# Latest Purchases



## DanielFullard

Again the same vien as the listening thread, this works well on other forums and I have had some fantastic discussion in such threads. Simply post what you have been buying or are considering buying!

For me..


----------



## Hexameron

Interesting choices there. Verdi's "La Traviata" is excellent.

Here's what I most recently ordered and have yet to listen to:


----------



## linz

*These are my new orders.*


----------



## IAmKing

Messiaen- Quartet For The End of Time


----------



## riverbank

I wish I knew how to use the internet properly. But don't have a scanner at home and wouldn't know how to post pictures of anything on the net anyway. 

Anyway, one CD which I listened to in Virgin Megastores in Leeds which will definitely be on my shopping list in the new year is by Szymanowski - some piano music of his. Rather good. He is very underrated. 

I spent more time listening to pop music but hey I'm sure I'll be forgiven


----------



## Topaz

riverbank said:


> I wish I knew how to use the internet properly. But don't have a scanner at home and wouldn't know how to post pictures of anything on the net anyway.
> 
> Anyway, one CD which I listened to in Virgin Megastores in Leeds which will definitely be on my shopping list in the new year is by Szymanowski - some piano music of his. Rather good. He is very underrated.
> 
> I spent more time listening to pop music but hey I'm sure I'll be forgiven


Re your last sentence, me too. I used to love pop, metal, rock, and country too. I still like a lot of it. My next concerts are Deep Purple and a Pink Floyd tribute band. I hasten to add, followed by Sleeping Beauty and Romeo & Juliet.

So don't feel you're somehow unique. I reckon most people who like classical like at least one other type of music. I bet too that most started out liking some kind of pop/rock. It's just that when you really do get the "classical" bug it can take over, sometimes completely.

You mention piano music. I hope you have seen the relevant threads elsewhere here. There are many recommendations there from various people who especially like the piano genre. Some pieces you most probably know, but there will be others (I guarantee it) you won't have heard of. It's all good stuff, and far better than taking pot luck.

The bad news with classical music is that it's in fixed supply (ignoring all the so-called modern classical "music"). The good news is that there's plenty of it. Just when you've exhausted Bach, there's Mozart. And it gets better: there's Beethoven and Schubert. Then Chopin, Schumann, Wagner, Brahms. It's a bit downhill after that but it's not bad (only joking you Mahler fans, not to mention Debussy fans!)

Topaz


----------



## Hexameron

riverbank - We didn't scan those images. We used the







. It would look like this without the asterisks: *







*


----------



## riverbank

I just brought a Naxos CD with some music by Howard Hanson - I already have his Romantic and Nordic symphonies and I like them though I don't listen to them that often nowadays. So I thought I'd give it a try. And after one listen I think it is one of my favourite classical CDs. The pieces on there are: 
Concerto for Organ Harp and Strings
Nymphs and Satyr Ballet Suite
Fantasy Variations on a Theme of Youth for Piano and Strings
Serenade for Flute, Harp and Strings
Summer Seascape No 2 for Viola and Strings
Pastorale for Oboe, Harp and Strings.

There are a lot of little known American mainly 20th century composers that Naxos have done recordings of their music. Most that I've heard haven't really done much for me but Hanson is a definite exception. I think his music is lovely. Money very well spent.


----------



## JfW

My latest purchases as of last Night:

1) Highlights from the Messiah, performed by the Union Symphony and Chorus. I allready have a complete Messiah as well as a few other Highlight-style versions myself. I shall probably gift this. 

2) A Cd containing Tchaikovsky's Symphony for Strings (Moskow Soliosts), Concert Fancasy for Piano and Orchestra (Barry Doublas and the Philharmonia), Aria from Eugeve Onegin (Placido Domingo and the Royal Philharmonic), and Serenade meancolique (London Philharmonic). 

3) Verdi's Aida by the Sophia Philharmonic. 

4) Samual Barber' Adagio, First and Second Essay's, School for Scandal Overature, and more by the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## vonK

*modern music*









Harrison Birtwistle: Earth Dances. Boulez, conductor.
Have somebody heard music of this composer? I've only heard some short clips on the internet, but it moved me very much. The music is dynamic, powerfull and full of rhythm.









This one I bought from amazon. The composer is Bruno Maderna, born in Venice and who lived from 1920 to 1973. He was also a conductor and started touring as violinist and conductor when he was 7. His work Aura is great.









Brahms: Piano Concerto No 1 - Krystian Zimmerman/Berlin Philharmonic/Simon Rattle
I think the no 2 concerto is much better than this first one.

Does anyone know these recordings?


----------



## linz




----------



## opus67

I'm surprised this thread hasn't picked up!

Here are my most recent purchases:

The complete string quartets of Beethoven by the Alban Berg Quartet (I've listened to the early quartets, and I like 1 and 6.)

The Glory of Rostropovich - it's basically 8 CD's of Rostropovich playing and conducting, from Baroque to 20th century, with a fairly large gap in the Classical. (Site)

Vieuxtemps violin concertos 5, 6 and 7 - Misha Keylin (Naxos)


----------



## Morigan

I've been consolidating my Mozart opera DVD collection. I have ordered Mitridate, Idomeneo, Le nozze di Figaro and La Clemenzia di Tito... I already have many recordings of Don Juan, Die Zauberflöte, Così and die Entführung... 

I also bought l'Elisir d'amore... brilliant!


----------



## Guest

Topaz said:


> It's just that when you really do get the "classical" bug it can take over, sometimes completely.
> Topaz


That is exactly what happened to me. I never had really regular tastes for music and listened to the occasional piano music but old American folk aka mountain music and bluegrass were my thing. I was really into that style, i even bought/learned the banjo and joined a band. I still play in the band and enjoy it but i listen to almost exclusively classical now. Other music just sortove seems boring.

My latest purchases though are:
Mahler's 9th
Bruckner's 5th and 9th 
Barber's Agnus Dei

I tunes is currently crippling my bank account!


----------



## Guest

The Maderna is a sweet disc. I have the first issue, from 1980. I was very pleased when DG decided to reissue this. (Now all my friend's have that reissue. I mean it. All of them. They had a simple choice. Buy the cd or cease being my friends. So all of my remaining friends, both of them, have this.)

There's another thread called "most underrated..." that ChamberNut just started. Maderna would be a good choice for that, as his work covered both acoustic and electroacoustic music, and is consistently good, and his conducting of Mahler's symphonies is very interesting.


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear

Iberia is very colourful, the orchestration of claire de lune is worth the price of this record, and I especially enjoy the flute on afternoon of a faun.


----------



## opus67

Bach - Cello suites - Fournier

Bach - English suites 2,4 and 6 - Gustav Leonhardt on the clavecin (is that a clavichord?) [I was looking for Gould or Perahia, but lucky me, the CDs were all HIP. ]

Mendelssohn - Piano Concertos - Perahia, ASMF, Marriner

Scuhbert - Fantasy in C 'Wanderer', Piano sonata No.21, D.959 - Perahia

Scuhbert - Symphonies 8 and 9 - NYPO, Bernstein [This has been a 'to-buy or not-to-buy' CD for a long time]


----------



## Morigan

opus67 said:


> Bach - Cello suites - Fournier
> 
> Bach - English suites 2,4 and 6 - Gustav Leonhardt on the clavecin (is that a clavichord?) [I was looking for Gould or Perahia, but lucky me, the CDs were all HIP. ]
> 
> Mendelssohn - Piano Concertos - Perahia, ASMF, Marriner
> 
> Scuhbert - Fantasy in C 'Wanderer', Piano sonata No.21, D.959 - Perahia
> 
> Scuhbert - Symphonies 8 and 9 - NYPO, Bernstein [This has been a 'to-buy or not-to-buy' CD for a long time]


"clavecin" is the French word for harpsichord, so they're synonyms. A clavichord is a smaller harpsichord ... and it doesn't have a very interesting sound. 

Congrats of your great purchases! I actually have never heard Mendelssohn's piano concerti.


----------



## opus67

Morigan said:


> "clavecin" is the French word for harpsichord, so they're synonyms. A clavichord is a smaller harpsichord ... and it doesn't have a very interesting sound.


I should've realised... the liner notes is completely in French. 

Thanks for clarifying that. 



> Congrats of your great purchases! I actually have never heard Mendelssohn's piano concerti.


These are not works often associated with Mendelssohn, but they are very nice. No.2 is my favourite.


----------



## Rondo

Still waiting on the late Beethoven sonatas performed by Alfred Brendel to get here...


----------



## opus67

Eric683 said:


> Still waiting on the late Beethoven sonatas performed by Alfred Brendel to get here...


Is it the Philips 2 CD set? I was about to buy that, but since I had already taken many solo and solo-piano works, I didn't get it.


----------



## Rondo

Yes, I believe so


----------



## daytrip202

The last classical CD I bought was (unfortuantely) titled something like "Chopin's Greatest Hits." I typically dislike "greatest Hits" collections, but I bought this one because the second disc contained both of his two piano concerti. 

I already had the rest of the tracks on it as I had the Complete Piano Works box set by Vladimir Ashkenazy. So, it was worth the $6.00 to get the concerti.


----------



## ChamberNut

Found a copy of great CD's at a used CD store on the weekend:

*Schubert *- Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished"; Symphony No. 9 "The Great" (Herbert von Karajan and Berlin Philharmoniker) EMI Classics label

*Mozart *- Symphony No. 40; Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter" (George Szell and Cleveland Orchestra) CBS Records

also, a few taken out at the library:

*Sir Arnold Bax* - String Quartets No. 1 & 2 (Maggini Quartet) Naxos label

*Bartok *- Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta Sz.106; Concerto for Orchestra Sz.116 (James Levine and Chicago Symphony Orchestra) DG label

*Finally*, I have the full length symphonies of these famous Schubert and Mozart pairs in my permanent collection.


----------



## Inominate

Last couple of weeks:

Beethoven / Brahms	Triple Concerto / Brahms - Double Concerto	(Oistrakh, Rostropovich, Richter - Karajan/ Szell)
Leoncavallo "Pagliacci" (Pavarotti, Freni, National Philharmonic Orchestra, Patane)
Beethoven	Symphony No. 9 (19/4/1942)	(Berger, Pitzinger, Rosvaenge, Watzke, Berlin Philharmonic, Furtwangler)
Beethoven	Symphony No. 9 (03/2/1952)	(Guden, Anday, Patzak, Poell, Vienna Philharmonic, Furtwangler)
Ponchielli	La Giaconda (3xCD) (Caballe, Pavarotti, Baltsa, Milnes, Ghiaurov, National Philharmonic Orchestra, Bartoletti)
Beethoven	Symphony No. 9 (29/7/1951)	(Schwarzkopf, Hongen, hopf, Edelmann, Bayreuther Festspiele	Furtwangler)
Beethoven	Symphony No 9/Prometheus Overture Op.43 (Lovberg, Ludwig, Kremett, Hotter, Philharmonia Chorus/Orchestra, Klemperer)
Various	Furtwängler - The Complete Pre-War Studio Sessions 1926-42 (6xCD), Berlin Philharmonic
Chopin	Chopin (5xCD) Rubinstein / London Symphony Orchestra	Barbirolli, John
Various	Furtwängler - The Unforgettable Columbia Records (1949-1954) (6xCD) Philharmonia Orchestra with Edwin Fischer / Vienna Philharmonic	
Beethoven	Piano Works Volume 5: Sonatas 14-16 (Schnabel)
Beethoven	Piano Works Volume 3: Sonatas 7-10 (Schnabel)
Brahms	The Late Piano Music - Kovacevich / Varsi (2xCD)
Brahms	Furtwangler conducst Brahms - The Complete Symphonies etc (4xCD)


----------



## Lisztfreak

I spat out a considerable amount of money last week. But I can't complain.

Shostakovich: Complete Symphonies (on 12CDs, Rostropovich, Warner Classics label)

Shostakovich - Cello Concertos 1 & 2, Strauss - Romanze for Cello and Orchestra (Arto Noras cello, Rasilainen conducting)

Berg/Janáček/Hartmann: Violin Concertos (Zehetmair violin, Holliger conducting)

Beethoven: Symphonies 2 & 6 (Menuhin)

Debussy: Jeux, Khamma, Le martyre de Saint-Sébastien (Conlon)


----------



## Rondo

I just received this today. Definitely a great performance, as usual, by the Berlin Phil! It also contains some vocal performances by The Choir of Magdalen College at Oxford. Highly recommended!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

On the recommendation of *Az*, we (Mrs. Phil & I) took a run up to J&R Music in New York yesterday.

On the recommendation of *Sr. M*, I spent more than half-a-day's pay on the Keilberth Die Walkure. ($$$$... but I think it'll be worth it. )

I also added to my Dvorak supply by picking up the Kubelik _Complete Symphonies_. (To me, the Kertesz cycle was priced to the point of consumer resistance.) Also, I added a Naxos Dvorak Violin Concerto/Glazunov Violin Concerto (Kaler/Polish NRSO). Kind of embarrassing that I had the Glazunov study score, but not any recording of it.

Lots of good ideas were found here, and not in the pages of some "authoritative" review guide. So... thanks *Az*, thanks *Sr. M*, and thanks to *Maestro K* for aiding in my willingness to explore more Dvorak.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

On the recommendation of *ChamberNut*, I picked up the Schumann Complete Symphonies (Zinman/Zurich). How could I go wrong at that price?

So far, I like it better than the Beethoven Overtures discs by the same musicians.


----------



## ChamberNut

Chi_town/Philly said:


> On the recommendation of *ChamberNut*, I picked up the Schumann Complete Symphonies (Zinman/Zurich). How could I go wrong at that price?


CTP, I'm very happy you decided to get this. You're right, you can't go wrong here. Great sound, great conductor, orchestra and symphonies for a low price! 

Enjoy!


----------



## ChamberNut

At a used CD store, I got:

Tchaikovsky Serenade for String Orchestra in C major, Op. 48 coupled with Dvorak's Serenade for String Orchestra in E major, Op. 22

(Chamber Orchestra of the St. Petersburg Conservatory, Alexander Titov conducting)


----------



## opus67

ChamberNut said:


> Tchaikovsky Serenade for String Orchestra in C major, Op. 48


It has a very beautiful waltz, one of my favourites. But works for string orchestras can be a bit too much for me to listen to at times...it's like eating too many sweets.


----------



## Matt

*CDs I'm considering buying:*


























Does any one have any views on any of those?

-Matt


----------



## ChamberNut

Yesterday's purchases:

*Borodin* - String Quartets 1 and 2 (Haydn Quartet, Budapest) Naxos label

*Mozart* - Horn Concertos 1-4 (Amadeus Chamber Orchestra of Polish Radio, A. Duczmal conducting; Jacek Muzyk, Horn) Naxos label

*Elgar* - Cello Concerto/Enigma Variations Pomp & Circumstance 1 and 4 (Daniel Barenboim conducting, London Philharmonic for Enigma and P&C, Philadelphia Orchestra for Cello Concerto; Jacqueline du Pre on Cello) Sony Classical Great Performances.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

ChamberNut said:


> *Elgar* - Cello Concerto/Enigma Variations Pomp & Circumstance 1 and 4 (Daniel Barenboim conducting, London Philharmonic for Enigma and P&C, Philadelphia Orchestra for Cello Concerto; Jacqueline du Pre on Cello) Sony Classical Great Performances.


I have much of this material. (Great price.) Boy, does Barenboim take those marches _fast_. Some hair-splitters advocate the Barbirolli-led Cello Concerto... but I don't think you can go wrong with du Pré in any guise.

Mrs. Philly & I are planning on another foray into New York very soon. I'll have another contribution to "latest purchases" then.


----------



## Rondo

ChamberNut said:


> Yesterday's purchases:
> 
> *Borodin* - String Quartets 1 and 2 (Haydn Quartet, Budapest) Naxos label


I have actually been thinking of purchasing that one on a CD along with others (different performance, however).


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Mrs. Philly & I are planning on another foray into New York very soon. I'll have another contribution to "latest purchases" then.


And having returned from that sojourn, I have added: 1) The Keilberth 1955 *Das Rheingold*, in my ongoing project to acquire this Wagner "Ring cycle" by increments. 2) Karajan/VPO Bizet's *Carmen* (complete), and 4 discs worth of Brendel/ASMF/Marriner *Mozart Piano Concertos.*


----------



## opus67

Chi_town/Philly said:


> and 4 discs worth of Brendel/ASMF/Marriner *Mozart Piano Concertos.*


Nice. Two Philips Duos?

I'm trying to decide between Brendel's Mozart and the Gilels' (Emil and Elena) Mozart and Schubert.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

opus67 said:


> Nice. Two Philips Duos?


Absolutely correct. 


opus67 said:


> I'm trying to decide between Brendel's Mozart and the Gilels' (Emil and Elena) Mozart and Schubert.


I really enjoy Gilels' work (example: _Hammerklavier_ Sonata), but ultimately, there's something irresistible about being in a "bricks-and-mortar" store and perusing through performances that "talk to you," saying, "take me! take me now!"


----------



## opus67

Chi_town/Philly said:


> there's something irresistible about being in a "bricks-and-mortar" store and perusing through performances that "talk to you," saying, "take me! take me now!"


How true! I don't have much of choice but to visit any of the three B&_M_'s . Sometimes I go there, browse for an hour (or more!), and finally leave the shop without buying anything and confused.

Silly aside: My post count as of this moment is the same as Schubert's string quintet's Deutsch number.


----------



## anon2k2

I just purchased a set of 10 CD's with Mahler Symphonies recorded as far back as 1928. I was actually only looking for a single one of them, the 1950 recording of the Mahler 8 with Leopold Stokowski, but I got all the other Symphonies (other than 7) and the Ruckert Lieder as a bonus. Not bad for $15.00.


----------



## shorteybear

I though it was kind of boring at first as I was not really used to classical music, but then I was amazed at how much I fell in love with it. There is a fine balance of sweet melancholy and stormy energy...


----------



## shorteybear

P.S. Great thanks to Hexameron for his fine instruction on how to insert images in the post


----------



## Rondo

My latest purchase has not disappointed me.


----------



## CampOfTheSaints

WOW! Thanks guys, you have given me some great ideas for my next buys. 

Yesterday, I bought a new CD of Bach's Inventions and Partitas, with Janine Jansen (Violin), Maxim Rysanov (Viola), and Torleif Thedeen (Cello).

The CD is a mix of two part inventions (Violin and Viola) and three part inventions (Violin, Viola, Cello) and partitas for solo Violin.

This a great CD! 

The playing is wonderful, and so is the recording sound quality. This will make a great addition to my ever-growing collection of Bach works.


----------



## Ephemerid

Downloaded via iTunes today:

Bach: Orchestral Suites

Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings (thank you again, *Chambernut *& *Hawk*  )

All performed by Capella Istropolitana on the Naxos label. The other day I also ordered their recording of Bach's Musical Offering via Amazon-- it will be in later next week.

~josh


----------



## Handel

A great buy.


----------



## World Violist

I just got Mahler's complete symphonies (Leonard Bernstein conducting) for a Christmas present. I have _got_ to listen to that. Also bought Brahms' A German Requiem and listened to it (Otto Klemperer, Fischer-Dieskau, Schwartzkopf). It's gorgeous.


----------



## Ephemerid

Damn, iTunes is dangerous! 

Downloaded today:

Capella Istropolitana's recording of Bach's *Mass in B minor *(I confess I've not heard it in its entirety)

A neat arrangement of Bach's *Goldberg Variations *for two oboes, English horn and bassoon by the Homecoming Woodwind Ensemble (its very "woody" sounding)-- listening to this right now. 

AND yesterday (with a gift card I received for Christmas) I downloaded:

A bunch of Erik Satie (the *Sarabandes, Gymnopedies, Gnossiennes *and a few other piano pieces as performed by Jean-Yves Thibaudet (I feel he gets the tempo about right)

and a couple pieces of late pieces of Morton Feldman: *For Bunita Marcus *and his *Violin and String Quartet*

and Gorecki's *Third Symphony *(with Dawn Upshaw-- I used to own this years ago & I've missed it)

I may have downloaded a couple other odds & ends too. OK-- between this and some other recent purchases, I am set for the next several weeks! *whew!*

~josh

p.s. And I forgot to mention all the Takemitsu CDs I got for Christmas too!


----------



## Ephemerid

Last night I downloaded one more thing unexpectedly-- and well worth it... Its Bach's *Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin... performed on cello * by Vito Paternoster (Vito "Ourfather"?)

I've already got Rachel Podger's recording of this on violin (and Gidon Kremer's ECM recording too, though I was not happy with that recording), but this makes an interesting supplement to Bach's awesome cello suites.

The Chaconne from the 2nd partita is excellent!

~josh


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear

I have just now purchased Beethoven's 9th and 5th violin sonatas with perlman and ashkenazy. i am listening to it now, this is my first exposure to violin sonatas and i like what i hear (so far the first 2 movments of kreutzer, the 9th)


----------



## Celloman

*Munch conducts, Saint-Saens, Debussy, and Ibert*










This CD is a sonic jewel. The Organ Symphony has fiery intensity, complemented by the impressionistic La Mer and Escales. And at a bargain price, too!


----------



## Erik Helm

Just purchased "Eleven String Baroque" by Goran Sollscher
Tremendous recording. Well worth adding to your Guitar collections


----------



## Handel

Handel's Judas Maccabeus (McGegan/Harmonia Mundi) and Biber's Rosary sonatas (Ensemble Cordaria, Brilliant Classics)

The famous "See the conqu'ring hero comes" http://www.box.net/shared/rfvsc6hsks

And from the oratorio, "Sing unto God" http://www.box.net/shared/a1gesmj0oc


----------



## messiaenfanatic

*iTunes Purchased*

Earlier this week off of iTunes I purchased
Enescu: Symphony No. 3-Romanian Rhaspody No. 1
Franck: La Chasseur Maudit-Psyche Psyche is definitely a forgotten masterpiece. Highly recommend! 
Gorecki: Kleines Requiem fur eine Polka-Harpsichord Concerto-Good Night (Requiem for Soprano, Alto Flute, 3 Tam-Tams, and piano
Kancheli: Abi Ne Viderem-Morning Prayers-Evening Prayers Highly recommend! I also recommend Exil, one of the most haunting, sad pieces of music I have ever heard.
Pettersson: Symphonies No 8 and 10
Roussel: Symphonies No. 2-4-Ballets
Schnittke: Symphony No. 8- Gogol Suite
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear

It's very easy to spend money you don't have on iTunes

Just purchased and am currently listening to
Artur Rubinstein; Vol. 26 of the Rubinstein Collection with Chopin's 19 Nocturnes, 3 Etudes, and more

The music seems really familiar even though to the best of my knowledge I have never heard it before


----------



## World Violist

I just got back from buying Sibelius' complete symphonies, Lorin Maazel conducting. Sounds great!


----------



## Rondo

World Violist said:


> I just got back from buying Sibelius' complete symphonies, Lorin Maazel conducting. Sounds great!


Check out his _Finlandia_.


----------



## Morigan

Handel said:


> A great buy.


D'Arcangelo? Daniels? Ciofi? Genaux?

This CD looks truly wonderful! I MUST BUY :O


----------



## opus67

Some new CDs after the longest gap (yet) without a purchase.


















Phew! I feel SO relieved now. Previously, every time I was at the store, I knew well that I REALLY needed this in my collection, but without a bottomless wallet full of money  I used to choose some other CD over this one since I got to listen to these symphonies quite often. I decided to end this debate with myself today and bought it. So now it's 4 down (5,6,7 and 9) and 5 to go. 

And finally some chamber music...










Yet another CD that has been on the wishlist for quite sometime.


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear

Navneeth

That Kleiber CD is terrific, i just got it last week and has a really great Symphony 7 on it.


----------



## opus67

I can't wait to listen to it! I think I have heard bits and pieces of it on radio before, but now I'm just going to sit, relax and enjoy.


----------



## World Violist

I just got back from buying Sibelius' Kullervo (Sir Colin Davis/LSO/LSC) and Finlandia, Karelia Suite, and Lemminkäinen Suite (Sakari/Iceland SO).


----------



## ChamberNut

I was overdue for a bulk CD purchase at Amazon:

On order:

*Beethoven* - String Trios
Zurich String Piano Trio, Brilliant label

*Haydn* - String Quartets Op. 76 1-6
Kodaly Quartet, Naxos label

*Mozart *- String Quartets # 14-23
Alban Berg Quartet, Teldec label

*Mozart* - String Quintets; Clarinet Quintet
Talich Quartet w/Karel Rehak(viola) and Bohuslav Zahradnik (clarinet)
Calliope France label

*Schumann* - Piano Sonatas 1-2; Waldszenen
Elisso Wirssaladze, piano, Live Classics label

*Mendelssohn *- Piano Trios
Vienna Piano Trio, Nimbus label

And I also ordered some Loreena McKennitt and Neil Young for my fiancee.


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear

Chambernut, the Mendelssohn Piano Trios are delicious!

I just purchased with more money I don't have *Krystian Zimerman's Debussy: Preludes*. Like what I've heard so far (which is Book I). Music may be as bad as a crack addiction.


----------



## Ephemerid

EricIsAPolarBear said:


> I just purchased with more money I don't have *Krystian Zimerman's Debussy: Preludes*. Like what I've heard so far (which is Book I).


Oh, good on you!  I do hope you enjoy them-- Book I is definitely stronger than Book II, though there are some good pieces in there as well (the performance is all wonderful, I mean the compositions are not as strong as the first book). Zimmerman really nails The Engulfed Cathedral!



> Music may be as bad as a crack addiction.


Yes.


----------



## Rondo

I am trying to decide on which recording of Moussorgsky's _Pictures at an Exhibition_ to order. The one I am leaning toward is Abbado/Berlin PO. Good/bad...??


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear

I have Karajan and Berlin PO. it is excellent


----------



## Ephemerid

I guess I'm feeling kinda _Brittesh _ tonight LOL...

I downloaded Naxos' recording of Britten's *War Requiem *and all three of his *cello suites *as performed by Peter Wispelwey and also Britten's *Simple Symphony *(also Naxos) for good measure.

Not familiar with his cello suites at all, but I've enjoyed what I've heard so far (just the first suite).


----------



## hawk

Mozarts Salzburg Symphonys
Maz Bruch Violin Concerto No.1 in G major, Op.26
Felix Mendelssohns Violin in E minor,Op.64
These are a few "cheap Cd's" I recently purchased. Have not listened to them yet.


----------



## opus67

EricIsAPolarBear said:


> Navneeth
> 
> That Kleiber CD is terrific, i just got it last week and has a really great Symphony 7 on it.





opus67 said:


> I can't wait to listen to it! I think I have heard bits and pieces of it on radio before, but now I'm just going to sit, relax and enjoy.


Got to listen to it today. It was generally faster than the ones I'm used to. There were instances in the first two movements where the notes were taken a tad faster than usual. For example, in the first movement, when the slow introduction gradually transforms into the main theme. (3:55-3:58) But the speed only added to the dance-like music of the last two movements. The last movement especially went like a rocket! It was definitely _allegro con brio_. Great recording overall.


----------



## Ephemerid

Got these in today: two sets of CDs from Naxos! 

Messiaen's _Catalogue d'oiseaux _(with Hakon Austbo on piano) - a 3 CD set. I'm really starting to appreciate Messiaen a lot more.

and

Sibelius' complete _Symphonies _(with the Iceland Symphony Orchestra) This 5 CD set also includes _Kullervo_, which I've only heard once, so I'll get an opportunity to listen a bit more closely now.

Woo hoo! I know what I'm going to be listening to the next several days!


----------



## Edward Elgar

My last CD was John Williams - Star Wars Episode VI soundtrack
It's 2 and a half hours of the best movie music ever! Reet good!


----------



## Rondo

You can never go wrong with John Williams!


----------



## toejamfootball

I just received "Vivaldi Violin Concertos for Harpsichord" Transcribed by Bach and played by Oliver Baumont ... They are great.

I should pick up those Mendelssohn Piano Trios, I have been enjoying some of his String Quartets recently.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

I just bought a great CD of Debussy's and Ravel's String Quartets, performed by the Cleveland String Quartet on... drumroll please...

A set of Strad instruments that were originally owned by Paganini!

Needless to say, the tone is terrific...


----------



## Rondo

I just ordered the Schumann's Piano Concerto conducted by Karajan (wanted a different perspective).


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Added the Keilberth/Bayreuth 1955 *Siegfried* to my shelf recently.

Just one more to go... and I'll have another complete _Ring_ cycle!


----------



## opus67

A bargain today! Four CDs for the equivalent of $15!

*Brahms*
Symphony No.1
Alto-Rhapsodie* 
Tragic Overture

Philharmonia Orch./Klemperer
Christa Ludwig/Philharmonia Chorus
(And with Walter's 2&3, and Kleiber's 4th, my Brahms symphony cycle will be complete. Mwahahaha! )

*Schubert*
Impromptus Op.90 and Op.142
Brendel

A Baroque and Classical Recital (*Bach*, *Scarlatti*, *Haydn*, *Clementi* and *Beethoven*)
Horowitz (Vol. 5 of the Masterworks Recordings)

*Mozart* Piano Concerto No.20* (w00t!!)
*Beethoven* Piano Concerto No.3 and Rondo in Bb, WoO 6
Richter
Warsaw PO/Wislocki*
Vienna PO/Kurt Sanderling


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Hey there, *opus*- that's the style.


opus67 said:


> A bargain today! Four CDs for the equivalent of $15!
> 
> *Brahms*
> Symphony No.1
> Alto-Rhapsodie*
> Tragic Overture
> 
> Philharmonia Orch./Klemperer
> Christa Ludwig/Philharmonia Chorus


I call Ludwig the "hardy perennial" of vocal artists. Plant her anywhere, she blooms! I've considered buying her memoirs, too... haven't just yet...

What I _have_ bought, though... Swan Lake complete: Philadelphia/Sawallisch (another case of "couldn't-resist-the-price"). and...
Tristan und Isolde study score. Now... I need at least one more T&I recording to supplement the Karajan version. I looked at Furtwängler... but balked at the mono sound. I looked at Böhm, but balked at the timings. Maybe I should try the Pappano-


----------



## opus67

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Hey there, *opus*- that's the style. I call Ludwig the "hardy perennial" of vocal artists. Plant her anywhere, she blooms!


I'm not familiar with the Alto-Rhapsodie, and I'm looking forward to listen to _Ms.Perennial_. 



> What I _have_ bought, though... Swan Lake complete: Philadelphia/Sawallisch (another case of "couldn't-resist-the-price"). and...
> Tristan und Isolde study score. Now... I need at least one more T&I recording to supplement the Karajan version. I looked at Furtwängler... but balked at the mono sound. I looked at Böhm, but balked at the timings. Maybe I should try the Pappano-


I wish I could recommend something, but being the last person to appreciate opera, I'll just hope that you get that "perfect" recording.


----------



## SamGuss

All of my purchses for my growing collection have been made within the last couple of weeks. So they are all latest purchases. Here is what I have so far:

Bizet: L' Arlesienne Suites & Carmen Suites (Philharmonia Cassovia; publisher: Amadis)

Mahler: Symphony No. 5 (London Symphony Orchestra; publisher: Vox Classics)

Handel: Water Music (complete) & Royal Fireworks Music (Prague Chamber Soloist; publisher: Amadis)

Antonio Vivaldi: The Four Seasons (Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra w/Karajan and Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin; publisher: Musical Heritage Society)

Tchaikovsky 1812 & Beethoven Wellington's Victory (Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra w/Antal Dorati; publisher: Mercury, Mercury Living Presence)

Beethoven's Symphonies 1-9 5 disc set from Wal Mart (tin can edition)

90 Classical Masterpieces 3 disc set from Wal Mart (tin can edition)


----------



## SamGuss

Last night's and today's buys were:

Dvorak Symphony No. 9 "From the New World" and The Water Goblin (Nikolaus Harnoncourt, publisher: Teldec)

Dvorak Cello Concerto & Tchaikovsky Variations on a Rocco Theme for Cello and Orchestra (Berlin Philharmonic/Karajan/Rostrovich publisher: Deutsche Gramaphon)

Beethoven Symphony No. 5 & 7 (Vienna Philharmonic/Kleiber publisher: Deutsche Gramaphon)

Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue; An American in Paris; Concerto in F (Michael Tilson Thomas publisher: RCA)

Chopin Waltzes & Nocturnes (Vladimir Ashkenazy publisher: Decca)


----------



## opus67

SamGuss said:


> Dvorak Cello Concerto & Tchaikovsky Variations on a Rocco Theme for Cello and Orchestra (Berlin Philharmonic/Karajan/Rostrovich publisher: Deutsche Gramaphon)
> 
> Beethoven Symphony No. 5 & 7 (Vienna Philharmonic/Kleiber publisher: Deutsche Gramaphon)


I have both of those and immensely enjoy every listen. I hope you do too.


----------



## SamGuss

opus67 said:


> I have both of those and immensely enjoy every listen. I hope you do too.


I have indeed!


----------



## World Violist

Rachmaninoff performing his own music; it's the new one that purists hate and won't bother listening to, I think I'll make my own conclusions though.

A Window in Time is the title.


----------



## SamGuss

On my way home from work I got:










Mahler Symphony No. 1 as performed by the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra lead by Yoel Levi.

And:










Violin Concertos (Brahms and Stravinsky) as performed by Hilary Hahn backed by the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, conducted by Sir Neville Marriner.

I'm listening to Mahler now


----------



## Rondo

*Brahms' Piano Concerto No. 1*

I just found this CD on sale at Arkivmusic for 11 bucks! A steal!! I don't have it yet, but will soon. Kind of old, but you can't beat this combination of artists!!


----------



## opus67

Rondo said:


> I just found this CD on sale at Arkivmusic for 11 bucks! A steal!! I don't have it yet, but will soon. Kind of old, but you can't beat this combination of artists!!


Very nice! Although I wouldn't consider it a steal.


----------



## SamGuss

My purchases today were:

Marin Alsop conducting Brahms Symphony No. 1










George Szell conducting Mozart Symphonies 35, 40 & 41










Georg Solti conducting Beethoven Symphony No. 6 & 8

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2718

And finally; Artu Rubinstein - Nocturnes, which include a variety of Nocturnes from various composers.










And last but not least, I got a gift in the mail of Bernstein conducting Beethoven Symphony No. 9. Needless to say I have a lot of listening to do this weekend.


----------



## SamGuss

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=177805&album_group=5&site_id=E413

Couldn't pass up this sale and my sweetheart agreed, so en route - hopefully here by mid-week.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Latest addition to the Chi-shelf is the 1955 Keilberth/Bayreuth *Götterdämmerung*- which now gives me another _Ring_ cycle, complete. I'd hate to have to choose between Nilsson and Varnay. Now, I no longer have to!

I'm currently considering the New York Philharmonic "Broadcast Archives" 10-disc set. (The seeming logical next step after the Chicago Symphony Orchestra "First 100 Years" and Philadelphia Orchestra "Centennial Edition" dozen-disc boxes.) [I saw Boston's, but was not as impressed.]


----------



## opus67

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Latest addition to the Chi-shelf is the 1955 Keilberth/Bayreuth *Götterdämmerung*- which now gives me another _Ring_ cycle, complete.


This should have been asked before, and I'm not sure if it has been but, how many Ring Cycles [If that isn't a tautology. ] _do_ you have?

My Guess: 17


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

opus67 said:


> This should have been asked before, and I'm not sure if it has been but, how many Ring Cycles [If that isn't a tautology. ] _do_ you have?


Yeah... Hi. Remember this thread? I don't have more than 5 o' _anything_. Although... since I last posted there, I now have 4s and 5s of a few bleedin' chunks, e.g.: 5 Immolation Scenes (Götterdämmerung), at least that many "Rides of the Valkyries," (Die Walküre), 4 "Forging Songs" (Siegfried) and 4 "Funeral Marches" (Götterdämmerung again). But- total _Ring cycles_- Only Solti & Keilberth. I once had Furtwängler/La Scala on vinyl- but no longer... I don't particularly miss it.

P.S.: If I get that NYPO Historic Broadcasts set, I'll beef up to 6 Immolation Scenes, as there is a Flagstad/Bruno Walter rendition in that set.


----------



## Rachovsky

Just purchased Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 6, "Tragic, conducted by Bernard Haitink and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Anyone else have this recording and enjoy it ?


----------



## Rondo

Rachovsky said:


> Just purchased Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 6, "Tragic, conducted by Bernard Haitink and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Anyone else have this recording and enjoy it ?


I have his First and Fifth.


----------



## World Violist

I just ordered two recordings of Mahler's second symphony: Michael Tilson Thomas/San Francisco Symphony and Zubin Mehta/Vienna Philharmonic... It was too hard to choose which one, so I just got both. Does anyone else have/like these?


----------



## Rachovsky

World Violist said:


> I just ordered two recordings of Mahler's second symphony: Michael Tilson Thomas/San Francisco Symphony and Zubin Mehta/Vienna Philharmonic... It was too hard to choose which one, so I just got both. Does anyone else have/like these?


The first Mahler Resurrection Symphony I bought was MTT and the SFSO. Mehta's is supposed to be a great recording too though. I love MTT's recording, though.


----------



## Rondo

I have Herbert Blomstedt (also with SFS), and it's also amazing!


----------



## SamGuss

The Vivaldi CD's arrived today but have only listened to the Concerto for Oboe so far. Good stuff and the other half was listening to the string concertos earlier and mentioned they were pretty good too. Hopefully tomorrow I will find time to listen to all of them.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

World Violist said:


> I just ordered two recordings of Mahler's second symphony: Michael Tilson Thomas/San Francisco Symphony and Zubin Mehta/Vienna Philharmonic... It was too hard to choose which one, so I just got both. Does anyone else have/like these?


I've heard both and like them; however, my favorites are Gilbert Kaplan (the Resurrection specialist) with LSO and the "old ironsides" of Mahler, Lenny Bernstein with (of course) the NYP.


----------



## Mark Harwood

Arrived yesterday:
William Lawes: Consort Music For Viols, Lutes and Theorbos. It's on the estimable Naxos label. Wonderful Renaissance music with life and variety. Warmly recommended.


----------



## World Violist

BuddhaBandit said:


> I've heard both and like them; however, my favorites are Gilbert Kaplan (the Resurrection specialist) with LSO and the "old ironsides" of Mahler, Lenny Bernstein with (of course) the NYP.


I was kind of wondering what on earth Kaplan's recording was... he sounds like a really weird sort of conductor if that and the Mahler's fifth adagietto are the only two pieces he ever conducts... and that on top of the fact that he's primarily a businessman could make anyone kind of skeptical...


----------



## BuddhaBandit

World Violist said:


> I was kind of wondering what on earth Kaplan's recording was... he sounds like a really weird sort of conductor if that and the Mahler's fifth adagietto are the only two pieces he ever conducts... and that on top of the fact that he's primarily a businessman could make anyone kind of skeptical...


Well, if you're so inclined, here's the strange tale of Gilbert Kaplan:

Kaplan started a magazine called (I believe) "Institutional Investor", which was a real glossy, advertising rich deal. He made a fortune out of that, and used his wealth to indulge ("indulge" is an understatement) his Mahler obsession. So, he's done a variety of Mahler-oriented things. First, he bought a cottage Mahler used for composing in the European countryside and had it refurbished; next, he bought the original autographed score of teh 2nd Symphony. He then hired out a big orchestra (I can't remember which- maybe the NYP), rented out Avery Fisher Hall in New York and conducted the symphony. Surprising, the performance elicited raves from a lot of critics. Since then, he's performed and recorded the Mahler 2nd with orchestras worldwide. In addition, he also commissioned the restoration and publication of Mahler's arrangement for orchestra of the Schubert "Death and the Maiden" quartet.

In conclusion, there has never been a Mahlerite quite like the passionate, dedicated, and musically insane Gilbert Kaplan.


----------



## SamGuss

Last night might as well of been christmas. Did the buy two, get one free thing at B&N and here is what I added to the collection:

Mahler Symphony No. 2 with parts of No. 5 & No. 9, conducted by Bernstein (2 disc set). I was just listening to this in the car on the way home tonight and Symphony No. 2 is PHENOMONAL.










Next up is Impressions by Jacqueline Du Pre (2 disc set) and has: Elgar Cello Concerto, Haydn Cello Concerto, Beethoven Cello Sonata No. 3 and Beethoven Piano Trio No. 5 "Ghost". Lovely work.










Pablo Casals and Rudolf Serkin Beethoven: The Complete Cello Sonatas and Variations on Themese from Mozart's "Die Zauberflote" (Another 2 disc set). It is what I am listening to right now and is incredible.










Next, I couldn't resist myself. I picked up Karajan's version of Dvorak Symphony No. 8 & 9 - No. 9 was recorded in '77 and is of excellent sound. No. 8 is simply beautiful as well.










Next, for the other half (and yes, ok for myself too) I picked up Chopin Etudes, Op. 10 and Op. 25 played by Andrei Gavrilov. Her being the piano buff amongst the two of us says it is a very good work.










With one of my last purchases I became a fan of Arthur Rubinstein (and my other half is a long time fan of his), so I picked up his CD playing Franz Schubert's Piano Sonata, Fantasie and 2 Impromptus. Amazing stuff.










Like I said, last night was like Christmas and I have a lot of new music to enjoy now.


----------



## Rachovsky

Wow Sam, your a fiend, lol. I have Karajan's '77 recording of Dvorak's 8th and 9th and it's my favorite recording of both. I bought Maurizio Pollini's Chopin Etudes, though. I thought the sound was more crisp.

I bought myself a $50.00 iTunes gift card today and so far I've bought:


























I don't know why you all don't like iTunes more! Their music is cheap and when you download it, everything is organized or can be easily organized. Their prices are so much cheaper as well. Mahler's 2nd cost like 10 dollars and on Amazon it'd probably be 20. Give it a shot . I still have 30$ so i'll be picking up more soon. I'm listening to Mehta's recording of Mahler's 2nd now and omg it sounds so much better than MTT's. It's powerfulness and faster tempo is great.

Update, I now have:









I saw this in my little "Rough Guide to Classical Music, which said this particular Karajan recording was the best. I just saw that it had been remastered in 2003 and sounds a lot crisper without the microphones to close to the instruments. Too bad I figured this out after I bought it.

And I haven't decided yet if I want Abbado's Carmen or another Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini.


----------



## Rmac58

Just installed itunes on the pc, we'll see how it goes, thanks.


----------



## SamGuss

Rachovsky said:


> Wow Sam, your a fiend, lol. I have Karajan's '77 recording of Dvorak's 8th and 9th and it's my favorite recording of both. I bought Maurizio Pollini's Chopin Etudes, though. I thought the sound was more crisp.


I am sure you will really enjoy this recording - it is fantastic!


----------



## Rondo

I usually don't go for these grab-bag "Greatest..." albums, but, in this case, I couldn't resist.


----------



## SamGuss

Tonight's purchases were:

Mahler: Symphonie No. 7: CSO & Claudio Abbado










Sibelius Tone Poems & Incedental Music (includes Karelia Suite; En Saga; Pohjola's Daughter; The Swan of Tuonela: Finlandia): Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Yoel Levi










Modest Mussorgsky Pictures at Exhibition & Night on Bald Mountain: NYP & Bernstein










Tchaikovsky Ballet Suites (Sleeping Beauty, Swan Lake, Nutcracker) BP & Karajan










Then, I got some double CD's....

Schuman The Four Symphonies & Overtures Genoveva & Manfred - BPO & Kubelik... couldn't find a pic of it but it's the DG 2CD.

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3139

And finally, Beethoven Symphonies No. 1, 2, 4 & 5 with VPO & Bohm. Same, couldn't find the pic, but here's the link.

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2244


----------



## Sam'sGirl

I served as Samguss' partner in crime this evening, and with great glee I am inflicting the following on him:









I heart Chanticleer...

Almost as much as I have a deep and affectionate for Glenn Gould - that's a sentimental, not a critical assessment.









We talked about Gershwin and Ravel the other night, and I simply couldn't decide between these two - so I didn't.








Because we likes us some Karajan, and 








I've heard good things about Jarvi, even if I can't type the funny "A" in his name.

For no reason other than I like them, the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra playing Handel's Water Music and Music for the Royal Fireworks (I couldn't find the actual album cover).

And finally, because we managed to milk it for a fairly long time before he caught on:









Have a lovely evening!


----------



## SamGuss

Sam'sGirl said:


> And finally, because we managed to milk it for a fairly long time before he caught on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely evening!


It's her way of instilling a sense of humor into my classical passion. In this case it's worked. I've been laughing almost constantly since she put the CD in. My favorite quote - which is from the piece: "Classical Rap"

"... in the city where you have to wait a year to hear Vivaldi one more time!" and then intro Vivaldi's Four Seasons in a very obnoxious way.

Funny stuff. And yes, I am attaining a sense of humor when it comes to classical music.


----------



## opus67

Sam'sGirl said:


> Almost as much as I have a deep and affectionate for Glenn Gould - that's a sentimental, not a critical assessment.


My copies ('55 and '81) are stuck in the U.S., somewhere, and I wouldn't getting them for a few months. 



> And finally, because we managed to milk it for a fairly long time before he caught on:





SamGuss said:


> It's her way of instilling a sense of humor into my classical passion. In this case it's worked. I've been laughing almost constantly since she put the CD in. My favorite quote - which is from the piece: "Classical Rap"
> 
> "... in the city where you have to wait a year to hear Vivaldi one more time!" and then intro Vivaldi's Four Seasons in a very obnoxious way.
> 
> Funny stuff. And yes, I am attaining a sense of humor when it comes to classical music.


----------



## World Violist

In a temporary partial break from my Mahler fix, I just recently purchased a Bernstein Century recording:









and an Andrew Manze recording (really good violinist!):









Probably back to buying just Mahler after this, though.


----------



## Badinerie

I Treated myself to this one yesterday. My 7 year old daughter were dancing round the living room to the Bacchanal when the mother in law popped in...


----------



## opus67

Badinerie said:


> I Treated myself to this one yesterday. My 7 year old daughter were dancing round the living room to the Bacchanal when the mother in law popped in...


That's a great CD!

And I don't think anyone can control themselves from dancing to the Bacchanale.


----------



## Rachovsky

Went ahead and bought the soundtrack to Prince Caspian, composed by Harry Gregson Williams.









Any positive feedback on this one?

I don't know if I should buy a little CD I found on iTunes that costs $3.49. It has Borodin's Symphony No. 2, Prince Igor: Overture, Polovtsian Dances, In the Steppes of Central Asia, Dance of the Persian slaves, and Mussorgsky's Night on Bald Mountain.

Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

On pre-order for June delivery from the "South American River" folks-

Wagner- The Great Operas from the Bayreuth Festival

33 CDs- c. $63.00. Chomp! Tasty!!


----------



## SamGuss

Tonight after work, my purchases were:

Mahler Symphony No. 5, conducted by Bernstein:










Since, Mahler 5 was my second version of this, I went next with Mahler Symphony No. 10 conducted by Simon Rattle:










I've been eyeing this for some time and sampling this symphony over on YouTube and decided to finally get it: Dmitri Shostakovich, Symphony No. 7 "Leningrad" conducted by Masur.










Then, because it was the only one of the 9 symphonies I didn't have outside of the old tin can, I went with Beethoven Symphony No. 3 & 5, conducted by Erich Kleiber (any relation to Carlos Kleiber by chance?).










Thanks mainly to my sweetheart, I have become a big fan of Arthur Rubinstein and so picked up this piece which has Piano Concerto No. 2, Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini and Prelude, Op. 3 No. 2 all by Sergei Rachmaninoff. Interesting enough, the second piece on this CD has Fritz Reiner conducting the CSO for the orchestra.










To finish off this week's purchase, I am also a fan (again thanks to my sweetheart) of Vladimir Askenazy and also since one can never have enough of some of Beethoven's Piano Sonata's (this one has Moonlight, Appassionata and Pathetique) I got: (picture sucks but the only one I could find)










Next week is budget week, I will probably be only getting 3 discs and after that the buy 2 get 1 free sale is over at B&N. Whihc means I turn my attentions back to Arkiv Music *grin*.


----------



## World Violist

In my effort to re-collect the Mahler symphonies (as my first Mahler set of Bernstein had too many separated movements with multiple tracks), I have purchased this:










I haven't listened to it much yet, though I have heard that both of these are Bernstein's best recordings of these pieces.


----------



## Rondo

I have been searching for a good recording of Mahler's 4th. I've eyeballed Walter (a usual preference)...but have hesitated. Any recommendations??


----------



## Rmac58

I purchased a set of Mahler's symphonies. #4 has been rated by Penguin, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti. On the London label, Kiri Te Kanawa soprano. 1984.


----------



## Rachovsky

Ricther's recording of Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto No. 2 and Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto no. 1
























I don't know which of these recordings to try :S I'm sure ill pick Rattle before the night's over but its a hard choice.


----------



## World Violist

Tilson Thomas sounds to me like a good one... though I would probably pick Bernstein's if it's available (The DG one).


----------



## Rachovsky

I chose Rattle. I listened to the first movement today. What can I say; it's ok but it's quite long and at times I find myself trying not to listen..


----------



## SamGuss

Hello all, first off my apologies for not being as active as I have been; these last couple of weeks have been majorly busy times on all fronts.

As this was the last week of the buy two, get one free sale at B&N I went hog while, so I apologize for taking up two posts here in this week's purchases (not that I feel guilty about it mind you!)

Leadding off is a couple of Mahler purchases. First Bernstein's Mahler Symphony No. 4










And then Yoel Levi, Mahler Symphony No. 6 "Tragic"










Then a couple of Shostakovich's works. First Symphony No. 15 along with his Piano Sonata No. 2 with Eugene Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra.










And then Bernstein conducting Shostavich's Symphonies No. 5 & 9.










Then it was onto two selections of Sibelus. Because I had a brain fart though I ended up with the same pieces, just coupled differently, but nothing new or what I had before.

Yoel Levi's version of Symphony No. 2










And then Bernstein, same symphony.


----------



## SamGuss

Rounding all of this great stuff off was, Elgar Pomp and Circumstance Marches:










Then Rubinstein performing Mendelssohn Piano Trio No. 1 & Brahms Piano Trio No. 1.










Last but not least because someone highly reccomended this to me, and well I could always use a third copy of No. 9.... and ok I got my first copy of No. 7... Kubelik's '56 recording of Dvorak. ll I can say is wow. (You know I had to throw in 9th right away lol)










It was also my first time to hear through completely Symphony No. 7 which I really enjoyed and is now in second place as my favorite Dvorak symphony (9 being first of course).

Thats it for now on the major purchases. My goal has been reached and I have a nice starting collection of classical music. From this point it won't be weekly purchases but more like bi-weekly or even monthly purchases and probably only a couple per buy. It has been one enjoyable month though putting together what I have now!


----------



## opus67

All for less than $14. New.

*Great Conductors of the 20th Century*

*George Szell*
Works by Auber, Dvorak, Debussy, Delius, Rossini, Tchiakovsky, Wagner and Johann Strauss

*Fritz Busch* 
Works by Beethoven, Mozart, Mendelssohn, Brahms, Weber, Haydn and Richard Strauss

I chose Szell because, well, it's Szell.  And most of the works are within my tastes. I'm not familiar with Delius' works, and had not even heard of Auber before. As for Busch, it was mainly for the repertoire. I had not heard of him before. I didn't notice till I got home that all were mono recordings from an era gone by, but when you get CDs for less than $5 a pair, does it really matter? 

*Chopin*
Sonata No.3 
Etudes, Op.25
Trois Nouvelle Etudes

Nelson Freire


----------



## Rachovsky

Bought Arthur Rubenstein's version of the Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganin last night. It included some works by Manuel de Falla and Chopin.

Then I bought Gustavo Dudamel's recording of the March to the Scaffold Scene of Symphonie Fantastique.

Then I bought the Maple Leaf Rag (I couldn't resist )

I'm looking around for another Mahler symphony now. I have three versions of the 2nd, a 5th, a 6th, and an 8th. I listened to th 3rd yesterday on SIRIUS radio and it was quite long and boring, so i'll stray away from that.


----------



## World Violist

Do you have the fourth? The fourth symphony of Mahler is very anti-romantic and parodies almost everything about classical sonata and symphony form. It's actually quite humorous when it's done right and the listener knows what to listen for.

As for my latest purchase, it isn't a CD, but a ended up buying an iPod shuffle; I needed a separate MP3 thing for my Mahler set . I just have too much music. Just wait: I'll be saving up for that monstrous 80g iPod and won't know what the heck to do with it once I have it...


----------



## SamGuss

Rachovsky said:


> Bought Arthur Rubenstein's version of the Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganin last night. It included some works by Manuel de Falla and Chopin.
> 
> Then I bought Gustavo Dudamel's recording of the March to the Scaffold Scene of Symphonie Fantastique.
> 
> Then I bought the Maple Leaf Rag (I couldn't resist )
> 
> I'm looking around for another Mahler symphony now. I have three versions of the 2nd, a 5th, a 6th, and an 8th. I listened to th 3rd yesterday on SIRIUS radio and it was quite long and boring, so i'll stray away from that.


Try his 1st "Titan" - excellent piece and ties in well with #2 "Ressurection". I have Yoel Levi & Atlanta Symphony Orchestra's version and should cost you around $10 and is a very good recording IMO, but of course Klemperer, Bernstein and others are supreme with Mahler (again IMO).


----------



## Rachovsky

I think I might buy the Titan first and then move my way up.

I had an 80 GB but I dropped it on the ground and the battery completely screwed up. Dunno what to do now. I use a 2 GB one that won't even hold all of my symphonies. Furthermore, my touch was stolen, my 30 gb i accidentally took with me in a pool, and I have recently misplaced my sister's 16 GB. I'm so responsible.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

I had resisted the *B&N* sale until today. However, I had a splurge-fest this afternoon.
I guess I'll have to put off purchase of that New York Philharmonic 10-disc historical set for a little while longer...
1) Levine/Met Verdi-*Aida*. An upgrade from an inferior set I up picked up for $10.00 at the used-CD shop.
2) Solti/Covent Garden Verdi-*La Traviata*. Fills a previously embarassing gap in my collection, since I pretty much alternate between this and Aida for my favorite Verdi opera.
3) Haitink/Dresden R. Strauss-*Der Rosenkavalier*. High time I acquired the best German language opera since Wagner put down his pen. (IMHO-- of course.)
4) Ashkenazy "Double-Decca" selected Beethoven *Piano Sonatas*. ("Moonlight," "Les Adieu," "Tempest," "Pathétique," "Apassionata," "Pastoral," and "Waldstein.")
5) Karajan/Berlin DG "two-fer" of *Liszt Orchestral Works* including "Mazeppa" and "Les Préludes."
6) The mandatory Vienna/C. Kleiber *Beethoven symphonies 5 & 7*. My 4th version of #5, my 3rd version of #7. Since #7 remains my favorite symphony, I suppose I should have the consensus number 1 version of that piece.


----------



## SamGuss

Chi_town/Philly said:


> I had resisted the *B&N* sale until today. However, I had a splurge-fest this afternoon.
> 
> 4) Ashkenazy "Double-Decca" selected Beethoven *Piano Sonatas*. ("Moonlight," "Les Adieu," "Tempest," "Pathétique," "Apassionata," "Pastoral," and "Waldstein.")
> 
> 6) The mandatory Vienna/C. Kleiber *Beethoven symphonies 5 & 7*. My 4th version of #5, my 3rd version of #7. Since #7 remains my favorite symphony, I suppose I should have the consensus number 1 version of that piece.


I can't believe I get to actually say this to you - but great buys! The Askenazy is good stuff, I have his Decca label for Chopin Waltzes/Nocturnes and plan on getting that particular album of yours in the near future.

Your #6 I am positive won't dissapoint you and is still one of my favorite albums. Glad you finally took advantage of that sale, I am already looking forward to the next time they have that particular sale. It's been an expensive month for me but well spent.


----------



## opus67

Rachovsky said:


> I had an 80 GB but I dropped it on the ground and the battery completely screwed up. Dunno what to do now. I use a 2 GB one that won't even hold all of my symphonies. Furthermore, my touch was stolen, my 30 gb i accidentally took with me in a pool, and I have recently misplaced my sister's 16 GB. I'm so responsible.


Do get near an iPod. Ever.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Chi_town/Philly said:


> 4) Ashkenazy "Double-Decca" selected Beethoven *Piano Sonatas*. ("Moonlight," "Les Adieu," "Tempest," "Pathétique," "Apassionata," "Pastoral," and "Waldstein.")


This is a GREAT set. The only slight drawback is that Ashkenazy's impeccable technique somewhat takes away from the requisite "fire" in some of the Rondos (especially the Pathétique and the Appassionata). Ashkenazy's Waldstein is terrific, however.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Oh- I also wanted to mention some of my purchases:


----------



## Rachovsky

Today I purchased










Conductor: Vladimir Askenazy
Orchestra: Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Symphony No. 5
Symphony No. 7, "Leningrad"
Festive Overture, Op. 96

Some of my favorite works by Shostakovich in one CD!


----------



## World Violist

BuddhaBandit said:


> Oh- I also wanted to mention some of my purchases:


They have all the best Beethoven at the lowest prices, I swear... The symphonies cycle is twenty bucks at Amazon... inexpensive to the extreme, by the greatest Beethoven conductor I know of.

I'm thinking of buying Vladimir Ashkenazy's set of Sibelius symphonies.


----------



## SamGuss

Rachovsky said:


> Today I purchased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conductor: Vladimir Askenazy
> Orchestra: Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Symphony No. 5
> Symphony No. 7, "Leningrad"
> Festive Overture, Op. 96
> 
> Some of my favorite works by Shostakovich in one CD!


Absolutely love his 7th - enjoy his 5th too, but his 7th is my favorite by his at the moment.


----------



## World Violist

Now I'm getting into a Tchaikovsky phase, since I bought this (nice segue, huh? Thought so):










And also, because I said I probably would (and because Barnes & Noble had a nifty little sale on its last day that allowed me to do so), I purchased this little gem:










and my mother bought another double-CD set to round off our little spate of banditry.


----------



## Rachovsky

Another purchase.
I couldn't resist
I had to buy another Mahler 2.
I seriously think this is the BEST one yet
It's bombastic when need be, and soft and sweet when need be.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Rachovsky said:


>


Nice add. This is a rock-solid set, IMO. The version of #5 in this set has been widely praised elsewhere on this board (although I still think it's second-by-a-nose to Tennstedt). Symphony #8 has achieved the status of "consensus top recommendation." 7 is another jewel. One of my review texts states (roughly) that Solti and the musicians "come up with an interesting solution to the patchwork problems of [7's] finale... they simply play the hell out of the music!"


----------



## World Violist

Rachovsky said:


> Another purchase.
> I couldn't resist
> I had to buy another Mahler 2.
> I seriously think this is the BEST one yet
> It's bombastic when need be, and soft and sweet when need be.


I still think Bernstein's is the one to get, though Solti's 8th is the one for that particular symphony, so I've heard. I listened to Solti's recording of the second and, while it is very good, I still prefer the way Bernstein stretches out the tempo at the very end. (it doesn't matter, really, Solti's was still overwhelming)


----------



## BuddhaBandit

World Violist said:


> I still think Bernstein's is the one to get, though Solti's 8th is the one for that particular symphony, so I've heard.


Except for the quite weak Fifth... but Bernstein's accounts of the others (particularly the 3rd, IMO) make up for it.

And, WV, all of the recordings in that RCA box set series are VERY well priced- especially the Toscanini Beethoven you mentioned earlier and the Prévin/LSO Vaughan Williams cycle.

@ Chi- I can't quite agree with you about Tennstedt's Mahler 5th, but his 8th is one of my favorite recordings of the piece.


----------



## Rachovsky

And the one recording of Mahler 5th I bought was Bernstein. I knew I should have bought Tilson Thomas. 

I would buy Solti's entire recording of Mahler symphonies but 55.00 is too much right now. I already bought the 2nd for 13.45 though so it would give it to me for 40 i believe.


----------



## World Violist

BuddhaBandit said:


> Except for the quite weak Fifth... but Bernstein's accounts of the others (particularly the 3rd, IMO) make up for it.


Yes, I think the fifth under Bernstein is rather weak... but I still love the scherzo!

Bernstein's recording of the second has remained my absolute favorite, though I've heard others that are also stunning (Tilson Thomas, for one, Georg Solti's for another, and Zubin Mehta's Vienna recording; though I say the mezzo-soprano is terrible: I'll post why if you ask me to...)


----------



## Rachovsky

Ok I bought even more Mahler...










Bought another disc off the Solti recordings:








Symphony No. 6 this time
I didn't like Haitink's tempo.

Then I bought the first Cello Suite from Bach









Why is the mezzo-soprano bad on Mehta's recording W.V.?


----------



## World Violist

Rachovsky said:


> Why is the mezzo-soprano bad on Mehta's recording W.V.?


Well, at least I think she is because the vibrato is absurdly wide and she's out of tune half the time, so most of the time you don't know what on earth she's singing... I like the mezzo-soprano in Tilson Thomas' better; it's much smaller vibrato and (drum-roll please...) she's IN TUNE!


----------



## World Violist

Alright, I broke down and bought a bunch o' stuff from Amazon:



















Old recordings are really cool when you can get 'em cheap! That Toscanini set was 20$US, the Landowska recordings 30$US! Such a steal...


----------



## nosnjoh

http://www.musiccentre.ca/images/dscoverimage/adask_1838_canadian.jpg

Rodney Sharman's Incantation from this CD is just beautiful. Haven't received the CD in the mail yet, but am anxiously awaiting it.


----------



## Lisztfreak

World Violist said:


> Old recordings are really cool when you can get 'em cheap! That Toscanini set was 20$US, the Landowska recordings 30$US! Such a steal...


Cheap! Oh, dear. It's so different when you live in a small country trying to make it's way into the European Union... But 30$ is quite a lot for a historical recording. Some months ago I bought a CD with Delius' orchestral works conducted by Beecham, and it cost me 19 kunas - which would be about... 3.75$!
Otherwise the prices here vary. From 50 kunas (10$) to about 800 kunas (160$) for huge sets.


----------



## opus67

Those are boxed sets, Lisztfreak, and some of them are quite cheap at Amazon. Boxes are ridiculously priced where I live, but on the other hand, single CDs are more or less the same price, and on my last two outings I've been selecting the few CDs whose cost has been reduced to half (or even to a third) for some reason. ($3-4)


----------



## Lisztfreak

Well thanks! I'll be looking for such sets from now on. My pocket money is not so ample that I shouldn't allow myself to be a little stingy.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

*The ones that got away*

In keeping with the spirit of the original poster, wherein he states:


DanielFullard said:


> Again the same vein as the listening thread, this works well on other forums and I have had some fantastic discussion in such threads. Simply post what you have been buying or are *considering buying!* (emphasis mine)


Note that, unlike some other places, we don't have one thread for the things that we got and another thread for the things we're thinking about getting. (I like it better that way.) 

I wanted to see if I could get some discussion going about the things that narrowly missed our net in the recent Barnes & Noble sale that "Bob" recently mentioned.

As for me, I came within aces of getting the Pappano *Tristan und Isolde* and the Jochum *Bruckner symphony cycle*. (It would have been my third.) Anyone else have some "almost got" memories?

P.S. I will _eventually_ get that Tristan & Isolde set.


----------



## opus67

I'm considering buying the WHOLE LOT!  

Actually, I have a couple of two-fers lined up. One is a set of 33 keyboard sonatas by D. Scarlatti, played by Christian Zacharias (piano). And then, the piano quintets by Schubert, Schumann, Brahms and Dvorak - the Alban Berg Qt. with various pianists, in studio (Schubert) and live performances. Both are from EMI. These are just the ones that I saw and want from the local book store, but the ones I-REALLY-want-and-would-buy-if-I-had-the-resources is a web-page stored in the servers of Amazon.com. 

And, CTP, which Jochum set are you looking at? (Just curious.  )

P.S.: Why don't you start a thread on recordings that we are considering?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

opus67 said:


> I'm considering buying the WHOLE LOT!


Now, there's some _spirit_! Now, sometimes I read about those folks on other sites who have 10000 to 15000 discs. If such folks listen to 4 discs a day every day, they will get through their collection (without repeats) in about 10 years! (Still, it's their "certificates of achievement" [i.e.: M1] that enable them to do it, so I'm not going to get a case of [Freud] envy over their endeavor.)


opus67 said:


> ... the ones I-REALLY-want-and-would-buy-if-I-had-the-resources is a web-page stored in the servers of Amazon.com.


The "opus67" gift registry?! (when's your birthday?)


opus67 said:


> And, CTP, which Jochum set are you looking at?


The one that is _in_ the store at that time, that is to say, the *EMI/Dresden* box.


opus67 said:


> P.S.: Why don't you start a thread on recordings that we are considering?


Because it ain't broke, so let's not 'fix' it.


----------



## World Violist

opus67 said:


> I'm considering buying the WHOLE LOT!


Me too; I think there are a lot of us that are... here are my considerations:









as my first Wagner CDs.









because yes, I am obsessed.









because I need a Finn conducting Sibelius.









because I don't yet have a set and these are cheap. (I may yet choose the Alban Berg Quartet over Guarneri)









as my first Rautavaara CD and because I like Vänskä/Lahti recordings.

(Sorry opus67; I had to get rid of one of your smileys because I had too many images...)


----------



## opus67

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Now, there's some _spirit_! Now, sometimes I read about those folks on other sites who have 10000 to 15000 discs. If such folks listen to 4 discs a day every day, they will get through their collection (without repeats) in about 10 years! (Still, it's their "certificates of achievement" [i.e.: M1] that enable them to do it, so I'm not going to get a case of [Freud] envy over their endeavor.)


Not that crazy! I don't think I'll ever want more than 2 or 3 versions of a work. And considering that my list of favourite composers, at the moment, is not very long, I think around 2000 would be a good number.



> The "opus67" gift registry?! (when's your birthday?)


Just a bookmark, really. And as for my birthday, it's still about three months away. I share it with a colour-blind atomist.



World Violist said:


> because yes, I am obsessed.


It's an ever-increasing hole, even if you _are_ picky! 



> (Sorry opus67; I had to get rid of one of your smileys because I had too many images...)


No problemo. It's nothing to be apologetic about.


----------



## diabelli27

What chamber music can you suggest by Francis Poulenc?, a composers I enjoy.
I have his Gloria, Stabat Mater,but need to purchase more.I find unusual harmonies,
humour typical to this composer,never a mournful note, Any suggested recording for his sonata for clarinet?


----------



## SamGuss

Yep, I did it. Star Wars, Episode 4, double CD. Wonders will never cease. Very good stuff though!


----------



## opus67

Considering...










I did the mistake of taking in a quick peek at the store in the mall while waiting for some people. The place has been stacked with even more boxes than the last time I went there. In fact, the racks were already full, that boxed sets were kept in the racks opposite and in other shelves. I just got about 10 minutes to drool at all the new CDs. And it was good to see DHM and Virgin Veritas x2 represented.


----------



## Kezza

Yesterday I was bored and went shopping. I like to buy things that I haven't heard hoping they will sound good.
I ended up getting Haydn Symphonies 94, 96 and 100 (Vienna Philharmonic - Joseph Krips/Karl Munchinger)
Haydn Cello concertos 1 & 2 (Academy of St. Martin in the Fields - Iona Brown, Cello - Rostropovich)
Rachmaninoff Symphonies 1, 2 & 3 (London PHilharmonic - Walter Weller)
Dvorak Symphony No. 7 (Israel Philharmonic) along with The wood dove and Carnival Overture (LA Philharmonic - Zubin Mehta)
Shostakovich Symhpony 13 (Chicago Symph - Georg Solti)
Mussorgsky 'Songs and Dances of Death' and Khonanschina Prelude(Chicago Symhp - Gerog Solti)
Gorecki 3rd Symphony (Polish State Philharmonic - Jerzy Swoboda)
and lastly Dvorak Cello Concerto (Royal Concertbouw Orchestra - Sir Cloin Davis, Cello - Heinrich Schiff) 

That's normally about how much I buy when I get some.

But I'm still looking for that ever elusive, William Kraft - Timpani Concerto No.1!!
Does it even exist?
There is a good clip of a timpanist called Randy Max playing it on youtube if you wanna look it up. But it's only the last 3 minutes of the Final Movement.


----------



## opus67

Who are the performers, mate?


----------



## opus67

Thanks for updating the post, Kezza. It's the different performances that makes this thread interesting. 

On to my latest purchase. It's not a CD, but a book.



BuddhaBandit said:


> You might, however, want to seriously consider buying Aaron Copland's What to Listen for In Music. It's a great, well-written book that has helped many of my friends to "get" music.


Based on your enlightened recommendation, BB, I bought the book today. 

I'm going to _get_ music.


----------



## opus67

Domenico Scarlatti
33 Sonatas (Vol.1) 2CD
Christian Zacharias(piano)
EMI

Mendelssohn (another bargain)
Octet, Op.20
String Quintet, Op.87
Academy Chamber Ensemble (That would be the chamber ensemble of the ASMF)


----------



## BuddhaBandit

> The one that is in the store at that time, that is to say, the EMI/Dresden box.


That's a great set- it was on my "buy if I can find the $" list for a while, but then I finally found the $. The only setback is that it doesn't include the "00" and "0" symphonies- but those works are not nearly as good as the "canonical" symphonies, so it's no big deal.



> because I don't yet have a set and these are cheap. (I may yet choose the Alban Berg Quartet over Guarneri)


Get the Guarneri- the recordings of the "Razumovsky" and late quartets are much better than their Alban Berg counterparts.



> Based on your enlightened recommendation, BB, I bought the book today.


That's great! I think you'll love it.

So, here's my most recent purchase:









Hewitt is a Bach pianist _par excellence_, and this is one of the best recordings of the Italian Concerto that I've ever heard (along with Brendel's).


----------



## World Violist

I recently bought the full scores to Beethoven's complete string quartets and symphonies 5-7. Also, I got the Bartok violin duets for two violas (Primrose) and Primrose's transcriptions of the first five of Bach's cello suites. No CD's yet, sorry.


----------



## opus67

World Violist said:


> I recently bought the full scores to Beethoven's complete string quartets and symphonies 5-7. Also, I got the Bartok violin duets for two violas (Primrose) and Primrose's transcriptions of the first five of Bach's cello suites.


May I ask why you still _buy_ scores when resources like IMSLP (not right now, of course) are available? It isn't like buying music on big-label CDs over downloading mediocre performances available free of cost. Or is it?


----------



## World Violist

I just don't like looking at computer screens and such, or printing large amounts of paper.

(Though, as a note, I think I'll try to download Bach's scores from IMSLP starting when I get back home, printing them and that lot. I would rather not try to buy the Bach-Gesellschaft, thank you!)


----------



## SamGuss

Very good piece!

Sam


----------



## World Violist

I can't seem to get the images to work, so...

Mahler's third and seventh symphonies, MTT/SFSO. Schubert's Death and the Maiden quartet and Mendelssohn f minor quartet, Colorado Quartet.


----------



## Badinerie

Just putting this in here from the " What are you listening to right now thread" This must be the best cd I have bought in ages!










Also, I have finally replaced my old LP of this, and I must say it is still a thrill to hear these pieces.


----------



## World Violist

I just ordered this yesterday:










It's supposed to be one of the best, if not the best altogether. I can believe it after listening to Bernstein's recording from some 25 years earlier.

I was really moved by reviews from the people who were actually there, either listening to or (in one case) actually singing in that performance. I can't wait to hear it; the end is going to be utterly overwhelming, I'm sure...


----------



## Rachovsky




----------



## jhar26

Box set with 11 cd's.


----------



## Rondo

Needless to say, I'm quite pleased.


----------



## SamGuss

This piece is an incredible piece of work that I have enjoyed snipets of for quite some time and finally have in my collection. Roylance: Tall Ships Suite










Couldn't find an image of the CD but it's at this link... Sibelious: Tempest

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=199885&album_group=5&site_id=E433

Charles Munch performing Saint-Saens "Organ" Symphony No. 3










Rubinstein collection continues to grow with this volume of Chopin:










Also, a week or two I got this one of Gloria by Vivaldi, but don't remember if I shared or not:


----------



## Mark Harwood

Delos DE 3254. Bach: Four Suites for Orchestra, arranged & played by the Brazilian Guitar Quartet. Finest thing I've heard for ages.


----------



## Scelsi

Arrived yesterday. I thought it 'd be like a box of candies. You eat a few and then leave it for the next day. But it's slightly more addictive. It's in the player for the third time today


----------



## ChamberNut

*Wagner*

_Der Ring Des Nibelungen_

The Metropolitan Opera Orchestra and Chorus
James Levine, conducting
DG

$40 !

Ok.....I really wanted the Solti/WP set, but I just couldn't pass this up at this price. Only includes an act by act synopis. No libretto, unfortunately.


----------



## World Violist

A DG set of the Ring for $40??? Sign me up!


----------



## World Violist

Speaking of bargains... I just bought this box (EMI France - really good musicians; can't find the image online, though...) of Ravel's complete orchestral works, 5 discs, including concerti and Daphnis et Chloe (with the voices!) - all for US$12. Amazing stuff... can't wait to listen to it!

(Oh, and of course Bolero is the first track of the first disc... grrr... why???)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

It's funny that this was recently mentioned (by *jhar26*) in the "listening" thread: 









because my most recent acquisition is:









I figured I'd better pick it up while I can... it's a _Warner_ label recording.


----------



## Rachovsky

I purchased this after my Leonard Bernstein recording, which I found out after purchasing this one, was flawed. iTunes apparently got the end of the second and beginning of the third movements messed up. I wondered why Frere Jacques kept coming in before the Jewish music! Anyways, Gergiev's recording only cost 8$ on iTunes and it's a good recording. He is a little reserved in the first 3 movements (I can barely hear the first few minutes of the third movement) but in the 4th movement he conveys the hell to heaven part to perfection. This is my second favorite Mahler symphony behind Resurrection and Gergiev does it justice.

I also found a site last night that sold full scores of all of the works and this one was like 7.99$. I believe the scores are very tiny, but I assume that wouldn't matter. Google books houses some of this score: http://books.google.com/books?id=_k...&hl=en&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=4&ct=result


----------



## World Violist

Dover scores has the Mahler symphonies in score, and they're very good and inexpensive. The first and second symphonies are grouped together in one book and sold for about $15-20... can't quite remember.

Then there's always the IMSLP for some of the symphonies (not the whole set, mind). 1 is there, I think, and 2 is not. But there are also 5, 6, and 8 at least, plus Das Lied, Kindertotenlieder, etc. Very nice site for Mahler scores.


----------



## Rachovsky

I wasn't even aware that IMSLP had reopened.


----------



## World Violist

Yes, it reopened at the beginning of the month.


----------



## SamGuss

A little change of pace this time. Apocalyptica; a heavy metal band that plays their music on a drum set and four cello's. Several covers (most famous for their covers of metallica) and some original stuff that is great. If, by chance you haven't heard of them and like both classical and heavy metal - definately check them out.

Apocalyptica: Amplified, a Decade of Reinventing the Cello:










Apocalyptica: Worlds Collide


----------



## opus67

I'm always afraid they're going to break the cello by the end of the piece.


----------



## Isola

Rachovsky said:


> I purchased this after my Leonard Bernstein recording, which I found out after purchasing this one, was flawed. iTunes apparently got the end of the second and beginning of the third movements messed up. I wondered why Frere Jacques kept coming in before the Jewish music! Anyways, Gergiev's recording only cost 8$ on iTunes and it's a good recording. He is a little reserved in the first 3 movements (I can barely hear the first few minutes of the third movement) but in the 4th movement he conveys the hell to heaven part to perfection. This is my second favorite Mahler symphony behind Resurrection and Gergiev does it justice.


I only managed to see Resurrection at the Barbican hall during LSO/Gergiev's Mahler cycle. Though not as good as my favourite recording of Solti/CSO, Gergiev and LSO conjured great intensity and clarity. The tempi are brisk(too much so in the 3rd movt) and all in all a powerful rendition. The alto is nowhere near Mira Zakai but the soprano is pretty good. After all, a live is a live, especially with Resurrection, guaranteed to raise plenty goose bumps and make your eyes misty! The effect of the offstage horns/trumpets and the brilliant LSO chorus are just breathtaking. If you ever get Gergiev's 2nd, let us know what you think. I'm curious to hear Gergiev/LSO's 5th and 6th. My favourite recordings of these two are still Karajan/Berliner's.

Just bought a DVD: Gustav Mahler: Conducting Mahler/I Have Lost Touch With the World (2005)


----------



## Rachovsky

Isola said:


> I only managed to see Resurrection at the Barbican hall during LSO/Gergiev's Mahler cycle. Though not as good as my favourite recording of Solti/CSO, Gergiev and LSO conjured great intensity and clarity. The tempi are brisk(too much so in the 3rd movt) and all in all a powerful rendition. The alto is nowhere near Mira Zakai but the soprano is pretty good. After all, a live is a live, especially with Resurrection, guaranteed to raise plenty goose bumps and make your eyes misty! The effect of the offstage horns/trumpets and the brilliant LSO chorus are just breathtaking. If you ever get Gergiev's 2nd, let us know what you think. I'm curious to hear Gergiev/LSO's 5th and 6th. My favourite recordings of these two are still Karajan/Berliner's.


Oh I envy you! When I went to London the only things they were playing at Barbican hall were Shostakovich's 14th Symphony and Schubert's 9th Symphony so I decided just to not go. I would absolutely love to see Mahler's Resurrection Symphony live under any conductor. I absolutely agree with you that Solti's Mahler is the best. I have purchased the 6th under Solti as well and it's my favorite recording. I only sort of stopped buying from his complete series after a ton of negative comments on Amazon. I had no clue Karajan did any Mahler other than the 9th! I'll have to look that up. I get all of my music off iTunes so sometimes I don't see everything that comes out. Currently they have in Gergiev's Mahler series: 1st, 6th, and 7th, but not the 2nd. I'll look it up on iTunes and purchase it if its there. Thanks.


----------



## Isola

You'll have to envy me doubly Rachovsky, because they played it twice and I went both concerts! The Karajan's 5th & 6th are of DG: http://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Sympho...bs_sr_3?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1217844013&sr=8-3 .

Solti/CSO's 5th used to be my #1 but when I got the Karajan recording I found the Berliner's Adagietto is the best I'd ever heard, in fact I think it's unsurpassable. Also the sound quality is better. In my book the Berliner has always been the finest, most virtuoso and desciplined orchestra. Sometimes I fancy what if an orchestra made of CSO's brass and Berliner's strings with a conductor of Karajan-Bernstein-Solti 3 in 1? Wouldn't that be what the great Mahler deserves??

Thanks for the iTunes info, I've never bought anything from there, will check it out.


----------



## Rachovsky

Ok I'll definitely take a look at all of Karajan's recordings. One day I'll travel to Berlin just to see Simon Rattle perform Mahler's 2nd, mark my word. I forgot to mention that I also obviously have Solti's 8th, which is said to be the premier recording of Mahler's 8th. I agree, conjoin the CSO and BPO and Solti and Karajan and they would be a powerhouse, haha. I also wonder how Mahler conducted during his days. I wish there were some recordings of his own interpretations. I've not even purchased Mahler's 3rd, 4th, and 7th, so that's on the list, then I'll start on books, haha. Mahler's output was low, yet absolutely magnificent.


----------



## jhar26

A documentary build around a (extremely) rare interview with the piano playing icon with lots of concert footage from throughout the lady's career as well. Very interesting - especially for Martha fans.









Super cheap 4-disc box set of Telemann's most famous work(s).


----------



## opus67

jhar26 said:


> A documentary build around a (extremely) rare interview with the piano playing icon with lots of concert footage from throughout the lady's career as well. Very interesting - especially for Martha fans.


I read the NYT review last night. Sounds interesting, indeed, especially of her being "afraid" of performing on stage and all.


----------



## jhar26

opus67 said:


> I read the NYT review last night. Sounds interesting, indeed, especially of her being "afraid" of performing on stage and all.


Yes. She's especially afraid she says of performing solo. She prefers to do concertos or chamber music on stage with people she knows and feels comfortable with. But she's only afraid before she walks out on stage. Once she starts playing she feels ok.

Here's a trailer...


----------



## opus67

Thanks for the link. What was she playing during the last moments of that video?


----------



## jhar26

opus67 said:


> Thanks for the link. What was she playing during the last moments of that video?


Libertango from Piazzolla in an arrangement from Eduardo Hubert. This was rehearsal footage that's in the movie proper. But the DVD comes with 38 minutes of extras and among those there's an in concert performance of this piece included.


----------



## Scelsi

just arrived in the mail:


----------



## World Violist

Scelsi said:


> just arrived in the mail:


Ooh, I love Josquin!


----------



## Air

Went to barnes and nobles today- best I could find!!! lots of argerich 




























That was FOUR DOLLARS!!! I don't have planets yet so it was OK.









I know you can't see that one, but that's Zubin Mehta conducting NY philharmonic in the Mahler's 2nd symphony "Resurrection" and isreali philaharmonic in Mahler's 5th (it's a 2 in one disc)


----------



## Rachovsky

Mehta's Resurrection is one of the premier's so good choice on that.

Can't believe you got some of that stuff for so cheap! I go to B&N and they overprice stuff so much. I could buy CD's on iTunes for 5 dollars cheaper :S


----------



## Scelsi

World Violist said:


> Ooh, I love Josquin!


I prefer his music 

Sorry, but seriously, if you do, you might consider picking up this disc, it is not quite a recent recordingq (then again, that's why the CD is offerd at a budgteprice and it's not like it's a technically completely outdated take), and what fine voices!


----------



## Scelsi

and










Lepo Sumera's symphonies nr 5 and 6 (and other works on the CD's).

(And a jazz CD, but that's not for this forum, right  )


----------



## World Violist

I'm excited to listen to this. I'm already hearing the interview. Great stuff, memories.


----------



## Rondo

Exquisite!


----------



## World Violist

My first Rautavaara CD! Very interesting music...


----------



## opus67

Placed an order for these earlier today, but I don't expect them to reach me for at least three weeks.

*Gustav Leonhardt Jubilee Edition* (80th Anniversary box set)

A 15-CD box set containing works by Bach, Couperin, Scarlatti, Telemann, and many more Baroque composers, featuring Leonhardt as harpsichordist, organist, and as conductor.

Also, _*The Art of Fugue*_, played by the Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## Weston

I just picked up a 2002 rerelease of a 1991 recording of Xaver Scharwenka piano pieces.










Allmusic says he has "little depth," but it's pleasant enough. On first listen it doesn't seem as bombastic as many romantic piano works to my ears. I am truly enjoying the Sonata No. 1 in C#minor. I wonder what would posses him to write a sonata in that key. Sadly I had never heard of this composer until I spotted this CD. I need to come up for air out of Beethoven's music more often.


----------



## jhar26

Jordi Savall's recording of Handel's "Water Music" and "Royal Fireworks." Best version(s) I ever heard by a long way - terrific.










Philippe Herreweghe's recording of Mozart's Mass in C Minor










DVD of Tchaikovsky's "Eugene Onegin" conducted by Valery Gergiev with Renée Fleming, Ramon Vargas and Dmitri Hvorostovsky


----------



## Elgarian

It arrived in yesterday's post, long-awaited - Sir Adrian Boult's complete Vaughan Williams symphonies. Way back in vinyl days, my introduction to VW was through Boult, but when eventually I ditched all my vinyl, I plumped for Handley and Haitink on CD instead. It was a mistake. The Handley is OK, but the Haitink versions just don't seem right to me, quite apart from the absurdly high dynamic range that renders many of the recordings effectively unplayable. So I've been bleeding for Boult for years, really - and now here he is at last, and the world is just a bit closer to being 'right' than it was.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vaughan-Wil...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1220215445&sr=8-1


----------



## Elgarian

Thrilled to bits when this arrived in the post today. From the little I've heard so far (selections of Bizet, Gounod, Verdi, Charpentier, Puccini), it's going to be an incredibly beautiful exploration - 4CDs in a box, with a booklet, covering a huge range of her repertoire:


----------



## jhar26

Cool. Freni is one of my faves too. 



Elgarian said:


> Thrilled to bits when this arrived in the post today. From the little I've heard so far (selections of Bizet, Gounod, Verdi, Charpentier, Puccini), it's going to be an incredibly beautiful exploration - 4CDs in a box, with a booklet, covering a huge range of her repertoire:


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Well... _this_ was a slow train coming. Do you remember that back in May, I posted:


Chi_town/Philly said:


> I guess I'll have to put off purchase of that New York Philharmonic 10-disc historical set for a little while longer...


Well, the delay has come to an end. I think it's a worthy companion to the parallel dozen-disc sets from the Chicago Symphony Orchestra and the Philadelphia Orchestra. As one might expect, the most interesting find for ME so far has been the Kirsten Flagstad (Bruno Walter, conductor) _Immolation Scene_ from Wagner's *Götterdämmerung*. Liner notes say-- 21 minute standing ovation(!) Applause, it was reported, did not stop until the audience was told that Flagstad had 'Elvis'ed' (i.e.: _left the building_).

AWESOME.. _with a capital_ A!


----------



## Rondo

Speaking of that, here's one I've finally gotten around to ordering.










I'm hoping that it has been worth the wait.


----------



## Isola

Just bought this. I believe it's one of the best recordings of _The Four Seasons_, and what a lovely design!


----------



## opus67

The Red Priest on steroids.


----------



## World Violist

opus67 said:


> The Red Priest on steroids.


Haha. True indeed...

I ordered these awhile ago but they're not due to come until October... 









Beethoven: Symphonies 4&5, Osmo Vänskä/Minnesota Orchestra









Elgar: Violin Concerto, Elgar/LSO/Menuhin; Enigma Variations, Elgar/Royal Albert Hall Orchestra

I also bought these scores that I actually have... Mozart's 40th and 41st symphonies and Rachmaninoff's 2nd piano concerto. They have CD's also, but the audio is really terrible... I almost thought they were MIDI files at first...


----------



## opus67

opus67 said:


> Placed an order for these earlier today, but I don't expect them to reach me for at least three weeks.
> 
> *Gustav Leonhardt Jubilee Edition* (80th Anniversary box set)
> 
> A 15-CD box set containing works by Bach, Couperin, Scarlatti, Telemann, and many more Baroque composers, featuring Leonhardt as harpsichordist, organist, and as conductor.
> 
> Also, _*The Art of Fugue*_, played by the Emerson String Quartet.


3 weeks are up and I have the CDs! Lots of new repertoire for me, including organ works from the Renaissance.

The downside to these sets focussed on an artists is that you get a very thin booklet in place of good liner notes, with only a few paragraphs about the musician and nothing more.


----------



## World Violist

I couldn't wait for Beethoven's 4th and 5th to get here, so I just went ahead and bought 3 and 8. Excellent stuff in this.


----------



## SamGuss

Since my last post, I've bought a few... here are some of my latest buys though:

Since I've been in this Beethoven kick lately:

Karajan conducting Beethoven's 9th - this is the 3rd version of Beethoven's 9th I have and from what I can tell, from the infamous 1963 cycle.










Then there is:

Horowitz plays Tchaikovsky and Beethoven










Then I got:

Du Pre's work on Dvorak Cello Concerto and Saint-Saens Cello Concerto (causeI luv me some Cello Concerto's!)










I slipped and bought:










In the words of my significant other: "please don't do that again".... Honestly the verdict is still out on it for me.

And finally a recent buy that is really good IMO as far as soundtracks go:

The Dark Knight Sountrack


----------



## SamGuss

Double post - my bad.


----------



## Rachovsky




----------



## Isola

Just bought EMI's new release: Evgeny Kissin's complete Beethoven concertos with Colin Davis/LSO. Also found the footage of the recording session and interviews:






I missed this entire cycle of the live concerts but got to see another two of Kissin/Davis/LSO performing Schumann concerto and Mozart's #24. At times I felt that comparing with Kissin's dynamic playing Sir Colin Davis was a little restrained and the orchestra less engaged, but all in all they made a good team. With Beethoven, they seemed to be on a better term, at least that's how I felt on the first listening.


----------



## Scelsi

and










Though I play the cello part in an amateur piano trio, I didn't have any pianotrio's on CD, so I ordered these (and Schubert, expected one of these days)


----------



## Rachovsky

Very different and unique interpretations


----------



## Rondo

To satisfy my yearning for one of the strangely few CD recordings of Abbado conducting the Lucerne Festival Orchestra:









(It's Debussy's _La Mer_, and Mahler's 2nd. Great performance! Nevertheless, for the _Resurrection_, the Blomstedt/SFO performance still has me in awe. For reasons pertaining to minute details here and there, this is a very, very close second.)

And, to add to my slowly-growing film score stack:


----------



## Elaryad

These two were my latest purchases. The Moussorgsky for piano solo is wonderful. All Russian composers and all for piano. It really was a coincidence


----------



## opus67

First Mahler. First Mehta.

*Gustav Mahler*
Symphony No. 2, 'Resurrection'
Vienna Philharmonic and Vienna State Opera Chorus
Contrubas, Ludwig
Mehta


----------



## Elgarian

What do you do when you hear some short snippets of music, think you may have 'discovered' a new (to you) composer, send for a promising-looking CD, ..... and then, as you listen, just get more and more disappointed by what you're hearing?

It happened to me today. I stumbled across some short snatches of William Alwyn (never heard him before) and thought - 'Oooh, English composer, shades of RVW, a dash of Malcolm Arnold - could be my cup of tea: I'll try this.'

The CD arrived today:










A 45 second sample may sound enticing; but when that 45 seconds extends to several minutes, what seemed pleasant in brief can change substantially. The _Elizabethan Dances_ were OK, I suppose, but after that things just got progressively more miserable. It seems to me very dangerous to attempt to write music in some kind of association with a masterpiece in a different art form, and in the case of 'The Innumerable Dance', Alwyn puts himself effectively in competition with Blake. Vaughan Williams could do it (I'm thinking of 'Job - a Masque for Dancing'), but while listening to Alwyn's piece I just found myself wishing I were reading Blake's great poem instead.

It happened again when I got to the piece inspired by _The Tempest_ ('The Magic Island'). We're talking here about one of the greatest plays ever written, and the music just can't match up. Again, I found myself wanting to read the play, rather than listen to the music - the music became a kind of barrier between me and the play. Just to emphasise my lack of empathy with the music - I was distracted very briefly by something, and while I was gone from the room, a track change occurred. 'Aphrodite in Aolis' became 'The Magic Island' - but I returned to the room without knowing any change had occurred. It was only by realising that the duration was too long - not by anything I was detecting in the music - that I realised what had happened.

What do you do when this kind of disappointment happens? Flog away at the music in an attempt to enjoy it, even though you seriously doubt whether you ever will? Or do you just give up - write it off and be done with it?


----------



## opus67

First, I have never let that happen to me.  Second: Have you thought of listening to the tracks at Naxos' website? 25% of the tracks are free of charge, and you have to pay something around $20/year, if I remember correctly, for all the tracks from every CD in their collection.


----------



## Elgarian

opus67 said:


> First, I have never let that happen to me.


Really? Never? I wish I had your will power ....



> Second: Have you thought of listening to the tracks at Naxos' website?


That's an eminently sensible suggestion, and it was foolish of me not to think of it. Thank you.

There's a happier sequel to this story which I'll relate in another post.


----------



## Elgarian

So here's the sequel .....

Such was my pre-purchase confidence that I would enjoy Alwyn, that I ordered not one CD, but two; and the second one arrived today - this one:










We now enter the realm of the psychology of expectation. After the previous day's disappointment, I put this new CD into the player almost as if listening to it were a chore that someone had imposed on me, and I set it playing while I read the newspaper - I was blowed if I was going to give Alwyn the benefit of a second _proper_ listening - right?

Two minutes into the _Pastoral Fantasia_ I laid the newspaper aside. This proved to be 13 minutes of really quite lovely English pastoral music, redolent of RVW and Malcolm Arnold, yet different to either, and not without an edge to it. It may not be the most original music in the world, but it passes my crucial test (which is, for anyone who may be interested in a criterion so blatantly subjective, to ask myself: 'is this music better than silence?'). And in truth the whole of this CD is going to prove pretty much my cup of tea, I think.

I can't help wondering what would have happened if this had arrived yesterday instead of the other one? Did my low expectations of this allow me to tune in more successfully? I suppose I'll get some answers when I've listened to both CDs a few more times.


----------



## World Violist

This is my first CD of Shostakovich, I think. I'd heard Rostropovich's recording of the first cello concerto on Youtube and was sufficiently stunned to immediately bookmark this on Amazon, when in fact I wouldn't get it from Amazon; a local bookstore had a one-day 20% discount on all the items in the store, so I immediately grabbed this (after a little grappling over this and Bernstein's (in)famous recording of the 5th and 9th symphonies (from the Bernstein Century CDs).

This is also my first CD to feature Oistrakh, as well. He was already amongst my absolute favorite violinists, but I never bought a CD of his until today (though I did get a good few records of the staple violin concerti: Beethoven, Brahms, Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky). On second thought... is this my first Rostropovich CD??? My God, I'm deprived...


----------



## World Violist

Here's my second Shosty CD... I haven't been able to listen to it yet, though. I bet it's great; the Concertgebouworkest lays claim to my all-time favorite recording of Mahler's First (under Bernstein for DG).


----------



## Elgarian

World Violist said:


> Here's my second Shosty CD... I haven't been able to listen to it yet, though. I bet it's great;


Sychronicity is running rampant. I placed an order for this CD myself, last night.


----------



## World Violist

Elgarian said:


> Sychronicity is running rampant. I placed an order for this CD myself, last night.


Oh my. That's certainly interesting. Tell me about the liner notes; I missed out on them!


----------



## Elgarian

World Violist said:


> Tell me about the liner notes; I missed out on them!


OK. It hasn't arrived yet. (For me, this is a voyage into the unknown.)


----------



## World Violist

Elgarian said:


> OK. It hasn't arrived yet. (For me, this is a voyage into the unknown.)


Oh, sorry... I didn't mean like RIGHT NOW or anything... I should've put something to that effect in the message. Oh well.

Yes, I'm very new to Shostakovich also. This is one of two CDs I actually own. It's a really good one, though.


----------



## Matthew

I have just received Eric Whitacre's two CD, the BYU and the Polyphony versions. I have bought the Glenn Gould Goldberg Varations, Sibelius Symphony No. 1-3. Thats it for now...


----------



## Elgarian

World Violist said:


> Oh, sorry... I didn't mean like RIGHT NOW or anything... I should've put something to that effect in the message.


Nothing to apologise for, truly! I was just mentioning (in the inconsequential way one might observe that the weather is cloudy, or that my dog is hungry - not that I have a dog, you understand, though I do have weather) that I'm still waiting for it to arrive. It didn't come this morning either, alas. I believe we're the victims of a joint conspiracy by the SPDS (Society for the Prevention of the Dissemination of Shostakovich) and the CLNB (Confederation of Liner Note Burglars).


----------



## Elgarian

However, despite the Shostakovichian disappointment mentioned above, the postman didn't arrive empty-handed this morning. He brought this:










This is the outcome of a rather sad tale, I'm sorry to say. I have tickets for a performance of Bellini's _I Capuleti e I Montecchi_ in November, but it's an opera I didn't know, so a few weeks ago, on the recommendation of the Gramophone Guide ("the sound reflects a true opera-house balance"), I bought the EMI set (see below), which had the added advantage of being inexpensive:








It was a mistake. It's a long time since I've been so disappointed by the sound quality of a recording. I tried really hard not to mind the curious thinness and lack of weight to the sound, but I couldn't get past the harsh steely edge of the female voices at higher levels, as if they were accompanied by a distant chorus of knife-grinders. It was so unpleasant that I thought there was something wrong with my system, until I played a bit of the Mirella Freni boxed set which reassured me that there wasn't.

So after three attempts I decided to cut my losses and try a different recording. Hence this CD set that arrived today. I love Kasarova's singing (her Marguerite in the 1999 Berlin _Damnation of Faust_ DVD is one of the finest things I know), so I have high hopes.


----------



## Zombo

I don't purchase many CDs; I buy mp3s online.

My latest CD purchase is










As far as I know, this is the only complete recording of the 5 concertos, so I had to buy it.

My favorite has to be the 5th.


----------



## Elgarian

World Violist said:


> Tell me about the liner notes; I missed out on them!


Well, here's a sorry tale. The CD I ordered of the Shostakovich/Haitink/symphs 5&9 is the 2002 reissue of the same recording you have, i.e. this one:










It arrived today, and ... there are no liner notes! I mean, simply, nothing at all except the most basic information. All rather disappointing, but there it is. I presume the original 1993 version did have notes?

I can't be sure, but I don't think think I'm going to find myself a Shostakovich fan. Too soon to tell, really - it takes me three listenings to make any headway at all with a major new work (I'd have been hopelessly inadequate in the days before recordings). But after a first listening I have the kind of feeling I might get after listening to a brilliant conversation about a subject that I'm not really all that interested in. But things may change.


----------



## Isola

Elgarian said:


> But after a first listening I have the kind of feeling I might get after listening to a brilliant conversation about a subject that I'm not really all that interested in.


Interesting comparison, Elgarian. I have the same feeling while listening to Bartok.

I'm after Shosta too, waiting for Karajan's 7th symphony and Rostropovich's 10th to arrive. In my case, same as with Prokofiev, it wasn't love at the first listening with Shosta, may be except his famous 2nd Waltz - 



. Then his piano & trumpet concerto started growing in me followed by his symphonies especially the popular 5th and 7th. I found the beauty, sorrow and anguish under that shocking, mocking and chilling surface are powerful.

Just remembered an article I read lately about the 10th symphony: 
http://web.ukonline.co.uk/nso/Shosta10.htm


----------



## Elgarian

Isola said:


> Then his piano & trumpet concerto started growing in me followed by his symphonies especially the popular 5th and 7th. I found the beauty, sorrow and anguish under that shocking, mocking and chilling surface are powerful.
> Just remembered an article I read lately about the 10th symphony:
> http://web.ukonline.co.uk/nso/Shosta10.htm


Thanks for your comments, and the link to the article, Isola. I completely understand what you say about the 'beauty, sorrow and anguish', and I think one of the most valuable qualities of art is that it can help us to come to terms with such paradoxes. I'm reminded of a wonderful quote by Ted Hughes, but instead of quoting it here (where it will get buried among new purchases), I thought it was worth starting a separate discussion about it. See here:

http://www.talkclassical.com/3650-beauty-sorrow-anguish-music.html#post30422

Seems to me that the 'Shostakovich experience' is in there, somewhere.


----------



## World Violist

Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E-flat major
Robert Shaw/Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Atlanta Boy Choir/Ohio State University Chorale/Ohio State University Symphonic Choir/Master Chorale of Tampa Bay/Members of the University of South Florida Chorus
Deborah Voigt, Magna Peccatrix; Margaret Jane Wray, Una Poenitentium; Heidi Grant, Mater Gloriosa; Delores Ziegler, Mulier Samaritana; Marietta Simpson, Maria Aegyptiaca; Michael Sylvester, Doctor Marianus; William Stone, Pater Ecstaticus; Kenneth Cox, Pater Profundus

That's a rather big cast... I'll post my impressions once I can get to listening to it!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Filling a significant hole in my collection, I took a '20% off' Barnes & Noble coupon and purchased










It's the first time I've had these works in my collection since I had the 'freebie disc' "Point Classics" version of these pieces (said disc was "donated" to my brother upon my move to the Philadelphia region).

If I feel like I've really been missing something, I may pick up the Solti/Chicago _Messiah_. Yeah, I know that period performances are the latest fashion... but my personal history of sentimental boosterism will probably overcome the 'fashion-sense.'


----------



## jhar26

Strauss' "Four Last Songs" is one of my favorite works in all of music. This new Fleming disc is the fifth recording of it I have (also Have Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Gundula Janowitz, Jessye Norman & Kiri Te Kanawa). Beautiful interpretation, and it includes also some lesser known Strauss songs plus arias from "Ariadne Auf Naxos" and "Die Agyptische Helena" which makes for a slightly odd programme, but it works very well IMO even though anything that follows those incredible "Four Last Songs" is inevitably a bit of an anti-climax in comparison. Compliments also for Renée's pronunciation. It's easy to understand her even without looking at the booklet and her German is very good.


----------



## Elgarian

jhar26 said:


> Strauss' "Four Last Songs" is one of my favorite works in all of music. This new Fleming disc is the fifth recording of it I have (also Have Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Gundula Janowitz, Jessye Norman & Kiri Te Kanawa).


Interesting choice - I've wondered about getting this myself. I have Kiri Te Kanawa's recording, and although I can sense the greatness of the Four Last Songs, I do find them difficult to listen to - so I've often wondered about getting a different perspective, as it were.

If you had to reduce your collection to just one, which would it be?


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


> Interesting choice - I've wondered about getting this myself. I have Kiri Te Kanawa's recording, and although I can sense the greatness of the Four Last Songs, I do find them difficult to listen to - so I've often wondered about getting a different perspective, as it were.
> 
> If you had to reduce your collection to just one, which would it be?


I guess I would choose the Elisabeth Schwarzkopf/George Szell recording.


----------



## Elgarian

jhar26 said:


> I guess I would choose the Elisabeth Schwarzkopf/George Szell recording.


Is there any way you could describe, simply, the difference between the Schwarzkopf and the Fleming? To give you some idea of where I'm coming from, I find Schwarzkopf's famous _Rosenkavalier_ recording quite cold and unemotional - would I find the same 'detached' quality in her Four Last Songs do you think? This is why I've wondered about the Fleming - I'd expect a warmer approach from her. (I realise that I may be asking you to do the impossible - I'm finding it hard enough expressing my question adequately.)


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


> Is there any way you could describe, simply, the difference between the Schwarzkopf and the Fleming? To give you some idea of where I'm coming from, I find Schwarzkopf's famous _Rosenkavalier_ recording quite cold and unemotional - would I find the same 'detached' quality in her Four Last Songs do you think? This is why I've wondered about the Fleming - I'd expect a warmer approach from her. (I realise that I may be asking you to do the impossible - I'm finding it hard enough expressing my question adequately.)


OMG - I'm terrible at that sort of thing, but I will try. I think there are some similarities between Fleming's and Schwarzkop's approach actually in that they sing these songs 'word by word', giving a different vocal colour to each phrase, word or note - whereas Kiri's approach is maybe less detailed but very warm and you can just wallow in the sheer beauty of her voice. Maybe you are right that Schwarzkopf is more detached and has a more intellectual take on these songs (or anything she ever sang really) than any of the others, but her recording nevertheless sounds sensuous to my ears and she brings the melancholy content out of them superbly. But of course - if you in general don't really like her, chances are that you won't like this one either. Actually - Fleming is somewhere between Schwarzkopf and Kiri I think. I LOVE all of these recordings though. The Jessye Norman I like just a tiny bit less than the others because her voice is a bit too heavy, too dark for my taste in this music. But many people swear by that version - so what do I know? I hope all this makes any sense to you. Probably not, but I did my best.

Best to listen yourself. You know the Kiri, I didn't find the new Renée - but here are the Norman, Schwarzkopf and Janowitz recordings...

Norman/Masur





















Schwarzkopf/Szell
















Janowitz/Karajan


----------



## Elgarian

jhar26 said:


> OMG - I'm terrible at that sort of thing, but I will try.


No, you're not terrible at it - I assure you I've found what you said really helpful (and not quite what I expected). From what you say, it sounds as if Kiri's may have actually been the best first choice for me.

But also, you did all the hard work for me by unearthing all those youtube links! It's pretty feeble of me not to have tried that particular source - but thank you so much for doing it on my behalf, and I'm working my way down the links as I write this. I'll comment again when I've heard them all.
Cheers!


----------



## Elgarian

jhar26 said:


> Norman/Masur


Good grief. For my money these songs by Jessye Norman almost blow Kiri out of the water. Kiri never brought me to tears, but this version does. I can see why you might have reservations about the 'darkness' of her voice, but for me, it has a touch of the Underworld about it. It's authentic. I believe her.

There's no following performances like these; I shall have to wait and listen to the Schwarzkopf and Janowitz after a decent gap. But already I can see that I need to buy the Norman/Masur recording. Thanks very much indeed for pointing me towards this.


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


> . But already I can see that I need to buy the Norman/Masur recording. Thanks very much indeed for pointing me towards this.


My pleasure - glad to hear you like it.


----------



## Atabey

Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique by Simon Rattle and Berliner Philharmoniker.Nothing special,i like 1988 recording by Mariss Jansons and Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra way better.


----------



## Elgarian

Continuing to explore jhar26's youtube links for the Four Last Songs:



jhar26 said:


> Schwarzkopf/Szell


Well, isn't it strange how polarised different people are over performances of the Four Last Songs? My response to Schwarzkopf, here, is exactly the same as it is to her acclaimed _Rosenkavalier_. Very beautiful, very precise, but - and this is what I don't understand in the light of comments by others - it comes over as somehow detached, clinical, even sterile. I want to stop listening after a couple minutes because it seems so devoid of life or commitment. Now I'm not suggesting this is a correct perception: I _know_ I'm missing something here. I just don't know what to do about it. I never solved my Schwarzkopf/_Rosenkavalier_ problem either, so I think I'm just stuck with it.



> Janowitz/Karajan


I prefer these to Schwarzkopf, but all the time - and this will seem quite philistine, I know - I keep wishing I were listening to the rich dark warmth of the Jessye Norman version. What a valuable exercise this has been; and the outcome is that the Norman recording is a must-get, for me. Thanks again for your help, and I hope Ms Fleming, meanwhile, is rewarding you with _her_ performances of these songs.


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


> Continuing to explore jhar26's youtube links for the Four Last Songs:
> 
> Well, isn't it strange how polarised different people are over performances of the Four Last Songs? My response to Schwarzkopf, here, is exactly the same as it is to her acclaimed _Rosenkavalier_. Very beautiful, very precise, but - and this is what I don't understand in the light of comments by others - it comes over as somehow detached, clinical, even sterile. I want to stop listening after a couple minutes because it seems so devoid of life or commitment. Now I'm not suggesting this is a correct perception: I _know_ I'm missing something here. I just don't know what to do about it. I never solved my Schwarzkopf/_Rosenkavalier_ problem either, so I think I'm just stuck with it.
> 
> I prefer these to Schwarzkopf, but all the time - and this will seem quite philistine, I know - I keep wishing I were listening to the rich dark warmth of the Jessye Norman version. What a valuable exercise this has been; and the outcome is that the Norman recording is a must-get, for me. Thanks again for your help, and I hope Ms Fleming, meanwhile, is rewarding you with _her_ performances of these songs.


No - it doesn't sound philistine at all. All these versions (Schwarzkopf, Kiri, Janowitz, Fleming AND Norman) are very highly rated by critics and fans of this work, and rightly so IMO. Just what version speaks to you (or me) the most is a matter of personal taste - not one of right or wrong. BTW - I for one like Schwarzkopf's Rosenkavalier. I understand what you mean by her sounding detached, but to me she sounds aristocratic...."different strokes for different folks" as they say.


----------



## Elgarian

jhar26 said:


> Just what version speaks to you (or me) the most is a matter of personal taste - not one of right or wrong. BTW - I for one like Schwarzkopf's Rosenkavalier. I understand what you mean by her sounding detached, but to me she sounds aristocratic...."different strokes for different folks" as they say.


You're right. A great deal hangs on how we 'see' the Marschallin - or maybe how we think Strauss saw her. I've encountered something similar with three versions of _Suor Angelica_ I've been listening to recently, but that would be out of place here, and I'm already miles off topic for this thread - I'll put up a post about it somewhere more appropriate.


----------



## World Violist

Sibelius: Symphony No. 4 in A minor; Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major
Herbert von Karajan/Berliner Philharmoniker

... Yes...


----------



## Elgarian

Oh my. I'm lost for words right now. This arrived this morning:










This is wholly unknown territory for me. I know nothing of French Baroque music, but I'd listened to samples from each of the 20CDs in the box, found them tantalising, and took the plunge. I've just been listening to the third CD (devoted to excerpts from Lully's _Isis_ and _Amadis_) and it's like coming over the brow of a hill and seeing an entirely new landscape ahead, full of promise and excitement. _Gramophone_ magazine gave this set a big thumbs-up back in August, and it's easy to see why.

There's a website devoted entirely to this box set here:

http://www.baroqueboxset.com/presentation.html

where - among other things - you can listen to a sample from each CD.

(The website refers to an accompanying booklet 'on a CD rom', but that information seems incorrect, as mine contains a _real_ booklet, thank goodness!)

Footnote:
It seems that this set is due for re-release shortly, at just under £100, but for the moment, at least, it's still available for half that price, though if you search on Amazon.co.uk for 'Versailles', you may be confused by finding the expensive re-release. Here's the bargain version:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B001AUKJKU


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


> Oh my. I'm lost for words right now. This arrived this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is wholly unknown territory for me. I know nothing of French Baroque music, but I'd listened to samples from each of the 20CDs in the box, found them tantalising, and took the plunge. I've just been listening to the third CD (devoted to excerpts from Lully's _Isis_ and _Amadis_) and it's like coming over the brow of a hill and seeing an entirely new landscape ahead, full of promise and excitement. _Gramophone_ magazine gave this set a big thumbs-up back in August, and it's easy to see why.
> 
> There's a website devoted entirely to this box set here:
> 
> http://www.baroqueboxset.com/presentation.html
> 
> where - among other things - you can listen to a sample from each CD.
> 
> (The website refers to an accompanying booklet 'on a CD rom', but that information seems incorrect, as mine contains a _real_ booklet, thank goodness!)
> 
> Footnote:
> It seems that this set is due for re-release shortly, at just under £100, but for the moment, at least, it's still available for half that price, though if you search on Amazon.co.uk for 'Versailles', you may be confused by finding the expensive re-release. Here's the bargain version:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B001AUKJKU


Sounds interesting. Are the texts of the vocal numbers included with a translation in English?


----------



## Elgarian

jhar26 said:


> Are the texts of the vocal numbers included with a translation in English?


Yes, though the layout of the booklet is a bit bewildering. With each piece you get the whole of the French followed by the whole of the English translation - instead of having the two running side-by-side. So everything is _there_, but it's a bit more awkward to use than I'd like. However, at less than £2.50 per disc, and given the beautiful presentation of the whole package, and the 130 pages of condensed information, and the almost-like-being-there feeling, I'm not inclined to grumble too much.


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


> Yes, though the layout of the booklet is a bit bewildering. With each piece you get the whole of the French followed by the whole of the English translation - instead of having the two running side-by-side. So everything is _there_, but it's a bit more awkward to use than I'd like. However, at less than £2.50 per disc, and given the beautiful presentation of the whole package, and the 130 pages of condensed information, and the almost-like-being-there feeling, I'm not inclined to grumble too much.


Thanks for the info mate. I've just ordered it - what a bargain! BTW - check this one out also.......

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=0B965T9T5394KHCA8T82

Contents...

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Deutsche+HM/88697281822


----------



## Elgarian

jhar26 said:


> BTW - check this one out also.......
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=0B965T9T5394KHCA8T82
> 
> Contents...
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Deutsche+HM/88697281822


That is an astounding bargain, isn't it? Do you have it? Or will you get it? Or will you choose not to get it and regret the decision for the rest of your life?

Choices, choices, eh?


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


> That is an astounding bargain, isn't it? Do you have it? Or will you get it? Or will you choose not to get it and regret the decision for the rest of your life?
> 
> Choices, choices, eh?


Knowing myself I won't be able to resist and end up buying it.


----------



## opus67

Elgarian said:


> Oh my. I'm lost for words right now. This arrived this morning:





jhar26 said:


> Thanks for the info mate. I've just ordered it - what a bargain! BTW - check this one out also.......
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=0B965T9T5394KHCA8T82





Elgarian said:


> That is an astounding bargain, isn't it? Do you have it? Or will you get it? Or will you choose not to get it and regret the decision for the rest of your life?
> 
> Choices, choices, eh?





jhar26 said:


> Knowing myself I won't be able to resist and end up buying it.


Considering your recent expenditure, I'd rather not tell you anything about this.










Oh, and it sells for a little more than one and a half Pounds ($3, I guess) per CD.


----------



## jhar26

opus67 said:


> Considering your recent expenditure, I'd rather not tell you anything about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and it sells for a little more than one and a half Pounds ($3, I guess) per CD.


You gotta love the crisis in the record industry. The're practically giving them away these days!


----------



## Elgarian

opus67 said:


> Considering your recent expenditure, I'd rather not tell you anything about this. Oh, and it sells for a little more than one and a half Pounds ($3, I guess) per CD.


Good grief!!!!!!

Do you have this set, Opus 67? Do you know of any reviews of it? And are there any bargain sets appearing where _they_ pay _us_ to take the box away?

*PS:* I still haven't progressed beyond CD3 in the Versailles set. Simply fascinating - and so many surprises. 
_Vive le Roi!_


----------



## World Violist

Finding I could no longer resist Vänskä's Sibelius symphony cycle (in part because of Kuhlau's suggestion of buying it from eclassical), I bought the third symphony for about US$2.50. So yeah. I'll be posting about that soon.


----------



## opus67

Elgarian said:


> Good grief!!!!!!
> 
> Do you have this set, Opus 67?


No.



> Do you know of any reviews of it?


Not that I know of. All the CDs are from Sony and other labels owned by them. So I think you can expect some quality performances to be included.



> And are there any bargain sets appearing where _they_ pay _us_ to take the box away?


Let's hope that happens not too far in the future.


----------



## World Violist

Mahler: Symphony No. 9 in D major
John Barbirolli/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

I'll listen to it over tonight and tomorrow and be back with a thing to say about it later tomorrow, I think.


----------



## Elgarian

Well, buoyed up by my fabulous evening out with _I Capuleti_, and Opera North, I've decided I'd be crazy not to delve deeper into Bellini, so I'm now awaiting the arrival of this:










Deciding which version to go for was not a clear-cut business, and I'm not normally much of a Joan Sutherland fan - so this is a bit risky, despite being a three-star Penguin Guide recommendation. Even so, this is really new territory, so it's exciting stuff.


----------



## Atabey

Barbirolli/Mahler 9 one of the finest performances of that work i have ever listened.


----------



## World Violist

Atabey said:


> Barbirolli/Mahler 9 one of the finest performances of that work i have ever listened.


I definitely agree.

So now I have this thing:










Mahler: Symphony No. 5 in C-sharp minor
Sir John Barbirolli/New Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## World Violist

So tonight I went on a CD-buying spree... here's what I ended up with:

Figuring that I should get another recording of the German Requiem, since I never really got into my older one (Klemperer/Philharmonia):








Brahms: Ein Deutches Requiem
Robert Shaw/Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus; Arleen Auger, soprano; Richard Stillwell, baritone

Figuring that I was depriving myself by not having listened to this by now:








Bach: The Goldberg Variations
Glenn Gould (1955)

(my mom) Figuring that we all need a laugh sometimes and that I really do like P.D.Q.:








The Wurst of P.D.Q. Bach


----------



## BuddhaBandit

World Violist said:


> Figuring that I should get another recording of the German Requiem, since I never really got into my older one (Klemperer/Philharmonia)


Now that's quite a recording. I've got the Shaw version, too, but Klemperer will always have a special place in my heart (if there's any room left )


----------



## Isola

World Violist said:


> Figuring that I was depriving myself by not having listened to this by now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bach: The Goldberg Variations
> Glenn Gould (1955)


That, is timeless. Gould recorded it again before his untimely death in 1981, way slower than the 55' version. I prefer the 55's. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## World Violist

Isola said:


> That, is timeless. Gould recorded it again before his untimely death in 1981, way slower than the 55' version. I prefer the 55's. Absolutely stunning.


I listened to it last night and was lost in it entirely. My mom was trying to tell me to go to bed but I wouldn't  . Seriously, though, this has a flow to it that is utterly hypnotizing.

I've heard the '81 version as well, and while I do like it, this one is far more "in your face" while the other is more poetic and introverted. I can't say one is better, or I prefer one better.


----------



## Rachovsky

--I have about five recordings of Beethoven's Symphony No. 9, and I am highly inclined to say that this is the best interpretation that I own. I even believe it surpasses Karajan's legendary recordings. What amazes me is that every instrument can be visibly heard! None of the soloists are from Europe, but their sonority is so dead on and crystal clear. The third movement has always been a challenge for me to fully appreciate, but I can easily and actively enjoy it with this recording. Another great thing is that this is live in the Barbican (with no audience sounds in the background), which adds to the overall excitement. For a symphony that has been used in millions of annoying ways, I highly recommend this fresh and innovative interpretation with Bernard Haitink and the LSO!


----------



## ecg_fa

*A few noteworthy new ones*

Just back from a trip & able to post a bit for what that's worth  . My latest classical purchases past month or so I'm still checking out & haven't fully absorbed are:

Janet Baker EMI Box Set-- 5 CDs, well priced if no translations a minus, but pretty well
known stuff. Good sound-- many treasures & good cross section esp. of lieder and 
Elgar 'hits' & some Baroque stuff.

On Atma Classique: Susie LeBlanc (w. Laura Andriani, violin/Robert Kortgaard/piano/Lawrence Wiliford, tenor), Messiaen 'Chants de Terre et de Ciel.' 
This is an amazingly beautiful album I think mostly early, 'Debussyian' works that were
done during OM's 'happy' era in the '30's, when he was wooing/just married, before
WWII obviously and before his wife sadly had a mental breakdown. In any case,
SLeB, basically known for Baroque/early music, is good vocal choice here. Very flowing, 'ethereal,' 'chromatic,' light-infused work that is to me just beautiful. And a bit different
than many of his later works, if ok perhaps less 'complex.' I love it anyway-- def.
a fave album this year (top 20 anyway-- I haven't really stopped to think of my
faves for '08 yet!).

Some nice chamber music:

A couple on Hyperion:

Angela Hewitt/Daniel Müller-Schott Vol. 1 of Beethoven cello/piano sonatas. These are
early ones, Opus 5, numbers 1 &2-- they're def. closer to Haydn/'classical' trad. & I
really like their overall quick pacing in that context-- a contrast to, say, Casals 
and such, but very lyrical/appealing.

Takács Quartet, Brahms String Quartets 1&3 (op. 67 & op. 51). A complement to the recording last year of no. 2 (op. 51) and the piano quintet (feat. Stephen Hough).
I think this is brilliant. I really like the balance they achieve-- all the instruments are
very clearly differentiated but good blend too. Fine balance between lyrical/dramatic.
I think their Brahms recordings rank with the Beethoven cycle they did.

And very new:

On Zigzag Territoires Label (div. of Harmonia Mundi), Young Russian quartet, Quatuor Atrium w. interesting pairing of the Beethoven 'Les Harpes' quartet (No. 10, op. 74 in E Flat Major) w. the Shostokovich No. 5. Both significant & major 'departure from earlier work' innovative if ok transitional. They are quite dramatic in sound but for these works, in which I think 'texture' & elements of disonance (esp. in the DS) are important, it works. And they don't neglect the lyrical and quiet 'charm' aspects in either, esp. the Beethoven. I def. need to check out more this record.

On Sony/BMG: Recital of Schubert Lieder by soprano Elizabeth Watts w. pianist 
Roger Vignoles. 1st impression-- very charming-- all the songs (w. a couple exceptions) are from FS's early 'happier' era, pre 1822, and her charming 'soubrette' voice (a little 
like Barbara Bonney) suits. She does go a bit shrill at the top on a few & I was wishing
for a little more variety of choices. Vignoles is excellent throughout however-- enhancing and underscoring beautifully IMO. And she does interpret and phrase very well on most.
Not an easy choice for a debut album & pretty well pulled off if a few reservations. But 
I need to listen more certainly.

Ed


----------



## Rondo

Rachovsky said:


> None of the soloists are from Europe, but their sonority is so dead on and crystal clear.


Ive heard many great performances of the 9th, but some have disappointed me somewhat because it seemed the conductor used the soloists more as instruments instead of vocalists--making the words difficult to discern (too much legato). In that aspect, the best I've heard is Vanska/Minnesota. How would you compare Haitink's to that?


----------



## Rachovsky

Rondo said:


> Ive heard many great performances of the 9th, but some have disappointed me somewhat because it seemed the conductor used the soloists more as instruments instead of vocalists--making the words difficult to discern (too much legato). In that aspect, the best I've heard is Vanska/Minnesota. How would you compare Haitink's to that?


There is another reason that I enjoy this interpretation so much. I do feel like Haitink uses the voices as what they are meant to be used for. I don't understand German and I can clearly hear what each of the soloists are saying! There were a few times that the music seemed to be overpowering the voices and it did make it a little bit hard to discern the words, but other than that they are easily understandable. There seems to simply be something different in the sonority of the voices, like they have been magnified or something that I can't easily put into words. 
I only vaguely remembering Osmo Vanska's interpretation of the piece, but I have heard many people love it. Therefore I don't think I should even attempt to compare the two since I only vaguely remember Vanska's. If you have iTunes you should type in "Haitink Beethoven 9" and you can listen to preview's of his entire cycle of Beethoven. They are all fresh interpretations.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Just got this today:










It's great! Corroboree is like an Australian Rite of Spring, but more haunting and less primal. The other piece on the disc, Antill's An Outback Overture, is mediocre.


----------



## jhar26

Most recent purchases. First one has 20 cd's (thanks for the tip, Elgarian), the second one 50 cd's. Both are baroque. I'll let you all know a few years from now how I like 'em.


----------



## Elgarian

jhar26 said:


> Most recent purchases. ... I'll let you all know a few years from now how I like 'em.


I haven't bought the Harmonia Mundi set (not because I'm being admirably ascetic and moderate in all things, but because I can't afford it right now). But the Versailles box has been a source of great pleasure ever since it arrived - it really is like a box of treasure - and my guess is you'll be as thrilled by it as I am. I should say that I've made no attempt to understand what I'm listening to. I know so little about this music that the names mean almost nothing to me. I just open the box, browse through the CDs, think 'Oh, I'll try that one', and away I go. So in a way, I'm being far too casual about the whole business. But I feel more inclined just to take in the scenery of the landscape at the moment, rather than taking soil samples and studying the botany. Of course I'm also starting to wear more florid clothing, speak with a French accent, and make exaggerated bows to the ladies I meet, but that's another story.


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


> I haven't bought the Harmonia Mundi set (not because I'm being admirably ascetic and moderate in all things, but because I can't afford it right now).


It's worth considering buying it at a later date then. I payed about the same for it as for the Versailles set. Unfortunately the texts of the vocal items aren't included, but many of the discs are instrumental music.



> But the Versailles box has been a source of great pleasure ever since it arrived - it really is like a box of treasure - and my guess is you'll be as thrilled by it as I am. I should say that I've made no attempt to understand what I'm listening to. I know so little about this music that the names mean almost nothing to me. I just open the box, browse through the CDs, think 'Oh, I'll try that one', and away I go. So in a way, I'm being far too casual about the whole business. But I feel more inclined just to take in the scenery of the landscape at the moment, rather than taking soil samples and studying the botany.


So far I've only listened to the first three discs - great stuff! I especially like that Lully disc (cd 3), but all three are fine.



> Of course I'm also starting to wear more florid clothing, speak with a French accent, and make exaggerated bows to the ladies I meet, but that's another story.


I'm sure that those adorable creatures will be impressed, Elgarian.


----------



## Elgarian

jhar26 said:


> I especially like that Lully disc (cd 3)


Yes! I got myself hooked on that for several days.


----------



## Elgarian

How do you like my new outfit, by the way?


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


> How do you like my new outfit, by the way?


 Looks real classy, Alan!


----------



## Elgarian

Enough of this foppery.

Last night I went to a performance of _La Boheme_ that really... wasn't very good at all. I still enjoyed the big tunes and went a bit misty-eyed in the right places, but it really ... well, it wasn't Luciano and Mirella, by a long, long way.

So today I reminded myself what it really should be like:










and it was one of those times, and this is one of those pieces of music, when you find yourself wondering why you ever bother listening to anything else. And when it was all over, I thought that I jolly well needed a lot more Luciano and Mirella in my life, so it was about time I bought their 1969 recording, with Schippers:










So I ordered one. I can't afford it really, but sometimes you just have to say to heck with caution, don't you? And I know at least one contributor to this forum who'll be shaking his head and smiling with deep understanding when he reads this.


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


> I can't afford it really, but sometimes you just have to say to heck with caution, don't you? And I know at least one contributor to this forum who'll be shaking his head and smiling with deep understanding when he reads this.


Well, recent going's on have shown that bringing your money to the bank is the equivalent of setting it on fire, so you may as well send it to Amazon instead and get something truly valuable in return.


----------



## Elgarian

jhar26 said:


> Well, recent going's on have shown that bringing your money to the bank is the equivalent of setting it on fire, so you may as well send it to Amazon instead and get something truly valuable in return.


I knew I could rely on you for moral support. And by spending more, I help this poor benighted country to climb out of recession, don't I?! By golly, I think I have here a cracking good case - indeed, it may be my public duty - for buying that Deutsche Harmonia Mundi box after all....

Speaking of cracking good cases ... can you tell me if the DHM 50th box is a good solid quality cardboard box (as I hope and presume, like the Versailles set) or is it (perish the thought) a flimsy card thingy? And I presume the booklet's in English, is it?


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


> Speaking of cracking good cases ... can you tell me if the DHM 50th box is a good solid quality cardboard box (as I hope and presume, like the Versailles set) or is it (perish the thought) a flimsy card thingy? And I presume the booklet's in English, is it?


The box is as solid as a rock. The booklet is in three languages (English, German and French), but don't expect too much - it's mostly about the label's history, not about the music on the cd's. The last dozen pages contain info about who sings what on some of the cd's with vocal items. It's only a 36 page booklet. The covers of the cd's have most of the basic info though. No lyrics are included, but most of the cd's are instrumental.


----------



## Elgarian

jhar26 said:


> The box is as solid as a rock. The booklet is in three languages (English, German and French), but don't expect too much - it's mostly about the label's history, not about the music on the cd's. The last dozen pages contain info about who sings what on some of the cd's with vocal items. It's only a 36 page booklet. The covers of the cd's have most of the basic info though. No lyrics are included, but most of the cd's are instrumental.


Thanks. That sounds good enough for me.

Now, if I can just limp to the end of the month, I might go for it.....


----------



## Elgarian

I've done my limping. Here's the end of the month. I've just placed the order:










If this is even half as good as the wonderful, wonderful Versailles set (I've had my share of goosebump experiences with that already), then I'll be well pleased.


----------



## jhar26

A wise descision, Elgarian.


----------



## agoukass

Marcelle Meyer: Ses Enregistrements (1925-57) on EMI. It's a 17 CD set, but her playing is miraculous in Bach, Scarlatti, Couperin, Rameau, Stravinsky, Ravel, and Debussy. Such a shame her career didn't take off in the States. 

Faure: The Complete Melodies/Ameling, Souzay, Baldwin (EMI, 4 CDs). I'm a Faure fanatic and Souzay's performances are among the best that I have heard of.

Dinu Lipatti: The Master Pianist (EMI, 7 CDs). Part of their new "Icon" series. I believe this set contains his complete recordings.

In the market for:

Radu Lupu plays Schubert (Decca; 4 CDs). I'm a sucker for Schubert's piano sonatas and Lupu is one of the finest Schubertians alive.

Schnabel plays Schubert Sonatas (EMI; 2 CDs). I adore Schnabel's Beethoven cycle and his Schubert is just as miraculous. 

Respighi: Concerto Gregoriano/Mordkovitch (Chandos). Respighi's Concerto in modo misolidio was one of the most delightful discoveries of my summer. I can't wait to hear this neglected gem.

I have more than this, of course. ;-)


----------



## opus67

I warmly welcome the music of these two gentlemen into my collection. And the performers, too!

*Edvard Grieg*

Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16
Piano Sonata in E minor, Op. 7
Poetic Tone Poems, Op. 3
Album Leaves, Op. 28
Agitato This appears to be a "WoO"
Lyric Suites, Opera 43, 54

Leif Ove Andsnes
Bergen Phil. Orch./Dmitri Kitayenko (concerto)

*Franz Liszt*

Hungarian Dances Rhapsodies 1 - 15 EDIT: You haven't been paying attention
Rhapsodie Espagnol

Georges Cziffra


----------



## jhar26

Three cd's recorded live in the Concertgebouw in 1978, 1979 and 1992. One with concertos and two with solo music.

















Two operettas with Elisabeth Schwarzkopf recorded in 1953 and 1954


----------



## World Violist

Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor
Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## Rachovsky

Was this a good decision?


----------



## World Violist

From everything I've ever heard about that CD, Rachovsky, that was one of the best choices for Mahler's 3rd. But it's really up to you.


----------



## Rachovsky

Yes, from the reviews I read on iTunes and Amazon, it seemed like it was an optimal choice. I stopped after the first movement (will take time out later to listen), but so far it is pretty good.

I have also been eying a biography of Herbert von Karajan, but the price befuddles me. It costs $52 and is hardback, but it's not like it includes any CD's with it ... 
http://www.amazon.com/Herbert-von-Karajan-Life-Music/dp/1555534252
Wonder why this is?


----------



## Elgarian

It's arrived. Ye Gods. It's really quite daunting. It's standing on the table and I just keep looking at it - as if it were Mount Everest, and I were standing at the foot of it.


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


> It's arrived. Ye Gods. It's really quite daunting. It's standing on the table and I just keep looking at it - as if it were Mount Everest, and I were standing at the foot of it.


Hahaha! It's worth the climb though. But I know what you mean. I always struggle (and fail) to digest everything that I have bought. But what's the hurry? We'll have this music for the rest of our lifes.


----------



## Elgarian

jhar26 said:


> But what's the hurry? We'll have this music for the rest of our lifes.


You're a very comforting fellow, Sir, in times of trial such as these!


----------



## SPR

That looks like a *very* interesting set.

http://www.amazon.com/Deutsche-Harmonia-Mundi-Years-1958-2008/dp/B0014RIULO/ref=pd_bxgy_m_img_b


----------



## opus67

Elgarian said:


> It's arrived. Ye Gods. It's really quite daunting. It's standing on the table and I just keep looking at it - as if it were Mount Everest, and I were standing at the foot of it.


I read another person in another part on the intert00bs say something similar when received a box of all the sacred cantatas by Bach.


----------



## SPR

After observing some of the commentary on the board, I've decided to pick up a few items from composers that I know little to nothing about. I dont think I have heard a single note from any of them.

Bartok, 6 Quartets / Emerson Quartet









Sibelius, Tone Poems & Songs / London Symphony, Vienna Philharmonic, etc.









Shostakovich String quartets 2,3,7,8 & 12 / Borodin quartet









I may not get to them for a few more days as I have a stack of Haydn quartets currently in the queue, but these look interesting.

(edit)

**gasp**

I just noticed the word 'Soprano' on the Sibelius CDs. ('Luonnotar', The First Kiss, Spring is Flying...) Oh my. I'm pretty sure I am not ready for vocals yet. What have I got myself into here?


----------



## SPR

I also see Sibellius looks a bit like Kruschev. I'm getting a little creeped out here.


----------



## jhar26

SPR said:


> I just noticed the word 'Soprano' on the Sibelius CDs. ('Luonnotar', The First Kiss, Spring is Flying...) Oh my. I'm pretty sure I am not ready for vocals yet. What have I got myself into here?


Well, since you don't like the late Beethoven quartets I'm a bit surprised that you now buy the Bartok quartets without checking them out first.


----------



## SPR

...nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## jhar26

SPR said:


> ...nothing ventured, nothing gained.


That's absolutely true, mate.


----------



## Badinerie

I just bought the Dorati Detroit Synph Orch Stravinsky Firebird/Rights of Spring for £1 from Amazon...Penguin classics already The old LP's are wearing thin...almost literally. Now...Symphony in 3 and Sym phony in C come in your time is up!


----------



## World Violist

As part of my little idea...










Mahler: Symphony No. 2 in C minor
Seiji Ozawa/Saito Kinen Festival Orchestra; Emiko Suga, soprano; Nathalie Stutzmann, mezzo; Shinyukai Choir


----------



## agoukass

I will be ordering this soon as part of my growing collection of Respighi concerti.


----------



## Badinerie

Came back from Newcastle with Tchaikovsky's violin concerto of all things! Janine Jansen. Might get to listen to it later I'll have to stop buying CD's with " Dolly Birds" (as my wife calls them ) on the cover....


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


> It's arrived. Ye Gods. It's really quite daunting. It's standing on the table and I just keep looking at it - as if it were Mount Everest, and I were standing at the foot of it.


And? Have you listened to anything yet?


----------



## Elgarian

jhar26 said:


> And? Have you listened to anything yet?


Yes! I was wondering about starting a thread for this set - like the Versailles set - so we can keep making comments as we feel like it. What do you think?


----------



## LindenLea

I'm afraid I'm a sucker for carols at this time of year. I sing in a church choir and we are expected to sing dozens of the things over a period of 2 weeks at numerous services, so they are in my blood rather. Each Christmas I treat myself to a new carols CD - or even a re-issue of an old one. There is no limit to my admiration for the choristers of King's College Cambridge, who famously do this sort of thing so much better than anyone else, their Christmas Eve 'Lessons and Carols' service has become something of a Christmas institution. Anyway last Friday I ordered this from Amazon for the pricely sum of £3.81 and - in keeping with the excellent service they provide - it arrived this morning.










I also ordered seperately a CD of the late great Lorraine Hunt Lieberson singing Brahms and Schumann lieder, but that must still be somewhere in the system!


----------



## jhar26




----------



## World Violist

Along with the score, I just ordered:










Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E-flat major
Seiji Ozawa/Boston Symphony Orchestra/Tanglewood Festival Chorus/Boston Boys' Choir; Faye Robinson, Magna Peccatrix; Judith Blegen, Una poenitentium; Deborah Sasson, Mater Gloriosa; Florence Quivar, Mulier Samaritana; Lorna Myers, Maria Aegyptiaca; Kenneth Riegel, Doctor Marianus; Benjamin Luxon, Pater Ecstaticus; Gwynne Howell, Pater Profundus

I read a great review about it and now, having been further prompted by the amazing job of the Second symphony Ozawa did with the Saito Kinen Orchestra, I decided to go ahead and buy this.


----------



## agoukass

To be purchased for my collection of Rubinstein recordings.


----------



## Elgarian

It's been a long wait but it arrived this morning, and without further ado I played the first two acts. This is a live recording, made in 1969, three years before the famous studio version that Freni & Pavarotti made with Karajan. I don't need to attempt a description, because you can hear a lot of it yourself, for free, at Opera Today here (unfortunately a large chunk is missing from the free download, so you do need to buy the CDs to get the whole thing). The recording quality is very fine with an exhilarating 'live' feel, and Luciano and Mirella are in truly wonderful - I mean soaringly wonderful - form. Is it better than the Pavarotti/Freni/Karajan? While you're listening to it - yes. And I expect if I were listening to the Karajan, I'd declare it to be better than this Schippers live version. You just need both, that's all.


----------



## opus67

These were purchased a _long_ time ago, but I received them only today.

*Bach*

A State of Wonder
Glenn Gould playing the Goldberg Variations ('55 and '81), and being interviewed by Tim Page on a third disc.

Violin Concertos
Elizabeth Wallfisch and (members of the) Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment

*Brahms*
Violin Concerto

Mozart
Sinfonia Concertante*

David Oistrakh (conducting and playing the viola in the Mozart)
Otto Klemperer/Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Francaise
Igor Oistrakh(vln)/Berlin Philharmonic*

Complete Piano Trios
Beaux Arts Trio (w/ other soloists)

Tribute to a Unique Artist - Carlos Kleiber (Have DG begun to use a yellow/black colour-combination on the spine of late? I noticed that in the AoF disc, too.)

Symphony No. 4 (Yes, _that_ recording.)

along with fillers ,

Schubert
Symphony No. 8

Wagner 
Tristan und Isolde: Act III Scene III** (I welcome opera-proper to my collection... I have nothing more than a few random overtures here and there.)

Vienna Philharmonic
Staatskapelle Dresden and a bunch of singers**

The *Chopin* Collection
Arthur Rubinstein

That's one composer about whom I need not worry about for sometime.  That being said, I don't yet have the Op. 10 etudes.

*Mozart*

The Great Piano Concertos Vol. I
Brendel/ASMF/Marriner
(Damn you, Philips, for splitting a concerto!)

*Taneyev* (Sergei)
Complete String Quartets Vol. I
String Quartets 1 & 3
Carpe Diem Quartet


----------



## phoenixshade

I (finally!) received this from the UK on recommendation from a friend who plays the violin. I had never heard of either of the performers, but on her advice I decided to give it a go.

*Camille Saint-Saëns - Sonates pour violon et piano / Berceuse / 2 Elégies / Romance*
Olivier Charlier / Jean Hubeau
(Erato 245 017-2)










Yeah, it's pretty good.

I've only listened to the first sonata thus far, and contrasted with my other recording of this work (by Kyoko Takezawa / Roman de Silva on RCA Red Seal), this interpretation is more subdued- which is more in line with the character of the work. Charlier plays the more lyrical passages with a whistful delicacy yet approaches the livelier parts with appropriate energy, whereas Takezawa plays throughout with an overwhelming intensity that lends a sense of anger and at times threatens to drown de Silva's lovely accompaniment.

The sound is better here as well. The Takezawa disc sounds as though she's performing in an isolated soundbooth, with scarcely any natural room acoustics audible. This only serves to emphasize her already overly-aggressive sound. In contrast, this recording has much a much richer and warmer quality.

A very slight synchronization problem (hardly noticeable unless you have a critical ear) near the end of the _Allegro molto_ in the second movement is the only minus I can detect in this otherwise outstanding recording. It's a shame that it's currently out of print.

First impression: A-


----------



## Rondo

Just ordered it. Based on what I have read and heard, it should be a good one.


----------



## opus67

My first online order from a shop overseas arrived today!

Bach
Well-Tempered Clavier, Books 1 and 2
Angella Hewitt

Beethoven
Piano Sonatas (Complete) - my first!
Frederich Gulda
[Brilliant Classics]

Dvorak
100th Anniversary Edition - Symphonies 
Details here


----------



## World Violist

Sibelius: Violin Concerto (two versions)
Vänskä/Lahti Symphony Orchestra; Kavakos, violin

and










Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 
Vänskä/Lahti Symphony Orchestra

from iTunes.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

My initial foray into the world of opera DVDs:







Tristan: Rene Kollo, Isolde: Johanna Meier, Brangäne: Hanna Schwarz, Kurwenal: Hermann Becht, König Marke: Matti Salminen- Bayreuth/Barenboim-Ponnelle 1983

The Wagner Society of New York had (as it usually does) a very informative article about Tristan und Isolde DVDs in its newsletter recently. In it, the author gave pride of place to the Barenboim/Müller 1995 rendition... but I opted for this one instead. Let me quote a couple of excerpts from the article: "It [the Müller T & I] was initially viewed as a 'travesty' by the critics, but soon became a classic." Fortunately, the author went on in enough detail to allow me to make up my own mind as to whether or not the '95 set was a "classic." Excerpting again: "Act II occurs in a vast blue Armory with gleaming breastplates evoking the terracotta warriors of Xian." Ummm... okay- how Romantic (?). That wouldn't be the setting _I'd_ bring to mind when thinking about the Middle-Age analog to "watching the submarine races." However, now that I think about it, I believe the scene could be made credible if one or the other of the principals makes a pre-emptive declamation "no-one would ever *think* to look for us in HERE!" The 1983 rendition is relatively free from these extreme "personal touches."

Returning to the Barenboim/Ponselle-directed duo, it's nice that we (ohhh... how do I put this) see an Isolde that looks okay in white. [Thanks, Johanna!] When Isolde sings autobiographically about "Die Schmucke Irin," it's best to have your attention fixed on Isolde and her story rather than having your mind make involuntary parallels between that moment and the final act of the infamous premiere of Verdi's _La Traviata_.*

It was _after_ I made this purchase that I discovered that this video garnered the top recommendation in the latest _Penguin Guide_. So- hopefully a promising start to my nascent opera DVD journey.

*For those unfamiliar with the tale of the LA TRAVIATA premiere, a rather (ahem) sizeable Violetta was singing about wasting away-- and this section provoked laughter on the part of that first audience.


----------



## World Violist

Well, from the remainder of my Christmas money I downloaded this:










and only the Mahler 6 out of this box:










from Amazon.


----------



## David_Rodrigues

Hello!!

Here they are, my last purchases:





































In the future i have a lot of cds that i want to buy... For example the cd of Korngold - Elizabeth and Essex played by Munich Orchestra...

Hugs
David


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

World Violist said:


> ...the Mahler 6 out of this box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Amazon.


Way cool! Which orchestra? [I have a New York Phil. Mitropoulos Mahler 6 from a 1955 Carnegie Hall broadcast.]


----------



## Kuhlau

Anyone wishing to acquaint themselves with the complete symphonies of the Russian composer, Alexander Glazunov (as I've just decided to do, hence why I'm posting this here), should go immediately to one or other of the two Amazon MP3 download service links below ... if you're based in the UK or US, that is.

I'm sure these prices will not stay so incredibly low forever. 

UK link | US link
 
FK


----------



## Kuhlau

phoenixshade said:


> I (finally!) received this from the UK on recommendation from a friend who plays the violin. I had never heard of either of the performers, but on her advice I decided to give it a go.
> 
> *Camille Saint-Saëns - Sonates pour violon et piano / Berceuse / 2 Elégies / Romance*
> Olivier Charlier / Jean Hubeau
> (Erato 245 017-2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's pretty good.
> 
> I've only listened to the first sonata thus far, and contrasted with my other recording of this work (by Kyoko Takezawa / Roman de Silva on RCA Red Seal), this interpretation is more subdued- which is more in line with the character of the work. Charlier plays the more lyrical passages with a whistful delicacy yet approaches the livelier parts with appropriate energy, whereas Takezawa plays throughout with an overwhelming intensity that lends a sense of anger and at times threatens to drown de Silva's lovely accompaniment.
> 
> The sound is better here as well. The Takezawa disc sounds as though she's performing in an isolated soundbooth, with scarcely any natural room acoustics audible. This only serves to emphasize her already overly-aggressive sound. In contrast, this recording has much a much richer and warmer quality.
> 
> A very slight synchronization problem (hardly noticeable unless you have a critical ear) near the end of the _Allegro molto_ in the second movement is the only minus I can detect in this otherwise outstanding recording. It's a shame that it's currently out of print.
> 
> First impression: A-





World Violist said:


> Sibelius: Violin Concerto (two versions)
> Vänskä/Lahti Symphony Orchestra; Kavakos, violin
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sibelius: Symphony No. 6
> Vänskä/Lahti Symphony Orchestra
> 
> from iTunes.


You are both to be congratulated on your purchases. Three excellent choices. 

FK


----------



## World Violist

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Way cool! Which orchestra? [I have a New York Phil. Mitropoulos Mahler 6 from a 1955 Carnegie Hall broadcast.]


This is from some Cologne radio orchestra (WDR, I think I've heard it called...). I listened to it today; very intense.



Kuhlau said:


> You are both to be congratulated on your purchases. Three excellent choices.
> 
> FK


Oh, I think the only conductors/orchestras I can really trust anymore for Sibelius are Vanska/Lahti and Segerstam/Helsinki. They're nigh unsurpassable.


----------



## opus67

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Way cool!


Wow, it *must * be good, then.


----------



## dukas

Kuhlau said:


> Anyone wishing to acquaint themselves with the complete symphonies of the Russian composer, Alexander Glazunov (as I've just decided to do, hence why I'm posting this here), should go immediately to one or other of the two Amazon MP3 download service links below ... if you're based in the UK or US, that is.
> 
> I'm sure these prices will not stay so incredibly low forever.
> 
> UK link | US link
> 
> FK


kuhlau, thank you for the Glazunov MP3 news. Do you know if the Fedoseyev cycle is available on CD?
I have some of them from Australian Melodiya (XYZ label). I am very interested in the complete set, issued by another company. Thank you.


----------



## World Violist

OK, so I went on a bit of a Mahler MP3 buying spree today... with about $25 to use.










Mahler: Symphony No. 3 (with Bach Suite)
Riccardo Chailly/Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam










Mahler: Symphony No. 4
Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra










Mahler: Symphony No. 6
John Barbirolli/New Philharmonia Orchestra

I was, of course, going originally just for the Barbirolli Mahler 6, but I got ever so slightly side-tracked as it is so easy to do...


----------



## Yagan Kiely

LA BOHEME-LUCIANO PAVAROTTI-1986
MADAMA BUTTERFLY - PUCCINI
Mahler - Symphony No. 9 - CLAUDIO ABBADO
Leonard Bernstein-In Rehearsal And Performance
Die Meistersinger-Von Nurmberg-WAGNER - 2DVD
MAHLER-SYMPHONY NO.2-PLERRE BOOLEZ
STRAUSS-Arabella-SIR GEORG SOLTI
Georg Solti Conducts - SHOSTAKOVICH -SYMPHONY NO. 9&10
Mozart-Le Nozze di Figaro-1966 - 2DVD
Mozart-Don Giovanni-RICCARDO MUTI- DVD
Bernstein - Vienna Philharmonic Orch-Symphonies No.6&9 (Shosta)
Claudio Abbado-Mahler Symphony No.3
Strauss-Die Frau Ohne Schatten- 2DVD
Richard Strauss-Eine Alpensinfonie-GIUSEPPE SINOPOLI
Ariadne Auf Naxos-Strauss-Janowitz-Kollo
DER ROSENKAVALIER - RIEHARD STIAUSS - 2DVD

All dvds. They haven't arrived yet, so I can't give more details.


----------



## Kuhlau

dukas said:


> kuhlau, thank you for the Glazunov MP3 news. Do you know if the Fedoseyev cycle is available on CD?


I'm afraid I don't, sorry. 



World Violist said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 3 ... Riccardo Chailly/Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam


Now _there's_ a recording you won't regret buying. 

FK


----------



## World Violist

Kuhlau said:


> Now _there's_ a recording you won't regret buying.
> 
> FK


Oh, yes, it really is something. Listened to it today. I don't regret any of them, really. They're all amazing. Which is what I expected, so that's good.


----------



## Rachovsky

Purchased two 7's tonight. I've listened to both once and enjoyed them greatly.


----------



## World Violist

Rachovsky said:


> Purchased two 7's tonight. I've listened to both once and enjoyed them greatly.


I'm actually in the market for a really good Mahler 7th... it's a really strange symphony, I don't know who I should look to for a really great performance. MTT's doesn't particularly impress me, nor really did Bernstein's first recording of it... maybe Gielen. He's a modernist, and this piece is modernist. Hmm...


----------



## Rachovsky

World Violist said:


> I'm actually in the market for a really good Mahler 7th... it's a really strange symphony, I don't know who I should look to for a really great performance. MTT's doesn't particularly impress me, nor really did Bernstein's first recording of it... maybe Gielen. He's a modernist, and this piece is modernist. Hmm...


Yes, Gielin does a very nice job with this symphony. One of the best that I've heard. MTT is the recommendation in "100 Recordings You Should Hear Before You Die" book, but I don't like it either.. I personally like Gergiev's version a lot. Yes, the tempo's are sped up quite a bit (especially in the final movement), but I like that a lot better than dragging it out an extra ten minutes.


----------



## Rachovsky

(Yes, I'm just getting it. It has a hefty price tag on it.)


----------



## Isola

World Violist said:


> I'm actually in the market for a really good Mahler 7th... it's a really strange symphony, I don't know who I should look to for a really great performance. MTT's doesn't particularly impress me, nor really did Bernstein's first recording of it... maybe Gielen. He's a modernist, and this piece is modernist. Hmm...


May I recommend this - my only recording of this grand symphony so far, can't compare with others but I just love it:


----------



## continuity

I would like to second Isola's recommendation of the CSO Abbado recording. The last 5 minutes or so of the finale alone might be worth the purchase price, not to mention the rest of the symphony.


----------



## World Violist

Rubbra: Complete Symphonies
Hickox/BBC National Orchestra of Wales

I thought I ought to advocate a bit of this man's music, which really is wonderful. I'll get back on this composer in the "Listening" thread over in the Members' Chat board, where I'll hopefully convince people of this neglected genius.










Mahler: Symphonies 1 & 2
Tennstedt/London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir; Edith Mathis, soprano; Doris Soffel, mezzo

As far as convincing goes, I succumbed to Atabey's convincing of me to try Tennstedt's Mahler recordings. I hadn't the money to buy the whole box after the Rubbra (which I felt I had to get), but I did have enough to grab this.


----------



## Elgarian

I've just spent a few days in Dorset, in a small apartment with spectacular windows overlooking the sea (in fact, about as close to the sea as it's possible to be, without actually being in it). Which would have been great - except for the collection of viruses and their attendant coughs, sneezes, wheezes, aches and feverishnesses that we took with us. Listening to music with a head (and ears) full of virus-infested cotton wool is a dubious pastime, but I was determined. Janet Baker singing Elgar's _Sea Pictures_ proved the favourite, but there was a little bookshop in the town with one of those revolving racks of Naxos CDs, and I snuffled and coughed my way through that rack every day, trying to choose something that would be relatively gentle and yet something that I didn't know. Here's the outcome, from worst to best, though how much the bunged-up ears had to do with it, I can't say:










The first few minutes sounded divine; after 10 minutes, it started to get a bit monotonous. After 20 minutes, it became an endurance test and I switched it off. According to the sleeve notes, Hildegard von Bingen's music divides opinion as to its quality, and I'm not surprised.










This was the second of my dips into early music (not normally my sort of thing), and I coped better than with Hildegard; but although I made it to the end of the CD, I wasn't really listening properly most of the time. How much of this do others listen to, at a sitting? I think Tallis's _Spem in Alium_ is beautiful, but of course it doesn't last very long, and I can stay with it through to the end. But a whole CD of of this early music is too much for me. Early Byrd may catch the worm, but it loses my interest fairly quickly. (I say, I say, I say... it's the way I tell 'em)










Revelation! This is _Mozart_? (Well OK, not quite Mozart. Mozart/Sussmayr.) Fascinating. I've long struggled with Mozart, finding myself tripped up so often by stumbling blocks of what seem to be repeated formulae, but this is something else. I shall go back to this. If someone had made me listen to this and asked me to guess the composer, I wouldn't have been able to. What a difference it makes, too, to listen to it knowing the story of Mozart on his deathbed, trying to sing the 'Lacrimosa' but weeping instead, and dying with it incomplete.










Given my sudden falling-overboard love affair with Baroque in recent months, this was an obvious thing to try when I found it in the Naxos rack - and I thought it was simply delicious. Some lovely tunes, well sung & played as far as I can tell; and the heroine gets to turn into a laurel bush at the end. What more could you want? Top of my personal chart for 'music to listen to while watching the sea with a bad cold and cough'. Except for Dame Janet's _Sea Pictures_ of course. Nothing could match that.


----------



## Badinerie

Brahms, yeah...I never learn do I?


----------



## opus67

Elgarian said:


> Revelation! This is _Mozart_? (Well OK, not quite Mozart. Mozart/Sussmayr.) Fascinating. I've long struggled with Mozart, finding myself tripped up so often by stumbling blocks of what seem to be repeated formulae, but this is something else. I shall go back to this. If someone had made me listen to this and asked me to guess the composer, I wouldn't have been able to. What a difference it makes, too, to listen to it knowing the story of Mozart on his deathbed, trying to sing the 'Lacrimosa' but weeping instead, and dying with it incomplete.


The light shines bright through this rather dark work, doesn't it? 

For other choral works by Mozart, give the 'Great' Mass in C a spin when you have the time. The Kyrie is amongst my favourite pieces of music. He composed this work with his new wife Constanze - who was a soprano - in mind.

And as for the music of Elgar's mentioned, I listened to Dame Janet's rendition of the _Sea Pictures_, with Barbirolli and Phil. Orch. completing the all-British team, just a few days ago. This was my first go at the work. Although I let it play in background, I found the music to be wonderful. I've been having that CD for a long time (it wasn't the Cockaigne Overture, either. ) but never listened to the works apart from the concerto.


----------



## Elgarian

opus67 said:


> The light shines bright through this rather dark work, doesn't it?


Beautifully put, and very apt.



> For other choral works by Mozart, give the 'Great' Mass in C a spin when you have the time. The Kyrie is amongst my favourite pieces of music. He composed this work with his new wife Constanze - who was a soprano - in mind.


I'll definitely put it on my list. Thanks for the tip.



> And as for the music of Elgar's mentioned, I listened to Dame Janet's rendition of the _Sea Pictures_, with Barbirolli and Phil. Orch. completing the all-British team, just a few days ago. This was my first go at the work. Although I let it play in background, I found the music to be wonderful.


The 'Sea Pictures' are old friends, of course - not a new purchase like the others I mentioned. And I can certainly recommend listening to them with the sea visibly present, waves lapping on shore (something I've done a few times, now). It accentuates the mystical, timeless character of the music. Janet Baker seems an impossible act to follow, really - she's made that work so much her own with that famous recording, that all other renditions that I've heard seem lacking. 'Where Corals Lie' is usually regarded as the highlight - and indeed it is beyond all words to describe - but all the 'pictures' have much to recommend them. You found buried treasure there, I think.


----------



## FlyMe

Wonderful orchestral playing - a little disappointed with the chorus though










Working my way through these with one disc a night - new to me and already loving them.










Just ordered off Amazon, 17CDs under £20 - highly recommended from the Naim forum, looks like a real treat.


----------



## mozart453

Just bought Dinu Lipati: Bach, Mozart, Scarlatti, Schubert collection.
Perahia, Beethoven's Emperor, Concertebouw, Bernard Haitnik
been Playing Vladimir Ashkenazi Steinway celebration edition..
Always you tubing away, looking for oldtimer pianists like Horowitz, and Rubenstein.
Horowitz, Chopin black key etude
Rubenstein anything by Chopin..


----------



## mozart453

Speaking of Dupres.. I stumbled upon Steven Isserlis..and was blown away.. This cellist is out of sight
brilliant...watched his masterclasses (Masterclass foundation)


----------



## opus67

Elgarian said:


> And I can certainly recommend listening to them with the sea visibly present, waves lapping on shore (something I've done a few times, now). It accentuates the mystical, timeless character of the music.


I live pretty close to one. Will have to try that out sometime.


----------



## World Violist

Mahler: Symphony No. 9 in D major
Riccardo Chailly/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam

I very much like this orchestra, and I've never heard a particularly "slow" reading of this piece, so this recording as one of the slowest overall (I may yet eventually get one of Levine's infamous recordings, however...) was a clear choice, although I was kind of debating between this one and MTT's recording with the SFSO, which after all sounded a bit too gentle in the middle movements, so I settled with the more outstanding of the two orchestras, which may yet make all of the difference.


----------



## Badinerie

Bought tha above today. Very pleased with it. I enjoyed Symphony of psalms more that I thought I would. Of Course Im old freinds with " In C" and "in Three Movements" Might have to retire my old Suisse Romande, Dutoit, Decca LP!


----------



## Elgarian

I read the rave review in the new issue of _Gramophone_ ("Editor's Choice"), and having seen Sarah Connolly in person singing Romeo in Bellini's _I Capuleti_ not so long ago, I knew this was something I had to get. It's many years since I last listened to _Dido_, and back then it didn't 'take' as it were. But now, deep in my present Baroque enthusiasms, I thought it might be another matter; and it is.

On first hearing, I'm amazed by my previous indifference. There's some wonderful music here; and Sarah Connolly simply _is_ Dido. The control, the depth of emotion, the sheer convincingness of the voice in this role - all are top rate.

Comes with a nice booklet, with notes by Sarah Connolly herself about how she came to instigate the making of this recording (clearly, the idea was very much her baby), and full libretto. Less than £9 on Amazon. Brilliant.


----------



## World Violist

I'm on a bit of a Mahler/Concertgebouw kick of late... Ordered this:










Mahler: Symphony No. 8
Riccardo Chailly/Koninklijk Concertgebouworkest; No clue who the soloists are, I'll say on the "currently listening to..." thread when I actually get it.


----------



## Rachovsky




----------



## FlyMe

A late Christmas present - very welcome all the same.









Some wonderful music - but a few dodgy recordings in tis 30CD set - not that I have played them all yet.


----------



## World Violist

Sibelius: The Symphonies
Karajan/BPO, Kamu/Helsinki Radio, Kamu/BPO


----------



## Kuhlau

It's a shame Karajan never completed his Sibelius symphonies cycle. 

FK


----------



## World Violist

Kuhlau said:


> It's a shame Karajan never completed his Sibelius symphonies cycle.
> 
> FK


I agree; I think his Third would have been great; but her did do the rest, for which we must be thankful.

Anyway, I have yet another new purchase to tell of, and of which I'm very suspicious as several of you know:










Mahler: Symphony No. 8
Solti/Chicago Symphony

and another CD I am not so suspicious of in the least:










Holst: The Planets
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Sir Adrian Boult/London Symphony & Philharmonic Orchestras


----------



## Kuhlau

I have both of these. The Boult is particularly impressive. 

FK


----------



## ecg_fa

My last two classical purchases are new recordings of Bach Violin Concertos by Julia Fischer & Academy of St. Martin in the Fields (on Decca)and Florestan Trio Vol. 1 of Haydn Piano Trios (on Hyperion). I love both a lot from early listening.

Ed


----------



## World Violist

Kuhlau said:


> I have both of these. The Boult is particularly impressive.
> 
> FK


I listened to the Boult CD earlier today; I was floored (by the Elgar especially, however; the Holst didn't particularly come through as I was in a car at the time, so Venus especially I couldn't hear at all...  ).


----------



## agoukass

This is my most recent purchase and includes all of Poulenc's major orchestral and choral works (concertos, Gloria, Aubade, etc). It's an excellent introduction.


----------



## opus67

I placed an order for Bach's _Musical Offering_, with Harnoncourt leading the members of Concentus Musicus Wien, but I'd probably get it only after a week.


----------



## Kuhlau

World Violist said:


> I listened to the Boult CD earlier today; I was floored (by the Elgar especially, however; the Holst didn't particularly come through as I was in a car at the time, so Venus especially I couldn't hear at all...  ).


My feeling is that the Elgar on that disc is good but not as great as Mehta's reading with the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra. The Holst, however, is outstanding.

FK


----------



## jhar26

Very cheap - but if I'm to believe the reviews also a very good 11-cd set of the Shostakovich symphonies.


----------



## Elgarian

Inspired by the recent gift of my *autographed* 1928 copy of Clara Butt's biography, and finding her 1911 recording of _Land of Hope and Glory_ available for free on the internet, I decided to delve further; and this CD is the result.










How fashions change. It's hard to imagine this style of singing being accepted today; coming to it fresh, it can seem almost like a parody of itself. Yet after listening to only a few tracks, I'm finding it surprisingly easy to slip into early 20th century mode, and just accept that Clara Butt was _the_ singer of singers. Her voice, after all, is extraordinary in its range - some of the deep notes she reaches are remarkable. And behind the veneer of the strange character of the sound, there is some very powerful expression. She's singing Elgar's _Sea Pictures_ ("Where Corals Lie") as I write this. I'm so used to Janet Baker singing them that this is difficult - yet these songs were written by Elgar for Clara Butt to sing. Hard though it seems to accept at first, this is the authentic, definitive version.

What a fascinating experience. The years slip away. The biography lies here on my desk, with Clara's signature, boldly written in brown ink, filling a blank page; her voice rings in my ears, singing 'The Enchantress', now. This is the voice Elgar heard and was inspired by; the voice that millions of people loved, all over the world. Where did the century go?


----------



## World Violist

Sibelius: Symphonies 3&7
Sir Colin Davis/LSO (LSO Live)










Sibelius: Symphonies 5&6
Sir Colin Davis/LSO (LSO Live)

not only that...










Breitkopf&Hartel's mini score to Tapiola.


----------



## JTech82

Here's what I got coming right now:

Berlioz - Requiem - Charles Munch, Boston Symphony (hybrid SACD)
Berlioz - Harold In Italy; Overtures - Charles Munch - Boston Symp. (hybrid SACD)
Mahler - Symphony No. 4, Fritz Reiner, Chicago Sym. (hybrid SACD)
Sibelius, Prokofiev, Glazunov - Violin Concertos, Jascha Heifetz (violin), Walter Hendl (hybrid SACD)
Resighi - Fountains of Rome/Pines of Rome, Chicago Sym., Fritz Reiner (hybrid SACD)
Mussorgsky - Pictures At An Exhibition/A Night On Bald Mountain/Other Russian Showpieces, Chicago Sym., Fritz Reiner
Borodin - Symphony No. 2/In The Steps of Central Asia/Prince Igor, National Philharmonic, Loris Tjeknavorian
Wagner - The "Ring" Without Words, Berlin Philharmonic, Lorin Maazel
Holst - Orchestral Works, Vol. 1, BBC National Orchestra, Richard Hickox
Beethoven - Complete Masterpieces (60-CD set, Sony BMG)
Mahler - Symphony No. 1 & Adagio, New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein
Barber - Violin/Cello/Piano Concertos, St. Louis Symphony, Leonard Slatkin
Barber - Capricorn Concerto, Canzonetta for oboe and strings/etc., Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Marin Alsop
Tchaikovsky - Swan Lake, Philadelphia Orch., Wolfgang Sawallisch
Vaughan Williams - The Complete Symphonies (EMI), London Sym., New Philharmonia, London Philharmonic, Sir Adrian Boult
Elgar - Orchestral Works (EMI box set), New Philharmonia, Halle Orch., London Sym., Sir John Barbirolli
Rossini - Complete Overtures, Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, Neville Marriner
Prokofiev - Romeo And Juliet, Cleveland Orch., Lorin Maazel
Prokofiev - Cinderella/Glazunov - Seasons, Cleveland Orch., Royal Philharmonic, Vladimir Ashkenazy


Man my hands are tired!


----------



## JTech82

Here's what I got coming right now:

Berlioz - Requiem - Charles Munch, Boston Symphony (hybrid SACD)
Berlioz - Harold In Italy; Overtures - Charles Munch - Boston Symp. (hybrid SACD)
Mahler - Symphony No. 4, Fritz Reiner, Chicago Sym. (hybrid SACD)
Sibelius, Prokofiev, Glazunov - Violin Concertos, Jascha Heifetz (violin), Walter Hendl (hybrid SACD)
Resighi - Fountains of Rome/Pines of Rome, Chicago Sym., Fritz Reiner (hybrid SACD)
Mussorgsky - Pictures At An Exhibition/A Night On Bald Mountain/Other Russian Showpieces, Chicago Sym., Fritz Reiner (hybrid SACD)
Borodin - Symphony No. 2/In The Steps of Central Asia/Prince Igor, National Philharmonic, Loris Tjeknavorian
Wagner - The "Ring" Without Words, Berlin Philharmonic, Lorin Maazel
Holst - Orchestral Works, Vol. 1, BBC National Orchestra, Richard Hickox
Beethoven - Complete Masterpieces (60-CD set, Sony BMG)
Mahler - Symphony No. 1 & Adagio, New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein
Barber - Violin/Cello/Piano Concertos, St. Louis Symphony, Leonard Slatkin
Barber - Capricorn Concerto, Canzonetta for oboe and strings/etc., Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Marin Alsop
Tchaikovsky - Swan Lake, Philadelphia Orch., Wolfgang Sawallisch
Vaughan Williams - The Complete Symphonies (EMI), London Sym., New Philharmonia, London Philharmonic, Sir Adrian Boult
Elgar - Orchestral Works (EMI box set), New Philharmonia, Halle Orch., London Sym., Sir John Barbirolli
Rossini - Complete Overtures, Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, Neville Marriner
Prokofiev - Romeo And Juliet, Cleveland Orch., Lorin Maazel
Prokofiev - Cinderella/Glazunov - Seasons, Cleveland Orch., Royal Philharmonic, Vladimir Ashkenazy


Man my hands are tired!


----------



## PartisanRanger

Mozart - Don Giovanni (Highlights album)

I loved the Overture and the Commendatore scene right way. Such powerful music. I can tell that a lot of the rest of it will grow on me.

Mozart - Requiem

Already had a lot of this, but I wanted to get the full version.

Liszt - Les Preludes, Hungarian Rhapsodies 2, 3, 14

Haven't gotten a chance to listen to this one yet.


----------



## JTech82

Liszt: Orchestral Works/Works for Piano and Orchestra (7-disc box set, Kurt Masur)










Bought it tonight for $20. Can't beat that!


----------



## World Violist

To tide me over until the Davis/LSO Live discs come in...










Sibelius: Symphonies 1, 2, 4, and 5
Sir Colin Davis/Boston Symphony Orchestra

I'm listening to the 1st right now. It sounds alright so far; I'll get my thoughts down on the whole cycle soon enough, I think.


----------



## JTech82

World Violist said:


> To tide me over until the Davis/LSO Live discs come in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sibelius: Symphonies 1, 2, 4, and 5
> Sir Colin Davis/Boston Symphony Orchestra
> 
> I'm listening to the 1st right now. It sounds alright so far; I'll get my thoughts down on the whole cycle soon enough, I think.


That 70s cycle with Sir Colin Davis with the BSO is quite good. I think my favorite cycle now is the Neeme Jarvi. I have that 7-disc set Jarvi did on DG with the Gothenburg Symphony. Beautiful renditions of the symphonies and tone poems.


----------



## JTech82

Mahler: The Complete Symphonies, Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic


----------



## World Violist

JTech82 said:


> Mahler: The Complete Symphonies, Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic


Nice--that was my introduction to Mahler about a year ago.


----------



## JTech82

World Violist said:


> Nice--that was my introduction to Mahler about a year ago.


Thanks, yeah I got this for a good deal, so I had to take advantage of it. This, however, isn't my introduction to Mahler. Actually, Kubelik was and I heard his version of Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection" and I enjoyed it, though Kubelik isn't my favorite Mahler conductor. Kubelik is better with Dvorak, Smetana, etc. or at least in my opinion.

I'm huge Bernstein fan and I've heard nothing but great things about his Mahler interpretations, so it was a good opportunity and I look forward to hearing them.


----------



## Rachovsky

Won a Grammy award this year.


----------



## JTech82

Not pictured: Ives - Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3, Concertgebouw Orch. Amsterdam, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## JTech82

Martinu: Symphonies, Royal Scottish National Orch., Bryden Thomson


----------



## World Violist

JTech82 said:


> Martinu: Symphonies, Royal Scottish National Orch., Bryden Thomson


I'm beginning to be more interested in the somewhat lesser-known symphonic works... let me know how Martinu's symphonies are!


----------



## JTech82

World Violist said:


> I'm beginning to be more interested in the somewhat lesser-known symphonic works... let me know how Martinu's symphonies are!


You go it man. As you know I love Sibelius, Ravel, Debussy, Shostokovich, Mahler, etc probably as much or even more than anyone on this forum, but I also am very interested in lesser known composers works like just to throw some names out there: Langgaard, Rangstrom, Bax, Walton, Atterberg, Delius, Martinu, etc. I find these composers to be equally rewarding.


----------



## World Violist

JTech82 said:


> You go it man. As you know I love Sibelius, Ravel, Debussy, Shostokovich, Mahler, etc probably as much or even more than anyone on this forum, but I also am very interested in lesser known composers works like just to throw some names out there: Langgaard, Rangstrom, Bax, Walton, Atterberg, Delius, Martinu, etc. I find these composers to be equally rewarding.


I also love the composers you just mentioned. I am just beginning to break into the composers that aren't so well-known but definitely should be (Rubbra was my first step in this direction; I'm looking very keenly at purchasing BIS's box of Vagn Holmboe's 13 symphonies.


----------



## JTech82

World Violist said:


> I also love the composers you just mentioned. I am just beginning to break into the composers that aren't so well-known but definitely should be (Rubbra was my first step in this direction; I'm looking very keenly at purchasing BIS's box of Vagn Holmboe's 13 symphonies.


Yeah, you know there are just so many obscure composers who deserve wider recognition. One of my favorites is Bax. His work is deeply moving to me. He did 7 symphonies and a ton of tone poems and other orchestral work. Just go to Wikipedia and look him up. There's a whole wealth of information on him there.

Bryden Thomson and Vernon Handley are the best interpreters of his work. There have only been three cycles of his symphonies recorded though. One by Thomson, Handley, and David Lloyd-Jones.

There have also been about 9 or 10 volumes of his orchestral work released on Chandos. Bax was an amazing composer. Every bit as good, if not better, than his English contemporary Vaughan Williams. Bax was also friends with Sibelius, so his music no doubt influenced his own, he also showed an unusual affinity with Celtic folk music and also showed a love for the Russian side of classical music, but without a doubt, Bax is a unique composer....a very neglected one at that.


----------



## World Violist

JTech82 said:


> Yeah, you know there are just so many obscure composers who deserve wider recognition. One of my favorites is Bax. His work is deeply moving to me. He did 7 symphonies and a ton of tone poems and other orchestral work. Just go to Wikipedia and look him up. There's a whole wealth of information on him there.
> 
> Bryden Thomson and Vernon Handley are the best interpreters of his work. There have only been three cycles of his symphonies recorded though. One by Thomson, Handley, and David Lloyd-Jones.
> 
> There have also been about 9 or 10 volumes of his orchestral work released on Chandos. Bax was an amazing composer. Every bit as good, if not better, than his English contemporary Vaughan Williams. Bax was also friends with Sibelius, so his music no doubt influenced his own, he also showed an unusual affinity with Celtic folk music and also showed a love for the Russian side of classical music, but without a doubt, Bax is a unique composer....a very neglected one at that.


I have indeed read about Bax, and bookmarked Handley's cycle of the symphonies some time ago, so it's only a matter of actually getting the set. Bax also wrote a viola sonata for Lionel Tertis that I am very fond of indeed (and of course I would bring that up).


----------



## World Violist

Since I found that I have misplaced my dear Reiner/CSO recording, I have decided to buy the individual MP3 files for this, another great recording of this piece:










Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Klemperer/(New) Philharmonia Orchestra; Fritz Wunderlich, tenor; Christa Ludwig, mezzo

I only bought the first three songs, and am now listening to the first one. It is insanely intense, far more so than the Reiner recording, though I still miss it. The tenor on this release simply MUST be heard to be believed!


----------



## JTech82

World Violist said:


> I have indeed read about Bax, and bookmarked Handley's cycle of the symphonies some time ago, so it's only a matter of actually getting the set. Bax also wrote a viola sonata for Lionel Tertis that I am very fond of indeed (and of course I would bring that up).


In terms of symphony cycles, I prefer Bryden Thomson's with the London Philharmonic. That's the definitive set that everything measured against, but of course, Handley did a great job with the cycles as well, but I feel that Thomson knew Bax's music better and had a better grip of it's subtleties and sonorities, but of course, Thomson's cycle is out-of-print, so it might hard to obtain a copy.

In addition to owning the symphonies, I own all of the orchestral works that have been released on Chandos. It either has Thomson or Handley conducted with three orchestras: Royal Philharmonic, London Philharmonic, or Ulster Orchestra. I just recent bought these, so I'm going to have to put them up here on this thread.


----------



## JTech82




----------



## JTech82




----------



## World Violist

This is one of the more exciting and daunting moments of my life as a musician so far... I'm bracing myself.

Not for this:










Nielsen: Symphonies 4-6
Blomstedt/SFSO

but this...










CTP's beloved Wagner Decca "cube"

33 discs... where to start???


----------



## JTech82

World Violist said:


>


Ah man you're going to love the Nielsen's. I have both sets by Blomstedt and the San Francisco Symphony. Those are some of my favorite symphonies.

I'm not much for Wagner, so no comment on that box set.


----------



## World Violist

JTech82 said:


> Ah man you're going to love the Nielsen's. I have both sets by Blomstedt and the San Francisco Symphony. Those are some of my favorite symphonies.
> 
> I'm not much for Wagner, so no comment on that box set.


I listened to the 3rd the other day, from Adrian Leaper's Naxos set, and was quite impressed, so at my dad's recommendation bought this mostly for the Inextinguishable. It's really quite amazing!


----------



## JTech82

World Violist said:


> I listened to the 3rd the other day, from Adrian Leaper's Naxos set, and was quite impressed, so at my dad's recommendation bought this mostly for the Inextinguishable. It's really quite amazing!


Blomstedt is probably one of the best Nielsen interpreters in my opinion. "The Four Temperaments" is a very rewarding symphony that not many people talk about. I like it just as good as I do "The Inextinguishable," but than again, it comes down to personal taste I suppose.


----------



## Elgarian

World Violist said:


> This is one of the more exciting and daunting moments of my life as a musician so far... I'm bracing myself.
> 
> Not for this: (Nielsen: Symphonies 4-6 Blomstedt/SFSO)
> 
> but this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CTP's beloved Wagner Decca "cube"
> 
> 33 discs... where to start???


That sounds like an epic voyage you're embarking on! I think my days of listening to huge swathes of Wagner are gone, now - but I had a period of years where _Tristan_ and _The Ring_ became the most important things in my life, and Bayreuth was a place of mythical status comparable only with Valhalla itself. My goodness, if I'd had access to that 33 CD box set of yours, back then ....

I hope you have a fabulous time exploring it.


----------



## Rondo

I have added to my library of film scores some "classics":

Prokofiev's _Alexander Nevsky_









and

Shostakovich's _Odna, Hamlet,_ among others:


----------



## JTech82




----------



## World Violist

JTech82 said:


>


I am not very familiar at all with the music of Delius, although I've been meaning to find some of his works. I believe there's a 2-disc Barbirolli box somewhere in which are several of Delius' orchestral works.


----------



## JTech82

World Violist said:


> I am not very familiar at all with the music of Delius, although I've been meaning to find some of his works. I believe there's a 2-disc Barbirolli box somewhere in which are several of Delius' orchestral works.


If you enjoy Debussy, Ravel, Vaughan Williams, and Respighi, then you must checkout out Delius' music. It is in a word: lush. Ravishingly beautiful music. Delius was the English equivalent to Debussy and Ravel. His music is just as thought provoking in my opinion.

Barbirolli is a good Delius conductor, though he doesn't capture the essence and atmosphere of Delius's music quite the way Mackerras did. This set is beautifully played and conducted.

An absolute must in my opinion. Here's a tracklisting on what's on this release:

Brigg Fair (An English Rhapsody), for orchestra, RT vi/16 
Composed by Frederick Delius 
Performed by Welsh National Opera Orchestra 
Conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras

In a Summer Garden, rhapsody for orchestra, RT vi/17 
Composed by Frederick Delius 
Performed by Welsh National Opera Orchestra 
Conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras

The Walk To the Paradise Garden, for orchestra (Interlude from "A Village Romeo & Juliet") 
Composed by Frederick Delius 
Performed by Welsh National Opera Orchestra 
Conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras

North Country Sketches, for orchestra, RT vi/20 
Composed by Frederick Delius 
Performed by Welsh National Opera Orchestra 
Conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras

Florida, suite for orchestra, RT vi/1 
Composed by Frederick Delius 
Performed by Welsh National Opera Orchestra 
Conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras

Aquarelles (2), for strings (arr. by Fenby from 2 songs "to be sung on a summer night") 
Composed by Frederick Delius 
Performed by Welsh National Opera Orchestra 
Conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras

On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring, tone poem for orchestra (Pieces for small orchestra, No. 1), RT vi/19/1 
Composed by Frederick Delius 
Performed by Welsh National Opera Orchestra 
Conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras

Summer Night on the River, tone poem for orchestra (Pieces for small orchestra, No. 2), RT vi/19/2 
Composed by Frederick Delius 
Performed by Welsh National Opera Orchestra 
Conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras

A Dance Rhapsody (No. 2), for orchestra, RT vi/22 
Composed by Frederick Delius 
Performed by Welsh National Opera Orchestra 
Conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras

A Dance Rhapsody (No. 1), for orchestra, RT vi/18 
Composed by Frederick Delius 
Performed by Welsh National Opera Orchestra 
Conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras

This is a much better selection than the EMI Barbirolli release. Also the textural part of Delius' music is better portrayed by Mackerras. There's certainly more to dig into.


----------



## World Violist

JTech82 said:


> If you enjoy Debussy, Ravel, Vaughan Williams, and Respighi, then you must checkout out Delius' music. It is in a word: lush. Ravishingly beautiful music. Delius was the English equivalent to Debussy and Ravel. His music is just as thought provoking in my opinion.
> 
> Barbirolli is a good Delius conductor, though he doesn't capture the essence and atmosphere of Delius's music quite the way Mackerras did. This set is beautifully played and conducted.
> 
> An absolute must in my opinion. Here's a tracklisting on what's on this release:
> 
> Brigg Fair (An English Rhapsody), for orchestra, RT vi/16
> Composed by Frederick Delius
> Performed by Welsh National Opera Orchestra
> Conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras
> 
> In a Summer Garden, rhapsody for orchestra, RT vi/17
> Composed by Frederick Delius
> Performed by Welsh National Opera Orchestra
> Conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras
> 
> The Walk To the Paradise Garden, for orchestra (Interlude from "A Village Romeo & Juliet")
> Composed by Frederick Delius
> Performed by Welsh National Opera Orchestra
> Conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras
> 
> North Country Sketches, for orchestra, RT vi/20
> Composed by Frederick Delius
> Performed by Welsh National Opera Orchestra
> Conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras
> 
> Florida, suite for orchestra, RT vi/1
> Composed by Frederick Delius
> Performed by Welsh National Opera Orchestra
> Conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras
> 
> Aquarelles (2), for strings (arr. by Fenby from 2 songs "to be sung on a summer night")
> Composed by Frederick Delius
> Performed by Welsh National Opera Orchestra
> Conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras
> 
> On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring, tone poem for orchestra (Pieces for small orchestra, No. 1), RT vi/19/1
> Composed by Frederick Delius
> Performed by Welsh National Opera Orchestra
> Conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras
> 
> Summer Night on the River, tone poem for orchestra (Pieces for small orchestra, No. 2), RT vi/19/2
> Composed by Frederick Delius
> Performed by Welsh National Opera Orchestra
> Conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras
> 
> A Dance Rhapsody (No. 2), for orchestra, RT vi/22
> Composed by Frederick Delius
> Performed by Welsh National Opera Orchestra
> Conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras
> 
> A Dance Rhapsody (No. 1), for orchestra, RT vi/18
> Composed by Frederick Delius
> Performed by Welsh National Opera Orchestra
> Conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras
> 
> This is a much better selection than the EMI Barbirolli release. Also the textural part of Delius' music is better portrayed by Mackerras. There's certainly more to dig into.


Thanks much for this info! Now my interest is certainly piqued.


----------



## JTech82

World Violist said:


> Thanks much for this info! Now my interest is certainly piqued.


You're welcome. Enjoy the sonic world of Frederick Delius.


----------



## Badinerie

Delius fan here! 
But today I bought some LVB.









Pretty darn good to!


----------



## 1810to1848

Szymanowski - I heard Rafal Blechatz play (i think) variations by him - I'd recommend Blechatz playing anything Polish!! Dave


----------



## Rondo

I am certainly looking forward to hearing this one!


----------



## World Violist

Got myself some Sibelius at the recommendation of another forum member here, *Tapkaara*.










Sibelius: Kullervo
Paavo Järvi/Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra

I rather look forward to hearing this one!


----------



## JTech82




----------



## World Violist

This may look a bit sketchy at first, but you Mahlerites out there simply must check out the people involved in this box!










Mahler: Symphony No. 1
Dmitri Mitropoulos/Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra (now Minnesota Orchestra)

Mahler: Symphony No. 4 (the real gem of the whole box)
Willem Mengelberg/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

Mahler: Symphony No. 5
Bruno Walter/New York Philharmonic

and of course, the famous...

Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Bruno Walter/Vienna Philharmonic

The sound, it must be said, is kinda bad (the recording dates are, respectively, 1940, 1939, 1947, and 1938, the 9th being "live"), but still, the music is very great. I've never been so thrilled by the finale of the 1st... it's over in about 17:38!!!


----------



## Rondo

World Violist said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 9
> Bruno Walter/Vienna Philharmonic


I had been meaning to get my hands on this particular recording, but had recently forgotten about it. It is indeed a good one!


----------



## World Violist

Rondo said:


> I had been meaning to get my hands on this particular recording, but had recently forgotten about it. It is indeed a good one!


I got to listening to some of it last night. Hopelessly rushed, but hey, it's insane in its intensity.


----------



## Charlot

I have bought today:

-Allan Pettersson's 2nd Symphony/Symphonic Movement
View attachment 373

-Allan Pettersson's Concertos For String Orchestra
View attachment 374

-Allan Pettersson's 3rd and 4th Symphony
View attachment 375


----------



## ecg_fa

My latest purchases which I'm enjoying very much.

Christianne Stotijn-- romances: Tschaikovsky Songs, w. Julius Drake (piano)

http://www.classicalsource.com/images/upload/6721_1.jpg

and John Eliot Gardiner (cond.) Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique & Monteverdi Choir
Brahms Symphonies 1 & 2 (two records). They include some additional works by
Brahms, Schubert and Mendelssohn-- good interviews in notes between JEG and composer
Hugh Wood too.

http://www.musicalcriticism.com/recordings/cd-gardiner-brahms.jpg

http://www.musicalcriticism.com/competitions/gardiner-brahms-2.jpg

Ed


----------



## World Violist

So I'm getting still more STUFF for my birthday...










Wagner's Rheingold in Full Score










Wagner's Rheingold (!)
Krauss' legendary recording. Bayreuth orchestra.


----------



## JTech82




----------



## JTech82

I made some DVD purchases:


----------



## JTech82

A few more for today:


----------



## JTech82

A few more...


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

JTech82 said:


> I made some DVD purchases:


That church, my friend, is fantastic.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

JTech82 said:


>


I've been considering that set for a while., but I already have full sets by Hough, Tacchino, Ciccolini and Darree. Is it any good?


----------



## JTech82

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> I've been considering that set for a while., but I already have full sets by Hough, Tacchino, Ciccolini and Darree. Is it any good?


I haven't received it yet, but all the reviews I've read on it were 5-stars. It's definitely worth the purchase.

When I was deciding on which Saint-Saens piano concertos to buy, this one really stood out to be, because 1. I like Jean-Phillipe Collard, 2. I like Andre Previn's conducting, and 3. I like the Royal Philharmonic, then I looked at all the great reviews that sited this set to be one of the best, so that's how I made my decision.


----------



## Rachovsky




----------



## jhar26




----------



## Elgarian

jhar26 said:


>


I'd very much like to know your opinion of this, when you've had time to take it in.


----------



## JTech82

Chandos: Milestones (limited edition box set marking Chandos' 30th anniversary)


----------



## JTech82




----------



## Elgarian

I succumbed to the marketing hype, and this arrived today:










Amazon are selling this for £12 post free, which seems like a remarkable bargain for a new 2CD studio recording of an opera. It comes in a lush, pinkish, distinctly feminine but strong cardboard box that folds open; there's a CD housed in the box, and the other is in the lid. Most of the space in the box is occupied by the 150-page booklet.

I only listened to half an hour's worth so far, but it was enough to realise that (as I expected) Gheorghiu is magnificent as Butterfly, and it was a wrench to have to switch the music off prematurely.

If you want to wallow in the hype as I did, you can do so at www.emibutterfly.com/, where you can watch a 15 minute video about the making of the recording, and download an 80 minute podcast featuring interviews, commentary etc. You can't quibble about the free extras....


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


> I succumbed to the marketing hype, and this arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon are selling this for £12 post free, which seems like a remarkable bargain for a new 2CD studio recording of an opera. It comes in a lush, pinkish, distinctly feminine but strong cardboard box that folds open; there's a CD housed in the box, and the other is in the lid. Most of the space in the box is occupied by the 150-page booklet.
> 
> I only listened to half an hour's worth so far, but it was enough to realise that (as I expected) Gheorghiu is magnificent as Butterfly, and it was a wrench to have to switch the music off prematurely.
> 
> If you want to wallow in the hype as I did, you can do so at www.emibutterfly.com/, where you can watch a 15 minute video about the making of the recording, and download an 80 minute podcast featuring interviews, commentary etc. You can't quibble about the free extras....


If it wasn't for the fact that I already own three Butterfly recordings (Tebaldi, Callas and Freni - and BTW, some regard Scotto as the best Butterfly on record) I would probably buy this. In fact, knowing myself I might not be able to resist buying it at some point.


----------



## Elgarian

jhar26 said:


> If it wasn't for the fact that I already own three Butterfly recordings (Tebaldi, Callas and Freni - and BTW, some regard Scotto as the best Butterfly on record) I would probably buy this. In fact, knowing myself I might not be able to resist buying it at some point.


OK, well here's an admission. I used to have Pavarotti/Freni on vinyl years ago, and there was a period when it was hardly ever off the turntable; but when I finally ditched all my vinyl it was one of the things that - somehow or other - never got replaced on CD. I suppose I'd overplayed it. So ... the only Butterfly I have is the Naxos highlights disc. (I see you shaking your head.)

Anyway - the point is, I don't have your delicious problem of a surfeit of Butterflies, so this Gheorghiu version seemed like a good way to get a fresh take on it.


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


> OK, well here's an admission. I used to have Pavarotti/Freni on vinyl years ago, and there was a period when it was hardly ever off the turntable; but when I finally ditched all my vinyl it was one of the things that - somehow or other - never got replaced on CD. I suppose I'd overplayed it. So ... the only Butterfly I have is the Naxos highlights disc. (I see you shaking your head.)


Here's an admission of my own...I don't have the Pavarotti/Freni set either. I have the Carreras/Freni set with Sinopoli conducting.


----------



## Elgarian

jhar26 said:


> I don't have the Pavarotti/Freni set either. I have the Carreras/Freni set


But you are, at least, faithful to Mirella, whereas I, fickle ne'er do well that I am, have betrayed my inconstancy!


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


> But you are, at least, faithful to Mirella, whereas I, fickle ne'er do well that I am, have betrayed my inconstancy!


Well, for all we know a few months from now there may be one of those giant box sets at a giveaway price with the complete recordings of Mirella at which time you will make your move.


----------



## Elgarian

jhar26 said:


> Well, for all we know a few months from now there may be one of those giant box sets at a giveaway price with the complete recordings of Mirella at which time you will make your move.


That's right. I'm playing hard to get.


----------



## JTech82

I just had to have Andre Previn's readings of Vaughan Williams' symphonies. It's hard to outdo Boult's on EMI, but I'm sure these performances will give him a run for his money.


----------



## JTech82




----------



## World Violist

JTech82 said:


>


Ah, you are going to love this!


----------



## JTech82

World Violist said:


> Ah, you are going to love this!


Yes, I've heard you talk about it and so several other people mentioned how good it is. I'm sure I will. The Jarvi family never disappoints.


----------



## jhar26




----------



## JTech82




----------



## JTech82




----------



## Rachovsky

...

I'm sorry. I didn't understand you would perceive it as such a personal question.
Was mainly being facetious anyways.


----------



## JTech82

Rachovsky said:


> Ok, I'm sorry, but how in the world are you able to afford all of this... lol. I can barely afford an album a month, much less 10 every day.


1. It's none of your business how I'm able to buy these albums.

2. I think it's rude of you to even comment on something you know nothing about, you don't know me, and I surely don't know you, and if you're that concerned, then you could've private messaged me, instead of calling me out like we're in some kind of Western movie.

3. See 1 & 2

Special edit:

What's it to you if I buy 20 albums a week? A little tact will go a long way.


----------



## JTech82




----------



## Elgarian

I was looking at JTech's last post, and thought, 'How does he get pictures to appear side by side, like that?' Somehow, without thinking much about it, I'd assumed that the system was designed so that pictures would appear one on top of another, which is how people always seem to do it, here. So I got myself a picture, pasted it in - and realised immediately that there is no special trick to it at all. Thus:































Just one of those small things that distract us as we stride boldly along life's highway....


----------



## JTech82

Elgarian said:


> I was looking at JTech's last post, and thought, 'How does he get pictures to appear side by side, like that?' Somehow, without thinking much about it, I'd assumed that the system was designed so that pictures would appear one on top of another, which is how people always seem to do it, here. So I got myself a picture, pasted it in - and realised immediately that there is no special trick to it at all. Thus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one of those small things that distract us as we stride boldly along life's highway....


Being on other forums besides this one for years is how I learned how to do this. I figured if the picture is small enough, like those you have above, then they would be able to fit side by side.

It's yet another discovery of mine that I didn't realize I could until a year or so ago.


----------



## JTech82

I had a few Aaron Copland, but I figured I'd go ahead and get the Copland Collections on Sony with Copland, Bernstein, and Kolbe all sharing conducting duties:


----------



## JTech82

I'm proud of this one. 22 discs of musical heaven.


----------



## Sid James

*Bax* - Symphony No. 6; Into the Twilight; Summer Music (RNSO/Lloyd-Jones) Naxos

*Walton* - As You Like It/Hamlet (arr. Christopher Palmer) (Michael Sheen/RTE Concert Orch/Penny) Naxos

*Bartok* - Concerto for Orchestra; Dance Suite; Two Portraits; Romanian Folk Dances; Music for Strings, Percussion and Orchestra; Piano Concerto No. 3 (Suisse Romande/Ansermet) Decca (2 CDs)


----------



## JTech82




----------



## bassClef

JTech82 said:


> I'm proud of this one. 22 discs of musical heaven.


I just got this too - 22 CDs for £18 - excellent value and excellent music! Though there are better versions of his works out there, this is a must for Stravinsky fans.


----------



## JTech82

jezbo said:


> I just got this too - 22 CDs for £18 - excellent value and excellent music! Though there are better versions of his works out there, this is a must for Stravinsky fans.


Yes, you find a much better deal than this. Over here in the States, this box set is out-of-print. I got an EXCELLENT deal on it.

I'm not too worried if there are better versions of his works available. I consider this box set "composer approved."

I own several other versions of his major works anyway, "Rite of Spring," "Petrushka," etc. I'm just happy to have found a great deal on this box. I've wanted it for quite a long time.


----------



## jhar26

I have the Stravinsky box set too. The only bad thing I can say about is that the words of the vocal items aren't included - it always annoys me when that happens. Still, for that kinda money one can't complain.


----------



## bassClef

I find the rehearsals included quite fascinating. It seems to me that Igor had quite a sense of humour.


----------



## xJuanx




----------



## JTech82

All I own by Berlioz is "Symphonie Fantastique" with Riccardo Muti and the Philadelphia Orch. and "Requiem" and "Harold In Italy/Overtures" with Charles Munch and the BSO.

I bought this box today with Sir Colin Davis. It's going to be awesome.


----------



## Rachovsky

It's too bad that you think that. I've seen his recently released recording of Mahler's 9th praised countless times across the internet. One critic said it may have just been the best sounding interpretation of any work he'd ever heard. His 2nd is just as good and stands out to me as one of the most interesting interpretations of the piece I've ever heard. I've also watched his recording of the 8th at the BBC Proms with a youth orchestra and I found it equally pleasing. I understand your belief perseverance is hard to change, but he certainly shouldn't be called a "hack of a conductor." Was that "tact" enough for you?


----------



## JTech82

Been wanting this one for a while, so I bought it tonight:


----------



## JTech82




----------



## tim.jewsberry

I have just bought Catrin Finch's Goldberg Variations and Elina Garanca's Bel Canto from Passionato with 10% discount. Passionato always seem to have great offers on the site such as this 10% discount on thousands of Universal titles (inc dg and decca) and all Chandos British Music albums for £3.99. 

They are classicfm's classical music download site of the month and gave them 4/5 stars. I have to agree that they are very good and I will continue to use them to buy my classical music downloads.


----------



## JTech82

tim.jewsberry said:


> I have just bought Catrin Finch's Goldberg Variations and Elina Garanca's Bel Canto from Passionato with 10% discount. Passionato always seem to have great offers on the site such as this 10% discount on thousands of Universal titles (inc dg and decca) and all Chandos British Music albums for £3.99.
> 
> They are classicfm's classical music download site of the month and gave them 4/5 stars. I have to agree that they are very good and I will continue to use them to buy my classical music downloads.


Why do you download music? What's the purpose of that? Don't you collect?

The only way and I mean ONLY way I would download something is if the CD is out-of-print and not available on another CD somewhere. That's it. Other than that, downloading is pointless.

You have nothing to show for your purchases when you download something.


----------



## bassClef

I collect both CDs and downloaded music. Generally I download first (music I don't really know yet), then if some piece really strikes a chord with me I seek out the best recording of it and purchase the CD to add to my collection. With good quality lossless .flac or .ape files and a high quality amp & speakers (or headphones) you can get CD quality sound too if you push it through a wireless device like a SqueezeBox. In fact I think some of my files sound better.


----------



## JTech82

jezbo said:


> I collect both CDs and downloaded music. Generally I download first (music I don't really know yet), then if some piece really strikes a chord with me I seek out the best recording of it and purchase the CD to add to my collection. With good quality lossless .flac or .ape files and a high quality amp & speakers (or headphones) you can get CD quality sound too if you push it through a wireless device like a SqueezeBox. In fact I think some of my files sound better.


I'm very selective in what I buy and I only buy composers that I like, so far I've not been wrong about any of my choices, because I do a lot of research and audio sampling before I purchase anything.

Getting back to downloading, you still have NOTHING to show for your purchase. When you buy a CD you might as well say you're buying yourself a master copy with artwork and information that's tangible. You don't have that with a download. You can download .pdf booklets all day long on Chandos Records site, but that doesn't mean you have an authentic copy.

You can also download something with CD quality all day long, but it still doesn't mean you own it. In a collector's viewpoint, downloading is what is wrong with the recording industry. It's just not worth it in my opinion. If you have to pay for your downloads, then you're only contributing to a record company's greed and they have you fooled.

You should also take into consideration the money factor. Probably 9 times out of 10 it will cost you more to download an album, then just buying it from a seller on Amazon, which in my opinion is the smartest thing to do. The argument made to me with this is that you can go to some sites and download free albums all day long like on SprialFrog for example. This is all nice and good, but you still have nothing to show for it.

This is a subject matter that I find fascinating, which is why I've been working on writing an article about it for my local newspaper.


----------



## bassClef

To be honest I don't often pay for anything that I download - shhh don't tell anyone. My argument is that I'm sampling before I buy! And I do if it's good enough. I agree with you about "owning" something tangible - but I organise my downloaded music carefully and have a great way of browsing and playing them, using some software I wrote myself, which embeds artwork, reviews and artist/album information into the page, and allows me to rate the tracks. In that sense I do feel as if I own it - I can see it and hear it all I'm missing is something to hold. But yes, all my top rated stuff I feel deserves that physical entity too - something that my children might pick up some day years from now and try out (I'm sure all my disks will be crashed by then!)


----------



## JTech82

jezbo said:


> To be honest I don't often pay for anything that I download - shhh don't tell anyone. My argument is that I'm sampling before I buy! And I do if it's good enough. I agree with you about "owning" something tangible - but I organise my downloaded music carefully and have a great way of browsing and playing them, using some software I wrote myself, which embeds artwork, reviews and artist/album information into the page, and allows me to rate the tracks. In that sense I do feel as if I own it - I can see it and hear it all I'm missing is something to hold. But yes, all my top rated stuff I feel deserves that physical entity too - something that my children might pick up some day years from now and try out (I'm sure all my disks will be crashed by then!)


I see what you're saying. I'm glad you don't look at downloaded music as something serious, because it really isn't. You getting it for free is only the icing on the cake. It's good to have some kind of system for organizing or cataloging music. I'm probably the most unorganized person on this forum, but I know exactly where everything should be and if it's missing from the spot I put it in, then I get very angry.

I wish there was a more easier way to catalog music through software. Most of the programs I've seen are not user friendly. I'm certainly not computer illiterate, but it would be nice to find a software program that's more icon based like Windows XP or Vista.

Right now all I have is a book of index cards that has all of my classical recordings written down. I'm actually thinking of entering them in the computer right now, but at the rate I go I'll probably get this done in let's see....hmmm....10 years!


----------



## FlyMe

Despite the familiarity of the content of this disc it is really quite stunning!


----------



## FlyMe

70 CD's, under 30 euros from Amazon.fr - surely the bargin of the year!


----------



## JTech82




----------



## JTech82




----------



## opus67

Red-and-white 50% off stickers staring at me, although the Bach was not part of the discount.

*J S Bach*
Cantatas (for solo soprano)
Nancy Argenta/Ensemble Sonnerie/Monica Hugget

*Italian Violin Sonatas* (Baroque ones)
Fabio Biondi/Europa Galante

*W A Mozart*
Concerto for two pianos in E-flat major, K. 365 
Piano Concerto No. 27 in B major, K. 595*

*Schubert*
Fantasy in F minor, D. 940 (Yeah!)

Emil Gilels*
Elena Gilels
Vienna Phil. Orch.
Karl Bohm


----------



## JTech82




----------



## bassClef

I just ordered these:






































I already have many recordings of The Rite of Spring and am very satisfied with 2 of them - but I couldn't resist the reviews for this one.


----------



## JTech82

jezbo said:


> I just ordered these:


That Bartok might be very interesting. Does that set have "The Wooden Prince"? It looks like it doesn't. You may want to acquire Boulez's reading of the piece, which is the best interpretation out there, that is, if you don't already own it.

EDIT: Okay, that set definitely doesn't have "The Wooden Prince" on it. If you haven't heard this piece, then I'm afraid you haven't heard Bartok yet. Here is a link to the Boulez version I was referring to above:

http://www.amazon.com/Béla-Bartók-T...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1237148931&sr=1-2


----------



## JTech82

jezbo said:


> I already have many recordings of The Rite of Spring and am very satisfied with 2 of them - but I couldn't resist the reviews for this one.


I haven't heard this version. Is it better than the Bernstein version or when Stravinsky conducted for the Columbia Symphony?


----------



## bassClef

JTech82 said:


> I haven't heard this version. Is it better than the Bernstein version or when Stravinsky conducted for the Columbia Symphony?


I'll let you know - I've only just ordered it so won't hear it for a while (I have it delivered to the UK but live in Czech Republic and only go back to the UK once a month). I have the celebrated Bernstein version from 1958 - it's good but it's not at the top of my list - my favourites to date are are (1) Seija Ozawa with the Chicago Symphony orchestra (2) Valerie Gergiev with the Kirev Orchestra - though I don't like the final chord on that one!


----------



## bassClef

JTech82 said:


> That Bartok might be very interesting. Does that set have "The Wooden Prince"? It looks like it doesn't. You may want to acquire Boulez's reading of the piece, which is the best interpretation out there, that is, if you don't already own it.
> 
> EDIT: Okay, that set definitely doesn't have "The Wooden Prince" on it. If you haven't heard this piece, then I'm afraid you haven't heard Bartok yet. Here is a link to the Boulez version I was referring to above:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Béla-Bartók-T...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1237148931&sr=1-2


No I don't know that piece - I'll seek it out. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## JTech82

jezbo said:


> I'll let you know - I've only just ordered it so won't hear it for a while (I have it delivered to the UK but live in Czech Republic and only go back to the UK once a month). I have the celebrated Bernstein version from 1958 - it's good but it's not at the top of my list - my favourites to date are are (1) Seija Ozawa with the Chicago Symphony orchestra (2) Valerie Gergiev with the Kirev Orchestra - though I don't like the final chord on that one!


I love Bernstein's take on "Rite of Spring," but I like Stravinsky conducting the Columbia and CBC Symphony Orchestras a lot better. These readings are officially conductor approved. 

I haven't heard Ozawa and I don't need to hear Gergiev's, because I despise him.


----------



## JTech82

I think I finally found a set that rivals Martinon, but not by much!  Forget the Boulez, Munch, and the dreadful Detoit. They have NOTHING on these sets.


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Elgarian

Isn't that Chandos Ravel image too small?

Arrived in the post this morning:


----------



## opus67

JTech82, kindly resize your image and attach it to your post, or find one that's smaller. If it's too late to edit your post, I guess a moderator can help.


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


> Isn't that Chandos Ravel image too small?


It's a box set, Alan.


----------



## Elgarian

jhar26 said:


> It's a box set, Alan.


Quite some box. Must be big enough to climb inside and cuddle up with the CDs. I guess once inside you can say, both metaphorically and literally, 'I'm into Ravel'.


----------



## JTech82




----------



## JTech82




----------



## PartisanRanger

I'm enjoying both so far.


----------



## JTech82




----------



## JTech82




----------



## JTech82

opus67 said:


> JTech82, kindly resize your image and attach it to your post, or find one that's smaller. If it's too late to edit your post, I guess a moderator can help.


A little late for that isn't it?


----------



## JTech82

PartisanRanger said:


>


That's a great reading of Vaughan Williams' Symphony No. 2 by Hickox and the LSO. I enjoyed that one a lot.


----------



## Adie

*Di Xiao Presents*










This is a really interesting album by a promising young artist.


----------



## JTech82

Adie said:


> This is a really interesting album by a promising young artist.


If you say so. Not from the material I've heard.


----------



## JTech82




----------



## ladyrebecca

Thought I'd give it a spin for about 7 bucks.


----------



## JTech82

ladyrebecca said:


> Thought I'd give it a spin for about 7 bucks.


Welcome aboard, ladyrebecca. I hope you enjoy your stay here. Be sure to pick up some complimentary cookies and coffee. 

Anyway, I had forgotten about Riccardo Muti. I didn't know he did Stravinsky's "Rite of Spring." I'm not sure if it'll be good or not as I don't generally think of Muti as a "Stravinsky conductor," but let me know how it is okay?


----------



## ladyrebecca

JTech82 said:


> Welcome aboard, ladyrebecca. I hope you enjoy your stay here. Be sure to pick up some complimentary cookies and coffee.
> 
> Anyway, I had forgotten about Riccardo Muti. I didn't know he did Stravinsky's "Rite of Spring." I'm not sure if it'll be good or not as I don't generally think of Muti as a "Stravinsky conductor," but let me know how it is okay?


Hey, thanks. I listened to the Mussorgsky - interesting. I'll have to give it some more dedicated time. I admit though that I do not know either piece terribly well. This is also my first experience with Muti, as far as I know. One thing I'm not clear about is exactly what to listen for when evaluating a conductor. I suspect there are stylistic and interpretive features of various music that different conductors/orchestras do differently - is that what differs?


----------



## JTech82

ladyrebecca said:


> Hey, thanks. I listened to the Mussorgsky - interesting. I'll have to give it some more dedicated time. I admit though that I do not know either piece terribly well. This is also my first experience with Muti, as far as I know. One thing I'm not clear about is exactly what to listen for when evaluating a conductor. I suspect there are stylistic and interpretive features of various music that different conductors/orchestras do differently - is that what differs?


Four things I listen for when I listen to conductor interpret a piece of music that I know like the back of my hand, in this case it would be Stravinsky's "Rite of Spring." Here are the four things I listen for in a conductor:

1. Attention to detail (i. e. I can tell if an oboe, violin, cello, etc. is playing the part wrong or is out-of-tune, etc.)
2. Attention to tempi, correct keys, etc.
3. The overall emotional impact of their interpretation
4. How well they know the piece or the composer (if you have heard somebody fumbling through a piece it's an embarrassing thing, I had this experience listening to Charles Dutoit conduct the Montreal Symphony Orch. and they played Ravel....how should I put this...wrong)

From what I've heard of Muti, he isn't a bad conductor, but I do feel, however, that he does better with composers like Brahms, Franck, and Berlioz. He is actually more known for his conducting of operas. I do not like opera at all, but he regarded as one of the best opera conductors of his generation.


----------



## JTech82

Mahler - 10 Symphonies - Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian Radio Symphony - 10 Discs - DG









Vaughan Williams: Symphonies 1-9; The Lark Ascending, etc., Bernard Haitink, London Philharmonic - 7 Discs - EMI


----------



## World Violist

So now my opera count encompasses a country other than Germany:










Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
Rostropovich/LPO; Vishnevskaya as Katerina

I oddly like it so far... haha.


----------



## handlebar

Came home with Faure's Piano quintets on Hyperion and a Marco Polo CD of English cello sonatas on Saturday.

Jim


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Elgarian

jhar26 said:


>


Worth buying just for the picture.


----------



## Elgarian

Found today in a secondhand bookshop. (But _not_, I think, worth buying for the picture...)


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


> Worth buying just for the picture.


Yes, she's a good looking lady, isn't she?  I had ordered this one from Amazon about a month ago actually, together with that Mirella Freni/Renata Scotto duets disc of which I posted that Bellini youtube awhile back. I had to wait for the _Daphne_ while they were trying to get hold of a copy of the Freni/Scotto cd. Last week they told me that the Freni/Scotto disc was no longer available mad and would (at last) send me a copy of the _Daphne_.


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Elgarian

[@jhar26:]

I'll be interested to hear what you think of the Netrebko Bellini, and how it matches up against the competition. I have the Baltsa/Gruberova/Muti, which is virtually worthless to me - I doubt I'll ever listen to it again - and the Kasarova/Mei/Abbado, which I think is absolutely stunning.

And the Acis and Galatea - I shall be amazed if you don't fall for it. It's mostly gorgeously pastoral and gently amorous, with a bit of Polyphemusian fun chucked into the middle, and a kind of saddish ending, but not really because streams live for ever, after all. And the music is very, very fine - some really lovely singing from Ms Daneman.


----------



## Sid James

Miklos Rozsa: _Hungarian Serenade _(1945) & _Viola Concerto _(1979) - Naxos

These are two of the classical concert works by Miklos Rozsa, who was best known for his film scores, such as _Ben H_ur, for which he won an Oscar.

The _Serenade_ inhabits the world of Kodaly's _Hary Janos_, and the _Concerto_ is more astringent and modern, like Bartok. Rozsa was influenced by both in his use of Hungarian folk music and idioms, but clearly he had his own discernible style, which (reflecting his work as a film composer) is lyrical and dramatic.

This disc is part of a series produced by Naxos to celebrate the centenary of the composer's birth in 2007.

I recommend this music to anyone who enjoys other Hungarian composers like Bartok, Dohnanyi and Kodaly. It is very listenable and has alot of depth. As usual, the fully digital recording by Naxos is superb. A great production all round!


----------



## Bgroovy2

Prelude: The Best of Charlotte Church 
Baroque Favorites 
Jose Cura - Puccini Arias / Domingo 
Paul Potts, One Chance


----------



## JTech82

Making up for lost time here....

1. Bartok: Orchestral Music, Ivan Fischer, Budapest Festival Orch.
2. Grainger: Orchestral Works, Vol 2, BBC Philharmonic, Richard Hickox
3. Grainger: Orchestral Works, Vol. 3, BBC Philharmonic, Richard Hickox
4. Ireland: Piano Concerto; Mai-Dun, Legend, London Philharmonic, Hickox
5. Ireland: A Downland Suite, City of London Sinfonia, Hickox
6. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man, London Symphony, Hickox
7. Prokofiev: The Piano Concertos, London Symphony, Andre Previn - piano/Ashkenazy
8. Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos 1-4, London Symphony, Previn - piano/Ashkenazy
9. Brahms: The 4 Symphonies: Overtures; Haydn Variations; Piano Concertos; Violin Concerto, Bavarian Radio Symphony, Sir Colin Davis
10. Bartok: Concertos, Berlin Philharmonic, London Symphony, Boulez
11. Bartok: Violin Concerto No. 2; Rhapsodies Nos. 1 & 2, Chicago Symphony, Boulez
12. Smetana: The Moldau/ Liszt: Les Preludes/ Sibelius: Finlandia and Pelleas et Melisande, Berlin Philharmonic, Karajan
13. Rubbra: Sinfonia concertante; Tribute; Ode to the Queen, BBC National Orch. of Wales, Hickox
14. Vaughan Williams: The Nine Symphonies; Job, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic, London Philharmonic, Vernon Handley
15. Dukas: Symphony La Peri; La Apprenti Soreier, Orchestre National de France, Leonard Slatkin
16. Bliss: Checkmate Suite; Hymn To Apollo, etc., Northern Sinfonia of England, Ulster Orch., Handley/Hickox
17. Bliss: A Colour Symphony; The Enchantress, Ulster Orch., Handley
18. Stanford: Symphonies, Ulster Orch., Handley
19. Bax: The Symphonies, BBC Philharmonic, Handley
20. Lyadov: Orchestral Works, BBC Philharmonic, Sinaisky
21. Debussy: La Mer/Nocturnes/Jeux/Rhapsodie pour clarinette et orchestre, Cleveland Orch., Boulez
22. Alfven: The Symphonies, Swedish Rhapsodies, Royal Stockholm Philharmonic, Jarvi
23. Berwald: Overtures, Concertos, and Symphonies, Royal Philharmonic, Bjorlin
24. Munch Conducts Berlioz, Boston Symphony, C. Munch
25. Sibelius: The 7 Symphonies; Finlandia; Kullervo; etc., London Symphony, Davis
26. Sibelius: The Symphonies, Vienna Philharmonic, Lorin Maazel
27. Sibelius: The Symphonies; Tone Poems; Violin Concerto, Boston Symphony, Philharmonia Orch. of London, Ashkenazy
28. Delibes: The 3 Ballets, National Philharmonic, New Philharmonia, Covent Garden, R. Bonynge
29. Janachek: Orchestral Works, Czech State Philharmonic, Jose Seberier
30. Berlioz: Requiem, London Symphony, Sir Colin Davis
31. Gounod: The 2 Symphonies; Faust Ballet Music, Acad. of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, N. Marriner
32. Vaughan Williams: The Complete Symphonies, Bournemouth Symphony, Kees Bakels/Paul Daniel
33. Busoni: Piano Concerto, Cleveland Orch., Dohnanyi
34. Respighi: Pines Of Rome, Fountains of Rome, etc., Pittsburgh Symphony, Maazel
35. Nielsen: Symphonies, Royal Stockholm Philharmonic, Gennady Rozhdestvensky


A good majority of these are just filling in gaps.


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Elgarian

jhar26 said:


>


Prepare yourself for one heck of a good time!










Do you have the Dessay/Villazon version? And if so will you tell me how they compare, please?


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


> Do you have the Dessay/Villazon version?


No, but I have the Fleming/Alvarez version.


----------



## JTech82

Snatched these up for a good price. Again, most of what I buy now is only filling in gaps.


----------



## JTech82

After hearing Rattle's interpretation of Szymanowski's Symphony No. 4, he has given me a new reason to appreciate his conducting. For period of time, I was completely turned off by him, but these Szymanowski recordings show a different side to him that I find fascinating. Perhaps I'm warming up to this conductor after all.


----------



## bassClef

An old favourite but I've only just got round to purchasing it myself:


----------



## JTech82

jezbo said:


> An old favourite but I've only just got round to purchasing it myself:


I'm sorry to say this, but I never heard something as boring as Gorecki's "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs."

Gorecki, in my opinion, is not as great as other Polish composers most notably Szymanowski, Karlowicz, and of course Chopin, whose Piano Concertos are just amazing.


----------



## Gorm Less

JTech82 said:


> Gorecki, in my opinion, is not as great as other Polish composers most notably Szymanowski, Karlowicz, and of course Chopin, whose Piano Concertos are just amazing.


I take it that you really like Chopin? What do you think of his other output apart from the PCs?


----------



## JTech82

Gorm Less said:


> I take it that you really like Chopin? What do you think of his other output apart from the PCs?


No, I just mentioned I like Chopin for the hell of it.  Of course, I like Chopin, but in limited dosages.

Actually, Gorm Less. I'm not much for solo piano, so it doesn't matter how well it's done, it just doesn't do anything for me. I like orchestral work, symphonies, and concertos.


----------



## Bach

> I'm sorry to say this, but I never heard something as boring as Gorecki's "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs."


Yes, it's complete crud.


----------



## JTech82

Bach said:


> Yes, it's complete crud.


Absolutely, it's just awful and boring. Goes nowhere. I actually busted out laughing when I heard the first movement, because people praised it so much and I don't really see how in the world it could have got all these positive reviews.

I think I'll write a review on this album just so I can talk about how bad it is.


----------



## JTech82

Bruckner: Symphonies 1-9, Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester, Gunter Wand


----------



## Bach

JTech82 said:


> Absolutely, it's just awful and boring. Goes nowhere. I actually busted out laughing when I heard the first movement, because people praised it so much and I don't really see how in the world it could have got all these positive reviews.
> 
> I think I'll write a review on this album just so I can talk about how bad it is.


All minimalism is meaningless.


----------



## JTech82

Bach said:


> All minimalism is meaningless.


Oh you mean all minimalism is crap? That's a fair assessment.


----------



## Bach

That is effectively what I'm saying, yes, sir, indeed.


----------



## JTech82

Bach said:


> That is effectively what I'm saying, yes, sir, indeed.


Well then, I certainly agree with this assessment. Minimalism is what people compose who don't know how to compose music. It's absolute garbage. No need in sugarcoating it when it's the truth.


----------



## JTech82

Hey Bach,

Here is my review from Amazon.com that I wrote in regards to Gorecki's "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs":

Title: Not Genuine Classical Music ---- boring, unimaginative, go nowhere garbage

I really don't understand the high praise for this recording or anything Gorecki has done really. There's nothing exciting or even moving about this recording. Antoni Wit, who I have respect for, is a fine conductor, but I'm afraid not even he could save this piece. 

The first movement takes forever for anything to happen and it's just the same old thing over and over again until you reach the point where it's like "Okay, I've already been beaten over the head with a hammer 20 times. How many more times do I need to be hit?" That's how bad this is. Then enters the singing, which isn't bad, but it's just so boring, I had to use my hands to keep my eyelids open. 

I stopped after the first movement, because I couldn't take anymore torture. The only reason I bought this is because it was recommended by a friend, but thankfully I chose the Naxos version, which was very cheap. Needless to say, I'll be selling this. 

Give me Shostakovich, Bruckner, Ravel, Debussy, Mendelssohn, Sibelius, etc. anyday of the week. Gorecki may appeal to non-Classical listeners, but these ears aren't impressed.


----------



## Krummhorn

All fine and well, JTech82 ... that's your opinion and you are entitled to that. 

The poster who originally mentioned the Gorecki work apparently likes it, and that is his/her right and doesn't need to be heavily criticized for that. Just because others here do not agree on your choices doesn't automatically make those works which you despise any less meaningful ..


----------



## bassClef

JTech82 said:


> Absolutely, it's just awful and boring. Goes nowhere. I actually busted out laughing when I heard the first movement, because people praised it so much and I don't really see how in the world it could have got all these positive reviews.
> 
> I think I'll write a review on this album just so I can talk about how bad it is.


I beg to differ! I know it's not for everyone and it obviously does nothing for you, that doesn't make it rubbish. I have to confess I sometimes skip the first movement - it's a bit meandering, though I can still admire the way it rises and falls from start to finish without you actually sensing any shift along the way. The rest I find beautiful and uplifting, when I'm in the right mood.


----------



## bassClef

JTech82 said:


> Well then, I certainly agree with this assessment. Minimalism is what people compose who don't know how to compose music. It's absolute garbage. No need in sugarcoating it when it's the truth.


Your opinion. People who don't understand a specific genre shouldn't rubbish it, ignore it by all means. It's a like a Smash Hits reviewer telling us his opinion on Stravinsky and spouting it as fact.


----------



## Nicola

jezbo said:


> Your opinion. People who don't understand a specific genre shouldn't rubbish it, ignore it by all means. It's a like a Smash Hits reviewer telling us his opinion on Stravinsky and spouting it as fact.


I fully agree with you. If I read that so-called Amazon "review" of Gorecki's work I would simply laugh at it, given the references to Mendelssohn etc. I can't say that I am a Gorecki fan but that's because I prefer music of much earlier vintage. But it is pointless and highly immature to slam the tastes of others which may be in a different sphere of interest altogether.


----------



## JTech82

I'm just going to say that Gorecki wasn't my cup of tea. It seems I can't fully express myself without offending somebody, because people are so sensitive, so I'll just leave it at that.

As a side note, there have been plenty of people on here who have criticized the composers I love, but it doesn't change how I feel about them. Criticism of any kind should only be taken as what it is: somebody who doesn't like that particular thing they're criticizing.


----------



## JTech82

Snatched this little beauty up. It's out-of-print here in the US. I'm not a Schoenberg fan at all, but his early work, before he went off the deep end, are quite beautiful:










Everytime I hear "Transfigured Night" I just sigh and think of what could have been. He could have been so great, but alas, he chose a very different path that often makes me question his mentality. I'll have to read more about him.


----------



## JTech82

I already have a Simon Rattle collection of Szymanowski on the way, but what's another going going hurt. Plus, it has the first two symphonies, which the Rattle set didn't have, so why not?


----------



## JTech82

I own all the other Sibelius box sets, so why not:










I'm not a really big fan of Prokofiev's symphonies, but I heard nothing but good things about this cycle:










Picked this up for next to nothing:










I own all the other Stravinsky, so why not:


----------



## Bach

JTech82 said:


> Snatched this little beauty up. It's out-of-print here in the US. I'm not a Schoenberg fan at all, but his early work, before he went off the deep end, are quite beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime I hear "Transfigured Night" I just sigh and think of what could have been. He could have been so great, but alas, he chose a very different path that often makes me question his mentality. I'll have to read more about him.


He was a genius - utterly mad, no doubt, but one of the last true masters in the austro-germanic tradition. Verklarte Nacht, written in the last year of the 19th century, must surely be one of the most powerful works of musical romanticism. I think Schoenberg is just a little bit above us all, and will probably remain that way.

As for the Gorecki, it's rhubarb. Not proper modern music.


----------



## bassClef

Yes thank you I think we know your opinion on Gorecki.


----------



## JTech82

Bach said:


> He was a genius - utterly mad, no doubt, but one of the last true masters in the austro-germanic tradition. Verklarte Nacht, written in the last year of the 19th century, must surely be one of the most powerful works of musical romanticism. I think Schoenberg is just a little bit above us all, and will probably remain that way.


I have to disagree with your sentiments about Schoenberg, Bach. I like only two works by him, which are some of his first pieces, but it's better than the drivel somebody like Satie could come up with.


----------



## Bach

Well, I should think so too!


----------



## am26

*Placido Domingo*

Just thought I would let everyone know, the new Placido Domingo album is out in stores now, I just picked mine up and I think it is really great! http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001NXRDHG?ie=UTF8&tag=various02-20&linkCode=xm2&camp=1789&creativeASIN=B001NXRDHG

His new album "Amore Infinite" is a bunch of songs that were inspired by poetry from John Paul II and has some other really great artist appearances like Josh Groban, Andrea Bocelli and Katherine Jenkins. I found this youtube video with Josh and Placido Domingo showing some of their recording sessions and interviewing them about how they feel about the songs. You should really check it out, here's the link:


----------



## JTech82

am26 said:


> Just thought I would let everyone know, the new Placido Domingo album is out in stores now, I just picked mine up and I think it is really great! http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001NXRDHG?ie=UTF8&tag=various02-20&linkCode=xm2&camp=1789&creativeASIN=B001NXRDHG
> 
> His new album "Amore Infinite" is a bunch of songs that were inspired by poetry from John Paul II and has some other really great artist appearances like Josh Groban, Andrea Bocelli and Katherine Jenkins. I found this youtube video with Josh and Placido Domingo showing some of their recording sessions and interviewing them about how they feel about the songs. You should really check it out, here's the link:


Is this a joke? I really hope he's joking.


----------



## JTech82

Picked these little nuggets of joy up today:
















I'm starting to come around to Sir Simon Rattle. I actually called him a hack a couple of weeks ago. WHAT IN THE WORLD GOT INTO ME?!?!? Could a "hack" be conductor of the Berlin Philharmonic? I don't think so.

Anyway, I'll be glad to get some more Rattle, especially to hear how he handles two of my favorite composers: Ravel and Stravinsky.


----------



## JTech82

Snagged these little out-of-print goodies today:


----------



## JTech82

Bought this little out-of-print gem tonight too:


----------



## JTech82




----------



## JTech82

Snatched up this little beauty for $11:


----------



## World Violist

So I finally got my act together and bought some more Elgar conducting Elgar (I don't care about sound quality, really; I know it's from the 1920's, so it's fine):









Elgar: Cello Concerto (Beatrice Harrison, cello) and Symphony No. 2
Edward Elgar, conductor

And since I found out I'll be playing in the orchestra for this, I figured I'd better acquaint myself with it first:









Schubert: Masses Nos. 2 (the one I'm playing in!) and 6
Robert Shaw/Atlanta Symphony Orchestra and Chorus


----------



## JTech82

World Violist said:


> So I finally got my act together and bought some more Elgar conducting Elgar (I don't care about sound quality, really; I know it's from the 1920's, so it's fine)


You don't care about sound quality? I mean I'm sorry but having inferior sound was everything that was wrong with recorded classical music to begin with.

The introduction of the CD was the best thing that happened to classical music.

By the way, that Elgar recording is historic, but that's all it is. It's a collector's item.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

I've temporarily put off the purchase of this:










so that I could instead purchase _this_:










...which arrived today. Therefore, I expect my posting activity will be curtailed greatly for the better part of the upcoming week.


----------



## JTech82

I'm not much for vocals of any kind, but it has to be really good like Mendelssohn's "Hymn Of Praise" or Sibelius' "Kullervo" for me to like it, but I believe I found an orchestral choral piece I'm impressed with and I'm sure all of you already own this:










I'll be investigating Orff's discography more down the road.

I know I said in another thread (The Top Ravel Conductors thread) that I despised Charles Dutoit's Ravel, well I've given him a chance and purchased this:


----------



## World Violist

JTech82 said:


> You don't care about sound quality? I mean I'm sorry but having inferior sound was everything that was wrong with recorded classical music to begin with.
> 
> The introduction of the CD was the best thing that happened to classical music.
> 
> By the way, that Elgar recording is historic, but that's all it is. It's a collector's item.


Let me rephrase that first bit: I don't care about sound quality as long as the music is good, which in this case it is.

Secondly, the CD could either be the best thing or the worst thing; the best because it allowed more people to listen to more music; the worst because it made people impossibly perfectionistic about sound quality and technique, which then gives rise to less care about the music itself.

Thirdly, Elgar's recordings are much more insightful than probably any recording from the last thirty or so years that I can possibly think of off the top of my head, so please just don't go there.


----------



## JTech82

World Violist said:


> Let me rephrase that first bit: I don't care about sound quality as long as the music is good, which in this case it is.
> 
> Secondly, the CD could either be the best thing or the worst thing; the best because it allowed more people to listen to more music; the worst because it made people impossibly perfectionistic about sound quality and technique, which then gives rise to less care about the music itself.
> 
> Thirdly, Elgar's recordings are much more insightful than probably any recording from the last thirty or so years that I can possibly think of off the top of my head, so please just don't go there.


The music IS the most important thing no question about it World Violinist. I was merely expressing that the CD was the best thing to happen to classical music.

Of course Elgar conducting his own music is going to have the best insight, it's his music, but that doesn't mean it's going to sound good. The music can be good all day long, but if the quality of the recording is terrible, then I think some of the joy of listening is lost or at least in my opinion it is.

But, I disagree with you about your views about the CD, it was the best thing to happen for classical or any kind of music for that matter. If you enjoy listening to muffled garbage where you can't hear any kind of distinction between the instruments, then that's your prerogative.

The music is the most important thing in the world to me, but I'm not going to listen to a recording that sounds like it was recorded in a tin can. I'm just not going to do it sorry. That's were we differ, but it doesn't make me any less passionate about music because I enjoy pristine sound quality does it? Does having an ear for a good sound somehow make me less aware of the music? I don't think so.

So in your words: "Please just don't go there."


----------



## bassClef

JTech82 said:


> I'm not much for vocals of any kind, but it has to be really good like Mendelssohn's "Hymn Of Praise" or Sibelius' "Kullervo" for me to like it, but I believe I found an orchestral choral piece I'm impressed with and I'm sure all of you already own this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be investigating Orff's discography more down the road.


You've picked up my favourite interpretation of the piece there, and I've tried a few! I'm with you on the vocals stuff, but this is one I love.


----------



## JTech82

jezbo said:


> You've picked up my favourite interpretation of the piece there, and I've tried a few! I'm with you on the vocals stuff, but this is one I love.


I did a lot of research Carl Orff and on "Carmina Burana" before I committed to buying anything. Apparently, this version that we both own, is "composer approved," Orff approved of the score before Jochum recorded it. Quite fascinating to say the least.


----------



## Lisztfreak

Getting into Milhaud. He's not as juicy as I though he would be, but that must be because the recording is quite old - after all, it's he himself conducting, which is great! I like the militaristic bump-and-pomp of the first movement in the 4th symphony. And the Ballade is great, very Brazillian.


----------



## JTech82




----------



## JTech82

Picked this up for $5! You can't beat that!


----------



## Elgarian

World Violist said:


> So I finally got my act together and bought some more Elgar conducting Elgar (I don't care about sound quality, really; I know it's from the 1920's, so it's fine):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elgar: Cello Concerto (Beatrice Harrison, cello) and Symphony No. 2
> Edward Elgar, conductor


These reissues of Elgar's conducted performances are great treasures to those of us who love them. Elgar fully understood that the recording process was going to revolutionise the way people listened to music, and he loved his gramophone. (He constantly urged his friends to buy one, too.) Today, we have a great advantage: these historic recordings have been so wonderfully 'cleaned up' by modern digital processing techniques that what we hear is of substantially finer quality than Elgar himself could have heard using 78s played on his gramophone.

There's more than one way to skin a cat, of course, and I once did a detailed listening comparison between some of the different releases of the Harrison cello concerto. Differences there certainly are: there's a trade-off between noise removal (good) and loss of natural ambience (bad), for instance. But all of the available releases that I've heard are more, more than acceptable, and very easy to adjust to within a very short space of time.

Anyway, I entirely share your view on this, WV. This is inherently nothing to do with 'collecting' or being 'historically interesting', but everything to do with bringing the living, vibrant performances and interpretations of a great composer into our homes, and I can well understand your deep appreciation of them.


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


> And the Acis and Galatea - I shall be amazed if you don't fall for it. It's mostly gorgeously pastoral and gently amorous, with a bit of Polyphemusian fun chucked into the middle, and a kind of saddish ending, but not really because streams live for ever, after all. And the music is very, very fine - some really lovely singing from Ms Daneman.


Well, you can keep your millions because as you expected, I've fallen for it. There isn't much of a plot - in fact nothing actually happens during the first act, but it hardly matters when the music is this beautiful. Daneman is indeed a lovely singer. She makes the most gorgeous sounds and I'd be happy to turn into a fountain for her. 

Thanks for the tip, it's a lovely recording and I'm happy to have it.


----------



## JTech82

Stravinsky Ballets: The Robert Craft Edition (6-CD set)


----------



## JTech82




----------



## Elgarian

jhar26 said:


> nothing actually happens during the first act


Do you know, I had hardly really registered that! The music just catches me up right at the start, and I just wallow contentedly in arcadian pastoralism.

I'm glad I can keep my millions though. I expect she lives surrounded by fountains.


----------



## JTech82

Picked this one up for a good price. It won't be long before it's out of print, so get yours while you still can:


----------



## JTech82




----------



## JTech82

Picked these up today. My only hope is that Rattle completes the Mahler cycle with the BPO, but if he doesn't then at least I have these:

























The reason I bought these is because I'm skeptical of the Rattle recordings with the CBSO because they're not really equipped to play Mahler in my opinion. Mahler's symphonies are meant to be heard by a huge orchestra like the VPO, BPO, LPO, RCO, anyway you get my point.


----------



## JTech82

Yan Pascal Tortelier's complete Hindemith cycle:


----------



## JTech82




----------



## JTech82




----------



## PartisanRanger

Mozart - Le Nozze Di Figaro
Schoenberg - Verlacht Nacht


----------



## JTech82

PartisanRanger said:


> Mozart - Le Nozze Di Figaro
> Schoenberg - Verlacht Nacht


What version of Schoenberg's Verklarte Nacht did you buy? I sure hope it was the Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic, because I wouldn't expect anything but that version. It's the best period.


----------



## JTech82

Snagged these little babies and I've almost completed my Rattle Mahler cycle (the box set was way too expensive and I heard it was a bit of a rush job):


----------



## JTech82

Mahler: Symphony No. 4, Rattle, CBSO


----------



## handlebar

I admire that M2 and M7 by Rattle. His M5 on DVD is a delight!!!

Jim


----------



## jhar26

Arrived today....


----------



## handlebar

jhar26 said:


> Arrived today....


I would like to hear some of his works. Too many composers and never enough time OR money.

Jim


----------



## JTech82

jhar26 said:


> Arrived today....


Yes, that's awesome. Let me know your impressions as soon as you digest some of the music.


----------



## Herzeleide

JTech82 said:


>


A mighty collection of music.

Just listen to the Adagio of the fourth symphony.


----------



## JTech82

handlebar said:


> I admire that M2 and M7 by Rattle. His M5 on DVD is a delight!!!
> 
> Jim


Yeah, Jim I'm a big Mahler fan, obviously, and I wanted to some Rattle's Mahler. I would buy Symphony No. 2 and Symphony No. 3, but they're very expensive. I'll wait for them to come down in price.


----------



## JTech82

Herzeleide said:


> A mighty collection of music.
> 
> Just listen to the Adagio of the fourth symphony.


Yeah, Herzeleide. I like Schmidt a lot and did a lot of research on him before committing to this box set. I heard his Symphony No. 4 is his masterpiece and held in high regard by critics and fans alike. Schmidt actually called this symphony "A Requiem for my Daughter," so I can only imagine that it captures some of the feelings he had after loosing his daughter.


----------



## handlebar

JTech82 said:


> Yeah, Jim I'm a big Mahler fan, obviously, and I wanted to some Rattle's Mahler. I would buy Symphony No. 2 and Symphony No. 3, but they're very expensive. I'll wait for them to come down in price.


While the 3rd is my favourite symphony, I find Rattle is lacking a wee bit in tempo and in the vocal areas. The 2nd is an outstanding recording and is considered one of the best ever made. I remember when Gramophone gave it the Record of the year way back in 1987.
It made Sir Simon a world celebrity.
It is indeed worth every penny.

Jim


----------



## JTech82

handlebar said:


> While the 3rd is my favourite symphony, I find Rattle is lacking a wee bit in tempo and in the vocal areas. The 2nd is an outstanding recording and is considered one of the best ever made. I remember when Gramophone gave it the Record of the year way back in 1987.
> It made Sir Simon a world celebrity.
> It is indeed worth every penny.
> 
> Jim


I'll wait on Symphony No. 3 and I've heard nothing but good things about his Symphony No. 2, so I'll just indulge myself and get it.

Thanks Jim.


----------



## handlebar

JTech82 said:


> I'll wait on Symphony No. 3 and I've heard nothing but good things about his Symphony No. 2, so I'll just indulge myself and get it.
> 
> Thanks Jim.


You won't regret it. I bet ebay would be a good source to find in much less expensive.

Enjoy.

Jim


----------



## JTech82

handlebar said:


> You won't regret it. I bet ebay would be a good source to find in much less expensive.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Jim


I just bought it for $15, so I guess that's a fair price. It retails for $23.

I will say that I'll just wait on the M3. Do you know if Rattle is going to record any more Mahler with the Berlin Philharmonic? I mean his contract had been extended for another 10 years, so it will be interesting to see what he has up his sleeves.

I would really like hear Rattle do Hindemith. That would be a great symbolic victory for Germany and Hindemith's music since he had such a terrible history there.


----------



## handlebar

That's a fair price for the M2.

Not sure what Rattle has for plans. He has so much that could be recorded. His M10 is stellar and I would like to hear a new M2 as well as a new M6 with the CORRECT order of movements (Andante-scherzo) that Mahler intended. I bet the recording would be especially fine.

Jim


----------



## JTech82

handlebar said:


> That's a fair price for the M2.
> 
> Not sure what Rattle has for plans. He has so much that could be recorded. His M10 is stellar and I would like to hear a new M2 as well as a new M6 with the CORRECT order of movements (Allegro-scherzo) that Mahler intended. I bet the recording would be especially fine.
> 
> Jim


Well Rattle's Mahler 2 has been remastered and that release has been out in 2005, so I doubt it's going to get any lower, especially if it's brand new, sealed.  By the way, Ebay was way too high, so I just went with a seller on Amazon like I always do anyway.

Yeah I heard his Mahler 6 was controversial, but I'm glad I got a copy of it not because of the order of movements, but because the music itself is very good.


----------



## JTech82

Can't find an image for it but:

The Essential Richard Strauss, Vienna Philharmonic, Andre Previn (4-CD set, Telarc)

And finally on Jim's (handlebar) recommendation:










Alright, now only one more Mahler: Rattle to go! I'll have to wait on Symphony No. 3 to come down in price. Way too expensive right now.


----------



## EarlyCuyler

*Asger Hamerik:* Symphony No.7, and Requiem, DNRSO/Dausgaard, AMAZING.
*Akira Ifukube:* SInfonia Tapkaara, Ritmica ostinata, Symphonic Fantasia No.1, Moscow/Yablonsky. Glad I bought this, what a fantastic composer. Its a blast to listen to.
*Elgar: *In The South, SYmphony No.1-Slatkin/London Phil: High in the running for best performances of both works, especially In The South. Its nearly as good as the RSNO/Gibson performance. 
Various LP's of course. I have a weakness for Vinyl...


----------



## PartisanRanger

JTech82 said:


> What version of Schoenberg's Verklarte Nacht did you buy? I sure hope it was the Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic, because I wouldn't expect anything but that version. It's the best period.


Nope, it's performed by the Ravinia Trio. I got it from the library and unfortunately there's not much of a selection there. Still, this version sounded pretty good to me.


----------



## JTech82

PartisanRanger said:


> Nope, it's performed by the Ravinia Trio. I got it from the library and unfortunately there's not much of a selection there. Still, this version sounded pretty good to me.


Why don't you just buy the version with Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic? Screw the library. The library is only good for one thing: keeping vagabonds away from my car!

You haven't heard "Verklarte Nacht" until you've heard Karajan and the BPO.


----------



## JTech82




----------



## JTech82




----------



## handlebar

JTech82 said:


>


I have not heard the Conlon recording as yet. I own the Marco Polo CD of said Symphony and like it very much. Wonder how they compare?

Jim


----------



## JTech82

handlebar said:


> I have not heard the Conlon recording as yet. I own the Marco Polo CD of said Symphony and like it very much. Wonder how they compare?
> 
> Jim


Who's the conductor and orchestra on the Marco Polo recordings? I'm not really sure how they compare. All I know is I like Conlon's conducting a lot and this set seemed like an ideal buy. I got it for $11, but it doesn't include Zemlinsky's Symphonies 1 or 2, so I had to buy that seperately, but all of this Zemlinsky I bought is with Conlon and the Gurzenich Orchester Kolner Philharmoniker, so I'm sure they're going to be good.


----------



## handlebar

JTech82 said:


> Who's the conductor and orchestra on the Marco Polo recordings? I'm not really sure how they compare. All I know is I like Conlon's conducting a lot and this set seemed like an ideal buy. I got it for $11, but it doesn't include Zemlinsky's Symphonies 1 or 2, so I had to buy that seperately, but all of this Zemlinsky I bought is with Conlon and the Gurzenich Orchester Kolner Philharmoniker, so I'm sure they're going to be good.


The conductor is Edgar Seipenbusch with the Slovak Philharmonic. It is a very colorful recording with good sound.A little old I agree but good nonetheless.

Jim


----------



## JTech82




----------



## JTech82




----------



## JTech82

Got this 928 page book for $6. Can't beat that!


----------



## JTech82

I now have the complete Mahler - Rattle cycle.


----------



## Elgarian

My latest purchase is a visual, as well as musical, feast - see below:

Ariodante


----------



## JTech82

Elgarian said:


> My latest purchase is a visual, as well as musical, feast - see below:
> 
> Ariodante


That is if you like Baroque, which I'm proud to say I don't.  But that is a beautiful set, if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## PartisanRanger

Richard Strauss - Also Sprach Zarathustra
Gyorgy Ligeti - Atmospheres and Apparitions
Jean Sibelius - Symphonies 1, 2, 4, & 5


----------



## JTech82

PartisanRanger said:


> Richard Strauss - Also Sprach Zarathustra
> Gyorgy Ligeti - Atmospheres and Apparitions
> Jean Sibelius - Symphonies 1, 2, 4, & 5


Gyorgy Ligeti....that's gross, but I'll forgive you.

Anyway, PartisanRanger you never put down the name of the conductor, the name of the orchestra, and the record label. Let us know this information. Classical music fans want to know these kinds of things. Thanks.


----------



## JTech82

In my opinion, you can never have enough applewood smoked chicken breast, sweet iced tea, and Debussy:


----------



## PartisanRanger

JTech82 said:


> Gyorgy Ligeti....that's gross, but I'll forgive you.
> 
> Anyway, PartisanRanger you never put down the name of the conductor, the name of the orchestra, and the record label. Let us know this information. Classical music fans want to know these kinds of things. Thanks.


Ha, I'll try to oblige in the future. I haven't given those sorts of things that much credence up to now, but I'm pretty new to the whole scene.


----------



## JTech82

PartisanRanger said:


> Ha, I'll try to oblige in the future. I haven't given those sorts of things that much credence up to now, but I'm pretty new to the whole scene.


The composer, the conductor, orchestra name, and record label are very important in the description of a classical music recording.

Who are some of your favorite composers? Since you're new to the scene, then it's good to know who you like and what you're drawn to, so people can perhaps help you and recommend releases to you.


----------



## PartisanRanger

JTech82 said:


> The composer, the conductor, orchestra name, and record label are very important in the description of a classical music recording.
> 
> Who are some of your favorite composers? Since you're new to the scene, then it's good to know who you like and what you're drawn to, so people can perhaps help you and recommend releases to you.


Mozart hit me like a freight train (in the best possible way). I've also gotten into Vivaldi, Copland, Stravinsky, Holst, Liszt, Mendelssohn, and Glass. I haven't really encountered a period or style of classical music that I haven't liked yet, so I guess that's positive.


----------



## JTech82

PartisanRanger said:


> I haven't really encountered a period or style of classical music that I haven't liked yet, so I guess that's positive.


I guess that is okay, but I think it's important to figure out what you like and don't like as a listener.

Like for example, I despise the Baroque and Classical periods. I just find the music, with the exception of Mozart's Requiem, to be kind of ho-hum and not much emotion there in my honest opinion, but you see I've heard enough from these two eras to make that judgement. There is a lot of 20th Century classical I find just awful: Messiaen, Schoenberg (12-tone period), Berg, Webern, Reich, Glass, Gorecki, etc., but Strainsky, Barber, Copland, Hindemith are my favorite "Modern" composers, though to be fair, Barber was more of a Romantic. I'm more into the Romantic Period and the Nationalistic style of classical, but there are even composers within these styles that I dislike. It all comes down your own tastes.

Anyway, I think it's just as valuable talking about what you like and why you like it as it is to talk about what you don't like and why you dislike it.

In a few months after you start exploring, it will be interesting to see what you dislike and why.


----------



## PartisanRanger

I found your comment about certain music that you don't like sounding emotionless interesting. Is there music that you can find emotion in but don't like just the same?


----------



## JTech82

PartisanRanger said:


> I found your comment about certain music that you don't like sounding emotionless interesting. Is there music that you can find emotion in but don't like just the same?


Well sure let's take a composer like Saint-Saens. I'm not a big fan, but there's a lot of feeling in his works, but I don't like the orchestrations of his pieces nor his melodies or harmonies. I also find some of his note choices questionable. He seems to write with nothing in mind or least that's my impression. His Piano Concertos, on the other hand, are very good. Also his "Danse Macabre" and "Symphony No. 3" is very good too, but I find most of his other work to be borderline stupid and silly. I also lost a ton of respect for him when I read he walked out of the premiere of Stravinsky's "Rite of Spring." That's disgraceful. He only wishes he could write music as great as that. He also didn't like Debussy, which I think is funny, because Debussy will be remembered a lot longer than he will. Debussy was a revolutionary. Saint-Saens wrote some decent music, but he only wished he had the guts and the courage that Debussy exhibited.


----------



## Elgarian

JTech82 said:


> I guess that is okay, but I think it's important to figure out what you like and don't like as a listener.


Far more important to find out what you _like_, I think. Dismissing what you _don't_ like often results in a closed door and a missed opportunity to grow, and I'm the living proof of the danger. For one of many, many examples: I've spent decades assuming that Handel's music was irrelevant to me and would have agreed with JTech that it seemed artificial and emotionless; but I now deeply regret having been so dismissive for so long, because I've missed so many opportunites for being enriched by his music through the years. The man is a towering giant; contrary to my earlier notions, his music is profoundly emotional - and I now realise I was deaf to it because of my own prejudice. And it's not just Handel - the whole baroque wall has come tumbling down in the last year.

My dislikes have been unreliable _so often_ (in all areas of the arts) that I simply don't trust them any more. I'd say to PartisanRanger that he's on the right track. Follow up anything that you find attractive, for whatever reason; and if you encounter things that seem particularly unappealing - just set them aside labelled 'not just yet'. Don't close the door on them.


----------



## JTech82

Elgarian said:


> Far more important to find out what you _like_, I think. Dismissing what you _don't_ like often results in a closed door and a missed opportunity to grow, and I'm the living proof of the danger. For one of many, many examples: I've spent decades assuming that Handel's music was irrelevant to me and would have agreed with JTech that it seemed artificial and emotionless; but I now deeply regret having been so dismissive for so long, because I've missed so many opportunites for being enriched by his music through the years. The man is a towering giant; contrary to my earlier notions, his music is profoundly emotional - and I now realise I was deaf to it because of my own prejudice. And it's not just Handel - the whole baroque wall has come tumbling down in the last year.
> 
> My dislikes have been unreliable _so often_ (in all areas of the arts) that I simply don't trust them any more. I'd say to PartisanRanger that he's on the right track. Follow up anything that you find attractive, for whatever reason; and if you encounter things that seem particularly unappealing - just set them aside labelled 'not just yet'. Don't close the door on them.


I don't think there's anything wrong with expressing a dislike for something if that's truly how you feel. I've dismissed a lot of music, not because of social reasons, but because I just dislike it or find it distasteful.

Many people, besides you, enjoy Handel. If that's what you enjoy then that's great, but I don't like that kind expression, because it's just ho-hum to me. It doesn't get inside of me or touch me in any way --- intellectually or emotionally.

My favorite composers will always be the Romantic and Nationalistic composers, but also the Neo-Classical style like Hindemith and Stravinsky.

"Closing the door" is apart of life, Elgarian. When a salesman comes to your doorstep and tries to sell you a product you obviously have no use for, what eventually happens? You close the door on him, because you're disinterested in what he's selling.

There's absolutely nothing wrong with finding out what you dislike. If you liked every style of classical music there is, then I would find that hard to believe and that would, in turn, make me question your credibility. You have to know your own limitations and what you enjoy hearing in music and there's nothing wrong with expressing yourself.


----------



## Elgarian

JTech82 said:


> "Closing the door" is apart of life, Elgarian.


There are indeed times when one decides to give up on something, but that isn't the point I was making. If I'd allowed my dislikes to govern me in the way you advise, my life would have been intolerably impoverished. My dislikes have misled me again and again and again where the arts are concerned; very often I've discovered in due course that my dislikes were based on prejudice, ignorance, or lack of understanding. I'd be a fool to trust them, with such a poor record.


----------



## handlebar

JTech82 said:


> I now have the complete Mahler - Rattle cycle.


Yay!!! Decided to take the plunge eh?? I know you were debating that.

Good for you!

Jim


----------



## JTech82

handlebar said:


> Yay!!! Decided to take the plunge eh?? I know you were debating that.
> 
> Good for you!
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim. I've heard mixed things about this particular recording, but I couldn't wait for Rattle to record it with the Berliners, that is, if he's ever going to, so I took the plunge. 

Do you own the Rattle Mahler cycle? Which ones, besides, Symphony No. 2 are your favorites?


----------



## Bach

JTech82 said:


> I guess that is okay, but I think it's important to figure out what you like and don't like as a listener.
> 
> Like for example, I despise the Baroque and Classical periods. I just find the music, with the exception of Mozart's Requiem


I dare say you haven't heard the passions of J.S. Bach.. such profound emotion cannot be expressed in language.


----------



## JTech82

Elgarian said:


> There are indeed times when one decides to give up on something, but that isn't the point I was making. If I'd allowed my dislikes to govern me in the way you advise, my life would have been intolerably impoverished. My dislikes have misled me again and again and again where the arts are concerned; very often I've discovered in due course that my dislikes were based on prejudice, ignorance, or lack of understanding. I'd be a fool to trust them, with such a poor record.


You make a very good point, Elgarian, but at the end of the day I'm not missing anything. I like what I like and that's what is important to me. I'm certainly not going to try and force myself to like something when it clearly does nothing for me. I would be a fool to think otherwise.

It's just like you and Frederick Delius. I remember you expressing something to the effect that you can't connect with his music and that's perfectly fine, but you tried sugarcoat your feelings about his music with comments that essentially underlined "it's not him, it's me" train of thought. Just say you don't like something and be done with it. Nobody is going to dislike you because you expressed your true opinion.

Anyway, the bottomline is I don't mind expressing my dislike for something and you do.


----------



## handlebar

JTech82 said:


> Thanks Jim. I've heard mixed things about this particular recording, but I couldn't wait for Rattle to record it with the Berliners, that is, if he's ever going to, so I took the plunge.
> 
> Do you own the Rattle Mahler cycle? Which ones, besides, Symphony No. 2 are your favorites?


I own most of it. The 2nd,3rd,5th,7th,9th and 10th. I have no interest in his M1 but eventually will buy the M6. While not every recording is stellar,he give good readins of all that I have and have heard. He gets pooh-poohed by the Europeans as too British. LOL That's funny IMHO.Yet now he is at the helm of one of the world's best orchestras.

Jim


----------



## Bach

Bach belittles the materialistic, adulterated sentiment of much romanticism.


----------



## JTech82

Bach said:


> Bach belittles the materialistic, adulterated sentiment of much romanticism.


It will be okay Bach.


----------



## Bach

I mean JS, not myself.


----------



## Bach

Johannes Passion: listen!


----------



## JTech82

handlebar said:


> I own most of it. The 2nd,3rd,5th,7th,9th and 10th. I have no interest in his M1 but eventually will buy the M6. While not every recording is stellar,he give good readins of all that I have and have heard. He gets pooh-poohed by the Europeans as too British. LOL That's funny IMHO.Yet now he is at the helm of one of the world's best orchestras.
> 
> Jim


It's amazing that he is the conductor of the BPO now. He's doing a lot of good things with it too. Despite the controversy surrounding his placement as principal conductor, he is apparently doing a good job, because they extended his contract for 10 more years.


----------



## JTech82

Bach said:


> Johannes Passion: listen!


That's a nice piece, Bach. I've heard this composition years ago, but it still doesn't affect me quite as much as the composers I like.


----------



## Bach

Do you like William Byrd?


----------



## jhar26

JTech82 said:


> It's just like you and Frederick Delius. I remember you expressing something to the effect that you can't connect with his music and that's perfectly fine, but you tried sugarcoat your feelings about his music with comments that essentially underlined "it's not him, it's me" train of thought.


Well, maybe IT IS him and not Delius that is the problem. I mean, speaking for myself I don't like Palestrina or other pre-baroque composers. But just because they do nothing for me personally doesn't mean that they are bad composers. Therefore I would feel uncomfortable to pass judgement on them - not because other members maybe wouldn't like my comments, but simply because those comments would be based on complete ignorance.


----------



## JTech82

jhar26 said:


> Well, maybe IT IS him and not Delius that is the problem. I mean, speaking for myself I don't like Palestrina or other pre-baroque composers. But just because they do nothing for me personally doesn't mean that they are bad composers. Therefore I would feel uncomfortable to pass judgement on them - not because other members maybe wouldn't like my comments, but simply because those comments would be based on complete ignorance.


Who said anything about anybody being a bad composer? Just because I don't like a composer doesn't mean I think they're a bad composer.

I'm not a big fan of Saint-Saens. Does that mean I think he's a bad composer? No not at all.

Anyway, I'm not arguing about this anymore, because it's pointless. I feel the way I feel and you feel what you feel.


----------



## JTech82

Bach said:


> Do you like William Byrd?


I can't say that I've heard enough William Byrd to form any kind of opinion of him.


----------



## JTech82




----------



## Bach

did you enjoy the link?


----------



## JTech82

Not pictured: Vaughan Williams: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4; Fantasia on Greensleeves; Leonard Slatkin; Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## JTech82

Bach said:


> did you enjoy the link?


Yes it was pretty good. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Elgarian

JTech82 said:


> It's just like you and Frederick Delius. I remember you expressing something to the effect that you can't connect with his music and that's perfectly fine, but you tried sugarcoat your feelings about his music with comments that essentially underlined "it's not him, it's me" train of thought. Just say you don't like something and be done with it. Nobody is going to dislike you because you expressed your true opinion.


I don't inhabit that kind of "black or white" universe, though. I know from long experience that my dislikes have often misled me, and that there's a good chance, if I keep my ears and eyes open, that one day I'll learn to enjoy Delius's music. That's not sugarcoating - it's realism. It's about knowing oneself, learning from experience, and making allowance for that.

Incidentally, every opinion I express on this forum (or anywhere else) is my true opinion. My opinion is no less true because I acknowledge that it might change one day.


----------



## JTech82

Elgarian said:


> I don't inhabit that kind of "black or white" universe, though. I know from long experience that my dislikes have often misled me, and that there's a good chance, if I keep my ears and eyes open, that one day I'll learn to enjoy Delius's music. That's not sugarcoating - it's realism. It's about knowing oneself, learning from experience, and making allowance for that.
> 
> Incidentally, every opinion I express on this forum (or anywhere else) is my true opinion. My opinion is no less true because I acknowledge that it might change one day.


You do make some good points, Elgarian. But I think if I spend time with something and "try" to like it, then I'm wasting my time. Sometimes, of course, you have to go back several times and listen to fully appreciate it, because it doesn't grab you right away.

I understand your viewpoint, Elgarian.


----------



## Bach

JTech82 said:


> Yes it was pretty good. Do you have any suggestions?


The catholic masses.

- Mass for Five Voices
- Mass for Four Voices
- Mass for Three Voices

The Ave Verum Corpus:


----------



## Elgarian

JTech82 said:


> But I think if I spend time with something and "try" to like it, then I'm wasting my time.


Oh yes, I agree with that. Usually (not always, but usually) that's my experience too. I'm no more fond of flogging dead horses than you are. I wouldn't want to give the impression that I spend my time listening to music I hate, 'trying' to like it - I like my music-listening to be pleasurable, just as you do.

No, usually what happens is that something - often I know not what - changes over time, and then some chance event acts as a trigger; I read something that sparks a fresh curiosity; or I hear a snatch of something that sounds more interesting than I used to think it was; or maybe I just think 'I'll try that again', quite out of the blue. And then, not always, but if I'm lucky, something clicks, and new doors and windows fly open. For example, you know that _200 Years at Versailles_ box that Gaston and I have raved about for months? Well, buying that in the first instance was just a shot in the dark - a whim. I thought there was a good chance that I was wasting my money. If you like, you could say I succumbed to the marketing! But quite by chance, the first sounds I heard from that box were two voices called Daneman and Petibon that seemed to have come straight from Heaven. I didn't realise it at the time, but they were responsible for the first cracks in my Baroque Berlin wall - a wall that would soon come crashing down.

I could never have predicted it; I wasn't 'trying'. But times change, and we change - and often we just don't realise it until the bombshell hits. Well, _I_ don't, anyway. But I like that kind of surprise.


----------



## JTech82

Elgarian said:


> Oh yes, I agree with that. Usually (not always, but usually) that's my experience too. I'm no more fond of flogging dead horses than you are. I wouldn't want to give the impression that I spend my time listening to music I hate, 'trying' to like it - I like my music-listening to be pleasurable, just as you do.
> 
> No, usually what happens is that something - often I know not what - changes over time, and then some chance event acts as a trigger; I read something that sparks a fresh curiosity; or I hear a snatch of something that sounds more interesting than I used to think it was; or maybe I just think 'I'll try that again', quite out of the blue. And then, not always, but if I'm lucky, something clicks, and new doors and windows fly open. For example, you know that _200 Years at Versailles_ box that Gaston and I have raved about for months? Well, buying that in the first instance was just a shot in the dark - a whim. I thought there was a good chance that I was wasting my money. If you like, you could say I succumbed to the marketing! But quite by chance, the first sounds I heard from that box were two voices called Daneman and Petibon that seemed to have come straight from Heaven. I didn't realise it at the time, but they were responsible for the first cracks in my Baroque Berlin wall - a wall that would soon come crashing down.
> 
> I could never have predicted it; I wasn't 'trying'. But times change, and we change - and often we just don't realise it until the bombshell hits. Well, _I_ don't, anyway. But I like that kind of surprise.


All I can really say is music affects people differently. What you consider beautiful, I could very well consider ho-hum, but I think there are some things we can always find agreement on.

My recent discovery of Hindemith has been really pleasurable for me and I think this was one of these instances where I totally dismissed him altogether, but came back to listen to him and something just clicked. He moved me and that's all it took.

Perhaps that will someday happen to me with the Baroque period, until then, I'm happy listening to what I enjoy and that gives me the most satisfaction, because this is, after all, why we listen to music in the first place.


----------



## JTech82

Bach said:


> The catholic masses.
> 
> - Mass for Five Voices
> - Mass for Four Voices
> - Mass for Three Voices
> 
> The Ave Verum Corpus:


Okay, Bach, my problem is I'm not much into vocals unless it has instrumental accompaniment, which gives me something to "hold onto" so to speak. Did Byrd compose for instruments?


----------



## JTech82

I always welcome new interpretations of Ravel and Claudio Abbado with the LSO aren't a bad match!


----------



## JTech82

Snagged this little beauty for $40. Can't beat that!


----------



## andruini

Louis Vierne - Complete Organ Symphonies
Alexander Scriabin - Piano Sonatas
After the Rain.. The Soft Sounds of Erik Satie
Saint-Säens/Gounod - Messe Op. 4 / Messe Chorale
Frederic Rzewski - The People United Will Never Be Defeated Variations


----------



## Elgarian

JTech82 said:


> My recent discovery of Hindemith has been really pleasurable for me and I think this was one of these instances where I totally dismissed him altogether, but came back to listen to him and something just clicked. He moved me and that's all it took.


That sounds like an example of the kind of thing I'm talking about: letting the jury stay out longer, as it were, and profiting from it.

(Incidentally, I get the impression that you think I'm trying to persuade you that you ought to be listening to baroque music, but I'm not. I don't want to persuade you to listen to anything at all. I'm just using baroque as the most recent example I've encountered, personally, to illustrate a general principle that I try to follow.)


----------



## jamzky

I got Rachel Podger playing the Bach solo violin sonatas and partitas. Love this lady and her Baroque violin. Sublime is the word in mind.


----------



## Bach

JTech82 said:


> Okay, Bach, my problem is I'm not much into vocals unless it has instrumental accompaniment, which gives me something to "hold onto" so to speak. Did Byrd compose for instruments?


He may have done, but none of it has survived.


----------



## Herzeleide

He composed for instruments, certainly. I have a disk of his keyboard (virginal) works.

Not sure if there's anything for instruments and voices.


----------



## handlebar

jamzky said:


> I got Rachel Podger playing the Bach solo violin sonatas and partitas. Love this lady and her Baroque violin. Sublime is the word in mind.


Listen to Monica Huggett and her Bach solo partita and sonata set. Absolutely stunning!!!
She has been playing baroque violin now for 30+ years.

http://www.musicianguide.com/biographies/1608004224/Monica-Huggett.html

We have the privilege of listening and hearing her playing in Portland with the Portland Baroque Orchestra.

Jim


----------



## jhar26




----------



## JTech82

Some oldies but goodies:


----------



## JTech82

Snagged this beauty early this morning:


----------



## Bach

Herzeleide said:


> He composed for instruments, certainly. I have a disk of his keyboard (virginal) works.
> 
> Not sure if there's anything for instruments and voices.


There isn't. Neither is there anything for instruments. (The virginal works are for instrument. Singular )


----------



## Bach

Jtech, you must have a thousand different recordings of Daphnis et Chloe by now.. doen't it get confusing? What if you just want to listen to Ravel rather than someone's interpretation of Ravel - you must have a favourite..?


----------



## JTech82

Bach said:


> Jtech, you must have a thousand different recordings of Daphnis et Chloe by now.. doen't it get confusing? What if you just want to listen to Ravel rather than someone's interpretation of Ravel - you must have a favourite..?


Well, Bach I am a collector as much as I am a listener, while it can be confusing at times. I'm perfectly okay with the confusion. I'm thankful and grateful to have the collection I have.

I like Dutoit's "Daphnis et Chloe" the best (right now).


----------



## Herzeleide

Bach said:


> There isn't. Neither is there anything for instruments. (The virginal works are for instrument. Singular )


----------



## handlebar

Herzeleide said:


>


I also own that same disc. Very good recording of music that needs to be heard more frequently.

Jim


----------



## Herzeleide

handlebar said:


> I also own that same disc. Very good recording of music that needs to be heard more frequently.
> 
> Jim


Yes, I love this type of music. I can highly recommend some of John Jenkins' consort music.


----------



## Bach

Hmm? Okay, Viol and Recorder consort music - but the compositional process is really rather similar to that of writing polyphony for a group of singers. I suppose I was referring to the the kind of renaissance instrumental music that Thoinot Arbeau was famous for..


----------



## Herzeleide

Bach said:


> Hmm? Okay, Viol and Recorder consort music - but the compositional process is really rather similar to that of writing polyphony for a group of singers. I suppose I was referring to the the kind of renaissance instrumental music that Thoinot Arbeau was famous for..


How do we know what was involved in Byrd's compositional process?

I understand that instrumental music originally strove to replicate the voice, but it's quite evident from listening to some of Byrd's virginal music that he's taking advantage of all the things one could not write for voices...


----------



## Bach

Yes, yes, yes - Virginal music aside - it is likely that a viol consort piece could be sung without any difficulty. He hardly employs any extended technique like Brahmsian multiple stops or pizzicati. 

And you can make assertions about his compositional process based on the fact that structurally and aesthetically a piece written for viol consort is similar to a piece written for voices. (Compare the viol music and choral music of Orlando Gibbons, for example)

Whereas Thoinot Arbeau uses instruments far more idiomatically.


----------



## Lisztfreak




----------



## JTech82

Lisztfreak said:


>


You're going to love that RVW by Vernon Handley. He did a great job with his music. I own the whole box set of the Handley RVW cycle and it's great.

Do you have a favorite RVW symphony? Mine is a toss-up between "A London Symphony" and "Symphony No. 5."


----------



## Lisztfreak

JTech82 said:


> You're going to love that RVW by Vernon Handley. He did a great job with his music. I own the whole box set of the Handley RVW cycle and it's great.
> 
> Do you have a favorite RVW symphony? Mine is a toss-up between "A London Symphony" and "Symphony No. 5."


Really? Great, I spent my bus ride home thinking whether Handley is a good RVW conductor. And I've seen that cycle in a shop, I might be buying it soon. It's quite cheap for a symphonic cycle. 289 kunas, which would make about 45-50$.

My favourite is also about toss-ups. In my case it would be between the 5th and the 6th. I know, two totally antipode works. But this will be the first time I hear the Pastoral, and I haven't heard the 8th yet, so things might change. There's still a lot of Ravel's favourite student to discover!


----------



## handlebar

Lisztfreak said:


>


I purchased this same set in London at the Virgin shoppe. A steal at £30. A wonderful set.

Jim


----------



## Lisztfreak

handlebar said:


> I purchased this same set in London at the Virgin shoppe. A steal at £30. A wonderful set.
> 
> Jim


Hey, now I want to go back and have it right away because of your praises! And I've already spent my disc-funds for this month... poor me.


----------



## JTech82

Lisztfreak said:


> Really? Great, I spent my bus ride home thinking whether Handley is a good RVW conductor. And I've seen that cycle in a shop, I might be buying it soon. It's quite cheap for a symphonic cycle. 289 kunas, which would make about 45-50$.
> 
> My favourite is also about toss-ups. In my case it would be between the 5th and the 6th. I know, two totally antipode works. But this will be the first time I hear the Pastoral, and I haven't heard the 8th yet, so things might change. There's still a lot of Ravel's favourite student to discover!


That's right! Vaughan Williams studied with Ravel for a few months. You can definitely hear Ravel's influence in VW's works, especially "A London Symphony" in particular the third movement "Scherzo" where the oboist gets a nice little workout! 

I would definitely get that Handley cycle of VW if you can. It's worth every penny. Handley is a fine RVW conductor.


----------



## Herzeleide

Bach said:


> Yes, yes, yes - Virginal music aside - it is likely that a viol consort piece could be sung without any difficulty. He hardly employs any extended technique like Brahmsian multiple stops or pizzicati.
> 
> And you can make assertions about his compositional process based on the fact that structurally and aesthetically a piece written for viol consort is similar to a piece written for voices. (Compare the viol music and choral music of Orlando Gibbons, for example)
> 
> Whereas Thoinot Arbeau uses instruments far more idiomatically.


Very good, but:

a) I never asserted in the first place that Byrd's instrumental music was idiomatic, merely that it existed.

b) In order to save face when proven wrong about Byrd's instrumental music, you digressed on to the irrelevant issue of whether his instrumental music was idiomatic, or simply composed as though for voices.


----------



## jhar26

Three cd set of Symphonies Concertantes of lesser known composers from the classical era.


----------



## Elgarian

I have tickets to see _Il Seraglio_ (to be sung in English) later in the year, and thought I'd better prepare for the event in order to give it half a chance of working. So I bought this:










First impression: 

Switched off after 40 minutes. Too depressing to talk about.


----------



## JTech82

Mahler: Symphonies, Bernard Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orch., 10-CD set Philips. I snagged this little gem of a set for $34. You can't beat that!


----------



## handlebar

JTech82 said:


> Mahler: Symphonies, Bernard Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orch., 10-CD set Philips. I snagged this little gem of a set for $34. You can't beat that!


That's a steal!!!!! Great set too.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> That's a steal!!!!! Great set too.
> 
> Jim


Yeah, Jim I'm looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## Mirror Image

Got this great set for $50, which is a little more than I wanted to pay, but I can't help it:









Got this set for $41. Not a bad deal either:


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Mirror Image

Snagged this beauty for $18:









Snagged this beauty for $12:


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## jhar26




----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image

Bruckner: The Symphonies, Berlin Radio Symphony Orch., Royal Concertgebouw Orch., Riccardo Chailly --- 10-CD set, Decca:


----------



## Conor71

Thanks to the Australian Governments economic stimulus plan I have been able to afford going on a record shopping spree! 














































This lot should keep me going for a few months! - Especially interested to hear the Brilliant Classics stuff as Ive never bought from them before.


----------



## Mirror Image

C71 said:


> Thanks to the Australian Governments economic stimulus plan I have been able to afford going on a record shopping spree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lot should keep me going for a few months! - Especially interested to hear the Brilliant Classics stuff as Ive never bought from them before.


THOSE ARE SOME UNBELIEVABLE SETS YOU HAVE THERE, C71!

Sorry for all the caps, I get excited anytime I see someone purchase Jean Martinon's Debussy/Ravel cycle. I own everything you just bought except for that Sibelius set on Brilliant Classics. Let me know how you like that one.

Good choice on the Mahler by the way! Tennstedt is so intense. You're going to love it! Some good sets!

I own that Shostakovich set, but I haven't even heard it yet. Let me how that one is too okay?


----------



## Mirror Image

Sibelius: The Symphonies, San Francisco Symphony Orch., Herbert Blomstedt, Decca 4-CD set:









I think this is my one hundredth Sibelius box set! I know it's not, but it sure feels like it!


----------



## handlebar

The Blomstedt Sibelius set is wonderful!!!

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> The Blomstedt Sibelius set is wonderful!!!
> 
> Jim


Yeah, I've read a lot about it Jim, but I just now have gotten around to buying and I bought for $14 brand new, sealed. I already own many other symphony cycles of Sibelius, so why not one more!


----------



## handlebar

Mirror Image said:


> Yeah, I've read a lot about it Jim, but I just now have gotten around to buying and I bought for $14 brand new, sealed. I already own many other symphony cycles of Sibelius, so why not one more!


What a steal of a price!!! I own the Gibson and Jarvi sets both. But at that price, would love to add the Blomstedt. He is an underrated conductor in my opinion. I own a Bruckner 7th of his on a Denon CD and it is the best 7th I own. A sheer delight!

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> What a steal of a price!!! I own the Gibson and Jarvi sets both. But at that price, would love to add the Blomstedt. He is an underrated conductor in my opinion. I own a Bruckner 7th of his on a Denon CD and it is the best 7th I own. A sheer delight!
> 
> Jim


Yeah I'm glad I got, but you can own a copy of it too right now on Amazon brand new, sealed for $17:

http://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Symp...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1240594112&sr=1-1

It retails for $30, so I think that's a great deal.

I also think Blomstedt is very underrated. I own many recordings with Blomstedt. His Nielsen, Hindemith, and now his Sibelius. Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## handlebar

Thanks for the link. I will wander over there and look at that.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> Thanks for the link. I will wander over there and look at that.
> 
> Jim


You're welcome. That's a great deal for that set.


----------



## Mirror Image

Snagged this beauty for $25 in "like new" condition.










This set is a 10-CD collection of Shostakovich's symphonies, but it also has some other pieces scattered throughout the set like "Jazz Suite" and "Gadfly Suite." This set also lists for well over $60.


----------



## World Violist

Totally on a whim, I've begun building a Shostakovich symphony cycle today; I was at the Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra's performance of the Mendelssohn violin concerto (Midori was the soloist; it didn't have any musical direction whatsoever), a piece by Messiaen, and Saint-Saens' Organ symphony (which really wasn't that great; certainly not the greatest first impression) and decided to buy this:










I haven't gotten to listen to it yet.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> Totally on a whim, I've begun building a Shostakovich symphony cycle today; I was at the Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra's performance of the Mendelssohn violin concerto (Midori was the soloist; it didn't have any musical direction whatsoever), a piece by Messiaen, and Saint-Saens' Organ symphony (which really wasn't that great; certainly not the greatest first impression) and decided to buy this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten to listen to it yet.


Paavo Jarvi is a good conductor, but I'm not sure how well he performs Shostakovich, but his Sibelius and Grieg have gotten rave reviews.

I own a good bit by Shostakovich, so if you need any help I would be willing to give you many recommendations.


----------



## Conor71

Mirror Image said:


> THOSE ARE SOME UNBELIEVABLE SETS YOU HAVE THERE, C71!
> 
> Sorry for all the caps, I get excited anytime I see someone purchase Jean Martinon's Debussy/Ravel cycle. I own everything you just bought except for that Sibelius set on Brilliant Classics. Let me know how you like that one.
> 
> Good choice on the Mahler by the way! Tennstedt is so intense. You're going to love it! Some good sets!
> 
> I own that Shostakovich set, but I haven't even heard it yet. Let me how that one is too okay?


Thanks Mirror Image, will be sure to let you know how the new sets go


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> Paavo Jarvi is a good conductor, but I'm not sure how well he performs Shostakovich, but his Sibelius and Grieg have gotten rave reviews.
> 
> I own a good bit by Shostakovich, so if you need any help I would be willing to give you many recommendations.


Thank you for the offer, but I think I'll be able find my own way in Shostakovich.

As for Paavo Jarvi's Shostakovich, there's a video on Youtube of him conducting the finale of the 5th symphony. Stunning, I think.


----------



## Mirror Image

C71 said:


> Thanks Mirror Image, will be sure to let you know how the new sets go


Yes, let me know your impressions of those sets. I own them all, but two, so I would love to hear your opinion.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> Thank you for the offer, but I think I'll be able find my own way in Shostakovich.


You're welcome. My first set of Shostakovich was Bernard Haitink's set on Decca. It's still a stunning set in my opinion. I'm ashamed to admit that I haven't even heard the whole thing except for the first 5 discs. I have so much to listen to.

I now own three Shostakovich cycles. One on Brilliant Classics, one of Decca, and now one on EMI.


----------



## Conor71

Bought these cheap in town today:


----------



## World Violist

C71 said:


> Bought these cheap in town today:


Both of those are marvelous recordings. You'll love them both.



Mirror Image said:


> You're welcome. My first set of Shostakovich was Bernard Haitink's set on Decca. It's still a stunning set in my opinion. I'm ashamed to admit that I haven't even heard the whole thing except for the first 5 discs. I have so much to listen to.


I'm looking at the Kondrashin box of the symphonies. They're in chronological order, and as fillers use some of his other orchestral pieces.

I've heard great things about Mariss Jansons' set, especially the 13th symphony.


----------



## World Violist

Just ordered this stuff:










Kalevi Aho: Symphony No. 9 (for trombone and orchestra); Cello concerto
Osmo Vänskä/Lahti Symphony Orchestra










Rautavaara: 8 Symphonies
Mikko Franck/National Orchestra of Belgium; Max Pommer/Leipzig Radio Symphony, Helsinki Philharmonic; Leif Segerstam/Helsinki Philharmonic

I'm feeling rather optimistic about all of this. I'm being more immersed in Finnish music. Goody.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> Just ordered this stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalevi Aho: Symphony No. 9 (for trombone and orchestra); Cello concerto
> Osmo Vänskä/Lahti Symphony Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rautavaara: 8 Symphonies
> Mikko Franck/National Orchestra of Belgium; Max Pommer/Leipzig Radio Symphony, Helsinki Philharmonic; Leif Segerstam/Helsinki Philharmonic
> 
> I'm feeling rather optimistic about all of this. I'm being more immersed in Finnish music. Goody.


World Violist, seeing as you like Nordic music like I do, I also recommend to you this tasty little set:










Melartin's claim to fame would probably be he conducted and introduced audiences to the works of Mahler throughout Scandinavia, but while he was a conductor of significant importance in his homeland, he was also a great symphonist and wrote 6 very good symphonies that deserve to be heard at least once.


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> World Violist, seeing as you like Nordic music like I do, I also recommend to you this tasty little set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melartin's claim to fame would probably be he conducted and introduced audiences to the works of Mahler throughout Scandinavia, but while he was a conductor of significant importance in his homeland, he was also a great symphonist and wrote 6 very good symphonies that deserve to be heard at least once.


I have already noticed the Melartin set in my travels through Amazon, read the reviews, and have bookmarked the set. I'm sure I'll get to it some day. Thanks for the further recommendation though!


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> I have already noticed the Melartin set in my travels through Amazon, read the reviews, and have bookmarked the set. I'm sure I'll get to it some day. Thanks for the further recommendation though!


No problem. I'm not sure if you have seen this one:










This is an excellent set of Hugo Alfven symphonies with Neeme Jarvi.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> No problem. I'm not sure if you have seen this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an excellent set of Hugo Alfven symphonies with Neeme Jarvi.


In fact, I believe you posted about it some time ago. Therefore I have noted them as well. Haha. I just need to find all the Scandinavian/Finnish symphonies ever written.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> In fact, I believe you posted about it some time ago. Therefore I have noted them as well. Haha. I just need to find all the Scandinavian/Finnish symphonies ever written.


Yeah, I do too. 

But you know what's amazing to me is how many Scandinavian composers, with the exception of Nielsen and Sibelius, are not being performed more. Most of what I heard by other Nordic composers has been incredible. These composers wrote some of the most beautiful music I have ever heard.


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> Yeah, I do too.
> 
> But you know what's amazing to me is how many Scandinavian composers, with the exception of Nielsen and Sibelius, are not being performed more. Most of what I heard by other Nordic composers has been incredible. These composers wrote some of the most beautiful music I have ever heard.


And even Nielsen isn't performed THAT much.

It's really amazing, being close to the Cincinnati Symphony, conducted by Paavo Järvi. Pretty frequently he'll put in a piece by a Nordic (mostly Estonian) composer--Erkki-Sven Tuur, Veljo Tormis, whomever--and frequently enough it will be one of my favorite pieces on the program. It's really quite amazing.

England, though, still seems to have the least-represented composers.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> And even Nielsen isn't performed THAT much.
> 
> It's really amazing, being close to the Cincinnati Symphony, conducted by Paavo Järvi. Pretty frequently he'll put in a piece by a Nordic (mostly Estonian) composer--Erkki-Sven Tuur, Veljo Tormis, whomever--and frequently enough it will be one of my favorite pieces on the program. It's really quite amazing.
> 
> England, though, still seems to have the least-represented composers.


Wow, you can go see the Cincinnati Symphony whenever want with Paavo Jarvi conducting? That's great, WV! Do you ever go and see them? What would you say was one of the best classical performances you've ever seen?

I live in Atlanta, but I never have even seen the ASO. I heard Robert Spano is doing good things with the orchestra, but I would honestly like to see Yoel Levi back. He was a lot better conductor in my opinion.


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> Wow, you can go see the Cincinnati Symphony whenever want with Paavo Jarvi conducting? That's great, WV! Do you ever go and see them? What would you say was one of the best classical performances you've ever seen?
> 
> I live in Atlanta, but I never have even seen the ASO. I heard Robert Spano is doing good things with the orchestra, but I would honestly like to see Yoel Levi back. He was a lot better conductor in my opinion.


I go and see them rather often. Best classical performance I've ever seen... haha. Too many. I saw them doing Mahler's 1st some time ago, and that was the most perfect Mahler 1 I think I've ever heard. It beat all of my recordings easily. Also on that concert was Denis Matsuev in Tchaikovsky's second piano concerto, which was also amazing. And Erkki-Sven Tüür's "The Path and the Traces" received its US premiere in that same concert. That was one heck of a long concert, but man was it one to remember. I think that takes the cake as my favorite so far.

I'm not so familiar with the ASO. I mean, I've heard some of Robert Shaw's work with them, which really wasn't about the orchestra at all (I mean, all that I've ever heard from them are choral works; and the chorus dominates completely). I've heard that Robert Spano released a pretty darn good recording of Kullervo, though. Apart from some pronunciation issues, the musical aspect is apparently great. You should ask Tapkaara about it; I think he has it, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> I go and see them rather often. Best classical performance I've ever seen... haha. Too many. I saw them doing Mahler's 1st some time ago, and that was the most perfect Mahler 1 I think I've ever heard. It beat all of my recordings easily. Also on that concert was Denis Matsuev in Tchaikovsky's second piano concerto, which was also amazing. And Erkki-Sven Tüür's "The Path and the Traces" received its US premiere in that same concert. That was one heck of a long concert, but man was it one to remember. I think that takes the cake as my favorite so far.
> 
> I'm not so familiar with the ASO. I mean, I've heard some of Robert Shaw's work with them, which really wasn't about the orchestra at all (I mean, all that I've ever heard from them are choral works; and the chorus dominates completely). I've heard that Robert Spano released a pretty darn good recording of Kullervo, though. Apart from some pronunciation issues, the musical aspect is apparently great. You should ask Tapkaara about it; I think he has it, if I'm not mistaken.


Wow, I love Paavo Jarvi so much. You're very lucky to have him near you. His Sibelius is just beautiful. I have two P. Jarvi recordings of Sibelius - "Kullervo" (the one you and Tapkaara were raving about a few months ago) and the other called "Cantatas," which is all choral with orchestra works that are rarely performed. Here is that CD:










Robert Spano I heard is doing a good job and I own that recording of "Kullervo" on Telarc, but I haven't even listened to it yet unfortunately.


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> Wow, I love Paavo Jarvi so much. You're very lucky to have him near you. His Sibelius is just beautiful. I have two P. Jarvi recordings of Sibelius - "Kullervo" (the one you and Tapkaara were raving about a few months ago) and the other called "Cantatas," which is all choral with orchestra works that are rarely performed. Here is that CD:


I have seen that CD before. I haven't bought it yet, but that's only because of my restricted budget. I could have bought it two nights ago, as I was at a concert with Midori playing Mendelssohn and the Saint-Saens Organ symphony, with Messiaen's "Forgotten Offerings" as the first piece. There were CD's out in the lobby afterward, and in a fit of impulse I bought the Shostakovich 10th that Paavo released about a month or so ago. As for the Sibelius "Cantatas", I believe it got some really prestigious award, didn't it? Or maybe it's my mind playing tricks on me?

Did you see that he's releasing a Bruckner SACD? It's of the 7th symphony. I'm probably not going to get it for the one fact that I don't have access to an SACD player (and this one is a full SACD, not a Hybrid, which I personally find ridiculous).


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> I have seen that CD before. I haven't bought it yet, but that's only because of my restricted budget. I could have bought it two nights ago, as I was at a concert with Midori playing Mendelssohn and the Saint-Saens Organ symphony, with Messiaen's "Forgotten Offerings" as the first piece. There were CD's out in the lobby afterward, and in a fit of impulse I bought the Shostakovich 10th that Paavo released about a month or so ago. As for the Sibelius "Cantatas", I believe it got some really prestigious award, didn't it? Or maybe it's my mind playing tricks on me?
> 
> Did you see that he's releasing a Bruckner SACD? It's of the 7th symphony. I'm probably not going to get it for the one fact that I don't have access to an SACD player (and this one is a full SACD, not a Hybrid, which I personally find ridiculous).


I wasn't aware that CD got any awards, but that doesn't mean it didn't of course. It's a great recording. Very beautiful. I highly recommend it.

Paavo Jarvi is coming out with a Bruckner recording? Oh my this is going to be good.

Speaking of Shostakovich, how are you enjoying the magically aggressive, wild, emotional world of Shostakovich? Are you enjoying Jarvi's interpretation?


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Tapkaara

Mirror Image said:


> Wow, I love Paavo Jarvi so much. You're very lucky to have him near you. His Sibelius is just beautiful. I have two P. Jarvi recordings of Sibelius - "Kullervo" (the one you and Tapkaara were raving about a few months ago) and the other called "Cantatas," which is all choral with orchestra works that are rarely performed. Here is that CD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Spano I heard is doing a good job and I own that recording of "Kullervo" on Telarc, but I haven't even listened to it yet unfortunately.


This is a good recording, but Vanska/Lahti is better in all of these, especially Snofrid. Vanska's Snofrid will make your jaw drop.


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> This is a good recording, but Vanska/Lahti is better in all of these, especially Snofrid. Vanska's Snofrid will make your jaw drop.


Yeah, I need to get some of Vanska's Sibelius readings. I have heard nothing but great things about them from every Sibelius fan.


----------



## Mirror Image

Got my hands on this Sibelius Bis box for $67:










Here is the content of this set:

The Essential SIBELIUS - Table of contents/artists

Disc 1: 
Symphony No.1 in E minor, Op.39 
Symphony No.4 in A minor, Op.63 
Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä

Disc 2: 
Symphony No.2 in D major, Op.43 
Symphony No.3 in C major, Op.52 
Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä

Disc 3: 
Symphony No.5 in E flat major, Op.82 
En saga, Op.9 
Pohjola's Daughter, Op.49 
Valse triste, Op.44 No.1 
Finlandia, Op.26 
Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä

Disc 4: 
Symphony No.6 (in D minor), Op.104 
Symphony No.7 in C major, Op.105 
Tapiola, Op.112 
Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä

Disc 5: 
Concerto in D minor for Violin and Orchestra, Op.47 
Leonidas Kavakos, violin 
Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä

Two Serious Melodies for cello and orchestra, Op.77 
Marko Ylönen, cello 
Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä

Two Serenades for violin and orchestra, Op.69 
Six Humoresques for violin and orchestra 
Dong-Suk Kang, violin 
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra · Neeme Järvi

Disc 6: 
Kullervo, Op.7 
Lilli Paasikivi, mezzo-soprano · Raimo Laukka, baritone 
Helsinki University Chorus 
Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä

Disc 7: 
The Wood-Nymph, Op.15 
Lemminkäinen Suite, Op.22 
Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä

Disc 8: 
Karelia Suite, Op.11 
Scènes historiques, Set I, Op.25 
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra · Neeme Järvi

Athenarnes sång (Song of the Athenians), Op.31 No.3 
Lahti Boys' Choir · Helsinki University Chorus 
Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä

Tulen synty (The Origin of Fire), Op.32 
Tommi Hakala, baritone · Helsinki University Chorus 
Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä

Vapautettu kuningatar (The Captive Queen), Op.48 
Dominante Choir 
Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä

Rakastava for strings, timpani and triangle, Op.14 
Andante festivo, JS34b 
Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä

Disc 9: 
Kung Kristian II (King Christian II), Op.27 (suite) 
Pelléas et Mélisande, Op.46 (suite) 
The Tempest, Op.109 (extracts) 
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra · Neeme Järvi

Disc 10: 
Snöfrid, Op.29 
Stina Ekblad, narrator 
Jubilate Choir 
Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä

The Bard, Op.64 
The Oceanides, Op.73 
Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä

Luonnotar, Op.70 
Helena Juntunen, soprano 
Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä

Sortunut ääni (The Broken Voice), Op.18 No.1 
Venematka (The Boat Journey), Op.18 No.3 
Sydämeni laulu (Song of my Heart), Op.18 No.6 
Helsinki University Chorus · Matti Hyökki

Rakastava (The Lover), JS160a (Op.14) 
Monica Groop, mezzo-soprano · Sauli Tiilikainen, baritone 
ubilate Choir · Astrid Riska

Isänmaalle (To the Fatherland), JS98a 
Saarella palaa (Fire on the Island), Op.18 No.4 
Soi kiitokseksi Luojan (We Praise Thee, Our Creator), Op.23 No.6a 
Män från slätten och havet (Men from Land and Sea), Op.65a 
Jubilate Choir · Astrid Riska

Till havs (At Sea), Op.84 No.5 
Fridolins dårskap (Fridolin's Folly), JS84 
Jone havsfärd (Jonah's Voyage), JS100 
Orphei Drängar · Robert Sund

Jääkärien marssi, Op.91a (March of the Finnish Jäger Battalion) 
Helsinki University Chorus 
Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä

Finlandia-Hymni (Finlandia Hymn), Op.26 
Jubilate Choir · Astrid Riska

Disc 11: 
Svarta rosor (Black Roses), Op.36 No.1 
Men min fågel märks dock icke (But my Bird is Long in Homing), Op.36 No.2 
Säv, säv, susa (Sigh, Sigh, Sedges), Op.36 No.4 
Illalle (To Evening), Op.17 No.6 
Im Feld ein Mädchen singt (A Maiden Yonder Sings), Op.50 No.3 
Aus banger Brust (O, Wert Thou Here), Op.50 No.4 
Die stille Stadt (The Silent Town), Op.50 No.5 
Anne Sofie von Otter, mezzo-soprano · Bengt Forsberg, piano

Våren flyktar hastigt (Spring is Flying), Op.13 No.4 
Se'n har jag ej frågat mera (Since Then I Have Questioned No Further), Op.17 No.1 
Höstkväll (Autumn Evening), Op.38 No.1 
Arioso, Op.3 (1911) 
MariAnne Häggander, soprano 
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra · Jorma Panula

Näcken (The Watersprite), song/melodrama, JS138 
Monica Groop, mezzo-soprano · Lasse Pöysti, narrator 
Jaakko Kuusisto, violin · Joel Laakso, cello · Folke Gräsbeck, piano

Giv mig ej glans, ej guld, ej prakt (Give Me No Splendour), Op.1 No.4 
Jag är ett träd (The Tree), Op.57 No.5 
Näcken (The Watersprite), Op.57 No.8 
Hymn to Thaïs, JS97 
Kaiutar (The Echo Nymph), Op.72 No.4 
Längtan heter min arvedel (Longing is my Heritage), Op.86 No.2 
I systrar, I bröder, I älskande par (Ye Sisters, Ye Brothers), Op.86 No.6 
Monica Groop, mezzo-soprano · Love Derwinger, piano

Demanten på marssnön (The Diamond on the March Snow), Op.36 No.6 
Sången om korsspindeln (The Song of the Cross Spider), Op.27 No.4 
På verandan vid havet (On a Balcony by the Sea), Op.38 No.2 
Kom nu hit, död (Come Away, Death), Op.60 No.1 
Jorma Hynninen, baritone 
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra · Jorma Panula

Souda, souda, sinisorsa (Swim, Duck, Swim), JS180 
Norden (The North), Op.90 No.1 
Narciss (Narcissus), JS140 
Den första kyssen (The First Kiss), Op.37 No.1 
Var det en dröm? (Was it a Dream?), Op.37 No.4 
Flickan kom ifrån sin älsklings möte (The Tryst) , Op.37 No.5 
Anne Sofie von Otter, mezzo-soprano · Bengt Forsberg, piano

Tanken (The Thought), JS192 
Anne Sofie von Otter and Monica Groop, mezzo-sopranos 
Bengt Forsberg, piano

Disc12: 
Moderato - Allegro appassionato in C sharp minor JS131 
String Quartet in A minor, JS183 
String Quartet in D minor 'Voces intimae', Op.56 
Tempera Quartet 
(Laura Vikman, violin I · Silva Koskela, violin II 
Tiila Kangas, viola · Ulla Lampela, cello)

Disc 13: 
Piano Trio in D major, 'Korpo', JS209 
Jaakko Kuusisto, violin · Marko Ylönen, cello · Folke Gräsbeck, piano

Piano Quintet in G minor, JS159 
Jaakko Kuusisto, violin I · Laura Vikman, violin II 
Anna Kreetta Gribajcevic, viola · Joel Laakso, cello 
Folke Gräsbeck, piano

La pompeuse Marche d'Asis, JS116 
Jaakko Kuusisto, violin · Marko Ylönen, cello · Folke Gräsbeck, piano

Disc 14: 
Vattendroppar (Water Drops), JS216 
Jaakko Kuusisto, violin · Taneli Turunen, cello

Andante cantabile in E flat major, JS30b 
Folke Gräsbeck, piano · Harri Viitanen, harmonium

Andante cantabile in G major, JS33 
Sonata in F major, JS178 (1889) 
Jaakko Kuusisto, violin · Folke Gräsbeck, piano

Malinconia, Op.20 (1900) 
Torleif Thedéen, cello · Folke Gräsbeck, piano

Four Pieces, Op.78 for violin and piano 
Sonatina in E major, Op.80 
Two Danses Champêtres from Op.106 
Nils-Erik Sparf violin · Bengt Forsberg piano

Disc 15: 
Florestan, JS82 
Impromptu in B minor, Op.5 No.5 
Sonata in F major, Op.12 
Folke Gräsbeck, piano

Romance in D flat major, Op.24 No.9 
Kyllikki, three lyric pieces, Op.41 
Sonatina in F sharp minor, Op.67 No.1 
Sonatina in E major, Op.67 No.2 
Sonatina in B minor, Op.67 No.3 
Den ensamma furan (The Solitary Fir Tree), Op.75 No.2 
Granen (The Spruce), Op.75 No.5 
Scène romantique, Op.101 No.5 
The Village Church, Op.103 No.1 
Erik T. Tawaststjerna, piano

(Taken from Bis' website)


----------



## Conor71

I had to buy this again as the original seller I had purchased from on Amazon couldnt supply the product.
Paid slightly less for it this time around as its a second-hand copy in VGC.
Quite pleased with this purchase as I paid $53 AUD and most of the EMI budget boxes retail for +$75 at my local Classical Music shop .










Im a fan of these EMI budget boxes and will have 8 when I recieve my new music - Ive noticed that a few of them arent available through Amazon anymore and think I read a message on these boards that they may be going out of print? Anyone able to confirm this?


----------



## Mirror Image

C71 said:


> I had to buy this again as the original seller I had purchased from on Amazon couldnt supply the product.
> Paid slightly less for it this time around as its a second-hand copy in VGC.
> Quite pleased with this purchase as I paid $53 AUD and most of the EMI budget boxes retail for +$75 at my local Classical Music shop .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im a fan of these EMI budget boxes and will have 8 when I recieve my new music - Ive noticed that a few of them arent available through Amazon anymore and think I read a message on these boards that they may be going out of print? Anyone able to confirm this?


That box is THE set to own in my honest opinion for Ravel and Debussy. I've owned that one for quite a while, but I still regard it as some of the best Debussy and Ravel I've ever heard. I'm a huge fan of Debussy and Ravel. I own quite a lot by both composers, but I still return to that set from time to time.

That set is now out-of-print in the United States (thank goodness I bought mine when it was in print).

Good, solid, smart choice. Jean Martinon was one of the great conductors of our time.


----------



## chung

Mirror Image said:


> Got my hands on this Sibelius Bis box for $67:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the content of this set:
> 
> The Essential SIBELIUS - Table of contents/artists
> 
> Disc 1:
> Symphony No.1 in E minor, Op.39
> Symphony No.4 in A minor, Op.63
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä
> 
> Disc 2:
> Symphony No.2 in D major, Op.43
> Symphony No.3 in C major, Op.52
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä
> 
> Disc 3:
> Symphony No.5 in E flat major, Op.82
> En saga, Op.9
> Pohjola's Daughter, Op.49
> Valse triste, Op.44 No.1
> Finlandia, Op.26
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä
> 
> Disc 4:
> Symphony No.6 (in D minor), Op.104
> Symphony No.7 in C major, Op.105
> Tapiola, Op.112
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä
> 
> Disc 5:
> Concerto in D minor for Violin and Orchestra, Op.47
> Leonidas Kavakos, violin
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä
> 
> Two Serious Melodies for cello and orchestra, Op.77
> Marko Ylönen, cello
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä
> 
> Two Serenades for violin and orchestra, Op.69
> Six Humoresques for violin and orchestra
> Dong-Suk Kang, violin
> Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra · Neeme Järvi
> 
> Disc 6:
> Kullervo, Op.7
> Lilli Paasikivi, mezzo-soprano · Raimo Laukka, baritone
> Helsinki University Chorus
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä
> 
> Disc 7:
> The Wood-Nymph, Op.15
> Lemminkäinen Suite, Op.22
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä
> 
> Disc 8:
> Karelia Suite, Op.11
> Scènes historiques, Set I, Op.25
> Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra · Neeme Järvi
> 
> Athenarnes sång (Song of the Athenians), Op.31 No.3
> Lahti Boys' Choir · Helsinki University Chorus
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä
> 
> Tulen synty (The Origin of Fire), Op.32
> Tommi Hakala, baritone · Helsinki University Chorus
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä
> 
> Vapautettu kuningatar (The Captive Queen), Op.48
> Dominante Choir
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä
> 
> Rakastava for strings, timpani and triangle, Op.14
> Andante festivo, JS34b
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä
> 
> Disc 9:
> Kung Kristian II (King Christian II), Op.27 (suite)
> Pelléas et Mélisande, Op.46 (suite)
> The Tempest, Op.109 (extracts)
> Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra · Neeme Järvi
> 
> Disc 10:
> Snöfrid, Op.29
> Stina Ekblad, narrator
> Jubilate Choir
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä
> 
> The Bard, Op.64
> The Oceanides, Op.73
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä
> 
> Luonnotar, Op.70
> Helena Juntunen, soprano
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä
> 
> Sortunut ääni (The Broken Voice), Op.18 No.1
> Venematka (The Boat Journey), Op.18 No.3
> Sydämeni laulu (Song of my Heart), Op.18 No.6
> Helsinki University Chorus · Matti Hyökki
> 
> Rakastava (The Lover), JS160a (Op.14)
> Monica Groop, mezzo-soprano · Sauli Tiilikainen, baritone
> ubilate Choir · Astrid Riska
> 
> Isänmaalle (To the Fatherland), JS98a
> Saarella palaa (Fire on the Island), Op.18 No.4
> Soi kiitokseksi Luojan (We Praise Thee, Our Creator), Op.23 No.6a
> Män från slätten och havet (Men from Land and Sea), Op.65a
> Jubilate Choir · Astrid Riska
> 
> Till havs (At Sea), Op.84 No.5
> Fridolins dårskap (Fridolin's Folly), JS84
> Jone havsfärd (Jonah's Voyage), JS100
> Orphei Drängar · Robert Sund
> 
> Jääkärien marssi, Op.91a (March of the Finnish Jäger Battalion)
> Helsinki University Chorus
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä
> 
> Finlandia-Hymni (Finlandia Hymn), Op.26
> Jubilate Choir · Astrid Riska
> 
> Disc 11:
> Svarta rosor (Black Roses), Op.36 No.1
> Men min fågel märks dock icke (But my Bird is Long in Homing), Op.36 No.2
> Säv, säv, susa (Sigh, Sigh, Sedges), Op.36 No.4
> Illalle (To Evening), Op.17 No.6
> Im Feld ein Mädchen singt (A Maiden Yonder Sings), Op.50 No.3
> Aus banger Brust (O, Wert Thou Here), Op.50 No.4
> Die stille Stadt (The Silent Town), Op.50 No.5
> Anne Sofie von Otter, mezzo-soprano · Bengt Forsberg, piano
> 
> Våren flyktar hastigt (Spring is Flying), Op.13 No.4
> Se'n har jag ej frågat mera (Since Then I Have Questioned No Further), Op.17 No.1
> Höstkväll (Autumn Evening), Op.38 No.1
> Arioso, Op.3 (1911)
> MariAnne Häggander, soprano
> Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra · Jorma Panula
> 
> Näcken (The Watersprite), song/melodrama, JS138
> Monica Groop, mezzo-soprano · Lasse Pöysti, narrator
> Jaakko Kuusisto, violin · Joel Laakso, cello · Folke Gräsbeck, piano
> 
> Giv mig ej glans, ej guld, ej prakt (Give Me No Splendour), Op.1 No.4
> Jag är ett träd (The Tree), Op.57 No.5
> Näcken (The Watersprite), Op.57 No.8
> Hymn to Thaïs, JS97
> Kaiutar (The Echo Nymph), Op.72 No.4
> Längtan heter min arvedel (Longing is my Heritage), Op.86 No.2
> I systrar, I bröder, I älskande par (Ye Sisters, Ye Brothers), Op.86 No.6
> Monica Groop, mezzo-soprano · Love Derwinger, piano
> 
> Demanten på marssnön (The Diamond on the March Snow), Op.36 No.6
> Sången om korsspindeln (The Song of the Cross Spider), Op.27 No.4
> På verandan vid havet (On a Balcony by the Sea), Op.38 No.2
> Kom nu hit, död (Come Away, Death), Op.60 No.1
> Jorma Hynninen, baritone
> Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra · Jorma Panula
> 
> Souda, souda, sinisorsa (Swim, Duck, Swim), JS180
> Norden (The North), Op.90 No.1
> Narciss (Narcissus), JS140
> Den första kyssen (The First Kiss), Op.37 No.1
> Var det en dröm? (Was it a Dream?), Op.37 No.4
> Flickan kom ifrån sin älsklings möte (The Tryst) , Op.37 No.5
> Anne Sofie von Otter, mezzo-soprano · Bengt Forsberg, piano
> 
> Tanken (The Thought), JS192
> Anne Sofie von Otter and Monica Groop, mezzo-sopranos
> Bengt Forsberg, piano
> 
> Disc12:
> Moderato - Allegro appassionato in C sharp minor JS131
> String Quartet in A minor, JS183
> String Quartet in D minor 'Voces intimae', Op.56
> Tempera Quartet
> (Laura Vikman, violin I · Silva Koskela, violin II
> Tiila Kangas, viola · Ulla Lampela, cello)
> 
> Disc 13:
> Piano Trio in D major, 'Korpo', JS209
> Jaakko Kuusisto, violin · Marko Ylönen, cello · Folke Gräsbeck, piano
> 
> Piano Quintet in G minor, JS159
> Jaakko Kuusisto, violin I · Laura Vikman, violin II
> Anna Kreetta Gribajcevic, viola · Joel Laakso, cello
> Folke Gräsbeck, piano
> 
> La pompeuse Marche d'Asis, JS116
> Jaakko Kuusisto, violin · Marko Ylönen, cello · Folke Gräsbeck, piano
> 
> Disc 14:
> Vattendroppar (Water Drops), JS216
> Jaakko Kuusisto, violin · Taneli Turunen, cello
> 
> Andante cantabile in E flat major, JS30b
> Folke Gräsbeck, piano · Harri Viitanen, harmonium
> 
> Andante cantabile in G major, JS33
> Sonata in F major, JS178 (1889)
> Jaakko Kuusisto, violin · Folke Gräsbeck, piano
> 
> Malinconia, Op.20 (1900)
> Torleif Thedéen, cello · Folke Gräsbeck, piano
> 
> Four Pieces, Op.78 for violin and piano
> Sonatina in E major, Op.80
> Two Danses Champêtres from Op.106
> Nils-Erik Sparf violin · Bengt Forsberg piano
> 
> Disc 15:
> Florestan, JS82
> Impromptu in B minor, Op.5 No.5
> Sonata in F major, Op.12
> Folke Gräsbeck, piano
> 
> Romance in D flat major, Op.24 No.9
> Kyllikki, three lyric pieces, Op.41
> Sonatina in F sharp minor, Op.67 No.1
> Sonatina in E major, Op.67 No.2
> Sonatina in B minor, Op.67 No.3
> Den ensamma furan (The Solitary Fir Tree), Op.75 No.2
> Granen (The Spruce), Op.75 No.5
> Scène romantique, Op.101 No.5
> The Village Church, Op.103 No.1
> Erik T. Tawaststjerna, piano
> 
> (Taken from Bis' website)


This is a pretty good set and I'm sure that you'll enjoy it. Some of the choral music is a real pleasure to listen to.


----------



## handlebar

linz said:


>


While all three are well done, that Abbado is spectacular!!!

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

chung said:


> This is a pretty good set and I'm sure that you'll enjoy it. Some of the choral music is a real pleasure to listen to.


It's better than pretty good my friend. It's incredible. Vanska is a monster of a conductor. His Sibelius is truly a spectacle for the masses.


----------



## Aramis

Today I finally received this 2 DVD box. I've been waiting quite long time + it was a bit expensive, but it's definitively worth of it.


----------



## handlebar

I have the DVD of Piano concerto #4 and find it very well done. While not a big Bernstein fan, he did excel in some things. Nice set!

Zimerman is a great pianist for sure! 

Jim


----------



## Aramis

handlebar said:


> Zimerman is a great pianist for sure!


Yes, and he looks like Duke of Buckingham.


----------



## handlebar

Aramis said:


> Yes, and he looks like Duke of Buckingham.


 He does indeed.

Jim


----------



## handlebar

Mirror Image said:


> Listening to Disc 1 right now, which contains Symphony No. 1:


Good music and fine set but Barenboim needed a different cover photo and a "real" Borsalino fedora. Not that wannabe felt rag on his head 

He looks like death warmed over. A bit pale.

Jim


----------



## PartisanRanger

Looking forward to these. I've been wanting to hear some Gershwin beyond Rhapsody In Blue.


----------



## Mirror Image

PartisanRanger said:


>


That's a very good recording of the 2nd. One of my favorites.


----------



## PartisanRanger

Mirror Image said:


> That's a very good recording of the 2nd. One of my favorites.


That's encouraging. I am liking it so far, but boy do these Mahler symphonies take a while to digest.


----------



## handlebar

PartisanRanger said:


> That's encouraging. I am liking it so far, but boy do these Mahler symphonies take a while to digest.


Perfect dessert after a big meal!!! Aids the digestion. 

Jim


----------



## jhar26




----------



## jhar26




----------



## Mirror Image

PartisanRanger said:


> That's encouraging. I am liking it so far, but boy do these Mahler symphonies take a while to digest.


Mahler is tough, especially if you're a relative newcomer to his works, but be patient. Mahler rewards the listener big time. A lifetime of treasure.


----------



## handlebar

jhar26 said:


>


I shall go out this weekend and buy this selection!!! Many thanks.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

jhar26 said:


>


Those look like some good ones, jhar. Tapkaara's interest in Japanese classical music, and now your own, have prompted me to checkout all of these composers.


----------



## handlebar

I agree. The recommendations by my fellow music lovers here are goig to cost me money!! Drats!! 

Jim


----------



## jhar26

handlebar said:


> I shall go out this weekend and buy this selection!!! Many thanks.
> 
> Jim


The good thing is that except for the Chen Yi disc they are all very cheap, so it's no disaster if one or two would not be up to par. Not that I'm suggesting that this is the case. The only disc I've heard so far is the one from Hashimoto which is good without being outstanding. I've heard the _Butterfly Lovers Concerto_ before (not this particular recording though) and it's a gorgeous work in my opinion.


----------



## jhar26

Mirror Image said:


> Those look like some good ones, jhar. Tapkaara's interest in Japanese classical music, and now your own, have prompted me to checkout all of these composers.


The first three are Japanese - the last three Chinese.


----------



## Mirror Image

jhar26 said:


> The first three are Japanese - the last three Chinese.


Alright, even more diversity! I like that!


----------



## jhar26

Mirror Image said:


> Alright, even more diversity! I like that!


Absolutely. One of the things that makes it so much fun to be a lover of classical music is that there is always something new to discover. It's a never ending adventure really.


----------



## Mirror Image

jhar26 said:


> Absolutely. One of the things that makes it so much fun to be a lover of classical music is that there is always something new to explore. It's a never ending adventure really.


It really is, but I will say with the state my current collection is in right now and how much I haven't heard, I won't be doing much exploring until I've soaked all of what own in my brain. 

I'm a very compulsive buyer, but I like getting good deals as anyone and I know a good deal when I run across one, which mostly is always online. I haven't bought a CD out in a store in I can't tell you when. The main reason is because CDs are way too expensive in the store.

I could seriously talk for hours about what exactly is wrong with the retail business, but I'll save that for another day.


----------



## jhar26

Mirror Image said:


> I'm a very compulsive buyer, but I like getting good deals as anyone and I know a good deal when I run across one, which mostly is always online. I haven't bought a CD out in a store in I can't tell you when. The main reason is because CDs are way too expensive in the store.


That's one reason why I rarely visit record stores anymore myself. Another reason is that on the internet you can find almost anything you want while in a store you have to settle for what they have. And let's face it - there are a lot of record shops where they don't have a clue about even the basic repertoire in classical music and what they should have in stock. It's even worse for jazz.


----------



## Tapkaara

jhar26 said:


> That's one reason why rarely visit record stores anymore myself. Another reason is that on the internet you can find almost anything you want while in a store you have to settle for what they have. And let's face it - there are a lot of record shops where they don't have a clue about even the basic repertoire in classical music and what they should stock. It's even worse for jazz.


If you want a store that shouldn't even bother with classical, try Best Buy.


----------



## Mirror Image

jhar26 said:


> That's one reason why I rarely visit record stores anymore myself. Another reason is that on the internet you can find almost anything you want while in a store you have to settle for what they have. And let's face it - there are a lot of record shops where they don't have a clue about even the basic repertoire in classical music and what they should have in stock. It's even worse for jazz.


Exactly, I've been buying from Amazon since 1999 or so, because of the simple fact that record stores are way too high and don't carry what I want. If you ask an employee about something, most of the time they look at you like you're speaking a foreign language or something, then say "Oh, I can order it for you." Well I can order it too, but not from them and the price they charge.

Music stores are a thing of the past as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> If you want a store that shouldn't even bother with classical, try Best Buy.


 I know. I don't even know why they even bother. If I ever need a good solid laugh I go to a Best Buy.


----------



## Tapkaara

Mirror Image said:


> Those look like some good ones, jhar. Tapkaara's interest in Japanese classical music, and now your own, have prompted me to checkout all of these composers.


I've only heard snippets of the Butterfly Lovers, and it sounded good. I think it is often referred to as the best-known "classical" work from China.


----------



## jhar26

Tapkaara said:


> I've only heard snippets of the Butterfly Lovers, and it sounded good. I think it is often referred to as the best-known "classical" work from China.


It's a romantic delight and the tunes are simply wonderful.


----------



## Tapkaara

jhar26 said:


> It's a romantic delight and the tunes are simply wonderful.


Still looking forward to your comments on Ifukube...


----------



## jhar26

Tapkaara said:


> Still looking forward to your comments on Ifukube...


I will as soon as I have listened to it.


----------



## Tapkaara

Fair enough, Jhar, fair enough!


----------



## Mirror Image

I just realized how little I own by Elgar. All I had was the Barbirolli box set on EMI.


----------



## xJuanx




----------



## Mirror Image

xJuanx said:


>


Of all your purchases, that Rachmaninov is worth it's wait in gold! Ashkenazy does a brilliant job. I would say that is probably his best job as a conductor. He does an admirable job with Sibelius too.


----------



## xJuanx

Nice to know! I want to hear everything now! What excites me the most is the Martinon/Debussy set, as it was so praised by a lot of members here.


----------



## Mirror Image

xJuanx said:


> Nice to know! I want to hear everything now! What excites me the most is the Martinon/Debussy set, as it was so praised by a lot of members here.


I do not own that particular set on Brilliant Classics, but I do own his Martinon's set on EMI, which is just amazing.

He is one of the best Debussy conductors by far next to Dutoit, Tortelier, and Boulez.


----------



## Mirror Image

Got all of these for $3 each:


----------



## Conor71

These will be my last purchases for a few months :


----------



## Mirror Image

C71 said:


>


Man, you are going to LOVE that set. I own it too and have only heard Chailly do "Symphony No. 9," which is on the 10th disc. It's powerful, beautiful, and Chailly turns in one of the best symphonic cycles in his career along with his Mahler.

Very good choice! Let me know your impressions of it.


----------



## Conor71

Mirror Image said:


> Man, you are going to LOVE that set. I own it too and have only heard Chailly do "Symphony No. 9," which is on the 10th disc. It's powerful, beautiful, and Chailly turns in one of the best symphonic cycles in his career along with his Mahler.
> 
> Very good choice! Let me know your impressions of it.


Cheers, glad to know its a good set as there werent too many reviews of it - cant wait to hear it!


----------



## Mirror Image

C71 said:


> Cheers, glad to know its a good set as there werent too many reviews of it - cant wait to hear it!


No there weren't too many reviews because that set is kind of hard to find. I bought mine directly from Amazon, because I couldn't find any good Amazon Marketplace sellers to buy from and I really wanted it.

It just came out in September of last year, so it's highly unusual that there's hardly anything about on the internet.

But take my word for it, you'll love it. Chailly is a master conductor. His Mahler is also superlative.


----------



## Mirror Image

Already own Symphony 1 & 3 by Zinman, so picked up these tonight:




























I'm looking forward to the rest of this cycle. Symphony No. 6 is out, but it's way too expensive right now. There are a lot of mixed reviews of Zinman's Mahler around, but I've actually liked the way he did Symphony No. 1. I think that's the great thing about Mahler he's open to interpretation.


----------



## Tapkaara

One would definitely not think the economy was in the dumps by reading about the massive spending in this thread.


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> One would definitely not think the economy was in the dumps by reading about the massive spending in this thread.


The internet does good business, but I can't say the same for my local record store who charges people $18 for a CD.


----------



## jhar26

Tapkaara said:


> One would definitely not think the economy was in the dumps by reading about the massive spending in this thread.


Every hobby costs money. I spend far too much money on cd's, but it's not because I'm rich (not by any stretch of the imagination, quite the contrary in fact) but because I don't want to spend it on anything else........Only music is important - everything else is a waste of time.


----------



## Elgarian

Mirror Image said:


> I just realized how little I own by Elgar. All I had was the Barbirolli box set on EMI.


Those are both fine sets. I picked up the Slatkin set a few years ago at the Elgar Birthplace Museum, and listened to it over the following days in the evenings, sitting in a camping car near the Malvern hills, after days spent walking them. Mr Slatkin lived up to the challenge, I'm pleased to say.

And Boult of course is a great Elgar interpreter.


----------



## Mirror Image

Elgarian said:


> Those are both fine sets. I picked up the Slatkin set a few years ago at the Elgar Birthplace Museum, and listened to it over the following days in the evenings, sitting in a camping car near the Malvern hills, after days spent walking them. Mr Slatkin lived up to the challenge, I'm pleased to say.
> 
> And Boult of course is a great Elgar interpreter.


Well this is very good to know, I thought Elgar was very misrepresented in my collection.

I also bought these Elgarian:




























Do you own these?


----------



## Mirror Image

jhar26 said:


> Every hobby costs money. I spend far too much money on cd's, but it's not because I'm rich (not by any stretch of the imagination, quite the contrary in fact) but because I don't want to spend it on anything else........Only music is important - everything else is a waste of time.


That's true. Some people play a round a golf, I collect classical CDs.


----------



## Elgarian

Mirror Image said:


> Got all of these for $3 each:


Amazing bargains!

The Kennedy violin concerto is generally regarded very highly, and it is of course brilliantly played; but I don't think he really gets to the heart-wrending poignant core of the music. Everything hangs on the bitter-sweet desperate interchange between the windflower themes - Elgar's yearning for some kind of archetypal feminine presence - and for me, Kennedy doesn't quite get that.

Later: Sorry, I didn't answer your question properly - no, I don't have either of the two Handley discs you've got there. The Greevy _Sea Pictures_ is supposed to be good, but I doubt if anything can compare to the Janet Baker/Barbirolli version you have in the Barbirolli box.


----------



## Elgarian

Mirror Image said:


> I just realized how little I own by Elgar. All I had was the Barbirolli box set on EMI.


And I just realised the significance of this purchase: you're not normally a choral kind of guy, are you? You've got quite a mouthful of Elgar's choral work there, and while _Gerontius_ is an obvious masterpiece, the _Apostles_ and _Kingdom_ might cause you a spot of unease. They aren't by any means my favourite Elgar listening - though they have some very haunting moments, and the little talk you get in that set, by Boult himself, is well worth listening to before you embark on the music. Besides, it's nice to hear the great man chatting to you!

Of course for an _introduction_ to Elgar's choral music, I personally would suggest none of these; but rather, _The Spirit of England_.


----------



## handlebar

Elgarian said:


> Amazing bargains!
> 
> The Kennedy violin concerto is generally regarded very highly, and it is of course brilliantly played; but I don't think he really gets to the heart-wrending poignant core of the music. Everything hangs on the bitter-sweet desperate interchange between the windflower themes - Elgar's yearning for some kind of archetypal feminine presence - and for me, Kennedy doesn't quite get that.
> 
> Later: Sorry, I didn't answer your question properly - no, I don't have either of the two Handley discs you've got there. The Greevy _Sea Pictures_ is supposed to be good, but I doubt if anything can compare to the Janet Baker/Barbirolli version you have in the Barbirolli box.


I first encountered the Elgar VC with that same Nigel Kennedy release on EMI with Handley. It was much better than his later recording. 
As for Sea pictures, nobody else sings it better than Baker IMHO.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

Elgarian said:


> And I just realised the significance of this purchase: you're not normally a choral kind of guy, are you? You've got quite a mouthful of Elgar's choral work there, and while _Gerontius_ is an obvious masterpiece, the _Apostles_ and _Kingdom_ might cause you a spot of unease. They aren't by any means my favourite Elgar listening - though they have some very haunting moments, and the little talk you get in that set, by Boult himself, is well worth listening to before you embark on the music. Besides, it's nice to hear the great man chatting to you!
> 
> Of course for an _introduction_ to Elgar's choral music, I personally would suggest none of these; but rather, _The Spirit of England_.


You're absolutely right, Elgarian. I'm not a choral, but I do enjoy it with great orchestral accompaniment.

I've actually heard of all these pieces in this set, but I have never heard them, so it's going to be a rewarding experience for me, because I do enjoy, for example, Sibelius' "Kullervo" and Stravinsky's "Symphony of Psalms."

I will checkout that recording "The Spirit of England." Thanks.


----------



## Elgarian

Mirror Image said:


> I will checkout that recording "The Spirit of England." Thanks.


It's important to get the right one! This is the one you want, with Alexander Gibson/Teresa Cahill on Chandos:










And as you'll see, you can get it for next to nothing on Amazon.


----------



## handlebar

Elgarian said:


> And I just realised the significance of this purchase: you're not normally a choral kind of guy, are you? You've got quite a mouthful of Elgar's choral work there, and while _Gerontius_ is an obvious masterpiece, the _Apostles_ and _Kingdom_ might cause you a spot of unease. They aren't by any means my favourite Elgar listening - though they have some very haunting moments, and the little talk you get in that set, by Boult himself, is well worth listening to before you embark on the music. Besides, it's nice to hear the great man chatting to you!
> 
> Of course for an _introduction_ to Elgar's choral music, I personally would suggest none of these; but rather, _The Spirit of England_.


I love choral music to a certain degree. It can be a bit tedious after listening for a few hours 
Secular choral seems to be a bit more difficult to find. Among the secular works i have and love are Elgar's choral set by Hyperion and Moeran and Warlock's Chandos CD. Superb!!!

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

Elgarian said:


> It's important to get the right one! This is the one you want, with Alexander Gibson/Teresa Cahill on Chandos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as you'll see, you can get it for next to nothing on Amazon.


Yeah, I looked at that one and I was unsure of it, but now I know it's a good one. You're Elgar expert, so if I'm ever doubt about his music I'll come to you. 

Thanks so much.

I would like to return the favor to you by saying if you ever need help with Ravel, Delius, or Bruckner. I'm your man!

Hey this is gives me an idea for a thread. Please check out the "Classical Music Discussion" section.


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Mirror Image

jhar26 said:


>


That's a great set, jhar!

Ries is yet another composer who has fallen between the cracks. He's done some great work, very influenced by Brahms.


----------



## jhar26

He was a student of Beethoven. I doubt that he was influenced by Brahms because he died in 1838.


----------



## Mirror Image

jhar26 said:


> He was a student of Beethoven. I doubt that he was influenced by Brahms because he died in 1838.


Ah, well there go. I'm wrong again. Well this is great. Perhaps I was thinking of Beethoven instead?


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> Ah, well there go. I'm wrong again. Well this is great. Perhaps I was thinking of Beethoven instead?


Most probably. I believe I read that somewhere about Ries.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> Most probably. I believe I read that somewhere about Ries.


I just looked him up on Wikipedia and yep jhar is correct (not that I ever doubted he was of course).


----------



## jhar26

Mirror Image said:


> Ah, well there go. I'm wrong again. Well this is great. Perhaps I was thinking of Beethoven instead?


Don't worry about it. We all make little mistakes like that and I'm definitely no exception.


----------



## Air

I'm not really a large-scale CD collector, but managed to purchase a few quite cheap on Amazon which I got today. Many thanks to this forum: many of my decisions have been heavily influenced by people here!!!










$10.98 - Many thanks to Mirror Image and Lisztfreak... who recommended me to Strauss. Karajan is just incredible and I have learned to love his Strauss interpretations as well as the pieces on this CD.










$7.38 - This would be my first Daphnis et Chloe! It is an amazing piece and I finally get to listen to it by one of the Ravel greats, Dutoit! Again, the enthusiasm of people on this forum (Mirror Image, thanks again), first inspired me to listen to it online. Many thanks there... again.










$4.00 - This version of the Rite of Spring (and Petrushka) w/Boulez has often been criticized but as it was so cheap, I decided to find out for myself! As music is so subjective, I will try to forget the critical reviews and make the decision on my own.










$5.66 - I decided to save this one for last because listening to Villa-lobos is such a different world; exotic, like watching a colorful bird in the soul of the Amazon. Victoria de los Angeles is so thrilling and though the sound may be somewhat mono, who can resist a CD with the master conducting his own works?

That's it, and I doubt that I'll be purchasing much for a month due to my limited budget. However, I'll be collecting ideas from you guys to see what I still need: Probably more Bruckner, Elgar, and Sibelius.

Going to be listening the rest of the night!


----------



## Mirror Image

airad2 said:


> I'm not really a large-scale CD collector, but managed to purchase a few quite cheap on Amazon which I got today. Many thanks to this forum: many of my decisions have been heavily influenced by people here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $10.98 - Many thanks to Mirror Image and Lisztfreak... who recommended me to Strauss. Karajan is just incredible and I have learned to love his Strauss interpretations as well as the pieces on this CD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $7.38 - This would be my first Daphnis et Chloe! It is an amazing piece and I finally get to listen to it by one of the Ravel greats, Dutoit! Again, the enthusiasm of people on this forum (Mirror Image, thanks again), first inspired me to listen to it online. Many thanks there... again.
> 
> That's it, and I doubt that I'll be purchasing much for a month due to my limited budget. However, I'll be collecting ideas from you guys to see what I still need: Probably more Bruckner, Elgar, and Sibelius.
> 
> Going to be listening the rest of the night!


You make this old boy proud, airad! Excellent choices for the Ravel and Strauss by the way. 

I think by now I've listened to "Daphnis et Chloe" about a thousand times! 

Just remember in Ravel you cannot beat Martinon, Dutoit, Boulez, and Tortelier. They are also all masters of Debussy as well.


----------



## Conor71

Im not meant to be buying any more CD's but I have wanted this for ages and ended up getting it:










I already have the Haitink set of RVW symphonies so this should compliment it nicely


----------



## Mirror Image

C71 said:


> Im not meant to be buying any more CD's but I have wanted this for ages and ended up getting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have the Haitink set of RVW symphonies so this should compliment it nicely


Of the 6 RVW symphonic cycles I own, Sir Adrian Boult's on EMI is the one I return to the most.

EXCELLENT CHOICE MY FRIEND! EXCELLENT! I HAVE NO IDEA WHY I'M TYPING IN ALL CAPS!!!

You're going to love that set, C71. Boult not only turns in outstanding performances of the symphonies, but that set contains two of my favorite RVW pieces "Concerto For 2 Pianos And Orchestra" and "Job: A Masque For Dancing."


----------



## Elgarian

Mirror Image said:


> Yeah, I looked at that one and I was unsure of it, but now I know it's a good one. You're Elgar expert, so if I'm ever doubt about his music I'll come to you.


I'm a million miles away from being an expert on _anything_ musical, but in this particular case, on this particular piece, I've done a lot of listening. (This recording would be my first choice if selecting my desert island discs, remember.) There are three recordings available, and this one (Gibson/Cahill on Chandos) gets at the very soul of this, one of Elgar's greatest and most incomprehensibly under-rated works. _By comparison_, the other two versions (fine though they would seem, heard in isolation) seem to be just working through the notes. It's rather like comparing the Barbirolli/Janet Baker _Sea Pictures_ with everyone else's.

Incidentally, I have no idea what you'll make of the _Coronation Ode_ on that CD. My recommendation is specifically for _The Spirit of England_ as the chief reason for buying it.



> I would like to return the favor to you by saying if you ever need help with Ravel, Delius, or Bruckner. I'm your man!


Thank you. You are indeed the man I will turn to, when I've finished working my way through the complete vocal works of Handel, Lully, Rameau, and Charpentier... 

Sometimes the sheer quantity of great music in the world seems overwhelming.


----------



## Praine

C71 said:


> Im not meant to be buying any more CD's but I have wanted this for ages and ended up getting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have the Haitink set of RVW symphonies so this should compliment it nicely


Ha, what are the coincidences that coming up in this thread. I ordered that set quite some time ago, and it finally came in the mail today! I'm currently listening to it now (at the 5th symphony, to be precise) and I must say I'm truly impressed with this purchase!

What would you reccomend for Sibelius, Mirror Image? I was thinking about following my previous purchases by sticking to the EMI box sets, but I would like to hear another credible opinion before I go on with it.


----------



## Elgarian

C71 said:


> Im not meant to be buying any more CD's but I have wanted this for ages and ended up getting it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have the Haitink set of RVW symphonies so this should compliment it nicely


I go along with Mirror Image on this. That's a very fine set you've got there. It all depends on what you want from your Vaughan Williams of course, but for my money, Boult is far more in touch with what I'd call the mystical aspects of RVW than Haitink.


----------



## Mirror Image

Reign of Praine said:


> Ha, what are the coincidences that coming up in this thread. I ordered that set quite some time ago, and it finally came in the mail today! I'm currently listening to it now (at the 5th symphony, to be precise) and I must say I'm truly impressed with this purchase!
> 
> What would you reccomend for Sibelius, Mirror Image? I was thinking about following my previous purchases by sticking to the EMI box sets, but I would like to hear another credible opinion before I go on with it.


I'm glad you're enjoying the Boult set, Reign of Praine. That's a fine set.

If you're going to stick to the EMI sets, then that Paavo Berglund Sibelius cycle is a fine one. I haven't listened to it that much, but from what I've heard it's very good.

Other possible choices: Jarvi/Gothenburg Symphony, Vanska/Lahti Symphony, Davis/London Symphony, Barbirolli/Halle Orchestra (though not really the set for beginners), and Blomstedt/San Francisco Symphony.

All of these are good choices that you can't go wrong with. If you decide to go with the Jarvi/Gothenburg, be sure to get the symphony set with tone poems. This set is on Deutsche Grammophon.


----------



## jhar26

Tapkaara said:


> I've only heard snippets of the Butterfly Lovers, and it sounded good. I think it is often referred to as the best-known "classical" work from China.


Here's the opening of this delightful concerto. According to the booklet violinist Takako Nishizaki sold three million cd's of this work in China. I don't think there's any reason why it shouldn't be more popular in the west as well.


----------



## Conor71

Thanks Mirror Image, Reign of Praine & Elgarian I feel better about buying that set now 
I like Boult and have a feeling that Im really going to enjoy his interpretations of RVW .


----------



## Conor71

Reign of Praine said:


> Ha, what are the coincidences that coming up in this thread. I ordered that set quite some time ago, and it finally came in the mail today! I'm currently listening to it now (at the 5th symphony, to be precise) and I must say I'm truly impressed with this purchase!
> 
> What would you reccomend for Sibelius, Mirror Image? I was thinking about following my previous purchases by sticking to the EMI box sets, but I would like to hear another credible opinion before I go on with it.


Hope you dont mind me butting in - If youre thinking about getting the EMI Budget Box of Sibelius Symphonies & Tone Poems I can vouch that thats a great set!. It has good performances of the Symphonies in DDD and, contains Kullervo and a generous selection of Tone Poems and is of course great value! .


----------



## Mirror Image

I now own the complete Davis/LSO live cycle:


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> If you're going to stick to the EMI sets, then that Paavo Berglund Sibelius cycle is a fine one. I haven't listened to it that much, but from what I've heard it's very good.


Let me say it then: I've listened to it several times, and out of something like 5 or 6 Sibelius cycles, this is the one I keep coming back to. The only symphony on here that isn't an outright great recording is No. 7. The rest are right at the very top, some pretty much unmatched.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> Let me say it then: I've listened to it several times, and out of something like 5 or 6 Sibelius cycles, this is the one I keep coming back to. The only symphony on here that isn't an outright great recording is No. 7. The rest are right at the very top, some pretty much unmatched.


It's an outstanding set no question about it. I'm really digging the Vanska/Lahti Symphony cycle right now. It's downright incredible and bone-chilling! You can almost feel the cold, bitter wind blowing off a Nordic mountain.


----------



## Mirror Image

I just had to own some Finzi:



















Finzi: Violin and Cello Concertos - Handley/Hickox - Chandos


----------



## PartisanRanger

With all the talk of Bruckner I had to see what all the fuss was about.


----------



## Mirror Image

PartisanRanger said:


> With all the talk of Bruckner I had to see what all the fuss was about.


With the crowded field of Bruckner's Symphony No. 8 "The Apocalyptic" available, I'm surprised to see you go for a Maazel recording who isn't really the best Bruckner conductor. It's not a criticism it's just that there are a lot better choices available than this recording, but I will be interested in hearing your impressions and how you like it.

Whether you like it or not and happen to be hungry for more, then message me and I'll be happy to feed your hunger for Bruckner with some of my recommendations.


----------



## Elgarian

A new month, and some refurbishment of funds! Once more the Great Handel Exploration Project lurches into action. Ordered today:


----------



## Conor71

Some forum inspired purchases today :


----------



## World Violist

C71 said:


> Some forum inspired purchases today


Haha, I think most of my purchases for the next three years will be these...

WV


----------



## PartisanRanger

Mirror Image said:


> Whether you like it or not and happen to be hungry for more, then message me and I'll be happy to feed your hunger for Bruckner with some of my recommendations.


I've listened to the first two movements of the 8th and I liked them. Really interesting sound. What symphonies would you suggest next?


----------



## Mirror Image

PartisanRanger said:


> I've listened to the first two movements of the 8th and I liked them. Really interesting sound. What symphonies would you suggest next?


All of them....and I'm actually being very serious.


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> All of them....and I'm actually being very serious.


Um... 4 is a good symphony. It got me into Bruckner, anyway.


----------



## Air

World Violist said:


> Um... 4 is a good symphony. It got me into Bruckner, anyway.


The 7th is also very good.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## handlebar

I have a LOT of listening ahead as I now have added The Mahler sets of Haitink,Chailly and Solti to my collection. I had a few CD's of each of them but not the full sets. Until now.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> I have a LOT of listening ahead as I now have added The Mahler sets of Haitink,Chailly and Solti to my collection. I had a few CD's of each of them but not the full sets. Until now.
> 
> Jim


Great choices, Jim! I want to get that Solti set. It's really the only set I want that I don't own yet.


----------



## Mirror Image

JIM I AM NOW THE PROUD OWNER OF (DRUM ROLL)....










Amazon has just put it on sale for $49! Can't beat that with free shipping!

I'm officially done with purchasing Mahler at this point. My collection is WAY TOO LARGE NOW.


----------



## Isola

Mirror Image said:


> JIM I AM NOW THE PROUD OWNER OF (DRUM ROLL)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon has just put it on sale for $49! Can't beat that with free shipping!
> 
> I'm officially done with purchasing Mahler at this point. My collection is WAY TOO LARGE NOW.


Congratulations! That is my all time favs of Mahler. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Mirror Image

Isola said:


> Congratulations! That is my all time favs of Mahler. Absolutely stunning.


Well thank you, I have heard nothing but great things about Solti's Mahler. I own the individual recordings of Solti's M1, M7, and M8, but I saw the box for that price and I had to have it.

There's not much Mahler left for me to buy now.


----------



## World Violist

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4
Sergiu Celibidache/Munich Philharmonic


----------



## Mirror Image

Snagged these beauties today:


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


>


I'd like to know what you think of this at some point; I've been looking at buying it for some time now.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> I'd like to know what you think of this at some point; I've been looking at buying it for some time now.


Yeah, I'll let you know, WV. I have been looking at for awhile too, but got it for a good deal, so I decided to take the plunge.


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> Yeah, I'll let you know, WV. I have been looking at for awhile too, but got it for a good deal, so I decided to take the plunge.


Well, I can't imagine it's that bad; I mean, it's the Concertgebouw for goodness' sake. I can get it _in a store_ for not much more than $10, which is just highway robbery.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> Well, I can't imagine it's that bad; I mean, it's the Concertgebouw for goodness' sake. I can get it _in a store_ for not much more than $10, which is just highway robbery.


Actually, $12-14 is a good deal for this set. Riccardo Chailly and the RCO are incredible, but all of their recordings are expensive. On Amazon, right now, it has a 2 or 3-star rating from somebody who hasn't even heard the music. This seller has written 3,300 something reviews. I find that hard to believe that he's listened to 3000+ recordings.

Anyway, I bought the set, I'm happy with my purchase. Now the only thing left is to receive it and listen and enjoy the music.  I would definitely consider going to that store and picking that one up.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## handlebar

Mirror Image said:


> JIM I AM NOW THE PROUD OWNER OF (DRUM ROLL)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon has just put it on sale for $49! Can't beat that with free shipping!
> 
> I'm officially done with purchasing Mahler at this point. My collection is WAY TOO LARGE NOW.


Great buy!!!! I admire the Solti for the M2,M7 and M9.

Jim


----------



## handlebar

Mirror Image said:


> JIM I AM NOW THE PROUD OWNER OF (DRUM ROLL)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm officially done with purchasing Mahler at this point. My collection is WAY TOO LARGE NOW.


Yeah, sure. Whatever. 

I said that 10 years ago as well. NOW look where I'am!!

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> Yeah, sure. Whatever.
> 
> I said that 10 years ago as well. NOW look where I'am!!
> 
> Jim


Yeah, I guess it's not wise to say never. 

I just bought Mariss Jansons' M6 last night.


----------



## handlebar

Mirror Image said:


> Yeah, I guess it's not wise to say never.
> 
> I just bought Mariss Jansons' M6 last night.


Hehe. Thats exactly what I mean. Before you know it another CD sits on the shelf.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> Hehe. Thats exactly what I mean. Before you know it another CD sits on the shelf.
> 
> Jim


Yeah, we Mahlerians are a sick bunch of people.


----------



## Mirror Image

Picked up some Bax I didn't have:


----------



## jhar26

Mirror Image said:


> Yeah, we Mahlerians are a sick bunch of people.


I ordered the Sibelius/Berglund box set today.


----------



## Rachovsky

Ordered both of these the other day. The music is as good as the cover art.


----------



## jhar26

I've been wondering where you've been the last couple of weeks or so, Rachovsky. Great to see you posting again.


----------



## Mirror Image

jhar26 said:


> I ordered the Sibelius/Berglund box set today.


That's a great set. You'll definitely enjoy that one!


----------



## Rachovsky

jhar26 said:


> I've been wondering where you've been the last couple of weeks or so, Rachovsky. Great to see you posting again.


Well thanks for noticing, Jhar. I've been taking AP Exams for the four AP courses I took this year and have been cramming for those. Hopefully I'll be able to participate more in the near future.


----------



## Mirror Image

Picked this one up for $3:


----------



## Tapkaara

Rachovsky said:


> Ordered both of these the other day. The music is as good as the cover art.


I'll be interested to know how the Gergiev/LSO Mahler 8 rates...


----------



## Rachovsky

Tapkaara said:


> I'll be interested to know how the Gergiev/LSO Mahler 8 rates...


Sure. I've listened to it around four times now and it is, to me, a fairly good interpretation of the Eighth Symphony. It was recorded at St. Paul's Cathedral so Gergiev is forced to take the tempos slightly slower so there is no audible echo. The first movement, for me, isn't that good. It is really just supposed to be powerful and climatic, but it doesn't do that for me. The second movement, on the other hand, is a real treat. As I saw somewhere else, Gergiev's operatic training comes in handy in the movement and it actually starts out sneaky and enigmatic like it's supposed to. So although it comes down to personal opinion, the first movement isn't as good as Solti's recording (my favorite), but the entire second movement goes above and beyond all other recordings of the piece I've listened to.


----------



## Tapkaara

Rachovsky said:


> Sure. I've listened to it around four times now and it is, to me, a fairly good interpretation of the Eighth Symphony. It was recorded at St. Paul's Cathedral so Gergiev is forced to take the tempos slightly slower so there is no audible echo. The first movement, for me, isn't that good. It is really just supposed to be powerful and climatic, but it doesn't do that for me. The second movement, on the other hand, is a real treat. As I saw somewhere else, Gergiev's operatic training comes in handy in the movement and it actually starts out sneaky and enigmatic like it's supposed to. So although it comes down to personal opinion, the first movement isn't as good as Solti's recording (my favorite), but the entire second movement goes above and beyond all other recordings of the piece I've listened to.


Yeah, I like the Solti recording of the 8th, too...it's sort of THE 8th recording.

Recorded in St. Pauls...wow, that's pretty cool!


----------



## Rachovsky




----------



## Mirror Image

Rachovsky said:


>


Fantastic recording! I just listening to it the other day. It blows his Berlin Philharmonic recording out of the water in my opinion. Also, his performance of Symphony No. 7 also with the VPO is worth checking out.


----------



## Rachovsky

Mirror Image said:


> Fantastic recording! I just listening to it the other day. It blows his Berlin Philharmonic recording out of the water in my opinion. Also, his performance of Symphony No. 7 also with the VPO is worth checking out.


I haven't listened to this recording yet, but I am excited to sit down and have a listen.  I was so tempted to purchase his recording of the 7th, but I like the Chicago Symphony's Live recording under Haitink so much I decided to go with the 8th.


----------



## handlebar

Mirror Image said:


> Fantastic recording! I just listening to it the other day. It blows his Berlin Philharmonic recording out of the water in my opinion. Also, his performance of Symphony No. 7 also with the VPO is worth checking out.


Ditto!!! The best (and only ) Karajan recording I have.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> Ditto!!! The best (and only ) Karajan recording I have.
> 
> Jim


I think so too. His performance of the 7th is also very good with the VPO.


----------



## Elgarian

Rachovsky said:


>


Be warned. This is surely the finest, more heart-wrenchingly powerful recorded performance of _Boheme_ that we will ever hear. You are in for some really serious weeping. And you run the risk of falling hopelessly in love with Mimi (Mirella).

Nice to see you back, by the way.


----------



## Elgarian

I've just been browsing the Hyperion website, listening to some samples from these:

















If the samples are anything to go by, they are simply ravishing. In particular, Carolyn Sampson sounds like pure joy in the German arias disc; and the other one, I now see, is a Penguin Guide 'key' recording. So I ordered both.


----------



## handlebar

Elgarian said:


> Be warned. This is surely the finest, more heart-wrenchingly powerful recorded performance of _Boheme_ that we will ever hear. You are in for some really serious weeping. And you run the risk of falling hopelessly in love with Mimi (Mirella).
> 
> Nice to see you back, by the way.


Absotively!!!!!! I agree. I used to have the Laserdisc of this (Remember those? )and should someday buy the DVD. Wonderful performance.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

Got this for $48. Not bad at all.


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> Got this for $48. Not bad at all.


Oh my. I'll have to look for that. I love BIS...


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> Oh my. I'll have to look for that. I love BIS...


I love Bis too! This the only other box set with Grieg's complete orchestral works on it. The Jarvi/Gothernburg doesn't really count. It's really not the complete as it is missing some pieces.

Now I own two Grieg sets! Yippeee!


----------



## Metalheadwholovesclasical

Finally bought Igor Stravinsky's Rite Of Spring a few days ago. I love that work so much, I find it hard to believe I have waited this long to get it.


----------



## Mirror Image

Metalheadwholovesclasical said:


> Finally bought Igor Stravinsky's Rite Of Spring a few days ago. I love that work so much, I find it hard to believe I have waited this long to get it.


By what conductor and orchestra? Please list the composer, the recording's title, the conductor, and the orchestra when you list your latest purchase or please put the album's picture up.


----------



## Elgarian

handlebar said:


> Absotively!!!!!! I agree. I used to have the Laserdisc of this (Remember those? )and should someday buy the DVD. Wonderful performance.
> 
> Jim


Laserdiscs! I don't think I ever saw one!


----------



## bassClef

Metalheadwholovesclasical said:


> Finally bought Igor Stravinsky's Rite Of Spring a few days ago. I love that work so much, I find it hard to believe I have waited this long to get it.


Doesn't it beat all metal music for sheer POWER if played LOUD ??!


----------



## Rachovsky

Many people don't like Karajan's Mahler, but this is probably my favorite recording of the 5th.


----------



## handlebar

Elgarian said:


> Laserdiscs! I don't think I ever saw one!


No way?? Say it isn't so?? The fore runner to DVD's???
I must have owned 30-40 of these glorious discs. They were wonderful yet a bit cumbersome.
Some of the discs I had have never been reissued on DVD such as "Haydn at Esterhazy" with Christopher Hogwood or the Philips Mozart series of documentaries. I wish they could be re-issued.

Jim


----------



## Elgarian

handlebar said:


> No way?? Say it isn't so?? The fore runner to DVD's???
> I must have owned 30-40 of these glorious discs. They were wonderful yet a bit cumbersome.


I always tend to lag behind a bit. I think laserdiscs came and went at about the time I was upgrading from steam to electricity.


----------



## handlebar

Elgarian said:


> I always tend to lag behind a bit. I think laserdiscs came and went at about the time I was upgrading from steam to electricity.


 funny man.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> No way?? Say it isn't so?? The fore runner to DVD's???
> I must have owned 30-40 of these glorious discs. They were wonderful yet a bit cumbersome.
> Some of the discs I had have never been reissued on DVD such as "Haydn at Esterhazy" with Christopher Hogwood or the Philips Mozart series of documentaries. I wish they could be re-issued.
> 
> Jim


I still own a LaserDisc player with many discs. I own the Star Wars Trilogy that's probably worth some money now.


----------



## handlebar

Mirror Image said:


> I still own a LaserDisc player with many discs. I own the Star Wars Trilogy that's probably worth some money now.


Bet it isn't worth more than my 8-tracks of the love songs of the 70's 

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

handlebar said:


> Bet it isn't worth more than my 8-tracks of the love songs of the 70's
> 
> Jim


You're probably right, Jim. Sometimes things we _*think*_ are worth money aren't worth 10 cents.


----------



## Elgarian

Mirror Image said:


> You're probably right, Jim. Sometimes things we _*think*_ are worth money aren't worth 10 cents.


I think my pianola roll of 'Heartbreak Hotel' might be worth a bit, though.


----------



## handlebar

Elgarian said:


> I think my pianola roll of 'Heartbreak Hotel' might be worth a bit, though.


Or my cylinders of Caruso.Well... they might be worth at LEAST a pizza 
I'd rather keep the Caruso and starve!

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

Can't find a picture for it. Got it for $3.

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Klemperer, EMI


----------



## Mirror Image

Mozart is very misrepresented in my collection, so I bought this set with Bohm/BPO:


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> Mozart is very misrepresented in my collection, so I bought this set with Bohm/BPO:


Oh my... I've been looking at this same cycle for some time. Different box, same stuff.

I, like you, have a grossly small Mozart collection... all of about 3 CD's.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> Oh my... I've been looking at this same cycle for some time. Different box, same stuff.
> 
> I, like you, have a grossly small Mozart collection... all of about 3 CD's.


Yes and this box was a lot cheaper.  I paid $35 for it. The only other Mozart recordings I own are with Sir Colin Davis doing the last symphonies and Robert Shaw's take on his "Requiem."

Needless to say, this was a long time coming.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## handlebar

Mirror Image said:


> only other Mozart recordings I own are with Sir Colin Davis doing the last symphonies and Robert Shaw's take on his "Requiem."


I miss Robert Shaw. I met him once and he was such a kind gentleman with an incredible mind. His musical knowledge was unsurpassed. His Mozart is not my favourite but his Berlioz and Verdi are truly delightful.

Listening to him reminisce about his years with Toscanini and the other great conductors and artists was inspirational.

Jim


----------



## World Violist

handlebar said:


> I miss Robert Shaw. I met him once and he was such a kind gentleman with an incredible mind. His musical knowledge was unsurpassed. His Mozart is not my favourite but his Berlioz and Verdi are truly delightful.
> 
> Listening to him reminisce about his years with Toscanini and the other great conductors and artists was inspirational.
> 
> Jim


Ah, what I wouldn't give to have met that man! He died when I was seven. Ingenious, he was. I very much like his work, though I haven't heard terribly much of it. Just his Mahler 8th (still mixed feelings about it) and the Brahms German Requiem (very calm, sublime).


----------



## Aramis

Bird sang to me that Bruckner's symphony No. 4 is best for beginners. I never heard Bruckner, so I bought this symphony today. Performed by... hmm... erm... <take a look at the cover> Harnoncourt! That's really groovy surname, isn't it?


----------



## handlebar

World Violist said:


> Ah, what I wouldn't give to have met that man! He died when I was seven. Ingenious, he was. I very much like his work, though I haven't heard terribly much of it. Just his Mahler 8th (still mixed feelings about it) and the Brahms German Requiem (very calm, sublime).


Now I feel REALLY old!! 

Jim


----------



## Lisztfreak

handlebar said:


> Now I feel REALLY old!!


And I feel old when I think I've spent 8 years of my life living in parallel with Tippett! The problem is, such people seem too mythical to be true: it seems impossible to be alive at the same time they were! If you get me...

But what shocks me most of all is that my Grandpa, who's still alive and well, lived for four years during the time of Edward Elgar!


----------



## Mirror Image

Got this one cheap, $9:


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> Got this one cheap, $9:


I'd certainly be interested in hearing your thoughts on this box.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> I'd certainly be interested in hearing your thoughts on this box.


You got it, WV. I'll let you know. I do know, however, that Bernstein isn't well known for his Sibelius, but I figured it would be worth checking out and for $9 I couldn't pass that one up.


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> You got it, WV. I'll let you know. I do know, however, that Bernstein isn't well known for his Sibelius, but I figured it would be worth checking out and for $9 I couldn't pass that one up.


Well Bernstein is one of the better-known Americans to have recorded Sibelius; and many people swear by his old cycle from Sony and the NYPO as one of the best out there--as well as among the earliest complete cycles. I know this cycle well enough (the latter half, anyway), just not his late DG recordings.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> Well Bernstein is one of the better-known Americans to have recorded Sibelius; and many people swear by his old cycle from Sony and the NYPO as one of the best out there--as well as among the earliest complete cycles. I know this cycle well enough (the latter half, anyway), just not his late DG recordings.


Absolutely. I think Bernstein is really the only American conductor to tackle a lot of composers other American conductors haven't either thought about or attempted. Now, it seems that American conductors are more bold than ever.


----------



## jhar26

Box set of the complete Sibelius symphonies and tone poems.










Another Chinese one.


----------



## Mirror Image

Got this one for $25:










I already own the Jarvi, Ozawa, and Kitajenko, so I'll be interested in hearing how it measures up against those.


----------



## Lisztfreak

To all Bartókians here: are these performances good?


----------



## bassClef




----------



## Elgarian

These arrived in the last few days, though I'm snowed under with other (non-musical) stuff and haven't given them proper attention yet:

















One of the CDs in the Janet Baker box contains the collection of Handel recordings she made with Raymond Leppard, which is out of print as a separate item and difficult to find affordably, so I'm thrilled to have this - in fact I'd have been glad to pay the budget price of the (5CD) box just for the Handel CD alone. The Kirchschlager is a shot in the dark, based on her brilliant performance as Sesto in the famous Glyndbourne _Giulio Cesare_.

















Although I haven't seriously listened to these yet, I have played them 'in the background', and I can tell they are going to become great favourites.


----------



## World Violist

So I found out that the Eratus label has several very very cheap Bruckner symphonies for sale on Amazon's MP3 download thing (less than $3 USD per symphony!) from Daniel Barenboim's acclaimed cycle with the Berlin Philharmonic (2, 4, 5, 6, 8, and 9); also, symphonies 3 and 4 they have conducted by Eliahu Inbal for the same price. So of course I couldn't resist using some of my meager allowance money to get this:










Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
Daniel Barenboim/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> So I found out that the Eratus label has several very very cheap Bruckner symphonies for sale on Amazon's MP3 download thing (less than $3 USD per symphony!) from Daniel Barenboim's acclaimed cycle with the Berlin Philharmonic (2, 4, 5, 6, 8, and 9); also, symphonies 3 and 4 they have conducted by Eliahu Inbal for the same price. So of course I couldn't resist using some of my meager allowance money to get this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
> Daniel Barenboim/Berlin Philharmonic


Excellent, in fact, the whole Barenboim cycle is amazing. Definitely one to get. I've listened to the whole box, but I would like to go back and listen again.


----------



## Mirror Image

Yet another Daphnis et Chloe for the pile. This one by Kent Nagano and the LSO. The best part is this is the complete ballet, which, in my opinion, is the only way to listen to this piece:


----------



## Aramis

Boccherini's cello concertos by Julius Berger.


----------



## World Violist

Since there wasn't any notable Bruckner to be had that I could find, I went ahead and bought this which I had been looking at for some time:










Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6
Bernstein/NYPO (DG)

The opening here is probably the best opening of this symphony I've ever heard. Man, that viola section is truly awesome. Very much slower than Karajan in general so far (the other Pathetique I've heard). Already from the opening notes this is one of the best recordings of this I've ever heard, whether or not it's "not conventional" by any means. Convention doesn't always make something good; very much more often it's the opposite that happens.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> Since there wasn't any notable Bruckner to be had that I could find, I went ahead and bought this which I had been looking at for some time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6
> Bernstein/NYPO (DG)
> 
> The opening here is probably the best opening of this symphony I've ever heard. Man, that viola section is truly awesome. Very much slower than Karajan in general so far (the other Pathetique I've heard). Already from the opening notes this is one of the best recordings of this I've ever heard, whether or not it's "not conventional" by any means. Convention doesn't always make something good; very much more often it's the opposite that happens.


I was just listening to this one the other day. Wonderful recording. Bernstein does a fine job.


----------



## Moldyoldie

World Violist said:


> Since there wasn't any notable Bruckner to be had that I could find, I went ahead and bought this which I had been looking at for some time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6
> Bernstein/NYPO (DG)
> 
> The opening here is probably the best opening of this symphony I've ever heard. Man, that viola section is truly awesome. Very much slower than Karajan in general so far (the other Pathetique I've heard). Already from the opening notes this is one of the best recordings of this I've ever heard, whether or not it's "not conventional" by any means. Convention doesn't always make something good; very much more often it's the opposite that happens.


What do you think of the "distended" finale? I think it's legitimate and works very fine, though some feel that the music "falls apart".


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Mirror Image

jhar26 said:


>


That's the first Mahler box set I ever bought. It's still a good one, but not my favorite one.


----------



## jhar26

Mirror Image said:


> That's the first Mahler box set I ever bought. It's still a good one, but not my favorite one.


Well, from what I hear Bernstein is a very good Mahler conductor and this Sony set is said to be better than the one he did for DG. The only other complete set I have is from Klauss Tennstedt which I like ok, but the dynamics are sometimes a bit extreme for my taste.


----------



## Aramis

Grieg's String Quartets by Auryn Quartet and Brahms String Quartets by Juiliard Quartet.


----------



## Mirror Image

jhar26 said:


> Well, from what I hear Bernstein is a very good Mahler conductor and this Sony set is said to be better than the one he did for DG. The only other complete set I have is from Klauss Tennstedt which I like ok, but the dynamics are sometimes a bit extreme for my taste.


Yes, that set is A LOT better than the set on DG, but I will say that after hearing conductors like Chailly, Bertini, Rattle, Kubelik, Haitink, and Abbado, Bernstein seems a little bit over-the-top for my tastes, but there are some great performances in that box that I certainly enjoy as I'm sure you will.

Another special note, that particular box set is out-of-print now. That's a good thing for us collectors. This only means the value will go up even more. They have a newer box out, but I'm sure it's nowhere near as nice as this edition.


----------



## bassClef

Just ordered these:


----------



## Mirror Image

jezbo said:


>


I've owned that Lyadov for awhile. It's really good. You'll enjoy it.


----------



## Lisztfreak

Quite cheap and with great perfomers.


----------



## Herzeleide

jezbo said:


>


Carter's _Concerto for Orchestra_ is an absolute masterpiece, and Oliver Knussen is an immense interpreter! I have that recording and it's stupendously good.


----------



## Rachovsky

Picked up a really cheap album of some classical favorites played by the LSO as well.


----------



## EarlyCuyler

Ben Zander's Bruckner 5. WOW. Just, wow. Aazing recording. I had goosebumps for the full 70 minutes. The lecture CD that comes with it is amazing too. Also bought a CD featuring the music of Yasushi Akutagawa. Its crass, vulgar, violent, and ferocious. I Love every second!


----------



## World Violist

Moldyoldie said:


> What do you think of the "distended" finale? I think it's legitimate and works very fine, though some feel that the music "falls apart".


I've read about this finale too, and while I'm not so familiar with the more normal one I think this one is still quite valid. Honestly, I think that if people weren't so centered on the faster way of playing things, the slower versions would gain ground really fast. Most of my favorite interpretations are some of the slowest I've ever heard: Bernstein's late Tchaikovsky 6, Mahler 9, Shostakovich 7, Paavo Jarvi's Kullervo, etc.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> I've read about this finale too, and while I'm not so familiar with the more normal one I think this one is still quite valid. Honestly, I think that if people weren't so centered on the faster way of playing things, the slower versions would gain ground really fast. Most of my favorite interpretations are some of the slowest I've ever heard: Bernstein's late Tchaikovsky 6, Mahler 9, Shostakovich 7, Paavo Jarvi's Kullervo, etc.


I agree WV. Sometimes when things are taken slower we hear just how beautiful the parts really are.

Like I have a recording of Ravel's "Le Tombeau de Couperin" where Pierre Boulez takes the tempo a little bit slower and the result is quite amazing really, because you're able to hear how these parts sound and connect with each other.


----------



## bassClef

Herzeleide said:


> Carter's _Concerto for Orchestra_ is an absolute masterpiece, and Oliver Knussen is an immense interpreter! I have that recording and it's stupendously good.


So I have read. My "1001 Classical Recordings to Hear Before you Die" book says this is the definitive recording but it's now out of print - but I found it via Amazon sellers for a regular CD price - I see it can go for £50 or more.


----------



## Herzeleide

jezbo said:


> So I have read. My "1001 Classical Recordings to Hear Before you Die" book says this is the definitive recording but it's now out of print - but I found it via Amazon sellers for a regular CD price - I see it can go for £50 or more.


Probably would have been wise to get the reissue.


----------



## bassClef

Herzeleide said:


> Probably would have been wise to get the reissue.


It's the same content? Ah well, I like the old cover better


----------



## Mirror Image

Beethoven: Symphonies 1-9; Overtures; Violin Concerto, NY Philharmonic, L. Bernstein:










I also snagged:


----------



## Aramis

Most of the times I open this thread, I think: Hell, is the number of recordings of Mahler, Bruckner and Sibelius limited at all?


----------



## Mirror Image

Aramis said:


> Most of the times I open this thread, I think: Hell, is the number of recordings of Mahler, Bruckner and Sibelius limited at all?


I would say there are definitely more Mahler recordings than Sibelius and Bruckner, but there are still a lot of these too.


----------



## Mirror Image

Picked up this fascinating Debussy recording:


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Sid James

Mirror Image said:


>


Looks like you're getting into some chamber music there, Mirror Image! That's really good because I find it to be something that is interesting once I have heard some orchestral works by my favourite composers. It's interesting how they deal with smaller forces. Enjoy!


----------



## Mirror Image

Andre said:


> Looks like you're getting into some chamber music there, Mirror Image! That's really good because I find it to be something that is interesting once I have heard some orchestral works by my favourite composers. It's interesting how they deal with smaller forces. Enjoy!


Yes, well, I will say that Debussy's "Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp" is absolutely gorgeous. I guess this has been a long time coming.


----------



## PartisanRanger

I'm liking it a lot so far. Very accessible, catchy opera.


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> Yes, well, I will say that Debussy's "Sonata for Flute, *Viola*, and Harp" is absolutely gorgeous. I guess this has been a long time coming.


Haha YES! (emphasis mine) (yes, I do know this piece at least fundamentally)



Mirror Image said:


> Beethoven: Symphonies 1-9; Overtures; Violin Concerto, NY Philharmonic, L. Bernstein:


How do you like this? Gosh, you're always getting the stuff I'm looking at getting!


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## jhar26

Ordered today....


----------



## Mirror Image

Not pictured:

Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe, James Levine, Vienna Philharmonic Orch., DG
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe, Michael Gielen, SWR Baden-Baden and Freiburg Symphony Orch., Arte Nova Classics


----------



## Mirror Image

jhar26 said:


> Ordered today....


I was just looking today and it's good to see this set back in-print. You're going to LOVE this set. One of most amazing Debussy/Ravel sets available on the market in my opinion.


----------



## jhar26

Mirror Image said:


> I was just looking today and it's good to see this set back in-print. You're going to LOVE this set. One of most amazing Debussy/Ravel sets available on the market.


Both Ravel and Debussy are underrepresented in my collection. With this set (and the one with the piano music) I make up for it with one order. Thanks for recommending that Martinon set - it's what made me decide in favor of this one.


----------



## Mirror Image

jhar26 said:


> Both Ravel and Debussy are underrepresented in my collection. With this set (and the one with the piano music) I make up for it with one order. Thanks for recommending that Martinon set - it's what made me decide in favor of this one.


You're quite welcome and I appreciate the fact you think highly enough of my opinion to purchase that wonderful set. That means a lot to me.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> Haha YES! (emphasis mine) (yes, I do know this piece at least fundamentally)
> 
> How do you like this? Gosh, you're always getting the stuff I'm looking at getting!


I'm not sure, WV. I got a good deal on it, but I will definitely let you know how it is.


----------



## Mirror Image

Picked this one up for a $1:


----------



## Air

Mirror Image said:


> Picked this one up for a $1:


Hmm, I don't know the pianist , but these concerti are very good... I hope you've heard the Zimmerman, Richter, Fleisher, Gilels....


----------



## Mirror Image

airad2 said:


> Hmm, I don't know the pianist , but these concerti are very good... I hope you've heard the Zimmerman, Richter, Fleisher, Gilels....


I actually haven't heard much Brahms outside of the symphony cycles. I have only heard one set of piano concertos with Gerhard Oppitz/Colin Davis/Bavarian Radio Symphony. I'm familiar with them only through those recordings.


----------



## Mirror Image

Go this set for $15:










Got this set for $10:


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image

Some more Stravinsky recordings for the pile:


----------



## Aramis

Just extended my Vivaldi collection:




























Me loves Vivaldi.


----------



## Mirror Image

Some more Stravinsky for the pile:


----------



## bassClef

You're goin' a bit mad on old Igor lately mate! Welcome to the club  I can't get enough of it !


----------



## Mirror Image

jezbo said:


> You're goin' a bit mad on old Igor lately mate! Welcome to the club  I can't get enough of it !


I've been mad for Igor for quite some time. I'm just filling in the gaps in my collection now. 

Here is my Stravinsky collection:

- Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky: Petrushka; Le Sacre du Printemps
Orch: Columbia Symphony
Cond: Igor Stravinsky
Label: Sony

- Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms/Symphony in 3 Movements
Orch: Columbia Symphony, CBC Symphony
Cond: Igor Stravinsky
Label: Sony

- Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky: Firebird Suite-Complete; Scherzo; Firework
Orch: CBC Symphony, Columbia Symphony
Cond: Igor Stravinsky
Label: Sony

- Works of Igor Stravinsky (22-CD set)
Label: Sony

- Three Greek Ballets (Apollo, Agon, Orpheus)
Orch: London Symphony, Orchestra of St. Luke's
Cond: Robert Craft
Label: Naxos

- The Rite of Spring, Firebird Suite; Prokofiev: Scythian Suite (Expanded Edition)
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- Petrouchka; Le Sacre de printemps
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

- Le Chant du Rossignol, L'Histoire du Soldat
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

- Symphony of Psalms; Symphony in Three Movements
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

- The Firebird/Fantaisie for Orchestra Op.4; Four Studies
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Stravinsky Edition (4-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony of Psalms; Symphony In C; Symphony In Three Movements
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-The Rite of Spring; Fireworks; Firebird
Orch: Boston Symphony, Chicago Symphony
Cond: Seiji Ozawa
Label: RCA

-The Robert Craft Edition: Stravinsky Ballets (6-CD set)
Orch: Orchestra of St. Luke's, London Philharmonia
Cond: Robert Craft
Label: Naxos

-The Rite of Spring
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-The Rite of Spring; Symphony in Three Movements
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; Zubin Mehta
Label: Apex

-The Rite of Spring; Firebird
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Yuri Simonov
Label: Royal Philharmonic Masterwork

-The Great Ballets (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony, London Philharmonic
Cond; Bernard Haitink, Igor Markevitch
Label: Philips

-Stravinski (6-CD set)
Orch: Philharmonia Orchestra of London
Cond; Essa-Pekka Salonen
Label: Sony

-Symphonies
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Sir Georg Solti
Label: Decca

-Le Sacre du printemps/L'Oiseau de feu/Jeu de cartes/Petrouchka/Pulcinella (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Claudio Abbado
Label: DG


----------



## Mirror Image

I have 60 CDs on the way, so I couldn't possibly list them all right now, but I will tell you what composers I have in these items coming:

Prokofiev
Stravinsky
Mahler
Rachmaninov
Dvorak
Ravel
Bartok
Sibelius
Lalo
Albeniz
de Falla
Poulenc
Honegger
Milhaud
Beethoven
Roussel
Brahms
Tchaikovsky
Liszt
Glinka
Weber
Delius


----------



## bassClef

Blimey - I assume you don't have a wife and kids! No way I'd get away with buying 60 CDs at once!


----------



## Mirror Image

jezbo said:


> Blimey - I assume you don't have a wife and kids! No way I'd get away with buying 60 CDs at once!


Nope, no wife and no kids.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## bassClef

jezbo said:


> Blimey - I assume you don't have a wife and kids! No way I'd get away with buying 60 CDs at once!


Mind you, I did just spend over £400 on a pair of headphones


----------



## World Violist

For about $7:










Brahms: Violin Concerto, Double Concerto
Bernstein/VPO; Kremer, Maisky


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> For about $7:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brahms: Violin Concerto, Double Concerto
> Bernstein/VPO; Kremer, Maisky


I bought the whole Brahms box set of Bernstein on DG for $9. WV, do you ever buy on Amazon? I've been getting unbelievable deals on Amazon through marketplace sellers.


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> I bought the whole Brahms box set of Bernstein on DG for $9. WV, do you ever buy on Amazon? I've been getting unbelievable deals on Amazon through marketplace sellers.


Yes, I do use Amazon, and I have indeed seen some of the deals they have on there. And by the way, the "Bernstein conducts Brahms" box on DG is not everything Bernstein did of Brahms for DG: he and Krystian Zimerman recorded the piano concerti.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> Yes, I do use Amazon, and I have indeed seen some of the deals they have on there. And by the way, the "Bernstein conducts Brahms" box on DG is not everything Bernstein did of Brahms for DG: he and Krystian Zimerman recorded the piano concerti.


Oh yeah I forgot about Zimerman/Bernstein. I believe that particular recording is out-of-print. By the way, I didn't say it was everything Bernstein recorded of Brahms on DG. I just said I bought the whole box set of Bernstein Conducts Brahms on DG for $9.

You should definitely consider using Amazon more, WV. I bought 20 CDs last night all around $2-$4. All of which are on the Warner Apex label. You can't beat that!


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> Oh yeah I forgot about Zimerman/Bernstein. I believe that particular recording is out-of-print. By the way, I didn't say it was everything Bernstein recorded of Brahms on DG. I just said I bought the whole box set of Bernstein Conducts Brahms on DG for $9.
> 
> You should definitely consider using Amazon more, WV. I bought 20 CDs last night all around $2-$4. All of which are on the Warner Apex label. You can't beat that!


I know you didn't say that was all Bernstein-Brahms on DG. I was just noting that. I don't know if I'll get that box, though; I'm looking at the, admittedly bulkier, box of just the symphonies, overtures, and Haydn variations, and then the (yes, out of print) piano concerti. Yes, it costs more, but I like the packaging. It's more sturdy, and I'm traveling a good bit recently, so I'll need that. Cardboard packaging is a bit flimsy sometimes.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> I know you didn't say that was all Bernstein-Brahms on DG. I was just noting that. I don't know if I'll get that box, though; I'm looking at the, admittedly bulkier, box of just the symphonies, overtures, and Haydn variations, and then the (yes, out of print) piano concerti. Yes, it costs more, but I like the packaging. It's more sturdy, and I'm traveling a good bit recently, so I'll need that. Cardboard packaging is a bit flimsy sometimes.


Have you looked at the Bohm set on DG yet? It's really cheap on Amazon right now.


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> Have you looked at the Bohm set on DG yet? It's really cheap on Amazon right now.


Wow, that's very neat. I can't get anything at the moment, though. And it doesn't have the Academic Festival Overture, which is a minor quibble. I would get the set if I could.


----------



## Mirror Image

Some more Debussy for the pile:


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> Wow, that's very neat. I can't get anything at the moment, though. And it doesn't have the Academic Festival Overture, which is a minor quibble. I would get the set if I could.


Alright then look at the Barenboim set or the Colin Davis, which is a great set despite what everybody says about it.

The Davis set, in particular, has symphonies, the overtures, the Haydn Variations, and the piano and violin concertos. All under $22-24. You can't go wrong with it. I've already listened to the whole thing and it's really good. Davis' strength is in the detail whereas most conductors go for over-exaggeration, which sometimes is okay, but not all the time. When your personality gets the better of you, then, in my opinion, you loose sight of the music really quick.


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> Alright then look at the Barenboim set or the Colin Davis, which is a great set despite what everybody says about it.
> 
> The Davis set, in particular, has symphonies, the overtures, the Haydn Variations, and the piano and violin concertos. All under $22-24. You can't go wrong with it. I've already listened to the whole thing and it's really good. Davis' strength is in the detail whereas most conductors go for over-exaggeration, which sometimes is okay, but not all the time. When you're personality gets the better of you, then, in my opinion, you loose sight of the music really quick.


Ok, I'll look into those then. Thanks.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> Ok, I'll look into those then. Thanks.


You're quite welcome, WV.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Mirror Image

More Ravel for the pile. I can't believe I missed getting this Martinon recording. Shame on me:


----------



## Mirror Image

More Debussy for the pile:


----------



## World Violist

Brahms Symphonies
Chailly/Concertgebouw


----------



## Mirror Image

Another "Daphnis et Chloe" for the pile:


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered today:


----------



## Mirror Image

C71 said:


> Just ordered today:


I own all the Rattle recordings of Mahler, but only the individual releases. There's only one thing wrong with that set. EMI put it out too quick and didn't wait for the release of Symphony No. 9 with the BPO, so instead what you have in that box is a Vienna Philharmonic live recording of the 9th, which got mixed reviews. I would seriously think about picking up the 9th with the BPO...it's simply outstanding and one of my favorite readings of the 9th.

Overall, that's a good set. Good choice.


----------



## Mirror Image

More Poulenc for the pile:


----------



## Conor71

Mirror Image said:


> I own all the Rattle recordings of Mahler, but only the individual releases. There's only one thing wrong with that set. EMI put it out too quick and didn't wait for the release of Symphony No. 9 with the BPO, so instead what you have in that box is a Vienna Philharmonic live recording of the 9th, which got mixed reviews. I would seriously think about picking up the 9th with the BPO...it's simply outstanding and one of my favorite readings of the 9th.
> 
> Overall, that's a good set. Good choice.


Thanks, Ill consider getting that 9th if the one in the set is not up to scratch .
This set seems to have gotten mixed reviews in general and I was unsure whether to buy it or the Kubelik set (I decided to get both in the end and will buy the Kubelik at a later date). I got a great deal on this set though, only $40 AU (bout $30 US) brand new! .


----------



## Mirror Image

C71 said:


> Thanks, Ill consider getting that 9th if the one in the set is not up to scratch .
> This set seems to have gotten mixed reviews in general and I was unsure whether to buy it or the Kubelik set (I decided to get both in the end and will buy the Kubelik at a later date). I got a great deal on this set though, only $40 AU (bout $30 US) brand new! .


That is a very good deal you got, because here in the US that particular box set lists for $50 and up. I'm glad I bought all the individual releases when I did and got them for between $3-$7.  I would have still loved to have got that set, but it was really expensive when I was looking at it.

Rattle gets mixed reviews all the time. There are people who like him, like me, and then are people who don't like him, but I think honestly that people don't fully understand him. He is a master of detail and this is a blessing and curse at the same time. He really handles Mahler beautifully though despite the mixed reviews.

His reading of Mahler's Symphony No. 2 is a hard one to beat. It's really a pinnacle recording no question about it.


----------



## vavaving

*Gargantua et autres plaisirs*




Gargantua and other Delights



> Frivolous to perfection, *L'Heure du Berger* was a commission for some modern musique de brasserie, and so Françaix decided to indulge in some caricature-Berger being the name of a popular aniseed aperitif. "My Heure du Berger takes place at Maxim's during the Belle Époque, where an evocation of 'la Belle Otero' would produce ecclesiastical shivers; the mocking of 'Vieux Beaux' now seems to me a cruel little piece, since my own beauty is highly disputed, though my age is not! 'Petits Nerveux' portrays the friends of Tristan Bernard, dressed in their striped shirts and knickers, furiously pedaling gleaming bicycles to impress the ladies, who are completely indifferent. Maurice Ravel said that good musique de brasserie required a double bass. To observe this rule, I added one to the Quatuor Enesco for the performance of L'Heure du Berger, and you will note that these gentlemen, so serious in Mozart and Beethoven, take a certain delight in slumming it." This version for strings is recorded here for the very first time, all previous versions having been adapted for winds.
> 
> *Sérénade B.E.A.* was commissioned "by a wealthy Hungarian for his girlfriend Beatrice. The first three letters of her name-B, E, A-gave me the theme for the serenade, and these three notes figure throughout the work. The piece ends with a very sad slow movement, the commissioner having, in the meantime, broken off with his lover." Love's delights are indeed fleeting…


----------



## handlebar

John Alden Carpenter: Sea Drift
Henry Hadley: Scherzo Diabolique
Daniel Gregory Mason: Chanticleer (Festival Overture)
Quincy Porter: Dance in Three-Time

http://www.newworldrecords.org/album.cgi?rm=view&album_id=80321

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image

Another "Daphnis et Chloe" for the pile:


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## jhar26




----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Tapkaara

Mirror Image said:


>


That recording of Alexander Nevsky looks juicy. I'd look forward to hearing your thoughts on it.


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> That recording of Alexander Nevsky looks juicy. I'd look forward to hearing your thoughts on it.


Yes, I will let you know.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Conor71




----------



## Mirror Image

C71 said:


>


Let me know how this one is, I'm still very skeptical of Karajan as a "Sibelius conductor."


----------



## Tapkaara

Mirror Image said:


> Let me know how this one is, I'm still very skeptical of Karajan as a "Sibelius conductor."


Karajan was a great Sibelian. It's just that his DG recording are marred by pretty bad sound. They are down right muddy and fuzzy sounding.

Yes, these recordings were made in the 1960s, so they are older, but that's no excuse. I have Living Stereo and Living Presence recordings from a decade earlier that sound better than these particular DG recordings. So, whoever engineered these was, to be sure, not on top of his game.

Now, check our Karajan's Sibelius tone poem recordings with the Berliner Philharmoniker on EMI from the "Great Recordings of the Century" series. These are from the 70s, and the sound is much improved. Here, Karajan's intensity comes through literally more clearly, and one can better appreciate his take on Sibelius.

This EMI recording is one of my favorite Sibelius discs, of which I have many. This should clear away any doubt as far as Karajan is concerned.


----------



## Conor71

Mirror Image said:


> Let me know how this one is, I'm still very skeptical of Karajan as a "Sibelius conductor."


Will do, I second the Disc of Tone Poems by Karajan that Tapkaara mentions as well, it is excellent! .


----------



## Tapkaara

C71 said:


> Will do, I second the Disc of Tone Poems by Karajan that Tapkaara mentions as well, it is excellent! .


Right on! This Finlandia is my favorite version, En Saga is my favorite and possibly my favortie Tapiola, all on one disc. The Swan is also excellent. My least fav here is the Karelia Suite (Sargent and Kamu win here for me), but still not bad, despite the slightly sluggish tempi.

One of the best Sibelius discs currently available.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Conor71




----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Elgarian

A couple of weeks ago I discovered that PrestoClassical were offering a heap of Handel at substantially reduced prices, including most notably the series of Bonizzoni recordings of early Italian cantatas, on _Glossa_. It seemed far too good to miss, so I plunged myself into debt and pressed the 'order' button. They've been arriving in several packages, and the last arrived today:








































And also, reduced to such a low price that I knew I'd be risking eternal regret if I ignored it:


----------



## Tapkaara

Elgarian said:


> A couple of weeks ago I discovered that PrestoClassical were offering a heap of Handel at substantially reduced prices, including most notably the series of Bonizzoni recordings of early Italian cantatas, on _Glossa_. It seemed far too good to miss, so I plunged myself into debt and pressed the 'order' button. They've been arriving in several packages, and the last arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also, reduced to such a low price that I knew I'd be risking eternal regret if I ignored it:


What interesting and elegant packaging.


----------



## World Violist

My first CD of Bernstein the composer:










Bernstein/London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus; Jerry Hadley, Candide; June Anderson, Cunegonde; Adolph Green, Dr. Pangloss/Martin; Christa Ludwig, Old Lady; Nicolai Gedda, Governor/Vanderdendur/Ragotski; et al.


----------



## Elgarian

Tapkaara said:


> What interesting and elegant packaging.


Actually, they're even better than they look in these images - all produced in the same format, with a triple-section folding card sleeve with the booklet fixed to one end as part of the package. A real pleasure to handle. I'm sure they'd have been a real pleasure to Handel, too.

As for the music: it's early days, yet, but the early Italian cantatas I've heard so far are lovely things, and this series of recordings has a high reputation - so I'm looking forward to extending my acquaintance with them.


----------



## Mirror Image

That's it. I now own all the Mahler box set's except for two of them. I officially own more Mahler than probably anyone on this site.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Conor71




----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> That's it. I now own all the Mahler box set's except for two of them. I officially own more Mahler than probably anyone on this site.


Have you heard Bernstein's only performance with the Berlin Philharmonic of the Mahler 9th yet? I've heard some really great things about it. It's one performance of two over the radio. The conductor and orchestra never met again.

Bernstein also made another recording of Mahler's 2nd with the LSO (I think... maybe LPO) with Janet Baker as the mezzo. I haven't heard it yet, but I'm thinking it's the same as on the DVD set. It hasn't been remastered on the CD but once some 20 years ago, and I've heard it isn't a good remaster.

Both of these are considered by many the best Mahler Bernstein ever conducted, but strangely they're never included in any boxes or budget CD's or anything like that. But one can get the M9 really cheaply from Amazon sellers.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> Have you heard Bernstein's only performance with the Berlin Philharmonic of the Mahler 9th yet? I've heard some really great things about it. It's one performance of two over the radio. The conductor and orchestra never met again.
> 
> Bernstein also made another recording of Mahler's 2nd with the LSO (I think... maybe LPO) with Janet Baker as the mezzo. I haven't heard it yet, but I'm thinking it's the same as on the DVD set. It hasn't been remastered on the CD but once some 20 years ago, and I've heard it isn't a good remaster.
> 
> Both of these are considered by many the best Mahler Bernstein ever conducted, but strangely they're never included in any boxes or budget CD's or anything like that. But one can get the M9 really cheaply from Amazon sellers.


The great thing about these box sets is I got them cheaper than the retail price. I paid $15 for one of them, $20, and $24 on the other two.

About the BPO and Bernstein, yes, I've heard that heard about this. It's rather interesting.


----------



## Air

First Bruckner cycle. 18 dollars.










Grumiaux's Faure is excellent. 7 dollars.


----------



## Mirror Image

airad2 said:


>


That's a good set, airad. You should enjoy it I think, but it is in dire need of remastering, but you got a killer deal on it, so it's definitely worth it.


----------



## bassClef

Just ordered these:






































NB. Doesn't that last picture look like Edward Norton? Is that Arnold Bax?


----------



## Mirror Image

Some more Poulenc for the pile that I got for $3. Can't beat that!


----------



## Mirror Image

I just realized how very little of Smetana I owned. Before this set I bought for $13 (a good deal), I only owned a 2-CD set on DG with Kubelik and a recording of Ma Vlast with Zubin Mehta and the Israel Philharmonic on Sony.

Now, I have this one. Many of these compositions in this set have been neglected by orchestras for some reason.


----------



## Mirror Image

More Smetana:










More Dvorak:



















More Bartok:


----------



## Mirror Image

More Smetana:


----------



## Aramis

Mirror Image said:


> More Smetana


Are you sure it's healthy? Maybe some whipped cream instead?


----------



## Mirror Image

Aramis said:


> Are you sure it's healthy? Maybe some whipped cream instead?


Yeah, I need more Smetana his music has been something I have been wanting more of, so now I got plenty for a while. I do want, however, Neeme Jarvi's reading of "Ma Vlast," but I'll have to wait on it to come down in price.


----------



## Aramis

Mirror Image said:


> Yeah, I need more Smetana his music has been something I have been wanting more of, so now I got plenty for a while. I do want, however, Neeme Jarvi's reading of "Ma Vlast," but I'll have to wait on it to come down in price.


You don't get my funny joke.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smetana_(dairy_product)


----------



## Tapkaara

Aramis said:


> Are you sure it's healthy? Maybe some whipped cream instead?


I happen to know "smetana" means "cream" in Czech...!


----------



## Mirror Image

Aramis said:


> You don't get my funny joke.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smetana_(dairy_product)


I wasn't aware of a dairy product called smetana. Hmmm...that's pretty cool.

In that case, I'll take some Ma Vlast with some whip cream.


----------



## Aramis

Tapkaara said:


> I happen to know "smetana" means "cream" in Czech...!


Not only in Czech. Very similiar word exists in almost every east-european language. Also in english. So I thought that everyone here knows what he can get if he will ask for "more Smetana" in public.


----------



## Tapkaara

Hmmm, I'm not aware of "smetana" being used in English for cream.

I'd imagine in the western Slavic languages (Polish, Czech Slovak) that there are many similar words.


----------



## Aramis

Tapkaara said:


> Hmmm, I'm not aware of "smetana" being used in English for cream.


Not for cream, but for smetana. There are some differences between them, so "cream" is used to describe typical cream and "smetana" is smetana, some foreign, exotic product. And vice versa, we have word "krem" used for cream. I just have no idea how popular is "smetana" in english-language countries.


----------



## Tapkaara

"Smetana" must not be popular here in the US. I've never once seen it in stores or in eateries. Perhaps in the UK?


----------



## Mirror Image

Mahler: Symphony No. 3, Esa-Pekka Salonen; Los Angeles Philharmonic:


----------



## bassClef

Tapkaara said:


> "Smetana" must not be popular here in the US. I've never once seen it in stores or in eateries. Perhaps in the UK?


No but here in Prague I see it all the time!

There's another dairy product here called Gervais, which makes me laugh, I'm an Office fan.


----------



## Mirror Image

Bought some more Bliss, but on Naxos this time. Nice and cheap.


----------



## Mirror Image

Some more Finzi for the pile:


----------



## Clancy

Wagner - The Ring (George Solti) - Highlights (I'm not usually for "best ofs" but have taken advice from here and made an exception)

Chopin - Nocturnes (Vladimir Ashkenazy). I fell in love with these at a young age, the first classical music to really command my attention.

Dvorak - Symphony no.9 "The New World" & Three Slavonic Dances (Ivan Fischer)

Bach - Brandenburg Concertos Nos.1-3 (Trevor Pinnock)

Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring, The Firebird (Bernstein)

Debussy - Prelude a l'apres-mide d'un Faune, Nocturnes, La Mer, Iberia (Haitink)

The majority of these are releases by Classical FM of all people (I thought they were fairly lightweight normally but there you go), so unfortunately I can't even find images of the covers, for some reason they haven't made it to the internet.


----------



## Mirror Image

More Debussy for the pile:










More Smetana:


----------



## Mirror Image

Yet another great set of Bruckner symphonies:


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Elgarian

Mirror Image said:


>


This has been OOP for a while, I think, and I know nothing about it except that Davis's recording of the 6th symphony is highly regarded. I'd be interested to hear how you find this compared with the Boult or Handley sets. (The key factor for me is always that mystical quality that Boult seems to understand so perfectly.)


----------



## Mirror Image

Elgarian said:


> This has been OOP for a while, I think, and I know nothing about it except that Davis's recording of the 6th symphony is highly regarded. I'd be interested to hear how you find this compared with the Boult or Handley sets. (The key factor for me is always that mystical quality that Boult seems to understand so perfectly.)


Well I already own Haitink, Boult (EMI), Previn, the set on Naxos, Slatkin, Handley, and now the Davis, so I will definitely let you know how it measures against these.

Actually, believe it or not, I bought this set from Amazon UK. I couldn't get it on Amazon's US site. It's still in print.  Do you shop with Amazon? You can get this set for 19 pounds ($30 is what I had to pay), which isn't bad considering this is kind of a special box set for the Warner Classics label.

In fact, there are a lot of recordings I didn't even know existed until I started shopping around Amazon's other sites.


----------



## Elgarian

Mirror Image said:


> Well I already own Haitink, Boult (EMI), Previn, the set on Naxos, Slatkin, Handley, and now the Davis, so I will definitely let you know how it measures against these.


That's why I'll be interested to see how you find this one. I have the Haitink set, and just can't get on with his approach, somehow - Boult is nearly always the one I turn to.



> Do you shop with Amazon?


Yes - in fact seeing your post about this Davis set sent me scurrying off to Amazon, where I saw the very acceptable price, and returned here to post my question.


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


> This has been OOP for a while, I think, and I know nothing about it except that Davis's recording of the 6th symphony is highly regarded. I'd be interested to hear how you find this compared with the Boult or Handley sets. (The key factor for me is always that mystical quality that Boult seems to understand so perfectly.)


I bought the Handley set a few years ago. I must admit that it didn't do that much for me. Maybe I should try again, or maybe Vaughan Williams just isn't my thing.


----------



## Mirror Image

jhar26 said:


> I bought the Handley set a few years ago. I must admit that it didn't do that much for me. Maybe I should try again, or maybe Vaughan Williams just isn't my thing.


I love Handley's approach to RVW. That's a great set.

Vaughan Williams is a little tough to get into if you're not familiar with his sound. I can only suggest you go back and listen to "Symphony No. 5" and "A London Symphony." Listen to them very attentively. Also in that set is Job: A Masque for Dancing, go listen to this piece again. The section called "Job's Dream" is one of the most beautifully lyrical moments in music.


----------



## Mirror Image

Elgarian said:


> That's why I'll be interested to see how you find this one. I have the Haitink set, and just can't get on with his approach, somehow - Boult is nearly always the one I turn to.


The only piece Haitink really excels at is "Symphony No. 5." I will admit this is the set that didn't do much for me either, but I'm glad I own it.

Yes, the Adrian Boult on EMI is the set to beat!


----------



## jhar26

Mirror Image said:


> I love Handley's approach to RVW. That's a great set.
> 
> Vaughan Williams is a little tough to get into if you're not familiar with his sound. I can only suggest you go back and listen to "Symphony No. 5" and "A London Symphony." Listen to them very attentively. Also in that set is Job: A Masque for Dancing, go listen to this piece again. The section called "Job's Dream" is one of the most beautifully lyrical moments in music.


I guess so. I only listened to three or four symphonies at the time, didn't know what to make of it and moved on to something else. I get back to them eventually. I accept that the problem is with me and has nothing to do with a lack of quality on the part of Vaughan Williams' music - it just didn't connect with me.


----------



## Mirror Image

jhar26 said:


> I guess so. I only listened to three or four symphonies at the time, didn't know what to make of it and moved on to something else. I get back to them eventually. I accept that the problem is with me and has nothing to do with a lack of quality on the part of Vaughan Williams' music - it just didn't connect with me.


Well jhar, I will be honest with you. RVW didn't connect right away with me either, then I heard "Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus," which for me, was something I connected to immediately. Something about that English lyricism that really touches me, then that's when I knew I had to give this composer another chance.

You see, jhar, the best composers challenge us. If I would have never have given RVW another chance, then I wouldn't be talking about how great he is today. The same with Bruckner. I completely wrote him off and finally gave him another chance. I understand him a lot better now that I did give his music that chance.

Be open-minded and give RVW another shot. You'll be glad you did. In fact, I would recommend getting Sir Adrian Boult's set on EMI. Like Elgarian, this is the set I return to the most or when I just want to hear a complete cycle that's solid all the way through. Boult's reading of "Job: A Masque for Dancing" and "Concerto for 2 Pianos" are also two of my favorite Boult readings.


----------



## Mirror Image

I finally was able to get a good deal on the last recording I was missing of Gunter Wand's Bruckner with the Berlin Philharmonic:


----------



## Elgarian

jhar26 said:


> I bought the Handley set a few years ago. I must admit that it didn't do that much for me. Maybe I should try again, or maybe Vaughan Williams just isn't my thing.


I'm emphatically a Boult man when it comes to RVW, but Handley's pretty good too - so I'd be surprised if you were suddenly turned on by switching to Boult. I don't think the answer lies in the interpretation. But from what you've said in the past about Elgar, Gaston - I wonder if that thing I call 'English pastoral mysticism' isn't such a turn-on, for you, as it is for me? RVW is by no means limited to that approach - far from it - but it does lurk behind much of his music. How do you get on with something like the Tallis Fantasia?


----------



## Mirror Image

Elgarian said:


> I'm emphatically a Boult man when it comes to RVW, but Handley's pretty good too - so I'd be surprised if you were suddenly turned on by switching to Boult. I don't think the answer lies in the interpretation. But from what you've said in the past about Elgar, Gaston - I wonder if that thing I call 'English pastoral mysticism' isn't such a turn-on, for you, as it is for me? RVW is by no means limited to that approach - far from it - but it does lurk behind much of his music. How do you get on with something like the Tallis Fantasia?


Yes, Vaughan Williams' composing isn't limited to just "English pastoral mysticism" as you put it. I mean go listen to "The Wasps" or "Sinfonia Antarctica." They are far from the rolling hills and folk songs of England that's for sure. 

His Symphony No. 6 is almost a downright scary piece of music. Very challenging, especially if you've just listened to "The Lark Ascending."

But that's what I love about his music, it challenges you in more ways than one.


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


> I'm emphatically a Boult man when it comes to RVW, but Handley's pretty good too - so I'd be surprised if you were suddenly turned on by switching to Boult. I don't think the answer lies in the interpretation. But from what you've said in the past about Elgar, Gaston - I wonder if that thing I call 'English pastoral mysticism' isn't such a turn-on, for you, as it is for me? RVW is by no means limited to that approach - far from it - but it does lurk behind much of his music. How do you get on with something like the Tallis Fantasia?


One of these days I'll carefully listen to the Handley recording from the box set and let you know what I think of of the Tallis Fantasia.


----------



## Mirror Image

Got this hard-find-cheap 2-CD collection of Berlioz with Dutoit/MSO for $6:


----------



## Tapkaara

I just have to comment...Mirror...I know you buy a lot of CDs for cheap, but it adds up. You buy several discs a day. Had you won the lottery or something??


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> I just have to comment...Mirror...I know you buy a lot of CDs for cheap, but it adds up. You buy several discs a day. Had you won the lottery or something??


I wish I won the lottery! Then you would see more output in terms of spending for sure.

I can't possibly disclose with you what I make, I will say that I have no wife, no life, and no kids, so this certainly helps my spending situation.


----------



## Mirror Image

I have no Josef Suk in my collection, but now I do:


----------



## PartisanRanger

Figured I should go for the highlights since the sheer amount of music in the Ring cycle is pretty intimidating.


----------



## Mirror Image

Some more Smetana for the pile:


----------



## bassClef

Mirror Image said:


> I have no Josef Suk in my collection, but now I do:


And what do you think?


----------



## Mirror Image

jezbo said:


> And what do you think?


I don't know. I haven't heard his music yet, but I love many Czech composers anyway: Dvorak, Smetana, Martinu, etc.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image

All of the Bax recordings with David Lloyd-Jones on Naxos. Now, I have a ton of Bax.

And these little beauties:


----------



## Aggelos

I've purchased this. Simply fantastic!









http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2005/Aug05/Pictures_pines_2564619542.htm


----------



## kg4fxg

*Wow - Unbelievable Music*

Here are some of my latest purchases:

Gavin Bryers - Anniversary Album
Gorecki - Symphony No. 3
Arvo Part - Fratres
Silvestrov - Orchestral Works Vol 1 & 2
Kancheli - Vom Winde Beweint


----------



## Lisztfreak




----------



## Mirror Image

Lisztfreak said:


>


Excellent choices, Lisztfreak! I have only recently acquired those readings of the Saint-Saens piano concertos myself, so I can't wait to have a go at them myself. Before I got the Roge/Dutoit set, I only owned this set, which is also excellent:










You should seriously think about getting the full Vaughan Williams/Boult set on EMI:










Why don't you go ahead and get this set?


----------



## Lisztfreak

Mirror Image said:


> Excellent choices, Lisztfreak! I have only recently acquired those readings of the Saint-Saens piano concertos myself, so I can't wait to have a go at them myself.


Thanks! The only thing I don't like about the Saint-Saëns set is that the 3rd concerto is most clumsily cut over two discs. One part is on the CD1, the other on the CD2, so when you want to listen, you have to get up, change the discs and everything... a bit awkward.



> Why don't you go ahead and get this set?


I should consider it indeed. For now, finances and lack of space on my shelves make the purchase inconvenient.


----------



## Mirror Image

Lisztfreak said:


> Thanks! The only thing I don't like about the Saint-Saëns set is that the 3rd concerto is most clumsily cut over two discs. One part is on the CD1, the other on the CD2, so when you want to listen, you have to get up, change the discs and everything... a bit awkward.
> 
> I should consider it indeed. For now, finances and lack of space on my shelves make the purchase inconvenient.


Well, that, for me, is a very minor problem about the Saint-Saens. This really doesn't have much to do with the music itself, but I agree it's something that I wish not only Decca would stop doing, but all the other record companies.

As for the RVW, I understand, but you should definitely try and save up for that one. It's worth it.


----------



## jhar26




----------



## bdelykleon

jhar26 said:


>


Great purchases, Jhar. I don't know this woman composer, but the Haydn and the Rossini are near perfect recordings of some of the most sublime music ever, I own them all and they are my favorite recordings, everything I heard from Mosaïques was very good or near perfect.. You have some hours of joy ahead.


----------



## jhar26

Yes - I already had the Mosaiques' recordings of opus 20 and opus 33. I want all their Haydn recordings eventually.

Louise Farranc is a French 19th century composer. Reicha and Hummel were among her teachers.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image

More Berlioz for the pile:


----------



## jhar26

Another Haydn/Quatuor Mosaiques disc arrived today - opus 76 on two discs.










+ another dvd


----------



## Mirror Image

More Berlioz for the pile:


----------



## Bach

What is your obsession with Berlioz? I've always found his music to be a little bit 'complete crap'..


----------



## Herzeleide

Bach said:


> I've always found his music to be a little bit 'complete crap'..


Yes, we've come to expect such refined and acute judgements from you, Bach.


----------



## Bach

Sometimes eloquence is too much to ask.


----------



## Mirror Image

Bach said:


> What is your obsession with Berlioz? I've always found his music to be a little bit 'complete crap'..


Oh, I love Berlioz. The orchestration that he employed for his compositions are unbelievable. His is just amazing to me. I heard "Symphonie Fantastique," then I heard his "Requiem" and from that point forward I was hooked.

The emotional feel of his works is very powerful for me.


----------



## Bach

Actually, Symphonie Fantastique is good fun. But the requiem.. that's so awful it undoes any good opinion I may have formed on the basis of Symphonie Fantastique.


----------



## Mirror Image

Bach said:


> Actually, Symphonie Fantastique is good fun. But the requiem.. that's so awful it undoes any good opinion I may have formed on the basis of Symphonie Fantastique.


I know you don't like his "Requiem" and that's cool, but I love it. Have you heard "Grande symphonie funèbre et triomphale" or "Romeo et Juliette"? These are two pieces I think you would love if you heard them. "Harold In Italy," which was written for Paganini, is also an outstanding piece. "Lélio," "Le Damnation de Faust," and "L'enfance du Christ" are also amazing.

I'm interested in hearing what you've heard by Berlioz.


----------



## jhar26

I love Berlioz' song cycle _Les Nuit d'Ete_.


----------



## Bach

Harold in Italy is good fun too.. I like the little Idee Fixes and sprightly italian saltarelli.. 

I suppose I've heard most of Berlioz' famous output (including all the ones you just suggested) I don't know it very well, but I've at least heard it. 

I think I just hated the requiem so much that it clouded my good opinion of the man. What's your favourite movement in the requiem - I'll listen to it, and attempt to give it another shot..


----------



## Mirror Image

jhar26 said:


> I love Berlioz' song cycle _Les Nuit d'Ete_.


Yes, that's a great piece.


----------



## Bach

I'm listening to Symphonie Fantastique as I type, and the orchestration sounds very similar to early Wagner..


----------



## Mirror Image

Bach said:


> Harold in Italy is good fun too.. I like the little Idee Fixes and sprightly italian saltarelli..
> 
> I suppose I've heard most of Berlioz' famous output (including all the ones you just suggested) I don't know it very well, but I've at least heard it.
> 
> I think I just hated the requiem so much that it clouded my good opinion of the man. What's your favourite movement in the requiem - I'll listen to it, and attempt to give it another shot..


I actually enjoy the entire piece, but I enjoyed the 3rd movement, 4th movement, 7th movement, but as I said I enjoy the whole piece.

Bach, I think if you will listen to Colin Davis' recordings of Berlioz, then you will end liking him a lot. You simply don't understand Berlioz the first time you hear him, perhaps some people do, but not me. I HATED Berlioz when I first heard him, but then I decided to pick up a box set by Colin Davis on Philips called "Complete Orchestral Works" and that was it, then I picked up Davis' version of the "Requiem" and I was hooked for life.

I haven't listened to Berlioz in a while, so I'm going to go back and listen to him again. I have several purchases on the way, so I look forward to those.


----------



## Bach

I think you underestimate my faculty for musical understanding - I certainly don't struggle with diatonic music..


----------



## Bach

I'm listening to the requiem from the beginning. Charles Bressler and the Utah Symphony Orchestra - mean anything to you?


----------



## Mirror Image

Bach said:


> I'm listening to the requiem from the beginning. Charles Bressler and the Utah Symphony Orchestra - mean anything to you?


I'm not familiar with that conductor or orchestra. If you want to hear outstanding Berlioz, then pick up a Colin Davis disc. He is "the" Berlioz conductor to hear. He's also usually playing with top-notch, world renowned orchestras too: London Symphony, Royal Concertgebouw, Vienna Philharmonic, etc. Check his work out!!!!

Davis made me appreciate Berlioz. No other conductor has done this for me.


----------



## Mirror Image

Bach said:


> I think you underestimate my faculty for musical understanding - I certainly don't struggle with diatonic music..


I don't doubt your understanding at all, Bach, but Berlioz is tough composer to get into because of the overall feel of his music, the orchestration he employs, which at times can be quite unusual, and the highly dramatic and emotional outpouring that comes from his compositions either turn people on or off. There is no in-between with Berlioz.


----------



## Bach

Well, let's not be too hasty.. I'm giving the work another shot - I'm not about to break the bank balance..

There's a distinct lack of polyphonic choral writing.. (so far, I'm 10 minutes in)


----------



## bdelykleon

Berlioz has some serious issues with voice leading in almost every work he did. But his orchestration is superber and he is a very good melodist as well, and sometimes the effect of those root chords is extraordinary. And _Les Troyens_ and _La damnation de Faust_ are as good as anything from the XIXth century. The requiem, though, is not that good.

_Tradi oun marexil firtru dinxé burrudixé_


----------



## Bach

No, I was right about the requiem - the choral writing is quite limited - the whole piece is like one of the intermediate bits of Beethoven's Missa Solemnis.


----------



## Lisztfreak

Mirror Image said:


> I don't doubt your understanding at all, Bach, but Berlioz is tough composer to get into because of the overall feel of his music, the orchestration he employs, which at times can be quite unusual, and the highly dramatic and emotional outpouring that comes from his compositions either turn people on or off. There is no in-between with Berlioz.


Well, I consider myself to be an in-betweener when it comes to Berlioz.


----------



## Mirror Image

Bach said:


> No, I was right about the requiem - the choral writing is quite limited - the whole piece is like one of the intermediate bits of Beethoven's Missa Solemnis.


I still love his Requiem no matter what kind of criticism is thrown at it.


----------



## Mirror Image

Bach said:


> Well, let's not be too hasty.. I'm giving the work another shot - I'm not about to break the bank balance..


Well listening to the Utah Symphony Orchestra isn't going to make you appreciate Berlioz that's for sure.


----------



## Mirror Image

bdelykleon said:


> Berlioz has some serious issues with voice leading in almost every work he did. But his orchestration is superber and he is a very good melodist as well, and sometimes the effect of those root chords is extraordinary. And _Les Troyens_ and _La damnation de Faust_ are as good as anything from the XIXth century. The requiem, though, is not that good.
> 
> _Tradi oun marexil firtru dinxé burrudixé_


Considering that he's a relatively self-taught composer of course there's going to be some kind of issue with something.

There's no denying the originality, the power, and the emotional feeling you get from a Berlioz composition. Nobody sounds like Berlioz that's for sure.


----------



## Tapkaara

Berlioz's Requiem is a great work.


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> Berlioz's Requiem is a great work.


Absolutely...it's brilliant.


----------



## Lisztfreak

Tapkaara said:


> Berlioz's Requiem is a great work.


It's vast and dramatic yet lacks substance. When I compare it to Mozart's, Brahms's or Fauré's requiems, it seems almost without emotion.


----------



## Mirror Image

Lisztfreak said:


> It's vast and dramatic yet lacks substance. When I compare it to Mozart's, Brahms's or Fauré's requiems, it seems almost without emotion.


Well that's your opinion. It's a brilliant piece of music. One of the best requiems ever written period.


----------



## Air

$2.30 - Bach: Mass in B minor/Mass in F; Jochum/Redel


----------



## World Violist

My first Hovhaness CD:










Khrimian Hairig, Guitar Concerto, Symphony No. 60
Gerard Schwarz/Berlin RSO; Lars Ranch, trumpet; David Leisner, guitar


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> My first Hovhaness CD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khrimian Hairig, Guitar Concerto, Symphony No. 60
> Gerard Schwarz/Berlin RSO; Lars Ranch, trumpet; David Leisner, guitar


That's a good one. I've owned that one for awhile.

You posted a thread about Fritz Reiner, well since you love Reiner you should checkout his version of Hovhaness' "Mysterious Mountain":










It's with the CSO too. Very good recording if I do say so myself.


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> That's a good one. I've owned that one for awhile.
> 
> You posted a thread about Fritz Reiner, well since you love Reiner you should checkout his version of Hovhaness' "Mysterious Mountain":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's with the CSO too. Very good recording if I do say so myself.


I have indeed seen that CD and I intend on buying it someday.


----------



## Tapkaara

World Violist said:


> I have indeed seen that CD and I intend on buying it someday.


I have that recording too!


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> I have that recording too!


It's a very good recording.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image

Some more Britten on the way:


----------



## bdelykleon

Yummy!


----------



## Air




----------



## Mirror Image

airad2 said:


>


That's a pretty good set, but I believe I like his LSO Live recordings the best. If you ever see them for a good price, don't hesitate to pick them up.


----------



## Mirror Image

More Britten for the pile:


----------



## Tapkaara

Mirror Image said:


> That's a pretty good set, but I believe I like his LSO Live recordings the best. If you ever see them for a good price, don't hesitate to pick them up.


Davis's LSO Live cycle gets my highest recommendation.


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> Davis's LSO Live cycle gets my highest recommendation.


Mine too. The performance of "Pohjola's Daughter" is definitely one of the finest I've heard from any conductor. Absolutely breathtaking reading.


----------



## Tapkaara

Mirror Image said:


> Mine too. The performance of "Pohjola's Daughter" is definitely one of the finest I've heard from any conductor. Absolutely breathtaking reading.


I quite agree. It's one of the best Pohjola's Daughter recordings on disc. I've also always liked Sir Malcolm Sargent's reading of that dark and mysterious score.


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> I quite agree. It's one of the best Pohjola's Daughter recordings on disc. I've also always liked Sir Malcolm Sargent's reading of that dark and mysterious score.


I thought Neeme Jarvi did a pretty good job with it with the Gothenburg Symphony Orch. too, but I have to look at my collection. There's no telling how many different versions I have of this very beautiful piece.

What did you think of Davis' LSO Live "Kullervo"? I haven't even heard it yet. I need to break down and listen to it. I also want to hear Vanska's reading of it that I haven't got around listening to yet.

I've got so much to listen to it's quite overwhelming, but next week I plan on buckling down and listening to a lot of music I've bought that I haven't heard.


----------



## Tapkaara

Mirror Image said:


> I thought Neeme Jarvi did a pretty good job with it with the Gothenburg Symphony Orch. too, but I have to look at my collection. There's no telling how many different versions I have of this very beautiful piece.
> 
> What did you think of Davis' LSO Live "Kullervo"? I haven't even heard it yet. I need to break down and listen to it. I also want to hear Vanska's reading of it that I haven't got around listening to yet.


Kullervo...one of my favorite works by any composer. Davis's LSO reading is in my top 3 favorite recordings of this, one of my favorite works. The other two are Paavo Jarvi/Royal Stockholm and Berglund/Bournemoth.

Needless to say, this recording is a must.


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> Kullervo...one of my favorite works by any composer. Davis's LSO reading is in my top 3 favorite recordings of this, one of my favorite works. The other two are Paavo Jarvi/Royal Stockholm and Berglund/Bournemoth.
> 
> Needless to say, this recording is a must.


I own all of those!  I'm quite fond of the Paavo Jarvi. I actually bought that based on a recommendation you gave World Violist.

Have you heard Vanska's?


----------



## Tapkaara

Yes, I have heard Vanska's. It's also a great recording, but I just happen to prefer these three over his. It's out of no fault of Vanska's (he's one of my fav conductors), I just think the three I mentioned have something extra awesome about them.


----------



## Mirror Image

Here is another good Paavo Jarvi/Sibelius recording you might want to check out:


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> Yes, I have heard Vanska's. It's also a great recording, but I just happen to prefer these three over his. It's out of no fault of Vanska's (he's one of my fav conductors), I just think the three I mentioned have something extra awesome about them.


Ah...yes, well I love Vanska too. His handling of the symphonies with the Lahti Symphony are just unbelievably good.


----------



## Tapkaara

Mirror Image said:


> Here is another good Paavo Jarvi/Sibelius recording you might want to check out:


I have that recording and Vanska has done better on each and every single work on that disc, most notably, Snofrid. Vanska's Snofrid is unmatched.


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> I have that recording and Vanska has done better on each and every single work on that disc, most notably, Snofrid. Vanska's Snofrid is unmatched.


Well I own the Vanska too, so I guess I better go listen to it then.


----------



## Mirror Image

Actually, I just put on "The Wood-Nymph" with Vanska. I'm impressed so far. This piece isn't performed very much.


----------



## Tapkaara

Let me know what you think!!


----------



## Tapkaara

Tapkaara said:


> Let me know what you think!!


One of my favorite works of early Sibelius. Absolutely dark...and that ending...as sweeping as anything I have ever heard from any composer. Sturm und Drang at its best.


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> Let me know what you think!!


Well I love Sibelius' music. Here is my Sibelius collection, Tapkaara:

- The Complete Symphonies 1 (2-CD set)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: Philips

- The Complete Symphonies 2 (2-CD set)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: Philips

- Symphonies 1-7 (5-CD set)
Orch: Halle Orchestra
Cond: Sir John Barbirolli
Label: EMI

- The Symphonies; Tone Poems (7-CD set)
Orch: Gothenburg Symphony
Cond: Neeme Jarvi
Label: DG

- Kullervo
Orch: Royal Stockholm Philharmonic
Cond: Paavo Jarvi
Label: Virgin Classics

-The Complete Symphonies; Tone Poems (8-CD set)
Orch: Helsinki Philharmonic, Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: Paavo Berglund
Label: EMI

-The 7 Symphonies; Finlandia; Kullervo (7-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: RCA

-The Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Lorin Maazel
Label: Decca

-The Symphonies, Tone Poems, Violin Concerto (5-CD set)
Orch: Boston Symphony, Philharmonia Orch. Of London
Cond: Ashkenazy
Label: Decca

-Symphonies 1-7 (5-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Kullervo
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Robert Spano
Label: Telarc

-Tone Poems
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond; Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Catanas
Orch: Estonian National Symphony
Cond: Paavo Jarvi
Label: Virgin Classics

-The Symphonies (4-CD set)
Orch: San Francisco Symphony
Cond: Herbert Blomstedt
Label: Decca

-Kullervo
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Colin Davis
Label: LSO

-Symphonies 5 & 6
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Colin Davis
Label: LSO

-Symphony No. 2; Pohjola's Daughter
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Colin Davis
Label: LSO

-Symphonies 3 & 7
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Colin Davis
Label: LSO

-Symphonies 1 & 4
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Colin Davis
Label: LSO

-The Essential Sibelius (15-CD set)
Orch: Lahti Symphony, Gothenburg Symphony
Cond; Osmo Vanska, Neeme Jarvi, etc.
Label: Bis

-Karajan Edition: Symphony Nos. 2 & 5
Orch: Philharmonia Orchestra
Cond: Karajan
Label: EMI

-Bernstein Conducts Sibelius
Orch: BBC Symphony, Boston Symphony, Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Bernstein
Label: DG

-Violin Concerto; Serenades Nos. 1 & 2; Suite; Six Humoreques
Orch: Helsinki Philharmonic
Cond; Okko Kamu
Label: Apex

-En Saga; Finlandia; Tapiola; Swan of Tuonela; Oceanides
Orch: Royal Stockholm Philharmonic
Cond; Sir Andrew Davis
Label: Apex

-Symphonies 2 & 3
Orch: Finnish Radio Symphony
Cond: Jukka-Pekka Saraste
Label: Apex


----------



## Tapkaara

Impressive! I'd list my collection, but it would be too big an undertaking. Let's just say it's extensive.


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> Impressive! I'd list my collection, but it would be too big an undertaking. Let's just say it's extensive.


Thanks, Tapkaara.

Have you heard Leif Segerstam's symphony cycle? I'm just curious if it's any good. It certainly is expensive that I do know.


----------



## Tapkaara

Mirror Image said:


> Thanks, Tapkaara.
> 
> Have you heard Leif Segerstam's symphony cycle? I'm just curious if it's any good. It certainly is expensive that I do know.


If you're talking about the one with the Helsinki Phil, it's one of the best. His reading of the 2nd is quite weak, but everthing else is among the best ever recorded. In particular, check out his reading of the 5th. Earth-shattering. Everything else is astonishingly good, as well. But his 5th is my favorite version of the work.

Segerstam's recent Kullervo is OK, but lacking anything really characteristic. I would recommend Davis/LSO any day over Segerstam/Helsinki.


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> If you're talking about the one with the Helsinki Phil, it's one of the best. His reading of the 2nd is quite weak, but everthing else is among the best ever recorded. In particular, check out his reading of the 5th. Earth-shattering. Everything else is astonishingly good, as well. But his 5th is my favorite version of the work.
> 
> Segerstam's recent Kullervo is OK, but lacking anything really characteristic. I would recommend Davis/LSO any day over Segerstam/Helsinki.


Yes, that's the one with the Helsinki Phil. on the Ondine label. There is also a 2-CD set on Ondine with Segerstam where he does "The Tempest" and some other tone poems. Do you own this one too?


----------



## Tapkaara

I know of that "Tempest" recording, but I do not have it.


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> I know of that "Tempest" recording, but I do not have it.


I'm thinking about getting it. I heard the audio sample playback and it sounds great. Here are the two Segerstam recordings that I want:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00000DMKY/ref=dm_dp_cdp?ie=UTF8&s=music

http://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Lemm...ala-Tapiola/dp/B00000378L/ref=pd_bxgy_m_img_b

Have you heard anything about any of these?


----------



## Tapkaara

Mirror Image said:


> I'm thinking about getting it. I heard the audio sample playback and it sounds great. Here are the two Segerstam recordings that I want:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00000DMKY/ref=dm_dp_cdp?ie=UTF8&s=music
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Lemm...ala-Tapiola/dp/B00000378L/ref=pd_bxgy_m_img_b
> 
> Have you heard anything about any of these?


I really don't know anything about the Tempest disc here, but Lemminkainen/Tapiola...again, this is among the best available, at least for Lemminkainen. This Lemminkainen is pretty well-admired, and for good reason. Excellent sonics and exciting conducting. The only thing I don't like about the recording is it uses Sibelius's original order of the movements: Lemminkainen and the Maidens of Saari, Lemminkainen in Tuonela, The Swan of Tuonela, Lemminkainen's return. Later in life, Sibelius decided that the Swan should go second and Lemminkainen in Tuonela should go third. Since this was the composer's final word on the order of the movements, I thnk it should henceforth be adhered to. Plus, the music makes more sense that way from a story-telling standpoint and well as a "symphonic" standpoint, if you will.

Anyhow, that aside, it's a wonderful recording. His Tapiola is also great, though I prefer Karajan and Beecham here.


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> I really don't know anything about the Tempest disc here, but Lemminkainen/Tapiola...again, this is among the best available, at least for Lemminkainen. This Lemminkainen is pretty well-admired, and for good reason. Excellent sonics and exciting conducting. The only thing I don't like about the recording is it uses Sibelius's original order of the movements: Lemminkainen and the Maidens of Saari, Lemminkainen in Tuonela, The Swan of Tuonela, Lemminkainen's return. Later in life, Sibelius decided that the Swan should go second and Lemminkainen in Tuonela should go third. Since this was the composer's final word on the order of the movements, I thnk it should henceforth be adhered to. Plus, the music makes more sense that way from a story-telling standpoint and well as a "symphonic" standpoint, if you will.
> 
> Anyhow, that aside, it's a wonderful recording. His Tapiola is also great, though I prefer Karajan and Beecham here.


Well thanks for that information about the Lemminkainen, funnily enough I'm listening to this very piece right now, but only the suite.

Anyway, I figured you probably owned more Sibelius than anyone on this forum.  He is, after all, one the composers you will always return to or so you have said.


----------



## Tapkaara

Mirror Image said:


> Anyway, I figured you probably owned more Sibelius than anyone on this forum.  He is, after all, one the composers you will always return to or so you have said.


Well, I certainly won't make that claim, though I will say I've been collecting Sibelius recordings for a while and I do have a pretty nice catalogue of discs.


----------



## Cyclops

Last CD I bought was Depeche Mode,Sounds of the Universe which I've not yet played! Before that it was U2 No Line on the Horizon


----------



## Mirror Image

Cyclops said:


> Last CD I bought was Depeche Mode,Sounds of the Universe which I've not yet played! Before that it was U2 No Line on the Horizon


Please limit this thread to classical purchases only. There is already a thread dedicated to non-Classical music purchases.


----------



## Bach

Cyclops said:


> Last CD I bought was Depeche Mode,Sounds of the Universe which I've not yet played! Before that it was U2 No Line on the Horizon


Is that a sympathy post?


----------



## Cyclops

Bach said:


> Is that a sympathy post?


No its a latest CD post :s


----------



## Cyclops

Mirror Image said:


> Please limit this thread to classical purchases only. There is already a thread dedicated to non-Classical music purchases.


Oh i didn't realise you were a moderator!


----------



## Mirror Image

Cyclops said:


> Oh i didn't realise you were a moderator!


I'm not a moderator, but you can see this is in the classical music discussion section of this forum.


----------



## Mirror Image

More Britten on the way:


----------



## jhar26

Cyclops said:


> Oh i didn't realise you were a moderator!


I think that Mirror Image is only trying to help, Cyclops. There is a _Latest Purchases_ thread on the Non-Classical Music board.


----------



## Tapkaara

jhar26 said:


> I think that Mirror Image is only trying to help, Cyclops. There is a _Latest Purchases_ thread on the Non-Classical Music board.


Yeah Cyclops, so take your crappy modern music and go THERE! Maybe listen to some (c)rap on your way over!


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> Yeah Cyclops, so take your crappy modern music and go THERE! Maybe listen to some (c)rap on your way over!


No need in being passive-aggressive about it, Tapkaara. I was just making a point.


----------



## Tapkaara

Mirror Image said:


> No need in being passive-aggressive about it, Tapkaara. I was just making a point.


Who's being passive aggressive?


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> Who's being passive aggressive?


You were. If you weren't, then that's cool, but I think you were mocking when you mentioned (c)rap music.

Regardless, that's what it looked like to me.


----------



## Cyclops

Look I'm sorry guys,I apologise and will not make any excuses for my behaviour of late. 
I'll leave you now.


----------



## Mirror Image

Can't find a picture but...

Britten: The Young Person's Guide To The Orchestra, Four Sea Interludes, etc., Sir Andrew Davis, BBC Symphony Orch., Apex


----------



## agoukass




----------



## Conor71




----------



## Conor71

Just ordered:


----------



## Mirror Image

Hindemith: Mathas der Mahler; Symphonic Metamorphosis, etc., Esa-Pekka Salonen, LA Philharmonic, Sony


----------



## Mirror Image

I look forward to hearing this disc. It has gotten a lot of critical acclaim from the press, but TC's very own, Andre mentioned this recording, so I bought it.


----------



## jhar26




----------



## bdelykleon

This Idomeneo is good, but Glyndebourne stagings are sooooo poor, looks like child play...


----------



## jhar26

bdelykleon said:


> This Idomeneo is good, but Glyndebourne stagings are sooooo poor, looks like child play...


I have a Glyndebourne Le Nozze di Figaro from 1973 which is one of my most favorite opera DVD's.


----------



## bdelykleon

jhar26 said:


> I have a Glyndebourne Le Nozze di Figaro from 1973 which is one of my most favorite opera DVD's.


Yes, great video, great female cast: Cotrubas, von Stade, Te Kanawa.


----------



## jhar26

bdelykleon said:


> Yes, great video, great female cast: Cotrubas, von Stade, Te Kanawa.


Yep - that's the one.


----------



## Mirror Image

I finally found a Baroque composer I actually like.


----------



## Aramis

Harold in Italy... I always thought that this sound like a title of some kid's cartoon about magical adventures of guy named Harold, who is exploring Italy and, let's say, mathematics - he stands in front of the screen looking like young Berlioz (especially the hair) and he says: Hello, friends! My name is Harold! Let's count to ten! One, two... count with me! Three, four...


----------



## Bach

Mirror Image said:


> I finally found a Baroque composer I actually like.


Ah, Corelli, of course.. he was my way into the baroque too. In fact, I might even argue that he was my way into taking a personal interest in classical music beyond that of just performing it.


----------



## bdelykleon




----------



## jhar26




----------



## Mirror Image

Bach said:


> Ah, Corelli, of course.. he was my way into the baroque too. In fact, I might even argue that he was my way into taking a personal interest in classical music beyond that of just performing it.


You bought some Langgaard, Bach? Oh boy...I can't wait to hear how much you're going to dislike it. 

It's overblown, overly emotional, and completely over-the-top music, but Langgaard was a genius and I'm glad to see you taking a chance on him.

That particular recording by Leif Segerstam is pretty good, but it pales in comparison with Thomas Dausgaard's reading.

But it will give you a chance to hear him.


----------



## kg4fxg

*Bach & Langgaard*

I can't wait to hear his review. Am I alive or is this all a dream? Miracles of miracles! 
I need to slap myself to see if all this is real?


----------



## Mirror Image

kg4fxg said:


> I can't wait to hear his review. Am I alive or is this all a dream? Miracles of miracles!
> I need to slap myself to see if all this is real?


The same thing is being said about me and Baroque music, so I guess miracles can happen after all.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Clancy

Bach's _Brandenburg Concertos nos. 4-6_ and _Orchestral Suite no.2_ performed by The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock
Beethoven _Symphony no. 3 "Eroica"_ and _Egmont Overture_, Staatskapelle Dresden conducted by Sir Colin Davis
Fauré - _Requiem, Cantique de Jean Racine_


----------



## Mirror Image

I'm officially done with Shostakovich unless I can get Kitajenko's and Rostropovich's cycles under $40.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image

Filling in some gaps with two very cheap CDs, but high quality ones.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## bassClef

Does any day go by without you making another purchase, Mirror?


----------



## Mirror Image

jezbo said:


> Does any day go by without you making another purchase, Mirror?


Lol...of course, Jezbo. I'm not the only collector in my family. My father buys a lot of classical music too and it is our philosophy that what is mine is also his and vice versa.


----------



## Bach

I would love to see your collection, Mirror. You are a true audiophile with your meticulous collection of different interpretations and recording styles.


----------



## Mirror Image

Bach said:


> I would love to see your collection, Mirror. You are a true audiophile with your meticulous collection of different interpretations and recording styles.


 Well I have a few CDs. I am about to re-post my updated collection, so stay tuned....


----------



## bassClef

Take a photo of your CD shelves - should be quite a sight !


----------



## Bach

Yes, I would like to see it all..


----------



## Mirror Image

jezbo said:


> Take a photo of your CD shelves - should be quite a sight !




Actually, I keep my classical collection in filing cabinets. All of my CD shelves are dedicated to jazz.


----------



## Bach

Do you listen to the CD itself? Or import them onto your computer?


----------



## bassClef

Mirror Image said:


> Actually, I keep my classical collection in filing cabinets. All of my CD shelves are dedicated to jazz.


I think that's a shame, classical deserves better treatment than jazz!


----------



## Mirror Image

Bach said:


> Do you listen to the CD itself? Or import them onto your computer?


A little of both. Depends on the recording and how much it impresses me. I mostly load the CDs into my computer and put them on one of my iPods, but only for convenience.


----------



## Mirror Image

jezbo said:


> I think that's a shame, classical deserves better treatment than jazz!


Actually, the classical collection is in much better order than my jazz collection. The filing cabinets act as CD organizers as well, but I'm still working on this and alphabetizing them.


----------



## kg4fxg

*Farrin, Copland, Martinu, Ravel, Chopin, Berlioz, Janacek*

Lots of variety....


----------



## Mirror Image

kg4fxg said:


> Lots of variety....


What is that Berlioz recording? I can't see it.


----------



## kg4fxg

*Berlioz Five Overtures - Chandos*

Here it is again. I wanted the Roman Carnival, Op. 9

Rob Roy, "	Intrata di Rob-Roy Macgregor" (more info)
Rob Roy, " Intrata di Rob-Roy Macgregor" - 13:02

King Lear, Op. 4 (more info)
King Lear, Op. 4 - 14:18

Roman Carnaval, Op. 9 (more info)
Roman Carnaval, Op. 9 - 9:07

Beatrice and Benedict: Overture (more info)
Beatrice and Benedict: Overture - 7:37

Le corsaire, Op. 21 (more info)
Le corsaire, Op. 21 - 8:08


----------



## Mirror Image

kg4fxg said:


> Here it is again. I wanted the Roman Carnival, Op. 9
> 
> Rob Roy, "	Intrata di Rob-Roy Macgregor" (more info)
> Rob Roy, " Intrata di Rob-Roy Macgregor" - 13:02
> 
> King Lear, Op. 4 (more info)
> King Lear, Op. 4 - 14:18
> 
> Roman Carnaval, Op. 9 (more info)
> Roman Carnaval, Op. 9 - 9:07
> 
> Beatrice and Benedict: Overture (more info)
> Beatrice and Benedict: Overture - 7:37
> 
> Le corsaire, Op. 21 (more info)
> Le corsaire, Op. 21 - 8:08


Well that's pretty cool, I definitely don't own that one. Let me know how it is.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

This arrived a couple days ago. I bought it for the Schuman, but the Perry's Jamestown Concerto has some nice passages (if it is a little cheesy at times):


----------



## Aramis




----------



## Mirror Image

Aramis said:


>


Seiji Ozawa is a good Prokofiev conductor, so I would be interested in hearing what you think about this. I have not heard it myself, but let me know.


----------



## Mirror Image

I just bought this one too! Got it cheap:










Then I bought these:


----------



## Aramis

Mirror Image said:


> Seiji Ozawa is a good Prokofiev conductor, so I would be interested in hearing what you think about this. I have not heard it myself, but let me know.


I don't have good comparison, because it's second recording of Romeo and Juliet that I've heard. The first one was made by some festival orchestra. So the only thing I can say is that I liked Ozawa's recording very much and I'm totally impressed. Orchestra tone is very bright and monumental.


----------



## Mirror Image

Aramis said:


> I don't have good comparison, because it's second recording of Romeo and Juliet that I've heard. The first one was made by some festival orchestra. So the only thing I can say is that I liked Ozawa's recording very much and I'm totally impressed. Orchestra tone is very bright and monumental.


Well I own several readings of "Romeo and Juliet," but so far the one, in my opinion anyway, to beat is Lorin Maazel's reading on Decca. That's really an outstanding recording, but I look forward to Ozawa's interpretation.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Mirror Image said:


> Then I bought these:


This is a TERRIFIC recording. You would never think that a conductor as British as Boult could successfully tackle Wagner, but he turns in a really spectacular performance.


----------



## Mirror Image

BuddhaBandit said:


> This is a TERRIFIC recording. You would never think that a conductor as British as Boult could successfully tackle Wagner, but he turns in a really spectacular performance.


That's what I understand about these readings. This is good to know. I've always liked Adrian Boult anyway, amazing conductor.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## BuddhaBandit

My God, MI, you sure buy a lot of music.

Here are a couple things I ordered today:



















I've heard many good things about Langgaard, but have never heard any of his work. I know that the new 7-disc symphonies set is acclaimed, but it's probably too much for me right now.


----------



## Mirror Image

BuddhaBandit said:


> My God, MI, you sure buy a lot of music.
> 
> Here are a couple things I ordered today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard many good things about Langgaard, but have never heard any of his work. I know that the new 7-disc symphonies set is acclaimed, but it's probably too much for me right now.


You should definitely consider getting the Thomas Dausgaard/DNSO Langgaard set. Save up and get it. You won't be sorry.

Good to see you're a jazz fan too. You can't go wrong with that Bill Evans set. I've owned that one since it came out and it's really good.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Mirror Image said:


> You should definitely consider getting the Thomas Dausgaard/DNSO Langgaard set. Save up and get it. You won't be sorry.
> 
> Good to see you're a jazz fan too. You can't go wrong with that Bill Evans set. I've owned that one since it came out and it's really good.


I'm a fan of everything- from hip-hop to Aboriginal didgeridoo music to country to classical and jazz. I play improv piano, so I'm constantly seeking out new sounds to incorporate into my playing. Bill Evans is one of my favorites; I've owned copies of Sunday At The Villager Vanguard and Waltz for Debby for ages, but they're worn out so I decided to replace them with the complete set.

I hear lots of good things about the Langgaard symphonies set, so I might go ahead and buy it (assuming I like Music of the Spheres).


----------



## bdelykleon

*I'll jump into Rued Langgaard's Bandwagon*

Just ordered:









Listened some parts and find it very interesting, decided to spend 25 dollars to check him out.


----------



## Mirror Image

BuddhaBandit said:


> I'm a fan of everything- from hip-hop to Aboriginal didgeridoo music to country to classical and jazz. I play improv piano, so I'm constantly seeking out new sounds to incorporate into my playing. Bill Evans is one of my favorites; I've owned copies of Sunday At The Villager Vanguard and Waltz for Debby for ages, but they're worn out so I decided to replace them with the complete set.
> 
> I hear lots of good things about the Langgaard symphonies set, so I might go ahead and buy it (assuming I like Music of the Spheres).


I'm improvisor as well.  No wonder we get along. I've played the guitar for a long time. Jazz was my main focus early on.

Where do you buy your CDs from? I saw the Langgaard set on Amazon for $48 and if you buy it from Amazon you can get free shipping, which isn't a bad deal at all.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Mirror Image said:


> I'm improvisor as well.  No wonder we get along. I've played the guitar for a long time. Jazz was my main focus early on.
> 
> Where do you buy your CDs from? I saw the Langgaard set on Amazon for $48 and if you buy it from Amazon you can get free shipping, which isn't a bad deal at all.


I play a little guitar myself, but mostly country music. I've always had trouble coordinating my fretting fingers with my plucking fingers, so classical and jazz guitar never came easily to me. But the music of Django Reinhardt is very close to my hardt.

I almost all my CDs from Amazon, and the Langgaard set isn't terribly expensive at their price. I'm just not sure if I want seven discs of him (yet). And, not only do I get free shipping, but, as a proud member of Amazon Prime, I get free TWO DAY shipping. Boo-yah.


----------



## Mirror Image

BuddhaBandit said:


> I play a little guitar myself, but mostly country music. I've always had trouble coordinating my fretting fingers with my plucking fingers, so classical and jazz guitar never came easily to me. But the music of Django Reinhardt is very close to my hardt.
> 
> I almost all my CDs from Amazon, and the Langgaard set isn't terribly expensive at their price. I'm just not sure if I want seven discs of him (yet). And, not only do I get free shipping, but, as a proud member of Amazon Prime, I get free TWO DAY shipping. Boo-yah.


Well I hardly even buy directly from Amazon, I usually buy from a seller, with good feedback, because I can get A LOT cheaper than Amazon's asking price, but I have been able to get some good deals directly from Amazon, but not many.

I buy 100% of my CDs online. It used to be around 98%, but since there are literally no music stores around were I live and because I can get them cheaper than I ever could in a store, I buy online.

I couldn't begin to tell you the incredible deals I've got online, but just to give you an example I bought two Mahler box sets last month, Abbado, which lists for $100+, for $40, and Bernard Haitink, which lists for $100+, for $32. When you get deals like that, you would be out of your mind to buy from a music store again.

I've been buying from Amazon since 1998.


----------



## Mirror Image

Picked up this for $4, so I figured why not try some of Berg's and Webern's music. I've already heard this Schoenberg piece though, but not by Karajan and the BPO, so it will be interesting to see if Karajan can turn me on to more of the atonal orchestral music of Berg and Webern. We will see.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image

Bantock: Orchestral Works, Royal Philharmonic, Vernon Handley, Hyperion, 6-CD set


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Aggelos

Purchased this one.










http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2006/Nov06/Respighi_Gnomes_CADS4028.htm


----------



## Methodistgirl

Since I prefer Praise and Worship music I just bought "Shalom Jerusalem" the 
other day at Sam Goody's
judy tooley


----------



## World Violist




----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


>


Not a bad performance, but not the best Beethoven I've heard. That honor goes to Claudio Abbado and the Berliners.


----------



## Tapkaara

World Violist said:


>


That recording of the 9th is a snore-fest.


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> That recording of the 9th is a snore-fest.


I'm lukewarm about the whole set. The Bernstein set on Sony is much better.


----------



## andruini

Ok, after a long while delaying this purchase, adding stuff to it, etc.. I finally put in this haul on Amazon:






































And on DVD:
Brendel - Liszt: Annees de Pelerinage
Brendel - Schubert: The Last Three Sonatas

Now I just wait!
(I'm hoping the feeling of guilt goes away by breakfast tomorrow.. )


----------



## Mirror Image

andruini said:


> Ok, after a long while delaying this purchase, adding stuff to it, etc.. I finally put in this haul on Amazon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on DVD:
> Brendel - Liszt: Annees de Pelerinage
> Brendel - Schubert: The Last Three Sonatas
> 
> Now I just wait!
> (I'm hoping the feeling of guilt goes away by breakfast tomorrow.. )


Wow you got the Stravinsky too?!?!? That's a great box set! I own it too and I still haven't plowed all the way through it yet ---- 22 CD-set. It takes a while. 

I'm also glad to see the Barber Concertos in that order. That's the pinnacle recording right there with Leonard Slatkin conducting. That is a masterful take of the "Violin Concerto." Blows away the competition I think....sorry Joshua Bell.

Of course the Grofe is one we have talked about, it's excellent. In fact, one of my favorite Naxos recordings.

I own that Rautavaara, but I haven't listened to it much. I might have to dig it back out.


----------



## andruini

Yeah, I had the Stravinsky set on my list for a really long time.. When I saw it for $31 in Amazon Marketplace, I thought, "now's when"..
I really look forward to listening to all of this!


----------



## Mirror Image

andruini said:


> Yeah, I had the Stravinsky set on my list for a really long time.. When I saw it for $31 in Amazon Marketplace, I thought, "now's when"..
> I really look forward to listening to all of this!


Yeah, that's about how much I bought mine for. I think I paid $34. Anyway, it's an awesome set and the thing I like about it, besides the music, is how it will become a collector's item. Sony has already released it twice.


----------



## Mirror Image

I can't wait to hear this. This has gotten a lot of great reviews. Bought it for $6 brand new, which isn't too bad at all. More Prokofiev for the pile.


----------



## Tapkaara

Mirror Image said:


> I can't wait to hear this. This has gotten a lot of great reviews. Bought it for $6 brand new, which isn't too bad at all. More Prokofiev for the pile.


A legendary recording. One of my favorites.


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> A legendary recording. One of my favorites.


That's what I've heard. Well I enjoy Abbado's conducting anyway, so maybe I'm just biased. 

Just bought:


----------



## bassClef

Mirror Image said:


> That's what I've heard. Well I enjoy Abbado's conducting anyway, so maybe I'm just biased.
> 
> Just bought:


Ah you're delving into Balakirev at last - those symphonies are amongst my favorites (#1 in particular) - I don't have this interpretation though - but if I know you it's the best one available!


----------



## Mirror Image

jezbo said:


> Ah you're delving into Balakirev at last - those symphonies are amongst my favorites (#1 in particular) - I don't have this interpretation though - but if I know you it's the best one available!


Lol...I don't know about the "best," but this particular recording has received some very high marks from critics (not that means anything really anyway).

Yes, it was only a matter of time before I got into Balakirev. I'm into Russian composers anyway, so I look forward to hearing these pieces.

Which recording do you own of Balakirev, Jezbo?


----------



## bassClef

Mirror Image said:


> Lol...I don't know about the "best," but this particular recording has received some very high marks from critics (not that means anything really anyway).
> 
> Yes, it was only a matter of time before I got into Balakirev. I'm into Russian composers anyway, so I look forward to hearing these pieces.
> 
> Which recording do you own of Balakirev, Jezbo?











Svetlanov/USSR is probably my favourite - has the two symphonies, Overture on Themes of Three Russian Songs, "Russia" Symphonic poem, Overture on a Spanish March Theme, Tamara, In Bohemia, and Islamey.

Also have this one, with almost the same programme and same conductor but with the London Philharmonia:









Also have this:








but I much prefer his Symphonic works.


----------



## Mirror Image

jezbo said:


> Svetlanov/USSR is probably my favourite - has the two symphonies, Overture on Themes of Three Russian Songs, "Russia" Symphonic poem, Overture on a Spanish March Theme, Tamara, In Bohemia, and Islamey.
> 
> Also have this one, with almost the same programme and same conductor but with the London Philharmonia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I much prefer his Symphonic works.


I've heard mixed things about that Svetlanov, but I imagine that it's pretty good. Hyperion is a very good label.

One thing I noticed those recordings you own don't have is his "Piano Concerto." I think this was a particular selling point for me, because I love concertos. Anyway, I will check out the Svetlanov recordings.

Just out of curiosity do you own Svetlanov's readings of the Miaskovsky's symphonies?


----------



## bassClef

Nope I don't have any Miaskovsky - I love Russian composers too so I should probably check him out. 

I'm not particularly fond of piano concertos unless it's strong orchestrally too - you'll have to let me know if that's true of this one.


----------



## Aggelos

Purchased this one.









http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2001/June01/Mussorgsky_Pictures.htm

Epic!!
Fabulous orchestrations by Hans Kindler, Walter Goehr, Leopold Stokowski, Rimsky-Korsakov, Anatol Liadov & Lawrence Leonard for Mussorgsky works.


----------



## jhar26

World Violist said:


>


Karajan recorded the Beethoven symphonies four times. This cycle is considered the best of them.


----------



## Mirror Image

jezbo said:


> Nope I don't have any Miaskovsky - I love Russian composers too so I should probably check him out.
> 
> I'm not particularly fond of piano concertos unless it's strong orchestrally too - you'll have to let me know if that's true of this one.


I will indeed let you know.


----------



## Aramis

Finally:


----------



## Mirror Image

More Mahler for the pile:


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## JSK

Some chamber music by Foote, some Chadwick tone poems, and some Russian opera highlights from the Naxos Direct $2.99 sale. Last week I bought some Hanson piano music (also on sale) from them. Impressive stuff.

And to backtrack a little, Svetlanov's Balakirev is an excellent set! He drags a little in Tamara though.


----------



## Mirror Image

jhar26 said:


> Karajan recorded the Beethoven symphonies four times. This cycle is considered the best of them.


I'm sure it is. I haven't heard the other cycles though. I know there's one on EMI that's supposed to be pretty good.

I'm anxious to hear the new Haitink LSO cycle of Beethoven. I heard it's really good. Osmo Vanska's got a cycle out as well on the Ondine label, I think, that's supposed to be good too.


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> I'm sure it is. I haven't heard the other cycles though. I know there's one on EMI that's supposed to be pretty good.
> 
> I'm anxious to hear the new Haitink LSO cycle of Beethoven. I heard it's really good. Osmo Vanska's got a cycle out as well on the Ondine label, I think, that's supposed to be good too.


Vanska's is on the BIS label. Not that it makes a terrible amount of different, both boast pretty spectacular sound and high-ish prices...

Anyway, I've been looking at James Levine's Mahler recordings...


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> Vanska's is on the BIS label. Not that it makes a terrible amount of different, both boast pretty spectacular sound and high-ish prices...
> 
> Anyway, I've been looking at James Levine's Mahler recordings...


Levine is a so-so Mahler conductor. Not one of my favorites.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> Vanska's is on the BIS label. Not that it makes a terrible amount of different, both boast pretty spectacular sound and high-ish prices...
> 
> Anyway, I've been looking at James Levine's Mahler recordings...


You need the Bertini Mahler set. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Mirror Image

Some more Nielsen for the pile.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

I realized I had a gaping hole in my collection in the Haydn symphony section- a paltry six of the London Symphonies, two Paris Symphonies, and a disc of three early symphonies. So, I took some hard-earned eBay money and got these:


----------



## Mirror Image

Nielsen: Symphonies 2 & 4, New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein, Sony


----------



## Mirror Image

Some more Barber for the pile:


----------



## Mirror Image

Barber continued...


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Do you have this Barber yet, MI? If you like the concertos (which, judging from your previous post, it seems you do), then the Slatkin is a must-buy.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Conor71

Just ordered from Amazon:


----------



## Mirror Image

BuddhaBandit said:


> Do you have this Barber yet, MI? If you like the concertos (which, judging from your previous post, it seems you do), then the Slatkin is a must-buy.


I've owned that recording for a while now. It's great. That's my favorite performance of his "Violin Concerto."

I own most of the the Barber recordings. I'm just filling in gaps in the collection now.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## BuddhaBandit

These two were shipped today:


----------



## Tapkaara

Hildegard von Bingen - Oxford Camerata/Summerly


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> Hildegard von Bingen - Oxford Camerata/Summerly


 What in the world is this? No picture?


----------



## Tapkaara

Mirror Image said:


> What in the world is this? No picture?


I'm too lazy to put a picture up. Look it up on Amazon! 

Early monophonic music composed by a chick named Hildegard.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Tapkaara said:


> by a chick named Hildegard.


Oh yea... she was a babe... those tablets are especially attractive.


----------



## Tapkaara

BuddhaBandit said:


> Oh yea... she was a babe... those tablets are especially attractive.


Yeah, what a nice looking pair!


----------



## Mirror Image

BuddhaBandit said:


> Oh yea... she was a babe... those tablets are especially attractive.


 That's a good one, Buddha. I might use that joke at comedy show coming up, because it's freakin' funny....hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Tapkaara

Pair of tablets, that is.


----------



## Aramis




----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## BuddhaBandit

Mirror Image said:


> That's a good one, Buddha. I might use that joke at comedy show coming up, because it's freakin' funny....hahahahahahahaha.


*takes a bow*


----------



## Mirror Image

Another Faure: Requiem for the pile:










Can't believe I never bought this reading of "The Planets," plus as a bonus it has a highly acclaimed reading of Elgar's "Enigma Variations" with Pierre Monteux and the LSO:


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

A couple of days ago, I went to Princeton Record Exchange, where I took a chance on some used discs- most notably, arguably the most famous *Wagner* recording I'd yet to acquire-










-boosting my number of _Tristan und Isolde_ recordings to 4 (Karajan/Berlin, Böhm/Bayreuth, Barenboim/Bayreuth DVD, & now Furtwängler/Philharmonia).


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image

Boughton: Symphony No. 3; Oboe Concerto, Vernon Handley, Royal Philharmonic, Hyperion


----------



## BuddhaBandit




----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## bassClef

Mirror Image said:


>


I was listening to that for the 1st time the other day, Mirror, and really enjoyed it. I thought you weren't too keen on choral/vocal?


----------



## Mirror Image

jezbo said:


> I was listening to that for the 1st time the other day, Mirror, and really enjoyed it. I thought you weren't too keen on choral/vocal?


Well I'm not too keen on opera. I don't think I ever said that I didn't enjoy vocal and choral pieces with orchestral accompaniment.

This is a beautiful piece of music no question about. Before I bought this version, I listened to Richard Hickox's reading of it on Chandos with the London Symphony Orchestra and loved it, but then I'm a Britten fan anyway.

You should get that recording of Hickox's on Chandos. It also has two outstanding readings of "Sinfonia da Requiem" and "Ballad of Heroes," which "Ballad of Heroes" is one of my favorite Britten pieces.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## bassClef

Mirror Image said:


> Well I'm not too keen on opera. I don't think I ever said that I didn't enjoy vocal and choral pieces with orchestral accompaniment.


Same here, some opera in small doses is OK.


----------



## Mirror Image

jezbo said:


> Same here, some opera in small doses is OK.


I don't even listen to opera. I do, however, enjoy the preludes and overtures from the operas, particularly Wagner, although Berlioz and Rossini wrote some great overtures as well.


----------



## bassClef

Mirror Image said:


> I don't even listen to opera. I do, however, enjoy the preludes and overtures from the operas, particularly Wagner, although Berlioz and Rossini wrote some great overtures as well.


Rossini's overtures are wonderful, there's some great orchestral music embedded into his operas too: William Tell has some ballet music in it that's really joyous. I know you don't download but I often download operas to listen to just once, partly to educate myself and partly to search for these hidden treasures. The _occasional _aria I enjoy too.


----------



## Mirror Image

jezbo said:


> Rossini's overtures are wonderful, there's some great orchestral music embedded into his operas too: William Tell has some ballet music in it that's really joyous. I know you don't download but I often download operas to listen to just once, partly to educate myself and partly to search for these hidden treasures. The _occasional _aria I enjoy too.


The only "opera" I enjoyed, that is if you want to call it an opera, is Berlioz's "La Damnation de Faust." This is a beautiful piece of work.

Lately, I've been really into concertos: violin, cello, and piano mainly. I'm particularly fond of Dvorak's "Cello Concerto." I finally sat down about a week ago and listened to this piece and I was blown away by it. In doing this, it prompted me to buy the whole 15-CD box of Jacqueline du Pre's work on EMI. Then this week, I got through with a set of Saint-Saens piano concertos with Pascal Roge/Charles Dutoit and have really come around to Saint-Saens' music.

I'm about to dig my way through Shostakovich's entire concerti. I have this set on Philips:










I also own various recordings of his concertos and I just ordered one with Sarah Chang/Simon Rattle that I've been wanting for quite some time.

I haven't really listened all that much to concerti, so I've been listening a lot more, hopefully, I'll be able to really discuss concertos in the upcoming months in more detail.


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Mirror Image

jhar26 said:


>


You like buying classical DVDs don't you? Imagine all the CDs you could buy instead. I know people enjoy different things, but I don't enjoy classical DVD unless it's a documentary. Other than that, my money will go towards CDs.


----------



## jhar26

Mirror Image said:


> You like buying classical DVDs don't you? Imagine all the CDs you could buy instead. I know people enjoy different things, but I don't enjoy classical DVD unless it's a documentary. Other than that, my money will go towards CDs.


Well, I'm an opera lover and most of those DVD's are operas. I have no shortage of CD's though - I've got thousands of them.


----------



## Mirror Image

jhar26 said:


> Well, I'm an opera lover and most of those DVD's are operas. I have no shortage of CD's though - I've got thousands of them.


Ah, well that's cool. You're a collector like me? I've got thousands of CDs too!


----------



## Mirror Image

The Best of Maxim Vengerov, 11-CD set, Warner Classics:


----------



## jhar26

Mirror Image said:


> Ah, well that's cool. You're a collector like me?


I guess so, mate.


----------



## andruini

Mirror Image said:


> The Best of Maxim Vengerov, 11-CD set, Warner Classics:


That's too much Vengerov, man.. Too much Vengerov..


----------



## Mirror Image

andruini said:


> That's too much Vengerov, man.. Too much Vengerov..


He's one of the best violinists in the world. It's never enough. I'm glad I got that set.

Anyway, he's one of my favorite younger violinists along with Sarah Chang. He's certainly better than Hillary Hahn and plays more passionately in my opinion than the overrated Joshua Bell.

I got a 15-CD set of Jacqueline du Pre coming. I guess that's too much du Pre too.


----------



## andruini

I don't like him too much.. I mean he's got amazing technique and all.. But I just don't identify with his sense of musicianship.. I prefer Hillary Hahn to be honest.. Have you heard her Sibelius?? Probably the best one I've heard.. Except maybe Oistrakh..

edit: And nah, Du Pré I could see never having quite enough


----------



## Mirror Image

andruini said:


> I don't like him too much.. I mean he's got amazing technique and all.. But I just don't identify with his sense of musicianship.. I prefer Hillary Hahn to be honest.. Have you heard her Sibelius?? Probably the best one I've heard.. Except maybe Oistrakh..
> 
> edit: And nah, Du Pré I could see never having quite enough


I despise Hillary Hahn. She's not that great of a musician. Like I said, Chang and Vengerov are the best violinists, in my opinion, to come along in many years.


----------



## andruini

Well, let's agree to disagree..


----------



## Air

I just got a 3-CD set of du Pre on EMI for $7.30. An absolute MUST for any fan of hers.










I can agree with MI about Hilary Hahn. She's just not for me. Bach recordings aside, her playing is much too weak and reserved for my taste. (though some may find it not) I've heard both her Tchaikovsky and Glazunov live in concert, and I much prefer the readings of Heifetz or Oistrakh. (that is for the Tchaikovsky, the Glazunov I absolutely cannot stand. )

Ferras is my favorite recording of the Sibelius, actually.


----------



## jhar26




----------



## jhar26

airad2 said:


> I can agree with MI about Hilary Hahn. She's just not for me. Bach recordings aside, her playing is much too weak and reserved for my taste.


I'm not a fan persé, but I like her recording of the Elgar violin concerto.


----------



## Mirror Image

airad2 said:


> I just got a 3-CD set of du Pre on EMI for $7.30. An absolute MUST for any fan of hers.


I've got a whole box of du Pre on the way. The 15-CD set on EMI. I can't wait to hear it. She's a remarkable musician. It's shame about her career because of MS. She was a solid musician.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Sid James

I've got no problem with Hilary Hahn, & I agree with andruini, her Sibelius is gripping. & her rendition of the Schoenberg concerto (one of the most difficult in the repertoire) has to be one of the best...

No artist today can get a recording contract without having some measure of talent. & I think she has it in spades...


----------



## Mirror Image

Andre said:


> I've got no problem with Hilary Hahn, & I agree with andruini, her Sibelius is gripping. & her rendition of the Schoenberg concerto (one of the most difficult in the repertoire) has to be one of the best...
> 
> No artist today can get a recording contract without having some measure of talent. & I think she has it in spades...


I respectfully disagree. I think she has a brittle tone, lack of true understanding of the piece she's playing (whatever it may be), and I'm not onboard with her lack of emotion.


----------



## Mirror Image

I have read nothing but good things about this reading. I like Marin Alsop anyway. Anyone else here an Alsop fan? She has done some great things with Barber, Bartock, and Brahms. She has a great future ahead of herself.


----------



## Tapkaara

Alsop has recorded some great Philip Glass, but that's another story, isn't it?


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> Alsop has recorded some great Philip Glass, but that's another story, isn't it?


I guess, that is, if you enjoy Glass' music. I wish I could say I do.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Conor71

(^The Originals re-release version of this one^)


----------



## BuddhaBandit

C71 said:


>


This is one of the first Bartok recordings I got- it's a terrific performance.


----------



## Conor71

BuddhaBandit said:


> This is one of the first Bartok recordings I got- it's a terrific performance.


Good to know  - This is my second Bartok CD and I have only heard the 2nd Concerto before: it was interesting, especially the slow movement so hopefully this one should be a good listen.


----------



## Mirror Image

C71 said:


>


I haven't seen this recording. It looks very cool. Those are great, standard R. Strauss pieces, so I know the music is good. I don't think I own any recordings on the Regis label. Let me know how good the sound quality is on that one. I've seen quite a few Regis recordings that I've wanted.

By the way, if you haven't heard his "Oboe Concerto" you are in for quite a delight. Great piece of music. If you don't own the Rudolf Kempe set on EMI, then I would definitely check that one out too. It's a great set. I haven't heard it in a while, but it's a 9-CD set I believe.


----------



## agoukass

Schnabel plays Schubert, Vol. 2


----------



## Mirror Image

agoukass said:


> Schnabel plays Schubert, Vol. 2




Is this an orchestral recording?


----------



## agoukass

Arthur Schnabel was one of the greatest pianists of the 20th century. This two CD set includes his performances of the Moments Musicaux, Piano Sonata in D major (D. 850), and the Trout Quintet as well as lieder with his wife.

As you can probably tell, it is not an orchestral recording.


----------



## Mirror Image

agoukass said:


> Arthur Schnabel was one of the greatest pianists of the 20th century.


If you say so.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Air

Rondo said:


>


You make me so jealous.



agoukass said:


> Arthur Schnabel was one of the greatest pianists of the 20th century. This two CD set includes his performances of the Moments Musicaux, Piano Sonata in D major (D. 850), and the Trout Quintet as well as lieder with his wife.
> 
> As you can probably tell, it is not an orchestral recording.


You must hear Richter's Schubert. It is heavenly.


----------



## Conor71

Mirror Image said:


> I haven't seen this recording. It looks very cool. Those are great, standard R. Strauss pieces, so I know the music is good. I don't think I own any recordings on the Regis label. Let me know how good the sound quality is on that one. I've seen quite a few Regis recordings that I've wanted.
> 
> By the way, if you haven't heard his "Oboe Concerto" you are in for quite a delight. Great piece of music. If you don't own the Rudolf Kempe set on EMI, then I would definitely check that one out too. It's a great set. I haven't heard it in a while, but it's a 9-CD set I believe.


The Oboe Concerto was a nice piece of music for sure  - The sound quality on the disc was good apart from some distortion (from the keystrokes?) on the Oboe concerto, the other tracks were fine: recording is in DDD. This is my first purchase from Regis and I am pleased with it, pretty good for a budget release!.

I like R. Strauss and have been considering getting that Kempe/EMI budget box and/or the Zinman/Arte Nova box set of Orchestral works for some time - The Kempe definetely has a lot more stuff on it but the Zinman is quite a bit cheaper at the moment! I think I will probably get the budget box though as I am collecting them .


----------



## Mirror Image

C71 said:


> The Oboe Concerto was a nice piece of music for sure  - The sound quality on the disc was good apart from some distortion (from the keystrokes?) on the Oboe concerto, the other tracks were fine: recording is in DDD. This is my first purchase from Regis and I am pleased with it, pretty good for a budget release!.
> 
> I like R. Strauss and have been considering getting that Kempe/EMI budget box and/or the Zinman/Arte Nova box set of Orchestral works for some time - The Kempe definetely has a lot more stuff on it but the Zinman is quite a bit cheaper at the moment! I think I will probably get the budget box though as I am collecting them .


I own both sets and they are both outstanding, C71. I think you'll like the Zinman box and it's definitely a lot cheaper. Those Arte Nova recordings sound great. The Zinman is a 7-CD set, so there's plenty of music there to keep you busy for a while. 

As for the noise you hear in the "Oboe Concerto," I'm not sure, but can you hear the keys being played? It probably has something to do with the way they miced the oboist. I have a recording of Vaughan Williams' "Oboe Concerto" on Nimbus Records, another very good label, and the recording is so clean you can hear the oboist's keys hit the pads!


----------



## Conor71




----------



## World Violist

(my first-ever jazz album: Kind of Blue)


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> (my first-ever jazz album: Kind of Blue)


Getting into jazz are you? If you need any help whatsoever, then do not hesitate to locate me and ask me.


----------



## bassClef

Little package arrived this morning:






























...


----------



## bassClef

... (continued) ...






























Looks like alot, but this will have to do me for about two months!


----------



## bassClef

... has anyone mastered the art of getting cellophane wrappers off new CDs quickly and efficiently ? Damn things ...


----------



## BuddhaBandit

jezbo said:


> ... has anyone mastered the art of getting cellophane wrappers off new CDs quickly and efficiently ? Damn things ...


I usually take a blowtorch and melt them off.


----------



## bassClef

Why do they make it impossible to do with only your fingernails?


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Mirror Image

jezbo said:


> ... has anyone mastered the art of getting cellophane wrappers off new CDs quickly and efficiently ? Damn things ...


I usually just take a little razor blade and make a slit on the side and it comes right off. By the way, you'll have to tell how Michael Tippett is I've been meaning to explore more of his music.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Air

*I bought the famous Oistrakh recording and somehow it came up with the Perlman... strange...


----------



## Mirror Image

airad2 said:


>


Ah, you bought some Roussel. That's great. I like his music a lot. I haven't heard much by him other than his symphonies, but I plan to get more soon.


----------



## Tapkaara

That recording of the Roussel 3rd is super. Such rhythmic music...


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Tapkaara

C71 said:


>


The Tempest...what a score. Exotic and modern sounding.


----------



## Conor71

Some more Sibelius for my collection :


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> The Tempest...what a score. Exotic and modern sounding.


You see Tapkaara I told you C71 was a big Sibelius fan. Probably a lot bigger than me. I own a lot of his music, but I hardly ever listen to him that much. I might listen to him maybe twice a month. I guess that's better than none at all.


----------



## andruini

I went to this lovely little record store in Mexico City today with the sole intent of killing some time before a doctor's appointment and came out feeling guilty with all this:


----------



## andruini

Continued:


----------



## Mirror Image

andruini said:


> I went to this lovely little record store in Mexico City today with the sole intent of killing some time before a doctor's appointment and came out feeling guilty with all this:


Those are two great sets right there. That Charles Mackerras recording was my first Delius album. It's still unsurpassed in my opinion. That Shostakovich set is also top-notch.

Two excellent choices there.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## World Violist

Oh, and over last weekend I bought a set of six records for $4 of Rubinstein playing Chopin. No chance to listen to them yet--but I've got them!


----------



## Air

*Apparently underrated cycle. We'll find out.









*I can't resist cheap Prokofiev recordings. This one for $2.









*Don't do the "you don't have this recording?" thing on me. Yes, it's popped up in my face about 200 times. Yes, I've been trying to avoid it. No, I was not successful.









*Yet another attempt to build up my chamber collection. Very beautiful, listened late last night.

May I just ask, how many of those American Classics cds are there?!!!!


----------



## Mirror Image

airad2 said:


> May I just ask, how many of those American Classics cds are there?!!!!


There are a lot. Check this out:

http://www.naxos.com/series/american_classics.htm


----------



## Mirror Image

I'm eagerly awaiting this one. Many of these recordings are world premieres. Cascarino supposed to be very harmonically lush and incredibly melodic, which is right up my alley.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Mirror Image said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting this one. Many of these recordings are world premieres. Cascarino supposed to be very harmonically lush and incredibly melodic, which is right up my alley.


He's totally unknown to me. How did you hear of him, MI?

Here's a very cool disc that I picked up for about three bucks at my local CD shop:


----------



## Mirror Image

BuddhaBandit said:


> He's totally unknown to me. How did you hear of him, MI


It was by accident really. I was looking around on Amazon and was looking at some Naxos American Classic recording and you know how it has the "Customers Who Purchased This Item May Also Like..." well it had this recording listed.

He was virtually unknown to me too, until I did a little exploring, then I tried to read all I could about him. He's obviously a very obscure composer and he writes very harmonically advanced music from what I've read.

I'm still reading about him.


----------



## Aggelos

Purchased these








http://www.calarecords.com/acatalog/info_CACDS4033.html









http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.553981


----------



## bassClef

BuddhaBandit said:


> Here's a very cool disc that I picked up for about three bucks at my local CD shop:


Looks interesting. What do the Moravians have to do with early American music?


----------



## BuddhaBandit

bassClef said:


> Looks interesting. What do the Moravians have to do with early American music?


The Moravian Church was originally from Bohemia and Moravia, but was persecuted in the 16th century. In the 17th century, the Church experienced a revival and sought new lands on which to form communities- a search that eventually led to a Moravian settlement in Bethlehem, Pennsylvania.

So what about the music? Well, American Church music at the time was based around simple hymns and Anglo folk music. The Moravian clergy was trained in European classical music, especially that of Rococo composers like the sons of J.S. Bach. Their hymns and church music, thus, were far ahead of contemporary American protestant church music and are unique in American music history.

In addition, some Moravians composed and performed "serious" secular music at a time when American secular music included only folk songs and dance tunes. John Antes was perhaps the most famous- he composed many works for string quartet and trio.

So, in a "nutshell", that's the point of Moravian music.


----------



## bassClef

BuddhaBandit said:


> The Moravian Church was originally from Bohemia and Moravia, but was persecuted in the 16th century. In the 17th century, the Church experienced a revival and sought new lands on which to form communities- a search that eventually led to a Moravian settlement in Bethlehem, Pennsylvania.
> 
> So what about the music? Well, American Church music at the time was based around simple hymns and Anglo folk music. The Moravian clergy was trained in European classical music, especially that of Rococo composers like the sons of J.S. Bach. Their hymns and church music, thus, were far ahead of contemporary American protestant church music and are unique in American music history.
> 
> In addition, some Moravians composed and performed "serious" secular music at a time when American secular music included only folk songs and dance tunes. John Antes was perhaps the most famous- he composed many works for string quartet and trio.
> 
> So, in a "nutshell", that's the point of Moravian music.


Interesting! So are there still enclaves of Czechs in Pennsylvania?


----------



## Conor71




----------



## kg4fxg

*Magdalena koŽená*

Magdalena Kožená with her first ever Vivaldi album. And A special 2-CD collection featuring Magdalena Kozená's finest recordings from Bach to Britten.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

bassClef said:


> Interesting! So are there still enclaves of Czechs in Pennsylvania?


Yes- there are a number of Moravian churches (and, by extension, Moravian communities) in North Carolina, and the church has congregations in at least 16 states.

It's pretty cool that such an old, little-known tradition is alive and well today.

If you want to check out something really wacky, do some research on Rosicrucianism. It's an secret German society from the 16th century that is still operating today... and nobody knows who the members are. It's like something out of the DaVinci Code.


----------



## Mirror Image

Aggelos said:


>


I love Grainger. He wrote some amazing music. Too bad he's sadly neglected around here and elsewhere.

For further exploring, you may to want to checkout Richard Hickox's Grainger recordings on Naxos. I forget how many volumes there are in this Grainger/Hickox series, but I own the three volumes of his orchestral works. Quite nice music.


----------



## Tapkaara

Balakirev: Piano Concertos - Yablonsky/Russian Phil


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## BuddhaBandit

This arrived today:










Scelsi's solo cello works (or works transcribed for cello) are enrapturing. They draw you into the qualities of the sounds themselves, instead of melodies and rhythms, and can mesmerize you within the first thirty seconds. A gem.


----------



## Rondo

This should keep me busy for a while.


----------



## Mirror Image

Rondo said:


> This should keep me busy for a while.


Hmmm...I haven't seen this set. It's on one of Naxos' subsidiary labels, so I'm sure it's going to be a good set.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## World Violist

I'm looking at buying this very soon:


----------



## Mirror Image

Picked up this little 2-CD beauty for $7:


----------



## Mirror Image

From my understanding this is the only complete recording Saint-Saens' ballet "Javotte." It's out-of-print now, so it will be an interesting listen for me.


----------



## Aggelos

Purchased this









http://www.calarecords.com/acatalog/info_CACDS4026.html


----------



## Mirror Image

Bought the entire Naxos Glazunov series and picked up this beauty that I've been looking (and wanting) for awhile:


----------



## Mirror Image

After reading Andre's post of Bizet, I realized how little I actually owned by this composer. Now, I own this Plasson box set.


----------



## Conor71

This completes my Sibelius buying spree for the time being :


----------



## Mirror Image

C71 said:


> This completes my Sibelius buying spree for the time being :


That's good. Go listen to some other composers for a while.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## jhar26




----------



## Mirror Image

jhar26 said:


>


One of my favorite recordings of "The Rite of Spring" right there. So savage and brutal. You'll enjoy it. Ozawa does a great job.


----------



## PartisanRanger

Some interesting music here, but it didn't really connect right away. Might take a few listens to appreciate.


----------



## Mirror Image

PartisanRanger said:


> Some interesting music here, but it didn't really connect right away. Might take a few listens to appreciate.


There is a "Currently Listening" thread located in the "Member Chat" section of the forum.


----------



## Aramis




----------



## World Violist

World Violist said:


> I'm looking at buying this very soon:


I think it's pretty well official now, though I won't be hearing it for another 2 weeks...


----------



## Zuo17

I've just bought a CD from my local Borders:

Rutter: Gloria
~ *John Rutter*'s _Gloria_
~ *Leonard Bernstein*'s _Chichester Psalms_
~ *Francis Poulenc*'s _Quatre Petites Prieres de St. Francois d'Assise_

Sorry, I couldn't find a picture of the cover online....

Until again,
Zach


----------



## Mirror Image

Finally, I got this set for $35 and free shipping. I've been wanting this one for quite some time.


----------



## Mirror Image

Got this for $2. You can't beat that!


----------



## Conor71

Broke my resolution to not buy any more Sibelius as I just had to get this (as I have enjoyed Rattles Mahler so much) :










Also picked up this (cheap) Australian Eloquence title:


----------



## Air

C71 said:


> Broke my resolution to not buy any more Sibelius as I just had to get this (as I have enjoyed Rattles Mahler so much) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up this (cheap) Australian Eloquence title:


I think it's time for some brea(d)th.


----------



## Mirror Image

airad2 said:


> I think it's time for some brea(d)th.


I agree C71 probably owns more Sibelius than I do now.


----------



## Sid James

C71 said:


> Also picked up this (cheap) Australian Eloquence title:


I have really enjoyed Ansermet's interpretations. I've only got his Ravel & Bartok, I don't know what the above cd is like, but I can predict that it's probably pretty good. The Suisse Romande might not have been the greatest orchestra in the world, but under him they played with such commitment, verve & passion, that they really delivered the goods...


----------



## jhar26

Mirror Image said:


> Finally, I got this set for $35 and free shipping. I've been wanting this one for quite some time.


One of my favorite sets from anyone. Klemperer's tempi are a bit controversial because they are so slow-ish, but once you get used to them this is awesome. Very poor 9th though, but the rest is fab.


----------



## Conor71

airad2 said:


> I think it's time for some brea(d)th.





Mirror Image said:


> I agree C71 probably owns more Sibelius than I do now.


Hehe, I can understand how my current all-Sibelius diet could seem a bit impoverished! - I think you guys will approve of some of the stuff I have lined up to listen to after Ive finished my Sibs Binge though :


----------



## Conor71

Andre said:


> I have really enjoyed Ansermet's interpretations. I've only got his Ravel & Bartok, I don't know what the above cd is like, but I can predict that it's probably pretty good. The Suisse Romande might not have been the greatest orchestra in the world, but under him they played with such commitment, verve & passion, that they really delivered the goods...


For sure Andre - The performances on this disc are great and the sound is quite impressive too! (which I wasnt expecting) .


----------



## Mirror Image

jhar26 said:


> One of my favorite sets from anyone. Klemperer's tempi are a bit controversial because they are so slow-ish, but once you get used to them this is awesome. Very poor 9th though, but the rest is fab.


I heard Klemperer goes for a darker tonality for Beethoven, which will be a welcome since most Beethoven sets I've heard are more of the bright side.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## PartisanRanger

Mirror Image said:


> There is a "Currently Listening" thread located in the "Member Chat" section of the forum.


 I'm not allowed to comment on my latest purchase?


----------



## Mirror Image

PartisanRanger said:


> I'm not allowed to comment on my latest purchase?


No comment. I'm not supposed to be micro-managing the forum anymore. Moderators orders, so I'll have to decline a comment.

I'm not a moderator, so it's none of my business.


----------



## Air

(3 bucks)







(5 bucks)


----------



## Mirror Image

airad2 said:


>


One of my favorite recordings right there. The "Symphony in C" and "Symphony of Psalms" are excellent. I'm less impressed with "Symphony in Three Movements," but then again, I've never really been a big fan of the piece anyway or at least not the others.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image

Finally got this for a good price: $35. Not bad considering it's around $60 everywhere else online.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Lisztfreak




----------



## Aggelos

Purchased the following









http://www.calarecords.com/acatalog/info_CACD0529.html









http://www.calarecords.com/acatalog/info_CACDS4031.html


----------



## Mirror Image

C71 said:


>


Great recording. Beecham, as you may or may not know, was a champion of Delius' music. He even arranged for a "Delius Festival" to be played in England. Most conductors champion a composer's music and becomes a specialist in that music. For Colin Davis it was Berlioz, for Rafael Kubelik it was Czech composers like Dvorak and Smetana, for Jean Martinon it was Debussy, for Charles Dutoit it was Ravel, for Gunter Wand it was Bruckner, etc.

After Beecham, Charles Mackerras is one of the finest Delius conductors with John Barbirolli, Richard Hickox and Vernon Handley coming in next. David Lloyd-Jones is a also a good Delius conductor.

You must get this recording:


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Air

(2 dollars)

Yeah, the Berg came with the Janacek. It was the cheapest deal, so I'll just have to put up with it.








(4 dollars)


----------



## Conor71

Mirror Image said:


> Great recording. Beecham, as you may or may not know, was a champion of Delius' music. He even arranged for a "Delius Festival" to be played in England. Most conductors champion a composer's music and becomes a specialist in that music. For Colin Davis it was Berlioz, for Rafael Kubelik it was Czech composers like Dvorak and Smetana, for Jean Martinon it was Debussy, for Charles Dutoit it was Ravel, for Gunter Wand it was Bruckner, etc.
> 
> After Beecham, Charles Mackerras is one of the finest Delius conductors with John Barbirolli, Richard Hickox and Vernon Handley coming in next. David Lloyd-Jones is a also a good Delius conductor.
> 
> You must get this recording:


The Beecham recording is great from what I have heard so far!. Beecham was an awesome conductor I think - I have a few of his recordings now all on the EMI Great Recordings of the Century series and I like them a lot .
That Charles MacKerras Delius Disc is great - I actually have that one too though I have not listened to it as much as I would like. Planning to listen to my Delius discs more over the next week as I would like to get to know Delius better, he was a great composer.


----------



## Mirror Image

C71 said:


> The Beecham recording is great from what I have heard so far!. Beecham was an awesome conductor I think - I have a few of his recordings now all on the EMI Great Recordings of the Century series and I like them a lot .
> That Charles MacKerras Delius Disc is great - I actually have that one too though I have not listened to it as much as I would like. Planning to listen to my Delius discs more over the next week as I would like to get to know Delius better, he was a great composer.


Yes, Delius was a great composer. A severely underrated composer, especially around here. You should check this one out too:










Also the EMI/Classics for Pleasure recordings with either Mackerras/Royal Liverpool Philharmonic or Vernon Handley/Royal Liverpool Philharmonic are also worth getting.


----------



## Air

*Ravel, Piano Works Volume 1: Vlado Perlemuter* (the esteemed "Gieseking of Ravel") on Nimbus Records (Miroirs, Jeux d'eau, Pavane pour une Infante defunte, Gaspard de la nuit) all for 1.59

(Can't seem to find image for this one)

Brilliant Naxos for 3.50.


----------



## Lisztfreak

airad2 said:


>


Now that is a very rewarding disc! Lyra Angelica is just pure beauty, I don't know whether it's deeply meaningful, but the sheer aesthetical value of the work is enough for me. And the symphonies are quite special.


----------



## Mirror Image

Some Walton for the pile. A composer I have sadly neglected:


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Mirror Image said:


>


This is one of my favorite recordings- Schippers does a great job with the Adagio and SFS. Plus, the opera exerpts are top-notch (Schippers, of course, was famous for his work in opera).

This came today:


----------



## Mirror Image

BuddhaBandit said:


> This is one of my favorite recordings- Schippers does a great job with the Adagio and SFS. Plus, the opera exerpts are top-notch (Schippers, of course, was famous for his work in opera).


Sadly, Schippers' life was cut way too short. There's no telling where he would've gone. He was an amazing Barber conductor and I can certainly tell that just from the way he handles the ever popular "Adagio for Strings." I'm not a really big fan of this piece, but the way Schippers handles it makes me like it a lot better. I like the way he reads the "School for Scandal Overture." Really exciting music indeed!


----------



## Mirror Image

Some more Walton for the pile:


----------



## Mirror Image

More Tchaikovsky for the pile. Got this 6-CD set for $30:


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Mirror Image said:


> More Tchaikovsky for the pile. Got this 6-CD set for $30:


Jansons does a great job with the fourth and sixth; the first three and the fifth are decent, but not outstanding. In fact, I don't even like the sixth but I very much enjoy Janson's recording of it.


----------



## Mirror Image

BuddhaBandit said:


> Jansons does a great job with the fourth and sixth; the first three and the fifth are decent, but not outstanding. In fact, I don't even like the sixth but I very much enjoy Janson's recording of it.


Well I've read nothing but great things about this set. I own all the major Tchaikovsky symphony sets (Bernstein, Karajan, Temirkanov, Rostropovich, etc), so I believe my ears will the judge of whether it's good or not. I've become very dissatisfied with the more flamboyant interpretations, so this will be a good change of pace for me.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've been on a real buying spree as of late... mostly late Romanticism and 20th century... trying to fill in some gaps.


----------



## Mirror Image

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I've been on a real buying spree as of late... mostly late Romanticism and 20th century... trying to fill in some gaps.


Wow! You really did go on a shopping spree! That's great! You must be a collector like me?

Anyway, good to see some Delius, Bax, Elgar, and Vaughan Williams in there.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Lisztfreak

Mirror Image said:


>


Let me know about A Mass of Life, I've always wondered how it sounded, and never decided to buy the bloody disc at last.


----------



## Mirror Image

Lisztfreak said:


> Let me know about A Mass of Life, I've always wondered how it sounded, and never decided to buy the bloody disc at last.


Yes, I will let you know. I've heard some great things about it. It is also coupled with his "Requiem," which is a bonus for me, since I don't own any recording with neither of these works.


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered from Amazon:


----------



## Somnifer

My most recent purchase was Schumann's symphonies and Manfred Overture with George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra, on Sony. My 605th CD to date.


----------



## haydnguy

C71 said:


> Just ordered from Amazon:


I have the Prokofiev set and I think you will be pleased with it.


----------



## Conor71

haydnguy said:


> I have the Prokofiev set and I think you will be pleased with it.


Nice one, this set has some nice reviews too - I was extra pleased as it has been reduced in price on Amazon too!, I look forward to hearing this one .


----------



## haydnguy

This was my latest purchase:


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Conor71

Not Pictured: Nielsen - Complete Symphonies (Box Set): Leaper/National SO of Ireland/Naxos


----------



## Mirror Image

Got all of these for less than $5:


----------



## Mirror Image

Go the Janacek for $6 and the Vaughan Williams for 91 cents:


----------



## Conor71

Mirror Image said:


> Go the Janacek for $6 and the Vaughan Williams for 91 cents:


Nice bargains there MI . Id be interested to know what the Thomson Sea Symphony is like - I have the 3rd and 7th Symphonies from that Cycle and I think they are both excellent but the Thomson Cycle gets some mixed reviews on Amazon?


----------



## Aramis

Mirror Image said:


>


You should be banned for publishing pornography!


----------



## Mirror Image

C71 said:


> Nice bargains there MI . Id be interested to know what the Thomson Sea Symphony is like - I have the 3rd and 7th Symphonies from that Cycle and I think they are both excellent but the Thomson Cycle gets some mixed reviews on Amazon?


I'll definitely let you know how Thomson handles "A Sea Symphony."

Reviews of any kind I never paid much attention to unless I'm not familiar with the conductor or the orchestra. In this case, I'm quite familiar with Thomson's work, so I have no doubts about his conducting as from all the recordings I've heard with him have been top-notch.

I just bought this one too for $1:


----------



## Mirror Image

Aramis said:


> You should be banned for publishing pornography!


 Tell it to the folks at Chandos. I actually like the cover.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Aramis




----------



## Mirror Image

Some more RVW for the pile:
























I'm officially done with buying RVW or at least until the Richard Hickox recordings come down to reasonable price.


----------



## World Violist

I'm sorry I've been absent for so long without notice. I was at a 2-week long chamber music camp with no computer/internet access, so that's my excuse. It was really fun, got to sing in a choir for the first time in about 7 years and learn Edmund Rubbra's Meditations on a Byzantine Hymn for solo viola.

Anyway... this is going to take a while...

I got a really neat CD totally by chance (which apparently has no picture on Amazon... it's a really good cover, too...): Jukka-Pekka Saraste's recording of Sibelius' 4th symphony, along with Pohjola's Daughter, The Oceanides, and The Bard, all given top-notch performances. Shame all of his Sibelius is out of print... this is seriously good stuff!

There were also some quasi-out-of-print Simon Rattle CDs I just had to grab. There was some Stravinsky: a blazing Rite of Spring with the CBSO and another CD with Petrushka.



















Seeing as I was on somewhat of a roll as far as Rattle CD's were concerned, I couldn't pass up my first-ever Szymanowski CD: a downright gorgeous disc of his Stabat Mater, Litany to Mary, and 3rd symphony.

Earlier on, I also bought some other CDs: "Celestial Dreamscapes," a CD of 20th-century clarinet music, and "Portrait of a Trumpet," a CD of trumpet pieces from various eras. Both of the main artists involved (Scott Locke on clarinet and Richard Byrd on trumpet) I had the pleasure to work with for three weeks before my two week absence from this forum.










(I couldn't find a picture of Dr. Byrd's CD...)

On a whim, I also bought Ponchielli's "La Gioconda" with Placido Domingo and Violeta Urmana in the starring roles.










And then for something completely different...










Bach's B minor mass. Robert Shaw/Robert Shaw Chorale & Orchestra. Some of the most sublimely beautiful music I think I've ever heard.

I think that's all... I'll be back if it isn't.

Cheers!
WV


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> I'm sorry I've been absent for so long without notice. I was at a 2-week long chamber music camp with no computer/internet access, so that's my excuse. It was really fun, got to sing in a choir for the first time in about 7 years and learn Edmund Rubbra's Meditations on a Byzantine Hymn for solo viola.
> 
> I got a really neat CD totally by chance (which apparently has no picture on Amazon... it's a really good cover, too...): Jukka-Pekka Saraste's recording of Sibelius' 4th symphony, along with Pohjola's Daughter, The Oceanides, and The Bard, all given top-notch performances. Shame all of his Sibelius is out of print... this is seriously good stuff!


Welcome back, WV! I've missed your commentary these past few weeks.

Actually, there are still several releases by Saraste that are still in-print on Apex (a Warner Classics subsidiary). Go to Amazon type in "Sibelius Apex."


----------



## Mirror Image

Picked these two beauties up for $4 each:


----------



## haydnguy

Today's Purchases for me:


----------



## Mirror Image

haydnguy said:


>


Great pick! Mackerras is a master Delius conductor. Is this your first Delius recording?


----------



## tahnak

Edward Elgar said:


> My last CD was John Williams - Star Wars Episode VI soundtrack
> It's 2 and a half hours of the best movie music ever! Reet good!


Yes! Return of the Jedi is indeed magnificent. Superb score.
However, John Williams' best work came for Schindler's List.


----------



## tahnak

*Sea Symphony*

My latest acquisition is Vaughan Williams's First 'Sea' Symphony in B Flat Minor played by Andre Previn directing the London Symphony & Choir. 
Good.


----------



## maestro267

Just bought these pieces today:




























I'm looking forward to having a proper listen to them later.


----------



## Aramis




----------



## haydnguy

Mirror Image said:


> Great pick! Mackerras is a master Delius conductor. Is this your first Delius recording?


Yes, it is M.I. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Mirror Image

haydnguy said:


> Yes, it is M.I. I'm really looking forward to it.


I think you will enjoy that set very much, that is, if you're familiar with Delius' music. I think a person has to realize, when listening to Delius, that this music isn't going to jump up at you and try to take your head off like Bartok or Prokofiev. His music is a very different experience. Delius is instantly recognizable.

When you listen to this set, please let me know your thoughts. I'm always interested in hearing people's first impressions of Delius.


----------



## Air

A beautiful new Walton CD that I've already listened to and am very impressed with:


----------



## Mirror Image

airad2 said:


> A beautiful new Walton CD that I've already listened to and am very impressed with:


Who's the conductor?


----------



## Air

Mirror Image said:


> Who's the conductor?


Can you read?  It's on the CD.

Andre Previn.


----------



## Mirror Image

airad2 said:


> Can you read?  It's on the CD.
> 
> Andre Previn.


It's hard to read that small print. Anyway, I'm sure that is a good recording. Previn is a pretty good Walton conductor.


----------



## Air

These came today:








$3







$2







$2

I am trying to broaden my tastes, hence Gorecki and Penderecki.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image

airad2 said:


> I am trying to broaden my tastes, hence Gorecki and Penderecki.


Broadening your tastes is a good thing as long as you truly like what you hear and are moved by the music, otherwise why listen to it? You like Gorecki? Have you ever listened to his music before? I have that same recording with Antoni Wit and I listened to it one time and never played it again. Needless to say, I didn't care much for it.

I tend to stick in Romantic/early 20th Century periods, because, in my opinion, this is when the best classical music was composed.


----------



## haydnguy

Today:


----------



## Mirror Image

haydnguy said:


>


That's an amazing recording. I've owned it for about a month now and it's become one of my favorite Debussy recordings. Great performances and the audio quality is excellent.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Mirror Image

C71 said:


>


Since you like Impressionistic/early 20th Century composers, you should try Novak, C71. I think his music will be right up your alley.


----------



## Aramis




----------



## Mirror Image

I broke down and bought the hybrid SACD of Bartok/Reiner/CSO. I've owned the original for quite some time, but I heard the newly remastered one is an improvement over the original.


----------



## Mirror Image

Picked these up for $4 each:


----------



## haydnguy

Mirror Image said:


> Picked these up for $4 each:


Nice catch! I have what appears to be the same Copland but with a different cover.


----------



## Mirror Image

haydnguy said:


> Nice catch! I have what appears to be the same Copland but with a different cover.


Yes, you have the recording called "The Populist." I've heard nothing but great things about MTT's Copland and Gershwin. I look forward to hearing them.


----------



## Mirror Image

Yet another critically acclaimed recording with MTT. I love Berlioz anyway.


----------



## Conor71

Mirror Image said:


> Since you like Impressionistic/early 20th Century composers, you should try Novak, C71. I think his music will be right up your alley.


Cheers for the recommendation, will try and check him out sometime .


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Conor71

Not Pictured: Richard Strauss - Tone Poems, Volume 1: Mehta/Dorati/LAPO/Australian Eloquence


----------



## Conor71

Brahms: Symphonies 1-4 & Orchestral Works (Box Set) - Ansermet/OSR/Australian Eloquence


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Aramis




----------



## Mirror Image

Now, I need to track down the other two volumes that are mysteriously out-of-print.


----------



## Mirror Image

Can't beat this for $13:


----------



## karenpat

Received these from amazon yesterday:


----------



## Yoshi

My attempt at posting a picture 










I bought this today, because it was cheap and it had a pretty cover with my favourite composers in it.


----------



## World Violist

Aha, so this thread is once again open!










Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
Paavo Järvi/Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## bdelykleon

Mirror Image said:


> Can't beat this for $13:


Looks interesting. But the cover, is Phillips saying that Brahms is nuts?


----------



## Mirror Image

bdelykleon said:


> Looks interesting. But the cover, is Phillips saying that Brahms is nuts?


I know those covers are completely moronic, but they contain good music.


----------



## Mirror Image

Picked these all up for $1 to $2 each. Hard to pass this up. I didn't feel like hunting the individual releases, so I just loaded the box set:


----------



## Somnifer

Brahms Complete Edition on DG, 47 CDs with everything he wrote.


----------



## andruini

Somnifer said:


> Brahms Complete Edition on DG, 47 CDs with everything he wrote.


I want that so bad.. Next on my to-buy list..


----------



## haydnguy

Somnifer said:


> Brahms Complete Edition on DG, 47 CDs with everything he wrote.


Nice Purchase!


----------



## Mirror Image

andruini said:


> I want that so bad.. Next on my to-buy list..


I'm proud to say that I don't want to that box set. I'm done with buying Brahms after that last purchase I made.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image

I bought this for my Dad. He's a big collector of Atlanta Symphony Orchestra recordings:


----------



## World Violist

Just downloaded this:










I think I'll read through my score of Mahler's 6th tonight...


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> Just downloaded this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll read through my score of Mahler's 6th tonight...


That's a decent performance. Boulez isn't a particularly thought-provoking Mahler conductor.


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> That's a decent performance. Boulez isn't a particularly thought-provoking Mahler conductor.


I'm not expecting him to be a Bernstein or Tennstedt or anything like that. I've only read how he lays bare the structure and all that stuff, and for a work like the 6th (or any Mahler work, really), that's virtually essential. I'm listening to this for detail, not emotional gratification.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> I'm not expecting him to be a Bernstein or Tennstedt or anything like that. I've only read how he lays bare the structure and all that stuff, and for a work like the 6th (or any Mahler work, really), that's virtually essential. I'm listening to this for detail, not emotional gratification.


If you're not listening to something for emotional gratification then why listen to it?

You haven't heard Gary Bertini's Mahler yet have you? He blows them all away in my honest opinion. Abbado and Chailly also deliver great detailed accounts that are full of passion. I know you're familiar with Chailly's interpretations.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Mirror Image

Another one for my Dad:


----------



## Mirror Image

C71 said:


>


That looks like an interesting recording. I've heard positive and negative things about Rattle's conducting of Beethoven. I had a chance to buy the whole Rattle/Beethoven box set for $20 a few months ago, but I was quite unsure even then of how Rattle would do with Beethoven's music.

I think Rattle is more of a 20th Century conductor to be honest. He doesn't really seem comfortable in the Classical or Romantic periods, although his Mahler recordings have my stamp of approval.


----------



## Conor71

Mirror Image said:


> That looks like an interesting recording. I've heard positive and negative things about Rattle's conducting of Beethoven. I had a chance to buy the whole Rattle/Beethoven box set for $20 a few months ago, but I was quite unsure even then of how Rattle would do with Beethoven's music.
> 
> I think Rattle is more of a 20th Century conductor to be honest. He doesn't really seem comfortable in the Classical or Romantic periods, although his Mahler recordings have my stamp of approval.


Yes it should be interesting listening to this one  - I am buying it mainly for the Violin Concerto as I like Kyung Wha Chung and am getting into Brahms lately but will be keen to see how Rattle handles the Beehoven as well as his Beethoven cycle has quite mixed reviews!.


----------



## Mirror Image

C71 said:


> Yes it should be interesting listening to this one  - I am buying it mainly for the Violin Concerto as I like Kyung Wha Chung and am getting into Brahms lately but will be keen to see how Rattle handles the Beehoven as well as his Beethoven cycle has quite mixed reviews!.


I have a recording of Kyung Wha Chung playing Bartok's Violin Concertos with Georg Solti/CSO that's fantastic. I'll be interesting in hearing your impressions of the Brahms concerto with her and Rattle.


----------



## Mirror Image

Bought this beauty for $3. I have been eyeballing Segerstam's recordings for a while. I'm going to see if I can at least get the rest of his recordings for less than $6. It's not like I need anymore Sibelius anyway. 

Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, Symphony No. 4, Finlandia - Segerstam - HPO - Ondine


----------



## Mirror Image

Went ahead and bought this for $36, which is actually not a bad deal for this very expensive set:










I would never get the individual recordings for less than $14 dollars a piece. One of them is already out-of-print!


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Conor71




----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> If you're not listening to something for emotional gratification then why listen to it?
> 
> You haven't heard Gary Bertini's Mahler yet have you? He blows them all away in my honest opinion. Abbado and Chailly also deliver great detailed accounts that are full of passion. I know you're familiar with Chailly's interpretations.


No, I haven't heard Bertini yet, but I have every intention of doing so within the next year or so. I have a feeling that after Boulez, Bertini will be my next Mahler.

The reason I'm getting Boulez' Mahler not for the emotional gratification is for the simple reason that I have my hopes of being a professional musician of some sort, and it's really fascinating to hear the Mahler symphonies without all the sometimes over-interpretation that goes on with the likes of Bernstein or Tennstedt. I like to think of it as a breath of fresh air, as it were. And actually, Boulez' reading of the sixth is actually very insightful and surprisingly emotional in a weird way. It's probably my favorite of that symphony at this moment.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Aramis




----------



## Mirror Image

Bought these both for $4 each:


----------



## World Violist

So infuriated was I by the Yizhak Schotten/Vaughan Williams horror that I hunted down another recording of the same work. I was most pleased to find this:










Here are the pieces involved:

The Poisoned Kiss overture (George Hurst/Bournemouth Sinfonietta)
2 Hymn-tune Preludes (Hurst/Bournemouth)
The Running Set (Hurst/Bournemouth)
Flos Campi (Norman del Mar/Bournemouth)
Suite for Viola and Orchestra (Frederick Riddle, viola; del Mar/Bournemouth)
Sea Songs (Hurst/Bournemouth)
The Wasps (Vernon Handley/London Philharmonic)
The House of Life (Stephen Varcoe, singer; Richard Hickox/City of London Sinfonia)
6 Studies in English Folk Song (Janet Hilton, clarinet; Keith Swallow, piano)
Romance (Tommy Reilly, viola; Neville Marriner/Academy of St. Martin in the Fields)
Linden Lea (Brian Kay...? conductor? No idea...)
Fantasia on Greensleeves (Handley/BBC Philharmonic)
Serenade to Music (Vernon/LPO)

I'm rather happy I bought this. Other pieces aside, the viola suite has as its violist Frederick Riddle, whose name is little known but who was apparently a very fine violist of the older generation of William Primrose (hopefully he plays like it too, not like these prudes who are absolutely horrified of missing a note here and there at the expense of the music...).


----------



## Mirror Image

Aramis said:


>


That's a great recording. I've owned that one for a while. Masur is such great conductor I think, especially in Liszt and Mendelssohn. His Liszt interpretations are hard to beat.


----------



## jhar26

I already had all the recordings in this 7 cd box set, but this is remastered and each cd is packaged in cardboard copies of the original lp sleeves, so I couldn't resist.....Only for my Martha.


----------



## Mirror Image

jhar26 said:


> I already had all the recordings in this 7 cd box set, but this is remastered and each cd is packaged in cardboard copies of the original lp sleeves, so I couldn't resist.....Only for my Martha.


I'll be getting this myself, but when it comes down in price. I would like to get it around $20. It's not out yet in the States, so I'll have to wait until the 18th.


----------



## jhar26

Mirror Image said:


> I'll be getting this myself, but when it comes down in price. I would like to get it around $20. It's not out yet in the States, so I'll have to wait until the 18th.


You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Mirror Image

jhar26 said:


> You won't be disappointed.


Oh I know I won't. She's one of my favorite classical pianists.  I've been waiting on this set for a while anyway.


----------



## jhar26

...another 7 cd box set.....


----------



## Mirror Image

jhar26 said:


> ...another 7 cd box set.....


THIS SET IS AWESOME!!!! KURT MASUR IS THE LISZT KING!!!! I HAVE NO IDEA WHY I'M TYPING IN ALL CAPS!!!!!

Anyway, you'll enjoy that set very much. I still return to it quite often.


----------



## jhar26

Mirror Image said:


> THIS SET IS AWESOME!!!! KURT MASUR IS THE LISZT KING!!!! I HAVE NO IDEA WHY I'M TYPING IN ALL CAPS!!!!!
> 
> Anyway, you'll enjoy that set very much. I still return to it quite often.


Wow, if you're that enthusiastic about it I'm sure it must be great!


----------



## Mirror Image

jhar26 said:


> Wow, if you're that enthusiastic about it I'm sure it must be great!


If Kurt Masur never recorded anything again for the rest of his life, he would never match the emotional power he reached with that Liszt set. It is well known amongst Liszt fanatics that his work hasn't been topped yet. That set made me a Liszt fan. I was especially impressed with the lesser known Liszt compositions like "Orpheus" and "Promotheus." It's definitely the best value available out there too.

I think Liszt's orchestral music is overshadowed by other composers of his time, but he wrote some great music. While it's not always orchestrated that well, the emotional intensity of the music makes up for everything else.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Aramis




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Summertime... and I'm on a CD binge:










By the way... how's the Dyson?


----------



## Mirror Image

StlukesguildOhio said:


> By the way... how's the Dyson?


I don't know. I haven't heard it. I'll let you know though.


----------



## bassClef

Finally got the Suk set from downtown Praha:










Plus this, two more Czech composers I hadn't heard of:


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Aggelos

Purchased the 2 Yoav Talmi CDs from Atma Classique










http://www.atmaclassique.com/En/Albums/AlbumInfo.aspx?AlbumID=352










http://www.atmaclassique.com/En/Albums/AlbumInfo.aspx?AlbumID=293


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Mirror Image

haydnguy said:


>


Excellent choices if I do say so myself, especially the Prokofiev and Barber.


----------



## Mirror Image

Aggelos said:


>


Incredible recording. One of my favorite recent Debussy recordings. The interpretation, orchestral performance, and the audio quaility are all top-notch.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Aggelos

Mirror Image said:


> Incredible recording. One of my favorite recent Debussy recordings. The interpretation, orchestral performance, and the audio quaility are all top-notch.


Actually I am really used to the "Chandos Sound", and it sounded strange to hear the "sound" of Atma Classique. Each label has its own sound. I really didn't like the dymamics of the "Bach Metamorphoses" CD.
I had a rapturous listening to the 2 Chandos Bach CDs. I am totally enrapted by those 2 Chandos recordings! A true triumph for the recording engineers!
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classRev/2004/Aug04/Bach_conductors.htm
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classRev/2000/aug00/bachtranscription.htm

As for Debussy orchestrations: I haven't listened to album yet.
But I love the 2 Debussy CDs from Cala Records (and of course the "Cala Sound")!
That's why I bought the Atma Classique Debussy.
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2000/oct00/Debussynight.htm
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2000/oct00/debussyengulfed.htm


----------



## haydnguy

Aggelos said:


> As for Debussy orchestrations: I haven't listened to album yet.
> But I love the 2 Debussy CDs from Cala Records (and of course the "Cala Sound")!
> That's why I bought the Atma Classique Debussy.
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2000/oct00/Debussynight.htm
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2000/oct00/debussyengulfed.htm


Hi Aggelos, I recently got the Debussy orchestration CD and I have really been enjoying it.I read nothing but good things about it before I bought it and I think it lives up to it's reputation.


----------



## Aggelos

haydnguy said:


> Hi Aggelos, I recently got the Debussy orchestration CD and I have really been enjoying it.I read nothing but good things about it before I bought it and I think it lives up to it's reputation.


Yes, it's a fabulous CD! I had listen of it today!

I would recommend for those who are very fond of the Debussy orchestrations to get the 2 CDs from Cala Records. They are outstanding!
http://www.crotchet.co.uk/CACD1025.html
http://www.crotchet.co.uk/CACD1024.html
My favourite Debussy composition is "Night in Granda" and the 2 orchestrations, by Leopold Stokowski and Henri Busser respectively, are a proof of profound orchestral knowledge and exquisite cratfsmanship!


----------



## Mirror Image

Aggelos said:


> Actually I am really used to the "Chandos Sound", and it sounded strange to hear the "sound" of Atma Classique. Each label has its own sound. I really didn't like the dymamics of the "Bach Metamorphoses" CD.


I don't like Bach's music so I would never buy any recording with Bach. As far as the audio quality on the Atma Classique recording of "Debussy." It's top-notch. I like the Chandos sound too, but I respect any company who strives for great audio quality.


----------



## Aggelos

Mirror Image said:


> I don't like Bach's music so I would never buy any recording with Bach. As far as the audio quality on the Atma Classique recording of "Debussy." It's top-notch. I like the Chandos sound too, but I respect any company who strives for great audio quality.


The truth is I like J.S. Bach, but I don't feel so fond of the medium on which he wrote (expressed) his music. *Therefore I only adore the symphonic metamorphosis of Bach. I dote on J.S. Bach orchestral transcriptions.* 
Trust me, its quite different experience. 
Those (conductors/composers) who dress J.S. Bach with the colours of the modern symphony orchestra insist on improving his music.

Try any of the following CDs and you won't regret it....
http://www.chandos.net/details06.asp?CNumber=CHAN 10282
http://www.chandos.net/details06.asp?CNumber=CHSA 5030
http://www.chandos.net/details06.asp?CNumber=CHAN 9835
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classRev/2009/Apr09/Stokowski_Bach_8572050.htm
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2006/nov06/Stokowski_Bach_8557883.htm

Of course be sure to check Atma Classique's Bach Metamorphoses.

I didn't say that Atma Classique sound is bad. It's top-notch for sure. Just I was used to the sound of the British labels (Chandos, Lyrita, Cala Records). I wanted more powerful dynamics in the Bach CD...
Despite that the Bach Metamorphoses CD is outstanding!


----------



## Mirror Image

Aggelos said:


> The truth is I like J.S. Bach, but I don't feel so fond of the medium on which he wrote (expressed) his music. *Therefore I only adore the symphonic metamorphosis of Bach. I dote on J.S. Bach orchestral transcriptions.*
> Trust me, its quite different experience.
> Those (conductors/composers) who dress J.S. Bach with the colours of the modern symphony orchestra insist on improving his music.
> 
> Try any of the following CDs and you won't regret it....
> http://www.chandos.net/details06.asp?CNumber=CHAN 10282
> http://www.chandos.net/details06.asp?CNumber=CHSA 5030
> http://www.chandos.net/details06.asp?CNumber=CHAN 9835
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classRev/2009/Apr09/Stokowski_Bach_8572050.htm
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2006/nov06/Stokowski_Bach_8557883.htm
> 
> Of course be sure to check Atma Classique's Bach Metamorphoses.
> 
> I didn't say that Atma Classique sound is bad. It's top-notch for sure. Just I was used to the sound of the British labels (Chandos, Lyrita, Cala Records). I wanted more powerful dynamics in the Bach CD...
> Despite that the Bach Metamorphoses CD is outstanding!


I'll pass on the Bach. I'm not going to listen to his music, it doesn't matter what form it's in or not in.


----------



## Bach

Aggelos said:


> The truth is I like J.S. Bach, but I don't feel so fond of the medium on which he wrote (expressed) his music. *Therefore I only adore the symphonic metamorphosis of Bach. I dote on J.S. Bach orchestral transcriptions.*
> Trust me, its quite different experience.
> Those (conductors/composers) who dress J.S. Bach with the colours of the modern symphony orchestra insist on improving his music.
> 
> Try any of the following CDs and you won't regret it....
> http://www.chandos.net/details06.asp?CNumber=CHAN 10282
> http://www.chandos.net/details06.asp?CNumber=CHSA 5030
> http://www.chandos.net/details06.asp?CNumber=CHAN 9835
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classRev/2009/Apr09/Stokowski_Bach_8572050.htm
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2006/nov06/Stokowski_Bach_8557883.htm
> 
> Of course be sure to check Atma Classique's Bach Metamorphoses.
> 
> I didn't say that Atma Classique sound is bad. It's top-notch for sure. Just I was used to the sound of the British labels (Chandos, Lyrita, Cala Records). I wanted more powerful dynamics in the Bach CD...
> Despite that the Bach Metamorphoses CD is outstanding!


Oh dear.. I think you'd better re-evaluate that post.


----------



## PartisanRanger

I'm really enjoying the Dies Irae of the requiem.


----------



## Mirror Image

PartisanRanger said:


> I'm really enjoying the Dies Irae of the requiem.


How can you listen to that stuff and get any kind of emotional gratification out of it?


----------



## Aggelos

Bach said:


> Oh dear.. I think you'd better re-evaluate that post.


*NO I WON'T!! :angry:*

Let me tell you 3 things:

1) First of all I don't like J.S. Bach purists and pragmatists. I really don't....

2) I do not accept orders and exhortations from J.S. Bach purists and pragmatists.

3) *J.S. Bach music can become much more effective if it is clothed in modern orchestral dress.* No doubt, had there been a modern symphony orchestra in Bach's time, Bach would have written many of his great organ works for it!... At their best, the orchestral transcriptions, preserve the spirit of Bach while endowing his music with a new coat of multiple colours.
And that is indeed wonderful, superb, fantastic, jaw-dropping!!!! 
On the other hand nany transcribers are not content with transplanting Bach's music from one medium to another, but in the process insist on improving upon the music itself. And that is wonderful as well! This is how it should always be.

It is an uncontradictable fact that the massive library of J.S. Bach transcriptions (orchestral and piano) aided Bach's music to gain universal popularity. Without the transcriptions Bach's music would be still dying in obscurity.......

*J.S. Bach Symphonic transcriptions are majestic! PERIOD!*


----------



## SenorTearduct

I hate to interject but... that wasnt an order. I quote "I think" (Bach). that my friend would be an opinion...


----------



## SenorTearduct

and just wondering, what is your idea of effective? enlighten me.


----------



## SenorTearduct

And I own personally... over 200 of his scores for his works.. all accumulated online, original music by the man... I completely disagree. A dead composer's music should not be tampered with! Not only is it against the will of any composer in their right mind; but his music is no longer just music, it is history, thats like trying to redress the original constitution because one person thought a few sentences were misconstrued grammatically..


----------



## Bach

I think the word is bastardisation. In common parlance: dumbing down. It's unnecessary and silly.


----------



## SenorTearduct

"purists and pragmatists" is a very stereotypical term for someone who not only accuses someone else of 'heavily' imposing their views on them; and justifies this by imposing their views on everyone else...

"And that is indeed wonderful, superb, fantastic, jaw-dropping!!!!"

By god you are entitled to your opinion, but you should find a better way to disagree that to flip a **** at the first sign of disagreement...


----------



## Mirror Image

Bach said:


> I think the word is bastardisation. In common parlance: dumbing down. It's unnecessary and silly.


I agree it's just another way of trying to make people like Bach's music, instead of hearing it the way it's intended of being heard in the first place.

Either his music appeals to people or it doesn't, giving it a different "guise" if you will is, as you said, quite silly.


----------



## PartisanRanger

Mirror Image said:


> How can you listen to that stuff and get any kind of emotional gratification out of it?


In the case of the requiem, I find it to be deliciously haunting. I find it very interesting how Ligeti creates a "wall" of choral sound and subtly changes its texture, even while allowing individual voices to occasionally rise above the din. But it's not just about sound experimentation, the piece invokes a sense of dread that I haven't experienced in any other piece I've listened to.


----------



## Aggelos

SenorTearduct said:


> And I own personally... over 200 of his scores for his works.. all accumulated online, original music by the man... I completely disagree. A dead composer's music should not be tampered with! Not only is it against the will of any composer in their right mind; but his music is no longer just music, it is history, thats like trying to redress the original constitution because one person thought a few sentences were misconstrued grammatically..


Everybody's music can be transcribed. If the composer is alive, then the transcriber should take his transcription to the composer and ask his/her opinion (before its publication). For example Alfredo Casella did this when he orchestrated Balakirev's Islamey. Casella took his score and met Balakirev in order to present his orchestration to him. Balakirev approved it, then Casella conducted its premiere and of course sent his score to the publisher.

If the composer is dead, then the transcriber does not have to ask anobody. And especially the transcriber does not have to consult the purists and pragmatists.

The Bach purists and pragmatists are very narrow-minded individuals. 
Their narrow-mindness is cosmic (as cosmic can be the mightiness and magic of the Toccata & Fugue BWV 565). They think that they are Bach's attorney or something, and they came in this world to defend/guard the rights of Bach's music from the "orchestral vandals".
How silly can that be? Surely even more silly, more dimwitted than transcribing Bach's music for orchestral forces.

That is the purists' fatuity: To believe that I am here in this world to guard some composer's music (who is dead) from those who are trying *potentially *to defile/profane his works..... I say pontetially, because it was never proved that Bach orchestral transcriptions harmed his works. In fact they aided to make his music even more popular in the first half of the 20th Century.

Your simile is inappropriate.
The constitution (and its laws) is affecting the lives of the civilians of a country, directly. Thus You cannot perform alterations to the constitution ex officio. 
But some composer's music isn't affecting nobody's life. Hence you can transcribe a composer's music freely, especially if he passed away...


----------



## SenorTearduct

First off, you miss the main point.. stereotypes, you just claimed that all purists are narrow-minded and cosmic in their logic. This certainly is not true, for I myself love the works of Bach, am not catholic, am democratic, am accepting of all music weather or not I enjoy it, quite frankly have more religious views in line with Taoism rather than anything else. I am not so ignorant to believe that stem cell research is to kill humanity, or that those who believe it is the next step in the medical field will go to 'hell'. I really don't care if any one on the planet is homosexual and I surely don't believe that god made them a certain way, rather their choices are their choices/ their nature their nature/ their nurture their nurture and I leave it at that. No imposed reflections by myself.
I myself am not by opinion open minded; I am open minded by societies standards, and by the standards of intelligence.

My simile is quite approate, Thomas Jefferson himself refereed to the constitution and a brilliant work of literature. The constitution applies to only those who accept it. JUST LIKE MUSIC!!!!! The very man who wrote it would know, the very man who re-wrote the bible along with Ben Franklin. And people change the rules of this constitution all the time, its called common state and national law. FEDERAL INCOME TAX IS UNCONSTITUTIONAL!!!! the FEDERAL BANK is unconstitutional... the very foundation of our economy has been unconstitutional since we switched the gold standard for the duel exponential value system...

To change finished music to fit one's comfort is only a release of cosmic static in the mass of crap we hear today.


----------



## SenorTearduct

And to say something is not affecting anyone directly is quite ignorant. Everything of all time affects everyone and everything at all times awalys... this is the very basis of understanding metaphysics 'The Butterfly Effect' it is not a theory or a hypothesis it is an effect, and therefor correct. This concept (in metaphysics) should be learned even before the photon beam or the inconsistent ratio of the photons in the same scenario with the control of observation remaining the constant is learned.


----------



## SenorTearduct

I understand where and how you formed your logic and stance. But please understand that music is more than sound.. It has meaning. It is the only human creation that can never be lost.. because it is true concept unlike art or writing.... To change what is considered stagnent is to change between radio stations and love the static and noise between 90.1 and 88.5 on the dial. The true logical thing to do is to create a new station 89.3, not to listen to the static...


----------



## Mirror Image

SenorTearduct said:


> I understand where and how you formed your logic and stance. But please understand that music is more than sound.. It has meaning. It is the only human creation that can never be lost.. because it is true concept unlike art or writing.... To change what is considered stagnent is to change between radio stations and love the static and noise between 90.1 and 88.5 on the dial. The true logical thing to do is to create a new station 89.3, not to listen to the static...


Just breathe in and out, SenorTearduct.


----------



## World Violist

Mahler: Symphony No. 8
Pierre Boulez/Staatskapelle Berlin


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image

There are two more recordings in the Alwyn/Hickox Chandos cycle that I want, but are way too high right now, so I'll happily wait those out.


----------



## SenorTearduct

Wooo.. Man I flipped sorry about that everyone.


----------



## Rondo

Some great music here! The Liszt transcription for symphony No. 2 (an alternative to one of the works in this album) inspired this purchase.


----------



## Conor71

Traded some unwanted CD's for these beauties:


----------



## Mirror Image

C71 said:


> Traded some unwanted CD's for these beauties:


The Karajan Shostakovich 10th is great, but Dvorak conducted by Rattle? Hmmm....I'm not sure about that one. You'll have to let me know how that one is. It's got quite mixed reviews over here in the States.


----------



## Conor71

Mirror Image said:


> The Karajan Shostakovich 10th is great, but Dvorak conducted by Rattle? Hmmm....I'm not sure about that one. You'll have to let me know how that one is. It's got quite mixed reviews over here in the States.


Hehe, it should be an interesting one!, will be sure to let you know how it is .


----------



## Mirror Image

This concludes my Walton Chandos collection. I really look forward to this one because of the "Sonata for String Orchestra," which was arranged for string orchestra from one of Walton's String Quartets with Walton and Malcolm Arnold both collborating together on the transcription. Should be excellent.


----------



## Eutow




----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Aramis




----------



## Mirror Image

Aramis said:


>


Good choice! I have several of the selections from that recording like the "Guitar Concerto."


----------



## Aramis

Mirror Image said:


> Good choice! I have several of the selections from that recording like the "Guitar Concerto."


I know, I purchased it because there is a lot of talking about Arnold recently. I was curious if I would like him and so far I do, guitar concerto and english dances are pretty groovy.


----------



## Mirror Image

Aramis said:


> I know, I purchased it because there is a lot of talking about Arnold recently. I was curious if I would like him and so far I do, guitar concerto and english dances are pretty groovy.


The best recording of the dances is this one:










That's a good performance of the "Guitar Concerto" I own that one too. It's with Barry Wordsworth conducting. You should try your hand at his overtures next, then try the rest of the concertos, venture into his symphonies, then try your hand at some of his film music. Quite good indeed.


----------



## Aramis

From film music I remember soundtrack from, hell, what was the english title? Bridge On River Kwaii? I guess so. 

If I will find avaiable recordings of his other concertos and symphonies be sure I shall get them.


----------



## Mirror Image

Aramis said:


> From film music I remember soundtrack from, hell, what was the english title? Bridge On River Kwaii? I guess so.
> 
> If I will find avaiable recordings of his other concertos and symphonies be sure I shall get them.


Yes, "Bridge On The River Kwai." Great score! I have this recording of it:


----------



## Ravellian

I recently went on a birthday spending spree and got..

ttp://tbn2.google.com/images?q=tbn:A6YWlCtn2ITn0M:http://www.guardianoffers.co.uk/mall/GONMP/customerimages/products/nmpwmsym.jpg
A 226-symphony set, which includes the full symphonies by Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Brahms, Mahler, Nielsen, Shostakovich, and others.. the Haydn set in particular is fantastic. It was $120 in total.

Also a collection of the great Bayreuth Festival recordings, featuring all major Wagner operas, for $60. It supposedly contains the greatest Tristan ever (Karl Bohm) and a fantastic Ring. I've listened to The Flying Dutchman and Tannhauser so far.. Wolfgang Windgassen is a VERY interesting performer!

And last, I got this:
http://tbn1.google.com/images?q=tbn...lmusicclassical.com/images/local/300/361E.jpg


----------



## Mirror Image

Ravellian said:


> I recently went on a birthday spending spree and got..
> 
> ttp://tbn2.google.com/images?q=tbn:A6YWlCtn2ITn0M:http://www.guardianoffers.co.uk/mall/GONMP/customerimages/products/nmpwmsym.jpg
> A 226-symphony set, which includes the full symphonies by Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Brahms, Mahler, Nielsen, Shostakovich, and others.. the Haydn set in particular is fantastic. It was $120 in total.
> 
> Also a collection of the great Bayreuth Festival recordings, featuring all major Wagner operas, for $60. It supposedly contains the greatest Tristan ever (Karl Bohm) and a fantastic Ring. I've listened to The Flying Dutchman and Tannhauser so far.. Wolfgang Windgassen is a VERY interesting performer!
> 
> And last, I got this:
> http://tbn1.google.com/images?q=tbn...lmusicclassical.com/images/local/300/361E.jpg


I'd be curious to know what your Ravel collection looks like Ravellian. Do you have a large CD collection?


----------



## Ravellian

Unfortunately my Ravel collection is not that great.. on recording I've got all his major orchestral and keyboard works, and a rare CD of Ravel playing Ravel, piano music, but I haven't bothered to stake out especially good recordings.
I have a decent CD collection, 300+ hours, all ripped onto my computer.


----------



## Mirror Image

Ravellian said:


> Unfortunately my Ravel collection is not that great.. on recording I've got all his major orchestral and keyboard works, and a rare CD of Ravel playing Ravel, piano music, but I haven't bothered to stake out especially good recordings.
> I have a decent CD collection, 300+ hours, all ripped onto my computer.


Well that's probably more than a lot of people have.  Not everybody is as enthusiastic about Ravel as I am. I have 22 recordings alone of the full ballet of "Daphnis et Chloe." Ridiculous? Yes. Out of my mind? Oh yes. Big time classical and jazz CD collector? You bet!


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Zeniyama

Man, I'd like to get a Stockhausen Zodiac music box, but it doesn't look like I'll ever have the money laying around for one. Alas.

I most recently purchased:


----------



## haydnguy

Just ordered:

















View attachment 637


----------



## Aramis

Today I have rediscovered Mahler No. 1 and shortly ordered:




























I hope I will get the money before it arrives.


----------



## Conor71

Some more recordings for my growing Violin Concerto collection:















(Mine is the HMV version rather than the Angel records pictured)


----------



## World Violist

C71 said:


> Some more recordings for my growing Violin Concerto collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Mine is the HMV version rather than the Angel records pictured)


If you're collecting violin concerti, have yourself a look at this beauty:










Yehudi Menuhin: The Great EMI Recordings

Note: I haven't bought this...yet.

Yehudi Menuhin's great violin recordings, 50 discs, with a 51st disc for an interview-type thing with Menuhin. It's got everything: Glazunov, Elgar (with the composer conducting), Sibelius, Bruch, Mendelssohn, Beethoven, Brahms (not sure about the double concerto...), Lalo, etc. plus a lot of sonatas for solo violin, violin and piano. PLUS PLUS!: Walton's viola concerto and Berlioz' Harold in Italy, with Yehudi on viola.

I just don't see how anyone could go wrong with this.


----------



## Air

15 CDs for 15 dollars. Not a bad deal, ya think?










Trying to "get" Gilels. I hope this 2-CD set will do it. Costed 3 dollars.


----------



## haydnguy

World Violist said:


> If you're collecting violin concerti, have yourself a look at this beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yehudi Menuhin: The Great EMI Recordings
> 
> Note: I haven't bought this...yet.
> 
> Yehudi Menuhin's great violin recordings, 50 discs, with a 51st disc for an interview-type thing with Menuhin. It's got everything: Glazunov, Elgar (with the composer conducting), Sibelius, Bruch, Mendelssohn, Beethoven, Brahms (not sure about the double concerto...), Lalo, etc. plus a lot of sonatas for solo violin, violin and piano. PLUS PLUS!: Walton's viola concerto and Berlioz' Harold in Italy, with Yehudi on viola.
> 
> I just don't see how anyone could go wrong with this.


Violist, how would you rate the Oistrakh set?


----------



## World Violist

haydnguy said:


> Violist, how would you rate the Oistrakh set?


I don't really know, I just know that Oistrakh was one of the greatest violinists of the last century... I mean, I don't suppose one could go wrong with that either... but the Menuhin one costs a lot less overall.


----------



## haydnguy

Ok, thanks. I'll take a look at the Menuhin also.


----------



## Conor71

World Violist said:


> If you're collecting violin concerti, have yourself a look at this beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yehudi Menuhin: The Great EMI Recordings
> 
> Note: I haven't bought this...yet.
> 
> Yehudi Menuhin's great violin recordings, 50 discs, with a 51st disc for an interview-type thing with Menuhin. It's got everything: Glazunov, Elgar (with the composer conducting), Sibelius, Bruch, Mendelssohn, Beethoven, Brahms (not sure about the double concerto...), Lalo, etc. plus a lot of sonatas for solo violin, violin and piano. PLUS PLUS!: Walton's viola concerto and Berlioz' Harold in Italy, with Yehudi on viola.
> 
> I just don't see how anyone could go wrong with this.


That looks like a nice set for sure WV!  - I am also interested in Menuhins EMI Budget Box:










I see that copies of the Great EMI Recordings can be bought through vendors for 40 quid which is a pretty good deal! - definetely one to consider .


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Sid James

Purchases this week:

*Dutilleux/Lutoslawski* - Cello Concertos (Rostropovich) EMI

*Schoenberg* - Moses und Aron (Stuttgart Opera Co.) Naxos

*Penderecki *- Orchestral works eg. Symphony No. 1, Threnody, Partita, Cello Concerto (Polish NRSO/Penderecki) EMI

*Ligeti* - Requiem; Adventures (various perf.) Wergo


----------



## World Violist

Beethoven: Symphonies 3&8
Paavo Järvi/Bremen Chamber Orchestra

I'm changing my allegiances somewhat from the Vänskä/MNO recordings. They seem a bit too polite at the moment, and from what I've heard, this cycle is definitely not polite.

And apparently Järvi is releasing the 9th pretty soon to finish out the cycle. Here's to a great 21st century Beethoven cycle!


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Conor71

Traded in more unwanted records today for these:


----------



## jhar26

Mirror Image said:


>


Ha! That's fab!


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Mirror Image

jhar26 said:


> Ha! That's fab!


Yeah, I know. I've been eyeballing this set for about a month or so. Glad to finally get it! Argerich is one of my favorite musicians.


----------



## Aramis




----------



## World Violist

My first-ever Pärt CD:










Arvo Pärt: In Principio


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> My first-ever Pärt CD


So much for exploring English composers, eh?


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> So much for exploring English composers, eh?


Eh, everything gets in the way when you never have any money...


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> Eh, everything gets in the way when you never have any money...


Why don't you just make you a list of recordings you would like to buy? Maybe put 20 recordings in a list and then gradually check them off when you get them.


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> Why don't you just make you a list of recordings you would like to buy? Maybe put 20 recordings in a list and then gradually check them off when you get them.


Then I get quasi-obsessed by some other composer that isn't there (believe you me, I've tried that).

Seriously, though, I have a lot of time to listen to all of these composers. When I actually get a paying job I may well be able to get music quicker and more often.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> Then I get quasi-obsessed by some other composer that isn't there (believe you me, I've tried that).
> 
> Seriously, though, I have a lot of time to listen to all of these composers. When I actually get a paying job I may well be able to get music quicker and more often.


Well, I understand that WV. There was a time when I could only buy about two or three CDs a month.

I'm going to slow down now. I recently bought some Korngold. I'm going to try and play catch up now, unless there's something that catches my eye that's a good price.


----------



## Mirror Image

C71 said:


>


That's a great set right there. I've only listened to the first disc so far. I'll hear more soon.


----------



## Air

This, along with Bohm's Tristan (which together I payed a total of 14 dollars today) has OFFICIALLY MADE ME AN OPERA FAN! I don't know how this happened... because it took the littlest effort, and it feels like the greatest accomplishment of my life. (though it isn't, realistically) I've been capitalizing lieder, choral works, and Rameau all month and its all paid off... with dividends. Just wanted to drop in for a little surprise.

I don't know, which direction off to next?


----------



## Mirror Image

Air said:


> I don't know, which direction off to next?


Where have you been, Air? I've missed your commentary.


----------



## Air

Mirror Image said:


> Where have you been, Air? I've missed your commentary.


Oh I'm trying to stick around more at TC nowadays. Been looking around, trying new things, and I think it's payed off.

By the way, I'm so glad you're enjoying Alwyn. He's a little treasure I discovered two months ago on a Naxos CD, the one with Lyra Angelica and Symph. 2 and 5. I suppose you're very familiar with him now, after that spree you went on. He defines ear-gasm, IMO.


----------



## Mirror Image

Air said:


> Oh I'm trying to stick around more at TC nowadays. Been looking around, trying new things, and I think it's payed off.
> 
> By the way, I'm so glad you're enjoying Alwyn. He's a little treasure I discovered two months ago on a Naxos CD, the one with Lyra Angelica and Symph. 2 and 5. I suppose you're very familiar with him now, after that spree you went on. He defines ear-gasm, IMO.


Well you should come around more, I miss you on here. Some unfortunate things happened. I lost my private and visitor messaging capabilities, but that's the way it goes.

Anyway, yes I'm quite familiar with Alwyn now. "Lyra Angelica" is a remarkablely beautiful piece. Just gorgeous. I haven't heard "Symphony No. 2" yet. "Symphony No. 5" is quite good. I think my favorite Alwyn symphony is "Symphony No. 4." It has this beautiful "Adagio" section that just leaves me wanting more every time.

Glad that you're an Alwyn fan too.


----------



## maestro267




----------



## Mirror Image

Got this one for $2:


----------



## Mirror Image

Got all three volumes of Strauss' Symphonic Poems with Jarvi on Chandos for $6 and less:


----------



## Eutow

Although it won't be here until late this week.


----------



## Mirror Image

Eutow said:


> Although it won't be here until late this week.


You like Satie, eh? I don't think I've heard a note of his music. I know he's talked about a good bit history wise, but his music hardly ever is in discussion.


----------



## Mirror Image

Bought this for $3:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Where are you getting these great buys if you don't mind?


----------



## Mirror Image

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Where are you getting these great buys if you don't mind?


Amazon Marketplace sellers.


----------



## andruini

Alwyn did the music for The Fallen Idol?! I always loved the music in that film...
Huh.. I guess I have heard Alwyn's music, then..


----------



## Mirror Image

andruini said:


> Alwyn did the music for The Fallen Idol?! I always loved the music in that film...
> Huh.. I guess I have heard Alwyn's music, then..


Yes, you should checkout his orchestral music like his symphonies and concerti.


----------



## Aramis




----------



## Eutow




----------



## haydnguy

Eutow said:


>


I'll bet that is good!


----------



## Bobotox

Aramis said:


>


Awesome buys. Those concertos are just supreme. The 4th is IMO the best piano concerto I have ever heard. I listen to that marvelous third movement every day. Rubinstein is quickly becoming one of my favorites the more I listen to him.


----------



## Eutow




----------



## Conor71

Picked this up 2nd-hand the other day - I now have 6 sets of Sibelius Symphonies :










Got his yesterday:










Sold the last of my unwanted CD's and ordered this:


----------



## Mirror Image

C71 said:


> Picked this up 2nd-hand the other day - I now have 6 sets of Sibelius Symphonies :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got his yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold the last of my unwanted CD's and ordered this:


Good choices! I especially like Haitink's Shostakovich's cycle. As for Sibelius, I have way too many symphony cycles: 12 in all.

I see you're getting into Gershwin, Copland, and Barber. Barber is definitely my favorite of these three composers. He wrote such beautiful music. May I suggest getting Marin Alsop's Naxos recordings. They're all cheap price wise, but are of high musical quality.

You should also checkout Neeme Jarvi's, Leonard Slatkin's, and Thomas Schipper's recordings of Barber as well. All are top-notch.


----------



## Mirror Image

Bought this 30-CD set for $40:










To be honest, I really bought this for my Dad. He's a big Haydn fan. I need to spend more time with Haydn's music, but I just can't bring myself to listen to him for some reason. I'm just so stuck in the Romantic and early C20th periods.


----------



## Aramis




----------



## Bobotox

Been waiting for this one for a while. Can't wait to listen









Heard good things of his first Piano Concerto.


----------



## Mirror Image

Bobotox said:


> Heard good things of his first Piano Concerto.


I've been meaning to check out Scott's music, but alas there are so many I still want to hear.

I heard his music is Impressionistic, which happens to be one of my favorite musical styles. When get it, let me know how the music is.


----------



## Aramis




----------



## Mirror Image

Aramis said:


>


That's a pretty good set. Jochum isn't my favorite Bruckner conductor, but that set has a lot of merit. Is this your first Bruckner symphony cycle?


----------



## Aramis

Mirror Image said:


> That's a pretty good set. Jochum isn't my favorite Bruckner conductor, but that set has a lot of merit. Is this your first Bruckner symphony cycle?


Yes. I listened to only one of his symphonies before, but I can't remember who was conducting.


----------



## Mirror Image

Aramis said:


> Yes. I listened to only one of his symphonies before, but I can't remember who was conducting.


You're in a world of surprise, because Bruckner is a very different composer. Have you researched his music at all? Here is a section from his Wikipedia page in regards to his style:

Bruckner's Symphonies are all in four movements (though he was unable to complete the finale of the Ninth), starting with a modified sonata allegro form, a slow movement, a scherzo in 3/4 time, and a modified sonata allegro form finale. (In the Eighth, Ninth, and one version of the Second, the slow movements and scherzi are reversed. The Fourth features a scherzo in which the outer sections are in 2/4 meter, not the customary 3/4.) They are scored for a fairly standard orchestra of woodwinds in pairs, four horns, two or three trumpets, three trombones, tuba, timpani and strings. The later symphonies increase this complement, but not by much. Notable is the use of Wagner tubas in his last three symphonies. With the exception of Symphony No. 4, none of Bruckner's Symphonies has subtitles, and most of the nicknames were not thought up by the composer. Bruckner's works are trademarked with powerful codas and grand finales, as well as the frequent use of unison passages and orchestral tutti. His style of orchestral writing was criticized by his Viennese contemporaries, but by the middle of the 20th century musicologists recognized that Bruckner's orchestration was modeled after the sound of his primary instrument, the pipe organ.

Nicholas Temperley writes in the New Grove Dictionary of Music and Musicians (1980) that Bruckner alone succeeded in creating a new school of symphonic writing.... Some have classified him as a conservative, some as a radical. Really he was neither, or alternately was a fusion of both.... [H]is music, though Wagnerian in its orchestration and its in its huge rising and falling periods, patently has its roots in older styles. Bruckner took Beethoven's Ninth Symphony as his starting-point.... The introduction to the first movement, beginning mysteriously and climbing slowly with fragments of the first theme to the gigantic full statement of that theme, was taken over by Bruckner; so was the awe-inspiring coda of the first movement. The scherzo and slow movement, with their alternation of melodies, are models for Bruckner's spacious middle movements, while the finale with a grand culminating hymn is a feature of almost every Bruckner symphony.

Bruckner is the first composer since Schubert about whom it is possible to make such generalizations. His symphonies deliberately followed a pattern, each one building on the achievements of its predecessors.... His melodic and harmonic style changed little, and it had as much of Schubert in it as of Wagner.... His technique in the development and transformation of themes, learnt from Beethoven, Liszt and Wagner, was unsurpassed, and he was almost the equal of Brahms in the art of melodic variation.

Cooke adds, also in the New Grove:

Despite its general debt to Beethoven and Wagner, the "Bruckner Symphony" is a unique conception, not only because of the individuality of its spirit and its materials, but even more because of the absolute originality of its formal processes. At first, these processes seemed so strange and unprecedented that they were taken as evidence of sheer incompetence.... Now it is recognized that Bruckner's unorthodox structural methods were inevitable.... Bruckner created a new and monumental type of symphonic organism, which abjured the tense, dynamic continuity of Beethoven, and the broad, fluid continuity of Wagner, in order to express something profoundly different from either composer, something elemental and metaphysical.


----------



## Aramis

Complete piano music of Liszt set by Leslie Howard. It weights... A LOT!


----------



## Mirror Image

Aramis said:


> Complete piano music of Liszt set by Leslie Howard. It weights... A LOT!


I guess you missed the post I wrote to you above.


----------



## Mirror Image

Aramis said:


> Complete piano music of Liszt set by Leslie Howard. It weights... A LOT!


This happens when there are more than one CD is a set.


----------



## Aramis

Mirror Image said:


> I guess you missed the post I wrote to you above.


No, I didn't. I simply ignored it - when I want to read wikipedia I don't need to get articles copied intro this board. Don't worry about me, I always do proper research while checking new composers and usually wash my teeth before I go to sleep.


----------



## Mirror Image

Aramis said:


> No, I didn't. I simply ignored it - when I want to read wikipedia I don't need to get articles copied intro this board. Don't worry about me, I always do proper research while checking new composers and usually wash my teeth before I go to sleep.


That's a good attitude to have.


----------



## Mirror Image

*Finally Got It For A Decent Price: $12*










I don't buy very many DVDs, but I will purchasing more documentaries as time goes on, especially directed by Tony Palmer.


----------



## Eutow

I would rather they put pictures of Debussy on the album covers, but whatever.


----------



## World Violist

Oh dear...










Yes, I am beginning to cross over to the dark side of music...


----------



## Padawan

Since I'm a neophyte classical music fan, I buy anything that catches my fancy. I'm still just discovering what works/pieces and composers I like. I just bought six CDs that contained a total of 12 discs.

They are:


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> Oh dear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am beginning to cross over to the dark side of music...


Depends on what you mean by the dark side. It doesn't get much darker than Allan Pettersson in my opinion. He wrote music that dares to go to the other side. If that notion scares you, then you might want to stay away from Pettersson.


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> Depends on what you mean by the dark side. It doesn't get much darker than Allan Pettersson in my opinion. He wrote music that dares to go to the other side. If that notion scares you, then you might want to stay away from Pettersson.


Well now you put it that way...  (what about Shostakovich? String quartets are absurdly dark)

Kalevi Aho's cello concerto is really dark too. It's amazing. Darker by far than Berg, to be honest... but I daresay I actually like Berg... wow.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> Well now you put it that way...  (what about Shostakovich? String quartets are absurdly dark)
> 
> Kalevi Aho's cello concerto is really dark too. It's amazing. Darker by far than Berg, to be honest... but I daresay I actually like Berg... wow.


Have you even heard Allan Pettersson's music, WV? I heard his "Symphony No. 8" one day and it scared the living hell out of me, which no music has EVER done that. This reason alone is why I DON'T listen to Pettersson's music. As I said, it doesn't get much darker than Pettersson.

I'm not a big fan of 12-tone used the way Schoenberg, Berg, and Webern used it. I enjoy the way Alwyn employed this technique and how he treated it, which was tonal. In fact, I didn't even realize some of his pieces were written in 12-tone until I read some of the liner notes of some of the recordings I own of his music. This, for me, is the mark of a good composer. Something that is so enjoyable and accessible, but is also conceptually and musically emotionally/intellectually stimulating and gratifying.


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> Have you even heard Allan Pettersson's music, WV? I heard his "Symphony No. 8" one day and it scared the living hell out of me, which no music has EVER done that. This reason alone is why I DON'T listen to Pettersson's music. As I said, it doesn't get much darker than Pettersson.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of 12-tone used the way Schoenberg, Berg, and Webern used it. I enjoy the way Alwyn employed this technique and how he treated it, which was tonal. In fact, I didn't even realize some of his pieces were written in 12-tone until I read some of the liner notes of some of the recordings I own of his music. This, for me, is the mark of a good composer. Something that is so enjoyable and accessible, but is also conceptually and musically emotionally/intellectually stimulating and gratifying.


No, actually, I haven't yet heard a note of Pettersson. Sounds like a good idea, I'd like to get the living hell scared out of me by music... I think Tapiola did that once, the first time I heard Vanska conducting it... probably nowhere near the degree you're speaking of, though.

I think Berg is probably the first really great 12-tone composer, because he strove toward the ideals you laid out just now, and achieved them in some of his masterpieces. I've been looking into 12-tone/atonal music lately. I've heard of several composers who have used the 12-tone technique tonally (not least Shostakovich in some string quartets). The idea frankly fascinates me.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> I think Berg is probably the first really great 12-tone composer, because he strove toward the ideals you laid out just now, and achieved them in some of his masterpieces. I've been looking into 12-tone/atonal music lately. I've heard of several composers who have used the 12-tone technique tonally (not least Shostakovich in some string quartets). The idea frankly fascinates me.


Good luck with that.


----------



## Mirror Image

Bought this set for $13. Not bad for 3 discs:










I have a recording of Pletnev conducting Rachmaninov that's fantastic and I've hard nothing but good things about his Tchaikovsky, so it's worth a shot.


----------



## Mirror Image

Got the Debussy for $4 and got the Ravel for $5. Both are Hybrid SACDs:

















It'll be interesting to hear what Jarvi does with both of my favorite composers. I've read good reviews on both recordings, but we'll see how he does. He has some heavy, and I do mean heavy, competition: Martinon, Boulez, Dutoit, and Tortelier. Should be interesting.


----------



## ozradio

Ordered Solti's Ring yesterday. Can't wait for it to arrive. It'll be my first cycle.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Have you even heard Allan Pettersson's music, WV? I heard his "Symphony No. 8" one day and it scared the living hell out of me, which no music has EVER done that. This reason alone is why I DON'T listen to Pettersson's music. As I said, it doesn't get much darker than Pettersson.

Now you've certainly piqued my interest MI. I'll give a listen... but it'll have to wait. I've got a couple of discs by Granville Bantock and Arthur Foote (among others) on order.


----------



## Mirror Image

Got all of these for less than $5 and they're all Hybrid SACDs as well:


----------



## Mirror Image

Got these for less than $5 and both are Hybrid SACDs:


----------



## bassClef

Mirror Image said:


> Got these for less than $5 and both are Hybrid SACDs:


You got a SACD player MI? I'm wondering if the sound really is that superior, I've never heard one.


----------



## Mirror Image

bassClef said:


> You got a SACD player MI? I'm wondering if the sound really is that superior, I've never heard one.


Yes, I have a SACD/DVD player, but I never use it. I bought all of these Hyrbid SACDs because they were all so damn cheap, in fact, they were cheaper than the regular CDs.


----------



## Mirror Image

I finally bought this set. Now, I own eight complete cycles of RVW's symphonies.


----------



## andruini

Got this after hearing nothing but amazing stuff from people here and various teachers at school.. And I gotta say I'm glad I did.. Music doesn't get much better than this..


----------



## Mirror Image

Bought this for $4:


----------



## Rachmaninov

Recently, I've bought two CDs. One is again Piazzolla's Tango Apasionado, and the other is Chopin's piano concerto, played by Claudio Arrau. I use my Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic headphone to listen to it; well, the quality is very good and I'm happy with the CDs.

1)









2)


----------



## Mirror Image

Got this Hybrid SACD for $5:










I'm not a big Mussorgsky or L. Maazel fan, but I've heard nothing great things about this recording.


----------



## Mirror Image

Got this for $5:


----------



## Ravellian

I have that Arrau version of the Chopin concertos, and unfortunately I find them rather slow and lacking in energy or drama. Just my opinion, of course..


----------



## haydnguy

I FINALLY decided on the Phillips Lutoslawski set.


----------



## Mirror Image

haydnguy said:


>


One of the most savage and brutal "Rite of Spring" recordings I've heard. It's fantastic.


----------



## Mirror Image

Bought this for $5:


----------



## Aramis




----------



## Mirror Image

Aramis said:


>


Her Delius, Dvorak, Haydn, Saint-Saens, and Schumann concertos are fantastic.


----------



## Mirror Image

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Have you even heard Allan Pettersson's music, WV? I heard his "Symphony No. 8" one day and it scared the living hell out of me, which no music has EVER done that. This reason alone is why I DON'T listen to Pettersson's music. As I said, it doesn't get much darker than Pettersson.
> 
> Now you've certainly piqued my interest MI. I'll give a listen... but it'll have to wait. I've got a couple of discs by Granville Bantock and Arthur Foote (among others) on order.


Granville Bantock and Arthur Foote? Very obscure English and American composers. I like Bantock a lot, but I haven't heard a note by Foote. I heard Foote was very much a classicist in that he composed music that reminds people of Mozart, Mendelssohn, and Beethoven. Foote was also apart of a New England group of composers that met in Boston, which included: Horatio Parker, Amy Beach, George W. Chadwick, among others.


----------



## Aramis

Quite big set, dunno why it's called "essential". I wonder how much more Sibelius you can get - the set contains 15 CDs, including few works that I couldn't find elsewhere to purchase. I would say that there is more Sibelius music that I could ever get by buying single CDs in my shops.


----------



## Mirror Image

Aramis said:


> Quite big set, dunno why it's called "essential". I wonder how much more Sibelius you can get - the set contains 15 CDs, including few works that I couldn't find elsewhere to purchase. I would say that there is more Sibelius music that I could ever get by buying single CDs in my shops.


Been there done that! 

Excellent set. That set contains some of the best Sibelius performances I've heard, epsecially Osmo Vanska's symphony cycle and his readings of the various tone poems. His reading of "Kullervo" is outstanding. That set is of great value and importance for the Sibelius collector.


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Bobotox




----------



## haydnguy

Bobotox said:


>


Those look interesting, Bobotox. I'm not familiar with them though.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Mirror Image

haydnguy said:


>


Great purchases. You'll enjoy the Bantock. That recording of Glazunov I haven't heard, but I've read good reviews saying Serebrier did a fine job. I think a new release has just came out and he finished his Glazunov cycle.


----------



## haydnguy

Mirror Image said:


> Great purchases. You'll enjoy the Bantock. That recording of Glazunov I haven't heard, but I've read good reviews saying Serebrier did a fine job. I think a new release has just came out and he finished his Glazunov cycle.


Someone else recommended the Glazunov to me and I took your recommendation on the Bantock.


----------



## Mirror Image

haydnguy said:


> Someone else recommended the Glazunov to me and I took your recommendation on the Bantock.


Good choices indeed.


----------



## Aggelos

I have recently acquired this CD!
Fantastic!










http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=72329


----------



## Aramis




----------



## Mirror Image

Aramis said:


>


You're certainly stepping out of your comfort zone for a conservative listener.


----------



## haydnguy

Aramis said:


>


Great set but I haven't even begun to absorb it all. I keep going back to Schoenberg and Berg.


----------



## Aggelos

Another CD which turned out to be a rare gem! So happy that those kind of recordings exist!










http://music.barnesandnoble.com/Berio-Orchestral-Transcriptions/Riccardo-Chailly/e/028947628309


----------



## Mirror Image

A piece of contemporary classical I actually enjoyed and bought this for in Hybrid SACD form for $5:










Bought these 1960 legendary recordings for $8:


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Air

Mirror Image said:


>


I'm glad you're going for this. You mentioned that you weren't very fond of the Wit interpretation of this piece, so it's great you're still open to Gorecki.


----------



## Mirror Image

Air said:


> I'm glad you're going for this. You mentioned that you weren't very fond of the Wit interpretation of this piece, so it's great you're still open to Gorecki.


Hey Air...long time, no speak!

Anyway, yeah I figured I would give Gorecki another shot, especially since I got this recording with Zinman for $1. I just need to be a little more open-minded.


----------



## Mirror Image

Finally got ahold of this one for $38:


----------



## haydnguy

Mirror Image said:


> Finally got ahold of this one for $38:


Nice!


----------



## Mirror Image

haydnguy said:


> Nice!


Yeah, I was lucky to get this set.


----------



## Aggelos

These CDs were sick! 
Loved them! They are worth every single penny!










http://cyprienkatsaris.com/index.php?main_page=product_music_info&cPath=3&products_id=7










http://cyprienkatsaris.com/index.ph...oducts_id=41&zenid=5dmeqvrsq6npba4m84btrtkrg4


----------



## Vic

Amazon delivery arrived!! Hooray!
I don't know how you guys manage to post the artwork, but this is what I got:

Janacek String quartet 2

Moeran Violin Concerto

Sibelius&Nielsen Violin Concerti

Shostakovich String Quartets

I am really happy with all of these, especially surprised by the Janacek!


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image

Got this for $4:


----------



## World Violist

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7
Mark Wigglesworth/BBCNOW

So now I'm revisiting the BBCNOW (previously recorded in a complete cycle of Rubbra's great symphonies on Chandos). First CD I've bought conducted by Wigglesworth (I would die had I that name, I must say...), first Shosty 7. It's apparently of the slower cast, which I really begin to think is the only way to really make this symphony work after hearing Bernstein's absolutely monumental recording with the Chicago SO on Youtube.

So yeah... I'm looking forward to next week (or the week after, depending on circumstances) purchasing Osmo Vanska's very unlikely recording of Mahler's "Das Lied von der Erde" (though it's the practically-never-recorded Schoenberg edition, so it fits into BIS's recording philosophy at any rate...).


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## Mirror Image

Finally bought this after looking at for awhile. It was way too high, but I finally got it for a good price ($7):


----------



## Mirror Image

Bought this one for 56 cents:










Bought this one for $2:


----------



## Aramis




----------



## Mirror Image

Got this for $3:


----------



## Bobotox




----------



## Mirror Image

Two highly regarded recordings of Liszt's "Faust Symphony" for less than $6:


----------



## bassClef

Mirror Image said:


>


You must have got a good deal on this - I remember you saying you hated this piece!


----------



## Mirror Image

bassClef said:


> You must have got a good deal on this - I remember you saying you hated this piece!


I did get a very good deal $1.99. As I mentioned, I'm going to give Gorecki another try. Sometimes it takes a whole new recording to appreciate a piece.


----------



## bassClef

Mirror Image said:


> I did get a very good deal $1.99. As I mentioned, I'm going to give Gorecki another try. Sometimes it takes a whole new recording to appreciate a piece.


You have to be in the right mood to appreciate this piece - quite sombre - and read up on what the inspiration was - then it can be appreciated as something quite sad yet beautiful.


----------



## Mirror Image

Bought this 8-CD set for $30 (not bad at all):










I look forward to this set. Ansermet is one of my favorite conductors. It is said that Stravinsky was very enthusiastic about Ansermet's recordings of his music. In that regard, these recordings are kind of "composer approved."


----------



## Mirror Image

Got this for $20. Mainly for Pletnev's "Sleeping Beauty," but I look forward to Ozawa's readings of "Swan Lake" and "The Nutcracker."


----------



## Aramis

Cello harvest:


----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## World Violist

Oh gosh, here we go with Tchaikovsky...

impulse buy:










Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5
Gustavo Dudamel/SBYOV


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> Oh gosh, here we go with Tchaikovsky...


You say that as if it's a bad thing.


----------



## Mirror Image

Got this 6-CD set for $30:


----------



## haydnguy

Mirror Image said:


> Bought this 8-CD set for $30 (not bad at all):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to this set. Ansermet is one of my favorite conductors. It is said that Stravinsky was very enthusiastic about Ansermet's recordings of his music. In that regard, these recordings are kind of "composer approved."


I've got my eye on this one, M.I. It would fill in some gaps for me.


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> You say that as if it's a bad thing.


No, I was just noticing that there has been a good smattering of Tchaikovsky being bought lately and I subconsciously fell into it also.


----------



## Mirror Image

World Violist said:


> No, I was just noticing that there has been a good smattering of Tchaikovsky being bought lately and I subconsciously fell into it also.


If you haven't noticed, I've been pretty much the only buying any Tchaikovsky lately.


----------



## World Violist

Mirror Image said:


> If you haven't noticed, I've been pretty much the only buying any Tchaikovsky lately.


Oh well.


----------



## dmg

I got this yesterday for $2


----------



## bplary

Let's see...just today I ordered these from Amazon.


----------



## Conor71

Bought these on the weekend :


----------



## Mirror Image

C71 said:


> Bought these on the weekend :


All excellent purchases and performances.


----------



## Conor71

Mirror Image said:


> All excellent purchases and performances.


Thanks MI , I ended up following your suggestion to supplement my Rattle Mahler set with his new 9th with the BPO as it is by all accounts a better recording and performance (not that his 9th with the VPO is bad, actually its quite good, but I am interested in hearing this one!).


----------



## Mirror Image

C71 said:


> Thanks MI , I ended up following your suggestion to supplement my Rattle Mahler set with his new 9th with the BPO as it is by all accounts a better recording and performance (not that his 9th with the VPO is bad, actually its quite good, but I am interested in hearing this one!).


You will find Rattle's 9th with the Berliners to be not only superior interpretatively and performance-wise, but also in regards to audio quality.


----------



## Vic




----------



## Mirror Image




----------



## bplary

Hey, I only have a recording of Tchaikovsky's 4th-6th, could you recommend me a recording of the others? Or a selection of the others?


----------



## Mirror Image

bplary said:


> Hey, I only have a recording of Tchaikovsky's 4th-6th, could you recommend me a recording of the others? Or a selection of the others?


Yes, try either Mariss Jansons' or Yuri Temirkanov's readings of Tchaikovsky's 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. If don't mind duplication, then just buy Mariss Jansons' Tchaikovsky box set on Chandos. It's excellent.


----------



## Air

Got this 10-CD set new for 16 dollars:










It scares me to hear a pianist who never misses a note.


----------



## Cyclops

Just picked up a bargain- Prokofiev, the 5 Piano Concertos, Decca 2CD , Ashkenazy under Previn.
£1 from CEX!
Must visit that store more often!
Never heard these pieces but can't complain for a pound!


----------



## Padawan

I ordered 9 CDs (19 discs) last week and they haven't arrived yet! The waiting is driving me insane.


----------



## Mirror Image

Got this 2-CD Stravinky: Chailly set for $8:


----------



## andruini

(Tchaikovsky, Taneyev, Rachmaninoff, Alyabiev, Arensky, Shostakovich)


----------



## haydnguy

@andruini: All three of those look interesting. Nice haul!!


----------



## dmg

Bought some CDs today (all at brick & mortar)









$2 (3 discs, brand new)
Really old vintage recordings. Not a whole lot of "digital enhancement" going on with these.
Contents:
*Concerto for Piano and Orchestra No. 1 in E minor, op. 11*
Arthur Rubinstein (piano), London Symphony Orchestra, John Barbirolli, rec. 1937
*Sonata for Piano No. 2 in B flat minor, op. 35*
Alfred Cortot (piano), rec. 1933
*Concerto for Piano and Orchestra No. 2 in F minor, op. 21*
Arthur Rubinstein (piano), London Symphony Orchestra, John Barbirolli, rec. 1937
*Sonata for Piano No. 3 in B minor, op. 58*
Dinu Lipatti (piano), rec. 1947
*Études, op. 10 & Études op. 25*
Wilhelm Backhaus (piano), rec. 1927









$2 (2 discs, brand new)
I like these recordings. This might actually turn me on to some new composers.
Contents:
*Mussorgsky: Night on the Bare Mountain*
Orchestre symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit, rec. 1987
*Smetana: The Moldau*
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn, rec. 1987
*Borodin: Polovtsian Dances*
London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti; London Symphony Orchestra Chorus, John Alldis, rec. 1966
*Liszt: Les Préludes*
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti, rec. 1978
*Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, op. 49*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti, rec. 1987
*Bizet: L'Arlésienne, Suite No. 1*
Orchestre symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit, rec. 1988
*Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice*
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn, rec. 1990
*Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35*
Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam; Herman Krebbers, violin; Kirill Kondrashin, rec. 1980









$2 (2 discs, used)
Have not listened yet.
Philharmonia Slavonica, London Festival Orchestra, respectively, Alfred Scholz
Also contains:
*Funérailles G 173/7*
Dieter Goldmann, piano
*Mephisto Waltz*
Pavica Gvozdic, piano
*Prelude and Fugue on B-A-C-H*
Eberhard Kraus, organ









$5.98 (Used)









$2 (used)


----------



## World Violist

All for $1 a piece. I'm happy.


----------



## bplary

Just acquired these yesterday....


----------



## World Violist




----------



## dmg

All for $2 ea.









Used









New









Used









Used


----------



## bplary

I'm looking for introductions to a couple of composers, particularly Bruckner and Vaughan Williams. Any recommendations of good introductory recordings to either of these composers would be very welcome! (Preferably not box sets for now).


----------



## World Violist

bplary said:


> I'm looking for introductions to a couple of composers, particularly Bruckner and Vaughan Williams. Any recommendations of good introductory recordings to either of these composers would be very welcome! (Preferably not box sets for now).


My introduction to Bruckner was the 4th symphony, conducted by Otto Klemperer. It was a magical experience except for the finale. If you want a magical experience in the whole thing including the finale and are willing to pay a good bit more, look for Sergiu Celibidache's "live" recording. That recording is seriously something. A lot of people seem to like Karl Bohm's Bruckner 4th also, but since I can't listen to it, I can't say anything for or against it.

And Osmo Vanska is due to release a Bruckner 4th from Minnesota on the marvelous BIS label, not to be missed.

As far as RVW goes, the 5th symphony with Barbirolli with (I think) the LSO remains one of the most moving records I own of any composer.


----------



## bplary

So, per your suggestion I ordered the Celibidache Bruckner disc...










And I got this RVW disc as well..


----------



## Aggelos

Re-purchased these 2 CDs, because I gave my old ones to a good friend of mine.










http://www.musicweb-international.com/classRev/2000/aug00/bachtranscription.htm










http://www.musicweb-international.com/classRev/2004/Aug04/Bach_conductors.htm


----------



## Isola

Just bought:










There are excerpts of this performance on YouTube, excellent!


----------



## Aggelos

Purchased this one










http://www.emi-icons.com/5099969855528.php


----------



## Il Seraglio

What do you think? A good introduction to Stravinsky's later works?


----------



## Tapkaara

Il Seraglio said:


> What do you think? A good introduction to Stravinsky's later works?


YES! YES! YES! That is a recording of very high distinction. Later Stravinksy has, perhaps, never been better done.


----------



## Padawan

These composers are Spanish-born or have deep rooted conncetions with the country:

Enrique Granados
Federico Moreno Torroba
Federico Mompou
Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco
Issac Albéniz
Manuel de Falla
Francisco Tárrega
Fernando Sor
Antonio Ruiz-Pipò
Antonio José
Joaquín Turina
Joaquín Rodrigo


----------



## Lukecash12

Ahh, Granados, Castelnuovo-Tedesco, good tastes my friend  I'm not so great with the classical guitar as I used to be, but I still pick up my Nylon string I tailored and play Dark Eyes for the sheer joy of it.


----------



## Padawan

Lukecash12 said:


> Ahh, Granados, Castelnuovo-Tedesco, good tastes my friend


After hearing de Falla's, El Amor Brujo - Ritual Fire Dance, I became obsessed with finding more Spanish influenced composers. This 2-CD collection is a wonderful intro to many composers I hadn't heard of.



> I'm not so great with the classical guitar as I used to be, but I still pick up my Nylon string I tailored and play Dark Eyes for the sheer joy of it.


Joy and passion is nearly everything. I'm envious, I have no musical talent whatever.


----------



## Lukecash12

I don't if I would use the word talent so frivolously. Anything I can do is the product of 6-8 hours of practice a day for 24 years. Sofrinitsky wasn't Sofrinitsky by accident, you know.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## World Violist

Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
John Barbirolli/Halle


----------



## Conor71




----------



## MrTortoise

Just got this recording last night. Love the Septet. The players sound like they have such fun, especially Shaham.


----------



## Padawan

It finally arrived! This *10 CD *collection was _$13.99 _from Barnes & Noble:


----------



## MrTortoise

Great price Padawan! Hope the 10 disks provide lots of wonderful listening.


----------



## dmg

$5.98









$7.98









$3 ea.


----------



## dmg

$2 ea.


----------



## MrTortoise

What a great haul dmg 

It's been a while since I've gone to my usual used CD store to find some gems.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Ive been on a binge... again


----------



## JSK

I got a set of Rimsky-Korsakov on Bis which I've been eying on the Amazon Marketplace for a while for only 10 dollars! I love Rimsky-Korsakov.


----------



## Padawan

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Ive been on a binge... again


I'll say. I counted 32 CDs. The artwork alone has me drooling.


----------



## haydnguy

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Ive been on a binge... again


Nice Haul! I count 3 of those that I have. (But would LIKE to have even more!!)


----------



## bplary

My most recent acquisitions....


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered from Amazon:


----------



## bdelykleon




----------



## haydnguy

bdelykleon said:


>


If you ever get to see the DVD of Christine Schaeffer playing Lulu, it's great.


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered from Amazon:


----------



## Cortision

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Ive been on a binge... again
> 
> []


Whoah...How long have you been saving? I've never bought more than 4 CD's at one time


----------



## Lukecash12

A really nice new metronome, and a crap load of music sheets.


----------



## Ravellian

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41XA381DV8L._SL500_AA240_.jpg

This Tristan is absolutely AMAZING. Excellent choice.


----------



## bdelykleon




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Whoah...How long have you been saving? I've never bought more than 4 CD's at one time

I do most of my purchases through Amazon.com alternative sellers where I can get works for well below the Amazon price... quite frequently for half of what Amazon charges. I'm also one who puts far more value upon art... the purchase of art books, literature, music, and trips to the orchestra, museums, etc... than I do upon owning a big new SUV or living in a 5000 square foot McMansion. I drive a decade old Toyota but I have a literal library of art, music, and literature.

Here are the latest:










Can't wait to get to the Bruckner. I already have Jochum's recordings of his choral works.


----------



## jhar26




----------



## World Violist

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 13
Sergei Aleksashkin, bass solo; Mariss Jansons/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Choir


----------



## bplary

Just purchased these three......








(Can't go wrong with Kissin, correct?)


----------



## Praine

Nice little haul today! I was lucky enough to find a second hand store which sold tapes at 10 cents each! This is what I got...










1. Beethoven: The Five Piano Concertos - Ashkenazy/Solti/CSO, Cassette No. 2: Piano Concertos 3 & 4

You really can't go wrong with Ashkenazy on the piano and Solti conducting! Also the fact that I had not yet heard the 4th Piano Concerto made this an awesome recording for me to get.

2. Bizet: Symphony in C Major, Carmen Suites Nos. 1 & 2 - Munih

Well, I haven't heard of the conductor nor the orchestra, but I'd like to become more familiar with Bizet's Symphony in C major. I only heard it one time on a classical radio program.

3. Liszt: Mephisto Walts No. 1, From The Cradle To The Grave, Tasso - Solti/Orchestre de Paris

I'm always excited to hear more Liszt and with Solti conducting, you really can't go wrong.

4. Great Orchestral Overtures

The conductors are not displayed and the orchestras are unknown, but for 10 cents I thought "Eh, what the hell..." It's actually quite good, it was the first one I listened to because I wanted to save the real treats for when I got home. During this time I realized that those 10 cents were definitiely justified. 

I'm definitely going back to this place and I'm going to see if I can dig up some more treasures!


----------



## Aramis

This thread is so empty without Mirror Image!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Oooh! Great _Tristan und Isolde_!


----------



## andruini

jhar26 said:


>


Very nice picks there, if I may say so!! Can't go wrong with the Chávez!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've been on something of a Modernist binge... with a few others thrown in for good measure:


----------



## Tapkaara

andruini said:


> Very nice picks there, if I may say so!! Can't go wrong with the Chávez!


I have that recording of the Missa glagolitica...what a splendid work!


----------



## maestro267

Purchased these yesterday:


----------



## andruini

Tapkaara said:


> I have that recording of the Missa glagolitica...what a splendid work!


The Introduction and the Credo give me chills every time.. And the organ solo is oh, so right..


----------



## Tapkaara

andruini said:


> The Introduction and the Credo give me chills every time.. And the organ solo is oh, so right..


Yes, the organ solo...!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Ooooh! I want the Bernstein and the Sierra works.


----------



## World Violist

Terry Riley: In C
Paul Hillier, et al.


----------



## andruini

World Violist said:


> Terry Riley: In C
> Paul Hillier, et al.


Very nice!


----------



## World Violist

andruini said:


> Very nice!


I know, I listened to it today. It's truly amazing. _In C_ is almost like a guidebook on tonal coloring of a given note, in this case C. It was really amusing and enlightening to try to find the high C's. And the phrases kept getting longer and longer as it went. I bet it was just my awareness of the spaciousness of the piece of music or something--my mind started making the phrases almost boundless, and some of the transitioning of cycles made an effect very reminiscent of Sibelius' final masterpiece _Tapiola_.


----------



## jhar26




----------



## JSK

The Khachaturian Cello and Violin Concertos! Good Choices!


----------



## andruini

World Violist said:


> I know, I listened to it today. It's truly amazing. _In C_ is almost like a guidebook on tonal coloring of a given note, in this case C. It was really amusing and enlightening to try to find the high C's. And the phrases kept getting longer and longer as it went. I bet it was just my awareness of the spaciousness of the piece of music or something--my mind started making the phrases almost boundless, and some of the transitioning of cycles made an effect very reminiscent of Sibelius' final masterpiece _Tapiola_.


No, I know what you mean, I often do this with minimalist pieces.. Like Glass' Music With Changing Parts.. It repeats cycles over and over, but changes one note each certain amount of time, or adds a new one, or substracts one.. So my mind too starts to work a lot with pieces like that.. I'm like: "Ok, it changed to an F there.. Wait, where did that A go??"
But In C is truly remarkable, I'm glad you enjoyed it..


----------



## bdelykleon

New purchase:


----------



## maestro267

Still had some money left over from the other day, so today I bought the following:


----------



## Sid James

*Ginastera* - Piano Concertos 1 & 2 (Marinis/Slovak RSO/Malaval) Naxos

*Ornstein* - Piano Sonatas 4 & 7, etc. (Weber) Naxos

*Diamond* - Suite from the ballet 'Tom;' This sacred ground; Symphony No. 8 (Seattle SO/Schwarz) Naxos


----------



## Tapkaara

Andre said:


> *Ginastera* - Piano Concertos 1 & 2 (Marinis/Slovak RSO/Malaval) Naxos


Nice recording of challenging music.


----------



## Sid James

Tapkaara said:


> Nice recording of challenging music.


Yes, Ginastera's concertos must be two of the best I've heard. This recording excellently captures the nuanced and complex textures of the music. Great to have an Argentinian pianist and conductor too. The first concerto is my favourite. The colouring and harmonies remind me somewhat of Messiaen & Berg, but the music is very individual. I especially like the last movement's dissonance, brilliance and brutality, even. Ginastera really pushes the piano to it's limits. The second concerto is harder to grasp, it is ten minutes longer than the first. Here Ginastera tends to lock you in into these cycles of melody and harmony, endlessly repeating, but never boring. This disc is so satisfying, it would doubtlessly be one of my desert island discs. I look forward to getting more Ginastera on Naxos...


----------



## dmg

Have these on order. Will have them by the end of the week:


----------



## World Violist

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
Kurt Sanderling/Berlin Symphony

I'd read about this reading being the greatest concept of Shostakovich's 5th ever put to record, especially with its beyond-creepy slow movement and grindingly ominous finale (despite the orchestra being a bit sub-par). So now I've bought it, and hopefully soon enough I'll be able to get the Barshai box for roughly $35...


----------



## dmg

Purchased this while at the symphony yesterday:










http://www.filarmonika.com/cd_recordings/inti/


----------



## World Violist

I bought about an hour and eight minutes of music for only $2: Xenakis' Persepolis and Metastasis. I'm excited.


----------



## Aramis




----------



## senorpk82

*Ten O'Clock Classics*

Bach, Beethoven renditions by classical pianist Ronnie Segev in his latest "Ten O'Clock Classics"



http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/ronniesegev


----------



## World Violist




----------



## PartisanRanger

jhar26 said:


>


This album cover is amazing.


----------



## dmg

$2.17 w/ tax


----------



## Aramis




----------



## jhar26




----------



## Joaf

Mozart: string quartetes K. 80, K. 155, K. 157, and K. 387

Glazanov: best of


----------



## Aramis




----------



## World Violist

Bruckner's 8th Symphony; Celibidache, Munich Philharmonic


----------



## Tapkaara

PartisanRanger said:


> This album cover is amazing.


So is the recording!!


----------



## Praine

More bargain hunting!  Two more tapes to add to the pile. 










1. Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - Jonel Perlea/Bamberg Symphony Orchestra

2. Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf (Narrated by Alec McCowen)
Britten: The Young Person's Guide To Orchestra
- Haitink/Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam


----------



## Conor71

Traded in some unwanted records for these box-sets:


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Elgarian

jhar26 said:


>


Aha! So it's arrived, I see!


----------



## Elgarian

These arrived here this morning:


----------



## Tapkaara

jhar26 said:


>


I love the Svendsen cover!


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


> Aha! So it's arrived, I see!


Yep. I haven't seen it yet though.


----------



## jhar26

Tapkaara said:


> I love the Svendsen cover!


It's a painting from Alexejew Konstantin Korovin


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


>


Is that a movie or a stage performance?


----------



## jhar26

C71 said:


>


i love that box set - absolutely LOVE it.


----------



## andruini

jhar26 said:


>


Great music right there. Have never watched it though.. Let me know how that production is.. That's something I might be interested in later on..


----------



## Conor71

jhar26 said:


> i love that box set - absolutely LOVE it.


Awesome  - I am really looking forward to listening to this one .


----------



## World Violist

Takemitsu Chamber Music









Takemitsu Orchestral Music

I heard a bit of Takemitsu on the Naxos podcast about him and really liked it, and today had a masterclass with Steven Dann (most amazing violist ever!) and sufficiently loved his playing to feel like getting a CD (or two, or five... whatever) of his.


----------



## Tapkaara

World Violist said:


> Takemitsu Chamber Music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takemitsu Orchestral Music
> 
> I heard a bit of Takemitsu on the Naxos podcast about him and really liked it, and today had a masterclass with Steven Dann (most amazing violist ever!) and sufficiently loved his playing to feel like getting a CD (or two, or five... whatever) of his.


I'll look forward to seeing your comments on Takemitsu. You know about my interest in Japanese composers. If only I could get you to hear some Ifukube...Takemitsu's main Japanese composer rival.


----------



## World Violist

Tapkaara said:


> I'll look forward to seeing your comments on Takemitsu. You know about my interest in Japanese composers. If only I could get you to hear some Ifukube...Takemitsu's main Japanese composer rival.


I watched the Godzilla movies in my childhood, does that count? 

I'll get to Ifukube soon, I think. Are the Naxos recordings your recommended batch? I forget...


----------



## Tapkaara

World Violist said:


> I watched the Godzilla movies in my childhood, does that count?
> 
> I'll get to Ifukube soon, I think. Are the Naxos recordings your recommended batch? I forget...


Well, Godzilla counts, yes...but that is only a small slice of his general output. There is SO much more!

There are two Naxos recordings and I recommend both. JAPANESE ORCHESTRAL FAVORITES is an anthology disc with Ifukube's maiden orchestral work Japanese Rhapsody (1935). Sibelius heard the radio broadcast of Japanese Rhapsody being performed in Helsinki in 1938 and liked it. There are some other works by other composers on that disc you'll likely enjoy. (Watch out for the stuff by Yasushi Akutagawa on that disc!)

The other one is devoted to Ifukube entirely. I endorse the disc except for the rounded-over, much-to-safe reading of Ritmica Ostinata. Sinfonia Tapkaara and Symphonic Fantasia no 1 are well done, however.


----------



## World Violist

Brahms: Viola works (includes the two songs for alto, viola, and piano)

I've already listened to quite a bit of it... most amazing Brahms I've ever heard, bar none.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Praine

So I went to the symphony tonight and picked up a new CD therein:










Lorna McGee: Flute
Heidi Krutzen: Harp

These two fine ladies played Mozart's Concerto for Flute, Harp, and Orchestra in C major (K. 299) and did an amazing job. They had 3 different CD's for sale, but I chose this one mainly because I'm interested in acquainting myself with the contemporary Canadian composers of our day. These are the composers that this album encapsulates:

Marjan Mozetich, Jocelyn Morlock, Milton Barnes, R. Murray Schafer, Mark Armanini, Owen Underhill and Cameron Wilson.

So all are pretty unknown except for R. Murray Schafer. I'm enjoying what I'm hearing so far. The juxtaposition of the flute and harp makes for a lovely and somewhat tranquil combination (we'll see how long that lasts, though - you know modern compositions ).


----------



## jhar26

andruini said:


> Great music right there. Have never watched it though.. Let me know how that production is.. That's something I might be interested in later on..


I will as soon as I have seen it. Might not be tomorrow or the day after though because I still have a lot of stuff to plow through.


----------



## jhar26




----------



## JSK

Faust et Helene is a good choice!

I'm not sure if this really counts, but I picked up the Kalmus conductor's score for Tchaikovsk's Eugene Onegin at a used bookstore for $12 yesterday. The internet says that this edition of this score goes for $250 new so I feel like I had quite a deal. I'm really not quite sure what to do with this score.


----------



## World Violist

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Takashi Asahina/Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra


----------



## World Violist

This one's for Tapkaara:









Ifukube: Sinfonia Tapkaara, Ritmica Ostinata, Symphonic Fantasia No. 1









Mahler: Symphony No. 2
Chailly/Concertgebouw

And they're downloads, so I'll get my impressions of the Ifukube to you ASAP, Tapkaara.


----------



## World Violist

I also decided to download Pettersson's 5th symphony (I forget the conductor's name and am too lazy to look it up), as it was less than US$1 on Amazon...


----------



## Conor71

Some more Opera:


----------



## Guest

Mahler's 5th symphony - Bernstein with Vienna Philharmonic
Beethoven's Mass in C - John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Air




----------



## World Violist

Bach: Goldberg Variations
Masaaki Suzuki, harpsichord

I'm really liking the tuning and style of this recording!


----------



## Conor71

This:










and these (to go with Die Walkure mini-set already in collection) :


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Air




----------



## World Violist

Today I downloaded some old-ish recordings of Dvorak. Romance in F minor and Violin Concerto with Isaac Stern and Ormandy/Philadelphia, and the Cello Concerto with Leonard Rose and Ormandy/Philadelphia. This ought to be good...


----------



## Fsharpmajor

I got this Weinberg CD almost free yesterday using points on a reward card:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001CINTEI/ref=asc_df_B001CINTEI479613/?tag=nextag178-21&creative=79

I would definitely recommend it to people who like Shostakovich or other 20th Century Russian composers.


----------



## Aramis




----------



## World Violist

Berg: Piano Sonata, Op. 1
Glenn Gould


----------



## Air

World Violist said:


> Berg: Piano Sonata, Op. 1
> Glenn Gould


Yeah boi!!!!

Great recording you have there. Bet it cost you 99 cents on iTunes


----------



## Guest

Mahler: Symphony No. 4
Tilson Thomas


----------



## World Violist

Air said:


> Yeah boi!!!!
> 
> Great recording you have there. Bet it cost you 99 cents on iTunes


Actually $2 on Amazon, but I don't mind. I love it!


----------



## Guest

Mahler Symphony No. 10 - Simon Rattle, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## ladyrebecca

I found the Bernstein Brahms Cycle on DGG for $25. Includes the Gidon Kremer/Mischa Maisky Double and the Kremer Violin Concerto, so I'm pretty pleased! The local shop I called said they had no stock of it, but I happened to find it on their shelves anyway and knew that the price was pretty reasonable.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## World Violist

Kalevi Aho: Book of Questions, Viola Concerto, Symphony No. 14 "Rituals"
Monica Groop, mezzo; Anna Kreetta Gribajcevic, viola; Herman Rechberger, percussion; John Storgards and the Chamber Orchestra of Lapland


----------



## World Violist

...and now for something completely different...










Weiss: Assorted works
Jakob Lindberg Lute










Weiss: Lute Sonatas 39 and 50; Tombeau sur la mort de M. Conte de Logy
Jakob Lindberg, Lute

All for $8 off of eClassical!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A real mixed bag:


----------



## Guest

Mahler - Symphony No. 6
Michael Tilson Thomas and SFSO


----------



## Il Seraglio

I want to thank World Violist for recommending one of these on the Current Listening thread.


























I'm just glad these are not Christmas presents... they won't be arriving until the end of the month.


----------



## Bartók

I love this piece. Definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'm just glad these are not Christmas presents... they won't be arriving until the end of the month.

The Wunderlich Schumann will be a real "present" whenever it arrives.


----------



## karenpat




----------



## dmg




----------



## Aramis

Quite much it costed me!


----------



## Il Seraglio

Aramis said:


> Quite much it costed me!


Wow! I had no idea Werner Herzog staged operas, much less Lohengrin. I have to check this out.


----------



## Aramis

I have no idea who he is, but according to your reaction I belive that I won't be disappointed by visual aspects of this DVD.


----------



## World Violist

I was at the CSO store while in Chicago and got a bit carried away... hehe









Mahler 1
Boulez/CSO









Mahler 4
Levine/CSO (w/Judith Blegen)









Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra, Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Hungarian Sketches
Reiner/CSO









Stravinsky/Le Sacre du Printemps, Petrouchka, Fireworks
Ozawa/CSO & BSO (Petrouchka soloist: MTT)

And I also bought scores for Hovhaness' "Anahid" and Takemitsu's "Green" for about $15 apiece average.


----------



## Tapkaara

World Violist said:


> I was at the CSO store while in Chicago and got a bit carried away... hehe.


I was in that store about a year and a half ago and, would you believe, I did not buy a single disc. Hard as it was to resist, I abstained. I knew I could not buy just one, so I held back. I'm still proud of myself to this day.

Did you go across the street to the Chicago Art Institute? Fabulous!


----------



## World Violist

Tapkaara said:


> I was in that store about a year and a half ago and, would you believe, I did not buy a single disc. Hard as it was to resist, I abstained. I knew I could not buy just one, so I held back. I'm still proud of myself to this day.
> 
> Did you go across the street to the Chicago Art Institute? Fabulous!


I don't think I went to the Art Institute, but I did go to the Field Museum and the Planetarium, and also went to see the Blue Man Group (which was fantastic!).

I thought about not getting anything at the CSO store, but the idea died at some point on the trip over. I knew I should have gotten the action figures! 

Anyway, I just got an MP3 file of Takemitsu's "Green". Can't find one for Anahid, though...


----------



## Joaf

Prokofiev and Tchaikovsky quartets and Beethoven's 4th and 7th symphonies


----------



## ScriabinMahler

Very much enjoying the Bruckner 7.


----------



## Aramis

Damn, I'm a money-spending machine. Day after extremely expensive Wagner purchases I bought this stuff:




























also a book about von Krajan, but this one doesn't belong to this thread, I guess.


----------



## World Violist

Aramis said:


>


That boat looks like it's at a very bad angle with the water... Karajan looks a bit too calm there. Maybe he's just on vacation?


----------



## Tapkaara

World Violist said:


> That boat looks like it's at a very bad angle with the water... Karajan looks a bit too calm there. Maybe he's just on vacation?


Let's just hope Karajan is a better conductor than mariner!


----------



## Air

Tapkaara said:


> Let's just hope Karajan is a better conductor than mariner!


Tapkaara, I hope you know that you have a brilliant mind... 

*Thread Duty:

Hindemith
Nobilissima Visione
Levi / Atlanta
*


----------



## Tapkaara

Air said:


> Tapkaara, I hope you know that you have a brilliant mind...
> 
> *Thread Duty:
> 
> Hindemith
> Nobilissima Visione
> Levi / Atlanta
> *


Don't give me any ideas, Air. It's not that my mind is brilliant...it's just what I say is brilliant.


----------



## SamGuss

I went with some video mostly this month:




























With this one exception, which was on CD:


----------



## World Violist

Mahler: Symphony No. 8; Schoenberg: Jacob's Ladder
Michael Gielen/SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg

It's ridiculously expensive to get on Amazon or whatever, but costs only 10 bucks through eclassical.com--and without all the pesky multiple tracks that plague virtually every Mahler 8 ever recorded (including this one on disc!).


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Yundi Li : Chopin. Was meant to buy a winter jacket, ended up buying Muse - The Resistance and this, pathetic, eh.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

As usual a rather eclectic mix:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

And some more...


----------



## Praine

I got this baby under my Christmas tree :


----------



## World Violist

Some BIS downloads from eclassical of music I haven't fully heard yet 









Handel: Messiah
Masaaki Suzuki/Bach Collegium Japan









Holmboe: Symphonies 8 & 9
Owain Arwel Hughes/Aarhus Symphony









Nielsen: Symphonies 4 & 6
Neeme Järvi/Gothenburg Symphony









Leifs: Saga Symphony
Osmo Vanska/Iceland Symphony


----------



## Conor71

My last purchase for the year (and maybe for some time) :


----------



## Alkanian

Best of Liszt, and another CD with a piano transcription of Beethoven's first and third symphony.


----------



## Aramis




----------



## World Violist

Last purchase of the year and probably one of the last Mahler purchases I make for quite some time:










Mahler: Symphony No. 6
James Levine/Boston Symphony


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I picked up _Endimione_ by Johann Christian Bach, performed by Capella Coloniensis under Bruno Weil. Charming work. The recording has been deleted, but I ordered it from the internet.


----------



## Air

First few purchases of the year:


















I already have Richter's War sonatas, but not this recording, which is supposed to be his best interpretation of these works.


----------



## Bartók

First thing i've got from Milhaud. It was only $3.98 on amazon, so I thought I'd give it a try. I haven't really heard any of the pieces besides La Creation du monde, but it is a great song.


----------



## World Violist

Pärt: Alina









Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Paavo Järvi/Frankfurt Radio Symphony

and, for a good friend of mine:








Bernstein: Candide
Original Broadway Cast


----------



## Aramis

I'm ruined, you know? Yesterday I've ordered stuff that made the amount of the expected shipment with CDs and music books much higher than amount of money I own. Now I've ordered this, to seal failure, but hell, I couldn't resist. Gotta find a job, maybe I'll get some money before the shipment arrives!


----------



## jhar26




----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

This arrived in my mail yesterday. Handel arranged by Mozart _Der Messias_; K.572 (_The Messiah_), sung in German, _Das Kleine Konzert, Rheinische Kanotrei_/Hermann Max (period instruments).

Baron Gottfried van Sweiten commissioned Mozart to "update" Handel's _Messiah_; to "modernise" it, so to speak. Interesting work, where you can hear how Mozart "updated" a Barqoue piece with Classical aesthetics and instrumentation, whilst keeping Handel's original pretty much intact. Mozart also arranged several other of Handel's works, including _Acis & Galatea_.


----------



## Vic

Strauss Metamorphosen & Tod und Verklaerung - Karajan
Janacek Gagolithic Mass, Sinofonietta - Simon Rattle


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Tapkaara

jhar26 said:


>


I'll look forward to your thoughts on the Moroi. The Symphony is very good...listening to it, it sounds like it should have been composer in late 19th century Germany as opposed to early 20th century Japan.


----------



## Guest

I picked up a couple in the last few days that I am looking forward to hearing:
Horowitz plays Rachmaninoff - I needed a recording of the 3rd piano concerto, and read much good about this one.








I was very interested in hearing some HIP Haydn, so I picked up a couple. First, Hogwood directing the 94th and 96th Symphonies:








Then the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment performing the Paris Symphonies. I read good reviews of this album, and it was a steal on iTunes (only $7.99 for 6 symphonies):


----------



## jhar26

Tapkaara said:


> I'll look forward to your thoughts on the Moroi. The Symphony is very good...listening to it, it sounds like it should have been composer in late 19th century Germany as opposed to early 20th century Japan.


I've listened to it already (once) and I like all three works. But I agree about the symphony. Of all the works that I've heard so far in this Japanese composer series (not that many, I must admit) from Naxos this is the work I've been impressed with the most.


----------



## jhar26

DrMike said:


>


That's an outstanding disc. Maybe my favorite Haydn symphony recording.


----------



## Guest

jhar26 said:


> That's an outstanding disc. Maybe my favorite Haydn symphony recording.


I gave it an initial listen this morning while working out (my wife doesn't understand how I can listen to classical while working out). I love the cleanness of sound from these HIP ensembles. For romantic pieces it doesn't work so much, but with classical and baroque, I just prefer it to modern instruments.


----------



## JSK

I found two interesting Melodiya LPs of Rimsky-Korsakov at a thrift store today. I'm thinking of converting them to MP3 and then trying to sell them on ebay.

Piano Trio in C minor - Moscow Trio

Golden Cockerel Suite, Overture to Boyarynia Vera Seloga, Orchestral Music from the Maid of Pskov - Svetlanov and the USSR Symphony Orchestra


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

As usual... a true eclectic bunch


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Aramis




----------



## Conor71

Got some unexpected cash this week (!!) so have made a big Amazon order + bought the following today :


----------



## andruini

Conor71 said:


> Got some unexpected cash this week (!!) so have made a big Amazon order + bought the following today :


That's one of the best purchases I've ever seen anyone make..
Kudos to you, my friend!


----------



## Conor71

andruini said:


> That's one of the best purchases I've ever seen anyone make..
> Kudos to you, my friend!


Thanks andruini  - Im adding a few more modern composers to my collection.
The Carl Vine is pretty cool (listening to it for 2nd time now) and is the first Australian composer I have bought music from! .


----------



## World Violist

Curiosity overcomes me...










Mahler: Symphony No. 7
Lorin Maazel/New York Philharmonic


----------



## andruini

Conor71 said:


> Thanks andruini  - Im adding a few more modern composers to my collection.
> The Carl Vine is pretty cool (listening to it for 2nd time now) and is the first Australian composer I have bought music from! .


Yes, that Vine set has brought much joy into my life , and the Rautavaara music is SO beautiful.. As is the Hovhaness. Those discs better be ready to be listened many times.


----------



## Conor71

A few Australian composers :


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

As per my usual "bias" an eclectic mix... but a good deal of vocal music:























































...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## karenpat

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


What's with this album? It looks more like a pop release.....


----------



## Guest

Beethoven - Wind Quintet - Andre Previn/Vienna Wind Soloists (Telarc)
Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 2 - Andre Previn/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (Telarc)
Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 5, Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - Andre Previn/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (Telarc) - MY FIRST SAMPLING OF VAUGHAN WILLIAMS
Mozart - Symphonies Nos. 40 & 41 - Jos van Immerseel/Anima Eterna (Zig Zag)
Mozart - Konzerte - Jos van Immerseel/Anima Eterna (Zig Zag)
Brahms - Complete Piano Trios - Beaux Arts Trio, etc. (Phillips)
Brahms - Serenade for Orchestra No. 2 - Bernard Haitink, London Symphony Orchestra (LSO Live)
Dvorak - Piano Trio No. 4 - Borodin Trio (Chandos)
Mahler - Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen, etc. (Great Recordings of the Century) - Fischer-Dieskau, Furtwaengler, Kempe, Barenboim (EMI)
Mahler - Das Klagende Lied - Michael Tilson Thomas/San Francisco Symphony
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde - Michael Tilson Thomas/San Francisco Symphony
Mahler - Symphony No. 1 - Michael Tilson Thomas/San Francisco Symphony
Mahler - Symphony No. 2 - Michael Tilson Thomas/San Francisco Symphony
Mahler - Symphony No. 9 - Michael Tilson Thomas/San Francisco Symphony
Dvorak - String Quartet No. 12 - Panocha Quartet (Supraphon)
Beethoven - Wind Sextet - Tylsar, Tylsar, Herman, etc. (Supraphon)

And with that, I now have the complete Tilson Thomas Mahler cycle with the San Francisco Symphony (unless there is a recording of Des Knaben Wunderhorn by them, along with the Ruckert Lieder, that I am unaware of).

Incidentally, I just joined eMusic, with a bonus for joining, and that is how I acquired all of these - I didn't go shell out a ton of money over the weekend. I get most of my music through eMusic and iTunes - I know the quality won't be as good, but my ears are not highly trained, and it all sounds wonderful to me with either the iTunes format (AAC) or >190 kbps MP3.


----------



## Air

FANTASTIC!


----------



## andruini

Stlukesguild, good picks with the Lieberson disc (which I adore!), and the Nyman, Hovhaness, Lang and Griffes ones.. Great purchases..


----------



## Conor71

Just arrived today:

View attachment 805


(Beethoven: Symphonies - Karajan, 1963)


----------



## Aramis

Finally, been trying to get good recording of Flying Dutchman for long time.


----------



## Aggelos

http://www.joanna-michna.de/home_e.html










http://www.klavierfestival.de/index.php?id=308










http://www.camerata.co.jp/eu/cm28/e_28064.html









http://www.danacord.dk/frmsets/records/483-r.html









http://www.classicstoday.com/review.asp?ReviewNum=610









http://satomusic.com/recordings/


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

_Polonaises & Fantasies_ by W. F. Bach (J. S. Bach's eldest son), Harald Hoeren (fortepiano).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

karenpat said:


> What's with this album? It looks more like a pop release.....


That seems quite common with a lot of classical releases... attempting to make the works more visually appealing. Seriously, classical music has long been notorious for the least adventurous and least interesting cover art. The collection, by Dawn Upshaw, is quite lovely... as I owned a disc years ago which I somehow lost.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Stlukesguild, good picks with the Lieberson disc (which I adore!), and the Nyman, Hovhaness, Lang and Griffes ones.. Great purchases..

They've all been near the top of my wish list for some time. The only one to arrive as of yet is the Griffes' disc... which is quite lovely. A marvelous example of American Impressionism. I was especially surprised by the Three Poems of Fiona McLeod which I found stand up quite well in contrast with something like Ralph Vaughan-Williams' Sea Symphony or Delius Sea Drift as an Impressionistic collection of orchestral songs... and the performances were in no way lacking... in spite of the absence of the big names and big-name orchestra.


----------



## World Violist

Berio: Sinfonia
Peter Eotvos/Gothenburg Symphony


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Air

Richter playing Schubert's D960 on the Praga label.


----------



## dafnis

Haydn's 7 words Op.51, string quartet by The Lindsays on ASV.


----------



## World Violist

Sold some books I really didn't need anymore, got enough money for this:










Mahler: Symphony No. 10
James Levine/Phildelphia Orchestra


----------



## ozradio

Probably not many vinyl folks here but I enjoy picking up records. I'll often check out works that I wouldn't purchase on cd anytime soon. And it's hard to beat the price.

Tchaikovsky's 6th Jurgens/Berlin Symphony Orchestra. I picked this up because it included a nice 12-page booklet about the composer and this symphony.

Buxtehude Preludes & Fugues, 8 Choral Preludes, and Fugue in C. Walter Kraft. My first Buxtehude recording.

Bartok PC No. 3 and Ravel PC in G London Symphony.

Rachmaninoff Symphonic Dances and Casella's Paganiniana, Ormandy/Philadelphia Orch.


----------



## andruini

Went on a bit of an Adams binge! (BTW, would someone hurry up and release a DVD of Nixon in China?!? I hope they do this with the new Met production..)


----------



## jainscott

Interesting thread ......My most recent purchase is all Michal's hit albums....

[link removed]


----------



## Polednice

View attachment 819


I've been listening to _Pictures at an Exhibition_ a lot lately, and I found it difficult to choose a recording, so I got this one because I particularly like Andsnes' Grieg (... and I have a bit of a crush ).


----------



## Vic

Shostakovich: The Nose. Gergiev.
Beethoven: Late string quartets. Takacs quartet (on sale!)

OK I don't get it: how do you get the pics in???


----------



## Vic

ozradio said:


> Probably not many vinyl folks here but I enjoy picking up records. I'll often check out works that I wouldn't purchase on cd anytime soon. And it's hard to beat the price.
> 
> Tchaikovsky's 6th Jurgens/Berlin Symphony Orchestra. I picked this up because it included a nice 12-page booklet about the composer and this symphony.
> 
> Buxtehude Preludes & Fugues, 8 Choral Preludes, and Fugue in C. Walter Kraft. My first Buxtehude recording.
> 
> Bartok PC No. 3 and Ravel PC in G London Symphony.
> 
> Rachmaninoff Symphonic Dances and Casella's Paganiniana, Ormandy/Philadelphia Orch.


The Bartok looks lovely - I really like PC 3. Hope you are lucky with the quality of the disc.


----------



## ozradio

It was lovely and a great platter. My first Bartok piece, I believe. Thoroughly enjoyed the Buxtehude which was a bit surprising as I'm not a big organ fan


----------



## Conor71

Vic said:


> Shostakovich: The Nose. Gergiev.
> Beethoven: Late string quartets. Takacs quartet (on sale!)
> 
> OK I don't get it: how do you get the pics in???


Use the Insert Image button when you create your post and enter the URL of the album artwork from an image source such as amazon.com (hope that helped) .


----------



## Polednice

Conor71 said:


> Use the Insert Image button when you create your post and enter the URL of the album artwork from an image source such as amazon.com (hope that helped) .


Although the pictures are less intrusive if you add them into your post as an attachment (the paperclip button)


----------



## Conor71




----------



## HarpsichordConcerto




----------



## Polednice

View attachment 824


Schubert Symphony cycle with Nikolaus Harnoncourt and the Royal Concertgebouw.


----------



## World Violist

In preparation for a concert I'm going to see tomorrow, I decided to download this recording for $4 on Amazon:










Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
Gunter Wand/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Again... an eclectic mix... with a focus undoubtedly upon vocal works... and I always try to select at least a few contemporary or living composers with each new order.


----------



## andruini

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Again... an eclectic mix... with a focus undoubtedly upon vocal works... and I always try to select at least a few contemporary or living composers with each new order.


Very cool CD's there! I envy your CD collection more and more everytime you post here..


----------



## Conor71




----------



## ozradio

Today's new vinyl. Again, material I wouldn't otherwise buy on CD for a long time, if ever, except probably the Mendelssohn. I'm especially eager to hear Prince Igor. Have listened through the Bruch and Schutz so far.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Vivaldi, _Arsilda_ (opera in 3 acts); Modo Antiquo (on period instruments).


----------



## bplary

I just recently bought Martha Argerich's Debut Recital CD. Absolutely incredible interpretation of the Liszt Sonata in b minor. Fast and demonic, just how I like my Liszt. I just saw Marc-Andre Hamelin play it the other day, also a great interpretation.


----------



## Conor71

Just arrived today :


----------



## Bartók

Conor71 said:


> Just arrived today :


Great Choice


----------



## Conor71

Bartók said:


> Great Choice


Cheers Bartók, I am looking forward to listening to it a bit later on


----------



## Tapkaara

I LOVE Glassworks....love it, love it, love it!


----------



## bplary

My latest purchases..


----------



## Conor71

Tapkaara said:


> I LOVE Glassworks....love it, love it, love it!


Cool! - I got a couple of other minimalist works in the same order which I look forward to as well (but havent recieved yet): Terry Riley - In C and Steve Reich - Music for 18 musicians .


----------



## Bartók

Conor71 said:


> Cool! - I got a couple of other minimalist works in the same order which I look forward to as well (but havent recieved yet): Terry Riley - In C and Steve Reich - Music for 18 musicians .


If you like the work by Steve Reich, then I would recommend this album:










Its definitely my favorite minimalist CD that I own. The way he includes clips he recorded around New York City for the piece City Life is ingenious.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I just got this one in the mail and it has immediately become one of my favorite medieval recordings!!


----------



## Guest

Jos van Immerseel and Anima Eterna now have a recording out of Berlioz' Symphonie fantastique. Amazon still has it for pre-order, but I got it off of iTunes. I have the Colin Davis recording, as well as Gardiners. I'll have to see how this HIP performance compares. I don't have anything else by Berlioz, but I love this piece.


----------



## Claire De Lune

Fellix Mendelssohn compilation, like 5 cds jacked with all kinds of great stuff ^_^


----------



## Conor71

Bartók said:


> If you like the work by Steve Reich, then I would recommend this album:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its definitely my favorite minimalist CD that I own. The way he includes clips he recorded around New York City for the piece City Life is ingenious.


Cheers, sounds like a cool work - will definetely consider this one


----------



## Air




----------



## Conor71

Arrived a couple of days ago:


----------



## Air

Conor71 said:


> Arrived a couple of days ago:


Conor, this is a great set!


----------



## Il Seraglio

These are on the way


----------



## Conor71

Air said:


> Conor, this is a great set!


For sure Air, enjoying it so far - very impressed by the performances and sound (it didnt cost a lot either!) .


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Porpora, N. _Il Gedeone_ (oratorio); Nova Vocal Ensemble & Wiener Akademie/Martin Haselböck (on period instruments).

Beethoven, 12 Country Dances, 12 German Dances, 6 Minuets, 11 Mödling Dances; L'Orfeo Barockorchester/Michi Gaigg (on period instruments).


----------



## Conor71

Just arrived today:


----------



## World Violist

Realizing that I'll be performing the whole thing over the summer and rather startled by the fact that I don't have a single recording of this in my CD collection (my only one is in someone else's possession, and I don't really care for it anyway--Karajan/BPO), I decided to get this for 75 cents.










Brahms: Symphony No. 1
Bernstein/VPO

I figure, there might be better recordings, but three dollars total (shipping) for the Vienna Philharmonic playing Brahms is just a steal.


----------



## joen_cph

Today: 2 old LPs in good shape, 1,50 Euro each, in the Nørrebro District, Copenhagen:

1) Jaroslav Jezek: Symphonic Poem, Wind Quintet, Violin Sonata, panton stereo lp;
2) Carlos Chavez: Symphonies 1,2,4 conducted by himself, everest stereo lp.

Got interested in Jezek due to visits to wonderful Prague and the many Cubist- 
and "Roaring Twenties"-mementos there (there is a small Jezek museum as well).
His Bugatti-Step for jazz-band can be found on you-tube. Now I have 3 Jezek LPs
+ a download of his piano concerto.
Chavez was a good conductor (as can be heard in a stupendous performance of his 
own piano concerto, a masterpice, on old westminster LPs) and the sound quality of 
Everest stereo is fine. I cherish this as a supplement to my Mata-recordings of the 
complete symphonies, but haven´t got his "Symphony nr.0", once announced as 
having been recorded also, I think.


----------



## joen_cph

Good to see other Lisztians (the Liszt-Joo-CDset); there are som many good, largely 
undiscovered works in his oeuvre ... Congratulations; haven´t heard any Joo-ian Liszt, 
perhaps you could inform me/us about the experience later ? I have Haitinks recordings 
of the complete symphonic poems, but the performances tend to be rather boring & 
I will definitely invest in another complete set in the future - Masur or Joo (Luckily
I have alternatives already in some of the poems, though, like Mengelberg, Paray
and Karajan in Les Preludes).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

As usual... a true eclectic mix:


----------



## Aramis




----------



## Polednice

View attachment 853


I've had a lot of trouble with concentrating on my work recently, and though I like to listen to music when I'm reading or writing, my bulk of Romanticism doesn't really help. So, even though it seems nasty and cliché, I bought some simple and popular Baroque stuff so that I have the company of music but am not distracted! I also already have Angela Hewitt's _Well-Tempered Clavier_, and I think I'll get Schiff's _Goldberg Variations_ next.


----------



## joen_cph

MondayFebruary 1st, 20 LPs in good condition bought in central Copenhagen, total price 13 Euro. Mostly supplementary recordings bought of curiosity, due to the low prize: 
PUCCINI TURANDOT/Karajan, 3LP DG. This should conclude my Puccini-collection on vinyl, comprising (in the main): Turandot/Maazel , cbs + La Boheme /Karajan, decca + La Boheme/Beecham, emi + Tosca/Levine, emi + Madame Butterfly/Karajan, decca + Messa da Gloria/Corboz, erato + Songs for soprano & piano/Roberta Alexander, etcetera + Orchestral works/Scimone, erato + Works for string quartet/Raphael4, etcetera. I´m not that big a fan of Italian opera and consider this a reasonable selection of Puccini; remembered this Turandot as the best I´ve heard, and yes, it was one of the few important buys in this packet.
HAYDN THE CREATION/Willcocks, 2LP emi. I knew Willcock´s absolutely wonderful Haydn Masses for decca, and this recording was a good supplement to the Münchinger Creation I already have, the choir now consisting of boys and men only, but a very idiomatic and fine performance, with good singers.
ROSSINI IL VIAGGIO A REIMS/Abbado, 3LP, DG. Again, I´m not a big fan, but this is an acclaimed issue, well sung and quite entertaining. Together with a future set of the String Sonatas, it should conclude my vinyl collection of Rossini, which will be fairly small: Il Barbiere/Bartoletti, 3LP DG (much better and livelier than the Abbado on DG I originally had) + Wilhelm Tell/Chailly, decca + Stabat Mater/Muti, emi-angel + Ouvertures/Toscanini, RCA + Ouvertures/Chailly, decca. 
CHOPIN: Nocturnes, complete, Novaes 2LP vox. My 6th complete set, quite disappointing though. I know the pianist from a good Beethoven 4th Piano Cto with Klemperer, in particular - a very touching, unusually fast and intense2nd movement (However I think they did two recordings, another one allegedly with the same forces is boringly traditional). But here the sound is dull, tempi too fast, and the playing rather routinely.
SCHUMANN: PIANO QUINTET/Rubinstein,Paganini Str4, emi. In mint condition. One must discern between the laid-back late Rubinstein and the extremely passionate earlier one of the 20s, 30s and 40s, who was on the level (and level of eccentricity, I think …) of Horowitz, IMHO. I love the early Rubinstein. This issue from about 1950 seems nice, but it is not better than the Rajna/Allegri Quartet on crd.
BEETHOVEN/LISZT: 5.Symphony/Gould. I didn´t have any piano versions of the symphonies, and why not this as an example …
RESPIGHI: PINES, FONTANE/Toscanini, rca. A supplementary recording, but I´ve revised my somewhat indifferent earlier attitude to Toscanini since I heard more of him, such as the Beethoven and Brahms symphonies. Moreover, this issue is one of those original wonderful book-like editions, illustrated with big photos from Rome, and an essay.
MILHAUD: OCTET; 14.STR4, 15.STR4/Budapest Str4, columbia. Curious works, which I didn´t have: the quartets can be played together as a String Octet ! Milhaud is not a big composer, though, much of it too sketchily done.
STANFORD/PARRY: CHORAL SONGS/Halsey Singers, argo. This ensemble made a wonderful Delius/Elgar coupling & I suppose this must be at least nice as well.
BEETHOVEN: Violin Sonatas 4,5/Kremer,Argerich, DG. Good supplementary recordings.
MOZART: SYMPHONIES 35+41/Casals, cbs. Oops, had it already. Rather steady and robust performances, but nice to have.
MOZART: SYMPHONIES 35+41/Bernstein, WPO, DG. Fine playing, but apparently emotionally subdued, like the Beethoven set of these forces. Probably, my favourite recordings of these works will remain the Karajans on EMI and Walter´s on cbs. Haven´t heard Scherchen in 41, but have other versions to listen to de temps en temps also – Harnoncourt and Bøhm especially.
LISZT, SCHUBERT: Piano works/Richter, philips. From the Sofia recital, the other part than the famous Mussorgsky work there. Fine playing of course, but the works are too small for the record to make an impression of something really important.
GRAINGER ETC: WORKS/Stokowski,Grainger, rca. A nice supplement to the fine Chandos (Kenneth Montgomery) and EMI Grainger LPs I already have, entertaining, and with that appropriately eccentric flavour and historical content in it; Grainger and Stokowski were friends, and Percy plays the piano …


----------



## JSK

Got a Hummel oratorio about Moses in Egypt on CPO cheap. It's pretty good.


----------



## dafnis

electric playing!


----------



## Conor71

Just arrived today :


----------



## Polednice

View attachment 859


Brahms Lieder (Complete: Vol. 1; Juliane Banse, Adreas Schmidt and Helmut Deutsch) - Op. 3, 6, 7 and 14.

I'm filling in the holes in my Brahms collection! His lieder are really the last area of his music that I have left to explore, and I thought this CD would be a good start. I doubt I will by the entire collection that these three artists offer, even though it's wonderfully comprehensive and good quality, but there were comparatively few recordings of these early songs.


----------



## World Violist

Rather eclectic, really. I must say I'm quite pleased.


----------



## andruini

World Violist said:


> Rather eclectic, really. I must say I'm quite pleased.


I would be pleased with that as well.. Nice choice with the Tallis, do tell what you think of it, as I generally like Summerly's Byrd, but I haven't heard him do Tallis.


----------



## World Violist

andruini said:


> I would be pleased with that as well.. Nice choice with the Tallis, do tell what you think of it, as I generally like Summerly's Byrd, but I haven't heard him do Tallis.


I can't stop listening to the Tallis. Absolutely gorgeous music, beautifully spacious sound, great choir, wonderful tempo that allows a sense of unfolding with no stagnation. I think you'd like this if Summerly's Byrd is like that.


----------



## Polednice

View attachment 865


_Baiba Skride and the Munich Philharmonic - Shostakovich Violin Concerto No. 1_

After having seen Skride perform this week, I simply had to buy this CD, even though it will take 4 weeks to come from America and the postage cost more than the disc!

View attachment 866

View attachment 867


_Lief Ove Andsnes and the Berliner Philharmoniker (Pappano)/Artemis Quartet - Rachmaninov Piano Concertos/Brahms & Schumann Quintets_

I've developed a real taste for Andsnes's playing recently (especially his Grieg, unsurprisingly!) so I ventured further into his interpretations with these CDs.


----------



## hankz

Jonathan Biss, playing Schubert piano Sonatas.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Polednice said:


> After having seen Skride perform this week, I simply had to buy this CD, even though it will take 4 weeks to come from America and the postage cost more than the disc!


You are buying CDs? Wow! I thought you download music.


----------



## Conor71

Just arrived yesterday :


----------



## andruini

Conor71 said:


> Just arrived yesterday :


Oh man! I ADORE this set!! I hope you enjoy it as much as I do!


----------



## Aramis




----------



## hankz

Jonathan Biss: Schubert Sonatas

San Francisco Symphony: Mahler #8.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I quite love Koechlin... but "dances for Ginger Rogers"?!?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I seriously must listen more to Sibelius. Of course I'd love almost anything performed by Beecham.










Broadening my collection of Hindemith who I have woefully ignored.










Another composer I've ignored for far too long... even during my spree of purchases of American composers last summer.










From what I've heard already a marvelous collection of Impressionistic piano work... not unlike Koechlin.










The most bizarre packaging of two of the best performing groups for medieval chant.:eh?: Still I love the disc.


----------



## Tapkaara

STLukesGuildOhio - I LOVE that recording of Sibelius. One of the finest 7th Symphonies and Tapiola on record.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I knew I'd draw you out of the wood-work with that last posting. 

I certainly agree... it is an absolutely exquisite recording.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Today, I am ripping them to mp3 as of now (so that I can put them onto my phones memory).


----------



## Polednice

KaerbEmEvig said:


> Today, I am ripping them to mp3 as of now (so that I can put them onto my phones memory).


I've been listening to some of Blechacz's music via the 'Chopin Complete Edition' released by DG in honour of the composer's anniversary - it's a great set, with the likes of Ashkenazy, Pollini, Zimerman, Arrau etc., but it is expensive!


----------



## Bartók

Great box set.


----------



## Guest

This last one is Bach's Fantasias and Fugues performed on the harpsichord by Masaaki Suzuki on BIS.

I've been on a Bach binge lately. These are all wonderful recordings. The sound on them is excellent, and all make excellent additions to my collection.


----------



## Aramis

I saw famous sea scene before and it was monumental, not many visual recordings have such stunning "special" (?) effects. Hope the whole opera is as marvelous as this was.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Aramis

1. Mahler's arrangement of Bruckner's 4th by Rozhdestvensky

2.


----------



## agoukass

I bought this mega set for $56 ($1 per CD) because I adore Ciccolini's performances of Satie. I was pleasantly surprised by this set and have continued listening ever since.


----------



## Polednice

I've been meaning to get this since I saw it, probably more than a year ago, but I kept being distracted by other things! Now, I've finally got it:

View attachment 887


*Mendelssohn*: _A Midsummer Night's Dream_. Seiji Ozawa with the Boston Symphony Orchestra and Judi Dench etc.

Need I say more? Maybe the music itself isn't everyone's area of interest, seeing as we have few die-hard Mendelssohn fans around, but this is certainly the best recording of the Overture and Incidental music that you'll find.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Polednice said:


> *Mendelssohn*: _A Midsummer Night's Dream_. Seiji Ozawa with the Boston Symphony Orchestra and Judi Dench etc.


Funny. I picked up one version two weeks ago. I was actually looking for a HIP of the oratorio, _Paulus_. This 5 CD collection also has _Elijah_. Performed by _La Chapelle Royale, Collegium Vocale Gent & Orchestre des Champs-Elysées_/Philippe Herreweghe (on period instruments).


----------



## Polednice

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Funny. I picked up one version two weeks ago. I was actually looking for a HIP of the oratorio, _Paulus_. This 5 CD collection also has _Elijah_. Performed by _La Chapelle Royale, Collegium Vocale Gent & Orchestre des Champs-Elysées_/Philippe Herreweghe (on period instruments).


Ah! Interesting - I've been meaning to track down a good version of _Elijah_ as well. Would you recommend the set you mentioned?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Polednice said:


> Ah! Interesting - I've been meaning to track down a good version of _Elijah_ as well. Would you recommend the set you mentioned?


Yes. Though mind you I'm a HIP fan, so if you prefer modern instruments, there maybe other good versions on modern instruments (certainly far more than on HIP).


----------



## Polednice

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Yes. Though mind you I'm a HIP fan, so if you prefer modern instruments, there maybe other good versions on modern instruments (certainly far more than on HIP).


I'm not totally against HIP, I've just never deliberately gone in search of it, even though I have a few CDs of HIP because I sampled them and they were more impressing than the modern instrument versions I heard. I'll see if I can listen to any extracts of the performance you mentioned on the internet before I decide.


----------



## Danny

Just arrived today, looking forward to hearing tonight..


----------



## Aramis

And some great french horn music:


----------



## World Violist

Never can tell what one will find at Hastings... for no more than $6:










Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Daniel Barenboim/Bayreuth


----------



## BeethovenListener

Chopin: 
Ballades 1-4
Fantaisie, OP. 49
Jerome Rose, Piano
(1989)


----------



## JSK

World Violist said:


> Never can tell what one will find at Hastings... for no more than $6:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
> Daniel Barenboim/Bayreuth


I got the same exact thing at Hastings today! Unbelievable! When I saw it brand new I was convinced there must be something wrong with the discs because I could not believe that such a great deal was possible. And quite a coincidence that you found the same thing at your Hastings too! Teldec must have sent them a few dozen or so extra copies. Listening to the overture right now.... excellent.

Also picked up a CD of Mompou piano works for $2.50 and a much more interesting used CD of Taneyev's chamber music for $6.50.

Also picked up five very good looking books on music at a used book sale for $12 total, including the Rest is Noise and Schoenberg's Lives of the Great Musicians. Must have been my day.


----------



## David58117

World Violist said:


> Never can tell what one will find at Hastings... for no more than $6:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
> Daniel Barenboim/Bayreuth


Oh God, based on your and JSK's post, I went on amazon and found this same deal (from the user gohastings)...well, this set, along with Maazel's Sibelius cycle are now fully charged to my bank account. I've been awake about 40 minutes now, and must say today is starting out going pretty good! Sure my wife might kill me, but she knew what she was getting with when she got with it!


----------



## ozradio

A few records today, $1 apiece. I've started picking up Nonesuch recordings because they had some unusual stuff, though looking at their discography I know they put out mainstream recordings, too.


----------



## andruini

^I LOVE Brendel's Années de Pèlerinage! Nice buy there..


----------



## Polednice

View attachment 908


I've had Kertesz's recording of Dvorak's _Requiem_ for some time now, but it's not exactly a piece for which we're spoilt for choice when it comes to recordings. I just spotted this about ten minutes ago and simply had to buy it - I'm ecstatic!


----------



## Michael433

Carolyn Sampson in recital of songs for Soprano and Lute (Dowland, Johnson, Monteverdi and others) with Matthew Wadsworth playing the Lute in a concert recorded live at the Wigmore Hall. The CD is part of the Wigmore Hall's own label. Whether Carolyn Sampson is singing Stravinsky or Barber from the 20th Century or Dowland and Johnson from the 16th/17th century, her voice has such puriety and clarity it is always inspiring to listen to. I think she is the greatest living British Soprano.


----------



## World Violist

With birthday money!









Boulez Conducts Stravinsky, Messiaen, Dukas, and Falla









Boulez Conducts Boulez









Mahler: Symphony No. 3
Boulez/VPO

Glad I got that Mahler 3 out of the way; it was the most expensive one, ergo the one I'd never end up getting...


----------



## David58117

Came into some money recently and went on my customary splurge. Still waiting on the majority to arrive, but can't wait to go through them all!!!


----------



## David58117

Here are the remainder:


----------



## World Violist

Gosh, it seems I've started a trend in buying that Barenboim Meistersinger...


----------



## David58117

World Violist said:


> Gosh, it seems I've started a trend in buying that Barenboim Meistersinger...


Haha, that's true! It really wasn't on my radar until I heard you and then JSK talking about it. I'll be watching the next buys from the both of you very carefully...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Mozart, various (standalone) concert arias for Aloysia Weber (probably a former Mozart girlfriend before he got married to Aloysia's sister, Constanze). Sung by Cyndia Sieden (soprano) and Orchestra of the 18th Century, Franz Brüggen (on period instruments).

Delightful.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## World Violist

Some more birthday money...









Boulez: Orientations (collected writings)









Boulez conducts Berg









Boulez conducts Debussy

10 CDs and a 500-page book for under $50. I think I'm happy.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Some truly beautiful and some challenging and intriguing work here.


----------



## karenpat

just bought this on iTunes, it was even released today.. I've listened through it once already and I think it's by far his best album yet.


----------



## Elgarian

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Mozart, various (standalone) concert arias for Aloysia Weber (probably a former Mozart girlfriend before he got married to Aloysia's sister, Constanze). Sung by Cyndia Sieden (soprano) and Orchestra of the 18th Century, Franz Brüggen (on period instruments).
> 
> Delightful.


I bought this myself back in January, and can thoroughly endorse your recommendation. Delightful indeed.


----------



## Aramis

Any ideas where to start?


----------



## World Violist

Mahler: Symphony No. 7
Pierre Boulez/Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## World Violist

and a bit more...










Mahler 9
Boulez/Chicago


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I'm not a big fan of Robert Schumann but this recording did well for my ears.

Cello concerto in A minor, op.129; Christophe Coin - cello
Piano concerto in A minor, op.54; Andreas Staier - pianoforte (J. B. Streicher ca.1850)

_Orchestre des Champs-Élysées_, under Philippe Herreweghe (on period instruments, which would be fast approaching modern instruments).


----------



## andruini

Aramis said:


> Any ideas where to start?


You should totally open it!


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Conor71

Bought these yesterday:


----------



## karenpat

for people who know me this choice is not surprising...


----------



## mamascarlatti

karenpat said:


> for people who know me this choice is not surprising...


This is interesting - when I saw it I thought - so what is the difference between a counter tenor and a male soprano? Wiki points to a lot of controversy about the terms but in this particular case no problem - Maniaci's larynx didn't develop during puberty so he truly is a male soprano, probably the closest thing we will ever have to a castrato sound.

So karenpat, how are you enjoying this? Does he sound different from your average counter tenor?


----------



## World Violist

Mahler: Symphony No. 8
Kent Nagano/Berlin Symphony, Berlin Radio Choir

Almost an hour and a half long altogether. I can't wait to hear it (I very much like quite slow Mahler 8's, I get impatient with the ones who blow straight through and never smell the roses... and what roses!).


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Vivaldi, _L'incoronazione di Dario_; Ensemble Baroque de Nice, various soloists (on period instruments).

Not bad. But the recording appears to be deleted, so I bought one (new) from Amazon for over US$90 including shipping. At least it's a 3 CD recording.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I went a little crazy last month with my income tax return:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Oh... can't forget this lovely disc:


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Aramis




----------



## Comistra




----------



## Conor71




----------



## karenpat

mamascarlatti said:


> This is interesting - when I saw it I thought - so what is the difference between a counter tenor and a male soprano? Wiki points to a lot of controversy about the terms but in this particular case no problem - Maniaci's larynx didn't develop during puberty so he truly is a male soprano, probably the closest thing we will ever have to a castrato sound.
> 
> So karenpat, how are you enjoying this? Does he sound different from your average counter tenor?


It hasn't arrived yet. will probably take another week or so  However I'm not unfamiliar with his voice and I've heard live recordings of Exultate Jubilate on youtube. The strange thing is although his voice is higher than a countertenor the tone is so rich that he reminds me more of countertenor Xavier Sabata than another male soprano, Jacek Laszczkowski. Somehow it sounds very soft, rich and natural when he sings. Take a look at this:


----------



## World Violist




----------



## World Violist

Boulez: ...explosante-fixe...
Boulez/Ensemble Entercontemporain


----------



## JSK

Just got a bunch of stuff.

Very eclectic mix including a bunch of early music and some relatively conservative modern music like Hanson and Gershwin. Weirdest thing I got was Khrennikov's 2nd Symphony and First Piano Concerto. Thought it'd be worth a try because of my love of Russian music and the quality of the conductor (Svetlanov) and the violinist (Kogan).


----------



## Conor71

View attachment 946
View attachment 947


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered from Amazon:


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Just picked these up used at a local record shop:




























All of them mint condition, and I only spent $30, so I'm happy.


----------



## andruini

Osvaldo Golijov - Ainadamar

This just totally edged out Doctor Atomic as my favorite 21st Century opera so far.. Simply stunning.


----------



## muxamed

Charles Ives, Symphonies, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Johnny

1 Naxos Historical - Vladimir Horowitz playing Rachmaninov (Piano Concerto No.3) and Beethoven (Piano Conserto No.5)

2 Naxos - Liszt Piano Music - Volume 19 (Beethoven symphonies 4 and 6 transcribed for piano, played by Konstantin Scherbakov)

3 Naxos - Beethoven - Symphonies Nos. 1 and 6
4 Naxos - Beethoven - Violin Sonatas Nos. 5 and 9
5 Naxos - Beethoven - Piano Sonatas Vol.1

Haven't listened to them all yet, but disappointed at the version of Beethoven's sixth. And also disappointed with the Liszt transcription of it.


----------



## David58117

What disappoints you about the transcriptions?


----------



## Johnny

Didn't really enjoy it. I have only listened to it once though. I haven't completely given up on it. Even if I don't change my mind on this version, I'll probably check out others.


----------



## Aramis

There are no better transcriptions than Liszt's. If you don't enjoy it then you may have wrong approach like I had when first time listed to Gould performing Ludwig Van's 5th on piano. Or maybe you are not a piano freak. Or maybe you can't enjoy something so long without huge orchestral sound. But at the other hang Liszt's piano sound is often more huge than orchestral.


----------



## SPR

Monteverdi - Lamento Della Ninfa
Altri Canti di Marte, Libri VII & VIII










I dont even know what this is... but I've been wanting to try Monteverdi for a while now. Very interesting vocals and clearly the dawn of the Classical period. I am digging it.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/w/...Antonio-Monteverdi-Amor-che-deggio-far-Book-7


----------



## Johnny

Not sure what you mean by the wrong approach.

And for the record, I am mostly a piano freak. Along with Bach - Chopin and Liszt are the two composers I have most material by. (Still a newbie when it comes to all three of them though.) If anything it may be that my expectations were too high - being both a Liszt fan and a fan of Beethoven's sixth. Like I said, I have not come to a final decision on it, just wasn't particularly impressed with it based on that first listen. Maybe I'll change my mind. Maybe I just prefer that piece with full orchestral sound. Maybe I'll find another version of the transcription that I prefer. Early days.


----------



## David58117

Liszt is brilliant, but I think they're more of a novelty to be honest. I have both volumes of the sheet music, and what he does is impressive...but not something I would necessarily listen to over and over. 

On topic: Trying out a Rhapsody subscription! 14 free days, woohoo! I'm still poking and prodding so we'll see!


----------



## Johnny

David58117 said:


> Liszt is brilliant, but I think they're more of a novelty to be honest. I have both volumes of the sheet music, and what he does is impressive...but not something I would necessarily listen to over and over.


I have a feeling I will end up agreeing with them being a novelty. Technically impressive, but just not as enjoyable a listen as the orchestral versions.


----------



## SPR

David58117 said:


> ...
> On topic: Trying out a Rhapsody subscription! 14 free days, woohoo! I'm still poking and prodding so we'll see!


Does Rhapsody let you download *unlimited* music as MP3's for that $15 bucks a month? Their website is a little vague, which makes me suspicious.

I dont have much interest in streaming music etc. If I purchase anything, it needs to be a CD or high quality MP3.


----------



## David58117

SPR said:


> Does Rhapsody let you download *unlimited* music as MP3's for that $15 bucks a month? Their website is a little vague, which makes me suspicious.
> 
> I dont have much interest in streaming music etc. If I purchase anything, it needs to be a CD or high quality MP3.


I don't know yet. Apparently you can download to a compatible mp3 device but I didn't see my IPOD Classic on the list, so I haven't tried it. I'll see what it does anyway later.

There's a 14 day free trial I'm doing, a credit card is required though. There's a banner at the top that tells you how long you have till it's over, so I don't think canceling in time (if you want) will be a problem.

I'm not too keen on streaming too, but if it will help me save money and buy only things I truly enjoy, then...I guess it could have a purpose.


----------



## SPR

David58117 said:


> I don't know yet. Apparently you can download to a compatible mp3 device but I didn't see my IPOD Classic on the list, so I haven't tried it. I'll see what it does anyway later. ....


That pretty much answers my question I think. They are probably protecting it somehow. If so Im not interested. Shrug.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Osvaldo Golijov - Ainadamar

This just totally edged out Doctor Atomic as my favorite 21st Century opera so far.. Simply stunning.

Yes... this is a great piece, isn't it?

I just picked up a collection of Barber's songs. I'd never even heard of them before... which is an absolute shame as these are some absolutely marvelous miniatures... settings of exquisite poems by poets ranging from Swinburne, Symmonds, W.H. Davies, to Yeats, Rilke, Robert Graves, Auden, Hopkins, and James Joyce... and the performances which won the Gramophone Solo Vocal Award in 1994 are absolutely beautiful:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Mozart, _Zaide_ (incomplete _Singspiel_/opera), Vienna Academy/various soloists/Martin Haselböck (on period instruments).

Outstanding. (Symphony in G major KV318 used as the overture, with a quartet KV479 adapted for the conclusion).


----------



## karenpat

although apparently I should have gone with the DVD version...

ETA: by the way, the Michael Maniaci CD I ordered finally arrived today, I'm listening to it now and it's fantastic. No wonder they say it's one of the closest things we get to the sound of the original castrato. To me the tone doesn't really sound feminine but some of those notes he can hit are just through the roof and my jaw drops every time.


----------



## David58117

Bought with recent income tax returns! 

Can anyone verify that both include english translations ?


----------



## Conor71




----------



## World Violist

I think I just started two great addictions today... with these purchases:

Bach Cantatas-








Bach: Cantatas, Volume 1 (yes, I'm going the long route; no boxes for me)
Masaaki Suzuki/Bach Collegium Japan

and Hayao Miyazaki films; just ordered Princess Mononoke and Ponyo as well. After watching Howl's Moving Castle for the umpteenth time yesterday, I figured "what the heck" and got these two.


----------



## Air

A bit mainstream today.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

As usual, my most recent purchases are all over the spectrum:























































...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A actually quite like the Crumb piece... weird... but quite effective. My favorite so far, however, has to be the Krips recording of _Don Giovanni_. The sound quality is spectacular considering the recording date (1955) and there isn't a single weak link in the cast. And for a little over $9 US??? How could you go wrong? Even without liner notes or a libretto (of which I already have several other copies in my other Don recordings (and which are available online). Highly recommended!


----------



## Conor71




----------



## muxamed




----------



## Conor71




----------



## Aramis




----------



## David58117

Just arrived - I've only heard Symphony 4 so far, but I like what I'm hearing! Atterberg seems to have a very good sense of melody.


----------



## PoliteNewYorker




----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

J. S. Bach: organ works (complete, 14 CD's) played by Simon Preston.

Preston is usually associated with HIP bands, having recorded many CD's with The English Concert/Trevor Pinnock, and The Academy of Anicent Music/Christopher Hogwood. Preston plays on ten different organs located in Germany (four), Norway (one) and England (three).

I have been waiting for a decent complete set by an experienced HIP performer in one sweep. DG has packaged all 14 CD's for a cheapy. (This represents a giant step in my J. S. Bach collection of works on CD  ).


----------



## Aramis




----------



## ScipioAfricanus

D'albert's Symphony in F major


----------



## robert

Conor71 said:


>


Love this Pollini disc. No one can touch the Boulez...

Robert


----------



## Ravellian

I really wanna buy this:










Still not quite sure if it's worth the $120.. but it's gotta be, what with full Mozart sonatas, full Beethoven sonatas (Alfred Brendel), full Schubert sonatas, full Scriabin sonatas, near-complete repertoires of Chopin, Schumann, Debussy, and Ravel, and substantial collections of Haydn, Liszt, Brahms, and Rachmaninov.. right?


----------



## Air




----------



## Grosse Fugue

Ravellian said:


> I really wanna buy this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not quite sure if it's worth the $120.. but it's gotta be, what with full Mozart sonatas, full Beethoven sonatas (Alfred Brendel), full Schubert sonatas, full Scriabin sonatas, near-complete repertoires of Chopin, Schumann, Debussy, and Ravel, and substantial collections of Haydn, Liszt, Brahms, and Rachmaninov.. right?


If you don't you'll regret it.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Just bought this, for once cheaper at my local CD shop than on Amazon










and now I don't know where to start? early Christian and work my way through? Start with favourites and move to less familiar stuff? Or vice versa?

Also


----------



## mamascarlatti

Ravellian said:


> I really wanna buy this:


Can you post a link to this please?


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Ravellian

mamascarlatti said:


> Can you post a link to this please?


http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Brilliant+Classics/9005


----------



## mamascarlatti

Ravellian said:


> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Brilliant+Classics/9005


Thanks Ravellian. This is pretty amazing, especially considering how low the postage is to NZ compared with Amazon's usual rip-off.


----------



## karenpat

jhar26 said:


>


This sounds interesting.....


----------



## Conor71

Arrived today:


----------



## jhar26

karenpat said:


> This sounds interesting.....


It's lots of fun. Most tracks are instrumental dances from the mid-16th century. The other tracks are songs in old Flemish (English translations are included).


----------



## Mariya786

*If you want:*

Hi,

If you are simply looking for good collection of classical music then without thinking just go to Payloadz here you find very good collection.

Thanks


----------



## mueske

Impulse buy:










And I was in the mood for some Elgar as well, so I thought: "Why not!?"


----------



## Conor71

Just arrived :


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Broadening my collection of earlier music, mostly... with a few exceptions:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Conor71

Just arrived today - this completes my Bach collecting for the time being! :


----------



## robert

StLukesguild
I am not familiar with any of these discs EXCEPT the MOERAN which I really enjoy...

Robert..


----------



## World Violist

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9
Sergiu Celibidache/Munich Philharmonic

Sold a box of old books for $30 and ordered this from Arkivmusic; they've got it on sale for $25, which is a pretty penny less than Amazon--or, indeed, than the same website's standard price of $37!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I'm looking forward to listening to the first one, a Mendelssohn opera, which I have never listened to any so far.

Mendelssohn, _Die Hochzeit des Camacho_ (The Wedding of Camacho) (1825), opera in two acts.

Mendelssohn, symphony no.4 _Italian_, no.5 _Reformation_.

All played by Anima Eterna/van Immerseel (on period instruments).


----------



## Conor71

Arrived today:


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Recently picked up this 2CD set for .99¢ (+S&H).
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OCZ7XY/ref=oss_product

I have several recordings of Schubert's Octet, but this was a big surprize: it may be the best I've heard.

Brandis was at one time the concertmaster of the BPO (under Karajan) and apparently formed his own quartet ensemble for a time in the 1980s.
Their reading of the Quintet is very good as well.


----------



## World Violist

I'm doing a presentation on Celibidache for school next month sometime, so I figured I'd better get my act together and get the only recording of a Celibidache composition ever made...










Celibidache: Der Taschengarten
Celibidache/SWR Stuttgart Radio Symphony

I've heard a segment of this on Youtube, and it's really trippy in a way...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

StLukesguild, I am not familiar with any of these discs EXCEPT the MOERAN which I really enjoy...

Unfortunately... the Moeran has still not arrived. But I do have plenty of others to keep me busy. Since tax day:





































I've been focused upon Modern/Contemporary works... and Early Music (Baroque, Renaissance, and Medieval) with a few exceptions (Alkan, Chopin, etc...) Within those genre... as usual... I am focused especially upon vocal works (choral, opera, etc...). Anyway... I obviously went a little nuts recently with the CDs... so I'll be cutting back over the next few months.


----------



## Tapkaara

I've wanted to buy that Tormis disc for a while. Please let me know if you like it, St. Luke.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

What a range of recordings! Impressive. You have varied taste! What is that Radulesco (CPO label) piece?


----------



## PoliteNewYorker

Excellent set. Mostly it's 50s/60s performances with the Moscow Phil or Dresden Staatskappelle. The Brahms sonatas are some of the most poignant music I've yet heard.


----------



## World Violist

Wow... picked this up for an astonishingly low price from a British store on Amazon... only $3...










Bach: Cantatas Volume 5
John Eliot Gardiner/English Baroque Soloists/Monteverdi Choir


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've wanted to buy that Tormis disc for a while. Please let me know if you like it, St. Luke.

I find it to be quite a strong selection. Tormis effectively retired from composing in 2000 but he retains a status as a great champion of folk music in Estonia. He is also revered as an almost mythic mystic figure... and a true celebrity... much larger than Arvo Part who is more known outside Estonia. The collection is comprised of short works: choral songs. Half of them are wholly "original" works of music, and the rest are settings of Estonian folk melodies.

What a range of recordings! Impressive. You have varied taste! What is that Radulesco (CPO label) piece?

Radulescu's _Lao Tzu Sonatas_ are deceptively simple piano pieces that are stated to be far removed from the composer's more experimental work... but quite lovely. There are elements suggestive of Impressionism and aspects suggestive of Minimalism: passages of sparse simplicity... pauses... and silences. Radulescu is one among the so-called Spectralists who include Gérard Grisey and Tristan Murail. The theory behind Spectral music is far too complex for me to begin to fathom... but it deals with music as pure sound... avoidng any literary, symbolic, etc... "meanings". Whatever... I find the works have their definite Modernist elements but remain quite accessible.

Wow... picked this up for an astonishingly low price from a British store on Amazon... only $3...

WOW! Indeed!!


----------



## Aggelos

Purchased these! 
Badass remastering!









http://www.mofi.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=1&idcategory=2









http://www.sa-cd.net/showtitle/2854









http://www.mofi.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=28


----------



## ScipioAfricanus




----------



## Aggelos

*We are talking about badassery here
*









http://www.sa-cd.net/showtitle/1282









http://www.sa-cd.net/showtitle/2989


----------



## Head_case

Rather radical departure for me - Ernst Krenek's string quartets no. III & V.










You can listen to snippets here:

http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=704885

The Quartet No. V owes its debt to Schubert (use of irregular assymetrical periods). It's as close as Wienerschnitzel as I've come since listening to the Alban Berg Quartet.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

My very first Bela Bartok CDs in my collection! I decided to go "cheapy" in price with Naxos partly because if I end up hating the music, then no harm done on price. More like an introduction.

All string quartets, piano concertos 1 to 3, violin concertos 1 & 2, rhapsody for violin & piano 1 &2, Piano Quintet, Andante in A. (At least the CD covers have beautiful modern art works if the music turn out to be ugly ).


----------



## Head_case

The Pauk works are completely splendid: if anything, they'll help you get into the Bartok idiom (if you set aside that curmudgeonly dislike of anything not Bach ). This is my only copy of these particular Bartok works, unlike the string quartets which I duplicate like hot cakes. 

The Vermeer Quartet are okay. They start off better than they end ~ by Quartet No. IV, I find them rather tired (flat?), just when the Végh Quartet or the Keller Quartet go stratospherically intermezzo. They give you a good idea of Bartok's stuff so it's a good low risk strategy. 

Like all works for piano, the Bartok piano concertos are all zh*t (j/k)


----------



## Guest

I have really been enjoying Haydn's Creation and Seasons oratorios, and while the "7 Last Words. . . " isn't technically an oratorio, I have been eyeing it for a while.

The Mendelssohn Octet has been something I have been meaning to purchase for some time, and finally was convinced to buy it, thanks to Naxos' cheaper prices.

I look forward to getting to know these works.


----------



## World Violist

Getting into a bit of a Salonen kick...









Bruckner: Symphony No. 4
Salonen/LA Philharmonic









Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Salonen/LA Philharmonic; Placido Domingo, Bo Skovhus

I know these aren't generally regarded as particularly great performances, but I'm sure I'll be fine with them. I find that Salonen makes a very good 20th century conductor, so I'll be looking into getting his recordings of Messiaen (Turangalila), Adams (Naive and Sentimental Music), Bartok (piano concerti, concerto for orchestra etc.), Lutoslawski (symphonies), Nielsen and Stravinsky, as well as some older composers such as Mahler (3rd and 4th symphonies) and Sibelius (Kullervo and Lemminkainen)... and, of course, his own compositions, which I find tremendously colorful and exciting.

Shocking that he's only about 50 years old!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

My first Shostakovich CD's. Following the same "buying strategy" as I did with the Bartok (post #2071 above), it's my exploration journey. If I think these works entertain me, then I shall buy all the Shostakovich string quartets and symphonies next. Naxos cheapy price.

Shostakovich concertos: piano concertos nos.1 & 2 (coupled with _Festive Overture _op.92 and _The Golden Age _ suite op.22a), violin concertos nos.1 & 2, cello concertos nos.1 & 2.

Shostakovich Piano Quintet op.57 (coupled with Schnittke Piano Quintet)

Shostakovich Piano Trios nos.1 & 2, Seven Romances op.127

At least the CD covers look nice if I end up hating all the music!


----------



## Aggelos

Purchased these!!!!!!!









http://www.crotchet.co.uk/8573884322.html
http://warnerclassics.com/release.php?release=2972









http://www.warnerclassicsandjazz.com/dvd.php?release=5858
http://www.kultur.com/Last-Night-of-the-Proms-p/d4388.htm









http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/Jan10/Elgar_India_CHAN10570.htm
http://www.chandos.net/details06.asp?CNumber=CHAN 10570









http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2004/Aug04/Proms2003.htm
http://warnerclassics.com/release.php?release=3993


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've slowed down a great deal on my purchases... until I catch up on listening to all the recent purchases... still I couldn't resist this one.


----------



## World Violist

Sibelius: Symphony No. 7, Lemminkainen Suite
Jukka-Pekka Saraste/Finnish Radio Symphony

I've got high hopes for this; the same conductor's recording of the 4th symphony, with some of the composer's greatest tone poems, is one of my favorite CDs of all.


----------



## Guest

As opposed to listening to full operas, this is actually more to my liking. I know - the wimpy way out. But hey, I finally found a way that I appreciate Wagner, and it is George Szell!


----------



## Tapkaara

DrMike said:


> As opposed to listening to full operas, this is actually more to my liking. I know - the wimpy way out. But hey, I finally found a way that I appreciate Wagner, and it is George Szell!


Don't worry, this is how I take my Wagner too.


----------



## Falstaft

Tapkaara said:


> Don't worry, this is how I take my Wagner too.


If you end up liking those, you might want to check out Stokowski's Symphonic Syntheses from the Wagner Operas. They're more substantial than the usual Wagner bleeding chunks, but they give a great sense of how intoxicating long spans of Tristan, Parsifal, Ring can be.

For me,


----------



## Tapkaara

Falstaft said:


> If you end up liking those, you might want to check out Stokowski's Symphonic Syntheses from the Wagner Operas. They're more substantial than the usual Wagner bleeding chunks, but they give a great sense of how intoxicating long spans of Tristan, Parsifal, Ring can be.
> 
> For me,


Looks like you are enjoying a smorgasbord of Nordic music! A special "bravo" for the Leifs, one of my favorite composers.

I do have a recording on Naxos of the Wagner symphonic syntheses by Stokowski. I like them very much.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Edited Wagner!! Accck!!

These just came today... a few more toward my slow but steady expansion of my collection of Baroque music... especially the music of France and Italy which I have ignored for far too long.





































I just finished the Delalande which was spectacular... magnificent music exquisitely performed... by William Christie and Les Arts Florissants with Véronique Gens and Sandrine Piau... among others... what is not to love?


----------



## Aggelos

Falstaft said:


> If you end up liking those, you might want to check out Stokowski's Symphonic Syntheses from the Wagner Operas. They're more substantial than the usual Wagner bleeding chunks, but they give a great sense of how intoxicating long spans of Tristan, Parsifal, Ring can be.


You're right dude








http://www.chandos.net/details06.asp?CNumber=CHAN 9686
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/Apr99/wagner.htm









http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.570293


----------



## maestro267

Bought these yesterday:


----------



## jhar26




----------



## jhar26




----------



## Aramis




----------



## Herkku

Well, well! What do you think of the previous message, jhar26?

My latest purchase is Verdi's Il Corsaro from Parma, on DVD of course.


----------



## jhar26

Herkku said:


> Well, well! What do you think of the previous message, jhar26?


I love it! I hope he will enjoy the DVD.


----------



## Aramis

And so do I. To tell the truth I was more after watching her playing in days of her youth than hearing Schumann Piano Concerto (which doesn't belong to my favourites).


----------



## jhar26

Aramis said:


> And so do I. To tell the truth I was more after watching her playing in days of her youth than hearing Schumann Piano Concerto (which doesn't belong to my favourites).


If anything, I'm (even) more impressed with the Liszt and Ravel solo pieces on this DVD.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Opeth - Watershed.










Yundi Li : Liszt.


----------



## World Violist

Went ahead and bought this just in case for whatever reason it is out of print for good:










Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
Pierre Boulez/Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

French Baroque operas. All played by _Le Concert Spirituel_/Herve Niquet (on period instruments). I listened to all four of them in one day. Goes again to show the "Lullian" tradition dominated French Baroque opera for decades, and in strong contrast with Italian operas of the same period.

Jean-Baptiste Lully _Proserpine_ (1680)
Marin Marais _Semele_ (1709)
Andre Cardinal Destouches _Callirhoe_ (1743)
Joseph Bodin de Boismortier _Daphis & Chloe_ (1747)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Harpscichord... could you make these a bit larger?

I'm actually looking at a few of the same discs. I've been more than pleased by every Glossa recording I've purchased.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'm still working on building up my collection of Baroque music: mostly French... but a couple of Italians, a couple Germans, and a couple English thrown in the mix:























































****************


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

****************


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

****************


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

****************


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

And then a couple of discs my a true American outsider:


----------



## mamascarlatti




----------



## Isola

Excellent!


----------



## karenpat




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Oooh! I have that one on my wish list. I have been more than pleased with every zig-zag disc I've bought.


----------



## karenpat

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Oooh! I have that one on my wish list. I have been more than pleased with every zig-zag disc I've bought.


I really recommend it! I've been kind of drawn to Landi after watching the Il Sant'Alessio opera a lot. The music is enchanting and there's some great singing too, esp Cyril Auvity as Orfeo... and of course Damien Guillon even though he has a smaller role.


----------



## Aramis

Some CDs that I got inspired by today's trip to church in order to help my piano teacher (professional organist) with tuning organ and, after this task was finished, play a little bit:


























(Vol. 6 with organ music)

and this:


----------



## mamascarlatti

My fourth Ring. Must. Stop. Now.



















And my second Tristan...










Thanks to all the recommendations in the opera forum:










Got so blown away by the Met's Damnation de Faust that I decided to explore more Berlioz:


----------



## Earthling

I downloaded today this mainly for *Tapiola*, though I am enjoying the rest of the album as well:










In 2008 (?) I bought the Iceland Symphony's boxed set of Sibelius symphonies, and was impressed enough to get this too.

Going along with my forest-y theme:










I don't really know Bax well at all, but I'm taking a keen interest!

I also got this lovely disc of some of his chamber works-- would mix well with Debussy's *Sonata for flute, viola and harp*:










A few days ago I finally *cracked* the New Zealander Douglas Lilburn-- at least his shorter symphonic works. I thought I'd check out his piano music too, and I was really impressed with his lengthy *Chaconne* (1947):










The album also includes Barber's and Copland's Piano Sonatas (I don't know the Barber, but this makes my third recording of Copland's sonata-- moving stuff). I'll have to check out more of Lilburn's music.

And lastly (I have been SOOOOO bad the past week), I checked out an album of contemporary composer Somei Satoh and I was not disappointed:










Satoh reminds me a bit of Takemitsu, a bit of Arvo Pärt-- very slow moving mournful music.

Oh, and I almost forgot, some Vaughan Williams chamber stuff. I've only listened to the *Phantasy Quintet* so far (twice) and I'm looking forward to delving more into it:










I've bitten off more than I can chew. Now I just need to put my card away-- very far away!


----------



## Rondo

I'm hoping this will be worth writing home about:


----------



## World Violist

The Silence of Being: The Music of Arvo Pärt

I'm addicted to Pärt, so I figured I might as well get this. It also includes the Cantus, which I'll be using in my final project for my orchestra class (last one ever!). I also like the "Sonic Rebellion" bonus--should be pretty exciting!


----------



## World Violist

And now for something even more completely different...


----------



## prustage

I have only recently discovered Rosetti and want to buy more. I am currently juggling with whats available on disk and how I can get what I want without duplication. The issue of performance quality cannot be assessed since none of the disks I am looking at have been reviewed in the usual places.
I love the cover on this one!:









The three below are some kind of set:


----------



## Aggelos

Grabbed this one!
Get it for Saint-Saens' Bacchalane, for Richard Strauss' Dance of the Seven Veils, for Henri Rabaud's Marouf, Savetier du Caire.










http://www.sa-cd.net/showtitle/6072


----------



## Guest

World Violist said:


> And now for something even more completely different...


Those look like some nice acquisitions. I don't have those particular ones, but I've spent a lot of time lately listening to renaissance music, and thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Watched this opera on Met Player with Pavarotti and decided I wanted the Domingo version. I'm sorry, but Pav really can't act, and I personally am not keen on his voice. I can hear that he knows his stuff, but I still don't like it.



















Thanks Herkuu, decided to try this one out.










After hearing Charles Workman in the new ROH Acis and Galatea I decided I had to see more of him.


----------



## Head_case

Karol Rathaus:










The ugliest CD cover I've seen in a long time. Even the front cover looks atonal. I don't go out of my way to buy atonal music but the polyphonic motivic transformations are compelling here. In competition for airtime with the interesting Krenek:










You can hear the Krenek here:
http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=704885


----------



## Aramis




----------



## DaveWWW

Alkan: 48 Esquisses, Op. 63


----------



## mamascarlatti

Finally able to buy something from a local retailer at a reasonable price. It seems obscene to keep sending all this money to Amazon US or UK, but the prices in New Zealand are usually really high and the service much slower. I'm in no hurry this time though, a queue of about 25 DVDs to watch and Met Player to keep exploring.


----------



## Conor71

Ordered this one a few weeks ago - just arrived today :


----------



## Earthling

Conor71 said:


> Ordered this one a few weeks ago - just arrived today :


Lucky you-- that's a wonderful disc! Fresh and lively playing...

I just ordered this through Amazon:










I finally got tired of listening over and over to the samples.


----------



## Conor71

Earthling said:


> Lucky you-- that's a wonderful disc! Fresh and lively playing...


Excellent, I look forward to hearing it soon 

I recently bought the Gardiner Beethoven set too - still got that one in the to listen to pile as well, though I have heard the 7th which was excellent! .


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Bought a lot of CD's. Amongst them include three big collections. I like buying big collections/complete works for a super bargain price. 

(1) I have been a long time for a complete collection of Domenico Scarlatti harpsichord sonatas played on period keyboards. All of them here played by _Pieter-Jan Belder_; harpsichord, fortepiano and organ. 36 CD's. Recorded between 2000 and 2007.

(2) Haydn: complete works for baryton (Haydn wrote numerous baryton trios because his employer played that instrument). _Esterhazy Ensemble_ (on period instruments). 21 CD's.

(3) Correlli: complete works (all the opus numbers plus a few more). _Musica Amphion_ (on period instruments). 10 CD's.

It will take me a long, long time to listen to all these. Anyway, "buy first, listen later" when the price is right, is my approach!


----------



## World Violist

I just bought the Dover miniature score for the Rite of Spring.


----------



## Head_case

Really satisfying. For me that is - not my neighbour.

I think they puzzle hearing some strange bellowings going on, followed by silence and melancholic bowing. At times it sounds like there is a large pakaderm in labour.

But we all know that it's just the Crumb cello sonata


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Conor71




----------



## hankz

I purchased the complete Cello and piano music of Beethoven, performed by Alfred Brendel, piano, and his son Adrian, Cello. Wonderful!

For more on matters classical, see my Blog:

http://www.myclassicalnotes.com


----------



## Head_case

Benjamin Basner ~ Complete string quartets by the Taneyev Quartet.

It's amazing to see this one finally make the transfer onto CD!


----------



## mamascarlatti

The La Scala Opera Collection: Adriana Lecouvreur, Lucia di Lammermoor, Cosi fan Tutte, Don Giovanni, Lo Frate 'Nnamorato, La Fanciulla del West, La Donna del Lago, William Tell, Attila, I Due Foscari, I Vespri Siciliani.










The UK pound is so low against the NZ$ that this seemed a good time to buy this - I've been wanting it for ages.


----------



## karenpat




----------



## Phil

I recently bought a box set of CD's of Andrew Lloyd Webber. I don't know If anybody here knows of the name but I was fishing through classical and opera CD's at a store and the CD caught my eye. I looked on the back and what do you know? The first song on there was Phantom of the opera. An English opera I could actually sing along to. Something to help me learn how to sing. Awesome, I thought. So I picked It up along with some Pavarotti CD's a few days earlier. So far, I'm really enjoying the music of Opera and classical.


----------



## karenpat

Phil said:


> I recently bought a box set of CD's of Andrew Lloyd Webber. I don't know If anybody here knows of the name but I was fishing through classical and opera CD's at a store and the CD caught my eye. I looked on the back and what do you know? The first song on there was Phantom of the opera. An English opera I could actually sing along to. Something to help me learn how to sing. Awesome, I thought. So I picked It up along with some Pavarotti CD's a few days earlier. So far, I'm really enjoying the music of Opera and classical.


Musicals was part of what got me into classical music too. I loved Phantom of the Opera. As for musicals in general I actually like the "Björn & Benny" ones - the guys from ABBA. They wrote Chess with Tim Rice, the music is excellent.  For me, Chess has all the elements of an opera - Intricate storyline, the really BIG dramatic songs, subtle comical elements, chorus parts, interesting characters...I have several recordings of it, including the live version from Royal Albert Hall, which I was able to witness in the flesh.


----------



## Ravellian

Well I currently have access to my university's free Naxos music library, which has about 40,000 classical albums.. so I don't have much need to purchase music anymore 

The only part that drags is that we can't access the older recordings, like older than 1950 or so. That means I can't hear Horowitz in his prime ;(


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Phil

karenpat said:


> Musicals was part of what got me into classical music too. I loved Phantom of the Opera. As for musicals in general I actually like the "Björn & Benny" ones - the guys from ABBA. They wrote Chess with Tim Rice, the music is excellent.  For me, Chess has all the elements of an opera - Intricate storyline, the really BIG dramatic songs, subtle comical elements, chorus parts, interesting characters...I have several recordings of it, including the live version from Royal Albert Hall, which I was able to witness in the flesh.


Oh yeah, Chess Is pretty awesome too! I like they way they sing Is what got me Into opera music the most. they way they keep their ranges and holding notes, increasing pitches and things like that. It's amazing! I also found some opera stuff on youtube with english subtitles too which helps a ton for understanding and appreciating them.


----------



## jhar26

Phil said:


> Oh yeah, Chess Is pretty awesome too! I like they way they sing Is what got me Into opera music the most. they way they keep their ranges and holding notes, increasing pitches and things like that. It's amazing! I also found some opera stuff on youtube with english subtitles too which helps a ton for understanding and appreciating them.


You should try these ones...

Semi-operatic recording of the famous Bernstein musical with classical singers including Kiri Te Kanawa and Jose Carreras










Porgy & Bess, the ever popular Gershwin opera with lots of 'hits'










Magnificent recording of the all-time great musical Show Boat with operatic voices










All of these are English language and they are ideal for getting used to operatic voices before you get into the Italian, French, German, Russian and other foreign language stuff. Operas on DVD are also a great option and nearly all of them have subtitles.

BTW - nothing against Webber, but in my opinion the greatest (as in 'the best') composer of musicals of our time is Stephen Sondheim.


----------



## Guest

My first taste of Hovhaness; love it. The Prokofiev is awesome. Still not very much into Stravinsky, though.


----------



## Conor71

Purged my collection of unwanted Discs (again!) and traded them in on some new stuff - quite pleased with my haul:


----------



## Aramis




----------



## Mozartgirl92

Edward Elgar-Symphony 1-3


----------



## Aggelos

Purchased these









http://www.mofi.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=61&idcategory=0
http://www.sa-cd.net/showtitle/2989









http://www.minnesotaorchestra.org/music/re_pictures.cfm









http://www.chandos.net/details06.asp?CNumber=CHAN 6652


----------



## Earthling

Two albums of music totally new to me (Thanks to *Fsharpmajor and Andre*):



















I've only given both discs a cursory listening, but I do like what I hear. The *Cello Concerto *is interesting because it has rather thin textures-- the orchestra rarely seems to play tutti (I was thinking about how Stravinsky's *Violin Concerto *is similar-- but _only _in that respect). I've taken note of some other Hovhaness suggestions and I definitely want to hear more of his stuff.

And one not new to me (the piece, that is, not this particular recording) :










Shopping online, I didn't realise just how many recordings of Faure's *Requiem *I've owned over the past 15+ years. I've never heard this one before however, and I have to say of all of them, I am happiest with this one the most (this is the later, full orchestral version BTW). Marriner is slightly more leisurely in his tempos, and Sylvia McNair does a beautifully subdued _Pie Jesu_. Best of all, I teared up in many places listening to this (twice today).

I'm debating to get a recording of Faure's *Nocturnes* (perfomed by David Jalbert) but I need to wait. I've spent far too much money today as it is!


----------



## Phil

jhar26 said:


> You should try these ones...
> 
> Semi-operatic recording of the famous Bernstein musical with classical singers including Kiri Te Kanawa and Jose Carreras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porgy & Bess, the ever popular Gershwin opera with lots of 'hits'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnificent recording of the all-time great musical Show Boat with operatic voices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of these are English language and they are ideal for getting used to operatic voices before you get into the Italian, French, German, Russian and other foreign language stuff. Operas on DVD are also a great option and nearly all of them have subtitles.
> 
> BTW - nothing against Webber, but in my opinion the greatest (as in 'the best') composer of musicals of our time is Stephen Sondheim.


Thanks, I'll take a look.


----------



## Julie

You should read some of these:

http://www.naxos.com/reviews/reviewslist.asp?catalogueid=8.572407&languageid=EN

HIGHLY recommended...


----------



## mamascarlatti

Decided that my Olivier Py Geneva version is just too weird and I want something more conventional.


----------



## World Violist

People apparently like giving other people money for graduating high school...









Rubbra: Orchestral Works (companion to the complete symphonies box; these were the fillers from the original releases, apparently--convenient!)









Rubbra: Violin Concerto; Viola Concerto









Rubbra: String Quartets (They're finally in print... I'm snatching them now. Plus it has the amazing Meditation on a Byzantine Hymn in its version for two violas!)


----------



## mamascarlatti




----------



## Aramis

Lord, Price is amazing! Compared to Darnesch she stays too calm in some moments of ecstasy, but yet she is first Isolde since mentioned Darnesch which really got me. Kollo is freaky osom like always (though he misses some kind of depth that Vickers had as Tristan), but Dieskau is huge disappointment - was he sick at that time, or something? His solo parts are something like voice/orchestra peekaboo.

Can't wait to listen to the whole thing... maybe tomorrow.


----------



## haydnguy

Julie said:


> You should read some of these:
> 
> http://www.naxos.com/reviews/reviewslist.asp?catalogueid=8.572407&languageid=EN
> 
> HIGHLY recommended...


Do you have this? How do YOU like it?


----------



## Conor71

Just arrived today:


----------



## Falstaft

Glorious, and cheap:


----------



## Aramis

WHAT A FEAST


----------



## Grosse Fugue

This arrived today. I wasn't going to buy it but I decided that, after an entire bottle of wine ,it was a good idea


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Il Seraglio

These are on the way... sorry about my amateurish attempts to resize the images.


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

To the person above who's listening to Glazunov and Prokofiev at the moment:

Good for you!! 

As for me...


----------



## Conor71

Arrived yesterday :


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

OH LIE.

Put that on the wrong thread. Don't own it.


----------



## Guest

Il Seraglio said:


> These are on the way... sorry about my amateurish attempts to resize the images.


Excellent choices! I have the Schubert and Mahler albums and they are excellent. I keep meaning to add the Jacobs recording of La Clemenza di Tito to my collection - I really enjoy his recording of Figaro.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

DrMike said:


> Excellent choices! I have the Schubert and Mahler albums and they are excellent. I keep meaning to add the Jacobs recording of La Clemenza di Tito to my collection - I really enjoy his recording of Figaro.


One of the big releases coming up later in the year is Jacob's version of _Die Zauberflote_, with Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin. Look forward to it. This completes Jacob's recording of major Mozart operas.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

One of the big releases coming up later in the year is Jacob's version of Die Zauberflote, with Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin. Look forward to it. This completes Jacob's recording of major Mozart operas.

I am most certainly awaiting that one. I enjoyed his _Don Giovanni, Figaro_, and _Cosi_... to no end... including even the marvelous packaging. _La Clemenza di Tito_ and _Idomeneo_ are also on my want list.

By the way... the Schubert Winterreise is especially fine.


----------



## Guest

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> One of the big releases coming up later in the year is Jacob's version of _Die Zauberflote_, with Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin. Look forward to it. This completes Jacob's recording of major Mozart operas.


That one is the one that excites me the most. Die Zauberflote has been one of my favorite works for a long time. I have my Klemperer recording that continues to impress me. I also recently picked up Christie's recording, which has also been enjoyable, but hasn't impressed me as much as Klemperer, but a nice period instrument recording. I have Jacob's Figaro and Idomeneo, and they have left me impatient for his Zauberflote.


----------



## Guest

StlukesguildOhio said:


> By the way... the Schubert Winterreise is especially fine.


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Aramis




----------



## Guest

Eduard Tubin is highly underrated. Great stuff.


----------



## dmg

I am finally back after re-connecting to the world wide internets!

Here's what I purchased while away. Most were $2 or $1. At least one nearly cost me a limb:













































...


----------



## dmg

...










































...


----------



## dmg

...










































...


----------



## dmg

...



































...


----------



## dmg

...























As well as this one (no image available):
http://www.amazon.com/Die-Moldau-An...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1276828602&sr=1-1

..and a Greek folk music CD that has no UPC and is all in Greek.

(only 6 images allowed per post!)


----------



## Il Seraglio

StlukesguildOhio said:


> One of the big releases coming up later in the year is Jacob's version of Die Zauberflote, with Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin. Look forward to it. This completes Jacob's recording of major Mozart operas.
> 
> I am most certainly awaiting that one. I enjoyed his _Don Giovanni, Figaro_, and _Cosi_... to no end... including even the marvelous packaging. _La Clemenza di Tito_ and _Idomeneo_ are also on my want list.
> 
> By the way... the Schubert Winterreise is especially fine.


Yeah, I think it was about time I picked up a recording of the Winterreise. Choosing a recording was initially a tough decision given that Fritz Wunderlich never lived long enough to record it, but after hearing various samples, Dieskau was the first one that really grabbed me.

I felt La Clemenza di Tito was the best place to start with Jacobs' Mozart recordings. It was the first Mozart opera I had the pleasure of hearing and it has been my favourite ever since. It's probably not as great a dramatic work as Figaro and Don Giovanni depending on your point of view, but the arias show Mozart at his best imho. I'm very excited to hear about Jacobs taking on the Magic Flute by the way.


----------



## Guest

Il Seraglio said:


> Yeah, I think it was about time I picked up a recording of the Winterreise. Choosing a recording was initially a tough decision given that Fritz Wunderlich never lived long enough to record it, but after hearing various samples, Dieskau was the first one that really grabbed me.
> 
> I felt La Clemenza di Tito was the best place to start with Jacobs' Mozart recordings. It was the first Mozart opera I had the pleasure of hearing and it has been my favourite ever since. It's probably not as great a dramatic work as Figaro and Don Giovanni depending on your point of view, but the arias show Mozart at his best imho. I'm very excited to hear about Jacobs taking on the Magic Flute by the way.


I am not the biggest opera fan - I have tried repeatedly with Wagner, Strauss (Richard, that is), and even Beethoven's Fidelio, although I enjoy it, doesn't get a lot of play time on my system. But Mozart's have always delighted me. I tend to have a preference for his German operas, because I can understand them, whereas I have to follow the libretto for his Italian operas. Nevertheless, I enjoy all the ones I have - Die Entfuhrung aus dem Serail, Idomeneo, Don Giovanni, Cosi fan Tutte, Figaro, Magic Flute, La Clemenza di Tito. Sadly, I only have Jacob's recordings of Figaro and Idomeneo. They are incredible. However, I have to say that I have enjoyed the recordings I have of the Magic Flute and Entfuhrung by William Christie on Erato - nice HIP recordings with clean sound and wonderful performers (although I have yet to find someone to top Popp's Queen of the Night in Klemperer's Magic Flute - I'll be interested to see how Jacob's recording compares).


----------



## Guest

Il Seraglio said:


> Yeah, I think it was about time I picked up a recording of the Winterreise. Choosing a recording was initially a tough decision given that Fritz Wunderlich never lived long enough to record it, but after hearing various samples, Dieskau was the first one that really grabbed me.
> 
> I felt La Clemenza di Tito was the best place to start with Jacobs' Mozart recordings. It was the first Mozart opera I had the pleasure of hearing and it has been my favourite ever since. It's probably not as great a dramatic work as Figaro and Don Giovanni depending on your point of view, but the arias show Mozart at his best imho. I'm very excited to hear about Jacobs taking on the Magic Flute by the way.


Oh, and Fischer-Dieskau was born to sing Schubert's Lieder (and Mahler's, for that matter). His recordings of Erlkonig and Death and the Maiden are wonderfully spooky.


----------



## Il Seraglio

DrMike said:


> I am not the biggest opera fan - I have tried repeatedly with Wagner, Strauss (Richard, that is), and even Beethoven's Fidelio, although I enjoy it, doesn't get a lot of play time on my system. But Mozart's have always delighted me. I tend to have a preference for his German operas, because I can understand them, whereas I have to follow the libretto for his Italian operas. Nevertheless, I enjoy all the ones I have - Die Entfuhrung aus dem Serail, Idomeneo, Don Giovanni, Cosi fan Tutte, Figaro, Magic Flute, La Clemenza di Tito. Sadly, I only have Jacob's recordings of Figaro and Idomeneo. They are incredible. However, I have to say that I have enjoyed the recordings I have of the Magic Flute and Entfuhrung by William Christie on Erato - nice HIP recordings with clean sound and wonderful performers (although I have yet to find someone to top Popp's Queen of the Night in Klemperer's Magic Flute - I'll be interested to see how Jacob's recording compares).


Popp did a great Queen of the Night, more lyrical than most, although I thought Damrau was a very happy medium between Popp and Edda Moser's more aggressive style. Jacobs' take will no doubt be interesting. I just finished listening to Tito and he takes a lot of liberties with Mozart. Most notable is some unusual ornamentation in Sesto's "Parto, Parto" aria and an unexpected rise in tempo in the instrumental coda of Act II.


----------



## Conor71

New Schubert (cheap!) + some second-hand Bach (also cheap!) :


----------



## dmg

I completely left off this little enjoyable gem:


----------



## dmg

Some things I grabbed from the clearance bins - have not had the chance to listen yet:






































I will be listening to the Vivaldi tin in a bit, on the drive to visit my father for dinner.

(happy Father's Day to all dads!)


----------



## mamascarlatti

More fodder for my current Wagner obsession: 

The Ring Disc: An Interactive Guide to Wagners Ring Cycle (Solti, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra) (CD-ROM)


----------



## Falstaft

Taking the dive...


----------



## mamascarlatti




----------



## Conor71

Some more second-hand Bach from my local CM store :









View attachment 1075
View attachment 1076

View attachment 1077
View attachment 1078


----------



## Earthling

Just ordered this to add to my Bach collection.


----------



## Conor71

Just arrived :


----------



## Conor71




----------



## mamascarlatti




----------



## Aramis




----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Conor71




----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

A good bargain for those seeking Mendelssohn's complete string symhonies:-

Complete _String Symphonies_ (CDs 1 to 3), _Concerto for piano in A minor, Concerto for violin and piano in D minor_ (CD 4).

Played by Concerto Koln (on period instruments, Andreas Staier - fortepiano)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

A few more just arrived today that will help flesh out my Baroque collection a bit more:


----------



## Earthling

A pleasant diversion:


----------



## Guest

Arnold Bax, Symphony no. 3. A great piece by a composer that should get more recognition.


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

jhar26 said:


>


GASP! I would LOVE this! 

But, I gots no money for it.


----------



## Earthling

I just spent money I really didn't need to spend right now, but I don't care!



















I blame *Conor71* and *DrMike*.  I couldn't resist after hearing the samples...


----------



## Conor71

Earthling said:


> I just spent money I really didn't need to spend right now, but I don't care!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame *Conor71* and *DrMike*.  I couldn't resist after hearing the samples...


Lol  - That Musical Offering disc is awesome!, also just ordered Savall's Sonatas for Viola Da Gamba and harpsichord as well. You must let us know how that AoF disc is too, it looks like a good one! .


----------



## Guest

Earthling said:


> I just spent money I really didn't need to spend right now, but I don't care!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame *Conor71* and *DrMike*.  I couldn't resist after hearing the samples...


I have neither of those - but I want them!

As I said in the current listening thread, if you enjoy these recordings by Savall, I highly recommend his recording of Handel's Water Music and Haydn's 7 Last Words of Christ on the Cross. I have also read good reviews of his Brandenburg Concertos recording. I might have to buy yet ANOTHER recording of those (I think I have 7 different recordings of them - 
Alessandrini/Concerto Italiano on Naive is my current favorite).

Be sure to give us a heads up on the Art of Fugue.


----------



## dmg

jhar26 said:


>


The very first classical album I ever purchased. I only bought it after I performed the _Vesperae solennes de confessore_ in college choir, and ultimately led to me listening to classical on a regular basis. I still listen to it every so often.


----------



## Guest

Eduard Tubin, Symphony no. 4, 'The Lyric.' Beautiful modern symphony from an Estonian, performed by an Estonian (the great Neeme Jarvi).


----------



## jhar26

Huilunsoittaja said:


> GASP! I would LOVE this!
> 
> But, I gots no money for it.


I got my copy from Amazon UK. It's not that expensive.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prokofiev-C...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1277776566&sr=1-1

But since you live in the US: this is a region two DVD.


----------



## Earthling

DrMike said:


> I have neither of those - but I want them!
> 
> As I said in the current listening thread, if you enjoy these recordings by Savall, I highly recommend his recording of Handel's Water Music and Haydn's 7 Last Words of Christ on the Cross. I have also read good reviews of his Brandenburg Concertos recording. I might have to buy yet ANOTHER recording of those (I think I have 7 different recordings of them -
> Alessandrini/Concerto Italiano on Naive is my current favorite).
> 
> Be sure to give us a heads up on the Art of Fugue.


Oh, I will!

Re: Alessandrini: I do like the lighter approach he takes (one instrument per part IIRC)-- though the final movement of the second Brandenburg is _molto prestissisississisimo!_ I don't know Savall, but I will have to check out the Handel & Haydn.


----------



## Conor71

Just arrived today :


----------



## Guest

Conor71 said:


> Just arrived today :


Good Lord, man!!!! It is a good thing you live on the other side of the world from me, or I would come steal your collection. Kempff is one of my favorites. Unfortunately, I only have him performing some of the more famous sonatas (Moonlight, Waldstein, Pathetique, Appassionata). But I also have him and Menuhin performing all the violin sonatas, as well as him performing the 4th and 5th piano concertos (of Beethoven) with Leitner. One of these days I'll get that box set.


----------



## Conor71

DrMike said:


> Good Lord, man!!!! It is a good thing you live on the other side of the world from me, or I would come steal your collection. Kempff is one of my favorites. Unfortunately, I only have him performing some of the more famous sonatas (Moonlight, Waldstein, Pathetique, Appassionata). But I also have him and Menuhin performing all the violin sonatas, as well as him performing the 4th and 5th piano concertos (of Beethoven) with Leitner. One of these days I'll get that box set.


, I listened to the disc containing the Cuckoo and Hammerklavier sonatas last night and it was good (and I used to have the individual disc with Moonlight, Pathetique, etc. as well) so I am sure this is going to be a good set . You can get this set pretty cheap at the moment through 3rd party vendors on Amazon ($24 for new set last time I checked) so its definetely a good bargain if you are thinking of getting this one .


----------



## Guest

Bohuslav Martinu, complete symphonies.


----------



## Conor71

Just arrived today - It will take some time to listen through this one! :


----------



## Aramis




----------



## Air

My first ever Brahms 4 (a shocker, I know) and Vespers.


----------



## Earthling

Found out yesterday I'm working some overtime at work next week, so I need to reward myself in advance  Downloaded tonight:










This has been on my wish list for some time...


----------



## Earthling

And three more:


----------



## Guest

Air said:


> My first ever Brahms 4 (a shocker, I know) and Vespers.


Make sure you listen to Carlos Kleiber's Brahms 4, too. That recording cannot be missed.



Earthling said:


>


Yes, great choice! The Concerto da Chiesa is a gem, and the Symphony reeks of Sibelius. Good stuff.


----------



## Conor71

Another new arrival :


----------



## Guest

Conor71 said:


> Another new arrival :


I just picked this up myself - an immaculate used copy I found at a used bookstore! I still prefer the newer Jacobs recording, but Bohm is a wonderful Mozart conductor, and Fischer-Dieskau is incredible.

This is just getting freaky!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Conor71 said:


> Just arrived today - It will take some time to listen through this one! :


Yes... this might take even longer to digest than the Haydn Piano Sonatas set I bought last year. It could be worse... you could have bought his complete symphonies.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Conor71 said:


> Another new arrival :


I got this one myself a few months back for an absolute steal through an Amazon Marketplace dealer... but I haven't gotten to listen to it yet. Have you looked into the Krips version of _Don Giovanni_?










I picked it up for about $5... but you can still get it for under $10 US... and it is an absolutely splendid recording.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'll need a little time to digest my own recent purchases:























































continued...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

continued....


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

continued...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

continued...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

And then of course there is this box set... which is something of the Holy Grail of box sets:


----------



## Air

Jeff N said:


> Make sure you listen to Carlos Kleiber's Brahms 4, too. That recording cannot be missed.


I have heard good things about both Kleiber and Reiner - and will definitely get Kleiber's classic rendition in the future. However, Reiner is fantastic too, especially as a first recording, because of the excitement and warmth he brings to the work.



Conor71 said:


> Another new arrival :


This is the first opera recording I ever bought - and the recording that hooked me onto opera forever. It's still one of the best _Figaros_ in my book, and in terms of beauty it can't be beat.


----------



## Conor71

Air said:


> This is the first opera recording I ever bought - and the recording that hooked me onto opera forever. It's still one of the best _Figaros_ in my book, and in terms of beauty it can't be beat.


Excellent Air, Im glad to have picked a recording that you have high regard for .
Im really looking forward to hearing this one now - may have to move it up a couple of places in my listening queue! .


----------



## Conor71

Stocking up on chamber music! :


----------



## Conor71

Also ordered these 2 - its been a busy week! :


----------



## Guest

Faure's nocturnes. I can see why he was called the French Brahms.


----------



## Aramis

After some time of torturing myself with Second Viennese School to the point when I got a illusion that I like many of works by these fellows eek I've decided that it's time to make my final step and become familiar with really contemporary classical. So my "latest purchases" from this title are:

Complete Symphonies by Eduard Tubin (Jarvi)

Pēteris Vasks: piano trio and quartet, music for string orchestra

Lepo Summera: Symphony No. 6

Helena Tulve - Lijnen

René Eespere - Conceros (flute, cello, clarinet, chamber orchestra)

All five of them are Estionian composers. Seems like Estonia is one of leaders in contemporary classical scene.

Uchm, I also got opera by some David Alagna, it's based on Victor Hugo:


----------



## andruini

Aramis said:


> All five of them are Estionian composers. Seems like Estonia is one of leaders in contemporary classical scene.


Vasks is Latvian. 
Good picks, though, I think you'll enjoy both Sumera and Vasks, two of my favorite contemporary composers.


----------



## Earthling

Just ordered this recording of Bach's _Orchestral Suites_-- cost me a pretty penny, but I think it will be well worth it!


----------



## Guest

Aramis said:


> Complete Symphonies by Eduard Tubin (Jarvi)


I recently purchased this myself, as well as Tubin's Complete Piano Music. I really impressed by both sets, especially the symphonies, which seem unfairly neglected to me. The Fourth Symphony should not only be performed way more, but recorded way more as well.


----------



## Earthling

When I hear the name Respighi, chamber music is hardly the first thing that comes to mind. I couldn't resist getting this after hearing the samples though!


----------



## Aggelos

Just arrived!










http://www.mofi.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=72
http://www.sa-cd.net/showtitle/3608


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered this one:


----------



## Conor71

My local CM shop is selling Hyperion Helios Discs for only $10 AUS so I bought the following :


----------



## jhar26




----------



## mamascarlatti

jhar26 said:


>


I LOVE this opera and this DVD - singing, production, everything. Hope you enjoy it, Gaston.


----------



## jhar26

mamascarlatti said:


> I LOVE this opera and this DVD - singing, production, everything. Hope you enjoy it, Gaston.


I bought it at your recommendation, Natalie. Thanks.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I LOVE this opera and this DVD - singing, production, everything. Hope you enjoy it, Gaston.

I haven't seen this opera, but I do have a recording of it which I picked up at a ridiculously low price. I quite love the first half of the opera, but found the second half too bombastic and nationalistic... (a definite response to the German invasion)... and at 4 discs in length (the unedited version) its just too damn long (something I'd never say of Wagner).


----------



## Earthling

Just downloaded this from Amazon:










Thanks to new member NEF for bringing Gorecki's second symphony to my attention.


----------



## Conor71

Ordered these :


----------



## dmg

Added the following to my collection recently (from clearance bins, of course  ):


----------



## dmg

I also found this delightful surprise:



















Was this recording given away / sold at the Montestaffoli castle in San Gimignano? And it wound up at a second hand shop in Texas for $2? And a beautiful recording to top it all off!!!


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Magnum_Opus




----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Conor71

Some more discs this week :


----------



## Guest

I am a huge fan of the Tallis Scholars, and can't seem to get enough of their recordings.

Also, on a complete whim, I decided to try some Arvo Part. I have enjoyed other recordings by Hillier, so I decided to start with this one:


----------



## JSK

Solti conducting La Boheme with Caballe and Domingo on RCA for $1.49. Never know what you'll find at Hastings. They often have nothing at a price worth paying, but occasionally have an absolute bargain like this one.


----------



## World Violist

Dr Mike, I greatly admire Arvo Part and think his music that I've heard is really great.

Bought these programmes because I found out that they had Bernstein's famous talk on Beethoven's 5th symphony, with alternate sketches and why they were left out etc., as well as some other amazing talks.










Bernstein's Omnibus programmes! Good ol' 1950's black-and-white!


----------



## Earthling

DrMike said:


> Also, on a complete whim, I decided to try some Arvo Part. I have enjoyed other recordings by Hillier, so I decided to start with this one:


Later down the track, *DrMike*, you might want to get *THIS* disc. In the past I've had quite a few recordings of Part's, but the _Te Deum _(as well as the _Berliner Messe_) are particularly outstanding in every way. The ending of the _Te Deum_ is unforgettable.


----------



## Earthling

World Violist said:


> Bernstein's Omnibus programmes! Good ol' 1950's black-and-white!


Imagine this was actually a TV series!

A few days ago I spent a lot of time tracking down these (and other lectures) of Bernstein on YouTube (recently ordered _The Unanswered Question _which is a transcript of lectures he gave at Harvard in the early 70s). He had such a knack for communicating wonderfully!


----------



## Aramis

Earthling said:


> Imagine this was actually a TV series!
> 
> A few days ago I spent a lot of time tracking down these (and other lectures) of Bernstein on YouTube (recently ordered _The Unanswered Question _which is a transcript of lectures he gave at Harvard in the early 70s). He had such a knack for communicating wonderfully!


Yeah, I think I even started thread about it but noone replied =Z


----------



## haydnguy

Just clicked the "GO" button:










































Special thanks to StLuke's for his recommendations...


----------



## haydnguy

Also, this one. (Limited to six images per post).


----------



## karenpat

haydnguy, I also have the byzantine chants disc. fascinating.
my latest:


----------



## Il Seraglio

haydnguy said:


> Just clicked the "GO


What a bizarre coincidence.

I got these recently.
















The Giulini recording I got mainly for Berlioz' Romeo. I could have gotten Colin Davis's recording, but it got some terrible reviews.


----------



## Conor71

Placed an order for these:


----------



## Earthling

It wasn't my intention to get yet another recording of Bach's Sonatas & Partitas (Podger, Holloway) but I just heard samples of this and I'm really impressed... Ordered today.


----------



## Guest

Earthling said:


> It wasn't my intention to get yet another recording of Bach's Sonatas & Partitas (Podger, Holloway) but I just heard samples of this and I'm really impressed... Ordered today.


I enjoy Henryk Szeryng's recording. I also have Perlman's, but haven't given it as much of a hearing. I just listened to Szeryng's recording yesterday, in fact!


----------



## Guest

Earthling said:


> Later down the track, *DrMike*, you might want to get *THIS* disc. In the past I've had quite a few recordings of Part's, but the _Te Deum _(as well as the _Berliner Messe_) are particularly outstanding in every way. The ending of the _Te Deum_ is unforgettable.


I took your advice, and got this:








The Te Deum is incredible. I have listened to the album once already, and very much liked it. I need some more quiet time to absorb it some more.

And because I enjoyed De Profundis so much, I decided to go to my library and pick up some other works of Part to sample:


----------



## World Violist

Glad to see you're getting into Arvo Part, DrMike! Wonderful composer. One of the first CDs I got of his works was "Alina," which contains two of the sparest pieces I've ever heard. This CD is rather controversial in a way, but it's actually the root of everything that he composed afterward, so you may well want to hear it. http://www.amazon.com/Alina-Arvo-Pä...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1279902388&sr=8-1


----------



## Earthling

I had intended on getting Bylsma's recording next, but I've postponed that, getting this instead:










I can't wait to get this one in the mail!


----------



## karenpat




----------



## Conor71

Arrived yesterday :


----------



## hocket

DrMike said:


> I am a huge fan of the Tallis Scholars, and can't seem to get enough of their recordings.


As I've mentioned elsewhere I have mixed feelings about the Tallis Scholars. They are superb but their tendency to transpose up can cause some pieces to lack their full force -something which may not be apparent until you hear the piece done by someone else. In any event that Byrd disc is great, much better than their rather staid versions of the Masses IMO, and feature an unforgettable rendition of 'Sing Joyfully Unto the Lord'. You really must check out The Cardinall's Musick's Byrd recordings though.


----------



## mamascarlatti




----------



## mamascarlatti

Gave the old credit card a bit of a bashing.


----------



## World Violist

I'm getting somewhat tired of Ravi Shankar's LP-time-limited recordings, so I've decided I'd check out another Khan pupil: Nikhil Banerjee (1931-1986). Apparently these CDs, released by Raga Records, are fast becoming known as some of the greatest sitar recordings ever made--and they are much, much longer than anything from Shankar's recordings. Take, for example, the one I'm about to order on Amazon: It runs 79 minutes (and that's not the longest).










Rag Malgunji: Munich 1980
Nikhil Banerjee, sitar; Anindo Chatterjee, tabla


----------



## karenpat

mamascarlatti said:


> Gave the old credit card a bit of a bashing.


I've heard some good things about that production.  Saw a youtube link here in another thread, fascinating.


----------



## joen_cph

About 25 LPs and 1 CD at a Copenhagen sale, total price 20 Euros, all in good condition:

CD Kokkonen: Requiem. Have come to like this dynamic composer, apparently influenced by Bartok, Shostakovich and others, especially the BIS recordings and his piece for harpsichord and strings,"Durch ein Spiegel".

LP Penderecki: 1.Violin Cto/Stern. Had a Russian LP-version, but Stern`s version is very impressive (like his Rochberg concerto) and it is a version without the sometimes sneeze-sounding Russian brass … The work is rather neo-Romantic and Penderecki has become self-repetitive in an almost Vivaldian manner during the later years as regards certain musical phrases, but this work is captivating.

LP A Portrait of Penderecki/Candide LP. Never saw this issue before, includes some rarely seen works, such as the Miniatures for Violin & Piano. A wonderful label it was, Candide, nice sleeves and notes as well.

LP Chopin:1st Piano Concerto/Kilenyi,Mitropolous. Forgot that I had the Kilenyi/Prohaska issue as well. Some nice playing, especially in the slow movement. Relatively fast tempi. Not an incredible recording though, not among the best, and the work remains somewhat weak, IMO.

LP Lecuona plays Lecuona piano pieces, RCA. Old issue, 1955. Sounds like a Spanish-Latino, improvising, cigar-smoking bar-pianist, fun.

4LP Liszt: Christus/Dorati. Had this already as a CD, but at this price would take it as a guarantee of owning it for the rest of my life … A magnificent recording of what is probably Liszt´s most important vocal work, unless one prefers "Faust" or the - much more austere - "Via Crucis".

3LP Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi/Marriner, Argo LP. These forces in Vivaldi´s "L`Estro …" op.3 have always been one of my absolute favourites as regards baroque music. Corelli´s works are less interesting and varied, but this set will replace a damaged one I had with Warchal and the Slovak ensemble.

LP Mahler 1.Symphony/Bernstein,NYPO. Didn´t have this issue, in spite of it being regarded as one of the best. Probably my last GM I, though, somehow the music is generally not so much to my liking. Also own Scherchen, Tennstedt, Leinsdorf, Ozawa, Mitropoulos, Bernstein+CtGebouw.

LP Schnabel: Duodecimet, String Trio. An old LP of rarely recorded works. Schnabel´s compositorial style was quite modern/advanced. Haven´t heard it yet, also own some piano works.

LP Schmitt: Piano preludes "Soirs"/Manuela. Disappointing bagatelles, apparently, not on the level of Debussy and Ravel, it seems, not much going on.

LP Raymond Loucheur: Violin Concerto, Percussion Concerto. Never heard of this French guy, but the Violin Cto seems good and attractive, a bit like a modernized Sibelius perhaps, dark but varied.

LP Sæverud 6th Symphony, Nystedt, Monrad Johansen "Pan". Rarely recorded orchestral works. Philips.

LP Grace Williams: 2.Symphony, Ballads for Orchestra. BBC. Had nothing of her, know nothing either.

LP Rochberg: Piano Quintet, Nonesuch LP. A neo-Beethovenian masterpiece, highly enjoyable. My old LP had some surface noise and scratches, this one hasn´t.

2LP Ireland: Piano Trios, 2.Violin Sonata etc. Saga lp. The sound is quite awful in these early-60s releases, apparently mono, and hinders the enjoyment.

2LP Schmidt: Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln/Lippe, Patzak. Some nice passages in this work, Bachian as well as Straussian, but overall the work is not so much to my taste, a bit naïve in its dogmatism of Holiness and frozen, institutionalized Celebrating.

LP Schmidt:Variations on a Hussar Song + Arriaga Symphony /Bauer, EMI LP. The Variations opens a bit like his fine 4th Symphony. Among his better works.

LP Busoni: 2 Violin Sonatas/Gulli-Casella Duo.

LP Virgil Thomson: Piano Sonatas 1-2 etc./Coxe. Like very bad and banal Milhaud, an insulting issue. The works come from Thomson´s early Paris years.

1CD bought in Prague, price 7 Euros:
Max Brod (1884-1968): Piano Quintet, songs etc. /Supraphon. Less _Angst_ and conflicts than one would think in the compositional output of this Kafka-befriended author and biographer, who spent the later years in Israel , but revisted Prague after WW II. There is a memorial plaque of Brod next to Kafka´s grave in Prague. I discovered this plaque only while visiting the churchyard in the morning and then saw the CD in the afternoon; the CD notes tells of the background of exactly the plaque … weird. 
The Quintet seems quite lyrical actually, but it is also a later work than I thought.


----------



## mamascarlatti

*La Belle Helene*



karenpat said:


> I've heard some good things about that production.  Saw a youtube link here in another thread, fascinating.


I decided to buy the DVD after seeing it (free) on Classical TV. It was such fun that I wanted it in better quality.


----------



## lalalalalalala

I just purchased Erwin Nyiregyhazi live and in Concert. One disc left


----------



## Conor71

Just arrived yesterday:


----------



## Sid James

*Stanford* - Requiem (Soloists/RTE Nat. Orch. Ireland/Leaper) Naxos

*Pablo Casals *recordings from the 1930's - Bach, Beethoven, Brahms - EMI

*Handel* - Messiah, highlights (Baroque Scholars Ens.) Naxos

*Thomson* - The Plow that Broke the Plains & The River - suites; Autumn for harp, strings, percussion / *Hanson* - Symphony No. 2 "Romantic" (LA Ch. Orch/Marriner/St. Louis Sym/Slatikin) EMI


----------



## World Violist

I decided to get a book.










Kalevi Aho: Finnish Music


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered this :


----------



## Conor71

and this.. (now have all Bach's Keyboard works played on Harpsichord ):


----------



## Aramis

Finally the famous set of complete piano works by Szymanowski:










I couldn't gather full collection without this set. There is Naxos serie which also included all of his piano works but I managed to get only one of volumes. I can finally hear less known works that I was curious about since long time. And it's good to hear old ones in new interpretation (timbre of piano in this recording resemble colour and mood (?) of cover).


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Guest




----------



## sospiro




----------



## Conor71




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The most recent purchases include:



















Actually an opera setting the passion of Christ... not a passion ala Bach.










Golijov's, on the other hand, is a passion... written specifically for the 250th Bach anniversary. A marvelous work at that.










After discovering I had nothing by Janacek I decided to begin here. I did own his _Glagolitic Mass_ at one point but must have loaned it to someone or lost in during a move.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

These last three? Well one can never have too much Biber or Zelenka!!

Beyond this... I have mostly been expanding my collection of jazz and blues recently... although now I am looking over a number of Jordi Savall discs that I just must have.


----------



## mamascarlatti




----------



## jhar26

mamascarlatti said:


>


You'll love this one.


----------



## Aramis

mamascarlatti said:


>


Lady Shostakovich? Never heard of her, is she related to Dmitri somehow?


----------



## World Violist

Aramis said:


> Lady Shostakovich? Never heard of her, is she related to Dmitri somehow?


I think that's referring to his wife... only issue is which one and why she wrote an opera about Macbeth of Mtsensk...


----------



## JSK

jhar26 said:


> You'll love this one.


Never seen it on DVD, but it's an absolutely gorgeous opera.


----------



## Sid James

I got this today for $2! Have never heard this work before, I want to do so because the Sydney Philharmonia Choirs will be performing it in a few months.

*Berlioz *- Te Deum, Op. 22
Franco Tagliavini, tenor
Wandsworth School Boy's Choir
London SO & Chorus
Nicolas Kynaston, organ
Colin Davis, conductor

Philips LP


----------



## Artaserse




----------



## World Violist

Ordered this today... I only hope it gets here before I leave for college. I leave in 6 days, but on the other hand, it's shipping from Kentucky (where I am right now). Sooo yeah...










Ravi Shankar: Nine Decades, volume 1

I'm pretty excited about this series, it should be really amazing what with all the archival stuff and Ravi himself handpicking everything. Good thing is that I found this CD right at the beginning of this new record label (this being their inaugural disc), so I can collect their stuff as it comes out.


----------



## World Violist

A bit of downloading:


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Guest




----------



## Falstaft

I admit I bought the latter sheerly because of the awesome cover.


----------



## Conor71

I sold these Discs a couple of months ago and decided I wanted them back so re-purchased them today! :


----------



## World Violist

Mahler: Symphony No. 1; Ives: Central Park in the Dark/The Unanswered Question
Michael Gielen/SWR Baden-Baden und Freiburg


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Conor71

Placed an order for these 2:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Johann Gottlieb Goldberg* (1727 - 1756), _Harpsichord Concertos_ played by the Baroque Orchestra of the Universty of Salamanca/Jacques Ogg (on period instruments).

(Goldberg is more famous today for his name being associated with Bach's _Goldberg Variations_, although the famous story cannot be authenticated).


----------



## World Violist

So my Ravi Shankar order was canceled because the company I ordered it from didn't have it in stock. This Ravi Shankar guy must be one popular dude...


----------



## joen_cph

_3 LPs bought yesterday at an antiquarian sale in Copenhagen, price 2,75 Euro:_

2 LP Beethoven: 5 Cello Sonatas/Rostropovich,Richter/ philips. Probably my last recording of these works - have the Bløndal Bengtsson/Blyme and the Perenyi/Schiff, and I prefer the intensity of the last-mentioned by far, whereas Rostropovich can actually be a bit subdued in comparison, and the sound is not the best either.

1 LP Stravinsky: Sacre / Bernstein, NYPO/philips stereo. A classic that I didn´t have, recommended by many. Heard the 1st half, which is very good and with good sound, but perhaps not very different from some of the others. Will also check out Dudamel, brought to attention by *World Violist *and then I don´t need any more recordings.

_About 35 LPs bought at an antiquarian sale in Copenhagen. Total price 16 Euro:_

4LP: Kachalevsky: Ukrainian Symphony + Gomolyaka: 1.Symphony + Revutsky: 2.Symphony + Filippenko: 2. String Quartet/Melodya. Some rare repertoire and old LPs, however musically not so exhilerating. The 6 Filippenko quartets need a modern recording.

3LP: Verdi: Nabucco/Sinopoli/dg. Awful music. Bought it because of curiosity as regards the circumstances of the famous chorus sections.

2LP: Strauss: Salome/Karajan,Behrens/emi. Will replace a Suitner recording on eterna. Not a big fan, but this one seems better and more beautiful in general.

LP: Liszt: Sonata, Legendes, La Lugubre Gondola I-II/Brendel/philips. Am not a Brendel fan, too dry in his approach, but some fine nuances in certain passages and the works are all masterpieces. Have many recordings, prefer the Gilels live Sonata on Brilliant and the various Horowitz ones, plus Devoyon in "La Lugubre Gondola" and, for instance, Nyiregyhazi in the "Legendes".

LP: Gerard Schurman: Francis Bacon Studies for Orchestra + Variants/chandos. Didn´t know this composer who was inspired by the contemporary painter to a large orchestral work.

LP: Kara Karayev: Don Quixote Suite + Honegger:Concertino, Debussy/melodiya. The Karayev is a quite catchy piece in a typical Soviet style of, say, Khachaturian.

3LP: Melikov: Legend of Love, ballet/Gergiev/melodiya. Melikov has written very good symphonies and this seems to be a fine, serious and varied work.

2LP: Vivaldi: La Stravaganza op.4/Marriner,AcStMartin/argo. Superb, I love these forces in Baroque music.

LP: Poulenc: Orchestral Songs/Benoit,Pretre/angel. Very good, some African exoticism and folksy pieces mainly from his early years, well sung.

LP: Respighi: Fountains,Pines/Sargent/everest stereo. Not sure I´ll keep this, but it is well-articulated, where others often make the ongoings of the outbursts somewhat unclear.

LP: Bartok: 2.Violin Cto + Ravel: Tzigane/Stern,Bernstein,Ormandy/philips. What a splendid violinist he was. Superb.

LP: Milhaud: 2.Symphony + Auric: Phedre /Tzipine/angel. Rare works; Auric´s Phedre is perhaps his most important piece and much more serious than his small works.

3LP: Monteverdi: Les Plus Beaux Madrigaux vol.6,7,8/Corboz/erato. Including such masterpieces as Il Combattimento and Lamento d´Arianna, but this seems to be a bit dispappointing in the voices perhaps. Corboz has made a fine "Orfeo", though.

LP: Svendsen: 2.Symphony,Norwegian Rhapsodies/mercury mono. Only bought it because of the cover, a very seldom occurrence; am collecting those by the Danish artist Bjørn Wiinblad, who is quite a name here; his record cover production for Mercury has never been dealt with. Own 4 of them.

2LP: Mahler: 5.Symphony etc./Levine/rca. Giving him a try ... Seems quite good.

2LP: Mahler: 5.Symphony/Barbirolli/emi. Once had it, and found it too slow, but now it seems better and well-articulated. A clear sound-picture also. Probably my last GM V, unless I find the Scherchen/Philadelphia at a reasonable price.

LP: Bantock: Fifine the Fair + Delius:Songs of Sunset/Beecham/emi. The Bantock symphonic poem is rare. Had the Delius already.

4LP: Brahms: 4 Symphonies - Karajan/dg. Am not very glad about the Brahms symphonies in general, but this set seems to have its moments. For instance, the opening of the 1st is indeed impressive.

LP: Mozart: Symphonies 39,40 - Beecham/philips. Now have the last 6 symphonies conducted by Beecham, lively and interesting.

LP: Mozart: Symphony 38/Sejna & Eine Kleine/Scherchen/supraphon. Mainly because of the Scherchen participation, but Sejna was also a fine conductor.


----------



## mamascarlatti




----------



## Debussy007

I just picked up Carl Orff:


----------



## Aramis




----------



## World Violist

Sibelius Edition, Volume 2: Chamber Music I


----------



## Conor71

World Violist said:


> Sibelius Edition, Volume 2: Chamber Music I


Cool purchase  - I have been considering getting the 2 Chamber music Sets for a while but have held off due to concerns about the quality of the pieces (same goes for Siby's Piano music which I have also been holding off on) - I would really appreciate your thoughts on this set in the What are you listening to thread when you listen to this set .


----------



## Conor71




----------



## World Violist

Impulse buy... after hearing the first 20 or so seconds of the YOUTUBE VIDEO of it... haha










Rozsa: Viola Concerto. I am going to learn it this year, whether my teacher helps me out or discourages me. Mwahaha!!!


----------



## Guest

World Violist said:


> Impulse buy... after hearing the first 20 or so seconds of the YOUTUBE VIDEO of it... haha


I do that all the time! I bought all nine Vaughan Williams symphonies after hearing a few minutes of the London Symphony...turned out to be a great impulse buy!

This is not an impulse buy; I've been listening to the entire Roussel Symphony no. 3 on YouTube for a while now and decided I needed to get it. Awesome recording.


----------



## jhar26

I already ordered the Rossini dvd awhile back, but they let me know that they were out of copies, so I had to re-order it from another seller. :angry:


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Conor71

Just ordered these:


----------



## mamascarlatti

The Kleiber includes both Rosenkavaliers, 2 New Year's concerts + more.


----------



## Guest

My first Biber recording, but not my first recording by Savall. Looking forward to hearing this.


----------



## Aggelos

Very nice CD









http://www.lucillechung.com/piano/?p=38
http://www.clicmusique.com/saint-saens-transcriptions-pour-piano-chung-p-4297.html


----------



## World Violist

Joe Hisaishi: Princess Mononoke Symphonic Suite
Mario Clemens/Czech Philharmonic Orchestra

I dunno, I just find Joe Hisaishi's soundtracks to be amazing. I don't know if this can live up to the movie (what with the wonderful long stretches of total silence in the movie that are surely impossible without the images), but I still find the music to be wonderfully expressive. Hence my purchase of this.


----------



## World Violist

And now I just ordered over $100 of stuff which I suppose I ought to feel guilty about but don't feel like because most of it was necessary.

1) the score to York Bowen's first viola sonata (I'm learning it this semester!!!)
2) the score to Per Norgard's Libro per Nobuko (we're doing something by him in orchestra and I like the quarter tone glissandi...)
3) the third volume of the BIS Sibelius Edition (Voice & Orchestra) (this was the unnecessary one, and about 35% of the total cost... so I feel pretty good)


----------



## mamascarlatti




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Purchases have been tapering off lately... but I'm still focusing on the Baroque and earlier. I just had to get the Zemlinsky and the Whitacre... both of which were incredible bargains not to be passed up.


----------



## drth15

*Most Recent*

The Magic Of Satie-Thibaudet
Suk, Asrael Symphony-Bav RSO Kubelik


----------



## jhar26

My first buy of a Janacek opera on DVD.


----------



## Conor71

This one looked interesting :


----------



## mamascarlatti

jhar26 said:


> My first buy of a Janacek opera on DVD.


I've been contemplating that one too. I'll wait till you've watched it!


----------



## Grosse Fugue

Already listened to most of it, really good.


----------



## World Violist

I just downloaded Per Norgard's "Libro per Nobuko" for solo viola (one guess as to the recipient of the dedication...), because I'm determined to learn it and it's really really difficult for me to figure it out without something to help me figure out all the crazy harmonics (there are a lot of rather bizarre instructions in here that I've no idea how to decipher... I'm such a newbie when it comes to modern music scores!).

I'm gonna learn it though. I haven't let difficulty stop me before and I won't start that trend with this piece.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Made the mistake of borrowing this from the library:










Which means I now HAVE to have this:


----------



## Guest

And now for something completely different:









One of those things I wouldn't normally have purchased, but it had Savall recording it, so why not? Looking forward to hearing his take on something most definitely not German, Italian, or French. And good Lord - the booklet alone that comes with this is incredible.


----------



## jhar26

Arrived today....


----------



## joen_cph

*WorldViolist:*


> I just downloaded Per Norgard's "Libro per Nobuko" for solo viola (one guess as to the recipient of the dedication...), because I'm determined to learn it and it's really really difficult for me to figure it out without something to help me figure out all the crazy harmonics (there are a lot of rather bizarre instructions in here that I've no idea how to decipher... I'm such a newbie when it comes to modern music scores!).
> 
> I'm gonna learn it though. I haven't let difficulty stop me before and I won't start that trend with this piece.


Interesting how Nørgård is getting attention ... Being from the small country of Nørgård myself, may I ask how you came across such a relatively obscure piece (haven´t even heard about it myself) ?

*Tahnak*:
Thanks for the earlier info about a Brahms 2.Cto unknown to me, the vintage Richter/Kondrashin issue; just got it, and it is indeed among the most impressive and temperamental ones ...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Carl Heinrich Graun (1703 - 1759), _Montezuma_ (1755); opera in 3 acts. Libretto by (Graun's employer) Frederick II (King of Prussia).

_Deutsche Kammerakademie_/J. Goritzki


----------



## World Violist

joen_cph said:


> *WorldViolist:*
> 
> Interesting how Nørgård is getting attention ... Being from the small country of Nørgård myself, may I ask how you came across such a relatively obscure piece (haven´t even heard about it myself) ?


I play the viola and I attend a college that pretty much focuses on modern music and had as a head librarian of the music library a violist for a long time... Also, Per Nørgård is apparently getting some of his music played here, so I decided to get a head-start and listen to some of his other music and see if he wrote any for viola solo... and he had.


----------



## joen_cph

In case someone is interested, Nørgård is of course probably the most well-known of contemporary Danish composers together with Ruders and, to a lesser extent, Vagn Holmboe, Niels Viggo Bentzon, Ib Nørholm and Bent Sørensen. Very well-travelled, remarkably well-read, spiritually interested and a Cosmopolitan, always interesting to listen to on the radio when being interviewed. The oeuvre is extremely diversified, from the late-Romanticism of the 1st Symphony to a period of various avantgarde-influences and a lot of different experimentation, some of the works very appealing, some of them too anarchistic to my taste. He´s difficult to categorize as a composer and it is impossible to say how a work is going to be like until one has actually heard it ... Seems to have become more lyrical or reaching some sort of synthesis during the latest years. There is also a viola concerto from the 80s, "Remembering Child", written for Zukerman, a very lyrical and a bit hazily-discreet work. Nørgård has had performances at the Proms and the US, I know, the Brits seem to like him - and Ruders - especially. For chamber music buffs I´dlike to recommend an early 1st Clarinet Trio and solo cello works such as Solo Intimo. At the other end of the spectre, there is a jaw-dropping Concerto for Percussion and Orchestra, "For Change" - the Gert Mortensen recording being the best - and many orchestral works, Symphonies 5,6,7 perhaps being the most immediately appealing together with No.3 (the Dausgaard recording being far better than Segerstam´s or Vetö´s) and No.1 ...


----------



## Conor71




----------



## World Violist

Now that I've more or less officially become obsessed with the music of Per Nørgård, I decided I might as well get some of his music on CD. Settled on these two discs as firsts after hearing some sound samples; really interesting works!









Nørgård: String Quartets 1-6
Kontra Quartet









Nørgård: String Quartets 7-10
Kroger Quartet

Yep, I chose quartets over the more famous symphonies. I'm somewhat of a completist and felt better getting the complete quartets (so far) in one go rather than waiting a few months and gradually collecting the symphonies. Those will be my next project though, I expect.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

This is utterly civilised. *Bernhard Henrik Crusell (1775 - 1838)* quartets for clarinet, violin, viola and cello.


----------



## Argus

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> This is utterly civilised.


Blatant Aramis bait.:devil:

:tiphat:


----------



## World Violist

Per Norgard: Siddharta


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

An eclectic mix... but as usual I'm focused largely upon vocal music and still making an effort to broaden my collection of "early music" without ignoring Modern and Contemporary work:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I was especially unable to pass up this bargain:










For about $10 US this box set comes with the following four discs:





































This discs do not come in paper slipcases or any such thing. No, you get 4 discs in the jewel-cases, as originally sold with the original packaging and booklet. All of these recordings are first-class performance... any one of which sells for more individually than this whole set. My only complaint is that the cover art leaves something to be desired. The Four Seasons cover is just plain ugly while the other three are part of Naive's misguided (naive?) attempt to make classical music appear more accessible by packaging it like an ad out of Vogue Magazine. Still an incredible value.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

StlukesguildOhio said:


> ... you get 4 discs in the jewel-cases, as originally sold with the original packaging and booklet.


Sounds excellent. Will buy next time.

Picked these up. Wonderful performances. Rachel Podger; baroque violin and Garry Cooper; fortepiano.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Another fine collection for an evil Dark Lord of Collectors.


----------



## hocket

StlukesguildOhio;110272
[IMG said:


> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/4946924268_e510f43850.jpg[/IMG]


You'll have to let me know what those Gothic Voices' records are like as I've had my eye on their 'Spirits of England and France' series for a while. For now I'd best go and wipe the drool off my chin.


----------



## mamascarlatti




----------



## Conor71

Just ordered today:


----------



## Guest

Another addition to my growing Roy Harris collection (although, admittedly, that's not saying much). Nothing really spectacular here, but interesting stuff nonetheless. I'm still waiting (im)patiently for Naxos to finish their set of Harris' complete symphonies (of which nos. 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, and 9 are already on disc).


----------



## World Violist

Enescu: Symphony No. 3, Concert Overture
Christian Mandeal, "George Enescu" Bucharest Philharmonic









Sibelius: Scenes historiques I&II, King Christian II Suite, etc.
Pietari Inkinen/New Zealand Symphony









Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise, etc.
Inkinen/NZSO


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Xaltotun

I have just started getting into classical music. These are my first CD buys:


MOZART: Symphonies 40 & 41 "Jupiter" (Barry Wordsworth/Capella Istropolitana/Naxos)

I'm not very pleased with this one. I don't like the overall sound of it, it sounds flat and not very majestic. Also, the playing doesn't seem that spirited. It should be full of air and clouds and sun and thunder. I'll have to find a better recording of these ones.

MUSSORGSKY: Pictures at an Exhibition / Night on a Bare Mountain (Theodore Kuchar/National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine/Naxos)

I'm not crazy about this interpretation either. Something in the sound irks me, and it feels as if the players are not totally getting "in the mood" of the piece(s). It feels flat and lazy and not mesmerizing and eccentric, as it should. Perhaps one has to be a bit crazy to play these pieces - or somewhat of an "actor", in addition to being a "musician"? I'll have to find a better recording of this one, as well.

DVORÁK: Symphony No. 9 "From the New World" / Symphonic Variations (Marin Alsop/Baltimore Symphony Orchestra/Naxos)

This one is all right! The sound is good, and the right mood is achieved. I don't know if it's *spectacular*, but it does the job. It'll be some time until I need another recording of this one, I think.

BRAHMS: Symphony No. 1 / Tragic Overture / Academic Festival Overture (Marin Alsop/London Philharmonic Orchestra/Naxos)

This one is all right as well! Like the previous one, both the sound and the mood do please my untrained ear. However, I get the feeling that this symphony could be made even more dramatic and overwhelming. For example, the slow tempo of the "grand melody" in the 4th movement puzzles me a bit. That said, I do like this CD, but I'm quite certain that I'm going to try to find even better versions of it, because I like this symphony a LOT.

I'm also looking forward to finding superb recordings of these works:

RIMSKY-KORSAKOV: Scheherazade
WAGNER: some kind of "orchestral highlights" recording focusing on his later operas, before delving deeper into the full operas themselves
HAYDN: the "London" symphonies
RACHMANINOV: Études-Tableaux op. 39
BERLIOZ: Symphonie Fantastique
SHOSTAKOVITCH: Festive Overture

and more to come, when I discover more classical music.


----------



## jhar26

Xaltotun said:


> I'm also looking forward to finding superb recordings of these works:
> 
> RIMSKY-KORSAKOV: Scheherazade
> WAGNER: some kind of "orchestral highlights" recording focusing on his later operas, before delving deeper into the full operas themselves
> HAYDN: the "London" symphonies
> BERLIOZ: Symphonie Fantastique


Some great recordings of these....

-For the Rimsky-Korsakov try Yuri Temirkanov or Fritz Reiner
-For Wagner's orchestral highlights try Otto Klemperer
-For the Haydn London Symphonies try Colin Davis if you want modern instruments or Franz Bruggen if you prefer period instruments
-For the Berlioz, try Charles Munch


----------



## Aramis

> -For Wagner's orchestral highlights try Otto Klemperer


No, sire :tiphat:

For Wagner orchestral highlights, try this:










And throw it out after first listen because listening to Wagner orchestral excerpts shrinks your brain.


----------



## Xaltotun

Thanks, guys! I'm taking notes!

Aramis - when listening to Wagner, do you always listen to a whole opera, from start to finish? If so, it sure is an admirable approach, but I think I'll start by picking the sugary cherries


----------



## Aramis

> Aramis - when listening to Wagner, do you always listen to a whole opera, from start to finish? If so, it sure is an admirable approach, but I think I'll start by picking the sugary cherries


No, when I listen to Wagner's lieder or piano sonata or his symphony then I don't listen to the whole opera :tiphat:

To start the way you plan is not wrong in itself, the whole problem is about ending with this practice as soon as possible, if it will become your habit then you're lost.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

One of my very favourite utterly civilised chamber genres.

Nepomuk Piano Quintet (on period instruments) playes piano quintets by:
Ferdinand Ries (1784 - 1838),
Franz Limmer (1808 - 1857),
Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778 - 1837),
Johann Ladislaus Dussek (1760 - 1812), 
George Onslow (1784 - 1853),
Johann Baptist Cramer (1771 - 1858) and Franz Schubert.

3 CDs, one piano quintet by each composer listed. The fortepianos used in the recordings were later models, copies of instruments dated 1798, 1837 and 1824 for example, not early Classical models, for those of you a little averse to early fortepianos.


----------



## jurianbai

I still hunting the Onslow's string quartet. As for the latest _u.c._ music I get is this, highly recommended!


----------



## Guest

Bought the Gershwin for the Preludes; got the Roussel because he's just awesome.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Bix

Xaltotun said:


> I'm also looking forward to finding superb recordings of these works:
> 
> RIMSKY-KORSAKOV: Scheherazade
> WAGNER: some kind of "orchestral highlights" recording focusing on his later operas, before delving deeper into the full operas themselves
> HAYDN: the "London" symphonies
> RACHMANINOV: Études-Tableaux op. 39
> BERLIOZ: Symphonie Fantastique
> SHOSTAKOVITCH: Festive Overture
> 
> and more to come, when I discover more classical music.


For the Rachmaninov Études-Tableaux op. 39 - I would try the Nikolai Lugansky


----------



## Bix

Well I am trying to make September my English composers month - and a friend bought me a boxset for my 30th birthday, it is all of Ralph Vaughan Williams works, so thats a good start - now to listen to them.










The participants are some of my favrouties also so it should be good listening - the London Symphony, Liverpool Phil, London Phil, Boult, Willcocks and Groves. I've started with the Serenade to Music as I have performed that - there is a choral, 16 and orchestral version of it - all quite superb.


----------



## Guest

After seeing the praise this recording received, I decided to add it to the library. Too early for a full judgment, but thus far I like it.


----------



## World Violist




----------



## Xaltotun

Bix said:


> For the Rachmaninov Études-Tableaux op. 39 - I would try the Nikolai Lugansky


Thank you very much! Went to my little notebook as well.


----------



## World Violist




----------



## World Violist

Since my previous order from this series was canceled because of lack of stock (no wonder; it was five dollars...), I decided to start again, as it were, from the "beginning," although in this weird layout I've got no idea where in the year I am...

Bach: Complete Cantatas, Volumes 1 and 2
John Eliot Gardiner, Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, et al.


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Conor71

These arrived today:


----------



## World Violist

Still some more Bach cantatas...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Sid James

Just got this, listened to half of the 45 minute work in the store, and it was mind-blowing. Some of the most subtle and delicate textures that I've heard so far (not brutal at all, although Xenakis sometimes has that reputation). Will be putting it on at home in a while...


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Conor71

Ordered this:


----------



## World Violist

Enescu: Poeme Roumain; Vox Maris; Voix de la Nature

and my first music preorder! I'm excited about this one...










Ravel: the Piano concerti and Miroirs
Pierre-Laurent Aimard; Pierre Boulez/Cleveland Orchestra

So excited about that last one; watched a video online of Aimard playing the left hand with Boulez and the BPO and it was so amazing. I just can't believe it took them this long, I mean a pianist reknowned for clarity paired with a conductor reknowned for clarity playing a composer that demands clarity and wrote two piano concerti? I suppose it's already been released internationally, but Amazon hasn't sold it yet, and that's where I checked... whatever. Still, one of the discs I'm really looking forward to hearing.


----------



## World Violist

This is rather odd... Boulez has apparently recorded Szymanowski for the first time as well... with the Vienna Philharmonic! I figure I've got to check this out...










Szymanowski: Violin Concerto No. 1, Symphony No. 3
Christian Tetzlaff, violin; Boulez/VPO

There are two CD's; first CD is performances, while the second CD is interview with Boulez. And the booklet (here apparently hardcover) contains essays about Boulez's approach to Szymanowski, stuff about his life and music in a more objective vein, etc. etc. etc... apparently DG are going all-out for Boulez's 85th birth year (they've also released his unexpected last Mahler CD: Adagio of the 10th and Des Knaben Wunderhorn).


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I have been slowly making my way through Schumann's relatively modest number of major works. He must have been too busy thinking about the stuff in life that drove him mad.

Symphonies nos.1 to 4 (the usual four numbered symphonies)
Symphony in G minor, _Zwickau_ (early incomplete work)
Symphony no.4, revised version (vast majority of "complete" sets simply have one version, not both of no.4)
Konzertstück for four horns, Op. 86
Overture, Scherzo, and Finale, Op. 52

_Orchestra Revolutionnaire et Romantique_ (on period instruments), John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Conor71

Got this OOP Disc through 3rd-Party vendor on Amazon.


----------



## karenpat

this is a very untypical choice for me. However I'm getting more and more fascinated by Glass and the meditative/repetitive quality of his work. At first I was confused since the track list on iTunes said Violin concerto and I couldn't hear a violin, however after I've previewed the tracks I also previewed a recording of the violin concerto with violin and the saxophone version sounded better somehow. (That, and the violin recording was an old naxos so may not have been the best)


----------



## Conor71

Placed an Amazon UK order for these old-school Bach performances.


----------



## Aramis




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

continued...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

continued...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

As usual... a rather eclectic selection... but there is some reason to it. Having accumulated a solid collection of the key composers (Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, Schubert, etc...) and delved into some depth into the music from Romanticism through the early 20th century, I now tend to focus (in spite of what some might think) upon music from the mid-20th century to the present as well as music from the Baroque and earlier. I also tend to focus upon vocal music over everything... after all, Robert Frost was right, "the aim was song."


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

And a few more...


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Conor71




----------



## Conor71




----------



## mamascarlatti




----------



## Sid James

StlukesguildOhio said:


> And a few more...


I really enjoyed that disc, and it was good to see the interview with the composer on the DVD as well as the performances of the two longer works (although I'm not impressed by the fancy effects applied to one of them). This disc was the first Carter cd that I bought, and I think that the solo and duo pieces especially are a good intro to the music of this composer for someone coming to him afresh (but also seasoned listeners, no doubt). I think Carter's brand of serialism sounds less edgy and disjointed than some - eg. Mosaics for harp solo and chamber ensemble is largely a lyrical work. Dialogues for piano solo and chamber ensemble (a larger group than in Mosaics) is also an engaging work, but has taken me a bit of time to get used to. This is a set to cherish...


----------



## Sid James

Just grabbed this one today:










This is my first exposure to these works in living memory & to Richter playing anything more modern than Liszt. The 5th piano concerto is quite complex, many ideas come, hang around briefly (the central toccata is less than 2 minutes!), and vanish into thin air. The 8th sonata is just such a profound statement, musically and otherwise, that it's hard to respond to it in words. Love Richter's "no frills" playing, which can be pretty understated, but also witty and almost sarcastic at the same time...


----------



## World Violist

I'm going to learn these. And I decided against getting the bigger set with Jaime Laredo playing the violin sonatas with Gould because I got this one for $4. Besides, I'd like some more freedom choosing a recording of the violin sonatas (maybe Manze's recording...).


----------



## World Violist

Yay Enescu 

Enescu and Lipatti interpret Enescu and Lipatti (ArkivMusic reissue)

Enescu: Violin Sonatas 2 and 3, 1st Orchestral Suite (!), Selections from Piano Suites 1 and 2
Lipatti: Sonatina for Piano Left Hand, Concertino for Piano and Strings

Yeah, this is a veritable goldmine for admirers of Enescu. Composer, violinist, pianist, and conductor are all showcased here. Not to mention Lipatti playing his own compositions (he was a composer?).

Edit... I also bought Enescu's biography by Noel Malcolm. Forward by Yehudi Menuhin (who else?).










I've been splurging a bit lately... time to sit back and listen to this stuff.


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Elgarian

Arrived yesterday. Amazing value at £10 for 5 CDs.


----------



## World Violist

Had to get this too... Enescu's only opera.










Oedipe
Jose van Dam, Brigitte Fassbaender, Marjanna Lipovsek, Gabriel Bacquier, Nicolai Gedda, etc. etc. etc.
Lawrence Foster conducts the Monte Carlo Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## ScipioAfricanus




----------



## Conor71




----------



## Conor71

Adding one more essential Opera to my collection .


----------



## Elgarian

Conor71 said:


> Adding one more essential Opera to my collection .


Simply the best.


----------



## Conor71

Elgarian said:


> Simply the best.


Nice, I look forward to hearing this one  - got it for a measly $20 AUS too which was cool! :trp:.


----------



## Bix

Conor71 said:


> Nice, I look forward to hearing this one  - got it for a measly $20 AUS too which was cool! :trp:.


Excellent price for an amazing Opera :tiphat:


----------



## Bix

I've just come back from London - popped into a music store whilst there (couldn't help myself) :lol:


----------



## Bix




----------



## jhar26

expecting these ones in my mailbox next week....


----------



## drbetteridge

*Grows on you*









Classic FM has been playing Sanctus quite a bit lately, and the more I hear it the more I like it. This is today's purchase!


----------



## ozradio

Our local NPR outlet has an audio sale very year of donated goods so I picked up the following for $4 each. Should provide many hours of listening enjoyment.






















































Strauss' Die Fledermause with Schwarzkopf, and Karl Ditters von Dittersdorf: 6 Symphonies after Ovid's Metamorphoses on Musical Heritage.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

As usual... about half of my latest purchases are of newer music... and the rest of older (mostly Baroque and earlier) music... and almost all of it vocal music.























































continued...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Conor71

Bought on sale at Borders today:


----------



## Conor71

Bix said:


>


Nice haul Bix! - The Planets/Enigma Vars. by Boult is excellent. John Dowland is an interesting composer, I have a Disc of his lachrimae which is pretty cool - that lute music will be great I think .


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Conor71




----------



## World Violist

Bach: Violin Concerti, Chaconne
Menuhin, violin; Enescu, conductor/violin; Monteux, conductor
Orchestre Symphonique de Paris


----------



## Guest

I realize that this is following closely on the Menuhin EMI recording - not meaning to contrast, I just picked this up this morning. I have to admit I didn't read the cover too carefully. I thought it was coming with a wonderful massive booklet, and that it was a steal for $10. So I was a little let down to find out it was just the 2009 HM catalog. But it will still give me good reading, as I decide what else I just HAVE to have in my collection.


----------



## World Violist

DrMike said:


> I realize that this is following closely on the Menuhin EMI recording - not meaning to contrast, I just picked this up this morning. I have to admit I didn't read the cover too carefully. I thought it was coming with a wonderful massive booklet, and that it was a steal for $10. So I was a little let down to find out it was just the 2009 HM catalog. But it will still give me good reading, as I decide what else I just HAVE to have in my collection.


Nice; I've seen this CD once or twice around the stores. Andrew Manze is really an amazing violinist. I've got his recording of the Handel violin sonatas (incredible), and it too came with a half-inch thick catalogue. Probably rather dated by now though, I should think...

And since now I know we're playing Norgard's Voyage into the Golden Screen in our orchestra, that gives me an excuse to expand my Norgard opera collection also! One of the recordings of Voyage is a filler for Norgard's early opera "Gilgamesh:"


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The Menuhin and Manze recordings are actually the two versions I have... and I would not be without either. They are both marvelous.


----------



## Guest

I haven't heard the Menuhin recording - I should, though. I have his recording of Beethoven's violin sonatas with Kempff, which is amazing.

I also like Julia Fischer's more recent recording, as well as Elizabeth Willcock's and Simon Standage's recording with Pinnock. You just can't have enough recordings of Bach's violin concertos.


----------



## Conor71

(not pictured) *Bach: Toccatas, BWV 912-916 - Christiane Jaccottet, Golden Master Series*


----------



## Conor71

Decided to get this after reading the Bel Canto thread in the Opera section - My last purchase for a while hopefully! :tiphat:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

DrMike said:


> I realize that this is following closely on the Menuhin EMI recording - not meaning to contrast, I just picked this up this morning. I have to admit I didn't read the cover too carefully. I thought it was coming with a wonderful massive booklet, and that it was a steal for $10. So I was a little let down to find out it was just the 2009 HM catalog. But it will still give me good reading, as I decide what else I just HAVE to have in my collection.


I have that recording with Andrew Manze. I also have The English Concert recording with Simon Standage (and Elizabeth Wilcock). Now, I also have another one by Simon Standage with his own period instrument band, Collegium Musicum 90 (Chandos label), offering the usual three violin concertos (as per The English Concert disc) with a concerto for three violins arranged from the triple harpsichord concerto. Plus, if you really enjoy Standage's performance (which is indeed top tier), he has another recording of two other Bach violin concertos arranged from two solo harpsichord concertos (Chandos also). I have these. Standage is (or was) professor of baroque violin at the Royal Academy of Music.


----------



## Argus

I should have read the title more closely before buying it.


----------



## dmg

I would have bought that anyway just because :lol:


----------



## World Violist

Argus said:


> I should have read the title more closely before buying it.


I'm really confused by this cover... a joke? It must be... wow.


----------



## Guest

Heard Carlo Gesualdo in music lit class today and I love his music. Very expressive, and the harmonies are way ahead of their time.


----------



## World Violist

Ugh... couldn't resist this. It appears I've found a way into Mozart after all.










Mozart: Die Zauberflote
Rene Jacobs et al.

I subscribe to the Harmonia Mundi email newsletter and after noticing that the last three or four of them were going crazy over this recording, I decided to look around in their website about it and see what the fuss was about. This is the first Mozart recording I've purchased in years; it had better be worth the $40+ I spent on it, but after watching the 10-minute promotional video, hearing the overture on Youtube, and finding that I am very enamoured of the conductor's very visual approach to recording opera (rather reminiscent of the Solti Ring, isn't it?), I figured "why not?"

I should really stop spending money on music, but it's really getting very difficult. I think I'll ask someone to tie me to a chair and lock me into one of the practice rooms with my viola so I can get away from internet (and thereby temptation) and also get some good practicing done...


----------



## Guest

World Violist said:


> Ugh... couldn't resist this. It appears I've found a way into Mozart after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart: Die Zauberflote
> Rene Jacobs et al.
> 
> I subscribe to the Harmonia Mundi email newsletter and after noticing that the last three or four of them were going crazy over this recording, I decided to look around in their website about it and see what the fuss was about. This is the first Mozart recording I've purchased in years; it had better be worth the $40+ I spent on it, but after watching the 10-minute promotional video, hearing the overture on Youtube, and finding that I am very enamoured of the conductor's very visual approach to recording opera (rather reminiscent of the Solti Ring, isn't it?), I figured "why not?"
> 
> I should really stop spending money on music, but it's really getting very difficult. I think I'll ask someone to tie me to a chair and lock me into one of the practice rooms with my viola so I can get away from internet (and thereby temptation) and also get some good practicing done...


Oooh - you must tell us how this is! I have Jacobs' recordings of Idomeneo and Figaro, and they are amazing. The Magic Flute is my favorite opera, and I love my Klemperer recording. I've been looking forward to this recording.


----------



## Conor71

Lost my resolve to not make any more purchases already! :devil: - Picked up the following Eloquence Discs in town today:


----------



## Conor71

Got these too!:


----------



## Elgarian

World Violist said:


> Ugh... couldn't resist this. It appears I've found a way into Mozart after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart: Die Zauberflote
> Rene Jacobs et al.


It's now just a matter of time before you'll find yourself _need_ing the other Jacobs Mozart operas on Harmonia Mundi (they are simply fabulous). So I'm afraid this is the beginning of the end for you, WV.

As for me, well, this arrived today!










Could be the best recording of the 1st symphony I've ever heard. I love this no-holds-barred approach, which leaves me gasping.


----------



## JMJ




----------



## World Violist

DrMike said:


> Oooh - you must tell us how this is! I have Jacobs' recordings of Idomeneo and Figaro, and they are amazing. The Magic Flute is my favorite opera, and I love my Klemperer recording. I've been looking forward to this recording.


I'll definitely say what I think of it when I get it. Of course, this is a completely new thing for me, but I do feel good about it.



Elgarian said:


> It's now just a matter of time before you'll find yourself _need_ing the other Jacobs Mozart operas on Harmonia Mundi (they are simply fabulous). So I'm afraid this is the beginning of the end for you, WV.


Thanks for the...um...confidence. :lol: :tiphat:


----------



## Argus

World Violist said:


> I'm really confused by this cover... a joke? It must be... wow.


Check out the whole Westminster Gold catalogue for some great coverwork.

http://www.westminstergold.com/

This is another favourite:


----------



## Guest

World Violist said:


> I'll definitely say what I think of it when I get it. Of course, this is a completely new thing for me, but I do feel good about it.
> 
> Thanks for the...um...confidence. :lol: :tiphat:


The Jacobs Mozart opera cycle has been amazing. I have heard several of the others, but only have Idomeneo and Figaro. Jacobs has really done wonders with these. My attraction to opera is very limited - almost exclusively to Mozart. The Magic Flute was one of the first classical works I fell in love with. I love Klemperer's recording on EMI, but have been looking for a complete recording (Klemperer omits the dialog). I have a recording by Christie which is nice, but still hasn't reached me anywhere near the level of Klemperer (Popp as the Queen of the Night is incredible).

I have read some less than stellar reviews of this new recording, as well as some excellent ones. Most seem to revolve around the varied tempos that Jacobs takes, as well as his decision to go in the opposite direction of Klemperer and include ALL of the dialog, including dialog that most others omit, and the tracks are set up that you can't skip over the dialog to get to the music. As I speak German, this isn't as much of a concern to me, since I will actually be able to understand the dialog.


----------



## Elgarian

DrMike said:


> The Magic Flute was one of the first classical works I fell in love with. I love Klemperer's recording on EMI, but have been looking for a complete recording (Klemperer omits the dialog). I have a recording by Christie which is nice, but still hasn't reached me anywhere near the level of Klemperer (Popp as the Queen of the Night is incredible).


_Magic Flute_ isn't my favourite Mozart opera, but that Klemperor recording is very fine (albeit non-HIP). Lucia Popp is famously amazing as you say, and deservedly so, though in fact I initially chose the Klemperor because of the omission of the dialogue.

The dialogue issue is basically what makes me resistant to this new Jacobs recording. If it were not for that, I'd have placed an advance order weeks ago. I'm still hesitating, particularly after listening to the free CD of highlights that PrestoClassical sent me. The famous Queen of Night aria seemed - dare I say - a bit tame.


----------



## mamascarlatti

I need another Ring like a hole in the head but it looks as this might be getting withdrawn so I had to grab it quick.


----------



## Elgarian

mamascarlatti said:


> I need another Ring like a hole in the head but it looks as this might be getting withdrawn so I had to grab it quick.


I've taken similar action (see 'Overspending' thread). I presume we won't get a hole in the _head_, (though our actions might be symptomatic that we already have one), but I suppose it wouldn't be a Ring without a hole of _some _sort.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## dmg

Some of my most recent purchases:


----------



## dmg




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Just put in an order for this one:










And I must have this one:


----------



## Conor71




----------



## World Violist

Enescu: Poeme Roumain, Vox Maris, Voix de la Nature

and now... for something completely different.










Monty Python and the Holy Grail: Extraordinarily Deluxe 3-disc Edition

Next on deck... need I say it... Parsifal!!!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Conor... we think too much alike sometimes. I've been looking a lot at that Janacek opera lately... although I might end up going with this one:










I did have to have this one:










I may now have more opera recordings by Mozart than by anyone else... although I suspect that eventually Handel will surpass them all.


----------



## Conor71

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Conor... we think too much alike sometimes. I've been looking a lot at that Janacek opera lately... although I might end up going with this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did have to have this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may now have more opera recordings by Mozart than by anyone else... although I suspect that eventually Handel will surpass them all.


Hehe nice  - As it happens I am now listening to Act 3 of Figaro! :lol:.
I am looking forward to listening to the Cunning Little Vixen already - I have been intruiged by it ever since I seen at at my local B&M last year, it will also be the first Janacek I own.
You will have to let us know what the Excursions of Mr B is like if you get it or we can compare notes if you get Cunning Little Vixen - maybe if you are thinking of getting more than 1 Janacek you could get the MacKerras Boxset which also looks pretty cool! (I have considered getting that one at one stage too!) .


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Aggelos

Purchased the following









http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=326421









http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=2853









http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2005/Mar05/Horowitz_82876612732.htm









http://www.matsuev.ru/eng_main.mhtml?Part=23









http://ardiba.de/classics/images/parcd1198r.jpg
http://ardiba.de/classics/index.php?lang=de&cat=parcd1198









http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Antes/BM319258
http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Pic-NonVocal-BIG/Bigger-T-T02a[Antes-CD].jpg
http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Pic-NonVocal-BIG/Bigger-T-T02b[Antes-CD].jpg


----------



## Conor71




----------



## World Violist

Bach: Cantatas Vol. 4
Gardiner


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Guest

My first real exploration of Ravel.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I am looking forward to listening to the Cunning Little Vixen already - I have been intruiged by it ever since I seen at at my local B&M last year, it will also be the first Janacek I own.
You will have to let us know what the Excursions of Mr B is like if you get it or we can compare notes if you get Cunning Little Vixen - maybe if you are thinking of getting more than 1 Janacek you could get the MacKerras Boxset which also looks pretty cool! (I have considered getting that one at one stage too!

Yes... I've considered that Mackerras set as well... but I'm more focused right now on music of the Baroque era and earlier... having built a rather in-depth collection of Romanticism-Early Modernism over the last decade or so. I've also been looking at that Dvorak quartets set... but admittedly I've never been really into that particular genre. Still, I have a good selection by Haydn and Beethoven as well as complete box sets by Shostakovitch, Schubert, and Bartok. The Bartok set has been in my site for a couple of years now.


----------



## jhar26

Just ordered these ones....


----------



## mamascarlatti

Man, have I been waiting for this one!


----------



## Sid James

Conor71 said:


>


I got that one a fortnight ago - a great disc. These are some of the most difficult Prokofiev pieces to play (& maybe also hear!!!) but Richter brings them off in a masterly way. The 5th concerto is a veritable cornucopia of images, sights and sounds - a masterpiece of his modernist phase. The 8th sonata is a more sombre work, I don't have any words to adequately describe it. & as an "encore" you get 3 of the Visions Fugitives (from a live performance in Italy) - amazing to hear Richter's nimble fingers do their work in that (I don't think he recorded the complete set, or it hasn't been issued on cd, which is a pity). All up this is a superb release, one to be cherished...


----------



## Sid James

Just got this. It was recommended to me by fellow long time TC member Air a while back. I have never heard Pollini playing & look forward to hearing this tonight. & on the weekend, a friend will bring over his set of Schubert late sonatas played by Pollini. I have Idil Biret on Naxos playing the Boulez 2nd sonata, but am interested in hearing Pollini's take on this masterpiece, as well as the other pieces on this disc which I have not heard in recent memory...


----------



## Conor71

These arrived today :


----------



## Conor71

Just arrived today:










The packaging for this one is really neat - A 150pg Hardcover Book about the size of a Fatbox with the Discs and libretto inside: Very nice!, I did not realise this when I bought the recording .


----------



## World Violist

Well here we go... after recovering from a bit of disillusionment against Wagner (and Solti's Wagner), I've decided to go with Solti's antithesis... yep, I'm collecting a Ring cycle and it's my first opera DVD I've ever purchased. This had better be good, but with Boulez I find it hard to believe it could be otherwise.










Wagner: Das Rheingold
Boulez/Chereau et al.


----------



## Conor71

These arrived a bit later on today:


----------



## Elgarian

World Violist said:


> Well here we go... after recovering from a bit of disillusionment against Wagner (and Solti's Wagner), I've decided to go with Solti's antithesis... yep, I'm collecting a Ring cycle and it's my first opera DVD I've ever purchased. This had better be good, but with Boulez I find it hard to believe it could be otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wagner: Das Rheingold
> Boulez/Chereau et al.


Congratulations! In the 1970s this Ring was reviled, hissed, and booed for the extravagance of its reinterpretation. Now it's regarded by many as a legendary classic. But let me forewarn you about the giants. They're panto giants, barely capable of lifting their absurd fake arms. (Being warned in advance might permit you to find them less distracting and more acceptable.) Apart from that, this is a terrific _Rheingold_, both musically and dramatically. In particular, the opening section with the Rhinemaidens is stunning - really vampish Rhinemaidens, singing brilliantly, and Alberich a really squalid character.


----------



## World Violist

Elgarian said:


> Congratulations! In the 1970s this Ring was reviled, hissed, and booed for the extravagance of its reinterpretation. Now it's regarded by many as a legendary classic. But let me forewarn you about the giants. They're panto giants, barely capable of lifting their absurd fake arms. (Being warned in advance might permit you to find them less distracting and more acceptable.) Apart from that, this is a terrific _Rheingold_, both musically and dramatically. In particular, the opening section with the Rhinemaidens is stunning - really vampish Rhinemaidens, singing brilliantly, and Alberich a really squalid character.


Thanks for the tip about the giants! I'd been looking at the CD version of the whole cycle in a box, but that didn't have the whole poem included. Besides, the reviews for this cycle on DVD rank it quite highly overall (the separate releases, anyway; the box includes a bit more of the booing and hissing). I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Rangstrom

The DVD of Zedda's Rossini La Pietra del Paragone.


----------



## Aramis




----------



## Bix

Aramis said:


>


oooh what is this like?


----------



## Bix

Couldn't help myself


----------



## Aramis

Bix said:


> oooh what is this like?


Kind of reminds me of Pollini's Beethoven.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Bix said:


> Couldn't help myself


Considering the excellent price I can't blame you. I'm tempted myself!


----------



## Elgarian

World Violist said:


> Thanks for the tip about the giants! I'd been looking at the CD version of the whole cycle in a box, but that didn't have the whole poem included. Besides, the reviews for this cycle on DVD rank it quite highly overall (the separate releases, anyway; the box includes a bit more of the booing and hissing). I'm looking forward to it.


The booing and hissing subsided in due course. At the very last performance of this production of the cycle in 1980-ish, the story is told that the applause lasted for more than an hour....


----------



## Elgarian

I've just discovered that MDT are selling this significantly reduced (as a _Gramophone_ 2010 award winner), so having dithered about it for ages, I've taken the plunge:


----------



## mamascarlatti

Elgarian said:


> I've just discovered that MDT are selling this significantly reduced (as a _Gramophone_ 2010 award winner), so having dithered about it for ages, I've taken the plunge:


MDT? Please enlighten.


----------



## World Violist




----------



## mamascarlatti

World Violist said:


>


Good choice!


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Elgarian

mamascarlatti said:


> MDT? Please enlighten.


Your wish is my command, though since they're a UK-based company, shipping outside the UK will make any special deals less attractive. But they do have some good offers, and they're very reliable - I've bought a lot of stuff from them:

MDT

Fairy Queen offer


----------



## karenpat




----------



## mamascarlatti

Elgarian said:


> Your wish is my command, though since they're a UK-based company, shipping outside the UK will make any special deals less attractive. But they do have some good offers, and they're very reliable - I've bought a lot of stuff from them:


Thank you - I buy pretty much everything outside NZ anyway as it's still cheaper even with the postage (MDT are actually very reasonable). What's more the market here must be so small I usually have to wait two months if I order DVDs locally. It's a pity as I'd like to support my one local classical retailer but it's not worth it.


----------



## World Violist

I'm going to keep going with the Bach cantatas; I'm a bit more in tune with them than with operas, and I feel a bit of a drive to finish collecting this series anyway. Plus, they're just amazing performances of amazing music:










Bach Cantatas, Volume 5
Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir, et al.


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered:


----------



## Listener

Just Arrived


























3 other couldn't find pictures for

Holborne Pavans and Galliards
Maynard XII Wonders of the World
Ward First Set of English Madrigals

all with Rooley and Consort of Musicke


----------



## Falstaft




----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Conor71




----------



## World Violist

Heard some clips from this CD from a BBC interview with Sir John Eliot and couldn't resist:










Pilgrimage to Santiago
John Eliot Gardiner, Monteverdi Choir


----------



## Conor71

These arrived today:


----------



## haydnguy

Hi Conor!

I'll be interested in hearing of the Mahler 7. I have that particular CD.

Also, on the Richter CD's...The Mozart/Beethoven CD is in the boxed set I'm currently listening to (see current listening). The Prokofiev, however, isn't. There is one CD that has Piano Sonata No. 8 but I don't know if it's the same recording.


----------



## Conor71

haydnguy said:


> Hi Conor!
> 
> I'll be interested in hearing of the Mahler 7. I have that particular CD.
> 
> Also, on the Richter CD's...The Mozart/Beethoven CD is in the boxed set I'm currently listening to (see current listening). The Prokofiev, however, isn't. There is one CD that has Piano Sonata No. 8 but I don't know if it's the same recording.


Hey haydnguy! :tiphat:,
the Richter discs I ordered above should be in your boxset as well, probably just in a different order to how I have them presented. I should have probably bought the Richter boxset when I got these recordings but I wanted to collect the set with the matching covers! .
I will let you know what the Abbado Mahler 7 is like and will post my thoughts in the WAYLTN thread .


----------



## haydnguy

Conor71 said:


> Hey haydnguy! :tiphat:,
> the Richter discs I ordered above should be in your boxset as well, probably just in a different order to how I have them presented. I should have probably bought the Richter boxset when I got these recordings but I wanted to collect the set with the matching covers! .
> I will let you know what the Abbado Mahler 7 is like and will post my thoughts in the WAYLTN thread .


I hate to tell you this but all the CD's in this box set come with the original matching covers.
I don't think all is lost though. I'm not sure the CD's match exactly. Let me check.


----------



## haydnguy

From what I can tell, the Beethoven CD (with the black and white picture), IS in the box. The other one, the Prokofiev is NOT however the Piano Sonata No. 8 is in another one that is included. 

It says that the Sonata #8 was recorded in July,1961. Released in 1962. 

I don't see the Piano Concerto #5 in this set.


----------



## Conor71

haydnguy said:


> From what I can tell, the Beethoven CD (with the black and white picture), IS in the box. The other one, the Prokofiev is NOT however the Piano Sonata No. 8 is in another one that is included.
> 
> It says that the Sonata #8 was recorded in July,1961. Released in 1962.
> 
> I don't see the Piano Concerto #5 in this set.


Lol, yes I think the box contains everything thats on the Discs I bought + more for less money - that'll learn me! :lol:.
I was just looking at the jackets for the boxset and the Prokofiev Concerto No. 5 is on this Disc:


----------



## haydnguy

Sorry I missed that. 

Just remember that if we buy enough we all make boo boo's.


----------



## Guest

Conor71 said:


> These arrived today:


I think I have the Prokofiev piano concerto paired with Rachmaninov's 2nd piano concerto. I'll admit I haven't given Prokofiev as much attention as maybe he deserves.

I have a few Abbado Mahler recordings, but he has never done much for me when it comes to Mahler. I think I have Bernstein's DG recording and Tilson Thomas' recordings of the 7th. The Bernstein has always been my go to, but then I'll admit that the 7th is not my favorite.


----------



## Elgarian

Bought during the last week, following a Pamela Thorby recorder/baroque trail:
















(These two reissued as bargain 2CD sets, exquisitely presented in foldout packs with nicely-produced booklets)

and:


----------



## Aramis

Muxan Kneodpac Osuhckuu:


----------



## Conor71

DrMike said:


> I think I have the Prokofiev piano concerto paired with Rachmaninov's 2nd piano concerto. I'll admit I haven't given Prokofiev as much attention as maybe he deserves.
> 
> I have a few Abbado Mahler recordings, but he has never done much for me when it comes to Mahler. I think I have Bernstein's DG recording and Tilson Thomas' recordings of the 7th. The Bernstein has always been my go to, but then I'll admit that the 7th is not my favorite.


This is the first time I have gotten Abbado in Mahler - I had a cursory listen to M7 last night and it sounded a bit more dynamic and fresh than the other M7's I own (Just Tennstedt & Rattle in Box-sets), I got it mainly through recommendations on Amazon as I was searching for a good stand-alone 7th.

Prokofiev is a composer I dont devote nearly enough time to either which is a shame as he is quite interesting! - I am going to try to listen to his Symphonies and Concertos a bit more over the next few weeks .


----------



## Guest

Conor71 said:


> This is the first time I have gotten Abbado in Mahler - I had a cursory listen to M7 last night and it sounded a bit more dynamic and fresh than the other M7's I own (Just Tennstedt & Rattle in Box-sets), I got it mainly through recommendations on Amazon as I was searching for a good stand-alone 7th.
> 
> Prokofiev is a composer I dont devote nearly enough time to either which is a shame as he is quite interesting! - I am going to try to listen to his Symphonies and Concertos a bit more over the next few weeks .


Yes, I have been listening some to Prokofiev. I have on my playlist his violin concerto, performed by Heifetz (I've been enjoying Heifetz lately), and also this piano concerto (paired, as I said, with Rachmaninoff's 2nd). And from time to time I'll listen to Peter and the Wolf, narrated by Sting.

Let me know what you think of the Abbado M7. The Bernstein recording (the Sony seems to be slightly more praised than the DG) and Gielen's recording (on Hanssler Classics) seem to get the highest ratings, from what I have read. I have the Bernstein DG recording. I did read higher praise for this particular Abbado recording over his later one with Berlin. I haven't been paying Mahler as much attention as of late as I did for a while there. But he still holds a special place in my heart, and music collection. His 2nd symphony is still my favorite, and in particular the Urlicht Lied.


----------



## mamascarlatti




----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Aramis said:


> Muxan Kneodpac Osuhckuu:


Founder of the Osuhckuu Conservatory at Подкаменная Тунгуска. But unfortunately, a meteoriod destroyed all his manuscripts that he wrote, during the Tunguska event in 1908.


----------



## haydnguy

Despite no one else's enthusiasm for Julia, I thought she sounded good so I went ahead and bought her CD. :tiphat:

















The Schoenberg/Berg

Berg: Four Pieces For Clarinet & Piano; Schoenberg: Suite & Serenade/Melos Ensemble of London


----------



## Guest

haydnguy said:


> Despite no one else's enthusiasm for Julia, I thought she sounded good so I went ahead and bought her CD. :tiphat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Schoenberg/Berg
> 
> Berg: Four Pieces For Clarinet & Piano; Schoenberg: Suite & Serenade/Melos Ensemble of London


Actually, I have rather enjoyed her recording of Bach's violin concertos.


----------



## World Violist

I'm skipping around a bit because this volume had a quite low price on it... about $15 after shipping etc. was figured in!










Bach Cantatas Vol. 19
Gardiner et al.


----------



## haydnguy

DrMike said:


> Actually, I have rather enjoyed her recording of Bach's violin concertos.


I was kidding DrMike, but glad to hear you like it. Looking forward to hearing it and thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

I couldn't pass up the Böhm set at such a great bargain.


----------



## Conor71

Additions to my Kyung-Wha Chung mini collection.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Aramis

Solid playing.


----------



## World Violist




----------



## World Violist

Still more...










Brahms 1
Gardiner/ORR/Monteverdi Choir


----------



## Rangstrom

Grieg Peer Gynt/Beecham
Mendelssohn Sym 3/Maag
Beethoven/Mendelssohn VCs/Menuhin, Furtwängler
Updating some worn out LPs

and Wagner Ring Keilberth '55


----------



## mamascarlatti




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## World Violist




----------



## World Violist

Got this one for BWV 67; I remember hearing the end of the opening chorale in the documentary about Gardiner's pilgrimage and being utterly amazed by it, so I decided I wanted a recording of the whole cantata.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rorem - Songs (Farley/Rorem on Naxos). I don't have all that many 20th c. song collections - I really enjoyed the first listen.

Awaiting delivery of Antheil's Ballet Mechanique a/o (also on Naxos). It seems like one of those works I want to listen to just to see what all the fuss was about, especially after the two symphonies of his that I've heard seemed relatively conventional but interesting nonetheless.

My apologies for not having the wherewithall to reproduce the covers.


----------



## Sid James




----------



## Guest

This just arrived today, and I'm looking forward to listening to Messiaen's organ works. He doesn't fit with the typical music that I enjoy, but I have been intrigued by the Vingt Regards, and thought I would try this out.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Ooh... I've been debating about that Messiaen organ set for longer than I care to remember. My own current purchases are pulling back a bit from the more esoteric selections and focusing again upon the a number of the figures that loom so large as the center of classical music to me. Still some selections from out in left field... but also a good deal of Bach, Beethoven, and Mozart.

I'm still working on collecting the whole of Gardiner's recordings of the whole of Bach's cantatas, so I jumped on these because they were both on sale for absurdly low prices considering the retail price:



















And since you can never get enough Bach:




























and a little more Baroque:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

And still some more Baroque...










Followed by Mozart...



















Hummel... because their was more to the "classical era" than Mozart and Haydn...










and Beethoven...



















...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

And still more Beethoven...










and Schubert, Brahms, Schumann, Dvorak, and Sibelius...














































...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The last few selections were reserved for work a little more off the beaten path:










This one may not be his usual oeuvre... but Wunderlich could sing the phone book and it would be exquisite!...










Ah! French orchestral songs!










I've been a Howell's fan for a while now and couldn't pass up this inexpensive collection...










This is perhaps my most esoteric choice:










Eugène Ysaÿe was a Belgian violinist and composer. During his life he was recognized as "The King of the Violin", or, as Nathan Milstein put it, the "tzar." His most notorious works, these six sonatas for solo violin these six sonatas contain every imaginable--and some unimaginable--technical, tonal, and musical challenge for the instrument and the player. His models were Bach and Paganini. Enough to pique my interest.

...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

And finally... from the contemporary classical world I selected this disc of Jonathan Harvey's music... which I thoroughly recommend. Harvey continues in the "Spectralist" tradition of Grisey, Tristan Murail, Giacinto Scelsi, and Kaija Saariaho... a music of marvelous 
sound-scapes rooted in Impressionism and Messiaen.










And then there's the songs of Jake Heggie. I already have one of Heggie's collections of song and I've heard outtakes from his operas... including Dead Man Walking. Heggie is clearly accessible... capable of passages of great beauty and splendid melody... yet undeniably modern.


----------



## Conor71

Nice haul Stlukes! 

Just arrived:


----------



## World Violist

And I did a bit of pre-ordering... the 47th volume of Suzuki's Bach Cantatas ordered with this so I'd get free shipping from Amazon:










Some more Lassus from Herreweghe; about time I got more of his Lassus, as it is really quite stunning. Shame that his CD of Tears of St. Peter is no longer available... maybe I'll check Arkivmusic...


----------



## Conor71

Just arrived today:


----------



## World Violist




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Howard Hodgkin seems an odd choice for a painter to represent Brahms... especially when performed in what I will assume (knowing Gardiner) is an HIP manner.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I bought a truck load of CDs lately. One of the more modern works by *Ernst Krenek *(1900 - 1991). Anyone know much about him?

_Lamentatio Jeremiæ Prophetæ secundum Breviarum Sacrosantæ Ecclesiæ Romanæ, Op. 93_ RIAS Kammerchor/Marcus Creed

Why did I buy it? The CD cover looked interesting ...


----------



## Sid James

@ HC:

I've read a bit about Krenek, who was a significant composer in Austria during the 1920's & '30's. He left for the USA after the Nazis took power in 1933. I wouldn't be surprised if they banned his music, since they probably thought that his opera _Johnny Speilt Auf (Johnny Strikes Up the Band)_ was decadent with it's black anti-hero lead. Not to speak of his use of jazz. I haven't heard any of this composer's works, so do give us your impressions of that disc after you listen to it.

I did borrow that same choir and conductor doing Rossini's _Petite Messe Solenelle_ from the library & I remember them as being pretty good...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'm surprised that I have nothing by Krenek yet considering I quite like the "decadent" Viennese school (those that didn't slip into Schoenberg's atonalism) Krenek was indeed listed as one of the Degenerates by Hitler (Hell, even Strauss... his favorite living composer... made that list for daring to employ a Jewish librettist). As Andre suggests, some of his music employs jazz elements... slipping back and forth from tonal to atonal. This Choral piece sounds quite good from what I have been able to glean from the snippets online. As a choral fanatic, I certainly will pick this one up... and the cover doesn't hurt either.:lol:


----------



## World Violist

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Howard Hodgkin seems an odd choice for a painter to represent Brahms... especially when performed in what I will assume (knowing Gardiner) is an HIP manner.


Gardiner's Brahms is HIP (I count 65 in the orchestra, hardly any vibrato, etc.), but I actually think each painting embodies its corresponding symphony splendidly. Ironically, however, despite the HIP feel, Gardiner's Brahms is clearly a Brahms for the 21st century; the conductor himself has said many times that he was not as interested in performance practice as making great music--that this is always the case with him--and that this Brahms cycle was meant to stimulate 21st century minds despite the 19th century feel. So I feel Hodgkin is completely appropriate.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'm going to have to check into these Brahms symphonies. I loved Gardiner's _Deutsches Requiem_ and Gardiner's work in general. I'd be interested in hearing Brahms stripped of the overly perfumed excesses that often seem to weigh his music down. Perhaps we might convince Gardiner to move on to Bruckner next.


----------



## World Violist

They're releasing Ozawa's Mahler cycle with Philips on Amazon MP3!!! So I decided to buy this again (less than $5 for the whole symphony).


----------



## Conor71

Several arrivals today:


----------



## jhar26




----------



## sospiro

It's got all my favourites & is very light watching/listening. This & Maria Stuarda are the only commercially made DVDs with Joseph Calleja.

I understand his Met Hoffman & ROH Traviata will eventually be available but when we don't know. And Boccanegra is a year away.


----------



## Guest

Whenever I go to Chattanooga, TN, I go to a particular used bookstore that I love - it used to be for cheap books, but lately I have discovered they also have a quite impressive classical music selection (better, in fact, than my local Barnes & Noble, which is my only resource back in Columbus, OH). Most of the CDs are in perfect to near perfect condition, and you have 10 days to return them if they are bad. I had previously found Bohm's recording of Mozart's Marriage of Figaro, with the booklet crisp and new, like it had never been cracked, and the CDs with nary a scratch - for a grand total of $4.95.

So imagine my joy today when I found the following, in virtually new condition, for the following prices:









$8.95 - I have been wanting this recording for a long time.









$2.95 - I have no idea how Hogwood does with Beethoven's symphonies, but for $3, who cares?


----------



## joen_cph

Today:
*Bach:"Sacred masterpieces" / Gardiner 23 CD /archiv budget *(includes St.John, Mass in b, St.Matthew, Christmas Oratorio, Magnificat & 35 Cantatas) (about 50 = 25 Euros). Already mentioned above by other rmembers.
- Bought this for various reasons; had an old gift-voucher for about half the amount for the shop where it was on special offer; was short of important Bach vocal works on CD (as opposed to LP-versions); only had a few of the cantatas (an old Leonhardt/Ameling/Collegium Aureum of 4 secular cantatas, including the delightful "Coffee Cantata", and half a dozen with Karl Richter); and the positive recommendations here.

Overall the set seems good from what I´ve heard so far - as could be predicted, tempi are rather fast and in the HIP style, but I hoped to find a bit of Haendelian _joie-de-vivre _ here, and this seems to be the case - the "St.Matthew Passion", the "Magnificat" and the "Jauchzet Gott" at least appear fine and emotionally committed as well, not the lots-of-running-scales found in some HIP issues. Overall it is a good contrast to, for instance, the Mengelberg, Klemperer and Richter versions of the "St.Matthew". I dislíke counter-tenors, no matter how technically perfect they might sing, but they don´t seem to be domineeringly present ... The Cantatas cannot be worse than an awful recording I once had on Brilliant, a selection in a 40CD budget box of Bach masterworks by a Dutch ensemble; the countertenor there, Sytse Buwalda, did some of the worst, parodical and most unstable singing I have ever heard on any commercial vocal release,
excepting the notorious Florence Foster Jenkins.

Earlier this month:
*Braga Santos:"6 Symphonies, 2 Concertos, orchestral works etc." /Naxos 6 CD *(about 25 Euros).
Bought this in Porto in Portugal after having been on a vacation in the beautiful Douro Valley during the wine harvest. Had Symphonies 1+5 already, but this seemed the best offer in the Porto FNAC-shop, as a souvenir from the country. Have heard some of the works for strings and they are good and surprisingly modern, whereas the symphonies require more listening and are sometimes (perhaps) rather conventional. This is a budget issue of the earlier marco polo full-price issues; marco polo often offer their issues cheaper in the country of the represented composers, at least until a general naxos-release is issued internationally.

*Bach:"Passion of St.Matthew" / Scherchen/ 4LP westminster* (about 2,5 Euros)
- apparently one of the better Scherchen issues with vocal music, they can unfortunately often be marred by a much too-old-fashioned school of singing. Surprisingly he takes the introduction about as fast as Gardiner ... I haven´t heard more than Side A yet.

I might buy some more cantatas with Karl Richter in the future, if they are available as cheap LP sets or the like, but I think my collection of Bachs vocal music is all-rightish now, having several versions of the larger works (Mengelberg, Klemperer, Scherchen, Richter, Cleobury and Gardiner in "St.Matthew"; Karajan, Klemperer, Harnoncourt, Richter, Scherchen, Gardiner and Schreier in the "b-minor Mass", as regards the works with most versions. A guy on the web mentions his 25 St.Matthews, though.)

September: (among others)
*Beethoven: Missa Solemnis / Karajan 2LP early DG-issue*
(about 2 Euros)
- Have found this much more captivating than the Klemperer or Masur issues; it has stimulated more interest in this somewhat sphinx-like, unapproachable work.

*Beethoven: Mass in C / Richter DG LP* (about 1 Euro)
- likewise somehow much more to my taste than Beecham, Marriner or Guest.

*Mahler: Das Lied / Walter,Miller, Haefliger / cbs LP (about 1 Euro)* -Had it already, but too worn. One of the best recordings of the work, though not quite up to Bernstein/Israel PO (absolutely my first choice, best combination of committed orchestral playing and fine singing, even though I am usually not a fan of the Israel Philharmonic) or Klemperer/emi (a second choice).

*Rachmaninoff: Sonata 2, Moments Muscaux / Eresko* (melodiya LP)(about 1 Euro)
- supplementary recording by a good pianist, who has made quite a lot of fine, relatively balanced Rach-records.

*Lekeu: Andromede, cantata/Houtman * (Musique en Wallonie LP)(about 1 Euro)

*CPE Bach: 2 Harpsichord Concerti /Spanyi *(hungaroton LP) (about 1 Euro)
- Spanyi has made some fine concerto recordings of this too-neglected composer for BIS, apparently this issue inspired the BIS-series ???

*Michel Corrette: Concerti etc. / Kehr* (turnabout LP) (about 1 Euro)
- nice Baroque concerti, mainly in the Italian style, sometimes quite inventive.

*F.Lopes-Graca: Historia Tragico Marittima /Nemeth *(diapasao LP)( about 1 Euro) - An ambitious vocal-symphonic piece by the Portuguese composer.


----------



## World Violist

DrMike said:


> $8.95 - I have been wanting this recording for a long time


Yeah, that's one awesome recording! I hope you enjoy it/are completely blown away by it!

As for me... what else?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

This one died young: *Norbert Burgmüller * (1810 - 1836). He wrote only two symphonies (from the early to mid 1830s). Excellent recording by Hofkapelle Stuttgart (on period instruments) directed by Frieder Bernius.










A couple other Handel opera DVDs, which I shall post in the opera threads, if you are interested.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

DrMike said:


> $2.95 - I have no idea how Hogwood does with Beethoven's symphonies, but for $3, who cares?


I think The Academy of Anicent Music under Christopher Hogwood was the first to record the cycle of Beethoven symphonies as HIP. I have this set. It's a fine set. The sleeve notes gave very interesting reading, and really showed the case for HIP.


----------



## World Violist

Second try at getting a recording of "Into the Golden Screen"--first time was a quite odd failure. This one's a good bit more certain.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

jhar26 said:


>


Do let me know what you think of the Daugherty disc... it's one I have been thinking about getting for a while... and considering the cost of most Naxos discs I usually jump on anything that strikes my fancy... but for some reason I've held off on this one.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

World Violist... jump on this one while you can. It was rather inexpensive through secondary dealers on Amazon (relative to the list price) and like all that I have heard so far... worth every penny. The aria from BWV 183 for tenor and cello is absolutely stunning... worth the price of admission alone.


----------



## World Violist

StlukesguildOhio said:


> World Violist... jump on this one while you can. It was rather inexpensive through secondary dealers on Amazon (relative to the list price) and like all that I have heard so far... worth every penny. The aria from BWV 183 for tenor and cello is absolutely stunning... worth the price of admission alone.


Actually, that was the reason I chose the volume I did... it cost even less than the one you recommended.

Although, since I plan on getting the whole series anyway, I might as well get this one as well.:tiphat:


----------



## World Violist

OK, so I got this on StLukesGuild's recommendation...










and little did I know that because of a small packaging defect, the seller was willing to send me Vol. 15 for nothing on top of it, also with a small bit of packaging damage (both apparently just a small notch or fold on the side of the box).










This is looking to be an awesome purchase.


----------



## Conor71

Just arrived today:


----------



## karenpat

Thank God for iTunes.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## jhar26

Conor71 said:


>


I LOVE that one.


----------



## sospiro

This came today (a girl can't have too many Macbeths). Have finished uploading & am now listening.

Some reviews aren't very good but so far I can't find fault with it. My benchmark is the Muti with Cossotto, Milnes & Raimondi but this is a great addition to my collection.


----------



## Conor71

jhar26 said:


> I LOVE that one.


Yes had a listen to the Bartok Violin Concertos Disc last night and it was awesome - going to play it again this morning .

Also arrived:


----------



## Conor71




----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Handel, 10 Italian duets for soprano and alto (countertenor). _La Venexiana_ (on period instruments).

Main reason why I bought this CD was because I liked the cover, just like most CD covers with Handel pictured on it.


----------



## Guest

Found these locally at a used book shop. Gardiner and Pinnock were two of the first HIP conductors I was turned onto, but have neglected lately in favor of Suzuki, Herreweghe, Jacobs, and Savall. But I saw these yesterday, and given that they were (except for Messiah) works I had not previously heard, I picked them up. I'm giving Berlioz a listen right now.


----------



## World Violist

Gardiner, Gardiner, Gardiner, Gardiner, Kyung-wha Chung, Gardiner, Gardiner, and...










More Gardiner.

Oh, and some more Berlioz. My first ever Berlioz purchase, methinks...


----------



## Guest

World Violist said:


> Gardiner, Gardiner, Gardiner, Gardiner, Kyung-wha Chung, Gardiner, Gardiner, and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Gardiner.
> 
> Oh, and some more Berlioz. My first ever Berlioz purchase, methinks...


Wow, really? He's not in my top tier, but I particularly enjoy his Symphonie fantastique. That Gardiner recording is nice, but I think I slightly prefer Tilson Thomas' recording. I've got a few different recordings. For HIP, I also have Immerseel with Anima Eterna, but prefer the Gardiner recording to that one.


----------



## World Violist

DrMike said:


> Wow, really? He's not in my top tier, but I particularly enjoy his Symphonie fantastique. That Gardiner recording is nice, but I think I slightly prefer Tilson Thomas' recording. I've got a few different recordings. For HIP, I also have Immerseel with Anima Eterna, but prefer the Gardiner recording to that one.


Yeah, I've had some not-so-great Berlioz experiences in my life. I was given a CD of Harold in Italy as a Christmas present, for obvious reasons, but I never got very far into it while listening. Then I went to a performance of the Grand Requiem, which I think I've posted about here (hint: I hated it). So I think that after this CD I might also go for Gardiner's Harold, and maybe some other CDs, but overall I'm not particularly won over by Berlioz. I do like what I've heard of the Fantastique on Youtube though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

DrMike said:


> But I saw these yesterday, and given that they were (except for Messiah) works I had not previously heard, I picked them up. I'm giving Berlioz a listen right now.


I like what Gardiner does with Heinrich Schutz. There is a nice balance between the instruments and choir, and the recording environment gives enough space for a good antiphonal feel.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*(1)* I have Berlioz's _Symphonie fantastique_ played by The London Classical Players under Roger Norrington, which is another HIP recording. I don't have the Gardiner version, though I'm not too fond of Berlioz anyway. Berlioz is in one of my "less often visited"category.

*(2)* I have now completed my Brahms symphonies on HIP with _Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique_, John Eliot Gardiner. The symphony no.4 disc comes with several other works:-

Beethoven, _Coriolan Overture_ Op. 62 (which I already have anyway)
Brahms, _Fest- und Gedenksprüche_ Op. 109, _Geistliches Lied_ Op. 30 (I already have the Op.109)
Giovanni Gabrieli, _Sanctus et Benedictus a 12_
Heinrich Schutz, _Responsorium: Saul, Saul, was verfolgst du mich SWV 415_

What an interesting CD! Such a range!


----------



## World Violist

Mahler 1
Ozawa/BSO

EDIT: ...and a bit more... I love Amazon MP3 and their $1 tracks regardless of length... mwahaha










Mahler 6
Bernstein/VPO
The symphony by itself cost me but $4. I'm not even kidding.


----------



## Sid James

Just got this yesterday for $10 in a shop here - works that I mostly have not heard ever (& have never owned on cd) -


----------



## mamascarlatti




----------



## David58117

*Part 1*

Here are the results of my recent splurge. This is the "just graduated nursing school and passed state boards" splurge!

I'm really curious how the Mahler "complete works" turns out! This is part one!


----------



## David58117

*Part 2*

Here are the rest of them! My first Schubert cycle, and the Vaughan Williams I've had my eye on for some time now. Everything else is a double or a triple.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Currently listening to the Brahms 1st disc. Absolutely stunning! I am a sworn Wagnerian, but these recent discs could lead me to a renewed appreciation of Brahms.


----------



## Conor71

Arrived today:


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Manxfeeder

Cool! I don't think I'm the only one that thinks L'Enfant is Ravel's masterpiece.


----------



## World Violist

Kaija Saariaho: L'amour de Loin
Esa-Pekka Salonen, Finnish National Opera, Gerald Finley, Dawn Upshaw, Monica Groop, directed by Peter Sellars

Ok, so I finally caved and bought this. Three things actually got me to, and they were all to do with the three or four Youtube clips I've seen of it, and these three things are: 1) the music (of course), 2) Peter Sellars' brilliant set, 3) Monica Groop, whose facial expressions are heartbreaking at times, and 4) an almost fanatical devotion to the Pope--FOUR things... dammit!


----------



## World Violist

Also this...










Rameau: Les Indes Galantes

Looked up a few clips on Youtube and, between those and the stuff people have said about it around here, led me to get it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Horst Stein's Bruckner 6th with the VPO on Decca. It's common knowledge that out of the later symphonies the 6th is the one which has been traditionally undervalued by conducters in the past to the degree that only a select few have ever really nailed it. I'm happy to report that this performance strikes me as being on a par with the famous Klemperer and the rather overlooked Skrowaczewski recordings.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

World Violist said:


> Also this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
> 
> Looked up a few clips on Youtube and, between those and the stuff people have said about it around here, led me to get it.


I love it!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Clicked on Mussorgsky's Lieder with Leiferkus.
http://www.amazon.com/Moussorgski-C...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1287948426&sr=1-1


----------



## karenpat

Let's pretend it's Christmas already.... I like the fact that while there are some chestnut classics on there (The two Ave Marias, Panis Angelicus, Adeste Fideles, O Holy Night) there are a lot of lesser known works too, like sacral works by Rossini, and he even wrote the title track himself. It's a Peruvian folksy thing, but I like it.

StlukesguildOhio, how do you like that Zauberflöte? I read a raving review of it in a Norwegian newspaper the other day. I was on the verge of buying it but I'm kind of "stuck" on the Harnoncourt DVD version..


----------



## Conor71

Arrived today:


----------



## David58117

*And some more...*

This should do it for this order cycle...


----------



## Manxfeeder

David58117 said:


> This should do it for this order cycle...


I'd like to eventually get Boulez's new Webern cycle. I have two CDs of the orchestral works from this set. I'm interested in hearing any thoughts you have about it.


----------



## David58117

Manxfeeder said:


> I'd like to eventually get Boulez's new Webern cycle. I have two CDs of the orchestral works from this set. I'm interested in hearing any thoughts you have about it.


It's sort of a leap of faith purchase. I'm not too familiar with the second school of vienna, and have just heard clips of webern. For $40 on amazon, why not? Should be interesting, I've been listening to Mozarts Violin Sonatas all week..


----------



## Manxfeeder

David58117 said:


> It's sort of a leap of faith purchase. I'm not too familiar with the second school of vienna, and have just heard clips of webern. For $40 on amazon, why not? Should be interesting, I've been listening to Mozarts Violin Sonatas all week..


Wow, that will be a jump, from Mozart to Webern.

I think Boulez's second box set will be a better introduction to Webern than his first one from the early '60s. From what I've heard, the new set is not as clinical and is more Romantic in its approach, which I think is appropriate.


----------



## World Violist

$20 for this... wow.










The Tallis Scholars: Finest Recordings 1980-1989

4 CDs of their best recordings handpicked by founder Peter Philips. There are apparently two other boxes from the Tallis Scholars coming out in the next month or so for each of the next decades (1990's and 2000's). I'm quite happy about this as I've been wanting to hear more of the Tallis Scholars but have never gotten any of their CDs. Until now.

I need help keeping money. Spending too much of it.


----------



## Guest

World Violist said:


> $20 for this... wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tallis Scholars: Finest Recordings 1980-1989
> 
> 4 CDs of their best recordings handpicked by founder Peter Philips. There are apparently two other boxes from the Tallis Scholars coming out in the next month or so for each of the next decades (1990's and 2000's). I'm quite happy about this as I've been wanting to hear more of the Tallis Scholars but have never gotten any of their CDs. Until now.
> 
> I need help keeping money. Spending too much of it.


Yeah, I saw these compilations. I have a good deal of what is on this album already, so can't see myself grabbing it - the Allegri Miserere, Thomas Tallis Spem in Alium album, as well as the Josquin and Palestrina works. I have the Victoria Requiem by another group - can't remember who - and it is a very beautiful work. For the most part they included whole albums, but I don't know why they only included the Miserere from Allegri, and not Palestrina's Missa Papae Marcelli from the same album - I believe it was their first album, and it was wonderful. They re-recorded Miserere, but I prefer this earlier recording.


----------



## Falstaft

and









Meredith Willson is a lot better known as the composer of the musical "The Music Man," but he wrote two serious symphonies, both inspired by the state of California. The first,"A Symphony of San Francisco," is in memory of the 30th anniversary of the great S.F. earthquake of 1906. The second is a musical rendering of impressions of "The Missions of California."

Koscak Yamada is one of the first Japanese composers of Western style art music. His teacher was Max Bruch, and his style veers from German romanticism to French and Russian style impressionism.


----------



## Sid James

Will be going to the cd shop later if I have time to pick up these orders. Have been waiting for them for a while now:


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered:


----------



## tahnak

My latest purchases have been:

Leonard Bernstein conducting New York Philharmonic in the 1962 recording of Dvorak's New World Symphony on CBS .
Anton Rubinstein's Symphony No. 1 and Ivan the Terrible played by Robert Stankovsky and the Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra on Naxos.
Anton Bruckner's Ninth Symphony in D Minor with the finale orchestrated by Samale with 
Johannes Wildner conducting the New Westphalia Philharmonic Orchestra on Naxos.


----------



## karenpat

I love birthday money 
This is actually the first physical classical cd I've purchased in a while - I've been an iTunes junkie most of the time. The price of this one wasn't that bad considering, however I checked out Juan Diego Florez sings Orphée et Euridice and it cost 3 times as much as it does on iTunes! I have no idea why it was so expensive.


----------



## Manxfeeder

tahnak said:


> My latest purchases have been:
> 
> Anton Bruckner's Ninth Symphony in D Minor with the finale orchestrated by Samale with
> Johannes Wildner conducting the New Westphalia Philharmonic Orchestra on Naxos.


I think as of today that's the most successful of the completions. But you never know what someone will turn up tomorrow.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I just realized I've been listening to classical music for the last ten years and haven't paid much attention to Franz Lizst, so I got these.


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered:


----------



## jhar26




----------



## sospiro

Interesting goodies 

You'll have to let us know what you thought of Nixon in China


----------



## mamascarlatti

Due to overwhelming pressure in the opera forum.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Conor71

Just ordered:


----------



## World Violist

First time buying Richard Strauss (and Respighi as well, interestingly enough), heretical though it (both) may seem... may be the last time as well, but we'll see.










Richard Strauss: Tone Poems and Respighi: The Pines of Rome
Celibidache, SWR Stuttgart

Only reason I got this 3 disc set was because I could get it used for under $20... besides, it's Celibidache.


----------



## World Violist

Yes, spending too much money again...


----------



## Conor71

Just arrived:


----------



## Conor71

Oops double post!


----------



## karenpat

finally!


----------



## World Violist

I think I'm unintentionally and irrevocably collecting a set of all of Mahler's works... and I'm starting with the lieder that I somehow never got around to hearing before.









Boulez Edition: Mahler & Wagner
Includes Mahler: Das Klagende Lied, Ruckert Lieder; Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder, Das Liebesmahl der Apostel, Faust Overture, Siegfried Idyll, and orchestral music from Die Meistersinger, Tannhauser, and Tristan und Isolde









Mahler: Das Klagende Lied, Symphony No. 10 (Adagio)
Pierre Boulez, Cleveland Orchestra; Magdalena Kozena, mezzo; Christian Gerhaher, baritone


----------



## David58117

World Violist said:


> I think I'm unintentionally and irrevocably collecting a set of all of Mahler's works...


Boulez as well it seems.


----------



## World Violist

David58117 said:


> Boulez as well it seems.


Yes, I seem to be getting rather tired of the typical "wall-of-sound" or "romantic" approach to Mahler. They're good for temporary thrills, but I find that Boulez stands the test of time a bit better. Besides, I've never had such revelations in terms of the music itself as when I hear Boulez conducting this stuff.


----------



## mamascarlatti

karenpat said:


> finally!


I'm considering this one. Any good?


----------



## karenpat

mamascarlatti said:


> I'm considering this one. Any good?


I think so, but then I'm biased. I like the slower arias the best, they're exquisite. Some of the more furioso arias may be a little _too_ furioso for his voice (he always says he doesn't want his voice to sound bigger than it is, but that's the impression I got from a few tracks), but overall it's definitely worth the money. There is a limited/deluxe edition that comes with a book, only I got the regular version on iTunes so I don't know what's in it.

My favourite tracks are "Vado, o sposa" and "Misero pargoletto" - in the latter he sustains a note for so long it sounds almost inhuman.


----------



## mamascarlatti

karenpat said:


> IMy favourite tracks are "Vado, o sposa" and "Misero pargoletto" - in the latter he sustains a note for so long it sounds almost inhuman.


Doing a Farinelli, eh?


----------



## Conor71

Just arrived:


----------



## karenpat

mamascarlatti said:


> Doing a Farinelli, eh?


haha, not THAT long (I heard the best castrati could sing phrases of one minute without taking a breath) but it's still impressive and beautiful.


----------



## sospiro

and another book on Verdi  all from the ROH shop


----------



## World Violist

Some Boulez the composer now...









Sur Incises









Piano Sonatas


----------



## Sid James

I've got those two discs, WV. I bought them earlier in the year & they're the only Boulez cd's I have so far. The first one is an award winning collection of some of his chamber works. Sur Incises still daunts me with it's complexity - three each of pianos, percussionists and harps - but the other works on the cd are more approachable (perhaps?). I especially like the radiant textures of Anthemes 2 - much electronic wizardry there. & I enjoy Biret's quite personable and flamboyant interpretations of the piano sonatas - I'm beginning to get my head around the 2nd. The dynamic contrasts are more marked here than in the equally brilliant Pollini recording. Tell me what you think of these discs when you have listened to them. After many months, I am still absorbing them. Very complex music, indeed...


----------



## World Violist

Still a bit more Boulez... I needed to get this one eventually (it has a modern recording of the Rituel as well as a supposedly _great_ performance of the five extant orchestral Notations), and probably sooner than later as it was listed as out of print and only one seller had it for a price less than $60, actually a pretty good generic price--$10. I didn't want to risk that opportunity being lost, so I went for it.


----------



## jhar26

Just ordered this one.....


----------



## Elgarian

jhar26 said:


> Just ordered this one.....


I remember discussing this with you a while back - and we wondered what the recordings would be like. It's great value, on the face of it - so I'll be interested to hear what you think.


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


> I remember discussing this with you a while back - and we wondered what the recordings would be like. It's great value, on the face of it - so I'll be interested to hear what you think.


There's a whole series of these 14 CD live sets sets from opera greats. I've checked out some Amazon reviews and most seem to be pretty positive about the sound of them. I'll let you know.


----------



## World Violist

Upon realizing that I really need to see this.


----------



## Sid James

*Haydn* - arrangements by J.P. Salomon of Symphonies 94 & 96 for piano trio as well as an original piano trio by Haydn. Played by our very own Aussie Ensemble of the Classic Era (Geoffrey Lancaster, fortepiano/Paul Wright, classical violin/Susan Blake, classical cello).


----------



## World Violist

I'm gonna try out some Tan Dun...










some John Adams...










and some Janacek.










I've never really listened to any of these composers, so it'll be interesting.


----------



## Rangstrom

Some fun items showed up today, but the one I'm most excited about is the Archipel release of the broadcast tapes (as opposed to the EMI edit) of the '51 Bayreuth re-opening performance of Beethoven's 9th conducted by Furtwängler. Should make for an interesting comparison.


----------



## World Violist

OK, I'm very sure I actually bought Per Norgard's "Gilgamesh" and not just a CD with a bunch of accordion music on it... I ordered it directly from Da Capo (for only $20 too, no shipping)!










Per Norgard: Gilgamesh; Voyage into the Golden Screen (this, by the way, will be the first time I'll have had two different recordings of the same piece by Norgard).


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Mussorgsky's Lieder:
http://www.amazon.com/Moussorgski-C...0009963E/ref=cm_cr-mr-img/185-0139472-6117619


----------



## Conor71

These arrived yesterday :


----------



## World Violist

Along with some books.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Manxfeeder

World Violist said:


>


I'm interested in your impressions of Arvo Part's symphony when you hear it.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## jhar26




----------



## World Violist

I actually cancelled the purchase I had listed on here earlier (Sibelius Lemminkainen Legends, cond. Lukas Foss), and instead got a $30 turntable that got really good reviews (and not just for the price, either). They don't have a model number or anything (silly Amazonians...) but it's by Craig.


----------



## World Violist

Not really purchases... more free stuff from my school's university library. Three LPs of Frank Bridge and one each of Alberic Magnard, Willem Pijper (actually two, packaged in one case), and Chausson (B-flat symphony).


----------



## opus55

Bought couple more from used book store


----------



## World Violist

OK, getting into some impressionism again...










You people know me well enough to know that Boulez is the first person I go to.


----------



## Conor71

Just arrived today:


----------



## Kieran

I was lucky enough to get the complete Beethoven piano sonatas, performed by Brendel, for only 27 euros, in Tower Records, Dublin, recently. It was on Brilliant Classics. 

I told the shop assistant that they were giving it away at that price, considering they have a Bob Dylan (who I love) box-set (the Mono-Series) going for EIGHTY-FOUR euros! And Bruce Springsteen (who I also love) box set of The Promise costing over 100 euros.

Crazy, but true...


----------



## karenpat

I had been looking forward to this release for weeks and got it from iTunes first thing this morning, I couldn't wait to listen to it on the train to Uni....then I lost track of time and left my iPod at home.... it ruined my day! That said, the CD is great.


----------



## mamascarlatti

karenpat said:


> I had been looking forward to this release for weeks and got it from iTunes first thing this morning, I couldn't wait to listen to it on the train to Uni....then I lost track of time and left my iPod at home.... it ruined my day! That said, the CD is great.


You keep coming up with these very enticing CDs Karen. I've become a great fan of Bejun Mehta since seeing him in Messiah and Mitridate (thanks to your recommendation).


----------



## karenpat

you're welcome! I think he's great in the Messiah, other countertenors can sing "He was despised" flawlessly but Bejun's interpretation in that production bring the text and story to life in a completely different way.


----------



## Conor71

Just arrived:


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

In my opinion the best Dvorak 9th I have ever heard, and I have heard many.










Karajan with the Berliner, could it have gotten any sweater. I did like the DG performance, but I like Karajan's middle years better. He had the know how, and the energy to put it forward. By the time the 80's DG release came along he was up in years.

The brass on this sounds so wonderful.


----------



## World Violist

I figure it's about time for me to get my first Tristan...










Wilhelm Furtwangler, cond. Philharmonia Orchestra; Flagstad, Suthaus

I've heard great things about this, and I figure this recording would serve as a great reference orchestrally and to some degree vocally. I say "to some degree vocally" because the next recording I plan on getting is Flagstad from some 20 years earlier with none other than Lauritz Melchior singing Tristan, with Fritz Reiner at the podium. Yes, I've sampled that recording on Youtube (the Liebestod) and even on Youtube the sound quality wasn't distracting, and between Flagstad's voice and Reiner's conducting it was one of the most transcendent things I've heard from Wagner.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I think this is the only large scale vocal piece by Beethoven I didn't have, until now. (Another part of the evil empire fully conquered  ).

Beethoven, _Christus am Ölberge_ (Christ on the Mount of Olives), Op. 85. (premiered 1803, revised 1804). The only oratorio he ever wrote. It premiered with his piano concerto #3 and his symphony #2. It seems this work is seldom mentioned even amongst Beethoven fans (of which I am), seldom performed in concerts and seldom recorded. Indeed, there is only a handful of recorded verions around. There is also a perception around that Beethoven lacked inspiration when he wrote this work. Musicologists pointed out that Beethoven was very hesistant with his piece (according to his own admission) and cramped it all down at the last minute for its premiere in 1803.

My version played by _Das Neue Orchester_ (on period instruments), _Chorus Musicus Koln_ etc. dircted by Christoph Spering. I think it's the only HIP version around, not that there are many choices overall to begin with.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## dmg

Just picked up:










Quite enjoyable.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Manxfeeder

Vaneyes said:


>


Hmm, A Manx Suite? I'll have to check that out. It sounds like it's right down my alley!


----------



## Sid James

Got these LP's for $2 each today:
*
Handel: *3 Oboe Concertos; Concerto Grosso Op. 3 No. 3; Sonata in B flat for violin solo and strings
Heinz Holliger, oboe/Kenneth Sillito, violin/English Chamber Orch./Raymond Leppard
Philips
*
Nikos Skalkottas: *Octet; Eight Variations on a Greek Folk Tune; String Quartet No. 3
Melos Ensemble; Dartington String Quartet
The Record Society of Australia


----------



## Sid James

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> ...Beethoven, _Christus am Ölberge_ (Christ on the Mount of Olives), Op. 85...


I've read about this work, and of Beethoven's own dissatisfaction with it. I borrowed a (non HIP!) disc from my local library recently, but returned it unheard! I'll have to borrow it again to give it a listen. I am interested in this work as well...


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## jhar26




----------



## World Violist

Rackham's Illustrations to Wagner's Ring Cycle

I figured I'd get this thanks to that thread based on Rackham's Ring illustrations. And it only cost about $9 total.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## ScipioAfricanus




----------



## opus55

Bought all these in one week! Listened to everything at least twice so far. Brahms PC2 by Arrau and Bruch VC by Chung are my current favorites from these purchases

























Brahms box ($13 with borders coupon) contains 
4 Symphonies by Sawallisch/Vienna Symphony Orch
Piano Concerto 1 & 2 by Arrau/Haitink/Concertgebouw Orch (plus Haydn Variation, Tragic Overture, Academic Festival Overture)
Violin Concerto Szeryng/Haitink/Concertgebouw
Concerto for Violin & Cello Szerying&Starker/Haitink/Concertgebouw

I used to not like Haydn but at least now I love his string quartets. So grateful that he wrote so many -)


----------



## Conor71

opus55 said:


> Bought all these in one week! Listened to everything at least twice so far. Brahms PC2 by Arrau and Bruch VC by Chung are my current favorites from these purchases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brahms box ($13 with borders coupon) contains
> 4 Symphonies by Sawallisch/Vienna Symphony Orch
> Piano Concerto 1 & 2 by Arrau/Haitink/Concertgebouw Orch (plus Haydn Variation, Tragic Overture, Academic Festival Overture)
> Violin Concerto Szeryng/Haitink/Concertgebouw
> Concerto for Violin & Cello Szerying&Starker/Haitink/Concertgebouw
> 
> I used to not like Haydn but at least now I love his string quartets. So grateful that he wrote so many -)


Nice purchases - I have the Violin Concertos and Nocturnes as well and enjoy them a lot! .


----------



## opus55

Conor71 said:


> Nice purchases - I have the Violin Concertos and Nocturnes as well and enjoy them a lot! .


What other recordings by Chung Kyung-Wha would you recommend? The only other recording from her which I already have is Prokofiev + Stravinsky with Previn/LSO.


----------



## Conor71

opus55 said:


> What other recordings by Chung Kyung-Wha would you recommend? The only other recording from her which I already have is Prokofiev + Stravinsky with Previn/LSO.


I really like her Tchaikovsky/Sibelius recoding as well and it is my favourite version of those works:









I only got the Prokofiev/Stravinsky Disc myself recently and that is a good disc .
I would also recommend her chamber music disc's if you enjoy chamber music - The Strauss/Resphigi won a Grammaphone award I think!:


----------



## karenpat




----------



## World Violist

ScipioAfricanus said:


>


I'd like to know what you think of this!


----------



## opus55

Conor71 said:


> I really like her Tchaikovsky/Sibelius recoding as well and it is my favourite version of those works:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only got the Prokofiev/Stravinsky Disc myself recently and that is a good disc .
> I would also recommend her chamber music disc's if you enjoy chamber music - The Strauss/Resphigi won a Grammaphone award I think!:


Thank you so much. I'll add them to my shopping list.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

My first Hummel opera experience. 

*Johann Nepomuk Hummel* (1778 - 1837), _Mathilde von Guise_, Op.100 (premiered 1810, revised version 1821 recorded here). Played by _Solamente Naturali_ directed by Didier Talpain (on period instruments), various soloists.

A fine performance and recording from this Slovakian period instrument band. Quite a new recording, released earlier this year in 2010. Brilliant Classic label (cheapy chips price label).


----------



## joen_cph

12 LPs bought second-hand in Copenhagen, price 13 Euro:

- Mahler:Wunderhorn /Bernstein,Ludwig,Berry /cbs
- Blacher:2.Piano Cto, In Variablen Metern; Concertante Musik /Rosbaud,Herzog/DG
- Ross Lee Finney: Piano Quintet (new repertoire to me); R.Crawford-Seeger: String Quartet /cbs
- H.Galynin: Piano Cto; Khachaturian: Cello Rhapsody /orion (the Galynin Cto is highly entertaining) 
- A.Sullivan: Irish Symphony, Il Ballo /Groves /emi (new repertoire)
- Irving Fine: Symphony etc. /Leinsdorf /rca
- Creston: Symphonies 2,3 /Mitchell /westminster
- Hindemith, Stravinsky: Violin Ctos /Gitlis /turnabout (am looking forward a bit to listening to this; he´s a great violinist, as seen from his Tchaikovsky and Berg, for instance. The Stravinsky apparently has a somewhat dull sound, though) 
- The World of Harry Partch:Barstow, Castor & Pollux; Daphne & Dunes /Partch /cbs (new repertoire)
- Miyoshi: Cto for Orchestra (new repertoire) + Mayzumi: Mandala Symphony + Takemitsu: Textures /odyssey
- Reger: Violin Sta op.139 (new repertoire); Cello Sta op.116 /Marlboro Festival soloists /cbs
- Mendelssohn: 5th Symphony; A Midsummer Night´s Dream /Paray /mercury


----------



## Manxfeeder

I started out as a HIP enthusiast, but now I'm exploring famous conductors of the past, so I picked up Beecham's recordings of Haydn's last symphonies on sale at a used CD store. I'm not sure what to expect, but at least it will get me listening to Haydn again after too long a space of time.


----------



## World Violist




----------



## ScipioAfricanus

World Violist said:


> I'd like to know what you think of this!


3 words, "Brilliant, Sensuous and Intense".


----------



## Aramis




----------



## Manxfeeder

World Violist said:


>


It is interesting how he recorded the last movement as it is.

I remember Harnoncourt's suggestion about the missing pages, something like: "Look around. They're out there." I keep hoping they'll turn up on an episode of the Antiques Roadshow.


----------



## Air

My first purchases since July! Will have to set aside some time for the Brian


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Ján Levoslav Bella* (1843 - 1936) was a Hungarian/Slovkian composer.

I randomly bought these two CDs featuring his string quartets, played by the Moyzes Quartet. Don't know what to expect (other than broadly Romantic) but shall give it a try as I'm generally keen on SQ. It seems these CDs are out of print.


----------



## jurianbai

that's SQ CD looks tastier... I have printed the Wikipedia about List of string quartet composers, I like to highlight the composer when there are recording available, so thanks for notifying me.

my recently String quartet collections, Ignaz Pleyel:









and I saw lots of string quartet CD being purchased by member lately...


----------



## Air

Just a few moments ago, a budget set arrived containing the following:





































Not sure if the sound quality in the set is as good as they are in the individual releases, but anyhow, I'm excited to delve in!


----------



## karenpat

If that's not a star cast I don't know what is. When I first saw the cover, months before it was released, I thought it was too good to be true.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Franz Schmidt* (1874 - 1939). Austrian composer, including the following two clarinet quintets (he wrote two) scored for clarinet, piano, violin, viola and cello (what an utterly civilised combination).

Clarinet quintet in B flat major (1932)
Clarinet quintet in A major (1938), which is a 5 movement work lasting an hour to fill the CD. It must be one of the longest clarinet quintets in the repertoire?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

karenpat said:


> If that's not a star cast I don't know what is. When I first saw the cover, months before it was released, I thought it was too good to be true.


Agree. I haven't placed an order for it yet but will soon. Feel free to let us know your opinion of it!


----------



## opus55

Manxfeeder said:


> I keep hoping they'll turn up on an episode of the Antiques Roadshow.


:lol:



jurianbai said:


> List of string quartet composers
> ...
> and I saw lots of string quartet CD being purchased by member lately...


I've recently fell in love with SQ by Beethoven and Haydn. I will eventually expand my collection with SQ from other composers. Thanks for the wiki link.

My recent purchases:


























I couldn't find bigger picture. It's Dvorak SQ #10, Op.51 and Verdi SQ in Em by Vermeer Quartett (Teldec)


----------



## World Violist

So much for not allowing myself to buy anything... but this was only about $8 total, and it was to fill in the only gap in my Bax symphony cycle, the fifth. On an LP, of course, as the rest of my Bax symphonies are on LP... who says vinyl is expensive???


----------



## Chasman

The clarity of this recording is extraordinary. Limpid in fact, yes limpid! Christie and Les Arts Florissants, Acis and Galatea:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Do you really want to know what I bought? I don't have so many CDs...I bought a very rare opera by Franz Schreker...rather 2.

By Franz Schreker:

- Der singende Teufel (The devil singer)
- Der Scmied von Gent (the Blacksmith of Gent)

Awesome!

Martin


----------



## Chasman

Tis the season for Handel's oratorios.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*I have just bought this...*

I have just bought this...

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B000...ef=oss_product

Martin Pitchon who loves Egon Wellesz


----------



## Aramis




----------



## Sid James




----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Tchaikovsky, complete piano works. Viktoria Postnikova, piano.

Don't really know Tchaikovsky's solo piano works, so about to find out. Hopefully, Postnikova was up to it, too.


----------



## karenpat

^ cool cover art.

My latest purchase:










speaking of cover art, I think naïve's Vivaldi series in general have interesting ones.. they're based on the same concept but with so many variations.


----------



## Guest

karenpat said:


> ^ cool cover art.
> 
> My latest purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of cover art, I think naïve's Vivaldi series in general have interesting ones.. they're based on the same concept but with so many variations.


yeah, Naive's cover art is interesting. One of my favorite recordings of Bach's Brandenburg Concertos is on the Naive label (Rinaldo Alessandrini with Concerto Italiano), and I'm still scratching my head over this one:


----------



## Conor71

Just arrived:


----------



## Geronimo




----------



## Aramis




----------



## mamascarlatti

karenpat said:


> ^ cool cover art.
> 
> My latest purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of cover art, I think naïve's Vivaldi series in general have interesting ones.. they're based on the same concept but with so many variations.


I reckon that they could have put the singer on, seeing as he's pretty and all. These Naive-style covers are getting a bit generic.

What's the CD like?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Ho-ho-ho, Christmas is around the corner, time to spoil oneself (actually, it's no different to any other CD purchasing exercises during the year  )

Bought a number of Naxos recordings. In random order as follows (I actually ordered over 30 titles, which I am going not to bother putting them all down, but just the more interesting ones perhaps to members here)

Borodin, string quartets #1 & #2, Budapest Haydn Quartet.
*Louis Spohr* (1784-1859), clarinet concertos #1 to #4, Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra.
J. S. Bach, cello suites, Alexander Rudin (5 string cello)
*Charles Avison* (1709 - 1770), Concerti grosso opus 3, 4 and 6, The Avison Ensemble/Pavlo Beznoisuk (on period instruments)
Greig, string quartets coupled with *David Monrad Johansen * (1888 - 1974), string quartet opus 35, Oslo String Quartet

Plus many more, but each post is limited to 6 images.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto




----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Johann Christian Bach* (1735 - 1782), youngest son of J.S. Opera arias all by Philippe Jaroussky with a period instrument band. We want more!


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Been *snapping up OOP discs of Claudio Arrau on Philips*--esp. Chopin, Debussy, and Mozart.

http://www.amazon.com/Claudio-ARRAU.../R36WVXW78AJGKR/ref=cm_lm_byauthor_title_full


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Franz Berwald* (1796 - 1868) was a Swedish Romantic composer. _Grand Septet_, piano trios #2 & #4, piano quintet #1, quartet for piano & wind, duo in D. Played by The Gaudier Ensemble.

Alessandro Scarlatti, _Davidis pugna et victoria_, oratorio. Academia Montis Regalis/Alessandro De Marchi (on period instruments).

_Violin Masters of the 17th Century_, Elizabeth Wallfisch on Baroque violin.

Louis Spohr, nonet, octet. Played by The Gaudier Ensemble.

*Antonio Caldara* (1670 - 1736), _Missa Dolorosa, Stabat Mater_. Played by Aura Musicale (on period isntruments), various soloists.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Sebastiàn de Albero * (1722 - 1756) Sonatas for harpsichord. Joseph Payne, harpsichord.

*Jeane-Baptiste Forqueray* (1699 - 1782) _Pieces de Viole mises en Pieces de
Clavecin_, 5 harpsichord suites. Mitzi Meyerson, harpsichord.

Handel, _Belshazzar_ (1744), _Jephtha_ (1752). Concentus Musicus Wien, Arnold Schoenberg Choir/Nikolaus Harnoncourt (on period instruments).

It would be interesting to hear Harnoncourt do Handel's oratorios. I already have _Belshazzar_ (an excellent version played by The English Concert/Trevor Pinnock), and several versions of _Jephtha_. Both are amongst my favourite Handel masterpieces.


----------



## Aramis

Starting to work on my Wit Mahler cycle:


----------



## opus55

I'm used to buying recordings of 60's and 70's so this 2008 recording/release sounds spectacular to me. The sound quality alone is enough for me to enjoy the Schoenberg concerto even though I don't "get" it.


----------



## karenpat




----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Karajan and Siepi, a rarity in recording!!! This live recording is strong and beautiful in original mono. I think the Karajan best recordings were always live, he polished things up too much in the studio.

Siepi sings the best Filippo II, I've heard.

Some things knock this recording down from being top of the heap. I definitely recommend it for those looking for a black Don Carlo.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## jhar26




----------



## myaskovsky2002

*my last...*

Luigi Nono: sofferte onde serene, Contrapunto dialettico alla mente, Como una ola de fuerza y luz.

Martin


----------



## starthrower

Martinu-Complete Symphonies, Bamberg/Neeme Jarvi

Bartok/Boulez-Concerto for Two Pianos & Percussion, Violin no.1

Prokofiev-Complete Piano Concertos, Royal Concertgebouw/Jarvi

The Ligeti Project-Teldec box set


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

What a coincidence - I also bought the same opera _Persee_ as member jhar26, 3 posts above (but in a different package)! :lol:

Box "Baroque Operas" (DVD):-
*Lully*, _Persee_, Tafelmusik Chamber Choir &Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra/Hervé Niquet (on period instruments)
*Handel*, _Serse_, Les Talens Lyriques/Christophe Rousset (on period instruments)
*Purcell*, _King Arthur_, Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor & Concentus Musicus Wien/Nikolaus Harnoncourt (on period instruments)

I already have the Handel and Purcell performed by others, while the Lully work is new to me.










*Franz Berwald* (1796 - 1868), piano trios 1 to 3.










*Weber*, clarinet quintet op.34, trio for flute, cello & piano op.63, piano quartet in B flat major J76. The Gaudier Ensemble.










*Charpentier*, 4 CD boxset of various rarities. _Les Arts Florissants_/William Christie (on period instruments).


----------



## mozart453

*Murray Perahia, complete Mozart Concerti*

Nothing new.. but still very treasured. Price was $20 here in Fresno. A real steal.

I now blog about everything under the sun, piano, and of course, by association, classical.

I hope you will pay a visit.. lots of embedded you tube videos, Scarlatti sonatas, crazy, impossible crossed hands over 4plus octaves, trills to burn the fingers.. fast paced tempi, commentary. Tutorials, performances, soap operas of piano owners..the works--anywhere your imagination will go...

Shirley K
http://arioso7.wordpress.com

second site,

http://www.teachstreet.com/teacher/shirley-kirsten


----------



## jhar26

Going by the reviews I've read most people hate this Tosca, but I've seen it on Met player and I love it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

mozart453 said:


> Nothing new.. but still very treasured. Price was $20 here in Fresno. A real steal.


Lucky! Uh, there aren't any more of those out there, are there?


----------



## World Violist

Just hearing the sound samples was incredible!


----------



## mamascarlatti

jhar26 said:


>


I'm looking for a Nabucco DVD so be sure to post your impressions.


----------



## Geronimo

That Naxos recommendation thread is going to be dangerous for my wallet. What a luck that those cds are inexpensive.


----------



## World Violist

Bruckner 2 by Dausgaard/Swedish Chamber Orchestra and this:


----------



## Vaneyes

A re-purchase of an item I had mistakenly underrated.


----------



## World Violist

Glenn Gould conducts and plays Wagner

I think this might be my first Wagner Chunks CD!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Yes, I know... I must be mad.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Pietro Antonio Locatelli* (1695 - 1764), _L'Arte del Violino_, Concerto grossi opus 3. A stunningly virtuosic set well performed by The Raglan Baroque Players (on period instruments) with Elizabeth Wallfisch, violin. 3 CDs


----------



## Lipatti

World Violist said:


> Just hearing the sound samples was incredible!


Me too! Just arrived in the mail. I see you're quite a fan of Enescu. What are your favorite works of his?


----------



## World Violist

Lipatti said:


> Me too! Just arrived in the mail. I see you're quite a fan of Enescu. What are your favorite works of his?


The third symphony and Oedipe are definitely my favorites, though I certainly haven't heard all of his output yet (working on it, though). The Marot songs are growing on me, though the only recording of them I have is one with orchestra.


----------



## dmg

For $5.98:









For $2:
















"The Great Piano Sonatas" from Time-Life's Library of Classical Favorites

Beethoven - Sonata No. 8 - Alfred Brendel
Schubert - Sonata in A, Op. 120, D. 664 - Alfred Brendel
Mozart - Sonata in A, K. 331 - Andras Schiff
Beethoven - Sonata No. 14 - Emil Gilels
Beethoven - Sonata No. 23 - Emil Gilels
Liszt - Sonata in B minor - Krystian Zimmerman

For $1:


----------



## Il Seraglio

Mostly stuff I had been meaning to get my hands on for a while so nothing too out of the ordinary.


----------



## World Violist

After years of saying I would take the plunge, here it is:


----------



## karenpat




----------



## Manxfeeder

World Violist said:


> After years of saying I would take the plunge, here it is:


I'd love to hear that complete set. I have a couple CDs culled from it.

I'm sure there are pieces that will immediately strike you and some that make end up scratching your head, but from what I've heard, it sounds like Boulez has struck a good balance between the music's modernism and its roots in Romanticism.


----------



## Manxfeeder

After hearing Der Ferne Klange, I'm taking another dip into Franz Schreker's music with EMI's compilation disc.


----------



## Meaghan

My dad got me a sheet music gift certificate for Christmas and I immediately ordered the piano four-hands version of Mahler's 1st Symphony. It's probably beyond me (I'm only an okay pianist), but I imagine I will very much enjoy picking out bits of it at half-tempo once it arrives in the mail and will probably drive my family crazy until I go back to school.


----------



## Guest

For Christmas, I added the following to my collection:








Yet another addition to my Barber collection!








I've wanted to try Tintner's Bruckner recordings for a while now. I've never heard the "00" and figured I'd just start here.








I'm (very) slowly collecting these - I figured I'd just start at 1, but I also have 34, 38, and 42.








I've read many good things of Gardiner's Brahms symphonies, and being one that truly enjoys his recording of the German Requiem, this was fairly easy - I'm hoping I'll finally find a Brahms symphony cycle that I can really get into.


----------



## Aramis

Couldn't reach WV's recommendations for K. Aho so I got this CD with his flute concerto:










Also, another recording of one of my favourite symphonies performed under Antoni Wit , recordings of which I recently dig:


----------



## joen_cph

LPs bought in antiquarian shops in Copenhagen, total price about 9 Euros:

- *Horowitz in concert *- Haydn Sonata 58, Beethoven Sonata 28, Liszt Scherzo & March etc. /cbs
Quite rare, unedited live recordings, contains many of the pianistic mistakes + wrong notes that were 
originally also in his Ormandy Rach 3 but edited out for that release. The Beethoven 28 was not much to 
my taste, at least for now, perhaps I was mainly annoyed by his very light, episodic, but still uneven 
playing style here. The Haydn is better, but I don´t see much worth in the work. The Liszt gets very 
Mephisto-like and a bit surreal, but the piece is outdated. Overall: not that great, apparently.

- *Busoni*: Piano Cto + Faust Studies /Ogdon. Had the marvellous EMI Proms Donohoe /Ermler 
issue on CD (which I highly recommend) but selected this famous first-recording for the low price also. 
Good documentary record notes. Haven´t heard it yet.

- *Hovhaness*: Vishnu-Symphony /Hovhaness. The antiquarian sales included some Poseidon-
label LPs with quite rare Hovhaness repertoire. This symphony is definetely one of Hs best and most 
varied / experimenting works.

- *Hovhaness*: Fantasia for Piano + Komitas: Dances for Piano / Hovhaness. Very disappointing, 
not enough material or anything interesting in the music. Poor sound.

- *Hovhaness*: Odysseus Symphony / Hovhaness

- *Hovhaness*: Majnun Symphony /Hovhaness

- *Mozart*: Complete piano sonatas / Arthur Balsam /l`oiseau lyre. This pianist got some good 
reviews on the web recently for his old concerto recordings (Hummel, Mozart), but the release 
proved totally uninteresting & I won´t keep it. No tension or nuances, just a very, very neutral rendering of notes in a rather dull sound.

Was recently in *Istanbul* for a week (Dec 15th - 22nd). They have some great record shops with large selections along the fashionable Istaklal shopping street, but I didn´t buy anything - I have some music by the composers Erkin, Saygun, Akses and Say already. The Turks make some great contemporary mixture of Turkish folk music, jazz and western music, which I will probably buy some samples of the next time I go there, though. The street leading up to Istaklal from the famous Galata-Bridge contains a lot of shops for musical instruments, including the well-known Turkish percussion instruments (cymbals, drums etc.). Violins go down to about 25 Euros ... but I guess the quality is ... debatable.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

HaHAAA! I can finally put some stuff here!




























(No Surprise)

And bits from 5 other Albums.


----------



## Aramis




----------



## emiellucifuge




----------



## Argus

emiellucifuge said:


>


I almost bought that the other day but opted for these two for the price of that one.


----------



## Guest

Aramis said:


>


I have not heard any of Sinopoli's Mahler recordings, but that Rattle recording of the 9th is very nice. Rattle has a few Mahler recordings that are at the top of my list, and this is one of them. The other is the 10th. His recording of the 2nd with Birmingham is also in my 2nd tier of favorites.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Franz Anton Hoffmeister* (1754 - 1812), clarinet quartets. Vlach Quartet of Prague.










*Donizetti*, string quartets. The Revolutionary Drawing Room (on period instruments). I shall just show one, but I bought several in this series. Yes, Donizetti did write string quartets.










*Telemann*, violin concertos. This one is the third released in the series. Elizabeth Wallfisch directs period instrument bands.










*Beethoven, Mendelssohn* opus 61, 64 respectively. ORR/John Elliot Gardiner and Viktoria Mullova (on period instruments)










*Georg Anton Benda * (1722-1795), harpsichord concertos. _La Stagione_/Schneider (on period instruments)










*Johann Wenzel Stamitz *(1717 - 1757), _Missa Solemnis_ etc. Bremen Baroque Orchestra/Helbrich (on period instruments).










I'll post some more later if I could be bothered.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

A box set of 11 CDs featuring early and Baroque music performed by _Il Giardino Armonico_/Giovanni Antonini (on period instruments).


----------



## jurianbai

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> *Donizetti*, string quartets. The Revolutionary Drawing Room (on period instruments). I shall just show one, but I bought several in this series. Yes, Donizetti did write string quartets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Telemann*, violin concertos. This one is the third released in the series. Elizabeth Wallfisch directs period instrument bands.


nice found, I hope you aware about Telemann Violin concerto on Phillip label, by Iona Brown , which I owned as a sample of Telemann's works on this genre.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

jurianbai said:


> nice found, I hope you aware about Telemann Violin concerto on Phillip label, by Iona Brown , which I owned as a sample of Telemann's works on this genre.


I am aware of Iona Brown (which I do not have), although so far the *Elizabeth Wallfisch * (professor of Baroque Violin at the Royal Conservatoire in The Hague) has been superb. Recorded and released by CPO. For those folks who think Telemann was a boring old fart, you might like to give these a try. First two volumes were very good.

The orchestra in these two were the L'Orfeo Baroque Orchestra (on period instruments).


----------



## Manxfeeder

Argus said:


> I almost bought that the other day but opted for these two for the price of that one.


You might end up like me and start with the Naxos recording and end up with the Chailly recording anyway.


----------



## Argus

Manxfeeder said:


> You might end up like me and start with the Naxos recording and end up with the Chailly recording anyway.


I've never bought the same work twice. I make a decision and stand by it.

However, I haven't listened to the Varese CD yet, mainly because that Rzewski is so bloody good. Even Winnsboro Cotton Mill Blues is pretty amazing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Argus said:


> I've never bought the same work twice. I make a decision and stand by it.


Wow! You're my hero! :tiphat:


----------



## Falstaft

Was so impressed by the De Capo Langgaard set, I went ahead and bought Asger Hamerik's symphony cycle sight-unheard. Hope it was worth it! Anyone else have this set?


----------



## Geronimo




----------



## karenpat

Came back from Rome yesterday where I went a little bananas (as much as my shopping money allowed) at La Feltrinelli..


----------



## sospiro

karenpat said:


> Came back from Rome yesterday where I went a little bananas (as much as my shopping money allowed) at La Feltrinelli..


What! 

Why not a little plastic replica of the Colosseum??


----------



## Aksel

That ROH Fille du Régiment is hilarious! I totally enjoyed it, at least.


----------



## karenpat

sospiro said:


> What!
> 
> Why not a little plastic replica of the Colosseum??


haha! opera DVDs are actually just as expensive in Italy as in Norway, sometimes even more expensive - it would have been way cheaper had I ordered online, but I loved just walking through a huge, HUGE shop where the classical DVDs and CDs even have subcategories - there's nothing like that in Norway. I almost bought 2 more CDs (or 3, since one of them was a 2 cd exclusive pack) but decided I had to have at least some money left for other things.

I also thought the Fille du Régiment was hilarious, Natalie Dessay is a real comedian


----------



## sospiro

karenpat said:


> haha! opera DVDs are actually just as expensive in Italy as in Norway, sometimes even more expensive - it would have been way cheaper had I ordered online, but I loved just walking through a huge, HUGE shop where the classical DVDs and CDs even have subcategories - there's nothing like that in Norway. I almost bought 2 more CDs (or 3, since one of them was a 2 cd exclusive pack) but decided I had to have at least some money left for other things.
> 
> I also thought the Fille du Régiment was hilarious, Natalie Dessay is a real comedian


That Fille is great isn't it - love the part where Marie is doing the ironing and peeling the potatoes.

I know exactly what you mean about music stores. Amazon is much much cheaper but it's not the same as seeing rows and rows of different versions of the same opera and in my case finding operas I'd never heard of.

If I ever go to Rome I'll have to remember to stay well away from that shop!

(Hope you had a good time in Rome)


----------



## Guest

I have been meaning to pick up this particular recording for some time - I have noticed it gets excellent reviews in many places. It is on my playlist for today.









I nearly have the entire Alsop collection of Barber's Orchestral works - I think the only one I now lack is the Capricorn Concerto recording. I have been sampling the solo piano works and don't know yet what I think of them.


----------



## Art Rock




----------



## Tracy




----------



## Rangstrom

Argus said:


> I've never bought the same work twice. I make a decision and stand by it.
> 
> However, I haven't listened to the Varese CD yet, mainly because that Rzewski is so bloody good. Even Winnsboro Cotton Mill Blues is pretty amazing.


I've yet to hear a bad recording of the variations. And I agree that Winnsboro is an amazing piece, as are all of the Four North American Ballads. By buying this disc are you locked out from getting a recording of all four? Personally I find having alternative versions of pieces that I am very fond of one of the joys of collecting. For me there are no definite performances. Take "The People United": I have the composer's recording which should be definitive, but I first heard the piece when Oppens took it on tour after commissioning it. I'd hate to be without her performance (on LP); but Hamelin is one of my favorite pianists and Drury includes the original folksong and the Naxos recording was inexpensive and well reviewed...At least I'm done until the next big format change (whatever that may be).

Recent purchases: The Emerson Quartet Beethoven cycle and Ashkenazy doing the Shostakovitch Preludes and Fugues, op 87.


----------



## Manxfeeder

This will be my first exposure to Szymanowski's music.


----------



## World Violist

Inkinen's Sibelius cycle is already moving on to its second CD!










Symphonies 4 & 5
Inkinen/NZSO

I preordered this on Amazon US along with a book of Noh plays and a cheap box of four of Thoreau's major books.


----------



## Argus

Rangstrom said:


> I've yet to hear a bad recording of the variations. And I agree that Winnsboro is an amazing piece, as are all of the Four North American Ballads. By buying this disc are you locked out from getting a recording of all four? Personally I find having alternative versions of pieces that I am very fond of one of the joys of collecting. For me there are no definite performances. Take "The People United": I have the composer's recording which should be definitive, but I first heard the piece when Oppens took it on tour after commissioning it. I'd hate to be without her performance (on LP); but Hamelin is one of my favorite pianists and Drury includes the original folksong and the Naxos recording was inexpensive and well reviewed...At least I'm done until the next big format change (whatever that may be).


I've heard the Hamelin and Oppens versions as well as the van Raat, and apart from differences in recording processes, they all sound equally good to me. (Hamelin probably has the most powerful sound out of those three).

I don't have a set in stone rule that I won't by different versions of the same piece, it's just something I've never felt the need to do. I'm normally content with the CD I chose, but even when I am dissapointed, I'd prefer to leave it and move onto another artist. There is so much music out there I also want, that I can't justify to myself re-purchasing the same piece.

All the North American Ballads are pretty good but Winnsboro is my favourite. That ominous minimalist bass in the beginning, before moving into Cowell territory with the clusters, then morphing into the Southern Americana blues. Rzewski certainly knew what he was doing with the piano.


----------



## Sid James

Got these yesterday (the Gershwin cd has a different cover but exactly the same content/performers/etc) :


----------



## JeremyMcGrath

Tracy said:


>


I bought that Taylor CD last month. His 3 small pieces for concert band are quite interesting. Have you heard Perceptions du monde moderne? He put out the cd a while back but I believe it's out of print now. Not sure about the Violin Sonata cd.


----------



## karenpat

got this for a gift certificate from my aunt. Was going to buy a couple of CDs but didn't find anything interesting..maybe also because I'm so used to iTunes where I can listen first without having to stand in line


----------



## David58117

Falstaft said:


> Was so impressed by the De Capo Langgaard set, I went ahead and bought Asger Hamerik's symphony cycle sight-unheard. Hope it was worth it! Anyone else have this set?


Tell us how it is!!!!!!!!!!!



DrMike said:


> I have been meaning to pick up this particular recording for some time - I have noticed it gets excellent reviews in many places. It is on my playlist for today.


I picked that up too a few months ago, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## sospiro

karenpat said:


> got this for a gift certificate from my aunt. Was going to buy a couple of CDs but didn't find anything interesting..maybe also because I'm so used to iTunes where I can listen first without having to stand in line


That nozze is on my wish list


----------



## Vaneyes

Can't believe that I recently discovered this album, which was originally issued in 1997. As the very old saying goes, better late than never.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Vivaldi*, _The Complete Sacred Music_, Soloists, Choir of The King's Consort, The King's Consort/Robert King (on period instruments). 11CDs










*Vivaldi*, Trio sonatas, opus 1. Sonnerie (on period instruments). 2CDs










*C. P. E. Bach*, Flute concertos, The Brandenurg Consort/Roy Goodman (on period instruments) with Rachel Brown on baroque flute.










*W. F. Bach*, Harpsichord concertos and other instrumental works, _Il Fondamento_/Paul Dombrecht (on period instruments)










*Boccherini*, String quartets, opus 58 nos.1 to 6. The Revolutionary Drawing Room (on period instruments).










*Anton Arensky* (1861 - 1906), Piano trio, opus 32.
*Tchaikovsky*, Piano trio, opus 50.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Franz Paul Lachner* (1803 - 1890), Septet in E flat major.
*Robert Fuchs* (1847 - 1927), Clarinet quintet in E flat major, opus 102.
Played by Ensemble Villa Musica.


----------



## andrea

Hi I'm new here. I love classical piano even though I can't play I can appreciate it!!
I bought this only this week and I can't believe how CHEAP it was! Worth it for some of the less common recordings.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/100-Rachmaninoff-Piano-Favorites/dp/B002ZF9A5E/ref=cm_cr-mr-title

Lugansky's Etudes Tableaux are worth more just by themselves.


----------



## Sid James

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> *Vivaldi*, _The Complete Sacred Music_, Soloists, Choir of The King's Consort, The King's Consort/Robert King (on period instruments). 11CDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anton Arensky* (1861 - 1906), Piano trio, opus 32.
> *Tchaikovsky*, Piano trio, opus 50.


I ordered that same Arensky/Tchaikovsky cd at the beginning of last year, but the shop stuffed up my order. I didn't bother to reorder it. I wanted to listen to these works & get to know them before encountering them live last year. Judging from the live performances, both trios were dominated quite a bit by the piano, and the Tchaikovsky sounded more technically demanding for all involved. Tell me how it is, I might reorder it.

As for that Vivaldi set, I did borrow a single disc from it (it's also available seperately, I understand) earlier in the year. I wanted to get to know Vivaldi's _Gloria_ before seeing it live at Sydney Uni. I think that it was a pretty good recording, though I only listened to that one work...


----------



## Geronimo

The result of browsing the Naxos recommendations thread and reading Art Rock's blog...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Andre said:


> I ordered that same Arensky/Tchaikovsky cd at the beginning of last year, but the shop stuffed up my order. I didn't bother to reorder it. I wanted to listen to these works & get to know them before encountering them live last year. Judging from the live performances, both trios were dominated quite a bit by the piano, and the Tchaikovsky sounded more technically demanding for all involved. Tell me how it is, I might reorder it.


I'll let you know when I have listened to it. I'm still getting through the Vivaldi sacred music box set at the moment, which is a fine set as you hinted.

I also bought the Berwald symphonies with them. What the hell, give them a try. I enjoyed Berwald's chamber music. The second CD pictured below also has his piano concerto.


----------



## Art Rock




----------



## dmg

Latest acquisitions. From a left-over iTunes gift card:


----------



## dmg

From a trip to a music store:


----------



## World Violist

Leaping into Dusapin for the first time now... it was only a matter of time, really.










7 Solos for Orchestra


----------



## Sid James

*Liszt: *works for male solo voices, male choir and organ including the "Szekszard" Mass
Hungaroton LP

Funny how I was just thinking recently that I should get some of Liszt's choral works (which I've never heard before, save the choral ending to _A Faust Symphony_) so it was amazing that by lucky coincidence I found this LP second hand for $5.50...


----------



## Herr Rott

http://www.abruckner.com/getimage.a...string/&filename=cover_quintone_sq.jpg&mode=3

This playing might be the way Rott intended it, but I don't think so. The Israel Quartet put up what is a very fine recording, nice clarity and edge, but I'm disappointed at their overall approach to the piece, which lacks gravitas (for me). I hope more recordings of Hans Rotts String Quartet become available in time.
A favourable alternative is Rotts SQ on the the Acousence label, where you can literally hear the foreshadow of the madness that would end his career in the opening strains.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Another greedy/sinful repeat version of Haydn's so-called _London Symphonies_ #99 - #104. The London Classical Players/Roger Norrington (on period instruments). Super cheapy chips price on Virgin Veritas (reissue).










*Luigi Cherubini* (1760 - 1984), Requiem in C. _Hoffkapelle Stuttgart_/Frieder Bernius (on period instruments).










*Bruckner*, Mass #2 in E minor etc. _La Chapelle Royale / Ensemble Musique Oblique _/ Philippe Herreweghe (on period instruments).










*Mahler*, _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ (complete), _Orchestre des Champs-Élysées _/Philippe Herreweghe.










*Mahler*, _Das Lied von der Erde_ players as above/Herreweghe.


----------



## Pieck

Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade, Capriccio espagnol










Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition










Mendelssohn - String Quartets No. 1 & 2


----------



## Guest

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Another greedy/sinful repeat version of Haydn's so-called _London Symphonies_ #99 - #104. The London Classical Players/Roger Norrington (on period instruments). Super cheapy chips price on Virgin Veritas (reissue).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Luigi Cherubini* (1760 - 1984), Requiem in C. _Hoffkapelle Stuttgart_/Frieder Bernius (on period instruments).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bruckner*, Mass #2 in E minor etc. _La Chapelle Royale / Ensemble Musique Oblique _/ Philippe Herreweghe (on period instruments).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mahler*, _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ (complete), _Orchestre des Champs-Élysées _/Philippe Herreweghe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mahler*, _Das Lied von der Erde_ players as above/Herreweghe.


Okay, you are going to need to give your thoughts on those Herreweghe recordings of Mahler. I only have the Urlicht from the Wunderhorn album. I love Herreweghe in his baroque recordings - particular Bach. But given that Mahler wrote in the late 19th/early 20th century, I have been suspect of what a HIP conductor would do with his works.

Also, for Haydn's London Symphonies, have you had a chance to listen to Salomon's arrangements of them for (I believe) sextet? I have an excellent recording of them by Florilegium on the Channel Classics label - not all of the splendor of these symphonies transfers with this much smaller ensemble, but they do take on a new freshness and vibrancy.


----------



## World Violist

Preordered this:










Mahler 2
Rattle/BPO; Kate Royal; Magdalena Kozena

More or less for Kozena, although I like the idea of Rattle redoing Mahler 2 in Berlin too.


----------



## emiellucifuge




----------



## Manxfeeder

World Violist said:


> Mahler 2
> Rattle/BPO; Kate Royal; Magdalena Kozena
> 
> More or less for Kozena, although I like the idea of Rattle redoing Mahler 2 in Berlin too.


I just saw that myself. I wonder if it's time to upgrade from my old Rattle/Birmingham CD.


----------



## Aramis

Rattle and Kozena make all other female singers gossip "Ooo, that Kozena is *****, she married old fart like Rattle just to get job... I'm too decent to sleep with conductors and I don't get any jobs, no recordings... that's how all decent singers end! You sleep with old fart and sing with BPO or you strave! What a world!".


----------



## Meaghan

Piano transcription! I ordered this ages ago and it finally came in the mail today and I think it might be a few days before I do anything but play it.


----------



## thesonicspectrum

Having recently entered the world of classical albums, I've been enjoying Mozart a lot, so I've been working on that part of my collection. I've acquired over the past month

Scottish Chamber Orchestra: Mozart - Requiem; Adagio & Fugue









Scottish Chamber Orchestra: Mozart - Symphonies 29, 31 (Paris), 32, 35 (Haffner) & 36 (Linz)









Scottish Chamber Orchestra: Mozart - Symphonies 38-41









Viviana Sofronitzki et al: Complete Fortepiano Concertos









Freiburger Barockorchester: Don Giovanni









All of these have proven to be lively, energetic recordings. I've been enjoying them very much!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

DrMike said:


> Okay, you are going to need to give your thoughts on those Herreweghe recordings of Mahler. I only have the Urlicht from the Wunderhorn album. I love Herreweghe in his baroque recordings - particular Bach. But given that Mahler wrote in the late 19th/early 20th century, I have been suspect of what a HIP conductor would do with his works.
> 
> Also, for Haydn's London Symphonies, have you had a chance to listen to Salomon's arrangements of them for (I believe) sextet? I have an excellent recording of them by Florilegium on the Channel Classics label - not all of the splendor of these symphonies transfers with this much smaller ensemble, but they do take on a new freshness and vibrancy.


They use much less/no vibrato and the work sounds leaner, giving a closer impression of the score. I don't particularly like loud bombastic orchestral sounds, and so these recordings often sound much less so than the grand maestro approach. (Gardiner's recording of Brahm's symphonies are excellent examples of what I mean, which you might be more familiar with).

Herreweghe has just launched his own record label, and the first CD issued is Mahler symphony #4. I look forward to it. (I already have the complete set on Naxos).

I have only one CD of Salomon arrangement of Haydn symphonies: #94, #100, #104 played by The Salomon String Quartet with a Classical flute and a fortepiano (Christopher Hogwood). These are nice arrangements of the original, giving a close impression of the score. I prefer Haydn's original of course, but the very vibrant playing by these HIP chamber ensembles give an enjoyable experience nonetheless. Utterly civilised chamber music sounds!


----------



## Geronimo




----------



## Sid James

Got this today, looking forward to hearing this music for the first time...

*Thomas Ades:*
Asyla, Concerto Conciso, These Premises Are Alarmed, Chamber Symphony, ...but all shall be well
Ades/CBSO/Rattle
EMI


----------



## World Violist

OK, so I finally decided I ought to hear the Schoenberg/Riehn version of Das Lied von der Erde, so I downloaded this one:










Of course it's Osmo Vanska. Not to mention that Monica Groop is in this one also. I'm looking forward to hearing it in a few minutes.


----------



## World Violist

I'm reasonably convinced that this is going to be a smashing set:










Bruckner: 10 Symphonies
Lorin Maazel/Bavarian Radio Symphony

True, they're all Nowak editions, but I've read that they're all among the best ever recorded. Besides, Maazel makes everything sound Brucknerian these days.


----------



## Guest

World Violist said:


> I'm reasonably convinced that this is going to be a smashing set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruckner: 10 Symphonies
> Lorin Maazel/Bavarian Radio Symphony
> 
> True, they're all Nowak editions, but I've read that they're all among the best ever recorded. Besides, Maazel makes everything sound Brucknerian these days.


One of my greatest joys in listening to Bruckner's symphonies is that I am really quite ignorant regarding the controversy of the different editions. I understand the basics - which one is truer to Bruckner's original intentions - but not enough to worry what edition I have. I figure that eventually I'll listen to the the various options. I read a review recently, I believe from Hurwitz, that trashed a recording of Bruckner's 4th by Vanska for no other reason than he used the "wrong" edition.


----------



## Guest

World Violist said:


> Preordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahler 2
> Rattle/BPO; Kate Royal; Magdalena Kozena
> 
> More or less for Kozena, although I like the idea of Rattle redoing Mahler 2 in Berlin too.


This is up for sale now on iTunes - at only half the price of his previous recording with Birmingham.

I'm debating getting this one, although I probably will, to add to my collection of the 2nd. I'm waiting for more reviews first.


----------



## World Violist

DrMike said:


> One of my greatest joys in listening to Bruckner's symphonies is that I am really quite ignorant regarding the controversy of the different editions. I understand the basics - which one is truer to Bruckner's original intentions - but not enough to worry what edition I have. I figure that eventually I'll listen to the the various options. I read a review recently, I believe from Hurwitz, that trashed a recording of Bruckner's 4th by Vanska for no other reason than he used the "wrong" edition.


Yeah, I read that review also. That review basically turned me off of Classicstoday. And anyway, I listened to that recording on Naxos and it's really a very fine one. Shame that Hurwitz readers won't give it a chance unless they see through his ruse.

The only problem I have with the Nowak is that the 8th symphony isn't as structurally sound as in the edition by that other guy whose name I can't seem to remember.


----------



## emiellucifuge




----------



## Guest

World Violist said:


> Yeah, I read that review also. That review basically turned me off of Classicstoday. And anyway, I listened to that recording on Naxos and it's really a very fine one. Shame that Hurwitz readers won't give it a chance unless they see through his ruse.
> 
> The only problem I have with the Nowak is that the 8th symphony isn't as structurally sound as in the edition by that other guy whose name I can't seem to remember.


Yeah - I like quite a few of his reviews, generally. His perspective on Mahler has been helpful (although he isn't the only source I turn to) - interestingly, I don't think he liked the new Rattle recording of Mahler's 2nd.

I read the review of the Vanska Bruckner, though, and noticed that the only criticism was the edition. Given my positive experience with Vanska (his is my favorite Beethoven symphony cycle), the review will not dissuade me from giving this recording a listen (now if I only had the money for every recording on my wish list!).


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Aramis

Weird as ****. Castiglioni is the most interesting of these I think.


----------



## World Violist

I cancelled the Maazel Bruckner and got this instead... at about half the price.










Gunter Wand, Cologne Radio Symphony


----------



## Lipatti

and










I just ordered these earlier today. All at a bargain price, I think I paid less than 20 pounds in total.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Been trying to snap up OOP issues of *Richter*, *Arrau*, and *Schiff*--(and anyone else if they're a bargan).


----------



## mamascarlatti




----------



## mamascarlatti




----------



## World Violist

OK, I got this for Eclat/Multiples, which isn't available in any other recording strangely enough.










and this for Pli selon pli


----------



## karenpat

released today, downloading from iTunes as I type


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Berlioz*, _Benvenuto Cellini_, opera (1836 - 1838). MDR Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Radio Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart/Roger Norrington and various soloists.










*Bruckner*, Symphony #4, first version 1874. Radio Symphony Orchestra Suttgart/ Roger Norrington.










2 CDs entitled _Music by the Young J. S. Bach_, Robert Hill, harpsichord.



















_Bach as Teacher, Keyboard Works from the Cothen Period_, Robert Hill, harpsichord.










And many more. I'll post some more later.


----------



## Guest

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I think this is the only large scale vocal piece by Beethoven I didn't have, until now. (Another part of the evil empire fully conquered  ).
> 
> Beethoven, _Christus am Ölberge_ (Christ on the Mount of Olives), Op. 85. (premiered 1803, revised 1804). The only oratorio he ever wrote. It premiered with his piano concerto #3 and his symphony #2. It seems this work is seldom mentioned even amongst Beethoven fans (of which I am), seldom performed in concerts and seldom recorded. Indeed, there is only a handful of recorded verions around. There is also a perception around that Beethoven lacked inspiration when he wrote this work. Musicologists pointed out that Beethoven was very hesistant with his piece (according to his own admission) and cramped it all down at the last minute for its premiere in 1803.
> 
> My version played by _Das Neue Orchester_ (on period instruments), _Chorus Musicus Koln_ etc. dircted by Christoph Spering. I think it's the only HIP version around, not that there are many choices overall to begin with.


HC - just wondering, what do you think of this work/recording? I have been curious about it, but can't find much written about it (reviews). I've seen 3 recordings - this one, Rilling's on Haenssler, and Nagano on HM. My curiosity is piqued, but I wanted to find out if this would be the recording to try first.


----------



## Guest

I decided I should probably get Peer Gynt, since I'm a newly acquainted Grieg fan. Had to go cheap, though, because I only had $2 left on a gift card!










It's really not that bad of a recording, but I'm sure there's much better out there.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

DrMike said:


> HC - just wondering, what do you think of this work/recording? I have been curious about it, but can't find much written about it (reviews). I've seen 3 recordings - this one, Rilling's on Haenssler, and Nagano on HM. My curiosity is piqued, but I wanted to find out if this would be the recording to try first.


It's a fine piece. But don't expect a _tour de force_ treatment similar to his _Missa Solemnis_ or his _Mass in C_, nor the sublimity of _The Messiah_. If one is a fan of LvB (who isn't), then it is worth listening. There seems to be very few versions around. I enjoyed the one pictured (HIP).


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

2 CDs featuring music by *Salieri*, various overtures and music for the stage. Mannheimer Mozartorchester / Thomas Fey. (Modern instruments but historically informed approach to performance).



















*Handel*, a CD entitled _Arcadian Duets_. _Le Concert d'Astrée_ (on period instruments).










_Arie di Bravura_, *Diana Damrau *, arias by Mozart, Salieri and others. _ Le Cercle de l'Harmonie_ (on period instruments).


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*J. S. Bach*, _Clavier-Büchlein Für Anna Magdalena Bach_ from 1722 and 1725. Robert Hill, harpsichord.



















_Norwegian 20th Century String Quartets_, Oslow Quartet. Composers listed in the picture.










This is a bit tedious. I give up posting these picture posts!


----------



## mamascarlatti

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> This is a bit tedious. I give up posting these picture posts!


Tedious for the poster but I enjoy _seeing _what people buy, especially if I know they have similar tastes to mine.

I have Arcadian Duets and Arie di Bravura.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus




----------



## Sid James

*Schoenberg*
Le livre des jardins suspendus, op. 15 (Colette Herzog/Jacqueline Bonneau)
5 pieces for orchestra, op. 16 (Gurzenich Orch. Koln/Wand)
Musidisc LP - got it for $5 & I bet it's not on cd (I've never heard these works before)...


----------



## Sid James

Got these second hand yesterday:

*Beethoven:* 
Symphonies 4 & 8
Cleveland Orch./Maazel
CBS LP

*Smetana:* 
String Quartets 1 & 2
The Travnicek Quartet
Point CD

*Reger: *
Clarinet Quintet & String Quartet 4
Fuchs/Philharmonia Quartet Berlin
Naxos


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

A couple of recordings from this wonderful Italian record label, _Bonjiovanni_.

*Boccherini*, _Giuseppe Riconosciuto_, opera. _Orchestra Ausermusici_ (on period instruments).










*Antonio Caldara* (1671 - 1736), _La Clemenza di Tito_, opera. _Orchestra della Stagione Armonica_/Sergio Balestracci (on period instruments). Live performance recording. I would prefer the DVD but this is all we have, it seems.


----------



## Pieck




----------



## Aksel

I just bought two opera recordings for an English project I'm doing later this year. That, and I really wanted a recording of these pieces.

I bought the 1957 Karajan Falstaff: 









I've only listened to the first act or so, but it is wonderful. The best recording of this opera I've heard.

and the 1999 Muti Macbeth:


----------



## tdc

I guess more fittingly titled as recent acquisitions as I obtained them off my christmas list hehe

John Cage - Works for Percussion Vol. 5/ Amadinda Percussion Group /Hungaroton Classic Label/

Manuel de Falla - The Essential Falla /Nights in the Gardens of Spain etc /2 cd Decca Label

Benjamin Britten - A 5 disc compilation of orchestral works and song cycles / EMI Classics Label/ conducted by Simon Rattle


----------



## mamascarlatti




----------



## jhar26

Wow, you're on a roll with the dvd's, Natalie. I'm especially curious about the Adamo, the Cherubini and the Martin Soler. What's in the Rossini box set?


----------



## World Violist




----------



## mamascarlatti

jhar26 said:


> Wow, you're on a roll with the dvd's, Natalie. I'm especially curious about the Adamo, the Cherubini and the Martin Soler. What's in the Rossini box set?


I haven't bought a thing since going on holiday in November, I was suffering from serious one-click withdrawal symptoms.

Alma recommended the Rossini early operas, at least three of which I was planning to get at some point.










I got the Cherubini after borrowing the CD with Callas from the library. What fantastic music and what an emotional roller coaster! I reckoned you couldn't go too wrong with Antonacci, seeing that Callas never actually SANG the role on film.

I've checked out the Martini on Youtube and it looks like a very colourful and attractive production.

And there is a great Youtube of Didonato singing an aria from the Adamo. Not to mention that I loved the book as a child.


----------



## Guest

World Violist said:


>


I got that over Christmas - I've listened to it a couple times, but have been more enthralled by my new Barber collection on Naxos. I'll have to give this recording a proper listen.


----------



## World Violist

DrMike said:


> I got that over Christmas - I've listened to it a couple times, but have been more enthralled by my new Barber collection on Naxos. I'll have to give this recording a proper listen.


I just got it pretty much because I wanted a 00 recording and there aren't terribly many out there.

As for the thread, I figured I'd get some idea of how Maazel works in Bruckner (or did some decades ago) so I got this:










Bruckner 8
Maazel/BPO

Got this one as a download, so I'll start listening to it right now!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Today*

I bought the complete piano works by Scriabin by an excellent piano player, apparently the best for him...after waiting 2 months. I bought it used, no way having it new.










8 CDs.

Almost 60 bucks with the shipping to Canada (Canada or other countries for USA are VERY far!!!!, fees are ridiculous). We are close to China here.

Martin, Canada


----------



## mamascarlatti

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Almost 60 bucks with the shipping to Canada (Canada or other countries for USA are VERY far!!!!, fees are ridiculous). We are close to China here.


I don't know if would be the same but shipping on Amazon UK or France to NZ is much lower than from the US even though it's further - less than half, particularly from Amazon Marketplace. I always shop around now.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*ridiculously true*

Sometimes from UK or from France is cheaper....USA considers we are on another planet! LOL.

Anyhow their geography is a bit narrow

Just look at this:






Martin


----------



## mamascarlatti

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Sometimes from UK or from France is cheaper....USA considers we are on another planet! LOL.
> Martin


Well I wasn't having a go at the US, just talking about shipping prices.


----------



## World Violist

Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
Claudio Abbado, et al.

Can't wait to hear it, actually. I decided to get this one over the budget one because this one has full notes and libretto, and I might have gotten the budget one if the Sony Masterworks site was functional (it's under construction right now; the "Opera House" bit of it has got full notes and libretto online).


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## jhar26

mamascarlatti said:


> I haven't bought a thing since going on holiday in November, I was suffering from serious one-click withdrawal symptoms.
> 
> Alma recommended the Rossini early operas, at least three of which I was planning to get at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Cherubini after borrowing the CD with Callas from the library. What fantastic music and what an emotional roller coaster! I reckoned you couldn't go too wrong with Antonacci, seeing that Callas never actually SANG the role on film.
> 
> I've checked out the Martini on Youtube and it looks like a very colourful and attractive production.
> 
> And there is a great Youtube of Didonato singing an aria from the Adamo. Not to mention that I loved the book as a child.


Thanks for the info! They all look very tempting.


----------



## Guest

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Sometimes from UK or from France is cheaper....USA considers we are on another planet! LOL.
> 
> Anyhow their geography is a bit narrow
> 
> Just look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin


Nah, we don't think you are on another planet - we just like charging you as much as possible to make our shipping charges cheaper!


----------



## tdc

Bruckner- The Complete Symphonies/EMI Classics/Eugen Jochum

Penderecki-St Luke Passion/Naxos/Antoni Wit

Glass- Heroes Symphony,The Light/Naxos/Marin Alsop

Glass-Violin Concerto,Prelude and Dance from Akhnaten,Company/Naxos/Takuo Yuasa

Lully-Ballet Music for the Sun King/Naxos/Kevin Mallon

Lully-Grands Motets Volumes 1,2,3/Naxos/Herve Niquet


----------



## Aramis




----------



## myaskovsky2002

*These composers, string quartets?*

I didn't know. Could you precise a bit more?

Thank you.

Martin


----------



## Aramis

Verdi wrote one string quartet in his mature life, Puccini couple of pieces for this ensamble before turning completely into opera - themes from one that's on this CD was later used by him in Manon L.


----------



## World Violist

Decided to pick this up: two CDs and a rather informative little book for $10.










Naxos- Discover Early Music

I need to hear more diverse composers from this era anyway.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Thks*

Thank you for your information, Aramis..

I learn a lot here!

Martin


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## tdc

World Violist said:


> Decided to pick this up: two CDs and a rather informative little book for $10.
> 
> Naxos- Discover Early Music
> 
> I need to hear more diverse composers from this era anyway.


That was one of the first 'classical' music cd's I ever purchased. It really got me familiarized with some of the greats from the baroque era I previously hadnt heard such as D. Scarlatti, Rameau, Couperin and Lully etc.

There is a harpsichord sonata by D. Scarlatti on there that is one of the best Ive heard as well as an outstanding interpretation of a piece from Bach's well tempered clavier.
(book I prelude and fugue in G minor)


----------



## Pieck

Aramis said:


>


Im curious about Verdi's quartet, can you say your opion it?


----------



## karenpat

I watched The Full Monteverdi on youtube a couple of weeks ago and I was so fascinated. I have a whole new view of Monteverdi's madrigals now.


----------



## Aramis

Pieck said:


> Im curious about Verdi's quartet, can you say your opion it?


Enjoyable, well written, traditional in form. Not masterpiece, but it's worth hearing, especially for fan of Verdi.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Verdi?*

Spaghetti a la Verdi?

No, thanks.

Martin


----------



## World Violist

Mahler 5
Saraste/Finnish Radio Symphony

And to think I used to be a Bernstein/Mahler fanatic... this is what my Mahler lineup looks like as of this purchase:

DKW- Boulez
1- Boulez
2- Boulez
4- Salonen
5- Saraste
Das Lied- Reiner
10 (adagio)- Boulez

And it doesn't end there... I'm looking at getting Salonen's M3, Saraste's M6, Maderna's M9... this list is fast becoming just about as anti-Bernstein as it's possible to get in Mahler.


----------



## Sid James

Just got this. I'll be interested in hearing it since I haven't heard much music by Boccherini, apart from that famous minuet. I've also ordered the complete guitar quintets on Brilliant (2 cd set). Thanks for telling me about it, Harpsichord Concerto...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Andre said:


> Just got this. I'll be interested in hearing it since I haven't heard much music by Boccherini, apart from that famous minuet. I've also ordered the complete guitar quintets on Brilliant (2 cd set). Thanks for telling me about it, Harpsichord Concerto...


No problem. Any time. Of all the good music released by the label Brilliant Classics featuring the music of Boccerhini that I have, the one stand out is the complete piano quintet. Played by _Ensemble Claviere _ (on period instruments). The performance is first class as is the music. The classical idiom really transpired so beautifully here.


----------



## karenpat

I love the diversity of it, both in terms of time periods and languages; it has gems like "Deh, vieni, non tardar", "Nacqui all'affanno" and "Voi che sapete", as well as some French reportoire which I'm not _that_ familiar with yet, plus German (Ariadne auf Naxos). Playing time is almost an hour and a half which I dare say is a lot of music for the money... I'm not too fond of opera aria CDs that have 9 tracks and then it turns out at least 3 of them are ouvertures.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Martinu*, works for cello and piano, 2 CDs. Performers shown below.


----------



## Sid James

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> No problem. Any time. Of all the good music released by the label Brilliant Classics featuring the music of Boccerhini that I have, the one stand out is the complete piano quintet. Played by _Ensemble Claviere _ (on period instruments). The performance is first class as is the music. The classical idiom really transpired so beautifully here.


I remember you were praising that recording last year. I'll have to get it at some stage. I really like Boccherini's unique way of devoloping themes (if you can call it that, it's more free and flexible in many ways than the strict counterpoint of others at the time, so maybe it's more elaboration than development). He's yet another composer who I want to get to hear more of this year...


----------



## Geronimo




----------



## Sid James

Got some LP's for $1 each yesterday:

Milhaud - Cello Concertos 1 & 2 (Supraphon)
Schubert - Wanderer Fantasy & Moments Musicaux - Paul Badura-Skoda, piano (Calendar Classics)
Prokofiev - Lieutenant Kije; Kodaly - Hary Janos - Philharmonia/Leinsdorf (Seraphim)
Berlioz - Les nuits de ete; Cleopatra - Te Kanawa/Norman/Barenboim (DGG)


----------



## Aramis




----------



## Sid James

Are the carrots actually a recording or just a joke/mistake? The Glenn Gould looks interesting, btw. I don't have any recordings of him...


----------



## Aramis

Andre said:


> Are the carrots actually a recording or just a joke/mistake? The Glenn Gould looks interesting, btw. I don't have any recordings of him...


And it is interesting - Bizet's variations are very good, perhaps not extremely outstanding but very well written piano music proving that Bizet wasn't just a guy that wrote Carmen but great composer by all means. And the nocturne. Original piece and also worth of attention. I didn't check rest of these works yet bu Bizet alone makes this CD worth of getting.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*G. A. Benda* (1722 - 1795), _Romeo und Julie_ (1776), Singspiel. La Stagione/Michael Schneider (on period instruments).










*Biber*, _Harmonia artificiosa_ (partitas for strings and basso continuo). Musica Antiqua Köln/Reinhard Goebel (on period instruments).










CD entitled _Opium: Mélodies francaises_.










*Jan Peiterszoon Sweenlick* (1562 - 1621), Keyboard works. Robert Woolley, harpsichord and virginal.


----------



## mamascarlatti

:tiphat:


Andre said:


> Are the carrots actually a recording or just a joke/mistake?


It's Aramis for goodness' sake. You must be accustomed to his sense of humour by now.

Edit: I think it's your sense of humour I might need to get used to:tiphat:.


----------



## World Violist

Actually I got this a while ago, just didn't post about it.










Sibelius Edition, Vol. 4: Piano Music part 1
Folke Grasbeck, piano

Very interesting to hear Sibelius' piano output.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus




----------



## ScipioAfricanus




----------



## Rangstrom

Draeseke quartets? I really like his symphonies. I didn't know he wrote quartets. So how are they? (and what label).

I've been busy: Verdi operas with Domingo on DVD (Ernani, Trovatore, Otello), the '37-41 Met Ring on Naxos, vol. 14 of the Spohr quartets, Walkure act 1 with Knappertsbusch on DVD, Higdon, Boccherini, Biber, Haydn.....anything to ease the wait for golf season.


----------



## World Violist

Enescu: String Quartets


----------



## Sid James

Just got a cd of *Donizetti's* _L'elisir d'Amore _ highlights on Eloquence for $3...


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Rangstrom said:


> Draeseke quartets? I really like his symphonies. I didn't know he wrote quartets. So how are they? (and what label).


they are on the AK Coburg label. You can purchase them via www.amazon.de or www.jpc.de
so far listening to them, they are quite weighty and intellectual. We know that Draeseke was a master at counterpoint. Just listening to his chamber music you will see how great he really was, but listening to the individual melody lines.
In my opinion his 2 string quintets rank with the best of em, eventhough I still rank Schubert as the best period.


----------



## Sid James




----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Await your opinion on the Rawsthorne string quartets, at your leisure of course.


----------



## Sid James

Sure mate, I plan to give it a thorough listen in the next few days. Rawsthorne's music is said to be very direct and terse, according to the books. I understand that he came from the North of England, and that's how people from those parts are stereotyped to be - no nonsense characters. I haven't heard any of his music as yet, but if I like it, I'll probably get some more of those Naxos discs, which are said to be pretty good. He came to people's attention in Europe during the 1930's, when one of his orchestral pieces was performed at the International Society of Contemporary Music series of annual concerts...


----------



## World Violist

York Bowen: Complete music for viola and piano
Lawrence Power










Brahms: German Requiem
Herreweghe, Oelze, Finley










Bruckner 4
Celibidache/Munich (CD version this time, I'm sick of MP3 downloads)


----------



## World Violist

Mahler 9
Saraste/WDR Cologne Symphony

I've got a few paragraphs to write about this in the Current Listening thread already; this is great!


----------



## Manxfeeder

World Violist said:


> Bruckner 4
> Celibidache/Munich (CD version this time, I'm sick of MP3 downloads)


I'm not a big fan of Celibidache, but I've heard the first and fourth movements of this, and those parts are well done.


----------



## World Violist

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm not a big fan of Celibidache, but I've heard the first and fourth movements of this, and those parts are well done.


I know this recording fairly well, and it's thanks to it that I can barely stand any others. Every other recording just sounds too fast and careless.


----------



## Jacob Singer

Just picked this up today:


----------



## World Violist

After finding out that my CDs of Enescu's Oedipe can't be put on my computer anymore because of some faulty tracks, I decided to get a different one... namely the U.S. premiere performance.


----------



## Art Rock

Andre said:


> Sure mate, I plan to give it a thorough listen in the next few days. Rawsthorne's music is said to be very direct and terse, according to the books. I understand that he came from the North of England, and that's how people from those parts are stereotyped to be - no nonsense characters. I haven't heard any of his music as yet, but if I like it, I'll probably get some more of those Naxos discs, which are said to be pretty good. He came to people's attention in Europe during the 1930's, when one of his orchestral pieces was performed at the International Society of Contemporary Music series of annual concerts...


I have a number of his orchestral CD's (symphonies, concertos) - would also be curious about his chamber music.


----------



## RBrittain

My latest purchase:










To be frank, it's not worth the very hefty price. I knew Celibidache would render the symphony slowly, but it's painfully slow. It's 79 minutes, compared to the 59 minutes of my other Bruckner 7 (which isn't even fast, just standard I think).

Still, it's the sort of thing I'll want to hear in a certain state of mind at some point, I'm sure. Just haven't been in that state of mind yet.


----------



## the_emptier

brand new for 5 bucks at amoeba


----------



## World Violist

Victoria: Ave Maris Stella, O Quam Gloriosum
Westminster Cathedral Choir, David Hill


----------



## Manxfeeder

World Violist said:


> Victoria: Ave Maris Stella, O Quam Gloriosum
> Westminster Cathedral Choir, David Hill


I'll have to look into that one. I was impressed with their choir work on the Janacek/Kodaly masses.

I'm a sucker for Naxos White Boxes - I have five already - maybe because all those white boxes look cool lined up together. Anyway, I picked up their Rachmaninov box. It only set me back $4.


----------



## Pieck

Finally I got some new stuff. Not buying music for three weeks can be very depressing.

Schubert' Trout, John Baptist Cramer (WTF?) piano quintet:









Haydn quartets Op. 76 4-6 Kodaly Quartet:









Schubert's Cello Quintet, Alban Berg Quartet and Heinrich Schiff:









Smetana Ma Vlast, Kubelik Vienna Philharmonic:









Salvatore Accardo plays Mendelssohn's and Bruch no. 1 concertos


----------



## World Violist

Sibelius Edition 6: Music for Violin and Piano


----------



## gr8gunz

Boosting my SACD collection


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Comistra

And with this my Seattle Symphony/Schwarz cycle of Hanson's symphonies is complete.


----------



## tdc

I bought a lot today 

Vaughan Williams - Symphonies 1-9/Decca/Adrian Boult

Sibelius - The Symphonies/Decca/Herbert Blomstedt

Josquin Desprez- Motets/Brilliant Classics/Orlando Consort

Faure - Piano Quintets/Naxos/Cristina Ortiz

Faure - Requiem and other Sacred Music/Collegium Records/John Rutter


----------



## Manxfeeder

tdc said:


> Josquin Desprez- Motets/Brilliant Classics/Orlando Consort


Wow, it's been rereleased on Brilliant Classics? Can I ask, who did you order it from?


----------



## mamascarlatti

jhar26 said:


>


Report back on Jenufa, won't you Gaston.


----------



## jhar26

mamascarlatti said:


> Report back on Jenufa, won't you Gaston.


Yes, I will.


----------



## tdc

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow, it's been rereleased on Brilliant Classics? Can I ask, who did you order it from?


This is a 2000 release, so its been out for a while. It was only 10 bucks at my local classical music shop so I grabbed it!


----------



## Manxfeeder

tdc said:


> This is a 2000 release, so its been out for a while. It was only 10 bucks at my local classical music shop so I grabbed it!


Lucky! I wish my local classical music shop carried Josquin.


----------



## tdc

Manxfeeder said:


> Lucky! I wish my local classical music shop carried Josquin.


Yes, its a nice little store called the Gramophone. The only great composer that I know of that they don't carry there is Takemitsu. For some reason that store owner doesn't seem to like him hehe. They can special order him though.


----------



## World Violist

Got a couple of operas by Rautavaara today, one of them among his earliest and very recently recorded, and which Rautavaara himself regards as possibly his best opera. Called "Kaivos" ("The Mine" in English).










Also got one of his later operas to fill out the order, "Thomas."










One of the interesting things about the Kaivos recording is that Jorma Hynninen, who plays the lead role, is this year turning _70 years old._ I listened to some sound samples and he still sounds awesome, even though there are some signs of age.


----------



## dmg

Finally able to get out to the shop!!













































...as well as a recording of Bach's Brandenburg Concertos, Dvorak's Slavonic Dances Op. 72 & Serenade for Strings, and a recording of Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto and Symphony No. 3 on the PILZ Kannon label.


----------



## World Violist

This got reissued... seeing as its being taken out of print was the only thing preventing my purchasing of it months ago, now seems as good (or bad; I've spent too much money as it is) a time as any...


----------



## Comistra

I've never been a fan of Bach, or of Baroque in general, but I figure it's worth it to keep trying every now and again. This disc contains BWV 1052, 1054, 1056, and 1060.

These are done with a piano (which is nice because I really cannot stand the harpsichord), and are nice enough, but nothing special. I'll keep trying, though.


----------



## World Violist




----------



## tdc

Those cookies look exquisite! ^ :lol: 

and of course, so does the Benjamin Britten recording!


----------



## World Violist

tdc said:


> Those cookies look exquisite! ^ :lol:
> 
> and of course, so does the Benjamin Britten recording!


Indeed they do... because they are!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

English harpsichordist Sophie Yates playing.

Spanish and Portugese









Elizabethan


----------



## World Violist

OK, so I got the other two.


----------



## Pieck

After *two month* waiting it finally got here:
Dvorak the Masterworks








Two days ago I ordered some new CDs that also arrived today:
Gilels play Beethoven's sonatas








Mendelssohn "complete" string quartets, Ysaye Quartet
Actually the string quartet in E-flat without opus is missing








Mendelssohn octet, two string quintets, quartet no. 2, Hausmusik London


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pieck said:


> After *two month* waiting it finally got here:


Aw, I hate when that happens. It looks like it's worth the wait, though.


----------



## Pieck

Manxfeeder said:


> Aw, I hate when that happens. It looks like it's worth the wait, though.


Definitely, most of his chamber music, complete SQs, complete symphonies, complete tone poems, slavonic dances, stabat mater, requiem, rusalka, some piano works.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Théodore Dubois *(1837-1924), various chamber music by this French composer whom I have not knowingly experienced any of his music. (_Atma_ label)



















*William Lawes* (1602-45), harp consorts. _Les Voix Humaines_ (on period instruments).










*Thomas Tallis *(c.1505-85), complete keyboard works. Rachelle Taylor, harpsichord.










*Adolphe Blanc *(1828-85), Clarinet Septet, op.40, Clarinet Trio, op.23, Wind Quintet, op.37. _Ensemble Les Vents de Montreal_/Andre Moisan.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Giuseppe Torelli*, (1658-1709), CD entitled _The Original Brandenburg Concertos_, 12 concerti, op.6. _Charivari Agréable_/Kah-Ming Ng (on period instruments).


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*I bought*

...a new TV...LOL 40 inches in order to see my DVDs with Pavarotti better...LOL

Martin


----------



## World Violist




----------



## Guest

Finally decided to buy this one - I bought the 4th and 5th symphonies on iTunes a while back, and finally bit the bullet and bought the whole thing.









I also recently moved, and found some local used record stores, and I picked this up:









Finally, I made a couple of purchases that I have really been enjoying:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*mmm...disappointed*

World Violist, I was also tented by buying the Danlel Bo...(I don't want to write it)...but I saw the critics on amazon...and apparently the singers are not very good...The conductor is great though...But...is this enough?

I'm sorry!

Martin


----------



## World Violist

myaskovsky2002 said:


> World Violist, I was also tented by buying the Danlel Bo...(I don't want to write it)...but I saw the critics on amazon...and apparently the singers are not very good...The conductor is great though...But...is this enough?
> 
> I'm sorry!
> 
> Martin


The singers are fine. They're not Flagstad or Nilsson or Hotter, but they're really the next best thing, certainly the best at the time of recording. As a totality this Ring was the first that conveyed to me how monumental a project the Ring was and is.

Edit: Buy it only if you've got a libretto and notes you're satisfied with, as this has neither.


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Sid James




----------



## tdc

I got a lot of stuff again today:

Penderecki:Cello Concerto/Partita/Symphony/Threnody/Penderecki/EMI Classics
Penderecki:Te Deum/Hymne an den heiligen Daniel/Polymorphia/Antoni Wit/Naxos
Penderecki:Credo/Antoni Wit/Naxos
Penderecki:Utrenja/Antoni Wit/Naxos
Webernassacaglia/Symphony/Five Pieces/Takuo Yuasa/Naxos
Ives:An American Journey/Michael Tilson Thomas, Thomas Hampson/RCAVictor
Ives: Decoration Day/Fourth of July Thanksgiving/James Sinclair/Naxos
Russian Music-Mussorgsky Pictures at an Exhibition (Ravel)/Borodin Symphony #2,Polovtsian Dances/Rachmaninov Symphony 2, Vocalise, Piano Concerto 2, RhapsodyPaganini, Symphonic Dances/Shostakovich Symphonies #1,4,10,14/Gubaidulina Zeitgestalten (exceprt)/Prokoviev Symphony No 5, Scythian Suite, Piano Concerto No.1/Simon Rattle/EMI Classics


----------



## World Violist

The scores to Bruckner's 9th and Sibelius' 3rd symphonies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

World Violist said:


> The scores to Bruckner's 9th and Sibelius' 3rd symphonies.


Sounds like fun. Especially Sibelius; I always get more out of the scores of his symphonies as I see how he develops his themes.


----------



## World Violist

Manxfeeder said:


> Sounds like fun. Especially Sibelius; I always get more out of the scores of his symphonies as I see how he develops his themes.


Yes, I checked that score out of my school library a few months and liked it too much, so I bought the score at a music store that, yes, actually had it. Same with Bruckner 9.

It was a lot of fun trying to analyze the big dissonant chord near the end of Bruckner 9, though.:devil:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus




----------



## World Violist




----------



## Geronimo




----------



## World Violist

First, the predictable:










Bruckner 8
Kubelik/Bavarian Radio Symphony

And then something I'll probably never live down:










Mozart: Symphonies 39 and 41
Gardiner/English Baroque Soloists

I figure Gardiner is as good a guide as any to Mozart, particularly since he revived my interest in Brahms and basically jump-started my Bach collection. I believe SDG is planning to do different classical era composers as well; they've hinted at JC Bach on their Facebook page.

Listening to the Finale of the Jupiter right now (the whole finale is their "sample"--quite substantial) and it's immensely exciting.


----------



## Pieck

My first opera! (although I heard operas before). Hope I'll like it.









My first ballet on DVD!









Emerson play complete beethoven









Another Emerson, Schubert late quartets and the D. 956


----------



## Sid James




----------



## science

Pieck, you got some great stuff there.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I received this CD today after ordering it, following from some encouragement from member Andre.

*Alan Rawsthorne* (1905 - 1971), 20th century English composer, various chamber music:-
Quintet for piano & strings
Concertante for violin and piano
Trio for piano, violin & cello
Sonata for viola & piano
Sonata for cello & piano


----------



## Pieck

science said:


> Pieck, you got some great stuff there.


Thanks, but I'm a bit in a problem, because this purchase was pretty impulsive, and I still have my last purchase that I didnt heard most of it.


----------



## science

Pieck said:


> Thanks, but I'm a bit in a problem, because this purchase was pretty impulsive, and I still have my last purchase that I didnt heard most of it.


That is how it begins....

Sitting cherry on my shelves right now are Simon Preston's box of Bach's organ works; the Brilliant box of Tallis; one of the Borodin quartet's recordings of Shostakovich...

For kindness' sake, let's not mention all the things I have only listened to once or twice.

But I promise to catch up!


----------



## Pieck

science said:


> For kindness' sake, let's not mention all the things I have only listened to once or twice.


I know what you're talking about. I try to 'learn' my older CDs, but I cant resist the urge to buy new ones


----------



## Guest

Very beautiful recording, this. I stumbled across it in a CD booklet, was intrigued, sampled it, and decided I wanted it (Andrew Manze performing also helped to seal the deal). I have no clue who Schmelzer was, but this is some great baroque music on period instruments by an ensemble that knows what it is doing. Reminds me a bit of Biber, as opposed to the Germans or the Italians.


----------



## World Violist

Starting on a bit of a Mitropoulos phase. He's one of the only conductors I've ever heard where even if the orchestra doesn't fully pull through, his performance is still absolutely thrilling.










Mitropoulos in Minneapolis
Beethoven: Coriolan and Leonore 3; Symphony No. 6
Brahms: Haydn Variations
Franck: Symphony in D minor
Chausson: Symphony in B-flat major


----------



## Sid James




----------



## Manxfeeder

World Violist said:


> Starting on a bit of a Mitropoulos phase. He's one of the only conductors I've ever heard where even if the orchestra doesn't fully pull through, his performance is still absolutely thrilling.


I'm interested in exploring his recordings also. I heard a recording of his Mahler 6th once, and it was powerful. I'll look forward to your postings.


----------



## Il Seraglio

Here's what I've aquired over the last couple of months... including Christmas.


----------



## Il Seraglio




----------



## Il Seraglio

and on the way...


----------



## science

I'm curious to hear what you think of Jacobs' Don Giovanni. I heard quite an argument over it about a month ago.


----------



## Il Seraglio

science said:


> I'm curious to hear what you think of Jacobs' Don Giovanni. I heard quite an argument over it about a month ago.


I'm counting the days for it to arrive. By a country mile, the best Jacobs Mozart record I've heard so far is Idomeneo. I couldn't pick fault with it and Alexandrina Pendatchanska is the perfect Electra (and we are talking about a role that hardly anybody seems able to sing half-decently).

The Magic Flute is great too. Daniel Behle is a great Tamino although the other singers are a little bit hit and miss.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Il Seraglio said:


> I'm counting the days for it to arrive. By a country mile, the best Jacobs Mozart record I've heard so far is Idomeneo. I couldn't pick fault with it and Alexandrina Pendatchanska is the perfect Electra (and we are talking about a role that hardly anybody seems able to sing half-decently).
> 
> The Magic Flute is great too. Daniel Behle is a great Tamino although the other singers are a little bit hit and miss.


Great purchases there, member Il Seraglio! I have 8 out of the 14 items you posted, and all of those 8 are excellent HIP performances, if not benchmark/reference recordings.


----------



## mamascarlatti

I went to a real music shop and talked to a real music salesperson, got a rush of blood to the head and ended up with these and a maxed out credit card:


----------



## mamascarlatti

And:


----------



## Jacob Singer

Just got these this week, and I couldn't be happier:


----------



## World Violist




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Sid James

Just got this for $3:

"The Chamber Music Sampler Vol. 2" (DGG)
Mozart - Divertimento K. 136
Brahms - Violin Sonata No. 2
Barber - Adagio
Ravel - Tzigane
Beethoven - 12 Variations on a Theme from Mozart's "The Magic Flute"
Schubert - "Trout" Quintet (4th movt.)


----------



## World Violist




----------



## World Violist

I've found a new favorite pianist: Jean-Efflam Bavouzet.









Debussy: Complete Piano Music, Volume 1









Ravel: Piano Concerti, Debussy: Fantaisie, assorted works by Massenet
with Yan Pascal Tortelier conducting the BBC Symphony









Haydn: Piano Sonatas, Vol. 1


----------



## dmg

Picked up today:


----------



## dmg

...and one more (image per post limit):


----------



## science




----------



## science

Dang it! Didn't know that would happen. 

I'm losing the battle with images.


----------



## opus55

science said:


>


Are you in Seoul? I have the Brahms 2-cd set. It's very nice.


----------



## science

Yep, in Seoul.


----------



## tdc

science said:


> Dang it! Didn't know that would happen.
> 
> I'm losing the battle with images.


:lol:

If you hit the 'preview post' button before you make your final post you'll get to see how your post will turn out before you post it.


----------



## science

tdc said:


> :lol:
> 
> If you hit the 'preview post' button before you make your final post you'll get to see how your post will turn out before you post it.


I'd never gone advanced before, and so I'd never noticed that option. Thanks!


----------



## science

Well, there was a classical music store on the way home from work yesterday, so I stopped in and found:


----------



## science

and also:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

A mix of periods below.

Berlioz, _Romeo & Juliette_, ORR/Gardiner (on period instruments).










*Jean-Marie Leclair* (1697-1764), _Scylla et Glaucus, Tragedie en cing actes_, English Baroque Soloists/Gardiner (on period instruments).










Brahms, Symphony #1, Variations on a Theme by Haydn, The London Classical Players/Norrington (on period instruments)










*Giovanni Gabrieli* (1557-1612), _Symphoniae Sacrae II_ (1615), The Taverner Choir, London Cornett & Sackbut Ensemble/Andrew Parrott (on period instruments)


----------



## tdc

I also got Britten's Four Sea Interludes/Passacaglia/The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra/Britten/ London (no pic available)

I was also looking for the Glyndebourne DvD of Handel's Giulio Cesare but they didn't have it.


----------



## bassClef

This is a particularly delightful CD from start to finish. Stravinsky's sublime orchestration of lesser-known Tchaikovsky themes, to the story of the Ice Maiden (SNO under Neeme Jarvi).


----------



## mamascarlatti

tdc said:


> I was also looking for the Glyndebourne DvD of Handel's Giulio Cesare but they didn't have it.


Don't give up. It's a must-have!


----------



## Pieck

Without the Dvorak and Grieg


----------



## tdc

mamascarlatti said:


> Don't give up. It's a must-have!


I won't! 

And I'll let you all know when I get it with feedback/ a review. I'll also be posting some feedback on Salome and Peter Grimes as soon as I watch them in the good ol' opera forum.


----------



## science

and










The size difference doesn't signify anything. More to come....


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Anton Eberl* (1765-1807), complete piano sonatas, Fantasie in D minor, Toccata in C Minor, Sonatina in C major, played by *John Khouri*, various late model fortepianos. 3CDs










Hummel, The 24 Grande Etudes Op. 125, John Khouri, fortepiano.










*Johann B. Cramer* (1771-1858), seven late sonatas, John Khouri, fortepiano. 2CDs


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*François Devienne* (1759-1803), Sonatas for bassoon, op.24, and various other pieces. Mathieu Lussier, bassoon, Benoit Loiselle, cello and Richard Pare, fortepiano.


----------



## Sid James

Got more chamber music today (I've gone off orchestral completely it seems!).

*Ives* - Piano Trio, Violin Sonatas 2 & 4, selection of songs - never heard these chamber works.

*Schubert *- String Quartets 14 & 15 - I know these well, but I didn't have the 15th quartet on disc.


----------



## World Violist

As a sort of birthday present to myself... Mahler 6, conducted by Dimitri Mitropoulos, played by the New York Philharmonic. Yes, that one.


----------



## science

tdc said:


>


When the time comes, I'd be curious to know what you think of that.


----------



## Edward Elgar

I’m selling loads of CDs on ebay if anyone’s interested. My ebay username is ‘edwardwhelanpiano’. To find me click ‘Buy’ – ‘Browse Categories’ – ‘CDs’ – ‘Classical’, and then sort by: ‘Price + P&P: lowest first’ My listings start halfway down page 6 with, ‘Jacqueline du Pre - Dvorák and Elgar Concertos (CD)’.


----------



## Manxfeeder

World Violist said:


> As a sort of birthday present to myself... Mahler 6, conducted by Dimitri Mitropoulos, played by the New York Philharmonic. Yes, that one.


Oh! Is it as good as I think it is?


----------



## World Violist

Manxfeeder said:


> Oh! Is it as good as I think it is?


I don't have the CD yet, but you can find out for yourself, since on the NYPO's page they have a page devoted to Mitropoulos that apparently has this very recording available for streaming, free. It's far better than the WDR one, and way better than basically any other I've heard though, so... yes.

I also got this from the Amazon UK site because it wasn't on the Amazon US site and I wasn't about to get the mangled, inferior, cut and overly hasty New York version--and besides, this one has two great fillers:










Brahms: Symphony No. 3 (with the Concertgebouw)
Debussy: La Mer (with the Berlin Philharmonic)
Mahler: Symphony No. 3 (with WDR Cologne--his last concert)

Dimitri Mitropoulos


----------



## tdc

World Violist said:


> I don't have the CD yet, but you can find out for yourself, since on the *NYPO's page *they have a page devoted to Mitropoulos that apparently has this very recording available for streaming, free.


Do you have a link to said page?


----------



## World Violist

tdc said:


> Do you have a link to said page?


Sorry for the delayed response, I had a rehearsal.

It's here: http://nyphil.org/about/bio_mitropoulos.cfm Also has his own score to it in pdf or whatever it's called.


----------



## tdc

World Violist said:


> Sorry for the delayed response, I had a rehearsal.
> 
> It's here: http://nyphil.org/about/bio_mitropoulos.cfm Also has his own score to it in pdf or whatever it's called.


Awesome thanks.


----------



## tdc

science said:


> When the time comes, I'd be curious to know what you think of that.


Definetely. I'll give you some feedback within the next few days in the current listening thread.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Edward Elgar said:


> I'm selling loads of CDs on ebay if anyone's interested. My ebay username is 'edwardwhelanpiano'. To find me click 'Buy' - 'Browse Categories' - 'CDs' - 'Classical', and then sort by: 'Price + P&P: lowest first' My listings start halfway down page 6 with, 'Jacqueline du Pre - Dvorák and Elgar Concertos (CD)'.


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Jacqueline-du-Pre-Dvorak-and-Elgar-Concertos-CD-/220747767360?pt=UK_CDsDVDs_CDs_CDs_GL&hash=item3365979e40#ht_500wt_1156

Here's a link to my first item if anyone's interested.


----------



## Barking Spiderz

I'm going through a Haydn phase at the mo' and am caning Karajan's Paris Symphonies and the 88 -92 set by Adam Fischer


----------



## World Violist




----------



## mamascarlatti




----------



## science




----------



## World Violist

I ended up cancelling the Parsifal; I don't think I'm quite ready for it yet.

Pre-ordered this:


----------



## Manxfeeder

World Violist said:


> I don't have the CD yet, but you can find out for yourself, since on the NYPO's page they have a page devoted to Mitropoulos that apparently has this very recording available for streaming, free.


Thanks! Listening now.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

A CD entitled _English Classical Violin Concertos_, works by *James* *Brooks, Thomas Linley Junior, Thomas Shaw, Samuel Wesley*, performed by *Elizabeth Wallfisch*, The Parley of Instruments/Peter Holman (on period instruments).










A CD entitled _Three English Clarinet Concertos_, works by *Alan Rawsthorne, Gordon Jacob, Arnold Cooke *(these folks were *20th century composers*, as far as I know). Thea King with Northwest Chamber Orchesra of Seattle.










A CD entitled _His Majestys Sagbutts and Cornetts Grand Tour_, Music from 16th- & 17th-century Italy, Spain and Germany. Played by His Majestys Sagbutts and Cornetts (on period instruments).










Six concertos for the organ, harpsichord and fortepiano by *Thomas Arne*. The Parley of Instruments Baroque Orchestra/Paul Nicholson (on period instruments).










*Carl Czerny *(1791-1857), music for horn & fortepiano.


----------



## Conor71

My first Classical Purchases in a few months  - An unknown quantity this lot, apart from the Borodin SQ #2 and the Dohnanyi PQ Op. 26 so it will be interesting to explore this new music!.


----------



## Geronimo




----------



## World Violist

Elgar: Cello Concerto, Enigma Variations, Introduction and Allegro, Elegy for Strings
Sir John Barbirolli conducts the Halle Orchestra; Andre Navarra, cello


----------



## World Violist

Impending new release by Boulez!










Schoenberg: Pelleas et Melisande
Boulez/Mahler Jugendorchester


----------



## ScipioAfricanus




----------



## tdc




----------



## tdc




----------



## mamascarlatti

tdc said:


>


Nina Stemme is just amazing in this and you have the luxury casting of René Pape as King Mark. I like Lehnhoff's sparse production too. Make sure you watch the interview, it's very informative. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## tdc

mamascarlatti said:


> Nina Stemme is just amazing in this and you have the luxury casting of René Pape as King Mark. I like Lehnhoff's sparse production too. Make sure you watch the interview, it's very informative. Hope you enjoy!


Yes, I'm really looking forward to this I know its the highest recommended version in the opera list here, and I'm a huge Wagner fan. I loved The Ring, so I suspect I will be thoroughly impressed.

Just finished watching Peter Grimes today which was also amazing.


----------



## World Violist




----------



## Conor71

Just ordered this beauty! .


----------



## Pieck

Conor71 said:


> Just ordered this beauty! .


Looks like an awesome pruchase!


----------



## Conor71

Pieck said:


> Looks like an awesome pruchase!


Thanks Pieck  - I really enjoy Mendelssohn's Piano Trios and Octet so look forward to exploring the rest of his chamber works with this set!.

Also ordered this today:


----------



## Pieck

Conor71 said:


> Thanks Pieck  - I really enjoy Mendelssohn's Piano Trios and Octet so look forward to exploring the rest of his chamber works with this set!.
> 
> Also ordered this today:


This one I have


----------



## mamascarlatti




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rewind




----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Two interesting CDs featuring rather ancient choral music performed by Gabrieli Consort/Paul McCreesh. Amazingly "modern" sounds and speak as relevantly today as it did five centuries ago.

*Cristobal de Morales* (c.1500-1553)

*Tomas Luis de Victoria* (1548-1611)


----------



## karenpat




----------



## Manxfeeder

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Two interesting CDs featuring rather ancient choral music performed by Gabrieli Consort/Paul McCreesh. Amazingly "modern" sounds and speak as relevantly today as it did five centuries ago.


Agreed. Paul McCreesh does a nice job on these.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rewind said:


>


That was my first exposure to the ophicleide. And I think the last. (They just don't pop up in that many recordings.)


----------



## Sid James




----------



## World Violist

For a penny... literally.

Although it had shipping, so _technically_ $2.99 but... a penny.


----------



## Guest

World Violist said:


> For a penny... literally.
> 
> Although it had shipping, so _technically_ $2.99 but... a penny.


Nice - I think I have 7 or 8 of this series. I am a big fan of the Suzuki Bach cantata cycle. I have no idea whether I will ever get them all, but every so often I pick up another one (I buy the MP3/iTunes versions, so the cost isn't quite as much).


----------



## tdc

I quite like these Rattle compilations for low cost good quality recordings to get me exposed to pieces I haven't yet heard. This 4 cd set was $10 more than buying Bartok's 3piano concertos alone on Deutsche Grammophone and I doubt I'd find much difference in the quality.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Hummel, Septet in D minor, op.74; Septet in C major, op.114 "Military". Played by Capricon.










Hummel, String Quartets op.30 #1-3. Played by Delme String Quartet.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Matthew Locke* (1621-1677), _The Broken Consort_, i.e. music for viols. Renaissance violins, bass viols, theorbs; members of The Parley of Instruments (on period instruments).


----------



## Il Seraglio

Two bargains. About £30 each.















Sorry to say Rinaldo is the runt of the litter in this Handel set. I like Vivica Genaux, but she is horribly miscast here. "Cara sposa" and "Laschia ch'io pianga" are positively glacial in tempi. Flavio however is fantastic, no short thanks the tasteful and elegant counter-tenor Derek Lee Ragin. I already own a stand-alone copy of Giulio Cesare which I will probably be selling soon.

I am halfway through listening to Isis on the Lully set which is wonderful although the sound quality is iffy due to it being a live recording. An English libretto in the liner notes would have been nice too. There's always a catch. 

These also arrived today.


----------



## Meaghan

Because I figure I can't have too many recordings of Beethoven piano sonatas. And because I enjoy Jonathan Biss's writing about music, so I thought I should get to know his playing better. I've found I like his interpretations very much, especially the Op. 109. His second movement of the "Pastoral" is a little fast for an _andante_, though.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Il Seraglio

One glaring gap in my library filled... and something more unusual.


----------



## World Violist

Il Seraglio said:


>


What's really quite entertaining about the "J.C. Bach" concerto is that Henri Casadesus wrote it. It becomes blatantly obvious when you hear it that nobody in his right mind would write something like this in the early years of the Classical era...


----------



## opus55

Got these couple hours ago. Last few months I found many Hyperion recordings at Half Price Books.


----------



## Air

I find the idea of Hamelin playing Schumann very interesting and slightly unsavory. For all his greatness in the obscure virtuosic repertoire, he just seems to lack the qualities that make one a great Schumann pianist, or Chopin pianist, or even a Liszt pianist. I know that some are a fan of his Liszt but very important for me in the music of Liszt is the ability to soul-search, to reflect the enigmatic personality he was. Cziffra and Richter did this well, and still managed to stun in the technical department like Hamelin does. For Schumann, there isn't this technical department to lean on, so his deficiencies in expressing the beauty of the simple melodic lines in a work such as the op. 2 Papillons I can imagine are all the more clear.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Guest

Air said:


> I find the idea of Hamelin playing Schumann very interesting and slightly unsavory. For all his greatness in the obscure virtuosic repertoire, he just seems to lack the qualities that make one a great Schumann pianist, or Chopin pianist, or even a Liszt pianist. I know that some are a fan of his Liszt but very important for me in the music of Liszt is the ability to soul-search, to reflect the enigmatic personality he was. Cziffra and Richter did this well, and still managed to stun in the technical department like Hamelin does. For Schumann, there isn't this technical department to lean on, so his deficiencies in expressing the beauty of the simple melodic lines in a work such as the op. 2 Papillons I can imagine are all the more clear.


I have read the same critique about Hamelin when performing some of these less virtuosic works. I have to say that I greatly enjoy his recordings of Haydn's piano sonatas. And were I to find his Schumann recording at a discount rate, I would probably not hesitate to pick it up, even if I had read less than favorable reviews. But I'd probably also look for some other recordings.


----------



## Pieck

Conor71 said:


>


I recently discovered them myself. People aren't talkiing about them but I think the 3rd is one of the finest SQs I know.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Otto Klemperer's legendary live recording of Beethoven's 9th from the Royal Festival Hall in 1957 (on Testament).


----------



## Il Seraglio

World Violist said:


> What's really quite entertaining about the "J.C. Bach" concerto is that Henri Casadesus wrote it. It becomes blatantly obvious when you hear it that nobody in his right mind would write something like this in the early years of the Classical era...


I thought it sounded like nothing else I'd heard from J.C. Bach. For one thing, you could probably count everything he wrote in a minor key on one finger. Was it his idea of a bizarre practical joke? Good thing I only bought it for Hoffmeister and Telemann.


----------



## World Violist

Il Seraglio said:


> I thought it sounded like nothing else I'd heard from J.C. Bach. For one thing, you could probably count everything he wrote in a minor key on one finger. Was it his idea of a bizarre practical joke? Good thing I only bought it for Hoffmeister and Telemann.


I think Casadesus' "justification" for writing it was that there weren't enough viola concerti from the classical era and JC Bach was relatively unknown, so at least he'd be popular among violists. And he still is, even though he publicly confessed to composing the concerto himself later, as it is still published as a JC Bach concerto "realized by H. Casadesus."


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Louis Sphor* (1784-1859) complete violin concertos on 6 CDs, Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra etc. (CPO label). Spohr must have been on the more prolific violin concerto composers of the Romantic. He wrote about fifteen.


----------



## tdc




----------



## Sid James

*Music for Flute & Guitar*
Virginia Taylor flute, Timothy Kain guitar
ABC Classics Discovery Label

*PIAZZOLLA* Histoire du Tango
*BEASER* Mountain Songs (excerpts)
*LEISNER* Dances in the Madhouse
*MACHADO* Musiques Populaires Brésiliennes
*CORREA* André de Sapato Novo

Bought this today for $10. I am particularly interested in the Piazzolla, a piece of his I haven't heard as well as two Brazilian composers, Machado & Correa. Apart from Piazzolla, I haven't heard the music of these composers...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Some music featuring "fringe" composers of the Baroque and Classical periods. 

*Georg Muffat* (1645-1704), _Armonico Tributo_ (1682) scored for two violins, two violas and basso continuo (almost a SQ). The Parley of Instruments/Roy Goodman (on period instruments).










*Johann Christian Innocenz Bonaventura Cannabich *  (1731-1798), who wrote over 70 symphonies and knew/met Mozart several times that we know of. Flute quintets op.7 #3-6. Camerata Koln (on period instruments)










*Franz Krommer* (1759-1831), 6 clarinet quartets. Consortium Classicum










*Johann Georg Pisendel* (1687-1755). Violin sonatas (on period instrumnets)


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

And also a "fringe" composer from today. *Kaija Saariaho* (born 1952, Finland). _L'amour de loin_ (2000), opera. See reviews by fellow TC opera lovers in the opera forum regarding this modern piece. Thanks to their enthusiasm and useful notes. Finnish National Opera, Helsinki.


----------



## Pieck

Schoenberg: Ein Stelldichein
String Trio Op. 45
Chamber Symphony No. 1 (Arr. Webern for flute, clarinet, cello, violin and piano)
Webern String Trio Op. 20


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Johann Ladislaus Dussek* (1760-1812), sonatas. Andreas Staier (fortepiano, Broadwood 1805).

We have neglected many great composers worthy of listening in the piano sonatas.


----------



## science

Been too busy to post much (and spending that little time on the off-topic section) and been buying too much to keep up, so I'll do some remedial work here.


----------



## science

The Ostertag is just over 16 minutes of music; the Elgar disk includes a recording of Chausson's Poeme.

Here begins the record of a Hilary Hahn binge I went on:


----------



## science

There ends the Saga of Science Purchasing Hilary Hahn (for now - tune in next week). Five of those were in a box set. Here begins one of Ensemble Gilles Binchois, likewise the record of a box set.


----------



## science

Let me confess that I had not realized what a good deal the box set was until I got home with it and saw the prices of those hummers on amazon. The latter Machaut disk I already owned, but had lost the notes to, and I am not a big fan of listening to songs without knowing the words, so the motivation for buying the set was very largely to get those notes!

















Was already boasting of Zimerman's Liszt in the recommendations project thread. I wish I'd bought that one years ago!


----------



## World Violist

Bach Cantatas, Vol. 22: BWV 4, 31, 66, 6, 134, and 145
John Eliot Gardiner, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir

I got this one almost entirely for BWV 4, this performance of which I've heard bits of before and was indescribably moved by "Den Tod niemand zwingen kunnt." It's practically half again as long as just about every other rendition (the only one I know of that comes close is Richter... still a minute and a half shorter), and...well let's just say I was skeptical of the claim that the Monteverdi choir "performs miracles on demand" until I heard this.


----------



## Sid James

Well, these aren't exactly "purchases" per se, I just borrowed them from Sydney City Library. But there's no "borrowing" thread so here they are. I borrowed the Schoenberg to listen to an alternative recording of _Pierrot Lunaire_, which I'll go an see live here in Sydney in a fortnight. The recording I have is Shafer/Boulez on DGG. I have heard this Manning/Rattle recording years ago & I remember it as quite ascerbic and hard bitten. It almost scared me away from the work! But now that I'm more mature & interested in this repertoire, I'm very much looking forward to hearing it again. The same concert will also feature Schoenberg's transcription of Strauss' _Emperor Waltz_, so I borrowed the original version conducted by Harnoncourt on a Strauss waltzes disc. It'll be interesting comparing Schoenberg's transcription when I hear it at the concert.


----------



## World Violist

Couldn't resist.










Mahler 2
Tennstedt/LPO


----------



## tdc

................

(post moved to proper thread- current listening)


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Jan Ladislav Dussek* (1760-1812), Piano Trios. Trio 1790 (on period instruments)










*Leopold Anton Kozeluch* (1747-1818), Piano Trios. Trio 1790 (on period instruments)










*Gaetano Brunetti* (1767-1798), String Quartets. Schuppanzigh-Quartett


----------



## karenpat

This is STUNNING. I can't get over the fact she's only 21.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest

I am up in the Boston area (Billerica) for training this week, and tonight I took a shuttle to the Burlington mall. Across the street I found Newbury Comics - which also declares they sell compact discs. I took a stroll inside, and picked up the two of these for a grand total, with tax, of $12.76. The Handel was brand new, and less than $4. The Tallis Scholars was used, but flawless condition.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Another sinful purchase of J.S. Bach's Brandenburgs, oh the shame of it. I have lost count of how many versions I have. 

_Les Concerts des Nations_ (on period instruments). Too cheap a price to resist a fine set.









20th century clarinet concertos by Malcolm Arnold, Benjamin Britten and Elisabeth Maconchy. English Chamber Orchestra.










Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St John Chrysostom, op.31. Corydon Singers/Matthew Best










Handel - Italian Cantatas vol.7 (final installment from this series). _La Risonanza_ (on period instruments)


----------



## karenpat




----------



## Guest

I really enjoy much of what Andrew Manze does, and I liked his recording of Mozart's Eine Kleine Nachtmusik, so I picked this up as well.


----------



## mamascarlatti

karenpat said:


>


Hey karenpat, you always get things that are on my wishlist (as above) or give me ideas for new additions!


----------



## Amon Ra

Cluytens Musique Russe EMI. No photo sorry
Schnabel Mozart II PEARL
Richter/Maazel Bartok & Brahms
Nikoleava Bach Partitas OLYMPIA


----------



## Sid James

Just got these in the past few days (I don't remember hearing these works ever before) :

*New Directions in Music*
*Stockhausen* - Etude Concrete; Nr. 5 Zeitmasse (Time-measures) for 5 woodwinds; Klavierstuck XI
*Boulez* - Le marteau sans maitre (The hammer without a master)

Soloists & ensemble cond. by Robert Craft
David Tudor, piano
EI Records

*Nielsen*
Symphony No. 5
Concertos for violin, clarinet & flute
Wind Quintet

Soloists/Danish Radio SO/Kubelik (in symphony)/Blomstedt/Melos Ensemble
EMI double


----------



## Pieck

Bartok SQs - Emerson








Mendelssohn's SQs - Emerson


----------



## ScipioAfricanus




----------



## dmg

Rescued these yesterday from the clearance bins:


----------



## jhar26




----------



## Sid James

Just got this LP today at a shop near my work for the grand sum of $1:

*Peter SCULTHORPE* - Tabuh Tabuhan for wind quintet & percussion
*Nigel BUTTERLEY* - Variations for wind quintet, piano, recorded piano
The New Sydney Woodwind Quintet & guests
Philips LP

I haven't heard either of these two works. The Sculthorpe work was played at Sydney Conservatorium last year after a free public lecture by the composer, but unfortunately I wasn't able to attend. I just saw Nigel Butterley at a concert last weekend of works by J. Strauss Jnr, Barry Conyngham (who he was chatting with at interval) & Schoenberg's _Pierrot Lunaire_. Butterley's appearance reminds me a bit of Zoltan Kodaly - an elderly Christ-like figure. I am familiar with some of their other music, but I haven't heard these two works at all, so it'll be a treat...


----------



## Conor71

Got inspired to get these by some of Andre's recent postings and listening to some modern music yesterday .
The Xenakis is a re-purchase, having sold this Disc earlier in the year - I want to give it another shot and will hold on to it this time!.


----------



## Conor71

Have these ones in my sights too!:


----------



## Air

This just arrived in the mail:










Can't wait to open it!


----------



## haydnfan

Ordered these Weil Haydn sets last night:


----------



## dmg

I found this handful of Naxos discs for only $1 each - brand new!


----------



## dmg

Also got these for $1 ($2 for the Beethoven multi-disc):

  

Also a CD data disc 'CD Sheet Music: Late Romantic German Lieder. The complete songs of Mahler, Wagner, Wolf. Early songs of Berg, Shoenberg, R. Strauss, and Webern.'


----------



## haydnguy

First purchases in quite a while:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

dmg, re your Mozart Lieder CD with Barbara Bonney,










I was curious about a more recent photo.


----------



## Sid James

Just got these second-hand, the total price was under $10!

*Mozart* - Clarinet Concerto, Violin Concerto KV218, Horn Concerto No. 2 (ZYX Classics CD)

*Rachmaninov* - Isle of the Dead, The Bells (Melodiya CD)

*"Australian Music Today" *- Chamber works of Nigel Butterley, Dorian Le Gallienne, Felix Werder (World Record Club LP) - Werder has been completely unknown to me until this point...


----------



## dmg

Vaneyes said:


> dmg, re your Mozart Lieder CD with Barbara Bonney,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious about a more recent photo.


Why was this a curiosity for you? Why can't you just let a good thing lie????????


----------



## tdc




----------



## haydnfan

Large BRO order for me, one of the highlights was picking up the Manze/Egarr traversal of Handel's concertos at a great discount! Looks like the only thing missing are the Op 7 Organ Concertos.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Sony Classical just released this budget priced box-set of 5 CDs of music by Luigi Boccherini featuring the Dutch cellist Anner Blysma, playing on period cello.

Various cello concerti, cello sonatas, fugues for 2 cellos, symphonies and string quintet op.29 set and an octet. Artists include Tafelmusik under Jeanne Lamon, Bob van Asperen, and Sigiswald Kuijken (all on period instruments).

Great buy this is.


----------



## Conor71

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Sony Classical just released this budget priced box-set of 5 CDs of music by Luigi Boccherini featuring the Dutch cellist Anner Blysma, playing on period cello.
> 
> Various cello concerti, cello sonatas, fugues for 2 cellos, symphonies and string quintet op.29 set and an octet. Artists include Tafelmusik under Jeanne Lamon, Bob van Asperen, and Sigiswald Kuijken (all on period instruments).
> 
> Great buy this is.


That looks like an excellent set! - enjoy


----------



## haydnfan

I have one cd from that Boccherini set, and Byslma's playing is extraordinary! He really breaths life into the cello concertos.


----------



## Comistra

Before this, I had no works of Beethoven's for cello and piano. Now, apparently, I have them all.

So far I'm enjoying this disc quite a lot.


----------



## Vaneyes

Comistra said:


> Before this, I had no works of Beethoven's for cello and piano. Now, apparently, I have them all.
> 
> So far I'm enjoying this disc quite a lot.


With yours and the Faust/Melnikov set, from reviews I've read these are good additions to an already well-recorded field. I haven't tested the waters recently, being happy with the Gastinel/Guy set.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

If you thought only Mozart knew how to write wind music during the Classical period, then you might like to try this.

*Franz Krommer* (1759-1831), CD entitled _Bohemian Winds_. His Partitia in Eb, Trio for two clarients & viola, Partita in C minor, Variations on a theme by Pleyel for three clarinets etc. Played by _Nachtmusique_ (on period instruments)


----------



## haydnfan

I put in a JPC order for the Sofronitski Mozart PC cycle, Harnoncourt's Mozart sacred works set, and Stockmeier's traversal of the JS Bach organ works and finally the Kuijken/Devos set of Mozart Violin Sonatas.


----------



## Matt Taylor

I just recently purchased Antonin Dvorak's New World symphony as done by the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## dmg

This one?


----------



## Sid James

Just got this vinyl record yesterday for $5 -

*MOZART* - String Quartets Vol. 6
- D major, K 499 (No. 20)
- E flat major, K 160 (No. 7)
- A major, K 169 (No. 9)

Bulgarian State SQ
World Record Club Australia/Harmonia Mundi


----------



## tdc

Today picked up 3 more Naxos discs - Penderecki - 3rd symphony/Threnody Orchestral Music Vol. 1 , Takemitsu - A Flock Descends.../Spirit Garden various orchestral works, and R Strauss - Alpine Symphony


----------



## Sid James

*MONTEVERDI *- Vespers of 1610 (complete 2 disc set)
Concerto Italiano/Rinaldo Alessandrini (Naive Records)

Well, not a purchase per se, but a borrowing from Sydney City Library. I've been wanting to hear Monteverdi's _Vespers_ for a long time now, but (just as with the Beethoven late quartets which I am enjoying to the max) I was a bit daunted by their avowed complexity and density, etc. But having recently revisited this composer's _Tasso Madrigals_, the only disc I own (by these same Italian performers), I decided to make a move. Many people seem to like and admire this genius of a composer, and I thought I'd jump on the bandwagon. A friend of mine saw the _Vespers_ live last year and said it was awesome. I didn't go because I felt I was not ready, and I've been kicking myself ever since. Anyhow, it's never too late (unless you're dead - but then again you might come across this music in heaven - if you actually get there  ) & I'm very much looking forward to hearing this seminal masterpiece, & am thinking of ordering it to buy very soon...












tdc said:


> Today picked up 3 more Naxos discs - Penderecki - 3rd symphony/Threnody Orchestral Music Vol. 1 , Takemitsu - A Flock Descends.../Spirit Garden various orchestral works, and R Strauss - Alpine Symphony


I've got those very Penderecki and Takemitsu recordings, and they are excellent. The Penderecki is conducted by veteran Polish conductor Antoni Wit, who knows the composer personally and professionally, so you can't go wrong with that disc. As for the Takemitsu, it's probably one of the best discs of his orchestral music on the market, and offers not only his distinctive & original orchestral works, but also a suite for string orchestra of some of his film music, which is an interesting contrast & a real hoot! Enjoy ...


----------



## mamascarlatti

Picked these up in the midst of a sea of vinyl in a second hand shop in Wellington:


----------



## sospiro

mamascarlatti said:


> Picked these up in the midst of a sea of vinyl in a second hand shop in Wellington:


Well done! I've never heard of El Gato Montés.


----------



## Vaneyes

mamascarlatti said:


> Picked these up in the midst of a sea of vinyl in a second hand shop in Wellington:


And those hot-blooded creatures are back together in *real* life.


----------



## science




----------



## science




----------



## science




----------



## science




----------



## Fugue

Quality!


----------



## haydnfan

I just bought that Fischer Bach recording this week as well!


----------



## Matt Taylor

dmg said:


> This one?


No, that not the one I bought. Mine had a sort of Native american theme cover, and was actually called "From the New World." I believe Naxos was the publisher.

EDIT: Here it is.
http://www.amazon.com/Dvorak-Sympho...41OQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1304129576&sr=8-1

Actually London is the publisher. my bad.


----------



## Pieck

Bernstein conducting Tchaikovsky's Polish Symphony (No. 3)

Edit: OMG I thought I'm in the Current Listening, sorry guys


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Pieck

Bought it two weeks ago, but was too lazy to post it:
Bruch The Complete VC and Scottish Fantasy - Accardo, Masur








Well this one is a very good set of works. The 2,3 VCs are very good works not very well known, and I reccomend them to anyone who likes the first. Of course Accardo is doing wonders.
Bruch The Complete Symphonies, Adagio apassionato, In Memoriam, Konzertstucke - Masur, Accardo








The symphonies lacks something that the VCs have. I dont know what it is but maybe it's the lack of a leading melody that made him write not as good as the VCs and X+orchestra in general. I dont think I would recommend this works unless you're fanatic with Bruch or something like that.
Janacek SQs, Martinu 3 Madrigals for violin and viola - Emerson








The Emersons are great as usual, and amazing compositions too. Very Very good performence, so if you like his SQs you should try it. I heavn't heard any other performences of the Madrigals so I cant compare, but I like it. Also it's the first piece by Martinu that I heard, a nice introduction, I like them a lot.
Faure Chamber Music set








I wasnt sure if I wanted to buy this set. Before it I knew only two works by him: the Requiem (which I like) and the SQ (which I most definitely dont get), so I had doubts if I should buy it or not. Eventually I bought it for 3 reasons:
1. It was very cheap 5 CDs something like 22$.
2. I like box sets and comlpetes.
3. I dont have almost anything by him.
Well, I dont regret it. I started with the cello sonatas, and fell in love with them, and it encouraged me to explore deeper. So I moved on to the piano quartets which are also beautiful. altogether I'm very pleased with this purchase.
Yours, Pieck :cheers:

P.S
On second thought I'll share a few of my thoughts on those since I heard most of them a couople of times. ( EDIT: it was written before the thoughts)


----------



## Conor71

Pieck said:


> Faure Chamber Music set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt sure if I wanted to buy this set. Before it I knew only two works by him: the Requiem (which I like) and the SQ (which I most definitely dont get), so I had doubts if I should buy it or not. Eventually I bought it for 3 reasons:
> 1. It was very cheap 5 CDs something like 22$.
> 2. I like box sets and comlpetes.
> 3. I dont have almost anything by him.
> Well, I dont regret it. I started with the cello sonatas, and fell in love with them, and it encouraged me to explore deeper. So I moved on to the piano quartets which are also beautiful. altogether I'm very pleased with this purchase.
> Yours, Pieck :cheers:
> 
> P.S
> On second thought I'll share a few of my thoughts on those since I heard most of them a couople of times. ( EDIT: it was written before the thoughts)


That Faure Chamber Music Box is awesome, theres not a bad work on it! - Enjoy!


----------



## Pieck

Conor71 said:


> That Faure Chamber Music Box is awesome, theres not a bad work on it! - Enjoy!


Thanks, I still have the PQuintets Trio and ViolinS ahead of me.


----------



## mmsbls

Speaking of Faure Piano Quintets and Bruck Violin Concertos, I just bought several CDs from the large Arkiv Music Naxos sale Including:



















I like Bruch's first concerto best, but the second is just wonderful as well. I have yet to hear the Faure.


----------



## Comistra

Pieck said:


> Bought it two weeks ago, but was too lazy to post it:
> Bruch The Complete VC and Scottish Fantasy - Accardo, Masur
> 
> Well this one is a very good set of works. The 2,3 VCs are very good works not very well known, and I reccomend them to anyone who likes the first. Of course Accardo is doing wonders.


I couldn't agree more. I have this disc, and it's one of my favorites.



Pieck said:


> Bruch The Complete Symphonies, Adagio apassionato, In Memoriam, Konzertstucke - Masur, Accardo
> 
> The symphonies lacks something that the VCs have. I dont know what it is but maybe it's the lack of a leading melody that made him write not as good as the VCs and X+orchestra in general. I dont think I would recommend this works unless you're fanatic with Bruch or something like that.


I have a different recording of the symphonies (James Conlon leading Gürzenich-Orchester Köln), but I agree with your assessment. I listen to the symphonies periodically, but they really don't grab me at all in the way that the violin concertos do.


----------



## beethovenian

My purchase from prestoclassical recent glossa offer! more glossa cds are on the way to my mailbox!

Handel Cantata Volume 1 and 6


----------



## samurai

Today I received from Amazon: Shostakovich--_Symphony No.7 in C major, Op.60 {"Leningrad"} and Symphony No.11 in G minor, Op.103 {"The Year 1905"}. _I also bought a 2 cd set containing the _4th,_ _5th_ and _6th_ Symphonies of Tchaikovsky performed by the Berliner Philharmoniker under the baton of Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Vaneyes

samurai said:


> Today I received from Amazon: Shostakovich--_Symphony No.7 in C major, Op.60 {"Leningrad"} and Symphony No.11 in G minor, Op.103 {"The Year 1905"}_


_

Artists, label?_


----------



## samurai

Vaneyes said:


> Artists, label?


Sorry about that: The Shostakovich_ 11th Symphony_ is performed by the London Symphony Orchestra under the baton of Mstislav Rostropovich and is on LSO live. It was recorded in 2002. His_ Leningrad Symphony_ is performed by the London Philharmonic Orchestra led by Bernard Haitnk and is on Decca. It was recorded in 1980.
Tchaikovsky's_ 4th, 5th and 6th _symphonies are on a 2 cd set from Deutsche Grammophon. They are performed by the Berliner Philharmoniker conducted by Herbert von Karajan and recorded in 1976 and 1977.


----------



## karenpat

*jumping up and down*


----------



## mamascarlatti

karenpat said:


> *jumping up and down*


Cripes, I've just youtubed him in "Erbame dich". He's amazing!


----------



## science

...off-topic, but a recent purchase all the same:


----------



## tdc

Today I picked up some things:

Brahms - Violin Concerto and Double Concerto / Philips Classics / Haitink

Schubert - Complete Trios / Philips Classics / Beaux Arts Trio

Bartok - Concerto for 2 Pianos, Percussion and Orchestra , Violin Concerto no 1 and Viola Concerto / Deutsche Grammophon / Boulez

Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle (DvD) / Decca / Solti


----------



## CaptainAzure




----------



## Sid James

Another set of vinyl purchases in a store open late yesterday in my suburb. $2 each and in good nick. The only works I remember hearing ever before was Schubert's Deutsche Messe & Schumann's Carnival -

*Liszt* - Dante Symphony (Margit Laszlo, sop./Budapest PO & Chorus/Lehel)

*Schubert* - Mass No. 3 & Deutsche Messe (sorry can't remember other details)

*Schumann* - Papillons, Piano Sonata No. 2, Carnival in Vienna (Sviatoslav Richter, piano - recorded on his Italian tour)...


----------



## Air

Andre, I think the Schumann work you got is actually the Carnival in Vienna (_Faschingsschwank aus Wien_) which is different from the more famous _Carnaval_ you've heard before (unless you were actually referring to the Carnival in Vienna originally, and if so, I apologize) but lovely nevertheless. Watch out for the famous French anthem that triumphantly stands out amidst the chaos of the first movement, it's a good deal of fun. The work is very festive but with a lot of quiet intermezzos and passionate sections in between too that give it a very Romantic touch.

The _Papillons_ is even more carefree and tuneful, speaking of a very innocent Schumann whose creative mind is naively fresh and full of untainted joy. One can even think of each section as a vignette, exploring a different "butterfly" (the French translation of Papillons) and its simple beauty in the countryside that the boy Robert would explore on his leisure time. It's only his op. 2 but quite mature and one of my favorite works by him. I'm sure you'll enjoy the disc, and Richter is one of the very best.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus




----------



## haydnguy

Haven't listened to it all yet, but what I've heard BEAUTIFUL playing by Ms Fischer


----------



## Vaneyes

haydnguy said:


> Haven't listened to it all yet, but what I've heard BEAUTIFUL playing by Ms Fischer


So far, Hahn and Fischer have eloquently filled their discographies with a great many warhorses. Now that that requirement's fulfilled, I would like to see them move into the beyond, far beyond Schoenberg.


----------



## science

Prepping myself for the string concerti project, today I got:


----------



## haydnfan

I love Hahn's recording of Elgar's Violin Concerto!


----------



## Fugue

haydnguy said:


> Haven't listened to it all yet, but what I've heard BEAUTIFUL playing by Ms Fischer


Yes, I have this. But then I'm a real Fischerite. Quite different to her other releases so far. She's really gone for it here. I never tire of The Lark.

I love her Bach and saw her play the Sonatas and Partitas at the Wig last year. I sat agog in the fourth row.
However, on record I always find myself going back to the Podge.


----------



## Manxfeeder

My used CD store had some great stuff for 99 cents.


----------



## science




----------



## beethovenian

From prestoclassical...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Following up on a suggestion by Delicious Manager, I ordered Marcel Tyberg's 3rd symphony from Amazon.


----------



## tdc




----------



## Sid James

Just got this today & look forward to listening to it tonight -

*MONTEVERDI* - Vespers of 1610
plus works by ALLEGRI, PALESTRINA, SCHUTZ (2 disc set)
(on the Alto/Musical Concepts boutique reissue label)


----------



## haydnguy

Vaneyes said:


> So far, Hahn and Fischer have eloquently filled their discographies with a great many warhorses. Now that that requirement's fulfilled, I would like to see them move into the beyond, far beyond Schoenberg.


Well, Hahn did Jennifer Higdon on her latest and even empasized Higdon over Tchaikovsky. I was a bit disappointed in the selection of the Tchaikovsky. I know they had to put a "headliner" to pair with Higdon but I thought there could have been a better choice. I'm not sure who you might be referring to Vaneyes but I think their probably doing the best they can. Maybe Elliot Carter.


----------



## haydnguy

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## haydnguy

Andre said:


> Just got this today & look forward to listening to it tonight -
> 
> *MONTEVERDI* - Vespers of 1610
> plus works by ALLEGRI, PALESTRINA, SCHUTZ (2 disc set)
> (on the Alto/Musical Concepts boutique reissue label)


How was that one, Andre?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Paul Juon* (1872-1940), piano quartets, op.50 and op.37.


----------



## fugacious

Bach's delectable Goldberg Variations, played by Murray Perahia. I needed a tiny break from Gould's '55 and '81


----------



## Vaneyes

haydnguy said:


> Well, Hahn did Jennifer Higdon on her latest and even empasized Higdon over Tchaikovsky. I was a bit disappointed in the selection of the Tchaikovsky. I know they had to put a "headliner" to pair with Higdon but I thought there could have been a better choice. I'm not sure who you might be referring to Vaneyes but I think their probably doing the best they can. Maybe Elliot Carter.


Apart from the odd coupling, which unfortunately is not uncommon in concerts as well as recordings, I see the Higdon choice (noting it was composed with Hahn in mind) as backward 20/21, not forward. One might as well be reaching for Copland. It's steeped in stereotypical American composition. Though I'm not particularly fond of it, the Carter VC would have been an improvement.

Some composers for Hahn and Fischer (and their producers of course) to consider--Schnittke, Gubaidulina, Szymanowski, Penderecki, Dutilleux, Lutoslawski, Bartok, Britten, Myaskovsky, Sallinen, etc., etc.


----------



## haydnguy

Vaneyes, I don't know if you've ever heard of Jennifer Koh but she records on Cedille and she records strictly contemporary works. Well, I saw that she would be appearing in St. Louis so I thought I might go to hear her. When I looked to see the time, etc., I saw that she is playing VIVALDI!!


----------



## Sid James

haydnguy said:


> How was that one, Andre?


It's a great set. All of the pieces are fantastic. I've talked about it recently a couple of times on the current listening thread -

http://www.talkclassical.com/1005-current-listening-553.html#post164280


----------



## Vaneyes

haydnguy said:


> Vaneyes, I don't know if you've ever heard of Jennifer Koh but she records on Cedille and she records strictly contemporary works. Well, I saw that she would be appearing in St. Louis so I thought I might go to hear her. When I looked to see the time, etc., I saw that she is playing VIVALDI!!


Yes, she's the real deal, a commando violinist for the 20/21. Lovely tone from her Strad (ex-Grumiaux). Go see her playing anything.

http://jenniferkoh.com/index.html


----------



## Sid James

Got these second hand today for only $3 each. I like the serendipity because I was meaning to get more Renaissance music (like the Palestrina & de Victoria) & I've just read violinist Andre Rieu's biography, so It'll be interesting listening to some of this stuff for sure. I am familiar with the Beethoven & Brahms works, as well as Lalo's _Symphonie Espagnole in D minor_, but not his _Piano Concerto_ which seems to be a very obscure work...

Not pictured -

*LALO*
Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, Op. 21 (Ruggiero Ricci, violin/Bochumer Symphoniker/Matthias Kuntzsch)
Piano Concerto (Marylene Dosse, piano/Stuttgarter Philharmoniker/Matthias Kuntzsch)
Label: Pilz (Germany)

& the *Andre Rieu *"Dreaming" disc features arrangements of works by J. S. Bach, Mascagni, Shostakovich, Grieg, Verdi, Saint-Saens, Khatchaturian, Elgar, Albinoni, Mozart, Puccini, Sondheim, etc.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Andre said:


>


Is that you on the cover?


----------



## Fugue

fugacious said:


> Bach's delectable Goldberg Variations, played by Murray Perahia. I needed a tiny break from Gould's '55 and '81


Agree, all that dreadful humming on top!
Just kidding, I do love the Gould. Not tried the Perahia but I like this one


----------



## Sid James

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Is that you on the cover?


:lol:!!!..........


----------



## science

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> *Paul Juon* (1872-1940), piano quartets, op.50 and op.37.


That's a bit off the beaten path. How did you come to it?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Ferruccio Busoni* (1866-1924), string quartets #1 and #2. Relatively modern but sensible.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

science said:


> That's a bit off the beaten path. How did you come to it?


I have quite a number of "miscellaneous" chamber music by relatively unknown composers. It's my random act of trial and error/sampling. Usually, I have heard bits of it before and decided to try the rest out. I usually stick to their chamber pieces like the SQ, and various combinations involving the piano and or clarinet (my favourites).


----------



## kv466

i just bought the complete Phillips recordings of Mozart's works, primarily by The Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## Pieck

mcamacho said:


> i just bought the complete Phillips recordings of Mozart's works, primarily by The Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


Wow a massive puechase. You have a lot of listening ahead of you. You could sum it up for us in two years when you're done listening to it


----------



## Sid James

Just got these second hand -

*Albert LORTZING* - Highlights from comic opera "Zar und Zimmerman"/Eurodisc LP

*J. S. BACH* - Partitas 1 & 2; Sonatas 1 & 2/Yehudi Menuhin, violin/2 tapes

*J. S. BACH* - Well Tempered Clavier I & II/Wanda Landowska, harpsichord/1 tape

*DEBUSSY, RAVEL* - String Quartets/Melos Quartet/IMD tape


----------



## Manxfeeder

The old BMG music club, renamed Yourmusic, is shutting its doors, so I got this from their closeout sale.


----------



## kv466

Pieck said:


> Wow a massive puechase. You have a lot of listening ahead of you. You could sum it up for us in two years when you're done listening to it


heh, i actually had full access to it when it was first released and i heard perhaps 80 percent of it but yeah, very nice to have it at my hands now...still, it's a bit overwhelming!!

just bought Mozart's kv466 by Fumiko Shiraga...it's pretty awesome hearing such a stripped down version of this beloved piece...transcription by Hummel as most of you know.


----------



## dmg

For $2 ea.:


----------



## dmg

(continued)


----------



## Vaneyes

This is sort of a homecoming for these works, since my listenings over the years with Dorati, Lutoslawski, Wit, and Salonen didn't produce anything long-lasting for the collection. Gramophone raves about this 1992 live recording. In spite of that, I'm confident it has a good chance of being a keeper, since I've enjoyed these same forces with Berio, Takemitsu, and Carter. Plus, Symphony 3 was a CSO commission. The cover art is Mark Rothko.


----------



## Vaneyes

I continue on my new 'n improved Lutoslawski road with these orders. Thanks to healthy samplings and memory, I suspect Krzysztof Bakowski to be an improvement over Mutter in "Partita", and atleast equal to in "Chain 2", and Crossley/Salonen no match for Zimerman/Lutoslawski.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Manxfeeder

dmg said:


> For $2 ea.:]


Wow, the Borodins for $2 each! You lucky dog!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Andre said:


> *J. S. BACH* - Well Tempered Clavier I & II/Wanda Landowska, harpsichord/1 tape


That would be an interesting historical version of the work, considering Landowska was one of the first to perform it on a (modern) harpsichord. I imagine it would sound very different to current practices on the harpsichord.


----------



## Air

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> That would be an interesting historical version of the work, considering Landowska was one of the first to perform it on a (modern) harpsichord. I imagine it would sound very different to current practices on the harpsichord.


It's pretty heavily Romanticized, with a lot of rubato, dramatic tempos, articulation and the such. But her playing is really beautiful in my opinion, and one of my treasured Bach recordings is Landowska's 2nd WTC on CD. (I don't own the 1st, and only received the 2nd because of a lucky Amazon shipping mistake )

I'm hoping that Andre will see a little more light into Bach with these.


----------



## haydnfan

I like both of those Lutoslawski recordings VanEyes.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Air said:


> It's pretty heavily Romanticized, with a lot of rubato, dramatic tempos, articulation and the such. But her playing is really beautiful in my opinion, and one of my treasured Bach recordings is Landowska's 2nd WTC on CD. (I don't own the 1st, and only received the 2nd because of a lucky Amazon shipping mistake )
> 
> I'm hoping that Andre will see a little more light into Bach with these.


Glad you can enjoy Landowska's interpretation. Lucky you. I have heard bits of it and personally I cannot stand it. I would rather listen to a modern piano version of it if the performer goes the rubato, dramatic tempos etc. route. Of course, my first choice is for a current HIP version on a period harpsichord  .


----------



## Air

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Of course, my first choice is for a current HIP version on a period harpsichord  .


True, and I completely understand what you mean. It's almost as if Landowska goes all these ways to play on a historically informed instrument yet at the end her performance isn't historically informed at all. Bach should not be played like Chopin, just as Chopin should not be played like Bach. Personally though, I have a weak spot for Romantic interpretations of Bach as long as they aren't drastically overdone, and for me Landowska doesn't break these boundaries.

What would be your first choice for the WTC on the harpsichord? Leonhardt is the only modern harpsichord I know well, and his work with the historical aspects of score and performance has really been a revelation for me this past year.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Air said:


> What would be your first choice for the WTC on the harpsichord? Leonhardt is the only modern harpsichord I know well, and his work with the historical aspects of score and performance has really been a revelation for me this past year.


There are many haprsichord versions around now. Kenneth Gilbert, Christophe Rousset and Glen Wilson I have come around to like a lot. (Rousset wins on overall consistency, and I think he did some study under Leonhardt at some stage).


----------



## dmg

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow, the Borodins for $2 each! You lucky dog!


Yeah - the clerk was even 'I knew the Shostakovich wouldn't last long!'


----------



## Vaneyes

haydnfan said:


> I like both of those Lutoslawski recordings VanEyes.


That's good to hear...thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Sid James

Interesting discussion on the different aspects of performance of ancient music. You guys obviously have had more exposure to both modern & period interpretations that I have. But I must say, I'm not really a stikler for "modern" or "period" versions. I just buy what I can get at a decent price of a certain quality. There are so many holes about our knowledge of even the music of Beethoven's & Schubert's time, let alone the earlier Baroque or Renaissance or Medieval periods. What we think of to be "authentic" is just guesswork, even though it's educated guesswork based on scholarship & musicology, etc. Eg. the system of musical notation we have now didn't emerge (or develop fully) until about the era Brahms or Wagner (late c19th). & even they were much less precise in their directions to musicians than many composers today. A lot of what was done was based more on convention than what is actually on the page of the score, so the interpretation is quite flexible, within certain perameters. The perameters are those set down by scholars based upon their research, but even their expert conclusions can greatly vary. It's exactly like the judgement of justices in the higher courts - a majority of the judges on the panel might decide a case based on certain facts and evidence, but there might be a minority who make a dissenting judgement and draw different conclusions from the same material. Basically, to talk of a "peak" or "definitive" (or even "idiomatic") performance of something that's very old to ancient is not entirely logical to me (although I'm not saying that you two guys - Air & HC - are doing that, I'm just kind of thinking out aloud)...



Air said:


> ...I'm hoping that Andre will see a little more light into Bach with these.


It might happen, especially since I've been getting into Renaissance choral music of late. & Bach's great contemporary, Handel, has always been a favourite of mine. I'm thinking of getting Bach's B minor mass - there's a budget set on Australian Eloquence with Neville Marriner which must be solid...

[EDIT - expanded post and removed weak sarcastic joke]


----------



## Sid James

Purchased the following today, which I got on special

*Chants sacres de l'Orient - tradition melchite* sung by Sr Marie Keyrouz

*Schutz* - Christmas Story/Rene Jacobs

*Monteverdi* - Duets & Solos/Emma Kirkby - Evelyn Tubb

I went into the cd store to buy a recording of Frank Martin's _Golgotha_ which I saw on special last week. But they only had two copies then, and they were both gone. So I got these other things instead. It's probably better, because I'm kind of getting more interested in early music now. I was looking forward to hearing the Martin work, but I'm no less excited about hearing these purchases for the first time. I'm coming around to the view that most of the innovations in classical music happened during the classical era and before rather than in the romantic and modern eras, which were more eras of refinement than real innovation...
























[EDIT - changed typed title of Sr Marie Keyrouz album from "Byzantine" to "melchite" - thanks for the correction, science]...


----------



## science

That Marie Keyrouz album is heaven. One of my desert island disks.

Edit: My bad. I was thinking of "Chant Byzantin" and that's a different album, just with a similar cover. I haven't listened to the "Melchite" album in a long time. I should give it another go.


----------



## Vaneyes

Andre said:


> There are so many holes about our knowledge of even the music of Beethoven's & Schubert's time....The perameters are those set down by scholars based upon their research, but even their expert conclusions can greatly vary.


Good words, Andre. Re Beethoven, for example, Andras Schiff early on in these Piano Sonatas lectures warns about "witnesses".

http://music.guardian.co.uk/classical/page/0,,1943867,00.html


----------



## Aramis

Awesome playing, awesome tone, almost like re-discovering these Chopin works (2nd sonata-barceuse-barcarolle). Grimaud is not even a bit worse than Zimerman or Argerich. Just my opinion, I don't know anything about it but it's always good to make bold statement. Or not that bold, she's highly regarded I think. For good reason. S.


----------



## kv466

Claudio Arrau - The Emperor Concerto dvd...had this years ago on vhs, so nice they re-released it


----------



## Guest

Faure's Preludes and Impromptus. I really want to play as much of them as I can.


----------



## Sid James

Got these vinyl records second hand & the Naxos disc below brand new on special. It's mostly choral, which is kind of my favourite realm now. I'm interested in hearing the Charles Wood work especially, I'm not familiar with any of his stuff at all. Anyway, this looks to be a very interesting work for me to sink my teeth into, amidst all my more ancient choral explorations of late. I have no doubt that this work will be a gem, no less than the ancient works I have now come to admire...

*Brahms* - String Sextet #1 - Members of London Philharmonic Orchestra (vinyl)

*Pergolesi* - Stabat Mater - K. Ferrier/J. Taylor/Nottingham Ch./Boyd Neel String Orch./Roy Henderson (vinyl)

*Britten* - Ceremony of Carols; Missa Brevis - Choir of New College, Oxford/David Lumsden (vinyl)

*Charles Wood* - St Mark Passion - Naxos CD, image below


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Andre said:


> *Charles Wood* - St Mark Passion - Naxos CD, image below


Quite unusual judging by the era the composer belonged to, whom I have never heard of either. Look forward to your view of this piece when you get around to it. I wonder why Wood composed it. Any inspiration from J. S. Bach / earlier times?


----------



## Sid James

@ harpsichord concerto - i've just reviewed it on current listening, but i'll send you a message of this as well -

http://www.talkclassical.com/1005-current-listening-561.html#post166704


----------



## science




----------



## science




----------



## Vaneyes

science said:


>


I smiled at the flute recordings, thinking of a decision I made some years ago. One day, I felt I was top-heavy in flute recordings, recordings in which flute was predominantly featured (the sound bugged me). I decided then and there to cull them all, and to this day have not purchased another flute recording. Flute is only welcome in my collection for occasional accent in orchestral works. That's my confession for today, and I fully realize it's worth nothing, and maybe in need of psychiatric care.


----------



## Aramis

I didn't listen to this or any other version yet but I don't have to. Janowitz? Karajan? Could it be any better?

I love the cover, btw.


----------



## Andrew B.

Victoria's Officium defunctorum - McCreesh, Gabrieli Consort








Pilgrimage - Schola Cantorum San Francisco


----------



## Sid James

*PLACIDO DOMINGO* - Greatest Love Songs (exactly same album/tracks/cover, different title, older edition)
Features - Perhaps Love (with John Denver) - Maria - Yesterday - Autumn Leaves - Annie's Song - Blue Moon - Moon River (and many others)
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Lee Holdridge, conductor and arrangements


----------



## Vaneyes

I missed this the first time around, twenty years ago. Sound Circus (a Warner association) is reissuing it in June with other former Collins titles.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Louis Spohr, two Naxos CDs of his music for violin and harp. Spohr was, amongst many talents, a violinist. He fell in love and ended up marrying an accomplished harpist. While courting her, what better way than to compose beautiful pieces for violin and harp? Sonatas, duos etc.

Spohr's music and moi are getting along real fine these days ...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Here's an unusual one I bought.

*Franz Wilhelm Tausch* (1762-1817), concerti #1 (op.27) and #2 (op.26) for *two clarinets*. This is the first time I have come across concerto for two clarinets (not counting early examples from the Baroque chalumeau).

*F. X. Sussmayr* (1766-1803) (Mozart's pupil who completed Mozart's _Requiem_), incomplete concerto movement for basset clarinet, completed by Michael Freyhan. This one is interesting. One of two autographs for this work was undated, but the other autograph was dated January 1792, and note that Mozart's famous clarinet concerto was completed around September/October 1791. Mozart (on travel) wrote to his wife telling her to urge Sussmayr "to write something for Stadler" (who was a friend of theirs and who played soloist in Mozart's clarinet concerto). Sussmayr was unable to complete his own clarinet concerto (recorded here) because it is speculated that he was called upon to assist with Mozart's _Requiem_, and this was all happening in late 1791, which of course Mozart tragically died in December of that year. So the teacher died leaving the _Requiem_ incomplete while the student left his own clarinet concerto incomplete (or at least not bothered to resume work on it again).

The English Chamber Orchestra, with Thea King, Nicholas Bucknall on clarinets/basset clarinet.


----------



## Sid James

*@ harpsichord concerto* - that clarinet cd looks interesting. haven't heard anything of/by tausch & i've only heard about sussmayr's completion of mozart's "requiem" (although i may have heard a sussmayr choral work on radio, a christmas thing, but i forget). love that helios series - they're all so good. a lot of types of classical covered. good that you're getting into the less travelled stuff in your favourite part of the classical music universe. i admire your attention to historical detail & more "methodical" approach, my approach is totally different, but everyone's "way" is unique. tell us what you think of this disc when you hear it, it'd be interesting...

ok, here's some stuff i got for $3 @, secondhand -

*- safri duo "goldrush" album* - works arr. for percussion duo - j.s. bach, mendelssohn, chopin, ravel, per norgard (i think i've read about this guy on this forum?), soren barfoed, rolf wallin, jacob ter veldhuis (the last three i've got no idea) on chandos - a fav chamber format of mine, but i haven't owned anything like this on disc, i've just been to live performances at sydney con of husband-wife team daryl and alison pratt of these kinds of things. i like to see those interesting instruments in "the spotlight," as usually they are way at the back of a large orchestra or something. i think i will enjoy this album, although i haven't heard of the two guys playing on it, and like i don't know half of the composers on it...

-* tommy emmanuel "dare to be different" album (1990)* - this guy is an amazing guitarist of ours, i saw him about the same time as this album, live in sydney's domain (open air concert). a fond memory. i think he started playing classical guitar, then branched off to playing on electric guitar, arrangements of classical things, as well as his own stuff. the famous bit of concierto de aranjuez is on here, and many others. some highbrows said he was a "sell out" but i disagree, i can hear his classical "pedigree" (to use a "big word" these critics use often, but with no sense of what it means) in every note he plays. i wonder what's happened to him these days?...

- *matthew locke *(1621/2-1677) : seven suites (globe label) - don't remember coming across this guy, maybe have only read about him in passing. a set of seven suites for two baroque violins, viola da gamba, theorbo. quite exotic stuff for me, but i'm open to everything new to me...

- *gilbert & sullivan favourites* [not pictured] - highlights from the gondoliers, pirates of penzance, h.m.s. pinafore, the mikado (vocal soloists/the english chorale/london concert orch./marcus dodds, cond.) - funnily enough this pair's music popped up in a conversation i had with someone on the weekend. i fondly remember our own john english (a singer in the rock/musical niche) playing the title role in pirates, broadcast on tv around 20 years ago. i haven't owned anything by these two guys before, so this compilation album is a good place to start...


----------



## CaptainAzure

Faust Symphony - Liszt


----------



## kv466

Evgeny Kissin - The Early Recordings, 5 discs including his magnificent performance of the kv466


----------



## World Violist

Found it for $20, which for two CDs of Celi/Munich Bruckner is actually pretty good.










Bruckner 8
Celibidache/Munich Philharmonic


----------



## Air

I heard that this recording contained one of the best Piano Quintets ever and a Piano Concerto that may even top my current Richter/Lipatti/Rubinstein triumvirate.

I'm currently giving it a spin. It's dead-drop gorgeous.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Bohuslav Martinu* (1890-1959), complete 6 symphonies, Bamberg Symphony Orchestra/Neeme Jarvi.

Picked this up on sale at one of the internet shops (along with many others). Martinu wrote his six symphonies over about eleven years from 1942 to 1953. I must say I now include these symphonies as amongst the most enjoyable 20th century symphonies I have yet listened to. Rich tonal colour and quite intricate rhythms throughout all six. He enjoyed considerable success with the symphony as a genre, which prompted him to write them all in a relatively short span of only eleven years.

3CDs originally released under the BIS label but now you can buy them as cheap as chips on the Brilliant Classics (budget) label, re-released.


----------



## Sid James

@ HC -

Glad you enjoy Martinu - he's also been a favourite of mine since I first got a tape more than 20 years ago, two of his piano concertos. A highly prolific composer, sometimes it's hard for me to distinguish between different things that he wrote. I think my favourite works by him are still his piano concertos, the _Sinfonietta La Jolla _(dedicated to the Californian town he was living in the USA) & the _Double Concerto for piano, strings and timpani _(this one quite dramatic and dark, written about the time when Czechoslovakia was invaded by the Nazis, although Martinu was in Paris at the time - it was banned in occupied Europe by the Nazis not long after it's premiere). Funny how I have connected more with the man's works which include the piano. I've only got three of his symphonies, I think it's the second I like most (I remember a light and breezy "scherzo" with march rhythms and Czech folkish ideas). Anyway, I think he was an interesting composer, and many of his works composed in the USA actually sound to me as if he was kind of influenced by the "big" American open air vibe - Copland comes to mind...


----------



## samurai

Currently awaiting delivery from Amazon of the following works:
Beethoven_--Symphonies No.2 and 7 _{Bernstein}
Beethoven_--Symphonies__ No.5 and __7 _{Klieber}
Dvorak--_Symphonies No.7, 8 and 9 {Giulini}, a 2 cd set _


----------



## Sid James

Got this Debussy opera second hand for like $5, in good nick (Serge Baudo at the helm). I've never heard it before, but have read about it as one of the man's finest works. Only problem is that there is no English translation of the lyrics, only original French and (I think) German. Bummer. If any of you guys know a free online source for this, please let me know. But I think a friend may have another recorded version with the lyrics, so maybe I can borrow that...


----------



## World Violist

Pre-ordered this:










A 2-disc set of the Lucerne Festival Orchestra under the direction of Pierre Boulez. First disc contains Webern's Passacaglia and Op. 30 Orchestral Variations with Stravinsky's Chant du Rossignol. Second disc is Mahler 6. Needless to say I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Andre said:


> Got this Debussy opera second hand for like $5, in good nick (Serge Baudo at the helm). I've never heard it before, but have read about it as one of the man's finest works. Only problem is that there is no English translation of the lyrics, only original French and (I think) German. Bummer. If any of you guys know a free online source for this, please let me know. But I think a friend may have another recorded version with the lyrics, so maybe I can borrow that...


Andre, if you go to EMI classics and click on "download", you will find the libretti for Pelleas and a whole heap of other operas. You have to register but that just involves giving them your email.


----------



## Sid James

*@ Natalie* - Thanks for telling me about that very valuable resource. You have really made my day!

The Debussy was a "chance buy" second hand, but I do plan to get into opera more in the coming years - even if I hear a few per year that will be something. I'm quite slow & in-depth with these things, I like to take my time. I think the main barrier I had with opera before was that it takes a bit of effort to appreciate it's subtleties - eg. what is going on in the plot, what each scene/aria is about. So I'm just going to take it "one step at a time" and go from there. Next one I want to get into is Mozart's "Don Giovanni" - my local library has a number of recordings, I just have to find the time/headspace to give it my full undivided attention.

Thanks again!...


----------



## violadude

I got the whole set of 10 "Naxos" String quartets by Peter Maxwell-Davies. They are pretty difficult so I have a lot of great listening to do.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Andre said:


> *@ Natalie* - Thanks for telling me about that very valuable resource. You have really made my day!
> 
> The Debussy was a "chance buy" second hand, but I do plan to get into opera more in the coming years - even if I hear a few per year that will be something. I'm quite slow & in-depth with these things, I like to take my time. I think the main barrier I had with opera before was that it takes a bit of effort to appreciate it's subtleties - eg. what is going on in the plot, what each scene/aria is about. So I'm just going to take it "one step at a time" and go from there. Next one I want to get into is Mozart's "Don Giovanni" - my local library has a number of recordings, I just have to find the time/headspace to give it my full undivided attention.
> 
> Thanks again!...


You're certainly living in the right city for live performances. Opera Australia seem to put on some good shows! Listening is great but it's worth seeing it live too.


----------



## Sid James

mamascarlatti said:


> You're certainly living in the right city for live performances. Opera Australia seem to put on some good shows! Listening is great but it's worth seeing it live too.


Yes, going to see opera live is on the cards for me, so to speak. I might aim for chamber opera, since I really like chamber music. The local company Pinchgut Opera puts on one performance here a year (about December) & I might aim for that...


----------



## mamascarlatti

Andre said:


> Yes, going to see opera live is on the cards for me, so to speak. I might aim for chamber opera, since I really like chamber music. The local company Pinchgut Opera puts on one performance here a year (about December) & I might aim for that...


I see that Sydney chamber opera are putting on the Cunning Little Vixen at the end of July. What about that?

Looks like Griselda in December.


----------



## Sid James

mamascarlatti said:


> I see that Sydney chamber opera are putting on the Cunning Little Vixen at the end of July. What about that?
> 
> Looks like Griselda in December.


Thanks for that - I didn't even know they existed (or i might have come across them but forgot). I love Janacek, and it would be great to see that opera, which I haven't seen. I'm only familiar with the orchestral suites from the operas, love those too. I will definitely look into that - you're just great!...


----------



## mamascarlatti

Andre said:


> Thanks for that - I didn't even know they existed (or i might have come across them but forgot). I love Janacek, and it would be great to see that opera, which I haven't seen. I'm only familiar with the orchestral suites from the operas, love those too. I will definitely look into that - you're just great!...


It's a great opera - I love Janacek too!

Thinking of chamber operas, are you familiar with Britten's "The Turn of the Screw" - I love it, what that man can do with 13 instruments (and a suitably unnerving story) is amazing!

There is a lovely recording with Ian Bostridge:










and a brilliant film:


----------



## Aksel

So I attended a concert with the Artic Philharmonic Orchestra yesterday, and they sold their new CD, and I bought it. It consists of works by the "world's northernmost composer", Ole Olsen. He was a younger contemporary of Grieg, but his music has not lived on like Grieg's, which is a shame because it is very good. The pieces on the disc are mainly early pieces, the symphonic poem "Aasgardsreien, Op. 5" (The Wild Hunt) and his 1st symphony, Op. 10. The real gem, however, is his trombone concerto superbly played by Christian Lindberg who is also the principal conductor of the orchestra.
The CD won't be for sale until late June, but I do recommend it wholeheartedly.


----------



## samurai

Today, I received my Amazon shipment, and promptly played the Klieber reading of Beethoven's 5th and 7th Symphonies with the Vienna Philharmonic. Maybe it's needless to say, but I wasn't disappointed! :cheers:


----------



## Aramis




----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Manuel de Falla (1876-1946), complete piano music. 2CDs, cheap as chips Brilliant Classics label.

Played by Benita Meshulam, recorded January 2004.

I don't know de Falla's music very well. This collection of his piano music came across as light, accessible and generally "nice" mix of obvious Spanish identity with French Romantic influences. Easy sort of music you might put on when having breakfast.


----------



## Meaghan

mamascarlatti said:


> There is a lovely recording with Ian Bostridge:


I want this! I love Turn of the Screw and I love Ian Bostridge, so I may just have to get it. I bet he's a perfect Peter Quint.


----------



## World Violist

Since now I no longer have Paavo Jarvi's Bruckner CDs, and hopefully he'll be moving on to releasing No. 3 since devoting his directorial activities to Europe, I've decided to get this again (at a considerably lower price than the European import I was forced to get when it first came out...).










Bruckner 9
Paavo Jarvi/Frankfurt Radio Symphony

I seem to remember liking this recording quite a lot, and it was one of my first Bruckner 9s. I figure I'll re-purchase No. 7 sooner or later. I'm just kind of anxious about No. 3; he had apparently recorded it with No. 9 to be released later, but there's been no word of it since. Maybe he wasn't satisfied with it...I rather hope that's the case.


----------



## Guest

World Violist said:


> Since now I no longer have Paavo Jarvi's Bruckner CDs, and hopefully he'll be moving on to releasing No. 3 since devoting his directorial activities to Europe, I've decided to get this again (at a considerably lower price than the European import I was forced to get when it first came out...).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruckner 9
> Paavo Jarvi/Frankfurt Radio Symphony
> 
> I seem to remember liking this recording quite a lot, and it was one of my first Bruckner 9s. I figure I'll re-purchase No. 7 sooner or later. I'm just kind of anxious about No. 3; he had apparently recorded it with No. 9 to be released later, but there's been no word of it since. Maybe he wasn't satisfied with it...I rather hope that's the case.


Your forays as of late into Bruckner have caused me to pull out my recordings and give them a fresh listen. I have Wand in Berlin performing the 4th and 8th, which I enjoy quite a bit. For the 9th, I have Walter and Harnoncourt. I really love this symphony, and have enjoyed both of these recordings. I have Tintner's recordings of the 00 and 3rd. I just bought a recording of the 5th and 9th by Wand with the NDR. Then I have Jarvi's recording of the 7th, and Klemperer's recording of the 6th. I lack the 0, 1, and 2. I actually have several recordings of the 4th, as it was originally my favorite, but the 9th quickly grew on me. I have the 4th recorded by Bohm and by Celibidache, in addition to Wand. Celibidache's is an experience not to be missed, but when I prefer faster tempi, I go to Wand, who I generally enjoy, although I have read that his recordings with NDR, far surpass those with Berlin, with the 4th being the possible exception.

I just listened to Wand's recording of the 8th with Berlin yesterday, after your continued posting about the recording with Celibidache.

After having neglected him for a while, I am finding myself being drawn again to Bruckner's symphonies. Whereas before I gravitated to the 4th, the 8th and 9th have really been drawing me in more than the others. Eventually I need to get the 3 symphonies I lack - more than likely the Tintner recordings on Naxos.


----------



## World Violist

DrMike said:


> Your forays as of late into Bruckner have caused me to pull out my recordings and give them a fresh listen. I have Wand in Berlin performing the 4th and 8th, which I enjoy quite a bit. For the 9th, I have Walter and Harnoncourt. I really love this symphony, and have enjoyed both of these recordings. I have Tintner's recordings of the 00 and 3rd. I just bought a recording of the 5th and 9th by Wand with the NDR. Then I have Jarvi's recording of the 7th, and Klemperer's recording of the 6th. I lack the 0, 1, and 2. I actually have several recordings of the 4th, as it was originally my favorite, but the 9th quickly grew on me. I have the 4th recorded by Bohm and by Celibidache, in addition to Wand. Celibidache's is an experience not to be missed, but when I prefer faster tempi, I go to Wand, who I generally enjoy, although I have read that his recordings with NDR, far surpass those with Berlin, with the 4th being the possible exception.
> 
> I just listened to Wand's recording of the 8th with Berlin yesterday, after your continued posting about the recording with Celibidache.
> 
> After having neglected him for a while, I am finding myself being drawn again to Bruckner's symphonies. Whereas before I gravitated to the 4th, the 8th and 9th have really been drawing me in more than the others. Eventually I need to get the 3 symphonies I lack - more than likely the Tintner recordings on Naxos.


I don't have that much in the way of Bruckner recordings. 4, 8, and 9 with Celi, 5 and 9 with Harnoncourt, 8 with Boulez, 00 with Tintner...

As for Wand, I've remained basically unimpressed. I heard No. 8 from Berlin and didn't get what all the fuss was about, and couldn't get much into a live video of him doing 9 on Youtube.

No. 7 has always been weird for me; rather like Mahler 5 and Sibelius 2, it's the most popular of the bunch but I just don't get it. I get way more out of 8 and 9. It's kind of funny how this happens in Bruckner; people get introduced more often than not by No. 4, then eventually gravitate towards the last two.


----------



## Guest

World Violist said:


> I don't have that much in the way of Bruckner recordings. 4, 8, and 9 with Celi, 5 and 9 with Harnoncourt, 8 with Boulez, 00 with Tintner...
> 
> As for Wand, I've remained basically unimpressed. I heard No. 8 from Berlin and didn't get what all the fuss was about, and couldn't get much into a live video of him doing 9 on Youtube.
> 
> No. 7 has always been weird for me; rather like Mahler 5 and Sibelius 2, it's the most popular of the bunch but I just don't get it. I get way more out of 8 and 9. It's kind of funny how this happens in Bruckner; people get introduced more often than not by No. 4, then eventually gravitate towards the last two.


The 2nd movement of the 9th is what draws me in. Very moving. I don't know what it is about unfinished symphonies - Schubert and Bruckner's 9ths, Mahler's 10th - they seem to pack more emotion and beauty in an unfinished work than most finished works.

Mine is not a musically trained ear, so I don't often know the different nuances that help me critically decide between composers and recordings. Extremes like Celibidache are obvious. But generally I know what sounds good, and what doesn't. I quite enjoy Wand, but couldn't say exactly why. I haven't heard recordings of the 8th or 9th I haven't enjoyed, and keep contemplating Celibidache's recording of the 8th.


----------



## PatriciaBradley

Sometimes I feel to do kind of catharses and chasing that feeling I was making a web based research
about a musical instrument. After not finding anything much relevant, I suddenly found a good online
store that gives extensive information regarding audio devices. I did not find what I was looking for but
still I couldn't resist to bookmark this website.
http://www.e-av.co.uk/


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Borodin, complete piano music, played by Marco Rapetti (recorded September 2008). Single CD 79 minutes, Brilliant Classics label, including some "world premiere" recordings.

Russian Romantic composer writing French sounding Romantic piano music, if my ears didn't deceive me. Lovely.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Continuing the collection of Luigi Boccherini's string quintets, (budget label) Brilliant Classics has released the next instalment - Volume 9, 6 string quintets, opus 28. Played by La Magnifica Comunità (on period instruments, quintet = second cello).

He was a composer of amazing talent and cellist, who wrote numerous chamber music especially for the SQuintet.


----------



## Sid James

@ HC - agreed about Boccherini - i've got one of the discs in that series, the quintets with double bass. very imaginative music, his sense of structure, how he plays around with themes etc. is very unique. nothing cliched about this guy at all...

i just got the disc below for $3 second hand, mint condition. i am not really into dark, top heavy stuff at the moment, but i have been listening to a lot of choral music from across the ages, so it's good to get something more contemporary. i probably won't listen to it for a while, i'm in a more positive "vibe" at the moment, but it's a good thing to have on hand when i want to get into more heavy stuff...

*kleiberg* - requiem for the victims of nazi persecution (sacd)


----------



## Sid James

another second hand buy, the cd reissue of this recording of bernstein/sondheim's "west side story" - will try to listen to this one tonight! i'm definitely in the "vibe" for this kind of thing! i have only heard the symphonic suite from this musical before, so this will be a treat...


----------



## World Violist

Bruckner: Symphonies 3&8
Christoph von Dohnanyi/Cleveland Orchestra

Apparently he made a vastly underrated Bruckner "kinda-cycle" (as in, 3-9) for Decca that, like most of Dohnanyi's recordings, is now out of print and available from Arkivmusic, which is currently on sale there. So I figure "Why not?"


----------



## Sid James

opera recital by tenor giacomo lauri volpi (opera label)

"millenium" soundtrack by hans zimmer (narada cinema label)


----------



## Sid James

snapped up at a few dollars each, secondhand, today. geez, i'm already overloaded with music, but just couldn't resist these bargains. all are in mint condition...

[not pictured]:
*handel* - masterpiece collection (emi label) - water music suite (arr. harty); zadok the priest: anthem; dead march from "saul;" let the bright seraphim from "samson;" honour and arms from "samson;" hallelujah chorus from "messiah;" amen chorus from "messiah;" largo (arr. connah) from "serse;" royal fireworks suite (arr. harty) - various performers from the emi stable of yore (cd issued 1990)


----------



## Sid James

secondhand splurge continued from above...


----------



## Comistra

I've got a few Sibelius symphonies (2, 3, and 7), the tone poems you'd expect, as well as some less-well-known orchestral music (The Wood Nymph from Vänskä / Lahti Symphony Orchestra).

I figure it's time to expand my Sibelius collection, so I ordered these discs and I'm really looking forward to hearing them. I've got Järvi and the GSO doing an excellent Peer Gynt, so I have high hopes for his Sibelius.


----------



## Conor71

Sid James said:


> secondhand splurge continued from above...


Sid, I bought that War Of The Worlds recording earlier this year and really enjoyed re-visiting it again!. I thought it had actually aged pretty well and the recording sounded great! - happy listening .


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Aramis

Faure: complete songs in four volumes, I'm looking forward to hear them and I'm hoping that it will finally make me see if Faure is my man or not.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Sergei Rachmaninoff, complete piano works. 9CDs, Brilliant Classics, various pianists.

He was more than just average on the piano. His piano works seem to click quite well to me, maintaninig good sense while venturing well into the 20th century.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus




----------



## Sid James

Conor71 said:


> Sid, I bought that War Of The Worlds recording earlier this year and really enjoyed re-visiting it again!. I thought it had actually aged pretty well and the recording sounded great! - happy listening .


yes, a work colleague of mine has known it for years, and she said it was great as well. i look forward to getting into this at some point. right now my "headspace" is limited, i'm trying to take a breather from music new to me, and just listening to the old classics that i have known and loved for like years or even decades. it's going to take me a while to get through that huge "haul" that i posted earlier (i have never purchased this many cd's in one hit, i only did it because these secondhand discs were a bargain & i did not want to regret not buying them later)...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Conor71




----------



## Sid James

Just got this - music from the motion picture "Titanic" - music composed & conducted by James Horner (with "THAT" song by Celine Dion, which I had enough of hearing everywhere back then, but now I'm ready to hear it again (overexposure for sure), but I'm more interested in the orchestral soundtrack)...


----------



## Sid James

Just in the bag (still buying stuff, though the rate is slowing down in terms of brand new things) -

*JOHN WILLIAMS* - "Amistad" soundtrack

*JEAN-CLAUDE PETIT* - "Le Hussard sur le toit" (The horseman on the roof) soundtrack

*J. STRAUSS JNR.* - "Jabuka" (The Apple Festival) - complete operetta (2 discs)


----------



## Aramis

I remember enjoying the _Hussard sur Le Toit_ a lot as a movie but I don't recall any music, it didn't attract my attention at all so I suppose it was rather ordinary soundtrack.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Digging into some Dvořák.

_Stabat Mater_, The Washington Chorus & Orchestra/Robert Shafer









Music for violin and piano: violin sonata op.57, violin sonatina op.100 etc. (different covers to that pictured below)

















String Quintets


----------



## Sid James

Aramis said:


> I remember enjoying the _Hussard sur Le Toit_ a lot as a movie but I don't recall any music, it didn't attract my attention at all so I suppose it was rather ordinary soundtrack.


I have never seen the movie, but I got this disc new & on special (I think it's being deleted from the catalogue). I'm just getting into film music more now. In any case, this disc looks to be good, reading the notes it was the first time the Orchestre National de France recorded a film score. The main theme of this film score is woven around Brahms' famous _Intermezzo_ for solo piano, the composer did this to give the music a c19th feel, which is the time the film was set in. I haven't listened to it yet (there's heaps on my plate now, just got some more second hand stuff - see below) but when I do finally get around to it, I'll review it on "current listening" thread...


----------



## Sid James

Another second hand "splurge" of as-new discs - except for some of the pieces on the Pinnock disc and the 2 piano trios ( I heard the Mendelssohn 2nd trio live in concert last year, undoubtedly one of the man's finest), I have never heard these works (but these exact works by Lassus, Stainer, Haydn, Dvorak & Liszt have been "on my radar" for a long time, so great to get them at a fraction of the normal price!)...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Sid James said:


>


An outstanding version of Haydn's _Stabat Mater_. It was one of my first Haydn choral music CDs performed by The English Concert/Trevor Pinnock. Hope you enjoy it as much as I do. An incredibly subtle masterpiece.


----------



## World Violist

Bruckner 9
Dohnanyi/Cleveland Orchestra

Suffice to say, I'm listening to their Bruckner 8 with my jaw on the floor. They had some seriously good Bruckner in Cleveland with Christoph von Dohnanyi... I'll have some comments on the Current Listening thread.


----------



## Sid James

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> An outstanding version of Haydn's _Stabat Mater_. It was one of my first Haydn choral music CDs performed by The English Concert/Trevor Pinnock. Hope you enjoy it as much as I do. An incredibly subtle masterpiece.


Yes, it goes without saying tha Papa Haydn was brilliant, as is Mr Pinnock. I was very happy to get this disc cheap as chips, because I have been "eyeing" this work for ages. The performance I saw last month of "The Creation" really turned me on to Haydn's vocal/choral music. "Stabat Mater" will undoubtedly be a joy, once I get around to it (I am now spending more time listening to less mainstream stuff - eg. film music & operetta - as a break from the more "serious" stuff). I just listened to some of the other Pinnock disc I bought in that haul - orchestral works with the man on harpsichord - & I'm just about to review it on the "current listening" thread. I listened to the Haydn keyboard concerto (in D Major) on it with a friend yesterday, & we both love it to the max!!!...

Talking of vocal music, I also netted a Supraphon recording of *Dvorak's* opera "Rusalka" yesterday (3 cd set). The only part I've heard of this work is the famous "O Silver Moon" aria -


----------



## Sofronitsky

First time listening to the Sibelius symphonies. There are some interesting moments, but I still don't understand alot.


----------



## Meaghan

Sofronitsky said:


> First time listening to the Sibelius symphonies. There are some interesting moments, but I still don't understand alot.


When in doubt (or confusion), try a different recording. I like that one, probably mostly because it's the first one I listened to, but I seem to remember someone who knows Sibelius a lot better than I do (I think World Violist) saying it was boring. So do shop around!


----------



## Sofronitsky

Meaghan said:


> When in doubt (or confusion), try a different recording. I like that one, probably mostly because it's the first one I listened to, but I seem to remember someone who knows Sibelius a lot better than I do (I think World Violist) saying it was boring. So do shop around!


I can't afford any more Sibelius! I'm just now trying to squeeze money to pay for these


----------



## World Violist

Meaghan said:


> (I think World Violist) saying it was boring. So do shop around!


In a nutshell.


----------



## Compoza

My purchase wasn't a CD this week, instead I bought an amazing new iPad/iPhone app for Classical sheet music that is remarkably useful!
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/classic-melody-book/id428803118?mt=8


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Robert Schumann*, complete piano solo works. Various pianist including Ronald Brautigam, Luba Edlina, Peter Frankl, Mariana Izman, Wolfram Schmitt-Leonardy & Klara Wurz over 13 CDs for the price of less than 3 full price CDs. 










*Antonio Rosetti* (1750-1792), 8 symphonies, Concerto Köln (on period instruments). If (like me) you cannot get enough of 18th century Classical symphonies, then this 2 CD set is definitely for you! Recommended.










*Bach*, _Markus-Passion_ BWV247, reconstructed by Simon Heighes. The Saint Mark Passion did not survive in its entirety but was likely made up of existing music that Bach "recycled" (like his _Christmas Oratorio_). Several reconstructions are available, so I thought I'll give one a listen. Played by European Union Baroque Orchestra/Roy Goodman (on period instruments). 2CDs = 53:50 + 47:11


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Michael Haydn*, Quintet for Clarinet, Bassoon, Horn, Violin and Viola in E flat.
*Sigismond von Neukomm * (1778-1858), Clarinet Quintet in B flat .
Played by Salzburg Divertimento.


----------



## Sid James




----------



## Air

Chi_townPhilly recommended me this book and I snatched it on Amazon for a couple dollars. Can't wait to open it - I'm going to try to begin the _Tristan und Isolde_ section tonight!


----------



## joen_cph

Got this 3CD set from Brilliant Classics the other day for only 2 Euros. Splendid, both singers were really good in the 70s, the sound and the playing is equally fine. It is a re-issue of some famous LPs from the Ensayo label.

There are only solo orchestral songs, no duos or ensemble works. The last CD contains some purely orchestral pieces. The music meanders between the style of the catchy parts of "Carmen" and the more introvert style of Ravel´s "Don Quixote" songs; if one likes a bit of light Spanish exoticism, it is highly recommended.


----------



## Conor71




----------



## Conor71

A few more..


----------



## World Violist

Now that I'm participating in the 30-day opera thing, I figured I'd better actually get a recital album so I could fill out that part of the challenge when it came...which was in the end a rather easy choice:










Bach Arias
Magdalena Kožená; Musica Florea conducted by Marek Stryncl


----------



## mamascarlatti

World Violist said:


> Now that I'm participating in the 30-day opera thing, I figured I'd better actually get a recital album so I could fill out that part of the challenge when it came...which was in the end a rather easy choice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bach Arias
> Magdalena Kožená; Musica Florea conducted by Marek Stryncl


Hehe WV, not opera!


----------



## World Violist

mamascarlatti said:


> Hehe WV, not opera!


It's still a recital/concert CD. Technicalities...


----------



## World Violist

Alright, bought something else. Art song is growing on me again, and I'm intrigued by all the complete songs editions Graham Johnson has been doing for centuries (he's doing a Brahms one now!!!), so I figured I'd get this just to sample it (and because it features one of my absolute favorite singers).










Schumann: Complete Songs, Vol. 1
Christine Schäfer, Graham Johnson

Looking forward to it.


----------



## science

Well, I'm feeling pretty complacent right now, in the mood to boast. It's one of those times, I left the store feeling like "this ought to be enough music to keep me busy for a long time - it'll be a long time before I need to buy anything else."

It never is, but I get that feeling sometimes.

I dread my credit card bill....


----------



## science

and one more:










I _think_ I'm getting pretty close to having a "complete" basic collection. I know I'm still missing some Schumann, Prokofiev, Stravinsky, Britten, Copland, Dvorak, Ives, Rachmaninov, Adams, Schubert....

But I'm reaching the end of the beaten path, and fairly soon I'll be able to turn with a clean conscience to more obscure music. The Zemlinsky and Warlock are steps in that direction, really.


----------



## Sid James

Got this on special -

_El Barberillo de Lavapies_ (Zarzuela, composed 1874)
Music by Francisco Asenjo Barbieri/Lyrics by Luis Mariano de Larra
Cast incl. Dolores Perez, Luis Sagi-Vela/Orch. cond. Federico Moreno Torroba
Rec. 1969, CD published 2000 (Spanish EMI)


----------



## Sid James

Just netted - *Album: "Cathedral music by Geoffrey Burgon"* (Hyperion label) - I haven't got a clue about this guy, but I will now...


----------



## samurai

I have just ordered from Amazon the following Shostakovich Symphonies: _5th, 8th, 9th and 10th. _I'm really looking forward to receiving these sometime next week via UPS. Can' wait!


----------



## Sid James

Just netted today & looking forward to hearing these soon -

*BERNSTEIN* - Chichester Psalms; Symphonies Nos. 1 "Jeremiah" & 2 "The Age of Anxiety" - with guests Vienna Boy's Choir, Christa Ludwig (mezzo soprano), Lukas Foss (piano) - Israel PO/cond. composer - Recorded live in Berlin - (DGG label)

*BERNSTEIN* - Highlights from the musical "On the Town;" Medley from the musical; Ballet Music from the musical; "The Revuers" musical; Three Dances from "Fancy Free" - Original cast members cond. by composer, Arthur Fiedler & others (Naxos Musicals label)

*Album: The Ultimate Nostalgia Collection Vol. 2 *- Original recordings from the 1920's to the 1950's (2 disc set) - incl. Paul Whiteman, George Gershwin, Anton Karas, Duke Ellington, Glenn Miller, Mantovani, Artie Shaw, Harriet Cohen, etc. (Naxos Nostalgia)


----------



## science

I have the DG Bernstein album and really like it - I love the "Age of Anxiety" symphony there. I don't know any other recrordings of it, but I like that one very much.


----------



## samurai

Just placed an order via Amazon of *The Complete String Quartets of Dmitri Shostakovich *performed by the Emerson String Quartet. Are any of my fellow members familiar with these? And if they are, may I ask what they think of them?


----------



## World Violist

samurai said:


> Just placed an order via Amazon of *The Complete String Quartets of Dmitri Shostakovich *performed by the Emerson String Quartet. Are any of my fellow members familiar with these? And if they are, may I ask what they think of them?


I know their recording of SQ 8, and it's definitely one of the best. Enjoy!


----------



## samurai

@ World Violist, Thanks. I can't wait to receive this in the mail!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

*Berlioz*, _Messe solennelle_ (premiered Paris 1825, last complete 19th century performance Paris 1827; then vanished/thought to be lost, original score discovered in 1991/1992, first 20th century performance October 1993, as recorded here). _Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique_ (on period instruments), Monteverdi Choir/John Eliot Gardiner.

A youthful work by the 20 year old Berlioz but later thought to be destroyed by the composer when he realised his youthful works were "not good enough". (Maybe he was comparing with Beethoven's symphony #9, which premiered in May 1824 ...). Not bad. A few movements near the middle to end showing sheer bombastic sounds, but what the hell, he was only 20.










*Carl Maria von Weber*, _Oberon_ (premiered Covent Garden, 1826), opera in 3 acts, the original English version. I've been wanting to get this for a long time, just didn't get around to it. Same orchestra and conductor as above. ORR/JEG.


----------



## Guest

I have this cycle as well. I haven't compared it to any others, and honestly am just coming to appreciate Shostakovich's chamber music, but I really like these recordings.


----------



## tdc




----------



## samurai

DrMike said:


> I have this cycle as well. I haven't compared it to any others, and honestly am just coming to appreciate Shostakovich's chamber music, but I really like these recordings.


@DrMike, Thanks so much for your input; I am really looking--or hearing--forward to receiving thsi delivery from Amazon. The few snippets of some of his sqs--especially the 8th, with its almost palpable fear of Stalin and the KGB knocking on his door in the middle of the night--is so somber and eerie that I was hooked after just that little taste. There is just something about the way he was able to use dissonances and minor keys in both his sqs and his symphonies that get me every time. I am also awaiting delivery of some of his symphonies conducted by Haitnik and Petrenko. After that, I am planning to purchase the complete boxed sets of his symphonies conducted by Rostropovich. Should Petrenko also do a cycle {as I've heard rumored} I'll probably end up buying that as well.


----------



## Sid James

samurai said:


> ...The few snippets of some of his sqs--especially the 8th, with its almost palpable fear of Stalin and the KGB knocking on his door in the middle of the night--is so somber and eerie that I was hooked after just that little taste...




I'm glad you enjoy Shostakovich's music, I do too. You'll probably read this in the cd booklet when you get those string quartets, but the 8th quartet was written in the early 1960's, about a decade after Stalin's death. This was the time Shostakovich joined the Communist Party, and he was not happy about that at all, he kind of felt that it was a "moral death." Apparently, he was also quite suicidally depressed, he thought this work would be his last, and his epitapth. He wrote this work after visiting Dresden in (then) East Germany, scene of the terrible fire-bombings in the second world war. Of course, this is a very dark work, much like a kind of extended set of variations on his signature DSCH motto theme, no doubt which you've already heard in the 10th symphony & the 1st cello concerto. The movements all flow into eachother without a break. The scherzo movement is very wild and disturbing, almost like exactly being in the middle of those terrible fire-storms caused by the carpet bombings.

The other two quartets I know intimately are the final two, the 14th and 15th. Both, I have read, are less tonally centred than the earlier ones. The 14th was written for the cellist of the Beethoven Quartet of Moscow, which premiered many of the man's quartets. It's a long time since I've heard it, but the memory of it comes across as neo-classicism on acid. Unfortunately, this cellist died before he could play the work, and appropriately, the next & final (15th) quartet was written in his memory. Parts of this are definitely a "****-take" on serialism. Like Haydn's "Seven Last Words of Christ" string quartet, Shosty's 15th quartet consists solely of slow movements. But there is a huge amount of variety in this work, it's very imaginative, despite what some would think of is as it's limitations.

In a word, enjoy (if that's the word for these dark works) the Shostakovich string quartet cycle, and let us know what you think of them once you hear them, that would be interesting for many of us here...


----------



## samurai

@ Sid James, Thanks so much for your comments on the sqs. I await their delivery with much anticipation. Could you explain what *serialism *is or means? Is it another style or school of classical music?


----------



## Sid James

@ samurai - I'm no expert on serialism, or anything musical for that matter, but the Wikipedia article (link below) does explain it in great depth. The first paragraph here is a good overall summary -



> ...Serialism began primarily with Arnold Schoenberg's twelve-tone technique, though his contemporaries were also working to establish serialism as one example of post-tonal thinking (Whittall 2008, 1). *Twelve-tone technique orders the 12 notes of the chromatic scale, forming a row or series and providing a unifying basis for a composition's melody, harmony, structural progressions, and variations*...


Quote taken from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serialism

BTW - Keep in mind that (as I said in my earlier post) Shostakovich's _String Quartet #15 _is not a "model" or "strict" example of serialism in action. In this work, he's kind of making fun of, almost ridiculing and parodying the technique. It's basically a "****-take" as I said earlier. This is no surprise, as Shostakovich's music tends to be full of a kind of bitter humour. In a part of that quartet, the violin plays a solo which is like a 12-note "row" followed by the cello doing the same. I remember I actually counted the notes once, & the violin plays 12 notes, the cello only 8. But obviously Shostakovich's heart was not really "in" this serial style, he was only briefly using it here just for sheer effect rather than to advance the technique per se. & this is somewhat strengthened by what he said about this work (quote also taken from this Wikipedia article - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/String_Quartet_No._15_(Shostakovich))



> ...Shostakovich told the Beethoven Quartet to play the first movement "so that flies drop dead in mid-air, and the audience start leaving the hall from sheer boredom"...


[EDIT - updated info on SQ#15's 12 note "row"]


----------



## samurai

@Sid James, I will definitely take a look at the article you cited when I am not quite as tired as I feel tonight. Thank You so much for the referral and explanation. :cheers:


----------



## World Violist

I'm getting into some Gesualdo lately, and found him so intriguing that I decided to look for a book about him. Apparently Glenn Watkins is THE go-to guy for Gesualdo stuff, and he's published two books. I found the latest one for under ten dollars (incredible; with shipping it goes to about $10 total) and decided to get it.


----------



## Sid James

*BEETHOVEN* - Symphony #6 "Pastoral;" Leonora Overture #2 (Bratislava RSO/Michael Halasz) Amadis label

*DONIZETTI* - La Figlia del Reggimento - 2 discs - Naxos

*Album: "Harem" by Sarah Brightman *- Angel Records

*Album: "Heaven and Earth are full of thy glory"* - Music for Holy Communion by Basil Harwood, John Ireland, Charles Wood, Harold Darke, George Oldroyd, Kenneth Leighton (Wakefield Cathedral Choir/Jonathan Bielby) - Priory Records UK (CD)


----------



## Conor71

I've been on a buying spree the last couple of weeks! Heres some of the stuff I bought :


----------



## Conor71

and a couple more! :


----------



## science

Great stuff there Conor.

My trip to the old record shop yesterday yielded:


----------



## karenpat

This is not very typical for my taste to say the least... but I've been thinking about exploring more instrumental works lately, and I bumped into this on iTunes by chance.


----------



## Pieck

Winterreise - Matthias Goerne, Graham Johnson


----------



## samurai

After a much anticipated wait, today I received from Amazon in the mail the following works:
Dmitri Shostakovich--_Symphonies Nos.5 and 9, _performed by the Concertgebouw Orchestra and the London Philharmonic Orchestra {respectively}, under the baton of Bernard Haitnik. {On the same cd}.
 --_Symphony_ _Nos. 8 and 10_, performed by the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Vasily Petrenko. {2 separate cds}. 
 --A 5 cd boxed set of his complete string quartets, performed by the Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## science




----------



## Guest

Inspired by a recent forum thread, I downloaded and am listening to a few cello sonatas.

Lalo:









Martucci:









Myaskovsky (#1):









Reger (#1):









and some more Rontgen (whole album):









And finally Schubert's Arpeggione Sonata (played by a double bass):









So far, all are quite good. But it will take me a while to figure out which ones I like best.


----------



## Air

These just arrived:










My first Mahler cycle _ever_, a used set that I got for only $10! I am filled to the brim with excitement.










One of my favorite WTCs ever... which I finally was able to snatch at a good price ($14)!

It's been a good day.


----------



## kv466

Pennario - The Early Years 1950-1958


----------



## Guest

Mozart's Violin Concerto #1:









Before returning to the above-mentioned cello sonatas.

Edit: Wow! The adagio is really good !!


----------



## Pieck

oospi, it was meant to be written in the current listening


----------



## Sid James

Got this earlier this week -

*Itzhak Perlman *on violin with various accompanists playing mainly transcriptions of Spanish composers - *Pablo de Sarasate, Manuel de Falla, Enrique Granados, Ernesto Halffter, Isaac Albeniz* - recorded in full bloom of his youth (1970's). A recording I used to own on tape years back, listening to it again has been pure joy! It may well be a case of the transcriptions being better than the originals, for once...


----------



## Bix

Sid James said:


> Got this earlier this week -
> 
> *Itzhak Perlman *on violin with various accompanists playing mainly transcriptions of Spanish composers - *Pablo de Sarasate, Manuel de Falla, Enrique Granados, Ernesto Halffter, Isaac Albeniz* - recorded in full bloom of his youth (1970's). A recording I used to own on tape years back, listening to it again has been pure joy! It may well be a case of the transcriptions being better than the originals, for once...


This is superb!


----------



## Sid James

Bix said:


> This is superb!


Yes, Bix, i't's recommended for all violin fans, but especially those into Spanish composers. A whole lot of violin/piano transcriptions sandwiched in between the two longest works, which have orchestral accompaniment - the _Carmen Fantasy_ & _Zigeunerweisen_, both very emotional & colourful works by Sarasate...


----------



## ScipioAfricanus




----------



## Conor71




----------



## Sid James

*@ Conor* - I love Dvorak's only piano concerto (but I haven't heard Richter's performance, I actually didn't know that the man put this work down on disc - learn a new thing everyday, as the saying goes!). Perhaps this concerto is a tad too "Beethoven-like" for it's own good, & maybe Dvorak gets a bit bogged down in the first movement, but I can overlook these "faults" because I just love it so much (if you call them "faults," I'd say they're more like nice "quirks"). It's perhaps the most symphonic of all this composer's concertos & there lies the rub for me. I currently have this concerto on a budget label, I forget that pianist, but I also had it years ago with Ivan Moravec playing & Jiri Belohlavek at the helm. Excellent stuff all round. As for Schubert's _Wanderer Fantasy_, I've got it on vinyl but haven't gotten around to listening to it yet. That LP is with Paul Badura-Skoda on piano, on the other side he plays some of Schubert's impromptus & moments musicaux. I look forward to hearing this at some time, but I'd also be interested in Liszt's transcription of this work as a kind of piano concerto (I think I've heard this on radio before, but my memory of it is zilch). Anyway, enjoy!...


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

I have that Dvorak CD. Richter blows the roof off and made that concerto worth listening.


----------



## Guest

Bought Grieg's Sigurd Jorsalfar as part of my current Grieg jag:










The orchestral music is quite good, but the tracks with baritone and/or choir really stand out.

Oh, and Bergliot (Op 42) really packs a punch - wish I spoke Norwegian!


----------



## Sid James

Got this last week -

*Album: Katie & Maggie Noonan - Two of a Kind* (ABC Classics)
Singing a selection of jazz standards, popular melodies & opera arias
Katie Noonan, vocals/Maggie Noonan, soprano/Queensland Orch./Guy Noble, cond.


----------



## violadude

This is my latest batch of CD purchases, most of them have been delivered to my house but I haven't gotten the chance to listen to them yet because I am on vacation.

Bhakti by Jonathan Harvey
Karl Amadeus Hartmann: complete symphonies and Gesanges Szene
Viktor Ullmann Piano Sonatas
Alfred Schnittke: Piano Trio and Concerto for three
Malipiero complete String quartets
Taneyev string quartets 5 and 7
Giaciento Scelsi collection vol. 2
Lepo Sumera Symphony 6, cello concerto, Music Profana
Kalevi Aho: Symphony 1, violin concerto, Hiljaisuus
John Liefs: Hekla and other orchestral works
Xian Xinghai: Yellow River Piano concerto; Wing Xi Ling: Yunnan Scenes
Paderewski complete songs
Hans Werner Henze Symphonies 1-6
Elizabeth Maconchy complete string quartets
Josef Suk: complete chamber music
Wolfgang Rihm string quartets vol 1
Marta: Sound in sound out
The Elgar Edition from EMI
Takashi Yoshimato: Symphony 1 Ode to Birds and Rainbow
Korngold Complete string quartets 
Lourie complete string quartets, duo for violin and viola
Music of ancient sumerians, egyptians and Greek
Geminiani cello Sonatas
Szymanowski complete songs for voice and piano
Horatiu Radulescu Intimate Rituals and other pieces for viola
Valentin Silvestrov Music for string quartet
Mochizuki: Various pieces for ensemble....or the Haydn cello concertos...I don't know, Amazon kind of contradicted themselves with the labeling on this one http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000Z7ZTE

Giya Kancheli Symphonies 1 4 and 5
Bruno Maderna: Quadivirum, Aura and Biogramma 
Respighi complete songs vol 1
Sciarrino piano sonatas 
Ustovolkaya complete works for piano
Moondog: various pieces
Alexander Tansman: Complete String quartets
Jani Christou various pieces
and another one by Lepo Sumera Symphony 5, music for chamber Orchestra andIn memoriam

I am the master of buying music in large quantities....and the master at cleaning out my bank account :/


----------



## CaptainAzure




----------



## dmg

My latest acquisitions at $2 ea. (part 1):


----------



## dmg

...part 2...


----------



## samurai

@dmg, I feel like such a piker following your post, and writing that today I ordered from Amazon a 2 cd set on Deutsche Grammophon entitled *Brahms: The Complete Symphonies*, featuring Herbert von Karajan conducting the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Sid James

Just purchased -

*WALTON* - Facade (an entertainment) with narrators Dame Edith Sitwell & Peter Pears; coupled with Walton overtures & also royal ceremonial music of* Walton, Bax, Bliss* (all recorded during 1950's) - Decca Eloquence label

*KURT WEILL* - A selection of his songs, original recordings 1929-1956 - Naxos Nostalgia label


----------



## Conor71

Ordered today:










This complements a set of the late symphonies which I have just recieved 

Ordered earlier this week:

















And finally this set to own the complete Piano Music of Chopin:


----------



## Vesteralen




----------



## Comistra

I'm unfamiliar with this, but I have high hopes.


----------



## Sid James

Comistra said:


> ...I'm unfamiliar with this, but I have high hopes.


Liszt's "Years of Pligrimage" collection is a favourite of mine. I have got a disc of selections from it put down by Aussie pianist Stephanie McCallum. These works show Liszt's innovation, they are very pictorial & there is a wide range of things there. In that first _Swiss Book_, Liszt images a number of his experiences in that part of the world - incl. being on a boat on a lake, the gently lapping waves on the oar in sound & also hearing the bells of Geneva (I think it's that town?). Anyway, far from being "by the numbers" cliched "impressionisms," these pieces easily stand on their own two feet, so to speak, as really great piano music. Liszt makes the piano sound quite different than what you'd expect - even from a master like him. It's kind of a pity that many listeners "jump" straight to the more popular things of his & bypass these works (although I like his big hits as well, but these are special). I also have a high opinion of Jeno Jando, I have a number of his Naxos discs of other composers, and he's pretty solid, imo. Enjoy!...


----------



## science

Conor71 said:


>


I have this one too. Let me know how you feel about it.


----------



## science

Ye Olde Credit Carde struck again today.










Already heard the piano concerto there and one of the shorter works. The liner notes tell of a lot of relationships between this music and Saint-Saens' music for piano and orchestra. I will have to listen to that again. I couldn't hear it today.

Got this bc of one of the participants on the project.










Cannot remember why I was all in a sweat to get this one. But I was.










My first Vaughan Williams 2. I'm a big fan of Previn, the Atlanta SO, and Telarc. Got to be a winner.



















Got this one for the Andante & Variations, which is a fun piece, as I was promised it was.


----------



## Conor71

science said:


> I have this one too. Let me know how you feel about it.


Will do Science


----------



## samurai

On order from Amazon is Aaron Copland's *Third Symphony*, featuring Leonard Bernstein. Its 4th movement {"Fanfare For The Common Man"} has always served to uplift my spirit and inspire me whenever I am especially down.


----------



## Sid James

Just "nabbed" secondhand, *Handel arias with Australian tenor David Hobson* on our very fine ABC Classics label -


----------



## jhar26




----------



## samurai

*Current Listening*

@jhar26, Do you like Martha Argerich?  Something tells me that you do. :lol:


----------



## jhar26

samurai said:


> @jhar26, Do you like Martha Argerich?  Something tells me that you do. :lol:


Yeah, I think she's ok. :lol:


----------



## Conor71

Ordered these 2  :


----------



## Sid James

Recently nabbed -

*The 3 Tenors*: Paris 1998 Concert

*Josef Locke (Irish tenor): *Hear My Song, Violetta, 1947-1950

*Wilhelm Kempff plays Chopin *- incl. Piano Sonata #2 & others


----------



## hocket

I've had a bit of a splurge over the last few days.


----------



## hocket

and:





































and I'm waiting for this one in the post:


----------



## beethovenian

violadude said:


> Bhakti by Jonathan Harvey
> Karl Amadeus Hartmann: complete symphonies and Gesanges Szene
> Viktor Ullmann Piano Sonatas
> Alfred Schnittke: Piano Trio and Concerto for three
> Malipiero complete String quartets
> Taneyev string quartets 5 and 7
> Giaciento Scelsi collection vol. 2
> Lepo Sumera Symphony 6, cello concerto, Music Profana
> Kalevi Aho: Symphony 1, violin concerto, Hiljaisuus
> John Liefs: Hekla and other orchestral works
> Xian Xinghai: Yellow River Piano concerto; Wing Xi Ling: Yunnan Scenes
> Paderewski complete songs
> Hans Werner Henze Symphonies 1-6
> Elizabeth Maconchy complete string quartets
> Josef Suk: complete chamber music
> Wolfgang Rihm string quartets vol 1
> Marta: Sound in sound out
> The Elgar Edition from EMI
> Takashi Yoshimato: Symphony 1 Ode to Birds and Rainbow
> Korngold Complete string quartets
> Lourie complete string quartets, duo for violin and viola
> Music of ancient sumerians, egyptians and Greek
> Geminiani cello Sonatas
> Szymanowski complete songs for voice and piano
> Horatiu Radulescu Intimate Rituals and other pieces for viola
> Valentin Silvestrov Music for string quartet
> Mochizuki: Various pieces for ensemble....or the Haydn cello concertos...I don't know, Amazon kind of contradicted themselves with the labeling on this one http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000Z7ZTE
> 
> Giya Kancheli Symphonies 1 4 and 5
> Bruno Maderna: Quadivirum, Aura and Biogramma
> Respighi complete songs vol 1
> Sciarrino piano sonatas
> Ustovolkaya complete works for piano
> Moondog: various pieces
> Alexander Tansman: Complete String quartets
> Jani Christou various pieces
> and another one by Lepo Sumera Symphony 5, music for chamber Orchestra andIn memoriam
> 
> I am the master of buying music in large quantities....and the master at cleaning out my bank account :/


Oh my! May i asked how much you spent every month on cds?


----------



## Art Rock

Look forward to receiving these two in the mail this week:

Geirr Tveitt - Concertos for Hardanger Fiddle
Aho - Tuba and Contrabassoon Concertos


----------



## Sid James

*@ hocket* - *Palestrina's Stabat Mater *is great, a seminal work. Many technical aspects of this would influence & be valued by many composers, eg. Debussy, Wagner, Bruckner esp. Indeed, Wagner published an edition of this piece in the 1870's. He "put his money where his mouth was." I have a different recording, but talking to the work itself, it is one of the milestones of his output & a landmark of it's time. Enjoy!!!


----------



## samurai

Tonight I ordered from Amazon the following works:
Dmitri Shostakovich--*12th Symphony {"The* *Year* *1917"}*
Vaughan Williams*--5th Symphony and Thomas Tallis Fantasia*
Ludwig Van Beethoven*--3rd** Symphony {Eroica}*


----------



## Sid James

Sounds good, samurai, the _Eroica_ in particular is my favourite symphony by LvB, love it's drama & passion & the way he "predicted" Napoleon's demise in the funeral march. As for the _Tallis Fantasia_, it's great to hear it live & see all those interesting "interactions" that happen in it between the larger orch. & smaller solo group (if you can "see" it on youtube that would make clearer what I'm saying, but of course you can also pick this solo/group thing if you listen to it paying attention to that kind of thing). I've read that this was most likely Vaughan William's most "innovative" work - not only in bringing back the old concerto grosso form, but also bringing the harmonies of Renaissance church music into the concert hall. I agree with all that, I can't remember any other composer making string instruments sound so "choral" like he did in this. An amazing work indeed, not only for it's "homely" pastoral feel. Not everything that was or is "innovative" has to sound "in your face" or so-called "challenging," it can just as easily or likely be gentle & as unassumingly original as this is...

As for myself, just got this disc, my first impressions of bits of it here on "current listening" -

http://www.talkclassical.com/1005-current-listening-668.html#post188347


----------



## Conor71

Ordered these 2 :


----------



## Sid James

*@ conor* - love Beethoven's piano trios. Got a set with nos. 1,4,5,7. Heard 4 (in the version with clarinet, interesting "change") & 7 "Archduke" live not long ago. The 4th, lovely slow movt., kind of fun & catchy finale, a set of variations on an opera tune by a guy named Weigl. The 7th needs no introduction, one of the best piano trios of all time, imo. The ending is like coming back to earth in a hot air balloon, he brings you down from the heights of the previous slow movt. (theme & variations, delightful). Nos. 1 & 5 "Ghost" are great too. Enjoy!!!

As for my recent buys -

*Kander/Ebb - Chicago* (cast incl. Ute Lemper) / BMG

*Guem* (composer, performer) - African-style percussion music / HM

(Never heard either, never heard anything about the latter)


----------



## samurai

@ Sid, great description of the dynamics involved in the *Tallis* *Fantasia. *I was listening to the Marriner version today, and about 4 minutes in, it sounded as if an organ had begun playing! This has rapidly become one of my all-time faves! I think I am going to choose it as the music to be played at my funeral; it's either that or the 2nd movement from LVB'S majestic 7th Symphony.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I bought a lot of CDs lately. A few of the more interesting ones, perhaps:-

*(Johann) Michael Haydn*, younger brother of Joseph. Three violin concertos (complete).










_Reformation & Counter-Reformation_. A beautifully packaged booklet style package containing 8 CDs and booklets featuring top early music groups, such as Tallis Scholars, Ricercar Consort, Collegium Vocale Ghent/Philippe Herreweghe, performing and explaining the music of the Lutheran, Calvinist and Anglican Reformations, the music of the Renaissance in Scandinavia and the Low Countries as well as the music of the Counter-Reformation and its development in Italy, France and Germany during the 17th century, and then music from Germany by J.S. Bach and his contemporaries.










*Ferdinand Ries* (1784-1838), complete flute quartets, 2CDs.










*Jan Dismas Zelenka* (1679-1745), _Il Penitenti al Sepolero del Redentore_, oratorio. Ensemble Collegium 1704 & Collegium Vocale 1704. (2009 recording, can't locate an image)


----------



## jurianbai

Interesting, I also have one Michael Haydn VC in A major by Arthur Grumiaux together paired with Viotti VC no.22.

I will posted non SQ purchases to this thread, latest album :

Mozart Flute + Harp concerto , and Sinfonia










it's a gift to someone who I will also listen a lot, so I pick one of interesting pairing on Mozart. I haven't heard these pieces before.


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered these 2 :


----------



## violadude

beethovenian said:


> Oh my! May i asked how much you spent every month on cds?


Oye! I would tell you but...I don't like thinking about it.


----------



## Sid James




----------



## kv466

Prokofiev - Piano Concertos no. 2 and no.3, Neeme Jarvi conducting the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra with Horacio Gutierrez at the keys


----------



## beethovenian




----------



## Sid James

*Michael NYMAN* (composer, conductor) - "The Claim" film soundtrack

*J. S. BACH* - Guitar Suites Nos. 1 & 3
*D. SCARLATTI* - Sonata in E minor, Longo 352
*A. SCARLATTI* - Gavotte
John Williams, guitar


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

jurianbai said:


> Interesting, I also have one Michael Haydn VC in A major by Arthur Grumiaux together paired with Viotti VC no.22.
> 
> I will posted non SQ purchases to this thread, latest album :
> 
> Mozart Flute + Harp concerto , and Sinfonia
> 
> it's a gift to someone who I will also listen a lot, so I pick one of interesting pairing on Mozart. I haven't heard these pieces before.


Nice. I can recommend you this wonderful recording of Joseph Haydn's violin concertos #1 and #4, (unusually) paired with Mozart's _Sinfonia Concertante_ for violin, viola & orchestra, K364. Well played by Rachel Podger with Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment (on period instruments). Here's a taste of it.















Meanwhile, I bought these other works.

*Antonio Lotti* (1667-1740), Madrigals from _Duetti, terzetti, e madrigali a piu voci_ (1705). Il Complesso Barocco/Alan Curtis (on period instruments).










*Rameau*, _Nais, Opera pour la Paix_. English Bach Festival Chorus and Baroque Orchestra/Nicholas McGegan (on period instruments).










*Brahms*, Symphonies #3, #4. The London Classical Players/Roger Norrington (on period instruments). I already have the excellent complete set by John Eliot-Gardiner with the ORR, but what the hell!


----------



## science

In a binge inspired by the break in my no purchasing project required by punching out my computer:


----------



## science

Cont'd:


----------



## science

Cont'd III:

















































Poor 'lil Philip Glass. Maybe I'll find a bigger image later...


----------



## violadude

science said:


> Cont'd III:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor 'lil Philip Glass. Maybe I'll find a bigger image later...


That's my favorite interpretation of the four seasons. Really high energy.
I also have that Scriabin symphonies disc and the Takemitsu disc with the requiem on it. Really great stuff. Good job.


----------



## samurai

@Science, You are my hero for buying so many cds. WOW! :trp:


----------



## Sid James

Another person here impressed by science, I love your eclecticism & variety! You've got a lot of bases covered there! Look forward to the time when you get your blogs up & running, I enjoyed them heaps!...


----------



## opus55

I'm usually more excited with new purchases but this week's picks are not too good.









I don't like it so far after listening to BWV912. Not a huge fan of Bach myself so this might take a while for me to appreciate.









Listened to the first disc but not too impressed yet.


----------



## science

violadude said:


> That's my favorite interpretation of the four seasons. Really high energy.
> I also have that Scriabin symphonies disc and the Takemitsu disc with the requiem on it. Really great stuff. Good job.





samurai said:


> @Science, You are my hero for buying so many cds. WOW! :trp:





Sid James said:


> Another person here impressed by science, I love your eclecticism & variety! You've got a lot of bases covered there! Look forward to the time when you get your blogs up & running, I enjoyed them heaps!...


Thanks to all!

I hope to return to my project and blog on Monday or so. I hope to buy a computer on Sunday, and by Monday or Tuesday I should be up and running again.

Lot of music there to look forward to.

The "November Steps" purchase is a result of the classical music project thread.


----------



## beethovenian

I have got this four seasons, the clarity of this recording brought tears to my eyes...just listen to the 1st movement of winter.
http://www.outhere-music.com/store-ZZT080803


----------



## Conor71

Just arrived yesterday :


----------



## violadude

opus55 said:


> I'm usually more excited with new purchases but this week's picks are not too good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it so far after listening to BWV912. Not a huge fan of Bach myself so this might take a while for me to appreciate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listened to the first disc but not too impressed yet.


Never fear, Brahm's late piano music is sort of an acquired taste for most. Like most pieces, one listen won't do it justice.


----------



## science

Conor71 said:


> Just arrived yesterday :


I posted about that recently - it took me a few listenings to really get into that, but it's good.


----------



## Vesteralen




----------



## Sid James

Just nabbed -

*J.S. BACH, John CAGE & Francesco TRISTANO* - piano works
Francesco Tristano, piano (DGG)

*Lalo SCHIFRIN* - "Tango" original motion picture soundtrack (DGG)


----------



## presto

Enjoying these recordings very much, very fine music off the beaten track!


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered this:


----------



## Sid James

Recently put in the bag -

*Michael NYMAN* - _Score of the film "Carrington"_ 
(Michael Nyman Band, the composer directing from piano)
With bonus track of music that inspired Nyman - the _Adagio_ from_ String Quintet In C_ by *Schubert* 
(with Amadeus Quartet/Robert Cohen)
Argo label


----------



## Lenfer

:tiphat:


----------



## mmsbls

Bruckner: Complete Symphonies (Wald)










Previously I had Bruckner's 4th (Tennstedt), 8th (Jochum), and 9th (Davis). The classical music project (here at TC) pushed me to listen to 3 others, and I started to get hooked. I checked out the Bruckner composers thread and found that many here viewed Wald as one of the best interpreters of Bruckner. The price was $25 and too hard to resist. I can't wait to dive in.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

The two disc Schubert Impromptus/Moments album. Time to take a break from endless late Romanticism.


----------



## Lenfer

The Works of *Igor Stravinsky*










*Suites for Viola by Tabea Zimmermann*










A Portrait of the Viola by *Helen Callus* & *Robert McDonald*










*J.S. Bach*: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin -* Isabelle Faust*


----------



## Klavierspieler

The Complete Beethoven String Quartets by the Emerson Quartet. Should last me a couple days.


----------



## samurai

Klavierspieler said:


> The Complete Beethoven String Quartets by the Emerson Quartet. Should last me a couple days.


@ Klavierspieler, I have the Emersons doing the complete Shostakovich String Quartet cycle. After you've listened to them, I'd be interested to know what your opinion is of their handling of Beethoven.


----------



## agoukass

I know that this does not qualify as a physical purchase, but I recently subscribed to the Naxos label site and have been enjoying their vast collection of classical recordings.


----------



## science

A trip to the Seoul Art Center...


----------



## presto

That Kremer / Piazzolla disc is an absolute winner.


----------



## presto

Very loosely classical, I collect the Guild Light music compilations. These highly entertaining CD's have been a revelation to me, much of the music has never been commercially available before. 
These CD's never fail to put a smile on my face!


----------



## samurai

@ Science, There you go again! :tiphat: I'm currently agonizing over whether to buy 2 measly cds from Amazon. However, seeing how many you have just bought, you have again instilled me with the courage to go ahead and pull the trigger on this baby. Thanks. 
p.s. Do you have to keep it from your wife {your purchases}, or does she know?


----------



## Lenfer

I just bought this can anyone tell me what the difference is between it and the other album listed? :tiphat:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










The "other" CD.










My CD:http://tinyurl.com/3vhl8wd

The other CD:http://tinyurl.com/3lp4hk3


----------



## Bix

Lenfer said:


> I just bought this can anyone tell me what the difference is between it and the other album listed? :tiphat:
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "other" CD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CD:http://tinyurl.com/3vhl8wd
> 
> The other CD:http://tinyurl.com/3lp4hk3


Yours was recorded in 1955 and the other in 1981


----------



## samurai

Just ordered from Amazon a 4 cd box set of *Rostropovich Conducts Prokofiev: The Complete Symphonies.* Can't wait to receive this!


----------



## beethovenian

@lenfer

the 1955 recording is very fast in tempo and a show off of technique while the 1981 is slower and more introspective.


----------



## opus55

violadude said:


> Never fear, Brahm's late piano music is sort of an acquired taste for most. Like most pieces, one listen won't do it justice.


I know, classical music usually takes more than one listen to appreciate. The longer it takes the greater the joy!

I like most of Brahms' chamber music and expanding my collection into solo piano works. I love his Intermezzi in various works but this particular disc isn't sinking in quickly.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

This is a very interesting CD I bought recently and listened to just now.

*Ravel*, _Bolero, Pavane pour une infante défunte, Concerto pour la main gauche, Rapsodie espagnole, La Valse_. Played by Anima Eterna/Jos van Immerseel (on period instruments from the late 19th and the first quarter of 20th centuries), and an Erard grand piano (1905).

The _Bolero_ was amazingly jazzy, not sounding like a late Romantic symphonic suite. I typed out below some interesting notes by van Immerseel about this piece, which has been recorded numerous times and often sounding like a late Romantic grand orchestral suite instead.

_It is highly enlightening to examine the recording history of Bolero. We know that Ravel critised both Piero Coppola and Toscanini for setting too fast a temp for his taste in this piece. Ravel's personal score (now in the Music Department of the Bibliothèque Nationale de France in Paris) gives a metronome mark of crotchet = 66 (whereas Durand changed the tempo to 72 in the printed score). Toscanini's recording in fact lasts 13 minutes 25 seconds, but Paul Paray is even faster (13 minutes). Pedro de Freitas-Branco, on the other hand, is slow in the extreme (18 minutes 25 seconds).

Ravel himself takes 16 minutes 10 seconds (in his writings he speaks of 17 minutes, which is very close, since he varies the metronomic tempo between 63 and 66). His recordings of Bolero was made in several sections (because a single 78 rpm side could not contain 17 minutes): one must therefore observe a certain latitude over the exact timing. 
...
Ravel also prescribes glissandos. Did he want them stylised, or more like those found in jazz?_

van Immserseel listened to recordings of Ravel's _Bolero_, and notes that "I hear very little vibrato, or even none at all, in either wind or strings ... "


----------



## beethovenian

@ HarpsichordConcerto

Yay! Anima eterna and Immerseel. I am a big fan of them, bought alot of their CDs from the Zig Zag label. I love their clean and powerful sound while using only a very small orchestra.


----------



## Guest

I was so stoked - I went to my favorite used book store while visiting my in-laws this weekend. They have a great selection of used CDs, and they are always really good conidtion. I have found some great deals there in the past - Bohm's recording of Mozart's Le Nozze di Figaro for $4.00, Bernstein's recording of Mahler's 2nd symphony on DG for $3. Well, I went there this weekend, and the very first thing I saw was Giuliano Carmignola and Andrea Marcon's recording of Bach's Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord. I have been wanting this forever, and there it was for all of $5. I snatched it up.

A little further down, selling for $3, and still wrapped in the original plastic (never opened) I found this as well:








I don't know as much about it, but I like Stephen Hough, and BIS is one of those labels that I will usually give the benefit of the doubt. Looking forward to listening to both of these today!


----------



## World Violist

Huh, it's been a while since I've been here...well, here I am again.

I've been listening to a lot of Tennstedt's recordings lately, and I figured I might as well get his Mahler cycle, which in its latest repackaging has 4 (!) bonus discs: live recordings of the 5th, 6th, and 7th symphonies, which EMI had released some time ago but allowed to go out of print shortly thereafter.


----------



## World Violist

Looks like I'll be performing some of these; I looked over the scores to some of them, and while they're all extremely difficult, some of them are actually within my grasp, so I'm getting the only recording of all 24 preludes for solo viola by Casimir Ney:










Eric Shumsky, viola

Preludes 1, 2, and 4 are the primary ones I'm looking at (even though the score _assures_ me that they are not arranged by difficulty; I doubt that somewhat). They're difficult, but they focus on a confined set of techniques that I like to think I'm good at (number 1, for example (C major), focuses on 3rds and 10ths as well as maintaining a line using very little bow (some of the slurs in these preludes are _really_ long; sometimes the editor puts in an optional bow change)).

So, yeah. These are more fun than I though they would be.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Some dirt cheap CDs on sale.

















This small picture = Mozart symphonies #40, #41. Marc Minkowski and his period instrument band.


----------



## Sid James

*@ harpsichord concerto* - all looks good; also recently heard mr minkowski's work, excellent. described my experience listening to his bizet on my blog, check it out if you're interested in his "take" on romantic musics.

today, got this disc of music by *chinese composer qigang chen*. that makes my "tally" of chinese composers a grand total of TWO - i also have one of the huang ruo naxos discs, but he lives in the usa. among the musicians on this disc is *yo-yo ma* playing one of chen's cello concertos...


----------



## science

presto said:


> That Kremer / Piazzolla disc is an absolute winner.


My goodness you were absolutely right about this.


----------



## science

HarpsichordConcerto said:


>


A favorite of mine.


----------



## dmg

$1 ea.


----------



## tdc




----------



## Comistra




----------



## Sid James

Got this on special -

*"Swagman's Promenade" - Australian Light Classics *(ABC Classics 2 disc set)
Various Aussie composers - eg. Colin Brumby, Arthur Benjamin, John Carmichael, Miriam Hyde, Peggy Glanville-Hicks, etc.
(Full details HERE at Australian Music Centre).


----------



## World Violist

So I just stumbled across this and decided to download it. My first St. Matthew.










Bach: St. Matthew Passion (with some cuts)
Wilhelm Furtwängler, Vienna Philharmonic

If Klemperer and Mengelberg are monolithic, this recording is almost exact opposite. It's a performance of extremely intimate dimensions, very sparse-sounding and with such broad tempi at times that time literally seems to stand still. I haven't listened to the whole thing yet; I'll probably do that on Saturday. The sound is very good, 1950's EMI, the orchestra is wonderful, the soloists unfortunately have a lot of vibrato, but that's only a small thing compared to how wonderful it sounds so far. Furtwängler at his most inward.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto




----------



## HarpsichordConcerto




----------



## Sid James

Nabbed secondhand -

*Peter Thomas - Futuremusik*
This guy (originally a pianist) was apparently big on the post-war German scene, did a lot of work for television, this album is a mix of electronic, recorded, orchestral & jazz musics -


----------



## kv466

The Demonic Liszt - Earl Wild


----------



## Sid James

Just in the bag recently -

*"Viva Sax!" Album* on Tall Poppies label
*Margery Smith, on saxophones *with guests performing works of Australian composers - Gerard Brophy, Margaret Sutherland, Dulcie Holland, Roger Frampton, etc. (full details HERE at Australian Music Centre)


----------



## Sid James

*Mark-Anthony Turnage* - Orchestral works on EMI under Simon Rattle

*Dvorak* - _Piano Trios in F Minor & E Minor ('Dumky')_ played by Rosamunde Trio on Alto label


----------



## science

Went to the music shop with the wife today. Usually this leads to an exhibition of artificial self-control. So I had a pile of 12 CDs that were under consideration. Then she said, "Buy them all."

I think it was a trap.

I bought 10, and we'll see how it goes.










Practically an impulse buy. I'd looked at it before but decided I didn't need it for awhile. Then I've been thinking, well, it's a good price, and it's something a bit off the beaten path...










Only my 2nd recording of Bartok's 2nd violin concerto. Looking forward to the other works as well.










I guess this is the famous recording. I have some random one I got six or seven years ago when I didn't know what I was doing. I don't anticipate that this is much better, but I could be surprised. There's only one way to find out. And anyway, at this point it is probably about the most famous recording that I don't already own.










Or perhaps this one was. I have a different Larrocha recording of Iberia (1986, and I love it), but this is my first Goyescas.










The jpeg is a big improvement on the actual album cover. Got this partially for my wife, who had a couple of Bartoli CDs when we got married. So I thought she'd like this. I showed it to her, and explained, and she said, "Oh, some guys must have bought them for me. You know how guys always buy classical music for their girlfriends?"

No, I didn't know that, and it turns out that I have some Bartoli CDs to throw away when I get home.

On the bright side, she didn't even know she had them until I told her.










Have no idea what this is going to be like. My first Gubaidulina. I'm fairly warm on Part and Gorecki and so on, so I expect to like this. We'll see. Anyway, I do like Kremer.


----------



## science

Looking forward to this a lot. If the past 8 months or so of my listening had a theme or a pattern, it was about how much more I've come to enjoy Baroque music. One reason (among many) is Goebel.










A long time ago, when I first came to talkclassical.com, this was one of the first CDs that was recommended to me. I didn't take it too seriously, but since then I've seen a lot more recommendations of it. I hadn't seen it in any shops until today. So now I've got it.










Again the jpeg is better than the real image.










I will also get the #1s when I find them in a shop.


----------



## Air

Already started to dig through these two great sets. So many jewels in each. Complete Webern will take a lifetime to discover, and there's Varese to boot! It is also my first contact with Carter and Berio, both.

The Debussy orchestral works set is simply exquisite. Martinon is a master in the French repertoire.


----------



## Graphyfotoz

Got this 33CD Penguin Guide Rosette Award Winner stupid cheap!
ULN $37 shipped (Used Like New)
Couldn't believe it!! 

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4485312


----------



## fartwriggler

Not exactly purchases-but I borrowed these from the library today:

















The Beethoven is EXCELLENT (unsurprising considering the performers) but the Shostakovich cds are scratched to hell:devil:-sounds like it was played in a hailstorm-MOST disappointed!!


----------



## World Violist

Bach: Brandenburg Concerti
Karl Richter/Munich Bach Orchestra


----------



## Sid James

*Gareth Farr* (born 1968) - Orchestral Works
- _From the Depths Sound the Great Sea Songs, for orchestra
- Waipoua, for clarinet & orchestra
- Le Temps est à la Pluie (It Looks Like Rain), for orchestra
- Tabuh Pacific, for gamelan & orchestra
- Queen of Demons, for orchestra _

Don't know a thing about this guy, a New Zealand composer, so it'll be interesting hearing these works. It's the first NZ composer I have acquired on disc...


----------



## science

World Violist said:


> Bach: Brandenburg Concerti
> Karl Richter/Munich Bach Orchestra


I love that cover art.


----------



## Conor71

Ive wanted this recording for a long time and just ordered this week :


----------



## Sid James

*21st Century Cello Concertos **played by Jean-Guihen Queyras *(on Harmonia Mundi France label)
*Composers: Bruno Mantovani, Gilbert Amy, Philippe Schoeller*

Got this brand spanking new on special. Have never heard any of the music of these composers, but I have read about Gilbert Amy, he is quite highly regarded in Europe, apparently. I have this cellist playing on a Boulez disc, one of his works, judging from that he's tops. He's one of the few cellists around today who can play BOTH on period instruments and modern ones. None of the spurious either/or black vs. white thinking in this guy's head it seems, and that matches with how I see music, exactly. This is what the younger musicians trained today can do, which is basically anything they want. No need for useless niches or boxes with these very adept guys...


----------



## dmg

Just acquired these two (total of $3). It's been slim pickings at my store recently. Methinks I've been having some competition lately:


----------



## samurai

Dmitri Shostakovich--*SQS Nos.1-3, *performed by the Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## Graphyfotoz

ULN $6.90 shipped Ebay










My collection online
http://connect.collectorz.com/users/graphyfotoz/music


----------



## Sid James

Got these on special, couldn't resist -


----------



## karenpat

I posted my opinion/reaction about this CD in my music blog yesterday: http://karenpatsmusicmania.blogspot.com/2011/09/giving-it-faure-chance.html

Then I discovered this on iTunes (well actually because someone tagged Max Emanuel Cencic in a photo of the booklet on facebook) right before I went to bed yesterday:








It's 3 cds I think which is reflected in the price so I gave myself today to think about it....but I'll probably end up buying it because some things are too good to resist...


----------



## Sid James

*Michael Nyman* - _After Extra Time_ album (music composed, arranged, directed by MN) -
Now I've got a stack of Nyman discs which are waiting for the first listen, I might get into it tonight...


----------



## starthrower

Stocking up now that summer is ending.


----------



## kzhen

I'm in love with Yiruma and want to purchase all of his cds. His musical pieces are absolutely very touching and soothing. I used to listen to this a lot when I was going homework, and now I listen to it just to relax or unwind. If you have never heard of him, you can check out more information here http://www.pronto.com/shop/yiruma-music


----------



## agoukass




----------



## World Violist

Two St. Matthew Passions (current heavy interest): Herreweghe's second recording and Richter's third/last.


----------



## karenpat

I did end up buying Farnace like I predicted and it's FANTASTIC. I have several other Vivaldi operas but this is probably the best one I've heard. Plus the cast is amazing.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

karenpat said:


> I did end up buying Farnace like I predicted and it's FANTASTIC. I have several other Vivaldi operas but this is probably the best one I've heard. Plus the cast is amazing.


Did you buy this version? It is excellent. (It also comes under a different cover and label but the same recording).


----------



## Conor71

Ordered a few today :


----------



## Vesteralen




----------



## Sid James

*@ conor *- some good stuff there. A friend of mine's got the Schubert late sonatas played by M. Pollini. We listened to it less than a year ago. I enjoyed it so much, we ended up listening to it twice! I like the clarity and directness of this performance, no frills (cheap or otherwise), what you see (or hear) is what you get. The bouncy scherzos were esp. memorable, as was the anguish of the longer, more serious movements. A good buy there, imo, I want to get it myself at some stage.

*@ vesteralen* - I have high opinion of Aussie Maestro Young, she really does have the goods, esp. in terms of the late romantics...


----------



## Conor71

A couple of purchases today :


----------



## violadude

Wow! Conor71, I just got that Maconchy set too! 

Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## starthrower

I'm gonna listen to more of this thorny junk!










Hey Violadude, this set features the sextet version of Verklarte Nacht.
Now I can have it both ways!


----------



## Conor71

violadude said:


> Wow! Conor71, I just got that Maconchy set too!
> 
> Let me know what you think of it.


Cool! - will do violadude


----------



## Xytech

I just bought the Furtwangler complete edition  107 cds!


----------



## fartwriggler

Just invested in this puppy








It's taken me a while to fully appreciate Brahms' chamber works-but listening again to his piano trios yesterday was a revelation....


----------



## Air

Someone told me to start with the best. 










My first Ring ever, on DVD or CD. 7 discs in full. I've watched _Das Rheingold_ already and it was breathtaking. When I have the time, I'll try to write a few thoughts about my first Ring experience ever on the Opera in DVD sub-forum, even if they are the thoughts of a complete newcomer. It's a work on such a massive scale, that it really may take a few weeks to digest.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Air said:


> Someone told me to start with the best.
> 
> My first Ring ever, on DVD or CD. 7 discs in full. I've watched _Das Rheingold_ already and it was breathtaking. When I have the time, I'll try to write a few thoughts about my first Ring experience ever on the Opera in DVD sub-forum, even if they are the thoughts of a complete newcomer. It's a work on such a massive scale, that it really may take a few weeks to digest.


I just bought this DVD set too! I haven't viewed it yet but look forward to it when I get around to it! (I already have the traditional Levine set).


----------



## kv466

Ashamed to say I've never heard this...that'll change soon.


----------



## clavichorder

kv466 said:


> Ashamed to say I've never heard this...that'll change soon.


You are not alone, but soon I will be!


----------



## lou

Just purchased this on eBay for $4.98, the clips I listened to on YouTube intrigued me. Looking forward to hearing the entire piece.


----------



## clavichorder

^I especially recommend Le festin D'Esope^ and the finale to the Sonatine is terrific.


----------



## lou

clavichorder said:


> ^I especially recommend Le festin D'Esope^ and the finale to the Sonatine is terrific.


 Thanks, thinking I made a good buy with this one. This forum and all the recommendations may not be too good for my wallet.


----------



## Sid James

*@ lou* - Alkan's music is excellent, he was a great pianist & composer of his time, even Liszt trembled at the thought of playing his complex works. Alkan's music was "revived" in the 1960's by UK pianist Ronald Smith. He actually taught the finest Alkan player here in Australia (& probably of the Southern Hemisphere), Stephanie McCallum. Mr Hamelin is also one of Alkan's finest interpreters around today. Alan Weiss has also put down some good Alkan recordings, I have his 2 disc set on the budget Brilliant Classics label (he's got a lot of "attack," it took a while for me to get used to his more direct playing style). Anyway, a lot of these pianists would be on youtube playing Alkan, along with others, so you won't hurt your wallet if you dip into those!...


----------



## Lenfer

Haven't listened to this yet but I have high hopes.


----------



## Sid James

Just nabbed:

*Aussie guitar music on Naxos* -


----------



## Sid James

Another one in the bag:

*Elgar String Quartet & Piano Quintet on Naxos -*










& listing a purchase from earlier in the week which has proven very enjoyable listening,

_*Four American Quartets*_ played by the Fine Arts Quartet on Naxos -


----------



## bumtz

Bought this one actually a couple of months ago, and have been thoroughly enjoying it ever since (still have not listened to all CDs here)

*20th Century Masterpieces* (EMI) - 16CDs










Track listing on EMI website: http://www.emiclassics.co.uk/release.php?id=5099921750021

A phenomenal collection - and very cheap too  (http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001DCQJUY/ref=oss_product)


----------



## chrislowski

After really enjoying Myung-Whun Chung's Shostokovich's 4 & 5, I invested in these:



















I'm also tempted by his 'Conducts Messiaen' cd...


----------



## karenpat

(I got this from iTunes originally to give to my mother as she is a fan of his but started listening to it myself too. Hearing him sing Mozart is a pleasant surprise.)









I had no idea of the release of this album; I discovered it by chance on youtube (by some blocked user who spread illegal download links, so I thought it wasn't out yet, but according to iTunes it was released in mid August). iTunes is downloading it now, so I haven't listened to more than the previews...but it sounds great. Hurrah for countertenors venturing into the world of songs & lieder.


----------



## Conor71

A couple of orders :


----------



## Sid James

Just got this -

*Album: Mit Herz - Gypsy Orchestra "Servus" with Nello Mirando *(Holland)


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Haydn, _Applausus - Jubilaeum Virtutis Palatium Cantata_, Hob XXIVa:6 (1768). A large scale cantata. Capella Augustina / Andreas Spering (on period instruments). 2 CDs


----------



## Conor71

Purchased a couple of days ago:










Ordered today:


----------



## kv466

Conor71 said:


> A couple of orders :


You only get a half-like from me for this one, Conor! Daniel,...really?! 

Acutally, these as a whole are not bad at all...and in the mid-sixties, well...Barenboy actually played 'better', I feel...not to mention that Klemper did a great job of conducting these concertos...ok, buddy...maybe I'll rethink that like afterall.


----------



## samurai

On order from Amazon {currently out of stock, though}: *The* *Complete* *Symphonies* *of* *Carl* *Nielsen*, featuring Douglas Bostock conducting the Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra. This is a German import cd. 
Have any of my fellow members any experience with or knowledge of Bostock as a conductor, or with this particular set of performances? I am just a little wary because this box set is quite cheap, about 10 dollars less than the LSO set with Ole Schmitt. Any opinions on this matter would be most welcome indeed, as I can always cancel my order before the Bostock is back in stock--no pun intended--at Amazon. However, I would like to take a chance on this purchase, unless contra-indicated by some of my colleagues on this forum.


----------



## samurai

Also in the same order from Amazon, I purchased Jan Swafford's *Vintage* *Guide* *To* *Classical* *Music. *I had been leaning towards buying this book for quite awhile {I had bought the *NPR* *Listener's* *Encyclopedia* *of* *Classical* *Music* instead}, but still feel the need for something that is perhaps a little more technical, detailed and written by a musician who can explain musical concepts to laymen such as myself. All of this I hope to find in the Swafford book, and if my friend and fellow member Lou recommends it--which he does--I have confidence in buying--and hopefully--understanding at least some of it. :angel:


----------



## Conor71

samurai said:


> On order from Amazon {currently out of stock, though}: *The* *Complete* *Symphonies* *of* *Carl* *Nielsen*, featuring Douglas Bostock conducting the Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra. This is a German import cd.
> Have any of my fellow members any experience with or knowledge of Bostock as a conductor, or with this particular set of performances? I am just a little wary because this box set is quite cheap, about 10 dollars less than the LSO set with Ole Schmitt. Any opinions on this matter would be most welcome indeed, as I can always cancel my order before the Bostock is back in stock--no pun intended--at Amazon. However, I would like to take a chance on this purchase, unless contra-indicated by some of my colleagues on this forum.


I have'nt heard the Bostock but Ive heard the Jarvi set on DG and the Blomstedt set on EMI which both sell for about the same price as the Bostock (The EMI one is actually a bit cheaper!) and they are great performances! There is a review for the Bostock one though which is pretty positive so maybe its worth taking a chance!


----------



## Conor71

kv466 said:


> You only get a half-like from me for this one, Conor! Daniel,...really?!
> 
> Acutally, these as a whole are not bad at all...and in the mid-sixties, well...Barenboy actually played 'better', I feel...not to mention that Klemper did a great job of conducting these concertos...ok, buddy...maybe I'll rethink that like afterall.


Haha  - I have to admit to being a bit of a Barenboim fan and love his EMI set of the Piano Sonatas!. I've heard the PC's before and like them too so this set is a safe bet!


----------



## samurai

@ Conor71, Yeah, Conor, I saw the one and only review also on the Amazon site {pretty lengthy and impassioned one at that} and thought for 12 dollars and change, what the hell. But thanks for the other recs; I just haven't seen them featured on Amazon.


----------



## Conor71

Another addition for my String Quartet collection :


----------



## Sid James

Just bought this disc of *solo harp sonatas* by C.P.E. Bach, Dussek, Hindemith, Casella & Tailleferre played by Isabelle Moretti (HM label). I'm not buying as much cd's as before now, & the ones I'm buying tend to have different composers on them. More bang for my buck kind of thing. I don't remember hearing any of these works before...


----------



## Lukecash12

Sid James said:


> Just bought this disc of *solo harp sonatas* by C.P.E. Bach, Dussek, Hindemith, Casella & Tailleferre played by Isabelle Moretti (HM label). I'm not buying as much cd's as before now, & the ones I'm buying tend to have different composers on them. More bang for my buck kind of thing. I don't remember hearing any of these works before...


Now that is a good find. Especially the Casella stuff.


----------



## Sid James

Lukecash12 said:


> Now that is a good find. Especially the Casella stuff.


Yes & at budget price. A very good deal, agreed. The whole _musique d'abord_ series is superb, all of them have sold well in their original issues, some have garnered top awards. I've got another couple & they're superb. As for Casella, he's another composer whom I've only read about, not heard his music. He was a huge innovator in modern harp technique in the early to mid c20th. Am I looking forward to listening to this tonight? You bloody well can bet your life on it!!!...


----------



## Xytech

I spent about 270 pounds on amazon uk yesterday... oh dear...


----------



## Sid James

*Album: Works for two pianos by Bartok, Mozart, Debussy *played by Argerich & Kovacevich (Decca)

*Album: Romantic cello concertos of Rodrigo, Delius, Lalo *- played by Julian Lloyd Webber (Sony)

*Album: Concertos for Four Horns* played by American Horn Quartet & others (Naxos)


























Xytech said:


> I spent about 270 pounds on amazon uk yesterday... oh dear...


That puts things into perspective. I feel less "guilty" about spending like just $45 just now (the four cd's above, incl. one in earlier post)...


----------



## Xytech

I figure I am making lifetime investments... that is how I rationalise it to myself  That and I budgeted $2000 to get some great speakers, and ended up getting an absolutely fantastic second hand pair for $500... I figure at least some of what I saved should go towards music


----------



## Sid James

^^ Understand exactly. We've got to reward ourselves sometimes. No use having speakers if you don't have music to hear on them...


----------



## samurai

Xytech said:


> I spent about 270 pounds on amazon uk yesterday... oh dear...


How much would that be in American dollars?


----------



## lou

I snagged a haul of 10 used CDs today, for only $1.00 each!

Had no idea we had the "World's Largest" Record Store in my hometown of St. Petersburg, FL!

Sibelius Symphony 6 & 7
Schubert Symphony 9
Franck Symphony in D Minor / Chausson Poeme de l' amour et de la mer
Paul Creston Symphonies 1-3
Lazarof Symphony 2 / Tableaux for Piano and Orchestra / Violin Concerto
Barber Symphony 2 / Thomson Louisiana Story
Kalervo Tuukkanen Symphony 3 "The Sea" / Viloin Concerto 2
Liszt Piano Concerto 1
Bartok Concerto For Orchestra / Janacek Sinfonietta
Bach 4 Orchestral Suites / The Violin Concertos


----------



## samurai

@ Lou, Nice catch and congratulations! If you hear of any similar stores in or around Pensacola, please let me have a heads up.


----------



## lou

samurai said:


> @ Lou, Nice catch and congratulations! If you hear of any similar stores in or around Pensacola, please let me have a heads up.


Will do!

A few of the discs I purchased were from BBC Classical magazine, but for the price, they are still a good deal. I had a subscription years ago and always enjoyed the CDs.


----------



## Xytech

samurai said:


> How much would that be in American dollars?


Hm... about 420 perhaps?


----------



## samurai

Ouch!  If you're married, you *must *have a very understanding spouse indeed. :kiss:


----------



## Xytech

Hahahaha. I am just a uni student  but my girlfriend is studying a music performance degree in flute, so she is very understanding/supportive - especially as she gets to borrow them all!  

I figure if I don't buy now... one day I will have a mortgage etc and may never be in a position to buy! This logic does not stand up to any form of even cursory analysis, but I don't look that deep - I just look at great music and click buy


----------



## Sid James

Xytech said:


> ...This logic does not stand up to any form of even cursory analysis, but I don't look that deep - I just look at *great music* and click buy


The problem with classical is that it is mostly if not all great music. I don't shop online but most times that I go to a cd store I walk out with more than I planned. The specials are irresistible. The only way to avoid not buying is not going into the store. So I only go about once every two or three weeks. It gives me time to listen to what I bought before. It makes sense but takes a level of restraint for sure...


----------



## Sid James

Just nabbed second-hand -
































Could not find this picture - *The Lyrebird Duo, Beautiful, relaxing, romantic music for harp and flute* - 22 tracks - ABC music Australia, 1996.


----------



## samurai

Xytech said:


> Hahahaha. I am just a uni student  but my girlfriend is studying a music performance degree in flute, so she is very understanding/supportive - especially as she gets to borrow them all!
> 
> I figure if I don't buy now... one day I will have a mortgage etc and may never be in a position to buy! This logic does not stand up to any form of even cursory analysis, but I don't look that deep - I just look at great music and click buy


If logic had anything to do with it, I doubt I'd ever have bought anythimg at all!


----------



## Xytech

Hey Sid, you seem to have a thing for music by Australian artists. Can I recommend the Mozart & Beethoven Quintets - http://www.qedinteractive.com.au/html/jbc/Quintets.htm

Basically a who's who of the best wind artists in Australia, and out of the several recordings I have heard this one is the best. The tone of the instruments, particularly of the oboe (Jeff Crellin) & bassoon (Matthew Wilkie), must be heard to be believed


----------



## Sid James

^^ Thank you Xytech, I will investigate. I do have a few discs on the MOVE label but they were secondhand buys. Haven't seen new ones in the stores, they seem to be rare. I think I remember some of the names of those chamber players on that disc, I may have seen the hornist play the Britten _Serenade for tenor, horn, strings _ages back but I'm not 100 per cent sure. His name rings a bell. I haven't got those two works on the CD so it would not duplicate if I get it, I generally hate to do that.

I do have a thing for our own Aussie talent it is superb. One of the joys of living here is that I get to see them regularly do live concerts. I esp. like the chamber, vocal/choral but also orchestral and some experimental/electroacoustic. There's a lot of variety and heaps of talent here for sure. We're no longer the backwater we were before 1945, we're at the top of the game in terms of classical music on the global stage. Blowing my own trumpet there so to speak but someone has to, it may as well be me even if it's jingoistic!...


----------



## Xytech

Agreed! I recently saw the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra Beethoven cycle and can attest that it was great, especially 9! I think it is in the chamber music that we really excel though - although the MSO obviously isn't the Berlin Phil, I think if you were to pick the best few players out of all the Australian orchestras and compare them to the best of the Berlin phil, it wouldn't be worlds apart, and that is why chamber music plays to our strengths! Another problem we have is that all Australians who are actually phenomenal tend to end up going overseas, at least until they want to have a family/settle down.


----------



## Sid James

I didn't know you are Aussie, *Xytech,* & I hope to get back to you via PM, get to talk in that way, at some stage soon...


----------



## lou

Last week I found an unopened set of this vinyl collection in a thrift store. I paid $5 for it. Judging from the price sellers are charging on Amazon, I'm assuming it has not been released on CD?

It is "Schubert: The Complete Symphonies" Leopold Ludwig & The London Symphony Orchestra on Murray Hill Records, a 5 album boxed set.


----------



## karenpat

As part of the special student offer I got when I bought my new MacBook Pro, I got a gift certificate for iTunes store/App store worth 550 NOK.....Heaven......


----------



## lou

To further feed my desire for sea inspired works, I've just ordered this from Presto Classical.

Looking forward to hearing it for the first time!


----------



## samurai

@ Lou, Sounds like a classic {no pun intended} and just a great buy. Enjoy!


----------



## Sid James

^^ Agreed *Samurai*, Bernard Herrmann's music was excellent, I esp. like his string quartet I got recently on a Naxos compilation of American SQs. I haven't heard his cantata _Moby Dick_ but it must be great. He was kind of "atonal" but Romantic as well, which is a similar combination to Berg, Zemlinsky, etc. & it really works for me.* Lou*, you might be interested that Mr Herrmann was a very good conductor, his classic 1970's recording of Holst's _The Planets Suite _is now out again on Australian Eloquence on a 2 disc set with other works by Holst. This is on my wish-list, I had this recording on tape and it's just the best rendition of this classic work that I've heard. It is fully pumped and very full-on, he doesn't hold back, & that's why I like it.

As for conductor *Leopold Ludwig*, I do have an LP or two with him at the helm (of German orchestras, I think, doing Classical Era rep). I don't know if any of his stuff is on CD, lou, but I haven't seen it in the shops here at least. He was a solid conductor focussing on the mainstream German/Austrian repertoire.


----------



## lou

samurai said:


> @ Lou, Sounds like a classic {no pun intended} and just a great buy. Enjoy!





Sid James said:


> ^^ Agreed *Samurai*, Bernard Herrmann's music was excellent, I esp. like his string quartet I got recently on a Naxos compilation of American SQs. I haven't heard his cantata _Moby Dick_ but it must be great. He was kind of "atonal" but Romantic as well, which is a similar combination to Berg, Zemlinsky, etc. & it really works for me.* Lou*, you might be interested that Mr Herrmann was a very good conductor, his classic 1970's recording of Holst's _The Planets Suite _is now out again on Australian Eloquence on a 2 disc set with other works by Holst. This is on my wish-list, I had this recording on tape and it's just the best rendition of this classic work that I've heard. It is fully pumped and very full-on, he doesn't hold back, & that's why I like it.
> 
> As for conductor *Leopold Ludwig*, I do have an LP or two with him at the helm (of German orchestras, I think, doing Classical Era rep). I don't know if any of his stuff is on CD, lou, but I haven't seen it in the shops here at least. He was a solid conductor focussing on the mainstream German/Austrian repertoire.


Thanks guys and thanks for the info on Mr. Herrmann's music Sid. That Holst set sounds very intriguing, may have to add it to my wish list as well.


----------



## Sid James

*Rossini's Best* - now out of print compilation album - Overtures, Arias, Orchestral, Chamber works (AVM/Festival Australasia, 1988)
Details HERE at amazon.com.

*Nostalgica Album: Saffire, The Australian Guitar Quartet *(ABC CLassics)
Music & arrangements of/by Juan Martin, Astor Piazzolla, Bela Bartok, Nigel Westlake, Deep Purple band, and others


----------



## fartwriggler

Enjoying this bad boy right now-heard it's regarded as a bit of an all-time classic.Particularly like the Stravinsky-Pollini is my fave pianist


----------



## Sid James

^^G'day there *fartwriggler *- Is that the LP you've bought (eg. with only the *Stravinsky, Prokofiev*) or the cd reissue (which I have, I think it's great) which also has *Boulez & Webern*?...


----------



## myaskovsky2002

riverbank said:


> I wish I knew how to use the internet properly. But don't have a scanner at home and wouldn't know how to post pictures of anything on the net anyway.
> 
> Anyway, one CD which I listened to in Virgin Megastores in Leeds which will definitely be on my shopping list in the new year is by Szymanowski - some piano music of his. Rather good. He is very underrated.
> 
> I spent more time listening to pop music but hey I'm sure I'll be forgiven


You don't need a scanner. Go to the site and get the properties of the picture...asdasjh.jpg, copy these properties ctrl C and cancel. Here up in this very same page you have a little square, the second icon with a little box, click there, paste your picture description with Ctrl V. . Example:










Sincerely,

Martin


----------



## Sid James

Guitar music by *Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco*, 2 disc set on Naxos label -


----------



## starthrower

Poulenc-Concertos; Choral Music 5 Disc Set


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

starthrower said:


> Poulenc-Concertos; Choral Music 5 Disc Set


Sounds like an interesting collection. Let us know what you think!


----------



## starthrower

Re: Poulenc 

I love the DG Chamber Music disc I own, so I wanted to get into more of Poulenc's music. At the moment I have a library copy of the 2-CD London keyboard Concertos set. I really like the piano concertos, sonata for two pianos, and the organ concerto. I've only listened to the harpsichord concerto once, so I can't comment yet. 

I believe the Decca box set features a different performance of the organ concerto. Maybe Peter Hurford? The 2 disc set features George Malcolm on the organ and harpsichord. I'm pretty sure Roge is the pianist on both sets.

Decca also has a cheap 5 disc set of the piano music/ chamber music. Brilliant Classics has a 4 disc set for even less.


----------



## fartwriggler

Howdy Sid-It's neither, I downloaded it! But yes, it does contain works by Boulez and Webern (neither of whom I have got to grips with yet)


----------



## Sid James

^^ Oh, okay. Thanks for getting back about it. It's a great album, imo. Re Webern & Boulez, forget about listening to any melody, it's too fragmentary, but listen out for the dynamic contrasts. There are these peaks and troughs in Webern's music that some say are related to the Austrian alps where he liked to hike. As for Boulez, the dynamics are important as are the changing rhythms. I think Pollini's is the most accurate playing of the Boulez 2nd sonata on disc, but I prefer Idil Biret's one done live to air for Radio France on Naxos. She's more fiery and passionate, and her dynamic contrasts are more obviously noticeable, in your face. She also recorded an earlier one but I haven't heard that. But you're safe in the hands of either Pollini or Biret, both won awards for their recordings of this challenging piece that made the great French pianist Yvonne Loriod cry when she saw the score before premiering it...


----------



## Evelina

Just bought Charles-Valentin Alkan's Concerto for Solo Piano, played by Marc-Andre Hamelin.









The weird thing to me is that both composer and piano player have hyphenated names. 

So far the music is very refreshing (and seems to require very quick fingers). To be honest though, it's the only Alkan recording I could find at the store... he's a tough one to locate!


----------



## fartwriggler

Thanks for the advice-I will give them another listen....


----------



## fartwriggler

Latest acquisitions (both great)-


----------



## fartwriggler

I've tried dodging the stores but some strange invisible force always manages to drag me in-I think it's v.important to give each new piece of music a fair listen before moving on to the next otherwise you can get music overload.Classical music can take time to work it's magic and should'nt be rushed-A new record every 2 or 3 weeks seems like a good idea. I wish I could practice what I preach though (i'm on my sixth this week!!)


----------



## Conor71

Pre-Ordered this today:










I have owned this cycle before but then I foolishly sold it last year - I missed it and its pretty cheap now its being re-issued so I figured I'd buy it again and it will replace Haitink's Cycle on My iPod as I think some of the Performances are a bit better in the Barshai Cycle despite the added background noises (which I remember there being quite a lot of!) 

NOTE: Samurai - this Cycle currently available on Amazon for $35! :tiphat:


----------



## samurai

Conor71 said:


> Pre-Ordered this today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have owned this cycle before but then I foolishly sold it last year - I missed it and its pretty cheap now its being re-issued so I figured I'd buy it again and it will replace Haitink's Cycle on My iPod as I think some of the Performances are a bit better in the Barshai Cycle despite the added background noises (which I remember there being quite a lot of!)
> 
> NOTE: Samurai - this Cycle currently available on Amazon for $35! :tiphat:


@ Conor71, Thanks so much for that; I am definitely going to look into this cycle based on your recommendation. I am still hoping for a Petrenko cycle, but that might not be coming any time soon--if at all! In the meantime, though, the Barshai cycle sounds very tempting!


----------



## fartwriggler

Loving this one-I'm a big fan of Mendelssohn (even tho' he's often slammed as being too 'polite' or 'conservative') Can anyone suggest any other great Violin concertos worth a listen (other than the obvious-Beethoven,Brahms,etc.) I'm off now to try and understand what all this fuss surrounding Mahler is all about (I'm starting with his 1st) wish me luck!!(I'll need it....)


----------



## Guest

After showing restraint for more than two months, for better or worse I have started purchasing again. So far for the better.

First, I downloaded the Vanska Sibelius Cycle by Vanska/Lahti for just $10. 








I already have the symphonies (with Segerstam), but I couldn't resist the price. Plus, plenty of people say Vanska is their favorite.

Second, I bought the new Sol Gabetta:








Sol Gabetta is always lovely (her music too), and my collection is a bit weak on Vivaldi, so....

Next I bought some more Vivaldi, this time an opera. 








Jackpot! This Ercole Sul Termodonte is fantastic - and this coming from somebody whose not keen on either opera or baroque. In fact, it might even be my favorite opera now. Definitely worthy of back-to-back repeat listenings, which is saying something for an opera in my book.

Two more purchases targeting my love of romantic chamber music. First, some late 19th century violin-and-piano music from Emile Sauret. Very good stuff - but then again there's a lot of excellent competition.









Finally, some early 20th century (but very much late romantic) chamber music. 








I haven't listened to this one yet, but based on the previews, I think I will like it quite a lot.


----------



## kv466

On its way!


----------



## Sid James

fartwriggler said:


> ...Loving this one-I'm a big fan of Mendelssohn (even tho' he's often slammed as being too 'polite' or 'conservative')...


I think people who use words like "conservative" are at risk of making gross generalisations. I think some of Mendelssohn's works were quite innovative for the time, eg. his 2 piano concertos, which (like Liszt's), don't have a break between the movements and are through-flowing kind of streams of consciousness almost. Well, compared to some other composers around that time & earlier they are.

I haven't heard that disc, but know those works, my favourite is Bruch's _Scottish Fantasy_, as it is like a double concerto for violin and harp (or with harp obligato at least). I like the harp & I like the decidedly Celtic feel of this work...

*@ BPS* - I've been listening to the music of a student of Pizzetti, Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco who in turn taught Andre Previn, Henry Mancini, John Williams (the composer) and others. Interesting, these connections in music. It's like 6 degrees of separation when you think about it. Eg. I just met & briefly talked to one of our major musicians here recently just by chance on the street. I suppose it's bound to happen in some ways, these connections are kind of there in our lives...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Jackpot! This Ercole Sul Termodonte is fantastic - and this coming from somebody whose not keen on either opera or baroque. In fact, it might even be my favorite opera now. Definitely worthy of back-to-back repeat listenings, which is saying something for an opera in my book.

I picked this up earlier this year when it was first released... but I have yet to get around to listening to it. You pique my interest so that I'll need to move it up in my "to be played" stack.:tiphat:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Jackpot! This Ercole Sul Termodonte is fantastic - and this coming from somebody whose not keen on either opera or baroque. In fact, it might even be my favorite opera now. Definitely worthy of back-to-back repeat listenings, which is saying something for an opera in my book.
> 
> I picked this up earlier this year when it was first released... but I have yet to get around to listening to it. You pique my interest so that I'll need to move it up in my "to be played" stack.:tiphat:


Well done, guys. _Ercole Sul Termodonte _ is a very fun and fine Vivaldi opera. I'm glad to see there is much interest in Vivaldi's works beyond his concertos and sacred music.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Sid James said:


> I think people who use words like "conservative" are at risk of making gross generalisations...


:lol: Interesting. Well, you seem to like to use that word to describe many people in forums. One can easily find many recent posts where you have described folks, whom you don't know, for example who have walked out of concerts early, or others apparently as "conservative ideologues" etc. etc. Or even me, once or twice being labelled by you as a "conservative". But this is the "virtual world", we can all pretend and act out whatever we like.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Well done, guys. Ercole Sul Termodonte is a very fun and fine Vivaldi opera. I'm glad to see there is much interest in Vivaldi's works beyond his concertos and sacred music.

I actually have about 5 of Vivaldis operas and several discs of arias from the same. I have argued for some time now that those who underestimate Vivaldi have often never given a serious listen to his operas. The same could probably be said of Handel. I will admit to being equal of such underestimation myself prior to my recent deeper exploration of the Baroque.


----------



## science

I believe I will soon be receiving:

































and


----------



## Conor71

Ordered today:


----------



## Xytech

Conor71 said:


> Ordered today:


I'll be very interested to hear what you think of the Souvenir de Florence


----------



## fartwriggler

Hi Sid! I'm quite new to classical music, and despite exploring it with a fierce passion I'm still prone to accepting what certain critics say at face value-I know next to nothing of the nuts and bolts of music and tend to listen on a very emotional level Having said that I quickly felt Mendelssohn to be a quite conservative 'safe' composer (by no means bad things-he's one of my favourites!) and what I read later only served to confirm these views. I'm not familiar with his piano concertos so, I'm eager to give them a listen-I suppose it's always dangerous to apply generalisations to a composer of Mendelssohn's stature as ,like any of the true greats, his genius is many sided and impossible to pin down. I'm also a big fan of Bruch's 'Scottish Fantasy'. As regards your 'degrees of separation' I was in London last week and came across the very house where Handel spent his stay and guess who lived right next door a coupla hundred years later?..... Jimi Hendrix! go figure....


----------



## Conor71

Xytech said:


> I'll be very interested to hear what you think of the Souvenir de Florence


Will do Xytech  - I have quite high expectations for this piece and hope I will not be disappointed!


----------



## Vaneyes

Scintillating Arnold performances by the RPO and the late great Vernon Handley.
I've scathed some Bavouzet recordings, but this one gets a passing grade.
A decent Mozart Horn Concertos. Newly released, but recorded 2005 to 2007.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Sid James

fartwriggler said:


> Hi Sid! I'm quite new to classical music, and despite exploring it with a fierce passion I'm still prone to accepting what certain critics say at face value-I know next to nothing of the nuts and bolts of music and tend to listen on a very emotional level Having said that I quickly felt Mendelssohn to be a quite conservative 'safe' composer (by no means bad things-he's one of my favourites!) and what I read later only served to confirm these views. I'm not familiar with his piano concertos so, I'm eager to give them a listen-I suppose it's always dangerous to apply generalisations to a composer of Mendelssohn's stature as ,like any of the true greats, his genius is many sided and impossible to pin down...


Well I'm not saying Mendelssohn was a high-voltage innovator like say Berlioz (they had little time for eachother's music, apparently) but he did have his moments pushing the envelope nonetheless. One aspect is found in the piano concertos which I mentioned, another is the early _Octet for Strings_, penned at age 16, it shows his mastery of counterpoint & many other things, and was (along with Spohr's slightly earlier _Double String Quartets_) the first work for this combination of instruments...



> ...As regards your 'degrees of separation' I was in London last week and came across the very house where Handel spent his stay and guess who lived right next door a coupla hundred years later?..... Jimi Hendrix! go figure....


I think it was the same house that they both lived in, or at least now it's been converted into one house over the centuries/decades. It is now a museum dedicated to Handel. This was covered in the _Classical Destinations _TV series which I've got on DVD (produced right here Down Under - I recommend this to any lover of classical music, informative, a joy to watch, & great music, of course!)...


----------



## Sid James

Well today got some harp and guitar things, a couple second-hand (dirt cheap) the rest brand new but on special. The* Flinders Quartet* with *guitarist Karin Schaupp *_Fandango_ album is a recording of a concert earlier this year here that I wasn't able to attend, so it will be good listening to these works by one of my favourite local chamber outfits...The last CD features *guitar legend **Laurindo Almeida* with an all-star jazz lineup playing standards as well as arrangments of classical pieces, eg. Rodrigo's_ Aranjuez_...

Obviously, I've developed a strong guitar and harp passion now...


----------



## fartwriggler

Latest listening-Love the cover,reminds me of the classic Blue Note jazz sleeves....


----------



## science

I scratched a Pogorelich itch today. He's always interested me, I really love his recordings of Liszt's Sonata in B minor and of Chopin's Funeral March sonata, and I like his recordings of Brahms' late piano music and of Ravel's Gaspard de la Nuit. I was intending to wait for the inevitable box set (and now I will kick myself very hard when it comes out) but I couldn't resist, and here is the result.


----------



## science

Continuing:

















Also, I recently made the astonishing discovery that I don't have any recording of Vivaldi's Stabat Mater. I'm sure there's been some kind of mistake, but I really cannot find any among my CDs. Well, I'd had my eyes on a particular one for awhile, and this discovery was well beyond sufficient provocation to my mortal self, so that I felt obligated not to return home without it:


----------



## Vaneyes

Congratulations, science, on your Pogo purchases. Yes, I'm surprised Universal hasn't presented a Pogo Box by now.

Re Vivaldi, I think if I have a Stabat Mater itch, I'll scratch it with Mingardo.


----------



## science

I could see why...


----------



## jdavid

I do not know this recording of the Vivaldi Stabat Mater, but Andreas Scholl's voice is super beautiful - his recordings of Handel (anything) are especially fine.


----------



## lou

My latest Amazon purchases...




























A couple of these were purchased from recommendations I received here at TC.


----------



## science

You got some good stuff Lou.


----------



## lou

science said:


> You got some good stuff Lou.


Thanks *science*, next I'm going to have to add Vivaldi's Stabat Mater as well. So much music, so little time.


----------



## Sid James

*More **Boccherini*, whose music I'm craving big-time now, & another one of the superb* Laureate Series - Guitar * also on the Naxos label -


----------



## science

lou said:


> So much music, so little time.


Ain't it the truth.

Can't complain. Hope to live to be 110. Be in the nursing home just letting the playlist roll on...


----------



## science

It's like the confession booth. Needless to say I haven't finished listening even once to the stuff I bought a couple of days ago, and that doesn't count the stuff I recently ordered...

Went to a music shop today.










That is Astor Piazzolla on the cover of "The Rough Dancer and the Cyclical Night."


----------



## samurai

On order from Amazon tonight: *Copland* *The* *Populist*, performed by the San Francisco Symphony under the baton of Michael Tilson Thomas.


----------



## Sid James

science said:


> ...
> That is Astor Piazzolla on the cover of "The Rough Dancer and the Cyclical Night."
> ...


:lol: I was just at a cafe with a live jazz band last night, and they were playing Piazzolla's _Libertango_! The man's music is everywhere, it's ubiquitous. I think he's the most-arranged/transcribed composer of modern times, his music exists in any combination you like. I love this guys music to the max, he was unique.

I've been listening to Jose Bragato's piano trio arrangement of his _Four Seasons of Buenos Aires_ & I've also got music of a guy called Pujol who apparently has been influenced by Piazzolla, also Ginastera who taught Piazzolla, just got his _Guitar Sonata_...


----------



## starthrower

I picked up this one today. I don't know why, but I had a huge smile on my face listening to Threnody.
This music really connects with me!


----------



## Sid James

^^ It's a pretty good collection, imo, for me the standout work is the choral piece _Cantus Canticorum Salomnis_. But they're all good works, but pretty intense. If you like this, there's another 2 disc set in this same series, I think incl. his _Christmas Symphony_ & some longer choral things, same deal with Penderecki himself at the helm, you might wish to get that as well, if it's in print, I haven't got that one as yet...


----------



## starthrower

Yeah, I'm glad I decided on the EMI set for starters rather than one of the Naxos CDs. I haven't listened to the choral work yet, but I mentioned in the Composers Guestbook thread that I got hold of the Largo CD of the St Luke Passion from my library. 

It's such a massive, dark, strange work that will take many concentrated listening sessions to get a handle on, so I might be better off with the shorter piece on the EMI set.


----------



## science

Sid James said:


> :lol: I was just at a cafe with a live jazz band last night, and they were playing Piazzolla's _Libertango_! The man's music is everywhere, it's ubiquitous. I think he's the most-arranged/transcribed composer of modern times, his music exists in any combination you like. I love this guys music to the max, he was unique.
> 
> I've been listening to Jose Bragato's piano trio arrangement of his _Four Seasons of Buenos Aires_ & I've also got music of a guy called Pujol who apparently has been influenced by Piazzolla, also Ginastera who taught Piazzolla, just got his _Guitar Sonata_...


It's interesting to me that in an era where everyone tried / tries to cross fertilize genres, he was one of the most successful at it.


----------



## starthrower

Egberto Gismonti-Infancia










Lasalle Quartet


----------



## science

science said:


> I believe I will soon be receiving:


Received these today and haven't heard them yet, but I wanted to get on here ASAP just in case anyone is considering the Yepes box. I really don't like the organization of the box: rather than complete recordings put together, it's pieces of this and pieces of that. Lots of stuff missing. If I'd known that, I probably would've just bought a few of the original disks, even though it'd have cost more.

So that's my 1st impression. I'd guess the music actually present is going to be very nice of course.


----------



## kv466




----------



## Sid James

*Album: Sudbury Air *- Chamber works by Birtwistle, Banks, Stockhausen, Dallapiccola, Butterley with Sydney Alpah Ensemble / David Stanhope, cond. (ABC Classics, at Australian Music Centre, HERE) - I'm not listening to much atonal/serial stuff these days, but I bought this OOP cd to get my hands on some of these composers, whose music I've never owned on cd.

*"Dance of the Angel" by guitarist Slava Grigoryan *- dance & tango musics - details HERE.


----------



## science

I have that recording but issued by Apex. Hard to find the image from amazon, so that'll do. This was totally an impulse buy, dug out of the bargain box.










Another bargain-box impulse buy. I expect it to be pretty good though. I'm fairly enthusiastic about this series.










I don't have a lot of Savall, mostly old recordings from the DHM box set. There are a few higher up on my wish list than this was, but this was in that darned box. Still I am really looking forward to it. I have a Naxos disk with a similar idea ("From Byzantium to Andalusia") which I enjoy very much. Can't vouch for its authenticity, but it is a fun listen.










Was on my wish list, and also in the bargain box, so that's perfect. Should be good!

Something I did not know until I was uploading it - the first track is credited to a composer named Philidor. I imagine that's the same as the great chess player - his fame as a chess player has lasted far longer than his fame as a composer. I also have a Naxos disk of a Philidor opera that I've never listened to!

(My brain has a special feature that will not allow me to notice posts in which you ask why I'm buying more music when I already have so much music that I haven't listened to.)


----------



## science

While I have operas by Philidor and random stuff claiming to be recreations of music that is all but impossible to recreate, this is my first Vaughan Williams 5. There is at least one other that I want, but this will do for at least a few months!










Schubert's masses (and the rest of his choral music) have been another big hole my collection. Got a pretty good deal on this too.










Confession time. I ordered this from my local record store at least seven months ago, but probably more like a year ago, and it still hasn't arrived. I prefer to support that store because it is a kind of community, and I want to keep it in business, but I also really did want this recording. So, next time I go in there I will have to inform them that I want to cancel the order. I don't feel good about it, but there it is.

Should be a great recording too.

Also picked up "Sinatra at the Sands," and have already listened to it. I can see why it's so popular.


----------



## mtmailey

*Rca victor*

i am trying to get the series by rca victor with greatest hits in like the cds- i am also most done soon i will be getting the jazz greatest hits.


----------



## science

I'd put the "Edda" disk by Sequentia up there - but I can't find it now. Maybe I didn't receive it? Hmmmm...

No, in fact, the disk that I received was this one by Sequentia:










Hopefully the Edda disk arrives soon and confirms this!


----------



## Vaneyes

I needed a fresh look at BWV 1041 - 1043.


----------



## Sid James

*Boccherini* - Cello Concertos

*Shostakovich & Tchaikovsky* - Piano Trios
*
J. S. Bach* - A Musical Offering


----------



## science

science said:


> I'd put the "Edda" disk by Sequentia up there - but I can't find it now. Maybe I didn't receive it? Hmmmm...
> 
> No, in fact, the disk that I received was this one by Sequentia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the Edda disk arrives soon and confirms this!


It did! Now I have both...


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vaneyes

I was missing ACO/Harnoncourt "Military"--so rectified, with two others I didn't have.


----------



## science

Conor71 said:


> Good to know  - This is my second Bartok CD and I have only heard the 2nd Concerto before: it was interesting, especially the slow movement so hopefully this one should be a good listen.


I don't know whether this is right at all, but somewhere along the line I got the idea that the Anda performances on DG were the most hyped.










Sorry about the lousy image.


----------



## Conor71

science said:


> I don't know whether this is right at all, but somewhere along the line I got the idea that the Anda performances on DG were the most hyped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the lousy image.


Yes I've seen the Anda recording mentioned on various boards before as a good one or first rec


----------



## science

Conor71 said:


> Yes I've seen the Anda recording mentioned on various boards before as a good one or first rec


It's the only one I've got. I might, in ten years or so, want another recording of Bartok's piano concertos, but I feel satisfied. They have grown on me only very slowly, so that now I can genuinely say I enjoy them, but they remain rather shocking to me in a way.


----------



## starthrower

science said:


> It's the only one I've got. I might, in ten years or so, want another recording of Bartok's piano concertos, but I feel satisfied. They have grown on me only very slowly, so that now I can genuinely say I enjoy them, but they remain rather shocking to me in a way.


I've had the same experience. After owning a copy of Gyorgy Sandor's recording for years, all three concertos have finally registered with me, and I now love them. I'm almost afraid to try another recording.


----------



## tdc

All of these were bargain buys, I was especially pleased at nabbing Karajan's complete Beethoven cycle for 20 bucks.


----------



## Sid James

tdc said:


> ...


I believe that one has the legendary account of Hindemith's VC with the composer at the helm and David Oistrakh on violin. Amazing recording, it was put out here on Australian Eloquence, I sent it to a friend living overseas, and she thought it was "such emotional music." Her words. Should've gotten myself one, now it's out of print, but fortunately, it's on youtube, where I've recently savoured it to the max.

Anyway, so much for the people who say Hindemith is all dry and kind of formulaic. Well, not in that work he aint, & esp. that recording. Enjoy!...


----------



## Aramis

La Sonnambula with Florez/Bartoli.

I bought it over week ago (it was ordered for me) despite having no money and I'm afraid to meet the shopkeeper somehere because I still have no idea how to get the money.


----------



## opus55

tdc said:


> All of these were bargain buys, I was especially pleased at nabbing Karajan's complete Beethoven cycle for 20 bucks.


I bought the same box set several months ago. I picked it up simply to take advantage of 40% store coupon but it turned out to be my best purchase this year!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Sid James

Not a recording, but still a purchase related to music (I'm not about to list my daily grocery purchases here, don't worry guys!) -

Harold C. Shonberg's "The Lives of the Great Composers," details HERE at Google books. I've already read his entry on Mendelssohn and it seems a pretty balanced and reasonable assessment overall, apart from being informative & relevant, etc...


----------



## science

Ok, here we go again.


----------



## science

I swear before God and man that the shop only has about four more things that I want to buy, and then I will be done.


----------



## Chrythes

I just had to purchase these classics when i was in the only place in town that sells classical CD's in reasonable prices (paid 4pounds for Handel and 5 for Dvorak). It's because they are second hand, but their condition is as if they were new. 
I've just recently started collecting CD's (and listening to CM), so i am quite happy with my "beginner"s stash. 
They also had Brahms 3rd and 4th, i might get them later as well.
Still, one of my goals is getting my hands on Brahm's Sextets by Hausmusik.


----------



## Vaneyes

Schumann Cello Concerto and Chopin Waltzes have been holes in my collection for some time. I think my quests are over.


----------



## Sid James

Got some more guitar music -


----------



## Sid James

On my lunch break got another disc of the *Chilingirian Quartet playing Mozart string quartets *(these two are the _Prussian_ & the _Hoffmeister_) & also a good *Bach compilation album* second hand, incl. some orchestral transcriptions (by Ormandy & Stokowski) which I've always liked, had on tape, but never owned on CD...


----------



## science

(A couple of those images are lousy. One is Medtner, the other is Litolff.

Not impulse buys, actually. I've wanted each of those for months at least. I did not expect them to be in the shop today, however, and then they were there, so....

The Busoni in particular interests me, for personal reasons. First, long works are tough on me. I do not have the powers of concentration. People talk about what a challenge it is for the performer. Well, it's a challenge for me too.

But secondly, it was Busoni's piano concerto that inspired the "classical music project" thread. I was on another classical music board, and like this one (and surely all others) people were constantly recommending and praising things, and I was just buying way too much (a look back over the past dozen or so pages of this thread should confirm the possibility of that happening).

But even so, I just could not keep up. Even if I could have purchased that much music, hearing it even once would've been impossible, and actually getting to know it all would've been another degree removed from the realm of possibility. It was a recommendation of Busoni's piano concerto that finally set me to thinking hard about how to get them to prioritize their recommendations for me, and my first attempt to solve the problem was the original "classical music project"

Interestingly, so far on the two versions of the project, over 460 works have been recommended (and that is even with counting things like "the Brandenburg Concertos" or "Haydn op. 76" as a single work) - but not yet Busoni's piano concerto....

The Mendelssohn has a bit of a story too, because Hyperion put out a CD of the 2-piano concertos, and I didn't know that until I bought it, thinking it was this one.










This was more of an impulse buy, although I've heard it's good.


----------



## karenpat




----------



## Aramis

science said:


> This was more of an impulse buy, although I've heard it's good.


Get ready for pretty rousing final movement when listening to No. 1

I think it's splendid concerto, the 2nd didn't impress me that much though.


----------



## violadude

science said:


> (A couple of those images are lousy. One is Medtner, the other is Litolff.
> 
> Not impulse buys, actually. I've wanted each of those for months at least. I did not expect them to be in the shop today, however, and then they were there, so....
> 
> The Busoni in particular interests me, for personal reasons. First, long works are tough on me. I do not have the powers of concentration. People talk about what a challenge it is for the performer. Well, it's a challenge for me too.
> 
> But secondly, it was Busoni's piano concerto that inspired the "classical music project" thread. I was on another classical music board, and like this one (and surely all others) people were constantly recommending and praising things, and I was just buying way too much (a look back over the past dozen or so pages of this thread should confirm the possibility of that happening).
> 
> But even so, I just could not keep up. Even if I could have purchased that much music, hearing it even once would've been impossible, and actually getting to know it all would've been another degree removed from the realm of possibility. It was a recommendation of Busoni's piano concerto that finally set me to thinking hard about how to get them to prioritize their recommendations for me, and my first attempt to solve the problem was the original "classical music project"
> 
> Interestingly, so far on the two versions of the project, over 460 works have been recommended (and that is even with counting things like "the Brandenburg Concertos" or "Haydn op. 76" as a single work) - but not yet Busoni's piano concerto....
> 
> The Mendelssohn has a bit of a story too, because Hyperion put out a CD of the 2-piano concertos, and I didn't know that until I bought it, thinking it was this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was more of an impulse buy, although I've heard it's good.


I wonder if they are ever going to release this series on a convenient box set.


----------



## Sid James

Just got _Vast_, a gigantic orchestral work by *Australian composer Barry Conyngham*. Now out of print, but got it secondhand. Details of the recording HERE at Australian Music Centre...


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Sid James




----------



## Conor71

Sid James said:


>


This is a good one Sid


----------



## Sid James

Conor71 said:


> This is a good one Sid


I know, I've heard some of these works on air, but it's the first time I've owned them on disc. I like this kind of retro post modern Aussie style, *Matthew Hindson* is another one like that, you might want to look into him, check out his _Rush_ for guitar and string quartet on youtube, it's a hoot!...


----------



## Conor71

Ordered this yesterday:


----------



## Sid James

Just got these. I know *Nigel Butterley's* work as a composer - just heard a new piano work of his in recital recently - but I didn't know he played piano. As for cellist *Michael Goldschlager*, he was part of the now defunct Macquarie Trio whose recording of Astor Piazzolla's music I have been enjoying recently, but I haven't heard him play on his own, so this will be good...


----------



## Sid James




----------



## Polyphemus

I have begun to explore the Bach Collegium Japan - Suzuki series of Bach Cantata's. So far so good wonderful freshness to their approach. Up to Vol 49 at present so it will be a slow process. As a record label BIS certainly produce the goods. I recall the Schnittke sereies which was superb except for Symph 2 'St Florian' which had sound problems. I have heard several discs of same so it was not my particular disc.


----------



## starthrower

I own a few of the Boulez single CDs on Sony which are great recordings, so I couldn't pass up these
cheap 6 disc box sets. I'm really glad that I'll finally have a Webern set, and I'm looking forward to
the Berio disc, and more of Schoenberg's vocal works!


----------



## science

In honor of almost having heard everything I own at least _once_--and that excludes the really big box sets--I visited the record store today.

Recently I went to get my Sibelius Symphony #2, and discovered - it appears I don't have one. Shocking! I thought I had all... I think I even remember _listening_ to it... well, anyway, I know I never had the Davis/BSO set, so I started myself off today with:










Next, a couple of purchases inspired by our own right reverend Sid James:

















I will confess that I have recordings of most of this music already, but not these recordings, which he'd mentioned in the "current listening" thread some time back. Anyway, I look forward to these. Janacek is already among my favorite composers, and Kodaly is one that I know I've failed to appreciate, and maybe this will help.

















Can anyone confirm or deny that these are the same recording?

Anyway, I got the former today. I think it is the same as the latter.

I anticipate liking Unsuk (sounds like "Oonsook") Chin very much. She is probably the most famous Korean composer at this point, and I have neglected her music...










I am warming up quite comfortably to Delius. This will be my 3rd CD featuring his music. I know I should get to Bax and Ireland and others, and there is even some pretty important Vaughan Williams and Britten that I haven't heard yet, but for now Delius is the guy that is appealing to me most. As long as that is true, I may as well indulge myself.


----------



## NightHawk

You won't regret it!



Conor71 said:


> Ordered this yesterday:


----------



## NightHawk

*Gardiner/Schumann*

You won't regret it!



Conor71 said:


> Ordered this yesterday:


----------



## NightHawk

I'm not going to use superlatives. I bought this in a bargain bin for $3 and it is a live performance in Chicago from 1989. Anyone who loves Brahms, violin, piano should own this set - I'm sure there are others of equal or even greater stature but the spontaneity (and recording sonority) are very, very, very fine. I'd like to hear about the 'better' ones from you Brahms devotees.


----------



## science

science said:


> In honor of almost having heard everything I own at least _once_--and that excludes the really big box sets--I visited the record store today.
> 
> Recently I went to get my Sibelius Symphony #2, and discovered - it appears I don't have one. Shocking! I thought I had all... I think I even remember _listening_ to it... well, anyway, I know I never had the Davis/BSO set, so I started myself off today with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a couple of purchases inspired by our own right reverend Sid James:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will confess that I have recordings of most of this music already, but not these recordings, which he'd mentioned in the "current listening" thread some time back. Anyway, I look forward to these. Janacek is already among my favorite composers, and Kodaly is one that I know I've failed to appreciate, and maybe this will help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I anticipate liking Unsuk (sounds like "Oonsook") Chin very much. She is probably the most famous Korean composer at this point, and I have neglected her music...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am warming up quite comfortably to Delius. This will be my 3rd CD featuring his music. I know I should get to Bax and Ireland and others, and there is even some pretty important Vaughan Williams and Britten that I haven't heard yet, but for now Delius is the guy that is appealing to me most. As long as that is true, I may as well indulge myself.


Missed this one:


----------



## Sid James

Hello science -
^^Well I suppose you reading my old reviews of things on current listening & getting something out of them makes it worthwhile for me to write them. I hope you enjoy those recordings and let us know what you think about them. 

They show two sides of post-WW1 East-Central Europe, the optimism of the Janacek mass & the comparative pessimism of the Kodaly, reflecting both what was going on in their lives and in history at the time, the politics, etc. of their countries. & an interesting contrast was that Janacek was not a fan of the old religious music, eg. Baroque, he thought it was too dogmatic, he went back to more ancient musics and the Glagolitic script that went along with them, as for Kodaly, he was kind of the opposite, he was quite a religious man and no doubt would have admired the music of the liturgy sung in churches during his time and before...


----------



## Vaneyes

NightHawk said:


> I'm not going to use superlatives. I bought this in a bargain bin for $3 and it is a live performance in Chicago from 1989. Anyone who loves Brahms, violin, piano should own this set - I'm sure there are others of equal or even greater stature but the spontaneity (and recording sonority) are very, very, very fine. I'd like to hear about the 'better' ones from you Brahms devotees.


Osostowicz & Tomes (Hyperion, Helios/1990).


----------



## Vaneyes

Recommendation, Mr. Joo knows Kodaly.


----------



## Adie

Journey. This is a lovely and interesting piano solo compilation including the works of Debussy, Chopin, Grieg, Elgar as well as some Chinese folk songs rearranged for piano. The playing is exemplary, as you would expect, and the sound quality is excellent.


----------



## science

I'd like to know more about the early classical period, partially because I think it will help me appreciate Haydn more.

My edition of the Abel disk advertises that it was a Gramophone award winner in 2008, if that means anything to anyone.


----------



## starthrower

Continuing my Schnittke binge with this Naxos CD.
I scored a copy for .25 cents!


----------



## Trout

starthrower said:


> Continuing my Schnittke binge with this Naxos CD.
> I scored a copy for .25 cents!


I have always wondered how one gets a quarter of a penny.


----------



## Sid James

*Mozart's* two piano quartets with the Mozartean Players, an American group (reissue of Harmonia Mundi recording).


----------



## starthrower

Trout said:


> I have always wondered how one gets a quartet of a penny.


Don't ask. It doesn't make any cents!


----------



## Sid James

*^^starthrowe**r*, I have that Schittke cello works disc, I like it esp. the chamber pieces on it, I heard the sonata of 1978 live a month or so ago, my review of it HERE if your interested...


----------



## starthrower

^^^^^^^^^^^^
I'm looking forward that disc. I'm not sure if the first cello concerto will thrill me as much as no.2, so that's why I decided on a cheap used CD.


----------



## Sid James

^I haven't heard the second cello concerto of Schnittke, but I do like that first one. The final movement is like an image of an epic icy landscape, a bit new age feel like Hovhaness, but kind of hyper-real. He wrote it after a stroke in which he dreamed of such landscapes despite never having actually visited one...


----------



## samurai

Currently awaiting delivery from *Amazon* on the following works:

Aaron Copland--*Symphony for Organ and Orchestra, *featuring the New York Philharmonic and E.Power Biggs conducted by Leonard Bernstein.
Camille Saint-Saens--*Symphony No.3 {"Organ"} *performed by the Philadelphia Orchestra under the baton of Eugene Ormandy.
Alan Hovhaness--*Symphonies Nos.4, 20 and 53, *all performed by the Royal Scottish Academy of Music Wind and Drama Orchestra led by Keith Brion.


----------



## NightHawk

*Rued Langgaard - 1893 - 1952 - Danish, Late Romantic*

I am awaiting delivery on these symphonies:










Anyone familiar with this composer, these works? I have learned he was a very gifted orchestrator and obviously influenced by Wagner and RStrauss.

LISTENING TODAY: Lorraine Hunt Lieberson, Mezzo/Boston Symphony Orch./James Levine/_Neruda Songs_, Peter Lieberson - late romantic in style - The music was written for his wife and was a joint commission between the L.A. Phil and the Boston Sym. The songs really are very, very beautiful and deeply poignant as both husband and wife died within 5 years of each other.

At the moment: 'Kreisleriana' for Solo Piano Op. 16 (1838), Robert Schumann. Pianist: Murray Perahia*****.


----------



## violadude

NightHawk said:


> I am awaiting delivery on these symphonies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone familiar with this composer, these works? I have learned he was a very gifted orchestrator and obviously influenced by Wagner and RStrauss.


These pieces have great moments, but unfortunately IMO Langgarrd has terrible sense of structure in most cases, and as a whole, the cycle is terribly inconsistent. Sometimes it sounds like you're in the midst of a storm, other times it sounds like you're at a pompous English country club.


----------



## starthrower

Sid James said:


> ^I haven't heard the second cello concerto of Schnittke, but I do like that first one. The final movement is like an image of an epic icy landscape, a bit new age feel like Hovhaness, but kind of hyper-real. He wrote it after a stroke in which he dreamed of such landscapes despite never having actually visited one...


I can't wait to listen to it! No.2 is just an awesome work in breadth and scope. I have the Sony CD w/ Rostropovich. As I mentioned before, it's paired with an orchestration of the piano quintet entitled In Memoriam... I love this piece as well.


----------



## Sid James

violadude said:


> These pieces have great moments, but unfortunately IMO Langgarrd has terrible sense of structure in most cases, and as a whole, the cycle is terribly inconsistent. Sometimes it sounds like you're in the midst of a storm, other times it sounds like you're at a pompous English country club.


I agree, having heard his final two symphonies from that release, and they came across as a kind of mish-mash of styles. However, I would add the strong proviso that generally I'm not very much into the late Romantic style/aesthetic in terms of symphonies with large orchestras, choirs, soloists, etc. If someone is a big fan of say R. Strauss' symphonies and tone-poems then they will have a better chance of liking Langgaard's works in these genres than I. Those into Mahler and Bruckner maybe as well, but they had very strong & instantly recognisable styles despite exapanding the symphonic genre to epic proportions...


----------



## NightHawk

Aw nutz, I was hoping for Nielsen-esque works... Oh well, maybe it will staunch my spending frenzy. Thanks for the detail, Violadude, I feel confident of your opinion.



violadude said:


> These pieces have great moments, but unfortunately IMO Langgarrd has terrible sense of structure in most cases, and as a whole, the cycle is terribly inconsistent. Sometimes it sounds like you're in the midst of a storm, other times it sounds like you're at a pompous English country club.


----------



## Sid James

NightHawk said:


> Aw nutz, I was hoping for Nielsen-esque works... Oh well, maybe it will staunch my spending frenzy. Thanks for the detail, Violadude, I feel confident of your opinion.


Langgaard saw himself as the antithesis of Nielsen. There's even a short choral piece on that set which is like a rant against Nielsen (it was one of the couplings on the single disc I got, but I took it back to the store).

Anyway, I think his _Music of the Spheres _is much more interesting than the symphonies I've heard by him. It was an earlier and more kind of unusual, innovative work. I think later he got bogged down in a kind of polyglot/pastiche style for whatever reason.

Langgaard makes me realise how wrong some people are to put down basically great composers who are stereotyped in whatever ways, esp. due to their popularity, eg. as being lowbrow or cliche. Eg. Rachmaninov, Puccini are tarred with this kind of brush. But basically, I am more interested in a kind of unique voice which those guys had, and they did innovate within their fields of specialty. What I'm saying is that even great composers poo-pooed by snobs as second-rate are far better than those who come across to me as really second rate, because they are rehash (eg. Langgaard). Some of these kinds of snobs on another forum I was at but resigned from would put rehash above "real" composers, maybe for being fashionable or to appear highbrow, or worse they would equate Langgaard with someone like Mendelssohn, who let's face it, in terms of scholarly/critical baseline opinion, as well as commonsense, says was one of the finest of his generation, not just a carbon copy of some other guys...


----------



## NightHawk

Well, I do like RStrauss and Mahler very much - but maybe I should wonder why I've never heard of Langgaard before. I'm such a sucker for attractive packaging, and anything Northern. How stupid is that? "Prrrretty stupid". Thanks much for the info, and how is life in your part of the world?

added comments: good points about the composer-bashing that goes on against certain composers - Liszt, Rachmaninoff, Sam Barber, Menotti, Ned Rorem, John Coregliano. Aesthetic Correctness is quite alive and well in the classical world. A composer I know grimaces when I mention Nielsen and says words like 'derivative' - well, none of his music is avant garde, all of it is quite audience friendly, but to be fair, works of quality, as well. I just don't understand how he overlooks this. Philip Glass is just as eclectic as Rachmaninoff in some of his works - have you heard 'Ahknaten'? It is easy on the ears. Well...if you can bear the repetitions. If you have heard it, what do you think of Ahknaten's (sung by a countertenor) 'Hymn to the Aten'?


----------



## Sid James

^^Well just because violadude and myself don't like Langgaard's symphonies, it doesn't mean they might not click with you. There's no reason why they should not & I think one of the other longtime members here on TC, Aramis, likes Langgaard's music. In any case, if that set includes _Music of the Spheres _that is a good thing, I think the consensus is that it's his finest work (& it did come across to be more kind of Modernist, more experimental like aspects of Nielsen, etc., it's on youtube, so go there if you want a sneak peak preview)...


----------



## NightHawk

I just got Schnittke's two Sonatas for Cello and Piano and particularly like the first sonata. The Miakovsky Cello Sonata is also included and is 'meditative' and austere. I have become quite the fan of Schnittke and will be ordering the Concerto Grosso _youtubed_ on this site recently.


----------



## violadude

NightHawk said:


> Well, I do like RStrauss and Mahler very much - but maybe I should wonder why I've never heard of Langgaard before. I'm such a sucker for attractive packaging, and anything Northern. How stupid is that? "Prrrretty stupid". Thanks much for the info, and how is life in your part of the world?
> 
> added comments: good points about the composer-bashing that goes on against certain composers - Liszt, Rachmaninoff, Sam Barber, Menotti, Ned Rorem, John Coregliano. Aesthetic Correctness is quite alive and well in the classical world. A composer I know grimaces when I mention Nielsen and says words like 'derivative' - well, none of his music is avant garde, all of it is quite audience friendly, but to be fair, works of quality, as well. I just don't understand how he overlooks this. Philip Glass is just as eclectic as Rachmaninoff in some of his works - have you heard 'Ahknaten'? It is easy on the ears. Well...if you can bear the repetitions. If you have heard it, what do you think of Ahknaten's (sung by a countertenor) 'Hymn to the Aten'?


Well no, Langgaard's music is definitely not like Nielson. I would say the comparison to R. Strauss is a pretty good one. And I agree with you re: Nielson, his music is more accessible than say Schoenberg, but it is very original and imaginative, especially from the 3rd symphony onwards. Haven't listened to that piece by Philip Glass, but I have enjoyed a bit of what I have heard from Glass, which is some of the glass works and the "Heros" symphony.

By the way, just for the record, I enjoy the first 6 of langgaard's symphonies quite well. But, just personally, I think they dip quite a bit in quality after that.


----------



## ElQ

Waiting for this beautifully cheap box set to arrive!

http://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Comple...ZNWY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321850304&sr=8-1


----------



## violadude

NightHawk said:


> I just got Schnittke's two Sonatas for Cello and Piano and particularly like the first sonata. The Miakovsky Cello Sonata is also included and is 'meditative' and austere. I have become quite the fan of Schnittke and will be ordering the Concerto Grosso _youtubed_ on this site recently.


You should check out Schnittke's symphonies, string quartets, string trio and concerto for 3 as well. As long as you don't become broke in the process that is lol


----------



## starthrower

^^^^^^^^^^
I'm thinking about going for the complete set of symphonies on BIS. It's cheaper than buying a few of the single CD versions.


----------



## Guest

I like to get a new Christmas album each season, and when I sampled this on iTunes, it was an easy choice. The Sixteen have never disappointed me, and this one is no exception. The singing is beautiful, and this is going to make a great addition to my collection of classical Christmas music (or at least performed by classical performers). The album by Leontyne Price and von Karajan is also incredible, with an amazing performance of O Holy Night.


----------



## science

Filthy stinking commies opposed France in Algeria, the US in Chile and Vietnam. Between Nono and Yun Isang (Isang Yun) it's amazing I still have any love for capital markets....

But I couldn't resist the bright red cover. (Thank God for capitalism!)


----------



## Sid James

^^Speaking of Nono, same deal with Rieu, he's too commercial & a "sell out" for some. You're either too political/left wing or commercial in the eyes of these highbrows, you never can win. Rubbish ideologies?

Anyway, I got this album new on special, I've been meaning to buy it for some time since borrowing it in recent months. I think it's a pretty good album, if you like this kind of light music genre, that is...


----------



## Sid James

This just came in. I have recently been enjoying _Verklarte Nacht (Transfigured Night)_ on another recording so wanted to own this work. I had a breakthrough with it after well over ten years of not connecting with it for various reasons. I think I've matured and also I didn't connect with von Karajan's recording, but I just found out that I love this work through the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra's recording.

This set, with three other works, incl. the Brahms piano quartet orchestration which I remember liking as well years ago. The other two works here I have heard before but I am not highly familiar with them. So this will be good to get into, no doubt...


----------



## violadude

I don't have any money to buy stuff with lately.  Not if I want to eat anyway


----------



## science

violadude said:


> I don't have any money to buy stuff with lately.  Not if I want to eat anyway


That's too bad! If you lived near me, I would be eager to invite you over for both food and music. You move to Seoul.


----------



## kv466

Oh, my! I don't even want to think of what my Christmas list will look like this year after having seen all of your great suggestions here...so far I've got at least a dozen discs in my amazon cart and I've barely begun.


----------



## Sid James

violadude said:


> I don't have any money to buy stuff with lately.  Not if I want to eat anyway


Join the club. Electricity bills rose here about a year ago, by at least 25 per cent. Feeling the pinch. Really have to prioritise with what I buy, which has it's plus side, I don't just buy anything, I buy things which I basically know I'll at least like, or start off liking to a good degree. If I end up loving these things, then that's a bonus! That's why I'm more conservative now than I was before and am sticking on the whole with the big names, as far as cd purchases go...


----------



## Vaneyes

Sid James said:


> Join the club. Electricity bills rose here about a year ago, by at least 25 per cent. Feeling the pinch. Really have to prioritise with what I buy, which has it's plus side, I don't just buy anything, I buy things which I basically know I'll at least like, or start off liking to a good degree. If I end up loving these things, then that's a bonus! That's why I'm more conservative now than I was before and am sticking on the whole with the big names, as far as cd purchases go...


Wondering if that electricity bill increase is related to "smart meters".


----------



## HexameronVI

I got two from the gift shop at the CSO hall.










and










I had just heard the CSO preform Ein Heldenleben. It was very hypnotic!


----------



## Sid James

Vaneyes said:


> Wondering if that electricity bill increase is related to "smart meters".


I don't know, it's probably related to some rational explanation, but the previous government that bought in the price hikes were not good at explaining that. & I don't follow the news that closely, but like the average person, I DO sit up and notice when my wallet it being affected. They got turfed out of office earlier in the year, now the new government looks little different, on today's front page it says police are threatening to go on strike & not respond to non-life threatening calls if they don't get a pay rise which they've been pushing for for a long time apparently.

So it all boils down to cold hard cash, doesn't it ever?...


----------



## Sid James




----------



## Sid James




----------



## kv466

I liked Leif Oves back in the day...hope he satisfies!


----------



## Sid James

^^I liked that recording of Janacek's sonata. I remember hearing it on radio when it just came out, my first time hearing that work, and it took me to spaces quite unimaginable! I'm serious, I wouldn't remember it otherwise, my memory with these specific things aren't always good. I have since got that work & Janacek's other piano works but with Rudolf Firkusny on a double disc set, my experience with that Leif Ove Andsnes recording made me want to get all his piano works in the one go (which again with me is a rarity, but he didn't write that much for the instrument).

In a word, enjoy! (& btw, I just got a Glenn Gould recording which I'm about to post - see below!)...


----------



## Sid James

I aim to stop buying cd's at the end of this year. Kind of setting a deadline for myself. Music overload is the word.

I got these on special.

I know the Rossini, Dohnanyi and most of the works on the Naxos wind band CD, I had them on tape ages ago (but different recordings, of course).

It will be good to listen to newer & different recordings, and not crowd my cramped headspace too much with music that's new to me. The comfort of the known.

I haven't heard this Andre Rieu double album, but I know someone who's seen the DVD of this concert, and they said it was good. I'm only interested in his music, not the visuals which I think is kind of overblown & on steroids. But his arrangements tend to be better than what people would think given that highly commercialised schmaltzy image...


----------



## Sid James

I was familiar with these works over a decade ago, but my memory is hazy. I got Glenn Gould's interpretation partly for the 25 minute bonus track which is an interview with the man about the making of this album. I do have some of the violin works but this is the first set I have of them in complete form. It will be good to get my teeth into these slowly, bit by bit...


----------



## Sid James

I had to return the Andre Rieu _Wonderland_ double album, one of the discs had a fault, so I exchanged it for these.

The first album looks like a rock or pop album from the cover, but it's a collection of 20th century cabaret songs by Schoenberg, William Bolcom and Satie...


----------



## kv466




----------



## World Violist

Enescu: Three Symphonies and Vox Maris
Lawrence Foster conducts


----------



## science

Very new-agey stuff. Don't remember how I first heard of this, but I was startled to find it in a music shop a few weeks ago. I went in yesterday hoping to find a recording of Glass's first violin concerto, which they didn't have, so I took this as my consolation prize.


----------



## science

Got the one on the left for no particular reason... only listened to "City Life" so far, and at first listen it did not impress me.

On the other hand, WTC did. It's very much in the style of "Different Trains" but more moving. Very effective music.










Got this for the "Ghost Variations," which I had some trouble hunting down. Will be nice to hear the rest of the pieces, I think I already have all of them except op. 2, but since Schumann has not really thrilled me in the past, hopefully this will do it for me.


----------



## Air

This just arrived.










BEST DAY EVER.

By the way, for those who don't have this set yet, it's selling on Amazon for $40. 22 CDs, it's worth it. Grab it while the deal lasts!


----------



## starthrower

Recommended in the avant garde vocal music thread.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## karenpat

I saw Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra in concert on Friday and they played Tchaikovsky's symphony No 4 (as well as Sibelius VC with Joshua Bell, which needless to say was amazing). I had never heard that symphony before and I was completely blown away. It was the first official concert with the new conductor of the orchestra and the atmosphere was electric! I knew I just had to buy the piece and I remembered that Pappano/Santa Cecilia had recorded some Tchaikovsky symphonies, so I just hoped and prayed No 4 was among them and I was in luck.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus




----------



## World Violist

Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi, Suite for Viola and Orchestra
McEwen: Viola Concerto

Lawrence Power, viola; Martyn Brabbins conducts the BBC National Orchestra and Chorus of Wales


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest

Sid James said:


> I had to return the Andre Rieu _Wonderland_ double album, one of the discs had a fault, so I exchanged it for these.
> 
> The first album looks like a rock or pop album from the cover, but it's a collection of 20th century cabaret songs by Schoenberg, William Bolcom and Satie...


I quite enjoy Howard Shelley's recordings of Rachmaninov's piano works. I have his recordings of the sonatas, both discs of his preludes, and his Etudes-tableaux.


----------



## Sid James

^^I have never owned any disc of Mr. Shelley, but I have heard his playing on radio over the years. I understand that you enjoy him, I am looking forward to hearing this disc, Rachmaninov is one of my favourites from that era, & this is also the first time in me getting these works in their complete form on a disc. I am sure it will be superb, & I'm esp. interested in the first suite, as I only remember hearing the _Paques _movement from it, which came across to me as like a prototype of minimalism. He was an amazing composer, and I have no time for people who label him as a conservative or just Tchaikovsky rehash, that is very simplistic thinking that is totally wrong...


----------



## Weston

I've just ordered this CD of music by a composer my own age, Michael Gandolfi.










I had heard this suite while streaming a classical station. I was so taken by the orchestration I started researching and found an interesting interview on YouTube. Evidently the suite is meant to be played in whatever order one chooses, exactly like wandering through a garden. This is music tailor made for random play. He also says the work is not yet finished.

On a downer note, I shouldn't have read the customer reviews on the amazon page. One reviewer seems upset that the work is accessible and finds the whole idea a bit of a waste. Is it so wrong to be accessible? It's that same old tired argument.


----------



## Sid James

^^Some of the reviewers on Amazon, their opinions are worth nothing to me. I take little heed of them, I often just read them for entertainment, or to get info of that kind of "comparing recordings" kind of game. So forget it, it's just their dinosaur ideology rearing it's ugly head again. This kind of attitude is junk.

As for Telarc, a friend of mine is a big fan of the label, he owns several. & I notice, as your cd there alludes to, they are putting out a fair deal of American music now, which I think is good, it's more interesting than the same old same old warhorse stuff, that's for sure...


----------



## Guest

Sid James said:


> ^^I have never owned any disc of Mr. Shelley, but I have heard his playing on radio over the years. I understand that you enjoy him, I am looking forward to hearing this disc, Rachmaninov is one of my favourites from that era, & this is also the first time in me getting these works in their complete form on a disc. I am sure it will be superb, & I'm esp. interested in the first suite, as I only remember hearing the _Paques _movement from it, which came across to me as like a prototype of minimalism. He was an amazing composer, and I have no time for people who label him as a conservative or just Tchaikovsky rehash, that is very simplistic thinking that is totally wrong...


Rachmaninov was a hidden gem for me as well. So many people know him only for his 2nd piano concerto, possibly the 3rd, and think of him as only a sappy romantic. He has so much to offer. The Paganini Rhapsody is incredible, as well as his 2nd piano trio, his 2nd symphony, and much of his solo piano work. I have a few recordings of Rachmaninov himself playing his own piano concertos - he was a virtuoso in his time, as well as an accomplished composer. And don't even get me started on his Vespers - I picked up a recording of them on the Harmonia Mundi label at my library once, just on a whim, and fell in love with them.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re Post # 3610, I was informed by my Amazon Marketplace seller that the Chandos Schnittke Cello Sonatas would not be shipped due to excessive CD damage discovered upon final inspection before shipping. I didn't know this particular seller had such a quality assurance program in place. hee hee Oh well.

Anyway, the canceled order was good fortune, because I came across a CD I did not know existed. After reading of the Geringas/Schnittke working association, reading reviews for this CD, and sampling of, a quick order ensued. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sid James said:


> ^^Some of the reviewers on Amazon, their opinions are worth nothing to me. I take little heed of them, I often just read them for entertainment, or to get info of that kind of "comparing recordings" kind of game. So forget it, it's just their dinosaur ideology rearing it's ugly head again. This kind of attitude is junk.


Right on. And with ever-increasing pay-for-reviews stories surfacing amongst "more legitimate" sources, *most if not all* must be viewed suspiciously.


----------



## Chrythes

My first Shostakovich CD. I had to decide between 2,3 or 4 (all were by Haitink) but since i am familiar the most with the 11 i decided to get it as well. 
I don't have any other performances that i can compare with this one (as it's the only one i've heard), but it doesn't matter for now - as i enjoy it quite a lot.
Still i hope one day to get my hands on his Piano concerto no.1 and his String Quartets.


----------



## mtmailey

i just ordered schubert symphonys 8 and 9-i am almost done with the RCA VICTOR greatest hits series-i will to wait to get this other money.


----------



## Lisztian

Kissin playing Prokofiev Piano Concerti 2 and 3.


----------



## opus55

Slowly beginning to appreciate Bach's keyboard music after all. After considering the traditional great interpreters of Bach WTC, I ended up purchasing Fellner's recording. I'd like to get Schiff's WTC next.


----------



## kv466

Oh, well...guess I'll have to take one out of the master holiday list!









Very much intrigued after the debate.


----------



## kv466

Artur Rubinstein: The Complete Original Jacket Collection


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

kv466 said:


> Artur Rubinstein: The Complete Original Jacket Collection


Looks very interesting. I like these collections. How much was this? Any impressions so far?


----------



## NightHawk

So, how are these Enescu symphonies? I'm very interested in his music and received today his youthful sonata for cello and piano, and wonder why the piece is not a standard repertoire piece? Thanks for any info regarding the symphonies.



World Violist said:


> Enescu: Three Symphonies and Vox Maris
> Lawrence Foster conducts


----------



## NightHawk

I have this recording in the mails to me as I type - impressed by several Youtube examples of her music. Seems I ordered this one b/c of someone's recommendation here. Have you given it a listen?



Vaneyes said:


>


----------



## Shostakovichiana

As the choice of cd's in shops are so limited these days, I find it often both more economical and easier to borrow cd's from the library.. BUT I think I'm on a unsolvable mission these days. For instance; looking for orchestral works by Boris Tishenko (mainly his symphonies) has proved to be nearly impossible. I seem to be ravaging the shelves, putting aside cd's like "Beethoven's Top Hits" and "Mozart's Kleine Nacht"-cd's, but for no result..
What now? Amazon seems the only hope. I guess that is where everyone here gets their music from? Is downloading from the internet out of the question? I don't know what to do:/
hmmm.. would really love getting my hands onto a recording of Myaskovsky's violin concerto, as well (and Youtube can be sadly limited when it comes to classical music, sometimes..)


----------



## opus55

Shostakovichiana said:


> As the choice of cd's in shops are so limited these days, I find it often both more economical and easier to borrow cd's from the library.. BUT I think I'm on a unsolvable mission these days. For instance; looking for orchestral works by Boris Tishenko (mainly his symphonies) has proved to be nearly impossible. I seem to be ravaging the shelves, putting aside cd's like "Beethoven's Top Hits" and "Mozart's Kleine Nacht"-cd's, but for no result..
> What now? Amazon seems the only hope. I guess that is where everyone here gets their music from? Is downloading from the internet out of the question? I don't know what to do:/
> hmmm.. would really love getting my hands onto a recording of Myaskovsky's violin concerto, as well (and Youtube can be sadly limited when it comes to classical music, sometimes..)


I'm near Chicago in U.S. and have the same problem like you. There are very few record stores left and if I'm lucky to find one, I often come out empty handed. Library is better but not great either. I do buy mostly from Amazon but sometimes would visit local used bookstores.

I really miss when there used to be three big music stores near my house where they actually had a classical music section with closed door! I thought the situation would be much better in Europe.

I think there are some very good online classical music shops based in U.K. I only know http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/ maybe our European members can help you.


----------



## Vaneyes

NightHawk said:


> I have this recording in the mails to me as I type - impressed by several Youtube examples of her music. Seems I ordered this one b/c of someone's recommendation here. Have you given it a listen?


Yes, see comments on the Current Listening thread.

Draugsvoll/LSO/Gergiev performed Fachwerk at Barbican Hall, Nov. 24.

See that performance's reviews, and the Naxos recording reviews online.


----------



## Vaneyes

opus55 said:


> I'm near Chicago in U.S. and have the same problem like you. There are very few record stores left and if I'm lucky to find one, I often come out empty handed. Library is better but not great either. I do buy mostly from Amazon but sometimes would visit local used bookstores.
> 
> I really miss when there used to be three big music stores near my house where they actually had a classical music section with closed door! I thought the situation would be much better in Europe.
> 
> I think there are some very good online classical music shops based in U.K. I only know http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/ maybe our European members can help you.


Were it not for rising rent, Amazon Marketplace, poverty, and devolution, they'd all still be with us.


----------



## Vaneyes

Shostakovichiana said:


> As the choice of cd's in shops are so limited these days, I find it often both more economical and easier to borrow cd's from the library.. BUT I think I'm on a unsolvable mission these days. For instance; looking for orchestral works by Boris Tishenko (mainly his symphonies) has proved to be nearly impossible. I seem to be ravaging the shelves, putting aside cd's like "Beethoven's Top Hits" and "Mozart's Kleine Nacht"-cd's, but for no result..
> What now? Amazon seems the only hope. I guess that is where everyone here gets their music from? Is downloading from the internet out of the question? I don't know what to do:/
> hmmm.. would really love getting my hands onto a recording of Myaskovsky's violin concerto, as well (and Youtube can be sadly limited when it comes to classical music, sometimes..)


If you get to London UK occasionally, do visit Gramex, 25 Lower Marsh Road (only used classical and jazz CDs, LPs). It's a small shop with a lot of heart, as well as CDs.


----------



## Vaneyes

NightHawk said:


> So, how are these Enescu symphonies? I'm very interested in his music and received today his youthful sonata for cello and piano, and wonder why the piece is not a standard repertoire piece? Thanks for any info regarding the symphonies.


I'm very fond of them, as I am of Foster's conducting. In these, I think he convincingly walks the Enescu Traditional/Modern line. There are basically two Enescu orchestral camps, the Foster, and the Mandeal. I prefer the interps and playing of Foster's recs, but there are plenty of staunch supporters for Mandeal.


----------



## science

Among my latest purchases is this box, which includes Liszt's arrangement of Schubert's Wanderer-Fantasy. Sid James and I had discussed that work a few months ago; I haven't heard it yet, though.


----------



## kv466

I can not share, truly, how unbelievably excited I am to actually have these...










...on their way!


----------



## opus55

Got from Amazon for US$7.00 including shipping. Came in just in time for the weekend









Then used CDs from my local Half Price Books

























I'll spend all night enjoying my new purchases


----------



## science

I'd been meaning to explore some Buxtehude for a long time, and because of the classical music project, I will finally actually do so, starting here.










I think I saw this discussed here recently. I'll go back and look for it so that I can thank the right people.










I have several works by Rameau, but not this one, which seems to be about the most popular. This is only the incidental music, but it seemed to be the best option in the shop today.










Got this bc the "top 200 recommended keyboard works" project revealed to me that I haven't heard the piano versions of _Le Tombeau de Couperin_ or _Miroirs_.










I'm really getting into French Romanticism - Fauré, Chausson, Franck, Saint-Saëns and so on. Haven't heard these works yet though.


----------



## science

I have the Grumiaux recordings on Philips, but I figured it'd be nice to hear them in the modern fashion.










My 4th CD of D. Scarlatti sonatas. There were a few in the "top 200" list that I haven't heard which are here, and I figured I should try the old "early stereo classic" recording as well. Though I really do like the harpsichord, Pogorelich's recording of Scarlatti really did something nice for me.










Just realized I made a huge mistake getting this rather than the double-disk set. I'll exchange it tomorrow!










Hate to admit it, but #83 is the only one of these I've heard before.


----------



## Guest

science said:


> I think I saw this discussed here recently. I'll go back and look for it so that I can thank the right people.


Sid James and I had been discussing Howard Shelley's recordings of Rachmaninov's piano works - I enjoy them quite a bit. The sonatas and both recordings of the preludes are also quite good. I keep meaning to get the recording of the transcriptions.


----------



## Guest

science said:


> Hate to admit it, but #83 is the only one of these I've heard before.


Kuijken's recording was the first I had of the Paris symphonies, and I think it is a great choice. I think I prefer it to the Nimbus recordings by Adam Fischer.


----------



## science

DrMike said:


> Sid James and I had been discussing Howard Shelley's recordings of Rachmaninov's piano works - I enjoy them quite a bit. The sonatas and both recordings of the preludes are also quite good. I keep meaning to get the recording of the transcriptions.


Well, then thanks to you and (as so often) Sid James!

This will be my first Shelley recording.


----------



## science

DrMike said:


> Kuijken's recording was the first I had of the Paris symphonies, and I think it is a great choice. I think I prefer it to the Nimbus recordings by Adam Fischer.


The price is right too. ~$10 for 2 cds.


----------



## kv466

science said:


> The price is right too. ~$10 for 2 cds.


You're gonna love these!


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered these 2 :


----------



## presto

Rather pleased with this CD, unfamiliar French baroque music with a real go to it!


----------



## starthrower

Schoenberg/Uchida/Boulez-Cleveland Orchestra, I like Brendel's performance on the Universal re-issue, but the sound on this Uchida recording is far superior.










Schnittke Quartets/Piano Quintet-Borodin String Quartet. 
Out of print, but after sampling this one it sounded too good to
pass up a used copy. Ludmilla Berlinsky on piano


----------



## science

Went in to exchange that harp concertos disk, and decided I'd rather have it bc the "fillers" aren't on the 2-disk set.

But I came out with:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Some classical guitar music.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

starthrower said:


> Schoenberg/Uchida/Boulez-Cleveland Orchestra, I like Brendel's performance on the Universal re-issue, but the sound on this Uchida recording is far superior.


Now THAT is a recording I'd like to get!


----------



## Sid James

Some great finds today. The_ Fidelio _& _Barbiere_ recordings are EXACTLY the same to what I had on tape ages ago. Will be a joy to hear them again after all this time. The Rossini overtures are well known, but I have not heard this recording before. Three cheers to Australian Eloquence label, doing a great job bringing these great classic recordings back into circulation!...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Was there some kind of "three for the price of two" for eloquence reissues or something?


----------



## Sid James

^^Yes, that kind of thing, but I wanted the _Barbiere_ anyway, I was aiming at getting that exact one or ordering it. I have just listened to that and about to review it on current listening...


----------



## starthrower

Britten/Rostropovich- Cello Suites/Sonata










This one I haven't purchased just yet (running out of cash).
Recommended by Sid James.


----------



## kv466

I've always liked Hogwood...time I get a fresh take on this wonderful cycle.


----------



## neoshredder

Just ordered Baroque Masterpieces/Various 60 cd box set on Amazon. I'm surprised it hasn't been mentioned on TC.


----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> Britten/Rostropovich- Cello Suites/Sonata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one I haven't purchased just yet (running out of cash).
> Recommended by Sid James.


Another worthwhile solo cello, if you can find it reasonably-priced...


----------



## Vaneyes

neoshredder said:


> Just ordered Baroque Masterpieces/Various 60 cd box set on Amazon. I'm surprised it hasn't been mentioned on TC.


Barock Obama.


----------



## Vaneyes

kv466 said:


> I've always liked Hogwood...time I get a fresh take on this wonderful cycle.


And don't forget this...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

kv466 said:


> I've always liked Hogwood...time I get a fresh take on this wonderful cycle.


I HAVE to get that!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

The Hogwood Mozart symphonies cycle was the first on period instruments and still one of the benchmarks, and certainly still the most "complete" survey of symphonies, I think about 60 works. HarpsichordConcerto's stamp of approval!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

My top two favourite Mozart symphonies: No. 7 in D major K45 and the one in A minor K16a.

Then, nos. 25, 3, 41 and 33.


----------



## starthrower

Vaneyes said:


> Another worthwhile solo cello, if you can find it reasonably-priced...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm not familiar with that CD, but I'll take the cellist!  I love the Ligeti piece.


----------



## NightHawk

Well, I will resist putting up pics of all the Schnittke I have received from Amazon in the last week and a half. But, here is an album I got yesterday, and I'm not all the way through it yet, but it doesn't matter, the first work is good enough for purchase.









The Enescu _Impressions d'Enfance Op. 28_ are 10 unrelated 'miniatures' ranging from 0:23 to 3:56 and a totally absorbing work. Romanian tinged, this modern work is played with great sensitivity and beauty of tone by Andreas Buschaltz and Tahmina Feinstein. I recently wrote about Enescu's early Cello Sonata and this work, though seemingly slight in description, is an advance in Enescu's musical language. The liner notes say _"Almost all highly-gifted violinists include 'Impressions d'Enfance' (Impressions of Childhood) in their repertoires....written in 1940 in Romania...[these minatures]... are distinct in both form and structure while remaining tonally free"_. Highly recommended though I haven't listened to the Schnittke yet (!) or the Strauss.


----------



## Vaneyes

This Sergei Babayan album's been kicking around on the Pro Piano label for 15 years. Gathering from substantive "online amateur" reviews and growing CD prices, it was well on its way to cult status. That has all stopped, now that it's reissued on the more available, reasonably-priced Piano Classics label. Thus, this listener's interest.

Multiple prize-winner Babayan's tutelage includes Naumov and Pletnev. I look forward to this disc.


----------



## starthrower

Picked up a used copy of this deleted title. These works are now
available on the 4 CD set Elliott Carter-A Nonesuch Retrospective.


----------



## Llyranor

I just jumped on the Heifetz Complete Album Collection as soon as I saw it in stock again (on Arkivmusic). It's pricey, but I was dismayed lately since it seemed to be out of print, so second-hand sellers were trying to sell it for a few hundreds more. Wasn't going to make that mistake twice. I think I'm not allowed to buy any new music CD's for a while.


----------



## tdc




----------



## Conor71

Just ordered :


----------



## science

Conor71 said:


> Just ordered :


Conor, if you dig that and you're up for an offbeat recommendation, you might try Scott Ross. I have a CD from Apex. I recently listened to them together and I like Scott Ross a little better. I think I like his playing a bit better (or maybe it's about the instrument), and I like his selection a bit better as well.

Ross has done the complete Scarlatti sonatas on 34 CDs (I just looked it up) and I will hear that someday, I hope. But it'd be reasonable to try a selection first. (Though I'm not sure that the Apex disk is the same recordings that appear in the box set.)


----------



## science

I didn't come here for that; I came here to market Naxos products. Or so it's about to seem. Today's pickings in the shop:










Bit of an impulse buy, but I've got to hear more of this guy, and this looks like a good start. It was first released on Da Capo.










Can't remember how I first heard of this; it's been on my wish list a long time. I'm making some progress on Dohnanyi.

























Over the past 3 or 4 months I've increasingly enjoyed Liszt's music. First, perhaps 5 or 6 months ago, it was the sonata. Blew me away. Since then it's been all kinds of stuff; today I listened to Fantasy on Hungarian Folk Tunes and I loved it. Liszt has really been speaking to me. Including the Kempff disk with excerpts from Années de Pèlerinage. A lovely appetizer; now I'm going to try the meal.










Came to my attention via some province of talkclassical I can no longer recall. I've heard a bit of Vaughan Williams, but really I'm just getting started.


----------



## science

I figure Naxos owes me about fifteen cents for that post; if I get the money I'll let you know.

Now I will massage DG's feet too, starting with a disk (and a work) I've neglected for some time.










The Naxos recording (or is there more than one?) was among my first purchases a few years ago, when finances enabled me to begin to get into classical music more seriously. I've listened to it a few times, but it hasn't struck me. But I feel that in general I like Haydn more more than most people - in lists of favorite symphonies, Haydn gets on mine higher than on most other peoples; and the same for string quartets; I like his masses and cello concertos too. His piano sonatas, I'll admit, are kind of lost on me so far, but I know I need to give them another go.

Anyway, it seems to me that I should like The Creation: I love a lot of 18th century choral music, whether Baroque or Classical or French or Italian or German, and there is none that I don't like, and people whose tastes generally accord well with mine are big fans of this work.

So it may be that this is a case of having heard the wrong recording. (Naxos has just informed me that I will not receive any money for the previous post.) So I figure I'll give this old classic a try, and whether it sticks to me or not I'll probably also give the Shaw a go eventually as well. And then I'll turn to some HIPPI version(s).

This is where all my money goes. If there isn't Social Security when I hit 72 or so, I'd better just head north and offer myself to the wolves.










Though I have the Du Pre recording, most of my recordings in this kind of thing are HIPPI, and it is a style that I usually like a lot. For Vivaldi and most other Baroque I am unhesitatingly pro-HIPPI, but with Bach I have a strong sentimental attachment to the sound of Richter and Grumiaux. (Ditto Mozart. You can have your Gardiner and you can keep it; I want my Karajan.)

I'm also a big fan of Rostropovich and his muscular, passionate sound. Will it work here? I really don't know. Perhaps I will hear the Baroque cello concerto in a new way, perhaps this will be one of those disks that gets out about twice a decade. Gonna be fun to find out.










I got a couple of harp concerto CDs last week or so, and I enjoyed them. I should have listened to them a few more times, but I wanted to get this myself before someone else carried it out of the shop.

The harp.

I've been prejudiced against it, frankly. It's been classified in my mind with things like the saxophone and tuba and glass harmonica and alphorn. I know that tuba concertos exist; I don't know that I need to be in a rush to hear them. I suppose _they_'ll come to _me_ when the time is right.

Of course that kind of thing is nonsense. Musical instruments evolve; and anyway the harp is a legitimate traditional instrument, maybe the _most_ traditional instrument other than drums and maybe recorder, before which whippersnapper stuff like violin and "transverse flute" ought in all humility to genuflect. (Too much coffee friends. Forget Frank Sinatra; find Bob Dorough singing "The Coffee Song." That's the way it was meant to be done.)

Yeah, so I liked those 2 disks and will try these.

Then I came home and bought a trainload of music from arkiv and amazon. I sure hope I have life enough in front of me to get to know all this music as well as it deserves!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

If you're going to get a recording of Haydn's "Die Schöpfung," may I recommend this one. I am a big fan of Rene Jacobs.


----------



## jhar26




----------



## ScipioAfricanus




----------



## Conor71

Ordered the following items today  :


----------



## Sid James

^^ Now that's what I call a "Brucknerfest!!!"...


----------



## Conor71

Sid James said:


> ^^ Now that's what I call a "Brucknerfest!!!"...


 - Yes! I've really been enjoying my Bruckner recently!.
Really looking forward to hearing the Celibidache recordings as I've read so much about them


----------



## Guest

Conor71 said:


> - Yes! I've really been enjoying my Bruckner recently!.
> Really looking forward to hearing the Celibidache recordings as I've read so much about them


Stupid question, but do you have Celibidache's recording of Bruckner's 4th? Magical!

Edit: Nevermind! I noticed the cover, and that it is a 12 disc set with symphonies 3-9! Enjoy.


----------



## Sid James

Conor71 said:


> - Yes! I've really been enjoying my Bruckner recently!.
> ...


It's all good & it's also great that you're getting into his masses, the Te Deum, I think some people kind of bypass or don't think of his output outside his symphonies. His E minor mass is the one I know best, a real favourite & also his motets. These are getting more airing live here these past few years, and it's been good to do that as well. I also remember you've been listening to his _String Quintet in C_, which is another work of his giving the "bigger picture" of his talents outside his symphonies - which I'm not dissing by any means, I like them, but I also like his other things a lot, or equally at least...


----------



## Sid James

Originally got this as a xmas present for a friend, but I'm keeping it for myself! This friend is a Bachian - or Bachite? - so she probably knows this music anyway. So I got her an Eric Whitacre choral disc instead, she likes choral and "new agey" kind of things, so I think that's a good fit. Anyway, I look forward to listening to this Bach disc of his flute sonatas over the xmas holidays myself. Davitt Moroney is on harpsichord, I got him and his group doing _The Musical Offering _earlier, so this is a logical next step, so to speak...


----------



## Conor71

Ordered these 2 - my last for this year!


----------



## Conor71

Ordered this one today (so much for my last order being the final one for the year!)


----------



## neoshredder

neoshredder said:


> Just ordered Baroque Masterpieces/Various 60 cd box set on Amazon. I'm surprised it hasn't been mentioned on TC.


Edit. Sold to bigshot. Back to regular price.


----------



## samurai

Ordered from *Amazon* this afternoon:

Jean Sibelius*--Complete Symphonies {Box Set**} *with Lorin Maazel conducting the Vienna Philharmonic*.*
Aaron Copland--*Appalachian Spring, Rodeo, Billy the Kid and Fanfare For The Common Man, *featuring Leonard Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Sid James

samurai said:


> ...Aaron Copland--*Appalachian Spring, Rodeo, Billy the Kid and Fanfare For The Common Man, *featuring Leonard Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic.


I had that on tape ages ago. It's good that it's still in print, or again in print, kind of proves it has endured in a way.

I have fond memories of that recording. Bernstein really gave these Copland pieces a kind of "zip" and hard-hitting, but of course he had much nuanced. His sense of drama/story telling was very much suited to _Billy the Kid_, my favourite work on that album.

I hope you enjoy it...


----------



## science

It amazes me what a broad subject "classical music" is. I sure hope I get to a point where I will not be unfamiliar with such fundamental works.


----------



## starthrower

I snagged these during Presto Classical's box set sale.

Alfred Schnittke The Ten Symphonies









Heitor Villa-Lobos Complete Choros & Bachianas Brasileiras









Both on the BIS label


----------



## samurai

@ Sid, Re: The Copland works by Bernstein and the NY Philharmonic, thanks for your kind words; I already have these pieces done by Tilson Thomas and the San Francisco Symphony. I enjoy them so much that I wish to have another version of them in my collection; and as you so aptly note, who better than Bernstein and a New York based group to interpret a Brooklyn boy such as Copland!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I've been trying to convince my parents to get me this. I went busking last week and I don't have enought to get it yet, but if I make just ten dollars more, the cd is *mine!* MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA :devil:

(don't exactly know why I did that last bit. Maybe I just felt like that at the time)

Here it is:


----------



## Vaneyes

Furthering my addiction to Scarlatti Sonatas for Keyboard.


----------



## Guest

Been wanting to get these Reiner recordings for a while - I really enjoy most of the recordings in this living stereo series.


----------



## Sid James

*Got this, the latest, Andre Rieu album*. I just did a review of it HERE on current listening thread. All round a good listen to some well known and rarer waltzes of old, as well as ones by Anthony Hopkins as well as Mr. Rieu himself...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sid James said:


> *Got this, the latest, Andre Rieu album*. I just did a review of it HERE on current listening thread. All round a good listen to some well known and rarer waltzes of old, as well as ones by Anthony Hopkins as well as Mr. Rieu himself...


Andre Rieu? Why?


----------



## Sid James

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Andre Rieu? Why?


& why not?

I like light music. I like a wide variety of music and I like to have a bit of easy listening now and again.

Go to the Andre Rieu thread and there you see I made my case for him, in face of a good deal of highbrow opposition, which to me appeared uninformed to say the least, and prejudging.

Also, the review of that new disc I linked above, which I did on current listening thread, also encapsulates my thoughts on him to a degree...


----------



## Rapide

Carl Neilsen's piano music. Very "light" in some ways and also modern.


----------



## Sid James

First time getting these works on CD, previously had them on old formats, vinyl, etc. The first sextet has always been a firm favourite & it's been years since I've listened to the second one. This will be great for sure...


----------



## Sid James

Again, replacing tapes of some of these pieces.

*The Creatures of Prometheus *and *Symphony in Three Movements *have been favourites for a while. Look forward to hearing these newer recordings for the first time.

I aim to stop purchasing cd's in the next few weeks, as I have a huge unlistened backlog, and also want to delve into my collection largely amassed over last few years. So aim to stop or largely stop buying for a few years and basically absorb what I've got as deeply as possible...


----------



## science

Sid James said:


> Again, replacing tapes of some of these pieces.
> 
> *The Creatures of Prometheus *and *Symphony in Three Movements *have been favourites for a while. Look forward to hearing these newer recordings for the first time.
> 
> I aim to stop purchasing cd's in the next few weeks, as I have a huge unlistened backlog, and also want to delve into my collection largely amassed over last few years. So aim to stop or largely stop buying for a few years and basically absorb what I've got as deeply as possible...


As you've witnessed, I spent the past 5 months or so doing that, and it was good. I'm sure you'll find some gems.


----------



## science

Well, let's start here:










It may be of interest to ComposerOfAvantGarde that a Rene Jacobs recording of La Nozze de Figaro is included here, and at the prices those Jacobs recordings usually go for, this box pays for itself right there. (It is not available right now on amazon.com, but arkivmusic.com has it.)

There are also full recordings of Rameau's Castor & Pollux, Gluck's Orfeo ed Euridice, and Handel's Solomon. So that probably does more than pay for it. (Beyond that it may well be a lot of odds and ends. I haven't got that far into it yet.)

The notes are awesome (71 pages of English text) and appear to be very educational for someone wanting to get a pretty good feel for the music of the 18th century.

The one somewhat cheap thing is that it says 30 CDs, but there are only 29 CDs of music.

And also:


----------



## science




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Today I will order René Jacobs' recording of Mozart's Die Zauberflöte. Heehee!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

science said:


> Well, let's start here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be of interest to ComposerOfAvantGarde that a Rene Jacobs recording of La Nozze de Figaro is included here, and at the prices those Jacobs recordings usually go for, this box pays for itself right there. (It is not available right now on amazon.com, but arkivmusic.com has it.)
> 
> There are also full recordings of Rameau's Castor & Pollux, Gluck's Orfeo ed Euridice, and Handel's Solomon. So that probably does more than pay for it. (Beyond that it may well be a lot of odds and ends. I haven't got that far into it yet.)
> 
> The notes are awesome (71 pages of English text) and appear to be very educational for someone wanting to get a pretty good feel for the music of the 18th century.


Thank you very much for that. I will look into it!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I don't own any Henze. I wish I did.


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I don't own any Henze. I wish I did.


You can get the recording that Starthrower showcased above for about 7 dollars or so on Amazon.


----------



## starthrower

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Yeah, it's a Brilliant Classics re-issue of his DG recordings. A very affordable set!
Same for the 2 disc set on EMI w/ symphonies nos. 7 & 9.


----------



## kv466

So I was just classical-surfing and it hadn't occurred to me to listen to one of my favorite conductors conducting a piano concerto I had already found my favorite for...anyway, I stumbled upon this for $2 and it is just gorgeously conducted and the piano playing is very nice as well; not the way I normally like the piano but very good just the same.


----------



## Sid James

^^ Yeah I've got some stuff with Maestro Fistoulari on vinyl myself. He did a lot of stuff with the London orchestras, I don't think most of it has been put on CD. I think he was of Russian heritage but to me his name sounds Italian, but I don't think he was from there at all (?). Anyway, glad to see people enjoying some "vintage" vinyl...

As for myself, I got THIS disc as a pressie from a colleague. Sorry image not good. It came with BBC music magazine. Christmas themed music from a lot of composers, traditional to contemporary. Funny thing is that I also got her a choral disc, of Eric Whitacre's music. So there you go, we will both be listening to choral this xmas!...


----------



## Sid James

A final purchase for the year. Had gotten the Bach cello suites a couple of months or so back, with a metal stringed cello being played. Michael Goldschlager on ABC Classics. Now decided to get what's said to be one of the finest on gut stringed (original) instrument, by Pieter Wispelwey. Now I will bunker down during xmas for some listening and reading, also the usual holiday stuff, eg. eating myself to death...


----------



## Conor71

Bought these 2 classic Brahms recordings :


----------



## Conor71

Sid James said:


> A final purchase for the year. Had gotten the Bach cello suites a couple of months or so back, with a metal stringed cello being played. Michael Goldschlager on ABC Classics. Now decided to get what's said to be one of the finest on gut stringed (original) instrument, by Pieter Wispelwey. Now I will bunker down during xmas for some listening and reading, also the usual holiday stuff, eg. eating myself to death...


Thats a great version you bought Sid  - enjoy and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Conor71

Just bought this one as well!:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sid James said:


> A final purchase for the year. Had gotten the Bach cello suites a couple of months or so back, with a metal stringed cello being played. Michael Goldschlager on ABC Classics. Now decided to get what's said to be one of the finest on gut stringed (original) instrument, by Pieter Wispelwey. Now I will bunker down during xmas for some listening and reading, also the usual holiday stuff, eg. eating myself to death...


I have always loved the sound of gut strings (and baroque instruments in general), but those are the _only_ baroque pieces I have never heard played on a period instrument.


----------



## Scarpia

Got a complete set of Messian Organ Music, Bate on Regis.










I've been interested in acquiring this music for a while, but the only options have been expensive. However this set popped up on Berkshire for relatively cheap, so I jumped on it.


----------



## Sid James

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have always loved the sound of gut strings (and baroque instruments in general), but those are the _only_ baroque pieces I have never heard played on a period instrument.


There is a great one of Jean Guihen Queyras playing the cello suite #3 on youtube, he also plays on gut strings. I enjoyed it, check it out, sound and visual is great in that video, I think it's HD, and they give the work in full, in one complete chunk so no annoying breaks...


----------



## Conor71

Bought this today:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus




----------



## tdc




----------



## science

I love that Rogé Ravel.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hey! I can actually put something here for once! 

The whole thing! 









Only the Characteristic Suite, the naxos recording is terrible, but this recording is really excellent.









Although there may be equals, I don't think a _better _recording is possible. 









Still a few dollars left of Christmas money ($3.60, about 7 individual tracks)! What should I get next?


----------



## clavichorder

^^^^^^^
Huilunsoittaja, I beseech you to buy this CD:


----------



## Lenfer

In the post as we speak.


----------



## violadude

science said:


> I love that Rogé Ravel.


I was just listening to that CD today!


----------



## neoshredder




----------



## NightHawk

This is the recording of the Bartok that I grew up with - it now includes an appropriate Kodaly work, as you can see. I still own the LP with the exact cover photo.


----------



## science

Heard of this from "the classical music project" - listened to a couple minutes of "Uaxuctum" and it appears to have been worth tracking down.










Heard of this from a discussion somewhere, and finally decided to track it down.










Originally thought of getting this because of the 200 solo keyboard works project, and decided to go with Horowitz because I liked his Scarlatti recording.


----------



## lou

For anyone on a budget; Amazon currently has several "Rise of the Masters" sets available to download for only $1.99 each. Featuring 100 selections a piece, they are a pretty good value, especially to provide an overview of a composer one may not be familiar with. http://tinyurl.com/86fryey

I have purchased several and am quite pleased to have them.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^^^Who are _they_ meant to be??? How come there aren't any _women_???


----------



## science

It can be depressing to think how much music is "fundamental." I think we need to put a freeze on all recording for about a decade so that all of us can catch up.


----------



## lou

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ^^^Who are _they_ meant to be??? How come there aren't any _women_???


They are meant to be what the company producing the collections believes to be the "Master" composers. If you look at the individual collections in the series, you'll see who each poorly coiffed imposter is supposed to be. Good question concerning the lack of any women.


----------



## Conor71

Bought these 2 today - my last purchases for quite a while (I hope!)


----------



## Chrythes

Ordered this a few days ago - 









I've been listening to it on Spotify and I decided that it's finally the time to get the CD, as it's one of the best performances I've heard of these quartets, and probably the best op.132.

And I bought this one a week ago - 









I quite enjoy it, both recordings are of good sound (especially when the Trout Quintet was recorded in the 50's and the Clarinet quintet in the 70's). I bought it without previously hearing the music or knowing anything about the performing musicians, and I must say that I'm really glad with this purchase. Both quintets are joyful and bright - which makes them quite a good pair on a single CD. The playing is great as well and I'm happy to finally listen to Mozart, as I've been dwelling deeper into the romantic and modern era since I've started listening to Classical Music, so the classical era is some sort of a refreshment for me.


----------



## Sid James




----------



## Chrythes

Well, I'm finally done shopping for the holidays this year (and finally with my own earned money) -










Until recently I've been listening to Emerson Quartet's performance - it was always quite cold and vulgar but I got used to it. Then I found about Borodin Quartet's version. It instantly became my favourite of the two - it feels warmer and overall it's more aesthetic and elegant.










Finally, I'll be able to listen to it without being chained to the computer! One of the most lyric and melodic string quartets I've ever heard.










My second CM piece that I found truly beautiful and captivating after Bach's Brandenburg Concertos were Brahms piano trios. The version I first heard was that by the Beaux Trio, and until this day it remains one of my favourite performances of these works. I haven't heard them playing his Horn Trio and the Clarinet Trio, but I'm certain I won't be disappointed.










My first Beethoven's Symphonies cycle I'll own. I frankly don't know why I bought this particular cycle (maybe because he's Jewish, and I find his interpretations better than Bernstein's?). I heard Karajan's and Bernstein's cycles, but for some reason I found Barenboim's to be the most enjoyable one.

And along with those I'm waiting to get my new pair of headphones. Finally decent ones after a year of listening to music with poor quality headphones. I guess this is why I mainly listen to String Quartets, it's hard to enjoy symphonies when the instruments blend together so much, that it's hard to distinguish between the Oboe and the Bassoon.


----------



## science




----------



## science




----------



## Lenfer

Nothing I haven't heard before but it was under £5. I'm hoping to bolster me CD collection next year, I'm thinking of implementing a 1 CD a week minimum. I may start with that *Beethoven* box thanks *Chrythes*.


----------



## science

I didn't post these earlier because I was planning to return them, but now I've decided to keep them:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

On some of your above posts, Science: nice array of contemporary music (especially the Xenakis)


----------



## Lenfer

To be continued hopefully... :tiphat:


----------



## science

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> On some of your above posts, Science: nice array of contemporary music (especially the Xenakis)


Why, thank you.

I don't think many people would accuse me of neglecting contemporary music.

But my newest acquisition is a recording of Baroque music:


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## kv466

Just became one of my favorites this past year.


----------



## Blue Hour

For *L'enfer* I wonder if she'll notice?


----------



## kv466




----------



## agoukass




----------



## Lenfer

Surreal said:


> For *L'enfer* I wonder if she'll notice?


Just noticed. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Some recent purchases (i.e. in the last month or so):

Liszt: Harmonies du Soir - Nelson Freire, Decca








Gershwin by Grofe - Harmonie Ensemble, Harmonia Mundi








Farrenc: Two Piano Quintets - Schubert Ensemble, ASV








Russian Songs by the Mighty Handful - Svetlov & Dokovska, Naxos








Kapustin, Gaubert, Schumann, Borne, Farrenc, Piazzolla - Emanuel Ensemble, Champs Hill Records








Suk - Fairy Tale, etc - Ludvig/Falletta/Buffalo, Naxos









continued...


----------



## Guest

La Muerte del Angel - Ames Piano Quartet, Albany








Cherubini String Quartets (vol 1) - Quartetetto David, BIS








A French Soiree - Trio Settecento, Cedille









These are sorted roughly from most favorite to pretty good, as per my personal and very-slanted-toward-late-romantic tastes.

Thus concludes this month's confession.


----------



## Lenfer

*Zoe Keating - One Cello X 16: Natoma*​
This isn't a purchase I made but it's for me so I'm posting it. I've wanted this CD for a long time and have never been able to find, thank you *Surreal*!


----------



## Lenfer

*Li-Wei - Alone*​


----------



## karenpat

I got another iTunes gift certificate for Christmas...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^^Glass and Nyman _on the one cd!!!_ Listening to that will be an incredible expierience.


----------



## karenpat

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ^^Glass and Nyman _on the one cd!!!_ Listening to that will be an incredible expierience.


I have another CD with saxophone music by Glass and Nyman (on one CD) - it makes sense to me though because their styles compliment each other.


----------



## Lenfer

*Hélène Grimaud - Credo: Sonate Pour Piano*​


----------



## Lenfer

*Gidon Kremer & Kremerata Baltica - Silencio: Pärt, Glass & Martynov*​


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^ Is Tabula Rasa on that?


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ^ Is Tabula Rasa on that?


Sorry for not replying sooner my internet keeps cutting out it's rather stormy here. 



Hopefully the CD will be here on Monday with the rest but our local sorting office is still back logged from Christmas (disgrace).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^ Ooh! I love "Company" (aka String Quartet no. 2)! It's one of my favourite works by Philip Glass.


----------



## Guest

I'm really not buying music again. I'm really not. These three are just flukes. I don't have a problem.




























That's it for 2012. Scout's honor.

By the way, as for the Bavouzet, I'm buying the album mainly because of the Ravel Piano Concerto in G. I had the Argerich but wasn't so impressed. Martha really seems lost in the jazz element. Bavouzet on the other hand is totally in his element.

These days an amateur collector perhaps inevitably loads up on Argerich - given her reputation and the ubiquity of her performances at good prices. But I'm starting to wonder what other Argerich works I have which are less than great and getting in the way of me loving great music - maybe her Schumann's Piano Sonata in G minor??


----------



## Chrythes

I told myself that I'm done with buying music for a while as well, but I really wanted to have something by Ravel!










And I had to get more Brahms. I can't go home without having his Clarinet Quintet (and as a great bonus his other clarinet works as well for only 4 Pounds!).


----------



## Conor71

Chrythes said:


> I told myself that I'm done with buying music for a while as well, but I really wanted to have something by Ravel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I had to get more Brahms. I can't go home without having his Clarinet Quintet (and as a great bonus his other clarinet works as well for only 4 Pounds!).


The Ravel Piano Trio is a beauty - good buys!


----------



## science




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## samurai

On order from *Amazon:*

Carl Nielsen*--Symphonies* *Nos*.*1-6*, featuring Herbert Blomstedt conducting the Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra.
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*--Symphonies* *Nos*. *35, 40 and 41*, with the Cleveland Orchestra under the baton of George Szell.


----------



## kv466

Just got my Grumiaux Bach concertos in and I have been doing something I've never really done: Listening to music outdoors. I grill at least a couple of times a month or more and I've always set up stuff if I've wanted music. Yesterday, I decided to run some really good wire I have using the same route they used for my cable and brushed off this old stereo receiver I hadn't used in a while and two speakers I didn't even think still worked...they all sound great and the Bach sounded awesome outside; no grilling tonight, just laying back on my zero gravity chairs with my bro. I look forward to a lot more listening out there.


----------



## Kalervonpoika

I should be ashamed of not knowing Dvorak's quartets!!


----------



## NightHawk




----------



## Lenfer

*Kronos Quartet - Górecki: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2*​


----------



## Guest

My evil twin visited me again. He left me these:




























I don't know yet whether to bless him or curse him.


----------



## NightHawk




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Sid James

BPS said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your evil twin is very evil. Corrupting you with an arrangement of Wagner, not the original. That is not GOOD enough, the PURISTS are out to get you now.

& also good to know that the Janacek _Glagolitic Mass _in now out on Naxos. It's new, I suspect? A friend of mine has wanted a DDD recording. Now he can get it at budget price. I've got Kubelik's classic account from the 1960's which I'm happy with, but it's probably not up to today's "audiophile" standards...


----------



## Guest

The Glagolitic Mass is new, cheap, and gets good reviews. I think you can safely recommend it to your friend.

For example David Hurwitz at ClassicsToday gave it 10/10:

"These performances are every bit as fine as the classic recordings by Czech conductors such as Ancerl and Kubelik, never mind the two splendid versions (of the original score, more or less) by Mackerras. Truth be told, there are few organizations better equipped to deliver satisfying performances of large choral works than Antoni Wit and his Warsaw forces. The choir is excellent, top to bottom; likewise, the orchestra. They sing and play in a warm, ample space that lets the sound fill the room naturally, with excellent balances and plenty of clarity even in the most complex textures. Wit almost always chooses a fine lineup of vocal soloists, as here. Soprano Christiane Libor has a Slavic tang to her voice (i.e. vibrato), but excellent pitch and an attractive tone. Tenor Timothy Bentch copes with Janácek's often murderous tessitura very well indeed.

None of this would matter if Wit did not understand Janácek's idiosyncratic style, but he manages to be both faithful to the idiom and refreshingly full of good interpretive ideas. Consider the concluding section of the Gloria, thrillingly fast, but no less precise. Then there is the biting articulation of the lower strings at the start of the Credo, those "speech rhythms" so tellingly rendered that you can almost hear the words. In the same movement, the build-up to the crucifixion is harrowing, the closing pages majestic but still impulsive. It's real Janácek. It's also impossible not to mention Jaroslaw Malanowicz's scorcher of an organ solo, and a conclusion that effectively lets the colorful weirdness of Janácek's brass writing register without exaggeration. It's a wonderful performance, plain and simple."

I haven't listened to it yet. I started with the faux-Wagner, which I quite enjoyed.


----------



## Crudblud

Met a friend in town, got more than I was planning to get, but simply had to get them. You know how it is, right?

CD:
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto / Symphony No. 8 (Vänskä)
Horizon 2: A Tribute to Olivier Messiaen, featuring Messiaen, Dukas, Dalbavie and Zuidam (RCO Live)
Stockhausen - Klavierstücke IX-XI (Wambach)
Dallapiccola - Tartiniana / Due Pezzi / Variazioni per Orchestra etc. (Noseda)

DVD:
Verdi - Aida (Navarro/SF Opera)
Wagner - Lohengrin (Levine/Met)
Berg - Lulu (A. Davis/Glyndebourne)

LP:
Sibelius - Symphony No. 2 / Valse Triste / Swan of Tuonela / Pohjola's Daughter (Ormandy)
Tchaikovsky - Manfred Symphony (Ahronovitch)
Hindemith - Die Serenaden / Martinslied / Sonata for solo violin / Duet for viola and cello (NY Chamber Soloists)
Brian - Symphony No. 22 / Psalm 23 / English Suite No. 5 (Heltay (side 1)/Pinkett (side 2))


----------



## Sid James

BPS said:


> The Glagolitic Mass is new, cheap, and gets good reviews. I think you can safely recommend it to your friend.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I might get it for my friend as a present, I think it would be ideal. He does not have any recording of music by Janacek, this disc with the Sinfonietta looks to be a good start, too...


----------



## Lenfer

*Arvo Pärt - Spiegel Im Spiegel [Hybrid SACD]*​


----------



## Lenfer

*Bruce Brubaker - Glass Cage [Cage/Glass: Piano Works]*










*Glass: Violin Concerto*​


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> *Glass: Violin Concerto*​


That recording if his first violin concerto is quite good. The excepts from Akhnaten are also worth a listen.


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That recording if his first violin concerto is quite good. The excepts from Akhnaten are also worth a listen.


Thank you *AG*! I shall have a look maybe you could link me?  

I bought this after you mentioned *Legiti*.










*Clear or Cloudy: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*​

*Edit:*










*Ligeti Project [5 CD]*​
I couldn't help myself.  I'm quite pleased with my recent acquisitions thank you all for the suggestions. ​


----------



## science




----------



## science




----------



## Lenfer

*Nicola Benedetti - Nicola Benedetti*​
I'm not sure how good this will be but I only paid £1. :lol:


----------



## Lenfer

Lenfer said:


> Thank you *AG*! I shall have a look maybe you could link me?
> 
> I bought this after you mentioned *Legiti*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clear or Cloudy: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*​
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ligeti Project [5 CD]*​
> I couldn't help myself.  I'm quite pleased with my recent acquisitions thank you all for the suggestions. ​


I've just spotted a typo but I can't edit it...

I'm sure there is a good reason for the 12 hour window on editing but it's really annoying!


----------



## opus55

Nothing that I'd call 'purchase of the year' but doubling up and filling gaps in my collection. Four hand piano transcriptions are what I've been wanting to buy for a while and finally found one at used book store.


----------



## neoshredder

Just ordered *Geminiani 12 Concerti Grossi* by I Musici


----------



## Vaneyes

With this BIS Vol. 1, I'm completing Tempera Quartet's trilogy for Sibelius works for string quartets.

If anyone had told me several years ago that I would one day own three volumes of Sibelius works for string quartets, I would've suggested they were crazy. Similarly for GG's Sibelius piano works. Ladies 'n germs, Sibelius is a multifaceted composer of first order.


----------



## neoshredder

On an Italian Baroque kick lately. Got *Locatelli Concerti Grossi 7-12*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> Thank you *AG*! I shall have a look maybe you could link me?
> 
> I bought this after you mentioned *Ligeti*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clear or Cloudy: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*​
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ligeti Project [5 CD]*​
> I couldn't help myself.  I'm quite pleased with my recent acquisitions thank you all for the suggestions. ​


Do any of those CDs have "Artikulation" or the bagatelles for wind quintet on it?


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Do any of those CDs have "Artikulation" or the bagatelles for wind quintet on it?


I'm not sure I didn't really look at the tracklist I sampled them via *Amazon*. I'll let you know when they get here. :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

Clear Or Cloudy has the Bagatelles For Wind Quintet. There's quite a bit of overlap between the two sets, but C or C contains more chamber music.

Another option is to get the Teldec set, plus Vol. 7 Chamber Music on Sony. Then you'll have all the good stuff!


----------



## Guest

A couple from Naxos (kuz I'm cheep!):










and:










Just the Catfish Row tracks off this one:


----------



## Lenfer

starthrower said:


> Clear Or Cloudy has the Bagatelles For Wind Quintet. There's quite a bit of overlap between the two sets, but C or C contains more chamber music.
> 
> Another option is to get the Teldec set, plus Vol. 7 Chamber Music on Sony. Then you'll have all the good stuff!


Like *BPS* I am also cheap I got both sets really cheaply from the internet so I don't mind the overlap. Although I'm glad you pointed this out saved me having a >_< moment. Thank you for suggesting the *Teldec* and the *Sony* disc I will have a look at them.


----------



## kv466




----------



## Crudblud

A bunch of DVDs on loan from the library (again!)

Strauss - Salome (Sinopoli)
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex (Ozawa, with Jessye Norman!!!)*
Wagner - Parsifal (Levine)
Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (Mackerras, with Donald McIntyre!!!)

* = Looking to return to being a fan of ol' Igor and his delightfully peanut-like head.


----------



## Lenfer

*Ligeti Edition* [9 CDs]

​


----------



## Sid James

I've decided to still buy the occassional cd, mainly Aussie composers. So got this 2 disc set of *Richard Mills' orchestral music*, recently recorded in Melbourne -

Richard Mills - Pages from a Secret Journal, Symphony of Nocturnes, and other works


----------



## science

Having been given to understand that a true highbrow cannot approve of Rachmaninoff, I have been exploring the lovely works of that composer, and I continue with this. Of course no one, aside from maybe some society in France dedicated to the purpose, really appreciates Franck.










I can't be certain but there is always the hope that this will displease a lot of people too. However, the award people liked it. So, lowbrow and scum that I am, I will indulge in it with neither irony nor care.










Sorry folks, it's only a few arias. Ripped right out of their rightful context with no regard for art its own self.










That's right.

Highlights.

Score one for the lowbrows. Heh heh heh.

But don't judge me too harshly: I'll get the full thing on DVD soon enough. I promise. I apologize to all the superior sensibilities I've offended.

And finally:










Ha!

SUCK ON THAT PUNKS!

Actually of course I have about half a dozen recordings of _Boléro_ (look at me and my cute little accent marks - and italics too!) from here and there. I got this for the _Ma Mére_ (there's another one) _L'Oye_.

My wife asks, "Who hurt you?"


----------



## science

Sid James said:


> I've decided to still buy the occasional cd...


Me, um, too....


----------



## beethovenian

Berlioz- requiem(Mcreesh) signum
Mahler- symphony 5 (Boulez) dg
Schumann- piano concerto (argerich) apex

Brought alot other music from apex label. Dirt cheap reissue and ther CDs have beautiful covers.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus




----------



## Guest

Just one eensty-weensty purchase - I doubt the bank will even notice.










Dumb title but a nice collection of works, brilliantly performed:
1.Summa
2.Cantus in Memory of Benjamin Britten
3.Tabula Rasa
4.Mozart-Adagio
5.Spiegel im Spiegel
6.Ein Wallfahrtslied


----------



## Guest

Baahh... one more.










That's it! That's all! I'm done now. Goodbye!


----------



## violadude

BPS said:


> Baahh... one more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it! That's all! I'm done now. Goodbye!


Love that disc! Beautiful.


----------



## starthrower

My first Schuman purchase in a while.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

starthrower said:


> My first Schuman purchase in a while.


Is William Schuman any good?


----------



## starthrower

William Schuman is great, imo. I've been listening to two Naxos CDs of his symphonies nos. 4 & 9, and 7 & 10 by the Seattle Symphony and I love his music.

Here's movt no.1 from the 4th.


----------



## starthrower

I'm a big fan of No. 7 too!


----------



## violadude

Bought the first 3 symphonies of this great little known Estonian composer, Lepo Sumera. His music is pretty beautiful.


----------



## Vaneyes

Finally a modern piano for three of CPE's Keyboard Concertos. Interestingly, Keyboard Concerto in C major, Wq. 112/1 is done solo.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Vaneyes said:


> Finally a modern piano for three of CPE's Keyboard Concertos. Interestingly, Keyboard Concerto in C major, Wq. 112/1 is done solo.


And what's wrong with a fortepiano?


----------



## AndyS

Ordered Verdi's Macbeth by Abaddo with Piero Cappuccilli in the title role and Shirley Verrett as Lady M. Looking forward to it, becoming a big fan of Shirley Verrett lately


----------



## Sid James

Album: Ulpirra - Australian contemporary music for clarinet, with Deborah de Graaff, one of our finest clarinetists (click this for more info)...


----------



## NightHawk

EDIT: to comply with 10 word min. Lamborghini Aventador 2012,


----------



## Vaneyes

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> And what's wrong with a fortepiano?


Not enough power and short on color. CPE, WAM, and Muzio were most progressive in this regard. Too bad they couldn't have lived centuries longer.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Vaneyes said:


> Not enough power and short on color. CPE, WAM, and Muzio were most progressive in this regard. Too bad they couldn't have lived centuries longer.


I think fortepiano has a larger range or tone colour than the piano.


----------



## Vaneyes

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I think fortepiano has a larger range or tone colour than the piano.


As notes tinkle and decay? Can't convince me.

Anyway, here's an article you may like...

http://www.radfordpiano.com/authentic.html


----------



## Itullian

Kleibers Tristan-dg
Varviso live Bayreuth Meistersinger


----------



## starthrower




----------



## kv466




----------



## Sid James

A disc of music by Aussie* Nigel Westlake*.

Details and review of disc HERE at musicweb.


----------



## starthrower

^^^^^^^
Sounds interesting!


----------



## AndyS

DGs Chopin - Complete Edition

Never listened to Chopin before, but hey, it was only £27 for a huge stack of music, sure there will be something I like!


----------



## neoshredder

Philip Glass - Violin Concerto







Steve Reich - Music for 18 Musicians


----------



## Lenfer

neoshredder said:


> Philip Glass - Violin Concerto
> View attachment 2945
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I bought this not long ago great CD.


----------



## Itullian

Rosenkavalier, Solti


----------



## Conor71

I relented today and bought this set (which I have had my eye on for a while!) :


----------



## samurai

On order from *Amazon:

*Ludwig Van Beethoven--*The Symphonies, *featuring John Eliot Gardiner conducting the Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique.


----------



## Itullian

Strauss, Capriccio, Te Kanawa.


----------



## Conor71

Ordered this:


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered this set :


----------



## Vaneyes

I purchased for the 4th Symphony, but I hear all is good.

View attachment 3092


----------



## AlexD

Beethoven's 3rd by Andrew Manze & the Helsingborg Orchestra.


----------



## poconoron

Haydn various:


----------



## Sid James

Grabbed this cd, on Tall Poppies label, of Aussie *Carl Vine's* chamber music (Vol. 2) - his _String Quartet #3, Piano Sonata #2, Sonata for flute & piano, Bagatelles for piano_, and_ Inner World for cello with amplification_. All played by some of our finest chamber musicians. Set to be great stuff all round...


----------



## karenpat

I've been looking forward to this...saw the edited concert on vimeo.


----------



## Dowd

Love the whole idea behind this one... particularly like this version of Concerto in A Major (RV 552).









The Academy of Ancient Music [Manze]
Vivaldi
Concert for the Prince of Poland


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered this Early Music box-set which I have been considering for quite a while:


----------



## ksargent

Looks like I'm not the only one buying Ligeti of late


----------



## science

The new way of posting images is inconvenient for me, so I'll save some bandwidth and just make a list here.

I keep thinking, "Well, I've got a big collection now, all the essential stuff, so I need to stop buying so much stuff and listen to what I have until I get to know it better." I keep doing otherwise.

This is from the past 2 weeks:

- Rameau: Overtures - Rousset
- Ravel: Piano Concerto in G + Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto #4 + Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 - Michelangeli [EMI]
- Martinu: The Epic of Gilgamesh [Naxos]
- Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano [Naxos] 
- Piazzolla: Sinfonia Buenos Aires [Naxos]
- Rautavaara: Cantus Articus, Piano Concerto #3, Symphony #3 [Naxos]
- Rossini: Complete Piano Music, vol. 1, 2, 3 [Naxos]
- Csárdás (Hungarian Gypsy Music) [Naxos]
- Brian: Symphony #1 - Lenard [Naxos]
- Antheil: Ballet Mecanique [Naxos]
- Czech Horn Concertos [Naxos]
- Bliss: A Clolour Symphony; Adam Zero [Naxos]
- Henze: Symphonies #7, 9, etc - Rattle [EMI]
- Adès: Tevot, Violin Concerto, etc. [EMI]
- Adams: Harmonielehre, etc. - Rattle [EMI]
- Kilar: Piano Concerto, etc. [Naxos]
- Bax: Symphony #6, etc. [Naxos]
- Tavener: The Protecting Veil + Britten: Cello Suite #3 - Isserlis
- Enescu: Oedipe - Foster [EMI]
- Vivaldi: Concerti per mandolini - Biondi [Virgin]
- Gliere: Symphony #3 [Naxos]
- Enescu: Piano Sonata #1, Suite #1 - Varga [Naxos]
- Enescu: Piano Quintet, Piano Quartet [Naxos]
- Godowski: Sonata & Passacaglia - Hamelin [Hyperion]
- Zelenka: Trio Sonatas [ECM]
- Grechaninov: Passion Week [Chandos]
- In a State of Jazz - Hamelin [Hyperion]
- Schubert: Symphonies #3, 5, 6 - Beecham [EMI]
- Bach: Keyboard Concertos #1, 2, 4 - Perahia [Sony]


----------



## starthrower

I put the brakes on buying new classical recordings. I'm going to listen to what I've got, which is plenty. The last CD I ordered is the EMI reissue of Hartmann's symphonies 7 & 8/piano works. That's it for awhile.


----------



## josecamoessilva

I had the same plan as the previous two posters (no more buying until I've listened at least twice to all my new music), but the boxed set on post #3841 looks too good a deal to pass up. Alas.

Most recent purchase was also a too-good-to-pass-up deal: _250 Minutes of Bach: The Harpsichord and Brandenburg Concertos_ by the Württemberg Chamber Orchestra, for less than a large coffee drink (yes, MP3s). I have twelve or so different performances of the Brandenburgs, so you can see how I desperately needed another one... 

Cheers,
JCS


----------



## Sid James

I've also bought less cd's this year, what I've decided to do is only (or mainly) buy Australian classical music.

So, this time it's a double disc set of *Tristram Cary's *(1925-2008) electroacoustic music. He was originally a writer of television and film music in the UK, but started work with the then new electronic technologies after 1945. He came to live in Australia and became lecturer at various universities in electronic music. This will be interesting. First cd is analogue works (1955-1978) & second cd is music for computer (1979-1996)...


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered these:


----------



## Conor71

Bought these too :


----------



## Conor71

Its been a big day of buying for me! - got these as well :


----------



## ksargent

EBay deal from the UK


----------



## ksargent

I've got to stop - I've been going a bit nuts with the ordering lately, But...two more today:


----------



## Conor71

Bought these 2:


----------



## violadude

This thread makes me jealous...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> This thread makes me jealous...


Same here. Especially since there are so many people (well...a lot comparatively) stocking up on *Ligeti*. And I have only one cd of *Ligeti.*


----------



## ksargent

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Same here. Especially since there are so many people (well...a lot comparatively) stocking up on *Ligeti*. And I have only one cd of *Ligeti.*


As it happens, my Ligeti Project set arrived yesterday; I'm in the process of checking the set for defects (i.e. playing all of the discs). Once that's done, I have a single copy of disc 2 which I am planning to offer to anyone who wants to pay shipping charges (no charge for the CD). Let me know if you're interested and I'll get back to you once I know the set won't have to be returned.


----------



## josecamoessilva

Unsurprisingly enough, I just bought the Huelgas Ensemble _A Secret Labyrinth_ box set; and because once the "no music buying until all new music has been heard" rule is broken, it's broken for the day, I added a MP3 collection of Paul O'Dette lute pieces, _The Art of the Lute_, and the Musica Antiqua Köln performance of Heinichen's _Dresden Concerti_. I'd say that should suffice for the weekend, but since the Huelgas Ensemble box set only arrives next week there's only about eight hours of new music...





















I think I'll have to make do with my extant music collection for the most part. Either that or break the rule again. 

Cheers,
JCS


----------



## Conor71

just got this:


----------



## AndyS

I splurged out today and paid a relative fortune for a 2nd hand copy of Solti's recording of Tristan und Isolde - just been unable to find it anywhere - I know it's not even supposed to be that good, but I just wanted it to complete my Solti Wagner collection


----------



## Vaneyes

Scriabin Sonatas 4, 5, 8, 9 plus Poemes, with Andrei Korobeinikov.

View attachment 3298


----------



## poconoron

Just getting into these:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

poconoron said:


> Just getting into these:


I was listening to that recording of the 40th symphony on YouTube recently. What do you think of that set of Mozart symphonies compared to others? I've been wanting to get either that set or Hogwood's recording with the Academy of Ancient Music.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I was listening to that recording of the 40th symphony on YouTube recently. What do you think of that set of Mozart symphonies compared to others? I've been wanting to get either that set or Hogwood's recording with the Academy of Ancient Music.


Get both. If you are getting only one, then buy Hogwood because it is more "complete" - all known symhonies, including doubtful/uncertain authorship, including works that Mozart himself considered as symphonies (such as opera sinfonia later reused as concert symphonies), and larger works containing symphonic movements that qualify as symphonies, such as large scale orchestral serenades, plus versions of a few symphonies (e.g. two versions recorded of no.40). I have both Pinnock's and Hogwood's, can't go wrong with either.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Get both. If you are getting only one, then buy Hogwood because it is more "complete" - all known symhonies, including doubtful/uncertain authorship, including works that Mozart himself considered as symphonies (such as opera sinfonia later reused as concert symphonies), and larger works containing symphonic movements that qualify as symphonies, such as large scale orchestral serenades, plus versions of a few symphonies (e.g. two versions recorded of no.40). I have both Pinnock's and Hogwood's, can't go wrong with either.


Thanks, HC. I've been moving more towards the Hogwood AAM recording though.


----------



## Vaneyes

This GG solo Brahms was a wish-list item, until a very good Amazon Marketplace price came along. It did. Patience pays.

View attachment 3356


Like GG and Paul Jacobs, Joseph Villa is another immensely-talented classical music short-timer. We're lucky to have his Scriabin (formerly on Dante) from Piano Classics. Pre-ordered for a March reissue.

View attachment 3357


----------



## science

Getting this due to the classical music project. Looks like I'll like it...

Interesting to reflect that two years ago all I knew of Elgar was the cello concerto and graduation music.










Rather brighter image than the CD I have, but anyway - my first recording of the Sorcerer's Apprentice, and only my second recording of any work by Dukas.










I think this is my 5th CD of Scarlatti's keyboard works, but my first of Handel. That is a thing I've neglected. I think I'll try Jarrett's recording someday.










I know have most of the most famous Biber recordings. I will start getting alternate recordings of works I already have, but hopefully not for a couple of years; I ought to get to know what I have really well first.


----------



## Conor71

I purchased quite a lot of stuff during the last week, most of it early music as I have been particularly enjoying this recently. I dont really need another Brahms set but I like Klemperer and it was cheap so I decided to go for it!. Anyway heres what I bought:








































I got another 4 Discs of Early Music as well but I wont list them as Amazon is running a bit slow at the moment - Im pretty pleased with my haul even though I overdid it a bit!.


----------



## josecamoessilva

The Huelgas Ensemble boxed set _A Secret Labyrinth_ arrived. It comes with a 200-page booklet full of interesting information (for some reason can't insert Flickr photos, hence link):


__
https://flic.kr/p/6772977002

As you can see, I was really hurting for some music to listen to (a little over 3500 "classical" CDs and about 600 MP3 albums):


__
https://flic.kr/p/6775630200

No, I don't have a problem; I have a collection. 

Cheers,
JCS


----------



## poconoron

I like the Pinnock very much, but can't compare it because I don't have Hogwood. The Pinnock set is a "period instrument - with not quite a period instrument" sound to it. I like the tempos for the most part and the recordings seem very clear and precise to me.


----------



## Conor71

josecamoessilva said:


> The Huelgas Ensemble boxed set _A Secret Labyrinth_ arrived. It comes with a 200-page booklet full of interesting information (for some reason can't insert Flickr photos, hence link):
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6772977002
> 
> As you can see, I was really hurting for some music to listen to (a little over 3500 "classical" CDs and about 600 MP3 albums):
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6775630200
> 
> No, I don't have a problem; I have a collection.
> 
> Cheers,
> JCS


I am eagerly awaiting my copy of A Secret Labyrinth but it probably wont arrive for a couple of weeks yet! - I hope you will post some of your thoughts on this set in the What are you listening to thread


----------



## Vaneyes

Maria Garzon's exquisite handling of Elgar's piano pieces. Originally released on ASV, now reissued on Heritage. IMO Garzon's the clear winner in comparisons with Pettinger (Chandos), Wass (Naxos) CDs.

View attachment 3412


Though I purchased this Schnittke CD primarily for the Piano Trio with Rostropovich, the redundant works sound supreme as well.

View attachment 3414


----------



## Sid James

Complete music for violin & piano by *Raymond Hanson* (1913-76), Australian composer. Played by Susan Collins, violin & David Miller, piano (Tall Poppies label) -


----------



## Pestouille

A very interesting Romantic and simply Mozart at his best....:angel:


----------



## ksargent

Another bargain via the Amazon marketplace. Performances from 1967-71.


----------



## Vesteralen

Wang=Piano
Yang=Guitar

Making it simple


----------



## kv466

I see me getting a lot more from this beautiful woman...she plays marvelously.


----------



## Dowd

Just picked these up. Now I've got all 3 volumes. What a joy Sonata #7 is!

Hammer (violin) • Kraft (guitar)
Paganini
Centone di Sonate volumes 2 & 3


----------



## neoshredder

William Boyce: 8 Symphonies - The English Concert / Trevor Pinnock
CPE Bach: Symphonies: Cello Concerto


----------



## Sid James

Chamber music (Vol. 2) by *ARthur Benjamin*, on Tall Poppies label. Works on this amply filled disc are -

_Jamaican Rumba _(1944)
Various _sonatas_ and _sonatinas_ for violin, viola, cello
_Tombeau de Ravel _(1958) 
_Three Pieces_ (1924)
Played by group headed by pianist Ian Munro

A few of my thoughts on some of the pieces I listened to, HERE on current listening.


----------



## Vesteralen

There are five composers on my "listen-to-everything-they-wrote" list. Mozart & Brahms (got the Brilliant Complete Boxed Sets); Elgar, Nielsen & Schumann (just have to look for individual discs).

I was really happy to discover the EMI Schumann sets. They have a different box for Piano Music, Orchestral Music, Chamber Music & Lieder. That covers a good bit of his output. There is also the 111 Masterpieces set on I-Tunes for $9.99, but the performers are a bit more suspect. I'm hoping for good things from this set.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Taylor Coleridge


----------



## AndyS

I ordered the Decca Puccini/Tebaldi boxset from amazon marketplace - used as I believe it's now been deleted, and for what I thought was an OK price










Imagine my surprise when it arrived this morning and it was a sealed, new copy... and in my excitement I unsealed it pretty quickly. Should maybe have kept it as new and downloaded!


----------



## science

That first disk is the Massenet / Hahn volume of Hyperion's Romantic Piano Concerto series. I got it for the Massenet, another composer whose music I've heard too little of.

I got the Florestan trio primarily for the Fauré trio. I've come to love Fauré - he may even be my favorite French composer at this point, though, perhaps strangely, I'm fairly indifferent to his famous Requiem. I especially love his chamber music, but this is my first recording of his trio. I think it is my first Debussy trio too. I already had the Ravel in the Nash Ensemble disks.

You can see I'm getting ready for the piano chamber music project....

















I got the Onyx disk for the Chausson, obviously. I've just realized, Chausson may be my third favorite French composers at this point, behind Fauré and Debussy. I have to be careful or I'll become one of those guys with too many idiosyncratic opinions.

I got the Naxos disk for all three works. I've been wanting both the Suk and the Smetana for a long time.

















I had less than 2 hours of Bloch's music before I got this (_Baal Shem_ by Bell, _"Schelomo" - Rhapsodie hébraïque_ by Fournier, and the Naxos disk with the unforgettable _America - An Epic Rhapsody_). I like "Schelomo" but the other works didn't grab me, and I'd never heard of his piano quintets until I saw the disk in the store. So this is one of those blind impulse buys. I intend to start making more of these. We'll see where it leads.

I was holding out for a more famous recording of the Arensky trio, but now the project is upon me and I can wait no longer. I suppose this will be fine, of course, but I'll probably really like the music and buy a more famous recording later anyway. It is at least my second recording of the Tchaikovsky trio, and I look forward to comparing it to the one with Argerich/Kremer/Maisky.


----------



## science

One more to add. I don't really know why I got this. It's been on my "ought to hear" list for awhile, and...

Some Amazon reviewers say their sets were missing a disk. Mine has all 5 disks.


----------



## Sid James

A disc of *trombone concertos *by *Gordon Jacob, Philip Bracanin, Neil Currie & Georg Christoph Wagenseil *on *ABC Classics Discovery label*. I bought these for the two Australian composers on the disc, Bracanin and Currie (well, the latter having strong ties to Australia, living here for decades & studying with Peter Sculthorpe, but he's Canadian), but no doubt the whole thing will be good; btw, Wagenseil's work on the disc is the first documented concerto for this instrument (18th century).


----------



## Vaneyes

I finally bit on the first half of GG's Mozart Piano Sonatas (Vol. 1), which I think are absolutely delightful. Contrary to his interps of the later ones.

View attachment 3620


----------



## Thunders

I just bought the Complete EMI Recordings Vol. 2 by Karajan. Content seems awesome but presentation is disappointing.


----------



## samurai

On order from* Amazon:

*Peter Tchaikovsky--*Complete Symphonies and Overtures {Box Set}, *featuring the Utah Symphony Orchestra led by Maurice Abravanel.


----------



## science

Got an order in today that I'm a little more excited about than usual.










One reason is Uniko, one of Kronos Quartet's more recent disks. I'm not sure I understand yet, but my impression is it's accordion/noise....










This is one more of the last major holes in my "primary canon" listening.










I won't be able to dig into this for 3 weeks because of the amount of work I have to do in the meantime, but I'm really excited about this box. I think I'll learn a lot from it. Haven't been so excited about a box of music in a long time. But let me cheat here and put my non-classical stuff here too...










Because I'm excited about this too. One of those perfect box sets: I'd buy about half of this anyway, and the other half looks real good and is probably stuff I ought to want to buy anyway if I knew what it was.... And somehow it just skirts around the edges of my collection, not a single disk that I already have, even though I have other disks by the same artists. Like someone at RCA put it together just to be sweet for me.










One last thing: Steely Dan's Royal Scam, another one I've been looking forward to. (Was $5 on Amazon.)


----------



## mensch

My last purchase was Steve Reich's WTC 9/11 album, including his Mallet Quartet and Dance Patterns. Sadly not his best works, I would have thought WTC 9/11 packed a bigger emotional punch. On the whole I agree with the Pitchfork review. Still, it's Reich and I'm happy he's still actively composing.


----------



## ksargent

Bach for violin is my current addiction:


----------



## Conor71

science said:


> Got an order in today that I'm a little more excited about than usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One reason is Uniko, one of Kronos Quartet's more recent disks. I'm not sure I understand yet, but my impression is it's accordion/noise....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one more of the last major holes in my "primary canon" listening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be able to dig into this for 3 weeks because of the amount of work I have to do in the meantime, but I'm really excited about this box. I think I'll learn a lot from it. Haven't been so excited about a box of music in a long time. But let me cheat here and put my non-classical stuff here too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'm excited about this too. One of those perfect box sets: I'd buy about half of this anyway, and the other half looks real good and is probably stuff I ought to want to buy anyway if I knew what it was.... And somehow it just skirts around the edges of my collection, not a single disk that I already have, even though I have other disks by the same artists. Like someone at RCA put it together just to be sweet for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One last thing: Steely Dan's Royal Scam, another one I've been looking forward to. (Was $5 on Amazon.)


Nice haul science!  - that Secret Labyrinth box is really good! I just recieved mine last week and am still working my way through it, beautiful music!.


----------



## neoshredder

Just ordered Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras (Complete) ~ Heitor Villa-Lobos from Amazon.


----------



## Lenfer

*Sokolov Plays Chopin*










*Chopin / Rachmaninov: Piano Sonatas*










*Tchaikovsky & Liszt: First Piano Concertos*​


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## Lenfer

*Arthur Rubinstein: The Complete Album Collection*​
142 CDs plus 2 DVDs & a hardback book  I mean.


----------



## AndyS

Ordered the complete Du Pre EMI recordings - not in stock but I'm a patient man


----------



## samurai

@ Science, Steely Dan was/is a great group, and *The Royal Scam* is one of my favorite albums by them. Enjoy! It's as relevant today in terms of its political--or non-political--message as it was upon its initial release in the late seventies.


----------



## neoshredder

Just ordered Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra; Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta; Hungarian Sketches by Bela Bartok, Fritz Reiner and Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Lenfer

*Górecki: Symphony No.3 - Zofia Kilanowicz & Polish State Philharmonic Orchestra*​


----------



## kv466

Lenfer said:


> *Arthur Rubinstein: The Complete Album Collection*​
> 142 CDs plus 2 DVDs & a hardback book  I mean.


Ah, I see you got it as well...I'm finding it a bit tedious but nonetheless fascinating.


----------



## kv466

ksargent said:


> Bach for violin is my current addiction:


Bach violin is my current addiction as well! And Mozart! I love Ms. Hahn but in case you're not familiar, may I recommend the same concertos by Julia Fischer and even more intensely,...Arthur Grumiaux. Either way, it's great to see you're enjoying these masterful works.


----------



## beethovenian




----------



## kv466

What's up with this Australian Chamber, CoAG?? The covers are totally great looking and for some reason I feel like I really wanna hear these guys! Am I gonna have to order them? Yes,...maybe so. Thanks for turning me on to a completely different orchestra I'm not familiar with.


----------



## Dowd

I foresee a Corelli kick approaching... bought the Manze sonatas awhile back and followed up with this.

The English Concert [Trevor Pinnock]
Corelli
12 Concerti grossi, Op. 6
Archiv


----------



## opus55

Just arrived from U.K.


----------



## Lenfer

kv466 said:


> Ah, I see you got it as well...I'm finding it a bit tedious but nonetheless fascinating.


I'm enjoying it so far I can see where your coming from though. I got it at an unbelievably cheap price online so even the discs that should have been "touched" up a little haven't spoiled it for me.

Adding them to my *iTunes* is a rather daunting task though.


----------



## Vaneyes

There is unfortunate news regarding the Piano Classics Joseph Villa Scriabin, that I mentioned in post #3864. I received word from Piano Classics today, that this item will *not* be released due to licensing issues.

I hope these business differences are resolved soon. This event was going to bring many more people to the artistry of Joseph Villa. May he continue to rest in peace, when he hears of this latest development.

The cover of what was to be...

View attachment 3870


----------



## Lenfer

*Alice Sara Ott - Chopin: Waltzes*










*Vladimir Ashkenazy - Chopin: Nocturnes and Ballades*










*Hélène Grimaud - Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No.2 And Works For Piano *​


----------



## kv466

And thanks to my good buddy, Van, this will probably be my next:


----------



## neoshredder

Dowd said:


> View attachment 3839
> 
> 
> I foresee a Corelli kick approaching... bought the Manze sonatas awhile back and followed up with this.
> 
> The English Concert [Trevor Pinnock]
> Corelli
> 12 Concerti grossi, Op. 6
> Archiv


Great choice. One of my favorites of the baroque era.


----------



## Vaneyes

Do I need another Scriabin piano recording? Damn right I do. So ordered!

View attachment 3895


----------



## Chrythes

Bach - Flute. 







It's not baroque or classical, it' just Bach. It's so mystical and... different. Especially BWV 1013.


----------



## Lenfer

*Martha Argerich - The Collection 1: Solo Recordings*










*Martha Argerich - The Collection 3: Chamber Ensembles*​


----------



## Lenfer

*Ernest Bour & Symphonieorchester Des Sudwestfunks-Baden-Baden* - *Symphony No. 3*​


----------



## opus55

Bought some cheap used CDs this morning


----------



## Vaneyes

Ligeti & Norgard violin works.

View attachment 3905


----------



## Lenfer

*Isabelle Faust* & *Alexander Melnikov* - *Beethoven: Complete Violin Sonatas* (4 CDs + DVD)​


----------



## Lenfer

*Sonia Wieder-Atherton* - *L'âme du Violoncelle* (The Cello)










*Sonia Wieder-Atherton* - *En Sonate* (In sonata)​


----------



## neoshredder

Just ordered Ravel's Orchestral Works.


----------



## opus55

Offline purchase


----------



## Lenfer

*Alice Sara Ott* - *Liszt: 12 Études d'exécution transcendante*










*Alice Sara Ott* - *Beethoven*










*Yuja Wang* - *Sonatas & Etudes*










*Dmitry Badiarov* - *Bach: Cello Suites*










*Bertrand Chamayou* - *Liszt: Années de Pèlerinage*










*Hélène Grimaud* - *Resonances*​
Bought some CDs to cheer myself up. =]


----------



## ksargent

Third Ligeti set:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ksargent said:


> Third Ligeti set:
> 
> View attachment 3964


You make me insanely jealous.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ligeti concerti with Ensemble Modern.

I got it for health reasons. If one listens to movements 3 & 4 of Chamber Concerto for 13 Instrumentalists, one doesn't need additional cardiovascular exercise for that day.

View attachment 3965


----------



## ksargent

lol - I still have that extra copy of the Ligeti Project Vol II to give away. No one has ever expressed any interest in it.



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You make me insanely jealous.


----------



## AndyS

Got the Hotter/Moore Winterreise on the way. Muchos looking forward to that


----------



## samurai

On *Spotify:

*Pyotr Tchaikovsky--*Manfred Symphony in B Minor, Op.58, *performed by the London Symphony Orchestra under the baton of Michael Tilson Thomas.
Edit: This should have been placed in *"Current Listening"* section. Sorry!


----------



## Lenfer

ksargent said:


> Third Ligeti set:
> 
> View attachment 3964


I have this may I recommend this if you don't already have it. It's very expensive on *Amazon US* at $55 I bought mine from *Amazon UK* for £11.99 

To *CoAG* I know what I'm getting you for *Christmas*.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> I have this may I recommend this if you don't already have it. It's very expensive on *Amazon US* at $55 I bought mine from *Amazon UK* for £11.99
> 
> To *CoAG* I know what I'm getting you for *Christmas*.


Aw thanks. But I'm getting it for my birthday haha. :lol:


----------



## ksargent

Lenfer said:


> I have this may I recommend this if you don't already have it. It's very expensive on *Amazon US* at $55 I bought mine from *Amazon UK* for £11.99
> 
> To *CoAG* I know what I'm getting you for *Christmas*.


The price on Amazon US must have gone down recently - it is $21.13 now. Either way, it is wonderful collection - great selections and great audio quality - perhaps better sound than the Teldec or the Sony sets.


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Aw thanks. But I'm getting it for my birthday haha. :lol:


Oh you thought I meant the *Ligeti* boxed set? For once my friend you are mistaken...










I was talking about this! ​


----------



## ScipioAfricanus




----------



## Chrythes

Beethoven op.132.
Those harmonies during the second movement!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> Oh you thought I meant the *Ligeti* boxed set? For once my friend you are mistaken...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about this! ​


_Why you little......._ :scold:


----------



## MrPlayerismus

Just got home with Bela Bartok's and Zoltan Kodaly's Concerto for Orchestra by the LSO under Burgos.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...elease.aspx?id=FM00003847+&cd=3&hl=el&ct=clnk


----------



## Lenfer

*Glenn Gould* - *Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier*










*Martha Argerich & Gidon Kremer* - *Live in Berlin*​


----------



## NightHawk

in today's mail, just now:









and









Traetta is said to be the link between Rameau and Gluck (thence to Mozart, Weber and Wagner!). That linkage may seem strange - Italian/Bohemian/Germanic, but Gluck was well-acquainted with the French _Tragedies lyriques_. I'll be writing about them on Current Listening after I've had a chance to hear them completely.


----------



## science

Those quartets and quintets by Dvorak are a big step towards the completion of my collection of what I consider the essential works of the pre-WWII classical music canon. I still need a bit more Haydn, Handel, Bruckner, Donizetti, Rossini, Stravinsky, but I'm getting really doggone close.

The second one there is Boult's EMI (he did one for Decca as well, earlier, I believe) recordings of VW's 3rd & 5th symphonies. Looking forward to those a lot. I decided not to get the complete box.

















Hummel by Hough. I've been listening to more Weber lately, and this is another step into that late classical, early romantic world. I need to listen again to the Hummel works I've already got, piano concertos recorded by other pianists.

















A couple from Hamelin. The Godowsky is a bit of an impulse buy in some sense. So many people rave about it, but somehow I wasn't believing the hype... until I saw it in the store. I passed over it perhaps a dozen times. Today my curiosity got the better of me. The Reger, on the other hand, is something I've long intended to buy, and never found it in a shop. Saw it for the first time today, and grabbed it immediately.


----------



## Cnote11

I haven't purchased it yet, but I do plan to do so in the next few days.








This disc of Czech Horn Concertos. Cheap disc for 5 dollars that I don't want to pass up.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> I haven't purchased it yet, but I do plan to do so in the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This disc of Czech Horn Concertos. Cheap disc for 5 dollars that I don't want to pass up.


Certainly looks worthwhile.


----------



## science

I hate those images with the bars at the top and bottom. It's easy enough to photoshop it into a square, but it's a lot easier just to have the square imagine in the first stinking place.

Anyway, Schnittke is probably the only major composer of the past 50 years or so whose music I've heard, but haven't been impressed with. So I try again.

Really don't know why I got that Castelnuovo-Tedesco, but I think I'll like it. I do like classical guitar.

















My first (and probably going to be my only) CD of Adam's Giselle. Get the DVD.

I seem to be among the most enthusiastic fans of Bruch's great 1st violin concerto, but I've rarely explored much else of his music. I have the clarinet/viola disk from... is it Apex?... and quite a few recordings of his works for violin and orchestra, an octet on Naxos. I think I need to devote an afternoon or two to this somewhat obscure guy.










You look at that Godar and you say, why in the world did you buy this? I don't know either, yet. I do have a pretty good relationship with ECM, so I'm optimistic about it. We'll see.


----------



## science

Cnote11 said:


> I haven't purchased it yet, but I do plan to do so in the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This disc of Czech Horn Concertos. Cheap disc for 5 dollars that I don't want to pass up.


I like it a lot.


----------



## Cnote11

science said:


> I like it a lot.


Yes, well, you were my inspiration for this purchase after all! Thanks again for the recommendation.


----------



## Thunders

Spanish Piano Music : Albéniz, De Falla, Granados (6 cd's box set)


----------



## Cnote11

I nearly bought that myself, or just a volume of it, once. I still would like it.

I just bought this for 99 cents. 120 Bach MP3s, of which I have recordings already of some of this stuff, but I saw no harm.










http://www.amazon.com/Big-Bach-Set/dp/B007MS6D1I/


----------



## Thunders

The Karajan Complete EMI Recordings Volume 2 (Opera & Vocal) is being reissued next week. It should cost less than $ 100.


----------



## kv466

Just downloaded that Big Bach Set our buddy Bigshot kindly shared with us. I have all the recordings already as someone else mentioned but it's always nice to hear something new. I didn't have Schiff playing the Italian Concerto, for instance; very nice interpretation.


----------



## Lenfer

That set does seem nice and for ¢99 it's a great prize. I have a moral objection to paying for digital music and for MP3s especially - perhaps if it was *FLAC* files - I am tempted though, oh bother.


----------



## Cnote11

I think this was the first time I ever bought digital music. I always opt for physical when buying music.


----------



## Lenfer

*Rosalyn Tureck* - *Das Wohltemperierte Klavier* (*The Well-Tempered Clavier*) (4 CDs)









*Rosalyn Tureck* - *Bach: the Goldberg Variations*​


----------



## Sonata

Brahm's a German Requiem http://www.amazon.com/Brahms-Deutsc...GCA3/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1332627965&sr=8-6

Faure and Durufle Requiems http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B00150IAQA/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=163856011&s=dmusic


----------



## Lenfer

*Sviatoslav Richter - Richter Plays Bach* (4 CD set)
ASIN: B001EBLARG








*Mstislav Rostropovich - The Complete Decca Recordings* (5 CD set)
ASIN: B00690LYWS​


----------



## neoshredder

Poulenc: Organ Concerto; Gloria; Sextuor; Concerto for 2 Pianos; Piano Concerto; Sonata for 2 Pianos; Concert Champetre
Debussy: Orchestral Works by Martinon


----------



## starthrower

neoshredder said:


> Debussy: Orchestral Works by Martinon


Did you get the 4 disc set on Brilliant Classics, or one of the 2 disc sets on EMI?


----------



## neoshredder

starthrower said:


> Did you get the 4 disc set on Brilliant Classics, or one of the 2 disc sets on EMI?


4 disc set.


----------



## starthrower

I might pick up that set myself. I have all of my Debussy music scattered on a bunch of different CDs, and I still don't have many of the pieces on the Martinon set.


----------



## Lenfer

*Hélène Grimaud* - *Reflection*
B000C5RRL8​


----------



## Lenfer

*Martha Argerich* - *The Collection 2: Concerto Recordings*
ASIN: B002DZX94Y​
I'm only missing "The Collection Box 4".


----------



## starthrower

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref...m-Submit.x=28&Adv-Srch-Music-Album-Submit.y=7


----------



## Guest

I decided to pull the trigger - I have Gardiner's recordings of the Brahms symphonies, and they are my preferred recordings, so I thought I would try this newest Brahms recording on the SDG label. My first listen was generally positive - Gardiner's ORR brings out a wonderful sound, and the balance between orchestra and choir (considered one of the top choirs today) was wonderful. It really brought out the emotions in this non-conventional requiem. I need to go back and listen to his earlier recording of the requiem to compare.


----------



## Lenfer

*Sonia Wieder-Atherton* - *Jewish Songs*
ASIN: B003A05TKI​
I sampled this on *Amazon.fr* it's lovely hope it arrives in time.


----------



## Vaneyes

Gubaidulina String Quartets 1 - 3, String Trio, with Danish Quartet.

View attachment 4160


----------



## opus55




----------



## violadude

Vaneyes said:


> Gubaidulina String Quartets 1 - 3, String Trio, with Danish Quartet.
> 
> View attachment 4160


That's the recording I have. Do you like this one better or that other complete one you posted?

EDIT: Just realized that you won't know until you actually listen to it. :lol:


----------



## Lenfer

Vaneyes said:


> Gubaidulina String Quartets 1 - 3, String Trio, with Danish Quartet.
> 
> View attachment 4160


I'd be interested to hear from both you and *Violadude* on this I may get this but haven't heard much before.


----------



## josecamoessilva

What can I say, I'm a sucker for low prices:









The performances are not bad; can't comment on the sound quality, as I've only listened to them in the car.


----------



## Lenfer

*Górecki* - *Symphony No 3*
*Zofia Kilanowicz,** Krakow Philharmonic Orchestra*, *Jacek Kasprzyk*​ASIN: B000026BQ8​
I think I have every version of this now available for sale on *Amazon UK*, 8 including this one.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Was cheap and I didn't have a recording of the orchestral suites already, so I ordered it this afternoon.


----------



## Lenfer

*Martha Argerich* - *The Collection 4* (*Complete Philips Recordings*)
*ASIN*: B004Q2MZPG​
*Deutsche Grammophon* "collection" boxed sets complete moving onto the *EMI* boxed sets. If anyone has or knows the content of the *EMI* boxes please let me know if they are any good.


----------



## Dowd

After the terrific Manze violin sonatas and the Pinnock led concerto grossi I decided to go "all-in" and get this 4CD set of Corelli's Ops. 1-4. Not sure what to expect but I always enjoy Wallfisch on violin.

The Purcell Quartet
Corelli
Sonatas for Strings
Chaconne Classics


----------



## opus55




----------



## Cnote11

To buy or not to buy? I'm in need of Sid Jame's advice here, as I know he owns this piece.










It can be had for 5.50 including shipping. So Sid, give me an idea if this would be worth the purchase.


----------



## samurai

On order from* Amazon
*Ludwig Van Beethoven: *9 Symphonies {1963},{ Box Set}, *featuring Herbert von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker.
Pyotr Tchaikovsky: *Symphonies 1-3, *performed by the London Symphony Orchestra under the baton of Igor Markevich.


----------



## Cnote11

Those are some essentials right there, samurai.


----------



## samurai

Cnote11 said:


> Those are some essentials right there, samurai.


Absolutely, CNote; can't wait to test-drive these babies!


----------



## science

Wanted the Enescu. Been hearing a lot of Enescu lately.


----------



## Thunders

I pre-ordered the Arturo Toscanini RCA Collection today (84 cd's + 1 dvd)









This set offers a reissue of RCA's 1992 compendium that encompassed all the recordings that Toscanini made with the New York Philharmonic, Philadelphia Orchestra, and NBC Symphony Orchestra. It also features two CDs of previously unreleased recordings with the BBC Symphony from the 1930s that were not included in the 1992 edition.


----------



## muxamed

One of the best performances of this work that I've heard.


----------



## Moira

Monks of the desert (Sony Music) 
Blessings, Peace & Harmony
www.christdesert.org









A CD of Gregorian Chant by the Benedictine Abbey of Christ in the Desert

This is soothing and beautiful plainchant.

Track 1 (Alma Redemptoris) Advent Season starts with bells, moves into chant in the Lydian mode, Mode V.
Track 2 (Salve Regina) Ordinary Time, Mode I - Dorian chant
Track 3 (Salve Mater) Mode V - Lydian
Track 4 (Sequence: Ave mundi spes Maria) Mode VII - Mixolydian
Track 5 (Sequence: Stabat Mater) Variously attributed to Innocent III and Jacopone da Todi Mode II - Hypodorian
Track 6 (Kyrie IV) Mode I - Dorian
Track 7 (Gloria IX) Mode VII - Mixolydian
Track 8 (Sanctus IV) Mode VIII - Hypomixolydian
Track 9 (Agnus Dei IV) Mode VI - Hypolydian
Track 10 (Rorate caeli) Advent Season Mode I - Dorian
Track 11 (Puer natus) Christmas Season Mode I - Dorian
Track 12 (Parce, Domine) Lenten Season Mode I - Dorian
Track 13 (Alleluia, O filii et filiae) Easter Season Mode II - Hypodorian
Track 14 (Salve festa dies) Easter Season Mode IV - Hypophrygian
Tracks 15-18 (Mass III, Kyrie, Gloria, Sanctus, Agnus Dei) Mode IV - Hypophyrgian
Track 19 (Alleluia, Confitemini) Easter Season Mode VIII - Hypomixolydian
Track 20 (Alleluia, Vir Dei) Gospel Acclamation for Saint Benedict Mode VI - Hypolydian
Track 21 (Alleluia, Iustus germinabit) Gospel Acclamation for Doctors Mode III - Phrygian
Track 22 (Alleluia, De profundis) Gospel Acclamation for the 33rd Sunday of Ordinary Time Mode VII - Mixolydian
Track 23 (Alleluia, Paratum cor meum) Melody is possibly from the beginning of the 11th Century Mode III - Phrygian

I wish I had had this CD when I was learning the medieval modes. The information is so dry without actual chant in that mode to listen to - and so rich when one actually hears it in context.

I enjoy Gregorian chant and this is one of the best recordings of it that I have.


----------



## neoshredder

Edit. I did turn it down for Beethoven: the String Quartets [Box Set] Beethoven comes first. Might still get Dvorak though in the future but Beethoven will be my concentration for now.


----------



## science

Ok, big day.










Not sure how I decided to get this. I had it on my wish list a long time, but the truth is I don't need it! I have Zinman in the Holidays and Bernstein in the other pieces, but of course other recordings can be interesting and it's like $7 or so. Also, I didn't know until I looked at the track list here that there are two versions of "The Unanswered Question."










Never heard this before and it turns out it was a big hit once upon a time. I do like Weill though.










This is the crowning jewel of this order. I'm really, really looking forward to this.

A little off-topic perhaps, but I got these too:








and


----------



## Guest

muxamed said:


> View attachment 4293
> 
> 
> One of the best performances of this work that I've heard.


That is an excellent recording if you prefer two male voices in Mahler's Lied. I waver back and forth - this is a great one, but sometimes I also prefer this:


----------



## kv466




----------



## Conor71

Ordered this yesterday :


----------



## neoshredder

Just ordered these. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B00002DEH4/ref=dp_image_text_0?ie=UTF8&n=5174&s=music
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B003W16T9A/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=5174&s=music


----------



## Conor71

Ordered this compilation of Electronic Music:


----------



## neoshredder

Conor71 said:


> Ordered this yesterday :


Wow! Awesome choice. I gotta get that some time in the future. I really enjoy Haydn's music.


----------



## Conor71

neoshredder said:


> Wow! Awesome choice. I gotta get that some time in the future. I really enjoy Haydn's music.


Thanks neoshredder  - yes this is some awesome Music and so much of it to listen to as well!.
If you like Haydn I can definetely recommend the Quartets, they are some of his greatest works!.


----------



## science

I made a mistake some years ago thinking I'd never want that many of Haydn's quartets, so I skipped the box and bought the op. 76 CDs. Then I got the 7 Last Words. Then I got the op. 77, and the op. 33. Soon I will get the op. 20. 

Always buy the box, my friends. Always buy the box.


----------



## Dowd

Normally I don't buy recordings simply for one piece, but if that piece is Brahms' op. 78 I often make an exception. Though usually recorded as a sonata for violin, there are several cello versions out there as well.

What I didn't expect is that this recording of Brahms two cello sonatas would be so fantastic. In fact, in just a week of listening to this CD, I'm ready to list this as my favorite recording. I own Rostropovich/Serkin, Isserlis/Hough, Barenboim/du Pré, Pöntinen/Thédeen, and Moyer/Green, and this is my favorite. A lovely, balanced, and nuanced recording. This is my introduction to both gentlemen, so I'm interested if anyone out in TC has additional recordings by them.

Yegor Dyachkov [cello] • Jean Saulnier [piano]
Brahms
Sonatas for Cello & Piano
Analekta


----------



## Sonata

science said:


> I made a mistake some years ago thinking I'd never want that many of Haydn's quartets, so I skipped the box and bought the op. 76 CDs. Then I got the 7 Last Words. Then I got the op. 77, and the op. 33. Soon I will get the op. 20.
> 
> Always buy the box, my friends. Always buy the box.


Good to know that's the way to go! I made a big impulse buy today on a Mahler boxed set. I know just a little of his music but he seems quite intriguing. Between great reviews and very good price, I pulled the trigger

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D0ZNWY/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details


----------



## Sonata

And as for Haydn, I have really been enjoying his work lately also. The cello concertos in particular.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sonata said:


> Good to know that's the way to go! I made a big impulse buy today on a Mahler boxed set. I know just a little of his music but he seems quite intriguing. Between great reviews and very good price, I pulled the trigger
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D0ZNWY/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details


I've been monitoring that product. Has the price gone down?


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered (have been considering the ligeti for ages dont know why I havent bought it before now!):


----------



## neoshredder

I really need to give Ligeti another try. Strangely, his more weird sounds are more to my liking than his traditional stuff. Nonetheless, I got too much music to listen to. So little time.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> I really need to give Ligeti another try. Strangely, his more weird sounds are more to my liking than his traditional stuff. Nonetheless, I got too much music to listen to. So little time.


His weird stuff being what?


----------



## neoshredder

AvantGarde.


----------



## science

Non-classical:


----------



## Sonata

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I've been monitoring that product. Has the price gone down?


It's currently 32.99, original list was over 70. I was going to hold off for six months or so but wanted to make sure I did not miss the good price.


----------



## science

Sonata said:


> It's currently 32.99, original list was over 70. I was going to hold off for six months or so but wanted to make sure I did not miss the good price.


Wow! Bought it. Thank you for letting us know!


----------



## science

After a very long wait, got this in the mail today.


----------



## Sonata

science said:


> Wow! Bought it. Thank you for letting us know!


Absolutely! By the way, how do you make the image icon of the CD pull into the message? I copy and paste the image, but all it does is pull in the link.


----------



## Pizzicato

*Handel - Zadok the Priest*


----------



## science

Sonata said:


> Absolutely! By the way, how do you make the image icon of the CD pull into the message? I copy and paste the image, but all it does is pull in the link.


When you click "reply," just above the box for typing there are a variety of little icons, starting from the left there is a "quote" thing, then a "video" thing, and the next thing there is an "icon" thing. If you click on that there's a thing that will help you post an image.

But I find it annoying, so I just manually type [I.M.G] without the periods and then type [/I.M.G] without the periods, and paste the image's URL (http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/5173AM2F9DL._SL500_AA300_.jpg) in the middle.

If you quote this post, you can see what I do:


----------



## Sonata

VOILA!!! Thanks Science!

(edited)


----------



## science

I see. What you need is the image itself on a page, like this: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/5173AM2F9DL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

How you get that is by a search from here: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&....,cf.osb&fp=4ea10f3c7976deb8&biw=1366&bih=574

That is a google image search limited to amazon.com (whose bandwidth I am comfortable using because they must make a profit from our activities here) limited to the size 300 x 300.

Without deleting the site:amazon.com part, type in what you want, like "Gesualdo madrigali" or whatever. Then click on "Full-size image." Then take that URL (the jpg) and put it between the







tags.


----------



## Vaneyes

violadude said:


> That's the recording I have. Do you like this one better or that other complete one you posted?
> 
> EDIT: Just realized that you won't know until you actually listen to it. :lol:


Gubaidulina, a recent arrival. Yes, I do prefer Danish Qt.(cpo/SQs 1 -3) over the Stamic Qt. (Supraphon/SQs 1 - 4). I bought the former after sampling both. Danish Qt., with extensive modern experience, sounded more in tune with this composer. The Stamic is more old school, seemed cautious, and is afforded less attractive recorded sound.


----------



## violadude

Vaneyes said:


> Gubaidulina, a recent arrival. Yes, I do prefer Danish Qt.(cpo/SQs 1 -3) over the Stamic Qt. (Supraphon/SQs 1 - 4). I bought the former after sampling both. Danish Qt., with extensive modern experience, sounded more in tune with this composer. The Stamic is more old school, seemed cautious, and is afforded less attractive recorded sound.


Cool, good to know that I have the "right" version.


----------



## Vaneyes

violadude said:


> Cool, good to know that I have the "right" version.


Well, I won't be that *bold*.

Sidenotes. I haven't heard Arditti Qt.'s 3. The live Royal SQ. 2 on YT is an ***-kicking interp., but with crap sound.

I wish Pacifica Quartet would do complete packages for Schnittke and Gubaidulina.


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered this:


----------



## science




----------



## Sonata

I've only been collecting classical for six or seven months, but I am obsessed with Requiems apparently. I already have Mozart, Durufle, Faure, Cherubini in C minor, Dvorak, Britten's War Requiem and two versions of Brahm's German Requiem.


----------



## Vaneyes

Honegger Symphonies 3 & 5, Pacific 231, with DanishNRSO/Jarvi.

Haydn Piano Sonatas (Vol. 3) with Marc-Andre Hamelin, a late May or early June release. An automatic buy for me, being a long-time sufferer of Haydn Piano Sonatas addiction.

View attachment 4552
View attachment 4553


Hamelin Haydn (Vol. 3) info:

http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/al.asp?al=CDA67882


----------



## Badinerie

After hearing Borodin' symphony No 1 on BBC radio 3 I bought this. Very enjoyable it is too.


----------



## Sonata

My Mahler's arriving today, my Mahler's arriving today!!! yay


----------



## pasido

Die Schonne Mullerin! I'm so excited to pop this bad boy in my stereo. Can't wait to lip sync the whole CD in the car like a boss (a weird one).


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered:


----------



## opus55

I love it when I find the package at home after work.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## opus55




----------



## neoshredder

Just ordered these 2.


----------



## Dowd

My first foray into Purcell. Looking forward to this lineup.

Beznosiuk • Coin • Podger • Hogwood
Purcell
Sonatas of 3 Parts, 1683
L'Oiseau-Lyre


----------



## sheffmark

I've not listened to it yet but its my new purchase!
I've not really listened to Grieg before so i thought i'd dabble with this one!


----------



## Lenfer

​
*Sviatoslav Richter* - *The Well-Tempered Clavier: Books I & II* (4 CDs)​







*Hélène Grimaud* - *Brahms: Piano Pieces Op. 116-119*​







*Hélène Grimaud* - *Ravel*/*Gershwin*: *Piano Concertos*​







*Hélène Grimaud* - *Brahms: Piano Concerto 1*​







*Beethoven*: *Piano Concerto No.4* - *Piano Sonatas Op.109* & *110*​


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^Welcome back L'enfer!


----------



## Lenfer

*Hélène Grimaud - Bach: Transcriptions*








*Hélène Grimaud - Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5; Piano Sonata No.28* (CD+DVD)








*Hélène Grimaud - Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos.19* (CD + DVD)​







*Glenn Gould* - *Live in Salzburg & Moscow*​
_I can't remember if I have already posted the *GG*_​


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Gosh what a lot of Hélène Grimaud!


----------



## Lenfer

*Hélène Grimaud* - *Schumann/Strauss*​


ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Gosh what a lot of Hélène Grimaud!


I got them before I came back to the *UK*, they were very cheap less than €15 for all of them.








*Alice Sara Ott* - *Liszt: Grandes Etudes De Paganini*​


----------



## Lenfer

*Gorecki - Symphony No. 3, Op. 36 (2 different CDs)*








*Various Artists - Chopin: Complete Edition*​ (17 CD boxed set)​
I think that's everything! :tiphat:​


----------



## Sonata

brand new to Bach cantatas...we'll see how it goes!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

*Michael Nyman*

The Composer's Cut Series Volume 2: Nyman - Greenaway Revisited
Michael Nyman band directed from the piano by Michael Nyman


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sonata said:


> brand new to Bach cantatas...we'll see how it goes!


Excellent selection of cantatas to start you off, but when you seriously get into them I suggest you check out Masaaki Suzuki's recordings with the Bach Collegium Japan.


----------



## Sonata

I'll definitely take note of that. Thanks!


----------



## josecamoessilva

Managed to go almost a month without any significant purchases, but broke down tonight and got some Dietrich Buxtehude:









Should be here friday; notes to follow.
J


----------



## neoshredder

I was thinking about getting that Buxtehude box set as well. Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## neoshredder

Will give Ligeti another chance. Decided to get this.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^For the *LigetiFest?*


----------



## neoshredder

His Etudes for Piano were voted best of the 90's on Amazon.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> His Etudes for Piano were voted best of the 90's on Amazon.


Surely you didn't buy for that reason alone! :lol:


----------



## neoshredder

Yeah I did actually. I heard a track from youtube as well. It was pretty wild.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> Yeah I did actually. I heard a track from youtube as well. It was pretty wild.




Well I hope you enjoy the music anyway.


----------



## neoshredder

This is the youtube video I was talking about.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> This is the youtube video I was talking about.


Yes I've seen that one many times. A great performance of one of my favourite etudes.


----------



## samurai

Just ordered from* Amazon:

*Antonin Dvorak--*Complete Symphonic Works {Box Set}, *performed by the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra under the baton of Vaclav Neumann.
Jean Sibelius--*Complete Symphonies{Box Set}, *featuring the Utah Symphony led by Maurice Abravanel.


----------



## cwarchc

I've just ordered these from Amazon









and









as well as


----------



## mitchflorida

This is my all-time favorite violin CD


----------



## cwarchc

Just bought another???
Lots of gaps to fill in in my limited experience


----------



## kv466




----------



## AndyS

I have the new/reissued Kirsten Flagstad Decca recitals winging it's way to me at the moment

Quite excited - her recordings of Tristan und Isolde (EMI) and Das Rheingold, and a few random (but exciting) youtube clips aside, I've regrettably not heard a huge amount of Flagstads work, and haven't been able to appreciate her in the way I feel I should


----------



## Badinerie

I went in to a local Charity shop about an hour ago. Came out with 2 LP' for 2 quid.

1, Schubert ; String Quartet in D minor D.810 Death and the Maiden - The Hungarian SQ (Turnabout TV 34472S)
2, Borodin String Quartet no2 in D + Dvorak String Quartet in F 'American' - Gabrieli SQ (Classics for Pleasure CFP 40041)

I hadnt heard The Dvorak quartet before. Im only on the _ii Lento_ now and I love it already!

(Images from the net)

















BTW kv466 Nice Wang.....Nice Marshall tooI


----------



## kv466

^^ Thanks! This girl is not only gorgeous but she plays really wonderfully and has great taste in choices and in expression. 

Oh,...and that's my first Marshall! I've always been a Fender player and I gotta say that I really like my new tone, even though the speaker's still breakin' in.

Nice finds, yourself.


----------



## luismsoaresmartins

I've bought those in the past week:









































A lot of money "invested" on those, but I have really high expectations!


----------



## josecamoessilva

Eagerly awaiting the Karajan 1960s Box Set international launch (May 14 according to DG's site, which doesn't list the US price...) so I too can invest in it.


----------



## luismsoaresmartins

josecamoessilva said:


> Eagerly awaiting the Karajan 1960s Box Set international launch (May 14 according to DG's site, which doesn't list the US price...) so I too can invest in it.


I pre-ordered it in amazon.co.uk, it was the lowest price i could find... Anyone "discovered" an even lower price?


----------



## josecamoessilva

After a lot of dithering, I saw that Amazon had dropped price on Buxtehude's Complete Harpsichord Music (Amazon prices vary $5 from day to day, I assume they're making pricing experiments) and took the plunge; the discs should be here on Wed:


----------



## Hausmusik

My latest purchases, part one:


----------



## Hausmusik

My latest purchases, part two:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Some marvelously played Schubert.


----------



## neoshredder




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


>


I don't like that version of no. 1. You have to listen to the version played by John Williams plus Australian Chamber Orchestra or the original version for full orchestra on Brilliant Classics' "Giuliani Complete Guitar Concertos." The version on the one you purchased is shorter and for guitar and string orchestra rather than full orchestra.


----------



## neoshredder

String Orchestra sounds good. But I might get both. This version has all of Giuliani though. Compared to Mozart. Nice.  I always thought Mozart on guitar would sound great. Btw I don't see that cd on amazon.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> String Orchestra sounds good. But I might get both. This version has all of Giuliani though. Compared to Mozart. Nice.  I always thought Mozart on guitar would sound great. Btw I don't see that cd on amazon.


Links:


----------



## neoshredder

Are both links the same version of the concerto?


----------



## opus55

Look what I found when I got home from work. I like the mini LP sleeves in Argerich box set - very cute.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> Are both links the same version of the concerto?


No. The first one is of the 30 minute version (rather than the 24 minute version) for guitar and strings and the second version is the _original_ version if the concerto (still 30 minutes) for solo guitar and an orchestra consisting of pairs of flutes, oboes, clarinets, bassoons and horns with strings.

The recording of John Williams+ACO is I've heard the first version recorded of the longer version. The ACO has always been into historically informed performance (they always play Classical period music on gut strings tuned a=430 and original (or replicas of) wind and brass instruments) and from the Amazon excerpts I have listened to and other ACO recordings I have heard I can tell you that their playing is _superb!_ Both that and the recording of the complete guitar concertos are pretty cheap on Amazon and I would recommend getting them as well if you really want to get into Giuliani's guitar concertos.

But congratulations on your purchase anyway. I believe that Giuliani is an extremely underrated composer and his guitar concertos (in original form rather than the silly abridged version which was the standard version of the piece when Pepe Romero recorded it back then) need a place in the standard concerto repertoire.


----------



## Badinerie

Bought this yesterday its great fun (?!) Terfel is wonderfull and Malfitano takes a real run and jump at the end. Wheeee!


----------



## mitchflorida

This is a very pleasant surprise. When you are tired of hearing the same old, same old.


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Links:


I decided to get those versions as well plus "The Great Guitar Concertos" cd. Alright I'm done spending for a while.


----------



## alexc

Great deal on new complete Beethoven piano sonatas recording!

http://itunes.apple.com/us/preorder/beethoven-complete-piano-sonatas/id525810495
Only $9.99 for all of the Beethoven piano sonatas! It's a new recording played by HJ Lim, released by EMI Classics

Here's a video of her as well (there's a bunch more on YouTube):


----------



## josecamoessilva

neoshredder said:


> Alright I'm done spending for a while.


I've said those same words often; alas, the "a while" seems to only last until a tempting recording crosses your path. (Reading this thread is one of the things that tends to shorten that "a while" significantly.)


----------



## opus55

wrong thread -deleted-


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

My guitar teacher had an extra copy so it ended up in my possession:


----------



## Moira

Naxos 8.550054









Beethoven Piano Sonatas (Volume 2)
Waldstein (Piano Sonata No 21), Tempest (Piano Sonata No 31), Les Adieux (Piano Sonata No 26) with Jeno Jando at the piano.

Yes, I do know this isn't a 'favourite' recording of most of the people here, but I have found it to dynamically interesting, and Jando has a lovely clean style of playing. Also, I find him quite faithful to the written score, so one knows what the music is supposed to sound like.

Actually as I am sitting at my desk listening to the CD I realise that I like it very much indeed.


----------



## Hausmusik

Brahms, Sextets
L'Archibudelli

This has been on my wish list for quite a while. Price finally dropped low enough for me to bite.


----------



## Moira

Ligeti fans will be happy to know that I have taken note of their bias, together with my own liking for a Ligeti piece I ran into in the previous symphony season and I have acquired not one, but TWO Ligeti CDs. 

Both are Naxos CDS, the first being his Etudes played by Idil Biret, Piano and the second being his String Quartets Nos 1 and 2 by the Parker Quartet. 

I am looking forward to listening to them in the next few days.


----------



## josecamoessilva

*Karajan 1960s boxed set*

Amazon (US) is listing the Deutsche Grammophon 1960s Karajan boxed set for a little under $500. Must. Stop. The. One-Click. Order. Of. Financial. Doom.

(My Buxtehude _Complete Harpsichord Music_ boxed set arrived; very nice pieces -- you can see some of Buxtehude's influence on JS Bach, basically when noticing what appear to be Bach influences on Bux. )

Added later: Deutsche's own page lists the boxed set for around $280, so what's with the ridiculous markup at Amazon?


----------



## opus55




----------



## neoshredder

josecamoessilva said:


> I've said those same words often; alas, the "a while" seems to only last until a tempting recording crosses your path. (Reading this thread is one of the things that tends to shorten that "a while" significantly.)


You were right. I just couldn't get over my intrigue for Schnittke. My favorite Modern Composer at the moment.


----------



## Hausmusik




----------



## Arsakes




----------



## samurai

josecamoessilva said:


> Amazon (US) is listing the Deutsche Grammophon 1960s Karajan boxed set for a little under $500. Must. Stop. The. One-Click. Order. Of. Financial. Doom.
> 
> (My Buxtehude _Complete Harpsichord Music_ boxed set arrived; very nice pieces -- you can see some of Buxtehude's influence on JS Bach, basical Added later: Deutsche's own page lists the boxed set for around $280, so what's with the ridiculous markup at Amazon?


@ josecameossilva, Regarding the Karajan box set you purchaesd, I was wondering if it's all by one composer, or a variety? You really spent 500 bucks on it? You're a better man than I, that's for sure! :cheers:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus




----------



## neoshredder

Arsakes said:


>


Corelli is one of my favorite composers. Great choice.


----------



## Sid James

Moira said:


> ...but I have found it to dynamically interesting, and Jando has a lovely clean style of playing. Also, I find him quite faithful to the written score....


Some do find him bland, but I actually like* Jeno Jando *as well, kind of for the reason that you mention. He doesn't _sex up _anything, he keeps things simple and direct, no mucking around. I like what I've heard by him on Naxos, not that recording, but works of Rachmaninov and Bartok.



Moira said:


> Ligeti fans will be happy to know that I have taken note of their bias, together with my own liking for a Ligeti piece I ran into in the previous symphony season and I have acquired not one, but TWO Ligeti CDs.
> 
> Both are Naxos CDS, the first being his Etudes played by Idil Biret, Piano and the second being his String Quartets Nos 1 and 2 by the Parker Quartet.
> 
> I am looking forward to listening to them in the next few days.


I've got both of those cd's. I esp. like *Idil Biret's *take on the etudes, which is I think not orthodox, so to speak. As she explains in the notes, she did it differently in terms of interpreting the score. I think more liberally, and it definitely sounds that way compared to Pierre Laurent Aimard (who is more crisp and refined, maybe a bit detached, but Biret plays it with more passion to my ears, warts and all). Look out for her recording of Boulez's three sonatas, also on Naxos, a firm favourite of mine. It won a coveted Diapason d'or award.

Re the SQ's done by *Parker Quartet*, an old review of mine on that cd, here on http://www.talkclassical.com/5998-ligeti-anyone-4.html#post82455 thread...


----------



## Badinerie

Been bothering the Charity shops again. A couple of 99p finds. ( I always let them keep the odd penny!)
The Messiah on Remastered cd is wonderfull. Marjorie Thomas is a lovely Contralto. The complete version is available
The Beethoven LP looks like its in very good nick. Dont think I have any piano solo stuff from Daniel Barebum!


----------



## Vaneyes

Pre-ordered the latest Wit Penderecki, after partaking of delicious samplings.

View attachment 5158


----------



## cwarchc

A win on ebay last night £26 brand new still sealed, not bad for 17 cd's
You just can't have enough cello


----------



## Sid James

cwarchc said:


> ...You just can't have enough cello
> 
> ...


Agreed, and Du Pre was of course a legend of the instrument. I don't remember meeting anyone, actually, who doesn't like the cello. It seems that most people respond to its rich and woody tone, it may well be that feeling of warmth and depth (well that's it in a nutshell for me).

Enjoy the set, looks like very good stuff.


----------



## Badinerie

Badinerie said:


> Been bothering the Charity shops again. A couple of 99p finds. ( I always let them keep the odd penny!)
> The Messiah on Remastered cd is wonderfull. Marjorie Thomas is a lovely Contralto. The complete version is available
> The Beethoven LP looks like its in very good nick. Dont think I have any piano solo stuff from Daniel Barebum!
> 
> View attachment 5152
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153


Well I can see why the Barenboim is in as new condition...a curious mixture of rushed through and lackluster Ive yet to hear!


----------



## Guest

cwarchc said:


> A win on ebay last night £26 brand new still sealed, not bad for 17 cd's
> You just can't have enough cello
> 
> View attachment 5163


I have to confess - with the exception of her wonderful performance of Elgar's Cello Concerto, much of Jacqueline Du Pre's works leave me cold. How much, I wonder, of her appeal is in the mystique surrounding her early and untimely death? Much like Kathleen Ferrier's recording of Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde on the eve of her own death (makes the Abschied all that more poignant) - and yet I wouldn't necessarily count hers as one of the better performances of that work.


----------



## Guest

Badinerie said:


> Well I can see why the Barenboim is in as new condition...a curious mixture of rushed through and lackluster Ive yet to hear!


It was this recording of these Beethoven piano sonatas that first introduced me to these works, and I agree - I found Barenboim's interpretations and performances to be wanting. Especially when compared to such masters as Kempff. It has been years since I have picked this recording back up - and I don't ever really intend to. Still, I suppose 99p is about what it is worth.


----------



## kv466




----------



## Moira

Verdi Requiem, London Philharmonic Orchestra.
1983 recording.

Haven't listened to it yet.


----------



## josecamoessilva

samurai said:


> @ josecameossilva, Regarding the Karajan box set you purchaesd, I was wondering if it's all by one composer, or a variety? You really spent 500 bucks on it? You're a better man than I, that's for sure! :cheers:


In a feat of self control (and price shock) I haven't bought it yet. I think that the retail price will come down to around $250 or so; after all, DG lists it for $280. The DG page for the box set has details of each disc (they are by many composers, all the Karajan recordings in the 60s):

http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/cat/single?sort=newest_rec&PRODUCT_NR=4790055&UNBUYABLE=1&per_page=50&ART_ID=KARHE&flow_per_page=50&presentation=flow

Cheers,
JCS


----------



## tdc

This composer intrigues me, and got all of these on sale.


----------



## samurai

josecamoessilva said:


> In a feat of self control (and price shock) I haven't bought it yet. I think that the retail price will come down to around $250 or so; after all, DG lists it for $280. The DG page for the box set has details of each disc (they are by many composers, all the Karajan recordings in the 60s):
> 
> http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/c...T_ID=KARHE&flow_per_page=50&presentation=flow
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> JCS


@ JCS, All I can say is good luck to you when/if you decide to pull the trigger on this bad boy! :cheers:


----------



## AndyS

Looking forward to the Massenet - I've never heard any of his works and been meaning to discover him for a while


----------



## Sonata

Wagner "Ring without words"

He's been a tough nut for me to crack, we'll see if this helps.


----------



## neoshredder




----------



## muxamed

DrMike said:


> That is an excellent recording if you prefer two male voices in Mahler's Lied. I waver back and forth - this is a great one, but sometimes I also prefer this:
> View attachment 4373


Yes, Klemperer's recording is perhaps the one I listen to most. I also like Haitink's recording with Janet Baker.


----------



## muxamed

An excellent set of Mahler's symphonies.


----------



## josecamoessilva

I was browsing some music blogs over lunch and accidentally my fingers wandered into iTunes to buy HJ Lim's performance of the complete Beethoven piano sonatas. How these things happen I shall never know.









JCS


----------



## Vaneyes

On a recommendation from Air some time ago. I'm a sucker for "Clair de lune" done well.

View attachment 5242


----------



## samurai

@ JCS, As in that old ad for the Yellow Pages, you simply "let your fingers do the walking". :lol:


----------



## Vesteralen

When I find a disc I really like from my library, I don't copy it, I buy it.


----------



## neoshredder

Got this for a really good price.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^Matches your avatar!


----------



## neoshredder

Haha yeah. I just had his Concerti Grossi Op. 6 before. Under $3 per cd was worth it and to show I'm a true fan by having all his works.


----------



## Norse

A Brilliant Classics set with all of Martinu's symphonies (Neeme Järvi/Bamberg SO). Haven't listened to it yet, though.


----------



## Vesteralen

Vesteralen said:


> View attachment 5260
> 
> 
> When I find a disc I really like from my library, I don't copy it, I buy it.


I suppose I should have added..and if I can't afford to buy it at this time, I keep it on my list for the future - but I still don't copy it. (None of us can buy everything we like, can we?)


----------



## Badinerie

Oh! Been at the charity shops again....3 for a pound...all excellent condition


----------



## NightHawk

New fuel for my current Haydn glut:







- quartets op. 17






- quartets op. 20 






- quartets op. 64 - 1-3 also 2nd vol. 2, 4-6






- quartets op. 71






- last four Piano Trios

I also purchased vol.s 2 and 3 of Jean-Effram Bavouzet's magnificent recordings of the piano sonatas and the last Piano Trios.

So far, I've only collected the symphonies (all) the quartets and now, the last Piano Trios. Will probably branch out into the concerto repertoire. Wary of the operas...not a medium associated with Haydn's legacy.


----------



## Tero

Two sets of Sibelius symphonies. Berglund and Segerstam.


----------



## Guest

Adding to my collection of Klemperer's recordings:


----------



## samurai

Just ordered from *Amazon *the following:

Felix Mendelssohn--*Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4, *featuring the Berliner Philharmoniker and Herbert von Karajan.
Robert Schumann--*The Symphonies { Box Set}, *again performed by the Berliner Philharmoniker under the baton of Maestro von Karajan.


----------



## science

Hopin' that "HarpsichordConcerto" will hate on me a bit, taking a lil' of the load from "some guy."

































The former is Eighth Blackbird: Fred. I'll have to figure out why it's called that. None of the works on the disk are called that. It is Rzewski.

















There you go HC. Hate away. Let us know whether any of this is as good as Haydn.


----------



## science

More (and now I expect to be hated by most everybody):

















































Man, I wish I had some Andrea Bocelli - or even better, some J. Strauss II - to put there.


----------



## science

One more Kronos, and then I'll get off everyone's nerves:










Oops. I forgot I had this. This would've been almost as good as some J. Strauss II or crossover:










Ah, there you go. Now I'm pretty sure that "some guy" can hate on me for awhile, taking a little pressure of "HarpsichordConcerto." But just in case he can't yet, check this out:










Setting aside the vindictiveness for a moment, I really do appreciate the people who let me know that this was available for about $30 on amazon. Looking forward to it.

And now something to demonstrate that my bad taste extends even to the Renaissance:

















Whew!


----------



## Sonata

I've been on a major solo keyboard kick as of late, and I really am blown away by the variety of music that can be made from just one instrument. I decided to branch into the slightly more obscure:










I have on pre-order some non-classical (the new Serj Tankian and Delain albums, as well as Boys for Pele by Tori Amos.)
I also have designs on purchasing a complete Beethoven Piano sonata cycle, but am still researching which one might be the most desirable for me.


----------



## Sonata

science said:


> Setting aside the vindictiveness for a moment, I really do appreciate the people who let me know that this was available for about $30 on amazon. Looking forward to it.


yay! I have really enjoyed that set so far.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ordered today:


----------



## lou

Sonata said:


> I also have designs on purchasing a complete Beethoven Piano sonata cycle, but am still researching which one might be the most desirable for me.


Interestingly I just came across this set, however it is on iTunes. A wonderful price though and it even includes a PDF copy of the liner notes. Over 9 hours of music for only $9.99! Just thought I'd mention it, I'm about to purchase it myself. Cheers!


----------



## samurai

Hi, Lou; It's really good seeing you back posting. Hope you and yours are well tonight and I look forward to reading many more of your posts. Steve


----------



## Sid James

*@ science* - That *Brumell Earthquake Mass *is amazing. The most complex work to survive from the early music period, along with Tallis' _Spem in Alium_. I think things like this put complexity of today's composers to shame (or at least equal them). There is much visceral power in the Brumel piece, it's like a wall of sound, a mighty Gothic cathedral in sound.










The* Dutilleux and Lutoslawski cello concertos *- this very recording got me into both composers - is just great too. Interesting contrast between these two works, also their gestation, both commissioned by Rostropovich. I have branched out, and other works I like by them are the former's _Sym.#2 'Le Double,' _and Lutoslawski's song-cycles (superb).


----------



## science

Sid James said:


> *@ science* - That *Brumell Earthquake Mass *is amazing. The most complex work to survive from the early music period, along with Tallis' _Spem in Alium_. I think things like this put complexity of today's composers to shame (or at least equal them). There is much visceral power in the Brumel piece, it's like a wall of sound, a mighty Gothic cathedral in sound.


I just listened to it today, and I agree 100%. Amazing work, and this seems to be a good recording of it too.


----------



## Lenfer

lou said:


> Interestingly I just came across this set, however it is on iTunes. A wonderful price though and it even includes a PDF copy of the liner notes. Over 9 hours of music for only $9.99! Just thought I'd mention it, I'm about to purchase it myself. Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 5467


It's also on *Amazon* with a different cover.

*ASIN: B007OYFCVC*


----------



## Lenfer

*Catrin Finch* - *Bach*: *Goldberg Variations * (transcribed for harp)​


----------



## lou

Lenfer said:


> It's also on *Amazon* with a different cover.
> 
> *ASIN: B007OYFCVC*


And for almost $100 as well!

Having downloaded the iTunes version last night, I can tell you that the sound quality is fantastic. This is one of the newer "Mastered For iTunes" sets and it shows. The PDF notes are 29 pages, with a few wonderful photos and Ms. Lim's essay on Beethoven and the sonatas. I'm very pleased with the purchase and my wife is happy to not have another bulky boxed set taking up shelf space.


----------



## Sonata




----------



## Sonata

lou said:


> And for almost $100 as well!
> 
> Having downloaded the iTunes version last night, I can tell you that the sound quality is fantastic. This is one of the newer "Mastered For iTunes" sets and it shows. The PDF notes are 29 pages, with a few wonderful photos and Ms. Lim's essay on Beethoven and the sonatas. I'm very pleased with the purchase and my wife is happy to not have another bulky boxed set taking up shelf space.


I know it's darn near heretical to some classical fans, but I personally have no issues with downloading. A good portion of my music quite frankly comes from downloads. I do have a hesitation with the set. I have heard she plays with a very fast tempo throughout compared to other sets. I'm not sure that's my cup of tea, although it's not a full deal breaker to me. I also have to say, other than three or four sonatas, I'm going to be listening to these all for the first time. Is this one you'd be comfortable recommending to a Beethoven P.S. newbie? The other sets I was considering were Brendel's, Barenboim's first set, or Gilels not-quite-complete set.


----------



## Lenfer

lou said:


> And for almost $100 as well!
> 
> Having downloaded the iTunes version last night, I can tell you that the sound quality is fantastic. This is one of the newer "Mastered For iTunes" sets and it shows. The PDF notes are 29 pages, with a few wonderful photos and Ms. Lim's essay on Beethoven and the sonatas. I'm very pleased with the purchase and my wife is happy to not have another bulky boxed set taking up shelf space.


You can buy them new from other sellers here in the *UK* via *Amazon* *US* for $50. I have used them and they are very good, I have no idea why *Amazon US* are charging so much. I just dislike digital downloads, I'm glad your happy with them though and it's good to know *Apple* are improving the quality of their downloads.


----------



## lou

Sonata said:


> I know it's darn near heretical to some classical fans, but I personally have no issues with downloading. A good portion of my music quite frankly comes from downloads. I do have a hesitation with the set. I have heard she plays with a very fast tempo throughout compared to other sets. I'm not sure that's my cup of tea, although it's not a full deal breaker to me. I also have to say, other than three or four sonatas, I'm going to be listening to these all for the first time. Is this one you'd be comfortable recommending to a Beethoven P.S. newbie? The other sets I was considering were Brendel's, Barenboim's first set, or Gilels not-quite-complete set.


Dear Sonata,

I'm most likely as much, or more, a newbie than you! In the past, I've only been familiar with Beethoven's symphonies. This will be my first sonata collection. I jumped at it simply due to the price. I'm sure others here can weigh-in on the merits of specific performances. Cheers!


----------



## lou

Lenfer said:


> You can buy them new from other sellers here in the *UK* via *Amazon* *US* for $50. I have used them and they are very good, I have no idea why *Amazon US* are charging so much. I just dislike digital downloads, I'm glad your happy with them though and it's good to know *Apple* are improving the quality of their downloads.


I still prefer the physical CD as well, but have slowly been selectively purchasing a few downloaded albums. When they included a digital booklet, along with the music, it's almost as good for me. I can listen on my iPad and read the booklet at the same time. It reminds me of my youth, when I would put on an album, sit on my bed and peruse the album cover and liner notes while listening.


----------



## samurai

lou said:


> I still prefer the physical CD as well, but have slowly been selectively purchasing a few downloaded albums. When they included a digital booklet, along with the music, it's almost as good for me. I can listen on my iPad and read the booklet at the same time. It reminds me of my youth, when I would put on an album, sit on my bed and peruse the album cover and liner notes while listening.


Ah, The good old days! Such wonderful memories of those nights in my attic bedroom listening to Hendrix, ELP, The Beatles, Traffic and Zeppelin whilst reading the liner notes. A never to be forgotten experience, that's for sure.


----------



## Tero

I held off buying a box of Tchaikovsky symphonies, got cheap download instead. Still processing it. Poked around Prokofiev, but really did not all the ones in the box.

This I got just to make it a 25 dollar order with the previous one.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000013QT/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i02


----------



## lou

samurai said:


> Ah, The good old days! Such wonderful memories of those nights in my attic bedroom listening to Hendrix, ELP, The Beatles, Traffic and Zeppelin whilst reading the liner notes. A never to be forgotten experience, that's for sure.


So true! It even occurs to me that it was a multi-sensory experience, as I also enjoyed the smell of a new vinyl record. Not to mention you could actually read the lyrics and see the photos, as they weren't reduced to the size of a postcard. At least that's one advantage with the digital liner notes, they can be read more easily, especially on the new iPad screen. Anyway, back to vinyl; I've taken several of my old records and framed them to hang on the wall. Our guests always get a kick out of looking at them and they make great conversation starters.


----------



## samurai

This I-Pod {?} generation will never know what they are missing; I think our generation is amongst the luckiest, as we got to enjoy those vinyl memories and sensual experiences as well as all the modern technological breakthroughs in music of the present.


----------



## science

samurai said:


> This I-Pod {?} generation will never know what they are missing; I think our generation is amongst the luckiest, as we got to enjoy those vinyl memories and sensual experiences as well as all the modern technological breakthroughs in music of the present.


You're also the first generation able to relive your childhood with DVDs of the TV shows of your youth etc.

I think if I could have chosen when & where to be born, I would've chosen the American East Coast elite c. 1930. Growing up with the classic b&w films, swing jazz, Broadway; tour Europe after the war, then to be a beatnik listening to the Bird and the Chicago bluesmen... Still maybe young enough to enjoy the British invasion but old enough to patronize classical music live and on LP in the days of Bernstein, Karajan, Szell; take a safari or two, then in retirement travel through the former Eastern Bloc, gloating over my generation's victory in the great ideological struggles of our time,!then a decade in a retirement home reliving it all on CD and DVD, remembering the music and the films and the books and the women and girls, and to die complacently without knowing that Bush II had set my country on the road to financial and moral ruin.

Would've been a great life.


----------



## Lenfer

lou said:


> I still prefer the physical CD as well, but have slowly been selectively purchasing a few downloaded albums. When they included a digital booklet, along with the music, it's almost as good for me. I can listen on my iPad and read the booklet at the same time. It reminds me of my youth, when I would put on an album, sit on my bed and peruse the album cover and liner notes while listening.


That's pretty nice I've have yet to see a "digital" booklet". I have an iPad 3 but don't use it so much for music mostly for crosswords and such. 

I have noticed that more and more of the "premium" CDs being released come with really nice booklets and books I enjoy reading them. *Deutsche Grammophon* have started a scheme if you have the CD in your CD drive you can go onto their website and download album art and other goodies. It's just a new scheme but I imagine as time goes on they will add more, worth keeping an eye out for *DG* releases if your into digital.


----------



## Sonata

Dowloading appeals to my "have to have this music NOW" impulses. But since I've started listening to classical music seriously, there's something enjoyable about having boxed sets. I have Brahm's complete chamber music and Mahler's complete works this way, and I like that too. Or if I can find a great low deal on a used CD (classical or otherwise)


----------



## Arabella

I was just bought La Bohème, after I lost my first copy.
It was the first full opera I had ever listened to, so one closest to my heart.


----------



## lou

Lenfer said:


> That's pretty nice I've have yet to see a "digital" booklet". I have an iPad 3 but don't use it so much for music mostly for crosswords and such.
> 
> I have noticed that more and more of the "premium" CDs being released come with really nice booklets and books I enjoy reading them. *Deutsche Grammophon* have started a scheme if you have the CD in your CD drive you can go onto their website and download album art and other goodies. It's just a new scheme but I imagine as time goes on they will add more, worth keeping an eye out for *DG* releases if your into digital.


Thanks for the tip!  That is very appealing to me and I think more labels should do something similar, especially if they want to command the same pricing policies and deter pirating.


----------



## lou

Sonata said:


> Dowloading appeals to my "have to have this music NOW" impulses. But since I've started listening to classical music seriously, there's something enjoyable about having boxed sets. I have Brahm's complete chamber music and Mahler's complete works this way, and I like that too. Or if I can find a great low deal on a used CD (classical or otherwise)


I also have an affinity for box sets, currently owning two Beethoven symphony collections, one Mahler and one Tchaikovsky. The downloads do provide that instant gratification though!


----------



## Lenfer

Arabella said:


> I was just bought La Bohème, after I lost my first copy.
> It was the first full opera I had ever listened to, so one closest to my heart.


Hi *Arabella* welcome to the forum! Which release of *La Bohème* did you purchase?


----------



## Lenfer

​*Evgeny Kissin*: *Plays Chopin* (5 CDs)
*ASIN*: B002ZF2IDU​


----------



## Lenfer

*Daniel Barenboim*: *The Warsaw Recital*
*ASIN*: B004GK91LE​


----------



## Lenfer

*Alban Berg Quartet*: *Janácek: String Quartets Nos. 1& 2* / *Dvorák: Piano Quintet In A*

This ones not for me but hey. :tiphat:​


----------



## Lenfer

*Mischa Maisky* - *Bach: Six Cello Suites* (_2011_)​
I had some reservations about *Maisky's* playing style and I already have a few different recordings of *Bach's* cello suites. However I heard enough of this today to make me reconsider this is a re-recording and has made me think twice about *Maisky*.

I will have to listen several times before I make up my mind as it is the most unusual recording of the suites I've heard yet. He's not *Rostropovich* I may go back an buy his original we shall see.


----------



## Badinerie

The scourge of the charity shop strikes again! for the princely sum of £1.00 each and all in excellent condition...









































Not sure about the Bach recording. The musicianship it stunning but the recording is really bright? and makes the period harpsichord painfull to listen to! I suppose it might grow on me...

Edited to say....sussed it! I just turned the volume up really loud! It seems to mellow it out! That cadenza at the end of the first movement of the 5th Brandenburg is


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^The English Concert's recording is probably the best out of all the Brandenburg recordings. And if I remember correctly, that cadenza in no. 5 was the first cadenza to be entirely written out by the composer.


----------



## AndyS

Trying to get some more French music - my Debussy is limited to Regine Crespin's recordings of Trois Chansons de Bilitis (which is one of my favourite classical recordings) and a version of Sirenes from the Nocturnes (not sure who by), and I've yet to experience any Massenet but have been meaning to check out Werther, Manon and (in particular) Esclarmonde - the recording included in there was said to be the one Dame Joan was proudest of


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered these 2 - I have the live Karajan M9 and will be interested to see how it compares to the studio version.


----------



## Sonata

AndyS said:


> View attachment 5629
> 
> View attachment 5630
> 
> 
> Trying to get some more French music - my Debussy is limited to Regine Crespin's recordings of Trois Chansons de Bilitis (which is one of my favourite classical recordings) and a version of Sirenes from the Nocturnes (not sure who by), and I've yet to experience any Massenet but have been meaning to check out Werther, Manon and (in particular) Esclarmonde - the recording included in there was said to be the one Dame Joan was proudest of


Have you had a listen to the Debussy set yet? I've been keen on him lately and was contemplating getting a set of his music. Are these his complete works, or no? I suppose it doesn't matter. 18 discs is quite a lot of music to listen to.


----------



## luismsoaresmartins

I've bought the Debussy's, and I strongly recommended it. Heavy on Boulez, but I like that  The piano works were a remarkable surprise to me, extremely pleasant! I don't think they are "complete" works, but the importance of that is very subjective.


----------



## Lenfer

I received some new CDs in the post:










*Khatia Buniatishvili* - *Franz Liszt* (CD + DVD)

*ASIN*: B004UPLPD2










*Anne Gastinel* - *Bach* - *Cello Suites*

*ASIN*: B000YQ8B2E​










*Mischa Maisky* - *Bach*: *6 Suites for Solo Cello* (Original? 1996)

*ASIN*: B000001GMX​

The "newer" *Maisky* recording here was rather good and I'm interested in comparing the two. The second may make it into my "top ten" *Bach Suites* however more study will be needed.

From what I've heard of the first recording the second is has less of the "warped" feeling that was mentioned in an earlier post by Mr. *Hilly* although I think his point is still valid. :tiphat:


----------



## AndyS

Sonata said:


> Have you had a listen to the Debussy set yet? I've been keen on him lately and was contemplating getting a set of his music. Are these his complete works, or no? I suppose it doesn't matter. 18 discs is quite a lot of music to listen to.


I've not had A chance yet as it only arrived yesterday, but I'll let you know. I've not heard much Debussy as I've said, so thought it was a good price to pick up a lot of his work


----------



## science




----------



## Klavierspieler

filler


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

With some money I got as an early birthday preset from my grandparents, I ordered the following today:


----------



## Sonata

I'm a bit of a Mendelssohn nut and this was on sale at deepdiscounts.com for 32 bucks, free shipping.


----------



## science

@ CoAG - I really enjoy that Ligeti opera. Ought to be more popular.


----------



## science

The Maw is of course new to me, and I look forward to it. Heard good things.

The Fauré I have by Ma et. al., and I like it, but in general I _love_ Fauré's music, so I suspect I'll have much warmer feelings about these works if I try other recordings. This'll be my second try. I love Domus doing Fauré's quintets. Phenomenal music, phenomenal recording.

















The Zelenka mass promises to be extraordinary. Unless I'm disappointed, I'll be pushing it in the recommendations project soon. If you haven't heard of it, but have any interest in Baroque choral music, look it up, read what the people say, and I'll bet it'll be one of your next purchases.

L'estro armonico must be the most famous stuff by Vivaldi that I don't already have. I'm a fan of Biondi in Vivaldi though, never heard anything I didn't really enjoy.

















Some odds and ends from Debussy that I look forward to.

If you have any interest in the Perahia Bach, do not get it as I have done, in separate disks. There is a box set. I am absolutely mad about Perahia's other disk of Bach concerti, so I really look forward to this one too.


----------



## science

Really can't say why I got this. Of course it should be good.

That's my last normal purchase of the day. The next three are opera highlight disks, but I'll post the album covers of the recordings of the full operas from which the highlights have been selected, because as far as I can tell the highlight albums I've purchased are only available in South Korea, and only at the particular store where I shop, and it all has something to do with some local scholar....

























My new policy on opera recordings - trying to save myself some cash - is that I get the full operas on DVDs and on CD only buy highlights. Exceptions only for things that aren't available on DVD and extremely famous old classic recordings.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

science said:


> My new policy on opera recordings - trying to save myself some cash - is that I get the full operas on DVDs and on CD only buy highlights. Exceptions only for things that aren't available on DVD and extremely famous old classic recordings.


I prefer buying CDs as there is more chance that I would listen to a CD than watch a DVD. Opera DVDs of course are better than CDs because you get the visuals as well as the audio.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

science said:


> @ CoAG - I really enjoy that Ligeti opera. Ought to be more popular.


I've heard parts of it on YouTube and read a fair bit about it. Very wacky indeed! Should be more popular, I agree.


----------



## science

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I prefer buying CDs as there is more chance that I would listen to a CD than watch a DVD. Opera DVDs of course are better than CDs because you get the visuals as well as the audio.


Another good thing about DVDs is there's a better chance you'll be able to share them with people. Relatively normal people will agree to sit through an opera on DVD, provided there's pizza or wine or something. But not many will sit there and listen to an opera without visuals.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

science said:


> Another good thing about DVDs is there's a better chance you'll be able to share them with people. Relatively normal people will agree to sit through an opera on DVD, provided there's pizza or wine or something. But not many will sit there and listen to an opera without visuals.


The only people I _can_ share operas with are my parents. And then again when they do agree to watch an opera with me they either take out their iPhones and go on whatever social network that they have or they fall asleep.


----------



## science

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The only people I _can_ share operas with are my parents. And then again when they do agree to watch an opera with me they either take out their iPhones and go on whatever social network that they have or they fall asleep.


That's ok. I fall asleep during operas too, sometimes.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

science said:


> That's ok. I fall asleep during operas too, sometimes.


 filler


----------



## science

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


>


----------



## Sonata

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> With some money I got as an early birthday preset from my grandparents, I ordered the following today:


Quite a nice haul you have there for your birthday . And happy birthday by the way!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sonata said:


> Quite a nice haul you have there for your birthday . And happy birthday by the way!


Thanks, sonata. Tell me again on 1st of July.


----------



## Sonata

Sonata said:


> I'm a bit of a Mendelssohn nut and this was on sale at deepdiscounts.com for 32 bucks, free shipping.


Disappointed.....this was out of stock and they aren't re-ordering.  I don't know that I want to spend the extra eleven bucks that amazon, or anyone else is charging.


----------



## Vesteralen

So, tell me. All the reviews say "GET THIS!" Should I spend top dollar for:









Do I need another version of this? So far, everything I've read says "yes, you do".


----------



## Conor71

Just bought:


----------



## maestro267

Bought this today:









And a Porcupine Tree album, but I'm sure you're not interested in that side of my musical passions.


----------



## science

Vesteralen said:


> So, tell me. All the reviews say "GET THIS!" Should I spend top dollar for:
> 
> View attachment 5751
> 
> 
> Do I need another version of this? So far, everything I've read says "yes, you do".


If you have four or more, I'd say, "No, you don't."


----------



## Sonata

maestro267 said:


> Bought this today:
> 
> View attachment 5755
> 
> 
> And a Porcupine Tree album, but I'm sure you're not interested in that side of my musical passions.


I absolutely do, I am not confined to classical. Which one?


----------



## science

The "non-classical music" forum here is actually pretty interesting.


----------



## maestro267

On the Sunday of Life, their first one.


----------



## Sonata

Downloaded from Itunes, just Lyra Angelica. I may download the rest later, but we'll see.


----------



## science

Friends, I come before you today to speak in condemnation, yay, even to denounce my fellow forum comrades, St. Luke's Guild Ohio, and Harpsichord Concerto.

Of course I am aware of their great contributions to our forum, but, for crying out loud, look what they made me do.

First, they made me buy this disk:










And immediately thereafter, they further made me buy the following:










Huh!

As if I don't already have enough Campra in my collection. The nerve! I declare!

Were they content? Were their joint dire wraths assuaged? NO! For they continued their tortures, and my retirement plans paid the price in jazz based on Monteverdi:










Finally, said I to myself, they will leave me alone. But I was wrong, for before leaving they once again applied the fire to my weary flesh, and I was forced to acquire contemporary choral music composed by a favorite early music performer:










They left me in peace at last, but my will and soul were broken, and in their absence I turned against myself, even against my very self.










And why not? Saith self to self, for thou hath verily a man crush on the Hamelin, Knight of Keys Ivory and Keys Ebony. And thou dost verily enjoy thine Scharwenka/Saur CD. This therefore must thou purchase! Thus it came about that the foregoing CD thrust itself into my outstretched hands, and before escaping from that tower of temptation, I fell once more into the hands of a fair maiden:










Yea, though this disk hath verily nothing that I really need, its Woods and its Moszkowski they comfort me, and I shall dwell in the shadow of Kapustin many a weary, weary night.

To conclude, my esteemed audience, allow me reiterate that upon finding Glossa disks on sale, you must immediately consult with SLGO and HC, who wilt empty thine wallet and thy purse, and thou wilt enter the poorhouse bearing an enviable mass of CDs. There shalt thou too find me, and we shall confide, console and in all probability steal from one another.


----------



## Vesteralen

I chose between several possibilities today, but the chance to get Munch's Spring Symphony, Manfred and Genoveva Overtures along with both Brahms Piano Concertos was just too much of a temptation.


----------



## Conor71

Ordered this week:


----------



## powerbooks

Too many to list, but to summary in June, this one comes on top bill:


----------



## starthrower

I just ordered these Chandos titles on the last day of Deep Discount's 25% off sale.

Per Norgard-Symphony No. 6
Ligeti/Norgard-Violin Concertos


----------



## AClockworkOrange

On CD:
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - Simon Rattle/BPO
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie - Previn/VPO
Strauss: Elektra - Solti/VPO


----------



## Sonata

Found this as a replacement for the original Mendelssohn set I wanted. Two discs less for 12 dollars cheaper. It's strange, because otherwise it appears to be the exact same set.


----------



## science

Well, like Ms. Spears, I oopsie did it again, and I come before you once again to boast with most Biblical lamentations. Someday, if I ever find myself short of money, I am going to behold my piles of CDs with fervent self-hatred for my irresponsibility. May that day never come! I believe in self-discipline and responsibility and all those values that conservatives used to preach before they decided that values are for socialists, atheists, and homosexuals. But my beliefs are evidently allergic to the air in a music store, and remain at the door waiting until I get out with my latest purchases.

Which include, in the current instance, the following:

















The former is not something I really wanted - rather, I wanted it once, and I no longer remember why. But once upon a time I told the CD shop ladies that I'd buy essentially anything by Kronos Q that I didn't already have. They ordered a bunch of Kronos Q and put it on their shelves. Big improvement for their shop. But I feel a sense of responsibility, which really gets complicated when my values are waiting outside. And I don't already have this. I anticipate enjoying it immensely. (Kudos to Nonesuch for abandoning the upload-resistant disks. Didn't stop anyone anyway, and it sure was annoying.)

The latter fills one of the biggest "gaps in my collection." Anyone notice that these gap thingies are like the old whack-a-moles? Well, here's one more whacked. Now I've been on a fairly pleasant Fauré high lately, and that includes a wonderful disk of his songs performed by Janet Baker.

















My other crusade lately has been for Enescu - get this in your minds, friends: the single most neglected composer of the 20th century. Now in a century with Janacek and Hindemith and Szymanowski and Martinu and Milhaud and Schreker and Laangard and Mompou and so on, you've got to hand it to him, being (let's review) the single most neglected composer of the 20th century is quite an accomplishment.

Someone out there doubts me. Run out right now and listen to _Oedipe_ ten times and then tell me why that sum mamma boloney is not available on DVD. But of course don't take my word for it or trust your own ears - everyone knows that Enescu is the most neglected. I've read it twice on Arkiv, and they're almost usually right, most of the time. A hundred years from now, when Thomas Mann has been remembered by the English-speaking world, Enescu will be ranked among the greatest composers of his time.

Anyway, I haven't heard much of my man's piano music and none of his symphonies, so this is going to be important for me. (The second disk of the symphony set has a recording of his third violin sonata, which is one wonderful piece of work, but I already had this recording of it on a disk that I probably shouldn't've bought.)

















The first thing there is just nice to have. The original version of Weber's _Invitation to the Dance_ (the popular orchestration is by Berlioz), another Beethoven 32 (or Beethoven 111 if that's how you think), another of Debussy's incomparably sweet "plus que lente" waltz, and of course another of Liszt's Mephisto Waltz. Just can't go wrong with that. Plus a few odds and ends, capped by Matilda's Waltz in 3/4 time. I left home in order to buy this today.

The second is a disk of compositions by Hough. I have no idea what to expect... probably fairly conservative but for all I know he's another Boulez.

Well friends, I'll be posting about these things fairly soon in the "current listening" threads. And I still have to get around to about half of the purchase from a page ago....


----------



## Noak

Just ordered this one


----------



## Sonata

science said:


> Well friends, I'll be posting about these things fairly soon in the "current listening" threads. And I still have to get around to about half of the purchase from a page ago....


Oh yes....the always growing "unlistened to pile" I have one too. Yet I still keep accumulating more music


----------



## samurai

Just ordered from *Amazon:

The British Composers--The Complete Symphonies *of Ralph Vaughan Williams {Box Set}, featuring Sir Adrian Boult conducting both the New Philharmonia Orchestra and the London Philharmonic Orchestra. Been wanting to get my grubby little hands on this one for quite some tome now, especially the haunting and moody *Second {"A London Symphony"}. *For 22 bucks, how could I possibly refuse?


----------



## Noak

Not western classical music, but I feel it fits in this thread anyway. Found an LP on ebay for a very cheap price.







Dr. Dwaram Venkataswamy Naidu-Memorable Violin Solos


----------



## Quartetfore

Downloaded the Op.50 Piano Trio (1904) of Julius Rontgen. Post Brahams in style, and a very warm and "romantic" work.


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered (probably my last purchase for a while!) :


----------



## science

Don't know if it means anything - perhaps we shouldn't read too much into it - but I went into a music shop today telling myself that I could only spend $100, and I nearly managed that. Even more surprising, only two disks of classical music left with me - those who thither venture can meet me in the non-classical forum in a few minutes:

















I'm in love with Enescu. I know it's random, and no matter what this disk is not the one to run out and get if you're curious. If you're curious, the one to run out and get is Oedipe on EMI.

four minutes and thirty three seconds you know nobody ought to listen to Cage that man's noise isn't even music four minutes and thirty three seconds shut it off now shut it shut it four minutes and thirty three seconds shut it shut if off now four minutes and thirty three seconds four minutes Cage isn't even music and thirty three seconds four minutes and thirty three shut it shut if off now seconds four minutes and thirty three seconds four minutes and thirty three seconds four minutes and thirty three seconds four shut it shut if off now minutes and thirty three seconds four minutes and thirty three seconds shut it shut if off now four minutes and thirty three seconds shut it shut if off now

I don't know, I know not, confused that I am. But hey, I'd like to be a snob too, and one way is to enjoy Cage's music. Pretty soon I'll need a Manhattan apartment, a local-food diet, and membership in the Green Party. Woooooo! Watch out world, when I have it my way dragonflies will be protected by law; Keynesianism and evolution will be taught in public schools, and no one will be allowed to stick Geraniums in their hats.

Also, I think that Enescu music is probably going to be pretty good.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

I like Jansons' latest recording of Mahler's the Third. Only "Es sungen drei Engel' is not so good. The chorus in Jansons' video with his Bavarian forces was better. 
And btw, why Waltraud Meyer does not perform in Mahler's Third more? She was great in the video with Jarvi in Frankfurt.

I also enjoyed very much the playning of Isabelle Faust in the recording with Claudio Abbado. Abbado was too in his element.


----------



## Sonata

This has been in my Amazon wishlist, I planned to delay until fall. However after reading quite a bit of discussion on the contrasts between Mahler and Sibelius, it had me wanting to check it out sooner.

I have some Mozart, Debussy, and Ravel very high on wish list purchase but this time I seriously have to wait a few months until I've listened to all my music.


----------



## cwarchc

Just ordered this from Amazon


----------



## Sonata

I very nearly pulled the trigger on the Mozart Complete Edition, as I've been getting into his music a lot more as of late. I had good opportunity: empty house. My husband had just treated himself to a new RC airplane that was about the same price as the Mozart box. I talked myself down by reminding myself that there's plenty in the box that wouldn't do much for me. Outside of his 3-5 top operas, I wouldn't really dig into the others. I prefer romantic symphonies to classical symphonies so far....and I already have a great set of his complete piano sonatas, etc. With that money I can down the road get a few highly regarded recordings of some of his works that really interest me, as well as rounding out my collection with some other music.


----------



## science

Sonata said:


> I very nearly pulled the trigger on the Mozart Complete Edition, as I've been getting into his music a lot more as of late. I had good opportunity: empty house. My husband had just treated himself to a new RC airplane that was about the same price as the Mozart box. I talked myself down by reminding myself that there's plenty in the box that wouldn't do much for me. Outside of his 3-5 top operas, I wouldn't really dig into the others. I prefer romantic symphonies to classical symphonies so far....and I already have a great set of his complete piano sonatas, etc. With that money I can down the road get a few highly regarded recordings of some of his works that really interest me, as well as rounding out my collection with some other music.


You did well. I only listen to that box when I don't have an alternative recording.


----------



## science

science said:


>


I haven't heard this yet but I'm getting ready to give it a listen, reading the liner notes and doing some online research - and this looks to be a gem. I don't detect a plethora of Enescu fans here, but... two of the works here are recently discoveries, and it promises to be an excellent bit of music.

As always, I insist that if you want to get to know Enescu the opera Oedipe is one of the best places to start, maybe some of the orchestral poems (Romanian Rhapsodies are popular) and of course the great violin sonata #3.

But if you like that and want more, who knows? maybe this disk is a good step. Or if you're just interested in the music of the world that has been nearly lost.


----------



## Lenfer

*Nelson Freire * - *Chopin: The Nocturnes*

My other half found this in a book shop for £3. 










*Gavriel Lipkind* - *Cello Heroics, Vol. 2: - Shostakovich Cello Concerto, No. 1*

He also brought me a signed copy of this. 










*Steven Isserlis* - *Fauré: Complete Works for Cello*

I bought my own copy of this as I've been listening to it a lot and my other half is "protective" of his collection.​


----------



## Lenfer

*Nicholas Angelich* - *Bach: Goldberg Variations* ​


----------



## science

Lenfer said:


> *Steven Isserlis* - *Fauré: Complete Works for Cello*
> 
> I bought my own copy of this as I've been listening to it a lot and my other half is "protective" of his collection.​


I do love that album, very very much.


----------



## Jared

science said:


> You did well. I only listen to that box when I don't have an alternative recording.


I agree completely Sonata. There should be no rush to purchase a 'Complete Works' set of a composer as prolific and as magnificent as Mozart; your approach of building up your collection with a few highly regarded recordings is indeed the right one. I am quite sure the members on a forum like this will be able to guide you in the direction of a superb collection in this regard.

Are there any specific works you are looking for recordings of?


----------



## Jared

Sonata said:


> Oh yes....the always growing "unlistened to pile" I have one too. Yet I still keep accumulating more music


Mine has got completely out of hand of late, despite a new year's resolution to do something about it. Of course, when your Dad buys you this for your birthday (disk 11 is playing now) then it doesn't help matters:


----------



## Lenfer

science said:


> I do love that album, very very much.


It is known as "*Science's*" album in our house. I've come to associate your shoe with that album cover in fact it was because of you I rediscovered this album so you have my thanks *Science*.


----------



## science

Lenfer said:


> It is known as "*Science's*" album in our house. I've come to associate your shoe with that album cover in fact it was because of you I rediscovered this album so you have my thanks *Science*.


Wow, that's wonderful! Thank you for telling me this.


----------



## Lenfer

*Grigory Sokolov* ~ *Sokolov: Complete Recordings*​
*Bach* / *Beethoven* / *Schubert* /​
Not where I purchased it from but a full discography can be found here.​


----------



## Sonata

Jared said:


> I agree completely Sonata. There should be no rush to purchase a 'Complete Works' set of a composer as prolific and as magnificent as Mozart; your approach of building up your collection with a few highly regarded recordings is indeed the right one. I am quite sure the members on a forum like this will be able to guide you in the direction of a superb collection in this regard.
> 
> Are there any specific works you are looking for recordings of?


Thanks for the input science and Jared! Sooner or later I'd like to check out Mozart's chamber music and violin concertos. Any suggestions that way? Ditto for Don Giovanni, full or just highlights.


----------



## Jared

Sonata said:


> Thanks for the input science and Jared! Sooner or later I'd like to check out Mozart's chamber music and violin concertos. Any suggestions that way? Ditto for Don Giovanni, full or just highlights.


Violin Concertos are easiest for me: Grumiaux is a must for an Older Set:










a modern, HIP set:










some chamber in the next post....


----------



## Jared

here are a couple of really excellent, reasonably priced disks of Mozart chamber music for you:


----------



## Sonata

Thanks for the recommendations! They are going right into my wishlist for later.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

A very good recording of Mahler's Ninth by Salonen and Philharmonia. His live concert with the Chicago Symphony was also interesting (I heard it on their site). I still have high hopes for Salonen. I do not find him unemotional and I like his manual technique (I've seen him life in Paris).


----------



## Jared

Sonata said:


> Thanks for the recommendations! They are going right into my wishlist for later.


my pleasure...


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I bought a pizza.

Martin


----------



## Lenfer

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I bought a pizza.
> 
> Martin


Unless it was a _Four Seasons_ I believe this post belongs in the "non-classical latest purchases". Hope you enjoyed it all the same though *Martin*. :tiphat:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Lenfer said:


> Unless it was a _Four Seasons_ I believe this post belongs in the "non-classical latest purchases". Hope you enjoyed it all the same though *Martin*. :tiphat:


I'm sorry, I have just read the title of this thread! I bought a real pizza... I won't describe it here...if you insist. Well, vegetarian... Very thin... At the supermarket... I guess, the same one Verdi ate before composing Rigoletto even if he wasn't a vegetarian.

Did you like this, I made it up to be related with music.

Ah... I haven't eaten the pizza yet. I don't like pizza very much...

The title didn't say your *musical purchases.*.. Then, a pizza, why not? Is not something very personal, is it?

Martin, tired


----------



## Lenfer

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I'm sorry, I have just read the title of this thread! I bought a real pizza... I won't describe it here...if you insist. Well, vegetarian... Very thin... At the supermarket... I guess, the same one Verdi ate before composing Rigoletto even if he wasn't a vegetarian.
> 
> Did you like this, I made it up to be related with music.
> 
> Ah... I haven't eaten the pizza yet. I don't like pizza very much...
> 
> Martin, tired


My comment was not meant to be anti-*Martin* no no just a joke. I'm sure you have fine tastes in pizza just like music (although supermarket pizza?). 

*Amazon* had this on sale for £4.99 and then changed it to £8.99 but sadly my copy had already shipped! 










*Yuja Wang* - *Fantasia*​
I saw her recently(ish) and she is quite good live, I also find her repertoire most interesting and diverse I hope this CD will be exciting.

I do have a complaint though she is pretty but what's with the wings? You wouldn't see *Martha* *Argerich* in a pair of wings. :scold:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Lenfer said:


> My comment was not meant to be anti-*Martin* no no just a joke. I'm sure you have fine tastes in pizza just like music (although supermarket pizza?).
> 
> *Amazon* had this on sale for £4.99 and then changed it to £8.99 but sadly my copy had already shipped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yuja Wang* - *Fantasia*​
> I saw her recently(ish) and she is quite good live, I also find her repertoire most interesting and diverse I hope this CD will be exciting.
> 
> I do have a complaint though she is pretty but what's with the wings? You wouldn't see *Martha* *Argerich* in a pair of wings. :scold:


The truth is I lied. I don't like pizza very much, nor pasta. I said that ...just for joking, I could have said a cheesy CD or cigarettes (I smoke)? Then my tastes in pizza are : i eat pizza when i have NOTHING else and I am starving, capisce?


----------



## Jared

Inspired by 'science'...










and if anyone else wants one... it's going very cheap here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gombert-Magnificat-5-8-N/dp/B00006GO6D/ref=pd_sim_m_h__4


----------



## AndyS

Just pre-ordered the Solti Strauss operas box set - have Elektra, Salome and Der Rosenkavalier already but will sell them on and put the proceeds towards the set

Also tempted by his Mozart (of which I have none) and Verdi (of which I have Don Carlo and Aida) sets


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Something a little different for moi. Alfred Schnittke, his ten symphonies (#0 to #9). I might end up listening to them only once or twice, but that could be said for a lot of other music I have come across.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Something a little different for moi. Alfred Schnittke, his ten symphonies (#0 to #9). I might end up listening to them only once or twice, but that could be said for a lot of other music I have come across.


When you're done with it, bring it to Melbourne next year when you're down here to watch The Melbourne Ring and I'll PM you telling you where to drop it off for me and we can negotiate a price.


----------



## neoshredder

Maybe too much brass for your liking. But it is similar to Ligeti in being unpredictable.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> Maybe too much brass for your liking. But it is similar to Ligeti in being unpredictable.


I have heard his symphonies nos. 1-7 and no. 9 (only one listen for each) and I have enjoyed them greatly. BIS seems to have a good Schnittke collection available and it would be nice to get a complete Schnittke symphony set.


----------



## neoshredder

Yeah I would get it. I need to listen to more Ligeti and Schnittke tbh. Both are great composers. Don't know what's holding me back. Why am I listening to so much tonal music?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> Yeah I would get it. I need to listen to more Ligeti and Schnittke tbh. Both are great composers. Don't know what's holding me back. Why am I listening to so much tonal music?


I don't got no money right now. If I win another composition competition (a whopping $300) I'll get it along with this massive Dave Brubeck collection I saw for about $109. I don't know why I want the Brubeck box, but hey, I'd be able to impress my jazz musician friends by saying I've got all his recordings. I do like Dave Brubeck though.

BUT YOU MUST LISTEN TO THE ATONAL STUFF AND LOVE IT TO BITS!!! DON'T BE WEIGHED DOWN WITH TONALITY, IT'LL DRAG YOU DOWN INTO THE ABYSS OF THE INTERRUPTED CADENCE AND FLAY YOU ALIVE WITH ITS SHARP Fs USED IN SO MANY MAJOR AND MINOR KEYS!!! IT'LL TURN YOUR SKIN INSIDE OUT AND FLATTEN IT INTO PAPER FOR CONSERTATIVE MUSIC CRITICS TO WRITE THEIR ARTICLES ABOUT HATRED OF ATONALITY ON!!! TOO MUCH TONALITY WILL CORRUPT YOUR MIND AND MAKE YOU WONDER WHY SCHOENBERG EVEN DECIDED TO WRITE ATONAL MUSIC!!! CLUSTERCHORDCLUSTERCHORDCLUSTERCHORD ATONAL SCREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAM!!!!!!!!


----------



## neoshredder

Yep I was corrupted a long time ago. It started with the Beatles. Everything was tonal. I went to Classical Music for the Harmonic Minor scale was haunting and beautiful. But only so much of it I can take. Time to go atonal. Everyone should try atonal once their life. lol


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> Yep I was corrupted a long time ago. It started with the Beatles. Everything was tonal. I went to Classical Music for the Harmonic Minor scale was haunting and beautiful. But only so much of it I can take. Time to go atonal. Everyone should try atonal once their life. lol


EVERYONE SHOULD ATONAL ALL THEIR LIFE!!!

Well, maybe that's a bit much, but certainly everyone must grow used to the fact that atonal musc is around and more and more of it is being written every day. I think more people should learn to accept and enjoy it. Atonal music should be performed more by symphony orchestras and chamber ensembles in concerts and *Ligeti's* _Le Grand Macabre_ and Penderecki's _The Devils of Loudon_ should become part of the much performed operatic repertoire.


----------



## Lenfer

*Bach: Cello Suites Nos.1-6* ~ *Steven Isserlis*

*Amazon* took five pounds off.... Couldn't help myself. ​


----------



## Sonata

Lenfer said:


> *Amazon* took five pounds off.... Couldn't help myself. [/CENTER]


Yeah...I frequently have that problem these days "Well, it's on sale! It would be a poor financial decision NOT to buy it right now!" haha


----------



## cwarchc

As I've got no Taverner, and this was £0.01 on Amazon marketplace.
Thought I'd give it a try?








Thought I'd get this for the same cost.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

It is not a pizza this time, but it is not music either. I bought the old movie Ludwig II, king of Baviera, Wagner's sponsor with Romy Schneider. In Italian, subtitled I hope. Perche il mio Italiano sucks, Visconti is the director.

Let me see... Ludwig II is an Italian movie, Pizza is Italian! Coincidences.

Martino


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

cwarchc said:


> As I've got no Taverner, and this was £0.01 on Amazon marketplace.
> Thought I'd give it a try?
> View attachment 6236
> 
> 
> Thought I'd get this for the same cost.
> View attachment 6237


Out of all the 20th century composers, I think John Tavener is one of the strangest. He believed that no good music was written after Bach. He also has a very large wooden cross in his yard. Enjoy!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> EVERYONE SHOULD ATONAL ALL THEIR LIFE!!!
> 
> Well, maybe that's a bit much, but certainly everyone must grow used to the fact that atonal musc is around and more and more of it is being written every day. I think more people should learn to accept and enjoy it. Atonal music should be performed more by symphony orchestras and chamber ensembles in concerts and *Ligeti's* _Le Grand Macabre_ and Penderecki's _The Devils of Loudon_ should become part of the much performed operatic repertoire.


Cuesto non è vero.

Martino


----------



## Sonata

Completely unnecessary download. However some of you folks here have been corrupting me and telling me I might gain additional enjoyment out of checking out different versions of the same works. And I'm obsessed with Mahler. And it was only 99 cents. NINETY NINE CENTS. So there you go.


----------



## Sonata

Additionally: I received a nice 50 dollar influx of money, from completing a survey. I already told my husband that it's probably earmarked for music . I'm thinking a Strauss set, though I haven't determined which one yet. Maybe a little more Mozart along with that, along with a couple of non-classical purchases. I'm going to try to put it aside though and mull over it awhile and make the purchases count


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sonata said:


> Additionally: I received a nice 50 dollar influx of money, from completing a survey. I already told my husband that it's probably earmarked for music . I'm thinking a Strauss set, though I haven't determined which one yet. Maybe a little more Mozart along with that, along with a couple of non-classical purchases. I'm going to try to put it aside though and mull over it awhile and make the purchases count


I think you need more atonal music. PM me if you want some recommendations. :tiphat:


----------



## Jared

Sonata said:


> Additionally: I received a nice 50 dollar influx of money, from completing a survey. I already told my husband that it's probably earmarked for music . I'm thinking a Strauss set, though I haven't determined which one yet. Maybe a little more Mozart along with that, along with a couple of non-classical purchases. I'm going to try to put it aside though and mull over it awhile and make the purchases count


Sonata: given your obvious tatses, you really need to invest in this soon:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bruckner-Sy...=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1342247811&sr=1-2


----------



## cwarchc

Just got back the charity shops.
Picked this up for £1
I keep being drawn to sacred music?


----------



## powerbooks

Finally got this one (ordered in May):









Feeling guilty since over 1/3 would be duplications from years of collections. But like all these big boxes, you can't skip a bargain!


----------



## Jared

cwarchc said:


> I keep being drawn to sacred music?


I have rather a frightening amount of Sacred Music on my shelves, for an agnostic..


----------



## Jared

powerbooks said:


> Feeling guilty since over 1/3 would be duplications from years of collections. But like all these big boxes, you can't skip a bargain!


when I'm in that situation, I shove the duplicates on ebay for a cheap starting price...

anyway, I'll guess you'll be resurfacing again in the New Year?


----------



## Jared

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I think you need more atonal music. PM me if you want some recommendations. :tiphat:


So, has Sonata PM'd you yet, then?

thought not...


----------



## Jared

Sonata said:


> Yeah...I frequently have that problem these days "Well, it's on sale! It would be a poor financial decision NOT to buy it right now!" haha


yes, but in my experience, most women apply that line of thinking to shoes or handbags... classical music collecting is a considerably more wholesome past-time (well, that's what I used to say to my ex-wife..  )


----------



## TheBamf

I wanted to try something different:


----------



## Jared

TheBamf said:


> I wanted to try something different:


hmmm an interesting disk... now when it comes to orchestral music up to and including LvB and Schubert, I almost always prefer the use of smaller forces... however those pieces are an exception for me... there is something magnificently dark and brooding about these pieces (especially 9) in a truly Romantic way, that I really like some power behind them...

... when you get to listen to it, it would be interesting to know how do you feel they fare here?


----------



## TheBamf

Jared said:


> hmmm an interesting disk... now when it comes to orchestral music up to and including LvB and Schubert, I almost always prefer the use of smaller forces... however those pieces are an exception for me... there is something magnificently dark and brooding about these pieces (especially 9) in a truly Romantic way, that I really like some power behind them...
> 
> ... when you get to listen to it, it would be interesting to know how do you feel they fare here?


I have already given it more than a few spins. To begin with I was quite furious. I had been told that it would be just for me. But upon the first play I did not get the same all encompassing feeling that transcends through the music as I did with Carlos Kleiber's version.

But, after a few listens I have to say it is not all that bad. I still prefer Carlos Kleiber's version, probably mostly due to me being a big pansy romantic. But Daugaard's version is fun, though I would not reccomend it as a first listen to Franz Schubert. I think Claudio Abbado's work on his symphony with the Chamber Orchestra Of Europe are much more finely executed. Daugaards version feels a bit rough, but I won't cast final judgement yet. For now it serves as a nice change from time to time, but Carlos Kleiber's version is the one I rank to be the best!

Do you have any recordings of the 8th (and the 9th) that you are especially fond of?


----------



## Jared

TheBamf said:


> Do you have any recordings of the 8th (and the 9th) that you are especially fond of?


yes, it appears to me that we agree in this regard. I have the Frans Bruggen complete set of Schubert Symphs... 1-6 are superb (but they are played in a classical style with smaller forces, as they should be) but his 9th in particular is for me, disastrous because it's so lightweight.. I don't want to hear a 9th by an 'orchestra' which could fit into someone's front room!

now this doesn't happen very often, but the first recording I owned is still my favourite... you just can't go wrong with Dresden; they have a special feel for this music:


----------



## josecamoessilva

Sonata said:


> Completely unnecessary download. However some of you folks here have been corrupting me and telling me I might gain additional enjoyment out of checking out different versions of the same works. And I'm obsessed with Mahler. And it was only 99 cents. NINETY NINE CENTS. So there you go.


Same thing happens to me when I come by this thread. I managed to pass June without any new purchases and I'm trying to not buy anything till the end of August, but those 99 cents really eat away at my resolve...

Cheers,
JCS


----------



## Sonata

Jared said:


> Sonata: given your obvious tatses, you really need to invest in this soon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bruckner-Sy...=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1342247811&sr=1-2


I hadn't planned on exploring Bruckner for some time yet.....but what the heck, it's on my wish list and may make the cut soon 

But I did PM AvanteGarde. I don't think atonal will be my cup of tea, but I'll check it out.


----------



## neoshredder

Let me guess. He will suggest Ligeti.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> Let me guess. He will suggest Ligeti.


WRONG. Schoenberg.


----------



## science

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> WRONG. Schoenberg.


I think the earth just shook a little. If Couchie comes along advocating Brahms, I'm buying insurance.


----------



## Jared

science said:


> I think the earth just shook a little. If Couchie comes along advocating Brahms, I'm buying insurance.


Could I advocate Brahms in Couchie's absence??


----------



## science

Jared said:


> Could I advocate Brahms in Couchie's absence??


Of course you can, but it won't frighten me.


----------



## Renaissance

It just made my day. Wonderful version, my favorite.


----------



## Lenfer

*Mozart: The Complete Piano Sonatas; Fantasias, K397 & K475* ~ *Glenn Gould*

Tracklist

I didn't buy this for me but I'm but still interested perhaps I will nevermind... ​


----------



## Lenfer

science said:


> I think the earth just shook a little. If Couchie comes along advocating Brahms, I'm buying insurance.


*Couchie* insurance? That'll cost a lot of fluffy money.


----------



## opus55

Forgot about this used CD/DVD shop for several years. I stopped by and was surprised to find some good stuff.































Finding Goebel recording under US$5.00 in excellent used condition.. made my day


----------



## starthrower

Just pulled the trigger on this 5 disc box set. Ligeti is starting to sound tame, so I figured I'd go hardcore!

Iannis Xenakis-Works For Orchestra
http://www.allmusic.com/album/iannis-xenakis-orchestral-works-mw0001948776


----------



## Sid James

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Out of all the 20th century composers, I think John Tavener is one of the strangest. He believed that no good music was written after Bach. He also has a very large wooden cross in his yard. Enjoy!


Harry Partch was much the same about the Bach bit (well, Bach and after, he didn't like the directions/impact equal temperament had on Western classical musics) so he developed his own microtonal system. But Harry didn't have a cross in his 'yard,' he had the wierd instruments he made himself and invented!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

starthrower said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this 5 disc box set. Ligeti is starting to sound tame, so I figured I'd go hardcore!
> 
> Iannis Xenakis-Works For Orchestra
> http://www.allmusic.com/album/iannis-xenakis-orchestral-works-mw0001948776


That looks awesome. 

I want Brian Ferneyhough. Any recommendations from you TC members?


----------



## Jared

Renaissance said:


> It just made my day. Wonderful version, my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 6272


an accolade indeed, given the tough competition it's up against...

I own two versions which are both superb, but I think the Gardiner just shades it through clarity of orchestration...



















so I was wondering, what makes the Pearlman your favourite?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

opus55 said:


> Forgot about this used CD/DVD shop for several years. I stopped by and was surprised to find some good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding Goebel recording under US$5.00 in excellent used condition.. made my day


Those are some essentials there, opus55. Hope you enjoy! Although I must say I don't own any of them.


----------



## Jared

Lenfer said:


> *Mozart: The Complete Piano Sonatas; Fantasias, K397 & K475* ~ *Glenn Gould*
> 
> Tracklist
> 
> I didn't buy this for me but I'm but still interested perhaps I will nevermind... ​


Gould and Mozart go together like erm... oil and water....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Jared said:


> Gould and Mozart go together like erm... oil and water....


Your opinion is *WRONG.* They go together like sardines and cauliflower.


----------



## Jared

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Those are some essentials there, opus55. Hope you enjoy! Although I must say I don't own any of them.


:lol: I think that speaks volumes...


----------



## science

I'm here to congratulate myself on not having spent any money on music for nine days. 

That must be close to a record for the past three years! I hope I'm beginning to get this under control!

(Edit: I have to confess I have an order lined up and ready to go on amazon.com - but I'm holding off.)


----------



## Jared

science said:


> I'm here to congratulate myself on not having spent any money on music for nine days.
> 
> That must be close to a record for the past three years! I hope I'm beginning to get this under control!
> 
> (Edit: I have to confess I have an order lined up and ready to go on amazon.com - but I'm holding off.)


I think the question you must ask yourself is: how extensive is your 'CDs to be listened to' shelf at present?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

science said:


> I'm here to congratulate myself on not having spent any money on music for nine days.
> 
> That must be close to a record for the past three years! I hope I'm beginning to get this under control!
> 
> (Edit: I have to confess I have an order lined up and ready to go on amazon.com - but I'm holding off.)


QUICK! GO BUY! DON'T HOLD OFF OR YOU WILL GO ISANE!


----------



## science

Jared said:


> I think the question you must ask yourself is: how extensive is your 'CDs to be listened to' shelf at present?


Taking an exclusive view of the matter - about 21 hours long.

Inclusively - at least 90 hours long.


----------



## Jared

^^ oh, goodness me, that's nothing! I think I've got about 120 CDs to work through!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Jared said:


> ^^ oh, goodness me, that's nothing! I think I've got about 120 CDs to work through!!


Wow I've got about 15 to go through and they're all from a few box sets that I bought a few weeks back.

My whole CD collection consisted of about 120 CDs last year! :lol: Now it's probably risen to over 200. I have only _really_ been buying lots of CDs this year since joining TC last December.


----------



## Lenfer

Jared said:


> Gould and Mozart go together like erm... oil and water....


I know it's "different" the box set isn't for me though. Having listened to some tracks via *YouTube* it's actually quite good at least I think so, it's *Gould's* interpretation of *Mozart* which happened to be quite different. I haven't heard it all yet so will say no more. I still think it will be most appreciated by it's recipient and that's what matters most to me.


----------



## Lenfer

cwarchc said:


> As I've got no Taverner, and this was £0.01 on Amazon marketplace.
> Thought I'd give it a try?
> View attachment 6236
> 
> 
> Thought I'd get this for the same cost.
> View attachment 6237


Plus postage? I hope you enjoy it it's always nice when a bargain turns out to be to your liking.


----------



## science

Jared said:


> ^^ oh, goodness me, that's nothing! I think I've got about 120 CDs to work through!!


I've been there! But I've been a very good boy lately...


----------



## Jared

Lenfer said:


> I know it's "different" the box set isn't for me though. Having listened to some tracks via *YouTube* it's actually quite good at least I think so, it's *Gould's* interpretation of *Mozart* which happened to be quite different. I haven't heard it all yet so will say no more. I still think it will be most appreciated by it's recipient and that's what matters most to me.


Yes, I'm quite sure it will be appreciated by the recipient, and I'm sorry for being a bit insensitive.. 

It would be fair to say that Gould's quirky interpretations of Mozart are ones you either love or hate; they divide opinion like no other, primarily because Gould didn't have a particularly high opinion of Mozart's piano writing, so they don't go down that well with Mozart purists... erm, like me.. 

now his Bach on the other hand, is beyond reproach... :angel:


----------



## Jared

science said:


> I've been there! But I've been a very good boy lately...


let's just say, I'm taking therapy... especially as I have a very strict regieme... every new CD must have at least 6 full plays through, before it makes it onto the 'permanent' shelf. That basically means that I could still be listening to new music in 12 months time, even if I don't purchase anything else during that time...

... the thought is rather a sobering one, I'm sure you'll agree...


----------



## Renaissance

Jared said:


> an accolade indeed, given the tough competition it's up against...
> 
> I own two versions which are both superb, but I think the Gardiner just shades it through clarity of orchestration...
> 
> so I was wondering, what makes the Pearlman your favourite?


I find the Pearlman's a mixture of the rich chorus and original instrument accompaniments are very close to perfection. Voices sound to me very clear with a sublime sense of spatial dimension, and I just love the purity of Telarc sound in general. I like the Gardiner too, but the orchestral sound is not the first thing I am looking for when I listen to Early Baroque/Renaissance.  That is why I prefer Pearlman over Gardiner.


----------



## Jared

^^ interesting thoughts, thank you... :tiphat:


----------



## science

Jared said:


> let's just say, I'm taking therapy... especially as I have a very strict regieme... every new CD must have at least 6 full plays through, before it makes it onto the 'permanent' shelf. That basically means that I could still be listening to new music in 12 months time, even if I don't purchase anything else during that time...
> 
> ... the thought is rather a sobering one, I'm sure you'll agree...


My principle is that I must listen one time to everything I buy. If it's particularly famous, I expect myself to listen at least three times in a relatively short period of time (i.e. a month or so). And then after that, about once or twice a year, depending on how much I like it and how much I see other people talking about it.


----------



## Conor71

I broke my promise already and bought this yesterday - The samples sounded great, I am excited about recieving this recording


----------



## cwarchc

Lenfer said:


> Plus postage? I hope you enjoy it it's always nice when a bargain turns out to be to your liking.


Even with postage it only came to £2.56 for both of them, less than a pint of beer.


----------



## Jared

cwarchc said:


> Even with postage it only came to £2.56 for both of them, less than a pint of beer.


ah, those Amazon bargain listings can be a real temptation, can't they??


----------



## Jared

John Taverner and Haydn's mid SQs safely put away for the time being, I will be moving on to an extension of my knowledge of Mendelssohn's repertoire...























































some of these have been sat on the shelf for an indecent amount of time, it's good to be able to finally get into them! I will be taking them away with me tomorrow am, as I'm going off to see family in Worcs over a long weekend. I'll be back on Mon evening, in case you have wondered where I have got to!


----------



## science

Jared said:


> John Taverner and Haydn's mid SQs safely put away for the time being, I will be moving on to an extension of my knowledge of Mendelssohn's repertoire...
> 
> some of these have been sat on the shelf for an indecent amount of time, it's good to be able to finally get into them! I will be taking them away with me tomorrow am, as I'm going off to see family in Worcs over a long weekend. I'll be back on Mon evening, in case you have wondered where I have got to!


I'm curious about how you selected those particular recordings. I have half of those works, but not this recordings... and I wonder if I'm missing something!


----------



## Jared

science said:


> I'm curious about how you selected those particular recordings. I have half of those works, but not this recordings... and I wonder if I'm missing something!


Reviews mostly...

the Mintz/ Ostrovsky Violin Sonatas ARE the ones to get, by anyone's standards.

the Hickox Paulus has come in for a lot of praise, as has his Elias... he was a great conductor of choral works, and I have a lot by him.

Herreweghe practically goes without saying in this repertoire.

The other three all review very well across Penguin/ Gramophone/ Third Ear/ BBC and so on...


----------



## Jared

Mozart, anyone???

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Philips-M...?pt=UK_CDsDVDs_CDs_CDs_GL&hash=item231f837832

:lol:


----------



## Sonata

Jared said:


> Mozart, anyone:lol:


Mozart me actually! lol. Only not that kind of money! I just spent ten bucks and picked these up from amazon dealers:









Thought I'd check out one of his more obscure operas. I've heard good things about the music in this one.










There's also a 2 disc set of his masses I'm contemplating. "Very good condition" for $3.42. I don't NEED it. I still have my Mendelssohn choral music to listen to...not to mention, well EVERYTHING else in my unlistened to pile. But 3.42, man that's cheaper than lunch!

Here's the one:


----------



## Sonata

Ok, so I ordered that last one too. What am I going to do with myself? *sigh*


----------



## Lenfer

*The Liszt Collection* [Limited Edition Boxed Set] ~ *VA* (34 CDs)

*ASIN*: B004WQ2L9G

Link

Inspired by *Lisztian* I decided to buy this. ​


----------



## Lenfer

Sonata said:


> Ok, so I ordered that last one too. What am I going to do with myself? *sigh*


A pat on the back is in order *Sonata* my friend. *pats* :tiphat:


----------



## Conor71

Buyers remorse! - cancelled this order :-/


----------



## Lenfer

*Cello Heroics, Vol. 1:- Schumann Cello Concerto* ~ *Gavriel Lipkind*










*Cello Heroics, Vol. 3:- Saint-Saëns Cello Concerto, No. 1 ~ Gavriel Lipkind*​
As far as I know I'm only missing *Vol. 4* which I shall buy next. I have to buy them one or two at a time to avoid import duties and VAT. :devil:

I think *Lipkind* has his own production company that handle the making of his CDs. I wish more artists would do this or at least use his the CDs are always beautifully packaged and well mastered.

Still not worth paying 4 times the price off *Amazon* (shame on you *Amazon*). I will have to wait...


----------



## Conor71

I ordered this yesterday and then cancelled it - I changed my mind (again) today and decided to continue with the order as it looks like the set will be going out of print soon! :










Edit: Later in the day bought this:


----------



## science

Conor71 said:


>


It's ok.

I bought that set for the good reason that I was looking at it in the store, dropped it and broke open the box. So.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Conor71 said:


> I ordered this yesterday and then cancelled it - I changed my mind (again) today and decided to continue with the order as it looks like the set will be going out of print soon! :


Conor71, I have that set. It's alright - post Romantic style music. I bought it to explore more of 20th cenutry symphonies.


----------



## Conor71

^^Thanks science and HC - yes Im not expecting too much from this one but I hope to increase my collection of pleasant easy-to-listen to Orchestral Music. This set has some good reviews and seems to be the sort of thing I would enjoy


----------



## Sonata

Lenfer said:


> *The Liszt Collection* [Limited Edition Boxed Set] ~ *VA* (34 CDs)
> 
> *ASIN*: B004WQ2L9G
> 
> Link
> 
> Inspired by *Lisztian* I decided to buy this. ​


You're accumulating a sizeable collection quite quickly!


----------



## Lenfer

Sonata said:


> You're accumulating a sizeable collection quite quickly!


Thank you,  I am fortunate enough to have the time and money to buy and listen to a lot of music. However I do shop around I found it on the internet for £30. The box set it's self is really is nice much nicer than the *Chopin* box set. Haven't had the chance to listen to it yet but I will do so over the next few days. :tiphat:


----------



## Sonata

Lenfer said:


> Thank you,  I am fortunate enough to have the time and money to buy and listen to a lot of music. However I do shop around I found it on the internet for £30. The box set it's self is really is nice much nicer than the *Chopin* box set. Haven't had the chance to listen to it yet but I will do so over the next few days. :tiphat:


Nice! I haven't checked out much Liszt yet, so I am interested in hearing what you think. I've briefly listened to his piano concertos, didn't care for them off the bat. But I really did enjoy the couple solo piano pieces that I have from a compilation album. He's on my radar for next year.


----------



## millionrainbows

I'm getting a lot of those Glenn Gould Golden Jubilee Edition CDs with the original LP covers, as I remember them. For some reason, those covers really add to my pleasure. They're imports, low-priced, but good cover art (with the tiny LP liner notes on the back; use a magnifier), and the mastering is good.


----------



## luismsoaresmartins

Lenfer said:


> Thank you,  I am fortunate enough to have the time and money to buy and listen to a lot of music. However I do shop around I found it on the internet for £30. The box set it's self is really is nice much nicer than the *Chopin* box set. Haven't had the chance to listen to it yet but I will do so over the next few days. :tiphat:


Were did you find it for £30? You're refering to wich Chopin boxset?


----------



## Lenfer

luismsoaresmartins said:


> Were did you find it for £30? You're refering to wich Chopin boxset?









This one also also from *DG*, this was just a box with CDs as normal the *Liszt* box was more of a real "box" with the top flap opening I'll take pictures if possible. In the mean time I found this:








I found it *Amazon*, after a quick email I found out it was still sealed in it's plastic wrap. "New" had never owned but the the plastic had been torn and thus could not be sold by seller as new so I ended up with a new box for £30.

Think it may have been for *Liszt's* bicentenary maybe that's why it's better looking?








*Cello Heroics, Vol. 4: Dohnanyi Konzertstück for Cello & Orchestra* ~ *Gavriel Lipkind*​
I think I have all the volumes now.


----------



## Jared

Lenfer said:


> This one also also from *DG*, this was just a box with CDs as normal the *Liszt* box was more of a real "box" with the top flap opening I'll take pictures if possible. In the mean time I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found it *Amazon*, after a quick email I found out it was still sealed in it's plastic wrap. "New" had never owned but the the plastic had been torn and thus could not be sold by seller as new so I ended up with a new box for £30.
> 
> Think it may have been for *Liszt's* bicentenary maybe that's why it's better looking?


I think you've picked up two absolute gems there L'enfer... both were released to celebrate the respective composer's anniversaries (Chopin 2010, Liszt 2011) and are packed with top quality recordings.


----------



## Lenfer

I see thanks *Jared* I had a feeling they were released for something like that.


----------



## Sonata

Well, my bonus 50 dollars earmarked for music went bye-bye. But it was for a good cause. I spent it on a case/keyboard combo for my iPad. The case is essential with a curious toddler who likes mommy's iPad. The keyboard was frivolous, but will make posting here a smoother activity...not to mention now that I'm occasionally starting to watch opera on YouTube, the stand makes it much more handy rather than holding it the entire time.


----------



## Bas

My latest purchases:
(in complete random order)
And some of them with comments on the performance, or recording, just for you there to ignore, or read, that is up to you...

- Britten's War Requiem, cond. Jaap van Zweden, perf. Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Netherlands Radio Choir, Dutch Children Choir, SACD on the Challenge Classics label









- J.S. Bach's Missa in H-Moll, cond. Philippe Herreweghe, perf. Collegium Vocale Gent, CD on the Phi label









- Rossini's Petite Messe Solenelle in an orchestral performance, cond. Riccardo Chailly, perf. The Rossini Orchestra, CD on the Decca label

_A very Italian performance, not uncommon of course considering the writer of this magnificent piece, yet still the pronunciation is really soft, italian-isch. I personally like that, and it seems to fit the piece in my opinion, however I do think that some of us won't like it, just for being too much, to pathetic perhaps. I however love it, especially the Domine Deus is excellent on this one._









- J.S. Bach's Matthew Passion [last performing version c. 1742 anno Domini], cond. John Butt, perf. The Dunedin Consort & Players (solists: Nicholas Mulroy as evangelist, Matthew Brook as Jesus), SACD on the Linn label

_By far the best Matthew performance I have ever heard, you must check it out. _









- Jacob Clement, also known as Clemens non Papa, diverse works, cond. Paul van Nevel, perf. Huelgas Ensemble, cd on the Deutsche Harmoni Mundi label

_Really beautiful vocal music, pristine recording with the right acoustics._


----------



## Bas

Jared said:


> I think you've picked up two absolute gems there L'enfer... both were released to celebrate the respective composer's anniversaries (Chopin 2010, Liszt 2011) and are packed with top quality recordings.


Am I seeing one of my most favourite conductors mr. Selibidache on the side of that Liszt box overthere? Or am I mistaken?


----------



## Jared

Bas said:


> Am I seeing one of my most favourite conductors mr. Selibidache on the side of that Liszt box overthere? Or am I mistaken?


I've had a look down the contents of the box courtesy of Amazon, and I'm afraid to say I don't think so...


----------



## Sonata

Currently debating the Bruckner symphony cycle by Wand which was recommended by Jared. I was going to hold off until fall, but it's currently going for 18 dollars after shipping in "like new" condition. That's a pretty good deal. Hmmmm.... My husband gave me something of a despairing look when I mentioned it but didn't exactly object. I'll ponder it over a little more.


----------



## neoshredder

Just ordered these.


----------



## Bas

Full set of Bruckner's symphonies 3-9 (and his third Mass), cond. Sergiu Selibidache 12 CD set on the EMI label









_A bit slow, and therefore probably sometimes too heavy for a not to light composer as Bruckner is, yet the effect of his slow tempi gives it some majesty too. I think I like it, but I have not listened too all yet._


----------



## Jared

Sonata said:


> Currently debating the Bruckner symphony cycle by Wand which was recommended by Jared. I was going to hold off until fall, but it's currently going for 18 dollars after shipping in "like new" condition. That's a pretty good deal. Hmmmm.... My husband gave me something of a despairing look when I mentioned it but didn't exactly object. I'll ponder it over a little more.


hold off for a while Sonata... yes, it's a pretty good deal, but there are lots of good deals around. A set of Bruckner is a pretty large amount of music to swallow, and I would suggest you have enough to go at at present... don't end up with a year's worth of new music on your shelf because it can become quite daunting, but digest and enjoy what you have first....

..in this digital age, believe me, the CD deals will keep on coming when you're good and ready..


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Three speed "Schwinn Coffee" 2012 model but with black tyres. White ones look revolting:


----------



## Sonata

This isn't a new purchase, I bought it at the beginning of July. I forgot to post. And that way CoAG can see I am dipping into composers off the beaten track! . Takemitsu's biography and discussion of composing style intruiged me, the download was cheap at 2.99, and hey the cover artwork is pretty cool.


----------



## EricABQ

My wife, however, is not pleased that I'm whistling "Twinkle Twinkle Little Star" all the time now.


----------



## science

Sonata said:


> This isn't a new purchase, I bought it at the beginning of July. I forgot to post. And that way CoAG can see I am dipping into composers off the beaten track! . Takemitsu's biography and discussion of composing style intruiged me, the download was cheap at 2.99, and hey the cover artwork is pretty cool.


"From Me Flows What You Call Time" is one of my 10 or so favorite works of all time.


----------



## Sonata

Awesome. I'm actually intending to listen to it today!


----------



## EricABQ

I finally got tired of moving music on and off my 8gb ipod Nano, so I went ahead and bought an ipod classic. With 160gb, I won't be filling that up any time soon. After transferring all my music, I still have over 120gb of room to spare.


----------



## Sonata

EricABQ said:


> I finally got tired of moving music on and off my 8gb ipod Nano, so I went ahead and bought an ipod classic. With 160gb, I won't be filling that up any time soon. After transferring all my music, I still have over 120gb of room to spare.


Once my iPod Touch dies on me, I'm going to get myself a classic as well. Up until three months ago, I had room to store my complete collection. But a couple of boxsets, and buying spree in general will fill 'er up.


----------



## EricABQ

Sonata said:


> Once my iPod Touch dies on me, I'm going to get myself a classic as well. Up until three months ago, I had room to store my complete collection. But a couple of boxsets, and buying spree in general will fill 'er up.


I remember there were a lot of rumors last year that the Classic would be discontinued, but it made it into the 2012 lineup. It will be interesting to see if it survives for 2013.


----------



## Lenfer

*Well-Tempered Clavier Books I & II* ~ *Daniel Barenboim*​


----------



## Conor71

I got a great bargain on a used copy of this set today - I hope the vendor will honour the price :


----------



## science

Sonata said:


> Awesome. I'm actually intending to listen to it today!


I hope you like it!


----------



## EricABQ

Last night I downloaded from i-tunes the HJ Lim complete Beethoven piano sonatas for 9.99. The sound quality is excellent and I'm enjoying her playing. The CD set of this is selling on Amazon for $89, so the download was definitely the way to go.


----------



## Sonata

Downloaded a couple cheapies...and NOW I am on a six-month spending freeze.



















I'm going to be changing up the artwork in my iTunes for these


----------



## EricABQ

I got those same two sets, plus the Schumann. $2 each at Amazon.

I've made it through most of the Grieg and I think it sounds good for the most part.


----------



## Sonata

Good to know, thanks! I have the Schumann set as well, and I wasn't overly wowed by it, other than the concertos, which I actually already had. I'm not sure if it was Schumann that just didn't do it for me, or the set itself. Then again, I've only listened through once, so that's not a fair chance yet 

I am on a Wagner/Strauss/Mahler kick this afternoon, but I think I may listen to some of the Grieg tonight.


----------



## samurai

Ordered from* Amazon *tonight:

Dmitri Shostakovich--*Symphony No.10, *featuring the Berliner Philharmoniker led by Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## science

samurai said:


> Ordered from* Amazon *tonight:
> 
> Dmitri Shostakovich--*Symphony No.10, *featuring the Berliner Philharmoniker led by Herbert von Karajan.


There are two.

Did you get the one with the big DS on the cover (recorded in 1981) or the older one with the rainbow people on the cover, recorded in 1966?

I "know" a guy online who swears by the 1981 recording, and hearing him rave I bought ... accidentally... the 1966 recording. That's how you find this stuff out.


----------



## samurai

science said:


> There are two.
> 
> Did you get the one with the big DS on the cover (recorded in 1981) or the older one with the rainbow people on the cover, recorded in 1966?
> 
> I "know" a guy online who swears by the 1981 recording, and hearing him rave I bought ... accidentally... the 1966 recording. That's how you find this stuff out.


Hi, Science. I bought the 1981 recording. I wish to compare it with Petrenko's interpretation of the same work, which I already own. How is the 1966 version anyway?


----------



## science

samurai said:


> Hi, Science. I bought the 1981 recording. I wish to compare it with Petrenko's interpretation of the same work, which I already own. How is the 1966 version anyway?


It's good enough for me, but who knows what I'm missing? I haven't heard the 1981.

I also have Rostropovich with the LSO. Of the two, I think I like Karajan 66 better, but I haven't listened to either for about eight months and perhaps no more than five times. So if I feared that you might take my opinion seriously, I'd want an opportunity to listen to them both again!


----------



## samurai

@ Science, Not to worry, my friend, as I'm sure my untrained ears would be unable to detect any differences in the 1981 as opposed to the 1981 rendition in any event.


----------



## science

samurai said:


> @ Science, Not to worry, my friend, as I'm sure my untrained ears would be unable to detect any differences in the 1981 as opposed to the 1981 rendition in any event.


That's why I didn't get the 1981 edition even after the mistake was made. Hopefully I live fifty or sixty more years, and if so then at some point I'll probably get around to trying the 1981.


----------



## cwarchc

Just has a spending spree on Amazon marketplace

































I think I need to keep away from Amazon for a while


----------



## Sonata

We all do my friend. We all do 

Thumbs up on the Requiems by the way. The War Requiem was very different for me, and it will take a few listens to digest, but I was instantly intruiged. And Brahms' Requiem is my favorite of all Requiems.


----------



## Lenfer

At least it was on marketplace *Cwarchc* not as bad for your wallet I hope?  Also your giving unwanted CDs a new home I actually really liked your selection big kudos from me. :tiphat:


----------



## cwarchc

Lenfer said:


> At least it was on marketplace *Cwarchc* not as bad for your wallet I hope?  Also your giving unwanted CDs a new home I actually really liked your selection big kudos from me. :tiphat:


Not too bad on the wallet Lenfer, however it's like an addiction.
I have a wander round here, see what people are buying and listening too.
Then off I go to Amazon.
Since joining in April, my collection has grown by around a 100cd's.

and Sonata, I love the requiems I seem to have developed a liking for sacred music (I'm not religious myself) even to the point of buying Gregorian Chants?


----------



## Lenfer

cwarchc said:


> Not too bad on the wallet Lenfer, however it's like an addiction.
> I have a wander round here, see what people are buying and listening too.
> Then off I go to Amazon.
> Since joining in April, my collection has grown by around a 100cd's.
> 
> and Sonata, I love the requiems I seem to have developed a liking for sacred music (I'm not religious myself) even to the point of buying Gregorian Chants?


This happened to me in fact it's still happening to me, same thing happens with books but hey there are worse ways to spend your money. I also feel the same way about sacred music even though I'm an atheist. :tiphat:


----------



## EricABQ

Another $2 download from Amazon. I've been wanting more Rachmaninoff, and Lugansky plays 17 of the tracks. I like him from Youtube, so I figure its easily worth $2.


----------



## SAKO

These three will certainly be on my shopping list for this week. It's difficult to judge from Amazon's own samples, but they appear to be of a high standard from what I can hear.


----------



## Lenfer

*Transformation: Stravinsky / Scarlatti / Brahms / Ravel* ~ *Yuja Wang*

€3 from *Amazon* marketplace​


----------



## BurningDesire

this 

bought it on eBay for 10$


----------



## Sonata

Lenfer said:


> *Transformation: Stravinsky / Scarlatti / Brahms / Ravel* ~ *Yuja Wang*
> 
> €3 from *Amazon* marketplace​


Awesome...are these songs? Looks very interesting.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I buy CDs all the time. This one is a more interesting one. Let's see what CPE Bach can do with the leider.


----------



## Lenfer

*Poet at the Piano - Mozart, Beethoven, Schumann et al* ~ *Wilhelm Kempff*

(10 CDs)​


----------



## Lenfer

cwarchc said:


>


After seeing you buy this I had a look for myself got it from Marketplace for £3.25.  Thanks for the inspiration *Cwarchc* I really like the *Chicago* *Symphony Chorus* so this should be a treat. :tiphat:


----------



## Bas

Lenfer said:


> After seeing you buy this I had a look for myself got it from Marketplace for £3.25.  Thanks for the inspiration *Cwarchc* I really like the *Chicago* *Symphony Chorus* so this should be a treat. :tiphat:


Please let me know if it is any good. I like the piece but the recording I won isn't good: very bad balance between voices and the orchestra.


----------



## Sonata

Lenfer said:


> *Poet at the Piano - Mozart, Beethoven, Schumann et al* ~ *Wilhelm Kempff*
> 
> (10 CDs)​


Wow, I checked that set out on Amazon, I saw it was dirt cheap! So tempting.


----------



## SAKO

I ordered these two from Amazon this morning. Should give a week's worth of listening all being well.


----------



## EricABQ

I went ahead and bought the $2 Beethoven set at Amazon. Even though I already have all the symphonies, all the piano concertos, and all the piano sonatas, there was still enough stuff on there I didn't have to justify the $2 (violin concerto, concertos for violin and piano, etc..)


----------



## Lenfer

Bas said:


> Please let me know if it is any good. I like the piece but the recording I won isn't good: very bad balance between voices and the orchestra.


Of course I will  even if it's a horrible recording you can't complain at that price. I have two other recordings If your interested I can link you. 



Sonata said:


> Wow, I checked that set out on Amazon, I saw it was dirt cheap! So tempting.


I'm not sure were you live *Sonata* but in the *UK* it's £9.99 less than £1 per disc I say go for it! 

Everyone if you'd be so kind to reply to my thread located here. :devil:​


----------



## SAKO

I've just had a mad half hour and bought all these 'used' CD's on ebay. Averaging about £3 a piece, and most with 4/5 star ratings on ebay, they have to be worth the gamble.


----------



## samurai

On order from *Amazon:

*Antonin Dvorak--*Symphony No.8
*Franz Schubert--*Symphony No.6, *both featuring the Dresden Staatskapelle led by herbert Blomstedt.

Ludwig Van Beethoven--*Symphony No.6 {"Pastoral"}
*Franz Schubert--*Symphony No.5, *both performed by the Vienna Philharmonic under the stick of Karl Bohm.


----------



## Conor71

Just one purchase (so far!) this week :


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Here's Duo 19:









Dan McKay (my guitar teacher) on right and Antony Field (my guitar assessor and head of classical guitar at Melbourne University) on left.

Music on the CD consists of 20th, 21st century repertoire including _Brolga_ by Phillip Houghton, _Zamorra_ by Terry Riley, _Songs form the Forest_ and _Hinchinbrook Riffs_ by Nigel Westlake among others. Dan and Antony both play guitars made by Greg Smallman whether you like it or not. :devil:


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered these 2 sets - I have owned Gould's English Suites before (though the set had a different cover) :


----------



## neoshredder

Just ordered Xenakis's Complete String Quartets.


----------



## Bas

Yesterday was a nice little arrival of 2 cd's:

Glenn Gould Edition - Das Wohltemperierte Klavier II, J.S. Bach, double cd on Sony:









Excellent cd, never disappointed with Goulds approach.

The last seven Words, James Macmillan cond. by. Stephen Layton, SACD on the Hyperion label:









_I have not studied the work decent enough to have a explicit opinion about it. I have listened it only 1 time now, so give me some time and I'll come back on this one. Sound quality is very good._


----------



## Conor71

Bought some more Gould/Bach:


----------



## Bas

Everybody seems to be in the Gould mode, nice!


----------



## Conor71

Still more Gould/Bach - now I have all Bach's keyboard works performed by him!


----------



## Lenfer

Interesting... ​


----------



## Bas

Conor71 said:


> Still more Gould/Bach - now I have all Bach's keyboard works performed by him!


Yeah, must haves indeed, however: I still want some of the Klavierwerken (Kunst der Fuge, for example) on pperiod instruments though. Or at least on harpsichord. Like both, but not always in the mood for piano.


----------



## cwarchc

Bas said:


> Please let me know if it is any good. I like the piece but the recording I won isn't good: very bad balance between voices and the orchestra.


Hi Bas,
I've received this and played it a couple of times now.
IMO it's an excellent recording, good quality sound and nicely mixed.


----------



## Bas

cwarchc said:


> Hi Bas,
> I've received this and played it a couple of times now.
> IMO it's an excellent recording, good quality sound and nicely mixed.


Thank you, will give it a shot, then!


----------



## millionrainbows

Theo Verbey did an orchestral arrangement of Berg's Op.1 Sonata also.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Bartok*: Works for Piano, with Kocsis. *Messiaen*: Quartet for the End of Time, with Trio Fontenay/Brunner.

View attachment 6740
View attachment 6741


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm delighted to see all this GG ordering. It will, no doubt, allow Sony to re-re-release.

Another idea for Sony. If technology is there, why not try for more converts...with no-humming releases. I wouldn't be surprised if these would inspire Grammy nominations.


----------



## Guest

I've been buying very little these days - but this one was irresistible. Anyone who loves Magnard, Lekeu, or maybe Mel Bonis, will love the Breville. It's just a firehouse of gorgeousness.









Haven't gotten to the Canteloube but from quick soundbites it sounds like an interesting precursor to the Chants d'Auvergne.

Igor who?

UPDATE: When I reach the pearly gates I hope this music will be playing. That way, even if things don't turn out so well for me, I can greet my fate with a smile on my face.


----------



## Conor71

Bas said:


> Yeah, must haves indeed, however: I still want some of the Klavierwerken (Kunst der Fuge, for example) on pperiod instruments though. Or at least on harpsichord. Like both, but not always in the mood for piano.


I have all of Bach's Keyboard works performed on the Harpsichord as well - Lately I have been appreciating these works more on the Piano, especially on GG's recordings, Im not really sure why?. I agree its nice to have both


----------



## Conor71

Ordered this - this completes my collection of Strauss Orchestral Works performed by Karajan (the rest are awesome so how could I resist getting this one!):


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## Jared

Conor71 said:


> Ordered this - this completes my collection of Strauss Orchestral Works performed by Karajan (the rest are awesome so how could I resist getting this one!):


I have ummed and arghed about this one myself many times Conor, because I hear it's arguably the finest version, but already have the Kempe/ Tortelier, the Karajan/ Meneses & the Previn/ Hugh versions in box sets. I've always been in two minds about a fourth version, because it actually isn't a favourite Strauss work of mine... please let us know however, how you get on.


----------



## millionrainbows

Audiophile - APC101005 Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 13, 14 and 15
Audiophile - APC101002 Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 4, 5 & 6
Audiophile - APC101007 Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 19, 20, 21 and 22
Audiophile - APC101046 Scriabin: Etudes, Preludes & Poems
Audiophile - APC101001 Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1, 2 & 3
Audiophile - APC101028 Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 in G minor
Audiophile - APC101003 Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 7, 8 and 9
Audiophile - APC101004 Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 10, 11 and 12
Audiophile - APC101006 Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 16, 17 and 18
Audiophile - APC101010 Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 30-32
Audiophile - APC101009 Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 28 & 29
Audiophile - APC101012 Schumann, Robert: Abegg Variations Op. 1

Ordered from Presto Classical UK, at 7.99 each. This label features mostly Russian artists, in superb recordings on gold discs made in Germany. Each Beethoven volume features 3 or 4 different Russian pianists: Igor Lebedev, Valery Vishnevsky, Tatyana Zagorovkaya, Roman Lebedev, and others. Most was recorded in 1992-94 In St. Petersburg. They use super bit mapping (SBM), like Sony, to get a 20-bit sound. I'm trying out the first Tchaikovsky in the series also. I like digging up this obscure Russian stuff. This reminds me of the Melodiya series of tone poems, etc, released BMG some years back: Russian Moods, Orchestral Pictures from Russia, etc:


----------



## Conor71

Jared said:


> I have ummed and arghed about this one myself many times Conor, because I hear it's arguably the finest version, but already have the Kempe/ Tortelier, the Karajan/ Meneses & the Previn/ Hugh versions in box sets. I've always been in two minds about a fourth version, because it actually isn't a favourite Strauss work of mine... please let us know however, how you get on.


Thanks Jared  - yes I find it a bit hard to get into this work as well although it has some very good moments. I am interested to see if this new recording will help me "crack" this work - I will certainly let you know how I get on with it.


----------



## Lenfer

*Bach: 6 Cello Suites BWV 1007-1012* ~ *Janos Starker*

This suddenly dropped from over £10 to £3.77 so I snapped it up quick. ​


----------



## EricABQ

Liszt: Paganini Studies and Schubert March Transcriptions by Marc-Andre Hamelin


----------



## SAKO

Haydn: The 'Sturm und Drang' Symphonies [ 6 CD Box Set ]
The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock.









Has just dropped to £20.64 on Amazon. so couldn't resist.


----------



## SAKO

Lenfer said:


> *Bach: 6 Cello Suites BWV 1007-1012* ~ *Janos Starker*
> 
> This suddenly dropped from over £10 to £3.77 so I snapped it up quick. ​


Very well spotted Lenfer, have just logged back into Amazon and bought the same myself. Owe you one.


----------



## Morgante

Conor71 said:


> Ordered this - this completes my collection of Strauss Orchestral Works performed by Karajan (the rest are awesome so how could I resist getting this one!):


Capolavoro!


----------



## Jared

SAKO said:


> Haydn: The 'Sturm und Drang' Symphonies [ 6 CD Box Set ]
> The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock.
> 
> View attachment 6802
> 
> 
> Has just dropped to £20.64 on Amazon. so couldn't resist.


Hi SAKO, that's a really super set; you won't be disappointed. Pinnock isn't to everyone's taste as his readings can be a little austere, but he is a favourite of mine. this is super-streamlined stuff, with brisk tempos and I think it's one of TP's strongest body of performances. If you're after a related bargain, also snap this up:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Haydn-Symph...=sr_1_4?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1344432524&sr=1-4


----------



## Lenfer

*Satie: Piano Works* ~ *Klára Körmendi*​


----------



## SAKO

Brandenburg Concertos, Violin Concertos (Bath Festival Orchestra, Menuhin) [CD]

Yehudi Menuhin (Artist, Conductor), Bath Festival Orchestra (Artist), Johann Sebastian Bach (Composer)









Factory sealed at £6.23 including post through Amazon market place.


----------



## cwarchc

Can't keep away from Amazon or Satie?









and this set, oh well?


----------



## Guest

I'm so pleased with my last purchase - the Breville and Canteloube - see above. In fact the Canteloube is momentarily my favorite piece for violin and piano. I am saddened to see that almost nothing else (besides the songs) is available from Canteloube -- I think he had a real distinct voice which has been overlooked.

Anyway, because I am so pleased with my last purchase, I'm loosening the purse strings again to get more, More, MORE!!!

Some more Lekeu:








And some Theodore Dubois:








Really lovely stuff. Igor who indeed.


----------



## EricABQ

I downloaded another Rise Of the Masters set, this time Vivaldi. $2.

Also, this:










Its not classical music, but it is from a stage production. I've had this for a long time, but the CD is so scratched it won't play or import to itunes, so I downloaded it. Can't wait to listen to it again.


----------



## Vesteralen

Finally used my points from Amazon to get this for "free". Can't wait to hear that Bruckner Fourth again.


----------



## Conor71

Purchased this week :


----------



## EricABQ

My first Alkan.


----------



## Guest

Found some nice "house" music - piano, clarinet, and coloratura -









Delicious.


----------



## Sonata

I had some emusic credits to use from a promotion:


----------



## Jared

Sonata said:


> I had some emusic credits to use from a promotion:


Sonata, do you have an SACD machine? If I remember rightly, those disks don't play on a normal CD player as I don't *think* they are CD Hybrid. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but the set is meant to be very good indeed otherwise, but I seem to remember that's why I never bought it....


----------



## Sonata

It's not a problem: this one is actually a digital download, so I'll play it on my computer or iPod. I really appreciate your mentioning it though. I'm glad to hear that it's well regarded. It looks like I'm becoming something of a Mendelssohn completist as it's turning out


----------



## Conor71

Just bought this one (mainly for the Dukas coupling!):


----------



## SAKO

Bach: Orchestral Suites BWV 1066-1069 & Concerti BWV 1060, 1062.

Hogwood & the Academy of Ancient Music.









HIP performance. Sounds interesting on the samples, thought I'd give it a go alongside my 'modern' recording.


----------



## Guest

Ok @science. Due to your incessant nagging and perpetual bad influence, I bought and am now listening to this:









I blame you if I end up in an ashram!


Edit: 
When the raining coffee stops to plant itself as orange blossoms of joy, Mary goes off to the willow tree to eat. Seldom does it cease to go cold under the nOvember skies.... long lost leaves drifting over infinities. And then, say some, come the marshmallows from a far. Marching in lines, back and forth, to the waterbed of summer's sighs. Alas ALAS Holly said as she sped off into the night!

Second Edit:
Good stuff.


----------



## SAKO

Last evening I was listening to a couple of Mozart 'compilation' CDs and decided I really must expand my Mozart collection, so have just splashed out on this 10 CD set.

MUST NOT buy anything else this month! Still have about 10 new discs of Haydn to listen to, and about 8 new discs of Bach. That's from the last fortnight's shopping alone. 

Must resist temptation.


----------



## Sonata

SAKO said:


> Last evening I was listening to a couple of Mozart 'compilation' CDs and decided I really must expand my Mozart collection, so have just splashed out on this 10 CD set.
> 
> MUST NOT buy anything else this month! Still have about 10 new discs of Haydn to listen to, and about 8 new discs of Bach. That's from the last fortnight's shopping alone.
> 
> Must resist temptation.
> 
> View attachment 6884


Resistance IS futile. I know....I've tried :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SAKO said:


> Last evening I was listening to a couple of Mozart 'compilation' CDs and decided I really must expand my Mozart collection, so have just splashed out on this 10 CD set.
> 
> MUST NOT buy anything else this month! Still have about 10 new discs of Haydn to listen to, and about 8 new discs of Bach. That's from the last fortnight's shopping alone.
> 
> Must resist temptation.
> 
> View attachment 6884


BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT! YOU'LL REGRET NOT BUYING IT! BUY IT NOW SO YOU CAN ENJOY IT AS SOON AS POSSIBLE! WHO CARES IF YOU HAVE HEAPS OF UNLISTENED TO CDS? IT'S THIS BOX SET THAT YOU WANT SO IT'S THIS BOX SET THAT YOU WILL BUY RIGHT NOW!!!!!

:tiphat:


----------



## Conor71

..........


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT! YOU'LL REGRET NOT BUYING IT! BUY IT NOW SO YOU CAN ENJOY IT AS SOON AS POSSIBLE! WHO CARES IF YOU HAVE HEAPS OF UNLISTENED TO CDS? IT'S THIS BOX SET THAT YOU WANT SO IT'S THIS BOX SET THAT YOU WILL BUY RIGHT NOW!!!!!
> 
> :tiphat:


I agree. Looks like a good set. That was one of Mozart's strongest subgenres.


----------



## Jared




----------



## science

BPS said:


> Ok @science. Due to your incessant nagging and perpetual bad influence, I bought and am now listening to this:
> 
> View attachment 6869
> 
> 
> I blame you if I end up in an ashram!
> 
> 
> Edit:
> When the raining coffee stops to plant itself as orange blossoms of joy, Mary goes off to the willow tree to eat. Seldom does it cease to go cold under the nOvember skies.... long lost leaves drifting over infinities. And then, say some, come the marshmallows from a far. Marching in lines, back and forth, to the waterbed of summer's sighs. Alas ALAS Holly said as she sped off into the night!
> 
> Second Edit:
> Good stuff.


I love you, BPS!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> I agree. Looks like a good set. That was one of Mozart's strongest subgenres.


Eh, I like the Bilson/Gardiner Mozart Piano Concerti though.


----------



## Jared

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Eh, I like the Bilson/Gardiner Mozart Piano Cocnerti though.


a very fine set if you like the Pianoforte.

to be fair, I think we are spoilt with fine sets of the Mozart PCs, with quality box sets for every taste. personally, my favourites are:




























all coincidentally with the ECO, although I like my Mozart PCs to be refined, elegant and delicate. this is now everyone's tastes however, and other sets of a more bombastic nature which would be heartily recommended would be Anda, Schiff & Ashkenazy, whilst the Uchida set is also very strong.


----------



## ProudSquire

Franz Schubert
Herbert von Karajan 
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra








Not quite what I hoped it would be, but it's still a superb recording.


----------



## Carpenoctem

TheProudSquire said:


> Franz Schubert
> Herbert von Karajan
> Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
> View attachment 6908
> 
> 
> Not quite what I hoped it would be, but it's still a superb recording.


I also have it, it's a good recording, especially the 8th.


----------



## Jared

TheProudSquire said:


> Franz Schubert
> Herbert von Karajan
> Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
> View attachment 6908
> 
> 
> Not quite what I hoped it would be, but it's still a superb recording.


I have always thought that the Berliner's forces are too large for Schubert's Symphs, and although I have never heard the Karajan, I'd imagine that the sound would be a little 'muddy'. That said, 8&9 have always provided a problem, because they are too overtly proto-Romantic to be done full justice by a smaller, HIP orientated orchestra, who can otherwise pull off 1-6 so very well. Againj this comes down to personal taste, but I keep returning to the Dresden, whose knowledge of this repertoire is 2nd to none.... I'd heartily recommend the Sinopoli, here:










although for a complete boxset, I often return to the same forces with Davis:


----------



## Bas

I've been to my classical music store again. I was delighted with my new purchases, my wallet a little less...
I bought the very best performance of Pergolesi's Stabat Mater I've ever heard, discovered a not very common Baroque oratorium, and bought Bach's violin and harpsichord sonata's BWV 1014-1019.

Lets start with Pergolesi:

Giovanni Batista Pergolesi Stabat Mater & Salve Regina by the Ricerar Consort, conducted by Philipe Pierrot (soloists: Nuria Rial, soprano & Carlos Mena counter-tenor), SACD on the Mirare label.









_The soloists are exquisite, brilliant (especially the counter tenor has such a beautiful, powerful voice(!) The balance between the voices and the orchestra is excellent, the tempi are right. And the piece is extraordinary itself too, off course. One of the *best* cd's I bought this year. _

Antoni Caldara Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo, cond. Rene Jacobs double cd on the Harmonia Mundi label









_This is a very beautiful oratorium by the baroque composer Caldara. It is about Mary Maddalena that cries for the death of Jesus. It is musically special for the fact that it has no choir/chorus parts. There are only aria's and reciativo's. I did not knew the piece yet, so I'll need to have some more listening to be able to comment it better for you guys. Yet, from the first two hearings: it is a really nice composition! _

J.S. Bach 6 sonatas for harspichord and violin BWV 1014 - 1019 by Ton Koopman (harspichord) and Catherine Manson (violin) cd on the Challenge Classics label:









_I had a piano version, but I like this harpsichord much better, it expresses the music more truly for this pieces I think._


----------



## science

Very interesting stuff, Bas!


----------



## Bas

It is, mr. Science. Especially the Caldara is a nice discovery. I'll post somewhere if I've a good impression of the work.


----------



## science

Bas said:


> It is, mr. Science. Especially the Caldara is a nice discovery. I'll post somewhere if I've a good impression of the work.


It just went on my wishlist. Excellent discovery. Thank you!


----------



## Bas

science said:


> It just went on my wishlist. Excellent discovery. Thank you!


Do you like the Pergolesi Stabat Mater? Because when you do, the other cd is very great!


----------



## science

Bas said:


> Do you like the Pergolesi Stabat Mater? Because when you do, the other cd is very great!


I love Pergolesi's Stabat Mater, but I have two recordings of it already (Jacobs and Abbado). So I'll probably stay put on that for awhile.


----------



## Jared

Bas said:


> Do you like the Pergolesi Stabat Mater? Because when you do, the other cd is very great!


I do very much, and own:


----------



## Sonata

Regarding Mozart PCs:

I have Bilsson's 20-27th on the pianoforte; nice but I definitely prefer modern piano. I have Perahia's 21st and 27th....when I get around to a complete set of the piano concertos, I'm going to go with his set or perhaps Mitsuko Uchida.


----------



## Conor71

bought these 4:


----------



## Jared

^^ Conor's been delving head first into the bargain bucket again... 

nice choices, my friend, especially with the Pollini...


----------



## Conor71

Thanks Jared  - yes all of these purchases are 2nd hand Discs, mostly pretty cheap. The Pollini should be good for sure - I have his 2-fer of the late Schubert sonatas and thats a great set! :tiphat:


----------



## Sonata

Six month spending freeze starts TODAY.

but my last hurrah:

I'm quite excited about this one. It has great reviews and I really enjoy Neruda's poetry.









I'm a sucker for good clarinet music, and I've heard great things about Weber's









These were emusic downloads. I only had enough credits to buy a single trio off of this album (43). But based on what I've heard, post-spending freeze, I intend to download the rest of the album


----------



## Jared

^^ you have some gtreat music there Sonata... Weber's Clarinet Concertos are the finest things he ever wrote in my opinion... they are delightful.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sonata said:


> Six month spending freeze starts TODAY.


Six months?! You're mad! Over the past six months I have bought more music than any other sixth months in my life and I think the last six months have been some of the best listening experiences I've ever had.


----------



## Jared

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Six months?! You're mad! Over the past six months I have bought more music than any other sixth months in my life and I think the last six months have been some of the best listening experiences I've ever had.


It won't last.... before the week's out, she'll have spotted an unmissable bargain on Amazon and her resolve will wilt away...


----------



## Sonata

Jared you know me too well apparently. I ended up completing the Haydn album after all, along with a Philip Glass solo piano album and Wilhelm Kienzl Lieder volume 1. But that's IT. Spending freeze is really and truly on. I think I'll even make a brief post here acknowledging each successful month, just to help me along 

CoAG: I've been so busy building my classical library over the past year, I haven't taken the time to truly appreciate and get to know it. So slowing down the new acquisitions will actually help my listening!


----------



## Jared

Sonata said:


> CoAG: I've been so busy building my classical library over the past year, I haven't taken the time to truly appreciate and get to know it. So slowing down the new acquisitions will actually help my listening!


a very sensible policy, indeed. when I first started dabbling in CM over 20 years ago, the prices were very high for each recording, so you only bought one or two a month. now, I can't help feeling that CM has become so very cheap and accessible with the rise of the internet and demise of the CD as a medium, that we are able to amass huge armfuls which sit on our shelves, unplayed. this isn't a healthy thing.


----------



## EricABQ

$8 on Itunes. I sampled pretty much every track and the sound quality seemed very good. Some good performers, too.


----------



## Sonata

You're absolutely right Jared. For example, I have a complete set of Beethoven symphonies, and all but one piano concerto, but I barely know his music outside of two of his violin sonatas which I love, and symphony one which I listened through a few times planning on completing the cycle. That will be corrected though. I'm starting for example, this week with this:

Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4, Symphony #2, and Missa Solemnis.


----------



## Jared

Sonata said:


> Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4, Symphony #2, and Missa Solemnis.


wow... I wish I was taking up lodgings in your home...


----------



## Jared

I'd come into this thread, half expecting another purchase from Sonata, but so far she seems to be keeping up her vow of abstinence... let's see how long it will last!! :lol:


----------



## Sonata

*thumbs up*

So far so good!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sonata said:


> *thumbs up*
> 
> So far so good!


You must be the first member not to immediately buy something as soon as you say you're going on a spending freeze.


----------



## ProudSquire

Herbert Von Karajan - His Legacy for Home Video - Mozart - Don Giovanni (1984)


----------



## EricABQ

I completed my purchases of the Rise Of The Masters series on Amazon with the Handel set. I guess I'm just a sucker for the $2 price.

I've actually been very pleased with all of them (with the possible exception of the Tchaikovsky. That one doesn't sound quite as good as the others for some reason.)


----------



## Ramako

Hmmmm, I seem to be on a spending spree now and more to come - far too much to list; from Dufay to Beethoven to Schoenburg and Schostakovitch. Hopefully I will still have some money when I go to university in October


----------



## Sonata

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You must be the first member not to immediately buy something as soon as you say you're going on a spending freeze.


Well, the spending freeze that started yesterday was supposed to start July 30th....so there ya go


----------



## Lenfer

*Tchaikovsky & Victor Kissine: Piano Trios* ~ *Gidon Kremer*, *Giedre Dirvanauskaite*, *Khatia Buniatishvili*​


----------



## samurai

On order from *Amazon:*

Carl Nielsen--*The Complete Symphonies {Box Set}, *performed by the London Symphony Orchestra under the baton of Ole Schmidt.


----------



## science

This thread almost got to the bottom of the page, so I had to step up:

































The Stravinsky and Mozarts fill some gaps in my collection.

The Zarzuela Arias is something interesting and not too familiar to me. I have a disk of Baroque Zarzuela bits that came in the DHM 50 box. I like that, so....


----------



## Ramako

I am expanding my poultry Renaissance collection

View attachment the-ockeghem-collection-box-set.jpg
















The top one in particular was a good bargain from the itunes store at £12.99 I thought.


----------



## neoshredder

Just ordered Haydn's Op. 20.


----------



## Conor71

Bought during the last few days:

















lately I have been buying a lot of second hand stuff from Amazon MP vendor "Zoverstocks" - they are very cheap and have been shipping to Australia in about 2 week so not bad!. Anyways - I recommend them if anyone is interested


----------



## Foss

I bought this one today:









The weird thing is that the spine of the carboard slip case says "Il Barbiere Siviglia". So there's only a gap where the "di" from "Il Barbiere *di* Siviglia" should have been. Does anyone else have the same thing?


----------



## Ravndal

Rubinstein Plays Chopin
10 cd box set


----------



## cwarchc

Well I've gone and bought this
Which comes as a surprise to me??


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

cwarchc said:


> Well I've gone and bought this
> Which comes as a surprise to me??
> 
> View attachment 7163


Excellent choice, sir!


----------



## Guest

Not my standard fare:










The combination of organ and choir works very well here.


----------



## EricABQ

A 3.99 itunes purchase. The samples sounded good so it seemed like a good bargain.

It has piano concertos 1 & 3 and rhapsodie d'Auvergne


----------



## cjvinthechair

Some marvellous Naxos 'sale' items: Thierry Lancino Requiem, Lori Laitman Vedem, Osvaldas Balakauskas Symphonies 4 & 5.
If you want to try something out of the ordinary, and not risk much at all on finding it doesn't suit, these Naxos pages are quite tremendous to spend an hour or so sifting through.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

samurai said:


> On order from *Amazon:*
> 
> Carl Nielsen--*The Complete Symphonies {Box Set}, *performed by the London Symphony Orchestra under the baton of Ole Schmidt.


What made you decide on that version in particular?

Kevin


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto




----------



## HarpsichordConcerto




----------



## Jared

my purchase is a little more modest...


----------



## Carpenoctem

Jared said:


> my purchase is a little more modest...


Every time I see Donizetti's name I remember the "Diva song" from the 5th Element!


----------



## SAKO

*Complete Beethoven Recordings [Box Set, Import]
Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Nikolaus Harnoncourt*

As a fan of Harnoncourt, and 14 cd's for the price, simply could not resist pressing the BUY button.









http://www.amazon.co.uk/Complete-Beethoven-Recordings-Nikolaus-Harnoncourt/dp/B000JR0DVK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1345503477&sr=8-2


----------



## SimonNZ

Just purchased this 11cd box from the local equivalent of ebay

I'm not the worlds biggest Shostakovich fan, but it was selling for less thasn the price of a single cd and its Haitink


----------



## Kevin Pearson

SimonNZ said:


> View attachment 7289
> 
> 
> Just purchased this 11cd box from the local equivalent of ebay
> 
> I'm not the worlds biggest Shostakovich fan, but it was selling for less thasn the price of a single cd and its Haitink


At that price I don't see how you could go wrong. I have not heard the Haitink because only a few track of it are available on Spotify. I've been working through the Ashkenazy recordings and so far have enjoyed his interpretations. I'm trying to decide what Shostakovich sets to buy. I want his symphonies and also his quartets and concertos.

Kevin


----------



## EricABQ

Vivaldi guitar concertos.


----------



## Ramako

:tiphat: to neoshredder.



neoshredder said:


>


----------



## EricABQ

9.99 on Itunes. I've been wanting to beef up my Bach selections, and there is a lot of music in this set.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I have been wanting to get a recording of Nyman's opera _Facing Goya_ which is $25 on amazon, I need to convince my parents that not _all_ of my $300 prize money is going towards my phone bill.


----------



## Lenfer

*The Masters of Music* [Boxed Set] ~ *Sviatoslav Richter*, *Clara Haskil*, *Maurice André*, *Friedrich Gulda*, *Glenn Gould*, et al.

(100 Discs)

Link​
*Bigshot* posted about this, I bought one last week and it's taken some time to get here. Good value for £28.99 worth having a look mes amis.


----------



## Lenfer

*Goldberg Variations* ~ *Alexis Weissenberg*​


----------



## SAKO

I recently started a thread asking members advice regards the best set of BRAHMS symphonies. As usual a mixed and interesting bag of responses, so the jury's still out.

Nevertheless this individual recording was given the thumbs up by several, so have just treated myself this morning.

*Brahms: Symphony No.4 [CD] 
Johannes Brahms, Carlos Kleiber*


----------



## EricABQ

I checked my Itunes wish list and it is up to $776.41. 

Yikes


----------



## neoshredder

Finally decided to buy it.


----------



## science

I should've bought this ten or fifteen years ago. How much good this is going to do me!


----------



## SAKO

Spent some time on Amazon marketplace looking for bargains, and ended up with these five.

Handel - Messiah
The Scholars Baroque Ensemble (an interesting sounding HIP edition)

Handel: Water Music
English Concert & Trevor Pinnock (has to be great)

Schubert: String Quartets
Britten Quartet (have neither of these so worth a go)

Schubert: Trout Quintet · 7 Lieder /Lubin ·
Ainsley · Academy of Ancient Music Chamber Ensemble (another unusual HIP)

Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 - 
1981 Glenn Gould (one I've always meant to get)
































Academy of Ancient Music Chamber Ensemble, et al


----------



## Vaneyes

"I'm delighted to see all this GG ordering. It will, no doubt, allow Sony to re-re-release"-- Aug. 4, 2012, Post 4373.

And on Aug. 16, 2012, MDT announces this...

http://www.mdt.co.uk/series/glenn-gould-collection.html

Even I, sometimes, am stunned by my crystal ball gazing.


----------



## EricABQ

Schubert Piano Works: 1822 - 1828. Alfred Brendel.

24.99 on itunes.


----------



## Vesteralen

Don't know why it took me so long. I fell in love with this when I borrowed it from my library a couple of month ago. Simply beautiful. If only they would produce more music on DVD like this....


----------



## SAKO

Schubert : Symphonies Nos 1 - 9 [Complete Box set] 
Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Based on my admiration of his Beethoven and Haydn symphony box sets, thought I'd add his Schubert set to my collection.


----------



## Lenfer

Vaneyes said:


> "I'm delighted to see all this GG ordering. It will, no doubt, allow Sony to re-re-release"-- Aug. 4, 2012, Post 4373.
> 
> And on Aug. 16, 2012, MDT announces this...
> 
> http://www.mdt.co.uk/series/glenn-gould-collection.html
> 
> Even I, sometimes, am stunned by my crystal ball gazing.


I've been reading about these are but can't seem to find if they've been remastered or not? Some of the older recordings tend to hiss at higher volumes. If anyone knows please let me know. :tiphat:


----------



## Lenfer

I would be happy to upload this if anyone wanted to watch it, however it would be in segments. ​


----------



## SAKO

More bargains acquired in Amazon marketplace.

Vivaldi: Lute-Mandolin Concertos
Paul Kuentz | Format: Audio CD

Baroque Orchestral Works (Pachelbel: Canon & Gigue; etc)
The English Concert, Henry Purcell, Tomaso Albinoni, Trevor Pinnock, Joseph Haydn, et al. | Format: Audio CD


----------



## SAKO

All these bargains will cost in the long run; I'll have to spend a fortune on a bigger house to keep them in.


----------



## Conor71

Got this today and a couple of sets of Jazz Music :


----------



## campy

I'm on a period instrument kick, so I just purchased Frans Brüggen's set of the Schubert symphonies.


----------



## Bas

SAKO said:


> Schubert : Symphonies Nos 1 - 9 [Complete Box set]
> Nikolaus Harnoncourt
> 
> Based on my admiration of his Beethoven and Haydn symphony box sets, thought I'd add his Schubert set to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 7442
> View attachment 7443


I have this set too. Harnoncourt is my conductor of choice for Schubert! Enjoy it, I'm sure you will.


----------



## Avengeil

I just yesterday got this one.... I'm really curious on all of the modern works it contains...








Planning on giving it a listen right now


----------



## cjvinthechair

From the Naxos 'bargain bucket' (about £3.50 each !):
Osvaldas Balakauskas - Symphonies 4,5
Lori Laitman - 'Vedem' Oratorio
Thierry Lancino - Requiem.

If anyone happens to see this and is equally keen (or would like to be) on less well-known romantic to contemporary music, I'd love to hear !


----------



## SAKO

*Schumann - Symphonies [CD] *
David Zinman

An unusual set, but cheap through marketplace, and will fill a gap until the Gardiner set comes down a bit in price.

*Vivaldi: Concertos /Pinnock [Box set] *

Antonio Vivaldi

Have no idea why I haven't bought this before.


----------



## EricABQ

Carmen Piazzini's complete Mozart piano sonatas. I have been happy with her complete set of Mozart piano concertos, so I thought for 5.99 on Itunes this would be a very good buy:


----------



## Bas

Yesterday there were two new arrivals from the dutch equivalent of Amazon. I was delighted to receive in my mailbox the following two cd's:

Henry Purcell's Dido & Aeneas - The New Siberian Singers (solists: Simone Kermes, Debohrah York), SACD on the Alpha label









_The quality of this cd is extraordinary. This is my second favourite opera, and by far one of the best performances I've ever heard on cd (performances not limited to this particular piece, it is one of the best recordings I've ever heard in general). I mean: the audio quality is of truly audiophile standards, and the performance truly does justice to the excellence mr. Purcell has written for us. Excellent singing, tmepo, it is just right. Ah well, not right: perfect. Buy this cd, just do it!_

Felix Bertholdy Mendelsohn's Octet for Strings & Piano sextet - Prazak quartet









_For some odd reason this cd will not play on my cd player, and therefore I had to listen it somewhere else, so thus far I cannot say anything about it (I haven't listened to good yet)... I hope I'll find a solution for this :\_


----------



## Bas

SAKO said:


> *Schumann - Symphonies [CD] *
> David Zinman
> 
> An unusual set, but cheap through marketplace, and will fill a gap until the Gardiner set comes down a bit in price.
> 
> *Vivaldi: Concertos /Pinnock [Box set] *
> 
> Antonio Vivaldi
> 
> Have no idea why I haven't bought this before.
> 
> View attachment 7540
> 
> 
> View attachment 7541


Hmmm, do you like the Vivaldi box? I have heard some cd's of Pinnock playing Bach at a friend, quite liked it. How's this one?


----------



## Jared

Bas said:


> Hmmm, do you like the Vivaldi box? I have heard some cd's of Pinnock playing Bach at a friend, quite liked it. How's this one?


it's very good Bas, but this would be the one to get:










it contains all the music in the above box plus, the 7 Concerti for Woodwind CD, the Four Seasons CD, La Stravaganza 2CD and a couple of concerti from the Stabat Mater CD, all in one tidy boxset...


----------



## neoshredder

Cost a lot but decided to get it anyway. Corelli's Op. 5 played by Manze


----------



## neoshredder

Jared said:


> it's very good Bas, but this would be the one to get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it contains all the music in the above box plus, the 7 Concerti for Woodwind CD, the Four Seasons CD, La Stravaganza 2CD and a couple of concerti from the Stabat Mater CD, all in one tidy boxset...


Just came out as well. I guess I know what my next purchase is.  And Pinnock is great with Vivaldi btw.


----------



## Jared

neoshredder said:


> Cost a lot but decided to get it anyway. Corelli's Op. 5 played by Manze


I don't own it, but a friend of mine has it and I have listened to hers on many occasions. It's a stunner... really worth it, because it is a benchmark recording of those particular works. If you like them, then you really ought to invest in these two, at a later date:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Biber-Rosar...=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1346006960&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Handel-Comp...=sr_1_9?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1346006960&sr=1-9

both of which she owns, and we would both swear by....


----------



## Jared

neoshredder said:


> Just came out as well. I guess I know what my next purchase is.  And Pinnock is great with Vivaldi btw.


yes, they've also just boxed up his 8 Bach disks too, if you're interested:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bach-J-S-Co...=sr_1_3?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1346007152&sr=1-3


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Bas said:


> Felix Bertholdy Mendelsohn's Octet for Strings & Piano sextet - Prazak quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _For some odd reason this cd will not play on my cd player, and therefore I had to listen it somewhere else, so thus far I cannot say anything about it (I haven't listened to good yet)... I hope I'll find a solution for this :\_


Have you checked to see if your CD player might have a firmware update that hasn't been done?

Kevin


----------



## Bas

I'll do that when I got some time. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## campy

I downloaded Harnoncourt's Beethoven symphony set from Amazon last night. 

Only $15 US; I thought it was a good deal.


----------



## SAKO

Bas said:


> Hmmm, do you like the Vivaldi box? I have heard some cd's of Pinnock playing Bach at a friend, quite liked it. How's this one?


Set has yet to arrive, but I'm looking forward to it.

I've become a big fan of Pinnock and the English Concert recently, and I've bought the box sets of the complete Mozart Symphonies and Haydn's Sturm & Drang symphonies, and a few other oddments.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

I recently ordered a complete set of Brahms symphonies and Schubert/Goethe lieder.


----------



## Bas

Ha, my Mendelsohn Cd is playing! (I don't have a clue why, I just put it in the player again, hoping for a miracle, dissapointed that I had not been able to play it before, and suddenly I heard the sweet first notes of this beautiful work.) Audio quality is excellent, playing is very good. And the piece, oh I just love it! I love the developments from very sweet, soft, to a wild ocean of striking chords. There is no single Mendelsohn piece I know that I don't like.


----------



## SimonNZ

seriously considering ordering this box tomorrow:









http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88697950182

I'd ignored Hahn for a long time, but a friend lent me her Bach cd recently and it knocked my socks off


----------



## SimonNZ

also: just purchased this 6cd set of bach's Advent and Christmas Cantatas from the Rilling cycle:















I've got miles of Bach Cantata recordings now, but few or none of Rilling, so it was nice to find this set going for half the price of a standard cd


----------



## Bas

How is rilling on the cantatas? I have heard (but do not own, unfortunately) Koopman, Herreghe and Suzuki, how is Rilling?


----------



## campy

I just purchased a Philip Glass sampler mp3 album. The price made it irresistible-it was *free* at Amazon.


----------



## Sonata

It's a good listen campy


----------



## science




----------



## science

The first one is Oldfield, Tubular Bells. Not sure whether the genre-watchers will let it pass as classical music, but I have no idea what it is so I figured I'd go ahead and put it here anyway.










So I have one off-the-beaten-path disk this time, and it is Barbara White. It seems to feature "My barn having burned to the ground, I can now see the moon." It also has "Five Elements," "Enough Rope," and "The Wound and the Eye."


----------



## Conor71

Bought a couple more Discs for my collection of EMI's GROTC series (the Mozart must have the coolest cover ever!) and re-purchased a Disc I owned a few years ago and want to re-visit again :


----------



## EricABQ

$7.99 on Itunes.


----------



## SAKO

Okay, I agree they may be a bit tacky, but I've just bought these through Zoverstocks, at a total cost of less than £10 inc postage for a total of 16 cd's.

I often have a 'chill out' cd playing gently in the background when I go to bed, and already have one of these Classic FM collections, so they should fulfill a purpose.


----------



## violadude

SAKO said:


> Okay, I agree they may be a bit tacky, but I've just bought these through Zoverstocks, at a total cost of less than £10 inc postage for a total of 16 cd's.
> 
> I often have a 'chill out' cd playing gently in the background when I go to bed, and already have one of these Classic FM collections, so they should fulfill a purpose.
> 
> View attachment 7795
> View attachment 7796
> View attachment 7797
> View attachment 7798
> View attachment 7799


You shall be chastised by the Classical Music gods.


----------



## SAKO

violadude said:


> You shall be chastised by the Classical Music gods.


I'll cope. If the gods gang up I'm sure I'll I have Van B and Wolfie on my side. I've spent enough money on them. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SAKO said:


> I'll cope. If the gods gang up I'm sure I'll I have Van B and Wolfie on my side. I've spent enough money on them. :lol:


And how much on *Ligeti?*


----------



## SAKO

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> And how much on *Ligeti?*


I don't really follow football. Doesn't he play for Chelsea? :lol:


----------



## violadude

SAKO said:


> I'll cope. If the gods gang up I'm sure I'll I have Van B and Wolfie on my side. I've spent enough money on them. :lol:


No. You don't understand. In the infallible Holy Book written by the classical music gods themselves, it clearly states in Wolfgangicus 9:14 to watch out, because in the end times there will be many false profits. You have been deceived.


----------



## SAKO

violadude said:


> No. You don't understand. In the infallible Holy Book written by the classical music gods themselves, it clearly states in Wolfgangicus 9:14 to watch out, because in the end times there will be many false profits. You have been deceived.


It wouldn't be the first time. You should meet my my ex-wife.


----------



## Jared

SAKO said:


> It wouldn't be the first time. You should meet my my ex-wife.


sounds like she'd get on well with my ex-mother...


----------



## violadude

Jared said:


> sounds like she'd get on well with my ex-mother...


They'd both get along with my ex-dog. She sure was a fibber, that one.


----------



## RonP

Mozart's last 6 Symphonies conducted by Otto Klemperer and the Philharmonia Orchestra, on EMI SACD.


----------



## SAKO

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eugen-Jochum-ICON/dp/B008I157AQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346594171&sr=8-1

I've not bought this, but it's released tomorrow (Sept 3rd) and looks a very good buy, as amongst its 20 discs it contains the complete symphonies of Beethoven, Brahms and Brucker, not bad for £36.

There's a clearer listing here on fleabay.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EUGEN-JOCHUM-THE-COMPLETE-EMI-RECORDINGS-AVAILABLE-SEPTEMBER-2012-/130757071638?pt=UK_CDsDVDs_CDs_CDs_GL&hash=item1e71ba9316


----------



## Ravndal

Was at the market today  It was very cheap, so i don't know if any of them is playable.


----------



## millionrainbows

http://amzn.com/B005NSPWS4

I can't wait until this arrives. The album "Red Norvo with Strings" (1956) is released for the first time on CD here. Includes 4 bonus tracks from these sessions, plus 2 tracks from 1952 with the same personnel:

Red Norvo, vibraphone; Tal Farlow, electric guitar; Red Mitchell, bass.

Red Norvo "with strings," get it?

NO drums! This is a very delightful-sounding recording; I had it on LP when Fantasy released it as part of a 2-LP set called "Tal Farlow: Guitar Player."

Highly, highly recommended.


----------



## Lenfer

millionrainbows said:


> http://amzn.com/B005NSPWS4
> 
> I can't wait until this arrives. The album "Red Norvo with Strings" (1954) is released for the first time on CD here. Includes 4 bonus tracks from these sessions, plus 2 tracks from 1952 with the same personnel:
> 
> Red Norvo, vibraphone; Tal Farlow, electric guitar; Red Mitchell, bass.
> 
> Red Norvo "with strings," get it?
> 
> NO drums! This is a very delightful-sounding recording; I had it on LP when Fantasy released it as part of a 2-LP set called "Tal Farlow: Guitar Player."
> 
> Highly, highly recommended.


Think this may be best in the non-classical purchases thread? Link Either way hope you enjoy it when it arrives. 



Ravndal said:


> View attachment 7809
> 
> 
> Was at the market today  It was very cheap, so i don't know if any of them is playable.


Fingers crossed they are playable.


----------



## Ondine

A wonderful performance!


----------



## Sonata

Nice! I bought that album a few weeks back Ondine. Haven't had the chance to give it a listen yet.


----------



## EricABQ

My 2nd Alkan album:


----------



## Bas

I have not bought this within this month, I bought it about a week before I joined this forum. Since the cd might not be too wel known, and that is probably true for the composer too, I am posting this now.

Domenico Gabrielli - La Nascita del Violoncello, SACD on the agOgique label









_Dark and powerfull compositions for the solo violoncello sometimes with the harpsichord or a pipe organ. I really love this cd._


----------



## Conor71

Ive been enjoying Saint-Saens a lot the last couple of weeks so I purchased these 2 sets - now I will have all the Music of this Composer I could want! As usual I got the Discs 2nd hand from Zoverstocks - very cheap order!


----------



## Ramako

I bought this CD of CPE Bach, recommended by neoshredder :tiphat:









I also just ordered Fidelio, conducted by Bohm and with Gwyneth Jones. I haven't seen this opera before and I hope it's good.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto




----------



## SimonNZ

The Orfeo label has lots of rare Fischer-Dieskau recordings, which I'd like to aquire or at least hear at some point, but I never seem to see them around. Where did you get those ones from?


----------



## cwarchc

I can't resist the penny bargains on Amazon marketplace


----------



## campy

My latest: Bruno Walter's Columbia Symphony Beethoven symphony cycle in mp3 form. I paid less than *one dollar* per symphony for these recordings on the ... MusiKazoo  ... label.

I found an amazon forum thread where a poster said these were the latest Sony remasterings. Halfway through the slow movement of #9, and it sure sounds like he was telling the truth.


----------



## Lenfer

cwarchc said:


> I can't resist the penny bargains on Amazon marketplace
> 
> View attachment 7868
> View attachment 7869
> 
> View attachment 7870
> View attachment 7871


Nice haul! ​


----------



## Guest

This one is a curious mix of Baroque and South American world music. It seems like an odd mixture but it's absolutely spectacular:









This one will definitely claim a place in my Top 100 if not Top 25.

Edit: Pure bliss! One of the most beautiful albums I've ever listened to. Most highly recommended.

Not sure I'd call this classical music though. Sample before you buy.


----------



## EricABQ

Not a music purchase, but the ear buds I had to order to replace the set I killed with the pruning shears arrived. 

I went with the Klipsch Image S4. They were highly rated among the ear buds in my price range, and my initial impressions are that they sound excellent. Very comfortable, too. A noticeable improvement on the stock Apple ear phones and slightly better than the Skullcandy Noise Isolating model I had been using (the ones that got cut.)

I will not be using them during yard work that involves sharp cutting instruments.


----------



## Guest

Congrats EricABQ. I've been using the Image S4's for a couple of years now and I'm perfectly satisfied. Very good comfort, sound, and value.


----------



## EricABQ

BPS said:


> Congrats EricABQ. I've been using the Image S4's for a couple of years now and I'm perfectly satisfied. Very good comfort, sound, and value.


It's good to hear you've had a couple good years out of them. I'm real happy with them so far. Comfortable and the sound is very good.


----------



## Carpenoctem

Gergiev with Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Tchaikovsky's symphonies 4,5 and 6.

I've been told that this is a great recording.


----------



## cwarchc

Amazon has struck again







Haven't a clue what I've bought, but for £0.01 thought I should find out?

Again a new composer to me, but what a great way to increase my view








and my last one for this week 








Believe that if you will???????


----------



## Sonata

Gorecki's symphony three is a heartwrencing piece.


----------



## Conor71

More new purchases to add to this thread (will they never end!) :


----------



## campy

Just used some Google Play credit to download Leoš Janáček's _Taras Bulba _from Jakub Hrůša and the Brno Philharmonic.


----------



## Conor71

I have discovered lately that I really like Liszt - I thought I did'nt care for him much beyond the Piano Sonata and Les Preludes but hes really pretty good I think!. Anyways, happy to be wrong about him - another Composer to explore!. I purchased these 2 2nd-hand Discs from Zoverstocks this morning:


----------



## Sonata

Music-related: tickets to Miss Saigon in May! I LOVE Miss Saigon and didn't know if I'd ever see it performed live. It's going to be my birthday present (my birthday in April). As far as actual music recording spending, my "spending freeze" continues. Three weeks down, five months and a week to go. lol.

Actually, I may have to curb my CD spending long term, because there is an Arts academy not too far from me and they conduct orchestral and other concerts throughout the year. (that's where Miss Saigon is being performed). So, I can see some of my music budget will finally be going towards live performances.

I'd LIKE to say that I also picked up some tickets to see Rise Against play....they're having a concert 2.5 hours away next Monday. But alas, I don't think we can manage the cost. I go back from maternity leave the very next morning, and I don't think I can find someone to watch both kids on such short notice. But I'll take Miss Saigon and be happy  <----(Such a nerd, I posted about the Miss Saigon tickets on three different posts. Think I'm a little bit excited?)


----------



## lou

I've finally broken my new music hiatus with a few purchases from Presto Classical. They have a wonderful sale going on by the way.


----------



## EricABQ

Medtner: Piano Works Vol. 1 by Geoffrey Tozer.


----------



## Ramako

Well, I realised I didn't have enough Haydn so I bought a new version of 44 (and a few other symphonies) along with the op. 20 played by the medici quartet. I listened to some of 45 and was disappointed, but that wasn't what I bought it for so I await listening to the Trauer for final judgement.
















I thought I would get another recording of another favourite of mine, Mahler's 9th. In the end I got two.
















This former I downloaded without the Kindertolien because it was cheaper and it was the symphony I wanted. The Horenstein was the one I wanted, but the Klemperer seemed cheap (relatively speaking) and was probably good so I went for it on the bargain mentality.


----------



## AndyS

Got the Solti Strauss box winging it's way to me. I've sold off my Elektra and trying to sell off my Rosenkavalier and Salome so I'm not doubling up. I'm looking forward to experiencing the other operas in the box for the first time

I'm contemplating the other Solti boxes also!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Rontgen Cello Sonatas Volume 2
http://www.amazon.com/Rontgen-J-Son...7324373&sr=8-6&keywords=rontgen+cello+sonatas


----------



## samurai

On order from *Amazon:*

*La Mer, Pictures at an Exhibition and Bolero, *all featuring the Berliner Philharmoniker led by Herbert von Karajan


----------



## EricABQ

Cyprien Katsaris' complete set of Liszt's Beethoven symphony transcriptions.

I've wanted this for awhile and finally pulled the trigger on itunes for 18.99.


----------



## Sonata

Let me know what you think Eric, that's on my wishlist too.


----------



## EricABQ

Sonata said:


> Let me know what you think Eric, that's on my wishlist too.


My initial impression is that it is an excellent set. I listened to the first movement of the 3rd, 5th, and 6th and thought they sounded great.

Previously I had purchased Konstantin Sherbakov's version of the 9th and also thought that was excellent. His full set is $38.99 on Itunes and Katsaris' is $18.99 (US prices.)

I sampled both sets quite extensively and didn't get the impression that I would be missing out by getting the less expensive set. Reviews for both sets were generally equally positive where I could find reviews.

Itunes has the Scherbakov set broken into smaller downloads if you want just a couple of the symphonies (I know the 2nd and 5th come as one download and the 9th is by itself.)

I certainly reccomend it.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Myaskovsky*: Piano Sonatas 6 - 9, with Endre Hegedus (rec. 1988).

View attachment 8128


----------



## SimonNZ

oops - wromg thread


----------



## SimonNZ

Presto is currently offering 25 % off Hyperion so I just pushed the button for the two Purcell boxes:















http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/hyperion.php


----------



## Ondine

What a way to bring the soul of the Cello into 'being'.

I'm loving it!


----------



## opus55

EricABQ said:


> It's good to hear you've had a couple good years out of them. I'm real happy with them so far. Comfortable and the sound is very good.


I used Sennheiser C300 (or 400?) for couple years then recently switched to Klipsch Image S4. I think the sound quality is as good (possibly slightly better) as C300 but I found the ear bud tips to be uncomfortable. I will try different size buds included in the package.

At any rate, these entry level earbuds are wayyyyy better than Apple stock earbuds.


----------



## opus55

Conor71 said:


> Ive been enjoying Saint-Saens a lot the last couple of weeks so I purchased these 2 sets - now I will have all the Music of this Composer I could want! As usual I got the Discs 2nd hand from Zoverstocks - very cheap order!


zoverstocks is one of my favorite used CD seller :lol: zoverstock has best deals. The only disadvantage is that it takes few weeks to receive the CDs from UK. One time I told them that I never received an item for over a month, they refunded me even though I said it's probably lost in transit (not their fault). Very nice of them.

Martinon's complete Saint-Saens set I've had on my wishlist forever. Just getting too obsessive waiting for lowest price.


----------



## Guest

Sonata said:


> ... and I don't think I can find someone to watch both kids on such short notice.


Hey Sonata! No worries - we'll watch your kids!

Just leave your computer on and put them in front of it and we'll entertain them. I'm sure they'll love the incredibly bad classical music jokes thread. Heck someone might even resurrect that thread where members add pictures of weird things to a starting background.


----------



## Conor71

opus55 said:


> zoverstocks is one of my favorite used CD seller :lol: zoverstock has best deals. The only disadvantage is that it takes few weeks to receive the CDs from UK. One time I told them that I never received an item for over a month, they refunded me even though I said it's probably lost in transit (not their fault). Very nice of them.
> 
> Martinon's complete Saint-Saens set I've had on my wishlist forever. Just getting too obsessive waiting for lowest price.


Haha yes Zoverstocks are awesome - I like giving used Discs a home and Zoverstocks always has the best deals for them! 
Usually shipping for me takes about 2 weeks - not bad as shipping to Australia from USA can take up to 3 or 4 weeks so quite often I recieve the Discs after my interest has peaked! 
I am looking forward to hearing the set of S-S Symphonies - I have been listening a lot to his Organ Symphony and Symphonic Poems lately and they are great works!. I will of course post about the new sets in the WAYLTN thread when I recieve them


----------



## Conor71

Purchased this yesterday (it is in retrospect the best version of this Symphony I have heard):


----------



## starthrower




----------



## opus55

Conor71 said:


> Usually shipping for me takes about 2 weeks - not bad as shipping to Australia from USA can take up to 3 or 4 weeks so quite often I recieve the Discs after my interest has peaked!


I know exactly what you mean. Similar thing happens in my wish list. It keeps growing so some items get buried over time.. which is exactly what happened to Saint-Saens in my case. Happy listening!


----------



## Guest

I'm really digging Jean Cras these days...


----------



## lou

BPS said:


> I'm really digging Jean Cras these days...
> 
> View attachment 8189


Hmmm, never listened to this composer before, 'll have to investigate!


----------



## SimonNZ

Just found this 8cd set going for the price of a single disc


----------



## AndyS

Going to opening night of BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra and they're playing Tchaikovsky's Pathetique. Ive no Tchaikovsky so I ordered this:










I also ordered this because I've been meaning to check out Bruckner for ages:


----------



## opus55

AndyS said:


> Going to opening night of BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra and they're playing Tchaikovsky's Pathetique. Ive no Tchaikovsky so I ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered this because I've been meaning to check out Bruckner for ages:
> 
> View attachment 8231


I finally got the Mravinsky Tchaikovsky this week and it is beautiful; should've bought it long time ago.

Just got done clicking buttons to buy this 20-disc box set for about US$33 (used)










I went through the list of works and there is hardly anything that I already have in my collection. Also checked out 30 second previews and most tracks sound great so I decided to buy.


----------



## Sonata

BPS said:


> Hey Sonata! No worries - we'll watch your kids!
> 
> Just leave your computer on and put them in front of it and we'll entertain them. I'm sure they'll love the incredibly bad classical music jokes thread. Heck someone might even resurrect that thread where members add pictures of weird things to a starting background.


lol! You know that could actually work for the toddler.... now all we have to do is teach him how to feed a bottle to little sister. Maybe get the cats to change a diaper or two. We'll be golden! haha


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

http://www.promusicacamerata.pl/en/index.php


----------



## Ramako

I fancied this interesting looking interpretation of the trauersymphonie









Also I have been watching the Ring and am in the process of changing my Wagner opinions. I wanted it as purely a soundtrack, and I found this









For only £15 from Amazon, which seemed a good bargain and I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Lenfer

*Pre-Order:*

*Murray Perahia - The First 40 Years*

















On the occasion of Murray Perahia's 40th anniversary with Sony Classical in January 2013, we celebrate the fantastic pianist with this limited-edition set of all 67 CDs of his Sony Classical discography in original jacket facsimiles plus 5 DVDs and a 180-page book with new liner notes, rare photographs and complete discography - in deluxe box packaging. Explore the comprehensive overview of this extraordinary artist's recordings on Sony Classical.​
I don't know much of Mr. *Perahia* but if I remember correctly *KV* is a fan (apologise if I've got that wrong) it's also really cheap for 67 CDs having just bought my other half the *Gould*/*Bach *box I thought I'd go out on a limb and by myself something nice.


----------



## AndyS

The Karajan/Price Tosca - because you can never have too many Toscas


----------



## Tombstoner

This was only $20, and had very good reviews on Amazon! It contains symphonies 0-9.


----------



## samurai

Tombstoner said:


> View attachment 8362
> 
> This was only $20, and had very good reviews on Amazon! It contains symphonies 0-9.


Was this purchased from Amazon, perchance?


----------



## Tombstoner

samurai said:


> Was this purchased from Amazon, perchance?


It was, yeah. Only a few left; I got the fourth last one in stock.


----------



## Sonata

Nothing in over one month now.I have willpower again. Yay!


----------



## Vaneyes

Tombstoner said:


> It was, yeah. Only a few left; I got the fourth last one in stock.


They must've forgot the 1,500 at a moment's notice.


----------



## science

I have no idea what I've got; these are just random purchases that I made at the store today. Of course all three should be good. I really liked Daugherty's Metropolis Symphony disk from Naxos, so I'm looking forward to this one too. The Clemens Non Papa is something I looked at a couple of times and finally regretted not buying, so this time I pulled the trigger. I have about enough Josquin... but heck, it's all good...


----------



## neoshredder




----------



## EricABQ

Some more Alkan:


----------



## EricABQ

I found myself in possession of an iTunes card, so I purchased some piano sets I had been wanting for awhile:

Scriabin: Complete Sonatas by Marc-Andre Hamelin










And Ligeti: Complete Piano Music by Fredrick Ullen


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^Uses too much pedal in *Ligeti's* thirteenth étude for my taste.


----------



## EricABQ

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ^Uses too much pedal in *Ligeti's* thirteenth étude for my taste.


I will delete it immediately.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

EricABQ said:


> I will delete it immediately.


Any *Ligeti* is better than no *Ligeti* at all. Étude 13 is probably one of the best. The tempo in that recording is perfect IMO.


----------



## cwarchc

I have NO willpower
after my mornings listening on Youtube, I've gone and bought this one.








His playing just "blew" me away.
I threw this one in for good measure


----------



## science

Probably four years I've been looking at that Zimerman/Ozawa Liszt.


























Good day for the major labels, especially DG, which probably could be called "the major label" in the singular.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ordered a new GG release!

View attachment 8461


----------



## Vaneyes

science said:


> ....Good day for the major labels, especially DG, which probably could be called "the major label" in the singular.


Decca swallowed Philips and still is, while EMI ponders.


----------



## bigshot

Just got the Bernstein Symphony Edition box. Lots to rip. better sound than I expected. The old Columbia LPs sure didn't sound this good.


----------



## MaryG

The last one I purchased was found at onyxclassics disk with Beethoven's compositions, performed and recordered by Maxim Rysanov, Kristina Blaumane and Jacob Katsnelson. And it seems to me I will never stop listening to it, such a beautiful music is there.


----------



## Ramako

These quartets were not in my Edition, so I have finally filled those gaps. My main three purchases are






















With all the talk about Gesualdo I thought I would get some  His complete madrigals for £13 seemed a good deal.

:tiphat: to Hilltroll for the Brahms. I wanted the clarinet quintet in b minor, and I found his recommendation in this larger box set; my Brahms chamber music somewhat lacking. I am already a fan - as I am of the Michael Haydn.


----------



## Lenfer

*Vita - Monteverdi / Scelsi* ~ *Sonia Wieder-Atherton*










*Bach & Brahms: Cello and Piano Transcriptions* ~ *Sonia Wieder-Atherton*










*Chants d'Est (Songs from Slavic Lands)* ~ *Sonia Wieder-Atherton*​
I know I said I wouldn't be buying CDs for awhile but I got these for €19 ​


----------



## science

Ironically ... wrong thread...


----------



## Conor71

I've been listening to a lot of Mahler this week and bought these 2 cycles which I have previously owned bits and pieces of - I will be interested to see what these 2 conductors bring to Mahlers Symphonies :


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Cherubini string quartets


----------



## starthrower

I haven't purchased many classical recordings in the past six months, so I went on a mini budget label binge today.


----------



## cwarchc

Couldn't resist this


----------



## EricABQ

From iTunes.


----------



## WavesOfParadox

Some unique arrangements in here, e.g. Wind Quintet Op.26 arranged for string quintet.


----------



## Jord

Jacques Loussier's Toccata


----------



## techniquest

I've been out on the town today bargain hunting and had a real good day 
Verdi - Aida (HvK, Vienna Phil, Tebaldi, Bergonzi, etc, 2CD's) - £3
Savourna Stevenson - Misterstourworm and the Kelpies Gift - £5
Paol Ruders - Kafka's Trial, 2CD's - £13.99
An Introduction to the Ring (Deryck Cooke, Solti, 2CD's) - £9.99
Du Mingxin - Great Wall Symphony, Festival Overture - £3


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

im really enjoying these


----------



## cwarchc

For 2p, from Amazon marketplace, it's got to be a bargain


----------



## samurai

cwarchc said:


> View attachment 8756
> 
> For 2p, from Amazon marketplace, it's got to be a bargain


That looks like quite a deal. Congratulations!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Jord said:


> Jacques Loussier's Toccata
> 
> View attachment 8754


I love Jacques Louisser.  Do you have the album where he plays Bach's Keyboard Concerto no. 1?


----------



## SimonNZ

Just found this 21-cd Grieg set going for the price of a single cd.

The idea of getting all seven discs of the songs is what made it irresistable (plus there might be a few piano works I'm missing in there).


----------



## Jord

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I love Jacques Louisser.  Do you have the album where he plays Bach's Keyboard Concerto no. 1?


Keyboard concerto?  
It's got Louissers rendition of Bach's Harpsichord Concerto no.1 if that's the same piece?


----------



## Conor71

Purchased this today:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Jord said:


> Keyboard concerto?
> It's got Louissers rendition of Bach's Harpsichord Concerto no.1 if that's the same piece?


Same piece.


----------



## campy

Downloaded from Amazon:








Symphony in C only. I could have gotten the whole album for additional $2.03, but I decided I was happy enough with the l'Arlesienne suite recordings I already had.


----------



## Jord

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Same piece.


Okay  
Yeah it has, personally i prefer the original, i think Louisser just takes the piece, plays it a little too fast and it just doesn't have the same feel


----------



## campy

Not technically a purchase - I downloaded it for free (legally). (I get 3 free mp3s every week since my public library subscribes to Freegal.)


----------



## Ramako

Complete set of Mahler symphonies under the baton of Learnard Berstein for under £20:










http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mahler-The-..._1_25?ie=UTF8&qid=1349722771&s=dmusic&sr=1-25

It is a slightly unusual orchestra some of the time, but I'm sure I can live.


----------



## Conor71

Purchased this set today:


----------



## samurai

Ramako said:


> Complete set of Mahler symphonies under the baton of Learnard Berstein for under £20:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mahler-The-..._1_25?ie=UTF8&qid=1349722771&s=dmusic&sr=1-25
> 
> It is a slightly unusual orchestra some of the time, but I'm sure I can live.


@ Ramako, I was just wondering what you meant by the phrase "a slightly unusual orchestra." Isn't it the New York Philharmonic throughout, or does a different orchestra perform some of the symphonies?


----------



## Ramako

samurai said:


> @ Ramako, I was just wondering what you meant by the phrase "a slightly unusual orchestra." Isn't it the New York Philharmonic throughout, or does a different orchestra perform some of the symphonies?


For some it is the Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam (1,4 and 9 by the looks of it) which I am not very familiar with. At least compared to some others - perhaps it is my ignorance. However, mostly it is the New York Phil, yes, and one or two are the Vienna Philharmoniker.


----------



## Lenfer

*Hélène Grimaud & Sol Gabetta* ~ *Duo*










*Sol Gabetta* ~ *Vivaldi: Cello Concertos, Il Progetto*

I had a €20 gift card from *Amazon* to spend so I bought these. ​


----------



## Squirrel

I recently bought Lohengrin, also conducted by Rudolf Kempe. Beautiful, beautiful listening. I especially love Elsa's 'Procession to the Cathedral'.


----------



## Conor71

Conor71 said:


> Purchased this set today:


Just got an email that the vendor cancelled the sale! - I think I wont worry about trying to get another copy of this set as they are too expensive.
Bought this set instead - I am more enthusiastic about this than the Strauss! :


----------



## Sonata

Science: if you are still interested in obtaining some Strauss orchestral music, there is a red boxed set on amazon under Strauss orchestral works. It has a picture of his face on the cover. 
As near as I can tell, is actually an identical recording, just repackaged as part of Brilliant's Strauss Edition, then eventually reprinted and sold seperately. I can't guarantee 100%, but I am almost certain that this is the case. It's much less expensive.


----------



## Lenfer

*Ligeti* - *Works for Piano*, *Two Pianos and Piano Four Hands* ~ *Alessio Bax* & *Lucille Chung*​
My other half picked this up for €5 as a present for moi. ​


----------



## bigshot

Squirrel said:


> I recently bought Lohengrin, also conducted by Rudolf Kempe. Beautiful, beautiful listening. I especially love Elsa's 'Procession to the Cathedral'.


My favorite Lohengrin by far.

I broke down yesterday and got the Membran Furtwangler set. Lots of Furtie to hear!


----------



## neoshredder

Got 2 Bartok CD's.


----------



## Conor71

Sonata said:


> Science: if you are still interested in obtaining some Strauss orchestral music, there is a red boxed set on amazon under Strauss orchestral works. It has a picture of his face on the cover.
> As near as I can tell, is actually an identical recording, just repackaged as part of Brilliant's Strauss Edition, then eventually reprinted and sold seperately. I can't guarantee 100%, but I am almost certain that this is the case. It's much less expensive.


Hey Sonata, thanks for the heads-up about the BC Strauss set - I have seen that one and they are the same set as the EMI recordings, just in a cheaper guise. The recordings also are part of the cheap BC Strauss Edition. I must admit that I mainly wanted the EMI box as I collect their Budget Box series but I still may get the Brilliant box in future. I also have a few Discs of Karajan performing the Strauss Orchestral works so maybe I will just stick with them, I should probably try to save some money!


----------



## Arsakes

Beethoven Piano Concero No.2 & 5 conducted by Solti, Piano played by Ashkenazy.

Vivaldi, Gloriars (conducted by G. Guest), Magnificat, Dixit Dominus, Beatus (P.Ledger and S.Cleobury)

Now I'm out of money! lol


----------



## science

Sonata said:


> Science: if you are still interested in obtaining some Strauss orchestral music, there is a red boxed set on amazon under Strauss orchestral works. It has a picture of his face on the cover.
> As near as I can tell, is actually an identical recording, just repackaged as part of Brilliant's Strauss Edition, then eventually reprinted and sold seperately. I can't guarantee 100%, but I am almost certain that this is the case. It's much less expensive.


I was wondering why people like me so much - and it turns out they're confusing me with the extraordinarily likeable Conor71. That in itself is quite the compliment!

But I'm here for business, not pleasure.

















I usually avoid "best of" things because I am a ridiculous, proud individual. However, in this case I wanted that Pokorny flute concerto that had been attributed to Boccherini, and this was the easiest way to get it. I have a bit of these disks on other disks, but it'll be a joy to hear the other works as well.

No idea what to expect from Field.

















I really do have enough works along these lines already, but I can't help myself... Going to get more of both of these composers in the relatively near future as well.










Boy, do I ever wish I could say I found this on sale and got a good deal on it. I've picked it up, checked the price, felt a sharp pang deep in my gut, and sadly put it back on the shop's shelf at least half a dozen times. Every time I leave the shop I've known I'd kick myself if I came back and saw it was gone. Finally I couldn't do it anymore, I had to have it, forty dollars or no forty dollars. Absolutely irresponsible of me. But I want it. I'll let y'all know if I made a mistake later.


----------



## AndyS

I ordered the Solti Verdi Operas box set. Been listening to Un Ballo in Maschera from it


----------



## Sonata

D'oh.Science, Conor, my apologies! :lol:.You are both quite likeable bts.


----------



## DrKilroy

I have recently bought the complete Vaughan Williams' Symphonies set conducted by Vernon Handley. The set also contains other masterpieces by RVW.










Best regards, Dr


----------



## Conor71

Just bought 2nd-hand copies of these Discs of Baroque Music by HVK (I have previously owned the Bm Mass - its probably my favourite version of this work) :


----------



## idomeneo

Last night I ordered a couple "small" box sets. 

Furtwangler the Legacy 
Arturo Toscanini - The Complete RCA Collection 
Herbert von Karajan - Karajan 1960s 
Herbert von Karajan - Complete EMI Recordings 
Eugen Jochun - EMI Icon - The Complete EMI Recordings 
Gyorgy Ligeti - The Ligeti Project 
Sviatoslav Richter - Pianist of the Century 
Clara Wurtz - Piano


----------



## Tero

JP Saraste RCA cycle of Sibelius. Last two came from Amazon sellers, one a Goodwill store.

RCA still exist?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

idomeneo said:


> Last night I ordered a couple "small" box sets.
> 
> Furtwangler the Legacy
> Arturo Toscanini - The Complete RCA Collection
> Herbert von Karajan - Karajan 1960s
> Herbert von Karajan - Complete EMI Recordings
> Eugen Jochun - EMI Icon - The Complete EMI Recordings
> Gyorgy Ligeti - The Ligeti Project
> Sviatoslav Richter - Pianist of the Century
> Clara Wurtz - Piano


Enjoy your *Ligeti!*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Penderecki*: 3 Pieces in Old Style; Serenade; Sinfoniettas 1 & 2; Intermezzo; Oboe Capriccio; with Warsaw PO/Wit et al.

View attachment 8914


----------



## Vaneyes

Tero said:


> JP Saraste RCA cycle of Sibelius. Last two came from Amazon sellers, one a Goodwill store.
> 
> RCA still exist?


Part of BMG, which is part of Sony BMG.

Europe may have a more exclusive RCA classical label presence. For instance, this sensational Poulenc release c2004...

View attachment 8915


----------



## Vaneyes

science said:


> Boy, do I ever wish I could say I found this on sale and got a good deal on it. I've picked it up, checked the price, felt a sharp pang deep in my gut, and sadly put it back on the shop's shelf at least half a dozen times. Every time I leave the shop I've known I'd kick myself if I came back and saw it was gone. Finally I couldn't do it anymore, I had to have it, forty dollars or no forty dollars. Absolutely irresponsible of me. But I want it. I'll let y'all know if I made a mistake later.


science, although it wasn't a spontaneous purchase, you still get my nomination for, "CD Addict of 2012".


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

My recent plunder:























































Not done yet...

*****


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Obviously feeding my passion for the Magic Flute. A couple of these are actually replacements for lost discs/LPs


----------



## Conor71

A few more purchases this week :


----------



## neoshredder

Excited. I got a 5 disc set on Boccherini's Cello Concertos and Michael Haydn's Symphonies. Galante/Rococo here we come.


----------



## Lenfer

Blame *Neoshredder*... ​


----------



## Lenfer

*Emmanuelle Bertrand* ~ *Grieg: Cello Sonata Op. 36 / Lyric Pieces (Emmanuelle Bertrand / Pascal Amoyel)*










*Emmanuelle Bertrand *~ *Works for Cello*

Couldn't help myself £3 each not *Neo's* fault this time.​


----------



## Tero

I bought a Ravel ballet I already had. The first one had the name in English on the cover the 2nd in French. I speak 3 languages, French is not one of them.


----------



## neoshredder

StlukesguildOhio said:


> My recent plunder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not done yet...
> 
> *****


And I thought I was spending a lot on cd's. Wow!


----------



## Conor71

Added a couple more today:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> Blame *Neoshredder*... ​


I didn't know neoshredder had that. I must get his opinion.


----------



## starthrower

I decided to grab this comprehensive Scriabin set while it is available for cheap.
It was going for three times the price a couple of years ago.


----------



## science

Vaneyes said:


> science, although it wasn't a spontaneous purchase, you still get my nomination for, "CD Addict of 2012".


SLGO is obviously trying to steal the title from me, but I'm doing my best to earn it.

















The Bach was actually a gift, something I'd never have bought for myself - having two recordings of the cello suites was enough, but as a true consumer capitalist I freely and eagerly affirm that three is even better. I might even get a fourth someday - I don't have Pablo Casals... yet...

On the Borodin/Glazunov/Arensky - that is an impulse buy. I'd never considered it before today. But in the first place those are three composers I'd like to know better, and three works I don't know at all. And in the second place the reviews sound great. And in the third place that is one of the best covers I've ever seen. Not a big fan of the faux-Cyrillic, but in that I may be the minority, and the rest of that cover is nothing less than immaculate. I'm anticipating a great hour of music.

















I have no idea why I got that Ligeti. We'll see about it.

The Sculthorpe disk is, if I remember correctly, strongly recommended by none other than our own Sid James / Andre. I don't remember what all he's said about Sculthorpe, but he's passionate on the subject. I don't remember why, perhaps because of something he said (though he's not the only person who's recommended this disk to me; it was already on my wish list before he mentioned it to me) but anyway for one reason or another I have been looking forward to "Kakadu."

















I have recordings of all the works on that Byrd disk, but recently this disk was mentioned with great enthusiasm by Hausmusik (in a previous incarnation as the March Hare / T. S. Eliot) and figured, well, if he likes this music so much more than I do maybe it's because his recording of it is better. It is certainly more popular. So I'm catching up again. We'll see. Oh yes, we will see.

Pachelbel? Well, well, well. Yes, _I'm actually that clever_! Had this on my mind since Pachelbel came up on the project a couple months ago.


----------



## science

Lovin' Delius. Got this for "Koanga," "Over the Hills and Far Away," and the "Florida Suite."

Got to know more Dunstable.

















At some point in the past for some reason I bought half of op. 33 and didn't buy the other half. Well, now I will hear the other half.

The Vaughan Williams purchase is another product of the project. I've never really dug ol' Rafe appropriately. I need to put more effort into it, though.


----------



## neoshredder

Great Ligeti selection. I'm trying to get more into Modern stuff. My collection isn't that big yet for it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

science said:


> I have no idea why I got that Ligeti. We'll see about it.


Subliminal messages in my posts.



> The Sculthorpe disk is, if I remember correctly, strongly recommended by none other than our own Sid James / Andre. I don't remember what all he's said about Sculthorpe, but he's passionate on the subject. I don't remember why, perhaps because of something he said (though he's not the only person who's recommended this disk to me; it was already on my wish list before he mentioned it to me) but anyway for one reason or another I have been looking forward to "Kakadu."


Excellent choice. _Memento Mori_ is a terrific piece of music.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

My latest "mass collectivisation".

Mix of Blu-ray and DVD formats as shown:-


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Part 2 of the "mass collectivisation".


----------



## samurai

On order from *Amazon:*

Carl Nielsen--*The Complete Symphonies, *featuring the Janacek Philharmonic Orchestra led by Theodore Kuchar. Although I already own the Blomstedt/Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra Nielsen Cycle, for 15 dollars I figure I have nothing to lose. I've been wanting to hear some other interpretations of his symphonies anyway.


----------



## Lenfer

I already own this CD but this one has a bonus track. I noticed it on *iTunes* but would rather pay 10 x the cost to buy the actual CD than pay 79p for the track from *iTunes*. Feel bad doing so but meh. ​


----------



## Lenfer

Tero said:


> I bought a Ravel ballet I already had. The first one had the name in English on the cover the 2nd in French. I speak 3 languages, French is not one of them.


I laughed sorry to hear about your misfortune but I sometimes buy the same CD twice if I can get hold of limited editions or imports etc. This way if you ever find someone who is getting into classical music you can always give the CD.


----------



## jdk

Got a couple today:


----------



## jdk

neoshredder said:


> And I thought I was spending a lot on cd's. Wow!


More like where to start lol


----------



## bigshot

StlukesguildOhio said:


> My recent plunder:


At least until i-deals cancels the sales!

In case folks here don't know... a third party seller on Amazon accidentally listed big chunks of their inventory at a dollar apiece over the weekend. A group of people swooped in and ordered massive amounts of merchandise. (Naturally, they didn't mention it in the group or other people might get in on the deal too.) Today, the entire seller's store is shut down with placeholder merchandise. The amount that was sold probably represents a good chunk of this seller's inventory. But since Amazon doesn't charge your credit card until the third party seller approves the sale and gets the order ready to ship, they are completely in their rights to just cancel the orders. I ordered a few things myself, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## neoshredder

Just ordered this box set. Didn't realize Telemann's Overtures are combined from Brilliant Classics. Just came out.


----------



## Vaneyes

science said:


> SLGO is obviously trying to steal the title from me, but I'm doing my best to earn it.
> ....On the Borodin/Glazunov/Arensky - that is an impulse buy. I'd never considered it before today....I have no idea why I got that Ligeti. We'll see about it.
> 
> The Sculthorpe disk is, if I remember correctly, strongly recommended by none other than our own Sid James / Andre. I don't remember what all he's said about Sculthorpe, but he's passionate on the subject. I don't remember why, perhaps because of something he said (though he's not the only person who's recommended this disk to me; it was already on my wish list before he mentioned it to me) but anyway for one reason or another I have been looking forward to "Kakadu."
> 
> I have recordings of all the works on that Byrd disk, but recently this disk was mentioned with great enthusiasm by Hausmusik (in a previous incarnation as the March Hare / T. S. Eliot) and figured, well, if he likes this music so much more than I do maybe it's because his recording of it is better. It is certainly more popular. So I'm catching up again. We'll see. Oh yes, we will see.
> 
> Pachelbel? Well, well, well. Yes, _I'm actually that clever_! Had this on my mind since Pachelbel came up on the project a couple months ago.


Glad to see you're back to your more normal impulse-purchasing.

Hafta admit, that SLGO 48'er post was impressive. :tiphat:


----------



## cwarchc

Amazon Marketplace has struck again

I will not buy any cd's
I will not buy any cd's
I will not buy any cd's
I will not buy any cd's

Go on then, they are a bargain

I've just bought 








and









15 cd's for £0.02


----------



## Vaneyes

The Polish chamber music thread got me started on something that had been on the back (CD buying) burner for a while.

*
View attachment 9037
Bacewicz *Piano Quintets 1 & 2, Piano Sonata 2, with Zimerman et al.

*Szymanowski* & *Bacewicz* String Quartets, with Maggini Qt.

View attachment 9036


----------



## neoshredder

Putting a halt to my ordering cd's. I'd say 30 days will be enough just to show will power.


----------



## Sonata

Cool, I'm just starting month 3 of my six month spending freeze. We can be willpower buddies


----------



## realdealblues

View attachment 9051


My latest purchase. Pinnock's complete Bach recordings.


----------



## jdk

Another purchase


----------



## Conor71

Another Bruckner set for my collection :


----------



## Ramako

I bought this Arvo Part a little while back. He is at the forefront of my modern-music-horizon-broadening project at the moment. It is not so much something I want to do as have to for my course, however I am glad for it since I have found this composer who's music I like enough to buy. It is very good and I will probably get more.










I haven't actually bought this yet, with a strong application of my will  but I am sure I will soon. Very soon. Probably tomorrow. £14 pounds, including what is I think allegedly the best recording of the best work... I found an extract of the fifth and listened to it and actually that is the one that has really persuaded me to buy this. Such monumentality - it sounded as if the heavens were coming crashing down...


----------



## EricABQ

From iTunes this morning I downloaded the complete Liszt Pagannini etudes by Leslie Howard (volume 48 of his Liszt collection) and Tchaikovsky Piano Sonatas also by Leslie Howard.


----------



## Lenfer

*Jean-Guihen Queyras* ~ *Bach - Cello Suites*​


----------



## Lenfer

*Alice Sara Ott* ~ *Pictures*

*Mussorgsky: Pictures At an Exhibition - Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 17 in D major, D 850 (Live from St. Petersburg)*​
I know this will likely come out in *Europe* but I didn't want to wait.


----------



## chrislowski

Great great great music


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Russian recording of Rostropovitch performing both of Shostakovitch' cello concertos as well as playing piano on songs with his wife, the great Galina Vishnevskaya singing _Five Romances for Piano and Soprano_. And I got it for around $2!










I've been getting into French Romantic opera... as well as Berlioz... who along with Liszt, must rank as one of the most underrated composers.










I've been waiting for a re-release of Sir Collin Davis' classic recording of _Les Troyens_... acclaimed by most as THE Troyens... but damn it!... I must get a recording of Berlioz' masterpiece. Old Almaviva swore the work rivaled Wagner's Ring... and if the man knows anything, it's opera.










There may be a degree of legitimacy to the suggestion that all Vivaldi's music sounds the same... when applied to some of his concertos. Many of these were churned out for performance by the orphaned girls at the _Ospedale degli Innocenti_ where he was employed as the maestro di violino. Of course there are many fine concertos composed both for these girls but also for special occasions. I find Vivaldi's music far more consistently marvelous as you move away from the concertos. Chamber works, such as the sonatas were composed with the intention of being performed by the composer and musician friends... and are some of his most marvelous works










I love Lorraine Hunt Lieberson. Her early death was a tragic loss to music.


----------



## SimonNZ

Presto is currently offering up to 40% off all of the recent Gramophone Award winners. This already bargain priced 10-cd set is now 30% off, and I've had my eye on it for a while, so...


----------



## starthrower

Complete Piano Sonatas 2-CD Set
Used copy for 6 dollars


----------



## Lenfer

starthrower said:


> Complete Piano Sonatas 2-CD Set
> Used copy for 6 dollars


Who's complete piano sonatas?


----------



## starthrower

That's weird? I had an image uploaded that disappeared. Anyway, it's Scriabin by Ruth Laredo.










I'm thinking of picking up a Prokofiev set too. Hungering for more great solo piano.

I'd like to get a Richter box too.


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered these 2 Itzhak Perlman discs :


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> Cool, I'm just starting month 3 of my six month spending freeze. We can be willpower buddies


6 mos.? Impossible.


----------



## neoshredder

Thinking of it as making the most of what you already got. You are wasting cd's by packing in more cd's.


----------



## Sonata

starthrower said:


> That's weird? I had an image uploaded that disappeared. Anyway, it's Scriabin by Ruth Laredo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up a Prokofiev set too. Hungering for more great solo piano.
> 
> I'd like to get a Richter box too.


Yes, I'm interested in getting those works myself down the line. I <3 piano music. I'm also considering Schubert's complete sonatas with Kempff


----------



## Sonata

Vaneyes said:


> 6 mos.? Impossible.


It's difficult, but I'm actually enjoying it so far. Well, sort of. I feel more relaxed about my listening. I listen because I WANT to, savor the music more and don't feel pressured to fit more in. Especially now that I'm spending some of my time learning how to read and play music on top of that. I once made it eleven months (except for receiving Itunes cards as gifts). I meant to go 12, but I caved three weeks early.

Besides, the two thousand dollars or so of medical bills from having my daughter are kind of helping the willpower. *sigh*

Yet I am still researching future purchases, and have added 100 items to the wishlist :lol:


----------



## cwarchc

This weeks haul






















And one I can't get the image to load?

Reger: Clarinet Quintet op146, Trio op77b

Some, I have no idea what I've bought.
The expectation is wonderful.


----------



## jdk

Was looking for a Beethoven CD and decided on this.


----------



## thesubtlebody

I actually got a *Barenboim Beethoven cycle* just recently as well, though I went with the earlier Staatskapelle Dresden box.

Re: *Lorraine Hunt Lieberson*: agreed! I recently got her famous Bach cantatas disc (82/199) and her HANDEL ARIAS disc, and I have to discipline myself not to keep them on infinite repeat.

Re; *Scriabin*: I am interested in those Laredo recordings, as my main exposure to Scriabin's solo piano work is the box by *Maria Lettberg*, which I was floored by (and then a smattering of individual pieces here and there by more august pianists, but not necessarily superior performances).

starthrower also mentions a [Sviatoslav?] Richter box as well, so unless you mean a certain box in particular, I have to say that my wig was fried by that *RICHTER IN HUNGARY* box (14cd). It is not forbiddingly expensive, but neither is it cheap (the going rate seems to be ~US$100). As a non-expert Richter _fanatic_ (but not a completist, by any stretch of imagination or wallet), I have absolutely not regretted acquiring it. In terms of large collections, I have gotten a lot of mileage out those DG and EMI-ICON boxes; but holy cow, the HUNGARY box is something else: Richter is from the Planet Freakstar!

A random clutch of recentish acquisitions of mine, sorry for lazy lack of images:
1. Debussy: L'ENFANT PRODIGUE etc (Bertini, Jessye Norman, etc...Orfeo)
2. Debussy: PELLEAS ET MELISANDE (Roger Desormiere, 1941...the EMI GROTC master, with some songs accompanied by Debussy himself)
3. Per Nørgård: FROSTSALME (vocal music)
4. Vladimir Horowitz: 2cd of early solo recordings on Pearl [decided on this over the similar APR edition]
5. a bunch of earlyish-music (mostly Hyperion): Vaet, Schoendorff, Dufay, Rue, Guerrero, Leonin, Gombert [for mornings, of course!]
6. Alfred Brendel playing Beethoven's DIABELLIs plus some other stuff (that 2cd RECITAL disc, rec. ~2000?)
7. Helena Tulve: LIJNEN (ECM New Series)
8. Bach: COMPLETE ORGAN WORKS by Michel Chapuis (United Archives reissue) [psyched to hear this, though I agonized a bit between this and the much more recent recordings by Foccroulle (Ricercar), which also looked nice...post-industrial decadence says that eventually the answer will be both-and-others-as-well....here's hoping the Hurford returns to print]
9. Fauré: chamber music 5cd from Brilliant...also not 100% I made the best decision here...I think I might already be angling for other recordings by Florestan etc.
10. Mozart: piano concertos by Buchbinder/Vienna (Profil) [barely gotten through these, but they are _terrific_]
11. Mozart: DON GIOVANNI by Giulini et al [I got the crappy-looking edition on the Alto label, mainly because one trusted reviewer said it was in noticeably better sound than the most recent, apparently botched, EMI edition...I had to order this edition from Presto, because EMI mafia tactics have apparently rendered the Alto master unavailable from U.S. retailers...I would be curious about alternative or contrary opinions on this, as I have never heard this recording otherwise/before, if you can believe that....I know, I know...]


----------



## starthrower

I never could decide on a complete Beethoven sonata set. I have just a couple of John O'Conor CDs. They sound good to me.

I bought a complete set of Prokofiev sonatas among other works by Finnish
pianist, Matti Raekallio.


----------



## Sonata

Conor71 said:


> Just ordered these 2 Itzhak Perlman discs :


That purchase looks kind of sublime  Am I right?


----------



## GreenMamba

Impulse buy from Barnes & Noble store.

View attachment 9180


----------



## Lenfer

I went ahead and bought the two *EMI* *Karajan* box sets for my Mother (shhh don't tell ). I know they're not perfect by any means, she does have a lot of the recordings as records. Though she has complained she doesn't have time for music anymore when I ask talk to her about it. I thought getting these and an iPod for her birthday would be nice, hopefully she will appreciate it.

I'm going to rip the CDs onto the iPod for her and re-wrap both gifts, hopefully I can do it in a week​.










Just bought this for myself haven't heard of her before but it's an interesting pairing. ​


----------



## science




----------



## Sonata

Lenfer said:


> I went ahead and bought the two *EMI* *Karajan* box sets for my Mother (shhh don't tell ). I know they're not perfect by any means, she does have a lot of the recordings as records. Though she has complained she doesn't have time for music anymore when I ask talk to her about it. I thought getting these and an iPod for her birthday would be nice, hopefully she will appreciate it.
> 
> I'm going to rip the CDs onto the iPod for her and re-wrap both gifts, hopefully I can do it in a week​.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought this for myself haven't heard of her before but it's an interesting pairing. ​


Awesome gift Lenfer!! Great job.


----------



## EricABQ

science said:


>


I have the symphony 9 from that set, and it is awesome. I have the whole set from Cyprian Katsaris, but kind of wish I had bought the Scherbakov instead.


----------



## Guest

Sonata said:


> Besides, the two thousand dollars or so of medical bills from having my daughter are kind of helping the willpower. *sigh*


Next time skip the pain killers and buy more CDs!! :lol:


----------



## Lenfer

Sonata said:


> Besides, the two thousand dollars or so of medical bills from having my daughter are kind of helping the willpower. *sigh


:scold::scold::scold:​
I know your little one is priceless but that's a lot of money. I can't think of any where else were you'd be smacked with a two thousand dollar bill for having a a baby if anything they should be giving *you* two thousand dollars!


----------



## opus55

GreenMamba said:


> Impulse buy from Barnes & Noble store.


Hope you didn't swipe your credit card on one of those hacked devices at Barnes & Noble.

I've been on a shopping spree lately so I'll list only few of my favorites from my recent purchases.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Lenfer said:


> I went ahead and bought the two *EMI* *Karajan* box sets for my Mother (shhh don't tell ). I know they're not perfect by any means, she does have a lot of the recordings as records. Though she has complained she doesn't have time for music anymore when I ask talk to her about it. I thought getting these and an iPod for her birthday would be nice, hopefully she will appreciate it.
> 
> I'm going to rip the CDs onto the iPod for her and re-wrap both gifts, hopefully I can do it in a week​.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought this for myself haven't heard of her before but it's an interesting pairing. ​


Holy crap! Those are some serious box sets... and an incredible price!!

I need a daughter like you. Are you available for adoption?:lol:


----------



## starthrower

I heard symphony no. 4 on the radio today and I thought it was great. I just had to order a CD! I wasn't expecting to find many recordings, but Naxos has two versions of all four, and there are two of these primer 2 disc sets on EMI. This one has just what the doctor ordered. His best symphonies, the beautiful Harnasie, and some piano music.


----------



## samurai

Just ordered from *Amazon:

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart--*Symphonies Nos.35, 36, 38, 39, 40 and 41, *all performed by the Berliner Philharmonic under the baton of Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Sonata

BPS said:


> Next time skip the pain killers and buy more CDs!! :lol:


 Actually I went with natural childbirth, not so much as Tylenol, and listened to Brahms clarinet sonatas and Chopin's nocturnes during the hard part of labor to relax me. 



> I know your little one is priceless but that's a lot of money. I can't think of any where else were you'd be smacked with a two thousand dollar bill for having a a baby if anything they should be giving you two thousand dollars


Oh yes, and that's WITH insurance! Needless to say they won't be seeing all of that money at once. About a 100$ a month until it's paid off, unless we use some of our tax return next spring. You're right though. She IS priceless. You should see her happy little smiles in the morning :angel:


----------



## Vesteralen

Some Alfven movie music. Typically engaging and easy to appreciate, though nothing to rival "The Dalecarlian Rhapsody" or "The Legend of the Skerries".


----------



## Conor71

Sonata said:


> That purchase looks kind of sublime  Am I right?


I hope so mate! - I like Perlman and you cant really go wrong with these Concertos as they are such good works.
I will probably have to wait a couple of weeks to hear them as shipping to Oz takes a while - I will post my thoughts in the WAYLTN thread when I get to listening to them


----------



## Sonata

I have them wish-listed for later, pending your thoughts!


----------



## science




----------



## brianwalker




----------



## Sonata

For Christmas for my dad:









or something similar, I'm not completely decided on which Sinatra biography to get him. I need to read the reviews and get a nice one.

For Christmas for my mom:
She's a music lover like myself and we both love the blues. Neither of us has heard much from Bonamassa yet, but I thought it'd be fun to try a new artist together.









And to get her influenced into classical:









and Mom's birthday


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## neoshredder

The maestro of purchases no doubt. Wow. How do you have the time to listen to all of that?


----------



## Sonata

Wow. Green with envy right now St. Luke's


----------



## buafafa

Interesting choices there.


----------



## EricABQ

Medtner: Skazki by Hamish Milne.


----------



## ahammel

In the category of "cellists with funny names":









Wonderful recording.


----------



## science

Two more...


----------



## cwarchc

Oh well Amazon strikes again






and








and one with no image?

Tortelier JS Bach Cello suites


----------



## Tomgreen

Interesting choices there.


----------



## EricABQ

Medtner: Complete Works For Violin and Piano by Hamish Milne and Manoug Parikian


----------



## science

The Schütz came in a nicely priced box from Sony - I haven't listened to them yet but it'd be hard for the music not to justify the prices.

The Glass is primarily because I like Aguas da Amazonia so much, and somehow I got the feeling that it had something to do with Itaipu. Also, I like Robert Shaw.

The Taneyev is kind of an impulse buy. We just enshrined the quintet in the classical music project, but the truth is I'm so far behind trying to keep up with that... this would be well out of order. Anyway, I have a feeling about this.

I actually have a bad feeling about the Tavener. Maybe it's the Fabio hair. Maybe it's my bad feeling about Rutter getting unfairly transfered to him. Whatever. I'm going to give it several chances!


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered this (another cheap used one from Zoverstocks)  :


----------



## classicabaoveall

I would like to draw your attention to a new CD-release with piano works of Leoš Janáček. The performer, Mrs. Danae Doerken, is an exceptional young German/Greek pianist, who has chosen the works of Leoš Janáček for her Debut-CD.
It is a very interesting CD to listen to.
Here is the link to the trailer:


----------



## Conor71

Just ordered another used Disc:


----------



## jdk

Loving it


----------



## cwarchc

Just bought this from the marketplace, been watching the prices for a while
dropped to £9.99, had to be done


----------



## starthrower

post deleted


----------



## jdk

Yo Yo Ma - Dvorak Album


----------



## violadude

I bought Henze's 7th 8th and 9th symphonies recently. I had his symphonies 1-6 already and since he recently died I figured it was time to bridge the gaps in my collection. Now all I need is the 10th one. There were also some other pieces that came with those recordings such as Auden Songs, Nachtstucke und Arien, Die Bassariden and Barcarola.


----------



## Wandering

_The Original Berlin 1930_


----------



## Comistra

The complete symphonies of Kurt Atterberg, if you can't read it.

If you like the Romantic period, I'd give Atterberg a try. If you don't, I wouldn't.


----------



## Mickey

Casella- Symphony 3 Elegia Eroica 
I like the concept of all 4 symphonies but I only own this one. I need to buy the other three. I need to listen to this one more, I'm lukewarm to it.
Morricone- Once Upon a Time in The West. I like this one.
I've been waiting for the Phillip Glass/Beck remix album. That will be my next purchase.


----------



## Vaneyes

Mickey said:


> Casella- Symphony 3 Elegia Eroica
> I like the concept of all 4 symphonies but I only own this one. I need to buy the other three. I need to listen to this one more, I'm lukewarm to it....


Hamelin diddled some *Casella--*I didn't find that genre too effective. Perhaps I'll sample the symphonies.


----------



## Wandering

I purchased these awhile back, some may be interested. Both of these exact same performaces are issued under a different label at a considerably higher price. The 'Image' distributed copies shown below are very affordbale on Amazon. Only downside is somewhat less than spectacular cover-art, I can live with that. Image quality and sound are very good on these dvds, I can vouch for them.








]


----------



## samurai

Just ordered from *Amazon:*

James Levine Conducts Mahler: *Symphonies Nos.1,3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 9 and 10, *featuring the London Symphony Orchestra, the Chicago Symphony Orchestra and the Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## Alie

My last classical purchase was a cd called "Pavane" performed and recorder by Maxim Rysanov, which I've found at eclassical site. The record includes the compositions of Claude Debussy, Richard Dubugnon, Gabriel Faure and Maurice Ravel. It's so tender that I want to forget about everything in a whole world and simply melt into this music.


----------



## Guest

I've had my eye on some Glazunov Symphonies by Serebrier, which have been well-received by the critics. Then I find the whole kit and caboodle at a good price on iTunes. 8 discs for about $30.









Notwithstanding adding a few duplicate works, I couldn't resist.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## idomeneo

Today's arrivals.





















Yesterday.


----------



## idomeneo

Earlier this week


----------



## idomeneo

That looks really interesting.



BPS said:


> I've had my eye on some Glazunov Symphonies by Serebrier, which have been well-received by the critics. Then I find the whole kit and caboodle at a good price on iTunes. 8 discs for about $30.
> 
> View attachment 9730
> 
> 
> Notwithstanding adding a few duplicate works, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Renaissance

A gold mine !


----------



## idomeneo

Today's arrivals















This one was ordered in early October and finally arrived today from Germany. Furtwangler the Legacy Box Set


----------



## Wandering




----------



## starthrower




----------



## idomeneo

Latest arrivals


----------



## science

I've had so much luck with Russian romantics lately that I figured I'd better push it. And I'd like to explore Hyperion's RVC series a little. So there's that.

I like Hamelin and Alkan so much that I have to give the PRC disk a try. I was going to stop buying those. I think I've heard all the best ones. If you think I'm wrong, tell me which ones you think are the best!

















I like the Osborne Kapustin disk and Hamelin's "In a State of Jazz," so I'll do more Kapustin. For the "contemporary music just sucks" crowd... if you're _really_ looking for something you can enjoy, you might have a try at Kapustin. At least it's fun.

I struggled with whether to get the Osborne recording of Liszt's HPR or the Howard. I went with Osborne in part because of one of the reviews and in part because I suspect that someday... I hope to be doing this for forty more years, after all... I will get that Howard box anyway.

















The cover art on the Hungarian Album isn't for everyone, but it looks better in real life than on the internet - and I like it. I'm loving Kodály and Dohnányi lately, so this should be perfect for me.

And finally, more Liszt and more Hamelin. So, of course.


----------



## Wandering

Ordered, will be on its way soon.


----------



## xuantu

You do have a formidable CD-buying appetite, science! 

I've been fascinated by the genius of Zoltan Kocsis lately. His conducting in the new Bartok series has been consistently outstanding. The following disc on the left captured him in some other repertory selections that are close to his heart: Dohnanyi's festival overture, Debussy's songs (orchestrated by Kocsis himself) and Rachmaninov's 1st symphony. I wouldn't normally entrust Hungarian singers to do French songs, but this is mainly an orchestral affair. Zoltan Kocsis is, of course, also phenomenal at the keyboard. And in addition to being an excellent Bartok pianist, he is also very good in Debussy.















The brass section of the great RCO might not be as famous as that of CSO, but in the disc shown on the left bellow, they presented a most varying journey of discovery with brass (and occasionally percussion). Although the composers are invariably European (one, Giovanni Gabrieli, is from the late Renaissance era), the musical idioms are diverse: from hymn-like polyphony, to beckoning romanticism (Nick Woud, the call); from flirty Latin dances (Henze, ragtimes & habaneras), to just another common man's fanfare (Derek Bourgeois's concerto grosso, itself a cocktail of different styles). On the right, a disc of British horn concertos played by David Pyatt. Many were written for the legendary horn soloist Dannis Brain.


----------



## cwarchc

Amazon has struck again






for some reason it won't let me upload the image of the front of the cd?








It wont let me upload an image for:
Berwald Symphonies no 3 & 4
and off topic







Zoot Suit Riot "The swinging hits of the Cherry Poppin' Daddies"


----------



## idomeneo

Some Lutoslawski and Ives


----------



## starthrower

^^^^^
I have all three of those. Great stuff! If you don't have Ives symphonies 1 & 4, the Tilson Thomas CD on Sony is pretty great!


----------



## Guest

science said:


> I've had so much luck with Russian romantics lately that I figured I'd better push it. And I'd like to explore Hyperion's RVC series a little. So there's that.
> 
> I like Hamelin and Alkan so much that I have to give the PRC disk a try. I was going to stop buying those. I think I've heard all the best ones. If you think I'm wrong, tell me which ones you think are the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Osborne Kapustin disk and Hamelin's "In a State of Jazz," so I'll do more Kapustin. For the "contemporary music just sucks" crowd... if you're _really_ looking for something you can enjoy, you might have a try at Kapustin. At least it's fun.
> 
> I struggled with whether to get the Osborne recording of Liszt's HPR or the Howard. I went with Osborne in part because of one of the reviews and in part because I suspect that someday... I hope to be doing this for forty more years, after all... I will get that Howard box anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cover art on the Hungarian Album isn't for everyone, but it looks better in real life than on the internet - and I like it. I'm loving Kodály and Dohnányi lately, so this should be perfect for me.
> 
> And finally, more Liszt and more Hamelin. So, of course.


A full 5 out of 6 of those choices are right up my alley - I'm genuinely envious!

PS - I recognize the House of Parliament and the Chain Bridge, I think.


----------



## Sonata

I am at the halfway point in my spending freeze. yay! I do have a CD on my Christmas wishlist, so that would help tide me over . I am actually doing well with the freeze though. It's good to catch up on all the acquisitions of the previous year.


----------



## neoshredder

Yeah I haven't bought anything in a long time. The library has really helped me.  I got 52 cd's on my wishlist though. lol


----------



## Wandering

^That's a _great_ idea, simply copy the music from the library on to your computer. Thanks for the idea.

This is what I purchased yesterday:


----------



## millionrainbows

Arrived earlier this week:


----------



## Wandering




----------



## millionrainbows

These are the best recordings of the Shostakovich Preludes by Nikolayeva. They are still available as a 3-CD set on Regis.

The later one on Hyperion is too echoey. It is also seen on Musical Heritage, with the same cover.


----------



## Wandering

^ Well, I suppose I'll manage.


----------



## idomeneo

A little penderecki box set.


----------



## jurianbai

Happy with latest purchase and need to share... Ernst Bloch Music for String Quartet, by Galatea String Quartet.

















http://amzn.to/T39lSl


----------



## starthrower

4 CD set for 7 dollars. It's a no-brainer!


----------



## Wandering

Both recordings from my teens, nostalgia...










This looked interesting, also affordable.


----------



## idomeneo

I haven't generally had much interest in Debussy but the piano music I've heard made me think I should explore more beyond the war horse orchestral works that I find so tedious.

The Debussy Edition








I've seen this one posted a number of times in current listening and it always looked so interesting I had to have my own copy.

The Golden Age of the Romantic Piano Concerto








Finally, just because I love Bartok.

Bartok: Complete Solo Piano Works - Zoltan Kocsis


----------



## Wandering

^ The Zimerman's Debussy Preludes are in there, I had those and was very fond of them as a teen. The sunken catherdal probably being my favorite of all the preludes. Might've to take another looksee.


----------



## Vaneyes

Boffard for Etudes, Jacobs for Preludes, are worth exploring.


----------



## Wandering

^ I got this today also. Should be on its way soon.










^ Couldn't tell from a few reviews whether it is the same recordings as this?

_My favorite 8 and 9 pairing by far now is Wand CRSO, havent' heard his Berlin though._


----------



## Wandering

^Should of simply checked duration time!


----------



## Vaneyes

Same. HvK only did 8 ('64) & 9 ('68) once for DG.


----------



## Wandering

^Good to know, thanks. Didn't much care for his EMI 8 and 9 pairing, some important phrasing moments I'd cemented from prior recordings left me cold.

edit: On second thought, I can't even rightly remember what it was that bugged me from that EMI recording. Could've very easily been the weak bass rhythm in the opening of the Unfinished, after hearing the Bernstein Unfinished on the DG 5 and 8 pairing, few compare.


----------



## idomeneo

Today's umm ... excesses


----------



## idomeneo

Oh, yeah ... this one showed up too. I think I have enough in the unplayed queue now, for probably 5 years. Really need a freeze.


----------



## idomeneo

Oops, one more. Almost forgot about poor Khatia since it's such a lonely single CD amongst the towers of box sets.


----------



## Sonata

idomeneo said:


> Oh, yeah ... this one showed up too. I think I have enough in the unplayed queue now, for probably 5 years. Really need a freeze.
> 
> View attachment 10135


I'm rather eager to get this one myself! Nice haul btw.


----------



## Wandering

I only have a digital copy of this left, needed it 'in the plastic' again.










My Masur 99cent mp3 of the orchestrated 'Mephisto Waltz' wasn't cutting the mustard, needed my orginal Karajan again, _nostaligia_. I think I'd found it for 99cents at Amazon, under a different titling, simply didn't jump at the chance, might've been only a nightmare though. I'm the cheapest dude imaginable.










Also got a inexpensive complete Daphnis et Chloe mp3


----------



## Vaneyes

Clovis said:


> ^Good to know, thanks. Didn't much care for his EMI 8 and 9 pairing, some important phrasing moments I'd cemented from prior recordings left me cold.
> 
> edit: On second thought, I can't even rightly remember what it was that bugged me from that EMI recording. Could've very easily been the weak bass rhythm in the opening of the Unfinished, after hearing the Bernstein Unfinished on the DG 5 and 8 pairing, few compare.


I went through all the HvK Schubert years ago. Whether him or others, incl. Beecham, Giulini, Abbado, Szell, Solti, Barenboim, Kleiber, Bernstein, Sinopoli, not much stuck for too long.

These impress the most: Tate/Dresden "Great" (EMI); Cantelli/Philh.O "Unfinished" (EMI); Muti/VPO boxset (Brilliant Classics).

PEE-ESS: Just remembered a DG Bernstein, with Schumann 3 and "Unfinished" that was good.


----------



## Wandering

^ what did you think of the Wand CRSO 8 and 9, have you heard it? I'll check out your recommend. 

I also had the Hanssler Zender/Schubert complete symph. set via bmg, thought it was quite good.


----------



## Ramako

I have made only a few purchases over recent weeks:

I got this one because it was said to be very good by the BBC music magazine. It is very good.









I wonder which TC member inspired this purchase 









This set of four fine twentieth century quartets was recommended to me by Sid James :tiphat:








I wanted to get into the christmas spirit, or rather to be ready when Christmas came closer. More especially, I found the most amazing version of 'God rest ye Merry Gentlemen' on Youtube and really wanted it. This doesn't have exactly the same one, but it's very close and sung by the same choir.


----------



## starthrower

Apex 2 CD re-issue of the Erato recordings.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Taneyev* Piano Quintet, Op. 30, one of my favorite chamber works, performed by Alikhanov/Moscow String Quartet. Coupled with *Mendelssohn* Piano Quartet, Op. 3.

Related info:

http://www.melody.su/eng/work/catalog/classic/560

View attachment 10289


----------



## Wandering

^The Karajan 8 and 9 arrived today, the only problem is the dynamics of sound to me, the first movement of the 9th for instance, the wonderful french horn passage and build just sounds too small. Good bass though, still have the Wand CRSO as my fav.


----------



## Tero

Naive has several 6CD boxes for sale. See Arkiv front page. I got the Vivaldi concertos one, even though I had 2. Individual cases, so I can give them as gifts.


----------



## GreenMamba

Bought this used online. Schumann and Brahms Piano Quintets.

View attachment 10315


----------



## Conor71

Here are some highlights from my purchases of the last couple of weeks - I've probably bought around 20-30 Discs since I last posted here so I can't remember them all. I will post the others as they arrive :


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Conor71 said:


>


MGV is spectacular!


----------



## Conor71

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> MGV is spectacular!


Good stuff that Disc just arrived today! - I will try to listen to it soon!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Conor71 said:


> Good stuff that Disc just arrived today! - I will try to listen to it soon!


I was listening to it on my way to school today through headphones. It has an amazing rhythmic drive. I found that it's one of those pieces that just holds your attention for the whole 27 or so minutes it runs for. It's a lot more interesting than The Piano Concerto. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Conor71

1 purchase today:


----------



## Tero

Poulenc Decca set. Concertos and piano works.


----------



## Cnote11

Two discs by Xuefei Yang - Bach Concertos and Romance de Amor. The Romance de Amor one includes works by the Albeniz, Rodrigo, Takemitsu, Barrios, Villa-Lobos, and a bunch of other Chinese and Spanish composers really.










Barrios Guitar Music


----------



## idomeneo

Glenn Gould plays Schoenberg








Glenn Gould plays Sonatas, Fantasies and Variations


----------



## starthrower




----------



## samurai

On order from *Amazon:*

Felix Mendelssohn--*Complete Symphonies {3cd Box set, Import}, *featuring the Berliner Philharmoniker led by Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## neoshredder

Just bought this. Looking forward to going through the cycle.


----------



## Sonata

Nice! I need some more Schubert in my collection.


----------



## starthrower

used copy for 3 dollars.


----------



## cwarchc

My good lady got me this for Christmas
Can't wait to listen to it


----------



## Wandering

I've 'slowed my roll' on buying things. Oddly enough my latest purchase from Zoverstock already arrived, yet from almost a month ago still not, go figure?


----------



## idomeneo

Ordered this some time ago and it finally showed up today. I really love this style of box set and this one seems like it's going to be great fun to explore too. Unfortunately the sleeve reproduction quality is quite poor compared to some of the other similar style boxes that have been released.

Philips Original Jackets Collection


----------



## Sonata

Actually considering EXTENDING my spending freeze on CDs. It's not going to be easy, but I have so much music on my iPod yet to be explored. We'll see though. That would take tremendous willpower.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Renewed my Victorian Opera subscription, also subscribed to Australian Chamber Orchestra next year. No CDs, just live music.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

got hooked on Scharwenka's 3rd piano concerto, so I will explore his chamber stuff.


----------



## realdealblues

Just picked up this one for Christmas:









Mackerras recorded Handel's Messiah 3 times. Two of those recordings were Mozart's Arrangement. This was his last recording of it from 1988. I have the 1974 recording but from the few clips I listened to, this one sounds quicker. Anyway, I'm interested to hear it.


----------



## idomeneo

Sviatoslav Richter EMI Icon "The Master Pianist"


----------



## Sonata

That set looks very tempting, a lot of great works there. I'm such a sucker for boxed sets. Wishlisted for later.


----------



## Conor71

Purchased these Discs this week (+ recieved the Daugherty Disc in the mail) :


----------



## idomeneo

I ordered a bunch of stuff from Zoverstocks a while back and the final ones showed up today. No more pending orders for now. Really hoping to stop for a while.


----------



## samurai

Hi, Conor. It looks like you're really developing a serious affinity for old Gustav. I'm not too far behind you in this! :wave:


----------



## Sonata

I am excited about today's purchase. I bought part of my husband's Christmas present. Once I took an interest in learning to play the piano, he kind of decided he would as well. Philip Wesley is one of our favorite modern pianist/composers who produces his own work.

He has a new CD that just came out:
It will actually be signed by him, which is not essential, but kind of cool









and a spiral bound collection of his pieces. Most of them will be out of the realm of our abilities for awhile, but I think he'd enjoy trying it out anyway. I wish he published full songbooks to correlate to each CD, but he doesn't. Instead he has three different volumes of 12 songs each, and each volume covers a few songs from each CD (except the new one unfortunately). I figure if there's another specific song he'd like he can download the single song, but it will be pretty neat to have a hard copy volume of some of them.









He also received an RC airplane as an early present, and this weekend I'll be picking up the final part of his present. There's a ceramic shop downtown that has some beautiful rice bowls. We had some nice ones from Chinatown in Chicago but both were ultimately broken, so it will be nice to replace them finally.


----------



## science

Looks like some good stuff on this thread lately!

I've got the DVD of starthrower's Debussy disk on my wish list; I think it'll be excellent.

cwarchc has a good time coming with the Takemitsu (though I don't have that recording "Toward the Sea" is a nice work - are you a pretty big Takemitsu fan?

idomeneo's Philips box is probably going to be one of my next purchases, but that Richter box is probably never going to see my shelves. There's something about box sets dedicated to performers that gives me an icky feeling, like there's going to be a lot of old mono outtakes with all kinds of sneezing and white noise that only the performer's mother would've enjoyed hearing - BUT if that Lipatti disk includes his Enescu recordings PLEASE LET ME KNOW.

ScipioAfricanus reminds me that I need to listen to the Hough recording on Hyperion of Scharwenka's fourth piano concerto, with Sauer's first as well, on a disk that I've loved since I first heard it;

Like realdealblues, I've just ordered myself a second copy of the Messiah for the Christmas season, it really ought to arrive soon, and I'll post about it when it does.

Conor71: I really like that Daugherty disk, and would like to know your thoughts on Bernstein's Mahler 5.

Sonata, you've just introduced me to Philip Wesley and I look forward to learning from you once again!

Now, my own excuse for coming here:

















The Dichterliebe disk purchase is really a result of my enjoyment of Von Otter's Schumann disk; I enjoyed it so much that it caused me to suspect the one reason I haven't enjoyed Schumann's lieder more in the past is that my recordings aren't good ones (Ian & Jennifer Partridge; the first two volumes by Schreier & Shetler - all three from my days of wandering cluelessly around music shops and carrying out random stuff).

The only reasonable thing would be to listen to that Von Otter disk ten more times before I move on, but... reason is not for music.

I'm happy to get the Britten/Pears disk because I find their partnership inspiring; so much good music. This, if its reputation holds up (usually they do), promises to be one of the best. I had the Bostridge on my wishlist, but I'm really glad I went with this one instead. If I'd gone with the Bostridge, I would've missed this one, but I don't think it'll work the other way.

















I've always enjoyed the music of Philip Glass - the Kronos Quartet recording of his string quartets was one of my first CDs, and the Aguas da Amazonia disk is desert island for me; but the violin concertos disappointed me, the music for Dracula really disappointed me, the music for the Screens seemed like it'd've been better off without him, Itaipu and The Canyon haven't done anything for me yet, and I wasn't impressed with his collaboration with Ravi Shankar.

I'd been turned right off to Glass. Thought I was done. I'd heard what he does, and heard enough of it.

Then last time I was in the shop, they were playing some Glass transposed for harp, and I had to admit I liked it very much. I didn't get it but it did enable me to overcome my ordinary unwillingness to waste music on CDs and get this Glassworks disk, which I'll probably enjoy in spite of my Calvinistic guilt about overindulging myself.

The Mendelssohn is one of those things... I have Masur on Apex, and shouldn't that be enough? Alas, I want to hear "Dame Judy Dench" narrate it. In the middle of my mind is Kodaly's Hary Janos, narrated by Peter Ustinov, and the narration makes it a fantastic disk. This whole orchestra + narration needs to be explored a bit more. So I'm going to try it! (Pretty popular disk too, so I'd probably have eventually got it even without such a good excuse.)

















I was sort of shocked to find out I don't already own a recording of Smetana's string quartets. I'm sure I've heard these... But no matter what, I must hear them. I'm really getting into Janacek and Kodaly lately, so maybe they can pull all the Czech guys up with them. (Suk needs the help. What's up with that guy? How come I don't like his music better?)

I suspect I'm going to love the Bottesini concertos. I've always felt the double bass deserved a little more love. Now I've put my money where my mind was. Good thing about doing that is, even if my mind entirely vacates a place, it doesn't take much money to occupy it.


----------



## joen_cph

Some cheap LP box sets at a sale:









Haydn: London Symphonies / Jones 6LP nonesuch. Cover art Abe Gurvin.
These are engaged and enjoyable performances.









Haydn: Paris Symphonies / Jones 3LP nonesuch. Cover art Roger Hane.









Schubert Trio op.99 /Schiøler,Holst,Bengtsson, EMI. Cover art: Bjørn Wiinblad









Prince Louis Ferdinand of Prussia: Complete works (mainly chamber music). Thorofon 6LP

I´ll be taking a break as regards buying for some time now.


----------



## DrKilroy

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Wandering

The version of these works I know best is by Julliard, I'll see what I think?


----------



## Conor71

Ordered these 2 sets this week :


----------



## AndyS

A few DG Originals - £4 each!

Dvorak 8/9 - Kubelik
Grieg Lyric Pieces - Gilels
Bruckner Te Deum - Jochum
Schubert Trout Quintet/Death and the Maiden - Amadeus Quartet/Gilels
Dvorak Cello Concerto/Tchaikovsky Rococo Variations - Rostropovich/Karajan


----------



## Vaneyes

science said:


> Looks like some good stuff on this thread lately!
> 
> Conor71: I really would like to know your thoughts on Bernstein's Mahler 5 (DG).


If I may interject, it's one of the two greatest *kick-**** interps for M5. The other being Shipway.

View attachment 10798


----------



## Wandering

^ I couldn't get into the Shipway, far too used to that Bernstein and the Inbal, in other words 'stuck like chuck'. Also when there is too much individuation and distinction in insturments, it becomes a headache, after all it is a symphony, not a 100 solo instruments; You rarely hear people whining over too much clarity, but there you have it. My whine is **** poor, the fact is that I'm simply too fimilar with the Bernstein and Inbal recordings, it has altered my preception, the slightest differences in phrasing and I feel completely alienated from a symphony I love. I would highly recommend the Abbado dvd Luncerne, never heard the Barenboim Chicago dvd or cd.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I found a cd clearance store in Wagga, New South Wales, today and bought over a dozen CDs for $61 including symphonies by Bruckner, Mahler, Mendelssohn, Shostovich cellos concertos, music by Berlioz, Brett Dean, Lutoslawski, Beethoven, Sculthorpe, Mozart, Messiaen.....heaps of stuff. I'll post the details when I can use a proper computer (iPhone would take too long).


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm bullish on this new release. Arbor may now tip the scale for these works. :tiphat:

View attachment 10854


----------



## Wandering

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I found a cd clearance store in Wagga, New South Wales, today and bought over a dozen CDs for $61 including symphonies by Bruckner, Mahler, Mendelssohn, Shostovich cellos concertos, music by Berlioz, Brett Dean, Lutoslawski, Beethoven, Sculthorpe, Mozart, Messiaen.....heaps of stuff. I'll post the details when I can use a proper computer (iPhone would take too long).


I love people who get unbelievable deals and brag about it, I do it myself quite often.


----------



## Vaneyes

Clovis said:


> ^ I couldn't get into the Shipway, far too used to that Bernstein and the Inbal, in other words 'stuck like chuck'. Also when there is too much individuation and distinction in insturments, it becomes a headache, after all it is a symphony, not a 100 solo instruments; You rarely hear people whining over too much clarity, but there you have it. My whine is **** poor, the fact is that I'm simply too fimilar with the Bernstein and Inbal recordings, it has altered my preception, the slightest differences in phrasing and I feel completely alienated from a symphony I love. I would highly recommend the Abbado dvd Luncerne, never heard the Barenboim Chicago dvd or cd.


Re the Shipway, don't despair or give up. It took me a few listens to fully appreciate it. Partly because of less than stellar recs.-- One being a download, and another being an early CD release. The subsequent 32-bit remastering presents it in the proper incredible lighting.

The BPO/Abbado (DG) and CSO/Solti (Decca, rec. 1990, Vienna) are fine M5s. I did not like CSO/Barenboim (Teldec)--too much spot miking gets in the way. The analogs with CSO/Solti (horn section sabotage) and CSO/Abbado (dull interp. and playing) are messes.
:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Sospiri, with Cecilia Bartoli. Currently listening. Interesting to note, I bought this CD as new, in a real store. 

View attachment 11007


----------



## DavidA

My very latest: Sound the Trumpet / Alison Balsom. Terrific playing of baroque pieces.


----------



## Guest

Slowly increasing my collection of Masaaki Suzuki's Bach Cantata cycle. Love these. Not even half-way there, but looking forward to one day having a complete set.


----------



## neoshredder

Lenfer said:


> Blame *Neoshredder*... ​


We didn't talk much but...


----------



## Schubussy

I hear good things about this.


----------



## Wandering

A colossal image for a colossal recording!


----------



## Wandering

Excited about hearing the Muti Romeo and Juliet 1 and 2, aswell as the Levi symph. 1 and 5.

I've always been a fan of this Carmina, big fan of the Levine also on DG.

Got these discs at a Goodwill, I'll atleast make digital copies from them, great price.


----------



## Wandering

Easiest to find with KenOC's link in recordings section. 15 hrs of mp3s for 1 dollar!


----------



## DavidA

Clovis said:


> Easiest to find with KenOC's link in recordings section. 15 hrs of mp3s for 1 dollar!


Sounds good, but doesn't appear available in UK.


----------



## Sonata

Finally breaking free of my music purchasing addiction.
"WHAT?" you say. "Have you had enough music????"

No. I'll never have enough music! I continue to add to my Amazon wishlist. I merely have broken the need to acquire a new album every month. I have such a wealth of music I was neglecting by spending too much time acquiring new stuff. And I've finally...FINALLY learned that I can explore music online without always buying a new CD or MP3 album.

This doesn't mean I'll stop expanding my collection. Oh no my friends. I will continue building my library for the rest of my life. I'm just over the "need more nooowwww" or the "I have a bad day, let me buy and album" craze.

Well....for now anyway. :lol:


----------



## DavidA

Bought two versions of Schumann's Kreisleriana recently both by Horowitz. One is later one for DG which has a lovely Autumnal feel to it. The earlier one is on Sony and must be reckoned as the definitive version against all comers.


----------



## neoshredder

Sonata said:


> Finally breaking free of my music purchasing addiction.
> "WHAT?" you say. "Have you had enough music????"
> 
> No. I'll never have enough music! I continue to add to my Amazon wishlist. I merely have broken the need to acquire a new album every month. I have such a wealth of music I was neglecting by spending too much time acquiring new stuff. And I've finally...FINALLY learned that I can explore music online without always buying a new CD or MP3 album.
> 
> This doesn't mean I'll stop expanding my collection. Oh no my friends. I will continue building my library for the rest of my life. I'm just over the "need more nooowwww" or the "I have a bad day, let me buy and album" craze.
> 
> Well....for now anyway. :lol:


Check out this recording of Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier. Crystal clear sound with a Modern Piano. 
http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Wohltemp...8&qid=1356118150&sr=1-1&keywords=bach+klavier


----------



## Sonata

Don't tempt me! A WTC set has been at the top of my wish list!


----------



## Conor71

A ton of stuff arrived since my last post - here is some of what I got this week :


----------



## Conor71

more...






































and several other assorted Discs including some Mahler and Bruckner - apologies if I listed some stuff I have bought before again!


----------



## neoshredder

With the way some of you spend, you might want to go get one of these with spotify applications. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=electronics&field-keywords=Sonos You can have streaming music in any room in your house of almost all music you can think of. Though I guess you can't take the music on the road with you.


----------



## Conor71

neoshredder said:


> With the way some of you spend, you might want to go get one of these with spotify applications. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=electronics&field-keywords=Sonos You can have streaming music in any room in your house of almost all music you can think of. Though I guess you can't take the music on the road with you.


Im not sure why but I really like owning the music outright! - I have gotten a lot of satisfation from building my own library and it has (mostly) all music that I really like in it. Really it would make more sense for someone like me to use Spotify (we have had it in Australia for quite a few months now) but I cant leave from having the Disc itself just yet


----------



## neoshredder

Also slightly better sound quality. But since I am using Spotify now, I don't feel the urge to spend a lot on cd's. It took away that craving. And I guess already having everything can be a downer. The hunt is part of the fun. But I need to save my money since I got a very low paying job.


----------



## Conor71

^^I understand - sometimes I think this hobby will bankrupt me 

Thread duty: Picked these 2 up today!


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Conor71 said:


> Im not sure why but I really like owning the music outright! - I have gotten a lot of satisfation from building my own library and it has (mostly) all music that I really like in it. Really it would make more sense for someone like me to use Spotify (we have had it in Australia for quite a few months now) but I cant leave from having the Disc itself just yet


For me I have found the advantage of Spotify is that it allows me to listen to a whole lot of music that financially would be impossible for me to collect. It also helps me narrow down CDs I want to add without having to blind buy. Since I subscribe to the $9.99 a month plan I can take Spotify with me anywhere I have a mobile network connection. That's come in pretty handy especially when I have long waits at the doctor's office or am driving around town. I have not completely stopped buying CDs but when I do buy it's something I really really want in my collection. I no longer buy just to build.

Kevin


----------



## Conor71

Just got this one - my last for the year I think (though there are still 8 days to go!). Merry Xmas and happy new years everyone!


----------



## samurai

Back at you, Conor. :wave:


----------



## Phidias

Carlos Seixas harpsichord sonatas, 1st volume.


----------



## Wandering

These are some of my favorite recordings from way back. I in particular become truly stuck with certain ways certain works are performed, especially works which I know well, memorization wise.


----------



## samurai

Just ordered from *Amazon:*

Ludwig Van Beethoven--*Symphonies Nos.1 and 6 {"Pastoral"}, *featuring the George Szell led Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## tdc

I got a CD of Bach's Cantatas 140 and 147 with John Eliot Gardiner and The Monteverdi Choir - The English Baroque Soloists for Christmas, I also received a $50 Gift card to a local shop that sells a good selection of classical music cds, so look out for future postings in this thread when I use that GC. :cheers:


----------



## neoshredder

samurai said:


> Just ordered from *Amazon:*
> 
> Ludwig Van Beethoven--*Symphonies Nos.1 and 6 {"Pastoral"}, *featuring the George Szell led Cleveland Orchestra.


Heard that on Spotify. I like it much more than Gardiner's interpretation of the 6th.


----------



## DavidA

tdc said:


> I got a CD of Bach's Cantatas 140 and 147 with John Eliot Gardiner and The Monteverdi Choir - The English Baroque Soloists for Christmas, I also received a $50 Gift card to a local shop that sells a good selection of classical music cds, so look out for future postings in this thread when I use that GC. :cheers:


They are REALLY good. Have those recordings myself.


----------



## DavidA

Have just received for Christmas Brilliant box of 'The art of Geza Anda'. He plays Schumann, schubert, Liszt and Beethoven (Diabelli var). Listens to part of the Kreisleriana this afternoon. Quite startling. 

Also a set of Mozart's La Finta Giardiniera. Hope to listen to it some time soon.


----------



## samurai

neoshredder said:


> Heard that on Spotify. I like it much more than Gardiner's interpretation of the 6th.


Neo, I agree with you; so far, what I've heard from Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra has been precise and crystal clear in all aspects of whatever symphony they've performed. For the *Pastoral*, I was also very impressed with both Bohm's and Karajan's readings as well. Pertaining to the Gardiner {of which I have his LVB Cycle}, do you like his *Pastoral *less because it is HIP informed, or for other reasons?


----------



## neoshredder

It seems a little rushed. Pastoral is a very beautiful piece and best played slower imo.


----------



## Guest

My haul from Christmas:
Brahms piano works - Katchen on Decca
Grieg Peer Gynt Suites - Ruud on BIS
Bach Secular Cantatas Vol. 2 - Suzuki on BIS
Tchaikovsky Symphonies 4-6 - Mravinsky on DG (found in vinyl, and I just got a turntable)


----------



## Wandering

The Four Seasons lead by Pinnock - Archiv

^ thought I saw this here a ways back?

Yet another Carmina with Previn - DG


----------



## Wandering

Has anyone else ever done that? Owned multiple copies of recordings you love, when cheap enough, or am i just overly @[email protected] and retardo? Or to answer, 'yes, i've done that, but you happened to also be retarded, all apologies.'


----------



## kv466




----------



## science

A couple of box sets I have high hopes for!










I'm drooling over this....


----------



## starthrower

Purchased with a Presto Classical gift certificate. Thanks, Mom & Dad!


----------



## Andolink

Hector Parra: Early Life for Oboe, Piano and String Trio; Stress Tensor for
Piccolo/Flute, Bass clarinet/clarinet, Piano and String Trio; Caressant l'Horizon for large ensemble 
Ensemble InterContemporain, Ensemble Recherche/Emilio Pomárico








Enno Poppe: Holz for Clarinet and Ensemble; Knochen for Ensemble; Öl for Ensemble 
Ernesto Molinari, clarinet 
Klangforum Wien / Stefan Asbury, conductor














and...

Pelle Gudmundsen-Holmgreen: Plateaux for Piano and Orchestra; For Piano
Juho Pohjonen, piano
Danish National Symphony Orchestra/Ed Spanjaard


----------



## Sonata

I mentioned this already on current listening. Obtained with an iTunes gift card, so it doesn't count against my spending freeze. I have about forty-two more dollars of iTunes credit, so carefully used this should see me through the remaining months of the freeze (which is up the 14th of February). Though I may TRY to continue it longer just to be fiscally responsible. We'll see if that happens!


----------



## Guest

Sonata said:


> I mentioned this already on current listening. Obtained with an iTunes gift card, so it doesn't count against my spending freeze. I have about forty-two more dollars of iTunes credit, so carefully used this should see me through the remaining months of the freeze (which is up the 14th of February). Though I may TRY to continue it longer just to be fiscally responsible. We'll see if that happens!


I have this as well. I have enjoyed all of Perahia's Bach recordings, both the solo works and the concertos. For a while I was a HIP purists and thought these should only be played on the harpsichord, but these recordings convinced me otherwise.


----------



## tdc

Got these today with my Christmas gift card:


----------



## samurai

Just ordered the following from *Amazon:*

Franz Schubert--*The Symphonies* {box set, import}, performed by the Nikolaus Harnoncourt led Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.
Ludwig Van Beethoven--*Symphonies Nos.2 and 5, *both featuring George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## neoshredder

samurai said:


> Just ordered the following from *Amazon:*
> 
> Franz Schubert--*The Symphonies* {box set, import}, performed by the Nikolaus Harnoncourt led Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.
> Ludwig Van Beethoven--*Symphonies Nos.2 and 5, *both featuring George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra.


Spotify not enough? I guess sound quality is still a issue with them.


----------



## Vinski

Straight from *outhere*:


----------



## Conor71

I got an Amazon gift certificate and some money from my family for Christmas so I bought the following :


----------



## samurai

neoshredder said:


> Spotify not enough? I guess sound quality is still a issue with them.


Neo, That's one of the reasons. The other is that the *Schubert Cycle* by Harnoncourt and the RCBO dropped in price about 11 dollars, and I just couldn't resist! Plus, I didn't remember whether or not all of the Schubert Symphonies done by Harnoncourt are accessible via *Spotify*, so I took the plunge. The reviews I read on *Amazon* seemed mostly favorable.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Neo - Of course no compressed or streaming version is going to be as good as CD but if you only subscribe to the $4.99 a month service you are getting only a 198 kb stream where the $9.99 a month option not only allows you mobile access to your phone or tablet devices but is 329 kb for most titles. I have found this plenty sufficient and besides just because you have access to something at anytime on Spotify does not mean you don't want to add recordings to your collection. Spotify has often helped me narrow down titles I want to own. If Spotify goes out of business I still have access to recordings I really enjoy. Spotify is a supplement to me NOT a replacement.

Kevin


----------



## neoshredder

I subscribe to the Premium Version. Haven't heard the cheaper versions. Plus I got a Squeezebox Touch with speakers. It's a shame they stopped making them.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven piano concertos 1&2 - argerich


----------



## Andolink

flac download from prestoclassical.co.uk


----------



## Wandering

mp3 cloud buys of:

Stravinsky Ragtime (only) Salonen










Abbado M6 Berlin (complete)


----------



## Wandering

Three favorite quartets on one disc, couldn't pass it up. I hope it's good?


----------



## Ramako

Well, I got some cds for Christmas, but I also got some money and made some purchases. I begin with my bargain find though, £3.50 for L'Orfeo:









2 more cds
















And 3 Opera DVDs, which are a specific Christmas Present(s)


----------



## Novelette

Ramako, you will love that recording of Monteverdi's L'Orfeo! Excellent singers, excellent instrumentalists!


----------



## Novelette

Today's purchases. I can't wait for these to come in; I'm especially excited about the Schoenberg String Trio, Op. 45!


----------



## AndyS

ordered this:









Been hearing alot about it lately, and a bit intrigued to be honest


----------



## neoshredder

Ramako said:


> Well, I got some cds for Christmas, but I also got some money and made some purchases. I begin with my bargain find though, £3.50 for L'Orfeo:
> 
> View attachment 11421
> 
> 
> 2 more cds
> 
> View attachment 11422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 3 Opera DVDs, which are a specific Christmas Present(s)


Enjoy the Boccherini and Monteverdi.


----------



## Head_case

Clovis said:


> Three favorite quartets on one disc, couldn't pass it up. I hope it's good?


Err...who on earth are they?!!!


----------



## Head_case

Listening to Stachowski's string quartets by the Jagiellonski Quartet from Poland.

My goodness...music doesn't get much more modern than this!

I've really overdosed on the latest cutting edge contemporary string quartet music. I'm going to have to listen to something completely backward like 4 33"
.


----------



## Wandering

Head_case said:


> Err...who on earth are they?!!!


I'm hoping they are musicians? They could be big where they are from?

Main reason I got it was for Emperor, Ravel and American quartets, three favs of mine.


----------



## neoshredder

Recently subscribed to MOG Radio. If not everyone knows by now, it is almost exactly like Spotify but it has higher quality audio. No idea why I had to research to find it as not as known as Spotify. Well anyways it is a hidden gem. CD quality sound imo.


----------



## Head_case

> I'm hoping they are musicians? They could be big where they are from?


I can't find a website for them, but they seem to sell very well.

No reviews either. They seem to come from Korea. Maybe they are Kim Jung's latest string quartet in residence? 

I'm very picky about string quartets interpretations; organic vegetable and toothpaste but I'm okay to live in a hovel


----------



## Wandering

neoshredder said:


> Recently subscribed to MOG Radio. If not everyone knows by now, it is almost exactly like Spotify but it has higher quality audio. No idea why I had to research to find it as not as known as Spotify. Well anyways it is a hidden gem. CD quality sound imo.


I've seen it mentioned here several times, I'll check it out, thanks.


----------



## Wandering

Clovis; said:


> ...Main reason I got it was for Emperor, Ravel and American quartets, three favs of mine.


It was also *cheap*, this was a big factor also. As you said, no reviews, kind of a little gamble, it makes me feel nervous giddy, I like the exhilaration.


----------



## neoshredder

Clovis said:


> I've seen it mentioned here several times, I'll check it out, thanks.


The cheapest device to use for it would be to get a Roku HD Streaming Player for $50 on Amazon. It connects to your tv. If you want a standalone player, Grace Digital Wi-Fi Music Player with 3.5-Inch Color Display (GDI-IRC6000) (Black) which is a little over $150.


----------



## Wandering

^The Roku is most often well reviewed. I already screwed the pooch and got a Sony streamer, I constantly had to reconnect it to my wifi, a pain in the rump, had to return it. I'm looking at these new smart tvs?


----------



## neoshredder

Clovis said:


> ^The Roku is most often well reviewed. I already screwed the pooch and got a Sony streamer, I constantly had to reconnect it to my wifi, a pain in the rump, had to return it. I'm looking at these new smart tvs?


Not sure if it will have MOG. This is basically how I found all the devices with the MOG application. I type in MOG under Electronics on Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=electronics&field-keywords=MOG Probably why MOG isn't more popular. Not enough devices have them. And it isn't free either.


----------



## Rapide




----------



## techniquest

£14 at HMV


----------



## Wandering

^ I've been eyeing that Barenboim myself, it also exists in a sort of cheaper mass produced set, eyeing both, price wise. If everyone were me, we'd be in a perpetual economic depression.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

neoshredder said:


> Not sure if it will have MOG. This is basically how I found all the devices with the MOG application. I type in MOG under Electronics on Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=electronics&field-keywords=MOG Probably why MOG isn't more popular. Not enough devices have them. And it isn't free either.


Well one of the reasons MOG may bot be as popular is because Spotify has a better track record and continues to improve every month by adding more and more titles. I had MOG and Spotify for a month and did just some basic content research on both services and MOG did not and does not have as an extensive of a library as Spotify. Huge artist and album holes in fact. Thus I dropped the service and only use Spotify now. Spotify isn't perfect either but it's a heck of a lot better service than MOG for my money.

Kevin


----------



## neoshredder

Kevin Pearson said:


> Well one of the reasons MOG may bot be as popular is because Spotify has a better track record and continues to improve every month by adding more and more titles. I had MOG and Spotify for a month and did just some basic content research on both services and MOG did not and does not have as an extensive of a library as Spotify. Huge artist and album holes in fact. Thus I dropped the service and only use Spotify now. Spotify isn't perfect either but it's a heck of a lot better service than MOG for my money.
> 
> Kevin
> 
> Kevin


Not sure if MOG has closed the gap since then but it seems like MOG is pretty close to Spotify in my recent searches. And Spotify is tricky for me since just because it is listed doesn't mean it will play. Song is not available in your area message I get quite often. I had the premium service for Spotify and yet it doesn't have close to CD quality sound imo. But MOG is trickier for searches with Composers. And like I said, I wasn't happy with their sound quality and it was $5 cheaper to have MOG on my Squeezebox per month.


----------



## Wandering

Maybe not everyone knows this already, but most often things from goodwill are in very good condition. At least so far, from my orders, half have ended up with no scratches, and most of the rest were only lightly scratched, all art and cases included, so far. Most of the time goodwills simply say adequate condition on amazon, even though they are very often far better than. Just thought I'd throw this comment out there, for those who might've been curious. Only got about 9 single discs total so far from goodwills over amazon though, maybe not the best judge of this quite yet. 

If the situations changes with future buys, I'll say something.


----------



## Schubussy

Last CDs I'll be buying for a while I think, my wallet is suffering.


----------



## Head_case

neoshredder said:


> The cheapest device to use for it would be to get a Roku HD Streaming Player for $50 on Amazon. It connects to your tv. If you want a standalone player, Grace Digital Wi-Fi Music Player with 3.5-Inch Color Display (GDI-IRC6000) (Black) which is a little over $150.


Wow. I've never heard of any of these things.

Are they any good? I don't have a t.v. I also don't have wi-fi except when I stay in hotels lol


----------



## neoshredder

Head_case said:


> Wow. I've never heard of any of these things.
> 
> Are they any good? I don't have a t.v. I also don't have wi-fi except when I stay in hotels lol


Pretty good. But yeah you got to have a wi-fi. Just imagine being able to listen to anything anywhere in the house.


----------



## Head_case

Looks like I'll be sticking with my ultramodern minidisc player for another few years until the next musical gadget implant comes along


----------



## Vaneyes

Clovis said:


> Maybe not everyone knows this already, but most often things from goodwill are in very good condition. At least so far, from my orders, half have ended up with no scratches, and most of the rest were only lightly scratched, all art and cases included, so far. Most of the time goodwills simply say adequate condition on amazon, even though they are very often far better than. Just thought I'd throw this comment out there, for those who might've been curious. Only got about 9 single discs total so far from goodwills over amazon though, maybe not the best judge of this quite yet.
> 
> If the situations changes with future buys, I'll say something.


Yes, similar experience from a NYC Goodwill via Amazon. The CD with case and notes was in better shape than they described. How novel!


----------



## Sonata

Too lazy to post artwork now. I'll list all of my iTunes giftcard acquisitions, classical or no.

*Richard Strauss: Orchestral lieder*, performed by Diana Damrau & Munich Philharmonic. Because I need more Strauss.

*Brandon Musser*: Thought I had his complete "Piano Collection Volume 1" already but apparently I was short three songs, so I just got those. Good thing too, they are as great as the rest of the album.

*Kamelot: Silverthorn
Delain: We are the Others*
These two because in addition to classical, symphonic metal has been my biggest music interest this last year or two, and both bands can usually be counted on to produce good music.

*Mary Youngblood*: Native American flutist/multi instrumentalist. Instead of downloading a full album, I downloaded ten songs across four different albums. I'll be sure to get more in the future. As noted in other posts on the forum, I've suddenly been bitten by the NAF bug. NO idea why, but I'm really digging it.

*Charles Littleleaf*: two songs of his. Would have had more, but I ran out of credits.

Of note, I also considered *Essential Delius*, a two disc overview of a new-to-me composer. He got the bump once I started listening to Mary Youngblood samples. I additionally almost downloaded *Alicia De Larrocha's performance of Albeniz/Granados* work (another two disc set). I loved the samples of this one. I held off because it was 11.98 on iTunes, and I can get a new CD from an Amazon seller for about 8 dollars in six weeks once my spending freeze is up.


----------



## DavidA

Argerich /Abbado Beethoven 2&3


----------



## opus55

Clovis said:


> Maybe not everyone knows this already, but most often things from goodwill are in very good condition. At least so far, from my orders, half have ended up with no scratches, and most of the rest were only lightly scratched, all art and cases included, so far. Most of the time goodwills simply say adequate condition on amazon, even though they are very often far better than. Just thought I'd throw this comment out there, for those who might've been curious. Only got about 9 single discs total so far from goodwills over amazon though, maybe not the best judge of this quite yet.
> 
> If the situations changes with future buys, I'll say something.


Thanks for the shopping tips. I buy most of my CDs used from amazon but too afraid to buy anything under 'very good' conditions. I'll look for goodwill sellers next time.

I received this one from Germany today. It was listed as 'very good' but was actually brand new with plastic wrapper. I've had very good experience with U.K. and German sellers, based on at least 20 transactions total. Once the item got lost but they even gave me a full refund.


----------



## Ramako

I must be feeling extravagant, probably stupid, but I guess it still counts as Christmas time...

























This last, Wagner's Parsifal, with Maria Callas, I found for only £3.50 from the Amazon Mp3 store. I need to stop browsing, looking for bargains, but still...


----------



## Wandering

opus55 said:


> Thanks for the shopping tips. I buy most of my CDs used from amazon but too afraid to buy anything under 'very good' conditions. I'll look for goodwill sellers next time.
> 
> I received this one from Germany today. It was listed as 'very good' but was actually brand new with plastic wrapper. I've had very good experience with U.K. and German sellers, based on at least 20 transactions total. Once the item got lost but they even gave me a full refund.


I was doing the exact same thing, at first I was buying only the like new, and then also some very good, esp. if I liked the description provided by seller.

I eventually came across some goodwill things that were priced at 'its weight in dirt' and thought 'what the heck'. Most goodwills I've purchased from so far were in California,


----------



## Wandering

^ On the last part of your comment, I'll say this: 

Zoverstock is awesome, only had one problem so far, it was that Gould Clavier 4 disc 'new', I never got it and they gave me a refund; I honestly don't think they mailed it, they got tired of selling them that cheap. I suspect this because when I checked the listing again, the price had doubled. I got a refund so I don't blame them any. Everything else, both new through very good has been great with them.


----------



## neoshredder

Kevin Pearson said:


> Well one of the reasons MOG may bot be as popular is because Spotify has a better track record and continues to improve every month by adding more and more titles. I had MOG and Spotify for a month and did just some basic content research on both services and MOG did not and does not have as an extensive of a library as Spotify. Huge artist and album holes in fact. Thus I dropped the service and only use Spotify now. Spotify isn't perfect either but it's a heck of a lot better service than MOG for my money.
> 
> Kevin


Try this for searching. Type in the Composers last name under the album search. Almost everything should be there. It's easier to search for artists/bands but many of the Classical Music titles are listed as the performer while the album search has the Composers last name at the beginning. Just like on iTunes. I suggest a second comparison. I got tons of Xenakis on MOG. That should show how deep MOG is for classical music.


----------



## Vaneyes

Clovis said:


> ^ On the last part of your comment, I'll say this:
> 
> Zoverstock is awesome, only had one problem so far, it was that Gould Clavier 4 disc 'new', I never got it and they gave me a refund; I honestly don't think they mailed it, they got tired of selling them that cheap. I suspect this because when I checked the listing again, the price had doubled. I got a refund so I don't blame them any. Everything else, both new through very good has been great with them.


I had a couple of *issues *with Zoverstock early on. I gave them some time alone. They improved when I returned. Maybe some negative feedbacks got their attention.


----------



## Vaneyes

neoshredder said:


> Try this for searching. Type in the Composers last name under the album search. Almost everything should be there. It's easier to search for artists/bands but many of the Classical Music titles are listed as the performer while the album search has the Composers last name at the beginning. Just like on iTunes. I suggest a second comparison. I got tons of Xenakis on MOG. That should show how deep MOG is for classical music.


Re used product searching, it can be difficult sometimes with Amazon Marketplace, but persitence occasionally pays off. ASIN finding an issue of an OOP CD that wasn't commonly listed with all Amazons.


----------



## opus55

After listening to few sonatas by de Larrocha and Uchida, I got Christoph Eschenbach's complete sonatas.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Wandering

Some older favorites of mine.


----------



## violadude

*Alert! for anyone who is interested in a lot of music for a bargain price!*

I just found a recording of various Brahms chamber music and the complete Mozart piano concertos (minus #7 for three pianos, but including #10 for two pianos), each for only 3-4 dollars if you download them!!!

Now, I bought them, and the recording quality is not that great (obviously for this cheap you aren't going to get the best quality sound) but the performances are not bad by any means and actually have very good performers involved such as Benny Goodman and Alfred Brendel. So I don't recommend you buy them if you already have a recording of these pieces that you are happy with, but if you don't and want these pieces I think this is too good a bargain to pass up despite recording quality. Just make sure you listen to the samples to make sure it won't bother you too much (and make sure to listen to multiple samples of each because the recording quality is not consistent in either of them).

You're welcome 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009T2XPC0/ref=yml_dp
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003O6Y11Q/ref=yml_dp


----------



## Wandering

^ Yes, as far as amazon, they a good many collection deals. The price changes quite a bit also, shifting up and down, sometimes these big music collections are about two bucks, and then they will jump to 5, sometimes even 10 dollars. By checking them weekly or so, you might get a better price. The two you mentioned though are probably about as low as they will get.

I forgot something:

I think when I check the app on my phone, the price has often been different than the price when I use my computer? I'm not sure of this, but suspect it, maybe there is some type of delay, or maybe some kind of manipulation even.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Walking around King Street (Newtown, Sydney) is dangerous when you have a fair bit of money you wanted to save...there is always something irresistible to be found.


----------



## Tristan

Complete box set of Vaughan Williams' 9 symphonies by the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Wandering

violadude mentioned the Brahms Chamber set on amazon mp3 for 2.50, a good deal. I found another such deal. It is 50 best chamber works by Naxos label, it is currently at 3 dollars and change, I am assuming that the 50 pieces is actually movement instead of complete work counts, but of what it does have, they _are_ complete I believe, anyone interested should check it out. I snatched it up.










I saw the Prussian and American quartets complete, and a clarinet quintet, probably either Mozart's or Brahms', several other chamber works, all of them complete, or so it looks, not 50 individual works unfortunately, but fifty total movements, amazon does that nonsense, it is annoying, but still a good deal.


----------



## Wandering

^ The Clarinet quintet is Brahms.

Also Ravel and Debussy Quartets.


----------



## DavidA

Lugano concertos - Martha Argerich (DG)


----------



## Wandering

This sounds very interesting to me. A skilled Bach interpreter, yet not all too well known outside certain circles. Some of the comments on his music seem interesting. Currently a big fan of Hewitt's playing of this work. I'm excited about hearing this one.


----------



## jtbell

A couple of Norwegian goodies from Naxos.















Usually, when I see a title like "____ Favo(u)rites", I think of arrangements, transcriptions, and snippets from larger works. But no, this one contains mostly complete works in their original guise. All are for violin (or two) and chamber orchestra. The recording is at a higher volume level than most, but still sounds very good.

Carl Gustav Sparre Olsen: Six Old Village Songs from Lom
Kurt Atterberg: Suite No. 3 (in a version for two violins rather than the normal violin + viola; don't know if it's Atterberg's own or an arrangement)

Wilhelm Stenhammar: Two Sentimantal Romances

Ole Bull: Memories of Havana, and A Mountain Vision (both fairly substantial, 7+ minutes each)

Johan Halvorsen: Norwegian Dance No. 3 (the shortest work on the disc)

Jean Sibelius: Six Humoresques (not as weighty as his violin concerto, but nice)

Christian Sinding: Evening Mood


----------



## opus55

^ Nordic Violin Favorites look interesting.

















Bruch symphonies finally purchased after a long wait in my amazon wishlist.


----------



## opus55

Accardo's performance of violin pieces was as good as the symphonies in the above DUO set. I ordered this as a follow-up:


----------



## neoshredder

I prefer the Violin Concertos of Bruch.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> I prefer the Violin Concertos of Bruch.


I prefer *Ligeti*


----------



## opus55

neoshredder said:


> I prefer the Violin Concertos of Bruch.


Can't wait til I listen to the "other" concertos by Bruch.


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I prefer *Ligeti*


Yeah I think he is a little more known than Ligetti.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> Yeah I think he is a little more known than Ligetti.


Who? 

wnhutsrtgdbvukdbvukdbvukdbvukdbvuklsdhjkg


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Who?
> 
> wnhutsrtgdbvukdbvukdbvukdbvukdbvuklsdhjkg


Some unknown Italian Composer I assume. lol


----------



## Bradius

Mahler's Das Lied, Sanderling.


----------



## bigshot

Sanderling is fantastic. An underappreciated great.

Today I ordered the Karajan EMI complete orchestral box. I've always loved the Karajan/Philharmonia records. Lots of great stuff in there. Better than the DGG years in my opinion.


----------



## neoshredder

I purchased a Roku HD with HDMI cable to allow me to play Internet Streaming on the big tv.


----------



## bigshot

That's a good one! Let me know how it works. I'm actually curious about those. I'm working on a cartoon show designed for it... Bravest Warriors. I'm told that Google intends to make a play for unseating cable and Netflix streaming.


----------



## DavidA

I have just bought Richter's performance of Beethoven's Hammerklaview Sonata - the Festvial Hall performance, London 1975. I listened to it on the radio at the time. I was envious of my in-laws who were actually at the concert. The whole concert is on the disc. There is a simply tremendous performance of the Beethoven which must be one of the greatest ever committed to disc. Richter's control, drama, sense of line are all incredible. Unfortunately the disc does not have room for the encore he played at the time which was to repeat the final movement of the Hammerklavier. There was a lot of comment made about it at the time but it has not found its way onto this disc which is produced by ICA. But the disk remains a must have for Beethoven and Richter enthusiasts. Or simply for lovers of great piano playing.


----------



## violadude

..........


----------



## DavidA

Schubert B flat sonata D960 Kempff


----------



## DavidA

Happened to be in a second hand the record shop yesterday and bought a performance of Richter playing the Schumann piano Concerto. Fantastic performance. Full of poetry. The disc was very cheap as well which was a considerable bonus!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51VZFTM1k1L._SL500_AA280_.jpg

I'm enjoying these


----------



## Vaneyes

*Scriabin*: Sonatas for Keyboard, with Dmitri Alexeev (rec. c2008).

View attachment 11764


----------



## Ondine

Out of this world...!


----------



## Head_case

Just bought this 9 volume CD box set.

Immediately ripped open string quartets VI-VIII by the Cassatt Quartet and have been listening mesmerised this week.

I've only finally got around to examining the other CDs in the collection.

There are 9 CDs; rather disappointed to find that there are only 2 CDs full of string quartets, the other being no.s IX, XI & XII.

The liner notes are inadequate and do not explain what happened to string quartets no.s I - IV. They mention the motherlode of all string quartets - the no.V being too huge to programme, but no further mention of the missing string quartets in between.

In any case, I'm still listening to 1 CD of the 9 boxset.  This is going to take me ages to wear out


----------



## DavidA

Schumann Fantasie Argerich


----------



## opus55

Got these during lunch hour for $1 each


----------



## samurai

Just pulled the trigger on: Anton Bruckner--*The Complete Symphonies {box set, import}*, featuring Herbert von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## neoshredder

samurai said:


> Just pulled the trigger on: Anton Bruckner--*The Complete Symphonies {box set, import}*, featuring Herbert von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker.


Congratulations. Great choice.


----------



## samurai

@ Neo, Thanks. I'm really starting to develop an affinity for Bruckner; never thought it would happen in a million years! Do you own this particular cycle?


----------



## neoshredder

No. But it seems like a great combo and of course the ratings are very high for it.


----------



## Tristan

Pletnev's Swan Lake. Listening to it right now


----------



## bigshot

I just got the EMI Complete Karajan orchestral box in the mail. I'm ripping and listening. Amazing stuff! I've never heard a lot of the mono recordings before and the Philharmonia records are phenominal.


----------



## opus55

My wife and son were constantly whining that they're hungry while I pick these up. Another good day at used bookstore.


----------



## cwarchc

I haven't any Walton, so for £0.01 I thought I'd try this


----------



## Sonata

25 days until my spending freeze ends....my amazon shopping cart already contains CDs. MUST.Not.hit.buy.


----------



## maestro267

I found the Naxos recording of Malcolm Arnold's Symphonies 1 and 2 in a charity shop today. Really chuffed, as it finally completes my Arnold symphony cycle.


----------



## Hausmusik

The newly-released EMI Klemperer Brahms box just shipped. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Vaneyes

maestro267 said:


> I found the Naxos recording of Malcolm Arnold's Symphonies 1 and 2 in a charity shop today. Really chuffed, as it finally completes my Arnold symphony cycle.


I salute your resolve. Malcolm's symphonies on the whole were too much for this classical soldier to bear. I kept 3, 4, 7, 8 for occasional listens. 
His chamber music, I adore...especially the String Quartets. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> 25 days until my spending freeze ends....my amazon shopping cart already contains CDs. MUST.Not.hit.buy.


Wall Street Journal has been notified. The boost the economy needs.


----------



## Vaneyes

cwarchc said:


> I haven't any Walton, so for £0.01 I thought I'd try this
> 
> View attachment 12103


Other recommendations for recs: Rattle (cw Cello Cto.) or Previn for Sym. 1; Szell for Sym. 2; Gabrieli Qt. for SQs; Imai for Violin Cto.


----------



## science

I've had this on the wish list for a long time and it's been in the store for a long time but I finally pulled the trigger today, because a couple weeks ago I did bought a similar disk, but without any HIP in it - Argerich and Kremer playing Bach's sonatas for viola da gamba - that had been on my wish list for just as long and that, as it turned out, I really enjoy.

What brought me finally to purchase the Argerich/Kremer Bach is that the Starker recordings of Bach's cello suites, from the big Mercury Living Presence box, come with a couple of the cello sonatas at the end. So I wanted to round them all out. And just like that, I wind up with Podger/Pinnock.










Lotta hype there, and I was disappointed with the Fratres disk, which is just ok, so it's not easy for me to buy more Pärt. But I used to like the guy, and one of the reviewers on Amazon sold me. So I'll try it again.

















What a serendipitous release! I've long wanted another recording of Mozart's Sinfonia Concertante, without really bothering to figure out which one I might want (I already had Perlman/Zukerman and Mutter/Bashmet). I'd not realized I wanted another recording of Bruch's Scottish Fantasy, but the deal is that my wife likes it so much that I'm happy to get another one. But what I really wanted was the Hindemith violin concerto by Oistrakh. I wanted it pretty badly. Nice to find it with these pairings.










I have the Willcocks recording of the Lord Nelson Mass and I like it OK. But if I start listing my favorite masses, I'll be going a couple minutes before I get to it. Perhaps I'll like it better HIPper? I suspect so. I look forward to trying. Pinnock, by the way and IMO, knocks the darned stockings off Haydn's symphonies, so I am looking forward to this.


----------



## science

Isn't that modernity? Five hundred years ago, the master from Kassa painted the Madonna with rose, probably putting a lot of thought and devotion into it, and first we use it to decorate a CD attractively for sale, and then we cover the Infant Christ's face with some 1970s-ish logo and slogan. 

The music will justify everything.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Just got this last night. Looking forward to some good listening.


----------



## Hausmusik

Some recent purchases:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Hausmusik that's some good listening.


----------



## DavidA

Shostakovich symphony 10 - Karajan
Purcell Fairy Queen - Gardiner
Beethoven sonatas 8, 23, 31 Gilels


----------



## Cavaradossi

Just got these four off the discount rack at the Chicago Symphony Store:


----------



## samurai

From *Amazon* this evening:

Tchaikovsky--*The Complete Symphonies {Box set, import}, *performed by the New York Philharmonic under Leonard Bernstein.
Rachmaninov--*The Three Symphonies, *featuring the Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra conducted by Leonard Slatkin.


----------



## mgj15

That Tchaikovsky set is on my wishlist along with Jansons, Karajan and the more bargain mp3 set by Jarvi. Not sure which to pull the trigger on yet.


My latest purchase was the Bernstein Sony Mahler set.. Love the box and how each disc looks like a record and the sleeves the old LP jackets. Also grabbed the Jarvi Sibelius set.


----------



## samurai

mgj15 said:


> That Tchaikovsky set is on my wishlist along with Jansons, Karajan and the more bargain mp3 set by Jarvi. Not sure which to pull the trigger on yet.


I've heard some of Bernstein's Tchaikovsky On *Spotify,* and was very impressed. The same goes for his Mahler traversals, of which cycle I have my eye on for the near future.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Classical 101 - I like to buy in bulk !! 6 CD's only $30 Bucks mmmmm Deca too- got tracks from Stravinsky, Bruch, Respighi, Franck, Elgar, Debussy, Sibelius, Puccini, Bizet to John Williams and many more...... - maybe to much on one CD set??

Hey but it was cheap....... plus I note this album is not available in the UK

Total Playing Time: 1:16:33 see good value for money hey!!


----------



## presto

This is a lovely disc, I had quite a few CD's over Christmas but I keep coming back to this one the most.
Very much like Telemann, brimming over with good tunes and interesting interplay between the instruments.


----------



## Conor71

I bought a few things over the last couple of weeks - I owned the Sibelius and Berlioz Discs before and sold them. I wanted to hear them again especially the Rattle as I remember he had a good 1st and 3rd. I heard the Applachain Spring and Grand Canyon suite before andthought they were nice - got all the Discs pretty cheap which was good! :


----------



## Conor71

Bought these 2 today:


----------



## neoshredder

Can't get into Messiaen. Hopefully, it is different for you.


----------



## Mahlerian

neoshredder said:


> Can't get into Messiaen. Hopefully, it is different for you.


Hey, give it a few months, listen to Debussy, Stravinsky, and Varese, and maybe it'll start making sense. It wouldn't be the first time you've changed your opinion on something.


----------



## neoshredder

Mahlerian said:


> Hey, give it a few months, listen to Debussy, Stravinsky, and Varese, and maybe it'll start making sense. It wouldn't be the first time you've changed your opinion on something.


We'll see. Right now, I'm in a Early Classical/Late Baroque Phase. I haven't listened to Debussy much in a long time. The other 2, hardly ever.


----------



## Hausmusik

Conor71 said:


>


Ugh--this garish yonic image sums up what I find so off-putting about the Messiaen industry. (Yes I know this is judging a "book" by its cover, but I am accustomed to Messiaen covers purveying New Agey pseudo-spiritualism.)


----------



## AndyS

Got the Karajan/Schwarzkopf/Ludwig Rosenkavalier and Knappertsbusch Parsifal winging their way to me


----------



## science

Hausmusik said:


> Ugh--this garish yonic image sums up what I find so off-putting about the Messiaen industry. (Yes I know this is judging a "book" by its cover, but I am accustomed to Messiaen covers purveying New Agey pseudo-spiritualism.)


I'm not sure Messiaen would've approved of that image being used with his music. I suspect someone at DG was having a joke at our expense when that cover was designed.


----------



## Mahlerian

Hausmusik said:


> Ugh--this garish yonic image sums up what I find so off-putting about the Messiaen industry. (Yes I know this is judging a "book" by its cover, but I am accustomed to Messiaen covers purveying New Agey pseudo-spiritualism.)


Here, take this one on the Naive label then, which is available in an excellent box set that I recommend to all Messiaen fans.

View attachment 12491


The front of the box, fortunately, is not terribly garish, although it is a little fanciful.

View attachment 12492


----------



## PeterFromLA

Kurtag and Ligeti viola music by the excellent violist Kim Kashkashian (discussing a magnificent concerto recording, I once mistakenly wrote "Kardashian," prompting some to marvel at her previously unknown talent).


----------



## science

PeterFromLA said:


> View attachment 12520
> 
> 
> Kurtag and Ligeti viola music by the excellent violist Kim Kashkashian (discussing a magnificent concerto recording, I once mistakenly wrote "Kardashian," prompting some to marvel at her previously unknown talent).


I won't say how many times in a record store I've been like, "Wait, what?" And then, "D'oh!"


----------



## samurai

Well, exactly as I predicted earlier in the evening, I just sprang for this:


----------



## jani

I made a real discovery, i bought the whole fourth Brahms symphony only with one euro.
Though i wish that it would have been his third.
His third symphony is amazing.


----------



## cwarchc

and









Came this morning, haven't listened to them yet


----------



## Hausmusik




----------



## jtbell

I downloaded these yesterday... maybe I'll get a chance to listen to them by the end of the week.


----------



## science

Fed my Martinu addiction:


----------



## OboeKnight

Just purchased a recording of the Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra ,conducted by Paavo Jarvi. They are doing Romeo and Juliet Overture and Tchaikovsky's Pathetique Symphony. Really really good.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Ordered quite a few things recently, eagerly awaiting delivery of:
- Mahler Symphony Cycle - Bernstein/NYPO
- Mahler Symphony 2 (live) - Tennstead/LPO
- Beethoven Symphonies by Tennstead/LPO
- Symponies 1 & 5 (BBC Legends)
- Symphonies 3, 6 & 8 (EMI Collection)
- Symphony 9 (BBC Legends)
- Bruckner Symphonies 4, 7 & 8 - Tennstead/LPO
- Brahms Symphony 4 - Kleiber/VPO
- Flagstad Recitals 3: Wagner & Mahler
- Sibelius (BBC Legends) Symphonies ? & 7 - Beecham/RPO (either 2 or 4 - I forget which)
- The Later Tradition - Beecham/RPO
- Icon: Rudolf Kempe

A bigger order than I usually make but there were special offers, a gift voucher and it is my last order for a good while so why not? 

I love the London Philharmonic under Tennstead (Jurowski is also phenomenal with them - particularly his Tchaikovsky), I prefer it the LSO to be honest. After hearing his Mahler and Brahms, I wanted to hear more. It was a hard pick between his two Beethoven 9ths but I chose the BBC Legends for now as it is from the 1985 proms, just before he was diagnosed with his terrible illness (the second being a 1992 recording if memory serves). If I find a way to justify another 9th, I may get this later one at some point in the future.

Sir Thomas Beecham is a recent discovery as is Rudolf Kempe. What I have heard on YouTube whilst looking into them has really got my interest. Bernstein is in this category too.


----------



## GreenMamba

Haydn Quartets Op. 76, 4-6. I've had the sister CD (#1-3) for about a decade and loved it, but for some reason never got around to buying this one.

View attachment 12693


----------



## Vaneyes

AClockworkOrange said:


> Ordered quite a few things recently, eagerly awaiting delivery of:
> - Mahler Symphony Cycle - Bernstein/NYPO
> - Mahler Symphony 2 (live) - Tennstead/LPO
> - Beethoven Symphonies by Tennstead/LPO
> - Symponies 1 & 5 (BBC Legends)
> - Symphonies 3, 6 & 8 (EMI Collection)
> - Symphony 9 (BBC Legends)
> - Bruckner Symphonies 4, 7 & 8 - Tennstead/LPO
> - Brahms Symphony 4 - Kleiber/VPO
> - Flagstad Recitals 3: Wagner & Mahler
> - Sibelius (BBC Legends) Symphonies ? & 7 - Beecham/RPO (either 2 or 4 - I forget which)
> - The Later Tradition - Beecham/RPO
> - Icon: Rudolf Kempe
> 
> A bigger order than I usually make but there were special offers, a gift voucher and it is my last order for a good while so why not?
> 
> I love the London Philharmonic under Tennstead (Jurowski is also phenomenal with them - particularly his Tchaikovsky), I prefer it the LSO to be honest. After hearing his Mahler and Brahms, I wanted to hear more. It was a hard pick between his two Beethoven 9ths but I chose the BBC Legends for now as it is from the 1985 proms, just before he was diagnosed with his terrible illness (the second being a 1992 recording if memory serves). If I find a way to justify another 9th, I may get this later one at some point in the future.
> 
> Sir Thomas Beecham is a recent discovery as is Rudolf Kempe. What I have heard on YouTube whilst looking into them has really got my interest. Bernstein is in this category too.


Good picks. Another *BBC Legends* recommendation - Bruckner 5 w. BBCSO/Horenstein (rec. 1971 Proms). :tiphat:


----------



## JCarmel

Have had the Poulenc cd for many years because I love the Organ Concerto...and the Concert Champetre, but to a lesser degree....but I haven't listened to the disc for ages! So 'Thanks' for reminding me it's there. I've got it playing, now!


----------



## DavidA

Strauss salome Karajan


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Vaneyes said:


> Good picks. Another *BBC Legends* recommendation - Bruckner 5 w. BBCSO/Horenstein (rec. 1971 Proms). :tiphat:


I'll keep that in mind, thank you :cheers:


----------



## Sonata

I bought the "Big Mozart Box" on amazon for 99 cents. I have quite a few of the works, but there's a couple piano concertos I don't have, piano quartet, the horn and oboe concertos, and some string quartets/quintets. It wasn't the top item on my wish list, but hard to resist a good bargain.

I am going to continue to be conservative in my spending though, once my piano lessons start back up I'll be paying weekly for those. I think I'll wait another 3-4 weeks, then get the top couple items on my amazon wishlist. (Granados/Albeniz piano music CD, I won't be able to resist that one for too much longer!)


----------



## mgj15

Speaking of bargains, I'm currently waiting on a purchase from amazon of Karajan's 1963 Beethoven cycle that I grabbed used for less than $2. (!) I'll be finding out how very good "very good" actually is, but I couldn't resist that price.


----------



## opus55

mgj15 said:


> Speaking of bargains, I'm currently waiting on a purchase from amazon of Karajan's 1963 Beethoven cycle that I grabbed used for less than $2. (!) I'll be finding out how very good "very good" actually is, but I couldn't resist that price.


 I hope it turns out to be a true bargain!


----------



## Andolink

On its way to me from Sears via K-mart!:

Franz Joseph Haydn: Complete Baryton Octets
Ricercar Consort/Philippe Pierlot


----------



## EricABQ




----------



## DavidA

mgj15 said:


> Speaking of bargains, I'm currently waiting on a purchase from amazon of Karajan's 1963 Beethoven cycle that I grabbed used for less than $2. (!) I'll be finding out how very good "very good" actually is, but I couldn't resist that price.


It's a truly great set. And what a great price.

Enjoy!


----------



## AndyS

Got Bohm's recordings of Elektra and Capriccio winging their way to me


----------



## Schubussy

Schnittke







and some more Schnittke


----------



## AndyS

Ordered the Petrenko Shostakovich 11 today. At £4 a disc I'm going to pick up his cycle one a week over the next few weeks


----------



## ptr

Ordered bound sets of the "Complete" Organ Sheet Music by Franck, Widor and Vierne (Semi Leather bound) from a second-hand bookshop in Antwerp (Belgium), I've been yearning for such for along time, lotsa money but a pride in the library! 

/ptr


----------



## DavidA

Toscanini conducting excerpts of Wagner and Verdi. Terrific conducting despite primitive recording.


----------



## Bradius

Bruckner's symphonies. Wand.


----------



## Sonata

Considered Beethoven's complete piano sonatas today, but held off. I need to explore the output I know and have of his already. Thought that I was being good and saving money. Well, I ended up getting the EMI "Icon" sets of Janet Baker and Alicia DelaRoccha instead. ooops. Still I DID save five bucks. haha.


----------



## Vaneyes

String Quartets by this student of Schoenberg.

View attachment 13231


----------



## science

Sonata said:


> Considered Beethoven's complete piano sonatas today


Which are you considering? I've been researching this lately.


----------



## Schubussy

I've had my eye on Wilhelm Kempff's set for a while myself.


----------



## Sonata

I am pretty sure I am going with *Emil Gilels*. I've heard lots of good stuff about the set. It's not complete but it only lacks a small handful of the late sonatas, which I'll pick up by someone else, though I don't know who yet. Others I'd looked at were Brendel, Barenboim, Arrau and Kempff...so maybe I'll get those last couple by one of those guys.


----------



## Schubussy

Sonata said:


> I am pretty sure I am going with *Emil Gilels*.


Well now I don't know which one I want!


----------



## Sonata

I understand, it took me forever to decide


----------



## EricABQ

My wife was nice enough to gift me with an iTunes card so I used it to buy Kempf's Schubert sonata set and Murray Perahia's recording of Bach's English Suites.


----------



## mgj15

mgj15 said:


> Speaking of bargains, I'm currently waiting on a purchase from amazon of Karajan's 1963 Beethoven cycle that I grabbed used for less than $2. (!) I'll be finding out how very good "very good" actually is, but I couldn't resist that price.


My discs came in today, haven't listened yet so no review, but visual quality is A+. No scratches, cases in great condition, booklet...really scored here. Can't wait to dig in!


----------



## samurai

mgj15 said:


> My discs came in today, haven't listened yet so no review, but visual quality is A+. No scratches, cases in great condition, booklet...really scored here. Can't wait to dig in!


I own that cycle as well, and I really believe you will enjoy it!


----------



## Guest

mgj15 said:


> Speaking of bargains, I'm currently waiting on a purchase from amazon of Karajan's 1963 Beethoven cycle that I grabbed used for less than $2. (!) I'll be finding out how very good "very good" actually is, but I couldn't resist that price.


Herbert von Karajan+Berlin Phil+Beethoven--what wouldn't be wonderful?! I have the 1963 iteration on SACD--it's fantastic.


----------



## opus55

mgj15 said:


> My discs came in today, haven't listened yet so no review, but visual quality is A+. No scratches, cases in great condition, booklet...really scored here. Can't wait to dig in!


Congratulations! It is a wonderful symphony cycle so enjoy.


----------



## Conor71

These sets should arrive in the next couple of weeks :


----------



## Conor71

I got these last week too - Im really enjoying Philip Glass at the moment and wanted to get more of his stuff:


----------



## Conor71

Got these 2 today:


----------



## Tristan

Shostakovich - String Quartets (Fitzwilliam quartet) - $10 at a used CD store

I also purchased a vinyl of Schubert's 9th with Toscanini for $2.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Recent Purchases:
- After hearing Bruckner's Helgoland I decided to give Beethoven's *Missa Solemnis* a try. After hearing a number of samples, I opted for Otto Klemperer's recording. After my first listen I know I have made the right choice.
- Likewise, I have been listening to the orchestrated version of the Barcelona album, home of two of my favourite singers of all time. Consequently, I have seized the opportunity to explore Montserrat Caballe, ordering her recording I'd *Aida with Muti, "Presents Monserrat Caballe" and and album of Arias by Strauss and Boito* . After listening to some of her EMILY icons set and the aforementioned Barcelona album, I am rather excited.
- Bruckner Symphony 00 - Tinter/RSNO - an Amazon recommendation and the samples sound great. The price was right and the orchestras recordings have always been of a high standard.
- Julian Bream - My Favourite Albums - I love acoustic guitar (and now lute music) and this set is fantastic.
- Poems - Renee Fleming - I'm a big fan of Renee and this is her latest release...

I have also just ordered *The Classical Tradition by Sir Thomas Beecham/RPO* (Haydn and Mozart) on the strength of a similar box set of music by Beethoven, Schubert, Strauss et al. and the *Brahms Symphonies/Requiem from the Klemperer Legacy* series EMI are releasing as a result of Missa Solemnis opening me to Choral and Klemperer. I only wanted the Requiem but it was only about £1.60 extra for the Four Symphonies (and Academic...) so I opted for the extras at that price (less than £10 so a bargain).


----------



## DavidA

I just bought second hand the old RCA version of Verdi's Rigoletto conducted by Solti. This is a volcanic performance. Solti drives the music very hard indeed at times, but it is tremendously exciting. He could have slowed down a bit at times but the whole performance has a meteoric impulse. The cast is superb with Merrill's wonderful tones, krauss' fiery Duke and Moffo's haunting, affecting Gilda. I have much affection for the set as it was the first opera performance I ever bought on disc. Vinyl in those days of course. I have loved ever since.


----------



## Guest

AClockworkOrange said:


> Recent Purchases:
> - After hearing Bruckner's Helgoland I decided to give Beethoven's *Missa Solemnis* a try. After hearing a number of samples, I opted for Otto Klemperer's recording. After my first listen I know I have made the right choice.
> - Likewise, I have been listening to the orchestrated version of the Barcelona album, home of two of my favourite singers of all time. Consequently, I have seized the opportunity to explore Montserrat Caballe, ordering her recording I'd *Aida with Muti, "Presents Monserrat Caballe" and and album of Arias by Strauss and Boito* . After listening to some of her EMILY icons set and the aforementioned Barcelona album, I am rather excited.
> - Bruckner Symphony 00 - Tinter/RSNO - an Amazon recommendation and the samples sound great. The price was right and the orchestras recordings have always been of a high standard.
> - Julian Bream - My Favourite Albums - I love acoustic guitar (and now lute music) and this set is fantastic.
> - Poems - Renee Fleming - I'm a big fan of Renee and this is her latest release...
> 
> I have also just ordered *The Classical Tradition by Sir Thomas Beecham/RPO* (Haydn and Mozart) on the strength of a similar box set of music by Beethoven, Schubert, Strauss et al. and the *Brahms Symphonies/Requiem from the Klemperer Legacy* series EMI are releasing as a result of Missa Solemnis opening me to Choral and Klemperer. I only wanted the Requiem but it was only about £1.60 extra for the Four Symphonies (and Academic...) so I opted for the extras at that price (less than £10 so a bargain).


Klemperer is also my favorite for the Missa Solemnis and Brahms' Ein Deutsches Requiem. He has several other wonderful recordings - Mahler's 2nd Symphony, Mozart's Magic Flute are two of my favorites.


----------



## cwarchc

My good lady has just bought these for me.
There's definately a theme with them?








and this 








as well as this








I'm very lucky


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Within the past month or so... my typical eclectic mix...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'm very lucky

Indeed... I have the Rostropovitch and the Isserlis... and both are quite marvelous.


----------



## SimonNZ

I just picked up a copy of that Gardiner recording of Schumann's Das Paradies Und Die Peri a couple of days ago. 

Not sure I've ever heard Helen Merill - I'll have to check her out later.

Well done getting the Rilling Cantatas box.

I was a little disappointed with Goerne's Schubert. Are you enjoying them?


----------



## ptr

Bought seven volumes of Priory LP Archive Series for £2.50 each @ a second hand CD place in London yesterday!







(Volume 1)

/ptr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


I despise Songs from Liquid Days.


----------



## Hausmusik




----------



## GreenMamba

Shostakovich Complete String Quartets, Borodins. Missing the last two, but it was a good price at Amazon and I heard good things about it.


----------



## jurianbai

the cello and viola concertos for more tannin and palate in my string concerto collection. two disc that very impressed me.

Volkmann Cello Concerto - couple with Schumann








http://amzn.to/15HMWSO (Amazon link)

John McEwen Viola Concerto - little known composer that also composed a cycle of string quartet, Scottish composer and influence. Coupling Ralph Vaughan WIlliams is also interesting.









http://amzn.to/Ztd67l


----------



## Andolink

Joseph Haydn: String Quartets op. 64 nos. 1,3 and 6
Quatour Mosaïques








Luigi Boccherini: String Quintets op. 28 nos. 1-6
La Magnifica Comunità


----------



## science

Bit o' organ. I was unhappy with my recording of Widor (don't remember who it was) so I got that, and figured I'd just get another Preston CDs I'd had on my wishlist for awhile as well.

















Really want to thank the dudes in the classsical music project for letting me know El Cimarrón is more important than I'd realized before.

I'm finding that I like the 20th century Italians, maybe not Respighi so much, he's ok, but what I really have in mind is Berio, Nono, Sciarrino - so, I figure I'll try some Dallapiccola as well.


----------



## Nereffid

Something of an impulse buy. Didn't think I'd ever willingly pay money for something with music by Karl Jenkins on it, and I imagine the album will be dismissed by many as crossover rubbish, but it really works for me.


----------



## Ramako

I just bought the other three parts to what I believe is a complete cycle of Kraus symphonies.


----------



## mgj15

Gustav Mahler: The Symphonies/Das Lied von der Erde
Gary Bertini conducting the Cologne Radio Orchestra

used on amazon for $22 (reg is $57  ), so a decent score. fantastic condition in my recent used amazon purchases as well.


----------



## DavidA

Verdi Un Ballo in Maschera / Karajan VPO
Karajan's last opera recording - he never lived top conduct it at Salzburg - Solti had to take over at the last minute as Karajan suddenly died of a heart attack.


----------



## joen_cph

On my recent trip to Prague, I bought a bunch of old, mainly Czech LPs. A good deal of them were rather unimportant fillers, the best are probably








Janacek: Taras Bulba & Cunning Vixen Suite / Talich, original issue / supraphon








Hindemith: Early piano works - In einer Nacht, Tanz-Stücke, Suite / Petermandl / supraphon








Miloslav Kabelac: Orchestral & vocal works / Ancerl etc. / supraphon (same, but different cover)

Jaroslav Jezek: Piano Works / Jan Novotny/ Panton. Apparently the last Jezek I didn´t own.

Schubert: Symphony 8 / Scherchen /supraphon

Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites 1+2 / Scherchen / supraphon

Stravinsky: Mass, Cantata / Ancerl / supraphon


----------



## Vaneyes

Most Recent -

*Penderecki*, *Lutoslawski* String Quartets.

View attachment 13757


Recent -

*Wuorinen*: Chamber Works.

View attachment 13754
View attachment 13755
View attachment 13756


----------



## Nervensis

Simply Brahms boxset....only because it was £3 so I thought it would be worth it
Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2 & Paganini Rhapsody
The Unaccompanied Cello Suites of J.S.Bach


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A second copy of Beethoven's Missa Solemnis, this time by the Orchestre des Champs-Élysées/Herreweghe.

It reviewed well in BBC's Music magazine and it was on a promotional sale. Plus, I have heard snippets if this performance when I researched the peace initially and opted for Klemperer's fantastic interpretation as my first real exposure.

I also ordered the *Orchestrated Barcelona album on vinyl.* I love the album and have done for a very long time. Freddie Mercury has always been one of my favourite singers and frontmen and this album introduced me to Montserrat Caballe whom I regard as one of my favourite sopranos of all time. The original album opened me to opera and this orchestrated version is highly enjoyable, though the vocal layer seems odd on the orchestrated CD when compared to the original version of the album. Not terrible, just odd - or maybe it's just me


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I just picked up a copy of that Gardiner recording of Schumann's Das Paradies Und Die Peri a couple of days ago.

I haven't heard it yet. I also just picked up _Fierrabras_:










Schubert was such a natural composer for melody and song that opera, it would seem, would have been his true calling... if only...

Not sure I've ever heard Helen Merill - I'll have to check her out later.

Member Sid James first drew my attention to her. A husky yet sultry jazz vocalist.

Well done getting the Rilling Cantatas box.

Well... when it dropped to somewhere around $40 US I just had to pick it up. I have a slew of Gardiner's, all of Herreweghe's, a number of Suzuki's and any number of other performances of the cantatas. Rilling gives me the whole of the cantatas in one fell swoop... and the performances are indeed quite good.

I was a little disappointed with Goerne's Schubert. Are you enjoying them?

Well... the field is very competitive, isn't it? There's Hotter, Fischer-Dieskau, Quasthoff, Ameling, Janet Baker, Janowitz, Wunderlich, Schwarzkopf, etc... From what I've heard I like Goerne's smooth... honeyed... voice... but yes, he is quite subdued in comparison with Fischer-Dieskau or Quasthoff... and in comparison to Wunderlich...? Well who would want to be put into that comparison?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I despise Songs from Liquid Days.

And Ligeti doesn't do much of anything for me...

... although Mendelssohn's fine.


----------



## Ramako

I walked into Oxfam today (uk charity shop) because they were advertising that they were selling music: I have no illusions that I was trying to support charity :lol: With the expense of some restraint I walked out with only 3 cds.


----------



## AndyS

A couple more to my Strauss/Bohm collection


----------



## Vaneyes

*Gerhard*: Symphony 2, Concerto for Orchestra, with BBCSO/Bamert.

View attachment 13955


----------



## maestro267

This arrived on Wednesday:










I'm really starting to get into Penderecki's music now. This is the fourth disc I've bought. Others are Utrenja, Credo, and Cello Concerto No. 2/Viola Concerto.


----------



## Sonata

Ramako said:


> I walked into Oxfam today (uk charity shop) because they were advertising that they were selling music: I have no illusions that I was trying to support charity :lol: With the expense of some restraint I walked out with only 3 cds.
> 
> View attachment 13872
> View attachment 13873
> View attachment 13874


I don't particularly enjoy Tchaikovsky's piano concerto, but otherwise excellent selections


----------



## JCarmel

Last week, I took delivery of 2 cds featuring the countertenor voice.
The first I'm 'enjoying'... but finding the singing of Philippe Jaroussky a little _too_ perfect here? He has an impressive vocal technique of course but it's all like an oversweet cup of tea and I can only manage a few tracks at a time before I get fed-up with it.









And then there's this....









which I've been listening-to most days since it arrived. It's a lovely disc......a bit like opening a box of Bach-shaped chocs.
Beautiful singing and Daniels 'Erbame Dich' is irresistible....


----------



## ahammel

Bruckner symphony no. 8 von Karajan/VPO









Just starting to get into Bruckner. Dude certainly had his own ideas about how he wanted his symphonies to sound.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

For my birthday a couple weeks ago, I got the entire ballets of Swan Lake by Tchaikovsky and Egyptian Nights by Arensky. Hours of enjoyment. It's like when I was getting my first Glazunov CDs all over again. Nothing beats hearing _new _great Russian music.


----------



## AndyS

Weber - clarinet concerto and overtures by Kubelik and the BRSO

The orchestra I'm in are playground the Euryanthe overture at our next concert so I bought myself this to familiarise myself with it


----------



## Andolink

Hot on the heels of my purchase of Boccherini's op. 28 quintets (vol. 9) I've just ordered the set of 6 quintettinos op. 27 (vol.7):


----------



## WavesOfParadox




----------



## cwarchc

All none classical:
Stan Getz
Lightnin' Hopkins
Charles Mingus
Thelonius Monk
George Melly


----------



## TudorMihai

Elgar - Cockaigne, Cello Concerto, Sea Pictures
Jacqueline du Pre (cello)
Janet Baker (mezzo-soprano)
London Symphony Orchestra
Philharmonia Orchestra (Cockaigne)
Conductor: Sir John Barbirolli


----------



## OboeKnight

Dvorak 9 and Martinu 2 conducted by Paavo Jarvi with the Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## DavidA

Just downloaded the Beethoven piano sonatas. Kempff's 1952 recordings, reckoned to be his best. All for £2.99!


----------



## Tristan

Bellini - Norma (Sutherland/Pavarotti)

I had always known a few samples from this opera, but it was only recently that I started listening to the whole thing on Spotify and realized I needed a CD copy of it


----------



## Sid James

In recent weeks I bought these, *filling gaps in my Bruckner collection, *and also buying on cd symphonies of his I had on tapes (now unplayable and jurassic technology anyway). So I got on Eloquence reissue label Bruckner's symphonies 1, 2, 4, 5 and 8. Am going thru the process of listening to them and getting reacquainted with them after so long. Great so far.

Symphony #1 is with Vienna PO under Claudio Abbado (coupled with Beethoven 8)

Symphony #2 is with Vienna PO under Horst Stein (coupled with Weber overtures)

Symphony #4 is with London PO under Istvan Kertesz

Symphony #5 is with Vienna PO under Lorin Maazel

Symphony #8 is with Vienna PO under Sir Georg Solti...


----------



## julianoq

After a few days immersed on Tchaikovsky, I needed something lighter to relax and just bought Mozart Sonatas with Hilary Hahn and Nathalie Zhu. I love Hilary playing, very clean and precise.


----------



## ahammel

Straussin' out.


----------



## Nervensis

Bach - Brandenberg Concertos (Complete)/Orchestral Suites (Complete) [3CD]
Beethoven - Complete Piano Concertos [3CD]
Brahms - The Concertos [3CD]
Dvorak - Complete Concertos [3CD]
Handel - Organ Concertos [3CD]
Pagainini - 24 Caprices, Op. 1
Rachmaninoff - Complete Piano Concertos [2CD]
Rameau - Pieces De Clavecin, Book 1


----------



## Weston

I had mentioned this in another thread. I know next to nothing about Dutilleux except that these symphonies are fantastic!









http://www.amazon.com/Dutilleux-Symphonies-Nos-Elatus/dp/B0012EHZCE/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1362457709&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=Dutilleux+barenboim


----------



## Sonata

Quite the haul yesterday. I ordered my "birthday gift" to myself a BIT early, as my birthday isn't until April 15th. But I had the set ready to go. Told hubby I wouldn't go over 50 bucks, I ended up at 50.97 so not too bad. This purchase is a big deal because it's the last music I intend to buy until I finish my complete library listening project. The last music I purchase for a couple of YEARS!! Can I stick to it? Probably not but we'll give it a try 

1) Mozart Violin sonatas: they've been tempting me and I've been resisting for a month or two. I strongly considered getting the complete set of Barenboim and Perlman, but it's 21 dollars and I already have so much Mozart. I settled for this single disc and decided to diversify the 13 dollar saving elsewhere:









2) Beethoven triple concerto/Brahms double concerto:









3) Faure/Franck: Violin sonatas









4) Coheed & Cambria: Double album, sort of. They were released seperately 3-4 months apart. These guys have NEVER let me down. Even my least favorite album is very good.


----------



## Sonata

Cont'd

5) Sonata Arctica: Silence. I only have a couple of songs from these guys and I've been wanting to explore them more. This was well favored on Amazon reviews.









6)Schubert Rise of the Masters set: I saw that my final total was 48.97 so far so I decided to pony up the extra two bucks. I have several of the big pieces already, Winterreise, Trout, Death & the Maiden, Impromptus. Still there is enough new material to make it worth the little bit of cash.









7) My husband picked up Robert Vandall's complete preludes, performed by Scott Price, and all three volumes of the sheet music in one set. Nice learning pieces, recommended by our instructor.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

I am enjoying this


----------



## Kivimees

I don't make a great many purchases, but our colleague Art Rock introduced me to this album on another thread, and I find it so pleasant, I've placed my order.


----------



## Sonata

OK, I made my LAST last purchase. 

Vivaldi Big Box. I went on Amazon to see if my order had shipped. It was sitting there on my suggestions page. For another tiny 0.99. What the heck, I've been wanting more Vivaldi concertos

Big Handel box was also 0.99, but though I respect that baroque giant, I haven't been able to get into his work, so I passed for now.


----------



## Weston

Sonata said:


> Cont'd
> 
> 6)Schubert Rise of the Masters set: I saw that my final total was 48.97 so far so I decided to pony up the extra two bucks. I have several of the big pieces already, Winterreise, Trout, Death & the Maiden, Impromptus. Still there is enough new material to make it worth the little bit of cash.


This would be a CD requiring me to make my own cover. I've only done that once before with a Shostakovich CD having a cover so egregious it spoiled the music.


----------



## neoshredder

Weston said:


> This would be a CD requiring me to make my own cover. I've only done that once before with a Shostakovich CD having a cover so egregious it spoiled the music.


LOL Yeah that cover is pretty bad. No wonder they are selling it so cheap.


----------



## Sonata

Actually, I agree! That whole set has hideous artwork, except Schumann looks like a handsome young man in his. :lol:

I have used alternate artwork when loading my iPod with classical quite often actually!


----------



## maestro267

This came this morning. Having bought the first volume in this cycle (Nos. 6 & 7) back in September, I was eagerly awaiting this release. Some really fascinating ideas in the 2 works, subtitled "War" and "Victory" respectively. Both call for offstage brass ensembles (with No. 4 also including another offstage group of clarinets and saxophones). I also can't think of a pair of consecutive symphonies that belong together more than these 2. The first movement of No. 4 picks up where the finale of No. 3 left off, and both symphonies contain a quotation of La Marsellaise. It makes it all the more disappointing that the score for No. 5 (subtitled "Peace") is missing.

I've also got the Helios recording of the 3rd Symphony by Havergal Brian coming. Should hopefully be here in a few days.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have just ordered *Uchida Plays Schubert*. I have being contemplating Scubert's Piano Sonatas for some time, mostly between Schiff and Brendel. After listening to some samples, I opted for Mitsuko Uchida's set. Although I understand her tempos vary a great deal compared with some interpretations, I really enjoyed the samples. I have some of the Sonatas and the Impromptus by Brendel (the former live) but I think I may prefer Mitsuko. Time will tell if my gut feeling is correct.

On the Schubert trail, I also ordered *Thomas Quasthoff performing Die schöne Müllerin*. I am familiar with Quasthoff singing Schubert's Lieder and from samples I have heard, I know this will be a wonderful purchase. Quasthoff has very quickly become one of my favourite baritones, thanks to an orchestrated album of Schubert Lieder with the fantastic Anne Sofie Von Otter and also since hearing him appear on Desert Island Discs.

I also ordered *Abbado conducting Rossini Overtures with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe*. I wanted a more modern recording to accompany the mono Toscanini recordings I have on the "Music that inspired A Clockwork Orange" album. Samples sound very interesting. The Chamber Orchestra of Europe has impressed me greatly under the baton of Abbado and Harnoncourt.

Finally, I ordered a recital DVD of Montserrat Caballe filmed in Paris 1966. I am a huge fan of Montserrat so I am eagerly awaiting this chance to see her as her career was really taking off.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Haydn* Piano Sonatas, with Ts'ong; Piano Music of *Dinu Lipatti*, with Borac.

View attachment 14647
View attachment 14648


----------



## bejart

Still trying to fulfill my 2012 New Year's Resolution to own every Classical Era string quartet currently available, so these 2 are on the way ----

View attachment 14661
View attachment 14662


And then I picked up these 2 just to balance them. After all, isn't that what the Classical era is all about? Balance and emotional restraint? :lol:

View attachment 14663
View attachment 14664


----------



## worov

I recently ordered this Villa-Lobos recording. I received it today.

I'm currently listening to it. Very good.


----------



## Tero

Alison Balsom, I'll give the link as it has samples
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=809456

I get mine from B&N as I have free shipping


----------



## maestro267

The Havergal Brian CD I mentioned in #5094 (Symphony No. 3) finally arrived this morning. Really enjoyed it. Some highlights for me are a lovely oboe solo near the end of the slow movement and a mysterious passage with quiet string chords and solos for offstage trumpet and horn.

Definitely going to continue my search into his music. Symphony No. 4 might be next.


----------



## Andolink

Luigi Boccherini: Tríos opus 14 nos. 1-6 (1772)
La Real Cámara
Enrico Gatti, violín
Emilio Moreno, viola
Gaetano Nasillo, violoncello


----------



## DavidA

Merry Widow / Karajan

OK the tempi are slow. But what wonderful nostalgia for a vanished age.


----------



## OboeKnight

John Mack _Oboe_

Includes Schumann's 3 Romances, Saint-Saens Sonata, Hindemith Sonata, Poulenc Sonata, and a few more selections. Mainly got it to practice with. Ilike playing along with recordings. Aaaand John Mack is considered one of the greatest oboists to ever live.


----------



## jtbell

Today's (oops, yesterday's) downloads:









This completes a Buxtehude organ music cycle.















Two volumes down, four to go...


----------



## maestro267

It isn't listed on the cover, but this disc also includes the 11-minute Twelfth Symphony.


----------



## mgj15

Ralph Vaughan Williams
Classical Symphonies Collection
Sir Adrian Boult, London Philharmonic Orchestra

I got this on iTunes for $5.99, but the below link is the same product for reference. Though $8.99 is pretty good as well.

http://www.amazon.com/Classical-Symphonies-Collection/dp/B006N38TMY

Somehow this is the same set sold on Decca

http://www.amazon.com/Vaughan-Willi...TF8&colid=212GF29M7GEEQ&coliid=I1F88LZIUKZASS

Perhaps there's some sonic quality an audiophile would be able to pick out to differentiate between the two, but I'm not hearing anything sub par here.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Corelli* Op. 5, w. Avison Ensemble.

View attachment 15084


----------



## Sonata

Through some Amazon glitch I somehow got my Vivaldi box for free, so I decided to spend the 99 cents I saved anyway on the Handel Big Box. I know I said I didn't like him, but cheap enough to let him try to dissuade me!


----------



## BartokBela

Last week I bought Seven Trio sonatas (op. 2) by Dieterich Buxtehude, and I like it a lot! It's also the perfect background music for studying.


----------



## opus55

I started listening to Saint-Saens and Glazunov symphonies and they're very good.


----------



## bejart

Bought these 3 recently ---

View attachment 15123
View attachment 15124
View attachment 15125


I guess I'm attracted to bright covers :lol:


----------



## DavidA

Merry Widow - Lehar / Gardiner. Got it for .01GBP on the Internet. Sounds great!

Also Strauss R osenkavalier / Karajan I


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have just ordered the Otto Klemperer Mozart 4 Opera box set which was recently released or rereleased as the case may be. Lucia Popp is a revelation (new to my ears and what a discovery) and Otto Klemperer has not yet let me down. Individually, the interpretations score well on review too so I am confident.

Also ordered the EMI Legends/Icon set for Brigitte Fassbaender. It doubles up her Winterreise recording but is the most economic way of acquiring further recordings. I love her interpretation of Winterreise and look forward to hearing more of her.


----------



## Weston

maestro267 said:


> It isn't listed on the cover, but this disc also includes the 11-minute Twelfth Symphony.


Brian wrote an 11 minute symphony? Unbelievable! Is it unfinished?

Alright, listen up all ye doubters who thought I hated the Second Viennese School. I am in the middle of downloading this double Alban Berg set (in mp3 format). I sampled it and found some of it quite beautiful, and none of it harsh or unpleasant -- though I could do without the songs used as filler. How Berg managed to be so moving when I have yet to "get" Schoenberg is a mystery, but I'll enjoy whatever I can.


----------



## samurai

This afternoon, from Amazon:


----------



## EricABQ

Catoire: Complete Music For Violin and Piano by Herwig Zack and Bernd Zack. In addition to the Catoire, the recording is rounded out with two pieces from Ravel.


----------



## Schubussy

Just ordered








had to be done sooner or later.


----------



## Andolink

Ludwig Van Beethoven's Op. 18 String Quartets 1-6
Quatuor Mosaïques




















(restored to my CD collection after my previously owned set--The Smithson Quartet on Deutsch Harmonia Mundi-- went missing)


----------



## julianoq

Just bought this album. As a brazilian and São Paulo citizen I am quite happy with the form of São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, they are playing very well.


----------



## kv466




----------



## OrchestrasWaterboy

finally...


----------



## cwarchc

Thought I'd try a few sample compilations


----------



## AlexD

J.S. Bach Mass in B Minor (Breitkopf Edition, edited by J. Rifkin)
Dunedin Consort & Players dir. John Butt


----------



## Conor71

Picked up these 2 today :


----------



## EricABQ

A new composer and pianist for me. I found this while browsing Itunes and enjoyed the samples.


----------



## bejart

The latest ---
View attachment 15756
View attachment 15757
View attachment 15758


----------



## Blue Hour

Arcadi Volodos: Piano Transcriptions​
I don't normally post here but I bought this for my five year old niece and thoroughly enjoys it. A nice introduction to some well known pieces.


----------



## Andolink

Ludwig Van Beethoven: String Quartets; Op. 59 Nos. 1-3, Op. 74 and op. 95
The Alexander String Quartet






(finally getting intimately acquainted with this music after all these years)


----------



## Sonata

Surreal said:


> Arcadi Volodos: Piano Transcriptions​
> I don't normally post here but I bought this for my five year old niece and thoroughly enjoys it. A nice introduction to some well known pieces.


Looks interesting, I'll have to check that out later.


----------



## JCarmel

W.Mozart Piano music for 4 hands played by George Malcolm and pupil Andras Schiff!
Picked-up a copy for a pound and a penny...from Amazon/zoverstocks!









Will report-back my impressions on the Current Listening page.


----------



## Ryan

milli vanilli - Girl You Know It's True. I was at a car boot sale and saw it for 45 pence


----------



## maestro267




----------



## GreenMamba

Two used CDs bought for 2 for $5 from a local record store. That's pretty much the only Classical they sell, but I was pleased to see they had more than just Best Of's, Sensual Classics and the like.

Sibelius 2 and 6 and Walton 1.


----------



## AndyS

Working my way through the Petrenko Shostakovich cycle. And I just discovered VDLA recorded Debussy's Trois Chansons de Bilitis which is one of my favourites (when played right) so I had to order that disc


----------



## Andolink

Antonio Bertali: Prothimia Suavissima parte seconda
Ars Antiqua Austria/Gunar Letzbor


----------



## Oldboy

On the recommendation of someone from the currently listening thread who appeared to play this often (sorry I can't remember who but thank you anyway)









Blind purchase as I've never heard Mendelssohn's Octet Op. 20. That will have changed by this afternoon.


----------



## julianoq

After ignoring Messiaen for a lot of time, this week I listened to Quartet for the End of Time and lamented my previous behavior, it is fantastic. Just bought the Turangalila Symphony!


----------



## Sid James

*Shostakovich* Symphonies 13 & 15 (coupled with *Mussorgsky*) under Maestro Solti - 2 cd set on Eloquence. Its a unique recording of the Babi Yar symphony (#13), its got the poems read by Sir Anthony Hopkins.












GreenMamba said:


> Two used CDs bought for 2 for $5 from a local record store. ...
> 
> ... Walton 1.
> 
> View attachment 15836


Had that very one on tape ages back. Remember that as great! Walton is a fav composer of mine, has been since (that was the first thing I got from him, ever).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sid James said:


>


What a particularly joyful cover.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What a particularly joyful cover.


Makes me all warm and fuzzy...............


----------



## StlukesguildOhio




----------



## EricABQ

Poulenc: Piano Works by Pascal Roge


----------



## Guest

While boasting how little I've purchased recently, I inadvertently triggered a relapse:

































Oops!


----------



## Cheyenne

The second one was apparently so good Decca re-released it - with the exact same cover!


----------



## Conor71

Bought these 2:


----------



## Andolink

C P.E Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Fortepiano
View attachment 16013


----------



## bejart

Andolink --
I have and enjoy the CPE. Hope you do too.



Andolink said:


> C P.E Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Fortepiano
> View attachment 16013


Been on a buying spree recently, and I don't even have my tax refund back yet ---

View attachment 16025
View attachment 16026
View attachment 16027


Bought these 3 as well, whose files are too large to post --

Paul Wranitzky: String Trios by Ensemble Cordia on Brilliant 
Josef Myslivecek: 6 String Quartets by Ensemble Vox Aurae on Agora Musica
Pietro Nardini: Complete String Quartets by Quartetto Eleusi, also on Brilliant


----------



## OrchestrasWaterboy

Just arrived!!!


----------



## Sonata

OrchestrasWaterboy said:


> View attachment 16029
> View attachment 16030
> View attachment 16031
> View attachment 16032
> 
> 
> Just arrived!!!


Quite the haul! Heavyweights, the composers and performers both!


----------



## OrchestrasWaterboy




----------



## OrchestrasWaterboy

Sonata said:


> Quite the haul! Heavyweights, the composers and performers both!


It took a while! but finally there it was, when I came back from work, the quite big and heavy brown box waiting in front of me. I knew it was Lenny, Herbert and their friends.


----------



## mgj15

samurai said:


> This afternoon, from Amazon:


Wild, I'm catching up with this thread and I just ordered this one yesterday! Have you gotten it yet? Thoughts?


----------



## samurai

mgj15 said:


> Wild, I'm catching up with this thread and I just ordered this one yesterday! Have you gotten it yet? Thoughts?



Hi, mgj15. Yes, I have been listening to the Rowicki/LSO Dvorak. I don't think you'll be disappointed in the least. So far, their readings have been crisp and very emotive. Thus far, I have been quite satisfied, especially with their performances of the *4th, 6th, 7th and 8th.*


----------



## samurai

@ OrchestrasWaterboy, I just got the Bernstein/NYP Mahler box set as well and simply love it! I hope you will also enjoy it.


----------



## mgj15

Fantastic. 

And agreed on that Lenny B Mahler set!


Need to update more purchases, but have to organize a post...


----------



## MagneticGhost

Wagner's Great Operas box.


----------



## OrchestrasWaterboy

samurai said:


> @ OrchestrasWaterboy, I just got the Bernstein/NYP Mahler box set as well and simply love it! I hope you will also enjoy it.


Thanks and congrats!
In my case, 'm saving it for last! Probably next weekend will be all about turning off the phone, unplugging all things pluggable and just keep the stereo for Bernstein and Gustav.
Cheers mate.


----------



## ahammel

*BROKEN IMAGE*

Richter, y u no play D. 959? 

Er, whoops!


----------



## cwarchc

......


----------



## Andolink

Antonio Bertali: Prothimia Suavissima parte seconda--12 Sonatas for 3 and 4 instruments with basso continuo
Ars Antiqua Austria/Gunar Letzbor


----------



## julianoq

I was looking for a Prokofiev 5th to buy (I never had the chance to buy a good one, since most sites don't sell mp3 to Brazil due to copyrights) and I managed to put my hands on the "new" record from Naxos by Marin Alsop and São Paulo Symphony Orchestra (was looking for the digital version for some time, since I don't have space for more physical stuff at home).

Listening to the first movement now and finding it quite good!


----------



## cwarchc

Can't resist especially for £0.01 from Amazon marketplace


----------



## Sonata

Impulse buy.
Was in the mood to try some Shosty. The price was right for the MP3 on Amazon, $4.95. Solti is a well respected name, and the reviews were good.


----------



## Op.123

50 most essential Mendelssohn


----------



## Nevohteeb

I'm a Chamber Music lover. The last cd sets, were from Arkiv.com. Beethoven, string quartets, the late ones. Emerson Quartet, on Deutsche Grammophon #474 341-2 (a 3 cd set); and, the Busch String Quartet, late Beethoven quartets, on EMI #50999 5 09655 2 5. Also, the Schumann, & Dvorak, piano quintets, with Jonathan Biss, and the Elias String Quartet, on Onyx #4092. I know Jonathan Biss, the pianist, and, Philip Setzer, violinist of the Emerson, from the Marlboro Music Festival, in Vermont, where I go every Summer, to get my Chamber Music fix for the year. I know the Busch quartet, from the fact that Rudolf Serkin, my favourite pianist, was Busch son in law. He was a great violinist, and fine human being.


----------



## Conor71

Just bought this set:


----------



## Op.123

I just bought 24 supreme classical masterpieces, well I didn't buy it exactly, if you go to their website you can subscribe to them and you get the album for free.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Whilst mulling over Klemperer, I ordered the following:

Rozhdestvensky - Conducts Shostakovich (Symphonies 7, 9 and 10) - After further listening to his 8th with the London Philharmonic I want to hear more from this conductor. Just a pity the fifth isn't available.

Rostropovich/LSO - Shostakovich Symphony 5 - I have his eighth symphony with this pairing and though I now prefer Rozdhestvensky/LPO, I enjoyed it sufficiently to try his take on the piece. My original copy of the fifth has become inexplicably damaged so this seemed like an appropriate time to this interpretation.

Brigitte Fassbaender/Reimann - Schubert's Schwanengesang - I love Brigitte Fassbaender's Winterreise so this was an easy choice. She is a wonderful singer, especially in lieder. It will be interesting to hear how this differs from the approach of Thomas Quasthoff.


----------



## bejart

Still no tax refund, but I'm not letting that stop me.

View attachment 16359
View attachment 16360
View attachment 16361


----------



## tdc

Buxtehude - _Membra Jesu Nostri_, Schola Cantorum Basiliensis









Ravel - Solo Piano Music, Andre Laplante


----------



## jtbell

A batch of CDs arrived today, stuff that I can't find lossless downloads for. Here are the ones that I've scanned so far.


----------



## Thunders

idomeneo said:


> Ordered this some time ago and it finally showed up today. I really love this style of box set and this one seems like it's going to be great fun to explore too. Unfortunately the sleeve reproduction quality is quite poor compared to some of the other similar style boxes that have been released.
> 
> Philips Original Jackets Collection
> View attachment 10561


I just ordered that Philips box set today.


----------



## SAKO

Having just forked out on a new high-end Cd/Sacd player I thought it would make sense to have some Sacd's to play on it, and my Mahler collection is rather slim. Not any more. A bit pricey but I hope worth it.


----------



## julianoq

It was on my wishlist for a long time, and the passage of Sir Colin Davis made me decide to buy it. I plan to listen to this tomorrow as a tribute.


----------



## jtbell

And now for the more esoteric part of the batch that arrived yesterday...


----------



## Andolink

Newest Metier release of music by Michael Finnissy








FLAC downloads:

Carl Nielsen's 6th Symphony and 4th String Quartet


----------



## SAKO

julianoq said:


> It was on my wishlist for a long time, and the passage of Sir Colin Davis made me decide to buy it. I plan to listen to this tomorrow as a tribute.


I have this on original vinyl. Very good album.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I'm currently in a period of "digging deeper". I'm not buying anything by composers that are "new" to me... but rather alternative and/or historic recordings of old favorites as well as "new" pieces by composers well known and enjoyed. I have about 5 discs by Moeran... and I haven't failed to love any one of them... so another 2 can't hurt. And Mozart? Well you can never have too much Mozart. (Unless you have more Mozart than Bach... then you have a problem.:lol


----------



## Nevohteeb

I haven't purchased it yet, as the cd won't be out till next month, but I'm anxiously awaiting the Emerson string quartet's record, "Journey". It will include, R. Strauss's "Verklarte Nacht", and, Tchaikovksy's, Souvenir of Florence, which is one of my favourite sextets. Trying to hear it in a live performance, is almost impossible. I did hear a live performance, way back in '83, at the Marlboro Music Festival in Vermont. Salvatore Accardo, the violinist, was 1st violin.I'm trying very hard to have it put on the historic recordings site, of the Marlboro Festival. In the last movement, the floorboards of the concert hall, resonated, with the strings. It was awesome.


----------



## Martinlunatiqie

I bought the complete Pan Voyevoda, by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov, I had some excerpts.... I finally bought it from Itunes and had to make my own CDs. Three CDs.

Martin


----------



## julianoq

Another album that was on my wishlist for a long time!


----------



## samurai

Andolink said:


> Newest Metier release of music by Michael Finnissy
> View attachment 16427
> 
> 
> FLAC downloads:
> 
> Carl Nielsen's 6th Symphony and 4th String Quartet
> View attachment 16428
> View attachment 16430


Hi, Andolink. Have you listened to Nielsen's *First Symphony* yet? It is a rip roaring, muscular work, and I was very impressed with Vanska's and the BBC Scottish Symphony's take on it. I hope you enjoy it as well! :cheers:


----------



## Andolink

Well actually it was only the 6th Symphony that I downloaded from that Bis release but your comments about the 1st have roused my curiosity about that one. I'll investigate...


----------



## bejart

Now that tax day has passed, I celebrated with this ---

View attachment 16493


----------



## Conor71

I have become obsessed by Messiaen now so I bought this set :


----------



## cwarchc

In celebration of my new turntable I've ordered these:

Johann Sebastian Bach - Münchener Bach-Orchester / Dirigent: Karl Richter ‎- 4 Ouvertueren (Orchestersuiten) BWV 1066-1069 on double lp
and


----------



## Conor71

A couple more Messiaen purchases:


----------



## Conor71

Got this set today:


----------



## Mahlerian

Conor71 said:


> Got this set today:


Great choice!


----------



## Conor71

^^Thanks Mahlerian - I am particularly interested in hearing the work "The Transfiguration of Christ". The rest looks pretty good too - another version of Des Canyons aux Etoiles is always a good thing!


----------



## Mahlerian

Conor71 said:


> ^^Thanks Mahlerian - I am particularly interested in hearing the work "The Transfiguration of Christ". The rest looks pretty good too - another version of Des Canyons aux Etoiles is always a good thing!


The live Oiseaux exotiques on the Boulez disc remains my favorite rendition, and both Canyons and Transfiguration receive wonderful readings. The Visions de l'Amen is a little weaker, but not bad by any means.


----------



## Nevohteeb

I've had these 3 cds on my wish list at Arkivmusic.com for months, so I decided today, to purchase them. 1 Dvorak, complete piano trios, with he Suk Trio (Josef Suk, who died back in 2011, was the great grandson Dvorak), on Supraphon #3545; Beethoven, Piano Trios & Schubert, Piano Trio in Bb+, with the Suk Trio, on Supraphon #3959; & Schubert's Bb+ Trio, & Notturno for Piano Trio, with the Florestan Trio, on Hyperion #67273. I especially love, the Dvorak, F-, the poco adagio movement has such a lovely melody, in the violin part.


----------



## Andolink

Luigi Boccherini: 6 String Quintets, Op.25








Alessandro Stradella: Amanti, olà, olà!; Chi resiste al Dio bendato








Philipp Heinrich Erlebach: Süße Freundschaft, edles Band


----------



## Sonata

Andolink said:


> Luigi Boccherini: 6 String Quintets, Op.25
> View attachment 16725
> 
> 
> Alessandro Stradella: Amanti, olà, olà!; Chi resiste al Dio bendato
> View attachment 16726
> 
> 
> Philipp Heinrich Erlebach: Süße Freundschaft, edles Band
> View attachment 16727


The cover art on each of these are very enticing!


----------



## Andolink

Sonata said:


> The cover art on each of these are very enticing!


Begging the question: Can you judge a CD by it's cover?


----------



## Sonata

Wish I could find out! However I'm on a purchasing hiatus at the moment. Seems I'm either on that or a purchasing splurge!


----------



## Conor71

Bought these 2 big boxes - this should keep me going for a while! :


----------



## Sonata

Sonata said:


> Wish I could find out! However I'm on a purchasing hiatus at the moment. Seems I'm either on that or a purchasing splurge!


I sort of lied. Or caved or whatever :lol: Rather intruiged by Shostakovich and he's just so different from my usual tastes, I went ahead and ordered a two-disc set of his string quartets by the Borodin String quartet for just 7 dollars.

Enjoy the Ravel Conor!!! That's a definite future acquisition.


----------



## bejart

Still waiting on my tax refund, but I've never let that stop me before ---

View attachment 16797
View attachment 16798
View attachment 16799


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schnittke*: String Quartets 1, 3, 4, Canon in Memoriam Igor Stravinsky, with Kapralova Qt. (rec.2002).

View attachment 16813


----------



## julianoq

After listening to Kavakos play the Sibelius Violin Concerto today I checked this album and couldn't resist to buy it and check the original version!


----------



## Schubussy

and I'm considering getting this but I don't want to spend too much at once so it can wait.


----------



## Sonata

That Ravel set is wonderful! I was listening to it last night.


----------



## Blue Hour

Sonata said:


> I sort of lied. Or caved or whatever :lol: Rather intruiged by Shostakovich and he's just so different from my usual tastes, I went ahead and ordered a two-disc set of his string quartets by the Borodin String quartet for just 7 dollars.
> 
> Enjoy the Ravel Conor!!! That's a definite future acquisition.


Good choice. 










Glenn Gould plays Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-3; 5-10; 12-14; 15-18; 23; 30-32​


----------



## Guest

After an extended period of being heavily into Bach, particularly his keyboard works, I am jumping over to the Romantic era, specifically to Dvorak. I have been really impressed by many recordings on the Supraphon label, and have already purchased a few (the Pavel Haas Quartet's recording of Dvorak's American quartet, as well as some recordings by Karel Ancerl of Mussorgsky and Janacek). For my birthday, I received iTunes gift cards (I buy most of my music online, supplemented with CDs purchased at a used book/record store that I occasionally visit), and so I bought these 3 Dvorak recordings:







Dvorak: Slavonic Dances - Karel Sejna, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Really great stereo sound still, although recorded in the late '50s. I've listened to it once already, and enjoyed it.







Dvorak - Piano Trios 3 & 4 - Smetana Trio. I used to have the entire piano trios by the Suk Trio, which is amazing, but lost it in a move (don't ask me how!). I didn't want to plunk down the money for the whole thing again at this point, so I went with this recording. Haven't listened to it yet.







Dvorak: String Quartets 6 & 7 - Panocha Quartet. Haven't listened to this yet, but had read good things about the Panocha Quartet's entire quartet cycle. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Guest

I haven't made the purchase yet, but I read recently there is a bargain going for the complete works of JSB on a USB stick to the value of circa 100$. Anybody know about this offer? Worth it?


----------



## bejart

Despite not having received my tax refund, bought these ---

View attachment 16947
View attachment 16948
View attachment 16949


----------



## maestro267




----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Received this in the middle of last week:








So... my posting activity will continue to take a hit, as I course my way through the 25 CDs.

My initial thought is- although this set is billed as a document to a "Golden Age of Wagner Singing," it's really as much a testimony to "Golden Age Wagner Conducting." Szell, Fritz Reiner, Leinsdorf, Bodansky... they all are represented in this package.


----------



## Op.123

CD 1

Ludwig van Beethoven 1770-1827
Piano Concerto No. 1 in C, Op.15
[ 1] I. Allegro con brio 16.24
[ 2] II. Largo 10.55
[ 3] III. Rondo: Allegro scherzando 9.25

Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat, Op.19
[ 4] I. Allegro con brio 14.04
[ 5] II. Adagio 9.02
[ 6] III. Rondo: Molto allegro 6.33

Philharmonia Orchestra
conducted by Alceo Galliera

Recorded: 1 - 3.V. and 7.X.1958, No. 1, Abbey Road Studios, London 
Producer: Walter Legge
Balance engineer: Harold Davidson & Francis Dillnutt
Recordings first issued in 1959 & *1960 by EMI Records Ltd. STEREO/ADD

32 Variations in C minor, WoO.80 12.23
[ 7]
Recorded: 13.IV.1960, No. 3, Abbey Road Studios, London 
Producer: Walter Jellinek
Balance engineer: Harold Davidson
(P) 1961 EMI Records Ltd. STEREO/ADD

This compilation and digital remastering (P) 1991 by EMI Records Ltd.

CD 2

Ludwig van Beethoven
Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op.37
[ 1] I. Allegro con brio 16.53
[ 2] II. Largo 10.58
[ 3] III. Rondo: Allegro - Presto 9.24

Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat, Op.73 "Emperor"
[ 4] I. Allegro 20.29
[ 5] II. Adagio un poco mosso 7.47
[ 6] III. Rondo: Allegro - Più allegro 10.42

Philharmonia Orchestra
conducted by Alceo Galliera

Recorded: 19 - 22.VI.1958, No. 1, Abbey Road Studios, London 
Producer: Walter Legge
Balance engineer: Douglas Larter
Recordings first issued in 1959 by EMI Records Ltd. STEREO/ADD

This compilation and digital remastering (P) 1991 by EMI Records Ltd.

CD 3

Ludwig van Beethoven
Piano Concerto No. 4 in G, Op.58
[ 1] I. Allegro moderato 19.14
[ 2] II. Andante con moto - 5.38
[ 3] III. Rondo: Vivace - Presto 10.06

Philharmonia Orchestra
conducted by Alceo Galliera

Recorded: 30 & 31.V.1955, No. 1, Abbey Road Studios, London 
Producer: Walter Jellinek
Balance engineer: Neville Boyling
Recording first issued in 1956 by EMI Records Ltd. MONO/ADD
Digital remastering (P) 1991 by EMI Records Ltd.

Piano Sonata No. 21 in C major, Op. 53 "Waldstein"
[ 4] I. Allegro con brio 12.11
[ 5] II. Introduzione: Adagio molto - 4.17
[ 6] Rondo: Allegretto moderato - Prestissimo 10.39

Recorded: 1 & 22.XII.1956 and 19.V.1957, No. 3, Abbey Road Studios, London 
Producer: William Mann and Alan Melville
Balance engineer: Neville Boyling
Recording first issued in 1958 by EMI Records Ltd. MONO/ADD
Digital remastering (P) 1991 by EMI Records Ltd.

Piano Sonata No. 26 in E flat major, Op. 81a "Les Adieux"
[ 7] I. Adagio - Allegro (Les Adieux) 6.59
[ 8] II. Andante espressivo (L'Absence) 3.50
[ 9] III. Vivacissimamente (Le Retour) 6.04

Recorded: 4.IV.1958, No. 3, Abbey Road Studios, London 
Producer: Walter Jellinek
Balance engineer: Neville Boyling
Recording first issued in 1959 by EMI Records Ltd. MONO/ADD
Digital remastering (P) 1991 by EMI Records Ltd.

This compilation (P) 2011 by EMI Records Ltd. © EMI Records Ltd. 2011

CD 4

Ludwig van Beethoven
Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor, Op. 57 "Appassionata"
[ 1] I. Allegro assai 10.26
[ 2] II. Andante con moto 7.05
[ 3] III. Allegro ma non troppo - Presto 8.12

Recorded: 11 & 12.IV.1960, No. 3, Abbey Road Studios, London 
Producer: Walter Legge & Walter Jellinek
Balance engineer: Harold Davidson
(P) 1961 EMI Records Ltd. STEREO/ADD
Digital remastering (P) 1991 by EMI Records Ltd.

Piano Sonata No. 22 in F major, Op. 54
[ 4] I. In tempo d'un Menuetto 5.59
[ 5] II. Allegretto 6.15

Recorded: 13 & 14.IV.1960, No. 3, Abbey Road Studios, London 
Producer: Walter Jellinek
Balance engineer: Harold Davidson
(P) 1961 EMI Records Ltd. STEREO/ADD
Digital remastering (P) 1991 by EMI Records Ltd.

Piano Sonata No. 7 in D, Op. 10 No. 3
[ 6] I. Presto c6.37
[ 7] II. Largo e mesto c10.12
[ 8] III. Menuetto: Allegro c2.50
[ 9] IV. Rondo: Allegro c3.55

Recorded: 6.X.1958 & 15.X.1959, No. 3, Abbey Road Studios, London 
Producer: Walter Legge
Balance engineer: Douglas Larter and Neville Boyling
Recording first issued in 1960 by EMI Records Ltd. STEREO/ADD
Digital remastering (P) 2011 by EMI Records Ltd.

Piano Sonata No. 24 in F sharp, Op. 78
[10] I. Adagio cantabile - Allegro ma non troppo c7.20
[11] II. Allegro vivace c3.00

Recorded: 8.IV.1958, No. 3, Abbey Road Studios, London 
Producer: Walter Legge
Balance engineer: Neville Boyling

Recording first issued in 1959 by EMI Records Ltd. MONO/ADD
Digital remastering (P) 2011 by EMI Records Ltd.

This compilation (P) 2011 by EMI Records Ltd. © EMI Records Ltd. 2011

CD 5

Ludwig van Beethoven
Piano Sonata No. 28 in A major, Op. 101
[ 1] I. Allegretto ma non troppo 4.20
[ 2] II. Vivace alla Marcia 5.06
[ 3] III. Adagio ma non troppo, con affetto - 2.40
[ 4] Allegro 8.07

Recorded: 30.XI & 1.XII.1956, No. 3, Abbey Road Studios, London 
Producer: Walter Legge
Balance engineer: Neville Boyling
Recording first issued in 1958 by EMI Records Ltd. MONO/ADD

Piano Sonata No. 31 in A flat major, Op. 110
[ 5] I. Moderato cantabile molto espressivo 7.15
[ 6] II. Allegro molto 2.16
[ 7] III. Adagio ma non troppo - 3.53
[ 8] Fuga: Allegro ma non troppo 7.14

Recorded: 18.V.1957, No. 3, Abbey Road Studios, London 
Producer: Walter Legge & Alan Melville
Balance engineer: Neville Boyling
Recording first issued in 1958 by EMI Records Ltd. MONO/ADD

Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor, Op. 111
[ 9] I. Maestoso - Allegro con brio ed appassionato 9.01
[10] II. Arietta: Adagio molto semplice e cantabile 19.53

Recorded: 21 - 23.V.1957, No. 3, Abbey Road Studios, London 
Producer: Walter Legge & William Mann
Balance engineer: Neville Boyling & Edward Huntley
Recording first issued in 1958 by EMI Records Ltd. MONO/ADD

This compilation and digital remastering (P) 1991 by EMI Records Ltd.

CD 6

Johannes Brahms 1833-1897
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op.15
[ 1] I. Maestoso GB-AYC-88-03494 23.28
[ 2] II. Adagio GB-AYC-88-03495 15.06
[ 3] III. Rondo: Allegro non troppo GB-AYC-88-03496 12.54

Philharmonia Orchestra
conducted by Carlo Maria Giulini

Recorded: 21 - 23.IV.1960, No. 1, Abbey Road Studios, London
Producer: Walter Legge
Balance engineer: Harold Davidson

(P) 1961 EMI Records Ltd. STEREO/ADD
Digital remastering (P) 1988 by EMI Records Ltd.

CD 7

Carl Maria von Weber 1786-1826
Konzertstück in F minor, Op. 79
[ 1] Larghetto affettuoso - 6.18
[ 2] Allegro passionato - Adagio - 5.06
[ 3] Tempo di marcia - Più mosso - 2.25
[ 4] Presto giojoso 4.31

Philharmonia Orchestra
conducted by Alceo Galliera

Recorded: 19.IV.1960, No. 1, Abbey Road Studios, London
Producer: Walter Legge
Balance engineer: Harold Davidson
(P) 1961 EMI Records Ltd. STEREO/ADD
Digital remastering (P) 2004 by EMI Records Ltd.

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op.83
[ 5] I. Allegro non troppo GB-AYC-88-03324 19.11
[ 6] II. Allegretto appassionato GB-AYC-88-03325 9.17
[ 7] III. Andante* GB-AYC-88-03326 12.05
[ 8] IV. Allegretto grazioso GB-AYC-88-03327 9.57

* Raymond Clark, cello
Philharmonia Orchestra
conducted by Carlo Maria Giulini

Recorded: 21 & 22.IV.1962, No. 1, Abbey Road Studios, London
Producer: Walter Legge
Balance engineer: Francis Dillnutt
(P) 1962 EMI Records Ltd. STEREO/ADD
Digital remastering (P) 1988 by EMI Records Ltd.

This compilation (P) 2011 by EMI Records Ltd. © EMI Records Ltd. 2011

CD 8

Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky 1840-1893
Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op.23
[ 1] I. Allegro non troppo e molto maestoso - Allegro con spirito 21.20 
[ 2] II. Andantino semplice - Prestissimo - Tempo I 7.46 
[ 3] III. Allegro con fuoco 7.06

Philharmonia Orchestra
conducted by Alceo Galliera

Recorded: 18 & 19.IV.1960, No. 1, Abbey Road Studios, London
Producer: Walter Legge
Balance engineer: Harold Davidson
(P) 1961 EMI Records Ltd. STEREO/ADD
Digital remastering (P) 1991 by EMI Records Ltd.

Edvard Grieg 1843-1907
Piano Concerto in A minor, Op.16
[ 1] I. Allegro molto moderato - Cadenza - Tempo I 14.32
[ 2] II. Adagio 6.55
[ 3] III. Allegro moderato molto e marcato - Andante maestoso 10.46

Philharmonia Orchestra
conducted by Alceo Galliera

Recorded: 19 & 20.IV.1957, No. 1, Abbey Road Studios, London
Producer: Walter Legge
Balance engineer: Neville Boyling
Recording first issued in 1958 by EMI Records Ltd. MONO/ADD
Digital remastering (P) 2001 by Testament

This compilation (P) 2011 by EMI Records Ltd. © EMI Records Ltd. 2011

CD 9

Franz Schubert 1797-1828
3 Klavierstücke, D.946
[ 1] Impromptu No. 1 in E flat minor 15.21
[ 2] Impromptu No. 2 in E flat 15.37
[ 3] Impromptu No. 3 in C 5.13

Recorded: 2 & 3.IX.1956, No. 3, Abbey Road Studios, London
Producer: William Mann
Balance engineer: Neville Boyling
Recording first issued in 1959 by EMI Records Ltd. MONO/ADD
Digital remastering (P) 1988 by EMI Records Ltd.

Fantasy in C "Wanderer", D.760
[ 4] Allegro con fuoco ma non troppo 6.32
[ 5] Adagio 7.49
[ 6] Presto 5.15
[ 7] Allegro 3.22

Recorded: 22 & 25.X.1957, No. 3, Abbey Road Studios, London
Producer: William Mann
Balance engineer: Harold Davidson & Neville Boyling
Recording first issued in 1959 by EMI Records Ltd. MONO/ADD
Digital remastering (P) 1988 by EMI Records Ltd.

Allegretto in C minor, D.915 c6.05

March in E, D.606 c4.12

Recorded: 15.X.1959, No. 3, Abbey Road Studios, London
Producer: Walter Legge
Balance engineer: Neville Boyling
Recordings first issued in 1959 by EMI Records Ltd. STEREO/ADD
Digital remastering (P) 2011 by EMI Records Ltd.

This compilation (P) 2011 by EMI Records Ltd. © EMI Records Ltd. 2011

CD 10

Franz Schubert
6 Moments musicaux, D.780
[ 1] No. 1 in C 5.35
[ 2] No. 2 in A flat 7.11
[ 3] No. 3 in F minor 1.59
[ 4] No. 4 in C sharp minor c5.48
[ 5] No. 5 in F minor c2.08
[ 6] No. 6 in A flat major c9.00

Recorded: 3 & 4.IX.1956, No. 3, Abbey Road Studios, London
Producer: William Mann
Balance engineer: Neville Boyling
Recording first issued in 1959 by EMI Records Ltd. STEREO/ADD
Digital remastering (P) 2011 by EMI Records Ltd.

Frédéric Chopin 1810-1849
Piano Sonata No. 3 in B minor, Op.38
[ 7] I. Allegro maestoso 14.44
[ 8] II. Scherzo: Molto vivace 2.41
[ 9] III. Largo - 10.35
[10] IV. Finale: Presto non tanto 5.19

Recorded: 14, 24 & 25.IV. and 21.VI.1960, No. 3, Abbey Road Studios, London

[11] Fantasy in F minor, Op. 49 13.11

Recorded: 21.VI.1960, No. 3, Abbey Road Studios, London

Producer: Walter Jellinek
Balance engineer: Harold Davidson
(P) 1962 EMI Records Ltd. STEREO/ADD
Digital remastering (P) 2001 by EMI Records Ltd.

This compilation (P) 2011 by EMI Records Ltd. © EMI Records Ltd. 2011

CD 11

Frédéric Chopin 
12 Études, Op.10
[ 1] No. 1 in C 1.55
[ 2] No. 2 in A minor 1.22
[ 3] No. 3 in E 4.31
[ 4] No. 4 in C sharp minor 2.16
[ 5] No. 5 in G flat 1.41
[ 6] No. 6 in E flat minor 2.53
[ 7] No. 7 in C 1.37
[ 8] No. 8 in F 2.23
[ 9] No. 9 in F minor 2.09
[10] No. 10 in A flat 2.14
[11] No. 11 in E flat 3.00
[12] No. 12 in C minor 2.27

12 Études, Op.25
[13] No. 1 in A flat 2.25
[14] No. 2 in F minor 1.43
[15] No. 3 in F 2.04
[16] No. 4 in A minor 2.18
[17] No. 5 in E minor 3.24
[18] No. 6 in G sharp minor 2.06
[19] No. 7 in C sharp minor 5.18
[20] No. 8 in D flat 1.09
[21] No. 9 in G flat 1.04
[22] No. 10 in B minor 4.29
[23] No. 11 in A minor 3.36
[24] No. 12 in C minor 2.29

3 Nouvelles Études
[25] No. 1 in F minor 2.05
[26] No. 2 in D flat 2.24
[27] No. 3 in A flat 2.04

[28] Allegro de concert in A, Op.46 12.22

Recorded: 15 - 22 & 29.VI. and 5.IX.1956, No. 3, Abbey Road Studios, London
Producer: Alan Melville and William Mann
Balance engineer: Neville Boyling
Recording first issued in 1957 by EMI Records Ltd. MONO/ADD
This compilation & digital remastering (P) 2007 by EMI Records Ltd.

CD 12

Robert Schumann 1810-1856
Piano Concerto in A minor, Op.54
[ 1] I. Allegro affetuoso - Andante espressivo - Tempo I - Cadenza - Allegro molto 16.45
[ 2] II. Intermezzo (Andantino grazioso) 5.54
[ 3] III. Allegro vivace 11.14

Philharmonia Orchestra
conducted by Alceo Galliera

Recorded: 24.V.1957, Walthamstow Town Hall, London
Producer: Lawrance Collingwood
Balance engineer: Robert E. Beckett
Recording first issued in 1958 by EMI Records Ltd. MONO/ADD
Digital remastering (P) 2001 by Testament

Carnaval, Op. 9
[ 4] 1. Préambule 2.04
[ 5] 2. Pierrot 0.59
[ 6] 3. Arlequin 0.35
[ 7] 4. Valse noble 1.06
[ 8] 5. Eusebius 2.04
[ 9] 6. Florestan 0.51
[10] 7. Coquette. 0.57 
[11] 8. Réplique 0.52
[12] 9. Papillons 0.40
[13] 10. A.S.C.H. - S.C.H.A. (Lettres dansantes) 0.46
[14] 11. Chiarina 0.45
[15] 12. Chopin 1.25
[16] 13. Estrella 0.32
[17] 14. Reconnaissance 1.49
[18] 15. Pantalon et Colombine 0.52
[19] 16. Valse allemande 0.31
[20] 17. Paganini (Intermezzo) 1.03
[21] 18. Aveu 1.00
[22] 19. Promenade 2.11
[23] 20. Pause 0.18
[24] 21. Marche des »Davidsbündler« contre les Philistins 3.32

Recorded: 3 & 4.IV.1939, No. 3, Abbey Road Studios, London 
Producer: Unknown
Balance engineer: Unknown
MONO/ADD
Digital remastering (P) 1991 by EMI Records Ltd.

[25] Tarantelle in A flat, Op.43 2.41

Recorded: ????.1938, No. 3, Abbey Road Studios, London 
Producer: Unknown
Balance engineer: Unknown
MONO/ADD
Digital remastering (P) 1991 by EMI Records Ltd.

[26] Debussy: Danse (Tarantelle styrienne) 4.54

[27] Debussy: Estampes - No. 3 Jardins sous la pluie 3.35

Recorded: 4.IV.1939, No. 3, Abbey Road Studios, London 
Producer: Unknown
Balance engineer: Unknown
MONO/ADD
Digital remastering (P) 2011 by EMI Records Ltd.
This compilation (P) 2011 by EMI Records Ltd. © EMI Records Ltd. 2011

On ITunes for just £4.99


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I recently came in to a sudden windfall so I decided to pick up a few bits I had been putting off for various reasons as well as few items I have been pondering.

In particular I have been able to pick up some operatic works which would otherwise have been on the back burner for a while:
- *Verdi*
- Macbeth (Royal Opera House) Blu Ray
- Macbeth (Abbado/Verrett/Domingo et al.) CD
- Maria Callas - Four Legendary Live Performances (Aida/Mabeth/La Traviata/Un Ballo in Maschera)
-* Berg*
- Lulu (Glyndebourne/Shafer/Bailey et al.) DVD (I almost went with the Petibon Blu Ray whch seemed highly praised, but the Glyndebourne was picked out by name as being slightly stronger. I may look at this Blu Ray at a later date) 
- Lulu (Leopold Ludwig) CD
- *Wagner* - my knowledge of this composer's works is limited to the Ring Cycle (my introduction to Wagner), various overtures, the Wesendonck-Lieder and I have just started Tristan so I have a long, long way to go.
- Wagner at the Met (a bargain, plus I am a huge fan of Kirsten Flagstad)
- Wagner (Jonas Kaufmann)
- Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg (Glyndebourne) Blu Ray
- Lohengrin (Rudolf Kempe) CD

Finally, I picked up a _An Die Musik_ - a collection of Schubert Lieder by Bryn Terfel.

Now if only I could have purchased time to work through them...:lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

*Sibelius:* 
Finlandia and Karelia Suite by Vladimir Asheknazy and the Philharmonia Orchestra
Valse Triste by Vladimir Ashkenazy and the Boston Symphony Orchestra
Lemminkäinen Suite by Horst Stein and L'Orchestra de la Suisse Romande


----------



## Conor71

I feel like a bit of a dinosaur posting in here as this thread doesnt see much activity!. I guess most people on TC are streaming or downloading their music rather than buying CD's? 
Bought this one yesterday - now I have both big Debussy boxes!


----------



## Conor71

Got these 2 today:


----------



## tdc

tdc said:


> Buxtehude - _Membra Jesu Nostri_, Schola Cantorum Basiliensis
> 
> Ravel - Solo Piano Music, Andre Laplante
> 
> Ives - Symphonies 2, 3 Bernstein


Ended up being extremely happy with all of these recent acquisitions, my expectations were surpassed.

Buxtehude recording (DvD) - 10/10 stunning music, production and sound quality (I now have a crush on Leila Schayegh) I get chills watching this.

Ravel recording - 9.8/10 my favorite interpretations I have of all the pieces included, barely misses a perfect score due to slightly too much ambiance on the recording and occasionally being able to hear some subtle sounds (noises, breathing etc) from the performer.

Ives recording - 10/10 outstanding interpretations and sound quality of two works that are among my favorite symphonic pieces in the repertoire, includes commentary on Ives by Bernstein.


----------



## cwarchc

These are my latest classical acquisitions








Haven't listened to it yet, the postie only brought it yesterday

and this, which isn't here yet








non classical were:
Beth Orton - Trailer Park
Tracy Chapman - Tracy Chapman
Lou Reed - Transformer. To replace my worn out, very old vinyl
The Pogues - Rum, Sodomy & the Lash
John Coltrane - Blue Trane


----------



## AlexD

Verdi - Great Arias & Choruses (Sony Classical '94) - picked up from my local Oxfam shop.

Having recently enjoyed Nabucco broadcast live from the Royal Opera House to my local cinema, I decided I needed to listen to more Verdi. 

It's not bad.

I'm finding it surprisingly easy to pick up second hand classical music discs from Amazon used & new and the charity shops. Is it just me, or is it because there are so many "good" recordings released through-out the decades that it is almost inevitable that at least one ot two will turn up second hand?


----------



## Conor71

Picked up these ones this morning - warhorse kind of stuff but I still really like these works:


----------



## Conor71

Bought this Messiaen Disc (I think I have everything I could want from this composer now) :
Edit: Added the R-K set


----------



## Neo Romanza

My collection consists of 7,000+ recordings, so I'm merely filling in gaps at this juncture, but I'm still finding recordings I don't own. I bought these yesterday and today:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continued:


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Neo Romanza said:


> My collection consists of 7,000+ recordings, so I'm merely filling in gaps at this juncture, but I'm still finding recordings I don't own. I bought these yesterday and today:


I really like Casella's work. I have never heard of Panufnik before. I'll have to check him out.

Kevin


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kevin Pearson said:


> I really like Casella's work. I have never heard of Panufnik before. I'll have to check him out.
> 
> Kevin


Casella is a great composer. I'm happy that Chandos is releasing yet another recording in their ongoing series with Noseda. This time around he's conducting my favorite work by Casella: the _Sinfonia (Symphony No. 3)_. As for Panufnik, he's an odd-brew.  I'm still becoming more familiar with his music even though I've listened to him on/off for several years now. I might have to have another go at some of his music since I bought this new recording.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Neo Romanza said:


> Casella is a great composer. I'm happy that Chandos is releasing yet another recording in their ongoing series with Noseda. This time around he's conducting my favorite work by Casella: the _Sinfonia (Symphony No. 3)_. As for Panufnik, he's an odd-brew.  I'm still becoming more familiar with his music even though I've listened to him on/off for several years now. I might have to have another go at some of his music since I bought this new recording.


That is good news that Chandos is going to be releasing more Casella. He deserves to be heard more frequently. I found the Panufnik on Spotify and so I wrote about it in the current listening thread here:

http://www.talkclassical.com/1005-current-listening-post457181.html#post457181

Kevin


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kevin Pearson said:


> That is good news that Chandos is going to be releasing more Casella. He deserves to be heard more frequently. I found the Panufnik on Spotify and so I wrote about it in the current listening thread here:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/1005-current-listening-post457181.html#post457181
> 
> Kevin


Yes, I hope Noseda continues to record more Casella even after this new release which will be issued on June 3rd. I just happened to look on Spotify awhile ago and am pleased that they have a good many recordings for people to hear, but, as you could probably figure, I like buying the CDs and blasting them through my stereo. 

Thread duty - just bought:


----------



## Sonata

I downloaded Mozart's Il Re Pastore on a whim last night


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Neo Romanza said:


> Yes, I hope Noseda continues to record more Casella even after this new release which will be issued on June 3rd. I just happened to look on Spotify awhile ago and am pleased that they have a good many recordings for people to hear, but, as you could probably figure, I like buying the CDs and blasting them through my stereo.


I unfortunately can't buy everything I would like to hear and so Spotify works well for me. I subscribe to the $9.99 a month plan and thus get the high bit rate and so the sound is pretty good on most recordings blasting through my stereo ( and I have a pair of B&W DM640 tower speakers. Excellent for classical music with a Yamaha surround sound stereo. Klipsch horn surround speakers and 12 inch subwoofer. When listening to classical I only use the B&W speakers in stereo mode though. I'm old fashioned that way. Anyway, Spotify allows me to hear before I buy and know with confidence that the CDs I do purchase are must haves for my collection.










Kevin


----------



## Neo Romanza

Nice speakers, Kevin! Ha! I only have some PolkAudio bookshelf speakers but they'll blow you out of here!  Anyway, yes, I, too, use Spotify to test drive recordings. What a great site. The unfortunate part for me is that most of the recordings I'm listening to I want!  Anyway, hope you enjoy Panufnik's music. I'm now only starting to get some more recordings of his music after quite a long hiatus from his music.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Forgot to post this purchase:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I just ordered Mahler's First Symphony performed by Jurowski/London Philharmonic.

The main motivator is that it includes the Blumine movement, which as it is not included by Tennstedt or Bernstein I have not heard. This is why it beat a live performance of piece under Tennstedt with the LPO. I have the studio version which is great but Tennstedt really comes into his own live in front of an audience. I have no doubt about Jurowski though, his Tchaikovsky with LPO is superb so this should be interesting.

I also picked up the book Gustav Mahler by Jensen Malte Fischer, translated into English on the Yale imprint. Saw it a local bookshop by accident a day or two ago and snapped it up. Light reading it won't be but it should prove an interesting read.


----------



## julianoq

Bought this, listening to Bruckner 4th for the first time (previously listened to his 8th and 1st). The first movement was great, now enjoying the Andante!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought some more Panufnik  -


----------



## JLTNJUSA1963

Good evening,

I apologize if I do not know how to post CD covers, but I made a purchase at Tunes Used and New CDs here in town for $US8.53 including 7 percent NJ state sales tax:

Mozart--Piano Concertos 12 in D Minor K.414 and 20 in A Major K.466; Rondo in D Minor K.382. Evgeny Kissin, piano; Moscow Virtuosi conducted by Vladimir Spivakov; RCA Victor Red Seal 09026-60400-2.
Mozart--Piano Concertos 24 in C Minor K.491 and 25 in C Major K.503. Melvyn Tan, fortepiano; London Classical Players conducted by Roger Norrington; EMI Classics CDC 7-54295-2. May be a period instrument recording. Though I have a lot of Mozart on CD, I don't have these works.
Robert Schumann--Piano Sonata in G-minor, Op. 22; Franz Schubert--Piano Sonata in A Major Op. Posth. D.959. Murray Perahia, piano; Sony Classical/CBS Masterworks MK 44569. I think this is Schubert's Sonata #20. I have his Sonatas #19 and #21, with Sviatoslav Richter on piano, on Alto ALC 1074.

I have loaded all three CDs into iTunes.

Jim


----------



## Neo Romanza

Another Panufnik on the way:


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Neo Romanza said:


> Another Panufnik on the way:


Did Mstislav ever make a bad recording?  This is bound to be good!


----------



## EricABQ

Horowitz Plays Scarlatti.


----------



## Sonata

I've been on a bit of a Haydn kick, and the Bach Guild just released a *"Big Haydn Box"* last week at the price of 1.09. The reviews were all good, so of course I just downloaded it

Note to self: Don't buy any more music right now! :scold:


----------



## julianoq

Wow.

In my new found obsession with Bruckner 4th (yesterday bought the Bohm album) today I ended up buying this version due to the great reviews on Amazon:










I use to have some trouble with Celibidache slow and "spiritual" approach, but this is really _amazing_. I have no words to describe what I felt on the beginning of the 1st movement. The 4th movement is specially good, the finale was a weak point in this symphony for me but it is not anymore.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kevin Pearson said:


> Did Mstislav ever make a bad recording?  This is bound to be good!


Good point, Kevin.  I think the only Rostropovich recording I was ever disappointed with was the recording he did with the bland, workaday Malcolm Sargent. The recording in question was the one with Myaskovsky's _Cello Concerto_ and Prokofiev's _Sinfonia Concertante_ on EMI. I never have liked these performances at all.


----------



## Conor71

Got this set:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Conor71 said:


> Got this set:


Nice, Conor. _A Colour Symphony_ is always a good listen as is the ballet _Checkmate_. _Adam Zero_ is a cool work as well. Enjoy my friend!


----------



## Neo Romanza

So I couldn't resist the temptation any longer...


----------



## Vaneyes

Neo Romanza said:


> Another Panufnik on the way:


TT 19 minutes?


----------



## Neo Romanza

Vaneyes said:


> TT 19 minutes?


Yep, unfortunately.  But I got for $5 (including shipping) so I can't complain.


----------



## DrKilroy

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Conor71

A couple of Schumann purchases:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Another couple of books:
Wagner: The Wizard of Bayreuth by Barry Millington
Great Operas: A Guide to 25... By Michael Steen


----------



## Schubussy

Finally bought Beethoven's complete piano sonatas (Wilhelm Kempff)








Can't really afford it but if I don't look at my bank balance I can do my best to pretend the money is still there...


----------



## Conor71

Ok this purchase is back on - got a copy from HMV Japan :


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## julianoq

Just purchased and listened to the 9th for the first time. I have no words to describe how I enjoyed it! Maybe I will have to listen to it more 2 or 3 times to be able to understand a little more of this outstanding symphony.


----------



## Air

I just snagged Janowski's Ring Cycle new on Amazon for $15.00. This will be my first audio Ring. While I really wish that I had the patience to save up for a gold standard Ring like Solti's or Keilberth's, I figured that I couldn't really go wrong with Janowski's when it comes at a little more than a dollar per disc. It seems that Janowski's Ring is still very good and comes with great sound quality -- should be quite a treat!


----------



## Selby

My recent buys:




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









I am very happy with all of them.


----------



## Conor71

Im addicted to these big boxes of collected works lately - I bought the Sony Schumann Anniversary box yesterday so I wanted to get the DG one too :


----------



## Picander

A great St Matthew Passion (blu-ray), played on modern instruments:


----------



## Andolink

Two FLAC downloads today:















and selections from these two discs including the Ruders Violin Concerto No. 2


----------



## Neo Romanza

julianoq said:


> Just purchased and listened to the 9th for the first time. I have no words to describe how I enjoyed it! Maybe I will have to listen to it more 2 or 3 times to be able to understand a little more of this outstanding symphony.


One of the most magnificent recordings of Bruckner's 9th on record. No joke! I'm a huge fan of Bruckner and, in particular, this symphony. I've always loved Wand's recording with the Berliners but this Guilini is very special.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Mitchell said:


> My recent buys:
> 
> View attachment 17766
> View attachment 17767
> View attachment 17768
> View attachment 17782
> 
> 
> I am very happy with all of them.


You made me very happy with one of them.


----------



## Cheyenne

Jean-Philippe Rameau: L'orchestre de Louis XV


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought:










Arkivmusic had a sale on this set for $9 and I didn't own it so I pounced on it.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Neo Romanza said:


> Just bought:


I've been eyeing up that Grainger Edition for months. Keep hoping it will drop into my price range. Let us know how you get on with it


----------



## Neo Romanza

MagneticGhost said:


> I've been eyeing up that Grainger Edition for months. Keep hoping it will drop into my price range. Let us know how you get on with it


Will do, MagneticGhost. I bought mine for $60, which is still too high but I've been looking at this set since it came out. I also factored in that I know so little of Grainger's music. The Geoffrey Simon recording will be a nice makeweight as well.


----------



## bejart

In celebration of tax refund day, picked these up from 3rd party sellers on Amazon ---

View attachment 17890
View attachment 17891
View attachment 17892


as well as these, whose images cannot be imported ---

Kozeluh: Sonatas for Fortepiano, Flute and Cello
Mondonville: Six Sonates Op. 3
Guillemain: Quartets Op.12 Nos.2, 3, 4 and 6


----------



## bejart

And from my favorite seller in Prague ---

View attachment 17893
View attachment 17894
View attachment 17895

View attachment 17896
View attachment 17897


----------



## bejart

And finally, these two ---

View attachment 17898
View attachment 17899


........... I think I got a little carried away.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought:


----------



## maestro57

Purchased this on iTunes (for his rendition of Totentanz [for solo piano]):


----------



## Aggelos

purchased these










http://audaud.com/2013/02/piano-rarities-vol-3-transcriptions-of-works-by-khachaturian-rachmaninov-borodin-tchaikovsky-karlowicz-r-strauss-cyprien-katsaris-piano-21/
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Piano+21/P21045










http://www.brilliantclassics.com/release.aspx?id=FM00425573


----------



## Neo Romanza

Also bought last night but forgot to post -










Bought this for the Bacewicz (obviously) but I know this Karlowicz work and enjoy it as well.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

I'm enjoying these. They are the perfect mix of Brahms, Schumann and Schubert.


----------



## Kleinzeit

Waiting for these to arrive. I like Smetana > Dvorak > Suk > Janacek > Martinu... so I figured I want to know Kalabis too. And we share a birthday, Feb. 27.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bought earlier this morning:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bought some Bruckner/Wand recordings I was missing:


----------



## EricABQ

I downloaded a couple of things from iTunes this morning.

Angela Hewitt's _Messiaen: Piano Music_. This is some preludes and other shorter type pieces.

Rachel Gauk's _Scarlatti: Sonatas_ (guitar.)


----------



## GreenMamba

Mendelssohn Songs Without Words, Barenboim.

Made use of Amazon's Auto-Rip to listen before the CD itself arrived.


----------



## DavidA

Argerich Lugano concert 2012 

Fantastic performance of Mozart 4 hands with Pires.


----------



## tdc




----------



## techniquest

This is my most recent purchase. Brings my tally of complete Mahler sets up to 5.


----------



## anshuman




----------



## anshuman

Another Wonderful Find


----------



## science

Well I went all unapologetic today, and I'm sorry for it too. Nevertheless, I brazenly confess:


----------



## Joris

I would recommend this to anyone and also Schumann's Mass/Requiem


----------



## Conor71

Just picked up these 3 (all used in v.g cond from Zoverstocks):


----------



## Neo Romanza

Conor71 said:


> Just picked up these 3 (all used in v.g cond from Zoverstocks):


Excellent choices, Conor! If you enjoy these, then you should definitely consider the Holliger-led orchestral series on Hanssler.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bought the Penderecki on Dux I was missing:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continued...


----------



## Vaneyes

*Moeran*: Cello Concerto, etc.

Update on the "*Holmboe* Concerti" order...didn't get the price I wanted, so it's a waiting game. Shouldn't be long. :lol:

View attachment 18094


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bought another Penderecki I didn't own:


----------



## Schubussy

Karol Szymanowski - Complete Violin & Piano Music
Alina Ibragimova, Cedric Tiberghien


----------



## Neo Romanza

Schubussy said:


> Karol Szymanowski - Complete Violin & Piano Music
> Alina Ibragimova, Cedric Tiberghien
> View attachment 18131


A fine recording. Mesmerizingly beautiful music.


----------



## Schubussy

I hope you're right, I just bought it on a (slightly tipsy) whim. I've not listened to any Szymanowski at all yet! Though I can't see why I wouldn't like it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Schubussy said:


> I hope you're right, I just bought it on a (slightly tipsy) whim. I've not listened to any Szymanowski at all yet! Though I can't see why I wouldn't like it.


You should have sampled some of his music before you bought it. That way you'll know what you're getting into. It seems Szymanowski is getting more recognition these days which is always a good thing. I believe Gergiev is working on a symphony cycle with the LSO so this should be interesting.

Thread duty - just bought:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought:










Bought this for the Szymanowski obviously.


----------



## Kleinzeit

Neo Romanza said:


> You should have sampled some of his music before you bought it. That way you'll know what you're getting into. It seems Szymanowski is getting more recognition these days which is always a good thing. I believe Gergiev is working on a symphony cycle with the LSO so this should be interesting.
> 
> I scooped up the EMI Rattle Szymanowski box at Christmas, because it went real cheap. I've got a lot of time for the music of the end of the the long 19th century into expressionist modernism. Listening to Szymanowski I knew I would have to come to it, and that's fine. Most music is like that for me. I don't expect it to come to me, and I know it better when I've had to dig. The things that come to me right away as if they were always mine are now & then & few. Sibelius 3, Malcolm Arnold 5, and Webern! My origin story is this: at 5 or 6 I had a kids' 45 of the Sleeping Beauty story, but not with Tchaikovsky music, but with Fingal's Cave. And it struck me as something from Planet Grownup Far Away, the most beautiful place in the (real) world, a revelation of what the world was about. Then I listened to pop & stuff for the rest of my life until it went into reruns for a whole 'nother generation. And that's when I decided to go into the deep woods of Sibelius with gun & camera. And I never returned.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kleinzeit said:


> I scooped up the EMI Rattle Szymanowski box at Christmas, because it went real cheap. I've got a lot of time for the music of the end of the the long 19th century into expressionist modernism. Listening to Szymanowski I knew I would have to come to it, and that's fine. Most music is like that for me. I don't expect it to come to me, and I know it better when I've had to dig. The things that come to me right away as if they were always mine are now & then & few. Sibelius 3, Malcolm Arnold 5, and Webern! My origin story is this: at 5 or 6 I had a kids' 45 of the Sleeping Beauty story, but not with Tchaikovsky music, but with Fingal's Cave. And it struck me as something from Planet Grownup Far Away, the most beautiful place in the (real) world, a revelation of what the world was about. Then I listened to pop & stuff for the rest of my life until it went into reruns for a whole 'nother generation. And that's when I decided to go into the deep woods of Sibelius with gun & camera. And I never returned.


That Simon Rattle Szymanowski set is indispensable. Every work is given incredible care and attention. Most of all these are just thrilling performances. Some of Rattle's best performances on record IMHO. Good to see a Malcolm Arnold admirer here. I have always felt he's highly underrated, especially his symphonic output.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought:









This is a 2-CD set and is out-of-print. Bought mine for a good price.


----------



## Schubussy

Neo Romanza said:


> You should have sampled some of his music before you bought it. That way you'll know what you're getting into.


Yeah but where's the fun in that?

That Schnittke CD looks interesting. I want one.


----------



## tdc

Neo Romanza said:


> *That Simon Rattle Szymanowski set is indispensable*. Every work is given incredible care and attention. Most of all these are just thrilling performances. Some of Rattle's best performances on record IMHO. Good to see a Malcolm Arnold admirer here. I have always felt he's highly underrated, especially his symphonic output.


All of those Rattle EMI sets I've heard are great. I have the Szymanowski, Bartok, Britten, and one with various Russian composers (Gubaidulina, Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Rachmaninov) all top of the line interpretations! (I'm especially enamored of the Bartok set). I've seen similar Stravinsky, Schoenberg, and Webern sets, I'm willing to bet they are also great. After hearing these various compilations I've come to the conclusion that Rattle is certainly one of the best conductors around of 20th century and contemporary works.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Schubussy said:


> Yeah but where's the fun in that?
> 
> That Schnittke CD looks interesting. I want one.


Yeah, that's true I suppose. Sometimes there's nothing like the thrill of discovery.  As for the Schnittke, this set may be a little hard to find for a good price.


----------



## Neo Romanza

tdc said:


> All of those Rattle EMI sets I've heard are great. I have the Szymanowski, Bartok, Britten, and one with various Russian composers (Gubaidulina, Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Rachmaninov) all top of the line interpretations! (I'm especially enamored of the Bartok set). I've seen similar Stravinsky, Schoenberg, and Webern sets, I'm willing to bet they are also great. After hearing these various compilations I've come to the conclusion that Rattle is certainly one of the best conductors around of 20th century and contemporary works.


I completely agree. I think his early work with the CBSO is just outstanding. I have been nothing but disappointed with his Berlin recordings. He's gotten too comfortable in his older age I think. That Bartok set is fantastic as are the Britten, Stravinsky, and _Second Viennese School_ sets. Of course, you already know how I feel about the Szymanowski.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought some Schnittke on BIS:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continued:


----------



## tdc

Neo Romanza said:


> I completely agree. I think his early work with the CBSO is just outstanding. I have been nothing but *disappointed with his Berlin recordings*. He's gotten too comfortable in his older age I think. That Bartok set is fantastic as are the Britten, Stravinsky, and _Second Viennese School_ sets. Of course, you already know how I feel about the Szymanowski.


That's a good point I've been basing my opinion of him largely off of his earlier recordings. Thanks for your insights.


----------



## Kleinzeit

arrived today


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bought this used, like new for $3 plus shipping:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought for $4 plus shipping:


----------



## Conor71

I love these guys too much - have a few of their sets in my collection already so i had to have these ones too:
Note: The Thoams tallis set is as featured in 50 shades of Grey so it must be good :lol:


----------



## Andolink

Chaya Czernowin: MAIM (Water), for 5 soloists, live electronics & orchestra


----------



## Kleinzeit

Andolink said:


> Chaya Czernowin: MAIM (Water), for 5 soloists, live electronics & orchestra
> View attachment 18248


aaaannnd this is why I hang around here. Got this playing right now on Youtube and it sounds a right jungle or sculpture court of sound. This is why I want a good sound system.

Reminds me of the times we got it together to play Zaireeka by Flaming Lips which is 4 cds meant to be synched on 4 players and solidifies into a sonic haunted house.

My frame of reference for this is Stockhausen, Xenakis, Saariaho & Magnus Lindberg's early stuff, Grisey, Murail, Vivier, Dusapin. But I'll just think about water and let it do its stuff.


----------



## Skilmarilion

I have finally taken the (long overdue) plunge into the ballets of Stravinsky, picking up a very reasonably priced Rattle/CBSO set off amazon.









I'm especially looking forward to Le Sacre!


----------



## Vaneyes

Go easy with *Schnittke* and *Szymanowski* purchases, NR. This latest binge is sure to drive up Amazon Marketplace prices.

I'm still waiting for *Nono* reductions.


----------



## Schubussy

Neo Romanza said:


> Yeah, that's true I suppose. Sometimes there's nothing like the thrill of discovery.  As for the Schnittke, this set may be a little hard to find for a good price.


The Szymanowski CD is incredible. Knew it would be 



> I'm still waiting for Nono reductions.


I think Nono should be my next composer to check out. It'll be a while though, my big Beethoven sonata box arrived today as well and I have to go through all of that first. It's a good day for my music collection.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Vaneyes said:


> Go easy with *Schnittke* and *Szymanowski* purchases, NR. This latest binge is sure to drive up Amazon Marketplace prices.
> 
> I'm still waiting for *Nono* reductions.


Nah, man, I've been buying in binges like this for years. If there's nothing left for anyone else well that's tough!!!   What is Nono like? I have a friend who's really into his music.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Schubussy said:


> The Szymanowski CD is incredible. Knew it would be


I'm glad you enjoyed it! It is such gorgeous music. _Mythes_ is one of my favorite Szymanowski chamber works.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Not a CD purchase, but music-related, bought this for $6 plus shipping:


----------



## Kleinzeit

Neo Romanza said:


> Not a CD purchase, but music-related, bought this for $6 plus shipping:


Why TY, NR, I looked this up on amazon canada and it was down to ten bucks new! So I scooped it up like a duck on a june bug. Along with this:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kleinzeit said:


> Why TY, NR, I looked this up on amazon canada and it was down to ten bucks new! So I scooped it up like a duck on a june bug. Along with this:
> 
> View attachment 18267


Very cool, Kleinzeit. Yeah, the book was definitely cheap enough (retails for over $20). I probably could have bought the Kindle Edition, but when books are that cheap, I'll always opt to own the real thing.

P.S. That Szymanowski recording looks interesting. Will be interested to hear your feedback on that one.

Edit: The Kindle Edition does not exist with _A Schnittke Reader_. Cool! Makes the book more valuable.


----------



## Kleinzeit

The Szymanowski is a 'ships in 1 to 2 months' deal. Already a delete in the US. See ya come midsummer.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought another Schnittke:










This will make my third ballet I've acquired by Schnittke (don't think he composed many them). The others being _Labyrinths_ and _Peer Gynt_. I heard this ballet, _Sketches_, is a real hoot.  Polystylistic heaven.


----------



## Vaneyes

Neo Romanza said:


> Nah, man, I've been buying in binges like this for years. If there's nothing left for anyone else well that's tough!!!   What is Nono like? I have a friend who's really into his music.


Composer of serialist, electronic, and aleatoric music. My favorites are a couple of late works, Prometeo, and La lontananza nostalgica utopia furtura.

Dabble chronologically at your leisure. See what sticks.

Of interest...

http://d-sites.net/english/nono.htm

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/tomserviceblog/2012/nov/26/luigi-nono-contemporary-music-guide

http://www.luiginono.it/en/

http://www.academia.edu/1167536/The_politics_of_listening_-_Luigi_Nonos_Fragmente-Stille_an_Diotima


----------



## Neo Romanza

Vaneyes said:


> Composer of serialist, electronic, and aleatoric music. My favorites are a couple of late works, Prometeo, and La lontananza nostalgica utopia furtura.
> 
> Dabble chronologically at your leisure. See what sticks.
> 
> Of interest...
> 
> http://d-sites.net/english/nono.htm
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/tomserviceblog/2012/nov/26/luigi-nono-contemporary-music-guide
> 
> http://www.luiginono.it/en/
> 
> http://www.academia.edu/1167536/The_politics_of_listening_-_Luigi_Nonos_Fragmente-Stille_an_Diotima


Excellent, thanks for the information!  I'll check his music out at some point. I've got my plate full right now.


----------



## chrisco97

I bought "The 99 Most Essential Dvorak Masterpieces" yesterday to quickly add a solid selection of Dvorak to my collection. What is funny is that he is one of my top 3 composers and I did not have hardly any of his work in my collection. That had to be fixed, fast. xD

Although these are not the best performances of the pieces in the set, for the price, you cannot go wrong in my opinion.


----------



## Andolink

Antonio Brioschi Symphonies


----------



## Vaneyes

During samplings, Kramer & Durcan put up some very good indicators. I'm bullish. 

View attachment 18329


----------



## bejart

Still wallowing the glory of a tax refund check, so I bought these ---

View attachment 18397
View attachment 18398
View attachment 18399


as well as these 2 whose pictures I can't post ---

D'Alay: Violin Sonatas
Pleyel: 6 Duets for 2 Violins, Op.24


----------



## josecamoessilva

Took the plunge and bought the DG boxed set of Wiener Philharmoniker symphonies. The biggest criticisms online seemed to be that the packaging was uninteresting, and I don't listen to packaging. No opinion yet, since it will take a few days to arrive.

My rationale was that a bunch of guys I know each spent more than the price of that box set on date night yesterday, most of them to no result, whereas I'm going to get thousands of hours on enjoyment out of my money. I think this is the right way to justify to yourself the purchase of music. I certainly intend to use it again. 

Money can't buy happiness; but it can buy books, music, and tea, and that's pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Neo Romanza

josecamoessilva said:


> Took the plunge and bought the DG boxed set of Wiener Philharmoniker symphonies. The biggest criticisms online seemed to be that the packaging was uninteresting, and I don't listen to packaging. No opinion yet, since it will take a few days to arrive.
> 
> My rationale was that a bunch of guys I know each spent more than the price of that box set on date night yesterday, most of them to no result, whereas I'm going to get thousands of hours on enjoyment out of my money. I think this is the right way to justify to yourself the purchase of music. I certainly intend to use it again.
> 
> Money can't buy happiness; but it can buy books, music, and tea, and that's pretty much the same thing.


Enjoyment from the music and what people think aren't mutually exclusive. Ultimately, we want to get something out of the music and the packaging, liner notes, artwork, etc. are merely icing on the cake.


----------



## JLTNJUSA1963

Good afternoon,

I just bought the Kleiber/VPO Beethoven Symphonies 5 and 7 on DG; the Messiaen Quartet For the End of Time on RCA Gold Seal, and the Beethoven String Quartet Companion book by Robert Winter; all from Amazon.

Jim


----------



## Conor71

Bought this set :


----------



## Kleinzeit

Conor71 said:


> Bought this set :


I've got this one (heard the Hyperion's better) who cares it's the man.


----------



## Conor71

Kleinzeit said:


> I've got this one (heard the Hyperion's better) who cares it's the man.
> 
> View attachment 18460


The DG looks awesome I think - I thought about getting that one too but I already have a few of the performances on it so i chose the Hyperion instead. I agree it doesnt matter as long as you can have all that wonderful music!


----------



## Sid James

I have listened to these, and indicated that on current listening, but that itself says something. I now only buy what I'll listen to straight away. That has meant I choose things wisely (get rid of those impulse buys - most of which end up being culled). So been buying a lot on the Eloquence label lately, and a few of these very same recordings I had on tape ages ago. What a great label this is.

HOLST - The Planets (classic recording with London PO under Bernard Herrman) as well as Egdon Heath & The Perfect Fool, Moorside Suite, 2 suites for wind band, Fugal Concerto and St Paul's Suite (2 cd set)

RACHMANINOV - Symphony #3, Piano Concerto #4 and Youth Symphony (conductors are Vladimir Ashkenazy and Paul Kletzki)

HOLST - Savitri (chamber opera), Hymns from the Rig Veda & other choral pieces (Imogen Holst conducting)

HINDEMITH - Violin Concerto (DAvid Oistrakh on violin with the composer conducting), also Mathis der Maler and Symphonic Metamorphosis

SHOSTAKOVICH - Symphonies 13 "Babi Yar" and 15; MUSSORGSKY Songs and Dances of Death, Night on Bare Mountain and Khovanshchina Prelude (cond. Solti) - 2 cd's

PROKOFIEV - Symphonies 1 ("Classical") and 3; selections from Romeo and Juliet; Chout - Ballet Suite; also HINDEMITH's Symphonic Metamorphosis and JANACEK's Sinfonietta (London SO under Claudio Abbado - 2 cd's).

MENDELSSOHN - Piano Concertos 1 & 2, Capriccio Brilliante for piano & orch (Derek Han, piano with Israel CO under Stephen Gunzenhauser), Brilliant Classics label

WALTON - Symphony #1 and Violin Concerto (cond. Louis Fremaux and Richard Hickox), alto label


----------



## Neo Romanza

Quite possibly my last CD purchase...










The reason I say it's my last is because 1. I have over 7,000 classical CDs and can no longer allow any more space and 2. as a member of Spotify, I use the highest bit rate offered, and can record CDs digitally via a CD recorder or an MD recorder and I'll have the recording for my own personal use. With these two factors, both equally important, I have no desire, or need, for CDs anymore. I say this as a longtime collector of CDs and as huge supporter of the medium. Reality has a way of breaking backs.


----------



## Guest

Everyone needs a Ring cycle right? Simone Young and Hamburg have one out now that got pretty good reviews and can be downloaded from a certain river for less than ten bucks.









Only problem now is when am I gonna have time to listen to it?


----------



## Guest

Also downloaded a Rachel Podger collection straight from Channel Classics for about the same price.









I think I'll finish this 2-disc collection before the 14-disc Ring cycle.

Update: just started Das Rheingold and I'm not sure I'll be able to stop.


----------



## Neo Romanza

BPS said:


> Everyone needs a Ring cycle right? Simone Young and Hamburg have one out now that got pretty good reviews and can be downloaded from a certain river for less than ten bucks.
> 
> View attachment 18484
> 
> 
> Only problem now is when am I gonna have time to listen to it?


I have five _Ring_ cycles. The Karajan cycle is my favorite. The Solti is next. The others are Janowski, Levine, and Barenboim, which I'll probably end up selling either on eBay or a local used CD store.


----------



## Sid James

Mitchell said:


> My recent buys:
> 
> .......
> 
> View attachment 17782
> 
> 
> I am very happy with all of them.





Vaneyes said:


> You made me very happy with one of them.


I like her....um....face too! :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Sony CD reissue, finally after many requests. It could be their top-seller this year.

Thanks to NR for the heads-up.

View attachment 18568


----------



## JLTNJUSA1963

Yes she is "blest in the chest".

Bought the following today for $US23.50 at Tunes Used and New CDs in town:

*Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)--Music For Wind Instruments. Blaservereinigung des Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchesters-Leipzig (Berlin Classics 0091862BC, 1969-70). I'm sorry, I don't know German so I have no idea what that orchestra is. A running, funky symphony orchestra from Leipzig?
*Johannes Brahms (1833-97)--Variations and Fugue on a Theme By Handel, Op. 24; Six Piano Pieces, Op. 118; Two Rhapsodies For Piano, Op. 79. Emanuel Ax, piano (Sony Classical SK 48046, 1991).
*Benjamin Britten (1913-76)--The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, Op. 34 (1963, LSO); Simple Symphony, Op. 4 (1969); Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, Opus 10 (1968) (both ECO). Benjamin Britten, conductor.
Manuel de Falla (1876-1946)--Nights in the Garden of Spain (Barenboim, piano; Placido Domingo conducting the CSO); The Three-Cornered Hat complete ballet (Jennifer Larmore, mezzo-soprano; Barenboim/CSO). Live at the Medinah Temple, Chicago, IL USA May, 1997. (Teldec 0630 17145-2)

Ordered from Amazon using Citi Card credit card reward points (total cost zero)--Jan Sibelius Complete Symphonies (4-CD box set with the Bournemouth SO conducted by Paavo Berglund.

To paraphrase the late Robert Palmer: I might as well face it; I'm addicted to discs. Happily, I might add.

Jim


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

JLTNJUSA1963 said:


> Yes she is "blest in the chest".
> 
> Bought the following today for $US23.50 at Tunes Used and New CDs in town:
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)--Music For Wind Instruments. Blaservereinigung des Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchesters-Leipzig (Berlin Classics 0091862BC, 1969-70). I'm sorry, I don't know German so I have no idea what that orchestra is. A running, funky symphony orchestra from Leipzig?


I'm assuming "blaservereinigung" means "wind players" and "rundfunk" means "radio," the rest should be self explanatory.



> Ordered from Amazon using Citi Card credit card reward points (total cost zero)--Jan Sibelius Complete Symphonies (4-CD box set with the Bournemouth SO conducted by Paavo Berglund.
> 
> To paraphrase the late Robert Palmer: I might as well face it; I'm addicted to discs. Happily, I might add.
> 
> Jim


Congrats on your purchase of *Sibelius* by the true *Sibelian* maestro!


----------



## JLTNJUSA1963

Thank you, CoAG. The set was first recommended to me on Amazon's Classical Music discussion forum in a thread for the appreciation of Sibelius' music.

Jim


----------



## MagneticGhost

Local Charity Shop purchases


----------



## Vaneyes

I probably deserve lashes for not ordering this sooner. 

View attachment 18628


----------



## Kleinzeit

pre-ordered this today, released end of June









Dvořák, Janáček, Martinů & Smetana Complete String Quartets
Stamitz Quartet
Brilliant Classics 15 disc box

these have all been around a long time but mostly OOP. 
Now the repackage price is right, $58 Cdn.

then will keep a eye on the price fluctuations.

Also, the LaSalle Zemlinsky SQ above should be arriving any day.


----------



## chrisco97

I decided to give the works of Schumann a try. For my first Schumann album, I went with something that was pretty cheap in price:



It was a great deal though...came with all four symphonies and a bunch of his piano works. I am really looking forward to hearing this one after how enjoyable the fourth symphony was (I still need to re-listen to it).


----------



## Sonata

Surreal said:


> Good choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Gould plays Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-3; 5-10; 12-14; 15-18; 23; 30-32​


Interesting! One doesn't think about Gould and Beethoven too often. How do you like his way with it?


----------



## Vaneyes

Kleinzeit said:


> pre-ordered this today, released end of June
> 
> View attachment 18764
> 
> 
> Dvořák, Janáček, Martinů & Smetana Complete String Quartets
> Stamitz Quartet
> Brilliant Classics 15 disc box
> 
> these have all been around a long time but mostly OOP.
> Now the repackage price is right, $58 Cdn.
> 
> then will keep a eye on the price fluctuations.
> 
> Also, the LaSalle Zemlinsky SQ above should be arriving any day.


Kleinzeit, Presto Classical will ship that Czech String Quartets box to you for $45.05 CDN. :tiphat:


----------



## Kleinzeit

Vaneyes said:


> Kleinzeit, Presto Classical will ship that Czech String Quartets box to you for $45.05 CDN. :tiphat:


Hmmm. I visit the site, low shipping rates, Presto might be a thing. Bookmark. Thank'ee!


----------



## DavidA

Bartok Bluebeard's Castle - Ludwig, Berry, Kertesz


----------



## Neo Romanza

DavidA said:


> Bartok Bluebeard's Castle - Ludwig, Berry, Kertesz


My favorite performance of _Bluebeard's Castle_. A classic.


----------



## Neo Romanza

I know I said I was done buying CDs but I just can't help myself sometimes:










I've been collecting Magnus Lindberg recordings since I became a great fan of his music several years ago.


----------



## Kleinzeit

Neo Romanza said:


> I know I said I was done buying CDs but I just can't help myself sometimes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been collecting Magnus Lindberg recordings since I became a great fan of his music several years ago.











Yeah, get back on this one. I just broke down & ordered the 150 disc Brilliant Haydn box so...


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kleinzeit said:


> View attachment 18813
> 
> 
> Yeah, get back on this one.


Will do, Kleinzeit. Many people have become disillusioned with Lindberg's new style but I personally love it and have really enjoyed what he's been currently doing. Have you heard his choral/orchestral work _Graffiti_? What a great work.


----------



## Kleinzeit

Neo Romanza said:


> Will do, Kleinzeit. Many people have become disillusioned with Lindberg's new style but I personally love it and have really enjoyed what he's been currently doing. Have you heard his choral/orchestral work _Graffiti_? What a great work.


Graffiti is a mad & wonderful work. The way the bits of text sequitor and hey nonny-sequitor has such intuitive rightness. It's at times simultaneously very funny & deeply sad.

And Seht Die Sonne got me to listen to Gurrelieder so I've got that to thank ML for.

Love the record so much I got another couple to give as Christmas presents. There's the early Lindberg and it's a good honk. The later Lindberg is no sellout. IMO he has calibrated his music with a sense of audience reception that has everything to do with the present.

/as Boulez crowed about the death of Schoenberg, so.....


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kleinzeit said:


> Graffiti is a mad & wonderful work. The way the bits of text sequitor and hey nonny-sequitor has such intuitive rightness. It's at times simultaneously very funny & deeply sad.
> 
> And Seht Die Sonne got me to listen to Gurrelieder so I've got that to thank ML for.
> 
> Love the record so much I got another couple to give as Christmas presents. There's the early Lindberg and it's a good honk. The later Lindberg is no sellout. IMO he has calibrated his music with a sense of audience reception that has everything to do with the present.
> 
> /as Boulez crowed about the death of Schoenberg, so.....


Yes, _Seht Die Sonne_ is an excellent work as well. I think _Graffiti_ may be one of the greatest choral works of the 21st Century so far. There are pieces of the past, present, and glimpses of the future in this work. I need to revisit early Lindberg as it's been quite some time since I listened to any of it. I do remember enjoyed _Kraft_ a good bit.


----------



## Kleinzeit

Neo Romanza said:


> Yes, _Seht Die Sonne_ is an excellent work as well. I think _Graffiti_ may be one of the greatest choral works of the 21st Century so far. There are pieces of the past, present, and glimpses of the future in this work. I need to revisit early Lindberg as it's been quite some time since I listened to any of it. I do remember enjoyed _Kraft_ a good bit.











I've had this up front for a few weeks now as the boggy spring turns to summer warmth. Says in the liner notes ML worked at his summer cottage and delivered new passages to soloist Kari Kriiku by boat. "It is not very far-fetched to say that the Clarinet Concerto was fostered by sea and sun."

And I get a sense of outdoor big life.

In fact, going out now for the year's first lake swim. Other than the new year's day polar bear dunk which is more of a stunt.


----------



## Bone

On recommendation I picked this up. Doesn't replace HvK for me, but very interesting and some exquisite moments, especially 5:30 in the Finale. Might be checking out Boulez soon just out of curiosity.


----------



## Conor71

I picked up this set a few days ago - I tried this composer out several years ago and didnt really get on with him I but I have grown to like his 3rd Symphony so I wanted to re-visit him. Ive been browsing the Amazons the last few days and havent turned up anything i want to buy. I have pretty much bought out my wish-list!. Maybe the start of a buying hiatus? im not sure but I could sure use it as I have a pretty big to-listen-to pile


----------



## bejart

These 2 have been on my 'Wish List' for ages, so I finally broke down and bought them ---

View attachment 18860
View attachment 18861


As well as this, which is more like my usual fare, an obscure or completely unknown composer ---
Joseph Küffner: Clarinet Chamber Music

View attachment 18862


----------



## Neo Romanza

I received the Penderecki recordings I bought on Dux today from overseas (posted the purchases several pages back) and according to Amazon US they're not even supposed to be released here in the States until June 25th. The seller sold them to me before their release date. Hey, I can live with this mistake.


----------



## joen_cph

Have found some incredible bargains in the last couple of months, including









Got the complete box of 10 CD with Kai Laursen playing 26 Danish violin concertos, for around € 4, at a local flea market.









Bach: Sonatas & partitas for solo violin / Szigeti / 3LP. Got this in a shop for around 6,50 €, even though the set is often extremely expensive at web auctions. I´ll be giving it a bit more listening, but apparently the Gotkovsky I already have will do, and selling this might even contribute to financing a holiday in the autumn (touch-wood) ;-).








Zelenka - Harnoncourt / telefunken LP. Have been looking for this for many years, since I heard the old cassette. The best instrumental Zelenka recording I know.









Had been looking for this too - Tangos / I Salonisti /dhm LP. Pure fun ...









Mendelssohn Symphony 3 + The Hebrides / Maag /decca LP
A famous release which I hadn´t heard. Not necessarily the absolute best, but definitely a very fine and lively release.


----------



## DaveS




----------



## MagneticGhost

Glazunov, Mendelssohn and Garbarek in the back of someone's carboot today


----------



## Kleinzeit

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 18965
> 
> 
> Glazunov, Mendelssohn and Garbarek in the back of someone's carboot today


Hilliard Ensemble and Jan Garbarek are like cold milk and good cheese separately but to me like a cheese milkshake in the Officium. Gave this one to a friend who's got a taste for Arto Lindsay, John Zorn skronk and he liked it fine.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Kleinzeit said:


> Hilliard Ensemble and Jan Garbarek are like cold milk and good cheese separately but to me like a cheese milkshake in the Officium. Gave this one to a friend who's got a taste for Arto Lindsay, John Zorn skronk and he liked it fine.


I've heard it before. Quite liked it. But then I quite like the idea of a cheese milkshake!!


----------



## Guest

Three very satisfying purchases:

First, another Jean Cras album:









I adore his music. The album artwork is great also.

Second, on advice from Prodromides I finally got around to getting the Saygun Piano Concertos:








Fantastic stuff! Two thumbs up.

Finally, picked up the cello sonata by Louise Farrenc off of this album:








Not a whole lot of Farrenc stuff out there. Gotta snap up whatever I can.

Very satisfying shopping indeed!


----------



## Kleinzeit

comely covers too


----------



## RalphJohnSteinberg

The 1953 Salzburg Don Giovanni with Cesare Siepi, Otto Edelmann, Elizabeth Gruemmer, Elizabeth Schwarzkopf, Erna Berger, Anton Dermota, Walter Berry, Rafaele Arie, the Vienna State OPera Chorus and Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by HIM (Wilhelm Furtwangler) from the Societe Wilhelm Furtwaengler (SWF).


----------



## RalphJohnSteinberg

The unreachable Beethoven conductor.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Mahler's Fifth Symphony performed by Claudio Abbado & Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra. An accidental find by a friend who saw it and thankfully, rang me. A bargain, £4 used and in absolutely pristine condition - it had clearly been cared for. Looking forward to getting time to listen to it.


----------



## Kleinzeit

AClockworkOrange said:


> Mahler's Fifth Symphony performed by Claudio Abbado & Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra. An accidental find by a friend who saw it and thankfully, rang me. A bargain, £4 used and in absolutely pristine condition - it had clearly been cared for. Looking forward to getting time to listen to it.


When you find a classical record in the thrift shop, it's always in perfect condition. When a whole collection appears you know there's one fewer fastidious music lover in your town.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Kleinzeit said:


> When you find a classical record in the thrift shop, it's always in perfect condition. When a whole collection appears you know there's one fewer fastidious music lover in your town.


True, very true but at least the music hasn't ended up in a landfill.

Whatever the reason it is in a thrift store, at least it is still in circulation. Something I consider if I ever have to thin out my collection for any reason.


----------



## Kleinzeit

AClockworkOrange said:


> True, very true but at least the music hasn't ended up in a landfill.
> 
> Whatever the reason it is in a thrift store, at least it is still in circulation. Something I consider if I ever have to thin out my collection for any reason.


Oh no-- don't get me wrong. I'm 100% for thrift stores. I was saying it's always poignant for me when I see one of the 3% classical people gone, and their well-kept records are there like a legacy to the next 3 per-center. And one day my ridiculously large cd collection will be on a future thrift-site for the old-format hipsters.


----------



## Kleinzeit

Every increased possession loads us with new weariness. -John Ruskin









Not!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kleinzeit said:


> Every increased possession loads us with new weariness. -John Ruskin
> 
> View attachment 19068
> 
> 
> Not!


Nice! I like Reger's orchestral music a lot.


----------



## Guest

I love his (Reger's) book on modulation (a very slim 62-page publication) - some of the more 'distant' modulations look like chemical formulae, thus (A minor to D-flat minor) : 
[aI, aIV6♭ (= A♭VV), A♭V7(♭), A♭I (= d♭V/♮ (7♭),|d♭I]


----------



## Kleinzeit

Re Reger:

The book-- I knew a mathematician who bought boxes full of books of just math formulae at the 2nd hand shop, read them like novels. Boxes full each month, like some read romances or mysteries. Wish I could read scores like that (maybe there's reincarnation).

The cd set-- got this at the early pre-order price (gone up 10 bucks now). Liked the samples, was especially drawn to the string quartets (not in this set but another). Felt that it would be a great chunk of culture fat to keep me warm on the ice floes of the future. I picture days of immersion in this, like with my recent boxes of Gliere, Bantock & Myaskovsky. What good times submerged in diverse soundworlds. Great composers? What do I know? Myaskovsky's great by me.


----------



## Guest

And Granville Bantock is just dandy by me, too!


----------



## Kleinzeit

TalkingHead said:


> And Granville Bantock is just dandy by me, too!


dedicatee of Sibelius's 3rd. Treated JS like a lord on his visit to England in 1905


----------



## Guest

Thank you for the 'Like', Monsieur Lorre. Granville Bantok - crazy name, crazy guy. Wrote an appallingly 'romantic' cello piece for an exam I had to play for my baccalauréat.


----------



## Kleinzeit

TalkingHead said:


> Thank you for the 'Like', Monsieur Lorre. Granville Bantok - crazy name, crazy guy. Wrote an appallingly 'romantic' cello piece for an exam I had to play for my baccalauréat.


yes, yes-- just Granville please, not Sir.

_appallingly_...hyuk hyuk...yup, that's why I listen!


----------



## chrisco97

Just purchased this, and am extremely excited to hear some of the works.



I have hardly any Schubert in my collection, and with the past experiences with the Big Box sets, could not resist.


----------



## Neo Romanza

I know I said I was done buying CDs but, again, I couldn't help myself as these works fill important gaps in an already existing collection:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continued:


----------



## Sonata

I have just deleted my credit card information from Amazon as I apparently cannot resist one-click impulse buying. *facepalm*


----------



## Kleinzeit

Sonata said:


> I have just deleted my credit card information from Amazon as I apparently cannot resist one-click impulse buying. *facepalm*











...............................................


----------



## Kleinzeit

Arrived today--









discs 1-33: symphonies

61-78: Scottish songs

except 68-70: Welsh songs

112-131: baryton music

five operas.

Well, see you in 150 hours.

also this:


----------



## handlebar

OK, this was THE best deal I have made in ages. Complete set of the LSO live Beethoven SACD discs with Haitink= $1.50
Then, the Medtner Piano sonatas set with Hamelin for $1 and finally, the Beethoven Schnabel set of sonatas for...$2.

Not too bad for a day of shopping!!!


----------



## EricABQ

I went bargain hunting on Amazon today and downloaded the mp3 Big Mahler Box for $3 and a Mozart wind concerto collection for $1 (30 tracks, some complete works.)

There are some dirt cheap mp3 downloads there. They are practically giving some things away.


----------



## Selby

Feeling good about these. Koechlin has really had my attention lately.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Mitchell said:


> Feeling good about these. Koechlin has really had my attention lately.
> 
> View attachment 19332
> 
> View attachment 19333
> View attachment 19334
> 
> View attachment 19335


Aside from those great Koechlin recordings (good job going for Holliger!), that Ginastera disc is remarkable. Two fantastic ballets right there. The MTT Stravinsky disc is fair. He's not one of my favorites in that music.


----------



## Selby

Neo Romanza said:


> Aside from those great Koechlin recordings (good job going for Holliger!), that Ginastera disc is remarkable. Two fantastic ballets right there. The MTT Stravinsky disc is fair. He's not one of my favorites in that music.


Interesting about Tilson Thomas's Stravinsky! I have plenty of recordings of L'Oiseau de feu and Le Sacre but I was looking for the Persephone, and the collection was very cheap.

Would you have any recommendations for Persephone? I would prefer one with the narration.

regards,
M.


----------



## TrevBus

A lot lately but I will stick w/what I just ordered. 2 seperate discs. Both on Deutsche Grammophon. Both conducted by Neeme Jarvi w/the Gothenburg Sym. Orch.

Disc 1
Steinberg. Sym. #1. Prelude Symphonique. Fantaisie Dramatique

Disc 2
Steinberg. Sym. #2. Variations OP 2.

Why? Well first, got them new at a bargain. Second, I have heard live a preformane of Fantaisie Dramatique and it stuck w/me. Third, I have no recordings of this composer and I was curious of his Sym., so thus the purchase. However, I am an enthusiastic collector and listener and that is the real reason.


----------



## davinci

Just discovered Hans Rott: Symphony in E Major 








Also new; Lenny's 1960s Brahms cycle. Fantastic.


----------



## Celloman

'Nuff said. Oh, and the amazing thing is that it arrived in the mail on May 22nd, which just so happens to be the 200th anniversary of Wagner's birthday!


----------



## Neo Romanza

I couldn't help myself as I didn't own these:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Mitchell said:


> Interesting about Tilson Thomas's Stravinsky! I have plenty of recordings of L'Oiseau de feu and Le Sacre but I was looking for the Persephone, and the collection was very cheap.
> 
> Would you have any recommendations for Persephone? I would prefer one with the narration.
> 
> regards,
> M.


Sorry for the late reply. Yeah, I don't think the MTT is bad by any means, he's just not aggressive enough for me. But you may very well enjoy the performances. _Persephone_ is a work that I haven't listened to much but MTT's sounds fine to me as does Nagano's performance. (my comments about MTT's Stravinsky were really meant to be in relation to his _Rite of Spring_ and _Firebird_)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Here goes, my first attempt at using images so I hope this works:
View attachment 19449
View attachment 19450
View attachment 19451

View attachment 19452
View attachment 19453


----------



## AClockworkOrange

View attachment 19454
View attachment 19455
View attachment 19456

View attachment 19457
View attachment 19458


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Also recently picked up (mostly) or received as gifts the last couple of months;
View attachment 19459
View attachment 19460
View attachment 19461

View attachment 19462
View attachment 19463


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Last few. I had my birthday recently and my bonus came through so it is much, much more than I would normally get. Anyhow, I'm unsurprisingly finished ordering for the foreseeable future. Got a lot to work through. Luckily I am able to listen to music through an iPod at work...
View attachment 19464
View attachment 19465
View attachment 19466
View attachment 19467
View attachment 19468


----------



## Cheyenne

I bought these for the two different performances of Haydn's 104 with Furtwängler - one may be a fake and the other is with the Orchestra of the Theatre Colon recorded quite poorly. We'll see! I also found this neat disc:










Bruno Walter also recorded symphony no. 88, 96 and 102, but I'll have to look elsewhere for those.. Perhaps I'll buy the new Bruno Walter: The Edition sometime.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A charity shop find* of a volume of Wagner conducted by Sir Thomas Beecham with the orchestrated W. Lieder performed by Kirsten Flagstad and a 10 minute interview with Flagstad in singing Wagner.

Whether or not it is previously unreleased (at that point) I cannot say but I have never heard of Flagstad working with Beecham and it is released the Beecham foundation so it is hopefully a legitimate releas of it's time. 

A bonus is the interview, I have a 3 minute fragment where Flagstad advises young singers to build up to Wagner so the chance to hear hopefully the full interview is really interesting.

I am a huge fan of both artists on the disc so it is a Charity Shop diamond indeed, I am glad to be able to give it a good home and get to help a charity too. 

* I was actually thinning out some of my CDs and DVDs from other genres because space is limited at present. However, I consider this my last hurrah. For the time being, I can actually call my music collection complete.


----------



## Selby

I'm acquiring music far faster than I'm absorbing it.

I blame this site


----------



## Skilmarilion

Picked up these second-hand beauties recently ...


----------



## bejart

Picked these up recently ---

View attachment 19530
View attachment 19532
View attachment 19531


(Couldn't upload the front cover of the Chelleri)


----------



## jeanmarc

@ACO: I think you'll enjoy the Mahler 5th with Abbado and Berlin. I have the Super Audio CD and haven't compared it with the 4D, but good pick!


----------



## Kleinzeit

Thrift shop find!

Perlman & Zuckerman
Mozart: Duos for Violin & Viola; K 423, K 424 
Leclair: Sonata Op. 3 No. 4 for 2 violins









The ones Mozart kind of ghost-wrote for Michael Haydn


----------



## Kieran

Kleinzeit said:


> Thrift shop find!
> 
> Perlman & Zuckerman
> Mozart: Duos for Violin & Viola; K 423, K 424
> Leclair: Sonata Op. 3 No. 4 for 2 violins
> 
> View attachment 19577
> 
> 
> The ones Mozart kind of ghost-wrote for Michael Haydn


They're the ones! Po' Mickey H fell into a spot of bother, and picked up the red phone.

Great music!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Again, I couldn't help myself --- more Shostakovich:


----------



## apricissimus

Kleinzeit said:


> Thrift shop find!
> 
> Perlman & Zuckerman
> Mozart: Duos for Violin & Viola; K 423, K 424
> Leclair: Sonata Op. 3 No. 4 for 2 violins
> 
> View attachment 19577
> 
> 
> The ones Mozart kind of ghost-wrote for Michael Haydn


Terrible album cover!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Just ordered this.
Complete Orchestral Works of Frank Bridge.
Can't Wait for it to hit my doormat sometime next week.


----------



## Kleinzeit

"Terrible album cover!"-------

oh, I don't know....


----------



## Neo Romanza

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 19600
> 
> 
> Just ordered this.
> Complete Orchestral Works of Frank Bridge.
> Can't Wait for it to hit my doormat sometime next week.


I own this Bridge Hickox series as well (bought them individually years ago). Let know how you get on with the music. I'm still trying to get into his music.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Neo Romanza said:


> I own this Bridge Hickox series as well (bought them individually years ago). Let know how you get on with the music. I'm still trying to get into his music.


The only piece I know of his is the Oration for Cello and Orchestra which I was extremely impressed with. I'll be sure to let you know how I get on with the rest of his works.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Neo Romanza said:


> Just bought:


Which reminds me...!! 
You've never fed back on the Grainger Box.
Any good?
Actually looking at all the other stuff you've bought since. I doubt you've even got to listen to it yet :lol:


----------



## Neo Romanza

MagneticGhost said:


> The only piece I know of his is the Oration for Cello and Orchestra which I was extremely impressed with. I'll be sure to let you know how I get on with the rest of his works.


Look forward to your feedback.


----------



## Neo Romanza

MagneticGhost said:


> Which reminds me...!!
> You've never fed back on the Grainger Box.
> Any good?
> Actually looking at all the other stuff you've bought since. I doubt you've even got to listen to it yet :lol:


I haven't even listened to any of the Hickox box set but I did listening to the Geoffrey Simon recording (w/ _The Warriors_) and it was excellent.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought:


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Neo Romanza said:


> Just bought:


Neo - Let me know what you think of this when it arrives. I've been looking at purchasing this as well since I saw it advertised in BBC Music Magazine this month.

Kevin


----------



## josecamoessilva

I had sworn that I wasn't going to buy any music until I had heard all the Wiener Philharmoniker symphonies, but today saw these two for less than $5 (total), and couldn't resist:









Worse, tomorrow I'm having lunch with some friends dangerously close to "A Musical Offering" in Berkeley, so there's a clear and present danger of several impulse purchases.

BTW, the Wiener Philharmoniker symphonies set is great. I had a few of those in LP (yes, I'm that old) but this is a pretty good set on CD.

JCS

(Post Scriptum: I'm not too worried about MP3 quality loss since I can always listen to them in the car, now that our local classical music station KDFC went off the air.)


----------



## josecamoessilva

Mitchell said:


> I'm acquiring music far faster than I'm absorbing it.
> 
> I blame this site


Seems to be a common problem. I tried staying away from this forum (especially this thread), but amazon's collaborative filtering caught me and I ended up buying a couple of MP3 collections anyway.


----------



## Kleinzeit

josecamoessilva said:


> I had sworn that I wasn't going to buy any music until I had heard all the Wiener Philharmoniker symphonies, but today saw these two for less than $5 (total), and couldn't resist:
> 
> View attachment 19624
> 
> 
> Worse, tomorrow I'm having lunch with some friends dangerously close to "A Musical Offering" in Berkeley, so there's a clear and present danger of several impulse purchases.
> 
> BTW, the Wiener Philharmoniker symphonies set is great. I had a few of those in LP (yes, I'm that old) but this is a pretty good set on CD.
> 
> JCS
> 
> (Post Scriptum: I'm not too worried about MP3 quality loss since I can always listen to them in the car, now that our local classical music station KDFC went off the air.)











................................................


----------



## Conor71

Ok - it will probably suprise noone that after I made my last post here I bought some stuff a few days later :


----------



## Conor71

then I bought some more stuff:


----------



## Conor71

and these too:


----------



## Kleinzeit

I have the Fischer Haydn symphonies. Compared to Bernstein, who's bright & glossy, Fischer sounds like European home cooking. I prefer it. That's a great set.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kevin Pearson said:


> Neo - Let me know what you think of this when it arrives. I've been looking at purchasing this as well since I saw it advertised in BBC Music Magazine this month.
> 
> Kevin


Will do, Kevin. I love Tasmin Little's playing so this should be a special performance of Britten's _Violin Concerto_. As for the _Piano Concerto_, Shelley is a good pianist but I don't see him topping my current favorites: Richter/Britten and Osborne/Volkov, but you never know.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Conor71 said:


> Ok - it will probably suprise noone that after I made my last post here I bought some stuff a few days later :


Great set, Conor! I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Conor71

Neo Romanza said:


> Great set, Conor! I hope you enjoy it.


Thanks mate, really looking forward to this one! :tiphat:


----------



## Tristan

The first recording of any of the Beethoven String Quartets that I've ever had (never listened to any of them before; this should be good).


----------



## Selby

Kleinzeit said:


> "Terrible album cover!"-------
> 
> oh, I don't know....
> 
> View attachment 19601
> View attachment 19602


"DO YOU WANT TO TOUCH ME" ?!?!?

Really? Seriously?!?

I'm stealing this title when I write my memoir; keep in mind I'm a therapist, which makes it that much funnier and inappropriate.


----------



## chrisco97

Purchased this a little while ago, my first complete cycle of Beethoven's piano sonatas. Super excited to hear them all (still have yet to listen to all 32). What I have heard of it, the sound and playing are fantastic. 

Plus I was missing some of them in my collection.










http://www.amazon.com/Virtual-Box-S...8-5&keywords=Complete+Beethoven+Piano+Sonatas


----------



## Kleinzeit

Mitchell said:


> "DO YOU WANT TO TOUCH ME" ?!?!?
> 
> Really? Seriously?!?
> 
> I'm stealing this title when I write my memoir; keep in mind I'm a therapist, which makes it that much funnier and inappropriate.


You'll also want to hear the follow-up Johnny did with his uncles, the Ministers Quartet.









'Can I Borrow a Feeling?' is an even better title for a therapist's memoirs.


----------



## TrevBus

Was only going to sell, not buy, when I saw these 2 disc, no way not to buy.

Donald Tovey Cello Concerto op 40. Also includes Air for strings and Elgegiac Variations for Cello and Piano op25.
Toccata Classics label. TOCC 0038
(Have his Sym. in D op. 32 w/The Bride of Dionysus Prelude on same label. Liked so much have to try his Cello Con.)

Miklos Rozsa Sinfonia Concertante for Violin,Violoncello & Orch. op.29. Notturno unghereseop.28. Tripartita op. 33.
CPO label 999 839-2
(No big reason other than it's 3 I don't have and it's ROZSA. Good enough for me)


----------



## apricissimus

Kleinzeit said:


> 'Can I Borrow a Feeling?' is an even better title for a therapist's memoirs.


I knew that sounded familiar.


----------



## Kleinzeit

apricissimus said:


> I knew that sounded familiar.


and now we know _they_ got it from patient zero:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Also bought this:


----------



## Neo Romanza

These will be my last purchases until the Tabakova ECM recording _String Paths_ is released on Tuesday and then I'm pretty much done with buying for at least this year or until something comes out that's apart of a series I've been collecting.


----------



## chrisco97

*Bought this tonight:*










http://www.amazon.com/50-Must-Have-...TF8&qid=1371359057&sr=1-22&keywords=must+have

I bought this mainly for the performance of _Rondo a Capriccio (Rage Over a Lost Penny)_, but the other tracks certainly do not hurt. I have never heard Fidelio, and this came with highlights from it...plus I have never heard some of the overtures on this one. There are some other works I have never heard on it, but those are the ones I am really looking forward to hearing.

--
*Will be buying this when I get my $1 Amazon MP3 credit:*










http://www.amazon.com/40-Must-Have-...F8&qid=1371359089&sr=1-26&keywords=must+have#


----------



## Conor71

Havent added anything to my Dvorak collection in quite a while so got these 2 :


----------



## Skilmarilion

Added some Jean to the collection ...


----------



## apricissimus

Skilmarilion said:


> Added some Jean to the collection ...
> 
> View attachment 19681


I just bought this myself. I bought it from a UK vendor though and it always take a long time for stuff to cross the Atlantic, so I have a good wait ahead of me.


----------



## Selby

Neo Romanza said:


> Just bought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> How's that recording of the cello concertos? Those are some of my favorite pieces by Dmitri, I might be due for a new copy.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Mitchell said:


> How's that recording of the cello concertos? Those are some of my favorite pieces by Dmitri, I might be due for a new copy.


I haven't received the recording yet but will let you know.


----------



## lunchdress

I had to step away from the computer for awhile cause I'm spending way too much money on music!! After discovering this sight I realized how paltry my classical collection is and I'm learning so much from everyone here… basically I am getting richer and poorer at the same time  (and it appears I'm not the only one with that problem)

Here are a few from the last couple weeks just from Amazon, some new, some used:

Bruckner: Symphony No.7 - Wand/BPO 
Poulenc: Concerto for 2 Pianos in D Minor - Duchable/Collard
Frederic Mompou: Piano Music Vol. 1 and Vol. 2 - Jordi Maso
Massenet: Piano Music - Aldo Ciccolini
Franck: Sonata for Violin & Piano / Debussy: Sonatas / Ravel: Introduction & Allegro 
Debussy, Ravel: String Quartets - Emerson Quartet
Prokoviev: Cinderella Suite / Ravel: Ma mere l'Oye - Argerich & Pletnev
Mayuzumi: Mandala Symphony / Bugaku 
Henryk Gorecki: Symphony No. 3, Opus 36 - Dawn Upshaw
Salonen: Out of Nowhere Violin Concerto / Nyx
Koechlin: Danses pour Ginger Rogers; Les Heures Persanes Op. 65 (excerpts), Nouvelles Sonatines Francaises Op. 87 - Boaz Sharon


edited because I lack photo posting skills today - sorry!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Early Music Bonanza at car boot sale this morning....


----------



## MagneticGhost

Well mostly early.
















As well as 8 Boyce Symphonies
and a compilation of Gabrieli Choral and Orchestral Works.

12 CDs all for a fiver. Chuffed is an understatement.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Oops, nearly missed the one that I left in the car


----------



## Kleinzeit

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 19705
> 
> 
> Oops, nearly missed the one that I left in the car


That's one klassy neighbourhood has car boot sales like that there.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Kleinzeit said:


> That's one klassy neighbourhood has car boot sales like that there.


I know!! I could hardly believe my eyes.
A fellow punter was pawing the goods at the same time as me. I set my three month old puppy on him to distract him, leaving him Mozart's Eine Kleine Nachtmusik and Greatest Hits from The Ballet compilation after I'd cherry picked the best.


----------



## jeanmarc

I have this (Fleisher/Emerson):








Thinking of getting this now (Poilini/Italiano):








Any thoughts?


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought two Shostakovich Gergiev recordings I was missing:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Enjoying this. This seems to take off where Brahms left off in his B flat major string quartet.


----------



## wzg

Abbado's Symphony Edition.


----------



## joen_cph

Some LP super bargains:


Bruckner: Symphony 8 / Mravinsky / melodiya 2LP

Scriabin: Sonata 5 & 4 Etudes; Brahms: Paganini Variations / Victor Merzhanov, piano / melodiya-monitor 

Dinu Lipatti: Chamber music & songs / soloists /electrecord

Schubert: Symphony 5 /Scherchen / supraphon

Moriz Rosenthal, piano: The Complete HMV recordings, 1934-37 / 2LP

Simon Barrere, piano: The complete HMV recordings 1934-36 / 2LP

Leopold Godowsky, piano: Chopin, Schubert, Rubinstein, Henselt (1913-1928) / Pearl


----------



## joen_cph

MagneticGhost said:


> Early Music Bonanza at car boot sale this morning....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19698
> View attachment 19699
> View attachment 19700
> View attachment 19701
> View attachment 19702


Dirk Joeres did a good Schubert EMI LP once (including the _3 Klavierstücke_ - I suppose that one is good too ? The Kalichstein Mendelsohn is a treat .... and how is the Sherman/Bartok - that pianist has quite a name in the US ...


----------



## Weston

I have recently re-acquired this Tobias Picker album featuring The Ecnantadas for narrator and orchestra with Sir John Guilgud. I had been looking for this for a long time having lost it years ago. It is now out of print, but I did finally find a supplier who did not charge extortion for a copy. I highly recommend it if you ever see it in a trade-in store or wherever.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Gubaidulina* w. Kremer et al.

View attachment 19747


----------



## Vaneyes

Conor71 said:


>


No socks, Herbie was cool.


----------



## Kleinzeit

Vaneyes said:


> No socks, Herbie was cool.


The cover of the sadly out-of-print Karajan Goes Commando


----------



## TrevBus

Weston said:


> I have recently re-acquired this Tobias Picker album featuring The Ecnantadas for narrator and orchestra with Sir John Guilgud. I had been looking for this for a long time having lost it years ago. It is now out of print, but I did finally find a supplier who did not charge extortion for a copy. I highly recommend it if you ever see it in a trade-in store or wherever.
> 
> View attachment 19743


I haven't heard this for a long time. As I recall i was more impressed w/his piano piece, 'Old and Lost Rivers'. I need to listen again.


----------



## Rapide

*At last, the single most important release of contemporary serialism ever!*


----------



## chrisco97

*Just bought this:*










http://www.amazon.com/Gershwin-Rhap..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371631798&sr=301-1

I love what I have heard of these two pieces, and the reviews were in it's favour, so I decided to get it. I cannot wait to listen to this.


----------



## maestro267

This arrived today. I've been fascinated by it for a while, but haven't been able to get much information on it, so I just took the plunge and decided to get it.

Just finishing my first listen as I write. I really like it! The structure is similar to Bruckner 8, with the Introduction and Part I being the first movement (about 20 minutes), then a lighter "scherzo" (Part II; 12 mins), a massive slow movement (Part III; 30 mins) and a finale just as big, and faster (Part IV/Epilogue; 31 mins).


----------



## Kleinzeit

Now, here's why I hang about here. Never heard of Mr. Maw, look him up, fascinating indeed.

In the exploitative realm of the secondary market for the most part over here in Canada/US but I'll be checking the Youtube. Thanks.


----------



## apricissimus

chrisco97 said:


> *Just bought this:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gershwin-Rhap..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371631798&sr=301-1
> 
> I love what I have heard of these two pieces, and the reviews were in it's favour, so I decided to get it. I cannot wait to listen to this.


This is my favorite recording of both of these pieces.


----------



## Guest

Dora Pejacevic was a very talented Croatian composer around the turn of the 20th century. About the only thing available is from CPO, but I quite like her chamber music. She reminds me a bit of Louise Farrenc, in more ways than one.









I bought individual tracks rather than the overpriced double album.


----------



## Schubussy

Mozart - Clarinet Concerto / Clarinet Quintet








Takemitsu - Chamber Music 








Bach - Musical Offering


----------



## Skilmarilion

I've continued my box set spree with the Beethoven piano sonatas by Barenboim. Essential stuff!


----------



## edge

I'm a longtime casual listener who really just got started taking my interest in classical music to another level (primarily thanks to TC). This is, therefore, my first purchase of a recording based on music that I have learned to love over the past couple of months and the recommendations from TC members.


----------



## davinci

chrisco97 said:


> *Just bought this:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gershwin-Rhap..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371631798&sr=301-1
> 
> I love what I have heard of these two pieces, and the reviews were in it's favour, so I decided to get it. I cannot wait to listen to this.


Great CD. Recorded during a great period for Lenny.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought:










Really looking forward to listening to this recording.


----------



## cDeanSharon

As of this afternoon, I am the proud owner of Nathan Milstein's 1975 recording of Bach's Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin. These are some of my absolute favorites and I couldn't be happier to add this particular recording to my growing library.


----------



## opus55

I buy too many to list all here but some of the best purchases:


----------



## davinci

Kleinzeit said:


> The cover of the sadly out-of-print Karajan Goes Commando
> 
> View attachment 19748


_Love it_ .... It looks like an album cover for a 1980s punk band.


----------



## chrisco97

I had an Amazon gift card, so I purchased lots of classical music to go in my collection. I could list all of the purchases, but I will narrow them down to my two favourites:

 

_Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue/An American in Paris_ would be up there too, but I mentioned it earlier in the thread.


----------



## Kleinzeit

davinci said:


> _Love it_ .... It looks like an album cover for a 1980s punk band.
> 
> View attachment 19898


lol...right! there are more recherche examples out there but...


----------



## Guest

Dobrinka Tabakova - what a fun Bulgarian name!


Loose translation: good little girl from tobacco.


----------



## Kleinzeit

BPS said:


> Dobrinka Tabakova - what a fun Bulgarian name!


Student of Kutcherkokkoff


----------



## jtbell

Just got back from a road trip out west. Bookman's in Tucson doesn't seem have as good a selection of used classical CDs as it did 5-10 years ago, but I came away with a few anyway.


----------



## Kleinzeit

BRYN TERFEL, MACKERRAS, Scottish Chamber Orchestra

Value Village $3


----------



## Mahlerian

Kleinzeit said:


> View attachment 19944
> 
> 
> BRYN TERFEL, MACKERRAS, Scottish Chamber Orchestra
> 
> Value Village $3


This cover is hypnotically terrifying.


----------



## Stemahl

Been looking for another Mahler 3 for a while, I only have the one (Abravanel, Utah Orchestra) and I think a few different versions of Mahler are essential.









Finally got another Beethoven set to compare to the Rattle one I have.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Dobrinka Tabakova - new to me, so looked on YT, & am now listening to 'Dawn' - exquisite...will have to search out this Spring Paths; thanks !


----------



## DrKilroy

My mum bought it for me, without consulting! She had made a great decision. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Air

The 'other' Kertesz recording of Dvorak's New World Symphony. Many critics consider it to be the best recording ever of the work, even better than his rendition with the LSO. It's relatively hard to find, but somehow I managed to snag it off of Amazon fairly cheap. Can't wait!


----------



## Conor71

Got these 2:


----------



## Tristan

I went to a used-CDs and records store today and bought 5 classical titles:

Elgar: Introduction and Allegro - Serenade/Vaughan Williams: Tallis Fantasia (Orpheus Chamber Orchestra) - DG
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - Four Orchestral pieces (Chicago Symphony Orchestra) - DG
Brahms: Alt-Rhapsodie - Nanie - Schicksalslied - Triumphlied (Prague Philharmonic) - DG
Borodin: Symphonies 1-3 (CSR Symphony Orchestra) - Naxos
Rossini: The Barber of Seville (Hungarian Radio Chorus & Failoni Chamber Orchestra) - Naxos

Pretty cool


----------



## Vaneyes

Kleinzeit said:


> Now, here's why I hang about here. Never heard of Mr. Maw, look him up, fascinating indeed.
> 
> In the exploitative realm of the secondary market for the most part over here in Canada/US but I'll be checking the Youtube. Thanks.


Some Bell Maw.


----------



## Novelette

I just ordered the Gardelli recording of Cherubini's Medea.

I don't want to wait for it anymore! Hopefully it arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Novelette

Conor71 said:


> Got these 2:


That Schumann set is quite good; I was very pleasantly surprised by the excellence of many of the recordings in this set. Enjoy!


----------



## Conor71

Novelette said:


> That Schumann set is quite good; I was very pleasantly surprised by the excellence of many of the recordings in this set. Enjoy!


Thank you Novelette :tiphat:


----------



## Conor71

Put in an order for this one - not sure if it will be honoured as the set seems to be going out of print but thought it was worth a shot :


----------



## jeanmarc

edge said:


> I'm a longtime casual listener who really just got started taking my interest in classical music to another level (primarily thanks to TC). This is, therefore, my first purchase of a recording based on music that I have learned to love over the past couple of months and the recommendations from TC members.
> 
> View attachment 19884


If someone wanted to start a serious Classical collection and asked what CD they should buy first, this would be it. The compositions are absolutely essential and everything you expect and love in symphonies. The performance is a classic, and NOT overrated in my humble opinion. Although, you will take this for granted until you have dozens of recordings of the fifth to compare with. 



DrKilroy said:


> My mum bought it for me, without consulting! She had made a great decision.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


These are fantastic. It would have been a bit more value for your mum's money if she had bought the Haitink symphony box set though. Great pieces to own regardless.


----------



## jtbell

Downloaded these yesterday:





















And a few tracks from this:









Most of this album contains stuff that was already released in the BIS Sibelius Edition boxes but not yet on individual CDs. It also has some stuff that was unearthed after the Edition was finished: three short piano pieces (about 12 minutes), and four orchestral scraps (about 3 minutes) that were ballyhooed a year or two ago as possibly being sketches for parts of the Eighth Symphony. I already have the Edition, so I downloaded only the new tracks.


----------



## Kleinzeit

jtbell said:


> Downloaded these yesterday:
> 
> And a few tracks from this:
> 
> Most of this album contains stuff that was already released in the BIS Sibelius Edition boxes but not yet on individual CDs. It also has some stuff that was unearthed after the Edition was finished: three short piano pieces (about 12 minutes), and four orchestral scraps (about 3 minutes) that were ballyhooed a year or two ago as possibly being sketches for parts of the Eighth Symphony. I already have the Edition, so I downloaded only the new tracks.


The painting on the Stenhammar cover-- I bet it's by August Strindberg. He had a sideline in painting, mostly when he was especially troubled. And they're extraordinarily modern looking for being painted around 1900, as well as Modernist, in that while they're about stormy seas & skies, they're more about paint being paint.


----------



## opus55

More Szell recordings from used bookstore


----------



## jtbell

Kleinzeit said:


> The painting on the Stenhammar cover-- I bet it's by August Strindberg.


You're right!  From the PDF booklet:



> Front cover: Packis i stranden (Pack Ice on the Shore), oil on zinc (1892) by August Strindberg


----------



## Guest

Oh dear! I try to be a good person and avoid buying music faster than I can listen to it. Also, to be honest, I'm not grokking Sibelius' symphonic works these days, even though I have complete cycles from Vanska and Segerstam already. But I love Snofrid and there's room in my collection for some lieder and choral work from ol' Sibby.

All this is to say that I am sorely, sorely tempted to buy BIS' 15-disc collection Essential Sibelius, which I just found available at 300 kbps for a very low price of $10 at 7digital.com.









There are several other multi-disc collections there, including a 6-disc Mackerras set on Supraphon, some operas, etc, that are mis-priced as single discs. We really need a bargain mp3 thread on this site.

Check it out if you like downloading higher-quality mp3s. Meanwhile I'm gonna sit on my hands.


----------



## Kleinzeit

BPS said:


> Oh dear! I try to be a good person and avoid buying music faster than I can listen to it. Also, to be honest, I'm not grokking Sibelius' symphonic works these days, even though I have complete cycles from Vanska and Segerstam already. But I love Snofrid and there's room in my collection for some lieder and choral work from ol' Sibby.
> 
> All this is to say that I am sorely, sorely tempted to buy BIS' 15-disc collection Essential Sibelius, which I just found available at 300 kbps for a very low price of $10 at 7digital.com.
> 
> View attachment 20055
> 
> 
> There are several other multi-disc collections there, including a 6-disc Mackerras set on Supraphon, some operas, etc, that are mis-priced as single discs. We really need a bargain mp3 thread on this site.
> 
> Check it out if you like downloading higher-quality mp3s. Meanwhile I'm gonna sit on my hands.


Ten? TEN?!? I paid $75 for the 15-disc when I was starting out with Sibelius. Thought it was a daring investment. Now i blithely toss hundreds at Miaskovsky & Robert Simpson & Xenakis boxes. The BIS box is gold. Beyond the symphonies theres the tone poems, string quartets, quintets, songs, theatre music, Luonnotar.

Now this is just me who believes in JS as the quintessential artist who through trial & error finds a personal voice which is also 'universal'. But I feel for ya: if I were offered the entire BIS edition for, say, $300, I'd be in the same boat. I know what I'd do though.


----------



## Nevohteeb

Oh, you got a gem, in the Serkin, Beethoven Piano Concerto #5. I knew Rudi Serkin for many years. He was such a dear soul. Rudi could always make a piano "sing". Get his recordings of Schubert Sonatas.


----------



## Novelette

I've waited too long to purchase Berlioz's Beatrice et Benedict!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought:










This recording has been OOP almost every time I looked at it. I quit looking at it for a few months and now it's back in-print! Yay!










This has been a recording I've been considering for quite some time. It contains the only other performance of the Martinu's last orchestral work _Estampes_. Weller, of course, is no stranger to this music as he's conducted Martinu in the past.


----------



## apricissimus

Novelette said:


> I've waited too long to purchase Berlioz's Beatrice et Benedict!
> 
> View attachment 20065


The duet at the end of Act One is one of my all-time favorite musical moments.


----------



## julianoq

Was looking for a good Martinu symphonic cycle to buy, heard good things and bought this one. Quite excited to start, I am not familiar with Martinu yet.


----------



## Neo Romanza

julianoq said:


> Was looking for a good Martinu symphonic cycle to buy, heard good things and bought this one. Quite excited to start, I am not familiar with Martinu yet.


Certainly an excellent choice! Next to Bryden Thomson's on Chandos, the Belohlavek/BBC SO set definitely gets my top recommendation. Absolutely first-rate performances and audio quality. I hope you enjoy the music.


----------



## julianoq

Neo Romanza said:


> Certainly an excellent choice! Next to Bryden Thomson's on Chandos, the Belohlavek/BBC SO set definitely gets my top recommendation. Absolutely first-rate performances and audio quality. I hope you enjoy the music.


Yes I did! Listened to the 1st, 4th and 5th already and liked them all, will go for the 6th now. I am enjoying the varied orchestration and the sense of "pulse". Will probably finish the first listen of the cycle today!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bought this yesterday, but forgot to post:










This fills yet another gap in my Martinu collection.


----------



## TrevBus

These just came in today.

Flor Alpaerts
Orchestral works
"Pallietter"
'James Ensor Suite"
Etcetera DTC 4025 label

Klaus Egge
Concerto for Cello & orch. op29
Sym. #2 and #4
Aurora label

Giogrgio Federico Ghedini
'Architetture', Con. for orch.
"Counterpoints"
"Sea piece & Bacchanale"
Naxos label

Vagn Holmboe
Concertos for Viola op189, for Violin #2 op139 & for Orch.
Dacapo label

Melcher Melchers
Piano con. #2 op23
Symfoni d-moll op19
Phono Suecia label

Knudage Riisager
4 Danish pictures
Sym. #1
Dacapo label


----------



## Guest

Adding to my Supraphon/Panocha Quartet collection. I have recently been exploring Smetana's Ma Vlast, and decided to try out his String Quartets as well.


----------



## chrisco97

*Bought this last night:*










http://www.amazon.com/Claude-Debuss...=1372449067&sr=8-4&keywords=debussy+essential

With my recent discovery of how beautiful and awesome Debussy's music is, I decided to add more of his work to my collection. I found this album which is actually a re-release (if you want to call it that) of this set that came out in 2005 that is out of stock and runs around $60.00 on Amazon. For $1.99, I think that is an amazing deal. The sound quality is great. Have little to no experience with Debussy's music, so I cannot tell you how well they are played. No complaints from me though.

If it is actually his complete piano music, it is an even better deal. Once again with little to no experience with his music, I am unsure if it actually is. I need to do some research on that.


----------



## Mahlerian

chrisco97 said:


> *Bought this last night:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Claude-Debuss...=1372449067&sr=8-4&keywords=debussy+essential


That cover has nothing whatsoever to do with Debussy's music....whose decision was that?


----------



## chrisco97

Lol, I did not think it did. It looks familiar for some reason though... :lol:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought:










Yet another Martinu recording that slipped through the cracks. Listened to some of this recording via Spotify, sounded great!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## joen_cph

Mahlerian said:


> That cover has nothing whatsoever to do with Debussy's music....whose decision was that?


It is an early El Greco, "Christ Healing the Blind" (1567; mainly in Venetian style; Dresden Gemäldegalerie Collection)

http://www.wga.hu/html_m/g/greco_el/02/index.html

but they also managed to mirror the picture the wrong way ... ;-).

El Greco did get a re-discovery among art historians in Debussy´s life-time, but apparently there´s no link here.


----------



## bejart

Went on a vacation and got a little carried away shopping. What's so unusual about that? I went shopping on Amazon and bought these --

View attachment 20389
View attachment 20392
View attachment 20393

View attachment 20390
View attachment 20391


----------



## GreenMamba

A rare MP3 purchase for me (used CDs being so cheap...sometimes new ones as well).

Faure Requiem, plus his Messe Basse, Poulenc Mass in G, couple short motets by Durufle.
Ledger (except Poulenc is Neary).


----------



## TrevBus

I usually buy Orchestral works. Rare for me to buy Chamber or solo. Just felt it was time for some old favorite composer of mine and their chamber music. Just ordered the following.

D'Indy
Naxos label
Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano
Bruch
8 pieces

Faure
Masterworks reissue
Piano Quartets 1&2
Messenet 
'Meditiation'
Ax, Stern, Laredo and Ma

Saint-Saens
Naxos Label
Piano Quartet B flat major
Piano Quintet A minor
Barcarolle F major

Dvorak
Decca-reissue
Piano Quintets opp. 5 & 81
Sviatoslav Richter Piano
Borodin Quartet

All at bargin prices. Looking forward to getting lost in them; so to speak.


----------



## science

I've been doing a very, very good job of not purchasing much music... but...


----------



## science

In the old days I could put 6 pictures in! I haven't been playing enough, don't know the new rules...


----------



## joen_cph

science said:


> I've been doing a very, very good job of not purchasing much music... but...


That Muti/Vivaldi is impressive ...


----------



## samurai

From *Amazon:
*
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart--*Symphonies 28, 33 and 35,* all traversed by the George Szell led Cleveland Orchestra. 
Ludwig Van Beethoven--*Symphony No.3 {"Eroica"} and Symphony No.8, * both works again featuring Maestro Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra.
.


----------



## Bix

Chopin: Preludes / Sonata No. 2 - Martha Argerich http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chopin-Prel...id=1372862037&sr=8-3&keywords=chopin+argerich

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - Baker (Sop) / King (Ten) / Royal Concertgebouw / Haitink


----------



## Bix

Oh and this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/Verdi-Orche...d=1372862719&sr=1-5&keywords=simon+boccanegra

I love Mirella Freni ...... and this one comes with a little 32 page story booklet for kids, wahey


----------



## Kleinzeit

Today--









Czechs in the mail

Dvořák, Janáček, Martinů & Smetana compleat string quartets on 15 discs


----------



## Bix

Bix said:


> Oh and this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/Verdi-Orche...d=1372862719&sr=1-5&keywords=simon+boccanegra


What a £@$%....... its excerpts, blummin fluppin raspberries   pppphhhhhbbbbbbbttttttttttt


----------



## Blue Hour

J.S. Bach: Complete Keyboard Works ~ Ivo Janssen (20 CD set)​
Contains:

Goldberg Variations, BWV988
Toccatas, BWV910-916
French Overture in B Minor for Harpsichord, BWV831
French Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV812-817
Italian Concerto, BWV971
The Well-tempered Clavier, Books 1 and 2
English Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV806-811
Partitas Nos. 1-6, BWV825-830
The Art of Fugue, BWV1080
Keyboard Concerto in D Major, BWV972
Keyboard Concerto in G Major, BWV973
Keyboard Concerto in D Minor, BWV974
Keyboard Concerto in G Minor, BWV975
Keyboard Concerto in C Major, BWV976
Keyboard Concerto in C Major, BWV977
Keyboard Concerto in F Major, BWV978
Keyboard Concerto in B Minor, BWV979
Keyboard Concerto in G Major, BWV980
Keyboard Concerto in C Minor, BWV981
Keyboard Concerto in B Flat Major, BWV982
Keyboard Concerto in G Minor, BWV983
Keyboard Concerto in C Major, BWV984
Keyboard Concerto in G Minor, BWV985
Keyboard Concerto in G Major, BWV986
Keyboard Concerto in D Minor, BWV987
Keyboard Concerto in G Major, BWV592a
Prelude & Fugue in a Minor, BWV894
Prelude & Fugue in a Minor, BWV895
Prelude & Fugue in a Major, BWV896
Fugue in C Major, BWV953
Prelude & Fughetta in D Minor, BWV899
Fugue in C Major, BWV953
Prelude & Fughetta in E Minor, BWV900
Prelude & Fughetta in F Major, BWV901
Prelude & Fughetta in G Major, BWV902
Prelude in C Minor, BWV921
Prelude in B Minor, BWV923
Fugue in B Minor On a Theme By Albinoni, BWV951
Fugue in D Minor, BWV948
Fugue in C Major, BWV946
Fugue in C Major, BWV952
Fugue in a Minor, BWV959
Fugue in a Major, BWV949
Keyboard Sonata in a Minor, BWV965
Keyboard Sonata in C Major, BWV966
Keyboard Sonata in D Major, BWV963
Keyboard Sonata in a Minor, BWV967
Prelude, Fugue and Allegro for Lute in E Flat Major, BWV998
Duets Nos. 1-4, BWV802-805
Suite in a Minor, BWV818a
Suite in a Minor, BWV818
Suite in E Flat Major, BWV819
Suite in E Flat Major, BWV819a
Overture (Suite) in F Major, BWV820
Suite in F Minor, BWV823
Suite in a Major, BWV832
Prelude & Partita Del Tuono Terzo in F Major, BWV833
Suite in G Minor, BWV822
Chromatic Fantasia & Fugue in D Minor, BWV903
Fantasia & Fugue in a Minor, BWV904
Fantasia & Fugue in C Minor, BWV906
Fantasia & Fugue in a Minor, BWV944
Fantasia in C Minor, BWV918, 'Fantasie Sur Un Rondeau'
Fantasia in G Minor, BWV917, 'Duobus Subjectis'
Fantasia in a Minor, BWV922
Capriccio Sopra La Lontananza Del Suo Fratello Dilettissimo, BWV992
Aria Variata in a Minor, BWV989, 'Alla Maniera Italiana'
Capriccio in E Major, BWV993
Two-part Inventions Nos. 1-15, BWV772-786
Five Little Preludes, BWV939-943
Prelude in C Major, BWV924
Prelude in D Minor, BWV926
Prelude in F Major, BWV927
Prelude in G Minor, BWV930
Prelude in F Major, BWV928
Prelude in D Major, BWV925
Six Little Preludes, BWV933-938
Prelude in C Minor, BWV999
Three-part Inventions Nos. 1-15, BWV787-80


----------



## DavidA

I have just pre-ordered from Amazon ten disc set of the Hungarian 'Geza Anda - the Hungarian Master'. There's Mozart, Schumann, Brahms no2 and two of the Bartok piano concertos. And all for less than £10.


----------



## Air

The best birthday present ever, an 160 GB iPod Classic!









Finally, a portable music device of which I don't have to worry about running out of space. I can sync my whole collection with quite a bit of room to spare


----------



## techniquest

I popped into a charity shop and found this for £4.50


----------



## aszkid

Air said:


> The best birthday present ever, an 160 GB iPod Classic!
> 
> View attachment 20634
> 
> 
> Finally, a portable music device of which I don't have to worry about running out of space. I can sync my whole collection with quite a bit of room to spare


Oh wow! 160 GB? And me, struggling with iPod Nano's 8 GB...


----------



## Air

aszkid said:


> Oh wow! 160 GB? And me, struggling with iPod Nano's 8 GB...


It's the largest portable music device in the world, made especially for collectors such as ourselves.

My previous iPod was also a Nano 8 GB, which was nice, but after awhile I just couldn't deal with it anymore. Rotating music in and out, constantly worrying about space, not being able to hear most of my collection, etc.

I limited myself to buying either the 160 GB Classic or the 32 GB Touch (which has internet access), and I decided to go with the former. Internet access would probably make me less productive, all in all. The 160 GB Classic's durability, longevity, and endless space seemed like more of a long-term investment. Plus, with the free space I have, I can sync some of my favorite TV episodes!


----------



## Bix

techniquest said:


> I popped into a charity shop and found this for £4.50
> 
> View attachment 20654


Is it a CD or record?


----------



## EricABQ

I downloaded the Haydn sonata set recommended in the cheap mp3 thread.


----------



## Guest

Three fine albums of Jewish chamber music:

























Good stuff. Nice cover art too!


----------



## Blue Hour

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Vol. 1 - 3 ~ François-Frédéric Guy​


----------



## chrisco97

*Bought these two last night:*

 

*Big Baroque Box:* I am loving this one so far. I really have not really listened to much aside from the Scarlatti sonatas, but those alone were worth the $2.99 I spent on it. I love them so much. It also contains the six Violin and Harpsichord Sonatas by Bach. Maybe I will enjoy them. I was also excited to see works from a bunch of composers I have never heard of. I am really looking forward to listening through this one.

*Big Summer Box:* I more than likely would not have bought this if it was not only $0.99, but how could I refuse at that price? Anyways, after seeing the track listing I was really happy I purchased it. It came with A Midsummer Night's Dream by Mendelssohn, Water Music and Music for the Royal Fireworks by Handel, and some other great selections. Once again contains stuff from composers I have never heard of, so I look forward to hearing those. 

Have a few duplicates now, but I got so much I did not have. The Big Baroque Box had over 300 tracks on it. Amazing, right? To top it all off, the quality so far is fantastic.


----------



## techniquest

> Is it a CD or record?


It's a 6-CD set.


----------



## Conor71

I bought a few things this week - the Janacek and Smetana quartets were recommendations by member Kleinzeit :


----------



## Conor71

continued:


----------



## Kleinzeit

Conor71 beauty overdose!


----------



## Conor71

^^Particularly impressed with the Smetana quartets KZ - glad I heard them! :tiphat:


----------



## Kleinzeit

It constantly amazes the flinty Bartok-Schoenberg-Xenakis side of me how much I like to get basted & roasted in Smetana!
I got this Membran set in dodgy old sound just because it was cheap. Thought it would be a general ordeal, but it's a dreamworld of delight. 'The Bartered Bride' is terrific.


----------



## Guest

Conor71 said:


> ^^Particularly impressed with the Smetana quartets KZ - glad I heard them! :tiphat:


I, too, recently bought that very recording of the Smetana Quartets. The Panocha Quartet is a wonderful ensemble for these Czech works - their Dvorak is also thrilling.


----------



## Guest

I just picked this one up today on iTunes:







As much of a Beethoven fan as I am, I am only just now purchasing a recording of the Diabelli Variations. I decided on the Staier recording from last year. I look forward to listening to this.


----------



## jtbell

Air said:


> The best birthday present ever, an 160 GB iPod Classic!
> 
> Finally, a portable music device of which I don't have to worry about running out of space. I can sync my whole collection with quite a bit of room to spare


It wouldn't work for me. The music portion of the iTunes library on my desktop Mac is already at 335 GB, and I've ripped only about 15% of my CD collection so far. (OK, I could cut that down a bit by ripping to MP3 instead of Apple Lossless format, but I don't want to step back from CD quality.)

My 8GB iPod nano can hold enough to keep me occupied on a road trip, which is what I mainly use it for.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Szymanowski *w. Stryja. *Rachmaninov *w. Alexeev.

View attachment 20712
View attachment 20713


----------



## bejart

Picked these up recently ---

View attachment 20745
View attachment 20746
View attachment 20750


----------



## Geo Dude

Brahms: A German Requiem; Gardiner
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri; Fasolis
M. Haydn: Requiem & Missa; King
Hummel: Missa Solemnis & Te Deum; Grodd
Mendelssohn: Motets & Psalms; Herreweghe
Mozart: Exsultate Jubilate & Motets; Hogwood
Weiss: Lute Music; Lindberg
Zelenka: Missa Votiva; Collegium Vocale 1704
Peter Watchorn: Music of Tudor and Jacobean England
Fretwork: Music for Viols


----------



## jim prideaux

I have already posted this on other 'threads' but just in case-Vanska /Lahti, Sibelius,7 symphonies, violin conc , Karelia etc and perhaps most importantly 1915 version of 5th symphony-£7.99p on I tunes-do not ever claim you did not know!


----------



## jtbell

I just ordered this:









I'm only half way through Volume 1, but I was starting to worry that this would go out of print soon. When I came back from a trip a few weeks ago, Amazon had it for a bit over $100, but I didn't buy it then because I was busy with post-trip stuff. Then the price went up to $150, then this past week to about $160 with the comment "normally ships in one to three weeks".

So I ordered it instead from Prestoclassical which still has it for a bit over $100, plus the riduculously small shipping charge of $3.05. For a box like that, from the UK to the US?!?! Nevertheless, the order went through, and it shipped yesterday, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that all the discs are OK.

I've bought downloads from Prestoclassical several times, and even a few physical CDs or Blu-rays, but never something this bulky.


----------



## Kleinzeit

jtbell said:


> I just ordered this:
> 
> View attachment 20802
> 
> 
> I'm only half way through Volume 1, but I was starting to worry that this would go out of print soon. When I came back from a trip a few weeks ago, Amazon had it for a bit over $100, but I didn't buy it then because I was busy with post-trip stuff. Then the price went up to $150, then this past week to about $160 with the comment "normally ships in one to three weeks".
> 
> So I ordered it instead from Prestoclassical which still has it for a bit over $100, plus the riduculously small shipping charge of $3.05. For a box like that, from the UK to the US?!?! Nevertheless, the order went through, and it shipped yesterday, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that all the discs are OK.
> 
> I've bought downloads from Prestoclassical several times, and even a few physical CDs or Blu-rays, but never something this bulky.


In my experience, the discs will be ok because cardboard sleeves but the box will be dented & dinged. Good luck, you have bought well.

/crazy extortionate amazon pricing logorithms


----------



## science

jtbell said:


> I just ordered this:
> 
> View attachment 20802
> 
> 
> I'm only half way through Volume 1, but I was starting to worry that this would go out of print soon. When I came back from a trip a few weeks ago, Amazon had it for a bit over $100, but I didn't buy it then because I was busy with post-trip stuff. Then the price went up to $150, then this past week to about $160 with the comment "normally ships in one to three weeks".
> 
> So I ordered it instead from Prestoclassical which still has it for a bit over $100, plus the riduculously small shipping charge of $3.05. For a box like that, from the UK to the US?!?! Nevertheless, the order went through, and it shipped yesterday, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that all the discs are OK.
> 
> I've bought downloads from Prestoclassical several times, and even a few physical CDs or Blu-rays, but never something this bulky.


Thanks for the heads-up! Just did so likewise.



Kleinzeit said:


> In my experience, the discs will be ok because cardboard sleeves but the box will be dented & dinged. Good luck, you have bought well.
> 
> /crazy extortionate amazon pricing logorithms


I can live with a dented box! Those disks better be ok though....


----------



## OrchestrasWaterboy




----------



## Geo Dude




----------



## Blue Hour

jtbell said:


> I just ordered this:
> 
> View attachment 20802
> 
> 
> I'm only half way through Volume 1, but I was starting to worry that this would go out of print soon. When I came back from a trip a few weeks ago, Amazon had it for a bit over $100, but I didn't buy it then because I was busy with post-trip stuff. Then the price went up to $150, then this past week to about $160 with the comment "normally ships in one to three weeks".
> 
> So I ordered it instead from Prestoclassical which still has it for a bit over $100, plus the riduculously small shipping charge of $3.05. For a box like that, from the UK to the US?!?! Nevertheless, the order went through, and it shipped yesterday, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that all the discs are OK.
> 
> I've bought downloads from Prestoclassical several times, and even a few physical CDs or Blu-rays, but never something this bulky.


Presto pack their boxes well everything should be fine hopefully.


----------



## Weston

This 5 CD Ligeti boxed set should arrive at my door around July 11th. I couldn't find these pieces all in one place in mp3 format, so I'll be making my own I guess. I just don't know how to do that in variable bit rate. I stay at 256 which sounds okay to my ears. This set contains most of the orchestral works including the complete Requiem which I have wanted for decades.


----------



## Weston

techniquest said:


> I popped into a charity shop and found this for £4.50
> 
> View attachment 20654


That cover may give me either a seizure or a flashback! What ever happened to pleasant woodland scenes on CD covers?


----------



## Bix

Weston said:


> That cover may give me either a seizure or a flashback! What ever happened to pleasant woodland scenes on CD covers?


I have these as records and the cover is something to behold, especially in a bright room, it blinds


----------



## Geo Dude




----------



## Sid James

Most recent purchases have been old stuff I already know, but not had on cd -

*Mozart *Coronation Mass, Vespers, Exsultate Jubilate (Marriner & Guest - Eloquence)
*Haydn* Symphonies 94 'Surprise,' 100 'Military,' 101 'Clock' (Dorati - Decca)
*Haydn *Symphonies 93, 94 'Surprise,' 103 'Drum-roll' (Herbig - Berlin Classics)
*Offenbach* Gaite Parisienne (arr. Rosenthal) & 4 overtures (Previn & Marriner - Decca)
*J.S. Bach *Violin Concertos, Double Violin Concerto, etc. (Dohnanyi - Naxos)


----------



## Blue Hour

J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations ~ Vladimir Feltsman​


----------



## chrisco97

*Bought this last night:*










http://www.amazon.com/Chamber-Music-50-Best/dp/B005JF1X98/ref=cm_rdp_product

I am so pleased with this set. The thing that sold the set for me was the performance of *Dvorak*'s _"American" String Quartet_, one of my favourite works of all time that I did not own a good recording of. This one is beyond excellent. With me being the big fan of string quartets that I am, I was very pleased to see this set also comes with string quartets by *Mozart*, *Haydn*, *Tchaikovsky*, *Ravel*, *Faure*, *Prokofiev* and *Shostakovich*. It also includes *Beethoven*'s _"Archduke" Piano Trio_, *Schubert*'s _"Trout" Piano Quintet_, *Brahms*' _Clarinet Quintet_, *Mozart*'s _Divertimento in F major, K. 253_, and a movement from *Brahms*' first String Sextet. On top of all of this, some of the performances include one of my favourite pianists, Jeno Jando (or Jando Jeno, I am still unsure of what his actual name is because albums have it both ways)...

All of this for $3.29. One of the best deals I think I have ever gotten. I beyond recommend it. This is one of those albums I could probably listen to straight through without skipping anything. I love albums like that.

Plus I have been wanting to try Shostakovich's work, so that is another plus. I also was missing most of what is on this set, like the Haydn and Mozart String Quartets included.


----------



## science

Air said:


> It's the largest portable music device in the world, made especially for collectors such as ourselves.
> 
> My previous iPod was also a Nano 8 GB, which was nice, but after awhile I just couldn't deal with it anymore. Rotating music in and out, constantly worrying about space, not being able to hear most of my collection, etc.
> 
> I limited myself to buying either the 160 GB Classic or the 32 GB Touch (which has internet access), and I decided to go with the former. Internet access would probably make me less productive, all in all. The 160 GB Classic's durability, longevity, and endless space seemed like more of a long-term investment. Plus, with the free space I have, I can sync some of my favorite TV episodes!


Unfortunately I've actually broken two 160 GB iPod Classics (dropped one, and the other just stopped working when I accidentally unplugged it while it was syncing), so I won't buy another one because I regard them as, in my own case only, wastes of money.

I've read that larger devices are probably not going to be made because of cloud streaming rendering them obsolete. That would disappoint me because I haven't yet figured out a streaming service that works well for me. For example, Spotify is not available in South Korea, which due to problems with illegal downloading and other copyright violations is turning itself into the entertainment armpit of the world. So I still need storage devices. And anyway, I'm sure I have CDs that aren't available on Spotify, and I'd like to listen to them sometimes....

Besides, I can't put my collection on a 160 GB thing, but at this point it seems to me that a 1 TB device ought to be practical. I don't know whether anyone will make something like that, but I hope they will!

Edit: http://venturebeat.com/2008/08/25/oosah-turns-your-iphone-into-a-1-terabyte-music-player/

Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## MagneticGhost

Some Charity shop discoveries. Robert Simpson Symphonies 1,8 and 10 with Vernon Handley conducting. This guy was mentioned over in the Anglophile Agglomerate so I thought I'd better investigate his works.


















Just complete random buy on spec. Christopher Brown - Seascape. Never heard of this guy but it sounded good in the car. Heavy Brass with Choir.
He's got a website 
http://musography.co.uk/recordings.html


----------



## MagneticGhost

And I've ordered these beauties off of Amazon.
Holst - Part Songs.


----------



## WavesOfParadox




----------



## Vaneyes

science said:


> Unfortunately I've actually broken two 160 GB iPod Classics (dropped one, and the other just stopped working when I accidentally unplugged it while it was syncing), so I won't buy another one because I regard them as, in my own case only, wastes of money....


My wife's dropped two in toilets. Both goners.


----------



## Mahlerian

I've dropped my 10 year old 60GB iPod on cement, concrete, hard linoleum....and the only things wrong with it are the backlight, which seems to be going bit by bit out from the center, and the fact that it's entirely full and I can't put anything new on it without deleting something.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*I don't know why one image appears twice but anyhow, here are the rewards (or should that be consequences) of winning a gift card - namely spending a little more than you intended :lol:.

I have been wanting to hear Kathleen Ferrier for a while and Mahler has become one of my favourite composers so this seems like a perfect way to go. I've never heard Bruno Walter either so this is going to be very interesting.

Likewise, I have been wanting explore Holst beyond The Planets. Boult is the natural choice here, having known the composer and being to my knowledge associated with Holst's works.

As for Uchida's take on the Beethoven Paino Concertos, my only knowledge of the works is via the excellent recordings of Barenboim and Klemperer. Uchida has become one of my favourite pianists thanks to Schubert's Piano Sonatas and what I have heard of her interpretations of Mozart's Piano Concertos so I really wanted to give her try Beethoven a try.

View attachment 20895
View attachment 20896
View attachment 20897
View attachment 20898


----------



## Geo Dude

I haven't listened to my Das Lied von der Erde recordings in a few years, but I do remember that Ferrier recording being excellent. If you haven't heard the Das Lied...before make sure to pay attention to the libretto; there's some good stuff in there.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Mozart - Symphonies 40 & 41, The English Baroque Soloists, Sir John Eliot Gardiner
Haydn - Op. 33 quartets, Buchberger Quartet
Telemann - Suites (Overtures), Concerto, Freiburger Barockorchester, Gottfried von der Goltz


----------



## Geo Dude




----------



## Skilmarilion

Downloaded this recently:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41YFN45RZFL.jpg


----------



## Geo Dude




----------



## Sudonim

Geo Dude said:


>


"I don't often play a musical instrument ... but when I do, I prefer the lute."


----------



## Kleinzeit

...................................


----------



## MagneticGhost

Been eyeing this up for some time. It was 16.99 at Sainsbury's Entertainment website. I've noticed recently that they are selling out of loads of stuff. Don't know whether this is temporary or a permanent downgrade of their Classical section so thought I better snap this up before I miss my chance.
Looking forward to having that Requiem blowing out of the main hi-fi.


----------



## Kleinzeit

sold some paintings, so..


----------



## Guest

Based on recommendations, and a desire to more fully explore J. S. Bach's organ works, I picked up this recording of Bach's Trio Sonatas, performed by John Butt, on Harmonia Mundi. I look forward to listening to this. I really enjoy another of Butt's Bach recordings of the Toccatas and Schubler Chorales, and have heard that this recording is very good.


----------



## Guest

Geo Dude said:


>


I don't know if you have them already, but if you enjoy lute music, I recommend recordings by Paul O'Dette, of Bach works and also from Neusidler.


----------



## Tero

Got a marked down 32GB iPod, so I can arrange some music around. First move my old classical / rock set to the new iPod.My old iPod will play 2h music, but is not reliable for other uses. I use it as a bird field guide. It will have mostly classical now.

Ordered the odd last box...I do not have all of them!...of Sibelius on BIS. It has odd sorrowful organ music, some hymns, masonic music. A few bit of orchestral such as the early 7 min Pohjola's Daughter. The most delightful bit was 30 second children's music for piano, some 10 of those bits. Also some compositional sketches on piano. The Little Mermaid for recitation and string quartet leaves an odd feeling, a hollow room feel. I can understand about half the words and the story is the HC Andersen one anyway, in Swedish.

Also, two discs of Vivaldi on Sony by Giuliano Carmingola. Sony has some discs out now since they bought him from the other label. Try to get the 4 Seasons without the Tartini if you can find it. If not, the 4 Seasons, with Tartini is very good, and cheap.


----------



## Guest

Tero said:


> Got a marked down 32GB iPod, so I can arrange some music around. First move my old classical / rock set to the new iPod.My old iPod will play 2h music, but is not reliable for other uses. I use it as a bird field guide. It will have mostly classical now.
> 
> Ordered the odd last box...I do not have all of them!...of Sibelius on BIS. It has odd sorrowful organ music, some hymns, masonic music. A few bit of orchestral such as the early 7 min Pohjola's Daughter. The most delightful bit was 30 second children's music for piano, some 10 of those bits. Also some compositional sketches on piano. The Little Mermaid for recitation and string quartet leaves an odd feeling, a hollow room feel. I can understand about half the words and the story is the HC Andersen one anyway, in Swedish.
> 
> Also, two discs of Vivaldi on Sony by Giuliano Carmingola. Sony has some discs out now since they bought him from the other label. Try to get the 4 Seasons without the Tartini if you can find it. If not, the 4 Seasons, with Tartini is very good, and cheap.


Carmignola's Vivaldi is exceptional.


----------



## Geo Dude

DrMike said:


> Carmignola's Vivaldi is exceptional.


Indeed it is.



DrMike said:


> I don't know if you have them already, but if you enjoy lute music, I recommend recordings by Paul O'Dette, of Bach works and also from Neusidler.


I have the Bach recording in the Art of the Lute set. I do not yet have the Neusidler recording, but it's on the hit list. For those interested in the box set, it's available at BRO for $25 + shipping, roughly half price.

Thread duty:

















Schumann: Homage to Bach; Staier
Schumann: Violin Sonatas; Staier & Sepec

Bah, silly three pictures rule...


----------



## Tero

DrMike said:


> Carmignola's Vivaldi is exceptional.


The better sony disc has RV237, 376 and 211 as the extras after the 4 Seasons. The almost identical Sony disc has 2 Locatelli concertos, I said Tartini earlier.


----------



## DavidA

Just ordered Kennedys second recording of Elgar's violin Concerto. Cheap off Amazon subsidiary second hand.


----------



## science

Mighta bought 6, but I want to fit my purchases into one post, so....










Read really nice things about this. My thought on Gounod is that his operas Faust and R&J became too popular for his own good. He's something like the French version of Johann Strauss II. Or perhaps Holst or Orff would be a better comparison - although we're not allowed to like _The Planets_ or _Carmina Burana_ overly much, the other works of those composers remain almost unscathed, and even enjoy a sort of contrary legitimacy.

Also, Gounod had one of those great beards.










Somehow, years ago, I was fooled into believing that the Andrew Manze recording was TOTO. (The One To Own. Alternatively TOTH, The One To Have.) Well, now I know better, but it took me this long to swallow my pride and shell out for TOTO here. BTW, if you don't have some recording of the Mystery Sonatas (also known as the Rosary Sonatas), they're nice Baroque works, ever so mildly OTBP, perfect for allusions.










Only my 3rd Messiah on CD - although perhaps I have a Naxos recording that I've forgotten, I should check that. I started with Ormandy and the Mormons to stick my thumb at the culture police, and then moved on to Hogwood for enjoyment with a clean conscience. I'm now interested in a little first-rate compare and contrast. Also have Marriner on DVD, which is very enjoyable.


----------



## MagneticGhost

science said:


> Also, Gounod had one of those great beards.


It's very remiss of you to drop something like that into your post without giving us a picture. So I take the opportunity here to rectify your omission 

Cool beard indeed!


----------



## EricABQ

Bach's complete keyboard toccatas played by Andera Bacchetti.

$10 on Itunes.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Off iTunes ...


----------



## Geo Dude




----------



## chrisco97

*Just bought this:*










http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Symphon...d=1373603782&sr=8-2&keywords=Haydn+Symphonies

Cannot beat 11 (there are actually 13 on the set, but I already have two of them because they are on the _Big Haydn Box_) Haydn symphonies for $2.99! They are fantastic performances too. 

Had to fix some track names and Hoboken numbers that were mislabeled, but it was well worth it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Made several purchases over the past few days but unfortunately can only post three images at a time:

Part 1 -


----------



## Neo Romanza

Part 2 -


----------



## Neo Romanza

Part 3 -


----------



## MagneticGhost

^^^^^^^ I'm detecting a theme here Neo 

Hope you enjoy them. I've got very little Schumann in my collection. A few songs, the piano concerto and the cello concerto. Might be time to rectify this myself.


----------



## Sid James

Vaneyes said:


> My wife's dropped two in toilets. Both goners.


So, the ipods went down the S-bend. If you'd made a recording of it you may be able to compose the first musique concrete concerto for ipod and S-bend. You might not know it but your wife is a genius innovator of music, Vaneyes.



science said:


> Mighta bought 6, but I want to fit my purchases into one post, so....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read really nice things about this. My thought on Gounod is that his operas Faust and R&J became too popular for his own good. He's something like the French version of Johann Strauss II. Or perhaps Holst or Orff would be a better comparison - although we're not allowed to like _The Planets_ or _Carmina Burana_ overly much, the other works of those composers remain almost unscathed, and even enjoy a sort of contrary legitimacy.
> 
> Also, Gounod had one of those great beards.
> 
> ....


Love the St. Cecilia mass. Nothing much solemn about it, more schmaltz than you can handle (or Handel, ha ha). Pretty saccharine stuff, definitely on par with Faure's Requiem. Hope you got a copy of that science. Otherwise you can't be a certified lowbrow. I'm telling you, these are mandatory (and I just listened to Poulenc's Gloria and Bizet's Te Deum this week and this weekend planning on tackling Berlioz Requiem). Well, with those I might become a highbrow and lose my certificate. Oh well, maybe you can have it at a discount!

Anyway, seriously do enjoy the Gounod mass, I love it. The part when the three soloists sing crucifixus in turn, which comes in the Credo is as deep as it gets for me, the rest is kind of light padding but its gorgeous and yeah chock full of great melodies.


----------



## science

I would like both halves of that post if I could, "Sid."


----------



## Sonata

I too have drowned an iPod I the past. Managed to dunk it in a glass of milk which I was trying to wrest away from my cat. My husband bought me a new one the next month and dubbed it the OreoPod in memorium :lol:


----------



## Geo Dude




----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. Haydn, The Seven last Words of Jesus on the Cross. Paul Angerer, Orchestra da Camera di Padova e del Veneto.


----------



## Guest

Geo Dude said:


> I have the Bach recording in the Art of the Lute set. I do not yet have the Neusidler recording, but it's on the hit list. For those interested in the box set, it's available at BRO for $25 + shipping, roughly half price.


Does that Art of the Lute set contain his entire Dowland recordings? That in and of itself is quite a collection. I checked it out one time from the library (sadly no longer in that city, which had a great library system and extensive classical collection), and that was what got me into lute music. After hearing other recordings, I now prefer his Neusidler album to the Dowland, but the Dowland was also very good.


----------



## Guest

Geo Dude said:


>


I have 2 or 3 of those Haydn mass recordings on Naxos, and they are excellent! The Naxos recording of Haydn's Creation is also spectacular.


----------



## Sudonim

and









May be a while before I actually listen to them, though ...


----------



## Blancrocher

Click--and done. Now, the waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Geo Dude

DrMike said:


> Does that Art of the Lute set contain his entire Dowland recordings? That in and of itself is quite a collection. I checked it out one time from the library (sadly no longer in that city, which had a great library system and extensive classical collection), and that was what got me into lute music. After hearing other recordings, I now prefer his Neusidler album to the Dowland, but the Dowland was also very good.


It contains the first Dowland disc. I've heard great, great things about Jakob Lindberg's Dowland, by the way.

Thread duty:



















Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 21125
> 
> 
> Click--and done. Now, the waiting is the hardest part.


I don't really listen to Moravec any more because I've moved onto period instruments, but he is a fine, underrated pianist. Check out his Beethoven and his Chopin (nocturnes) if you haven't.


----------



## brotagonist

I traded about two dozen CDs and spent $15.

I got:

Klasik Osmanli Musigi by Emirgan Assemble
Symphony 1 & 5 (Karajan/BPO) by Prokofiev
Symphony 1 - 4 (Klemperer/Philharmonia Orchestra) by Brahms
Symphony 3 & 4 (Szell/Cleveland, Davis/Bayerischen Rundfunks) by Mendelssohn
Symphony 8 & 9 (Karajan/BPO) by Schubert
2 Cello Concertos (Harrell/Marriner/St Martin) by Haydn
Symphony 1 (Solti/LSO) by Mahler
Planets (Karajan/BPO) by Holst
Organ Concertos Op4 (Asperen/Orchestra Age of Enlightenment) by Händel
Dance Symphony, Organ Symphony, Short Symphony (Slatkin/St Louis SO) by Copland


----------



## Blancrocher

Geo Dude said:


> I don't really listen to Moravec any more because I've moved onto period instruments, but he is a fine, underrated pianist. Check out his Beethoven and his Chopin (nocturnes) if you haven't.


He's definitive (in his own way, of course!) in a fairly small repertoire. I had all his recordings at one point, but lost some as a result of the accidents of time. I'm thankful storage devices have improved in recent years!

Incidentally, I'm eying a recent remaster of Anton Heiller's Bach.


----------



## Neo Romanza

MagneticGhost said:


> ^^^^^^^ I'm detecting a theme here Neo
> 
> Hope you enjoy them. I've got very little Schumann in my collection. A few songs, the piano concerto and the cello concerto. Might be time to rectify this myself.


Haha...yes a theme!  I like that so well just go with that. Anyway, Schumann is the man. Such a sensitive and passionate musical persona. He is the epitome of the Romantic composer.


----------



## PrimoUomo

Two very good recordings by C. Rousset

Tommaso Traetta's Antigona









W. A. Mozart's Mitridate









I will strongly recommend these


----------



## Geo Dude

Like Neo Romanza, the three image requirement is simply not large enough to hold one of my hauls...


----------



## Geo Dude

part 2:


----------



## presto

I'm very pleased with this one, these symphonies are rather good, very much like Mozart.
Some really good tunes but unlike Mozart he doesn't quite develop the ideas like the master does.
A nice discovery, I'd quite happily collect more Cannabich if the rest of his output is as good as this.


----------



## Geo Dude

presto said:


> I'm very pleased with this one, these symphonies are rather good, very much like Mozart.
> Some really good tunes but unlike Mozart he doesn't quite develop the ideas like the master does.
> A nice discovery, I'd quite happily collect more Cannabich if the rest of his output is as good as this.


Thanks, this is an interesting find.


----------



## Neo Romanza

I couldn't help myself, just bought:


----------



## Air

You are in for a treat. Gardiner's cycle converted me to HIP Schumann... the period orchestra is able to achieve a much better balance and texture than a modern orchestra can. You also get two excellent renditions of the fourth (1841 and 1851), which is rare!

Enjoy the quartet and quintet as well. Two of his best works.


----------



## Conor71

Neo Romanza said:


> I couldn't help myself, just bought:


That Schumann set is seriously good - enjoy!


----------



## bejart

This is on the way ---

View attachment 21339


as well as these 2, whose images I can't post:

Francois Joseph Gossec: Symphonies 2
Johan Agrell / Ferdinand Zellbell / Hinrich Philip Johnsen: Concertos


----------



## jtbell

jtbell said:


> View attachment 20802
> 
> 
> So I ordered it instead from Prestoclassical which still has it for a bit over $100, plus the riduculously small shipping charge of $3.05. For a box like that, from the UK to the US?!?! Nevertheless, the order went through, and it shipped yesterday, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that all the discs are OK.


It arrived today. Actually, two days ago, but I wasn't home to sign for it, and today was the first chance I had to go to the post office to pick it up. It was securely packed in a larger box, surrounded by airbags and bubble wrap. No dings or dents in the fliptop box. Now I'm ripping the CDs to verify that they're OK. Four down, 51 to go...


----------



## Air

Stocking up on cheap stuff...








12CD Box Set for $8.99








15CD Box Set for $9.49

Also took the time to acquire Alicia de Larrocha's recording of _Iberia_ from 1952. It's out of print, so I had to go a bit out of my way to find it. The sound quality is horrid for the 50's, but the recording is blistering!


----------



## Blancrocher

Air said:


> View attachment 21357
> 
> 15CD Box Set for $9.49


I feel I owe it to Jim Prideaux to mention I bought that Sibelius set as well.


----------



## DavidA

I just had a box of Geza Anda recordings from Membran. There are 10 CDs for under a tenner. There is the Bartok concertos, a Rach 2 , Brahms 2 with Karajan (poor recording) Chopin, Beethoven, Liszt, Schumann, et al.
Also the Mozart and Bach double with Haskil. 
Really interesting performances by a very thoughtful artist.


----------



## EricABQ

Just downloaded the Big Haydn Box from Amazon for $1.09.


----------



## Kleinzeit

Blancrocher said:


> I feel I owe it to Jim Prideaux to mention I bought that Sibelius set as well.


Ten bucks! You guys.... I spent a lot more and it's been worth it for the great five years of listening. Big Like.


----------



## Geo Dude

Kleinzeit said:


> Ten bucks! You guys.... I spent a lot more and it's been worth it for the great five years of listening. Big Like.


No doubt. When I eventually pick up that set it'll be more than $10, I'm sure, given that I don't want it on MP3.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Air said:


> You are in for a treat. Gardiner's cycle converted me to HIP Schumann... the period orchestra is able to achieve a much better balance and texture than a modern orchestra can. You also get two excellent renditions of the fourth (1841 and 1851), which is rare!
> 
> Enjoy the quartet and quintet as well. Two of his best works.


Thank you, Air. I still like the big-boned Bernstein and Szell performances, but Gardiner will be a nice change of pace. Yes, the _Piano Quartet and Quintet_ are certainly outstanding works. I look forward to listening to this recording. I'm also really looking forward to that set of _Piano Trios_ I bought and plus the _Violin Sonatas_.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Conor71 said:


> That Schumann set is seriously good - enjoy!


Thanks, Conor. Look forward to hearing it.


----------



## Kleinzeit

Geo Dude said:


> No doubt. When I eventually pick up that set it'll be more than $10, I'm sure, given that I don't want it on MP3.


Not much more-- it's $55 on amazon canada. For 15 discs that's good. 
Oops. Seems it's OOP on amazon yanqui.


----------



## Guest

These weren't technically purchases - I found them at my library and am listening to them for the next month:







Perlman - Paganini Caprices, EMI













Handel's Organ Concertos, Opp. 4 & 7 - Richard Egarr, HM







A curious album of Handel, and Handel-inspired, harp and organ music







3 Discs from Lionel Rogg's recording of Bach's organ works on HM - discs 4 (Orgelbuechlein), 5 (Orgelbuechlein, Misc. Chorale Preludes), and 6 (Fantasias and Fugues, Fuguettes)


----------



## Geo Dude




----------



## MagneticGhost

Snapping up some of those Amazon Marketplace bargains. English Choral is the theme of this week.


----------



## Guest

Geo Dude said:


>


I love the Neusidler recording.

You'll have to report on the Mozart sonatas. I have read that the recording is great, but the works just aren't that memorable. Normally I buy most stuff where Manze is concerned.

If one loves organ music, where does one go, after Bach? What other composers?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

EricABQ said:


> Just downloaded the Big Haydn Box from Amazon for $1.09.


WHAT?  lucky you, hehe.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

DrMike said:


> These weren't technically purchases - I found them at my library and am listening to them for the next month:
> View attachment 21389
> 
> Perlman - Paganini Caprices, EMI
> View attachment 21390
> View attachment 21391
> 
> Handel's Organ Concertos, Opp. 4 & 7 - Richard Egarr, HM
> View attachment 21392
> 
> A curious album of Handel, and Handel-inspired, harp and organ music
> View attachment 21393
> 
> 3 Discs from Lionel Rogg's recording of Bach's organ works on HM - discs 4 (Orgelbuechlein), 5 (Orgelbuechlein, Misc. Chorale Preludes), and 6 (Fantasias and Fugues, Fuguettes)


I remember really liking Handel's organ works.


----------



## Blancrocher

DrMike said:


> If one loves organ music, where does one go, after Bach? What other composers?


I'd recommend Nielson's Commotio and some organ music by Franck, if you're interested in exploring outside the baroque period.


----------



## Blancrocher

Messiaen is also worth a try.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Just bought Smetana's 'Má Vlast' and the overture to 'Prodaná Nevesta' for 3 Euros - the conductor isn't even mentioned but the music is pretty awesome .


----------



## Skilmarilion

I've fallen in love of late with Barenboim's Beethoven interpretations. I felt compelled to buy his most recent piano concerto cycle, recorded live in '07. I've listened to the 1st and 3rd concertos so far and they are really beautifully played.


----------



## Bix

Skilmarilion said:


> I've fallen in love of late with Barenboim's Beethoven interpretations. I felt compelled to buy his most recent piano concerto cycle, recorded live in '07. I've listened to the 1st and 3rd concertos so far and they are really beautifully played.
> 
> View attachment 21449


I've always felt that Barenboim never got the delicate parts right.


----------



## Art Rock

I bought the special edition of
View attachment 21450

shaped as a 167 pages hardcover booklet, with lots of pictures.

It was on sale in the local CD store for 4 euro.

While I was paying, the staff heard by telephone that the store would be closed down.

After I left, they closed the door for good.

Made me sad.


----------



## Bix

Art Rock said:


> I bought the special edition of
> View attachment 21450
> 
> shaped as a 167 pages hardcover booklet, with lots of pictures.
> 
> It was on sale in the local CD store for 4 euro.
> 
> While I was paying, the staff heard by telephone that the store would be closed down.
> 
> After I left, they closed the door for good.
> 
> Made me sad.


That is sad.

Bartoli is superb


----------



## Guest

I went with this:







Rene Saorgin playing Buxtehude organ works. Apparently a re-release by HM from recordings made in the late 60's/early 70's. The sampling I've done sounds great. This is normally a 5-disc set, but on iTunes you can get it all for $9.99. At that price, I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Geo Dude

DrMike said:


> I love the Neusidler recording.
> 
> You'll have to report on the Mozart sonatas. I have read that the recording is great, but the works just aren't that memorable. Normally I buy most stuff where Manze is concerned.
> 
> If one loves organ music, where does one go, after Bach? What other composers?


I have three discs of Podger's series of Mozart's violin sonatas and love them; Volume 1, in particular, is brilliant. That said, I have heard varying commentary on the disc, much like you. Some love it, but some feel the interpretation is a bit bland. (This is not an uncommon critique where Egarr is concerned.)

As for where one goes after Bach...well...I've decided to find out where one goes _before_ Bach, chronologically speaking, and the end result of that has been orders and plans to order some organ discs from composers that were influential in the tradition that lead up to Bach. I'm also exploring the work of a couple of contemporaries. With that in mind, I'm exploring (in some cases will soon be exploring) these composers: Bohm, Bruhns, Buxtehude, F. Couperin, Noordt, Scheidemann, Sweelinck, Soler, Weckmann

Needless to say, Naxos' "Organ Library" has been very helpful in the way of getting works by these composers on record.



MagneticGhost said:


> Snapping up some of those Amazon Marketplace bargains. English Choral is the theme of this week.


Sounds like an interesting theme....which means that I would love to hit you up for some recommendations on Holst choral works.

Thread duty: I probably shouldn't have, but GoHastings had this for $55 + shipping:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I've been listening to a lot of the studio-cycle Mahler by Tennstedt and the London Philharmonic Orchestra, so when I saw these live recordings available, I snapped them up:
View attachment 21487
View attachment 21488


I also picked up the following after hearing Borodin's second symphony on a friend's suggestion. Turned out to be a very good suggestion:
View attachment 21489
View attachment 21490


----------



## Guest

Geo Dude said:


> I have three discs of Podger's series of Mozart's violin sonatas and love them; Volume 1, in particular, is brilliant. That said, I have heard varying commentary on the disc, much like you. Some love it, but some feel the interpretation is a bit bland. (This is not an uncommon critique where Egarr is concerned.)
> 
> As for where one goes after Bach...well...I've decided to find out where one goes _before_ Bach, chronologically speaking, and the end result of that has been orders and plans to order some organ discs from composers that were influential in the tradition that lead up to Bach. I'm also exploring the work of a couple of contemporaries. With that in mind, I'm exploring (in some cases will soon be exploring) these composers: Bohm, Bruhns, Buxtehude, F. Couperin, Noordt, Scheidemann, Sweelinck, Soler, Weckmann
> 
> Needless to say, Naxos' "Organ Library" has been very helpful in the way of getting works by these composers on record.
> 
> Sounds like an interesting theme....which means that I would love to hit you up for some recommendations on Holst choral works.
> 
> Thread duty: I probably shouldn't have, but GoHastings had this for $55 + shipping:


I love that box set of Mozart's symphonies by Hogwood. For his later symphonies, I prefer recordings by others (esp. Rene Jacobs), but the overall set by Hogwood is great.

As for earlier organ works, I once checked out a box set from the library of the keyboard works of William Byrd, performed by Davitt Moroney on the Hyperion label. Much of it was recorded on harpsichords, clavichords, and muselar virginals, but there were some recorded on organs and chamber organs. I don't remember anything in particular, but the entire set, as a whole, was quite good.


----------



## chrisco97

*Bought these two last night:*

















*111 Amazing Classical: Beethoven* - I bought this album because...well, it is 111 Beethoven tracks for 99 cents. How could I refuse? I was going to buy it anyways, but then realized that there were recordings of the third symphony and the Grosse Fugue by the Berliner Philharmoniker under Wilhelm Furtwängler. I was instantly sold because of how much I have heard people talk of how great of a Beethoven conducter Furtwängler was. Then I realized I own little to none of the performances on this album. I am always excited to add more Beethoven to my collection, even if it is only one new performance. Here, I have what looks like 111 new tracks added to my collection!

The only things I am going to note in the way of problems is that some works are not complete, and some of the works feature different performers for different movements. This personally does not bother me since I own the pieces elsewhere, but if this were my first Beethoven set I may be a little disappointed. However, as T. Fisher notes in the reviews (I would recommend reading his whole review if you are interested in the set, as it describes the contents and the problems very well: http://www.amazon.com/review/RKS8MT...l=detail-glance&nodeID=163856011&store=dmusic), pick it up for the gems that are in this collection. I cannot wait to get to listening!

http://www.amazon.com/111-Amazing-Classical-Beethoven/dp/B00DPJUZ1M/ref=cm_rdp_product

*111 Amazing Classical: Piano* - I bought this one because I have been wanting to buy a piano album like this for some time now. This album is loaded. It comes with music from composers like Liszt, Scarlatti, Grieg, Tchaikovsky, Clementi and Satie, and the obvious ones like Beethoven and Mozart. Looking deeper into the track listing will reveal many of the works featured on this album are actually complete, just scattered across the album. I am not sure why they did this, but I may end up re-ordering them later. Anyone that is considering buying this set but is scared away by the fact there are no composers listed, check the <CONDUCTER> tag. Every track with the exception of a few has the composer listed there. The others have the actual conducter there. You may have to Google like I did, if you do not know who the composers are based on the titles. 

http://www.amazon.com/111-Amazing-C...&sr=8-1&keywords=111+Amazing+Classical:+Piano


----------



## Tristan

*Beethoven* - The Creatures of Prometheus, Op. 43 (Orpheus Chamber Orchestra) - DG
*Mahler* - Symphony No. 7 in E minor "Song of the Night" (Boulez) - DG

Two good finds at a used books/CDs store


----------



## chrisco97

Lol, I just noticed I do already own some of the performances on the *111 Amazing Classical: Beethoven* set. Some of them are on the Rise of the Masters Beethoven album. Not a big deal at all, I still got plenty I did not own. Still worth way more than the 99 cents I paid.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Tristan said:


> *Beethoven* - The Creatures of Prometheus, Op. 43 (Orpheus Chamber Orchestra) - DG
> *Mahler* - Symphony No. 7 in E minor "Song of the Night" (Boulez) - DG
> 
> Two good finds at a used books/CDs store


I have that Mahler, tell me what you think of it.


----------



## Geo Dude




----------



## jim prideaux

in response to one of my earlier posts on another thread it was recommended that I listen to Glazunov-coincidentally a composer I had never paid any attention to as my interest in Russian music had always centred on Shostakovich-this evening I discovered that I tunes had all eight symphonies available at £4.99-BBC National orchestra of Wales/Otaka-now what are these symphonies actually like?


----------



## Blancrocher

I purchased a "big box" of Glazunov symphonies a year ago and still haven't made my way through, though I've given 4 and 7 several hearings. I suppose I'll always be more interested in him as an influence--if a negative one--on the great Russian modernists that followed him.

Incidentally, I just learned about how the young Shostakovich kept Glazunov in spirits!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Glazunov#Glazunov_and_Shostakovich


----------



## Tero

Per the discussion of period instruments, I got some CPE Bach works, both symphonies (or whatever they are) and cembalo concertos.Not the Naxos versions, it was period instruments, Melante Amsterdam and Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment .









I had had some of these before. A Freiburg Baroque Orchestra looked appeling but this was simpler. And a good price.

From the classical period, I have Haydn and Beethoven on period instruments and probaly all the Mozart wind divertimentos.


----------



## Guest

Tero said:


> Per the discussion of period instruments, I got some CPE Bach works, both symphonies (or whatever they are) and cembalo concertos.Not the Naxos versions, it was period instruments, Melante Amsterdam and Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had had some of these before. A Freiburg Baroque Orchestra looked appeling but this was simpler. And a good price.
> 
> From the classical period, I have Haydn and Beethoven on period instruments and probaly all the Mozart wind divertimentos.


If you like CPE Bach, especially on period instruments, then I highly recommend the recordings of Miklos Spanyi on the BIS label. He has been recording the entire keyboard works of CPE, both the solo keyboard works, as well as the keyboard concertos (of which CPE wrote quite a few). I have really been enjoying them.


----------



## jtbell

DrMike said:


> If one loves organ music, where does one go, after Bach? What other composers?


How about Buxtehude? After all, Bach himself walked 250 miles from Arnstadt to Lübeck to hear Buxtehude perform!

Naxos has a seven-disc series which I think contains all of his organ music. There are also cycles on other labels: Danacord (Bønnerup), dacapo (Bryndorf), Hyperion (Herrick, I think)...


----------



## Art Rock

Organ music beyond baroque:
Mendelssohn's oeuvre is not large (2 CD's) but exquisite. Personally, I also quite like Reger.


----------



## Geo Dude

Brahms also wrote roughly a disc worth of organ works. They're not his most brilliant works, but I like them. On the other hand, I'm a dedicated Brahmsian. The suggestion I made earlier--to look to the past--has been working out well for me and yes, Buxtehude is a great start if you don't want to try to 'start at the start' so to speak.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

One Beethoven Symphony which has stayed with me is the Ninth. It was my first real piece and the gateway into this world of music courtesy of Furtwangler. When I saw this release available, I knew I had to have it:
View attachment 21576


Continuing my Cello tear, I have followed upon a suggestion from a colleague at work and investigated Sol Gabetta. I am starting with the Shostakovich Cello Concertos:
View attachment 21577
View attachment 21578


Two conductors I am a fan are Andre Previn and the late Klaus Tennstedt. Kyung Wha Chung is a violinist I have been curious about investigating so I have ordered:
View attachment 21579
View attachment 21580


----------



## Guest

jtbell said:


> How about Buxtehude? After all, Bach himself walked 250 miles from Arnstadt to Lübeck to hear Buxtehude perform!
> 
> Naxos has a seven-disc series which I think contains all of his organ music. There are also cycles on other labels: Danacord (Bønnerup), dacapo (Bryndorf), Hyperion (Herrick, I think)...


Yes, I actually did go with Buxtehude - I found a 5-disc collection of his works, performed by Rene Saorgin, on Harmonia Mundi. Best part of it - if you buy it on iTunes, you get all 5 discs for only $9.99! I have been listening to it constantly since I bought it last week.

My impressions: Not as dense as Bach, but very enjoyable. I can understand why Bach would have walked to hear him perform (although I don't think I could have made it 250 miles on foot!). There is something a little more light-hearted with Buxtehude than what you get with Bach.


----------



## Tero

Thanks Dr Mike, will look into it. I had THIS on my list next:
http://www.amazon.com/C-P-E-Bach-Cello-Concertos/dp/B003D0ZNX8/ref=pd_sim_sbs_m_1
kind of looks like modern instruments?

OK, never mind, I got a BIS recording of the same with a Japanese orchestra.


----------



## Guest

Tero said:


> Thanks Dr Mike, will look into it. I had my on this next:
> http://www.amazon.com/C-P-E-Bach-Cello-Concertos/dp/B003D0ZNX8/ref=pd_sim_sbs_m_1
> kind of looks like modern instruments?
> 
> OK, never mind, I got a BIS recording of the same with a Japanese orchestra.


Actually, I highly recommend this recording:







Andrew Manze and the English Concert are very good in these period recordings.


----------



## Geo Dude

RE: CPE Bach, I've heard great things about this one:










EDIT: Looks like Mike beat me to the punch.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bought these over the past several days:










Already owned several recordings from this Schoenberg/Boulez box when they were originally issued on CD but Sony pulled the plug on several of the recordings in the series thus making the whole thing a money pit, so I'm thankful Sony wised up and boxed up the series with remastered 24-bit audio quality to boot!

Also bought:


----------



## apricissimus

I hate it when people post things I want to buy but can't because I've been spending too much money lately. (Referring particularly to the Boulez/Schoenberg set).


----------



## Tero

Manze is good, but that just has one cello concerto. 

Once upon a time I set out to collect Vivaldi cello concertos. Back then most were on modern instruments. They were tolerable. Something was missing. Then I found Vivaldi cello sonatas. I liked all of them.


----------



## Vaneyes

Tero said:


> Manze is good, but that just has one cello concerto.
> 
> Once upon a time I set out to collect Vivaldi cello concertos. Back then most were on modern instruments. They were tolerable. Something was missing. Then I found Vivaldi cello sonatas. I liked all of them.


Vivaldi's Cello Sonatas is a side of Antonio we don't often see. Gloomy, introspective...a worthwhile listen. I'd forgotten I have the following. Shall have to listen anew. 

View attachment 21629


----------



## realdealblues

I need another "Beethoven Complete Symphonies" set like I need another hole in my head, but I'd never heard anything from this set until today.

View attachment 21633

Paul Kletzki & The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra

After hearing just a few minutes of 2 or 3 symphonies I had to buy it it and give it a full listen on a quality stereo instead of computer speakers.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought my 44th performance of _Le sacre du printemps_ on CD:










There's no telling how many _Firebird_ performances I own. Probably more than _Le sacre du printemps_ and I'm not even counting _Petrouchka_.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Vivaldi's Cello Sonatas is a side of Antonio we don't often see. Gloomy, introspective...a worthwhile listen. I'd forgotten I have the following. Shall have to listen anew.
> 
> View attachment 21629


I have to admit, I have not really listened to anything from Vivaldi that was not a concerto. Cello sonatas? I am intrigued! I like moody, gloomy cello works. Elgar's cello concerto is perhaps my favorite work featuring the cello. After that, Dvorak's. I may have to look into these. I saw a recording on iTunes with Wispelwey and Florilegium. I like both of them - I believe Wispelwey did a period instrument recording of Bach's Cello Suites that was very highly praised.


----------



## Geo Dude

DrMike said:


> I have to admit, I have not really listened to anything from Vivaldi that was not a concerto.


His vocal music, both operatic and sacred, is definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Bas

Geo Dude said:


> His vocal music, both operatic and sacred, is definitely worth checking out.


Griselda, Juditha Triumphans and his stabat mater come to mind.


----------



## science

I've been delinquent - I actually got these things a few days ago...










Found out about this thanks to the Classical Music Project. Listened to it today very happily.










I don't remember how I found out about this... haven't heard it yet either, but I do like Honegger's 5th and I expect to like the rest of it as well.










Not easy to find good images of that.

I was expecting much, but I really enjoyed it. Lots of chic exoticism, well-executed. About as deep as the beauty of youth, but about as fun too.


----------



## Kleinzeit

arrived this morning. which one am I gonna listen to first?!?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Rediscovering Mozart with this.


----------



## nightscape

Neo Romanza said:


> Just bought my 44th performance of _Le sacre du printemps_ on CD:


FYI, the Philadelphia Orchestra is releasing a new recording with Yannick Nezet-Seguin in Septebmer 

http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/us/cat/single?PRODUCT_NR=4791074


----------



## jhar26

Just ordered these two....


----------



## Op.123

Howard shelley

Schumann, Grieg, Saint-Saens 2, Rachmaninoff, Herz 4, Mozart 20, 21, 23, 24 and Mendelssohn piano concertos.


----------



## TrevBus

I finally broke down and bought a complete set of Prokofiev's Piano Concertos. I have several of #2 and #3 and only 1 of #1. I had none of #4 and #5, even though I have seen and heard both. After some thought decided to go w/Ashkenazy/Previn, w/London Sym. on the London label. I love Ashkenazy's playing of this composer and eager to hear what he does w/4 and 5. Saw him playing his #3 and loved it. 
I also bought Dupre/Barenboim's recording of Dvorak's and Haydn's Cello Concertos on EMI Angel. Look forward to hearing it.


----------



## Bas

jhar26 said:


> Just ordered these two....
> 
> View attachment 21722


That one is excellent, as all Mozart operas done by Jacobs! (A recommendation for you is an opera with the same name and libretto, published just one year before Mozart published this one: P. Anfossi )


----------



## chrisco97

*Just purchased these three:*
























*Beethoven, Vol. 03 - The 9 Symphonies* - I am so happy about purchasing this one. A complete Beethoven symphony cycle for $8.99? Not to mention the great performances and sound...

I already had a complete cycle from the Rise of the Masters Beethoven album, but they were not that great of performances...so I did not have good performances of 1, 2, 4, 8, or 9. The others I had covered through the Adrian Boult recordings.

Another great thing for me is how lots of people were saying how great Walter's sixth was, and based on what I have heard, I am tempted to say it is better than my absolute favourite... Adrian Boult's.

I will more than likely update you all somewhere on the forum on how good this set is in my opinion. Thanks so much to KenOC for the link!

http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Vol..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374822585&sr=301-1

*Naxos for Nashville* - I bought this set mainly for the complete _Water Music_. I thought I had it on the Big Summer Box, but it looks as if it is only part of the Water Music (one of the suites). Based on what I have heard of this recording, it is a wonderful recording and overall this is a wonderful set, containing other highlights such as _The Trout_ featuring Jeno Jando.

I am not sure if the money still goes to Hands on Nashville, but if it does that is another great thing about this set. Get wonderful music and also help a cause.

http://www.amazon.com/Naxos-Nashville-Amazon-MP3-Exclusive/dp/B003MA5NQQ?tag=duckduckgo-d-20

*FRY: Santa Claus Symphony / Niagara Symphony* - I am sure you all know the story behind this one. If not, you can read about it here.

I only purchased the _Santa Claus Symphony_ off of this album, since I did not particularly care for the other three. The _Macbeth Overture_ was good, but I am not a fan of Halloween sounding music. Therefore I was not that big of a fan of the overall piece. The _Niagara Symphony_ was awesome, but overall content was lacking and it is unlikely I would ever listen to it again. _The Breaking Heart_ is an okay piece, but there was nothing special or anything that stood out to me.

Only paid 89 cents for the _Santa Claus Symphony_. That is a fantastic deal if you ask me.

http://www.amazon.com/FRY-Santa-Cla...binding_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1374824332&sr=8-1


----------



## Geo Dude




----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Just bought: J. Haydn, Harmoniemesse, Te Deum, Cantata "Qual dubbio ormai" (Mei, von Magnus, Lippert, Widmer; Arnold Schoenberg Chor, Concentus musicus Wien, Nikolas Harnoncourt).


----------



## Andolink

Filling in the large gaps in my Bach cantata holdings with selected volumes of Suzuki's cycle from Bis.


----------



## anshuman

Great Stuff


----------



## Geo Dude

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Just bought: J. Haydn, Harmoniemesse, Te Deum, Cantata "Qual dubbio ormai" (Mei, von Magnus, Lippert, Widmer; Arnold Schoenberg Chor, Concertus musicus Wien, Nikolas Harnoncourt).


Thoughts on this one when you get a chance to hear it, please.


----------



## Bas

I bought quite a lot -  - the past two months.

*Desmarest* (1661- 1741) Venus & Adonis
Opera on the _Naive_ label by
Le talens Lyriques, dir. Christoppe Rousset
Libretto based upon Ovid's Methamorposhis









--

*Faure* Requiem 
On the Harmonia Mundi label by
La chappelle Royale and the Ensemble musique oblique, dir. Philippe Herreweghe









--

*Faure* Cello sonata no. 2
On Hyperion by
Steven Isserlis [cello] and Pascal Devoyon [piano]








This one in particular deserves my highest recommendations, for the performance, as well as sonically(!)

--

*J.S. Bach* Cantatas BWV 8,125,138
On the Harmonia Mundi label, by
Debohra York [sop.], Ingeborg Danz [alt.], Mark Padmore [ten.], Peter Kooij [bass] and Collegium Vocale, dir. Philippe Herreweghe
Cd title: "Mit fried und Freud"










--

*Mendelssohn* Violin concerto in Em, The Hebrides, Violin concerto in Dm
On Hyperion, by
The orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Alina Ibragimova [violin], dir. Vladimir Jurowski









The music, of course, is brilliant. Quite frankly this is the VERY best recording of this works I've ever heard. She has wonderful diction, and plays with an almost divine clarity.

There was more, but that is for next post.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I received a couple of iTunes vouchers as a thank you recently so I decided to get a few things which I would not have gotten on CD either due to price, availability or because it is a new composer to me that I would rather try essentially for free.

These are the new composers I have decided to try:
View attachment 21840
View attachment 21841


I also got:
View attachment 21842


I still have some of the credit from the voucher left but I 'm going to think a little more before picking anything else.


----------



## Geo Dude

Stopped by a used CD shop today:


----------



## TrevBus

Just received Vasks Sym. #3 and Cello Concerto on Ondine label. Marko Ylonen, Cello and John Storgards, conducting Tampere Philharmonic Orchrestra.
Aare Merikanto's Sym. #1 & #3. Alba Label. petri Sakari conducting the Turku Philharmonic Orchrestra.


----------



## Sonata

I didn't plan on buying more music for a year or two, but amazon gave me an MP3 credit for purchasing a textbook. So, on them I ordered 99 Essential Liszt compilation. I have only listened to three of the pieces, all solo piano. I am enjoying it very much so far. Much more than the concertos which have previously been my only Liszt exposure (aside from a couple lied) I'm going to have fun working through this one.


----------



## starthrower

First classical music purchase in over six months.


----------



## Guest

Andolink said:


> Filling in the large gaps in my Bach cantata holdings with selected volumes of Suzuki's cycle from Bis.
> 
> View attachment 21814
> 
> 
> View attachment 21815


I am a huge fan of Suzuki's Bach Cantatas. I have been making a conscious effort to collect this series. I think I have about a dozen of them at this point.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Sol Gabetta is a very impressive musician indeed. I absolutely adore her interpretations of Shostakovich's Cello Concertos and the Rachmaninov sonata is also impressive. The first volume of her Vivaldi series is also very impressive - I would love to hear a full set of 'The Seasons' transcribed for cello. Anyhow, Sol Gabetta is the first Cellist to hold my attention in such a way since Jacqueline Du Pre. That said, I picked up the following:

View attachment 21917
View attachment 21918


----------



## Conor71

Tried to find a download of this set but no luck so I bought the Discs (it was pretty cheap anyway) :


----------



## AClockworkOrange

The last couple of parts of my orders arrived today.

The main part for me was the arrival of these by Havergal Brian. I have only listened to the Gothic and part of Symphony 3 but I am very impressed so far (particularly the Gothic). 
View attachment 21946
View attachment 21947


I also picked up:

This superb recording of Bruckner's 7th Symphony. This could be my favourite recording of this symphony, just edging ahead of Wand and Tennstedt.
View attachment 21948


A recording of Beethoven's Fidelio I have been curious about for a long time.
View attachment 21949


Finally, after some listening on YouTube I opted for Boult's EMI recordings of Vaughan Williams symphonies on EMI:
View attachment 21950


----------



## Vesteralen

I forget where I saw these recommended. Haven't listened to them yet.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

AClockworkOrange said:


> Sol Gabetta is a very impressive musician indeed. I absolutely adore her interpretations of Shostakovich's Cello Concertos and the Rachmaninov sonata is also impressive. The first volume of her Vivaldi series is also very impressive - I would love to hear a full set of 'The Seasons' transcribed for cello. Anyhow, Sol Gabetta is the first Cellist to hold my attention in such a way since Jacqueline Du Pre. That said, I picked up the following:
> 
> View attachment 21917
> View attachment 21918


I have to admit Sol Gabetta can make the cello look like a very sexy instrument.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Kevin Pearson said:


> I have to admit Sol Gabetta can make the cello look like a very sexy instrument.


The cello was always a sexy instrument - so sexy, as a matter of fact, as to be considered inappropriate for women in the past .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Just received some Telemann in the mail:









As always a refreshing listen.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Vesteralen said:


> View attachment 21957
> View attachment 21958
> 
> 
> I forget where I saw these recommended. Haven't listened to them yet.


Let me know your opinion of these recordings, Vesteralen. I've heard the _Five Contrasts_, _A Children's Symphony_ recording suffers from poor orchestral balances. Would be curious to know what your thoughts are regarding this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Latest purchases (Part 1):


----------



## Neo Romanza

Latest purchases (Part 2):


----------



## Neo Romanza

Latest purchases (Part 3):


----------



## Neo Romanza

Latest purchases (Part 4):


----------



## Neo Romanza

These purchases should keep me busy for awhile.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Plugging those gaps in my Rachmaninov collection. 
Very excited


----------



## Geo Dude

AClockworkOrange said:


> Sol Gabetta is a very impressive musician indeed. I absolutely adore her interpretations of Shostakovich's Cello Concertos and the Rachmaninov sonata is also impressive. The first volume of her Vivaldi series is also very impressive - I would love to hear a full set of 'The Seasons' transcribed for cello. Anyhow, Sol Gabetta is the first Cellist to hold my attention in such a way since Jacqueline Du Pre. That said, I picked up the following:


Thanks for the tip. I'll keep the Shostakovich in mind for future reference.


----------



## science

Neo Romanza said:


>


I've had my eye sort of on this one for a very long time. Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

science said:


> I've had my eye sort of on this one for a very long time. Let me know what you think of it.


I've already listened to the _Cello Concerto No. 2_ performance via Spotify and I loved it. Powerful performance. Way better than Rostropovich (who I feel is sometimes overrated in certain works). Can't wait to hear the rest.


----------



## Geo Dude

Due to the image restrictions this will require a few posts. I'll start with this beast, which I believe deserves its own post:


----------



## Geo Dude




----------



## Geo Dude




----------



## GiulioCesare

Geo Dude said:


> Due to the image restrictions this will require a few posts. I'll start with this beast, which I believe deserves its own post:


I'm thinking about getting it myself. 72 euros is not a lot of money for so much material... Can anybody recommend it?


----------



## bejart

Haven't posted here in awhile. These are already in hand or are on the way ---

View attachment 22085
View attachment 22086
View attachment 22087
View attachment 22088
View attachment 22089


----------



## Guest

Geo Dude said:


> Due to the image restrictions this will require a few posts. I'll start with this beast, which I believe deserves its own post:


Can't make it out - what is this box set?


----------



## Bas

*Less obvious composers, choices*

*Johann Kuhnau* (1660-1722) & *Vincenzo Albrici* (1631-1696) Cantatas & Arias for Soprano
On CPO, by
concerto con voce, Barbara Steude [sop.], dir. Jan Katzschke








Very moving, touching music!
--

*Pierre Rode* (1774-1830) 24 Caprices en forme d'études
On CPO, by
Elisabeth Wallfisch [violin]







--

*Bernhard Molique* (1802-1869) String Quartets vol. II
On CPO, by
Manheimmer Streichquartet







--

*Bernhard Molique* String Quartets vol. III
On CPO, by
Manheimmer Streichquartet







--

*Julius Röntgen* Violin Concertos (in a, f#) & Ballad for Violin & Orchestra 
On CPO, by
Liza Ferschtman [violin], Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, dir. David Porcelijn


----------



## Bas

*Julius Röntgen* Piano Concertos 2 & 4
On CPO, by 
Matthias Kirschnereit [piano], NDR Radiophilharmonie Hannover, dir. David Porcelijn









All of these - except for the Kuhnau - were choices out of what I'd normally choose. I'm glad I did this discoveries, broaden the horizon is always good. I especially like the Caprices, and the Molique Quartets. The Kuhnau is also excellent (it is from my favourite period, I guess that helps )! Best part, those six cd's came for EUR 30,- That's a bargain for such nice cds. I am a happy man today.


----------



## Andolink

Following acquisition of Vols. 46, 47, 51 and 53 of Suzuki's epic journey it's on to Vol. 42:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Saw this CD for a bargain (3 Euros) and cashed in :


----------



## themysticcaveman

Jochum's Bruckner masses with the BRSO


----------



## realdealblues

I'm not familiar with any of these works other than the Orpheus Overture. It's also one of the few Bernstein CD's I don't own so for $5 I figured what the heck.

View attachment 22122


Bizet: Symphony No. 1
Offenbach: Gaite Parisienne & Orpheus In The Underworld Overture
Suppe: The Beautiful Galatea Overture


----------



## jhar26

Just ordered these ones....


----------



## Kleinzeit

GiulioCesare said:


> I'm thinking about getting it myself. 72 euros is not a lot of money for so much material... Can anybody recommend it?


Having so much Bach at your fingertips is great. This is an all-round good set, a splendid set, and not just for the money. It's not a sub-par set in any way. But that's another thread, about the origins of Brilliant Classics etc. 
If there's a piece here that's dissatisfying, you can always find your perfection elsewhere, but wow! --it'll take me years just in raw time to find that out! 
I paid the Cdn equivalent of 145 Euros only to watch the Amazon price plummet to 72 EUR (but soon enough up to 165 EUR where it has remained). At 72 I don't think it'll get better. Me, I'd rather have this box than have the money.


----------



## Geo Dude

DrMike said:


> Can't make it out - what is this box set?


This is the Brilliant Classics complete Bach box set.

Thread duty:


----------



## Kleinzeit

Oh yeah-- I got the Brilliant Haydn box too, a few months ago, and it is so fine!

However I'm not interested in the Beethoven & Mozart boxes but only because I've got pretty much all the work already, collected over the years.


----------



## Geo Dude

That Haydn box has a lot of great things in it. The piano trios set, the lira concertos that actually involve the instrument...I had to sell my box a while back during a time of financial hardship, but I will certainly end up getting another one at some point.

Thread duty:


----------



## Andolink

Bruno Maderna Orchestral Works:
1. Quadrivium, for Four Percussionists and Four Orchestral Groups
2. Aura for Orchestra
3. Amanda for Chamber Orchestra
4. Giardino Religioso for Small Orchestra


----------



## Bix

Glen Gould's recordings (1955 & 1981) of Bach's Goldberg Variations


----------



## realdealblues

All 4 volumes of Joseph Martin Kraus's Symphonies.

View attachment 22187


View attachment 22189


View attachment 22188


View attachment 22190


----------



## Bix

realdealblues said:


> All 4 volumes of Joseph Martin Kraus's Symphonies.


Someone I must listen into at some point.


----------



## Geo Dude

Some Amazon sellers are having a reverse bidding war on this, so I got it for $2 and change plus shipping.


----------



## Guest

Today I downloaded The Forgotten Kingdom from 7digital at 320kbps for I think $12. 








A great bargain for a 3 cd set, but it would be a better bargain if they threw in the booklet as well.

Actually the "booklet" is a 560-page book.


----------



## Geo Dude

Ironic as it may seem, I know that I'm falling in love with a recording when it brings an immediate and strong desire to hear another interpretation of those same works. With that in mind, an order that resulted from Hahn/Lisita recording of Ives' violin sonatas:


----------



## Conor71

BPS said:


> Today I downloaded The Forgotten Kingdom from 7digital at 320kbps for I think $12.
> View attachment 22215
> 
> 
> A great bargain for a 3 cd set, but it would be a better bargain if they threw in the booklet as well.
> 
> Actually the "booklet" is a 560-page book.


Thanks, this one looks really interesting and I may pick it up myself


----------



## Geo Dude




----------



## Andolink

Michael Quell chamber works








and more Bach cantatas


----------



## Blancrocher

I've never heard it, but I had to buy it since a reliable authority has certified it as a perfect recording.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Avey

Just being honest. Had to add it to the record collection.


----------



## Kleinzeit

Geo Dude said:


> Ironic as it may seem, I know that I'm falling in love with a recording when it brings an immediate and strong desire to hear another interpretation of those same works.


Oh yes, this is a spinning particle of truth. It's a sign of good art.

For example, me: Malcolm Arnold's 5th symphony. Oho I went. I said Aha!

This is _not_ the best con fuoco, that's how compelling it is.


----------



## Conor71

Got these 2 :


----------



## Bix

My first Martinů CD.

Piano Concertos 3 & 5 and Concertino for Piano and Orchestra
Giorgio Koukl on Piano
Bohuslav Martinů Philharmonic Orchestra Zlín with Arthur Fagen


----------



## jim prideaux

Bix said:


> My first Martinů CD.
> 
> Piano Concertos 3 & 5 and Concertino for Piano and Orchestra
> Giorgio Koukl on Piano
> Bohuslav Martinů Philharmonic Orchestra Zlín with Arthur Fagen


considering beginning my own investigation of Martinu-any opinions as yet?


----------



## Geo Dude




----------



## Kleinzeit




----------



## Bix

jim prideaux said:


> considering beginning my own investigation of Martinu-any opinions as yet?


I need to listen to it a f mover times and of course a comment on the piano work may not give an indicator of other works but my initial reaction was..... Spontaneous!

I liked what I heard but I'll get back to you


----------



## Tristan

*Puccini* - La Rondine (Antonio Pappano)










I know why it's one of his more overlooked operas, but I find it fascinating in how modern it sounds. Very different from his other operas.


----------



## Neo Romanza

More Schnittke on the way...

Part 1


----------



## Neo Romanza

Part 2:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Part 3 -


----------



## Blancrocher

jim prideaux said:


> considering beginning my own investigation of Martinu-any opinions as yet?


I've heard a fair bit of Martinu, pretty much by accident (he's often included on disks with other more famous modernists). I've very much enjoyed a recent acquisition--a Naxos recording of his 1st and 2nd Piano Quintets. Whatever else one could say, Martinu clearly has a wonderful melodic gift.

I'm also interested in particular recommendations from his vast oeuvre.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Liszt piano pieces played by Jorge Bolet:


----------



## schuberkovich

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Franz Liszt piano pieces played by Jorge Bolet:


I love those new "Virtuoso" series covers.


----------



## OrchestrasWaterboy

After months of savings... it is finally in my hands


----------



## Neo Romanza

OrchestrasWaterboy said:


> After months of savings... it is finally in my hands
> 
> View attachment 22377
> 
> 
> View attachment 22376


Can't say I'm too fond of Solti's _Ring_. I own the older set. My favorite _Ring_ will forever be Karajan w/ the Berliners. It doesn't get better than this IMHO.


----------



## classicalguy

Mozart: 4 Fortepiano Sonatas, Klaviersonaten KB 309 311,330, Volume II


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bought two recordings I was missing from Gardner's Lutoslawski series on Chandos:


----------



## PrimoUomo

Vivaldi's Orlando finto pazzo. 







It has received the best baroque opera 2004 award on the website Newolde.com.
So it can only be a good one!


----------



## Conor71

Picked up these 2 :


----------



## Geo Dude




----------



## Geo Dude




----------



## Geo Dude




----------



## Geo Dude




----------



## Schubussy

Neo Romanza said:


> Bought two recordings I was missing from Gardner's Lutoslawski series on Chandos:


I have the first 3, just missing the forth now I think?

I need more Lutoslawski CD's.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Schubussy said:


> I have the first 3, just missing the forth now I think?
> 
> I need more Lutoslawski CD's.


Actually, there's been five Gardner Lutoslawski recordings so far: _Orchestral Works Vols. 1-4_ and _Vocal Works_. Yeah, I need to get some more Lutoslawski myself but I already have a pretty substantial collection.


----------



## Geo Dude

Neo Romanza said:


> Can't say I'm too fond of Solti's _Ring_. I own the older set. My favorite _Ring_ will forever be Karajan w/ the Berliners. It doesn't get better than this IMHO.


Keeping in mind that I'm not challenging your opinion on the matter, what are your thoughts on Karajan's set VS Solti's set? I'll probably be in the market for a Ring in the next year or so so some thoughts wouldn't hurt.


----------



## DavidA

Just ordered Richter - The Master Pianist EMI set


----------



## DavidA

Geo Dude said:


> Keeping in mind that I'm not challenging your opinion on the matter, what are your thoughts on Karajan's set VS Solti's set? I'll probably be in the market for a Ring in the next year or so so some thoughts wouldn't hurt.


Karajan's Walkure is breathtakingly beautiful orchestrally. pretty well cast too, especially Vickers.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Geo Dude said:


> Keeping in mind that I'm not challenging your opinion on the matter, what are your thoughts on Karajan's set VS Solti's set? I'll probably be in the market for a Ring in the next year or so so some thoughts wouldn't hurt.


Solti's conducting is kind of all over the place. Quite erratic. Karajan, per usual, lets the music flow and really knows how to build those climaxes. I just think his set is much more consistent all-around. Solti may have the 'better' cast, but I honestly tune the vocals out and just listen to the music. Strange I know, but opera isn't a favorite genre of mine.


----------



## Guest

Just bought: Belyayev Project









It has Rimsky-Korsakov's gorgeous Piano Trio (45 mins) plus a few more dribs and drabs from RK, Glazunov, Lyadov, and Blumenfeld. Good stuff.


----------



## Guest

Geo Dude said:


> Keeping in mind that I'm not challenging your opinion on the matter, what are your thoughts on Karajan's set VS Solti's set? I'll probably be in the market for a Ring in the next year or so so some thoughts wouldn't hurt.


GeoDude - As I'm sure you are aware the Ring is incredibly long, and unless you're following along with the score, know German, and/or really love opera, it can be a difficult and unrewarding slog to get through it all. Unless you really know you love it, you might want to hedge your bets before plopping down some serious money for a complete set.

You can download a perfectly respectable modern Ring cycle from Simone Young from here for just $10. And that's for 320kbps MP3 or M4A. That's 14 discs, so you need to have a good internet connection.

As far as I know, the Young Ring set didn't blow the competition out of the water, but is still considered quite good. You can find reviews right here. Check it out if you like! For that price, why not?


----------



## science

Just filling in a loose end here. This might be my last old-fashioned style recording of this (I already have Richter 1958).










Never expected to find this in the record store, but there it was (although without the Gramophone Record of the Year tag), so I snatched it up. I consider myself one of the great lovers of Schütz....


----------



## Geo Dude

BPS said:


> GeoDude - As I'm sure you are aware the Ring is incredibly long, and unless you're following along with the score, know German, and/or really love opera, it can be a difficult and unrewarding slog to get through it all. Unless you really know you love it, you might want to hedge your bets before plopping down some serious money for a complete set.


First of all, I do thank you for your concern and for your recommendations.  I was fortunate enough to be gifted Solti's ring at 17 and do know that I like the work; unfortunately, there was a period of time when I was short on money and not in an 'opera phase' so I sold it off. I have no doubt that I'll end up buying the Solti set again, but I thought it might be interesting to have the Karajan recording instead (or any others that are suggested).



science said:


> Never expected to find this in the record store, but there it was (although without the Gramophone Record of the Year tag), so I snatched it up. I consider myself one of the great lovers of Schütz....


Ah, Schutz! I heard the Naxos recording of the Musicalische Exequien over a month ago and it was love at first sampling. I was intending to buy the Brilliant box set this month given the reviews that Giordano Bruno has given various recordings from that set on Amazon (that guy costs me more money...), but alas, I don't think it will pan out. Perhaps next month I'll be more fortunate. I have that recording on hand and it didn't grab me on the first listen, but it may very well grab me on the second. In any case, that Naxos recording is cheap as dirt on the MP so you might want to do some sampling and pick it up if you like what you hear.


----------



## chrisco97

I have considered picking this up for a while, since I love Naxos and this looked like a great sampler of their catalog...it also had music from several composers I have never listened to before. I am excited to listen to it all!










The 929+ page "booklet" that came with it is awesome. Comes with biographies of hundreds of composers, a glossary of musical terms, and a list of classical pieces used in films. The biographies are not super long, especially the ones for composers that are not really popular. Nonetheless, I really look forward to learning about all of the composers featured in the booklet!

The set also comes with access to 150 tracks online to stream, and 25 of them are downloadable. Even more music to enjoy!

Regarding the music selections, all I can say so far is I was not much of a fan of the piece by Adams (Short Ride in a Fast Machine), loved the performance of the second movement of Bach's Double Concerto, and was somewhat disappointed the only Bartok (a composer whose works I have wanted to check out for a while now) selection (44 Duos for Two Violins: No. 14) was only 40 seconds long. Not too disappointed though since it was a great 40 seconds! Will be checking out some more of Bartok's work. Still have lots more to listen to!

So far I am really pleased with the purchase! I still do not know if this is a book that comes with 2 CDs or 2 CDs that comes with a book (I am thinking it is a book that comes with 2 CDs). :lol:


----------



## Bas

Geo Dude said:


>


That Mendelssohn is divine!


----------



## EricABQ

I was enjoying some Medtner this morning so I decided to download some more. I've had Hamish Milne's_ Medtner: Arabesques, Dithyrambs, Elegies_ in my iTunes wish list for quite awhile, so went ahead and pulled the trigger on the purchase.


----------



## realdealblues

View attachment 22545


Jascha Heifetz Plays Great Violin Concertos

Wanted to have all these in one place, and for $15 how could I go wrong.


----------



## Conor71

Got these 2:


----------



## maestro57

Purchased Beethoven's "The Creatures of Prometheus" played by the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Michael Halasz. Not easy to find a recording of this with the acts, parts, movements, and sections broken down correctly.


----------



## bejart

These are on the way ----

View attachment 22568
View attachment 22569
View attachment 22570

View attachment 22571
View attachment 22572


----------



## bejart

As well as this one ---

View attachment 22573


----------



## Kleinzeit

Geo Dude! Thank you for your post about Schütz. I didn't know Musicalische Exequien and German Requiem were the same, cuz...the words. Now I do, and this is in the mail.


----------



## Andolink

Orchestral works by Mark Andre, Helmut Oehring and Enno Poppe








J. S. Bach:
Cantata BWV25 'Es ist nichts Gesundes an meinem Leibe'
Cantata BWV138 'Warum betrübst du dich, mein Herz'
Cantata BWV105 'Herr, gehe nicht ins Gericht mit deinem Knecht'
Cantata BWV46 'Schauet doch und sehet, ob irgend ein Schmerz sei'


----------



## Bas

Andolink: That Bach cd is amazing.


----------



## starthrower

Plucked this out of the B&N bargain bin today.


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> Plucked this out of the B&N bargain bin today.


I am very jealous. I have his recording of the 1st with the Royal Concertgebouw on DG, which I love, but this recordings of the 10th Adagio is my favorite for just the Adagio. I have only the digital download - I never find deals like this in the BN bargain bins.


----------



## Geo Dude

Kleinzeit said:


> View attachment 22574
> 
> 
> Geo Dude! Thank you for your post about Schütz. I didn't know Musicalische Exequien and German Requiem were the same, cuz...the words. Now I do, and this is in the mail.


Excellent! I suspect that Naxos selected a more accessible name...it worked on me.

Thread duty:

A recent order:


----------



## Geo Dude

From a visit to a used CD shop today:


----------



## brotagonist

I guess this really should have been in _Current Listening_, but I did also just get it...

First Playing:

I had read some positive reviews about the Orchestre Suisse-Romande (I no longer recall in relation to what), so I grabbed this (used).

I just checked the Amazon reviews:

A negative reviewer: "Armin Jordan is too smooth and refined for this symphony, seeking too much of the purported influence of Schubert on Mahler; there is not enough rawness of emotion that Mahler's fourth deserves."

A positive reviewer: "[This] needs to sound mystical, it needs to sound lush and langurous, and it needs to flow. It also needs a soprano who can sing with all the characteristics above. Armin Jordan, the Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, and soprano Edith Wiens accomplish all of this to perfection. "

Honestly, I hear nothing of Schubert in this, but it certainly is _very_ smooth-flowing and languorous. I have never heard Mahler so light, idyllic and fanciful. Perhaps that is what the first reviewer means about a lack of raw emotion, but the movements are supposed to be thoughtful, leisurely, restful and comfortable, according to their titles. They most certainly are. The soprano, too, is silky and mellow. I have no other version to compare this to, but it is a nice contrast to the strong forces in the other Mahler symphonies I have (#5 and #7).

Second Playing:

I turned up the volume a fair bit, as the recording is rather quiet. It makes quite a difference ;-)


----------



## starthrower

DrMike said:


> I am very jealous. I have his recording of the 1st with the Royal Concertgebouw on DG, which I love, but this recordings of the 10th Adagio is my favorite for just the Adagio. I have only the digital download - I never find deals like this in the BN bargain bins.


They actually had several Bernstein Sony discs in the bin today. I just bought the Boulez Adagio recording a few days ago, but the sound was not to my liking, so I couldn't pass up the Bernstein disc.


----------



## Conor71

Got these 2:


----------



## chrisco97

http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=599287

Could not refuse *Haydn's* "Surprise" Symphony (which I actually did not own before this purchase), as well as recordings of *Mozart's* "Jupiter" Symphony, *Beethoven's* 5th, and *Schubert's* "Unfinished" (which I have not given a proper listen to yet) for only $2.99...plus great audio quality! 

I would say this is pretty good for a "sampler"... :lol:


----------



## EricABQ

Just purchased the Essential Sibelius set that was discussed in the Amazon mp3 deals thread.


----------



## Blancrocher

My copies of Murray Perahia's recordings of Bach's English Suites just arrived.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

selected arias and choruses from J. S. Bach's B minor mass, conducted by Helmuth Rilling (Bach-Collegium Stuttgart, Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart):









really liking this mass - I'll definitely get around to getting a complete recording.


----------



## Geo Dude




----------



## Bas

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> selected arias and choruses from J. S. Bach's B minor mass, conducted by Helmuth Rilling (Bach-Collegium Stuttgart, Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart):
> 
> View attachment 22694
> 
> 
> really liking this mass - I'll definitely get around to getting a complete recording.


I recommend getting the one by M. Suzuki, or my personal favourite Herrreweghe's


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I really shouldn't have made another order given my back log but since I had to make an order with next day delivery (before 1pm meaning it costs more than the item in the order...but needs must) for my Mother, I thought I may as well bring my own order forward and get the most benefit for the cost of postage which is surprisingly fixed regardless of items.

First of all I have plugged a gap in my opera exploration with Glyndebourne's performance of Cosi Fan Tutte on Blu Ray. Somebody had uploaded it on YouTube and a 15 minute sample much sealed the deal.
View attachment 22741


Being a fan of the singers in question, these two were easy choices.
View attachment 22743
View attachment 22744


Netrebko is a singer I have discovered quite recently but really enjoy, great voice. What sold me on this album was one of the arias from Macbeth. The only thing I am not a fan of is the cover, which to my eyes looks like a photoshop mishap. I could be wrong but the image just looks slightly off in the face.

Terfel is one of my favourite male vocalists. Fantastic on stage and portrays characters well, so an album of villainous performances definitely has appeal. I have been thinking of it for a few months and finally decided to take the plunge.

I have come to really appreciate Requiems and some choral music thanks to Fricsay's recording of Verdi's Requiem and Jochum's and Karajan's interpretations of Bruckner's Te Deum. To that end I have ordered the following after spending some time on YouTube by Dvorak:
View attachment 22745
View attachment 22746


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Although I am more than happy with Fricsay's Verdi Requiem, I am a big fan of Montserrat Caballe, so seeing a recording of her performing the piece with Domingo under Zubin Mehta proved to be too tempting to pass by. I have read generally positive reviews of the performance and of Caballe in particular so I look forward to hearing this:
View attachment 22748


I also noticed that DG have released the second in their Mozart opera series with Cosi Fan Tutte. My only exposure to the opera has been through Klemperer (who as much as I enjoy, can at times be a touch slow - as I found with Le Nozze...) so being as I enjoyed the series' first release (Don Giovanni) and it features Miah Persson and Rolando Villazon I opted to give it a try:
View attachment 22747

(This should have been in the first post but I hit the five image limit so here it is)

Finally, I picked up the following:
View attachment 22749
View attachment 22750
View attachment 22751


Berlioz is a composer I have been started exploring courtesy of Beecham's interpretation of Symphonie Fantastique. I was looking for the next step in La Damnation and this version came highly recommended.

I am a huge fan of Klaus Tennstedt and after hearing his Bruckner 3rd Symphony with this orchestra I had made a mental note to investigate further releases. I am not familiar with Prokofiev's symphonies but this release has very strong reviews and the conductor has never disappointed me yet.

Linking to the Dvorak above, I wanted to explore beyond the symphonies and this CD was recommended to me by a friend so I decided to take the advice.

Being allowed my iPod on at work suddenly looks very advantageous :lol:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

these are really enjoyable. Not are great as Brahms but still enjoyable.


----------



## Geo Dude

Bas said:


> I recommend getting the one by M. Suzuki, or my personal favourite Herrreweghe's


Agreed. Minkowski is also an excellent choice.


----------



## Guest

Monteverdi : Vespro della Beata Vergine - Christina Pluhar, L'Arpeggiata


----------



## arpeggio

​
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Golden Cockerel / Manolov, Sofia National Opera
Release Date: 01/29/2013 
Label: Brilliant Classics Catalog #: 94431 Spars Code: DDD 
Composer: Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov 
Performer: Emil Ugrinov, Elena Stoyanova, Lyubomir Diakowki, Nikolai Stoilov, ... 
Conductor: Dimiter Manolov 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Sofia National Opera Chorus, Sofia National Opera Orchestra 
Number of Discs: 2 
Recorded in: Stereo

Great recording. Excerpt from review:

As the last and altogether the best of Rimsky-Korsakov's operas, The Golden Cockerel surely deserves a recording with a world-class orchestra, conductor and cast - as has happened with the comparable masterpieces of Tchaikovsky and Mussorgsky. Instead, Bulgarian national forces hold the Slavic fort bravely. Disappointment for lack of 'stars' is premature, since the score depends chiefly on vivacity and character, both human and supernatural. The famous 19-minute coloratura showpiece ('The Queen of the Sun's Hymn to the Sun') is beautifully encompassed, and without a touch of strain, by Elena Stoyanova. The personages of the tyrant court are not unduly caricatured, with Nikolai Stoilov as King Dodon and Dyakovski's very high tenor (the Read more composer's 'tenor-altino') as the grotesque Astrologer. Despite sacrifice in refinement of orchestral sound, the composer's harmonic dazzle makes its point.

-- Arthur Jacobs, BBC Music Magazine


----------



## Geo Dude

BPS said:


> Monteverdi : Vespro della Beata Vergine - Christina Pluhar, L'Arpeggiata
> 
> View attachment 22775


Excellent!

And it features Nuria Rial.


----------



## Vesteralen

Last one already received (as recommended on this site).

Other two may be arriving today.


----------



## Vesteralen

AClockworkOrange said:


> Linking to the Dvorak above, I wanted to explore beyond the symphonies and this CD was recommended to me by a friend so I decided to take the advice.


Good choice. I also like their earlier Janacek Quartet release


----------



## Guest

Vesteralen said:


> Last one already received (as recommended on this site).


If you have a moment, please let us know what you think!


----------



## Vesteralen

Vesteralen said:


> View attachment 22820
> 
> 
> Last one already received (as recommended on this site).
> 
> Other two may be arriving today.


I'll be listening to it soon. I'll let you know.

In the meantime, after buying three Dodie Smith novels from Daedalus Books this morning, I went to Archiv and ordered:









A whole disc of van der Aa, just to try it.


----------



## arpeggio

*Rautavaara Choral Works*






​
Rautavaara: Choral Works
Release Date: 10/30/2012 
Label: Ondine Catalog #: 1186 Spars Code: DDD 
Composer: Einojuhani Rautavaara 
Performer: Pia Freund, Lilli Paasikivi, Petteri Salomaa, Jyrki Korhonen, ... 
Conductor: Timo Nuoranne, Leif Segerstam, Eric-Olof Söderstrom 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Finnish Radio Chamber Choir, Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Finnish Philharmonic Choir, ... 
Number of Discs: 4 
Recorded in: Stereo

Sample reviews of some of the original recordings that make up this set:

The Last Frontier

It's taken far too long for classical musicians--and through them, the world's classical audiences--to recognize the substantial creative credentials of 71-year-old Finnish composer Einojuhani Rautavaara. His past and ongoing contributions to 20th century music, especially in the symphonic arena, are now being fully and authoritatively explored--performed and recorded by some of the world's best orchestras, choirs, and soloists. This new recording, part of the "Rautavaara Collection" series on Finnish label Ondine, is an excellent place to begin if you're looking for Read more an introduction to Rautavaara's music.

Rautavaara's music almost invariably conveys a sense of forward motion--another Sibelius trademark--often manifested in layered melodies and ostinato figures. Listen to the opening minutes of the "Fantasy for Chorus and Orchestra, 1997", On the Last Frontier, and you'll literally feel the movement and be carried along with it. Leif Segerstam and his Helsinki Philharmonic really know this music and revel in it--in the best sense of the word. The sound is full and detailed, if slightly boomy in the loudest passages. Rautavaara's music seems to be appearing more often in more places these days, and thanks to labels such as Ondine and BIS, we can expect this welcome trend to continue.

- David Vernier, ClassicsToday.com

Sacred Choral Works

Choral enthusiasts--no, make that all lovers of beautiful, accessible, yet intellectually challenging and emotionally affecting music--put this on your list of absolutely must have discs. And, without running the risk of misrepresenting the music's character one little bit, I assure you that you will be pleasantly surprised to find that these pieces have a profound spiritual depth not born of fashionable compositional or pseudo-ecclesiastical devices (think John Tavener here) but rather spring from impeccable technique--Rautavaara's absolutely "right" instincts for text setting and choral timbre and texture, and from his incredibly vibrant, scintillating harmonic language. It helps to have the composer's own notes that partially explain the works performed and briefly refer to his lifelong interest in "metaphysical and religious topics and texts." If religion is defined as a "feeling for and affinity to infinity", then, Rautavaara says, "I obviously am religious."

The works span a period of 40 years and range from service-oriented yet concert-level music--psalms, a magnificent Magnificat, communion hymns, a setting of The Lord's Prayer, a short Mass, and an Ave Maria--to a beautiful Christmas hymn, "Marjatan jouluvirsi" (Marjatta's Christmas Hymn), taken from Rautavaara's mystery play Marjatta, Lowly Maiden, a setting of the last canto of the Kalevala. There's not an inferior piece among the 15 featured works, and the Finnish Radio Chamber Choir once again amazes us with its superior technique, bright, richly colored tone, and knowing interpretive sense. This is wonderful stuff, and very difficult to sing--but it doesn't have that pretentious, self-consciously complex manner that lesser composers sometimes use to lend (artificial) legitimacy to second-rate work. It's clear, from this and several other recent recordings of Rautavaara's music, instrumental and vocal, that this 71-year-old Finnish master truly commands a musical language that's not only very much of and in the present, but that, because it follows its own original course, will continue to be heard when the bells toll for the third millennium.

- David Vernier, ClassicsToday.com

Vigilia
If the prospect of an all-night vigil sung unaccompanied in Finnish doesn't enthrall you, don't worry: you're not alone. But give this disc a try, if you can: it delivers far more than it promises. Einojuhani Rautavaara is not only Finland's leading composer of symphonies, he is also a fine setter of words, as a substantial corpus of choral and other vocal works testifies. The inspiration for Vigilia, subtitled 'All-Night Vigil in Memory of St John the Baptist', was a childhood visit to an island monastery, where the impressionable youngster experienced tolling bells, bearded monks in robes, and saints, kings and angels in iconic form. These dazzling images were distilled many years later into two unaccompanied service settings, Vespers and Matins, that draw on a comparably rich variety of textures and techniques: growling bassi profundi, soloists appearing both singly and in pairs, and a chorus that occasionally breaks into expressive glissandi and clusters. The Finnish Radio Chamber Choir under Timo Nuoranne is more than a match for all this, communicating a wide emotional range with urgency and unassuming virtuosity. The five soloists are equally admirable, and the end result is a work that can give immense satisfaction on both aesthetic and spiritual levels.
Performance: 5 (out of 5); Sound: 5 (out of 5)

- Barry Millington, BBC Music Magazine Read less


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. Haydn, Schöpfungsmesse/W. A. Mozart, Spaur-Messe, K258 (George Guest, Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge).









Ludwig van Beethoven, Piano Concertos 4 and 5, 'Emperor' (Stefan Vladar, Piano; Barry Wordsworth, Capella Istropolitana).


----------



## DavidA

Bartok String Quartets - Emerson Quartet.

I'll have to summon up the courage to listen to them sometime!


----------



## Geo Dude

DavidA said:


> Bartok String Quartets - Emerson Quartet.
> 
> I'll have to summon up the courage to listen to them sometime!


:lol: I'm working on Bartok, among others, now. I know the feeling.


----------



## MagneticGhost

A modern oratorio








and some 19th Century Dance Music - Three to the Floor








from a local charity shop


----------



## Tero

I had got Jordi Savall's 2 CD Rameau set. Very well done, enjoyable 4 suites from operas. But the Indes Galantes suite is short. So I went and ordered the old Frand Bruggen disc. However, there are multiple selections available from other conductors, not all are the same tracks.









I had an old Black Pearl disc with a very brief suite, lost or sold it. Never sell any Black Pearl budget discs from the 1990s. You will never see that disc again.


----------



## arpeggio

*Schubert Octet & String Quintet*






​
Schubert: Octet, String Quintet
Release Date: 05/22/2007 
Label: Apex Catalog #: 699841 Spars Code: ADD 
Composer: Franz Schubert 
Performer: Jörg Baumann 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Berlin Soloists, Brandis String Quartet 
Number of Discs: 2 
Recorded in: Stereo

Excerpt from review:

"Two of Schubert's most satisfying chamber pieces together in one place, almost an embarrassment of riches. The Octet is long, leisurely and earthbound in the best sense of the word. The String Quintet has already gone to heaven and sends back messages from beyond. I'm not sure I would play both performances at one sitting: too much beauty to absorb at a single gulp." - Bernard Holland, The New York Times [11/30/2007]

I concur. Great performance.


----------



## samurai

Two days ago, from* Amazon: 
*
Cream--*The Very Best Of 
*Doobie Brothers-/-*Taking It To The Streets, Living On The Fault Line/Minute by Minute

*


----------



## samurai

Earlier today, once again from *Amazon: *


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

W. A. Mozart, Requiem Mass, Ave Verum Corpus (Sir Neville Marriner; Academy of St. Martin in the Fields Chorus, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields).


----------



## arpeggio

*Outstanding Fleming*






​
RAVEL Shéhérazade. MESSIAEN Poèmes pour Mi. DUTILLEUX 2 Sonnets de Jean Cassou. Le Temps l'Horloge 1 • Renée Fleming (sop); Alan Gilbert, 1 Seiji Ozawa, cond; French RPO; 1 French Natl O • DECCA 16543-02

Excerpt from a review:

"A good friend of mine sent me Susanna Phillips's new recital of French songs by Debussy, Fauré, and this same Messiaen cycle, on Bridge 9356. Since it was a recent CD, I was tempted to review it separately, but to be honest, I found Phillips to be good but not great. Part of it is her rather indifferent pianist, Myra Huang, who doesn't sound as if she has a clue what the songs of Fauré or Debussy are about, but even in the Messiaen cycle-which is, surprisingly, much better than the older fare-Phillips is just good. She has a nice, bright soprano voice, not really cookie-cutter but not highly distinctive either, yet it is only in Poèmes pour Mi that she seems to come to life.

"Putting on Renée Fleming immediately after is like going from a black-and-white, two-dimensional photo to 3-D digital color. Nor is it just that conductor Alan Gilbert does a much better job of accompanying Fleming, though he does. To begin with, Fleming has the immeasurably better, richer, and more interesting voice; she employs that extraordinary voice in a performance that has both musical accuracy and true emotional depth; and, moreover, Fleming seems to have internalized Messiaen's songs to the point where she doesn't just know them or understand them, but somehow "sees" what the composer saw in his mind when composing them.

"In short, this is an extraordinary feat, but it is not-as it is in the Phillips recital-an isolated high point. Her performances of the Dutilleux material ( Le Temps l'Horlage with Ozawa is the premiere performance) and the Ravel Shéhérazade retain the magical spell of the Messiaen. I saw Fleming, on TV, perform the Ravel cycle roughly a decade ago with the New York Philharmonic conducted by Andrew Davis. At that time, Fleming could blow hot or cold interpretively, and I knew that it would take a great conductor-someone of Davis's high abilities-to draw a great performance out of her. He did so. Yet this studio recording directed by Alan Gilbert is, if I may be so immodest to say so, not only greater but perhaps the greatest recording of this orchestral song cycle ever put on disc. True, the Fleming voice was younger and fresher a decade ago, but just listen to the extraordinary range of colors she employs in this cycle. It is, in some ways, a slightly darker range of hues, ochres and sepias compared to the blues and silvers of yore, but they are used with the skill of a master painter. Never in my life have I heard a performance so affecting, so rich, so artistically done down to the last demisemiquaver.

"This is, quite simply, an extraordinary disc. I'll go further: This is desert-island material."

FANFARE: Lynn René Bayley

If one likes this type of music, and awsome recording.


----------



## Conor71

Quite a few in the last couple of days - all downloads:

All of Hovhaness on Naxos (6 Discs)
All of Yoshimatsu on Chandos (7 Discs)
this:


----------



## Andolink

David Philip Hefti: works for orchestra and large ensemble








Raphaël Cendo: ROKH I-III


----------



## cwarchc

My quest for Satie continues









One I wouldn't normally buy, but for £0.01, it would have been rude not too


----------



## bejart

These are on the way from 3rd party sellers on Amazon ---

View attachment 22993
View attachment 22994
View attachment 22995
View attachment 22996


----------



## Cheyenne

A new one: I gave the old one to a girl so impressed she basically said 'I must have this'.










I really wanted Gergiev's Performance of Schnittke's Viola Concerto with the VPO.


----------



## arpeggio

*Wow! I have got to get this!!!*



Conor71 said:


> Quite a few in the last couple of days - all downloads:
> 
> All of Hovhaness on Naxos (6 Discs)
> All of Yoshimatsu on Chandos (7 Discs)
> this:


Wow! I have got to get this. I have performed the _Lord of the Rings_. I am unfamiliar with the other works. Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Ukko

About an hour ago, from Berkshire Record Outlet:

1. APR 5568-APR
Schubert, 'Wanderer' Fantasy; Piano Sonatas in a, D.537 &...
Format: CD, Qty: 1, Price: $1.99 ($1.99 ea.) (Ronald Smith)
Code: 123663

2. TROY 194-ALBANY
Corigliano, Voyage [1984]. Elliott Carter, Elegy [1952]. ...
Format: CD, Qty: 1, Price: $1.99 ($1.99 ea.)
Code: 156179

3. APR 5557-APR
Liszt, Sonata in b; Les jeux d'eau a la Villa d'Este; Hun...
Format: CD, Qty: 1, Price: $1.99 ($1.99 ea.) (Ronald Smith)
Code: 123667

4. BCD 9216-BRIDGE
Gibbons, Lord of Salisbury Pavane and Galliard. Sweelinck...
Format: CD, Qty: 1, Price: $5.99 ($5.99 ea.)
Code: 151199

5. TROY 883-ALBANY
Thomson, Virgil: Concerto for Cello and Orchestra [w.Nash...
Format: CD, Qty: 1, Price: $1.99 ($1.99 ea.)
Code: 156176

6. APR 7032-APR
Alkan, Marche Funebre Op.26; Etudes Op.35 #'s 10-12; I.er...
Format: CD, Qty: 1, Price: $13.98 ($13.98 ea.) (Ronald Smith et al)
Code: 125676


----------



## Conor71

arpeggio said:


> Wow! I have got to get this. I have performed the _Lord of the Rings_. I am unfamiliar with the other works. Thanks!!!!!!


Youre welcome  - the other works on the set are as good as the Lord Of The Rings too. This really is a great release!.


----------



## Conor71

Got these 3:


----------



## Guest

Bought some early music: 

Ensemble Oni Wytars - From Byzantium to Andalusia: Medieval Music and Poetry (Naxos)
Marc Lewon, Ensemble Leones - Neidhart: A Minnesinger and his 'Vale of Tears' (Naxos)
Tonus Peregrinus - Sacred Music from Notre-Dame Cathedral (Naxos)

The Newberry Consort - Music for a Medieval Banquet (Harmonia Mundi)
Jordi Savall - Alfonso X El Sabio: Cantigas De Santa Maria (Alia Vox)
Blue Heron Renaissance Choir - Dufay: Motets, Hymns, Chansons, Sanctus Papale (Blue Heron)

Too lazy to hunt for pics.


----------



## arpeggio

*Britten Chamber works*






​
Sample reviews of some of the original recordings that make up this set:

Cello Suites
Benjamin Britten's suites for Read more solo cello have been extensively documented. The diversity and scope among various recordings of these works seems remarkable, given that the oldest of them was written only in 1964. Mstislav Rostropovich recorded his Decca accounts of Britten's Op. 65 Cello Sonata and solo Suites Nos. 1 & 2 in the late 1960s. In the sonata, the partnership between composer and cellist produces a performance of unsurpassed natural authority. Rostropovich premiered Britten's last cello suite on December 21, 1974. It was their last meeting; he never could bring himself to record it, and thus his cycle remains incomplete, which removes it from contention. Among those who have completed the trilogy, Pieter Wispelwey's idiosyncratic account on Channel Classics deserves high praise, as does Torleif Thedéen's arresting BIS cycle.

These suites are rapidly becoming the province of the young guns of the cello world. The latest, and in my view the most outstanding exploration yet, is this new cycle from Norwegian virtuoso Truls Mørk. These performances are exceptional in all respects. As a technician, Mørk is incredible--he overcomes the huge obstacles presented by this music with complete assurance. Take for example the Presto movement of Suite III; it's rarely sounded completely in control on disc, but it does here. Although Mørk's astounding mechanical ability enables him to regularly outclass Rostropovich, he also manages to engage the sensual and inward-looking aspects of this music with sensitivity. In the last suite, he gives a darkly measured reading, delivered with all the technical rigor you'd expect, and the Russian prayer for the dead at the close distills doubt and fragility through utmost simplicity of expression. These performances are effortlessly shaped, and the cellist is never tempted to push the music beyond its own naturally unfolding pace. An exceptionally moving disc, and in my estimation, the finest traversal of the Britten suites yet to be recorded.

--Michael Jameson, ClassicsToday.com

Ovid Metamorphoses, Cello Sonata, Suite 
It's the lesser Britten we encounter on this disc, with works which might command little attention if we didn't know the major compositions they echo or anticipate. Distinctiveness of style is all-pervading, even so, and these generally first-class, finely recorded performances make an attractively varied programme.

The Elegy for solo viola (1930) is one of those early pieces which reveal not only a precocious technique but also an expressive depth to which many of Britten's early critics were strangely deaf. On the evidence of the Suite for violin and piano (1934-5) one might not blame them, even though to hear the final ''Waltz'' (with its strong echoes of Debussy's L'isle joyeuse) as a flamboyant display piece and nothing more is to miss overtones of anxiety and foreboding that would become crucial to Britten's early operas.

The Ovid Metamorphoses (1951) may be the merest trifles compared with the larger-scale works of the immediate post-war period, but in their melodic spontaneity and formal poise there is nothing trivial about them. It is perhaps in its relative lack of melodic freedom that the Cello Sonata (1961) disappoints: only in the solo suites did Britten achieve a complete creative response to Rostropovich's unique musical personality. But the sonata is still expertly crafted.

I almost suspect conscious intent on the part of Moray Welsh and John Lenehan not to imitate the fervent Rostropovich/Britten style in their performance. By comparison, they sound cool, at least at first, though the climaxes have appropriate intensity and the overall impression is good. Similarly, Roy Carter is less tempted than some oboists to point up every twist and turn of the Metamorphoses. This is a beautifully controlled performance, attractive in its very understatement. As for the Elegy and the Suite, they are outstandingly well played.

-- Gramophone [7/1995]

Piano Music, Duo Piano Music
Britten was a superb pianist, and as a composer he always preferred to have the piano to hand. Strange then that his solo piano works should be on the whole so disappointing. The facility is - as you'd expect - striking, but depths are avoided in favour of that typical idealised boyish charm (not to everyone's taste) and occasional flashes of mercurial wit and/or naughty-boy wrong-note humour. Stephen Hough is at his lucid, seductive best, and the recordings serve him and duo-partner Ronan O'Hora well; but it's the two-piano works which leave the strongest impression - the humour has a sharper edge, the invention more contrapuntal muscle and emotional force. Still, none of it is really great Britten.

Performance: 5 (out of 5); Sound: 5 (out of 5)

-- Stephen Johnson, BBC Music Magazine

Quartets, Phantasies
Either side of a hiatus of thirty years, during which opera had first call on his attentions, Britten wrote string quartets, among the first and last pieces he completed. A number of impressive if somewhat unmemorable products of his brilliant youth precede the first numbered quartet, composed in 1941. No. 2 followed four years later; No. 3 not until 1975, premiered the following year, a fortnight after Britten's death. The surefooted Endellion Quartet are a safe recommendation, equally at home in the vivid, impulsive juvenilia and the spectral death-thoughts of Britten's final utterance in the medium.

-- Christopher Wood, BBC Music Magazine


----------



## Geo Dude




----------



## Guest

I caved and drank the koolaid.


----------



## brotagonist

I wanted some more Prokofiev, obscure and chamber. I was not prepared to spend $25 on the Kremer/Argerich, and theirs doesn't even have the Double Sonata, which I felt was a selling point, but I got the brothers Kuusisto for $5. Gramophone seems to like it, judging by the back cover, but I would have gotten it anyway.


----------



## Bas

G.F. Handel: Esther, HWV50a
Dir. John Butt (he is a genius!)
Dunedin Consort & Players


----------



## realdealblues

View attachment 23208


Dvorak: Symphonic Works
Vaclav Neumann & The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra

I've honestly never cared for the famed Kertesz recordings. I have Kubelik, Rowicki and a few other but I wanted to explore Dvorak deeper with someone new and after reading several reviews I've decided Neumann's 1st cycle was my next stop.


----------



## Guest

Keyboard concerti <3


----------



## brotagonist

I'm still on a Prokofiev binge, and corresponding to my interest is today's reissue (in Canada) of Ashkenazy's recording of the 'War' Sonatas 6-8:


----------



## arpeggio

*Manhatten Music*






​
Excerpt of review:

Elegant, laid-back performances and sonorous recordings sum up the spirit of a city.

It's an illustrious crew that gathered to pay unrelated homage to New York City and the legendary Mercury "Living Presence" recordings of Frederick Fennell and his Eastman Wind Ensemble (EWE). There's Bramwell Tovey, music director of the Vancouver Symphony, and Jeff Tyzik, popular pops conductor in Vancouver, Rochester and Portland. And, of course, the combined forces of Canadian Brass and the current EWE conducted by the ensemble's fourth conductor, Mark Davis Scatterday.

It's an odd combination of retro and current music-making and technology. The recordings, produced by Dixon Van Winkle and made in the Read more Eastman Theater in Rochester, the location of the 1950 Mercury recordings of the EWE and a beautiful 1920s concert hall in the second stage of a major renovation to be completed in 2010, have extraordinary depth and impressive deep bass, qualities which to some might seem the antithesis of Mercury's outrageously up-front, almost self-consciously audiophile analogue sound in the 1950s. The performances, too, are more elegant and laid-back than Fennell obtained from his bands. Perhaps it's the music, each of the arrangements and original compositions created specifically for the project. Tovey's 18-minute Manhattan Music has, appropriately enough, the sleek, sophisticated feel of Manhattan chic, cool and jaunty. The arrangements of Bernstein and Rayburn Wright, a beloved figure in the history of jazz studies and performance, are beautifully if a bit anonymously played.

Fortunately, the concluding work, Tyzik's five-movement, 23-minute New York Cityscape, which begins with a rag and a tango and ends with a tarantella that whirls away into the night, is anything but anonymous. The most beautiful moment on the disc, in fact, is the work's fourth movement, "African Dance (Wall Street & East River c1709)", which, considering the massed brass forces, has a totally unexpected, almost subliminal hypnotic power.

Much of the excellent liner-note explains how this project came to be, provides background on the history of and the relationship between Mercury and the EWE, and details ArkivMusic.com's part in the proceedings, with a plug for the website's increasingly invaluable "print on demand" service.

-- Laurence Vittes, Gramophone [4/2009

This is a great performance and recording. If one likes jazz inspired symphonic works they will love this.

I have one little subjective and opinionated problem with _The Shaker Suite _and many will probably disagree. Copland was so effective when he incorporated the Shaker Melody "Simple Gift" in _Appalachian Spring_ that whenever another composer employs it in a work, it still sounds like Copland. No matter how charming that melody is, Copland has cornered the market on it.

That would be and interesting question. Maybe we should start a new thread. Has anyone ever heard of an arrangement of "Simple Gifts" that does not sound like Copland?


----------



## Geo Dude

On a trip to San Antonio today I decided to swing by a used book store that I've had good results with before; specifically I was looking for a disc of Villa-Lobos' works for solo guitar that I'd seen floating around there. I found a goldmine. The grand total was under $60:


----------



## Geo Dude




----------



## Geo Dude




----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> View attachment 23126
> 
> 
> I wanted some more Prokofiev, obscure and chamber. I was not prepared to spend $25 on the Kremer/Argerich, and theirs doesn't even have the Double Sonata, which I felt was a selling point, but I got the brothers Kuusisto for $5. Gramophone seems to like it, judging by the back cover, but I would have gotten it anyway.


FWIW the Kremer & Argerich reissue is much cheaper...

View attachment 23244


I had the original release, didn't care for it, eventually culling it. :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## brotagonist

Vaneyes said:


> FWIW the Kremer & Argerich reissue is much cheaper...


I had looked at both of those albums and didn't even realize I was looking at a reissue  Still, I think the _Double Sonata_ is a more important work than the _5 Melodies_. I understand why Argerich/Kremer selected them, however, as they could fill up their album without using outside performers.

I had read favourable things about the _Double Sonata_, though, so I was rather fixated on the Kuusisto brothers, once I saw that I could get _Violin Sonatas 1 & 2_ plus the _Double Sonata_ on one disc. With one brother playing each sonata with a different pianist and playing the _Double Sonata_ together, it just seemed to fit so nicely for them, that I was attracted to the album.

Also, I have collected a number of the Apex reissues, so they are getting to be a little tradition with me ;-) They seem to be reissues of very good albums from the past, from Erato, Teldec, Finlandia and other labels, and I sure love their prices... under $8 delivered, for the most part.


----------



## Conor71

Got this set :


----------



## samurai

From *Amazon, *earlier tonight:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have sold some bits off so I could pick up the following:
View attachment 23333
View attachment 23334


View attachment 23335
View attachment 23336


View attachment 23337


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Also these:

View attachment 23338
View attachment 23339


View attachment 23340
View attachment 23341


View attachment 23342


----------



## Celloman

I'm waiting for this one to arrive at my doorstep:









My first Donizetti opera purchase...AND my first Sutherland recording.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Celloman said:


> I'm waiting for this one to arrive at my doorstep:
> 
> View attachment 23348
> 
> 
> My first Donizetti opera purchase...AND my first Sutherland recording.


I was looking at that album when I made my previous order. However, I want to save up to get Sutherland's Rigoletto with Bonynge First.


----------



## arpeggio

*Harken Hardenberger-Contemporary Trumpet Concertos*






​
20/21 - Gruber, Eötvös, Turnage / Hardenberger, Et Al
Release Date: 08/08/2006 
Label: Deutsche Grammophon Catalog #: 000672602 Spars Code: DDD 
Composer: Peter Eötvös, Heinz Karl "Nali" Gruber, Mark-Anthony Turnage 
Performer: Håkan Hardenberger 
Conductor: Peter Eötvös 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra 
Number of Discs: 1 
Recorded in: Stereo

Excerpt of review:

Classics Today 10/10

To the small body of concerted works for trumpet come these three amazing compositions that go a long way to redefine the genre. H.K. Gruber's glittering, phantasmagorical Aerial opens in a misty atmosphere wherein the solo trumpet plays in its dark, lowest register. This, along with a relaxed embouchure that causes the tone to split in two, results in the trumpet sounding very much like a foghorn. Indeed, through his stunning technique trumpeter Hakan Hardenberger is able to create a sound that gives the impression of two or three soloists playing from different parts of the stage. Aerial's second movement, "Gone Dancing", is an acrobatic free-for-all featuring some simply breathtaking Read more solo writing that Hardenberger negotiates with seeming ease.

A blaring elephant opens Peter Eötvös' Jet Stream, accompanied by a phalanx of crashing and clanging percussion. In this work Hardenberger actually does have three other trumpeters shadowing him, and the affect is arresting. This is the most modernist of the three works on this disc, but the atmosphere Eötvös conjures is mesmerizing, like some pagan ritual from a distant planet.

Mark-Anthony Turnage's jazz-inflected From the Wreckage brings us back to earth, though this too is full of surprises. A hard light glints over this music, which sounds like a mash-up of Duke Ellington and Alban Berg. The harsh, gloomy atmosphere of Berg's Lulu serves as a launching point, after which the music slowly rises from dark despair to angry activity. It never really gets happy, but it's invigorating nonetheless, especially as Hardenberger's solo line becomes increasingly frantic. At the climax, the music careens into a demented hyperkinetic ragtime before running out of steam and settling into a poignant, resigned close.

Hardenberger proves to be one of most prodigiously talented musicians alive today, playing the B-flat, C, and piccolo trumpets, as well as the flugelhorn and cow horn (and even vocalizing through his horn in Aerial) with impeccable, confident tone, all the while popping off high notes that would make Maynard Ferguson jealous. Partnering with him is Peter Eötvös leading the Gothenburg Symphony in brilliant and bracing accompaniments, all captured in DG's spacious, vividly detailed recording. This release is a thrill for trumpet aficionados and new music fans alike. Enthusiastically recommended! [11/9/2006]
--Victor Carr Jr, ClassicsToday.com


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

AClockworkOrange said:


> I have sold some bits off so I could pick up the following:
> View attachment 23335


That Mahler set is truly magnificent.


----------



## Vesteralen

Bargain prices on the DVDs


----------



## AndyS

Just took delivery of the Bohm Ariadne auf Naxos - last one I needed to finish my Bohm/Strauss collection


----------



## Geo Dude

From a used CD shop:


----------



## Andolink

Vol. 34 of Suzuki's Bach Cantata cycle


----------



## TrevBus

Celloman said:


> I'm waiting for this one to arrive at my doorstep:
> 
> View attachment 23348
> 
> 
> My first Donizetti opera purchase...AND my first Sutherland recording.


I have this and it is very good. Got it for Ghiaurov alone, as I tend to do w/most opera recordings.


----------



## arpeggio

*Albéniz-Pepita Jiménez*






​
Albéniz: Pepita Jiménez / Eusebio, Domingo, Et Al
Release Date: 11/14/2006 
Label: Deutsche Grammophon Catalog #: 000747202 Spars Code: DDD 
Composer: Isaac Albeniz 
Performer: Carol Vaness, Placido Domingo, Carlos Chausson, Jane Henschel, ... 
Conductor: José De Eusebio 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Madrid Community Chorus, Madrid Community Orchestra 
Number of Discs: 2 
Recorded in: Stereo 
Length: 1 Hours 31 Mins.

Excerpt of review:

This album was nominated for the 2008 Grammy Award for "Best Opera Recording."

Than this more strange they scarce do come. That homely sentiment, with syntax influenced by the extraordinary English libretto, might be a natural first reaction to this otherwise very Spanish opera. Readers will not come to it utterly unprepared. Merlin and Henry Clifford have preceded it in the CD catalogues, both of them products of this collaboration between Albéniz and his English patron Francis Burdett Money-Coutts. Pepita Jiménez is based on a novel of provincial Spanish life by Juan Valera, more home-grown to Albéniz than to MoneyCourts who, it must be said, wrote a brand of Read more English all his own irrespective of time or place.

The peculiarity of the English is not the only oddity. It seems that throughout the opera's long-interrupted history it has been a matter of opinion as to whether the heroine lives or dies at the end, and whether, if living, she is united with young Don Luis in a conventional happy ending (and if so, is it truly happy, in that he will have had to renounce his intentions of entering the Church?). I think I know the answer to that one (the music tells us), but am puzzled by Act 1 ending with Luis going off to fight a duel of which nothing more appears to come in Act 2. There is also a musical anomaly: Act I is mostly loud and restless, Act 2 slower and more gentle. I much prefer Act 2.

The recording, like its predecessors, is conducted by José De Eusebio, to whom in large measure it owes its existence. He has edited the score, based on the revised version of 1905, nine years after the Barcelona premiere. As with Merlin, he has the support of Plácido Domingo, in fine voice and singing with conviction. Carol Vaness no longer has the freshness or firmness of voice to do full justice to the heroine's music but gives unstintingly and effectively. In the important role of the maid, Antoñona, Jane Henschel brings strong character and a sturdy voice. All have difficulty from time to time in getting their words across, partly because clear enunciation does not always ensure clarity, partly because the orchestra sometimes overwhelms. The "spectacularly beautiful and successful orchestration" is an aspect of the score which Eusebio has been most determined to demonstrate. He also claims "objective criteria and emotional sincerity"; to both of which, as Money-Courts might put it, he shall have no gainsaying from me.

-- John Steane, Gramophone [Awards Issue, 2006]

I liked the performance better than the above reviewer. Some really nice music.


----------



## bejart

Bought these recently from 3rd party sellers on Amazon --

View attachment 23559
View attachment 23560
View attachment 23561


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Conor71 said:


> Got this set :


Hmmm... I'm not big on the Russians... but I just may have to get the Gliere set... along with Wallfisch's performance of Pierre Rode's violin Caprices... which I am currently listening to... and greatly enjoying on Spotify:


----------



## Geo Dude




----------



## cagerty

Just purchased these babies!


----------



## Winterreisender

I felt the urge to listen to some renaissance dance music, so purcahsed these two:

Praetorius' Dances from Terpsichore








Susato's Dansereye


----------



## GiulioCesare

All this Wagner talk made me reconsider my long-standing Wagner dislike. I decided to give him another shot, and realising a classical music collection with zero Wagner CDs is by all means incomplete, I began my search for a Ring set. This Furtwängler 13 CD Boxset looked appealing. A reputable conductor, good reviews and an affordable price. Besides, I liked the cover design. It would sit so well in my shelf, between the works of Vivaldi, Antonio and Zelenka, Jan!

My enthusiasm vanished this morning when I unpacked the thing to find an almost vinyl-size boxset, with each Ring opera in one corner and a huge booklet. Not cool... Now I have to place it on the opposite shelf, right below the cheesy champagne glasses.


----------



## maestro267

My third disc of Petrenko's Shostakovich cycle, after Nos. 6 & 12, and No. 11.


----------



## arpeggio

*Casella Orchestral Music-Part 1*

Naxos has released a series of recordings dedicated to the orchestral music of Alfredo Casella. Earlier in this thread there have been entries on some of these recordings. Most of them have recieved excellant reviews.


















​


----------



## arpeggio

*Casella Orchestral Music-Part 2*

Casella orchestral music-part 2


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. Haydn, Die Jahreszeiten/The Seasons - Arien & Chöre/Arias & Choruses (John Eliot Gardiner; The Monteverdi Choir; The English Baroque Soloists).

My copy of the Seasons was missing 'So lohnet die Natur den Fleiß' - an important aria/chorus piece, so I had to complete the collection . The Gardiner interpretation has a punch, I like it.


----------



## PrimoUomo

Händel - Rodelinda (La Stagione; Michael Schneider): The reviewers on amazon hates it, but John Wall on newolde.com likes it.

Rivals - Arias for Farinelli and Co. (David Hansen and Academia Montis Regalis): Good music, fantastic sung and played, one of the best cd's i'd ever purchased.

Telemann - Danish Cantatas: I'm danish myself, so it might be interesting to listen to it.

Two old LP's: Ercole Amante and Naïs (English Bach Festival Baroque Orchestra): Two really rare LP's and i'd purchased only for 60 kr. per item in Accord in Copenhagen.


----------



## bejart

These are on the way from 3rd party sellers on Amazon ---

View attachment 23782
View attachment 23783
View attachment 23784
View attachment 23785


----------



## DaDirkNL

Just now i bought Tafelmusik from Georg Telemann with Reinhard Goebel and the Musica Antique Koln


----------



## TrevBus

2 seperate recordings of Haydn Masses. John Eliot Gardiner Conducting.
Both recording on the Philips label

LORD NELSON MASS
THERESE MASS

HELLIGMESSE
PAUKENMESSE(mass in time of war)


----------



## Vesteralen

I'm planning on buying three Sinfoyne discs, and since this was the out-of-print one, I thought I should start with it. Only one track has the actual composed music for the piece, the rest are the original female troubadours' (trobairitz) lyrics set to music of near contemporaries.


----------



## nannerl

Mistuko Uchida & Cleveland Orchestra's MOZART Piano Concerto 9 + 21 - sublime


----------



## Bas

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


Oh, you should buy that one! It is excellent!


----------



## Sid James

*Schumann *Symphonies 1-4 & overtures - Vienna PO/Zubin Mehta:










*Mozart* Symphonies 33, 39, 40 - Vienna PO/Istvan Kertesz:










*Mendelssohn* Midsummer Night's Dream Opp. 21 & 61; *Schubert* Rosamunde Incidental Music - Chicago SO/James Levine:


----------



## Andolink

Continuing the exploration of Suzuki's Bach cantata cycle with Vol. 49


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

How did you like A Midsummer Night's Dream?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

DaDirkNL said:


> Just now i bought Tafelmusik from Georg Telemann with Reinhard Goebel and the Musica Antique Koln
> View attachment 23793


cool, how do you like it? I've been thinking of getting that one too.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

TrevBus said:


> 2 seperate recordings of Haydn Masses. John Eliot Gardiner Conducting.
> Both recording on the Philips label
> 
> LORD NELSON MASS
> THERESE MASS
> 
> HELLIGMESSE
> PAUKENMESSE(mass in time of war)


I have all of the above except the Paukenmesse. Recently listened to the Heiligmesse on that record, it was great.


----------



## realdealblues

Ordered this one today.
View attachment 23912

Charles Munch Conducts Romantic Masterworks

His Schubert 9 I consider to be about the finest you can get.


----------



## Geo Dude




----------



## Geo Dude




----------



## TrevBus

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I have all of the above except the Paukenmesse. Recently listened to the Heiligmesse on that record, it was great.


As good as Helligmesse was on this disc, the Paukenmese was fantastic. Get this one, I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## TrevBus

cagerty said:


> Just purchased these babies!
> 
> View attachment 23596
> 
> 
> View attachment 23597
> 
> 
> View attachment 23600


I have both of the Karlowicz's recordings. Love them.


----------



## maestro267

arpeggio said:


> Casella orchestral music-part 2


I've got this recording of the 2nd Symphony, and it's an epic work! So stormy and turbulent throughout (especially in mvts. 1, 2 & 4), and the Epilogue has one of the most incredible build-ups, the tension being unbearable, before finally releasing itself with a massive C major chord with bells and organ included.


----------



## bejart

Time I spent more money on CDs. These all from 3rd party sellers on Amazon ---

View attachment 23966
View attachment 23967
View attachment 23968


----------



## DaDirkNL

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> cool, how do you like it? I've been thinking of getting that one too.


It's brilliant, very high quality and and great interpretation.


----------



## Andolink

On to Vol. 33 of Suzuki's Bach cantata cycle...


----------



## MagneticGhost

A small collection of some of the wonderful cds I found at the car boot sale today.


----------



## MagneticGhost

It was a bonanza.
So pleased to find such goodies. Bought a few 80's compilations as well.
18 cds in total.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Well, as mentioned in the Current Listening thread where I was listening to Kathleen Ferrier in Mahler's Lied Von Der Erde, I was tempted to pick up a copy of Mahler's Resurrection Symphony with Kathleen Ferrier I spotted on Amazon. I have ordered it but hopefully the 2-3 weeks wait is going to be worth it. I'm under no illusions about the sound quality and I accept it as par for the course.
View attachment 24040


----------



## Vesteralen

TC driving me into the poorhouse....


----------



## brotagonist

I recently read _How to Listen to Great Music_ by Robert Greenberg. Luckily, I already had most of the music he talked about, but there were some scintillating works that I was compelled to buy: Greenberg was that convincing. I thought I had enough Haydn symphonies, but he convinced me to pick up the 'London' Symphonies, too. I have been fond of Harnoncourt's interpretations, so I took a gamble, after reading some pro and contra reviews. It showed up today!


----------



## Sid James

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> How did you like A Midsummer Night's Dream?


I enjoyed it, Schubert's Rosamunde on the cd is good too. I already had the famous orchestral bits of Midsummer, but not the whole incidental music (with the songs). So getting this ticked that box, as well as Rosamunde. A good buy all round for me, and to me these sound fine compared to other recordings I've heard of them.


----------



## EricABQ

This morning I downloaded a Bach Guild set of Haydn symphonies for 2.99 from Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Symphonies/dp/B007Q067V8/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1378295712&sr=8-10&keywords=haydn+symphonies

Quite a few symphonies, and most of them are not repeats from the Big Haydn Box, so between the two of them it's a pretty good set of the symphonies.


----------



## Guest

A Feather on the Breath of God: Sequences and Hymns by Hildegard von Bingen - Emma Kirkby; Christopher Page; Gothic Voices - Hyperion

I found this CD at my favorite used CD and book store on Monday. The booklet was a little battered, but the CD was pristine, and I got it for $1.45! I have heard this before, but only from a library copy. This is exceptional Medieval music. Von Bingen is amazing, and this recording is a classic. It won Gramophone Record award for Early Music back in 1983.


----------



## Ondine

Sibelius has been one of the most refreshing discoveries I have made since years:









Complete Symphonic Poems.
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra
Vassily Sinaisky
Brilliant Records

and...









Delicious Lute Music!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have recently picked up a couple of discs.

View attachment 24202

This may just be one of my favourite recordings of Beethoven's 4th Symphony (along with Furtwangler and Kempe). I found it when I stumbled upon the first movement on YouTube and I was hooked. An excellent, well paced interpretation.

View attachment 24203

I have been looking for a more modern recording of Tristan & Isolde for a while (my main version presently being Wagner's excellent recording with Kirsten Flagstad) and this is where I eventually settled.

View attachment 24204

My only exposure to Rigoletto has been the MET Blu Ray with Damrau et al. When it came to picking a CD recording, this seemed to be the most strongly recommended version. The samples on Amazon helped make the decision too.

View attachment 24205
View attachment 24206

I have been listening to a lot of Otto Klemperer thanks to some EMI's recent Legacy box sets but for some reason I always marginalised the Romantic Symphonies boxed set. This changed after hearing recordings of Tchaikovsky and Schumann which I discovered were in this boxed set. It surprised me, particularly the Tchaikovsky. In the end, I had to have it.

Fidelio is one of Beethoven's jewels. Kelmperer is an enigma in this area. On the one hand I love his conducting and interpretation of the Piano Concertos with Daniel Barenboim and the epic Missa Solemnis yet the a few of symphonies just don't seem to click with me, especially 9th. After much YouTube and Amazon/iTunes sample research I found that his Fidelio falls into the camp of the Concertos/Solemnis so I picked it up.

The pairing of Otto Klemperer and the Philharmonia Orchestra is truly an immense and powerful one.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Nono*: La Lontanaza Nostalgica Utopica Futura, w. Arditti & Richard (rec. 1991).


----------



## bejart

These are on the way from 3rd party sellers on Amazon --

View attachment 24278
View attachment 24279
View attachment 24280
View attachment 24281
View attachment 24282


----------



## Vesteralen

Having discovered too late that I ordered two CDs from Sinfonye thinking they were "Gothic Voices", I decided to ordered one of theirs, too.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. Haydn, Piano Sonatas (Emanuel Ax).









G. P. Telemann, Wind Concertos (Camerata Köln).


----------



## EricABQ

Just ordered the Maria Lettberg complete Scriabin piano music set.

An interesting deal with this set. An Itunes download in $89.99, so that option was out. The Amazon mp3 download was $51.99, so a little better. 

However, if you order the CD set from Amazon for $21.99, it comes with a free mp3 download. Makes me wonder why they offer the mp3 download price of $51.99.

But, anyway, the cds are on the way and the download is going.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Plus, with the CD set you get a DVD of Lettberg playing some of the pieces.

Just ordered used copy of OOP Sony CD.


----------



## brotagonist

I've been a good boy for a couple of weeks (only 4 purchases) and it was raining all day, so I went shopping at the Amazon Marketplace. It cost me a bit more than usual: my typical average cost per disc, not album, shipped, is about $11.33; today it was $12.22. The difference in new and used like new (I don't go lower in quality) prices for today's selections were only about $1-$2 each, so I got new for all 6 albums.

The thread on living composers got me thinking about Pierre Boulez, the greatest still living composer, of whom I have replaced zero albums from my old LP collection onto CD, hence:















I have been reading about Morton Feldman. I have never had any of his music, so this is a première addition to my collection. I wanted a late work.


----------



## brotagonist

I have a few Shostakovich symphonies already, but I had thought of picking up a couple more, if the price was right (usually defined as under $10 shipped). Voilà!





















I already have Rostropovich conducting Symphony 4, so this was an easy sell.
I have Haitink on 8, so this was an easy sell, too. The nicer cover costs $3 more: I'm buying the music 
Shipway is new to me, but comes highly recommended.

I have a lot of DSCH symphonies, now ;-)


----------



## Conor71

Got 2 recordings this weekend (not pictured: Saint-Saens: Music For Violin & Piano, Volume 2 on Naxos):


----------



## Andolink

Two more discs from Suzuki's Bach cantata cycle: Volumes 29 and 43


----------



## Kleinzeit

Arrived in August:


----------



## themysticcaveman

just purchased 3 new Beethoven cycles Harnoncourt, Gardiner and Bernstein and i must say it has really revived Beethoven for me, i absolutely recommend Harnoncourt hands down, and many people argue with Bernsteins tempo choices in his late recordings, and i must say i enjoy them for just chilling out round the house, they are very thorough and alot of time went into studying for that cycle, i am still yet to listen to much of gardiners, still stuck on the bernstein and harnoncourt


----------



## Conor71

Ordered this set:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Last order of goodies for myself before Christmas:

View attachment 24548


View attachment 24549


View attachment 24550


View attachment 24551


View attachment 24552


I still have an iTunes voucher which I was given to use, but I haven't decided how to use it as yet.


----------



## EricABQ

This was delivered yesterday. CDs, but mp3 files on CD. $24 from Amazon.


----------



## Lerouse

I purchased Alfred Brendel- Beethoven Complete Piano Concerto's and Sonata's last week and have not stopped listening to it!









Also recently purchased Ultimate Rachmaninov, which is good but does not come close to Brendel's album









Trying out some piano at the moment as a lot of the classical songs I have in my collection tend to include a lot of Violin, so far really liking it!


----------



## arpeggio

*Odds and Ends*

































Some odds and ends recently acquired.


----------



## Conor71

Picked up these 3 (I will collect the rest of the series when they are released too):


----------



## Kleinzeit

So if you care for Schubert, they say, you have to engage with the lieder because so very much of his creative energy went there. I'm good with that! There are 21 discs here, well in time for the falling leaves and the hardening ground.

There's so much beauty, and then there's so much _goth_ here too. The Yellow-Book emo crowd --the Decadents-- in the 1890s who were reading Poe, Baudelaire, Wilde, Swinburne, Huysmans, had plenty of poetry & literature, and painting, to help them have a good old wallow in their exquisite despair. But they had no music. Wilde searched for the 'curiously coloured, scarlet music' that his soul desired but he could find nothing better than the more Hungarian piano pieces of Dvořák (the least neurasthenic guy who ever lived), and Beardsley was forced to read his own subtle perversity into the essentially heroic, hearty & 'normal' atmosphere of Das Rheingold. I hope they found their way to Schubert's darker songs. They are so full of this:


----------



## brotagonist

A 7[SUP]th[/SUP] acquisition in my September buying binge: I hope to leave something for October ;-)


----------



## Skilmarilion

Added Vengerov's stellar recording of the Sibelius to the MP3 collection. Will be listening to the Nielsen concerto for the first time.


----------



## JCarmel

Sibelius Symphony Nos 1 & 4 Vanska/Minnesota Orchestra









Sent my brother a copy of the cd...as he loves his Sibelius....& bought if from Amazon, who have now enriched my iPod & laptop with the MP3 copy. Nice sounding recording!

An accurate review I think, here....

http://www.allmusic.com/album/sibelius-symphonies-nos-1-4-mw0002500905


----------



## Vesteralen

Going for the complete discography of Xuefei Yang. This is my second CD in the series.


----------



## Vesteralen

but, before I get back to Xuefei, I just had to order this after reading the great reviews. If I decide to add Mimi Stillman to my "complete discography" list, at least I won't have too many to buy to catch up


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

brotagonist said:


> A 7[SUP]th[/SUP] acquisition in my September buying binge: I hope to leave something for October ;-)
> 
> View attachment 24734


One if my favourite more recent symphonies, congrats on your purchase.


----------



## JCarmel

Continuing the Sibelius Saga.....I have purchased the MP3 version of 'The Essential Sibelius' that comes with umpteen digital-discs-worth. By signing-up for an MP3 Amazonian newsletter, I got 25% knocked-off the price & I think I got another pound voucher from the purchase of the Sibelius cd for my brother, 48 hours ago...so I ended-up paying 4 pound something-or-other for the lot! Bargain...or what?









So, it's a whole heap of Sibelius listening for me over the days/weeks to come. In fact I'm wondering, so much is there to hear & to become acquainted-with...will it_ ever _be Finnished?!

http://www.bis.se/album_info.php?aID=BIS-CD-1697-1700#table


----------



## bejart

EUREKA !!!

Has anyone else looked and searched and waited for a copy of a rare, OOP CD to appear anywhere on the internet, for 4 years in my case, and then finally found one?

A single copy of this showed up yesterday by a 3rd party seller on Amazon, and I snatched it up.

View attachment 24776


Also, picked up these other 3 as well recently ---

View attachment 24777
View attachment 24778
View attachment 24779


----------



## Vesteralen

bejart said:


> EUREKA !!!
> 
> Has anyone else looked and searched and waited for a copy of a rare, OOP CD to appear anywhere on the internet, for 4 years in my case, and then finally found one?
> 
> A single copy of this showed up yesterday by a 3rd party seller on Amazon, and I snatched it up.
> 
> View attachment 24776


What does "OOP" mean? ?


----------



## JCarmel

That's excellent, bejart...having waited & kept-watch for 4 years?! 
Not being as capable as you for sustained intellectual activity (I can't be tackling 'The Art Of Fugue' with your facility) I have kept-an-eye-out for certain cd's for periods of time...but probably not for such a sustained period.
I hope the disc gives you the pleasure the lengthy wait deserves....


----------



## ptr

Vesteralen said:


> What does "OOP" mean? ?


*O*ut *O*f *P*rint (blablablablablabla)

/ptr


----------



## brotagonist

September Spree, 8[SUP]th[/SUP] purchase

I noticed this near the start of the year and have been repeatedly tempted by it.









The _Organ Concerto_ was Hindemith's last orchestral work, from 1963. The samples, to be heard on the German Amazon, sound very impressive. The use of the organ in secular works can be profoundly moving.

The _3 Organ Sonatas_ from 1937 take up slightly more than half of the CD. They are, at least in part, sacred or inspired by sacred music, judging by the titles to the movements.

Musicweb-international lauds the album, but the niggling unfulfilled desire since the beginning of the year, combined with the price (very good used £0.99, ~$6.75 shipped), finally decided me.


----------



## Andolink

recent chamber music by Alexander Goehr


----------



## Vesteralen

There's a countertenor in it, but mercifully only one


----------



## Kleinzeit

and to be released in November:








A rolling wave of Romanticism while i neglect the garden, and the ground harden at a ghostly pace.


----------



## julianoq

So I couldn't resist and bought another Sibelius set. Having listened the 5th and 2nd symphonies previously, I've been wanting the Barbirolli/Hallé cycle for a long time and noticed that the mp3/320 was released on 7digital on August. Downloading it at this moment.


----------



## Itullian

Rheingold Gergiev
Daphne Bohm
Wagner at the Met box set.

can't wait


----------



## arpeggio

*Gould-Jericho*






​
Background concerning above purchase.

Our band will be performing Morton Gould's _Jericho_ in our October, 2013 concert (Along with Britten there is the centenary of Morton Gould and Norman Dello Joio.)

There is a discrepancy between the full score, the condensed score and the trumpet parts concerning a chord. In the condensed score and the parts there is clashing minor second. Gould employs a major chord and a minor chord at the same time (Schuman loves to do this. Check out the opening of his _Symphony Number Eight_.) In the full score the chord is a straight major chord. It turns out there is a big dispute on which is correct. In some recordings they perform the major chord. In other recordings the clashing major/minor chord.

I found an article written by Arnald Gabriel, a former dirctor of the United States Air Force Band. He claims that he had a discussion with Gould about this discrepancy and Gould said the major/minor chord was correct. See following if you are interested in the article: http://www.theinstrumentalist.com/pages/The-Instrumentalist/January-1995-Gabriel/

Our director and I decided to find if there was a recording of Gould conducting _Jericho_ in order to solve this problem.

As a result of a search I found this recording of Gould conducting _Jericho_. Voila, he had the band perform the clashing major/minor chord. In this case it appears that the published full score is wrong.

The only reason I can recommend this recording is for the _Jericho_. There are many better recordings and interpertations of Sousa on more recent recordings. Keith Brion is a fine Sousa scholar and his recordings on Naxos are outstanding. He was a guest conductor with our band a few years ago. This recording is our of print and I purchased the last one that was at a reasonable price from Amazon. My band director found a downloadable MP3 on CD Universe of this perfromance.


----------



## EricABQ

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Symphonies-No-24-26/dp/B0019O64HO/ref=sr_1_32?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&qid=1379676538&sr=1-32&keywords=mozart+symphonies

A sample of the Mackerras Mozart symphonies.


----------



## EricABQ

From iTunes


----------



## Andolink

The latest addition to my growing Suzuki Bach cantata cycle:


----------



## Vesteralen

Going back a few posts....oh, that 1950's style airbrushing. What were they thinking?


----------



## Winterreisender

Terrific new box set from Naxos:









Complete Gesualdo Madrigals! Now all I need is for someone to put out complete Monteverdi Madrigals.


----------



## Andolink

serial Stravinsky:


----------



## Kleinzeit

Winterreisender said:


> Terrific new box set from Naxos:
> 
> View attachment 25168
> 
> 
> Complete Gesualdo Madrigals! Now all I need is for someone to put out complete Monteverdi Madrigals.


Wow wow. Many thanks for bringing this to my attention right now, when amazon's pre-order price is Cdn. $17, where it's US $42, and UK £20 ! That's a huge discrepancy, and likely to change within the day, if not hour, knowing amazon. So thanks.

I have the six books by Quintetto Vocale Italiano. It's a 1960s recording, so the differences & sound will be telling.


----------



## DavidA

Just arrived. A Midsummer Night's Dream (Mendelssohn) with Klezki and the Philarmonia. The recording is pretty ancient in mono but the attraction is the horn playing of the great Dennis Brain in the Nocturne. Taken slowly it is wonderfully sustained. Who else but Brain could play like this?


----------



## Vesteralen

I have the Monteverdi Madrigal boxed set from Rinaldo Alessandrini, but unfortunately, it consists of only five of the eight books. .


----------



## Kleinzeit

Eight books here. Good? I'm seriously in no position to tell if the basso is sober. Love it, it's good for me.


----------



## Winterreisender

Kleinzeit said:


> View attachment 25184
> 
> 
> Eight books here. Good? I'm seriously in no position to tell if the basso is sober. Love it, it's good for me.


Yes this is the set I own and very good it is too, but being a completist it does bother me immensely that Books 4 and 5 are missing! The ensemble Venexiana have recorded all the books but their set is still extremely expensive.


----------



## science

I haven't been in this thread for... a couple of months. Probably sets a record of some sort for me. Well, thanks to the first three rounds of the "greatest recordings" project, I had work to do today:










Brahms: Piano Concerto #2, Sonata #1 - Richter, Leinsdorf

I heard of this recording some years ago, and forgot; I wish I hadn't, because I'd have bought it sooner. I'll also keep my eyes out for the original, un-remastered version as well, not least for the Beethoven sonata.










Beethoven: Piano Concertos #3, 5 - Serkin, Bernstein

I'm a bit less high on Bernstein than some, though I'm certainly no hater. I look forward to this! I have a few of each of these....










Bach: Brandenburgs - Richter

Here is another I'd forgotten about... though I'm not sure I'd've gotten this any sooner than I did. I've got Goebel, Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Marriner, Pinnock - at least, and maybe Kuikjen or something... - so this joins a crowded field. However, the Brandenburgs are a thing I can't get to know too well, so it won't hurt me.

More to come. Got to eat pizza so it'll be awhile....


----------



## science

arpeggio said:


> View attachment 25119​
> Background concerning above purchase.
> 
> Our band will be performing Morton Gould's _Jericho_ in our October, 2013 concert (Along with Britten there is the centenary of Morton Gould and Norman Dello Joio.)
> 
> There is a discrepancy between the full score, the condensed score and the trumpet parts concerning a chord. In the condensed score and the parts there is clashing minor second. Gould employs a major chord and a minor chord at the same time (Schuman loves to do this. Check out the opening of his _Symphony Number Eight_.) In the full score the chord is a straight major chord. It turns out there is a big dispute on which is correct. In some recordings they perform the major chord. In other recordings the clashing major/minor chord.
> 
> I found an article written by Arnald Gabriel, a former dirctor of the United States Air Force Band. He claims that he had a discussion with Gould about this discrepancy and Gould said the major/minor chord was correct. See following if you are interested in the article: http://www.theinstrumentalist.com/pages/The-Instrumentalist/January-1995-Gabriel/
> 
> Our director and I decided to find if there was a recording of Gould conducting _Jericho_ in order to solve this problem.
> 
> As a result of a search I found this recording of Gould conducting _Jericho_. Voila, he had the band perform the clashing major/minor chord. In this case it appears that the published full score is wrong.
> 
> The only reason I can recommend this recording is for the _Jericho_. There are many better recordings and interpertations of Sousa on more recent recordings. Keith Brion is a fine Sousa scholar and his recordings on Naxos are outstanding. He was a guest conductor with our band a few years ago. This recording is our of print and I purchased the last one that was at a reasonable price from Amazon. My band director found a downloadable MP3 on CD Universe of this perfromance.


That's a great story. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## science

Ok, continuing:










Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream; Symphony #3 - Maag

The only competition for the Scottish symphony that I remember having is Karajan, and that will be stiff... I look forward to this if it really is so much better! I do not expect the Midsummer to stand up to the Ozawa with Kathleen Battle. That must be the nonpareil. Battle tears it up. The only performance of spoken word with classical music that I know of that is superior is Peter Ustinov in Kertész's recording of Háry János. It's a feat.










Dvorák: Symphony #9; etc. - Bernstein

Can Lenny really take on Kertész and Kubelik in Dvorák? Color me skeptical.










Martin, Pizzetti - Mass, etc. - O'Donnell

Just an impulse purchase, but I'm looking forward to it. I've got a 2-disk set of Martin's music somewhere, and I heard it twice without remembering anything about it. I concluded, whatever the deal with Martin is, I'm not getting it. So it'll be fun to try this and then maybe do a mulligan on that 2-disk set.


----------



## science

Last one:










Stephen Hough's French Album

Ok, I'm a fan of Hough, which is not quite as uncool as being a fan of Lang Lang, but I feel the shame I should. Truth is, his Spanish Album underwhelmed me, but looking at all the Fauré and Poulenc and Bach/Cortot on the track listing, I think this'll be more rewarding. And of course there is Clair de lune - Debussy's, not Decaux's - so that can't miss.


----------



## science

bejart said:


> EUREKA !!!
> 
> Has anyone else looked and searched and waited for a copy of a rare, OOP CD to appear anywhere on the internet, for 4 years in my case, and then finally found one?


Yes! Good for you!

However, these days I figure it's just a matter of time until it is all available as mp3s. At least half of the stuff I've been waiting for has come out in digital, and more will. The rest is also just a matter of time, since people are going to be unloading those old CDs....


----------



## EricABQ

I'm pretty excited about this. Lots of music from several different composers.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I finally used my iTunes card and satisfied my curiosity regarding Celibidache's Bruckner. I have been on a Bruckner tear as of late and decided to give one of the Bruckner symphonies I have struggled with a chance - the 4th symphony.

View attachment 25248


It isn't that I dislike the symphony but I have heard different interpretations which have either clicked or they haven't. This is not something I have encountered too often between interpretations. I guess I have been lucky.

Now I have heard very mixed reviews of Celibidache (as a person (irrelevant) and as a conductor) but the iTunes card was in return for a favour so the symphony was free so I thought I would take a chance. I must say that I am glad I did, I really enjoyed it. I did some YouTube browsing and with the help of some unexpected overtime, I consequently broke my self-imposed ban on pre-Christmas purchases and ordered these:
View attachment 25249
View attachment 25250

View attachment 25251
View attachment 25252


I did hesitate on the CDs as I noticed the DG set but as what I had heard and enjoyed was with Munich, I opted to stick with the EMI. Bruckner can be a slog in some conductors hands yet the tempos of Celibidache largely maintain a sense of purpose and momentum which really surprised me.

I would rate Celibidache on a level with Wand (particularly with the Berlin Philharmoniker) and Furtwangler.

On a side note, obviously that Celibidache won me over but he suffers one fatal flaw (to my tastes) which he shares with Otto Klemperer which I found whilst using YouTube for research (it may be free to use but has cost me a fortune for which Amazon et al. should thank them) - the glacial tempo on Beethoven's 9th. I am flexible with tempo and I try to keep an open mind but here both conductors lose me for the piece (my loss I know).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I also found these budget gems whilst looking into exploring further String Quartet works.

View attachment 25256
View attachment 25257


View attachment 25258


----------



## GiulioCesare

EricABQ said:


> I'm pretty excited about this. Lots of music from several different composers.


Are those HIP?

_________________________


----------



## starthrower

Bruckner no. 6 Kent Nagano/ no. 9 Gunter Wand/ no. 4 by Rogner


----------



## starthrower

AClockworkOrange said:


> I have been on a Bruckner tear as of late and decided to give one of the Bruckner symphonies I have struggled with a chance - the 4th symphony.
> .


I became obsessed with Bruckner yesterday, and spent half the day listening on YouTube. I really like Wand, but I couldn't get myself to buy that flimsy cardboard box set. I'm glad I finally settled on some different conductors from different labels.

And Thanks to Vaneyes for suggesting the Nagano 6th. I found it a little cheaper on a re-issue label, but I believe it's the same as the Harmonia Mundi recording.

I also have Chailly's 7th coming from the library. I haven't decided on an 8th yet. I've only listened to Runnicles live performance on YouTube, which I don't believe is on a CD.


----------



## Winterreisender

Just got my hands on this:









A naxos box set of Lully's Grand Motets. First Lully I've listened to but wow, am I impressed. His "Dies Irae" is particularly terrific!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Most of the Christmas shopping finished already (I like to crack on and get it all sorted nice and early - one of the few areas I am hyper organised in). Just a couple of bits and pieces to pick up that aren't out yet.

Anyhow, after selling off a few pieces I have picked up one or two last purchases for myself.

I did not know about this DVD when I made my previous order. I love musical documentaries, so this was an easy purchase. 
View attachment 25370


On the Celibidache trend for me I picked up these two two:

View attachment 25372

Jacqueline Du Pre is one of my favourite musicians so when I stumbled onto this recording with Celibidache of Dvorak's Cello Concerto, my interest was certainly piqued. Recorded in 1967, I am eager to hear how this collaboration turned out.

View attachment 25373

I have been looking at Celibidache's Tchaikovsky symphonies for a little while, always put off by the high price tag - particularly on Symphony 5. I did not know this boxed set existed and is cheaper than what I had been able to find the Tchaikovsky loose. It also gives me an introduction to Mussorgsky's Pictures in an Exhibition and to Debussy whom I have never actually heard as yet so this is definitely a bonus to the Tchaikovsky.

I did look at the Symphonies boxed set which was suggested when I looked at the above. However, aside from the amount of duplicates in the boxed set (I cannot justify more Brahms, Beethoven or Schumann symphonies), I simply cannot get past the Beethoven Symphony 9. This is one of the few occasions I have found a piece unlistenable. What works so well for Celibidache in many other composers just kills the performance here - the best way I can put it is that it sounds like what I imagine having arthritis to feel like. I will never criticise Klemperer's tempo on the 9th again. In all seriousness though, as with anything musical it all comes down to taste and his Beethoven isn't to mine.

I have frequently mentioned that I am a fan of Ferenc Fricsay (typed without a typo for once :lol and After listening to his interpretations of Bartok on YouTube I odered this set from Audite:
View attachment 25374

Everything I have ordered on the Audite label featuring Fricsay has been excellent and this will hopefully continue the trend.

Finally, a work I have been curious about for a while is Schoenberg's Verklärte Nacht. I have heard snippets in the past but never the full piece. In the past there have always been works I have put ahead but after hearing a snippet over the weekend (I have yet to catch a performance of it on any media from the start :lol I took the plunge and ended up opting for this version, paired with Pelleas und Melisande conducted by HVK. YouTube samples sound superb so I cannot wait.
View attachment 25375


The timing is good as I am having to travel between different sites at work for a while. More driving time means more time for music so I have a feeling I am going to be a very happy soul whatever traffic may throw at me.


----------



## bejart

Bought these recently from Amazon 3rd party sellers ---

View attachment 25389
View attachment 25390
View attachment 25391
View attachment 25393


----------



## AlexD

Decca's two disc set The Essential Puccini. I saw Turandot broadcast live to my local cinema last week, and decided I needed some Puccini at home.


----------



## EricABQ

GiulioCesare said:


> Are those HIP?
> 
> _________________________


I honestly have no idea. It's just a collection that appealed to me because I wanted some trumpet music.

I've listened through it and it all sounds really good to me.


----------



## jtbell

Recently I found out that classicsonline.com has started to offer lossless downloads, so I bought some Naxos albums from them, seeing as they're either owned by Naxos or at least affiliated with them:


----------



## chrisco97

Sorry for not being on the forum recently! It has been really busy for me lately. I have been on the forum a couple of times and took a look at some of the posts, just never posted myself.

--
*Bought these three after winning an Amazon gift card in a contest:*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^That is my favourite Beethoven symphony cycle. Enjoy!


----------



## chrisco97

Mine too! Absolutely love it. 

That is also my absolute favourite version of The Four Seasons that I have heard...highly recommend it! Just got the Late Violin Concertos CD a couple of hours ago so have not had much time to listen to it.


----------



## AndyS

Pay day spend


----------



## Andolink

Another addition to my Suzuki Bach Cantatas cycle:


----------



## Vesteralen

From I-Tunes...just hoping they will correct a bad download for the second track...........

Also ordered a copy of *Peri's Euridice *with *I Solisti di Milano *from Amazon


----------



## bejart

chrisco97 says ---
".....Bought these three after winning an Amazon gift card in a contest:"

I too got an Amazon gift card and had to spend it right away ---

View attachment 25638
View attachment 25639
View attachment 25640


----------



## bejart

And these ---

View attachment 25641
View attachment 25642
View attachment 25643


----------



## chrisco97

Had some money left on the gift card and when I saw this for only $7.99 on Amazon MP3, I could not resist:










http://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Strav...80359213&sr=8-1&keywords=vIVALDI+sTRAVAGANZA#

I have never heard Trevor Pinnock's Vivaldi, but could not resist at the price. This is a lot of Vivaldi for just $7.99! The sound quality is amazing, and so is the playing from what I have heard so far. Loving it! Highly recommended.

Only complaint is the lack of detailed track information. All that is there are movement names. I am going to go through and edit with the help of the DG site (http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/us/cat/single?PRODUCT_NR=4790135) and put the names of the works in there. Small complaint for such a good price though. Plus, look at that cover...I love the covers for these sets.


----------



## DavidA

Just arrived: Prokofiev Symphony 5 / Stravinsky Sacre - BPO / Karajan


----------



## Winterreisender

Just bought the complete works of Poulenc for £29









Not sure where to start with this one. The only piece by Poulenc I alread know is a Sonata for Horn, Trumpet and Trobone.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I love Polenc's keyboard concertos, and his chamber music for piano and winds.

I bought this budget box today.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Finishing up on purchases for a while. Had I realised my (_ridiculous_) backlog, I would not have made this order _at the present time_.

With this order I have looked to plug a couple of niggling gaps or items that I have put off buying for various reasons.

First and foremost is Saint Matthews Passion. Bach is a composer I struggle with to be honest. I have to be in the mood, the piece has to right, etc, etc. I have been curious about this piece for a long time and as I have gotten acclimatised to choral and vocal music in classical I felt the time was right to explore this piece. I listened to BBC's Building a Library Podcast on this piece which was really useful. After much thought and a little time on YouTube I have opted for:
View attachment 25769


Otto Klemperer is a conductor whom I have warmed to in recent months and after listening on YouTube I am confident I have made the right choice for my first choice. I almost went for the Richter (1980 I think?) but in the end Klemperer just edged ahead.

I am not hung up on HIP, I couldn't care less if it has more musicians, singers or if it is not "historically accurate". If the spirit of the piece is there and it sounds right to me, then I'm happy. I will try a second recording when this has been digested but that won't be for a long time yet. For contrast I may look at a HIP approach but it is too soon to say.

My next purchase is Dvorak's Slavonic Dances. I have spent a long time considering this and almost went with Jarvi/RSO. This recording however sounds much more impressive and characterful.
View attachment 25772


Continuing with Havergal Brian exploration, I chose the following set of Symphonies 22-4 based on favourable reviews and samples. Having only heard Symphony 1 "The Gothic" and Symphony 3, this is a great way to hear the later works. The options with this composer may be limited, but at least the options so far are good.
View attachment 25776


I love the poetry of William Blake and I love Ralph Vaughan Williams Symphonies but my familiarity with his songs is negligable at best. When I saw this release pairing _Ten Blake Songs_ with _On Wenlock Edge_, I knew I was going to take a chance with this recording:
View attachment 25778


Another vocal piece which I have overlooked for a while is Britten's War Requiem. Looking into this piece introduced me to the poetry of Wilfred Owen which is a bonus. I have opted for Britten's own recording which appears to have recently been re-released in a set with a CD of rehearsal recordings and a Blu-Ray audio disc. I opted for this and it is nice that for once, going for a box set does equate to a duplication of a core work.
View attachment 25779


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Continued from the previous post, I picked up this recording of Bruckner's Seventh Symphony on Blu Ray with Celibidache & the BPO:
View attachment 25780

Admittedly I have concerns about the image being cropped but I am willing to take the chance, especially as the accompanying documentary looks extremely interesting.

Continuing the Celibidache marathon, I noticed this recording. I am guessing this is the performance from which rehearsal footage is drawn. Many things can and have been said about Celibidache but when it comes to Bruckner, he is on the highest tier along with Furtwangler and Wand.
View attachment 25781


Mahler Symphony 1 is a recording I have more than a couple of but this is one I have wavered on, foolishly. Klaus Tennstedt is by far my favourite Mahler conductor (just ahead of Bernstein, Klemperer and Abbado) and of course I have the studio cycle already. However, Tennstedt really shows his strength in live recordings. What held me back here is the fact that the last time I considered an additional Mahler 1, I went with Jurowski/LPO instead as it had the Blumine movement restored. I was hesitant to buy another Mahler 1 however the tipping point on this purchase was not the inclusion of _Songs of a Wayfarer_ (though it does help), it was re-listening to the live recording of the Resurrection Symphony by Tennstedt and the LPO that made the decision easy.
View attachment 25782


This recording is to supplement the Audite Bartok recording by Fricsay and was the most economic and appropriate way to get Bartok's First Piano Concerto (not included in the Audite set), with the added bonus of having a consistent line-up for the series of concertos (not essential but always interesting). An excellent pairing, I cannot wait for this to finally arrive:
View attachment 25783


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Final post, since I can post images at present and there appears to be a five image limit.

Anyway, in between symphonies I have been exploring string quartets and piano quartets - Chamber Works. It is an area I have been somewhat under-exposed to in the past. One composer I have become hooked on in chamber works is Saint-Saens. Progressing from the String Quartets, I have picked up the following Piano Trio/Quartet/Quintet releases, with the Piano Quartet/Quintet featuring the same Quartet as on the String Quartet release I have been heavily listening to:
View attachment 25784
View attachment 25785


The only remaining piece I am looking into acquiring before Christmas (If I had a £ for every time I said that...) is Haydn's The Creation/Die Schopfung. I will be ordering at some point soon the Bernstein DVD, what I cannot decide upon is whether to get the CD that matches the DVD or to go with the Tennstedt/LPO recording. No doubt I'll be posting a decision soon...


----------



## brotagonist

A few weeks ago, I pawned Sun Ra's _St. Louis Blues: Solo Piano_, leaving me with only two Sun Ra albums in my collection  I used to be a great fan, but over the decades, the appeal of his excessive weirdness had begun to wear out, so his masterpieces, like _Heliocentric Worlds_, grated on more than soothed my nerves 

Hence, I am rediscovering some of his tamer masterpieces. Reacquiring an old favourite I used to have on LP fills the gap the loss of the other album had created:









There is a fine video of a live 'cover' performance of _Celestial Road_, the first track on the album, on YT. The opening horn plays a melody that evokes Dave Brubeck. Don't miss it


----------



## Vaneyes

*Haydn*: Symphonies 93, 95, 97, w. Cleveland O./Szell (rec. 1968/9).

View attachment 25798


----------



## Vaneyes

GiulioCesare said:


> Are those HIP?
> 
> _________________________


Re Philips Duo Trumpet Concerti, no.


----------



## jtbell

starthrower said:


> I bought this budget box today.


I don't recognize it from the cover. Which label or performers?


----------



## cDeanSharon

As fortune would have it, a certain national retailer recently had a 40% off sale on all classical albums, including opera. Luckily for me, discount card holders (such as myself) also received an extra 20% off over the past weekend as well. With that in mind, I added quite a few new titles to my collection. One of these, I am so happy to announce, was my first complete "Ring." While I am not a newcomer to Wagner nor this particular saga (growing up with a German grandmother familiarized me with the stories at a very young age), I had never taken the plunge to purchase a set of my own.

I planned ahead as I was unsure who's Ring I really wanted for my first set. Karajan was my initial choice, but after some research into the whole Solti vs Karajan brouhaha, I thought I would go for a little more classic interpretation, so, I about-faced and started to head off into ol' Furtwangler's direction. After a bit more research to insure that this is the one that I really wanted, I encountered something that was just too good to pass up: a 1956 recording from Bayreuth conducted by Hans Knappertsbusch!









Needless to say I was sold immediately, especially considering the fact that the retailer's website only listed one copy available to purchase. I placed my order and received this magnificent gift two long, eagerly anticipated days later and I have not stopped listening to it since (I just wrapped up _Das Rheingold_). I think it is apparent how very happy I am to have added this "Ring" to my collection. I am sure that a couple more will eventually find there way next to it as well.


----------



## realdealblues

View attachment 25850


Finally broke down and bought the Murray Perahia: The First 40 Years Box Set. For $75 I couldn't pass it up. I know several folks here who aren't fans of his but I think he has one of the best melodic, flowing styles I've ever heard.


----------



## brotagonist

I decided to make a couple of impulsive purchases yesterday evening to round out my September Spree to an even dozen albums.















I used to have the second of the 2 Dutilleux discs on LP and had long contemplated reacquiring it. I used to have the Cage work performed by Gérard Frémy on Etcetera, but had rashly pawned it in the late '90s. I'm not a serious Cage fan, but I feel that this work is the one to have.

Including shipping, I paid about $10 per disc for all twelve albums in my September Spree 
So, that's my Christmas present to myself... for Christmas 2250, or thereabout


----------



## EricABQ

From iTunes for $15.

Haydn has turned into the biggest turn around composer for me. For the longest time I was really "meh" about him, but then I got into his symphonies and now he is among my favorites.


----------



## science

Wanted this for a long time, but only recently found it cheap:


----------



## bejart

Got another Amazon gift card and once again was quick on the 'Buy it Now' button ---


----------



## brotagonist

I spent a bit more than I wanted to in September, so I thought I'd take a month off. Then again, I'll postpone that vacation to the summer of 2250 

I just got:















Hilary Summers husky voice had kept me from getting _Marteau_, but it _is_ for contralto  Funny how I missed that. $11.50 new delivered.
I also found a very good used copy of _Sur Incises_. $7.20 delivered.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## brotagonist

There I went again  October shopping is moving along swiftly.















The samples appeal, so I'm trying not to be overly influenced by what others say. In both cases, the receptions appear to be less critical this side of the pond.

Boulez has few detractors: consensus appears to put this in the top 6, with the final movement somewhat lacking in emotion.

Karajan is generally loved by all who love Karajan.

I'm averaging about a dozen albums per month: I have to get the best I can for what I'm willing to spend. I believe I chose well :tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> Boulez has few detractors: consensus appears to put this in the top 6, but that the final movement is somewhat lacking in emotion.


Most of what detractors say about Boulez's Mahler is nonsense. He has a great sense of how the music works.


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


> Most of what detractors say about Boulez's Mahler is nonsense. He has a great sense of how the music works.


Glad to hear it! I respect Boulez as a conductor (and composer) and highly value his many recordings in my collection. Karajan was extremely popular in the '70s, but had gone out of favour by the '90s, but some of his fame seems to be returning.

With the recordings I just purchased, I now have a Mahler symphony (counting LvdE) conducted by: Abbado, Barenboim, Boulez, Jordan, Karajan, Rattle and Solti. I rather like it, and I don't yet have all of the symphonies


----------



## brotagonist

It's a great start to October, and this is still week one  My fifth acquisition, $8.50 new, dispatched.









Add Kubelik to my list of conductors. I also want to get the Third Symphony. I think I'll wait a couple of hours 

That would only leave Symphony 8. I am rather hesitant about that one. It's all singing right through, although I do like the theme of redemption.


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> That would only leave Symphony 8. I am rather hesitant about that one. It's all singing right through, although I do like the theme of redemption.


Add Tennstedt to your collection! A must for any Mahler fan* is having at least one Tennstedt recording.

*Some Mahler fans may or may not be exceptions to this rule.


----------



## Valkhafar

Mahlerian said:


> Add Tennstedt to your collection! A must for any Mahler fan* is having at least one Tennstedt recording.
> 
> *Some Mahler fans may or may not be exceptions to this rule.


I agree with you. I have two Tennstedt recordings (among others): Symphony No. 2 and The Complete Symphonies with London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


> Add Tennstedt to your collection! A must for any Mahler fan*is having at least one Tennstedt recording.


How did I know you would say that? ;-) Meet October Acquisition #6:









I found a UK release _very good used_ copy for about $13.50 dispatched. That's it for Mahler! All of them different conductors, too  My first choice was actually the Haitink/Concertgebouw Third, but the cheapest I could find was about $30 shipped, meaning I would have had to wait for a reissue.

Symphony 8 will wait until I am ready for the singing.


----------



## brotagonist

He was the greatest American composer who ever lived, but his music is not easy to find. I don't know how I managed to overlook this one for so long:









$16 delivered, very good used.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mahlerian said:


> Add Tennstedt to your collection! A must for any Mahler fan* is having at least one Tennstedt recording.
> 
> *Some Mahler fans may or may not be exceptions to this rule.


I have his 9th!


----------



## brotagonist

I have wanted to fill out some of Carter's works in my collection. I hope to abrupty curtail my binge with these two fortunately very economical purchases:















That's 9 albums in October already  I honestly can't think of _anything_ else I want (but that's what I _always_ say)


----------



## Itullian

cDeanSharon said:


> As fortune would have it, a certain national retailer recently had a 40% off sale on all classical albums, including opera. Luckily for me, discount card holders (such as myself) also received an extra 20% off over the past weekend as well. With that in mind, I added quite a few new titles to my collection. One of these, I am so happy to announce, was my first complete "Ring." While I am not a newcomer to Wagner nor this particular saga (growing up with a German grandmother familiarized me with the stories at a very young age), I had never taken the plunge to purchase a set of my own.
> 
> I planned ahead as I was unsure who's Ring I really wanted for my first set. Karajan was my initial choice, but after some research into the whole Solti vs Karajan brouhaha, I thought I would go for a little more classic interpretation, so, I about-faced and started to head off into ol' Furtwangler's direction. After a bit more research to insure that this is the one that I really wanted, I encountered something that was just too good to pass up: a 1956 recording from Bayreuth conducted by Hans Knappertsbusch!
> 
> View attachment 25815
> 
> 
> Needless to say I was sold immediately, especially considering the fact that the retailer's website only listed one copy available to purchase. I placed my order and received this magnificent gift two long, eagerly anticipated days later and I have not stopped listening to it since (I just wrapped up _Das Rheingold_). I think it is apparent how very happy I am to have added this "Ring" to my collection. I am sure that a couple more will eventually find there way next to it as well.


A subtle suggestion.
Get Solti next.


----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> 
> ....I bought this budget box today.


Good pick. Printing mistake with the cover, though. It's actually Kevin Pearson.


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> There I went again  October shopping is moving along swiftly.
> 
> View attachment 26203
> View attachment 26204
> 
> 
> The samples appeal, so I'm trying not to be overly influenced by what others say. In both cases, the receptions appear to be less critical this side of the pond.
> 
> Boulez has few detractors: consensus appears to put this in the top 6, with the final movement somewhat lacking in emotion.
> 
> Karajan is generally loved by all who love Karajan.
> 
> I'm averaging about a dozen albums per month: I have to get the best I can for what I'm willing to spend. I believe I chose well :tiphat:


Two excellent picks. All the Boulez Mahler is worth hearing...6 & 8 being my favorites.

I think 9 is HvK's Mahler pinnacle. I'm far less convinced by the rest. He had a better Bruckner pulse, than Mahler. He probably felt that way, too, since he didn't record all of the latter. :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

Vaneyes said:


> Two excellent picks. All the Boulez Mahler is worth hearing.... I think 9 is HvK's Mahler pinnacle.


I just had a feeling about those. Thanks for the confirmations  I can't wait until they get here.


----------



## jtbell

I picked this up recently in the used CD section of an independent music store. I couldn't pass this up at $15 for 6 CDs, even though I already have the Dvorak cycles by Kertesz and Rowicki from roughly the same time frame. It's not a DG set, but rather a 1997 reissue from Musical Heritage Society:


----------



## starthrower

Vaneyes said:


> Good pick. Printing mistake with the cover, though. It's actually Kevin Pearson.


Heh, heh! I thought that looked like Kevin!

Picked up this interesting Ives symphony realization.


----------



## brotagonist

I want to explore some Ives soon, perhaps for my November shopping. He was an early influence on Elliott Carter.


----------



## realdealblues

brotagonist said:


> I want to explore some Ives soon, perhaps for my November shopping. He was an early influence on Elliott Carter.


I admit I'm not huge on Ives, but I do like this one. Bernstein's recording of Symphony No. 2 is highly regarded. It also has a 13 minute discussion from Bernstein on Charles Ives that is interesting. Anyway, thought I might recommend it if you haven't heard it.

View attachment 26306


----------



## brotagonist

Thanks for the suggestion  I plan on taking my time in exploring and might make a selection for November. I've got Lachenmann on the brain, too, but his are rather expensive. I want to rein in my excessive spending. I've got about 16 discs on the way, so I'll be preoccupied with new acquisitions trickling in starting any day.


----------



## Lerouse

Just purchased Karl Böhm - Mozart Symphonies No. 35 - 41 on recommendation listening to it now and loving it!


----------



## bejart

It's dangerous when I go out of town for a conference. Once I get bored during a lecture, I start shopping online. This is what I ended up buying, all from 3rd party sellers on Amazon ----


----------



## bejart

And these ---


----------



## starthrower

realdealblues said:


> I admit I'm not huge on Ives, but I do like this one. Bernstein's recording of Symphony No. 2 is highly regarded. It also has a 13 minute discussion from Bernstein on Charles Ives that is interesting. Anyway, thought I might recommend it if you haven't heard it.
> 
> View attachment 26306


I should pick that up. I have Bernstein's second recording of no. 2 on DG. I recommend Tilson Thomas's Sony recordings. Nos. 1 & 4 , and the Holidays Symphony. Ives no. 1 should have a broad appeal for most classical listeners. It's a beautiful work. And no. 4 is a one of a kind wild ride. Check out the live video of this amazing symphony on YouTube.

I would say Ives had a big affect on Schnittke. The surreal juxtaposition of quoting various traditional melodies amongst a sea of dissonant harmonies.


----------



## Itullian

Thought I'd check out Kempe's Ring.


----------



## Itullian

Another Lohengrin for my collection.


----------



## EricABQ

I've been enjoying my recording of Poulenc piano music by Pascal Roge, so today I went ahead and pulled the trigger on downloading Eric Parkin's 3 CD set of Poulenc's piano music for $10 from Amazon.


----------



## Cheyenne

I had to import it from the Alia Vox website, and it arrived today in a perfect state.


----------



## EricABQ

I went on a bit of a binge today, and in addition to the Poulenc I previously mentioned, I am right now downloading Kathryn Stott's complete set of Faure piano music from iTunes. A bit of a splurge at $40, but I'm pretty sure I won't regret it.


----------



## Itullian

A classic I couldn't resist anymore.


----------



## Andolink

*Friedrich Cerha*: _Bruchstück, geträumt_, for ensemble; _Neun Bagatellen_, for string trio; _Instants_, for orchestra


----------



## maestro267

Found a real gem in a charity shop today! The first two symphonies by the Welsh composer William Mathias (BBC NOW conducted by the composer). I am beginning to discover that my home country has a small symphonic tradition, with several 20th-century composers writing serious works in this vein.


----------



## Wandering

This has received excellent reviews. I think it will be an exhilarating watch. I haven't yet heard the cd recording, though I believe it is of the same performance. Looking forward to the brass.


----------



## EricABQ

Purchased a couple of $10 mp3 downloads from Amazon today.

The Harnoncourt Schubert symphony set and Debussy's complete solo piano works from Larissa Dedova.

Both of these sets were half the price at Amazon that they were at iTunes.


----------



## arpeggio

*The Clarinet in My Mind*






​
Works on This Recording:
1. Concerto for Piccolo Clarinet by William Neil 
Performer: John Bruce Yeh (Clarinet) 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Chicago Pro Musica 
Period: 20th Century 
2. The Meteln Kassandra by Frank Abbinanti 
Performer: John Bruce Yeh (Clarinet) 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Chicago Pro Musica 
Period: 20th Century 
3. The Clarinet in My Mind by Paul Martin Zonn 
Performer: John Bruce Yeh (Clarinet) 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Chicago Pro Musica 
Period: 20th Century

Interesting recording of modernistic clarinet pieces. The soloist, John Bruce Yeh, is excellent. My only problem is that for me the performance of the Chicago Pro Musica is uneven.


----------



## bejart

Waiting for an order to arrive from my favorite Czech Republic online seller ---


----------



## bejart

And these ---


----------



## realdealblues

View attachment 26707


Just got this one in the mail today...
George Szell Conducts Beethoven Symphonies & Overtures
I have them on older CD's but It says it was remastered to 24bit so I had to pick it up.


----------



## starthrower

I'm glad to finally have these in the collection.


----------



## Winterreisender

Just discovered Jordi Savall's excellent interpretations of early instrumental music. Just bought these two:

Elizabethan consort music.








Anthony Holborne pavanes and galliards


----------



## brotagonist

I just bought an opera, the first one in my post-LP era collection.

Bernd Alois Zimmermann: _Die Soldaten_ (2CD)









The 4 orchestral preludes to the 4 acts are, in themselves, worth the cost  If you like Berg's operas, you will appreciate this, too.

You can watch online. It is nothing short of breathtaking.

I guess I just wanted to have it  New, delivered $16. Quite a deal, considering the horrendous prices of single disc albums of works by Zimmermann.


----------



## TudorMihai

I've just bought a CD with music by Virgil Thomson and Howard Hanson, two American composers I haven't heard of before. I've listened to the CD and I am most impressed by them, especially Hanson.


----------



## EricABQ

As I type this I am downloading Louis Lortie's complete set of Ravel solo piano ($9.49 from Amazon.)

This is the fourth complete set of solo piano from French composers that I have downloaded in the last two weeks (the others beings Poulenc, Faure, and Debussy,) so I guess I am on a bit of a French kick.


----------



## alan davis

Harmonia Mundi, 39 CD+3DVD "Opera Baroque" box....$80-90 buys you plenty these days. Yumm!


----------



## maestro267

At 132 minutes, this 20-movement piano cycle is one of the longest works in my collection.


----------



## starthrower

EricABQ said:


> As I type this I am downloading Louis Lortie's complete set of Ravel solo piano ($9.49 from Amazon.)
> 
> This is the fourth complete set of solo piano from French composers that I have downloaded in the last two weeks (the others beings Poulenc, Faure, and Debussy,) so I guess I am on a bit of a French kick.


I have the Lortie CD. Great set! Speaking of piano music, I picked up a Glenn Gould 4 CD set for 10 dollars.


----------



## techniquest

I've bought the new Naxos recording of Shostakovich 4th Symphony with the RLivPO and Petrenko.


----------



## chrisco97

*Just bought these:*

















Because I would probably get carried away otherwise, I like to limit myself to one album per week. My plans for this week were to pick up *Hilary Hahn's* _Bach Concertos_ album, but the price I found this Telemann album at was irresistible for me and I decided to pick it up instead. This is one of my favourite albums and I have had it on my to-buy list for a while now. Not to mention it was brand new and in the wrapping too. 

I am planning to pick up Hahn's Bach Concertos album coming up, but I am not sure if I will make any more purchases before Christmas. Plus, I still have tons of music in my collection I have yet to listen to.

My other purchase was *Trevor Pinnock and The English Concert's* recording of the third Brandenburg Concerto. I love this performance and was thinking about buying the set, but it would have been mainly for the third concerto. I was very happy to find just the third for 99 cents. I do prefer Pinnock's set with the *European Brandenburg Ensemble* overall, but both performances of the third are fantastic and are my favourites at the moment.


----------



## MaxB

J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations-Jeremy Denk


----------



## KenOC

MaxB said:


> J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations-Jeremy Denk


You'll like it...and the great DVD that comes along with it.


----------



## Llyranor

Gardiner's set of Bach cantatas

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bach-Cantat...PJ1U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1382244099&sr=8-2


----------



## senza sordino

Alban Berg violin concerto performed by Gidon Kremer, and Schubert Death and the Maiden string quartet, performed (coincidently) by the Alban Berg Quartet, and Schubert's 9th symphony conducted by Karajan. I bought these in an actual physical cd shop, I think it might be the last remaining shop in town.


----------



## bejart

Waiting for this to arrive from the Slovak Republic ---









And these from 3rd party Amazon sellers ---


----------



## starthrower




----------



## brotagonist

senza sordino said:


> ...the last remaining shop in town.


Sikora's in Vancouver, I presume. I want to make the pilgrimage again sometime soon :-{)


----------



## starthrower

I took violadude's advice and gave the Szymanowski quartets a listen. I'm just getting interested in Janacek at the moment, so I couldn't pass up this convenient set.


----------



## josecamoessilva

After holding strong to my decision not to buy new music for many many days, I bought two Joyce DiDonato collections, "Diva Divo" and "Drama Queens," a collection of C.P.E. Bach (Symphonies, Concertos, Keyboard Music, Flute Sonatas, Vocal Music), and a collection of Czech String Quartets:



























Cheers,
JCS


----------



## senza sordino

brotagonist said:


> Sikora's in Vancouver, I presume. I want to make the pilgrimage again sometime soon :-{)


I do mean Sikora's. I try to go there about once a month, I want it to stay in business.


----------



## edge

Picked this up at the Oklahoma City Philharmonic Concert last night where Jennifer Koh performed Barber's Violin Concerto (Op. 14). I thought it was just remarkable. Got the CD autographed and a picture of Jennifer with my youngest daughter. Great time.


----------



## science

Went shopping.










I'm really into Renaissance music lately. Heard this twice, and it's nice - particularly the "O altitudo divitarum" (sp? sorry - I'm posting this from memory).










I figured, "Why not? It's a popular recording of popular music." Though I have almost equivalent disks by Pollini and Perahia. I haven't compared them yet, but I did enjoy the Zimerman the first time I heard it, and if my impression is correct (I don't even trust this so you should take it with an ocean of salt) Zimerman's left hand is stronger....










Similar reasoning. For years I've been searching for one of the big name recordings that can beat Rosand's.... We'll see. I had a good impression of this the first time I listened to it. I should re-listen to Rosand, Heifetz, Mutter, perhaps I have some others, but without having heard them lately I definitely heard things in Chung that I felt was her own take on it. Not sure that I liked or didn't like it, but I don't remember hearing it played the way she played it.


----------



## science

As I've mentioned a few times, I've been in the market to supplement my "Symphonie Fantastique" recordings. I've had Karajan, Bernstein, and Davis on LSO. Maybe I have one more... something obscure to me.... Anyway, lot of people mentioned Munch, and there it was in the shop. It didn't impress me the first time through - I mean, the music is fine, but it seems to me that I now have just one more recording of it rather than something unique. However, of course, a first listening is not enough! We'll see how I feel after I've heard them all a few more times.










I haven't heard it yet. I was going to get the Naxos disk with similar works, but this one was there, and actually I think this one might have been a better choice for me anyway. Earlier in 2013 I went through a spell where Janacek might've been my favorite composer, but I haven't heard any of these works, so I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Winterreisender

I finally decided to give Stravinsky a closer listen, so I bought this:









I am enjoying his Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"


----------



## Andolink

A disc I put off buying for too long:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A couple of naughty purchases. There was a promotion on Naxos recordings so I thought why not. I am not familiar with the Beethoven pieces to I am lookiong forward to hearing these. I don't know the conductor but the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra has never let me down so far.

These are also my introductions to conductor Marin Alsop and the composer John Adams. I've heard good things about both so I am looking forward to listening to these later today.

View attachment 26939
View attachment 26940


View attachment 26941
View attachment 26942


----------



## science

Andolink said:


> A disc I put off buying for too long:
> View attachment 26935


Let me know what you think. I've been wanting to try more Kairos disks but I don't want to buy just random ones (that is literally the only "advice" I was "given") and I don't know where to start. I've got Sciarrino's Sui Poemi Concentrici, and I might do more Sciarrino someday, as I find that for some reason the postmodern Italian composers (Scelsi, Berio, Nono) really do something for me.

How did you find out about this disk? What made you want it?


----------



## Andolink

I've been a fan of Kairos since their beginnings and have about 20 discs. Mathias Spahlinger has been on my radar also for years and the music clips of his music I've heard confirmed him as extremely talented. His Kairos release is every bit as good as I had hoped! There are some similarities with Sciarrino so don't hesitate to buy it. His music has a very natural quality in that it does what it does seemingly outside human influence.


----------



## science

For the past month or so, I seem to be gravitating back to buying new recordings of works I already know rather than recordings of works I haven't heard yet. Perhaps this is a pendulum thing.


----------



## Wandering

EricABQ said:


> Purchased a couple of $10 mp3 downloads from Amazon today.
> 
> The Harnoncourt Schubert symphony set and Debussy's complete solo piano works from Larissa Dedova.
> 
> Both of these sets were half the price at Amazon that they were at iTunes.


_Great deals, thanks for the information._

The Amazon MP3 app for Android 4.0 and 4.3 is very hard to navigate for classical fans, so it has been my experience. It can enter a search for a particular composer or a single word with little problem, but when I enter multiple words in the search, the results are far less accurate. This is very frustrating if you are looking for a certain recording, Amazon and Android will hopefully fix it. 

I almost never have a problem on the regular Amazon site or app, thank goodness!


----------



## AndyS

I thought I had ordered the Giulini Don Giovanni, so was surprised when I saw this and thought they had sent me the wrong one:









Turned out I had ordered that one by mistake. Idiot! However, I've since read some good things about this one so may just stick with it and order the Giulini one as well

Also ordered Mozart Horn Concertos with Karajan and Brain.

Tomorrow I will be ordering:









and either






or


----------



## science

AndyS said:


> I thought I had ordered the Giulini Don Giovanni, so was surprised when I saw this and thought they had sent me the wrong one:
> 
> View attachment 27099
> 
> 
> Turned out I had ordered that one by mistake. Idiot! However, I've since read some good things about this one so may just stick with it and order the Giulini one as well


I've done that a few times…. Discovered Atterberg that way.


----------



## GreenMamba

Schubert Last Piano Sonatas, Brendel

CD hasn't arrived yet, but I have it in my Cloud thanks to Auto-Rip.


----------



## EricABQ

Clovis said:


> _Great deals, thanks for the information._
> 
> The Amazon MP3 app for Android 4.0 and 4.3 is very hard to navigate for classical fans, so it has been my experience. It can enter a search for a particular composer or a single word with little problem, but when I enter multiple words in the search, the results are far less accurate. This is very frustrating if you are looking for a certain recording, Amazon and Android will hopefully fix it.
> 
> I almost never have a problem on the regular Amazon site or app, thank goodness!


I don't use my phone for music listening, so I haven't had to try the mp3 app.

I have all my digital music, including my Amazon purchases, in iTunes so I can get them on my iPod.

I guess I'm old fashioned.........I buy mp3s on my desktop computer. :lol:


----------



## DaDirkNL

Haydn's London Symphonies, Adam Fischer with the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra.


----------



## Ondine

Johann Sebastian Bach
Six Sonatas for Violin and Piano (BWV 1014-1019)








Michele Makarsky, Violin








Keith Jarrett, Piano









Sublime...


----------



## maestro267

There were about 3 or 4 discs at the shop that I wanted. I saw three of the four discs pictured by AClockworkOrange on the first post of this page (all except the Britten disc) today as well.


----------



## realdealblues

Picked up one the of last of the new Klemperer Box Sets I was missing.

View attachment 27193


Otto Klemperer: 20th Century Music


----------



## Guest

It was payday and I got a good check so got some mp3 albums from amazon


----------



## maestro57

As if I didn't already have enough Beethoven recordings, I went out and bought these recordings of Beethoven's Piano Concertos (Evgeny Kissin with the London Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Sir Colin Davis):









Reading's (in Melbourne) is having nearly 50% off a large selection of classical CDs, so if you're in the area and looking, I recommend them.


----------



## starthrower

I gotta find a new hobby. This place is costing me too much money. But what can I do? I love music!


----------



## joen_cph

Knew a good deal of these recordings before, but got the box sets for € 20 - 25 each at one of those super-duper FNAC stores in Nantes recently, during a vacation in Brittany:









*Messiaen: Orchestral Works etc. / Chung, Boulez etc. /DG 10 CD*
Great stuff ...









*Bruckner Symphonies 3-9, Mass no.3, Te Deum / Celibidache / EMI 12 CD*

The 6th has been great, as I remembered, whereas the 7th was only good in the first 2 movements, some downplaying of accents and climaxes becoming too annoying later on, and the Scherzo being taken really slow.









*V-Williams Symphonies etc. / Haitink / EMI 7 CD*

I only recently tried to read some stuff by the reviewer David Hurwitz, who is negative towards this set. It is refreshing with a writer who dares to be severely critical towards the classical music industry, but I often don´t agree with his reviews, and he seems to excel into controversy for the sake of controversy. I really like this set & don´t consider it "dreary" - check out the 4th Symphony and the lovely Norfolk Rhapsody for instance. I´d probably prefer this set to the old Previn/RCA and Boult/EMI.

Concerning for instance Hurwitz´ review of Poulenc´s Harpsichord Concerto with Hickox on Virgin, it is not easy for me to believe that he actually heard that release, since it is one of the most lively there is, contrary to his statement.









*Liszt Concerti 1+2, Bartok Concerti 2+3, Rachmaninov Concerto 2 / Farnadi, Scherchen / Tahra 2CD*
I already had the great recording of the Bartok concerti, but had been looking for their partnership in the Liszt works. Some great and varied playing there, especially in the slow sections, but the orchestral parts seem under-rehearsed and thus somewhat disappointing. I have yet to hear the Rach, which didn´t get very good reviews when it was released.


----------



## Conor71

This weeks new Discs:


----------



## Conor71

Part 2:


----------



## Andolink

Raphaël Cendo chamber and ensemble works 2006-2010:


----------



## Bas

Mozart Bezuidenhout (which I now have complete)






















Allesandro Scarlatti - Il primo omicido 








Ordered, not yet arrived:
Vincenzo Bellini - Norma


----------



## bejart

These are on the way from 3rd party sellers on Amazon --


----------



## joen_cph

bejart said:


> These are on the way from 3rd party sellers on Amazon --
> 
> View attachment 27265
> View attachment 27266
> View attachment 27267
> 
> View attachment 27268
> View attachment 27269


Your collection of 18th century music is really impressive! Do you keep a catalogue of all that material, may I ask?


----------



## chrisco97

Just bought the two new *Big Great Symphonies Boxes*. I had a lot of what was already on them from the other Big Boxes, but got enough new material that the $0.99 for each was a no brainer.

















*On Vol. 1, I had everything but:*

*Dvorak* - Symphony No. 9
*Berlioz* - Symphonie fantastique 
*Mendelssohn* - Symphonies 4 & 5

*On Vol. 2, I had everything but:*

*Tchaikovsky* - Symphonies 4 & 6 
*Sibelius* - Symphonies 2 & 5
*Mahler* - Symphonies 1, 2, 5 & 9 
*Ives* - Symphonies 1, 2 & 3

I have never listened to Berlioz, Sibelius, Mahler or Ives...so I am really looking forward to those.


----------



## starthrower

I didn't want to spring for the 4CD Portrait of VW on Nimbus, so I found a used copy
of this out of print single CD, which is the first disc in the box set.

Oboe Concerto
Thomas Tallis
Dives & Lazarus 
Concerto Grosso
Greensleeves


----------



## Conor71

This set today:


----------



## joen_cph

^^^

- hope that you´ll agree that "L´Estro Armonico" in that recording is marvellous!


----------



## Conor71

joen_cph said:


> ^^^
> 
> - hope that you´ll agree that "L´Estro Armonico" in that recording is marvellous!


For sure - wonderful stuff!


----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> I didn't want to spring for the 4CD Portrait of VW on Nimbus, so I found a used copy
> of this out of print single CD, which is the first disc in the box set.
> 
> Oboe Concerto
> Thomas Tallis
> Dives & Lazarus
> Concerto Grosso
> Greensleeves


Well done, and one of my CPRs.


----------



## starthrower

Why, thank you! CRPs?


----------



## DaDirkNL

Just ordered Beethoven's 5th and 7th, Carlos Kleiber and the Vienna Philharmonik.


----------



## Andolink

pre-ordered from http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk , *Schrecker's* _Der Schatzgräber_


----------



## Kevin Pearson

starthrower said:


> Why, thank you! CRPs?


It's CRP Starthrower. It's Vaneyes acronym for Certified Perfect Recording. In other words it's pretty darn good!!

Kevin


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

I'm enjoying these.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I finally picked this up a few days ago and I am very glad I did. After much debate between this and the Lloyd-Jones Naxos, Handley won out. So far, I have only listened to Symphonies 1 and 3 but I am very happy indeed. The interview disc is very interesting too.

View attachment 27417


I also picked this up too.
View attachment 27418


I loved Sir Adrian Boult's take on Vaughan Williams and this recording has also proven very rewarding upon testing (The Garden of Fand).


----------



## Neo Romanza

I couldn't possibly list all the recordings I've purchased over the past few months as I've been inactive on TC for awhile but here are some highlights in my some of purchases so far:

_Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra Anthologies: Volumes 5-7_ each set contains 14 CDs -




























And the best part of this particular purchase was I paid no more than $69 for all three sets. I owe this great deal find to a member of another forum I frequent.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Some other recent purchases highlights:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Some other purchase highlights:


----------



## Vaneyes

Kevin Pearson said:


> It's CRP Starthrower. It's Vaneyes acronym for Certified Perfect Recording. In other words it's pretty darn good!!
> 
> Kevin


Slight correction...'tis CPR. CRP is short for crap.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

First of all, thanks to the wonderful advice I received in my thread elsewhere on the forum I have settled upon Kebelik's Czech Philharmonic recording of Ma Vlast.
View attachment 27479


The rest of this order was not going to be made until after Christmas but I have had a stroke of luck so here goes.
View attachment 27486
View attachment 27487


View attachment 27485
View attachment 27488


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Continued from previous:
View attachment 27489
View attachment 27490


View attachment 27491
View attachment 27492


View attachment 27493


It looks more than I thought but in fairness, I prefer to make larger orders to get the most from express delivery (plus I can guarantee delivery outside of my shift pattern easier).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

These last two were gifts rather than purchases:

View attachment 27494
View attachment 27495


I am now going to musically hibernate and live off these :lol:


----------



## EricABQ

I've been really enjoying Scriabin's piano music so I decided to expand my Scriabin collection:



$19.99 from iTunes.


----------



## Mookalafalas

Got this today. Just played his Eroica.  Damn! Smoking hot.


----------



## realdealblues

Mookalafalas said:


> Got this today. Just played his Eroica.  Damn! Smoking hot.


I keep very much hoping that this will be given an official US release soon.


----------



## brotagonist

I decided that I might as well get the one remaining Mahler symphony I needed to complete my collection:









I was considering Zinman, Rattle and Solti, as well, all with very high recommendations, but, with this symphony being an oratorio, I wasn't so sure that I could justify getting it on it's own, as I am still a bit reticent about the genre. This set combines the 8th with the adagio from the unfinished 10th, which is over 30 minutes long. Now, that is an attraction that will help me appreciate the album all the more! And another plus: I don't have a Sinopoli Mahler album, so I still have a different conductor for every one of the symphonies, which appeals to me in a kooky way


----------



## realdealblues

brotagonist said:


> I decided that I might as well get the one remaining Mahler symphony I needed to complete my collection:
> 
> View attachment 27547
> 
> 
> I was considering Zinman, Rattle and Solti, as well, all with very high recommendations, but, with this symphony being an oratorio, I wasn't so sure that I could justify getting it on it's own, as I am still a bit reticent about the genre. This set combines the 8th with the adagio from the unfinished 10th, which is over 30 minutes long. Now, that is an attraction that will help me appreciate the album all the more! And another plus: I don't have a Sinopoli Mahler album, so I still have a different conductor for every one of the symphonies, which appeals to me in a kooky way


Sinopoli's 8th is very well done, it's such a shame that he (like Tennstedt) only used a single choir. It just loses that little extra something because of it. But still a fine rendition. Congrats on completing the collection.


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> I was considering Zinman, Rattle and Solti, as well, all with very high recommendations, but, *with this symphony being an oratorio*, I wasn't so sure that I could justify getting it on it's own, as I am still a bit reticent about the genre.


Please no! It's a symphony! It's not an oratorio or anything else besides a symphony!

(Not directed against you in particular, but I'm sick of hearing people say this...congrats on completing the Mahler symphony set!)


----------



## maestro267

An hour-long work in ten movements, for tenor, soprano & alto soloists, chorus and orchestra


----------



## senza sordino

Bartok, Eotvos, Ligeti violin concerti. Kopatchinskaya violin, this is the recent Gramophone record of the year. It's terrific, and the Ligeti sounds out of this world. How does she make the violin make those sounds? 

On order is Dvorak, symphony 6 and Janacek, Idyll with Seattle Symphony. And String quartets of Tchaikovsky, Borodin, Dvorak Emerson Quartet.


----------



## senza sordino

DaDirkNL said:


> Just ordered Beethoven's 5th and 7th, Carlos Kleiber and the Vienna Philharmonik.
> View attachment 27366


I own this, it's great. Love the 7th.


----------



## KenOC

senza sordino said:


> Bartok, Eotvos, Ligeti violin concerti. Kopatchinskaya violin, this is the recent Gramophone record of the year. It's terrific...


I particularly like the Bartok No. 2 from that disc. Agree it's quite special.


----------



## brotagonist

Mahlerian said:


> Please no! It's a symphony! It's not an oratorio or anything else besides a symphony!


Well noted  Mostly, a symphony is or is understood as entirely instrumental, although there are increasing numbers that have a song in one or a couple of movement(s) (Beethoven, Mahler and ?), but when it is sung right through, such as Mahler's Eighth or Shostakovich's Fourteenth, is there a correct way to refer to it, so that a reader will know what to expect?


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> Well noted  Mostly, a symphony is or is understood as entirely instrumental, although there are increasing numbers that have a song in one or a couple of movement(s) (Beethoven, Mahler and ?), but when it is sung right through, such as Mahler's Eighth or Shostakovich's Fourteenth, is there a correct way to refer to it, so that a reader will know what to expect?


Choral symphony or song-symphony?

When I think of oratorio, I think of a piece with numerous separate parts. Oratorio developed as the sacred counterpart to opera, so usually they have plots despite not being staged.

Symphonies are primarily thematic/developmental in character, so if the vocal parts were changed into instrumental, the piece would still be a symphony (the same cannot be said of an oratorio). Usually, the first movement of a symphony is in sonata form or some variation thereof.

Mahler's Eighth Symphony has a first movement in sonata form, and a second movement with a developmental character that, although it sort-of relates a story, can be understood on a musical level without any recourse whatsoever to the text.

There would be more grounds for calling it a cantata (which originally just signified a piece that is sung), and there are some who classify the finale of Beethoven's Ninth this way, but unlike that earlier choral symphony, the finale of Mahler's Eighth is absolutely continuous, without the clear sectional divisions of the Beethoven.

I'm more iffy on Shostakovich's Fourteenth, which to me seems more like a song cycle with chamber ensemble. The composer himself didn't quite know how to classify the work.

On the other hand, Vaughan Williams' _Sea Symphony_, similarly to Mahler's Eighth, is set in symphonic form, just with singing throughout (and bar-for-bar, it actually has more).


----------



## chalkpie

.........................................................


----------



## maestro267

A symphony can be anything the composer wants it to be. The traditions of instrumental, four-movement structures have been broken down for good. Some still use them, obviously, but it's not the be-all and end-all of what a symphony is. If a composer thinks his piece is a significant enough statement to have such a title bestowed upon it, we should take his/her word for it.


----------



## EricABQ

A first purchase of this composer for me:


----------



## science

I only had one recording of this (Milstein), so getting another one is practically a necessity. I've had this on my mind for a long time. Guilt-free purchase.










This is a bit iffy. I have the Stern recording, and I've never felt unhappy with it. But I do like Florestan…. Hopefully this'll make me love these works and it'll have been money well spent.










But this was inexcusable, really. I have every one of those works, and multiple very good recordings of all the famous ones. But it was $35. And I had that much money. Now I don't have that money…. So I'd better listen to these CDs good and hard!


----------



## Conor71

Got this cycle today:


----------



## EricABQ

Prokofiev: Complete Piano Sonatas by Boris Berman.

$10 Amazon mp3 ($20 less than iTunes.)


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Prokofiev: Complete Piano Sonatas by Boris Berman.
> 
> $10 Amazon mp3 ($20 less than iTunes.)


I'm astounded at the prices of downloads. Way too high IMO.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> I'm astounded at the prices of downloads. Way too high IMO.


Really? Why do you say that?

The cd box set of that is $35.


----------



## senza sordino

Lang Lang performs Bartok 2 and Prokofiev 3, with Simon Rattle


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Really? Why do you say that?
> 
> The cd box set of that is $35.


Yes , I guess we can say it's what the market will bear. 

It's a hassling, incomplete, restrictive, perishable product piling up more and more negative number$. Prices should reflect the air being sucked out of this segment of the music industry.

Listening "fast food" subscriptions are on the rise, as downloads and hard product continue to skid. It's better than nothing, but how this can be considered an overall positive happening (see Frances Moore speech below) is beyond me.

It illustrates continuing disenchantment with the music industry. This can be seen in other ways, whether it be resistance to music industry lobbied laws, pockets of consumers reverting to or discovering LPs, or people vacating music.

Related articles:

http://www.japantoday.com/category/...d-law-consumers-spending-less-on-music-survey

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2011/feb/20/pop-music-business-digital-revolution

http://www.ifpi.org/content/section_news/20130522_Music_Matters.html


----------



## starthrower

I have the Raekallio set on Ondine. More music and less expensive.
Great cover photo too!

http://www.amazon.com/Prokofiev-Pia...383523387&sr=1-1&keywords=prokofiev+raekallio


----------



## bejart

joen_cph said:


> Your collection of 18th century music is really impressive! Do you keep a catalogue of all that material, may I ask?


Thank you. I've been so busy at work that I'd forgotten to check this thread and consequently missed your question.

I do now keep a catalog, having acquired multiple copies of some of the more obscure composers by accident as I couldn't remember purchasing them the 1st time. I keep track via Amazon's Wish List. It works fairly well, failing only on the Eastern European CDs that I buy without any bar coding.

I've already received this ---








And these are on the way from 3rd party sellers on Amazon --




















And finally, this is on the way from the Slovak Republic ---


----------



## Guest

ahhhh 25 characters


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I am the happiest I have been in a long time. A friend saw this in a charity shop and remembered to ring me. 
View attachment 27812


Beecham conduction La Boheme with Victoria De Los Angeles. I have been after this for a very long time. I haven't seen it but I have been told it is in good condition and includes outer sleeve and libretto. Could be the best bargain I have been on the right side of.

One notable gap in my opera exploration is Puccini's Madama Butterfly. I have decided rectify that :devil:

After doing some research, I have picked up two versions.

View attachment 27814
View attachment 27815


The first version again features Victoria de los Angeles. From what I have read, this version of this recording has the best sound quality and was praised highly. Victoria de los Angeles is one of my favourite sopranos and what I have heard of Giuseppe de Stefano has always been strong so I am eagerly awaiting the post to arrive with this order.

The second version was chosen for two reasons. First of all, I wanted a more modern recording to augment my first choice. Secondly, Jonas Kaufmann and Angela Gheorghiu are two of my favourite contemporary singers so this was a natural second choice. All I know of Pappano as a conductor are his recent Blu Ray recordings of Tosca (with Gheorghiu and Terfel) and Macbeth (with Keenlyside et al.). I enjoyed both of these so I look forward to getting this.

I loathe making small orders so I ordered two last discs:
View attachment 27818


The more I explore of Holst beyond "The Planets", the more I find I like. I have heard snippets of "The Mystic Trumpeter" and was pleasantly surprised. I like Davis' Vaughan Williams with the BBC's forces so hopefully this will maintain the standard.

View attachment 27819


I recently realised that I misplaced my recording of Mozart's Requiem 

Knowing my luck, if I buy another copy of the same recording I will find it at the most inconvenient time. So I opted for Harnoncourt's latest recording after reading many different reviews.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> I am the happiest I have been in a long time. A friend saw this in a charity shop and remembered to ring me.
> View attachment 27812
> 
> 
> Beecham *conducting* La Boheme with Victoria *d*e *l*os Angeles. I wanted this recording for a very long time. I haven't seen it as yet, but I have been told it is in good condition and includes outer sleeve and libretto. Could be the best bargain I have been on the right side of.
> 
> One notable gap in my opera exploration is Puccini's Madama Butterfly. I have decided rectify that :devil:
> 
> After doing some research, I have picked up two versions.
> 
> View attachment 27814
> View attachment 27815
> 
> 
> The first version again features Victoria de los Angeles. From what I have read, this version of this recording has the best sound quality and was praised highly. Victoria de los Angeles is one of my favourite sopranos and what I have heard of Giuseppe de Stefano has always been strong so I am eagerly awaiting the post to arrive with this order.
> 
> The second version was chosen for two reasons. First of all, I wanted a more modern recording to augment my first choice. Secondly, Jonas Kaufmann and Angela Gheorghiu are two of my favourite contemporary singers so this was a natural second choice. All I know of Pappano as a conductor are his recent Blu Ray recordings of Tosca (with Gheorghiu and Terfel) and Macbeth (with Keenlyside et al.). I enjoyed both of these so I look forward to getting this.
> 
> I loathe making small orders so I ordered two last discs:
> View attachment 27818
> 
> 
> The more I explore of Holst beyond "The Planets", the more I find I like. I have heard snippets of "The Mystic Trumpeter" and was pleasantly surprised. I like Davis' Vaughan Williams with the BBC's forces so hopefully this will maintain the standard.
> 
> View attachment 27819
> 
> 
> I recently realised that I misplaced my recording of Mozart's Requiem
> 
> Knowing my luck, if I buy another copy of the same recording I will find it at the most inconvenient time. So I opted for Harnoncourt's latest recording after reading many different reviews.


Grrrrrrr, typos :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Berio*: Sinfonia, Ekphrasis, w. Eotvos et al.

View attachment 27927


----------



## opus55

Murray Perahia- The First 40 Years










I might have to rearrange furniture to make space for my new collection.


----------



## Blake

1. Toscanini's Beethoven with the NBC Symphony Orchestra

2. Jochum's Bruckner with the Berlin and Bavarian Orchestras


----------



## science

New to me:










Been wanting that for a long time.


----------



## DrKilroy

:clap:

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Vaneyes

*Berio*: Formazioni, Concerto for two pianos and orchestra, etc. w. RSO Vienna/Asbury et al.

View attachment 27963


----------



## starthrower

Ordered a used copy from an Amazon vendor for 4 dollars. If it's missing the booklet, it's
getting returned.


----------



## Schubussy

Some Persian classical I found today

Kayhan Kalhor and Brooklyn Rider - Silent City


----------



## Blake

Marriner's Vaughan Williams


----------



## science

Vesuvius said:


> Marriner's Vaughan Williams
> 
> View attachment 28000


Very nice! My personal favorite RVW disk.


----------



## science

Did anyone think my few months of spending little on new music would continue indefinitely? Or was I the only fool that fell for that?










Another Winterreise never hurt anyone. Well, probably not. I'm happy to try such a popular recording. Which will be the theme of this post.










Do I need more Gershwin? More Previn?

Do I really need more anything?

I want to hear this, though, and I had the cash, so that's all there was to it.










I'll hear it complete for the first time. We'll see if I've been missing anything.

(You might think, there's no way you have. The suite is good enough. But wait a minute. Have you heard the complete Háry János? Because if not, you're missing something. Sit down with whatever is your strongest drink of choice, and hear it narrated by Peter Ustinov. The suite is no substitute for that.)


----------



## science

Turns out I only get three images per post. I'd forgotten that. Well, to conclude:










Maybe it's a little gauche - and in my defense, I like a lot of Bach - but these are becoming some of my favorite Bach instrumental works. They have surpassed the Orchestral Suites, and even the Brandenburgs may be in danger. Probably not, but maybe. We'll see if these popular recordings affect things.

And then when I got home I had a package waiting for me:










So David Munrow was this big name in early music back in the 1970s, a pioneer in the field, all that. I have a CD of his, something about the music of the crusades, that I've never appreciated. But now I'll try his recording of Dufay's Missa "Se la face ay pale." It's my third recording of this piece - I just got Diabolus in Musica and I've had Collegium Aureum (on DHM from the 1960s) for years. I look forward to comparing them!










I got this mostly for the Shostakovich; surely it's the most important of his works that I haven't heard yet. But I'm looking forward to the Glinka and Roslavets as well!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower

Ordered these from Deep Discount's 25% off sale. Lotsa good stuff from CPO, Chandos, and they are selling the Ligeti Project box, and Maria Lettberg Scriabin box very cheap, among others.


----------



## Conor71

All of Gardiner/ORR's Brahms recordings (4 Discs)
This:


----------



## Andolink

*Sylvano Bussotti*: _Il catalogo è questo_, for speaker, 2 voices, chorus & orchestra


----------



## GioCar

Beethoven: Diabelli Variations (played twice, on a Bechstein piano and on a period fortepiano) + op.111
Andras Schiff
ECM

I like very much his Beethoven... so clear and "classic"


----------



## samurai

From *Amazon,* just ordered my first complete cycle of Mozart Symphonies: 







. Do any of my fellow members have any opinions/experiences with this particular Mackerras Cycle? Thanks.


----------



## KenOC

samurai said:


> From *Amazon,* just ordered my first complete cycle of Mozart Symphonies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Do any of my fellow members have any opinions/experiences with this particular Mackerras Cycle? Thanks.


I have this set, and it's my usual listening for Mozart symphonies. It's very fine indeed.


----------



## KenOC

GioCar said:


> Beethoven: Diabelli Variations (played twice, on a Bechstein piano and on a period fortepiano) + op.111
> Andras Schiff
> ECM
> 
> I like very much his Beethoven... so clear and "classic"


Schiff is going from strength to strength. These are very fine Diabellis indeed. And his new set of the Well-tempered Clavier is near the top of the heap, for piano versions. The Op. 111 on the set you just got seems even better than the Op. 111 in his complete sonata cycle, and that was pretty good already!

Waiting anxiously for his new Goldbergs, which he is touring with now. Will he record them and compete with Jeremy Denk, who is getting the headlines now? Ah, the suspense!


----------



## samurai

KenOC said:


> I have this set, and it's my usual listening for Mozart symphonies. It's very fine indeed.


Thank You, KenOC.


----------



## samurai

I'm also considering purchasing my first complete *Haydn Symphonic Cycle, *namely a 37 CD Box Set featuring the Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra led by Dennis Russell Davies: 







. Anybody familiar with this particular cycle? If so, what are your opinions of it?


----------



## KenOC

Again, I have this cycle and like it fine except for the rather overdone applause at the end of each symphony. In fact, it sounds like the same applause has been pasted into each one! If you can live with that (or edit the applause out, which is time-consuming but easy) it's fine. But suggest you suck it up and get the best, the Antal Dorati set! After all, this is Haydn. He gave you his best. Would you do otherwise?

http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Complet...314&sr=8-9&keywords=haydn+symphonies+complete


----------



## maestro267

My recent haul:


----------



## brotagonist

I spent so much on a new stereo, that I really want to take a break from buying for a couple of months. Nevertheless, I was listening to Shostakovich's _Symphony 11_ earlier. It moved me so deeply, that I had to stretch out on the floor. With such a powerful effect on me, why not get the last four missing symphonies?





















I wasn't sure how good _Symphonies 1 & 3_ are, so I picked the cheapest (Petrenko). _Symphony 6_ (Polyansky) comes with an intriguing cantata that I want. _Symphony 13_ (Haitink) was my first choice. I love his others that I have collected.


----------



## Mahlerian

brotagonist said:


> I wasn't sure how good _Symphonies 1 & 3_ are, so I picked the cheapest (Petrenko).


The 1st is actually quite good, but the 3rd is pretty scattershot, so it's not a bad thing to pick up a budget recording of it.


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> I spent so much on a new stereo, that I really want to take a break from buying for a couple of months. Nevertheless, I was listening to Shostakovich's _Symphony 11_ earlier. It moved me so deeply, that I had to stretch out on the floor. With such a powerful effect on me, why not get the last four missing symphonies, I thought.
> 
> View attachment 28280
> View attachment 28281
> View attachment 28282
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure how good _Symphonies 1 & 3_ are, so I picked the cheapest (Petrenko). _Symphony 6_ (Polyansky) comes with an intriguing song cycle that I want. _Symphony 13_ (Haitink) was my first choice. I love his others that I have collected.


Recommendation for No. 11...


----------



## brotagonist

^ That's exactly what I thought, as I listened to the samples. The first sounded like a very nice piece.


----------



## brotagonist

^ I already have 11: Neeme Järvi/Gothenburg. I don't know how it compares, but it is a powerful performance... or is it the subwoofer effect?


----------



## Vaneyes

samurai said:


> I'm also considering purchasing my first complete *Haydn Symphonic Cycle, *namely a 37 CD Box Set featuring the Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra led by Dennis Russell Davies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anybody familiar with this particular cycle? If so, what are your opinions of it?


Uninspired playing. I agree with the Hurwitzer on this one.

http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-15256/


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> ^ I already have 11: Neeme Järvi/Gothenburg. I don't know how it compares, but it is a powerful performance... or is it the subwoofer effect?


Woof, woof! 

PEE-ESS: FYI Jarvi's No. 7 is outstanding. LB's 1 & 7 are very good, 'cept 7 is split over two CDs.


----------



## KenOC

Mahlerian said:


> The 1st [of Shostakovich] is actually quite good...


My praise for the 1st wouldn't be so faint. There are people who consider it the finest 1st symphony ever written, against some very stiff competition. While I don't necessarily agree with them, I can see where they're coming from.


----------



## Mahlerian

KenOC said:


> My praise for the 1st wouldn't be so faint. There are people who consider it the finest 1st symphony ever written, against some very stiff competition. While I don't necessarily agree with them, I can see where they're coming from.


As far as works composed so young, it's excellent. It doesn't sound at all like "student work" as many pieces do (like Stravinsky's Symphony in E-flat, his own graduation piece). That said, against the first symphonies of Brahms and Mahler (also Samuel Barber and Aaron Copland), I think it falters somewhat. If the latter half were as strong as the first, I would rank it more highly.


----------



## KenOC

Mahlerian said:


> If the latter half were as strong as the first, I would rank it more highly.


Point granted! ....................


----------



## samurai

@ KenOC and Vaneyes, Thanks, guys, for your great input on this Haydn Cycle. Your concerns are also reflected by many of the reviews I perused on Amazon. The only thing is, I am not at all that familiar with Haydn, and thought that this set might might serve as a reasonable introduction to his vast symphonic output, without me having to shell out substantially more for the Dorati Cycle, as I'm not that sure as to whether I really want to make a larger investment until I have ascertained just how much I might--or might not--like his corpus of symphonic works. I also note that the Dorati--though just $48.00 on Amazon--is only available at that price on mp-3, which I don't have. Anyways, I'll be thinking about this for a little bit.


----------



## Schubussy

I'm looking to buy some more Haydn too. All I have is a CD of the early London symphonies (93-98) conducted by George Szell with The Cleveland Orchestra, but I think a set of all seven billion or so symphonies would be a bit overwhelming and I'd end up hardly listening to any of them. Any recommendations?


----------



## KenOC

One to think about: A nice selection for three bucks. These are good performances. Surely most of us can scrape that much together.

http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Symphon...usic&ie=UTF8&sr=1-1&keywords=haydn+symphonies


----------



## samurai

KenOC said:


> One to think about: A nice selection for three bucks. These are good performances. Surely most of us can scrape that much together.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Symphon...usic&ie=UTF8&sr=1-1&keywords=haydn+symphonies


That is indeed nice, but I'd still like to acquire a complete *Haydn Cycle*; I am currently retired and on a fixed income, but of course I am able "scrape up" that kind of money, plus a little more, if necessary. Thanks again for your advice on this matter.


----------



## KenOC

samurai said:


> That is indeed nice, but I'd still like to acquire a complete *Haydn Cycle*; I am currently retired and on a fixed income, but of course I am able "scrape up" that kind of money, plus a little more, if necessary. Thanks again for your advice on this matter.


Well, in summary, I still prefer the Davies to the Fischer, and the Dorati to either. My advice was more to schubussy, who was looking for an alternative to a complete set. Good luck!


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> Point *granted*! ....................


Is why this gent should be your avatar.

View attachment 28288


----------



## KenOC

Vaneyes said:


> Is why this gent should be your avatar.
> 
> View attachment 28288


I'm not really fond of any of his symphonies...  And his side whiskers aren't very impressive, compared with mine.


----------



## Vaneyes

Schubussy said:


> I'm looking to buy some more Haydn too. All I have is a CD of the early London symphonies (93-98) conducted by George Szell with The Cleveland Orchestra, but I think a set of all seven billion or so symphonies would be a bit overwhelming and I'd end up hardly listening to any of them. Any recommendations?


Hang onto those Szell. Terrific.

A few for your consideration...

View attachment 28289
View attachment 28290
View attachment 28291


----------



## samurai

KenOC said:


> Well, in summary, I still prefer the Davies to the Fischer, and the Dorati to either. My advice was more to schubussy, who was looking for an alternative to a complete set. Good luck!


OK, Ken, thanks again. I'm really heartened to see that--in spite of the Hurwitz review posted by Vaneyes--that you still prefer Davies to Fischer.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have had a very lucky windfall, so I have been able to treat myself.

First up the additional Bruckner. My passion for Bruckner is dangerously catching with Beethoven and on a par with Mahler and Schubert. Whilst I could not ordinarily justify more Bruckner due to the quantity I already have (particularly Symphonies 4-9), this windfall makes it very easy.

View attachment 28318

First up is DG's Celibidache set. I understand that this is quite different to his Munich recordings, "more conventional" is a term I have heard used. Well, I love Celibidache's Munich set and I have been curious about this set for a while.

View attachment 28319
View attachment 28320
View attachment 28321

Next up are Simone Young's Bruckner Symphonies 1-3. I enjoyed her recording of Symphony 0 and these seem to be original versions of the Symphonies and I am curious to hear the differences between these and the later edited versions. Depending on how these recordings sound, I will look into her recordings of Symphonies 4 and 8 too.

View attachment 28322

Next up, an earlier recording of Celibidache conduction the Vienna Symphony Orchestra in Brahms' Symphony 1. This is my favourite of Brahms' four Symphonies and the samples I have heard show quite a different Celibidache.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Continued from post 6173

View attachment 28323

Carlos Kleiber's 1979 Der Rosenkavalier. I love this opera and this recording has a great cast, I am particularly a fan of Brigitte Fassbaender, Lucia Popp and having just discovered Gwyneth Jones this was an easy decision.

View attachment 28324

This is one of the last Kleiber recordings I wanted but for some reason put off.

View attachment 28325

I love lieder, I love Mahler but I don't have too much of it by Mahler. I chose this particular recording based on the soloists, all three of which are simply superb.

View attachment 28326

Berg is a composer I have wanted to explore ever since I discovered and subsequently got hook on Lulu. This looked like a great starting point to explore from. Samples sound promising too.

View attachment 28327

I have been on a Holst marathon recently, exploring his musical universe beyond The Planets (excuse the cringe worthy pun). However, I have also been hunting for a new recording of The Planets. I like Dutoit's but after trawling YouTube, I found this recording. I was surprised when I found it was Vernon Handley conducting. Good timing since it is his cycle which has introduced me to Bax. As always, the Royal Philharmonic sounds great.


----------



## Jos

A good day at the thriftstore ; the grand outlay of 8 solid euro's bought me Dinu Lipatti, Bach partita1, haydn symphony73, Dvorak violinconcerto by Johanna Martzy all on 10" in glorious mono.
And violaconcerto's by Telemann Handel and Bach , two Turnabouts added to the collection: von Weber celloconcerto and Boccherini stringquintets. All in pristine shape except for the Lipatti. 

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Continued from 6174

My final album purchases include new territory for me. One of the keystones of my discovery and interest in Classical Music is the multi-talented Leonard Bernstein. I must admit he has piqued my interest in American music.

I am not quite ready for Ives (yet) but one Composer he has inspired me to try is Aaron Coploand. The biggest interest point for me is his Third Symphony. I have ended up choosing two recordings from the Bernstein Centenary series. This covers Symphony 3 and Appalachian Spring - pieces which I have enough snippets from to investigate further also includes Symphony for Organ & Orchestra, Rodeo, Billy the Kid and Fanfare for the Common Man in it's stand alone form.

View attachment 28329
View attachment 28330


Finally, following a recent purchase conducted by Marin Alsop I picked up this new release of John Adams by Oundjian and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra featuring the Doctor Atomic Symphony, Harmonielehre and Short Ride… The RSNO have never sounded anything less than great so I look forward to hearing this. The samples of the Doctor Atomic Symphony sounded particularly interesting.

View attachment 28331


----------



## AClockworkOrange

After much struggling I have finally found a DVD recording of Madama Butterfly which looks right for me:
View attachment 28335


I am normally cautious of filmed performances as opposed to live recordings but this looks good and seems to review highly. Fingers crossed the lip synch is up to scratch otherwise watching this will be painful for the wrong reasons.

Finally, I noticed this new documentary on Celibidache. Since I had to return a faulty DVD anyhow, I chose to exchange for this instead. 
View attachment 28336


----------



## huh

Wilhelm Furtwängler: Das Vermächtnis / The Legacy
Arturo Toscanini: The Complete RCA Collection
Bruno Walter: the Edition
Cladudio Arrau: Liszt Sonata in b minor & Beethoven Piano Concertos 4 & 5
Yo-Yo Ma: Soul of Tango & Obrigado Brazil

Wish List: 
One Set of Bach's Complete Cantatas 
Brendel's Schubert
Kissin' Chopin, Liszt & Beethoven 
Horowitz: Complete DG


----------



## brotagonist

Prokofiev's works have been a hobby since the summer. I couldn't resist this one in that I have been contemplating for months


----------



## samurai

Just ordered from *Amazon *{on back-order}:

Martinu: *Complete Symphonies, *featuring Neeme Jarvi and the Bamberg Symphonic Orchestra--


----------



## bejart

These arrived recently ---














And these are on the way ---














As well as this, which I can't find as an image that will transfer:
Gaetano Pugnani (1731-1798): Pièces a Plusieurs Parties (Pieces for Several Instruments) - Ensemble L'Astrée


----------



## EricABQ

The .mp3 version of this set:


----------



## DavidA

Just bought a massive Sony box of the complete recordings Leon Fleisher made for CBS. At just over £30 from Amazon not a bad bargain for 23 CDs. After sampling two of them I am gobsmacked as to just how good he was before sidelined by his hand injury.


----------



## Copperears

7-CD set of Wilhelm Kempff playing Schubert's Piano Sonatas. Well worth picking up.


----------



## Copperears

Drank like a fish, though!


----------



## Blake

EricABQ said:


> The .mp3 version of this set:


The irony... I literally just grabbed a copy of this. Very nice.


----------



## Copperears

Drank like a fish, though, Ulysses S. Grant....amazing because otherwise he was a pretty sober fellow from Ohio.


----------



## Blake

Copperears said:


> Drank like a fish, though, Ulysses S. Grant....amazing because otherwise he was a pretty sober fellow from Ohio.


Churchill and those cigars... accompany that with some Glenfiddich, and we just may have a night.


----------



## Schubussy

Vaneyes said:


> Hang onto those Szell. Terrific.
> 
> A few for your consideration...
> 
> View attachment 28289
> View attachment 28290
> View attachment 28291


Thanks Vaneyes! Going to pick up the 'Sturm und Drang' set, but not this week because I've just made this long-overdue purchase

Mozart - Piano Concertos
Murray Perahia, English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## samurai

I finally gave in, and tonight ordered from *Amazon: *







.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

samurai said:


> I finally gave in, and tonight ordered from *Amazon: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I came close to buying that set too as it is such a good bargain. I decided though that I doubt I would ever listen through the entire set as I just am not that fond of Haydn's symphonies. I love his piano sonatas, quartets and other chamber but many of his symphonies just leave me cold. Really good bargain on that set though and I hope you enjoy it. 

Kevin


----------



## EricABQ

I ordered a couple of opera sampler CDs for my dad for his birthday, and they both came with free .mp3 downloads, so a pretty good deal for me. I'm not really an opera fan, but I suppose I can dip my toes into the genre with these samplers.


----------



## bejart

These just arrived ---


----------



## bejart

And these are on the way ---


----------



## SixFootScowl

Very nice soprano Elly Ameling:








Sound Clips Here Features Exsultate Jubilate and other works.


----------



## Keith

Hi All,

Recently puchased this from Amazon Uk for less than £30:









It's an absolute treasure trove.


----------



## samurai

Keith said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recently puchased this from Amazon Uk for less than £30:
> 
> View attachment 28681
> 
> 
> It's an absolute treasure trove.


Hi, Keith, and welcome to the forum. Who are the performers on what looks to be a great buy for you?


----------



## senza sordino

I’ve been on a spending spree for the past few weeks. I didn’t buy much for the past couple of years and now I’m making up for lost time. 

Britten: A Ceremony of Carols; Suite for Harp; Hymn to the Virgin etc
Bought for my students to hear at Christmas.

Dvorak Symphony #6 and Janacek Idyll: Seattle Symphony with Schwartz
This is terrific, and it’s nice to hear some Dvorak that isn’t the New World!

Holst Walt Whitman Overture; Cotswold Symphony; Japanese Suite
Very nice. Holst doesn’t have to be a one hit wonder.

Strauss: Death and Transfiguration; Metamorphoses; Four Last Songs: Berlin Phil with Karajan
Fantastic, mesmorizing

Shostakovich: Symphony #10: Berlin Phil with Karajan – this replaces my broken CD

Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky; Scythian Suite; Lt Kije: Chicago Symphony with Abbado

Strauss: Alpine Symphony: Cleveland Orchestra with Ashkenazy

Bruch: Violin Concerto #1, recent BBC Magazine CD

Schubert: String Quartets: Rosemunde and Death and the Maiden, Alban Berg Quartet

Schubert: Symphonies #8 and #9, Berlin Phil and Karajan

Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms, Symphony in C, Symphony in Three Movements: Berlin and Simon Rattle
I need a few more listens to get it


----------



## Taggart

After long and intensive listening on You Tube got this from Amazon










Just shows how free music leads to purchases.


----------



## maestro267

Two real gems I found in a charity shop today:

*Lloyd*: A Symphonic Mass
Brighton Festival Chorus/Bournemouth SO/Lloyd

*Dutilleux*: Symphonies 1 & 2
BBC Philharmonic/Tortelier


----------



## Blake

Taggart said:


> After long and intensive listening on You Tube got this from Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just shows how free music leads to purchases.


Jordi Savall is one of the leading Viola da Gamba players right now.


----------



## Vaneyes

Taggart said:


> ....*Just shows how free music leads to purchases*.


How true, Mr. T. It's no different from letting consumers sample merchandise in wine shops or grocery stores. Give something to get something. Some labels have understood that, putting their "official" videos on YT.

I'd like to see the Amazon US and UK samples expand some. The whole thing isn't necessary, but certainly more than 30 seconds. Amazon Germany is usually a minute per track.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

View attachment 28722


Brahms Complete Symphonies: Sergiu Celibidache & the Orchestra Sinfonica di Milano delia Radiotelevisione Italiana.

I picked this up from a suggestion by Moody in the 'Current Listening' thread following a comment I made after listening to Celibidache conducting the Vienna Symphony Orchestra in Brahms' First Symphony.

I have only had chance to test the First and Fourth Symphony briefly but the sound quality is good. I can't wait to sit down and listen to the set properly.

For £5 (new) including postage, I consider it bargain.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Result of a concert I went to last night where Martin Fröst played Mozart's Clarinet Concerto among other things. A large crowd of old people were purchasing his Mozart CD in the foyer after the concert at speeds I had no idea were possible by people that old. I already know the Mozart concerto so I didn't see much point in buying that CD, however I did want to explore my least favourite era more so I opted for this one. Concertos by Swedish-Finnish composer Bernhard Henrik Crusell (1775-1838).


----------



## maestro57

Just received my package today containing:

Barenboim on Beethoven: The Complete Piano Sonatas Live from Berlin (6-disc DVD set, with 6 filmed masterclasses)









Bach's Mass in B minor, BWV 232 (2-disc CD; Academy of St. Martin's in the Fields, Cond. Sir Neville Marriner)


----------



## arpeggio

*Juilliard String Quartet Plays Schubert & Brahms*

Juilliard String Quartet Plays Schubert & Brahms

Release Date: 11/06/2012 
Label: Sony Catalog #: 1991732 
Composer: Franz Schubert, Johannes Brahms 
Performer: Charles Neidich, Walter Trampler 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Juilliard String Quartet 
Number of Discs: 5

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?ordertag=Orchrecom61857-795892&album_id=798188

Some have a problem with the with the cover photo for the CD. Sony Classical used a cover photo that includes only two members of the Juilliard who actually play on these recordings.


----------



## arpeggio

*Juilliard String Quartet Plays Schubert & Brahms-part 2*



arpeggio said:


> Juilliard String Quartet Plays Schubert & Brahms
> 
> Release Date: 11/06/2012
> Label: Sony Catalog #: 1991732
> Composer: Franz Schubert, Johannes Brahms
> Performer: Charles Neidich, Walter Trampler
> Orchestra/Ensemble: Juilliard String Quartet
> Number of Discs: 5
> 
> http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?ordertag=Orchrecom61857-795892&album_id=798188
> 
> Some have a problem with the with the cover photo for the CD. Sony Classical used a cover photo that includes only two members of the Juilliard who actually play on these recordings.


Offending Photo:






​
Rather than repeat, link to information concerning photo (Customer reviews at Amazon): http://www.amazon.com/Juilliard-String-Quartet-Schubert-Brahms/dp/B008CG1HQ0/ref=sr_sp-atf_image_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1384884531&sr=1-1&keywords=julliard+string+quartet+schubert

Editorial comment: I find that this observation over the photo petty. It is a marketing issue. It has nothing to do with the quality of the preformance or the recording. I have seen many other Madison Avenue ploys and hype that are much more offensive than this.


----------



## Wandering

I got the Amazon Instant Video of this concert, Abbado uses the same Andante/Scherzo order as the live Berlin Phil. recording.










Also had to get Henze's Conjuring Dance from his 3rd symphony.

_I'll probably soon get a Stravinsky's Les Noces for my cloud also._


----------



## arpeggio

*Music for a Joyful Occasion*






​
Release Date: 03/04/2008 
Label: Albany Records Catalog #: 1006 Spars Code: DDD 
Composer: William Alwyn, Constant Lambert 
Performer: Mary Stolper, Charles Vernon 
Orchestra/Ensemble: DePaul University Wind Ensemble 
Number of Discs: 1 
Recorded in: Stereo 
Length: 1 Hours 1 Mins.

Works on This Recording:
1. _Fanfare for a Joyful Occasion_ by William Alwyn 
Orchestra/Ensemble: DePaul University Wind Ensemble 
Period: 20th Century 
Written: 1958; England

2. _Concerto for Flute and Eight Instruments_ by William Alwyn 
Performer: Mary Stolper (Flute) 
Orchestra/Ensemble: DePaul University Wind Ensemble 
Period: 20th Century 
Written: England

3. _Tiresias Suite_ by Constant Lambert 
Orchestra/Ensemble: DePaul University Wind Ensemble 
Period: 20th Century 
Written: 1951

4. Eine Kleine Posaunenmusik by Gunther Schuller 
Performer: Charles Vernon (Bass Trombone)
Orchestra/Ensemble: DePaul University Wind Ensemble 
Period: 20th Century

Notes:

1. Classics Today rated this disk a 10/10. I concur. See: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=240&name_role1=1&comp_id=23196&bcorder=15&name_id=64748&name_role=4

2. In above website _Eine Kleine Posaunenmusik_ is incorrectly attributed to Constant Lambert. The correct composer is Gunther Schuller.

3. Amazon site has samples: http://www.amazon.com/Joyful-Occassions-Alwyn/dp/B0014DOD7S/ref=sr_sp-btf_image_2_19?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1384922531&sr=1-19&keywords=depaul+university


----------



## arpeggio

*Roy Harris-Violin Sonarta & Piano Music*






​
Music Of Roy Harris. Compete piano music and _Violin Sonata_

Release Date: 10/24/2006 
Label: Albany Records Catalog #: 105 Spars Code: DDD 
Composer: Roy Harris 
Performer: Richard Zimdars, Alexander Ross 
Number of Discs: 1 
Recorded in: Stereo 
Length: 1 Hours 14 Mins.

For additional information and samples see:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=54255

http://www.amazon.com/Music-Roy-Harris/dp/B0000049NB/ref=sr_sp-atf_image_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1384952923&sr=1-2&keywords=roy+harris+violin+sonata


----------



## Centropolis

Continuing my classical music purchase spending spreed, I have probably spent over $400 on classical music CDs in the past 4 months. I started out with nothing.

ADDED: The best online deal I got during my journey was this:









$12 used.


----------



## starthrower

^^^^^^^^
Nice haul! The Membran set is surprisingly good quality for a cheapo public domain label.

Just ordered this.










PS This edition only shows up on Amazon when you do an "All Departments" search, due to the bonus CD-ROM.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

When I saw this available on Amazon, I had to have it:
View attachment 28839


Ferenc Fricsay & the Berlin Philharmonic: Beethoven Symphonies 5 and 7. In stereo.

The sound quality is fantastic and the interpretations are excellent. Fricsay is rapidly becoming one of my favourite conductors.

Between this disc and his 9th, it really makes wish he had the chance record a full cycle with the Berlin Philharmonic.

The only down side is that it was a touch expensive and as a Japanese edition, nothing readable in the inlay.

I also ordered this:
View attachment 28841


I am a big fan of Tchaikovsky's Symphonies and following a suggestion from ShropshireMoose I ordered this recording. I will get his recordings of Symphonies 4 & 5 in due course. The Haydn Symphony 44 recording is a welcome bonus.

Finally, I ordered this release of Holst material from EMI:
View attachment 28840


It includes _The Hymn of Jesus_, _The Wandering Scholar_, _At the Boars Head_ and the _Choral Symphony_. It has a good range of performers and good reviews. The diversity and range of material by Holst beyond the Planets suite has taken me by surprise in terms of it's quality. It surprises me now that the Planets is the only work that gets notice. I can't wait until this set arrives.


----------



## Centropolis

Just came back from my weekly visit to the thrift store. Bought a few $3 CDs, most of which can be bought on Amazon Marketplace for $0.01 plus shipping. haha

































Have you ever bought something classical music related but have no idea why you bought it or what you plan to do with them? I don't read music but I went to the books section and saw these:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Not sure what I can do with them but hey......the scores are cool to look at.


----------



## SarahO

Jacqueline du Pré - a lasting inspiration

At four years old, Jacqueline heard the sound of the cello on the radio and asked her mother for "one of those."

I particularly like her version of Kol Nidrei. Listen to it...


----------



## arpeggio

*Like the Stravinsky Set*



Centropolis said:


> View attachment 28829
> View attachment 28830
> View attachment 28831
> 
> 
> Continuing my classical music purchase spending spreed, I have probably spent over $400 on classical music CDs in the past 4 months. I started out with nothing.
> 
> ADDED: The best online deal I got during my journey was this:
> 
> View attachment 28833
> 
> 
> $12 used.


I have the Stravinsky set. There is a lot of great stuff on it. In spite of the duplications in my library, it fills in many gaps. I have been exposed to many other great works I was unfamiliar with. I am currently listening to disc 19-Oratorio-Melodrama Vol. 2. It contains _Perséphone, Ode and Monumentum pre Ggesualdo di Venosa_. I hope you end up enjoying it as much as I have.


----------



## Conor71

Langgaard: String Quartets, Volume 1 - nightingale Quartet, Dacapo (not pictured)


----------



## arpeggio

*Maslanka*












​
I have been on a bit on Maslanka kick lately.

The _Desert Roads_ CD has received some good reviews. See:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=191327


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just got this today at my local record store (used for $4.99 USD):


----------



## samurai

Bohuslav Martinu--*Symphonies Nos.3 and 4, *
both featuring the Neeme Jarvi led Bamberg Symphony Orchestra. His use of the piano in the *Third* is really awesome and quite haunting, especially as it helps to open up the whole work. 
Joseph Haydn--*Symphony No.94 in G Major {"Surprise"}; Symphony No.98 in B-Flat Major; Symphony No.101 in D Major {"The Clock"} and Symphony No.105 in B-Flat Major. * All four symphonies are performed by the Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra under the baton of Dennis Russell Davies.


----------



## realdealblues

AClockworkOrange said:


> I also ordered this:
> View attachment 28841
> 
> 
> I am a big fan of Tchaikovsky's Symphonies and following a suggestion from ShropshireMoose I ordered this recording. I will get his recordings of Symphonies 4 & 5 in due course. The Haydn Symphony 44 recording is a welcome bonus.


I absolutely love that Tchaikovsky recording! Still the most amazing rendition I have ever heard and I have at least 50 recordings of that Symphony.


----------



## realdealblues

View attachment 28946


Nielsen: The Masterworks, Vol. 1 - Orchestral Music

The only Nielsen I have is Bernstein's 2-5 & Blomstedt's complete cycle with San Francisco on Decca.

I keep reading about this one with Schonwandt and saw (while currently out of stock) it's only $17 at amazon right now. It's usually like $55. So I figured I'd give it a try.

Not only do you get Symphonies 1-6 on 3 CD's from Michael Schonwandt, but you also get Live recordings of the Symphonies on 2 DVD's also from Michael Schonwandt. Throw in Misc. Orchestral works from Thomas Dausgaard which is from what I've read (and hopefully is) a Hybrid-SACD, and it just seemed like there was no reason not to get it at that price. I don't feel I'll really need anymore Nielsen Symphony recordings after this purchase either. Should be enough variety to last me for many, many years.


----------



## Itullian

3rd installment ordered. This is a great cycle.


----------



## SimonNZ

Just pulled the trigger on these three boxes. I'd been waiting for Presto to put up their Christmas Box Set Bargains and thought they weren't going to do it this year - but it went up last week:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/boxsets.php

(the list at the top of the page doesn't give a full indication of what's on offer - better to use the search at the bottom)


----------



## arpeggio

*Miaskovsky (Myaskovsky)*






​
I am surprised that no one has mentioned this fine set. It received the 2008 Gramophone Award for Best Orchestral Recording.

Prior to this set the only work of Miaskovsky that I was familiar with was his 19th Symphony for Band.

It appears that this set is a compilation of recordings that Sveltlanov made with what is now known as the Russian State Symphony Orchestra or the Russian Federation Academic Symphony Orchestra that were recorded over a thirty year period between 1965 and 1995.

Along with the symphonies the set also includes all of his major orchestral works except the violin and cello concertos.

This is an outstanding set and I had a great deal of fun listening to all of the 16 discs.

The only problem is that there are some serious flubs in the booklet and on the CD's.

For example, on CD10 the Symphony Suite is listed as the 22nd Symphony. According to the opus number, 56, and the key, a minor, this should be the 23rd Symphony.

There are two 8th Symphonies in the set: One on CD 4 and the other on CD 11. It appears that the symphony on CD 11 is actually the 18th Symphony.

Note: Check out the following for additional information. I verified the above errors on this web page: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2008/Nov08/Myaskovsky_Symphonies_2564696898.htm


----------



## samurai

On back-order, earlier today, from *Amazon: *







. 
The performers are conductor Paavo Berglund and the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.
If any of my fellow members are conversant with this set, I'd love to hear what your impressions of it are. Thanks. I already own an Abravanel/Utah Symphony as well as a Maazel/Vienna Phil Sibelius set, so I'm wondering how the Berglund stacks up against them.


----------



## arpeggio

*Maslanka Strikes Again*

I should state that I do not consider Maslanka a great composer. For me he composes good solid B level music, which for the most part, I enjoy. He has produced a few clunkers. It seems that his most successful work is _A Child Garden's of Dreams_. The best recording I have heard is with the Dallas Wind Symphony: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...id=47489&bcorder=15&name_id=63513&name_role=4

With that caveat, the following are the latest wave of Maslanka recordings I have purchased. Most of the works are pretty good. The performances are outstanding.


















​
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=7788&name_role1=1&name_id2=100723&name_role2=4&bcorder=41&comp_id=111258

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=7788&name_role1=1&name_id2=100723&name_role2=4&bcorder=41&comp_id=322236

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=7788&name_role1=1&name_id2=100723&name_role2=4&bcorder=41&comp_id=322238

The _Unending Stream of Life_ CD also includes:
_Morning Star 
Laudamus Te 
and 
Give Us This Day _


----------



## Blake

samurai said:


> On back-order, earlier today, from *Amazon: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The performers are conductor Paavo Berglund and the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra.
> If any of my fellow members are conversant with this set, I'd love to hear what your impressions of it are. Thanks. I already own an Abravanel/Utah Symphony as well as a Maazel/Vienna Phil Sibelius set, so I'm wondering how the Berglund stacks up against them.


It's a great set. I've found it to have more of a "bite," meaning the orchestra has more of an edge to their playing than Segerstam and Vanska.... Unfortunately I haven't heard Abravane or Maazel. Definitely worth owning. You did good.


----------



## samurai

@ Vesuvius. Thanks so much for your input on this. I figured for 19 bucks and change, what's the big loss, even if I don't happen to like the set? I'm glad, however, that you like it so much; I just hope it becomes available soon on back order.


----------



## arpeggio

*Revenge of the Band Junkie*

Latest Band Acquisition. (One of a bunch of band releases from Albany I recently purchased)






​
Label: Albany Records Catalog #: 1337 
Release Date: 02/14/2012
Conductor: Stephen K. Steele 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Illinois State University Wind Symphony

Works on This Recording

1. _O Earth, O Stars_ by David Maslanka 
Soloists: Kimberly McCoul Risinger, flute; Adraina Ransom, cello
2. _Symphony no 3_ by Carlos Franzetti

Both works are tonal.

_O Earth, O Stars_ is an unusual work. It is a double concerto for flute and cello

Links to additional info and sound samples: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=7788&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=425644

Link to excellant YouTube of _O Earth, O Stars_ with the Michigan State Wind Symphony: 




Link to YouTube of the "First Movement" of the Franzetti _Third Symphony_:


----------



## starthrower

samurai said:


> @ Vesuvius. Thanks so much for your input on this. I figured for 19 bucks and change, what's the big loss, even if I don't happen to like the set? I'm glad, however, that you like it so much; I just hope it becomes available soon on back order.


I bought the Berglund set recently. It sounds great! I'm not really a huge Sibelius fan, but I do like a few of the symphonies. I bought it from one of the UK vendors for 11 dollars. I never buy from Amazon direct.

I just bought this today. I don't know why it took me so long? But for a while I couldn't decide on a pianist. Louis Lortie has superb technique, and he plays Beethoven with grace, good taste, and phrasing and tone I can live with over time. I also have his Ravel set, which I'm very happy with.


----------



## Rocco

Just purchased a second copy of the Pinnock Handel's Messiah. I'll probably give my other copy of Pinnock away to a friend. This one is in the thin jewel case, and the artwork looks like this. Cost me $9.50 shipped, brand new.


----------



## arpeggio

*Return of the Band Junkie*

One of the latest wave of band CD's I have purchased:






​
Release Date: 04/14/2009 
Label: Albany Records Catalog #: 1108 Spars Code: n/a 
Conductor: Gregg Hanson 
Orchestra/Ensemble: University of Arizona Wind Orchestra 
Number of Discs: 1

Works on This Recording
1. _Chamber Symphony no 4 "Towers of Power"_ by Daniel McCarthy 
Soloist: Timothy McAllister (Saxophone)

2. _Concerto for Flute and Wind Ensemble_ by Anthony Plog 
Soloist: Brian Luce (Flute)

3. _Concerto Fantasy for 2 Timpani_ by Philip Glass 
Performer: Gary Cook (Timpani), Jonathan Haas (Timpani) 
Notes: Arranged for wind ensemble by Mark Lortz

See for more information and samples: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=16040

Note: The interesting work for me is the Glass _Concerto Fantasy for 2 Timpani_. I normally do not care for Glass but I enjoyed this work. This was orginally composed for 2 timpani and orchestra and it was transcribed for band. If anyone is interested I found one recording with orchestra: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=91134

I found a You Tube of the first movement of the Glass in the original format:


----------



## EricABQ

Bartok piano concertos:


----------



## arpeggio

*To Maslanka or not to Maslanka*

Latest Maslanka acquisition:






​
Label: Albany Records Catalog #: 1152 Spars Code: DDD
Release Date: 12/08/2009

1. _Procession of the Academics_ by David Maslanka 
Conductor: Stephen K. Steele 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Illinois State University Wind Symphony

2. _A Carl Sandburg Reader_ by David Maslanka 
Soloists: John Koch (baritone); 1 Tracy Koch (soprano); 1 David Stand (speaker)
Conductor: Stephen K. Steele
Orchestra/Ensemble: Illinois State University Wind Symphony

3. _Symphony no 3_ by Kimberly K. Archer 
Conductor: Stephen K. Steele 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Illinois State University Wind Symphony

Link to more information, samples and review: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=7788&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=325684

Note: I can only recommend this to anyone who is a real fan of Maslanka. The Archer Symphony is OK. Although the reviewer in the above link gave a good review, he was critical of the recording of the _Carl Sandburg Reader_: "The recording, however, is hampered by poor balance in _A Carl Sandburg Reader_, where the speaker is brought very much forward yet the singers are recessed back into the ensemble texture, at times making it difficult to hear them clearly."

I would agree with this assessment. I normally refrain from making negative waves, but for me the vocal soloists are very weak. Maybe the recording engineer intentionally recessed them into the background.


----------



## science

Stopped by ye' olde recorde store.

















Lookin' forward to some good listinin'.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Three new purchases yesterday. The DVD of the 1978 Bernstein Fidelio and,

an early version of the opera that was later called Fidelio. This one a live performance from 1960:









And Fidelio sung in English:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Helene Grimaude - Brahms Piano Concertos
View attachment 29190


Vanska et al. - The Unknown Sibelius
View attachment 29191


Artur Rubinstein - Chopin Nocturnes
View attachment 29192


A couple of wonderful Vaughan Williams releases - The Solent & The Sons of Light
View attachment 29193
View attachment 29196


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A trio of Havergal Brian releases:
View attachment 29199
View attachment 29200
View attachment 29201


Finally, a pair of Arnold Bax releases:
View attachment 29202
View attachment 29203


----------



## arpeggio

*Bax Piano Music*



AClockworkOrange said:


> Finally, a pair of Arnold Bax releases:
> View attachment 29202
> View attachment 29203


I second the Bax Piano Music. I have this set and I have been listening to it in my car. There is some real nice music here.


----------



## arpeggio

*Revenge of a Band Junkie II*






​
Label: Albany Records Catalog #: 1335 
Composers: Anthony Plog, Alfred Reed, David Maslanka 
Release Date: 12/13/2011

Works on This Recording

1. Concerto 2010 by Anthony Plog 
Conductor: Bobby R. Francis 
Orchestra/Ensemble: American Brass Quintet, Texas Christian University Wind Symphony

2. Variations on the "Porazzi" Theme of Richard Wagner by Alfred Reed 
Conductor: Bobby R. Francis
Orchestra/Ensemble: Texas Christian University Wind Symphony

3. Symphony no 8 for Winds by David Maslanka 
Conductor: Bobby R. Francis
Orchestra/Ensemble: Texas Christian University Wind Symphony

See following for additional information and sound samples: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=685332


----------



## AndyS

Just ordered this to finish my Goodall Ring:









Been buying one at a time each pay day from Presto Classical while they've been on special with the intention of getting through each one before the next - I've not even finished Rheingold properly yet haha. Finishing it off as I type


----------



## senza sordino

Still on my spending spree.
purchased last weekend. I need to slow down because I haven't heard everything yet from my last purchase. 

Ravel Daphnis and Chloe, Boston Symphony with Charles Munch

Schoenberg Verlarte Nacht and Pelleas and Melisande Berlin Phil with Karajan

Schoenberg Verlarte Nacht and String Quartet #1 with Fred Sherry Quartet

Dvorak "American", Tchaikovsky #1, Borodin #2 String Quartets with Emerson String Quartet

Faure Piano Quintets, Domus Quartet with Anthony Marwood violin 

Bartok String Quartets Emerson String Quartets


----------



## brotagonist

I was and still am committed to slowing down my buying to a monthly trickle... but I was not satisfied with only 7 Messiaen albums, as I love his music dearly, so I got:





















I believe they are all new to my collection, although there is a slim chance that I used to have the _Vingt Regards_ on LP.


----------



## brotagonist

I also used to have a couple of Lutosławski LPs, so I decided to get this (the samples are stunning), which is new to my collection:


----------



## science

senza sordino said:


> Still on my spending spree.
> purchased last weekend. I need to slow down because I haven't heard everything yet from my last purchase.
> 
> Ravel Daphnis and Chloe, Boston Symphony with Charles Munch
> 
> Schoenberg Verlarte Nacht and Pelleas and Melisande Berlin Phil with Karajan
> 
> Schoenberg Verlarte Nacht and String Quartet #1 with Fred Sherry Quartet
> 
> Dvorak "American", Tchaikovsky #1, Borodin #2 String Quartets with Emerson String Quartet
> 
> Faure Piano Quintets, Domus Quartet with Anthony Marwood violin
> 
> Bartok String Quartets Emerson String Quartets


That's a darn good order, man.


----------



## arpeggio

*Return of the Band Junkie*

Another CD acquisition from my band spending spree:






​
Release Date: 03/08/2011 
Label: Albany Records Catalog #: 1252 
Composers: Mark Engebretson, Frigyes Hidas, Toshiro Mayuzumi, Jerzy Sapieyevski, ...

Notes and Editorial Reviews (From Arkive Music Web Site): http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?label_id=1121&bcorder=6&name_id=220559&name_role=3
"The SUNY Fredonia Wind Ensemble conducted by Paul Holcomb, presents its first recording that includes music commissioned for the Ensemble and superb soloists. The renowned bass trombone player, Randall Hawes, is featured on Hungarian composer Hidas Frigyes' _Rhapsody_ and Alex Jokipii, principal trumpet of the Buffalo Philharmonic is the soloist for Jerzy Sapievevski's _Concerto_. There is also a _Concerto for Percussion_ by Japanese composer Toshiro Mayuzumi with soloists from the Wind Ensemble. Mark Engebretson's _Symphony for Winds_ is a commissioned work and this as well as Karl Boelter's _Mountains and Mesas_ receive their world premiere recordings. The SUNY Fredonia Wind Ensemble conducted by Paul(a) Holcomb, presents its first recording that includes music commissioned for the Ensemble and superb soloists. ."

Works on This Recording
1. _Symphony for Winds_ by Mark Engebretson 
Conductor: Paula Holcomb 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Suny Fredonia Wind Ensemble

2. _Rhapsody for Bass Trombone and Wind Band_ by Frigyes Hidas 
Performer: Randall Hawes (Bass Trombone) 
Conductor: Paula Holcomb 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Suny Fredonia Wind Ensemble

3. _Concerto for Percussion and Wind Orchestra_ by Toshiro Mayuzumi 
Conductor: Paula Holcomb 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Suny Fredonia Wind Ensemble

4. _Concerto for Trumpet and Wind Orchestra_ by Jerzy Sapieyevski 
Performer: Alex Jokipii (Trumpet) 
Conductor: Paula Holcomb 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Suny Fredonia Wind Ensemble

5. _Mountains and Mesas_ by Karl Boelter 
Conductor: Paula Holcomb 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Suny Fredonia Wind Ensemble

Note: Mark Engebretson teaches at my old alma mater, University of North Carolina Greensboro.


----------



## SixFootScowl

AndyS said:


> Just ordered this to finish my Goodall Ring:
> 
> View attachment 29212


Hey Nice. Chandos Operas in English series. I just ordered their Fidelio opera.


----------



## samurai

I've been looking to acquire this conductor and the LSO in their readings of the Nielsen Symphonies for quite some time. Tonight, from *Amazon*, I was finally able to make this purchase: 







. I've read a lot of positive things about Ole Schmidt and his grasp of *Nielsen's Symphonies, *and so I eagerly await the arrival of this 3 CD set! :trp:


----------



## Conor71

I dont own all of this one yet but its a done deal! :


----------



## realdealblues

View attachment 29261


Picked up the Toscanini RCA Collection yesterday on an Amazon Black Friday Lightning deal for $69. Years of wonderful listening ahead with this one as I've only heard his more popular recordings, Beethoven & Brahms Symphonies, Verdi Requiem, etc. I just couldn't pass it up at that price.


----------



## EricABQ

Went bargain hunting at Amazon again for .mp3s. Three sets of complete symphonies:

$10



$4



$6


----------



## arpeggio

*Awesome Sets*



realdealblues said:


> View attachment 29261
> 
> 
> Picked up the Toscanini RCA Collection yesterday on an Amazon Black Friday Lightning deal for $69. Years of wonderful listening ahead with this one as I've only heard his more popular recordings, Beethoven & Brahms Symphonies, Verdi Requiem, etc. I just couldn't pass it up at that price.


Along with the Toscanini, there other sets like this that are tempting me:

Bruno Walter: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?ordertag=Condrecom12770-978990&album_id=982048

I have a friend that is a retired double bass player from the National Symphony. In his opinion, along with Bernstein, Walter was the best Mahler conductor and a real gentleman.

Fritz Reiner: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1014187


----------



## EDaddy

Just bought the Toscanini set as well. What a fabulous box! Very nicely put together. My ears are like a couple of kids in a candy store at Christmas.... they'll be digesting this for years to come. So far, Beethoven's 3rd (disc 1) and 9th (disc 5)... WOWSKEES!!!
Sheer brilliance and panache! 

A toast to The Maestro!


----------



## arpeggio

*Son of the Bank Junkie*

Oh No!!! Not another one. Yes another one and one of the better ones.






​
Glass Bead
Release Date: 05/10/2011 
Label: Albany Records Catalog #: 1260 
Composers: Beckel, James A., Jr., Scott McAllister, David Maslanka 
Conductors: Kenneth Ozzello, Randall Coleman 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Alabama WInd Ensemble

Works on This Recording

1. _Concerto for Horn "The Glass Bead Game"_ by Beckel, James A., Jr. 
Performer: Charles Snead (French Horn) 
Conductor: Kenneth Ozzello 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Alabama WInd Ensemble

2. _Black Dog_ by Scott McAllister 
Performer: Osiris Molina (Clarinet) 
Conductor: Randall Coleman 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Alabama WInd Ensemble

3. _Concerto for Trombone and Wind Ensemble_ by David Maslanka 
Performer: Jonathan Whitaker (Trombone) 
Conductor: Kenneth Ozzello 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Alabama WInd Ensemble

Review:

"This disc features works for various solo instruments and wind ensemble in first-rate performances captured in excellent sound.

James Beckel is a new name to me, but based on his horn concerto The Glass Bead Game , I would like to hear more of his music. In addition to his activities as a composer, Beckel also serves as principal trombone of the Indianapolis Symphony Orchestra. The Glass Bead Game , presented here in the composer's own transcription for wind ensemble, draws its inspiration from the novel of the same title by Hermann Hesse. The booklet notes detail the parallels between the concerto and the novel. Luckily, such references are not necessary. The work is thoroughly engaging on purely musical terms. Featuring attractive melodies, mildly dissonant harmonies, highly intricate rhythmic development, and ear-ticking instrumental colors, the three-movement work is easily the highlight of the disc. ArkivMusic lists two other recordings of The Glass Bead Game , by hornists Kent Leslie and Gregory Hustis. I am not familiar with either of those recordings but they would be hard-pressed to exceed the splendid performance by Charles Snead offered on this disc.

Scott McAllister's rhapsody for clarinet and wind ensemble Black Dog was inspired by classic hard rock music and more specifically the Led Zeppelin song of the same name. The work casts the solo clarinet as the lead singer in a rock band. A number of modern music techniques are used in the solo clarinet part, including multiphonics, flutter-tonguing, slap-tonguing, fingering modulations (sustaining a single note while alternating between its various fingerings, thus slightly changing its timbre and pitch), swooping glissandi, and a good deal of squawking. The work is extremely dissonant and angular and is punctuated with a pounding percussion ostinato that seeks to replicate the "head banging" associated with hard rock. Only a precious few moments of quiet repose offer relief from the work's almost 12 minutes of grinding, in-your-face discord. There are several other recordings of this work. To be honest, those I have heard all sound pretty much the same.

David Maslanka's Trombone Concerto has now been recorded three times, quite an accomplishment for a work composed only four years ago. I have reviewed all three. In Fanfare 33:3, I offered a fairly lengthy discussion of Maslanka's music in general, and of the Trombone Concerto in particular. In that issue, I reviewed the work on Albany 1132, performed by trombonist Stephen Parsons and the Illinois State University Wind Symphony conducted by Stephen Steele. Readers interested in an overview of this composer's style are referred to that issue. The Trombone Concerto was composed on commission from conductor Gary Green and trombonist Tim Conner, both of the University of Miami. It was intended to serve as a memorial to a flutist friend of Green, Conner, and the composer who had met an untimely death. Though I still think a concerto for trombone is an odd choice to serve as a requiem for a flutist, and also maintain that the piece is hampered by some of the composer's stylistic clichés, I have to admit that the work has grown on me over time. This performance is excellent; not quite up to the level of the work's second recording by Green, Conner, and the University of Miami's Frost Wind Ensemble on Naxos 8.572439, but certainly preferable to the aforementioned Illinois State offering.

All three soloists and the (University of) Alabama Wind Ensemble distinguish themselves at a very high level. The recorded sound is clear and well balanced between soloist and ensemble."

FANFARE: Merlin Patterson

Notes:

1. Link to additional info and sound samples:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=565819

http://www.albanyrecords.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=TROY1260&Store_Code=AR&search=beckel&offset=&filter_cat=&PowerSearch_Begin_Only=&sort=&range_low=&range_high=

2. I found a good YouTube of Beckel's _"The Glass Bead Game"_ in the original format for horn and orchestra performed by the The El Paso Symphony Youth Orchestra. It is good performance of the dress rehearsal. (Because it is a video of a dress rehearsal there are some extraneous sounds near the end.) When I hear performances like this I want to take the "gloom & doom" classical music dying remarks that I have heard from some self proclaimed classical music connoisseurs and deposit them in file 13. See: 



Beckel's work reminds me of the fine post modern neoclassical music like Eric Ewazen I am familiar with.

I just dicovered that this work was a finalist for the 1997 Pulitzer Prize.

3. I found a YouTube of the McAllister _Black Dog_ of this recording: 



.

4. I found YouTube of the first movement of the Maslanka _Trombone Concerto_:


----------



## poptart

I've been rediscovering Vaughan Williams. Bought these:









and


----------



## bejart

Although I've been out of town on vacation for a week, that hasn't stopped me from ordering these from 3rd party sellers on Amazon ---


----------



## bejart

As well as these ----


----------



## ShropshireMoose

arpeggio said:


> Bruno Walter: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?ordertag=Condrecom12770-978990&album_id=982048
> 
> I have a friend that is a retired double bass player from the National Symphony. In his opinion, along with Bernstein, Walter was the best Mahler conductor and a real gentleman.
> 
> I can recommend the Bruno Walter wholeheartedly. I'm just on the last three discs and it has been a most enjoyable journey.


----------



## arpeggio

*Last of the Band Junkies*

At last, the final CD from my Albany band buying spree and the most adventurous music.






​
Release Date: 04/10/2012 
Label: Albany Records Catalog #: 1344 Spars Code: DDD 
Composers: Christopher Stark, Ryan Gallagher, Zachary Wadsworth, Catherine Likhuta, Tikuma Itoh, Jesse Jones 
Conductor: Cynthia Johnston Turner 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Cornell University Wind Ensemble

Works on This Recording

1. _Augenblick_ by Christopher Stark 
Conductor: Cynthia Johnston Turner 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Cornell University Wind Ensemble

2. _Exorcism_ by Ryan Gallagher 
Performer: Derek Roddy (Drums) 
Conductor: Cynthia Johnston Turner 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Cornell University Wind Ensemble

3. _A Symphony of Glances_ by Zachary Wadsworth 
Conductor: Cynthia Johnston Turner 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Cornell University Wind Ensemble

4. _Out Loud_ by Catherine Likhuta 
Performer: Catherine Likhuta (Piano) 
Conductor: Cynthia Johnston Turner 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Cornell University Wind Ensemble

5. _Daydreams_ by Takuma Itoh 
Conductor: Cynthia Johnston Turner 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Cornell University Wind Ensemble

6. _Through The Veil by_ Jesse Jones 
Conductor: Cynthia Johnston Turner 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Cornell University Wind Ensemble

Notes and Editorial Reviews

This disc collects six extremely varied works for wind ensemble, all by doctoral composition students at Cornell, and all (except Through the Veil ) commissioned by Cynthia Johnston Turner, the conductor on this disc and the University's associate professor of performance (conducting) and director of wind ensembles. As she explains in the interview above, her intention was to provide an opportunity for the composers to challenge themselves, to push their compositional boundaries, and in this they have certainly delivered. If, occasionally, one can detect influences of other composers which have not been completely digested, that isn't to disparage the success with which each of these pieces has been imagined and thought through-and all but one of the composers were under 30 when they wrote their pieces.

The work which gives the disc its title, Christopher Stark's Augenblick , is an exploration of moments ( Augenblick , literally, 'glance of an eye' or moment). Two contrasted types of music, serene "ambient" and harsh, are juxtaposed without any transitions. If there is rather more of the former than the latter, this results in a euphonious sound world of long held notes, which drift in a slightly Ligetian way. There is some light and light-hearted use of electronics, and Stark reveals himself as rather playful: At one point I was convinced my CD player was skipping.

All this is in sharp contrast to Ryan Gallagher's Exorcism , a four-minute blast of energy for soloist on drumkit and ensemble. Derek Roddy delivers a blistering heavy metal performance, and the winds rise to the challenge, in a work which, the composer says, is deliberately designed to exhaust the players! One could have wished that the soloist was given a little more presence in the production: more 'air' around him and a balance between the players that lifted him in relation to the band would have enabled even more of the visceral energy to come across. (Curious readers can find a video of this work, albeit with a different band, on YouTube.) Down the Long Desolate Streets of Stars is the second movement of Zachary Wadsworth's A Symphony of Glances . Marked Andante molto sostenuto , this is nothing to do with Hollywood, but refers to poetic fragments by the English writer, T. E. Hulme, who was killed in the First World War. This is slow (more an Adagio ), with Brucknerian brass writing and lyrical solos in tenor saxophone and euphonium, the former very distinctive and attractive, the latter quite surprisingly flexible.

Catherine Likhuta plays the solo piano in her own piece, Out Loud , a concerto in one movement running a quarter of an hour. There is a substantial contribution from the percussion section which raises the question of whether "wind ensemble" is really the right term for this sort of band, given the important melodic contributions of, for example, the marimba. Anyway, what impresses here is the variety of interplay and genuine dialogue between the piano and the band. Whilst being somewhat sectional, there is an overall trajectory which convinces. Of Daydreams , the composer, Takuma Itoh, says, "I wanted to create an atmosphere of going in and out of a timeless suspension"-which strikes me as a pretty difficult challenge. The piece does create a sense of peaceful drifting underlying the often busy surfaces of burbling winds and tinkling percussion from which, from time to time, a tonal folk-song-like theme arises. It is impossible not to be reminded of Takemitsu in this piece and, while it doesn't have all the subtlety, nuance, and contrast of the master's music (the comparison being an object lesson in "less is more"), Daydreams does impress by its carefully judged, and imaginative, sonorities.

And, finally, the longest piece, Jesse Jones's Through the Veil . This is certainly the most ambitious work, philosophically. It is intended to represent, more or less literally, the progress of an eternal soul from a pre-mortal existence to its incarnation in a body and the subsequent death of the body, allowing the soul to rejoin the cosmos. So we have a well-defined "point of entry"-passing through a "veil of forgetfulness"-and, later, a moment of death. This is not the place to ask why, if the soul is eternal, it is necessary to depict the second transition with "shrieking screams of death." However, that short section is marvelously scored, based on a computer frequency analysis of a real human scream. It actually sounds rather impressively grand. There then follows a long final section in which the soul again passes through the veil into infinity. Turner reports that this piece gave the players difficulty in coming to terms with it in rehearsal and, I must admit, it gave me difficulty. Partly this is due to the presence, unremarked in the CD booklet, of three amplified sopranos who "aaaah" rather in the fashion of the women's choir in "Neptune" from Holst's The Planets . I felt Jones ran a great risk of rather less-elevated comparisons being made (i.e., with '50s sci-fi B movies) but, on multiple listening, I decided that the effect works in the context of the particular wind writing and that the vocal parts could be listened to with interest. My other reservation-nothing to do with the disc per se -is that the program of this work may put off listeners. While it has nowhere near the vulgarity of Tod und Verklärung , I can imagine the literalness of the depiction could create resistance. Not believing in souls myself, I decided to think of the piece as a tripartite structure along the lines of Beethoven's "Les Adieux" Sonata which, had that been the composer's intention, could have provided the basis for a more substantial piece. Nevertheless, it is probably the piece on the disc which pushes boundaries the most and repays listening.

Most of the players in the Wind Ensemble are not music majors but, as Cynthia Johnston Turner points out, this is not necessarily detrimental to the standard of performance-which is superb. They sound completely committed to the music and, whatever its obvious difficulties, have it completely. Likewise, Turner's readings of the pieces are, as far as I can tell without scores, compelling. Apart from my small cavil at the miking of the drumkit in Exorcism , mentioned above, the sound is excellent: forward but with plenty of space.

FANFARE: Jeremy Marchant

Notes:
1. Links to additional information and sound samples:
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?label_id=1121&bcorder=6&name_id=250089&name_role=3

http://www.amazon.com/Augenblick-Cornell-University-Wind-Ensemble/dp/B007EBZ1AW/ref=sr_sp-atf_image_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1385603953&sr=1-1&keywords=augenblick+albany

http://www.albanyrecords.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=&Product_Code=TROY1344&Category_Code=a-Wind

2. Highly recommended to those who like adventurous music. Stark's _Augenblick_ has some interesting electronics. The beginning sounds like an audience applauding. The CD skipping part, mentioned above, sounded so natural, I thought the recording was actually skipping. Some wildly inventive sonorities.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Nono*: Vars Canoniche; Carlo Scarpa, Architetto Ai Suoi Infiniti Possibili; No Hay Caminos, Hay Que Caminar...; w. SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg/Gielen (rec.1989).

'Pilgrim, there is no pathway, there is only travelling itself'

View attachment 29362


----------



## SixFootScowl

Double set: Gardiner's Leonore and Bernstein's Fidelio:


----------



## gellio

TallPaul said:


> Double set: Gardiner's Leonore and Bernstein's Fidelio:
> View attachment 29363


The best recordings of both.


----------



## science

I think I'll like it. I'm becoming a fan of Dutilleux.










I'll try this vs. the Bostridge/Johnson on Hyperion.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

I have recently bought (in no particular order)


----------



## SixFootScowl

gellio said:


> The best recordings of both.


And it appears (from my web research) that the Bernstein Fidelio on this set is the same as the one on DVD. I shall see as I also ordered the DVD. As good as it is, I don't think any Fidelio will replace Halasz (NAXOS) as my favorite.


----------



## arpeggio

*Penderecki, Lutoslawski String Quartets*



Vaneyes said:


> Most Recent -
> 
> *Penderecki*, *Lutoslawski* String Quartets.
> 
> View attachment 13757


I just acquired a copy of the above recording.

Interesting how the styles of these two composers evolved, in opposing directions.

Links to reviews:

http://onpolishmusic.com/cd-notes/othermixed-cds/%E2%80%A2-penderecki-lutoslawski-hyperion-2013/

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=9281&name_role1=1&comp_id=34819&bcorder=15&name_id=161326&name_role=4


----------



## AClockworkOrange

These were purchased on impulse. I have only recently discovered these transcriptions by accident but I was most definitely gripped. Both recordings came recommended and whist my knowledge of Scoenberg is limited, I am confident of Mahler's orchestration having heard snippets of this recording before purchase. On the sec on disc by Craft, I have gone by the works represented and the strong reviews it has received
View attachment 29469
View attachment 29470


Choral music has seeped into my heart. I came across these pieces whilst reading about the Conductor - Igor Markevitch - after being impressed with his recordings of Tchaikovsky's first three symphonies. These came recommended and what I have heard of the Cherubini was enough to convince me.
View attachment 29472
View attachment 29473


Tchaikovsky's Fifth Symphony - Ferenc Fricsay. A fantastic pairing and a fantastic recording. The performance is very good and sound quality is favourable. I would rate this alongside Jurowski and the London Philharmonic is terms of performance/interpretation, which has been my preferred recording for a long time. The Schumann Piano Concerto is also a fantastic recording, both Cortot and Fricsay/Orchestra are in excellent form to my ears.
View attachment 29474


I think I may have found a recording of the fourth too so fingers crossed 

I also have an iTunes card to use up. I haven't decided what to get yet but I seem to be hovering around Britten, Berlioz and Paganini (particularly the latter's guitar works).


----------



## arpeggio

*George Walker*






​
In 1996, for the work _Lilacs_, George Walker became the first African-American Composer to receive the Pulitzer Prize in Music.

There is another recording of the work that was released last August on Albany Records: http://www.albanyrecords.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=AR&Product_Code=TROY1430&Category_Code=a-Chamber

Other works on this recordings:

_Tangents_ by George Walker

_Wind Set_ by George Walker 
Performer: Leonard Hindell (Bassoon), Jerome Ashby (French Horn), William Shadel (Clarinet), 
Richard Foley (Oboe), Peggy Schechter (Flute)

_Sonata for Violin and Piano no 2_ by George Walker 
Performer: Gregory Walker (Violin), George Walker (Piano)
The above work is performed by Gregory Walker's son

_Quartet for Strings no 2_ by George Walker

Links to additional information and samples:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/lilacs-the-music-of-george-walker-george-walker/4638521

http://www.allmusic.com/album/release/lilacs-the-music-of-george-walker-mr0002698048


----------



## DrKilroy

Thanks Mum! 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Cosmos

I fell in love with the Orchestral Suites the moment I heard them and I found the complete set for cheap f*** yeah!

Edit: I just realized this is the wrong album, whops. I got the Danon Essentials edition of Tchaikovsky's complete orchestral suites


----------



## DaveS

Gotherberg, Jarvi. Fabulous


----------



## Rocco

Vivaldi the Great Choral Masterpieces 2 CD set.


----------



## Taggart

Looking forward to this!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Taggart said:


> Looking forward to this!


That is indeed worth looking forward to. Immaculate performance. I've got it twinned with Hogwood's Dido and Aeneas and it's one of my desert island discs.


----------



## Centropolis

Just bought this over the weekend, part of the Amazon "Lightening" Deals over the Black Friday.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Centropolis said:


> Just bought this over the weekend, part of the Amazon "Lightening" Deals over the Black Friday.
> 
> View attachment 29606


Are you US. I didn't see that on Amazon.uk


----------



## Centropolis

MagneticGhost said:


> Are you US. I didn't see that on Amazon.uk


It was on Amazon Canada.


----------



## brotagonist

I decided to make some exploratory forays into two composers I barely know:





















All new, average price per disc, ~$9.08, dispatched.


----------



## joen_cph

*Martinu:* _Piano Concertos 1-5 + Concertino _/ Leichner,Belohlavek / supraphon 2 CD

Had these concertos on LPs + some scattered CD material, but this is my first complete set. Concertos 3, 4 & 5 are really wonderful, also by comparison with other recordings, I dont agree with a slightly lukewarm review on the web (most of the reviews are good).









*Villa-Lobos*: _Bachianas 1-9 (complete)_ / Schermerhorn / Naxos 3CD

A likewise very pleasant set; Schermerhorn is known for instance for a fine Respighi "Sinfonia Drammatica", a good conductor. The music is very agreable and colourful throughout, though I still need to catch up with nos. 7-9.


----------



## bejart

Did my part to make Cyber Monday a success for 3rd party sellers on Amazon. 
These are all on the way ---


----------



## arpeggio

*Lowell Liebermann-Piano Concertos*






​
Performer: Stephen Hough, Piano
Orchestra: Glasgow BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Lowell Liebermann
Composer: Lowell Liebermann 
Released on (June 10, 1997)
Label: Hyperion UK #CDA66966

Works on CD:

1. Concerto No. 1 For Piano And Orchestra, Op.12
2. Concerto No.2 For Piano And Orchestra, Op.36 
3. Six Pieces From Album For The Young, Op.43

CD is out of print. Still availble through Amazon.

Highly recommended to those who like contemporary tonal music.


----------



## Andolink

error error error error


----------



## Taggart

Thanks to @Petrb fro the Jordi Savall introduction. The Munrow is a double LP on CD job.


----------



## Nevohteeb

About two weeks ago, I was in Toronto, Ontario, for a concert at the Royal Conservatory of Music, on Bloor St. It was the touring group of the Music From Marlboro. Great concert. I went over to the Grigorian Music store, on Yorkville, off Bay. Great selection. I picked up about 10 cds. Mostly Chamber Music. I was listening to a great site, on my computer. Performance Today. On it, I heard absolutely great performances of the Brahms Piano Concertos, over 4 days. (I believe it was at the end of October). The pianist, was Helene Grimaud. It is on Deutsche Grammaphone #4791958, with Andris Nelsons, conducting. Absolutely delightful performances.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Chopin*: Piano Concerto 2, etc., w. Argerich/NSO/Rostropovich (rec. 1978). This is a replacement for Pogo/CSO/Abbado (rec.1983)...abysmal sonics, that I couldn't condone any longer. Into the trashcan it went.

View attachment 29748


----------



## Vaneyes

Nevohteeb said:


> About two weeks ago, I was in Toronto, Ontario, for a concert at the Royal Conservatory of Music, on Bloor St. It was the touring group of the Music From Marlboro. Great concert. I went over to the Grigorian Music store, on Yorkville, off Bay. *Great selection. I picked up about 10 cds. Mostly Chamber Music. *I was listening to a great site, on my computer. Performance Today. On it, I heard absolutely great performances of the Brahms Piano Concertos, over 4 days. (I believe it was at the end of October). The pianist, was Helene Grimaud. It is on Deutsche Grammaphone #4791958, with Andris Nelsons, conducting. Absolutely delightful performances.


Well, what were they?


----------



## EricABQ

I've really been enjoying Mr. Wass' Volume 2 of Bridge piano music, so I added volume 1 as well.


----------



## Joris

For $13 including shipping.


----------



## arpeggio

*Hahn-Hidgon & Tchaikovsky Vioin Concertos*






​
This recording was released in 2008 and members had submitted posts about it 2008.

Subsequent to the prior discussions, the Higdon _Violin Concerto_ received the 2010 Pulitzer Prize in Music. See: http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/culturemonster/2010/04/composer-jennifer-higdon-wins-pulitzer-for-violin-concerto.html. My personal reaction to the recording is more positive than some of the earlier entries.

I have found links to the following reviews.

Reviews of recording:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=5378&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=373276

https://www.sfcv.org/reviews/higdon-and-hahn-strike-it-big

http://www.allmusic.com/album/hilary-hahn-plays-higdon-tchaikovsky-violin-concertos-mw0002033563

Reviews of performances:

http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/tobin/higdonconcerto1.php

http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/d/dgg778777a.php

http://articles.philly.com/2011-02-16/news/28538673_1_jennifer-higdon-hilary-hahn-shostakovich


----------



## arpeggio

*Guillaume Connesson*






​
I have just discovered this new composer. Mr. Connesson was born in Boulogne-Billancourt, France on May 5, 1970. He is a very tonal composer who at times reminds me of Richard Danialpour, at other times John Adams and at other times Debussy.

Release Date: 01/26/2010 
Label: Chandos Catalog #: 5076 
Composer: Guillaume Connesson 
Soloist: Eric Le Sage (Pianist)
Conductor: Stéphane Denève 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Royal Scottish National Orchestra 
Number of Discs: 1

Works on Recording:

1. _Cosmic Trilogy_ by Guillaume Connesson 
Part I. Supernova
Part II. Une lueur dans l'âge sombre
Part III. Aleph - L'Être de lumière

2. _The Shining One for Piano & Orchestra_ by Guillaume Connesson
Soloist: Eric Le Sage (Pianist)

Links to reviews:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=391032

http://www.allmusic.com/album/guillaume-connesson-cosmic-trilogy-the-shining-one-mw0001958159

http://www.stephanedeneve.com/2011/09/connesson-cosmic-trilogy-the-shining-one/

http://www.sa-cd.net/showreviews/6233

http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_cd_review.php?id=7798

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/Feb10/Connesson_Cosmic_CHSA5076.htm

http://audaud.com/2010/02/guillaume-connesson-cosmic-trilogy-aleph-une-lueur-dans-l%E2%80%99age-sombre-supernova-the-shining-one-piano-concerto-eric-le-sage-p-shining-one-royal-scottish-national-orchestrastepha/

Link to composers website: http://www.guillaumeconnesson.com/en/biography.php


----------



## maestro267




----------



## AClockworkOrange

Saint-Saens' Piano Concertos: Previn/Collard/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
View attachment 29843


When a friend had a clear out of his LPs not too long ago, he gave me a few of his classical albums. One of them was Saint-Saens' Piano Comcertos 2 & 4 from the above set. This CD release completes the set.

Saint-Saens' Violin Concertos et al.: Dervaux/Hoelscher/New Philharmonia
View attachment 29844


I heard Saint-Saens Violin Concerto No. 3 for the first time in a very long time today - accidental find on YouTube (the fantastic Julia Fischer). I went looking for a CD to listen to later and my CD has gone walkies 

So looking at my options, as Julia Fischer has not released any on CD (though I will get her DVD next year), I opted for this Brillkiant Classics Release. I have a number of releases from this label and I have never been disappointed with the result suit was an easy choice.

Britten Piano & Violin Concertos: Little/Shelley/Gardner/BBC Philharmonic
View attachment 29845


I am not sure whether or not I will regret getting this before Britten's own recording but I am a huge fan of Tasmin Little and of the conductor/orchestra combination (thanks to one of their recordings introducing me to Lutoslawski). I haven't heard much from Howard Shelley but what I have heard I have liked. Anyhow, the samples for this sounded fantastic and in includes both the original and revised Third Movements for the Piano Concerto.


----------



## realdealblues

I have very few opera's on CD these days. At one point I had well over 100 but was forced to sell them ALL several years ago. I have recently started to buy a few favorites back and one I've been wanting to get for a while was Mozart's Die Entfuhrung Aus Dem Serail.

I had several recordings at one point, Bohm, Davis, Gardiner & Solti. I just wanted to buy one for right now so I've been debating on which one to purchase. Should I get one of the ones I owned before or buy a new recording? After much thought and reading I decided to go with this one from Eugen Jochum and featuring Fritz Wunderlich for $9.

View attachment 29855


There doesn't seem to be much for reviews out there. I think Amazon only had one. I haven't heard this recording before, but I've heard that Wunderlich stole the show. So I decided to pass on the more popular, recommended recordings and go with one that seems to have been lost in crowd. Anyway, I'm looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## Sonata

RealDeal: That's playing in Grand Rapids in March. I have it on the calender, and would love to see my first live opera. I don't know yet it we'll make it, due to cost and logistics, but I'm hoping!


----------



## realdealblues

Sonata said:


> RealDeal: That's playing in Grand Rapids in March. I have it on the calender, and would love to see my first live opera. I don't know yet it we'll make it, due to cost and logistics, but I'm hoping!


Yeah, I saw that earlier this year when I got my brochure. I haven't been to a live Opera yet either. I almost went last year or the year before when they were doing Don Giovanni (which is probably my favorite opera) in Grand Rapids, but I didn't. It's something I keep thinking about doing but just haven't done yet.

I hope you can go or at least check out the Grand Rapids Symphony sometime. The conductor David Lockington is going to retire after next season I think, which is a bummer because he does such a good job. But they really are an excellent ensemble and Devos Hall just has great sound. You can sit anywhere and always hear what's being played. When I go to Battle Creek (because it's closer and cheaper) I can sit halfway back in the orchestra section and I have to strain to hear because it sounds so quiet. The hall just has no projection. Devos is the total opposite.

I see the Abduction from the Seraglio is playing at the East Grand Rapids Performing Arts Center. I've never been there so I don't know how the acoustics and seating is compared to Devos Hall which is where I always go and the symphony normally have their performances. I saw they were doing Madama Butterfly in May and that one is at Devos Hall.


----------



## EricABQ

After a fair amount of sampling I decided to buy this. $23 Amazon .mp3.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## realdealblues

After months of debating...I finally broke down and ordered this one:

View attachment 30062


The 2013 Remastered Bohm Ring Cycle. $30 shipped to my door. I've read several reviews that said there is less hiss and more presence and air than the 2010 edition so we shall see. Still, the price was cheaper than the 2010 edition anyway.


----------



## bejart

Getting myself in the holiday shopping spirit by picking these up from 3rd party sellers on Amazon ---





















as well as these which have no available images --

Neruda/Pichl/Mozart: Bassoon Concertos
Dussek: 2 Piano Concertos
Saint George: Symphonie 1 & 2


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://500

My 500th album:









I switched albums  I saw that this one has all of the long works with Plasson/Toulouse, plus Queffélec, Ciccolini and many others. This all-in-one Satie album is more than one hour longer, on two discs, and costs about $4 less for a new one, even, and contains orchestral, piano and piano duet works. I hadn't noticed it the first time around.


----------



## arpeggio

*Daugherty American Icons*






​
Daugherty: American Icons
Release Date: 03/09/1999 
Label: Decca Catalog #: 458145 Spars Code: DDD 
Composer: Michael Daugherty 
Performer: Charles Ullery, Alex Sweeton, Lisa Bielawa, Christopher Van Kampen, ... 
Conductor: David Zinman, Markus Stenz, David Alan Miller, Michael Daugherty 
Orchestra/Ensemble: London Sinfonietta, Dogs of Desire 
Number of Discs: 1 
Recorded in: Stereo 
Length: 1 Hours 7 Mins

Music on CD:

1. Dead Elvis by Michael Daugherty 
Performer: Charles Ullery (Bassoon) 
Conductor: David Zinman 
Orchestra/Ensemble: London Sinfonietta

2. Snap! by Michael Daugherty 
Conductor: Markus Stenz 
Orchestra/Ensemble: London Sinfonietta

3. What's That Spell? by Michael Daugherty 
Performer: Alex Sweeton (Soprano), Lisa Bielawa (Soprano) 
Conductor: David Alan Miller 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Dogs of Desire

4. Jackie's Song by Michael Daugherty 
Performer: Christopher Van Kampen (Cello) 
Conductor: Michael Daugherty 
Orchestra/Ensemble: London Sinfonietta

5. Le Tombeau de Liberace by Michael Daugherty 
Performer: Paul Crossley (Piano) 
Conductor: Markus Stenz 
Orchestra/Ensemble: London Sinfonietta

6. Motown Metal by Michael Daugherty 
Conductor: David Zinman 
Orchestra/Ensemble: London Sinfonietta

7. Flamingo by Michael Daugherty 
Conductor: David Zinman 
Orchestra/Ensemble: London Sinfonietta

Notes:

1, Note: CD out of print. Available as an ArkiveCD from ArkiveMusic: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=6270

2. Personal Note about _Dead Elvis_. _Dead Elvis_ wax composed for bassoon and orchestra. Daugherty has composed some great stuff for the bassoon. This is one of the most virtuostic I have heard. It is one of the best contemporary works I have ever heard for the burping bedpost. Awesome performance.

3. Links to reviews: 
http://www.classical.net/~music/recs/reviews/a/arg58145a.php
http://inkpot.com/classical/daughertyicons.html

I concur with above reviews.


----------



## Alfacharger

Gosta Nystroem, all six of his symphonies. A taste below.






I also got the 3rd, 6th and 7th symphonies by Howard Hanson. Now I have all seven to enjoy.


----------



## joen_cph

My economy has had somewhat of a boost recently & I am now slowly buying from a list of 55 carefully selected titles, and the plan is that this should then result in a stop for buying for quite some time afterwards ...

Items 6-8 of 55:









*Ligeti*: _String quartets etc. _/ Parker String Quartet

Am no connoisseur of these quartets, but this recording - chosen from a variety of mp3 sample listening - is anything but unengaged. Recommended.









*Villa-Lobos*: _String Quartets 1-17 _/ Latin American Quartet /Brilliant Classics 6CD

Knew some of these delightful quartets, but got the complete set from Germany for €5, €11 including the postage!









*Villa-Lobos:* _Piano Concertos 1-5_ / Ortiz /decca 2cd

Am a collector of piano concertos, and these aren´t Villa Lobos at his absolute best, but they are colourful and attractive works anyway.


----------



## arpeggio

*Second Villa Lobos String Quartets*



joen_cph said:


> Am no connoisseur of these quartets, but this recording - chosen from a variety of mp3 sample listening - is anything but unengaged. Recommended.
> 
> View attachment 30269
> 
> 
> *Villa-Lobos*: _String Quartets 1-17 _/ Latin American Quartet /Brilliant Classics 6CD
> 
> Knew some of these delightful quartets, but got the complete set from Germany for €5, €11 including the postage!


I also have the Villa Lobos String Quartet Recordings and I endorse the recommendation.


----------



## arpeggio

*Stokowski Vaughn Williams*






​
This is a rather unusual recording. It is released by a small independent label, Cala Records: http://www.calarecords.com/us/acatalog/index.html

They issue several interesting series including one dedicated to Stokowski: http://www.calarecords.com/us/acatalog/The_Art_of_Stokowski.html

I secured my copy through Amazon, but one can purchased recordings directly from Cala. (They have a few other recordings that look interesting to me.)

I have mixed feelings concerning this recording. It is a recording of a live concert that was performed in 1958 in Carnegie Hall with a pick-up orchestra. The performance is quite good, but the recording is very weak. As a matter of fact the original tape of the first movement of the Hovhaness _Symphony Number Two (Mysterious Mountain)_ is damaged. According to the CD booklet: "The first two minutes of (Track 6) exhibit slight damage in an otherwise well-preserved master. In our view, the overall quality of the performance and recording justifies release despite these early imperfections."

The main reason I purchased it was because I am Riegger fan and it is the only recording of his _New Dance_ that is currently available. One can find better recordings of the the Vaughn Williams, Hovhaness and the Creston. I really liked the performance of the Vaughn Williams _Ninth Symphony_. I can only recommend this to Riegger fans and aficionados of Stokowski.

Edit: I found the following review of the recording. It has some additional background information. The reviewers' observation are more positive than mine. http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=92852


----------



## joen_cph

^^^
I only know Wallingford Riegger`s "Variations" for piano & orchestra, a quite attractive piece, from an old Louisville LP. I also have his "New Dance" on an old Mercury LP, conducted by Hanson.


----------



## arpeggio

joen_cph said:


> ^^^
> I only know Wallingford Riegger`s "Variations" for piano & orchestra, a quite attractive piece, from an old Louisville LP. I also have his "New Dance" on an old Mercury LP, conducted by Hanson.


I am familiar with the Hanson LP. I do not think it was ever released as a CD. Along with this atonal twelve-tone works, Riegger composed many tonal works like the _New Dance_ and the _Dance Rhythms_. I have also recently acquired a CD devoted to Riegger's Chamber Music. I hope to submit an entry about it soon.


----------



## EricABQ

I did something I rarely do, which is to buy a full priced download. I had wanted another version of the Brahms piano concertos, so I went with this one.


----------



## Sonata

realdealblues said:


> Yeah, I saw that earlier this year when I got my brochure. I haven't been to a live Opera yet either. I almost went last year or the year before when they were doing Don Giovanni (which is probably my favorite opera) in Grand Rapids, but I didn't.


Actually, Don Giovanni is probably my favorite as well! or very near to it. I was tempted to see it as well, but my daughter was very young then, so I just couldn't bring myself to spend a night away from her at that point. we'll definitely make it down there at some point though. If the symphony plays Brahms or Mahler, wild horses won't keep me away!


----------



## arpeggio

*Vaughan Williams The Poisoned Kiss*






​
This CD was released in 2003. This was the world premier recording of the opera. Based on my research this appears to be the least successful of Vaughn Williams operas. According to the CD booklet:

"Vaughan Williams began writing _The Poisoned Kiss_, his fourth opera, in 1927. He was also working on Sir John in Love and had begun sketching the first scenes of Job. He was at the height of his musical powers, yet The Poisoned Kiss has remained unperformed, unrecorded and unknown.

The reason for this neglect lies mainly in the rather dated text and the lengthy sections of spoken dialogue (some of which is omitted in this recording). It did not help that the composer and the librettist were uncertain about the balance between comedy and drama in the opera, a dilemma that led to major revisions of the work by Vaughan Williams in 1936 and again in 1956-57. In the final version the composer's lyricism dominates the humour and we are treated to an extraordinary wealth of expressive and heart-felt music which does not deserve to be ignored."

So it appears that the libretto is extremely weak. My knowledge of opera is limited so I am in no position to comment on the libretto. The music is typically Vaughan Williamsy, so if one does not care about the plot, they should still enjoy the music.

Link to Chandos site: http://www.chandos.net/CD_Notes.asp?CNumber=CHAN%2010120


----------



## Andolink

*Michael Finnissy*: _The History of Photography in Sound_


----------



## Wandering

I haven't heard these particular recordings in a very long time and I remember enjoying them tremendously. The slower tempi are often a plus. A prime example being the opening of variation no. 6 from his Haydn Variations, the tone colors really comes out in full, as well as a unique sort of humor in the rhythm.

_Very excited to hear these recordings again! _


----------



## brotagonist

^ I used to own that Brahms/Bernstein set. I pawned it rashly in about 1996. I got the Klemperer set this summer. I'm happy again 

c'n://acquisition

On vinyl, I used to own a fair number of Strauss albums, even though he was not my favourite composer. I have only gotten 2 CDs as replacements. There was a thread today about his _Metamorphosen_, that made me think that I'd like to get just a couple again. After some searching for a good set that includes the pieces I am most attracted to, I chose this set:









I don't normally choose historic recordings, generally preferring more modern recording capabilities from the mid-'60s onward, but the samples of these recordings impressed me more than a lot of the other available albums. I think I have underestimated Richard Strauss


----------



## jtbell

joen_cph said:


> *Villa-Lobos*: _String Quartets 1-17 _/ Latin American Quartet /Brilliant Classics 6CD
> 
> Knew some of these delightful quartets, but got the complete set from Germany for €5, €11 including the postage!


Was it from Zweitausendeins? I've bought stuff from them online, but I bought this set at their store in Düsseldorf during a trip to Germany some years ago.


----------



## Wandering

brotagonist said:


> ^ I used to own that Brahms/Bernstein set. I pawned it rashly in about 1996. I got the Klemperer set this summer. I'm happy again ....
> 
> View attachment 30341
> 
> 
> I don't normally choose historic recordings, generally preferring more modern recording capabilities from the mid-'60s onward, but the samples of these recordings impressed me more than a lot of the other available albums. I think I have underestimated Richard Strauss


Those were the days, compact discs had greater general value back then. Early on, places like Blockbuster music and Barnes and Noble let you take back discs and replace them anew with entirely different albums. Don't know whether it was a marketing gimmick or what, '_the indestructible compact disc!_' lol Whatever the reasoning, it was a good way for people to expand their ears.


----------



## Katie

Someone with an ounce of will power, please cut up my VISA.../K

Let me clarify: Willy is home (its okay, we've grown rather familiar since he darkened my P.O. Box on Thursday), but Bruno and the gang from Berlin are still in route (bad weather coming into JFK); thus, I shall be hibernating with my haul until Mr. Henry asks me to throw out the first pitch on April 4th!/K


----------



## Vasks

My, my. The mailman brought me two items today. How nice of him


----------



## Vasks

Katie said:


> Someone with an ounce of will power, please cut up my VISA.../K


OK I will, but you purchase your CDs with a Mastercard. :lol:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Katie said:


> View attachment 30410
> View attachment 30411
> View attachment 30412
> 
> 
> Someone with an ounce of will power, please cut up my VISA.../K
> 
> Let me clarify: Willy is home (its okay, we've grown rather familiar since he darkened my P.O. Box on Thursday), but Bruno and the gang from Berlin are still in route (bad weather coming into JFK); thus, I shall be hibernating with my haul until Mr. Henry asks me to throw out the first pitch on April 4th!/K


Now that is quite the haul  

That order is definitely the gold standard :tiphat:


----------



## senza sordino

English Music for viola and orchestra 
*Bax Phantasy, Holland Ellingham Marshes, RVW Suite for viola and orchestra, Harvey Reflections for viola and orchestra * Roger Chase viola with BBC Concert Orchestra

Chamber music
*Messiaen Quartet for the End of Time* Serkin piano, Kavafian violin, Sherry cello, Stoltzman clarinet

Collected works
*William Walton Symphony #1, Violin Concerto, Viola Concerto, Cello Concerto, Sinfonia Concertante* various performers Previn and LSO, Heifetz, Piatigorsky, Bashmet

Violin Concertos+ 
*Stravinsky, Martin violin concerti, Honegger Pacific 231 and Rugby and Stravinsky Circus Polka* Baiba Skride with BBC Orchestra of Wales, Thierry Fischer cond

(sorry, no pics, I can't seem to manage with my iPad )


----------



## Guest

ArkivMusic seems to have a sale on a lot of Naxos digital downloads these days -- just 5 bucks. Not sure why. But at 320 kbps its a pretty good deal.

I took the opportunity to pick up a couple of beauties:

















I thought Scott was a one hit wonder with "Lotus Land", but this stuff sounds pretty similar.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## arpeggio

*Lennos Berkeley Ruth*






​
See following for addtional information: https://www.chandos.net/CD_Notes.asp?CNumber=CHAN 10301


----------



## arpeggio

*Riegger Music for Piano & Winds*






​
For addtional information see: http://www.bridgerecords.com/products/wallingford-riegger/

With the exception of the piano work _The New and Old_, these are mostly atonal works.


----------



## Rocco

I just got a copy of Mozart's Solemn Vespers:


----------



## SixFootScowl

ClutchDisc said:


> I just got a copy of Mozart's Solemn Vespers:
> 
> View attachment 30476


Hey nice. They had two copies at Dearborn Music yesterday and today when I went to grab it there was only one left. Did you get the other one?


----------



## EricABQ

I had wanted the Liszt ballades, and went with this because I also didn't have the Christmas stuff.


----------



## Rocco

TallPaul said:


> Hey nice. They had two copies at Dearborn Music yesterday and today when I went to grab it there was only one left. Did you get the other one?


Yea I got the other one. You didn't see me in line behind you at the checkout? :lol:


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://acquisition

1.








2.








1. I used to have both the DG edition with Aloys and Alfons Kontarsky and the one on New Albion on LP. I decided to get this one as a replacement. The reviews are outstanding and the samples sound great. I listened on Naxos Music Library, too.

2. I used to have 2-3 albums of Lutoslawski on LP: Paroles Tissées on the Decca Headline series and Concerto for Orchestra, Venetian Games and Funeral Music on Philips Modern Music Series, and maybe some more. This collects those works and quite a lot more on 3CDs.

I paid an average of $5.40 per disc, new and delivered. Not bad 

I can't think of any remaining favourite classical LPs that I don't yet have on CD. Today, I _finally_ decided that I would embrace the Naxos Music Library as an offsite part of my collection. I intend to use it to explore new music in order to develop new favourites that I might one day wish to own in CD quality. I'm definitely going to have to get a digital analog converter, as standard quality Naxos is tonally lacklustre.


----------



## starthrower

^^^^
Love that Lutoslawski set! There's a visceral quality to his own interpretations that I don't hear in other recordings.


----------



## brotagonist

3 discs for about $9 + shipping. I kept coming back to it.

I like having my favourites right here at hand. I like the great sound. I can listen whenever I want. It's what's left of my pretty huge LP collection, reacquired on CD, that I spent decades building up to suit my fancy. Still, sometimes it seems silly to be so finicky. I can enter my library card number and hear pretty much anything in existence... for free. I embraced digital files in the late 1990s, then fought against them from about 2003 onward. I guess I've found a use for Naxos. I just need the time to explore: I've got so much music already


----------



## SixFootScowl

ClutchDisc said:


> Yea I got the other one. You didn't see me in line behind you at the checkout? :lol:


Ah yes. If we hadn't driven there together I'd have thought it mere coincidence.:lol:


----------



## brotagonist

^ Coincidences happen, but never by design :lol:


----------



## arpeggio

*Michael Berkeley Baa Baa Black Sheep*






​
Opera by Michael Berkeley, son of the English composer Lennox Berkeley. It was Michael's first opera. It was compose in 1993 when the composer was in his mid forties.

Additional information about the recording: http://www.chandos.net/CD_Notes.asp?CNumber=CHAN 10186


----------



## arpeggio

*James MacMillan The Sacrifice*






​
For additional information see:

http://www.chandos.net/CD_Notes.asp?CNumber=CHAN 10572

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sacrifice_(opera)

I have read some negative reviews like the one from the Guardian: http://www.theguardian.com/music/2010/feb/11/purves-wno-macmillan-the-sacrifice. I happen to be a fan of MacMillan. I am listening to it as I am typing this and the music sounds OK to me. (As I have stated in other posts most members are much more knowledgeable about opera than me. I realize most opera fans will disagree with this approach, when I am listen to opera I tend to put emphasis on the music. I can still enjoy the opera even if the theater is weak. I had this reaction to Vaughn William's _The Poisoned Kiss_.)


----------



## joen_cph

Arrived today, a carefully selected want list`s item 9-13:

(thanks to _Moody_ for recommending the Presto Classical website with tons of good offers, especially for Europeans)









*Glazunov*: _9 Symphonies, Concertos & various orchestral works _/ Serebrier /Warner 8 CD

I knew some of these highly recommendable recordings (http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/May12/GLAZUNOV_2564664674.htm), but the Glazunov collection has so far mainly consisted in LP recordings.









*Tubin*: _10 Symphonies_ etc. / Järvi /BIS 5CD

Needed all the Järvi recordings, had some LPs and other versions. Järvi is preferable to Volmer, IMO.









*Argerich, Kremer, Maisky*: _Complete duo recordings _/ DG 13 CD

Includes the complete Beethoven, Schumann and Prokofiev violin sonatas; Bach´s cellos sonatas (less successful here perhaps); Beethoven´s and Schumann´s cello works; and other pieces by Janacek, Rachmaninov, Shostakovich, Messiaen, Bartok etc. A very welcome supplement.









*Bridge*: _Orchestral works, concertos, works for voice and orchestra_ / Hickox / chandos 6CD

An exciting programme included in this set, with lots of rare material.


----------



## joen_cph

Item 14-17 of 55:









*Simpson*: _11 Symphonies etc_. - Handley / hyperion 7 CD

Only had a few of his symphonies.









*Bruckner*: _Symphonies 1-9 etc._ / Barenboim, BPO /teldec 9 CD

The 4th is outstanding in this set, 5 and 7 likewise very good; but wanted the complete set (http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2005/Mar05/bruckner_barenboim_2564618912.htm).









*Prokofiev*: _7 Symphonies etc._ / Weller / brilliant 4CD

Mainly had LP versions of these symphonies, some of them very good (Svetlanov and a Martinon mono in the 1st, Kondrashin in the 3rd, Järvi in the 6th).









*The Ligeti Project *- _Nott, De Leeuw, Aimard etc_. / Teldec 5 CD

My Ligeti collection hasn´t been quite comprehensive enough.


----------



## brotagonist

joen_cph said:


> My Ligeti collection hasn´t been quite comprehensive enough.


^ That holds true for collections of most composers


----------



## arpeggio

*Berkeley Edition Volumn Six*






​
For addtional information see:

http://www.chandos.net/CD_Notes.asp?CNumber=CHAN 10408

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=1000&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=243679

http://www.allmusic.com/album/lennox-berkeley-concerto-for-two-pianos-michael-berkeley-concerto-for-orchestra-seascapes-mw0001873073


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Having had a clear out to make space, I have reached a compromise with the powers that be lol to make a final pre-Christmas purchase. As it is highly unlikely the price on these will drop in the sales ordering now is as good a time as any.

I have been exploring English composers for a little while now, starting with Holst's works beyond the Planets and of course Vaughan Williams. I then moved onto Delius, Britten and Bax, the latter being particularly interesting.

As a result of Sir Thomas Beecham's English Music boxed set on EMI, a documentary or two and much Youtube research, I have purchased the following.

*Bax: String Quartets 1-3 - Maggini Quartet*
View attachment 30590
View attachment 30591


Bax is a composer who has really grabbed my attention. MY knowledge of Chamber Works has been steadily growing and I have Enjoyed the Piano based Chamber Works greatly. Many of the Chamber Works I have, have been released on the Naxos label and they have been consistently strong releases - including performances from the Maggini Quartet.

*Delius: Piano Concerto (Original) et al. - Howard Shelley/Sir Andrew Davis/Royal Scottish National Orchestra*
View attachment 30592


One of the gaps in Beecham's recordings is the Piano Concerto. After listening on Youtube, I have grown to love this piece. I opted for this version for two reasons. Firstly, I have recently heard more of Shelley's playing and I enjoy his work. Secondly, the RSNO has never let me down irrespective of the conductor or composer. Reviews were favourable too.

Now I have chosen three new English composers to explore. The first two I have heard snippets of - either in chamber pieces or an individual orchestral piece. The third caught my attention from a Britten documentary.

*Bliss: British Composers Series - various*
View attachment 30593


This is a composer I am particularly interested in as a result of Youtube. I spent a lot of time listening on Youtube before making the purchase. I can only comment on what I hear and feel as I don't have the depth of knowledge many on this forum possess but I found the music I heard to be very powerful and captured my interest very quickly. This set covers a broad spectrum, including what I have listened to on Youtube. There are good names on the discs so I have no doubt I will enjoy this boxed set very much.

*Bantock: Orchestral Music - Handley/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra*
View attachment 30594


Like Bliss, I spent a lot of time on Youtube listening to this composer. I first heard of Bantock, if memory serves, on a Viola Sonata. Then I heard more thanks to Sir Thomas Beecham in the aforementioned boxed set. Some of the tracks I have heard on Youtube I believe came from this boxed set. My familiarity with the late Vernon Handley comes from his fantastic Bax Symphonic cycle which I am taking my time to work through and his recording of Holst's The Planets (again with the RPO) which to me is definitive. From what I have read, like Hickox he was a champion of English music and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra always seems underrated for the quality of the releases it makes. This is going to be a great listening experience.

*Bridge: Orchestral Works Vol. 1-6 (Boxed Set) - Hickox/BBC National Orchestra of Wales et al.
*
I cannot post a picture of this but I believe it is the same one as in joen_cph's post one ore two above this one. My knowledge of Bridge is much more limited than Bliss and Bantock. Youtube as always proves one the best advertising platforms for music and made the decision quite simple in the end. The boxed set comes highly praised and I know that some of the individual releases were favourably reviewed - though I only have information a couple of the volumes. The forces in the recordings seem good - Hickox in the few of his recordings I have hasn't let me down and the BBC Orchestras tend to be strong so this will be very interesting.


----------



## arpeggio

*Bliss*



AClockworkOrange said:


> *Bliss: British Composers Series - various*
> View attachment 30593
> 
> 
> This is a composer I am particularly interested in as a result of Youtube. I spent a lot of time listening on Youtube before making the purchase. I can only comment on what I hear and feel as I don't have the depth of knowledge many on this forum possess but I found the music I heard to be very powerful and captured my interest very quickly. This set covers a broad spectrum, including what I have listened to on Youtube. There are good names on the discs so I have no doubt I will enjoy this boxed set very much.


I have the Bliss set.


----------



## arpeggio

*Berkeley Edition Volumn 2*






​
Additional information: http://www.chandos.net/CD_Notes.asp?CNumber=CHAN 10022


----------



## maestro267

Ordered this over a week ago, and it finally arrived this morning:










With it, I now own the complete set of Strauss' tone poems. Already planning a complete cycle for his 150th next June.


----------



## Centropolis

Just ordered these two from Amazon.


----------



## Guest

Bought this as a present:









A very sophisticated selection of works, all expertly played. It's absolutely gorgeous, as is most of what Rachel Barton-Pine records.

The babe on the cover is RBP's daughter at two weeks - the dedicatee of the album.


----------



## senza sordino

I just went Christmas shopping

For my mother:
*Ravel The Complete solo piano music Angela Hewitt* and *Debussy Piano Music Suite Children's Corner, Deux Arabesques, Suite Bergamasque, Pour le Piano, Masques Angela Hewitt*

For me:
*Britten String quartets 1, 2, 3 Takacs Quartet* and *Chausson Symphony, Concert for violin and piano and string quartet, poeme, piano quartet performed by Dutoit and Montreal Symphony*

I'm the string player, so more string music for me, my mother is the piano player, so piano music for her.


----------



## arpeggio

*Rachmaninov The Miserly Knight*






​
Additional information: http://www.chandos.net/CD_Notes.asp?CNumber=CHAN%2010264

Reviews:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2004/Nov04/Rachmaninov_Miserly_Knight.htm

http://www.gramophone.co.uk/editorial/rachmaninovs-the-miserly-knight

http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-15107/?search=1


----------



## Cadenza

The entire Beethoven string quartets with the Emerson players on DG. Just becoming familiar, but...sweet!


----------



## arpeggio

*Berkekey Edition Volume 3*






​
Additional information: https://www.chandos.net/details06.asp?CNumber=CHSA 5014

Review: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2003/Nov03/Berkeley3.htm


----------



## poptart

Continuing my Vaughan Williams quest:


----------



## Andolink

*Georg Chrisoph Wagenseil's* _Quartets for low strings_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## GreenMamba

3 CDs of Ravel Orchestral Works by Martinon. I was buying a gift for someone else from Amazon and I used this to get to $35 for Free Shipping. It was down to around $10 for a couple days.


----------



## EricABQ

Never mind, wrong thread.


----------



## bejart

Been busy shopping for other people's Christmas, but not too busy to pick up these ---


----------



## bejart

As well as these ---


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My musical exploration recently has taken on two paths:
- An exploration of British Composers
- An exploration of Choral Music - particularly masses/requiems. I am not a particularly religious individual myself but I do find a great deal of power and beauty in the music.

On the first path, the first two orders are recordings which I have been deferring for a little while. The third is a recommendation from a friend.

View attachment 30912


As I have noted before, Delius is a composer I have been exploring thanks to Sir Thomas Beecham's fantastic recordings. Tasmin Little is a musician I have become a fan of over time and I am familiar with Paul Watkins via a Lutoslawski recording by the BBC Philharmonic. I am familiar with the Violin Concerto but the remaining pieces are new to me. I notice that two of the pieces are edited by Sir Thomas Beecham so my curiosity is certainly piqued.

View attachment 30913


I have been looking at this recording for a while and after listening to some of my recent purchases of his works, I have finally pulled the trigger on this. I have no knowledge on Arnold Cooke but the sample of the Symphony I have heard sounded very interesting so I consider it a nice bonus.

View attachment 30911


This was a recommendation to me and therefore an otherwise blind purchase, however I trust the friend in this case. Normally he would lend me the recording or have it on for me to hear but in this case it wasn't possible. I am really looking forward to hearing this though, it has reviewed well as far as I am aware and I am a fan of the London Philharmonic Orchestra. Their recordings with Jurowski have never let me down so far.

View attachment 30917


On the choral front, I have ordered Saint-Saens Messe de Requiem.

I chose this particular recording because of the samples I heard. I must admit I pound this piece by accident after watching a number of videos on YouTube. In this case, I have heard the full piece once and liked it enough to buy it. I cannot wait to hear this through a dedicated sound system as opposed to a pair of PC speakers. With artwork like this, I miss LPs that little bit more.

View attachment 30918


My final purchase here is Schubert's Music for Rosamunde by Claudio Abbado and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe. On a side note, the artwork on this release is also gorgeous.


----------



## EricABQ

$10 from iTunes.


----------



## Katie

AClockworkOrange said:


> View attachment 30918
> 
> 
> My final purchase here is Schubert's Music for Rosamunde by Claudio Abbado and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe. On a side note, the artwork on this release is also gorgeous.


I would love to hear your impressions, as I feel Abbado's interpretation of this incidental music to one of the more illustrative among the treasured few near-complete recordings available - though I've encountered wildly varying opinions./K


----------



## arpeggio

*Piano & Winds*






​
Additional information: http://www.chandos.net/CD_Notes.asp?CNumber=CHAN%2010420

Reviews:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=10151&name_role1=1&comp_id=1167&genre=70&bcorder=195&label_id=45

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2007/July07/Pianoandwind_CHAN10420.htm


----------



## arpeggio

*Berkely Edition Volume 5*






​
Additional information: http://www.chandos.net/CD_Notes.asp?CNumber=CHAN 10265


----------



## Andolink

Joseph Haydn: Divertimenti a quattro-- 2 violini, viola e basso


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

I'm developing a love affair with Handel.


----------



## hpowders

My first stereo recording (LP) in the early 1960's was of the Brahms First Symphony performed by Charles Munch and the Boston Symphony. I recently found it on CD and cannot stop playing it. Next to the great Furtwangler/Berlin Philharmonic interpretation, it is the greatest performance of this music that I know. Anyone who thinks Charles Munch was only at his most inspired in French music, needs to hear this! Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## arpeggio

*Granger*












​
Filling out my Granger collection. I now have twelve recordings of _Lincolnshire Posey_.


----------



## science

arpeggio said:


> I now have twelve recordings of _Lincolnshire Posey_.


I'd've bet solid cash that I'd never read this sentence written in earnest.

I will check out that Rattle disk!


----------



## hpowders

Just sent away for Brahms 4th and 2nd symphonies/Charles Munch, Boston Symphony.


----------



## senza sordino

Used:
*Beethoven Violin Concerto* performed by Zino Francescatti with the Fritz Kreisler cadenza, Bruno Walter conducting Columbia Symphony, it's coupled with *Sibelius Violin Concerto* performed by David Oistrakh with Eugene Ormandy and Philadelphia 
*William Schuman Symphonies 3&5, and Judith Choregraphic Poem for Orchestra* performed by Seattle Symphony with Gerard Schwarz. Someone told me here on TC about the string symphony (#5) so I picked it up, cheap
*Charles Ives Three Places in New England, The Unanswered Question and Symphony #3* Orpheus Chamber Orchestra. I had no Ives, so this needed to be rectified.

New
*Shostakovich Piano Concerti* performed by Yefim Bronfman with LA Phil and ESA Pekka Salonen.
*Ravel Piano Concerto in G, and Piano Concerto for Left Hand, Valse Nobles et sentimentales, Gaspard de la nuit* performed by Samson Francois (concerti) and Andres Cluytens for solo piano. I have few piano concerti, far more violin concerti in my collection, so this needed to be rectified.
*Britten String Quartets* Takacs Quartet. Recorded earlier this yr.


----------



## DrKilroy

Best regards, Dr


----------



## DrKilroy

Plus this book:










Christmas gifts. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## SixFootScowl

ScipioAfricanus said:


> View attachment 31022
> I'm developing a love affair with Handel.


Handel oratorios are fantastic. Messiah of course, but the one you posted it great. I have Esther and Nabal. The Nabal on NAXOs is absolutely wonderful and the singers are great, especially the sopranos (and there are 3):


----------



## hpowders

^^^Try Jeptha and Semele.


----------



## arpeggio

science said:


> I'd've bet solid cash that I'd never read this sentence written in earnest.
> 
> I will check out that Rattle disk!


Actually for the _Lincolnshire Posy_ the Dallas Wind Symphony is a slightly better perfromance.


----------



## Neo Romanza

AClockworkOrange said:


> View attachment 30912
> 
> 
> As I have noted before, Delius is a composer I have been exploring thanks to Sir Thomas Beecham's fantastic recordings. Tasmin Little is a musician I have become a fan of over time and I am familiar with Paul Watkins via a Lutoslawski recording by the BBC Philharmonic. I am familiar with the Violin Concerto but the remaining pieces are new to me. I notice that two of the pieces are edited by Sir Thomas Beecham so my curiosity is certainly piqued.


That is quite a fine recording, although I might prefer Little's earlier performance of the VC with Mackerras by a hair. Anyway, those works that have been edited by Beecham relate more to the fact that the music that Delius wrote on paper lacked accent and tempo markings, and, in the case of Beecham's editing, he just added in his own markings throughout the scores. Beecham swore up and down that Delius, who was a lousy conductor of his own music BTW, was quite satisfied with the markings he made, so the 'Beecham Edition' of the scores are now the main performance versions.

This was talked about on the John Bridcut BBC documentary "Delius: Composer, Lover, Enigma," so check that out if you haven't seen it yet. I'll provide you with a link:


----------



## arpeggio

*Texas Tech Diversions*






​
Addtional information see: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=4594&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=342410

This is a very good recording that would only appeal to band junkies.

The pros for this CD is that it is the only recording of the Gorb _Downtown Diversions_ and a band arrangement of the "Finale" of the Mennin _Fifth Symphony_.

The con is that there are better recordings and performances of the remaining works. For example Kieth Wilson did an outstanding transcription for concert band of Hindemith's _Symphonic Metamorphosis_. There is a much better recording of it with Corporon conducting the North Texas University Wind Ensemble on the Klavier and Gia lables. See: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=5407&name_role1=1&comp_id=8719&genre=55&bcorder=195&name_id=65166&name_role=4


----------



## Schubussy

Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto 2, Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto 1
Stanislaw Wislocki, Herbert von Karajan 








and

Prokofiev - Romeo & Juliet
Lorin Maazel, The Cleveland Orchestra








Forget Christmas, I've saved the best stuff for myself! :devil:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have been very lucky this Christmas, and was given:

Richard Strauss: Orchestral Works
Rudolf Kempe & Staatskapelle Dresden
View attachment 31135


Beethoven: Ninth Symphony
Wilhelm Furtewangler & Berliner Philharmoniker (1942)
View attachment 31136


Brahms: Ein Deytches Requiem
Rudolf Kempe & Berliner Philharmoniker
View attachment 31137


Celibidache: The Berlin Recordings
View attachment 31138


Celibidache: Bruckner's Fifth Symphony
Munchner Philharmoniker
View attachment 31139


----------



## DavidA

For Christmas just got Gary Graffman complete recordings.

Bach St Matthew - Jacobs new recording.


----------



## science

Not exactly purchases in the ordinary sense - well, someone purchased them, but not I - but I'm here to boast about my wonderful Christmas haul.










For me, this is the highlight. I've wanted this disk for a long time, and until someone has the good sense to re-release it, it's ridiculously expensive. I've listened to it once and already love it. Worth every penny of someone else's money.










More greatness. Technically this isn't exactly what I wanted but in this imperfect world I'll take it. I listened to this once as well and also love it. Really an interesting thing.










Phenomenal. I asked for the ECM recording because I thought it'd be easier to find, but I got this one, which I might have preferred anyway. I listened to about a minute of it and I'm excited but I'll give it a good listen ASAP.


----------



## science

Nono may be becoming my favorite post-WWII composer. Maybe, maybe not, but he's right up there. I'm thrilled to have another disk of his music, especially one by the LaSalle Quartet. I've only listened to a few minutes of this one too....










Not my favorite post-WWII composer, but sometimes seems to be everyone else's. It will do me good to hear this. I heard a few minutes yesterday and liked it.

And that's it. Musically, this is probably my best Christmas in years.


----------



## Yardrax

I got:









Bartok, The Orchestral Masterpieces - Georg Solti w/Chicago Symphony Orchestra

I also got a Eulenberg pocket score edition of the Tristan, Lohengrin and Tannhauser overtures, which has an accompanying CD with recordings of each piece from the Naxos library. Not sure of the exact performances though.


----------



## arpeggio

Yardrax said:


> I got:
> 
> View attachment 31171
> 
> 
> Bartok, The Orchestral Masterpieces - Georg Solti w/Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> 
> I also got a Eulenberg pocket score edition of the Tristan, Lohengrin and Tannhauser overtures, which has an accompanying CD with recordings of each piece from the Naxos library. Not sure of the exact performances though.


Listening to the Chicago brass performing the fanfare in the first movement of the Bartok _Concerto_ is awesome.


----------



## MagneticGhost

View attachment 31175

View attachment 31177

View attachment 31176


I posted this lot over on the Santa thread - but thought I'd repost it over here as well.

Mr NeoRomanza - I got bored of waiting for your review of the Grainger so put it at the top of my xmas list. 
Very glad to have the complete Schubert Lieder and had a quick listen to Wintereisse and was very pleased with the performance and sound quality.


----------



## MagneticGhost

And I purchased this for myself. 
3CD complilation.
Nice and varied - Some tracks I already had. But I paid about £5 and it's got a nice shiny booklet.


----------



## mstar

EricABQ said:


> I had wanted the Liszt ballades, and went with this because I also didn't have the Christmas stuff.


At my piano improvising with my rh and on TC with my lh, I find my rh continually straying subconsciously to some theme of Liszt's. Then, scrolling down this page, I practically jumped right out of my skin at seeing, on the post quoted, a sight more formidable at that moment than then big red letters at the top of the page reading "TalkClassical." I will now quietly retreat from that piano temporarily, momentarily defeated by my inability  TO STOP PLAYING LISZT.


----------



## arpeggio

*Penderecki Piano Concerto*






​
For more information: http://www.haenssler-classic.de/en/detail-view/titel/piano-concerto-resurrection/182201/182201/182201.html

Reviews:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=9281&name_role1=1&comp_id=264052&bcorder=15&name_id=63546&name_role=4

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Sept13/Penderecki_PC_CD98018.htm


----------



## science

That's 8 disks originally released separately (well, 2 of them were a set). I tried reading the liner notes but I came to "whilst." Seriously? "While" too unwashed for our patrician souls? Jeez, classical music world, knock that crap off. I love the music, but I can't stand the scene.










Got this one too. I'm not the biggest Savall fan, but his disks are educational. I hope I don't encounter "amongst" (which I recently saw spelled incorrectly, lending much needed irony to pretension).










Vellard deserves more love. Lescurel. That's great.


----------



## science

I'm excited to have another Stabat Mater, especially one by Biondi, but looking forward to the Salve Reginas too.










I looked at this years ago, decided that a dozen or so disks of Bach's cantatas are enough for anyone as ordinary as I am, and then found it on sale today...










Way back in the classical music project this was recommended. I have homework to do!


----------



## science

I'm more of a fan of Rublev than of Tavener, so I cannot endorse this album cover. Let us hope the music justifies it.










I was looking forward to this for quite a while, then I read the liner notes on the way home and they made it sound not so good. We'll see.


----------



## MagneticGhost

science said:


> That's 8 disks originally released separately (well, 2 of them were a set). I tried reading the liner notes but I came to "whilst." Seriously? "While" too unwashed for our patrician souls? Jeez, classical music world, knock that crap off. I love the music, but I can't stand the scene.


Whilst I enjoy reading your comments, I simply cannot understand your problem with whilst. 
Perhaps in a little while you can explain why you think it's a snobbish word. ;-)
I hear and use it every day here in England and I hardly move in aristocratic circles. 
I understand they don't use it in America, maybe that's why you've attributed a negative connotation.


----------



## science

MagneticGhost said:


> Whilst I enjoy reading your comments, I simply cannot understand your problem with whilst.
> Perhaps in a little while you can explain why you think it's a snobbish word. ;-)
> I hear and use it every day here in England and I hardly move in aristocratic circles.
> I understand they don't use it in America, maybe that's why you've attributed a negative connotation.


"They" do use it in America. I was going to add an exception for people from the Midlands but chose to refrain from pedantry!

Edit: I wonder which part of England you grew up in? Would you say that "whilst" was standard there, and if so did people also use "while," and if so, did "whilst" have a distinct meaning from "while?"


----------



## MagneticGhost

I grew up in Bedfordshire. Now you've got me thinking about who else uses it. Obviously my family else I wouldn't. I'll listen to friends and work colleagues carefully for the next few days and find out


----------



## science

MagneticGhost said:


> I grew up in Bedfordshire. Now you've got me thinking about who else uses it. Obviously my family else I wouldn't. I'll listen to friends and work colleagues carefully for the next few days and find out


I believe that in the Midlands and a few places to the South of you, you're forgiven. If you think about it, you might find that "while" and "whilst" have slightly different meanings to you as well, rather than just being informal or formal. "While" might mean something like "until" to you and "whilst" mean what Americans (and some others) mean by "while."


----------



## Doc

Beethoven: Symphonies and Overtures: Szell / The Cleveland Orchestra
Mahler: Das lied von der erde: Bernstein / Israel Philharmonic Orchestra / René Kollo
Bach: The Goldberg Variations: Gould

Amazingly, didn't own Gould's Goldberg Variations. I know.


----------



## science

Doc said:


> I know.


I love this kind of thing. I imagine the TC community coming to my home one day, scouring my collection with a critical eye. "Well, now, wait a minute. You don't have Casal's recording of Bach's Cello Suites? BANNED!"


----------



## realdealblues

Prokofiev is on that edge where I like a few of his works but just don't get a lot of it. That said, I've heard the Piano Concertos with Ashkenazy maybe once or twice and I've only heard 1 of the piano sonatas played by Pollini & Gould (#7 I think).

So, I decided to step outside my comfort zone and pick this one up today.

View attachment 31261


Yefim Bronfman Plays Prokofiev Piano Concertos 1-5 & Piano Sonatas 1-9.

The Piano Concertos were with Zubin Mehta and I remember music critic David Hurwitz raved about them.

Anyway, for $12 I figured I'd give it a try.


----------



## hpowders

The 5 Prokofiev piano concertos are among my favorite works. I have several different sets but not with Bronfman.


----------



## arpeggio

*Per Nørgard: THE DIVINE CIRCUS*






​
What an unusual opera. The accompaniment is a percussion ensemble, synthesizer and electric cello. The cast members perform more than one role, some as many as five.

Additional information: http://www.dacapo-records.dk/en/recording-der-gottliche-tivoli.aspx

Reviews:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/Sept10/Norgard_Tivoli_622057273.htm

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2010/feb/18/per-norgard-der-gottliche-tivoli


----------



## Jokke

I have become a fan of Amandine Beyer...


----------



## hpowders

Good luck with that.


----------



## Jokke

Yep. I have the Bach Partitas by Podger as well, but prefer the interpretation of Beyer. Though Podger is enjoyable too.


----------



## hpowders

I found Podger to be a bit dry and uninteresting.


----------



## Rocco

Just picked up a book on the Fidelio opera that comes with 2 CDs:


----------



## SixFootScowl

ClutchDisc said:


> Just picked up a book on the Fidelio opera that comes with 2 CDs:
> 
> View attachment 31344


Nice! That is the Halasz conducted recording. I have it on NAXOS. Had the Black Dog version until I sold it to you.


----------



## Vaneyes

arpeggio said:


> View attachment 31209​
> For more information: http://www.haenssler-classic.de/en/...ncerto-resurrection/182201/182201/182201.html
> 
> Reviews:
> 
> http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...d=264052&bcorder=15&name_id=63546&name_role=4
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Sept13/Penderecki_PC_CD98018.htm


Re 'Recki's PC, I haven't heard Uhlig's, so I'll check it out. I suspect it's done as well as it can be (as Douglas'). I just don't think much of the work. :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

Saturday bargain bin shopping at B&N again.










PS I really like the Hovhaness piece. It's some beautiful music!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Those are my latest classical purchases, I also bought a bunch of doctor who CDs (Series 5 soundtrack and the audio dramas "Storm Warning" and "Energy of the Daleks.")


----------



## Rocco

Just ordered this today:


----------



## Katie

starthrower said:


> I really like the Hovhaness piece. It's some beautiful music!


Agreed! I picked it up for a song about 6 weeks ago - went onto the ipod before it even shipped with the accompanying download and it's been there since...makes me dreamy for the Reiner box! But I've got this on order for now...


----------



## bejart

These are on the way from 3rd party sellers on Amazon ---


----------



## bejart

And this from Arkiv ---


----------



## Neo Romanza

I can't list all of my purchases but here are three I placed recently -


----------



## Giuseppem

**



Hexameron said:


> Interesting choices there. Verdi's "La Traviata" is excellent.
> 
> Here's what I most recently ordered and have yet to listen to:


beautiful choises  felix mendelssohn is my favorite


----------



## Taggart

Looks absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Clayton

Argerich plays Chopin
Chopin:
Ballade No. 1 in G minor, Op. 23
Recorded: 26 January 1959, RIAS Studio 7
Étude Op. 10 No. 4 in C sharp minor
Recorded: 3 December 1967, RIAS, Studio Lankwitz
Mazurka No. 26 in C sharp minor, Op. 41 No. 1
Recorded: 3 December 1967, RIAS, Studio Lankwitz
Mazurka No. 27 in E minor, Op. 41 No. 2
Recorded: 3 December 1967, RIAS, Studio Lankwitz
Mazurka No. 15 in C major, Op. 24 No. 2
Recorded: 3 December 1967, RIAS, Studio Lankwitz
Mazurka No. 40 in F minor, Op. 63 No. 2
Recorded: 3 December 1967, RIAS, Studio Lankwitz
Mazurka No. 23 in D major, Op. 33 No. 2
Recorded: 3 December 1967, RIAS, Studio Lankwitz
Nocturne No. 4 in F major, Op. 15 No. 1
Recorded: 3 December 1967, RIAS, Studio Lankwitz
Nocturne No. 16 in E flat major, Op. 55 No. 2
Recorded: 3 December 1967, RIAS, Studio Lankwitz
Piano Sonata No. 3 in B minor, Op. 58
Recorded live on 15 March 1967, Hochschule für Musik, Berlin
Mazurkas Op. 59 Nos. 1-3
Recorded: 31 October 1967, Saal 2, WDR Köln


----------



## Clayton

Martha Argerich

Rachmaninov:
Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30
Radio-Symphonie-Orchester, Berlin, 
Riccardo Chailly

Tchaikovsky:
Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, 
Kirill Kondrashin


----------



## Skilmarilion

Long overdue Pyotr Iliych symphonies purchase. I've heard only good things about Pletnev's take on these masterworks.


----------



## Wandering

Recordings I already know and love purchased for my growing mp3 library.


----------



## arpeggio

*Ruders Concertos*






​
For additional information see: http://www.dacapo-records.dk/en/recording-concertos_7.aspx

Review: http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-15251/?search=1


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^I know a few of his concertos! Very cool.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Neo Romanza said:


> That is quite a fine recording, although I might prefer Little's earlier performance of the VC with Mackerras by a hair. Anyway, those works that have been edited by Beecham relate more to the fact that the music that Delius wrote on paper lacked accent and tempo markings, and, in the case of Beecham's editing, he just added in his own markings throughout the scores. Beecham swore up and down that Delius, who was a lousy conductor of his own music BTW, was quite satisfied with the markings he made, so the 'Beecham Edition' of the scores are now the main performance versions.
> 
> This was talked about on the John Bridcut BBC documentary "Delius: Composer, Lover, Enigma," so check that out if you haven't seen it yet. I'll provide you with a link:


Thanks for that Neo Romanza


----------



## Neo Romanza

AClockworkOrange said:


> Thanks for that Neo Romanza


My pleasure.


----------



## Neo Romanza

A few other purchases I made:


----------



## Neo Romanza

I just couldn't resist the temptation any longer...so I bought these as a result:


----------



## Sudonim

Winging its way to me as we speak:









... which I need like the proverbial hole in the head, but M. Boulez was quite insistent in his opinionated Gallic way.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

This is the first of two orders I am using to fill gaps in my collection. I have stopped looking for new composers for the time being and I am working through my Christmas presents and backlog.

The second order will be made towards the mid-end of January once I have prioritised what I want within my budget.

Anyhow, this order was quite simple:

*Bax: Tone Poems Vol. 1 & 2
Vernon Handly & the BBC Philharmonic*
View attachment 31592
View attachment 31593


I have been listening to a lot of Bax recently. Along with Richard Strauss, I really love the tone poems and up until now I only had the Lyrita disc by Boult & the LPO. I love Vernon Handley's approach to the Symphonies so these were the obvious candidates to purchase.

As they came early today, I have had time to listen to both and with the exception of 'Red Autumn' I am very happy. 'Red Autumn' isn't bad but it didn't grab me either.

*Mussorgsky (Night on Bare Mountain - Original Version), Prokofiev (Piano Concerto No. 2) and Dvorak (Symphony 9)
Klaus Tennstedt & the Berliner Philharmoniker*
View attachment 31594


I am a big fan of Tennstedt but I have limited experience with the Conductor outside of the London Philharmonic Orchestra. This 2 disc set is fantastic. The Mussorgsky is very impressive, powerful with great momentum. The Prokofiev was very enjoyable. I am not familiar with the pianist on the piece but I am impressed on this performance. With the exception of 20-30 seconds in the first movement, this may be one of my favourite recordings of this piece that I own.

The sound quality is remarkable and audience noise is minimal. It is performances like this which reminds me that the qualities Tennstedt possesses are similar to this of Furtwangler at times. Definitely a Conductor at his best in a live environment.

*Richard Strauss The Great Operatic Works*
View attachment 31595


I haven't had chance to listen to any of this as yet but my main motivation here was to plug gaps in my operatic collection - namely Intermezzo, Die Schweigsame Frau, Daphne and Capriccio. The alternate versions of Elektra et al are a bonus. I am not the biggest fan of HVK in the world but I have liked the (R) Strauss of his that I have heard.

*Richard Struass - Arabella
Kempe et al.*
View attachment 31597


This was not the best choice I could have made for my first Arabella. The sound quality is poor, obscuring the performances in varying degrees. I firmly believe that one could enjoy this very much with a familiarity with the piece. In my second order, I will pick up the Solti/Wiener version I think.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Continued:

*Cooke: Symphony 1, Concerto for String Orchestra, Jabez & the Devil Suite
Braithwaite & the London Philharmonic Orchestra*
View attachment 31598


A fantastic recording and some very interesting music. I really don't know why more of his Symphonies haven't been recorded. The Concerto is very enjoyable too. An underrated Composer.

*Celibidache: Various*
View attachment 31599


This is the companion to the box I received for Christmas. I haven't listened to this as yet but I look forward to making time for it shortly.

Finally I picked up a couple of DVDs.

Rudolf Kempe Conducting Strauss and Dvorak
View attachment 31600


Finally, plugging some gaps in my Ballet I picked up these DVD's covering Margot Fonteyn and Nadia Nerina:
View attachment 31602
View attachment 31603


----------



## Conor71

Got this one today:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Bought some new things today from a gift voucher.....

Bach: 15 two part inventions, transcribed for solo guitar by Ken Hummer. A pretentious introduction that says nothing of any importance precedes analyses (very basic and somewhat disagreeable) that correspond to each invention, but the music itself is excellent. 
D. Scarlatti: 9 sonatas transcribed for guitar by Carlos Barbosa-Lima. I got this because it was cheaper than Brouwer's transcriptions which I will come back for. Good idea to check these out anyhow. 
Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Tonadilla sur le nom de Adrés Segovia
Manuel M. Ponce: Sonata Mexicana

Most exiting purchase this year! 
(And probably it will remain so)


----------



## Sonata

Picked up MP3 download of Nielsen's concertos. It will be my first foray into Nielsen, spurred by neoshredder s recent Nielsen posts.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart symphonies 36-41 BPO / Karajan. 2CDs

Picked it up for £2 (inc postage) from Amazon. French EMI.

Superb big band Mozart. Karajan amazingly lively - more so than Bohm.


----------



## bejart

These are on the way from various locations around the globe ---




























as well as this, which has no available image:

Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 59, No. 2 & No. 3
Cleveland Quartet


----------



## Clayton

Bad cricket day (/series) treated with retail therapy.
On sale at Presto's £16.27

Beethoven - Complete Symphonies
Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Centropolis

Another batch of $2 and $3 buys at local charity shop today.


----------



## arpeggio

*Toch, Villa-Lobos, Milhaud*





















I have recently purchased the above First Edition Recordings.

These are dated recordings and uneven performances.

I can only recommend these for indiviuals who want to fill out their collection. For example, on the Toch CD there are the following works:

1. _Miniature Overture_

2. _Peter Pan, Op. 76 "Fairy Tale"_

3. _Symphony no 5, Op. 89 "Jephtha"_

4. _Notturno, Op. 77_

This CD contains the only recording of the Notturno. The are better recordings and performances of the other works like the CPO recordings of the Toch Symphonies.


----------



## Andolink

*C.P.E. Bach*: Keyboard Concertos








*Ib Nørholm*: Chamber Music


----------



## EricABQ

Grieg's lyric pieces books 8 - 10 by Einar Steen-Nokleberg.


----------



## joen_cph

Am reducing my want-list via a long series of carefully considered major buyings:









*Schnittke*: _Symphonies 0-9_ / Hughes, Segerstam etc. / BIS 6 CD

Had most of the symphonies in scattered recordings, including some LP Melodiya ones, where Rozhdestvensky is still the best in the 1st Symphony. A lot of this is tough music that one has to grow accustomed with, however.









*Bartok*: _String Qurtets 1-6_ /Vermeer Qartet / Naxos 2CD

I´ve always had difficulties getting into these works and wasn´t really satisfied with my LP versions (Takacs4, and some Novak4 and Juillard4), but this perhaps somewhat unexpected choice I found good, judging from the mp3-samples on the web: a melodical approach, not hysterical from the 1st minute, with a clear and somewhat spacious, bright sound to it. I am very glad I bought this one.









*Chopin*: _Complete Works_ / Pollini, Zimerman etc. / DG 17 CD

Did have his complete works, but mostly in LP recordings, the CDs being almost only historical material, so nice with a modern-sounding box containing it all. As for the recordings, I have become rather discerning, and only a few stand out as really good, from what I have heard so far - the Preludes/Blechaz, the Concerto 2/Zimerman, the Impromptus/Li, but some are not so much to my taste, though decent.









*Saariaho*: _Orchestral works & works for vocals with orchestra_ / Ondine 4CD

Had some of these works, but am really looking forward to explore the rest.


----------



## arpeggio

*Saariaho Set*



joen_cph said:


> View attachment 31944
> 
> 
> *Saariaho*: _Orchestral works & works for vocals with orchestra_ / Ondine 4CD
> 
> Had some of these works, but am really looking forward to explore the rest.


Second the Saariaho set.


----------



## arpeggio

*Les Ballets Russes Volumn 9*






​
Recordings of some of the more obscure ballets performed by Les Ballets Russes.

For additional infomation: http://www.haenssler-classic.de/en/detail-view/titel/les-ballets-russes-vol-9/180147/180147/180147.html

Reviews:
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=859338
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/June13/Ballets_russe_v9_CD93296.htm


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I mentioned in my previous post I would be making two last orders before pulling back and listening to what I have. My backlog is intimidating and to be honest I shouldn't have made this order, however, these are items I have been thinking on for a while and fulfill the roll of plugging gaps in my collection.

The first area is in chamber music. This is a genre I have begun to explore over the last few months and I must admit that once it 'clicked' for me, I have become very interested. However, it is ironic that I have not explored the String Quuartets of three of the more prominent Composers in my collection - Beethoven and Brahms and only touched upon those of Schubert. Remedying this, I have chosen the following:

*Beethoven: The String Quartets - The Amadeus Quartet

Brahms: Complete String Quartets, Quintets and Sextets - The Amadeus Quartet

Schubert: String Quartets - The Melos Quartet*
(Sorry, no pictures)

My next port of call was to correct an error in my first purchase, in the form of Richard Straus' Arabella. Whilst the recording I bought was listenable, it was not the best quality - good if ypou know the work but not so good as an introduction. Looking at my options, I opted for Solti's studio recording with the Vienna Philharmonic being a fan of Solti's Elektra and Salome plus the presence of Della Cassa and Edelmann.








Whenever I look into an opera, I like to have a visual recording too. In this case, I took a chance on this recording. I am not familiar with conductor Welser-Most but this recording seemed to get the most praise.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Continued:

Next up, Lulu. I have been curious about Berlioz's Three-act recording for a while, my current recording being the two-act version. After much thought I have finally pulled the trigger on this set.








Finally, I have been tentatively exploring the three recordings of Kathleen Ferrier I have and I have decided to bite the bullet and get the discography via the Decca Centenary Edition, the EMI Recordings and the Decca film by Diane Perelsztejn. Ferrier has an incredibly beautiful voice and the more I hear of her the more I am drawn in.




















My final purchase was *Hindemith: Orchestral Works by Claudio Abbado & the Berlin Philharmonic*. I like what little I have heard from this composer and this is a step towards exploration later in the year when I come out of purchase-hibernation. I almost went for the Brabbins/BBC recording on Hyperion but the sound quality samples I have heard of the Abbado made my mind up. I have heard samples of the Brabbins too but Abbado just has that indefinable extra - to me anyhow.


----------



## Itullian

Had to have this.


----------



## clara s

1.Bach Sonatas and Partitas with Nathan Milstein

2. Beethoven violin sonatas with Leonidas Kavakos

3. Die Walkure Wagner Barenboim


----------



## Vaneyes

clara s said:


> 1.Bach Sonatas and Partitas with Nathan Milstein
> 
> 2.* Beethoven violin sonatas with Leonidas Kavakos
> 
> *3. Die Walkure Wagner Barenboim


Good choice, clara s, and welcome. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> 1.Bach Sonatas and Partitas with Nathan Milstein
> 
> 2. Beethoven violin sonatas with Leonidas Kavakos
> 
> 3. Die Walkure Wagner Barenboim


I have the Bach with Milstein. Fabulous!!!


----------



## clara s

Vaneyes said:


> Good choice, clara s, and welcome. :tiphat:


you like Kavakos?

he is crazy brilliant genious, like Beethoven

thanks for the welcome note


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> I have the Bach with Milstein. Fabulous!!!


Milstein had a tender approach, which made his playing like a whole acting performance.

i agree... really fabulous


----------



## Wandering

Very pleased with the quality of these recording. Though I've had the title track, it has been too long since I'd heard Boulez's Notations for solo piano.

I also purchased the big boxes of Haydn and Schubert at Amazon mp3. There is a small digital glitch ten seconds into Schubert's 5th!


----------



## Sonata

Ordered Clemenza Did Tito from Amazon Marketplace. Hogwood version. This will be my EIGHTH Mozart opera.


----------



## arpeggio

*The Bank Junkie Strikes Again: Landscapes*






​
Reviews: 
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=871518
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/July13/Landscapes_8573104.htm
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Aug13/Landscapes_8573104.htm

I concur with all of the above reviews.


----------



## science

Conor71 said:


> Got this one today:


Is Vexations in there?


----------



## OrchestrasWaterboy

$7.99 each


----------



## revdrdave

Bowled over by Pfitzner's Piano Concerto so exploring his chamber music...


----------



## Vaneyes

clara s said:


> you like Kavakos?
> 
> he is crazy brilliant genious, like Beethoven
> 
> thanks for the welcome note


Julian Rachlin and Jennifer Koh are two others off the beaten path. :tiphat:


----------



## maestro267

My first disc of Ginastera's music, and I'm certain it won't be my last.


----------



## Winterreisender

After hearing Anton Reicha's utterly delightful Wind Quintet Op. 100, No. 5, I've decided to go for the complete set. The music is very Mozartian and the Wind Quintet is a very pleasant combination which one doesn't often hear.


----------



## Rachmanijohn

Picked these beauties up today.


----------



## Andolink

Allan Pettersson's 9th


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> Milstein had a tender approach, which made his playing like a whole acting performance.
> 
> i agree... really fabulous


Sorry, I didn't see this post you made. My favorite performance is the Third Sonata, "Fuga" movement. This music proves that Bach was always writing for the glory of God. He didn't always use a chorus. And Milstein's performance of this great music is as good as it gets! I'm glad we can share these glorious performances!


----------



## Sonata

Haydn : Armide

An extra characters so I may post....


----------



## GiulioCesare

Rachmanijohn said:


> Picked these beauties up today.
> 
> View attachment 32305
> View attachment 32304
> View attachment 32306


That CSO Symphonie Fantastique is a fantastic recording.


----------



## stevederekson

Hans Rott symphony 1. A long time favourite, but I never had it in my collection.


----------



## hpowders

I don't know! What the heck happened to Yo Yo Ma? Wish he would go back to being classical again.


----------



## rsg

*Spirit of the season*

Rene Jacobs, whose versions have great sound (which might be Harmonia Mundi's production values):
ST. MATTHEW PASSION--rich, exciting, passionate
B MINOR MASS. Just incredible clarity of the different vocal parts.

Also, got the Paul McCreesh one-voice-per-part MATTHEW PASSION.--tremendous energy

All are great. Of course, the tough thing about evaluating different cds of this kind of music is that the music is so incredible it almost always sounds great. I like the zippy HIP performances but also the heavy slow ones by Klemperer and Bernstein...


----------



## OrchestrasWaterboy

Along with some fine reading:


----------



## Rachmanijohn

I've read that Adorno; I enjoyed it thouroghly. Let us know what you think of it!


----------



## Rachmanijohn

GiulioCesare said:


> That CSO Symphonie Fantastique is a fantastic recording.


I agree; it's been a while since I've been excited about a new discovery of the _Symphonie Fantastique_. I've listened to this one 4 or 5 times through already.


----------



## tdc




----------



## Sonata

I felt foolish for buying a Haydn opera when there are so many other highly regarded operas I passed over. I handled this bit of insight by purchasing Puccini's La Rondine, Berlioz's Les Troyens and the Jacobs version of Figaro as well. That's a perfectly logical response right??


----------



## SARDiver

I just pulled the trigger on a DG set of 50 discs that include all of Haydn', Mozart's, and Beethoven's symphonies. Dorati, Marriner and Karajan were the respective conductors, and the recordings seem to match the well regarded versions of Haydn's and Beethoven's works. It looked like the real bargain was in the Haydn CDs. Couldn't seem to find those (conducted by Dorati) for less than $100.

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Symp...=8-2&keywords=complete+Haydn+Beethoven+Mozart

Haydn, Beethoven, Mozart, and Schubert are the objects of my attention at the moment, and this sort of takes care of my purchases for a while. Haydn's and Beethovens SQs will be next (when I recharge goodwill with the wife).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Today at Dearborn Music, used:







This is the D minor mass.


----------



## DrKilroy

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Andolink

*Christoph Graupner*: Cantatas


----------



## Rocco

Just picked up a copy of Bach: Easter Oratorio and Magnificat.


----------



## Corvus

Florestan, I frequent that store as well! My latest purchases are Dvorak's symphonies numbers 7 and 8 by Claus Peter Flor and the Malaysian Symphony Orchestra. I purchased these discs after reading great reviews of them on Arkivmusic.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Corvus said:


> Florestan, I frequent that store as well! My latest purchases are Dvorak's symphonies numbers 7 and 8 by Claus Peter Flor and the Malaysian Symphony Orchestra. I purchased these discs after reading great reviews of them on Arkivmusic.


 It is a great store with a decent selection of used classical. I was suprised when I called for that Cherubini thinking it's not likely that they would have it and that was the only used Cherubini disc they had. I think in new they had a box set of all the Cherubini religious works (half a dozen masses and some other works). I do like Arkivemusic's site and use it for reviews and clips, also there are often clips on Allmusic.

Don't forget to sign up for Dearborn Music's email as they often have coupons and announce sales. Get a punch card and every time you spend about $5 and up on used you get a punch. 10 punches gets you a free used disk, think in the range of about $5 to just under $10. When do you go? We (Rocco and me) often go on Sunday about 12:30 to 1:00.


----------



## arpeggio

*Paul Lansky*






​
Additional information and review: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=6831&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=431113

Lanksy frequently refrences Latin American music and jazz which may be an extra appeal to some.


----------



## realdealblues

I kind of fell into this one.

View attachment 32535


A few weeks ago I was looking this set and saw it was already out of print and people were asking ridiculous prices for it. I then happened to notice an Amazon seller. It said NEW and the seller was listed as Amazon.com. It said, currently out of stock/backordered or something to that effect but it also said $100. The next one up was some guy asking $250.

So I thought to myself what the hell, I'll go ahead and order it for $100. If it's truly out of print then it just won't ship and they'll cancel my order. But if it comes back into stock, and I actually get one then I'll get one hell of a deal.

I checked a few days later and it still said out of stock and I forgot about it.

Yesterday I received a huge and extremely heavy box from Amazon. Inside was another box direct from Sony Music and inside was a Brand New *Arthur Rubinstein: The Complete Album Collection* box set.

So yeah, I'm pretty tickled


----------



## samurai

That's great, rdb; hope you enjoy it. :cheers:


----------



## brotagonist

realdealblues said:


> A few weeks ago I was looking this set and saw it was already out of print and people were asking ridiculous prices for it. I then happened to notice an Amazon seller. It said NEW and the seller was listed as Amazon.com. It said, currently out of stock/backordered or something to that effect but it also said $100. The next one up was some guy asking $250.
> 
> So I thought to myself what the hell, I'll go ahead and order it for $100. If it's truly out of print then it just won't ship and they'll cancel my order. But if it comes back into stock, and I actually get one then I'll get one hell of a deal.


I did the very same thing about 2 weeks ago. I was considering getting 2-3 of Schnittke's best symphonies. They sell for ~$15 plus shipping each. Then, I noticed that the complete symphonies on BIS have 2 listings on Amazon: one for ~$65 and another, out of stock, for ~$32, and it qualifies for free shipping.

I wasn't after the complete cycle, but I thought I might as well order the cheaper of the 2 complete sets and see what happens. The seller is Amazon and it says they will notify me when it is back in stock. I haven't heard anything from them yet, but I want my stuff!


----------



## realdealblues

brotagonist said:


> I did the very same thing about 2 weeks ago. I was considering getting 2-3 of Schnittke's best symphonies. They sell for ~$15 plus shipping each. Then, I noticed that the complete symphonies on BIS have 2 listings on Amazon: one for ~$65 and another, out of stock, for ~$32, and it qualifies for free shipping.
> 
> I wasn't after the complete cycle, but I thought I might as well order the cheaper of the 2 complete sets and see what happens. The seller is Amazon and it says they will notify me when it is back in stock. I haven't heard anything from them yet, but I want my stuff!


Cool deal! Yeah, I was in the exact same boat. I just wanted a couple of the smaller sets of Rubinstein Plays Chopin and Rubinstein Plays Brahms that RCA put out last year but I was like you know that's like $40-50 for the pair and if I can get everything he recorded for a few bucks more, then why not. Congrats, I hope they fill your order soon!


----------



## bejart

Picked these up recently from 3rd party sellers on Amazon ---


































As well as these 2 that have no available images --

Franz Xaver Dussek: Piano Concertos
Ignaz Pleyel: Chamber Music for Strings


----------



## science

Another Bach mass. You know I needed this one.


----------



## DavidA

Sale wax on the other say in a music shop so bought:

Prokofiev sinfonia concertante with Chung / Pappano
Mendelssohn symphonies 3&4 conducted by Flor
Messiah (Handel of course!) with Gardiner. Not sure whether this last is superfluous ax the reading (on first hearing) doesn't match Pinnock.


----------



## DavidA

science said:


> Another Bach mass. You know I needed this one.


In for the long haul with K


----------



## DavidA

realdealblues said:


> I kind of fell into this one.
> 
> View attachment 32535
> 
> 
> A few weeks ago I was looking this set and saw it was already out of print and people were asking ridiculous prices for it. I then happened to notice an Amazon seller. It said NEW and the seller was listed as Amazon.com. It said, currently out of stock/backordered or something to that effect but it also said $100. The next one up was some guy asking $250.
> 
> So I thought to myself what the hell, I'll go ahead and order it for $100. If it's truly out of print then it just won't ship and they'll cancel my order. But if it comes back into stock, and I actually get one then I'll get one hell of a deal.
> 
> I checked a few days later and it still said out of stock and I forgot about it.
> 
> Yesterday I received a huge and extremely heavy box from Amazon. Inside was another box direct from Sony Music and inside was a Brand New *Arthur Rubinstein: The Complete Album Collection* box set.
> 
> So yeah, I'm pretty tickled


Well done you! A nice post-Christmas present to yourself!


----------



## whiteroses

julianoq said:


> After listening to Kavakos play the Sibelius Violin Concerto today I checked this album and couldn't resist to buy it and check the original version!


I was there too at Salle Pleyel and this week at Concergebouw. Simply irresistible music and soloist. If it was possible to perform the Sibelius VC even better than he did at the Salle Pleyel in April with Jarvi and the Orchestre de Paris, then Mr Kavakos did that at the Concertgebouw last Monday with the ViennaPhil under Chailly. This is one of the most compelling piece of music I have ever heard. It is so evocative not only of human state of mind or heart, but also of a country and an environment and history. Have seen Vadim Repin, Sarah Chang, Kavakos perform it live and various others on youtube. It almost does not matter who performs it...the music stands by itself! But you did get yourself an excellent recording there!

Sharing a snap of Mr Kavakos at the Concertgebouw last Monday acknowledging the rapturous standing ovation....


----------



## whiteroses

hpowders said:


> I have the Bach with Milstein. Fabulous!!!


You have the Bach with Milstein. I have the Beethoven with the autographs (well, not of the great LvB, of course). But still cool!  :lol:


----------



## hpowders

whiteroses said:


> You have the Bach with Milstein. I have the Beethoven with the autographs (well, not of the great LvB, of course). But still cool!  :lol:


Years ago in NYC one of the museums had actual scores written by Mozart including Piano Concerto #21! I just stood there looking through the glass cases like I was in a trance! Amazing!


----------



## Sudonim

realdealblues said:


> The next one up was *some guy* asking $250.


I didn't know some guy listened to that tonal garbage. 

Ahem. Anyway, I've just ordered these:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## nightscape

Sudonim said:


> I didn't know some guy listened to that tonal garbage.
> 
> Ahem. Anyway, I've just ordered these:
> 
> View attachment 32612
> View attachment 32613


The Atterberg set is wonderful. Enjoy!


----------



## Centropolis

Just ordered these two tonight. I have nothing from these two composers yet in my collection.


----------



## Sonata

Mozart's complete operas, Decca. A complete impulse purchase. But how I do love the man's opera music. I'm going to enjoy my jaunt through each of them


----------



## DaDirkNL

Mozart's complete piano sonatas, Brilliant Classics. Performer is Maria Joao Pires.


----------



## tdc




----------



## Guest

Centropolis said:


> Just ordered these two tonight. I have nothing from these two composers yet in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 32650
> View attachment 32651


I envy you - I wish I could find such holes in my collection.


----------



## science

Just kinda curious about this one. I do like the "Great" Mass. Usually don't get things as old as 1959, but heck, what the.










Absolute impulse buy. Morally inexcusable but I will forgive myself if I turn out to like this.










The prize of the day. I shopped around, pretty much decided to get this one though I hadn't made up my mind, and then, voilla, it was on sale. So I got it and hot dang I'm looking forward to hearing this.

EDIT: BTW, three great covers there.


----------



## starthrower

Sofia Gubaidalina:

Concerto For Bassoon and Low Strings Chandos
Symphony in 12 Movements Chandos
Complete String Quartets Stamic Quartet Supraphon
Fachwerk/Silenzio Naxos

Messiaen - Never Before Released


----------



## Taggart

Looking forward to this. One thing I notice is that although there's a massive thick booklet, it's polyglot so there is in fact very little information. Some things I've seen tell you about the musicians, their instruments, the music, the composer, what the conductor had for breakfast et al. This one has some basic comments on Rameau and the development of "early" music playing.


----------



## OboeKnight

Elgar Cello Concerto and Tchaikovsky Roccoco Variations performed by Jean-Guihen Queyras. Really enjoying it.


----------



## science

OboeKnight said:


> Jean-Guihen Queyras


Love that guy. Probably my favorite famous cellist at the moment.


----------



## senza sordino

Out of character for me, I bought some Baroque music this afternoon. I own only a few Baroque CDs
*Handel Concerto Grossi op 6* The Academy of Ancient Music with Andrew Manze.
and on order is Correlli Op 6 Concerto Grossi

and 
more in character
*Sibelius Kullervo* with Colin Davis and LSO and chorus

on order are some violin concerti
Strauss, Szymanowski, Khachaturian, Kabalevsky, Adams


----------



## Guest

Some Desprez motets:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## hpowders

Alan Pettersson Symphonies #7 and 11.


----------



## DaDirkNL

Mahler Symphony 5 and 10, Haitink with Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## DrKilroy

Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini (Rubinstein/Reiner).

Best regards, Dr

EDIT: Oh well, it shouldn't have gone here... But now I have to put this high on my wish list.


----------



## hpowders

^^^My favorite performance. A very old and welcome friend!


----------



## DrKilroy

That was supposed to be in the Current Listening thread...  But still, I am planning to buy the recording. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A local Supermarket was selling iTunes vouchers at a discount - £25 vouchers for £20. For once luck was on my side and I found this on the last day of the promotion as opposed being a day late. I picked up two equating £10 of free music which is almost two albums on iTunes.

I am trying to embrace iTunes due to storage space issues and in some cases limited availibility. It also offers an opportunity to explore new composers in a slightly more affordable way.

I have only made two purchases so far:

Schubert: Winterreise performed by Britten & Pears
View attachment 32995

Whilst I still find Peter Pears voice largely an acquired taste, I have enjoyed this recording quite a bit. I still prefer Fassbaender & Reimann but this is a very interesting performance indeed, one which will sustain multiple listenings in future. Very well recorded.

Mahler: Symphony 9 performed by Bruno Walter & the Wiener Philharmoniker
View attachment 32996

I have only listened to the first movement so far but I am enjoying this performance a great deal. When it comes to Mahler, Tennstedt is my first port of call followed by Bernstein, Abbado and Klemperer. I have wanted to hear Bruno Walter's take on Mahler for a while, being as I understand it a contrast to that of Klemperer. My only knowledge of Bruno Walter is from his DLVDE wth Kathleen Ferrier et al.

What I can say so far is that the recording is very, very clear. It sounds very good - I'll probably wish I bought on CD but I can always put my iPod into my HiFi system for home listening and I use my iPod in the car which is where I do a lot of listening these days too. iTunes gives a year of 1938 but this cannot be right can it?


----------



## brotagonist

^ Peter Pears' voice is not great. He is a tenor. I would have gone with a _Winterreise_ by one of the many pleasing baritones who have recorded it, even though Schubert did originally write it for tenor 

c'n://new

I just completed my 4th purchase this month and this year. I am really doing very well indeed at keeping my purchasing at a trickle and not a torrent  In two of the cases, this being the second, I found a deal that I felt I had better accept, or else pay more later on.

I used to have this one when it was first issued on Etcetera in the '90s, until I rashly pawned it. The reissue was so expensive, that I had to hold off. Birtwistle came up in a thread today and, on a whim, I checked out the album and it had dropped in price by $3.50... and I'm getting a new one, even


----------



## science

My utter failure to pay attention bites me on the butt again. I was all, "Oh goodie!" when I saw this, because I was excited to get such a bargain - a recording of Mozart's Requiem that I really wanted, plus some other music essentially for free. Then I got it home and guess what? Marriner recorded the Requiem twice and I'm not sure which one I dang wanted! I might have to buy the other other now anyway. Well, the good news is that I'm bound to enjoy both of these disks regardless of the carelessness involved in their original purchasing.










Well, let's see what the hype is about.


----------



## arpeggio

*Elliott Carter Volume Nine*






​
Interesting selection of early, middle and late works.

Review: http://www.icareifyoulisten.com/2013/09/elliott-carter-edition-vol-9-bridge-records/


----------



## bejart

These are on the way ----

































as well as these 2 without any available images ---

Jan Ladislav Dussek: Grand Sonata
Georg Abraham Schneider: Chamber Music


----------



## OrchestrasWaterboy

And the most special item:


----------



## realdealblues

science said:


> My utter failure to pay attention bites me on the butt again. I was all, "Oh goodie!" when I saw this, because I was excited to get such a bargain - a recording of Mozart's Requiem that I really wanted, plus some other music essentially for free. Then I got it home and guess what? Marriner recorded the Requiem twice and I'm not sure which one I dang wanted! I might have to buy the other other now anyway. Well, the good news is that I'm bound to enjoy both of these disks regardless of the carelessness involved in their original purchasing.


Yep, Marriner recorded it twice and while that recording is good, in my opinion it pales in comparison to his other recording. Marriner's Mozart Requiem recording with McNair, Watkinson, Araiza, Lloyd is the only one I actually feel I NEED to own on CD.


----------



## GiulioCesare

OrchestrasWaterboy said:


> And the most special item:
> 
> View attachment 33137


How much did you pay for that? It's 45€ where I live...


----------



## Katie

arpeggio said:


> Along with the Toscanini, there other sets like this that are tempting me:
> 
> Bruno Walter: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?ordertag=Condrecom12770-978990&album_id=982048
> 
> Fritz Reiner: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1014187


You have impeccable taste ARP! I've received the extraordinary AT & BW boxes, but have been somewhat despondent over the growing obscurity - or high price ($210 USD on Amazon.us) - of the Reiner RCA box; however, GOOD NEWS...I just ordered FR on AMAZON.CANADA for a shade under $115, inclusive!!!

http://www.amazon.ca/Fritz-Reiner-The-Complete-Recordings/dp/B00BT70J0Y/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top









WOO HOO.../K


----------



## OrchestrasWaterboy

GiulioCesare said:


> How much did you pay for that? It's 45€ where I live...


I had to pay a bit more than that, sadly. Between shipping and import taxes it was around the US$100.


----------



## Wandering

I recently purchased some Apex bargain label discs to covert to my mp3 library. My computer cannot even recognize these as cds therefore I cannot make mp3s nor even listen to them through my computer, very annoying... Don't think I'll bother buying anything _in disc format_ from Time Warner in the future.


----------



## Morimur

Clovis said:


> I recently purchased some Apex bargain label discs to covert to my mp3 library. My computer cannot even recognize these as cds therefore I cannot make mp3s nor even listen to them through my computer, very annoying... Don't think I'll bother buying anything _in disc format_ from Time Warner in the future.


Try converting them to a lossless format. A long shot, but you never know.


----------



## DavidA

Rheingold / Karajan


----------



## Andolink

*Wolfgang Rihm*: String Quartets 10 and 12; Quartet Study








*Johann Jakob Froberger*: works for harpsichord performed by Blandine Verlet


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Oh yeah, to luxuriate and positively DROWN in posh velvet. . . Cheers.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, Karajan/BPO*









I just HAD to hear Chez Karajan with the Variations, Op. 31 on my new headphones.

It's funny, the begining of the first variation sounds like Herrmann's music from Cape Fear.

Beautifully balanced recording (by DG standards anyway).


----------



## Vaneyes

Clovis said:


> I recently purchased some Apex bargain label discs to covert to my mp3 library. *My computer cannot even recognize these as cds therefore I cannot make mp3s nor even listen to them through my computer, very annoying*... Don't think I'll bother buying anything _in disc format_ from Time Warner in the future.


Agree. Re PC-listening, I found the same for hybrid CDs.

In this regard, perhaps a list of various companies "restrictive CDs" could/should be started on a thread in TC's "Recorded Music and Publications" category, if there isn't such a thread already.

I see this as important information that could save frustration and money.:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Just received the Pettersson 7th and 11th symphonies that I ordered last weekend.

Will play it tonight, so please don't phone me!


----------



## Sonata

Boccherini String quintets Opus 10, 11, 13. Six disc worth of quintets downloaded for 8 dollars! A bit of an impulse purchase (per usual) but I really enjoy what I've heard so far. Nice easy, relaxing music.


----------



## Conor71

Some additions to my collection of Piano Music this weekend:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Marschallin Blair

starthrower said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> I really like Rattle's treatment of the epic moments in King Roger too.


----------



## alan davis

The Horowitz big box of Carnegie Hall concerts.


----------



## Wandering

Vaneyes said:


> Agree. Re PC-listening, I found the same for hybrid CDs.
> 
> In this regard, perhaps a list of various companies "restrictive CDs" could/should be started on a thread in TC's "Recorded Music and Publications" category, if there isn't such a thread already.
> 
> I see this as important information that could save frustration and money.:tiphat:


The _Apex_ collection is quite old, ten years or so. I'm now a little doubtful of buying more recent Warner Classics discs, even with the many new bargain boxsets since their merge with EMI classics. I need to get _in the now_ and start using Spotify and Pandora, most computing these days is absent of a cd/dvd drive, I'm such a dinosaur!


----------



## arpeggio

*Music of Poul Ruders Volume 6*






​
Review: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2011/July11/Ruders6_bridge9336.htm

Although the above review was critical of the sound for the _Bel Canto_ it sounded OK to me.

The _Serenade on the Shores of the Cosmic Ocean_ was written for accordion and string quartet. When I first heard it I thought, "Man, this is weird." After I listened to it a few times I thought it was OK. Some interesting sonorities.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> A local Supermarket was selling iTunes vouchers at a discount - £25 vouchers for £20. For once luck was on my side and I found this on the last day of the promotion as opposed being a day late. I picked up two equating £10 of free music which is almost two albums on iTunes.
> 
> I am trying to embrace iTunes due to storage space issues and in some cases limited availibility. It also offers an opportunity to explore new composers in a slightly more affordable way...


Contining from my earlier post, I have chosen to download the following:

View attachment 33576
View attachment 33577


I have been listening to samples from these recordings on iTunes for some time and decided to make the purchase. Some of this works as mood music for me when I am writing, otherwise it simply sounded interesting enough to catch my ear. I know little else about the composer though I understand he has a broad range of styles in his compositions.

View attachment 33578


Another new composer (best image I could find), Atterberg's Symphonies 4 and 6 from Neeme Jarvi & the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra. Like the above works of Schnittke, I listened to samples of these for a while before making the purchase. I will be leaving some of the credit for the second volume which comes out at the start of February.


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

This is fun. Makes me want to go out and buy something new that I can post! Maybe the major labels should support this site.


----------



## Adagietto

Kronos Quartet - Morton Feldman: Piano and String Quartet

Heard this on Youtube a while back, and wanted a recording since then. I recently received a bunch of MP3 codes from a promotion, and an MP3 of the entire piece was only 1 credit. I'm also downloading many of the Art Songs available on the MP3 site that I don't already have.


----------



## Guest

Les Travailleurs de la mer - Harp Consort, Andrew Lawrence-King









I find most sacred early music to be very stuffy. This music breathes with life. One can actually imagine people enjoying playing and listening to it. Arguably early folk music.


----------



## arpeggio

*Simpson Chamber Music*












​
Along with his symphonies Simpson composed some great chamber music. The above albums are a must for any Simpson Fan.


----------



## MaxB

Bruckner: Complete Symphonies / Eugen Jochum, Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## bejart

More on the way from 3rd party sellers on Amazon ---


----------



## Vaneyes

Leave some for me, bejart.


----------



## brotagonist

I can't believe how much I reigned in my spending in January: only 5 albums! Cause for celebration 









After a lot of sampling, I decided that replacing the Piano Sonatas that I used to have on LP was not my best move. I think this is the best set for me, as it includes all 5 (depending how you count) Symphonies, plus the Piano Concerto and Réverie, for under $15 dispatched. Yes, Muti/Philadelphia are supposed to be the be all and end all, but that would cost me an extra $9 and doesn't include the Piano Concerto or Réverie. It's a trade off: I really wanted the PC.


----------



## science

I actually received these nearly a week ago (it has become my habit to post here when I receive CDs rather than when I order them, given that on a few occasions they have not arrived and I would not want to hatchet my counts before they chicken), but seconds after that I had to leave for my in-laws for the lunar new year celebrations (all of my entertaining, insightful posts during that time have been made from the top of a mountain in rural Korea, the kind of God-forsaken place that no one even bothered to fight over during the war but it does have 3G coverage).

The point of that is, I have not been able to deal with them until now, and so please allow me belatedly to present the new additions to my musical family:










A few months ago I was at one of the world's greatest places, "Brandenburg Café," a bar here in Seoul with all kinds of antique stuff for furniture and decor (including some old "Edison Gold Moulded" wax cylinders and the phonographs that would have played them), and I got one of those "blindfold test" moments, and I sort-of got it right - I thought it was one of Mozart's piano quartets, and it was. That's only sort-of because in fact I was guessing rather than certain, and also because I still don't know which one it was... but I definitely recognized the music and I did guess right, so I figure I get half credit. (Classical-era piano quartet that I recognize - what am I going to guess? Dussek? Hummel? Or Wolfgang Amadeus? For all I know, Haydn or for that matter Antonio Rosetti wrote fifty masterpieces in the genre, but to the best of my knowledge I haven't heard any of them.)

Thing was, I liked what I was hearing better than I remembered liking Mozart's piano quartets. So I checked, and it was Ax/Stern/Laredo/Ma, newly purchased and duly posted here. But the recording I had and had heard before was by the Leopold String Trio & Paul Lewis on Hyperion. I came back home, listened to it, and sure enough, I didn't like it as well as what I heard at the bar. (Here I speak for all; my tastes are universal, impeccable, infallible, and absolute.) So I ordered this one, and now we'll see if I still like it so well or if I'd simply had one grasshopper too many at the Brandenburg.










If, like me, you've been waiting desperately for years to find this at a reasonable price (who are these jomomos that want me to pay $400 for a used CD?) I have good news - this has been re-released (albeit with a much less attractive cover than the original which I've therefore chosen to post here), and I got it. This is beautiful stuff, probably about as authentic as anyone knows how to make it (i.e. it's an educated guess), and anyone who enjoys Byzantine or Ambrosian chant should consider giving this a whirl as well. (I've heard a few tracks of this because I got the "Early Music" box set - one that I _DO NOT_ recommend because it's mostly just snippets of this and that rather than complete recordings.)










This stands for the Music of Islam box set from Celestial Harmonies (what a brand name - I hope that they were high when they thought of that; I'd hate to think anyone competent enough to get ahold of a recording studio is that deaf to the banal).

But in fact, volume one (pictured here) is the only one I had already. A few years ago (ahem... seven years ago according to the amazon.com machine) I thought I'd like to hear this but I wasn't in the way of putting up the cash for the whole box set without some kind of preview, so I got volume one to test the waters, and I liked it, and I promptly waited seven years. (Consider this a deeply meaningful though opaque allusion to the story of Leah and Rachel.)

Then to my horror I saw it was unavailable and I thought, "Oh no, this is going to be one of those things that I could've gotten for $150 and I'm going to spend the next decade looking at people offering it for $400 and thinking what a dolt I am," which is the kind of thing I think when I've had so much coffee that I write sentences like this. But it became available again, so I bought it ASAFP, and the whole point of this lovely post is that out of the generosity of my infinitely tender heart and in the true spirit of online capitalism I'm now offering volume one, slightly used, for the very fair price of $400 plus shipping.


----------



## science

BTW, the style that post is courtesy of my cute little niece, whom my wife and her sisters wished to send on errands so that they could talk candidly about her father, and who therefore was dispatched to fetch me multiple cups of coffee that I didn't even want, let alone need, but which I nevertheless drank effortlessly. I'll sleep approximately on Wednesday.


----------



## Haydn man

After getting advice from a thread on here I downloaded Schubert's Death and the Maiden and Rosamunde quartets by the Takacs Quartet and must say they are superb with wonderful sound
Will definitely be seeking more advice soon!


----------



## joen_cph

*Ciurlionis*: _The Sea , The Forest, De Profundis_ / Domarkas / lmsmb CD-007

Visited the Ciurlionis Museum in Kaunas, Lithuania, today - a great experience! I bought this at the museum kiosk for around €7. I have several recordings of the symphonic poems ("The Sea" being my favourite by far), but hope that this CD will have the particular qualities of Domarkas´ former LP recording of the work, on the Melodiya label.

Haven´t heard "De Profundis" before; it´s a short cantata lasting 8 mins.









A part of the basement exhibition in the Ciurlionis museum, containing memorabilia and musical scores. Ciurlionis played the flute, but the one at the bottom isn´t really his. Among the scores seen are the original "The Sea" (1907; the big one in the centre).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Been listening to the Eroica conducted by Gardiner. Can hardly wait to listen to this live version:








I should add that this was only $5.97 used at Dearborn Music, and since it resulted in the tenth punch in my used CD card, I was entitled to a free used CD up to about $9.97, so I grabbed a copy of Neil Young's Fork in the Road.


----------



## mtmailey

WAGNER overtures/preludes,WEBER symphonies 1+2,FELIX athalie


----------



## arpeggio

*Higdon Sky Quartet*






​
Reviews:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?ordertag=Comprecom5378-981617&album_id=984696

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Aug13/Higdon_chamber_8559752.htm


----------



## Andolink

Haydn Keyboard Sonatas


----------



## Vaneyes

science said:


> ....please allow me belatedly to present the new additions to my musical family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few months ago I was at one of the world's greatest places, "Brandenburg Café," a bar here in Seoul with all kinds of antique stuff for furniture and decor (including some old "Edison Gold Moulded" wax cylinders and the phonographs that would have played them), and I got one of those "blindfold test" moments, and I sort-of got it right - I thought it was one of Mozart's piano quartets, and it was. That's only sort-of because in fact I was guessing rather than certain, and also because I still don't know which one it was... but I definitely recognized the music and I did guess right, so I figure I get half credit. (Classical-era piano quartet that I recognize - what am I going to guess? Dussek? Hummel? Or Wolfgang Amadeus? For all I know, Haydn or for that matter Antonio Rosetti wrote fifty masterpieces in the genre, but to the best of my knowledge I haven't heard any of them.)
> 
> Thing was, I liked what I was hearing better than I remembered liking Mozart's piano quartets. So I checked, and it was Ax/Stern/Laredo/Ma, newly purchased and duly posted here. But the recording I had and had heard before was by the Leopold String Trio & Paul Lewis on Hyperion. I came back home, listened to it, and sure enough, I didn't like it as well as what I heard at the bar. (Here I speak for all; my tastes are universal, impeccable, infallible, and absolute.) So I ordered this one, and now we'll see if I still like it so well or if I'd simply had one grasshopper too many at the Brandenburg....


science, if it doesn't work out, give Zacharias et al an audition. :tiphat:

View attachment 34204


----------



## MrTortoise

Scriabin: Solo Piano Works
Maria Lettberg

Surveying all of Scriabin's work has been on my to-do list for a long time and I'm finally getting around to it. A few forum members pointed me to this collection and wow, am I impressed with the music and the performances I have heard so far.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Two pre-orders dropped through the door this morning:

*Rachmaninov: Oiano Concerto No. 3
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2*
Yuja Wang, Gustavo Dudamel & The SBSOV

View attachment 34289


*Mendelssohn in Birmingham Vol. 1
The Hebrides, Symphony No. 4 'Italian' & Symphony No. 5 'The Reformation*
Edward Gradner & The CBSO


----------



## Guest

I've been a bit over the top in some recent purchases, but I had a good month in January so I thought I'd treat myself to a few Xmas presents (i.e. the stuff I hinted heavily at before the festive season) but never received. I only got some socks and some battery-driven hair clippers so that I can "shave my own head". I thank my significant other and daughter for this wonderful (and nearly useless) gift. Anyway, the recent purchases:

a) *Schoenberg*, Intégrale de l'oeuvre pour piano / Claude HELFFER;
b) *Webern*, Complete Works Op. 1 - Op. 31 (3 CD set, Boulez, Harper, Rosen, Juilliard SQ, LSO and others ...);
c) *Schoenberg, Berg, Webern*, String Quartet/ LaSalle Quartet (4 CD set);
d) *Boulez*, Complete Works (13 CD set);
e) *Haydn*, Piano Trios (complete, 10 CD set), Van Swieten Trio; 
[Special thanks to *HaydnBearstheClock* for that one!]
f) *JS Bach*, Complete Edition (157 CDS, 2 DVDs + DVD-ROM of the scores).

Well, I think I'll not be making any more purchases for the time being, I'll just go back to stealing them from libraries and the Harmonia Mundi shop just down the road from me! Hah!


----------



## DavidA

AClockworkOrange said:


> Two pre-orders dropped through the door this morning:
> 
> *Rachmaninov: Oiano Concerto No. 3
> Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2*
> Yuja Wang, Gustavo Dudamel & The SBSOV
> 
> View attachment 34289
> 
> 
> *Mendelssohn in Birmingham Vol. 1
> The Hebrides, Symphony No. 4 'Italian' & Symphony No. 5 'The Reformation*
> Edward Gradner & The CBSO


Be interested to hear opinion of Yuja's disc.


----------



## Sonata

I found Bellini's complete operas on Amazon MP3 for only 9.49. I've not heard Bellini's music previously, save for Casta Diva on an aria compilation. yet for that price, well worth the exploration.

Mozart's opera set last week, Bellni's this week. Yeah, I'll be busy with my opera exploration for awhile!


----------



## arpeggio

*Rota Chamber Music*






​
Music on CD:

1. _Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano_ by Nino Rota 
Performer: Goran Gojevic (Clarinet), Mary Kenedi (Piano), Winona Zelenka (Cello) 
Written: 1973

2. _Toccata for Bassoon and Piano_ by Nino Rota 
Performer: Mary Kenedi (Piano), Michael Sweeney (Bassoon) 
Written: 1974

3. _Sonata for Clarinet and Piano in D major_ by Nino Rota 
Performer: Mary Kenedi (Piano), Goran Gojevic (Clarinet) 
Written: 1945; Italy

4. _Amanti senza Amore: Improvviso in D minor_ by Nino Rota 
Performer: Mary Kenedi (Piano), Lynn Kuo (Violin)

5. _Fantasia for Piano in G major_ by Nino Rota 
Performer: Mary Kenedi (Piano) 
Written: 1944-1945

Reviews:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=922307

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Dec13/Rota_wind_chamber_8572778.htm

I concur with the above reviews.

A must for any fans of Rota.


----------



## EDaddy

Ravel Piano Trio with Ashkenazy, Perlman and Harrell. Outstanding performances; Other worldly music!


----------



## MrTortoise

Arriving last night:









Part of my "Scriabin project".

Berlin Radio Orchestra; Vladimir Ashkenazy, cond. Peter Jablonski, piano









Balakirev and Rimsky-Korsakov Piano Concertos. Malcolm Binns, piano with English Northern Philharmonia, David Lloyd-Jones, cond.


----------



## Itullian

Sonata said:


> I found Bellini's complete operas on Amazon MP3 for only 9.49. I've not heard Bellini's music previously, save for Casta Diva on an aria compilation. yet for that price, well worth the exploration.
> 
> Mozart's opera set last week, Bellni's this week. Yeah, I'll be busy with my opera exploration for awhile!


Bellini is wonderful. Epitome of Bel Canto.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mr Tortoise: "Part of my "Scriabin project."

A matter of temperament pehaps, but have you heard this?:









If you incline towards _Prometheus: Poem of Fire _and _The Poem of Ecstasy_, then I imagine you'll like parts of this.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Arpeggio: A must for any fans of Rota. 

Mutatis mutandis for his Romeo and Juliette:









This is a re-recorded, digitally beautiful version of the complete score.


----------



## MrTortoise

Marschallin Blair said:


> Mr Tortoise: "Part of my "Scriabin project."
> 
> A matter of temperament pehaps, but have you heard this?:
> 
> View attachment 34390
> 
> 
> If you incline towards _Prometheus: Poem of Fire _and _The Poem of Ecstasy_, then I imagine you'll like parts of this.


I will search this out, thanks for the suggestion. No Scriabin journey would be complete without at least an attempt to realize his multimedia vision of art.


----------



## Andolink

More Haydn Keyboard Sonatas:


----------



## jtbell

Andolink said:


> More Haydn Keyboard Sonatas:
> View attachment 34400


Aha, I downloaded that just today, along with the rest of the set, in a "bundle" from eclassical.com. 









They had a promotional price of US$49.95 for this bundle. After seeing all the nice reviews of this series over the years, and at $3.33 per CD-equivalent, I figured it was too good to pass up.

Looks like I bought it just in time. The promotional price apparently expired shortly sometime in the last few hours, and the set is now $75.47.


----------



## arpeggio

*Gottschalk Orchestral Music*






​
Music on CD:

1. _Symphony no 2, RO 257 "A Montevideo"_ by Louis Moreau Gottschalk 
Conductor: Richard Rosenberg 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Hot Springs Music Festival Symphony Orchestra 
Written: 1868; Uruguay

2. _Grande tarantelle for Piano and Orchestra, RO 259/Op. 67_ by Louis Moreau Gottschalk 
Performer: Michael Gurt (Piano) 
Conductor: Richard Rosenberg 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Hot Springs Music Festival Symphony Orchestra 
Written: 1868; Uruguay

3. _Escenas campestres, RO 77 "Cuban country scenes"_ by Louis Moreau Gottschalk 
Conductor: Richard Rosenberg 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Hot Springs Music Festival Symphony Orchestra

4. _Variations for Piano and Orchestra on the Portuguese National Hymn, RO 289_ by Louis Moreau Gottschalk 
Performer: Michael Gurt (Piano) 
Conductor: Richard Rosenberg 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Hot Springs Music Festival Symphony Orchestra 
Written: 1869; Brazil

5. _Ave Maria_ by Louis Moreau Gottschalk 
Performer: Melissa Barrick (Soprano) 
Conductor: Richard Rosenberg 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Hot Springs Music Festival Symphony Orchestra 
Written: Antilles

6. _La Casa del Joven Enrique por Mehul-Gran Overture, RO 54/Op. 10_ by Louis Moreau Gottschalk 
Conductor: Richard Rosenberg 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Hot Springs Music Festival Symphony Orchestra 
Written: 1848-1849; France

7. _Symphonie romantique, RO 255 "La nuit des tropiques"_ by Louis Moreau Gottschalk 
Conductor: Richard Rosenberg 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Hot Springs Music Festival Symphony Orchestra 
Written: 1858-1859; Antilles

Reviews:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=4633&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=301686

http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-3777/?search=1

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2007/Oct07/Gottschalk_8559320.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2008/Feb08/Gottschalk_8559320.htm

Some of the above reviews are rather lukewarm in their reception to the CD. For example, Classics Today gives the CD an 8-8 rating. I personally think the performances and the recording is a little better than the rating it received.

Part of the problem is that the conditions of the manuscripts for the orchestral works are in very poor condition. Many of the manuscripts are smudged and difficult to read. They recently discovered the parts for the _La Casa del Joven Enrique por Mehul-Gran Overture, RO 54/Op. 10_ without the score. According to the linear notes they were still missing the viola, bassoon (rats), horn and tympani parts. Richard Rosenberg tried to create parts for these instruments in the style of Gottschalk.

All of these works on this CD has been edited, arranged or reconstructed by Richard Rosenberg the conductor.

I agree with the reviewer Alan Rich who called the CD a "hoot". There is some real fun music on this CD.


----------



## hpowders

Ooooooooooh, I'm getting excited! Instead of paying down the mortgage, I just bought:

Seppo Pohjola's (b.1965, Finnish) Symphonies #1 and 2. This guy's supposed to be one of the most brilliant symphonists alive today! Fabulous reviews.

What I heard is quite accessible. Can't wait to hear both symphonies complete.

Pray for me!!!


----------



## Vaneyes

MrTortoise said:


> I will search this out, thanks for the suggestion. No Scriabin journey would be complete without at least *an attempt to realize *his multimedia vision of art.


"Preparation for The Final Mystery", of people parting with their money for this fail. Suggest putting it toward authentic Scriabin. :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Vaneyes said:


> "Preparation for The Final Mystery", of people parting with their money for this fail. Suggest putting it toward authentic Scriabin. :tiphat:


Then be sure to throw it out with such 'IN-authentic' Scriabin as "Prometheus: Poem of Fire" and "The Poem of Ecstasy"-- because the harmonic language and structure is virtually indistinguishable.


----------



## Itullian

jtbell said:


> Aha, I downloaded that just today, along with the rest of the set, in a "bundle" from eclassical.com.
> 
> View attachment 34422
> 
> 
> They had a promotional price of US$49.95 for this bundle. After seeing all the nice reviews of this series over the years, and at $3.33 per CD-equivalent, I figured it was too good to pass up.
> 
> Looks like I bought it just in time. The promotional price apparently expired shortly sometime in the last few hours, and the set is now $75.47.


Love that set. Cant wait for them to box up his Beethoven.


----------



## bejart

Ordered these recently from 3rd party sellers on Amazon --





















And this from Amazon.Fr ---


----------



## arpeggio

*Fibich*






​
Works on This Recording
1. _Symphony no 1 in F major, Op. 17_ by Zdenék Fibich 
Conductor: Marek Stilec 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Czech National Symphony Orchestra 
Written: 1877-1883; Bohemia

2. _Impressions from the Country, Op. 54_ by Zdenék Fibich 
Conductor: Marek Stilec 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Czech National Symphony Orchestra 
Written: 1897-1898; Prague, Czech Republ

Reviews:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=922309

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/May13/FIBICH_Vol1_8572985.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/July13/Fibich_sy1_8572985.htm

Generally I concur with the above reviews. The _Symphony_ is not in the same league as Dvorák or Smetana. The _Impressions from the Countryside_ are comparable to any of the Dvorák _Symphonic Dances._

I recommend to any interested in secondary 19th century composers.


----------



## hpowders

Vincent Persichetti, Complete Piano Sonatas. Geoffrey Burleson, piano.
Underrated American composer.
Looking forward to this one!
"In the mail".


----------



## arpeggio

hpowders said:


> View attachment 34502
> 
> 
> Vincent Persichetti, Complete Piano Sonatas. Geoffrey Burleson, piano.
> Underrated American composer.
> Looking forward to this one!
> "In the mail".


I just ordered it as well. It has also received some great reviews. I am only familiar with the Third and Ninth.


----------



## Sonata

If you don't mind owning MP3s rather than actual discs, Brilliant Classics has some real bargains lately. I spent 20 dollars and downloaded the following from Amazon:

Jena Jando complete Beethoven piano sonatas
Shostakovich complete symphonies
Boccherini cello concertos

I am rather pleased


----------



## hpowders

arpeggio said:


> I just ordered it as well. It has also received some great reviews. I am only familiar with the Third and Ninth.


I've sampled bits and pieces of all 12 sonatas. I like what I heard. I remember the Philadelphia Orchestra used to play Persichetti symphonies occasionally when William Smith was the assistant conductor to Eugene Ormandy.

He is one of the best 20th century American composers and like most of the others, sadly neglected.

You and I will make a bit of a dent in that!!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Fourth Eroica for my collection:







Besides this Bernstein, I have it with Walter, Wand, and Gardiner.


----------



## joen_cph

The last couple of months have been an orgy of buying, due to favourable finances & the systematic reducing of a want list. Have benefitted from Presto Classical and Amazon offers in particular. I was familiar with a lot of the material, some of it as LPs, but like to have the stuff collected as CD boxes etc.

Buyings in the main:

- The Debussy Edition / DG box
- Poulenc. Oeuvres Completes / EMI box
- The Ravel Edition /Decca box
- Haydn Complete Quartets / Buchberger box
- Stravinsky Works / Stravinsky / sony box
- Varese Complete Works / Decca 2CD
- Schubert Symphonies / Harnoncourt 4CD
- Foerster Complete Piano Works / Brilliant 4CD, new release
- Haydn: Sonatas, Concertos - Ax /Sony 4CD
- Schnittke Cello Works / Chandos 2CD
- Janacek: Chamber, Piano & Orchestral Works / Decca 5CD
- Dvorak: Complete Piano Works / Naxos 5CD (bought at sales in Riga)
- The Essential Sibelius / BIS box
- Takemitsu: Flute & Piano Works / Naxos 2CD
- Takemitsu: Orchestral Works / Brilliant 2CD
- Bax Clarinet Sonatas, Trios / Naxos (bought at sales in Riga)
- Henze Symphonies 7+9 etc. / EMI 2CD
- Ligeti Etudes / Aimard / Sony
- Schoenberg - Boulez / Sony 11CD

The want list is now down to 13 items + 19 more, not so imminent, of late 20th Century repertoire and supplementary Neue Wiener Schule.

After that, I plan to retire, except from LP cover designer collecting,
and a monthly ratio of 0 - 2 buyings .


----------



## Andolink

Haydn Keyboard Sonatas Nos. 53-58


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Saint-Saens has found his way into heavy rotation and remained resolutely in my Hi-Fi. I have since ordered few more pieces.

View attachment 34591









Violin Sonatas Volumes 1 and 2 by Fanny Clamagirand and Vanya Cohen.

View attachment 34592


Cello Sonatas by Maria Kliegel and François-Joël Thiollier.

And finally for Saint-Saens, Samson Et Dalilia on CD and DVD:


View attachment 34593
View attachment 34594


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have also plugged some of the gaps in my Berlioz, most notably Les Troyens:

View attachment 34596
View attachment 34597


Another piece I have been mulling over before finally ordering is Nuits D'Ete. I have opted for two recordings. The first I have chosen on the basis of Regine Crespin, with whom I was floored from first listen on YouTube. The second was recommended by a friend. I am only familiar with Herreweghe from his recent recording of Beethoven's Missa Solemnis but the samples sound fantastic.

View attachment 34598
View attachment 34599


----------



## Headphone Hermit

AClockworkOrange said:


> I have also plugged some of the gaps in my Berlioz, most notably Les Troyens:
> 
> Another piece I have been mulling over before finally ordering is Nuits D'Ete. QUOTE]
> 
> Welcome to Hector's world - I genuinely hope that you'll really enjoy these ..... it may take a while with Les Troyens, but if you do click, then it will give you many hours of enjoyment following through the repetition of themes and rhythms.


----------



## KenOC

AClockworkOrange said:


> Saint-Saens has found his way into heavy rotation and remained resolutely in my Hi-Fi. I have since ordered few more pieces.


There's a whole cartload of S-S in this unlikely place, mostly very fine BIS recordings. And the price...

http://www.amazon.com/99-Most-Essen...?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&sr=1-1&keywords=saint-saens


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Finally, I have picked up a few odds and ends after some selling/donating/thinning out of my collection. It's funny but whilst my love of Rock music has not declined in the wake of my increasing passion for Classical, my tastes have shifted noticeably. Everything I have thinned out is still backed up on my PC so I can always go back if need be but I freed up some physical space. Despite these recent purchases, in terms of space saved I am still in profit so I still consider it a win-win.

View attachment 34600


Britten's own recording of *The Turn of the Screw.* Where there is a recording of piece with the Composer's involvement, I will almost always pick up that recording. I enjoyed the recent LSO recording of the piece but this is on a whole different level. The Mono sound works in the favour of this recording. The only downside is Peter Pears, whom at times sounds great but at others grates on my nerves. That is more a reflection of my tastes than the recording/performance quality.

View attachment 34601


To say I am a fan of Jacqueline Du Pre would be an understatement. When I saw this recording I knew I had to have it. This recording didn't disappoint. The recording quality is fairly good and I thoroughly enjoyed the performance. I prefer this to the studio recording but I tend to prefer live recordings over their studio counterparts. The Bach is interesting too but Elgar is the main attraction here.

View attachment 34602


I bought this more Irmgard Seefried to be honest, but I find myself enjoying Schwarzkopf a great deal too in this recording. They make a remarkable pairing indeed.

View attachment 34603


I am a huge Richard Strauss fan and this release for me is a Godsend. The Choral works on Disc 1 alone justify this set for me. I cannot wait to hear more.

I also have Hindemith's Complete Viola Works Vol. 1 and Vol. 2 is on pre-order. Hindemith is a very interesting composer and I have nothing but time for the Viola, a sadly maligned instrument. Tabea Zimmermann is very fine musician indeed.


----------



## MrTortoise

For Symphony Saturday

Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, Op. 43
Sibelius: Symphony #5 in Eflat Op. 82

Karajan and the Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Headphone Hermit said:


> AClockworkOrange said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have also plugged some of the gaps in my Berlioz, most notably Les Troyens:
> 
> Another piece I have been mulling over before finally ordering is Nuits D'Ete. QUOTE]
> 
> Welcome to Hector's world - I genuinely hope that you'll really enjoy these ..... it may take a while with Les Troyens, but if you do click, then it will give you many hours of enjoyment following through the repetition of themes and rhythms.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I did a fair amount of research before purchasing Les Troyens, listening to samples and using YouTube came in very handy. This will definitely be a piece to be savoured, with time set aside. I am confident enough to say it will definitely click with me.
Click to expand...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

KenOC said:


> There's a whole cartload of S-S in this unlikely place, mostly very fine BIS recordings. And the price...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/99-Most-Essen...?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&sr=1-1&keywords=saint-saens


Thanks for that KenOC. Unfortunately, I'm UK based so I don't think I'll be able to purchase them. It looks like a great offer though.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

AClockworkOrange said:


> Thanks for that KenOC. Unfortunately, I'm UK based so I don't think I'll be able to purchase them. It looks like a great offer though.


its also available on the UK Amazon site if you want that type of thing - £5.99 - http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Most-Es...he+99+Most+Essential+Saint-Saëns+Masterpieces


----------



## AClockworkOrange

DavidA said:


> Be interested to hear opinion of Yuja's disc.


I don't have anything to compare the performances with to be honest - I haven't listened to other interpretations of the pieces on this disc yet - and I may be a little biased in Yuja's favour.

What I can say after my first listen is that I personally enjoyed the performances, Yuja shines brightly on this disc and there is a good level of energy stemming from both performances being live recordings.

If you enjoyed her performance of Prokofiev's 3rd Symphony with Abbado at Lucerne or any of her previous releases then I think you would enjoy this.


----------



## KenOC

AClockworkOrange said:


> Thanks for that KenOC. Unfortunately, I'm UK based so I don't think I'll be able to purchase them. It looks like a great offer though.


It was a REALLY great offer when it first came out at 99 cents!


----------



## Sonata

The opera machine continues to churn on for me.... I was finishing up La Traviata this evening (Joan Sutherland, Carlo Bergzoni). I've always enjoyed the first half of the opera then things seem to drag for me. Well, I recalled that the Villazon and Netrebko version was very highly regarded, so I was curious as to whether maybe the performance was an issue for me. The samples of the second half of that version were highly encouraging, so I just ordered up a used copy for 9 dollars total. Fingers crossed that my hunch is correct.

That should teach me not to impulse buy, particularly with opera (well, the EARLIER impulse buy of the first version. this impulse buy is clearly just rectifying that error!)


----------



## Itullian

Sonata said:


> The opera machine continues to churn on for me.... I was finishing up La Traviata this evening (Joan Sutherland, Carlo Bergzoni). I've always enjoyed the first half of the opera then things seem to drag for me. Well, I recalled that the Villazon and Netrebko version was very highly regarded, so I was curious as to whether maybe the performance was an issue for me. The samples of the second half of that version were highly encouraging, so I just ordered up a used copy for 9 dollars total. Fingers crossed that my hunch is correct.
> 
> That should teach me not to impulse buy, particularly with opera (well, the EARLIER impulse buy of the first version. this impulse buy is clearly just rectifying that error!)


The second half drags for me too.


----------



## senza sordino

A bit of a spending spree today
On Naxos *John Adams Violin Concerto, Corigliano Chaconne from Red Violin, Enescu Romanian Rhapsody, Waxman Tristan and Isolde Fantasy* Chloe Hanslip vn with Royal Phil Orchestra and Slatkin

On Chandos *Szymanowski Violin Concerti* Lydia Mordkovitch vn with BBC Phil and Sinaisky

On Naxos second hand *William Schuman Violin Concerto and New England Triptych * Philip Quint vn and Bournemouth Symphony and Jose Serebrier

On Naxos *Shostakovich Symphonies 6 and 12* Royal Liverpool Phil and Petrenko _Only 13 and 15 left for my complete DSCH collection_

On Arte Nova *Borodin Symphony #2 and In the Steppes of Central Asia and Polovetsian Dances* Samara Philharmonic and Samuel Friedman conducting

On Harmonia Mundi *Bach Complete Orchestral Suites* Freiburger Barockorchester _purchased to add to my meagre Baroque collection_


----------



## Nagging Grasshopper

Alex Masi - In the Name of Bach


----------



## mirepoix

Just got around to opening the mail from yesterday.








Schubert: Winterreise
Franz Schubert (Composer), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Performer), Daniel Barenboim (Performer)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Florestan said:


> Fourth Eroica for my collection:
> View attachment 34544
> 
> Besides this Bernstein, I have it with Walter, Wand, and Gardiner.


Make that my fifth Eroica, just got the Zinman performance:







Fast tempo like Gardiner, but on modern instruments. Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Vaneyes

*XENAKIS* - Synaphaï - Aroura - Antikhthon - Keqrops

View attachment 34685


----------



## Masada

*Latest Purchase: Britten's Cello Symphony, Sonata, & Suites*

My latest purchase from Hyperion's download shop, in "studio master" quality (24/96):






​


----------



## Winterreisender

Mozart's complete Violin Sonatas


----------



## Masada

Winterreisender said:


> Mozart's complete Violin Sonatas
> 
> View attachment 34687


Somewhat related (Mozart, Barenboim), I've been considering which of the Mozart Piano Sonatas I'm going to invest in. I have a strong desire to eventually "complete" my Barenboim recordings.


----------



## Masada

Vaneyes said:


> *XENAKIS* - Synaphaï - Aroura - Antikhthon - Keqrops
> 
> View attachment 34685


Wow, another reason why I (today) joined Talk Classical: to get exposure to such recordings I hadn't previously been exposed to, thanks!


----------



## Masada

AClockworkOrange said:


> View attachment 34601
> 
> 
> To say I am a fan of Jacqueline Du Pre would be an understatement. When I saw this recording I knew I had to have it. This recording didn't disappoint. The recording quality is fairly good and I thoroughly enjoyed the performance. I prefer this to the studio recording but I tend to prefer live recordings over their studio counterparts. The Bach is interesting too but Elgar is the main attraction here.


I'm happy to read the recording quality of this Testament is fairly good. We all know they can *sometimes* vacillate in quality. I'm considering the label's release of Johanna Martzy's unapproachable-on-vinyl violin sonata's of Bach. Have you, by any chance, heard the Testament release?


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Complete Beethoven Edition--Sampler* 
Love this set because 1) it is a Beethoven compilation that does not include Fur Elise, 2) it has Der Glorreiche Augenblick, another piece that prefigures the Ninth (as the Choral Fantasy and Fidelio's finale did), 3) it has a lot of samples of pieces I have not heard, 4) it comes with a nice color booklet, 5) it is not in a cheesy jewel case, and 6) it was only $5 new in the shrink wrap.

TRACK LIST:
1. Symphonie No.5: 1. Allegro con brio
2. Romance Cantabile
3. 'Tarpeja': Triumph March
4. 'Leonore': Prisoners' Chorus
5. Sonata 'Pathétique,' Op.13: 2. Adagio cantabile
6. 7 Ländler
7. Frühlings-Sonate, Op.24: 2. Adagio molto espressivo
8. Cello-Sonata A-Dur, Op.69: 2. Scherzo. Allegro molto
9. Piano Trio In E Flat Major, Op. 70, No. 2: 3. Allegretto ma non troppo
10. Serenade Op.8: 2. Menuetto. Allegretto
11. String Quartet After The Piano Sonata: 3. Rondo. Allegro
12. Quartetto Serioso, Op.95: 4. Larghetto espressivo - Allegretto agitato
13. Streichquartett, Op.135: 2. Vivace
14. Septett, Op.20: 3. Tempo di Menuetto
15. 'Yorck' March
16. Zärliche Liebe
17. Music, Love And Wine
18. Chor Auf Die Verbündeten Fürsten
19. Der Glorreiche Augenblick


----------



## Winterreisender

Masada said:


> Somewhat related (Mozart, Barenboim), I've been considering which of the Mozart Piano Sonatas I'm going to invest in. I have a strong desire to eventually "complete" my Barenboim recordings.


I have the Barenboim Mozart Sonatas and am very impressed by them. Would definitely recommend.

I've been in a bit of a violin mood so I also bought this:







Never really listened to much Paganini so I'm looking forward to going through the concertos.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Handel*: Oboe Concerti, Sonatas

View attachment 34699

For those in the UK, 2014 concerts with Sarah Francis.

http://www.sarahfrancisoboe.co.uk/current_activities.html


----------



## arpeggio

*Bloch Symphony*






​
Reviews:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Oct13/Bloch_symphony_8573241.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Nov13/Bloch_symphony_8573241.htm

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2013/nov/17/bloch-symphony-c-sharp-minor-review


----------



## Masada

Winterreisender said:


> I have the Barenboim Mozart Sonatas and am very impressed by them. Would definitely recommend.


Thank you, Winterreisender. I've added the Barenboim to the "short" list.


----------



## Lyman

Recently I've bought two CDs of music by Fanny Mendelssohn-Hensel:
Piano Sonatas in C and G minor, Heather Schmidt, Naxos 8.570825
Lieder, Susan Gritton & Eugene Asti, Hyperion CDH55360

I enjoy her piano pieces and songs very much.


----------



## EDaddy

These guys are really "wowing" me. These might well be my favorite Beethoven string quartets of the ones I've heard so far, which includes Op. 74 and 131. They have youthful vigor about them; complex yet approachable. And the Quatuor Mosaiques... _yeah!_


----------



## BlackDahlia

*"La Gamme et Autres Morceaux de Symphonie" Marin Marais*
_Performed by Trio Sonnerie (2013)_










I don't have very much harpsicord mucic, so this is a nice change for me.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> I don't have anything to compare the performances with to be honest - I haven't listened to other interpretations of the pieces on this disc yet - and I may be a little biased in Yuja's favour.
> 
> What I can say after my first listen is that I personally enjoyed the performances, Yuja shines brightly on this disc and there is a good level of energy stemming from both performances being live recordings.
> 
> If you enjoyed her performance of Prokofiev's 3rd *Concerto* with Abbado at Lucerne or any of her previous releases then I think you would enjoy this.


Firstly, corrected the typo.

After further listening to this disc, I would just add that the Orchestra give a very fine performance indeed and though I have heard much said about Dudamel, I am impressed with this disc.

it is well recorded and as I noted before, Yuja's performance is fantastic and she meshes very well with Dudamel and the orchestra. Personally, I hope this is the start of a cycle from these forces.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Masada said:


> I'm happy to read the recording quality of this Testament is fairly good. We all know they can *sometimes* vacillate in quality. I'm considering the label's release of Johanna Martzy's unapproachable-on-vinyl violin sonata's of Bach. Have you, by any chance, heard the Testament release?


Sorry but I'm afraid I haven't.

The best I can offer is that of the three Testament releases I have, only one was a bit of a let down - Kempe's Arabella. That said, it could be that I chose it as my introduction to the Opera rather than the recording itself - though it is not up to the recording levels of the Du Pre release or Tennstedt's Dvorak 9 et al.


----------



## Andolink

*Mathias Spahlinger*: _Farben der Frühe für Sieben Klaviere_ (Colors of Morning for seven pianos)


----------



## MagneticGhost

The lovely Roxanna Panufnik's Talinn Mass.


----------



## mirepoix

Still makes me smile.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have been wanting a number of Vaughan Williams' orchestral works for a while and bizarrely, this was the most cost effective way to get them. Just arrived today,* Sir Adrian Boult*'s boxed set should be good if the rest of the works are to the same standards as the Symphonies which I had bought separately before this set was released.
View attachment 34986


I also ordered this disc for the Sancta Civitus recording under the baton of *Richard Hickox.*
View attachment 34987


Next up is this fantastic set from Naxos of Elgar's Symphonies. My only recordings prior to these were the composer's own so it is nice to hear them played so well in a stereo recording under the BBC Philharmonic (Hurst & Downes) and the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra (Daniel).
View attachment 34988


I have only heard Symphony 1 in this set and so far I am very, very impressed. Well played and recorded.

A choral piece I have been contemplating for a while, *Delius' Mass of Lifth Symphony Orchestra* under Hill & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra. In the absence of Beecham's version I have chosen this Naxos set. This orchestra has done some wonderful recordings on Naxos so I look forward to hearing this.
View attachment 34989


Finally, a friend found a complete boxed set of Beethoven's Symphonies by Otto Klemperer and Philharmonia on LP in a charity shop for £10. I haven't seen the discs myself but am told they looked ok. For the price and the fact that it was a charity shop I have taken the chance.

The only discs I am looking at adding now are Elgar's The Kingdom and The Apostles (likely either by Boult or the Hallè/Elder) and a couple of Schubert Masses - the latter thanks to a thread elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## Simon Moon

I just purchased the Analog Productions reissue of the RCA Living Stereo (shaded dog) recording of Scheherazade by the Chicago Symphony with Fritz Reiner at the podium.

This is a beautiful reissue on 200 gram vinyl with all the original artwork. But by far, the best thing about is the sound quality!

The vinyl is absolutely dead quiet, it is super dynamic, transparent, and images incredibly.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Simon Moon said:


> I just purchased the Analog Productions reissue of the RCA Living Stereo (shaded dog) recording of Scheherazade by the Chicago Symphony with Fritz Reiner at the podium.
> 
> This is a beautiful reissue on 200 gram vinyl with all the original artwork. But by far, the best thing about is the sound quality!
> 
> The vinyl is absolutely dead quiet, it is super dynamic, transparent, and images incredibly.
> 
> View attachment 34994


I'm turning chartruese. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . . I can't imagine what the sound quality on that would be like with the right cartridge.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Boult Vaughan-Williams set? The Hickox _Sancta Civitas_? The Delius_ Mass of Life_?. . . all at once?-- I'm just laughing out loud. _Pure greatness_. Thumbs up.

Norman del Mar does a spirited Mass of Life with Kiri (!!) as well:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> The Boult Vaughan-Williams set? The Hickox _Sancta Civitas_? The Delius_ Mass of Life_?. . . all at once?-- I'm just laughing out loud. _Pure greatness_. Thumbs up.


What can I say, I'm an all in kind of guy :-D


----------



## clara s

Iannis Xenakis

New London Chamber Choir

Critical Band, Conductor James Wood

Medea, Nuits, A Colone, Serment, Knephas


----------



## Guest

Phoar!
................................


----------



## clara s

TalkingHead said:


> Phoar!
> ................................


what?

unbeatable?


----------



## Guest

Yeah, that whole programme!
Dig that Knephas!


----------



## clara s

TalkingHead said:


> Yeah, that whole programme!
> Dig that Knephas!


very nice

Xenakis was multitalented

I just saw it in google

knephas means darkness in greek


----------



## brotagonist

c'n://new

I traded in 2 albums:

Emirgan Assemble _Klasik Osmanli Müzigi_
Andrea Bocelli _Sacred Arias_

I got one free, so paid $15 for:









Bruckner _Symphony 7_ (Karajan/Vienna)









Mussorgsky _Pictures at an Exhibition_ and other works (Abbado/BPO)









D. Scarlatti _Piano Sonatas_ (Sudbin)









Schumann _Grande Sonate; Kinderszenen; Kreisleriana_ (Bavouzet)


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

brotagonist said:


> c'n://new
> 
> I traded in 2 albums:
> 
> Emirgan Assemble _Klasik Osmanli Müzigi_
> Andrea Bocelli _Sacred Arias_
> 
> I got one free, so paid $15 for:


Wise move, bro, you have the kind of CD Shop I wish I lived next door to, or better yet atop of, or better still in the backroom of.


----------



## senza sordino

I just made a rare Thursday night shopping expedition to my favourite CD shop.

*Sibelius and Schoenberg Violin Concerti* Hilary Hahn vn with ESA Pekka Salonen and the Swedish Symphony Orchestra. _This is my fourth Sibelius version. The liner notes explain Schoenberg's tone row_

*Strauss Concerto for violin and orchestra, and Violin Sonata* Sarah Chang vn, with Wolfgang Sawallisch piano and conductor, Bavarian Radio Symphony

and used
*Michael Tippett Concerto for Double String Orchestra, Little Music for String Orchestra, Divertimento on Sellinger's Round, and the Heart's Assurance* City of London Sinfonia with Richard Hickox

*Khachaturian Spartacus excerpts, Piano Concerto, Pictures of Childhood, Gayaneh excerpts, violin concerto and Masquerade Suite* various artists including Khachaturian himself conducting!, David Oistrakh, Adrian Boult, Mindru Katz with LSO etc


----------



## arpeggio

TrevBus said:


> I usually buy Orchestral works. Rare for me to buy Chamber or solo. Just felt it was time for some old favorite composer of mine and their chamber music. Just ordered the following.
> 
> D'Indy
> Naxos label
> Trio for Clarinet, Cello & Piano
> Bruch
> 8 pieces
> 
> Faure
> Masterworks reissue
> Piano Quartets 1&2
> Messenet
> 'Meditiation'
> Ax, Stern, Laredo and Ma
> 
> Saint-Saens
> Naxos Label
> Piano Quartet B flat major
> Piano Quintet A minor
> Barcarolle F major
> 
> Dvorak
> Decca-reissue
> Piano Quintets opp. 5 & 81
> Sviatoslav Richter Piano
> Borodin Quartet
> 
> All at bargin prices. Looking forward to getting lost in them; so to speak.


I just acquired the Saint-Saens CD.






​


----------



## realdealblues

Ordered this one today:

View attachment 35133

Pierre Boulez Conducts Schoenberg

Now I will have both of Sony's newer sets of Boulez conducting Webern & Schoenberg. I'm still not real "into" the "Second Viennese School" but at least I have "some". I have listened to all 3 of the Webern discs and while it's not something I think I will listen to as frequently as Mahler or Beethoven or Mozart, etc, I can see myself occasionally listening to the non-lieder stuff. Is it strange that I like Opera, but am just not that interested in lieder (other than listening to Mahler once in a while)?


----------



## DavidA

Bronfman plays Prokofiev complete concertos and sonatas. Recommended performances at super bargain price.


----------



## realdealblues

DavidA said:


> Bronfman plays Prokofiev complete concertos and sonatas. Recommended performances at super bargain price.


Bought that one a month or 2 ago. Definitely a great deal. I honestly don't feel any desire to look for any other recordings of those works after listening to it.


----------



## Katie

serious heads up here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008VT20TQ/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

$100 w/ Amazon Fulfillment and free shipping (117 cds) *versus* $589.05 at CDuniverse; $567.09 on DeepDiscount; $479.01 at Importcds; $328.69 at Barnes/Noble...this one might just top the Furtwangler Legacy box as the greatest deal in recorded music history!/Katie


----------



## arpeggio

realdealblues said:


> Ordered this one today:
> 
> View attachment 35133
> 
> Pierre Boulez Conducts Schoenberg
> 
> Now I will have both of Sony's newer sets of Boulez conducting Webern & Schoenberg. I'm still not real "into" the "Second Viennese School" but at least I have "some". I have listened to all 3 of the Webern discs and while it's not something I think I will listen to as frequently as Mahler or Beethoven or Mozart, etc, I can see myself occasionally listening to the non-lieder stuff. Is it strange that I like Opera, but am just not that interested in lieder (other than listening to Mahler once in a while)?


Just got this myself.


----------



## bejart

Been out of town but managed to order these from 3rd party sellers on Amazon --


----------



## Itullian

Not making any purchases this month. 
And man, it's tough


----------



## Masada

Hires version queued up and ready for tomorrow morning:






​
...to be taken with the dark roast Sumatra, no doubt.


----------



## Masada

arpeggio said:


> I just acquired the Saint-Saens CD.
> 
> View attachment 35080​


I absolutely love the works, in general. Bravo and enjoy!


----------



## DavidA

realdealblues said:


> Bought that one a month or 2 ago. Definitely a great deal. I honestly don't feel any desire to look for any other recordings of those works after listening to it.


Pretty good. Suggested extras:

Argerich and Graffman in 1 & 3
Janis in no 3
Richter in no 5 and the sonatas he played.
Horowitz on sonata 7


----------



## DavidA

Just ordered Mozart concertos by Brendel for just over £15 from Amazon.


----------



## Conor71

This weeks new recordings (all downloads - I have run out of space and dont buy Discs anymore if I can help it ):


----------



## Conor71

more:
























I bough Alsop's Prokofiev 4th as well but its a huge image so I wont post it.


----------



## senza sordino

Conor71 said:


>


I saw this, and I'm considering buying this set. I don't have a complete set of Prokofiev symphonies. Let us know how you like them. I sometimes feel Gergiev tempi can be too fast sometimes.


----------



## KenOC

senza sordino said:


> I saw this, and I'm considering buying this set. I don't have a complete set of Prokofiev symphonies. Let us know how you like them. I sometimes feel Gergiev tempi can be too fast sometimes.


I haven't heard this, but Rozhdestvensky has put to rest my Prokofiev addiction. Recommended. Perhaps somebody else can opine...


----------



## LovroVonMatacic

Abbado's contribution to Mussorgsky's music.


----------



## Taggart

50 CDs of Baroque loveliness. All the usual suspects - Biber, Lully, Rameau, Purcel, Handel, Vivaldi, Teleman. Looking forward to this one.

PS Another excellent recommendation from TC. Thanks!


----------



## Conor71

senza sordino said:


> I saw this, and I'm considering buying this set. I don't have a complete set of Prokofiev symphonies. Let us know how you like them. I sometimes feel Gergiev tempi can be too fast sometimes.


I have listened to most of the set already and am really liking it - its a bit faster than my other 2 cycles (Jarvi and Ozawa) but not excessively so. The sound is pleasing - I read they may be live recordings as there are a few coughs and mumbles scattered throughout but not too many as to be distracting. The LSO play very well. I am doing some comparative listening with the 3 sets I own this week and will post my thoughts in the listening thread


----------



## SimonNZ

Taggart said:


> 50 CDs of Baroque loveliness. All the usual suspects - Biber, Lully, Rameau, Purcel, Handel, Vivaldi, Teleman. Looking forward to this one.
> 
> PS Another excellent recommendation from TC. Thanks!


Ooh...50 cds of Archiv recordings! I can find lists of works but not the players. Is the Monteverdi 1610 Vespers the McCreesh? Is the Bach Goldbergs the Pinnock? I'm guessing the Matthew Passion and Mass In B Minor are Gardiner rather than Richter?

Lovely looking set. Please comment as you go through it, if you're willing.


----------



## DavidA

SimonNZ said:


> Ooh...50 cds of Archiv recordings! I can find lists of works but not the players. Is the Monteverdi 1610 Vespers the McCreesh? Is the Bach Goldbergs the Pinnock? I'm guessing the Matthew Passion and Mass In B Minor are Gardiner rather than Richter?
> 
> Lovely looking set. Please comment as you go through it, if you're willing.


The Presto Classical site might have details


----------



## SimonNZ

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG%2BArchiv/4790441

Nope, that was my first stop. No matter I'm sure they're wonderful recordings - I love most everything Archiv do. I suspect they'll be using the more recent recordings from what little I can glean. Also the more "historical" recordings went into that other newish monster Archiv box:


----------



## Taggart

Nicked from Amazon:

THE ALL-BAROQUE BOX From Monteverdi to Bach

MONTEVERDI
CD 1 2 L Orfeo /Gardiner; Lamento d Arianna Von Otter / MAK
CD 3 4 Vespers of 1610 / Gardiner 
CD 5 Madrigali erotici / Consort of Musicke

CD 6 GIOVANNI GABRIELI: Music for San Rocco / McCreesh

CD 7 SCHÜTZ: Musikalische Exequien / Gardiner

CD 8 9 VENETIAN VESPERS (1643) / McCreesh

CD 10 BIBER: Missa salisburghensis / Goebel McCreesh

CD 11 LULLY: Le roi danse / MAK Goebel

CD 12 CHARPENTIER: Te Deum, Messe de Minuit / Minkowski

PURCELL
CD 13 Dido & Aeneas / Von Otter / Pinnock
CD 14 Ode to St. Cecilia (1692), 2 Verse Anthems/ McCreesh

CD 15 16 CORELLI: Concerti grossi op. 6 / Pinnock

CD 17 COUPERIN FAMILY: Pièces de clavecin / Leonhardt

CD 18 ARCADIA: Cantatas by Gasparini, Marcello, Pasquini, Corelli, Bencini, A.Scarlatti / Scholl / Accademia Bizantina / Damone

CD 19 PACHELBEL: Canon and Gigue, etc. / MAK

VIVALDI
CD 20 21 L estro armonico op 3, The Four Seasons / The English Concert / Pinnock
CD 22 Gloria, Nisi Dominus; Stabat mater, etc. / Chance / The English Concert / Pinnock

CD 23 TELEMANN Wind Concertos / MAK / Goebel

RAMEAU
CD 24 25 Dardanus / Minkowski
CD 26 Une Symphonie imaginaire / Minkowski

CD 27 HEINICHEN: Dresden Concertos

J.S.BACH
CD 28 Organ Toccatas and Fugues / Preston
CD 29 Keyboard Recital / Pinnock
CD 30 Goldberg Variations / Rousset
CD 31 32 Violin Sonatas and Partitas / Milstein
CD 33 34 6 Cello Suites / Fournier
CD 35 36 Brandenburg Concertos, Violin Concertos / Standage / The English Concert / Pinnock
CD 37 Cantatas (Ich habe genug, Wachet auf, Herz und Mund) / Soloists / EBS / Monteverdi Choir / Gardiner
CD 38 39 St. Matthew Passion / McCreesh
CD 40 41 Mass in B minor /Gardiner

HANDEL 
CD 42 44 Giulio Cesare / Minkowski
CD 45 46 Messiah / Pinnock
CD 47 Water Music / Fireworks /Pinnock
CD 48 Dixit Dominus, Coronation Anthems /Preston

CD 49 DOMENICO SCARLATTI: Sonatas /Pinnock

CD 50 PERGOLESI: Stabat mater, Salve regina; ALLEGRI: Miserere
Kirkby / Bowman / AAM / Hogwood; Choir of Westminster Abbey / Preston


----------



## SixFootScowl

Itullian said:


> Not making any purchases this month.
> And man, it's tough


This is serious. May I ask why? Perhaps someone can send you a suprise CD for relief?


----------



## Vinski

SimonNZ said:


> Ooh...50 cds of Archiv recordings! I can find lists of works but not the players.


http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/cat/4790441


----------



## SimonNZ

Thanks for the performer info. You've got a lot of great albums in there.

Sorry to have been yapping with excitement like a chihuahua.


----------



## Taggart

SimonNZ said:


> Thanks for the performer info. You've got a lot of great albums in there.
> 
> Sorry to have been yapping with excitement like a chihuahua.


I quite agree. No problems. It's the sort of (cheap) box set to get anybody







or







or as you say


----------



## Haydn man

Just bought 
Debussy Orchestral Works (Decca Duo) Haitink /Concertgebouw for me
Turandot with Pavarotti Sutherland etc Mehta/ LPO for her
Now for the fight over the hi fi


----------



## samurai

From *Amazon, *earlier today, these gems from Bernstein and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra: 









I had first heard these readings courtesy of my father and was literally blown away by the passion Bernstein and the CSO bring to these two wonderful Shostakovich Symphonies. The wonderful cover art also perfectly evokes the harsh conditions--winter and otherwise--that the people of Leningrad had to endure during that most brutal of sieges.


----------



## hpowders

samurai said:


> From *Amazon, *earlier today, these gems from Bernstein and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had first heard these readings courtesy of my father and was literally blown away by the passion Bernstein and the CSO bring to these two wonderful Shostakovich Symphonies. The wonderful cover art also perfectly evokes the harsh conditions--winter and otherwise--that the people of Leningrad had to endure during that most brutal of sieges.


I have this one. Love it! The Chicago players seemed to love Lennie.


----------



## Rocco

Conor71 said:


> This weeks new recordings (all downloads - I have run out of space and dont buy Discs anymore if I can help it )


Where's the fun in that? Half the fun is having the disc with the artwork!


----------



## Andolink

Beethoven piano trios 6 and 7 (on period instruments)


----------



## Sonata

Rocco said:


> Where's the fun in that? Half the fun is having the disc with the artwork!


Well there is something to be said for the artwork/hard copy. It IS nice. But for me the music itself is at least 90% of the fun!! I'll get hard copies of certain favorites, but for me personally one runs out of room eventually and with two toddlers and two high-climbing cats, I cringe at the thought of finding a spot for a massive hard collection.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have been doing some thinning out of my music collection, mostly on the Rock side of things. One stipulation I have set myself now is that nothing on physical Media comes in unless something goes. Space may be the final frontier but unlike the Universe, my corner of space is only finite.

So, combined with some fortuitous overtime at work I have made a few purchases, With the exception of this first purchase - an accidental find, all were planned. *

Furtwangler: Live Recordings 1944-53*
View attachment 35364


Furtwangler is one of my all time favourite conductors so when I spotted this box set in great condition for a shade under £15 it was a no brainer. Some new pieces, some duplicates but overall a very worthwhile purchase.

Sir Adrian Boult is a conductor who has seized my attention of late via the music of Vaughan Williams. To explore the conductor further, I have ordered these two boxed sets:

View attachment 35366
View attachment 35367


*The Complete Elgar* boxed set was primarily an expedient means of getting Boult's recordings of The Kingdom as well as the other miscellaneous compositions included. I specifically wanted Boult's versions of these pieces otherwise I would have gone with Elder/Halle.

*The Complete Conductor* is a great overview into Boult's works outside of the Elgar and RVW. For starters, it gives my Boult's take on Holst's The Planets (thrice) which until now I haven't heard let alone owned. The inclusion of Tchaikovsky pieces et al. also intrigue me and there aren't many duplications.

On the subject of duplications, this is why I did not get the 'From Bach to Wagner' set. Too many duplications to justify - especially after picking the aforementioned Furtwangler. I may relent in time but for now, it will have to wait.

*Schubert Masses in E & A Flat Major - various*
View attachment 35368
View attachment 35369


A thread elsewhere inspired me to go back to Abbado's recording of a Schubert Mass (in G if memory serves) and subsequently these purchases.

I have become increasingly hooked on Choral pieces in the last few months and as Schubert is one of my favourite Composers, I know I won't be disappointed. I did some brief research, listening to samples and these practically chose themselves.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My final out and out choral purchase was this set of *Giulini's Missa Solemnis and Mass in C by Beethoven*. I didn't want another Missa Solemnis, being happy with Klemperer and Herreweghe's respective versions but I wanted the Mass in C. From my choice of recordings, I wanted Giulini and this recording was priced the same as my other choice whilst including Missa Solmnis. Janet Baker played a significant role in influencing this decision too. 
View attachment 35372


After much listening to William Walton's Symphony No. 1 by Colin Davis and the LSO, I decided to go for the: *William Walton: Collectors Edition *from EMI.
View attachment 35373


The list of performers looks superb and reviews have been favourable.

After listening to Bohm's Mozart Symphonies 38-41, I have caught the Mozart bug. I wanted to actually try something closer to HIP. I am not overly enamoured by the HIP approach but I wanted to give it a fair chance. Hearing *MacKerras*' impressive Schubert Symphonies 8 & 9 with the Scottish Chamber Orchestra, I decided to for this Mozart recording.
View attachment 35374


Listening to some of it on Amazon's Autorip, I am impressed. I need to hear it through more than an iPad speaker and I won't be parting with Bohm but this sounds truly interesting on first impression.

My final purchases were recordings (*Cantabile & Works for Cello*) by *Sol Gabetta*. One very impressive Cellist, I have been a fan ever since I heard her recordings of Shostakovich's Cello Concerto No. 2 and the Duo album with Grimaud. I have heard some of Cantabile and know it will be a particularly enjoyable album.

View attachment 35375
View attachment 35376


----------



## SixFootScowl

AClockworkOrange said:


> My final out and out choral purchase was this set of *Giulini's Missa Solemnis and Mass in C by Beethoven*. I didn't want another Missa Solemnis, being happy with Klemperer and Herreweghe's respective versions but I wanted the Mass in C. From my choice of recordings, I wanted Giulini and this recording was priced the same as my other choice whilst including Missa Solmnis. Janet Baker played a significant role in influencing this decision too.
> View attachment 35372


That is a very nice set. I had it but sold it to Rocco because I was mainly focused on the Missa Solemnis and very much prefer Ormandy for that, although Rilling is pretty good too. But Giulini's Mass in C has Elly Ameling, a wonderful soprano.


----------



## arpeggio

*Casella-Ghedini*






​
Review: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/Jan14/Casella_Ghedini_8573180.htm

Concur with above review. Ghedini is a new composer for me. Fastening work.


----------



## Conor71

Rocco said:


> Where's the fun in that? Half the fun is having the disc with the artwork!


Im only really interested in the music - I like the artwork too and I can download that and display it on my iTunes and iPod. I own many CD's - I have a couple of thousand of them. At first I liked displaying them and stuff but now I dont even look at them. I am planning to move overseas in a few years and actually want to sell my entire collection.


----------



## Conor71

Todays purchases :


----------



## arpeggio

*Moby Dick*






​
My wife and I really liked this.

Link to PBS video of opera: http://video.pbs.org/video/2365112413/


----------



## arpeggio

*Moeran Cello Concerto*






​
This the first CD I have acquired of the music on Moeran.

Works on This Recording:

1. _Concerto for Cello in B minor _by Ernest John Moeran 
Performer: Guy Johnston (Cello) 
Conductor: JoAnn Falletta 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Ulster Orchestra 
Written: 1945; England

2. _Serenade in G major_ by Ernest John Moeran 
Conductor: JoAnn Falletta 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Ulster Orchestra 
Written: 1948; England

3. _Two Pieces for Small Orchestra_ by Ernest John Moeran 
Lonely Waters
Whythorne's Shadow
Performer: Rebekah Coffey (Soprano) 
Conductor: JoAnn Falletta 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Ulster Orchestra 
Written: circa 1931-1932; England

Reviewss:

http://www.classicstoday.com/review/moeran-naxos-falletta/?search=1

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/May13/Moeran_Cello_8573034.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/June13/Moeran_CC_8573034.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Oct13/Moeran_CC_8573034.htm


----------



## Katie

I've been watching the Perahia box for some time, and yesterday it had decreased a full $21 since I put it on my amazon wish list about 10 days ago...so, what's conscientious aficionado to do? Yup, spend more money. Oh, also picked up the Callas box - I've really come to adore her voice...unfortunately, here in SE KY it's tough to find opera w/o driving and staying overnight somewhere. Of course, I can always step outside in the evenings and listen to my neighbors yodel home the livestock...peace/Katie


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*New Purchases*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*New Purchases, Deux*


----------



## realdealblues

Katie said:


> I've been watching the Perahia box for some time, and yesterday it had decreased a full $21 since I put it on my amazon wish list about 10 days ago...so, what's conscientious aficionado to do? Yup, spend more money. Oh, also picked up the Callas box - I've really come to adore her voice...unfortunately, here in SE KY it's tough to find opera w/o driving and staying overnight somewhere. Of course, I can always step outside in the evenings and listen to my neighbors yodel home the livestock...peace/Katie
> 
> View attachment 35476
> View attachment 35477


I hear that...I know what it's like to live in rural America, but Congrats! I love my Perahia box.

I haven't seen that Callas box before, I'll have to take a closer look.


----------



## mirepoix

I'm trying to reduce the rate of my purchases, although one in a while I exceed my limit.


----------



## Itullian

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 35481
> View attachment 35482
> 
> 
> View attachment 35483
> View attachment 35484
> 
> 
> View attachment 35485


A couple of decent purchases there


----------



## Andolink

Don't know what took me so long to acquire these definitive performances Haydn's Op. 9 and 17 quartets but better late than never:


----------



## Winterreisender

After being so impressed by the John Eliot Gardiner Bach Cantatas box set, I have just pre-ordered his new CD, the Bach Easter Oratorio and Cantata 106 (a funeral cantata, therefore not included in the box set).









(I don't know where he comes up with these album covers, but I love them!)


----------



## bejart

These are in transit from 3rd party sellers on Amazon ---


----------



## Andolink

Beethoven piano sonatas Opp. 81a, 90 and 106 ('Hammerklavier') with Ronald Brautigam, fortepiano


----------



## mirepoix

Once again this forum has twisted my arm.







Glazunov 'The Seasons' - Svetlanov.


----------



## millionrainbows

Since my funds are limited at present, I have a wish list. I want the Gary Graffman box set, The Complete RCA and Columbia recordings. As I recall from the vinyl, he did Prokofiev with real fire, and the recording was really good and in-your-face.

In fact, all of those new pianist box sets of this series look good. Since RCA and Columbia are now under the umbrella of Universal, think of the possibilities!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Warming Up on the Unrestrained Revel of Spend-o-holism*


----------



## senza sordino

Another spending spree
*Mahler 7*
View attachment 35644

*Corelli Concerto Grossi*
View attachment 35645

*R Schumann Piano and Violin Concerti*
View attachment 35646

*Elgar, Carter Cello Concerti, Bruch Kol Nidrei *
View attachment 35647


*Holst *
View attachment 35648


*Holst and RVW*
Wind Band Music Suites #1 Holst and RVW English Folk Song Suite
London Wind Orchestra with Denis Wick

*RVW*
Symphonies 3 and 5 Bournemouth SO with Kees Bakels


----------



## hpowders

^^^^Wow! You are worse than I am!!!


----------



## senza sordino

hpowders said:


> ^^^^Wow! You are worse than I am!!!


The Corelli was something I ordered and it was ready to pick up. I left the shop with the rest because I couldn't resist. The Holst and RVW were used and cheap, Mahler and Schumann weren't expensive, but the Cello is a new expensive CD.

I have bought about 20 CDs in the last couple of months. I'll stop buying for a while, and sit back and listen.


----------



## jtbell

Australian Eloquence recently reissued a bunch of old recordings conducted by Lorin Maazel, including some from his years with the Cleveland Orchestra. As a Cleveland fan, I used to have those recordings on cassette tape, then dubbed them to CD-R, but I don't have the tapes any more, and some of the CD-Rs have gone bad, so I was glad to be able to buy them on CD. Even with shipping costs from Oz to the USA, they weren't horribly expensive. Here are the ones I've ripped so far:


----------



## Mahlerian

senza sordino said:


> *Elgar, Carter Cello Concerti, Bruch Kol Nidrei *
> View attachment 35647


The Carter is actually a really great performance. I was pleasantly surprised, as it made more of an impact in this recording than the one I'd heard previously.


----------



## hpowders

Not many folks would give up a lucrative career making Little Liver Pills to become a composer.


----------



## Sonata

Corelli complete edition, mp3 download.
Mozart's complete concert arias. It's safe to say that I have an extensive selection of Mozart's vocal works now!


----------



## arpeggio

*Sherry vs Weilerstein*



Mahlerian said:


> The Carter is actually a really great performance. I was pleasantly surprised, as it made more of an impact in this recording than the one I'd heard previously.


Performances of Carter can be so hit and miss. I have been to performances and I have heard recordings of his works that sounded like a jumble of random noise. Yet in the right hands there can be some real music to be heard. I love the Michael Collins' recording of the _Clarinet Concerto_.

I have the Fred Sherry recording on the Bridge Label. If you are familiar with it how would you compare it with the Weilerstein?

I love the Elgar. What an interesting coupling. Kind of like the Schoenberg coupling Sibelius with Hahn.


----------



## Mahlerian

arpeggio said:


> I have the Fred Sherry recording on the Bridge Label. If you are familiar with it how would you compare it with the Weilerstein?
> 
> I love the Elgar. What an interesting coupling. Kind of like the Schoenberg coupling Sibelius with Hahn.


I have not heard it, actually (it's on the list of things I've been meaning to purchase when I get the inclination to spend money on recordings...). The performances I'd heard before Weilerstein/Barenboim were live BSO broadcasts.

I'm all for pairing together well-liked pieces with less well-known modern works, so long as the pairing has some sort of logic to it. Putting Carter and Elgar together (or Schoenberg and Sibelius) points up both the lyricism in the former and the spikiness/unexpected touches in the latter.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just arrived today. I am on Symphony 6. Can hardly wait for the Ninth! Wand is fantastic! This is an excellent set in 5 jewel cases that fit a cardboard slipcase. Each jewel case has it's own booklet. The symphonies are paired to fit discs with no filler overtures.


----------



## Itullian

Florestan said:


> Just arrived today. I am on Symphony 6. Can hardly wait for the Ninth! Wand is fantastic! This is an excellent set in 5 jewel cases that fit a cardboard slipcase. Each jewel case has it's own booklet. The symphonies are paired to fit discs with no filler overtures.


I have this set. Same one I think?


----------



## MagneticGhost

They're in the post. They're moving inexorably towards my doorstep as I type.


----------



## Sonata

I intend to get that Faure set at some point, do share your experiences with it!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Triple Concerto for Piano, Violin, Cello, and Orchestra LvB Op 56 
and Septet for Violin, Viola, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon, Cello, and Double Bass Op 20
Used $3 at Dearborn Music:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Itullian said:


> I have this set. Same one I think?


Exact same as far as I can tell. Maybe the only difference is the updated artwork, or perhaps yours is remastered.

Gunter is wonderful, but my favorite Ninth remains Fricsay 1958.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Sonata said:


> I intend to get that Faure set at some point, do share your experiences with it!


Sure will :tiphat:


----------



## Katie

MagneticGhost said:


>


Indeed, I shelved the Vivarte upon arrival a couple weeks ago as I'm currently making my way through the Walter/Edition and Furtwangler/Legacy sets...I should like to see your opinion of the V box posted in the "current listening" thread!/Katie


----------



## Andolink

Boccherini's Op. 8 (6 string quartets):


----------



## Vaneyes

millionrainbows said:


> Since my funds are limited at present, I have a wish list. I want the Gary Graffman box set, The Complete RCA and Columbia recordings. As I recall from the vinyl, he did Prokofiev with real fire, and the recording was really good and in-your-face.
> 
> In fact, all of those new pianist box sets of this series look good. *Since RCA and Columbia are now under the umbrella of Universal, think of the possibilities!*


That's not true. See...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sony_Music_Entertainment

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Music_Group


----------



## Guest

If this disappoints, I'll have Mahlerian's head!


----------



## Mahlerian

arcaneholocaust said:


> View attachment 35871
> 
> 
> If this disappoints, I'll have Mahlerian's head!


Why don't you listen to things before you buy them? I don't mind losing my head, I just think that the admins would be a little unhappy if I became unable to use it...


----------



## Guest

I've listened to a few Boulez works, don't worry. I think you'll come out of this with your head.


----------



## Sonata

Well, I had an Apple gift card come my way as a bonus perk after renewing my AudioDigest medical lecture subscription. I had intended to buy up iTunes gift cards with it, and already had a long list of planned freebies before I learned that you cannot buy iTunes with Apple gift cards.... a sad Sonata indeed  (I'll instead be using it for a pair of good Sennheiser headphones and an iPod classic so I can have my full music collection on one device.)

Nevertheless my heart was still set on the idea of finally owning every work Brahms has published, since he is my favorite composer. I have been looking forward to a chronological tour of his work. So I went ahead and shelled out my own money for the Deutsche Grammophon complete Brahms, and also ordered a set of his clarinet sonatas transcribed for viola. So now I really have everything by Brahms .

And while I was at it, I also downloaded Martha Argerich's recording of Shostakovich's piano quintet and piano concertos.


----------



## mirepoix

Strauss. Four last songs - Sylvia Sass


----------



## arpeggio

*Peter Boyer Symphony no 1*

I have not yet purchased this recording but it has gone on my wish list: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp;jsessionid=533177589D87F4F1D89F5F193BFC7959?album_id=1085987

There is a good video introduction about the album. I have heard some samples of his others works and was not that impressed. This music, for me, is more interesting.


----------



## Vaneyes

This doesn't have the benefit of Naxos' one orchestra/one conductor/complete digital sound, but I do think the Lyrita's more musical, thus gives a better accounting of Rawsthorne's most challenging works.

View attachment 35971


----------



## SixFootScowl

Budget label (Lazerlight), nice performance. Plan on giving it to a 15-year-old who said he doesn't like classical music but enjoyed a scratchy 1929 Eroica I downloaded for him. So he ought to have a clean performance.


----------



## Winterreisender

Just received in the post Simon Preston doing complete Bach organ works.







First thing I put on was the famous Passacaglia & Fugue, BWV 582, which he plays very slow and very creepy. I absolutely love it


----------



## SixFootScowl

Florestan said:


> Triple Concerto for Piano, Violin, Cello, and Orchestra LvB Op 56
> and Septet for Violin, Viola, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon, Cello, and Double Bass Op 20
> Used $3 at Dearborn Music:
> View attachment 35773


Liked it so much I gave it to Rocco and bought another copy (new $5.99) for myself.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Continuing the sorting of my music collection (all genres from Rock to Classical via Blues) I have purged a number items. More than I thought I would but there were a number of items I wanted and my rule (nothing new without getting rid of something first) is holding.

First of all is a couple of Purchase featuring *Maestro Klemperer*. I have heard much said that Klemperer live sounds general more energetic and interesting than in the studio. As most of what I have heard from Otto Klemperer is from the Studio, I decided to pick up a couple of specific releases.

*Beethoven Symphony 9: Royal Festival Hall 1957*
View attachment 36155


Otto Klemperer's Beethoven has taken some time to grow on me, the Ninth in particular. I have however grown to increasingly appreciate both Klemperer as a conductor and his approach to Beethoven. Now, I need another Beethoven Ninth like a hole in the head to be honest but this recording has been on my radar for a while and I have finally decided to bite the bullet. My experience of Testament has been good so far and samples I have heard of this on YouTube (if I am right) sound very promising.

*Klemperer in Concert*
View attachment 36156


At £10 this is a bargain. I bought this largely for the live recording of Beethoven's Missa Solemnis. Everything else is a wonderful bonus.

Next up a Studio recording. *Bach's Mass in B Minor*. I have spent a great deal of time listening to this recording on YouTube so I know I will enjoy this recording - so much more through my hi-fi and a decent set of headphones (as opposed to an iPad speaker).
View attachment 36159


Next up, two Blu Rays featuring Claudio Abbado in a Range of Choral Works (Mozart - Requiem & Waisenhausmesse and Schubert's Mass in E Flat Major). I have enjoyed Abbado's previous DVD's (Lucerne Mahler Symphony 1 and Bruckner 5 in particular) and a recording of Schubert's Mass on CD.

View attachment 36161
View attachment 36162


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My final purchases were of an operatic kind. One opera I have never explored beyond the overture is *Strauss' Die Fledermaus*.

On CD, my choice was easy. Carlos Kleiber's recording picked itself as far as I'm concerned, the presence of Kleiber and Lucia Popp alone made this pure simplicity. It seems to have favourable reviews too so I took the plunge.
View attachment 36164


I always like to have a visual copy of an opera as well as an audio recording. In this case I went for more recent production, unusually for me. I opted for Jurowski's Glyndebourne release on Blu Ray. The casting seems strong, I haven't been disappointed yet by Jurowski and I am a fan of the London Philharmonic Orchestra. It may not be the greatest overall but for me, it looks a good starting point.
View attachment 36165


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange: *Strauss' Die Fledermaus*.

On CD, my choice was easy. Carlos Kleiber's recording picked itself as far as I'm concerned, the presence of Kleiber and Lucia Popp alone made this pure simplicity. It seems to have favourable reviews too so I took the plunge.
View attachment 36164


Popp? Kleiber?-- absolutely. It would be against my dignity and inclination to go lower. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . . Cheers.


----------



## Itullian

AClockworkOrange said:


> Continuing the sorting of my music collection (all genres from Rock to Classical via Blues) I have purged a number items. More than I thought I would but there were a number of items I wanted and my rule (nothing new without getting rid of something first) is holding.
> 
> First of all is a couple of Purchase featuring *Maestro Klemperer*. I have heard much said that Klemperer live sounds general more energetic and interesting than in the studio. As most of what I have heard from Otto Klemperer is from the Studio, I decided to pick up a couple of specific releases.
> 
> *Beethoven Symphony 9: Royal Festival Hall 1957*
> View attachment 36155
> 
> 
> Otto Klemperer's Beethoven has taken some time to grow on me, the Ninth in particular. I have however grown to increasingly appreciate both Klemperer as a conductor and his approach to Beethoven. Now, I need another Beethoven Ninth like a hole in the head to be honest but this recording has been on my radar for a while and I have finally decided to bite the bullet. My experience of Testament has been good so far and samples I have heard of this on YouTube (if I am right) sound very promising.
> 
> *Klemperer in Concert*
> View attachment 36156
> 
> 
> At £10 this is a bargain. I bought this largely for the live recording of Beethoven's Missa Solemnis. Everything else is a wonderful bonus.
> 
> Next up a Studio recording. *Bach's Mass in B Minor*. I have spent a great deal of time listening to this recording on YouTube so I know I will enjoy this recording - so much more through my hi-fi and a decent set of headphones (as opposed to an iPad speaker).
> View attachment 36159
> 
> 
> Next up, two Blu Rays featuring Claudio Abbado in a Range of Choral Works (Mozart - Requiem & Waisenhausmesse and Schubert's Mass in E Flat Major). I have enjoyed Abbado's previous DVD's (Lucerne Mahler Symphony 1 and Bruckner 5 in particular) and a recording of Schubert's Mass on CD.
> 
> View attachment 36161
> View attachment 36162


This post made me very happy.
I'm a huuuuge Klemperer fan.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

jtbell said:


> Australian Eloquence recently reissued a bunch of old recordings conducted by Lorin Maazel, including some from his years with the Cleveland Orchestra. As a Cleveland fan, I used to have those recordings on cassette tape, then dubbed them to CD-R, but I don't have the tapes any more, and some of the CD-Rs have gone bad, so I was glad to be able to buy them on CD. Even with shipping costs from Oz to the USA, they weren't horribly expensive. Here are the ones I've ripped so far:
> 
> View attachment 35657
> View attachment 35658
> View attachment 35659











If you love Maazel and Cleveland, you might incline to his Decca Prokofiev Romeo & Juliette ballet as well. . . I love it, myself.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Itullian said:


> This post made me very happy.
> I'm a huuuuge Klemperer fan.




Klemperer has taken some time to grow on me but I think I appreciate his works more because of it. What really hooked me was actually his Mozart, which is simply divine in both Symphonic and Operatic spheres.


----------



## realdealblues

I've been looking ahead to the future Saturday Symphonies and trying to pick up at least 1 recording of works I don't have any recordings of.

This is the next upcoming one that I don't have any CD's of.

View attachment 36172


Messiaen: Turangalila-Symphonie
Riccardo Chailly/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

I have never heard this work and know absolutely nothing about it and I won't listen to it until 10 weeks from now when it comes up in the Saturday Symphony, but I wanted to have a recording ready and it will probably take a week or two to get here anyway.


----------



## Itullian

AClockworkOrange said:


> Klemperer has taken some time to grow on me but I think I appreciate his works more because of it. What really hooked me was actually his Mozart, which is simply divine in both Symphonic and Operatic spheres.


Yes!!! Totally agree. Just awesome. 
You should try his Haydn too. Wonderful!!!!


----------



## maestro267

Finally got my hands on LSO/Sir Colin Davis' Berlioz Requiem today. I remember hearing it live on Radio 3 from St. Paul's Cathedral in London, and it was a spectacular performance, so I'm glad it's been committed to disc.

The other disc I bought today was music by New Zealand-born composer Lyell Cresswell (b. 1944). Piano Concerto, an orchestral work called Landscapes of the Soul, and a Concerto for string quartet and orchestra.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Mozart a La Stupenda*















07:05-07:15, oh my!


----------



## moody

Florestan said:


> Exact same as far as I can tell. Maybe the only difference is the updated artwork, or perhaps yours is remastered.
> 
> Gunter is wonderful, but my favorite Ninth remains Fricsay 1958.


I'd rather have Wand than the ponderous Klemperer.


----------



## Vaneyes

Marschallin Blair said:


> AClockworkOrange: *Strauss' Die Fledermaus*.
> 
> On CD, my choice was easy. Carlos Kleiber's recording picked itself as far as I'm concerned, the presence of Kleiber and Lucia Popp alone made this pure simplicity. It seems to have favourable reviews too so I took the plunge.
> View attachment 36164
> 
> 
> Popp? Kleiber?-- absolutely. It would be against my dignity and inclination to go lower. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . . Cheers.


A fine tribute to *Lucia Popp* by Jan Neckers is linked. It answered a few wonderings I had about her career and sudden passing. :angel:

http://www.operanostalgia.be/html/Poppbio.html

Recordings:

http://www.operadis-opera-discography.org.uk/CLSIPOPP.HTM


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Vaneyes: Tribute to Lucia Popp

_Merci._


----------



## Piwikiwi

I bought this


----------



## Winterreisender

Piwikiwi said:


> I bought this


I have my eye on this Faure Edition as well. Would be interested to know what you think of it.


----------



## Piwikiwi

Winterreisender said:


> I have my eye on this Faure Edition as well. Would be interested to know what you think of it.


Sounds great so far and I found a German website where they sell it for about 35 euros


----------



## LancsMan

*John Adams: I was looking at the ceiling and then I saw the sky* The Band of Holst-Sinfonietta directed by Klaus Simon on Naxos.








Thought I'd try this penguin rosette awarded recording - a bit outside my comfort zone. I quite like John Adams - particularly as he's moved on from his minimalist roots. This is stage work is heavily influenced by 'popular' music. So far at the halfway point I'm going to say interesting but I'm not totally convinced - yet.


----------



## arpeggio

*Bliss-Meditations, Metamorphic Variations*






​
Reviews:

http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-15565/?search=1

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/May10/Blis_8572316.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Mar13/Bliss_Meditations_8572316.htm

Subjective personal note: When I first listened to these works, I was not impressed. They grew on me with repeated listenings.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Vaneyes said:


> A fine tribute to *Lucia Popp* by Jan Neckers is linked. It answered a few wonderings I had about her career and sudden passing. :angel:
> 
> http://www.operanostalgia.be/html/Poppbio.html
> 
> Recordings:
> 
> http://www.operadis-opera-discography.org.uk/CLSIPOPP.HTM


A sad but very interesting article. Thank you for sharing those links Vaneyes.


----------



## Winterreisender

Just purchased Bach's "other" masses (BWV 233-236) by Philippe Herreweghe and Collegium Vocale, Ghent.


----------



## Yardrax

Te Deum and Motets by Bruckner conducted by Eugen Jochum


----------



## Itullian

Yardrax said:


> View attachment 36203
> 
> 
> Te Deum and Motets by Bruckner conducted by Eugen Jochum


Beautiful music.


----------



## Winterreisender

All this talk of baroque music has led me to have a little splurge.


















(Musicalische Exequien by Schutz)









(Cantatas by Buxtehude)


----------



## Winterreisender




----------



## Sonata

I kind of lost my head today in a download frenzy:

-Shostakovich: Preludes and Fugues (Askenazy)
-Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk District (Rostropovich et al)
-Bach: Well Tempered Klavier (Richter)
-Best of Jonas Kaufmann
-Jonas Kaufmann sings Strauss lieder
-Liszt Collection (34 disc set)

All very impulsive purchases. Let me explain: I have been on a Shostakovich kick and was blown away by the Martha Argerich recording of the Piano Concerto #1, concertino for two pianos, and piano quintet. Just a stellar performance! So I decided I needed more Shosty, hence Lady Macbeth and the Preludes. Preludes then reminded me of the Well-Tempered Klavier and I've been meaning to buy this for a year or more. I've been really enjoying lieder lately, and I've been interested in introducing myself to Kaufmann. Apparently one album wasn't enough. Finally, Liszt Collection was another hold-out I'd had my eye on when I thought I had a bunch of iTunes gift cards coming. I didn't want to let it go.

I have just deleted both of my credit cards from Amazon's website......


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just ordered, particularly Janowitz (soprano), as she is my favorite Leonora:


----------



## hpowders

I have Janowitz in Strauss' 4 Last Songs with Karajan and she is incredible.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Yes, I really like Janowitz. She is also on the Giulini Beethoven Mass in C. I see she also is on a Karajan Beethoven Missa Solemnis.
Some early Janowitz:


----------



## arpeggio

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco--Shakespeare Overtures 1*






​
Works on This Recording:

_1. Giulio Cesare, Op. 78 by

2. La bisbetica domata, Op. 61

3. Antony and Cleopatra, Op. 134

4. A Midsummer Night's Dream Op. 108

5. The Tragedy of Coriolanus, Op. 135

6. La dodicesima notte, Op. 73 _
Conductor: Andrew Penny 
Orchestra/Ensemble: West Australian Symphony Orchestra

Reviews:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=127230&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=376701

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/Nov10/Castelnuovo_Shakespeare_8572500.htm


----------



## Ukko

Walther Colt 1911 Gold Cup, in c#


----------



## Andolink

Recent downloads:


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Ukko said:


> Walther Colt 1911 Gold Cup, in c#


A .22 pistol, I'm scared. I prefer the PPQ which is much lighter and 9mm though the PPX is similar but cheaper.


----------



## SixFootScowl

87 CD set, completer Beethoven Works, just ordered:


----------



## samurai

@ Florestan, Nice haul there. Congrats! :cheers:


----------



## Rocco

Hey...I just got the same set!!!


----------



## samurai

@ Rocco, Congrats go to you as well! :cheers:


----------



## SixFootScowl

samurai said:


> @ Florestan, Nice haul there. Congrats! :cheers:


Found it used for $29.95. I couldn't not buy it! From the Amazon editorial review:

- 784 works on 87 CDs: the most comprehensive Beethoven Edition currently available
- 111 works were especially recorded for this edition, including several first recordings of previously inedited pieces
- Recordings date from 1987 to 2007
- The 87 CDs come in prestigious cardboard sleeves packed in a decorative cardboard box with front flap
- German and English labeling in the booklet including alphabetical listing of all works included
- This edition was compiled on the basis of the distinguised BEETHOVEN COMPENDIUM by Barry Cooper
- Kindly supported by the Association Beethoven de France and by the renowned US Beethoven expert James F. Green, author of THE NEW HESS CATALOG OF BEETHOVENs WORKS


----------



## DavidA

Florestan said:


> Found it used for $29.95. I couldn't not buy it! From the Amazon editorial review:
> 
> - 784 works on 87 CDs: the most comprehensive Beethoven Edition currently available
> - 111 works were especially recorded for this edition, including several first recordings of previously inedited pieces
> - Recordings date from 1987 to 2007
> - The 87 CDs come in prestigious cardboard sleeves packed in a decorative cardboard box with front flap
> - German and English labeling in the booklet including alphabetical listing of all works included
> - This edition was compiled on the basis of the distinguised BEETHOVEN COMPENDIUM by Barry Cooper
> - Kindly supported by the Association Beethoven de France and by the renowned US Beethoven expert James F. Green, author of THE NEW HESS CATALOG OF BEETHOVENs WORKS


You gave a bargain!

It's £99.99 on Amazon


----------



## violadude

Can someone help me, please?  I have a bit of money and wish to buy something on Amazon but I have no idea what to buy!  There's way too much music out there.

I at least need to be narrowed down to a particular era...


----------



## MagneticGhost

violadude said:


> Can someone help me, please?  I have a bit of money and wish to buy something on Amazon but I have no idea what to buy!  There's way too much music out there.
> 
> I at least need to be narrowed down to a particular era...


How much money do you have?
I would highly recommend this box. So far everything I have heard is excellent in both sound and performance. I'm enjoying it more than previous boxes I've bought all of one composer. It won't pin you down to one era, but there is nothing post Schubert (ooh, I lie, one piece by Chopin). £60 for 60 discs. You'll never look back.


----------



## SixFootScowl

DavidA said:


> You gave a bargain!
> 
> It's £99.99 on Amazon


There are at least three Amazon pages for this on U.S Amazon and one of them has it for $29.95 USD used very good. One page has no comments, one has 10 4 and 5 star writeups and very good reviews, and one page has 4 writeups and complaints of some problems. We'll see. For the price, can't go wrong.


----------



## Andolink

Boccherini Trios Op. 34 vol. 1


----------



## Sonata

Jonas Kaufmann: The Verdi Album and the Wagner album.

A little voice said I haven't really explored Verdi very much (and my complete opera to-listen-to is too massive already) and even though I'm not a Wagner fan, I enjoy some orchestral excerpts, and I couldn't help but listen to the reviews that the Kaufmann album is a good way to enjoy some Wagner bleeding chunks. And the cover was very visually appealing.

But I'm done. done done done for now. I promise. Really.


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford

I like Glenn Gould's edition of the well-tempered clavier, books 1 and 2. It is probably the best Bach editions I have ever heard in all my listening to Bach's music.


----------



## Sonata

I heard some of Gould's samples of WTC on YouTube, and I have to say so far I prefer Richter's approach. There's a bit more warmth to it. that's not to say I don't like Gould's Bach, I do. I have his Goldberg Variations and will get more of his Bach down the line as well


----------



## Haydn man

Oh deep deep joy


----------



## hpowders

Persichetti's complete piano sonatas, recommended for violadude.


----------



## violadude

hpowders said:


> Persichetti's complete piano sonatas, recommended for violadude.
> 
> View attachment 36370


Thanks for the suggestion, hp, but I already have that exact recording.


----------



## Winterreisender

Received in the post today this box set: complete keyboard works by Bach played on piano by Ivo Janssen. So this pianist is not very well known; he recorded all of Bach's piano music over ten years or so and released them on an independent label. I bought the set because it is probably the most complete of all complete Bach recordings on the market and I now own many of the more obscure works (suites, preludes, concerto transcriptions, fantasias, etc.).

But the major works (the ones I have listened, at least) are great as well. His WTC and French Suites are certainly as good as any other I've heard. A pretty good purchase, I think.


----------



## Andolink

Beethoven's piano sonatas *Op. 10 no. 1 and no. 2*, *Op. 14 no. 1 and no. 1 and no. 2*, *Op. 49 no. 1 and no. 2*
from Vols. 1-3 of Ronald Brautigam's Bis cycle


----------



## green

David Oistrakh - Scottish Fantasy, for violin & orchestra, Op. 46

I was going to sell this on ebay - but after listening to it for the second time, it's too good to part with.


----------



## arpeggio

*Persichetti PIANO SONATAS*



hpowders said:


> Persichetti's complete piano sonatas, recommended for violadude.
> 
> View attachment 36370


I just acquired this myself.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Blairiana*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Deux*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Trois*


----------



## Guest

All 5 orchestral Sallinen discs on CPO. To further exacerbate my Nordic addiction.


----------



## DavidA

Figaro Guilini.


----------



## Winterreisender

Just bought this: Lamentations of Jeremiah by Ernst Krenek.










taking a bit of a punt on this one because I have never listened to this composer before, but I haven't yet been disappointed by the Harmonia Mundi Gold series. The piece is atonal apparently, but also inspired by Renaissance modal counterpoint. Should be interesting...


----------



## DavidA

English String Music - Barbirolli


----------



## Mahlerian

Winterreisender said:


> Just bought this: Lamentations of Jeremiah by Ernst Krenek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking a bit of a punt on this one because I have never listened to this composer before, but I haven't yet been disappointed by the Harmonia Mundi Gold series. The piece is atonal apparently, but also inspired by Renaissance modal counterpoint. Should be interesting...


I wasn't crazy about the piece when I listened to it, but then again, I love Stravinsky's Threni (his own Lamentations piece, which was written afterwards and almost certainly inspired by Krenek's). Stravinsky also became interested in Renaissance music at around this time specifically because it offered a route out of the pseudo-tonality that he'd been using in his Neoclassical works into nontonality.


----------



## arpeggio

*Persichetti Choral Works*






​
1. _Love _by Vincent Persichetti 
Conductor: Tamara Brooks 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Mendelssohn Club Chorus Philadelphia 
Written: 1971; USA

2. _Mass, Op. 84 _by Vincent Persichetti 
Conductor: Tamara Brooks 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Mendelssohn Club Chorus Philadelphia 
Written: 1960; USA

3. _Winter Cantata, Op. 97_ by Vincent Persichetti 
Performer: James Earl Barnes (Marimba), Edward A. Schultz (Flute) 
Conductor: Tamara Brooks 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Mendelssohn Club Chorus Philadelphia 
Written: 1964; USA


----------



## cwarchc

My good lady has just bought this for my birthday, later in the month


----------



## Morimur

Winterreisender said:


> Just bought this: Lamentations of Jeremiah by Ernst Krenek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking a bit of a punt on this one because I have never listened to this composer before, but I haven't yet been disappointed by the Harmonia Mundi Gold series. The piece is atonal apparently, but also inspired by Renaissance modal counterpoint. Should be interesting...


I was gonna add this to my 'wish list' but it doesn't seem to be available in Amazon US.


----------



## Morimur

*Igor Wakhevitch - (1973) Hathor; Liturgie du Souffle pour la Resurrection des Morts*

_Don't know if this is considered 'Classical' but Igor did study under one of the greatest musical minds of all time; Olivier Messiaen._

View attachment 36637


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Nights Dream Incidental Music
Beethoven: Symphony No. 8*
Otto Klemperer & Kolner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester
View attachment 36640


*Mahler: Symphony 2 "Resurrection"*
*Mozart: Symphony 29*
Otto Klemperer & the Philharmonia/Janet Baker/Heather Harper
View attachment 36641


----------



## Andolink

Music by Ulrich Alexander Kreppein


----------



## arpeggio

Andolink said:


> Music by Ulrich Alexander Kreppein
> View attachment 36658


I am unfamilier with this composer. I am always interested in learning about a new composer. Can you tell me anything about him and provides us with any links to samples of his music.


----------



## hpowders

violadude said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, hp, but I already have that exact recording.


Oh good! I find it to be one of my best purchases in a long time. Hope you like it.

Burleson really has a way with this music. I heard another performance of the 9th sonata, stretched out to 11.5 minutes compared to Burleson's 9 minutes and it was torture to listen to.


----------



## Andolink

arpeggio said:


> I am unfamilier with this composer. I am always interested in learning about a new composer. Can you tell me anything about him and provides us with any links to samples of his music.


Kreppein is German born (1979) and has a Ph.D from Harvard.

here's a youtube:


----------



## bejart

It's been a while since I've posted here. Being on vacation will do that, although it hasn't slowed down my ordering. These from 3rd party sellers on Amazon ---

View attachment 36678


----------



## bejart

As well as these ---


----------



## Franz Schubert

The Budapest String Quartet plays Beethoven, The Complete String Quartets, 8 CD


----------



## LancsMan

Four recordings arrived in the post this morning.







*Complete Beethoven Cello Sonatas *with Steven Isserlis and Robert Levin on hyperion. 
This is with fortepiano. After listening to the fortepiano I usually think I'll take the modern piano. However I'm thinking the fortepiano should be a nice balance against the cello.







*Richter playing the Grieg and Dvorak Piano Concertos *on Praga Digitals. 
Another recording of the Grieg for my collection, despite it not being a particular favourite work. Well this one came out as the favoured recording on Radio Three's CD review's Building a library. And I'm not familiar with the Dvorak piano concerto I'm ashamed to say. 







*Elgar's The Apostles* Halle and Sir Mark Elder. This one's had good reviews and it's one of my local orchestra's recorded at the Bridgewater Hall, where I most frequently go for orchestral concerts.







*Bartok / Eotvos / Ligeti Violin Concertos etc.* Patricia Kopatchinskaja, Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Ensemble Modern conducted by Peter Eotvos on naïve
Of the works here I know and love the Bartok. The Ligeti I'm unfamiliar with and I only have one CD of Ligeti (piano music) in my collection. I've never heard any Eotvos before so should be interesting.


----------



## Bas

It is my birthday in two weeks, and my mother said that I should order some cd's for myself as a present from her, since she did not know which to get me (she is not into classical music). That off course is just the present to get me, and on a sidenote, all of these were recommendations from fellow members or threads on this wonderful forum.

On the advise of Marschallin Blair:









On the advise of member KenOC (and the general fact that I like Gulda):









On the advise of member mmsbls:


----------



## MagneticGhost

LancsMan said:


> View attachment 36707
> 
> *Elgar's The Apostles* Halle and Sir Mark Elder. This one's had good reviews and it's one of my local orchestra's recorded at the Bridgewater Hall, where I most frequently go for orchestral concerts.


Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Alfacharger

I recently enjoyed viewing Wes Anderson's Moonrise Kingdom. I had to get this CD.










Some old school Mozart.










Some early Schoenberg.


----------



## Alfacharger

And one blind purchase.


----------



## mirepoix

Roussel - Le Festin L'Araignee.


----------



## arpeggio

*Corinliano-CONJURER-Concerto for Percussionist*






​
Reviews:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?ordertag=Comprecom2470-1000616&album_id=1003803

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/Feb14/Corigliano_conjurer_8559757.htm


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My music collection is undergoing much needed maintenance at present as I strip away the dead wood - music I no longer want nor listen to and make room for new healthy replacements - i.e. music which reflects my tastes. All music I dispose of physically is still backed up on my computer as a precaution but that takes no more space than the hard drive anyhow so it is not so bad.

In the space I have freed up, I have set to plugging gaps and one lucky treat.

The treat is the Testament boxed set of broadcast recordings: *Otto Klemperer conducts the Wiener Philharmoniker
*
View attachment 36833

Amazons list price was absurd but I did some digging and more than halved Amazon's price. After hearing a number of Klemperer's live performances on the Testament and Beethoven's Eighth on ICA Classics label, I wanted to hear more.

On the plus side, are live recordings of Bruckner's Fifth, Mahler's Ninth and Beethoven's Fourth among others.

On the downside, yet another Brahms Requiem is included. Still I bought this for the seven other discs and on those seven it is a great purchase.

In terms of Gap plugging, my main interest here is opera.

The first opera in question is *Donizetti's* *Lucia Di Lammermoor*.
View attachment 36834
View attachment 36835

I have heard a number of pieces/arias from this opera on a couple of CD's and YouTube. After further reading around this opera, I have selected the two recordings above..
- The López-Cobos was an easy choice thanks to the presence of Montserrat Caballe, one of my favourite sopranos. Jose Carreras' presence alongside is always a bonus. Reviews off this recording are very favourable so I ordered this recording first.
- The Sutherland recording (referred to as I have not found the conductors name) was a tough choice. I have wanted to hear more of Joan Sutherland for some time and this recording appears to be one of her benchmarks. I thought long and hard between this and the the Bonynge recording. In the end, I chose this earlier recording based on amazon reviews.

No visual recording at present, which is against my usual approach to opera. I have a recording of a MET production with Anna Netrebko recorded from Sky Arts a while ago to watch before I purchase a visual recording. If good, I will probably get a Blu Ray copy as I cannot transfer recorded content off of my Sky Box. If not, I will look at the options later.

The second operatic gap to plug is *Verdi's Simon Boccanegra. 
* 
View attachment 36840
View attachment 36841

This is not an opera I am especially knowledgable of. I chose to invest in this opera after hearing a number of extracts and becoming very interested in what I heard.

The *Abbado* recording is the source of what I have heard and liked so this was the logical CD to pick up. The cast is strong, sound quality superb and it seems very positively reviewed reviewed.

The DVD was chosen for the lead part - in this case for Sherrill Milnes. I am not the biggest fan of Domingo the Baritone and I have enjoyed Sherrill Milnes on other recordings so in terms of vocalist I know I have made the right choice for me. Levine's presence is a plus. This DVD is reviewed well on Amazon, which made the decision quick and simple.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Finally, I picked up two recordings of *Mozart Piano Concertos* by *Clara Haskil* under the baton of *Ferenc Fricsay*.
View attachment 36842
View attachment 36843

I have heard samples on YouTube and iTunes for some time and I have finally decided to by these recordings. On all but one of the Concertos, Ferenc Fricsay is the conductor. I enjoy his approach to Mozart in previous recordings very much and in partnership with Clara Haskil, the results are very satisfying.

My knowledge of Mozart's Concertos is limited and this appears to be the ideal gateway for me into these pieces.


----------



## Nevohteeb

*New additions to my cds.*

In the last month, I picked up, in Toronto, at Grigorian Records, in Yorkville, the Shostakovich, Piano Trio #2, and his Piano Quintet, with the Beaux Arts Trio, (with Peter Wiley cellist, who I know from the Marlboro Music Festival in Vermont); Also the Dvorak Piano Trios #3 in F-, & 4 in E-, with Wu Han, piano, and Philip Setzer, violin, and David Finkel, cello. Han & Finkel are co-directors of the Lincoln Center Chamber Music Society. Their label is called, Artisled, which you can get through the Lincoln Center Chamber Music Society site. The Beaux Arts are on Philips, which you can get from Arkiv Records, or Amazon. P.S. I hope to get the Dvorak Cello Concerto, with Alisa Weilerstein, soon.:wave:


----------



## Bas

Kempff playing Schubert's Moments Musiceaux, Impromptus.


----------



## Vaneyes

AClockworkOrange said:


> *My music collection is undergoing much needed maintenance at present as I strip away the dead wood - music I no longer want nor listen to and make room for new healthy replacements *....


*THAT'S* what i like to read and hear. Happy culling! :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange: '61 Sutherland Lucia and Abbado Simon Boccanegra

I literally played the '61 Sutherland _Lucia_ to death. . . well, Joanie's parts. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. And, funnily enough, I just ordered that Abbado _Simon Boccanegra _this past week-- being inspired by Greg Mitchell's insightful-as-usual post and _précis_ on it:



> I was a bit late coming round to this dark, brooding score, but when I did this was the recording that did it, surely one of the greatest opera sets ever made, and without doubt one of the greatest Verdi recordings of all time.
> 
> It was based on an actual La Scala production by Giorgio Strehler, which also traveled here to the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden with the entire La Scala company, and surely has one of the best casts ever mounted for an opera recording.
> 
> The only previous recording of the opera had Gobbi and Christoff in the roles of Simon and Fiesco, and, I suppose, if one were nit picking, one could say that they probed deeper into their respective roles than Cappuccilli and Ghiaurov do here. That said, Cappuccilli gives what is surely the performance of his career, a searching and deeply moving Boccanegra, with a voice of greater beauty than his older colleague. Ghiaurov matches him note for note in the duets and delivers a gravely beautiful Il lacerato spirito. Freni and Carreras are ideal as Amelia and Adorno, and, as if that were not enough, we have Jose Van Dam in the small but pivotal role of Paolo.
> 
> Over all presides the masterly baton of Claudio Abbado, who passed away quite recently. His brilliantly paced and superbly balanced conducting brings out all the beauty of the orchestral writing with its wonderful evocations of the sea, with the La Scala orchestra on top form. There could be no more fitting memorial to the man.


----------



## techniquest

I just bought a Mahler 3 (as if I need another one!) for a song on ebay. It's a Haitink recording which I wouldn't normally go for, but I've heard good reviews. Anyone care to offer some comments?


----------



## Vaneyes

techniquest said:


> I just bought a Mahler 3 (as if I need another one!) for a song on ebay. It's a Haitink recording which I wouldn't normally go for, but I've heard good reviews. *Anyone care to offer some comments?
> 
> *
> View attachment 36858


It's not his best Mahler 3. For that, may I steer you to...

ACO 1983 (Christmas Concerts, Concertgebouw)





 

VPO 1995 (Mahler Festival, Concertgebouw)





 

Related:

http://www.classicalcdreview.com/haitmah.html

http://www.nytimes.com/1995/05/08/a...-concertgebouw-honors-mahler-and-history.html


----------



## arpeggio

*Christmas Classics for Wind Band*






​
I realize that it is not the Christmas season but I am listening this album right now and it is knocking my socks off. Most Christmas music for band is very banal. Unlike the Grinch, I love Christmas. Unfortunately performing Christmas concerts can be a real drag. I have performed some real turkeys over the years. I still have remnants of the barf in my bassoon from performing a bossa nova version of "I'll be home for Christmas". This is why I have little sympathy for those who complain about Mozart or Wagner or Cage or Stockhausen. This album is a marvelous exception. :trp:

Works on This Recording:

1. _Symphonic Prelude on Adeste Fidelis_ by Claude T. Smith 
2. _Greensleeves_ 
3. _In the bleak mid-winter _by Gustav Holst 
4. _A Winter's Tale _by Philip Sparke 
5. _In the World of Spirits _by Bruce Broughton 
6. _Christmas Day, H 109 _by Gustav Holst 
7. _Mysterium_ by Jennifer Higdon 
8. _Russian Christmas Music _by Alfred Reed 
9. _Sleigh Ride _by Leroy Anderson

Conductor: Scott A. Stewart 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Emory Symphonic Winds


----------



## science

More old classics for me:


----------



## science

A bit from Davies and Davies:


----------



## science

And a couple from Helios (I found the Helios releases but the old Hyperion images):


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Haydn's The Masses on Decca (Preston, Guest and Willcocks [St John's College Choir, Kings College Choir and Christchurch Cathedral Choir). The recordings date from 1962 thru' 1980 and this was the Penguin CD Guide's top recommendation. The recordings were originally on the Argo and Oiseau-Lyre labels (as per my vinyl copies) BUT the version I've just got on CD is on the 'Budget' London label and only omits the 'fragments' ... it was a landmark of gramophone recording during the analogue LP era. There are better recorded copies around but, imho, no better performances when considered as a collective.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

A Cadbury's Crème Egg and a tube of Fruit Pastilles 2prepare me4 my tutorial in 1hr.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Does Skyfall on BluRay count. 

If not then it'd be yesterday's only CD - Monteverdi's L'incoronazione di Poppea on Virgin Veitas with Arlene Auger in the lead. This is a 20 year old recording sponsored by Technics whose Panasonic plasma tellies set the AV world on fire until, like Pioneer before them, they bowed out "at the top o their game" this month. Apologies for the deviation 

I'll listen to this tonight after dinner but alas have work to look forward to this afternoon.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

ruaskin said:


> A Cadbury's Crème Egg and a tube of Fruit Pastilles 2prepare me4 my tutorial in 1hr.


There's always one isn't there ;-)


----------



## Piwikiwi

I've ordered this


----------



## Vaneyes

*Stockhausen*, *Kurtag*, w. BPO/Abbado (rec.1994).


----------



## arpeggio

*Oh No!!! Not Another Band CD*






​
Works on This Recording:

1. _Millennium Canons_ by Kevin Puts 
Written: 2002 
Notes: Arranger: Mark Spede.

2. _My hands are a city_ by Jonathan Newman 
Written: 2008

3. _Lost Gulch Lookout_ by Kristin Kuster 
Written: 2008

4. _Kingfishers Catch Fire: Following falls and falls of rain_ by John Mackey 
Written: 2007

5. _Prelude and Scherzo, Op. 52/H 178 "Hammersmith"_ by Gustav Holst 
Written: 1930/1931; England

6. _Awayday_ by Adam Gorb 
Written: 1996; England

Conductor: John P. Lynch 
Orchestra/Ensemble: University of Georgia Wind Ensemble

Review: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/Mar10/Millenium_Canons_8572231.htm


----------



## arpeggio

*Holst COTSWOLDS SYMPHONY*






​
Works on This Recording
1. _Walt Whitman Overture, Op. 7/H 42 _
Written: 1899; England

2. _Symphony in F major, Op. 8/H 47 "The Cotswolds"_ by 
Written: 1899; England

3. _Japanese Suite, Op. 33/H 126_
Written: 1915; England

4. _Indra, Op. 13/H 66_ 
Written: 1903; England

5. _A Winter Idyll, H 31_
Written: 1897; England

Conductor: JoAnn Falletta 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Ulster Orchestra

Reviews:
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=755344

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/July12/Holst_Cotswold_8572914.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/Aug12/Holst_Cotswold_8572914.htm

Like the above critics, my favorite works were the _Japanese Suite_ and_ Indra_.


----------



## SimonNZ

on the way from Presto, to compliment the Warner box:


----------



## mirepoix

Both of these are completely new to me. But that's both my Friday and Saturday evenings taken care of.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Dvorak: Chamber Works*
Various 
View attachment 37019
View attachment 37020


*Beethoven: Egmont Incidental Music*
Abbado/Berliner Philharmoniker and Judd/NZSO
View attachment 37021
View attachment 37022


*Wagner: Tannhauser*
Solti & the Wiener Philharmoniker 
View attachment 37026


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Also, not a purchase so much as a trade with a friend, I have gotten *Kubelik's Dvorak cycle with the Berlin Philharmoniker*.


----------



## science

Intentions probably matter, but they certainly matter less than results. For me today that is a good thing because I didn't intend to buy most of the following when I innocently stumbled into a music shop this afternoon:










I have to confess that other than the big Brilliant Mozart box, these are my first recordings of the flute concertos, and when I listen to them it will be (ttbomk) my first time hearing them!










In the first place, I love Queyras. In the second place, I already have the Monn from the Lumieres box. (Edit: Perhaps this second place doesn't seem like a legitimate one. The thing is, I prefer to have complete albums when I can rather than scraps of this and that.) In the third place, I have no HIPPIish recording of the Haydn concertos. In the fourth place, I don't know the Haydn concertos nearly well enough anyway. Four whole places pretty well justify spending $21.










There is also something here that I already have from the Lumieres box and the rest of it is probably not going to hurt me. One never knows, of course, but it is a risk this particular one is willing, nay, eager to take.


----------



## science

Wherein is continued my _Discourse on Intentionality: Six Pieces in Search of Places on my CD Shelves_.










Of the list of things I did not intend to buy (let alone shell out $50 for) this afternoon, this is the very apex. And yet, I do have #2 in that Lumieres box, and I do want to hear the rest of them, and... before considering the consequences of my actions, having searched and failed to find it myself, I asked the clerk (a young woman of the kind of beauty it hurts a man like me to behold, an impossible-to-believe combination of sexiness and innocence and prettiness and intelligence and kindness and cheerfulness, and she is married and I am deeply in love with my wife but it is a really good thing that she hasn't tried to cuddle up with me in some dark corner of the music shop because I doubt I'd get out of that situation with my integrity even as intact as it is at the moment) if they could order this, and she responded that in fact they already had this (in my defense, they did not keep it in the pile of recordings of Beethoven's piano concertos).

In your opinion, what best explains the fact that I'm $50 poorer than I had been a few hours ago?

But I'm sure I will enjoy the music very much.










Why not? I really enjoy Rameau, this is a popular recording by a performer I'm relatively unfamiliar with, with this sort of repertoire the performances can vary hugely from performer to performer, and in short I want to hear it.










Of all my sins today this is probably the least excusable, in that I have not only recordings of these works but recordings that I enjoy and Szell is by no means my favorite anything, let alone my favorite Mozart.... But heck. Heck, I say. Heck. I will listen to it more than once, and I will almost certainly enjoy it every time.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

I'm off to the shops in an hour or so on my way to work so who knows what'll take my fancy but I'll let you all know.


----------



## joen_cph

Arrived from the Netherlands - *Tristan Keuris*, _complete works _- 11CD + 1DVD + large booklet.

No doubt one of the absolutely best buyings this year. Good offer from DVD Outlet BV, the Netherlands (48€ incl. postage).


----------



## arpeggio

*American Choral Music*






​
Works on This Recording

1. _Mass, Op. 84 _by Vincent Persichetti 
Written: 1960; USA

2. _Carols of Death _by William Schuman 
Written: 1958; USA

3. _The Mask _by William Bolcom 
Written: 1991; USA

4. _The Hour Glass_ by Irving Fine 
Written: 1949; USA

5. _Psalms_ by Lukas Foss 
Written: 1955-1956

Conductor: James Morrow 
Orchestra/Ensemble: University of Texas Chamber Singers

Reviews:

http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-15793/?search=1

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/Oct10/American_Choral_8559358.htm


----------



## bejart

Thee are on the way from 3rd party sellers on Amazon ---


----------



## arpeggio

*Fanfares and Overtures*

View attachment 37199​
Works on This Recording

1. _ Overture_by Herbert Owen Reed 
Written: 1940

2. _Smetana Fanfare_ by Karel Husa 
Written: by 1984

3. Libuse: Fanfares by Václav Nelhybel 
This is actually a work by Smetana that Nelhybel arranged for band.​
4. _Fanfare for Remembrance_ by Herbert Owen Reed

5. _Renascence_ by Herbert Owen Reed 
Written: 1959; USA

6. _George Washington Bridge_ by William Schuman 
Written: 1950; USA

7. _Music for Prague 1968_ by Karel Husa

Conductor: William Berz 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Rutgers Wind Ensemble

Reviews:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=226979

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/Mar10/Fanfares_overtures_8572230.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/May10/Fanfares_overtures_8572230.htm

My only problem is that for Naxos the program notes are weak.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Brahms German Requiem (1964 recording)


----------



## mirepoix

Ah, just what I was needing - another Shostakovich 10.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Handel: Messiah
*Sir Thomas Beecham & The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Vyvyan, Sinclair, Vickers & Tozzi
View attachment 37299


Messiah is piece which has frustrated me somewhat ever since I heard Otto Klemperer's beautiful recording with the Philharmonia. The frustration stems from the availability of the piece individually. It is available in a bargain boxed set - a bargain if you don't own the other works in the box that is. Buying a boxed set for one piece seems a) wasteful and b) takes up more space than necessary. Listening on YouTube is fine for exploring and discovering pieces but far from ideal.

So when I stumbled upon this recording I seized it immediately. Sir Thomas Beecham delivers an incredible performance with _his_ Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.

I find the parallel between Klemperer and his synergistic relationship with the Philharmonia and Beecham's with _his_ Royal Philharmionic quite fascinating. Both yielding exemplary results and both in my eyes being essentially equal in quality - just as in the case of their Mozart and Haydn.

The sound quality of this 1959 recording is wonderful and rich, the vocal/instrumental balance is excellent and the soloists maintain the standards set by the Orchestra and acquit themselves with aplomb.

There is also a short essay by Beecham in the accompanying booklet which is very interesting, though Beecham's insights can never be called dull.

Overall, a fantastic recording :angel:


----------



## SixFootScowl

In my opinion Beecham's Messiah is not Handel's Messiah because Beecham's is a re-orchestration of it. I don't understand the availability issue. I see dozens, if not hundreds, of complete Messiah sets that are not part of a bargain box set. Beecham's Messiah is certainly interesting and very powerful instrumentally, but my preference is for Handel's Dublin version of Messiah.


----------



## Katie

Though backlogged with the promise of phenomenal listening for the rest of the calendar year (i.e., Tosca, Vivarte, Arkiv, Callas 30, and HVK '38/'60 boxes (this pattern may well evidence a disturbing pathology (?!))...I simply couldn't resist picking up the Philips set when I encountered it for $92USD, inclusive, on ebay...just collected it at the PO Box 20 minutes ago...I think I'll allow this VIP to jump the listening queue ("ueue"...utter nonsense) after pending completion of the American Masterworks box/peace Katie









P.S.: Most of y'all probably know this, but I've found an effective way to track price fluctuations is to load up an Amazon "wish list" with desired items and check it occasionally by utilizing the Sort function to identify products on the list for which the cost has dropped (I stick pretty much with those vendors participating through Amazon Fulfillment). For instance, those wonderful Klemperer boxes have just about all fallen between 4-12% since I added them 3 weeks ago/K


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange-


> Sir Thomas Beecham delivers an incredible performance with his Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.


Right: the Royal Philharmonic's a misnomer. It should have been christened the "Beecham Pill-harmonic" (being the scion to the Beecham's Pills fortune).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Florestan said:


> I don't understand the availability issue. I see dozens, if not hundreds, of complete Messiah sets that are not part of a bargain box set.


Do you mean Klemperer versions? It is possible I have been looking in the wrong places.

However, price is a factor. I have seen one or two come up at £34+ - just over twice the price of the boxed set which grates on my nerves a little.

Plus, I'm stubborn 



> In my opinion Beecham's Messiah is not Handel's Messiah because Beecham's is a re-orchestration of it...Beecham's Messiah is certainly interesting and very powerful instrumentally, but my preference is for Handel's Dublin version of Messiah.


I have no problem with re-orchestration so long as the spirit of the piece is not being compromised. Taking advantage of a modern orchestra seems logical to me. In the case of Messiah, for me it sounds fantastic.

The choice of HIP or non-HIP is something we are lucky to have. We don't have to have one or the other - we can have both 

If I may ask, if I were to look into Handel's Dublin version of Messiah - for a second version - in future, is there a particular recording you would recommend? :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two significant Stravinsky gaps now filled with the purchase of the Warner Apex recording of Renard and (the complete) Histoire du soldat (Ensemble Instrumental/Dutoit a.o.). As it's presumably a budget reissue there are no texts, but I can't quibble seeing it only cost about 4 quid and buying the two works together at least avoided possible duplication of at least one work I may already have got had I bought them separately.


----------



## SixFootScowl

AClockworkOrange said:


> If I may ask, if I were to look into ]Handel's Dublin version of Messiah - for a second version - in future, is there a particular recording you would recommend?


I really like this one by the Dunedin Consort:









What happened as I recall is Handel performed Messiah in London and the people disapproved because they did not believe sacred music should be for general entertainment. Next Handel went to Dublin and he changed some of the parts to accommodate the available singers. Messiah was well received in Dublin. So the Dublin version seems to me a bit less ornate, which I like very much. By and large Messiah sets are based on the London Version, and Beecham's re-orchestration likely is too. If I recall correctly Mozart even did a re-orchestration.

In total I have these four Messiahs:








Upper left is all male, which is another way that Handel performed Messiah. While I don't like male alto, the boy sopranos (trebles) sound wonderful.
Upper right is my first ever Messiah, and I believe on original instruments.
Lower left is one of a couple Messiah's that The Sixteen have performed.
And my beloved Dublin version on the lower right.

The only other Dublin version Messiah I am aware of is this one (but it does appear to have a male alto, Michael Chance, which I do not prefer):


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here is a downloadable London version Messiah that is pretty good:
Singakademie Tsukuba

It appears to be non-commercial and free.
Mouse click the track and it plays or
Right click the track and select "save as" then direct it to a folder on your computer to save.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Florestan said:


> I really like this one by the Dunedin Consort:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened as I recall is Handel performed Messiah in London and the people disapproved because they did not believe sacred music should be for general entertainment. Next Handel went to Dublin and he changed some of the parts to accommodate the available singers. Messiah was well received in Dublin. So the Dublin version seems to me a bit less ornate, which I like very much. By and large Messiah sets are based on the London Version, and Beecham's re-orchestration likely is too. If I recall correctly Mozart even did a re-orchestration.
> 
> In total I have these four Messiahs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upper left is all male, which is another way that Handel performed Messiah. While I don't like male alto, the boy sopranos (trebles) sound wonderful.
> Upper right is my first ever Messiah, and I believe on original instruments.
> Lower left is one of a couple Messiah's that The Sixteen have performed.
> And my beloved Dublin version on the lower right.
> 
> The only other Dublin version Messiah I am aware of is this one (but it does appear to have a male alto, Michael Chance, which I do not prefer):





> Here is a downloadable London version Messiah that is pretty good:Singakademie Tsukuba
> 
> It appears to be non-commercial and free.
> Mouse click the track and it plays or
> Right click the track and select "save as" then direct it to a folder on your computer to save.


Thank you for the recommendations Florestan, I will look into these suggestions over the next couple of days when hopefully my internet connection will less temperamental and running faster than it's present glacial pace.


----------



## opus55

Today's catch:









Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
Böhm / Bayreuther Festspiele


----------



## SixFootScowl

Sorry, I missed some of your post. The kemperer version? I am unfamiliar if that is another re-orchestration or not. I checked Amazon and they do have one on CD for $29.95 USD new.

You are correct. I have heard the Beecham Messiah and as I recall it follows the text faithfully, but is more dynamic musically.

Yes it is nice to have so many choices HIP non-HIP.

The one thing to beware of though is there are 1000s of partial sets, Messiah Highlights. Have to be careful you are getting the full set.

My recommendation would be to listen to the free download for the standard Messiah. Definitely look into the Dublin version which can be heard in clips at Amazon and often you can get clips at Allmusic site. The Higgenbottom is more specialized and I would not expect it in too many collections.

Check out there is a thread on favorite Messiahs and they mentioned yet another Dublin version on NAXOS label (appears to have a male alto again), along with a number of other good Messiah recordings. I still stick with the Dunedin Consort Messiah.


----------



## Clayton

Mozart:
Piano Concerto No. 25 in C major, K503
Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K466
Martha Argerich (piano)
Orchestra Mozart, Claudio Abbado









That beautiful, beautiful picture on the back


----------



## mirepoix

Got this today. Never having heard any of it I know nothing about it, however that's the kind of small adventure I enjoy.









Shostakovich - The Bolt. 
Rozhdestvensky. Royal Stockholm Philharmonic.


----------



## Katie

On Amazon.ca, this appears to be a remarkably priced, pending release:

http://www.amazon.ca/Great-Symphonies-Zurich-Years--2014/dp/B00I0IL3FA/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1395231708&sr=1-1&keywords=the+zurich+years

I say Amazon/Canada because the same item is listed for considerably more on the US site (i.e., $73USD versus $299USD); HOWEVER, I'm still trying to pry a copy of the self-proclaimed "in-stock" Fritz Reiner box from their inventory that I ordered back in January at a similarly unbelievable price (in fact, I keep getting promotional emails: "You might be interested in..."; well, yeah...so intrigued that I ordered 3 months ago!!!).

Anyway, thought I'd post given how quickly the prices of these sets can skyrocket (a week after I bought the Reiner box for $99CDN(!!) it was up to $400+CDN)...sittin'-on-the-fence/Katie


----------



## hpowders

Got these two together yesterday:

Haydn "The Creation" Marriner.

Haydn "The Creation" Pearlman.


----------



## Katie

mirepoix said:


> Got this today. Never having heard any of it I know nothing about it, however that's the kind of small adventure I enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 37421
> 
> 
> Shostakovich - The Bolt.
> Rozhdestvensky. Royal Stockholm Philharmonic.


Dear Mire:

Your TC friends are growing most concerned...I'm afraid formal intervention will become necessary should you continue to live life on the razor's edge of utter catastrophe! 

Edit: Any Deadheads catch the (roughly) "Althea" quote?


----------



## cjvinthechair

Vladimir Vycpalek - Czech Requiem/Cantata of the Last Things of Man
David Maslanka - Mass
Vladimir Martynov - Lamentations of Jeremiah.


----------



## Katie

Well, it took all of 12 hours for my sand-in-the-tide-willpower to crumble! Having become familiar with Zinman during a couple trips to Europe, I just couldn't help but pull the trigger on this








And, yes, I've trusted amazon/Canada, but, really, at $83 inclusive it's a stealie


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn Symphonies # 82, 88 and 95.

Thomas Fey, Heidelberg Symphony.

Period performance, you've come a long way baby!

Terrific fun!


----------



## Bloosman

Hi folks...

Just joined the forum so thought this would be a good starting thread...

Have just taken delivery of a boxed Columbia set of vinyl...

Klemperer conducts Wagner (with The Philharmonia)

It's mono, but seems in good nick. Once I clean the discs, I'll hopefully get them played this weekend...

Dougie.


----------



## hpowders

Allan Pettersson Symphony #7.
Antal Dorati, Stockholm Philharmonic.
Intense!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*About Last Night*


----------



## arpeggio

*Michael Daugherty Kick*

I have recently gone on a Michael Daugherty kick and have purchase five albums which contain his music.

Links information about them:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/...&comp_id=74758

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/...63&name_role=4

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/...comp_id=383682

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/...08&name_role=4

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/...comp_id=464218


----------



## samurai

On order from *Amazon:








*Although I already own the Blomstedt and Schmidt traversals of the complete set of Nielsen Symphonies, after listening to Maestro Schonwandt's readings of the *Fourth {"Inextinguishable"} and Fifth on Spotify,* I was simply blown away by the passionate emotive power he and the Danish National Symphony Orchestra brought to these marvelous works, which--in the hands of the right conductor and orchestra--really blaze forth with all of the fiery incandescense with which Nielsen imbued them.* IMHO, *these two works--along with his stormy *First Symphony*--are amongst the finest symphonies ever produced in the twentieth century canon. I was even able to get a somewhat better appreciation of the Nielsen* Sixth {"Sinfonia semplice"}, *which has remained for me anything but "simple", and my least favorite of his symphonic output.


----------



## Tristan

Just bought Carmina Burana with Robert Shaw:









Although I love this recording, I hate how it is divided into 4 huge tracks instead of dividing it into the individual 25 "carmina". Very annoying.


----------



## omega

And I love both of them


----------



## bejart

In transit from 3rd party sellers on Amazon ---


----------



## bejart

As well as these ---


----------



## arpeggio

*Schwantner*






​
Winner of the 2012 Grammy for Best Classical Instrumental Solo.

Reviews:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=570715

http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-16344/?search=1

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/Feb12/Schwantner_8559678.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/May12/Schwantner_percussion_8559678.htm

One piece of misinformation on the liner notes. It states the this CD is the world premier recording of the _Percussion Concerto_. It is not. There is an out of print recording on RCA with Evelyn Glennie, Slatkin and the National Symphony.

The soloist on this recording is Christopher Lamb, the principle percussionist with the New York Philharmonic. The concerto was composed for him.


----------



## Andolink

Brahms string quartets and Tippett piano sonatas:


----------



## tdc

This was long overdue for me - it was pricey, but what are you gonna do?










I also recently picked up a DvD of Schiff performing the Bach French Suites and French Overture.


----------



## Sudonim

bejart said:


> As well as these ---
> 
> View attachment 37797
> View attachment 37798
> View attachment 37799


Sometimes, bejart, I'm surprised that there are still any obscure classical CDs you don't have ...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

The Shaw_ Carmina Burana _was one of the very first classical cd's I've ever bought.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have made a few more purchases :devil:

View attachment 37854


*Havergal Brian: Symphony 1 'The Gothic'*
Sir Adrian Boult & the BBC Sumphony Orchestra

'The Gothic' is one almighty symphony, one which I really enjoy. When I saw this recording available I knew I had to have it. I have heard mixed views on this recording but if what I have heard on Youtube is from this recording I know I will enjoy it.

It will be interesting to compare this with the recording Brabbins made not too long ago. A very underrated symphony.

View attachment 37855


*CPE Bach: Wurttemberg Concertos*
Mahan Esfahani

I have been curious about this recording for a while. The biggest issue being the harpsichord - I am not overly familiar with it to be honest.

Well, there's only one way to find out and this disc has been highly praised so I cannot think of a better start for both the instrument and the composer. Samples sound promising.

View attachment 37861
View attachment 37862


*British Violin Sonatas Volume 1: Walton, Ferguson & Britten*
Tasmin Little & Piers Lane

*RVW: The Lark Ascending, Moeran: Violin Concerto et al.
*Tasmin Little, Sir Andrew Davis & the BBC Philharmonic

I am a huge fan of Tasmin Little following her works on Delius and Richard Strauss. I am also exploring British composers and these are excellent releases.

The British Sonatas sold itself to be honest, if it lives up to the duo's previous releases I'll be most pleased.

The second disc was bought in spite of RVW's Lark Ascending. Like Brahm's Requiem, I seem to have an inordinate number of recordings of this due to it's haphazard inclusion. I'm sure it will be a strong recording but it is Moeran's Concerto which provides the core of the purchase for me with Delius, Holst and Elgar providing some most welcome extras.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Continued:

View attachment 37863


*Berlioz: Harold en Italie et al.*
Philip Dukes & Piers Lane

I purchased this largely for the Liszt/Berlioz transcription after listening to a piano transcription of the Symphoinie Fantastique.

The Viola works are a welcome bonus as I do rather love the Viola. I can never understand the reputation and stick it seems to get.

View attachment 37864


*Gliere: Symphony No. 3*
Falletta & the Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra

This was not a planned purchase, rather a purchase I stumbled into after hearing a sample and being quite taken by it. I know nothing about the composer or the piece as yet beyond what I have heard in a sample of this piece and a sample of another version on YouTube. I am looking forward to learning more.

On a side note, JoAann Falletta has released some very impressive discs of late (or I have discovered them recently...) so I look forward to listening to this properly.

I am looking at number of film score releases from the BBC Philharmonic by Bliss, Korngold, Vaughan Williams and Shostakovich (Vol. 3) but I will have to see what space I can purge for them for now. Samples on all sound interesting though so I'll have to see.


----------



## Vaneyes

AClockworkOrange said:


> I have made a few more purchases.... :devil:
> 
> View attachment 37861
> View attachment 37862


Attractive covers. I'd bet that Ms. Little doesn't miss this hairstyle. 

View attachment 37883


----------



## arpeggio

*Roussel SYMPHONY NO. 1*






​
For additional information see: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=309780

Reviews:

http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-15245/?search=1

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/Jan10/Roussel_symphony1_8570323.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/Feb10/Roussel_symphony1_8570323.htm


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Sorting out my music collection has not been easy but what has surprised me is just how much I have purged. I have brought forward an order I was planning to make later on.

I have also decided to hold back on the film scores I mentioned previously and get them later from iTunes.

As I want to include pictures and I cannot remember for the life of me how to merge album cover images into a single image in photoshop, I will spill onto a second post.

Appropriately the purchases can be split into two groups, one being a new composer and the other plugging gaps in my collection in two other composers. The common link between the two groups being that these are British composers.

This first group is that of York Bowen, a contemporary of Arnold Bax. I discovered York Bowen through his Violin and Viola Sonatas on YouTube and iTunes.

Listening on YouTube is great way to discover music but a lousy way to listen longterm.

So I picked up the following albums.

View attachment 37911
View attachment 37912
View attachment 37913
View attachment 37914
View attachment 37915


Vernon Handley is the conductor who introduced me to the music of Arnold Bax and a number of piece by other British composers. I like his approach and the recordings he appears on are generally well received.

The second album pictured is a new release and appears well received. My passion for chamber works has grown significantly and I have weak spot for Piano Trios thanks to Saint-Saens and Beethoven's own works. Bax's chamber works have also left their mark on me. The Clarinet Sonata is a welcome addition, I have very few of these but I have enjoyed each that I have heard.

I am especially looking forward to the Viola sonatas on the final disc. A wonderful instrument with a sadly maligned reputation.

Sir Andrew Davis seems to be taking on the mantle to fill the breach left by the sad passing of Vernon Handley and Richard Hickox. Whilst I won't make comparisons, if Davis' work on this disc is comparable to his work on Delius and his recent Holst release, I am going to be very happy.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

The second part of my order covers two discs and two composers.

*Havergal Brian: 13th Symphony, Violin Concerto et al.*
Martyn Brabbins & the RNSO

View attachment 37917


An underrated composer, it is nice to see some attention being shone his way. I enjoy Brabbin's previous releases of Brian's symphonies so I anticipate this being a very well recorded and performed instalment too. The RSNO has never disappointed me as yet so this will be an interesting experience.

*Bliss: A Colour Symphony/Cello Concerto/The Enchantress*
Vernonon Handley & the Ulster Orchestra
View attachment 37920


An updated recording of the neglected 'Colour Symphony' and beautiful recording of 'The Enchantress' are the principal attractions here for me with the 'Cello Concerto' being a very welcome bonus. What proved to be the tipping point were JoAnn Falletta's recent recordings with the Ulster Orchestra. The quality of the performances here convinced me to go with this recording as prior to Ms. Falletta I had never heard of the Ulster Orchestra. Thankfully, that ignorance has been banished.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Meet John Steane. . . and Elisabeth Schwarzkopf Too*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Callas, Kiri, and Rossini Too*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 37953
> View attachment 37954
> View attachment 37955
> 
> 
> View attachment 37956
> View attachment 37957


It never occurred to me that books could be listed here 

Looks like you'll be busy


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> It never occurred to me that books could be listed here
> 
> Looks like you'll be busy


Less than all cannot satisfy man.

- William Blake


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> Less than all cannot satisfy man.
> 
> - William Blake


It is what you read when you don't have to that determines what you will be when you can't help it.

Oscar Wilde



* It has been a very long time since I have quoted poetry... :lol:


----------



## Sonata

Just put in a birthday order, technically from my husband, but we both figured it was just easier for me to order myself  Birthday's not for three weeks but I'll try to be a good girl and not open them until then if they arrive sooner!

A very Strauss-ful purchase:

-Strauss: The Great Operas
-Strauss: The Orchestral Music (the remastered Kempe set)
-Strauss: Complete Chamber music.

All told, 41 discs of Strauss bliss. (Also. non classical ordered: Within Temptation's newest album Hydra, and What Lies Beneath the second solo album by Tarja of Nightwish)


----------



## Itullian

Sonata said:


> Just put in a birthday order, technically from my husband, but we both figured it was just easier for me to order myself  Birthday's not for three weeks but I'll try to be a good girl and not open them until then if they arrive sooner!
> 
> A very Strauss-ful purchase:
> 
> -Strauss: The Great Operas
> -Strauss: The Orchestral Music (the remastered Kempe set)
> -Strauss: Complete Chamber music.
> 
> All told, 41 discs of Strauss bliss. (Also. non classical ordered: Within Temptation's newest album Hydra, and What Lies Beneath the second solo album by Tarja of Nightwish)


Those are awesome Strauss sets. Congratulations. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

George Szell and Leonard Bernstein conducting the Cleveland Orchestra and NY Philharmonic respectively in FJ Haydn London Symphonies.

Can't wait for these two to arrive!


----------



## Itullian

hpowders said:


> View attachment 37987
> View attachment 37988
> 
> 
> George Szell and Leonard Bernstein conducting the Cleveland Orchestra and NY Philharmonic respectively in FJ Haydn London Symphonies.
> 
> Can't wait for these two to arrive!


Those are great sets hp. You are aware that theres a Bernstein set that includes the Paris as well?


----------



## Centropolis

My recent purchases. Still spending crap load of money (relative to my earnings).


----------



## Centropolis

And more.......


----------



## Itullian

Centropolis said:


> My recent purchases. Still spending crap load of money (relative to my earnings).
> 
> View attachment 37997
> View attachment 37998
> View attachment 37999
> View attachment 38000
> View attachment 38001


All fantastic sets.


----------



## arpeggio

*Lopse-Graça-PIANO CONCERTOS*






​
For additional information: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=128037&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=466421

reviews:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/July13/Lopes-Graca_orchestral_8572817-92.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/Feb14/LopesGraca_PCs_857281.htm


----------



## Vaneyes

Australia Eloquence* Dvorak* "New World" w. VPO/Kertesz (rec. 1961), cw. LSO/Kertesz "Serenade for Winds" (rec. 1968).

This appears to be the Japanese Universal remastering/transfer of "New World", since its SPARS is now ADD. When I owned the London Weekend Classics of, it was AAD. I never had a problem with the "original" sound, but some did. I think it's one of the most exciting "New World" performances, surpassing Kertesz' later longer-line account with LSO.


----------



## Sonata

Itullian said:


> Those are awesome Strauss sets. Congratulations. :tiphat:


Thank you! I'm quite giddy with anticipation!


----------



## hpowders

Itullian said:


> Those are great sets hp. You are aware that theres a Bernstein set that includes the Paris as well?


Yes, but I already have the Bernstein/Paris. A terrific set by the way!!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> It is what you read when you don't have to that determines what you will be when you can't help it.
> 
> Oscar Wilde


Yeah, the reading never ends. Ha. Ha. Ha.

_Education is what remains when we have forgotten all that we have been taught.

- George Savile, Marquis of Halifax (1633-1695)_


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> Thank you! I'm quite *giddy* with anticipation!


Be careful, now.


----------



## Blake

hpowders said:


> View attachment 37987
> View attachment 37988
> 
> 
> George Szell and Leonard Bernstein conducting the Cleveland Orchestra and NY Philharmonic respectively in FJ Haydn London Symphonies.
> 
> Can't wait for these two to arrive!


Nice. Have you heard Pinnock's version of the 'Sturm und Drang' Symphonies? He's a master conductor. His Handel and Mozart are amazing, as well.


----------



## Morimur

*Witold Lutosławski: Symphonies • Concertos • Choral and Vocal Works*

Excellent 10 CD box-set by the unheralded Polish master.

View attachment 38049
View attachment 38050


----------



## Sudonim

I'm charting the decline and fall of Western civilization with this sample of degenerate art:


----------



## KenOC

Sudonim said:


> I'm charting the decline and fall of Western civilization with this sample of degenerate art.


I think, with this, your job is finished almost before it's begun. :lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

*Cynical, apocalyptic post deleted*


----------



## Morimur

Blancrocher said:


> *Cynical, apocalyptic post deleted*


Come now, we're all cynics.


----------



## DavidA

Visited a local record shop where they had a stack of Original jacket CDs of Murray Perahia. Bought 42 CDs for just over £20. Bargain of the year, I think, so far!


----------



## Blake

The Wolf:

Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields:

Serenades








Quintets, Quartets, etc… for Wind and Strings








Divertimenti


----------



## jtbell

This week, a couple of items from the "pre-loved" CD bins at a store in a nearby city:















And something from amazon.com:


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

*Morninglistening*

Our #MorningListening series on Instagram/Twitter
In reverse order... for the last week.
New releases mostly... but not always.


----------



## realdealblues

Glenn Gould On Television DVD Set

View attachment 38130


I've been waiting for a nice price drop. Amazon still wants like $80 for it and even Amazon sellers want like $65 for it.

It's on sale right now at ArkivMusic for $45!

Great price for any of you GG fans who've been waiting for a better price to pick it up.


----------



## Katie

Having just paid the VISA this evening, I swore (literally, and rather impressively I might add) to suspend purchasing for at least 3 months...then I check the Amazon wish list and find not only that, (1) the pending Living Stereo Vol.2 release has tumbled 10% to $115, but (2) Volume 1, which I've been lusting over at around $200, is being concurrently reissued on 4/15 at just $108...sheesh./Kat

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=living+stereo

EDIT: Is TC currently running any type of 12-step program for this sort of thing? "Hi, my name is Katherine, and I'm a big box junkie"...


----------



## Morimur

Katie said:


> Having just paid the VISA this evening, I swore (literally, and rather impressively I might add) to suspend purchasing for at least 3 months...then I check the Amazon wish list and find not only that, (1) the pending Living Stereo Vol.2 release has tumbled 10% to $115, but (2) Volume 1, which I've been lusting over at around $200, is being concurrently reissued on 4/15 at just $108...sheesh./Kat
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=living+stereo
> 
> EDIT: Is TC currently running any type of 12-step program for this sort of thing? "Hi, my name is Katherine, and I'm a big box junkie"...


Can't blame you, nothing beats a good box set.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Mascagni: Isabeau- Lady Godiva Meets Tristan & Isolde*

I fell in love with Mario del Monaco's Decca recital arias from this fairy-tale opera (yes, it _is_ Mascagni; and it_ isn't _verismo), so I had to get it:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Schwarzkopf-o-rama*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Schwarzkopf, Deux*















_Toujours perdrix_.


----------



## arpeggio

*Lopse-Graça-SYMPHONY*






​
For more information see: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=128037&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=438786

Reviews:

http://www.classicstoday.com/review/lopesgraa-curiously-compelling/?search=1

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/July12/Lopes-Graca_sinfonia_8572892.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/July13/Lopes-Graca_orchestral_8572817-92.htm


----------



## Andolink

Arriaga String Quartets:


----------



## arpeggio

*The Rest of Roussel*



arpeggio said:


> View attachment 37892​


This recording was so great I purchased the rest in the series:

Symphony No. 2

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=190556

Symphony No. 3

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=168579

Symphony No. 4

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=443009

Spider's Banquet Complete Ballet & Padmâvatî Suites

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=687784

The entire series has received outstanding reviews.


----------



## senza sordino

I've been staying in the USA for over a week and with the help of my American friend I took advantage of Amazon Prime. No great deals but generally cheaper than where I reside.
*Sibelius and Grieg String Quartets*
View attachment 38318

*Dvorak Tone Poems*
View attachment 38319

*Delius Violin, cello concerti*
View attachment 38320

*John Williams guitar *
View attachment 38321


and because I was in the land of cheaper stuff, I bought a new pair of shoes and four shirts!!


----------



## senza sordino

And still listing my latest purchases
*Hindmith Violin Concerto and Symphonic Metamorphosis* This is my first Hindmith purchase!
View attachment 38322

*Ferde Grofe Grand Canyon and Mississippi Suites*
View attachment 38323


and something that's not classical, but it's hard to classify.
*John Renbourne Sir John Alot*
View attachment 38324

View attachment 38325

This was first released in 1968 on LP. The first side is renaissance music, but played on a modern guitar. The second side is perhaps classified as folk. There is some pretty nice finger picking work on the guitar by John Renbourne.

My Uncle had the LP, and I made a copy onto tape, which I had since lost. This is my on copy now and the first time I've heard Sir John Alot in years.


----------



## senza sordino

I've got a lot of listening to do
I also purchased these
*Shostakovich Symphony #4* and *DSCH #2&15 *Petrenko with RLPO

*Joseph Joachim Violin Concerti*
View attachment 38326


*Moeran Violin Concerto plus RVW The Lark Ascending and lovely Elgar fillers*
View attachment 38327


*Britten Four Sea Interludes and Sinfonia da Requiem*
View attachment 38328


*Bernstein conducts some string music*
View attachment 38329


definitely my last purchase for a while, and my last post here in this thread for a while. I need to listen and then listen some more.


----------



## Alypius

A few recent acquisitions:


----------



## Sonata

Alypius said:


> A few recent acquisitions:


DO update us on the Busoni music. I am an avid piano music lover and that cover art is so intruiging!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Live performances of Handel's Israel in Egypt and Handel's Messiah by the Akademisk Orkester with the Akademisk Kor, conducted by Morten Topp, on Scandinavian Classics label. One of the selling points to me was that it is one of the very few offerings of Israel in Egypt that has a female alto.


----------



## bejart

Now in transit from various Amazon sellers ---


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn, 12 London Symphonies, Sir Colin Davis, Concertgebouw.

Looking forward to these!


----------



## AH music

hpowders said:


> View attachment 38396
> View attachment 38397
> 
> 
> FJ Haydn, 12 London Symphonies, Sir Colin Davis, Concertgebouw.
> 
> Looking forward to these!


My first Haydn record was CfP I think (Classics for Pleasure) Raymond Leppard, Surprise and Drum Roll. My next purchase of symphonies was this set, which has been the foundation for my growing appreciation of Haydn. Not much personal comparison with other versions, but these Davis recordings have been always satisfied. Hope you enjoy - will be interesting to see how you think they fare against the likes of Szell and Bernstein. I recently obtained the Fischer set (all 104 as MP3 edition on 8 discs - which work on my computer but don't transfer onto iTunes, neither do they play on my 1990's music centre) and they complement each other well, because Fischer recorded the London symphonies early in the project and they are not generally so well regarded. Wonderful to discover so many of the early symphonies are just as great as personal favourites like 93, 99, 101 and 102.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Mahler: Symphony 8*
Jansons & the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
View attachment 38409


Supplied as both SACD & Blu Ray Visual recording, this is an excellent release. I have heard some fragments from this recording, enough to make me curious.

Reviews seem favourable and though I cannot for the life of me remember which symphony, I enjoyed Jansons performance of another Mahler symphony.

I cannot wait for this to arrive.

Between Mahler's Eighth and Brian's First, I am definitely in an interesting listening space right now


----------



## hpowders

AH music said:


> My first Haydn record was CfP I think (Classics for Pleasure) Raymond Leppard, Surprise and Drum Roll. My next purchase of symphonies was this set, which has been the foundation for my growing appreciation of Haydn. Not much personal comparison with other versions, but these Davis recordings have been always satisfied. Hope you enjoy - will be interesting to see how you think they fare against the likes of Szell and Bernstein. I recently obtained the Fischer set (all 104 as MP3 edition on 8 discs - which work on my computer but don't transfer onto iTunes, neither do they play on my 1990's music centre) and they complement each other well, because Fischer recorded the London symphonies early in the project and they are not generally so well regarded. Wonderful to discover so many of the early symphonies are just as great as personal favourites like 93, 99, 101 and 102.


I kind of already know how they will fare against Bernstein. I have a single Davis CD of #93, 94 and 96.
Davis is a bit faster in the slow movements and especially faster in the minuets. I've grown to love Bernstein's lumbering minuets! What I don't like about some Bernstein Haydn performances: # 94, 96, 102, in particular is the almost unplayable speed of the finales. Davis is just right in the finales, in my opinion. His finale to the "Surprise" is the best I've ever heard.

Also, the Concertgebouw outplays the NY Philharmonic, in my opinion.

Szell is fine, but they are basically straightforward performances.

The one performance in the Bernstein set which is his best, in my opinion is of #99. Never heard a better one. Doubt if Davis will top it.

Got both double CD sets for a song. The delivery charges cost more than the CDs. :lol:


----------



## arpeggio

*Danielpour-DARKNESS IN THE ANCIENT VALLEY*






​
For more information see: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=2714&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=476922

I was unable to locate any reviews of the recording but I did find a review of the premier with the Nashville Symphony: http://www.nashvillescene.com/nashville/composer-richard-danielpours-latest-work-pays-heartfelt-tribute-to-the-victims-of-iranian-tyranny/Content?oid=2678449

Since I could not locate a review of the recording I will have to subject you dear reader to my highly opinionated observations.

Richard Danielpour is one of my favorite living composers. I like the way he has succeeded to achieving a unique soundworld within the confines of a traditional tonal system. (This does not mean I have given up on Carter.)


----------



## DrKilroy

Best regards, Dr


----------



## cjvinthechair

A few lovely (mainly) choral discs recently arrived:

Bernhard Lewkovitch - Apollo's Art (accompanied & a cappella pieces from Denmark)
Nicolas Flagello - Passion of Martin Luther King, The Land
Paul Patterson - Mass of the Sea, Sinfonia for Strings.

Isn't E-Bay wonderful ! One of my rare visits to the (depressingly few) pre-owned disc shops in London this w/e - hope for some gems to bore you with next week !


----------



## cjvinthechair

arpeggio said:


> View attachment 38426​
> For more information see: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=2714&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=476922
> 
> I was unable to locate any reviews of the recording but I did find a review of the premier with the Nashville Symphony: http://www.nashvillescene.com/nashville/composer-richard-danielpours-latest-work-pays-heartfelt-tribute-to-the-victims-of-iranian-tyranny/Content?oid=2678449
> 
> Since I could not locate a review of the recording I will have to subject you dear reader to my highly opinionated observations.
> 
> Richard Danielpour is one of my favorite living composers. I like the way he has succeeded to achieving a unique soundworld within the confines of a traditional tonal system. (This does not mean I have given up on Carter.)


Thoroughly agree - have you come across his (very new) disc 'Towards a Season of Peace' ? I haven't yet - looking out for a decent price first !


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I picked up a couple of new releases yesterday which I didn't know were coming out until I saw them on the shelf.

*Brahms: The Violin Sonatas*
Leonidas Kavakos & Yuja Wang
View attachment 38507


Admittedly, whilst I am not familiar with Leonidas Kavakos, I am a huge fan of Yuja Wang. Kavakos previous release of Brahms' Violin Concerto seems to be rated highly though and I have never been disappointed with any of Yuja Wang's previous releases.

*Mozart: Requiem *(Reconstruction...)
John Butt & the Dunedin Consort et al.

View attachment 38508


I have been curious about the Dunedin Consort for a little while now. Mozart is a composer I have come to appreciate more and more as I have listened to areas of his output beyond his symphonies. I have also, become curious about HIP so for me this is the ideal companion recording for my copy of Marriner's recording with the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.

*Ravel: Ma Mere L'Oye & Musorgsky/Ravel: Pictures at an Exhibition*
Jos Van Immerseel & Anima Eterna Bruges
View attachment 38510


My curiosity here lies in the Ravel and the ensemble. I have heard much about the ensemble but I haven't actually heard it myself.

My knowledge of Ravel is limited but growing gradually though of course I am familiar with his orchestration of Musorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition.

I have actually had chance to test this disc albeit briefly and I am very pleased with it. The sound quality is fantastic and the performance at first listen definitely seized my attention.

I have always had a mental block when it comes to HIP following a number of bad experiences. Releases such as this have definitely opened my mind. This is an ensemble I may follow in future.

*Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle*
Esa Pekka Salonen & the Philharmonia
View attachment 38515


Bartok is a composer I started to tentatively explore a little while ago but for various reasons (other composers primarily) was sidelined. I noted this release first on iTunes and the samples sounded very interesting. I have always been a fan of the Philharmonia and the the soloists (Tomlinson and DeYoung) sound great.

There may be stronger versions available (in fact I would be surprised if this were not the case) but after listening to samples and testing the disc very briefly, I am more than happy with this disc as introductory recording. The sound quality is excellent, balance of voice and orchestra well balanced and the Philharmonia sound in great form.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

One purchase I made last week was this recording of arias by *Elisabeth Schwarzkopf*, following a recommendation from Marschallin Blair. This is a fantastic album and was an absolute steal at £3. I'd say it were worth the price of purchase for the wonderful performance with Christ Ludwig of _"__Euch Lüften, die mein Klagen"._
View attachment 38516


----------



## Aggelos

Purchased the following









http://www.octavia.co.jp/shop/exton/005768.html









http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/cat/4791074













http://www.toccataclassics.com/cddetail.php?CN=TOCC0092
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/May13/Liszt_transcriptions_TOCC0092.htm


----------



## Aggelos

And these as well









http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/May13/Wagner_Transcriptions_TOCC0171.htm
http://www.toccataclassics.com/cddetail.php?CN=TOCC0151









http://www.toccataclassics.com/cddetail.php?CN=TOCC0034
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2011/Oct11/Shostakovich_TOCC0034.htm









http://www.alba.fi/en/shop/products/5008
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Sept13/Wagner_transcriptions_ABCD353.htm


----------



## Alypius

Sonata said:


> DO update us on the Busoni music. I am an avid piano music lover and that cover art is so intruiging!












Sonata, sorry to be slow in responding. You asked about this new collection of Busoni's music by Marc-Andre Hamelin (Hyperion, 2013). Busoni's music is new to me, but I have had very good experiences with letting Hamelin lead me to composers that I was unfamiliar with: Alkan, Scriabin, Medtner. This new release is both a magnificent performance and a magnificent recording. Busoni is similar to Scriabin, Szymanowski, and Medtner in a certain sense: namely, a composer whose training and instinct is towards Romanticism but who is a sensitive artist finding himself coping with the new currents of modernism in its various guises. Medtner's approach was to reject modernism and embrace a baroque version of late romanticism. Syzmanowski's was to embrace modernist currents and made them his own -- and to good effect. Busoni took a similar tack though his music is very different. He was a music theorist as well as a virtuoso pianist and embraced a "pantonalism" theory. But he was also moved by Bach. In fact, his transcriptions and reworkings of Bach may be his best known works. Don't let that drive you off. For those who enjoy Scriabin, this is music that will appeal to you. Since this is a large 3 CD set, where to start? I would recommend 4 Sonatinas that make up disc 2 (especially "Ad usum infantis" (BV 268). A couple of excerpts from reviews:



> "The late piano works of Ferruccio Busoni can be characterized as virtuoso music par excellence, and because of their contrapuntal complexity, harmonic density, and technical difficulty, these pieces can have no greater champion than Marc-André Hamelin, the virtuoso's virtuoso. This Hyperion set of three CDs presents music that is far from well-known, and its obscurity adds another layer of unnecessary mystery. However, Hamelin is just the artist to sweep that all aside and present these seldom played pieces with clarity, precision, and élan to make them truly impressive. Busoni's music transcends any fixed style and is more than pastiche, though much of his work shows the influence of J.S. Bach, whose music Busoni frequently adapted for the modern piano and found to be a constant source of inspiration.... Hamelin is perhaps the best guide to the complicated world of Busoni, and thanks to his astonishing playing, this music communicates more directly and powerfully than many other attempts by other pianists. Hyperion's recording is clear and reasonably close to the piano, so virtually every note can be heard."
> -Blair Sanderson (All Music Guide). Rating: ****½ (out of a possible 5).





> "Though Ferruccio Busoni routinely gets a few pages in surveys of the music of the first half of the 20th century, he remains an elusive figure, hard to place convincingly in context. He was one of the great pianists of his time, and his writings on the future of music are often far-sighted, but his importance as a composer seems to escape us... The core of that output is the vast amount of music Busoni composed for piano. But apart from the transcriptions of Bach, most of those works are rarely heard today; that's partly because they, like so much of Busoni's music, have become unfashionable, but more importantly, it's because much of it is so difficult to play, and few pianists have the time and the technique to devote to music that is so little-known. Marc-André Hamelin is the shining exception... He ... has now assembled an extensive collection of solo piano works from the last 15 years of Busoni's life. Some of this music has apparently never been recorded before... Hamelin handles all of this with great intelligence. There's a swagger when the music demands it, a fabulously refined sense of sonority and transparency when required. The technical challenges are surmounted so effortlessly that you begin to take the confidence of his playing for granted, when in fact it's a remarkable achievement."
> -Andrew Clements (Guardian, Oct. 31, 2013). Rating: **** (of 5)


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Vaneyes

We're off to see the wizard...well sort of. *Gliere* 3...another. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes - You stole my thunder! I was just coming here to report this very purchase! I've listened to it twice now and think it's really great. 

My first version by Botstein and the LSO is going in the trash can. Maybe I oughta listen to it one last time before giving it the heave-ho, but life is short.

Ilya Muromets is my favorite superhero. He didn't get his super powers until he was 33.


----------



## Guest

After the shocking setback of the *Vaneyes Incident*, I am struggling to reassert my individuality. Ok, digging deep here...









Checking out this Lisitsa bird. Slava Ukraina.


----------



## Vaneyes

BPS said:


> Vaneyes - You stole my thunder! I was just coming to report this very purchase!
> 
> I've listened to it twice now and think it's really great. My version by Botstein and the LSO is going in the trash can. Maybe I oughta listen to it one last time before giving it the heave-ho, but *life is short.*


Right on, BPS. Enjoy!

My only Botstein, IIRC (eventually culled), was Popov Symphony 1, Shostakovich Theme and Variations. :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Vaneyes said:


> My only Botstein, IIRC (eventually culled), was Popov Symphony 1, Shostakovich Theme and Variations. :tiphat:


I have that recording. Somebody called Weinberg "like Shostakovich, but without the genius." I'd call Popov "like Shostakovich, but more irritating."

Apologies to whoever recommended it to me -- somebody around here I think.


----------



## arpeggio

*Roberta Sierra*






​
This is new composer for me. I was introduce to his music at an U. S. Army Band concert.

Additional information: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=11196&name_role1=1&comp_id=244644&bcorder=15&name_id=204583&name_role=3

Review: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Dec13/Sierra_sy4_chamber_8559738.htm


----------



## arpeggio

*Ivan Karabits*






​
Two new interesting composers for me.

Additional information: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Name/Ivan-Karabits/Composer/6143-1

Reviews:

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2013/mar/21/karabits-concertos-silvestrov-elegie-review

http://www.classical-music.com/review/concertos-orchestra-1-3-karabits-%E2%80%A2-silvestrov

http://audaud.com/2013/05/ivan-karabits-concertos-for-orchestra-no-1-musical-gift-to-kiev-no-2-no-3-lamentations-valentin-silvestrov-two-elegies-elegie-abschiedsserenad/

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Apr13/Karabits_concertos_8572633.htm


----------



## Andolink

*Joseph Wölfl*: String Quartets









*Johannes Brahms*: Cello Sonatas


----------



## Andolink

In my mailbox today--

*Johannes Brahms*: Violin Sonatas on period instruments


----------



## Alypius

Finally picked up a few American composers whose works I happened upon in the last year:

*Gidon Kremer / Kent Nagano, John Adams: Violin concerto / Shaker Loops*










*Leonard Bernstein / NY Philharmonic, Schuman: Symphonies nos. 3 & 8 (Bernstein Century series)*










*Leonard Bernstein / NY Philharmonic, Roy Harris: Symphoniy no. 3 / Thompson: Symphony no. 2 (Bernstein Century series)*


----------



## arpeggio

*Penderecki: PIANO & FLUTE CONCERTOS*






​
This the second recording I have picked that has the _Piano Concerto_, according to most reviews, this appears to have the best recording of the _Flute Concerto_.

Based on some of the entries I have read, it seems that I am one of the few who enjoys Penderecki's music from both his early avant-garde period and his later romantic works.

Additional information of this recording: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=871510

Reviews:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/May13/Penderecki_8572696_212_482.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/June13/Penderecki_concertos_8572696.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/July13/Penderecki_concertos_8572696.htm

http://www.naxos.com/reviews/reviewslist.asp?catalogueid=8.572696&languageid=EN


----------



## MagneticGhost

Small renaissance-fest.

And the Victoria was Autorip. Result. So no waiting for post and then spending ages ripping a box set. 
Already listening to it now and it's sweet as.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A couple of purchases, some physical and some iTunes. On the physical side of things:*

Beethoven: The Complete Sonatas for Violin & Piano*
Isabelle Faust & Alexander Melnikov
View attachment 38765


This was love at first listen, both Faust and Melnikov are in superb form making this purchase a no brainer. The recording quality is a perfect match for the quality of the performances contained within. The Kreutzer sonata actually exceeds the recording made Perlman and Ashkenazy.

*Mozart: The String Quartets*
The Hagen Quartet 
View attachment 38766


The decision of whose recording of Mozart's String Quartets has been quite the puzzle. For the longest time, I was thinking of the Amadeus Quartet. That changed however, when I heard a sample of these recordings. Not to take anything away from the the Amadeus Quartet but these seemed to click with me much more quickly and easily.

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5*
Klaus Tennstedt & the Munchner Philharmoniker
View attachment 38767


Being a huge fan of Klaus Tennstedt, the only reason I have ordered now and not sooner is simply that it has taken a while for it to come in stock.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

On the iTunes (aka the Dark Side) front I have mainly been picking up soundtrack recordings by Korngold, Bliss and Bax.

View attachment 38769
View attachment 38770
View attachment 38771
View attachment 38772


For me, the best soundtracks are those which both supplement the films or plays to which they are composed for but at the same time can stand in their own right (well, to me anyhow - music is highly subjective after all). I have been contemplating these for a while and I have finally taken the plunge.

Korngold is quite the dark horse. The samples were good but listening to the music in full, I am hooked. I will definitely look into Korngold in the future.


----------



## MagneticGhost

And just bought the Hilliard Ensemble singing more jewels of the Renaissance for a piffling 14 pounds of your English Sterling.
UK friends. Rush over to AmazUK while it's this cheap. 8 CD set including AutoRip. Nice!!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Florestan said:


> Live performances of Handel's Israel in Egypt and Handel's Messiah by the Akademisk Orkester with the Akademisk Kor, conducted by Morten Topp, on Scandinavian Classics label. One of the selling points to me was that it is one of the very few offerings of Israel in Egypt that has a female alto.


Just ordered the Brahms German Requiem from same Akademisk Orkester.


----------



## arpeggio

*Rózsa STRING QUARTETS & STRING TRIO*






​
For additional information see: http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.572903

For reviews see:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Dec13/Rozsa_quartets_8572903.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/Feb14/Rozsa_quartets_8572903.htm


----------



## Guest

Retail therapy:









Terpsichore, Muse of the Dance


----------



## AClockworkOrange

The process of organising my music collection is proving to be quite the boggler. Granted, this is entirely self-inflicted but still, I am engaged in the CD Shuffle.

I am thinning out (aka Purging)much of my Heavy Metal collection. Though it is all backed up in ALAC, my tastes have changed in some areas so an alarming number of CD's will be winging their way to charity shops for rehoming.

My blues collection has become that touch leaner. Not a Classical purchase but I have just added a 4 CD compilation of Sister Rosetta Tharpe (Nobody's Fault But Mine... seems appropriate, ha), A 2 CD compilation of Big Mama Thornton and an album with the Muddy Waters Blues Band. Both of these singers are simply phenomenal.

Ahem. Back on topic I have broken a rule in looking into a new composer - *Malcolm Arnold*. I first came across the name I believe on the original performance of Jon Lord's Concerto for Group and Orchestra in which he was the conductor. Whilst looking at film scores in my earlier order on iTunes, I notice Arnold but my priorities were elsewhere. This changed with the String Quartets and a reminder of his Fantasy for Recorder and String Quartet. I wanted to explore a range of his styles both Chamber and Symphonic. On the latter, I was persuaded by the presence of Vernon Handley at the helm of the London Philharmonic Orchestra. As these albums are on Amazon's auto-rip, I am listening to the first String Quartet at present. The Maggini Quartet sound as compelling here as they do in Bax's sound world.
View attachment 38813
View attachment 38814
View attachment 38815


Next up are two gap-pluggers by *York Bowen*. I have become increasingly interested in chamber music ever since I began listening to examples particularly by Saint-Saens, Britten, Bax and Dvorak. The first disc is a double release including a number of Sonatas for Piano and various wind instruments, a Horn Quintet and a pair of Trios. Performed by Enymion whose previous recording of Viola/Violin sonatas I really enjoyed, I look forward to listening to this in full.

View attachment 38816


The second is *Joop Celis* performing a number of Bowen's Piano Works. I love York Bowen's Piano Concertos and the samples I have heard from this set are most promising - both in terms of performance and recording.

View attachment 38817


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My next gap-plugger is this release of *Symphonies 9 & 11 by Havergal Brian*. I have been looking for these come back in stock for a little while and finally one copy was available so I snatched it up.
View attachment 38818


Arnold Bax is a composer who I have become quite hooked upon. *The Truth About Russian Dancers and From Dusk till Dawn* performed by Bryden Thomson & the London Philharmonic Orchestra immediately caught my eye. I love Ballet scores and until I saw this release I was unaware that these works existed. I have always preferred Handley or Hickox in the past but I have wanted to give Bryden Thomson an opportunity so here is his chance.

View attachment 38819


My final purchase is something I have laid down my reservations to try - Opera in English. I have always had a mental block here, preferring the original language of composition. However, in this instance my curiosity has gotten the better of me and I have chosen one of my favourite operas to try this with - Berg's Lulu. The samples I have heard sound interesting - unusual due to the language - but that is obviously to be expected.

View attachment 38820


----------



## Katie

ACOrange: Having discerned your subltle pattern of voracious musical acquisitions since joining, I'd like to suggest "we" take steps now to safeguard your estimable collection, "keep it all the (TC) family" you might say. Thus, I propose the following addendum to your Last Will and Testament, which I'm sure your solicitor will find legally viable:

I do give and bequeath to my dear friend and TC compatriot, Katherine G., the entirety of my musical collection, encompassing all genres and mediums, including, but not limited to, compact discs, vinyl records, and electronic downloads or conversions stored digitally on divers devices such as cellphones, computers, iPads, etc., owned by me and held for my personal use at the time of my death.

And while I hesitate to sound overly ambitious, you could always add, "including cash on hand in bank accounts in my own name, or securities, choses in action or other intangibles".... 

P.S.: I should very much like to hear your opinion of the operatic material in english after you've had a consummate listen!


----------



## MaxB

Mahler: Das Lied Von Der Erde, (Chamber Version) / Perl, Romberger, Rugamer, Detmolder Kammerorchester


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Katie said:


> ACOrange: Having discerned your subltle pattern of voracious musical acquisitions since joining, I'd like to suggest "we" take steps now to safeguard your estimable collection, "keep it all the (TC) family" you might say. Thus, I propose the following addendum to your Last Will and Testament, which I'm sure your solicitor will find legally viable:
> 
> I do give and bequeath to my dear friend and TC compatriot, Katherine G., the entirety of my musical collection, encompassing all genres and mediums, including, but not limited to, compact discs, vinyl records, and electronic downloads or conversions stored digitally on divers devices such as cellphones, computers, iPads, etc., owned by me and held for my personal use at the time of my death.
> 
> And while I hesitate to sound overly ambitious, you could always add, "including cash on hand in bank accounts in my own name, or securities, choses in action or other intangibles"....
> 
> P.S.: I should very much like to hear your opinion of the operatic material in english after you've had a consummate listen!


:lol: I wouldn't hold out for cash, heavens no! All gone...

Voracious is the kindest term someone has ever used for my purchasing pattern, I have always been an all or nothing kind guy with music (he says, stating the blindly obvious...)

I daren't show this post around at home otherwise you'll end up with an early inheritance...

I haven't laughed so hard in a long time, thanks Katie, you have just made day 

* Really though, I am taking a breather from shopping now to listen through what I have. I wouldn't want to bequeath anything I haven't listened too...:devil:


----------



## cjvinthechair

Good w/e at the 'pre-owned' shops :

Philip Feeney - Dracula ballet
David Amram - Symphony 'Songs of the Soul'
Timo-Juhani Kyllonen - Symphony no. 1/Accordion Concerto
Bo Holten - Sinfonia Concertante/Clarinet Concerto
Nikos Skalkottas - Mayday Spell/Double bass Concerto
Khachatoor Avedissian - Armenian Genocide Victims' Oratorio
John Mcleod - The Gokstad Ship/The Whispered Name.

Can provide info. if anyone remotely interested !


----------



## DaveS

Mahler 7. Van Beinum, Concertgebouw. Rather difficult to find. Not the best audio but an important first release.


----------



## bejart

Andolink said:


> *Joseph Wölfl*: String Quartets
> 
> View attachment 38664


Andolink --
Hope you enjoy the Wolfl as much as I do. Reviewed it here and gave it 5 stars ---
http://www.amazon.com/Woelfl-3-String-Quartets-Joseph/product-reviews/B006ZRIJJ6/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

These are in transit from 3rd party sellers on Amazon, from both the US and UK ---


































As well as this one for which I couldn't find a suitable image:

Sperger/Quantz/Dragonetti/Le Blanc: Works for Viola, Flute and Double Bass


----------



## bejart

Also picked this up from Amazon.UK









as well as 2 from the previous post which I lay squarely at the feet of a poster here (I can't remember who it was). He noticed my affinity for the obscure and offbeat, and introduced me to http://www.radioswissclassic.ch/en.

This may be the death of my bank account since it has opened up a whole new area of temptation. They play little-known composers and works not available here in the states with direct links to Amazon.uk listings.

I don't know whether to be miserable or delirious. Or who to blame for my condition ---


----------



## Haydn man

Decided to get this after some consideration
The playing and recording seem typically Chandos quality


----------



## maestro267

My ninth disc of Penderecki's music. A tenth is on the way.


----------



## science

maestro267 said:


> My ninth disc of Penderecki's music. A tenth is on the way.


You might try some Ryu Jeajoon, too. He's one of Penderecki's students, and some people say his music sounds just like Penderecki.


----------



## hpowders

Schoenberg, Piano Concerto, Uchida/Boulez.

Just ordered this one!


----------



## Bas

Ludwig van Beethoven - Complete String Quartets
By Alban Berg Quartet, on EMI


----------



## Sonata

Alypius said:


> Sonata, sorry to be slow in responding. You asked about this new collection of Busoni's music by Marc-Andre Hamelin (Hyperion, 2013). Busoni's music is new to me, but I have had very good experiences with letting Hamelin lead me to composers that I was unfamiliar with: Alkan, Scriabin, Medtner. This new release is both a magnificent performance and a magnificent recording. Busoni is similar to Scriabin, Szymanowski, and Medtner in a certain sense: namely, a composer whose training and instinct is towards Romanticism but who is a sensitive artist finding himself coping with the new currents of modernism in its various guises. Medtner's approach was to reject modernism and embrace a baroque version of late romanticism. Syzmanowski's was to embrace modernist currents and made them his own -- and to good effect. Busoni took a similar tack though his music is very different. He was a music theorist as well as a virtuoso pianist and embraced a "pantonalism" theory. But he was also moved by Bach. In fact, his transcriptions and reworkings of Bach may be his best known works. Don't let that drive you off. For those who enjoy Scriabin, this is music that will appeal to you. Since this is a large 3 CD set, where to start? I would recommend 4 Sonatinas that make up disc 2 (especially "Ad usum infantis" (BV 268). A couple of excerpts from reviews:


Thank you for such a thought out response!


----------



## opus55

bejart said:


> Andolink --
> Hope you enjoy the Wolfl as much as I do. Reviewed it here and gave it 5 stars ---
> http://www.amazon.com/Woelfl-3-String-Quartets-Joseph/product-reviews/B006ZRIJJ6/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
> 
> These are in transit from 3rd party sellers on Amazon, from both the US and UK ---
> 
> View attachment 38860
> 
> 
> As well as this one for which I couldn't find a suitable image:
> 
> Sperger/Quantz/Dragonetti/Le Blanc: Works for Viola, Flute and Double Bass


Some day.. some day I'm going to get my hands on those Quatuor Mosaiques box set.


----------



## AH music

First CD purchase for some time, but the start of a bit of a birthday spree.


----------



## Polyphemus

AH music said:


> First CD purchase for some time, but the start of a bit of a birthday spree.
> 
> View attachment 39020


Happy hunting and let there be bargains.


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn, String Quartets, Opus 76.
Quatuor Mosaiques.
Period performances; gut strings.
Looking forward to receiving this!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Early seventies Kiri!









For the cast.









For Janowitz.


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Headphone Hermit

AH music said:


> First CD purchase for some time, but the start of a bit of a birthday spree.
> 
> View attachment 39020


if you like it, go for the Bantock box-set on Hyperion - I find it to be much better than the (worthy) Naxos set .... and isn't much more expensive if my memory serves me right


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Okay, that's enough posting for now. . .


----------



## SixFootScowl

This, a most wonderful and beautiful Messiah yet:


----------



## arpeggio

*Rossini Overtures*






​
For more information see: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=133645

I could not find any reviews of this recordings so you will have to put up with my faulty observations.

This is a set of Rossini Overtures that is a compilation from several sources. The original recordings are all old analog ones with different conductors and orchestras. As a result recordings are very uneven. For most of them the recordings and performances are very good. A few are weak.

One recording and performance is awful, _Il turco in Italia_. It is and old monaural recording. Is EMI telling that this is only decent recording they had in their catalogue. Warning to 'superhorn'. The horn solo will make you cry.


----------



## AH music

Next set of purchases arrived, a couple more still to come.... CPE Bach 5 CD set of sonatas, Borodin complete piano music, Pleyel wind serenades.


----------



## shadowdancer

The Mahler Cycle reached the outrageous price of USD 29


----------



## arpeggio

*Sorry*



arpeggio said:


> View attachment 39092​
> For more information see: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=133645
> 
> I could not find any reviews of this recordings so you will have to put up with my faulty observations.
> 
> This is a set of Rossini Overtures that is a compilation from several sources. The original recordings are all old analog ones with different conductors and orchestras. As a result recordings are very uneven. For most of them the recordings and performances are very good. A few are weak.
> 
> One recording and performance is awful, _Il turco in Italia_. It is and old monaural recording. Is EMI telling that this is only decent recording they had in their catalogue. Warning to 'superhorn'. The horn solo will make you cry.


Sorry about the typos and bad grammar in the last paragraph.  It should read:

"One recording and performance is awful, _Il turco in Italia_. It is an old monaural recording. Is EMI telling us that this is the only decent recording that they had in their catalogue. Warning to 'superhorn'. The horn solo will make you cry."


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Just got a real bargain. Bartók's Concerto for Orchestra published by Boosey & Hawkes in their Hawkes Pocket Scores edition. Found it in a second hand bookshop for $5!


----------



## Guest

Downloaded the newest 3-disc lollapalooza from Jordi Savall for $11 on 7digital. 7digital consistently mis-prices Savall's multi-disc albums, so there's more where that bargain came from.









Hat tip to Vesuvius for mentioning this on on the "Pieces that have blown you away" thread. I have listened and can say it is very enjoyable music, very accessible.


----------



## hpowders

FJ Haydn, London Symphonies, Kuijken, La Petite Bande.

Just ordered from Japan.
Period performances.


----------



## mirepoix

Parrenin Quartet. Bought this for the Debussy.


----------



## hpowders

Don't let Ravel hear you say that!


----------



## Selby

mirepoix said:


> Parrenin Quartet. Bought this for the Debussy.
> 
> View attachment 39208


How is it? I like both the Ebene and Belcea recordings, for context.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^It's cool - he's not a member here. I think...


----------



## mirepoix

Mitchell said:


> How is it? I like both the Ebene and Belcea recordings, for context.


I don't have much to compare it to. However when I've listened to it more than once I'll post my thoughts. Having said that, on the initial listen it seems rather bold and honest. Hmmm...don't know if I'm quite equipped yet to offer much of an informed opinion.


----------



## science

Got this continuing to fill out the odds and ends from the Lumieres box. I look forward to it because of its mixed reviews, and because it is the first "late" box that I have - I have the Alban Berg and the Emerson String Quartet boxes, and I conscientiously listen to them beginning to end, so that by the time I get to the late quartets things are running together a bit. Hopefully this will remedy that.

(Didn't realize until just now that I could probably break the ABQ box into the original, smaller albums if I did some research.)










Got this as a step toward eventually fulfilling one of my commands. (Please my friends do go there and second the commands you agree with; feel free to add your own if you have any that you prefer to the existing ones. Keep in mind that I'm a classical newbie and introduce me to the repertoire most important to you!)










I've wanted this for a long time; it'll be my 3rd recording of the _letzte Lieder_ after Janowitz/Karajan, which I've had forever without forming any strong attachments, and Norman/Masur, which I like a lot. I look forward to a comparative listening session soon!

Back in a moment with more.


----------



## science

I just listened to Grumiaux's recording of 1041 and 1042 yesterday, and this is my sixth recording of those pieces. So I got it for the Gubaidulina, of course. I don't mind the Bach. I might even like it....










Having these two concertos by Kovacevich/Davis and Zimerman/Karajan, as well as the Schumann by Pollini/Abbado, Argerich/Rostropovich, and Janis/Skrowaczewski; and the Grieg by Jandó/Ligeti, my own judgment would have considered myself well satisfied, but this is another command fulfiller, and I'm looking forward to another comparative listening project when the time comes.

Again, let me beg you to go to that thread and give me some more commands. I need your assistance!


----------



## bejart

These are on the way from 3rd party vendors on Amazon ---


----------



## DaveS

Possibly cheating, but I also posted something about this on the current listening column.


----------



## Op.123

Pg. 466. My favourite k. Number

Anyway... Mozart piano concerto 24 and 13 - Howard Shelley


----------



## cjvinthechair

Osvaldo Golijov: Ainadamar

Never buy opera - for this I made an exception. Special composer !


----------



## science

cjvinthechair said:


> Osvaldo Golijov: Ainadamar
> 
> Never buy opera - for this I made an exception. Special composer !


Yes, and that is a wonderful work. Congratulations on a great purchase!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Bought both of these today and I am very happy that I did!
Now I finally have the rest of the symphonies (minus Kullervo) in Berglund's Helsinki cycle, which I like very much, and also I found a recording of the world premiere of the Stanhope Piccolo Concerto which I saw last year with friends! I even sent a message on twitter to the composer saying how much I enjoyed it. 
And I can never go wrong with Adès.


----------



## JCarmel

'The Art of Melancholy' Songs by John Dowland Iestyn Davies, countertenor Thomas Dunford, lute









'In Renaissance medicine, Melancholia was officially a disease...a preponderance of black bile, in a body whose 'humours' were ill-tempered, out of balance.' to quote from the accompanying booklet to this cd.
I've listened through to the disc a couple of times now over several sessions (and I have visited the Bathroom, to check on my black bile preponderances) and I'm pleased to inform that both are more than acceptable. However, I feel that if I were to listen to all 20 tracks in one sitting, then they might not be!
I love Iestyn's countertenor voice...it has a focus and a clarity that 'hits the spot' for me & I appreciate his sincerity/seriousness of style that convinces in music such as this.

There is a monthly sampler to download in mp3/Flac that contains a sample from this recording....one of it's 'cheerier' numbers, perhaps?!

http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_HYP201404&vw=dc


----------



## MagneticGhost

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Just got a real bargain. Bartók's Concerto for Orchestra published by Boosey & Hawkes in their Hawkes Pocket Scores edition. Found it in a second hand bookshop for $5!


By coincidence, I got the pocket score of Bartok's Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta from a local 2nd Hand Shop last week for £3


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Bought both of these today and I am very happy that I did!
> Now I finally have the rest of the symphonies (minus Kullervo) in Berglund's Helsinki cycle, which I like very much, and also I found a recording of the world premiere of the Stanhope Piccolo Concerto which I saw last year with friends! I even sent a message on twitter to the composer saying how much I enjoyed it.
> And I can never go wrong with Adès.


---
Thrilled that you got Berglund's Helsinki Sibelius set _;D_. . . now get the _Bournemouth_ one. I'll blow you way; and with superior re-engineered sound.


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Okay, tired of posting. . . Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## JCarmel

Che Puro Ciel The Rise of Classical Opera Bejun Mehta, Akademie fur Alte Musik, Berlin ...conducted by Rene Jacobs









This cd has 'grown on me' tremendously since purchasing. Initially, I wasn't so sure... as Bejun's singing exhibits a more pronounced wobble it seems to me but his performance is full of other strengths of a dramatic, expressive, emotional nature. And the conducting & playing from Jacobs and the Akademie of what are somewhat forgotten operatic arias by Gluck, JC Bach, Mozart, Hasse & Traetta is similarly tremendously engaging indeed.

Recommended to those interested in music of the early classical period.


----------



## arpeggio

*Berkeley Volumes 1 & 4*












​
For me Lennox and Michael Berkeley are new composers who have blown me away.

There are six CD's in Chandos' Berkeley Edition. I have previously acquired volumes 2, 3, 5 and 6. Just acquired the remaining two in the series.

Additional information:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=1000&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=113708

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=1000&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=163728

Reviews:

http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-8203/?search=1

Above review is for Volumn 1.

I liked the recording better than the reviewer.


----------



## shadowdancer

A nice box.


----------



## Alypius

*Denis Matsuev / Valery Gergiev / Mariinsky Orchestra
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 & #2 (Mariinsky, 2014)*










_Gramophone_ (April issue) chose this as their "Disc of the Month". Excerpts from the review:



> The B flat minor Concerto has been recorded so many times that you may justifiably ask if we really need another. For an answer, listen to this newcomer. There have been many very great accounts of it - Horowitz / Szell, Argerich / Abbado, Gilels / Mehta among them - but I doubt if you will ever hear it more viscerally thrilling and sumptuously engineered than here ... Gergiev, sometimes routine in concerto recordings, is here fiercely energised - giving as good as he gets, as it were, from his soloist - to the point after the orchestral tutti at 10'55" that you wonder how Matsuev is going to match him. But of course he does, and to hair-raising effect.
> ... there is a sense of occasion and a burning purpose here that is missing from so many recordings of this work and which merely adds to the excitement of a conception that builds so inexorably to the work's peroration that I guarantee, no matter how familiar you are with the concerto, it will make your eyes burn. If this isn't the greatest performance on disc, it is certainly now my personal benchmark ... Matsuev and Gergiev give a similarly blistering account of the G major Concerto.


Link to full review: 
http://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/tchaikovsky-piano-concertos-nos-1-2

I've been on the lookout for a new performance for a while, one that combined a great performance and great recording quality. I do have a great version of the Tchaikovsky PC #1 with Martha Argerich from the 1970s. This new one, as the review highlights, is unique in having great performance of both the First and the Second. It also has great sound. It doesn't open with quite the bang (in the horns) that the Argerich / Abbado does but its power emerges more slowly. The lyricism of the 2nd movement is greater, and the climax of the 3rd movement is remarkable.


----------



## Cascade

science said:


>


Congrats. 10/10, A+ album. Whoever recommended that to you did a good job.


----------



## arpeggio

*Shulamit Ran-LEGENS, VIOLIN CONCERTO*






​
For me, new composer.

For more information: http://www.albanyrecords.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=TROY970&Store_Code=AR&search=legends&offset=&filter_cat=&PowerSearch_Begin_Only=&sort=&range_low=&range_high=

Reviews:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=9884&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=259626

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2008/May08/Ran_troy970.htm

http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-14367/?search=1

Talk about differences. I go along with the reviews from Fanfare magazine and Musicweb, as opposed to the one from Classics Today.


----------



## bejart

These are on the way from Amazon.us ---





















as well as this, for which I can't find a valid jpg file:

Ferlendis: Complete Orchestral Works


----------



## bejart

This is in transit from eBay, I think ---
(with the sellers on eBay I never know quite what I'm getting until it shows up!)

View attachment 39649


And finally, these are being shipped across the pond from Amazon,uk ---

View attachment 39650
View attachment 39651


----------



## bejart

Don't know what happened to my attachments. We'll try again ---
This is what I think is on the way from eBay:









And these are on order from Amazon.uk:


----------



## hpowders

The Essential Lutoslawski.

Concerto for Orchestra.
Funeral Music.
Paganini Variations.
Third Symphony.
Cello Concerto.
Venetian Games.
Oboe/Harp Concerto.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ah I do love sung German, and what better combination than German, Janowitz, and Messiah! 
Was hooked after sampling a highlights set of this work..


----------



## Andolink

J. C. F. Bach: Sonatas for Traverso & Fortepiano


----------



## Skilmarilion

I added an essential Felix set to my collection, in memory of Abbado. Also, Rene Jacobs' latest recording of St. Matthew Passion which seems to have received much praise.


----------



## Op.123

Cascade said:


> Congrats. 10/10, A+ album. Whoever recommended that to you did a good job.


I recommended it.


----------



## maestro267

My fourth volume of this Naxos Shostakovich cycle.


----------



## Maritta

I bought Telemann's The Recoder Collection for Easter. The collection includes 6 CD's and the performance is made by Drottningholm Baroque Ensemble. I quite like the flutes, althouht it was a surprise that some of the compositions are only for the flutes! The collection has solo fantasias, duets, concertos and double concertos.


----------



## Andolink

Francesco Pasquale Ricci: Six Symphonies Op. II
Atalanta Fugiens/Vanni Moretto


----------



## Selby

A number of very good new purchases, all of which I recommend:

Mozart
SQs 14 & 19, Quatuor Ebene









Mozart
PSs 8 & 15, Richard Goode









Schubert
SQs 9 & 14, Quatuor Mosaiques









Faure
Complete Nocturnes, Sally Pinkas


----------



## Marschallin Blair

arpeggio said:


> View attachment 39092​
> For more information see: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=133645
> 
> I could not find any reviews of this recordings so you will have to put up with my faulty observations.
> 
> This is a set of Rossini Overtures that is a compilation from several sources. The original recordings are all old analog ones with different conductors and orchestras. As a result recordings are very uneven. For most of them the recordings and performances are very good. A few are weak.
> 
> One recording and performance is awful, _Il turco in Italia_. It is and old monaural recording. Is EMI telling that this is only decent recording they had in their catalogue. Warning to 'superhorn'. The horn solo will make you cry.


-- 


















When going Rossini Overtures, go Reiner.

When going _Il turco in Italia_, go Divina.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Kiri & Co.*


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Woodduck

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 39921
> View attachment 39922
> 
> 
> View attachment 39923
> View attachment 39924


Am listening to _Arabella_ from the Met right now. Sigh.
Kiri, we miss you (along with all those other singers with more tone than vibrato...)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Tito-Mesmeric-Eyes,_ née _Woodduck: Am listening to Arabella from the Met right now. Sigh. Kiri, we miss you (along with all those other singers with more tone than vibrato...)


----------



## Woodduck

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 39942
> 
> 
> View attachment 39943


Wonderful surprise! I never thought about the aria from _Citizen Kane_ as "real" music. Thanks abounding for the reminder of this voice of cool burning sensuous purity. It certainly puts into perspective the Strauss the Met put out today. Oh! Oh! Oh! 

But it's all right. I'll be dead soon and it won't hurt any more.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

View attachment 39950


I relented. After borrowing this set of *Schubert Symphonies by Immerseel and the Anima Eterna Brugge* I have made the purchase. All I can say is that these recordings have not only changed my perspective on HIP recordings but also become my first choice for Schubert's symphonies. These are simply phenomenal recordings.

View attachment 39951


I also picked this up at the same time. I believe it was Florestan who suggested this recording to me not long after I picked up Beecham's RPO recording of the piece. The *Dunedin Consort *impressed me very much with their recording of Mozart's Requiem - a chance I took thanks to the impact of Anima Eterna. With this in mind, I ordered this as it would provide a more accurate impression of composers orchestration and also an alternative perspective as this is the Dublin version. My listening time has been restricted heavily by work this last week or two but I intend to listen to this in the coming week.


----------



## senza sordino

I went to my CD shop today for Record Day. I don't buy LPs anymore, but all new CD's were on sale. 
Everyone here is talking about Sibelius. All seven symphonies plus.....
View attachment 39963

Haydn violin and cello concerti
View attachment 39964

Kreisler 
View attachment 39965

Kabelvsky violin and cello concerti 
View attachment 39966


----------



## SimonNZ

Just ordered:










Already in my wishlist, but thinking about the new Young Composers thread made me want to move it to the top.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4791725


----------



## Andolink

*Brahms* solo piano works: op. 21, op. 76, op. 79 and op. 117


----------



## AH music

CZERNY - Piano concert (4 handed) and Symphony no 2.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Woodduck: Wonderful surprise! I never thought about the aria from Citizen Kane as "real" music.


That's alright. I never thought of Herrmann detractors as real critics either. . . Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . .

True Herrmann story: John Williams and Steven Spielberg came to visit Bernard Herrmann. Spielberg tried to butter up Benny by gushing on about how much he loved Herrmann's music. Herrmann then asked him why he didn't hire him to do any of his films.

<blank out>

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Woodduck

Marschallin Blair said:


> That's alright. I never thought of Herrmann detractors as real critics either. . . Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . .
> 
> True Herrmann story: John Williams and Steven Spielberg came to visit Bernard Herrmann. Spielberg tried to butter up Benny by gushing on about how much he loved Herrmann's music. Herrmann then asked him why he didn't hire him to do any of his films.
> 
> <blank out>
> 
> Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


Grim laughter, I presume.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Quick update. I am still thinning out my collection but I have had a windfall. As such, this order, which I was going to make next month has now been brought forward.
*
Bach: St Matthew Passion, St John Passion & Mass in B Minor
*John Butt & The Dunedin Consort
View attachment 39947
View attachment 39948
View attachment 39949


*Shostakovich: String Quartets*
The Jerusalem Quartet
View attachment 40086


*English Guitar Concertos (Walton, Arnold & Berkley)
*Craig Ogden, The Northern Sinfonia & Richard Hickox
View attachment 40087


----------



## hpowders

The Haydn Project
Emerson Quartet

An assortment of some of Haydn's greatest string quartets, spread out over various opus numbers.

Looking forward to getting this!


----------



## Alypius

*Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin, J.S. Bach: Violin Concerto, BWV 1052,
& Double Concertos for harpsichords, recorders, oboe and violin (Harmonia mundi, 2005)*


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## AH music

The last of my birthday purchases has arrived - "Romantic Piano Quintets" on Brilliant Classics. Composers are Cramer, Dussek, Hummel, Limmer, Onslow, Ries and Schubert. First disc, first movement, sense this is going to be a real treat.


----------



## science

SimonNZ said:


> Just ordered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already in my wishlist, but thinking about the new Young Composers thread made me want to move it to the top.
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4791725


I'd seen that around and anticipated it being full of the same old stuff. I'm really glad you drew my attention to it! What an interesting looking collection! Props to Hahn for that! I'll buy it soon myself.


----------



## bejart

Having been introduced to http://www.radioswissclassic.ch/en by a fellow poster on this forum, (and you know who you are!) ---

I've been spending too much time perusing their play list, and the temptation is proving too great to resist. Bought these from 3rd party sellers on Amazon.us ---


----------



## bejart

As well as these ---

View attachment 40297
View attachment 40298
View attachment 40299
View attachment 40300


And finally, this from Amazon.uk ---

View attachment 40301


----------



## MagneticGhost

I had a few birthday and xmas vouchers saved up to spend having decided I'd treat myself to a big box set.
Then a playtrader was selling the Brahms at a very competetive price whilst the Webern was on offer also.
So I snapped up both.
I am very excited. I realised recently how much I adore Brahms' works so I am eager to explore some more obscure works of his. And I've perused the Webern on Spotify so I'm looking forward to blastin' it out on the car stereo on my way to work.


----------



## alan davis

Am working my way through the new Sony box, "50 Great Recordings" as selected by Rondo, Germany's largest classic music mag. Some seriously good stuff in here.


----------



## Morimur

Has anyone bought the complete Britten on Decca? Is the obscene price tag worth it?


----------



## arpeggio

*??????????????*



Lope de Aguirre said:


> Has anyone bought the complete Britten on Decca? Is the obscene price tag worth it?


I got my copy from Santa Clause. I have only listened to a few of the CD's so I really do not know if the set is really worth it to the general listener. There are some unusual items included in the set. It includes the premier recording of the ballet _Plymouth Town_, which Britten composed when he was only seventeen. The book that comes with it is not very good.

I am, however, a real Britten fanatic. If Santa Clause had not given it to me I would have eventually purchased it. It was a numbered limited release. I received #2236 of 3000. It has already sold out. One can only get it from dealers for obscene prices. I have some used copies selling for over $400.


----------



## science

I went to the shop looking for that Hilary Hahn album, I thought they'd have it and I was mistaken, but I managed to buy a few other things.










I've been meaning to explore more Telemann. This is one of the more famous composers that I've neglected - I've neglected others even more inexcusably, I admit. But here is one. I'll slowly fix this neglect, I hope. Props to my record shop for having a fair bit of Telemann, too.










Maybe you could say I've neglected Kleiber. Maybe I have. But I've neglected Schubert a fair bit too. You know one of the dang things about classical music is that I can probably say I've neglected every bit of it. Well, I hope I'll get to know Schubert 8 a little better (of course I have a few recordings of it already) and especially the same for Schubert 3 - though I have Beecham's EMI GROC recording of 3, 5, and 6 so I have no excuse even here.










It wouldn't be any fun without the Gramophone sticker on the label, would it?

I have Penguin's choice, the Joachim Trio on Naxos, and I really should've been satisfied, but Hyperion just manipulates the goo out of my capitalism-loving soul and I want to hear this too.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*It Takes a Pillage*


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## senza sordino

All used from my local cd shop
*Tchaikovsky Variations on a Roccoco Theme, Bruch and Bloch*
View attachment 40477

*Tchaikovsky and Glazunov Violin Concerti*
View attachment 40478

*Rubbra Violin Concerto* I don't know this at all, I'm looking forward to exploring this
View attachment 40479

*Mahler Das Lied Von der erde*
View attachment 40480


----------



## senza sordino

And a few more. There was a new collection of used CDs to look through. Someone had recently dropped off several dozen used CDs. Lots of piano, lots of Bruckner. But I did find some things for me. 
*Schuman Lalo and Saint Saen cello concerti*
View attachment 40481

and an excellent find of *Barber, Korngold and Walton Violin Concerti* My local orchestra. Since the CBC radio orchestra was disbanded, CBC records is now out of business. You cannot get this cd new anymore. 
View attachment 40482


At the music shop nearby, I ordered the Mozart Third Violin Concerto in G sheet music, with Oistrakh cadenzas. This will be my new project.
View attachment 40483


----------



## Andolink

*Arnold Bax's* _Piano Sonatas 2, 3 and 4_ from this 2 disc set:









*Frank Bridge's* _Piano Sonata_ from this disc:









*Frank Bridge's* _4th String Quartet_ from this disc:









and Frank Bridge's Piano Trio No. 2 and 3rd String Quartet from these two discs:


----------



## Guest

Picked up a (rare for me) 50% off Daily Deal over at eClassical.com.









Emma Kirkby singing with lute accompaniment. Lovely stuff.


----------



## SixFootScowl

These two:


----------



## Nevohteeb

It is never too late to learn new stuff, until you are in the ground. So, keep on listening. For a newbie to the classical music world, I recommend, Instant Encore. it is fabulous for finding old, and new music. If you want to hear some great music, when you get on the site, try Lincoln Center Chamber Music Society concerts. This month alone, they have broadcast concerts of music from the 16th, to the 20th century. Give it a try.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have been working my way through my purchases, focussing on composers who are either new or relatively unfamiliar to me (compared to say Beethoven or Bruckner for example). After listening to Shostakovich's 14th Symphony by Wigglesworth and the BBCNoW, the Composer has had a strong presence.

As a consequence, I have ordered the Opera Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk (the latter I cannot pronounce for love nor money).

On Blu Ray I have ordered the performance performed by the Chorus of De Nederlandse Opera and the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, I am looking forward to acquainting myself with this opera.

On CD I have gone for the LPO under the baton of Rostropovich. Strong reviews aside, the presence of Galina Vishnevskaya and Nicolai Gedda made this a reasonably easy choice.

View attachment 40779
View attachment 40780


The above also informed this purchase featuring the wonderful Galina Vishnevskaya and Mstislav Rostropovich in a disc of songs.

View attachment 40781


Edward Gardner is a conductor who has impressed me recently. His Mendelssohn is excellent and what I have heard of his Lutoslawski is also very strong.

View attachment 40784








Bartok is a composer whom I have been curious about for a while but my exposure at present is limited to the Piano Concertos so this disc is my next step.

With the Walton, I am especially interested in Violin Concerto with Tasmin Little as the soloist. She has never been anything less than phenomenal in the recording I have heard so this should be more than a little interesting.


----------



## Blue Hour

*Matt Haimovitz* ~ *JS. Bach: Cello Suites*​


----------



## Winterreisender

Just bought:








,










and










I really hate Haydn... he'll bleed me dry one of these days!!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Part 2:

I hadn't noticed this recording had been released but I have been steadily collecting Weinberg's Symphonies. Symphony 18 & Trumpet Concerto performed by Vladimir Lande and the St Petersburg State Symphony Orchestra. The previous instalments from this combination have been enjoyable so hopefully this continues that trend.









Finally I picked up the following discs, the Massenet and Debussy discs being introductions to the respective Composers:


----------



## senza sordino

I walked into my local drug store, much like Walgreens or Boots, called London Drugs. I was looking for cookies, marmalade and an accordion style file folder and came out with the following.
*Mozart Requiem*
View attachment 40807

*Faure Requiem, Pelleas and Melisande, Pavanne*
View attachment 40808


I'm not really into choral music, but for $5 each, how could I resist? BTW, I also got my cookies and marmalade but I couldn't find the file folder.


----------



## bejart

Still spending way too much time on http://www.radioswissclassic.ch/en, and these are now on their way to me from 3rd party sellers on Amazon.US --


----------



## bejart

As well as these 2 from Amazon.UK ---















At least, I THINK they are on the way to me. I've had a run of sellers sending me the wrong CD. One seller can't seem to get it right. They've sent me the same wrong disc 3 times !!! And today, I had another seller send me the wrong one. I can't remember having 2 separate sellers make a mistake in such a short time period.

Maybe it's the moon?


----------



## KenOC

bejart said:


> I've had a run of sellers sending me the wrong CD. One seller can't seem to get it right. They've sent me the same wrong disc 3 times !!! And today, I had another seller send me the wrong one. I can't remember having 2 separate sellers make a mistake in such a short time period.


My experience as well. It seems that the cheaper the CD, the more likely the wrong one will be shipped. Order Albinoni, get Alvin and the Chipmunks.


----------



## cjvinthechair

bejart said:


> Still spending way too much time on http://www.radioswissclassic.ch/en


Thank you - didn't know of it !


----------



## Blue Hour

*Sergey Schepkin* ~ *Goldberg Variations*​


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Victoria Everything, Side of Schwarzkopf and Callas*


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Okay. . . enough.


----------



## Itullian

Marschallin Blair said:


> View attachment 40964
> 
> 
> Okay. . . enough.


Nice haul ...................


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Itullian said:


> Nice haul ...................


She's true to her surname-sake. _;D_


----------



## samurai

senza sordino said:


> I walked into my local drug store, much like Walgreens or Boots, called London Drugs. I was looking for cookies, marmalade and an accordion style file folder and came out with the following.
> *Mozart Requiem*
> View attachment 40807
> 
> *Faure Requiem, Pelleas and Melisande, Pavanne*
> View attachment 40808
> 
> 
> I'm not really into choral music, but for $5 each, how could I resist? BTW, I also got my cookies and marmalade but I couldn't find the file folder.


Well, as Meatloaf once so eloquently put it in one of his songs, "two out of three ain't bad". :devil:


----------



## Andolink

*George Enescu*: _Sonata for Cello and Piano in C major, Op. 26 no. 2_
from this disc--









and

*Alfred Schnittke*: _String Trio_
from this disc--


----------



## EricABQ

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Complete-Works-Piano-VoxBox/dp/B00JGEYCJG/ref=sr_1_2?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&qid=1399143653&sr=1-2&keywords=mozart+voxbox

The complete Mozart solo piano music from Walter Klien on .mp3 for 99 cents.


----------



## Andolink

Phase two of my exploration of *Enescu*'s late chamber music--

_Piano Quintet in A minor, Op. 29_ from this disc:









_Piano Quartet in D minor, Op. 30_ from this disc:


----------



## Amara

I bought this DVD:









Paisiello's _Nina_ starring Cecilia Bartoli and Jonas Kaufmann. It's supposed to arrive tomorrow. Has anyone seen this?


----------



## brotagonist

I made no purchases in February, March or April. I can hardly believe it. I had a couple of items stewing on the back burner that I ordered today:















Saint-Saëns : Piano Concertos 1-5
Nielsen : Symphonies 1-6 and 2 other orchestral works

5 discs new, about $22 delivered. I can't wait


----------



## arpeggio

brotagonist said:


> I made no purchases in February, March or April. I can hardly believe it. I had a couple of items stewing on the back burner that I ordered today:
> 
> View attachment 41215
> View attachment 41216
> 
> 
> Saint-Saëns : Piano Concertos 1-5
> Nielsen : Symphonies 1-6 and 2 other orchestral works
> 
> 5 discs new, about $22 delivered. I can't wait


I have the Dutoit/Roge set and some of the Blomstedt/San Francisco recordings. I hope you enjoy then as much as I do.


----------



## arpeggio

*Boulez Schoenberg*



Neo Romanza said:


> Bought these over the past several days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already owned several recordings from this Schoenberg/Boulez box when they were originally issued on CD but Sony pulled the plug on several of the recordings in the series thus making the whole thing a money pit, so I'm thankful Sony wised up and boxed up the series with remastered 24-bit audio quality to boot!


I just acquired the above set myself. Although there is a duplication with _Moses and Aaron_ recording, this set fills in may of the gaps in my library.


----------



## brotagonist

^ I also got that one, back in January. While I had much of the material, it replaced a fair bit that I once had on LP and had never managed to reacquire, plus giving me a peek at a few odds and ends I had never heard, and having second versions of some choice pieces, too! I am really glad I got it. I'm just in the process of playing it again.


----------



## cwarchc

My 1st Hindemith, had to try for £0.01 from Amazon


----------



## Andolink

Late Brahms piano works:


----------



## Wood

The Complete Ring Cycle for 76p.

Good old Zoverstocks!


----------



## brotagonist

^ They are known as _usedsalesca_ on amazon.ca. Good to know when comparing prices, etc.


----------



## arpeggio

*Sean Hickey Concertos*






​
Mr. Hickey is a new composer for me.

He is a new one who was born in 1970.

To my ears he is a neo-Classical composer.


----------



## mirepoix

Bax - The Truth about the Russian Dancers.

Yet another purchase inspired by a post on this forum.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have struck gold... Korngold that is! Ha, ha ha...? _Is that a tumbleweed... _

Okay, horrible attempt at humour aside I have picked up quite a few pieces by Erich Wolfgang Korngold. He is a composer I have been curious about for a while but for whatever reason I have neglected to look into.

After much listening on Youtube, I have pulled the trigger on the following:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Continuing from my first post (7081), the final Korngold discs are as follows:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Finally, I ordered these couple of discs.

* Shostakovich: Prologue to Orango & Symphony No. 4
*Salonen & the LA Philharmonic








I ordered this disc mainly for the Orango but the samples to both pieces sound fantastic.
*
Arvo Part: Fratres
*Studt & the Bournemouth Sinfonietta - Tasmin Little and Martin Roscoe








I ordered this after hearing Part's Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten on Radio 3. This has the version for String Orchestra and Bell which is the version I heard and liked. The presence of Tasmin Little is a huge plus as she is one of my favourite violinists. I am not really familiar with Arvo Part beyond this but I am curious so this disc will be my introduction.

*Strauss Conducts Strauss
*Various








The opportunity to hear Richard Strauss conduct some of his own works is too good to pass up. There are also pieces from Beethoven, Mozart and Wagner too. I have heard his recording of Beethoven's Fifth on Naxos so I have a fair idea of what to expect in terms of sound quality - though I would expect the sound quality to be slightly improved by DG as these hopefully come from better sources.

My last purchases were unplanned but were at the right price in a music shop whilst out so I picked them up. Paul Lewis is a pianist I have been looking too explore and Barenboim's take on Elgar's second should be interesting, the Staatskapelle Berlin have not usually disappointed.


----------



## brotagonist

One purchase leads to another  I'm not going on a binge, as I am still a long, long way from absorbing what I have already collected, but Liszt is a composer I have unjustly neglected for too long. As a leading composer of the 'hoch-Romantik' and grandfather of the tone row and atonality, Liszt is someone I need to know. After perusing and reading about his vast output, I have come to the conclusion that, if there could be one single work that sums up his entire oeuvre, it is his three-part _Années de Pèlerinage_. I have chosen this one:









I am also favourably disposed to his _Faust Symphony_, written just prior to the _Dante Symphony_ and in the same decade as his dozen Tone Poems. It is hard to say how to sum all of that up into an economical album, but, should I make a further addition, I am presently considering the DG Originals _Faust Symphony_ (Bernstein/Boston SO). I am going to try to let the idea stew for a bit :lol:


----------



## arpeggio

*Weinberg*

View attachment 41378​
For additional information see: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1065067

For my this is a new composer. My favorite work is the Concertino.

Found one review: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/May14/Weinberg_sy10_2368.htm


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mendelssohn*: String Quartets, Opp. 44 (Nos. 1 & 2), 81, w. Henschel Qt. (rec.2003).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> I have struck gold... Korngold that is! Ha, ha ha...? _Is that a tumbleweed... _
> 
> Okay, horrible attempt at humour aside I have picked up quite a few pieces by Erich Wolfgang Korngold. He is a composer I have been curious about for a while but for whatever reason I have neglected to look into.
> 
> After much listening on Youtube, I have pulled the trigger on the following:
> View attachment 41300
> View attachment 41301
> 
> View attachment 41302
> View attachment 41303
> 
> View attachment 41304


---
Oh, you are in for _such_ a treat with _Die tote Stadt!_

Gloriously, radiantly beautiful.

Get your tripple espresso. Get your Mucha coffee table book. Prop yourself up on your elbows in front of your speakers. . . and press play.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> Continuing from my first post (7081), the final Korngold discs are as follows:
> 
> View attachment 41305
> View attachment 41306
> View attachment 41307


--
_Schauspiel Overture? Sursum Corda? Sinfonietta?_

_Yes!

Yes!

Yes!_


----------



## Blue Hour

*Goldberg Variations* ~ *Andrea Bacchetti*

DVD & CD










*Goldberg Variations* ~ *Cedric Pescia*










*Goldberg Variations* ~ *Evgeni Koroliov*

Some Goldberg Variations.​


----------



## science

You must have a thing for the Goldbergs. How many recordings have you got?


----------



## science

Andolink said:


> Phase two of my exploration of *Enescu*'s late chamber music--
> 
> _Piano Quintet in A minor, Op. 29_ from this disc:
> 
> View attachment 41169
> 
> 
> _Piano Quartet in D minor, Op. 30_ from this disc:
> 
> View attachment 41170


Wow, we're living like in the middle of an Enescu revival or something.

I couldn't be happier about it.

Phenomenal composer, ought to be remembered up there with Strauss and Rachmaninoff.


----------



## Blue Hour

science said:


> You must have a thing for the Goldbergs. How many recordings have you got?


Hi Science I do have a penchant for the Goldbergs; it's my favourite piece to play. It's hard to say how many recordings I have as they are not all copied into my iTunes. At last count I had roughly 100 or so and I've maybe bought 15 to 20 more since then.

Off topic but I also continue to collect Bach Cello suites/Górecki Symphony No. 3s for L'enfer. I know it may sound stupid but every time I buy a new one I think she would be pleased. So if anyone comes across a new or odd recording of either please feel free to PM me.


----------



## bejart

On the way from Amazon.US ---


----------



## bejart

As well as these ---


----------



## science

View attachment 41648
View attachment 41649


I have Bell playing Wieniawski's 2nd and an old recording (by Ansermet?) of Glazunov's ballet, but the rest of this will be new to me. Prokofiev is one of the big-name composers I've neglected far too much. Nothing by him has ever really, really grabbed me, but it sounds like this has a chance.


----------



## arpeggio

*Land of Hope and Glory*






​
For more information see: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=591420

_Music from the Land of Hope and Glory_ features original band music of Gordon Jacob and Gustav Holst; and transcriptions of works of Sir William Walton, Ralph Vaughan Williams, and Sir Edward Elgar.

For the band junkie there is a great transcription of the "Scherzo and Finale" of Vaughn Williams _Symphony No. 4_.

This is the Marine Corps Band at its best. Colonel Colburn is retiring this summer. He has had a great tenure as the director. :trp:


----------



## mtmailey

I had just ordered the symphonies of ANTON RUBINSTEIN,once i heard #3 i just had to hear the others.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Ah, the best days; long-awaited packages dropping on the mat, today from Germany & US - magic ! (Yes, I know, get a life...do have one somewhere; just misplaced it !)

Daniel Asia - Symphonies 1 & 4
Michael Gandolfi - The Garden of Cosmic Speculation
Ernst Pepping - Passion According to St. Matthew
Dobrinka Tabakova - String Paths.


----------



## BRHiler

You'll love the Gandolfi CD. I think my favorite movements are #4,5, and 6 Symmetry Break Terrace/Black Hole Terrace, The Willow Twist, and The Universe Cascade. I would love to take a look at a score of those three movements! He does so many interesting rhythmic twists!

My new CD incoming list:

Eric Moe: Kick and Ride Boston Modern Orchestra Project
Messiaen: Misc pieces (et expecto, etc.) 
US Marine Band doing Music for Prague 1968 (Karel Husa)


----------



## Centropolis

Got these two from a charity store last night:


----------



## BRHiler

arpeggio said:


> View attachment 41717​
> For more information see: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=591420
> 
> _Music from the Land of Hope and Glory_ features original band music of Gordon Jacob and Gustav Holst; and transcriptions of works of Sir William Walton, Ralph Vaughan Williams, and Sir Edward Elgar.
> 
> For the band junkie there is a great transcription of the "Scherzo and Finale" of Vaughn Williams _Symphony No. 4_.
> 
> This is the Marine Corps Band at its best. Colonel Colburn is retiring this summer. He has had a great tenure as the director. :trp:


I'm so going to check this CD out. Thanks!!!!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Mahler: The Symphonies*
Rafael Kubelik & the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks








I have finally ordered this set. So far, I have only tested the discs but I am immensely happy with the set. I will be listening to this very shortly.

*Schoenberg: Chamber Symphonies 1 & 2 and Verklarte Nacht*
Holliger & the Chamber Orchestra of Europe








I have been curious about the composer and the Chamber Symphonies ever since I heard Verklarte Nacht. I know very little of Schoenberg to be honest but I am enjoying Chamber Symphony 1 very much and will be listening to this disc a number of times over the course of today. I look forward to the second and listening to another version of Verklarte Nacht (I have only heard Karajan's recording at present).

*Korngold* is a composer I have been listening to a great deal, having become hooked on his music of late. Consequently, I have picked up another trio of discs.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Centropolis said:


> Got these two from a charity store last night:
> 
> View attachment 41890
> View attachment 41891


Gee - wish we had charity stores like that !


----------



## Alypius

cjvinthechair said:


> Ah, the best days; long-awaited packages dropping on the mat, today from Germany & US - magic ! (Yes, I know, get a life...do have one somewhere; just misplaced it !)
> 
> Daniel Asia - Symphonies 1 & 4
> Michael Gandolfi - The Garden of Cosmic Speculation
> Ernst Pepping - Passion According to St. Matthew
> Dobrinka Tabakova - String Paths.


cjv, Please report on these after you give them a listen. Perhaps put your comments over in the "New Generations" thread, which has already much benefitted from your expertise on new composers.


----------



## Alypius

I buy very, very few box sets, but I had two on order and as luck would have it, both arrived yesterday. First was the newly reissued and repackaged box set of Dvorak's Symphonies by Istvan Kertesz. I had had a hodge-podge collection of only some of Dvorak's symphonies, and needed to finally get a complete survey. I had read wonderful things about the Kertesz cycle and had stumbled upon an old copy of Kertesz's excellent performance of Dvorak's Symphony #6 at a local library. So when I saw that Decca had re-boxed this up (and I found it at a very good price), I plugged the trigger:










The other was Sao Paulo Symphony's performances of Villa-Lobos' major orchestral works, with the complete Choros conducted by John Neschling and the complete Bachianas Brasileiras conducted by Roberto Minczuk. Villa-Lobos' works are largely new to me. I've heard a scatter of them, and know his guitar works best. I came across a few of the Choros in a local library -- and have thoroughly enjoyed their often intense local flavor.










With these arrivals playing all day, no one is going to see me for a month or so.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A pair of unplanned purchases from a local shop. Both on sale at less than £5 each.

*Mozart: Coronation Mass & Bruckner: Te Deum*
Karajan & the Wiener Philharmoniker








I picked this up for Mozart's Coronation Mass which is a piece I somehow haven't got a single recording of. I have been meaning to give Karajan another opportunity so this recording covers both with the gorgeous Wiener Philharmoniker. His Bruckner has however won me over on occasion as has his recording of Schoenberg's Verklarte Nacht so this may too.

*Bach: St Matthew Passion (Choruses & Arias)*
Karl Richter & Munich Bach Orchestra & Choir - Mathis, Baker, Schrier, DFD & Salminen








I have been curious about Karl Richter's recordings of this piece but having two already, I wasn't ready to commit to a third at present and I have both Traditional and HIP in Klemperer and Dunedin respectively. This disc of highlights is a good compromise - especially for the price.


----------



## jimsumner

Alypius said:


> I buy very, very few box sets, but I had two on order and as luck would have it, both arrived yesterday. First was the newly reissued and repackaged box set of Dvorak's Symphonies by Istvan Kertesz. I had had a hodge-podge collection of only some of Dvorak's symphonies, and needed to finally get a complete survey. I had read wonderful things about the Kertesz cycle and had stumbled upon an old copy of Kertesz's excellent performance of Dvorak's Symphony #6 at a local library. So when I saw that Decca had re-boxed this up (and I found it at a very good price), I plugged the trigger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other was Sao Paulo Symphony's performances of Villa-Lobos' major orchestral works, with the complete Choros conducted by John Neschling and the complete Bachianas Brasileiras conducted by Roberto Minczuk. Villa-Lobos' works are largely new to me. I've heard a scatter of them, and know his guitar works best. I came across a few of the Choros in a local library -- and have thoroughly enjoyed their often intense local flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With these arrivals playing all day, no one is going to see me for a month or so.


The Kertesz Dvorak symphony cycle is been regarded as well-nigh definitive since its first appearance. You're in for some great listening.


----------



## alan davis

My "Vivaldi Edition Operas Vol 1" arrived yesterday. Almost took two men to lift the box. Will give it a good thrashing over the weekend.


----------



## DavidA

Picked up Repin's Beethoven Violin concerto in a charity shop. Coupled with a marvellous Kreutzer with Argerich.

The concerto is quite laid back but has some beautiful playing. An opposite poke to (say) Heifetz, but a valid one, I think.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Alypius said:


> cjv, Please report on these after you give them a listen. Perhaps put your comments over in the "New Generations" thread, which has already much benefitted from your expertise on new composers.


Such a rapid turnover of threads on TC nowadays, couldn't even find 'New Generations' !
Anyhow, Pepping certainly doesn't qualify, born in 1901 ! His Passion is unusual for a major work in that it's a cappella, but beautifully melodic like, say, Perosi.
Asia & Gandolfi are modern, but non-challenging in their content, very listenable music. Tabakova has something of Gorecki & Part, but very much her own voice, richly melodic. The cello concerto on this disc must have a chance of becoming a modern classic.
I don't 'do' outrageously modern music, Mr. Alypius, so chances are if I'm enjoying it most folk here have every chance of appreciating it just as much !


----------



## brotagonist

*May Acquisitions, cont'd*

In the last couple of days, I have added a few more orders to my May acquisitions  I am always afraid that someone might buy the copies I have my eye on, when the prices are good.








Yes, I did get Liszt's Faust Symphony (Bernstein conducting the Boston SO). I really wanted some orchestral Liszt and this sounds really grand!

I decided against the Schnittke 10 Symphonies on BIS. Someone bought the copy I was after and the next cheapest was $20 more expensive! That would have been over $55 shipped. Way too much. After listening to all of the symphonies on You Tube, some a couple of times, I ended up thinking I really wasn't ready to have them all, anyhow  I already have Symphony 5 (Chailly), and soon in my mailbox will be:









I got the original 1994 release, new, at a super price! I can't believe that Chandos hasn't added Schnittke's Symphony 3 to their fine series 

Rachmaninoff is a composer I know only little about. As I have his Piano Concertos, which are marvellous, I decided that his symphonies might be worth considering (3 is supposed to be quite famous, or is it 2?). When I saw this one, about $6 new, I thought I'd better get it while it is available:









Mariss Jansons/St Petersburg

I'm also wanting to increase the number of Tchaikovsky albums in my collection (I presently have only 2: the 6 Symphonies; and the complete works for Piano and Orchestra). I have tentatively got my eye on the Violin Concerto, the Serenade for Strings and Souvenir de Florence, but I haven't picked out the particular recordings. Of course, there is always the 1812 Overture. On the one hand, I've likely heard it to death; on the other hand, it is very good. However, I know it would be easy to find in a used CD shop, so I don't need to order it. Then, there are the ballet suites. Hmmm? I'm not sure that they are must haves for me. The Piano Trio and the String Quartets could be further possibilities, if I really want that many.


----------



## Antiquarian

My latest purchases have been:

Beethoven - The Violin Sonatas ( Isaac Stern, Eugene Istomin) Sony SM3K 64524
Mahler - 9th Symphony and 10 Adagio (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Cond. Eliahu Inbal) Denon 60CO-1566/67
Britten - Works for String Orchestra (English String Orchestra, Cond. William Boughton) Nimbus NI 5025


----------



## Centropolis

Continuing on my "cheap sets" mentality:


----------



## brotagonist

^ I see you finally got your Heifetz


----------



## Centropolis

brotagonist said:


> ^ I see you finally got your Heifetz


Yes, I have finally decided to go with that box.


----------



## mtmailey

*Symphonies*

View attachment 42039
View attachment 42038
I brought all of RUBINSTEIN'S symphonies heard so far 1-4 this time around.


----------



## Tigrou

Hello, i am a new member, "hi" to everyone 

This is my latest CD purchase, special for me because it was a gift from a very special friend.


----------



## Alypius

cjvinthechair said:


> Such a rapid turnover of threads on TC nowadays, couldn't even find 'New Generations' !
> Anyhow, Pepping certainly doesn't qualify, born in 1901 ! His Passion is unusual for a major work in that it's a cappella, but beautifully melodic like, say, Perosi.
> Asia & Gandolfi are modern, but non-challenging in their content, very listenable music. Tabakova has something of Gorecki & Part, but very much her own voice, richly melodic. The cello concerto on this disc must have a chance of becoming a modern classic.
> I don't 'do' outrageously modern music, Mr. Alypius, so chances are if I'm enjoying it most folk here have every chance of appreciating it just as much !


cjv, Thanks for the report. I'm on the road at present and so have only erratic access to wifi. And so I was a little slow to spot this. I appreciate your comments. I had heard the Gandolfi, and was curious about your response and also the others. As I noted earlier, your listings on the New Generations thread has proved very helpful in some of my own explorations.


----------



## Le Beau Serge

*Glenn Gould - Bach Edition*










*Glenn Gould - Zenph Re-performance: Goldberg Variations 1955[ Performance*​


----------



## Le Beau Serge

*Sviatoslav Richter Plays Beethoven: Last Three Sonatas*










*Sviatoslav Richter Plays Bach*​


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Richard Strauss: Die ägyptische Helena*
Dorati & the Detroit Symphony Orchestra (Jones et al.)








Another unplanned purchase I stumbled upon by accident and a bargain. I must admit that I hadn't heard of this opera until I saw it in the shop but at the price it was on sale for, the cast and the fact that it is a Richard Strauss/Hugo Von Hofmannsthal work led me to take the chance.


----------



## Le Beau Serge




----------



## Le Beau Serge

[







[


----------



## Le Beau Serge

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/918r0f1KW7L._SL1500_.jpg[/IMG]

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51QtTjYR7SL.jpg[


----------



## senza sordino

I've just bought seven CDs and seven more on order. I haven't sated my obsession yet.
Dvorak Violin Concerto
View attachment 42144

Martha Argerich plays lots of concerti. My piano music is sadly lacking, this will help catch up to my string music
View attachment 42145

Some singing by the King College Cambridge
View attachment 42146

Grieg violin sonatas turned into violin concerti 
View attachment 42147


----------



## Le Beau Serge




----------



## cjvinthechair

Tigrou said:


> Hello, i am a new member, "hi" to everyone
> 
> This is my latest CD purchase, special for me because it was a gift from a very special friend.
> 
> View attachment 42069


Most welcome, Mr./Ms. Tigrou - Thomaner are always special...but then so are Tolzer, Dresdner, Wiltener; OK, boys' choirs (if one's allowed to say that nowadays ?).
Happy TC-ing.


----------



## Andolink

*Florent Schmitt*: _Symphonie Concertante, for orchestra & piano, Op.82_ from this disc--









and

*Florent Schmitt*: _Sonate libre en deux parties enchaînées, for violin and piano, Op.68_ from this disc--


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wagner: Der Ring Des Nibelungen (La Scala 1950)*
Wilhelm Furtwangler & La Scala, Kirsten Flagstad et al.














I have been mulling this over for about six months. The allure is unmistakable, Wagner under the baton of Maestro Furtwangler, with Kirsten Flagstad as Brünnhilde.

However, today I found that someone has uploaded the set on YouTube. After listening to somewhere just short of half-way I knew that I would be getting this. Limitations in recording aside, the performance sounded great - even through my iPad's speakers and though she would be around 50, Flagstad still sounds remarkable.

Once again, I find myself wishing Furtwangler had survived long enough to complete his own Wiener Philharmoniker cycle.

*Furtwangler: Lieder and Choral Works*
Various








I have been curious about his vocal work ever since I heard a snippet of his Te Deum on a documentary someone had uploaded on to YouTube. When I found this disc, last copy in stock, I knew I had to order it.

Samples sound interesting and as it is AutoRip on Amazon, I can try out the digital copy whilst I wait for the physical disc to arrive in the post on Tuesday.


----------



## Alypius

jimsumner said:


> The Kertesz Dvorak symphony cycle is been regarded as well-nigh definitive since its first appearance. You're in for some great listening.


Jim, Thanks. I have slowly been taking it in while I have been out on the road, listening whenever I can. It really quite stunning. This set by Kertesz does live up to its reputation. One of a very good string of recent purchases.


----------



## Le Beau Serge




----------



## Le Beau Serge

Arthur Rubinstein - The Complete Album Collection​


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've had my eye on this for ages ever since having my curiosity aroused by Gramophone describing it as Gershwin's Catfish Row transferred to the tenements of New York City. The retail price exceeded my parsimony-induced spend limit for one item but at last I managed to source a nigh-on immaculate second-hand copy for about £17 inc. p&p which obligingly arrived at work today.

http://ts3.mm.bing.net/th?id=HN.608050842511738262&pid=15.1


----------



## Tristan

My catalog was severely lacking in R. Strauss, apart from a Bernstein recording of Also Sprach, so I recently bought this:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Went to York with a friend today (my first time) and stumbled upon this recording of *Verdi's La Traviata* featuring *Eleanor Steber, Giuseppe Di Stefano and Robert Merrill* with the Chorus & Orchestra of the *Metropolitan Opera* under the baton of *Giuseppe Anonicelli*.









The case says it was originally broadcast 1st January 1949.

Though there are some sonic limitations - as one would expect, on initial listening I am very happy indeed.

This is my best non-LP charity shop find - thanks to my friend's wife who went into the shop in the first place otherwise I would never have found it. Whoever had this recording before me clearly looked after it as it is in immaculate condition - something I will continue to do.


----------



## BaronScarpia

Bruckner's motets


----------



## Le Beau Serge




----------



## tdc

The Decca complete set contains a few Ravel pieces I haven't yet heard such as the early Prix de Rome Cantatas, so I'm really looking forward to listening to those. I've listened to a good chunk of the Ravel complete and the Monteux Daphnis et Chloe and everything is sounding great so far. Very happy with these purchases.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Stravinsky's Rite of spring


----------



## Le Beau Serge

​


----------



## Winterreisender

I have been listening to Tchaikovsky a lot lately, but realised that I have never heard his solo piano music . So, not wanting to do things by halves, I have got my hands on this box set of the complete piano music, played by Viktoria Postnikova !!


----------



## Sudonim

This.









I had my eye on Stan the Man's Bruckner cycle, having heard nothing but encomiums for it (and having listened to a bit of it on Spotify), and then I saw that this includes that _plus_ complete Beethoven, Schumann, and Brahms symphony cycles, _and_ some Bartók, Berlioz, Chopin, and some of Skrow's own compositions thrown in for good measure. I vowed that it would be mine, and with the help of a $60 Amazon credit, it now is.


----------



## samurai

Carl Nielsen--*Symphony No.3 {"Sinfonia espansiva"}; Symphony No.4, Op.29 {"Inextinguishable"} and Symphony No.5, Op.50. *All three works feature Herbert Blomstedt and the Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra. 
Jean Sibelius-*-Symphony No.2 in D Major, Op.43 and Symphony No.3 in C Major, Op.52,* both performed by the Lorin Maazel led Vienna Philharmonic.
Piotr Chaikovskii--*Symphony No.4 in F Minor, Op.36 and Symphony No.5 in E Minor, Op.64. *Both works are traversed by the New York Philharmonic under Leonard Bernstein.

*Edit:* This should have been posted under *"Current Listening"*, as I already own these works. Sorry!


----------



## Le Beau Serge

​


----------



## Le Beau Serge

*I'm sorry if I seem to be monopolising this thread. *​


----------



## brotagonist

^ Sometimes one needs to advance one's collection to the current line of scrimmage 

I have long harboured a feeling that Tchaikovsky's music is just too sweet for my taste. I do love the symphonies, but the notion persists. I am planning on getting a couple of discs to help me get over it 

This is the first one:









Piano Trio
Rogé, Amoyal, Lodeon


----------



## Sudonim

Le Beau Serge said:


> *I'm sorry if I seem to be monopolising this thread. *[/CENTER]


Don't bother me none - I'm admiring your taste (not to mention your apparently bottomless store of funds!).


----------



## Marschallin Blair

'Strauss,' 'Gwyneth,' 'Sibelius'. . . I love how that trips off the tongue.


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Le Beau Serge

Sudonim said:


> Don't bother me none - I'm admiring your taste (not to mention your apparently bottomless store of funds!).


If I'm honest I've bought all of these CDs from charity shops or other low cost resellers online. I haven't paid more than £12 for any of them bar the two box sets of Gould and Rubinstein which cost me £60 and £100 respectively.

It's most kind of you to say you admire my taste I'm new to classical music and have no knowledge what so ever of music. I have just been buying whatever I fancy based on YouTube and Spotify and of course what I can get cheap.


----------



## Le Beau Serge




----------



## Alypius

One recent interest has been the music of Karol Szymanowski. A recent purchase:










I had picked up these other Szymanowski in March and April and posted reviews of these over on the "New Releases Only" thread:


----------



## mirepoix

Korngold - Violin Concerto.


----------



## Andolink

*Charles Koechlin*: _Piano Quintet, Op. 80_ and _String Quartet No. 3, Op. 72_


----------



## Le Beau Serge




----------



## AClockworkOrange

Two unplanned purchases. :devil:

Claudio Abbado is one of those conductors who had a great impact upon me but was always overshadowed or taken for granted. It was Abbado who introduced me to Mahler and Bizet's Carmen amongst others.

In the Bruckner, I already had the Lucerne Symphony 1 on CD and I also had the Lucerne Symphony 5 on Blu Ray so picking this boxed set up was a no brainer. Very different in approach to one of my favourite Bruckner conductors (Celibidache) and a very welcome addition as a consequence.

Having listened to the Ninth this morning, Abbado is a very fluid conductor with the material and I love it. A very assured Bruckner conductor indeed.

For the Mozart however, I have no familiarity with the Orchestra Mozart beyond knowing they are a HIP ensemble. Charles Mackerras recording of Mozart's final Symphonies with the Scottish Chamber Orchestra still leave me with mixed feelings (unlike Klemperer, Beecham and Fricsay). The combination of Symphonies and a vast number of Concerto's which I have not heard led me to take the chance here. I have not been disappointed by an Abbado recording as yet so fingers crossed this will continue to hold true (normally I am a fan of Renee Fleming but something in her delivery leaves me cold on the Berliner's Mahler 4).


----------



## shadowdancer

Talking about Abbado, just ordered today.
Have been watching this one for a long time.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm working on getting a couple more Tchaikovsky albums. I ordered the Piano Trio 2 days ago; today, I found an extra $15 in my pocket  so I decided on:









Dorati/New Phil'ia

Some days are just so good that a little present is deserved 

I looked at Tchaikovsky's catalogue on Wikipedia. Apart from what I already have collected (symphonies, piano concertos) and the works I don't want to collect (operas), these Orchestral Suites stand out as fascinating and lesser known curiosities, just the kind of thing to intrigue me. I still have my eye on a few well known pieces, such as the sextet, serenade, violin concerto and, perhaps, the 1812, but I plan to cool off a bit before I place another order :tiphat:


----------



## Conor71

Pre-order of this one :


----------



## bejart

These are on the way from 3rd party sellers from Amazon.US ---



























this from Amazon.UK ---









as well as these that I cannot find any suitable images --

Eybler/ Kommer/ Hummel: Clarinet Concertos
Knecht / Philidor: Symphony & Overtures
Pleyel/Vanhal: Concerti & Symphonies, Vol. 13


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## BRHiler

I just ordered several goodies from Arkivmusic 

Steven Stucky--2nd Concerto for Orchestra
Adams--Naive and Sentimental Music
Panufnik (the elder)--Symphony #10
Druckman--Lamia and a bunch of other tunes
Eichberg--Before Heaven
Fairouz--In the Shadow of No Towers
Steve Mackey--Banana/Dump Truck

Guess I'm feeling slightly contemporary today


----------



## science

I'm bout to blow this thread up. So here we go:

View attachment 42865
View attachment 42867
View attachment 42868


View attachment 42869
View attachment 42870


----------



## science

View attachment 42871
View attachment 42872
View attachment 42873

View attachment 42874
View attachment 42875


----------



## science

View attachment 42876
View attachment 42877
View attachment 42878

View attachment 42879
View attachment 42881


----------



## science

View attachment 42882
View attachment 42883
View attachment 42884

View attachment 42885
View attachment 42886


I'm gonna sneak the Miles Davis in here for now - maybe later I'll post it in the non-classical thread as well.


----------



## science

View attachment 42888
View attachment 42889
View attachment 42890

View attachment 42891
View attachment 42892


----------



## science

View attachment 42893
View attachment 42894
View attachment 42895


That's all for now but I'll be back with more when I have time!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I received an Amazon gift card, so making up the difference I picked up three items.

The first of these being *Haydn's "Sturm ind Drang" Symphonies* performed by *Trevor Pinnock & the Enmglish Conert*.








I have been curious about these for a while and with a gift card, now is as good a time as any to order them. I cannot wait to hear them and as they are on Smazon's Autorip service, I may start listening to them tonight.

I promised myself no more Mahler but I have a very significant reason for breaking that promise - *Sir John Barbirolli's *recording of* Mahler's Sixth Symphony with the New Philharmonia*. I realise I may be stating the obvious but this is so different to what I am used to from Kubelik or Tennstedt. On a radio clip I heard on Youtube, Barbirolli states to the effect that a conductors approach must be his (or her) own - right or wrong. After hearing this, I am glad he followed his own approach. The results are an incredible performance and a different perspective. Strauss' Metamorphosen is a wonderful bonus.

I also picked up his recording of *Mahler's Ninth Symphony* made with the *Berlin Philharmoniker.* I have become hooked on Mahler's latter symphonies of late - the Eighth, Ninth and the completed Tenth (thanks to Daniel Harding and Wiener Philharmoniker). I have heard some of this recording on YouTube and I definitely want to hear this in full on my own HiFi. I read at some point that some in the Berliner Philharmoniker compared him to Furtwangler which admittedly made me smile being a fan of Furtwangler. Whether it is true or not I cannot say but the recording has piqued my curiosity enough to add it to my order - given that the price was right.















I also picked up (unplanned) - *Mahan Esfahani: Byrd, Bach, Ligeti - Wigmore Hall Live*








I enjoyed his release of Sonatas by CPE Bach so much, when I saw this sitting on the shelf in a music shop I knew I was going to buy it. I really shouldn't have but I must admit the Harpsichord has grown on me and as a performer, I enjoy his works. Hopefully this will live unto his CPE Bach recording.


----------



## shadowdancer

A bargain at Amazon: (45USD)


----------



## science

Ok, continuing my 'splosion:

View attachment 42914
View attachment 42915
View attachment 42916
View attachment 42917
View attachment 42919


I very happily purchased these, entirely surrendering my own judgement.


----------



## science

View attachment 42921
View attachment 42922
View attachment 42923
View attachment 42924
View attachment 42925


To the best of my knowledge I made these purchases of my own free will.


----------



## science

View attachment 42926
View attachment 42927
View attachment 42928
View attachment 42929
View attachment 42931


These purchases were also made with what I usually take to be my own free will.


----------



## science

However, I very happily purchased these, entirely surrendering my own judgement:

View attachment 42934
View attachment 42935
View attachment 42936
View attachment 42937
View attachment 42938


----------



## science

To the best of my knowledge, these are the last of my recent happy purchases, entirely surrendering my own judgement:

View attachment 42939
View attachment 42940


Entirely surrendering my own judgement only required me to purchase one of the following disks, but being a greedy little carrot biter I went all out with the little box:

View attachment 42941


----------



## science

And finally, a few more purchases made with what I usually take to be my own free will:

View attachment 42944
View attachment 42945
View attachment 42946


I owe those three to the original "what are you listening to now" thread, and if I remember correctly to Simon in particular.

View attachment 42942
View attachment 42943


I owe those two to Leo Tolstoy's _War and Peace_.


----------



## brotagonist

^ And I thought I get into a feeding frenzy! Happy listening


----------



## hpowders

F Mendelssohn's Piano Trios performed by the Israel Trio.
Performed with passion and technical security.
Recommended.


----------



## cwarchc

My 1st work by Suzuki


----------



## Marschallin Blair

science said:


> And finally, a few more purchases made with what I usually take to be my own free will:
> 
> View attachment 42944
> View attachment 42945
> View attachment 42946
> 
> 
> I owe those three to the original "what are you listening to now" thread, and if I remember correctly to Simon in particular.
> 
> View attachment 42942
> View attachment 42943
> 
> 
> I owe those two to Leo Tolstoy's _War and Peace_.


Thumbs-up on the Abbado Wiens!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

This is going to be my final large order for some time.

_Part 1:_

As I have mentioned in the current listening thread, I have become hooked on Mahler's latter symphonies but this can be said of the composer in general. I did promise m,self no more until I heard Barbirolli's New Philharmonia recording of the Sixth - which I ordered a couple of days ago. Since getting hooked on his Berlin Ninth, I have become fascinated by Barbirolli's approach and ordered the following:





















Where I would rank Barbirolli overall, with Tennstedt, Kubelik, Bernstein and Abbado I cannot say. What I can say though is that like Tennstedt, Barbirolli as a wonderful way with the Berlin Philharmonic, something which the 'Resurrection' and Sixth Symphonies will maintain.

The Berlin Sixth, being 8 minutes faster than his New Philharmonia recording will certainly prove an interesting listen - though I must admit that it was the unusual choice of Tempo which drew me to the New Philharmonia recording.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

_Part 2:_

CPE Bach is a composer I have become increasingly interested in since hearing his Harpsichord sonatas on a recent release by Mahan Esfahani.

This release seems to be highly rated and samples sound great, so this is my introduction to orchestral CPE Bach.








I am a huge fan of Arnold Bax. These two releases fill gaps in my collection of the Composer's works. Bryden Thomson is not a Conductor I am particularly familiar with but on a previous instalment in the series (The Truth About Russian Dancers) the London Philharmonic under his direction sounded superb. Samples indicate that these will sound equally fascinating.














This disc - A Portrait of the Viola - is a wonderful collection meeting two criteria.

An opportunity to explore the beautiful music of the Viola - a sadly maligned instrument - following on from works for the instrument by Hindemith, Bax, Britten and Vaughan Williams.
An opportunity to explore the music of female composers - an area sadly lacking in my collection.

This collection of sonatas for Viola and Piano has been sitting on my wish list for a while and I have finally pulled the trigger. 








Finally, this collection of Chamber works by York Bowen. A contemporary of Arnold Bax and another British Composer who seems to be quite niche for some strange reason. His Concertos for Piano and Violin are incredible as are his Piano Sonatas and the Chamber Works I have listened to so far are rewarding and very enjoyable.

This collection of two String Quartets (2 & 3) and Fantasy Quintet for Bass-Clarinet & String Quartet looks very interesting indeed.


----------



## Jos

Wow Science, that is some serious purchasing. Mind if I show your buyingfrenzy to my wife ? It might change her view towards my shiploads of vinyl I bring into the house:lol:
To the point, just bought this on these shiny little discs for in the car, Glenn Gould plays the late Haydn-sonatas. I like it, but not sure if I would trade the McCabe version. Gould is more " pointy", staccato I think. Must listen more attentively, I only had 45 minutes through dense traffic.
View attachment 43123


Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Guest

Darilce za mene: <= that's Slovenian btw










Shambala is a sitar concerto. The first piece is piano/trumpet/viola concerto; the second just a viola concerto.


----------



## science

Jos said:


> Wow Science, that is some serious purchasing. Mind if I show your buyingfrenzy to my wife ? It might change her view towards my shiploads of vinyl I bring into the house


I think we can work together. I'll show my wife how much you buy and you can show your wife how much I buy, and together we can enable each other's slide toward bankruptcy.


----------



## jdec

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51vMyLE+yGL._SL500_.jpg


----------



## Alypius

Just arrived:

Nikolai Demidenko / Jerzy Maksymiuk / BBC Scottish Symphony
_Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor & Piano Concerto No. 3 in E minor_
The Romantic Piano Concerto, vol. 2
(Hyperion, 1992)










I had picked up Marc-Andre Hamelin 4-disc set _Medtner: The Complete Piano Sonatas_ (Hyperion, 1998) last fall and have become mesmerized by Medtner's music. So this (well-reviewed) set of concertos seemed the logical next step.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

After rapidly quadrupling the size of my music collection over the last 5 years or so, my buying habits have slowed to a trickle. Among the few works I've placed on order is this marvelous recording of _Le nozze di Figaro_:


----------



## Selby

BPS said:


> Darilce za mene: <= that's Slovenian btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shambala is a sitar concerto. The first piece is piano/trumpet/viola concerto; the second just a viola concerto.


Absolutely fantastic recording. I'm in love with this album.


----------



## science

jdec said:


> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51vMyLE+yGL._SL500_.jpg












Just helpin' a guy out.


----------



## DrKilroy

Best regards, Dr


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've been falling short with Prokofiev's operas - over ten years of collecting his works and only one opera of his so far. Then a couple of bargains cropped up and so I seized the moment:

https://sp2.yimg.com/ib/th?id=HN.607996932095607966&pid=15.1

http://ts4.mm.bing.net/th?id=HN.607997559158670987&pid=15.1


----------



## Jos

View attachment 43319
.
View attachment 43320


View attachment 43321
.
View attachment 43328


View attachment 43329


A rare day at the 2nd-handshop, I bought 20! great records. Some are already in my collection by other performers, but most is music that I don't know. 
Some serious musiclover must have changed format ( or died....) and his/her albums ended in a thriftstore for a euro each. There were about a hundred of them, all good, lots in the standard classical repertoire (not meant in a negative way!) but also some less common. I picked these 10 (admitted, Yma Sumac should be in the other-genrethread) and 10 new TurnaboutVox albums. You'll find them in the dedicated thread soon. 

Lots of new and interesting music to keep me busy, hurray

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## senza sordino

Some Baroque purchases for me
View attachment 43475

View attachment 43476

View attachment 43477

View attachment 43478

The last CD also has Elgar, Bridge and Parry


----------



## scratchgolf

Everything here was a different version of works I already owned besides Korngold (new to me) and Schubert (filling in gaps)
































Edit: Apparently the Schubert didn't post. Taneyev Quartet - Complete String Quartets


----------



## SixFootScowl

My seventh Missa Solemnis:


----------



## GioCar

Florestan said:


> My seventh Missa Solemnis:


Which is the one you like most?


----------



## SixFootScowl

GioCar said:


> Which is the one you like most?


 I really like Ormandy's. That may be a biased decision because it was my first Missa Solemnis, but the vocals and violin are wonderful on Ormandy. I bought the Karajan one for Gundula Janowitz.


----------



## arpeggio

*Berlioz: Complete Orchestral & Sacred Works / Colin Davis*






​
I have always been a big fan of Davis. This set fills out some of the gaps in my library. There are some great performances here.

It appears that the only outlet that carries this set is Arkivmusic: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1012770

I have checked several other outlets including Amazon. I even can not find it listed at the Decca website.


----------



## arpeggio

*Lone Star Wind Orchestra*












​
Members who know me know that with the exception of Middendorf, Nanes and "Yummy, Yummy, Yummy I've Got Love in My Tummy", I rarely let loose with the negative waves. How we react to art is so subjective.

The above recordings are an exception. I really can not endorse them. With a few exceptions, these performances are so lackluster and anemic which is surprising since Mr. Corporon is normally such a fine conductor.

If anyone is familiar with these recordings and disagrees, please post a response.

I did locate the following positive reviews:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/May12/convergingcultures_8572837.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/Aug12/Converging_Cultures_8572837.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2008/Aug08/American_Tapestry_8570968.htm


----------



## Marschallin Blair

arpeggio said:


> View attachment 43509​
> I have always been a big fan of Davis. This set fills out some of the gaps in my library. There are some great performances here.
> 
> It appears that the only outlet that carries this set is Arkivmusic: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1012770
> 
> I have checked several other outlets including Amazon. I even can not find it listed at the Decca website.


Great compilation. . . Have you heard Davis' '69_ Troyens _on Philips though? Absolutely tremendous; fabulously recorded as well. . . Davis' later LSO endeavor of _Troyens_ has the most incredible_ horns _I've ever heard for the "Royal Hunt and Storm" hands down.

-- Of course, neither of these_ sine qua nons _are in the Decca set. . . _unfortunately_. :/


----------



## arpeggio

Marschallin Blair said:


> Great compilation. . . Have you heard Davis' '69_ Troyens _on Philips though? Absolutely tremendous; fabulously recorded as well. . . Davis' later LSO endeavor of _Troyens_ has the most incredible_ horns _I've ever heard for the "Royal Hunt and Storm" hands down.
> 
> -- Of course, neither of these_ sine qua nons _are in the Decca set. . . _unfortunately_. :/


I have the 1969 _Troyens_ on LP.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

arpeggio said:


> I have the 1969 _Troyens_ on LP.


_Right on_.

With a good turn table, toning arm, and cartridge-- I bet it puts the cd to shame.


----------



## opus55

Wrong thread ...


----------



## satoru

Phew,

When I spotted this set at a used CD shop, I couldn't stop myself... But now, I stop (for a while) looking for Gould's old releases. Considering that I accumulated 5,000 not-yet-played tracks in iTunes, I'm insane buying 80 more CDs (although, I already listened to more than 20 of these)...


----------



## Op.123

Arrau - Chopin and Liszt Concertos


----------



## GioCar

Florestan said:


> I really like Ormandy's. That may be a biased decision because it was my first Missa Solemnis, but the vocals and violin are wonderful on Ormandy. I bought the Karajan one for Gundula Janowitz.


I am not familiar with the Ormandy's. I should try it.
I like Solti's, this one










That pause, that very little pause just after the last "Dona nobis pacem" and before the final ascending arpeggios...
It's just all skies opening above you.


----------



## Alfacharger

I just ordered this. Due to my new job I missed out on getting an autographed copy. A great score from a great composer.


----------



## bejart

These are on the way from Amazon ---


----------



## bejart

As well as these ---





















and this which has no image that I could find ---

Hertel: 6 Violin Sonatas


----------



## Alypius

*David Robertson / St. Louis Symphony
John Adams: City Noir / Saxophone Concerto (Nonesuch, 2014)*


----------



## SixFootScowl

GioCar said:


> I am not familiar with the Ormandy's. I should try it.
> I like Solti's, this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pause, that very little pause just after the last "Dona nobis pacem" and before the final ascending arpeggios...
> It's just all skies opening above you.


I found the clips with a different cover: Solti

And here is Ormandy

They are both very good, but I think Solti's may have an edge on clarity. The Solti set I linked is nice with both Mass in C and Missa Solemnis, but I think the Mass in C is a different conductor.

I am looking forward to Karajan with Gundula Janowitz.


----------



## arpeggio

*Scriabin Piano Sonatas*






​
For more info and review see: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=785549

This set only contains the ten sonatas that Scriabin published. There are two earlier works, the _Sonata-fantasy for Piano in G sharp minor_ and the _Sonata for Piano in E flat minor_ which are missing from this set. There are sets which include these works. I have no idea why they were excluded from this set. Maybe somebody knows why.


----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 43630
I had to wait a few weeks for this it sounds fine though.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Alfacharger said:


> I just ordered this. Due to my new job I missed out on getting an autographed copy. A great score from a great composer.


---
The mushroom-cave scene is pure, unadulterated Bartok. . . which is of course why I like it.

-- The Blu-ray of this looks amazing, incidentally; but then, you probably already have it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Florestan said:


> I found the clips with a different cover: Solti
> 
> And here is Ormandy
> 
> They are both very good, but I think Solti's may have an edge on clarity. The Solti set I linked is nice with both Mass in C and Missa Solemnis, but I think the Mass in C is a different conductor.
> 
> I am looking forward to Karajan with Gundula Janowitz.


Karajan/Janowitz-- oh yeah! . . . I've never heard the Solti though. I'd like to hear it just for the Lucia Popp. . . In fact, let me research that one. Thanks.


----------



## DavidA

Florestan said:


> I found the clips with a different cover: Solti
> 
> And here is Ormandy
> 
> They are both very good, but I think Solti's may have an edge on clarity. The Solti set I linked is nice with both Mass in C and Missa Solemnis, but I think the Mass in C is a different conductor.
> 
> I am looking forward to Karajan with Gundula Janowitz.


Karajan with Janowitz! Oh yes! They recorded it twice together, both extraordinary performances.


----------



## SixFootScowl

You can get both Gundula Janowitz (Leonora) and Lucia Popp (Marzilina) on the 1978 Bernstein Fidelio. Very nice!

For the record, my other Missa Solemni are (in preliminary order of preference after Ormandy): 
Gielen (two different performances)
Rilling
Harnoncourt
Gardiner
Neviges


----------



## MaxB

Rachmaninov: Piano Sonatas / Xiayin Wang


----------



## Skilmarilion

I recently added a trio of Russian essentials.


----------



## Rhythm

The Symphonies by Gustav Mahler, Riccardo Chailly
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra and Radio Symphonie Orchester Berlin






​
_________________
BBC Great Composer：Mahler
^ Thanks to Vaneyes.


----------



## SixFootScowl

25 cent garage sale find today:









I used to love the 1812 Overture and played it a lot many years ago. I got this for the Beethoven piece, but now realize there is something special about this 1812 Overture in that it has a choir. It is fantastic. I was pretty well done with the 1812 until I heard this one with the singing. It is very different than the one I knew.


----------



## Centropolis

I went on a classical CDs spending blitz today.

From Amazon:


----------



## Centropolis

From charity shop at $3 each:


----------



## PabloElFlamenco

Without going to the length of posting pictures, alas, I did go into a shop and acquired some "need to haves" and two entirely new (for me) discoveries:

An old favorite
Satie (Gymnopédies, Gnossiennes) Piano Favourites performed by Reinbert de Leeuw (Decca). I know this recording from long ago, a cheap CD (in money terms)

A partly-known supplement
Purcell "Dido and Aeneas" performed by Della Jones, Donna Deam, Peter Harvey, Susan Bickley, with the St. James Singers and St. James Baroque Players under the direction of Ivor Bolton (Das Alte Werk). Haven't hear the CD yet, but I've lately been chasing Purcell works...

Another cheap (moneywise) CD Johann David Heinichen Concerti Grandi, by Musica Antiqua Köln under Reinhard Goebel. (Archiv) Put in on immediately upon getting home, wonderful baroque, will get to know this better...

A revelation, awe-inspiring: Arvo Pärt "A Portrait" His Works His Life (a Naxos double CD). I do suppose the knowledgeable need no words, I had no idea whatever who this person is. I'm a-gasp. Making such discoveries are an adventure, thank you Mr. Pärt.

Greetings to all,
Paul


----------



## Alypius

PabloElFlamenco said:


> ...
> A revelation, awe-inspiring: Arvo Pärt "A Portrait" His Works His Life (a Naxos double CD). I do suppose the knowledgeable need no words, I had no idea whatever who this person is. I'm a-gasp. Making such discoveries are an adventure, thank you Mr. Pärt.
> 
> Greetings to all,
> Paul


Paul, Concerning Arvo Pärt, there have been a spate of articles on him because of recent performances of his works in New York. Here are some links to National Public Radio and the New York Times that discuss his life and work. One of the links allows you to hear a hourlong concert:

http://www.npr.org/blogs/deceptivecadence/2014/06/02/316322238/the-silence-and-awe-of-arvo-p-rt

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/18/arts/music/at-heart-of-arvo-parts-works-eastern-orthodox-christianity.html

http://www.npr.org/event/music/316654406/music-by-arvo-p-rt-live-from-the-met-museums-temple-of-dendur

For an in-depth analysis of his work, see the study by Paul Hillier, _Arvo Part_, series: Oxford Studies of Composers (Oxford University Press, 1997). Hillier is best known as a leader of various vocal ensembles that specialize in medieval and Renaissance. This needs updating since Part has written a number of new works since this was first published. But it is an invaluable analysis of his early career and the development of his tintinabuli style:


----------



## maestro267

A 56-minute work for soloists, chorus, organ and orchestra, written in 1982. Mathias (1934-92) is Welsh, and would've turned 80 this year. I first came across his music purely by chance, when a Welsh-language station I happened to tune into was playing his 1984 Organ Concerto. Of course, I caught it mid-piece, so I had absolutely no idea who the composer was, but the music was really grabbing my attention. It kept me on there for a good half-an-hour. That was sometime in 2012. In October of last year, I found a disc in a charity shop that contained his Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2. Both are amazing works, with wonderfully mysterious passages, especially in the first movement of No. 2. He makes great use of harps and tuned percussion.

Anyway, I've had a little listen to bits of Lux Aeterna, and it sounds amazing! It definitely continues the mysterious harmonies used in the symphonies. And I will definitely seek out more of his music.

One last note: They've programmed Mathias' Violin Concerto to be played at this year's Proms.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

As a result of a windfall and a musical purge, I have ordered some goodies.

Bernstein's West Side Story has been somewhat of an enigma to me. I have only unto now heard Bernstein's own DG recording. Jose Carreras is so badly cast it makes the recording difficult to listen to in places.

The BBC's Building a Library Feature recently covered WSS. Listening to the Podcast version recently, I had my ears opened to some great performances. To this end, I picked the Original Broadway Cast Version (£3 - an absolute steal). Following some samples, I have also pre-ordered Tilson Thomas' version which is due out any time now.

I also ordered the Bernstien's New York CD which I didn't know existed until today. There are some great performances on this disc.





















*Strauss: Der Rosen Kavalier*
Carlos Kleiber & the Bayerische Stattsoper








I have been looking at this recording for heavens knows how long. I have finally decided to stop dithering and just buy it.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Part two:*

Continuing my exploration of *Korngold*, I have ordered three of his Operas - Der Ring des Polykrates, Die Kathrin and Das Wunder der Heliane.





















Finally, *Abbado's Complete RCA & Sony Album Collection*.









There were a few works I was going to order until I saw this boxed set. I am a huge fan of Abbado so this represents a great purchase.

I have also pre-ordered Ferenc Fricsay - Orchestral Works volume 1. I may cancel this later however depending on the level of duplication versus the works I want that I cannot get elsewhere.


----------



## Aggelos

Purchased the following.....:tiphat:









http://www.mdg.de/titel/1805.htm
http://audaud.com/2014/02/wagner-and-the-piano-severin-von-eckardstein-p-mdgmagic-fire-and-other-wagner-transcriptions-risto-matti-marin-p-alba/









http://www.avi-music.de/html/2014/3428.html


----------



## Guest

Two blind buys:


----------



## Alypius

*Michael Korstick, Charles Koechlin: Les Heures Persanes - 
Piano Music, vol. 2 (SWR / Hanssler Classic, 2009)*










I finally got around to finishing up buying this 3 volume set of Koechlin's piano music. I got volume 1 and 3 last fall and was entranced by his music -- which sits somewhere between Ravel's and Mompou's in terms of style.

















For a taste, here's a YouTube of his _Paysages et marine pour piano_ (1917)


----------



## MaxB

Beethoven: Piano Concertos No 3 & 4 / Bronfman


----------



## bejart

These are on the way from 3rd party sellers on Amazon.com ---


----------



## bejart

And these from Amazon.UK ---


----------



## Alypius

Just arrived:

Riccardo Minasi / Il Pomo d'Oro, _Vivaldi: Concerti per violino IV L'imperatore_ (Naive, "Vivaldi Edition", 2012)










I've been on a Vivaldi tangent for the last year. One of the finest baroque ensembles I've come across is the Il Pomo d'Oro. I have two other dazzling releases from them, one led by Dmitry Sinkosky, another led by the duo of Sinkovsky and Riccardo Minasi (the group's director).










Here it's Minasi as the soloist. As on the other releases, these are simply dazzling performances and high virtuosity. A couple of reviews:



> "Riccardo Minasi is a player with lively feeling for theatrical gesture and a technique that comfortably accommodates Vivaldi's virtuosity. He breathes life into these wonderfully expressive concertos with a musical rapport that perhaps responds more readily to bravura passages than to lyrical ones...committed Vivaldians should be delighted."-_BBC Music Magazine_ (September 2012)





> "His virtuosity cannot be doubted and his tone courses like a young stream but a restless imagination looks beyond straightforward niceness and elegance for something deeper, more sharply moulded, in places even darker... This is *not* really Vivaldi as easy listening... But for anyone wanting a touch of Dionysian poetry, it is a disc worth returning to."-_Gramophone Magazine_ (September 2012)


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Andolink

*Elgar*: Symphony No. 2; *Koechlin*: Les Bandar-Log; *Johann Stamitz* and *Franz Xaver Richter*: String Symphonies


----------



## Andolink

Graupner cantatas:


----------



## senza sordino

I needed some retail therapy today. I spent my strike pay on 
John Eliot Gardiner Beethoven 1-9
View attachment 44839


I wanted another Beethoven cycle, and something very different from my '63 HvK.


----------



## KenOC

senza sordino said:


> I needed some retail therapy today. I spent my strike pay on
> John Eliot Gardiner Beethoven 1-9
> View attachment 44839
> 
> 
> I wanted another Beethoven cycle, and something very different from my '63 HvK.


Top o' the pile for you! See:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/syltguides/fullview/R1L1EGKNY1ZC8X/ref=cm_pdp_sylt_title_2


----------



## shadowdancer

Just ordered. 
Still learning my way through Shostakovich Symphonies.
Mraviinsky and Bernstein reached my taste.
Let's listen to Haitink.


----------



## shadowdancer

senza sordino said:


> I needed some retail therapy today. I spent my strike pay on
> John Eliot Gardiner Beethoven 1-9
> View attachment 44839
> 
> I wanted another Beethoven cycle, and something very different from my '63 HvK.


Since you mentioned "very different", may I suggest this one as well? Maybe for another strike pay...


----------



## omega




----------



## Katie

x

x oops


----------



## Guest

Just purchased Arnold Schoenberg's Fundamentals Of Composition.


----------



## Mahlerian

arcaneholocaust said:


> Just purchased Arnold Schoenberg's Fundamentals Of Composition.


I've read that one. It goes a lot into how phrases are constructed, then forms, and so forth upwards in terms of complexity.

For those who aren't familiar with any of them, Schoenberg's pedagogical works only cover "common practice" rules and aesthetics. He did write from time to time on his own music, but I get the impression that when teaching students he would turn first to Beethoven, Mozart, and Brahms for examples.


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> I've read that one. It goes a lot into how phrases are constructed, then forms, and so forth upwards in terms of complexity.
> 
> For those who aren't familiar with any of them, Schoenberg's pedagogical works only cover "common practice" rules and aesthetics. He did write from time to time on his own music, but I get the impression that when teaching students he would turn first to Beethoven, Mozart, and Brahms for examples.


Not that one volume won't keep me occupied for a long time, especially with beginning to finish off my engineering degree in the fall, but have you read any of his other textbooks? When I read about them and then found how cheap they come new on amazon, I could barely afford not to order the fundamentals!


----------



## Mahlerian

arcaneholocaust said:


> Not that one volume won't keep me occupied for a long time, especially with beginning to finish off my engineering degree in the fall, but have you read any of his other textbooks? When I read about them and then found how cheap they come new on amazon, I could barely afford not to order the fundamentals!


Harmonielehre is more of a philosophy about music than a useful textbook for learning harmonic practice. His counterpoint textbook is excellent and very different from most in that he tries out different possibilities and shows you why some work better than others. I'm not familiar with Structural Functions of Harmony or Models for Beginners in Composition, but I'd feel confident enough to recommend them on the basis of what I have read.

For a single-volume collection of essays and the like, Style and Idea is a great tome that covers just about every topic you can think of, containing everything from reasoned evaluations of Liszt and Brahms to off-the-cuff snide remarks on contemporary trends in music that he doesn't approve of (mainly Neoclassicism).


----------



## Andolink

Per Nørgård's Symphony No. 8 from this disc:









Albéric Magnard's Symphony No. 4 from this disc:









Johannes Brahms' Clarinet Sonatas Op. 120 from this disc:


----------



## DrKilroy

arcaneholocaust said:


> Just purchased Arnold Schoenberg's Fundamentals Of Composition.


Excellent textbook! It basically taught me how classical composition works.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## cjvinthechair

Ah - lovely morning at London's 'Classical Music Exchange' ! Purchase highlights :
David Amram - Violin, Cello, Bassoon Concerti
Peter Dickinson - Mass of the Apocalypse, Outcry, The Unicorns
Sebastian Fagerlund - Clarinet Concerto, Partita, Isola
Ragnar Grippe - Requiem, Shifting Spirits
Roxanna Panufnik - Dance of Life(Tallinn Mass)
Thierry Pecou - Symphonie du Jaguar, Vague de Pierre
Kevin Puts - To Touch the Sky, Symphony no. 4
Fazil Say - Symphonies no. 2 & 3
Noam Sheriff - Revival of the Dead, Genesis
Emil Tabakov - Cello Concerto, Ad Infinitum.

Good few of these are new to me - any thoughts from colleagues ?


----------



## Andolink

*Koechlin's* _Paysages et marines, Op. 63b_ from this disc:









and his _La course de printemps Op. 95_ from this disc:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Picked up today at Dearborn Music:








This is fantastic because it has real cannons and guns in Wellington's Victory!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just ordered:


----------



## Winterreisender

Just got my hands on this beast:


----------



## ShropshireMoose

This bumper box of Horowitz now at £90 on amazon, how could I resist! (70 CDs, yee-ha, as our American cousins would have it!)


----------



## Mesenkomaha

Does this count?

Like most of my "collection" I found this at Goodwill for a dollar. I love classical music on vinyl.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ah, a connaisseur. I have fond recollections of lovingly handling the vinyl discs back in the 1970s. Ah, if only I had more time to set up my turntable and spin some vinyl. That looks like a very nice record that you have purchased. I see J.S. Bach is represented.


----------



## Mesenkomaha

The resale shops around me are just overloaded with classical vinyl. I picked up a turntable for five bucks and get my records for fifty cents to a dollar each. I've collected about 100 records so far much to my wife's dismay.


----------



## SixFootScowl

You'll probably have to do some listening in the car or on an earbud to keep your wife from going crazy.


----------



## science

Here is one recent purchase:

View attachment 45153


... and here is another:

View attachment 45154


----------



## PabloElFlamenco

I'm awaiting this one from the postal services:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Strauss: Don Juan, Tod und Verklarung, Till Eulenspiegel Lustige Streiche and Vier Letzte Lieder (SACD)*
Wilhelm Furtwangler & the Wiener Philharmoniker (Symphonic Poems), Otto Ackerman, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf & the Philharmonia (Lieder)








*Bach: Orchestral Suite No.3, Mozart: Symphony No.29 and Beethoven: Symphony No.1*
Otto Klemperer & the Kolner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester








*Bax: Orchestral Works Vol.7 - Winter Legends & Symphonic Variations
*Bryden Thomson & the London Philharmonic Orchestra w/Margaret Fingerhut (Piano)








*Szymanowski: Symphonies 2 & 4 and Concert Overture*
Edward Gardner & the BBC Symphony Orchestra 








This latter is a new composer to me but I heard an extract from this recording of the 4th Symphony, enjoyed it and hence this purchase. Gardner has never failed to impress as yet in my experience and this looks no different.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Just made a purchase that is due to arrive in two to four weeks....and it's the most exciting purchase for me this year!

Mahler: symphonies 1 and 2
Beethoven: symphonies 1 to 4

These scores are republications by Dover, so I am expecting fine quality 19th century editions rebound nicely and at a large size to open flat on my desk. Prior to this purchase on sheetmusicplus.com I had planned to buy Mahler's 7th from Dover's series of Mahler symphonies but I came to know from reading reviews on various places on the Internet that it was defective; innumerable errors riddled through the pages which was quite disappointing news for me, a great lover of Mahler's 7th and cheap, good quality scores. The Beethoven ended up being a nice second option for me. These four symphonies are my favourite in Beethoven's oeuvre.

I'm interested to know if anyone else here has any advice regarding dover republications of scores, which ones to avoid and which ones to purchase in the future from orchestral, choral and operatic repertoire?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

arcaneholocaust said:


> Just purchased Arnold Schoenberg's Fundamentals Of Composition.


I was just told about this book my Richard Mills today. Can you tell me your thoughts etc.?


----------



## Mahlerian

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm interested to know if anyone else here has any advice regarding dover republications of scores, which ones to avoid and which ones to purchase in the future from orchestral, choral and operatic repertoire?


Avoid their version of Bruckner's 4th, which is the first published version that no one plays anymore.

Their Mahler 1&2 is a fine reproduction of the original printed version, but the orchestration doesn't line up in many spots with the versions performed today, because of the changes Mahler was continually making to his scores.


----------



## Badinerie

Im still haunting the "Charity Shops" as we call them here.
Whilst on a trip to York recently I came home with 10 classical lp's for £2.00 
Only one of them went in the bin



Mesenkomaha said:


> View attachment 45145
> 
> 
> Does this count?
> 
> Like most of my "collection" I found this at Goodwill for a dollar. I love classical music on vinyl.


----------



## arpeggio

*Ojaifornia Here I Come*

I just returned from my California trip which included Ojai. Picked up the following CD's:
























​
I got Denk and Frautschi to autograph their CD's.

Note: Working on Ojai report.


----------



## senza sordino

Two CDs that were on order finally came in today.
Schnittke Sonata for violin and orchestra, Concerto Grosso #6, Weill Concerto for Violin and wind orchestra; Takemitsu Nostalghia
View attachment 45206

Brett Dean
View attachment 45207


and two impulse buys
Ravel orchestral pieces, something I didn't have a good set of
View attachment 45208


and used Beethoven overtures
View attachment 45209


----------



## senza sordino

and I also some good longer speaker cable. Now I have speakers on either side of my TV. It was fine before listening to music, but if I wanted the TV connected to the stereo the sound was off to one side. 

I also bought a digital copy of Strad magazine. I've bought paper copies before, but since this magazine comes from the UK it would take months before it was available here. I can now buy it the day it's published. The digital copy is convenient because I was able to buy one issue rather than a subscription which is often the case for online magazines. Each month there is an article called Masterclass, it's written by a performer showing us how to perform a particular piece. This month is the Brahms violin concerto written by Leonidas Kavakos. The online version has audio files, obviously not possible in the paper version. That's pretty cool I think.


----------



## science

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Just made a purchase that is due to arrive in two to four weeks....and it's the most exciting purchase for me this year!
> 
> Mahler: symphonies 1 and 2
> Beethoven: symphonies 1 to 4
> 
> These scores are republications by Dover, so I am expecting fine quality 19th century editions rebound nicely and at a large size to open flat on my desk. Prior to this purchase on sheetmusicplus.com I had planned to buy Mahler's 7th from Dover's series of Mahler symphonies but I came to know from reading reviews on various places on the Internet that it was defective; innumerable errors riddled through the pages which was quite disappointing news for me, a great lover of Mahler's 7th and cheap, good quality scores. The Beethoven ended up being a nice second option for me. These four symphonies are my favourite in Beethoven's oeuvre.
> 
> I'm interested to know if anyone else here has any advice regarding dover republications of scores, which ones to avoid and which ones to purchase in the future from orchestral, choral and operatic repertoire?


I used to buy scores but now I just print them out. Is there an advantage to having the book rather than printing out copies from the IMSLP?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

science said:


> I used to buy scores but now I just print them out. Is there an advantage to having the book rather than printing out copies from the IMSLP?


I find them easier to file and organise, plus it's a good investment for me. IMSLP is great and I do use it but more as a tool for discovery like TC. Having the actual books would make it easier to compare to editions which are still in copyright too....I do find books nicer overall anyway and I don't mind spending money on them. It is worthwhile for me, better than buying CDs.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## bejart

Haven't posted here in a while. These are on order from 3rd party sellers on Amazon ---


----------



## bejart

As well as these ---


----------



## joen_cph

From some cheap sales at Presto Classical, apparently over now:

- Naxos: *Schoenberg/Berg/Webern *Piano Works / Peter Hill, following deserved recommendation here

- Naxos:* Malipiero *Symphonies 1+2 etc. - last one I lacked in the series

- Naxos: *Schoenberg*: Violin Concerto etc./Craft. Judging from MP3 samples, this recording has a romantic quality and violin tone that I´d like

- Decca double: *Vivaldi*: L´Estro / Marriner. Needed this besides my old LPs.

- Decca double: *Haydn*: Great Masses/ Willcocks. Same, needed this besides my old LPs.

The want list is now down to 8 items + 15 additional 20th-century stuff!


----------



## Badinerie

A local Charity shop provided these four today, for four of our english pounds the lot!.





























Silvestri with the BSO providing another lush string sound With the Caprice Italian sounding especially nice. Love it.

Menuhin's Lalo is of course gobsmackingly good as it the recording itself. The Saint-Saens are track really beautiful too!

Havnt listned to the Beethoven yet but Cluytens and the BPO must be a winner.

Turnabout in mono, Hmmm Mozart...not the worlds biggest WAM Fan but I like mono recordings and always pick up a TV lp when I find one.


----------



## science

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I find them easier to file and organise, plus it's a good investment for me. IMSLP is great and I do use it but more as a tool for discovery like TC. Having the actual books would make it easier to compare to editions which are still in copyright too....I do find books nicer overall anyway and I don't mind spending money on them. It is worthwhile for me, better than buying CDs.


You had me until the last four words.


----------



## senza sordino

My last purchase for a while, I promise. I've bought a lot over the past year, and I'm going away in a couple of weeks for six weeks. I have now enough music to keep me well occupied for a while. 
Today I bought four used CDs
Mozart and Brahms Clarinet Quintets
View attachment 45521


Elgar Symphony #3
View attachment 45522


Mozart Symphonies 25, 28, 29
View attachment 45523


Kabelevsky Colas Breugmon, Romeo and Juliet, The Comedians
View attachment 45524


and new
Bach Violin Concerti Am and E, Gubaidulina In Tempus Praesens
View attachment 45525


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bought it for the wonderful voice of Lucia Popp in the Four Last Songs:


----------



## science

View attachment 45594


Something I've been curious about for a while. Why isn't this recording more popular?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A clutch of _*iTunes*_ purchases.

My first three purchases are all Richard Straussian.


*Notturno* - Thomas Hampson & Wolfram Rieger
*A Richard Strauss Song Recital* - Montserrat Caballe & Miguel Zanetti
*Vier Letze Lieder et al.* - Lisa Della Casa et al.





















Next up is *Claudio Abbado* in this collection of recordings from the Lucerne Festival with the *Wiener Philharmoniker *and the *Chamber Orchestra of Europe*. Beethoven's Second Symphony was the motivating purchase along with Wagner's Siegfried-Idyll with the COofE.








Finally, a collection I have wanted for some time, *Tutto Mozart! *featuring *Bryn Terfel, Sir Charles Mackerras and the Scottish Chamber Orchestra.*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

In addition to my iTunes purchases, I have made a number of physical purchases.

I wasn't supposed to order anything else until later in the year to be honest but one of the factors has been suitably remedied - that of space. Musical purging (physical format) has solved the problem so I have brought another order forward.

So with pictures, this will be *part 1*:

*Zemlinsky*

*Symphonies in D Minor & B Flat Major* - Martyn Brabbins & BBC National Orchestra of Wales
*A Florentine Tragedy & Six Maeterlinck Songs* - Vladimir Jurowski & the London Philharmonic Orchestra et al.















Puccini

*Turandot*: Sutherland, Pavarotti, Caballe et al - Zubin Mehta & the London Philharmonic Orchestra/John Alldis Choir (CD)
*Turandot*: Royal Opera House (Blu Ray)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Part 2:*

Following on from *Szymanowski's* Symphonies 2 & 4 by *Edward Gardner & the BBC Symphony Orchestra*, I have added his *Stabat Mater*, performed by the same forces.








*Grieg: Complete Orchestral Works
*Bejarte Engeset & the Malmo Symphony Orchestra & the Royal Scottish Symphony Orchestra








Wagner's *Complete Piano Music* performed by *Pier Paolo Vincenzi*








*Verdi: Don Carlos
*Claudio Abbado & the Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala - Domingo, Ricciarelli et al.











and finally a book I have been debating for a while which I have finally decided to purchase *The Leonard Bernstein Letters*, edited by Nigel Simeone.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

science said:


> You had me until the last four words.


Actually...CDs _are_ irresistible (but still not as good as scores). Bought Mahler 6 today!


----------



## Andolink

This is the latest (and it's wonderful!):


----------



## Vaneyes

ShropshireMoose said:


> View attachment 45132
> 
> 
> This bumper box of Horowitz now at £90 on amazon, how could I resist! (70 CDs, *yee-ha,* as our American cousins would have it!)


Several possibilities, incl., "Yo, bro," "That's sick."


----------



## Declined

Immerseel's Beethoven set.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Declined said:


> Immerseel's Beethoven set.


Glad to head you bought that! It's an exhilarating performance! 

I am currently having a weekend in a tiny town, which luckily for me is filled with second hand shops, one of which has an abundance of classical LPs. As the shop was closing for the day I saw Verdi's Requiem conducted by Bernstein and bought it for $3. I'm going back on Sunday before I head home!


----------



## jtbell

My most recent batch concentrated on historical Sibelius recordings:




























The Koussevitzkys sound amazingly good for their age (1933-36)!


----------



## bejart

These are on order from 3rd party sellers on Amazon.com ---


----------



## bejart

These from across the pond on Amazon.uk ---















And finally, this from Arkiv ---


----------



## Guest

science said:


> View attachment 45594
> 
> 
> Something I've been curious about for a while. Why isn't this recording more popular?


The crown is on the eagle, making it a nationalist symbol. Overseers in Moscow don't approve.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

LP found in a second hand shop in Warburton, Victoria: David Oistrakh and the Phuladelphia Orchestra conducted by Eugene Ormandy performing violin concertos of Mendelssohn and the 4th of Mozart. $1 well spent!


----------



## jtbell

Just downloaded these:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

LPs for $1 each, I just bought Pollini playing Chopin's 24 preludes and Jochum and the London Philharmonic playing Haydn's 100th and 104th symphonies.


----------



## arpeggio

*More Band Music Sort of....*






​
For more info see:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=1033&name_role1=1&comp_id=6695&label_id=19&bcorder=156&name_id=275885&name_role=4

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Apr13/Bernstein_transcriptions_8573056.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/May13/Bernstein_wind_8573056.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Aug13/Bernstein_transcriptions_8573056.htm


----------



## arpeggio

*Hovhaness*






​
For additional info see:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=5597&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=280209

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2008/July08/Hovhaness_8559336.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2008/Oct08/Hovhaness_8559336.htm


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Just ordered some more stuff...
Sculthorpe: into the dreaming (I need the sheet music to play it on guitar)
Verdi: Requiem in full score


----------



## realdealblues

Don't know how this one flew under my radar and I don't know how Hanssler got the rights to this one, but good for them! I have most of these recordings but I couldn't pass up this new set, especially for $35 on Amazon's secondary market.

A 6 CD Set of _*Karl Richter's Munich Bach Recordings*_ including:

Brandenburg Concertos
Orchestral Suites
Harpsichord Concertos
The Musical Offering
Organ Recital

View attachment 46084


Richter's Bach is still essential in my opinion!


----------



## SixFootScowl

I was sad because I thought this was only in German, then I discovered that like Mendelssohn's Elijah, this one is available in both German and English! I bought this one because all the voices are very clear in the recording, but the soprano that sings Gabriel is not my favorite--it seems her voice is a bit thin. I was torn between this and the Sir Simon Rattle performance with Arleen Auger whose voice is rich and wonderful, but overall I did not feel it had quite the clarity of the Shaw performance. Also the Rattle performance has three vocalists whereas Shaw has different vocalists for Adam and Eve--Eve on Shaw has a beautiful voice!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Having become hooked on the works of Alexander von Zemlinsky, I ordered the following:
*
The Complete String Quartets of Schoenberg, Berg, Webern & Zemlinsky
*The LaSalle Quartet








Over recent months, I have gradually explored some of the works of Schoenberg, Berg and most recently Zemlinsky. Originally I was just going to buy the Zemlinsky Quartets by the LaSalle Quartet but this set was too much of a find to pass over.

I have only listened to Zemlinsky's Quartets No.1 & 2 but I am very happy with this purchase. A well timed reminder as to why I love String Quartets and Chamber music in general.
*
Zemlinsky: Lyrische Symphonie
*Lorin Maazel & the Berliner Philharmoniker w/DFD & Julia Varady








Finally, an absolute steal on iTunes:
*Zemlinsky: Various Works inc: Die Seejungfrau, Sinfonietta, Cymbeline et al. 
*James Conlon & Gurzenich-Orchester Kolner Philharmoniker


----------



## samurai

Florestan said:


> second mis-post. See next post. Having a bad day of posting problems :lol:


Same here; welcome to the club!


----------



## SixFootScowl

samurai said:


> Same here; welcome to the club!


They need a delete post feature. .


----------



## arpeggio

*Kenneth Fuchs: Chamber Music*






​
For additional information see:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=4070&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=464215

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Sept13/Fuchs_chamber_8559733.htm

I really enjoy this CD. I concur with all of the above reviews.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Rarely performed suites from pieces that are even more so. I bought this mainly for the Night on Mount Triglav which is an orchestral suite to the opera MLADA by Rimsky-Korsakov. It's quite a great suite and I enjoy it. It's very russian and I can't understand why it's rarely performed. There are many parts that will stick with you for a while. It's not a bad recording, but it has a somewhat distant sound, but not as much as an earlier recording I have of it on the Naxos label. I'd recommend it to any Rimsky-Korsakov fans.


----------



## hpowders

WA Mozart, Complete Keyboard Concertos
Malcolm Bilson, fortepiano
John Eliot Gardiner
English Baroque Soloists

What a delight! Period performances are soooo cool!!!


----------



## realdealblues

I finally plunked down my money for the Limited Edition Lenny DG Collection Vol. 1

View attachment 46259


Hopefully it's a little while before Vol. 2 comes out so I can save up and recover from this one.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Budget Version, but Frederica Von Stade:


----------



## arpeggio

*Taylor, Griffes*






​
For additional information:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=777983

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/Dec12/Griffes_Taylor_559724.htm

I have actually preformed one of Taylor's work, I can not remember which. He was one of the great American neo-romantics who has been undeservedly been forgotten.

When I hear many of the sour grape anti-modernists complaining about how Schoenberg has destroyed classical music I think of the many obscure neo-romantics who have been forgotten. Instead of grousing about the good old composers I wish they would become champions of composers like Taylor.


----------



## arpeggio

*Oh no, not another band CD sort of...*






​
For more information see:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=591421

I was unable to locate any reviews concerning this CD, so I will do my best.

It is the Marine Band. What can I say about one of the best.

All of the works are transcriptions of orchestral works. In the case of Stren's _Danse Funambulesque_, the composer prepared the transcription.

My only complaint is there were a few instances where there was a counter-melody which could have been louder.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Bought this for $19.99 when looking to buy his first Mahler 5, got a better deal here


----------



## realdealblues

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Bought this for $19.99 when looking to buy his first Mahler 5, got a better deal here


I keep hoping and praying that some day Sony will release a complete Leonard Bernstein on Columbia like DG is doing. All those albums you got there are excellent.


----------



## bejart

On the way from 3rd party sellers on Amazon.com ---


----------



## bejart

As well as this from Arkiv ---









Plus one for which I cannot find a suitable image:
Pleyel: Paris Quartets 2


----------



## Taggart

Went to a Jordi Savall concert on Thursday in York. They had a table with some of his CDs on and I went over to look. Fatal! I got



















Absolutely brilliant! The second has some of the material that he was playing at the concert albeit with different personnel.


----------



## arpeggio

*Illinois Wind Symphony*






​
For more information see: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=207198

I could not locate any reviews for this CD so one has to go with the flawed observations of a band junkie.

This is a very good live performance of a fine university band.

Most of the items on the CD are duplicates of works on other CD's in my collection.

There are three works that are new to me:

Phillip Sparke: _Fiesta_
Scott Boerma: _Fanfare for a Golden Sky_ A new composer that is OK.
Rossini: _March for the sultan Abdul Medjid_. This is the real gem on the CD. An original band work by Rossini. According to the CD notes, in 1851, The Turkish Sultan Abdul Medjid Khan commissioned some European composers to write some military music for his army in the style of Western European Bands. One was by Rossini. These scores were discovered in 1965. My one complaint is that this is a recording of an edition that adapted the original scoring to be compatible with current wind band instrumentation, _i. e._, they added sax parts. I have no problems with saxophones but I would have liked to hear it in the original scoring.


----------



## starthrower

I bought this for the piano sonata, but for 15 dollars I'll have other versions of the orchestral works.
A great price for 4 CDs.


----------



## science

Filling in some of the more gaping holes in my knowledge:

View attachment 46541
View attachment 46542
View attachment 46543
View attachment 46544
View attachment 46546


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Another group of purchases, motivated with a gift card and naturally a noticeable difference having to be covered. These first four are an exploration of a soprano I have just discovered - *Inge Borkh*.*

Strauss: Elektra (Live Recording)*
Dimitri Mitropoulos & the Wiener Philharmoniker w/Inge Borkh, Lisa Della Cassa et al.








*Strauss: Salome (Live Recording)*
Keilberth (Orchestra?) w/ Borkh, Hotter et al.








Though I don't have the orchestra's name, this recording was suggested by a friend.

*Puccini: Turandot*
Alberto Erede & the Rome Santa Cecilia Academy Orchestra w/ Borkh, Tebaldi, Del Monaco








*Recital: Inge Borkh*








And the set which features the introduction I received to Inge Borkh

*Strauss: Reiner Conducts Richard Strauss*








I must admit that whilst I enjoy Kempe's Strauss very much, What I have heard as an introduction here more than just piqued my interest. I was not previously familiar with Fritz Reiner so this will prove an interesting and most certainly rewarding experience.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Finally I picked this set of Live Recitals featuring the great Ms. Callas,









All of the recordings I own of Maria Callas are studio recordings (Oper and Recital) via the large EMI set. Whilst these are fantastic, there is nothing that can replace the live dynamic. I will look into liver opera recordings later but for now, this has me very excited.


----------



## arpeggio

*Band Music of Nicolas Flagello and Arnold Rosner*






​
For additional info see:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=10367&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=466420

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Sept13/Flagello_Rosner_sys_8573060.htm

These are all new works for me. When collecting band music one frequently gets duplicate recordings (this is the reason I have twelve recordings of Granger's _Lincolnshire Posey_).

Prior to this recording, I never care for the music of Flagello. I really enjoyed listening to this music. (Is the key to getting me to like a composer is getting him to compose a band piece?)

The Rosner reminded me of Hovhaness.

One observation concerning the Musicweb review. The author implies that this music may be difficult to listen to. They may dislike it but I really think most of the members of TC will not have problems listening to this music. If a person likes Hovhaness they will really like the Rosner.


----------



## Alypius

science said:


> Filling in some of the more gaping holes in my knowledge:
> 
> View attachment 46542


Hope you enjoy that Quatuor Mosaiques collection of Haydn's string quartets. Their sterling performances opened up Haydn's SQ to me.

A couple of recent arrivals:

*Paul Lewis, Schubert: Late Piano Sonatas: D.784, 958, 959, 960 (Harmonia mundi, 2014)*










*Matti Raekallio, Einard Englund: Piano Concertos nos. 1 & 2 (Ondine, 2003)*


----------



## senza sordino

Because you all told me to, I finally have a CD of the Brahms Piano Concerti. I am not familiar with these. 
View attachment 46589


and Ysaÿe Six sonatas for solo violin. I only have a vague familiarity with these, I'd like to get to know them better. 
View attachment 46590


----------



## 38157

I was visiting my friend in Oxford where she was working, and came across a music shop on Broad Street. In there, I picked up a disc by the Royal String Quartet that had Penderecki's (you should have guessed it) string quartets paired with Witold Lutosławski's (here it comes...) string quartet. I enjoy the performances very much. I wish Lutosławski had come before the Penderecki quartets, because I thought they blew poor old Witold out of the water (although I did like Lutosławski's piece).
Interestingly, outside that shop the night after, I met a homeless man from Gdańsk called Krzysztof.

I also bought in that very same shop a CD by Ensemble Ambrosius called "The Zappa Album", which was an interesting sort of baroque approach to FZ's music. Thought it was performed well, but their transcriptions ranged from highly accurate to tragic ("Inca Roads" was the album's most ambitious song, and the transcription of the melody wasn't very careful. There's a bunch 7/16 lines that occur in the middle, and they got them so wrong that I refuse to listen to that track now).


----------



## mirepoix

Once again the influence of this forum reaches out... I'd seen this mentioned (and praised) on numerous occasions; Bonnal, String Quartets.


----------



## tastas

I picked up this from a house sale for $1 AUD which is in mint condition. Bargain me thinks.


----------



## Skilmarilion

A couple of recent indulgences:


----------



## science

Well, I went back to "work" today:

View attachment 46676


I now officially have "too many" recordings of this work, but how could I be without this one? It's a problem.

View attachment 46677


I have spent years trying to find out what the most famous recordings are and get them, but until today I had not heard of this one. I cannot forgive any of you who have known about this and had a chance to inform me, unless you promptly - _very_ promptly - inform me of everything else you're holding out on me. There must be consequences for your past actions, but you can make things better for yourselves and your families if you demonstrate your good faith now.

View attachment 46678


My first _Otello_ on CD. I really love this opera though.

View attachment 46679


I know I'm a little behind on my Wagner but here is another one I should've known about sooner. Folks, folks, folks. What am I ever going to do with you? Haven't I spent about 10% of my short life on this site? Haven't I treated all your sisters kindly? And this is how I am repaid. You know, people told me, "Don't be so nice to those talkclassical guys," but I didn't listen to those people. And this is how you repay me. Fine. I see how it is. Just freakin' fine.

I also got the DVD of Parsifal conducted by Stein for the Bayreuther Festspiele on DG, but I can't find an acceptable image to pose here. You're off the hook on this one because I knew about it a long time ago.


----------



## brotagonist

My first purchase since May... sort of a birthday present, as it should arrive by mid-August.










The Sony 4CD set of Pierre Boulez conducting the NYP and BBCSO. Amazingly, despite having a number of Bartók discs, only one of the 4 discs is duplicated in my collection  I used to have Herzog Blaubarts Burg on LP: it was one of my favourites, so it is exciting to finally have it again. However, the real purchasing impetus was acquiring the Miraculous Mandarin and, to a lesser degree, the Wooden Prince. I heard this very performance of the Miraculous Mandarin on YT and it is great!

I hope that this version is the one from 2000 by Peter Bartók that restores the lost parts. *Does anyone know?*


----------



## alan davis

Two big box purchases: arrived a couple of weeks ago Verdi, the complete works (75CDs) A$119.95 + shipping
arrived today, deluxe edition of Solti's Ring A$149.95 + shipping
Both from Fish Fine Music in Sydney (Aussie members take note).


----------



## Declined

Bought Bernstein's Mahler set with NYP. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## JACE

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Mahler: The Symphonies*
> Rafael Kubelik & the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
> View attachment 41945
> 
> 
> I have finally ordered this set. So far, I have only tested the discs but I am immensely happy with the set. I will be listening to this very shortly.


Such a GREAT cycle. I really enjoy Kubelik's way with Mahler!


----------



## JACE

Declined said:


> Bought Bernstein's Mahler set with NYP. Should be here tomorrow.


More fantastic Mahler!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Yet another order... Part 1*

*Beethoven:* Symphonies & Overtures
Karajan & the Philharmonia








In typing this, I think a little corner of hell froze over.

I'm not the biggest fan of Karajan, with the exception of a few recordings (mainly Bruckner). I have heard his last Beethoven recordings (1980's?) and they did nothing for me.

I am however, a fan of the old Philharmonia thanks to Otto Klemperer. Seeing this set come out led me to look out of curiosity on YouTube. Sufficed to say I was intrigued by the results so I am investigating the Philharmonia under Klemperer's predecessor.

I cannot put my finger on it but what so swiftly turned me away from HVK's latter Beethoven, does not (in the samples I have heard anyhow) here.

If I like the set as a whole, I may investigate this series further.

I also ordered this recording of *Sibelius' Violin Concerto *performed by Jennifer Pike with Davis & the Bergen forces.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Part 2*

The second part of my order is focussed upon a Conductor whom has caught my ear thanks to his Richard Strauss boxed set - *Fritz Reiner*.

I have ordered the following:














_(Whilst I would readily say that one can never have too much (good quality) Beethoven, between the Karajan above and these two I can say with utter certainty that I will never buy another Beethoven Symphony recording - whether on audio or visual again.)_


----------



## arpeggio

*Atterberg Symphonies*






​
For additional information see:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=453&name_role1=1&comp_id=72270&bcorder=15&label_id=1118

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2005/Sep05/Atterberg_symphonies_7771182.htm

I liked the above reviews.

Atterberg is one of the many new composers I have discovered here at Talk Classical.

He is a non-great composer who composed some great music. I can not spend all of my time just listening to just the three B's. This is why the 20th century is my favorite period. One can find a little of everything from atonality to these wonderful sounds. Our time may not have that many A level composers but the large number of solid B level composers is astounding. He is not a Mozart or Beethoven. I would still prefer to listen to Atterberg over a Salieri or Spohr.


----------



## Guest

Not yet purchased, but probably will :
http://www.theguardian.com/music/2014/jul/23/mozart-last-symphonies-nikolaus-harnoncourt-review


----------



## brotagonist

Very impulsive, but I have had it in mind since the winter... still  I just couldn't hold back any longer. Thanks zoverstocks, but it sets me back about $19. It sure sounds great, though, and reminds me of the original Stockhausen Aus den Sieben Tagen albums (LPs) on DG I used to own.










Zeitkratzer perform Stockhausen's Aus den Sieben Tagen.


----------



## Op.123

Radu Lupu - Complete Decca Solo Recordings


----------



## Op.123

Radu Lupu - Complete Decca Concerto Recordings


----------



## Op.123

Sir Simon Rattle - Holst: The Planets


----------



## Op.123

Nicholas Angelich - Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 & 8 Piano Pieces Op. 76


----------



## Alypius

On order, due to arrive soon:

*Seiji Ozawa / Boston Symphony,  Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden (DG 20/21 series)*










*Robert Aitken / Toronto New Music Ensemble, Takemitsu: Toward the Sea / Rain Tree (Naxos)*










*Carl St. Clair / Pacific Symphony Orchestra, Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time (Sony) *










More Takemitsu hopefully to follow. Thanks to Mahlerian, arcane, and brotagonist for the recommendations.


----------



## JACE

*Karl Amadeus Hartmann: Syms. Nos. 7 & 8 / Metzmacher, Bamberger Symphoniker; Piano Works / Siegfried Mauser*

After sampling this on Spotify, I decided to order a copy. Previously, I had only heard Hartmann's Third Symphony.


----------



## brotagonist

This makes 4 orders in July. It always seems to happen in bursts.

I have gradually grown rather fond of Bruckner's Symphonies. I have 4, 5, 7 (x2) & 8 already. I decided to add:










Symphony 6, Nagano/Deutsches SO Berlin

According to a reviewer on Amazon UK: Grammophone said: "At last a performance that challenges Klemperer." I haven't confirmed it, but it also happens to be under $10, dispatched, and is the first Nagano in my collection.










Symphony 9 (with 4th movement), Rattle/BPO

I have frequently found that Rattle seems to clash and bang a lot :lol: but on Amazon UK this gets nearly 5* out of over 35 reviewers. That's a great average. I got it for about $15, dispatched.

I like Harnoncourt and he also offers a 4-movement version, for a couple of dollars less, even, but he does the 4th movement on a separate disc as a spoken and demonstrated lecture. For all of you composers on TC, lectures, interviews and the like must be totally delicious, but for me, a straight listener, I would rather just have the music unadulterated and have the talking as a booklet I can read.


----------



## bejart

These are on the way from 3rd party sellers on Amazon ---


----------



## bejart

As well as these ---





















And finally, this which I bought on a whim ---








3 Duets For Violin And Piano --
I don't even know who the composer is!


----------



## Andolink

Schubert String Quartets 13 & 14:


----------



## brotagonist

Duplicate post. First time


----------



## brotagonist

Another whim. I now have 8 in the mail, all scheduled to arrive approximately mid-August. It will be a very classical birthday 









I enjoyed Penderecki's Magnificat so much, after 2 listens, even, and I'm not a choral fan, that I thought I might as well get it. I have never heard the 2nd Symphony, so at least there is some secular music here, too.















I have listened twice each to Hartmann's Symphonies 6 and 8 and I was so enthralled that I thought I'd be impulsive on these. They sound like Berg gone mad  with exuberance. Wikipedia says that Hartmann is the most significant German symphonist of the 20th Century. Oddly, I believe they said the very same thing about Henze  Oh, well, I sure like what I heard and am taking a bit of a gamble on these.









I've already got the 6 Mozart Quintets by the Guarneri Quartet. They are discs 4, 5 & 6 of the Sony set, but there is so much annoying coughing, that I feel the pleasure of listening is ruined, so I decided to buy this set. I like the DG Originals series anyway.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just ordered:








TRACKS
01 Sabat Mater 13:22
02 Jesu, mercy, how may this be? 9:40
03 Sabat Mater 17:01
04 Ah, gentle Jesu 11:00
05 Sabat Mater 13:31


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Three recent purchases in my attempt to build a custom Mahler "cycle". 

Mahler 1 - Kubelik (DG)
Mahler 2 - Klemperer (EMI)
Mahler 6 - Boulez (DG)


----------



## Alypius

Arrived yesterday:

James Ehnes, _Bartok, Vol. 3: Chamber Music for Violin_ (Chandos, 2014)










I had thoroughly enjoyed Ehnes' performance of Bartok's Violin Concertos and Viola Concerto (Chandos, 2011) as well as his _Bartok, Vol. 1: Works for Violin and Piano_ (Chandos, 2012). After hearing _Contrasts_ in concert, this release became a must-have.

Ordered yesterday, part of my ongoing exploration of Toru Takemitsu:



















One of the three Takemitsu CDs I ordered last week arrived today! I'll post something on it over on "Current Listening" soon.


----------



## SixFootScowl

1. Settings Of Psalm 42: Sicut Cervus
2. Settings Of Psalm 42: Wie der Hirsche
3. Settings Of Psalm 42: Ainsi Qu'on oit le Cerf Bruire
4. Settings Of Psalm 42: Like as the Hart
5. Other Psalm Settings: Psalm 24
6. Other Psalm Settings: Laudate Dominum
7. Other Psalm Settings: Os Justi
8. Other Psalm Settings: Psalm 67
9. Other Psalm Settings: O Taste and See
10. Other Psalm Settings: My Shepherd Will Supply My Need
11. Three Settings Of The Lord's Prayer: Notre Pere
12. Three Settings Of The Lord's Prayer: O Padre Nostro
13. Three Settings Of The Lord's Prayer: Pater Noster
14. Four Anthems: Te Deum in C
15. Four Anthems: Draw us in the Spirit's tether
16. Four Anthems: Blessed are the Men Who Fear Him
17. Four Anthems: Antiphon

Clips here, along with listing of composers for each piece.


----------



## maestro267

A few days ago I bought a 2-disc set featuring Khachaturian's concertos for Piano and Violin, the Masquerade suite and the 2nd Symphony, the last of these conducted by the composer himself.

And today arrived my copy of a disc of orchestrations by Sir Henry Wood, including Bach's D minor Toccata & Fugue, Chopin's Funeral March, Debussy's Sunken Cathedral, Rachmaninov's Prelude in C sharp minor, and Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition. All of these are massively scored, with plenty of organ use called for.


----------



## realdealblues

Martinu's Symphony No. 6 is coming up in a few weeks in the Saturday Symphonies. I've never heard any Martinu, nor do I own any. I figured I better get some so I ordered this set for $12.

View attachment 47842


Bryden Thomson/Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## bejart

More on the way from 3rd party sellers on Amazon.com ---




























Don't know what the cover of the last one looks like --


----------



## bejart

.... as well as these ---





















and finally, I have this on back order at 2 different sellers, and maybe, just maybe one will come through.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Purchases from Bridport Market on my hols...
Really happy with some obscurities..


----------



## MagneticGhost

And a couple of non obscurities


----------



## Sonata

After supposedly "recovering" from my music addiction (ie. hiding it under my recent psychology fascination and visual art interest) I fell off the deep end in a big way. I am SERIOUSLY considering cutting up my credit card.

-Boccherini: Flute quintets, Stabat Mater & Symphonies
-Mozart: Complete piano concertos, string quintets, violin sonatas
-Strauss: Arabella
-Holst: Planets
-Saint-Saens complete piano concertos, Organ Sonata & Carnival of Animals, Violin Sonata #3, Bassoon sonatas (and Poulenec's)
- Lalo Spanish symphony (paired w the above violin concerto)
-Adrian Munsey: Songs, & Full Circle albums
-Ludovico Einaudi: Caught in a Time Lapse
-Haydn: Piano concertos, stabat mater
-Verdi: Requiem
-Kabelevsky: Piano concertos
-Prokofiev: Piano concertos
-Prokofiev: Stone Flower
-Glazunov: Symphonies
-Rachmaminoff: symphonies


And that DOESN'T include the non-classical of which was at least another dozen more albums :facepalm: they'll be posted in the nonclassical section


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Sonata said:


> After supposedly "recovering" from my music addiction (ie. hiding it under my recent psychology fascination and visual art interest) I fell off the deep end in a big way. I am SERIOUSLY considering cutting up my credit card.


I know what you mean! I'm considering deleting my Amazon account for a couple months, my bank account needs a break. I'm actually considering switching to Ebay since I can use my PayPal account and I have a monthly payment made to my PayPal account from YouTube.

Ok, on to the purchases. I recently bought Mahler's 9th symphony from Karajan DG Live, I read over and over that it was not only one of the best Mahler 9ths out there, but one of the very best recordings of the 20th century. Yet, I've also read and have been told that Karajan isn't really a great interpreter of Mahler, he's not a true Mahlerian. So, I also bought Abbado's 9th with the same orchestra, Berliner Philharmoniker. This way I can compare the two.















I also purchased Mahler No. 4 (comes with _Songs of a Wayfarer_ as well), it's very highly reviewed, seems to be one of the best 4th recordings.


----------



## nightscape

Sonata said:


> After supposedly "recovering" from my music addiction (ie. hiding it under my recent psychology fascination and visual art interest) I fell off the deep end in a big way. I am SERIOUSLY considering cutting up my credit card.


I have, unfortunately, memorized my card number, along with the other required data.


----------



## hpowders

I just pulled the trigger on the complete Mendelssohn Quartets performed by the Henschel Quartet.
That will make my fourth complete set but I don't care, I can't get enough of this fantastic, passionate music!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Burroughs said:


> Sir Simon Rattle - Holst: The Planets
> 
> View attachment 47349


Do tell us about Komarov's Fall! That's by a favourite composer of mine.


----------



## Sonata

Sonata said:


> After supposedly "recovering" from my music addiction (ie. hiding it under my recent psychology fascination and visual art interest) I fell off the deep end in a big way. I am SERIOUSLY considering cutting up my credit card.


Well, I did not cut up my card, I stored it in our lockbox in the basement in case I need it for an emergency. And deleted the number from Amazon! Kind of pleased with myself. If I'm tempted and pull the Visa out of the basement for anything but dire straits, I will take it straight to a pair of scissors!


----------



## hpowders

I have one fairly large bedroom devoted solely to storing my CDs. Sometimes it takes me an entire afternoon just to find a particular one. I bet I've spent a Ferrari's worth of money on them over the years.


----------



## starthrower

Complete Music of Carl Ruggles Tilson Thomas/Buffalo Philharmonic
Toru Takemitsu-Chamber Music on Naxos


----------



## Guest

I know a lot of people don't like Gardiner's recordings of Brahms' symphonies. But they aren't my favorite symphonies, and Gardiner's recordings are the only ones that I find enjoyable. I had 1, 2, and 4, and finally picked up 3. I like these recordings as much, or more, for the other works included, as the symphonies themselves.


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> Sometimes it takes me an entire afternoon just to find a particular one.


I had to alphabetize mine -- or I'd never find them.


----------



## JACE

starthrower said:


> Complete Music of Carl Ruggles Tilson Thomas/Buffalo Philharmonic


Such magnificent music!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> AClockworkOrange- purchase of Reiner's Beethoven's Fifth


The last movement of that Reiner Beethoven's Fifth is just oh so glorious: "'faster' (but not too fast), 'grander,' 'more powerful'; 'more pure uninhibited joy'"--- or so I imagine what must have been going through Reiner's head.

I envy your discovery.


----------



## Itullian

Came down to 22dollars so I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Itullian

Even though I know this opera, I love these kind of discs.


----------



## MagneticGhost

JACE said:


> I had to alphabetize mine -- or I'd never find them.


Frankly, I don't really understand why anyone wouldn't


----------



## Alypius

Another in my ongoing Takemitsu exploration:










This recommendation thanks to arcane. The CD seems to be out of print, but I found a used copy (hopefully won't take too long to get here). I listened to the selections on YouTube and Spotify: of special interest is the title track, _Quotation of Dream_, also _Archipelago S._ (recommended by Tom Service). Also of interest is hearing how Oliver Knussen (both a good friend of the composer and a composer in his own right) performs these.


----------



## KenOC

Alypius said:


> ...of special interest is the title track, _Quotation of Dream.._.


One of my favorite albums and favorite pieces by Takemitsu! From the "quotations," obviously a "dream" about _La Mer_.


----------



## hpowders

Accumulating the complete Mendelssohn Quartets with the Henschel String Quartet. Have received 2 out of the 3 CDs so far.
Performances are a bit cool, but not terribly so.


----------



## Itullian

Updating my Klemperer collection starting here.................


----------



## DarkAngel

Heinz Rögner does 4-9 with assorted conductors used to complete set, checked this out on Spotify and it was surprisingly good, well above average and very good sound, great price at Amazon USA $23


----------



## DarkAngel

Itullian said:


> Updating my Klemperer collection starting here.................


That Brahms set is really good, the thunderous opening tymphani strikes of symphony 1 tells you this will special journey, I have owned this set for a long time


----------



## Itullian

DarkAngel said:


> That Brahms set is really good, the thunderous opening tymphani strikes of symphony 1 tells you this will special journey, I have owned this set for a long time


I'm a big K fan and have most of his recordings singularly. Thought these boxes are pretty snazzy.


----------



## Andolink

Today's new flac download (minus the filler piano pieces) :


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## brotagonist

I went past a used CD store that hasn't had much classical for the last couple of years, but I stopped in anyway. I spent $50.

This is my booty.

Part 1:









I used to have Elgar's Enigma Variations on a budget Classics for Pleasure LP, so this was a nice find. I now have a second version of the Cello Concerto and will be hearing the Serenade for the first time.









I now have two versions of the Symphony and Symphonic Variations, but a whole lot more.









Handel's Concerti Grossi Op 6, numbers 1-4. If I had known there were actually 12, I might have skipped this disc, but Handel is not a primary attraction for me, so this is a nice taste. If I should become a Handel freak, I might have this disc as a second version some day.









This recording of Purcell's Dido and Aeneas by Colin Davis/St Martin in the Fields has been reissued many times. I have this cover (although shown as a cassette, since I couldn't find the CD). I used to have this on LP many years ago. I wasn't planning on replacing it, but here it is.


----------



## brotagonist

Part 2:









Sequentia are an ancient music ensemble. I used to have a fair number of their albums, when I was interested in Minnesänger and Troubadours. I decided that this might be interesting, since it contains songs that reference Dante.









I really don't know why I grabbed this one, since I already have Haydn's London Symphonies by Harnoncourt. I hope that I feel the performances are significantly different enough to warrant having in two versions. As a bonus, there are two earlier symphonies on the last disc that will be new to me.









I got Grieg's Peer Gynt not so long ago and I thought he was really rather good. When I saw this Symphony and 3 other works, I thought it wouldn't be a bad choice.


----------



## Rhythm

Well, yeah, I promised myself I'd purchase CDs from the bottom toward the top of my list, but you think that's happened yet? It will soon , though.

When these arrive, the coffee will have brewed, 
and I'll settle in for a long night's preview.

_________________________
Bronislaw Huberman, violinist
Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, Smetana












​
Complete Mahler Symphonies 
Klaus Tennstedt, London Philharmonic Orchestra
Release date Sep 2, 2014








^ Gorgeous Cover!​
Complete Beethoven Symphonies 
Emmanuel Krivine, La Chambre Philharmonique






​
Complete Schumann Symphonies (Mahler Edition)
Riccardo Chailly, Gewandhausorchester






​


----------



## arpeggio

*John Adams*

Just secured the following John Adams CD's:












​
Reviews for Dr. Atomic:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Dec13/Adams_DrAtomic_CHSA5129.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/Jan14/Adams_DrAtomic_CHSA5129.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/Feb14/Adams_DrAtomic_CHSA5129.htm

Just found review of Gospel: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1146879


----------



## JACE

brotagonist said:


> View attachment 48473
> 
> 
> I really don't know why I grabbed this one, since I already have Haydn's London Symphonies by Harnoncourt. I hope that I feel the performances are significantly different enough to warrant having in two versions. As a bonus, there are two earlier symphonies on the last disc that will be new to me.


I've not heard Harnoncourt's Haydn, but I'd be willing to bet that you'll find Jochum's approach to be quite different from his.

Jochum's style is much more "old-school, big-band" Haydn.

Regardless, I think Jochum's Haydn is fantastic.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Mahler: Symphony 2 "Resurrection"*
Zubin Mehta & the Wiener Philharmoniker w/ Ileana Cotrubas & Christa Ludwig

I have misplaced my Cd of this piece sadly and I have been unable to locate it.

This was my introduction to Mahler and whilst Klaus Tennstedt's live recording with the London Philharmonic has become my favourite recording, this performance still rates extremely highly to me.

Looking on the bright side, I used the opportunity to try the Blu Ray Pure Audio edition as I have a Blu Ray player connected to my Hi-Fi (primarily to play SACD).

The sound quality is fantastic, rich and clear. The performance is excellent.


----------



## Itullian

Number 2 in my Klemp updating journey.


----------



## Itullian

Tidy little package for a tenner


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> Tidy little package for a tenner


Szell's was my first complete Beethoven symphony cycle. The 3rd, for me, is the real highlight in this overall excellent cycle.


----------



## JACE

DrMike said:


> Szell's was my first complete Beethoven symphony cycle. The 3rd, for me, is the real highlight in this overall excellent cycle.


Yes!

And I'd point to the 9th also. Not a particularly grand interpretation. But it just feels right (to me, at least!).


----------



## Itullian

DrMike said:


> Szell's was my first complete Beethoven symphony cycle. The 3rd, for me, is the real highlight in this overall excellent cycle.


An overall excellent cycle. I had the singles, couldn't resist the box


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


> An overall excellent cycle. I had the singles, couldn't resist the box


I have the singles. I could find them at my local Barnes & Noble for $3-4 each. So I think I got the whole lot for less than $20.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

I have the single recording of Szell's 9th, picked it up for about 4$ from Half-Price Books. Szell's tempi are just about the same as Karajan's 1963 9th, it's not as intense but Szell has an excellent 9th nevertheless. It's one of the forgotten 9ths, definitely underrated!


----------



## Itullian

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I have the single recording of Szell's 9th, picked it up for about 4$ from Half-Price Books. Szell's tempi are just about the same as Karajan's 1963 9th, it's not as intense but Szell has an excellent 9th nevertheless. It's one of the forgotten 9ths, definitely underrated!


The whole cycle is excellent.


----------



## Pugg

​
It was on my list for so long and yesterday my parter give it to me fore a private reason.


----------



## Andolink

Vol. 2 of the Escher's Zemlinsky quartet cycle (Nos. 1 & 2):


----------



## Itullian

Itullian said:


> Updating my Klemperer collection starting here.................


I received this today and am thrilled with it.
Nice sturdy clam shell box.
Glossy, cardboard cd sleeves, black cds and nice glossy booklet with notes.
Very classy for a great conductor. Sounds great to me, too.
Ill be collecting them all.  Thanks EMI/Warner
Klempy fans don't hesitate.


----------



## Itullian

Itullian said:


> Came down to 22dollars so I couldn't pass it up.


Got it today.
GREAT!!!
Beautiful packaging although its a little hard to get the cds out of the sleeves.
But the sleeves are beautiful.
And the performances are great. Sound is great too.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

You ever bid on something on eBay and completely forgot about it? Well, I just unexpectedly won this for 0.99$


----------



## hpowders

I could have sold you mine for less!!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

hpowders said:


> I could have sold you mine for less!!


Haha! I'm gonna listen to it as soon as I can and I'll see what type of perfume Debussy used on _La Mer_, or if he even used perfume at all.


----------



## hpowders

In my never ending, compulsive, ordering of different groups performing the Mendelssohn quartets, I just received the first installment, opus 12 and 13 by the Leipziger Streichquartett.

Good performances, but so are all the other ones I've acquired.


----------



## hpowders

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Haha! I'm gonna listen to it as soon as I can and I'll see what type of perfume Debussy used on _La Mer_, or if he even used perfume at all.


Rumor has it, Jean Nate.


----------



## Badinerie

Charity shop run this morning All I could find of interest were These two. 50p each as new. Even had Plastic covers on.
nearly Had Beecham's La Boheme With Victoria De Los Angeles for two quid but it looked like someone had been using the lp's for dinner plates! Cant listen to them till later though.


----------



## maestro267

Found a bargain today. Nicholas Maw's Violin Concerto, Joshua Bell on violin, the London PO conducted by Sir Roger Norrington (quite shocking to see the period performance specialist conducting a contemporary work). It's a great work, in the Romantic style of the usual violin concerto warhorses, but written as recently as 1993.

I've also ordered two discs of music by the truly unjustly neglected Cornish composer George Lloyd. I'll report on those when I receive the discs.


----------



## violadude

I realized that I have so many of Brahms' major works that I decided to just go ahead and fill in the gaps yesterday and bought recordings of his String Quintets and Quartets, the Piano Concertos, the Haydn Variations, The two overtures and the German Requiem.


----------



## Alypius

violadude said:


> I realized that I have so many of Brahms' major works that I decided to just go ahead and fill in the gaps yesterday and bought recordings of his String Quintets and Quartets, the Piano Concertos, the Haydn Variations, The two overtures and the German Requiem.


violadude, whose performances? I picked up the Takacs Quartet's new performance of the string quintets just last April, not long after it came out last spring. Wonderful works and a wonderful performance.


----------



## violadude

Alypius said:


> violadude, whose performances? I picked up the Takacs Quartet's new performance of the string quintets just last April, not long after it came out last spring. Wonderful works and a wonderful performance.


It was these ones


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have made two purchases I have been mulling over for a while on the Testament label. One conductor whom I have increasingly become interested in is the indomitable* Otto Klemperer*.















I have been looking the live recordings of Wagner's Der Fliegende Hollander and Beethoven's Fidelio for some time, the back-and-forth mental argument being that I have the studio versions already.

However, as I have discovered with Otto Klemperer via Testaments live recordings, the Klemperer we hear in the Studio and the Klemperer we hear live are often two different creatures. The audience, the energy and the fact that it is a full performance in sequence - a snapshot of a moment in time results in often a more driven performance. Plus there are the changes in cast to consider, these being Klemperer's preferred casting choices - Fidelio in particular - if I understand correctly.

The studio recordings are superb of course but I am eager to hear these live recordings. I am somewhat of a fan of live recordings irrespective of musical genre so I may be _(just a little)_ biased.

Another favourite is *Klaus Tennsted *at the helm of HIS London Philharmonic Orchestra. Sadly I picked up many of his works before I knew about the collected boxed set. So when I get the opportunity to pick a recording, I seize it. In this instance *Richard Strauss' Thus Spake Zarathustra.*









Given that I recently purchased Reiner's benchmark recording, this was a contentious purchase for me... until I played it. An incredible recording, Tennstedt is remarkably consistent in his high quality - a quality I would argue he shares with Maestro Klemperer. Fritz Reiner still maintains the benchmark but Tennstedt none-the-less shines in an equal second alongside Rudolf Kempe.

My next two purchases are in the realm of Chamber Music. An area I have become interested in though admittedly have neglected in listening hours. I am starting to make up for this however.
*
Mozart's Complete Piano Trio* performed by the Beaux Arts Trio is purchase number 4. Mozart is another composer I have grown to appreciate more and more. If I may state the completely obvious, his versatility is incredible and brilliant whether in Opera, Symphonic or Chamber.









I have always loved Piano Trio's (and Quartets/Quintets) and based on samples I have heard, it seems like an excellent place to start. The addition of a Trio for Clarinet, Viola and Piano is a wonderful bonus as I don't really have much music in which the Clarinet is prominent and I am a huge fan of the Viola.

My final addition is the collection of *6 String Quartets by Bela Bartok*.









I heard part of a String Quartet by B.B. recently (sadly I missed the announcement of which) and I really enjoyed it. Enough to investigate further and make a purchase. I opted for the recordings by the Alban Berg Quartet in this instance.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I recently bought Mahler's 9th symphony from Karajan DG Live, I read over and over that it was not only one of the best Mahler 9ths out there, but one of the very best recordings of the 20th century. Yet, I've also read and have been told that Karajan isn't really a great interpreter of Mahler. So, I also bought Abbado's 9th with the same orchestra, Berliner Philharmoniker. This way I can compare the two.
> 
> View attachment 47927
> View attachment 47928


Thought I'd update this with my final thoughts. I'm a big fan of Karajan, he's one of my go-to conductors, that being said, I don't necessarily care for his interpretation of Mahler's 9th. It's too "pretty" and "ethereal", it's definitely an interesting and completely valid take on the symphony. However, I prefer the more down-to-earth interpretation of Abbado. Despite the numerous coughs and throat-clearing, it's a wonderful live recording. During the adagissimo last five or so minutes, there is hardly any audience noise which is a big plus.

Thankfully, DG's puzzling choice of adding a completely out-of-place "applause track" is a separate track so you have the option of not ripping it to your computer.


----------



## mtmailey

I got the complete nutcracker on cd SET for years i have only the dances heard the whole thing today.


----------



## maestro267

*George Lloyd*: The Vigil of Venus
Carolyn James (soprano)
Thomas Booth (tenor)
Chorus and Orchestra of Welsh National Opera, conducted by the composer

The other disc I ordered (Symphony No. 4) was out of stock, sadly. I'll try again at another time.


----------



## Marcel

This is nice.


----------



## GreenMamba

Picked this up for ~$20. 7 CDs.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Found this gem at Half-Price Books. From my local Symphony Orchestra no less!
Mahler, Symphony No. 1 - Christoph Eschenbach/Houston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## hpowders

Felix Mendelssohn, Complete String Quartets, Henschel String Quartet.

The most satisfying of the 4 sets I possess.


----------



## bejart

Haven't posted here in a while. These are on the way from 3rd party sellers on Amazon.com ---


----------



## bejart

As well as this one --









and these 2 that I cannot find a viable image --

Breval: Six Cello Sonatas Op 12
Lefevre: Clarinet Concertos

and finally, this is on the way from Amazon.uk --


----------



## Guest

A few days ago I listened to the Beethoven folksettings and I was realy enjoying it .These few songs I found in a set "the fabulous Victoria De los Angeles".The songs are sung by Dieskau and Schwarzkopf a little bit odd in a box specially for Victoria.Now Iam glad to say to found a box with the complete folksong settings.I really look forward to it.


----------



## Guest

I really love to listen to songs and therefore I ordered this beautiful box with the Faure songs.When you listen to the first song in this set sung by Elly Ameling you swept away by pure joy en enlightenment.


----------



## Guest

I wait also to get this very atractive box with many recording wich I bought many years ago and now at a very low cost on cd.


----------



## Guest

This is a very special one to me.I never heard such beautiful Bach playing than on this cd.Nothing is perfect but this is most defenitely my first choice for these pieces.


----------



## Guest

Here is another new cd I like very much.


----------



## Pugg

​
Out on Sept 1


----------



## Guest

A few more wich I bought recently.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Thought I'd update this with my final thoughts.* I'm a big fan of Karajan, he's one of my go-to conductors, that being said, I don't necessarily care for his interpretation of Mahler's 9th. It's too "pretty" and "ethereal", it's definitely an interesting and completely valid take on the symphony. However, I prefer the more down-to-earth interpretation of Abbado. *Despite the numerous coughs and throat-clearing, it's a wonderful live recording. During the adagissimo last five or so minutes, there is hardly any audience noise which is a big plus.
> 
> Thankfully, DG's puzzling choice of adding a completely out-of-place "applause track" is a separate track so you have the option of not ripping it to your computer.


The applause bugs me, too. Another rec. with useless applause add-on is Mahler 6 w. Cleveland/Szell (Sony).

Different strokes--M9 is my favorite HvK Mahler. I've heard three of his M9s, and enjoyed each one. Of the DG releases, the earlier is my favorite. There's a live non-commercial that a friend sent me a cassette of. It may be the best. Alas, 'twas lost in a move.

Other faves include NYPO/LB (Sony), BPO/Barbirolli (EMI GROC), BPO/Abbado (DG).:tiphat:


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Stravinsky - Claudio Abbado/London Symphony Orchestra
- Rite of Spring
- The Firebird
- Petrushka 
- Pulcinella
- A Card Game


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Vaneyes said:


> The applause bugs me, too. Another rec. with useless applause add-on is Mahler 6 w. Cleveland/Szell (Sony).
> 
> Different strokes--M9 is my favorite HvK Mahler. I've heard three of his M9s, and enjoyed each one. Of the DG releases, the earlier is my favorite. There's a live non-commercial that a friend sent me a cassette of. It may be the best. Alas, 'twas lost in a move.
> 
> Other faves include NYPO/LB (Sony), BPO/Barbirolli (EMI GROC), BPO/Abbado (DG).:tiphat:


I should probably rectify my original statement, I like it, it was the first recording of the 9th I heard and I enjoyed it a lot. I guess hearing the Abbado 9th so soon after Karajan's affected my judgment. I think Karajan's final mvt outshines his first three. It was very moving.


----------



## arpeggio

*Strauss Complete Music for Wind Ensemble*






​
Found one review: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=570735

Reviewer stated one thing that made my roll my eyes and frequently causes me to have friction with others.

"Strauss may have loved Mozart, but Mozart he was not." 

Give me a break. Of course Strauss was no Mozart. By the same token Mozart was no Strauss. In spite of some of Hurwitz's remarks these are great pieces and they are fine performances.

Note: I submitted a post about the First Sonatina: http://www.talkclassical.com/30292-pieces-have-blown-you-14.html#post654260


----------



## Haydn man

I have numbers 5, 7 & 9 already from when they originally came out and so ordered these from Amazon second hand 
These are performances I have enjoyed so far and can hopefully complete the set


----------



## Itullian

Working on updating my Otto collection.


----------



## Alypius

Alypius said:


> ...Ordered yesterday, part of my ongoing exploration of Toru Takemitsu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the three Takemitsu CDs I ordered last week arrived today! I'll post something on it over on "Current Listening" soon.





Alypius said:


> Another in my ongoing Takemitsu exploration:


These arrived last week. All three are remarkable and illustrate various elements of Takemitsu's career and the breadth of his imagination. I'm in the process of posting my reflections on Takemitsu's works over on the thread in the "Composer Guestbooks" section: http://www.talkclassical.com/2563-toru-takemitsu-5.html#post708174


----------



## SixFootScowl

In the past week:

1. Early 1940s recordings of symphonies 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, and 9:









2. Another Ninth:









3. An opera (while I wait for my Eva Mei DVD of same opera to arrive):









4. And a beautiful voice:


----------



## arpeggio

*Harbison String Quartets*






​
I could not find any reviews so you will have to deal with my insightful remarks.

The recording sounds good to me.


----------



## Alfacharger

I recently bought this collection from a used CD shop of a recording I have on LP. This is an old friend I have not visited for a very long time.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

After a great deal of time listening to *Honegger*, I have ordered the following:

My first purchase is *Serge Baudo's Symphonic Cycle with the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra*. Having listened to Symphony No.5 on Youtube as noted earlier in the thread on YouTube, I have decided to pick up this set. 









Next up again by  Serge Baudo and the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra et al. is this collection of *Honegger's Vocal Works. *This is another result of YouTube browsing. I will need to listen to this wholly and in sequence but is has seized my interest.









I am a huge fan of the *London Philharmonic Orchestra under Vladimir Jurowski* (and in general) so after sampling this recording on YouTube, I ordered this on CD. The primary attraction is the recording of the *Pastorale D'ete *but a second recording of _*Une Cantate De Noel *_is also welcome.









My final Honegger purchase for the moment is this wonderful collection of *Cello Works performed by Christian Poltera*. The Sonatina for Violin & Cello hooked me instantly when I listened to it on YouTube which as luck would have it turned out to be the performance on this CD. A wonderful collection of work for what may be my favourite member of the Viol family.









My final purchase is an upcoming Blu Ray *Classic Archive: Conductors*. The principle attraction for me is the footage of Otto Klemperer conducting Beethoven's Ninth. However, there are many interesting performances on this disc, being Standard Definition on Blu Ray means that the disc has circa 14 hours of material to savour from conductors including Giulini, Stokowski, Mravinsky, Munch, Jochum, Markevitch and Karajan.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have also literally this moment downloaded an iTunes purchase, in the form of *Concert for Strings, Flute & English Horn *performed by *Sebastian Tewinkel, the South West German Chamber Orchestra et al*.









Primarily I bought this for the Concerto de Camera by (yes, again) Honegger, that said, it includes wonderful performances of Tchaikovsky's Souvenir de Florence for String Orchestra, Sibelius' Impromtu for String Orchestra and a piece new to me - Allan Stephenson's Concerto for Cor Anglais & String Orchestra.

This was an accidental find as it was still in my search results on iTunes - which I normally only use for research though in this case, I am happy to make an exception.


----------



## Pugg

​
At last , the one item I didn't have from Fleming , so happy now .


----------



## arpeggio

*Sleeper Symphony (interesting pun)*






​
For additional information and reviews:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=513903

I agree with the review.


----------



## hpowders

Just ordered two performances of Mozart's horn concertos to go with my Dennis Brain and Barry Tuckwell performances:

Anthony Halstead and Michael Thompson, hornists.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Exploring the complete organ works of Marcel Dupre. These have all arrived in the last couple of weeks and I hope to complete the series over the course of the next few weeks.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Also, a delightful collection of Songs from Panufnik and Panufnik Jr. The CD also features Andrezj' s Piano Trio Op.1

And some sacred Choral music from Lennox Berkeley which sounded very promising in the car yesterday.


----------



## DavidA

Bought the Heifetz / Piatigorsky concerts on line for not much.

Also Heifetz first Bruch Scottish Fantasy in its Naxos remastering. It's a wonderful performance with the great man just a touch more relaxed than he later became. The remastering preserves his tone (with gut strings) better than many of the later RCA recordings which were too close. 
It also has on it a tremendous performance of the Brahms double Concerto with Feuermann. What a loss his early death was to the music world!


----------



## Declined

Rachmaninoff's Symphonies, conducted by Ashkenazy and performed by the RCO.


----------



## JACE

Declined said:


> Rachmaninoff's Symphonies, conducted by Ashkenazy and performed by the RCO.


Good stuff! :cheers: I have Ashkenazy's Rachmaninoff Symphony set on vinyl.

Prompted by some positive comments here on the board, I ordered Rozhdestvensky's recording of Rach's 2nd Symphony with the London SO. I'm looking forward to hearing it & comparing it with Ashkenazy's.

I tracked down a used copy that was released on MCA Classics here in the USA. It looks like this:


----------



## MagneticGhost

JACE said:


> Good stuff! :cheers: I have Ashkenazy's Rachmaninoff Symphony set on vinyl.
> 
> Prompted by some positive comments here on the board, I ordered Rozhdestvensky's recording of Rach's 2nd Symphony with the London SO. I'm looking forward to hearing it & comparing it with Ashkenazy's.
> 
> I tracked down a used copy that was released on MCA Classics here in the USA. It looks like this:


Oh yes!! It doesn't get much better than this 
Hope you enjoy!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Not a _purchase....._

I just inherited two huge boxes filled with mostly classical CDs. I'd say there are around 800 in total.


----------



## Pugg

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Not a _purchase....._
> 
> I just inherited two huge boxes filled with mostly classical CDs. I'd say there are around 800 in total.


I had this once with 12 meters vinyl .
Priceless now.


----------



## maestro267

*George Lloyd*: Symphony No. 4 in B major ("Arctic")
Albany Symphony Orchestra/George Lloyd


----------



## hpowders

I was just looking to re-purchase one of my favorite recordings that I had on vinyl:
Beethoven's Triple Concerto with Rudolph Serkin, Leslie Parnas and Jaime Laredo from Marlboro and was dismayed to find this great performance was never transferred to CD. Very disappointed!


----------



## KenOC

hpowders said:


> I was just looking to re-purchase one of my favorite recordings that I had on vinyl:
> Beethoven's Triple Concerto with Rudolph Serkin, Leslie Parnas and Jaime Laredo from Marlboro and was dismayed to find this great performance was never transferred to CD. Very disappointed!


Looks like it's on this CD. Bad news (for you anyway) -- it comes with the Brahms Double. Worse news, maybe -- $75 used.

http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Tri...1-1&keywords=beethoven+triple+concerto+serkin

Oh, look at this! Much cheaper in this box -- and no Brahms!

http://www.amazon.com/Rudolf-Beetho...ariations/dp/B008CG1HPQ/ref=cm_cr_dp_asin_lnk


----------



## hpowders

KenOC said:


> Looks like it's on this CD. Bad news (for you anyway) -- it comes with the Brahms Double. Worse news, maybe -- $75 used.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Tri...1-1&keywords=beethoven+triple+concerto+serkin
> 
> Oh, look at this! Much cheaper in this box -- and no Brahms!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rudolf-Beetho...ariations/dp/B008CG1HPQ/ref=cm_cr_dp_asin_lnk


EDIT-I found the Beethoven Triple/Brahms Double for $16.99. Looking forward to receiving 1/2 of it.


----------



## KenOC

hpowders said:


> This was a wonderfully infectious performance of the Triple. I will write and ask why it hasn't been reissued on CD.


??? Am I missing something? I just pointed to *two *CD re-issues of the Triple you want...


----------



## hpowders

KenOC said:


> ??? Am I missing something? I just pointed to *two *CD re-issues of the Triple you want...


I mean-to reissue it on a budget label at a fair price. This is a very old performance and it should be available as a budget reissue. I just ordered it for $16.99 which is an outrageous price since I can buy new performances by current major artists for $12.99.


----------



## KenOC

hpowders said:


> I mean-to reissue it on a budget label at a fair price. This is a very old performance and it should be available as a budget reissue. I just ordered it for $16.99 which is an outrageous price since I can buy new performances by current major artists for $12.99.


Were I thee, I'd hop on the 11-disc Serkin set, which includes your performance, for $13.36 brand spankin' new. Can't get much more bargain-priced than that!

http://www.amazon.com/Rudolf-Beetho...ariations/dp/B008CG1HPQ/ref=cm_cr_dp_asin_lnk


----------



## Weston

I've finally gotten around to this dubiously packaged set of Ligeti works, largely for the Requiem which is performed with _much_ more enthusiasm and power here than in The Ligeti Project boxed set.









Requiem, Apparitions, San Francisco Polyphony
Peter Eötvös / various ensembles


----------



## arpeggio

*Lieberson Neruda Songs*






​
For additional information and reviews:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=146596

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2007/Mar07/Lieberson_Neruda_799542.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2007/Feb07/Lieberson_Neruda_799542.htm

This music really bowled me over. I did a search and found only one previous post in this thread concerning this amazing music.


----------



## Pugg

Searching for a long time , now at the second-hand shop 5 Euro, near mint.

​


----------



## Weston

*Brahms: Complete Piano Music*
Gerhard Oppitz









Downloading now.

I still save or back up all my mp3s on CD the old fashioned way. I needed a large collection of short pieces for "filler," that is when I need just a few more works to fill up 700mb and an entire album won't fit. This doesn't mean these works are mere filler. I feel better about breaking up an album of short stand alone works, and I realized I have very little Brahms solo piano. Of course once they're in the playlists it won't matter what they're filling.


----------



## Itullian

Weston said:


> *Brahms: Complete Piano Music*
> Gerhard Oppitz
> 
> View attachment 50136
> 
> 
> Downloading now.
> 
> I still save or back up all my mp3s on CD the old fashioned way. I needed a large collection of short pieces for "filler," that is when I need just a few more works to fill up 700mb and an entire album won't fit. This doesn't mean these works are mere filler. I feel better about breaking up an album of short stand alone works, and I realized I have very little Brahms solo piano. Of course once they're in the playlists it won't matter what they're filling.


I have that cd set and love it.
His Grieg set is good too.


----------



## senza sordino

I'm back from travelling for six weeks. I bought these two CDs while far away from home.
From Blackwells in Oxford 
Sofia Gubaidulina Offertorium
View attachment 50141

and from Henry Moores Record and CD shop in London just off Oxford Street
RVW Sea Symphony
View attachment 50142


I didn't plan on buying CDs in England. I liked the different selection available on the other side of the Atlantic. I also went into HMV on Oxford Street where I saw, but didn't buy, plenty of CDs I'd like to have.

I haven't had a chance to listen to my new purchases yet, I will tomorrow. I also have some catching up here to do as well.


----------



## Varick

My last purchase was a few weeks ago:









and finally after so much fanfare and rave reviews for years:









I must say, I'm a bit disappointed with this second one.

The first one however, is magnificent!

V


----------



## Pugg

​I was at my local second hand store, straight from a box .

I ask the sales man how much? He said give me *5.00 EURO*
The disc is mint only a bit dust but that's to clean. 

I could not believe I just heard that , look at Amazon the prices they ask.
[SUB](from $ 199.00 to $349.50 )[/SUB]


----------



## JACE

I've been enjoying Buchbinder's Beethoven sonatas lately, so I couldn't resist when I found a great deal on his entire cycle:









*Beethoven: The Piano Sonatas (complete) / Rudolf Buchbinder (Teldec)*

This is Buchbinder's first traversal, recorded in the late-70s and 80s. He's subsequently recorded another complete set for Sony, which was released in 2012.


----------



## opus55

The less I work, the more I shop. Labor Day weekend results (all used):


----------



## opus55

It'll take a while to listen to all the operas. Really looking forward to Boris Godunov, Hansel und Gretel and Die Fledermaus.


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> The less I work, the more I shop. Labor Day weekend results (all used):
> 
> View attachment 50192
> View attachment 50193
> View attachment 50194
> View attachment 50195
> View attachment 50196


Great pick ups.


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> View attachment 50197
> View attachment 50198
> 
> 
> It'll take a while to listen to all the operas. Really looking forward to Boris Godunov, Hansel und Gretel and Die Fledermaus.


H n G is a favorite of mine. And Tate's recording is a great one.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Two Chamber purchases for me as I continue to explore Chamber Music in-between Symphonies and Operas.

My first purchase is this wonderful disc on Naxos of *Honegger's Complete Violin Sonatas performed by Laurence Kayaleh and Paul Stewart*. Honegger is a Composer I have become somewhat hooked on following his turn in the fantastic Saturday Symphonies series.

One thing I have discovered through experience is that Naxos can be particularly depended upon in the field of Chamber Music. The samples I heard of these pieces sounded great and as the album qualifies as being Auto-Rip, whilst I eagerly await the disc dropping through the door I have a digital copy I can listen to in the meantime. So far, I am really enjoying this album.

My love of sonatas for (usually string) instrument & piano continues to flourish evergreen. 









My second and final purchase is this collection of* Interwar Duets for Violin & Cello Yegor Dyachkov & **Olivier Thouin *features works by Ravel, Martinu, Schulhoff and again, Honegger. I already have the Honegger though a second performance is welcome, it is the works by Ravel, Martinu and Schulhoff (the latter is unknown to me) which particularly interest me.

My knowledge of works the Violin and Cello Oeuvre was until recently very limited until I received some excellent recommendations (Thanks PetrB). These instruments pair together fantastically and result in some truly beautiful music.

This disc is auto-rip too, which is always a pleasant bonus.









A small and perfectly formed order which will offer much happy listening.


----------



## MagneticGhost

opus55 said:


> View attachment 50197
> View attachment 50198
> 
> 
> It'll take a while to listen to all the operas. Really looking forward to Boris Godunov, Hansel und Gretel and Die Fledermaus.


The Eugene Onegin is the best of a wonderful collection of opera CDs you've picked up there. It's one of my favourites.
Happy Listening


----------



## Morimur

*Olivier Greif: Sonate de Requiem; Trio avec Piano (Amoyel, Bertran, Weithaas)*










Just ordered this gem.


----------



## hpowders

MagneticGhost said:


> The Eugene Onegin is the best of a wonderful collection of opera CDs you've picked up there. It's one of my favourites.
> Happy Listening


Yes. I have this Eugen Onegin. It is very fine.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MagneticGhost said:


> The Eugene Onegin is the best of a wonderful collection of opera CDs you've picked up there. It's one of my favourites.Happy Listening


<Ping! Ping!>

-- And the way 'Levine' treats the ballroom waltz with chorus?-- _just_ 'divine.'

Pure wall-to-wall fun.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Wagner: Tristan & Isolde*
Donald Runnicles & the BBC Symphony Orchestra with John Treleaven, Christine Brewer et al.

I got a refund on a previous order and made up the difference to get this.

This recording came recommended to me by a friend and being a fan of both Runnicles and Brewer I took the chance and picked this up.


----------



## Itullian

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Wagner: Tristan & Isolde*
> Donald Runnicles & the BBC Symphony Orchestra with John Treleaven, Christine Brewer et al.
> 
> I got a refund on a previous order and made up the difference to get this.
> 
> This recording came recommended to me by a friend and being a fan of both Runnicles and Brewer I took the chance and picked this up.


I've always wondered about that recording. I like Runnicles Hansel und Gretel. Tell us what you think about it when you get the chance?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Itullian said:


> I've always wondered about that recording. I like Runnicles Hansel und Gretel. Tell us what you think about it when you get the chance?


Sure, no problem Itullian. It should arrive tomorrow all being well.


----------



## brotagonist

I want to expand my Debussy collection a bit.









Aimard plays the Préludes, Books 1 & 2

I was tempted by Zimerman, partly because his album elicits such violent reactions (I'd likely want it  ) due to his forceful playing (which is apparently how Debussy would have wanted it). However, $30 was just too much. This is just over $14 delivered, all on one disc, and Allmusic says: "Deutsche Grammophon provides its customary excellent sound, so all of the piano's gossamer effects and soft sonorities come across as clearly as the loud and bold passages. This recording is nothing short of a masterpiece of atmospheres, colors, and expressions."


----------



## brotagonist

I couldn't resist, at just over $8 delivered:









Conlon/Rotterdam PO

Jeux, Le Martyre de Saint-Sébastien (symphonic fragments), Khamma

Khamma is a ballet that doesn't appear to get recorded often. The Martyrdom of Saint Sebastian is what intrigues me the most. I started listening to it a few nights ago and liked the musical parts quite a bit, but the considerable dialogue would render it rather a curiosity, rather than a piece I'd want to hear now and again. This just fits the bill perfectly. Another recording of Jeux is no problem.


----------



## senza sordino

I needed some retail therapy.
Resphighi Impressioni Brasiliane and la Boutique Fantasque
View attachment 50251

Handel violin sonatas
View attachment 50252

Beethoven and Berg violin concerti.
View attachment 50253

Mahler symphony #8
View attachment 50254

and something to read
Why Mahler by Norman Lebrecht
View attachment 50255


----------



## Centropolis

Recent purchases.....starting to buy some CDs of pieces of music I already have but just different performers.


----------



## opus55

MagneticGhost said:


> The Eugene Onegin is the best of a wonderful collection of opera CDs you've picked up there. It's one of my favourites.
> Happy Listening





hpowders said:


> Yes. I have this Eugen Onegin. It is very fine.





Marschallin Blair said:


> <Ping! Ping!>
> 
> -- And the way 'Levine' treats the ballroom waltz with chorus?-- _just_ 'divine.'
> 
> Pure wall-to-wall fun.


Wow all these rave reviews by fellow TC'ers. My expection going through the roof!


----------



## bejart

These are on the way from 3rd party sellers on Amazon ---


----------



## Triplets

Centropolis said:


> Recent purchases.....starting to buy some CDs of pieces of music I already have but just different performers.
> View attachment 50257
> View attachment 50258
> View attachment 50259
> View attachment 50260
> View attachment 50261


I have that Kempff Schumann set and I love it.


----------



## LarryShone

Got this today. Cover disk for the current BBC Music Magazine.
Looking forward to hearing Brahms' 3rd!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Beethoven Late String Quartets - Takács Quartet*

- I was oscillating between the _Takács Quartet_ and the _Quartetto Italiano_ for a while, but I finally decided to go with Takács.


----------



## Guest

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Beethoven Late String Quartets - Takács Quartet*
> 
> - I was oscillating between the _Takács Quartet_ and the _Quartetto Italiano_ for a while, but I finally decided to go with Takács.


EXCELLENT CHOICE!!!! I have the entire cycle by the Takacs Quartet, and love it. One of the true gems of my music collection. Now you are making me want to queue them up on my iPod.

I got these:














I had none of these works prior to now, and I love these Living Stereo recordings, not the least of which being for Reiner and the CSO.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

DrMike said:


> EXCELLENT CHOICE!!!! I have the entire cycle by the Takacs Quartet, and love it. One of the true gems of my music collection. Now you are making me want to queue them up on my iPod.


I'm happy to hear that, I'm very excited to own it!! For the past few days I've been on Spotify listening to the Late Quartets by both Takacs and Italiano and I think that Takacs offers more balanced performances. Quartetto Italiano's late quartets are certainly beautiful but I think it may be lacking in some of the roughness, strangeness, and intensity necessary for these late quartets. Takacs pretty much has it all. Great playing, expression, roughness, intensity, beauty, etc.


----------



## Guest

Their recording of the Razumovsky quartets of Beethoven is also one to get. And if you get that, then you might as well get the Early Quartets, just because. And then I highly recommend their recording of Schubert's Death and the Maiden and Rosamunde quartets. 

They are one of my preferred quartets. They also do a wonderful job with Dvorak's piano quintet.


----------



## Alypius

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Beethoven Late String Quartets - Takács Quartet*
> 
> - I was oscillating between the _Takács Quartet_ and the _Quartetto Italiano_ for a while, but I finally decided to go with Takács.


Enjoy! I second Mike's further recommendations -- but there's plenty of time for those.


----------



## GioCar

Speaking of quartets, I have just bought:

Haydn: The Complete String Quartets - The Angeles SQ










I have never listened to the whole set so, after completing my listening project on the Bach's Cantatas (with Suzuki and his BCJ), I feel ready to face this new project, one (maybe two...) quartet each day.


----------



## GiulioCesare

Does anybody know a complete set of Haydn's string quartets on period instruments? Last time I checked (a couple of years ago) there was no such thing.


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Triple Concerto with Leslie Parnas, Jaime Laredo and Rudolf Serkin and Alexander Schneider conducting the Marlboro Festival Orchestra.

Just got this today. Like saying hello to an old friend, as I had this performance once upon a time on LP.

A great performance of this underrated Beethoven concerto.


----------



## Alypius

GiulioCesare said:


> Does anybody know a complete set of Haydn's string quartets on period instruments? Last time I checked (a couple of years ago) there was no such thing.


For period instruments, The one I (strongly) recommend (and love) is by the Quatuor Mosaiques. It had been out of print for a while, but Naive Records boxed it up and released it last fall:










It's not complete but has nearly all the *major quartets*: op. 20, 33, 64, 76, and 77 (and op. 51, the string quartet version of the Seven Last Words of Our Savior on the Cross).

For the earlier quartets, try the London Haydn Quartet, which have done op. 9, 17, 20, and 33:

















What you're missing therefore would be: op. 50, 54, 55, 71, and 74. (The first has 6 quartets, the later four opus have 3 each). For the last two I use a modern instrument version, the Takacs Quartet, on Hyperion.


----------



## Guest

A beautiful box of music,sounds better than ever before. .


----------



## Andolink

*Georg Christoph Wagenseil*: 5 Symphonies


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Radames

Music by Vincenzo Tommasini , Alfredo Casella, Gian Francesco Malipiero and, Carlo Pedrotti. Good stuff.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have made the first of two orders, split purely to fit the delivery times around my current shifts. This first part will hopefully - if Amazon Prime delivered on time - should arrive tomorrow, fingers crossed.

I noted previously in this thread quite recently that after finding her on YouTube I have become quite a fan of Christine Brewer. To this end I have picked up these two additional albums featuring the wonderful collaboration between Christine Brewer and Donald Runnicles.















The Great Strauss Scenes is an auto-rip album and sounds truly fantastic. I hesitated on the recording of Four Last Songs because it is one of those collections that I seem to have numerous times. Hearing a sample of the performance forced me to radically re-evaluate my position and so I bought it.

Christine Brewer has breached my top five Sopranos at present, alongside Flagstad, Caballe, Popp and Borkh.

The final part of my first order is a collection *Mendelssohn's Piano Trios by Fischer, Muller-Schott & Gilad*.









I am currently devoting more time to Chamber Music and this disc has been on my wish list for a while. I have finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## Vaneyes

AClockworkOrange said:


> Two Chamber purchases for me as I continue to explore Chamber Music in-between Symphonies and Operas.
> 
> My first purchase is this wonderful disc on Naxos of *Honegger's Complete Violin Sonatas performed by Laurence Kayaleh and Paul Stewart*. Honegger is a Composer I have become somewhat hooked on following his turn in the fantastic Saturday Symphonies series.
> 
> One thing I have discovered through experience is that Naxos can be particularly depended upon in the field of Chamber Music. The samples I heard of these pieces sounded great and as the album qualifies as being Auto-Rip, whilst I eagerly await the disc dropping through the door I have a digital copy I can listen to in the meantime. So far, I am really enjoying this album.
> 
> My love of sonatas for (usually string) instrument & piano continues to flourish evergreen.
> 
> View attachment 50199
> 
> 
> My second and final purchase is this collection of* Interwar Duets for Violin & Cello Yegor Dyachkov & **Olivier Thouin *features works by Ravel, Martinu, Schulhoff and again, Honegger. I already have the Honegger though a second performance is welcome, it is the works by Ravel, Martinu and Schulhoff (the latter is unknown to me) which particularly interest me.
> 
> My knowledge of works the Violin and Cello Oeuvre was until recently very limited until I received some excellent recommendations (Thanks PetrB). These instruments pair together fantastically and result in some truly beautiful music.
> 
> This disc is auto-rip too, which is always a pleasant bonus.
> 
> View attachment 50200
> 
> 
> A small and perfectly formed order which will offer much happy listening.


A few others, if I may*.:tiphat:

Penderecki*: Violin Sonatas 1 & 2, w. Bieler & Tichman (Naxos, rec.2003); *Persichetti*: Works for Violin and Piano, w. Borup & Conner (Naxos, rec. 2013); *Schnittke*: Violin Sonatas 1 & 2, w. Wallin & Pontinen (BIS, rec.1991);* Szymanowski*: Music for Violin and Piano, w. Kramer & Durcan (Naxos, rec.2005).


----------



## Morimur

*BACH MASTERWORKS The Original Jackets Collection*

BACH MASTERWORKS

The Original Jackets Collection

The greatest Deutsche Grammophon
and Archiv Produktion albums










Anyone have this? Is it worth it?


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Tristan

Picked up these at a used record store:










My classical vinyl collection is sorely lacking, so it's nice to have these. Listening to the Schumann one now


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Beethoven, String Quartets 4 & 5 (op. 18) - Cleveland Quartet*










Plus, my Takacs Quartet recording of Beethoven's Late Quartets came in the mail a couple days ago. Perhaps the crown jewel of my Beethoven collection!


----------



## JACE

Today, I picked up two LPs during a lunchtime record shop run:









*"The Brahms I Love" / Arthur Rubinstein (RCA)*

I've wanted this LP for a long while, and the copy I found is _still sealed_!

The LP includes:

Ballades, Op. 10, Nos.1-4 
Rhapsody In G Minor, Op. 79, No. 2
Intermezzo In B-Flat Minor, Op. 117, No.2
Capriccio In B Minor, Op. 76, No. 2
Intermezzo In E Minor, Op. 116, No. 5
Intermezzo In E-Flat Minor, Op. 118, No. 6
Rhapsody In B Minor, Op. 79, No. 1









*Scriabin: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1 & 3 / Lazar Berman (CBS Masterworks/Melodiya)*

Also in mint condition.

Two of my favorite pianists. Looking forward to hearing them this evening.


----------



## Kopachris

Had originally torrented an earlier version of this when I was in high school. Lost it when my external hard drive died. Since it took a few weeks to download before, I decided to just buy it this time, and it's basically the only thing I'm going to buy for a while.


----------



## Camphy

GiulioCesare said:


> Does anybody know a complete set of Haydn's string quartets on period instruments? Last time I checked (a couple of years ago) there was no such thing.


Coming soon. At Qobuz you can listen to samples.









http://www.qobuz.com/fr-fr/album/ha...d-instruments-festetics-quartet/3760195733783


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> Today, I picked up two LPs during a lunchtime record shop run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The Brahms I Love" / Arthur Rubinstein (RCA)*
> 
> I've wanted this LP for a long while, and the copy I found is _still sealed_!
> 
> The LP includes:
> 
> Ballades, Op. 10, Nos.1-4
> Rhapsody In G Minor, Op. 79, No. 2
> Intermezzo In B-Flat Minor, Op. 117, No.2
> Capriccio In B Minor, Op. 76, No. 2
> Intermezzo In E Minor, Op. 116, No. 5
> Intermezzo In E-Flat Minor, Op. 118, No. 6
> Rhapsody In B Minor, Op. 79, No. 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Scriabin: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1 & 3 / Lazar Berman (CBS Masterworks/Melodiya)*
> 
> Also in mint condition.
> 
> Two of my favorite pianists. Looking forward to hearing them this evening.


I have that Brahms/Rubinstein disc. Very fine!! One of Rubinstein's greatest recordings.


----------



## brotagonist

Albert Roussel : String Trios, Serenade
Trio à cordes de Paris

I know nothing about this composer's music, so when I spotted this album for $4 yesterday, I grabbed it.


----------



## Badinerie

Picked up a couple of sale items through Newcastle.
Wanted a Pergolesi Stabat Mater, so I thought I'de try this minimalist recording. With Scarlatti's Stabat Mater too.









Also a Bizet's Carmen....Cant decide which to play first!


----------



## Guest

This box is a real treasure for me.Especially the organ cd with works of Couperin ,Muffat and others is very beautiful and brings me in a musical heaven.The cantate cd is also very deer to me and listening to it is a great joy.It has not the perfection of Masaaki Suzuki but there is something here wich graps me profoundly.Of course,Froberger amd Louis Couperin,what can I say more,played wich such eloquence.Leonhardt is an old love of mine and this set I cannot resist buying.


----------



## LarryShone

Kopachris said:


> Had originally torrented an earlier version of this when I was in high school. Lost it when my external hard drive died. Since it took a few weeks to download before, I decided to just buy it this time, and it's basically the only thing I'm going to buy for a while.


Wow nice. I daren't ask how much that cost!


----------



## Itullian

LarryShone said:


> Wow nice. I daren't ask how much that cost!


125 dollars on Amazon.


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> View attachment 50963
> 
> 
> Albert Roussel : String Trios, Serenade
> Trio à cordes de Paris
> 
> I know nothing about this composer's music, so when I spotted this album for $4 yesterday, I grabbed it.


That should whet your appetite for the Brilliant Classics 3 CD set. :tiphat:

View attachment 50997


----------



## Haydn man

Just received these discs which complete the set
Looking forward to listening to them


----------



## bejart

These are on the way from 3rd party sellers here on Amazon and some have already arrived. That's when I realized that I was behind in my posting here ---


----------



## bejart

As well as these ---


----------



## bejart

And these have arrived from my favorite seller in Prague. Unfortunately, several are now OOP ---


----------



## bejart

And finally, these are also from Prague ---


----------



## Radames

Some Fibich and d'Albert.


----------



## arpeggio

*American Mavericks*






​
For more information see:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=813486

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/May13/Mavericks_82193600562.htm

Some of the better pieces of Cowell and Harrison I have heard.


----------



## Centropolis

From Amazon Marketplace:



























And today at charity shop $3 (not sure what to expect from this CD.....I am not sure if I am prepared for this):


----------



## arpeggio

*Revelations: More Band Music*






​
Label: Gia
Catalog #: 843
Conductor: Eugene Corporon 
Orchestra/Ensemble: North Texas Wind Symphony

Works on This Recording

1. _Firefly_, for band by Ryan George 
2. _El Muro_, for wind ensemble by Ricardo Lorenz 
3. _Concerto for Percussion_ by Jennifer Higdon 
Mark Ford (Percussion)
4. _Armenian Dances: Part 1_ by Alfred Reed 
5. _Symphony for Winds and Percussion_ by Donald Grantham

Rats! Not only this band music (?), but I could not locate any reviews for this recording which means...

All of these are tonal and accessible works.

With the exception of the _Armenian Dances: Part 1_, these are all new works for me.

The _Armenian Dances: Part 1_ is a standard part of the band repertoire and one can find many fine performances on You Tube. Reed also composed an _Armenian Dances: Part 2_. Both parts can be performed separately or together. Together one has a major Armenian Folk Symphony for band. I have performed both works many I time and I consider them to be among the best of his extensive catalog of band works. Reed was chairman of the department of Music Media and Industry and director of the Music Industry Program at the University of Miami. He established the very first college-level music business curriculum there in 1966, which led other colleges and universities to follow suit.

Ryan George is a new composer for me.

This is the second work of Ricardo Lorenz in my library. The first is a _Concerto for Maracas and Orchestra_. This work has been released on a CD of exotic concertos on the Albany Label: http://www.albanyrecords.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Session_ID=800c9249d9e0adcf6212f993f41e9d14&Screen=PROD&Product_Code=TROY521&Store_Code=AR&search=gould&offset=&filter_cat=&PowerSearch_Begin_Only=&sort=&range_low=&range_high=

The _Concerto for Percussion_ by Jennifer Higdon was originally composed for percussion and orchestra. What is unique about this transcription for band is that Ms. Higdon prepared it. Many times a composer of an orchestral work will commission someone else to arrange the work for band.

Donald Grantham is one of my favorite many living composers. He has composed many works for concert band. This work was composed in 2009 and is his first symphony band.

Excellent recording and performance.


----------



## arpeggio

*Visions of the East: Music of Hovhaness*






​
For additional information and reviews:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=5597&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=297722

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2009/Apr09/Hovhaness_CRC2954.htm


----------



## senza sordino

Lutosławski
Concerto for Orchestra, Paroles Tissées, Symphony #3
View attachment 51125

Schubert
Trout Quintet, Wanderer Fantasy
View attachment 51126


----------



## Pugg

​
Maria Luiga Borsi.
Only € 8.00 .
I've heard less attractive voices .


----------



## Andolink

Late symphonies of *Giovanni Battista Sammartini*:


----------



## Guest

These are my latest and I am very happy.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Ok, so previously I mentioned not too long ago that I was going to be making two orders and posted details of the first part.

I'm going to have to be brief but the second part is focussed on two Sopranos - Diana Damrau and Astrid Varnay - both of whom I adore and have very little of in my collection - until now.

The Damrau recordings, the Strauss in particular, have been on my wish list for a while and now their time has arrived.

Astrid Varnay is a comparatively new but exciting discovery. I cannot wait for these to arrive.


----------



## Pugg

​I just ordered this box set, I couldn't resist it for € 64.00 
25 CD'S


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Beethoven - String Quartets, Op. 127 (#12) & Op. 135 (#16) - Guarneri Quartet*

Picked this up used for super cheap. Great find. Nice supplement to my Takacs Quartet cycle.


----------



## Itullian

AClockworkOrange said:


> Ok, so previously I mentioned not too long ago that I was going to be making two orders and posted details of the first part.
> 
> I'm going to have to be brief but the second part is focussed on two Sopranos - Diana Damrau and Astrid Varnay - both of whom I adore and have very little of in my collection - until now.
> 
> The Damrau recordings, the Strauss in particular, have been on my wish list for a while and now their time has arrived.
> 
> Astrid Varnay is a comparatively new but exciting discovery. I cannot wait for these to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 51232
> View attachment 51233
> View attachment 51234
> View attachment 51235


Nice legs too.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Peter Maxwell Davies: Symphony No. 10*
Sir Antonio Pappano & the London Symphony Orchestra

A friend purchased a copy from iTunes and after hearing it, I have promptly purchased my own copy.

The fact that it comes with an interview with Davies and Pappano is a huge bonus.


----------



## DamoX

Already enjoyed Bruckner 9 by Furtwangler, Abbado, Sinopoli, and Mravinsky ... all are great!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Since listening to the Gloria Coates piece 'Holographic Universe' on YouTube numerous times and exploring the composer's YouTube further, I have been inspired to order the following:



























I cannot wait for these to arrive. The piece 'Holographic Universe' has somehow become the mental soundtrack to a Short Story I'm presently writing. PC speakers are good (on a Mac) but I want to get these on my Hi-Fi as soon as possible.


----------



## Jeff W

Eagerly awaiting Louis Spohr's Clarinet Concertos in the post. I've been in such a clarinet kick lately...


----------



## Itullian

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 51384
> View attachment 51383
> 
> 
> Eagerly awaiting Louis Spohr's Clarinet Concertos in the post. I've been in such a clarinet kick lately...


Love Spohr. ............


----------



## Itullian




----------



## arpeggio

*Janacek FROM THE HOUSE OF THE DEAD*






​
For more information:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=998369

Apparently there are several versions of this opera. According to little research I could do this appears to be the original first version. Although it was completed, I had read that after Janacek passed away, two of his students fiddled with the score. They changed the orchestration and the ending. Then there was an even later version. It appears that this recording of the first version with the sparser orchestration.

I love it. The music reminds me of the Mass.


----------



## Pugg

​
Our own Dutch Diva: Gré Brouwestein
Not on Newton but the original ones


----------



## Skilmarilion

I recently picked up the wonderful recordings of the Rachmaninov concerti by Ashkenazy and Previn, which have been remastered exquisitely.


----------



## Jos

A field day at the secondhand shop. 
Especially chuffed with this one, Christian Zacharias Scarlatti sonatas, in supreme condition, I doubt if the records have ever been played. Until now that is, what an amazing performance. 
K206, andante e cantabile, I cannot get enough of it. Seemingly effortless, balm for the soul. 
I could also have gotten me a pint of lager for the money, glad I choose this.

View attachment 51473


Cheers,
Jos


----------



## brotagonist

Bruckner Symphony 3 (original version)









Nagano/Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin

I thought I'd get the earliest of Bruckner's 'real' symphonies. Someone said that this one marked his "artistic breakthrough." I liked Nagano's approach with the 6th, and the reviews are great, as is the price. Now I have all of the ones I'm planning to get (barring alternate performances).


----------



## scratchgolf

My most recent purchases include the following pieces performed by the Alban Berg Quartet

-Schubert's SQ's 12-15, Trout, and String Quintet, on a few recordings

Also, a Perlman recording of complete Beethoven Violin Sonatas, a Boulez conducted Mahler 8, and a Messiaen Turangalila Symphony conducted by Chailly.


----------



## Guest

Spending money like a drunken sailor in a... oh never mind!

Mahler Lieder/Boulez:










Phoenix Rising/Stile Antico:










Goossens Violin Sonatas:










And some nice Ukrainian music from the Karabits family:










Slava Ukraina! Putin huilo!


----------



## senza sordino

As a back to work present for myself I bought 
Prokofiev Violin Sonatas
View attachment 51541

and a shirt with French cuffs to go with the treble clef cuff links I recently bought.
View attachment 51542


----------



## arpeggio

*Shostakovich-THE TALE OF THE PRIEST AND HIS WORKER*






​
For additional information and review:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=11167&name_role1=1&comp_id=86722&genre=170&bcorder=195&label_id=1068


----------



## starthrower

Finally pulled the trigger on this set after three years of hesitation.










Also grabbed this set.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A charity shop find, *Richard Strauss' Salome performed by Böhm & the Hamburgischen Saatsoper with Gwyneth Jones, DFD et al.*

Given some of the prices this is listed for on Amazon, £6 makes this a really lucky find. I'm definitely happy to re-home this recording. A prime example of being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Itullian

AClockworkOrange said:


> A charity shop find, *Richard Strauss' Salome performed by Böhm & the Hamburgischen Saatsoper with Gwyneth Jones, DFD et al.*
> 
> Given some of the prices this is listed for on Amazon, £6 makes this a really lucky find. I'm definitely happy to re-home this recording. A prime example of being in the right place at the right time.


His RCA Salome is, I think, even better......and pretty inexpensive,


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Itullian said:


> His RCA Salome is, I think, even better......and pretty inexpensive,


I'll have to look into that, thanks Itullian


----------



## Pugg

​
Pilar Lorengar , what a treasure to have.:tiphat:


----------



## Jeff W

Didn't intend on purchasing anything at the bookstore yesterday, but then there was an announcement that all classical CDs were 40% off...


----------



## Pugg

​€ 5.00 could not resist it .


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*CPE Bach's Magnificat & Die Auferstehung und Himmelfahrt Jesu*














I have been looking at these works for a long time and finally pulled the trigger. As I have commented previously, CPE Bach is presently my favourite composer from the Bach family.

*York Bowen's Music for Viola & Pieces by Bowen, Bliss & Bridge*














Alongside his contemporary Arnold Bax, York Bowen is for me an incredibly underrated composer and one who thankfully champions the unfairly maligned Viola.

These recordings, particularly the one pictured on the right are revelations. I don't mind listening digitally but I am waiting for the CD's to arrive before really listening heavily.

Quite a few purchases now to digest.


----------



## Guest

I added two more of the RCA Living Stereo series to my collection:
Reiner's Spain Album
Can't get the picture to work. I am not familiar at all with de Falla, and only know Albeniz from a Hamelin recording, but thought I would give it a shot.

Munch's Berlioz Requiem
Can't get the picture to work on this, either.
I have Munch's recording of Berlioz' Symphonie fantastique, and love it, and have read good things of this recording. I admit I have no experience with this Requiem - odd, because I have many others.


----------



## JACE

Hit thrift store pay-dirt this evening. Got all eight of these CDs for $2.50 each:


Chopin: Four Ballades, etc. / Krystian Zimerman (DG)
Haydn: Piano Sonatas / Sviatoslav Richter (Decca)
Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 9 & 25 / Richard Goode, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra (Nonesuch)
Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 19 & 27 / Richard Goode, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra (Nonesuch)
Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 17 & 21 / Maria João Pires, Claudio Abbado, Chamber Orchestra of Europe (DG)
Mozart: String Quartets "The Hunt" & "Dissonance" / Melos Quartet (DG)
Mozart: "Prussian" String Quartets / Emerson String Quartet (Sony Classical)
Mozart: Violin Sonatas / Hilary Hahn & Natalie Zhu (DG)


----------



## brotagonist

I used to have the Boulez/New Swingle Singers and the van Nes/Concertgebouw versions on LP. I finally decided, having learned of the link to Mahler, to replace it after all, albeit under the direction of Eötvös, a first in my collection:









Here, the London Voices perform, and reviews suggest that this recording is better than the earlier one by Boulez and the New Swinglers. Included is also a recording of Ekphrasis. The name sounds more appropriate for Xenakis, but this is a second version of Berio's Continuo for orchestra.


----------



## science

View attachment 51845


It's one I've wanted for a long time and I found it today at a reasonable price....

I really enjoy Fauré's music except the piano works. I'm hoping this one does something for me that Collard doesn't.


----------



## Alypius

science said:


> View attachment 51845
> 
> 
> It's one I've wanted for a long time and I found it today at a reasonable price....
> 
> I really enjoy Fauré's music except the piano works. I'm hoping this one does something for me that Collard doesn't.


Science, Hope you enjoy it. Stott has fine performances. Suggested listening order:Start with the Nocturnes (1-8 on disc 3, 8-13 on disc 4), then the Barcarolles (disc 2), then the others. While I love Fauré's chamber works, I'm a huge of the Nocturnes and consider them among his finest works.


----------



## Chordalrock

Gombert: Music from the Court of Charles V (Huelgas Ensemble)

I love how they sing "Je prens congie":






The chanson seems to recycle music from the same composer's motet, "Lugebat David Absalon", although it's shorter by a couple of minutes. Gombert seems to have liked this material enough to have wanted to ensure the widest possible circulation for it.


----------



## bejart

On the way from 3rd party sellers on Amazon --


----------



## bejart

As well as these ---


----------



## arpeggio

*Some More Band CD's*












​
More information on Windscapes:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=1560&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=411081

More information on the Chandos British Band Classics:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=5516&name_role1=1&comp_id=209&bcorder=15&label_id=45

There is one quote in the above comments concerning the Chandos recording that made me explode: "Although the tradition of "art music" for wind band was to some extent stomped out and marginalized in the mid-20th century by the mostly-German insistence on atonal music for orchestras..." That may have been true in Albania but not in the United States. I am not going to waste my time rummaging through my old posts to show that this remark is completely bogus. Still a good recording and performance.

The above recordings show why I have so many duplicate recordings of band music.

With the Chandos CD I added to my inventory of the of the following:

Holst _First Suite_ up to nine.
Holst _Second Suite_ up to six.
Holst _Hammersmith_ up to eight.
Vaughn Williams _English Folk Song Suite_ up to five.
Vaughn Williams _Toccata Marziale_ up to five.

There are several items that are new acquisitions:

Holst's arrangement of the Bach's _Fugue in G Major_
Holst's own transcription band of his _Marching Song from Two Songs Without Words_
Vaughn Williams' _Flourish for Wind Band_

All of the works on the _Windscapes_ album are new acquisitions with exception of, Oh No, not another Holst _First Suite_. That now makes TEN!!!!

The Air Force Academy Band is outstanding in the _Windscapes_. A nice variety or music from the traditional Holst to some fun jazz based works.


----------



## arpeggio

*Major Inaccuracy*



arpeggio said:


> View attachment 51974​


I just discovered a major inaccuracy in the above recording.

One of Vaughn Williams works for concert band is his _English Folk Song Suite_. It has three movements:
1. March "Seventeen Come Sunday".
2. Intermezzo "My Bonny Boy".
3. March "Folk Songs from Somerset"

Vaughn Williams also composed _Sea Songs_ a march for concert band.

Well these clowns turned _The English Folk Song Suite_ into a four movement work by inserting and making the _Sea Songs_ a new second movement. _Sea Songs_ is not the second movement of the _Folk Song Suite_. It is an entirely separate work! This is inaccurate and misleading. Shame on whoever is responsible for this.

While were at it I am not really crazy about these performances. They are too pretty for my tastes, which is OK for the more subdued movements. For example the great bass drum solo in the last movement of the _First Suite_. It sounds like the bass drum was struck by a pencil. The performance by the Air Force Academy Band in the Windscapes CD in a more lively performance.


----------



## Alypius

This arrived today. The only section of this that I'm familiar with is the "Supplement" to the "Deuxieme Annee", namely, "Venezia e Napoli." The rest is new.

Bertrand Chamayou, _Liszt: Années de pélerinage_ (Naive, 2011) (3 CDs)










Reviews:



> "Far from being too much of a good thing, Chamayou's survey underlines the depth and breadth of Liszt's inspiration. If poetic imagination is the prime quality one looks for in a Liszt interpreter, Chamayou has it in spades...His shimmering "Les Jeux d'eau à la Villa d'Este" is the highlight of Book Three."-_Financial Times_ (Dec. 16, 2011). Rating: ****





> "He's a pianist of tremendous resources, both technical and musical, possessing all the equipment to cope with Liszt's most extreme demands without ever flaunting it. He shapes even the most massive climaxes (his dynamic range is vast) with fastidious care, and much more pungent characterisation than he showed in his disc of César Franck last year...It's all the work of a major Liszt intepreter."-_The Guardian_ (December 1, 2011). Rating: **** (of possible 5)





> "One to make even the finest Lisztians look to their laurels. Hear him in the three Petrarch Sonnets, where a soaring sense of ecstasy is complemented by blazing eruptions of passion, everything engulfed as it were in restless and romantic enquiry. His 'Dante' Sonata brims over with a virtuoso savagery that dazzles and astounds...Yet even more remarkable is Chamayou's profoundly expressive response to the third and final book."-_Grammophone_ (March 2012).


----------



## OlivierM

I just bought this one, and now I have 37 cds to listen to.
Oh the life.


----------



## GioCar

Just arrived this:










Feldman - String Quartet No.2 - Flux Quartet

but I am thinking to wait until I have finished to listen to all Haydn's SQs (my ongoing "listening project", one per day - almost )

Maybe the Alpha and Omega of string quartets? Maybe not, but it's nice to think of them in these terms...


----------



## starthrower

Itching for some more Norgard.


----------



## Guest

I love the harpsichord and I am very happy with these.


----------



## senza sordino

Mahler 10
View attachment 52096

William Walton Henry V
View attachment 52097

American Chamber Music of Barber, Bernstein, Carter, Copland and Ives
View attachment 52098


View attachment 52099


----------



## senza sordino

And half price off used CDs
Brahms German Requiem
View attachment 52100

Kodály Hary Janos Suite, Peacock Variations, Galanta Dances
View attachment 52101


an old BBC music magazine for $5, with CD
View attachment 52102

and something new to learn to play. I told my violin teacher I wanted to play something from the 20th century and he suggested the Kabelevsky Violin Concerto
View attachment 52103


----------



## samurai

On order from *Amazon:*















 and









I apologize for the images being so small. The three works I ordered, all by Shostakovich and performed by the RLPO under Vasily Petrenko are his *Symphonies Nos.6, 12, 10th and 7th. *
Just realized I already had the Petrenko rendition of the *10th*, so *Amazon* has graciously agreed to refund its purchase price w/o my having to return it. Very nice of them indeed, I'd venture to say. When all is said and done, I could always use the "extra copy" for the car, as this is one of my favorite Shostakovich symphonies, along with his *Seventh {"Leningrad"} and Eighth.*


----------



## Centropolis

Got a handful of cheap finds today.


----------



## arpeggio

*Marriner and American Music*






​
For additional information and review: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=170000

Although this CD has been around for many years I have finally gotten around to acquiring it.

Although there are duplications I acquired recordings of the following works:

Cowell: _Hymn and Fuguing Tune Number 10_.
Creston: _A Rumor_.


----------



## arpeggio

*L'Oiseau-Lyre - The Baroque Era*

In spite of the size of my music library, there are some serious shortcomings in my collection.

One era that is seriously under represented is the baroque era.

I acquired the following set to give me a good basic foundation to build on:






​
I used my points to get it from Amazon.


----------



## Pugg

​Just ordered out next month :kiss:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

This will be my final music order of 2014, well this side of Christmas anyhow.

I have ordered a total of seven items.

The common link in my first three purchases is the wonderful *Gundula Janowitz*. Another singer I have become hooked on recently. Thank heavens for YouTube and samples is all I can say.

*Schubert: Lieder*
Gundula Janowitz & Irwin Gage








This is a recording I have had the opportunity to listen to samples to mull over making for an easy purchase.

Generally I prefer female singers in Schubert's (or generally most) Lieder (Brigitte Fassbaender immediately comes to mind with Schubert) and this being an Auto-Rip disc on Amazon means I can say that this is a wonderful collection.

*Richard Strauss: Orchester Lieder & Metamorphosen*
Gundula Janowitz, Richard Stamp & the Academy for London 








YouTube guided my hand in this purchase. The vocal performances I listened to were truly beautiful, it reminded me of the feelings I experienced when I heard Montserrat Caballe and Kirsten Flagstad for the first time. It isn't often I am lost for words.

If I could have justified one final recording of Vier Letze Lieder and pried it into my order, it would Ms. Janowitz's but for the for the time being this wonderful collection will suffice.

*Haydn, Beethoven & Brahms: Choral Music (1972-6)*
Herbert von Karajan & the Berliner Philharmoniker w/ Gundula Janowitz et al.








I blame Marschallin Blair for this one _;-D_

I jest, but in all seriousness Karajan is a Conductor who has started to win me over. Not completely as I have commented elsewhere on this forum but enough to attract my interest.

Following a question I posed regarding a copy of Haydn's Die Jahreszeiten and the helpful input I received (thank you all) I have opted for a HIP recording (coming up next) and this set of recordings as suggested by Marschallin Blair.

It was this recording of Hayden's Die Jahreszeiten being performed by Karajan et al. which first caught my ear when looking for an alternative recording Die Jahreszeiten which would feature Gundula Janowitz. I later discovered Bohm's recording but I am going with my first instinct and Marschallin's suggestion.

Prior to Marschallin's suggestion I did not know this boxed set existed or that Ms. Janowitz had recorded a Missa Solemnis which makes this set is a gem of a find.

The only downside to this set is _*yet another*_ recording of Brahms' Requiem. For the price, the Haydn & Beethoven cover the bill. This may be unfair to the performance here (and I will listen to it) but this piece seems to pop up everywhere.

*Haydn: Die Jahreszeiten*
Rene Jacobs








When I made my query for an alternative recording of this piece, my mind was blinkered on one featuring Gundula Janowitz. DrMike who previously opened me up to Ronald Brautigam's Beethoven Piano Sonatas suggested this recording.

This was a logical choice being HIP, it was a stark contrast to my copy of Beecham's performance. A quick trip across to YouTube sealed the deal and now I have two alternatives to devour. This being an Auto-Rip disc, I am listening to it as I type and I have to give a big thank you to DrMike for this suggestion. I don't think I would have considered this recording otherwise and it would have been my loss.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Part two of my order commences with another disc from Herbert von Karajan.

*Honegger: Symphonies 2 & 3, Stravinsky: Concerto in D for String Orchestra*
Herbert von Karajan & the Berliner Philharmoniker








Honegger is a composer I have become hooked on thanks to the Saturday Symphonies series, which introduced me to the composer. This was the last symphonic disc I had on my wish list by Honegger and supplements recordings from Dutoit and Baudo wonderfully.

*Bela Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle*
Rafael Kubelik & the Swiss Festival Orchestra with DFD and Irmgard Seefried








The purchase of this recording is really straightforward, Irmgard Seefried, DFD and Rafael Kubelik captured _live_ in performance.

The samples of this recording did their job of selling this recording admirably. The recording, though not technically perfect captures a powerful atmosphere and a wonderful performance which is precisely what I am looking for.

My final purchase is one which has been thought about for a long time judging from the date I wish listed it on Amazon.

*Leopold Stokowski: The Stereo Collection 1954 - 1975*








This is something I have flip-flopped on for some time and to be honest I don't know why. The only reason I can think of is that it conflicted with other recordings I wished to acquire.

The Classic Archive Collector's Edition - CONDUCTORS Blu-Ray which was recently released provided the much needed impetus to pull the trigger. I have a feeling that this is going to prove to be one of my favourite purchases of the year.

While exploring YouTube on the conductor, I found this video of a rehearsal and short interview with an 86 year old Stokowski, which I found quite interesting.


----------



## Pugg

​
For just € 10.00 I bought this yesterday.
12 L.P 's still sealed.
Unbelievable.


----------



## Jeff W

Awaiting shipment and arrival:















Hector Berlioz, the Symphonie Fantastique and Ravel's 'Daphnes et Chloe'. Charles Munch conducts the Boston Symphony. I love these Living Stereo re-releases even if I can't yet play back the SACD layer...









The Beethoven Piano Concertos with Steven Lubin at the Pianoforte and Christopher Hogwood leading the Academy of Ancient Music.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Guest

Jeff W said:


> Awaiting shipment and arrival:
> 
> View attachment 52429
> View attachment 52430
> 
> 
> Hector Berlioz, the Symphonie Fantastique and Ravel's 'Daphnes et Chloe'. Charles Munch conducts the Boston Symphony. I love these Living Stereo re-releases even if I can't yet play back the SACD layer...
> 
> View attachment 52431
> 
> 
> The Beethoven Piano Concertos with Steven Lubin at the Pianoforte and Christopher Hogwood leading the Academy of Ancient Music.


The Berlioz is my current go-to recording - I do love these Living Stereo recordings. Still considering the Ravel - I don't have that much experience with his music at all, beyond Bolero.


----------



## Guest

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Haydn: Die Jahreszeiten*
> Rene Jacobs
> View attachment 52302
> 
> 
> When I made my query for an alternative recording of this piece, my mind was blinkered on one featuring Gundula Janowitz. DrMike who previously opened me up to Ronald Brautigam's Beethoven Piano Sonatas suggested this recording.
> 
> This was a logical choice being HIP, it was a stark contrast to my copy of Beecham's performance. A quick trip across to YouTube sealed the deal and now I have two alternatives to devour. This being an Auto-Rip disc, I am listening to it as I type and I have to give a big thank you to DrMike for this suggestion. I don't think I would have considered this recording otherwise and it would have been my loss.


Enjoy that recording! All this talk puts me in the mood to bring this one to the top of my playlist for the day. Bach's oratorios stand supreme for me, but Haydn is easily my number 2. While I much prefer his Creation, this one is also quite good. Hope you enjoy the Jacobs recording. I am a big fan of his, and not only for his Mozart operas (although those are certainly quite wonderful).

Oddly, I don't have Jacobs' recording of the Creation - my favorite there is the Spering recording on Naxos. Hmm, maybe I'll have to add that one to my wish list.


----------



## JACE

AClockworkOrange said:


> My final purchase is one which has been thought about for a long time judging from the date I wish listed it on Amazon.
> 
> *Leopold Stokowski: The Stereo Collection 1954 - 1975*
> View attachment 52307
> 
> 
> This is something I have flip-flopped on for some time and to be honest I don't know why. The only reason I can think of is that it conflicted with other recordings I wished to acquire.


I want that too! 

Yesterday, I bought this Stoki set:









*Leopold Stokowski: The Columbia Stereo Recordings*

I already own several of these recordings in vinyl format. But it's not hard to justify buying these types of boxes since the prices are absurdly low.

Same applies to this box:









*Arthur Rubinstein Plays Chopin*


----------



## JACE

DrMike said:


> The Berlioz is my current go-to recording - I do love these Living Stereo recordings. Still considering the Ravel - I don't have that much experience with his music at all, beyond Bolero.


BOTH of those are outstanding, imho!


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> ​
> For just € 10.00 I bought this yesterday.
> 12 L.P 's still sealed.
> Unbelievable.


Great deal! Fun finding gems like that. Géza Anda is FANTASTIC.


----------



## hpowders

Jeff W said:


> Awaiting shipment and arrival:
> 
> View attachment 52429
> View attachment 52430
> 
> 
> Hector Berlioz, the Symphonie Fantastique and Ravel's 'Daphnes et Chloe'. Charles Munch conducts the Boston Symphony. I love these Living Stereo re-releases even if I can't yet play back the SACD layer...
> 
> View attachment 52431
> 
> 
> The Beethoven Piano Concertos with Steven Lubin at the Pianoforte and Christopher Hogwood leading the Academy of Ancient Music.


Those are all winners!


----------



## MaxB




----------



## arpeggio

*Feste Marine Band*









Latest acquisition of Marine Corps Band recordings from the Altissimo.

See for additional information:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=27915&name_role1=3&label_id=1695&bcorder=36&name_id=9969&name_role=1

Again I could not locate any reviews so you dear reader will have to rely on my comments.

There are two works on this CD that are new for my library: The Charbrier _Tete Polonaise_ and the _Feste Romane_. Now I have four recordings of the original orchestral version. I also have a recording of a band transcription by Yousihora Kimuara, a Japanese Arranger. Donald Patterson, a staff arranger with the Marine Band prepared this transcription. They are both excellent. The Kimura transcription is with Fennell conducting the Tokyo Kosei Wind Orchestra and it is our of print.

My one beef with the performance is with the Shostakovich _Festive Overture_. It seems that whenever current ensembles, orchestras or bands, perform this they want to set the land speed record. As a result the performance becomes very hectic. The Band does a great job of playing all those notes at a breakneck speed but I really feel the work sounds better at a slightly slower tempo.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

I'm enjoying these


----------



## Dave Whitmore

My two latest purchases are Beethoven's Violin Concerto, played by Arabella Steinbacher and Tchaikovski's Violin Concerto played by Julia Fischer. I seem to be drawn to violin concertos.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Dave Whitmore said:


> My two latest purchases are Beethoven's Violin Concerto, played by Arabella Steinbacher and Tchaikovski's Violin Concerto played by Julia Fischer. I seem to be drawn to violin concertos.


can't blame you. they are lyrical. when you sample Bruch's 3 violin concertos, and those of Joseph Joachim you will be blown away.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Thanks for your suggestions. I'm adding them to my playlist.


----------



## Itullian

Sooooooo excited to finally get this.................


----------



## Itullian

And.................


----------



## Itullian

Another step in updating my Klempy collection.
His classic Haydn and more......................


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Beethoven "Violin Concerto" in D Major, Op. 61 - Itzhak Perlman/Daniel Barenboim (Berliner Philharmoniker)*


----------



## samurai

On order from* Amazon:*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Itullian said:


> Another step in updating my Klempy collection.
> His classic Haydn and more......................


I adore this collection, the Handel, Haydn and the Bach...


----------



## MagneticGhost

Ravel - Daphnis et Chloe / Pavane pour une infante défunte / La Valse

Chœur et Orchestre symphonique de Montréal
Charles Dutoit

Disc 9 from
Ravel - The Complete Edition


----------



## SixFootScowl

Livonia Michigan library book sale finds this AM at $2 per disc/2CD set









(sale started yesterday and this good stuff was still there):
Brahms German Requiem (new sealed CD)
Rossini Tancredi 2CD set
Puccinin Turandot MET 1961 2CD set
Pergolesi Stabat Mater, Salve Regina /Scarlatti Salve Regina featuring Cecelia Bartoli
Rossini Stabat Mater featuring Anna Netrebko
Rossini Stabat Mater featuring Cecilia Bartoli
Verdi Messa Solenne
Cecelia Bartoli, A Portrait (opera selections)
La Figlia Del Reggimento 2CD set
Fidelio highlights 1960 conducted by Fricsay
Verdi Pezzi Sacri 
Beethoven Ninth conducted by Lizzio
La Cenerentola 2CD set featuring Bartoli

Ha! Seems someone got their belly full of Bartoli and couldn't digest it so dumped them as donations to the library sale. I like Bartoli, but admit she must be taken in small doses.

I should add that I was just scoping out purchase options for both the Rossini and the Pergolesi Stabat Maters last night on Amazon. What a coincidence!


----------



## MagneticGhost

MagneticGhost said:


> Ravel - Daphnis et Chloe / Pavane pour une infante défunte / La Valse
> 
> Chœur et Orchestre symphonique de Montréal
> Charles Dutoit
> 
> Disc 9 from
> Ravel - The Complete Edition


ops. Just realised I posted this in the wrong thread. That was meant for Current Listening.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Gustav Mahler - Symphony #5 (Pierre Boulez/Wiener Philharmoniker) DG









Ludwig Van Beethoven - Piano Concertos #4 and #5 (Wilhelm Kempff/Berliner Philharmoniker) DG


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Sorry for the 2nd post, but I just saw this for only a few pennies on Amazon! Couldn't pass up on it. There are a few more left for less than a dollar in case you're interested. 

It's a wonderful and slightly odd pairing.
*Igor Stravinsky and Johannes Brahms Violin Concertos (Violin Concerto in D and Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 77, respectively)*

Hilary Hahn - Sir Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## senza sordino

For $2 used
Samuel Barber Symphonies 1&2 and The School for Scandal Overture and first Essay for orchestra 
View attachment 52622


and new for ten times the price of my other disk, Mahler 3. This now completes my collection of Mahler Symphonies.
View attachment 52623


----------



## Guest

The latest release from Lara St. John's record label. Arrangements of various works by Schubert (piano solo, violin and piano, cello and piano, piano trio, piano and soprano) where a harp plays the piano part.









A lovely, lovely recording - Anna Prohaska's voice is particularly gorgeous. I've listened three times already and now I'm going back for a fourth.

Also recommended for borderline fans of classical music. A great Christmas gift idea!

PS - It looks like the official release date is Oct 14 - but iTunes has it already.


----------



## brotagonist

I used to have Goodall's version of Wagner's Parsifal, but I donated it to the public library about ten years ago. I have been wanting to get a version with native German-speaking singers. I spent most of last night and all day today sampling and appraising different performances, finally deciding on two: Kubelik for $46 or Karajan for $23. As much as I wanted to, I simply could not justify spending twice as much for a recording that might top, by a bit, one of the finest there is, Karajan's.

Here's my latest acquisition:


----------



## bejart

Hmmm --

It's been a while since I posted here. These are either on the way from 3rd party sellers on Amazon, or they've already arrived ---


----------



## bejart

And these ---


----------



## bejart

As well as these ---




























As I said, it's been a while since I posted.


----------



## Pugg

​At last my colletion of Dame Joan is now complete.


----------



## hpowders

I just bought Mahler's Ninth Symphony. It's the only Boulez/Mahler symphony I don't have.


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> View attachment 52806
> 
> 
> I just bought Mahler's Ninth Symphony. It's the only Boulez/Mahler symphony I don't have.


Did you buy it for a friend? Now get a copy for yourself so it's the only Boulez/Mahler symphony you *didn't* have.

Sorry. Couldn't help being a nit picker.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Florestan said:


> Did you buy it for a friend? Now get a copy for yourself so it's the only Boulez/Mahler symphony you *didn't* have.
> 
> Sorry. Couldn't help being a nit picker.


Ahh - but if he bought it online he still doesn't have it until it drops into his mailbox!!


----------



## SixFootScowl

MagneticGhost said:


> Ahh - but if he bought it online he still doesn't have it until it drops into his mailbox!!


Ya got me! :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

I'm not on an opera kick, exactly  but I decided to get a couple of the few operas I once had on LP, albeit in different versions. In those days, I had to buy what the store carried; nowadays, I can choose what I think best.

Instead of replacing the Böhm copy, I decided on Pierre Boulez's Wozzeck, the samples of which I think sound pretty good:









I'm not sure if I will reacquire Lulu right away. It was the Böhm version I used to own; again, I'm considering Boulez.


----------



## Itullian

Itullian said:


> Sooooooo excited to finally get this.................


Waiting, not so patiently for this.


----------



## Itullian

Ordered this today. Giuseppe's last opera recording.
Miss you Maestro.


----------



## jtbell




----------



## Pugg

​ This is honey to the ear and the eye. :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

Pugg said:


> ​ This is honey to the ear and the eye. :tiphat:


I read that the tenor was awful though. What did you think?


----------



## Pugg

Itullian said:


> I read that the tenor was awful though. What did you think?


I've heard better but he's not annoying me,the sound is good, the staging looks stunning so as a whole I like it very much.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> I've heard better but he's not annoying me,the sound is good, the staging looks stunning so as a whole I like it very much.


I got a similar situation with the Sonnambula I recently purchased in DVD. The tenor is not so great in singing or acting, and even the staging is weird. But the soprano, Eva Mei, more than made up for it.


----------



## GioCar

Itullian said:


> Waiting, not so patiently for this.


I'm just realizing how dangerous for my wallet is this forum...

I have ordered it as well










:kiss:


----------



## Pugg

​Found this one for €15,00 mint condition.


----------



## hpowders

Update: The Boulez/Mahler 9 is on its way! It's the only Boulez/Mahler symphony I don't have.


----------



## ultima

Looking forward to giving it a listen when things slow down a bit.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have had an unexpected windfall which means I have been able to make an extra order.

Primarily, I have opted for two operas - each on audio and visual formats.

This brings forward what was to be my first order of 2015 - *Gounod's Faust* conducted by Andre Cluytens and featuring the incomparable Victoria De Los Angeles and Nicolai Gedda. I have extracts of trhis from Victoria De Los Angeles EMI Icon box set so I cannot wait to hear the whole opera.

I have to say that my first exposure to this opera was via an aria on a compilation CD by Montserrat Caballe, the only soprano who may be capable of equalling Ms. De Los Angeles in this piece.

On DVD, Pappano was the obvious choice. The casting seems excellent - Bryn Terfel, Angela Gheorghia, Sophie Koch and Simon Keenlyside. I was sorely tempted by the Met's Blu Ray with Jonas Kaufmann but this seemed like the better choice.















My second opera was discovered thanks to a friend - *Humperdinck's Hansel & Gretel*. Not an opera I would have ordinarily chosen but I was pleasantly surprised. On CD, I opted for the version I heard - namely Solti's Decca recording with two of my favourite singers - Lucia Popp and Brigitte Fassbaender.

For the visual, I settled on the Royal Opera's production conducted by Colin Davis, featuring Diana Damrau, Angelika Kirchschlager and Thomas Allen. The choice was made my the visual extracts I was able to find when researching. The presence of Damrau and Allen, two of my preferred active singers made the choice quite simple too. 














Finally, my copy of Neville Marriner's *Mozart Requiem* seems to have grown legs and gone walkies. As much as I love the Dunedin Consort's HIP recording (and I really do), I also require a full blooded modern orchestral recording.

I am using this as an opportunity to try Karajan's latter recording with the Wiener Philharmoniker. I have heard sections on YouTube and in comparison to the Bernstein I was also considering on DG, this is the recording for me. I never thought I would pick Karajan of Bernstein but between the completion Bernstein was using and the sound quality, Karajan's was patently the best option for me.

I was going to wait but the price in this instance was also right.


----------



## realdealblues

Still gradually picking up recordings for some upcoming Saturday Symphonies. There's still a few I have no recordings of, including this one:

Bax: Symphony No. 1

View attachment 52928


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have also sold off some of my CD's & DVD's - mostly in the Rock/Metal field. As I am sure many of you have experienced, a lack of space can become an issue so I have filtered out much of what I haven't listened to in a while - better that they be listened to by someone than sit gathering dust.

Out with the old, in with the new. In my defence, this only takes a fraction of the space I have cleared :devil:

As this was an unplanned bonus financially, I used some of this with my modest windfall to order the above (post 7639) and also picked up two boxed sets featuring *Leopold Stokowski*.















After listening to various pieces from the Sony/RCA set I picked up previously I have become somewhat hooked.

I just wish his premier of Havargal Brian's 28th Symphony with the New Philharmonia was available on disc. At least if I may briefly deviate - it is present and well on YouTube - Composer and Conductor both 91 at the time in 1973 according to the description - and both sounding in fantastic form.






I enjoy Stokowski's approach andI have enjoyed all of the recordings of his that I have listened too. He certainly has an interesting and distinct approach. His tinkering with arrangement and orchestration in some places makes me think of Sir Thomas Beecham whilst his orchestration/transcription of organ and piano pieces for orchestra have really made an impression on me. An interesting experiment with rewarding results.


----------



## Varick

I absolutely love the Brahms Piano Concertos and I hear he's done one of the best ever #2's. Given the fact that this 4CD set was only $16.00, this was a no brainer.








Finally replacing my Furtwangler Beethoven CD's which got destroyed when a very heavy box fell on them. If only it fell on my Barenboim CD's, I wouldn't have cared. But I gotta have my Furts doing LvB.








I've had the Solti collection and it never really thrilled me. I listened to Herbie via Spotify and oh my, what a completely different experience. I'll be getting these today, but probably wont get the other two for a few days to a week. Can't wait to blast these on my stereo!

V


----------



## Itullian

^^^^^Nice choices Clockwork.
The Cluytens Faust is unbeatable. I don't know the videos.
My favorite H and G is the Runnicles, but I'm sure the Solti is fine.
The sound on that Requiem is great.
Enjoy.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Itullian said:


> ^^^^^Nice choices Clockwork.
> The Cluytens Faust is unbeatable. I don't know the videos.
> My favorite H and G is the Runnicles, but I'm sure the Solti is fine.
> The sound on that Requiem is great.
> Enjoy.


Thanks Itullian.

I have heard good things about Runnicles' H&G. If it is as good his work Christine Brewers Strauss recitals and Jonas Kauffman's Wagner recital disc, I don't doubt I'll pick it up in the new year.


----------



## Itullian

Exquisite sound and performance.


----------



## hpowders

Pugg said:


> ​Found this one for €15,00 mint condition.


Nice. Mozart wished he ever looked like that!


----------



## Guest

These are my latest


----------



## scratchgolf

Mendelssohn, featuring Anne-Sophie Mutter
Violin Concerto in E
Piano Trio 1 in D
Violin Sonata in F

It has an accompanying DVD of the performances as a nice bonus.
I found it at FYE in their "huge" 2' wide Classical Section, surrounded by Mozart's Greatest Hits and Lang Lang plays "Who Cares"


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Gustav Mahler Symphony 7 (Claudio Abbado - Chicago Symphony Orchestra)*


----------



## Andolink

*Magnard's* _Piano Trio, Op, 18_ and _String Quartet, Op. 16_ from:









*Francesco Zappa* _Symphonies_


----------



## Tristan

*Rossini* - 14 Overtures (Riccardo Chailly)









I have never been disappointed by a Chailly recording and this is no exception!


----------



## Guest

ultima said:


> View attachment 52915
> 
> 
> Looking forward to giving it a listen when things slow down a bit.


There was a brief period where I enjoyed Rattle, but haven't so much lately. If you haven't heard some of the other recordings of this masterpiece, do yourself a favor and give them a spin. Up at the top of my list are Klemperer's recording on EMI, and Kubelik's live recording on Audite. Gardiner also has some exellent HIP recordings, one on Phillips, the other on his own SDG label.


----------



## Itullian

Tristan said:


> *Rossini* - 14 Overtures (Riccardo Chailly)
> 
> View attachment 53024
> 
> 
> I have never been disappointed by a Chailly recording and this is no exception!


That's a great collection.


----------



## Guest

A real treeasure.


----------



## Guest

Just found on ebay for a very good price GBP 4.22 postal service included.Not easy to find and I do not like the cover but the music is what counts.


----------



## JACE

AClockworkOrange said:


> As this was an unplanned bonus financially, I used some of this with my modest windfall to order the above (post 7639) and also picked up two boxed sets featuring *Leopold Stokowski*.
> 
> View attachment 52923
> View attachment 52924
> 
> 
> After listening to various pieces from the Sony/RCA set I picked up previously I have become somewhat hooked.


I'm on big Stokowski kick too. 

Clockwork, as you're digesting all this stuff, I'd love to hear your impressions.

I even started a thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/34419-stokowski-fans-your-favorite.html


----------



## papsrus

Just purchased a vinyl copy of Beethoven's No. 7 with Carlos Kleiber with the Vienna Philharmonic (DG) after reading that this is the "reference" recording for the music. 

Have a the Berlin Philharmonic vinyl recording of No. 7 with Herbert von Karajan, so it will be interesting to compare the two.


----------



## Itullian

Itullian said:


> Sooooooo excited to finally get this.................


It came!! It came!!!! Tonight's the night.


----------



## GioCar

papsrus said:


> Just purchased a vinyl copy of Beethoven's No. 7 with Carlos Kleiber with the Vienna Philharmonic (DG) after reading that this is the "reference" recording for the music.
> 
> Have a the Berlin Philharmonic vinyl recording of No. 7 with Herbert von Karajan, so it will be interesting to compare the two.


You should try the 5th as well (C. Kleiber and VPO)


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Mahlerian




----------



## science

Just fillin' in a few of the ol' gaps.

View attachment 53153


I'm a sucker for these "Sony Classical Great Performances" with the orange covers. The old newspaper thing was no good at all.

At some point soon I'll get to compare Graffman #3 to Ashkenazy, Argerich and Janis; #1 to only Ashkanzy; and both of the sonatas are new to me!

View attachment 53154


This was a bit of a mistake. I've been meaning to buy the Solti/Chicago Mahler box, and forgot about that intention as I made the decision to purchase this. Oh, well. I will probably find a way to get over it.

My Mahler 8's have been Tennstedt and Bernstein (on DG), so it'll be nice to get another take on it.

View attachment 53155


And another Mahler 5 for me, where I've had Bernstein on DG and Barbirolli. I'm gonna hit this Mahler guy, get him figured.


----------



## violadude

Well, not a purchase, but my birthday was today (yesterday now, I guess) and all I got were CDs.

And when I say all I got were CDs, I mean, YAY I got a bunch of CDs for my birthday!

Here's what I got, From my mom and dad,

Machaut Sacred and Secular Music: Messe De Notre Dame, Le Vray Remede D'amour and Le Judgement de Roi de Navarre

Bartok: Violin Concertos and viola concerto, and 6 duos from the 44 violin duos and Solo violin sonata, Yehundi Mehuin on EMI

Elliot Carter: Violin Concerto, Concerto for Orchestra, Three Occassions for Orchestra on Emi

Xenakis Electronic Music Vol. 1: La Legende D'Eer

Deep Silence: Three pieces by Toshio Hosokawa (Cloudscapes - moon night, Sen V and Wie Ei Atmen im Lichte) and four Traditional Gagaku pieces.

Wolfgang Rihm: Music for Oboe and Orchestra, Styx Und Lethe for Cello and Orchestra, Dritte Musik for Violin and Orchestra, Erster Doppelgesang for Cello, Viola and Orchestra.

Schoenberg: Moses Und Aron on Naxos

And from my Girlfriend I got

Sacred Music from the Notre-Dame Cathedral on Naxos: Viderunt Omnes in it's Chant form, and the Viderunt Omnes Organi from Leonin and Perotin, Clausulae/motet on Dominus, Non Nobis Domines by Scolica Enchiriadis, Vetus Abit Littera by Anonymous and Sederunt Principes by Perotin.

Ya, good day...


----------



## science

It appears you've got a good girlfriend and great parents! Congrats on the haul!


----------



## Guest

I have a turntable, but it is more a LP-to-MP3 converter. My father-in-law bought it for me a few Christmases back, and I bought Tchaikovsky's 4th, 5th, and 6th symphonies by Mravinsky. I haven't used it much since. But today, I was visiting him again, and went to my favorite used everything store (movies, games, books, and, most importantly, music). I decided to look through the LPs. I was surprised to see that, for the Classical LPs, they were going for anywhere from $0.25 to $0.49. So I dove in - after breaking the bank at a mind-boggling $2.25, I came away with the following (honestly, if I weren't in a hurry, I probably could have come away with a year's worth of listening for about $10):
Bach's Orgelbuechlein - Marie-Clair Elain - Musical Heritage Society (3 LPs, 25 cents)
Beethoven Symphony 7 - Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra - Angel Records (25 cents)
Chopin Ballades - Rubinstein - RCA Red Seal Living Stereo (25 cents)
Chopin Scherzos - Rubinstein - RCA Red Seal (49 cents)
Mozart G minor Symphonies 25 and 40 - Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra - Angel Records (49 cents)
Tchaikovsky Symphony 6 - Monteux, Boston Symphony Orchestra - RCA Victrola (25 cents) - I will confess I have this on CD already with the Living Stereo SACD rerelease, but couldn't pass it up for less than the cost of a can of soda
Tchaikovsky Romeo & Juliet Overture, Serenade for Strings - Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra - RCA Gold Seal (25 cents)

I'll have to wait until I get home to listen to these and convert them to MP3 so I can have them on my computer. Still, I'm sure I'll be picking up more the next time I am here - and the great thing about it is for the cost of a new album on iTunes (~$10) I can pick up another 20-40 albums!!!!!!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Finally got what many say is a "reference" (since _definitive _is rightfully controversial!) recording of Beethoven's _6th Symphony "Pastorale"_, by Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra (Remastered)

- I think I have to agree, it's really made me listen to the symphony differently. It's gorgeously lyrical.










*Also finally got Schubert's String Quintet! Cleveland Quartet with Yo-Yo Ma as the 2nd Cellist.*


----------



## GioCar

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Finally got what many say is a "reference" (since definitive is rightfully controversial!) recording of Beethoven's _6th Symphony "Pastorale"_, by Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra (Remastered)
> 
> - I think I have to agree, it's really made me listen to the symphony differently. It's gorgeously lyrical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also finally got Schubert's String Quintet! Cleveland Orchestra with Yo-Yo Ma as the 2nd Cellist.*


I have never heard Bruno Walter conducting Beethoven, but the Schubert is a great recording!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

GioCar said:


> I have never heard Bruno Walter conducting Beethoven, but the Schubert is a great recording!


It has been said that Walter has a "gentle touch: with Beethoven and I think it works perfectly with the 6th symphony. For other symphonies, though, I have other "go-to" conductors.

Yes, the Schubert recording is great, I love it!


----------



## Itullian

GioCar said:


> I have never heard Bruno Walter conducting Beethoven, but the Schubert is a great recording!


I love Walters Beethoven.


----------



## KenOC

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Finally got what many say is a "reference" (since definitive is rightfully controversial!) recording of Beethoven's _6th Symphony "Pastorale"_, by Bruno Walter, Columbia Symphony Orchestra (Remastered)


In this case you can go right ahead and use "definitive" if you like! :tiphat:


----------



## DiesIraeCX

KenOC said:


> In this case you can go right ahead and use "definitive" if you like! :tiphat:


You're the main reason why I bought this recording! 

A few days ago (weeks? I'm not good with time), you mentioned that Walter's 6th is *THE *6th. Thanks Ken!


----------



## KenOC

DiesIraeVIX said:


> You're the main reason why I bought this ) recording!


Well, glad you like it then (dodged that bullet!) You got a good coupling because his 4th is my second favorite reading of his.


----------



## Itullian

DiesIraeVIX said:


> You're the main reason why I bought this recording!
> 
> A few days ago (weeks? I'm not good with time), you mentioned that Walter's 6th is *THE *6th. Thanks Ken!


It may have been Vaneyes, iirc. Of the post I made, iirc.


----------



## senza sordino

Britten Violin and Piano Concerti
View attachment 53219

Smetena, Janacek String Quartets
View attachment 53220

William Walton Spitfire prelude and fugue, Hindemith Variations, Sinfonia Concertante 
View attachment 53221


----------



## SixFootScowl

DiesIraeVIX said:


> You're the main reason why I bought this recording!
> 
> A few days ago (weeks? I'm not good with time), you mentioned that Walter's 6th is *THE *6th. Thanks Ken!


I've been listening to the Wand cycle, but it looks like I ought to pull out my Walter cycle and give it another listen, at least the 6th and 4th. But as always, I stop these cycles after 8 and insert Fricsay for the Ninth.


----------



## Pugg

​
This Ring, together with Beethoven and Mahler symphonies complete ( both Bernstein conducting ) on DVD all for €65,00


----------



## violadude

Bought the last used copy of this CD available for 20 dollars, just in time too because the next cheapest one is a new copy for 80 dollars.


----------



## scratchgolf

I have 7 recordings of SQ14 and 6 of the String Quintet. I typically rank my favorite SQ14's by two parts of the 2nd mvt. The cello pizzicato must be very audible at the start and the climax at the end must explode. The Taneyev Quartet nail the first while the Alban Berg Quartet nail the 2nd. The Pavel Haas Quartet nails both.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Hit the jackpot at Half-Price books today. Found 4 CDs.

- *Gustav Mahler, Symphony 5 (Abbado, Berliner Philharmoniker, DG)*
I recently received Mahler 5 from Boulez, but I have to say that I enjoy Abbado's more, so I'm glad I found this.

- *Beethoven, Symphonies 1 & 3 "Eroica" (Toscanini, NBC Symphony Orchestra, recorded 1951 and 1949, respectively)*
Another great find as I've been looking for another "Eroica" symphony.

- *Schubert, String Quartet 14 "Death and the Maiden" Juiliard Quartet --- Trout Quintet Budapest Quartet w/Mieczyslaw Horszowski*
I've also been looking for a newer recording of Schubert's SQ14. My other recording by the Hollywood Quartet is showing its age.

- *Gustav Mahler, Kindertotenlieder with Marjana Lipovsek --- Luigi Nono, Il Canto Sospeso (Rundfunkchor Berlin) Claudio Abbado, Berliner Philharmoniker*
My first recording of Mahler's Kindertotenlieder, there's also a "bonus" lied "Ich Bin der Welt abbanden gekommen" from _Rückert-Lieder_. Plus, it came coupled with Nono's Il Canto Sospeso, I've never heard Nono's music, so this was another great find.


----------



## opus55

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Hit the jackpot at Half-Price books today. Found 4 CDs.


I love Half Price.


----------



## opus55

Forgot to brag about this:










Bought new from Amazon 3rd party seller. I didn't even recognize many of the singers but the sound quality and performance overall is awesome.


----------



## Guest

opus55 said:


> Forgot to brag about this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought new from Amazon 3rd party seller. I didn't even recognize many of the singers but the sound quality and performance overall is awesome.


I have that Ring on CD - I enjoy it a lot. The sound is excellent. I am not an aficionado, but got good recommendations for this one. I think you will be happy with it.


----------



## Guest

opus55 said:


> I love Half Price.


Half Price is okay - but in Tennessee, there is a small chain - McKay's, that is even better. Selection is usually bigger, and the prices are better.


----------



## opus55

DrMike said:


> I have that Ring on CD - I enjoy it a lot. The sound is excellent. I am not an aficionado, but got good recommendations for this one. I think you will be happy with it.


I have watched Rheingold and Act 1 of Walkure so far. It's my first purchase of Ring video and I'm quite happy.



DrMike said:


> Half Price is okay - but in Tennessee, there is a small chain - McKay's, that is even better. Selection is usually bigger, and the prices are better.


I'm jealous!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Forgot to brag about this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought new from Amazon 3rd party seller. I didn't even recognize many of the singers but the sound quality and performance overall is awesome.


One of the great Rings,


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bruckner: Symphony 7*
Herber Von Karajan & Wiener Philharmoniker








This was a charity shop find.

I couldn't in conscience walk by the shop window and leave it there pining for a good home, languishing with £2 sticker on it now could I?


----------



## Guest

opus55 said:


> I have watched Rheingold and Act 1 of Walkure so far. It's my first purchase of Ring video and I'm quite happy.
> 
> I'm jealous!


I am now coming to enjoy their collection of used LPs. I have a turntable that I have connected to my home stereo system, so I am now exploring LPs. At McKay's, the used classical LPs (and 95% of those I have bought so far don't appear to have a single scratch) sell from 25-49 cents a piece!!!! For $10, I could add 20-40 albums to my collection. I just picked up a couple Klemperer albums, a couple Rubinstein Chopin albums, and a few others, including a 3-LP set of Bach's Orgelbuechlein by Marie-Claire Alain. I wish I lived right next to one, but have to satisfy myself with going once a month when I visit my father-in-law. Best part is, I can buy a ton of music for so ridiculously low a price my wife doesn't mind the big pile of LPs I carry out of the store.


----------



## opus55

DrMike said:


> I am now coming to enjoy their collection of used LPs. I have a turntable that I have connected to my home stereo system, so I am now exploring LPs. At McKay's, the used classical LPs (and 95% of those I have bought so far don't appear to have a single scratch) sell from 25-49 cents a piece!!!! For $10, I could add 20-40 albums to my collection. I just picked up a couple Klemperer albums, a couple Rubinstein Chopin albums, and a few others, including a 3-LP set of Bach's Orgelbuechlein by Marie-Claire Alain. I wish I lived right next to one, but have to satisfy myself with going once a month when I visit my father-in-law. Best part is, I can buy a ton of music for so ridiculously low a price my wife doesn't mind the big pile of LPs I carry out of the store.


I have not found any record store with a large classical stock in Chicago area. I wouldn't mind starting a serious LP collection if I had access to them locally, not online. I do find some classical LPs at Half Price but a lot of them are not in great condition (either that or NM condition but overpriced)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Itullian said:


> One of the great Rings,


I like that_ Ring _too. My friend has it. I'm not so down with the science fiction costumes, but I like the singers and Barenboim seems to be in Furtwangler-mode.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

science said:


> Just fillin' in a few of the ol' gaps.
> 
> And another Mahler 5 for me, where I've had Bernstein on DG and Barbirolli. I'm gonna hit this Mahler guy, get him figured.












Karajan's Mahler's Fifth-- for the _thrilling_ second movement and the_ GAW-GEOUS_ _Adagietto_!- for now and evermore!

Best In Show.

Cheers.


----------



## JACE

DrMike said:


> Half Price is okay - but in Tennessee, there is a small chain - McKay's, that is even better. Selection is usually bigger, and the prices are better.


McKay's has taken a LOT of my money. Then again, I've taken a LOT of their CDs & LPs. 

Fantastic store. (The Chattanooga location, that is. Never been to the one in Knoxville.)


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Forgot to brag about this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought new from Amazon 3rd party seller. I didn't even recognize many of the singers but the sound quality and performance overall is awesome.


Amazing digital sound and really the last hurrah for good Wagner singing.


----------



## hpowders

James King can be a barker.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Itullian

hpowders said:


> James King can be a barker.


?
James King sang many moons before this recording.


----------



## SONNET CLV

On the basis of several reviews praising the recording, I purchased the Manfred Honeck/Pittsburgh Symphony SACD recording on REFERENCE RECORDINGS, FR-710SACD, of Antonin Dvorak's Symphony No. 8 in G coupled with Leos Janacek's Symphonic Suite from _Jenufa_. Stunning! Sometimes the reviews are spot on. This has the be the most vibrant, memorable Dvorak Eighth I've heard on disc. Well worth the purchase price.


----------



## opus55

Marschallin Blair said:


> I like that_ Ring _too. My friend has it. I'm not so down with the science fiction costumes, but I like the singers and Barenboim seems to be in Furtwangler-mode.


I liked the music more than the staging, if I had to pick one. Exciting Ring altogether.



JACE said:


> McKay's has taken a LOT of my money. Then again, I've taken a LOT of their CDs & LPs.
> 
> Fantastic store. (The Chattanooga location, that is. Never been to the one in Knoxville.)


I drove through both cities twice in last three years. I would stop by next time, I don't know when 



Itullian said:


> Amazing digital sound and really the last hurrah for good Wagner singing.


Really wish I had bigger TV. I watched it on my lame 32 inch 720p TV in bedroom. Music is top rate anyways.


----------



## violadude

Bought a few more CDs that were close to extinction or "high price only" availability.


----------



## JACE

violadude said:


> Bought a few more CDs that were close to extinction or "high price only" availability.
> 
> View attachment 53372
> View attachment 53373
> View attachment 53374
> View attachment 53375


I own Chung's _Damnation of Faust_, and I like it very much. I hope you enjoy it too, violadude.


----------



## joen_cph

*Florent Schmitt*: _Piano Quintet; Ombres for Piano_ / Accord 2 LP

Quite rare. Had none of these works, though I knew a little from the you-tube of the ambitious quintet.


----------



## Declined

Carmina Burana conducted by Blomstedt and performed by San Fransisco Symphony.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Another charity shop find - by a friend who saw this live recording of Bellini's Norma with the one and only Ms. Callas and thought to ring me and ask if I were interested.

Naturally I couldn't say yes quick enough. All I have and know of this Opera is an excerpt here and an aria there. Enough to be very interested.

The only problem is I cannot pick it up until the Weekend. Still, as the saying goes about anticipation... :angel:


----------



## DiesIraeCX

A couple of days ago, an Amazon third party seller messed up my order for Beethoven's 4th & 5th Piano Concertos by Wilhelm Kempff (wrong CD in right CD-Case), today I purchased this CD on Amazon for cheap, the deal seems too good to be true.

Complete Beethoven Piano Concertos 1 - 5 and Brahms Piano Concertos 1 - 2 (Leon Fleisher and George Szell - Cleveland Orchestra) 5-CD Box-Set... Comes with Bonus Mozart Piano Concerto No. 25, various "Waltzes" and "Variations and Fugue on a Handel Theme" by Brahms.

I'm thinking the Amazon mess-up of my order may have been a "blessing in disguise"! Does anyone have any thoughts on this box set? Or perhaps any thoughts on Fleisher as an interpreter of Beethoven and Brahms?


----------



## KenOC

I don't have the box but have or have heard most of the recordings. The concertos are played pretty "straight" and are very fine indeed. Fleisher's Emperor is considered by many one of the very best available, even after all these years.


----------



## Vaneyes

DiesIraeVIX said:


> A couple of days ago, an Amazon third party seller messed up my order for Beethoven's 4th & 5th Piano Concertos by Wilhelm Kempff, today I purchased this CD on Amazon for cheap, the deal seems too good to be true.
> 
> Complete Beethoven Piano Concertos 1 - 5 and Brahms Piano Concertos 1 - 2 (Leon Fleisher and George Szell - Cleveland Orchestra) 5-CD Box-Set... Comes with Bonus Mozart Piano Concerto No. 25, various "Waltzes" and "Variations and Fugue on a Handel Theme" by Brahms.
> 
> I'm thinking the Amazon mess-up of my order may have been a "blessing in disguise"! Does anyone have any thoughts on this box set? Or perhaps any thoughts on Fleisher as an interpreter of Beethoven and Brahms?


Re LvB PCs 1 - 5, I had a previously-released Fleisher/Szell boxset. On that occasion, the PCs were coupled with the LvB Triple Concerto w. Rose/Stern/Istomin/Philadelphia O./Ormandy (rec.1964). Good purchase and happy listening.:tiphat:

A related bonus:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

​Herbert von Karajan and his soloist volume 2


----------



## Pugg

Itullian said:


>


*You are so going to enjoy this, * Itullian :clap:


----------



## Itullian

Pugg said:


> *You are so going to enjoy this, * Itullian :clap:


Thanks. It looked very interesting and I thought the Philips digital sound would do it well.


----------



## alan davis

Found on the doorstep when I arrived home yesterday, "the Remastered Maria Callas Studio Recordings" big box via amazon UK.


----------



## JACE

After being inspired by Ormandy's recording of Tchaikovsky's Sym. No. 4, I decided to pull the trigger on these too:









*Tchaikovsky: Sym. No. 5; Serenade for Strings / Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra*









*Tchaikovsky: Sym. No. 6 "Pathetique"; Capriccio italien, etc. / Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra*


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> After being inspired by Ormandy's recording of Tchaikovsky's Sym. No. 4, I decided to pull the trigger on these too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tchaikovsky: Sym. No. 5; Serenade for Strings / Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tchaikovsky: Sym. No. 6 "Pathetique"; Capriccio italien, etc. / Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra*


His performances of Tchaikovsky Ballet music is very fine too...in case you have some extra cash. :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Getting back to James King, I heard him do a live Met broadcast in Ariadne auf Naxos and it didn't do him any credit.


----------



## OlivierM

My precious precious tape.


----------



## Vaneyes

This purchase is to fill in a few Haydn holes. I chose the LPB/Kuijken boxset for its convenience, most of the readings, and acoustics.

I found too much reverb in a few comparable sets, and a less likeable No. 88 Menuetto. VPO/LB does a good job with this movement, but fell short with no recordings I could find of Nos. 89 - 91. I'm not a completist by nature, but since I have everything else between Nos. 82 and 104....


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> This purchase is to fill in a few Haydn holes. I chose the LPB/Kuijken boxset for its convenience, most of the readings, and acoustics.
> 
> I found too much reverb in a few comparable sets, and a less likeable No. 88 Menuetto. VPO/LB does a good job with this movement, but fell short with no recordings I could find of Nos. 89 - 91. I'm not a completist by nature, but since I have everything else between Nos. 82 and 104....


LPB/Kuijken's London Symphonies as well as Paris Symphonies are terrific!!


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> LPB/Kuijken's London Symphonies as well as Paris Symphonies are terrific!!


I have OAE/Kuijken "Paris". My "London" are from Cleveland/Szell and ACO/Harnoncourt.:tiphat:


----------



## jimsumner

JACE said:


> After being inspired by Ormandy's recording of Tchaikovsky's Sym. No. 4, I decided to pull the trigger on these too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tchaikovsky: Sym. No. 5; Serenade for Strings / Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tchaikovsky: Sym. No. 6 "Pathetique"; Capriccio italien, etc. / Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra*


An economical way to acquire Ormandy's Tchaikovsky. http://www.amazon.com/Symphonies-Ma...413599152&sr=1-1&keywords=Tchaikovsky+Ormandy


----------



## JACE

jimsumner said:


> An economical way to acquire Ormandy's Tchaikovsky. http://www.amazon.com/Symphonies-Ma...413599152&sr=1-1&keywords=Tchaikovsky+Ormandy


If I'm not mistaken, the recordings in this box were originally released on RCA, not CBS. So they're different recordings than the Sony Essential Classics reissues.

They're still probably good though!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler* : *Haitink *

This historic Christmas matinée recordings from Amsterdam for only €19.95


----------



## maestro267

Bit of a bumper haul today, with more to come next week.

First of all, this morning *Nielsen*'s 1st and 6th Symphonies (Danish National SO/Schonwandt) came in the post. This completes my Nielsen symphony cycle, in time for his 150th anniversary next year.

Then, I went to a charity shop and found a 5-disc set from EMI's British Composers series featuring:

*Delius*: Songs of Sunset, An Arabesque, Mass of Life, String Quartet

*Howells*: Fantasy String Quartet, String Quartet "In Gloucestershire", Hymnus Paradisi, Concerto for String Orchestra

*Patrick Hadley*: My beloved spake, I sing of a maiden, The Hills.

Artists including Janet Baker, Heather Harper, John Shirley-Quirk, and the Britten Quartet
Conducted by Boult, Groves, Ledger and Willcocks.

So, a lot of music to get through.


----------



## Guest

New treasures.


----------



## joen_cph

*Berlioz Edition *- _Inbal_, conductor, from Denon recordings / Brilliant Classics 11 CD

My Berlioz collection has been LPs only, except from a CD _Symphonie Fantastique_. 
Unbelievably, I got this box for DKK 15, or 2 €. 
Listening to a convincing _Romeo & Juliette_, this was a real find.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler* : *Haitink *
> 
> This historic Christmas matinée recordings from Amsterdam for only €19.95


Dynamite purchase. The M3 is one for the ages.

For those interested, note that there's no 6, 8, 10, DLVDE. Re 10, Haitink doesn't believe in the worth of that "incomplete" work, and will only perform the Adagio. That's missing on this set also. But not here... :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

The Song of the Sibyl, by Jordi Savall & Montserrat Figueras et al.










Downloaded from us.7digital.com for $3.29 for 320 kbps. Can't resist a bargain.

Sadly though the bargains are drying up fast at 7digital -- one of the last websites with occasionally absurd pricing.


----------



## JACE

Just snagged these two sets off ebay tonight:










*Mahler: Symphonies Nos. 1, 3-7, 9, Adagio of No. 10. / James Levine, Philadelphia O, Chicago SO, London SO*

*Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1-4 / James Levine, Philadelphia O*

I'm particularly looking forward to hearing Levine's Mahler 3 and Schumann 3.


----------



## brotagonist

I was going to hold off for a little while, as I am still awaiting delivery of Berg's Wozzeck, but I decided to complete my Berg collection right away, after all. I used to have the Böhm Lulu recording with Fischer-Dieskau on LP, but it always bothered me that the final part was incomplete. I only recently learned of the Cerha completion of the final act in a version conducted by Boulez: new, delivered, $21 (I found a little extra in the sock drawer). What was to gain by waiting, when I was getting it anyway? 









This makes 30 orders so far in 2014. I was ordering anywhere from one to two dozen per month every month in 2012 and 2013, so this is much more manageable! I really am listening to them, after all, and that takes a lot of time.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Another good day at Half-Price Books. Different location.

*- Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht (Op.4), Chamber Symphonies 1 & 2 (Op.9 and Op.38) -- Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

- Beethoven: Cello Sonatas (Op.5) -- Mischa Maisky and Martha Argerich

- Beethoven: Piano Trios "Archduke" & "Ghost" -- Jeno Jando (Piano), Takako Nishizaki (Violin), Csaba Onczay (Cello)

- Beethoven: Violin Sonatas No. 4 (Op.23), No. 6 (Op.30, #1), No. 8 (Op.30, #3) -- Perlman (Violin), Ashkenazy (Piano)*


----------



## Haydn man

Downloaded this today from ITunes and shall listen tomorrow


----------



## arpeggio

*Randall Thompson*






​
For more information see: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=700646

Another fine performance from one of the premier groups from the U. S. Military, the United States Army Field Band Soldiers' Chorus.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A local Supermarket were selling £25 iTunes cards for £20. Bargain. I picked up 2 cards.

After a couple of days thought, I have picked up the following:




























I have been exploring chamber works alternating with symphonic works. I have been exploring Haydn's choral works with his symphonic works but I don't actually have any of his String Quartets. After listening for a while on YouTube and to samples on iTunes I opted for the Takacs Quartet's recordings.

The Un Ballo in Maschera was purchased first and foremost for Montserrat Caballe. My two favourite Sopranos in this field of opera are Maria Callas and Montserrat Caballe. I have been hovering on this for a little while and these vouchers made pulling the trigger oh so easy.

I still have £13 left but I am in no hurry to use it with these purchases alone, never mind my backlog


----------



## maestro267

*Corigliano*: A Dylan Thomas Trilogy
Thomas Allen (baritone), Ty Jackson (boy soprano), John Tessier (tenor)
Nashville Symphony Chorus & Orchestra/Leonard Slatkin

*Messiaen*: La Transfiguration de Notre-Seigneur Jésus-Christ
7 soloists (piano, flute, clarinet, cello, marimba, xylophone, vibraphone)
Radio France Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra/Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## Itullian

Celi


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Itullian said:


> Celi


That is one excellent box set Itullian :angel:


----------



## Itullian

AClockworkOrange said:


> That is one excellent box set Itullian :angel:


Thanks ACO, been waiting on it awhile.


----------



## SixFootScowl

$3 on Amazon in very good condition. Could not resist. Snap decision. 









This be my third complete cycle after Walter and Wand. Also have several single and double sets and a 6-symphony Furtwangler WWII set. Love these Beethoven symphonies.


----------



## Vaneyes

*
















Ives*: Music for String Quartet

Set of Three Short Pieces, Op. 15; String Quartet 2, Op.19; Largo Risoluto, Op.12; Hallowe'en, Op.11; Intermezzo, In re con moto et al.Op. 20.

Altena/Oldenburg/Mondriaan SQ (rec.1988 - '92)

*Ives*: Chamber Music

Piano Trio; Violin Sonatas 2 & 4; Largo for Violin, Clarinet and Piano.

Dicterow/Stepansky/Drucker/Margalit (rec.1995).

String Quartet 2 and Piano Trio have been on the backburner for a while. With all the recent TC *Ives* chatter, I thought now was a good time to see if we/I could do something about getting those two chamber works off the backburner and into my collection.

I don't embrace much of *Ives*. Some chamber and solo piano works is about it. I was fortunate to come across a Music for String Quartet album that didn't include String Quartet 1. I dislike that piece. Mondriaan Qt., a contemporary group of some note, do well to emphasize the abstract Ives with String Quartet 2 and the others. Largo Risoluto is a must hear.

For the Piano Trio, it was love at first sight with Dicterow et al. Again, emphasis of the abstract, with rich tone and exquisite timing.

Everything else on this album is a bonus. I didn't expect to like the Violin Sonatas, since I never liked them elsewhere. Wrong. And Drucker's clarinet added for "Largo"? A perfect album for my ears.:tiphat:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

​*Donizetti : Poliuto 
*
Somewhat curious recording but nevertheless very nice music.
I think that Carreras and Ricciarelli voices do match very well .


----------



## OlivierM

Because I can't seem to get enough of Chopin.


----------



## maestro267

*Elgar/Payne*: Symphony No. 3
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Paul Daniel


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

:cheers
Arrived with the late post yesterday, me so happy.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am hooked. These are wonderful symphonies:









After someone posted the 5th on this site I had to check it out further, so I bought symphonies 1 and 5 (couple posts above). Then I found the 4th in my basement. There was no turning back after I found out the 2nd is choral. Had to have all five. And there are a dozen string symphonies yet to pursue!


----------



## SixFootScowl

I can't help myself. Never, except for Beethoven, has a composer grabbed me like this and carried me along. 
Latest purchase, the 12 string symphonies written between the ages of 12 and 14:









I also found a Mendelssohn Greatest Hits disc in the basement that has the 4th symphony.
My Mendelssohn collection also includes Elijah and the violin concerto.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Like Florestan, I also was wondering why some "Violin" Sonatas are actually Violin-Piano duos rather than solo-Violin. Oh well, no true Beethoven fan can be without owning the _Kreutzer _and _Spring _"Violin" Sonatas.


----------



## KenOC

I believe Beethoven called the Kreutzer "Sonata per il Pianoforte ed uno violino obligato," adding "in uno stile molto concertante come d'un concerto," which was a special addition. But he put the piano first as usual. It is said that he originally called it "Sonata mulattica composta per il mulatto Brischdauer [Bridgetower], gran pazzo e compositore mulattico" (Mulatto Sonata composed for the mulatto Brischdauer, big wild mulatto composer).

However, they got in a fight. Not unusual with Beethoven.


----------



## senza sordino

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Like Florestan, I also was wondering why some "Violin" Sonatas are actually Violin-Piano duos rather than solo-Violin. Oh well, no true Beethoven fan can be without owning the Kreutzer and Spring "Violin" Sonatas.


This is a wonderful recording and wonderful music. I hope you get a lot of satisfaction from this disk, I have. BTW, just to toot my own horn, metaphorically speaking, I'm currently learning to play the Spring Sonata on the violin. And my teacher will arrange a piano player accompanist when I've got it. Though I only aspire to play all the correct notes at the correct time, I have no aspirations to sound like Perlman.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

senza sordino said:


> This is a wonderful recording and wonderful music. I hope you get a lot of satisfaction from this disk, I have. BTW, just to toot my own horn, metaphorically speaking, I'm currently learning to play the Spring Sonata on the violin. And my teacher will arrange a piano player accompanist when I've got it. Though I only aspire to play all the correct notes at the correct time, I have no aspirations to sound like Perlman.


That is awesome, senza sordino, best of luck to you! I can only imagine the incredible feeling one gets actually being able to hear *and* play our favorite pieces! It is my long-term dream to learn to play an instrument. Either the piano or the violin, whichever is more realistic (and cheaper)!


----------



## Guest

Caldara: Magdalena at the Foot of Christ (Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo)









I have about four or five other major works by Rene Jacobs et al., but this might be the best yet!


----------



## JACE

*Rachmaninov: Symphonies 1-3; Symphonic Dances; Isle of the Dead; Scherzo in D; Vocalise / Mariss Jansons, St. Petersburg PO*


----------



## brotagonist

I traded in 2 swing jazz albums, 1 rock album, 1 blues album and 1 country album. I'm glad they're gone 

Without spending 1¢, I got:









Schumann Symphonies 1 & 3
Norrington/RSO Stuttgart









Heinichen Concerti Grandi
Goebel/Musica Antiqua Köln

Mine has the original cover you see inside the frame.









Telemann Flute Quartets
Goebel/Musica Antiqua Köln









CPE Bach 4 Symphonies Wq 183/1-4
Koopman/Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra


----------



## starthrower

I'm not sure how this is regarded among Bach aficionados? But I wanted some solo violin 
and this CD was in the store.


----------



## PedroDali

You struck gold 
superb interpreter I think
Pedrodali


----------



## KenOC

starthrower said:


> I'm not sure how this is regarded among Bach aficionados? But I wanted some solo violin
> and this CD was in the store.


You won't be disappointed.


----------



## arpeggio

*Eric Himy plays Gershwin*






​
I have gotten home from performing our first concert of the season with the McLean Symphony.

We performed the Dvorak _New World Symphony_ and the Rachmaninoff _Paganini Variations_.

I discussed my impressions of the Dvorak in another thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/3020-antonin-dvorak-13.html#post721006

I have had the opportunity to perform all of the _Seventh Eighth and Ninth Symphonies_. For me the best one to perform was the _Ninth_.

The main star of the program was the pianist Eric Himy. He is noted pianist. When he was seventeen he performed the Rachmaninoff _Paganini Variations_ with our orchestra. Now he is a mature accomplished artist and we were extremely lucky to get him to play with us today. He was a gem to work with. In spite of our mistakes he was very patient and good natured with us.

As an encore he performed some of his transcriptions of piano. He was selling the above after the concert.

The following is a link to his available recordings: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/albumList.jsp?name_id1=131378&name_role1=2&bcorder=2

The following is a link to his website: http://erichimy.com/index2.php


----------



## starthrower

KenOC said:


> You won't be disappointed.


RE: Hilary Hahn Plays Bach

It's good, but I'd like to hear other performances. Something with a bit of grit and soul.
Hilary Hahn was very young when she recorded this music. The performance sounds a
bit too reserved. I'm going to try the Perlman 2 CD set re-issue.


----------



## joen_cph

Another suggestion for Bach is Poulet, if available.

_EDIT:_ MP3 samples here http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Sonates-Partitas-pour-violon/dp/B00433BG2G


----------



## starthrower

joen_cph said:


> Another suggestion for Bach is Poulet, if available.


I haven't heard of Poulet, but I'm doing a little research this morning and coming up with soloists
such as Milstein, Grumiaux, among others. I believe it was Perlman I heard on the radio playing the 
Ciaccona, which sounded great!


----------



## brotagonist

I traded 2 pop/jazz chanteuse albums, 2 country albums and 1 bluegrass instrumental album and got:









Khachaturian Piano Concerto, Masquerade Suite, Gayaneh Suite
Järvi/Scottish NSO









von Weber Clarinet Concertos 1 & 2, Conertino
Pay/O Age of Enlightenment

The store's classical stock has been picked clean, likely mostly by me. Luckily, I've got the laces of my collection done up very tightly, so I don't expect anything else to be coming loose soon.

To my dismay, the Teleman Flute Quartets I traded for yesterday were defective and unplayable. This put me in quite a hopeless conundrum. After too much fruitless searching, I was forced to settle on:









The Magnificent Seven, Hallelujah Trail
Elmer Bernstein/Phoenix SO

This is actually a reconstruction of the film score for concert performance by the composer, so it is not a soundtrack. I happen to like westerns and this is one of the greatest, but I have no recollection whatsoever of the soundtrack. Still, this could turn out to be a much sweeter find than it presently seems. Fans of this sort of thing are unanimous: 5*!

In any case, I am thrilled to rid my collection of its few dust collectors (primarily gifts and non-classical albums that caught my interest years ago).


----------



## joen_cph

brotagonist said:


> View attachment 54316
> 
> 
> Khachaturian Piano Concerto, Masquerade Suite, Gayaneh Suite
> Järvi/Scottish NSO


That Khachaturian album is great, not at least due to a sweeping _Masquerade Suite_.


----------



## bejart

I've been remiss in posting here. These are on the way from 3rd party sellers on Amazon, or they've already arrived ---


----------



## bejart

As well as these ---


































and this, which has no image that I can find ---

Zach: Complete String Works, Vol. 2


----------



## AClockworkOrange

After scoring some unexpected overtime at work (a word is practically profanity ;-D), not only have I managed to finish off my Christmas Shopping but I am able to bring an order forward.

I noted in the current listening thread that I have just discovered *Khachaturian* thanks to Stokowski's recordings of Symphonies 2 & 3. Armed with some sound advice from a fellow TC'er (Bruce), I have ordered these two discs which covers the Violin Concerto, Piano Concerto, Masquerade - Spartacus - Gayaneh Suites and the composer conducting his own Symphony No. 2.
















Whilst shopping for the above, this jewel of a disc of *Havergal Brian Songs performed by Vrian Rayner Cook & Roger Vignoles* was advertised as a recommendation for me. After a little investigation on YouTube, I was hooked straight away by the song _"Why Dost Thou Wound & Break My Heart" (_



_). _I snapped up a copy of the disc from Amazon's marketplace.








Being a huge fan of the works of Arnold Bax and the Viola, this disc sold itself. The premier recording of "Four Orchestral Pieces" and the Phantasy for Viola & Orchestra are the key pieces here, with the Overture, Elegy & Rondo being a most welcome bonus. The disc seems to have reviewed well, hopefully Sir Andrew Davis is up to the task - Bryden Thompson and Vernon Handley set the bar high in this Composers oeuvre.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My final purchases were two discs of Chamber Pieces.















Mitsuko Uchida has a wonderful way with Schumann, so when it came to exploring the works on the disc - the Carnival in particular - I knew exactly whom I was going choose as my introduction.

Tasmin Little is one of my favourite Violinists. Her recording of British Sonatas is one of my favourite collections of Violin Sonatas and a highlight of the year. So when I saw this collection of French Sonatas coming up for release I was certainly interested. After looking into the pieces on YouTube - albeit by different performers - I promptly preordered the recording, which is due for release on Monday.


----------



## LancsMan

Just purchased the Gramophone Record of the Year - Brahms The Symphonies, the Gewandhausorchester conducted by Riccardo Chailly on Decca. 







Just listened to Symphony No. 1 and have to say I am quite impressed. Some years ago I purchased the boxed set of Brahms symphonies with the Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Harnoncourt on TELDEC. For some reason I never really warmed to this set. I'll have to give it another listen - but so far with the Chailly set I'm instantly enthused.


----------



## Karafan

I stumbled on this Brahms cycle with the underrated Schmidt-Isserstedt in excellent stereo (radio broadcasts from 1973) - very cheap. He died that year.


----------



## brotagonist

After my disappointment with the inadequately described Wagner Karajan Parsifal album I had ordered, which turned out to be only a highlights disc, and literally hours of reading reviews, product descriptions, comparing prices, sleeping on it, etc., I have decided on and just ordered:









Kubelik: I should have it 6 November, ordered directly from Amazon (very rare!), at an average shipped price per disc of $11.50 (slightly higher than my collection average, but only negligibly).


----------



## Itullian

brotagonist said:


> After my disappointment with the inadequately described Wagner Karajan Parsifal album I had ordered, which turned out to be only a highlights disc, and literally hours of reading reviews, product descriptions, comparing prices, sleeping on it, etc., I have decided on and just ordered:
> 
> View attachment 54574
> 
> 
> Kubelik: I should have it 6 November, ordered directly from Amazon (very rare!), at an average shipped price per disc of $11.50 (slightly higher than my collection average, but only negligibly).


You won't be disappointed. Listening to it on and off today.


----------



## Guest

And a special nostalgic pleasure with the beautiful played Gran Partita.


----------



## Guest

This set I will have tomorrow.A great musician.


----------



## DamoX

Now listening to Muti's Tchaikovsky Sym. 4 ... my first Muti, and very great!


----------



## Pugg

​Mozart : Barenboim, playing and conducting .
10 Cd's for only € 7,00 :lol:


----------



## Haydn man

Already had numbers 2 and 4 so found these 2 on Amazon in the used section
Looking forward to listening to them


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower

I read some negative reviews of this one, but bought it anyway. I love Lenny Bernstein!
Besides, it's my first Mahler 5th, and I've got to get started somewhere.


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> I read some negative reviews of this one, but bought it anyway. I love Lenny Bernstein!
> Besides, it's my first Mahler 5th, and I've got to get started somewhere.


Cant go wrong with Lenny.


----------



## jtbell




----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> Cant go wrong with Lenny.


No. 5 really hit the spot! I'm glad I bought the CD. And thanks to Chalkpie for his enthusiasm, and to Mahlerian for his intelligent input on all things musical.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## DavidA

Mahler Symphony 9 - Karajan BPO 1982 live


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Debussy and Ravel, String Quartets (Emerson Quartet)*
I'm especially excited for the Debussy Quartet, I've already listened to the one performed by the Budapest Quartet, I wanna see how the Emerson Quartet stacks up. I've yet to hear Ravel's SQ.









*Beethoven Middle String Quartets (Takacs Quartet)*
Razumovsky Op.59 1 - 3 / "Harp" Op.74


----------



## JACE

I've been listening to these frequently via Spotify, and I decided to add the CDs to my collection:









*Scriabin: Piano Works / Alexander Melnikov*









*Rachmaninov: Complete Piano Concertos / Tamás Vásáry (soloist), Yuri Ahronovitch, LSO*


----------



## hpowders

Mahler Symphony No. 5 Rudolf Barshai.

Superlative reviews. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## brotagonist

After a number of listens, I felt I had had enough of the quasi not-a-soundtrack of The Magnificent Seven by Elmer Bernstein, so I traded it today for:









Haydn Piano Sonatas 32, 47, 53 & 59
Emanuel Ax

I only have a Richter album with five of Haydn's piano sonatas (no duplication), so I am definitely excited. When I got home, Wagner's Parsifal was in the mailbox--two days early--so I have a lot of new listening for the next two weeks


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Piano Works performed by Peter Miyamoto.

Includes the Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel; Albumblatt in a op. posth.; Waltzes op. 29; 4 Piano Pieces op. 119.

Hurry please!! Can't wait!!


----------



## brotagonist

My 31st order of 2014: a very good used copy for a few dollars less than a new one (and that's iffy, since Amazon is sold out). If I want any Zimmermann, this pretty much has to be it, since the Wergo discs are trop chère.









Bernd Alois Zimmermann : Cello Concerto, Impromptu, Antiphonen, Photoptosis
Hans Zender/RSO Saarbrücken

Saarbrücken is not far from where I used to live. I am surprised that an orchestra from a regional centre would be issuing recordings of this non-standard repertoire! This appears to be a reissue, with two pieces taken from the much more expensive Wergo discs... and the other two? I discovered Zimmermann in the past two years, when I ordered his opera Die Soldaten. I felt it would be worthwhile to have some of his instrumental works, as his is a major, but oft overlooked, voice from the heyday of the post-war avant-garde.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

I heard Maurizio Pollini's Beethoven Late Piano Sonatas on Spotify and I liked them better than Wilhelm Kempff's! So, I ordered the cheapest one in "very good" condition that I could find. 

This sentence from an Amazon review sums it up for me, "_Pollini's unusual combination of high energy and contrasting effective tenderness made the music come alive for me._".

*Beethoven- Die Späten Klaviersonaten (Late Piano Sonatas): Opp. 101, 106, 109, 110, 111*


----------



## SixFootScowl

Can hardly wait to listen. Am ripping CD right now. 
I liked Mariella Devia on my La Fille du Regiment DVD.
Here she is again,


----------



## JACE

After work this evening, I made the 90-minute run up to McKay's Bookstore in Chattanooga. Here's what I came home with:










*Beethoven: Sonatas Nos. 8 "Pathetique"; 14 "Moonlight"; 26 "Le Adieux"; 27 / Ivan Moravec*
Moravec's LvB is awesome. (I already own some of these recs on old Classics Record Library vinyl.)

*Beethoven: Sonatas Nos. 7; 8 "Pathetique"; 13; 14 "Moonlight" / Solomon*
My first Solomon recording.

*Brahms: Ballades; Schubert: Piano Sonata D. 537 / Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli*
How can you go wrong with Brahms & Michelangeli?

*Elgar: Cello Concerto (du Pre); Sea Pictures (Baker) / Barbirolli, LSO*
Never heard this classic.

*Orff: Carmina Burana / Ormandy, Philadelphia O*
My first digital version of this work.

*Rachmaninoff: Piano Concertos Nos. 1-4 / Ashkenazy, Previn, LSO*
My Rach-binge continues.

*Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy; Schumann: Fantasie in C / Maurizio Pollini*
Heard this on Spotify and was super-impressed.

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5; En Saga / Osmo Vänskä, Lahti SO*
Just sampled this on the way home. Very austere. And very different from Ashkenazy's more romantic approach.

And my one jazz find:

*Pat Metheny - Bright Size Life*
with Jaco (!) and Bob Moses. An ECM classic that I've wanted for a long while.

A good night's hunting. Record stores are fun.


----------



## brotagonist

^ I have a couple of those! Holy Crow! Look at those prices! I could easily spend $100 in a store like that!


----------



## JACE

brotagonist said:


> ^ I have a couple of those! Holy Crow! Look at those prices! I could easily spend $100 in a store like that!


Not all of their discs are so inexpensive. But you can get some great deals there.


----------



## DavidA

Decided to get to know Mahler a bit better. So bought off the internet second hand:

Symphony 9 Karajan 1982 live - the finale is incredible.

Song of the Earth - Klemperer - astonishing

Song of the earth - Karajan - hasn't arrived yet


----------



## JACE

DavidA said:


> Decided to get to know Mahler a bit better. So bought off the internet second hand:
> 
> Symphony 9 Karajan 1982 live - the finale is incredible.
> 
> Song of the Earth - Klemperer - astonishing
> 
> Song of the earth - Karajan - hasn't arrived yet


Warning: Mahler can be HIGHLY addictive!


----------



## BartokPizz

October purchases, part 1:


----------



## BartokPizz

October purchases, part 2:


----------



## GioCar

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I heard Maurizio Pollini's Beethoven Late Piano Sonatas on Spotify and I liked them better than Wilhelm Kempff's! So, I ordered the cheapest one in "very good" condition that I could find.
> 
> This sentence from an Amazon review sums it up for me, "_Pollini's unusual combination of high energy and contrasting effective tenderness made the music come alive for me._".
> 
> *Beethoven- Die Späten Klaviersonaten (Late Piano Sonatas): Opp. 101, 106, 109, 110, 111*


My favorite Beethoven's Late Piano Sonatas, and surely the best Pollini's Beethoven.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert: Zacharias *
5 disc box €3,50:lol:


----------



## realdealblues

Been saving up and biding my time since this one came out.

View attachment 55161


Ferenc Fricsay: Complete Recordings On DG, Vol. 1: Orchestral Works

I was finally able to snag one for $100 shipped! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach, WTC Books One and Two, Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord.

I've always liked the beautiful tone Mr. Weiss gets from the harpsichord, so I'm eagerly looking forward to the arrival of this new set.


----------



## MagneticGhost




----------



## SixFootScowl

It pays to search farther. The first listing of this on Amazon was about $15 used, but I kept looking and found a used copy in very good condition for a penny plus shipping. I could not find a good excuse to not buy it.


----------



## jtbell

After those Nordic recordings on Chandos last weekend, now it's time for some on BIS:





















At first I was going to skip over the Sibelius because I already have the multi-box BIS complete Sibelius edition whose last volume includes the Masonic Ritual Music. However, closer inspection showed that this album contains not only the original version for organ, tenor and chorus which is in the box set (although this one is a bit longer, and I haven't yet figured out why), but also an arrangement for orchestra, tenor and chorus by Jaakko Kuusisto.


----------



## starthrower

Snagged a used copy of this out of print 6 CD set for 23 dollars!


----------



## MagneticGhost

starthrower said:


> Snagged a used copy of this out of print 6 CD set for 23 dollars!


I'll arm wrestle you for it!!
Nice find


----------



## starthrower

MagneticGhost said:


> I'll arm wrestle you for it!!
> Nice find


There's a condensed 2 CD version selling for 1 pound at Amazon UK. That's right! 1 pound!


----------



## maestro267

*Bartók*: Bluebeard's Castle (sung in English)
John Tomlinson (Bluebeard), Sally Burgess (Judith)
Orchestra of Opera North/Richard Farnes


----------



## MagneticGhost

starthrower said:


> There's a condensed 2 CD version selling for 1 pound at Amazon UK. That's right! 1 pound!


Thanks for that. It's the Livre du Saint Sacrement which is one of Messiaen's organ works that I don't own any performance of. I will soon.


----------



## arpeggio

*Ginastera BOMARZO*






​
I remember hearing this recording when I was an undergraduate. It has been out of print for many years. I stumbled on to copy of the LP on Amazon and snatched it up before it disappeared. It is in excellent condition.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## AClockworkOrange

Making the most of Overtime and having my Christmas Shopping completed. No pictures to hand but I have recently picked up the following:

*Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts*
Sir Thomas Beecham & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra w/ Richard Lewis (Tenor). (BBC Legends)

*Poulenc: Organ Concerto & Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 'Organ'*
Yannick Nézet-Séguin & the London Philharmonic Orchestra w/ James O'Donnell (Organ). (LPO Live)

*Shostakovich: Symphonies No. 6 & 14*
Vladimir Jurowski & the London Philharmonic Orchestra w/ Tatiana Monogarova (Soprano) & Sergei Leiferkus (Baritone). (LPO Live)

*Khachaturian: Cello Concerto & Cello Rhapsody*
Maxim Fedotov & the Moscow City Symphony Orchestra w/ Dmitry Yablonsky (Cello). (Naxos)

*Khachaturian: Symphony No. 1 & Cello Rhapsody*
Aram Khachaturian & the USSR State Symphony Orchestra et al.
_(primarily for Synohony No. 1 being conducted by the Composer_)

*Haydn: Masses - Missa in Angustiis (Nelson Mass)*, Missa in Tempore Belli (Paukenmesse), Missa Brevis Sancti Joannis de Deo (Little Organ Mass) and Harmoniemess*
*. Sir David Wilcocks & the London Symphony Orchestra w/ the Choir of Kings College, Cambridge
George Guest & the Academy do St Martin-in-the-Fields w/ the Choir of St John's College, Cambridge. ("Double Decca")

*Mozart: Sonatas for Piano & Violin*
Radu Lupu (Piano) & Szymon Goldberg (Violin). (Decca)


----------



## SixFootScowl

whoops, see below


----------



## SixFootScowl

Nice Beethoven Set. 









I'll have to look it up just because...

... I AM OBSESSIVE...

I guess.

BTW Itullian, I am 1.5 hrs into the Meistersinger DVD and loving it!


----------



## Itullian

Florestan said:


> Nice Beethoven Set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to look it up just because...
> 
> ... I AM OBSESSIVE...
> 
> I guess.
> 
> BTW Itullian, I am 1.5 hrs into the Meistersinger DVD and loving it!


It's an excellent Beethoven collection. I especially like the recorded sound.

RE Meister... the best is yet to come


----------



## BartokPizz

Today:


----------



## BartokPizz

Agreed, Itullian--Zinman's Beethoven cycle is excellent. I think the concertos (all of them, piano, violin, and triple) are even more outstanding than the symphonies.


----------



## Itullian

BartokPizz said:


> Agreed, Itullian--Zinman's Beethoven cycle is excellent. I think the concertos (all of them, piano, violin, and triple) are even more outstanding than the symphonies.


A great bargain.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Itullian said:


>


Itullian, I must admit, I'm shocked! I never thought I'd see you come anywhere close to Zinman's Beethoven. Good job, I love Zinman's "Eroica" (among others). Something about those fast tempi just work for me in Beethoven's 3rd.


----------



## Itullian

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Itullian, I must admit, I'm shocked! I never thought I'd see you come anywhere close to Zinman's Beethoven. Good job, I love Zinman's "Eroica" (among others). Something about those fast tempi just work for me in Beethoven's 3rd.


Thanks..........
It is a departure for me. Couldn't pass up the great deal. Mainly because I really like the recorded sound on these discs.
I'm still a Klemperer guy at heart.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Itullian said:


> Thanks..........
> It is a departure for me. Couldn't pass up the great deal. Mainly because I really like the recorded sound on these discs.
> I'm still a Klemperer guy at heart.


I understand, Klemperer is a legend. 

I'm all for the old-school "Romantic" Beethoven, as well. Give me Karajan, Szell, and Fricsay any day for Beethoven!


----------



## Itullian

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I understand, Klemperer is a legend.
> 
> I'm all for the old-school "Romantic" Beethoven, as well. Give me Karajan, Szell, and Fricsay any day for Beethoven!


Yup. Zinman does an excellent job though. He manages some warmth even at the faster speeds.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Itullian said:


> Yup. Zinman does an excellent job though. He manages some warmth even at the faster speeds.


Yes, I feel the same way, I think it's because Zinman uses modern instruments rather than period instruments. So you get the full sound and rich warmth that comes with a modern orchestra.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I could not do the Zinman set but went on a hunt for a good cheap set to keep in the car. This is what I found for 25 cents plus shipping in very good condition:








is NAXOS.


----------



## LancsMan

Just got these. 
I have just listened to the Schumann piano pieces played by Piotr Anderszweski on Erato. These are the Humoresske Op.20, Studies for the Pedal Piano Op. 56 and the Gesange Der Fruhne Op. 133. All this music is archetypal introspective and dreamy Schumann. Very appealing music for me, and very well played.

The Shostakovich Symphony No. 10 and Ballet Suite No. 4 is played by the Scottish National Orchestra and conducted by Neeme Jarvi on Chandos. I've not listened to this yet. It will be interesting to compare with the performance I attended in Manchester on Tuesday, performed by the St. Petersburg Philharmonic.


----------



## Pugg

​Very early Christmas present....:kiss:


----------



## DavidA

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I understand, Klemperer is a legend.
> 
> I'm all for the old-school "Romantic" Beethoven, as well. Give me Karajan, Szell, and Fricsay any day for Beethoven!


We must realise that when Karajan's 63 set came out it wax considered radical with fast speeds. Klemperer's sedate tempi were the way to do it! Karajan has worn very well in his 63 and 77 sets. Klemperer is still worth hearing though. Haven't heard the Zinman but Chailly rushes through everything. One to avoid.


----------



## starthrower

I decided against the flimsy cardboard box sets. Already bought nos. 1 & 5
in this series, and just ordered this one.


----------



## maestro267

*Villa-Lobos*: Symphony No. 10 ("Ameríndia")
Sao Paulo Symphony Orchestra & Choir/Karabtchevsky

The third volume of Naxos' complete cycle of Villa-Lobos' symphonies (not including the lost Fifth). No. 10 is an oratorio for baritone, bass, choir and large orchestra in five movements, lasting an hour.


----------



## brotagonist

2014: 32nd Order

I have had this on and off my wishlist for the past 18 months. I might as well get it  I am just starting to listen to my new Wagner Parsifal, when I put the samples to this on. My! How wagnerian the Symphony sounds!









Chausson Orchestral and Chamber Works
Rogé, Quatuor Ysaÿe, Dutoit/O Montréal et al.

I am tentatively expanding my rather diminutive selection of French composers.


----------



## senza sordino

brotagonist said:


> 2014: 32nd Order
> 
> I have had this on and off my wishlist for the past 18 months. I might as well get it  I am just starting to listen to my new Wagner Parsifal, when I put the samples to this on. My! How wagnerian the Symphony sounds!
> 
> View attachment 55438
> 
> 
> Chausson Orchestral and Chamber Works
> Rogé, Quatuor Ysaÿe, Dutoit/O Montréal et al.
> 
> I am tentatively expanding my rather diminutive selection of French composers.


I own this CD and love it. I once said on this forum that it sounds like Chausson dipped his pen in Wagner's ink well.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Bought that one last year, but haven't really listened to it. Will have to rectify that.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Any Chausson lover _owes_ it to pampering themself with this. _;D_

The Plasson reading has the most dramatic treatment of the_ Symphonie _I've ever heard and the _Soir de fête_ is vivaciously-outstanding in every charming way.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Godowsky - Piano Music - Rian de Waal --- Never heard of this composer. Found going cheap in a charity shop










Fayrfax - Missa O quam glorifica - Carwood/Skinner/Cardinall's Musick


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> Bought that one last year, but haven't really listened to it. Will have to rectify that.


You crazy people, buying things and not listening to them!  I never buy anything which I have little interest in hearing. But there is that collecting concept, so I understand.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

DavidA said:


> We must realise that when Karajan's 63 set came out it wax considered radical with fast speeds. Klemperer's sedate tempi were the way to do it! Karajan has worn very well in his 63 and 77 sets. Klemperer is still worth hearing though. Haven't heard the Zinman but Chailly rushes through everything. One to avoid.


That's _partly _why I love Karajan's Beethoven, his tempi are "just right" to _my_ ears, they aren't super slow and aren't HIP fast. As you already stated, compared to today's HIP, of course, Karajan's at-the-time fast speeds are considered "old-school Romantic". Same goes for George Szell, who had similar tempi to Karajan.

Although, I can't imagine Karajan was considered _radical_ with his swifter tempi, especially considering Toscanini (and Leibowitz) who came before him. One of Toscanini's Beethoven 9ths are faster than any of the HIP Beethoven 9ths!


----------



## SixFootScowl

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> You crazy people, buying things and not listening to them!  I never buy anything which I have little interest in hearing. But there is that collecting concept, so I understand.


I have several Beethoven Ninths that I have not listened to yet. Been sitting in a box for months. Will get around to them eventually. I have so many Ninths I lost count, but seems like about 35 is the right number. Maybe I will organize them alphabetically by conductor and count them at the same time.


----------



## michaels

*Dipped into Hyperion*

Trying out Hyperion with Berlioz







Hector Berlioz
Symphonie fantastique
London Symphony Orchestra, Valery Gergiev

I either adore live recordings or find them atrocious -- this one seems to be a great recording and performance based on samples.


----------



## Mahlerian

Used, for $3.15. It was listed as "Very Good" condition, and I sincerely hope there isn't some huge catch here (like a missing libretto!), but the seller has honored the sale and shipped the item, so all is well so far.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
.75 cents a disc. Pretty great deal! My library has a copy, and I took a stab at it earlier this year. Didn't get very far. It just wasn't the right time. Will try again.


----------



## Itullian

Mahlerian said:


> Used, for $3.15. It was listed as "Very Good" condition, and I sincerely hope there isn't some huge catch here (like a missing libretto!), but the seller has honored the sale and shipped the item, so all is well so far.


I have it and it's a great recording. I can only take it in sections though.


----------



## Mahlerian

Itullian said:


> I have it and it's a great recording. I can only take it in sections though.


I've heard this recording before myself, as well as the premiere performance under Ozawa, which is why I jumped at the chance to get it inexpensively.


----------



## DavidA

DiesIraeVIX said:


> That's _partly _why I love Karajan's Beethoven, his tempi are "just right" to _my_ ears, they aren't super slow and aren't HIP fast. As you already stated, compared to today's HIP, of course, Karajan's at-the-time fast speeds are considered "old-school Romantic". Same goes for George Szell, who had similar tempi to Karajan.
> 
> Although, I can't imagine Karajan was considered _radical_ with his swifter tempi, especially considering Toscanini (and Leibowitz) who came before him. One of Toscanini's Beethoven 9ths are faster than any of the HIP Beethoven 9ths!


Agree with assessment of HvK's Beethoven. Also the Toscanini comment. Yet I heard it said in review. I think it was because the critical world at the time (especially around London) was obsessed with Klemperer and his 'monumental' Beethoven which was the PC way of doing it at the time.


----------



## starthrower

brotagonist said:


> 2014: 32nd Order
> 
> I have had this on and off my wishlist for the past 18 months. I might as well get it  I am just starting to listen to my new Wagner Parsifal, when I put the samples to this on. My! How wagnerian the Symphony sounds!
> 
> View attachment 55438
> 
> 
> Chausson Orchestral and Chamber Works
> Rogé, Quatuor Ysaÿe, Dutoit/O Montréal et al.
> 
> I am tentatively expanding my rather diminutive selection of French composers.


I just finished listening to the orchestral disc, and all I can say is don't deprive yourself any longer. The Symphonie, Poem for Violin and Orchestra, as well as the poems for baritone and orchestra are all exquisite, lyrical, and beautiful romantic works. I loved every moment! Now on to the chamber music disc...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower

I took a chance on this recording since it includes both pieces I've wanted on CD. Two other good recordings of the requiem are paired with not the best performance of the piano concerto (Chandos), or a Gorecki piece (Caprice). There's one other CD of the two Schnittke works on the Scandinavian label.










I couldn't resist this odd pairing of Franck and Bartok. Pascal Roge is the pianist.
Bartok-Rhapsody for Piano & Orchestra
Franck-Symphony in D; Symphonic Variations


----------



## michaels

*Rattle on 4 Discs for $12*

Simon Rattle conducts Stravinsky







EMI 2427542 (4CD)
Top selection on BBC3 "Building a Library", picked it up at Presto for $11 and change (plus shipping)


----------



## brotagonist

I seem to be on a little roll  This confirms my monthly average for 2014 at 3 albums per month:









Honegger Symphonies 1-5 (2 CD)
Dutoit/Bavarian RSO

I have sampled and sampled and sampled, and every time, I have had to conclude that Honegger's Symphonies sound pretty damned good. At under $9 dispatched, how could I not give them a chance?


----------



## hpowders

Just received the entire WTC performed by Kenneth Weiss on a restored 1646 harpsichord made in Antwerp.

Played 1-12 of Book One. He tends to be a bit too fast in the faster preludes, but his fugues are rock steady. Not exactly Gustav Leonhardt, but who is?


----------



## brotagonist

2014: 34th Album ordered 

How could I not get this _used like new_ copy for $5.25 delivered?









Roussel Symphonies 1-4 (2 CD)
Janowski/OP Radio-France

This is a reissue of the original RCA Red Seal set from 1996. One Amazon reviewer states that this Janowski set is "not quite as vivid and dynamic as the earlier cycle with Charles Dutoit," but that it "excels in the slow, quiet movements, with a lovely, limpid sound." Another reviewer: [it] "embodies the conductor's ethos: thoughtful, unhysterical music making. There is great care exercised regarding tempo relationships, dynamics and most saliently, clarifying complex textures. [Janowski's interpretations are the most] "logically worked out." Another: "Perfect performances." Not one review is under 5*.

I was initially considering the Dutoit/ON de France set, but it would have cost me 3 times as much for the Apex reissue. The reviews, too, are mixed, ranging widely from 2* to 5*.


----------



## Centropolis




----------



## starthrower

brotagonist said:


> I seem to be on a little roll  This confirms my monthly average for 2014 at 3 albums per month:
> 
> View attachment 55611
> 
> 
> Honegger Symphonies 1-5 (2 CD)
> Dutoit/Bavarian RSO
> 
> I have sampled and sampled and sampled, and every time, I have had to conclude that Honegger's Symphonies sound pretty damned good. At under $9 dispatched, how could I not give them a chance?


I have the same recording, and I love it! Honegger's symphonies are really fine. The last movement of no. 4 is probably my favorite part of the whole set. There's a ton of stuff re-issued on the Apex subsidiary for very cheap. You can find the complete list at Presto Classical. http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/l/Apex


----------



## Guest

My latest and second recording of the trio's with the Beaux Arts.


----------



## brotagonist

2014: 35th

I'm now two orders over my 3 per month average  I thought I was _finally_ finished with getting things I used to have on LP, but this one was still nagging. I'm getting some pretty good prices, though: $11 delivered.









Luigi Nono : Como una ola/Sofferte/Contrappunto
Pollini, Abbado/Bavarian RSO

I'm pretty keen on his Prometeo, too, but the price is outlandish, so I'll have to content myself with YT.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Found this at Half-Price Books a couple of days ago. Brahms' Violin Sonatas 1 - 3 (The familiar and trustworthy Perlman-Ashkenazy duo).

By the way, if you have any recording recommendations for the Brahms' Cello Sonatas, I'd love to hear them. I was thinking Rostropovich and Serkin.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## michaels

Saw this one listed somewhere on TC and then promptly found it on a deal somewhere... unboxing coming up next


----------



## bejart

Some of these have already arrived ---


----------



## bejart

As well as these ---


----------



## bejart

And finally, these ---




























and this which has no ready image available:

Joseph Martin Kraus: 4 Symphonies, Vol.2


----------



## techniquest

I got this today. What a superb set


----------



## science

Stepping back into the fray to share my glee at some recent purchases!

View attachment 55746


Not much glee here, but I'm reading the book right now and this was in the store and I thought, what the heck? I'll never get it if I don't get it now. And so, let's give it a try. I seem to be Hadjidakis' biggest fan outside of Greece, so maybe I should give his compatriots more listening.

View attachment 55747


This is more like it. I'm one album away from being temporarily satisfied with my Mahler collection. I've been in situations like this before, not with Mahler but with other things, and sure enough a week later I'd have fifty of whatever on my wish list. Anyway, happy to get this, my fourth recording of this symphony, and second conducted by Bernstein. Looking forward to it!

View attachment 55748


Excitement itself became a CD and turned up in my local shop, and this is it. This is gonna rock my world. If you're afraid of fireworks or crazy clowns, you'd better not be within a block of me when I hear this.

View attachment 55750


Wait a minute. Eötvös? Kurtág? At my local store? I don't have to pay shipping to get this thing from the other side of the world?

I actually found out which member of the staff was responsible for ordering this and recommended her for a raise. She was also responsible for the Byrd. I wouldn't expect anyone to remember but I've talked about this lady before, because in the past her irresistible ridiculous beauty (to look at her, well, for me, is to be drunk, hungover, and parched at the same time) has helped that shop sell me a few CDs that I would probably not otherwise have purchased. So everyone wins. Today beauty had nothing to do with it, though I didn't fail to notice. I'd've bought this from Medusa. As well as:

View attachment 55754


For awhile this has been bothering me. One of the 2 or 3 most popular Cage recordings that I haven't heard. But I'd have to order it from somewhere in the Western Hemisphere, and.... Wait, it was in the store too! Give that hottie a raise! That's what I said.

Now I think I've got a five image limit on this here post so I'll have to be back for another here in a moment. And don't worry, I've saved the best - hard to believe at this point, but it's true - for last.


----------



## science

View attachment 55755


I'm bout ta put this in my pipe and smoke it. I'll see y'all in 2015.


----------



## GioCar

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Found this at Half-Price Books a couple of days ago. Brahms' Violin Sonatas 1 - 3 (The familiar and trustworthy Perlman-Ashkenazy duo).
> 
> By the way, if you have any recording recommendations for the Brahms' Cello Sonatas, I'd love to hear them. *I was thinking Rostropovich and Serkin*.


Yes, definitively!










Go ahead now


----------



## science

I'm with GioCar. I love the Du Pré / Barenboim but even so I have a slight preference for the Rostropovich / Serkin. 

The next complete set in line is Starker / Sebok; but for #2 I like Starker/Suk (available as an "extra" on their recording of the piano trios) even better, maybe even better than Du Pré / Barenboim. 

You shouldn't take my opinions at all seriously because I'm just one guy and about the least knowledgeable or insightful one, but what I lack in everything else I make up for in love, so it is what it is and it's out there at least.


----------



## techniquest

By the way, I bought this book recently at a cheapy bookshop. Looks like an interesting read...


----------



## GioCar

Domenico Scarlatti: The Complete Keyboard Sonatas. Scott Ross.










No need to comment.

Just ordered new for € 51.79 on Amazon.it.
About 1.5 Euro/CD.


----------



## Itullian

GioCar said:


> Domenico Scarlatti: The Complete Keyboard Sonatas. Scott Ross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to comment.
> 
> Just ordered new for € 51.79 on Amazon.it.
> About 1.5 Euro/CD.


I have it. It's great.


----------



## SilverSurfer

Yes, there's need to comment: on Amazon.es there is somebody who every now and then forgets to take the medicine, and Ross'box on Warner was priced at 10,85,-€ during some minutes last week...


----------



## JACE

GioCar said:


> Domenico Scarlatti: The Complete Keyboard Sonatas. Scott Ross.


Apparently, he likes to take his Harley out for a ride between sonatas.


----------



## starthrower

His tuxedo is at the cleaners.


----------



## maestro267

*Howells*: Stabat Mater, Te Deum and Sine nomine
Bach Choir
Bournemouth SO/David Hill

My third disc of Howells' music this year. I bought Missa Sabrinensis in the summer, and a 5-disc set included Hymnus Paradisi, Concerto for string orchestra and a String Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


> His tuxedo is at the cleaners.


He's going nowhere anymore.
Died in 1989.


----------



## starthrower

I decided to pick up both recordings of Quadrivium, since the price was right. And the accompanying pieces are different.



















Also picked up Vol 1 of the Complete Works for Orchestra conducted by Tomayo on the NEOS label.


----------



## brotagonist

The latter of the two, on Brilliant, is a reissue of the one on DG. I have been interested in hearing more of Maderna. He was a significant composer in the heyday of the Darmstadt School era, wrote a lot of music, a fair amount of which is available on disc, was especially famous as a conductor, and died early, so his popularity peak never really sustained.


----------



## JACE

I made a lunchtime record shop run. Snagged these three LPs (on the cheap!):









*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 / Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra (RCA)*









*Rachmaninov: Selected Preludes / Sviatoslav Richter (MHS, licensed from Melodiya)*









*Woody Shaw & Anthony Braxton - The Iron Men (Muse)*
Not classical. But stinkin'-good jazz.

Sadly, the place where I bought these, Full Moon Records, is closing up shop in a month or so. Another one gone...


----------



## samurai

Just received this from *Amazon* today:


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Beethoven - Diabelli Variations - Maurizio Pollini*










*Brahms - Violin Sonatas 1 - 3 - Perlman/Ashkenazy*


----------



## Varick

Still waiting on the Weingartner. Should be in within this coming week. Have to say, after all the accolades, I'm a bit disappointed with Solti. So far only listened to Symphony #1. We'll see how he does with the others.

Not that I have a lot of his recordings (yet), but I'm starting to think Furtwangler couldn't have conducted poorly if he tried. If only the sonics were better, but the performances.... Oh My!

V


----------



## starthrower

brotagonist said:


> The latter of the two, on Brilliant, is a reissue of the one on DG. I have been interested in hearing more of Maderna. He was a significant composer in the heyday of the Darmstadt School era, wrote a lot of music, a fair amount of which is available on disc, was especially famous as a conductor, and died early, so his popularity peak never really sustained.


I like his writing for flute. There's a short concerto, and several chamber pieces. Since I'm on a spending binge at the moment, I snapped up this Mode CD as well.










Sample here http://www.allmusic.com/album/bruno-maderna-music-in-two-dimensions-works-for-flute-mw0002559300


----------



## Morimur

*Van-Anh Vanessa Vo: Three-Mountain Pass*


----------



## brotagonist

In a way, I suppose I'm still trying to get back some of my old favourites from the old LPs  Many of the recordings are either not available or not available at prices worth considering, so I have to make concessions. This is not necessarily a deficit, as I get to get other works by the composer of interest. Roberto Gerhard has been on my mind for the past year or more. Today, I got works I have never owned, but have heard a number of times on YT, his final (completed) symphony, and an earlier piece, the Violin Concerto.









This is an album from 2008: could it be that there is some renewed interest in the fascinating works of this under-rated composer?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

JACE said:


> Apparently, he likes to take his Harley out for a ride between sonatas.


The pose and posture is so 'tough'. . . . he should do RuPaul's Drag Race.

- Then I'd take him seriously.


----------



## brotagonist

Eat your heart out


----------



## brotagonist

2014: 37th Album ordered

Yikes! I was doing so well  Yeah, well, I noticed that I had no Brahms solo piano works in my collection. The piano was Brahms' main instrument, so this simply would not do! I did a bit of research and found:









Brahms Late Piano Works, Op. 116-119
Håkon Austbø

This is how I have built most of my collection: systematically go through each composer of interest, determine the main genres the composer worked in and get a sampling of the finest works in the genre by the composer.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## jtbell

This week my main theme was to support a struggling (?) young Norwegian violinist:





















I also added this to my Cleveland collection. Years ago I had this set on tape cassettes, but they never appeared on CD in the US.


----------



## Varick

brotagonist said:


> Eat your heart out
> 
> View attachment 56081


That's just WRONG!!!!! LOL

V


----------



## jtbell

brotagonist said:


> View attachment 56104
> 
> 
> Brahms Late Piano Works, Op. 116-119
> Håkon Austbø


Austbø is worth looking out for. I have this set, along with his Grieg, Janacek, Satie and Scriabin on Brilliant, and his Messiaen on Naxos.

I just did a search on prestoclassical to see if there's anything else. He's also done Debussy and some miscellaneous Norwegian stuff on Simax. And Brilliant has a 7-disc Grieg edition by him, on sale for about $20! I'm tempted to order it even though I already have his 3 discs of the Lyric Pieces.


----------



## SixFootScowl

So increases my Sonnambula collection of 1 DVD and now my third CD:


----------



## brotagonist

2014: #38

I'm going to have a lot of new music prior to Christmastime :tiphat: I wasn't planning it, but it just happened. They should start trickling in over the next 1-3 weeks.









I have been after this one for over a year--I just can't get enough of that heady Viennese fin de siècle sound--but, for some reason, I kept putting it off. I am fascinated by the texts, too, as they are by the Bengali Nobel prizewinning poet, Rabindranath Tagore. This is a reissue of the DG recording with a different cover.


----------



## brotagonist

jtbell said:


> Austbø is worth looking out for.


I had never heard of him, but I found a lot of information about him on de.wikipedia.org that convinced me that he _is_ "worth looking out for." On Amazon, I saw that he has recorded _a lot_ of high profile albums. I am not requiring any further ones at present, but his name is now in my vocabulary.


----------



## Figleaf

Rossini, Guillaume Tell. Bacquier, Gedda, Caballé. I knew so much of the music from Tell- OK, just the famous bits- that I thought I'd find out what the whole opera sounds like. Interesting so far


----------



## Itullian

Figleaf said:


> View attachment 56277
> 
> 
> Rossini, Guillaume Tell. Bacquier, Gedda, Caballé. I knew so much of the music from Tell- OK, just the famous bits- that I thought I'd find out what the whole opera sounds like. Interesting so far


The greatest of the great!!!!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I just ordered Beethoven Symphony No 9 as played by the Vienna Philharmonic and conducted by Karajan. I can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## samurai

Just ordered from *Amazon:*


----------



## Itullian

Dave Whitmore said:


> View attachment 56279
> 
> 
> I just ordered Beethoven Symphony No 9 as played by the Vienna Philharmonic and conducted by Karajan. I can't wait to get my hands on it!


Awesome Dave..............................


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> View attachment 56279
> 
> 
> I just ordered Beethoven Symphony No 9 as played by the Vienna Philharmonic and conducted by Karajan. I can't wait to get my hands on it!


I don't blame you! Every Karajan Beethoven Ninth is an experience!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This, but an earlier release with a different cover. Same recording though.


----------



## starthrower

Pick up used copies for a total of 5 dollars and change!


----------



## arpeggio

*Herrmann MOBY DICK*






​
Fascinating. Very interesting recording.


----------



## mirepoix

Where do you draw the line?

On my way home from work I passed a charity shop and noticed some CDs in the window. I went inside. On closer inspection I found that all were classical, although mostly of the '100 Classical Chillingly Chilled Chill Choons' variety. The exception was this -









It cost me 25p (about 40 US cents? 0.30 Euros?) but I gave them 1 UKP through shame.
Anyway, the discs all seem to play without a problem and I suppose I can repair the case and insert(s), but where do you draw the line as far as condition is concerned?


----------



## maestro267

*Penderecki*: Hymne an den heiligen Adalbert, Song of the Cherubim, Canticum Canticorum Salomonis, Kosmogonia, Strophen
Soloists, Warsaw Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra/Wit


----------



## MagneticGhost

mirepoix said:


> Where do you draw the line?
> 
> On my way home from work I passed a charity shop and noticed some CDs in the window. I went inside. On closer inspection I found that all were classical, although mostly of the '100 Classical Chillingly Chilled Chill Choons' variety. The exception was this -
> 
> View attachment 56381
> 
> 
> It cost me 25p (about 40 US cents? 0.30 Euros?) but I gave them 1 UKP through shame.
> Anyway, the discs all seem to play without a problem and I suppose I can repair the case and insert(s), but where do you draw the line as far as condition is concerned?


It depends if I'm looking for a physical copy because it's something I particularly want in my collection <the line is high>
Or if I just want a copy to rip to my iPod <no line as long as it's playable>

At 25p - I wouldn't draw any line. Well found sir


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ thanks. And there's not much that 25p will buy you nowadays - and certainly not the potential pleasure that comes with repeated listenings to music.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have made a couple of purchases recently. The first three of which were through iTunes.





















*Kubelik's* recording of *Das Lied Von Der Erde* was a simple purchase given that I enjoy his recordings of the Symphonies. This recording also adds a dash of Janet Baker to my collection, a singer I have been meaning to explore for some time but for one reason or another has been sidelined. I was going to get this on CD until I noticed it on iTunes for £4.99.

*Gundula Janowitz* is one of the reasons Janet Baker found herself sidelined. I discovered Janowitz through Schubert and Strauss but from what I have read, her Mozart is equally lauded. I have been looking this recital disc for some time and like DLVDE, it popped up on iTunes at the right price (£5.99) so I snapped it up.

I have been cautiously exploring Classical Guitar Music on and off for a little while. *Paganini*'s contributions to the Classical Guitar oeuvre are very interesting. This purchase,* featuring Itzhak Perlman and John Williams* was partially inspired by recent listening to Sonatas and Sonatinas for Violin and Cello. It was also partially inspired by listening to Julian Bream's recordings of J.S. Bach transcriptions.

This is the first of these three purchases I have listened to and I am really enjoying these Duos by Paganini and Giuliani. I will certainly be exploring Paganini's Guitar compositions in the near future.

I have also picked up a physical copy of *J.S. Bach's The Art of Fugue* performed by *Angela Hewitt.*








This is my introduction to this collection. It was after hearing samples form this performance that I decided to explore the pieces sooner rather than later.

This is my first experience not of only of the piece but also of the performer and based on this, Angela Hewitt is a pianist I will definitely be exploring in future and will definitely by my first choice when I come to explore the Well Tempered Clavier.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

This arrived in the mail today so I know what I'll be listening to tonight!


----------



## Itullian

Dave Whitmore said:


> View attachment 56423
> 
> 
> This arrived in the mail today so I know what I'll be listening to tonight!


Great remastered sound on that disc.


----------



## Itullian

AClockworkOrange said:


> I have made a couple of purchases recently. The first three of which were through iTunes.
> 
> View attachment 56416
> View attachment 56417
> View attachment 56419
> 
> 
> *Kubelik's* recording of *Das Lied Von Der Erde* was a simple purchase given that I enjoy his recordings of the Symphonies. This recording also adds a dash of Janet Baker to my collection, a singer I have been meaning to explore for some time but for one reason or another has been sidelined. I was going to get this on CD until I noticed it on iTunes for £4.99.
> 
> *Gundula Janowitz* is one of the reasons Janet Baker found herself sidelined. I discovered Janowitz through Schubert and Strauss but from what I have read, her Mozart is equally lauded. I have been looking this recital disc for some time and like DLVDE, it popped up on iTunes at the right price (£5.99) so I snapped it up.
> 
> I have been cautiously exploring Classical Guitar Music on and off for a little while. *Paganini*'s contributions to the Classical Guitar oeuvre are very interesting. This purchase,* featuring Itzhak Perlman and John Williams* was partially inspired by recent listening to Sonatas and Sonatinas for Violin and Cello. It was also partially inspired by listening to Julian Bream's recordings of J.S. Bach transcriptions.
> 
> This is the first of these three purchases I have listened to and I am really enjoying these Duos by Paganini and Giuliani. I will certainly be exploring Paganini's Guitar compositions in the near future.
> 
> I have also picked up a physical copy of *J.S. Bach's The Art of Fugue* performed by *Angela Hewitt.*
> 
> View attachment 56420
> 
> This is my introduction to this collection. It was after hearing samples form this performance that I decided to explore the pieces sooner rather than later.
> 
> This is my first experience not of only of the piece but also of the performer and based on this, Angela Hewitt is a pianist I will definitely be exploring in future and will definitely by my first choice when I come to explore the Well Tempered Clavier.


I have all Hewitt's Bach. It's wonderful.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> I have made a couple of purchases recently. The first three of which were through iTunes.
> 
> View attachment 56416
> View attachment 56417
> View attachment 56419
> 
> 
> *Kubelik's* recording of *Das Lied Von Der Erde* was a simple purchase given that I enjoy his recordings of the Symphonies. This recording also adds a dash of Janet Baker to my collection, a singer I have been meaning to explore for some time but for one reason or another has been sidelined. I was going to get this on CD until I noticed it on iTunes for £4.99.
> 
> *Gundula Janowitz* is one of the reasons Janet Baker found herself sidelined. I discovered Janowitz through Schubert and Strauss but from what I have read, her Mozart is equally lauded. I have been looking this recital disc for some time and like DLVDE, it popped up on iTunes at the right price (£5.99) so I snapped it up.
> 
> I have been cautiously exploring Classical Guitar Music on and off for a little while. *Paganini*'s contributions to the Classical Guitar oeuvre are very interesting. This purchase,* featuring Itzhak Perlman and John Williams* was partially inspired by recent listening to Sonatas and Sonatinas for Violin and Cello. It was also partially inspired by listening to Julian Bream's recordings of J.S. Bach transcriptions.
> 
> This is the first of these three purchases I have listened to and I am really enjoying these Duos by Paganini and Giuliani. I will certainly be exploring Paganini's Guitar compositions in the near future.
> 
> I have also picked up a physical copy of *J.S. Bach's The Art of Fugue* performed by *Angela Hewitt.*
> 
> View attachment 56420
> 
> This is my introduction to this collection. It was after hearing samples form this performance that I decided to explore the pieces sooner rather than later.
> 
> This is my first experience not of only of the piece but also of the performer and based on this, Angela Hewitt is a pianist I will definitely be exploring in future and will definitely by my first choice when I come to explore the Well Tempered Clavier.


Of course, the_ reverse _is true in real life _;D_-- as much as I love Janowitz at her best.

Dame Janet is a Force of Nature. _;D_


----------



## EDaddy

*Scriabin's Symphony #3*









This otherworldly symphony is one of my latest purchases (ebay for $1.99 in "like new" condition). Hard to believe this guy was a Rusky. Sounds far more like a romantic approach, albeit unlike anything else I've ever heard in the idiom. Truly spellbinding!


----------



## Jeff W

Wasn't planning on purchasing anything this month, but at $9.99 for the MP3 set, I couldn't resist!

The (Almost) Complete String Quartets by Joseph Haydn with the Festetics Quartet. Only lacks the Opus 1 and 2 quartets.

http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=9400582&style=classical&fulltracklist=T


----------



## SixFootScowl

Florestan said:


> I could not do the Zinman set but went on a hunt for a good cheap set to keep in the car. This is what I found for 25 cents plus shipping in very good condition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is NAXOS.


Thought I was getting a nice deal for a quarter, but never expected a treasure. I got the same set as posted above but in different and wonderful packaging sent to me. The set I received folds out to five squares, each one holding a disc and having a writeup printed on it. Below are the beautifully illustrated discs and some of the case. Here it is, the discs, the covers, and part of the inside/:


----------



## KenOC

Jeff W said:


> The (Almost) Complete String Quartets by Joseph Haydn with the Festetics Quartet. Only lacks the Opus 1 and 2 quartets.


This was discussed elsewhere. Seems the Opp. 1 and 2 were purposely omitted because they weren't considered "authentic quartets." That is to say, Haydn evidently considered them more serenades or the such, or so it is thought by some.

Not surprisingly, this set (equivalent to 19 CDs!) is currently the #1 best-selling download at CD Universe. All files are 320K CBR MP3s, totaling just over 3 GB. A rare bargain, and very fine performances.


----------



## Jeff W

KenOC said:


> This was discussed elsewhere. Seems the Opp. 1 and 2 were purposely omitted because they weren't considered "authentic quartets." That is to say, Haydn evidently considered them more serenades or the such, or so it is thought by some.
> 
> Not surprisingly, this set (equivalent to 19 CDs!) is currently the #1 best-selling download at CD Universe. All files are 320K CBR MP3s, totaling just over 3 GB. A rare bargain, and very fine performances.


I got it now. Makes sense to me. Either way, I'm relaxing with the Opus 9 quartets as I type


----------



## jtbell

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 56447
> 
> 
> Wasn't planning on purchasing anything this month, but at $9.99 for the MP3 set, I couldn't resist!


Thanks for the tip! I downloaded it last night. I was going to buy the Buchberger Quartet's set on Brilliant Classics as a Christmas present to myself, on sale at Prestoclassical for about $46, but I couldn't pass up this deal. Buchberger can wait till next year.

By the way, the booklet is available for free at theclassicalshop:

http://www.theclassicalshop.net/Details.aspx?CatalogueNumber=RN 0378


----------



## Guest

On LP I have this beautiful box and today I bought this CD setbox for about 12 dollars.


----------



## hpowders

The Bach Well-Tempered Clavier, Book Two performed by Gustav Leonhardt, harpsichord.

Ordered from Japan. Have to wait about a month for this baby.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahlerian said:


> Used, for $3.15. It was listed as "Very Good" condition, and I sincerely hope there isn't some huge catch here (like a missing libretto!), but the seller has honored the sale and shipped the item, so all is well so far.


This arrived today! The libretto is present and it is indeed in "Very Good" condition. I'll have to sit down and take the chance to listen soon.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Mahlerian said:


> This arrived today! The libretto is present and it is indeed in "Very Good" condition. I'll have to sit down and take the chance to listen soon.


We'll all be expecting a thorough Mahlerian 'one over' on this.


----------



## Mahlerian

Marschallin Blair said:


> We'll all be expecting a thorough Mahlerian 'one over' on this.


I've heard the work before. I've even heard this recording before...I've just never felt like springing $40+. Opera recordings tend to be quite expensive.


----------



## starthrower

Mahlerian said:


> I've heard the work before. I've even heard this recording before...I've just never felt like springing $40+. Opera recordings tend to be quite expensive.


Buying used opera recordings is a good way to save a ton of money. I'm looking for a copy of Schnittke's Life With An Idiot.


----------



## Guest

(HPowders) Why not this one and at a low cost.


----------



## hpowders

^^^Looks good!!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

_Beethoven Quartet Companion_ with 5 Essays for the introduction. First time in quite a while that I went to Half-Price *Books *and actually walked out with a *BOOK *rather than a CD! 










http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Quartet-Companion-Robert-Winter/dp/0520204204


----------



## senza sordino

First purchase in about six weeks.
Thus completes my Shostakovich Symphonies, though not all in my collection are Petrenko and RLPO. The last few have been, including this one.
DSCH 13
View attachment 56701


Because people here raved about the Fauré String Quartet
It's partner on the disk is César Franck String Quartet
View attachment 56702


Beethoven Middle Quartets
View attachment 56703


----------



## mirepoix

senza sordino said:


> Because people here raved about the Fauré String Quartet
> It's partner on the disk is César Franck String Quartet
> View attachment 56702


The number of times recently I've seen that specific CD in threads here... So much so that it's been in my online shopping basket for a couple of weeks now.
Anyway, hope it lives up to its reputation for you.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Grace Bumbry.*
The song disc I have on L.P

The opera disc ...been searching for years.
So I decide to buy this one.:tiphat:


----------



## violadude

DiesIraeVIX said:


> _Beethoven Quartet Companion_ with 5 Essays for the introduction. First time in quite a while that I went to Half-Price *Books *and actually walked out with a *BOOK *rather than a CD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Quartet-Companion-Robert-Winter/dp/0520204204


Have you read Joseph Kerman's book about Beethoven's quartets, perchance?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

violadude said:


> Have you read Joseph Kerman's book about Beethoven's quartets, perchance?


I haven't but I'm seeing it on Amazon for fairly cheap, I might have to get it! I'm guessing you recommend it?


----------



## violadude

DiesIraeVIX said:


> I haven't but I'm seeing it on Amazon for fairly cheap, I might have to get it! I'm guessing you recommend it?


Yup, it's a very meaty information heavy book. It's also a little bit theory heavy I should let you know, but it's not a dry read at all! If you know how to read chord symbols it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## KenOC

violadude said:


> Have you read Joseph Kerman's book about Beethoven's quartets, perchance?


I certainly have. It's amusing how Kerman dresses up his very personal opinions from time to time in the guise of disinterested analysis. But a good read and a valuable book nonetheless.

Just remember that Kerman puts on his pants one leg at a time like the rest of us.


----------



## violadude

KenOC said:


> I certainly have. It's amusing how Kerman dresses up his very personal opinions from time to time in the guise of disinterested analysis. But a good read and a valuable book nonetheless.


Well, I'd say more like, he gives his opinion and backs up what he's saying with examples from the music. That's not to say I always agree with him though.


----------



## KenOC

violadude said:


> Well, I'd say more like, he gives his opinion and backs up what he's saying with examples from the music. That's not to say I always agree with him though.


Like, for instance, when he says the fugal finale from the Razumovsky #3 is "flatulent" and "barnstorming"? Well, terms of art no doubt! Seriously, though, I like a raw untutored opinion once in a while.


----------



## Taggart

After listening on YT and then finding it gone:


----------



## techniquest

I just bought this box set, and I'm enjoying giving some of it a little spin


----------



## JACE

I have a few LPs featuring Jean-Phillipe Collard (mostly in Ravel works), and his elegant pianism has always impressed me. I found a good deal on this collection of Rachmaninov pieces, so I decided to pull the trigger.










*Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini; Piano Sonata No. 2; Etudes-Tableaux; Variations on a Theme of Corelli / Jean-Phillipe Collard* (Michel Plasson, Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse - in Paganini Rhapsody)

I recently heard Barbirolli conducting Dvořák's Eighth for the first time, after borrowing the CD below from the library. It was so impressive that I decided that I _needed_ a copy of my own :










*Dvořák: Symphony No. 8; Scherzo Capriccioso; 3 Legends / Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra*

While I was at it, I decided to spring for his Seventh and Ninth -- for a complete Dvořák "Big Three" Barbirolli-Hallé trifecta.










*Dvořák: Symphonies Nos. 7 & 9 / Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra*


----------



## scratchgolf

This came somewhat highly recommended. I'm not a huge fan of Mahler or Karajan but I absolutely adore rainbows on black backgrounds. Impossible to resist.


----------



## hpowders

Thanks to dholling's recommendation, I recently ordered Medtner's Piano Concertos 2 and 3.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

scratchgolf said:


> View attachment 57035
> 
> 
> This came somewhat highly recommended. I'm not a huge fan of Mahler or Karajan but I absolutely adore rainbows on black backgrounds. Impossible to resist.


Karajan's treatment of the _Adagio_ just pierces me to the core of my being.

Thumbs up for that performance just for the _Adagio_ _alone_.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> I certainly have. It's amusing how Kerman dresses up his very personal opinions from time to time in the guise of disinterested analysis. But a good read and a valuable book nonetheless.
> 
> Just remember that Kerman puts on his pants one leg at a time like the rest of us.


Exactly. . ._ exactly like _Bertrand Russell in his _History of Western Philosophy_.

Armchair dicta posing as disinterested analysis.


----------



## scratchgolf

The Czech's in the mail. No digital version but also highly recommended so snail mail it is. This friendship is starting to get expensive, Miss MB!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I finally pulled the trigger and picked up this fantastic set of *Brahms Symphonies* by *Leonard Bernistein & the Wiener Philharmoniker.
*







With luck, it will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Itullian

AClockworkOrange said:


> I finally pulled the trigger and picked up this fantastic set of *Brahms Symphonies* by *Leonard Bernistein & the Wiener Philharmoniker.
> *
> View attachment 57050
> 
> With luck, it will arrive tomorrow.


One of my favorites. and good sound.


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> I certainly have. It's amusing how Kerman dresses up his very personal opinions from time to time in the guise of disinterested analysis. But a good read and a valuable book nonetheless.
> 
> Just remember that Kerman puts on his pants one leg at a time like the rest of us.


I jump into mine, two legs at a time.


----------



## EDaddy

Been all up in Janácek's Glagolitic Mass as of late. Two different takes on the work but both excellent in their own right. Dvorak's Te Deum is brand new for me; still absorbing it. The Strauss is quite fresh as I've never heard these piano works before and Scriabin's Symphony #3 is entirely unlike anything else I've ever heard... talk about a symphonist with his own voice! It's like landing on another musical planet... but in a good way. I wonder why this symphony isn't known or appreciated by a wider audience?


----------



## maestro267

Successful day of charity shop CD hunting. Bought two discs, and there were at least six or seven more I could just as easily have bought. I like days like that. Apart from the whole having to choose thing, of course!

Anyway, one of the discs is Volume 4 of Chandos' series of the music of Lennox and Michael Berkeley, this one featuring Michael's Organ and Viola Concertos, and Lennox's Voices of the Night and Symphony No. 2.

The other contains the Third and Seventh Symphonies by Edmund Rubbra.

More journeys through the seldom-trod areas of British orchestral music.


----------



## hpowders

Under the influence of the Saturday Symphony, I just ordered the Sir Colin Davis/Dresden performance of the Elgar First Symphony.


----------



## MagneticGhost

maestro267 said:


> Successful day of charity shop CD hunting. Bought two discs, and there were at least six or seven more I could just as easily have bought. I like days like that. Apart from the whole having to choose thing, of course!
> 
> Anyway, one of the discs is Volume 4 of Chandos' series of the music of Lennox and Michael Berkeley, this one featuring Michael's Organ and Viola Concertos, and Lennox's Voices of the Night and Symphony No. 2.
> 
> The other contains the Third and Seventh Symphonies by Edmund Rubbra.
> 
> More journeys through the seldom-trod areas of British orchestral music.


Nice finds. I'm sure you'll enjoy that Rubbra. 
Come back and tell us about the Michael Berkeley Organ Concerto - I'd be interested to know what it's like.


----------



## MagneticGhost

hpowders said:


> View attachment 57162
> 
> 
> Under the influence of the Saturday Symphony, I just ordered the Sir Colin Davis/Dresden performance of the Elgar First Symphony.


That's the spirit. Don't forget to rush out for your copy of Myaskovsky's 6th so you're right up to date.


----------



## hpowders

MagneticGhost said:


> That's the spirit. Don't forget to rush out for your copy of Myaskovsky's 6th so you're right up to date.


One thing at a time. I'm a very slow learner, especially under the influence of Thanksgiving Spirits.


----------



## starthrower

From Presto Classical:


----------



## arpeggio

*American Masters*






​
For additional information see: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=2470&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=566242

I have one comment to make about the Bates Concerto. While I was listening to it I thought I have heard this concerto before. I went nuts trying to figure it out. After awhile I figured it out. To my ears it sounds just like the John Adams _Violin Concerto_.

Interesting note about Bates. He in another composer who refers to his compositions as sound paintings.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Wonderful music (and terrible album covers). I've heard great things about Szell's Mozart and his LvB "Eroica". They were insanely cheap on sale (Barnes and Noble), so what the heck, I got 'em!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

From sheetmusicplus.com

Leo Brouwer: El Decameron Negro
Nikita Koshkin: The Prince's Toys Suite
Elliott Carter: Shard

More things to learn.


----------



## GioCar

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> From sheetmusicplus.com
> 
> Leo Brouwer: El Decameron Negro
> Nikita Koshkin: The Prince's Toys Suite
> Elliott Carter: Shard
> 
> More things to learn.


Do you play the guitar?
I learnt and I used to play El Decameron Negro quite some years ago, the second piece _La huida de los amantes por el valle de los ecos _was one of my favorites. Amazing piece!


----------



## GioCar

Inspired by the string quartets thread:










Hans Werner Henze - String Quartets 1-5 - Arditti SQ

Will they deserve to be nominated?

For the time being, the 2-CD booklet is one of the most interesting I came across...written by the composer while he was preparing the recording with the Arditti


----------



## SixFootScowl

Could not resist after much research on Beethoven symphony cycles:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

After acquiring the *Brahms Symphonic* cycle two days ago, I started to think about *Bernstein's Beethoven*.

I have been hesitant to purchase another Beethoven Cycle. That being said, I have always allowed myself some wiggle-room - if a cycle is different enough or blows me away then I would consider it.

This brings me to his *Wiener Philharmoniker cycle.* I have this on DVD just as with the Brahms.

The *Wiener-Brahms* has much to answer for here. I have listened to this set rather intensely and I love it. It ranks alongside Otto Klemperer's Philharmonia recordings in my book. These performances caused me to go back and look at his Beethoven recorded with the same forces.

Absence does make the heart grow fonder, having not watched these DVDs at all in some time, I really enjoyed what I viewed (Symphonies 4, 5, and 9).

The 9th Symphony in this set is what tipped the scales on making the purchase as I see-sawed on on the decision. The vocalists, which either make or break the piece for me are excellent and the Adagio is truly outstanding.

Across the Symphonies, just as with the Brahms, he really motivates the orchestra drawing incredible performances.

Just as I found with the Brahms, I anticipate listening to this through my HiFi as opposed to my TV set-up (not at all ideal for music) will prove most rewarding.









To be honest, as I contemplate some culling in my CD collection, the timing of this set is incredible. It has given me the impetus to consider culling Barenboim and Harnoncourt's cycles albeit for differing reasons.
I also received an early Christmas present :angel: an Amazon Gift Card. I receive iTunes gift cards because I always have (my now treasured and discontinued) iPod Classic with me. I appreciated the iTunes cards greatly but I do prefer my music on physical media for home listening so this is definitely an extra special treat.

I haven't decided how to use it yet, though I can say it will be my final Amazon order of 2014.


----------



## Itullian

AClockworkOrange said:


> After acquiring the *Brahms Symphonic* cycle two days ago, I started to think about *Bernstein's Beethoven*.
> 
> I have been hesitant to purchase another Beethoven Cycle. That being said, I have always allowed myself some wiggle-room - if a cycle is different enough or blows me away then I would consider it.
> 
> This brings me to his *Wiener Philharmoniker cycle.* I have this on DVD just as with the Brahms.
> 
> The *Wiener-Brahms* has much to answer for here. I have listened to this set rather intensely and I love it. It ranks alongside Otto Klemperer's Philharmonia recordings in my book. These performances caused me to go back and look at his Beethoven recorded with the same forces.
> 
> Absence does make the heart grow fonder, having not watched these DVDs at all in some time, I really enjoyed what I viewed (Symphonies 4, 5, and 9).
> 
> The 9th Symphony in this set is what tipped the scales on making the purchase as I see-sawed on on the decision. The vocalists, which either make or break the piece for me are excellent and the Adagio is truly outstanding.
> 
> Across the Symphonies, just as with the Brahms, he really motivates the orchestra drawing incredible performances.
> 
> Just as I found with the Brahms, I anticipate listening to this through my HiFi as opposed to my TV set-up (not at all ideal for music) will prove most rewarding.
> 
> View attachment 57327
> 
> 
> To be honest, as I contemplate some culling in my CD collection, the timing of this set is incredible. It has given me the impetus to consider culling Barenboim and Harnoncourt's cycles albeit for differing reasons.
> I also received an early Christmas present :angel: an Amazon Gift Card. I receive iTunes gift cards because I always have (my now treasured and discontinued) iPod Classic with me. I appreciated the iTunes cards greatly but I do prefer my music on physical media for home listening so this is definitely an extra special treat.
> 
> I haven't decided how to use it yet, though I can say it will be my final Amazon order of 2014.
> View attachment 57331


His Beethoven set is wonderful. The analog sound though is not quite as good as the Brahms digital set.
But the set is still a favorite of mine. A lot of heart as usual with Lenny.
Up there with Otto


----------



## JACE

I got paid yesterday, and I'm spending like a drunken sailor on leave...









*Eugene Ormandy conducts 20th Century Classics*
I've been grooving to so much Ormandy lately that I figured I couldn't go wrong with this set.

Here's what included:

















*Rudolf Serkin plays Beethoven*
I have one CD of Serkin playing LvB's "name" sonatas. It's extraordinary. So I figured I'd plunk for the whole enchilada. I've read good things about Serkin's Hammerklavier and his Diabelli Variations. Will give you my impressions shortly.

BTW: the Ormandy-athon continues on this set too. He's the conductor in Serkin's performances of LvB's PC's nos. 1-4.

23 CDs for < $50. It's a good time to be a classical music _aficionado_, no?


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> I got paid yesterday, and I'm spending like a drunken sailor on leave...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eugene Ormandy conducts 20th Century Classics*
> I've been grooving to so much Ormandy lately that I figured I couldn't go wrong with this set.
> 
> Here's what included:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rudolf Serkin plays Beethoven*
> I have one CD of Serkin playing LvB's "name" sonatas. It's extraordinary. So I figured I'd plunk for the whole enchilada. I've read good things about Serkin's Hammerklavier and his Diabelli Variations. Will give you my impressions shortly.
> 
> BTW: the Ormandy-athon continues on this set too. He's the conductor in Serkin's performances of LvB's PC's nos. 1-4.
> 
> 23 CDs for < $50. It's a good time to be a classical music _aficionado_, no?


Yes! Rudolf Serkin was one of the greatest Beethoven and Mozart pianists who ever lived!


----------



## DavidA

hpowders said:


> Yes! Rudolf Serkin was one of the greatest Beethoven and Mozart pianists who ever lived!


Serkin was a tremendous player of the classics. His Beethoven sonatas are chiseled from granite


----------



## MagneticGhost

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








These have been on my wishlist for quite some time and despite having already spent too much money on music this month - I had to grab them as they both went attractively lower priced on Amazon 3rd party sellers.


----------



## starthrower

I've been craving more great vocal music, so I pulled the trigger on these comprehensive sets.










Ms. Baker still very sharp at 80 years old.
[YT]v=fGskxHlFEbg#t=417[/YT]


----------



## hpowders

DavidA said:


> Serkin was a tremendous player of the classics. His Beethoven sonatas are chiseled from granite


I heard him do the Mozart 19th Piano Concerto in F with the Boston Symphony and the third movement had to be repeated. 
Folks were cheering like he was a rock star!


----------



## opus55

Schubert: Symphony No. 4; Overtures in the Italian Style in D major D.590 and in C major D.591








Bizet: Carmen


----------



## brotagonist

2014: Album Order #39

I wasn't going to risk getting parcels in the Christmas mayhem, but my recent interest in the newer Boulez Webern box revealed that the only disc from that set that would really add much to my collection was disc 4. Voilà!









The discontinued Dorothy Dorow disc is simply unaffordable, but this one by Christane Oelze should do very nicely  Yes, I know that I always say that I am not so interested in vocal music  I just have a feeling that this will be a real gem. I can't have only instrumental music  and the texts to quite a lot of the songs are by Stefan George, a poet whose work I'm quite familiar with.


----------



## jtbell

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Wonderful music (and terrible album covers).


You want terrible? I had a CD from this series, with some of Szell's Haydn symphonies, that spelled the composer's name as...


----------



## senza sordino

I bought for my mother for Christmas
Faure Piano Music
View attachment 57409

View attachment 57410


Ravel Piano Concerti, plus fillers
View attachment 57411

View attachment 57412

She likes French piano music. I don't think she has a CD of the Ravel G Major piano concerto. But certainly not this version. I don't know her collection exactly.

and for myself my second version of the Brahms and Stravinsky. My only other version of the Brahms is Heifetz recorded sixty years ago. A lot has changed in that time?
View attachment 57413


----------



## brotagonist

^ Those look like great choices!


----------



## papsrus

A few bargain basement purchases today:

Myaskovsky, Vainberg -- Violin Concertos 
Bernstein Century -- Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, New York Philharmonic
G.A. Pettersson -- Symphonies 5 & 16


----------



## JACE

papsrus said:


> Bernstein Century -- Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, New York Philharmonic
> 
> View attachment 57468


Lenny's _Symphonie fantastique_ is one of my faves. :cheers:


----------



## JACE

senza sordino said:


> and for myself my second version of the Brahms and Stravinsky. My only other version of the Brahms is Heifetz recorded sixty years ago. A lot has changed in that time?
> View attachment 57413


senza, I got this CD recently too. I like the chamber music-like intimacy in the Brahms VC. A lovely interpretation & not at all run-of-the-mill.

I like Hahn's Stravinsky also. I prefer it over Perlman's & Ozawa's reading, the only other version I own.


----------



## JACE

jtbell said:


> You want terrible? I had a CD from this series, with some of Szell's Haydn symphonies, that spelled the composer's name as...
> 
> View attachment 57378


Wow. That's bad. I guess they're too cheap to pay for a Copy Editor.

A few years ago, Blue Note reissued Bobby Hutcherson's album _Oblique_. The album featured Herbie Hancock as one of the sidemen.

Herbie's name was misspelled on the cover. The typo: Herbie *Handcock*.

_"Doh!"_ 

They've since corrected the mistake...


----------



## senza sordino

JACE said:


> senza, I got this CD recently too. I like the chamber music-like intimacy in the Brahms VC. A lovely interpretation & not at all run-of-the-mill.
> 
> I like Hahn's Stravinsky also. I prefer it over Perlman's & Ozawa's reading, the only other version I own.


I listened to the Hilary Hahn CD twice today. I concur, it's a really good version of both concerti. The first movement of the Brahms is nearly five minutes longer than my Heifetz version. As brilliant as Heifetz was, he often showed off his skills instead of showing off the music of Brahms and company.


----------



## Jeff W

String quartets by Joseph Haydn. This time from the Schneider Quartet. Not a complete set, but it does have the Opus 1 & 2 quartets and the string quartet version of 'The Seven Last Words of Christ'. MP3 download from CD Universe for $9.99 at the time of this posting!


----------



## arpeggio

*Barber Stuff*






​
This is the only recording of the complete ballet for Barber's _Cave if Heart (Media)_. There are plenty recordings of the complete ballet for Copland's _Appalachian Spring_. Unfortunately it is out of print. I was able to secure a second hand copy from Amazon. (Note: My wife and I just last week attended a performance of the Martha Graham Company performing both of these ballets.






​
The above are remasters of old 78's. The recordings are not very good. The main feature of the above is that a twenty-five year old Barber is singing _Dover Beach_. He is actually a pretty good singer. Unfortunately this is also out of print. I was able to secure a second hand copy from Amazon. The other neat feature of the above is the oboe soloist in the _Capricorn Concerto_ is none other that Mitch (The sing along guy from the fifties) Miller.


----------



## scratchgolf

Thanks again to JACE for pointing me in the right direction, and for saving me $30. I'm going to take my savings and make a one time donation to the liquor store of my choice.


----------



## Jos

A lover of classical music either died or changed format because the charityshop had new stuff in stock, and I was lucky enough to walk in at the right time. I bought 22 vinyl albums, all in pristine condition. 
Here's four to get a tasting (click to enlarge), the rest I will post in Current Listening !!

View attachment 57506


----------



## scratchgolf

Jos said:


> A lover of classical music either died or changed format because the charityshop had new stuff in stock, and I was lucky enough to walk in at the right time. I bought 22 vinyl albums, all in pristine condition.
> Here's four to get a tasting (click to enlarge), the rest I will post in Current Listening !!
> 
> View attachment 57506


Let's hope they were just downsizing. Quite a score though.


----------



## Jos

Yes, Scratchgolf, downsizing is ofcourse also a possibility that I didn't think of. And I should, according to some in my household....:lol:
Yeah, I was pretty chuffed with todays score, the child in candystore feeling

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I just ordered this. Christmas and Classical? That's what I call a winning combination!


----------



## JACE

scratchgolf said:


> View attachment 57501
> 
> 
> Thanks again to JACE for pointing me in the right direction, and for saving me $30. I'm going to take my savings and make a one time donation to the liquor store of my choice.


Now that's some fine money management, right there.


----------



## JACE

Jos said:


> Yeah, I was pretty chuffed with todays score, the child in candystore feeling


Like Christmas morning when we were kids!


----------



## arpeggio

*Rózsa Film Music*






​
For reviews see:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=10429&name_role1=1&comp_id=81849&bcorder=15&name_id=60742&name_role=3

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/Mar14/Rozsa_film_CHAN10806.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/Jun14/Rozsa_film_CHAN10806.htm


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*I used my Amazon Gift voucher to pick up the following:*


----------



## hpowders

arpeggio said:


> View attachment 57519​
> For reviews see:
> 
> http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=10429&name_role1=1&comp_id=81849&bcorder=15&name_id=60742&name_role=3
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/Mar14/Rozsa_film_CHAN10806.htm
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/Jun14/Rozsa_film_CHAN10806.htm


Rozsa-ni sono buoni!


----------



## Vaneyes

DavidA said:


> Serkin was a tremendous player of the classics. His Beethoven sonatas are chiseled from granite


Then, what are Schnabel's chiseled from?


----------



## Vaneyes

AClockworkOrange said:


> View attachment 57516


Roy's been around forever. Only 63.:tiphat:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Talk about a good day! My wife and I went to Barnes and Noble tonight and I bought two cds in the Sony $4.99 range. One is Tchaikovsky's 4th Symphony as well as Romeo and Juliet Overture. The other cd is Great Mozart Symphonies, consisting of No's 40 and 41.

But pride of place is a box seet, A-Z of Opera. A double cd with some of the most popular arias. The set also has a 762 page book. If it doesn't cover every opera ever written, then it must be pretty close. Not only does it give details and synopses of all the operas it lists, it also has an index of works by the various composers.

The price of all three cds? A princely $20! Not a bad deal!

All this and the Karajan Christmas cd I ordered earlier.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

arpeggio said:


> View attachment 57519​
> For reviews see:
> 
> http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=10429&name_role1=1&comp_id=81849&bcorder=15&name_id=60742&name_role=3
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/Mar14/Rozsa_film_CHAN10806.htm
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/Jun14/Rozsa_film_CHAN10806.htm


I'll get that because I'm a Rozsa fanatic, but I have to say in all honesty that Gumba's last Rozsa endeavor with the_ Theme, Variations, and Finale_ and the _Violin Concerto_ were absolutely _tepid_.

I wish William Stromberg would do the entire score to the _Thief of Baghdad_.


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> Talk about a good day! My wife and I went to Barnes and Noble tonight and I bought two cds in the Sony $4.99 range. One is Tchaikovsky's 4th Symphony as well as Romeo and Juliet Overture. The other cd is Great Mozart Symphonies, consisting of No's 40 and 41.
> 
> But pride of place is a box seet, A-Z of Opera. A double cd with some of the most popular arias. The set also has a 762 page book. If it doesn't cover every opera ever written, then it must be pretty close. Not only does it give details and synopses of all the operas it lists, it also has an index of works by the various composers.
> 
> The price of all three cds? A princely $20! Not a bad deal!
> 
> All this and the Karajan Christmas cd I ordered earlier.
> 
> View attachment 57548


It looks like you did very well! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Albert7

JACE said:


> Wow. That's bad. I guess they're too cheap to pay for a Copy Editor.
> 
> A few years ago, Blue Note reissued Bobby Hutcherson's album _Oblique_. The album featured Herbie Hancock as one of the sidemen.
> 
> Herbie's name was misspelled on the cover. The typo: Herbie *Handcock*.
> 
> _"Doh!"_
> 
> They've since corrected the mistake...


Facepalm. Someone at Blue Note must be having a bad day LOL.


----------



## arpeggio

*British Clarinet Concertos*






​
For additional information:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=808021

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/Nov12/British_clarinet_CHAN10739.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/Jan13/British_clarinet_CHAN10739.htm

Although I agree with all of the above, the only concerto that I am really enthusiastic about is the Finzi and I already have a copy of it: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=7951. I am listening to both recordings. Although there are some slight differences in tempo, phrasing and balance they are both excellent to my ears. The one advantage with the Collins recording is that he is also conducting.

I am not that enthused with the Stanford and Arnold Concertos. That's my problem. Most of you would probably really enjoy these works.


----------



## Jeff W

Doing some Christmas shopping and needed some padding for free shipping. Hilary Hahn playing the Mendelssohn, Shostakovitch, Schoenberg and Sibelius Violin Concertos.


----------



## Itullian

lower strings, woodwinds, warmth.


----------



## Itullian

Bruno....


----------



## GioCar

^^^
Still the greatest recording of the Mozart's late symphonies, imo. 
I've never heard "his" requiem, instead.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Just recently I picked up a couple of relatively inexpensive yet seemingly revered sets of the Vaughan Williams symphonies and Schubert quartets/quintet, along with the Zinman/Tetzlaff reading of the Beethoven violin concerto.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Skilmarilion said:


> View attachment 57642


I know barely anything of RVW. Would this recoring be worth checking out for me as a complete newcomer to his music?


----------



## MagneticGhost

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I know barely anything of RVW. Would this recoring be worth checking out for me as a complete newcomer to his music?


I've not heard it so I can't comment on the Haitink. 
What I would say is you need to listen to Handley for No.7 (Sinfonia Antartica








I'm not so keen on Handley's Sea Symphony though.

This is a great set, very consistent but a bit pricey at the moment - unless you can find it cheap on ebay or something








This is fine (Boult) and you get the Tallis which is absolutely essential for not too many pennies








In fact go away now and listen to the Tallis Fantasia on youtube or something - It is amazing and everyone should know it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MagneticGhost said:


> I've not heard it so I can't comment on the Haitink.
> What I would say is you need to listen to Handley for No.7
> View attachment 57644
> 
> 
> I'm not so keen on Handley's Sea Symphony though.
> 
> This is a great set, very consistent but a bit pricey at the moment - unless you can find it cheap on ebay or something
> View attachment 57645


Thank you very much, MagneticGhost of England. I'll try to find the Thomson/LSO set somewhere in the future when the price is down.  in the meantime, Spotify here I come.....


----------



## MagneticGhost

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Thank you very much, MagneticGhost of England. I'll try to find the Thomson/LSO set somewhere in the future when the price is down.  in the meantime, Spotify here I come.....


Hi - made some small edits so you'll need to re-read. Good luck in your RVW explorations.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MagneticGhost said:


> Hi - made some small edits so you'll need to re-read. Good luck in your RVW explorations.


Oh thanks. I clicked "unlike" and then "like" again just to go with your updated post.


----------



## Skilmarilion

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I know barely anything of RVW. Would this recording be worth checking out for me as a complete newcomer to his music?


Only good things have been said about it on Amazon, and I like Haitink, so it was the set that stood out for me the most.

Like you I'm not that familiar with Vaughan Williams yet ... it seems like you'd be wise to follow MagneticGhost's advice.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Skilmarilion said:


> Only good things have been said about it on Amazon, and I like Haitink, so it was the set that stood out for me the most.
> 
> Like you I'm not that familiar with Vaughan Williams yet ... it seems like you'd be wise to follow MagneticGhost's advice.


I've just listened to a few snippets of that Haitink box on Spotify and it's actually pretty good. Lovely sound reproduction too. 
At a closer look - it also includes the Tallis fantasia - and it's incredibly cheap.
So it looks like you can't go wrong. - I'd still seek out Handley's 7 separately though - Never heard a more powerful version.


----------



## Guest

My latest is an old one and full of nostalgia for me.


----------



## Itullian

I collect Lucia's.


----------



## Guest

Three albums:
Dorati's Mercury recording of Tchaikovsky's Nutcracker - loving it. The sound is wonderful, and it just drips with that overwrought romanticism of Tchaikovsky that I love. I also love Dorati's recording of the 1812 overture.

Then 2 recordings by the "Million Dollar Trio" of Heifetz, Rubinstein, and Feuermann - funny to learn that Rubinstein really couldn't stand Heifetz, and yet still make such heavenly music together. I got the Brahms Piano Trio No. 1 and the Schubert Piano Trio No. 1. Mono recordings with the crackling in the background, but not enough to detract from these masters of their craft.


----------



## Declined

Dvorak's Symphonies- Rowicki with the LSO.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Lots of Klemperer, Mahler, and Choral Music*

Two reasons why I go to half-price books so often, I work a couple blocks down from there and it's easy to go there after I get off. Second, I never know when they receive a new batch of classical CDs, well today they had a whole bunch of new ones. I had to force myself to put back at least 5 CDs that weren't exactly practical purchases.

*The ones I had to put back.* 

Dvorak 8 & 9 (Kubelik) - I already have 8 and 9 by Kertesz
Beethoven 9 (Bernstein, Live Berlin Wall recording) and Zinman/Tonhalle - I own too many 9ths already
Debussy, Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, Printemps (Boulez/Cleveland Orchestra)
Beethoven Piano Concertos 4 & 5 (Kempff/Berlin) - I already have the Fleisher/Szell cycle
Mahler, Des Knaben Wunderhorn (I forgot who it was by) - I feel bad for leaving this one behind. Next time.

*Here's the ones I did get, however.*

*Mahler - Das Lied Von Der Erde* *(Klemperer - Ludwig, Wunderlich)*

I already have the one by Reiner, but I went on Amazon and read the ecstatic reviews for Klemperer's, I had to get it. Listened to the first movement, I have to agree with them. It's amazing.










*Mahler - Symphony No. 3 Live (Abbado, Berliner)*

Finally I have M3, it's been a long time coming.










*Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem (Klemperer, Schwarzkopf, Fischer-Dieskau)*










*Debussy - La Mer, Nocturnes, Jeux, Rhapsodie pour clarinette et orchestre (Boulez/Cleveland)*

Some may remember I purchased this a couple months or so back, but I never followed up on what happened. The eBay seller sent me the incorrect CD with the correct case.


----------



## Woodduck

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Two reasons why I go to half-price books so often, I work a couple blocks down from there and it's easy to go there after I get off. Second, I never know when they receive a new batch of classical CDs, well today they had a whole bunch of new ones. I had to force myself to put back at least 5 CDs that weren't exactly practical purchases.
> 
> *The ones I had to put back.*
> 
> Dvorak 8 & 9 (Kubelik) - I already have 8 and 9 by Kertesz
> Beethoven 9 (Bernstein, Live Berlin Wall recording) and Zinman/Tonhalle - I own too many 9ths already
> Debussy, Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, Printemps (Boulez/Cleveland Orchestra)
> Beethoven Piano Concertos 4 & 5 (Kempff/Berlin) - I already have the Fleisher/Szell cycle
> Mahler, Des Knaben Wunderhorn (I forgot who it was by) - I feel bad for leaving this one behind. Next time.
> 
> *Here's the ones I did get, however.*
> 
> *Mahler - Das Lied Von Der Erde* *(Klemperer - Ludwig, Wunderlich)*
> 
> I already have the one by Reiner, but I went on Amazon and read the ecstatic reviews for Klemperer's, I had to get it. Listened to the first movement, I have to agree with them. It's amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mahler - Symphony No. 3 Live (Abbado, Berliner)*
> 
> Finally I have M3, it's been a long time coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem (Klemperer, Schwarzkopf, Fischer-Dieskau)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Debussy - La Mer, Nocturnes, Jeux, Rhapsodie pour clarinette et orchestre (Boulez/Cleveland)*
> 
> Some may remember I purchased this a couple months or so back, but I never followed up on what happened. The eBay seller sent me the incorrect CD with the correct case.


Great choices. My two cents? For me the Klemperer Brahms and Mahler are both irreplaceable. The Brahms is one of those performances that make you feel that you're just hearing the work itself, not someone's take on it. Fischer-D. and Schwarzkopf are both at their (unmannered) best. In _Das Lied_ Klemperer is again natural and complete, less apt than some to try to drain every hyperintense gesture dry but unfailingly "right," much as he is in his reading of Mahler's "Ressurection." Wunderlich makes the tenor solos more beautiful than anyone else, and Ludwig is in a class with Ferrier and Baker in vocal beauty and understanding.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Woodduck said:


> Great choices. My two cents? For me the Klemperer Brahms and Mahler are both irreplaceable. The Brahms is one of those performances that make you feel that you're just hearing the work itself, not someone's take on it. Fischer-D. and Schwarzkopf are both at their (unmannered) best. In _Das Lied_ Klemperer is again natural and complete, less apt than some to try to drain every hyperintense gesture dry but unfailingly "right," much as he is in his reading of Mahler's "Ressurection." Wunderlich makes the tenor solos more beautiful than anyone else, and Ludwig is in a class with Ferrier and Baker in vocal beauty and understanding.


Thank you for that, Woodduck. I completely get what you mean about Otto's Brahms _Requiem_, the music just flows effortlessly. I'm also glad to hear your praise for Klemperer's DLVDE, I could tell from the 1st Mvt that it was special. I haven't quite heard enough interpretations of _Das Lied Von Der Erde_ to affirm your assessment yet on my own. Your knowledge of anything musical is exponentially more than mine (_especially_ with regards to singers, something I'm clueless about), so as always, I appreciate your opinions.


----------



## Woodduck

Itullian said:


> I collect Lucia's.


A menage a beaucoup? As long as Lucia and Lucia and Lucia and Lucia and Lucia don't object, why not?


----------



## arpeggio

*Center City Brass Quintet*






​
For additional information see: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=91225

I could not locate any reviews so dear reader you will have to tolerate may biased observations.

The real awesome work on this CD is Michael Tilson Thomas' _Street Song_. Until I heard a live performance of this work with the United States Marine Corps Band, I had no idea that Mr. Thomas was a composer. There are two versions of the this work: One for brass ensemble and one for brass quintet. This is the only one of the brass quintet version. This is probably the strongest work on the CD.

I have the following recording of the brass ensemble version:






​
For additional information see: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=539253

I checked out the thread and I slipped up and never submitted a post about this recording. Also some great music on it as well.


----------



## JACE

I just ordered _*Lazar Berman: The Deutsche Grammophon Recordings*_.










I've wanted this set since it was released back in July. Just now, I found an incredible deal that I couldn't pass up. 

Here's what's included:


----------



## arpeggio

*More Band Stuff*






​
As I have stated in another thread, I will be performing the Roger Cicy _Galilean Moons_ this weekend.

I could never find a good performance of it on You Tube. The rhythms in the work are very challenging to execute. After searching I found the above CD at: http://www.dixieclassic.com/Markcustom_new/Menu2_ViewAlbum.asp?CDNum=2550-MCD

Even though this is the best performance it is a still a little rough. A very challenging work to perform.

The whole CD is very interesting diverse selection from conservative contemporary tonal works to two avant-garde ones: _Walking Angels_ (Note: The composer, David Gillingham, is normally very conservative. This work pushes the envelope) and Lewis Nelson's _The Quality of Mercy_.

Although I like the music of Francis MacBeth, I have never cared for his transcription of the third movement of Hanson _Romantic Symphony_. I have performed this transcription and the original several times.

The last work on the first movement of Boris Kozhevnikov's _Symphony No. 3 for Band_. It is a shame that they only performed one movement (Band's have a bad habit of frequently performing only one movement of a symphony, when the entire symphony is available). All is not lost. I found the following link to a performance of the entire Symphony with the United State Marine Band: https://andypease.wordpress.com/category/composers/kozhevnikov-boris/


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*BRAHMS - The Complete Quintets. Two String Quintets, Clarinet and Piano Quintet - Berlin Philharmonic Octet*

My current attempt to own all of Brahms' significant chamber music. Found this on Amazon for really cheap.


----------



## arpeggio

*Brahms Complete Chamber Music*



DiesIraeVIX said:


> *BRAHMS - The Complete Quintets. Two String Quintets, Clarinet and Piano Quintet - Berlin Philharmonic Octet*
> 
> My current attempt to own all of Brahms' significant chamber music. Found this on Amazon for really cheap.


Brillaint Classics has a nice set of the complete chamber works of Brahms that is very eonomical. Twelve CD's for only $48.99 from Arkive: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=809317

From Amazon one can secure a copy for under $25: http://www.amazon.com/Brahms-Complete-Chamber-Music-Pauk/dp/B00CLHMJOK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1417887270&sr=8-4&keywords=Brilliant+classics+brahms


----------



## SixFootScowl

This is very nice. Violin backed with acoustic guitar. I cannot find this on the internet or anywhere, but picked it up for 50 cents at the library sale. It looks home made from a computer printer.

The words inside the CD cover say (hopefully I spelled it all correctly),

"Al de melodieen op deze Cd zijn van oorsprong orkestwerken van Klassieke komponisten. De charme van deze opnames bestaat echter uit hun sobere arrangementen. Hierdoor komt de kracht van deze komposities volledig tot hun recht."

Google translator detects Dutch, which translates to this,

"All the melodies on this CD originate orchestral works of classical composers. The charm of these recordings, however, is their austere arrangements. Thus the power of these compositions come into their own."


----------



## starthrower

Japanese import


----------



## joen_cph

Friedrich Cerha: String Quartets 1-3, Hölderlin Fragments

Holy mackerel -
this is intense music, such as in Quartet no.3 and the Hölderlin cycle.


----------



## senza sordino

I've just made a large purchase from Amazon and it arrived yesterday. My birthday and Christmas present to myself and I'm due to receive a signing bonus / compensation cheque from the government (from last summer's strike) so I made the following purchases

RVW Symphonies.

View attachment 57962


Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninov 2 piano concerti. I didn't have any version of the Tchaikovsky and no recordings of Van Cliburn

View attachment 57963


Brahms string chamber music, string quartets, string quintets and string sextets, piano and clarinet quintets

View attachment 57964


Stravinsky Greek Ballets

View attachment 57965


Ravi Shankar sitar concerti plus other music. I had this music in my hand 20 years ago in a record shop, but I never bought it. I've been thinking about it ever since.

View attachment 57929


Fifteen disks in total, lots of listening to get to


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Hey Senza Sordino, may I ask which Brahms set you bought? For some reason, the picture-attachment isn't working for me. Is it by chance by the Amadeus Quartet?


----------



## joen_cph

JACE said:


> I just ordered _*Lazar Berman: The Deutsche Grammophon Recordings*_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've wanted this set since it was released back in July. Just now, I found an incredible deal that I couldn't pass up.
> 
> Here's what's included:


That Rachmaninov _Corelli Variations_ is so difficult to find & a very good performance. I´m still looking for an LP/CD alternative to my old cassette version.


----------



## senza sordino

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Hey Senza Sordino, may I ask which Brahms set you bought? For some reason, the picture-attachment isn't working for me. Is it by chance by the Amadeus Quartet?


Yes, the Amadeus Quartet. The pictures are sometimes there and sometimes not there. TC has been crashing on me this morning, including twice while I was trying to post.


----------



## JACE

joen_cph said:


> That Rachmaninov _Corelli Variations_ is so difficult to find & a very good performance. I´m still looking for an LP/CD alternative to my old cassette version.


joen, I've not yet heard Berman's _Corelli Variations_. I'll report back when I have. 

However, I can recommend Jean-Philippe Collard's recording of the _Corelli Variations_:










This 2-CD set is another recent purchase of mine, and I've enjoyed it very much.


----------



## starthrower

Now back in my collection. A warhorse, but a charming one!










Added this one as well.


----------



## MaxB

Schubert: Moments Musicaux, Sonata In Bb / Clifford Curzon


----------



## techniquest

Picked up this Bernstein Mahler symphonies set second hand and really cheap the other day. Wow!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

techniquest said:


> Picked up this Bernstein Mahler symphonies set second hand and really cheap the other day. Wow!
> 
> View attachment 57978


Man I wish I got my hands on that before you did


----------



## bejart

Being on vacation for 2 weeks made it difficult to post here, but it didn't stop me from buying these ---


----------



## bejart

Or these ---


----------



## bejart

As well as these ---


----------



## JACE

techniquest said:


> Picked up this Bernstein Mahler symphonies set second hand and really cheap the other day. Wow!
> 
> View attachment 57978


AWESOME music and music-making!!!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Definitely my last musical purchase until after xmas. Got it for £16 on third party seller and just had to buy it to compliment the Teldec and ensure Le Grande Macabre was in my collection.


----------



## SixFootScowl

In the spirit of the season (2 disc set):


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 58016
> 
> 
> Definitely my last musical purchase until after xmas. Got it for £16 on third party seller and just had to buy it to compliment the Teldec and ensure Le Grande Macabre was in my collection.


Is this for meeeeee?

Unfortunately I haven't much money to be buying myself or anyone else stuff at the moment, but that will soon change.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Mozart - The Great Piano Concertos, Vol. 1 - No.'s 19, 20, 21, 23, 24* (Alfred Brendel - Neville Marriner)

I've read Brendel was a great Mozart interpreter, anyone have any thoughts on this recording?


----------



## Albert7

I'm interested in knowing how many of this thread is based off recordings bought on vinyl, CD, or downloads? Perhaps people should add the source of where they got their recordings.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

albertfallickwang said:


> I'm interested in knowing how many of this thread is based off recordings bought on vinyl, CD, or downloads? Perhaps people should add the source of where they got their recordings.


Sheet music and scores also, that's often something I like to buy.


----------



## starthrower

Purchased on CD.

Featuring Joan Sutherland










Lili Boulanger Works For Choir & Orchestra










Composers Conducting Their Own Works








6 disc box :


----------



## Vaneyes

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Mozart - The Great Piano Concertos, Vol. 1 - No.'s 19, 20, 21, 23, 24* (Alfred Brendel - Neville Marriner)
> 
> I've read Brendel was a great Mozart interpreter, *anyone have any thoughts on this recording*?


20 & 24 (rec. 1973 - '75) are still my starters.:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Another Messiah for my collection. Have been wanting this one for some time and last nights Messiah concert inspired me to get it:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

starthrower said:


> Purchased on CD.
> 
> Featuring Joan Sutherland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lili Boulanger Works For Choir & Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Composers Conducting Their Own Works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 disc box :


That last one is superb!


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I've been listening to the samples for weeks now. I had to get it!
I got it at a great price from Importcds.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> I've been listening to the samples for weeks now. I had to get it!
> I got it at a great price from Importcds.


What was the price?


----------



## starthrower

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What was the price?


They sell it for 48.42 in US dollars. Plus I got another 10 percent off during their sale.
Came to 43.58 http://www.importcds.com/music/2627...dt-aural-documents-box-1-composers-conductors


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

starthrower said:


> They sell it for 48.42 in US dollars. Plus I got another 10 percent off during their sale.
> Came to 43.58 http://www.importcds.com/music/2627...dt-aural-documents-box-1-composers-conductors


Ah....still out of my price range


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> Another Messiah for my collection. Have been wanting this one for some time and last nights Messiah concert inspired me to get it:


Do you have the first Colin Davis?


----------



## omega

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Mahler - Symphony No. 3 Live (Abbado, Berliner)*
> 
> Finally I have M3, it's been a long time coming.


Great choice!

........


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> Do you have the first Colin Davis?


No but I have heard that there is a Colin Davis Messiah that is very good. Am checking it out right here.


----------



## Markbridge

I must be getting on a Zinman kick. I recently picked up his Mahler cycle when ArkivMusic had it on sale.









And I ordered his Beethoven box over the weekend from Presto Classical.









His Mahler is recorded in SACD. I am seriously considering adding a SACD player to my system in 2015. Would be curious to hear from those who have upgraded to SACD and whether or not you felt it was worth the upgrade.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Markbridge said:


> I must be getting on a Zinman kick. I recently picked up his Mahler cycle when ArkivMusic had it on sale.
> 
> And I ordered his Beethoven box over the weekend from Presto Classical.
> 
> View attachment 58145


Sweet. I was eyeballing that set too. It has a ton of great Beethoven Works and I have Zinman's symphony cycle in my scope to purchase someday. The Choral Fantasy is a delightful work, in three movements, the first all piano, the second piano and orchestra, and the third adds vocals. Wonderful melody to get for an ear pet (I don't say earworm if it is a nice one).


----------



## Dave Whitmore

This arrived in the mail today, finally. I'll be listening to it later!


----------



## Markbridge

Florestan said:


> Sweet. I was eyeballing that set too. It has a ton of great Beethoven Works and I have Zinman's symphony cycle in my scope to purchase someday. The Choral Fantasy is a delightful work, in three movements, the first all piano, the second piano and orchestra, and the third adds vocals. Wonderful melody to get for an ear pet (I don't say earworm if it is a nice one).


Presto has it for less than $29 including shipping; even cheaper than Amazon. Considering it includes the symphonies, concertos, and the Choral Fantasy all for less then $30, I'd say that's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Albert7

Markbridge said:


> I must be getting on a Zinman kick. I recently picked up his Mahler cycle when ArkivMusic had it on sale.
> 
> View attachment 58144
> 
> 
> And I ordered his Beethoven box over the weekend from Presto Classical.
> 
> View attachment 58145
> 
> 
> His Mahler is recorded in SACD. I am seriously considering adding a SACD player to my system in 2015. Would be curious to hear from those who have upgraded to SACD and whether or not you felt it was worth the upgrade.


i don't have a SACD player or any discs but I owned a DVD Audio recording of a Sheryl Crow album and it sounded no different than the CD version to me. Honestly, SACD seems to be only better for multi-channel playback and ease of setup.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Markbridge said:


> And I ordered his Beethoven box over the weekend from Presto Classical.
> 
> View attachment 58145


What are the tempos like on this Beethoven box? Just curious as Beethoven was allegedly very fussy about tempo choices.


----------



## Itullian

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What are the tempos like on this Beethoven box? Just curious as Beethoven was allegedly very fussy about tempo choices.


Fast with thin strings.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Itullian said:


> Fast with thin strings.


Oh I might look into this 

You prefer slow to fast though, don't you?


----------



## Itullian

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh I might look into this
> 
> You prefer slow to fast though, don't you?


Yeah, generally I do, middle to slower. like Walter, Klempy. But I like faster where its appropriate to.
I just prefer gravitas and a grand approach in Beethoven.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

More Half-Price Books purchases.

*Mahler 9 - Benjamin Zander, Philharmonia Orchestra*

I was actually gonna pass on this, but I read the reviews and there is some glowing praise for Zander's M9. I've honestly never even thought about Zander and Mahler together.










*Mozart - String Quartets, No. 15, No. 17 "The Hunt", and No. 19 "Dissonance" - Emerson Quartet*

Another highly reviewed disc. Can't wait to listen.










*Beethoven Symphony 9 "Ode to Freedom" 1989 Berlin Wall Performance, Leonard Bernstein - DVD*

Last time I passed up on the CD recording of this performance, but I had to get the recorded performance on DVD. It's history, after all. Do you see how I rationalize things with myself?! I'm terrible.


----------



## science

As I boasted earlier during the chat:

View attachment 58243


----------



## arpeggio

*Oboe, Bassoon & Piano Trios*






​
For additional information see:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1035720

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/Mar14/Francaix_Poulenc_trios_90318276.htm

I concur with the above review. I love this CD. When I listen to Mathias Baier, the supburb bassoonist, I see why I ended up a pension auditor with the government.


----------



## Haydn man

A recent download via iTunes. I seem to have settled on downloads or secondhand CD's as my sources of new music.
I just need to decide on either a networked hard drive or an Apple Time Capsule as an alternative to storing on the Mac


----------



## hpowders

I just ordered the Sibelius 6th and 7th Symphonies plus Tapiola with Vänskä.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

hpowders said:


> I just ordered the Sibelius 6th and 7th Symphonies plus Tapiola with Vänskä.
> 
> Looking forward to it!


If you're already used to the Ormandy, I hope you're not too put off by the way Vänskä conducts the last bar of the 7th where he makes sure to adhere to the score. Ormandy I believe adds a trumpet to the violin line and a fermata on the last chord.


----------



## scratchgolf

I finally pulled the trigger on the Complete Piano Sonatas and Concertos/Brendel

In addition, I just bought 4 books from Amazon

-_The Devil's Music Master_ - Furtwangler
-_Beethoven: Anguish and Triumph_
-_Schubert: The Music and the Man_
-_Gustav Mahler_ by Bruno Walter


----------



## hpowders

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> If you're already used to the Ormandy, I hope you're not too put off by the way Vänskä conducts the last bar of the 7th where he makes sure to adhere to the score. Ormandy I believe adds a trumpet to the violin line and a fermata on the last chord.


Okay. Thanks for the warning!

By the way, I find the ending of Sibelius 7 maddening. I have yet to hear any interpretation that makes it sound completely satisfying. Perhaps, that's just the way Sibelius wrote it.

I have Davis/BSO, Karajan/Philharmonia, Gibson/Scottish National and of course the Ormandy.

Do you know of any other performance that makes the ending of Sibelius 7 completely overwhelming in intensity?


----------



## scratchgolf

Another from our last group session.


----------



## Guest

I am glad that I have now the Klemperer recordings on CD,no problems anymore with bad pressings..


----------



## Morimur

These were my last two purchases for a total of $32.78...


----------



## maestro267

*Sir Peter Maxwell Davies*: The Beltane Fire, The Turn of the Tide, Sunday Morning, Threnody on a Plainsong for Michael Vyner, Sir Charles his Pavan
BBC Philharmonic/Maxwell Davies

Interesting collection of orchestral works from the early 1990s, including a 38-minute work originally intended as a ballet.


----------



## arpeggio

*Nigel Hess*












​
For Additional Information see:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=20247

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=937748

In spite of some positive reviews to my ears Nigel Hess' music is derivative and unoriginal.

It appears to me that successful contemporary tonal composers still succeed in achieving a unique sound world. One of my favorites is the late 20th Century British composer George Lloyd. Even though his music is very tonal it still has an original sound.

In my experience a mediocre composer just rehashes what others have done and there is nothing in their music that is unique. I find this particularly true of the secondary composers of the classical period. There are certain mannerisms, scale patterns, chord progressions and arpeggio patterns that where very common in the music of that period. P. D Q. Bach did a marvelous job a satirizing these conventions. What made Mozart and Haydn so great is how they employed the same techniques and still create a unique original sound world.

Now we come to the music of Nigel Hess. When one steals from one source it is plagiarism, when one steals from many sources it is research. This is very well researched music. In over two hours of music I rarely heard any original ideas. But overall this is really mediocre music. He totally reuses one popular music cliché after another. I know some here, many whom I respect, make this accusation about John Williams (I do not necessarily agree with this assessment). To my ears Mr. Hess is even weaker than Mr. Williams. He is big composer for British Television. One of the works is a medley of themes he composed for various British Detective Shows. He employs all of these marvelous musical colors and the final results is grey.

The one positive note I could say about Hess is that he is a superb orchestrator (since this is band music, maybe bandstrator would be a more accurate term).

The performance and recording of the Central Band of the Air Force is excellent.

The performance of the London Symphony Orchestra Winds has some weak spots. I want to shoot the solo cornetist.

I made the mistake of purchasing these CD's without looking for any samples on You Tube. Boy that was a mistake. Before I would acquire any of his stuff I would check out You Tube. You may agree with the positive reviews.


----------



## science

I have often admitted to possessing a greater than average humility, and as such it is with no intention of hurting any Schaudenfreudian feelings that I come to boast of my haul taken on the occasion of a Christmas sale at my favorite classical CD shop.

View attachment 58475
View attachment 58476


The cover art suggests that I need to reconsider my angelology.

View attachment 58477
View attachment 58478
View attachment 58479


This is a start.


----------



## science

View attachment 58482


Got on my wishlist because of BWV 4's appearance on our last chat.

View attachment 58480


Imagine that. Specifically for people like me.

View attachment 58481
View attachment 58483
View attachment 58484


----------



## science

View attachment 58485
View attachment 58487


That is the haul.


----------



## senza sordino

From Amazon, I bought my gf The Very Best of Fleetwood Mac, and I got a reference book for work. But I couldn't resist getting for myself included in that purchase.

Bach Lute Suites
View attachment 58488


LvB Piano Concerti 4&5
View attachment 58489


----------



## Pugg

​This 10 disc set is a remembering of the voices from my Country.
Some made it to world stages, some stayed famous in our small country.
Very valuable for voice collectors.


----------



## starthrower

This Hanssler CD also includes works by Kurtag and Schoenberg.










Giving this obscure Hungarian composer a try.










I heard some of Muczynski's chamber music on the radio this past week
and I was impressed. BTW, this CD retails for under 3 dollars at Amazon.


----------



## SONNET CLV

I couldn't resist this, a "Weekend Special" at ArkivMusik :

*Decca - Vienna Philharmonic - The Orchestral Edition*
Wiener Philharmoniker 
Release Date: 12/09/2014 
Label: Decca Catalog #: 002227902 
Number of Discs: 65 
Recorded in: Stereo






As if I really need more CDs. Still ...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

SONNET CLV said:


> I couldn't resist this, a "Weekend Special" at ArkivMusik :
> 
> *Decca - Vienna Philharmonic - The Orchestral Edition*
> Wiener Philharmoniker
> Release Date: 12/09/2014
> 
> Label: Decca Catalog #: 002227902
> Number of Discs: 65
> Recorded in: Stereo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if I really need more CDs. Still ...


I absolutely love that commercial! _;D_

-- and ending it with Karajan's Decca/VPO _Zarathustra_ which was used in Kubrick's_ 2001_-- how perfect in every way.

Beautiful set.


----------



## Guest

I haven't purchased it yet, but Mr HPowders has convinced me to get the complete Bach 'Cello Suites played by Queyras. As soon as I can wangle his address, I'll be sending him (Mr Powders) the bill. Cheers!


----------



## JACE

Earlier today, I found 3 LPs and one CD at Goodwill:









Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 / Ormandy, Philadelphia O









Liszt - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 / Entremont, Ormandy, Philadelphia O









Liszt - Favorite Melodies of Liszt: Liebestraum / Entremont









Grieg, Schumann - Piano Concertos / Zimerman, Karajan, Berlin PO


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Beethoven, Late String Quartets, Vol. 1 - Op. 127, 130, 133, 135*

Quartetto Italiano. Thought I'd supplement my Takacs Beethoven Cycle with some Q.Italiano.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

hpowders said:


> Okay. Thanks for the warning!
> 
> By the way, I find the ending of Sibelius 7 maddening. I have yet to hear any interpretation that makes it sound completely satisfying. Perhaps, that's just the way Sibelius wrote it.
> 
> I have Davis/BSO, Karajan/Philharmonia, Gibson/Scottish National and of course the Ormandy.
> 
> Do you know of any other performance that makes the ending of Sibelius 7 completely overwhelming in intensity?


I must say, I think Ormany ruined the ending. :lol:
I love the cold freshness of Vänskä and other recordings which _adhere to the score._
There is this recording of a live performance made by Sakari Oramo and the Vienna Philharmonic of the 7th, 5th and 1st symphonies which are by far the best performances I've _ever_ heard of Sibelius's music which is brimming with overwhelming intensity, including at the end of the 7th. It's a shame Oramo's CD releases aren't half as exciting.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rameau*: Keyboard Works, w. Marcelle Meyer, piano (rec.1953, 24/96 remastered 2009).










Related:

http://www.warnerclassics.com/rameau-2014-250th-anniversary/news/1103


----------



## opus55

Found a like-new condition used copy for $4.99


----------



## Guest

I just bought this set of marvelous masses .I know them almost from chilhood on and are very dear to me.


----------



## SixFootScowl

On the Haydn masses, I have the Missa Brevis and it is wonderful..

I tried taking CDs out of the library to save money but liked this one so much that I had to buy it. Some diligent searching on Amazon produced one for a penny plus shipping:


----------



## Guest

The fith symphony with Maazel is realy exiting and very well recorded.


----------



## JACE

Just snagged a great deal off eBay:









*Bax: The Symphonies / Vernon Handley, BBC PO*

Sometimes the plum falls off the tree and goes right into your hands.


----------



## Jeff W

After hearing much gushing about this set, I finally broke down and bought it. Anne-Sophie Mutter playing and conducting the Mozart Violin Concertos and the Sinfonia Concertante K. 364 (with Yuri Bashmet on viola).


----------



## starthrower

JACE said:


> Just snagged a great deal off eBay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bax: The Symphonies / Vernon Handley, BBC SO*
> 
> Sometimes the plum falls off the tree and goes right into your hands.


I kinda wish I had bought that set instead of the Bryden Thompson set, because the sound isn't too great on the Thompson set.


----------



## arpeggio

*Skalkottas*







​
For additional information:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=76057

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2003/Sept03/SKALKOTTASc_Lhigg.htm

What fascinates me about Skalkottas' music is how it incorporates Greek Folk Music within a 12-tone medium. One can actually hear whistleable tunes within these works.


----------



## Albert7

Finally picked up the "controversial" Lara St. John's Works for Violin Solo by Bach (the subject of discussion on a sexuality thread here):









and also the complete Bartok string quartet as played by the Belcea Quartet:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

albertfallickwang said:


> Finally picked up the "controversial" Lara St. John's Works for Violin Solo by Bach (the subject of discussion on a sexuality thread here):
> 
> View attachment 58871
> 
> 
> and also the complete Bartok string quartet as played by the Belcea Quartet:
> 
> View attachment 58872


A 'like' for the great cover if not for the violin playing itself. _;_D


----------



## Albert7

Marschallin Blair said:


> A 'like' for the great cover if not for the violin playing itself. _;_D


LOL I am going to listen to her disc without any qualms  Of course I own another album by her ... her Re:Bach album.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

starthrower said:


> I kinda wish I had bought that set instead of the Bryden Thompson set, because the sound isn't too great on the Thompson set.


What system are you listening to this stuff on? The Chandos engineering on the Thomson sounds fantastic-- especially with the First and Third symphonies.

The Handley sounds very good, but the miking is completely different with a lot of the textures being more recessed and not so up front.

I love both sets.

But for the second movement of the First and the first movement of the Third-- its unquestionably the Thomson for me--- sound, balancing, and performance.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

albertfallickwang said:


> LOL I am going to listen to her disc without any qualms  Of course I own another album by her ... her Re:Bach album.


I really got a kick out of how many people thundered down such gigantic howling curses over the cover a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## starthrower

Marschallin Blair said:


> What system are you listening to this stuff on? The Chandos engineering on the Thomson sounds fantastic-- especially with the First and Third symphonies.
> 
> The Handley sounds very good, but the miking is completely different with a lot of the textures being more recessed and not so up front.
> 
> I love both sets.
> 
> But for the second movement of the First and the first movement of the Third-- its unquestionably the Thomson for me--- sound, balancing, and performance.


A while back I was listening to the set on my car stereo. It sounded a bit hard, with not much warmth. Will have to revisit the music on my home system, which is pretty decent. B&W speakers, Marantz CD player, PS Audio amp


----------



## Marschallin Blair

starthrower said:


> A while back I was listening to the set on my car stereo. It sounded a bit hard, with not much warmth. Will have to revisit the music on my home system, which is pretty decent. B&W speakers, Marantz CD player, PS Audio amp


_Oh God yeah!_-- Hear it at _home_!!!! Bigger drivers mean more air displacement-- you need to be _enveloped_ in this densely-textured music.

I listen to this on B&W 802's, with an Emotiva XPA-5 amp and a Sony SCD-XA5400ES CD player.


----------



## Itullian

No more purchases for me until the new year.


----------



## hpowders

^^^Easier said than done!! 

I was expecting an Amazon gift certificate for Christmas. I got stale ground coffee instead.

No justice! No peace!


----------



## SixFootScowl

I was going to quit purchasing CDs until the new year but this was too good of a deal at $12.57 shipped:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I thought I had knocked purchases on the head for the year but there is no difference in ordering now or later. The money has been set aside and the items have been sat waiting so I thought why wait?

One key composer on my list is Janacek, thanks again to the the Saturday Symphony series which has already hooked me on Honegger previously. Following on from the Glagolitic Mass, my starting points I would imagine are pretty standard:




















*The Cunning Little Vixen *was a straight forward choice thanks to YouTube, particularly in my choice of visual recording. The trailer caught my eye immediately. The Mackerras CD has been recommended to me by a number of people so I went with the flow and after listening to samples/YouTube took the advice.

The Double Decca Collection is another collection which came highly recommended to me, again on the back of Mackerras and the Wiener Philharmoniker. After listening to more samples, it was a no-brainer.















This recording of *Richard Strauss' Die Frau Ohne Schatten* is one I have been thinking about for a fair while, thanks largely to the presence of the wonderful Inge Borkh. This edition, on Brilliant Classics was at the right price so I decided to finally purchase it.

I bought *Composers at the Pain: York Bowen & Franz Reizenstein* primarily for York Bowen's recordings. The opportunity to hear him play his own compositions was too good to pass. The wonderful thing is that this disc is an auto-rip disc on Amazon. Franz Reizenstein may prove to be an excellent bonus discovery. This collection is very rewarding.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

_(Continued)_
My final purchases were inspired by JACE's recent listenings to the works of Arnold Bax tiphat and my own subsequent listing to Bax's String Quartets.

A contemporary of York Bowen, Arnold Bax is one of my favourite British Composers.



























The *Orchestral Works (Volume 2)* is a wonderful collection of works, featuring performances by both Vernon Handley and Bryden Thomson. This series of recordings is invaluable if you enjoy Bax's Orchestral oeuvre.

The second disc features *The Bard of Dimbovitza, Concertante for Piano (Left-Hand) & Orchestra* and *In Memoriam.* Again, Vernon Handley with the BBC Philharmonic are on hand to bring forth Bax's music. I cannot wait for these to arrive.


----------



## SixFootScowl

This digital download of 276 tracks from Amazon for a whole 99 cents:









Here is what the set includes:

Jephtha: English Chamber Orchestra, Johannes Somary, Maureen Forrester, Reri Grist, Helen Watts & Alexander Young;

Saul: Vienna Sym Orch, Copenhagen Boys Choir, Mogens Wöldike, Laurence Dutoit, Herbert Handt, Thomas Hemsley, Erling Thorborg, Jennifer Vyvyan & Helen Watts;

Judas Maccabaeus: English Chamber Orchestra, Wandsworth School Boys' Choir, Johannes Somary, Heather Harper & John Shirley-Quirk;

Semele: English Chamb Orch, J Somary, S Armstrong, J Diaz, E Fleet, J McCarthy, K Miller, F Palmer, N Taylor, R Tear & H Watts;

Theodora: English Chamb Orch, Johannes Somary, Amor Artis Chamber Choir, Maureen Forrester, Heather Harper, John Lawrenson & Maureen Lehane* <tenorAlexander Young;

Messiah: English Chamb Orch, Amor Artis Chamb Choir, J Somary, Justino Diaz, Yvonne Minton, Margaret Price & Alexander Young;

Total size is 1.7 GB for 276 tracks


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Florestan said:


> I was going to quit purchasing CDs until the new year but this was too good of a deal at $12.57 shipped:


That is usually a lot more expensive!!!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

More warhorse string quartets, I'm afraid!

*DVD of the Alban Berg Quartet playing Beethoven* - 
- Op. 18 - No. 1, 3, & 4
- Op. 130 (played with the revised Finale, not the Grosse Fuge, unfortunately)
- Op. 131 (!)
- Op. 74 "Harp"










*Schubert String Quartets 13 "Rosamunde" and 14 "Death and the Maiden" - Alban Berg Quartet*


----------



## SixFootScowl

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That is usually a lot more expensive!!!


Yes and there are two more sets available at that price.


----------



## ahammel

*throws Karajan's Bruckner 8 in the garbage*


----------



## Pugg

Marilyn Horne Christmas



Schwartzkopf also Christmas.
Both for € 4,00:lol:​


----------



## JACE

After stumbling across the review below, I found this 3 CD set for $1.00 (!) on Amazon's marketplace. BRAND NEW. 










*Best Liszt 50 (EMI)*

The reviewer doesn't even mention one of the items in this set that interests me the most: Vladimir Ovchinikov's _Transcendental Etudes_. I've never heard his version, but I've been curious about it for a long time. (The recording was awarded a Diapason d'Or when it was released back in the Eighties.)

*Bargain of the Month* - Review from MusicWeb International
*Franz LISZT (1811-1886) 50 Best Liszt*
_Piano Concerto No.1 in E flat, S124 [17:43]
Piano Concerto No.2 in A, S125 [20:39]
Polonaise brillante, S367 [9:35]
Fantasy on Hungarian Folk-tunes, S123 [5:44]
Fantasia on a theme from Beethoven's Ruins of Athens, S122 [10:49]
Malédiction, S121 Op. 452 [6:51]
Totentanz, S126 for piano and orchestra [8:00]
Michel Béroff (piano)
Leipzig Gewandhaus, Kurt Masur - rec. 1977. ADD.
Consolations, S172/1-6 [15:00]
Aldo Ciccolini (piano)
Deux études de concert, S145 [6:35]
Georges Cziffra (piano) - rec. c.1963. ADD
Valse oubliée, S215/1 [2:35]
John Ogdon
and performances by Andrea Lucchesini (Piano Sonata in b minor [27:29]), Vladimir Ovchinnikov (Études d'exécution transcendante), Craig Sheppard (opera paraphrases), André Watts (Nuages gris; en rêve), Kun Woo Paik (Liebesträume S541/3) and Jeanne-Marie Darré (Grandes Études de Paganini).
EMI CLASSICS 0838072 [3 CDs: 79:24 + 73:16 + 72:43]

The performances by Michel Béroff and the Lepizig Gewandhaus orchestra under Kurt Masur alone, the first 79 wonderful minutes, otherwise available only as part of a 7-CD EMI box set, are enough to justify the asking price...

Performances of Liszt don't come much better than those by Béroff and Masur and there are other valuables to be had among the other items which I've listed in detail. Some of the others may be less than ideal, but you can relegate those and still be pleased with what you have, and at such a low price. There isn't too much to jettison, however; Lucchesini's powerful performance of the b-minor Sonata, for example, though no match for the likes of Richter and Argerich, is well worth hearing._


----------



## Albert7

Ah okay what about that purchase for an album that isn't out until next February?

I have been waiting for this sucker for a long time... thanks DG!









This will be awesome as I have only heard the Alfred Brendel cycle as a kid.


----------



## Vaneyes

Antonio's motets rock. So ordered!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Vaneyes said:


> Antonio's motets rock. So ordered!


In Furore has to be the best thing Vivaldi has ever written


----------



## SixFootScowl

I have his Ninth, so decided to get as many other of his Beethoven symphony performances as I could at a reasonable price. I miss out on Symphony 1 as there was a Japan set for $50 on ebay that had 1,3,5,7 & 8. But getting 3,5,7 and 8 for $10.99 is nice. So here is what I intend to be my last CD purchase of 2014 (we'll see):








I actually tried to talk myself out of this but after listening on You Tube to 3, 5, and 8 I was hooked! His Ninth is my favorite too.


----------



## science

Let's agree not to name names.

I have a friend who doesn't have enough money to do this, but he went to a music store today and found two CDs that I really wanted, and bought them for me.

View attachment 59120
View attachment 59121


Let's keep this between us because, although his wife would surely forgive him for this bit of financial irresponsibility, it's just better if she doesn't find out for a while.


----------



## Itullian

Itullian said:


> No more purchases for me until the new year.


Still holding out.


----------



## GioCar

science said:


> Let's agree not to name names.
> 
> I have a friend who doesn't have enough money to do this, but he went to a music store today and found two CDs that I really wanted, and bought them for me.
> 
> View attachment 59120
> View attachment 59121
> 
> 
> Let's keep this between us because, although his wife would surely forgive him for this bit of financial irresponsibility, it's just better if she doesn't find out for a while.


You have very good friends, science


----------



## GioCar

albertfallickwang said:


> Ah okay what about that purchase for an album that isn't out until next February?
> 
> I have been waiting for this sucker for a long time... thanks DG!
> 
> View attachment 59088
> 
> 
> This will be awesome as I have only heard the Alfred Brendel cycle as a kid.


This is already out in Italy, and in my Christmas wish list.
Hope to have such good friends as science has...


----------



## Andolink

*Beat Furrer*: _String Quartet No. 3_









*Helmut Lachenmann*: _Allegro Sostenuto_


----------



## Skilmarilion

Mendelssohn - Piano Trios / Trio Wanderer









Schubert - _Winterreise_ / Jonas Kaufmann


----------



## omega

starthrower said:


>


I wished Muczynski were more popular among flutists. His _Préludes_ for solo flute is one of the best pieces I've ever worked on, and his works for flute really deserve to be better known.


----------



## Pugg

​
Found this , this morning, with my name on it ,under the Christmas tree :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

I have a Lucky day,for a give away price these beautiful music.It is a merry Christmass indeed.A woman bought this Bach 2000 set for her husband but he did not like it .so after years on a shelf it is coming my way.Ding dong dalidalido....:angel:






The Dieskau set is also a priceless .


----------



## opus55

My latest purchase was Spotify premium subscription for $0.99 per month for 3 (or 2?) months.

I decided to give it a try and so far I like it. I can finally listen without annoying ads and mandatory shuffle on my smartphone. Regular price is $9.99 per month which is the main issue I have if I were to continue. The other issue was mobile data usage if I were to listen outside. I discovered that you can choose albums to download and make them available offline. Whether I like it or not, I'm going to have to limit CD purchases. Hopefully, the Spotify subscription will help me do so.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Well, I ordered Immerseel's Beethoven symphony cycle, but they sent me this:








I intend to return it as this style of "music" does not appeal to me. Clips for anyone interested. Reminds me of Frank Zappa's improvisational concerto with two bicycles.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Florestan said:


> Well, I ordered Immerseel's Beethoven symphony cycle, but they sent me this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to return it as this style of "music" does not appeal to me. Clips for anyone interested. Reminds me of Frank Zappa's improvisational concerto with two bicycles.


Hang on to it! You might like Kagel eventually, he's one of the best South American composers I've ever heard!


----------



## SixFootScowl

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Hang on to it! You might like Kagel eventually, he's one of the best South American composers I've ever heard!


Did you listen to the clips I posted a link to?


----------



## Lisztian

Treated myself/others treated me for my birthday :tiphat:


----------



## Lisztian




----------



## Lisztian




----------



## Lisztian

And then I got three boxed collections:









^Got this for free due to spending over $150.









Includes: 
Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto.
Shostakovich Violin Concerto No. 1.
Schumann Piano Concerto, Introduction and Allegro Appassionato, Concert allegro with introduction, Scenes from Goethe's Faust.
Mussorgsky (orchestrated by Shostakovich) Songs and Dances of Death.
Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 5.









Includes:

Bartok Cantata Profana.
Beethoven Egmont Overture.
Borodin Prince Igor: Polovstian Dances.
Glinka Ruslan & Lyudmila Overture.
Mahler Symphony No. 5.
Richard Strauss Till Eulenspiegels, Don Juan.
Stravinsky Rite of Spring, Symphony in Three Movements, Symphony of Psalms.
Wagner Orchestral Excerpts from the Ring.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Florestan said:


> Did you listen to the clips I posted a link to?


Yes 

................


----------



## arpeggio

*Music of Tamberg*






​
For additional information:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=502985

http://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/tamberg-orchestral-works

My personal observations concerning the CD. I tend to agree with the comments from the second review.

Tamberg is one of the many outstanding 20th Century composers to come our of Estonia. He has a great opera based on Cyrano De Bergerac. Difficult to find but well worth it. It is still available from Amazon.

This recording is interesting because it includes two early works which were composed when Tamberg was in his twenties, _Symphonic Dances_ and _Concerto Grosso_. The _Suite from the Ballet Joanna Tentata_ was composed in 1972 when he was in his early forties.

The earlier works were composed in the 1950's when it seems that Estonian music was still dominated by the Soviets. The music is very derivative of Shostakovich. They are still very good.

The later ballet _Joanna Tentata_ is a later mature work when Tamberg succeeded in developing his own voice.


----------



## starthrower

Also got the 2 CD King Roger Opera for .38 cents!


----------



## SixFootScowl

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Yes
> 
> ................


I guess with your username, I should have figured you would be familiar with this work. But it does not sound like music to me. It is somewhat interesting though and, in fact, I composed something of the same sort about 12 years ago when I made a recording of various weird noises in my basement to amuse my kids. I think I used a metal bowl part full of water, a saw, and other things to make strange sounds, If I could find the tape and had a way to convert a cassette tape to an audio track (need a playback unit for one), I would post it here. I am sure it was not as good as Kagel.


----------



## Albert7

I am hoping to pick up a copy of this box set for a bargain soon:


----------



## brotagonist

Rush hour traffic is terrible. My street, a main artery  is often impassible, so I often cut through the alley. Along a fence was a pile of stuff, with a note stating "Free!" There was a box of dishes and odds and ends and, next to it, a large packing crate, labelled "Kitchen". Inside  were about 40-odd LPs with shabby covers, but the discs I pulled out looked fine. I promptly placed the box in the back seat and sped to a nearby used record store. The owner wrinkled his nose, gasped at the dilapidated covers, smirked at a boxed set of Engelbert Humperdinck and, after a long while, offered me $6 for about 8 of them.















Ella Fitzgerald These are the Blues $4
Carl Orff Carmina Burana Ormandy/Philadelphia $2

They also had the Blomstedt/SFSO Carmina Burana for the same price. The Amazon customer reviews seem to favour it slightly, but I had no access to the internet while in the store.

I love you, too, Engelbert:


----------



## JACE

brotagonist said:


> View attachment 59347
> 
> 
> Carl Orff Carmina Burana Ormandy/Philadelphia $2
> 
> They also had the Blomstedt/SFSO Carmina Burana for the same price. The Amazon customer reviews seem to favour it slightly, but I had no access to the internet while in the store.


The Ormandy/Philly Carmina Burana is a classic. I think you made the right choice.


----------



## brotagonist

^ Thanks for the confirmation  I was thinking that Ormandy/Philadelphia are much more famous than Blomstedt/SFSO... but I do have some Blomstedt in my collection, and they're fine albums, too!


----------



## Vaneyes

Good thinking, bro. A quick turnaround. The "buyer nose-wrinkling and smirk" are common ploys before the offer. LOL

Good picks.:tiphat:


----------



## jtbell




----------



## Albert7

This one is a classic that my stepdad acquired which I just encoded to listen to:









Nice that this recording isn't just the suite but the whole works. Looking forward to this experience.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic

I recently ordered the following CD in order to help broaden my horizons:

Simon Keenlyside: Something's Gotta Give. A CD of songs from Broadway musicals with Scarlett Strallen (as the other vocal soloist) and the BBC Concert Orchestra conducted by David Charles Abell.


----------



## starthrower

No, I'm not rich. I had a gift certificate, and purchased some of these used.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Haydn man

2 items received today as Christmas gifts


----------



## michaels

*Merry Christmas!*

Got Karajan Complete EMI 1946-1984 Orchestral box of 88 CDs!!


----------



## Katie

Okay, late last January I "caught" a vendor on Amazon.Canada selling Reiner's Complete RCA recordings for about $85USD...that window closed almost instantaneously and every month for the past year, Amazon.ca has been sending me emails that basically say, 'If you still want it at this price, we'll keep trying; however, you'd probably have better luck winning Powerball'...Tonight, I've formally surrendered and simply ordered the set off AmazonUS for about $119USD. Much like Furtwangler and BSO, Tosca and the NBC SO, and Szell and the Cleveland SO, there simply aren't any conductor-symphony pairings that've made me salivate quite the way Reiner and that beast of an orchestra he fashioned in the Windy City do! So, I caved. Damned that irresistible hog-jowled genius!!/peace and Merry Christmas, Kate









http://www.amazon.com/Fritz-Reiner--Complete-RCA-Recordings/dp/B00BT70J0Y/ref=sr_1_2/186-4969601-1771927?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1419537332&sr=1-2

Edit: Oh yeah, and I've also indulged my other love by purchasing a couple pair of the NB Leadville 1210s...though, in my defense, the shoe industry's neurotic habit of ditching even successful models after just a short time justifies stockpiling (plus, SALE!). Any other runners out there? Esp. trail and/or ultra nuts?!?/ K









Edit Ad Nauseam: I imagine most here are familiar with the name "John Fowler", but if not, then I'd certainly recommend that you check out his evaluation of the Reiner box via the Amazon link provided above. I swear, I've likely dropped 4 figures on box sets after being wooed (funky word) by his seductive reviews!


----------



## Itullian

Itullian said:


> Still holding out.


Still holding out.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Well here we go again. I have to stop surfing Amazon. But this should be my last purchase of 2014. Too good to pass up this set for $12.31, and after my Immerseel Beethoven cycle purchase failed, I figured, why not. Besides, it has the Beethoven symphony 1 that my other Fricsay Beethoven set did not have.:

















Full track listing here.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I haven't added to my paltry cd collection for a while. But for Christmas I received $75 in Barnes and Noble gift cards so that's $75 worth of classical music coming up. I can't wait!


----------



## LouisMasterMusic

My latest purchase is a CD of Simon Keenlyside singing songs from Broadway, called "Something's Gotta Give".


----------



## jtbell

I just ordered the 7-CD set of Grieg piano music by Håkon Austbø on Brilliant Classics as a lossless download for $12 from Presto Classical ($10 for MP3). They have a box-set special going on until January 21, but this price might be a typographical error.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Brilliant+Classics/94046

I also ordered the Kempe Strauss box and the Karajan Sibelius box on Warner Classics as CDs.


----------



## Andolink

Been comparing these two just purchased recordings of Bach's Cello Suites:

Jean-Guihen Queyras









and

Sigiswald Kuijken (using the instrument most scholars agree was the one Bach wrote these pieces for, the shoulder-cello or _violoncello da spalla_)


----------



## Tristan

Well, I didn't purchase them, but here are some CDs I received for Christmas


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Bela Bartók* - Ferenc Fricsay, Géza Anda - Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin

*Piano Concertos 1, 2, & 3*

Bartok and Fricsay, you can't go wrong.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Schumann* - Piano Concerto - Sviatoslav Richter, Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra

My first Schumann purchase (not including Symphony 1/Karajan that came coupled with Brahms' 1st on DG). My first Richter purchase as well. On that note, I'm logging off of Amazon before I get carried away.


----------



## Albert7

Xmas gift from my stepdad so I got this CD of Haydn:









Will be encoding this two discer tonight


----------



## pianississimo

Ordered over the last couple of days from Amazon - second hand. 






























Mostly on recommendations from people on this forum.


----------



## Guest

Scored a gift card for my favorite used everything store, so I made my way over there, and picked up these CDs:
Van Cliburn in Moscow - Van Cliburn, accompanied by the Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Kondrashin - Includes Rachmaninov's Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, and Brahms' 2nd Piano Concerto.

Strauss Family Waltzes - another Living Stereo album to add to my collection, conducted by Arthur Fiedler with the Boston Pops.

Chopin Nocturnes - Artur Rubinstein. 'Nuff said.

Beethoven and Brahms Violin Concertos - Nathan Milstein, William Steinberg, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra.

I also have several LPs waiting for me at home, including one recording of Caruso that I am interested to give a spin. I don't own many full operas, but I enjoy these recital albums from some of the greats. I have the Leontyne Pryce "Blue" Album, as well as the Anna Moffo one, both Living Stereo RCA releases, that I really enjoy.


----------



## michaels

jtbell said:


> I just ordered the 7-CD set of Grieg piano music by Håkon Austbø on Brilliant Classics as a lossless download for $12 from Presto Classical ($10 for MP3). They have a box-set special going on until January 21, but this price might be a typographical error.
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Brilliant+Classics/94046
> 
> I also ordered the Kempe Strauss box and the Karajan Sibelius box on Warner Classics as CDs.
> 
> View attachment 59545
> View attachment 59546
> View attachment 59547


I'm curious how you're finding the recording and performance of the Grieg album? I'm very interested and this is one of the few downloads we can actually get in the USA from Presto!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I just ordered Mendelssohn's Violin concerto.









And a cd with all four Brahms' symphonies, performed by the Vienna Philharmonic orchestra. I don't have an image for that one. That's the $25 B & N gift card used. And I still have a $50 gift card to use. Hopefully I'm going to B & N later today to blow that too!


----------



## Albert7

Dave Whitmore said:


> I just ordered Mendelssohn's Violin concerto.
> 
> View attachment 59652
> 
> 
> And a cd with all four Brahms' symphonies, performed by the Vienna Philharmonic orchestra. I don't have an image for that one. That's the $25 B & N gift card used. And I still have a $50 gift card to use. Hopefully I'm going to B & N later today to blow that too!


Cool recording. Interesting that you hardly see any musicians smoke on the front album cover.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Whelp, I did it again:


----------



## Itullian

Florestan said:


> Whelp, I did it again:


Congrats ................


----------



## JACE

Today, I went to a local record shop & found a couple Lazar Berman LPs that were on my "to get" list. 









*Lazar Berman Live at Carnegie Hall*









*Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 / Berman, Leinsdorf, Chicago SO*

A couple other finds:
- Rosalyn Tureck playing Bach's Goldberg Variations on a harpsichord (CBS, 2 LPs)
- Ormandy & the Philadelphia Orchestra playing Sibelius' Second Symphony (CBS, LP)

It's not classical, but I found this Wayne Shorter CD too:









*Wayne Shorter - Etcetera (Blue Note)*


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Had a great result in Barnes and Noble tonight with my $50 gift card. I bought eight cds. This is on top of the two cds I ordered online earlier. 

I have a few cds in a budget $4.99 range from Sony. They're dirt cheap but the quality is good. So in this range tonight I bought:

Mozart Piano Concertos 20 and 21. Both are conducted by Alexander Titov.
Mozart violin Concertos 3 and 5. Again conducted bt Titov.
Handel Concerto Grossie and Oboe Concerti. Conducted by Victor Alexeyev.
Rinsky Korsakov Scheherrazade. Conducted by Viktor Fedotov.
Tchaikovsky Album. Conducted by Vato Kahl.
Rachmaninov Symphony No 2 Conducted by Jahni mardjani.

I also bought a cd with Mozart's Clarinet Concerto, Oboe Concerto and Bassoon Concerto. 

And finally a Beethoven cd, with Sonatas No:
8, Pathetique.
14: 
21
28.

This together with the 4 Brahms Symphonies and the Mendelssohn Violin Concerto cds still to come. 

I think I did quite well!


----------



## Albert7

I really can't wait to get this box set. Monique Haas is a fairly obscure pianist on DG label.









Really nice cover too!


----------



## candi

Another Baroque composer that's new to me.


----------



## candi

Andolink said:


> Been comparing these two just purchased recordings of Bach's Cello Suites:
> 
> Jean-Guihen Queyras and Sigiswald Kuijken (using the instrument most scholars agree was the one Bach wrote these pieces for, the shoulder-cello or _violoncello da spalla_)


Which one did you prefer and why?


----------



## Andolink

Right now I prefer the Queyras for his refinement, and impeccable technique along with the fabulous tone of his instrument and the way it's captured by the recording.

The Kuijken has been growing on me little by little however. There's much charm in the more rustic sound of his period instrument and his interpretation is fascinating in it's avoidance of overt emotionality. His technique sometimes seems to betray struggles in overcoming technical challenges involved with playing the violoncello da spalla and certain over-prominent overtone resonances that come across in the recording are bothersome at times.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Christmas Presents

Gesualdo: Complete Madrigals Naxos
Lutoslawksi: Wit, Naxos Box
L'Oiseau Lyre: The Baroque Era Box
Myaskovsky: Complete Symphonies / Svetlanov Box

Lots to keep me busy


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Though not purchases, I was extremely lucky to receive the following over Christmas.








*Saint-Saens: The Cello Concertos & Works *- Natalie Clein & the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
*Mozart & Beethoven: Solo Piano Works* - Ronald Brautigam
*The CPE Bach Edition* - Brillaint Classics
*Rafael Kubelik* - The Warner Collection
*Richard Strauss' Salome & Elektra* - Karl Bohm et al. (DVD)
*Montserrat Caballe *- Caballe: Beyond Music (Documentary)

And this wonderful book:





​


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Taking advantage of Christmas overtime, I have ordered a couple of items I have been looking at for a while plus this first item - EMI Icons - Eugen Jochum.
































​


----------



## Albert7

Just picked up this wonderful gem:









Encoding this set right now and looking forward to compare this to the Lim cycle.


----------



## JACE

albertfallickwang said:


> Just picked up this wonderful gem:
> 
> View attachment 59818
> 
> 
> Encoding this set right now and looking forward to compare this to the Lim cycle.


I haven't heard Brendel's sonatas. But his Piano Concertos with Bernard Haitink & the LPO, which are included in that set, are fantastic, imho.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> I haven't heard Brendel's sonatas. But his Piano Concertos with Bernard Haitink & the LPO, which are included in that set, are fantastic, imho.


He also made a pretty fine set with James Levine and the Chicago Symphony.
I'm not a Brendel fan, but this set was fine.


----------



## Albert7

I just picked up this wonderful edition of the complete Scarlatti sonatas played by Scott Ross with this cover.









Encoding starting right now. 34 discs is going to be a total b----h to convert into ALAC :\!


----------



## DavidA

Mahler Song of the Earth Giulini / BPO


----------



## Albert7

albertfallickwang said:


> I just picked up this wonderful edition of the complete Scarlatti sonatas played by Scott Ross with this cover.
> 
> View attachment 59895
> 
> 
> Encoding starting right now. 34 discs is going to be a total b----h to convert into ALAC :\!


Woot all completely encoded and loaded onto my iPod touch just now


----------



## arpeggio

*Prokofiev-Stoppard: LOVE OF THREE ORANGES*






​
For additional information see: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=9744&name_role1=1&comp_id=93808&genre=33&bcorder=195&name_id=21053&name_role=3

Excellent review: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2006/Feb06/Prokofiev_oranges_CHAN10347.htm

One of my CD's from Santa.


----------



## techniquest

Gosh some of you people have had some wonderful Christmas prezzies.
I have bought two Naxos Vaugan Williams recordings: Symphonies 7 & 8 and Symphonies 3 & 6.


----------



## Guest

Just got my paws on Ensemble Epomeo (string trio): Schnittke, Weinberg, Kurtag and Penderecki. Can't wait!!!


----------



## scratchgolf

Are music purchases tax deductible? I must find a way to prove they're work related or eco friendly. Any help would be appreciated. This baby arrives in 2 days and should carry me through the month of January.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus




----------



## SixFootScowl

My first purchase of the new year:


----------



## starthrower

I couldn't pass up these sets at the great prices.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

scratchgolf said:


> View attachment 59958
> 
> 
> Are music purchases tax deductible? I must find a way to prove they're work related or eco friendly. Any help would be appreciated. This baby arrives in 2 days and should carry me through the month of January.


Anything with the words "Schoenberg" or "Boulez" written on the label automatically implies _hard work...._


----------



## maestro267

My first purchases of 2015:

*Mussorgsky (orch. Breiner)*: Pictures at an Exhibition, Songs and Dances of Death, The Nursery
New Zealand SO/Peter Breiner

*Finzi*: Cello Concerto, Eclogue*, Grand Fantasia and Toccata*
Tim Hugh (cello), Peter Donohoe (piano)*
Northern Sinfonia/Howard Griffiths


----------



## senza sordino

I'm back from my California Christmas vacation. I saw palm trees and blue sky, a welcome change from the perpetual grey skies here. 
My Christmas presents were the following. I sent my Amazon wishlist to my gf and received the following. 
Corelli Violin Sonatas, Op 5
View attachment 60139

Grieg Violin Sonatas
View attachment 60140

Benny Goodman plays compositions by Bartok, Stravinsky, Bernstein, Copland, & M. Gould
View attachment 60141

Rachmaninov Symphonies, The Bells, Symphonic Dances, the Isle of the Dead
View attachment 60142


I bought my gf Fleetwood Mac and Phil Collins CDs.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I have the Benny Goodman CD. Great collection of pieces, and you get to hear Bartok at the piano!


----------



## Guest

This performance of the Creation is very deer to me.The choirs are sung outstanding .This Messiah is also one of my favoutites,not ideal but great pleasure.I am also looking for some recordings with the" pro cantione antiqua"with Britisch part songs







The gregorian music may speak for itself.It is not the Wiener Hofburgkapelle but for me anyway very enjoyable.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*"Chopin: Great Composers"*

I know this looks like one of those questionable "greatest hits" type of CD's, but it's from Deutsche Grammophone. With two complete works, Piano Concerto No. 2 Op. 21 (Carlo Maria Giulini, Krystian Zimerman) and Piano Sonata No. 2, Op. 35 (Martha Argerich). It also comes with Polonaise No. 6. "Heroic", Op. 53 (Argerich).

This is just to hold me until I buy the the complete set of Chopin and Maurizio Pollini. 










Also at Half-Price Books, I found this! _Gustav Mahler: Memories and Letters_ by Alma Mahler. Mahlerian, if you have any thoughts or opinions on this book, let me know, please!


----------



## Mahlerian

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Also at Half-Price Books, I found this! _Gustav Mahler: Memories and Letters_ by Alma Mahler. Mahlerian, if you have any thoughts or opinions on this book, let me know, please!


Very interesting and worthwhile, just be aware that some of Alma's accounts have been "adjusted", and her take on Mahler's personality is inaccurate to a degree, so it shouldn't be your only source. Of course, I know it isn't!


----------



## JACE

senza sordino said:


> Rachmaninov Symphonies, The Bells, Symphonic Dances, the Isle of the Dead
> View attachment 60142


senza, these Rachmaninov recordings are *tremendous*. :cheers:


----------



## science

Wow, people have made some very fine purchases lately. It looks like it's been a good few weeks for classical music.

I'll contribute as well as I can....

Today I've worked one hour so far, and then by coincidence I spent exactly as much money as I earned buying these 3 things:

View attachment 60181
View attachment 60182
View attachment 60183


I'm eager to try that Byrd. Used to be my least favorite English Renaissance composer. No longer. I might even prefer him to Tallis, despite _Spem in Alium_ being probably my favorite work of the Renaissance. I've heard three other recordings of these masses, by Martin Baker with the Choir of Westminster Cathedral, by David Willcocks with the King's College Choir, and by Jeremy Summerly with the Oxford Camerata (though this one doesn't have the Mass for 3 voices). I am looking forward to carefully comparing them!

That Janequin is just something I'm curious about. The good participants in my "listening project" led me to the disk of Janequin's "La chasse" and other chansons by Dominique Visse, and that was a really enjoyable thing. So I'm looking forward to this.

I have no excuse for the Weinberg. I think Kremer could record himself sneezing on his violin and I'd buy it. I'm a shameless fanboy. However, I really think I'm going to like this. The amazon.com blurb says, "The music of Mieczyslaw Weinberg is finally beginning to get the hearing it has long deserved. Weinbergs [sic] lifetime spanned the 20th century: born 1919 in Warsaw, he died 1996 in Moscow, in semi-obscurity. Along the way, his allies and supporters had included Dmitri Shostakovich, who considered him one of the great composers of the age." Well, I have to admit it, that stuff pushes a lot of my buttons.


----------



## bejart

Haven't posted here for almost a month, and these are all CDs ---


----------



## bejart

As well as these ---


----------



## bejart

And these ---


----------



## bejart

And these as well ---


----------



## bejart

And finally, these ---


----------



## Jeff W

To start off my year of the Baroque









Arcangelo Corelli - 12 Concerti Grossi, Opus 6. Trevor Pinnock and the English Concert.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dearborn Music, today used $5.99, ripping disc as I post this. Can hardly wait to load on my Sansa Clip:








1. Sediziose Voci
2. Casta Diva
3. Ah! Bello A Me Ritorna
4. Vanne, Lasciami...D'amor Sull'ali Rosee
5. Miserere
6. Una Voce Poco Fa
7. Tosca E Un Buon Falco!
8. Ella Verra Per Amor Del Suo Mario!
9. Tal Violenza!
10. Ed Or Fra Noi Parliam Da Buoni Amici
11. Orsu, Tosca, Parlate.
12. Floria! Amore!
13. La Povera Mia Cena Fu Interrota
14. Gia, Mi Dicon Venal
15. Vissi D'arte
16. Sei Troppo Bella, Tosca
17. Tosca, Finalmente Mia!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*The Cambridge Companion to the String Quartet
Edited by Robin Stowell*​







One area I keen to improve is my musical knowledge.

Weaving between my growing interest in HIP is a steady exploration in Chamber Music. I have been listening to an increasing number of String Quartets - particularly Bax and Saint-Saens and more recently those by Haydn and Beethoven.

The latter must have been noted as I received A Companion Guide to Beethoven's String Quartets for Christmas. Taking this as a starting point I have ordered the Cambridge Companion to String Quartet. I will be reading this before the Beethoven text.

I am under no illusions that a lack of knowledge regarding music theory may hinder me but I can at least appreciate and enjoy the historical information of the book and it may point me in the right direction for further reading. Hopefully, this is a good starting point.


----------



## Jeff W

Inspired by a post in a recent Gustav Holst\Planets thread, I bought yet another recording of this. Yan Pascal Tortelier leads the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra.















Getting into my year of the Baroque. Telemann's Tafelmusik and Wassermusik. Reinhard Goebel leads Musica Antiguqa Koln.


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier, Book Two
Gustav Leonhardt.

That completes the set!! Happy!!


----------



## SixFootScowl

The soprano is wonderful (check her out on You Tube):


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> View attachment 60381
> 
> 
> J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier, Book Two
> Gustav Leonhardt.
> 
> That completes the set!! Happy!!


My I ask you, is this the Japanse sacd version and does It sound better? Recently I ordenend the sacd version of die HOHE MESSE wit Gustav Leonhardt.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*The Debussy Edition*

I can't wait for this one to arrive!

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2012/jun/27/debussy-edition-review


----------



## science

I was a very bad boy:

View attachment 60520


But I redeemed myself a little:

View attachment 60521


----------



## Mahlerian

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *The Debussy Edition*
> 
> I can't wait for this one to arrive!
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/2012/jun/27/debussy-edition-review


Fully worth every penny!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Mahlerian said:


> Fully worth every penny!


I bet it is! I can't wait. Not even my Beethoven collection is _that_ extensive! From what I read, it's only missing one work (so it isn't quite a "complete works", but almost), but that might be mistaken.

While I'm here, I'll post what I just got today at Half-Price Books! One of those "as close to definitive as it gets" recordings.

Mozart - _Don Giovanni_ (Carlo Maria Giulini)
- Wächter, Sutherland, Alva, Frick, Schwarzkopf, Taddei, Cappuccilli, Sciutti


----------



## tdc

^ Thanks for the heads up on that Debussy set - just picked it up myself.


----------



## SixFootScowl

This (tracks samples here):


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven sonatas - Stephen Kovacevic


----------



## Vaneyes

science said:


> I was a very bad boy:
> 
> View attachment 60520


I've enjoyed that album since its release (c1996). Hope you do, too.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

My last one and may speak for itself.I bought it for Ma Mere L'Oye.


----------



## starthrower

Found a new copy of this box set at a great price. This is the ultimate Ligeti gap filler, since I don't have the piano works, or the opera. And I got it cheaper than the price for the opera on Wergo alone.


----------



## Guest

Bolcom's Songs of Innocence and Experience:









Awareness of this work finally penetrated my thick skull, no doubt thanks to chatter around here.

Also some very nice ear candy:









I haven't heard these yet -- really looking forward to it!


----------



## Itullian

Had volume 3, just ordered 4. I really like these. Can nicely hear the separate voices
and the cello which I really enjoy.


----------



## senza sordino

This got a good review on Gramophone, for what it's worth. I didn't have a CD of either symphony so I thought I would take the chance and buy
Prokofiev Symphonies 3&7
View attachment 60781

apparently it's the start of a symphony cycle


----------



## arpeggio

senza sordino said:


> This got a good review on Gramophone, for what it's worth. I didn't have a CD of either symphony so I thought I would take the chance and buy
> Prokofiev Symphonies 3&7
> View attachment 60781
> 
> apparently it's the start of a symphony cycle


I have also read good things about this conductor in the _BBC Music Magazine_.


----------



## arpeggio

*Macmillan: Visitatio Sepulchri*






​
For additional info see:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=7493&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=362600

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2011/Apr11/MacMillan_bissacd1719.htm

I concur with the above review. I mentioned the _Visitatio Sepulchri_ in the "Pieces that have blown you away recently?" Thread. Awesome work for those who like adventurous music.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have made my final two orders as I begin to save up to upgrade aspects of my HiFi. Now had I not made this order, I would be well on my way to fulfilling this goal but these are items I have been thinking over for a while.

Knowing me as I do, I would only get tempted and order these at some point anyhow so I've made my order now so it is done.

The first part of this order was made a couple of days ago (Chamber Works & DVD), the second (Shostakovich & Wolf) this afternoon.

I'll split this into two parts so I can use album covers.

*Brilliant Classics: Shostakovich Edition
Various*







Thank you to those who responded on my Shostakovich Symphony query thread in the appropriate sub-forum. I was initially just going to buy Barshai's Symphony cycle for the time being but working out how much it would cost to pick up the other pieces that I wanted, this collection represents superb value for money and features some fantastic names and some historical performances too. I particularly cannot wait for this to arrive.

Chamber music is another area I have become particularly interested in, to the point of reading around the history of String Quartets - albeit as a beginner. This makes the above such a valuable purchase and guided my next three purchases:

*Franz Schubert: String Quintet (with Mstislav Rostropovich)
Luigi Boccherini: Guitar Quintets (with Narciso Yepes)
Luigi Cherubini: String Quartets 
The Melos Quartet*
















​
I have the wonderful collection of Schubert's String Quartets performed by the Melos Quartet. However, I realised only recently that I did not have a recording of his String Quintet. I must have confused it with "The Trout". I chose this budget release because of the presence of the Melos Quartet and the superb Mstislav Rostropovich. I have listened to this heavily since it arrived and I absolutely adore this piece.

The Boccherini Guitar Quintets were chosen because I love Classical Guitar. I cannot think of a better place for the guitar than with a string ensemble. I have only just started listening to this disc but what I have heard has been very enjoyable. Again, the Melos Quartet perform wonderfully, as does Narciso Yepes.

The Cherubini Quartets have been a curiosity since I accidentally stumbled onto them via YouTube. I listened to various pieces from the String Quartets on YouTube and enjoyed what I heard enough to buy them. The Melos Quartet again caught my eye.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Part 2

I discovered the Lieder of Hugo Wolf thanks to the incomparable Irmgard Seefried and a recital disc by Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (with Wilhelm Furtwangler accompanying). I listened intermittently, enjoying what I heard until a user in the current listening thread shared a YouTube video of a piece called "Der Feuerreiter" performed by DFD & Gerald Moore (video below).






This piece really hooked me in and revisit Hugo Wolf's Lieder. As a consequence, I ordered the following two releases:











​
Whilst this later recording features Daniel Barenboim in lieu of Gerald Moore, I really enjoyed listening to samples of this recording and decided to take the chance with this collection. It covers a wide range of Wolf's Lieder and sounds fantastic.

The *Orchester**lieder* however, took me by surprise. Unlike Schubert's Lieder, this collection of orchestrations were written/orchestrated by the Composer, Hugo Wolf himself. The samples sounded phenomenal both in terms of performance and recording.
*
Ludwig Van Beethoven: Fidelio
Bernstein, Janowitz, Popp, Kollo et al.*








I have been looking at this DVD for a while and finally pulled the trigger. Definitely worth every penny. I have watched the first 30 minutes to test the disc (it was only supposed to be 2-3 minutes but I got pulled in:lol. I wish I had ordered it sooner.


----------



## scratchgolf

I just pulled the trigger on the Furtwangler Box. Have I mentioned before that I have a hair trigger?


----------



## violadude

I have had Biber on my radar for quite some time. Just bought a recording of the Rosary Sonatas.









Great interpretations by both Andrew Manze as the violinist and Richard Egarr on continuo. Good choice of continuo instrument as well, switching between organ and harpsichord to fit the mood of each piece.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

scratchgolf said:


> View attachment 60973
> 
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on the Furtwangler Box. Have I mentioned before that I have a hair trigger?


That is a fantastic box Scratchgolf, one of my favourite sets. Very rewarding.


----------



## science

Went back to the store today

View attachment 61094
View attachment 61095


View attachment 61096
View attachment 61097


----------



## dantejones

amazon money from xmas


----------



## Kopachris

Also Amazon money from xmas (and some of my own):


----------



## Albert7

dantejones said:


> amazon money from xmas
> View attachment 61114
> View attachment 61115


Lovely choices!


----------



## arpeggio

albertfallickwang said:


> Lovely choices!


Last year I heard Frost perform the Aho with the National Symphony with Vanska conducting.


----------



## DavidA

The Rachmaninov is quite extraordinary - quite unlike any other recording with its orchestral bias. But none the less very interesting performance. Nothing routine.


----------



## Jeff W

Hearing the Theme and Variations from the Sinfonia Concertante left me wanting more. Should be here on the 22nd...


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Half-Price Books purchases

*Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Ensemble Walter Boeykens)*










*Mahler: Symphony No. 4 (Tennstedt/London) - Lucia Popp
*
I've been meaning to listen to Tennstedt's Mahler for a while, based on Mahlerian's recommendations. This was a great find. It also comes with the _Adagietto _from the 5th.










*Gorecki: Symphony No. 3 (Zinman/London Sinfonietta)*


----------



## Guest

Icarus said:


> Bolcom's Songs of Innocence and Experience:
> 
> View attachment 60764
> 
> 
> Awareness of this work finally penetrated my thick skull, no doubt thanks to chatter around here.
> 
> Also some very nice ear candy:
> 
> View attachment 60763
> 
> 
> I haven't heard these yet -- really looking forward to it!


Reporting back after listening to both of these.

The trumpet concertos were just what I expected -- pleasant ear candy. Definitely worth repeat listens.

I found the Bolcom, however, not very interesting. The William Blake poems are definitely a big plus, and the scale of the forces involved in the performance is impressive, but the music itself is only okay -- nothing special.

As per my usual modus operandi, I will listen again soon, then listen again at least once a year. But I doubt it will ever be one of my favorites. More of a novelty piece really.

Just sayin. Your mileage may vary.

PS - I hope others will consider reporting back with first impressions of their purchases. Otherwise this thread seems a little like comparing credit card statements.


----------



## maestro267

Found this 4-disc set today. Bargain!

*Suk*: Asrael, A Summer's Tale*, The Ripening, Epilogue, Fairy Tale*, Praga*
Soloists (Epilogue), Prague Philharmonic Choir (Ripening, Epilogue)
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra/Vaclav Neumann, Libor Pesek*


----------



## Guest

I love the way Ferras plays the violin,very tasteful and refined,I am very happy with this box.Du Prez is also marvelous ,but her performance of the cello suites is not convincing and stylistically not to my taste.The organ box was a real bargain with very fine music and a real treasure.


----------



## millionrainbows

Wow! What a book! I didn't even know that Virgil Fox was gay!


----------



## opus55

Spotify has so far enabled me to cut down on purchases. I reached a major milestone today at work so I took a short trip to used bookstore to celebrate; and found these:

















Two of those for $1.09 including tax!!!


----------



## FerneKlang

I just downloaded Schubert's complete string quartets as recorded by the Taneyev SQ (in the late 60s/early 70s, as far as I can tell) from Amazon for just over £5 ... bargain!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00FZNU0L6


----------



## scratchgolf

FerneKlang said:


> I just downloaded Schubert's complete string quartets as recorded by the Taneyev SQ (in the late 60s/early 70s, as far as I can tell) from Amazon for just over £5 ... bargain!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00FZNU0L6


I own this set as well. They don't take the repeats in 14 but the playing is very good and a super value for experiencing all his SQs.


----------



## scratchgolf

I highly recommend the following ensembles for Schubert's SQs

Pavel Haas Quartet
Alban Berg Quartett
Takacs Quartet

Although I find their SQ14 to be too slow, others also swear by Quartetto Italiano.


----------



## Guest

What a happy day for a music lover! Look what I find today .






The 19 cd-box with the organ works was a real bargain,70 dollars!


----------



## sdtom

https://sdtom.wordpress.com/2015/01/13/ … nsrudorff/

A new CPO release of a composer I've not heard before. Don't give it a single listen as it may take multiple times to get the true feeling of the work. Rudorff was also the founder of a nature protection movement well over 100 years ago. Wonder what the basic premise of the movement concentrated on?
Tom


----------



## arpeggio

*Aho Concert for Chamber Orchestra*






​
For additional information and reviews see:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=106&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=309172

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2009/June09/Aho_Rituals_BISCD1686.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/May14/Aho_sy4_BISCD1066.htm

I concur with the above reviews. An interesting scheme. Aho composed three separate works that are designed to be performed together. The last work on the CD features a percussionist performing on two African Drums: the darabuka & the djembe.

In every work Aho creates a unique sound world. I am a big Aho fan so please forgive me for my bias.


----------



## tdc

Mostly bought with x-mas gift cards but the Debussy came out of my own pocket. I ended up getting an unexpected credit at the shop I was at so I grabbed the Rameau on a whim, looks like it gets mixed reviews. Boulez Ravel recordings came in a set that also included _Bolero_. _Vive la France!_


----------



## SixFootScowl

To go with my recently purchased 6 disc Callas set, I just got this at Dearborn Music:








Now have about 9 hours of Maria Callas arias and both her live and studio Sonnambula operas.


----------



## Guest

Trendy hipster purchase of the week:









Not sure what to make of this. Maybe great background music?

Crunchy granola purchase of the week (just the Hekla track):









What the heckla? Boom!


----------



## OFecteau

1) Mozart Clarinet and Oboe Concertos, Hogwood, Piguet and Pay
2) Brahms, Complete String Quartets, Quartetto Italiano
3) Mahler 2nd, Abbado and Lucerne Festival Orch.
4) Shostakovich, String Quartets 2,3,7,8,12, Borodin Quartet

Between 4x/week BART commutes from Berkeley to S.F. and gym time putting hip and knee back into working order, I have a lot of time to listen. Plus, the buds in my ears allow me to better ignore the constant entreaties for money as I make my way.


----------



## Guest

Hold me down.... Going crazy now. Somebody hide my wallet. Three more purchases:

Tveitt orchestrations of Hardanger folk songs:









Ludvig Thuille violin sonatas:









Alla Borzova (from Belarus!):









I have a pretty good idea what to expect from the first two, but the last one is a bit of a flutter.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

OFecteau said:


> 1) Mozart Clarinet and Oboe Concertos, Hogwood, Piguet and Pay
> 2) Brahms, Complete String Quartets, Quartetto Italiano
> 3) Mahler 2nd, Abbado and Lucerne Festival Orch.
> 4) Shostakovich, String Quartets 2,3,7,8,12, Borodin Quartet
> 
> Between 4x/week BART commutes from Berkeley to S.F. and gym time putting hip and knee back into working order, I have a lot of time to listen. Plus, the buds in my ears allow me to better ignore the constant entreaties for money as I make my way.


Welcome to TalkClassical OFecteau!


----------



## Tristan

Here are some opera records I recently purchased at a used record and CD store, including an unusual Meyerbeer recording:










Most of these records were on clearance and were only a $1-$2 each for an opera.

Weber - Der Freischutz
Bellini - Norma
Gounod - Romeo and Juliet
Massenet - Werther
Massenet - Manon
Massenet - Thais
Bizet - Carmen
Verdi - Don Carlos
Meyerbeer - Le Prophete


----------



## MaxB

Schubert: Quintet for Strings in C major, Op. 163/D 956 
Boccherini: Quintet for 2 Violins, Viola and 2 Cellos in E major, Op. 13 no 5/G 275


----------



## starthrower

From Presto Classical:


----------



## Guest

A very recommendable box with organ Works by Buxtehude.The harmonia mundi box is also a must by,for me anyway.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Thanks to YouTube, after much listening I have decided to order *the Four Symphonies by Franz Schmidt, performed by Vassily Sinaisky and the Malmo Symphony Orchestra*.
























​
I discovered the composer recently thanks to an automated recommendation on YouTube based on my viewing/listening history. Luckily for me, the versions I listened to were these very recordings. Once again, Naxos comes through with a fantastic collection of recordings.

I am/was on a purchase freeze, saving to upgrade my HiFi but I made an exception (funny how easy it is...). The fact that these were on Naxos means that they were not too expensive and somewhat easier to justify.


----------



## mushrider

My favorite recording of the intermezzi


----------



## Haydn man

Just arrived today from Amazon Marketplace
I have the other disc in the set so am pleased with this


----------



## Guest

mushrider said:


> View attachment 61848
> 
> 
> My favorite recording of the intermezzi


Indeed,very exiting and stimulating.


----------



## arpeggio

*Aho Hits Another Home Run*






​
See the following for additional info:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=106&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=450354

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/July10/AHO_BISCD1316.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2010/Sept10/AHO_Biscd1316.htm

I concur with the above reviews.


----------



## omega

Sales!!!


----------



## starthrower

^^^^
Nice haul!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Schubert: Complete Trios (Beaux Arts Trio, Grumiaux Trio)*


----------



## jtbell




----------



## Alfacharger

Just pre-ordered this. I will also get the Nic Raine's recording when it becomes available.


----------



## brotagonist

Wagner's Ring was one I used to have on cassette way back. Well, I finally made up my mind and decided on the Janowski/Staatskapelle Dresden edition :tiphat: I am not a huge opera fan, but great music is great music. Period. Nevertheless, spending $50 or more plus shipping is way out of line with the level of my interest, great as the music is. You might be surprised to read that Allmusic gives it 5*, the Guardian 4/5, Classics Today 8/10, the-Wagnerian.com is glowing, etc.-in other words, it is considered to be one of the top recordings, despite being barely known to most listeners. It gets even more difficult, when trying to pick a release.





















These are all the very same recording of 14CDs. They sell on Amazon.ca for:

#1: $25.15 (no booklet) / Marketplace $23.92
#2: $166.91 (92-page booklet) / Marketplace $77.09
#3: $37.79 (separate libretto booklet for each opera) / Marketplace $18.41

[all prices are new, in case you are wondering]

Add $3.50 for shipping. Guess which one I just got


----------



## bejart

I keep forgetting to post here. Many of these have already arrived ---


----------



## bejart

As well as these ---


































And {Eybler: String Quintets}, which has no image available --


----------



## Guest

Had a trip out to a rather excellent bookshop which also happens to stock Naxos CDs.

Made free to obtain:

JS Bach: Concertos for solo harpsichord.

Lutoslawski, Szymanowski, Janacek: Various music for violin and piano.

Penderecki: Violin sonatas nos. 1 and 2.

Oh, and a book!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Beethoven: Complete Piano Sonatas, 1 through 32 - Maurizio Pollini *

Just pulled the trigger on this box-set, pre-ordered on Amazon for its Feb. 24th release date. I don't think I've ever been this excited for a recording. My favorite pianist playing the greatest set of piano sonatas.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Glenn Gould - Bach, Beethoven, Schoenberg, Berg, Webern*
Bach: Goldberg Variations
Beethoven: 1st and 3rd piano concerti, Eroica variations
Berg: Piano sonata
Schoenberg: Three Piano Pieces, Suite for Piano
Webern: Piano Variations

I found this CD in the (admittedly rather limited) classical music section of a local supermarket. It was the only recording there with any serial music at all, and had Gould's famous Goldberg recording.
It was also unbelievably cheap. I do mean that quite literally, I thought maybe there had been a computer error.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

omega said:


> Sales!!!
> 
> View attachment 61944
> View attachment 61945
> View attachment 61946
> View attachment 61947
> View attachment 61948


Ooh! Lucky you! Sales are wonderful for finding things like that.


----------



## Guest

I just recieved this beautiful set of music.This year I almost selled all my lp's.I am glad that I have now back this wonderfull sang music of Monteverdi.This choir with boy sopranos is uplifting and moves me very deeply.My favourite is the interpretation of Andrew Parrott but this one is very deer to me.


----------



## science

traverso said:


> I just recieved this beautiful set of music.This year I almost selled all my lp's.I am glad that I have now back this wonderfull sang music of Monteverdi.This choir with boy sopranos is uplifting and moves me very deeply.My favourite is the interpretation of Andrew Parrott but this one is very deer to me.
> View attachment 62212


This is a great work, and there is so much great Monteverdi out there. I have just fallen in love with La Venexiana's recordings of his madrigals. Music to live for!


----------



## josecamoessilva

Just arrived today, Bernstein's Concertos and Orchestral Works box set from Sony:


__
https://flic.kr/p/15755651603

(Is there a way to insert the pict directly from Flickr? The new management (at Flickr) seems to have removed many sharing alternatives.)

Now, for an afternoon of ripping so I can listen on all devices.

Cheers,
J


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I've had a change of plans with regards to my HiFi upgrade. The key area were my speakers/cabling. I found my original spool of Speaker Cable, which means I had just enough to relocate and rewire my Speakers for no additional outlay.

Instead, I have made a substantial order - clearing bits off of my Wishlist - deleting anything which has been on there longer than 9 months. If I haven't bought it by now - I cannot really have wanted it.

I'll also add that I have gotten rid of a couple of items in an ongoing process of musical spring cleaning. Of note, I have gotten rid of Daniel Barenboims Staatskapelle Berlin Beethoven, Chicago Brahms and Harnoncourt's Beethoven with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe.

On to Purchases:*"Great Symphonies" Beethoven, Brahms, Mahler, Schubert, Schumann et al.
David Zinman & the Zurich Tonhalle*








This first purchase jus one I hesitated on and watched in horror as the price leapt from £50 to £90. As soon as I saw the price come back down to £48, I ordered without hesitation.

My primary motivation was the Beethoven cycle which has come highly recommended to me recently. I am also interested in the Mahler and Schubert in this set as well as finally acquiring Haydn's Trumpet Concerto. Given that the Beethoven sells alone for the region of £25, this set is a bargain.

Speaking of Mahler, I have been long curious as to what Klemperer dubs "the Moralist" *Bruno Walter's Mahler *is like. I have heard loose earlier recordings (such as the 1938 Wiener Philharmoniker Ninth) but I have finally decided to pick up this boxed set. It is a pity the Saturday Symphony which inspired me to re-listen to more Mahler - the Third - is not here but I eagerly await this sets arrival. 







I am a huge fan of *Astrid Varnay* so when I saw this full recording of *Salome* available, I knew I was going to order it. I have heard excerpts of Varnay in the role (from this performance) so I know that I will definitely love this recording. I anticipate Varnay equalling Inge Borkh in this role.









*Sibelius* has also been featuring in my listening recently after some undue neglect. *Sir Thomas Beecham* is one of my favourite interpreters of Sibelius so I was most pleased to see this recording of the *Sixth Symphony* available.

The sound quality on the Sixth is great though not so much on the Fourth - it being an older recording. From samples however, the quality and emotion of the performance is not hindered by the slightly lesser sound quality.









I have been looking for a full set of Haydn's String Quartets for a while. Although I have loose recordings bay the Takacs Quartet and Cuarteto Casals, some pieces are easier to find than others and a full set - if of quality - can solve the issue. This set came recommended to me and thanks to some kind soul on YouTube uploading Quartets from this set, I was able to listen and make an educated purchase.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Continuing on with Chamber Works, I also ordered addition works by *Boccherini and Schmidt*.











​
The Boccherini is an extension from my initial exploration - Melos Quartet's recordings of three on the Guitar Quintets. I have enjoyed previous recordings by the *Cuarteto Casals* so this seemed a logical step forward.

*Franz Schmidt* is a composer I recently discovered through his Symphonies via YouTube. This recording by the *Franz Schubert Quartett*, Wien was also on YouTube (



) and after listening here, I pulled the trigger and ordered this disc.

My final three purchases were quite simple:



















​
I am a huge fan of Bryn Terfel, so when I saw this release of *Der Fliegende Hollander* coming out I preordered it immediately. I will be watching this in the next Day or so as soon as I have the time to commit.

*Gardner's Mendelssohn in Birmingham* series has been very enjoyable and *Volume 3* completes the Symphony Cycle with the Second Symphony "Hymn of Praise". Pre-Ordered, this is released on Monday if memory serves.

I have heard some of *Korngold's Lieder/Songs *in what has been included on some releases as 'filler' for want of better and more appropriate term. This was recommended by Amazon and the samples sounded excellent. I may have waited to order this but Hugo Wolf's Lieder has found me listening to more and more lieder recently between Symphonic and Chamber works. There are benefits to being able to listen to an iPod at work.


----------



## JACE

AClockworkOrange said:


> Speaking of Mahler, I have been long curious as to what Klemperer dubs "the Moralist" *Bruno Walter's Mahler *is like. I have heard loose earlier recordings (such as the 1938 Wiener Philharmoniker Ninth) but I have finally decided to pick up this boxed set. It is a pity the Saturday Symphony which inspired me to re-listen to more Mahler - the Third - is not here but I eagerly await this sets arrival.
> View attachment 62313


ACO,

You are in for a treat with all of those wonderful recordings -- particularly this Bruno Walter Mahler set. His versions of the Second, Ninth, and _Das Lied_ are some of the best ever recorded -- in this listener's humble opinion!

I'm certainly more of a fan of Walter's interpretations than Klemperer's "immoralist" approach.


----------



## Stavrogin




----------



## AClockworkOrange

JACE said:


> ACO,
> 
> You are in for a treat with all of those wonderful recordings -- particularly this Bruno Walter Mahler set. His versions of the Second, Ninth, and _Das Lied_ are some of the best ever recorded -- in this listener's humble opinion!
> 
> I'm certainly more of a fan of Walter's interpretations than Klemperer's "immoralist" approach.


Thanks Jace, that is good to hear, I can't wait for these to arrive 

These are auto-rip but I'm waiting to get the discs and listen through my HiFi.


----------



## Jeff W

Went a little bit crazy on Amazon last night... 









Swore I wasn't going to buy yet another Beethoven symphony set, yet here I am with John Eliot Gardiner's set on the way... 









Also bought this recording of Anne-Sophie Mutter playing the Beethoven Violin Concerto with HvK leading the Berlin Philharmonic.















Also ended up with not one, but two different sets of Mozart's Piano Concertos played on period instruments to supplement my set with Geza Anda on modern instruments. One with Michael Bilson playing and the other with Viviana Sofronitsky...

Going to have to watch myself next time I go on Amazon...


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> Continuing on with Chamber Works, I also ordered addition works by *Boccherini and Schmidt*.
> 
> View attachment 62324
> View attachment 62323​
> The Boccherini is an extension from my initial exploration - Melos Quartet's recordings of three on the Guitar Quintets. I have enjoyed previous recordings by the *Cuarteto Casals* so this seemed a logical step forward.
> 
> *Franz Schmidt* is a composer I recently discovered through his Symphonies via YouTube. This recording by the *Franz Schubert Quartett*, Wien was also on YouTube (
> 
> 
> 
> ) and after listening here, I pulled the trigger and ordered this disc.
> 
> My final three purchases were quite simple:
> View attachment 62325
> 
> View attachment 62326
> View attachment 62327
> ​
> I am a huge fan of Bryn Terfel, so when I saw this release of *Der Fliegende Hollander* coming out I preordered it immediately. I will be watching this in the next Day or so as soon as I have the time to commit.
> 
> *Gardner's Mendelssohn in Birmingham* series has been very enjoyable and *Volume 3* completes the Symphony Cycle with the Second Symphony "Hymn of Praise". Pre-Ordered, this is released on Monday if memory serves.
> 
> I have heard some of *Korngold's Lieder/Songs *in what has been included on some releases as 'filler' for want of better and more appropriate term. This was recommended by Amazon and the samples sounded excellent. I may have waited to order this but Hugo Wolf's Lieder has found me listening to more and more lieder recently between Symphonic and Chamber works. There are benefits to being able to listen to an iPod at work.












I imagine that you probably already _have_ this, but just to hedge my bet: Are you familiar with the Schmidt _Fourth_ Symphony? I find parts of it sublime. Mehta and the VPO do a good job of it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

MoonlightSonata said:


> *Glenn Gould - Bach, Beethoven, Schoenberg, Berg, Webern*
> Bach: Goldberg Variations
> Beethoven: 1st and 3rd piano concerti, Eroica variations
> Berg: Piano sonata
> Schoenberg: Three Piano Pieces, Suite for Piano
> Webern: Piano Variations
> 
> I found this CD in the (admittedly rather limited) classical music section of a local supermarket. It was the only recording there with any serial music at all, and had Gould's famous Goldberg recording.
> It was also unbelievably cheap. I do mean that quite literally, I thought maybe there had been a computer error.


That is totally a freak occurrence to find that at a grocery store. One would think they are doing well to find a Johnny Cash CD at a supermarket, but a decent classical CD--unbelievable.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> I imagine that you probably already _have_ this, but just to hedge my bet: Are you familiar with the Schmidt _Fourth_ Symphony? I find parts of it sublime. Mehta and the VPO do a good job of it.


Thank you for hedging you bets Marschallin :tiphat:

I have only listened to it once so far so I cannot claim familiarity but I found the piece wonderful, the tone and atmosphere bears out the Composers intention of the piece being "A requiem for my daughter".

It is next on my list, I'm listening through the symphonies in sequence and presently onto the Third - the piece which introduced to Schmidt. The Fourth is on my iPod to listen to at work tomorrow before I start on Bruno Walter's Mahler.

I didn't know that Zubin Mehta had conducted the piece with the VPO however. That sounds like an interesting combination. A quick search on YouTube works wonders. Needless to say, I am likely going to order this work when it pops up at the right price. 





YouTube catches flack for the musical uploads it hosts but is has and remains to be one of the most effective marketing tools for me. Only recommendations from fellow TC'ers has come close. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

What can I say? I like to listen to these beautiful sang Psalms.The English is also a Delight and preferable to the dutch translation.


----------



## Guest

Ohne Worte.


----------



## SixFootScowl

traverso said:


> What can I say? I like to listen to these beautiful sang Psalms.The English is also a Delight and preferable to the dutch translation.
> View attachment 62522
> View attachment 62523
> View attachment 62524


Fascinating! I have the Handel Chandos Anthems, whcih are sung Psalms, but never knew about these. What voice or voices are used in the Psalms? Are they all choral or some soloists?

Also I don't see these coming up on Amazon.

Psalms of David, so them IIRC only about half of all the Psalms would be included as being authored by David.


----------



## maestro267

Two discs bought today.

*Alan Rawsthorne*: Symphonies Nos. 1-3
Bournemouth SO/David Lloyd-Jones

*Gustav Holst*: The Planets (plus Pluto, the Renewer by *Colin Matthews*), The Mystic Trumpeter
Clare Rutter (soprano), Ladies of RSNO Chorus
Royal Scottish National Orchestra/David Lloyd-Jones


----------



## Albert7

I just got a copy of this box set 















Conversion to FLAC (and later ALAC) will be a chore.

I will get the Boulez compositions box set on DG later on . But this is a good start.


----------



## Guest

Florestan said:


> Fascinating! I have the Handel Chandos Anthems, whcih are sung Psalms, but never knew about these. What voice or voices are used in the Psalms? Are they all choral or some soloists?
> 
> Also I don't see these coming up on Amazon.
> 
> Psalms of David, so them IIRC only about half of all the Psalms would be included as being authored by David.


To give you an idea and to make clear that is has nothing to do with music for the concert hall.In all its simplicity it is very moving for me anyway.In fact it was common practise to sing these psalms.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

At last! No need for Spotify for Boulez compositions for a while.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Albert7

Finally got this after two hours of downloading off iTunes:









iTunes crashed once but managed to complete everything. Already tired now.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Messiaen: Complete
I've had this on my wish list for some time at £61.
Dropped to £41. Has to be done. 
My resolution to buy less is not working


----------



## violadude

Everyone is buying stuff that I want...


----------



## Albert7

Great album of course but the iTunes version has messed up ID3 tags. Album appears twice on my iPod classic and out of order. IPod touch and iPhone the ordering is correct. Computer version the order is messed up.



albertfallickwang said:


> Finally got this after two hours of downloading off iTunes:
> 
> View attachment 62659
> 
> 
> iTunes crashed once but managed to complete everything. Already tired now.


----------



## Albert7

albertfallickwang said:


> Great album of course but the iTunes version has messed up ID3 tags. Album appears twice on my iPod classic and out of order. IPod touch and iPhone the ordering is correct. Computer version the order is messed up.


I am going to try to re-download the whole box set via my iPhone wi-fi tomorrow evening and see if that clears up the problem of the mis-ordered tracks. Hopefully it will be working with my iPod classic by Sunday morning.


----------



## SixFootScowl

This double disc set makes for the 17th disc of Maria Callas I have purchased this year:


----------



## senza sordino

Mendelssohn String Quartets #2, 3, 6
View attachment 62697


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Got some new guitar strings and on the way home I picked up this:










Two CD purchases in two days!!!! I'm meant to be saving up!!!!

And I'm also meant to be quitting TC for a while, so I'll be nickin' off now....see ya, folks! (But I'll post another purchase when one is made)


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring - Valery Gergiev - Kirov Orchestra*

Completely blew me away, like listening to it for the first time.










----------

*Schubert: Complete "Impromptus", "16 German Dances", "12 German Dances", "6 Moments Musicaux" - Alfred Brendel*

A phenomenal recording.


----------



## JACE

violadude said:


> Everyone is buying stuff that I want...


Yeah. I feel the same! 

Especially since I'm trying to not buy any music for the first six months of 2015. Cold turkey! 

One month so far...


----------



## SixFootScowl

JACE said:


> Yeah. I feel the same!
> 
> Especially since I'm trying to not buy any music for the first six months of 2015. Cold turkey!
> 
> One month so far...


Yeah, well I was trying to control my purchases and am up to around 20 discs just for January. The problem is I got infected with the Maria Callas bug and there is no cure.

The treatment is Callas, Callas and more Callas.


----------



## senza sordino

I'd like to limit my purchases too. I've bought two CDs only in January, and I've ordered one more. I'm running out of space in my cabinet shelving for more CDs. But I promise, I will buy less this year than the last two years.

BTW, I did also purchase yesterday, in addition to the Mendelssohn String Quartets I posted, a new violin A string. And three exercise / study books for violin playing. I need to work on my double stops if I'm to advance in my playing.


----------



## arpeggio

Florestan said:


> Yeah, well I was trying to control my purchases and am up to around 20 discs just for January. The problem is I got infected with the Maria Callas bug and there is no cure.
> 
> The treatment is Callas, Callas and more Callas.


The cure is to be more callous concerning Callas. :lol:


----------



## GioCar

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring - Valery Gergiev - Kirov Orchestra*
> 
> Completely blew me away, like listening to it for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------


Yes, This is an outstanding _Sacre_! Blew me away as well


----------



## starthrower

Used copy w/ Libretto for 3 dollars!


----------



## MagneticGhost

starthrower said:


> Used copy w/ Libretto for 3 dollars!


I've got that and it's absolutely sensational.
Someone should bite your hand off at that price 

Why are you selling btw?


----------



## violadude

It's a little bit expensive for me, but all the Boulez hate on the forum lately pushed me to do it:


----------



## Albert7

arpeggio said:


> The cure is to be more callous concerning Callas. :lol:


Just get the complete Callas box set and your problem is solved .


----------



## Albert7

violadude said:


> It's a little bit expensive for me, but all the Boulez hate on the forum lately pushed me to do it:
> 
> View attachment 62880


I need to procure this box set as well.


----------



## starthrower

MagneticGhost said:


> I've got that and it's absolutely sensational.
> Someone should bite your hand off at that price
> 
> Why are you selling btw?


I'm not selling. I bought it for that price.


----------



## MagneticGhost

starthrower said:


> I'm not selling. I bought it for that price.


 Silly me
Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Continuing the exploration of Bruno Walter following his Mahler recordings, I have picked up the following:
















​
- The *Warner Icons *is a collection of Bruno Walter's early recordings, including his Mahler Nine which I previously acquired from iTunes. There are a number of pieces off interest to me in this box, not least the audio-biography of Bruno Walter included on the sets final disc much like that of Klemperer and Beecham on their respective sets.
- The *Sony Mozart* set caught my interest after listening to some of Walter's Mozart on YouTube. I love this full-blooded old-school approach to Mozart. I particularly love the Mono Symphony No. 25. 
-* Bruckner Symphonies 4 & 9, Mozart Symphony 35* - This was an accidental discovery. The Bruckner 9 particularly sold this me. The sound quality on these discs defies expectations given the recording dates.

The Great Conductors - Karajan thread and my recent Sibelius listening has inspired these next two purchases. Thanks again to YouTube for the opportunity to listen before buying - anticipation is elevated.











​
The latter set of Sibelius speaks for itself.

The Orchestral Spectaculars has several factors going for it:

99% of the recordings are with the phenomenal Philharmonia, an orchestra which under the leadership of Karajan and later Klemperer was truly outstanding.
The Sibelius, Bartok, Kodaly and various recordings of Gounod et al. This is a box I can happily dip in and out of. I cannot help but think of Thomas Beecham's choice of phrase - lollipops.

I have been looking at these for some time and I have finally ordered them.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Continuing from my previous post, I picked a pair of operas:















*Falstaff* is an opera I have long been curious about. The choice of this recording has in part been helped by my recent interest in Karajan, particularly in his work with the Philharmonia. However, the casting played a key role and after listening to samples for a while I finally bought it.

My only exposure to *Tosca* on CD is the wonderful recording featuring Jose Carreras and the goddess that is Montserrat Caballe under the baton of Sir Colin Davis. Much as I love this recording I have wanted a second for a while. This recording again conducted by Karajan won out by a fraction after listening to samples. This is the first I have heard of Leontyne Price but from these samples and other performances by the Soprano on YouTube, it won't be the last.

My last order is something that has been in and out of my trolley a few times - *Prokofiev's Violin Sonatas performed by Alina Ibragimova and Steve Osborne*. As this is to be last order until April, it has finally made to checkout.









Finally, a friend noticed this in a charity shop and rescued it for me:








It is funny because I was talking about *Bruno Walter* and mentioned that of the two *Brahms* Cycles, if I were to get one, it would be the *New York Philharmonic Mono cycle*. From what I have read, this cycle tends to have and edge in no small part thanks to the Orchestra itself. However, I wasn't going to buy this as I have enough Brahms in my collection.

For the price however and the fact that my friend thought of ringing me to see if I wanted it, I decided to go for it.


----------



## phlrdfd

AClockworkOrange said:


> Finally, a friend noticed this in a charity shop and rescued it for me:
> 
> View attachment 62956
> 
> It is funny because I was talking about *Bruno Walter* and mentioned that of the two *Brahms* Cycles, if I were to get one, it would be the *New York Philharmonic Mono cycle*. From what I have read, this cycle tends to have and edge in no small part thanks to the Orchestra itself. However, I wasn't going to buy this as I have enough Brahms in my collection.
> 
> For the price however and the fact that my friend thought of ringing me to see if I wanted it, I decided to go for it.


The recordings of the second and third from that set have been my favorites for years.


----------



## DavidA

Strauss - Four Last Songs

Schwartskopf / Szell 

HMV has them for £2.99 at the moment!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DavidA said:


> Strauss - Four Last Songs
> 
> Schwartskopf / Szell
> 
> HMV has them for £2.99 at the moment!



* * * LOVE THIS POST * * * 

I love that you share this with people.

Best _Four Last Songs_, _EV-A!!!_


----------



## Pugg

The wonderful Decca sound, out at feb 23th


----------



## Centropolis




----------



## DiesIraeCX

Centropolis said:


> View attachment 63021


Great purchases, that Schoenberg-Webern-Berg recording has been on my wishlist for quite some time!


----------



## Vaneyes

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Great purchases, that Schoenberg-Webern-Berg{w. LaSalle Qt.} recording has been on my wishlist for quite some time!


And don't forget. 

View attachment 63055


----------



## Mahlerian

This set includes the content of both Brilliant classics sets listed above.


----------



## Centropolis

I guess I should have spent a little more and got that one. Oh well.


----------



## brotagonist

I haven't been posting here for a while, since I present my recordings old and new on the Current Listening thread. Today, I'll post here 









Mozart Zauberflöte
Böhm/BPO

I'm not on an opera binge, exactly, but there are a few works that simply insist  I am attracted to the Masonic mysticism... and the singing, too.

I had never considered getting a second version of Pierrot Lunaire. Could there be any better than Helga Pilarczyk, the maîtress of Sprechgesang? I doubt it. But Christine Schäfer sings it beautifully: a different approach, another reason to love the work even more.








Schönberg Pierrot Lunaire, Herzgewächse, Ode to Napoleon
Schäfer, Boulez, Ensemble Intercontemporain

It turns out that I now have 3 versions conducted by Boulez, since I discovered Yvonne Minton on the 11CD Sony Schoenberg box  Yes, I ordered the less expensive reissue pictured above.


----------



## brotagonist

It has been a mad scramble today, but I earned it... in abundance  so I felt justified in treating myself to a little reward.

I have bought about a half dozen operas in the past few months, but one thing I noticed is that they are all in German-great! but...? So, I have been shopping for something particularly exquisite in French, and I think I found it:









Debussy Pelléas et Mélisande
Abbado/Vienna Philharmonic

A Gallic performance might have been better? The exorbitantly expensive Boulez seems to be a favourite, too, but this recording by Abbado appears to have the lion's share of fan favour... and I got a _very good_ used copy for a price I couldn't refuse.

So excited was I, that I added this to my order:









Prokofiev String Quartets 1 & 2; Quintet
Russian String Quartet

I'm very attracted to these chamber works and a _new_ copy is to be had for next to nothing. How could I refuse?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Massive sale, so I went to buy more music!
Adès, _Powder Her Face_
Piano music collection
Aria collection
Famous Film Soundtracks

I eagerly await listening to these!


----------



## nirvxyj

Haydn:The Piano Trios [Die Klaviertrios / Les 43 Trios Avec Piano]
Joseph Haydn (Composer), Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Albert7

Got rid of a bunch of Russian pop music to get these three albums:









The Jonas Kaufmann and Simone Dinnerstein discs were in near pristine condition but it was the Helene Grimaud disc on Denon which was incredible find!


----------



## brotagonist

As you might have noticed, I have been scouring the field of opera for items of interest for some time. Today, I reviewed my choices yet again  I have made some great choices and gotten some great deals, too.









Weber Der Freischütz
Kleiber/Staatskapelle Dresden

I have known this since the '70s, but this is my first copy. It reminds me of the Heimatfilme I grew up with and I think it is delightful. Perhaps that's why I waited so long to get it: I want serious drama in my collection :lol:








Strauss Elektra
Sinopoli/Vienna PO

I spent a lot of time selecting a Strauss opera, wishing to find a serious work to start with. I had narrowed it down to Salome or Elektra, but the plot of this one wins hands down. It is considered, by many, to be Strauss' greatest opera. You might know this better by its Deutsche Grammophon cover, but this Brilliant Classics reissue is only a fraction of the price.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1989 - '91.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Late Beethoven: Music, Thought, Imagination* - Maynard Solomon


----------



## Celloman

Bach - St. Matthew Passion: John Butt and Dunedin Consort









I haven't actually listened to it yet, but I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Albert7

Bye bye rock and rap CD's.

Hello to this box set of the nearly complete William Kapell (missing 2 discs they discovered recently). But I had to had the fancy box instead of the meh bland reissue.


----------



## arpeggio

*Mark O'Connor Symphony*






​
For additional information see: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=211697

The only review I could find is the one from Fanfare cited in the above link.

This is the second recording I have acquired of the music of Mark O'Connor. His sound world reminds me of Virgil Thompson. For me it is an acquired taste. The more I listen to it the more fulfilling it becomes.


----------



## starthrower

^^^^
I've been listening to Mark O'Connor for over 30 years. Although it's not a classical album, his 2 disc live set, Thirty Year Retrospective is fantastic!


----------



## Guest

Apparently women are now allowed to write songs and everything. I find this hard to believe but thought I'd better show willing and have duly ordered a couple of CDs by two of them>

First up: Sofia Gubaidulina, The Canticle of the Sun and the Lyre of Orpheus.

And then, Kaija Saariaho on a CD also featuring Cage and Maderna: Cikada String Quartet - In due Tempi.


Was also going to order an Unsuk Chin CD but...er the shop wouldn't answer the phone...


----------



## brotagonist

I spent most of yesterday evening and this morning poring over Lieder, mostly German, but also a lot of French. I made two discoveries:

1. I already have a fair bit  Schubert, Mahler, Debussy and quite a number of odds and ends. I had forgotten about these... well, about them being albums of Lieder 

2. This...









Othmar Schoeck : Notturno (5 movements for string quartet and voice on poems by Nikolaus Lenau)
Christian Gerhaher, Rosamunde Quartett

The instant I heard it, it enchanted me. Lieder are usually voice and piano, but the string quartet accompaniment is exotic and intoxicating. Nikolaus Lenau is the poet who also wrote a version of Faust that inspired Liszt's orchestral scenes.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## brotagonist

I'm proud to be a patron of the arts 

This afternoon, I bought, for the cover  :









Schoenberg : Complete Songs
Liska, Barainsky, Diener, Jarnot, Mayer, Schäfer, Vondung

I used to have Dorothy Dorow's 3 or so albums of the Neue Wiener Schule on Etcetera on LP. Long are they out of print, but starthrower reminded me of this album earlier today. It's even better, as it has ALL of the Lieder! And Mahlerian mentioned that the Book of the Hanging Gardens is a piece for voice and piano. It's on here, too! Wow! I am ecstatic!


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I still haven't opened my copy after 6 weeks. I'm waiting for the Schoenberg bug to bite again. I know it's going to be good!


----------



## Mahlerian

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> I still haven't opened my copy after 6 weeks. I'm waiting for the Schoenberg bug to bite again. I know it's going to be good!


That reminds me of this nasty bit from Slonimsky's _Lexicon_:



CW Orr said:


> It is clear that each of these composers...has been badly bitten by the Schoen-bug, with results that make one regret that the complaint is not made notifiable by law, just as an outbreak of foot-and-mouth disease or the the appearance of the Colorado beetle on our shores requires a report to the authorities and isolation, so far as possible, of the infected area...Some of these pages resemble a kitchen fly-paper during the rush hour on a hot August afternoon.


Oh yes, and I bought this disc:










I think I prefer their Echo 20/21 cover, personally.


----------



## brotagonist

^ I love that series! The covers aren't pretty, but the prices are phenomenal. I have quite a few, but I want more of them


----------



## starthrower

I'll have the Berio piece when I get hold of the Boulez Erato box.


----------



## Albert7

Just picked up this lovely box set for all of Verdi operas and other music:


----------



## Guest

I have also the Bach recordings - Piet Kee on Chandos 4 volumes.


----------



## Guest

This is an old one but I enjoy it very much,I am waiting at the mailbox.


----------



## starthrower

Terrific new Starker release on Hanssler selling at a budget price.
First time on CD for the Ratavaara concerto.










Picked up this stellar recording as well.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 7 (Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker)*


----------



## brotagonist

I just received notification that my order of Debussy's Pelléas et Mélisande, conducted by Claudio Abbado and performed by the Wiener Philharmoniker, has been cancelled, as the used copy turned out to be in such poor condition that the seller could not conscionably sell it. It is a let-down, since other copies of the album are selling for a lot. However, for 3 dollars more, new and shipped, I just found:









Debussy Pelléas et Mélisande
Jordan/Monte-Carlo

I had initially considered this one, due to the native French singers, but I was unable to find a review. My experience with this series has been stellar. I just located, on Presto Classical, these recommendations:

_"Arguably the finest modern recording of Debussy's masterpiece, with ideal casting in the title roles and a poignant Golaud. An ineptly sung Arkel snags."_ BBC Music Magazine, March 2010 ****

_"[This version] has the great virtue of a native French-speaking cast; and no one better exemplifies the advantage this provides than Philippe Huttenlocher, who brings out every shade of meaning in the words and makes Golaud's every scene vivid by intelligent acting with his fine voice. His is a truly outstanding performance...Rachel Yakar is a fragile and innocent Mélisande...All told, I found this a profoundly moving performance."_ Gramophone Magazine, December 1991

I already have a number of Armin Jordan's recordings and I am sure I will be pleased with this one, too :tiphat:


----------



## DiesIraeCX

brotagonist, for roughly 40$, you could get The Debussy Edition. It has that same Abbado recording of Pelleas et Melisande, plus nearly everything else Debussy wrote. It's a a steal, considering how much it'd cost to purchase it all separately. A worthwhile investment!


----------



## brotagonist

DiesIraeVIX said:


> brotagonist, for roughly 40$, you could get The Debussy Edition. It has that same Abbado recording of Pelleas et Melisande, plus nearly everything else Debussy wrote. It's a a steal, considering how much it'd cost to purchase it all separately. A worthwhile investment!


Thanks. I haven't gotten into buying complete works sets yet. I like the smörgåsbord approach to collecting: my current focus is on principal or favourite works, even if it costs me a tad more (I am also trying to get the most great music without excessive numbers of CDs). $40 for an album, even if it is everything Debussy wrote, is way out of my budget at this time. I got the Armin Jordan set for $18.50 shipped. That would leave me $21.50 to spend on other things and, scanning back only a page or two, you will see that I already spent that money a number of times over just in the past few days  If I decide to collect another version down the road, the Debussy set could be a solid candidate: by then, I will be more familiar with the Debussy works I have already collected and more certain whether I must have all of it.


----------



## brotagonist

I neglected to mention that after completing my opera campaign last week (only 2 have arrived so far  ), I embarked on a short Lieder campaign, too. In addition to Othmar Schoeck and Arnold Schoenberg, I also added some other Lieder and Orchestral Song albums to my collection.

I was quite taken by Christian Gerhaher's voice (he is the vocalist on the Schoeck album), so I explored his catalogue for other gems. I was thinking along the lines of Schumann, Schubert, Strauss, Wolf and others. I had never heard of him prior to last week, but it turns out that he has released more than a dozen albums of exactly the kind of material I was after. Clearly, I could not get them all... but then I discovered that his output has been collected in a 13CD box called the Art of Song - Lied Edition, selling for $34 plus shipping. I was so tempted to get it, but then I thought about how badly I actually wanted each of the discs in the set. Would I really want all of it sung by just that one performer? And a couple of the discs duplicated material I had already collected by other artists: I didn't feel I needed to have a second interpretation at this time. And a few of the discs seemed to be less than prime material, but who could argue about 1-2 discs at that price for the whole set? Well, I did. Price-conscious as I am, I actually spent nearly $25 more  due to having to pay shipping for each album, by getting only 5 of them. These are the ones I selected:









Nachtviolen - Schubert Lieder

This is a very fine selection of songs that is not the ones you usually hear. I was immediately drawn to the material and felt that these were texts I would enjoy listening to.









Melancholie - Schumann Lieder

He has a second Schumann album out with Dichterliebe, but I didn't feel drawn to that Lieder-cycle... maybe some other time? This one, however, includes a lot of very interesting material: texts by Eichendorff, Chamisso, Andersen, Reinick, Goethe, etc. I was enchanted immediately by the samples.









Ferne Geliebte

A selection of Lieder by various composers: 2x Beethoven, 3x Haydn, 5x Berg and the complete Buch der hängenden Gärten by Schoenberg. Yes, I confess that it was this album that decided me against the unbelievably low-priced box. The box includes only songs 8-15 of the hängenden Gärten: why did they do that!? It, along with Berg, is the gem of the disc and they ruined the entire 13CD box by abridging it. There is much inferior material on discs 12 & 13, so they could have skipped some of that.









Mahler - Lieder

I haven't checked the titles, but this seems to be the Wunderhorn songs. I considered it a must have.









Mahler - Orchestral Songs

A little bit of cancon, here: the SO of Montréal with Kent Nagano. I have already collected the Kindertotenlieder and Rückert-Lieder in a version with female voice, but this also contains the Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen, so there is good reason to have this one.

He also has numerous other Schubert albums (I already have a Winterreise by another interpreter; and die Schöne Müllerin does not yet seem essential to me), another Schumann album, and a Hugo Wolf album, but I was not so drawn to the texts to feel a need to buy them. There is also Mahler's Lied von der Erde, again conducted by Nagano, but I already have Rattle's male voice version, so I didn't feel it to be a significant addition to my collection at this time.

Did I shoot myself in the foot? Am I unnecessarily out nearly $25 or was the integrity of Schoenberg's Hanging Gardens worth it? I think I made the best choice for me.


----------



## Sonata

albertfallickwang said:


> Just picked up this lovely box set for all of Verdi operas and other music:
> 
> View attachment 63425


I'm obsessed with Verdi right now...so I am very jealous!


----------



## Albert7

Sonata said:


> I'm obsessed with Verdi right now...so I am very jealous!


yeah nearly 80 hours of Verdi would be a worthy box to tackle.


----------



## maestro267

*Barber*: Violin Concerto, Cello Concerto, Piano Concerto
Isaac Stern (violin)/New York PO/Bernstein
Yo-Yo Ma (cello)/Baltimore SO/Zinman
John Browning (piano)/Cleveland Orchestra/Szell

*Litolff*: Concerto Symphonique No. 2 in B minor, No. 4 in D minor
Peter Donohoe (piano)/Bournemouth SO/Litton


----------



## Morimur

*New Stravinsky Release*

_Stravinsky, Concerto for Piano and Wind Orchestra, Jean Efflam-Bavouzet, Sao Paulo Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier_

Review:
http://classicalmodernmusic.blogspot.com/2015/02/stravinsky-concerto-for-piano-and-wind.html


----------



## hpowders

Against my better judgment perhaps, but I spent some coin on Lang Lang's recent CD of Prokofiev's Third and Bartok's Second Piano Concertos, with Simon Rattle conducting the Berlin Philharmonic, based on a very positive professional review.

I will "mini-review" it. Haven't received it yet.


----------



## Jeff W

Found this one at the used book store today:









Rafael Kubelik leading the Symphonie-Orchester Des Bayerischen Rundfunks in Mahler's Symphonies. Been busy ripping these to my laptop ever since I got home.















And these two are in the way in the mail.


----------



## starthrower

I'm very much looking forward to this Starker box!










I've been wanting to get hold of some of Honegger's chamber music for a while now.
Picked up these used CDs.


----------



## Haydn man

I just received these 2 contrasting discs via Amazon Marketplace
The Brahms reunites me with the same performance I had on record 30 years ago and I am delighted to make it's reaquaintance
I have enjoyed the Glass CD via Spotify for sometime and could resist it no longer


----------



## elgar's ghost

Just received this from a seller in France - looking forward to hearing it but not until tomorrow as I'm listening to jazz today.

















I have to admit that the blurb on the back is a bit on the precious side, though. :lol:


----------



## senza sordino

I bought these three CDs yesterday. Not cheap, but it was payday.

The Argentinian Album
View attachment 63923

Piazzola Four Seasons of Buenos Aires, Ginastera Concerto for String Orchestra, and Golijov Last round for double Quartet and Bass

The Silver Album, ASM and Lambert Orkis play 
LvB Violin sonata no 7, Brahms no 2, Penderecki, Kreisler, Brahms, Mozart, Faure, Previn, Massenet, Ravel and Debussy.
View attachment 63924


The Planets
View attachment 63925

yes, I already had Boult performing with Vienna but I grew tired of it.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Richard Strauss* - _Four Last Songs, Death and Transfiguration, Metamorphosen_ (Karajan, Janowitz)

I loved the "Four Last Songs"! A great introduction into R. Strauss' music. Also, Gundula Janowitz's voice is gorgeous, blew me away.


----------



## brotagonist

I thought I was done my recent opera campaign, but I felt compelled to review my choices yet again. I'm just not feeling it with the Italians, not even in French. The biggest contender was Rossini's William Tell (French original, not the Italian translation), but I have decided against it for now. Then, I discovered a Western! Puccini's La fanciulla del West. Wikipedia says it bears influences of Debussy and Strauss, is admired for its "impressive orchestration" and a "more melodically integrated" score than his other work, and "the majority of academics and musicians agree in calling it a magnum opus," but it just sounded a lot like the song-based Italian operas to me  I'm going to sample it some more another day. Then, I read that Prokofiev's Fiery Angel is supposed to be one of his most musically modern ones. I will need to revisit it, too, because it just didn't quite do it for me tonight, although the orchestral parts are wonderful. I also had a listen to Mussorgsky's Boris Godunov yet again. I'm not going to categorically rule that one out, but I'm still not so sure. I even tried Britten's Paul Bunyan  Well, I don't know. It is amusing, and since I like Westerns...  But seriously, don't hold your breaths. I'm sure I tested about another half dozen, but none were as promising as the ones I already mentioned and more or less dismissed (for now).

So, I was impulsive and bought:









Stravinsky The Rake's Progress
Nagano/Lyon

Another telling of the Faust story, with Dawn Upshaw's voice, Kent Nagano conducting, great reviews, some suggesting it is better than the Gardiner performance with Otter, even (that one would have cost me at least $11 more for a used copy and I got a new one). I have had a great record with this series. No duds. All excellent. And super prices. I believe they have the librettos online, too. I'll need to check, but this one is all in English, anyway.

_"Jerry Hadley's credulous Tom and Dawn Upshaw's emotionally complex Anne combine with Kent Nagano's taut direction. One of the finest Rakes on disc."_ BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2010 *****

_"Among the later recordings the present Lyon production has always been held in high esteem.... [F]rom the beginning, I was caught by the performance and when I reached the end I had the feeling that I had been in for something really great. There are several reasons for that. The recording, to begin with, is clear and detailed, almost analytical, slightly dry - which suits this work with its chamber size and quasi baroque atmosphere. The text is well enunciated and there is no problem to follow the proceedings with just the synopsis at hand.... There are also some well judged sound-effects.... The conducting is another asset here. Kent Nagano keeps the music alive and his rhythmic acuity gives springiness to the performance that is irresistible." _Göran Forsling, MusicWeb International


----------



## Haydn man

Just arrived today so will give it a listen tomorrow 
I really like Glass, there is someting about minimalism that appeals to me.
And best of all it cost less than £2 via Amazon Marketplace


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Korngold: String Sextet
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
The Raphael Ensemble*​







This disc is a gem for me, the appeal being two-fold. Firstly, it gives me the Chamber version of Schoenberg's Verklarte Nacht. I have heard this on YouTube and really enjoyed this version, but the two recordings I have are adapted for String Orchestra.

Secondly, Korngold's String Sextet is a new piece to me - I have only heard the String Quartets and I enjoyed them very much.

*Martha Modl: The Queen of Drama in Opera*​








Following my exploration of the phenomenal Astrid Varnay comes Martha Modl. Furtwangler's Walkure, cruel in providing a glimpse of what might have been - a Studio cycle with the Wiener Philharmoniker - provided me with an introduction to Martha Modl.

The Varnay box in this series has been an incredible purchase and this will follow suit if YouTube is anything to go by. I certainly cannot think of a better way explore this artist further.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Alexander Zemlinsky*: _Lyric Symphony_ --- *Alban Berg*: _Three Pieces from the Lyric Suite_ (Hans Graf, Houston Symphony)










*Beethoven*: _Triple Concerto _(Karajan, Berliner) --- *Brahms*: _Double Concerto_ (Szell, Cleveland)

- Oistrakh, Rostropovich, Richter


----------



## Mahlerian

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Alexander Zemlinsky*: _Lyric Symphony_ --- *Alban Berg*: _Three Pieces from the Lyric Suite_ (Hans Graf, Houston Symphony)


Be sure to tell me how good this recording of the Lyric Symphony is.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Mahlerian said:


> Be sure to tell me how good this recording of the Lyric Symphony is.


I most definitely will. Although, I have never heard this work before, so I wouldn't be able to make a comparison with another recording, but I can tell you if I enjoyed it and if the sound quality is good!


----------



## Morimur

elgars ghost said:


> Just received this from a seller in France - looking forward to hearing it but not until tomorrow as I'm listening to jazz today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that the blurb on the back is a bit on the precious side, though. :lol:


Looks promising. Any good?


----------



## SixFootScowl

My favorite after Maria Callas:


----------



## Andolink

*Ib Nørholm*: _Chamber Music 4_
Euterpe Ensemble


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Lots of music!
*Prokofiev:* Romeo and Juliet, Symphonies 1 and 2, Lieutenant Kijé
*Sibelius:* Tapiola, Finlandia, Symphonies 2, 4, and 5
*Mahler:* Symphony 5
*Tippett:* Complete String Quartets


----------



## Albert7

Vinyl and CD I found this morning:

































btw, Tori Amos is classical to me LOL.


----------



## Fox

*Beethoven: Complete Piano Sonatas* ~ *Maurizio Pollini*​


----------



## Fox

*Bach: The Cello Suites* ~ *Nina Kotova*










*Dvorak Cello Concerto & Serenade for Winds in D Minor, Op. 44* ~ *Nina Kotova*​


----------



## Fox

*J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations* ~ *Minsoo Sohn*​


----------



## Fox

*The Chopin Album* ~ *Sol Gabetta & Bertrand Chamayou*​


----------



## Fox

*Maria Callas Remastered (The Complete Studio Recordings 1949-1969)* ~ *Maria Callas Et Al.*

(70 CD Set + Book)​


----------



## Baregrass

Bach Sonatas and Partitas. Just today at an antique store. 3 very clean LP's. Three dollars.


----------



## Fox

*Beethoven: Piano Sonatas #30-32* ~ *Mitsuko Uchida*​


----------



## Pugg

​Puccini : Madama Buttrfly.
Near mint for only €5.00 on L.P:tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

£1 from a charity shop. Very nice.


----------



## Taggart

Went into a music shop in Lowestoft, and found that it was run by one of Ingélou's ex-pupils.

Got this selection:


































Cheaper than Amazon!


----------



## JACE

Baregrass said:


> View attachment 64417
> 
> 
> Bach Sonatas and Partitas. Just today at an antique store. 3 very clean LP's. Three dollars.


Nice score.....


----------



## DaveS

Just arrived. After reading so many positives on TC, decided to go for it.


----------



## Fox

DaveS said:


> View attachment 64429
> 
> Just arrived. After reading so many positives on TC, decided to go for it.


Congratulations David I'm sure there will be many hours of enjoyment ahead. All the reviews I've read have been glowing; I'd be interested to know what your think about it once you've had a chance to listen. 

Regards,

Fox


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Mahler and Lenny, Late Beethoven, and Shostakovich*

The Mahler and Shostakovich, I found at Half-Price Books today, it was one of those days. I had to put back at least 5 CDs. I had to be responsible.  The Beethoven is off of Amazon.

*Mahler*: Symphony No. 6 (Bernstein, Vienna)
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 9 (Bernstein, Berlin)

*Beethoven*: String Quartets No. 14 and No. 15 (Quartetto Italiano)
*Beethoven*: Complete Bagatelles (Alfred Brendel)

*Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 5 (Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw)


----------



## hpowders

Just purchased Bartok's Three Piano Concertos with Yefim Bronfman and the LA Philharmonic conducted by Esa-Pekka Salonen.

Looking forward to receiving it!


----------



## Fox

*Bach: Six Partitas: Two-Part Inventions* ~ *Vladimir Feltsman* (2 CD Set)​


----------



## Taggart

Wen down to Southwold and popped into Wells for a browse - fatal


























Ingélou picked up a hardback biography of Samuel Johnson by David Nokes as well.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Taggart said:


> Wen down to Southwold and popped into Wells for a browse - fatal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingélou picked up a hardback biography of Samuel Johnson by David Nokes as well.


Nice finds! That Lôbo / Cardoso disc is top drawer


----------



## Taggart

MagneticGhost said:


> Nice finds! That Lôbo / Cardoso disc is top drawer


That's the trouble with Wells - they have almost the complete Naxos catalogue on offer - talk about spoiled for choice. We have to be careful when we go in there.


----------



## Guest

It was a long time ago that I listened to Satie and it was very exciting .Brahms with Michelangeli is a pure Delight and that goes also for the Dutch Nightingale.I do have now the Bach chandos recordings with Piet kee complete.


----------



## Guest

Famous amd compelling! After the lp's wich I have sold,now on cd ,what a






joy to listen to this music in this troubled world.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have made a number of purchases recently after reducing some areas of my collection - maintaining the status quo numerically. I'll split this across posts to include cover art, which is much more interesting than a list of names. One of the biggest drawbacks of the decline of vinyl is the decline of cover artwork. Granted a lot of Classical artwork can be... questionable though never detracting from the music. When it is good however, it enriches the listening experience - well to me anyhow.

Being a fan of the London Philharmonic and having the pleasure of seeing them live for an evening of Beethoven last Saturday in my first live concert (and two and a half days in London - an experience I will treasure), this first block of purchases unsurprisingly features the LPO.

My love of the LPO stems from one of my favourite Conductors - Klaus Tennstedt. Although I have had the BBC Legends recording for some time, this recording of Beethoven's Ninth has been on my list for a long time. Tennstedt's vigour and character with audience in tow reminds me in some ways of Furtwangler and this recording of the Ninth ticks all of the boxes - especially with the presence of the wonderful Lucia Popp.











​
The Wagner was a no-brainer after enjoying Tennstedt's Wagner on his live DVD on tour with the LPO. It really would have been something to see what he could have done in an Operatic or Concert setting with a full Opera. Sadly it didn't happen but this CD is a wonderful glimpse into what may have been.

I also ordered the following albums after much consideration from my wish list.











​


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I also ordered this pair of live recordings from ICA Classics featuring _*the Diva*_, Maria Callas:












​
I have been thinking of a live Medea for a little while following recommendations from Greg Mitchell and Marschallin Blair's comments as I listened through Callas' studio recording. I opted for Rescigno's recording after listening to a number of samples.

La Traviata was the Opera which opened my mind to the genre and this recording had been on my wish list for a considerable length of time. Listening to the studio recording again nudged me to pull the trigger and order this live recording - again under Rescigno.

Jonas Kaufmann is one of the few tenors I sufficiently enjoy enough to buy recital CDs. Usually I prefer Sopranos or Mezzos. The male vocalists I tend to enjoy usually end up being Baritones for whatever reason. I found this disc of Strauss Lieder by accident. Had I known about this disc I would have ordered it sooner.







Continuing from my previous excursions into Bernstein's in Europe with Beethoven and Brahms, I have finally ordered his Schumann cycle on DVD. I have heard some of these on YouTube so I cannot wait to hear these on something netter than my Computer Speakers.









My final order again features Klaus Tennstedt and the London Philharmonic performing Smetana, Dvorak and Janacek from a live concert on the BBC Legends series. This should prove to be a most satisfying disc.

Tennstedt is in his element live and if his Sinfonietta comes close to his recording of Janacek's Glagolitic Mass and his Dvorak Symphony 8 live up to his recording of Dvorak's Symphony 9 with the Berliners (I have no doubt whatsoever that it will), I will be one very happy camper.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> I also ordered this pair of live recordings from ICA Classics featuring _*the Diva*_, Maria Callas:
> 
> View attachment 64723
> View attachment 64724​
> I have been thinking of a live Medea for a little while following recommendations from Greg Mitchell and Marschallin Blair's comments as I listened through Callas' studio recording. I opted for Rescigno's recording after listening to a number of samples.
> 
> La Traviata was the Opera which opened my mind to the genre and this recording had been on my wish list for a considerable length of time. Listening to the studio recording again nudged me to pull the trigger and order this live recording - again under Rescigno.
> 
> Jonas Kaufmann is one of the few tenors I sufficiently enjoy enough to buy recital CDs. Usually I prefer Sopranos or Mezzos. The male vocalists I tend to enjoy usually end up being Baritones for whatever reason. I found this disc of Strauss Lieder by accident. Had I known about this disc I would have ordered it sooner.
> View attachment 64728
> 
> Continuing from my previous excursions into Bernstein's in Europe with Beethoven and Brahms, I have finally ordered his Schumann cycle on DVD. I have heard some of these on YouTube so I cannot wait to hear these on something netter than my Computer Speakers.
> 
> View attachment 64729
> 
> 
> My final order again features Klaus Tennstedt and the London Philharmonic performing Smetana, Dvorak and Janacek from a live concert on the BBC Legends series. This should prove to be a most satisfying disc.
> 
> Tennstedt is in his element live and if his Sinfonietta comes close to his recording of Janacek's Glagolitic Mass and his Dvorak Symphony 8 live up to his recording of Dvorak's Symphony 9 with the Berliners (I have no doubt whatsoever that it will), I will be one very happy camper.
> 
> View attachment 64730


Right conductor, wrong opera company.

Speaking for myself, the _Medea _ with the best overall singing and unrivaled drama is the '58 _*Dallas*_- and *not* the Covent Garden performance with Rescigno.

The only thing I like better than this performance is the ending of Callas' '53 Florence _Medea_ (_"E che? Io son Medea!"_). Her singing is phenomenal on the Dallas, but for some reason the very last cut of the '53 Gui just has Divina at her absolute most powerful, incandescent, white-hot, vitriolic _best_.

Any Callas _Medea _has its relative merits though. They're all so completely different.

I'm excited that you got one._ ;D_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Marschallin Blair said:


> Right conductor, wrong opera company.
> 
> Speaking for myself, the _Medea _ with the best overall singing and unrivaled drama is the '58 _*Dallas*_- and *not* the Covent Garden performance with Rescigno.
> 
> The only thing I like better than this performance is the ending of Callas' '53 Florence _Medea_ (_"E che? Io son Medea!"_). Her singing is phenomenal on the Dallas, but for some reason the very last cut of the '53 Gui just has Divina at her absolute most powerful, incandescent, white-hot, vitriolic _best_.
> 
> Any Callas Medea has its relative merits though. They're all so completely different.




I'd agree with MB. The only advantage the Covent Garden *Medea* has over the Dallas is that the sound quality is better, but the performance is very tame in comparison. In London she wasn't quite at her best, but in Dallas she practically eats up the stage. Many said her firebrand performance in Dallas was a reaction to Bing cancelling her contract with the Met. Whatever it was, she was on top form, one of the last times we hear her singing with such power and force.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Thanks for your input Greg & Marschallin :tiphat: Medea is an Opera which I find myself enjoying very much so multiple recordings aren't an issue.

I have noticed a couple of different releases of the Dallas show - do you know if are they from the same source? The most readily available is on the MYTO label though I have seen a release on the Gala label. Is there particular version you would recommend?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> Thanks for your input Greg & Marschallin :tiphat: Medea is an Opera which I find myself enjoying very much so multiple recordings aren't an issue.
> 
> I have noticed a couple of different releases of the Dallas show - do you know if are they from the same source? The most readily available is on the MYTO label though I have seen a release on the Gala label. Is there particular version you would recommend?
> 
> View attachment 64738


I don't actually have nor have I heard the Myto incarnation; I do however have the Gala- which is the one I would get because it has as an extra-special bonus track, the last cut of the '53 Florence _Medea_- _which is off the charts._

So you get the best of both worlds with the Gala '58 _Medea_: the entire over-the-top performance; plus the most exciting singing in _ANY _of the_ Medeas_: "_E che? Io son Medea_?" from the '53 Gui performance.


----------



## brotagonist

Elektra hasn't arrived yet, but I thought that a pair of Strauss operas would be a much better thing for my collection than to have just one. This seemed to be the one I most needed.









Strauss Salome
Karajan/Vienna

I believe Karajan did an earlier performance in the '50s; this one is from the late '70s, if I am not mistaken. Hildegard Behrens and José van Dam are among the vocalists. Having sampled a few on Amazon-Sinopoli, Solti, Dohnanyi and ?-Karajan sounded the best.

I think this should conclude my opera campaign for a while. I cannot think of any others I must have right now. All the composers of operas I am currently familiar with seem to be sufficiently represented in my collection. There are some things stewing on the back burner, but I'm not sure that they are the right things for me presently.


----------



## Declined

Mozart's Piano Concertos by Perahia.


----------



## Jeff W

*Two Beethoven VC recordings*

A couple of impulse buys on Amazon... I have to stop doing this!









The Beethoven Violin Concerto and the two Romances for Violin and Orchestra. Christian Tetzlaff plays the solo violin and David Zinman leads the Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra. Got this one because it has the cadenza Beethoven wrote for the piano version of this concerto transcribed for the violin (hopefully that makes sense!). Not exactly sure what is going on with the cover on this one though. I mean, really. Why is there a dog looking through a fence?









Another recording of the Beethoven Violin Concerto, this one paired with Mendelssohn's famous Violin Concerto (and not the one he wrote in his youth). Monica Huggett plays the solo violin while Charles Mackerras leads the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment. More of a standard cover art on this one. Will post my thoughts on these in 'Current Listening' when they arrive and I've had a chance to rip them.


----------



## Fox

Jeff W said:


> A couple of impulse buys on Amazon... I have to stop doing this!


It's tough especially when the seller is low on stock...










If it's a marketplace seller I pounce like a *Ninja*!​


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> I don't actually have nor have I heard the Myto incarnation; I do however have the Gala- which is the one I would get because it has as an extra-special bonus track, the last cut of the '53 Florence _Medea_- _which is off the charts._
> 
> So you get the best of both worlds with the Gala '58 _Medea_: the entire over-the-top performance; plus the most exciting singing in _ANY _of the_ Medeas_: "_E che? Io son Medea_?" from the '53 Gui performance.




Thanks Marschallin, I have ordered the Gala recording for the princely sum of £5 (circa $7.75) which is more than reasonable to me :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Lehmann, Melchior, List VPO / Walter

1935 but the recording quality is remarkably good for its day.


----------



## AndyS

Birthday presents from the folks


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Albert7

Two acquisitions from iTunes:
















Morton Feldman early works.


----------



## JACE

AClockworkOrange said:


> My love of the LPO stems from one of my favourite Conductors - Klaus Tennstedt. Although I have had the BBC Legends recording for some time, this recording of Beethoven's Ninth has been on my list for a long time. Tennstedt's vigour and character with audience in tow reminds me in some ways of Furtwangler and this recording of the Ninth ticks all of the boxes - especially with the presence of the wonderful Lucia Popp.
> View attachment 64709​


ACO (or others),

I would love to hear your impressions of Tennstedt's LvB 9 after you've had an opportunity to hear it.

I've been "eyeing" that recording too.


----------



## Masada

DavidA said:


> View attachment 64773
> 
> 
> Lehmann, Melchior, List VPO / Walter
> 
> 1935 but the recording quality is remarkably good for its day.


This is an absolutely *stellar* recording! Bravo! Timeless, essential...


----------



## Masada

Maria Callas, goddess.


----------



## DavidA

Was in a second hand record store today to trade in some unwanted CDs when I found five CDs of the great Annie Fischer playing Beethoven sonatas. Better they were being sold off as old stock so with the trade in I got them for just £2. Bargain of 2015 so far!


----------



## padraic

Just ordered:


----------



## Donata

Got these at an estate sale. Guy had a huge record collection! If I had the money and the space I would have rented a trailer and loaded them up.


----------



## SixFootScowl

For the voice of Mariella Devia, not for the opera. I'll probably burn a highlights disc of Devia from it:


----------



## Guest

Just bought some mp3 albums (I know). All from the Verso label. All from contemporary Spanish composers that excited me with releases on KAIROS. The CD purchases included music by *Jose Maria Sanchez-Verdu*, *Jose Manuel Lopez Lopez*, *Cesar Camarero*, and *Ramon Lazkano*. Add those names to *Hector Parra*, *Alberto Posadas*, *Francisco Lopez* (all appearing in the KAIROS catalogue as well!), and you've already got one hell of a contemporary "scene" in Spain!

Edit: (I am aware of the other KAIROS Spaniards, namely Hidalgo, Rueda, Torres, and Mendoza... I'm getting there  )


----------



## Baregrass

> Got these at an estate sale. Guy had a huge record collection! If I had the money and the space I would have rented a trailer and loaded them up.


Those look good. Congrats!


----------



## brotagonist

Fox said:


> If it's a marketplace seller I pounce like a *Ninja*!


That's where about 99.5% of my purchases come from, but waiting 3 weeks is almost unendurable. If only Amazon wasn't so expensive. I'd pay an extra dollar to order from Amazon and receive my orders within 2-4 days, but, typically, they charge an additional 50% and more. I cannot justify or afford that, just to get it sooner.


----------



## Fox

brotagonist said:


> That's where about 99.5% of my purchases come from, but waiting 3 weeks is almost unendurable. If only Amazon wasn't so expensive. I'd pay an extra dollar to order from Amazon and receive my orders within 2-4 days, but, typically, they charge an additional 50% and more. I cannot justify or afford that, just to get it sooner.


I pay £79.00 a year for Amazon Prime (although for my first 3 years I only paid £49.00) so all my Amazon and "Fulfilled by Amazon" orders are sent free next day delivery. Which is great but liked you said it is much cheaper on the marketplace and as I am in the UK I pay in pounds thus buying from the US I can some times save 50 to 80% on CDs DVDs and Blu-rays (I have a region free media player).

Regards,

Fox


----------



## Fox

*This isn't music but I got a very good deal on my new headphones and would like to share in case anyone is looking for a set of new cans... *

























Sennheiser Momentum 2.0 Wireless (Bluetooth)​

_They have a audio lead so can be used as standard non-wireless headphones and funcution even when the battery is dead. They include a "active noise cancellation" feature which I have never tried so it will be interesting..._

*RRP: £379.99 (I paid £279.95 + free next day delivery) *

They'll be here on Monday! ​
When I called to purchase mine they only had 3 pairs left and were selling them for £379.99 but they do a price guarantee if you find them cheaper online they will beat the price. As long as they can verify they are a genuine retailer and the headphones are currently in stock with that retailer.

Yesterday when I placed my order I got £40 off as I had found them £30 cheaper and they take £10 for the guarantee. Then last night I felt like an idiot as I found them £50 than that online again so when I called they reduced the price by a further £60. 

If you live in the UK and are interested feel free to PM me I can give you more details; Apparently these are great according to the reviews online.

Regards,

Fox

_A note to the moderators:

I know this isn't music but it is music related and it is my "latest purchase", however if you would like me to delete this post and post it somewhere else or delete it entirely just let me know. No offensive will be taken._


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Great purchase, Fox! When I bought my first pair of high-quality headphones, it changed my classical music listening experience (for the better, obviously). I hope you enjoy!

I have the Noontec Zoro HD headphones, they're entry-level high quality, but they get the job done.


----------



## Fox

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Great purchase, Fox! When I bought my first pair of high-quality headphones, it changed my classical music listening experience (for the better, obviously). I hope you enjoy!
> 
> I have the Noontec Zoro HD headphones, they're entry-level high quality, but they get the job done.


I don't know much about headphones I like Sennheiser I've always used them. However I did take a look at the Noontec and I love the red ones I may buy a pair for when I go outside (which is rare but still). Thanks for taking the time to reply and mentioning them DiesIrae a new discovery. :tipshat:

Regards,

Fox


----------



## brotagonist

Fox said:


> I pay £79.00 a year for Amazon Prime (although for my first 3 years I only paid £49.00) so all my Amazon and "Fulfilled by Amazon" orders are sent free next day delivery. Which is great but liked you said it is much cheaper on the marketplace and as I am in the UK I pay in pounds thus buying from the US I can some times save 50 to 80% on CDs DVDs and Blu-rays...


Je suis au Canada, so buying from Amazon USA is not an option. They charge $14.30 per album to ship. I buy from Amazon UK a fair bit to save. Shipping is £3,09 (~$6), so it's only $2.50 more than Amazon Canada. Amazon Deutschland etc. are not options. Shipping is around €14,00 per album.

If Amazon Prime applied to the Marketplace, I might consider it, but to pay nearly double for an album and then still have to pay the annual Prime membership fee is ridiculous. I'd end up paying close to $30 per album for single discs, more for multiples! That would be the end of collecting for me.

As for headphones, I found an alternative that I enjoy a lot: external speakers for my Sony Walkman (they work with any media player that has a headphone jack). The volume is pretty good, battery life is great, and it is loud enough that you can use it at a park bench or picnic table... but it's a far cry from a ghetto blaster.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I know there is a remaster with even better sound quality but I found this to have plenty good sound quality for my aged ears and the price was much better:


----------



## DaveS

Looking forward to it


----------



## DaveS

And, en route


----------



## Fox

In my opinion two rather splendid purchases there DaveS barvo! :tipshat:

I just bought the Beethoven box myself thanks to a post from DiesIraeVIX without him it would have gone unnoticed for I don't know how long I'm ashamed to say. It's a great set and I hope you enjoy it Dave as for Hélène's Brahms I haven't picked that up yet I've just had so much on my plate. 


















*György Ligeti: Complete Piano Music Volumes I & II ~ Fredrik Ullén*​
Regards,

Fox


----------



## Fox

brotagonist said:


> Je suis au Canada, so buying from Amazon USA is not an option. They charge $14.30 per album to ship. I buy from Amazon UK a fair bit to save. Shipping is £3,09 (~$6), so it's only $2.50 more than Amazon Canada. Amazon Deutschland etc. are not options. Shipping is around €14,00 per album.
> 
> If Amazon Prime applied to the Marketplace, I might consider it, but to pay nearly double for an album and then still have to pay the annual Prime membership fee is ridiculous. I'd end up paying close to $30 per album for single discs, more for multiples! That would be the end of collecting for me.
> 
> As for headphones, I found an alternative that I enjoy a lot: external speakers for my Sony Walkman (they work with any media player that has a headphone jack). The volume is pretty good, battery life is great, and it is loud enough that you can use it at a park bench or picnic table... but it's a far cry from a ghetto blaster.


Prime does apply Marketplace to orders that are "Fulfilled by Amazon" as they are housed in Amazons warehouses I think...

I can get an album delivered to my door for £3 sadly I don't know why things are so expensive in Canada but I can get a CD from "All Your Music" based in CA USA for under £6 to my door in about 10 days brand new. They have really hard to find CDs as well at least ones that are hard to find in the UK. Europe has a better selection of Classcal music CDs than the UK in general in my experience.

If you get tired of Canada come visit me in the UK Brotagonist.  I wouldn't dare incite thievery but I've always wanted Glenn Gould's chair if you happen to stumble across it on your way out of the country.  :tiphat:

Your (possibly best) Friend

Fox


----------



## Albert7

I'm still wondering whether this thread applies to physical CD's only or to iTunes digital purchases that I do?


----------



## Fox

albertfallickwang said:


> I'm still wondering whether this thread applies to physical CD's only or to iTunes digital purchases that I do?


All purchases are fine as far as I know I have looked back at the Vol. I thread and seen many a digital box sets purchased with no scalding from the mods. :tiphat:


----------



## Fox

*Tor Espen Aspaas* ~ *Mirror Canon* (SACD)​


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ordered this from 'zon marketplace for a ridiculous £3-54 inc. p & p. I know there's no libretto with it but one kind TC member posted a link with an English translation some time back so I'm sorted.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I FINALLY have something to post about in here. We went to our local Barnes and Noble tonight and I bought this









And this:


----------



## Revel

I just mail-ordered the complete Bruckner symphonies by Eugen Jochum. Should arrive Monday. Found a great price @ $13.28 plus $2.99 shipping for the cycle. Pretty excited about it.


----------



## brotagonist

albertfallickwang said:


> I'm still wondering whether this thread applies to physical CD's only or to iTunes digital purchases that I do?


A purchase is a purchase, as far as I am concerned, but I am sure the intent of the OP is open for interpretation, since s/he hasn't been active since 2006. Just scanning from the beginning, I noticed a lot of DVDs as well as CDs, so why not digital acquisitions? 



elgars ghost said:


> Ordered this from 'zon marketplace for a ridiculous £3-54 inc. p & p. I know there's no libretto with it but one kind TC member posted a link with an English translation some time back so I'm sorted.


I've gotten only one of Brilliant's opera series, but I love them already. They are prime recordings, mostly licensed from the major labels, made available at super prices. Just google and you should have no problem finding a libretto, provided the copyright has expired. I've downloaded a few for some of my recent purchases, too.


----------



## Handel

Muzio Clementi (1752-1832) - _Symphonies_ - Claudio Scimone/Philharmonia Orchestra/Apex









Surprisingly good. Those symphonies were composed in the first decades of XIXth century. They sound a lot like Haydn and I can hear, here and there, some Rossini, which was the flavor of the day at that time.

Excerpt: 
*4th movement (Allegro vivace) from symphony 4 in D major*
https://app.box.com/s/fk2khk28a45lgj4hsteitrauu5rep3qj


----------



## senza sordino

This was an impulse buy. I remembered that it had a good review by Gramophone magazine, and I'd wanted another version of the Shostakovich vc. I bought this in a shop, where I browsed after buying the February edition of Gramophone magazine with Jacqueline du Pre.

Shostakovich Violin Concerto #1, Lyrical waltz from Seven dolls waltzes; Giya Kancheli V&V; Arvo Part Spiegel im Spiegel; Rachmaninov Vocalise
View attachment 65110

View attachment 65111


I listened to it when I got home. It's a very nice interpretation of the Shostakovich vc, not wild. Every note is clean and clear. Though it didn't take my breath away. And very nice fillers to complete the disk.


----------



## Albert7

senza sordino said:


> This was an impulse buy. I remembered that it had a good review by Gramophone magazine, and I'd wanted another version of the Shostakovich vc. I bought this in a shop, where I browsed after buying the February edition of Gramophone magazine with Jacqueline du Pre.
> 
> Shostakovich Violin Concerto #1, Lyrical waltz from Seven dolls waltzes; Giya Kancheli V&V; Arvo Part Spiegel im Spiegel; Rachmaninov Vocalise
> View attachment 65110
> 
> View attachment 65111
> 
> 
> I listened to it when I got home. It's a very nice interpretation of the Shostakovich vc, not wild. Every note is clean and clear. Though it didn't take my breath away. And very nice fillers to complete the disk.


Great disc! Also Helene Grimaud makes a guest appearance on it which adds flair and good accompaniment to it all .


----------



## elgar's ghost

brotagonist said:


> A purchase is a purchase, as far as I am concerned, but I am sure the intent of the OP is open for interpretation, since s/he hasn't been active since 2006. Just scanning from the beginning, I noticed a lot of DVDs as well as CDs, so why not digital acquisitions?
> 
> I've gotten only one of Brilliant's opera series, but I love them already. They are prime recordings, mostly licensed from the major labels, made available at super prices. Just google and you should have no problem finding a libretto, provided the copyright has expired. I've downloaded a few for some of my recent purchases, too.


Hi, B - some time back on another thread I mentioned that I was considering this reissue as the original release on Philips was generally held in high regard but was difficult to get. Although it was easy enough to find a libretto in German I was unable to find it in English and I was non too keen on using Google's translation facility. A little later a reply to my post came through with a link to the libretto in English from a reputable site which I then transferred to a private folder for future reference. I know Boulez' two recordings, especially the DG one, are de rigueur but I could hardly turn this down bearing in mind how cheap it was.

By the way, if ever you are browsing for libretti and come across an English translation for Hindemith's Cardillac, please tip me the wink!


----------



## Guest

100 Trancendental Studies for Piano (1-25). Played by Fredrick Ullen.

Heard it on Spotty and thought what the hell, I'm a sucker for the "transcendental" so bought the CD.


----------



## Guest

What a privilage to listen to this music whenever you like it!I was surprised to here a theme by Bizet in "La Boite a joujoux"


----------



## elgar's ghost

dogen said:


> 100 Trancendental Studies for Piano (1-25). Played by Fredrick Ullen.
> 
> Heard it on Spotty and thought what the hell, I'm a sucker for the "transcendental" so bought the CD.


This is Sorabji, I assume?


----------



## brotagonist

elgars ghost said:


> By the way, if ever you are browsing for libretti and come across an English translation for Hindemith's Cardillac, please tip me the wink!


I googled a while ago, since that opera interests me, too. Unfortunately, I was only able to turn up a German original/Spanish translation page. Since I speak German, it's great, but I was not able to locate an English translation, although there are some links for pay that claim to have English available.

The opera is pretty expensive! I probably won't be getting it soon


----------



## Conor71

Ive been considering this one for a few years - finally ordered it:










Probably my favourite piece of classical music


----------



## karenpat

..got a new iTunes gift certificate..


----------



## elgar's ghost

brotagonist said:


> I googled a while ago, since that opera interests me, too. Unfortunately, I was only able to turn up a German original/Spanish translation page. Since I speak German, it's great, but I was not able to locate an English translation, although there are some links for pay that claim to have English available.
> 
> The opera is pretty expensive! I probably won't be getting it soon


Many thanks for your post, B. the libretto you unearthed sounds the same as the one I found.

There is a cheap recording of Cardillac with English libretto available in the Opera D'Oro Grand Tier series which is a 1968 live broadcast from German radio featuring DF-D, Kirschstein, Soderstrom with Keilberth conducting, but it's in mono - I have listened to excerpts and the sonic limitations make it a non-starter for me. Sadly, the contemporaneous (and highly regarded) stereo studio recording on DG featuring the same cast, conductor and orchestra has no libretto with it - and, as you say, it's expensive.

I live in hope for a reissue, but my best bet in the meantime is to consider getting the Nagano performance on DVD.


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> This is Sorabji, I assume?


Whoops! Yes, minor detail.


----------



## JACE

Revel said:


> I just mail-ordered the complete Bruckner symphonies by Eugen Jochum. Should arrive Monday. Found a great price @ $13.28 plus $2.99 shipping for the cycle. Pretty excited about it.
> 
> View attachment 65101


Revel,

You're in for a treat. Last year, I got this music when I ordered Jochum's "EMI Icons" box, which includes this Bruckner cycle -- along with his Beethoven and Brahms cycles plus some other items.

I've really enjoyed Jochum's Bruckner. I think the high points of the cycle are the Third and especially the Seventh. The latter is now one of my very favorite recordings of anything by anyone.


----------



## Albert7

karenpat said:


> View attachment 65240
> 
> 
> ..got a new iTunes gift certificate..


Awesome, a fellow iTunes user! I will look for this recording too.


----------



## brotagonist

I've decided against acquiring Hindemith's _Cardillac_ at this time (way too expensive, not sure it's really 'for me'). I used to have his triptych of one act Expressionist operas on texts by Kokoschka on Wergo, but they were victims of my infamous purge of the mid-'90s. I probably wouldn't mind having them again, but I don't feel they are mission critical for me, either. However, one of them, _Mörder, Hoffnung der Frauen_, was paired with Hindemith's first ballet, _Der Dämon_. I really missed not having that piece, as I had quite taken to it. Guess what a little shopping turned up!









Hindemith Der Dämon; Hérodiade
Albert/RSO Frankfurt

Der Dämon, Op. 28 is Hindemith's first ballet from 1923 (I think his pre-WWII works from his Expressionist phase are fabulous) and Hérodiade (1944) is his final one, here presented in both an instrumental version and a version with speaker (presumably the poems of Mallarmé on which the work is based).

I got a very good used copy. I can't wait for this to arrive!


----------



## elgar's ghost

brotagonist said:


> I've decided against acquiring Hindemith's _Cardillac_ at this time (way too expensive, not sure it's really 'for me'). I used to have his triptych of one act Expressionist operas on texts by Kokoschka on Wergo, but they were victims of my infamous purge of the mid-'90s. I probably wouldn't mind having them again, but I don't feel they are mission critical for me, either. However, one of them, _Mörder, Hoffnung der Frauen_, was paired with Hindemith's first ballet, _Der Dämon_. I really missed not having that piece, as I had quite taken to it. Guess what a little shopping turned up!
> 
> View attachment 65282
> 
> 
> Hindemith Der Dämon; Hérodiade
> Albert/RSO Frankfurt
> 
> Der Dämon, Op. 28 is Hindemith's first ballet from 1923 (I think his pre-WWII works from his Expressionist phase are fabulous) and Hérodiade (1944) is his final one, here presented in both an instrumental version and a version with speaker (presumably the poems of Mallarmé on which the work is based).
> 
> I got a very good used copy. I can't wait for this to arrive!


You've got a goodie there - Der Daemon is a fine composition from what is probably my favourite decade of Hindemith's output, the 20s.

Quite a few of the individual Hindemith discs on cpo are very reasonably priced for very good/mint used copies right now when compared to how much they cost new.


----------



## brotagonist

elgars ghost said:


> You've got a goodie there - Der Daemon is a fine composition from what is probably my favourite decade of Hindemith's output, the 20s.
> 
> Quite a few of the individual Hindemith discs on cpo are very reasonably priced for very good/mint used copies right now when compared to how much they cost new.


The recording on Wergo that I am familiar with is great and the samples of this one on cpo sound great, too. I have no doubt that I will be pleased with the acquisition. I wouldn't call this "very reasonably priced" for a used copy, as I would expect to pay this for a new copy, but, as the album appears to be out of print, remaining stock of new copies is selling for more than double what I paid. It was within what I would consider an acceptable range for a single disc album from a specialty label in very good condition. I am ecstatic to have gotten a copy.


----------



## Albert7

brotagonist said:


> The recording on Wergo that I am familiar with is great and the samples of this one on cpo sound great, too. I have no doubt that I will be pleased with the acquisition. I wouldn't call this "very reasonably priced" for a used copy, as I would expect to pay this for a new copy, but, as the album appears to be out of print, remaining stock of new copies is selling for more than double what I paid. It was within what I would consider an acceptable range for a single disc album from a specialty label in very good condition. I am ecstatic to have gotten a copy.


Cool I will see if they have a copy off iTunes . This would be a prize find.


----------



## Revel

JACE said:


> Revel,
> 
> You're in for a treat. Last year, I got this music when I ordered Jochum's "EMI Icons" box, which includes this Bruckner cycle -- along with his Beethoven and Brahms cycles plus some other items.
> 
> I've really enjoyed Jochum's Bruckner. I think the high points of the cycle are the Third and especially the Seventh. The latter is now one of my very favorite recordings of anything by anyone.


The Bruckner box set came in today. Listening to Sym #3 now. Listened to #1 earlier, a symphony which I've pretty much ignored in the past due to popular indifference. I actually enjoyed it, especially the third movement...and will definitely listen to it again.

I'll also say that I'm surprised at the depth of the sound for these recordings. Nice re-master...very nice indeed!


----------



## Revel

*Used but like New*

.89 per CD on eBay, and they are all in "Like-New" condition. The seller didn't have much to choose from, but I managed to win 5 CDs...all of them at .89 each...and about $5 total for shipping.

































I hear Guilini's Tchaikovsky #6 is a winner, so that alone justifies the $10 total I spent. Not sure about the rest. It was an impulse buy when I saw his pricing. The discs should be here by the weekend.


----------



## Albert7

Revel said:


> The Bruckner box set came in today. Listening to Sym #3 now. Listened to #1 earlier, a symphony which I've pretty much ignored in the past due to popular indifference. I actually enjoyed it, especially the third movement...and will definitely listen to it again.
> 
> I'll also say that I'm surprised at the depth of the sound for these recordings. Nice re-master...very nice indeed!


The bear would be very jealous of your prize find here.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Found a little goldmine at a local charity shop today.
Multiple Vocal Scores.

Bach - Mass in B Minor
Bach - St Matthew Passion
Brahms - Alto Rhapsody
Bach - Magnificat in D
Beethove - Mass in C
Elgar - The Kingdom
Handel - Israel in Egypt

All for under 20 of your English Pounds. Thank you very much.


----------



## Jos

.








Beethoven String trios, Trio Italiano d'Archi

DGG, 1970 "Beethoven Edition"

Already scored the quartets and quintets and the sonatas for violin and piano in this series. 
As usual for silly money, coins really, thriftstores do not differentiate between Barry Manilow, Nana Moskouri or Beethoven :lol:

These trios are unknown to me so I know what I'll be playing this evening !
Cu at "current listening"...


----------



## JACE

Jos said:


> View attachment 65429
> .
> View attachment 65430
> 
> 
> Beethoven String trios, Trio Italiano d'Archi
> 
> DGG, 1970 "Beethoven Edition"
> 
> Already scored the quartets and quintets and the sonatas for violin and piano in this series.
> As usual for silly money, coins really, thriftstores do not differentiate between Barry Manilow, Nana Moskouri or Beethoven :lol:
> 
> These trios are unknown to me so I know what I'll be playing this evening !
> Cu at "current listening"...


I have the symphonies w/ Böhm & the VPO in that same "Beethoven Edition" series. It's a fantastic cycle.

I got it for a few dollars too. 

I'm jealous of your chamber music finds.


----------



## hpowders

Received the 3 Bartok Piano Concertos with Yefim Bronfman yesterday. Auditioned #2.
Now I will listen to #1 and #3.


----------



## Baregrass

Jos said:


> View attachment 65429
> .
> View attachment 65430
> 
> 
> Beethoven String trios, Trio Italiano d'Archi
> 
> DGG, 1970 "Beethoven Edition"
> 
> Already scored the quartets and quintets and the sonatas for violin and piano in this series.
> As usual for silly money, coins really, thriftstores do not differentiate between Barry Manilow, Nana Moskouri or Beethoven :lol:
> 
> These trios are unknown to me so I know what I'll be playing this evening !
> Cu at "current listening"...


Wonderfull find! Congratulations.


----------



## Baregrass

​
Just got this in today. It came with a CD of the music, a well done DVD production and a booklet describing the life of Chiara of the Pieta and with notes about the music.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## brotagonist

I thought I was finished with my little opera campaign, as I am completely overwhelmed by the sheer volume of what I have gotten recently  but I really did want to have an opera written by one of the famous Italian opera composers. I felt I could afford to be slightly lavish today, so I just ordered the one I had been considering:









Puccini La fanciulla del West
Mehta/Royal Opera House

This was Gramophone's Record of the Year 1979. James Longstaffe, for Presto Classical, wrote of this reissue:

"Zubin Mehta brings just the right amount of swagger to this tale of sheriffs and bandits in the Wild West. Carol Neblett is commanding in the taxing role of Minnie, whilst Plácido Domingo is on marvellous form as the bandit, Dick Johnson. Much as he did in the role of Scarpia in Tosca, Sherrill Milnes is wonderfully scheming and menacing as Jack Rance, the sheriff. A splendid recording of perhaps my favourite Puccini opera."

Wikipedia says the opera "is admired for its impressive orchestration and for a score that is more melodically integrated than is typical of [Puccini's] previous work. _Fanciulla_ displays influences from composers Claude Debussy and Richard Strauss,[SUP][/SUP] without being in any way imitative. Similarities between the libretto and the work of Richard Wagner have also been found, though some attribute this more to the original plot of the play, and have asserted that the opera remains quintessentially Italian."

An Italian opera on the Wild West sounded so utterly improbable, that I just had to have it


----------



## brotagonist

Thanks to Heliogabo's suggestion on another thread, I just spent less than $7, including shipping, for a new copy of:









Mahler dLvdE (piano version)
Fassbaender, Moser, Katsaris

At that price, I couldn't resist. This is Mahler's own version for piano and was selected as Gramophone's Reissue of the Month of July 2008. I have Rattle's orchestral version with 2 male voices, but no version with female voice, plus I have been doing a mini-Lieder campaign alongside my opera campaign (both now concluded, I hope, as it is getting expensive, even with the super deals I have been finding), so this fits neatly into my recent focus on Lieder :tiphat:


----------



## GioCar

brotagonist said:


> ...
> 
> An Italian opera on the Wild West sounded so utterly improbable, that I just had to have it


Well, Puccini was very keen on exploring what was considered a bit "exotic" at those times, just think at Madama Butterfly (Japan) or Turandot (China)...


----------



## elgar's ghost

brotagonist said:


> Thanks to Heliogabo's suggestion on another thread, I just spent less than $7, including shipping, for a new copy of:
> 
> View attachment 65519
> 
> 
> Mahler dLvdE (piano version)
> Fassbaender, Moser, Katsaris
> 
> At that price, I couldn't resist. This is Mahler's own version for piano and was selected as Gramophone's Reissue of the Month of July 2008. I have Rattle's orchestral version with 2 male voices, but no version with female voice, plus I have been doing a mini-Lieder campaign alongside my opera campaign (both now concluded, I hope, as it is getting expensive, even with the super deals I have been finding), so this fits neatly into my recent focus on Lieder :tiphat:


I've also got that (but with different artwork) - opinions on the piano reduction are varied but I like it. Beforehand, I was worried that the piano wouldn't have the strength to carry the massive final movement but it works well enough for me.


----------



## brotagonist

elgars ghost said:


> I've also got that (but with different artwork) - opinions on the piano reduction are varied but I like it. Beforehand, I was worried that the piano wouldn't have the strength to carry the massive final movement but it works well enough for me.


It's Mahler's own work. I was careful to listen to the samples on Amazon before buying. My immediate impression, after sampling only the first track, was... wow! The recording was highly praised in it's initial release and the reissues, this Apex edition being the second, have been most warmly welcomed. At $3.50 new, one can afford to be impulsive


----------



## Mahlerian




----------



## Fox

*Gyorgy Ligeti: String Quartets / Ramifications*

*Matt Haimovitz, Hagen Quartett, LaSalle Quartet, Ensemble Intercontemporain & Pierre Boulez.*​


----------



## SixFootScowl

4 CD set. Could not resist after listening to the clips.


----------



## brotagonist

Florestan said:


> Could not resist after listening to the clips.


Those darned clips have cost me dearly :lol:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven: The Complete String Quartets (Blu Ray)*
The Belcea Quartet







Had I known about this Quartet's performances on CD before I bought the SACD Cycle by the Tokyo Quartet, I would have bought the Belcea Quartet's Cycle on CD instead to augment the Amadeus Quartet recordings.

I didn't but thanks to Sky Arts, I now know. Watching some of these performances has proven most enthralling so I have opted for the Blu Rays rather than CDs. The visual element being a welcome addition - along with the accompanying documentary.

I'll definitely be keeping an eye/ear open for this Quartet in future.

*Beethoven: Fidelio*
Karl Bohm & Wiener Staatsoper - Martha Modl, Irmgard Seefried et al.








After listening to extracts from this recording in a Martha Modl collection, I knew I was going to get this live recording very quickly. The cast whom sing with her on the excerpts sound great and I have become increasingly interested in Martha Modl, not to mention the presence of the divine Irmgard Seefried.


----------



## Heliogabo

You won't be disappointed. The voices (specially Fassbaender) and the piano playing are awesome. If you enjoy lieder you will enjoy this very much.



brotagonist said:


> Thanks to Heliogabo's suggestion on another thread, I just spent less than $7, including shipping, for a new copy of:
> 
> View attachment 65519
> 
> 
> Mahler dLvdE (piano version)
> Fassbaender, Moser, Katsaris
> 
> At that price, I couldn't resist. This is Mahler's own version for piano and was selected as Gramophone's Reissue of the Month of July 2008. I have Rattle's orchestral version with 2 male voices, but no version with female voice, plus I have been doing a mini-Lieder campaign alongside my opera campaign (both now concluded, I hope, as it is getting expensive, even with the super deals I have been finding), so this fits neatly into my recent focus on Lieder :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist

Heliogabo said:


> You won't be disappointed. The voices (specially Fassbaender) and the piano playing are awesome. If you enjoy lieder you will enjoy this very much.


The outstanding piano playing was immediately apparent. Next, the male voice. I had to try 2 or 3 further samples, because of long intros, to hear Fassbaender's voice. Yes, yes and yes all around.


----------



## Guest

Two great sets with lieder composed by Schubert.The set with Janowitz was realy hard to find.The Ravel box wich I bought was very cheep but after listening it is not my favourite.Haitink,Martinon and Boulez are far more subtle .When I listen for instance to La Valse with Haitink,I get excited and get a smile on my face,with Dutoit there is no inner tension.Lives goes on.:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Just bought Bartók's three piano concertos with three different pianists all conducted by Pierre Boulez!

Can't wait for this one!!


----------



## Celloman

Alicia de Larrocha - Albeniz and Granados


----------



## realdealblues

Nelson Freire: The Complete Columbia Album Collection

View attachment 65643

Just saw this one and felt the need to pick it up. Especially for $15. His Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto recording with Rudolf Kempe is one of my absolute favorite recordings of the work. It reminds me of Toscanini and Horowitz but in modern sound. I'm looking forward to hearing some of the other recordings in this collection that I haven't heard.


----------



## Selby

Schumann Project: Complete Piano Solo Music

Eric Le Sage, piano









Looking forward to finding some time with it.


----------



## Conor71

This weeks buys:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Today, Dearborn Music, used, $3.99, 2 discs:


----------



## Revel

Bought this for 3 dollars, still in the shrink wrap. Love the internet! Listening now...


----------



## Sonata

Celloman said:


> Alicia de Larrocha - Albeniz and Granados
> 
> View attachment 65634


That's a wonderful album!!!


----------



## violadude

Selby said:


> Schumann Project: Complete Piano Solo Music
> 
> Eric Le Sage, piano
> 
> View attachment 65705
> 
> 
> Looking forward to finding some time with it.


I recently received this set in the mail and am enjoying it immensely.


----------



## Albert7

Selby said:


> Schumann Project: Complete Piano Solo Music
> 
> Eric Le Sage, piano
> 
> View attachment 65705
> 
> 
> Looking forward to finding some time with it.


Cool cover shot. They should have given him two basketballs and he would have been like Michael Jordan


----------



## arpeggio

*Philip Sparke-Orient Express*

I just acquired a new band CD that I had to break my fast and submit a post on.














​
Philip Sparke is a living British contemporary composer who composes in a very conservative tonal style. He composes primarily for Brass Band but has composed some outstanding works for wind band. He is a tremendous orchestrator and has achieve some outstanding sonorities for band. I have performed some of his works for band. Unfortunately is out of print. I was able to secure a second hand copy from Amazon.

I have been able to locate the following links for most of the works on the CD:

_Music for a Festival_

Link to a performance of the work on the CD: 




Link to a video of an outstanding performance by a German Band: 




_Jubilee Overture_

Link to a performance of the work on the CD: 




Link to a video of an outstanding performance of Spanish band located at the Canary Islands: 




_Mountain Song_

I could not locate a recording of the version for wind band. There are YouTube videos of the version for brass band.

_Concert Prelude_

Link to a performance of the work on the CD: 




_Fanfare, Romance & Finale_

Links to a performance of the work on the CD:
















_Orient Express_

Link to a performance of the work on the CD: 




_The Land of the Long White Cloud "Aotearoa"_

Link to a performance of the work on the CD: 




Sparke's music is similar to John Williams and may not appeal to everyone.


----------



## Albert7

arpeggio said:


> I just acquired a new band CD that I had to break my fast and submit a post on.
> 
> View attachment 65806
> 
> 
> View attachment 65807​
> Philip Sparke is a living British contemporary composer who composes in a very conservative tonal style. He composes primarily for Brass Band but has composed some outstanding works for wind band. He is a tremendous orchestrator and has achieve some outstanding sonorities for band. I have performed some of his works for band. Unfortunately is out of print. I was able to secure a second hand copy from Amazon.
> 
> I have been able to locate the following links for most of the works on the CD:
> 
> _Music for a Festival_
> 
> Link to a performance of the work on the CD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to a video of an outstanding performance by a German Band:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Jubilee Overture_
> 
> Link to a performance of the work on the CD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to a video of an outstanding performance of Spanish band located at the Canary Islands:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mountain Song_
> 
> I could not locate a recording of the version for wind band. There are YouTube videos of the version for brass band.
> 
> _Concert Prelude_
> 
> Link to a performance of the work on the CD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Fanfare, Romance & Finale_
> 
> Links to a performance of the work on the CD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Orient Express_
> 
> Link to a performance of the work on the CD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Land of the Long White Cloud "Aotearoa"_
> 
> Link to a performance of the work on the CD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparke's music is similar to John Williams and may not appeal to everyone.


Welcome back, appregio. I enjoy seeing you here.


----------



## tortkis

Dowland - The Collected Works / The Consort of Musicke, Rooley








Audio samples sounded very good.


----------



## brotagonist

^ Very nice :tiphat: (songs, I mean, but those jogging tights are ok, too  )


----------



## brotagonist

I can live with the remembrance of some of the victims of my musical holocaust of the mid-'90s, but not without this one:









Hindemith Die Junge Magd Op. 23b; Des Todes Tod Op. 23a
Albrecht/RSO Berlin

They used to be so much cheaper back then  I got a new copy and it's setting me back $25. I don't have plans to try to reconstruct absolutely all of the victims of the purge. All of those Editions Salabert, Etcetera, Disques Montaigne, Adda  Why did I do that? To learn my lesson. Many are back, although not all in the same versions, but this one has long been nagging, but the price kept me away.

I really love these two song cycles. The first has texts by Georg Trakl and the second has texts by Eduard Reinacher: Hindemith in his Expressionist phase.


----------



## JACE

brotagonist said:


> *I can live with the remembrance of some of the victims of my musical holocaust of the mid-'90s*, but not without this one:


brotagonist, regarding your "musical holocaust": Did you get rid of the music yourself? If so, why?

I'm just curious.

I don't mean to pry. Feel free to ignore if you don't want to explain.


----------



## brotagonist

JACE said:


> brotagonist, regarding your "musical holocaust": Did you get rid of the music yourself? If so, why?


It was in the mid-'90s. I was on a major purge, thinking I would tighten the collection by pawning items I felt I was no longer listening to. I had had a decades long obsession with contemporary music, as well as a five year passion for early (troubadour/minnesänger) music. I was feeling that a lot of the stuff sounded a bit the same, that I didn't need to have so many albums, that representative pieces would serve me better than a full catalogue, etc. It was the time that I really started to embrace the common practice wholeheartedly. I began by weeding out (then) less known composers, like Murail, Scelsi, Donatoni, Birtwistle, Carter, Kagel and lots of others. Most of us would now gasp in horror, but it was the tail end of my apprenticeship as CM fan. As my knowledge of music grew, in the embrace of the great composers of the past, I began to recognize how the modern was a progression of the past, how it was a continuum, and I realized that I had badly decimated my collection. A lot of the labels these albums appeared on are now defunct and the recordings are available only as pricey collectors' items.

In some way, it ties in with ArtMusic's recent thread about simplicity. I have always experienced the tug and pull of expansion and contraction, of excess and sufficiency. I have always been somewhat an anti-materialist, so collecting is somewhat counter to my nature, as it is materialistic without bound. I think I have managed to resolve this conflict in recent years. CM recordings are the only things I collect with considerable abandon, but still with my characteristic restraint: I am not a completist, but have reconciled myself to collecting.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Could not resist especially with Mariella Devia:


----------



## senza sordino

My first Joshua Bell CD.

View attachment 65967

West Side Story Suite
Lonely town from On the town
Make our garden grow, from Candide
Serenade from Plato's Symposium for solo violin, strings, harp, and percussion
New York, New York from On the Town

I bought this primarily for the Serenade


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My first two purchases have been greatly inspired by my resurgent interest in *Robert Schumann*. 











​
I am aa huge fan of Mitsuko Uchida and she is one of the reasons I found myself enthralled by Robert Schumann's Piano works. I have been exploring these works quite slowly and I have finally picked up this recording - my third od Schumann's solo Piano works and my third performed by Uchida. This disc also has the bonus of an interview disc in which Uchida discusses Robert Schumann - something I wish more artists did.

Sviatoslav Richter is a future who until recently has been a name and a reputation to me only. I have been considering exploring his work for some time and two of the discs I was going to purchase were in this set - as well as a number of recordings of Robert Schumann. The Rachmaninov, Prokofiev et al. also influenced me but the whole set looks fantastic.

My next two purchases both feature a Conductor I have grown increasingly interested in thanks to his amazing EMI Icons set - *Eugen Jochum*.











​
This recording of *Carmina Burana* came to my attention via YouTube and I knew very quickly that this was one I was going to order. Gundula Janowitz sounds phenomenal and the performance as a whole is remarkable. The presence and approval of the Composer in the Studio can certainly be heard in the end result.

I have been looking of a recording of *Die Entfuhrung auf dem Serail* for a little while. I was almost going to go for Solti's recording but in the end opted for Jochum. I have only heard samples of both recordings and whilst both sounded great, I preferred the Jochum.

I also ordered *Leinsdorf's* recording of *Verdi's Un Ballo In Mascherana* , thanks in no small part to Leontyne Price.






​


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Finally, I ordered Cherbini's Medea - albeit in German - featuring Inge Borkh in the lead role. This is an opera I love but all my recordings feature the Maria Callas. This is no bad thing by means, Callas certainly inhabits the role as though it were written with her in mind. However, it is good to hear an alternative approach. The chance to hear Inge Borkh in this role is a wonderful opportunity.

The bonus of this release is the inclusion of Richard Strauss' Vier Letzte Lieder, again featuring Inge Borkh.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Webern*: Vocal and Orchestral Works (Robert Craft)










*Brahms*: Complete Trios - Complete Piano Quartets (Beaux Arts, Grumiaux)


----------



## starthrower

I couldn't pass this up for 18 dollars. 6 CDs, and the performance of Knoxville Summer 1915 is excellent.


----------



## Handel

Ferdinand Ries complete symphonies
I ordered them a few days ago. I should get the CDs in a week or so. Can't wait!


----------



## arpeggio

*Tokyo Kosei*






​
This CD contains some of the band works of the Czech-American Compose Vaclav Nelhybel. He was an extremely composer for band music back in the sixties and the seventies.

His sun seems to have set. He passed away in 1996 and I have not heard a live performance of his music in decades. The last time I performed one of his works was twenty years ago. There are just a few recordings available of his works on CD. He composed works that had a wide range of difficulty from professional level like works like the _Symphonic Movement_ to student level works like the _Festivo_. Although he could at times be very dissonant composer he was essentially very tonal. He used non-functional modal writing, pandiatonicism, and motor rhythms extensively.

I met him once. He was a guest at our college when I was in graduate school. He was a nice madman. He would yell and scream at you and smile and give you a wink. He really was on top of our timpanist concerning a solo. He was crazy like the teacher in _Whiplash_. During the performance the timpanist dropped one of his sticks and executed a very intense passage with just one of his sticks. After the performance he went back to the timpanist, gave him a big hug and started teasing him that if he was not so mean to him he would not have been motivated to complete the solo with just one stick. They both started laughing about the incident. Nelhybel was a fun meany and a very good conductor and teacher.

I did find a good performance of the _Symphonic Movement_with Western Illinois University Wind Ensemble: 




The only place I could find that carries the CD is Amazon.

Excellent performance by one of the premier bands in the world.


----------



## brotagonist

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Brahms*: Complete Trios - Complete Piano Quartets (Beaux Arts, Grumiaux)


That's an excellent series of older Philips recordings from around the '70s, so good that many have been reissued as Decca discs. I have quite a lot of them... A great way to establish a library of essential repertoire.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

brotagonist said:


> That's an excellent series of older Philips recordings from around the '70s, so good that many have been reissued as Decca discs. I have quite a lot of them... A great way to establish a library of essential repertoire.


That's great to hear! Glad I made a good choice. It's actually part of a conscious effort to collect all of Brahms' chamber music (the dark "completist side" of me!), which I've been greatly enjoying as of late. Brahms was the absolute master of that genre. Come to think of it, his "batting average" was damn high, no duds to be found in his entire oeuvre as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## brotagonist

DiesIraeVIX said:


> That's great to hear! Glad I made a good choice. It's actually part of a conscious effort to collect all of Brahms' chamber music (the dark "completist side" of me!), which I've been greatly enjoying as of late. Brahms was the absolute master of that genre. Come to think of it, his "batting average" was damn high, no duds to be found in his entire oeuvre as far as I'm concerned.


I used the series in exactly the same way, trying to get most of Brahms and Schubert's chamber works, but I have a generous scattering of the series throughout my entire collection. With interpreters like the Quartetto Italiano, the Beaux Arts, Grumiaud, Brendel and others, they are all worthwhile.

I agree about Brahms. Most people know only the Symphonies, Deutsches Requiem, and, perhaps, some of the concerti, but I think that some of the great treasures are to be found in the chamber works.


----------



## JACE

DiesIraeVIX said:


> That's great to hear! Glad I made a good choice. It's actually part of a conscious effort to collect all of Brahms' chamber music (the dark "completist side" of me!), which I've been greatly enjoying as of late. Brahms was the absolute master of that genre. Come to think of it, his "batting average" was damn high, no duds to be found in his entire oeuvre as far as I'm concerned.





brotagonist said:


> I used the series in exactly the same way, trying to get most of Brahms and Schubert's chamber works, but I have a generous scattering of the series throughout my entire collection. With interpreters like the Quartetto Italiano, the Beaux Arts, Grumiaud, Brendel and others, they are all worthwhile.
> 
> I agree about Brahms. Most people know only the Symphonies, Deutsches Requiem, and, perhaps, some of the concerti, but I think that some of the great treasures are to be found in the chamber works.


Yes and Yes!!! You CANNOT go wrong with Brahms' chamber music! :cheers:

If push comes to shove, I'll take Brahms' chamber music over ANY other composer's.


----------



## hpowders

I prefer the chamber music of Brahms to his orchestral works. Same as Mendelssohn.


----------



## arpeggio

*Kosei Winds Part 3*






​
Latest Kosei Wind Symphony I have just purchased.

Although the performances are excellent the recording is not first rate.

One of the dilemmas of purchasing band CD's is that one ends up acquiring multiple recordings of the same works. Like I have mentioned before I have twelve recordings of Grainger's _Lincolnshire Posey_.

The new works for me on this CD are:

Yasuhide Ito: _Fantasy Variation for Euphonium & Band_. I have been a big fan of Mr. Ito for years. He has composed many fine works for concert band. I could not locate a decent performance of the work on You Tube.

Jayce John Ogren: _Symphonies of Gaia for Symphonic Wind Ensemble_. Mr. Ogren is a new up and coming composer conductor who was born in 1979. I found this biography of him: http://www.c-alanpublications.com/composers/ogren-jayce.html

Located this fine performance on You Tube: 




This a recording of a live performance from the Midwest Band Clinic in Chicago in 2002. The Midwest clinic is an international band and orchestra conference that is annually held in Chicago.

This CD is worth acquiring because of the Ogren if you like the music. One can purchase it through Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/2002-Midwest-Clinic-Tokyo-Orchestra/dp/B00028ATXS/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1426227406&sr=1-1&keywords=kosei+wind

or directly from Mark Custom Music Store: http://www.dixieclassic.com/Markcustom_new/Menu2_ViewAlbum.asp?CDNum=4341-MCD


----------



## SixFootScowl

I know, I know, it is said that Bros cannot act or sing, but Theodossiou is very nice and this is apparently the only video available of this opera.


----------



## arpeggio

*George Walker Part 1*






​
I have recently gone on a George Walker kick and acquired 5 CD's devoted to his music.

Mr. Walker is the first African-American Composer who received the Pulitzer Prize in Music.

Link to his website: http://georgetwalker.com/

Mr. Walker started out as a very tonal composer but eventually became more atonal.

It appears that members appreciate it more if I provide links to samples of his music instead of reviews. This seems like a good idea. One can learn more about a composer actually listening to his music instead of reading about it.

I have found samples of the all of the works on the CD at the following links:


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Forgive me for foisting an image of my moosey self upon you all, but I recently purchased this sweatshirt, and am really rather proud of it!!


----------



## Baregrass

starthrower said:


> I couldn't pass this up for 18 dollars. 6 CDs, and the performance of Knoxville Summer 1915 is excellent.


I was not very familiar with Barber but last night on my local PBS FM station I heard a performance by the Dover Quartet of his adagio. Very beautiful. I'll have to search out more by him.


----------



## starthrower

Baregrass said:


> I was not very familiar with Barber but last night on my local PBS FM station I heard a performance by the Dover Quartet of his adagio. Very beautiful. I'll have to search out more by him.


Bill McGlaughlin featured the music of Samuel Barber all week on his Exploring Music show.
http://exploringmusic.wfmt.com/listen-to-the-show/30/barber

Some other beautiful pieces you may want to listen to:

Canzonetta For Oboe & Strings
Overture To The School For Scandal, this features a beautiful melody written when Barber was only 21.
Knoxville Summer Of 1915, try the versions featuring Sylvia McNair, Karina Gauvin or Kathleen Battle
2nd movement from the piano concerto
Fadograph of a Yestern Scene
Violin Concerto


----------



## JACE

*Finds from the Public Library Semi-Annual Sale*

*CDs:*










Rachmaninov: The Bells; Spring; 3 Russian Songs / Dutoit, Philadelphia O, et al

Rossini: _Colbran, The Muse_ / Joyce DiDonato, Eduardo Müller, Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecila

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 18, Nos. 1-6 / Talich Quartet

Stravinsky: The Firebird; Fireworks; Four Studies / Boulez, CSO

Beethoven: _Fidelio_ (Highlights) / Dernesch, Vickers, Ridderbusch, Kelemen, HvK, BPO, et al

*LPs:*










Vivaldi: Piccolo & Violin Concertos / Ristenpart, Chamber O of the Saare, et al

Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 35, 39, 40, 41 "Jupiter" / Szell, Cleveland O

Schubert: Lieder / Gerard Souzay, Dalton Baldwin










Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 1 - 4 / HvK, BPO

Brahms: German Requiem; Haydn Variations / HvK, BPO, et al










Beethoven: _Bicentennial Collection_, Vol. I - Symphonies & Overtures, Part I / HvK, BPO

Beethoven: _Bicentennial Collection_, Vol. II - Symphonies & Overtures, Part II / HvK, BPO

Beethoven: _Bicentennial Collection_, Vol. III - Concertos / Kempff, Leitner, BPO; Ferras, HvK, BPO

Beethoven: _Bicentennial Collection_, Vol. IV - Piano Sonatas (Selected) / Kempff

Beethoven: _Bicentennial Collection_, Vol. VII - String Quartets (Selected) / Amadeus Quartet

Beethoven: _Bicentennial Collection_, Vol. VIII - Music for Piano / Kempff, Anda, Demus, Shetler

Beethoven: _Bicentennial Collection_, Vol. X - Music for Violin & Cello / Kempff, Menuhin, Fournier, et al

Total cash outlay for 6 CDs and 46 LPs: *$16*.


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> *CDs, LPs:*
> 
> Finds from the Public Library Semi-Annual Sale....
> 
> Total cash outlay for 6 CDs and 46 LPs: *$16*.


Coulda sworn I just heard the RIAA choking.


----------



## Polyphemus

Vaneyes said:


> Coulda sworn I just heard the RIAA choking.


Tis a consummation greatly to be desired.


----------



## brotagonist

I am trying to slow down!  My Lieder and Opera campaigns are now concluded, but this was left on my wish list:









Biber Rosenkranz Sonaten
Holloway, Moroney, Tragicomedia

I had considered Letzbor or Goebel, but the prices are so outlandish, that I cannot even consider them. Reading the review more closely, this is a highly valued recording: I had overlooked that it was a Gramophone Award winner for best Baroque reissue in 1991.

I neglected to mention that this recording was on Nereffid's 'Mars' list :tiphat:


----------



## techniquest

I recently bought these two from a charity shop - bargains!









And, having a bit of a Rachmaninov kick, bought two recordings of his 1st symphony, and this superb old Vox 3-CD set, on ebay.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Schoenberg*: Violin Concerto (Hilary Hahn)
*Sibelius*: Violin Concerto

Heard on Spotify a couple of days ago, a revelatory performance of Schoenberg's Op. 36


----------



## hpowders

I just bought the Colin Davis Mozart Great C minor Mass, a performance I used to have but can't seem to find.

I have the Gardiner performance but find it "inadequate" compared to the Davis performance.


----------



## arpeggio

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Schoenberg*: Violin Concerto (Hilary Hahn)
> *Sibelius*: Violin Concerto
> 
> Heard on Spotify a couple of days ago, a revelatory performance of Schoenberg's Op. 36


This is the recording that turned me into a believer.


----------



## Selby

I do not buy many CDs. I own less than 30 CDs; almost all keyboard music. I also have 3 county library cards that provides me access to literally tens of thousands of classical albums. I also have a large digital music library. I save the 'hard copy' purchases for special selections.

I've had my eyes on these for awhile and just 'pulled the trigger' (such an odd expression):

Leoš Janáček: The Piano (2 discs)
CAVI-MUSIC (2013)
Cathy Krier, piano









György Ligeti: Complete Piano Music, Vol. 1 and Vol. 2
BIS (1996/1998)
Fredrik Ullén, piano


----------



## Baregrass

starthrower said:


> Bill McGlaughlin featured the music of Samuel Barber all week on his Exploring Music show.
> http://exploringmusic.wfmt.com/listen-to-the-show/30/barber
> 
> Some other beautiful pieces you may want to listen to:
> 
> Canzonetta For Oboe & Strings
> Overture To The School For Scandal, this features a beautiful melody written when Barber was only 21.
> Knoxville Summer Of 1915, try the versions featuring Sylvia McNair, Karina Gauvin or Kathleen Battle
> 2nd movement from the piano concerto
> Fadograph of a Yestern Scene
> Violin Concerto


Thanks! Will do. This is one reason why this forum is so great.


----------



## Vesteralen

JACE said:


> *LPs:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 35, 39, 40, 41 "Jupiter" / Szell, Cleveland O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 1 - 4 / HvK, BPO


The Szell Mozart was one of my first classical LPs. I still have it. Only within the last year did I get his fantastic 39th on CD.

I had the Karajan Brahms at one point. I sold it to someone, but swapped out his fourth with the Abbado fourth. The buyer wasn't too happy.


----------



## Vesteralen

This wasn't highest on my "to buy" list, but Archivmusic had it at such a terrific price last week, I could not resist.


----------



## pentaquine

This has to be a Dutch national treasure. A Dutch orchestra, conducted by a Dutch conductor, in a Dutch concert hall, recorded by a Dutch company. Everything top class. It's a shame that the Haitink didn't record all the Shostakovitch with RCO (I think some are with LSO) so they got left out. Oh well.

Also, DECCA screwed this up by a poor booklet. There's no mention of the conductor nor the orchestra what so ever!! This is the ultimate Haitink tribute, don't you think you should at least write one page about HIM??


----------



## brotagonist

I still wasn't quite satisfied with my mini-collection of great operas  I felt that I needed at least two in French and at least a second great Italian composer. My choices this evening will hopefully conclude my recent opera campaign. There is a heck of a lot to listen to 

I have gotten the Faust legend in many different forms and I had considered and subsequently rejected this one a number of times, but, when considering the other options for another French opera, this one just fit my taste the best (even though Berlioz didn't exactly consider it to be an opera, likely because it couldn't easily be staged during his time):









Markevitch/Lamoureux

No matter where I look, this one seems to trump all the other recordings, as rated by experts and fans alike. The price is not horrible, either.

I have a Puccini in the mail, but I was thinking what else I could get by an Italian composer. I had been stuck on Rossini's William Tell in the original French version (it has the rhythm of an Italian opera), his final masterpiece, but it dates from 1829. I just wasn't quite sure. This older style of Italian opera just wasn't quite what I was after. Then, I thought of Verdi. Why hadn't I thought of him earlier!? His penultimate work, Otello, dates from 1887 and is based on Shakespeare. It moves away from the old "recitative-aria structure of opera, much as Richard Wagner had done," "the orchestra plays a major part in conveying the events of the opera," "the orchestral writing... is more highly developed than in any of Verdi's previous masterpieces," and the "three leading roles... are among Verdi's most demanding, both vocally and dramatically" (Wikipedia). This was clearly what I was looking for.









Chung/Opéra de la Bastille

Again, this recording is the one that wins the favour of critics, hands down. Slightly pricier than the other, but not horrible.

I am pleased to say that I think I now have a very nice little collection of some of the finest operas, ones that suit my listening tastes and interests.


----------



## arpeggio

*George Walker Part 2*






​
You Tube links to following works on CD:

_Violin Concerto_:

First Movement: 




Second Movement: 




Third Movement: 




_Foils for Orchestra (Homage à Saint George)_: 




_Pageant and Proclamation_: 




The soloist on the _Violin Concerto_ is George Walker's son Gregory.


----------



## Jeff W

The Prokofiev and Shostakovich Violin Concertos with Dmitry Sitkovetsky playing solo violin. Another find at the used book store. Haven't had the chance to listen yet. Anyone have any thoughts on this one?


----------



## Vaneyes

pentaquine said:


> View attachment 66425
> 
> 
> This has to be a Dutch national treasure. A Dutch orchestra, conducted by a Dutch conductor, in a Dutch concert hall, recorded by a Dutch company. Everything top class. It's a shame that the Haitink didn't record all the Shostakovitch with RCO (I think some are with LSO) so they got left out. Oh well.
> 
> Also, DECCA screwed this up by a poor booklet. There's no mention of the conductor nor the orchestra what so ever!! This is the ultimate Haitink tribute, don't you think you should at least write one page about HIM??


LPO, but no matter. Yes, they should have included the ACO Shostakovich. His LvB, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Schumann, could've been left out. All have been significantly bettered elsewhere by other conductors. But then they wouldn't have 36 CDs to pander.

Other gripes I've heard for this box, is the symphony splitting done for Mahler. Over two discs, versus the original releases of one disc. And no Richard Strauss, Debussy.

Sorry, this box is a lame loser.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Picked up a Satie CD today for £5. Bargain!


----------



## Albert7

Simone Dinnerstein's latest collaboration


----------



## Baregrass

​
Picked this up at one of my local thrifts for $5. 4 very good condition LP's. The only problem is that the accompanying booklet was not with it. I am not a fan of piano music but this is very listenable!

And--

this for $9.






​
The version of Bach's St Matthew Passion is great.


----------



## arpeggio

*Mahler for Band?????*

I am a bank junkie.

I am a Mahler junkie.

I have acquired the following CD.






​
I am listening to as I am tying this right now. I am freaking out. (How can you live without Mahler)

I could not locate any links to any samples of this recording.

The only place I could find to order the CD is Amazon.

Only for the more adventurous. Mahler for band is not for everyone.

Along with the Mahler there is an excellent rendition of Mcbeth's _Masque_. There are many sample of this on You Tube.

Supplemental:

OH JOY. I found You Tubes of a performance of this transcription with the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force Band. The performance is comparable to the Kosei Wind Orchestra:


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1946 - 1955 (*D. Scarlatti*), 1948 (*JS Bach*).


----------



## Celloman

Bought today:









*Mahler - Symphony 4; Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen*
George Szell & Cleveland Orchestra/Andrew Davis & London Philharmonic


----------



## Morimur

*The Debussy Edition (18 CD)*

I feel good about this purchase...


----------



## arpeggio

*George Walker Part 3*






​
Links to samples.

_Icarius in Orbit_: 




_"Da Camera" for Piano Trio, Harp, Celesta, Strings and Percussion_:


----------



## jtbell

Shipped on Monday from Presto Classical in the UK. FedEx tried to deliver it to me in the US on Wednesday, but I wasn't home. They left a form for me to provide the required signature, and delivered it the next day. Pretty good service for a $3.85 shipping fee!

Now I'm in the middle of ripping them all, to make sure they're all readable. Maybe sometime next week I'll actually start listening to them.


----------



## brotagonist

Prokofiev The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
Järvi/Gothenburg

This is considered Prokofiev's most avant garde opera. He wrote the libretto himself. The orchestration was completed in 1927, around the time of his Second Symphony: "the promises of production... kept Prokofiev writing" (Wikipedia). The opera finally saw the light of day with première's in both Paris and Venice in 1955. Just listening to the samples on Amazon was enough to convince me that this, not Mussorgsky's Boris Godunov, was the Russian opera that would complete my campaign.

Being out of print, it was horribly expensive  but just barely within what I might consider doable, so I did  Why didn't I go for the more popular Gergiev/Mariinsky recording at the Kirov? It's live and one reviewer said the orchestra sounds like it's playing in the pit, which is likely exactly where they were installed for the performance. Also, it was even more expensive. I have a number of Järvi's recordings and have never had reason to be dissatisfied and the samples sounded great! :tiphat:


----------



## opus55

Picked up a brand new box of Dvorak string quartets collection for under $10. I will listen later in the afternoon.


----------



## hpowders

Just purchased the Schoenberg Violin Concerto with Hilary Hahn.

Can't wait to get started on this one!


----------



## opus55

Ten bucks. Impressive recording so far. Very happy purchase.


----------



## Albert7

Just got this on CD format in addition to my iTunes version.


----------



## Cosmos

Of iTunes, I got this CD of Bach's Inventions and Sinfonias, also had some selections from the Anna Magdalena Notebook










Great music. I hadn't heard the whole set before; I only knew the cliched Invention no. 1 in C major (which I've been practicing for the past few days. I heard a podcast talk about this piece and the closer look at the theory has made me want to examine the whole set closer)


----------



## opus55

Another deal finder


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Johannes Brahms*: _Symphonies 2 & 3_ (Bruno Walter)

I'm completely satisfied with Karajan's Brahms 1 and Kleiber's Brahms 4. I have been searching for the perfect #2 and #3, I'm trusting JACE and Couac Addict's high praise for this recording in the "Your Perfect Recording" thread. It also doesn't hurt that it literally only cost a quarter!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have made quite a large order, larger than normal courtesy of some fortuitous overtime.

The bulk of my order is between the two Composers I have been thoroughly hook on for the past few months - R*obert Schumann and Jean Sibelius*.

I'll start with *Sibelius*. The core of my order was these four recording on Naxos Historical, primarily showcasing *Robert Kajanus *in Symphonies 1, 2 3 & 5 as well as various Orchestral pieces. I adore the interpretations by Barbirolli, Karajan (Philharmonia) and especially Beecham but I had never explored Kajanus. Given Kajanus' close(r) connection to the Composer, I have been curiously considering these for some time. After listening to samples and on YouTube, I finally made the purchase and I am very glad I did so.

Symphonies 4, 6 & 7 near-complete this historical Symphonic-Cycle. *Stokowski and Koussevitzky* were admittedly the main attractions for me.



























My final Sibelius purchase was this recording of *Symphony No. 2 by Sir Thomas Beecham and the London Philharmonic*. Beecham has long been my favourite Sibelius interpreter and the opportunity to have this piece from the Maestro could not be passed over. I really wish Beecham had done a full Symphonic Cycle.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

The second part of my order is squarely upon Robert Schumann. Following his Symphonies I have been listening to his other works in different areas as I can.

Mitsuko Uchida has really hooked me into his Piano works. Another Pianist whom I have grown to love just as much is Maria Joao Pires and she is very well versed in the Piano works of Schumann amongst many others.

Likewise, one of my favourite Violinists - Isabelle Faust is, thankfully for me, an advocate of Robert Schumann too. I have never been disappointed with her recordings - especially when collaborating with Alexander Melnikov - their recording of Beethoven and Carl Maria von Weber's Violin Sonatas are superb.

My starting point for exploring the lieder comes in the form of one of my favourite Mezzos - Brigitte Fassbaender. I absolutely adore Fassbaender in Lieder, her recording in Schubert's Winterreise is the benchmark for me.






























​


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My final purchase featuring *Robert Schumann* was this fantastic collection of Choral Works.









The third part of my order came thanks to YouTube introducing me to the Piano Works of F*anny Mendelssohn-Hensel*. It is sad that she was stifled because she strikes me as being at the very least equally as gifted as her Brother at the Keyboard - if not a shade more so.

The key recordings which influenced were her cycle '*Das Jahr - Charakterstucke fur das Forte-Piano*' and her '*Notturno in G Minor*'. Both recordings on YouTube thankfully being readily available on Amazon.

A lied entitled '*Verlust*', performed by Barbara Bonney and Geoffrey Parsons was a gorgeous cherry on top.























​


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Finally;

The *Brahms Piano Trios* featuring Maria Joao Pires, Augustin Dumay and Jian Wang was something I (re)discovered whilst exploring Pires on YouTube. This was on my Wish List for some time prior to hearing it on YouTube - originally on the basis of Pires alone.

As much as I love Brahms Orchestrally, I think his greatest strengths lay in his Chamber Works. This disc being a prime example.









*Sol Gabetta *is the one Cellist who - for my personal tastes - comes close to Jacqueline Du Pre. I didn't know this album had been released until Amazon suggested it to me. This may be the first time that their advertising has actually work on me.

Prior to hearing this disc, I was not at all familiar with Chopin's work with the Cello. This recording is an absolute jewel. Both Sol Gabetta and *Bertrand Chamayou* play with an organic, natural beauty with remarkable chemistry.


----------



## Selby

Someone take control of my credit card!

Messiaen: Complete Organ Works
Olivier Latry








Scarlatti: 50 Sonatas for Harpsichord
Pierre Hantai 








Valentina Lisitsa Plays Philip Glass








Murray Perahia Plays Chopin








Rameau & Ligeti
Cathy Krier








William Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
R. Andrew Lee 
(only 5 pics, sorry)


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Picked up a brand new box of Dvorak string quartets collection for under $10. I will listen later in the afternoon.


Great set............


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> Ten bucks. Impressive recording so far. Very happy purchase.


Great Lohengrin. 10 bucks? WOW


----------



## hpowders

I recently ordered the Schoenberg Violin Concerto with Hilary Hahn.
I reached in the mailbox yesterday and excitedly felt a cardboard package, typically the size of a CD.
When I opened it, after excitedly running to the house, it was my wife's moisturizer!! :lol:

THAT can come in only two days!!!


----------



## opus55

Itullian said:


> Great set............


I happen to be listening to the third disc as I write this. It is a great performance and recording.



Itullian said:


> Great Lohengrin. 10 bucks? WOW


Used in very good condition. Finished listening to it on the road last night. The best choral work in operas I think.


----------



## JACE

AClockworkOrange said:


> View attachment 66973
> View attachment 66974
> View attachment 66975
> View attachment 66976
> View attachment 66977​


ACO -- I've never heard any of these, and they all look fantastic. :cheers:

Keep us posted on your impressions.


----------



## Celloman

I found this at a Goodwill store for $1:









Erik Satie played by Michel Legrand


----------



## Baregrass

​
4 very clean LP's. Mendelssohn, Liszt, Chopin, Verdi, Berlioz. My first time to listen to Berlioz' "Symphonie Fantasique".


----------



## opus55

I keep finding good stuff at HPB


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> I happen to be listening to the third disc as I write this. It is a great performance and recording.
> 
> Used in very good condition. Finished listening to it on the road last night. The best choral work in operas I think.


When those Stamitz discs first came out they sold for 18.99 each and were highly prized.

That Solti Lohengrin easily rivals the revered Kempe set in sound and pacing.


----------



## maestro267

I found another disc of Chandos' *Rubbra* symphony cycle today, featuring the 5th and 8th Symphonies, and the orchestral song-cycle Ode to the Queen.


----------



## violadude

maestro267 said:


> I found another disc of Chandos' *Rubbra* symphony cycle today, featuring the 5th and 8th Symphonies, and the orchestral song-cycle Ode to the Queen.


Ya know you can buy all the Chandos Rubbra symphonies together, don't you?


----------



## Polyphemus

violadude said:


> Ya know you can buy all the Chandos Rubbra symphonies together, don't you?


And with the late Richard Hickox conducting you can't go far wrong.


----------



## Matthijs




----------



## Albert7

The two latest Gabetta albums off iTunes:


----------



## arpeggio

*George Walker Part 4*






​
Links to samples:

_Sinfonia No. 4 (Strands)_: 




_Movements for Cello_:

2nd Movement: 




3rd Movement: 




_Antifonys for String Orchestra_: 




_Lilacs_. Work that received Pulitzer.

1st Movement: 




2nd Movement: 




3rd Movement: 




4th Movement:


----------



## arpeggio

*Geroge Walker-Part 5 (Finale)*






​
Disappointing performance. I can only recommend this recordings for those who are really interested in the music of Mr. Walker. The Morgan State College Choir is not very good.

Mr. Walker is an accomplished concert pianists.On this CD is an old monaural recording of him performing the Brahms _Second Piano Concerto_ with the Eastman Orchestra with Hanson conducting.

I found a sample of the "Credo" from the _Mass_. Some may have a different feelings toward the performance than I do: 




Sample of the Brahms:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Given my recent purchases, I really should have held off ordering these but the one benefit of snagging an unusual amount of overtime (which would be any - overtime being something of an obscenity in my workplace :lol is that it makes an extra purchase easier to justify. This combined with the fact that I can listen to my iPod whilst working means that my listening time is not too impacted.

As I have commented a few times recently, I am absolutely hooked on Robert Schumann. Recently, a YouTube recommendation came up for *Schumann's Symphonies performed by George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra.

*These performances really caught my ear. Following suggested links, I proceeded to hear these forces perform Beethoven and Haydn. I am officially hooked on George Szell's recordings.

The description of the Cleveland Orchestra being akin to a String Quartet is very apt. The clarity and rhythm in the Beethoven Symphonies is remarkable. Furtwangler remains my preferred Ninth but Szell is very compelling competition in terms of my preferences.

Likewise, Szell equals Sawallisch/Dresden in the Schumann Symphonies - quite a feat in my book.

The quality of Szell's recordings is truly astounding too, surpassing many modern recordings (for my tastes/in my opinion anyhow). They were priced fantastically as well so I snapped up Sonys sets of Beethoven, Haydn and Schumann.

I also had pleasure of listening Claudio Abbado and the Orchestra Mozart performing Schumann's Symphony No. 2 at a friends house. I enjoyed this performance a great deal and swiftly ordered it - I'm listening to it as make this post. 






















​
Finally, I saw this set available and I had to have it. Leonard Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic performing Haydn's Paris and London Symphonies. Bernstein really captures the spirit of Haydn. I wish more modern orchestras would play Haydn. There is more than enough room for both modern orchestras and HIP.


----------



## Conor71

Bought quite a bit of stuff this weekend - I will keep it brief and just post a couple a day till they are all listed:


----------



## cjvinthechair

Lovely, all too infrequent, visit to the Classical Music Exchange in London, from which I always emerge with some excellent, often most unusual discs.
Don't, I'm afraid, have the tech. savvy to upload disc covers etc. here, so the list will look rather bleak - but the sound's pretty good ! 

Victor Davies(CAN) - Mennonite Concertos for violin, & piano
Vladimir Godar(SVK) - Concerto Grosso, Partita
Gabriel Jackson(GBR) - Airplane Cantata, Choral Symphony +
Ingvar Karkoff(SWE) - Texture, Fenix +
Ingvar Lidholm(SWE) - Music for strings, Nausikaa Alone, Greetings from an Old World, Kontakion
Robert Nelson(USA) - Symphonic Scenes from 'Room with a View', Christmas Cantata
Paul Schoenfield(USA) - 4 parables, Vaudeville, Kletzmer Rondos
Olivier Truan(SUI) - Album with the 'Kolsimcha' ensemble & LSO

Grand total spent: £24...which was roughly what lunch cost afterwards !


----------



## Jeff W

Had a bit of extra money at the end of the month after paying the bills! Huzzah!















Heard about her through the 'Current Listening' thread. Rachel Barton Pine playing the Beethoven (as if I haven't overdosed on this one enough!) Violin Concerto & the Franz Clement Violin Concerto in D major [José Serebrier leads the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra]. And the Felix Mendelssohn and Robert Schumann Violin Concertos [Christoph-Mathias Mueller leads the Göttinger Symphonie Orchester].

It seems that she also recorded the complete Mozart Violin Concertos along with the Sinfonia Concertante recently. Might have to check that one out too...


----------



## Guest

Here are my new ones,the Brahms and the Chopin are classics.The Spanish encores are great fun to listen.


----------



## Guest

There are three more items,one is an old Mahler recording with Haitink and the other is a recording from Kurt Weill that I saw recently here and I ordered it right away.The last one is a Beethoven box with Chamber music and I like that very much.


----------



## omega

Conor71 said:


> Bought quite a bit of stuff this weekend - I will keep it brief and just post a couple a day till they are all listed:


Mmmh... Lucky you!


----------



## senza sordino

Prokofiev String Quartets 1&2, Quintet, Overture on Hebrew themes for clarinet, SQ and piano.
View attachment 67416


April edition of BBC magazine with CD, Elgar Sea Pictures, Bax Tintagel and Stanford Songs of the Sea
View attachment 67417


----------



## brotagonist

senza sordino said:


> Prokofiev String Quartets 1&2, Quintet, Overture on Hebrew themes for clarinet, SQ and piano.
> View attachment 67416


I'd been contemplating getting it for a couple of years. I bought it about 2 months ago for about $5 plus postage. It's a very nice album, too, all the more so for you, as you play violin, but also because Prokofiev didn't write very much chamber music.


----------



## Guest

What a pity that Radu Lupu is not more offen in the recording studio.This one is my latest.


----------



## Selby

I'm may not be posting much in the next week, but I just made the playlist I will likely be spending most of my time with. It is in honor of receiving the Hantaï collection in the mail today.

Domenico Scarlatti (1685-1757) 
50 sonatas
Pierre Hantaï, harpsichord

Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
30 sonatas
Marc-André Hamelin, piano

Alan Hovhaness (1911-2000)
26 sonatas
Nicola Giasmin, piano

The playlist has roughly been programmed to Scarlatti, Haydn, Scarlatti, Hovhaness, and so on.

I think it will be a Scarlatti, Beethoven, Persichetti mix next; or maybe I'll wait until someone finally gets around to recording all of Persichetti's sonatas for harpsichord 

Let the fireworks begin!


----------



## arpeggio

​
I am currently listening to this fascinating CD on the piano music of Antheil.

Found an excellent review: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/Jul14/Antheil_piano_WER67622.htm

Although Antheil composed several piano sonatas in the thirties and forties the works on this album are early works he composed in Berlin in the 1920's. For example, it appears that he composed two _Fourth Piano Sonatas_. One in 1923 and another one in 1948. The earlier one is on this CD.

It took a lot of work but I located samples of all of the tracks on the CD. Many of them are quite short.

_Fourth Sonata for Pianoforte: Jazz Sonata:_ 




_Sonatina für Radio_: 




_Valses Profanes with an Introduction of Fireworks_:











_Golden Bird_: 




_Second Piano Sonata: The Airplane_:











_Swell Music_: 




_Third Piano Sonata: Death of Machines_:





















_Fifth Piano Sonata_:






_First Sonata: Sonate Sauvage_:





















_Little Shimmy_: 




_For Merle_: 




_Overture aus der Oper Transatlantic_: 




_Tango aus der Oper Transatlantic_: 




_Serpent mécanique_: 




_Suite for Piano Four-Hands_

1. 




2. 




3. 




4. 




5. 




6. 




7. 




8. 




9. 




10. 




11. 




12. 




13. 




14. 




(Note: I hope I have not made any mistakes)


----------



## Guest

Alright, I finally bought the Klemperer Brahms box set. I already had his recording of the German Requiem (my reference recording for the work), but the whole thing was $11.99 on iTunes - the Haydn Variations, all 4 symphonies, the Academic Festival and Tragic Overtures, and the Alto Rhapsody, along with the German Requiem. GREAT DEAL! Maybe Klemp can get me to appreciate Brahms' symphonies more than I currently do.


----------



## Guest

Selby said:


> I'm may not be posting much in the next week, but I just made the playlist I will likely be spending most of my time with. It is in honor of receiving the Hantaï collection in the mail today.
> 
> Domenico Scarlatti (1685-1757)
> 50 sonatas
> Pierre Hantaï, harpsichord
> 
> Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
> 30 sonatas
> Marc-André Hamelin, piano
> 
> Alan Hovhaness (1911-2000)
> 26 sonatas
> Nicola Giasmin, piano
> 
> The playlist has roughly been programmed to Scarlatti, Haydn, Scarlatti, Hovhaness, and so on.
> 
> I think it will be a Scarlatti, Beethoven, Persichetti mix next; or maybe I'll wait until someone finally gets around to recording all of Persichetti's sonatas for harpsichord
> 
> Let the fireworks begin!
> 
> View attachment 67461
> View attachment 67462
> 
> View attachment 67463
> View attachment 67464
> View attachment 67465


I love that three volume set of Hamelin playing Haydn's sonatas! You might think his virtuosity might be a bit much for these works, but he plays them magnificently.


----------



## hpowders

Just received my latest purchase-Schoenberg Violin Concerto with Hilary Hahn.

So far the most challenging thing about this CD is removing the damn shrink wrap!!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

So far the most challenging thing about this CD is removing the damn shrink wrap!!

That's why I keep an Xacto knife on my desk where I first listen to all my new discs.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

It appears that my New Year's Resolution to cut back on Classical Music purchases just flew out the window. Here are the purchases from the last month:







Fleshing out my collection of Puccini as well as Haydn, Martha Argerich, and Joan Sutherland.


----------



## brotagonist

I pawned two albums today:

Dwight Yoakam's early album Guitars, Cadillacs... I just couldn't get myself interested in listening to it recently, when my non-repeating random algorithm suggested it  but I still have 4 other albums by him anyway (I do rather like his early/middle albums); and









Vaughan Williams Symphonies 7 & 8
Bakels/Bournemouth SO

I admit that I was disappointed with this performance from the first time I heard it. I liked Boult/LPO on YT quite a bit and this just seemed lacking.

I still had to pay $12, but these are the two I selected:

1.








Schumann Piano Quartet; Piano Quintet
Michelangelo Piano Quartet

A première recording on period instruments, but that is disputed by reviewers. Music Web International much prefers the Burnett/Fitzwilliam Quartet performance and suggests that the Chandos sound is "overly rich and reverberant, allowing for little detail or clarity." I haven't played it yet but I think I got the best thing possible and the stuff I traded was nothing special, either. Reviewers on Amazon are much more favourable, resulting in 4½*.

2.








Bartók Wooden Prince; Cantata Profana
Boulez/Chicago

I am very fond of the Wooden Prince, so a second version, one by Boulez, was attractive. A plus, the Cantata Profana, which I had never even heard of, sounds to be marvellous.


----------



## arpeggio

StlukesguildOhio said:


> It appears that my New Year's Resolution to cut back on Classical Music purchases just flew out the window. Here are the purchases from the last month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fleshing out my collection of Puccini as well as Haydn, Martha Argerich, and Joan Sutherland.


Hey man. I am a real sicko. I have thirty five CD's In my work in listening box. The next CD I am going to check out is George Benjamin's opera _Written On Skin_. I just posts my purchases one at a time as I listen to them. I decided with so many CD's in my work in listening box I decided not to purchase any new CD's this month.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I scored a bit of a bargain today. I happened to wander into a local thrift store. I've been in there a couple of times before but they never had any classical cds. Today they had a bunch so I treated myself to five for only $10!
















These are just two of them. The others were two Beethoven cds, one called Beethoven, the Movie Lovers and the other is of his Emperor Concerto performed by the Berlin Philharmonic. Lastly a Schumann cd featuring some piano works as well as Forest Scenes, Kinderszenen and Sonata No 1. It's nice to add to my collection. It's also my birthday later this month so I'm hoping to add another couple of cds at least!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I can't even begin to estimate how many CDs I'd have on my "yet to be listened to" list... if I had such a thing. To make matters worse, almost all of my recent purchases have been box sets or multi-disc sets, operas, etc... This evening I was able to listen to a good number of recordings.


----------



## Handel

Finally received my Ferdinand Ries symphonies cycle. Interesting pieces. A bit less creative than those from Muzio Clementi that I discovered lately. There are some good pieces here and there. Beethoven is everywhere but that music still has its personnality.

Howard Griffiths
Zurich Chamber Orchestra
CPO









An example:
1st movement from 4th symphony


----------



## Morimur

StlukesguildOhio said:


> It appears that my New Year's Resolution to cut back on Classical Music purchases just flew out the window. Here are the purchases from the last month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fleshing out my collection of Puccini as well as Haydn, Martha Argerich, and Joan Sutherland.


Dang. I don't even think I average a CD per month. I bought the Debussy Edition box-set about a week and half ago, so that'll be it for the next 3-4 months.

You people make me sick! :tiphat:


----------



## Handel

I agree that it is too much for my taste. Buying too much music kinda waste it since there is a lot to listen. But to each his own.


----------



## Celloman

StlukesguildOhio said:


> It appears that my New Year's Resolution to cut back on Classical Music purchases just flew out the window.


That's it? You really need to pick up the pace, my friend. 

I just bought my first recording of Dvorak's _Sabat Mater_ - Robert Shaw and the Atlanta Symphony


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Brahms*: String Sextets (Raphael Ensemble)

*Beethoven*: Complete String Trios (Perlman, Zukerman, Harrell)


----------



## brotagonist

Four of my orders are still in the mail  and I really had intended to wait until I actually have them here before placing another order. That was my original intention. Intentions can change, depending on circumstances. Today being Good Friday is a circumstance, isn't it? 









Messiaen Quartet for the End of Time
Chung, Shaham, Meyer, Wang

I have wanted a modern recording of this work for quite a long time and this one grabs me the most. With Chung on it, I can barely consider any other one.









Stravinsky Sacre du Printemps (1947); Symphony in 3 Movements; Agon
Ashkenazy Deutsches Symphony-Orchester Berlin

I've been wanting Stravinsky's 12-tone ballet masterpiece, Agon, for ages. This series never tells you what else is on the disc  so one has to hunt down the information. Ashkenazy's recordings with the DSO Berlin are highly regarded. There are so many revisions of Sacre du Printemps, that I haven't got a clue if this is the version I know. I have Haitink/London PO, but it doesn't indicate the version.

I'm getting the 2 of them, new and dispatched, for under $24. That is another circumstance. My wish list is once again empty... for how long?


----------



## starthrower

Itulian's favorite opera!



















Picked up both of these used for a total of 9 dollars.


----------



## arpeggio

*Goerge Benjamin WRITTEN ON SKIN*






​
Review: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2013/May13/Benjamin_skin_NI5885-6.htm

Sample:






Interview of Benjamin on opera:






Link to a collection of videos concerning the opera:


----------



## Vinski

Dvořák - Requiem (Royal Flemish Philharmonic, Philippe Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent)









http://www.outhere-music.com/en/albums/requiem-op-89-lph-016


----------



## elgar's ghost

StlukesguildOhio said:


> It appears that my New Year's Resolution to cut back on Classical Music purchases just flew out the window. Here are the purchases from the last month:
> 
> Fleshing out my collection of Puccini as well as Haydn, Martha Argerich, and Joan Sutherland.


Slowing down, then? :lol:


----------



## Haydn man

My 3 most recent purchases over the past couple of weeks
I am trying to limit purchases and look for the most cost effective option when buying


----------



## gHeadphone

Ive bought 10 cds, 2 doubles a Prokofiev Box set and this today which im listening to now.

This new Classical Music obsession will cost me a fortune!


----------



## Steve Wright

I have come home from Easter break to these two...







... Both bought very cheaply (the one second hand, the other just is very cheap). 
Am I in for some treats?


----------



## tortkis

Works of Igor Stravinsky (Sony/BMG)








Ordered today. I saw many posts praising this set highly.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Slowing down a bit: barely a little more than one recording per day in April so far. 



OK... a number of these are multi-disc sets. Hmmm...?


----------



## Andolink

*Simone Movio*: _chamber works _(2006-2012)
Klangforum Wien
Sigma Project


----------



## Guest

Palestrina with his heavenly music,Beethoven and his musik für bläser and Schubert sung by Janowitz .The Palestrina motets where a bit expensive but I like these editions.Finally I like to add one more item and that is bought primarily for the Schütz Schwanengesang .


----------



## Celloman

I finally took the leap...









Complete Webern - Boulez


----------



## realdealblues

Steve Wright said:


> I have come home from Easter break to these two...
> View attachment 67799
> 
> ... Both bought very cheaply (the one second hand, the other just is very cheap).
> Am I in for some treats?


Congrats on the Wand/Brahms set. They are truly excellent recordings.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Following my recent discovery of *Fritz Wunderlich* I have been listening to his Studio recording of Robert Schumann's Dichterliebe with Hubert Giesen. On the astute recommendation of GregMitchell, I have purchased _*Der Letzte Liederabend. *_A rare MP3 purchase for me.

Whilst listening to this recording and looking on YouTube, Fritz Wunderlich has definitely become my favourite Tenor. I also discovered one his contemporaries - Hermann Prey - another remarkable singer both in Opera and Lieder. Whatever overtime I have earned has just been burned :devil:

































​One comment I will make, Die Zauberflote being auto-rip has allowed me to sample the piece whilst waiting for delivery. Though it compares well with Maestro Klemperer's recording of the same year, my one disappointment in the Bohm recording is the Queen of the Night - clearly a singer being stretched.

To be fair, it may be that Lucia Popp and Diana Damrau have spoilt me but Roberta Peters sounds somewhat thin on the high notes in the Act 2 aria. It doesn't mar the whole performance but it makes me appreciate Popp and Damrau that little bit more.


----------



## gHeadphone

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 67764
> View attachment 67765
> View attachment 67766
> 
> My 3 most recent purchases over the past couple of weeks
> I am trying to limit purchases and look for the most cost effective option when buying


How are the Takacs String Quartets? I am tempted.

BTW the Schumann symphonies are in the Rafael Kubelik box set i bought and are very good to my ears


----------



## Aggelos

Purchased the following...









http://www.guildmusic.com/shop/wbc.php?sid=290627688f6&tpl=produktdetail.html&pid=16530&rid=306&recno=2
http://audaud.com/2015/02/leopold-stokowski-britten-piano-concerto-op-13-enescu-rumanian-rhapsody-in-a-major-op-11-debussy-orch-stokowski-the-engulfed-cathedral-bauer-sun-splendor-borodin-dances-of-the-polov/









http://www.alba.fi/kauppa/tuotteet/4733
http://www.allmusic.com/album/the-art-of-transcription-ii-mw0002075170









http://www.haenssler-classic.de/en/detail-view/ansicht/illuminationes.html









http://www.centaurrecords.com/store/albums/piano/crc-3342-igor-stravinsky-rite-of-spring.html
http://svetlanabelsky.com/index.html


----------



## arpeggio

*And Now for Something Completely Different*






​
The only euphonium solo that most are familiar with outside of band music is in Holst's _Planets_

I could not locate any links to the performances this CD

I was able to locate some sample for some of the works with Mr. Childs performing.

Joseph Horowitz: _Concerto for Euphonium_: You Tube with Mr. Childs performing the Concerto with the National Youth Wind Orchestra of Great Britain: 




David Childs - Hoddinott _Euphonium Concerto_ Highlights: 




David Childs - Karl Jenkins _Euphonium Concerto_

Part 1: 




Part 3: 




Part 4:


----------



## MagneticGhost

This is as brilliant as I hoped. Marie-Clarie Alain playing all things french.
22 Discs of wonder. (Although I've only heard 2 of them so far - so hopefully I won't be disappointed)


----------



## realdealblues

While not a household name, I went looking through my collection for some Fucik the other day and was shocked that I could find NONE. Not even "Entrance Of The Gladiators" which will forever be tied to the Circus and thought of as "Entrance Of The Clowns". So I picked up this one for $3

View attachment 67891


*Fucik: Famous Marches & Walzes
Dvorak: Slavonic Rhapsody, Op. 45, No. 1

Conducted by Vaclav Neumann & the wonderful Czech Philharmonic Orchestra*


----------



## padraic




----------



## maestro267

*Elgar*: Caractacus, Imperial March, Coronation March, Enigma Variations
Soloists, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir/Groves


----------



## Celloman

Celloman said:


> I finally took the leap...
> 
> View attachment 67839
> 
> 
> Complete Webern - Boulez


I found this message on my email today:

We are very sorry to inform you that 'Complete Webern [Audio CD] Anton Webern' has failed its final quality inspection.

We check each item before it is booked into stock. However, due to human error or complacency, there are unfortunate occasions when items are not checked to our usual high standard. For this reason we also do a final inspection before items are posted out and when checking this item we discovered that it was damaged beyond repair.

Usually we would write to you to ask if you would still like us to send the item at a reduced price. However, the item was deemed to be unplayable and was sent to be recycled.

Unfortunately, we do not have another copy in stock and must therefore cancel your order.

So I won't be getting the Webern. That makes me sad and mad!!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Celloman said:


> I found this message on my email today:
> 
> We are very sorry to inform you that 'Complete Webern [Audio CD] Anton Webern' has failed its final quality inspection.
> 
> We check each item before it is booked into stock. However, due to human error or complacency, there are unfortunate occasions when items are not checked to our usual high standard. For this reason we also do a final inspection before items are posted out and when checking this item we discovered that it was damaged beyond repair.
> 
> Usually we would write to you to ask if you would still like us to send the item at a reduced price. However, the item was deemed to be unplayable and was sent to be recycled.
> 
> Unfortunately, we do not have another copy in stock and must therefore cancel your order.
> 
> So I won't be getting the Webern. That makes me sad and mad!!


I hate those emails and I don't generally believe them. These third party sellers sell on several sites at once and I suspect them of selling it twice and giving me a story instead of the bargain. You have my sympathy.

If it makes you feel better - I own that set and it's brill!! :devil:


----------



## SONNET CLV

Today in the mail I received the Decca box: SCRIABIN: THE COMPLETE WORKS.









It sounds promising.


----------



## Heliogabo

SONNET CLV said:


> Today in the mail I received the Decca box: SCRIABIN: THE COMPLETE WORKS.
> 
> View attachment 67964
> 
> 
> It sounds promising.


I think I'll have nightmares if I don't get this soon...


----------



## pianississimo

A couple of recent second hand purchases. Some famous names looking very fresh faced!
Cracking recording of the Medtner especially!


----------



## CMonteverdi

Picked up today at the post office:

















LK


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Found these two CD's at Half-Price today.

*Prokofiev*: _Piano Concerto 3_ (Argerich and Abbado)
*Ravel*: _Gaspard de la Nuit_ and _Piano Concerto in G _










*J.S. Bach*: _Goldberg Variations_ (Perahia)

This has been gathering dust at Half-Price for months. I thought I'd finally give it a good home. 










*Beethoven*: _Diabelli Variations, Op. 120_ (Andreas Staier)










*Beethoven*: Chamber Music for Horns, Winds, and Strings (Naxos)

_Op. 20 Septet - Quintet H. 19 - Sextet Op. 81b_

Heard the Septet recently, but with all strings. I wanted the real deal, with the instruments these works were composed for!


----------



## KenOC

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Found these two CD's at Half-Price today...


Haven't heard the fourth, but the first three certainly are among the best in class. Enjoy!


----------



## Itullian

None for 4 months


----------



## Baregrass

​
Coming in maybe next week. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the records are in good shape as described?? The seller also said the booklet was included. This is my favorite version.


----------



## Steve Wright

I am having a little Amazon second-hand splurge at the mo, picking up good classic recordings for under £2 GBP a pop. Latest:















Building a Beethoven symphonies collection... listened to 4 and 8 yesterday online and liked both very much. Wonderful to hear new (to me) Beethoven! 
I have, and love, Wand's Brahms. And Bohm's Beethoven 6, so will be nice to compare Bohm and Walter.















Think I'm ready for Bruckner, and I gather from this forum that these symphonies and conductors are a good place to start.









Ready for Dvorak too. Not too sure about this conductor/orchestra (anyone?), but it had 3 of the symphonies I like the sound of!


----------



## joen_cph

^^^^

Kosler is good in Czech music, that _Water Goblin _is wonderful, recorded sound in the set not really top-notch but still OK.


----------



## Steve Wright

joen_cph said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Kosler is good in Czech music, that _Water Goblin _is wonderful, recorded sound in the set not really top-notch but still OK.


Thank you - good to hear!


----------



## Itullian

Very excited to get this.


----------



## Guest

It is now one year ago that I selled almost all my lp's.Many cd's I have bought since then.Here are my latests.

























I like to buy (later) a beautiful set with symphonies (23 cd's)Brahms, Bruckner and Mahler


----------



## Jeff W

Based off glowing recommendations from Mahlerian and DiesIraeVIX, the symphonies of Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart with Sir Charles Mackerras leading the Prague Chamber Orchestra.









Joseph Joachim's Violin Concerto No. 2 'In the Hungarian Style' and the Brahms Violin Concerto with Rachel Barton Pine playing the solo violin and Carlos Kalmar leading the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## brotagonist

traverso said:


> It is now one year ago that I selled almost all my lp's.Many cd's I have bought since then.


Oh, my, you waited long! I did it in 1990, roughly. From about 3000 to 0 in a couple of months. I hope you have lots of $€


----------



## JACE

traverso said:


> It is now one year ago that I selled almost all my lp's.Many cd's I have bought since then.





brotagonist said:


> Oh, my, you waited long! I did it in 1990, roughly. From about 3000 to 0 in a couple of months. I hope you have lots of $€


Ain't NO WAY I'm selling my vinyl! 

Besides, my music-loving oldest son has already told me he'd like to have my music collection when it's time to down-size -- or, perish the thought -- when I shuffle off this mortal coil.

He wants both the CDs and the LPs. He's already pinched a few of my LPs, so he can play them on the turntable in his college dormitory room.


----------



## Vesteralen

..............


----------



## SixFootScowl

Itullian said:


> None for 4 months


Man, you have self control built of concrete and steel. Mine is more like a rubber band:

I have a bid on an opera CD right now and hope to have it won tonight to post here (or in the recent opera purchase thread). And have my Italian Daughter of the Regiment (haven't learned to spell the Italian title yet ) coming in the mail because I just couldn't resist Anna Moffo and a $2 opera CD set. Besides I only have the French La Fille du Regiment (did I get that one spelled right?).


----------



## Guest

brotagonist said:


> Oh, my, you waited long! I did it in 1990, roughly. From about 3000 to 0 in a couple of months. I hope you have lots of $€


Yes I waited a long time and I have mixed feelings about it.Fortunately the selling price was good.:tiphat:My collection was around 3500 lp's I gues.I saw some lp's later on the internet for very high prices.150 dollar for the sonatas and partitas with Salvatore Accardo.I have them now on cd and they were not easy to come by.Several lp's I kept and one of them I saw for 250 dollar,a little bit crazy in my opinion.
Here a few images of my former collection.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Richard Wagner*: _Wesendonck Lieder_
*Anton Bruckner*: _String Quintet_

Wiener Streichsextett
Michelle Breedt: Soprano










--------

*Beethoven*: _"Kreutzer" and Op. 96 Sonatas_ on period instruments

Hiro Kurosaki - Violin by Franz Geissenhof, Vienna, 1801
Linda Nicholson - Fortepiano by Johann Fritz, Vienna, circa 1812


----------



## brotagonist

traverso said:


> View attachment 68202
> 
> 
> Yes I waited a long time and I have mixed feelings about it.Fortunately the selling price was good.:tiphat:My collection was around 3500 lp's I gues.I saw some lp's later on the internet for very high prices.150 dollar for the sonatas and partitas with Salvatore Accardo.I have them now on cd and they were not easy to come by.Several lp's I kept and one of them I saw for 250 dollar,a little bit crazy in my opinion.
> Here a few images of my former collection.
> View attachment 68201


Now you will have the space for about four times as many!


----------



## arpeggio

*Music of Frank Ticheli*






​
The City of Fairfax Band will be performing the _Cajun Folk Songs II: Country Dance_ at our next concert. I did not have a copy of the work in my CD library so I purchased the following.

One of the problems with collecting band CD's is one frequently get multiple recordings of the same works like ten recordings of Granger's _Lincolnshire Posey_. I already have recordings of _Blue Shades, Amazing Grace_ and _Postcard_. The rest of the works on the CD are new to me.

I found a link that had samples of all of the works on this CD: 




Interesting interview of Ticheli:


----------



## Guest

Two bargains I could not resist.The Chopin preludes and etudes with Pollini I am familiar with,the other cd's in the box are a surprise.Schubert is a real treasure with Olaf Bär.


----------



## Vesteralen

Getting to know my Hindemith. And liking it.


----------



## brianshima

I fell in love with rigoletto first time I met it, and as soon as I got to know Liszt had a paraphrase of it, that totally blew my mind away. It is just marvelous to my mind


----------



## Celloman

Mahler - Symphony No. 8

Solti; Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

A more than adequate respite, 'til Warner gets around to remastering/reissuing Marcelle Meyer's* Couperin*.


----------



## tuffy

Complete Scriabin ordered.


----------



## tuffy

Latest from postoman was Rinaldo Alessandrini & Concerto Italiano, Monteverdi & Bach.


----------



## jtbell

When I bought a new turntable and USB pre-amp last month so I can digitize my old LPs, I swore that I wouldn't buy any "new" LPs. It didn't take very long for me to break that promise:





















The Nonesuch album (with the G-rated front cover and R-rated back cover) was one of the first classical albums I bought in high school around 1970, but it disappeared in one of my culls as I shifted to CDs. The maidens on the back cover (some of them, at least) are actually cut out from photo spreads in _Playboy_ magazine. I recognized a couple of them, back then! So it has some "sentimental" value to me, even apart from the performance which is decent. I don't think it's ever appeared on CD.


----------



## senza sordino

At independent record store day today I bought

Used:
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra Bartok Divertimento and Romanian Folk Dances and Stravinsky Dumbarton Oaks and Pulcinella Suite
View attachment 68438


New:
Prokofiev Symphonies 1&2
View attachment 68439

Alisa Weilerstein Solo Kodaly Sonata, Golijov Omaramor, Cassadó Suite for cello, Bright Sheng Seven tunes heard in China
View attachment 68440


----------



## brotagonist

^ Oh, shoot! I forgot that IRSD was today... but I'm trying not to order anything until my last two orders arrive 

+senza sordino I've been wanting one of Orpheus' Bartók recordings for a while. Lucky you  By the time I ever make it out to the coast, you'll have bought them all


----------



## chrisco97

Picked this up the other night at my local Barnes & Noble for only $4.99. I would have paid at least that for a used copy on Amazon, so to get a brand new copy for that price was great. Not to mention being able to take it home and listen to it that night. I just posted in the Current Listening thread that I would probably name Karajan's interpretations of these symphonies as my favourites, but these are not far behind. I love how middle of the line these are when it comes to speed; not too fast, not too slow. Just perfect. When it comes down to it it really depends on my mood as to which interpretations are my favourites. Both are must haves for me.


----------



## Baregrass

jtbell said:


> When I bought a new turntable and USB pre-amp last month so I can digitize my old LPs, I swore that I wouldn't buy any "new" LPs. It didn't take very long for me to break that promise:


That is a hard promise to keep! My boxed LP set of Handel's Messiah, that I ordered to replace the worn out set I still have, came in yesterday and despite the seller's claim that they were "like new" they were filthy. Took a lot of cleaning up but they play very well now. It is my favorite version with Walter Susskind and the London Philharmonic.


----------



## arpeggio

*OH NO! Not Another Band CD*






​
I could locate links to performances of the following works that appear on this CD:

Bach/Holst: _Fugue in G Major_: 




Frank Ticheli: _Rest_: 




Frank Ticheli: _Symphony No. 1_: 




This work was originally composed for orchestra and transcribed for band Gary Green of the University of Miami. It is interesting, since Mr. Ticheli has composed so many works for concert band, that someone other that him transcribed the work for band. There is a recording of the original orchestral version: http://www.albanyrecords.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Session_ID=9c917155a48a7f76942f5c1167dfa683&Screen=PROD&Product_Code=TROY590&Store_Code=AR&search=ticheli&offset=&filter_cat=&PowerSearch_Begin_Only=&sort=&range_low=&range_high=

John Mackey: _Asphalt Cocktail_:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Over the years I've been collecting all of the Hyperion recordings of Robert Simpson. Of the chamber works, I still had two left to get but the prices were prohibitive. However, I spotted one of them being sold for £6.99 (plus £1.26 p & p) by Zoverstocks via Amazon - near enough £10.00 less than usual.

Zoverstocks's usual practice is to sit joint top of the price leaderboard and then alter their prices by default whenever the next seller in the list's price fluctuates one way or another, but recently I have noticed that some Zoverstocks items are temporarily being sold for £6.99 irrespective of what the next price up is. This makes for the occasional pleasant surprise but it would be nice if there was a simple way of sourcing which recordings are on offer. Has anyone else noticed this?

Anyway, this is the disc I have on order (please please please let the correct album be delivered!):


----------



## brotagonist

^ zoverstocks (aka usedsalesca) are always at the top, yes. I have made many purchases from them and they seem to have more new than used albums. Also, I have found it profitable to compare the Canadian and UK sites, since, with the exchange rate, I can often shave $1-$2 off the price just by strategically ordering from one or the other site, even though the seller is the same.


----------



## tdc

Finally picked up this Brahms/Klemperer set which I've been eyeing since about last October.


----------



## CMonteverdi

Arrived today:

















Happy for the arrival, but a bit disappointed as the boxes are slightly damaged due to the flimsy packaging...

LK


----------



## Celloman

brotagonist said:


> ^ zoverstocks (aka usedsalesca) are always at the top, yes. I have made many purchases from them and they seem to have more new than used albums.


Absolutely. Zoverstocks is the best! I probably order about 50% of my CDs from them. The only downside is that they're on the other side of the pond - you know, the "old country"  - so it can take a month or longer for them to arrive at my doorstep. But for the price and quality, I find that it's worth it.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

It's my birthday today so I was able to add to my cd collection. This is what I bought:


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> ^ zoverstocks (aka usedsalesca) are always at the top, yes. I have made many purchases from them and they seem to have more new than used albums. Also, I have found it profitable to compare the Canadian and UK sites, since, with the exchange rate, I can often shave $1-$2 off the price just by strategically ordering from one or the other site, even though the seller is the same.


That *discerning buying attitude* for virtually everything, can save even the most mentally-challenged individual atleast a few thou a year.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Apparently, someone decided to sell or donate all of their Schubert CDs to Half-Price Books, I was happy to take them off their hands. I passed up on two Schubert CDs. The String Quintet (Emerson/Rostropovich) and the Octet (Gidon Kremer). I ended up getting _Winterreise_ (Fischer-Dieskau/Demus), _Trout Quintet_ and _Arpeggione Sonata_ (Ax/Ma), and the last three Piano Sonatas (Alfred Brendel). I also got Beethoven's _An die Ferne Geliebte_ (Fritz Wunderlich) on Amazon.


----------



## brotagonist

Vaneyes said:


> That *discerning buying attitude* for virtually everything, can save even the most mentally-challenged individual atleast a few thou a year.


You'd have to buy a lot to save a few thousand  I'm sure it's gotten me up to five albums a year. Considering how many I was ordering per month, $1-$2 off a hard-wrought deal was a nice bonus. It could mean an extra fifteen albums sitting on my shelves just in the past four years :tiphat:


----------



## Celloman

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Apparently, someone decided to sell or donate all of their Schubert CDs to Half-Price Books, I was happy to take them off their hands. I passed up on two Schubert CDs. The String Quintet (Emerson/Rostropovich) and the Octet (Gidon Kremer). I ended up getting _Winterreise_ (Fischer-Dieskau/Demus), _Trout Quintet_ and _Arpeggione Sonata_ (Ax/Ma), and the last three Piano Sonatas (Alfred Brendel). I also got Beethoven's _An die Ferne Geliebte_ (Fritz Wunderlich) on Amazon.


You have a Half-Price Books?!?! I have one too - I go there all the time. I get mainly LPs, but they have a pretty good stock of Classical CDs. I've wasted more time there than I care to admit.


----------



## Jeff W

Should be arriving in today's or tomorrow's mail. The complete Violin Concertos by Louis Spohr.

Also noticed that Hyperion has a full set of Mr. Spohr's Symphonies. Onto the Wish List those go!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Celloman said:


> You have a Half-Price Books?!?! I have one too - I go there all the time. I get mainly LPs, but they have a pretty good stock of Classical CDs. I've wasted more time there than I care to admit.


Half-Price is my favorite place, I've spent a bit too much there as well! There's at least 4 to 5 locations in Houston, I mainly go to two that are fairly close to each other. My least favorite one is the expensive one, where the classical CD's are on average 6.99$ - 8.99$, my favorite location sells them pretty much uniformly at 3.99$! The price of shipping on Amazon. You can't beat that price, it also doesn't hurt that the cheaper location always has a better selection.


----------



## brotagonist

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Half-Price


I've heard so much about them. Unfortunately, they have no locations in Canada


----------



## Morimur

brotagonist said:


> I've heard so much about them. Unfortunately, they have no locations in Canada


But hey, lets focus on what Canada _does_ have....*Internet Cafes!!!*


----------



## brotagonist

Morimur said:


> But hey, lets focus on what Canada _does_ have....*Internet Cafes!!!*


I remember those... about 10 years ago! The only time I ever used one was in Paris. I'm not sure that there are any *IC*s anymore, but the library has terminals for free use. A lot of cafés have free wifi. I think that's mostly taken over.


----------



## Morimur

brotagonist said:


> I remember those... about 10 years ago! The only time I ever used one was in Paris. I'm not sure that there are any *IC*s anymore, but the library has terminals for free use. A lot of cafés have free wifi. I think that's mostly taken over.


Well, if you go to Toronto's second Koreatown (Yonge & Finch) you'll see a few of them...then again, I've been away for three years now, so it's possible that they might not be there anymore.


----------



## jtbell

jtbell said:


> When I bought a new turntable and USB pre-amp last month so I can digitize my old LPs, I swore that I wouldn't buy any "new" LPs. It didn't take very long for me to break that promise:





Baregrass said:


> That is a hard promise to keep!


The store where I bought the Sibelius LPs also has several Vox Boxes of Haydn string quartets by the Dekany Quartet. Some online research indicated that Vox issued a complete set of Haydn quartets split between the Dekany and Fine Arts Quartets. Of the Dekanys, it looks like only volume 1 made it to CD some years ago. I'm tempted, even though it would be a lot of work to digitize all those quartets.


----------



## Selby

Inspired by the American Piano (http://www.talkclassical.com/37009-american-us-piano-music-2.html) thread and a couple hundred dollars in Amazon gift cards wasting away, I decided to take on a few 'big ticket' purchases:

Rzewski Plays Rzewski: Piano Works, 1975-1999 (7 discs)
Frederic Rzewski, piano








Conlon Nancarrow
Studies for Player Piano (5 discs)








John Cage
Complete Piano Music, Vol. 1-10 (18 discs)
Steffen Schleiermacher, piano
This one is on it's way from Japan.








Then, since I was on a roll, moving away from the US and to the Klavierstücke:

Wolfgan Rihm
Piano Pieces (2 discs)
Marcus Bellheim, piano








Karlheinz Stockhausen
Klavierstücke I-XIV (3 discs)
Ellen Corver, piano
This one is coming from the Stockhausen website (German).








Ahhh. Sweet, sweet piano.


----------



## EDaddy

This particular performance of Prokofiev's Violin Concerto No. 1, with Vengerov, Rostropovich and the London Symphony Orchestra has proved so utterly captivating that I haven't even gotten to the Shostakovich concerto! I'm sure in such capable hands it will be amazing as well, but it's hard to imagine how it could possibly match Prokofiev's brilliant No. 1. Vengerov plays with a level of fire and finesse rarely attainable by even the most virtuosic of violinists, and the support he receives from Rostropovich and the LSO is spot on.

This has got to be one of the more demanding scores for a violinist and yet not at all tedious to the listener. What a tour de force! Highly recommended.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have been contemplating _*Franz Schmidt's Das Buch Mit Sieben Siegeln*_ for a little while after purchasing his Symphonies and some of his Chamber Works not too long ago. I have been on the fence but today, I noticed the price had dropped to £3.77 on Amazon. I can jump off the fence at that price.









I also pre-orded a live performance of *Beethoven's Symphony No. 6 'Pastoral' & Egmont Overture*. I wasn't going to order any more Beethoven Symphonies but in this case I have made an exception due to the performers - *Klaus Tennstedt & the London Philharmonic.*

I have the Studio performance on CD from EMI but like Wilhelm Furtwangler, Klaus Tennstedt is at his best live with an audience.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This and it's amazing amazing amazing amazing amazing.










Got it for the cheapest I bet it's ever been. $39 rather than those whopping huge amounts I see for online purchases. It was on sale and I'd been keeping an eye on it for quite a number of weeks before I snatched it up last week.


----------



## GioCar

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This and it's amazing amazing amazing amazing amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it for the cheapest I bet it's ever been. $39 rather than those whopping huge amounts I see for online purchases. It was on sale and I'd been keeping an eye on it for quite a number of weeks before I snatched it up last week.


What is it? Cannot read the cover.


----------



## Art Rock

When I saw that this was recorded in the church 5 min walking from our home, I had to get it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

GioCar said:


> What is it? Cannot read the cover.


Anthony Pateras
Collected works
2002-2012


----------



## Baregrass

jtbell said:


> The store where I bought the Sibelius LPs also has several Vox Boxes of Haydn string quartets by the Dekany Quartet. Some online research indicated that Vox issued a complete set of Haydn quartets split between the Dekany and Fine Arts Quartets. Of the Dekanys, it looks like only volume 1 made it to CD some years ago. I'm tempted, even though it would be a lot of work to digitize all those quartets.


There is a lot of good music on vinyl that either never made it to CD or is hard to find. Right now I am listening to record 6 of the Reader's Digest Festival of Light Classical Music. I picked up the set 4 months ago at an antique store and it has been badly used but after multiple cleanings it is quite playable. I would like to find it on CD but have had no luck.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Another trip to Half-Price Books. I was finally able to finish my custom Mahler symphony cycle. The Richter, Leinsdorf recording is from Amazon, the rest are from Half-Price.

*Mahler*: _Symphony No. 8_ (Solti, Chicago) - They had the remastered recording on the left. The cover on the right may look more familiar to you, it's the same performance. 
*Brahms*: _Cello Sonatas_ (Serkin, Rostropovich)
*Brahms*: _Piano Concerto No. 2_ (Richter, Leinsdorf)
*Beethoven*: _Fidelio_ (Klemperer, Vickers, Ludwig) Philharmonia
*Beethoven*: _Piano Sonata No. 23 "Appassionata"_ (Ricther)


----------



## shadowdancer

Spent extra bonus on Amazon. 
Really happy with each one.
This one recommended by Prof Greenberg:








Both below were a long time wish list presence:















And the book:


----------



## Guest

Schubert and Brendel is an almost ideal combination.Ravel and Michelangeli is a masterpiece in itself and the two operas are both excellent.The Gounod with Cluytens is new to me.


----------



## Templeton

Just bought this for the unbelievable price of £25. Has to be one of the bargains of the year.


----------



## MagneticGhost

^^^^Oh yes - It's still £25 on Amazon now. So so tempted. Even though I've got them on MP3


----------



## Guest

Very fine indeed,I have them myself.


----------



## Celloman

_Tristan und Isolde_ - full score









Now I can put the Tristan chord under my pillow and sleep with it every night!


----------



## Guest

After Kleiber and Kubelik this excellent recording of der Freischütz with Keilberth.The Bach double is also a treasure especially because of Elly Ameling who sings the most beautiful Non Sa Che Sia Dolore.


----------



## Sonata

EMI Icons: Victoria De Los Angeles (7CD)
Karl Jenkins: Requiem. 
Ravel: Complete Orchestral Music (3 CD) Martinon

Very excited for these to arrive. They were my birthday gift. De Los Angeles has such a beautiful voice, never can have too much of that in my music collection. I'm working my way towards acquiring all of Ravel's works.

Karl Jenkins is a contemporary classical composer who incorporates world music into his work. I've only heard samples but it sounds right up my alley of music exploration


----------



## omega

traverso said:


> Schubert and Brendel is an almost ideal combination.
> View attachment 68860


Oh yes, you can't disappointed with his Schubert!


----------



## DavidA

Just got Schubert's three main song cycles with Bostridge on Amazon for just £8. Also includes his DVD of Wintereisse.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Franz Schubert*: *Piano Sonata D. 894 "Fantasie" - Impromptus D. 935* (*Andreas Staier on fortepiano*)

For anyone interested in hearing Schubert on fortepiano, give Staier a listen. These performances are _sparkling_, I can't think of a better word. The sound of the fortepiano isn't "thin", there's just a wonderful clarity and Staier plays this music with plenty of expression and warmth. D. 894 was "described by Schumann as the "most perfect in form and conception" of any of Schubert's sonatas". I have to say I agree with that, it's my favorite of his piano sonatas so far. The D. 935 Impromptus are wonderful as well.


----------



## Andolink

Tristan Murail orchestral works:


----------



## tuffy

Elisabetta Brusa Symphony #1 & Merlin - Symphonic Poem, RSNO Rustioni - premiere recordings.
Smetana String Quartets 1 & 2, Pavel Haas Quartet.
Mozart Piano Concertos 25 & 20, Argerich, Orchestra Mozart, Abbado - Live from Lucerne.


----------



## abbado71

tuffy said:


> Elisabetta Brusa Symphony #1 & Merlin - Symphonic Poem, RSNO Rustioni - premiere recordings.
> Smetana String Quartets 1 & 2, Pavel Haas Quartet.
> Mozart Piano Concertos 25 & 20, Argerich, Orchestra Mozart, Abbado - Live from Lucerne.
> View attachment 68993


looks like good collection ! What ie it for the 2 philip's box ?


----------



## abbado71

Horenstein Beethoven 3 Not conventional, not without flaws but so so so great , powerful. délicieux à souhait


----------



## tuffy

Rimsky-Korsakov The Tsar's Bride & The Invisible City of Kitezh.


----------



## Guest

I made the decision to buy this fat box.For awhile I am broke  but these are great performances.The Brahms is especially deer to me.The Beethoven cello sonatas are of course a must.


----------



## Selby

Anthony Pateras: Collected Works 2002-2012 (5 discs)

I've been seeing this around here with mentions of how expensive it is.
Just found it for US $15 new on eBay (from a thrift store). It looked like I stumbled onto a good deal; since there are 3 discs of keyboard music, my primary interest, I gobbled-it-up.


----------



## brotagonist

I traded a jazz album I had bought new on impulse about 2-3 years ago. I had regretted it from the first playing, even though it was not terrible, but just not really my thing (Cannonball Adderley and the Poll Winners with Wes Montgomery, the new edition with the extra vocal tracks). I paid $2 on top and got:










Dvořák Symphony 6; Scherzo Capriccio; American Suite
Davis/Philharmonia; Thomas/Berlin RSO










Dvořák String Quartet 12; Piano Quintet
Firkusny, Juillard String Quartet

I haven't heard them, but I am happy with my trade. I know little of Dvořák, with the exception of a scant familiarity with the later symphonies, so these are welcome. Amazonians suggest the latter of the two is 5*-sational. I'm not sure I trust the reviews of the former, as there are too few to be reliable, but it is rated 4*.


----------



## Heliogabo

Finally I got this great double cd of Silvestre Revueltas, wich contains some legendary performances by maestro Eduardo Mata, out of print for many years. It's hard to find in Mexico, paradoxically, Revueltas's land, where I live. So, I'm happy and I'll be listening this today.









It came wih Gloria Coates's string quartets (3 Naxos cds). I don't know this composer, but I had a feeling about her. Let's try this new music as well.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Selby said:


> Anthony Pateras: Collected Works 2002-2012 (5 discs)
> 
> I've been seeing this around here with mentions of how expensive it is.
> Just found it for US $15 new on eBay (from a thrift store). It looked like I stumbled onto a good deal; since there are 3 discs of keyboard music, my primary interest, I gobbled-it-up.
> 
> View attachment 69016
> View attachment 69017


Hehe, well if you like prepared piano.......


----------



## Selby

^ Absoluetly do.

Have you heard this newer piece that is on YouTube? It's kind of my favorite thing right now:

Anthony Pateras: Blood Stretched Out (2014) for solo piano


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Selby said:


> ^ Absoluetly do.
> 
> Have you heard this newer piece that is on YouTube? It's kind of my favorite thing right now:
> 
> Anthony Pateras: Blood Stretched Out (2014) for solo piano


Wow I'm so glad there's another Pateras fan in the world! 

I know it and I love it. In the set you recently bought I'm absolutely digging that concerto, _Immediata._ Some parts of it where the electronics basically take over the rest of the orchestra are like nothing I've ever heard before.


----------



## Guest

^ That was a lot of notes! I wonder if he's written out the score.


----------



## GioCar

Not yet a purchase, but I'm thinking of buying this










Does anyone have/know it? Any opinions?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^ I don't have it, but from my own experience it's hard to go wrong with any percussion disc


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Another local composer (Melbourne, Australia): Chris Dench. He works at the shop I got this from and last week when I bought the Pateras box set he unsuccessfully tried to get me to buy his CD as well. Well....I gave in this week. :lol:










Nice of them to take $3 off the marked price 

Selby, in addition to a couple of substantial percussion works and an ensemble work, a 12 minute piano piece completed in 2005 is featured in this disc. If you like the Pateras box, you might be interested in this one.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Shame his surname isn't "Tallography".


----------



## Guest

GioCar said:


> Not yet a purchase, but I'm thinking of buying this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have/know it? Any opinions?


I don't have it, but I do know _*Les Percussions de Strasbourg *_and I can tell you they are an outstanding ensemble, who play a pretty neat *Cage* _Constructions for Metal_, among many, many others.


----------



## SilverSurfer

I have some of the Cds ( that's why I'm in no hurry to buy that box), and you cannot go wrong with their versions of Xenakis, Dufourt, Grisey (although it has not the 5 chanels of the original)... no to mention Chorus by Romitelli as part of the Entente préalable...


----------



## cwarchc

Just bought this, trying to be good?
It's not working


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Bartok*: Complete _String Quartets_

From Half-Price Books. Emerson was my 2nd choice for Bartok's string quartets, after Takacs, but I couldn't pass up on this for the incredibly low price. The Emerson set is also reviewed extremely well.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Bartok*: Complete _String Quartets_
> 
> From Half-Price Books. Emerson was my 2nd choice for Bartok's string quartets, after Takacs, but I couldn't pass up on this for the incredibly low price. The Emerson set is also reviewed extremely well.


I'm more of a fan of the Hungarian SQ's recording, but this is a fantastic reading of the quartets! Glad you managed to get this one as it's many people's first choice interpretation.


----------



## omega

GioCar said:


> Not yet a purchase, but I'm thinking of buying this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have/know it? Any opinions?


I don"t have it either, but I have a percussionist friend who assures this is a great ensemble.


----------



## Selby

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Bartok*: Complete _String Quartets_
> 
> From Half-Price Books. Emerson was my 2nd choice for Bartok's string quartets, after Takacs, but I couldn't pass up on this for the incredibly low price. The Emerson set is also reviewed extremely well.


Takacs is also my favorite interpretation of Bartok, but, the Emerson is great. You should have no regrets. I feel like Emerson get critically dinged due to their popularity. I have never heard a recording from them that I did not think worthy; maybe not a "first choice" but always worthy.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Piano Quintet with Barry Douglas and the Tokyo String Quartet.


----------



## Celloman

Vaughan Williams - Serenade to Music; Flos Campi; Five Mystical Songs; Fantasia on Christmas Carols

Matthew Best; Corydon Singers, English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## alan davis

The Glen Gould Complete Bach big box arrived last week as did the Jascha Heifetz Complete Album Collection. The Toscanini 80 odd CD box can't be too far away either. Am seriously considering the up coming Karajan Complete Opera Recording (DG and Decca) which is out in June. There's a lot in that I haven't got.


----------



## Kivimees

The post has just delivered to me this 2CD set by magyar, Leo Weiner:









The second CD contains only his Violin Concerto 1 (22 minutes). I would happily have paid more to have the second CD "filled", but ...


----------



## Guest

Penderecki St Luke Passion
Lutoslawski Symphony no. 4

from a bookshop!!


----------



## Guest

A 61-key *midi keyboard controller*! This to go with my other recent purchase of *Finale 2014* notation software. At long last, I don't have to enter up student exercises mouse click by mouse click!! Going to be a time-saver, once I master the _Ableton_ software that goes with it (2-3 years, possible longer !!!!).


----------



## Guest

I know these recordings and they are very exciting.Silver line of Philips(in the past) many years ago and they sound very good.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Mozart and the symphonies with Klemperer,I love it:angel:.I like Hogwood and Krips but there is something wich moves me very deeply in the readings with Klemperer.(woodwind and horns) Böhm , Prokofief and Saint Saens,the carnival des animaux is very beautiful narrated by his son.


----------



## CMonteverdi

Just arrived:









I really enjoyed their rendition of the 4 seasons... la folia is a chamber group, but they can deliver a full, agile, surprising Vivaldi...









I already had the other 2 albums... i'm glad i completed the "collection"









Baroque dream-team : )

LK


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Pavel Haas Quartet: Smetana's String Quartets*


----------



## Guest

I remember this piece,it gives you a good idea.


----------



## Centropolis

Haven't posted my recent buys for a while.

Picked up these for $3 each at a local charity shop tonight.


----------



## Centropolis

Same with these....$3 each.


----------



## brotagonist

The postman came out to deliver my last outstanding order literally as I was looking out the window just moments ago! I had seen him yesterday and asked him whether he had seen my order, as it should have arrived by now (order placed 3 April). He said that it is possible that some sellers ship by surface mail (boat from Europe). I had never considered that possibility, but that would explain the shipping times of 4-6 weeks from some sellers.

In any case, I am presently viewing my entire collection, every last one of them, right here on the shelves. It is exciting, as I have put so much time into selecting each and every one. I will be listening to the new one this evening


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bach to Moog: A Realisation for Electronics & Orchestra
Craig Leon (Conducter/Moog Synth), Jennifer Pike (Violin) & Sinfonietta Cracovia

*​








I have listened to this twice and really enjoyed it. Reminiscent of Wendy Carlos' efforts in many ways.


----------



## brotagonist

brotagonist said:


> The postman... said that it is possible that some sellers ship by surface mail (boat from Europe). I had never considered that possibility, but that would explain the shipping times of 4-6 weeks from some sellers.


I just checked the envelope and it clearly states Air Mail. My 'muscle' memory clearly recalls that this is always the case, so there is another reason at fault for the slow delivery times  At least, the prices are low and I'm getting them delivered, eventually


----------



## brotagonist

Ha-ha! :lol: I lasted one day. The last of my orders arrived yesterday (I didn't manage to hear it yesterday, after all, but I expect to tonight) and I just ordered three more. All are works by Messiaen:










Poèmes pour Mi; 7 Haiku; Réveil des Oiseaux
Boulez/Cleveland










Concert à Quatre; Les Offrandes Oubliées; Le Tombeau Resplendissant; Un Sourire
Chung/Opéra Bastille










7 Haiku; Couleurs de la Cité Céleste; Un Vitrail et des Oiseaux; Oiseaux Exotiques
Loriod, Boulez/EI
Awarded Diapason d'Or

_Poèmes pour Mi_ and _7 Haiku_ are pieces I have loved for decades, but have never owned recordings of. _Réveil des Oiseaux_, _Oiseaux Exotiques_, _Les Offrandes Oubliées_, _Le Tombeau Resplendissant_ and _Couleurs de la Cité Céleste_ are favourite pieces I used to have on LP, but had still never gotten on CD. _Concert à Quatre_, _Un Sourire_ and _Un Vitrail et des Oiseaux_ are pieces I have never heard.

Now, the major gaps in my Messiaen collection are filled, with the exception of numerous organ works, but I already have enough of those, for now, anyway. I ordered these from the States, so I could have them within 14-21 days


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Donizetti, _Lucia di Lammermoor_ - Karajan - Callas, di Stefano, Panerai, Zampieri

My second opera CD...


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Robert Schumann*: Complete Piano Works (Wilhelm Kempff) From Half Price Books

Yay!


----------



## brotagonist

^ I'm going to have to take a vacation down there. The saving on discs could pay for the trip :lol:


----------



## maestro267

First of four discs I'm waiting for:

*Villa-Lobos*: Symphony No. 12; Uirapuru; Mandu-Çarará*
Sao Paulo Symphony Orchestra *& Chorus/Karabtchevsky

Volume 4 of Naxos' cycle of the complete symphonies by this wonderful Brazilian composer.


----------



## Itullian

maestro267 said:


> First of four discs I'm waiting for:
> 
> *Villa-Lobos*: Symphony No. 12; Uirapuru; Mandu-Çarará*
> Sao Paulo Symphony Orchestra *& Chorus/Karabtchevsky
> 
> Volume 4 of Naxos' cycle of the complete symphonies by this wonderful Brazilian composer.


I love VL. I have his symphs and string quartets and they're wonderful.


----------



## Eramirez156

I went crate digging this afternoon and came home with three Lps

.
























Sorry for upside down pictures.


----------



## Celloman

Purchased this LP from the records store for $5:









Mozart - Don Giovanni

Giulini; Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus


----------



## Itullian

traverso said:


> *Mozart and the symphonies with Klemperer,I love it:angel:.I like Hogwood and Krips but there is something wich moves me very deeply in the readings with Klemperer.*(woodwind and horns) Böhm , Prokofief and Saint Saens,the carnival des animaux is very beautiful narrated by his son.
> View attachment 69260
> View attachment 69261


They have soul.


----------



## Guest

This Haydn box is a real bargain! (20 dollar:tiphat Very wel played with a clear silvery and transparent tone,not silky like many others.Brahms is overwhelming in the alto rhapsodie ,of course with Kathleen Ferrier and the mighty "ein Deutsches Requiem".A sympathetic Dvorak with Giulini and Rostropovich


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Guest

This is a must ,Mozart and Alicia de Larrocha.I bought it on ebay so I have to wait a few weeks.


----------



## senza sordino

I traded in four CDs and two DVDs for store credit. I bought two new releases and got half off with my store credit.

Brahms Serenades 1&2
View attachment 69550

Shostakovich Cello Concerto #1 and Prokofiev Cello Concerto in Em
View attachment 69551


I owned none of this music, until today.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^^^^^^Woohooo!!!! (And this time it isn't Kagel :lol: )


----------



## SixFootScowl

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ^^^^^^Woohooo!!!! (And this time it isn't Kagel :lol: )


Not much Kagel out there, just an over priced Ninth. But you get a nice decorative can with a Krips Beethoven symphony cycle. :lol:

My Immerseel was probably listed here back in December but with that one the wrong disc was shipped. This time it is a different seller and I am hopeful of receiving the correct set.


----------



## Guest

traverso said:


> This Haydn box is a real bargain! (20 dollar:tiphat Very wel played with a clear silvery and transparent tone,not silky like many others.Brahms is overwhelming in the alto rhapsodie ,of course with Kathleen Ferrier and the mighty "ein Deutsches Requiem".A sympathetic Dvorak with Giulini and Rostropovich
> View attachment 69473
> View attachment 69474
> View attachment 69475


The Alto Rhapsody is of course with Christa Ludwig and not Kathleen Ferrier.


----------



## AndyS

Ordered a few at lunchtime today:


----------



## Templeton

Purchased these recently, for the princely sum of £25 each. Yet more bargains to add to my recently purchased full box set of Haydn symphonies.















Hpowders has been singing the praises of Wand's Beethoven cycle recently and he wasn't lying. I can't wait to hear his full cycle recordings of Brahms, Bruckner and Schubert, which are also included in the set, along with numerous other recordings.


----------



## Guest

I love these songs and I can't wait till I have them again but now on cd.Today I found it for a good price.Schwarzkopf is really wonderful here.


----------



## Albert7

Six bucks off eBay. No complaints.


----------



## Sonata

Nice find Albert!


----------



## Albert7

Sonata said:


> Nice find Albert!


Thanks... I don't think this ever made it to CD or iTunes.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Well, I caved. My rationalization is that my Amazon gift card covered all of this down to the last couple of cents. 

*Beethoven*:
- Symphonies and Overtures (*Jos van Immerseel/Anima Eterna*) These interpretations are the freshest I've heard. It's like hearing them for the first time. I thought I was satisfied with two cycles until I heard these. 
- Piano Sonatas Ops. 90, 101, 106 'Hammerklavier' (*András Schiff*)
- Piano Sonatas Op.s 101, 106, 109, 110, 111 (*Mitsuko Uchida*)

*Mozart*: String Quartets K. 515 and K. 516 (*Alban Berg with Markus Wolf*)


----------



## maestro267

After a long gap, the second of four discs that I've ordered came today:

*Penderecki*: Magnificat/Kadisz
Soloists/Warsaw Boys Choir
Warsaw Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra/Wit


----------



## Celloman

AndyS said:


> Ordered a few at lunchtime today:
> 
> View attachment 69607
> 
> View attachment 69608
> 
> View attachment 69609
> 
> View attachment 69610
> 
> View attachment 69611


Jeepers! Was that enough to tide you over to dinner?


----------



## joen_cph

A good deal of extremely cheap CDs, some of which I still haven´t heard, including a lot of unknown composers. About 10 € totally.








*The Eigth Sounds *- Concertos for Saxophone Quartet & Orchestra, by *Beamish, Stucky and Yi* / Rascher quartet / bis
Highly recommended, very pleasant & varied music, very warm recording.









*Tomas Marco*: Orchestral works, including Guitar Concerto "Del Agua", Sinfonietta 1, cello concert piece "Laberinto" / Furnadjiev / verso cd
Also recommended, for the same reasons as above. The Oviedo Symphony Orchestra is also much better than I´d expected. Review: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2007/Mar07/Marco_vrs2032.htm

*Tomas Marco*: Piano works / Esclante / verso label. Less interesting than the cd above. Orginally an avant-garde composer, these works have nothing really difficult about them.

*Julien Francois Zbinden*: Piano works, including Sonata Fantastica / Pantillon / cascavelle http://www.discbase.ch/discbase-7619930305913.html

*Jenö Takacs*: Concerto f. Piano,Strings & Percussion; Miniatures f.Orch.; Chant of Creation / hungaroton. This concerto(1947;1956) employs some of the same forces as the famous Bartok work, and a similar concerto by Sandor Veress, likewise Hungarian. http://www.amazon.com/Takacs-Miniatures-Piano-Concerto-Creation/dp/B00LVGAJ12

*Jose M. Sanchez-Verdu*: Orchestral works etc. / Rophé etc. /columna musica - junta de andalucia. http://www.amazon.com/Jose-Maria-Sanchez-Verdu-Arcquitecturas/dp/B000FFL2QQ

*Beethoven*: Symphonies 4+5 / Immerseel / harmonia mundi. Am not very much into HIP Beethoven, but gave it a try.

*Peter Sculthorpe*: Chamber and solo works / Alexeeva etc. / verso. Pretty & meditative, mostly idyllic works. http://www.allmusic.com/album/release/peter-sculthorpe-spirits-of-place-mr0002699440

"Harmonious Breath", *saxophone concertos by Chung, Peng, Tian, Chen */ Delangle, Shao /bis. Not really recommended, mostly too folksily kitschy.

*John Fernström*: Symphony 12, Songs of the Sea, Chinese Rhapsody / Shui, Persson / bis
Review: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2001/Aug01/Fernstrom2.htm

*H.K. Gruber*: "Busking" for soloists & orchestra; Violin Concertos 1+2 / Andreasson, Hardenberger, Gruber /bis. Recommended. Review: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2011/July11/Gruber_biscd1781.htm

*Edison Denisov*: Saxophone chamber works / Grupo Sax - Ensemble / verso
http://www.cdmarket.dk/products/grupo-sax-ensemble-edison-denisov-music-for-saxophone


----------



## Guest

The Box with Sir Adrian Boult is on my wishlist for a long time.Especially for his Brahms and of course the alto rhapsody with Janet baker! Mendelssohn is pure joy.


----------



## maestro267

Both of the remaining discs I ordered arrived this morning:

*Elgar*: The Kingdom/Coronation Ode*
Soloists
London Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra/Boult
Cambridge University Musical Society/Choir of King's College/New Philharmonia Orchestra/Ledger*

*Dvorák*: Cello Concerto in B minor
*Tchaikovsky*: Variations on a Rococo Theme
Rostropovich (cello)/Berlin PO/Karajan


----------



## Celloman

*Wagner*: Tristan und Isolde

Fritz Reiner; Chorus of the Royal Opera, London Philharmonic

Lauritz Melchior; Kirsten Flagstad










My third _Tristan_. The best Tristan and the best Isolde. One of the greatest works of art ever created.

Need I say more?


----------



## joen_cph

*Joaquin Nin*: Songs / Gragera, Cardo / columna musica label.

A lovely disc with a lot of Spanish flavour, and a refreshingly beautiful voice.









*Joaquin Homs*: Songs / Gragera, Maso / columna musica label.
Less idyllic, more edgy and archaic songs, but seemingly also less successful singing here, IMO; too much vibrato, more stressed, and the sound is a bit more cramped.









*Carlos Guastavino*: Songs / Aragon, Capelli / columna label. 
Unfortunately, IMO Maria Aragon doesn´t have a beautiful voice in these recordings. I´m not sure I´m going to keep this.








Denon 2CD from the Classics Exposed series
String Serenades by Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, *Strauss´Metamorphosen*, Grieg Holberg Suite, and Mozart Eine Kleine ...

Needed a good, supplementary modern CD of the Metamorphosen, and this Blomstedt/Dresden recording seems OK.


----------



## Mahlerian

Sessions: Concerto for Orchestra/Panufnik: Symphonia Votiva


----------



## Baregrass

​
Just came in today. A little over 8 bucks on Amazon. This is Vivaldi like I have never heard. A long way from the 4 Seasons. Really good. I'll have to get the second CD.


----------



## Albert7

Found too many vinyl albums today at Randy's sale. Tomorrow again. I will photograph and post here whenever I get a chance.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm very excited  The 2 Messiaen albums on DG, both ordered from the same company in the States, arrived today—and I only placed the order 7 days ago! I anticipate the other one late next week. Both companies had their orders in the mail the day after I placed the orders! Compare that with waiting 6 weeks for things from England, even though they ship by air and we have flights landing here daily


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

As I was buying this I told Chris Dench what I thought of his CD (which I purchased a few pages back on this thread).....and also I talked him into buying tickets to see my _Sinfonia Concertante_ performed at the Melbourne Recital Centre in September because I bought his CD. :devil:


----------



## Pugg

​The Queen of Spades , Tchaikovsky , found it at my local charity shop.
€ 10.00


----------



## arpeggio

*One Of My Favorites*



Mahlerian said:


> Sessions: Concerto for Orchestra/Panufnik: Symphonia Votiva


I have this. One of my favorites.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Library sale today, $2 each, opera is missing the booklet though:


----------



## Guest

Some very lovely music for violin and piano from Albania !!!









I bought this as a download from us.7digital.com, though it is available from iTunes and amazon as well.

It didn't come with composer names for the tracks or year of composition. Since I try to get this info for all music in my collection, I went hunting on the internet for it, but couldn't find a booklet to download or any other track info. I couldn't find any info at arkivmusic.com or naxos music library either.

So I went to the website of the violinist, Klaidi Sahatci, and sent him an email asking where I might get this info. Almost immediately he sent back a nice email including a pdf file for the booklet. What responsive service!!

Anyway, anyone who likes music for violin and piano will love this CD. It's really good stuff, well off the beaten track, but suggesting a rich musical tradition in Albania.

And send me a PM if you need a copy of the booklet!


----------



## joen_cph

^^^^
Could you give the composer names for the main works in the collection here?


----------



## Guest

Another very satisfying purchase today:










Lou Harrison In Retrospect.

This is my first Lou Harrison disc. So far he seems quite similar to Alan Hovhaness, with maybe a bit more contrast.


----------



## Guest

joen_cph said:


> ^^^^
> Could you give the composer names for the main works in the collection here?


In order:

Gaci, Pjeter track 1
Paparisto, Albert 2-5
Ibrahimi, Feim
Rushiti, Eriona
Zadeja, Cesk 8-9
Rudi, Rafet
Zoraqi, Nikolla
Peci, Alexander 12-15
Simaku, Thoma

Not exactly household names.

The violinist, Mr. Sahatci, is First Concertmaster at the Tonholle Orchestra Zurich.


----------



## joen_cph

Thank you! A bit of music by some Albanian composers can be found on you-tube, including quite conservative symphonies by Zadeja and Gaci-Valle.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## opus55

Decided to get some recordings from Amazon used market. Abbado box set is supposed to save me money


----------



## senza sordino

Opus55^^^^^^ I want that Holst CD. It's on my Amazon wish list. I'm running out of space here at chez Senza Sordino, however. I love the St Paul's Suite, I've played it in a group, I own the score, but I don't actually have a physical copy of a performance.


----------



## opus55

senza sordino said:


> Opus55^^^^^^ I want that Holst CD. It's on my Amazon wish list. I'm running out of space here at chez Senza Sordino, however. I love the St Paul's Suite, I've played it in a group, I own the score, but I don't actually have a physical copy of a performance.


It's been on my wish list for at least couple years. Come on, let's work on that wish list!


----------



## Le Peel




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## AClockworkOrange

Continuing Simone Young's Bruckner Cycle, I have ordered her recording of the Seventh Symphony. I hadn't realised it had already been released. I have also pre-ordered her upcoming release of the Ninth Symphony.

So far, Young's Bruckner Cycle has been really enjoyable. Although I have many loose recordings of Bruckner's Symphonies - the Seventh and Ninth especially - this will only be my fourth complete Cycle, assuming of course that the set will be completed. Given how close it is to completion, it is likely but I won't take it for granted.











​
My purchase of Rachmaninov's Piano Trios was inspired by YouTube. I have had limited exposure to Piano Trios but I found the two Trio Elegiaques most compelling. In the end, I opted for the recording by the Moscow Rachmaninov Trio.

I adore the music of Robert Schumann so discovering this disc of works for Cello & Piano was a most wonderful surprise. This will most likely be the first disc into my HiFi when it arrives. I have not heard many performances by Steven Isserlis but what I have heard I have enjoyed.











​
Marschener is a Composer I have been curious about ever since I heard his Opera Der Vampyre. His works however are only available in limited options unfortunately. This recording seems to have reviewed well and provides what appears to be a reasonable array of Overtures.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Broadening my knowledge of Sibelius, I have also ordered this collection of Sibelius' Piano Works and transcriptions performed by Folke Grasbeck - on the Composer's Piano. This collection covers a broad range of works and appears to have reviewed well, Grasbeck reputedly having a positive connection with the works of the Composer.









Finally, I used a gift voucher and ordered the Soundtrack to the film Maleficent. A couple of the pieces I heard caught my ear and introduced me to the singer Lana Del Rey who has a very interesting voice - a singer I will likely explore further in due course. Essentially an interesting freebie.


----------



## Mahlerian

AClockworkOrange said:


> Continuing Simone Young's Bruckner Cycle, I have ordered her recording of the Seventh Symphony. I hadn't realised it had already been released. I have also pre-ordered her upcoming release of the Ninth Symphony.
> 
> So far, Young's Bruckner Cycle has been really enjoyable. Although I have many loose recordings of Bruckner's Symphonies - the Seventh and Ninth especially - this will only be my fourth complete Cycle, assuming of course that the set will be completed. Given how close it is to completion, it is likely but I won't take it for granted.
> View attachment 69886
> View attachment 69887​


Be sure to tell me how they are, in case I haven't heard them yet. I've loved what I've heard of her cycle so far. Is the only thing left now the Fifth?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Mahlerian said:


> Be sure to tell me how they are, in case I haven't heard them yet. I've loved what I've heard of her cycle so far. Is the only thing left now the Fifth?


No problem, Mahlerian.

The Fifth will indeed be the last Symphony to be released. Given that the Ninth has just become available for pre-order, it could be a while.


----------



## Taggart

Two souvenirs of a recent visit to York, bought second hand from Oxfam.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Guest

Two opera's, Beethoven and Brahms the triple and double concerto and beautiful French chamber music.


----------



## Wunderhorn

Recently I got this recording of the Liturgy of St John Chrysostom by Rachmaninov.









It is a beautiful performance of this stunning work on SACD.

What I noticed was that the noise floor war pretty high and the constant low rumble in the ambiance actually got a bit in the way with the performance's pianissimo passages. The latest Chandos choral recordings show how it can be done. Otherwise a fine recording.

As it is so often the case the packaging was thrown together with very little love, which for the CD collecting enthusiast is always a bit sad. That might be food for another thread altogether, but when I buy a physical CD this is something I do take note of.

Anyway - fine disc with a fine performance still.


----------



## Albert7

Scored on eBay for dirt cheap... ten LPs.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Got this yesterday out of pure curiosity. I'll admit right from the start that I'm not a fan of orchestral arrangements of string quartets (I used to be). I got this because they were arranged by Mahler, so my interest was piqued. However, the primary reason I bought it is because of Mahler's interesting choice of the 11th "Quartet "Serioso". Why that one? I'm not complaining, it's one of Beethoven's most intriguing works, it sounds almost futuristic compared to other works written at that time (c.1810).

"It is of course a strange irony that this of all quartets should have become the subject of an arrangement designed to bring the work to a larger public, since the '_Serioso_' is one of Beethoven's most introverted works... The stark contrasts, sudden outbursts, and syncopated rhythms give the quartet a forbidding character a forbidding character which makes no concessions to convention or to the expectations of its audience. Beethoven was well aware of this..."

The reaction of the *Viennese critics* and *Gustav Mahler's response*:

"... he arranged all nine of Beethoven's symphonies as well as all of Schumann's and some of Bruckner's and Schubert's... the Viennese critics were up in arms. After the second performance [Beethoven's Ninth on February 18th, 1900] Mahler felt obliged to reply to their criticisms and issued a written statement in which he justified the changes he had made to the composer's orchestration: "*As Beethoven's hearing difficulties degenerated into total deafness he gradually lost that essential intimate conctact with reality, with the actual sounds of the world around him, and this at the very stage in his creative life when his imagination was driving him to develop new means of expression and a hitherto unimagined directness in his handling of the orchestra*""


----------



## MagicMark

Hello Everyone,

On Saturday, May 16, I made my first major classical music purchase on Amazon, that included the following MP3 albums:

-The 99 Most Essential Bach Masterpieces
-Big Haydn Box
-Big Vivaldi Box 
-Big Schubert Box 
-Big Bach Set 
-Big Handel Box
-Big Handel Oratorio Box 
-Big Beethoven Box 
-Big Mozart Box 
-Complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas, Jeno Jando 
-Mozart: Complete Symphonies, The VoxBox Edition, Gunter Kehr & Mainzer Kammerorchester 
-Antonio Vivaldi: The Four Seasons and Other String Favorites, Budapest Strings 
-Beethoven: The Symphonies, Berliner Philharmoniker

I realize that CDs are better quality, & that some of the musicians in these Big Box editions may not be the best. 

However, there are over 1000 songs. All for about $85!!

I've only encountered a few that were poor quality. 

So far I've only been listening to the Vivaldi & Bach albums, & could probably do so for weeks. Although, I'll start sampling the others soon.

Right now I'm organizing them, in anticipation of more purchases, while I build a classical music library.


----------



## Sonata

Mark: welcome to the awesome world of classical music! I have a few of those collections myself. The Haydn set is excellent. May I also recommend 99 Essential Mendelssohn, that's another great one.


----------



## Guest

Xenakis

string quartets

The JACK Quartet


----------



## SixFootScowl

Could not help buying this not even having heard sound clips but based on this review, and that it is not the one I have which is mentioned in the review and not very good (but does have John Vickers).


----------



## Guest

I was forced to order this used on Amazon since it's otherwise unavailable, even as a download...










Believe it or not, this is my first used CD purchase, certainly through amazon and possibly anywhere! 

If it goes well, I may buy all my music in this way. 

But for now, I wait, and wait, and wait, and wait....


----------



## Vaneyes

15 characters wanted. 

View attachment 70044


----------



## SONNET CLV

Off the beaten track, for sure ... but today in the mail I found the latest disc in the Hyperion series "The Romantic Piano Concerto" -- disc 65 featuring concerti by Albéniz & Granados with Melani Mestre, piano, and the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra under the baton of Martyn Brabbins.

Here's what you get:

*Albéniz*:
Piano Concerto No. 1 (_Concerto fantastico_), Op. 78
orchestrated with Tomás Bretón
_Spanish Rhapsody_, Op. 70

*Granados*:
Piano Concerto in C minor '_Patético_'
adapted & reconstructed for piano and orchestra by Melani Mestre










Here's what the blurb on the Presto Classical site says: 

Volume 65 (have you got them all?) of Hyperion's Romantic Piano Concerto series journeys to Spain and the heart-on-sleeve world there to be found. The Albéniz _Concierto fantástico _owes much to Schumann and Chopin, albeit with an added drizzle of the Iberian peninsula; the perennially popular _Rapsodia española_, on the other hand, throws all such classical models to the wind.

Granados never actually got round to writing his piano concerto, so our pianist here-Hyperion debutant Melani Mestre-has done it for him. And it's a romp. The first movement is pretty much 'echt', from Granados' sketches for a putative piano concerto, but thereafter it's a hugely enjoyable what-if …

By the way, I _do_ have them all (and the Violin and Cello concerti, too, from Hyperion) and many have proven a real delight. I've just finished listening to the Albeniz _fantástico_ and found it well worth my time. But I tend to enjoy Spanish classical music. If you do as well, try this disc.

Label: Hyperion

Catalogue No: CDA67918

Series: The Romantic Piano Concerto

Discs: 1 CD

Release date: 5th May 2015

Barcode: 0034571179186

Hyperion has released a wonderful catalog of the first 50 releases in the series, for those who might wish to peruse this: http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/RPCCAT2010.pdf

Too, a full listing of all 65 offerings (plus the upcoming number 66, another Herz Concerto disc) is to be found here: http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/s.asp?s=S_1


----------



## SixFootScowl

Now I have all nine:


----------



## Selby

Icarus said:


> I was forced to order this used on Amazon since it's otherwise unavailable, even as a download...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, this is my first used CD purchase, certainly through amazon and possibly anywhere!
> 
> If it goes well, I may buy all my music in this way.
> 
> But for now, I wait, and wait, and wait, and wait....


Great choice! Many believe it to be Keochlin's masterpiece.


----------



## Le Peel

And I got it for $2.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I got this this afternoon










I wish there were more recordings of it!


----------



## Itullian

Le Peel said:


> And I got it for $2.


Warmer than JEG.


----------



## Meditatio

'Spem in Alium' ... before it was used in 'Fifty Shades of Grey' (or so I've heard).


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Gustav Mahler*: _Symphonie No. 10_ (Simon Rattle/Bournebouth)

Went back to Half-Price and they still had it!


----------



## Eramirez156

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I got this this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish there were more recordings of it!


The Chicago symphony did it about 12 years ago, a friend sat next Eliot Carter who was attendance, I don't remember if it was broadcast. I liked the piece but listened to it since that performance.


----------



## opus55

Brendel Beethoven finally in my possession.


----------



## MagicMark

> Mark: welcome to the awesome world of classical music!


Sonata,

Thanks for the response. I'll add Mendelssohn to the list of next purchases. That album you suggested is $2.70. I spent about the same on most of the Big Box sets. The exceptions were the symphonies & Schubert collection. All of this fantastic music for so cheap!


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> Brendel Beethoven finally in my possession.


One of the best :tiphat:


----------



## Jeff W

Used book store find:









Dvorak - Symphony No. 9. Fritz Reiner and the Chicago Symphony. Paid $1.95. Not the SACD rerelease but this beggar is not a chooser!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

These aren't actually purchases made by myself but Birthday Gifts received from family. 
I am one extremely grateful listener :angel:

*Wilhelm Furtwangler: The Complete RIAS Recordings*







This may be the best gift I have ever received. I have only listened to the first CD - recorded 25th May 1947 of all days - and I am very impressed with the sound quality and mores by the performances of Beethoven's Sixth and Fifth Symphonies. The booklet is also interesting reading.

Sadly, I'm not in the least bit fluent in German so in the absence of an English transcription the interview on the bonus CD interview is beyond me 

*Herbert Von Karajan: Mozart et al. Wiener Philharmoniker 1946 - 1949*







This is a box I had been pondering for a little while shortly after picking up his Philharmonia Beethoven and Sibelius boxed sets but for one reason or another haven't purchased up to now. Karajan is a conductor I have grown to enjoy - albeit more for his earlier recordings with Legge. I cannot wait to explore this boxed set but the Furtwangler set will be occupying my HiFi for some time. The contrast of the two conductors - given the degree of crossover time-wise may be interesting.


----------



## Guest

After Haitink , Klemperer and Sir Adrian Boult ,this set with Georg Solti and the Brahms symphonies.My favourite is still The Haitink set with the Concertgebouw orchestra.I am also waiting for the dvd, a tv movie with Trevor Howard based on a novel by Paul Scott.


----------



## arpeggio

*More Band Music*






​
Samples (I could not locate samples the MTSU Wind Ensemble. These are excellent performances):

Frank Ticheli: _Symphony No. 2_
















Frank Ticheli _Angels in the Architecture_ (Note: This performance is the USC Wind Ensemble. Ticheli teaches at USC.)






William Bolcom: _First Symphony for Band_ (This performance is with the United States Marine Corps Band.)


----------



## Guest

I have found two boxes with fine music.I have now the complete chamber music of Faure ( I bought vol.2 earlier) and the Verdi with Giulini is a classic and speaks for it self.I was also looking for a good Giullaume Tell with Gardelli with a printed libretto but they are very expensive and the one I was looking for was just sold.Most of the cd's I am buying lately are replacements of lp's .


----------



## MrTortoise

arpeggio said:


> View attachment 70227​
> Samples (I could not locate samples the MTSU Wind Ensemble. These are excellent performances):
> 
> Frank Ticheli: _Symphony No. 2_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Listening to the Ticheli Symphony No. 2 now, what wonderful writing and a great performance! Ah, if only my high school concert band could have sounded so good, back in the day when I was first chair trombone (still very proud of that ).


----------



## Lukecash12

Just picked up a ton of great LPs in a box at Salvation Army. You wouldn't believe what relatives take one look at and leave at a thrift store. Haven't taken inventory of it all yet but so far I've seen Richter in Prague, Kogan playing Tchaikovsky, and Zeitlin playing violin concertos by Surinach, Schoenberg and Schuller. My price? Five dollars.


----------



## arpeggio

MrTortoise said:


> Listening to the Ticheli Symphony No. 2 now, what wonderful writing and a great performance! Ah, if only my high school concert band could have sounded so good, back in the day when I was first chair trombone (still very proud of that ).


Thanks, I have been on a Ticheli kick. I have recently posted entries on two other recordings which contain his music. I have one other recording with the Dallas Wind Symphony that I have to check out.

If you like concert band music check out my recent posting of a performance of the United States Marine Corps band in "The Concert Band Thread": http://www.talkclassical.com/22354-concert-band-thread-2.html#post886341


----------



## Mahlerian

This is the only one in this series of Takemitsu's chamber works (5 volumes of two discs each) that I hadn't bought yet, because it's been out of print and all of the used sellers have only offered domestic shipping. Well, I finally found a seller that is shipping through Amazon.co.jp, so I can get my copy and complete the set! The exchange rate being much better towards the dollar than it was a few years ago helps too.

(I love the covers on this series...)


----------



## elgar's ghost

It's been a while since I purchased anything by Krenek so I'm especially looking forward to this, his longest symphony:


----------



## Jeff W

Arrived today from Amazon. Haven't had time to listen or even rip them yet... 















Franz Berwald's Symphonies No. 1 through 4 and his Piano Concerto. Okko Kamu conducts the Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra. In the Piano Concerto, Niklas Sivelov plays the solo piano.









Robert Schumann's Violin Concerto and his arrangement of the Cello Concerto for violin. Anthony Marwood plays the solo violin while the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra is conducted by Douglas Boyd.


----------



## Pugg

Jeff W said:


> Used book store find:
> 
> View attachment 70086
> 
> 
> Dvorak - Symphony No. 9. Fritz Reiner and the Chicago Symphony. Paid $1.95. Not the SACD rerelease but this beggar is not a chooser!


My second favourite. :tiphat:
(Kertész remains no 1)


----------



## AndyS

Ordered a few off amazon at lunchtime today:


----------



## Musicophile

AndyS said:


> Ordered a few off amazon at lunchtime today:
> 
> View attachment 70508
> 
> View attachment 70509
> 
> View attachment 70510


Argerich's debut is amazing.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Complete Chamber Music for Flute

A lot of early period Beethoven, not everything is particularly outstanding, but the completist in me had to have it. 










Also snagged this up for cheap.

Wanderer Fantasie, D. 760 - *Franz Schubert*
Fantasie in C, Op. 17 - *Robert Schumann*

*Maurizio Pollini*


----------



## Guest

Two opera's and two symphonies Fantastique,Schumann ,Dvorak and a very interesting piece of music by Penderecki,I read the book of Huxley,I saw the movie by Ken Russell and now finally this marvelous music.


----------



## Guest

And the Penderecki!






and Dvorak.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Hope you got a good deal with the Penderecki - that recording seems hard to come by these days.


----------



## Itzik111

also bought l'Elisir d'amore... brilliant!


----------



## deprofundis

*lastest purchase i'M so excited*

I went to the record store and pick up amazing stuff.The cds themselve deserve a place here on TC

Yasushi Akutagawa ''rapsodie per orchestra'' ect on naxos wow.What an amazing classical composer i did ain't knew, jeez thanks naxos. it reminded me of mayuzumi and takemitsu this is awesome..

Than i bought an early music serie on naxos ''From Byzantium to andalusia'' what a fabuleous selection of music from this era.

Also i bought an Hildegarde von Bingen cd again , she is that good...called Vision on angel record.this was the cherry on the sundea for me..one of the best HVB ever, it was modern yet ancien it felt like a DcD cd honneslty this is rad.

Finally i pick up a best of Vangelis called portrait and it's top notch , the track are all classic cuts of is carrer.Finally i bought a chess game, since i alway love this board game for a cheap price Under 10$.

So that about it, if you want to comment on my purchase i would appreciate, thanks your pal deprofundis.

:tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## Guest

I hope you bought that chess game at a pawn shop. Get it? Pawn shop? 

ut:

PS - I have and like "From Byzantium to Andalusia". It was recommended to me by others around here. Good choice.


----------



## SONNET CLV

deprofundis said:


> I went to the record store and pick up amazing stuff.The cds themselve deserve a place here on TC
> 
> Yasushi Akutagawa ''rapsodie per orchestra'' ect on naxos wow.What an amazing classical composer i did ain't knew, jeez thanks naxos. it reminded me of mayuzumi and takemitsu this is awesome..
> 
> Than i bought an early music serie on naxos ''From Byzantium to andalusia'' what a fabuleous selection of music from this era.
> 
> Also i bought an Hildegarde von Bingen cd again , she is that good...called Vision on angel record.this was the cherry on the sundea for me..one of the best HVB ever, it was modern yet ancien it felt like a DcD cd honneslty this is rad.
> 
> Finally i pick up a best of Vangelis called portrait and it's top notch , the track are all classic cuts of is carrer.Finally i bought a chess game, since i alway love this board game for a cheap price Under 10$.
> 
> So that about it, if you want to comment on my purchase i would appreciate, thanks your pal deprofundis.


Congratulations on your purchases. You have a bit of variety there and, I'm sure, much to enjoy. I, too, remain a fan of Hildegarde von Bingen, who proves a remarkable composer of her era. And I'm fond, too, of the Yasushi Akutagawa piece, which disc is already in my own collection. I bought it for the _Ellora_ Symphony, a fascinating work.










My own purchases today were limited to an order at the internet seller Sub Rosa, from whom I purchased a Henry Cow album and the three UNDERWOOD anthologies -- all rather "new" and experimental music.
























One of the great joys of this hobby of ours is the exploration into new territories of sound, something I do quite often. I'd say your purchases, deprofundis, qualify as adventurous music. Good job. Enjoy.

And, as for that new chessboard ... since I have white, I'll open with King's pawn to e4. (A common opening move, perhaps, but I remain a less adventurous chess player than I do a music listener.)


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Hope you got a good deal with the Penderecki - that recording seems hard to come by these days.


Indeed.it was not cheap but it was a new cd.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

For 10 dollars I could not resist and bought this beautiful set of chamber music.


----------



## opus55

Good deals on standard repertoire.


----------



## Baregrass

​
Came in today. I heard this over my NPR radio last week and had to have it. Wonderful!


----------



## Guest

So many recent purchases off amazon mp3... I need to cool it.


----------



## Baregrass

deprofundis said:


> Also i bought an Hildegarde von Bingen cd again , she is that good...called Vision on angel record.this was the cherry on the sundea for me..one of the best HVB ever, it was modern yet ancien it felt like a DcD cd honneslty this is rad.


I too am a fan of Hildegard von Bingen.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

traverso said:


> For 10 dollars I could not resist and bought this beautiful set of chamber music.
> View attachment 70546
> View attachment 70547


Who are playing on this?


----------



## Templeton

I have had my eye on this for a while and finally succumbed, when the price dropped below £20. I know that some say that Mozart is best with an Austrian orchestra, so let's hope that's the case. I had also been keeping my eyes on the Karl Böhm set with the BPO but that one was quite a bit more expensive, so Levine and the VPO it was.


----------



## manyene

Mentioned in the current BBC Music Magazine, the post-war German composer Schmidt-Kowalski. Heard his Cello Concerto on YouTube and decided to download the Naxos recording this morning, coupled with the 3rd Symphony. A real find for those who love late Romantic music. Very Brucknerian, but less ponderous; music with real feeling.


----------



## Nocture In Blue

Very good interpretation of Sibelius violin concerto!


----------



## Eramirez156

New record store in Chicago, four LPs for just over $10


----------



## EDaddy

Bought these today.


----------



## Tristan

I bought a "new" unopened copy of Brahms: Violinkonzert/Doppelkonzert with Anne-Sophie Mutter and Herbert von Karajan and the CD was discolored on the surface and it would not rip 

Then I realized the CD itself was from 1983. I guess that's just a little too old. It could've been sitting in a hot attic somewhere for decades, who knows...


----------



## Pugg

Eramirez156 said:


> View attachment 70630
> 
> 
> View attachment 70631
> 
> 
> View attachment 70632
> 
> 
> View attachment 70633
> 
> 
> New record store in Chicago, four LPs for just over $10


Good buy, shame it's not around the corner for me :lol:


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Crumb's fascinating _Makrokosmos_, Vol I and II, played by Robert Groslot, and a collection of cello music, from Bach to Gubaidulina.


----------



## Pugg

From the charity shop ; Floyd : Susannah.
Only €5.00 + Semiramide with Studer also €5,00
Very curious.


----------



## manyene

Nocture In Blue said:


> View attachment 70627
> 
> Very good interpretation of Sibelius violin concerto!


An unusual coupling with the Bruch


----------



## manyene

Eramirez156 said:


> View attachment 70630
> 
> 
> View attachment 70631
> 
> 
> View attachment 70632
> 
> 
> View attachment 70633
> 
> 
> New record store in Chicago, four LPs for just over $10


Our last independent in Liverpool left the scene about 10 years ago


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Part 1 of 3*

This is quite a large order - my last large order for the foreseeable future. I have my eye on one or two other releases - plus I await the final instalment in Simone Young's excellent Bruckner Cycle - but my collection for the time being is essentially complete.

Though I call it a large order, it was made over an almost 2-3 week period in 3-4 parts. The result of some luckily scored overtime.

*Schubert Symphonies:* I agonised over this for some time, debating between Bruggen and Abbado. Ultimately, Abbado came out ahead by a whisker thanks to listening to his recordings of Schubert's Rosamunde and Choral Works with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe.

Listening to the Unfinished Symphony No. 8, I am thrilled with my choice. I am not usually one to favour HIP over the old-school approach but I do seem to prefer smaller forces in Schubert.

I anticipate this ranking alongside Immerseel's excellent cycle.








A trilogy of *Haydn*:
















​
I have been exploring Haydn's Masses and I wanted alternative recordings - in a different direction to my wonderful old-school full-blooded performances. My experience of Hickox with Collegium Musicum 90 in some of Schubert's Choral work made this decision somewhat easier. I hope to collect some of the other recordings in this series down the line but for now, these two discs are my starting point.

On a side note, it is nice to see such beautiful artwork used.

Die Tageszeiten is an opportunity to hear earlier Haydn. The fact that we have Sigiswald Kuijken and La Petite Bande performing made this a straight forward decision.

*Paavo Berglund's Cycle of Nielsen's Symphonies with the Royal Danish Orchestra* was bought on the basis of his work in Sibelius' Symphonic works.








I have listened to the first CD and I really enjoyed both Symphonies 1 & 2. I certainly prefer these to the recent LSO cycle with Davis. At the price, it looks like an absolute steal.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Part 2 of 3*

I am a huge fan of *Irmgard Seefried* and after much waiting and deliberation, I have ordered a number of volumes of her recent releases in the Eloquence series. With one exception, I have focussed on Lieder - Schumann, Brahms, Richard Strauss and of course Wolf.





























​


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Part 3 of 3*

A duo of releases featuring one of my favourite Conductors - *Klaus Tennstedt*. The Mahler recording has the bonus of including Kindertotenlieder - featuring the divine Ms. Fassbaender











​
The recording of Verdi's Don Carlo has been on my Wish List for a long time and I finally pulled the trigger. This matches my audio to the visual - My DVD being Don Carlo and my other CD being Don Carlos.











​
I am a huge fan of Zemlinsky and this release was pre-ordered as soon as I became aware of it. Restoring 3-4 minutes of score, this is wonderfully performed and recorded. I am one very satisfied listener indeed.

Finally, another item which has sat on my Wish List a while. I have enjoyed 99% of Bernstein's latter day releases (the 1% being his recording of Mozart's Requiem) and this looks to be no different. Working my way through his DVD's gradually, I cannot wait to finally watch this. The Haydn in particular has my attention after his recording of Die Schopfung - Fassbaender's presence again bodes well for me.






​


----------



## brotagonist

I'd been considering this one for about a year, but at $26 I was not interested. Still, I kept putting it on my wish list, taking it off and putting it back on again. It alone qualifies for Amazon's free shipping, but for one disc, that was not an enticement. Last weekend, I decided to order a book that was not expensive enough to qualify, so, guess what just showed up in the mail today :lol:








Strauss
9 Lieder Op. 10 (texts: Hermann von Gilm);
4 Lieder Op. 27;
4 Letzte Lieder

Konrad Jarnot, baritone
Helmut Deutsch, piano

When I did my Lieder campaign in January, I had heard samples of this and was very much taken. His work on the Schoenberg Complete Songs album on Capriccio solidified my impression. The particular attraction was finding a choice Strauss album for male voice (nearly all of Strauss' output seems to be for female singers, although there is the legendary complete songs recording by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Jarnot's teacher). The 4 Last Songs were just what I wanted-in a performance unlike the rest to complement the recordings I already own. Icing on the cake, to use a worn metaphor, is that the texts of three of these final four Lieder are by an early favourite writer, Hermann Hesse, and the final one by von Eichendorff... and I still have the book (to be released in July) in the mail


----------



## Morimur

*Michael hersch : Images from a closed ward*










MICHAEL HERSCH
IMAGES FROM A CLOSED WARD

Description: 
Musical etchings on the mind
Composers: Michael Hersch
Performers: Blair String Quartet


----------



## brotagonist

^ It takes one... :lol:

You do have morbid taste, Morimur


----------



## Morimur

brotagonist said:


> ^ It takes one... :lol:
> 
> You do have morbid taste, Morimur


Yep. A miserable childhood will do that. I can't recommend this disc highly enough, though.


----------



## Autocrat

Berg: Orchestral Works. Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra/Mario Venzago
(SACD)








The Ligeti Project (all 4.5 CDs)








Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1-9 (complete). Royal Flemish Philharmonic/Philippe Herreweghe
(5 SACDs)

I wanted a new Berg violin concerto, been meaning to get Ligeti for ages and I couldn't pass up a full set of Beethoven in multichannel SACD for GBP24. Should get it all next week.


----------



## arpeggio

*Tichele music part four*






​
Last of the CD's I acquired on the music of Frank Ticheli.

The new works for my library that are on this CD are _San Antonio Dances_ and _Playing with Fire_. (Note: This is why I have so many duplicates with my concert band music library. I now have three recordings of the _Symphony No. 2_. Which one is the best? I don't know. They all sound great to me.)

_Playing with Fire_ is a jazz work for jazz and concert band.

The more I listen the second movement of the _Second Symphony_, "Dreams Under a New Moon" the more I feel that it is one his best.

Located You Tubes for the _Playing with Fire_:


----------



## Kevin Pearson

manyene said:


> Mentioned in the current BBC Music Magazine, the post-war German composer Schmidt-Kowalski. Heard his Cello Concerto on YouTube and decided to download the Naxos recording this morning, coupled with the 3rd Symphony. A real find for those who love late Romantic music. Very Brucknerian, but less ponderous; music with real feeling.


Several years back Schmidt-Kowalski made an offer to send a package of several of his symphonies for FREE to anyone who wanted them. I think he sent me five or six discs and I enjoy them immensely. One of the last great Romantic composers. Unfortunately he died shortly thereafter, but at least I got to thank him for his kind gesture.

Kevin


----------



## Pugg

AClockworkOrange said:


> I am a huge fan of *Irmgard Seefried* and after much waiting and deliberation, I have ordered a number of volumes of her recent releases in the Eloquence series. With one exception, I have focussed on Lieder - Schumann, Brahms, Richard Strauss and of course Wolf.
> View attachment 70681
> View attachment 70682
> View attachment 70683
> View attachment 70684
> View attachment 70685​


Normally I don't do jealousy, now I am, .........runs at the shop to order now!:tiphat:


----------



## arpeggio

Kevin Pearson said:


> Several years back Schmidt-Kowalski made an offer to send a package of several of his symphonies for FREE to anyone who wanted them. I think he sent me five or six discs and I enjoy them immensely. One of the last great Romantic composers. Unfortunately he died shortly thereafter, but at least I got to thank him for his kind gesture.
> 
> Kevin


Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kevin Pearson said:


> Several years back Schmidt-Kowalski made an offer to send a package of several of his symphonies for FREE to anyone who wanted them. I think he sent me five or six discs and I enjoy them immensely. One of the last great Romantic composers. Unfortunately he died shortly thereafter, but at least I got to thank him for his kind gesture.
> 
> Kevin


A great Romantic composer....still alive several years back??? That's like someone saying that a few years ago they went to a book signing to meet Charles Dickens!!! How long exactly is 'a few years back???'


----------



## BartokPizz




----------



## BartokPizz

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> A great Romantic composer....still alive several years back??? That's like someone saying that a few years ago they went to a book signing to meet Charles Dickens!!! How long exactly is 'a few years back???'


No, it would be like saying you have a favorite living realist novelist or serial composer. Romanticism is a style, not a time period. And some unsolicited advice: tacking on emoticons and a bunch of exclamation points and question marks does not make a weak point stronger. It actually has the opposite effect, of risking causing some to not take your posts very seriously.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

BartokPizz said:


> No, it would be like saying you have a favorite realist novelist or serial composer. Romanticism is a style, not a time period. And some unsolicited advice: tacking on emoticons and a bunch of exclamation points and question marks does not make a weak point stronger.


It is certainly a style, but it's a style particular to a certain time period and I can't think of any serious composer who wrote using the same harmonic language and usage of melody, texture and orchestration before Weber and Schubert or after Rachmaninov. This isn't what I am really getting at though, I suppose there would be a composer or two who was born very late in the 19th century who experienced a world where this idiom of composition was contemporary and hung on to it for his or her life well into the 20th century, but I was very surprised at hearing about someone who wrote Romantic music issuing out CDs! :lol:

I'm listening to Schmidt-Kowalski's 3rd symphony and I find that it actually makes me think of Shostakovich, Prokofiev, some very cinematic moments and perhaps late Penderecki on occasion  I can definitely hear the 20th century creeping in there amongst the Romanticism so I'm not sure how convincing it is!


----------



## BartokPizz

Just placed an order for this. The price ($17)was just too incredible for me to resist as I don't have any of the Bach Passions on disc.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> A great Romantic composer....still alive several years back??? That's like someone saying that a few years ago they went to a book signing to meet Charles Dickens!!! How long exactly is 'a few years back???'


I didn't say Romantic "era" composers. Yes...he does have some modern influence but I see his music more in the Romantic vein than modern.

Kevin


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Who are playing on this?







the Tokyo Quartet, the Brandis Quartet, and the Nash Ensemble. Some of the other performers that I have never heard of give performances that rival those with household names. I did notice that this compilation curiously does not include Brahms' "Sonatensatz" in c-minor for violin and piano, which falls squarely into the "chamber" catagory, and is often published with the rest of the violin sonatas. I guess, with this omission, one could argue this set is not complete. Notwithstanding, this is a great way to start a chamber music collection.


----------



## Guest

Two new items:tiphat:


----------



## Eramirez156

Just home from the Printers Row book fair, didn't find any books I really wanted, but did find one CD set.









*Karl Bohm Conducts Idomeneo & La Clemenza di Tito *
Bought for $6.


----------



## Jeff W

Arriving in today's post all the way from Germany, Antal Dorati leading the London Symphony Orchestra in Petrouchka (1947 verison) and Four Etudes for Orchestra and the Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra in The Rite of Spring.


----------



## BartokPizz

traverso said:


> the Tokyo Quartet, the Brandis Quartet, and the Nash Ensemble. Some of the other performers that I have never heard of give performances that rival those with household names. I did notice that this compilation curiously does not include Brahms' "Sonatensatz" in c-minor for violin and piano, which falls squarely into the "chamber" catagory, and is often published with the rest of the violin sonatas. I guess, with this omission, one could argue this set is not complete. Notwithstanding, this is a great way to start a chamber music collection.


Traverso, I have this Brilliant box in different packaging. Many, even most of these are top-drawer performances. The Tokyo SQ have never been excelled in the Op. 51 quartets, and likewise the Nash Ensemble performances of the piano quintet and horn trio are first-choice for me. I can say nearly as much for the KLR Trio in the three piano trios. Only the sextets really disappoint.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 70789
> 
> 
> Arriving in today's post all the way from Germany, Antal Dorati leading the London Symphony Orchestra in Petrouchka (1947 verison) and Four Etudes for Orchestra and the Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra in The Rite of Spring.


That is one _really_ fast Rite of Spring!


----------



## Alfacharger

Purchased at a used cd store.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Stravinsky* - Michael Tilson Thomas/London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus

_Symphony of Psalms
Symphony in C
Symphony in Three Movements_


----------



## Sonata

None lately!!! I'm pretty excited to say it. My music purchasing had become a problematic compulsion...beyond the usual tee-hee spent too much on music this month discussions we have here. As I. I spent a mortgage- payment's worth on music last year. I have been using cognitive-behavioral therapy techniques (no joke) to control my spending impulses. And it's working!! My goal is no purchases until my medical bills are paid off, and at least until September. Then no more than one a month


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> None lately!!! I'm pretty excited to say it. My music purchasing had become a problematic compulsion...beyond the usual tee-hee spent too much on music this month discussions we have here. As I. *I spent a mortgage- payment's worth on music last year. *I have been using cognitive-behavioral therapy techniques (no joke) to control my spending impulses. And it's working!! My goal is no purchases until my medical bills are paid off, and at least until September. Then no more than one a month


That all? :lol:


----------



## opus55

To counteract *Sonata*'s latest achievement, I bought several records:


----------



## opus55

and

View attachment 70851


----------



## techniquest

Sometimes you come across such a huge and brilliant bargain that it almost makes you well up...well, it does me anyhow. I found these three vinyl box sets at a car boot sale yesterday. They are in superb condition and cost me the total sum of £6.


----------



## BartokPizz

A couple of HM chamber recordings on order. I've been streaming the Arcanto Quartet's recording of the Schubert C Major Quintet for a few days now & am convinced it is much the best recording of this work currently available. It's stunning.


----------



## joen_cph

*Bach* - _Kunst der Fuge _- Max Pommer & ensemble / capriccio 2 LP (1984)

Found this one cheaply - didn´t even know it existed. Am a big fan of Pommer, and this is very nice, especially, it seems, LP no 2.


----------



## Selby

Just ordered:

Xenakis: IX 
Hybrid SACD - DSD

Kuniko, percussion

includes:

Pléïades
Rebonds









http://www.allmusic.com/album/iannis-xenakis-ix-mw0002833154

"Among Iannis Xenakis' most frequently performed and recorded works are his solo percussion pieces, Pléïades and Rebonds, which stretch the limits of a performer's dexterity, speed, and stamina. As part of her touring Project IX, Kuniko Kato has performed Pléïades in a multimedia presentation with dancer Megumi Nakamura, and Rebonds has been a part of her repertoire ever since she became a professional percussionist, so she has a thorough knowledge of Xenakis' system of notation and methods. This hybrid SACD from Linn provides the best format for capturing the subtle nuances and timbres of the instruments, which include pitched and unpitched percussion, and the multichannel recording reproduces the wide dynamic range and spatial dimensions of Kato's performances. Listeners who are coming to Xenakis for the first time may find the percussion works quite accessible, and they will appreciate the precision and power of Kato's virtuosic playing. Highly recommended. "


----------



## MaxB

Mahler Symphony 2 
James Levine
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Le Peel




----------



## DavidA

Le Peel said:


>


Is this the 1050s mono or later stereo version?


----------



## EDaddy

$2.99 digital download on Amazon. Money well-spent.


----------



## Le Peel

> Is this the 1950s mono or later stereo version?


It's the stereo version, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Easy Goer

DavidA said:


> Is this the 1050s mono or later stereo version?


It is the 1965-65 stereo recording


----------



## opus55

This came in the mail today


----------



## Itullian

opus55 said:


> This came in the mail today


You'll love it!!!
Finley is fantastic.


----------



## omega




----------



## jtbell

Now downloading from Amazon:









Performed by the Dekany Quartet (mostly earlier quartets) and the Fine Arts Quartet (later quartets).

Price: $2.99. No, that's not a typo. I even had a $1.00 credit appear from somewhere to reduce this even further.

http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Complet...sr_1_1?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&qid=1433946470&sr=1-1

Ironically, I've been digitizing four of the original ten 3-disc LP boxes which turned up in a "local" record store. The price for those was $2 per disc.


----------



## senza sordino

At a classical CD shop, I bought Walton Symphony #2 and Cello Concerto. It was a bit expensive, 
View attachment 71103


and at the book shop, Strad Magazine, for string players. Some interesting articles in this including how recording has changed playing, a Masterclass on the Bach Double, an article about an Amati Cello, the worlds oldest cello
View attachment 71105


----------



## SixFootScowl

opus55 said:


> and
> 
> View attachment 70851


I have this 1806 Leonore. It is wonderful. Also you need the 1805 Leonore conducted by Blomstedt.


----------



## Jeff W

Arriving in today's post is a really cheap find on Amazon (it cost me less than a dollar!).









Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 1 and Sergei Rachmaninoff's 'Isle of the Dead'. Dimitri Mitropoulos leads the Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra. These recordings date from 1940 (Mahler) and 1945 (Rachmaninoff).


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Sonatas - Pollini
Brahms Violin Concerto - Kennedy
Rutter Requiem - Cleobury


----------



## Guest

A new set of Bruckner symphonies and no desire anymore to buy another complete set .I have now two sets with Jochum,one with Haitink and this one with Karajan.Further a Salome and a opera from Szymanovsky.It was one buy and I got 50% discount while the price was already low.The first Pli Selon Pli,Oistrach with Bach violin concertos wich sound sometime a little bit odd in these days but the violin playing is of great beauty.


----------



## Guest

this are the other cd's.


----------



## Alfacharger

Just placed my order.


----------



## Guest

And finally this set of songs with the dutch nightingale


----------



## Guest

Tristan Murail
Le Partage des Eaux









(Plus Florence + the Machine for my S.O.!)


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Gonna have to buy all Francois Couperin's harpsichord music soon, I just can't get enough of it.


----------



## rspader

Found all of these at the Goodwill Thrift Store today:


----------



## Albert7

dogen said:


> Tristan Murail
> Le Partage des Eaux
> 
> View attachment 71221
> 
> 
> (Plus Florence + the Machine for my S.O.!)


Florence and the Machine is awesome. I am so so jealous!


----------



## Guest

Albert7 said:


> Florence and the Machine is awesome. I am so so jealous!


Well it will make a change from Fleetwood Mac!


----------



## Medtnaculus

Got sheet music for 4 poems by William Baines. Some Bortkiewicz too.


----------



## Albert7

CD version for right now until I get the iTunes replacement.


----------



## Guest

Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> Gonna have to buy all Francois Couperin's harpsichord music soon, I just can't get enough of it.


I am curious wich cembalo or harpsichord player You choose I have the complete works on the Brilliant label.They are very well played and recorded! Michael Borgstede:tiphat:


----------



## gHeadphone

Found it today in Tower in Dublin, here goes my summer holidays ;-)


----------



## senza sordino

On CD
Bizet L'Arlésienne Suites, Carmen Suites, Overture, Scenes bohemiennes, Symphony in C, Patrie
View attachment 71347


and some sheet music for myself to play.
Grieg Violin Sonata No 1 F major Op 8, violin and piano parts.

Bruch Kol Nidre Op 47 for violin and piano


----------



## Guest

Chin, Boulez, Ligeti, Messiaen

Yejin Gil (piano)









The first of several purchases from the little shop in Shropshire!!

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Schoenberg 
Complete piano works

Pina Napolitano


----------



## Guest

Invocation:

Bach, Liszt, Ravel, Messiaen, Murail

Herbert Schuch, piano.


----------



## Guest

Schnittke
Concerto for piano four hands
Concerto for piano and strings

Irana Schnittke
Viktoria Postnikova
London Sinfonietta
Guennadi Rojdestvenski


----------



## Guest

Scriabin
Piano Works (Sonatas Nos. 2, 3 & 9)

Alexander Melnikov


----------



## Guest

Scelsi

Piano Works 4

Hispania
Suite no 5
Suite no 6

Stephen Clarke


----------



## maestro267

I received a disc of music by *Granville Bantock* this morning. The Celtic & Hebridean Symphonies, The Witch of Atlas and The Sea Reivers.


----------



## padraic




----------



## pianississimo

My Richter Icon box set arrived today. I've already got a lot of Richter but a lot of it is Rachmaninov, Chopin and Liszt - none of these are in the set of 14 disks. There are TWO disks of Handel, a lot of chamber music and a set of Brahms songs with Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau which I've added to tomorrow's playlist along with the Schubert and Schumann. The set cost £14.41 + postage making it a total bargain!

Here's the full list, courtesy of an amazon reviewer who wasn't too lazy to type it all in!

CD1: Beethoven - Piano Sonatas 1, 7, 17 (Tempest)
CD2: Schubert - Piano Sonata (Wanderer Fantasy in C); Schumann - Fantasy in C
CD3: Schumann - Papillons, Piano Sonata No. 2, Faschingsswank aus Wien
CD4: Beethoven - Violin Sonata No. 5 (Spring); Schubert - Piano Quintet (Trout)
CD5: Mozart - Violin Sonatas (K306, 378, 372)
CD6: Handel - Keyboard Suites (2, 3, 5, 8)
CD7: Handel - Keyboard Suites (9, 12, 14, 16)
CD8: Brahms - Die Schone Magelone (Baritone Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau)
CD9: Mozart - Piano Concerto No 22; Beethoven - Piano Concerto No 3
CD10:Beethoven - Triple Concerto; Violin Sonata No 4
CD11:Brahms - Piano Concerto No 2; Mozart - Violin Sonata (K379)
CD12: Dvorak - Piano Concerto; Bartok - Piano Concerto No 2
CD13:Grieg - Piano Concerto; Schumann - Piano Concerto
CD14rokofiev - Piano Concerto No 5; Berg - Chamber Concerto


----------



## Albert7

That looks wonderful!



dogen said:


> Scelsi
> 
> Piano Works 4
> 
> Hispania
> Suite no 5
> Suite no 6
> 
> Stephen Clarke
> 
> View attachment 71359


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I feel sick as dog right now. I bought two volumes of Haydn's Masses by Richard Hickox & the Collegium 90. At £14 each I thought they were good value and the art is fantastic.

I was going to collect this series until I found this boxed set:








This boxed set has the whole series in for £28. £14 a disc for the remaining 6 discs or duplicate the two I have and get the full series and save the best part of £60 in the process. A no-brainer really. The volumes I have will be going to a friend so it is a win-win situation.


----------



## Brouken Air




----------



## Brouken Air




----------



## Brouken Air




----------



## Lord Lance

These two boxed sets:


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> These two boxed sets:


LOL.... Purchased. O rly? From the iTunes Store, Lance? Great music btw! The Haydn box is a winner from what I heard. Also happy birthday to you too.


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> LOL.... Purchased. O rly? From the iTunes Store, Lance? Great music btw! The Haydn box is a winner from what I heard. Also happy birthday to you too.


I talked about it with you, remember? I indeed both these sets. Couldn't find 'em elsewhere.

Haydn is one of those revered-but-ignored composers [except for his greatest hits like London/Paris symphonies, Op. 76 string quartet, last five piano sonatas, Eleventh Mass...]


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> I talked about it with you, remember? I indeed both these sets. Couldn't find 'em elsewhere.
> 
> Haydn is one of those revered-but-ignored composers [except for his greatest hits like London/Paris symphonies, Op. 76 string quartet, last five piano sonatas, Eleventh Mass...]


Here you go: http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Complet...id=1435262492&sr=1-1&keywords=aeolian+quartet


----------



## rspader

The result of today's visit to the Goodwill thrift store:


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> Here you go: http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Complet...id=1435262492&sr=1-1&keywords=aeolian+quartet


Unless I want my parents to kick me out of the house - naked-, no.


----------



## Templeton

In November 1989, a few days after the opening up of the Berlin Wall, Daniel Barenboim and the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra performed Beethoven's 7th Symphony for East German citizens only.

I was aware of the Leonard Bernstein performance of Beethoven's 9th Symphony, with musicians from various European and American orchestras, in December 1989, but until a few days ago, was unaware of the Barenboim concert, which, in many ways, is far more poignant and significant.

The full concert is available on the paid subscription site of the BPO but free previews are available on You Tube. There is also an incredibly moving interview with Daniel Barenboim about the concert and associated events on both the BPO site and You Tube.

I was able to track down the DVD of the concert on Amazon Germany; for some reason, I could not find it on Amazon UK. I would have paid a lot more for it, as this really is the ultimate (along with the Furtwängler 1943) performance of this symphony for me. It's not because the performance is necessarily the best one ever but the occasion and the emotion of the moment are completely overwheming, particularly for somebody such as myself, who had personal experience of both East and West Germany and all that this entailed.

It's funny because I had always pondered that a performance of Beethoven's 7th would have been far more appropriate than the 9th, to commemorate the end of the Wall, so it's almost like my dream has come true. Having Barenboim, who is often viewed as a natural descendant of Furtwängler is the icing on the cake.


----------



## Lord Lance

Templeton said:


> Having Barenboim, who is often viewed as a natural descendant of Furtwängler is the icing on the cake.


I think Barenboim tries to imitate Herr Furtwangler's (HF) mannerisms and style of conducting and he is successful quite often in giving a fantastic performance. Whether they are akin to HF is debatable.


----------



## Sonata

rspader said:


> The result of today's visit to the Goodwill thrift store:
> 
> View attachment 71554
> View attachment 71555
> View attachment 71556
> View attachment 71557
> View attachment 71558


Excellent haul!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

*I've been waiting five years for this!!!!!!!!!*

A relative gave me a $30 iTunes gift voucher, birthday coming up......

Was browsing iTunes store.....

And OMG I saw it and I seriously could not believe my eyes. It was a release I have been waiting for since 2010 of an opera which simply blew my mind. Really the most incredible thing I had ever seen in my life, even though I only saw the TV broadcast. I've been keeping a close watch for five years for a release of the recording, got excited when I heard a rumour it wuod come out in January 2014, but alas that was not the case. It was finally released earlier this month!

Bought this for $29.99










Here's a trailor from the TV broadcast of the original production in March 2010


----------



## MrTortoise

Both bought after repeated exposure in TC threads. My ears and heart thanks you. My wallet wishes to send you a bill


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have been planning to curtail my spending for a while, only to drag my feet and/or discover that one more disc... a familiar experience I'm sure.

It is time to break the cycle and take a hiatus from making purchases for at least a few months. I have been re-organising my music collection across all genres and I am once again pruning my collection.

I have decided to allow myself one last large order, courtesy of some unexpected overtime - an opportunity to:
a) Pick up a number of items I have been looking at for a while
b) Explore further a composer I have recently discovered - Erno Dohnanyi

Most of my order has arrived over the last two days:















*Erno Dohanyi* has spent a fair while the last few days playing to me through YouTube and I have become quite taken with many of his works. The fact that some of these performances were readily available on CD made this portion of the order easy.

Martin Roscoe's performance in the Piano Works is very impressive both solo and in the Concertos. That said, the Romantic Piano Concertos series has yielded some absolute treasures (so too has the Cello series).

On to the *Faure*, I have become somewhat hooked on his Requiem. It has entrenched itself in my top three. These two recordings augment my recordings by Celibidache and Giulini were purchased for very specific reasons. In both of these cases, I have opted for my preferred option of a Soprano rather than a Treble.

Andre Cluytens' recording featuring the beautiful Soprano of Victoria de Loas Angeles and of course the redoubtable DF-D is a version I have been listening to on YouTube in between listening to works by Erno Dohnanyi. I really enjoyed this performance and the price was very low so I bought it in a heartbeat.

The London Symphony Orchestra Chamber Ensemble impressed me immediately in samples I heard online, between the recording and the Chamber arrangement it makes for a powerful listening experience.

The *Vaughan Williams* original version of the *London Symphony *has been on my mind for sometime. I happened to be reading around the Symphony online whilst listening to recordings by Haitink and Boult with the London Philharmonic when the impetus to make the purchase finally took hold. Richard Hickox is vastly increasing his presence in my collection between this and his Haydn Masses which I ordered just prior to this order. A very talented interpreter indeed.

*Brahms'* Piano solo works have been a curiosity for some time. I had heard some of his works for Solo Piano but not as much as I would have liked. This Collectors Edition has - in the brief time I have had to listen to it - impressed me. It reminded me yet again how much these days I seem to prefer Brahms in Chamber settings and his works for Solo Piano to his (admittedly excellent) Symphonic works.

This Lieder collection with Jesseye Norman and Daniel Barenboim has been on my list for sometime. I still prefer Irmgard Seefried personally but Jesseye Norman is a very close second. This collection offers some compelling performances.

All in all, a larger order than I originally intended but one I am whole-heartedly going to savour. Discovering Erno Dohnanyi through YouTube was not expected but I am glad that I did. That said, I won't be following recommendations on YouTube to new Composers for some time :lol:.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Hello. Today the postman brought me this

I haven't joined just to share this with you all, exciting though it is. As I was listening to Klemperer's version of Schumann's 3rd Symphony (during the recording of which he allegedly fell asleep) I typed "I don't like Schumann" into my search engine and it came up with this site. In fact, while hitherto I have not liked Schumann, Klemperer's interpretation has had me listening all the way to the end.


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> Unless I want my parents to kick me out of the house - naked-, no.


That would be quite the spectacle...


----------



## Albert7

Prize find for today... now ripped into Apple Lossless.


----------



## brotagonist

Latest purchases? Lots of gasoline, He-ha! I gave my collection lots of love in the past four years and now I need to find a balance between collecting and having other interests, too. I think my primary focus in the summertime has to be road trips


----------



## Azol

My last purchases include these two boxes:















Looking forward to listening to both sets!


----------



## Selby

Iannis Xenakis (1922-2001)

Alpha & Omega









Got it on Wednesday; just got it all ripped lossless and on my computer. 
Xenakis. The god of the goblins.


----------



## rspader

Sonata said:


> Excellent haul!!


I usually stop in every 7-10 days to give them time to restock. Really can be hit or miss but that is the fun of the search. Sometimes some good jazz finds but those are rarer. Single discs are $2.99 and the money goes to a good cause. Win-Win.


----------



## senza sordino

I ordered four more CDs but I'll tell you what these are when I actually pay for them and get them in my hands.

Today I bought 
Rimsky Korsakov Scheherazade 
View attachment 71656


and it was sheet music sale at the music store so I bought some music for me to play. Sheet music is rarely on sale so I took advantage. Some I can play now, some will have to wait.

Elgar Chanson de matin and Chanson de nuit, I can play now

Bruch Violin concerto no 1 in Gm, I'll have to wait until next year to start, I have some work to do to prepare.

Beethoven Two Romances. I learned the F major last year, now I have to piano part too. The G Major I could start soon.

Copland *** Down for solo violin, perhaps I'll start this in the autumn.

Dvorak Romance in Fm for violin and piano, I'll start in the autumn.


----------



## Baregrass

brotagonist said:


> Latest purchases? Lots of gasoline, He-ha! I gave my collection lots of love in the past four years and now I need to find a balance between collecting and having other interests, too. I think my primary focus in the summertime has to be road trips


Same here and gas is getting more expensive. Plus I have to slow down the collecting or make more room!


----------



## opus55

The Goodwill stores I've been to almost never have any classical music. Bad luck?


----------



## Dr Johnson

I have this and this on order in an attempt to find a version of Mahler's Symphony No.3 that doesn't have me losing interest before the end of the first movement.


----------



## Guest

I love it all,they are real classics.What a joy to listen to it whenever you like it


----------



## Heliogabo

Dr Johnson said:


> I have this and this on order in an attempt to find a version of Mahler's Symphony No.3 that doesn't have me losing interest before the end of the first movement.


Yes, that Bernstein/NYP is all that you needed.


----------



## EDaddy

Went a little box crazy and then some...


http://postimage.org/

http://postimage.org/app.php


http://postimage.org/


http://postimage.org/


http://postimage.org/


----------



## rspader

My music money has been going far lately. Found these for $1.00 each at a rummage sale yesterday:


----------



## MrTortoise

Scott Ross playing the Soler 'Fandango' and various other sonatas.


----------



## EDaddy

This arrived in the mail today. Of these, I've only heard Casadesus, Szell and the CSO's Piano Concertos #21 and 24, which are_ the standard_ as far as I'm concerned, so I am very much looking forward to hearing the rest of these performances. Just finished #21 and I immediately noticed the _huge_ sonic improvement the 24-bit remastering has made. The background hiss apparent on the original "Great Performances" CD I had is virtually gone and the detail is much-improved, not to mention how much smoother the sound is overall.

This came on a recommendation of a board member. Great recommendation! Glad I went for it.


----------



## KirbyH

Francesco La Vecchia's Complete Respighi Orchestral works (and non musically, audio wise, Daniel Oliver's biography of Leopold Stokowski)

I LOVE Respighi (being a bass clarinetist, I admire the way he writes for the instrument) and getting to hear his work played by Italians in that most Italianate of cities - Rome, of course - is a magnificent treat. Already I like it better than the stuff that Lopez-Cobos cut for Telarc with Cincinnati.

And for 8.99 from Amazon as a download, you can't really beat it!


----------



## KirbyH

Oh man, the Reiner cut of Scheherazade is probably the best you're ever going to hear, hands down. In the fourth movement, I've never heard more clean and precise woodwind figures in the section leading up to when the ship crashes into the rock.

Dr. Reiner certainly had his boys well drilled!


----------



## SONNET CLV

Arrived in the mail today -- volume 5 of the BIS collection of Bach Church Cantatas by Masaaki Suzuki and the Collegium Japan. This final box of 53 cantatas (on regular CD not SACD as were the individual releases) completes Suzuki's traversal of the cantatas for BIS, featuring CDs 41-55 of the complete cycle.









Since I have the previous 4 box sets, I now should have another complete cycle of Bach Cantatas. Sundays will never be the same! (Yes ... I tend to enjoy the Bach cantatas in my Sunday listening sessions ... or whenever I'm in the mood, which may be right now as I go to crack open this newest collection.)

By the way, this is the box that has my favorite of the cantatas, BWV 82: "Ich have genung" ... something I should finally be able to say about Bach Cantatas!

Of course ... there still are the Suzuki secular cantatas to acquire. Will Suzuki and BIS release them?


----------



## KenOC

SONNET CLV said:


> Of course ... there still are the Suzuki secular cantatas to acquire. Will Suzuki and BIS release them?


Suzuki has done 4 CDs of the secular cantatas. They're all out there. Seek and ye shall find!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Birthday gifts for me from my family, oh I am spoilt 



























I am a big fan of Decca's Phase 4 series, and these records are exceptional


----------



## deprofundis

So i bought the complete Gesualdo madrigals, it's awesome , but there is only one major problem, madrigal book3 is missing and i have 2 cd 4 madrigal 4, oh crap what am i gonna do... return it to the store ? or ask politely naxos to send me madrigal 3 and i can sent the extra cd 4 , or im skrewed and will have to buy madrigal 3 seperately, what should i do contact naxos???


----------



## brotagonist

It's been over a month since I ordered anything, but by accident I discovered that the first one is now available used (very good) for about $11 plus shipping and the second new for about $10 plus shipping.















While I'm not a completist  I have wanted to get the Schoenberg Op.8 Orchestral Songs and I don't mind having a second version of a few of the other works (and likely a third or possibly fourth version of Verklärte Nacht, too). The album sells new for $105 on Amazon, so I thought I'd better not hesitate.

The solo piano works album just came out in this original covers edition. It entirely duplicates the one I have by Mauricio Pollini, but I have no Glenn Gould yet, so this will be a very nice edition to have. I could have spent a few dollars more than double, plus shipping, to get the 4CD box, but I really only wanted the disc I got (I wouldn't have minded the one with the Piano Concerto) and wasn't prepared to spend nearly $30 shipped.


----------



## KirbyH

I have both boxes (as downloads) of Stoki's Phase 4 recordings - and all of it is positively magnificent. I can't get over just how vivid the reading of Capriccio Espagnol is, even if it does get a bit stately in places. No matter of course, because the detail is just incredible. (and listen in the Beethoven 9 to the placement of his vocalists - no one else, to my knowledge, has quite recorded them like that.)


----------



## SONNET CLV

Latest purchase? This.









_Pierre Boulez: Complete Columbia Album Collection _- reissue of the recordings made by Pierre Boulez for CBS/American Columbia: 67 CDs.


----------



## SONNET CLV

deprofundis said:


> So i bought the complete Gesualdo madrigals, it's awesome , but there is only one major problem, madrigal book3 is missing and i have 2 cd 4 madrigal 4, oh crap what am i gonna do... return it to the store ? or ask politely naxos to send me madrigal 3 and i can sent the extra cd 4 , or im skrewed and will have to buy madrigal 3 seperately, what should i do contact naxos???


Similar things have happened to me a few times over the years. I've found that the companies are rather generous about restoring sets to original expectations. Don't be afraid to contact NAXOS customer service and explain the situation. You'll probably find you have the disc in the mail a few days later. You might even try the seller. I've gotten results from both sellers and publishers. This doesn't happen often, in my experience (and I've purchased thousands of records and discs in a half century of collecting), but merchants and dealers and labels generally want to make things right.

In at least one case I was sent a whole new set of a multi disc box just because I was missing one CD. This may be the exception, but it happened to me.

A couple of merchants I've dealt with over the years actually send me free additional discs at times just for being a good customer. One time one of these freebies was defective, and I contacted the seller and he sent me another -- again free of charge.

So ... contact the merchant or NAXOS. I'm sure you'll get results.

I have this Gesauldo set and it is a stunning collection. I actually just checked my box set to make sure I had all seven discs and the booklet; it's all there.









By the way, it's a good idea, when one purchases one of the giant box sets, to open the set immediately and check the discs and inserts. Mistakes do occasionally happen and you may not want to wait too long before contacting the merchant behind the sale. I would suggest using invoice numbers, etc. when you contact. In most cases, of course, the merchant will have a record of the sale. But I've gotten replacements without documentation just because some of the sellers out there are good people. Don't take advantage of their generosity and the generosity will continue for those who need it.


----------



## EDaddy

Been on a bit of a buying spree lately. This one has been discontinued but I finally found a used copy in mint condition:


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> Went a little box crazy and then some...
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/


Look at the other from this series to.
I love them and never regret buying them .:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Waiting for the postie for these two:


----------



## Guest

Just arrived and listened to a few fragments.A beautiful Beethoven violin concerto with Herman Krebbers,Schubert,symph.8 &9,Richard Strauss with Ein Heldenleben,it is a real treasure and a bargain.:tiphat:


----------



## Heliogabo

View attachment 71794


This quatuor is my favorite renditon, the interplay between Béroff and de Peyer is awesome.


----------



## Heliogabo

Two days ago Amazon opened sales in Mexico. Before it was possible to buy, but shipments were usually more expensive than disks. They are now free from 600 pesos (39 dollars) . This was my first classical purchase:









paired with an Ornette Coleman album, to obtain free shipment :devil:


----------



## Heliogabo

brotagonist said:


> It's been over a month since I ordered anything, but by accident I discovered that the first one is now available used (very good) for about $11 plus shipping and the second new for about $10 plus shipping.
> 
> View attachment 71780
> View attachment 71781
> 
> 
> While I'm not a completist  I have wanted to get the Schoenberg Op.8 Orchestral Songs and I don't mind having a second version of a few of the other works (and likely a third or possibly fourth version of Verklärte Nacht, too). The album sells new for $105 on Amazon, so I thought I'd better not hesitate.
> 
> The solo piano works album just came out in this original covers edition. It entirely duplicates the one I have by Mauricio Pollini, but I have no Glenn Gould yet, so this will be a very nice edition to have. I could have spent a few dollars more than double, plus shipping, to get the 4CD box, but I really only wanted the disc I got (I wouldn't have minded the one with the Piano Concerto) and wasn't prepared to spend nearly $30 shipped.


That Decca double cd was my first Schoenberg recording. For that reason is very special to me. The Erwartung rendition remains my favorite.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Heliogabo said:


> Two days ago Amazon opened sales in Mexico. Before it was possible to buy, but shipments were usually more expensive than disks. They are now free from 600 pesos (39 dollars) . This was my first classical purchase:
> 
> View attachment 71799
> 
> 
> paired with an Ornette Coleman album, to obtain free shipment :devil:


The software caught me out trying to 'like' this more than once.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

The latest in my box set buying madness. Just arrived today. 
I do believe I am set for the next decade.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two anticipated gap-fillers - after having them in my Amazon basket for a considerable time I noticed the price for VGC copies (in my experience this usually means near-mint) of each had suddenly reached rock bottom so I pounced. They amounted to a grand total of £4-02 inc. p&p - a saving of about £7 based on how much they were costing before.

The Alkan is actually on Naxos rather their Marco Polo imprint, but the Naxos picture was so tiny it wasn't worth using.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1965, 1973. Remastered 1998.


----------



## KirbyH

Last night I purchased Abbado's Lohengrin and I'm just thrilled to give it a listen. Lohengrin has long been my favorite opera by Wagner and getting to hear the Vienna Phil in DG's 4D sound was just too good of an offer to pass up on - not that I'm knocking Kempe, of course, to name another who made a very fine record of this magical opera.


----------



## senza sordino

Sibelius, Prokofiev 2, Glazunov. Because I can never get enough violin
View attachment 71816


This is my first Julian Bream CD, because I also like guitar music
View attachment 71817


----------



## Baregrass

​
My first brand new LP in many many years. In fact my first Dvorak recording in many years and the only one I have of the New World Symphony. Good recording.


----------



## agoukass

Been listening to these non-stop since I bought them yesterday.


----------



## Celloman

I return from my brother's wedding on the western coast (US) to find this recording at an incredible price:










This will be my first _Die Meistersinger_ to own. I have read the rave reviews and my fingers are really itching to get this one. I suspect that once I have it, I won't ever want to listen to another recording. Well, the proof is in the pudding, so we'll see!


----------



## Mahlerian

Finally pulled the trigger on this one:









It includes both Gardiner's Schumann symphony set (which includes rarities such as the unfinished Zwickau Symphony and the original version of #4) as well as his recording of Paradies und die Peri along with miscellaneous choral works.


----------



## KenOC

Mahlerian said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on this one: ... It includes both Gardiner's Schumann symphony set (which includes rarities such as the unfinished Zwickau Symphony and the original version of #4) as well as his recording of Paradies und die Peri along with miscellaneous choral works.


A great set! I prefer the original version of #4, and Brahms had a soft spot for it as well.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

This just arrived today. 

Listening to disc 1 - Albinoni's Oboe Concertos:


http://postimage.org/


----------



## Lord Lance

One month subscription to what looks as my finest investment of the year:


----------



## shadowdancer

senza sordino said:


> Sibelius, Prokofiev 2, Glazunov. Because I can never get enough violin
> View attachment 71816


I have not found yet words to describe this CD.
Absolutely amazing.


----------



## shadowdancer

Lord Lance said:


> One month subscription to what looks as my finest investment of the year:
> View attachment 71946


Congrats. You won't regret it.
Make sure to sit in a comfortable couch. 
Long sessions for you in the next month.


----------



## Lord Lance

shadowdancer said:


> Congrats. You won't regret it.
> Make sure to sit in a comfortable couch.
> Long sessions for you in the next month.


Sadly, no. My internet plan permits 2.8 GB of data every day - which means 1.5 concerts.


----------



## padraic




----------



## rspader

Decided to hit the Goodwill store on the east side of the county today. Glad that I did. Books and CDs were 40% off. Picked up these for $1.79 each:


----------



## rspader

More from Goodwill today at $1.79 each


----------



## Le Peel




----------



## Dr Johnson

Heliogabo said:


> Yes, that Bernstein/NYP is all that you needed.


The Litton arrived the other day but the Bernstein is still in transit.

I enjoyed the Litton more than any other version I have heard so far. I look forward to the Bernstein.


----------



## Guest

After years I Have now (at last) the other "double forte"with music of Penderecki. Two operas of Richard Strauss and a very fine set of two cd's with balletmusic. Now I am planning to order a set of 6 cd's with organ works of Olivier Messiaen.Some pieces are very difficult for me but there is music in this set wich make me ecstatic and euphoric,yes,the music of Messiaen is a great joy to listen to.


----------



## Guest

I found two more items,first a cd with music of Chopin played by Zimerman.Recently I bought a Pollini box also with music of Chopin but I am not happy with it.His playing has something mechanical wich leaves me cold.Zimerman is a man of flesh and blood and more to my liking.Many years ago I bought the lp's (Pollini) and I was impressed by the way he played Chopin.I never liked his late Beethoven sonates and the same happens now with the way he is playing Chopin,I am changed!Michelangeli,Argerich ,Zimerman or Lipatti are more to my liking.The Mozart cd is a real treasure,a life recording with much ambiance.:tiphat:


----------



## Albert7

traverso said:


> After years I Have now (at last) the other "double forte"with music of Penderecki. Two operas of Richard Strauss and a very fine set of two cd's with balletmusic. Now I am planning to order a set of 6 cd's with organ works of Olivier Messiaen.Some pieces are very difficult for me but there is music in this set wich make me ecstatic and euphoric,yes,the music of Messiaen is a great joy to listen to.
> View attachment 72073
> View attachment 72071
> View attachment 72072
> View attachment 72074
> View attachment 72075


I love that Latry box set.


----------



## Sonata

As my friends in the opera forum already know, I've been shoring up my Verdi collection lately. Yesterday's acquisitions:

*La Traviata*: Kleiber with Domingo and Cotrubas. I have two recordings already of this and there are some upsides to them but I'm not entirely satisfied with either. So I decided to get the one that's been discussed in multiple areas as one of the best versions

*Falstaff:* Von Karajan, Gobbi and Schwarzkoff. Again an upgrade

*I Lombardi*: Gardelli with Domingo. Unlike the previous two, my first copy of this opera.

And also an addition to my Renee Fleming collection: *Thais*

All from amazon, used good.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I spotted two bargains which I could not refuse.











​
I have been looking for an additional recording of the *Brahms Requiem* for a little while. Whilst I have a number of recordings with it being a piece which seems to be bundled frequently, I wanted a more recent recording to supplement my treasured recordings by Rudolf Kempe and Otto Klemperer.

I am usually weary of *Simon Rattle* - a conductor who has struck me as somewhat inconsistent.

Samples on YouTube gave a reasonably promising first impression, taking computer speakers into account and I am a fan of Thomas Quasthoff.

The bargain factor is that it was on offer for £4 - new and in shrink-wrap.

For a while I have been unhappy with the Karajan-*Mendelssohn* Symphonic cycle. It suffers with an issue which repels me from many Karajan releases, namely being a little too slick and glossy for my tastes. So after ripping it, I have given it to a Charity Shop to be rehomed and bought *Claudio Abbados LSO Cycle*.

This set was on offer as a result of the new DG Reissue which pairs this set with a recording of the Violin Concerto. I'm not interested in the particular recording of the Concerto in question so I opted for the above boxed set and saved around £15.

Finally, since I have already broken my self-imposed purchase ban, I ordered *Weinberg's Complete String Quartets* released on the CPO Label by *Quatuor Danel*. I have listened to some of these on YouTube for a while but didn't realise until now that a complete set had been released.

It was down to the last couple of copies on Amazon so I took the opportunity and ordered the set.


----------



## Pugg

​_Ernest Chausson: Le Roi Arthur.
€ 7,50 in my local charity shop ._


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> As my friends in the opera forum already know, I've been shoring up my Verdi collection lately. Yesterday's acquisitions:
> 
> *La Traviata*: Kleiber with Domingo and Cotrubas. I have two recordings already of this and there are some upsides to them but I'm not entirely satisfied with either. So I decided to get the one that's been discussed in multiple areas as one of the best versions
> 
> *Falstaff:* Von Karajan, Gobbi and Schwarzkoff. Again an upgrade
> 
> *I Lombardi*: Gardelli with Domingo. Unlike the previous two, my first copy of this opera.
> 
> And also an addition to my Renee Fleming collection: *Thais*
> 
> All from amazon, used good.


You going to have a great listing time. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest

I could not resist,am I wise or....?


----------



## Azol

Please, do share how you like the 4th Finale with McNair!

P.S. These are in the mail now


----------



## starthrower

I was going to buy the East German composer compilation box on Berlin Classics, but while looking around I found out about the Brilliant Classics box sets of Eisler and Paul Dessau. The Brilliant site has samples for the whole Eisler box and all of this stuff sounds really good. Plus the price is a steal. Yeah, it's comes with a cheesy generic cover, but this seems to be the only down side. Unfortunately, there are no samples for the 12 CD Dessau box, just a track listing. http://www.brilliantclassics.com/articles/p/paul-dessau-edition/










Sample here: http://www.brilliantclassics.com/articles/h/hanns-eisler-edition/


----------



## starthrower

I found this sampler video for the Paul Dessau box.






And here's the Hanns Eisler Edition.


----------



## Guest

Azol said:


> Please, do share how you like the 4th Finale with McNair!
> I wil,in a few days I have them in the mailbox and will give you my personal view.


----------



## Musicophile

Recently received a €10 discount code from Qobuz, so wanted to use it.

Just purchased the following four downloads:

Brahms Symphony 1 & 3 - Klaus Tennstedt - LPO. The result of my quest for a Furtwängler alternative (see also here: http://www.talkclassical.com/38349-there-contemporary-recording-brahms.html?highlight=furtwängler). Still not perfect, but interesting enough to get it.









Grieg's piano concerto with Perianes.

View attachment 72318


As reviewed on my blog:http://musicophilesblog.com/category/music/classical/piano-concerto/

Jordi Savall's excellent Magnificat album of Bach and Vivaldi









And finally, some piano trio Jazz, a discovery in another forum:

Edgar Knecht - Dance on Deep Waters


----------



## Eramirez156

*Part One*

Big week for historical vocal records, from *Marston*, the long awaited *Mattia Battistini: The Complete Recordings*, six CD box set, then because I became a vocal CD"preferred customer" I received their vocal Lagniappe series releases!


----------



## Eramirez156

*Part Two*

More Lagniappe releases

























plus amazon market place Sibelius and Simpson symphonies, four more CDs of historical singers.


----------



## Dr Johnson

At last! The postman has just delivered this.


----------



## Sonata

All Verdi in this last batch:

I downloaded Il Corsaro, Giovanna D'arco, Vespri Siciliani, and stiffelio. Il Corsaro and Stiffelio are Gardelli. giovanna D'arco and Vespri are both the recordings conducted by Levine.

Additionally I added a second Otello(Karajan with Del Monaco and Tebaldi) and Un Ballo (Pavarotti, Price, conducted by Solti) to my set so thus they are on the way in the mail.


----------



## Guest

Bought a few things last night after a relatively lucrative weekend at work. A bit of Eotvos, a bit of Dufourt, and a blind buy that I couldn't resist posting (and clearly couldn't be bothered to dig up the "Amazon deals" thread)

Hanns Eisler Edition For $8.99


----------



## tdc

Got the Rzweski and Bartok recordings with a recently acquired gift card.


----------



## Heliogabo

Dr Johnson said:


> At last! The postman has just delivered this.


I would like to know your impressions


----------



## Wood

I've just put in an ebay bid for Stockhausen, Ylem, on LP. I hope I win.


----------



## Figleaf

Eramirez156 said:


> *Part Two*
> 
> More Lagniappe releases
> 
> View attachment 72327
> 
> 
> View attachment 72328
> 
> 
> View attachment 72329
> 
> 
> plus amazon market place Sibelius and Simpson symphonies, four more CDs of historical singers.


Wow, I am jealous beyond belief! Enjoy those lovely voices. I adore Plançon, Payan, Lestelly and Battistini. I will lie back and think of them while Wood is making me listen to Stockhausen! :devil: :lol:


----------



## Wood

Figleaf said:


> Wow, I am jealous beyond belief! Enjoy those lovely voices. I adore Plançon, Payan, Lestelly and Battistini. I will lie back and think of them while Wood is making me listen to Stockhausen! :devil: :lol:


My darling Figleaf, you are welcome to lie back and enjoy my Stockhausen. 

No fantasising will be required however, as I have just ordered the Battistini box for you.:kiss:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Heliogabo said:


> I would like to know your impressions


I'll let you know when I have listened to it. Won't be for a day or two.


----------



## Eramirez156

Wood said:


> My darling Figleaf, you are welcome to lie back and enjoy my Stockhausen.
> 
> No fantasising will be required however, as I have just ordered the Battistini box for you.:kiss:


If I may say so *Wood* rocks. Lucky *Fig*.


----------



## Figleaf

Wood said:


> My darling Figleaf, you are welcome to lie back and enjoy my Stockhausen.
> 
> No fantasising will be required however, as I have just ordered the Battistini box for you.:kiss:


OMG, you really shouldn't have- but thank you so much! I can't wait to express my gratitude in person! :kiss:



Eramirez156 said:


> If I may say so *Wood* rocks. Lucky *Fig*.


He does indeed rock, and I am incredibly lucky. I wish I could 'like' your post a thousand times! :clap:


----------



## Morimur

_"...you are welcome to lie back and enjoy my Stockhausen."_ - I said those very words to someone not long ago and she called me a _pervert_. I guess 'Stockhausen' meant something entirely different to her.


----------



## Figleaf

Morimur said:


> _"...you are welcome to lie back and enjoy my Stockhausen."_ - I said those very words to someone not long ago and she called me a _pervert_. I guess 'Stockhausen' meant something entirely different to her.


I know which kind of Stockhausen I would prefer to experience! Though the atonal music composer may well be very entertaining too, for all I know.


----------



## Sonata

Oh I just bought the rest of Verdi (except the revised/rewritten stuff)

*sigh* it was bound to happen eventually...


----------



## Dr Johnson

Heliogabo said:


> I would like to know your impressions


I am now ready to attempt to answer your question. Mahler's 3rd is never going to be my favourite Mahler Symphony no matter who is playing or conducting it. On balance I think I _marginally_ preferred the Litton/Dallas version to the Bernstein but there is little in it. In any case I would have to listen to the Litton again to be sure and I'm not going to do that anytime soon because I have heard quite enough of this symphony for a while. 

Bernstein kept me listening through the 1st movement without me wanting to chew my own leg off and Martha Lipton sung her bit very nicely and the "bim bam" stuff was no worse than it ever is. I enjoyed the last movement. Perhaps the key to getting pleasure out of this work is to only listen to the bits one likes.

My next purchase (on order at the moment) is a version of a 3rd symphony which very much is a favourite: Bruckner's 3rd (which I only know in Georg Tintner's Naxos recording, in fact the first Bruckner I ever heard, thirteen years ago).

Stimulated by the thread on this forum about Bruckner I have ordered this so that I can listen to the second version of the work.

Now, I wonder if anyone has arranged the Mahler 3rd for banjo?


----------



## starthrower

Dr Johnson said:


> Now, I wonder if anyone has arranged the Mahler 3rd for banjo?


Bela Fleck will get around to it eventually.


----------



## Cosmos

I just got a small handful of albums:

Beethoven - The Piano Trios - Beaux Arts Trio
One of my favorite groups playing music by one of my favorite composers in one of my favorite genres. Irresistable!

John Luther Adams - Red Arc / Blue Veil - Various Artists
Four interesting works for a small ensemble of percussion instruments and electronic sounds

John Luther Adams - The Wind in High Places
Haven't listened to it, but two pieces for strings, the title piece and Canticles of the Sky

Busoni - Bach Editions vol. 1
This CD has four works: Some odd reworking of one of the WTK preludes and fugues, his concert-arrangement of the Goldberg Variations, his concert-jazz-up of the Concerto in d minor BWV 1052, and a Fantasy for 2 pianos on a Bach chorale

John Adams - Century Rolls - Emmanuel Ax, Christoph von Dohnanyi
Also has Lollapalooza and another piece. Haven't listened through yet

Steve Reich - City Life
Also has NY Counterpoint, Eight Lines, and Violin phase


----------



## AClockworkOrange

On a trip yesterday I picked up my new Speaker Cables - QED XT40 after some deliberation and time spent at the retailer. I have decided to go bi-wire. I won't be able to integrate the new cables into my system until at least Sunday sadly but it will be worth the wait.

I also found a store on the high street which actually carries a varied range of Classical CDs - albeit purely Naxos. I picked up the following:

Franz Liszt: Dante Symphony & Dante Sonata arranged for Two Pianos - The Franz Liszt Piano Duo, The Hungarian Children's Choir and Gabriella Thész
Clara Schumann: Piano Concerto & Piano Trio - Francesco Nicolosi, Alma Mahler Sinfonietta and Stefania Rinaldi
Jean Sibelius: Night Ride & Sunrise, Belshazzar's Feast and Kuolema - Pietari Inkinen & the New Zealand Symphony Orchestra


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## papsrus

So, I don't think I've posted in this thread, largely because reporting my purchases before they've arrived and I've had a chance to listen to them seems not that useful. But, I've gone on a bit of a binge the last few days and maybe some folks might have comments on what's about to land on my doorstep over the next week or so.

Dvorak, Cello Concerto Op. 104, Celibidache, Du Pre, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Saint-Saens, Cello Concerto No. 1, Op. 33, Barenboim, Philadelphia (Teldek)
*LINK*

This I'm mainly interested in the Dvorak with Celibidache and Du Pre, later in her performance career but judging by reviews, she plays with great passion here.

---------------------------------

Beethoven Symphonies, Paul Kletzki, Czech Philharmonic (Supraphon)
LINK

I'm not familiar with this label, but there's praise among the amazonians for the Czech Phil's strings in this cycle. I've heard before that the Czech orchestra has a distinct flavor. Time to find out, and Beethoven seems a good avenue. I don't have a widely praised cycle (actually just Solti/CSO and Zinman/Zurich), and some incomplete cycles, so here we go.

---------------------------------

Mozart: The Complete Operas (Decca)
LINK

Yeah, well, a budget way to scoop up the whole shebang -- or pretty close to it. Generally good reviews. No libretti.

----------------------------------------

Wagner: The Great Operas from the Bayreuth Festival (Decca)
LINK

I wanted Wagner at Bayreuth. This set gets the job done, with some apparently outstanding performances.

---------------------------------

And I ordered four what I think are well-regarded editions of Beethoven's No. 3, Eroica

Bernstein, Vienna (DG)
Bernstein, NY Phil (Sony)
Karajan, Berlin (DG)
Szell, Cleveland Orchestra (Sony)

So, it's all on the way and kind of like Christmas in July here over the next week or so. And it may be Christmas before I get through the Mozart and Wagner.


----------



## senza sordino

Just purchased at a shop.

Holst Double Concerto, Two songs without words, lyric movement for viola and orchestra, Brook Green Suite, A Fugal Concerto, St Paul's Suite. This is my only CD version of the St Paul's Suite - I know it so well as I've performed it, my mother has a recording and I have the score. Someone here recently listened to it, sorry I don't remember who, and I had to have this CD. I don't know the other pieces, I'm so looking forward to hearing this CD multiple times for a long time.
View attachment 72477


LvB early string quartets, op 18. This completes my collection of Beethoven string quartets, and all by the Takacs Quartet.
View attachment 72478


----------



## Selby

Very excited about this one.


----------



## Guest

Azol said:


> Please, do share how you like the 4th Finale with McNair!
> 
> P.S. These are in the mail now
> 
> View attachment 72294
> View attachment 72295


Good Day Azol,I listened a few times to the fourth of Mahler with Haitink and the Berliner Philharmoniker.I like the performance very much and that counts also for the contribution of McNair .There is no room for sentimentalizing but that does not mean that the music is emotionally lobotomised as some people suggest.The Berliner play very refined and I think they was some room for the personal input of various players.A recording with the Concertgebouw orchestra would be different for that matter.Like any dish.it might just improve with the tasting.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

The Mahler for the fourth with the concertgebouw Orchestra,Strauss and Haitink is sublime,Fennell is great fun and finally I found something to wake with up on a Sunday morning!


----------



## Azol

traverso said:


> Good Day Azol,I listened a few times to the fourth of Mahler with Haitink and the Berliner Philharmoniker.I like the performance very much and that counts also for the contribution of McNair .There is no room for sentimentalizing but that does not mean that the music is emotionally lobotomised as some people suggest.The Berliner play very refined and I think they was some room for the personal input of various players.A recording with the Concertgebouw orchestra would be different for that matter.Like any dish.it might just improve with the tasting.:tiphat:


The Fourth is widely regarded as the "simplest" Mahler symphony, but I can say that you can easily judge the professional level of the orchestra, conductor and soprano. Especially at the very ending of Ruhevoll (poco adagio), which can easily be ruined with not-so-perfect ensemble playing and random tone problems from strings section... Certainly, soprano should be able to display that specific "boy-ish" youthful quality to her voice, where "matronly" sounding singer would seem totally out of place.
I have another, older recording of Mahler's Fourth by Haitink with Roberta Alexander, which I consider one of the best on the CD. There is also Kathleen Battle on Maazel's recording, she is absolutely amazing in the Finale, but I have my reservations about Maazel conducting this symphony...


----------



## doctorcdf

I bought this today -









Looking forward to it - I may get the Hugh Wolff / St. Paul Chamber Orchestra version as well next week.


----------



## Albert7

Morimur said:


> _"...you are welcome to lie back and enjoy my Stockhausen."_ - I said those very words to someone not long ago and she called me a _pervert_. I guess 'Stockhausen' meant something entirely different to her.


May the Force be with your Stockhausen.


----------



## arpeggio

traverso said:


> View attachment 72498
> View attachment 72499
> View attachment 72496
> View attachment 72497
> 
> The Mahler for the fourth with the concertgebouw Orchestra,Strauss and Haitink is sublime,Fennell is great fun and finally I found something to wake with up on a Sunday morning!


One of the great band recordings. I think it is one of the best for the Holst.


----------



## Heliogabo

Dr Johnson said:


> I am now ready to attempt to answer your question. Mahler's 3rd is never going to be my favourite Mahler Symphony no matter who is playing or conducting it. On balance I think I _marginally_ preferred the Litton/Dallas version to the Bernstein but there is little in it. In any case I would have to listen to the Litton again to be sure and I'm not going to do that anytime soon because I have heard quite enough of this symphony for a while.
> 
> Bernstein kept me listening through the 1st movement without me wanting to chew my own leg off and Martha Lipton sung her bit very nicely and the "bim bam" stuff was no worse than it ever is. I enjoyed the last movement. Perhaps the key to getting pleasure out of this work is to only listen to the bits one likes.
> 
> My next purchase (on order at the moment) is a version of a 3rd symphony which very much is a favourite: Bruckner's 3rd (which I only know in Georg Tintner's Naxos recording, in fact the first Bruckner I ever heard, thirteen years ago).
> 
> Stimulated by the thread on this forum about Bruckner I have ordered this so that I can listen to the second version of the work.
> 
> Now, I wonder if anyone has arranged the Mahler 3rd for banjo?


Thanks for your comments. In my experience, the clue with Mahler's 3d was to listening live, in concert, it was amazing. Not my favorite Mahler´s sympony neither, but being Mahler, a favorite symphony above many others. I don´t knok the Litton/Dallas, but I´ve enjoyed Abbado/Wienner too. I don´t know Haitink´s Bruckner, but I usually like his renditions of Liszt, and even Mahler


----------



## Dr Johnson

Heliogabo said:


> Thanks for your comments. In my experience, the clue with Mahler's 3d was to listening live, in concert, it was amazing. Not my favorite Mahler´s sympony neither, but being Mahler, a favorite symphony above many others. I don´t knok the Litton/Dallas, but I´ve enjoyed Abbado/Wienner too. I don´t know Haitink´s Bruckner, but I usually like his renditions of Liszt, and even Mahler


Yes, I can see that, live, it might work better.

Interesting that neither Walter nor Klemperer would have anything to do with it.


----------



## Heliogabo

Yes it is true. Others cycles are without 2nd and 8th. Maybe third, second and eight are the underdogs of Mahler's symphonies.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Just received in the mail today the 12-disc set from CAMBRIA titled "SOUTHWEST CHAMBER MUSIC" on the "Composer Portrait Series" collection.









A wonderful assortment of music, 45 compositions by 17 composers, with pieces, including world premiers, by the following: John Cage, Elliott Carter, Richard Derby, Alexander Goehr, Lou Harrison, Joan Huang, Ernst Krenek, Frederick Lesemann, Robert Linn, Harry Partch, Mel Powell, Wadada Leo Smith, Stephen Mosko, Morton Subotnick, Anthony Vazzana, William Kraft, Charles Wuorinen.

Tracks

1. Whispers and Chants, for voice & ensemble - Anthony Vazzana - Phyllis Bryn-Julson - Marcia Dickstein - Jan Karlin - Dorothy Stone - Timm Boatman - Nathan Campbell - Theresa Dimond - Jeff von der Schmidt
2. Buccina, suite for horn & piano - Anthony Vazzana - Jeff von der Schmidt - Susan Svrcek
3. Lamentazione, for solo viola - Anthony Vazzana - Jan Karlin
4. A Winter's Tale, for voice & ensemble - Charles Wuorinen - Phyllis Bryn-Julson - Jan Karlin - Gayle Blankenburg - Jeff von der Schmidt - James Atkinson - Maggie Edmondson - Gary Ginstling - Amy Sims
5. Horn Trio, for violin, horn & piano - Charles Wuorinen - Gayle Blankenburg - Jeff von der Schmidt - Agnes Gottschewski
6. Horn Trio Continued, for violin, horn & piano - Charles Wuorinen - Gayle Blankenburg - Jeff von der Schmidt - Agnes Gottschewski
7. A Song to the Lute in Musicke, for voice & piano - Charles Wuorinen - Phyllis Bryn-Julson - Gayle Blankenburg
8. Christes Crosse, for voice & piano - Charles Wuorinen - Phyllis Bryn-Julson - Gayle Blankenburg
9. Music for string quartet & percussion - William Kraft - Jan Karlin - Erik Forrester - Agnes Gottschewski - Marilyn Harris-Bardet - Amy Sims
10. Sonata for solo viola, Op. 92/3 - Ernst Krenek - Jan Karlin
11. Settings for Twelve Chinese Symbols, for viola, horn & piano - Joan Huang - Jan Karlin - Gayle Blankenburg - Jeff von der Schmidt
12. Evening Voluntaries, for horn - William Kraft - Jeff von der Schmidt
13. Five Objects Darkly, quintet for bass clarinet, horn, violin, viola & piano - Alexander Goehr - Jan Karlin - Gayle Blankenburg - Jeff von der Schmidt - Gary Ginstling - Agnes Gottschewski
14. Of Challenge and of Love, song cycle for soprano & piano - Elliott Carter - Phyllis Bryn-Julson - John Hollander - Gayle Blankenburg
15. Quintet for piano & winds - Elliott Carter - Stuart Horn - Leslie Lashinsky - Stephen Mosko - Jim Foschia - Gayle Blankenburg - Jeff von der Schmidt
16. Quintet for flute, string trio & piano - Richard Derby - Jan Karlin - Dorothy Stone - Gayle Blankenburg - Jeff von der Schmidt - Maggie Edmondson - Christine Frank
17. Duo for horn & piano - Richard Derby - Gayle Blankenburg - Jeff von der Schmidt
18. Soliloquy, for solo horn - Richard Derby - Jeff von der Schmidt
19. Atlas Eclipticalis, for orchestra (parts for 86 musicians) - John Cage - Phyllis Bryn-Julson - Micheal Ingham - Jan Karlin - Leslie Lashinsky - Leslie Lashinsky - Stephen Mosko - Jim Foschia - Jim Foschia - Gayle Blankenburg - Jeff von der Schmidt - Don Ambroson - Stuart Fox - Pasadena Mentorship Students from John Muir High School - Tom Peters
20. Suite for Violin and American Gamelan - Lou Harrison - John Bergamo - CalArts Gamelan Ensemble - Amy Sims
21. Barstow (from "The Wayward"), for two voices, surrogate kithara, chromelodeon, diamond marimba & boo - Harry Partch - John Schneider
22. Lecture on the Weather, for 12 speaker-vocalists or instrumentalists & tape - John Cage - Heinz Blankenburg - Micheal Ingham - John Schneider - Jim Foschia - Jeff von der Schmidt - Don Ambroson - Jay Belloli - Tom Coston - Stuart Fox - Joel Glassman - Tom Peters - Carl Selkin
23. Psychotropics for piccolo, flute, bass flute, oboe, english horn, horn, viola & piano - Stephen Mosko - Stuart Horn - Stuart Horn - Stuart Horn - Jan Karlin - Stephen Mosko - Dorothy Stone - Dorothy Stone - Dorothy Stone - Jeff von der Schmidt - Susan Svrcek
24. String Quartet - Stephen Mosko - Jan Karlin - Maggie Edmondson - Christine Frank - Agnes Gottschewski
25. Rupuze for flute & guitar - Stephen Mosko - Dorothy Stone - Dorothy Stone - Dorothy Stone - Stuart Fox
26. God Metot Enob(s) for piano - Stephen Mosko - Gayle Blankenburg
27. Darling for solo double bass - Stephen Mosko - Tom Peters
28. Haiku Setting for soprano & piano - Mel Powell - Phyllis Bryn-Julson - Gayle Blankenburg
29. Prayer Settings (2) for tenor, oboe, violin, viola & cello - Mel Powell - Stuart Horn - Jan Karlin - Jeff von der Schmidt - Maggie Edmondson - Christine Frank - David Spiro
30. Settings, for soprano & chamber ensemble - Mel Powell - Phyllis Bryn-Julson - Marcia Dickstein - Dorothy Stone - Jim Foschia - Gayle Blankenburg - Gayle Blankenburg - Theresa Dimond - Jeff von der Schmidt - Maggie Edmondson - Tony Ellis
31. Little Companion Pieces for soprano & string quartet - Mel Powell - Phyllis Bryn-Julson - Jan Karlin - Maggie Edmondson - Christine Frank - Agnes Gottschewski
32. Strand Settings, "Darker" for soprano & electronics - Mel Powell - Phyllis Bryn-Julson
33. Die Violine - Mel Powell - Phyllis Bryn-Julson - Gayle Blankenburg - Agnes Gottschewski
34. Levertov Breviary, for soprano & piano - Mel Powell - Phyllis Bryn-Julson - Gayle Blankenburg
35. Letter to a Young Composer, for soprano (voice) - Mel Powell - Phyllis Bryn-Julson
36. Grand Oak Trees at Dawn, for flute - Wadada Leo Smith - Dorothy Stone
37. String Quartet No. 1 - Wadada Leo Smith - Jan Karlin - Maggie Edmondson - Christine Frank - Agnes Gottschewski
38. String Quartet No. 3 "Black Church" - Wadada Leo Smith - Jan Karlin - Maggie Edmondson - Christine Frank - Agnes Gottschewski
39. Bardsdale for Solo Guitar - Wadada Leo Smith - Stuart Fox
40. Divertimento for oboe/english horn, 2 horns & strings - Robert Linn - Stuart Horn - Stuart Horn - Jan Karlin - Jeff von der Schmidt - Maggie Edmondson - Agnes Gottschewski - Tom Peters - Amy Sims - Paul Loredo - Jon Titmus
41. Sir Blue Slips a Trend, 5 fugues for string quartet - Frederick Lesemann - Jan Karlin - Agnes Gottschewski - Marilyn Harris-Bardet - Amy Sims
42. Doubles, for viola & horn - Frederick Lesemann - Jan Karlin - Jeff von der Schmidt
43. Duo for horn & piano - Frederick Lesemann - Jeff von der Schmidt - Susan Svrcek
44. Echoes from the Silent Call of Girona, for string quartet & CD Rom - Morton Subotnick - Jan Karlin - Maggie Edmondson - Christine Frank - Agnes Gottschewski
45. A Fluttering of Wings, for string quartet & ghost box electronics - Morton Subotnick - Jan Karlin - Maggie Edmondson - Christine Frank - Agnes Gottschewski


----------



## senza sordino

I bet this is one of my last purchases for a while. My wishlist is getting low, and so is the empty space on my shelves.

Lekeu, violin sonata in G, Ravel Violin Sonatas no 1&2, Tzigane, Berceuse sur le nom de Fauré








and some sheet music
Fauré violin sonata no 1. Beau Soir Debussy arranged by Heifetz.

and an A string, but you're not so interested in that!


----------



## Guest

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2001/Jan01/Mahler_Sets.htm
In the past some conductors recognised all this. Bruno Walter and Otto Klemperer never touched certain symphonies. Both admitted to not understanding the Sixth, for example. Klemperer himself only regularly performed a handful of Mahler's works yet based a reputation as a Mahlerian on that alone. Would that today's conductors had that humility. Today no conductor's career seems valid without his complete Mahler cycle to go with his complete Beethoven cycle. Indeed I have the impression that Mahler has taken over from Beethoven in the conductor's "wish list" when he signs the recording contract. Mahler is expensive to record but Mahler sells and so conductors continue to get their way. The winner in all this is certainly the collector. The downside is that there are more and more recordings of Mahler that will not last. There is also the nightmare scenario of conductors who should never be allowed within a mile of a Mahler score but who nevertheless get to play with their "train sets" in front of the public.


----------



## Guest

Two Mahler recordings and one Bruckner.I decided to buy all the Mahler recordings with the Berliner.I have a lucky hand to find real bargains on ebay.I am looking for 3-6 and 7.I consider to buy also the Tennstedt box (16 cd's !) and Abbado,complete sets are much much cheaper.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My purchases on this occasion have been driven by my somewhat intensive listening to music featuring the Piano in some capacity and also to my choice of listening when travelling to work this last week - the Symphonies of Sibelius (Berglund's Cycle with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe).

Sibelius is a Composer who has gradually worked his way up my list of preferred Composers. Amazon's recommendations have finally paid off for both the Company and myself in introducing me to two volumes of works I never knew existed - works for various configurations of Piano Trio.











​
These works, featuring Jaakko Kuusisto, Satu Vanska, Marko Ylonen and Folke Grasbeck have proven to be remarkably interesting through the samples on the Amazon Music App courtesy of Auto-Rip. The CD's however have arrived this morning and they will be promptly enjoyed.

A supplemental purchase to another recently acquired disc of Sibelius' Piano Works is this beautiful recording by Glenn Gould. I am listening to this as I type and I adore this disc so far.







My final purchase was this recording of Schubert's unfinished Lazurus by Dietrich Knothe & the Staatskapelle Berlin. I heard a sample of this with a friend recently and was interested enough to look the work up - which until then I had never heard of. This recording was the version I had heard and was wonderfully priced on the Brilliant Classics label.


----------



## Lord Lance

traverso said:


> Two Mahler recordings and one Bruckner.I decided to buy all the Mahler recordings with the Berliner.I have a lucky hand to find real bargains on ebay.I am looking for 3-6 and 7.I consider to buy also the Tennstedt box (16 cd's !) and Abbado,complete sets are much much cheaper.
> View attachment 72578
> View attachment 72579
> View attachment 72580


I am most confused: Berliner how? Haitink is Dutch and M1 is from die Berliner Philharmoniker while M4 is from Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.

All three of your choice _are _Haitink however, so I give you my two thumbs up and a round of your favorite drink on the house.


----------



## Guest

Lord Lance said:


> I am most confused: Berliner how? Haitink is Dutch and M1 is from die Berliner Philharmoniker while M4 is from Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.
> 
> All three of your choice _are _Haitink however, so I give you my two thumbs up and a round of your favorite drink on the house.


It is not double dutch,let me enlightening you! If you read carefully,"I decided to buy all the Mahler recordings with the Berliner",and if you can read between the lines it is evident that I refer to Bernard Haitink as the conducter:tiphat:.I should be more careful. Bottoms up!
I just listened to a few samples of Mahler symphonies with Bertini and I realy liked it very much.


----------



## Guest

:trp:I could not wait and ordered this complete set of symphonies.I am very curious and excited.:trp:I considered the set with Chailly but I am afraid that it is too much like his Beethoven set wich I don't like,perfect but no real soul.This set with Bertini is very promising.The Tennstedt set complete with additional live recordings have to wait.


----------



## Dr Johnson

traverso said:


> :trp:I could not wait and ordered this complete set of symphonies.I am very curious and excited.:trp:I considered the set with Chailly but I am afraid that it is too much like his Beethoven set wich I don't like,perfect but no real soul.This set with Bertini is very promising.The Tennstedt set complete with additional live recordings have to wait.
> View attachment 72643
> View attachment 72644


I don't know the Bertini but I recently got Tennstedt's cycle without the live recordings or Das Lied von der Erde. I haven't listened to all of it yet.


----------



## Guest

I would suggest to listen to a few samples on amazon,it gives You an idea.For me it is just an adventure to listen to a New cycle and it gives me much pleasure.


----------



## Dr Johnson

traverso said:


> *I would suggest to listen to a few samples on amazon*,it gives You an idea.For me it is just an adventure to listen to a New cycle and it gives me much pleasure.


A good suggestion but often I like to plunge in blind and hope for the best.


----------



## Guest

Dear Dr.Johnson,do not plunch in blind and hope for the best.Be an explorer,search the internet and read reviews but be not depended on it.:tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

traverso said:


> Dear Dr.Johnson,do not plunch in blind and hope for the best.Be an explorer,search the internet and read reviews but be not depended on it.:tiphat:


Madam, you overwhelm me with tender solicitude for my aural wellbeing. 

In fact, I read a lot of reviews, etc on the internet.

But I like a plunge now and again.

I bought the Tennstedt Mahler after reading Norman Lebrecht's book, _Why Mahler?_


----------



## Guest

As keen readers will already be aware, I heard Schubert's unfinished string quartet on the radio the other day and was so suitably impressed I went and ordered the box set it came from. And so, courtesy of the postie, here it is today in my clammy little hand:


----------



## Albert7

Tonight, against all expectations I plan to get this:










iTunes of course.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Albert7 said:


> Tonight, against all expectations I plan to get this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iTunes of course.


Among the recordings of 4'33" in my collection is one on which Frank Zappa performs the piece. It may be found on the second CD of the 1993 "A Chance Operation".









Here's a you-tube performance of that track, for those who have yet _to hear_ the piece:


----------



## Azol

SONNET CLV said:


> Here's a you-tube performance of that track, for those who have yet _to hear_ the piece:


Damn, I had to watch it twice, because I discovered my YouTube player had the sound muted!


----------



## Dr Johnson

SONNET CLV said:


> Among the recordings of 4'33" in my collection is one on which Frank Zappa performs the piece. It may be found on the second CD of the 1993 "A Chance Operation".
> 
> View attachment 72679
> 
> 
> Here's a you-tube performance of that track, for those who have yet _to hear_ the piece:


I had no idea that Zappa had done a cover of this.

Here's a moving interpretation by the Scottish Falsetto Sock Puppet Theatre:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My last purchases for a little while, courtesy of some very welcome overtime.

Part 1:
























​


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Part 2:

















​


----------



## realdealblues

Finally placed my order for this one...

View attachment 72741


Karajan: The Opera Recordings


----------



## Centropolis

I haven't been here for a while so this will take 3 or 4 posts to fit all the pics.


----------



## Centropolis




----------



## Centropolis




----------



## elgar's ghost

Especially pleased with getting the Hartmann so cheaply - this is a significant gap that I've plugged bearing in mind the limit to his recorded output.


----------



## Blancrocher

Janacek: String Quartets 1&2, and Violin Sonata (Prazak)

A really beguiling album--one that I find myself returning to again and again obsessively. Standout performances and great sound: and I particularly like having the quartets coupled with the wonderfully melodic and comparatively seldom recorded sonata. Highly recommended to Janacek and string quartet fans.


----------



## Guest

These are my latest,I just listened to the 7th with the same conducter but with the Concertgebouw Orchestra,his second recording of this symphony,I like it very much so I ordered a few more.


----------



## brotagonist

I have been wanting this one for ages, but was not prepared to spend the horrendous prices being asked. I just discovered a 'like new' copy for under $9 shipped! I didn't hesitate for a second 









Stravinsky Concerto for Piano and Winds; Capriccio and Movements for Piano and Orchestra; Symphonies of Wind Instruments
Paul Crossley, Esa-Pekka Salonen/London Sinfonietta


----------



## Dr Johnson

Hurrah! The postman has just delivered this.


----------



## Azol

Dr Johnson said:


> Hurrah! The postman has just delivered this.


Grats! For the Third Haitink uses 1877 Novak edition, which is best of two worlds (1873 and 1889), brilliant performance!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Azol said:


> Grats! For the Third Haitink uses 1877 Novak edition, which is best of two worlds (1873 and 1889), brilliant performance!


I've already got the Tintner on Naxos which uses the 1873 edition, so it will be interesting to compare and contrast.


----------



## Guest

I am still looking for the 8th symphony with Haitink and Bruckner played by the Wiener Philharmoniker and the 9th with the Concertgebouw Orchestra and this last one I found for 50$ and that is too much so I have to look further.This afternoon I bought three boxes.Many people are selling their cd collection and put everything on the hard disc .


----------



## Dr Johnson

traverso said:


> I am still looking for the 8th symphony with Haitink and Bruckner played by the Wiener Philharmoniker and* the 9th with the Concertgebouw Orchestra and *this last one I found for 50$ and that is too much so I have to look further.This afternoon I bought three boxes.Many people are selling their cd collection and put everything on the hard disc .
> View attachment 72781
> View attachment 72782
> View attachment 72783


There are some second hand copies of the 9th here and some new ones here (which seem even cheaper!)


----------



## Cheyenne

Some fine, early Shostakovich performances (late 40s), a great Bruckner 8, some Tchaikovsky and a bunch of neat rarities.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> There are some second hand copies of the 9th here and some new ones here (which seem even cheaper!)


Thank you very much sir,you are a real gentleman.:wave:


----------



## Eramirez156

Today is the start of the Newberry Library book sale, and though I did find a book, more on that later. It was records that won the day.

*Part One*









Brahms symphonies - Bruno Walter / The Columbia Orchestra
Verdi Overtures - Tullio Serafin
Massenet - Thais - Doria / Massard / Senechal / Etcheverry
Donizetti - Anna Bolena - Souliotis / Horne / Ghiaurov / Variso

All the Records were a dollar per a LP.


----------



## Clara

Shostakovich: Cantatas "Song of the Forests"

Paavo Jarvi (Conductor) with the Estonian National Symphony Orchestra & the Estonian Concert Choir​
The recording of "The Execution of Stepan Razin" featured on this CD makes this a must buy the other recordings "The Sun Shines over our Motherland" and "The Song of the Forests" are icing on the cake.

I was not familiar with later works but they are both very good and I was pleasantly surprised.

4 stars out 5

Clara


----------



## Morimur

Just pulled the trigger on this bad boy...

_'Natura Renovatur' ~ Giacinto Scelsi_


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/


http://postimage.org/


http://postimage.org/


http://postimage.org/

Been enjoying all of these, my latest acquisitions. Of them, the Rubbra is probably my favorite. The Tubin is a close second and the Arnolds continues to grow on me.


----------



## Morimur

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Been enjoying all of these, my latest acquisitions. Of them, the Rubbra is probably my favorite. The Tubin is a close second and the Arnolds continues to grow on me.


Rubbra looks a bit like Colonel Sanders.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

EDaddy said:


> Been enjoying all of these, my latest acquisitions. Of them, the Rubbra is probably my favorite. The Tubin is a close second and the Arnolds continues to grow on me.


Those are some very impressive purchases EDaddy


----------



## Eramirez156

*Part Two*

_More Newberry Library book sale finds_

































More to come.


----------



## Eramirez156

_Part Three_

Even more finds from the Newberry Library

































Still more to come


----------



## arpeggio

*durian music-Band stuff*






​
Although there are duplications on this CD (third recording I have of the Techeli _Second Symphony_ there are several new works for my library:

Gorb: _Dances from Crete_
Ewazen: _Southern Landscapes_
Larson: _Holy Roller_


----------



## Schubussy

J S Bach - The Art of Fugue








About time I got a good recording of this. Until now I just had Pierre-Laurent Aimard's solo piano version which is good but I prefer my Bach played with a few more instruments.


----------



## Albert7

Schubussy said:


> J S Bach - The Art of Fugue
> View attachment 72896
> 
> 
> About time I got a good recording of this. Until now I just had Pierre-Laurent Aimard's solo piano version which is good but I prefer my Bach played with a few more instruments.


Lovely choice here!


----------



## Tedski

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Been enjoying all of these, my latest acquisitions. Of them, the Rubbra is probably my favorite. The Tubin is a close second and the Arnolds continues to grow on me.


Listening to the Rubbra on Spotify, right now, after seeing your post. Adding it to my Amazon wish list. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A trio of books from Amazon Marketplace - all written or edited by Robert Simpson:
- The Symphony Parts 1 & 2 - in reasonable condition considering they are circa 42 years old
- Beethoven Symphonies - Excellent condition for 29 years old

I can't wait to make a start on these.

View attachment 72915


----------



## MrTortoise

Another thread reminded me of Carmina Burana and I decided I had to find this recording with MTT and Cleveland on CD. I had this recording on vinyl and it was my introduction to this work. I have not heard another recording that I prefer, however I know I suffer a bit from this version ringing in my ear since it was my first.


----------



## Steve Wright

Waiting for some money (and my birthday this week) for any or all of these (please advise me on the Mahler!).
All very affordable for what they are - and, I gather, well thought of:
(I have various bits of Bruckner incl the Karajan set, but am keen to hear Jochum's Bruckner. 
I have just two Shostakovich symphonies (5/9 Petrenko/Naxos), though I love his Concertos; and no Mahler at all, though I like what I hear).


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

This is my latest purchase with lovely music of Haydn and the complete string quartets from Bartok.


----------



## realdealblues

Finally placed my order for this one:

View attachment 72974


Ferenc Fricsay: Complete Recordings On Deutsche Grammophon, Vol. 2: Operas & Choral Works


----------



## Guest

Another Bruckner and Mahler













Now only Mahler 6 and 7 and I have the Haitink with the Berliner complete.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Robert Simpson has really seized my interest as a Composer. It baffles me, after spending time on YouTube and with Boult's recording of Symphony No. 1 that he is so obscure.

After listening for a while on YouTube, I bought Hyperion's Complete Cycle. Prior research and listening made this an incredibly straigh forward purchase.









Vernon Handley has done some wonderful service for English Music, his Bax alone is phenomenal, his Bantock shines nicely and these recordings of 1-10 are incredibly rewarding. The recording of the No. 11 has been well received too I understand. I cannot wait to find out.

Right now, I'm savouring disc 1 as I write, listening to Symphonies No.1 & No.8. Incredible.


----------



## Selby

Per Nørgård (1932)

A Light Hour 
(2008) for percussion ensemble

Gert Mortensen
Percurama Percussion Ensemble

Just opened it up, ripped in lossless, as is about to premiere through my home stereo; I'm forcing my kids into a circle to listen to it with me - providing them with percussive instruments of their own to accompany.


----------



## Polyphemus

AClockworkOrange said:


> Robert Simpson has really seized my interest as a Composer. It baffles me, after spending time on YouTube and with Boult's recording of Symphony No. 1 that he is so obscure.
> 
> After listening for a while on YouTube, I bought Hyperion's Complete Cycle. Prior research and listening made this an incredibly straigh forward purchase.
> 
> View attachment 72980
> 
> 
> Vernon Handley has done some wonderful service for English Music, his Bax alone is phenomenal, his Bantock shines nicely and these recordings of 1-10 are incredibly rewarding. The recording of the No. 11 has been well received too I understand. I cannot wait to find out.
> 
> Right now, I'm savouring disc 1 as I write, listening to Symphonies No.1 & No.8. Incredible.


The best is yet to come and you have the String Quartets to look forward to.


----------



## Guest

I guess NEOS decided that the last ~quarter or so of their catalogue is too cool for the mp3 market, so after a long period of hesitancy, waiting, and a hopeless email, I guess I'm back on the CD market after I sold all that stuff two years ago...


----------



## Blancrocher

Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony 2, Die Gluckliche Hand, and Wind Quintet (Craft)

I'd heard all these pieces before, but only had the first work (a favorite by Schoenberg) in my collection. I decided to pick this up after reading some appreciative asides about the Wind Quintet while doing some reading recently. It's a wind quintet like no other--highly recommended to anyone who may not have heard it.

The Wind Quintet:





This particular disk is selling used for a buck and change on Amazon (or $6 new): http://www.amazon.com/Schoenberg-Ch..._0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1438041977&sr=8-2-spell


----------



## brotagonist

nathanb said:


> ...I'm back on the CD market after I sold all that stuff two years ago...


Sorry to hear that, for your sake  but I haven't stopped thinking that one of these days, those of us who stuck with hard copies are going to say, "We told you so!"

I know it's a pain to need all of the shelving, if you do go physical, but at least you can make your own FLAC, mp3 etc.


----------



## brotagonist

This makes 5 orders in the past month or so, after about 3-4 months of focussing on what I already have, but my birthday is coming up shortly and the price, shipped, is not much over $21. I have been wanting more Dutilleux for a couple of years. Other than his piano works, there really isn't much else that isn't on this set (after hearing it last night, I think I'll pass on Correspondences, at least for the present).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Polyphemus said:


> The best is yet to come and you have the String Quartets to look forward to.


Indeed, I have heard two of the String Quartets online and enjoyed them a great deal. I intend to get these in due course but it will be a longer term goal given my recent purchases on top of my backlog. I hope to collect a volume each month. I would wait for a boxed set from Hyperion but given that only around half have been recorded (I think), who knows how long it will be before they would be released never mind being boxed into a set.

For now though, I am more than thrilled with the Symphonies. These will keep me quiet for some time


----------



## elgar's ghost

Nice to read about your interest in Robert Simpson, ACO. The symphonies are certainly a logical place to start and, as Polyphemus indicated, there is a treasure trove of string quartets (and numerous other works) waiting in the wings.

Just think how little of his music would be available if Hyperion hadn't grasped the nettle - I for one am immensely grateful to them for recording so much of his output.

On the question of a box set being available for the quartets (and the various other chamber works, perhaps), it's a very good point - I am surprised that Hyperion haven't yet issued one bearing in mind how acclaimed the box set of symphonies has been and also taking into consideration that the quartets are as much central to Simpson's output as the symphonies are.

I do recall someone 'on the inside' stating somewhere that Hyperion hadn't quite finished their Simpson survey at the time of the composer's death so maybe any further plans were shelved for reasons to do with the Simpson Estate. However, all of the composer's 15 string quartets are available on Hyperion but prices from one individual recording to another tend to fluctuate quite wildly which makes the availability of a box set all the more desirable.

In conclusion, I hope you get as much satisfaction in exploring the music of Robert Simpson as I continue to do.


----------



## Pugg

​
Release 09/29/15
Itzhak Perlman - The Complete EMI Recordings


----------



## Guest

brotagonist said:


> Sorry to hear that, for your sake  but I haven't stopped thinking that one of these days, those of us who stuck with hard copies are going to say, "We told you so!"
> 
> I know it's a pain to need all of the shelving, if you do go physical, but at least you can make your own FLAC, mp3 etc.


More and more are people selling their cd's after ripping them and storing it on a hard disc,but what if something goes wrong with the harddisc ?


----------



## Dr Johnson

traverso said:


> More and more are people selling their cd's after ripping them and storing it on a hard disc,but what if *something goes wrong with the harddisc ?*


Make sure that you back up the hard disc. Then back up the back up.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

elgars ghost said:


> Nice to read about your interest in Robert Simpson, ACO. The symphonies are certainly a logical place to start and, as Polyphemus indicated, there is a treasure trove of string quartets (and numerous other works) waiting in the wings.
> 
> Just think how little of his music would be available if Hyperion hadn't grasped the nettle - I for one am immensely grateful to them for recording so much of his output.
> 
> On the question of a box set being available for the quartets (and the various other chamber works, perhaps), it's a very good point - I am surprised that Hyperion haven't yet issued one bearing in mind how acclaimed the box set of symphonies has been and also taking into consideration that the quartets are as much central to Simpson's output as the symphonies are.
> 
> I do recall someone 'on the inside' stating somewhere that Hyperion hadn't quite finished their Simpson survey at the time of the composer's death so maybe any further plans were shelved for reasons to do with the Simpson Estate. However, all of the composer's 15 string quartets are available on Hyperion but prices from one individual recording to another tend to fluctuate quite wildly which makes the availability of a box set all the more desirable.
> 
> In conclusion, I hope you get as much satisfaction in exploring the music of Robert Simpson as I continue to do.


Thanks for that and for sharing Elgar's Ghost 

From what I have heard so far, I am extremely satisfied in my exploration. I really am surprised his music is not more widely known (I suppose we all say that of Composers we regard highly but the neglect here is very unjust given the quality of the music).

Hyperion are a fantastic label, releasing some very diverse and unusual material - for which I am incredibly grateful.

I am curtailing my purchasing going forward as I need to upgrade and refresh parts of my Hi-Fi system but I am going to be budgeting to pick up 1-2 volumes of the String Quartets per month.


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> Sorry to hear that, for your sake  but I haven't stopped thinking that one of these days, those of us who stuck with hard copies are going to say, "We told you so!"
> 
> I know it's a pain to need all of the shelving, if you do go physical, but at least you can make your own FLAC, mp3 etc.


I'm a certified 12-step CD addict. But...

One of the tips I suggest on the culling threads, is to periodically cull. All of us at some point end up with stuff we seldom listen to. Life is too short to waste listening time or shelf space, not to mention money. There's too much good stuff out there.

Also, for those who can eventually decide on a reading, performance, recording preference for a work, there is often no good reason for stocking several recordings for a work.

Hope this helps some. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> I have been wanting this one for ages, but was not prepared to spend the horrendous prices being asked. I just discovered a 'like new' copy for under $9 shipped! I didn't hesitate for a second
> 
> View attachment 72772
> 
> 
> Stravinsky Concerto for Piano and Winds; Capriccio and Movements for Piano and Orchestra; Symphonies of Wind Instruments
> Paul Crossley, Esa-Pekka Salonen/London Sinfonietta


Terrific album. London Sinfonietta is a treasure.


----------



## deprofundis

I bought two cd's, naxos brewed, the first one is Palestrina missa papae marcelli, byt the fameous oxford camerata lead by jeremy summerly of course so no suprise here ,very nice quiet classical for quiet moment, very beautifull too.

Than i also bought naxos early music serie called Frottole poppular song of renaissance italy, it's interresting but it did not impress me since the instrumental part are pretty but random, not a bad cd overall but not in league whit Gesualdo and Palestrina work the great architech of renaissance, all does this music is pre Gesualdo and Palestrina, maybe im not use to
the complete renaissance music, but i will spin the cd in case it get Under my skin after countless recording.


----------



## Heliogabo

At my local store I´ve found this album, recommended here by Mahlerian for the Suite. It is coupled with Webern´s reduction of the chamber symphony Op. 9, which I never heard, so I didn´t hesitate.










Along with this set:


----------



## Guest

traverso said:


> More and more are people selling their cd's after ripping them and storing it on a hard disc,but what if something goes wrong with the harddisc ?


Pfft, I don't hate CDs - I was just young(er) and in "need" of fast cash. But then, once my CD count went from triple digits to single digits, I kinda lost my motivation to collect. Plus, I didn't even like classical music then anyway; they were all '60s rock records, '70s prog records, '80s metal records, '90s alternative records, and so on.


----------



## opus55

Wrong thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morimur

nathanb said:


> Pfft, I don't hate CDs - I was just young(er) and in "need" of fast cash. But then, once my CD count went from triple digits to single digits, I kinda lost my motivation to collect. Plus, I didn't even like classical music then anyway; they were all '60s rock records, '70s prog records, '80s metal records, '90s alternative records, and so on.


Switching to digital makes perfect sense, but for me it simply isn't enough-I need to own a physical back-up even if I never see it again after copying it. Maybe I am just a product of my time.


----------



## brotagonist

Vaneyes said:


> Terrific album. London Sinfonietta is a treasure.


I agree. I have cherished and sought out their recordings for decades :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

(still avoiding SACD NEOS because of warning about hardware compatability...)

Anyway just purchased -

Andriessen - De Staat









Maderna - Orchestral Works


----------



## brotagonist

I have never experienced that, dogen! In fact, I personally contacted NEOS and asked about their SACDs and the response I got was an assertion that their discs play on all equipment, but only provide the SACD enhancements with hardware that supports it.

I have a number of their discs and, despite the warning on the Amazon site, they all play just fine.

If I am not mistaken, the SACD format is designed to be compatible with all equipment.

[And, you know, if you buy through the Amazon site and don't get satisfaction from the Marketplace seller, you can invoke the Amazon money-back guarantee and Amazon will refund your money. It just occurred to me: perhaps that is why they have the warning on their site?]


----------



## Guest

OK I'll give it a whizz, it seems a stonking label!


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Clips*


----------



## Blancrocher

Liszt: Les Années de pèlerinage (Ciccolini)

I've been meaning to hear this for a long time, but other things always intervened. I'm glad I finally came across a copy at a local outlet. It's an unusual performance in some ways, since Ciccolini generally takes things at a quick tempo and doesn't go in for the kind of emotional depths and sentimentality of other pianists--the Vallée d'Obermann has never seemed so sunny to me. I like the approach. I'll keep my Horowitz selections around for a rainy day, but I think I'll be happy with this as my complete set.


----------



## MrTortoise

Schubert String Quartets performed by Quartetto Italiano. Another buy due to its acclaim on the forum. Thanks everyone!


----------



## realdealblues

The 2nd Viennese School is not my favorite period but I've slowly integrated more of it into my listening, especially when I'm feeling stressed or filled with tension and anxiety. Lately I don't want to hear "pretty" or "calming music" (maybe these works are calming and pretty to others) but I find them more chaotic and echoing of the tension in my life.

View attachment 73092


----------



## Heliogabo

realdealblues said:


> The 2nd Viennese School is not my favorite period but I've slowly integrated more of it into my listening, especially when I'm feeling stressed or filled with tension and anxiety. Lately I don't want to hear "pretty" or "calming music" (maybe these works are calming and pretty to others) but I find them more chaotic and echoing of the tension in my life.
> 
> View attachment 73092


I´m in the same listenting mood and life moment.
Great set.


----------



## Celloman

You won't believe this, but it will be my first complete copy of the Bach cello suites.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Celloman said:


> You won't believe this, but it will be my first complete copy of the Bach cello suites.


And an excellent choice you've made.


----------



## arpeggio

*Rimsky-Korsakov SNOW MAIDEN*






​
This is the only modern digital recording of this opera and it is great.

I found one so so review: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/Jan14/Rimsky_snow_maiden_94626.htm

I liked it much more than the above reviewer. But then I listen to opera because of the music. I am sure that most fans of opera would agree with his complaints.


----------



## brotagonist

Celloman said:


> You won't believe this, but it will be my first complete copy of the Bach cello suites.


I have that one, too. It is gorgeous. You'll be in ecstasy


----------



## MaxB

Fanny Hensel: Goethe-Leider


----------



## Steve Wright

Birthday money...


----------



## Dr Johnson

I hope that this is allowed in this section. It is Debussy performed on (shock horror) a synthesizer.

The vinyl version I bought in 1978 was how I first encountered Debussy.


----------



## Le Peel




----------



## Guest

My latest and hopefully a far better purchase then the disappointing Bertini set.:tiphat:


----------



## techniquest

Dr Johnson said:


> I hope that this is allowed in this section. It is Debussy performed on (shock horror) a synthesizer.
> 
> The vinyl version I bought in 1978 was how I first encountered Debussy.


Is that the DTS surround re-master? It sounds really nice if it is


----------



## techniquest

I picked up these two gems in a charity shop last week


----------



## Dr Johnson

techniquest said:


> Is that the DTS surround re-master? It sounds really nice if it is


It says on the back

*"Digitally remastered in Weiss 24/96 technology using a customized Studer transport with Cello electronics and universally compatible UV22 Super CD encoding."
*

I only have good old stereo so I'm not sure.

It does sound good though.


----------



## brotagonist

I seem to be on a little spree  but it's fun! I don't know what got me thinking about Haydn's oratorio Die Schöpfung (the Creation), as I tend not to get very excited about choral and religious music, but this is not a mass! It uses biblical texts and John Milton's Paradise Lost.

Pugg had me very close to buying the Doráti/Philharmonia recording and I concur that it is exquisite. A German reviewer commends the Brighton Chorus, remarking that they sing "akzentfrei." The remastering in the Decca Originals series is marvellous and it is a mere $3 more, _new_, than a _used_ copy of the one I eventually settled on. The Karajan is highly praised, but I felt that the recording is showing it's age, but it is clearly a magnificent one. There are many fans of Gardiner, but I felt it was too fast (based on the Amazon samples, which don't give one much to go on, admittedly).









Gruberova, Protschka, Holl; Schoenberg Chor, Harnoncourt/Wiener Symphoniker

This is the earlier of Harnoncourt's two recordings of the Creation. It happens to be the top seller in Germany for the Creation and has multitudinous rave reviews, as well as a glowing review on MusicWeb International. I like Harnoncourt's approach and it's clarity and spareness was apparent to me from the first notes of the introduction. I hope I will be enjoying it soon  Please, Mr. Postman :lol:


----------



## brotagonist

This is an impulse buy, but not an ill-considered one.









Mahler Des Knaben Wunderhorn (orchestral version)
Gielen/SWR SO Baden-Baden & Freiburg

I was listening to the original piano version (Hampson) these past days, thinking that I wished I had the orchestral version, too  I did some shopping and reading and learned that Gielen's Mahler cycle is widely revered most highly. I wasn't ready to duplicate my collection of Mahler Symphonies (I have a while to go before I feel familiar enough with them), but this Wunderhorn disc was just the thing, since I don't have the orchestral version yet. The singers, Christiane Iven and Hanno Müller-Brachmann are up-and-coming and really give this recording a special charm. I think it's nice to pepper the collection with a few specialty releases from smaller labels, too. $20 delivered is not too hair-raising


----------



## brotagonist

What is happening?  There's no denying it: this is a spree :lol:

I was just thinking about the Cocteau/Markevitch recording of Stravinsky's Histoire du Soldat I used to have. I could have gotten another: a couple of used ones are available, but I discovered this one (you can hear it on Amazon Germany):









Stravinsky Histoire du Soldat; Renard
Dutoit/Ensemble Instrumental

The ensemble sticks very close to Markevitch's interpretation in Soldat. Even the narrator stays true to Cocteau's style-spoken very clearly and completely intelligibly. This is a _very_ French version and I am impressed! On Apex: it's well under $10 shipped new. He ha!

I just discovered a review on MusicWeb International (an excerpt follows):

"These particular performances are 1970s analogue, but sound tremendously idiomatic, with authentically French singers and actors and Swiss-born Dutoit getting playing of real bite, wit and character out of his band. Indeed, I notice that this Soldier's Tale recording got Nick Morgan's vote as the best full-score version in the catalogue on a recent BBC Radio 3 'Building a Library'. It's easy to hear why.... [T]he listener gets so much more out of the complete score, especially in the grippingly dramatic rendition given here.... The one-time Geneva theatre director Gérard Carrat delivers a mesmerisingly brilliant account of the Narrator, superbly partnered by his two colleagues, though it's a shame to be airing the familiar criticism of lack of texts.... The dynamic young Dutoit's contribution is equally enthralling. Here is playing of real precision and panache, easily the equal of any version...."


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

I enjoy that disc very much but I'd probably enjoy Renard more if I had a translation of the text, short as the work is.

Have just plugged the final gap with Robert Simpson's chamber works on Hyperion (11 discs in all) a mere ten years after buying the first:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## ArtMusic

Read about it here http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/notes/120392-B.pdf


----------



## rspader

Goodwill thrift store today. CDs 50% off. Found these at $1.50 each:


----------



## rspader

More from Goodwill at $1.50 each:


----------



## rspader

And even more from Goodwill at $1.50 each:


----------



## Mahlerian

Picked up a used copy of this disc for $.01* plus shipping.










*Yes, that's the right number.


----------



## Guest

Here are my latest,gradually I like to change the choice of my music.There is more than the symphonic grandeur.I am thinking of Dowland,Ravenscroft and Morley,la , la la la la la , la la la la!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just saw this posted on this website but can't remember what thread. Yet, her voice is so captivating, such as Callas' voice, that I was compelled to order a copy.


----------



## Baregrass

ArtMusic said:


> Read about it here http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/notes/120392-B.pdf


Very interesting. I had no idea that Handel set Milton's writings to music! Thanks.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

After much streaming, I finally felt ready to pull the trigger on the Pierre Boulez conducts Schoenberg set from Sony Masters series.


----------



## Vicente

This Italian Baroque composer sonatas had been my recent adquisition.


----------



## Celloman

Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem

Monteverdi Choir, Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique; John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## starthrower

I was lucky to find an inexpensive used copy of this CD.










Also decided to pick up the Chandos recording. The two CDs feature different versions 
of the 2nd symphony.


----------



## arpeggio

starthrower said:


> I was lucky to find an inexpensive used copy of this CD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also decided to pick up the Chandos recording. The two CDs feature different versions
> of the 2nd symphony.


I have all of the Chandos recordings of Gerhard _Symphonies_. If you like him you should get the rest.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I probably will. I also really like his harpsichord concerto.


----------



## Dr Johnson

The postman has just dropped this on the mat:










Bit of duplication because I already have Preludes I (by Livia Rev) but why not?

Impressive speed of delivery from Hyperion. I only ordered the CD yesterday afternoon.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I had a day out with a friend and against sense, I picked up the following which were all on offer.


----------



## Le Peel




----------



## eljr

This week?


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

After this one maybe one other complete set(). The kerstmatinees on cd are too expensive to consider and this dvd set is realy cheap.For my last set ( hopefully )of symphonies I choose the first Bernstein with the New York Philharmonic.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Insane garage sale haul this afternoon.










All at one garage sale. Five Maria Callas CD sets for total $10, brand new and unopened in the original wrappers.

2CD, remaster sets, Cedar/Enterprise "The Essential Callas" series: 
Poliuto live mono 1960 Milan (Votto) 
Tosca live mono 1964 Covent Garden (Cillario)

Maria Callas Concerti Live 2, RAI 1952, RAI 1954, and RAI 1956 Great Opera Performances series 2CD

Callas Mad Scenes EMI 1CD

Callas Rehearsal in Dallas 1957

The amazing thing is I have none of these in my 22 discs Callas collection. The seller was very happy to find someone who appreciated them. I bet this would have cost $50+ used at my local music store--if they had them.


----------



## Guest

A few days ago I bought the eight with the Wiener Philharmoniker and now the same director with the Concertgebouw orchestra.I am glad to purchase this one. Still looking for Mahler 6 and 7 with the Berliner and Haitink.The Mahler symphony no.1 is the 1972 recording.In the complete symphony edition box it is the 1962 recording.Good to have this one too.


----------



## Copperears

My latest and perhaps last purchase is Apple Music. With it, I can access a vast variety of stuff which would otherwise be completely out of my budget (including needed mansion to store it all in!). Gives me the chance to check out snippets of Furtwangler, or Arthur Nikisch even, without having to lock myself into the physical purchases and concomitant accommodations for same.


----------



## Barbebleu

Der Rosenkavalier. Live broadcast from Covent Garden 1959 conducted by Solti with Schwarzkopf as the Marschallin.


----------



## Guest

I happily found this one,now only symphony 7 and I have all the Mahler symphonies with Haitink and the Berliner Philharmoniker.The price was low but the shipping costs. are high.I have to slow down in buying cd's in this tempo:tiphat: but I am quiet satisfied with wat I have bought recently.


----------



## Dr Johnson

^^

I got the Mahler 7/Haitink/BPO from a Japanese company via Amazon. I should have realised that it might have been made for the Japanese market: The cover was as normal but all the sleeve notes were in Japanese.


----------



## Guest

I decided to give SACD a whizz and have ordered the 4CD box set Donaueschinger Musiktage 2010. 

Basically I ordered this because it includes limited approximations by Haas....which I have just GOT to have!!


----------



## deprofundis

I have finally pick up some Monteverdi ''vespers of the blessed virgin'' it's a double cd on naxos early music, i was not expecting this since i was a Monteverdi Virgin.But im not disapointed love his music, pretty and sweet would be the keyword here.All does since i want to complain about something it's the price it cost i pay 21.99 $ for this and it's Worth 15 $ elsewhere probably but i bought it in a christian Library so i dont expect the prices of the records stores.The recording is decent it's made by the scolar baroque ensemble.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## MrTortoise

I bought Nissman's Vol. 1 years ago, enjoyed it, and ran across Vol. 2 at a good price so maybe I'll eventually find the 3rd and have the complete set. Looking forward to hear how Nissman meets the challenge of these 'War Sonatas'.


----------



## SixFootScowl

65 CD set for insanely low price of $20.99 pre-ordered for release 21 August.








Thanks to KenOC for tipping us off on this one.


----------



## Vaneyes

Dr Johnson said:


> ^^
> 
> I got the Mahler 7/Haitink/BPO from a Japanese company via Amazon. I should have realised that it might have been made for the Japanese market: The cover was as normal but all the sleeve notes were in Japanese.


Don't know in this case, but often the advantage of a Japanese pressing is improved remastering. Sometimes this is mentioned by an Amazon seller. Otherwise, CD Japan or like retailer may have that info. Cheers! :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Vaneyes said:


> Don't know in this case, but often the advantage of a Japanese pressing is improved remastering. Sometimes this is mentioned by an Amazon seller. Otherwise, CD Japan or like retailer may have that info. Cheers! :tiphat:


Indeed. I chose this retailer because the price was reasonable and they had good feedback.

I have so many versions of Mahler's 7th that the fact that the sleeve notes were in Japanese was not a problem (although I am sure there is always something new to learn). Nonetheless I thought that I would mention it.


----------



## Guest

This is all SimonNZ' fault! :tiphat:

Gloria Coates has just been dumped on my radar...so I order>









But then I prefer to spend my pennies on music rather than P&P and it gets a bit out of hand; and I go on to order>









and>


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Indeed. I chose this retailer because the price was reasonable and they had good feedback.
> 
> I have so many versions of Mahler's 7th that the fact that the sleeve notes were in Japanese was not a problem (although I am sure there is always something new to learn). Nonetheless I thought that I would mention it.


I will purchase the Original Philips pressing,maybe I have to wait a little longer.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Inspired by Klemperer's Stravinsky Symphony in Three Movements, I decided to peek into Stravinsky's Symphonies further via Simon Rattle & the Berliners. The pairing impressed me with the The Rite of Spring so I chose to continue dow this track.


----------



## Guest

I found again two symphonies I could not resist.Still looking for the seventh Haitink/Berliner.






[/ATTACH]


----------



## Vaneyes

Dr Johnson said:


> Indeed. I chose this retailer because the price was reasonable and they had good feedback.
> 
> *I have so many versions of Mahler's 7th* that the fact that the sleeve notes were in Japanese was not a problem (although I am sure there is always something new to learn). Nonetheless I thought that I would mention it.


I whittled it down to 2.


----------



## Guest

I like these recordings very much.:angel:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## MrTortoise

Arthur Honneger

Symphonies, Pacific 213, Rugby

Charles Dutoit, conductor

This was showing up so much on the current listening thread it made its way on to my amazon wishlist and then to my shopping cart.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## haydnfan

It's Mahler time!


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## Tedski

Ahh, the postman cometh. 3 packages today. Stick around while I open them . . . . . .

1st one:
Mozart Piano Concertos 20, 21, 22, & 23
Annie Fischer; Philharmonia Orch. with Sawallisch (#s 21, 22) and Boult (20, 23)
Not bad delivery time. Ordered from a dealer in Great Britain on Aug 7.








Next:
Elgar: Cello Concerto
Barbirolli/LSO and Jacqueline du Pre (you know, the one who broke into tears upon hearing her recording because "That was not what I meant, at all.") 








And, finally . . . ahhh . . .

Les soeurs Labeque, Katia & Marielle
with Ozawa and the BSO
Poulenc: Concerto for 2 Pianos and Orchestra
Milhaud: Scaramouche Suite for 2 Pianos
I am thankful to have received this intact. A previous order for a Labeque disc arrived in the mail as a cut-open mailer devoid of any contents.


----------



## Tedski

Doh! A 4th one just got delivered by UPS.

Bernstein conducting the NYP in

Bernstein: Kaddish (Symphony Nr 3)
and Chichester Psalms


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

Not enough, grabbed this one too:


----------



## omega

Expected soon...


----------



## MrTortoise

Bacewicz is completely new to me, really looking forward to giving this a spin.


----------



## Pugg

​:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

Since im fully absorbed by renaissance i bought 5 cd of renaissance music, i went mad hehehe,
1-orlande de lassus ''requiem & music for easter sunday im lisening to this as i speak wow it's on alto record the big stand out in my purchase get this record, it's a budget title you have no excuse.
2-gesualdo ''sabbaro sancto'' it's on musique d'abord a good label it's ensemble vocal europeen conduct by philippe herrweghe, this one had a very good critic i had to buy it, even if herrweghe let me down in the past.
3- Monteverdi ''madrigal 4'' these are suprise to me i did not lisen to em but mister marco longhini behind this i had to buy them
4-monteverdi ''madrigal 5''
5- is a best of Enigma since i wanted something else than classical, something new age a bit, i dont know the band so we will see

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
Just ordered this one .
out September 11th


----------



## MrTortoise

Sergei Rachmonioff

Piano Concertos Nos 2 and 3

Earl Wild, piano
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Jascha Horenstein, cond.

Used from a second-hand seller on Amazon. I had Wild/Horenstein's 1 and 4 and wanted to complete the set.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Haydn: Complete Piano Trios*
Trio 1790







I have wanted Haydn's Piano Trios for some time but I have always found the sound on the Beaux Arts Trio to be most unsatisfying and bloated. Heresy to some maybe but they really did nothing for me. I am not generally an aficionado of HIP but my appreciation of it has increased.

In particular, I find myself appreciating the difference in Keyboard instruments. I personally have grown to prefer the Fortepiano in the works of Haydn, Mozart and Beethoven thanks in part to Ronald Brautigam and also thanks to the Trio 1790. I have listened to many of the recordings available on YouTube and I really enjoy them a great deal. Whether on Harpsichord or Fortepiano, I much prefer the sound of period instruments in these pieces.

That isn't to say I don't like the modern Piano in this repertoire (Gould and Hewitt's Bach immediately comes to mind) but the difference in sound between Modern and Fortepianos strikes me and I have to say that sometimes, progress isn't necessarily for the better. In a nutshell, I love having the choice.

*Stanislaw Skrowaczewski: The Complete Oehmsclassics Recordings*







Another set I have had my eye on for a while. Admittedly, the Bruckner was the primary driver here but I have to say after a quick test drive at random in the remaining discs I am one happy camper. Very impressive and the Orchestral playing is wonderful.

After listening on YouTube, I ordered a trio of discs featuring the works of *Grazyna Bacewicz - String Quartets, Piano Quintets, et al.* My interest in Chamber Music has come to the point where it equals my love of Orchestral music.

However, more so than in Orchestral music, more contemporary composers (comparatively speaking) are shining through - such as Britten, Korngold, Schoenberg, Shostakovich, Weinberg, Coates and now - very happily Grazyna Bacewicz.


















​


----------



## brotagonist

I bought two yesterday 

1. It's on YT in its entirety, but I thought I'd like to have a second album by the composer, one who is new to me, having discovered him only about eight months ago:








Othmar Schoeck : Elegie
Musikkollegium Winterthur

This is Schoeck's first song cycle, consisting of settings of poems by Lenau and Eichendorff, both very famous German Romantic poets.

2. This was inspired by a recent thread. I was thinking that my buying tends to be late Romantic and earlier composers tend to get shorted on attention. I listened to two different versions and was veritably bowled over, so I mulled it over for two days and when I realized that I was wasting far too much time worrying about $11 (delivered), I just bought it :lol:









Mendelssohn : Piano Trios 1 & 2
Trio Wanderer

I agree with deprofundis that Musique d'abord is a great budget label. I now have about a half dozen of them and I will be watching for them. The reviews for this are sensational, classicstoday giving it 10/10 for both the artistic and technical aspects. One of the two reviews on Gramophone was a stick-in-the-mud, giving it only 4/5, but described it in glowing language, as did the other review. I believe Allmusic also gave it 5*. Furthermore, the Trio Wanderer has been lauded for their many fine albums. I don't need to justify it, since I would have gotten it anyway


----------



## MrTortoise




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Heliogabo

Dr Johnson said:


>


I´ve just ordered this two days ago!


----------



## Guest

I just found this one with Victoria de los Angeles.







I am looking for quit a while for this one for a reasonable price.


----------



## haydnfan

I like Trio 1790 for the balance between the instruments and the transparency of their playing. You can easily hear each one's role without any dominating over the other. [in reply to acclockorange]


----------



## Tedski

For $17 on Blue-Ray, I thought this was a good opportunity to tend to this neglected corner of my listening (and viewing) world.


----------



## MrTortoise

Completing my Nissman cycle of the Prokoviev Sonatas.


----------



## Guest

Lovely music and a very fine performance.I am glad to have it back on cd.:tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise




----------



## catherinethegreat21

Itzhak Perlman's complete recordings


----------



## Tedski

Bruckner Symphonies 1 - 9
Barenboim Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Guest

Perhaps not the place to ask, but is this the 1963 recording? Its one of my favourites.The first one (lp) is clear the 1963 but I like to buy the quartets on cd.


----------



## nightscape

*Shostakovich* - Complete Symphonies (Petrenko/Royal Liverpool Philharmonic)

Okay, so it doesn't technically get released until November, but I've been holding off on purchasing any of these individual releases and waiting for this box set. Finally!


----------



## Guest

So I found one in France and there is also a Japanese pressing but I can't read Japanese.
On the left is my purchase,on the right the Japanese wich was much cheaper.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Gustav Mahler*: _Symphony #2_ (Leonard Bernstein) - The Sony recording I picked up for two bucks at Half-Price Books.

Ludwig van Beethoven: _Piano Sonatas Ops. 10, 28 "Pastoral", 49, 81 "Das Lebewohl", 109, 110, 111_ (Paul Lewis)


----------



## Guest

I just bought these three cd's and I have to slow down for a while,my pockets are getting empty and I have a lot to listen to.I am especially fond of The Quartetto Italiano cd wich I bought on ebay from a shop in Kentucky.It is much cheaper than the Original Philips release.I am a music lover in the first place and not a collector.First edition and so on,who cares?


----------



## brotagonist

traverso said:


> I just bought these three cd's and I have to slow down for a while,my pockets are getting empty and I have a lot to listen to.


I empathize  I am constantly on the verge of being there, too


----------



## Dr Johnson

!!!

Extraordinary. The post has been getting later and later but not this late (18.40 in the UK).

Anyway the postman has just delivered this:


----------



## Winged Wolf

Local used book store I go to regularly also has CDs, so got several classical albums:

1. The Tchaikovsky Album by Solti/CSO from Decca. Basically some of the orchestral works of Tchaikovsky Solti and the CSO performed for the Decca label.

2. Album of 3 of Mozart's chamber works (Eine kleine Nachtmusik, one of the Divertimento's, and A Musical Joke) by the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields' Chamber Ensemble on Philips

3. Berenstein Century recording of Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade and Capriccio Espagnol. Berenstein and the NYP

4. Dvorak: Symphony 6, Scherzo capriccioso, and the American Suite by... several conductors and orchestras on the Sony label.

5. Tchaikovsky's 1st Piano Concerto by Barry Douglas performing with the LSO conducted by Slatkin on RCA

6. Tchaikovsky's Symphony 4 and Capriccio Italien. I didn't pay attention to this when I grabbed, just saw "Symphony 4" it cause don't have a version of his 4th Symphony so got really excited. 2 different orchestras for the 2 works. Label is err Quintessence. Never heard of it (the label). I mean, it sounds fine to me except for a few parts so I'll hold on to it until I get another recording of the 4th. Anyone heard of this label?


----------



## Guest

18.40???
That's tomorrow's post; early.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> 18.40???
> That's tomorrow's post; early.


You may be right.

Natural light has disappeared where I live, so for all I know it may be Christmas or arseholes.


----------



## Heliogabo

Florestan said:


> 65 CD set for insanely low price of $20.99 pre-ordered for release 21 August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to KenOC for tipping us off on this one.


Thanks to Florestan and Ken OC I was lucky to ordered this at 19 dollars two weeks ago. Now is at 82!


----------



## Tedski

Went to my local Half-Price Books store (used books, records, and CD's), today, and filled a gaping hole in the Schumann section of my collection with these 2 box sets:

Robert Schumann Bicentenary Edition (7 CDs)

















Robert Schumann: Piano Works (3 CDs)
Annerose Schmidt


----------



## Tedski

Pugg said:


> ​:tiphat:


I want those. I loved watching these on TV when I was a kid.


----------



## brotagonist

I decided to be rashly impulsive 








Janáček Glagolitic Mass; Tagebuch eines Verschollenen
Kubelik/RSO Bayern

I was wanting this one about a year ago, when I added Janáček to my hearem. I had gotten a comprehensive double for the major orchestral works and an additional one with the string quartets. While they weren't expensive, my buying had been without bounds, so reason had to prevail. I think the excellent price, the great Originals series and my relative reserve-with respect to purchasing-this year merits it  Reviewers seem to really love this one, despite its age (mid-1960s), but some lament that the Diary of One Who Disappeared is not in Czech, but in German. Did I hear "in German"!? "Sold," I said


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I decided to pick up a couple of items off of my Wishlist. Both of these sets feature the charismatic *Maestro Leonard Bernstein in his latter DG Mahler and earlier New York Sibelius*.











​
I also picked up a treasure trove box of a Composer who has been on my radar for some time - *Claude Debussy*. The DG/Decca Edition is a phenomenal set.


----------



## Tedski

*Some reading material to supplement my listening enjoyment.*

In today's mail:


----------



## brotagonist

I couldn't help it  I gave it a listen and when I read of the history of the piece, I had to 









Eisler Deutsche Symphonie
Pommer/RSO Berlin

This has three different covers, so it is a bit confusing  This one turns out to be the cheapest... and now it's mine!


----------



## deprofundis

I bought the naxos the black madonna ''pilgrim songs from the monastery of montserrat, excellent retro classical executed by the unicor ensemble.It's has good has expected.But a big suprised was the following cd by a composer i heard about on TC name Frescobaldi i dont know mutch about him except he one of the first to play keyboard music whit succes, the cd is a double cd, the label is brilliant classic, the recording and production is top notch, when i heard this i were stun like a sac of potatos felt on my head .


----------



## scratchgolf

I recently pulled the trigger on the Schubert Box from Brilliant. I'm considering packaging the Beethoven, Mozart, and Bach collections as well. I say "packaging" because I'm pretending this includes a discount. If you're counting shipping, it does. If you're talking about a discount for buying all 3, it does not.


----------



## Morimur

AClockworkOrange said:


> I also picked up a treasure trove box of a Composer who has been on my radar for some time - *Claude Debussy*. The DG/Decca Edition is a phenomenal set.
> 
> View attachment 74180


That Debussy set is GOLDEN.


----------



## brotagonist

deprofundis said:


> I bought the naxos the black madonna ''pilgrim songs from the monastery of montserrat, excellent retro classical executed by the unicor ensemble.It's has good has expected.But a big suprised was the following cd by a composer i heard about on TC name Frescobaldi i dont know mutch about him expect he one of the first to play keyboard music whit succes, the cd is a double cd, the label is brilliant classic, the recording and production is top notch, when i heard this i were stun like a sac of potatos felt on my head .


And now your bald head looks as colourful as a fresco :lol:


----------



## brotagonist

scratchgolf said:


> I recently pulled the trigger on the Schubert Box from Brilliant. I'm considering packaging the Beethoven, Mozart, and Bach collections as well. I say "packaging" because I'm pretending this includes a discount. If you're counting shipping, it does. If you're talking about a discount for buying all 3, it does not.


I try to do that, too, but it has only worked for me once, at best twice. Amazon's prices are so high, anywhere from 50-100% more than other sellers of new copies, that no amount of 'packaging' ever works out to a discount, when taking into account the shipping  It seems that either they're not interested in selling albums any more, or else they have enough moneyed buyers who subscribe to Prime not to have to bother about penny-pinchers like me who like to get the most albums for their money. I guess I'm not complaining, exactly, since I commend them for bringing the Marketplace into existence :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## MrTortoise

Three incredible artists/musicians all connected in one recording... how could I resist!


----------



## senza sordino

I've been on holiday for five weeks, and for most of that time I was in California. I went to San Francisco for a week-end, and I insisted on going to the San Francisco Symphony gift shop at Davies Symphony Hall. I looked through their CD collection and picked out this one:

John Adams Harmonielehre and Short Ride in a Fast Machine








and when I got to the counter to pay, the clerk said that if I buy this new release today, I get the first CD for $5. I agreed. Why not? I'm on holiday.

John Adams Absolute Jest and Grand Pianola Music








but in my life the biggest news and by far the biggest purchase I've ever made musically is a new violin. It's not actually a new violin, it's quite old. Late 19th Century French. I have an evaluation document. I took a bath on the exchange rate, but I've been looking for the past year and I found no violins like this in Canada. It sounds fantastic, so much more resonant than my existing violin. I didn't buy a bow. I've got my existing one for now. I am sure I can go further on this violin than the one I had already.

I bought it at a lovely specialty string shop on the east Bay near Berkeley. I told the salesperson, who can play himself, what my price range was and what I was looking for - old and European. I had a private room to try the instruments. I tried eight that day. I narrowed it down to two, and I took those two away to try for a week. I dithered for much of the week, but after a week I made my decision. I went back to the shop and bought this violin pictured below. They put on a new chin rest, more comfortable for me, and fine tuners on the other three strings.

My new purchase:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Swung by Dearborn Music today. Got this used for $5:


----------



## Sonata

Beautiful violin!!! Congrats


----------



## Tedski

senza sordino said:


> My new purchase:
> View attachment 74242


Very nice. Congratulations on your purchase.


----------



## Tedski

Just arrived:

Mendelssohn: String Quartets Vol.3
Aurora String Quartet

Mendelssohn: Piano Trios Nrs 1 & 2
Gould Piano Trio

Sibelius: Complete Symphonies and Tone Poems
Colin Davis/BSO & LSO

BBC Music Guide
Philip Barford: Bruckner Symphonies


----------



## Baregrass

senza sordino said:


> but in my life the biggest news and by far the biggest purchase I've ever made musically is a new violin. It's not actually a new violin, it's quite old. Late 19th Century French. I have an evaluation document. I took a bath on the exchange rate, but I've been looking for the past year and I found no violins like this in Canada. It sounds fantastic, so much more resonant than my existing violin. I didn't buy a bow. I've got my existing one for now. I am sure I can go further on this violin than the one I had already.
> 
> I bought it at a lovely specialty string shop on the east Bay near Berkeley. I told the salesperson, who can play himself, what my price range was and what I was looking for - old and European. I had a private room to try the instruments. I tried eight that day. I narrowed it down to two, and I took those two away to try for a week. I dithered for much of the week, but after a week I made my decision. I went back to the shop and bought this violin pictured below. They put on a new chin rest, more comfortable for me, and fine tuners on the other three strings.
> 
> My new purchase:
> View attachment 74242


Looks great! Now all you need is a $5000 bow to go with it! Fiddles are addictive. I know from personal experience.


----------



## brotagonist

Weill Kleine Dreigroschenmusik; Happy End; Mahagonny Songspiel; Berliner Requiem; Violin Concerto and more
Atherton/London Sinfonietta

I had never heard of this album and was quite intrigued, when I first saw it two days ago  While I know some of the songs from Happy End, Mahagonny Songspiel and Berliner Requiem, I have never had recordings of them in their entirety. It was selling for about $16 plus shipping-way out of line, in my opinion, for an older reissue-so I put it in my wish list with the remark that I'd buy it when the price came down. Only two days later, checking my wish list for something else, I noticed that a copy selling for $9.50 had become available! It was either eat my words or buy it :lol: This is very exciting! I have only heard the handful of songs I know from these works in versions with female singers (Dagmar Krause, Lotte Lenya); this recording features male singers for many of the numbers and they sound SO different... and the orchestra is the London Sinfonietta, no less!!!


----------



## Vaneyes

AClockworkOrange said:


> ....After listening on YouTube, I ordered a trio of discs featuring the works of *Grazyna Bacewicz - String Quartets, Piano Quintets, et al.* My interest in Chamber Music has come to the point where it equals my love of Orchestral music.
> 
> However, more so than in Orchestral music, more contemporary composers (comparatively speaking) are shining through - such as Britten, Korngold, Schoenberg, Shostakovich, Weinberg, Coates and now - very happily Grazyna Bacewicz.
> 
> View attachment 73937
> View attachment 73938
> View attachment 73939​


Didn't know Volume 2 was out. Thanks for that. I'll be saying, "So ordered!" soon.:tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Vaneyes said:


> Didn't know Volume 2 was out. Thanks for that. I'll be saying, "So ordered!" soon.:tiphat:


No problem. It is due out any time now - at the time of my previous post I had preordered it.

Sadly my copy has been delayed - too many pre-orders and too little stock. Based on Volume 1 however, it will definitely be worth the wait.


----------



## MrTortoise

senza sordino said:


> My new purchase:
> View attachment 74242


Now that's a new purchase! She's a beauty, congratualations!


----------



## MrTortoise

Rach playing Rach. I've wanted this for a long time so I will deny myself no longer. I'm hoping for the best as far as the sound fidelity.


----------



## Dr Johnson

All the way from Milano (the CD, not Jeffrey):


----------



## Pugg

​
I found this for only €2,00 couldn't resist


----------



## scratchgolf

MrTortoise said:


> Rach playing Rach. I've wanted this for a long time so I will deny myself no longer. I'm hoping for the best as far as the sound fidelity.


I'd love to know your thoughts on this album, both in sound and performing quality. On one hand, we get to hear the master perform his own masterful works. On the other, we often suffer with the sound quality. I'm usually very cautious with purchasing Rach performances. Some are nearly unlistenable.


----------



## Vronsky

At last, _Works of Igor Stravinsky_ is in my possession.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Got this CD cheap from Amazon − used but in good condition:









For a long time I was content to download albums for $6 to $8 a pop. But since they've been raising prices, and since some albums are persistently overpriced (e.g. $12) or simply unavailable as a download, I'm more inclined to shop for used CDs if I can get them for a reasonable price (i.e. $6 to $8).


----------



## MrTortoise

scratchgolf said:


> I'd love to know your thoughts on this album, both in sound and performing quality. On one hand, we get to hear the master perform his own masterful works. On the other, we often suffer with the sound quality. I'm usually very cautious with purchasing Rach performances. Some are nearly unlistenable.


I'll be sure to report in, I hope to have a chance to listen to at least one concerto tonight, maybe more. I have my fingers crossed on the fidelity. One factor that is not affected by sound is tempo, and it will be interesting to hear the pace of Rachmonioff's playing, especially the 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## MrTortoise

Shepard Fairey said:


> At last, _Works of Igor Stravinsky_ is in my possession.
> 
> View attachment 74290


Recently got that box set myself. It lives up to the hype!


----------



## arpeggio

Shepard Fairey said:


> At last, _Works of Igor Stravinsky_ is in my possession.
> 
> View attachment 74290


One of my favorites sets.


----------



## arpeggio

MrTortoise said:


> Rach playing Rach. I've wanted this for a long time so I will deny myself no longer. I'm hoping for the best as far as the sound fidelity.


Let us know what you think. I have been tempted to get this set myself.


----------



## MrTortoise

scratchgolf said:


> I'd love to know your thoughts on this album, both in sound and performing quality. On one hand, we get to hear the master perform his own masterful works. On the other, we often suffer with the sound quality. I'm usually very cautious with purchasing Rach performances. Some are nearly unlistenable.





MrTortoise said:


> I'll be sure to report in, I hope to have a chance to listen to at least one concerto tonight, maybe more. I have my fingers crossed on the fidelity. One factor that is not affected by sound is tempo, and it will be interesting to hear the pace of Rachmonioff's playing, especially the 2nd and 3rd.


Well, didn't take long for the first report in, and this is a public service announcement for all the new CD purchasers out there: when a CD is snugly held by the spindle in the jewel case DO NOT APPLY TOO MUCH FORCE. Yours truly just broke the first CD in this 2-CD set. DOH! The good news is CD 2 survived my brutality.


----------



## scratchgolf

MrTortoise said:


> Well, didn't take long for the first report in, and this is a public service announcement for all the new CD purchasers out there: when a CD is snugly held by the spindle in the jewel case DO NOT APPLY TOO MUCH FORCE. Yours truly just broke the first CD in this 2-CD set. DOH! The good news is CD 2 survived my brutality.


Dear lawd, you could be the enforcer for the Predators. You must have hand strength like Rach himself. You passed his first test.

One things for certain when the composer is also the performer. You're hearing exactly their intent. Please use caution with disc 2.


----------



## MrTortoise

scratchgolf said:


> Dear lawd, you could be the enforcer for the Predators. You must have hand strength like Rach himself. You passed his first test.
> 
> One things for certain when the composer is also the performer. You're hearing exactly their intent. Please use caution with disc 2.


True, I do have very fast cat-like reflexes, I'd just have to get over my fear of hard objects flying toward me at speeds close to 100 mph. Oh, and learn how to skate!

I am happy to announce CD made it safe from CD jewel case without incident, and, since I purchased this through amazon I did have a digital copy available for download that will soon be on my PC. I usually rip to FLAC and the amazon files are usually mp3's, however given this is a historical recording I dare say mp3 is more than sufficient. If you think otherwise, I have a really deluxe ethernet cable I'll sell you!


----------



## MrTortoise

Just finished listening to 2nd and 3rd Rachmaninoff concertos with the composer at the piano and wow, hearing his phrasing and subtle rubato is so satisfying. These are concertos I've heard countless times and it is a joy to hear the intentions of the composer so directly.

There is a lot of hiss and the dynamic and frequency range limited. Unfortunately some audio engineer was unable to work a miracle and make these recordings more modern sounding. The 3rd had a bit less hiss (or maybe my ear habituated to the sound). So if hiss and limited fidelity bug you a lot I would not get this disc. I haven't searched yet but this has to be on youtube. Sample first before buying, but given what a huge piano buff I am, I consider this disc essential.


----------



## Selby

Grizzled Ghost said:


> Got this CD cheap from Amazon − used but in good condition:
> 
> View attachment 74292
> 
> 
> For a long time I was content to download albums for $6 to $8 a pop. But since they've been raising prices, and since some albums are persistently overpriced (e.g. $12) or simply unavailable as a download, I'm more inclined to shop for used CDs if I can get them for a reasonable price (i.e. $6 to $8).


Great album. Adore the recording of de Falla's Psyche on here.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## MrTortoise

This arrived in the mail:










I'm familiar with 4, 6, 7, 8, and 9 and wanted a set to fill the gaps. This seems pretty well regarded on the forum.


----------



## Vaneyes

MrTortoise said:


> This arrived in the mail:{*Bruckner* Symphonies w. Jochum DG}
> I'm familiar with 4, 6, 7, 8, and 9 and wanted to set to fill the gaps. This seems pretty well regarded on the forum.


Excellent choice.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


>


A wide-ranging repertoire for that lady.


----------



## Selby




----------



## SixFootScowl

Vaneyes said:


> A wide-ranging repertoire for that lady.


Here are the clips. Remarkable lady.


----------



## Guest

Gloria Coates

Symphony No. 15, Cantata da Requiem, Transitions.


----------



## Sonata

I mentioned this over on the opera forum but I think one's first Ring Cycle is worthy to be mentioned here as well!!










I've explored Wagner's other works too, I really loved what I heard of Flying Dutchman. Klemperer's recording on Apple music is great, who would have imagined classic Wagner harmonies and textures with a healthy splash of beautiful bel canto thrown in? That's what I hear when I listen to this recording:










Even after these purchases, I'm holding up reasonably well on not overdoing my purchases. Usually a CD purchase results in a spending binge. I in fact planned to buy Tannhauser and a Tristan und Isolde along with Donizetti L'ilisir D'amore. I shelved those ones for the future, especially as I'm not fully warmed to Tristan yet. Just because I'm on a Wagner kick doesn't mean I need everything he wrote.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Blancrocher

Friedrich Gulda playing Beethoven - 12 disk box.

I'm glad to finally have the complete sonatas in these excellent remastered disks. A technically amazing performance with all kinds of idiosyncratic choices to keep me interested--after a quick traversal of the set I'm looking forward to digging around for details for the foreseeable future.

The one letdown in this set is the 3 disks featuring the piano concerto recordings with Horst Stein (and alternate performances of sonatas 23 & 24), mostly on account of poor sound quality. I'll stick to the 32.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Just got in the mail today.







Enjoyed what I have listened to.


----------



## MrTortoise

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Just got in the mail today.
> View attachment 74552
> 
> Enjoyed what I have listened to.


I'm having a hard time making out the cover. Composer/Artist?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

MrTortoise said:


> I'm having a hard time making out the cover. Composer/Artist?











Michael Haydn by The Slovak Chamber Orchestra led by Bohdan Warchal.


----------



## MrTortoise

Johnnie Burgess said:


> View attachment 74553
> 
> 
> Michael Haydn by The Slovak Chamber Orchestra led by Bohdan Warchal.


Thanks, us curious listeners want to know! :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

Just arrived, so the first spin is soon on.

​_Greta Bradman/ Richard Bonynge ._


----------



## Sonata

There is a sale on at Presto Classical and I have a weakness for boxed sets. Janacek's opera boxed set was on sale for 29 after shipping and handling. I've never heard Janacek before so I sampled him on Amazon music. I thought to myself "what bizarre and beautiful music" I ordered it up:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Includes clips from various operatic performances, back stage discussions, and the Mahler work:


----------



## Guest

Rameau.Poulenc Beethoven and Dvorak,I like them all,but the Poulenc set is at this moment my favourite.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams Symphony 2 1920 ed.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Schoenberg*: _Moses und Aron_ (Gielen/Austria Radio Chorus and Symphony Orchestra)


----------



## violadude

Went on a pretty crazy buying spree lately...but I always make sure I grab the cheapest deals I can so despite the number if discs it ultimately didn't end up costing THAT much.

Note* I didn't get the entire sibelius disc, just Valse Triste, En Saga and Pohjolas Daughter.


----------



## violadude

Continued from the last post. There's an Elliot Carter disc too, but I can't upload it for some reason:


----------



## MrTortoise

Blame Morimur and Selby. I got it too.


----------



## Biwa




----------



## Vronsky

My newest acquisition:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Rachmaninoff: Complete Symphonies, Piano Concertos, & Orchestral Works (The Vox Box Edition)


----------



## Morimur

MrTortoise said:


> Blame Morimur and Selby. I got it too.


How do you like it?


----------



## MrTortoise

Morimur said:


> How do you like it?


I've had a chance to listen to the entire disc once and my initial impression is positive. I enjoyed the string ensemble works more than the vocal pieces transcribed for cello, but Ygghur intrigued me. I will have to give the CD a few more listens to let it sink in. A Scelsi recording has been on my wishlist for a long time and when I saw your endorsement I thought no better time than the present to jump in and test the waters. The next time I listen I plan devoting my total attention to the sound. This first listen I was reading liner notes and my attention drifted in and out.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonín Dvořák








Rafael Kubelik (Conductor), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## gHeadphone

2 20th Century composers to try this week


----------



## MrTortoise




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## arpeggio

MrTortoise said:


>


Thanks. Just put this on my wish list.


----------



## Guest

Richard Strauss ,Mahler (again?) A box with 5 cd's with Abbado and the London Symphony Orchestra,and more Strauss !


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm eagerly awaiting this, a delicious-sounding prospect of two one-act operas by William Schuman, a composer more remembered for his orchestral output, especially the symphonies.

'The Mighty Casey', based on the famous poem 'Casey at the Bat' by Ernest Thayer, is set in the late 19th century, when baseball players were often rambunctious and the fans even worse.

I confess to knowing next to nothing about 'A Question of Taste', based on the short story by Welsh author Roald Dahl, but I believe it's a bourgeois comedy(?) based on a wine-tasting wager.


----------



## gHeadphone

Bought this second hand this week, just opened it to see that CD1 and the booklet are missing.









grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Danilo




----------



## arpeggio

elgars ghost said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting this, a delicious-sounding prospect of two one-act operas by William Schuman, a composer more remembered for his orchestral output, especially the symphonies.
> 
> 'The Mighty Casey', based on the famous poem 'Casey at the Bat' by Ernest Thayer, is set in the late 19th century, when baseball players were often rambunctious and the fans even worse.
> 
> I confess to knowing next to nothing about 'A Question of Taste', based on the short story by Welsh author Roald Dahl, but I believe it's a bourgeois comedy(?) based on a wine-tasting wager.


I have this. The _Casey_ is fun.


----------



## gHeadphone

Danilo said:


> View attachment 75007
> View attachment 75008
> View attachment 75009


Good choice on pieces Danilo. If you like Von Karajans Brahms 4th, check out Carlos Kleibers version, it almost makes me levitate when i hear it!


----------



## Blancrocher

Out of curiosity, which Karajan cycle is on those disks--I assume it's the 70s one?


----------



## shadowdancer

Blancrocher said:


> Out of curiosity, which Karajan cycle is on those disks--I assume it's the 70s one?


All of them from 1978.


----------



## Danilo

gHeadphone said:


> Good choice on pieces Danilo. If you like Von Karajans Brahms 4th, check out Carlos Kleibers version, it almost makes me levitate when i hear it!


I've heard the first three symphonies for now, and i liked Nr. 1 and Nr. 2 the most. But I'm at the first hearing of these works...  I will check Kleibers version for sure, thanks for the hint.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have made a quite a few purchases of late, admittedly more than I initially intended to. That said, it has been a case of crossing things off of my wish list and I am more than happy with my choices. These purchases have taken place over a number of weeks - even I would balk at ordering these in a single order.

My first grouping of purchases feature one of my favourite French Composers - *Camille Saint-Saens*.

The Complete Works for Piano performed by Marylene Dosser and Annie Petit in works for Four-Hands have proven to be a revelation to me. I absolutely adore the works I have listened tho so far. The recording quality is excellent and the performances divine. The quality is consistent from his Sonatas for Piano with (x) instrument to the Concertos. Were I to rank my five favourite Piano Composers, Saint-Saens would certainly hold a place there. 








I have long admired Fanny Clamagirand's performances of the Violin Sonatas so this purchase was a no-brainer for me. Listening through Amazon's Auto-Rip, these performances are wonderful. A prime example of Naxos' strengths. 








I have recently discovered or perhaps rediscovered the Organ (beyond Jon Lord's divine Hammond Organ that is). It has been an acquired taste depending upon the Composer but Saint-Saens has seized my ears. After much listening on YouTube, I finally pulled the trigger and ordered Hyperion's recordings featuring Andrew-John Smith. I cannot say what has specifically seized my ears but it listening simply clicked with me and after a number of listening sessions the feelings and enthusiasm for the music had in no way diminished with repeated listening. It is an instrument I am not as accustomed to as the Piano for example but I am enjoying hearing more of this instrument more and more. 
















​


----------



## MrTortoise

arpeggio said:


> Thanks. Just put this on my wish list.


I listened to the cantata this morning and the singing is luminous! Looking forward to the opera. If time permits I'll give it a listen today.


----------



## MrTortoise

I'm really excited to listen to this, I hope it lives up to my expectations!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Continuing my exploration of the French oeuvre, I also purchased the Decca/DG Ravel Edition. I have enjoyed beginning listening to the Debussy edition a great deal and when a trailer for the remarkable Yuja Wang's Ravel Piano Concerto disc came up, I realised how little Ravel I actually knew. I have heard some pieces but not enough to form an opinion. The Piano Concerto clips inspired me and I listened to random Ravel pieces through YouTube and ultimately decided to opt for this edition as an entry point for deeper exploration. Being a huge fan of Yuja's previous recordings, I pre-ordered her disc too.











​
Two Beethoven discs crept in to to my basked too. Beethoven is a Composer whose work is more than amply represented but these two recordings are an exception. 











​
The first being Klaus Tennstedt's live recording of the Fifth with the London Philharmonic Orchestra live in concert. Tennstedt is one of my all time favourite Conductors who really shines in a live environment, as evidenced particularly by his Mahler and the recent release of the Pastoral Sixth.

Andreas Staier's Diabelli Variations appealed to me as an introduction to what is a new work for me because of the use of period instrumentation -a reproduction period-Fortepiano. Generally favourable reviews also swung the odds in Staiers favour.

With reference to Mahler, I also ordered Kurt Sanderling's recording of Mahler's Tenth Symphony after much listening via Amazon Prime. This is a truly wonderful performance - possibly my favourite recording, ahead by a whisker of Daniel Harding and ahead of Simon Rattle's recording too.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Kirsten Flagstad is one of my favourite Sopranos of all time. Simply phenomenal. My inspiration to pick these discs up were primarily the Sibelius songs, however, one can never have too many performances of the wonderful lieder of Schubert, Brahms, Schumann, Strauss and Wolf, especially with one's favourite Soprano.

I was originally going to order the 'Great Sibelius Performances' mainly for the Flagstad songs before I found the Eloquence release. The main thing which changed my mind was the amount of duplication and the fact that I really don't need another Sibelius Symphonic Cycle having not too long ago acquired Bernstein's excellent New York Cycle on top of previous purchases of Berglund (Helsinki & Chamber Orch. of Europe), Barbirolli and Jarvi. There is an historical set coming out which I may acquire if it upgrades the Naxos versions but time will tell.












​
Speaking of Sibelius, I also ordered Sibelius' Jedermann. This work is completely new to me but I have never heard anything by Sibelius which has let me down (though the caveat there is that I have not heard everything Sibelius ever composed). Segerstam seems to be praised highly so for the price I made my purchase.









This collection of Bax pieces led by Martyn Brains has been on my wish list for some time and for some reason I have not ordered until now. Listening to samples, this seems like an interesting collection to say the least. I would have preferred Vernon Handley's take on these works but sadly it wasn't meant to be. Brabbins is no slouch however and the samples sound most promising.









Grazyna Bacewicz has been claiming very rewarding time in my listening and this disc came up as a recommendation of Amazon at £2.96 new from Amazon itself. Price alone is not a wise purchase method of course. I have increasingly been listening to Chamber Works and all I know of Bacewicz is her Chamber Music. This is a blind purchase but for the price, it is not a gamble as such.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My final two purchases are both Operatic in nature.











​
I have only recently discovered Verdi's La Forza Del Destino via excerpts from a Birgit Nilsson recital disc. The excerpts I heard had me hooked immediately. I was surprised by the relatively limited number of recordings. Sinopoli's recording caught my ear straight away so I opted for this recording. Leontyne Price made Levine's recording very tempting but I went with my heart and I don't regret it for a second.

The MET Elektra was purchased for the casting of the two wonderful Sopranos. I adore Leonie Rysanek in Bohm's filmed version and I am a huge fan of Birgit Nilsson. Had I known of the existence of this DVD sooner, I would have bought it long ago. This will definitely be the next DVD I watch.


----------



## Heliogabo

Saw this










And couldn't resist


----------



## MrTortoise

Heliogabo said:


> Saw this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And couldn't resist


That is on my wishlist. I guess if time and money were limitless then the game would not be as fun (at least I tell myself that!)


----------



## MrTortoise

Palestrina

Canticum canticorum
Madrigali Spirituali

The Hilliard Ensemble
Paul Hillier, cond.


----------



## BartokPizz

*Bernard Haitink: The Philips Years*

20 CDs of music, much featuring Haitink leading the RCO, including their acclaimed Brahms 3, Mahler 9, and Bruckner 9.

Price paid? $30 on eBay--a steal.


----------



## Pugg

​Dutch release only (for now)

_Arthur and Lucas Jussen
_


----------



## SixFootScowl

CLIPS


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Vronsky

Robert Schumann Symphonies 1-4
Sir Simon Rattle
Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## elgar's ghost

It's turning into a banner month - for half the price it has been since time immemorial I've managed to snaffle up this long-desired recording of Karl Amadeus Hartmann's series of five short operas ("Waxworks" in English) featuring such diverse characters as Charlie Chaplin, Rasputin and two nameless drunks.

Hartmann never completed the orchestration for three of them - after wrestling with the project for a decade it was obvious come the early 30s that performances in Germany would be hard to come by so he let things slide. After lying buried for over half a century it took no less a personage than Hans Werner Henze to resurrect this curio by curating the first performance of the cycle in its entirety in 1988 at the inaugural Munich Biennale after having a hand in completing the missing orchestration.


----------



## Selby

I told myself I wouldn't buy more piano music. I bought more piano music:


----------



## Baregrass

This is a little off topic here but I would like to get a recording of Mahler's Resurrection Symphony. What is a good recording? I listened to the New York Philharmonic the other night and thought it a good recording but I am unfamiliar with Mahler in general.


----------



## Heliogabo

Baregrass said:


> This is a little off topic here but I would like to get a recording of Mahler's Resurrection Symphony. What is a good recording? I listened to the New York Philharmonic the other night and thought it a good recording but I am unfamiliar with Mahler in general.


You can't go wrong with Bernstein/NYPO or Klemperer/Philarmonia. There are many good recordings of this symphony I think.


----------



## haydnfan

I like Michael Tilson Thomas and the San Franscisco Symphony Orchestra.

Zubin Mehta and the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra is another intense reading that I highly recommend.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Baregrass said:


> This is a little off topic here but I would like to get a recording of Mahler's Resurrection Symphony. What is a good recording? I listened to the New York Philharmonic the other night and thought it a good recording but I am unfamiliar with Mahler in general.


The live recording with Klaus Tennstedt and the London Philharmonic Orchestra on the Orchestras own label is my personal favourite but Klemperer and Bernstein are also superb interpreters.


----------



## Dr Johnson

I had never heard of this chap before but starthrower posted him here and I had a quick look here and thought why not?

Strange to see Jeno Jando on another label than Naxos.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Three beautifully performed & recorded Sibelius Jewels from Leif Segerstam and the Naxos Label.

















​
Plus these two very different gems:











​


----------



## haydnfan

haydnfan said:


> I like Michael Tilson Thomas and the San Franscisco Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> Zubin Mehta and the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra is another intense reading that I highly recommend.


That was supposed to be VPO:


----------



## BartokPizz

Baregrass said:


> This is a little off topic here but I would like to get a recording of Mahler's Resurrection Symphony. What is a good recording? I listened to the New York Philharmonic the other night and thought it a good recording but I am unfamiliar with Mahler in general.


I prefer Mahler recordings on a single disc since I like to listen to Mahler on my stereo and don't like to change discs halfway through a symphony. So my knowledge is mainly restricted to single-disc recordings.

With that caveat, my favorite Mahler 2 is the legendary Zubin Mehta: VPO recording that has already been recommended. It is also priced very reasonably.


----------



## Aggelos

Purchased the following










http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/Sep/Cailliet_arrangements_PASC444.htm
https://www.pristineclassical.com/pasc444.html










http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/Sep/Damrosch_sy_TOCC0261.htm
http://blog.toccataclassics.com/discovering-the-music-of-leopold-damrosch/










http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/June/Melikov_legend_MELCD1002326.htm


----------



## Guest

Mozart.

String Quintets.


----------



## Baregrass

Thanks to all who gave me Mahler recommendations. I now have at least a place to start. The wealth of Mahler recordings out there is astounding!


----------



## Faustian

Decided to pick up my first cd of music by Tomás Luis de Victoria after reading over the top 10 pre-Baroque composers thread:










Then went ahead and made a couple unrelated purchases while I was on there browsing amazon. Getting on that site to make a purchase is a dangerous proposition, I rarely ever get away with just buying what I originally intended.


----------



## Bix

Faustian said:


> Decided to pick up my first cd of music by Tomás Luis de Victoria after reading over the top 10 pre-Baroque composers thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then went ahead and made a couple unrelated purchases while I was on there browsing amazon. Getting on that site to make a purchase is a dangerous proposition, I rarely ever get away with just buying what I originally intended.


Three great choices.

Victoria is sublime and the Sixteen amazing.
Pogorelich is a little in love with himself but this is a great recording.
Ive not heard that version of the Prokofiev - let us know how it is


----------



## Guest

MrTortoise said:


> Palestrina
> 
> Canticum canticorum
> Madrigali Spirituali
> 
> The Hilliard Ensemble
> Paul Hillier, cond.


I have it too,beautiful music! Congratulations with this set


----------



## Guest

I bought the Locatelli with I Musici also for sentimental reasons and they play it in a more natural way than most hip performances wich hurry to much to my liking.The Johannes Passion is really beautiful,small choir and transparent.The Mahler set is not my first choice but I bought it really cheap and I like the acoustics of the concerthall.


----------



## starthrower

Picked up used copies of these out of printers. The Dorati disc was re-issued minus the Bartok.
The Markowski disc is extremely rare, and includes Dimensions Of Time And Silence, which I 
don't believe is available on any other CD. It also features Markowski's takes on Polymorphia
Flourescences, Threnody, and a couple more pieces.


----------



## MrTortoise

traverso said:


> I have it too,beautiful music! Congratulations with this set


Thanks, listened to the Song of Songs earlier this week and the Spiritual Madrigals this morning and I'm very pleased. Selected this after review reading on amazon and got is secondhand at not-to-bad a price.


----------



## Baregrass

Faustian said:


> Then went ahead and made a couple unrelated purchases while I was on there browsing amazon. Getting on that site to make a purchase is a dangerous proposition, I rarely ever get away with just buying what I originally intended.


You are not the only one. Has happened to me too many times. I am like the kid in the candy store and the candy sure looks good!


----------



## Baregrass

I have ordered the Zubin Mehta recording of Mahler's Second. From Amazon of course but... this time only one purchase.


----------



## haydnfan

Baregrass said:


> You are not the only one. Has happened to me too many times. I am like the kid in the candy store and the candy sure looks good!


The other day I was on there to buy a Chopin cd, ended up also ordering Lupu Brahms box set, Schubert box set and an Ian Bostridge Schubert lieder set! Good grief!


----------



## BartokPizz

Realized there were a number of Haydn sonatas missing from my library, so I bought this affordable box set to fill in some gaps. I've heard one disc from this before and found that I like Ax in Haydn, although in general I am not a big Ax fan.










EDIT: Also, Alain Planes, Late Haydn Sonatas.


----------



## Guest

MrTortoise said:


> Thanks, listened to the Song of Songs earlier this week and the Spiritual Madrigals this morning and I'm very pleased. Selected this after review reading on amazon and got is secondhand at not-to-bad a price.


I have the same edition but there is another one and that is a bargain but not so attractive.I can relax while I listen to this music after too much Mahler.:tiphat:













May I recommend you this cd?


----------



## MrTortoise

^^^That looks like a great recording, I'll check it out. I'm listening to more Renaissance music these days and it compliments calorie-rich romantic fare very well indeed.


----------



## Baregrass

haydnfan said:


> The other day I was on there to buy a Chopin cd, ended up also ordering Lupu Brahms box set, Schubert box set and an Ian Bostridge Schubert lieder set! Good grief!


Amazon is bad enough but then there is this one: http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/ I could easily go crazy on that site downloading high resolution music! And need I mention Deutche Grammaphon??


----------



## Tero

Warner box of historic Sibelius. Coming Oct. These are much the same as the Naxos individual discs. 1930s and 40s.


----------



## Dr Johnson

A bumper day today! Two CDs (impressive speed of service with the Bartock - I only ordered it yesterday!)


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: Goldberg Variations (Vladimir Feltsman, recorded in concert at the Moscow Conservatory on 26 Oct., 1991)

A fascinating performance, captured shortly after Feltsman's return to Russia after a period of exile. I've heard a lot of Goldbergs, but this one really stood out due to the pianist's distinctive approach. He takes all the repeats, which he varies in innovative fashion. From his liner notes:

"Usually, people vary repeats in two ways--by changing the articulation and dynamics. But for me, that somehow was not enough. After thinking about it a great deal, I decided to expand the range of the piece. I change registrations and, probably the most unusual, switch voices (i.e., soprano and alto voices change position with tenor and bass) by crossing hands. So I have five ways to achieve variety: articulation, dynamics, ornamentation, registration, and 'interswitching' of the voices."

Even if you know the pieces well I think you'll find this performance revealing--or infuriating. I've spun it a couple times and I'm finding it delightful.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Arnold Bax- Symphonies 1, 2, 5 & 7* released by the Lyrita label and featuring the London Philharmonic Orchestra under the batons of Myer Fredman and Raymond Leppard.













​
These have only just come to my attention but the decision to buy them was easy to make after listening to samples of the recordings. Though these are Autorip via Amazon, I am waiting for the discs to arrive before listening.

In the meantime, I have my eye on one final order from Amazon.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Arnold Bax- Symphonies 1, 2, 5 & 7* released by the Lyrita label and featuring the London Philharmonic Orchestra under the batons of Myer Fredman and Raymond Leppard.
> 
> View attachment 75536
> View attachment 75537
> ​
> These have only just come to my attention but the decision to buy them was easy to make after listening to samples of the recordings. Though these are Autorip via Amazon, I am waiting for the discs to arrive before listening.
> 
> In the meantime, I have my eye on one final order from Amazon.


What I failed to add was that the decision to purchase was helped by previous purchases from the Lyrita label - including excellent releases of Boult conducting Holst and more pertinently Bax plus releases of works by Havergal Brian and Arnold Cooke recorded with similar forces and comparable sound quality as the samples show my two Bax purchases to be.

Served me right for getting sidetracked whilst posting- d'oh


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> What I failed to add was that the decision to purchase was helped by previous purchases from the Lyrita label - including excellent releases of Boult conducting Holst and more pertinently Bax plus releases of works by Havergal Brian and Arnold Cooke recorded with similar forces and comparable sound quality as the samples show my two Bax purchases to be.
> 
> Served me right for getting sidetracked whilst posting- d'oh


Yeah, the Lyrita Boult Bax _Tintagel _is pretty tremendous sounding alright.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> Yeah, the Lyrita Boult Bax _Tintagel _is pretty tremendous sounding alright.


Indeed. Boult's recording on Lyrita was my introduction to the piece and it certainly made a lasting impression.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> Indeed. Boult's recording on Lyrita was my introduction to the piece and it certainly made a lasting impression.


Boult's _Tintagel_ is the best-recorded and most ennobling performance 'I've' ever heard.

If you hear a better one, please, do let me know._ ;D_


----------



## haydnfan

Baregrass said:


> Amazon is bad enough but then there is this one: http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/ I could easily go crazy on that site downloading high resolution music! And need I mention Deutche Grammaphon??


Mdt has been having some big sells this month. I'm guilty of buying a couple of cds from them.


----------



## Guest

Without reservations this beautiful Mahler symphony directed by Giulini,this recording is very dear to me,very few are,but this is one of them.Recently I have bought many complete sets of Mahler symphonies and I must say that I appreciate and love the Haitink recordings more then ever.I am a Lucky man!:tiphat:


----------



## Baregrass

​
Got it in the other day. My introduction to Mahler. A good recording but a little quiet in some places. Thanks for the recommendations everyone!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

A music related gadget I ordered recently is a NeckUp. I decided I will focus on improving my posture when playing the guitar because I have found myself becoming more and more slouched over the guitar when I play. I've had a go at using a NeckUp before and it certainly does me good....much better than a footstool which elevates my leg (and therefore the guitar) which puts strain on my back.

Here's a picture of a classical guitar with a NeckUp










$49.95 plus $12 shipping from the USA which equates to the frankly quite ridiculous $87 or $88 Australian in total.


----------



## Guest

And finally I bought this Mahler Symphony,the one I was looking for to complete the recordings of the Mahler / Haitink symphonies with the Berliner Philharmoniker.Not a Japanese pressing but a new and sealed Philips pressing.Still looking for this set ( Christmas matinee concerts) but it is hard to find and mostly expensive.


----------



## Eramirez156

traverso said:


> And finally I bought this Mahler Symphony,the one I was looking for to complete the recordings of the Mahler / Haitink symphonies with the Berliner Philharmoniker.Not a Japanese pressing but a new and sealed Philips pressing.Still looking for this set ( Christmas matinee concerts) but it is hard to find and mostly expensive.
> View attachment 75672
> View attachment 75673


Take heart Symphonies three and four I believe have been released on DVD and blu ray by arthaus

















and in the Netherlands Philips released the whole set on DVD


----------



## Guest

Thank you for your reaction Eramirez,thrue or false,I have read that the cd's have better sound (?)The Philips dvd's are already in my collection.What is wise,purchase the cd's or be satisfied with the dvd's


----------



## Eramirez156

traverso said:


> Thank you for your reaction Eramirez,thrue or false,I have read that the cd's have better sound (?)The Philips dvd's are already in my collection.What is wise,purchase the cd's or be satisfied with the dvd's


I also i'm on the lookout for the CDs.

best of luck


----------



## Dr Johnson

Another version of Elgar's 2nd Symphony.

Hurrah!


----------



## rspader

Some Helene Grimaud from the Goodwill store today. "Blue tags" were 50% off so these were $1.50(US) each.


----------



## Danilo

Plenty to listen for the weeks to come.


----------



## Pugg

traverso said:


> Thank you for your reaction Eramirez,thrue or false,I have read that the cd's have better sound (?)The Philips dvd's are already in my collection.What is wise,purchase the cd's or be satisfied with the dvd's


There's one on Marktplaats €100


----------



## Dr Johnson

Martinu. Various chamber works including Three Madrigals for violin and viola.

Once again Hyperion impress with the speed of their delivery. I only ordered this yesterday afternoon!


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> There's one on Marktplaats €100


Thank you for your reaction:tiphat:,I have seen this on markplaats and there is one bid for 101 euro's for quite a while.Thats too expensive to my taste.Also on ebay was the same box,yesterday sold for more than 100 euro's.I have to be patient and I am sure that I can find and buy one for at least half this price.


----------



## Pugg

traverso said:


> Thank you for your reaction:tiphat:,I have seen this on markplaats and there is one bid for 101 euro's for quite a while.Thats too expensive to my taste.Also on ebay was the same box,yesterday sold for more than 100 euro's.I have to be patient and I am sure that I can find and buy one for at least half this price.


Did you see the ridiculous prices they ask at Amazon? 
Daylight robbery.


----------



## Pugg

​
No hesitation whatsoever :tiphat:
Out Oct 16 th


----------



## Guest

I found this box yesterday and for a good price too,its new for only 40 dollars.In this box is the recording (the fifth) of my first classical LP wich I bought about 50 years ago.The sound is improved ,not dramatically but enough to prefer this edition.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

traverso said:


> I found this box yesterday and for a good price too,its new for only 40 dollars.In this box is the recording (the fifth) of my first classical LP wich I bought about 50 years ago.The sound is improved ,not dramatically but enough to prefer this edition.
> View attachment 75821


So this has to be the 60s one then?


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> So this has to be the 60s one then?


That's right sir, a rehearsel of the ninth is also included.

http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-9998/


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Was in shop, saw this, had the right amount of money exactly, so I got this.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Shostakovich has been on my playlist a lot and I have ordered a few discs to supplement my Brilliant Classics edition in the form of *Chandos' 3 volumes of the Film Music of Shostakovich featuring the BBC Philharmonic and Vassily Sinaisky*.

















​
I have also ordered Myun-Whun Chung's recording of Lady Macbeth of Mtensk as an addition to Rostropovich's recording in the Brilliant Classics box. Chung's recording has received positive reviews and sounds great in samples I have heard.









Jean Sibelius has equally held my attention in recent weeks with a great deal of listening thanks to Segerstam's recent releases on Naxos. I have decided to a take a chance and preorder Warner's Jean Sibelius Edition as an upgrade on Naxos' historical recordings.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

The Karajan EMI Bruckner, Strauss et al boxed set is somewhat of a risk by standards due to an aversion to latter-era Karajan but some of the EMI recordings I have from other boxes have opened my ears a little and whilst he isn't my favourite Brucknerian - that distinction is shared between Furtwangler and Celibidache, I regard his Bruckner highly and I have heard great things about these recordings. The presence of Strauss' Domestica, a Schmidt Overture and the Wagner excerpts also hold great appeal.









Two what I consider to be luxury LPs which pretty much explain themselves:

















​
Finally, I have been looking at Harnoncourt's Zauberflote for a while and it has finally dropped to the right price (£8.99) so I snapped this up as an addition to my only other visual recording - Davis' excellent Blu Ray.


----------



## Pugg

​*Vestards Šimkus*: Wagner transcriptions


----------



## Selby

^^^ Wonderfully intriguing. I hope you let us know how it is!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

​
Again my thanks Kontrapunctus


----------



## Guest

A very beautiful set of Rachmaninov.I have to slow down in purchasing new cd's but I am more than happy with what I bought recently.


----------



## Guest

I found an interview with Bernard Haitink on youtube and at the end there is fragment of a rehearsel with the paukenist , it's funny.


----------



## Selby




----------



## Pugg

​Found this L.P in my local second hand shop for just €2,50
Ochs & Pollney.
Variations on the theme : There comes a bird flying. :lol:


----------



## Selby




----------



## SixFootScowl

Picked these up at the library sale today for $2 each:


----------



## Tristan

I bought this CD and several of the other CDs in this series:









Spohr's symphonies are so underrated, and this set was the best recording that I sampled. I was tried of only listening to them by streaming...I still prefer to have a physical copy of everything.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Tristan said:


> I bought this CD and several of the other CDs in this series:
> 
> View attachment 75998
> 
> 
> Spohr's symphonies are so underrated, and this set was the best recording that I sampled. I was tried of only listening to them by streaming...I still prefer to have a physical copy of everything.


I was looking at a list of compositions commissioned by the Royal Philharmonic Society in London a little while ago. Lots of Spohr. I'm actually surprised he (and also Onslow) aren't more famous considering the remarkable stuff they wrote!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## taylor16

Any thoughts or comments on the Rattle's recently released cycle of Sibelius?


----------



## Vaneyes

taylor16 said:


> Any thoughts or comments on the Rattle's recently released cycle of Sibelius?


I've not heard. FYI, two mixed reviews of last February's London concerts, and the recs. :tiphat:

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/17/a...o-london-in-simon-rattle-homecoming.html?_r=0

http://www.theguardian.com/music/20...d-the-berlin-phils-problematic-symphony-cycle


----------



## SixFootScowl

Another Dublin Messiah for my collection:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## AClockworkOrange

I hadn't realised the last disc in Simone Young's excellent Bruckner Cycle had been released so I snapped up 'Symphony No. 5'.












​
I also ordered this superb disc of Saint-Saens, featuring an excellent reading of Symphony No. 3 'Organ' and a piece I had never heard of before but now enjoy very much called 'La Muse et le Poete'.









Finally, two pre-orders I made a while back arrived. I haven't had chance to listen to either as yet but I will be doing so imminently.

Pappano's studio recording Verdi's 'Aida' features an incredible line up and was pre-ordered as soon as it became available to do so.

Rattle's take on Schumann's 'Das Paradies und die Peri' with the London Symphony Orchestra was more of a gamble. After listening to his take on Elgar's 'The Dream of Gerontius' from the BBC Proms albeit with the Wiener Philharmoniker, I decided to take the chance and see what the LSO would produce with their future leader.











​


----------



## gHeadphone

I went to Tower in Dublin today and got a few overdue treats!

My favourite Mahler Symphony but a version by Bernstein









Elgar with DuPre, something ive been after for ages but found today









Just about my favourite conductor ever doing Schubert









What a week of listening pleasure i have in store!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I've been wanting this so badly since it came out on DVD, I just could never afford it or it was always out of stock at local shops....however, the day I bought the Dutilleux box I noticed this was there. Last one in stock at reduced price of AU$79.95 (US$57.43, €50.99, £37.67). No more purchases until December....no more until December.....


----------



## Guest

Shopping day and I take a squint at the Post 50s project list...









Pintscher
Five Orchestral Pieces.


----------



## Guest

Followed by taking a lead from Donaueschinger Musiktage 2010...









Stroppa
Traiettoria/Spirali


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

dogen said:


> Shopping day and I take a squint at the Post 50s project list...
> 
> View attachment 76096
> 
> 
> Pintscher
> Five Orchestral Pieces.


Pintscher is probably one of the most, if not the most impressive composer active today. I love this recording!


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Pintscher is probably one of the most, if not the most impressive composer active today. I love this recording!


Sounds like I picked a good un! I remember enjoying it when we were voting.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

dogen said:


> Sounds like I picked a good un! I remember enjoying it when we were voting.


You also gotta check out Sonic Eclipse, a piece I prefer by Pintscher also available on Kairos.


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You also gotta check out Sonic Eclipse, a piece I prefer by Pintscher also available on Kairos.


Well Ama*** have cocked up my order so I won't be getting Five Pieces. Maybe I'll have better luck with Sonic Eclipse, thanks for the recc.

AAAAAAaaaaaggghhhh singing alert...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

dogen said:


> Well Ama*** have cocked up my order so I won't be getting Five Pieces. Maybe I'll have better luck with Sonic Eclipse, thanks for the recc.
> 
> AAAAAAaaaaaggghhhh singing alert...


Amazon can be such a bitch right? I actually don't like the amazon regime very much for their appalling handling of staff so I refuse to buy anything from them any more.


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Amazon can be such a bitch right? I actually don't like the amazon regime very much for their appalling handling of staff so I refuse to buy anything from them any more.


I know I'm thinking of swapping my allegiance. But actually in this case it was the third party seller that messed up, not Ama*** themselves.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

dogen said:


> I know I'm thinking of swapping my allegiance. But actually in this case it was the third party seller that messed up, not Ama*** themselves.


Oh well. So can do.


----------



## Vesteralen

So far, I haven't had any problem with them. Wait and see I guess.

I just decided to add Haydn operas to my regular playlist. So, I ordered the BIS disc of his first operatic composition: *Acide.*

Prior to that, my most recent purchase was Sequentia's *Trouveres: Courtly Love Songs from Northern France*


----------



## Andolink




----------



## Guest

Chamber music for a change,I really love it.The octet of Schubert and the string quartets and quintets in mint condition .
The Bizet and Debussy is great fun with a splendid natural recording.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Pergolesi*
Stabat Mater
Salve Regina in C Minor
_Cantate da camera:_
Dalsigre, ahi mia Dalsigre
Lecu degli occhi miei
Chi non ode, e chi non vede
Nel chiuso centro

*Liszt*
Scherzo and March
Après une lecture du Dante
Sonata in B Minor

*Elgar*
Enigma Variations


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Jos van Immerseel with Anima Eterna playing Mozart's:
1. Concerto for two pianos k.365
2. Concerto for flute and harp k.299
3. Horn Concerto k.447

It's nice to hear these pieces in an HIP. I enjoy the excitement that Immerseel brings into HIP recordings.


----------



## Pugg

​*Rossini; La Donna Del Lago.*
_DiDonato/ Flórez, et al._


----------



## Dr Johnson

Actually going into a shop can be more dangerous than online purchasing.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Gotta try something on that Oehms label. I've read good things about them. Their Hindemith recording of the Mathis Der Maler opera is said to be superior to Kubelik's version.


----------



## Dr Johnson

^^

It's the first OEHMS CD I've ever bought. Sounds good so far (listening to Pelleas and Melisande).

Never heard of any of the artists, but that could just be me.


----------



## Badinerie

Hmm...My old Lp is getting a bit ropey! Time for a Cd replacement. methinks


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> Gotta try something on that Oehms label. I've read good things about them. Their Hindemith recording of the Mathis Der Maler opera is said to be superior to Kubelik's version.


Simone Young's Bruckner Symphonie!


----------



## Baregrass

gHeadphone said:


> Elgar with DuPre, something ive been after for ages but found today


Jacqueline Du Pre, what a talent and oh so short a career.


----------



## johnnysc

All used from Amazon 3rd party sellers or book stores.


----------



## johnnysc

A couple more.....


----------



## Gordontrek

The score to Bruckner 4. The local symphony's playing it next month, and I plan to tear down our conductor's interpretation and see what kind of Brucknerian he is


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Gordontrek said:


> The score to Bruckner 4. The local symphony's playing it next month, and I plan to tear down our conductor's interpretation and see what kind of Brucknerian he is


Careful! Which version do you have?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Track Listings
1. Wie Nahte Mir Der Schlummer... Leise, Leise
2. Der Freischutz: Und Ob Die Wolke
3. Oberon: Ozean, Du Ungeheuer!
4. Dich, Teure Halle
5. Tannhauser: Allmacht'ge Jungfrau
6. Einsam In Truben Tagen
7. Lohengrin: Euch Luften
8. Die Bist Die Ruh'
9. Die Forelle
10. Vier Letzte Lieder: I. Fruhling
11. Vier Letzte Lieder: II. September
12. Vier Letzte Lieder: III. Beim Schlafengehen
13. Vier Letzte Lieder: IV. Im Abendrot


----------



## Gordontrek

Just the Dover score, which contains the Haas edition of the 2nd version.


----------



## senza sordino

Another purchase, but probably the last for a while as I'm about to purchase a new home. (Story to follow later)

Arensky Piano Trio no 1, Tchaikovsky Piano Trio
View attachment 76265


LvB Piano Trios, Archduke no 7, Gassenhauer no 4, Ghost no 5
View attachment 76266


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Arnold Schoenberg*:

- *Five Pieces for Orchestra* (1909) by London Symphony Orchestra/Robert Craft

- *A Survivor from Warsaw, Op. 46* (1947) 
Simon Callow, narrator
London Symphony Orchestra, London Voices

- *Accompaniment to a Cinematographic Scene, Op. 34* (1930) by LondonSO
"Threatening Danger, Fear, Catastrophe"

- *Herzgewaeschse, Op. 20* (1911)
for soprano, celesta, harmonium, harp
Eileen Hulse, soprano
Members of the LondonSO

- *Serenade, Op. 24* (1923)
The 20th Century Classics Ensemble
Stephen Varcoe, baritone


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Arcangelo Corelli








Corelli complete, Musica Amphion, Rémy Baudet & Pieter-Jan Belder


----------



## pentaquine

Just found out Decca reissued the albums! Ordered right away. The Brahms violin concerto was one of the best performance, but was out of print for a long long time.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My latest purchases have been inspired by some reorganisation of my Beethoven collection.

A number of cycles have departed and I have added two new cycles, along with a new recording of the Missa Solemnis.

The *Missa Solemnis and one cycle has been inspired by Bernard Haitink*. His recordings don't always grab me but these recordings are wonderful - so too is his recording of *Haydn's Die Schopfung *which I also ordered.


















​
The second cycle I have added is that of *Gunter Wand*. I have long admired Gunter Wand for his Berliner Philharmoniker Bruckner but his Beethoven appears to be of an equally impressive level - if his performances of Symphonies Four and Five are any indicator.

*The Centenary Collection* popped up available and new for £25 - significantly less than to get the Beethoven and Bruckner Cycles I specifically wanted individually. The Schubert on initial listening the 'Unfinished' Symphony is equally excellent.

This quality of the set is amazing, very sturdy packaging and a wonderful Essay in the LP sized accompanying booklet plus an incredible DVD interview with the Maestro. 








My final purchase was *Schonberg's Orchestration of Brahm's Piano Quartet Op.25 and Schoenberg's Accompaniment to a Cinematographic Scene performed by the Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra under Marc Albrecht*. I heard sections of this at work on BBC Radio 3's CD Review (a rare time with the office and radio to myself) and enjoyed what I heard sufficiently to pick up the disc and listen further.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

I love and play the Clarinet (and the traverso) so I am very happy to find this lovely box with 7 cd's The Schubert octet is a perfect example of my nostalgic feelings,for an age wich is past.


----------



## johnnysc

Picked up at the used book store.....


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Grofe - Grand Canyon Suite on 78s
Featuring Paul Whiteman's Orchestra


----------



## gHeadphone

Something to listen to over the weekend


----------



## Andolink

*J.S. Bach*: _Mass in B minor, BWV 232_
Dunedin Consort & Players/John Butt


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

An album of Janacek piano music by Andras Schiff:









Good stuff.

However....

The album is named "A Recollection" after the last song, which is "Vzpomínka" in Czech. Although I don't speak Czech I'm thinking that "vzpomínka" is something physical like a memento or souvenir rather than a memory. So I'm wondering whether they could have blown the translation of the title song and thus mis-named the entire album.

On the page listing the works by Janacek, Wikipedia translates vzpomínka as "a recollection". However, that hardly is definitive, since on the very next line they translate "Skladby v památníku Kamily Stösslové" as "Pieces in the Kamila Stösslová Album", which looks like a terrible translation.

If anyone speaks Czech, please let me know whether I'm right or they're right. It would be kinda funny if Schiff and/or ECM messed up the title.


----------



## Pugg

gHeadphone said:


> Something to listen to over the weekend


You will not be be disappointed :tiphat:


----------



## GioCar

My weekend will be devoted to Enescu's Oedipe










Never listened to it before. Inspired by science


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach: Goldberg variations
Alexandre Tharaud *

On Vinyl !!!:tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Steve Wright

I've been cheapskating on Amazon again... all of these around the £3 mark incl P+P. All well-reviewed versions of music I love (though not sure I can really justify another Brahms 3...)


----------



## Baregrass

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> View attachment 76427
> 
> Grofe - Grand Canyon Suite on 78s
> Featuring Paul Whiteman's Orchestra


That is so cool. Hope they are in good shape. I haven't played a 78 since the late 50's!


----------



## SixFootScowl

One dollar each at a local church thrift store. Wasn't planning on getting into Fleming and, in fact, was going to resell them, but after listening to the clips, I am hooked!


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> One dollar each at a local church thrift store. Wasn't planning on getting into Fleming and, in fact, was going to resell them, but after listening to the clips, I am hooked!


And so you should be.:cheers::clap::tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> And so you should be.:cheers::clap::tiphat:


I am most of the way through the first album. A unique voice that reminds me just a hint of Cecilia Bartoli (whom I prefer not listening to), but just a hint, there is something very different in Renee's voice. I maybe need to her here in a whole opera rather than in bits an pieces. The La Sonnambula parts seemed a bit overly ornate to me, great singing nonetheless, and that may be just because of what I am used to in La Sonnambula. I'll listen to the other album this afternoon.


----------



## Heliogabo

Another great release by Brilliant classics that took me by surprise:










I was looking for the DG set of this recordings but found this. Intriguing non HIP renditions that I´ll be listen to very very soon. First Zelenka addition to my collection btw, and very happy because of that.


----------



## Ariasexta

Ex-rockster turned lute player, wonderful works and performances.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

I'm enjoying the above


----------



## Pugg

​*Caballé sings Zarzuealas

Near mint L.P €2,50*


----------



## Ariasexta

On the way, not this issue, but same music and same artists under the same publisher, in XRCD format. Simply Out of Praise for this recording.


----------



## Ariasexta

Speechless.


----------



## Ariasexta

Pugg said:


> ​*Caballé sings Zarzuealas
> 
> Near mint L.P €2,50*


Spanish zarzuela, I would like to have this on CD. I am not really into LP format.


----------



## Oscarf

Beethoven Complete Masterpieces boxset from Sony classics including Zinman`s Symphony cycle with the Zurich Tonhalle, the piano concertos with Yefim Bronfman, the Zukerman-Neikrung violin sonatas,... and a lot more (60 CDs). I had most of the contents in other versions (some multiple times) but could not resist adding this to my collection for only 23 euros.


----------



## Pugg

Ariasexta said:


> Spanish zarzuela, I would like to have this on CD. I am not really into LP format.


As far as _I_ know not available in CD format just yet.


----------



## johnnysc

Couple of cheap purchases from the used bookstore.....


----------



## Oscarf

On a business trip yesterday, walked by a shop and ended purchasing Svendsen`s Symphonies # 1 and 2... should really stop buying so much music


----------



## Pugg

*Thank you Decca*
​DVD release :tiphat:


----------



## agoukass

I've been listening to the Cortot off and on for the last few days. It's wonderful playing that isn't heard anymore. The Rattle is a different story. I can't seem to get into it, but I'm sure I'll find at least one recording that will unlock the box.


----------



## Guest

Here are my latest,Mozart chamber music again Mozart and a box full of treasures.A recording of the Trout quintett with Collegium Aureum is included and it is very dear to me!I bought this realy cheap.When I sold almost al of my lp's I could not imagine how much music one can buy for so little money.The silver Swan is a beautiful set of two cd's with English madrigals.


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## SixFootScowl

I know, weird cover, but I like how it sounds and it is a great deal for $1.30 plus shipping.


----------



## bcook11uk

For me it's this beautiful box set from one of my heroes (plus I got it for an absolute bargain at a charity shop!)...










And also this, which is really rather special...


----------



## Guest

This time it is a set of two cd's with music for wind instruments.It was not easy to find and I am pleased to have it in my collection.I love the sound of the woodwinds and I certainly will buy some more in the near future.












This will be the next one


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## FLighT

Every time I think I've heard it all the radio tells me how much I haven't experience in music. This composer, new to me, has captured my attention this month:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Symphonic Haydn, Small-though-Grand Bruckner & a trip to the Movies*

*Haydn: Symphonies No.44 & 98*
Ferenc Fricsay & Kolner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester









Ferenc Fricsay is a remarkable conductor who weaves his magic spectacularly on these recordings. I especially enjoy Symphony No.44 on this disc. Energetic, graceful and paced perfectly - everything you could want in a Haydn performance.

*Bruckner: String Quintet & Quartet*
Fitzwilliam String Quartet & James Boyd (Viola)









Period strings, crystal clear recording and compelling performances make this collection a real winner and is a much stronger result than that of the Fine Arts Quartet in every way. It is a fine illustration of the difference between what separates a Good performance and and an Excellent performance.

It is easy to focus solely on Bruckner's vast Symphonies but that would be a great loss given these pieces (not to mention his Masses, etc). It is a pity Bruckner never wrote more Chamber pieces in the vein of the Quartet or Quintet but these pieces are very well represented. I'd recommend this disc to anyone curious about the pieces.

Finally, two soundtracks I stumbled upon caught my ear - Wojciech Kilar's scoring for _Bram Stoker's Dracula_ (& others including _Konig der Letzten Tage_) and Bernard Herrmann's score for _Jayne Eyre_ - both on the Naxos Label.


----------



## Azol

I did it!
Freshly unpacked. The only (usual) complain is Warner does not bother with booklets at all - a short essay and that's all. Kinda anti-climactic in contrast to the magnificent recordings this boxset contains. No conductor info, no texts, no track listings (see individual CDs instead). Bare bones. Does the music impress? You bet! Does Warner impress? I do not think so. Absolutely the same deal as with RVW's Haitink boxset.


----------



## Guest

Azol said:


> I did it!
> Freshly unpacked. The only (usual) complain is Warner does not bother with booklets at all - a short essay and that's all. Kinda anti-climactic in contrast to the magnificent recordings this boxset contains. No conductor info, no texts, no track listings (see individual CDs instead). Bare bones. Does the music impress? You bet! Does Warner impress? I do not think so. Absolutely the same deal as with RVW's Haitink boxset.
> View attachment 76919
> View attachment 76920


I bought a few months ago the same set but with booklet and track information of each disc.I think it was an older set because it has not an warner image,its a pity.


----------



## Guest

The wind music with Consortium Classicum shall have to wait because there are two other sets I just bought.It is Mozart with music for wind instruments and the pianosonatas with Uchida both in the luxery edition with red jewelcases.Yesterday,I was listening to de Larrocha (decca) KV331 and when she played the last bars of "al la turca",I had suddenly tears in my eyes.:angel:


----------



## Pugg

Arrived today :tiphat:


----------



## Scififan

I bought the complete string quartets of Beethoven played by the Vegh Quartet. The recording was made for the Haydn Society in 1952 and is in excellent mono for the ridiculously cheap price of 3.99 Euro. It is a remarkable bargain! I have the famous 1972 stereo version and this should be an interesting addition. I have only heard the first quartet but the older version clearly shows the dynamic approach of younger players. I look forward to exploring this set.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Purchased mainly for the Boulez 2nd piano sonata, but doesn't hurt that it comes with the Stravinsky/Webern/Prokofiev!

Pollini never disappoints.


----------



## science

AClockworkOrange said:


> Finally, Wojciech Kilar's scoring for _Bram Stoker's Dracula_


Really fine stuff. That film and its soundtrack were mind-opening for me in high school.

Long, long, long ago....


----------



## Dr Johnson

A bumper crop of goodies tumbling through the letterbox today:


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> A bumper crop of goodies tumbling through the letterbox today:


I've got the Elliott SQs performed by Pacifica. Knotty beasts.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Arrived today :tiphat:


Love that Rzewski.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> I've got the Elliott SQs performed by Pacifica. Knotty beasts.


Knotty _and_ dissonant according to Harold C. Schonberg.

But when in the mood for knotty and dissonant, only knotty and dissonant will do.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Knotty _and_ dissonant according to Harold C. Schonberg.
> 
> But when in the mood for knotty and dissonant, only knotty and dissonant will do.


Oh I agree. It's perfect with the Sunday morning ironing.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mondonville* X 2.


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


>


Thank you. That's the h_______ and h_______ I've seen Renee. I may bookmark it.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
It's the makeup. She looks like Julia Child in the morning.


----------



## Danilo

*Monthly purchases - Part I*

That's what i bought this month:









During the past weeks i listened via Youtube at the symphonies number 1, 3, 7 and 9 by Gustav Mahler, under the direction of Master Abbado. I was really struck by the beauty of these works (especially the symphonies nr.3 and 9... there must be something magical with these numbers...), so i decided to buy this DG box to enjoy the full cycle.









After listening the symphonies cycle directed by Master Kondrashin and the wonderful string quartet nr.8 i bought this album to deepen my knowledge of the superb composer that is Dimitri Shostakovich.









A work by LvB that seems to be very appreciated but that I, in my ignorance, I have yet to hear.









I listened to _The Rite of Spring_ under the direction of Master Levine and i will hear _Pétroucka_ for first time.


----------



## Pugg

Early Christmas present


----------



## Danilo

*Monthly purchases - Part II*









By Mozart i have listened to few (and most popular) works, like symphonies nr.40 and 41 and some of the most famous arias from his operas. This seems a good way to continue exploring.
















This was one of the first thing i heard since I started my journey into Classical music. I need to refresh my memories with some other listen.









In these weeks i really enjoyed listening to a lot of string quartets from different composers (Beethoven, Haydn, Shostakovich and Bartòk); also it's happened, during my Youtube raids, to really love a vocal work by Ligeti, _Lux Aeterna_. So i saw this cd and i thought that some string quartet by this composer would be a good listen.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven,more Beethoven and chamber music from heaven.Ashkenazy is one of the great pianists and I like this recording more than the heavy sounded orchestra with Solti.I like to listen to the "Chorfantasie" and that is one of the reasons to choose this one.Why do I love to listen to chamber music,one can sit side by side and let it come in as a friendly breeze,all the quartets,quintets,trios ,all the colours and changing of moods it is all so near as a real friend.


----------



## Vesteralen

Have not had the chance to listen to this yet, but I am really enjoying the earlier opera "Acide", so I have high hopes.


----------



## johnnysc

Latest purchases from the used book store


----------



## Iris

*Luys I Luso *

*(Light from Light)*

*Tigran Hamasyan & Yerevan State Chamber Choir*

Number of Discs: *1*

Label: *ECM*

ASIN: *B012EJBSNC*​
Hello forum I am a new user to *Talk Classical*. I am terrible with introductions and hope that it does not seem rude posting without introducing myself.

I haven't received this CD yet but judging by the reviews on *Amazon* I am looking forward to it. As I import most of my CDs from *Canada* I will have to wait a week or so it will be a long wait...


----------



## Guest

Another Mahler and these songs are much appreciated.


----------



## padraic




----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have been chipping away at my Gunter Wand boxed set which I purchased not too long ago and I have to say, he is rapidly becoming one of my favourite Conductors. He has a remarkable consistency he draws a great deal from the Orchestras under his watch. He shares many qualities which I admire in Otto Klemperer - a remarkable sense of structure and clarity - though he is anything but a clone of the Maestro.

Whilst the box in question is very thorough, it has two notable gaps which are referenced in the accompanying essay. Thanks to the _Testament_ label, two of these gaps have now been plugged - *Beethoven's Missa **Solemnis *and *Haydn's Die Schopfung.* The inclusion of the Eroica is a wonderful bonus in this instance.











​
Continuing the Choral theme, I have added a number of other works to my order. I am not a religious individual personally but I do appreciate that there is a beauty in this form of music.

The *Dvorak: Sacred Works* box on Supraphon is the next box in their Dvorak Series, one which I have collected and enjoyed greatly. It was a performance of Dvorak's Requiem which opened my ears to more Choral works (Ancerl on the DG Label). It is a mystery to me why Dvorak's Requiem is not more widely discussed but it made a mark on me. This boxed set looks very interesting indeed and the performers are all embedded in the Czech culture - Neumann, Belohlavek, Sawallisch et al.

*Bruckner: Masses 1-3 performed by Eugen Jochum* et al. has been on my wish list for a while and I have finally pulled the trigger. Jochum has an excellent way with Bruckner and samples of these pieces have been extremely promising.












​


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My next two purchases are both Piano-centric and revolve two great composers I particularly enjoy - *Camille Saint-Saens* and *Franz Schubert*.











​
One of the Piano Concertos of Saint-Saens featuring Pascal Roge & Charles Dutoit appears as a bonus on the first disc of Decca's The Analogue Years collection. I adore Saint-Saens in general and regard his Piano Concertos very highly. *Pascal Roge and Charles Dutoit* performances more than piqued my interest so I have finally taken the plunge and made the order.

*Paul Badura-Skoda's readings of Schubert's Piano Sonatas* were a blind purchase. My interest in period performance has grown from complete apathy to genuine interest in certain areas. One such area is in the Keyboard segment, thanks in a large part to Ronald Brautigam. I have grown to significantly prefer the Fortepiano in Beethoven, Mozart and Haydn but I have never heard it in Schubert.

I am not a purist by any stretch but given the results of hearing the aforementioned Composers works on the instruments they were written for, I have wondered about the results for Schubert. When I saw this set, ordering it was an easy decision. Listening to extracts on Amazon's Autorip sound interesting but I am really looking forward to listening to these properly on my HiFi when they arrive.


----------



## starthrower

I avoided string quartets for 25 years, but now I'm hooked!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Got this for less than £3 inc. p&p from 'zon marketplace - a most unexpected bargain. Robert Simpson composed little music for voice or organ and all of it is here. After a decade of collecting Robert Simpson's Hyperion recordings (which amount to 14 individual discs and a 7-disc box set and represents at least 90% of his acknowledged output) I now only need the disc of his music for brass then I'm done at last!


----------



## Pugg

​*Gounod; La Colombe*
Erin Morley, Javier Camarena, Michele Losier, Laurent Naour
Halle Orchestra, Mark Elder


----------



## SixFootScowl

Showing back because cover is pretty worthless.


----------



## Itullian

Florestan said:


> Showing back because cover is pretty worthless.


Do you have the Konwitschny set?


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> I avoided string quartets for 25 years, but now I'm hooked!











Get this...........


----------



## SixFootScowl

Itullian said:


> Do you have the Konwitschny set?


No, and a quick Amazon search shows his cycle is $32. In selecting the one above, I spend too long checking out all the many symphony 5/6 one disk sets, some 5,6,9 sets and a few 3,5,6,9 sets. I liked the Masur 3,5,6,9 set because those are my favorites but it was only at Ebay and expensive. But ultimately I was only looking for 5 and 6 and wanted something good and cheap, so a penny plus shipping did the trick. Of course I could have simply burned a 5/6 disc from one or more if my several cycles but there is no fun in that when one can browse Amazon/ebay and select something different.


----------



## DarkAngel

Even though I have the older DG set with Pletnev sound samples convince me this newest set is another level better........


----------



## DarkAngel

I have also upgraded my beloved Mravinsky DG Tchaikovsky 4-6 to Pristine XR, entrusting Andrew Rose to further illuminate these timeless works


----------



## DarkAngel

Normally don't get too excited by Bach keyboard concertos (Pinnock and others) but as usual Andreas Staier just makes these come alive like no other, very rich sounding keyboard (harpsichord)


----------



## Alfacharger

Got these three yesterday.


----------



## gHeadphone

DarkAngel said:


> I have also upgraded my beloved Mravinsky DG Tchaikovsky 4-6 to Pristine XR, entrusting Andrew Rose to further illuminate these timeless works


I have the original set, whats the XR like in comparison?


----------



## Ariasexta




----------



## Vaneyes

*Rameau* to *Schnittke*.


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven Violin Concerto


----------



## Vaneyes

Iris said:


> *Luys I Luso *
> 
> *(Light from Light)*
> 
> *Tigran Hamasyan & Yerevan State Chamber Choir*
> 
> Number of Discs: *1*
> 
> Label: *ECM*
> 
> ASIN: *B012EJBSNC*​
> Hello forum I am a new user to *Talk Classical*. I am terrible with introductions and hope that it does not seem rude posting without introducing myself.
> 
> I haven't received this CD yet but judging by the reviews on *Amazon* I am looking forward to it. As I import most of my CDs from *Canada* I will have to wait a week or so it will be a long wait...


Welcome Iris, and thank you for that informative display. Hope to see you at *Current Listening*. :tiphat:


----------



## DarkAngel

gHeadphone said:


> I have the original set, whats the XR like in comparison?


The DG release has thin boxy sound, tonally on bright side mainly because it was lacking lower mids and full bass. The XR process presents a rich full more balanced dynamic spectrum with restored lower mids and bass, also teases out some additional fine detail making listening much more enjoyable.

The Pristine website has long HQ sound samples of every release so you have good idea of what you are buying


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> Get this...........


Maybe next year? I'm overloaded with quartets now.

Just bought these.


----------



## Pugg

​Ravel;Vincent Larderet


----------



## arpeggio

starthrower said:


> I'm overloaded with quartets now.


One can never be overloaded with quartets.

Anyways I have this set. It is a great set.

My wife had to go on a trip for family business. She took this set with her to listen too on the car CD. She loved it.


----------



## Faustian

Monteverdi - L`ottavo libro de madrigali 1638


----------



## Pugg

​*Debussy/ Poulenc.
Queryas / Tharaud *


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have noted elsewhere that I was contemplating Karajan's Parsifal. I am still contemplating it however, a friend spotted copy of Boulez's recording of of the piece for £10. For that price I asked him to pick it up for me. I have listened to some excerpts online and I am looking forward to hearing the discs.









For myself however, I found this recording of an Organ transcription of Holst's The Planets. I have steadily been introducing myself to music on the Organ and I love the Planets so this will be most enjoyable when it arrives.









I have heard some mixed views on Karajan's Parsifal. Does anyone have any thoughts on the set - it carries a premium price tag so I would just like some thoughts. Beyond the Boulez noted above, I also have Kubelik's excellent recording. How is the sound on the HvK? Does it compare with some of his '70's recordings with EMI (his Parsifal Preludes there are excellent) or is it more of an overproduced slick gloss recording?


----------



## joen_cph

Some of the better recent buyings (partly already known from you-tube and other sources) include









*Schubert* _Lieder _/ Bonney / teldec









*Sumera*: _Mushroom Cantata & other vocal works _/ Kaljuste / BIS









*Janos Vajda *(1949 - ): _2 String Quartets, piano sonata, violin sonata _/Danubius4 /hungaroton









*Beethoven*: _The Late String Quartets, arranged for string orchestra _/ Tønnesen / BIS 3 CD









*Henri Desmarets*: _Grands Motets Vol. II _/ Niquet / Glossa

Includes the fabulous "De Profundis"


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## AClockworkOrange

It carried a premium price tag but after a great deal of back and forth, I have finally pulled the trigger on *Herbert von Karajan's* reading of *Wagner's Parsifal*.


----------



## Sherkel

I ordered these yesterday.


----------



## DavidA

Schubert - the three great song cycles.


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> View attachment 77324
> 
> 
> Schubert - the three great song cycles.


Just one volume ?


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> Just one volume ?


Three CDs. Mullein, Wintereisse and Swansong


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Three CDs. Mullein, Wintereisse and Swansong


I have a big box, including the one you have, plus part 2 and 3 with all the songs.
21 Disc in total, second hand for €30.00.


----------



## Pugg

Just ordered at JPC.
​and:
​


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Guest

Mozart,his complete Piano concertos with Ashkenazy.More Mozart with Brendel and Bach with the Ouvertures.


----------



## deprofundis

I bought naxos pretty box-set 10 cds called *Saints and Sinners*, The Music of medieval and renaissance europe, look awesome i know most of the composer but still few im not familiar whit, great box-set for starter or Advanced.I have hours of lisening pleasure and a nice booklet to read great job naxos! grab this if you can i recommended it.


----------



## Boothvoice

Went searching for vinyl at our city's "Friends of the library" annual sale....none to be found and the CD's were picked over..I did purchase two books - biographies of Sir Thomas Beecham and Sir John Barbirolli, both by Charles Reid....an evening of reading with some English string music in the background.


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 77386


From the CD store 2 minutes walking from our gallery. I have all of these works in other versions, but I want to hear what Suzuki does with them, given my enthusiasm for his other Bach works.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## opus55

For the Solti Wagner set I paid $70 at HPB and to my surprise all the individual operas were still in shrink wraps! The only set I already owned was the Lohengrin.


----------



## Pugg

:tiphat:


----------



## Figleaf

I haven't been buying CDs lately as I've been on an economy drive, but 78s are another matter! You never know when or whether you'll see them again. Now to get another pack of needles...


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Simon Rattle & Berliner Philharmoniker - Sibelius*








I have been eying this up for some time and in the course of pruning my collection down I have finally been able to justify ordering this set at last - albeit with some unexpected overtime at work making the decision somewhat kinder on the wallet.

The packaging is lush and well constructed. The booklet looks interesting though the decision to run each section of essay in German and English side by side as opposed to an English and German section is a little odd (to me anyhow) but that is only a minor quibble really.

I haven't tested the Blu Ray elements yet and it is something I look forward to - especially with the Blu Ray Audio element. I have a Blu Ray Player connected to my audio system to play Super Audio CDs so it will be good to put this disc through it's paces.

I have listened to the Seventh Symphony and on first listen I am pleased, the sound quality is as one would expect though it is quite a difference in approach to what I am used to hearing. I'll need more listening time to make a reasonable comment but my initial impressions are good and my curiosity is piqued.

The timing of the purchase is going to have me comparing Rattle's approach with Karajan's approach where they have recorded the same pieces. The comparison will be interesting both in terms of Conductor and in the Orchestra itself.


----------



## Vaneyes

Figleaf said:


> I haven't been buying CDs lately as I've been on an economy drive, but 78s are another matter! You never know when or whether you'll see them again. Now to get another pack of needles...


78s? You deserve a shellacking for that...that, no doubt, will mean a trip to the woodshed.


----------



## Orfeo

*Kenneth Leighton*
Complete Piano Works.
-Angela Brownridge, piano.
-->http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ano&qid=1447171137&ref_=sr_1_2&s=music&sr=1-2

I received this set just yesterday and started playing it immediately. And let me say that this is music of a very high order: consistently solid yet gripping, emotionally and pianistically wide-ranging. Fans of Ireland, Feinberg, Myaskovsky, Bridge, Walton, will rejoice what this composer has to offer. Angela playing is superlative and mesmerizing. A must get and a great introduction to this composer's music. If you already have the Margaret Fingerhut Chandos one, please do not discard it, for this set complements this Chandos album very nicely. These ladies are very much well into Leighton's idiom.

Too bad Eric Parkin has yet to complete the project he started in 1988. But this one will do!!


----------



## Figleaf

Vaneyes said:


> 78s? You deserve a shellacking for that...that, no doubt, will mean* a trip to the woodshed.*


I had to Wikipedia that one: _'Probably from the practice of taking a naughty child out of the house, to an outlying structure, for a private spanking'._ 

Aww, Vaneyes, I never knew you cared! 

Seriously though, I have been dipping a toe into the waters of 78 collecting because it's currently the only way of listening to performances that I'm desperate to hear, and which are unlikely ever to be reissued- in spite of my efforts to interest some of the historical CD companies in releasing discs devoted to important but posthumously overlooked singers. Ordinary record collectors who post out of copyright material on YouTube are doing more (and sometimes better) in this respect than the record labels, although of course they benefit from lower overheads. DIY transfers, to be shared as mp3s, are probably the wave of the future, since commercial production of classical CDs seems to be becoming uneconomical- let alone reissues of turn of the century opera singers who probably a couple of hundred living people care about!


----------



## johnnysc

Couple of purchases from a used bookstore.


----------



## Vaneyes

Figleaf said:


> I had to Wikipedia that one: _'Probably from the practice of taking a naughty child out of the house, to an outlying structure, for a private spanking'._
> 
> Aww, Vaneyes, I never knew you cared!
> 
> Seriously though, I have been dipping a toe into the waters of 78 collecting because it's currently the only way of listening to performances that I'm desperate to hear, and which are unlikely ever to be reissued- in spite of my efforts to interest some of the historical CD companies in releasing discs devoted to important but posthumously overlooked singers. Ordinary record collectors who post out of copyright material on YouTube are doing more (and sometimes better) in this respect than the record labels, although of course they benefit from lower overheads. DIY transfers, to be shared as mp3s, are probably the wave of the future, since commercial production of classical CDs seems to be becoming uneconomical- let alone reissues of turn of the century opera singers who probably a couple of hundred living people care about!


Fig, my only partially successful puns ('shellac' and 'Wood') meant no disrespect for 78 listening. As a wee one, I recall many happy hours of such listening at my grandparents. Cheers! :tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

In case you're feeling bad about missing those puns, Figleaf, I should mention that I missed a Niels Bohr/bore pun on the boring pictures thread. I had to go back a day or two later and give it a like when I finally got it.


----------



## Figleaf

Blancrocher said:


> In case you're feeling bad about missing those puns, Figleaf, I should mention that I missed a Niels Bohr/bore pun on the boring pictures thread. I had to go back a day or two later and give it a like when I finally got it.


Haha, I even had to Google Niels Bohr to see whether he was an actual person or just a fictitious character in an episode of The Simpsons. Needless to say, most of Futurama goes right over my head! 

Back on topic: my latest CD purchase, though it's a couple of months old now, is this compilation of Jules Bastin recordings, released after his sudden death in 1996. The recordings range from the 1950s when his voice was at its most beautiful to the 90s, when he was still in fine form, and the repertoire ranges from Broadway show tunes to Wagner and Mussorgsky. It even includes a spoken word track, in which the great bass recites Walloon poetry!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Beethoven*: Symphony No. 9 (Tennstedt)
*Debussy*: La Mer, Jeux, Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, Nocturnes, Printemps, Images pour Orchestra (Dutoit/Montreal)

I love my "The Debussy Edition", the orchestral performances by Boulez/Cleveland are phenomenal and revelatory in some instances, but I need some variety every once in a while. So Charles Dutoit/Montreal it is!


----------



## Pugg

DiesIraeCX said:


> *Beethoven*: Symphony No. 9 (Tennstedt)


This is such a fine recording.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*José Vianna da Motta*; Symphony 'A Pátria', Op. 13

Present from a friend.
Going to play it in a minute .

22 april 1868, Sao Tomé, Sao Tomé en Principe
Died 1 juni 1948


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Something out and something in...*

Continuing with some restructuring of my collection, I have thinned out some of my collection and added some new discs. Thinning out areas of my collection has helped me focus and made me rethink what I purchase.

Anyway, with Christmas shopping finished and a little overtime funds remains from my Sibelius purchase (which finally arrived yesterday), I made a few orders which would otherwise have been made later.

My appreciation of some of Karajan's works have informed the first three of my purchases. 











​I have been listening to a lot of *Sibelius* recently and this has been on my wish list for a while. Starting to listen to Rattle's Berlin recordings has also inspired me to listen to *Karajan's* recordings too. This will make for some interesting listening.

The *Schumann* comes in as a replacement for Robin Ticciati's cycle which did absolutely nothing for me. I have listened to samples of Karajan's Schumann and found a copy of the set for less that £10 so I made the purchase. Essentially, it was a a straight swap in terms of value and I know already that I much prefer it to the Ticciati recordings.









Beethoven is an area I have somewhat downsized recently. I may be getting either the Bohm or Kletzki cycles for Christmas so I wasn't planning on adding any more Beethoven for the foreseeable future.

However, I have been listening to *Karajan's Beethoven Symphonies* from the '50's with the Philharmonia and I really enjoyed them. I have said frequently that the '80's cycle repulsed me and I am indifferent on the '70's cycle but I have not actually heard *the '60's cycle*.

I suspected that I would like the cycle as:
a) It would have fewer of Karajan's quirks which crept in over the intervening years
b) The Orchestra would not have been as overhauled and remoulded as it would naturally become with the passing of time - it would not have drifted completely from it's former sound under Furtwängler and (briefly) Celibidache. That is to say the presence of older musicians would maintained a touchstone with the Orchestra's traditional sound - however limited that trace may be - in conjunction with Karajan's own stamp. Simply put - the sound of an Orchestra mid-transition from what it was to what it would become.

I finally made time looked on YouTube and listened to Samples online where I could and I liked what I heard. When I spotted a copy for £12 I decided to pull the trigger.

Bohm & Kletzki remain on the cards depending on Christmas but barring any other releases of Tennstedt recordings from the London Philharmonic Orchestra archives, I won't buying any more recordings of Beethoven's Symphonies.









Another area of listening which has become increasingly active recently for myself alongside Sibelius is *Dvorak*. I cannot understand why his earlier Symphonies are so overlooked. Along with Ancerl, I have enjoyed Kertesz's recording of Dvorak's Requiem for some time but I have never heard *Kertesz*'s performances of the Symphonies.

After a little time on YouTube, I quickly made the purchase of this cycle. The London Symphony Orchestra sound fantastic on these recordings.








Finally, I ordered *Rebel's* *Les Elemens. *This is, I believe, the recording from which a movement called 'Chaos' was played recently on BBC Radio 3. I had never previously heard of the Composer or the piece but this hooked me in instantly. Rebel is a Composer I will explore further in due course.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^^^^^^with Les Elemens, Rebel certainly lived up to his name! Heh heh heh......


----------



## Pugg

Bolet: The Columbia / RCA years


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> Bolet: The Columbia / RCA years


I've got this. A good box.


----------



## Celloman

This came in the mail the other day:

Works of Igor Stravinsky










And I just purchased this:

Vaughan Williams - Sancta Civitas; Dona Nobis Pacem

LSO; Richard Hickox


----------



## Open Lane

Been listening to a lot of piano oriented music lately. Recently obtained Schubert's sonata's. Also have Scriabin's sonata's on the way. And also Debussey's (sorry if I spelled it wrong) piano music. Also purchased a CD of Chopin's Sonata's earlier today.


----------



## opus55

Delibes ballet highlights on a two disc set. It was the most interesting item in the clearance section.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Lara St. John - Shiksa









Haven't listened yet, so I can't comment...

...but I'm sure it's good!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Moving out beyond Beethoven and Mendelssohn in the symphonic world with this purchase:


----------



## brotagonist

I''m unofficially collecting musical renderings of the Faust tale. I have a handful and have just committed to these (hopefully arriving by early December!):









Gounod Faust
Rizzi/Welsh National

There are numerous versions available, but I think, having read the reviews I did, and sampled a bit, that this will be a fine choice. I also got a used like new copy for $12 plus shipping, so how could I say NO?










Boito Mefistofele
de Fabritiis/National Philharmonic

There weren't as many reviews to go on, but these few were all 5* and  Marschallin Blair said she has this one  The samples sound great. New $16 plus shipping.


----------



## sospiro

brotagonist said:


> I''m unofficially collecting musical renderings of the Faust tale. I have a handful and have just committed to these (hopefully arriving by early December!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gounod Faust
> Rizzi/Welsh National
> 
> There are numerous versions available, but I think, having read the reviews I did, and sampled a bit, that this will be a fine choice. I also got a used like new copy for $12 plus shipping, so how could I say NO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boito Mefistofele
> de Fabritiis/National Philharmonic
> 
> There weren't as many reviews to go on, but these few were all 5* and  Marschallin Blair said she has this one  The samples sound great. New $16 plus shipping.


I have both these, excellent choices!!


----------



## Itullian

Florestan said:


> Moving out beyond Beethoven and Mendelssohn in the symphonic world with this purchase:


Get the Schumann symphonies too. 
And Schubert's 9th, the great.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Itullian said:


> Get the Schumann symphonies too.
> And Schubert's 9th, the great.


In due time. About a year ago I listened to symphonies from a hand full of composers other than Beethoven. Among them I felt that Brahms was pretty good, but just wasn't going on my radar yet because I was very involved in Beethoven.

Meanwhile I got into the Mendelssohn symphonies (they were not in that hand full I checked out), but don't listen to them all that much. Mahler is nice but seems a bit too modern for me (saw his 1st live and it was great though). Yet I may slowly be getting drawn into Mahler with the live concert I saw and that I have Waltraud Meier (one of my favorite female singers) singing some Mahler both on disk and DVD.

But this Brahms seems very compatible with my Beethovenish symphonic listening tendencies--it also fulfilled my perceived need to buy stuff online. I seem to get anxiety if I don't have CDs coming in the mail (ha, 4 sets in the mail right now). Can't stop. Don't want to stop. Too much fun.


----------



## Itullian

Florestan said:


> In due time. About a year ago I listened to symphonies from a hand full of composers other than Beethoven. Among them I felt that Brahms was pretty good, but just wasn't going on my radar yet because I was very involved in Beethoven.
> 
> Meanwhile I got into the Mendelssohn symphonies (they were not in that hand full I checked out), but don't listen to them all that much. Mahler is nice but seems a bit too modern for me (saw his 1st live and it was great though). Yet I may slowly be getting drawn into Mahler with the live concert I saw and that I have Waltraud Meier (one of my favorite female singers) singing some Mahler both on disk and DVD.
> 
> But this Brahms seems very compatible with my Beethovenish symphonic listening tendencies--it also fulfilled my perceived need to buy stuff online. I seem to get anxiety if I don't have CDs coming in the mail (ha, 4 sets in the mail right now). Can't stop. Don't want to stop. Too much fun.


The Brahms and Schumann are my favorite symphonies. Along with Schubert's 9th.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Itullian said:


> The Brahms and Schumann are my favorite symphonies. Along with Schubert's 9th.


 Seems they have a box set that is both Brahms and Schumann symphonies (complete I think). There also is a box set of complete Brahms and Beethoven symphonies with Klemperer and Kempe conducting. That one is only $20 shipped used, but I have plenty of Beethoven cycles.


----------



## omega

Second-hand set:








Looking forward to a Parsifal weekend!!!


----------



## Baregrass

Grizzled Ghost said:


> Lara St. John - Shiksa
> 
> View attachment 77544
> 
> 
> Haven't listened yet, so I can't comment...
> 
> ...but I'm sure it's good!


They had a short mention of it on the violinist dot com recently.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


From now on: Janowitz, full steam ahead Florestan?


----------



## Pugg

Gonna be delivered between 10.00 and 12.00 AM today :clap:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> From now on: Janowitz, full steam ahead Florestan?


I do need more Janowitz!


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> I do need more Janowitz!


I know you would. :cheers: ( Non alcoholic)


----------



## Steve Wright

A Caspar David Friedrich double for me yesterday.













(Is it daft to KNOW that something's going to be a favourite before you've even heard it? That's the way I feel about both these. 3 of my favourite Beethoven sonatas, played by a pianist I much admire, and I just LOVE that cover).


----------



## DavidA

My wife has bought me this for Christmas. Van Cliburn complete edition. Gotta wait till then though!


----------



## DavidA

Florestan said:


> I do need more Janowitz!


Haydn Creation / Karajan


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> My wife has bought me this for Christmas. Van Cliburn complete edition. Gotta wait till then though!
> 
> View attachment 77583


You are going to love this set :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

DavidA said:


> Haydn Creation / Karajan


Except for Creation I went with sung in English. I do have Janowitz in a Messiah sung in German.

Now I just stopped by Dearborn Music today and grabbed a second Egmont:










A shame I bought the 4 Brahm's symphonies with Karajan yesterday because they had the same exact set used at Dearborn Music for the same price as I paid (counting shipping) on Amazon. Always prefer supporting my local music store.


----------



## Guest

Drifting away to heaven.....the music is so gloriously wonderful !


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Musica Antiqua Köln and Reinhard Goebel

Georg Philipp Telemann


----------



## senza sordino

Prokofiev Symphony no 6 and the revised version of symphony no 4
View attachment 77644

This is the fourth and final cd in the complete symphony cycle


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Sonata

Florestan said:


>


Nice! I think (outside of Elias) that Mendelssohn's sacred music is very underrated


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## SixFootScowl

Sonata said:


> Nice! I think (outside of Elias) that Mendelssohn's sacred music is very underrated


And then with Elias, I only had the one sung in English. I found this looking for music featuring soprano Krisztina Laki and was pleased to see her on a Mendelssohn Symphony #2. I could have gotten just that for $2.80 but figured for $12 to get this whole set since she is on it. Janet Baker is on there too, I think for the Psalms in the second part of Disk 6.


----------



## Guest

Another 4 cd's with Gregorian church music.I do love this music and I am glad that I have this set along with the Wiener Hofburgkapelle and the monks of Clervaux,a monastery in Luxemburg.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Wagner*: _Tristan und Isolde_ (Carlos Kleiber/Staatskapelle Dresden)

!!!

I hope Mr. Woodduck approves.

I have read quite a few reviews which do not have great things to say about Kollo, that aside, I greatly enjoyed Kleiber's orchestral clarity and energy.


----------



## Cosmos

Was at the Symphony Center yesterday for a concert [was a lot of fun] and as part of my usual tradition I had to pick up a new CD. I decided to grab a copy of one of my all time favorite works:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Florestan said:


>


Ha ha, the joke is on me. This arrived today, I gleefully ripped it to put on my player, and when I went to drag and drop the folder, I saw that I already had purchased this one back in August.


----------



## Pugg

​This one arrived yesterday.
On vinyl, 4 sites, so luxurious :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cosmos said:


> Was at the Symphony Center yesterday for a concert [was a lot of fun] and as part of my usual tradition I had to pick up a new CD. I decided to grab a copy of one of my all time favorite works:


No one does better Mahler than Boulez.


----------



## Dawood

It's Christmas soon, folks. I've purchased my wife a selection of Arvo Part CDs and the Adam's Passion blu-ray. She does love Part. Personally I'm resisting his Arvopartness so it doesn't become a 'bowling ball' present :lol:


----------



## Guest

Just bought these sets.The Shostakovich symphonies and the string quartets of Beethoven.


----------



## Pugg

traverso said:


> Just bought these sets.The Shostakovich symphonies and the string quartets of Beethoven.
> View attachment 77756
> View attachment 77757


Go one big spender.
Did you find the Christmas Concertgebouw orkest already?


----------



## violadude

I got this a while ago, used an Amazon gift card I got for my birthday.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> I got this a while ago, used an Amazon gift card I got for my birthday.
> 
> View attachment 77779


Much CDs 
So Britten
Such boats
Amaze
Wow


----------



## Scififan

I added the Endellion Quartet's complete cycle of Beethoven's Quartets, quintets and fragments to my collection.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Go one big spender.
> Did you find the Christmas Concertgebouw orkest already?


Good Day Sir,no I have not.What I Have are the matinees on dvd.The cd's seems to have a better sound ? I bought the dvd"s for 25 dollar wich is quite cheap.There are now matinees on blueray but I do not know if there is any sound improvement.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

traverso said:


> Good Day Sir,no I have not.What I Have are the matinees on dvd.The cd's seems to have a better sound ? I bought the dvd"s for 25 dollar wich is quite cheap.There are now matinees on blueray but I do not know if there is any sound improvement.:tiphat:
> View attachment 77785
> View attachment 77786


I don't have the DVD's so I can't help you there, I saw the CD box in a second hand shop for €50.00 ;
I think they know what they are selling from time to time 
If you want I can look at the condition for you.
Do P.M then.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I don't have the DVD's so I can't help you there, I saw the CD box in a second hand shop for €50.00 ;
> I think they know what they are selling from time to time
> If you want I can look at the condition for you.
> Do P.M then.


I send you a message but I do not know if I did it the right way.I send you 3 PM but I hope you will react here tomorrow.I am interested!:lol:


----------



## Baregrass

Pugg said:


> ​This one arrived yesterday.
> On vinyl, 4 sites, so luxurious :tiphat:


I want it! Maybe if I drop the right hints to my wife??


----------



## Morimur

Pulled the trigger a few minutes ago...


----------



## Pugg

Baregrass said:


> I want it! Maybe if I drop the right hints to my wife??


It is also on CD if that suits you better ore you don't like vinyl


----------



## starthrower

violadude said:


> I got this a while ago, used an Amazon gift card I got for my birthday.
> 
> View attachment 77779


That 37 disc set has also been broken into four smaller boxes. I have 2 sets totally 14 CDs. And Warner confuses things putting their logo on EMI recordings.

Picked up this older edition w/ libretto for 4 dollars.


----------



## Guest

Gloria Coates

Indian Sounds (Symphony No 8)
and other works

Various performers.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rosanna Carteri* .
Thanks to DavidA:tiphat:


----------



## Easy Goer

Howard Hanson


----------



## Guest

Always searching and again a fine result.The beloved concertgebouw orchestra with Sheherazade conducted by Kondrashin.A very fine sounded recording.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

starthrower said:


> That 37 disc set has also been broken into four smaller boxes. I have 2 sets totally 14 CDs. And Warner confuses things putting their logo on EMI recordings.
> 
> Picked up this older edition w/ libretto for 4 dollars.


I really want Daniel Harding to record more Britten....especially Albert Herring considering the magic he brought to Turn of the Screw.


----------



## Didnasker

Purchased this las week: The Wigmore Hall Recital (Schubert/Mendelssohn/Brahms: Works For Cello)

Maria Joao Pires is just incredible.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A few purchases have finally arrived:

These have been on my radar for some time. After looking at Bohm & Kletzki's Beethoven Cycles over the last few weeks, I decided I could not justify *another* Beethoven Symphony Cycle at present without thinning down the number of sets I presently have.

Instead I chose to start my exploration of *Charles Stanford and Hubert Parry*.

My starting points are as follows based on how I discovered them - Symphonically in the case of Parry and with some wonderful Chamber pieces with Stanford.

I will be branching out more in due course with both of these composers whose music has me hooked.


























​Likewise, *Brugge's Schubert* has been on my wish list for some time so I have finally pulled the trigger on it. Unfortunately, on initial listen it doesn't match the quality of his Beethoven but I may be being too critical on my initial listen. I need more listening time with this one to give it a fair chance.

That said, Gunter Wand's Schubert which came included in his (Wand') box set and has been in my recent listening sets the bar very highly. It grabbed me on first listen. I'll be listening more in due course.


----------



## starthrower

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I really want Daniel Harding to record more Britten....especially Albert Herring considering the magic he brought to Turn of the Screw.


I've heard the Collins recording re-issued on Naxos, and led by Steuart Bedford is top notch. Same for their edition of ...Screw.
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=62508


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> *Thank you Decca*
> ​DVD release :tiphat:


Very happy, this arrived yesterday:clap:


----------



## Stirling

Itis Vinyl Day at Barnes and Nobles. I am sure there is some kind of inducement to take part in the orgy of consumption.


----------



## Scififan

I feel it is high time that I get a good modern version of Beethoven's String Quartets. Hence, I bought the set by the Endellion Quartet which also contains the quintets and and other works not usually included in the official list of the 16 String Quartets. I am very pleased with the set both in terms of sound and interpretation. 

Perhaps some might also be interested in a very moderately priced iTunes App which contains the complete set as played by the Amadeus Quartet. The App sync-scrolls the sheet music on screen as the Quartet plays.


----------



## Pugg

​*Korngold; Songs.*
_Jarnot/ Pieczonka.
Reinild Mees on the piano _


----------



## Guest

Ding Dong! Merrily on High,one of the Carols on this new cd.
I just uploaded for the first time a video without images.It took me a long time to figure out how to manage it.The reason is that this lullaby from William Byrd moves me very deeply.I could not help it to weep when I heard it for the first time in a small cabine of a musicshop.I like to share it here.











Lullaby William Byrd Anthony Rooly


----------



## gHeadphone

Ive bought so much stuff in the last 2 weeks. This from New York:


----------



## brotagonist

I was pretty serious, when I recently decided that 46 albums in 2015 was enough. I even have a wish list for 2016 begun (includes Unsuk Chin and Edward Elgar, so far, but not sure about which works, for the latter). Anyway, I decided to get a 47th album in 2015.

I have loved Tchaikovsky's Symphonies since I first got them back in the early '90s. I never knew there was a missing one, the Manfred, until about 2 years ago. Yes, I realize that it is neither strictly a symphony, nor strictly a tone poem, but it's called a symphony, so my collection is incomplete 

I was considering Jurowski/LPO and Petrenko/Royal Liverpool as well as the one I got. I am always a little hesitant about live recordings (are there any audience noises?), which made me slightly favour the Petrenko over Jurowski. However, I had also heard samples of the Pletnev/Russian National, which I loved. Curiously, some reviewers were quite negative about this latter one, despite it having been awarded Penguin's 3 stars. Then, I saw (thanks, Mahlerian!) that the Pletnev has been reissued in a package with two other discs, significantly reducing the price per disc to under $8! And I finally even have a recording of the 1812 Overture, a recording I still have not replaced from my old LP collection


----------



## Guest

brotagonist said:


> And I finally even have a recording of the 1812 Overture, a recording I still have not replaced from my old LP collection


At last some gunfire at home !


----------



## Guest

Morimur said:


> Pulled the trigger a few minutes ago...


Let me know how you like this one, Lope. I've put it on my amazon mp3 wishlist [given the greater price of CDs, I save most of my CD fund for NEOS discs right now...].


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Very happy, this arrived yesterday:clap:


I thought you had everything by RF. That's a very late acquisition for last year's release.


----------



## Vaneyes

Morimur said:


> Pulled the trigger a few minutes ago...


Cheery Xmas album cover.


----------



## Vaneyes

traverso said:


> Good Day Sir,no I have not.What I Have are the matinees on dvd.The cd's seems to have a better sound ? I bought the dvd"s for 25 dollar wich is quite cheap.There are now matinees on blueray but I do not know if there is any sound improvement.:tiphat:
> View attachment 77785
> View attachment 77786


I haven't seen mention of a Blu-ray set. Do you have a link?

I only know of 1999 Philips CDs (9) and Eurovision DVDs (4) 2006. The latter is supposedly better sound than the CDs. It contains 2, 4, 5 track, but the most that come up is 4 track, described as Quadraphonic by a Dutch reviewer...unless my Google translation was all wrong. :tiphat:


----------



## Morimur

nathanb said:


> Let me know how you like this one, Lope. I've put it on my amazon mp3 wishlist [given the greater price of CDs, I save most of my CD fund for NEOS discs right now...].


Will do. Eagerly anticipating its arrival.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> I haven't seen mention of a Blu-ray set. Do you have a link?
> 
> I only know of 1999 Philips CDs (9) and Eurovision DVDs (4) 2006. The latter is supposedly better sound than the CDs. It contains 2, 4, 5 track, but the most that come up is 4 track, described as Quadraphonic by a Dutch reviewer...unless my Google translation was all wrong. :tiphat:


http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=109109
http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=109120
:tiphat:


----------



## Baregrass

Pugg said:


> It is also on CD if that suits you better ore you don't like vinyl


Thanks Pugg, It is vinyl for me but it is a little on the expensive side but that seems to be what new vinyl is going for these days and Deutche Grammaphon is turning out some good quality.


----------



## Sonata

gHeadphone said:


> Ive bought so much stuff in the last 2 weeks. This from New York:


My favorite Tristan recording!


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

AClockworkOrange said:


> ...and with some wonderful Chamber pieces by Stanford....
> 
> View attachment 77854
> 
> View attachment 77855
> View attachment 77856
> 
> ​


Just last week I got the second of those three Stanford discs − with Piano Trio #2 and Piano Quartet #1.

It's really great! I'm definitely gonna pick up the other two discs soon!


----------



## Pugg

Baregrass said:


> Thanks Pugg, It is vinyl for me but it is a little on the expensive side but that seems to be what new vinyl is going for these days and Deutche Grammaphon is turning out some good quality.


Really not to rub it in but the sound is amazing, as are the new re-release from Decca :tiphat:


----------



## Sonata

Incredibly beautiful and spiritual. I love this album.


----------



## gHeadphone

Sonata said:


> My favorite Tristan recording!


I was torn between Bohm and Kleiber, ive yet to unwrap it, looking forward to that!


----------



## Eramirez156

*Carl Nielsen gets some love*

This anniversary year Sibelius has had multiple historical box sets issued, Nielsen on the other hand has had to wait til now with *danacord 's* 30 CD box set of historical recordings.









I just ordered it.

Details http://www.danacord.dk/frmsets/records/801-830-r.html


----------



## Guest

Sorabji
Transcendental Meditations 44-62 and 63-71.

Fredrik Ullen.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Beethoven*: _Missa Solemnis_ (Klemperer)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

dogen said:


> Sorabji
> Transcendental Meditations 44-62 and 63-71.
> 
> Fredrik Ullen.


Well...you spent your money on it and I didn't :lol:

Nah, I think Sorabji is fantastic, just not stuff I listen to often.


----------



## Guest

Schumann,I love his songs , the singing is outstanding and that also counts for the pianoplaying of Ashkenazy .


----------



## Mahlerian

Sony's Ligeti Edition.


----------



## Dawood

Went to London at the weekend and returned with...









Jordi Savall and his crew just bringing the big baroque sound to my undeserving ear holes... A real delight.

Two cheap as chips - in the sale - Mozart instrumental CDs from the Philips collection









Another Robert Wilson directed Gluck opera - really looking forward to getting involved with that one.

And finally









Mozart's early singspiel. A solid piece of entertainment from a more innocent time: the 1980's


----------



## Guest

I just ordered this one.Not a new recording but with a boys choir as I was a member of a boys choir myself and singing in the church.The pace is slow but I like it this way.I cannot listen to a speed contest.Let it breath !


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

British Works For Cello & Piano Vol 3


----------



## Tedski

Dang. Looks like someone pulled the trigger on the cover model. 



Morimur said:


> Pulled the trigger a few minutes ago...


----------



## Sonata

Was browsing through some older threads here on French Baroque. This had actually been recommended to me a year ago and I hadn't seen it. So of course I felt duty bound to download it the other day


----------



## Sonata

Dawood said:


> Went to London at the weekend and returned with...
> 
> View attachment 78054
> 
> 
> Jordi Savall and his crew just bringing the big baroque sound to my undeserving ear holes... A real delight.
> 
> Two cheap as chips - in the sale - Mozart instrumental CDs from the Philips collection
> 
> View attachment 78055
> 
> 
> Another Robert Wilson directed Gluck opera - really looking forward to getting involved with that one.
> 
> And finally
> 
> View attachment 78056
> 
> 
> Mozart's early singspiel. A solid piece of entertainment from a more innocent time: the 1980's


Very nice haul!


----------



## Boothvoice

AClockworkOrange said:


> A few purchases have finally arrived:
> 
> These have been on my radar for some time. After looking at Bohm & Kletzki's Beethoven Cycles over the last few weeks, I decided I could not justify *another* Beethoven Symphony Cycle at present without thinning down the number of sets I presently have.
> 
> Instead I chose to start my exploration of *Charles Stanford and Hubert Parry*.
> 
> My starting points are as follows based on how I discovered them - Symphonically in the case of Parry and with some wonderful Chamber pieces with Stanford.
> 
> I will be branching out more in due course with both of these composers whose music has me hooked.
> View attachment 77852
> View attachment 77854
> 
> View attachment 77855
> View attachment 77856
> 
> ​Likewise, *Brugge's Schubert* has been on my wish list for some time so I have finally pulled the trigger on it. Unfortunately, on initial listen it doesn't match the quality of his Beethoven but I may be being too critical on my initial listen. I need more listening time with this one to give it a fair chance.
> 
> That said, Gunter Wand's Schubert which came included in his (Wand') box set and has been in my recent listening sets the bar very highly. It grabbed me on first listen. I'll be listening more in due course.
> 
> View attachment 77853


I love Bruggen's Schubert., especially the unfinished 8th. Give them another chance.


----------



## Pugg

Dawood said:


> Went to London at the weekend and returned with...
> 
> Two cheap as chips - in the sale - Mozart instrumental CDs from the Philips collection
> 
> View attachment 78055
> 
> 
> Another Robert Wilson directed Gluck opera - really looking forward to getting involved with that one.
> 
> And finally
> 
> View attachment 78056
> 
> 
> Mozart's early singspiel. A solid piece of entertainment from a more innocent time: the 1980's


I had the Gluck , sold it back to the second hand shop.


----------



## Guest

Just find and ordered.


----------



## Pugg

​Just bought this for €5.00
Couldn't resist


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Boothvoice said:


> I love Bruggen's Schubert., especially the unfinished 8th. Give them another chance.


I will in due course Boothvoice. I have listened to Symphonies 1 & 4 in Brüggen's set and found them to be enjoyable so I will certainly work my way through the cycle


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​Just bought this for €5.00
> Couldn't resist


 Her Mozart playing is also very special.


----------



## Pugg

Just arrived:

​
:clap:


----------



## Guest

Sorabji
100 Transcendental Studies 26-43.

Fredrik Ullen.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Sonata said:


> Was browsing through some older threads here on French Baroque. This had actually been recommended to me a year ago and I hadn't seen it. So of course I felt duty bound to download it the other day


That disc looks very similar to this disc, which I absolutely adore:










I'll have to check out the Rameau disc. Sampson is officially a favorite.


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> ​Just bought this for €5.00
> Couldn't resist


You're in for a treat! This is a great set.


----------



## Pugg

​
Latest purchase :clap:


----------



## DavidA

Chopin Piano Concertos Zimermann / Giulini

Horowitz live at the Met 1981

Couple of quid each. Playing electrifying!


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> ​Just bought this for €5.00
> Couldn't resist


Bet you couldn't resist it!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Today I bought:







Schubert - Symphony no. 8 "unfinished" and Symphony no. 5.
Concertgebouw Orchestra. Conducted by Leonard Bernstein. 
I'm tired of listening music on Spotify all the time, so now that I have more money than usual I bought a CD. Hope to buy another one soon! I have plans to enlarge my small music collection.


----------



## MagneticGhost

I was looking at my collection recently and realised it really needed some more 
Berlioz.





























Happy Days


----------



## Steve Wright

All Schumann's chamber pieces (it says here), in well-reviewed performances (by French musicians for the Erato label, 1980s) at a fine price.
The only Schumann chamber pieces I know so far are his Piano Quintet (Jando/Kodalys) and Trios (Florestan), but I enjoy both enormously (alongside all his wonderful solo piano work), so am looking fwd to hearing more.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Feldman*: _Rothko Chapel_
*Satie*: _Gnossienne #1, #3, #4 - Ogive #1, #2_
*Cage*: _In a Landscape, Four, Ear for Ear, Five_

*Horowitz plays Scarlatti, Mozart, Scriabin, Rachmaninoff, Liszt, Chopin, Schumann*


----------



## starthrower

Just bought three operas.

Schrecker-Der Ferne Klang on Capriccio
Schreker-Der Schatzgraber on Challenge
Hartmann-Simplicius Simplicissimus on BR Klassik


----------



## Guest

I have the digital and analoge recordings of the Schubert sonatas,impromptus....In the two duo Philips was the Hungarian melody not included.It is a wonderful piece and I like the older recording more than the new one.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

It was the book Point counter point written by Aldous Huxley that I was reading about 40 years ago that made me listen to the late string quartets by Beethoven.The 132 stringquartet was mentioned in the book and I got curious and bought the Lasalle recording.At last I have them now back with the beautiful "Heiliger Dankgesang".


----------



## arpeggio

*Reger*






​
Purchased because I was unfamiliar with Reger music.

In our October concert our orchestra performed his _Variation and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart_: http://www.talkclassical.com/30292-pieces-have-blown-you-29.html?highlight=reger#post940008

As a result I purchased this recording to learn more about his music: http://www.talkclassical.com/30292-pieces-have-blown-you-32.html?highlight=reger#post973004

Although Reger is not considered a major composer he wrote some outstanding music.

For additional information see: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1165395


----------



## arpeggio

​
I got this set because it had all sort of interesting 18th and early 19th century music I was not familiar with. Of course I have several recordings of the Mozart _Clarinet Concerto_. I was unfamiliar with the works of Stamitz and Krommer. I particularly liked the Stamitz _Basset Horn Concerto_.

One of the points I have tried to make concerning classical music is how we react to it depends on out experiences: http://www.talkclassical.com/12695-do-you-think-classical-7.html?highlight=dewey#post627352

Interesting experience I had with this recording that relates to this. One of my friends is a retired clarinetist with the United States Navy Band. One of the finest musicians I know. When we were driving to orchestra rehearsal I thought he would be interested in this so I was playing some of the CD's on the car stereo. He was not impressed with Ms. Meyer's playing and was very critical of it. It sounded great to me but he was hearing stuff that I was not.

For additional information see:http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=808209


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich Symphony No. 4. Myung-Whun Chung/Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## Easy Goer

Stravinsky - Complete Works for Violin and Piano from 1987-88. Olli Mustonen & Isabelle Van Keulen.


----------



## Gouldanian

Endless fun...


----------



## Selby

The new Stephen Hough:









The 5 Eric Le Sage releases of Faure's piano chamber music has finally been boxed-up!:









Very excited about both purchases.


----------



## Easy Goer

Henryk Górecki - Symphony #3. Trying something new sells for $0.01 used.


----------



## Gouldanian

And no, not just because of her looks... I also happen to love her interpretation of the 2nd concerto. It's not flawless but it's very special.


----------



## DavidA

Venetian Vespers / McCreesh

Schubert Sonata D960 / Curzon


----------



## Biwa

Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber - Rosary Sonatas 
Rachel Podger

Michael Praetorius - Complete Organ Works
Friedhelm Flamme

The Wonders of the World - An English Masque
Miriam Allen / Echo du Danube


----------



## MrTortoise

DavidA said:


> Venetian Vespers / McCreesh
> 
> Schubert Sonata D960 / Curzon


The McCreesh Vespers was an impulse buy for me at a second-hand shop and one of my favorite shot in the dark purchases. So much good music and it makes for a wonderful experience listening to the entire disc.


----------



## MrTortoise

The complete Bach Cantatas with Ton Koopman and the Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra and Choir.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Adrian Boult: From Bach to Wagner*








I have been listening to a lot of Adrian Boult lately interpreting works by Composers including Holst, Parry, Simpson, Elgar & Bax and this got me thinking about the fact that it all seems to be British music. I have been looking at this set some time, investigating on YouTube and I have finally picked it up for less than £10.

Presently, I am listing to my first disc from the set - CD8 - Brahms' Symphony No.1 the Variations on a theme by Haynd Op.56a. I really enjoyed the performance and the Variations... is proving to be an interesting performance too. It will be an interesting box to explore - it looks every bit the equal of the three other EMI bored releases of Boult's recordings.

*Beethoven: Symphonies*
Paul Kletzki & the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra







I also finally bit the bullet on this Beethoven Cycle. I wavered between this and Karl Bohm's but opted for Kletzki in the end as I could not justify both. This won't arrive until tomorrow unfortunately but I have explored enough on YouTube to have a good idea of what to expect.

*Victorian Concert Overtures*
Lloyd-Jones & the English Northern Philharmonia







I have wanted this for some time but for one reason or another never picked it up. I found this copy for £3 and I have to say it is an absolute steal for the price. A really rewarding disc of works. I love collections such as this as they introduce Composers and Works which one would otherwise not discover or not necessarily take a chance and explore.

*Weber: Piano Concertos No.1 & No.2. Konzertstuck*
Nikolai Demidenko, Sir Charles Mackerras & Scottish Chamber Orchestra








This was also on sale for £5 and it is an excellent set of performances - they have become my favourite performances of these Concertos. Hyperion's series of Concerto Recordings - the Romantic Piano/Violin/Cello - are absolutely incredible and this disc lives up to the previous 3-4 volumes I have picked up.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Parry & Stanford exploration continues*
































​
My introduction to *Charles* *Stanford's *music was through the Chamber Medium, one he held dear and is the path I am broadly exploring for the moment. Then addition of music for Violin & Piano as well as String Quartets follows on from my present listening of Piano Trios & Quartets.

I noted in my previous post how much I value Hyperion's Concerto series and the instalments here are most welcome indeed. This introduces an element of Stanford's Symphonic work.

In York, I spotted a copy of Stanford's Requiem performed by Adrian Leaper and the National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland et al. I have heard samples of this performance and snapped it up. I don't have a picture as yet plus the picture limit is five.
*
Hubert Parry* on the hand, I discovered through his Symphonies, performed by the some of the same forces as the majority of works on this Chandos release - the London Philharmonic under the baton of Matthias Bamert. The excellent Richard Hickox also appears here too.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## starthrower

From Presto Classical:

Nimbus - NI5668 Webern: The Complete Works for String Quartet and String Trio
Nimbus - NI5821 Wellesz: String Quartets -Artis Quartett 
Naxos - 8572807 Bacewicz: Complete String Quartets, Vol 2
Decca - 4754872 Varèse: The Complete Works Chailly 
Capriccio - C67015 Krenek: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 7 Petersen Quartet
Capriccio - C5244 Ginastera: Orchestral Works Bamarzo Suite, etc. 
Capriccio - C71112 Hartmann, K: Sinfonia Tragica for Orchestra
Capriccio - C7184 Kurt Weill Edition Vol. 2 5CD

Nimbus and Capriccio titles on sale.


----------



## johnnysc

Picked these up cheap at a local used bookstore.....


----------



## Weston

I've heard so much about this Rued Langaard piece being the predecessor of Ligeti, I can barely wait to dig into this.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/

Just pulled the trigger on this CD thru Amazon Prime. Shipping to Maui is still free, just takes longer.
It will be my first time hearing these piano concerti. Heard good things; looking forward.


----------



## Guest

Handel and his Watermusic,this time with the Concertgebouw chamber orchestra and Simon Preston.


----------



## Guest

MrTortoise said:


> The complete Bach Cantatas with Ton Koopman and the Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra and Choir.


Congratulations and many hours of joy.:tiphat:


----------



## EDaddy

MrTortoise said:


> The complete Bach Cantatas with Ton Koopman and the Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra and Choir.


Do you recommend, Mr. T? Or is it too early on to say?


----------



## Pugg

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on this CD thru Amazon Prime. Shipping to Maui is still free, just takes longer.
> It will be my first time hearing these piano concerti. Heard good things; looking forward.


And I know you won't be disappointed :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​Out 8/1/2016 orderd at JPC

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4788827


----------



## Itullian

Pugg said:


> ​Out 8/1/2016 orderd at JPC
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4788827


I;m soooo jealous


----------



## SixFootScowl

Itullian said:


> I;m soooo jealous


Buy yourself a Christmas present.


----------



## Tero

5 DVDs of Hannu Lintu conducting Sibelius. Presto classical has best price. Pick Pal or Ntsc as needed for you area.

Ormady box of Sibelius.


----------



## MrTortoise

In response to EDaddy's query:

Too early to say given there are 67 discs in this collection. I've been wanting to explore the cantatas for some time and I was torn between this and the Gardiner collection and it was the contrarian in me that chose the Koopman. That, and I've long admired his keyboard performances. I listened to BWV 21 yesterday and was pleased. The instrumental and vocal performances were fine and the recording was good and the music outstanding. Give me some time to listen and if I don't get back to you ask me again after I post a few more Cantatas to Current Listening.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A local supermarket has an offer on iTunes gift cards - selling £25 vouchers for £20. £5 free credit is quite a bargain as afar as I am concerned.

I don't usually go for MP3 format but there are occasional albums which come up on iTunes which I cannot get elsewhere or get easily.

In the thread in the Orchestral Works sub-forum looking at lesser heard works, a user _(Azol (apologies if wrong) who also suggested Frederic Cliffe - whom I also hope to investigate later on)_ shared a clip of a Symphony by a Composer named *Ludolf Nielsen*.

I liked what I heard enough to pick up the 3 Symphonies off of iTunes - all of which conducted by Frank Cramer on either the Dacapo label or via the Naxos label.

_I would have added Hughe's recording of the Tower of Babel but I'm banking on the booklet in the CD having a translation of the text so I'll add this to my next order on Amazon. _


















​


----------



## Jos

Mendelssohn's "Elias" on Philips. 1968. The vinyl has probably never been played.
Hopefully I can listen to it in full this evening.


----------



## Guest

They may speak for themselve.


----------



## Vaneyes

EDaddy said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this CD thru Amazon Prime. *Shipping to Maui is still free*, just takes longer.
> It will be my first time hearing these piano concerti. Heard good things; looking forward.


"Do shut up."


----------



## Vaneyes

traverso said:


> http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=109109
> http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=109120
> :tiphat:


Thanks. Taking into consideration the Blu-ray 4:3 screen ratio, plus stereo sound, one's probably better off buying the earlier DVD release (2006). :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

If these are as good as his Elgar I shall be in for a treat.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> If these are as good as his Elgar I shall be in for a treat.


I'm sure. I saw him in concert last year; I'm thinking Berlioz and Brahms (with the BBC Phil) but what I most remember was his Bach encore.


----------



## Pugg

Look what I found in a second-hand shop:
​Mint, from a record collector who is selling his vinyl.
€5,00


----------



## Gouldanian

Hours of fun, here I come.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Robert Schumann* ; Piano concerto
Introduction & Allegro appassionato op. 92 für Klavier & Orchester; Introduction & Konzert-Allegro op. 134 für Klavier & Orchester; Träumerei aus Kinderszenen op. 15

_Jan Lisiecki/ Antonio Pappano
_


----------



## joen_cph

Beethoven Complete Edition / Brilliant Classics 86CD

Am working my way through a carefully made want list, actually striving to more or less finish collecting next year. 
Have been researching & sampling sound clips from the various Complete Beethoven Editions, and this is the one for me. Not expensive, from a Dutch company, for € 79.50, including mail, and it is on its way now. 
As regards for example the inclusion in the box of early Brendel in the piano sonatas and Blomstedt in the symphonies, I´ve got alternatives already.

Track/performance details: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Name/Rudolf-Horold/Performer/158942-2


----------



## DavidA

joen_cph said:


> View attachment 78691
> 
> 
> Beethoven Complete Edition / Brilliant Classics 86CD
> 
> Am working my way through a carefully made want list, actually striving to more or less finish collecting next year.
> Have been researching & sampling sound clips from the various Complete Beethoven Editions, and this is the one for me. Not expensive, from a Dutch company, for € 79.50, including mail, and it is on its way now.
> As regards for example the inclusion in the box of early Brendel in the piano sonatas and Blomstedt in the symphonies, I´ve got alternatives already.
> 
> Track/performance details: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Name/Rudolf-Horold/Performer/158942-2


From the review sound much like the Complete Mozart Edition. Perhaps not the top recommendations but a good solid set.


----------



## joen_cph

DavidA said:


> From the review sound much like the Complete Mozart Edition. Perhaps not the top recommendations but a good solid set.


All sound samples here have been good, even Bronfman/Zinman in the piano concertos, Fidelio, the Cello sonatas, the Piano Trios, and, if slightly less so, the Violin Sonatas. It´s mainly to have all the works, including the minor ones, easily accessible and on CD as well, for further study of the composer.

I had Brilliant´s early Mozart Masterworks 40 CD box, but decided to own only Klara Wurtz in the complete piano sonatas; the other recordings were not really to my taste. I also didn´t keep most of the their similar early Bach 40 CD box.

These boxes were on sale in a discount supermarket chain here, for very low prices.

Whereas I have kept their early Händel, Mendelssohn and Vivaldi 40 CD boxes, and bits of their early Beethoven 40 CD box (the String Quartets with LaSalle, Medici & Sharon Quartets; the Piano Trios with the Florestan Trio).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

​
As noted in my previous post featuring Ludolf Nielsen, I have been looking at *Frederic Cliffe* and I have finally pulled the trigger and ordered the Symphony No.1, paired with Cloud & Sunshine recorded by the Malmo Opera Orchestra & Christopher Fifield.

This performance can be heard on YouTube at present and I would urge anyone who likes Romantic Symphonies and Bruckner to give the piece a listen: 




I also ordered Gilel's wonderful recordings of Brahms' Piano Concertos with Jochum & the Berliner Philharmoniker. It may be stating the obvious but this is indeed a very beautiful recording.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*My final large scale order for the foreseeable future...*

Heading into the new year, I am going to be toning down my purchases to up to 3-4 items per month at the most. In this case it combines CDs, DVDs and Blu Rays. With this in mind and some welcome overtime in hand, I have decided to make what will be my last large scale order.

My first purchase has been inspired by fellow TCer Greg Mitchell, whose posts on the *Elisabeth Schwarzkopf* *Collection* set have proven not only interesting reading but also an effective sales pitch. Hopefully Greg will be getting some commission from Warners. For the hours of wonderful listening ahead of me, thanks Greg :tiphat:.








A new Composer I have stumbled upon is *Ferruccio Busoni*. After spending some time on YouTube, I ordered a trio of discs

















​
The Piano Concerto was my introduction and this piece caught my ear very quickly. I couldn't decide between versions so I opted for both Ogdon/Ravenaugh and Hough/Elder. The former collection also offering an interesting ensemble of additional pieces.

I have a number of CPO releases and have enjoyed each one greatly so this collection of orchestral pieces found it's way into my basket very easily.

I also added this fantastic disc from Hyperion - the only recording (I'm aware of) of *Frederic Cliffe's Violin Concerto* to accompany his Symphony which I ordered earlier today.


----------



## DavidA

Two versions of Brahms Piano Concerto 2

Anda / Karajan

Serkin / Szell


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Continued...*

I have been contemplating starting* Robert Simpson's String Quartets* for a while - ever since I discovered his Symphonies - hesitating in fear of a collected box set being released at a lower price. In the end I have decided to throw caution into the wind and start collecting. *I chose to start with the String Quartets 1-6 and the Horn Trio/Quartet*. Two volumes of the String Quartets and the the Horn pieces were in the 'Someone Please Buy Me Now' section - reduced to £5.25 for a time to attract sales. It worked for me. I'll be collecting these in 1-2 instalments per month until I have the set.























​
Finally, I have added one more new composer to the stack - *Edmund Rubbra*. I have been exploring British Composers for some time and I have been pleasantly surprised time and time again with the excellent quality of the music. Why it has such a poor reputation (generally speaking) beyond one or two Composers is beyond me. Again, YouTube has played a great influence on me and I finally pulled the trigger on this collected set of Symphonies conducted by Richard Hickox.


----------



## alan davis

The Martha Argerich 48cd "Complete DG/Phillips Recordings" arrived via Amazon.it several days ago....Yumm!


----------



## joen_cph

joen_cph said:


> View attachment 78691
> 
> 
> Beethoven Complete Edition / Brilliant Classics 86CD


Unbelievable - ordered and paid this from a local shop in the Netherlands on Wednesday morning via a personal mail correspondance, and the postman delivered it to me just a few minutes ago, Friday lunchtime. Incredibly fast ... some things do work in the EU ...


----------



## Pugg

joen_cph said:


> Unbelievable - ordered and paid this from a local shop in the Netherlands on Wednesday morning via a personal mail correspondance, and the postman delivered it to me just a few minutes ago, Friday lunchtime. Incredibly fast ... some things do work in the EU ...


That's how it should be.
That's what we called service :tiphat:


----------



## joen_cph

Greetings to all Dutch here :tiphat:


----------



## Morimur

*Bose SoundLink Color Speaker ‑ Portable ‑ Wireless ‑ Black*

Can't say enough good things about this speaker. The sound quality is awesome and it's conveniently portable. Kudos, Bose!


----------



## Gouldanian

I know Mahlerian will approve of these purchases:


----------



## Mahlerian

3/4 of them anyway...


----------



## Gouldanian

Mahlerian said:


> 3/4 of them anyway...


Which reading you don't and which recording do you think my Mahlerian collection is still missing?


----------



## joen_cph

I´ll give the Karajan a vote anyway. He recorded it twice, and the analogue one is quite different; still, the later one is a memorable, very emotional recording. An antidote to it, representing a somewhat classicist, less darkened or depressed, clarity would be Kondrashin´s, for example.


----------



## Mahlerian

Gouldanian said:


> Which reading you don't and which recording do you think my Mahlerian collection is still missing?


I've never liked Karajan's Mahler recordings, really. He's fine at other things, but his Mahler bothers me.

Have you heard Tennstedt's live Mahler?










Slower than most, but doesn't feel it at all.


----------



## Gouldanian

Mahlerian said:


> I've never liked Karajan's Mahler recordings, really. He's fine at other things, but his Mahler bothers me.
> 
> Have you heard Tennstedt's live Mahler?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slower than most, but doesn't feel it at all.


But that album doesn't have the 9th and your issue seems to be with Karajan's 9th.


----------



## Mahlerian

Gouldanian said:


> But that album doesn't have the 9th and your issue seems to be with Karajan's 9th.


Oh, I thought you were asking two separate questions, which one I didn't like and what recordings (in general) I would recommend. My mistake.

This Ninth would be my first choice:


----------



## Guest

Good grief I've just found Scelsi: 3 CD box set Choral and Orchestral Works, for a trifling £13. I felt duty-bound to order it...


----------



## Gouldanian

Mahlerian said:


> Oh, I thought you were asking two separate questions, which one I didn't like and what recordings (in general) I would recommend. My mistake.
> 
> This Ninth would be my first choice:


I can't find an audio album on Amazon, only the DVD of the live performance...


----------



## tortkis

AClockworkOrange said:


> I have been contemplating starting* Robert Simpson's String Quartets* for a while - ever since I discovered his Symphonies - hesitating in fear of a collected box set being released at a lower price. In the end I have decided to throw caution into the wind and start collecting. *I chose to start with the String Quartets 1-6 and the Horn Trio/Quartet*. Two volumes of the String Quartets and the the Horn pieces were in the 'Someone Please Buy Me Now' section - reduced to £5.25 for a time to attract sales. It worked for me. I'll be collecting these in 1-2 instalments per month until I have the set.
> View attachment 78727
> View attachment 78728
> View attachment 78729
> View attachment 78730​


Thanks for the sale notice. I've been interested in the music of Simpson. I purchased the two string quartets albums (No. 1, 2, 4, 5) and these albums. (I haven't heard Eben before.)

Robert Simpson: Canzona, Media morte in vita sumu, Tempi & Eppur si muove - Corydon Singers, Iain Quinn (organ), Matthew Best (conductor)









Petr Eben (1929-2007): Organ Music, Vol. 4 - Halgeir Schiager (organ)


----------



## Selby

dogen said:


> Good grief I've just found Scelsi: 3 CD box set Choral and Orchestral Works, for a trifling £13. I felt duty-bound to order it...
> 
> View attachment 78785


Yep. I'll be buying that also.


----------



## Biwa

Raaff - Waiting for Miss Monroe

Skalkottas - Piano Concerto No.2

Sivan Magen - Fantasien


----------



## Pugg

Gouldanian said:


> I can't find an audio album on Amazon, only the DVD of the live performance...


There is none on CD, that performance I mean.
Only DVD :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

One of my favorite piano players is without a doubt Martha Argerich.I just find her complete DG recordings for 60 euro.s I could not resist buying it.
I am very happy with it.:tiphat:


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Yesterday I bought:


----------



## Guest

I've just ordered









I figured, at £3.20 per symphony, it would be rude not to!


----------



## Guest

With the kind help of Mr. Pugg I just bought the Mahler kerstmatinees:tiphat: .Now I can listen to these wonderful readings in my cd player wich is another experience than on television with dvd's.


----------



## Pugg

​
Details ; 50 CD's for only €45.00 :tiphat:
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...die-groessten-erfolge-raritaeten/hnum/8379732


----------



## Guest

Still replacing some lp's,this time Scriabin.


----------



## johnnysc

Picked up used at a local record store.....


----------



## gHeadphone

This is the top of the latest purchase pile on my windowsill that ive yet to burn (just burned Tristan by Karl Bohm and the threepenny opera by Kurt Weill so they are off the pile).

A lot of good listening ahead, Britten, Mahler, Mozart, Ludwig, Maxwell Davies, Verdi and of Course Schubert.


----------



## science




----------



## science

tortkis said:


> Thanks for the sale notice. I've been interested in the music of Simpson. I purchased the two string quartets albums (No. 1, 2, 4, 5) and these albums. (I haven't heard Eben before.)
> 
> Robert Simpson: Canzona, Media morte in vita sumu, Tempi & Eppur si muove - Corydon Singers, Iain Quinn (organ), Matthew Best (conductor)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petr Eben (1929-2007): Organ Music, Vol. 4 - Halgeir Schiager (organ)


That looks like some really interesting stuff! How do you like it so far?


----------



## tortkis

science said:


> That looks like some really interesting stuff! How do you like it so far?


The brass/choral pieces of Simpson are fine works, somewhat orthodox. The organ work is the most impressive. It's an unpredictable, mystic piece with a lot of heavy, dissonant, and dreamy moments. Eben's organ works are lovely and also quite unique. I enjoyed them but need to listen more.


----------



## Art Rock

Delivered today:

Mahler - Symphony 3, Abbado (2CD)
Tchaikovsky - Symphonies 4-6, Mravinsky (2CD)
Reich - Drumming etc, Reich (2 CD)
Rutter - The best of, Rutter
Mahler - Lieder, Gerhaher

together with three pop/rock double CD's for 36 euro.


----------



## gHeadphone

Art Rock said:


> Delivered today:
> 
> Mahler - Symphony 3, Abbado (2CD)
> Tchaikovsky - Symphonies 4-6, Mravinsky (2CD)
> Reich - Drumming etc, Reich (2 CD)
> Rutter - The best of, Rutter
> Mahler - Lieder, Gerhaher
> 
> together with three pop/rock double CD's for 36 euro.


Love the Tchaikovsky and the Reich, great choices!


----------



## Guest

Somebody interested? Price from 90 dollars pf...........and that is only the start !
kerstmatinees haitink Mahler http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Eurovision-C...128312?hash=item1ea87301f8:g:fPoAAOSwcBhWbXs1


----------



## shadowdancer

Great Piano stuff


----------



## Guest

Scelsi. 
Not one, but two!

Natura Renovatur:
Münchener Kammerorchester
Conductor Christoph Poppen

Collection Vol 5 (Double CD):
Arditti String Quartet


----------



## MrTortoise

shadowdancer said:


> Great Piano stuff
> View attachment 79033
> 
> View attachment 79032


Congratulations on the Annie Fischer set. You are in for a treat


----------



## Sonata

MrTortoise said:


> Congratulations on the Annie Fischer set. You are in for a treat


Exactly how I feel about the Ashkenazy Shostakovich!!! (I've not heard Annie Fischer yet)


----------



## Pugg

traverso said:


> Somebody interested? Price from 90 dollars pf...........and that is only the start !
> kerstmatinees haitink Mahler http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Eurovision-C...128312?hash=item1ea87301f8:g:fPoAAOSwcBhWbXs1


You are much better off


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> ​Out 8/1/2016 orderd at JPC
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4788827


Arriving tomorrow :clap:


----------



## MrTortoise

Sonata said:


> Exactly how I feel about the Ashkenazy Shostakovich!!! (I've not heard Annie Fischer yet)


I will have to check out that recording, I'm relatively new to the Shostakovich Preludes and Fugues with only the Nikolaeva recording but I've always admired Askenazy's playing in general, especially his Mozart. Thanks for the heads up :tiphat:


----------



## shadowdancer

MrTortoise said:


> I will have to check out that recording, I'm relatively new to the Shostakovich Preludes and Fugues with only the Nikolaeva recording but I've always admired Askenazy's playing in general, especially his Mozart. Thanks for the heads up :tiphat:


The Ashkenazy's is my second recording of this piece. 
Being honest, I must say that even if it is really good, I still prefer my other recording:








Ashkenazy's uses a smoother approach and even with a better sounding, the dynamics are not so strong as Nikolayeva's. But let's consider that it is only my first hours impression. Let's talk again in a few months.


----------



## Biwa

Pablo Neruda : The Poet Sings

Cary Ratcliff - Ode to Common Things
Shawn Kirchner - Soneto 52 & 53
Donald Grantham - La canción desesperada

Conspirare 
Craig Hella Johnson (conductor)


----------



## Biwa

A couple from BIS.

The Singing : Concertos and Orchestral Works by Sally Beamish
Royal Scottish National Orchestra
National Youth Orchestra of Scotland 
Martyn Brabbins (conductor)

Im schönen Strome - Heine Lieder
Settings of poems by Heinrich Heine by Robert Schumann, Robert Franz, and Franz Liszt
Christian Immler (baritone)
Georges Starobinski (piano)


----------



## Biwa

Rolf Riehm 
Hamamuth - Stadt der engel
Wer sind diese Kinder

Nicolas Hodges (piano)
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg
Beat Furrer (conductor)

Liszt Reubke Mendelssohn - Organ Works
Stephen Cleobury (organ)


----------



## Avey

I cannot add pictures -- for the logistical consideration -- but I bought *17 records, including 6 multi-disc sets, for $8.50* at a recent library sale. Absolutely ridiculous. I was a fiend, and had my bag been larger, I may have added more. Nevertheless:

Sets
_Haydn : London Symphonies Nos. 93-100_ : *Haydn Orch. (con. Fischer)*
_Mozart: Six Quartets Dedicated to Haydn - K 387-465_ : *Quartetto Italiano*
_Mozart : Symphonies No. 32-36, K 250 and 208_ : *Academy of Ancient Music*
_Mozart : Early String Quartets, Nos. 1-13, Divertimenti K 136-138_ : *Amadeus Quartett*
_Beethoven : The Late Quartets_ : *Budapest String Quartet*
_Sibelius : The Symphonies, Finlandia, Swan of Tuonela, Tapiola_ : *Boston SO (con. Davis)*

Singles
_Mozart : Piano Concertos Nos. 19 and 20_ : *Columbia SO (con. Szell) (sol. Serkin)*
_Mendelssohn : Misummer Night's Dream_ : *Philharmonia Orch. with Ambrosian Singers (con. Marriner) (sols. Auger, Murray)*
_Dvorak : Quintet Op. 97, Silent Woods_ : *Smetana Quartet (p. Panenka)*

_Vaughan-Williams : Symphonia Antartica_ : *LPO (con. Boult) (sol. Burrowes)*
_Britten : Serenade for Tenor, Horn, Strings_ : *LSO and English Chamber Orch. (con. Britten) (sols. Pears, Tuckwell)*

_Stravinsky : Orpheus and Apollo_ : *Chicago SO and Columbia SO (con. Stravinsky, both)*
_Nielsen : Concerto for Flute, Concerto for Clarinet_ : *NYP (con. Bernstein) (sols. Baker, Drucker)*

_Faure : Requiem, Pelleas et Melisande, Pavane_ : *Montreal SO (con. Dutoit)*
_Ravel : Daphnis et Chloe_ : *Montreal SO (con. Dutoit)*
_Ravel : Ma Mere l'Oye, Pavane, Le Tombeau de Couperin, Valses nobles et sentimentales_ : *Montreal SO (con. Dutoit)*
_Poulenc : Concerto for Two Pianos, Concerto for Harpsichord_ : *Orch. de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire (con. Pretre) (sols. Poulenc and Fevrier, Wiele*

Eight dollars and fifty cents!


----------



## Guest

This performance of the missa solemnis is so dear to me that I waited till I found this one.The Schubert is also an old love and drumming is more than just fun to listen.


----------



## Baregrass

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Yesterday I bought:
> View attachment 78836


My favorite Mahler symphony. I have the 1975 recording conducted by Zubin Mehta.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## science

starthrower said:


>


Everything you got looks good but this one is really special. I'm thinking seriously that I will have this played at my funeral.


----------



## starthrower

science said:


> Everything you got looks good but this one is really special. I'm thinking seriously that I will have this played at my funeral.


I didn't plan on buying it, but I stumbled on a copy at B&N, so I grabbed it. It's a beautiful recording. I actually have very little Brahms, so it's a nice addition.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

Most pleased with this, my latest purchase. With the price, too. $9.99 on CD Universe!

Highly recommend to any and all Schubert admirers, as it was to me.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Inge Borkh, Ljuba Welitsch: The Decca Recitals_


----------



## Alfacharger

Solti conducts Wagner, The operas from Der fliegende Holländer to Parsifal. Includes his famous Ring Cycle.










Klemperer Beethoven set.










A blind purchase but it has some very good reviews, Gallagher Symphony #2.


----------



## Itullian

Love the Solti and Klemperer.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven symphonies - Klemperer for sale on ebay  For the connaisseur.
http://www.ebay.nl/itm/9-SHM-SACD-K...045196?hash=item280d7de0cc:g:DbwAAOSw2XFUeNTq


----------



## Pugg

​
Berlioz: Les Troyens
Recorded live at the Royal Opera House, June 2012

Bryan Hymel (Énée), *Eva-Maria Westbroek* (Didon), Anna Caterina Antonacci (Cassandre), Fabio Capitanucci (Chorebe), Hanna Hipp (Anna), Brindley Sherratt (Narbal), Ashley Holland (Panthée), Pamela Helen Stephen (Hécube), Ed Lyon (Hylas), Ji-min Park (Iopas), Ji Hyun Kim (Hélénus), Robert Lloyd (Priam), Jenna Sloan (Polyxéne), Barbara Senator (Ascagne), Sophia McGregor (Andromaque), Lucas Jaconi (Captain), Adrian Clarke, Jeremy White (Soldiers)

Royal Opera Chorus & Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Sir Antonio Pappano


----------



## Easy Goer

Alfred Brendel - Live in Salzburg


----------



## starthrower




----------



## arpeggio

^^^

These look neat. Tell me more.


----------



## trazom

It looks like I haven't purchased music in a couple years, so I thought I deserved some good music to get me through the holidays. My Christmas gifts to myself include:









^Decided to get this one after reading that most, if not all of these pieces, are great works and being moved by a recent listen to his earlier C minor piano trio.

and









Just because I want to get to know his sacred music better and have something to listen to along with a new biography of his I got(by Martin Geck) and because I was told it's as good a place to start as any. I'd eventually like to get some recordings by Suzuki and Herreweghe one day, but that'll have to wait.


----------



## starthrower

arpeggio said:


> ^^^
> 
> These look neat. Tell me more.


Songs Of Imprisonment for mixed chorus, 2 pianos, 2 harps, and percussion.






Cinque Frammenti di Saffo is for solo female voice and chamber ensemble.

Egon Wellesz was an Austrian composer and contemporary of the better known 2nd Viennese composers. He studied for a time with Schoenberg. His symphonies are lush, energetic and colorful from what I've heard so far. In addition to his 9 symphonies, he wrote quite a bit of beautiful piano music. Capriccio has an excellent and bargain priced 3 disc set. http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Capriccio/C67181 He also wrote some beautiful string quartets available on the Nimbus label, and violin and piano concertos available on Capriccio.


----------



## Pugg

It's under the Christmas tree, with my name on it.....
​


----------



## MagneticGhost

Just picked this up in CEX (UK 2nd hand entertainment exchange) for only 25 English Pounds.
An early Xmas present for myself 
As I've recently hooked up my TV centre and hi-fi. Looking forward to a Wagner filled Boxing Day.


----------



## Guest

Just arrived from taiwan! :tiphat:The cd is made in Europe and the booklet and inlay is in English.







I have also 5 cd ( Beethoven) from the internet.I useally buy my cd's but in this case I made an exception,they are hard to find and ridiculous expensive too.

























They are all Japanese pressings.


----------



## Guest

This is the fifth cd with Beethoven symphonies.I have them from a Russian site.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mondonville: Grands Motets (Christie et al.)

A latecomer to the French grand motet tradition, but in my view the best the genre has to offer--and the recording is perfect. My biggest musical surprise of the year. Big thanks to Vaneyes for putting this on my radar.

I also got a great album featuring music for voice, violin, and harpsichord (Perillo & co.).

http://www.amazon.com/Mondonville-S...450981441&sr=8-1&keywords=mondonville+perillo

I'll be picking up more by this composer as time goes on.


----------



## Guest

Just today I bought this beautiful set,it is a nice old one,good as new,according to the seller


----------



## starthrower

New release from Challenge Classics. These are mostly live recordings, and this set has been getting good reviews. http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1146461


----------



## DavidA

Had this for Christmas. Bought it second hand so no promised DVD but all 28 Cds there.









One tremendous Rach 3 in there!


----------



## Cosmos

Finally got a few albums that I've been wanting for a while now:

Bruckner - Complete Masses & Te Deum










This will be almost all new music for me: I haven't heard the first two masses before, so those will be added treats.

Bach - The Art of Fugue and the Musical Offering










This one caught my attention because, in the AOF, each contrapunctus and canon are played on different instruments/ensembles. [Mini complaint, from the preview on iTunes, it sounds like Contrapunctus 9 is played with a string quartet or however big the ensemble is, and I personally think that work would better be served justice on a harpsichord, alright carry on]

Roslavets - Cello and Piano music










In hindsight, maybe I should have gotten the Chandos album of the complete cello & piano works, but o well, I look forward to this one immensely,


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Had this for Christmas. Bought it second hand so no promised DVD but all 28 Cds there.
> 
> View attachment 79378
> 
> 
> One tremendous Rach 3 in there!


And that is just for starting:tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I was extremely fortunate this Christmas and incredibly grateful indeed :angel:






























​


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I managed to squeeze in some overtime in the run up towards Christmas so I ordered myself a few luxury discs. Surprisingly they arrived before Christmas.































​


----------



## Sonata

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 79325
> 
> 
> Mondonville: Grands Motets (Christie et al.)
> 
> A latecomer to the French grand motet tradition, but in my view the best the genre has to offer--and the recording is perfect. My biggest musical surprise of the year. Big thanks to Vaneyes for putting this on my radar.
> 
> I also got a great album featuring music for voice, violin, and harpsichord (Perillo & co.).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mondonville-S...450981441&sr=8-1&keywords=mondonville+perillo
> 
> I'll be picking up more by this composer as time goes on.


cool! i bought a four cd set of motets from the french baroque and this is one of the discs. i look forward to receiving it even more now!


----------



## Guest

Christmas Haul 2015:


----------



## Haydn man

This was my Christmas lot this year
Many happy hours ahead


----------



## Boldertism




----------



## Open Lane

Shostakovich - Barshai - The Complete Symphonies


----------



## MagneticGhost

Open Lane said:


> Shostakovich - The Complete Symphonies


Yes - but whose?

Haitink, Petrenko, Barshai, Rozhdestvensky......


----------



## Open Lane

sorry, i have a bad habbit of not listing conductors/performbers. I got the Barshai set.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Open Lane said:


> sorry, i have a bad habbit of not listing conductors/performbers. I got the Barshai set.


 That's a quality set. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Open Lane

I have a feeling i will, we'll see!! It was between that and prokofiev's symphonies. I got Prokofiev's concertos (Ashkenazy) for Christmas, and OMG I loved them.


----------



## Tristan

Christmas gift CDs:


----------



## Guest

I just ordered this set--hope I like it!


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Downloaded this one from Google Play for $9.49. I'm a sucker for mis-priced albums.










Dutilleux Complete Orchestral Works with the BBC Phil and Tortelier on Chandos.

I know almost nothing about Dutilleux's works, so this will be an adventure.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

A 5 cd set of Beethoven lead by Jos von Immerseel. What more can I say?








Mario Martinoli playing various early harpsichord works by Mozart. I haven't received the cd yet, but the performances I heard on YouTube made me rush to get a copy. 




This is probably my favorite work of Mozart during his childhood. This is such a lively and well played performance!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Pugg

A present from my dear friends in New York:tiphat:

​​


----------



## Guest

Thanks to Grizzled Ghost.:tiphat:


----------



## Selby

nathanb said:


> Christmas Haul 2015:
> 
> View attachment 79441


That Revueltas disc looks particularly yummy. How is it?


----------



## Becca

Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffman (Kaye/Keck edition)
L'Opera National de Lyon - Kent Nagano

I have been wanting to hear the Kaye/Keck version for a long time, my only recording being the EMI/Cluytens, so I used some Christmas cash to order a used/very good copy of this from a seller in Germany via Amazon and it shipped today - now all I have to do is wait as I don't believe that Amazon's drone service has a 6000mile range!

View attachment 79584


----------



## Pugg

Becca said:


> Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffman (Kaye/Keck edition)
> L'Opera National de Lyon - Kent Nagano
> 
> I have been wanting to hear the Kaye/Keck version for a long time, my only recording being the EMI/Cluytens, so I used some Christmas cash to order a used/very good copy of this from a seller in Germany via Amazon and it shipped today - now all I have to do is wait as I don't believe that Amazon's drone service has a 6000mile range!
> 
> View attachment 79584


That's what we Europeans have to deal with all the time ordering in the V.S.

Besides that, you are lucky to find one that actuality ships to your country, lots of sellers do only inland / domestic shipping


----------



## Pugg

Pre order: 01-15-2016

​
Ravel: Complete works for solo piano

Casella:Almanzor ou le mariage d' Adelaïde (arrangement de l'oeuvre éponyme de Ravel)

Ravel:
Jeux d'eau
Pavane pour une infante défunte
A la manière de Chabrier
Miroirs, 5 pieces for piano
Menuet antique
Sérénade grotesque
A la manière de Borodine
Valses nobles et sentimentales
Gaspard de la Nuit
Menuet in C sharp minor
Sonatine
Prélude
Le Tombeau de Couperin
Menuet sur le nom de Haydn
Siloti:Kaddish - Hebrew melody in C minor (1915) (arrangement of l'oeuvre éponyme de Ravel)

*Bertrand Chamayou* (piano)


----------



## Easy Goer

Howard Hanson Symphony No 3. Elegy In Memory of Serge Koussevitsky. Lament for Beowulf


----------



## Guest

This is realy my last purchase.......this year.I found a aproppriate piece to end a musical year.Full steam ahead to the a new year.:tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Christmas present









Horowitz unedited!


----------



## fluteman

I have the vinyl LP set. IME there has never been anyone who could lecture as informatively yet still be as entertaining and accessible as Bernstein.


----------



## MrTortoise

I have to buy this and see what all the fuss is about


----------



## Guest

Ligeti
Concertos for Cello, Violin and Piano.

Ensemble Intercontemporain, Boulez.


----------



## opus55

Humperdinck: Königskinder and Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea

















My first purchase of the year.


----------



## omega

Grizzled Ghost said:


> Downloaded this one from Google Play for $9.49. I'm a sucker for mis-priced albums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dutilleux Complete Orchestral Works with the BBC Phil and Tortelier on Chandos.
> 
> I know almost nothing about Dutilleux's works, so this will be an adventure.


A pleasant adventure, I hope. I have listened to the two symphonies: interpretation is very good, and so is the sound.
Enjoy this set!


----------



## Pugg

​
The last original cover missing from my Dame Joan Sutherland collection :tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Mahler: Symphony 2 - Resurrection for Piano (4 Hands)*








This caught my eye and the audio clips sounded interesting enough to prompt the purchase. I didn't know that such a transcription existed but this is one of my favourite Mahler Symphonies so I'm happy to give this release a chance.


----------



## Guest

Great piano player and my first purchase this year.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

AClockworkOrange said:


> View attachment 79811
> 
> This caught my eye and the audio clips sounded interesting enough to prompt the purchase. I didn't know that such a transcription existed but this is one of my favourite Mahler Symphonies so I'm happy to give this release a chance.


The Walter score is on IMSLP
http://imslp.org/wiki/Symphony_No.2_(Mahler,_Gustav)

There are a few duo piano versions of the symphonies, including the First by Walter, the Sixth by Zemlinsky, and the Seventh by Casella, in the Amazon listings.


----------



## JohnD

DavidA said:


> Christmas present
> 
> View attachment 79662
> 
> 
> Horowitz unedited!


What a great-looking cover!


----------



## brotagonist

Ordered in early November 2015 and still not here:










I have been awarded a refund... but there is still hope! One or two times in the past four or so years, an order showed up after I received a refund (and I got to keep both!).


----------



## Pugg

traverso said:


> Great piano player and my first purchase this year.
> View attachment 79812


Great box :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Once again exemplary service from Hyperion: this was ordered yesterday lunchtime.


----------



## Steve Wright

After seeking advice from TC members.







Incl. Sawallisch symphonies, concerti by various, etc etc.



















More cheap (second-hand), but acclaimed Bruckner. Already loving the Chailly 7.


----------



## Selby




----------



## Pugg

DVD LUCIA DI LAMMERMOOR (Donizetti)
Barcelona, 12/15/15. Mosuc, Florez, Caria, Orfila, Casals, Norton, Fernandez; Conductor- Armilatto, Director- Michiletto (Broadcast, High Definition, No Subtitles

Very curious about this


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I recently got Tarrega's complete edition with (Brilliant classics/Giulio Tampalini), Bach 3 English suites arranged for 2 guitars (Naxos/Montenegrin guitarduo) & Spohr complete piano trios (CPO/Beethoven trio). I mainly listen to my CD's in the car. Have to go driving soon


----------



## starthrower

*A wonderful Christmas gift from my parents!*

*Via Presto Classical gift voucher.*

Nimbus - NI5665 Finzi - A Centenary Collection

EMI - 0954332 Vaughan Williams, Finzi & Holst 5 CD

Naxos - 8557533 Schoenberg: String Quartets Nos. 3 & 4

Capriccio - C67181 Wellesz - Complete Piano Music 3 CD

EMI - 7258752 Zemlinsky: Der Zwerg, Preludes and Intermezzi

Brilliant Classics - 94255BR
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina

Challenge Classics - CC72583
Hartmann, K: Symphonies Nos. 1-8 (complete) 3 CD

Brilliant Classics - 94979BR
Szymanowski: Complete music for violin and piano 3 CD

Chandos - CHAN10250 Graznya Bacewicz - Polish Capriccio

Brilliant Classics - 94263
Mendelssohn: Sacred Choral Works 8 CD

*I'm pretty well set for the year!*


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

First four of 2016:

Shostakovich: Symphonies 5 and 9 / Petrenko, Naxos









Korngold, Dvarionas: Violin Concertos / Guzman, BIS









Boëllmann: Chamber Music / Parnassus Trio, MD&G









Sulla Lira: The Voice of Orpheus / Le Miroir de Musique, Ricercar


----------



## Eramirez156

*A symphony on first hearing*

From CD 8 of the _ Decca Sound Mono Box_

*A Colour Symphony*
*Sir Arthur Bliss*









*The London Symphony Orchestra*
*Sir Arthur Bliss*

At times comes close to being film music , but will certainly merit another listen.

*Sorry wrong thread. Oops*


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

On Christmas weekend, I discovered there was a Handel oratorio I had never heard of. Took corrective action, which arrived today.


----------



## Selby

Three recent purchases: choral works from Hovhaness, flute works from Saariaho, and chamber orchestra (I think) works from Scelsi !


----------



## Guest

: (Contrary to this cover, it also contains two works by Kurtag, as well as Stockhausen).


----------



## Pugg

Couldn't resist;

​


----------



## Guest

I am especially glad with the Hammerklavier sonate,the older recording (1967) ,bought new for 1.50 euro on ebay !:tiphat:
The Argerich recordings do not need any recommendation.The Khachaturian is of course an old warhorse.


----------



## DavidA

traverso said:


> I am especially glad with the Hammerklavier sonate,the older recording (1967) ,bought new for 1.50 euro on ebay !:tiphat:
> The Argerich recordings do not need any recommendation.The Khachaturian is of course an old warhorse.
> ]
> View attachment 80017


The Khachaturian was recorded just to have the composer conduct. Culshaw thought it would never make a profit. That is until some unnamed genius decided to use it for the series The Onedin Line. Then it became a best seller.


----------



## Guest

DavidA said:


> The Khachaturian was recorded just to have the composer conduct. Culshaw thought it would never make a profit. That is until some unnamed genius decided to use it for the series The Onedin Line. Then it became a best seller.


That's right sir ,and I watched it on television in my innocent years, many many years ago.It's a fine recording too.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Gustav Mahler*: _Symphony #9_ (Pierre Boulez with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra)

Just picked this up on Amazon for 68 cents. There are still a few left for only pennies.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

The fruits of overtime... :devil:

























​
I wasn't intending on adding more Beethoven to my collection. With *Christopher Hogwood and John Eliot Gardiner *I am now on 20 cycles of Ludwig Van in one form or another (physical disc & digital ALAC where I have thinned out physical copies).

I have been listening on YouTube however, starting with the Ninth. Another user suggested listening to Gardiner which I duly did and commented upon these in the Current Listening thread. Then I made a fatal mistake and listened to other Symphonies.

I was only going to get one but couldn't decide which I preferred as both had pros and cons. Branching out into the Conductors a little further, I already had and enjoyed the Beethoven Piano Concertos with Lubin, Hogwood & the AofAM. Likewise, whilst Gardiner is not strongly represented in my collection, I do enjoy his recordings of Robert Schumann with the ORR and again YouTube helped turn my ear. In the end, I found copies of both for the region £10 and decided to get both.

Whilst I would like to say one cannot have too much Beethoven, one can get enough recordings of the Symphonies. With the possible exceptions of Karl Bohm's and Paavo Jarvi's cycles (a slim possibility of the latter given the prices it is selling for), I will not be adding any more Beethoven cycles or loose symphony recordings to my collection.

*The Creatures of Prometheus* recording featuring *Sir Charles Mackerras & the Scottish Chamber Orchestra* was a recording I wasn't at all aware of. Full recordings of this piece are uncommon to say the least. Knowing Mackerras work with the SCO in Mozart - performances which have grown on me over time, I decided to make the purchase.

I have been looking for a copy of *Mendelssohn's Elijah* for a little while now. I was poised to go for Richard Hickox's recording until I noticed this recording by the *New Philharmonia under Rafael Fruhbeck de Burgos*. I have been listening to some of Dame Janet Baker's Mendelssohn recordings from her collection on EMI/Warner and as it transpires, some of them were taken from this recording. I may still get the Hickox recording in due course but for the time being, this definitely my first choice.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Part 2*


























​*Purcell's Dido & Aeneas *featuring Dame Janet Baker et al. performing with *Anthony Lewis & the English Chamber Orchestra* is my alternative recording Geraint Jones & Kirtsen Flagstad's superb recording (which I treasure dearly). I had fully intended to order this previously but for whatever reason I did not. Baker sounds phenomenal in this recording as does the orchestra and other performers. the clarity in the recording is excellent. It doesn't dethrone Geraint Jones & Kirsten Flagstad et al.'s recording but is in second place a cat's whisker.
*
Joachim Raff *is a composer whom has caught my ear. After listening to recordings made recently by Neeme Jarvi, prompted by further listening today, I decided to investigate further. Some of the other Symphonies I have sampled on YouTube came from the Cycle I have opted to purchase by *Hans Stadlmair & the Bamberger Symphoniker & Bayersriche Staatsphilharmonie*. I know that the sound quality and the quality of the performances in this set are of consistent and strong quality so i will be awaiting the arrival of this set quite keenly.

I have become somewhat hooked on Piano Trios (& Quartets & Quintets) in Chamber music (CPE Bach/Haydn/Beethoven/Brahms/Mendelssohn/Sibelius/Stanford et al.). So, continuing with *Raff*, I purchased the *Four Piano Trios performed by the ensemble Trio Opus 8*. These were again sampled through YouTube, which made for satisfying listening and ordering them very straightforward.


----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninov Complete RCA recordings - just three discs of it in a sale for couple of quid.


----------



## DavidA

Also today

























I love sales!


----------



## starthrower

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1735523


----------



## deprofundis

I bought several cd the new *Jean-Michel jarre *sounded a bit commerical, but i did buy four naxos :
*Guillaume de Machaut *la messe de Notre-Dame standard performance but i could be wrong since i heard it only one time
*The mass of tournai & st.luke passion *quite lithurgic and enigmatic i did not crack it yet
*John Dowland *consort music good stuff but i heard too mutch dowland

Than i bought this revelation* Lassus *  lagrime di san pietro (spiritual madrigals) for 7 voices, woah i almost cry as i felt the joy i had lisening to Gesualdo madrigals, what an amazing performance im still lisening to it, im mind blowen.


----------



## Guest

deprofundis said:


> I bought several cd the new *Jean-Michel jarre *sounded a bit commerical, but i did buy four naxos :
> *Guillaume de Machaut *la messe de Notre-Dame standard performance but i could be wrong since i heard it only one time
> *The mass of tournai & st.luke passion *quite lithurgic and enigmatic i did not crack it yet
> *John Dowland *consort music good stuff but i heard too mutch dowland
> 
> Than i bought this revelation* Lassus *  lagrime di san pietro (spiritual madrigals) for 7 voices, woah i almost cry as i felt the joy i had lisening to Gesualdo madrigals, what an amazing performance im still lisening to it, im mind blowen.


John Dowland good stuf but too much Dowland ??? :lol:
Gesualdo is with Lassus a revelation.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

I bought them ridiculously cheap, not only for the piano concertos but primarily for the church music.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

This week I couldn't resist a cheap box-set:










I bought virtually all my existing Bartok recordings in the LP era so this will update my collection nicely.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Enjoy! Lots of great stuff in there!


----------



## Guest

One of my favorite works of Mahler.It is out of print but I managed to purchase one.


----------



## Guest

Today this set of cd's.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is yet more Beethoven on the way*

It seems that I cannot have enough Beethoven Symphony sets. Ten (eleven is you count the Liszt Piano Transcriptions) and a few one off performances just doesn't seem like enough!






​
Herbert von Karajan conducting the Beethoven symphonies in the 1950s with the Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

Frederica Von Stade - The Complete Rca And Columbia Recital Albums Box set 
Out April 22


----------



## Steve Wright

I probably already have too many Schubert Ninths, but I've been advised that this is a good 'un. Munch/Boston Symphony.


----------



## Guest

After quite awhile I bought for a change an opera wich I used to have on lp .The other one a symphony of Mahler and one of wich I am strongly attached to.Still waiting for the Jochum recording too.


----------



## Pugg

traverso said:


> After quite awhile I bought for a change an opera wich I used to have on lp .The other one a symphony of Mahler and one of wich I am strongly attached to.Still waiting for the Jochum recording too.
> View attachment 80225
> [/ATTACH]


The Verdi is so beautiful recorded and the very best cast available at that time. :tiphat:


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Landed today








Fills in two important lacunae at once...I had no complete recording of these sonatas, and needed this to fill in my Podger collection-ette.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Landed today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fills in two important lacunae at once...I had no complete recording of these sonatas, and needed this to fill in my Podger collection-ette.


That cover made me smile.
Also thanks for introducing me to the word Lacunae. It's filled a lacuna in my vocabulary.


----------



## Steve Wright

Slightly uninspiring cover (what about a nice St Petersburg snowscape, EMI? Or the dashing Muti?), but I am assured the music-making therein is special.







Loving Dvorak, Sibelius, Beethoven, Borodin and the man's nemesis Brahms as I do, I should probably have got to Tchaikovsky long ago: yet something has always given me pause. 
Here I go now, in Mr Muti's capable hands.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Couldn't resist throwing in a bid on this (the danger of surfing Ebay). 
Got it for $6.47 USD including shipping.


----------



## Gordontrek

I heard this on an obscure corner of YouTube, and was ASTONISHED. EVERYTHING about it was perfect, the hands down best Fantastique I'd ever heard. Unfortunately, I could only find Previn's London Symphony recording. Nowhere could I find the Royal Philharmonic recording I'd heard on YouTube, until I managed to dig it up on eBay. Seems that this CD is fairly rare.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Couldn't resist throwing in a bid on this (the danger of surfing Ebay).
> Got it for $6.47 USD including shipping.


Surfing eBay comes with a health warning (A.K.A credit cart)
Fabulous price Florestan :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Steve Wright said:


> Slightly uninspiring cover (what about a nice St Petersburg snowscape, EMI? Or the dashing Muti?), but I am assured the music-making therein is special.
> View attachment 80281
> 
> Loving Dvorak, Sibelius, Beethoven, Borodin and the man's nemesis Brahms as I do, I should probably have got to Tchaikovsky long ago: yet something has always given me pause.
> Here I go now, in Mr Muti's capable hands.


You are in good hands.:cheers:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Surfing eBay comes with a health warning (A.K.A credit cart)
> Fabulous price Florestan :tiphat:


I only have 6 Beethoven symphony cycles (after getting rid of Walter and Hanover Band), and I just bought a concerto cycle by Norrington. This concerto cycle ought to be a good contrast to Norrington's.


----------



## DavidA

Florestan said:


> I only have 6 Beethoven symphony cycles (after getting rid of Walter and Hanover Band), and I just bought *a concerto cycle by Norrington*. This concerto cycle ought to be a *good contrast to Norrington's*.


Sorry? Is Norrington your conductor in the concerto cycle (in which case Tan is the pianist)?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Jeff W said:


> It seems that I cannot have enough Beethoven Symphony sets. Ten (eleven is you count the Liszt Piano Transcriptions) and a few one off performances just doesn't seem like enough!
> 
> View attachment 80162​
> Herbert von Karajan conducting the Beethoven symphonies in the 1950s with the Philharmonia Orchestra.


One can never have too much Beethoven or at least that is what I tell myself :lol:

I think you'll really enjoy that set Jeff.

The Philharmonia (as under Klemperer) was a phenomenal ensemble, Karajan is on top form and Walter Legge makes such a difference in the production.

This set made me re-evaluate my views on Karajan's Beethoven after being repulsed by his '80's cycle.


----------



## SixFootScowl

DavidA said:


> Sorry? Is Norrington your conductor in the concerto cycle (in which case Tan is the pianist)?


Yes Tan is the man.


----------



## Guest

I bought another edition of the Faure songs,at least I have now the French lyrics. Also four operas,some Mahler ,Listz and Szymanowski Stabat Mater - Symfonie nr. 3


----------



## Guest




----------



## Adam Weber

Pollini's Beethoven cycle. I almost bought Kempff's, but took a risk with Pollini. I don't regret it a bit. Some call him "cold," but few pianists can match his structural integrity.


----------



## Pugg

traverso said:


> I bought another edition of the Faure songs,at least I have now the French lyrics. Also four operas,some Mahler ,Listz and Szymanowski Stabat Mater - Symfonie nr. 3
> View attachment 80333
> View attachment 80335
> View attachment 80336
> View attachment 80337





traverso said:


> View attachment 80338
> View attachment 80339
> View attachment 80340
> View attachment 80341


Good gracious, you pushed the boat out today :lol :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Good gracious, you pushed the boat out today :lol :tiphat:


I listened to Rigoletto and I wondered why I did not listen more to opera.It was sheer joy and I have to say, I was utterly moved by the music and the performance,I felt most grateful.







Everything was quite cheap except the L'Elisir dámore.Most of it is brand new or as new.:tiphat:


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

A trip to Barnes and Noble yielded these three


----------



## Guest

Just bought, this marvelous recording of Rigoletto "DELLA MIA BELLA QUESTA O QUELLA ".I am so glad ,2.5 euro ,new and sealed,yes miracles definitely do exist.







For the same price and good as new,the music I saw as a child in the cinema.I remember the fight ,knives, snapping fingers and blood.I was almost sick of excitement.


----------



## Pugg

traverso said:


> Just bought, this marvelous recording of Rigoletto "DELLA MIA BELLA QUESTA O QUELLA ".I am so glad ,2.5 euro ,new and sealed,yes miracles definitely do exist.
> View attachment 80397
> 
> For the same price and good as new,the music I saw as a child in the cinema.I remember the fight ,knives, snapping fingers and blood.I was almost sick of excitement.
> View attachment 80398


I like the Sills Rigoletto very much, only one have so much time to listen to all his favourites.

The West Site Story movie was on Dutch T.V around Christmas.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Going off of Mahlerian's recommendation of Abbado's Mahler 6. That and I enjoy Abbado in the Seventh (Chicago), Third (Berlin), and Ninth (Berlin).

*Gustav Mahler*: _Symphony No. 6 _(Claudio Abbado/Berliner Philharmoniker)


----------



## Pugg

​*Saimir Pirgu*: Il Mio Canto

Cilea:È la solita storia 'Lamento di Federico' (from L'Arlesiana)

Donizetti:Tombe degl'avi miei … Fra poco a me ricovero...Tu che a Dio spiegasti l'ali (from Lucia di Lammermoor)

Gounod:L'amour, l'amour... Ah, lève-toi soleil (from Roméo et Juliette)
Salut! Demeure chaste et pure (from Faust)

Massenetourquoi me reveiller (from Werther)

Puccini:Che gelida manina (from La Bohème)

Strauss, Ri rigori armato il seno (from Der Rosenkavalier)

Verdi:O inferno!...Sento avvampar nell'anima (from Simon Boccanegra)
La mia letizia infondere (from I Lombardi)
Lunge da lei…De' miei bollenti spiriti (from La Traviata)
Ella mi fu rapita! (from Rigoletto)
O figli … Ah, la paterna mano (from Macbeth)
Oh! fede negar potessi (from Luisa Miller)
Quando le sere al placido (from Luisa Miller)
La donna è mobile (from Rigoletto)
Saimir Pirgu (tenor)

Orchestra del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Speranza Scappucci


----------



## anthonycwein

Jeffrey Smith said:


> A trip to Barnes and Noble yielded these three


Awesome shoutout to the PSO!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## violadude

Got an Amazon gift card for Christmas, which for me automatically = MOAR CDS


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Good score, dude!


----------



## Baregrass

​
Finally spent one of my Amazon gift cards on this LP. Maybe not one of Beethoven's best symphonies or maybe the recording. It is good but not overwhelmingly so. The quality of the LP is great. No noise but I also clean even new LP's before playing.


----------



## Pugg

Baregrass said:


> View attachment 80519​
> Finally spent one of my Amazon gift cards on this LP. Maybe not one of Beethoven's best symphonies or maybe the recording. It is good but not overwhelmingly so. The quality of the LP is great. No noise but I also clean even new LP's before playing.


Why on earth you do that ????????


----------



## Bohemian

Florestan said:


> I only have 6 Beethoven symphony cycles (after getting rid of Walter and Hanover Band), and I just bought a concerto cycle by Norrington. This concerto cycle ought to be a good contrast to Norrington's.


Hi, would you recommend the Karl Bohm set with the VPO ? Been tempting me now for a bit . It's an SHM edition as well , which I find superior in sound over the normal pressings . Especially with classical fare.


----------



## Bohemian

All SHM mastering :
View attachment 80528
View attachment 80529
View attachment 80530
View attachment 80531
View attachment 80532


----------



## Pugg

Bohemian said:


> All SHM mastering :
> View attachment 80528
> View attachment 80529
> View attachment 80530
> View attachment 80531
> View attachment 80532


Your attachment give a warning to repost to the staff


----------



## Bohemian

Pugg said:


> Your attachment give a warning to repost to the staff


Hi, wonder why the images don't show : confused !


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Massenet Arrival*

After some pondering on Massenet after a friend reintroduced to some of his music, listening to Neeme Jarvi's Orchestral Highlights recording and a fair amount of time on YouTube, I ordered the following items. 

































​


----------



## Pugg

AClockworkOrange said:


> After some pondering on Massenet after a friend reintroduced to some of his music, listening to Neeme Jarvi's Orchestral Highlights recording and a fair amount of time on YouTube, I ordered the following items.
> 
> View attachment 80537
> View attachment 80538
> 
> View attachment 80539
> View attachment 80540
> View attachment 80542
> 
> ​


Fabulous purchase , you going to love it all :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Another Mahler (again....) I used to have it on a lp and the same goes for the Gershwin.Honegger is a classic performance,finally I have it back on cd.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Beethoven: Mackerras, the Scottish Chamber Orchestra & the Philharmonia et al.*

With this order, it is a mix of plugging gaps and a dash of Beethoven.

I'll begin with the et al. - the gaps I am plugging in the works of Stanford & Saint-Saens. 

















​Songs have taken a larger place in my listening and I was most surprised to discover this disc of material by Saint-Saens a little while ago. I am a huge fan of Saint-Saens so this will prove a most interesting collection.

I have been exploring Stanford in parallel with with his contemporary, Hubert Parry. It will be interesting to see how Stanford's Songs at the piano compare with Parry's. Listening to samples suggests that it will be an equally rewarding listening experience.








My original intention on closing off my Beethoven collection Symphonically, as I have previously noted was going to be with Karl Bohm's Wiener Cycle and Paavo Jarvi's acclaimed Chamber cycle. These plans have shifted somewhat.

Paavo Jarvi may be very well regarded but to me it seems a great deal of hype for the payoff his recordings offer.

Charles Mackerras' recording of Beethoven's Creatures of Prometheus really turned my ear and prompted me to revisit his Mozart with the SCO. It made the decision to look at his Beethoven Cycle quite straight forward.

I noticed that the set was on offer (or at a reduced price to when I last looked at it) and as the price was right, I made the purchase it despite my better judgement after my other recent purchases.

This set has been recorded from live concerts dedicated to the specific Symphony which was being performed which is an interesting idea. The sensibility (in my eyes) to use the Philharmonia in the Ninth also speaks highly for this cycle. This is where Harnoncourt's cycle with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe falls down.

I think it is time to go into purchase-hibernation for a while now, I have some serious listening ahead of me :angel:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Pugg said:


> Fabulous purchase , you going to love it all :cheers:


Thanks Pugg. I was able to hear samples from most of the recordings I opted to purchase so I am very eager to start listening to these when they arrive.

Jonas Kaufmann, Sophie Koch, Joyce DiDonato, Alice Coote & Jose Van Dam spoke volumes before I heard or saw samples from them.


----------



## Guest

Two Massenet operas and LEONI L'oracolo is just a curiosity .


----------



## Baregrass

Pugg said:


> Why on earth you do that ????????


If you mean clean my new LP's, I always do that. New LP's can be quite dirty.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith




----------



## Pugg

Baregrass said:


> If you mean clean my new LP's, I always do that. New LP's can be quite dirty.


Never ever seen it, on new that is


----------



## Pugg

​
Manhattan Intermezzo
American and British Works for Piano and Orchestra

Ellington:New world A-Coming

Benjamin Wesner (clarinet)

Emersoniano Concerto No. 1

Gershwin:Rhapsody in Blue

Benjamin Wesner (clarinet)

Sedaka:Manhattan Intermezzo

Jeffrey Biegel (piano)

Brown University Orchestra, Paul Phillips


----------



## Dr Johnson

Volumes 1, 2 & 3 of Malcolm Arnold's chamber music.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Baregrass

Pugg said:


> Never ever seen it, on new that is


I actually never even thought about it until reading a thread about the subject in a well known vinyl forum. Then I began cleaning new LP's just to see what would happen. I use a cleaning system that uses a small tank and I could see the residue at the bottom. Please excuse my vagueness. I am deliberately not using names so as to not violate this forums rules.


----------



## Pugg

Baregrass said:


> I actually never even thought about it until reading a thread about the subject in a well known vinyl forum. Then I began cleaning new LP's just to see what would happen. I use a cleaning system that uses a small tank and I could see the residue at the bottom. Please excuse my vagueness. I am deliberately not using names so as to not violate this forums rules.


I understand , thanks for your reply :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Heard this on YT and thought it was brilliant. Couldn't find it anywhere. Just got a second hand copy through a French website which put me in touch with a seller in Moscow. The joys of the Internet!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Taggart said:


> Heard this on YT and thought it was brilliant. Couldn't find it anywhere. Just got a second hand copy through a French website which put me in touch with a seller in Moscow. The joys of the Internet!


Love it - that and Rachmaninov's equally beautiful (and some might say ever so slightly superior) masterpiece the 'All Night Vigil' Op.37. Music doesn't get any better or more profound than those 2 works.


----------



## Guest

More opera,two oldies and a beautiful Romeo .


----------



## Jeffrey Smith




----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich Symphony No. 8
London Symphony Orchestra
Mstislav Rostropovich

I purchased this CD for one American cent! Obscene!!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> View attachment 80706
> 
> 
> Shostakovich Symphony No. 8
> London Symphony Orchestra
> Mstislav Rostropovich
> 
> I purchased this CD for one American cent! Obscene!!


where did you get it?

in a Sotheby's fine art auction? hahaha


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> where did you get it?
> 
> in a Sotheby's fine art auction? hahaha


Ha! Ha! I only go there to add to my Van Eyck collection.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Ha! Ha! I only go there to add to my Van Eyck collection.


wow 15th century masterpieces

and which is your "latest purchase" from these? (to match to the thread)


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> wow 15th century masterpieces
> 
> and which is your "latest purchase" from these? (to match to the thread)


Unfortunately the only ones I can afford to hang in the hpowders château are by Spike van Eyck.

But Flemish Art from that time period is my all time favorite. I adore it!

The Arnolfini Portrait has been a favorite since I was a kid. One of my top 5 of all time!


----------



## Mahlerian

Both items help to fill out my Takemitsu collection, as the Meyer discs include one with the composer's Grawemeyer-winning Fantasma/Cantos.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Arrived today








inspection reveals I have about one third of this box in sets I already have, but that leaves almost ten CDs of music I have never heard.

(Almost all the Boulez works in here are included in the Boulez Complete Works box, and the Messaien CD is also part of the Percussions de Strasbourg 50 Ans set).


----------



## Pugg

Couldn't resist :

​


----------



## Guest

A new Fidelio ,it is my fourth and my second Faust.


----------



## Martyn Harper

I have been buying Bach box sets over the last few months. My most recent acquisitions are:
Bach Masterworks - Original Jackets Collection (50 CDs)
Complete Keyboard Works - Ivo Janssen (20 CDs)
Cantatas - Karl Richter (26 CDs)
The Complete Orchestral Works - Edition Bachakademie (11 CDs)
As you can see, I've pretty much immersed myself in Bach's music and the experience is wonderful!


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Besides two operas (see appropriate thread)



















And


----------



## Pugg

*Back to L.P*








*Ludwig van Beethoven* (1770-1827)
Symphonien Nr.1-9 (180g, Limited edition and numbed )
Gundula Janowitz, Hilde Rössel-Majdan, Waldemar Kmentt, Walter Berry, Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
*8 LPs*


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I bought:


----------



## Open Lane

Just purchased
Haydn - complete masses
Horowitz plays liszt
Liszt piano collection
And on the non-classical front:
dimmu borgir - enthrone darkness
And obscuras cd that comes out fri


----------



## Guest

I just bought this opera for just 11 euro's,all in,It is almost unbelievable .:tiphat: .It is new and on three cd's instead of four.
I am looking for a few opera's more and first I like to buy the Monteverdi opera Orfeo with Andrew Parrott.


----------



## DavidA

The great Romanian Clara Haskil.


----------



## DavidA

traverso said:


> I just bought this opera for just 11 euro's,all in,It is almost unbelievable .:tiphat: .It is new and on three cd's instead of four.
> I am looking for a few opera's more and first I like to buy the Monteverdi opera Orfeo with Andrew Parrott.
> View attachment 80875


Some fabulous singing from Price on this.


----------



## Baregrass

Really nice! Where did you find them. I only saw the 5 CD version on Deutschegrammophon's site.



Pugg said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven* (1770-1827)
> Symphonien Nr.1-9 (180g, Limited edition and numbed )
> Gundula Janowitz, Hilde Rössel-Majdan, Waldemar Kmentt, Walter Berry, Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
> *8 LPs*


----------



## Pugg

Baregrass said:


> Really nice! Where did you find them. I only saw the 5 CD version on Deutschegrammophon's site.


Mine came from JPC in Germany but Presto do sell them also :tiphat:


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

I ordered this two weeks ago from Amazon US directly. Apparently Amazon is powerful enough to make the US Postal Service work on Sunday, because it was waiting on my doorstep when I got home from doing some errands today.










One more of the chief lures for this, beyond the conductor, is the fact that unlike most sets, it contains both the "Study Symphony" and the "Nullte". I think only Tintner has both, and one of Barrnboim's has the Nullte.


----------



## tdc

I've been enjoying my Klemperer Brahms set, but I also wanted something with newer sound. I just listened to the 4th last night and as I suspected Chailly does very well here.










Albéniz Iberia has come to be among my favorite works, so I figured it was high time I picked up an actual recording of this brilliant work.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Given that there are scads of Stravinsky I never heard.


----------



## Pugg

​
Found this box, original EMI for only €9,90

*Schubert:Sacred & Secular Choral Works*

Kyrie in B flat major, D45

Kyrie in D minor, D49

Mass No. 1 in F Major, D105

Mass No. 3 in B flat Major, D324

Deutsches Salve Regina in F, D379

Stabat mater, D383

Mass No. 5 in A flat major, D678

Mass No. 4 in C Major, D452

Mass No. 6 in E flat major, D950

Tantum ergo in E flat major D962

Offertorium 'Intende voci', D963

Kyrie in D minor, D31

Kyrie in F major, D66

Salve Regina in B flat major, D106

Offertorium 'Totus in corde langueo' in C major, D136

Stabat Mater in G minor, D 175

Offertorium 'Tres sunt' in A minor, D181

Gradual in C major, D184

Offertorium 'Salve Regina' in F major, D223

Tantum ergo in C major, D461

Tantum ergo in C major, D460

Magnificat in C major, D486

Auguste jam coelestium in G major, D488

Salve Regina in A major, D676

Six Antiphons for the Blessings of Branches on Palm Sunday, D696

Psalm 23 'Gott ist mein Hirt', D706

Tantum ergo in C major, D739

Tantum ergo in D major, D750

Salve Regina in C major, D811

Deutsche Messe, D872

Psalm 92 D953

Hymne, D964

second version

Helen Donath, Lucia Popp (sopranos), Brigitte Fassbaender (mezzo), Peter Schreier (tenor), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

Chor & Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Pugg said:


> ​
> Found this box, original EMI for only €9,90
> 
> *Schubert:Sacred & Secular Choral Works*
> 
> Kyrie in B flat major, D45
> 
> Kyrie in D minor, D49
> 
> Mass No. 1 in F Major, D105
> 
> Mass No. 3 in B flat Major, D324
> 
> Deutsches Salve Regina in F, D379
> 
> Stabat mater, D383
> 
> Mass No. 5 in A flat major, D678
> 
> Mass No. 4 in C Major, D452
> 
> Mass No. 6 in E flat major, D950
> 
> Tantum ergo in E flat major D962
> 
> Offertorium 'Intende voci', D963
> 
> Kyrie in D minor, D31
> 
> Kyrie in F major, D66
> 
> Salve Regina in B flat major, D106
> 
> Offertorium 'Totus in corde langueo' in C major, D136
> 
> Stabat Mater in G minor, D 175
> 
> Offertorium 'Tres sunt' in A minor, D181
> 
> Gradual in C major, D184
> 
> Offertorium 'Salve Regina' in F major, D223
> 
> Tantum ergo in C major, D461
> 
> Tantum ergo in C major, D460
> 
> Magnificat in C major, D486
> 
> Auguste jam coelestium in G major, D488
> 
> Salve Regina in A major, D676
> 
> Six Antiphons for the Blessings of Branches on Palm Sunday, D696
> 
> Psalm 23 'Gott ist mein Hirt', D706
> 
> Tantum ergo in C major, D739
> 
> Tantum ergo in D major, D750
> 
> Salve Regina in C major, D811
> 
> Deutsche Messe, D872
> 
> Psalm 92 D953
> 
> Hymne, D964
> 
> second version
> 
> Helen Donath, Lucia Popp (sopranos), Brigitte Fassbaender (mezzo), Peter Schreier (tenor), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)
> 
> Chor & Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Wolfgang Sawallisch


Following in my footsteps? But you got a much better price!
One advice: while the sacred stuff is good-to-excellent, the four CDs of secular works have a certain sameness to them. They are generally fine, but you may want to space them out.


----------



## Pugg

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Following in my footsteps? But you got a much better price!
> One advice: while the sacred stuff is good-to-excellent, the four CDs of secular works have a certain sameness to them. They are generally fine, but you may want to space them out.


If you mentioned it than the credits are yours, I only new one thing; for that price it can't be bad


----------



## Dr Bartolo

*Peer Gynt
Grieg
Fjeldstat conducing LSO
London double LP 
Pressed at RTI , 45 RPM 
ORG Reissue
*


----------



## damianjb1

I've just bought Klemperer's recording of Mahler 2 and the Karajan/Leontyne Price Tosca.


----------



## HEmbrey1

I'm getting Jonathan Antoine's 'Tenor' for Valentines Day!


----------



## Pugg

HEmbrey1 said:


> I'm getting Jonathan Antoine's 'Tenor' for Valentines Day!


You're not him by any change?


----------



## Guest

I realy love hear voice so I purchase another cd wich I used to have on lp.


----------



## Baregrass

Pugg said:


> Mine came from JPC in Germany but Presto do sell them also :tiphat:


Thanks ! I finally found them on Amazon US today but the price is way up there. $199.98 for new pressings. They also have what appears to be the 1977 editions that are used for a lot less and the new CD versions are quite reasonable.


----------



## Guest

Another cd I used to have on LP.


----------



## Guest

This is (hopefully) my last set of Bruckner symphonies.It is new and again for a very low price.I saw that there is a new edition,but I have the older one.It has gorgeous sound and that is with the music of Bruckner a real bliss. 
Yesterday I listened to the Tristan with Kleiber and it is amazingly beautiful.


----------



## Guest

I am searching for these two cd's.They are hard to find and expensive.The Kings musick cd cost more than 50 dollars,pf.....I have to be patient.


----------



## Scififan

I downloaded a recording of the Brandenburg Concertos conducts by Thurston Darr with the Philomusica of London. (1959) I have an old mono cassette of this set but this new set is in stereo. When I first ran across it, the general consensus was that the Menuhin set (which I have in vinyl) was superior. I'm not so sure of that now. Dart's reading with the trumpets in the first movement is very exciting and there is a sense of spontaneity throughout. 

Later on he was going to perform his second version of these works with ASMF on Radio 3. I remember that I tuned in to hear it and the announcement was made that he had been taken ill. He died shortly afterwards. Dart's untimely death was a great loss but his two original and dynamic readings of the Brandenburg Concertos remain. Personally, I think that his 1959 set is the better of the pair.


----------



## Pugg

​*Another box*
This time the great pianist *Emile Giles*


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Pugg said:


> ​*Another box*
> This time the great pianist *Emile Giles*


Great minds think alike. I ordered it tonight as well. Mostly for the Beethoven.


----------



## Pugg

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Great minds think alike. I ordered it tonight as well. Mostly for the Beethoven.


I saw it in the shop yesterday for €35.00 , brand new sealed :tiphat:
Couldn't believe it .


----------



## Guest

JS Bach
Cello Suites

Yo-yo Ma.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Outgrowth of this week's Saturday Symphony thread.


----------



## Pugg

​I am weak when it comers to recordings by Jonas


----------



## gHeadphone

dogen said:


> JS Bach
> Cello Suites
> 
> Yo-yo Ma.
> 
> View attachment 81173


I love this album!


----------



## Wood

HAYDN: Seven last words (orchestral version, La Scala, Muti) DVD

There aren't many recordings of this rather unique work, so I was glad to pick up this DVD cheaply second hand.


----------



## Pugg

Wood said:


> HAYDN: Seven last words (orchestral version, La Scala, Muti) DVD
> 
> There aren't many recordings of this rather unique work, so I was glad to pick up this DVD cheaply second hand.


I don't do jalousie but I envy you


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Much of my listening has been in the realm of Arnold Bax. An incredibly underrated Composer, as many British Composers tend to be, I really enjoy his music a great deal. Were I to rank my top five British Composers, he would be in the top three easily.

This week, I finally picked up *David Lloyd-Jones' complete cycle of Arnold Bax's Symphonies* to accompany Vernon Handley's (relatively) recent set.

Continuing my exploration of British Music, I also picked up *the first three volumes of British Works for Cello & Piano performed by Huw & Paul Watkins*. These volumes feature pieces by Bantock, Bax, Bowen, Delius, Ireland, Parry, Rubbra et al.

















​
I have also added another British Composer to my listening pile - *William Sterndale Bennett*. Piano Concertos 1,2,3 & 5, Symphony in G & Overtures performed by the London Philharmonic Orchestra , Malcolm Binns (Piano) and Nicholas Braithwaite.

Listening on YouTube prior to ordering, I (obviously given that I have ordered them) really enjoyed what I heard. It is easy to hear why he made a positive impression on Robert Schumann and Felix Mendelssohn. As a teacher, one of his students was Hubert Parry, another Composer I really enjoy. 2016 would be the bicentenary for this Composer. Fingers crossed we may see some new recordings take place to accompany Lyrita's excellent releases.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

The second part of my order ticked off three items from my wish list.

*Franz Schubert's Great Secular & Sacred Choral Works* under the baton of the ubiquitous *Wolfgang Sawallisch* whose grasp of Schubert sounds as masterful as his interpretations of Robert Schumann.

*Kurt Masur's *fantastic recording of *Felix Mendelssohn's Die Erste Walpurgisnacht with the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig*.

*Alexander Zemlinsky's Lyric Symphony & the Complete Incidental Music for Cymbeline* performed by the fantastic *Czech Philharmonic under Antony Beaumont*.












​


----------



## Pugg

​
Special thanks to schigolch:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

I like to plunge in the world of Delius so I purchased this set of cd's.The Liszt is a cd I used to have on lp and Kleiber with Schubert is very promising .


----------



## Pugg

​
Mayr: Requiem in G minor


----------



## tdc

Tortkis informed me that I could purchase a DvD of Partch's _Delusion of the Fury_ and it ended up triggering a bit of a binge...





































Thanks to member Jeffrey Smith for bringing this set to my attention


----------



## Steve Wright

Still relatively early on in my Shostakovich journey, but I can already tell that these two concertos - perhaps more than the also-fine piano and violin ones - will be with me for the duration. 
Oh, and Maxim looks quite like his old man, doesn't he?


----------



## Guest

Bartok,Bach and Wagner,4 euro's for Rheingold.:tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Beethoven and Bernstein









Berlioz and Davis


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> View attachment 81332
> 
> 
> Beethoven and Bernstein


Did you know that Montserrat Caballé was to supposed to sing the soprano part and was send away by Bernstein?


----------



## Adair

Not surprised. I saw on a documentary how badly he treated Jose Carreras...


----------



## Andolink




----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Did you know that Montserrat Caballé was to supposed to sing the soprano part and was send away by Bernstein?


The story goes that she was ill prepared for her role.


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> Did you know that Montserrat Caballé was to supposed to sing the soprano part and was send away by Bernstein?


Haven't heard that. Moser is good but would have loved to have heard Caballe float over the music. The best interpreter is Janowitz on Karajan 1&2. Simply superb. Bernstein is very intense caught live. What a work this is!


----------



## DavidA

Adair said:


> Not surprised. I saw on a documentary how badly he treated Jose Carreras...


Carreras was a huge mistake in West Side Story. Completely wrong. Should have had Jerry Hadley.


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Haven't heard that. Moser is good but would have loved to have heard Caballe float over the music. The best interpreter is Janowitz on Karajan 1&2. Simply superb. Bernstein is very intense caught live. What a work this is!


 I am going to see it live tonight:

Beethoven - Missa solemnis

Collegium Vocale Gent en Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest
o.l.v. Philippe Herreweghe - dirigent
m.m.v. Carolyn Sampson sopraan
Ann Hallenberg alt
Benjamin Hulett tenor
Florian Boesch bas


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> I am going to see it live tonight:
> 
> Beethoven - Missa solemnis
> 
> Collegium Vocale Gent en Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest
> o.l.v. Philippe Herreweghe - dirigent
> m.m.v. Carolyn Sampson sopraan
> Ann Hallenberg alt
> Benjamin Hulett tenor
> Florian Boesch bas


Lucky you! Enjoy!


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I am going to see it live tonight:
> 
> Beethoven - Missa solemnis
> 
> Collegium Vocale Gent en Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest
> o.l.v. Philippe Herreweghe - dirigent
> m.m.v. Carolyn Sampson sopraan
> Ann Hallenberg alt
> Benjamin Hulett tenor
> Florian Boesch bas


 Lucky man!:tiphat: In the Doelen I presume?


----------



## Pugg

traverso said:


> Lucky man!:tiphat: In the Doelen I presume?


Absolutely right.:tiphat:

On topic, I have had a phonecall from my charety shop: if I would be so kind to help them sort things out.

Reward; first choice from the lot and for a bargain price.
Cost me a half day but I am going to do it.
I saw jewels, lots of Karajan on DG and Decca


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Absolutely right.:tiphat:
> 
> On topic, I have had a phonecall from my charety shop: if I would be so kind to help them sort things out.
> 
> Reward; first choice from the lot and for a bargain price.
> Cost me a half day but I am going to do it.
> I saw jewels, lots of Karajan on DG and Decca


Charity it shall be !:lol:


----------



## Pugg

traverso said:


> Charity it shall be !:lol:


You know the Dutch meaning; Charity begins at home


----------



## Guest

I just bought this and I am very pleased with it.:angel:


----------



## Adair

Pugg said:


> Absolutely right.:tiphat:
> 
> On topic, I have had a phonecall from my charety shop: if I would be so kind to help them sort things out.
> 
> Reward; first choice from the lot and for a bargain price.
> Cost me a half day but I am going to do it.
> I saw jewels, lots of Karajan on DG and Decca


Do you need an assistant? I volunteer...


----------



## Guest

Today I bought the Previn recordings of the Prokofiev concertos with Ashkenazy.The recording with Haitink was already in my collection.It is good to have them both .(I used to have it on lp)
I searched a lot for a recording of The Watermusic wich could satisfied me and that was no easy task.They were to fast or way to slow.Almost all the recent recordings are in a way in a straightjacket,from the start there is no room for breathe in most recordings,I don't like it.
Gardiner is a good choise but I went for Jordi Savall and it is very pleasing.
Another cd has music that is also close to my heart,the "Jerusalem" of Parry is a beautiful piece, " Ï was 
glad"!:angel:


----------



## Aggelos

Purchased Rene Leibowitz


















http://www.scribendumrecordings.com/our-shop/4583959841/sc510-13cd---the-art-of-leibowitz/10114478
http://www.norpete.com/c0032.html
http://www.mdt.co.uk/leibowitz-rene-the-art-of-italiana-leibowitz-scribendum-13cds.html



> RENÉ LEIBOWITZ: The Art of Leibowitz, incl. Bach, Boccherini, Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Schumann, Liszt, Wagner, Gade, Grieg, Waldteufel, Borodin, Rimsky-Korsakov, Ippolitov-Ivanov, Moussorgsky, Dvorák, Dinicu, Chopin, de Falla, Franck, Chabrier, Saint-Saëns, Delibes, Meyerbeer, Bizet, Ibert, Auber, Dukas, Pierné, Gounod, Ravel, Debussy, Constant, Offenbach, Sullivan, Waldteufel, Johann Strauss & Leibowitz. (England) 13-Scribendum 510, recorded 1960-62, many in Walthamstow Town Hall in remarkably resplendent sound! This is a spectacular audiophile edition, with the Mussorgsky items being benchmark performances as well as stunning audiophile recordings!
> 
> CRITIC REVIEW:
> 
> "René Leibowitz was born in Warsaw on 17 February, 1913. Eventually he made Paris his home where he studied composition with Ravel and Schönberg, and also studied orchestration with Ravel. Additionally, he studied composition with Webern and conducting with Pierre Monteux. René Leibowitz made his début as a conductor in 1937 with the Chamber Orchestra of the French Radio in Europe and the United States. In 1944 he taught composition and conducting to many pupils, including Pierre Boulez (composition only), Antoine Duhamel, and Vinko Globokar.
> 
> René Leibowitz's repertoire as a conductor spanned virtually everything, including opera, from the Baroque to the most modern 20th century composers. Leibowitz was also known as an orchestrator. His arrangement and recording of Bach's Passacaglia and Fugue in c minor for double orchestra is just one of the unique achievements of his in this area. His most famous orchestration is his re-orchestration and recording of Mussorgsky's 'Night on Bare Mountain'. Apparently the maestro had reservations regarding several aspects of the famous Rimsky-Korsakov version. He even made a special trip to Russia to study all the available manuscripts before creating his own rendition. Leibowitz completely eliminated the fanfares, as well as implemented many other orchestral and musical changes. The Leibowitz version ends with a huge crescendo and is quite powerful.
> 
> Leibowitz's conducting repertoire, which spanned virtually everything, is well represented in this comprehensive 13 CD set. Many recordings featured in this set have been available only as downloads. Glorious, inspired, unique interpretations. During the war he was an active member of the French resistance against the Nazis. After WW II, Leibowitz became one of the most sought-after conductors in Europe and his well deserved reputation is extensively represented in this set. This set includes Leibowitz's acclaimed Beethoven symphonies cycle also noted for attempting to follow very precisely Beethoven's metronome marks."
> 
> - Reader's Digest


As far as I am concerned, Leibowitz has the following orchestral transcriptions.
-Franck / Rene Leibowitz : Panis Angelicus
-Mussorgsky / Rene Leibowitz : Night on Bald Mountain
-Traditional / Rene Leibowitz : Greensleeves & Londonderry Air
-J.S Bach / Rene Leibowitz : Passacaglia and Fugue in C Minor BWV 582

-Mozart / Rene Leibowitz : Fantasia for Mechanical Organ KV 594, for double string orchestra [Boelke-Bomart Inc.]
http://www.schott-france.com/shop/9/show,303112.html

-Schoenberg / Rene Leibowitz : Three Songs Op. 48 (for Low Voice and Orchestra) [Boelke-Bomart Inc.]
Instrumentation : 1,1, 2+1, 1, - 1,1,1,0 - hp - pf.

-Schubert / Rene Leibowitz : Fantasia in C Major (originally for violin and piano D.943) [Boelke-Bomart Inc.]
Instrumentation : 2,2,2,2 - 2,2,3,1 - pf - str
http://www.schott-france.com/shop/9/show,308325.html

-Schubert / Rene Leibowitz : Fantasia in F Minor (originally for piano 4-hands Op.103) [Boelke-Bomart Inc.]
Instrumentation : 2,2,2,2 - 2,2,3,1 - timp - str
http://www.schott-france.com/shop/9/show,319689.html

- J.S. Bach / Rene Leibowitz: Toccata and Fugue in D Minor BWV 565 [Boelke-Bomart Inc.]
Instrumentation : pic.2(2.pic).2(2.ca).Ebcl.1.bcl.2.cbsn - 4.2.2.btbn.1 - timp.perc(tri, cym, tam-t, tamb, b.d)-hp.pno(cel) - str
http://www.schott-france.com/shop/Sheet_Music/orchestra/2682321/2263327/show,303087.html


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

So it might be dangerous for the economy, being part of this forum...It's nice this set is 15 cd's for the price of 3







Got some horror movies for the wife too.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

*Beethoven : Missa Solemnis - Phillipe Herreweghe*
Very, very nice performance. I was seeking a period performance, and the options were limited. Everybody was throwing Gardiner's release at me, but I've never cared for Gardiner. Meanwhile, I've loved just about everything I've heard under Herreweghe.








*Adagios & Fugues W.A.Mozart after J.S.Bach - **Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin*







*Ferruccio Furlanetto Sings Mozart - Ion Marin *
People often speak of Callas, Pavarotti, Price, Caruso, or Pinza. I'm that way about Ferruccio Furlanetto. I feel like his Mozart and Verdi performances are second to none. That's not even mentioning how he commands the stage.








*Mozart: Don Giovanni - Joseph Losey *
I haven't been able to watch this performance for years, because the audio was ghastly. I heard a sample of the audio on Youtube, and it was like "Finally". Had I not been lazy, I would've mixed the DVD video with the CD release audio years ago, but this gets it right. I haven't watched it yet, as it hasn't made it to my door, so I might have to continue this post at a later date.


----------



## Mahlerian

The Sabine Meyer box never came, unfortunately, but at least I received a refund. I'll have to get it at some future point.


----------



## SixFootScowl

20% off sale at Dearborn Music today:


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> 20% off sale at Dearborn Music today:


Can't go wrong, _with both_ :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Thanks to Badinerie 's tip :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​Ordered this one as well, same cast for only €8.00 including shipping:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

traverso said:


> Lucky man!:tiphat: In the Doelen I presume?


This was a wonderful, evening last week, enjoyed it very much.
Actually more then a recording.
The violin solo is so overwhelming and the soloist where very good :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

I just bought this set of books.The books were very cheap,sending it to me cost ten times more.


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> This was a wonderful, evening last week, enjoyed it very much.
> Actually more then a recording.
> The violin solo is so overwhelming and the soloist where very good :tiphat:


That Benedictus!


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> This was a wonderful, evening last week, enjoyed it very much.
> Actually more then a recording.
> The violin solo is so overwhelming and the soloist where very good :tiphat:


I only have his recording on HM france.I also like to listen to Giulini .You were in the seventh heaven !
:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​At last a complete Mozart box by Bruno Walter.:tiphat:


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Disc: 1
1. Plainchant: Pange Lingua
2. Kyrie
3. Gloria
4. Credo
5. Sanctus & Benedictus
6. Agnus Dei
7. Kyrie
8. Gloria
9. Credo
10. Sanctus & Benedictus
11. Agnus Dei
12. Praeter Rerum Seriem
13. Ave Maria 4w

Disc: 2
1. Anonymous Chanson: L'homme Arme
2. Kyrie
3. Gloria
4. Credo
5. Sanctus & Benedictus
6. Agnus Dei
7. Kyrie
8. Gloria
9. Credo
10. Sanctus & Benedictus
11. Agnus Dei


----------



## MrTortoise

Two discs of Schnittke, all new works to my ears, I'm going to being in heaven (well, I'm sure he will take me to hell a few times as well) while I explore. This set does contain the Faust Cantata. Thanks to whoever recent posted about it in Current Listening. You are responsible for this purchase :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

traverso said:


> Charity it shall be !:lol:


So I spend 2 hours off hard ploughing true the whole sha-bang at the charity shop last night.
I bought, 150 L.P. near mint. (Lots of original SXL from Decca and DG )
The previous owner was more a collector then actually listing.
I have put aside another 50 CD'S


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## tortkis

Complete Organ Works of Jean Titelouze - Robert Bates (Loft Recordings)









John Cale & Terry Riley: Church of Anthrax (Columbia)








Terry Riley: piano, organ, soprano saxophone
John Cale: bass, harpsichord, piano, guitar, viola, organ


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> So I spend 2 hours off hard ploughing true the whole sha-bang at the charity shop last night.
> I bought, 150 L.P. near mint. (Lots of original SXL from Decca and DG )
> The previous owner was more a collector then actually listing.
> I have put aside another 50 CD'S


Interesting,do you have a list with all the treasures,or at least the ones with a nice cover?:tiphat:


----------



## Steve Wright

Saw this for the most unusual price of £4 Like New. Big fan of both Shostakovich and Nielsen so imagine Prokofiev (somewhere in the middle?) will hit the spot for me.








Some more of the aforementioned Nielsen - my current obsession - to compare and contrast with Blomstedt. Interesting how many Nielsen 4s have a lava-spouting volcano on the cover! 








Haven't heard the Lemminkainen legends yet - and I've enjoyed the rest of Sakari's Naxos Sibelius.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Just arrived today:









6 CD +1 Bonus DVD

This striking hardcover booklet with slipcase houses 6 CDs containing Beethoven's entire symphonic work as well as a Bonus DVD with the documentary "Making van Beethoven". (Documentary on the recording process with interviews with Christian Thielemann and members of the orchestra.) Dubbed "The Beethoven Cycle of the 21st Century", this cycle was recorded live in concert in the Goldener Saal of the Vienna Musikverein between 2008 and 2010 by the Vienna Philharmonic under the baton of Thielemann.


-----------------------
Just noticed this is page 666 of this thread. So, I got a _beast_ of a box set to listen to. Eh?


----------



## DavidA

Berlioz Romeo and Juliette - Gardiner

Chopin Concerto 1 - Gilels

Handel Water Music - Pinnock

Schubert Quintet - Melos / Rostropovich


----------



## Baregrass

Pugg said:


> So I spend 2 hours off hard ploughing true the whole sha-bang at the charity shop last night.
> I bought, 150 L.P. near mint. (Lots of original SXL from Decca and DG )
> The previous owner was more a collector then actually listing.
> I have put aside another 50 CD'S


Looks like you found a gold mine! 150 LP's should keep you busy for a while for sure. Hopefully they won't need too much cleaning up. And yes like Traverso said, if you have pics of some of them?


----------



## MrTortoise

The Hyperion marketing department has really struck a chord (forgive the pun) with me. I find myself wanting to possess the entire Romantic Piano concerto series. Who knows, maybe it will be one of those over-indulgent box sets one day, but since I've wanted a recording of the Paderewski I went ahead and indulged myself just a little 

John Ogdon is a recent discovery for me. I heard his Beethoven c-minor variations on the radio and found myself driving around the block a couple of times so I could finish the piece and hear who was the performer. A search on google play for Ogdon recordings brought me to the Alwyn. Listening to Ogden play the 'Fantasy-Waltzes' is sheer delight, the combination of his power and musical sensitivity demands my total attention.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Mozart*: Mass in C Minor (John Eliot Gardiner leads the Monteverdi Choir and English Baroque Soloists)


----------



## SONNET CLV

MrTortoise said:


> The Hyperion marketing department has really struck a chord (forgive the pun) with me. I find myself wanting to possess the entire Romantic Piano concerto series. Who knows, maybe it will be one of those over-indulgent box sets one day, but since I've wanted a recording of the Paderewski I went ahead and indulged myself just a little


I possess that massive series of recordings, having just recently added volume 66 -- Herz: Piano Concerto No. 2 and three other piano with orchestra works -- and have been acquiring them since the start, which is sometime in 1991.









When I purchased the first volume I was interested in hearing the Paderewski Concerto (though I had a different version already). I never realized the series would go as far as it has, and it is still growing, apparently.

I continued getting many of the selections "just for the hell of it" to keep the collection going, and now some 25 years on I can't seem to quit. Oh well ... many of the rare works have proven wonderful listens and I'm glad to have made their acquaintance. (The collection looks great on my CD shelf, too!)

Take a look here for a listing of the entire series: http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/s.asp?s=S_1

I have also acquired the discs of the Romantic Cello and Romantic Violin series and have all to date. I see Hyperion has begun a Classical Piano Concerto series, now into its second disc, but I haven't yet added those to my collection. (I have a feeling a "classical" era set of piano concertos could go on ... forever! I mean, how many of these things did Mozart and Haydn alone write? Romantics tended to produce maybe a handful of concertos at their top output; those classical guys go into the dozens, even hundreds at times. Don't know if I want to risk my pension and Social Security on that new collection.

But I am a somewhat demented collector, and I do look at that new series with the same lustful eyes (and ears) that have taken me to acquire the other three sets.

All the best to you as a collector. There are worse things in life to pursue.


----------



## MrTortoise

SONNET CLV said:


> I possess that massive series of recordings, having just recently added volume 66 -- Herz: Piano Concerto No. 2 and three other piano with orchestra works -- and have been acquiring them since the start, which is sometime in 1991.
> 
> View attachment 81642
> 
> 
> When I purchased the first volume I was interested in hearing the Paderewski Concerto (though I had a different version already). I never realized the series would go as far as it has, and it is still growing, apparently.
> 
> I continued getting many of the selections "just for the hell of it" to keep the collection going, and now some 25 years on I can't seem to quit. Oh well ... many of the rare works have proven wonderful listens and I'm glad to have made their acquaintance. (The collection looks great on my CD shelf, too!)
> 
> Take a look here for a listing of the entire series: http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/s.asp?s=S_1
> 
> I have also acquired the discs of the Romantic Cello and Romantic Violin series and have all to date. I see Hyperion has begun a Classical Piano Concerto series, now into its second disc, but I haven't yet added those to my collection. (I have a feeling a "classical" era set of piano concertos could go on ... forever! I mean, how many of these things did Mozart and Haydn alone write? Romantics tended to produce maybe a handful of concertos at their top output; those classical guys go into the dozens, even hundreds at times. Don't know if I want to risk my pension and Social Security on that new collection.
> 
> But I am a somewhat demented collector, and I do look at that new series with the same lustful eyes (and ears) that have taken me to acquire the other three sets.
> 
> All the best to you as a collector. There are worse things in life to pursue.


Thanks for the link, and there is already another, Vol 67 with Ludomir Różycki's works. I'm sure the collection has brought you a lot of enjoyment. The only other CD from the series I currently own is the Rimsky-Korsakov/Balakirev disc with Malcolm Binns at the helm. All three concertos are real gems, but I was surprised how much I enjoyed the Balakirev, mighty works they are. Hyperion is a great label. I love the organization of their site and the convenience of the CD liner notes available for download.


----------



## opus55

Wrong thread!
12345


----------



## Guest

These are my new treasures,the Decca recordings of von Karajan and the Scarlatti sonatas with Pogolerich.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Perotin* (The Hilliard Ensemble)

*Perotin*: _Viderunt Omnes, Alleluia Posui Adiutorium, Dum Sigillum, Alleluia Nativitas, Beata Viscera, Sederunt Principes_
*Anonymous*: _Veni Creator Spiritus, O Maria Virginei, Isaias Cecinit_


----------



## Guest

DiesIraeCX said:


> *Perotin* (The Hilliard Ensemble)
> 
> *Perotin*: _Viderunt Omnes, Alleluia Posui Adiutorium, Dum Sigillum, Alleluia Nativitas, Beata Viscera, Sederunt Principes_
> *Anonymous*: _Veni Creator Spiritus, O Maria Virginei, Isaias Cecinit_


This is a realy wonderful recording,very well sung and the recording is very fine too.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> ​Ordered this one as well, same cast for only €8.00 including shipping:tiphat:


Arrived yesterday, can't wait to listen :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

mozart ,two operas and a mozart mass .


----------



## Steve Wright

Note to self: must stop buying Brahms symphony cycles. Wand, Klemperer, Levine, Sanderling, and now this...
I blame realdealblues, whose list of great Brahms cycles on some other thread somewhere I am following. Only Abbado and Jochum to go...
Justifications: 1/ I love Dohnanyi/Cleveland in Dvorak 2/ nice cover 3/ it was £5.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Steve Wright

Steve Wright said:


> View attachment 81761
> 
> Note to self: must stop buying Brahms symphony cycles. Wand, Klemperer, Levine, Sanderling, and now this...
> I blame realdealblues, whose list of great Brahms cycles on some other thread somewhere I am following. Only Abbado and Jochum to go...
> Justifications: 1/ I love Dohnanyi/Cleveland in Dvorak 2/ nice cover 3/ it was £5.


Just noticed I was post #10,000. What do I win?
Every CD ever featured on this thread, I assume. Just tell me where I need to send my postal address.


----------



## Johnhanks

Dr Johnson said:


>


A terrific recording of a wonderful work.


----------



## Pugg

traverso said:


> These are my new treasures,the Decca recordings of von Karajan Pogolerich.
> View attachment 81697
> View attachment 81698


Those I have on Vinyl now


----------



## TurnaboutVox

To replace some 1980s recordings on CD by the Carl Nielsen Quartet on DG which 'bronzed' and became unplayable. I have listened to Vol. 1 of the Young Danish Quartet's offering already - it's very crisply articulated.


----------



## josecamoessilva

I'm a sucker for boxed sets (though there's something to be said for < $3 / CD), so now I can hardly wait for these two:









Hogwood & Academy of Ancient Music play various Bachs (not just J.S.) and Vivaldi.


----------



## Baregrass

TurnaboutVox said:


> To replace some 1980s recordings on CD by the Carl Nielsen Quartet on DG which 'bronzed' and became unplayable. I have listened to Vol. 1 of the Young Danish Quartet's offering already - it's very crisply articulated.


I read some time back that some of the labels that issued the faulty CD's would replace them but cannot remember which would. Although I have not had any affected by bronzing, I have for some time now been going through my CD's and ripped them to flac files so at least I have a backup if needed. It has come in handy a few times when discs got scratched or pitted.


----------



## Pugg

​
Sudbin plays Scarlatti.:tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Baregrass said:


> I read some time back that some of the labels that issued the faulty CD's would replace them but cannot remember which would. Although I have not had any affected by bronzing, I have for some time now been going through my CD's and ripped them to flac files so at least I have a backup if needed. It has come in handy a few times when discs got scratched or pitted.


Hyperion did, no quibbles. DG said the material was deleted, but they did offer me any DG CD of my choice free of charge. I discovered the problem when I was ripping my CD collection to flac files a few years ago. A handful of CDs had bronzed, most of those were not in playable condition.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Filling another gap in my collection.


----------



## Pugg

traverso said:


> Filling another gap in my collection.
> View attachment 81795


Now....that is a _real _gap filled :tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A sudden thought that my collection didn't have enough Fin-de-siecle French Chamber music led to some impulse buying.


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Dr Johnson

TurnaboutVox said:


> A sudden thought that *my collection didn't have enough Fin-de-siecle French Chamber music* led to some impulse buying.


Hate it when that happens.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Now....that is a _real _gap filled :tiphat:


I have other recordings but I wanted this one too.I think this is my now my first choice.:tiphat:


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Pugg said:


> ​
> Sudbin plays Scarlatti.:tiphat:


Looked it up on Amazon, "Released 11th March" it says, then ordered it from YS's own website, where it's available now, and cheaper!! YAY! There's no better player of Scarlatti in this day and age than Mr. Sudbin. I hope we have many more albums from him.


----------



## MrTortoise

George Malcolm playing Bach, Paradies, Daquin, Rameau, Couperin, and even an arrangement of 'Flight of the Bumble Bee'. A youtube upload led me to this treasure!


----------



## Pugg

ShropshireMoose said:


> Looked it up on Amazon, "Released 11th March" it says, then ordered it from YS's own website, where it's available now, and cheaper!! YAY! There's no better player of Scarlatti in this day and age than Mr. Sudbin. I hope we have many more albums from him.


Thank you very much for the tip.:tiphat:
( And for the last part: please do try: Alexandre Tharaud , you will be surprised


----------



## Centropolis

Didn't buy much last few months until today. The Bohm's Ring was only $15 CDN! That's like USD$12


----------



## Centropolis

Part 2


----------



## Centropolis

Part 3


----------



## GioCar

ShropshireMoose said:


> Looked it up on Amazon, "Released 11th March" it says, then ordered it from YS's own website, where it's available now, and cheaper!! YAY! *There's no better player of Scarlatti in this day* and age than Mr. Sudbin. I hope we have many more albums from him.


I second that, but is it different from the one released more or less 10 years ago?


----------



## ShropshireMoose

MrTortoise said:


> George Malcolm playing Bach, Paradies, Daquin, Rameau, Couperin, and even an arrangement of 'Flight of the Bumble Bee'. A youtube upload led me to this treasure!


That is, without question, the finest album you could wish for to introduce anyone to the delights of the harpsichord, I would never want to be without it.


----------



## ShropshireMoose

GioCar said:


> I second that, but is it different from the one released more or less 10 years ago?


Yes, it's a new album, made to celebrate his 10 years with Bis. You can find details on his website www.yevgenysudbin.com


----------



## ShropshireMoose

Pugg said:


> Thank you very much for the tip.:tiphat:
> ( And for the last part: please do try: Alexandre Tharaud , you will be surprised


I must get round to Tharaud's Scarlatti, I have his albums of Rameau, Bach and Couperin respectively, which I like very much.


----------



## GioCar

ShropshireMoose said:


> Yes, it's a new album, made to celebrate his 10 years with Bis. You can find details on his website www.yevgenysudbin.com


Wow! Very good news! Straight into my wish list 

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

JS Bach

















Arvo Pärt


----------



## Guest

Very attractive music.


----------



## shadowdancer

traverso said:


> Very attractive music.
> View attachment 81853


Attractive indeed. I have the same with Rafael Kubelik and BRSO.
Congrats!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

More Mozart.


----------



## MrTortoise

ShropshireMoose said:


> That is, without question, the finest album you could wish for to introduce anyone to the delights of the harpsichord, I would never want to be without it.


I was charmed by it from a youtube video, the Daquin if memory serves me, and after a bit of research I had to seek it out. Luckily I ran across a reasonably-priced used copy in good condition on the Amazon Marketplace. Malcolm's playing has a wonderful energy, and the close placement of the recording microphone(s) gives an intimacy to the sound. Also, I love how Malcolm frequently changes the registrations (not sure if that is the proper term) to lend unique textures and colors. And the modern pieces are fun!


----------



## MrTortoise

Just got this small box set of John Ogdon's complete RCA recordings. I have a feeling the EMI set will be on my order list soon!


----------



## arpeggio

*Heather Reichgott CD*






​
Really. Am I the only one who has acquired our own Heather Reichgott's CD?

Is there a mention of it in another thread?

It even includes some music by one of own: Steven O'Brien. Even though his music is very conservative it is still well written. It should warm the hearts of some of our less adventurous members. For those who feel we should never program the music of Boulez here is your chance to support a very tonal composer.


----------



## Pugg

​
The live recording of Joan Sutherland's role debut as Norma:tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Kodaly* is a Composer I recently discovered by accident thanks to YouTube. I opted for this collection of Orchestral Works to explore from for four reasons:

I am a huge fan of *Antal Dorati and the Philharmonia Hungarica* thanks to their recordings of Haydn's Symphonies.
*Istvan Kertesz*'s superb recordings of Dvorak have made me a fan of his also.
It covers a broad range of works.
The samples sounded superb.









Mendelssohn is a composer who, alongside Liszt, has me hooked. I have ordered *Paulus* to follow up from Mendelssohn's more famous Elijah. *Richard Hickox* has done nothing but impress me of late, especially in Choral Works (specifically including Haydn's various pieces, Beethoven's Mass and of course Mendelssohn's Elijah).








Thomas Quasthoff is one of my favourite Baritones of all time and my collection has sorely lacked his interpretation of *Winterreise* on CD. This CD popped up out of the blue for £3.57 on Amazon whilst sourcing for the second of the discs below so I snapped it up in a heartbeat.

Liszt has seized my attention especially in Lieder. My only interpreters however are female - Diana Damrau and Janet Baker (both of whom are superb too say the least). Looking at other performances however, I came upon this collection of Liszt, paired with performances of Brahms featuring the dream team go Quasthoff & Zeyen. Another very easy purchase.












​
Whilst searching for Liszt Lieder, in addition to the collection from Quasthoff, I found this CD featuring one of my favourite Mezzos of all time, *Brigitte Fassbaender* performing Lieder by Liszt & Richard Strauss. Again, an easy decision to make this order.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Kodaly* is a Composer I recently discovered by accident thanks to YouTube. I opted for this collection of Orchestral Works to explore from for four reasons:
> 
> I am a huge fan of *Antal Dorati and the Philharmonia Hungarica* thanks to their recordings of Haydn's Symphonies.
> *Istvan Kertesz*'s superb recordings of Dvorak have made me a fan of his also.
> It covers a broad range of works.
> The samples sounded superb.
> 
> View attachment 81932
> 
> 
> Mendelssohn is a composer who, alongside Liszt, has me hooked. I have ordered *Paulus* to follow up from Mendelssohn's more famous Elijah. *Richard Hickox* has done nothing but impress me of late, especially in Choral Works (specifically including Haydn's various pieces, Beethoven's Mass and of course Mendelssohn's Elijah).
> View attachment 81933
> 
> 
> Thomas Quasthoff is one of my favourite Baritones of all time and my collection has sorely lacked his interpretation of *Winterreise* on CD. This CD popped up out of the blue for £3.57 on Amazon whilst sourcing for the second of the discs below so I snapped it up in a heartbeat.
> 
> Liszt has seized my attention especially in Lieder. My only interpreters however are female - Diana Damrau and Janet Baker (both of whom are superb too say the least). Looking at other performances however, I came upon this collection of Liszt, paired with performances of Brahms featuring the dream team go Quasthoff & Zeyen. Another very easy purchase.
> View attachment 81934
> View attachment 81936
> ​
> Whilst searching for Liszt Lieder, in addition to the collection from Quasthoff, I found this CD featuring one of my favourite Mezzos of all time, *Brigitte Fassbaender* performing Lieder by Liszt & Richard Strauss. Again, an easy decision to make this order.
> View attachment 81937


The Mendelssohn is great.
So is the Kodaly box, but with one major caveat: Hary Janos is presented with narration by Peter Ustinov linking the music. And if I remember right, the narration is not in English (been some time since I listened to it). So, even if you like Ustinov (I do, but only in limited amounts), you may find yourself a bit impatient to hear Kodaly...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Jeffrey Smith said:


> The Mendelssohn is great.
> So is the Kodaly box, but with one major caveat: Hary Janos is presented with narration by Peter Ustinov linking the music. And if I remember right, the narration is not in English (been some time since I listened to it). So, even if you like Ustinov (I do, but only in limited amounts), you may find yourself a bit impatient to hear Kodaly...


Thanks for the warning Jeffrey :tiphat:

This discs have not arrived yet but the music is available on my Amazon Auto-rip and after a quick listening check I can confirm that the narration appears to be in English.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Because you can never have too much Boulez, and because this was on offer for £38.












> "Beautiful rich dark tone and musicality single him out with distinction. ...Burnside, throughout, displays great sensitivity in his accompaniments. Technically accomplished, he meets the virtuosic challenges that Rachmaninov sets the performer...This set would be hard to beat by any standards - a deeply rewarding and truly stimulating musical experience." - MusicWeb International


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

TurnaboutVox said:


> Because you can never have too much Mahler, and because this was on offer for £38.


....
FTFY.:devil:


----------



## Steve Wright

Acquired this really embarrassingly cheaply on eBay. I mean, think cheap and then half or even quarter it. I was the only bidder (!) so it went at its nominal starting price. Kinda feel bad but hey ho.
I actually have - and really enjoy - Zinman's *Beethoven* symphonies, and was most interested in this for his *Schumann*, though they make up a fraction of the whole! However, if I like his *Brahms* too that'll be a bonus, and it also gives me the chance to try *Strauss* and try again with *Mahler*. Whom I've thus far found a bit bombastic - perhaps not with DZ.
Perhaps he'll even make me sit up and take notice of *Schubert *1-6...
Zinman seems quite a polarising conductor. Fans / detractors on here?


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Steve Wright said:


> Acquired this really embarrassingly cheaply on eBay. I mean, think cheap and then half or even quarter it. I was the only bidder (!) so it went at its nominal starting price. Kinda feel bad but hey ho.
> I actually have - and really enjoy - Zinman's *Beethoven* symphonies, and was most interested in this for his *Schumann*, though they make up a fraction of the whole! However, if I like his *Brahms* too that'll be a bonus, and it also gives me the chance to try *Strauss* and try again with *Mahler*. Whom I've thus far found a bit bombastic - perhaps not with DZ.
> Perhaps he'll even make me sit up and take notice of *Schubert *1-6...
> Zinman seems quite a polarising conductor. Fans / detractors on here?
> View attachment 81980


I have a bunch of that box as separate recordings. His Mahler and Beethoven are generally decent to great but not always(his M9 is my favorite recording of that symphony, yet his M10 is a horrible clunker). The Strauss is uniformly excellent, the Schumann workmanlike, the Schubert I have heard (only 1 CD) decent. No experience with anything else in that set.


----------



## Pugg

Steve Wright said:


> Acquired this really embarrassingly cheaply on eBay. I mean, think cheap and then half or even quarter it. I was the only bidder (!) so it went at its nominal starting price. Kinda feel bad but hey ho.
> I actually have - and really enjoy - Zinman's *Beethoven* symphonies, and was most interested in this for his *Schumann*, though they make up a fraction of the whole! However, if I like his *Brahms* too that'll be a bonus, and it also gives me the chance to try *Strauss* and try again with *Mahler*. Whom I've thus far found a bit bombastic - perhaps not with DZ.
> Perhaps he'll even make me sit up and take notice of *Schubert *1-6...
> Zinman seems quite a polarising conductor. Fans / detractors on here?
> View attachment 81980


It can ore must be me but Zinman's conducting is like eating in a burger shop, all taste the same .
I have the same feeling wit Inbal


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

A bunch of Anima Eterna works with Jos Van Immerseel conducting.

LISZT - different symphonic transcriptions. A real surprise, and I'm glad I got it. 







Box set of different famous works. I always like to hear Immerseel's take on works I've (not so much gotten tired of), but no longer get surprised by. It's always charming, especially the use of period instruments. 







Same as before, more or less a continuation.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Some delights that I received for my birthday. Looking forward to some exploring


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Just got around to this, completing the Zinman series.


----------



## Steve Wright

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Just got around to this, completing the Zinman series.


How do you rate Zinman's Mahler (I've just acquired it, see a few posts above...)


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Steve Wright said:


> How do you rate Zinman's Mahler (I've just acquired it, see a few posts above...)


The Ninth is one of the best recordings ever made of that symphony.
The Tenth is the worst recording of that symphony I have ever heard.
The Third and Fourth are among the best recordings of those symphonies
As for Symphonies 1/2/5/6/7/8-- all decent but not necessarily outstanding.


----------



## Pugg

39 CD'S for only €39,00 .
Couldn't resist


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Franz Joseph Haydn: Die Schöpfung/The Creation*

Kirkby, Rolfe, Johnson & George
Christopher Hogwood & the Academy of Ancient Music et al.

Popp, Hollweg, Moll, Dose & Luxon
Antal Dorati & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra et al.










​
Two different takes on Die Schöpfung - one HIP, one not and one in English and one in German. I shouldn't have added another recording in German as I have quite a few but Dorati's approach to Haydn in the Symphonies has really impressed me. Lucia Popp also has an incredible voice and I find myself drawn to her recordings.

Hogwood's is my first recording of the piece in English. Hogwood wowed me with his Beethoven recordings and his role in with Coin's Haydn Cello Concertos.

As a side note, it may be irrelevant in the larger scheme of things but both of these recordings have unusually interesting artwork for Classical releases.

I did intend to pick up another recording of the Seasons to accompany Jacobs (German) & Beecham's English but I couldn't make my mind up on Bohm's Wiener recording or the premium priced Herreweghe recording so held back for the time being. Something for the future.

Speaking of Herreweghe, I noticed his complete cycle of Schumann Symphonies on sale from Harmonia Mundi on Amazon Market Place for around £7. I have considered this set for a while but couldn't really justify until now. I cannot wait to listen on my HiFi rather than Computer Speakers.


----------



## Centropolis

Over-spent my CD buying budget yesterday:


----------



## Pugg

Centropolis said:


> Over-spent my CD buying budget yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 82135
> View attachment 82136


Worth every $ / € :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My birthday is soon and I'm getting some CD's from myself  Decided I like Penderecki enough to buy all his symphonies with himself conducting. Happy birthday to me! I already ordered coming albums from Cheap Trick & Iggy Pop. I like to balance classical & rock, need a bit of both


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My last large scale order for the foreseeable future is centred chiefly upon Haydn. As Inoted in my previous post, I had been looking for an additional recording of Haydn's *Die Jahreszeiten/The Seasons*, looking at *Herreweghe*'s recording. After listening to his recording of Beethoven's Missa and a few snippets of this performance, I decided to pull the trigger and make the order.

I also added *Christopher Hogwood's Symphonies boxed set*. Whilst tragically incomplete, it will complement nicely the Dorati Complete cycle with some HIP-recordings and also complement the Sturm-und-Drang boxed set from Trevor Pinnock and the English Consort. I love Hogwood's work in Beethoven and his recording of The Creation is phenomenal - so too are the Cello Concertos performed with Christophe Coin. It has in part influenced my increasing appreciation of HIP alongside the old-school full blooded modern instrumentation interpretations (a somewhat contradictory phrasing - old-school modern but 'tis true).

Speaking of Christophe Coin, my final Haydn purchase was this collection of *Haydn's String Quartets* - performed on period instruments by the *Quatuor Mosaiques*. More HIP influence and it has been on my radar for some time. I'm not a purist by any stretch but my appreciation for HIP influence as grown immensely - provided it isn't used in an overly dry and academic way - at the expense of the spirit of performance and of the piece. These sounded interesting indeed on samples and will sit alongside the excellent cycle from Aeolian String Quartet and loose recordings by the Takacs Quartet.

















​
Another set I have been looking at on YouTube for some time is *Trevor Pinnock's collection of Mozart Symphonies with the English Concert*. I was teetering between this, Hogwood and Mackerras' Prague sets and in the end this set won out by a narrow margin. YouTube played a key part in this - without which I likely would not have pulled the trigger,.

It provides a welcome HIP perspective on the later Symphonies, provides an interesting contrast to Klemperer's wonderful recordings and provides a gateway into pieces which are not recorded/released separately from a full cycle as often/easily.









*Dvorak's Requiem* is a piece I really enjoy - one of my favourite Requiems. I noticed this when looking at *Herreweghe's* recording of Haydn's The Seasons. I listened to samples of the performance and quickly skimmed his recording of Dvorak's Stabat... to refresh myself which I bought a while ago and added this to my purchases.








No artwork to hand but on an impulse by whilst out shopping, I spotted a copy of *Igor Levit's Beethoven Diabelli/Bach Goldbergs/Rezewski The People... set* and decided to take the plunge based on the Beethoven & Bach. I have never heard of Rezewski but I will give it a fair listen - it may prove to be an interesting bonus at best or a free extra with the previous works at worst.


----------



## BourbonBlues

I'm just in the beginning of my collection (35 titles, plus these) so I'm still in the beginnings of fleshing out the canon:


----------



## Pugg

BourbonBlues said:


> I'm just in the beginning of my collection (35 titles, plus these) so I'm still in the beginnings of fleshing out the canon:
> 
> View attachment 82204
> View attachment 82205
> 
> View attachment 82206
> View attachment 82207
> 
> View attachment 82208


That's what we call good choices :tiphat:


----------



## BourbonBlues

Thanks Pugg. I have the NPR Curious Listener Guides to Classical and Opera and I'm buying all their suggested titles.

What got me started was this article: http://www.forbes.com/sites/laurson...classical-music-library-for-100/#3f45a05670f9 .

I bought all ten titles on CD. I also found I had to improve my stereo system to capture the dynamics decently. Getting into classical has been expensive!

In May I'll be seeing my first Opera (Carmen) and in June my first symphony (Eroica).

So I'm very new. I'm looking forward to learning a lot from you all.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

This morning


----------



## Guest

More and more Eschenbach,and a Bizet opera.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Somewhat misleading cover because there is only one track by Pergolesi, one by Cherubini, and one by Donizetti out of a total 28 tracks. There are eight tracks by Wolf. Odd they could not spell out "and others."


----------



## josecamoessilva

Despite trying valiantly to avoid new purchases, couldn't resist this bargain… Cantus Colln edition, 10CDs of old music. 









(Hanging out on this forum can be deleterious to my wallet.)


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Charles Rosen*: _The Classical Style_ (Expanded Edition)
*Rey Longyear*: _Nineteenth-Century Romanticism in Music_

Found these two at Half Price Books over the weekend.


----------



## Centropolis

Pugg said:


> Worth every $ / € :tiphat:


The sound is amazing on the Mercury box set. The only thing is, it has about 12 CDs that I will probably never put on. They are not really classical music. Band stuff.


----------



## Pugg

Centropolis said:


> The sound is amazing on the Mercury box set. The only thing is, it has about 12 CDs that I will probably never put on. They are not really classical music. Band stuff.


I thought I had the same "problem" but ....... every now and then I stick one disc in my player and I do like it, actually.
Just don't push yourself


----------



## Pugg

traverso said:


> More and more Eschenbach,and a Bizet opera.
> View attachment 82247
> View attachment 82248
> View attachment 82249
> View attachment 82250


I am always glad your posting your "new" arrivals, lover most of them, specially the Bizet one this time :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I am always glad your posting your "new" arrivals, lover most of them, specially the Bizet one this time :tiphat:


I like the Mozart sonatas with Eschenbach very much so a purchased soms more.The Bizet opera was unknown to me,I found it accidentally.


----------



## Don Fatale

I have no idea why I bought this! Very cheap I guess is the answer.

Annoyingly the box is larger than it needs to be.


----------



## LarryShone

I just picked these two up as I had a tenner spare.
At first I thought they might be cheap, bad productions but it doesnt seem that way. And two for a tenner cant be bad. I might get Bach's Goldberg under Schiff next time.


----------



## Baregrass

After a long time, time is relative is it not, I bought Ralph Vaughn Williams' "London Symphony" performed by the London Philharmonic in 2015. I have become more interested in Williams as a composer as a result. I am not a fan of the "moderns". I am more of a Baroque and Age of Enlightenment person but I think I will enjoy more of his works.






​


----------



## SixFootScowl

Don Fatale said:


> I have no idea why I bought this! Very cheap I guess is the answer.
> 
> Annoyingly the box is larger than it needs to be.
> 
> View attachment 82266


Nice set. I see it used for $40, a no-brainer purchase. I have a different complete Beethoven set of 87 disks I picked up for $29.95. My set has a mixed bag of conductors for the symphonies, but according to an Amazon commentor's post, you have the Zinman symphony cycle:

CD 1-5: Die 9 Sinfonien - Tonhalle Orchester Zürich/David Zinman
CD 6-7: Ouvertüren - Tonhalle Orchester Zürich/David Zinman
CD 8: Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus op.43 (Ballettmusik) - Litauische Kammerphilharmonie/Karl Anton Rickenbacher
CD 9: Orchester-,Klavier-, Flöten und Violinwerke
CD 10-12: 5 Klavierkonzerte - Yefim Bronfman/Tonhalle Orchester Zürich/David Zinman
CD 13: Violinkonzert op.61 + Die 2 Violinromanzen op.40+50 - Christian Tetzlaff/Tonhalleorchester Zürich/David Zinman
CD 14: Tripelkonzert op.56; Septett op.20 - Yefim Bronfman/Tonhalle Orchester Zürich/David Zinman
CD 15-18: Die 10 Violinsonaten - Pinchas Zukerman/George Neikrug
CD 19-20: Die 5 Cellosonaten + Variationen - Anner Bylsma/Jos van Immerseel
CD 21-25: Die 12 Klaviertrios - Seraphin Trio
CD 26: Die Streichtrios op.3 und op.8 - L'Archibudelli
CD 27: Die Streichtrios op.9,1-3 - Kandinsky String Trio
CD 28: Klavierquartett op.16 (Streicherfassung); Klavierquintett op.16 (Bläserfassung) - Emanuel Ax/Isaac Stern/ Jaime Lardo/YoYo Ma/Ensemble Wien-Berlin
CD 29: Kammermusik für Streicher und Holzbläser - L'Archibudelli
CD 30: Oktett op.103 / Klarinettensextett op.71 / Märsche für Bäser, u.a. - Mozzafiato
CD 31-39: Die 16 Streichquartette - Alexander String Quartet
CD 40-50: Die 32 Klaviersonaten - Yukio Yokoyama, Charles Rosen, Vladimir Horowitz, Justus Frantz, Gerhard Oppitz, Robert Casadesus
CD 51: Die Bagatellen für Klavier Solo - Yukio Yokoyama
CD 52: Die Variationen für Klavier Solo - Yukio Yokoyama
CD 53: Diabelli-Variationen + 4 Klavierstücke WoO - Olli Mustonen
CD 54: Lieder von den Britischen Inseln - Elaine Woods/Carolyn Watkinson/Richard Salter/Helmut Deutsch
CD 55: Christus am Ölberge op.85 - Philadelphia Orchestra/Eugene Ormandy
CD 56: Messe op.86 - Tokyo Oratorio Society/Ensemble of Tokyo/Wolfdieter Maurer
CD 57: Missa Solemnis op.123 - Tonhalle Orchester Zürich/David Zinman
CD 58: Chorwerke - Regine Crespin/New York Philharmonic Orchestra/Thomas Schippers,Ambrosian Opera Chorus/London Symphony Orchestra/Tilson Thomas Martina Arroyo/Justine Diaz/Camerata Singers
CD 59-60: Fidelio op.72 - Gewandhausorchester Leipzig/Kurt Masur


----------



## Guest

Bartók
Six string quartets

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Guest

Scelsi
Orchestral Works 1


----------



## Guest

Scelsi
Orchestral Works 2


----------



## Guest

Long overdue at last this very welcom box.:angel:

upload an image


----------



## deprofundis

I received a cd *codex chantilly on musique d'abords *called _ballades & rondeaux _conducted by marcel peres and the ensemble organum, this is basically the same track and same ensemble as ars subtilior except more ars subtilior on this cd, so not that it's a disapointement but it's a small yay, than since the cd was cheap i bought 2 other one on naxos, *John Dunstable sweet harmony*masses and motets, because he is one of the first great English composer, than i had to buy something modern so i bought some* Penderecki *his fonogrammi and horn concerto, ockay this cd a total guess, i did ain't lisen to it at the store but the horn concerto is what got me to buy this and it's been a while i did not bought any Penderecki.


----------



## Pugg

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

My last one ,a friend of mine (long ago) used to listen to the last part of this symphonie with very very loud sound.:lol:


image host


----------



## Pugg

traverso said:


> My last one ,a friend of mine (long ago) used to listen to the last part of this symphony with very very loud sound.:lol:
> 
> 
> image host


Is this really your last or just the latest ?


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Is this really your last or just the latest ?


ahem,spring is in the air,my latest my dear.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Klemperer in Philadelphia - Volume 1*








I have been curious about Pristine Classical for some time now. Samples have always sounded really good on their website but for one reason or another I have never pulled the trigger until now.

This collection of live recordings from Otto Klemperer conducting the Philadelphia Orchestra in Concert in 1962 caught my eye and after a listen to the sample provided, my ear and my wallet. Klemperer always sounds at his best (as do most Conductors to me personally) live in concert and here he is captured in his core repertoire.

I opted for CD as I am not overly familiar with FLAC beyond what it's acronym stands for and as an Apple user would have to convert the files (not too sure on HiFi compatibility either).

It won't arrive for a week or two but I await it's arrival eagerly. There are a couple of other releases I would like to try but I will wait and see what this is like first.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## MrTortoise

Finished up my Blomstedt Nielsen cycle with this disc second-hand from an Amazon marketplace seller. Practically new for $1.58!


----------



## SixFootScowl

50 cents used at library sale:


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Florestan said:


> 50 cents used at library sale:


That qualifies as a steal. VL's quartets are up along with Bartok, Shostakovich, and Carter as the best cycles of the 20th century.


----------



## Guest

My LATEST is a piece I know for a long time.My first recording was with the Dresdner Kreuzchoir choir.


free picture upload

free image upload

image hosting no register

upload gambar
The LP with the red cover sounded much better,now I have the cd


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

clicking away at Arkivmusic.


----------



## Pugg

traverso said:


> My LATEST is a piece I know for a long time.My first recording was with the Dresdner Kreuzchoir choir.
> 
> 
> free picture upload
> 
> free image upload
> 
> image hosting no register
> 
> upload gambar
> The LP with the red cover sounded much better,now I have the cd


I love your energy , really, reminds me of someone dear to me


----------



## Donata

My latest purchase.


----------



## Pugg

Donata said:


> My latest purchase.
> View attachment 82491


----------



## Baregrass

Jeffrey Smith said:


> clicking away at Arkivmusic.


I have an album by Yasmin Levy with some of the same songs. Beautiful music.


----------



## hpowders

The Bach Project-Volume ll
Todd Fickley, organ

Second in a series of the complete organ works of Bach, played on Europe's historic organs.


----------



## deprofundis

Tonight the record store called me, sir..., me answering yes it's me , we have your box-set, i had order *Vertu contra furore *,one of the box-set of ars subtilior at last, im so happy im pretty sure it contain valuable and timeless gems, perhaps some stuff i allready have a bit but mostly classical composer unknow except the great* Francesco Landini*.Im waiting for 2 more cd nope make this 6, 4 i will have this week-end.So im joyfull and happy , it's all i ask that my records come home.Maybe i have to do work on my patience since waiting forever test my limit, i need news cds at least every month and when i want something days turn into week and week into months, no Wonder i was frustrated ..yep, but what about this awesome box-set i will buy tomorrow well not that it's expensive for the price of 3 cds, but i really spent too mutch allready and i have two of my best friends birthday ,got to make gifts hmm?.So in the end i had hudge stress this past month until half of mars i was irritated and irritable, now it's over back to normal i will have plenty to lisen to ..hurray than allellouia than eureka! finally.Have a nice day folks on Talk classical


----------



## Guest

Here I am again,I just purchased these operas,all new!


image hosting 30 mb
photo share
image sharing


----------



## kanishknishar

*Jansons and Jansons!*

I purchased two albums recently off iTunes and they're worth the money. Excellent performances!
















​


----------



## Guest

A gift received, rather than purchased. Much Sibelius.


----------



## Guest

Full steam ahead,again two operas .


image hosting without account
upload jpg


----------



## Pugg

traverso said:


> Full steam ahead,again two operas .
> 
> 
> image hosting without account
> upload jpg


As long as you're happy, and enough food on the table .
Good choices by the way :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> As long as you're happy, and enough food on the table .
> Good choices by the way :tiphat:


Sure I have To slow down drastically at least for a month or so.


----------



## BourbonBlues

This pay's picks:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


This do contains Don Pasquale pieces :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> This do contains Don Pasquale pieces :tiphat:


Should be enough to get my fill. I also have Don Pasquale on CD and DVD with Eva Mei.
..


----------



## SixFootScowl

deprofundis said:


> ...Maybe i have to do work on my patience since waiting forever test my limit, i need news cds at least every month and when i want something days turn into week and week into months, no Wonder i was frustrated ...


I have less patience. I seem to have to always have a CD coming in the mail or else I find myself ordering more. I am buying far more than one a month, at least one a week or more.


----------



## Badinerie

Replaced my crackly old Vinyl with a CD _very_ cheaply from Amazon. So Im a happy Bunny.

Sounds like J-Ba is in da house!


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl*

Found a mint Mahler 2 on vinyl.

​
_Beverly Sills/ Florence Kopleff_ .
Utah Symphony orchestra
Maurice Abravanel


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

H/T. Blair


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Replaced my crackly old Vinyl with a CD _very_ cheaply from Amazon. So* Im a happy Bunny.
> 
> Sounds like J-Ba is in da house!*












Inter-planet Janet, she's a Galaxy Girl.

Her emotions cover the whole wide universe.

I love the psychological nuance and depth to her singing.

- So 'Happy Bunny' is right.

I 'know' that feeling, Baddie.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

traverso said:


> Full steam ahead,again two operas .
> 
> 
> image hosting without account
> upload jpg












_Troyens.

Lovely. ;D_

You're worth it.

Why not upgrade?


----------



## Steve Wright

dogen said:


> A gift received, rather than purchased. Much Sibelius.
> 
> View attachment 82558


This set was my intro to Sibelius, and I suppose the greatest tribute is to say I was totally hooked. Still listen to this set as much as others (Karajan, Davis, Rattle). Pretty much splendid across the board, I think!


----------



## Guest

Marschallin Blair said:


> _Troyens.
> 
> Lovely. ;D_
> 
> You're worth it.
> 
> Why not upgrade?


I know that Davis was a Berlioz specialist but I was not planning to buy this opera.I bought It from a Italian collector for 5 euro's.If I realy like an opera I mostly look for other interpretations,so who knows!I bought the 5 opera's all relatively cheap and in splendid condition.He preferred and liked to listen to LP'S and was selling all his cd's.:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

traverso said:


> I know that Davis was a Berlioz specialist but I was not planning to buy this opera.I bought It from a Italian collector for 5 euro's.If I realy like an opera I mostly look for other interpretations,so who knows!I bought the 5 opera's all relatively cheap and in splendid condition.He preferred and liked to listen to LP'S and was selling all his cd's.:tiphat:


OMG, YES!!! Incredible opera!!!


----------



## BourbonBlues

One more from an Amazon reseller.


----------



## hpowders

BourbonBlues said:


> One more from an Amazon reseller.
> 
> View attachment 82594


Good one. I grew up on these two great Gershwin performances. Haven't heard the Grofé performance, though.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


traverso said:



I know that Davis was a Berlioz specialist but I was not planning to buy this opera.I bought It from a Italian collector for 5 euro's.If I realy like an opera I mostly look for other interpretations,so who knows!I bought the 5 opera's all relatively cheap and in splendid condition.He preferred and liked to listen to LP'S and was selling all his cd's.:tiphat:

Click to expand...

*









I'm just trying to spread Berliozian love and to save people from boring singing. :angel:

The Dutoit was the first _Troyens _I had, and I loved it. . . that is to say, until I heard the Davis.


----------



## Guest

After reading your comment and from hpowders I am glad that I bought this opera,it is surely not a bad recording.I have to wait a few weeks before I can undergo this opera.In the meanwhile I shall look for the first Davis but my wallet is empty at the moment.


----------



## shadowdancer

Even with outrageous taxes, sometimes I allow "myself" to import some beauties.
Look what Amazon.de just left at my door!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


traverso said:



After reading your comment and from hpowders I am glad that I bought this opera,it is surely not a bad recording.I have to wait a few weeks before I can undergo this opera.In the meanwhile I shall look for the first Davis but my wallet is empty at the moment.

Click to expand...

*









Where there's a will, there's a way with shop-o-holism.

Time is money.

Overtime is more money.

Having a mint is the most money.


----------



## Guest

Perhaps with a trojan hors?:tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

traverso said:


> Perhaps with a trojan hors?:tiphat:


Or 'on one.'

_;D_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have recently thinned out some of the physical CDs I have of Beethoven & Brahms - not so much as I should have but we have to start somewhere. All was good until I foolishly allowed myself a glance on Amazon.

I have always greatly admired Wolfgang Sawallisch's Schumann - the gold standard as far as I am concerned - but I had never explored further. When I saw these two sets on Amazon, my willpower slipped and my wallet took a hit:

*The Art of Wolfgang Sawallisch*

*The Warner/EMI Icons Collection of Brahms & Beethoven*
























​
I have only listened to Mendelssohn's Symphonies No.4 & 5 and Schubert's Fifth so far from the Decca Collection and I am really enjoying what I have heard.

Sawallisch focusses squarely on the music rather than personal ego, yielding consistently rewarding results - as his Schumann led me to expect.

The contrast in the sound of the (New) Philharmonia under Sawallisch compared to Klemperer is quite interesting in the Mendelssohn.

Sawallisch dare I say, draws a much more idiomatic performance from the orchestra (not to knock Klemperer's recordings which I also enjoy) - a lighter, more energetic performance.

It will be interesting to hear what his work with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra fields in Beethoven.


----------



## hpowders

traverso said:


> After reading your comment and from hpowders I am glad that I bought this opera,it is surely not a bad recording.I have to wait a few weeks before I can undergo this opera.In the meanwhile I shall look for the first Davis but my wallet is empty at the moment.


There's a fine DVD of a Paris performance conducted by John Eliot Gardiner out there too!


----------



## MrTortoise

Yet another example of the Current Listening thread leading to posts in this one :devil:


----------



## Pugg

BourbonBlues said:


> One more from an Amazon reseller.
> 
> View attachment 82594


You should have bought the Bernstein Box!


----------



## BourbonBlues

That set looks great, but it is a bit pricey for me at this stage of my life.


----------



## kanishknishar

*The Rattler's Sibelius*

Simon Rattle's latest Sibelius cycle:







​I very much enjoyed his CBSO cycle. I have no doubt this one shall be even better!


----------



## Pugg

BourbonBlues said:


> That set looks great, but it is a bit pricey for me at this stage of my life.


Sorry, was not my intention to meddle in your finances


----------



## BourbonBlues

Hahahah, no worries.


----------



## MrTortoise

Picked this up at a second-hand store for 3 bucks. I only have is the Brilliant box set of the Symphonies and Tennstedt seems very well regarded for his Mahler, so I couldn't pass this up.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


You are so going to love this one!!:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

I could not resist buying this set.


----------



## opus55

Found these in the Bookoff store in Manhattan. A really nice store but classical music section is still very small.


----------



## Pugg

​Bought a new copy yesterday, someone borrowed it an now it's ruined, never again lending someone gain :devil:


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach's Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin, performed by Henryk Szeryng. It's Szeryng's first recording from 1955, which I vastly prefer over his remake. I'm glad they re-released this--my desert-island version of these works.


----------



## Niels

From my favorite (almost) local second hand vinyl shop:

_Yo-Yo Ma & English Chamber Orchestra - Haydn ‎- Cello Concerti No. 1 & 2 [1980, CBS Masterworks, European pressing]
_








_Monteux, London Symphony Orchestra - Ravel ‎- Daphnis Et Chloé [1959, Decca, UK Mono pressing]
_








_Borodin String Quartet - Borodin, String Quartet No.2 ‎- Shostakovich, String Quartet No.8 [1977, Decca Eclipse, UK pressing]
_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Graun, C H: Easter Oratorio*

Nina Koufochristou (soprano), Andreas Wolf (bass), Jan Kobow (tenor), Dagmar Saskova (alto)

Kolner Akademie, Cologne Academy Choir, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## senza sordino

While on my trip to the USA I did some shopping on Amaz*n dot com. Cheaper and faster delivery than north of the border.

Mahler Symphonies, and songs








I got this from my local library a few weeks ago and loved it. I had to have my own copy
Franck violin sonata, Debussy violin sonata and sonata for Viola flute and harp, Ravel Introduction and allegro for harp, flute, clarinet and string quartet 








Brahms symphonies and the Haydn themes, academic festival overture and my first and only version of the tragic overture.








I'm not normally interested in attaining multiple versions of the same work but I did with this purchase, another Brahms set, a second collection of Mahler symphonies and the violin sonatas I already have.


----------



## Pugg

Thanks to Florestan :tiphat:


----------



## MrTortoise

More treasure found at the second-hand shop!


----------



## Pugg

MrTortoise said:


> More treasure found at the second-hand shop!


Lucky you, :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


>


One can't be without :tiphat:


----------



## Kivimees

Douglas Lilburn: Orchestral works

(H/T to Becca :tiphat


----------



## Cosmos

From Easter iTunes gift cards, I splurged on three new albums:

*Mozart* - Music for Piano Duets and Two Pianos










I only got this album for the 2 pianos sonata, because it's a charming and energetic work that I've known about for years. The other pieces I'm not familiar with, but they're just as enticing. The Fugue in c minor is cuckoo bananas!

*Haydn* - String Quartets op. 76, 77, and 103










I've known for years that Haydn was the 'father of the string quartet', but when it comes to classical era music, I started big, then grew a taste for the small. So I liked Haydn's Creation, but didn't care about the symphonies. Then I started enjoying the symphonies, but didn't care about the string quartets. Now I'm at the string quartet level, and unsure of where to start, since almost all of his quartets are held in high esteem, I figured this album would be a great introduction into this beautiful sound world.

*Franck* - Cello Sonata / *Debussy* - Cello Sonata / *Martinu*, Piano and Cello works










I already have the Franck violin sonata, and a version of the cello arrangement, so this CD wasn't as much of a "must buy now" set. But I am getting more interested in Debussy, and after hearing his late Violin Sonata, I want MORE. Also, I haven't heard anything by Martinu that I didn't like, so why not?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Something Out, Something In*

Continuing my musical shuffle, I have thinned some of my collection down to allow some new discs in.

I have been listening to more Prokofiev lately. I started collecting Neeme Jarvi's series a while ago but paused and never continued. As different composers came in and sidelined poor Prokofiev. I have collected a number of Prokofiev recordings, all of which at budget price:
























​


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Continuing from my previous post, the final instalments from Neeme Jarvi I added were:











​
I also added Prokofiev's Piano Sonatas performed by Yefim Bronfman (which also included a cycle of Piano Concertos with Zubin Mehta & the Israel Philharmonic) and the two String Quartets performed by the fantastic Pavel Haas Quartet.












​


----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninov Concerto 4, Sonata 2, Corelli Variations

Thibaudet / Cleveland / Ashkenazy

Not bad for less than a quid!


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Rachmaninov Concerto 4, Sonata 2, Corelli Variations
> 
> Thibaudet / Cleveland / Ashkenazy
> 
> Not bad for less than a quid!


Thibaudet is a very rewarding player :tiphat:


----------



## Janspe

I bought a CD yesterday that I've been eyeing for some time now...









L. van Beethoven: complete works for piano and cello
András Schiff, piano
Miklós Perényi, cello

This is the first recording by Schiff that I've bought, which is kinda odd given that I've been a huge fan of his for years. But nevertheless, I'm really looking forward to listening to this CD - I haven't even been able to sample it from Spotify beforehand, as ECM's recordings are hard to come by there.


----------



## DavidA

Prokoviev Romeo and Juliet / Dutoit


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I just bought this live _Rodelinda_ as a download:









It's okay-ish so far, but there's some squally intonation from Rodelinda herself. The rest of the cast is fine, with Franco Fagioli impressive as usual.


----------



## Foghunter

The whole series of Grieg on Audite is fantastic. So is the Schumann series with Heinz Holliger and lot of other stuff they have. Small label but well worth investigating !


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 2 (Scherchen; rec. 1958, remastered 1997)

Not much I like doing more than getting to know another great version of Mahler's 2nd.


----------



## Guest

Just bought this edition with a thick book included. About the recordings ,they are well known and I used to have them on lp.


----------



## Guest

A few years ago I selled all my classical lp's,at least most of them.Sinds that day I was looking for this cd and it was very hard to find.
This afternoon I saw the possibilty to propose a price,so the seller was willing to lower the price.:angel:
That does not mean that it is cheap but I could lower the price for 14 dollars.
Ah Robin,gentle Robin,Pastime with good company,Helas Madame and very nice playing from Anthony Bailes.

I like to explore more music of the near past and this one is an easy step in that direction.


I heard a few samples of the complete DG set with music from Ligety and it looks very promising to me.I like to be surprised by new musical horizons.:tiphat:


----------



## Gordontrek

It has been said that Stravinsky himself said "Wow!" after hearing Bernstein's 1958 recording of Le Sacre du Printemps. With good reason! I've never been the biggest fan of Bernstein's interpretations, but he knocked this one straight out of the ballpark. The Rite is legendary, and the Petroushka is also great. Had to do some hunting to find this edition, though.


----------



## Guest

I like to express my deepest admiration to Edo de Waart and his Netherlands Wind Ensemble.His recordings of the wind music of Mozart were a real delight and this very fine played works of Richard Strauss are no exception.It is good to be alive with such treasures.:angel:


----------



## DavidA

Been after this for some time - saw it in our second hand store.


----------



## Pugg

Information on link :tiphat:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88875032272


----------



## Steve Wright

DavidA said:


> View attachment 83236
> 
> 
> Been after this for some time - saw it in our second hand store.


I'm thinking of getting that too - do let us know what you think. I've read very high praise lavished on it. (And someone else complaining that HvK makes Nielsen sound like Bruckner, which might not be a problem for me )


----------



## Steve Wright

Arrived today. It breaks new ground in the packaging minimalism stakes - no booklet, not even a clam shell lid, just open at one end - but at £15 for a well-regarded Bruckner cycle in beautiful sound, I am not going to complain.


----------



## joen_cph

*Gesualdo* - _Responsories_, 2CD in the Veritas series + _Madrigals_/Christie, Harmonia Mundi Gold budget CD.

On their way from MDT. I only have one, not very interesting LP with Gesualdo works, so I thought I needed some more, and judging from the various MP3 samples of Gesualdo recordings on Presto Classical and JPC.de, these two CDs were the most appealing to me. Quite unusually, Christie employs an instrumental ensemble for the madrigals too, but it sounds colourful and I´m fine with that.









*Duke Ellington*, early recordings 40 CD box, a second-hand bargain in a record shop that celebrated its 10th birthday with free salmon sandwiches etc. for their customers. Price €6 ! 
It´s significantly more expensive on the web and can be sold there, but I think I´ll probably keep it.


----------



## Foghunter

Came in today.









The country where I come from (finally a modern 'variaties over een St. Nikolaasliedje' and 'Drie Dansschetsen' aka the Piano Concerto)









And the country I emigrated to.


----------



## Steve Wright

joen_cph said:


> View attachment 83255
> 
> 
> View attachment 83256
> 
> 
> *Gesualdo* - _Responsories_, 2CD in the Veritas series + _Madrigals_/Christie, Harmonia Mundi Gold budget CD.
> 
> From my dog-eared _Rough Guide to Classical_:
> "The music of Gesualdo is some of the strangest ever written. Even in the context of a period when composers were constantly experimenting with ways of enlivening the words they set, his music startles through its bizarre and neurotic sensitivity to meaning - his later madrigals especially make for fascinating but at times uncomfortable listening."
> I've also wanted to explore him on the basis of that para alone, and did do some exploratory YouTubing a few months ago. They recommend your Christie CD, btw.


----------



## Blancrocher

joen_cph said:


> *Duke Ellington*, early recordings 40 CD box, a second-hand bargain in a record shop that celebrated its 10th birthday with free salmon sandwiches etc. for their customers. Price €6 !
> It´s significantly more expensive on the web and can be sold there, but I think I´ll probably keep it.


Great find, joen_cph: hours of interesting musical explorations ahead of you, I'm sure. And it's nice to hear of a used music store having an anniversary sale rather than a going-out-of-business sale (though they might want to be more careful about how they price items if they want another 10 years).


----------



## DavidA

Steve Wright said:


> I'm thinking of getting that too - do let us know what you think. I've read very high praise lavished on it. (And someone else complaining that HvK makes Nielsen sound like Bruckner, which might not be a problem for me )


Certainly it is a 'Karajanisation' but a glorious one. I could never 'get' Nielson but I can 'get' this performance.


----------



## Guest

Steve Wright said:


> Arrived today. It breaks new ground in the packaging minimalism stakes - no booklet, not even a clam shell lid, just open at one end - but at £15 for a well-regarded Bruckner cycle in beautiful sound, I am not going to complain.
> View attachment 83247


Congratulations,I have listened to the fourth and I really enjoyed it.I have this edition but the booklet is very smal with only 18 pages,so don't miss much.


----------



## DavidA

Steve Wright said:


> Arrived today. It breaks new ground in the packaging minimalism stakes - no booklet, not even a clam shell lid, just open at one end - but at £15 for a well-regarded Bruckner cycle in beautiful sound, I am not going to complain.
> View attachment 83247


I have the 7th of this set which is enjoyable if not up to the standards of the very greatest Brucknerians.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Gordontrek said:


> It has been said that Stravinsky himself said "Wow!" after hearing Bernstein's 1958 recording of Le Sacre du Printemps.


Lenny fared so much better than Karajan, then. The latter's _Le Sacre_ was famously dismissed by Stravinsky as "Tempo di hoochie-coochie"


----------



## Steve Wright

traverso said:


> Congratulations,I have listened to the fourth and I really enjoyed it.I have this edition but the booklet is very smal with only 18 pages,so don't miss much.


I get Chailly's face, you get some slabs of granite. Nice-looking chap though Chaiilly is, I think I'd prefer the granite. More Brucknerian.
Like DavidA above, I have the Seventh from this set, and have heard the Third and Fifth via YouTube. Sufficiently impressed - as much by the sound quality as by Chailly's very lyrical interps - to get the whole set. Had a discussion about this set on another thread on here - essentially I think that, unlike the (also great) Karajan and Jochum, this seems to me to be Bruckner for any mood.


----------



## Baregrass

My friends I have been remiss. I bought this new a few weeks ago on Amazon because I am a great fan of both Vivaldi and Fabio Biondi's interpretations of his works. I was not disappointed. These are concertos from the Count Collalto catalogue and may be the last known works of Vivaldi before his death. Very different sound from Vivaldi's earlier works.






​


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


The very best :tiphat:


----------



## dieter

The Gunter Wand Box through Amazon. I had no idea his Beethoven was so ...dare I say it ...GREAT. Ditto his Brahms. I think he bettered his Koln Bruckner when he went north, even his Munich Bruckner is much better.
A great conductor. ( Though I really disliked the performances released on Vinyl by Nonesuch in the 70's.)


----------



## dieter

DavidA said:


> View attachment 83236
> 
> 
> Been after this for some time - saw it in our second hand store.


It's bloody awful: typical Mantovani Karajan...


----------



## dieter

AClockworkOrange said:


> Continuing from my previous post, the final instalments from Neeme Jarvi I added were:
> View attachment 83010
> View attachment 83011​
> I also added Prokofiev's Piano Sonatas performed by Yefim Bronfman (which also included a cycle of Piano Concertos with Zubin Mehta & the Israel Philharmonic) and the two String Quartets performed by the fantastic Pavel Haas Quartet.
> View attachment 83012
> View attachment 83013
> ​


I love the Bronfman and the Haas Qt Prokofiev but I simply find just about everything Jaarvi did to be glib and facile.


----------



## dieter

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 82845
> 
> 
> Bach's Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin, performed by Henryk Szeryng. It's Szeryng's first recording from 1955, which I vastly prefer over his remake. I'm glad they re-released this--my desert-island version of these works.


It was my first, but unlike most 'firsts', I don't feel it stands up. Try Novotny on Supraphon.


----------



## Scififan

I downloaded Mozart's Complete Keyboard Works played on a fortepiano by Bart van Oort. It is available on CD in the _Brilliant Classics_ label.


----------



## Steve Wright

I'm wanting to get to know one or two new symphonies, and from preliminary listenings these two sound right up my Romantic-and-beyond street.


----------



## Classical Performances

*Finzi*

Finzi's "Five Bagatelles"
Nice mix of joyful music with periods of reflectiveness.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Scififan said:


> I downloaded Mozart's Complete Keyboard Works played on a fortepiano by Bart van Oort. It is available on CD in the _Brilliant Classics_ label.


I have the physical CD set, and think it is the best one among both PI and modern piano recordings.
An appropriate companion would be Haydn's keyboard works: Brautigam and Beghin are both good.


----------



## Guest

My latest and not my last purchase.This is however a very fine one.


how to do a screenshot on a pc


----------



## DavidA

dieter said:


> It's bloody awful: typical Mantovani Karajan...


Well if you equate the terrific playing from the BPO with Mantovani (which I don't) I suppose it is. Could it be your ears playing tricks?


----------



## DavidA

Got the lot for £18


----------



## Pugg

​
*Robert Fuchs*: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
Fuchs, 1847-1927

Symphony No. 1, Op. 37 in C major
Symphony No. 2, Op. 45 in E flat major

WDR Sinfonieorchester Koeln, Karl-Heinz Steffens


----------



## Niels

_Dmitri Shostakovich - Heinrich Schiff - Cello Concertos Nr.01 & 02 [Decca]_


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


Good choice :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

And this,


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> And this,


One person is addicted to Miss Sills


----------



## TurnaboutVox




----------



## DavidA

Bach St Matthew Passion / Karl Richter (1958)

The style is somewhat dated now but this provides one of the most intense devotional experiences of the Passion on record. Still sounding as fresh as ever from 1958 with a conductor who was a Lutheran believer at the height of his powers.


----------



## Taggart

Latest haul from our local charity shop:


























Must find the time to listen to them all!


----------



## jtbell

DavidA said:


> View attachment 83236
> 
> 
> Been after this for some time - saw it in our second hand store.


I remember when this first came out. As a Nielsen buff, I was intrigued at first, but was put off by the skimpy playing time for a full-price CD (no fillers!), and further put off by the mixed reviews. And I had (and have) plenty of recordings of the Nielsen 4th anyway. So I passed on this one. I see it's available as a download now, so maybe I'll try it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Gordontrek said:


> It has been said that Stravinsky himself said "Wow!" after hearing Bernstein's 1958 recording of Le Sacre du Printemps. With good reason! I've never been the biggest fan of Bernstein's interpretations, but he knocked this one straight out of the ballpark. The Rite is legendary, and the Petroushka is also great. Had to do some hunting to find this edition, though.


Readily available on CD now...


----------



## Guest

After the Chailly recordings of Varese this older one,bought this morning.


----------



## Foghunter

Hopefully just as good as Vol 1 and 2.


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1999 at Forde Abbey, Chard, Somerset, England. Recording Engineer: Ken Blair. Piano: Steinway Model D SN 66701 (1895)


----------



## Pugg

​Another excellent advice from Krontapunctus :tiphat:


----------



## dieter

Pollini Schubert, 3 CD Box. Markevitch Tchaikovsly Symphonies. Bruckner 3-5.7-9 Celibidache, DG. Argerich Schumann, Ravel, Concertgebouw Recital, Bach Cantatas Vol 41-55, Haydn 41,48,65, Pinnock, Argerich Bartok, Prokofiev Concerti.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Miklos Rozsa*

A friend recently introduced me to the music if Miklos Rozsa, something I am very grateful for though my wallet is less so :lol:. The perils of working overtime is that temptation is always lurking with the extra disposable income which accompanies it.

Ultimately, after listening to my friends discs the resulting purchases I have made were very easy decisions and I am one very happy listener. In particular, the Viola Concerto is simply divine. I adore the Viola and this may already have taken a place as one of my favourite Viola Concertos.

I will definitely look into the film scores later. 






























​


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Miklos Rosza & William Alwyn*

In addition to the above, I also spotted this disc in a local shop on sale so picked this up whilst waiting for the majority of my order to arrive. Like the Viola Concerto which arrived early, Naxos' release here is fantastic. From the Hungarian Sketches to the Nocturne via the Cello Rhapsody it is an excellent collection music recorded beautifully.






​
William Alwyn has also featured in my listening recently through his Symphonies, performed by David Lloyd-Jones and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic. Whilst ordering the Rozsa, I looked into further releases of Alwyn's music and found these jewels from Naxos.

The orchestral releases featuring David Lloyd-Jones and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic were an easy purchase given their performances in the Symphonies which I have been listening to and enjoying a great deal.

I have a number of releases from Naxos featuring the Maggini Quartet and they have never disappointed me cup to now so again, this was an easy decision.

The Piano Concertos were more of a chance as I know little of the musicians involved but samples online sounded good so I made the purchase.
























​


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms and Medner.
Florian Noack *


----------



## Pugg

​Marylin Horne: Alternative aria's from Rossini operas :tiphat:


----------



## jtbell

I've enjoyed Martinon's Debussy, Ravel, and Saint-Saëns recordings on EMI for a long time, so I decided to go for these recent collections:





















After I finish these, I'll download the Decca Masters collection from prestoclassical.


----------



## jtbell

When I was in high school in the late 1960s, I didn't have a real "stereo", just a cassette tape recorder/player. I started listening to classical music by borrowing LPs from the local public library and dubbing them to cassettes at a friend's house. This was one of the albums that got me hooked on Sibelius:









As far as I can tell, it's never appeared on CD, probably because it uses a no-name pickup orchestra. When a used copy turned up at my "local" record store for $2 recently, I grabbed it. Only after I got home did I notice that it's the mono version, not stereo. Still sounds pretty good to me, after digitizing to lossless files and some manual de-clicking.


----------



## Pugg

​*Massenet songs ; Sally Silver/ Richard Bonynge *


----------



## Steve Wright

Some well-recommended second-hand cheapies.
I'm getting further into Mahler, these two symphonies perhaps in particular (sorry - the first pic is poor - it's M5 / RPO / Frank Shipway). And these two versions have been recommended.
The Tchaikovsky was recommended to me by a Tchaik fan, who also said that this Abbado/VPO 4th was praised in a _Gramophone_ review as the best recording of ANYTHING, EVER. I've got to hear that, haven't I? (Plus I like both T2 and T4 very much, rather more than T5 and T6 if I am honest).


----------



## Steve Wright

Oh, and this, oops, late-night extravagance. Been wanting to hear these Brahms 1 and 2 and Schumann 3 for a while, and was impressed by a brief excerpt of Giulini's Beethoven 5 on YouTube. Slower than Kleiber's, but with immense contained drama - and some wonderful timpani. 
Plus, I am discovering that I just _really_ like Giulini.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Victor Herbert: Cello Concertos* Nos. 1 & 2

Cello Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 8
_Mark Kosower _(cello)

Cello Concerto No. 2 in E minor, Op. 30
_Mark Kosower_ (cello)

Irish Rhapsody
Ulster Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta


----------



## Guest

The songs in this two boxes box are nothing less than beautiful.Happily one of them is reissued on Newton.


----------



## senza sordino

Steve Wright said:


> View attachment 83533
> View attachment 83534
> View attachment 83535
> View attachment 83536
> 
> Some well-recommended second-hand cheapies.
> I'm getting further into Mahler, these two symphonies perhaps in particular (sorry - the first pic is poor - it's M5 / RPO / Frank Shipway). And these two versions have been recommended.
> The Tchaikovsky was recommended to me by a Tchaik fan, who also said that this Abbado/VPO 4th was praised in a _Gramophone_ review as the best recording of ANYTHING, EVER. I've got to hear that, haven't I? (Plus I like both T2 and T4 very much, rather more than T5 and T6 if I am honest).


I own the Mahler 7 and Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet. Both are fantastic recordings. I hope you enjoy these as much as I do.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> ​Marylin Horne: Alternative aria's from Rossini operas :tiphat:


Ah! Here I was doing so well. Haven't ordered a CD in four days. Then you go and post something so tempting as this. I maintain my resistance--for now. But you can bet the next time I visit Dearborn Music I will be checking out the Marilyn Horne section of the used CDs.


----------



## Foghunter

Oh what a nice jolly music this, based of the first samples. It popped up on MusicWeb and after investigating, I bought Vol. 4. Then was treated to the excellent service of Toccata (as ClassicOnline did not supply a booklet) and after becoming a club member directly bought Vol 1, 2 and 3 as well.

Many interesting things on the Toccata label. Check it out !


----------



## senza sordino

I thought I made this post last night but it didn't seem to show up. Did I post it in the wrong thread?

Anyway....yesterday was Independent Record Store Day yesterday and so I went to my local independent record store to purchase a CD.

My second recording of The Rite and my first ever recording of any Scriabin music.

Stravinsky Rite of Spring and Scriabin Poem of Ecstasy 
View attachment 83640


----------



## Guest

I can not wait and take the risk that it is out of stock,so here is my latest and not my last.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The result of a recent search of Oxfam's second-hand CDs


----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> The result of a recent search of Oxfam's second-hand CDs


And all for a reasonable price I guess


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Pugg said:


> And all for a reasonable price I guess


Reasonably reasonable, yes. Oxfam always do their homework and know when a disc is relatively rare, like the Maconchy. But I didn't pay silly money for it (you can).


----------



## Vaneyes

Recital recorded (mono) October 27, 1972. Previously issued on Arkadia, Music & Arts' Merit.


----------



## Vaneyes

TurnaboutVox said:


> The result of a recent search of Oxfam's second-hand CDs


I was surprised to learn Starker recorded four complete sets of those works. EMI (now Warner), Mercury, Sefel, RCA (now Sony). :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Guest

Finally I found this opera from Vivaldi for a sound price with libretto.I remember enjoying it around 
forty years ago.










[/url]


----------



## Cosmos

Decided to get a new set of Bach's Six Partitas,









Will take up my listening for the next day or two


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rufus Wainwright*: Take All My Loves
Shakespeare Sonnets


----------



## Guest

Still one to go for the completian of all the recordings Gustav Leonhardt made for the Philips label.
Christian Ferras is a violist to my heart and I am glad to have them back,his Sibelius is so utterly beautiful.
Johann Strauss I like very much and with Fricsay it is great fun.






Here a example how lively Strauss is under the batton of Fricsay


----------



## DavidA

Berman - Complete Sony recordings









Just £1 from a charity shop today. Brand new and sealed! 









£0.75 from a charity shop

With the money I've saved I should be able to go on holiday! :lol:


----------



## arpeggio

*new band cd*

As some of you guessed I am CDholic and I have an obscenely large collection with few duplicates.

I had to catch-up on my listening before buying and new CD's. To old-fashioned for dang nab it new fangled downloads.






​
Contains music by some of the new British band composers. Airs of Holst.


----------



## Guest

Another set of Mahler symphonies,hard to find and new.The Beethoven Cello sonatas.Clara Haskil,very glad to have it and The art of the Netherlands


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Rumon Gamba & the BBC Philharmonic* performing suites of *The Film Music of Mikos Rozsa* on Chandos.

This CD was on my wish list following my first order of Rozsa's music. I couldn't resist any longer and made the order. Slight niggles with the sound quality compared with some of the other entries in the 'The Film Music of...' series, this is a jewel of a disc.


----------



## Guest

Once on LP I have now a stong urge to listen it again,this opus ultimum.It is music that completely overwhelms me and gives me great comfort and solace to the heart.
Gesualdo is also utterly beautiful and the last one is just great fun and great singing.
It is a pity that when Paul Hillier left the Hilliard the ensemble also lost its heart.


----------



## DavidA

Having a phase on the Rach 3


----------



## Morimur

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Rufus Wainwright*: Take All My Loves
> Shakespeare Sonnets


Rufus Wainwright? You must dislike money, Pugg.


----------



## Guest

I found another old love.:angel:


----------



## Guest

I have to slow down but I don't know for how long,anyway it is a real treasure to have it in this edition.:angel:


----------



## opus55

Haydn Die Jahreszeiten and Korngold Die Kathrin


----------



## Pugg

Morimur said:


> Rufus Wainwright? You must dislike money, Pugg.


No I don't, I saw an interview on the BBC and heard some clips, wonderful done.:tiphat:


----------



## dieter

Arrau last recordings: Bach partitas 1235, Beethoven sonatas, Debussy Suite Bergamasque, Schubert D894 etc. All slow, full of Arrau's wonderful full tone.


----------



## Guest

With this discs I have collected very fine music from the middle ages.


----------



## Guest

After the Munrow recording this is a very nice addition.


----------



## rspader

Yesterday's thrift store discoveries. Lucky day.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

rspader said:


> View attachment 83997
> View attachment 83998
> 
> 
> Yesterday's thrift store discoveries. Lucky day.


VERY nice finds - particularly the Beethoven Trios. That's a wonderful recording, such vibrant playing.


----------



## Pugg

​A early ( three months) birthday present from my dearest


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> ​A early ( three months) birthday present from my dearest


I picked that one up last year. It's chock-full of goodies.

Happy (early) birthday! :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​A early ( three months) birthday present from my dearest


Full of nostalgia I presume.:tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Another visit to second hand shops


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Full of nostalgia I presume.:tiphat:


For me as a DECCA freak a must have


----------



## Vaneyes

Eleven years after this album's release, I finally got by its ridiculous cover and listened to the music. So ordered! Minkowski and his band are second to none for this genre.


----------



## Heliogabo

Vaneyes said:


> Eleven years after this album's release, I finally got by its ridiculous cover and listened to the music. So ordered! Minkowski and his band are second to none for this genre.


Terrific album. Bought it recently too. Minkowski and his musiciens are certainly outstanding here.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Two off Amazon US


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Eleven years after this album's release, I finally got by its ridiculous cover and listened to the music. So ordered! Minkowski and his band are second to none for this genre.


Listened to it once , I can get that past mannerism of signing


----------



## Andolink

A very interesting looking 2015 release I somehow missed. Rectifying that now.


----------



## Guest

Two lovely cd's,I am a happy man.The cd with Leonhardt is a real Delight.


----------



## Heliogabo

Some price (and then taxes) reducing finally decided me to shift this from my wish list to my buyin car in Amazon


----------



## Guest

I am not satisfied with many modern recordings of the Handel Watermusic so I went back to my first recording of it.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> I am not satisfied with many modern recordings of the Handel Watermusic so I went back to my first recording of it.


On vinyl or did you find it on CD ?


----------



## Guest

Good day Pugg,it is a cd coming from Austria this time.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Just purchased this one.


----------



## Baregrass

Traverso said:


> With this discs I have collected very fine music from the middle ages.


Sequentia has been one of my favs for many years. I have some of their recordings from way back in the early 90's.


----------



## Biwa

Andolink said:


> A very interesting looking 2015 release I somehow missed. Rectifying that now.
> 
> View attachment 84144


WOW! I missed that one, too! Thanks!


----------



## Pugg

​
Franz Lehar (1870-1948)	
Giuditta
Christiane Libor, Laura Scherwitzl, Nikolai Schukoff, Ralf Simon, Mauro Peter, Christian Eberl, Rupert Bergmann, Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Ulf Schirmer


----------



## Pugg

​
Jan van Gilse: Piano Concerto & Variations on a Saint-Nicolas Song

Piano Concerto 'Drei Tanzskizzen'

Variations on a Saint-Nicolas Song

Oliver Triendl (piano)

Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, David Porcelijn


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Overtime is a dirty word these days at work but in a case of right place, right time I managed to land some which means an extra order (to the creaking despair of my storage shelves and cases).

My orders have been inspired by my recent listening and watching the MET's production of Elektra at the cinema (which reminded me of just how much I enjoyed this work).

I'll start with the Elektra inspired orders:

The Beecham CD has been on my radar for some time and watching the MET Elektra finally gave m ehe impetus to finally order it.

Bochum's Elektra was an accidental discovery whilst looking for another release from Eugen Jochum. After listening to samples of the performance, I decided to add it to the order. It sounds an extremely interesting reading from the samples and the mono sound is well recorded.











​The Patrice Chereau production was of course the production used by the MET with Nina Stemme in the titular role. Whilst a release with Stemme is sadly not available, I seem to recall this this recording received favourable reviews. Looking at samples on YouTube and the retention of some cast members in MET production inspired the purchase.

Whilst looking on YouTube, I came across a trailer for the production by Carlus Padrissa with the Norrlandsoperan's Symphony Orchestra under Rumon Gamba. I'm usually weary of outdoor productions for some reason but the trailer caught my eye. Also, much of my recent listening of the music of Rozsa has been led by Rumon Gamba so I took the chance and ordered this too.












​
Nina Stemme really impressed me in her performance in Elektra.

Keen to explore her further, I ordered this recording of Strauss' Scenes and Vier Letzte Lieder with Pappano and the Orchestra of the Royal Opera House. Whilst I enjoy this recording, it won't be displacing (either of) Schwarzkopf's recordings nor Lucia Popp's recording with Klaus Tennstedt.





​


----------



## AClockworkOrange

The second part of my order is primarily focussed on Sir Adrian Boult.













​Boult's Schumann was an accidental discovery. I have no idea previously that he had recorded Schumann at all. This recording is excellent - really invigorating with great care and fidelity to the music. The Berlioz is equally compelling and a wonderful alternative to Sir Thomas Beecham's equally compelling Berlioz.

The collection from the BBC Legends series is equally enthralling with some excellent live performances of Bizet, Ravel, Schubert and Sibelius. Both of these collections really highlight Boult's strengths and versatility - particularly in non-english repertoire. Thoroughly engrossing recording which I cannot praise enough.

My final purchase is an order I made today following a recommendation from ShropshireMoose - Beethoven's Ninth Symphony performed by Sir Thomas Beecham and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra with the Edinburgh Festival Chorus et al. Prior to this recommendation, I wasn't aware Beecham had even recorded the piece.

I found a copy on Amazon Marketplace for around £6 including postage - brand new and sealed. For some reason I cannot add an image of the album but it is from the BBC Legends series. Given his performances of the Seventh and particularly the Second Symphony, I cannot wait to hear this.


----------



## severance68

Arriving from CD Universe:

Alexander Borodin: Polovtsian Dances/Nocturne/Prince Igor overture/Symphony No. 2/Scherzo in A-Flat Major/In the Steppes of Central Asia
Recorded 1960-1983

The World of Borodin
Decca 444 389-2, 1995 compilation

George Solti/London Symphony Orchestra
The Borodin Quartet
Edward Downes/London Symphony Orchestra
Ernest Ansermet/L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
Jean Martinon/London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## severance68

Also from CD Universe:

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2
Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini

Gary Graffman, piano
Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic
Recorded May 2 (Rhapsody) and May 26 (Rach 2), 1964

CBS Great Performances, Vol. 9
1988 reissue



















Beethoven: Piano Concertos 3 & 4
Leon Fleisher, piano
George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra
Recorded April 14, 1961 (No. 3) and January 10, 1959 (No. 4)

Sony Classical 
Great Performances Series (2006 reissue)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach; Cello suites.*
_Philip Highman._


----------



## Grotrian

Melos Ensemble 11-CD box on Warner/EMI. Lots of interesting rep.


----------



## Avey

It took me nearly a year to find this on vinyl (for a sensible price), and it sounds just as amazing as I knew it would! (because I already have the CD...but so?!)









Also picked up these two LPs within the last month:

















Still learning *Stenhammar*, but the first symphony is stunning. The (more) well-known nature of his serenade intrigues me -- not that it isn't good, but that I wonder how that came to be at the forefront of his known repertoire.

And the *Rautavaara *is -- well, just more music from, like, an open soul unleashed to run wild and paint things. Nothing new.


----------



## Vaneyes

Avey said:


> It took me nearly a year to find this on vinyl (for a sensible price), and it sounds just as amazing as I knew it would! (*because I already have the CD*...but so?!)
> 
> View attachment 84292
> 
> 
> Also picked up these two within the last month:
> 
> View attachment 84293
> 
> 
> View attachment 84294


Careful, Avey. That's pretty close to perversion.


----------



## DavidA

Virgin Vespers!









Heifetz first recording of this


----------



## GreenMamba

Found this at a thrift store for $1.99. First time I've ever seen anything decent in one. All the other Classical CDs were "Best ofs."


----------



## Alfacharger

Wrong thread post, sorry.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Holst the Planet Suite and Vivaldi's Four Seasons because I realized no self respecting classical music collection could be complete without them. Also Mozart's Eine Kleine Nachtmusik. The first cds I've been able to buy for a while. No photos at this time, sorry.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I bought:


----------



## Guest

Another two,first the Wellington Sieg and second Rameau's Pygmalion.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Another two,first the Wellington Sieg and second Rameau's Pygmalion.


Karajan in all his glory :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*New release on vinyl 180 grams*

Just ordered:


​
Mahler:Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

_Ileana Cotrubas (soprano) & Christa Ludwig_ (mezzo-soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Zubin Mehta


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Karajan in all his glory :tiphat:


It was perhaps More accurate to name It " von Gneisenau's Sieg" .:lol:


----------



## Heliogabo

It's no easy to find Alkan recordings, so I was glad that this appeared in front of my eyes, and I got it...


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Pugg said:


> Just ordered: Mahler:Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection' _Ileana Cotrubas (soprano) & Christa Ludwig_ (mezzo-soprano) Wiener Philharmoniker, Zubin Mehta


Spooky - I revisited that fine recording earlier today, and was blown away by it for the umpteenth time. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Chordalrock

Finally, mostly orchestral Aribert Reimann - a rarity and treasure. Just released last month.


----------



## Pugg

​
Divas in Song at Carnegie Hall, New York City, December 8, 1991
Cost me € 4,50 delivered


----------



## Guest

Another Rameau.listened yesterday to Pygmalion and I purchased today another Rameau .


----------



## Pugg

Heliogabo said:


> It's no easy to find Alkan recordings, so I was glad that this appeared in front of my eyes, and I got it...


Do you know this site?

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c/Alkan/all/1


----------



## severance68

Grieg: Peer Gynt/Symphonic Dance No. 2/Concert Overture "In Autumn"/An Old Norwegian Folk Song with Variations
Sir Thomas Beecham/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Ilse Hollweg, soprano (on Peer Gynt: Solveig's Song, Solveig's Cradle Song)
Recorded 1955-1959
EMI/Warner Classics, 1999 release


----------



## BourbonBlues

Ordered from Amazon yesterday:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

severance68 said:


> Grieg: Peer Gynt/Symphonic Dance No. 2/Concert Overture "In Autumn"/An Old Norwegian Folk Song with Variations
> Sir Thomas Beecham/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> Ilse Hollweg, soprano (on Peer Gynt: Solveig's Song, Solveig's Cradle Song)
> Recorded 1955-1959
> EMI/Warner Classics, 1999 release


I absolutely adore Beecham's Grieg, I have heard a few recordings but none of them come close the experience Beecham creates with His Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.

The recording quality doesn't betray it's age in the slightest.


----------



## severance68

AClockworkOrange said:


> I absolutely adore Beecham's Grieg, I have heard a few recordings but none of them come close the experience Beecham creates with His Royal Philharmonic Orchestra.
> 
> The recording quality doesn't betray it's age in the slightest.


Oh, great. I've heard good things about it. It came down to either Beecham or Neeme Järvi, and the Beecham recording seemed to be legendary.


----------



## Guest

I think this is a beautiful set of Beethoven quartets by the Gewandhaus string quartet and unbelievable cheap.Also a very nice set of wind music and hopefully more to my liking than the Sabine Meyer Box.The krommer cd's are also very welcome .


----------



## Heliogabo

Pugg said:


> Do you know this site?
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c/Alkan/all/1


Yes, sure Pugg, thanks. Deliverings are too expensive for my country anyway. I meant, it´s no easy to find that... "physically".


----------



## Pugg

Heliogabo said:


> Yes, sure Pugg, thanks. Deliverings are too expensive for my country anyway. I meant, it´s no easy to find that... "physically".


I see, well no harm done :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> I think this is a beautiful set of Beethoven quartets by the Gewandhaus string quartet and unbelievable cheap.Also a very nice set of wind music and hopefully more to my liking than the Sabine Meyer Box.The krommer cd's are also very welcome .


Don't forget to eat Traverso


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Don't forget to eat Traverso


I have to lose weight !:tiphat:


----------



## premont

Traverso said:


> I have to lose weight !:tiphat:


At least you have made some great purchases during the past fortnight. 
I can say so, because I own most of the CDs in question.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Adolf Busch & the Busch Quartet - The Complete Warner Recordings
*







​
I held off ordering this for some time and now I have the set, I cannot see why. What I have heard of this set - on my HiFi as opposed to computer speakers has really impressed me. The sound quality is phenomenal given the age of the recordings and provide another example of how good Mono can sound when it has been recorded and produced well.

So far I have sampled Beethoven's String Quartet No.1, Schubert's String Quartet No.8 and the Piano Trio No.2 and all three pieces are given superb performances :angel:


----------



## Guest

...making up for lost time!


----------



## Andolink




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## TurnaboutVox

May's raid on Presto Classical's vaults:


----------



## Guest

Another trio,first a cd with Gesualdo and the Tallis Scholars,second ,The art of the recorder and last Honegger's Le Roi David.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Found for $1 at a library sale (not ex-library, but a nice clean copy):


----------



## Xenakiboy

Just received this today:









GONNA BE FUN!!!


----------



## Xenakiboy

I also purchased this two days ago and it began shipping yesterday:


----------



## Pugg

​
*David Pia: Cello Concertos
*
Albert, E:Cello Concerto in C major Op. 20

Bruch:Canzone, Op. 55/Kol Nidrei, Op. 47

Dohnányi:Konzertstück in D major for Cello and Orchestra Op. 12

David Pia (cello)

Munchner Rundfunkorchester, Ulf Schirmer


----------



## Marinera

I recently bought this album. I'd been checking for Berman's Rachmaninov from time to time for I don't know how long and I just don't know how I'd missed this release in 2015. This is the first release of his six moments musicaux op 16 on CD. I bought it so quickly that now I believe it was from sheer surprise. Probably fingers just twitched on the conveniently located 'buy' button and I sailed through purchase with the slightly bludgeoned brain from all the sudden blood preasure. Because all the cd's I want to buy go through the procedure of getting into the wish list and languishing at the bottom of it for a year, every single one of them in a polite queue. Unprecedented. Gosh, but I'm glad I purchased it.

Edit: years of waiting probably count as a waiting wishlist anyway. Just rationalising, of course


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Slightly off-topic but I wanted to ask, where do you guys buy your CDs from? 

I live in Canada and yesterday was about to order a bunch of CDs and then I discovered that shipping cost was the same as the actual CDs cost! What the? I live in Canada, not on Mars. I don't think I'll be shopping from Amazon anymore. But now I need to find a place with reasonable CD prices and shipping costs.


----------



## Pugg

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Slightly off-topic but I wanted to ask, where do you guys buy your CDs from?
> 
> I live in Canada and yesterday was about to order a bunch of CDs and then I discovered that shipping cost was the same as the actual CDs cost! What the? I live in Canada, not on Mars. I don't think I'll be shopping from Amazon anymore. But now I need to find a place with reasonable CD prices and shipping costs.


Most of the time I search for the barcode and then use:

http://www.bookbutler.com/

You can set your own county so that should be no problem.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Pugg said:


> Most of the time I search for the barcode and then use:
> 
> http://www.bookbutler.com/
> 
> You can set your own county so that should be no problem.


Thank you. I'll try that.


----------



## arpeggio

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Slightly off-topic but I wanted to ask, where do you guys buy your CDs from?
> 
> I live in Canada and yesterday was about to order a bunch of CDs and then I discovered that shipping cost was the same as the actual CDs cost! What the? I live in Canada, not on Mars. I don't think I'll be shopping from Amazon anymore. But now I need to find a place with reasonable CD prices and shipping costs.


ArkivMusic ships to Canada. Link to their shipping policies: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Page?help


----------



## Pugg

​
*Braunfels: Grosse Messe (Great Mass), Op. 37*


----------



## Mahlerian

Roger Sessions' major orchestral works tend not to exist in many recordings, and I think this one of his Whitman setting "When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd" is the only one. A shame, as I'm sure that there are many conductors out there who could do better than Ozawa.


----------



## Figleaf

*José Van Dam, Kent Nagano: Songs with Orchestra*










Including Ravel's Don Quichotte à Dulcinée, which I really like.


----------



## hpowders

Bach Great Organ Works
Helmut Walcha, organ.

Definitive.


----------



## Guest

Pärt
In Principio

Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Tallinn Chamber Orchestra, Estonian National Symphony Orchestra, Tonu Kaljuste.

I very much enjoy the Te Deum album, so this seems like a natural choice.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


Please help me out Florestan?
No opera?


----------



## Kivimees

Given that the academic year ends in just a few more weeks and that this makes me one year closer to retirement, I decided to invest in some summer listening:


----------



## senza sordino

I bought this yesterday at full price. I think I might like to try learning some of these sonatas now that I have two violins. I can keep one violin tuned differently for a few weeks while I learn to play one of the sonatas in its alternative tuning (scordatura) But I can now also listen to a fabulous performance. It was really difficult removing the first disk from the case, I cracked the plastic removing the disk, and now the disk doesn't stay in the case without falling out. Kind of annoying. That's just my cross to bear I guess.

View attachment 84763

Biber Rosary Sonatas


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Please help me out Florestan?
> No opera?


What can I say?


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Great Organ Works
Peter Hurford, organ.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Can't beat a bit of G&S, and this concert performance of _Pinafore_ from Edinburgh was nicely captured by the Linn engineers:


----------



## CDs

Emanuel Ax - Haydn Piano Concertos








Karl Bohm - Mozart Horn Concertos


----------



## Marinera

Geezz, i bought this in February Mozart wind concertos album, 2cd's , bought for 4 horn concertos mostly








and in April 4cd box Haydn played by Ax








Bought for sonatas (3cds), 4th cd concertos- extremely glad I did. Concertos are simply divine


----------



## Guest

It took me a long time to choose a complete cycle of Mozart symphonies.I liked the Hogwood recordings very much but I revalue the Böhm recordings with the Berliner Philharmoniker.Many modern recordings are way too fast and leave me cold.I can sympathise with the vision Böhm has on these works.
A Beethoven disc with chamber music was also on my list.





How can I forget this one! I heard this requiem for the first time many years ago sung by the Tallis Scholars.They where present at a in festival,"Musica Sacra in Maastricht .


----------



## Guest

Just found these discs,very fine music.


----------



## Guest

It had to happen...

Sumera
Sumera


----------



## agoukass

Been wanting these for a long time.


----------



## Pugg

Documentary and highlights from one of America's most beloved sopranos.
*Beverly Sills *


----------



## DavidA

Just 5 pounds the lot!


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## CDs

Brahms: Complete Symphonies and Concertos


----------



## Itullian




----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have been hanging on to an Amazon gift card and finally put it to use. What better way to start a serious exploration of two new Composers than to do so essentially for free?

The composers in question are Walter Piston & David Diamond. My exploration of American music so far has been very narrow, Primarily Aaron Copland and Leonard Bernstein. Whilst Bernstein has composed some very good music, I prefer him as a Conductor/Interpreter. The former, I have mainly heard through Bernstein's New York/Sony Symphonic recordings.

For Piston & Diamond, I'm starting my exploration off with some of the works I have heard on YouTube - in this case Symphonic Works - Symphonies, Suites etc. All of my purchases for these two American Composers are on the Naxos Label.

I have picked up:

*Walter Piston* - Symphonies 2, 4 & 6 and The Incredible Flutist et al. - featuring Gerald Schwarz & the Seattle Symphony et al.
*David Diamond *- Symphonies 1, 2, 3, 4 & 8 and various Orchestral Works again performed by Gerald Schwarz & the Seattle Symphony et al.






























​


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Continuing from my previous post, I also picked up a number of alternative recordings of *Rubbra's Symphonies* on the Lyrita label. These performances of *Symphonies 2, 3, 4, 6, 7 & 8* with a number of additional works appear to be from the same series of recordings as a number of Bax Symphonies I own from the Lyrita Label. Those are excellent recordings indeed and I have high hopes for these as an accompaniment to Richard Hickox's BBC recordings.

















​
*Igor Markevitch* is a Conductor I have grown to appreciate more and more. His recording of Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique is by far my favourite. After some recent listening, I have finally got myself in gear and added his recording of *Berlioz's Faust's Damnation & Harold in Italy*.









Finally, a disc from the British Composer Arthur Bliss. A complete performance of his Ballet in One Act - Checkmate and an Orchestral piece called Melee Fantastique performed by the criminally underrated David Lloyd-Jones and Royal Scottish National Orchestra. I ordered this to supplement the Checkmate Suite I had on anther disc. David Lloyd-Jones was an easy choice of recording following his superb recordings of Alwyn and Bax.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A friend spotted a copy of this recording of Leonard Bernstein conducting Symphonies by *Harris, Thompson and Diamond* for around £5 and remembered me mentioning American Composers - resulting in a welcome call asking me if I wanted it picking up - at the price in question I said yes immediately.

An unexpected but welcome bonus.


----------



## CDs

Thanks to *realdealblues* for mentioning the last one in a post a couple of days ago!


----------



## Ariasexta

Bob Van Asperen plays Bachs violin sonatas transcriptions for harpsichord on the famous Skowroneck Dulcken.









Alessandro Grandi, one of the most outstanding italian composers that helps shaping early german vocal music. He had been vice-chapel master to Monteverdi.









Some of the very few sacred works by Francesco Cavalli.









The obelisk of music, Giacomo Carissimis music.









Johann Kaspar Kerll(1627-1693), motets and missa *****, Agostino Stefani(1654-1728) Laudate Pueri


----------



## Ariasexta

Philipp Heinrich Erlebach(1657-1714) Cantatas. Direction Ludger Remy.









Augustin Pfleger(1635-1686), Sacred cantatas. Direction Manfred Cordes


----------



## Baregrass

AClockworkOrange said:


> I have been hanging on to an Amazon gift card and finally put it to use. What better way to start a serious exploration of two new Composers than to do so essentially for free?


Free is always the best! God bless those that give us gift cards. For years my kids would get me stuff for Christmas, etc. most of which was a waste of their money. I finally told them that if they wanted to get me something that I would use to get me an Amazon gift card so I can buy classical LP's (and maybe CD's).


----------



## Pugg

Present from my dearest :kiss:


----------



## premont

hpowders said:


> View attachment 84701
> 
> 
> Bach Great Organ Works
> Helmut Walcha, organ.
> 
> Definitive.


I agree that this is an outstanding interpretation, but I can't agree with you about the word _definitive_.

So instead I would say _mandatory_.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I ordered this off Discogs, now its a waiting game! Gonna be awesome!


----------



## JosefinaHW

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Slightly off-topic but I wanted to ask, where do you guys buy your CDs from?
> 
> I live in Canada and yesterday was about to order a bunch of CDs and then I discovered that shipping cost was the same as the actual CDs cost! What the? I live in Canada, not on Mars. I don't think I'll be shopping from Amazon anymore. But now I need to find a place with reasonable CD prices and shipping costs.


I'm in the US and I'm a member of Amazon Prime, but I've been buying more and more CDs from PrestoClassical UK http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/

They have a much better selection than Amazon US, much better prices, the shipping cost is minimal, the shipping time is excellent, and the reviews and information re/ the music is excellent.


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> I'm in the US and I'm a member of Amazon Prime, but I've been buying more and more CDs from PrestoClassical UK http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/
> 
> They have a much better selection than Amazon US, much better prices, the shipping cost is minimal, the shipping time is excellent, and the reviews and information re/ the music is excellent.


I am so glad you mention this, last time I give someone that advice he / she was complaining about shipping cost.


----------



## JosefinaHW

senza sordino said:


> I think I might like to try learning some of these sonatas now that I have two violins. I can keep one violin tuned differently for a few weeks while I learn to play one of the sonatas in its alternative tuning (scordatura) But I can now also listen to a fabulous performance. It was really difficult removing the first disk from the case, I cracked the plastic removing the disk, and now the disk doesn't stay in the case without falling out. Kind of annoying. That's just my cross to bear I guess."
> 
> :Senza Sordino: The *universal* curse of the cracked disc case! I just use two very small pieces of scotch tape on two opposite sides of the disc, usually the tape comes off very easily, but I just use a dab of alcohol to remove tape if it doesn't--it has never hurt any of my discs. I especially love the gorgeous new linen and folder-over or boxed packaging, such as used by Harmonia Mundi.
> 
> Thank you for introducing and explaining the various techniques and practices in your posts: I find them very helpful and very easy to follow. I also found a YouTube video discussing _scordatura_ via parts of the score of Biber's _Rosary Sonatas_. I'll post it here, but I would like to copy and paste this info over in the strings thread, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm also listening right now to the Podger performance via Apple Music. https://itun.es/us/6RB99 )


----------



## Pugg

​
Mahler: Symphony No. 3
Kelley O'Connor (mezzo-soprano)

Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Women of the Dallas Symphony Chorus & Children's Chorus of Greater Dallas, Jaap van Zweden


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Defiantly non-HIP, I know...










Defiantly unfashionable, I know...!

I am another Presto Classical devotee, btw. And Xenakiboy - I love that disc of John Zorn works for string quartet; I hope you like it too.


----------



## Guest

Presents to myself.


----------



## Guest

And more present to myself.


----------



## Guest

And the last three.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Ariasexta

Johann Philipp Fortsch(1652-1732):
Sacred Concertos & Cantatas
Manfred Cordes, WESER-RENAISSANCE
CPO









Johann Philipp Fortsch(1652-1732):
Dialogs, Psalms & Sacred Concertos
Roland Wilson, La Capella Ducale, Musica Fiata

CPO

Johann Philipp Fortsch, a contemporary composer to Johann Pachelbel(1653-1706), I could not find the discs of Pachelbels vocal works, and I had been fascinated by his organ and harpsichord and other instrumental works. I admit that I used this composer as a substitute for how Pachelbels vocal works would be. Fortsch might have been a pupuil of Johann Philipp Krieger(1649-1725) a kapellmeister in Weissenfels since 1670s untill his death. However, I personally find Fortschs music is more fully-developed than that of J.Ph.Kriegers.I only have 5 of Kriegers cantatas, out of his surviving corpus that numbers to about 80s, similar to the corpus left by Fortsch. J.Ph.Kriegers cantatas (sacred) remind of a mid 17th century Handelian flamboyancy, they are musically virtuosic, exhilarating, with a bit dramatic characteristics. But it is not the case with Fortsch, Fortsch is more like Buxtehude+Alessandro Scarlatti in sacred music, adhering to conservative church mode with newly developed virtuosic vocal styles, if he wrote instrumental works, he may overtake Buxtehude, sadly there is no information about his instrumental works. Fortsch as a Pachelbel in vocal arena works more than successful for me.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Sorry but I had to:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Shimkus playing Soler*


----------



## Pugg

*

*​*Haydn: The Creation*
(sung in German)

_Sally Matthews, Ian Bostridge & Dietrich Henschel
_
London Symphony Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis

DSD recording, live at the Barbican October 2007 Stereo and multi-channel (5.1).

Sung in German. Text in German with English translation.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I also brought Rituals and Chimeras by John Zorn, that'd enough buying CDs for a few months...


----------



## Weston

I was so impressed with Kaija Saariaho's "Circle Map" on the Horizon 5 compilation I decided to purchase more of her work. This 4 disc boxed set contains most of the other orchestral works released on Ondine and the sampling I did on Spotify sounded great. Since I usually buy mp3s these days, I can hardly wait for the discs to arrive.


----------



## Pugg




----------



## CDs

Found the "companion" set to Vladimir Ashkenazy's Rachmaninoff Piano Concertos 1-4 today.
*Vladimir Ashkenazy Rachmaninoff Symphonies 1-3*.


----------



## Pugg

CDs said:


> Found the "companion" set to Vladimir Ashkenazy's Rachmaninoff Piano Concertos 1-4 today.
> *Vladimir Ashkenazy Rachmaninoff Symphonies 1-3*.
> 
> View attachment 85457


Can't go wrong with that :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

An Historically Informed hurrah goes up _chez_ Johnson.


----------



## CDs

Pugg said:


> Can't go wrong with that :tiphat:


Over on this Rachmaninoff thread I was debating on which Rachmaninoff box set I should get but it looks like with my latest purchase I will probably be going with the Mariss Jansons set.


----------



## Guest

Exciting hours for sure !


----------



## Xenakiboy

My vinyl of Matthijs Vermeulen's Symphony no 2 just arrived in the mail!!!! 

and my discogs seller included two freebies, also viynl records!  :tiphat:


----------



## Boldertism




----------



## TurnaboutVox

All the way from the US. A little to my surprise this seems to be new and shrink wrapped. I had been expecting a used "fairly good" disc.










Takacs Quartet / Bartók complete string quartets

Now this is second hand from the UK, though pricey. I found out today that ArkivMusik won't ship to Europe (they are making new copies in their ArkivCD format). Finally a digital Bartók cycle to go with my analogue Tokyo Quartet recordings (LP and .FLAC)


----------



## Xenakiboy

TurnaboutVox said:


> All the way from the US. A little to my surprise this seems to be new and shrink wrapped. I had been expecting a used "fairly good" disc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takacs Quartet / Bartók complete string quartets
> 
> Now this is second hand from the UK, though pricey. I found out today that ArkivMusik won't ship to Europe (they are making new copies in their ArkivCD format). Finally a digital Bartók cycle to go with my analogue Tokyo Quartet recordings (LP and .FLAC)


The Bartok cycle is possibly the greatest. I brought the Takacs Quartet double CD a while ago and love it!


----------



## Alfacharger

Waiting for this to come in. I love the music of Poledouris.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Xenakiboy said:


> The Bartok cycle is possibly the greatest. I brought the Takacs Quartet double CD a while ago and love it!


The Tokyo Quartet were no slouches either in this repertoire, mind you. Their box set won The Gramophone disc of the year prize for chamber music in 1981 and it's served me well over 35 years. I am looking forward to having the Takacs quartet's readings (and more modern recording), though.


----------



## Xenakiboy

TurnaboutVox said:


> The Tokyo Quartet were no slouches either in this repertoire, mind you. Their box set won The Gramophone disc of the year prize for chamber music in 1981 and it's served me well over 35 years. I am looking forward to having the Takacs quartet's readings (and more modern recording), though.


The booklet is a good read!


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Exciting hours for sure !


There's no stopping you I see :tiphat:


----------



## GioCar

I have recently been in Tokyo and what about visiting what's probably the last of a dying species, that is Tower Records in Shibuya?










8 floors of music, one for classical music only!

Well, I couldn't resist and I bought the first two volumes of the Complete Takemitsu Edition for "just" ¥54,000...


----------



## Pugg

:tiphat:


----------



## SONNET CLV

Just ordered from arkivmusic.com --









*Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture / Dorati, Minneapolis Symphony [Vinyl]*

Release Date: 05/06/2016 
Label: Decca Catalog #: B002489101 
Composer: Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky 
Conductor: Antal Doráti 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra 
Number of Discs: 2

*Notes and Editorial Reviews*
This 2 LP set celebrates the most ambitious and successful classical recording of the 1950s. In 1954, Mercury embarked on one of the most ambitious projects ever undertaken by a classical label: recording Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture using the original score for orchestra augmented by church bells, cannon and brass choir. For the cannon, an authentic Napoleon-era (1761) cannon was recorded at the U.S. Military Academy at West Point. This set includes the 1954 mono and 1958 stereo editions.
*Works on This Recording*
*1.	1812 Overture, Op. 49 by Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky *
Conductor: Antal Doráti 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra 
Period: Romantic 
Written: 1880; Russia 
*2.	Capriccio italien, Op. 45 by Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky *
Conductor: Antal Doráti 
Orchestra/Ensemble: Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra 
Period: Romantic 
Written: 1880; Russia

This is one of the first records I ever owned and over the years I've picked up several copies (in its various manifestations) on both vinyl and CD. My original vinyl copy must have been played well over a hundred times and is one of the few records I have that is no longer in top form -- a bit on the scratchy sounding side due to all the plays (and back in the day on equipment that was not as refined as what I use today). I'm looking forward to this new pressing of the old classic as this 2 disc set features the works in both MONO and STEREO versions. I anticipate those cannon shots and bells will sound glorious on my VPI Scoutmaster table equipped with a Clearaudio Maestro Phono Cartridge.


----------



## Pugg

SONNET CLV said:


> Just ordered from arkivmusic.com --
> 
> View attachment 85493
> 
> 
> *Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture / Dorati, Minneapolis Symphony [Vinyl]*
> 
> Release Date: 05/06/2016
> Label: Decca Catalog #: B002489101
> Composer: Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky
> Conductor: Antal Doráti
> Orchestra/Ensemble: Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra
> Number of Discs: 2
> 
> *Notes and Editorial Reviews*
> This 2 LP set celebrates the most ambitious and successful classical recording of the 1950s. In 1954, Mercury embarked on one of the most ambitious projects ever undertaken by a classical label: recording Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture using the original score for orchestra augmented by church bells, cannon and brass choir. For the cannon, an authentic Napoleon-era (1761) cannon was recorded at the U.S. Military Academy at West Point. This set includes the 1954 mono and 1958 stereo editions.
> *Works on This Recording*
> *1.	1812 Overture, Op. 49 by Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky *
> Conductor: Antal Doráti
> Orchestra/Ensemble: Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra
> Period: Romantic
> Written: 1880; Russia
> *2.	Capriccio italien, Op. 45 by Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky *
> Conductor: Antal Doráti
> Orchestra/Ensemble: Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra
> Period: Romantic
> Written: 1880; Russia
> 
> This is one of the first records I ever owned and over the years I've picked up several copies (in its various manifestations) on both vinyl and CD. My original vinyl copy must have been played well over a hundred times and is one of the few records I have that is no longer in top form -- a bit on the scratchy sounding side due to all the plays (and back in the day on equipment that was not as refined as what I use today). I'm looking forward to this new pressing of the old classic as this 2 disc set features the works in both MONO and STEREO versions. I anticipate those cannon shots and bells will sound glorious on my VPI Scoutmaster table equipped with a Clearaudio Maestro Phono Cartridge.


Mind your speakers though :tiphat:


----------



## SONNET CLV

Pugg said:


> Mind your speakers though :tiphat:


I worry more about my eardrums.


----------



## Pugg

SONNET CLV said:


> I worry more about my eardrums.


Also a good point :cheers::clap:


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> There's no stopping you I see :tiphat:


Good day Pug ,two years ago I sold almost all my lp's(classical) I just filling few gaps.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Good day Pug ,two years ago I sold almost all my lp's(classical) I just filling few gaps.


Ouch....I still collecting them


----------



## Guest

Entartete musik? I am warned! :guitar:


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Entartete musik? I am warned! :guitar:


No you're not, just sit, take a deep breath and enjoy.:tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Just ordered Zorn's Angelus Novus, which I've had digitally for about 2 years. I want to play it on my stereo, so I buy!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

After doing some listening in a local music store, I took the plunge and picked up a new pair of Headphones to enable more listening late at night and after work.

I finally opted for the Sennheiser HD700's. This is the most I have spent and would not have done so without ample chance to test the 'phones. There were a number of options but these were my favourites to my ears.

Sitting down and really listening through them without distractions has proven such a treat. Chamber Music really benefits from Headphones - to my ears anyhow - as does Klemperer's Beethoven with the Philharmonia. This may be my favourite upgrade to my system since I upgraded my speakers and cables. 

The 'phones were slightly dearer than the speakers but everything from the build quality to the sound quality justifies the price tag (for me anyhow). Wonderful sound quality - excellent clarity, a strong and balanced sound in everything I have listened to through them so far. Nothing lacking at all.

These are also very comfortable - spacious ear cups and a high quality padding which helps grip without feeling too snug, superb for longer listening sessions.

I am one blissful listener right now. I have spent more time listening through the 'phones since I bought them than through my speakers. It makes the listening experience much more intimate to me. Completely worth it.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Traverso said:


> Entartete musik? I am warned! :guitar:





Pugg said:


> No you're not, just sit, take a deep breath and enjoy.:tiphat:


What exactly does one need the "deep breath" to enjoy here? The music ... or that cover art?


----------



## Steve Wright

Heard the slow movement from the Mendelssohn Trio 1 on the radio and was very taken. 
Been getting heavily into Walton's First Symphony (here conducted by Previn). This disc also features the violin, cello and viola concertos and the sinfonia concertante. Think Walton may be a new discovery for me.
Really enjoyed 1, 3 and 4 from Kun Woo Paik's Prokofiev's concertos. 
And I'll gladly hear any new Vaughan Williams!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Pierre Monteux's Beethoven Cycle with the London Symphony Orchestra & Wiener Philharmoniker:* I have been curious about this cycle for a while and made the mistake of acting on it via YouTube. The 'Pastoral' sounded phenomenal - very well paced, balanced and full of details, energy and spirit. Listening to the Fifth - different Orchestra but the same positive qualities and another superb performance. If the rest of the cycle lives up to these performances it will more than likely be in my top five Beethoven Cylces.

I also ordered *Monteux's* Decca Eloquence recording of *Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique, paired with Mendelssohn's Midsummer Nights Dream*. Two pieces I love. There are a couple of other discs in the series I want which I will order over the next few months. These will be more than enough for now.

*Shostakovich's Two Piano Trios & Viola Sonata - Ashkenazy et al.* I love Shostakovich's chamber works more than his Symphonies and I don't have the First Piano Trio. Furthermore, Ashkenay has really impressed me in in Rachmaninov's Piano Works and various other Chamber pieces including Schubert's Piano Trios. Looking forward to listening to this after the weekend.


----------



## Figleaf

*Melodies by David, Lalo and Godard: three albums by baritone Tassis Christoyannis*

After being completely wowed by _Le Desert_, I set out to discover which of David's other works have been recorded, and found this gem:










The same baritone, Tassis Christoyannis, has also recorded albums of songs by Lalo and Godard, so I had to grab those too. I'm a fan of an earlier generation of melodie specialists who tend to be rather more individual and expressive in their interpretations- Souzay, for instance, or Bernac- but of course they never recorded what in those days would have been highly unfashionable repertoire (even Gounod barely got a look-in) and Christoyannis sings as well as is permissable within the comparatively rather wooden style of performance we are accustomed to hear these days. He certainly sings tastefully and possesses a beautiful voice, and I wanted more of him than just the little sound clips on the site!

There's also a couple of operas by David, of which _Herculaneum_ looks especially interesting, but I'm holding off on opera purchases (unless it's some never-to-be-repeated bargain) until I have the time and concentration to sit down and listen to them properly. I always think of individual songs, in contrast, as the fast food of music (no disrespect intended!) in that they are instantly palatable and can be consumed on the run.


----------



## SixFootScowl

These are the 1949-53 recordings, not the 1939:


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Found this for $2 at my nearby HalfPriceBooks store.


----------



## Pugg

SONNET CLV said:


> What exactly does one need the "deep breath" to enjoy here? The music ... or that cover art?


The music, I am not fooled by cover art.


----------



## CDs

Karl Bohm - Mozart Symphonies









Just found out that he doesn't have a Symphony #37


----------



## KenOC

I assume you know that Mozart didn't write #37...


----------



## CDs

Yes. That's what I just discovered. It actually was Michael Haydn's Symphony 25 or something like that.


----------



## DavidA

Tchaikovsky Symphony 6

BPO / Karajan EMI 1971

HvK at his most unhinged!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Just received this in the mail a few minutes ago! so happy and excited!!!!!!  

p.s. I don't know why it rotated, the file is not like that


----------



## Xenakiboy

I already ordered two of these before but I'll have to hunt down the rest eventually! :tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Within hearing the first three minutes on YouTube, I instantly brought it from Amazon, I'm in awe here!!!


----------



## Guest

My purchases of the last few days.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Xenakiboy said:


> View attachment 85667
> 
> 
> Just received this in the mail a few minutes ago! so happy and excited!!!!!!
> 
> p.s. I don't know why it rotated, the file is not like that


You want that I crick my neck?!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

After becoming hooked on *Pierre Monteux'*s Beethoven I have added 3 further discs of recordings from this superb Conductor:
- RCA Living Stereo - *Franck's Symphony in D minor & Stravinsky's Petrushka*
- Decca - *Brahms Symphony No.2 & Haydn Variations*
- BBC Legends - *Brahms' Symphony No.3 & Schumann's Symphony No.4*


----------



## CDs

Chopin - Piano Concertos
Ingrid Fliter - Piano









*"Unapologetically romantic in intent, boldly dramatic in execution and shot through with a vividly intense sense of poetry...."*

Michael Quinn (Page #6 CD booklet)


----------



## Guest

Set off on the trail of Dutilleux but got side-tracked into Spanish terrain. Anyway, this is what I clicked on...

View attachment 85754


View attachment 85755


----------



## dieter

DavidA said:


> Tchaikovsky Symphony 6
> 
> BPO / Karajan EMI 1971
> 
> HvK at his most unhinged!


It's good, isn't it!


----------



## Pugg

​Anton Bruckner: Symphonie Nr.8

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden


----------



## Antiquarian

I purchased Donizetti's _La Favorita_ (Bonynge / Teatro Comunale di Bologna,w. Bacquier, Pavarotti , 1978 Decca) on CD fairly recently. Lately, I've been on a opera buying binge, to patch up holes in my collection. Why do I do this? I fear that my renewed interest in Opera may have a deleterious effect on my wallet...


----------



## Pugg

Antiquarian said:


> I purchased Donizetti's _La Favorita_ (Bonynge / Teatro Comunale di Bologna,w. Bacquier, Pavarotti , 1978 Decca) on CD fairly recently. Lately, I've been on a opera buying binge, to patch up holes in my collection. Why do I do this? I fear that my renewed interest in Opera may have a deleterious effect on my wallet...


Oh, dear, another _victim_. :lol:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I spotted a copy of Bruckner's Ninth Symphony, performed by Leonard Bernstein & the Wiener Philharmoniker for £3.99 with postage & brand new so I snapped it up.

Getting the bigger DG boxes would be pointless due to the number of duplicates I would end up with compared with the discs I would actually want. This was a steal.


----------



## dieter

Bartok Choral Music, Hungaraton, Guilmant Organ Music, Naxos, Beethoven Late Quartets, Italian Qt, Barber Piano Concerto etc Naxos, Prokofiev, On the Dneiper etc, Rozdestvensky.
Bruckner Symphonies 1-9, Gielen.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Box of happy arrived from Presto last night:


----------



## Pugg

Rtnrlfy said:


> Box of happy arrived from Presto last night:
> 
> View attachment 85804


Very fine album by two very talented young brothers.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

After the Gewandhaus quartett and Talich Quartett wich I purchased just recently,
now at last this surpreme recordings. :angel:


----------



## zhopin

Recently purchased Mozart's Requiem, and I managed to get a copy of Messiaen's Quartet for the End of Time from a friend.


----------



## Xenakiboy

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> ​
> Thanks to Kontrapunctus :tiphat:


A nice fellow country person attended me that I was in a wrong thread, so here we are, in the right one .


----------



## Guest

Extentive listening to chamber music and more string quartets.


----------



## Pugg

​Dvorakiano Concerto in G minor, Op. 33

Vassily Primakov (piano)
Poetic Tone Pictures, Op. 85
On the Road At Night; At the Old Castle; Sorrowful Reverie; Goblin's Dance; At a Hero's Grave

Odense Symphony Orchestra, Justin Brown


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

I am a regular customer here and I found some new interesting quartets.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Janspe

I bought this Schumann recording a few days ago:









Containing the G minor sonata, the Waldszenen and the very late Gesänge der Frühe, this CD is a real gem. Uchida is a very convincing Schumann player - I've held that opinion ever since I heard her recording of the Davidsbündlertänze. It's a pity that she has recorded relatively little of this repertoire, as she really shows a very individual sound when playing Schumann's music - and she has played much more of it in recitals, not forgetting the concerto. But the the collector in me is happy: after I purchase her recording of the Carnaval and the Kreisleriana, I have her complete (admittedly not very large) Schumann discography in my possession!


----------



## Pugg

Janspe said:


> I bought this Schumann recording a few days ago:
> 
> View attachment 86000
> 
> 
> Containing the G minor sonata, the Waldszenen and the very late Gesänge der Frühe, this CD is a real gem. Uchida is a very convincing Schumann player - I've held that opinion ever since I heard her recording of the Davidsbündlertänze. It's a pity that she has recorded relatively little of this repertoire, as she really shows a very individual sound when playing Schumann's music - and she has played much more of it in recitals, not forgetting the concerto. But the the collector in me is happy: after I purchase her recording of the Carnaval and the Kreisleriana, I have her complete (admittedly not very large) Schumann discography in my possession!


Enjoy it in good health.:tiphat:


----------



## VanCrusty

Bach: Violin Concertos
Freiburger Barockorchester

(includes the most thrilling rendition of BWV 1041 I have ever heard)


----------



## Guest

After listening to the Beethoven string quartets by the Takacs quartet it is clear to me that The Alban Berg recordings remain my favorite choice.I read that their "live recordings"are even better but they are hard to come by but I found after a long search this volume and for a reasonable price.
I favor many styles and periods in classical music and so I fancy this Strauss opera aswell.










l]

The Beethoven with Monteux is my very latest,


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Mahlerian

I've given up waiting for this to appear on streaming services here in the US and ordered it.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> After listening to the Beethoven string quartets by the Takacs quartet it is clear to me that The Alban Berg recordings remain my favorite choice.I read that their "live recordings"are even better but they are hard to come by but I found after a long search this volume and for a reasonable price.
> I favor many styles and periods in classical music and so I fancy this Strauss opera as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l]
> 
> The Beethoven with Monteux is my very latest,


The Gala in that Fledermaus is beyond believe. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just as Zinman's faster tempos brought me much greater pleasure in listening to Beethoven's symphonies, so this will be a huge improvement for me over the Abbado Mendelssohn set I have.

EDIT: I checked the total times for the 5 symphonies and Abbado comes in at 3:28:36, whereas Masur comes in at 3:02:15. Masur definitely sounds like a faster tempo in the clips. All symphonies are shorter for Masur except the 4th is a tad longer.


----------



## CDs

*Schumann - Piano Concerto in A Minor/Beethoven Piano Concerto #5
Cliburn/Reiner*









*Stravinsky - Symphony Of Psalms/Symphony In C/Symphony In Three Movements
Rattle/Berliner Philharmoniker*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My appreciation of Mozart has been growing significantly recently. This is thanks largely to taking time to listen to his String Quartets (following listening to many of Haydn's phenomenal works in the same field), starting to listen to his (& again, Haydn provided a link here too) Piano Concertos and his Violin Concertos - the Violin Concertos also featuring Christopher Hogwood & the Academy of Ancient Music.

My enjoyment for Mozart;s Choral Work - that I had heard prior to this order were thanks in particular to two sources:

Ferenc Fricsay - whose recording to the Great Mass in C Minor really opened my ears to Mozart's Choral Works.
The Dunedin Consort's superb recording of the Requiem. Simply superb.

Christopher Hogwood has really impressed me in Beethoven's Symphonies & Piano Concertos - really impressing upon me the positives that HIP can provide. His Haydn had an equally positive influence on me. So I decided, in looking for further recordings of these pieces I would turn to Hogwood and initial listening has proven incredibly rewarding.

Searching for an alternative Coronation Mass recording was vital as an '80's recording by Karajan really did nothing for me - Karajan's Symphonic and Choral Mozart is generally too slick - too Karajan for me. Hogwood is the perfect antidote.












​








The odd thing here is that I opted for Pinnock in the Symphonies but not here where applicable. I may add Hogwood's Symphony recordings in the future as these recordings of the Choral works are superb.

My other purchase recently was Pierre Monteux's recording of Berlioz's Faust Damnation on the BBC Legends series. This has not arrived as yet but I eagerly await listening to this recording of the piece.


----------



## Guest

At this moment listening to the string quartets of Britten (Belcea) and I like it very much and so I look further in order to find more treasures.First I ordered the Schubert with the Pavel Haas quartet.Tomorrow I have the "trout quintet" with the Alban Berg quartet in the mailbox.Two more with the Alban Berg quartet.A very fine cd with baroque music with la Petite Bande.
A Wagner opera at last with Furtwängler and Flagstad,I am not much in favor for old recordings but I am glad to make an exception for this one!Finally a soundtrack of a movie wich is very dear to me.



]







l]]


it is this cd but without autograph.


----------



## Guest

Three more to go


----------



## Guest

This is an absolute must have,utterly beautiful.:angel:


----------



## senza sordino

Purchased last week and this week, but all in one post. It's been a big week of purchases and a bit expensive.

Prokofiev Sonata for solo violin, sonata for two violins, Schnittke Praeludium in memory of Shostakovich, and Shostakovich Violin Sonata
View attachment 86089


Mendelssohn Violin Concerto and Octet (do I need another version of the concerto? Probably)
View attachment 86090


Shostakovich's symphonies 5, 8 and 9 (replaces my old Bernstein version) 
View attachment 86091


And there was a sheet music sale today at the music shop, so I bought

Corelli Op 5 Sonatas 1-12. Some are not difficult to play, some are difficult for me to play

Brahms Sonata no 2 in A Difficult for me (I'll start working on it in the summer)

Franck Sonata in A, very difficult for me. (I'll start working on it next year sometime)

Mazas Op 36 Etudes, book two.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

My lastest purchases:


----------



## Guest

No comment....:angel:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Inspired by recent listening to Decca's The Analogue Years Set, which contains three of Shostakovich's String Quartets performed by the Fitzwilliam String Quartet. The quality of the three pieces inspired me to pick up the whole cycle.

Money very well spent if I may say so myself :angel:


----------



## Azol




----------



## TurnaboutVox

I needed to go into town today to order a new pair of reading specs (I left mine on a train on Saturday, which was a very expensive mistake!). Afterwards I went into the charity shop where my son occasionally still volunteers and found these, none of which were priorities on my wishlist, but I hoped to get around to acquiring at least some of them at some point.


----------



## Janspe

This isn't exactly a purchase, but...

...my mom told someone at work a while back that I listen to classical music enthusiastically, and one of her co-workers gave her this CD and told her to give it to me, as I would probably enjoy it.









I mean, five CD's for free... Sweet! Containing Sibelius' opus-numbered piano works, it's a very useful recording as well: I've been meaning to delve into his piano works for some time, but haven't been able to find the time or the enthusiasm, as I much prefer listening to his orchestral works. But now, I think the time has come! Surprises like this one are always welcome - I must tell mom to advertise my musical interests more in her daily life...


----------



## Guest

Bartok,Schubert and a very welcome set of Teldec recordings 



[url=https://postimage.org/]


----------



## DavidA

Arrived today - late Father's Day gift.

Francois plays Ravel. Oh my!

At the age of 13 Francois was accepted into the class of Marguerite Long, the grande dame of French pianists and a strict disciplinarian. She recognised his immense gifts but had no patience with his unruly behaviour. He was said to have been the only student she ever struck - and years later he told her 'What an honour, Madame, to have been the only one!'


----------



## zhopin

DavidA said:


> View attachment 86162
> 
> 
> Arrived today - late Father's Day gift.
> 
> Francois plays Ravel. Oh my!


I received a Ravel CD today as well. :lol:










I was given eight CDs today from my grandmother - she no longer uses them!


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> The Gala in that Fledermaus is beyond believe. :tiphat:


Well,I can only admit that it is indeed a great Gala and great fun too.Did I mention that is was great fun....? :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

These are almost ideal perfomances of the sonatas and partitas.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## DavidA

Nelson Freire Columbia recordings


----------



## SixFootScowl

Much searching and finally this came up used VG for $26! I nailed it!


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Much searching and finally this came up used VG for $26! I nailed it!


You've done it again.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Just arrived. :tiphat:

​
*Khachaturian*;Symphonie Nr.2

3 Konzertarien (Poem; Legende; Dithryrambus)

Julia Bauer, Robert-Schumann-Philharmonie, Frank Beermann


----------



## rspader

From the thrifts store yesterday. "Blue tag" specials for $1.50 each:


----------



## Guest

Feldman
For Philip Guston

Breuer, flutes
Engler, vibraphone and marimba
Schrammel, piano celesta

Box set also provides mp3 of it too, which I think is good.

View attachment 86229


----------



## Guest

Feldman
Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello

Aleck Karis; Curtis Macomber; Danielle Farina; Christopher Finckel

View attachment 86231


----------



## CDs

Saint-Saëns Piano Concertos 1-5
Pascal Roge - Piano
Charles Dutoit - Conductor


----------



## SixFootScowl

CLIPS


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Guest

More quartets,I love quartets,yesterday I listened to Janacek and enjoyed it very much.In the past I had the Quartetto Italiano in these Brahms quartets.I am sure these wil give me great satisfaction too.


----------



## Pugg

​Thanks to TurnaboutVox

12 CD'S for only €30.00.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Liszt is a composer wich I gave little attention.To be more precisely,I have at the moment just one cd in my collection and that feels unjust.This box I bought yesterday, quit cheap and in mint condition.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Liszt is a composer wich I gave little attention.To be more precisely,I have at the moment just one cd in my collection and that feels unjust.This box I bought yesterday, quit cheap and in mint condition.


I am sure you are going to enjoy it. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

These recordings are so hard to find on cd that I purchased this set of dvd's .I am stil searching for the cd set vol.1


----------



## Pugg

​
:tiphat:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Traverso said:


> Liszt is a composer wich I gave little attention.To be more precisely,I have at the moment just one cd in my collection and that feels unjust.This box I bought yesterday


...so you finally bit the Bolet 

Enjoy! It's a great set of CDs.


----------



## Guest

Another Beethoven DVD and Strauss songs.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Another Beethoven DVD and Strauss songs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]https://postimage.org/




No one seems to care about Mrs.Norman, hardly seeing it in the current listing.


----------



## Pugg

Wagner; Der ring / Sawallisch.
14 CD set onty €10.00


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> No one seems to care about Mrs.Norman, hardly seeing it in the current listing.


Who knows, perhaps they're preparing for one massive box set release in the near future.. Her Brahms lieder was just reissued this year, so she is not neglected completely.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> Wagner; Der ring / Sawallisch.
> 14 CD set onty €10.00


When will you make a thread about how you get such good deals????  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Xenakiboy said:


> When will you make a thread about how you get such good deals????  :lol: :lol:


Now....that would be telling, wouldn't it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Seller cancelled this order, said "Due to a tragic listing error, I regret to inform you that we do not have Mendelssohns' Masterworks in stock." A second seller who listed the same set for $27 had marked theirs up to $95 by then.



Florestan said:


> Much searching and finally this came up used VG for $26! I nailed it!


----------



## Steve Wright

Working my way through these. Started a thread on here asking where to go after Sibelius, and these came up tops. And very fine they are too - 3, 4 and 6 perhaps most immediately accessible. Wonderful lyrical, tuneful, atmospheric late Romantic (post-Romantic?) stuff, with a strong Nordic sense too.


----------



## Steve Wright

Aaaand... I can't seem to get enough of the Schumann symphonies. So far Sawallisch, Dohnanyi, Gardiner and Zinman have all delighted - now I'm looking forward to hearing what Lenny has to say. 
Verdicts seem to veer all the way from 'overdone and in muddy sound' to 'the most exciting Schumann cycle and one of the best things Lenny did'. So I'm going in with an open, but mostly optimistic mind! 






a


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Pugg said:


> Wagner; Der ring / Sawallisch. 14 CD set only €10.00


A rather underrated Ring Cycle, with a fine cast. You've got a great bargain there.


----------



## deprofundis

Ockay guys i bought 5 cds all of them naxos

*Alexander Agricola *: Fortuna Desperata -ensemble unicorn ( pretty darn good)
*Adrian Willaert*: Missa christus resurgens -oxford camerata (never heard this cd)
*Pierre de la Rue *: Masses and Motets - ars antiqua de Paris ( im lisening to this wright now)

the 2 last cd or suprise i did not knew what to expect??

*Sacred and secular music from renaissance Germany *-ciaramella ensemble ( like it but not madly in love yet, i heard it once only)
*Chominciamento di Gioia*- ensemble unicorn ( this is pretty good )

Please have a nice day folks on TC:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Steve Wright said:


> Aaaand... I can't seem to get enough of the Schumann symphonies. So far Sawallisch, Dohnanyi, Gardiner and Zinman have all delighted - now I'm looking forward to hearing what Lenny has to say.
> Verdicts seem to veer all the way from 'overdone and in muddy sound' to 'the most exciting Schumann cycle and one of the best things Lenny did'. So I'm going in with an open, but mostly optimistic mind!
> View attachment 86360
> a


That Lenny's my favorite. Others to hear--VPO/Muti (Philips, rec.1993 - '95), Staats.Berlin/Barenboim (Teldec, rec. 2003), BPO/Rattle (BPR, rec. 2013). :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Seller cancelled this order, said "Due to a tragic listing error, I regret to inform you that we do not have Mendelssohns' Masterworks in stock." A second seller who listed the same set for $27 had marked theirs up to $95 by then.


Did you find another one already?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Did you find another one already?


All coming in at much higher prices. The bad part is I could have ordered the other set for a dollar more, but perhaps that would also have been cancelled. And I had a bid out on Ebay and was outbid but could have gone higher but didn't because I had this one ordered. So, for now, it's wait and see what comes up next. I still have my 87 CD Beethoven set I can always turn to for music though.


----------



## starthrower

3 disc set I picked up for a few dollars. From what I've read it contains an excellent Firebird, an exciting live recording of The Rite... and one of the better performances of Persephone.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


Does this box contains the same as the one you previous ordered?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Does this box contains the same as the one you previous ordered?


They have several boxes of same set of CDs. In this case all were listing in the $95 and up range. The one I missed on ebay would have been as much as I paid for this. The catch, and not a big one is this was listed at $57.50 and indicated the first disk was missing (Symphonies 1+4 Bruggen). The other symphonies are different conductors. I sent the seller (on Amazon) a message that I would like to buy the set but because of the missing disk would not be willing to pay more than $46 and he lowered it. Nice. A little pricey but worth it to me.

There was a different set that has the symphonies by Sawallisch for $70 but not worth the extra to me. I like the Masur symphonies that I already have, and the set I bought has the string symphonies with Masur. Incidentally, none of these sets have the complete Midsummer Night's Dream. Here is a track list.

Back of box:









EDIT: Since I found the missing disk (albeit a different slip case design) by Brilliant of the same two symphonies and conductor as are missing from the set and it was $4 shipped, I couldn't help making the set complete (very nice cover art too):


----------



## deprofundis

i purchased two cd once again two naxos, hey if they have good title i will buy them...So we have here (dramatic drum roll)
The first cd is:

*A-LA-MI-RE manuscript *-flemish polyphony of prince charles V, a mysterieous manuscript ,did not knew about quite interresting
whit various artists.

Than we have once again a flemish cd:

*Oh flanders free *music of flemish renaissance, whit similar classical composer but different piece

:tiphat: have a nice day folks cheers!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Been away awhile. Bought this set:Telemann Edition 50 cds


----------



## Pugg

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Been away awhile. Bought this set:Telemann Edition 50 cds
> 
> View attachment 86390


And did you enjoy it?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Pugg said:


> And did you enjoy it?


Only one cd was recorded in the 1980's. Otherwise they are very good.


----------



## Taggart

Second hand from Amazon. It's out of print and a new copy is going for £80


----------



## Marinera

There are Pandolfi discs from £16.95 new.. and used £11.99, not such a big difference, though almost 17 pounds for just one disc is a little expensive.


----------



## Pugg

Taggart said:


> Second hand from Amazon. It's out of print and a new copy is going for £80


I sincerely hope for you it's not coming out in a mid price series this fall.


----------



## acitak 7

My latest classical purchase was Camille Saint Saens Symphony no 3,Carnival Of The Animals and the most evocative piece of classical music ever,Dance Macabre. It cost me 1 penny plus postage, a bargain I think


----------



## Guest

Today I purchased this volume that was missing and I have now on 6DVD' the Beethoven string quartets.
The Beethoven set with Cluytens did come on my way very cheap but that was not the reason,just Lucky.


----------



## Guest

I am very glad to have this one.I was the Lucky one (bidding) Anthony Bailes


----------



## Guest

Beautiful music for wind players and my second after the "Netherlands wind ensemble "


----------



## Janspe

I just had to...









I'm very proud of our Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra for recording this masterpiece, and _what_ a recording it is! Warmly recommended.


----------



## Casebearer

Recently I bought The Piano Concertos by Ferenc Liszt performed by Claudio Arrau with the LSO conducted by Colin Davis and also Beethoven's Piano Concerto's Nos. 3 & 4 by Murray Perahia with the Concertgebouw Orchestra and Bernard Haitink. 
Both on vinyl and both for 1 euro.

I hardly ever buy a new 'classical' release. I'm completely satisfied with buying tons of classical vinyl (often pristine) or cd's from thriftshops for 1 euro a piece. It's more than I'm able to listen to. And most of those composers are long dead so there's no need to support them financially. I prefer to spend real money on living composers and the musicians that take the risk of performing them.


----------



## Heliogabo

I bought this recent release via amazon.co.uk, where it was released some days ago, while others doesn´t have it yet. 
Well, I just love Goebel and MAK playin´in baroque music and this french set must be terrific; I only knew a few recordings but it is very convincing to my ears.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


This is going to be listing pleasures for hours .


----------



## DavidA

Raided the second hand shop:
Berlioz Te Deum
Haydn London Symphonies
Rimsky Scheherazade
Beethoven Symphonies 6&8
Mozart Symphonies 35,40,41
All with RPO / Beecham
I did some trading so got the lot for a fiver!


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Raided the second hand shop:
> Berlioz Te Deum
> Haydn London Symphonies
> Rimsky Scheherazade
> Beethoven Symphonies 6&8
> Mozart Symphonies 35,40,41
> All with RPO / Beecham
> I did some trading so got the lot for a fiver!


That's what's called : being on the right place at the right time


----------



## Pugg

​
Present , I am so lucky.


----------



## bachstreet boys

*Danish String Quartet*: Thomas Ades, Per Norgard, Hans Abrahamsen








*Miranda Cuckson & Blair McMillen:* Bartok, Schnittke, Lutoslawski - Music For Violin And Piano


----------



## Guest

I found this missing set of cello suites,hard to find.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Traverso said:


> I found this missing set of cello suites,hard to find.


I may have missed it above, but am curious what is it missing from? Do you have a set that was missing one disk?


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> I may have missed it above, but am curious what is it missing from? Do you have a set that was missing one disk?


The set is very hard to find, Dutch artist.


----------



## Guest

Good day Pugg:tiphat:,exactly,this set is hard to find.The lp is easyer to get,but I was chasing the cd set.Once I had it on LP but now at last on cd.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Good day Pugg:tiphat:,exactly,this set is hard to find.The lp is easyer to get,but I was chasing the cd set.Once I had it on LP but now at last on cd.


I am sorry to spoke for you, I taught you where gone .


----------



## Guest

There is still some light Pugg.


----------



## Guest

More light in the darkness with this beautiful set.These recordings are by far superiour by the ones I Had on Lp on L'oiseau Lyre.
Fortunately I could buy them for a good price. and good as new.


----------



## Pugg

​
Tanks to ArtRock.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> Tanks to ArtRock.


Very attractive Music for wind instruments.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

From the same source I purchased three more Lute cd's


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Very attractive Music for wind instruments.:tiphat:


ArtRocks's advice in current listening.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ArtRocks's advice in current listening.


:tiphat:

I am still waiting for the Richard Strauss wind music.


----------



## starthrower

My first Wagner purchases, other than an overtures disc I bought decades ago.


----------



## bachstreet boys

Great choices! Especially Tristan und Isolde with Karl Böhm. Definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## starthrower

bachstreet boys said:


> Great choices! Especially Tristan und Isolde with Karl Böhm. Definitely one of my favorites.


Thanks! I figured I'd go with non Solti recordings because I've got my eye on those Solti box sets. Maybe I'll pick up one or two if the price comes down a bit?


----------



## bachstreet boys

Yeah I really don't think you would regret buying a Solti box set.


----------



## SixFootScowl

starthrower said:


> My first Wagner purchases, other than an overtures disc I bought decades ago.


Silja in Lohengrin sounds wonderful. Maybe I need to pick up that set. Right now I have it with Meier.


----------



## opus55

Coupon sale at Half Price Books

















Pacius? I've never heard of him so I'm very curious.


----------



## SixFootScowl

opus55 said:


> Pacius? I've never heard of him so I'm very curious.


Fascinating. A Finnish opera and a sing-spiel at that. CLIPS (from a different CD of it)


----------



## Pugg

bachstreet boys said:


> Yeah I really don't think you would regret buying a Solti box set.


No Wagner lover shouldn't be without the Solti set .:angel:


----------



## Guest

I found these cd's and I could not resist.I am not interested in buying the complete Dowland set on L'Oiseau Lyre so I have to search some Pearls as the book of songs.Wanda is very important,the sound of the instrument she uses is not pleasant for the ear but it is more than a rarity.


----------



## Jos

Although I have seriously limited my record buying, I couldn't resist this one :









Prokofiev, concerto no. 1
Lalo, Symphonie Espagnole

Nathan Milstein with the St.Louis symph. Orchestra
Conducted by Vladimir Golschmann

Capitol Records, 1955
American pressing

Please note the George O-style photography, not as good as his compositions but the summerfeeling comes across, I hope


----------



## Jos

Traverso said:


> I found these cd's and I could not resist.I am not interested in buying the complete Dowland set on L'Oiseau Lyre so I have to search some Pearls as the book of songs.Wanda is very important,the sound of the instrument she uses is not pleasant for the ear but it is more than a rarity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [=https://postimg.org/image/an7r4kd0h/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


Did she record them more than once (the Goldbergs) ? I have them too by Landowska and don't recall unpleasantness in the instrument's sound. But then, I have a liking for that metallic sound of the harpsichord, much to the despair of my wife. 
I'll dig it out of the crates and revisit; see what recording I have.


----------



## Guest

Jos said:


> Did she record them more than once (the Goldbergs) ? I have them too by Landowska and don't recall unpleasantness in the instrument's sound. But then, I have a liking for that metallic sound of the harpsichord, much to the despair of my wife.
> I'll dig it out of the crates and revisit; see what recording I have.


Personally I am a great admirer of Gustav leonhardt and love the sound of the harpsichord.The instrument used by Landowska has not the rich colours as the copies of a Dowd or Taskin for example.Most people prefer the piano when they listen to Bach,I can understand that because the sound is more quiet.I am ,hopefully not alone in my love for the cembalo.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Two (!) men in a van have just brought this.


----------



## Pugg

Dr Johnson said:


> Two (!) men in a van have just brought this.


Either high value or very heavy.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> Either high value or very heavy.


I paid 30 quid and according to the kitchen scales it weighs c. 1lb.

Who knows? The important thing is I have it.


----------



## Guest

A must have.


----------



## Mahlerian

Jennifer Bate's recordings of Messiaen's organ works on Unicorn-Kanchana have been reissued in Mp3 format for a low price:


----------



## Guest

An opera for a change.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Traverso said:


> An opera for a change.


And an excellent recording of it too. In fact, this is one case where the performance is so good that I never felt the need or desire to get another La Cenerentola recording.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Disappointing disks especially since I had high expectations based on some reviews.

Pros: 
- great sweet sounding violins and woodwinds
- decent performances
- 3 overtures included

Cons: 
- the cellos and basses are recessed so that a lot more prominence is given to the upper ranges, which really misses a lot of the music's details. Some of this has to do with the position of cellos and basses which seem to have been placed behind the woodwinds and not in their usual place at the front and to the right
- the timpani sounds muddled and recessed and I love my timpani to be clear and prominent (just compare to Wand's recording and you'll note the difference I'm talking about)
- the 7th is below par performance except for the last movement


----------



## SixFootScowl

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> View attachment 86757
> 
> 
> View attachment 86758
> 
> 
> Disappointing disks especially since I had high expectations based on some reviews.
> 
> Pros:
> - great sweet sounding violins and woodwinds
> - decent performances
> - 3 overtures included
> 
> Cons:
> - the cellos and basses are recessed so that a lot more prominence is given to the upper ranges, which really misses a lot of the music's details. Some of this has to do with the position of cellos and basses which seem to have been placed behind the woodwinds and not in their usual place at the front and to the right
> - the timpani sounds muddled and recessed and I love my timpani to be clear and prominent (just compare to Wand's recording and you'll note the difference I'm talking about)
> - the 7th is below par performance except for the last movement


That's a shame. So many good cycles out there. But then some may find Chailly to be just what they are looking for.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Florestan said:


> That's a shame. So many good cycles out there. But then some may find Chailly to be just what they are looking for.


Sure, as long as they don't mind the cons I listed. To me they are big cons but may be not so big to others.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> An opera for a change.


I am always waiting for "Non pìu mesta, "


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Two purchases for me:











​
With something in the region of 23 *Beethoven* Cycles, adding more was not something on my agenda especially with my fairly recent acquisitions of cycles by Sawallisch and Monteux. However, more than one individual has recommended giving *Bohm* an opportunity and I kept this set on my radar, finally pulling the trigger on the order.

I have only heard the First Symphony from this cycle (unless the Sixth is the same recording as the release with Schubert's Fifth) and it pleasantly surprised me.

This is the last Beethoven Cycle I will be buying for the foreseeable future. I can now span Old-School, HIP, Chamber and various Hybrids - I don't see any need for further cycles.

*Boult Conducts Parry* is another disc which has been on my wish list for a while. I really enjoy Hubert Parry's works and what I have heard Boult perform in one of his EMI sets is superb. Boult brings out so much from the music as he does with Elgar, Holst, Vaughan Williams and Bax - not to mention his interpretations of Brahms, Schumann and Wagner (Boult's Parsifal excerpts are simply phenomenal).

Samples from this disc sounded most promising and the opportunity to hear more Parry championed by a Conductor such as Boult is too good to let pass by.


----------



## Scopitone

Just ordered this _Parsifal _blu from amazon. It'll be my first exposure to the full opera.

And at $14 new from a seller, it's very affordable compared to other operas on DVD and Blu.


----------



## Casebearer

I just received in the mail for only 5 euro's:










Alfred Schnittke's Concerto for Piano Four Hands & Chamber Orchestra and the Concerto for Piano & Strings. Played by Viktoria Postnikova (piano on both pieces), Irina Schnittke (piano on the first piece) and the London Sinfonietta conducted by Guennadi Rojdestvenski.

Apex 0927 49811 2 (2003), re-issue of 1992 Erato release.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm considering purchasing one of the following:

Rautavaara - complete symphonies (4 CD)
Bach - Art of Fugue/A Musical Offering (2 CD)
Pettersson - Complete Symphonies box
Druckman - Orchestral Works 
Stravinsky - The flood CD with Variations and Requiem Canticles


----------



## Xenakiboy

Then also a bunch of numerous Mauricio Kagel CDs that also peak my interest too, arghhhh!!!! :lol:


----------



## Xenakiboy

And I forgot again about Nancarrow's Studies For Player Piano which I want to buy too! (rather than listen to them solely through youtube)


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Pugg




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I am always waiting for "Non pìu mesta, "


I am so glad that miss Bartoli is not singing the role of Berganza.I saw a YouTube video and I cannot listen to her acrobatics.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Traverso said:


> I am so glad that miss Bartoli is not singing the role of Berganza.I saw a YouTube video and I cannot listen to her acrobatics.


But it is fun watching her facial gymnastics.:lol:


----------



## Guest

An old recording but Iam older!


----------



## Guest

Florestan said:


> But it is fun watching her facial gymnastics.:lol:


It is the outcome of her more intimate feelings,I find it quiete disturbing.


----------



## DavidA

Cleared out the second hand shop of Beecham recordings:

Mozart symphonies with the LPO
Mozart Seraglio, wind concertos
Beethoven and Schubert Symphonies
Beethoven Mass in C

Also bought Wilcocks Messiah for just £1


----------



## Guest

DavidA said:


> Cleared out the second hand shop of Beecham recordings:
> 
> Also bought Wilcocks Messiah for just £1


Congratulations,I like the Messiah with David Willcocks,glorious singing,a bit slow perhaps but very sympathetic.:tiphat:


----------



## Xaltotun

Probably condemning myself and my family to starvation, but I did buy the complete string quartets of Haydn (Angeles). Now I'm... starving, but happy. Sooo happy.


----------



## KenOC

Xaltotun said:


> Probably condemning myself and my family to starvation, but I did buy the complete string quartets of Haydn (Angeles). Now I'm... starving, but happy. Sooo happy.


If anybody's interested, the Angeles set of the Haydn Quartets, which is a fine one, is free for Amazon Prime members. Just put it in your cloud music library and it'll be there, to stream to any device as long as you pay your annual Prime dues.

https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Comple...307867&sr=1-1&keywords=haydn+quartets+angeles

Other options: $9.49 for a Vox download of the Dekany and Fine Arts Quartets, excellent performances and includes even the "dubious" quartets:

https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Comple...p3-albums-bar-strip-0&keywords=haydn+quartets

or $9.99 from the Festetics, a period ensemble that does a fine job.

http://www.cduniverse.com/checkout/cart.asp?dlid=29585638&nodisplay=0&style=all


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Janspe said:


> I just had to...
> 
> View attachment 86487
> 
> 
> I'm very proud of our Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra... Warmly recommended.


I'll second that, and your pride is fully justified. It's a fine recording.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I ordered this:









I've enjoyed it so much so far that I'd be a criminal NOT to buy it!! :lol:


----------



## Guest

I listened and I was very surprised,surprised that I did not stop listening.A very fine piece wich is like watching a movie.Thank you for charing your enthousiasm.:tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Traverso said:


> I listened and I was very surprised,surprised that I did not stop listening.A very fine piece wich is like watching a movie.Thank you for charing your enthousiasm.:tiphat:


Every single thing (including his performance pieces and short films) I've heard and seen from him has been mindblowing. I absolutely love his work!! Still not familiar with him yet, still very fresh in my mind! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

I purchased this beautiful piece,very agreeable music.Thanks to Xenakiboy.:tiphat:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Traverso said:


> I purchased this beautiful piece,very agreeable music.Thanks to Xenakiboy.:tiphat:


Glad I could help! I'm listening to it probably for the 15th time again, it's one of my current favourites!


----------



## Pugg

]

​
Two films about Chopin .


----------



## Taggart

We got this after Ingélou fell in love with it on You Tube. Gorgeous!


----------



## Guest

Just found this famous recording,it is my second and it is a fine companion for the Karajan album.


----------



## Guest

A summernight in Spain.


----------



## Pugg

Delayed birthday present .

Herbert von Karajan - Maestro for the Screen


----------



## Guest

And a delayed congratulations! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> And a delayed congratulations! :tiphat:


That was _also_ on the card from the sender, thank you also


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


Waite.........no box today?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Waite.........no box today?


Most box sets don't have all of #10. Only Levine's does, but it is missing two symphonies. I figured to go cheap and Rattle is very highly rated for this one.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Zinman's set has a version of the 10th.










As does the Naxos box set:










(Sorry, being punctiliously pedantic this morning )


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dr Johnson said:


> Zinman's set has a version of the 10th.
> As does the Naxos box set:[/URL]
> (Sorry, being punctiliously pedantic this morning )


Yes, but Zinman went with the Carpenter version, which I was advised is not the best one to get.


----------



## arpeggio

Florestan said:


> Yes, but Zinman went with the Carpenter version, which I was advised is not the best one to get.


A true Mahler sicko has every _Tenth_ and loves them all!!!


----------



## Guest

A few years ago I sold almost all my lp's.One of the lp's I want back is the recording of the Bach motets with the Tölzer knabenchor .There are many shortcomings but I never heard a performance that touches me so deeply as the recording with this choir.I found an artical wich expresses perfectly what attracts me in these recordings.

I purchase the old lp and a new live recording.





If you are interested:
http://www.flyinginkpot.com/1999/10/bach-motets-tolzer-knabenchorschmidt-gaden-tem-inkpot-2/


----------



## Pugg

arpeggio said:


> A true Mahler sicko has every _Tenth_ and loves them all!!!


That's a unspoken rule I presume?


----------



## starthrower

Picked up this old edition for 4 dollars. Pretty good for 4 CDs! Choosing a Brahms cycle wasn't easy, but I think I may end up with both of Bernstein's. I just didn't like the sound on the opening of no.1 on most other recordings with the exception of Abbado's 70s edition. The timpani sounds too muffled or buried in the mix.

I think Bernstein's sounds great! I hope the old edition sounds as good.


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


> Picked up this old edition for 4 dollars. Pretty good for 4 CDs! Choosing a Brahms cycle wasn't easy, but I think I may end up with both of Bernstein's. I just didn't like the sound on the opening of no.1 on most other recordings with the exception of Abbado's 70s edition. The timpani sounds too muffled or buried in the mix.
> 
> I think Bernstein's sounds great! I hope the old edition sounds as good.


If you mean the Sony recordings, yes they do.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Florestan said:


> Yes, but Zinman went with the Carpenter version, which I was advised is not the best one to get.


By whom? Anyway, as arpeggio has said, get 'em all!:lol:

The first version of the 10th I heard was the Joe Wheeler version (Naxos) which I still love. The less dense orchestration means you can hear the beautiful flute passage in the last movement better.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dr Johnson said:


> By whom? Anyway, as arpeggio has said, get 'em all!:lol:
> 
> The first version of the 10th I heard was the Joe Wheeler version (Naxos) which I still love. The less dense orchestration means you can hear the beautiful flute passage in the last movement better.


Can't remember who. Was in some Mahler thread.


----------



## Mahlerian

Florestan said:


> Can't remember who. Was in some Mahler thread.


Twas I. I have in fact listened to every available completion, and yes, Carpenter's is interesting, but I think it doesn't sound much like Mahler and his additions irk me.


----------



## starthrower

I have a couple Mahler 10ths on the way from the library. Rattle, and Ormandy.


----------



## Merl

Not played it yet (only arrived this morning)


----------



## Pugg

​
Belated birthday delivery from my grand parents .


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> ​
> Belated birthday delivery from my grand parents .


. 
I have this set. I found it broken up with each CD on sale for 50 (UK) pence in a cut price record shop. I bought all the discs I didn't already have, nearly 50 in all. No box but who cares? Perahia is superb.


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> .
> I have this set. I found it broken up with each CD on sale for 50 (UK) pence in a cut price record shop. I bought all the discs I didn't already have, nearly 50 in all. No box but who cares? Perahia is superb.


I do have some double , like the piano concerto's, I do sell them on a local website.....


----------



## Guest

I like the Leizig but I am very pleased that I have these recordings back in my collection.I filled a few huge gaps allready but there are still some necessities.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> I like the Leizig but I am very pleased that I have these recordings back in my collection.I filled a few huge gaps allready but there are still some necessities.


Good choice Traverso, Ivo is soooooo out of this world on Ravel.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> Belated birthday delivery from my grand parents .


Great efforts to keep you quiet.:lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Mahlerian said:


> Twas I. I have in fact listened to every available completion, and yes, Carpenter's is interesting, but I think it doesn't sound much like Mahler and his additions irk me.


What do you think of the Wheeler version?


----------



## Guest

Thats very true Pugg,this one I could buy for a sound price.The Brahms cd is also very special.But again, Ivo with Ravel is really special.My first Ravel was Martha Argerich and I still love it.:tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

Dr Johnson said:


> What do you think of the Wheeler version?


My impression from the time I listened was favorable, and I would look forward to another recording with a potentially better performance.


----------



## Guest

I just saw this recording,is there anyone who knows this recording?


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Great efforts to keep you quiet.:lol:


It's also to annoy the the British government, the don't get a penny to much from my grandparents.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Mahlerian said:


> My impression from the time I listened was favorable, and I would look forward to another recording with a potentially better performance.


While we are at it, what do you think of Rudolf Barshai's version?


----------



## Guest

I cancelled the Ivo Pogorelich cd,the bidding did go up to 12 euros and that is where I stopped.I found this box for 34 euro ,shipping included and that is much more to my liking.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> I cancelled the Ivo Pogorelich cd,the bidding did go up to 12 euros and that is where I stopped.I found this box for 34 euro ,shipping included and that is much more to my liking.


I really think you made a wise choice! :angel:


----------



## Gordontrek

Wanted a compact collection of Ravel's orchestral highlights. Hard to beat Dutoit/Montreal here. A lively Bolero, a very, very nice Daphnis et Chloe selection, and a Pavane to die for. (see what I did there?)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler Symphony 4









Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink conducting, and Christine Schäfer


----------



## SixFootScowl

CLIPS Here


----------



## Guest

Florestan said:


> CLIPS Here


Good day Florestan,have you read this article?

http://www.musicweb-international.com/Mahler/Mahler8.htm


----------



## Guest

I just see that you allready have.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Something to purchase in the near future.



I am pleased to announce that Deutsche Grammophon has released a set of recordings under the title "Pogorelich Complete Recordings".

The box contains 14 compact discs which I have recorded in as many years. I welcome the news about this edition. The complete list of the recordings is to be found on the following pages.

On this website you will also find my choice of repertoire for recitals for the next five seasons.

I am pleased to announce as well that I am planning to record, beginning late summer/autumn of this year, carrying the work through into the next year and beyond. The selected repertoire to begin with is dedicated to the works of the following composers: Stravinsky, Rachmaninoff, Scriabin and Balakirev, to be followed by a selection of works by Beethoven, Liszt, Schumann, Brahms, etc.

The recording of the material shall be done in succession and when a particular work has been completed a sample shall be displayed on the Internet. When sufficient material is assembled it shall be presented on a Compact Disc/Discs.

Thank you all for your attention.

Warm greetings from sunny Lugano, Switzerland

Ivo Pogorelich

http://www.ivopogorelich.com/en/


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ivo is my favorite for piano works. I have three of his albums:

Scarlatti
Chopin Recital
Ravel/Prokofiev


----------



## Guest

Grisey
Les Espaces Acoustiques

View attachment 87034


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Michamel

On the way to me:

*The Service of Venus and Mars *
Artists: Lawrence-King, Page, Gothic Voices
Componist: various
Era: middle age
Label: Hyperion Records (Note 1 Musikvertrieb)

*Four Seasons / Concerto for Oboe*
Artists: Standage, Pinnock, the English Concert
Componist: Antonio Vivaldi
Era: Baroque
Label: Archiv Produktion (DG / Universal Music)

*Symphony No.5/The Season Ballet*
Artists: José Serebrier
Componist: Alexander Glasunow
Era: Romantic music
Label: Warner Classics

Last arrival:

*Archiv Produktion: Analogue Recordings (Limited Edition)*
Artists: various
Componist: various
Era: from middle age to baroque
Label: Archiv Produktion (DG / Universal Music)


----------



## Xenakiboy

I picked up a bunch of CDs at the local department store. A box set of symphonies, including Mahler's 1st (never heard that yet until now), a CD of baroque oboe concertos, J.S. Bach's Mass in B minor and a surf rock compilation!! :tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Hanson: Complete Symphonies, $ 6.99









https://www.amazon.com/Hanson-Symphonies-Seattle-Symphony-Chorale/dp/B01HNSJ9QM


----------



## Guest

Yesterday I listened to a cd with music from Webern.I enjoyed it so much that I have to purchase this box I used to have on lp.
So it is not the more recent DG edition,I think this is the more attractive one.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Traverso said:


> Yesterday I listened to a cd with music from Webern.I enjoyed it so much that I have to purchase this box I used to have on lp.
> So it is not the more recent DG edition,I think this is the more attractive one.


I've only had that for a bit over a month and it's already had heaps of repeated listens already, it's so good!!!


----------



## Alfacharger

This is blind purchase based on glowing reviews in Fanfare. Tennstedt's second week conducting the BSO after his US debut. The reviews of this performance from the Boston papers were ecstatic. The audience applauded after the third movement! I must hear this. Recording made from the radio broadcast.


----------



## Guest

Xenakiboy said:


> I've only had that for a bit over a month and it's already had heaps of repeated listens already, it's so good!!!


I love the musical offering the Original and this one,it make me speachless.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Traverso said:


> I love the musical offering the Original and this one,it make me speachless.


Same, one of my favorite Bach works (besides Art Of Fugue), Webern's orchestration is one of the most powerful orchestrations of a non-orchestral work I've ever heard. You can hear how much of Webern's character relates back to the subtlety of Bach pieces such as that! I still can't get enough of the complete opus' though, it's like Varese in a lot of ways. :tiphat:


----------



## Autocrat

Dived into a Presto Classical Decca + DG half-price sale:

------------------------------------------------------------------







Philip Glass: Violin Concerto & Symphony No. 4 'Heroes'








Gorecki: Symphony No. 3, Op. 36 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'








Stockhausen: Gruppen








Ligeti: Atmosphères








Pärt: Tabula Rasa

Boring covers, cheap as chips.


----------



## Guest

I think it is interesting to listen carefully to this recording,a different approach.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I just received this in the mail!!!!! So excited now!!!!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Autocrat said:


> Dived into a Presto Classical Decca + DG half-price sale:
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> View attachment 87123
> 
> Philip Glass: Violin Concerto & Symphony No. 4 'Heroes'
> 
> View attachment 87124
> 
> Gorecki: Symphony No. 3, Op. 36 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'
> 
> View attachment 87125
> 
> Stockhausen: Gruppen
> 
> View attachment 87126
> 
> Ligeti: Atmosphères
> 
> View attachment 87127
> 
> Pärt: Tabula Rasa
> 
> Boring covers, cheap as chips.


Time for more purchases!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet / String Quartets Nos. 1-2
Maggini Quartet and Garfield Jackson on the quintet.

View attachment 87128


https://www.amazon.com/Vaughan-Will.../ref=tmm_msc_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=


----------



## deprofundis

I order or purchased if you will, Josquin Desprez : Motets by Orlando consort, it most be rad it most be ,have high hope for this one.Than on the same label Brilliant Cristobal de Morales : mass de saint Isidore on the religious level of genieous , i did ain't had any Morales except few tracks on Saint N sinner 10cd compilation on naxos, i started to gain interrest in mister Morales when i heard he was appreciated by the flemish how bias is this ,well a bit.Than i have a Pierre de Manchicourt ordered and a Thomas de Crecquillon(this one i can't wait) seem like a mysterious foggy personnage in the annal of classical music of his era.I love the brabant ensemble.


----------



## Guest

deprofundis said:


> I order or purchased if you will, Josquin Desprez : Motets by Orlando consort, it most be rad it most be ,have high hope for this one.Than on the same label Brilliant Critobal de Morales : mass de saint Isidore on the religious level of genieous , i did ain't had any Morales except few tracks on Saint N sinner 10cd compilation on naxos, i started to gain interrest in mister Morales when i heard he was appreciated by the flemish how bias is this ,well a bit.Than i have a Pierre de manchicourt ordered and a Thomas de Crecquillon(this one i can't wait) seem like a mysterious foggy personnage in the annal of classical music of his era.I love the brabant ensemble.


It is a fine recording.:tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler: Symphony No. 3

Ambrosian Singers, Denis Wick, Norma Procter
Orchestra: London Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Jascha Horenstein

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UZ45D9Y/ref=dm_ty_trk</a>


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## deprofundis

I order *O magnum mysterium *a box set of 4 cd that featured mass by _Josquin , Dufay ,Isaac, Gombert , Ockeghem _on brillant i dont care if some people bash this box set on amazon the idea of these composer all set togheter seem rad.

I bash brilliant in the past but whit the Josquin motets and this box set arriving sooner or later im thrill...:tiphat:


----------



## Chordalrock

deprofundis said:


> I order *O magnum mysterium *a box set of 4 cd


I had to check this out because I hadn't listened to it before. It is on Spotify. My verdict after dipping in: not bad at all. I expected a more top heavy balance, but the lower voices come out well, even to the point that they are often favored over the sopranos.

My personal preference is for smaller ensembles, but in pieces that I like to listen to many versions of, bigger choruses can be great for alternate versions. In this case, they add old-fashioned beauty and drama to the Dufay and Ockeghem; and the Josquin masses may well have been sung like this in many places in their time due to their huge popularity (well, with boys in place of sopranos). Even when the texture gets a little muddled at times, the overall effect of the performance is enjoyable.

Obviously people are going to be prejudiced about performance practice, but anyone who likes full sized choirs in this music and doesn't mind a bit of vibrato should find this enjoyable and even beautifully sung.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Szymanowski: Violin Concerto No. 1, Op. 35

The Symphony Orchestra of the Bulgarian National Radio & Vasil Stefanov feat. Emil Kamilarov
https://www.amazon.com/Szymanowski-...r-strip-0&keywords=Violin+Concerto+#+1+Op.+35









Bought this mp3 last night. Thought it was ok.


----------



## Judith

Brahms The Symphonies Box Set Simon Rattle conducting Berliner Philharmoniker. Beautiful. Love the fourth.


----------



## Scififan

I bought the 2 CD set of Thaikovsky's Piano Concertos 1-3, the Concert Fantasy, and the Allegro in C minor for piano and strings. It is performed by Oleg Marshev with the Aalborg Symphony Orchestra and Owain Arwell Hughes. The recordings I have are all quite old and I didn't have the Third Concerto at all. This set gets an excellent review in _Gramophone_.


----------



## starthrower

Couldn't pass this up for under 8 dollars at importcds.com. Complete symphonies, violin and piano concertos, overtures, triple concerto. More details http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=225384


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Brahms: Complete String Quartets

Quartet Sine Nomine









https://www.amazon.com/Brahms-Quart...efinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:625150011&#


----------



## Guest

Schumann,another box with fine piano music.


----------



## Guest

Brahms,long overdue. I really look forward to listen to the Handel variations,the Ballades etc.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Alexander Glazunov: 
Glazunov: Piano Concerto - Violin Concerto - Quartet No. 1 - Fantasy for Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

*Release Oct-6-2016*

​*Jonas Kaufmann: Dolce Vita*
_De Luxe edition.
_

1. Caruso
2. Mattinata
3. Parla più piano
4. Passione
5. Un amore così grande
6. Il canto
7. Voglio vivere così
8. Catari', Catari' (Core 'ngrato)
9. Ti voglio tanto bene
10. Non ti scordar di me
11. Fenesta ca' lucive
12. Musica proibita
13. Parlami d'amore Mariù
14. Torna a Surriento
15. Volare
16. Rondine al nido
17. Con te partirò
18. Il Libro dell' Amore


----------



## Sonata

I apparently have an opera gift in the mail  My husband and I share the same amazon account. After recent discussion of Beverly Sills I have some of her recordings in my saved for later amazon cart. He bought himself a video and also added one of the opera recordings


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> ​*Jonas Kaufmann: Dolce Vita*
> _De Luxe edition.
> _
> 
> 1. Caruso
> 2. Mattinata
> 3. Parla più piano
> 4. Passione
> 5. Un amore così grande
> 6. Il canto
> 7. Voglio vivere così
> 8. Catari', Catari' (Core 'ngrato)
> 9. Ti voglio tanto bene
> 10. Non ti scordar di me
> 11. Fenesta ca' lucive
> 12. Musica proibita
> 13. Parlami d'amore Mariù
> 14. Torna a Surriento
> 15. Volare
> 16. Rondine al nido
> 17. Con te partirò
> 18. Il Libro dell' Amore


I am in need of more Kaufmann in my library. I'm being good this year but next year I'll be planning on 3 or 4 of his albums


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> I am in need of more Kaufmann in my library. I'm being good this year but next year I'll be planning on 3 or 4 of his albums


His Decca recitals are a good buy:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4787646


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> I apparently have an opera gift in the mail  My husband and I share the same amazon account. After recent discussion of Beverly Sills I have some of her recordings in my saved for later amazon cart. He bought himself a video and also added one of the opera recordings


Enjoy it, it's lovely sung .


----------



## josecamoessilva

Most recent purchase is a compilation box set from Deutsche Harmonia Mundi of Italian Baroque Music:

















On a related note, the American Bach Soloists have a baroque festival going on in the San Francisco Bay Area, for those interested:

http://americanbach.org/sfbachfestival/index.html

Regards,
JCS


----------



## Poodle

Ordered days ago! :tiphat:


----------



## Poodle




----------



## Guest

Another recording of this Strauss opera besides the famous Karajan on EMI was very welcome.
Beethoven is a composer who is close to my heart and mind,this release is therefore very welcome.I realy look forward to this.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

George Whitfield Chadwick

Chadwick: Symphony No. 2 / Symphonic Sketches
Theodore Kuchar, National Radio Company of Ukraine Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Poodle




----------



## Sonata

Digital download:


----------



## Faramundo

Rautavaara's 3rd Symphony


----------



## Guest

Monteverdi and Andrew Parrott,what can I say.poetical beauty,a feast to my ears.:angel:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

These are on the way to me from Presto Classical:

Pentatone - PTC5186232 Schubert: String Quartets Nos. 13 & 10 [Quartetto Italiano]
EuroArts - 8024275408 Denis Matsuev at the Royal Concertgebouw [DVD]
Nimbus - NI6207 Bach, J S: Partitas Nos. 1-6, BWV825-830 [Vladimir Feltsman]
Dacapo - 6220646 Per Nørgård: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5
Dacapo - 6220645 Per Nørgård: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 6


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A Minor

Dimitri Mitropoulos, New York Philharmonic









https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Symph...r_1_13?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1470697369&sr=1-13


----------



## Xenakiboy

I just purchased the score for Ligeti's Le Grand Macabre really cheap, I feel quite happy about that!


----------



## Guest

This is perhaps the most beautiful music I bought this year.Very exciting,...I am so happy with it.:angel:


----------



## Xenakiboy

Traverso said:


> This is perhaps the most beautiful music I bought this year.Very exciting,...I am so happy with it.:angel:


I am intrigued! Not one I've heard yet :tiphat:


----------



## Tristan

This Trevor Pinnock Haydn set. Loving it so far:


----------



## Guest

Xenakiboy said:


> I am intrigued! Not one I've heard yet :tiphat:


I just saw there was a second recording of the Trauermusik.I am still waiting the one with Andrew Parrot.
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2012/June12/bach_trauer_AV2241.htm

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2015/Jan/Bach_trauermusik_HMC902211.htm


----------



## Pugg

​
Cimarosa: Keyboard Sonatas


----------



## SixFootScowl

Couldn't resist a great deal and this is such a beautifully packaged set with heavy duty cardboard original jackets sleeves:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

A collection of 55 Vivaldi concertos performed by Trevor Pinnock and the English Concert, comprising seven CDs in total:









I already had Pinnock's excellent _Four Seasons_ with Simon Standage as soloist, but there are some more gems here at bargain price.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Couldn't resist a great deal and this is such a beautifully packaged set with heavy duty cardboard original jackets sleeves:
> View attachment 87566


Is this different from the one you have?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Is this different from the one you have?


 Not at all. Same exact set I already have. I got it for a paltry $13.49 USD and free shipping on an Ebay "make an offer" listing. I had almost daily been searching, so this must have been a fairly new listing. The reason I bought it is that there are no other Mahler cycles out there for near that low of a price and I plan to give it to my son. He liked the Mahler 1 in concert last fall and, knowing my recent Mahler craze, he alerted me to the Mahler 7 concert coming this November, which he also will attend. I am confident he will appreciate Mahler because his classical tastes are very similar to mine.


----------



## Guest

Another Beethoven cycle,I just bought it new for 5 euros.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Traverso said:


> Another Beethoven cycle,I just bought it new for 5 euros.


Blomstedt's is one of my favourite cycles. You got a real bargain there.


----------



## Guest

I listened yesterday to Beethovens Léonore directed by Blomstedt and I was so pleased with it that I searched for this cycle,cheaper is not possible I think.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Just found with a little luck.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

William Walton
Walton: Symphony No. 1 - Violin Concerto

Edward Gardner, BBC Symphony Orchestra
Tasmin Little, Violin


----------



## Xaltotun

Haydn: Complete String Quartets (Angeles). 

This just might be the greatest thing I've ever purchased.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler: Symphony No. 5 in C-Sharp Minor
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## agoukass

Bach: Goldberg Variations / Wilhelm Kempff

Bach / Gluck: Transcriptions, English Suite No. 3, Capriccio in B flat / Wilhelm Kempff

Recital in Tokyo / Andre Watts


----------



## Pugg

agoukass said:


> View attachment 87641
> 
> 
> Bach: Goldberg Variations / Wilhelm Kempff


This one I like particularly.


----------



## Guest

Another pearl,another Bach.


----------



## Guest

This one was realy hard to find,glad to have it.:angel:


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Another pearl,another Bach.


Wonderful this one.


----------



## Guest

Again two very cherished cd's:angel:


----------



## Guest

For the love of chamber music and stringquartets in particular.:tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

Picked up these two for a few dollars each.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Taggart said:


> Second hand from Amazon. It's out of print and a new copy is going for £80


Found it free here.


----------



## Tristan

Vinyl that I picked up a couple days ago:









Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice (Solti)
Cilea - Andriana Lecouvreur (Levine)
Verdi - Macbeth (Sinopoli)
Verdi - Requiem (Giulini)
Wynton Marsalis Trumpet Concertos
Gounod - Faust (Bonynge)


----------



## Vaneyes

Traverso said:


> I just saw this recording,is there anyone who knows this recording?


Throughout his career, Haitink adopted a sleepy reading for Mahler 2. Of available recs., he wasn't able to improve upon his first, the 1968 with ACO (Philips).

Whisperings say Haitink's live 1990 Rotterdam broadcast has an added spark. The finale of is available at YT, and gives some credence to that opinion. I've not heard the missing portions. Apparently, a 1991 Rotterdam Phil "in-house" recording was briefly available. :tiphat:

Related:

Mouret (first link) refers to it as a May 24, 1990 live recording. I've also seen May 14, 1990 in other places.

http://gustavmahler.net.free.fr/symph2.html

http://www.alkmaarmarkt.nl/mahler--...ilharm-zeldzaam/name/97173/item_id/ad_details

http://www.doelengeheugen.nl/artikel/concerten/53/mahler-2-en-rotterdam-onlosmakelijk-verbonden

http://robovermansclassicalmusicblog.blogspot.ca/2009/02/haitink-greatest-of-all-dutch.html

http://www.henkdevlieger.nl/Henk_de_Vlieger/discography.html

Last link, scroll to find this reference...

Mahler, G. - Symphony no. 2 (Triangel, tiefes Tamtam)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra / Bernard Haitink (live recording)

RPhO 1991


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Tristan said:


> Vinyl that I picked up a couple days ago:
> 
> View attachment 87729
> 
> 
> Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice (Solti)
> Cilea - Andriana Lecouvreur (Levine)
> Verdi - Macbeth (Sinopoli)
> Verdi - Requiem (Giulini)
> Wynton Marsalis Trumpet Concertos
> Gounod - Faust (Bonynge)


Looks like you found some good stuff.


----------



## KenOC

Just sprang for Vladimir Feltsman's Well-tempered Clavier, both books, on Amazon. Used, but the total was just under $10, and that included $8 in shipping charges! Yes, I'm a pretty darned cheap guy.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

KenOC said:


> Just sprang for Vladimir Feltsman's Well-tempered Clavier, both books, on Amazon. Used, but the total was just under $10, and that included $8 in shipping charges! Yes, I'm a pretty darned cheap guy.


I found one cd for 1 penny plus shipping. Sometimes you can find good stuff cheap.


----------



## KenOC

Yes, one of the two 2-CD sets in Feltsman's WTC was a penny. That's half-a-penny per CD!


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Throughout his career, Haitink adopted a sleepy reading for Mahler 2. Of available recs., he wasn't able to improve upon his first, the 1968 with ACO (Philips).
> 
> Whisperings say Haitink's live 1990 Rotterdam broadcast has an added spark. The finale of is available at YT, and gives some credence to that opinion. I've not heard the missing portions. Apparently, a 1991 Rotterdam Phil "in-house" recording was briefly available. :tiphat:
> 
> Related:
> 
> Mouret (first link) refers to it as a May 24, 1990 live recording. I've also seen May 14, 1990 in other places.
> 
> http://gustavmahler.net.free.fr/symph2.html
> 
> http://www.alkmaarmarkt.nl/mahler--...ilharm-zeldzaam/name/97173/item_id/ad_details
> 
> http://www.doelengeheugen.nl/artikel/concerten/53/mahler-2-en-rotterdam-onlosmakelijk-verbonden
> 
> http://robovermansclassicalmusicblog.blogspot.ca/2009/02/haitink-greatest-of-all-dutch.html
> 
> http://www.henkdevlieger.nl/Henk_de_Vlieger/discography.html
> 
> Last link, scroll to find this reference...
> 
> Mahler, G. - Symphony no. 2 (Triangel, tiefes Tamtam)
> 
> Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra / Bernard Haitink (live recording)
> 
> RPhO 1991


They are still talking about that in Rotterdam.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Throughout his career, Haitink adopted a sleepy reading for Mahler 2. Of available recs., he wasn't able to improve upon his first, the 1968 with ACO (Philips).
> 
> Whisperings say Haitink's live 1990 Rotterdam broadcast has an added spark. The finale of is available at YT, and gives some credence to that opinion. I've not heard the missing portions. Apparently, a 1991 Rotterdam Phil "in-house" recording was briefly available. :tiphat:
> 
> Related:
> 
> Mouret (first link) refers to it as a May 24, 1990 live recording. I've also seen May 14, 1990 in other places.
> 
> http://gustavmahler.net.free.fr/symph2.html
> 
> http://www.alkmaarmarkt.nl/mahler--...ilharm-zeldzaam/name/97173/item_id/ad_details
> 
> http://www.doelengeheugen.nl/artikel/concerten/53/mahler-2-en-rotterdam-onlosmakelijk-verbonden
> 
> http://robovermansclassicalmusicblog.blogspot.ca/2009/02/haitink-greatest-of-all-dutch.html
> 
> http://www.henkdevlieger.nl/Henk_de_Vlieger/discography.html
> 
> Last link, scroll to find this reference...
> 
> Mahler, G. - Symphony no. 2 (Triangel, tiefes Tamtam)
> 
> Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra / Bernard Haitink (live recording)
> 
> RPhO 1991


Thank you so much to enlarge my admiratiom for Haitink even further.Interesting links,I think I will search for the Rotterdam recording and the Dresden as well.


----------



## Guest

The quartets:angel:,this time the Mendelssohn quartets.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Thank you so much to enlarge my admiratiom for Haitink even further.Interesting links,I think I will search for the Rotterdam recording and the Dresden as well.


Rotterdam is on Markplaats .


----------



## Pugg

Tristan said:


> Vinyl that I picked up a couple days ago:
> 
> View attachment 87729
> 
> 
> Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice (Solti)
> Cilea - Andriana Lecouvreur (Levine)
> Verdi - Macbeth (Sinopoli)
> Verdi - Requiem (Giulini)
> Wynton Marsalis Trumpet Concertos
> Gounod - Faust (Bonynge)


Are the records in mint condition?


----------



## Guest

I have more than one cycle of the Mozart symphonies.The last one I purchased was Jeffrey Tate and I like it.I have the mature symphonies with Josef krips and Marriner and they are wonderful.The Hogwood also but I cannot getting used to the thin sound of the strings.I just purchased the one with Karl Böhm in this nice edition.I like the HIP recordings very much but preferably in the Baroque era and further back.I like Mozart so much that I have to add another cycle and this one I used to have on LP so it is an old friend.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Rotterdam is on Markplaats .


Thats right but without booklet,the Chrismas matinees are also for sale 250,unique!
I have to wait for a complete specimen of the ROTTERDAM PHILHARMONIC.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Thats right but without booklet,the Chrismas matinees are also for sale 250,unique!
> I have to wait for a complete specimen of the ROTTERDAM PHILHARMONIC.:tiphat:


They know how to sell. If I find one first I let you know.


----------



## Guest

Thank you so much,you are living in the best city to find this recording.I just purchased the other Haitink recording.Enough buying for one day.



http://www.opusklassiek.nl/cd-recensies/cd-mb/mbmahler21.htm


----------



## Tristan

Pugg said:


> Are the records in mint condition?


Nope. lol. Few of mine are. The Macbeth is near-mint; looks like it's never been played, though it was not sealed.

The rest are definitely not; this was a used record store, and most of them were on "classical clearance". Their classical records are always dirt cheap, since, well...no one wants them. Except me  I come there and clean them out.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Guest

This is glorious music.:angel:


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> This is glorious music.:angel:


You've said you should stop buying.:lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> You've said you should stop buying.:lol:


 Yes I did,I found it new for half the price and the Tudor church music has my deep admiration.The high sopranos reaching to the sky,it is like watching through:angel: a stained glass window.


----------



## Guest

I just purchased this one,new and sealed.I'm planning to buy the second recording on Glossa as well.It is clear to me that I have a preference for the second cycle,the playing left more air to breathe,tempos are better judged imo.It might be interesting to compare the two and see how Brüggens Beethoven has developed in time.


----------



## Mike Burgess

Recently bought to be immersed in after finishing Gavrilin's 'Chimes'


----------



## Guest

The Bach cantatas ,this is the first one I purchase of many to come.I think this is the most attractive cycle .(not complete yet)

Unser Mund sei voll Lachens (BWV 110)
Gott soll allein mein Herze haben (BWV 169)
Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan (BWV 99)


----------



## Sonata

I am continuing to shore up my Beverly Sills collection


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Rotterdam is on Markplaats .


OUCH! Nearly 30 Euros.

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/cd-s-en...651fa109c354bbabe740c1b&previousPage=lr&pos=1


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> OUCH! Nearly 30 Euros.
> 
> http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/cd-s-en...651fa109c354bbabe740c1b&previousPage=lr&pos=1


And that's a cheap one, sometimes they ask €100.00 .


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> And that's a cheap one, sometimes they ask €100.00 .[/QUOT
> 
> I bought the Dresden recording for 12 euros and I will listening to it later on today.If the reviews I red make sense "the Dresden "is Haitinks finest recording of Mahler's second.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> And that's a cheap one, sometimes they ask €100.00 .


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


>


Did you see the Kerst matinee ( Christmas matinee) from Haitink?........................ € 295.00:devil:


----------



## Pugg

​
Searching for years for a reasonable price, finally.
*Ida Haendel playing Elgar.*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz*; Symphony Fantastique.
_Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.
Danielle Gatti_
Out September 1 .


----------



## Guest

Shostakovich,Jazz and Dance album.The Film cd has to wait.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Shostakovich,Jazz and Dance album.The Film cd has to wait.


Still pushing the boat out I see.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Still pushing the boat out I see.


Full steam ahead !:tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler : Symphony N° 6
Thomas Sanderling, St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Florestan said:


>


Are they in the mail?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Are they in the mail?


Just ordered so probably not shipped yet, but comes by the end of the month.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


Good buy Florestan.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Good buy Florestan.


Best incomplete set of Mahler symphonies so it seems. Price is quite nice too. I don't mind 8 being missing because I have that 1995 Colorado Mahlerfest 8th, but I might be compelled to get a copy of the Levine Mahler symphony 2 someday.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Théodore Gouvy ; Complete symphonies.*

4 CD'S €18.50 free deliverd.


----------



## Guest

A new one with Ashkenazy.


----------



## candi

Got this one because of track #1.


----------



## Pugg

candi said:


> Got this one because of track #1.
> 
> View attachment 88068


Just for one track? I am sure there are some more nice pieces on it.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Blancrocher

View attachment 88096


Ives: Piano Trio, Violin Sonatas 2 & 4 (Soloists of the NY Phil)

The Piano Trio and the 4th Violin Sonata came up recently in the TC Project (which seems to be nearing its conclusion, btw), and I realized I no longer had either in my collection. Interesting works and fine performances. I'm about due for a re-immersion in Ives' oeuvre in search of more forgotten gems.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


Wonderful music Florestan, how did you find it?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Wonderful music Florestan, how did you find it?


It was posted in the Female Composers thread and because it is symphonic and great, I could not resist.


----------



## Guest

Brahms and the clarinet.


----------



## SixFootScowl

CLIPS


----------



## hpowders

This is Marie-Claire Alain's second "complete" set of Bach's organ works, but not really complete since it's missing the Art of the Fugue. 15 well-filled CDs. At less than $2 a CD, hard to pass this up!


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> CLIPS


Haven't seen this one before......


----------



## starthrower

I bought five operas in the past month, but now I don't feel like listening to opera.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Haven't seen this one before......


It is somewhat obscure. I liked the NAXOs set because it was very complete with the Shakespeare spoken text but it was not the greatest voices for the spoken text, but this set is pretty much as complete as the NAXOs set and has real Shakespearean actors doing the spoken text. This one cost me twice as much but it is worth it. Also this (as well as the NAXOs) are in English, whereas my other set is in German.


----------



## SixFootScowl

starthrower said:


> I bought five operas in the past month, but now I don't feel like listening to opera.


What five operas? Maybe you bought operas that are not so interesting or not so musically beautiful?


----------



## starthrower

Florestan said:


> What five operas? Maybe you bought operas that are not so interesting or not so musically beautiful?


Otello
Falstaff
Lohengrin
Ariadne Auf Naxos
Tristan und Isolde

Nothing wrong with the operas, but at the moment I'm into instrumental music.


----------



## Pugg

​
Daniil Trifonov plays Chopin


----------



## Guest

Brendel plays Beethoven and a book with memories written down by Hans Vonk himself, "a live conductor ".


----------



## SixFootScowl

starthrower said:


> Otello
> Falstaff
> Lohengrin
> Ariadne Auf Naxos
> Tristan und Isolde
> 
> Nothing wrong with the operas, but at the moment I'm into instrumental music.


Ah, I see. Yes, I go through cycles like that too.


----------



## Guest

I just purchased this box.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Sonata

Florestan said:


>


You've inspired me!!

my purchases










and


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> You've inspired me!!
> 
> my purchases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


As you are inspiring me now, just ordered, €8.99 free shipping


----------



## Sonata

Price was right to explore more of her work.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A couple of weeks ago, I ordered *Karajan's* *recording of Wagner's Ring Cycle* which has now been made available on the Australian Eloquence Label for around the £30 give or take. I have tried it briefly and it sounds good but not enough to form any meaningful opinion as yet.









My three newest arrivals are what hold my attention at the moment. Works from three British Composers who tend to be overrated:











​








*Malcolm Arnold - The Complete Conifer Recordings *on Sony/RCA: A treasure trove of Malcolm Arnold recordings including the Symphonies conducted by Vernon Handley and a host of Orchestral Overtures, Concertos and Dances.

*Granville Bantock - The Complete Omar Khayyam:* Also includes Fifine at the Fair, Sappho, The Pierrot of Minute performed by Norman Del Mar and the BBC Symphony Orchestra and BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra et al. These performances being from Lyrita have been taken from Radio recordings include the only complete recording of Omar Khayyam. Norman Del Mar has always impressed in his interpretations of Bax and Rubbra so I look forward to really listening to this.

*Arthur Bliss - The Beatitudes: * Also including Madam Noy, Rout and The Enchantress by various performers with the Composer conducting The Beatitudes.


----------



## Guest

I find Scriabin's piano music so endlessly engrossing it was only a matter of time before I ordered these orchestral works...

View attachment 88261


View attachment 88262


----------



## AClockworkOrange

AClockworkOrange said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I ordered *Karajan's* *recording of Wagner's Ring Cycle* which has now been made available on the Australian Eloquence Label for around the £30 give or take. I have tried it briefly and it sounds good but not enough to form any meaningful opinion as yet.
> 
> View attachment 88227
> 
> 
> My three newest arrivals are what hold my attention at the moment. Works from three British Composers who tend to be *underrated*:
> View attachment 88228
> View attachment 88229​
> View attachment 88230
> 
> 
> *Malcolm Arnold - The Complete Conifer Recordings *on Sony/RCA: A treasure trove of Malcolm Arnold recordings including the Symphonies conducted by Vernon Handley and a host of Orchestral Overtures, Concertos and Dances.
> 
> *Granville Bantock - The Complete Omar Khayyam:* Also includes Fifine at the Fair, Sappho, The Pierrot of Minute performed by Norman Del Mar and the BBC Symphony Orchestra and BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra et al. These performances being from Lyrita have been taken from Radio recordings include the only complete recording of Omar Khayyam. Norman Del Mar has always impressed in his interpretations of Bax and Rubbra so I look forward to really listening to this.
> 
> *Arthur Bliss - The Beatitudes: * Also including Madam Noy, Rout and The Enchantress by various performers with the Composer conducting The Beatitudes.


That should say underrated British Composers - autocorrect is infuriating and definitely wrong on the point of these three Composers


----------



## Guest

I don't know if this is essential.










And this Haydn cd with Brendel.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> I don't know if this is essential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this Haydn cd with Brendel.


They are, take my word for it for what it's worth.


----------



## Casebearer

Schnittke's Concerto's for Viola & Cello (Bashmet/Gutman/Rozhdestvensky, 1990)


----------



## Taggart

Gorgeous.


----------



## Heliogabo

Traverso said:


> I don't know if this is essential.


Yes they are, absolutely !


----------



## Blancrocher

View attachment 88303


Rameau: une symphonie imaginaire (Minkowski/Les Musiciens du Louvre)

Minkowski & co make an "orchestral drama" by selecting and transcribing passages from Rameau's operas. A very satisfying disk.


----------



## Heliogabo

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 88303
> 
> 
> Rameau: une symphonie imaginaire (Minkowski/Les Musiciens du Louvre)
> 
> Minkowski & co make an "orchestral drama" by selecting and transcribing passages from Rameau's operas. A very satisfying disk.


One of my favorite Rameau´s albums.


----------



## Guest

Traverso said:


> I don't know if this is essential.


It may well be essential!


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> It may well be essential!


I bought it realy cheep and read positive things about this recording.

http://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-12132/

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2003/Oct03/scriabinashkenazy.htm

In the past I had the Inbal recordings but that was not satisfactory.

The Ashkenazy is the ideal choice for those who find Scriabin too consistently hysterical. Ashkenazy applies the emotional brakes - not so hard as to bleach out

Read more: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2003/Oct03/scriabinashkenazy.htm#ixzz4Ie15Pa00


----------



## starthrower

The Muti Scriabin is a highly regarded set. There are no cheap copies on this side of the pond.


----------



## Guest

I think it is time to discover some new soundworlds.


----------



## Vaneyes

Traverso said:


> I think it is time to discover some new soundworlds.


And don't forget Arditti, and Royal String Quartet. :tiphat:

Related:

http://www.royalstringquartet.pl/en/biography


----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> The Muti Scriabin is a highly regarded set. There are no cheap copies on this side of the pond.


Used EMI from $20-something at Amazon.com The Brilliant Classics reissue (which I have) is astronomical. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 88096
> 
> 
> Ives: Piano Trio, Violin Sonatas 2 & 4 (Soloists of the NY Phil)
> 
> The Piano Trio and the 4th Violin Sonata came up recently in the TC Project (which seems to be nearing its conclusion, btw), and I realized I no longer had either in my collection. Interesting works and fine performances. I'm about due for a re-immersion in Ives' oeuvre in search of more forgotten gems.


Recorded 1988 - '92. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Used EMI from $20-something at Amazon.com The Brilliant Classics reissue (which I have) is astronomical. :tiphat:


I got mine for 6 euros.:tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> And don't forget Arditti, and Royal String Quartet. :tiphat:
> 
> Related:
> 
> http://www.royalstringquartet.pl/en/biography


I know but there is so much more that I like to hear.:trp:


----------



## senza sordino

I keep telling myself that I don't have to buy CDs, because I have lots of music already. But when such nice recordings as these are released it's hard not to be tempted.

Debussy, Elgar and Respighi violin sonatas, Sibelius Berceuse 








As some of you might know, I really like Brahms, I play his music a lot if you look at my history on current listening. But I didn't have a recording of the piano trios. Now I do. 
Brahms trios 1, 2 and 3 and piano quartet in Gm


----------



## Sonata

I treated myself to some Jonas Kaufmann 










This is doubly nice since Carmen will be my first live opera this fall . I've listened to the Berganza and the Callas, now this one will be nice to have.

And










I find myself wanting to get the Schubert song cycles he's done, but I just can't seem to get too excited about Winterreise.


----------



## Centropolis

Haven't posted here in a while.


----------



## Centropolis




----------



## Centropolis

And because no one ever has enough Beethoven symphonies cycles:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Centropolis said:


> And because no one ever has enough Beethoven symphonies cycles:
> 
> View attachment 88322
> View attachment 88323
> View attachment 88324
> View attachment 88325
> View attachment 88326


Nice! I didn't know Nagano had a full cycle. I'm going to check it out.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Clips Here.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> I got mine for 6 euros.:tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:


That's daylight robbery :lol:


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> That's daylight robbery :lol:


I bought it on marktplaats from a seller I know very well and it is always in very good condition.In the Netherlands Brilliant records are almost without value.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> I bought it on marktplaats from a seller I know very well and it is always in very good condition.In the Netherlands Brilliant records are almost without value.


Rub it in even more by our overseas friends!!


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Rub it in even more by our overseas friends!!


The complete Mozart , Beethoven,Vivaldi,Handel and Bach sets many times practically for nothing.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> The complete Mozart , Beethoven,Vivaldi,Handel and Bach sets many times practically for nothing.


One the other hand, they have free shipping by Amazon......


----------



## Vaneyes

Centropolis, re #10767 - #10769, no Christmas for you this year.


----------



## starthrower

Picked up this RCA double set for a penny!


----------



## Guest

Bach Cello Suites Tortelier.


----------



## Guest

Morales


----------



## Heliogabo

Traverso said:


> Morales


I have the Mass (on Brilliant Classics), a truly beautiful recording by the Gabrielis.


----------



## Guest

Heliogabo said:


> I have the Mass (on Brilliant Classics), a truly beautiful recording by the Gabrielis.


I managed to buy these quite cheap from the same seller.The Original cd's have usually a more informativ booklet.


----------



## Centropolis

Sorry double post.


----------



## Centropolis

Vaneyes said:


> Centropolis, re #10767 - #10769, no Christmas for you this year.


haha.....I ordered another Beethoven cycle last night.....Bernstein DG


----------



## Guest

The lovely music from Purcell,he died too young.In my opinion a greater composer than Handel.


----------



## Blancrocher

View attachment 88417


Unsuk Chin: 3 Concertos (cond. Myung Whun Chung)

A long overdue purchase--what a great cd.


----------



## Guest

Long searched for this cd and now I found it.This music makes me so happy and the Parley of Instruments plays it so wonderfully that it is an overwhelming experience. The second image is also one of my favorites but it is not a new purchase.


----------



## Heliogabo

Traverso said:


> Long searched for this cd and now I found it.This music makes me so happy and the Parley of Instruments plays it so wonderfully that it is an overwhelming experience. The second image is also one of my favorites but it is not a new purchase.


Yes The Parley of Instruments is a great ensemble. I got some hyperion albums by them that I really like.


----------



## joen_cph

Mostly rather unimportant fillers, but also









*Beethoven*: _Symphony 7_ /Beecham / EMI SXLP Stereo
Only had the mono LP before. Terrific, will probably get the CD as well some time.








_Concertante cello works _by *Maconchy*, *Lutoslawski, Hindemith, Patterson *and others / Wallfisch / Nimbus CD
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2008/Feb08/Wallfisch_NI5815.htm

(no photo on the web):
http://www.bokborsen.se/?issearch=1...lewa,+Hans+/+Lidholm,+Ingvar+/+Hermanson,+Åke

*Holewa* _Cello Concerto _+ *Lidholm* + *Hermanson* - EMI LP
I really like what I´ve heard of Holewa, his piano concerto in particular, and am looking forward to exploring this one too.









*Albrechtsberger*: _2 Concertos for Jew´s Harp & Mandora _(circa 1770) / Stadlmair /rca-Orfeo LP

One feels rather dumbed down after hearing these naive and pedestrian works. 
Curios, not essential in any way.









*Haydn*:_ Seven Last Words _- Schneider Quartet / vanguard-metronome mono LP, cover by Jens Nordsø. 
An interesting performance of a difficult work, from their unfinished series of the Haydn quartets.


----------



## DavidA

Visit to second hand shop yesterday

Mendelssohn Elijah / Terfel / Fleming / Daniel

Baroque Duets / Battle / Marsalis

Bizet Symphony in C / Beecham

Wagner excerpts / Beecham

Schumann Manfred / Bedcham

Mozart Zauberflote / Ostman

All for £13


----------



## Guest

My purchases of today.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I just picked up the following :angel:































​
A couple of quick notes:
- The Stanford/Delius disc was chosen for the recordings of Stanford conducted by Norman Del Mar who has really impressed me on a number of recordings of British composers.
- The Bliss/Britten release was ordered specifically for Bliss' Morning Heroes. As bonuses go, the War Requiem is excellent but I have the two recordings I specifically wanted of this already - Britten's own (Decca) and Pappano's reasonably recent recording.


----------



## Guest

AClockworkOrange said:


> I just picked up the following :angel:
> View attachment 88461
> View attachment 88462
> 
> View attachment 88463
> View attachment 88464
> 
> View attachment 88465​
> A couple of quick notes:
> - The Stanford/Delius disc was chosen for the recordings of Stanford conducted by Norman Del Mar who has really impressed me on a number of recordings of British composers.
> - The Bliss/Britten release was ordered specifically for Bliss' Morning Heroes. As bonuses go, the War Requiem is excellent but I have the two recordings I specifically wanted of this already - Britten's own (Decca) and Pappano's reasonably recent recording.


Only British ? :lol: I like to hear the film music.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Traverso said:


> Only British ? :lol: I like to hear the film music.


Indeed though unintentionally 

I do like British music a little...:lol:

I did plan on looking into Kurt Weill but I have been curious about Arthur Butterworth for a little while and as for Malcolm Arnold, I am really hooked on his music again from the Sony/Conifer set. Weill will get some YouTube time until the end of the month.

Arnold's film music sounded good in samples but I haven't had chance to listen to it fully yet. It definitely has the Arnold sound and feel in the music. Film Music has become an interest to me thanks to works from Vaughan Williams, Shostakovich and Korngold amongst one or two others.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Just received the CD of Hogwood playing Louis Couperin! I've been searching for this elusive CD for ages.
It did not fall short of my expectations - it is very well played and Hogwood has a very good "feel" for the notoriously improvisational 17th century French music, and is perhaps only matched by Bob van Asperen's editions.



















It's played on a harpsichord made in 1646 by Ioannes Couchet, which later underwent "Ravalement" in around 1700 to extend its range. It's now in a museum in Brussels, and is perhaps one of the best-sounding harpsichords anywhere.


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Just received the CD of Hogwood playing Louis Couperin! I've been searching for this elusive CD for ages.
> It did not fall short of my expectations - it is very well played and Hogwood has a very good "feel" for the notoriously improvisational 17th century French music, and is perhaps only matched by Bob van Asperen's editions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's played on a harpsichord made in 1646 by Ioannes Couchet, which later underwent "Ravalement" in around 1700 to extend its range. It's now in a museum in Brussels, and is perhaps one of the best-sounding harpsichords anywhere.


Louis Couperin is great music,have you heard Leonhardt,he is the refined aristocrat. Moroney is nice to hear and surely with a lot of energy.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Traverso said:


> Louis Couperin is great music,have you heard Leonhardt,he is the refined aristocrat. Moroney is nice to hear and surely with a lot of energy.


Of course! I also treasure Leonhardt's two recordings, the early "Suites and Pavanes" played on the Ahaus Ruckers, and his later Alpha "Frescobaldi and Couperin."

I also like Verlet (played on the Colmar Ruckers) and the set by Bob van Aspern, which is also recorded on some marvelous original harpsichords (I really like his first one, played on an anonymous 1630 French harpsichord).


----------



## Guest




----------



## Gordontrek

Ohh boy. There is a big book/CD/movie store not too far from where I live, and I didn't know about it until a week ago. It is literally a warehouse full of books and media, a heaven for geeks like me. Well yesterday, I got a chance to drive to it. And can you believe it, THEY HAD A GOOD CLASSICAL SECTION in their CD department!! I made off with a BIG haul of classical music, and I had the whole classical section to myself!!


----------



## Gordontrek

Continued:







































I got all of these for less than $40.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Antoine Busnois' "O Crux lignum" mass, by the Orlando Consort. A lovely recording, available at bargain price from various outlets. I bought it on iTunes today for £3.99, and I'm glad I did.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Traverso said:


>


How do you like it?


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> How do you like it?


I don't have it yet.I wonder if this is the same recording wich I had in the past.It was first on the "Harlekijn" label and later on philips.I have to wait a few days,the Harlekijn recording was marvelous.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Wagner*: _Parsifal_ (Knappertsbusch, Bayreuth 1951) Martha Modl, Wolfgang Windgassen, George London, Ludwig Weber, Hermann Uhde
*Beethoven*: _Piano Sonata #32, Op. 111_ (Wilhelm Backhaus, Claudio Arrau, Paul Bakura-Skoda)

Found these two gems at Half-Price Books today.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I purchased a funeral off Amazon, but it's taking too long to ship.


----------



## Guest

Louis Couperin and Bob van Asperen.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

I completely forgot to add this one in my last post, I also picked up Zimerman's Chopin 4 Ballades, Barcarolle in F sharp major, Fantasy in F minor/A flat major.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Xenakiboy said:


> I purchased a funeral off Amazon, but it's taking too long to ship.


Hmm, I wonder what happens if I try Prime?


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I bought:







My first set ever. I wanted to buy Pollini's Beethoven Sonatas set, but I only found the Schubert one.


----------



## gHeadphone

Sadly the HMV chain in Dublin closed down, so the major outlet in Dublin is gone.

Still i got 15 below for 30 Euro, so at least that was some consolation!


----------



## Pugg

gHeadphone said:


> Sadly the HMV chain in Dublin closed down, so the major outlet in Dublin is gone.
> 
> Still i got 15 below for 30 Euro, so at least that was some consolation!
> 
> 
> View attachment 88514


I paid €22.95 for the Berg / Fleming/ alone.


----------



## Guest

I purchased this one with the "Huelgas ensemble" .I have many recordings with the Tallis Scholars and like it very much but nevertheless I bought this one.Excellent choir and with a great conductor.


----------



## Guest

Recommended,so I purchased this set and tomorrow on the doormat.:angel:


----------



## Fat Bob

Picked up this in a second hand shop recently at a very modest price:









And now I can see why others have made such a fuss about this recording -immediately vaults over my other Meistersinger (Solti 1, Jochum and Karajan/Dresden since you asked) to be my top choice now. Paced beautifully by Kubelik; superb singing by all. If I were to nit pick, the balance is maybe a touch too much in favour of the voices over the orchestra at times; but overall this is really a very special set.


----------



## Heliogabo

Traverso said:


> Recommended,so I purchased this set and tomorrow on the doormat.:angel:


This is a gorgeous set. Great performances all around.


----------



## Judith

Just bought the whole Beethoven Symphony Cycle performed by Wiener Philharmoniker, conducted by Simon Rattle today. Listened to the fifth symphony. Very powerful and now listening to the Pastoral symphony.


----------



## motoboy

I just got the Levine/Met Das Rheingold at the second-hand store unopened for $7.95.


----------



## Pugg

motoboy said:


> I just got the Levine/Met Das Rheingold at the second-hand store unopened for $7.95.


CD or DVD ? .......................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

200 Motels by LA Philly


----------



## motoboy

Pugg said:


> CD or DVD ? .......................


CD. I've been enjoying The Ring lately. I hope I don't develop an obsession.


----------



## Pugg

motoboy said:


> CD. I've been enjoying The Ring lately. I hope I don't develop an obsession.


Easier said then done.


----------



## Guest

Rameau and Purcell


----------



## DavidA

Went into a charity shop and found a treasure trove of early music cds for £1 each so I bought 21


----------



## Guest

Another Rameau...


----------



## SixFootScowl

50 cents at a store that is going out of business:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Thanks to bioluminescentsquid who pointed me to the recordings by Jan Pieter Belder.I heard a few samples and was easely convinced that these are very fine performances.Brilliant is a budget label but this is surely first class ! :clap:

Scott Ross is hard to find and if ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas (Anne Gastinel/François-Frédéric Guy)

Great performances, beautifully recorded. My favorite version.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Three others I got at the 50 cent per CD sale (see post 10825 above) but didn't have time to post yesterday:










Second jewel case from this set, containing disks 3 & 4 with piano sonatas 7 - 14. 
A review at this site is very interesting, as is the discussion on this site.









This one which also includes Beethoven symphony #1 and Fidelio overture:


----------



## Pugg

​
András Schiff on the V International Tchaikovsky Competition (Live)
Melodiya: MELCD1002386


----------



## Guest

Telemann,its time to purchase some fine music from this composer.


----------



## Sonata

Zoverstocks via Amazon has some Wagner in stock. I've run into bad luck with the third party sellers on Amazon lately for my opera CDs and I am not going to be ordering from most of those companies anymore. most....with the exception of zoverstocks with whom I've had exceptional service.









New!

and:









Very good condition.


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Zoverstocks via Amazon has some Wagner in stock. I've run into bad luck with the third party sellers on Amazon lately for my opera CDs and I am not going to be ordering from most of those companies anymore. most....with the exception of zoverstocks with whom I've had exceptional service.


Spot on, my thoughts exactly, I do use the U.K site though ( less shipping costs)


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: Gran Partita (Mackerras); Ligeti: Chamber Music (Sony Edition, #7)

I'm enjoying listening to some music for wind instruments again--though I'm paying particular attention to Ligeti's "Trio for Violin, Horn and Piano" for Trio Project purposes.


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi: Complete Oboe Concertos*
3 CD'S

Just arrived; €5.00


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​*Vivaldi: Complete Oboe Concertos*
> 3 CD'S
> 
> Just arrived; €5.00


Ahem......who is the bargain hunter.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Ahem......who is the bargain hunter.


In this case me, second hand shop.....


----------



## Sonata

Florestan said:


>


Let me know how you like this, it's one I've considered but never got around to buying


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


You really need the Popp/ Tennstedt recording Florestan .


----------



## Pugg

​Thanks to Biwa!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My most recent classical purchases with one exception have been dedicated to exploring Kurt Weill:











​








The Symphonies were chosen based on samples of this recording and a positive experience in the past with Alsop's recordings (and live performances). The recording of 'The Seven Deadly Sins' however was largely investigated due to Brigitte Fassbaender, with samples confirming my initial hunch.

The recordings by Ute Lemper are directly thanks performances uploaded on YouTube, which hooked me in immediately. Ute Lemper is a fantastic singer who really makes the music come to life.

My remaining classical purchase is the next instalment of John Elliot Gardiner's Mendelssohn Symphony Cycle with the London Symphony Orchestra. Excellent performances, it is starting to win me over from Edward Gardner's CBSO "Mendelssohn in Birmingham' Cycle which is also an excellent set - both would be in my top three behind Christoph von Dohnanyi with the Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## skylershawkins

http://shop.gamutmusic.com/la-superbe/


----------



## Pugg

skylershawkins said:


> View attachment 88847


I presume other stores are available.


----------



## JACE

I've been on a *lieder* kick lately. Today I found these LPs at a local record store:









Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin; Schumann: Dichterliebe, Liederkreis / Ian Partridge, Jennifer Partridge (CfP, 2 LPs)









Hugo Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch / Elly Ameling, Tom Krause, Irwin Gage (Nonesuch, 2 LPs)









Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge, etc. / Janet Baker, André Previn ‎(Angel/EMI)









Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Vier Ernste Gesänge, etc. / Kathleen Ferrier, et al ‎(Ace of Clubs)


----------



## JACE

And also:









Brahms: Ausgewählte Lieder / Peter Schreier, Peter Rösel (Eurodisc)

Total cost for seven LPs: $16.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Those are some fantastic finds Jace.


----------



## JACE

AClockworkOrange said:


> Those are some fantastic finds Jace.


Thanks.  I was particularly surprised to find the Partridge, Ferrier and Schreier LPs, since they're European imports.

I'm looking forward to later this evening when I can give them a listen.


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> Thanks.  I was particularly surprised to find the Partridge, Ferrier and Schreier LPs, since they're European imports.
> 
> I'm looking forward to later this evening when I can give them a listen.


And that prices, unbelievable, you are very lucky.


----------



## Guest

Two purchases,1 Schubert box with libretto and a nice edition of the "Gurrelieder".


----------



## Guest

Telemann and his beautiful "Tafelmusik"


----------



## Sonata

Jonas Kaufmann binge yesterday...


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Jonas Kaufmann binge yesterday...


And that's for starters?


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> And that's for starters?


:lol: yes for starters. I'm sure I'll eventually get most of his releases. these are downloads...i'll get Aida in hard copy!

I did end up with a few other albums last night;



















my second albums by each of these two trumpeters

And i've had this in my 'maybe' list on amazon for long enough so I pulled the trigger:


----------



## Pugg

​
Just arrived; €4.00.


----------



## Ariasexta

Mikolaj Zielenski(16th century--vers 1620). 
Offertoria Totius Anni 1611 VOL.1

Collegium Zielenski, Capella Cracoviensis, Direction: Stanislaw Galonski

A polish late Renaissance master, he published more than one hundrel sacred pieces in Italy. Musical style is closely following the contemprary Venetian choral music.


----------



## Blancrocher

View attachment 88932
View attachment 88933


Scriabin: Complete Etudes (Alexeev); Boulez: Répons, Dialogue de l'ombre double (Boulez/Ensemble InterContemporain)


----------



## Ariasexta

Giovanni Legrenzi(1626-1690) Il cuor umano all`incanto (1673).
Giacomo Carissimi（1605-1674) Oratorio della SS vergine, Jonas.

Ensemble Legrenzi, Complesso Pro Musica Firenze. Label: Brilliant


----------



## Tristan

Obtained these for $1 each at my library's book sale:


----------



## JACE

Tristan said:


> Obtained these for $1 each at my library's book sale:
> 
> View attachment 88979


Some excellent finds there!


----------



## Tristan

They were all in pristine condition too; it was quite a steal


----------



## Guest

Bach violin concertos


----------



## Guest

Bach organ works new for 20 euro's shipment included.


----------



## Ariasexta

I got this disc 2 months ago, I just feel people should know this composer, Gottfried August Homilius(1714-1785), a pupil of Johann Sebastian Bach, his style is still within the tastes of late baroque, not a grain of sign of flamboyant vocal tonality typical of classical era, like the vibrato or prolonged soprano intonations. Feel safe that Gottfried Homilius only composed within the realm of late baroque, but surely with a bit roccoco flavor as Bach would tolerate.








Kantaten, Händels Company, Direction: Rainer Johannes Homburg
Label: Carus

As inspired by Gottfried Homilius, I am encouraged to explore late french Baroque too, in one week I will receive this:







Henry Madin(1698-1748), Les petits motets

Le Concert Lorrain, Direction: Anne Cather Bucher
lABEL: K617

Henry Madin, a composer of irish parents in the service of the french king Louis XV in Chapelle Royale since 1736, he worked there alongside with Andre Campra and Charles Hubert Gervais and succeeded the aging Campra as the educator of chorboys in the royal chapel and worked there untill his death. From his workplace he should be considered as one of many important figures in the mid 18th century french musical scene.


----------



## Guest

Mompou

(not the greatest cover)

View attachment 89068


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

dogen said:


> Mompou
> 
> (not the greatest cover)
> 
> View attachment 89068


...that woman must be at least eight feet tall


----------



## James Mann

dogen said:


> Mompou
> 
> (not the greatest cover)
> 
> View attachment 89068


Very nice music dogen


----------



## Guest

Scriabin

View attachment 89075


----------



## Guest

Scriabin

View attachment 89076


That should see me out.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

dogen said:


> Scriabin
> 
> View attachment 89076
> 
> 
> That should see me out.


I love that box set - a good investment, I say.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My friend Aleksandra Vrebalov has composed the music. Releasedate 30/9, so I'll get it sometime soon. The little I've heard is BEAUTIFUL MUSIC  Proud of Sasha!


----------



## Pugg

​Someone send me this, anybody familiar with it?


----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninoff concerto 3 / Gilels
Saint Saens concertos / Roge
Albania Iberia / de la Roccha
Tchaikovsky 1 and Violin Concerto / Argerich and Milstein
Adam Giselle / VPO / Karajan
Strauss Ein Alpensinfonie / BPO / Karajan
Schumann / Grieg concertos Gieseking / Karajan


----------



## Blancrocher

François Couperin: tic, toc, choc (Tharaud); C.P.E. Bach: Sonatas & Rondos (Pletnev)


----------



## SixFootScowl

$2 each at Livonia MI library sale today:

Schumann: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Following my listening to Malcolm Arnold's Symphonies under the guidance of Vernon Handley in the Complete Confier Recordings, I have just ordered Andrew Penny's Symphonic Cycle on Naxos which were recorded in the presence of the Composer himself.

Of interest on the Ninth Symphony's disc is a brief discussion/interview with Malcolm Arnold which is a pleasant bonus.































​


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I also ordered two more discs of music by Charles Villiers Stanford. One disc containing Choral music and the other featuring the premiere recording of two more of his String Quartets.

I have to say, the artwork on the Dante Quartet's recording is absolutely beautiful.












​
Finally, thanks to some recommendations from ShropshireMoose I have ordered two discs of Orchestral works from Arthur Butterworth on the Dutton label - one of which features some discussion from the Composer which is, once again, a most welcome inclusion. To hear the Composer conduction his own works is always of interest, with the added bonus that one of the works is a Viola Concerto.

I also noticed a disc of his chamber works which I had to order as I love both works for the Viola and Piano Trios (or Pianos in any chamber ensemble setting for that matter).












​


----------



## SixFootScowl

^ I like those Butterworth album covers!


----------



## Guest

I just saw that the Bach organ works played by Marie Claire Alain(second recordings) are now for sale 30 euros more expensive.(same seller)
I bought them in time. 
My latest is this one,a very lively straightforward performance of the marvelous Magnificat with a choir with boys, always special.:angel:
Der Gerechte kommt um (Kuhnau) is a very attractive bonus


----------



## Guest

Buxtehude organ works


----------



## Sonata

Florestan said:


> $2 each at Livonia MI library sale today:
> 
> Schumann: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 17
> Mendelssohn: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 11


Excellent haul my friend!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Piano sonatas
Joseph Moog


----------



## Guest

Organ Music Before Bach Kei Koito


----------



## Guest

Another beautiful recording !


----------



## Heliogabo

Traverso said:


> Another beautiful recording !


Certainly it is! Stunning playing troughout all pieces.


----------



## DavidA

Sibelius / Brahms Violin Concertos

Stern / Beecham

Schubert D960 / Horowitz.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Spotted this set of Arthur Rubinstein's Chopin on offer and had to pick it up. I adore his readings of Chopin's Nocturnes so this set should be extremely interesting.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Went to John King Books in Detroit and got this on CD for only $2.50 and in VG condition but no booklet. 
Cheapest I can find online is $99 for a CD. And I had been scoping this out before.


----------



## JACE

I made a run up to Chattanooga today and went to McKay's Books & Music.

Found some good music and some good deals. 










- Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 6 / Walter, Columbia SO (Sony)
- Elgar: Symphony No. 2 / Handley, LPO (CfP)
- Arnold: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2 / Penny, National SO of Ireland (Naxos) [following ACO's lead! ]
- Vaughan Williams: Sea Symphony / Haitink, LPO, et al (EMI/MHS)
- R. Strauss: Four Last Songs; Lieder / Schwarzkopf, Szell, RSO Berlin, LSO (EMI GROC)
- Schumann: Carnaval; Kinderszenen; Waldszenen / Arrau (Philips)
- Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 21, 23, 26 / Gilels (DG)

Plus these two LPs:










- Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 / Barbirolli, BBC SO (Angel)
- Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1; solo piano works / Argerich (DG)


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> I made a run up to Chattanooga today and went to McKay's Books & Music.
> 
> Found some good music and some good deals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 6 / Walter, Columbia SO (Sony)
> - Elgar: Symphony No. 2 / Handley, LPO (CfP)
> - Arnold: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2 / Penny, National SO of Ireland (Naxos) [following ACO's lead! ]
> - Vaughan Williams: Sea Symphony / Haitink, LPO, et al (EMI/MHS)
> - R. Strauss: Four Last Songs; Lieder / Schwarzkopf, Szell, RSO Berlin, LSO (EMI GROC)
> - Schumann: Carnaval; Kinderszenen; Waldszenen / Arrau (Philips)
> - Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 21, 23, 26 / Gilels (DG)
> 
> Plus these two LPs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 / Barbirolli, BBC SO (Angel)
> - Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1; solo piano works / Argerich (DG)


Good hunting ! congratulations


----------



## LarryShone

A trip to Middlesbrough garnered me an all Naxos haul of refurbished disks. The shop is full of them, all A-Z, all categories of music. You do have to hunt for classical but they're easy to find.
Mozart and Chopin. Idil Beret and Jëno Jando


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> I made a run up to Chattanooga today and went to McKay's Books & Music.
> 
> Found some good music and some good deals.
> 
> -
> - R. Strauss: Four Last Songs; Lieder / Schwarzkopf, Szell, RSO Berlin, LSO (EMI GROC)
> - Schumann: Carnaval; Kinderszenen; Waldszenen / Arrau (Philips)
> - Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 21, 23, 26 / Gilels (DG)
> 
> Plus these two LPs:
> 
> - Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 / Barbirolli, BBC SO (Angel)
> - Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1; solo piano works / Argerich (DG)


I was expecting Géza Anda things.....


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> I was expecting Géza Anda things.....


They didn't have anything by Anda at McKay's. So I ordered it from Amazon.


----------



## LarryShone

How could I forget the Mozart/Uchida disk I also got!!


----------



## Guest

I listen mostly to Baroque music the last time and I like to give it more attention so here another cd 
There is more that I like to explore,Schein,Scheidt,Rosenmüller,Bieber,sorry Biber and Telemann.
The French Baroque,Charpentier,Couperin,Marais,Rameau and Lully.
The English Baroque,Purcell,Blow,Handel,
And I like to listen to Sweelinck,his keybord and choral works.
First comes the organ works from Buxtehude,life is too short to absorb it all.


----------



## JACE

Traverso said:


> I listen mostly to Baroque music the last time and I like to give it more attention so here another cd
> There is more that I like to explore,Schein,Scheidt,Rosenmüller,Bieber,sorry Biber and Telemann.
> The French Baroque,Charpentier,Couperin,Marais,Rameau and Lully.
> The English Baroque,Purcell,Blow,Handel,
> And I like to listen to Sweelinck,his keybord and choral works.
> First comes the organ works from Buxtehude,*life is too short to absorb it all*.


So true! 

It's both inspiring and overwhelming to see the variety of music that people share on this board. There's just so much music out there! There's no way that any one person could even begin to discover it all.


----------



## Pugg

​
Estrella Morente (singer), Javier Perianes (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​ Searle ; Complete symphonies 
€7.99 free shipping.


----------



## Sonata

75% of my new purchases are MP3 downloads, for a variety of reasons (when I get a better price, convenience, impulsive) but every now and then i will buy the CD. glad i went that route for the new Aids. Beautiful set.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated! and Four Hands (Oppens/Lowenthal)

Amazing performance of TPUWNBD!--the definitive version, for me.


----------



## Sonata

OK decided to pretty much get the rest of the Jonas Kaufmann audio catalogue!


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> OK decided to pretty much get the rest of the Jonas Kaufmann audio catalogue!


Great purchases!


----------



## Scififan

I purchased a group of mono recordings of Zeno Francescatti's performances from the iTunes Store. They included Saint-Saen's Violin Concerto no. 3 and that stunning recording of the Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso for violin and Orchestra. 

Tremendous playing!


----------



## Pugg

​With tanks to : nightscape.


----------



## Guest

Beautiful edition and very well recorded,very fine music and I am very pleased with it.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Beautiful edition and very well recorded,very fine music and I am very pleased with it.


And just before the "festive" period.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> And just before the "festive" period.


Indeed,but the real reason is that I could bye them quite cheap and in very good condition.:tiphat:


----------



## George O

George Enescu (1881-1955): Quintet for piano, two violins, viola, and cello in A minor, op. 29

Yvonne Piedemonte-Prelipcean, piano
Voces String Quartet:
Bujor Prelipcean, first violin
Anton Diaconu, second violin
Gheorghe Haag, viola
Dan Prelipcean, cello

on Electrecord (Romania), from 1981

5 stars


----------



## George O

Oops. Posted in wrong thread. This isn't a new purchase.


----------



## CDs

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.3, Mass in C (SACD)*


----------



## Guest

In my opinion a very good Messiah.


----------



## Janspe

Finally acquired this gem:









I've listened to it a million times in Spotify, and it ranks among my favourite recordings of all time, so I thought I might as well buy a physical copy. No regrets!


----------



## Andolink

Took a chance on this recent release since I haven't seen any reviews or heard any comments here or elsewhere. Looks good though.


----------



## Barbebleu

Downloaded this last night. Looking forward to hearing it soon.


----------



## Guest

Handel organ concertos


----------



## Heliogabo

I'm impatient to receive this recent release which I ordered yesterday.










Brendel is one of my favorite pianists, and I've been sampling this Mozart's solo works some time ago. They're splendid.


----------



## Guest

Heliogabo said:


> I'm impatient to receive this recent release which I ordered yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brendel is one of my favorite pianists, and I've been sampling this Mozart's solo works some time ago. They're splendid.


I just purchased this set for myself,did't know it was there!


----------



## Judith

Just bought Tchaikovsky cycle conducted by Muti just now. Was influenced to buy this one by recommendations from this site. Thank you. Can't wait to indulge!!


----------



## Heliogabo

Traverso said:


> I just purchased this set for myself,did't know it was there!


ll

Yes, it is a brand new set. I've been listening some of the original albums on spotify and I love them.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## realdealblues

I just received this one in the mail...hoping to get a chance to listen to it soon.

View attachment 89377


I also hope with Perahia at DG and with him starting off with something he hasn't recorded before that he will continue doing the same and not just re-record his Sony catalogue. I also hope he records often


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The mailman brought these today! Lucky me


----------



## senza sordino

I went on a buying spree. I got these on Amaz*n USA. I took advantage of my smuggling mule to bring them across the border. (Don't panic, I'm exaggerating, the total amount was far below the allowed limit before taxes have to be paid)

Shostakovich String Quartets (all of them), Miaskovsky string quartet no 13, Prokofiev String Quartet no 2, Weinberg String quartet no 6, Schnittke no 3
View attachment 89383


Shostakovich Cello Concerti nos 1&2
View attachment 89384


Dvorak Piano Trios nos 3&4
View attachment 89385


Rachmaninov Trio Elegiaque nos 1&2, Vocalise and Dream
View attachment 89386


Bartok Contrasts, Khatchaturian Trio for clarinet, violin and piano, Milhaud Suite violin, clarinet and piano, Stravinsky L'Histoire du Soldat Suite for violin, clarinet and piano arranged by composer.
View attachment 89387


----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> I just received this one in the mail...hoping to get a chance to listen to it soon.
> 
> View attachment 89377
> 
> 
> I also hope with Perahia at DG and with him starting off with something he hasn't recorded before that he will continue doing the same and not just re-record his Sony catalogue. I also hope he records often


Mine arrived yesterday, fantastic sound ans wonderful playing.


----------



## Rach Man

I went to a book sale at my local library yesterday. It's a small town. I usually get excited, hoping to get some good CDs at the sale. But these sales are really hit or miss. Yesterday, I picked up the following. Some of the pieces I wasn't too familiar with. But the price was right. All of these cost me a total of $15.


----------



## JACE

Rach Man said:


> I went to a book sale at my local library yesterday. It's a small town. I usually get excited, hoping to get some good CDs at the sale. But these sales are really hit or miss. Yesterday, I picked up the following. Some of the pieces I wasn't too familiar with. But the price was right. All of these cost me a total of $15.
> 
> View attachment 89421
> 
> 
> View attachment 89422


Some excellent finds! 

I particularly like that recording of Shostakovich's Eighth. I think it's the best of Haitink's DSCH cycle.


----------



## Blancrocher

Dalberto playing Schumann; Hough playing Franck; Johnston/Falletta in Moeran's Cello Concerto etc.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

Buxtehude Cantatas. 3CD'S


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*JS Bach by Karl Richter et al.*

I have noted in my two of my recent listening posts that I had discovered the beauty of Karl Richter's JS Bach. It started with a highlights disc of his later recording of the St. Matthew Passion with Janet Baker, Peter Schreier et al. before progressing onto YouTube.

I opted for the 'Sacred Masterpieces' set based on reading around with some suggesting the earlier recording of the Matthew Passion being the better option, some listening on YouTube and looking at the soloists present - Irmgard Seefried, Gundula Janowitz, Ernst Haefliger and Firtz Wunderlich amongst others makes a most compelling case. This set arrived this morning.

I was originally looking only into the Organ works of Karl Richter until I found this set, 'Revealing Bach' which, for only a slight difference in price considering the content, is somewhat comprehensive and covers many gaps in JS Bach collection. There is a duplication of the Mass in B minor but this is no problem when one considers the remaining works this set brings together. I eagerly look forward to this set arriving.

My previous reference points in JS Bach have been Glenn Gould, Angela Hewitt, Otto Klemperer and the fantastic (and gloriously un-HIP) Brandenburg Concertos from Sir Adrian Boult and the Orchestral arrangements by Leopold Stokowski. This list is now joined by Karl Richter.



















​


----------



## motoboy

I'm in a heavy Bruckner mood and a completion mood. I love the Cooke M10 so we will see if I overpaid for the Wheeler at $.01.

Ok, I suck at the internet. Imagine nice pictures of the Rattle Bruckner 9 "completion" and the Wheeler/Olson M10 performing version.


----------



## Heliogabo

Do I need another Goldberg Variations? I asked my self when I found this recent release at my store.
In fact I was listening this album on spotify some weeks ago, and I tought that it's a quite intriguing recording, and a very original performance. So I decided to buy it. 
I'm not dissppointed at all.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Alfacharger

Just picked thess up at the used CD store

Popov Symphony 1










Works by Burgon.










And an old favorite of mine, Wand complete symphonies of Brahms.


----------



## Pugg

​
Schoenberg: Kol Nidre 
Shostakovich: Suite on Verses of Michelangelo Buonarroti
Chicago Symphony Orchestra / Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Guest

On order from Amazon.de:










and Presto CLassical


----------



## Ariasexta

Alessandro Scarlatti(1660-1725): Cantatas Vol.II

David Daniels: Countertenor; Arcadian Academy, Direction: Nicholas McGegan

DHM/Deutsche Harmonia Mundi

Highly enjoyable and virtuosic cantats by Scarlatti the Elder, all secular themes here. It is unjust that his son had been more famous in our age than his father for the peculiar output of harpsichord sonatas only, it just shows how popular conception of baroque age is affected by anachronism: Alessandro Scarlatti occupied more important positions and more famous than his son during his times.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rameau: Les Indes Galantes Suite (Brüggen); Stravinsky: Works for Piano & Orchestra (Crossley/Salonen)


----------



## Judith

Just ordered 
Bach Cello Suites
Brahms Cello Sonatas

Both performed by Steven Isserlis and Stephen Hough plays piano on the Brahms one!!


----------



## Pugg

​ I couldn't resist for €6.95


----------



## Sonata

Kontrapunctus said:


> On order from Amazon.de:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful artwork!


----------



## Pugg

​
Liszt/ Berman


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> ​
> Liszt/ Berman


Fantastic recording. One of my favorite Liszt discs.


----------



## JACE

Scored these 13 CDs yesterday in a local thrift shop for *$1* each:
********************************************************

Chausson: Concerto for Piano, Violin & SQ; Ravel: Piano Trio / Bell, Thibaudet, Isserlis, et al (London)

Fauré: Two Violin Sonatas / Fujikawa, Osorio (ASV Quicksilva)

Glazunov: Stenka Razin; The Sea; Spring; Suite From The Middle Ages / Järvi, RSNO (Chandos)

Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole; Cello Concerto / Amoyal, Paray, Lodéon, Dutoit, et al (Erato)

Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5 / Sawallisch, New Phiharmonia O (Philips)

Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet (Complete Ballet) / Previn, LSO (EMI)

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 3; Youth Symphony / Ashkenazy, Concertgebouw O (London)

Ravel: Bolero, Rhapsodie Espagnole, etc. / Dutoit, Montreal SO (London)

Ravel: Piano Concertos / Roge, Dutoit, Montreal SO (London)

Rimsky-Korsakov: Christmas Eve / Golovschin, Moscow PO (Naxos)

Schubert: Trout Quintet; "Death & the Maiden" Quartet / Amadeus Quartet, Eschenbach, et al (DG)

V.A. Recital: Horowitz in Concert, 1967-1968 (Columbia Masterworks)

V.A. Recital: Evgeny Kissin [Beethoven, Franck, Brahms] (RCA)


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> Fantastic recording. One of my favorite Liszt discs.


It was recommanded to me by Azol.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## bestellen

I also ordered two more discs of music by Charles Villiers Stanford. One disc containing Choral music and the other featuring the premiere recording of two more of his String Quartets.

I have to say, the artwork on the Dante Quartet's recording is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Just found and I am so glad to have within in a few weeks.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


>


This one I saw coming !!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My three latest purchases/pre-orders :angel:



















​


----------



## Judith

Bach Cello Suites performed by Steven Isserlis. Again the beautiful rich sound which is typical of Steven!!


----------



## CDs

*Rachmaninov: Complete Works For Piano*


----------



## Guest

Christmas Carols 4 CD


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Christmas Carols 4 CD


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


>


We surely are in need of better times but not if you plaese with Andy Williams
This is more like it :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> We surely are in need of better times but not if you plaese with Andy Williams
> This is more like it :tiphat:


It was more the picture which caught my eyes.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 8 (Boulez)


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## starthrower




----------



## SixFootScowl

One dollar each at Dearborn Music. They started having a dollar section. 
(Also grabbed three Bartoli disks at $1 each for a co-worker.)


----------



## Pugg

​Present from my opera friends, so grateful.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Clips here: https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B003UCZN66/ Especially nice is track #22, the song that Angelina sings to herself in La Cenerentola.


----------



## CDs

*Abbado/Pollini*


----------



## CVM

*Newest Orders*

Two more settings of the Requiem for my ever-burgeoning specialty collection (and no I'm not in the least a morbid person):

Franz Josef Aumann (1728-1797), priest and composer at St.Florian (where Bruckner later worked, and who studied Aumann's manuscripts extensively), now largely forgotten but worth a revival now and then;

Joseph Baltasar Hochreither (1669-1731), of a previous generation at St.Florian - my, what a rich trove that grand monastery yields!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My most recent purchases have been devoted to one of my favourite British Conductors - Sir Adrian Boult.

My first purchase was ICA Classics' superb DVD of Elgar's The Dream of Gerontius performed by Sir Adrian Boult & the London Philharmonic Orchestra et al. The documentary on Boult is an interesting bonus but the concert is truly wonderful in every respect. Definitely a DVD to treasure.









The DVD proceeded inspired three further purchases (none of which have yet arrived) - two of these being releases from Dutton of Sir Adrian Boult conducting the BBC Symphony Orchestra.













​
Finally, I stumbled upon this release of Boult Conducting the Shostakovich's Sixth Symphony on the Everest Label. Sound samples sounded very promising indeed and Boult consistently demonstrates incredible versatility as an interpreter who is able, across a broad repertoire, to let the music shine gloriously on it's own terms with poise, balance and clarity. This should be very interesting indeed.







​


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Omicron9

Kuhnel!

https://www.amazon.com/Viola-Da-Gamba-Sonatas-K%C3%BChnel/dp/B001G78UAI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1478182851&sr=8-2&keywords=kuhnel


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach Hard to find this older recording of the Partitas


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Guest

I do not have to walk to LÜbeck


----------



## Blancrocher

Zacharias playing Scarlatti

I love the 1st three disks in the set, but I haven't listened to the last one, which features 20 live performances of the same sonata (K.55). I assume this is a variation on the joke that Scarlatti composed the same sonata 555 times.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## SixFootScowl

Big haul from Dearborn Music at $1 each from the dollar boxes. Some were marked down from as much as $7.99.














































Continued next post:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Continued from previous post:










Pablo Diemecke: Prokofiev Violin Concerto 1 and Violin Sonata in D Major:









Kyoko Takezawa: Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto Op 35 and Prokofiev Violin Concerto 2:


----------



## premont

Yes, for some unknown reason this [Bach Partitas/ Leonhardt/ DHM] is one of the few Bach/Leonhardt CDs which has not been rereleased within the last ca.8 years. A shame, as it is rather good. Maybe Leonhardt favored his second recording on EMI Reflexe and wanted his first recording to be forgotten.


----------



## Guest

I do not think that Leonhardt had any influence in this,the sound of the first recording is only for the real admirors so to speak.There is another edition wich is with a bit difficulty not hardt to find.










The second clavierubung is in this box .


----------



## JACE

Decided to give this set a try:









*Johannes Brahms: Piano Works / Peter Rösel (Berlin Classics)*


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> Decided to give this set a try:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Johannes Brahms: Piano Works / Peter Rösel (Berlin Classics)*


I did see that set for € 12,50 at some obscure shop lately, should I go for it?


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> I did see that set for € 12,50 at some obscure shop lately, should I go for it?


I'll let you know. I just placed the order, so I haven't received it yet.


----------



## Judith

Just ordered Schumann Symphonies 1-4 performed by Academy of St Martin in the Fields Conducted by Neville Marriner. Influenced by someone saying that the second movement of no 2 is beautiful.


----------



## techniquest

Yesterday I bought the new recording of Khachaturian's 2nd symphony with the Robert-Schumann-Philharmonie cond. Frank Beermann, on CPO.


----------



## Pugg

techniquest said:


> Yesterday I bought the new recording of Khachaturian's 2nd symphony with the Robert-Schumann-Philharmonie cond. Frank Beermann, on CPO.


​You won't be disappointed, not for one minute.


----------



## Guest

My purchase of today


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded July 13 - 21, 1954 at Kingsway Hall, Abbey Road Studios, London. Producer: Walter Legge. Recording Engineer: Douglas Larter.










Related:

http://www.recordingpioneers.com/RP_LARTER1.html


----------



## Sonata

I think I dig Martinu


----------



## Blancrocher

View attachment 90062


Pletnev playing Haydn; Kocian String Quartet playing Mozart's 16th and 17th


----------



## Pugg

I rescued about 60 recital discs from the second hand store being thrown away.
( For free)


----------



## jegreenwood

With a reasonably large collection and access to Tidal, I don't buy very much anymore. However recently I have purchased the most recent Japanese remastered Szell's recordings of Beethoven and Mozart symphonies (SACDs of the Beethoven) and Terry Riley's In C in Mali by African Express.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Scarlatti*: Sonatas, w. Demidenko (rec.2003).


----------



## starthrower

Rounding out my Russian orchestral collection with these bargain boxes. The Capriccio set includes both versions of no.4. I ordered these from Presto Classical. They also have an incredible deal on the Decca Complete Scriabin set (18 CDs) for 34 dollars. http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4788168


----------



## Simon Moon

Really good stuff here!


----------



## starthrower

Simon Moon said:


> Really good stuff here!


Moon, you'd probably dig Norgard's late quartets 7-10 on the Da Capo label.


----------



## starthrower

I've been listening to this on YouTube, but I want to hear it on my stereo system.


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> I rescued about 60 recital discs from the second hand store being thrown away.
> ( For free)


That's AWESOME!!!!!!

As for me, a little bit of Bach.


----------



## Guest

I am very excited to come familiar with this music and I certainly will give it all my attention.I made this choice with the help of a well known forum member.


----------



## Pugg

​
Joan Sutherland: The Art Of The Prima Donna *(2LP) [Vinyl LP]*


----------



## Blancrocher

Martinu: Double Concerto, Sinfonia concertante, Concerto for String Quartet & Orchestra (Edellion String Quartet, City of London Sinfonia, Richard Hickox)


----------



## SixFootScowl

One dollar each at Dearborn Music:

This one includes Nacqui all'affanno e al pianto (La Cenerentola) and Una voce poco fa (Barber of Seville)--two of my favorite mezzo arias.


----------



## starthrower

Used set for $4.50


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> One dollar each at Dearborn Music:
> 
> This one includes Nacqui all'affanno e al pianto (La Cenerentola) and Una voce poco fa (Barber of Seville)--two of my favorite mezzo arias.


I am glad for you but can you believe people are getting rid of their CD's.?
It's amazes me almost every time I see those bargains.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> I am glad for you but can you believe people are getting rid of their CD's.?
> It's amazes me almost every time I see those bargains.


It is amazing that so many CDs are resold used. I suspect some are going digital; others may be bought it and didn't like it.


----------



## damianjb1

I just received this set of the Brahms Symphonies. Several people on this site recommended the set and I picked it up on E-Bay for $17.01. I'm trying to figure out how to include a photo. I'm not having much luck.


----------



## KenOC

Florestan said:


> It is amazing that so many CDs are resold used. I suspect some are going digital; others may be bought it and didn't like it.


Many, I suspect, are bought, ripped to MP3s, and then resold as no longer needed. I have a few shelves of such but haven't acted...yet.


----------



## starthrower

damianjb1 said:


> I just received this set of the Brahms Symphonies. Several people on this site recommended the set and I picked it up on E-Bay for $17.01. I'm trying to figure out how to include a photo. I'm not having much luck.


 upload an image example:


----------



## Pugg

​
_Thank you Jase for this recommendation. _


----------



## JACE

starthrower said:


> Used set for $4.50


Superb! Easily one of the best DSCH string quartet cycles, IMHO.


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> ​
> _Thank you Jase for this recommendation. _


You're welcome!


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> You're welcome!


This one has a slightly different cover I believe, music still the same.
Paid € 11.00


----------



## starthrower

Couldn't pass this up for 17 dollars!


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


> Couldn't pass this up for 17 dollars!


That's daylight robbery, just over one dollar per CD.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Today's haul at Dearborn Music ($1 each):





































I know, Highlights, but it is a special performance and actually looks like it may be most or all of parts I and II.


----------



## Pugg

​
Found this one for € 25.00 delivered.


----------



## techniquest

I got this box set for £14, which I reckon is pretty good. Now I have to start learning Bruckner.


----------



## Guest

L.v.Beethoven Just bought after a very long search.It is still sealed and compared with amazon I have it relatively cheap but not realy.
Nevertheless the bidding was very exciting and made me very nervous.The symphonies the pianoconcertos and the violin concerto.
This is my tenth Beethoven set.


----------



## Guest

I was very surprised to find this one.In the box one Mahler and Bruckner symphony, Don Quichotte and the four Letzte Lieder with Gundula Janowitz.

I do not know which symphonies are in the box but that does not matter.I bought this box only for the Strauss lieder.


----------



## damianjb1

Brahms CD's.jpeg


----------



## Guest

This 4 CD box,the sony will come later,this was a bargain.


----------



## Judith

It is an old recording as he looks young but Steven Isserlis Saint Saens. Has Cello Concerto no 1, Romances and The Swan with Dudley Moore on Piano.

London Symphony Orchestra
Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Guest

An oldie but a fine one


----------



## starthrower

Traverso said:


> This 4 CD box,the sony will come later,this was a bargain.


A bargain, yes! But you've already got most of the works in the Teldec set. But I bought this one too. It was my first Ligeti box. A good mix of chamber and orchestral music, but no solo piano works. At the present time, the Sony box is the cheapest I've ever seen.


----------



## joen_cph

Mostly supplementary recordings, cheaply from abroad. 
Judging from the samples, the Fux is a very colourful issue; I hardly have anything by him.


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> A bargain, yes! But you've already got most of the works in the Teldec set. But I bought this one too. It was my first Ligeti box. A good mix of chamber and orchestral music, but no solo piano works. At the present time, the Sony box is the cheapest I've ever seen.


I bought it second hand and good as new otherwise I purchased the Sony set.:tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

Traverso said:


> I bought it second hand and good as new otherwise I purchased the Sony set.:tiphat:


Enjoy! I'm still working on Shostakovich. Up to no. 10 now.


----------



## DavidA

Traverso said:


> An oldie but a fine one


Played by a man who actually knew Brahms.


----------



## Rach Man

I bought these the other day on eBay:


----------



## Tristan

Got these (and about ten more!) at a local sale for less than $30


----------



## starthrower

13 dollars and change for both!


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

Tristan said:


> Got these (and about ten more!) at a local sale for less than $30


Bit of restoration on the Mozart box, must have be the sellers favourite.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Guest

Shostakovich string quartets


----------



## Dalron

Postman just left


----------



## Guest




----------



## Judith

The Beethoven Journey The Complete Piano Concertos, Leif Ove Andsnes Mahler Chamber Orchestra. It was an impulse buy at a music shop!!


----------



## Azol

Today in my mailbox:


----------



## Guest

Azol said:


> Today in my mailbox:
> 
> View attachment 90382


I can see that it is Bach......?


----------



## Azol

Traverso said:


> I can see that it is Bach......?


You can click on it to see more Bach.
This boxset had an irresistable price tag attached, plus these are really one of the best recordings available.


----------



## SixFootScowl

My Amazon surfing finger got itchy so I entered "Beverly Sills" and did a search. Was surprised to see Mahler in the listings, but having only one Mahler 2 in my collection, figured this would be a nice addition, especially at $5 shipped:


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> My Amazon surfing finger got itchy so I entered "Beverly Sills" and did a search. Was surprised to see Mahler in the listings, but having only one Mahler 2 in my collection, figured this would be a nice addition, especially at $5 shipped:


I have that one, different cover, the whole cycle for €15.00


----------



## Judith

Florestan said:


> My Amazon surfing finger got itchy so I entered "Beverly Sills" and did a search. Was surprised to see Mahler in the listings, but having only one Mahler 2 in my collection, figured this would be a nice addition, especially at $5 shipped:


Mine always gets itchy on Amazon. Spending a fortune. Now got my eye on Tchaikovsky Piano Concertos, Simon Trpceski, RLPO conducted by Vasily Petrenko.

Since writing this post, edited it to let you know, just ordered it!!


----------



## CMonteverdi

lk


----------



## SixFootScowl

Judith said:


> *Mine always gets itchy on Amazon. Spending a fortune. *Now got my eye on Tchaikovsky Piano Concertos, Simon Trpceski, RLPO conducted by Vasily Petrenko.
> 
> Since writing this post, edited it to let you know, just ordered it!!


But it is a lot of fun. A wonderful way to go broke!


----------



## Dalron

Arriving on Monday I hope:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Guest

Florestan said:


>


This is a realy fine one.


----------



## JACE

I found some good stuff today at McKay's Books & Music. All excellent deals too. 









- Schumann: Carnaval; Fantasiestücke, Op. 12; etc. / Arthur Rubinstein (RCA)
- Beethoven: Violin Sonatas (complete) / Pamela Frank & Claude Frank (MusicMasters, 4 CDs)
- Beethoven: Symphonies 5 & 6 _Pastoral_ / Norrington, London Classical Players (Virgin Veritas)









- Bartok: Piano Concertos Nos. 1-3 / Anda, Fricsay, RSO Berlin (DG)
- Wagner: Orchestral Music / Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra (EMI, 2 CDs)
- Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, etc. / Paray, Detroit Symphony Orchestra (Mercury)









- Prokofiev: Pno Sons. Nos. 7 & 8, etc.; Liszt: Impromptu, Mephisto Waltz / Ashkenazy (Decca)
- Bach: English Suites Nos. 1, 3, 6 / Perahia (Sony)
- Bach: Kybd Concertos Nos. 1, 2, 4 / Perahia, ASMF (Sony)

And some jazz:








- Milt Jackson - _Sunflower_ (CTI)
- Bunny Berigan - _1937/1939_ (Jazz Archive)
- Pat Martino - _Footprints_ (32 Jazz)


----------



## SixFootScowl

JACE said:


> I found some good stuff today at McKay's Books & Music. All excellent deals too.


Hard to beat those prices!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dalron said:


> Arriving on Monday I hope:
> 
> View attachment 90409


This should give you some ideas for what eras of music interest you most, and of various complete works you may want to pursue.


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> I found some good stuff today at McKay's Books & Music. All excellent deals too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Schumann: Carnaval; Fantasiestücke, Op. 12; etc. / Arthur Rubinstein (RCA)
> - Beethoven: Violin Sonatas (complete) / Pamela Frank & Claude Frank (MusicMasters, 4 CDs)
> - Beethoven: Symphonies 5 & 6 _Pastoral_ / Norrington, London Classical Players (Virgin Veritas)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Bartok: Piano Concertos Nos. 1-3 / Anda, Fricsay, RSO Berlin (DG)
> - Wagner: Orchestral Music / Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra (EMI, 2 CDs)
> - Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, etc. / Paray, Detroit Symphony Orchestra (Mercury)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Prokofiev: Pno Sons. Nos. 7 & 8, etc.; Liszt: Impromptu, Mephisto Waltz / Ashkenazy (Decca)
> - Bach: English Suites Nos. 1, 3, 6 / Perahia (Sony)
> - Bach: Kybd Concertos Nos. 1, 2, 4 / Perahia, ASMF (Sony)
> 
> And some jazz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Milt Jackson - _Sunflower_ (CTI)
> - Bunny Berigan - _1937/1939_ (Jazz Archive)
> - Pat Martino - _Footprints_ (32 Jazz)


I see this kind of stuff in my local second hand store, even at that prices they don't sell, it's all streaming .
Only when the do "sale" , all half price, then people buy it.


----------



## JACE

Florestan said:


> Hard to beat those prices!


Yep!  They have some great deals there.

I'm particularly excited about Beethoven's Violin Sonatas by Pamela & Claude Frank. I've already listened to the _Kreutzer Sonata_. Fantastic!


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> I see this kind of stuff in my local second hand store, even at that prices they don't sell, it's all streaming .
> Only when the do "sale" , all half price, then people buy it.


I guess I'm old-fashioned. I still prefer CD (or LPs) to streaming.

But I think you're right, Pugg. People are unloading their CD collections -- and it's driving down prices. It reminds me of the 1980s when CDs were introduced and people got rid of their LPs. I was happy to collect cast-off LPs back then, and now I'm buying cast-off CDs.


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> I guess I'm old-fashioned. I still prefer CD (or LPs) to streaming.
> 
> But I think you're right, Pugg. People are unloading their CD collections -- and it's driving down prices. It reminds me of the 1980s when CDs were introduced and people got rid of their LPs. I was happy to collect cast-off LPs back then, and now I'm buying cast-off CDs.


McKay's Books & Music has the best prices I've seen for quality CM CDs. Good for you. They're paying maybe 50 cents each to sellers?

That's the price I was quoted recently by a used books and music brick 'n mortar--selling all single CDs for $3. However, they don't have the quality of McKay's.

Sunflower/Milt Jackson, I bought that LP new back in the day. $3 to $4, maybe. Once saw Milt Jackson perform in a hotel jazz bar. He didn't look too happy that evening.

Related:

http://www.nytimes.com/1999/10/11/arts/milt-jackson-76-jazz-vibraphonist-dies.html

As you say, the '80's LP close-outs were steals. For that reason, I was also a late starter with CDs. Cheers, JACE. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Two more from the dollar bins at Dearborn Music today:


----------



## CDs

*Charles Mackerras - Life With Czech Music (Dvorak/Smetana)*








"From the very start I wanted to be a conductor. I'd always been interested in music as a whole, definitely more than just the oboe parts I had to play." - Charles Mackerras (Page 12 of CD booklet)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Judith

JACE said:


> I guess I'm old-fashioned. I still prefer CD (or LPs) to streaming.
> 
> But I think you're right, Pugg. People are unloading their CD collections -- and it's driving down prices. It reminds me of the 1980s when CDs were introduced and people got rid of their LPs. I was happy to collect cast-off LPs back then, and now I'm buying cast-off CDs.


I only buy CDs. I don't even know how to stream or download. (Don't know if it's same thing. That's how bad it is) Nice to think I have a collection and in process of logging it all.


----------



## Guest

I just bought this one.


----------



## Guest

My last two purchases. A beautiful Box with music of Sweelinck and a twofer with music of Takemitsu.


----------



## Judith

Just bought Steven Isserlis box set "The Complete RCA Recordings". Been a fan of Steven's for a while but didn't know this set existed!! This is something to get my teeth into!


----------



## starthrower

Found this 2 disc set at the lowest price from Amazon UK. I can't wait to listen to the Arditti Quartet playing this stuff!


----------



## JACE

*Beethoven: Complete String Quartets / Belcea Quartet (Alpha Classical)*
I've been wanting to explore some newer recordings of this music, so I decided to give the Belcea Quartet a try. This set was just reissued in September '16 after originally being released on Zig Zag Territories in 2014. It's a bargain at less than $30 shipped.


----------



## CMonteverdi

Some good deals:

























I'm becoming a bit more polyhedric than in the past... when i listened (almost exclusively) to baroque music...

LK


----------



## Blancrocher

Corelli: Violin Sonatas (Avison Ensemble)

Beautifully recorded album.


----------



## starthrower

Mint used copy for under 7 dollars.


----------



## Judith

Just ordered Stephen Hough box set.

Has Mozart piano concertos 9 & 21, Brahms piano concerto No 2 and other music by Liszt, Schumann and Britten. I wanted the two Mozart performed by him anyway and spotted the box set. Better value!


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms: Piano Works / Peter Rösel (Edel)*


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Traverso said:


> My last two purchases. A beautiful Box with music of Sweelinck and a twofer with music of Takemitsu.


How are you enjoying the Sweelinck?


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Two that arrived today - a collection of Leonhardt's old recordings on historical organs, and the Tallis scholars singing Gesualdo.
'gonna dig into them pretty soon!


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Two that arrived today - a collection of Leonhardt's old recordings on historical organs, and the Tallis scholars singing Gesualdo.
> 'gonna dig into them pretty soon!


congratulations,both are very fine,I have them myself.The Gesualdo is a real treasure
Listen to the Ballo della Battaglia,how it is played with rhythmic precision.


----------



## Guest

bioluminescentsquid said:


> How are you enjoying the Sweelinck?


I am waiting Sir ,in a few days I let you know.:tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

I've been looking for an affordable copy of the Lajtha symphonies for a while now.
And the Schoenberg wind quintet too! The Koch CD is very cheap at importcds.
There's also a 3 disc version w/ Messiaen's Quartet For The End Of Time, and 
more 2nd Viennese works.


----------



## Pugg

​
Mozart: Davide penitente.
Just arrived .


----------



## Guest

For 6 euro's (new!) I could not resist purchasing this box.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> For 6 euro's (new!) I could not resist purchasing this box.


Some people have all luck, but the again, you deserve it


----------



## starthrower

Decided on Mackerras after trying umpteen versions on YouTube.
This one has good sound, and the electric energy of the live
performance. And a used copy for under 2 bucks!


----------



## Guest

Mahler 5


----------



## opus55

Two items:
















Being a selfish ******* I decided to give myself early christmas gift. These are two composers that I've been wanting to explore.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Mahler 5


Great choice!!!!!


----------



## Ariasexta

Heinrich Pfender (c1590-c1630): Liber IV Motectorum, Psalmen, Canzonen.

Note: An forgotten master from the princely court of Lamberg of the first half of 17th century, by 1618 he went to Wurzburg to serve Johann Von Aschhausen untill his death in 1630s. His was valued by Archduke Ferdinand of Graz(1578-1637, the future Emperor Ferdinand II of Holy Roman Empire) who appointed him to become a court organist around 1615. And Emperor Ferdinand II was profoundly musically educated he brought with him Giovanni Valentini(1583-1649) to Graz in 1615 and then Vienna in 1619 who influenced the whole south German Organ School with many brilliant students like Johann Caspar Kerll(1627-1694). We can see that Heinrich Pfender faded into obscurity for unjust reasons, not only he was historically prominent, also his musical output is very important in terms of quality and quantity that survived. He probably died during the Swedish Intervention around 1630s.








Orlando di Lasso(1532-1594): Deutsche Lieder

All performed by Musica Canterey Bamberg, direction: Gerhard Weinzierl


----------



## Blancrocher

Szymanowski: Symphonies 3 & 4 (Stryja)


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach The English Suites,I bought them ridiculous cheap,3 euro's. Brilliant cd's are in not in great demand in my country, people like to pay more for the original edition.


----------



## josecamoessilva

Browsing this thread is dangerous to my wallet.

But, being the big spender that I am, I have sorta-recently acquired my 6th (or 7th if I count a personal recording of an amateur choir where a few friends sing) Fauré Requiem:









Yes, I got the plastic disc and all (this pricing makes no sense, disc includes the MP3 but is cheaper than just the MP3), for less than the price of a Toblerone! And Toblerones now have less chocolate, so...

And I really question the wisdom of promoting Garth Brooks in this context... 

(Must leave thread before I accidentally buy more music.)


----------



## Pugg

josecamoessilva said:


> Browsing this thread is dangerous to my wallet.
> 
> But, being the big spender that I am, I have sorta-recently acquired my 6th (or 7th if I count a personal recording of an amateur choir where a few friends sing) Fauré Requiem:
> 
> View attachment 90730
> 
> 
> Yes, I got the plastic disc and all (this pricing makes no sense, disc includes the MP3 but is cheaper than just the MP3), for less than the price of a Toblerone! And Toblerones now have less chocolate, so...
> 
> (Must leave thread before I accidentally buy more music.)


Not only yours, believe me.


----------



## Judith

Just ordered another Brahms cycle so I can have the Tragic and Academic overtures.
This time by Philadelphia Orchestra - Riccardo Muti and
Dvorak symphonies 8 & 9 Stautskepelle Dresden - James Levine.

Classical Music is costing me a fortune lol


----------



## Alfacharger

I picked these two Cds yesterday The Bruckner Fourth is quite different from the 1880 version.










This CD features Bruckner's Overture in G Minor, Schumann's transcription of his Cello Concerto for Violin and Spohr's Third Symphony.


----------



## Guest

Very happy again.....:tiphat:


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Just got these:









Pro Organico - Organ works by Praetorius played by Jean-Charles Ablitzer.
Played on the 1621 Scherer family organ in Tangermunde.
As soon as I heard the first strains of the opening "O lux beata trinitas," I knew that I loved this disc. It was so beautifully comforting and gentle....
The rest of the disc didn't disappoint either - some of the chorale fantasies are simply magnificent!

Continuing my love affair with the alpha label...









Biber's Rosary sonatas, with Pierot on violin, Muller on gamba, Montelihet on theorobo, and Gieger on claviorganum.
Another very inventive recording of the Rosary sonatas, starring a claviorganum (combined organ-harpsichord: we can even hear a bit of the raspy reed stop at the end of the "crucufixion!") and also plenty of improvisations in the throughbass!

At last









I haven't started listening to this one, but I am familiar with Valls' mass, with it's notorious dissonances that rocked the musical world in 18th century Europe.


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Guest

Great albums,Beethoven,I look forward to this set,and the Bartok,I think it is an essential.
Mompou will be a surprise.


----------



## JACE

Traverso,

The Bartok with Fricsay and Anda is stupendous. I picked it up recently myself. 

Please be sure to share your impressions of Backhaus' LvB recordings after you've had some time to get to know them.


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> Traverso,
> 
> The Bartok with Fricsay and Anda is stupendous. I picked it up recently myself.
> 
> Please be sure to share your impressions of Backhaus' LvB recordings after you've had some time to get to know them.


I am also very curious .


----------



## Guest

Surely I will do that I heard short fragments and I think that the Amazon reviewer is right not to choose this set as your one and only set.
I have Ashkenazy,Gilels,Brendel,his last one, and I think that Backhaus has a way to play these sonatas I was not enthousiast about in the past.I have the feeling that this set will give me much satisfaction but time will tell.I have to wait a week or so.I did my purchase by dodax21.53 euros shipment included.


----------



## Pugg

​
Out January 7th .


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck,I have no rest,can't sleep,so I decided to purchase this box as well.The music is so inviting and I am so receptive for it that I could not do otherwise.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Blancrocher

Ralph Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet, String Quartets 1 & 2 (Maggini)


----------



## josecamoessilva

Probably the last purchases for the year (yeah, right):









(These are, as they say, "priced to move.")


----------



## Pugg

josecamoessilva said:


> Probably the last purchases for the year (yeah, right):
> 
> View attachment 90843
> 
> 
> (These are, as they say, "priced to move.")


Don't you love those guilty pleasures?


----------



## Pugg

​
Gustavo Dudamel conducts Beethoven & Mussorgsky
For only €7,00


----------



## Guest

A nice box,I did purchase this box primarily for the Chrismas oratorio.


----------



## premont

Traverso said:


> Sweelinck,I have no rest,can't sleep,so I decided to purchase this box as well.The music is so inviting and I am so receptive for it that I could not do otherwise.


You did well


----------



## hpowders

Liszt Piano Sonata in B minor performed by Stephen Hough.

The big surprise for me was discovering a piece I had never heard before, Liszt's Ballade No. 2 in B minor; a work on the same high level as the piano sonata.


----------



## opus55

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## Guest

premont said:


> You did well


Thank you kindly,do you know this box? I like the music of Sweelinck very much so I purchased the blue box to.


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Three Piano Trios: Shaham Trio vs. Trio Testore

I'm testing two Fanfare reviewers against each other.

My favorite sport: comparative listening. 

Each reviewer loves and hates the opposite recording. Soooo perfect!!


----------



## Pugg

​
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition


----------



## starthrower




----------



## SixFootScowl

$1 at Dearborn Music today:








Music Clips: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00000613V


----------



## Five and Dime

Ondine has just released this in recognition of Finland's 100th birthday next year.









5 discs - 2 orchestral, 1 concertos, 1 orchestral songs, 1 chamber music.

So far I've only sampled, but it sounds great!


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> View attachment 90857
> View attachment 90856
> 
> 
> Brahms Three Piano Trios: Shaham Trio vs. Trio Testore
> 
> I'm testing two Fanfare reviewers against each other.
> 
> My favorite sport: comparative listening.
> 
> Each reviewer loves and hates the opposite recording. Soooo perfect!!


Comparative listening is a fun sport! Have you chosen the winner yet?


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Comparative listening is a fun sport! Have you chosen the winner yet?


I haven't received either of them yet.

The terrific thing is one reviewer hated the Shaham Trio's performances and recommended the Trio Testore. The other critic hated the Trio Testore and recommended the Shaham Trio.

It's a perfect experiment. I pretty much know which reviewer will be more in sync with my preferences. I've had "trouble" with one of the reviewer's choices, going back a few years. But this will be fun!


----------



## premont

Traverso said:


> Thank you kindly,do you know this box? I like the music of Sweelinck very much so I purchased the blue box to.


Got it some months ago, - have not yet listened much to it, thanks to much else to listen to, among others (what concerns Sweelinck) the blue box and Berbens box.


----------



## JACE

Sunnyside is having a sale, so I ordered these two 2016 releases:









*Steve Kuhn Trio - At This Time. . . *
with Steve Swallow & Joey Baron









*Edward Simon - Latin American Songbook*
with Joe Martin & Adam Cruz

Both are jazz trios. Not classical -- just great MUSIC.


----------



## Heliogabo

JACE said:


> Sunnyside is having a sale, so I ordered these two 2016 releases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Steve Kuhn Trio - At This Time. . . *
> with Steve Swallow & Joey Baron
> 
> Both are jazz trios. Not classical -- just great MUSIC.


I didn't aware of this Kuhn's album!
Such a powerful trio.
Thanks, I'll search for it.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

premont said:


> Got it some months ago, - have not yet listened much to it, thanks to much else to listen to, among others (what concerns Sweelinck) the blue box and Berbens box.


How is the Berben box? As for now, it looks more attractive to me than the blue box.


----------



## premont

bioluminescentsquid said:


> How is the Berben box? As for now, it looks more attractive to me than the blue box.


I percieve Berben's Sweelinck as being austere and serious bordering the aloft , and there is a certain lack of humanity. He may therefore become tiring listening in overdose.


----------



## Guest

Hopefully I will recieve the so called "blue box" in my letterbox tomorrow.It is a pity that the Berben box is a bit of a disappointment.
I purchased this box in order to know the music of Sweelinck better,different musicians and organs.
I managed to purchase a new copie for a reasonable price.


----------



## premont

Traverso said:


> Hopefully I will recieve the so called "blue box" in my letterbox tomorrow.*It is a pity that the Berben box is a bit of a disappointment.
> *


This is just my opinion. Others may like Berben better. It depends upon how "strict" you find Sweelinks style.

Another Sweelinck performer, who's austerity turns me a bit off, is Masaaki Suzuki.


----------



## starthrower

Looking around for some Scarlatti, I found this great 5 disc set for 12 dollars and change. Each disc features a different soloist including harpsichord, piano, guitar, harp, and accordion.


----------



## Judith

Clarinet Concertos
Michael Collins
Russian National Orchestra
Conducted by Mikhail Pletnev

I have heard a few Clarinetists on the radio but Michael stands out for me. Love his interpretation of second movement of Mozart Clarinet Concerto. So smooth and sweet!


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


> Looking around for some Scarlatti, I found this great 5 disc set for 12 dollars and change. Each disc features a different soloist including harpsichord, piano, guitar, harp, and accordion.


Mixed instruments sounds very interesting!


----------



## starthrower

Pugg said:


> Mixed instruments sounds very interesting!


Yeah! I need the variety. A box set of nothing but harpsichord would be too monotonous. I don't know if I'll listen to the accordion disc all that much, but the others should be good.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Comparative listening is a fun sport! Have you chosen the winner yet?


Hi, Bettina.

Both sets of the Brahms Piano Trios will be delivered today. I will save first listenings for Wednesday afternoon when I will have my dwelling all to myself without distractions.


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


> Yeah! I need the variety. A box set of nothing but harpsichord would be too monotonous. I don't know if I'll listen to the accordion disc all that much, but the others should be good.


Please let us know what you thoughts are when they arrived.


----------



## starthrower

This long dead French woman was a fabulous pianist! I'm really looking forward to listening to all of her wonderful playing. You can find much of this on YouTube.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have finally picked up a trio of Malcolm Arnold items which have been on my wish list for some time. The book and documentary should prove interesting (the former being recommended by a fellow TC user whose username I cannot remember at present).






















​
I also picked up a pair of French discs which have been on my radar for some time. The collection of songs by Faure, featuring Janet Baker is an absolute jewel. The Saint-Saens - much like the Malcolm Arnold recordings have not yet arrived.












​


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My final two purchases are of a more Germanic nature with the earlier recordings of Elisabeth Schwarzkopf and Manfred Honk's recent release of suite featuring what is to me an interesting suite from Richard Strauss' Elektra.











​


----------



## JACE

I found this budget Beethoven set on ebay (brand new) for $5 + shipping:



















What caught my eye is the Solti/CSO LvB 9. I've heard good things about it, so I wanted to give it a try. Plus, the set includes a selection of "hit" sonatas from Arrau and Szeryng's VC with Haitink.


----------



## starthrower

^^^
I bought the Brahms edition from inportcds for 8 dollars.


----------



## JACE

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> I bought the Brahms edition from inportcds for 8 dollars.


Yeah, that one has been tempting me too!


----------



## JACE

AClockworkOrange said:


> I also picked up a pair of French discs which have been on my radar for some time. The collection of songs by Faure, featuring Janet Baker is an absolute jewel.
> 
> View attachment 90919


I bet that is wonderful. I've been wanting to explore Faure's songs, but I wasn't sure where to begin.

Thanks for the recommendation, ACO. I'm adding this to my list.


----------



## starthrower

JACE said:


> Yeah, that one has been tempting me too!


Great little set for the money! Top flight soloists and orchestras.


----------



## Guest

Baker is off course very good,but this dutch nightingale?



JACE said:


> I bet that is wonderful. I've been wanting to explore Faure's songs, but I wasn't sure where to begin.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation, ACO. I'm adding this to my list.


----------



## JACE

Ameling and Baker are two of my favorites. How could I go wrong with _either_!?!?! Thanks for the recommendation, Traverso!

. . . My wallet is screaming, but my ears are happy.


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> Ameling and Baker are two of my favorites. How could I go wrong with _either_!?!?! Thanks for the recommendation, Traverso!
> 
> . . . My wallet is screaming, but my ears are happy.


The Brilliant edition should be not so expensive.(4cd)


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> The Brilliant edition should be not so expensive.(4cd)


Money is no object for good music...
( I keep telling that myself)


----------



## starthrower

Used copy for 2.50


----------



## JACE

I found six CD bargains ($1 each!) from a lunchtime Salvation Army run:









*Mozart: Violin Ctos. Nos. 3 & 5 / Perlman, Levine, VPO (DG)*









*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 26 "Coronation"; Rondo in D Major, K.382; Rondo in A Major, K.386 / Perahia, English Chamber O (Columbia Masterworks)*









*Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 21 - 25 / Krips, RCOA (Philips)*


----------



## JACE

The rest:









*Bach: St. Matthew's Passion / Koopman, Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra, et al (Erato)*









*Bach: The Goldberg Variations / Feltsman (MHS)*









*Handel: Water Music / Pinnock, The English Concert (Archiv)*


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Bought that Handel CD about 30-32 years ago!


----------



## bharbeke

JACE said:


> I found six CD bargains ($1 each!) from a lunchtime Salvation Army run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mozart: Violin Ctos. Nos. 3 & 5 / Perlman, Levine, VPO (DG)*


That cycle must have gone out of favor because I got a CD of violin concertos 2 and 4 at my local used bookstore.


----------



## JACE

bharbeke said:


> That cycle must have gone out of favor because I got a CD of violin concertos 2 and 4 at my local used bookstore.


Possibly.

I would guess that it just sold like hotcakes back in the day. So there's (relatively) lots of 'em floating around.


----------



## Pugg

You can get the whole set ( new) for under €10.00 but not as cheap as Jace found them.


----------



## Guest

It seems to be sold out by a few sellers.Just purchased this one on ebay.


----------



## starthrower

Piano Quintets 1&2










Schumann 200th Anniversary Edition 4 CD
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Warner+Classics/6090372



















Christmas gift from my sister.


----------



## Radames

Interesting stuff. Belorussian composer. Found it in a used shop in Montreal. Took a chance on it. The overture very reminiscent of the Shostakovitch Festive Overture.


----------



## JohnD

JACE said:


> I found six CD bargains ($1 each!) from a lunchtime Salvation Army run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 26 "Coronation"; Rondo in D Major, K.382; Rondo in A Major, K.386 / Perahia, English Chamber O (Columbia Masterworks)*


Early Perahia! Check out that hair!


----------



## gHeadphone

60 little babies here for me, I'm already halfway into Beethoven 9 with Fritz Reiner and the CSO


----------



## Casebearer

Just bought the 17 cd-box Messiaen Edition Vol.1 (Brilliant Classics 2008) containing 8 cd's with his complete organ works, 6 cd's with his complete piano works and 2 cd's with the complete songs. Performed by Willem Tanke (orgel), Peter Hill (piano), Ingrid Kappelle & Hakon Austbo (songs).


----------



## Guest

Willem Tanke (organ), & Hakon Austbo piano is realy beautiful.I think I prefer the Tanke above the recordings with Latry,the latter is more overwhelming but I guess that Tanke is more in the spirit wich Messiaen had in mind.


----------



## Pugg

gHeadphone said:


> 60 little babies here for me, I'm already halfway into Beethoven 9 with Fritz Reiner and the CSO
> 
> View attachment 91050


I am sure you going to like it,wonderful box .


----------



## gHeadphone

Thanks Pugg, ill be busy for a while. Im here with my 2 year old son, just played him Carnival of the Animals, we are onto the Young Persons Guide to the orchestra now, never to early to start!!



Pugg said:


> I am sure you going to like it,wonderful box .


----------



## Judith

Haven't bought it yet as not released till New Year but going to pre-order
Boris Giltburg
Shostakovich Piano Concertos 1 & 2
RLPO conducted by Vasily Petrenko 

Saw them perform the second live last year and met Boris in interval. He was really nice!


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Haven't bought it yet as not released till New Year but going to pre-order
> Boris Giltburg
> Shostakovich Piano Concertos 1 & 2
> RLPO conducted by Vasily Petrenko
> 
> Saw them perform the second live last year and met Boris in interval. He was really nice!


I ordered that one already it's pre sale at Presto.


----------



## Guest

I look very forward for these cd's


----------



## Heliogabo

Traverso said:


> I look very forward for these cd's


I purchased it recently but haven´t heard it, how do you like it?


----------



## Guest

Heliogabo said:


> I purchased it recently but haven´t heard it, how do you like it?


I hope to listen to it in a few days.I will have it probably next thursday.:tiphat:


----------



## Heliogabo

sorry, wrong thread


----------



## Nycosim

Looking forward to this box!


----------



## Guest

A very fine disc


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> A very fine disc


Looking for this one for ages, very expensive....


----------



## Rach Man

Pugg said:


> Looking for this one for ages, very expensive....


I don't know if Amazon.com is different in The Netherlands as opposed to in the USA. But here is a link for the disc that you thought was expensive.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000I2ISNG?m=A14RPZU7YCX2V&ref_=v_sp_detail_page

The price is $16.95 (US dollars). But, if you are like me and don't mind buying used CDs, there is a like new CD for $11.98 + $3.99 shipping (US dollars). (I buy Like New or Very Good used CDs all of the time with no problems at all.)

I buy from Zoverstocks, in England, a lot and their shipping is still $3.99 to send a disc to USA. So you might be able to get this CD for under $20 (US dollars).


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Looking for this one for ages, very expensive....


5 euro's new and sealed .


----------



## Rach Man

I've been on a buying spree. This is not for Christmas, but just to buy (although my wife gave me a $100 Amazon gift card, so I can continue my purchases.).

These I bought from Amazon:


































Most of these I bought used and they are perfect.


----------



## Rach Man

I also bought this box set on eBay and used a Make an Offer to the seller to get a very good buy.


----------



## Guest

Many very beautiful recordings in this box.


----------



## Pugg

Rach Man said:


> I don't know if Amazon.com is different in The Netherlands as opposed to in the USA. But here is a link for the disc that you thought was expensive.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000I2ISNG?m=A14RPZU7YCX2V&ref_=v_sp_detail_page
> 
> The price is $16.95 (US dollars). But, if you are like me and don't mind buying used CDs, there is a like new CD for $11.98 + $3.99 shipping (US dollars). (I buy Like New or Very Good used CDs all of the time with no problems at all.)
> 
> I buy from Zoverstocks, in England, a lot and their shipping is still $3.99 to send a disc to USA. So you might be able to get this CD for under $20 (US dollars).


Thank you ever so much for your answer, alas the shipping coast to my country is never 3.99 US dollars.
More like €15,99 and besides that, this particular vendor don't ship to my country as well, al lots of them with cheap prices don't do.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

Demessieux very difficult to find and thats why I downloaded these two CD's after a long search.I found also a DVD with a French organ player but I prefer to listen without images who distracts me.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Thank you ever so much for your answer, alas the shipping coast to my country is never 3.99 US dollars.
> More like €15,99 and besides that, this particular vendor don't ship to my country as well, al lots of them with cheap prices don't do.


I'm skeptical, but Arkiv Music is showing it "in stock" @ 12.99 USD (with usually reasonable postage). 

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=144209


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Nycosim

My first Sokolov recording, hope to see him performing live in the future!


----------



## Casebearer

Today I bought a 3 cd-set with the complete recording of Années de Pèlerinage (Pilgrimage Years or Years of Wandering) composed by Ferenc Liszt and played by Lazar Berman on the piano (Deutsche Grammophon, 2002). The original recording was made in 1977.


----------



## Casebearer

And then I bought Philip Glass Etudes for Piano Vol 1 Nos 1-10 played by Bojan Gorisek on the piano.


----------



## Guest

Hugo Wolf


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ Oh yes, I love those! Have a lot of fun!


----------



## JACE

Casebearer said:


> Today I bought a 3 cd-set with the complete recording of Années de Pèlerinage (Pilgrimage Years or Years of Wandering) composed by Ferenc Liszt and played by Lazar Berman on the piano (Deutsche Grammophon, 2002). The original recording was made in 1977.
> 
> View attachment 91133


Superb Liszt playing!!!


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> ^ Oh yes, I love those! Have a lot of fun!


Herzlichen dank gnädige frau.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Cesar Franck


----------



## tortkis

Traverso said:


> Hopefully I will recieve the so called "blue box" in my letterbox tomorrow.It is a pity that the Berben box is a bit of a disappointment.
> I purchased this box in order to know the music of Sweelinck better,different musicians and organs.
> I managed to purchase a new copie for a reasonable price.


I had been thinking of purchasing this or the Glossa box and finally ordered the NM set because of good reviews here. Also ordered Victoria: Sacred Works - Ensemble Plus Ultra / Michael Noone (Archiv).


----------



## Judith

Just ordered Tchaikovsky The Three Piano Concertos

Stephen Hough
The Minnesota Orchestra
Osmo Vanska Conductor

Although I recently bought 1 & 2 performed by Simon Trpceski and RLPO, Stephen is another musician that I'm addicted to lol.


----------



## Guest

tortkis said:


> I had been thinking of purchasing this or the Glossa box and finally ordered the NM set because of good reviews here. Also ordered Victoria: Sacred Works - Ensemble Plus Ultra / Michael Noone (Archiv).


I look forward to your comments on the Sweelinck box,the Glossa box also very very fine .:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

wrong thread sorry.


----------



## Blancrocher

Schnittke: Works for Piano & Cello (David Geringas/Tatjana Schatz), String Quartets 1, 3, and 4 (Kapralova); Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra & Symphony 3 (Barenboim)


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Love those two Lutoslawski works. I just listened to them on the Philips duo set conducted by the composer.


----------



## Blancrocher

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> Love those two Lutoslawski works. I just listened to them on the Philips duo set conducted by the composer.


That's a great set as well.


----------



## Guest

A lot of American classics in one purchase.


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Andolink




----------



## SixFootScowl

EDIT: I could not find an image of mine. There are several editions, one even with a DVD. Mine is the 2-CD set that has three bonus tracks for a total of 100 minutes, and a 100 page illustrated castrato dictionary, from where I found out that Joseph Haydn was nearly castrated at the age of eight , but for his father's intervention.


----------



## JACE

On Saturday, I found a few *J.S. Bach* gems in a local record store:









*The French Suites, etc. / Glenn Gould (Sony)*
I know Gould's WTC and his first recording of the Goldberg Variations. Neither are my favorite, but I thought I'd give him another try with the French Suites.









*The Six Suites for Cello / Pierre Fournier (DG)*
I haven't had a chance to give this a close listen yet. But I know that Fournier's set is highly regarded by many listeners.









*Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin / Nathan Milstein (DG)*
I've always wanted to hear Milstein's take on these masterworks, but I've never gotten around to hearing them. Now I will. 

I also found this jazz CD:









*Joey Calderazzo - Going Home (Sunnyside)*
with Orlando le Fleming (b) and Adam Cruz (d); Branford Marsalis (ts) sits in on one track


----------



## starthrower

Scarfed up some Brilliant Classics bargains.





































Both operas conducted by Herbert Kegel


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some baroque to weigh up for the heavy metal I ordered yesterday.
Telemann solo violin fantasias with Fabio Biondi and Albinoni with Locatelli Trio


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rachmaninov:*

Preludes Op. 23 Nos. 1-10 (complete)
Preludes Op. 32 Nos. 1-13 (complete)

Yara Bernette (piano)


----------



## DavidA

Eugene Istomin - the solo and concerto recordings.

Valuable collection by very underrated pianist. Contains the best Beethoven Triple Concerto ever!


----------



## Vaneyes

Nycosim said:


> View attachment 91125
> 
> 
> My first Sokolov recording, *hope to see him performing live in the future!*


Brussels, March 4.

http://www.grigory-sokolov.com/concerts

North America audiences, as usual, can forgetaboutit (2008 article).

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/17/arts/music/17grig.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> Schnittke: Works for Piano & Cello (David Geringas/Tatjana Schatz), String Quartets 1, 3, and 4 (Kapralova); Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra & Symphony 3 (Barenboim)


Excellent choices as usual, Blanc. :tiphat:

Another for consideration, Schnittke "Suite", Cello & Piano arrangement by Shafran.










Related:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2004/Oct04/Russian_cello.htm


----------



## Blancrocher

Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice (Jacobs)


----------



## Ondine

A Multitud of Angels
Keith Jarret solo concerts at Modena, Ferrara, Torino and Genova.
Box Set
ECM


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Rachmaninov:*
> 
> Preludes Op. 23 Nos. 1-10 (complete)
> Preludes Op. 32 Nos. 1-13 (complete)
> 
> Yara Bernette (piano)


I knew this would caught your eye Jace!!


----------



## Guest

Josquin Desprez :angel:


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> I knew this would caught your eye Jace!!




I'm not familiar with Yara Bernette. How would you describe her playing?


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> I'm not familiar with Yara Bernette. How would you describe her playing?


My granddad swore buy this recording, so I grew up with it, I do like Askenazy also very much but this has a tyny bit more romance in it. 
You can find small clips : 
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/search.php?searchString=Yara+Bernette


----------



## Pugg

Yara Bernette/ Rachmaninov.


----------



## Guest

I have many recordings with the Tallis Scholars but it is good to listen to various ensembles as this one and the Clerk's group


----------



## tdc

Just picked these up:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A new discovery for me is Dvorak's opera Rusalka. As it is coming to the local cinema next month I decided to have a look on YouTube which certainly piqued my interest.

Ahead of going to the cinema, I picked the following CD & Blu Ray up to familiarise myself with the opera.

Sir Charles Mackerras rarely disappoints, least of all with the Czech Philharmonic in Czech repertoire and Renee Fleming in the lead role was also an attraction. Samples online sound fantastic so I eagerly await the CD arriving.

The latest MET Blu Ray again features Fleming. I was close to choosing the Kristine Opolais Blu Ray production but in the end opted for the MET. I may get this production next month - I enjoyed Opolais in the MET's Butterfly production screened last year and she is in the lead role at this years screening of Rusalka. This should more than keep me going in the meantime however.


----------



## JACE

Pugg said:


> Yara Bernette/ Rachmaninov.


Really enjoying this, Pugg! Thanks for sharing.

Bernette's playing is very dramatic -- but not at all "over the top." A fine line.

I'm adding it to my list.


----------



## Pugg

AClockworkOrange said:


> A new discovery for me is Dvorak's opera Rusalka. As it is coming to the local cinema next month I decided to have a look on YouTube which certainly piqued my interest.
> 
> Ahead of going to the cinema, I picked the following CD & Blu Ray up to familiarise myself with the opera.
> 
> Sir Charles Mackerras rarely disappoints, least of all with the Czech Philharmonic in Czech repertoire and Renee Fleming in the lead role was also an attraction. Samples online sound fantastic so I eagerly await the CD arriving.
> 
> The latest MET Blu Ray again features Fleming. I was close to choosing the Kristine Opolais Blu Ray production but in the end opted for the MET. I may get this production next month - I enjoyed Opolais in the MET's Butterfly production screened last year and she is in the lead role at this years screening of Rusalka. This should more than keep me going in the meantime however.
> 
> View attachment 91419
> 
> View attachment 91420


Keeping in mind that there are several years between the CD and DVD recording, Fleming still holds the crown.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Pugg said:


> Keeping in mind that there are several years between the CD and DVD recording, Fleming still holds the crown.


From what I have read, Rusalka is one of her signature roles. I am really looking forward to watching and listening to these when they finally arrive.


----------



## Guest

Two Italian composers Locatelli and Frescobaldi


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Judith

Just ordered 

Sibelius
Symphony no 1 with Karelia Suite,Swan of Tuonela and Finlandia

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Alexander Gibson

Ashamed to say even though already got the cycle, I have only Finlandia and Karelia Suite on cassette and wanted them on CD


----------



## Pugg

​Thanks to Jace. :tiphat:


----------



## JACE

I just found these 3 LPs in a local record store -- 1 classical, 2 jazz:









*Janet Baker with Boult & the LPO performing Brahms, Wagner & Strauss (Angel/EMI)*
Somehow I've missed this 'til now. I'm particularly looking forward to hearing Baker sing the Alto Rhapsody.









*Kenny Wheeler - Around 6 (ECM)*
Still-sealed.  With a fantastic line-up that includes the wonderful French bassist Jean-François Jenny-Clark.









*Steve Kuhn Trio - Life's Magic (Blackhawk)*
I already know this music; it's some of Kuhn's best. But I only have it as a download. I couldn't resist because the LP is in _pristine_ condition -- and Blackhawk LPs are heavy vinyl and sound GOOD. I love that cover image too.


----------



## Blancrocher

Arnold: Symphonies 3 & 4 (Hickox); Tippett: Symphony 4, Fantasias on Handel & Corelli (Hickox); Elgar: Violin Concerto (Kennedy/Handley)


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Casebearer

starthrower said:


> Scarfed up some Brilliant Classics bargains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both operas conducted by Herbert Kegel


Apart from Parsifal, which I somehow knew you'd like (as I do), Wozzeck is 'one of the great' operas in my book (another one is Bluebeards Castle). These are operas that to me seem to touch emotions that go much deeper and are more profound than many other operas.


----------



## Guest

This Scarlatti box ,a nice edition and new .

















This Leonhardt cd is very hard to find and expensive,glad to have it.


----------



## Baregrass

I have been away a long time. Busy doing other things including playing a lot of music.

Christmas Presents!

New LP's






​
This one is a 2 LP set






​
Both good recordings. The 9th Symphony was recorded in 1954, 3 months before Furtwangler's death.


----------



## Five and Dime

Mozart: The Weber Sisters
Sabine Devieilhe
Erato


----------



## Ariasexta

Johann Caspar Ferdinand Fischer(1656-1746) Sacred music from the Prague Archives of the Knights of Cross.
Musica Florea, direction: Marek Stryncl Label: Supraphon

Beautiful music, good sound quality, excellent choir.








Henry Madin(1690-1749) Les petits motets,

Le Concert Lorrain, Direction: Anne-Catherine Bucher. Label:K617

These are very conservative early 18th century french motets, sound like late 17th century music from south Germany with daring french air style. The outcome is unique and beautiful. The recording is Awarded Diapason d`Or. Recommended to all.


----------



## Guest

lorgue-francais-andre-isoir


----------



## hpowders

Brahms The Two String Sextets
The Nash Ensemble

Looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> This Scarlatti box ,a nice edition and new .


This such a fine set Traverso, love it!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## senza sordino

I purchased a few non musical items on Amazonia, and I saw that this Villa Lobos had decreased in price from when I first spotted it some months ago. So I added this to my non musical purchase

Complete Choros and Bachianas Brasileiras and complete solo guitar music
7 CDs
View attachment 91554


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*J.S. Bach: The French Suites
Murray Perahia
*
I saw one last copy in my local high street music shop and seized upon it.

I saw this once previously and hesitated - a fatal mistake as it turned out because upon deciding to buy it, it been sold. That tends to be the case doesn't it? Needless to say, I learned my lesson.

Listening to the conclusion of the Second Suite from this set for the first time, the combination of musicianship and careful recording makes for compelling listening. It has a distinct feel which for want of a better term is the difference between good and excellent.

I may have explore more of Perahia's Bach in the future.


----------



## 433

I got some Mozart Piano Concertos, a recording I didn't have of Wagner's Die Walkerie and Ligeti's Etudes at a record/CD store yesterday, they sound great .


----------



## Guest

I think this is a great set of recordings of the organ works.What a treasure to be able to listen when you like it.:angel:


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


>


Very wise decision, you will love this.


----------



## Five and Dime

senza sordino said:


> Complete Choros and Bachianas Brasileiras and complete solo guitar music
> 7 CDs
> View attachment 91554


One of my all-time favorite classical music purchases.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## starthrower

Pugg said:


> Very wise decision, you will love this.


I almost went for the Janowski, because the sound is really good. But I think I made the right decision going with the Solti, even if he's hard to keep up with. It's a better introductory box all around than the bare bones Sony set.


----------



## Judith

Boris Gilburg
Schumann Piano Concertos 1 & 2

RLPO Vasily Petrenko 

Saw 2nd performed live by Boris and Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
Rachmaninov: Etudes-Tableaux op.39 - Variations on a theme of Corelli op. 42
Alexander Romanovsky (Artist)


----------



## starthrower

I was going to wait until next year to buy this set, but Amazon UK has a great price at 16 pounds, so I pounced!


----------



## JACE

starthrower said:


> I was going to wait until next year to buy this set, but Amazon UK has a great price at 16 pounds, so I pounced!


A great purchase. I don't have/know all of Lenny's Mahler on DG -- but I can say that his First, Second, Fifth, Sixth, and Ninth are all TOP SHELF in my book.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A pair of purchases by Bohuslav Martinu:

- *The Symphonies - Bryden Thomson & the Royal Scottish National Orchestra 
- The Cello Concertos - Raphael Wallfisch, Jiri Belohlavek & the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra *

Thomson's recordings of the Symphonies were straightforward as a companion to the Belohlavek/BBC recording thanks to them being on YouTube. His performances of Bax also kept him on my radar.

The Cello Concertos were chosen based on:
a) Having and enjoying a number of Raphael Wallfisch.
b) Belohlavek's performances in the Symphonies.


----------



## Janspe

Finally, _finally_ acquired this gem to my CD collection:









I've heard the recordings many times on Spotify, and it's basically my go-to Prokofiev piano concerto set. Fantastic playing by the young Ashkenazy, and the LSO sounds beautiful under Previn's direction. Recommended, although I think many users here are already familiar with this classic.

In addition, I also bought the symphonies *5 & 9* and *11* by Shostakovich, played by the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra and conducted by Vasily Petrenko - meaning that I now have the full set, hooray!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dearborn Music today 20% off sale:









This one from the dollar box so was only 80 cents :lol: I only see one of these listed online at Amazon for about $104!  Maybe I should sell my copy? So "rare" this is the only photo that came up online. Reverse side says Karin Ott, Sopran, sings Virtuose Konzertarien und Arien aus unbekannten Opern--whatever that is? Orchestra della Radiotelevisione della Svizzera Italiana. Leitung: Marc Andreae.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Sonata

Janspe said:


> Finally, _finally_ acquired this gem to my CD collection:
> 
> View attachment 91616
> 
> 
> I've heard the recordings many times on Spotify, and it's basically my go-to Prokofiev piano concerto set. Fantastic playing by the young Ashkenazy, and the LSO sounds beautiful under Previn's direction. Recommended, although I think many users here are already familiar with this classic.
> 
> In addition, I also bought the symphonies *5 & 9* and *11* by Shostakovich, played by the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra and conducted by Vasily Petrenko - meaning that I now have the full set, hooray!


Excellent decision!


----------



## Alfacharger

Purchased some Danish today!


----------



## starthrower

Giving this a try. Got it for .34 cents! The sound and tempos are to my liking.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*A recent order...*

After acquiring and really enjoying *Murray Perahia's* DG Debut of JS Bach's French Suites,I decided to explore his musicianship further with recordings from two standout composers in this style - _*Mendelssohn and Brahms*_.

The Mendelssohn also includes some transcriptions of JS Bach which is a nice bonus to the Lieder Ohne Worte selections.

The Brahms is as equally satisfying. I will definitely pick up further recordings from Perahia in due course.












​
I then continued my spiral into Martinu's music which has really gripped my attention.

I love Chamber Music, especially _*String Quartets*_ and Ensembles with Piano (more on this with my next order) so when I spotted a complete cycle by the *Panocha Quartet*, whose recordings of Dvorak are superb was available, I knew I had to pick it up.

The recordings of _*Spalicek*_ and _*3 Fragments from Juliette*_ were the result of online samples and YouTube. With Belohlavek guiding the former and Mackerras guiding the latter, I am really happy with my choices.


















​


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*My current order...*

My current order is again centred on Martinu. Between what I had on CD and online listening I have really become hooked on his music.

The first part of my order continues with Chamber Music - this time featuring a) Piano Trios, b) Piano Quintets and C) the wonderful Viola. The latter features an Orchestral Rhapsody, a Sonata for Viola & Piano and a pair of works for Viola/Violin duet.


















​
The final part of my order returns to Concerto based works for the Piano and Violin, with a doubling up of the Viola Rhapsody, which isn't a bad thing. These were chosen based on a combination of the performers and listening to samples. 











​
To say I eagerly await the arrival of this order would be an understatement. Martinu is on course to take a spot in my Top 10 Composers list, producing such works across different ensembles.

These represent my final purchases for at least the next Month (no bad thing given the quantity of music to enjoy).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Uh oh...Had to order some cd's. Found out about the leonore piano trio and had to buy 3 albums. Arensky & Lalo on the way and preordered Taneyev/Rimsky-Korsakov. I love pianotrios


----------



## Sonata

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Uh oh...Had to order some cd's. Found out about the leonore piano trio and had to buy 3 albums. Arensky & Lalo on the way and preordered Taneyev/Rimsky-Korsakov. *I love pianotrios *


*
*

Yes, piano trios are a very satisfying genre


----------



## Guest

Sweelinck

I just purchased the complete works of J.P.Sweelinck and I am very excited.I just had a very pleasant conversation (telephone) with Harry van der Kamp the driving force behind this project.
At last I am now able the listen to the most important composer of my country,I am overjoyed.:angel:


























Harry van der Kamp and the Queen


----------



## starthrower

I'm gearing up for GG Bach-a-thon! I've got 3 sets on the way. After 35 years I figured I should get familiar with the baroque keyboard masterworks.


----------



## Guest

Taverner I am a great admiror of Andrew Parrott and this one makes me happy before I even heard it.


----------



## millionrainbows

Got it used through the mail…the mastering is really good. I just finished the sixth.


----------



## millionrainbows

Also, this arrived in the mail. It's kept me fascinated for several days now...


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> A very fine disc


Found one for €8.45 delivered.


----------



## senza sordino

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Uh oh...Had to order some cd's. Found out about the leonore piano trio and had to buy 3 albums. Arensky & Lalo on the way and preordered Taneyev/Rimsky-Korsakov. I love pianotrios


I saw the Tanayev/RK disk is soon to be released. I really like both of these pieces, and I don't have either on CD. This CD will be on my wish list. Have you been following our TC recommended list of Piano Trios? We now have a top 90 and we will soon have 125 pieces on the completed list.


----------



## Judith

Just ordered 
Cello Sonatas Martinu
Steven Isserlis and Olli Mustenon

Not come across this composer before but heard no 1 last night and loved it. Got a Shostakovich feel to it.

Was in interval of concert on Radio 3 where Steven performed Dvorak Cello Concerto with the BBC Symphony Orchestra! The whole concert was wonderful!


----------



## Andolink

Downloaded the flac files of this brand new release this morning and am loving it!


----------



## Pugg

Andolink said:


> Downloaded the flac files of this brand new release this morning and am loving it!
> 
> View attachment 91911


I am very curious how you like those performers in comparison to others.


----------



## Andolink

Pugg said:


> I am very curious how you like those performers in comparison to others.


My points of comparison are two other HIP ensembles (I don't think it's fair comparing HIP with modern approaches): Quatuor Mosaïques and the Salomon Quartet. The LHQ is far superior to the Salomon's earlier (1994) recording for Hyperion which is somewhat rough around the edges and has uningratiating sound.

The LHQ is at least equal to the Quatuor Mosaïques (who were long my benchmarks in this repertoire) in Haydn interpretation. You can't fault either though their approaches are slightly different. The LHQ play with generally less vibrato and more freedom with phrasing and tempi. The Quatuor Mosaïques have a fuller, richer sound with a slightly more romantic approach and adhere more to the letter of the score.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Pugg

Andolink said:


> My points of comparison are two other HIP ensembles (I don't think it's fair comparing HIP with modern approaches): Quatuor Mosaïques and the Salomon Quartet. The LHQ is far superior to the Salomon's earlier (1994) recording for Hyperion which is somewhat rough around the edges and has uningratiating sound.
> 
> The LHQ is at least equal to the Quatuor Mosaïques (who were long my benchmarks in this repertoire) in Haydn interpretation. You can't fault either though their approaches are slightly different. The LHQ play with generally less vibrato and more freedom with phrasing and tempi. The Quatuor Mosaïques have a fuller, richer sound with a slightly more romantic approach and adhere more to the letter of the score.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thank you so much, highly appreciated.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I was somewhat naughty and picked up another trio of purchases.

*Vaclav Neumann's & the Czech Philharmonic: Martinu Symphonies. * 







*Sol Gabetta & the Berliner Philharmoniker: Elgar Cello Concerto, Martinu Cello Concerto No.1*









*Klaus Tennstedt & the London Philharmonic Orchestra: Bruckner Symphony No.8
*
Klaus Tennstedt is one of my favourite conductors and an excellent Brucknerian. I have his live recording this piece on the London Philharmonic House Label but when I spotted a used copy like new, I snapped it up. It is a jewel and less than £2 it was an excellent find.


----------



## Judith

Just ordered (expensive business lol)
Prokofiev Symphonies 1-7 Lieutenant Kije

Berliner Philharmoniker
Seiji Ozawa

Saw Lieutenant Kije performed last night and realised I didn't have a copy in my collection!


----------



## calvinpv

Just went on an unhealthy binge and got a CD for each of the following contemporary composers:
Simon Steen-Andersen
Áskell Másson
Erkki-Sven Tüür
Mathias Spahlinger
Åke Parmerud
Klaus Lang
Bent Sørensen
Hugues Dufourt
Walter Zimmermann
Hèctor Parra
Arturo Fuentes
Anders Hillborg
Alberto Posadas (2 CDs)


----------



## starthrower

Mahler 6 & 9 by Boulez.


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin: Jan Lisiecki *
And:







*Bach:Rafał Blechacz
*
Present from a very dear friend.


----------



## Judith

In Leeds, went to classical dept in hmv.

Prokofiev 
Romeo & Juliet 

Valery Gergiev 
London Symphony Orchestra 

Complement the other Prokofiev I recently ordered!


----------



## Judith

Judith said:


> In Leeds, went to classical dept in hmv.
> 
> Prokofiev
> Romeo & Juliet
> 
> Valery Gergiev
> London Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Complement the other Prokofiev I recently ordered!


Just gone back in and bought

Shostakovich 
The Complete Symphonies

RLPO
Vasily Petrenko

Saw them live last year and they were amazing!

That's it now! Skint lol!


----------



## starthrower

Can't believe Sony released this with the conductor's name spelled wrong. I would've bought the Muti or Segerstam set if they weren't 3 times as much.


----------



## Baregrass

Got this in last week for 5 and a half dollars. Beethoven's 6th. I had never run across this series of recordings before.







​
It came factory sealed and had the the booklet with a short history of Beethoven's life and with the program notes for the 6th symphony and a circular advertising the whole 24 releases in the library that Funk and Wagnalls put together. The LP was dated 1984 but the original recording date was 1966 by the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra with Sir Charles Groves conducting. Needless to say the condition is mint with one small pressing fault on side 2.


----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> Can't believe Sony released this with the conductor's name spelled wrong. I would've bought the Muti or Segerstam set if they weren't 3 times as much.


Also Known AsDimitri Kitaenko
Dmitri Kitaenko
Dmitri Kitajenko
Dmitrij Kitajenko
Dmitry Kitaenko:tiphat:


----------



## erho

starthrower said:


> Can't believe Sony released this with the conductor's name spelled wrong. I would've bought the Muti or Segerstam set if they weren't 3 times as much.


Which sets of Segerstam and Muti do you exactly mean please?


----------



## Pugg

erho said:


> Which sets of Segerstam and Muti do you exactly mean please?


Segerstam recordings are on Bis label Muti on Emi / Brilliant.


----------



## Guest

erho said:


> Which sets of Segerstam and Muti do you exactly mean please?


This is one of them.


----------



## starthrower

Pugg said:


> Segerstam recordings are on Bis label Muti on Emi / Brilliant.


Correct! The single CD by Ashkenazy and Maazel I have is very good. There's also a 3 disc set, but I decided not to duplicate the recordings I already had. I'm sure Kitajenko will be fine.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Suddenly ordered 2 new cd's since ECM isn't on spotify. So now Weinberg and Kancheli with Gidon Kremer (& Patricia Kopatchinskaja) & Kremerata Baltica...I actually already got 2 cd's in the mail today...


----------



## Vaneyes

*Schumann*: Violin Concerti, Opp. 129 (arr. violin), posth., w. Irnberger/Spirit of Europe/Sieghart (Gramola, rec.2007).


----------



## Guest

Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck The Keyboard Music 4CD Box Ton Koopman.
I purchase it now before it is gone,great music but not many admirers here on TC.


----------



## Sonata

Can you tell me more about Sweelinck traverso? I never heard of him until you started mentioning his music


----------



## Guest

Sonata said:


> Can you tell me more about Sweelinck traverso? I never heard of him until you started mentioning his music


Well,he is the finest composer of my country and when you listen to him it is evident that he lived in a time of great changes.
Renaissance-baroque and a religious revolt against the Roman church.
He succeeded his father as (city) organist of the oude kerk (old church) in Amsterdam at the age of 15.
He had many pupils who wanted to master the art of organ playing. Samuel Scheidt and Heinrich Scheidemann were his pupils and he had a great influence in what later became the northern German school of organ playing.
Besides his works for keyboard ( cembalo and organ) he composed also vocal music wich are in the style of the madrigals.
It is only recently that his complete works are now available for anyone.

http://www.entoen.nu/beeldenstorm/en


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dave Whitmore

I was in a church thrift shop today and picked up an absolute bargain! There LP boxsets and 3 lp' s all classical. I counted 34 LP's including the 3 boxers. This will keep me busy for a while!


----------



## Pugg

Dave Whitmore said:


> I was in a church thrift shop today and picked up an absolute bargain! There LP boxsets and 3 lp' s all classical. I counted 34 LP's including the 3 boxers. This will keep me busy for a while!
> View attachment 92050
> View attachment 92051
> View attachment 92052
> View attachment 92053


Enjoy it, hope the L.P.'s are in good condition.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Pugg said:


> Enjoy it, hope the L.P.'s are in good condition.


They're a bit crackly in places but so far no major issues.


----------



## Selby

I've been watching this for a couple years; I think the price found it's bottom so I decided to finally order it.


----------



## Baregrass

Dave Whitmore said:


> I was in a church thrift shop today and picked up an absolute bargain! There LP boxsets and 3 lp' s all classical. I counted 34 LP's including the 3 boxers. This will keep me busy for a while!


Looks like you hit the mother lode! Congrats. Lots of cleaning. I picked up 2 single Lp's and a 2 LP box set last month at my local St. Vincent de Paul's. After 3 rounds of cleaning they are very quiet.


----------



## Pugg

Selby said:


> I've been watching this for a couple years; I think the price found it's bottom so I decided to finally order it.


And there's me thinking that I am the only one searching for this one.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Library sale

$2 









$4


----------



## Blancrocher

Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas (Sudbin)


----------



## Pugg

Blancrocher said:


> Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas (Sudbin)


Excellent choice . :clap:


----------



## senza sordino

I just bought these two CDs today from my local classical music shop. They are new releases. I'm quite excited about these. I own none of these trios on other CDs, all five Trios are new to my collection.

Tanayev and Rimsky Korsakov Piano Trios










Babajanian, Clarke and Martin Piano Trios


----------



## Bettina

Today I went to a book sale at my local library. I found lots of nice items, including several music scores and CDs. Here's one of my finds:


----------



## Pugg

senza sordino said:


> I just bought these two CDs today from my local classical music shop. They are new releases. I'm quite excited about these. I own none of these trios on other CDs, all five Trios are new to my collection.
> 
> Tanayev and Rimsky Korsakov Piano Trios


This one triggers me also.


----------



## tdc

Picked these up today:

Bach - St. Matthew Passion (Herreweghe)









Mozart - Piano Sonatas (Alicia de Larrocha)


----------



## Pugg

​Maurice Ravel: Miroirs

Alexander Krichel

Le Tombeau de Couperin/ Gaspard de la Nuit


----------



## Judith

Have nothing composed by Khacaturian so thought I'd rectify this. 

Ordered 

Piano Concerto with Gayeneh and Masquerade Suite

Constantine Orbelian Piano
Neeme Jarvi Conductor
Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Bargee

sea pictures sung by a contralto, ( a real one )beautiful


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Three more purchases - two of which on budget range.

From Martinu, my first purchase was '*The Epic of Gilgamesh*' performed by Jiri Belohlavek & the Prague Symphony Orchestra & Philharmonic Choir with soloists. I had heard samples online and decided to pick a copy on disc and listen to the piece properly. This will be very interesting indeed.

my second purchase to feature the music of Martinu is a Naxos release including the complete ballet '*La revue de cuisine*', the Harpsichord Concerto, Chamber Music No.1 and Les Rondes performed by the Holst-Sinfinietta led by Klaus Simon whom also plays Piano while the Harpsichord is played by Robert Hill.

My third purchase is another recording of *Schubert's* *Winterreise* thanks to Herman Prey. I ordered this to supplement the performance in his EMI box set. Wolfgang Sawallisch makes an excellent accompanist.


----------



## Pugg

Bargee said:


> sea pictures sung by a contralto, ( a real one )beautiful


Who's this mysterious singer?


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


>


Good choice on the requiem starthrower, the _Agnus Dei_ is stunning.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I found three more gems at the thrift shop today!


----------



## Guest

Anton Bruckner very fine performances of these symphonies.(5,7,8 & 9)


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just made the order! I've wanted this recording for some years, but forget about it when I'm not in my renaissance mood, that happens at least once a year.


----------



## Pugg

​Just ordered this one, €9.95 shipped, got raving reviews.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


>


Good one, nice voice but not a spectacular programme.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Good one, nice voice but not a spectacular programme.


Right. Not much on CD by Bonitatibus. I bought two Baroque operas (Handel Tolomeo and Deidamia) of hers and another compilation disk. My first experience was her Barber of Seville DVD (YT Clip), which is very good.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Murray Perahia plays J.S. Bach*








This has just arrived and I have only tested the first disc of Keyboard Concertos. An interesting and no less absorbing comparison with only previous encounter with these pieces by Karl Richter. I eagerly await getting time listen to this in greater depth.


----------



## Judith

Just ordered two Chopin CDs performed by Stephen Hough!

Four Ballades & Four Scherzos
The Complete Walzes

Heard one of the Waltzes performed by him on the radio today and was inspired!


----------



## Bettina

Judith said:


> Just ordered two Chopin CDs performed by Stephen Hough!
> 
> Four Ballades & Four Scherzos
> The Complete Walzes
> 
> Heard one of the Waltzes performed by him on the radio today and was inspired!


I'm a huge fan of Hough. If you like his take on Chopin, you might also enjoy his recordings of Franck and Liszt. His performance of Liszt's B minor sonata is my all-time favorite rendition.


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Just ordered two Chopin CDs performed by Stephen Hough!
> 
> Four Ballades & Four Scherzos
> The Complete Walzes
> 
> Heard one of the Waltzes performed by him on the radio today and was inspired!


Do you have the Hummel concertos already?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Straight from the mailbox


----------



## Pugg

​
*Stefan Askenase* playing Chopin.
Finally found this on eBay.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Brahms: String Quartets & Piano Quartet*
Belcea Quartet & Till Fellner









I don't normally buy albums from iTunes but this was offer for £5.99 and I really enjoyed the Belcea's performances of Beethoven's String Quartets (on Blu Ray). I also really enjoy Brahms' Chamber Works so this should make for some interesting listening.


----------



## Pugg

​Another treasure found on eBay!!


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Includes all the material off this rare disk:*









*Everything from this disk:*









*And more!* Never mind the stupid extra image, once accidently put in it cannot be removed.


----------



## Janspe

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Murray Perahia plays J.S. Bach*
> View attachment 92410


_I need this set._ 

Perahia is one of my favourite Bach pianists, I hope he records the WTC one day... His recent DG debut with the French Suites was magnificent.


----------



## TheRedScarf

I found a beethoven favourite piano sonata 2 pack CDs incling the pathetique, the waldstein, the appassionata, the pastoral, the tempest, the moonlight, and the Les adieux.


----------



## Pugg

TheRedScarf said:


> I found a Beethoven favourite piano sonata 2 pack CDs incling the pathetique, the waldstein, the appassionata, the pastoral, the tempest, the moonlight, and the Les adieux.


Sounds good, who plays the piano? 
Also a very warm welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: The Symphonies*
Gennady Rozhdestvensky & the State Symphony Orchestra of the USSR Ministry of Culture









I cannot not resize the image on my tablet but I finally took the plunge and ordered this set, inspired in part by Bernard Haitink's fresh perspective in his cycle with the London Philharmonic Orchestra.

Rozhdestvensky and his USSR forces certainly offer something fresh and different in these live recordings.

They received favourable reviews and listening to Symphony No.8 on my HiFi is superb in every way. The passion and commitment from all involved is refreshing, this performance is live in the best possible sense.

I would imagine the Sea Symphony may prove a challenge but I look forward to listening to it in due course.

Rozhdestvensky has never disappointed me previously. This will make for an interesting companion to recordings by Boult and Haitink.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

So I finally recieved this in the mail today...







So now I'm only waiting for Beyoncé and some metal


----------



## Pugg

​
Finally found one for a reasonable price.


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Dvorak at the Opera*

After seeing the recent MET production of _*Rusalka*_, I decided to order a second audio recording which had been on my wish list for some time - Vaclav Neumann & the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra et al.









After reading around some of the Operas of Dvorak - outside of the glorious Rusalka - I stumbled upon this recording of _*Kate & the Devil (Cert A Kaka)*_. This is a recording from 1957 and so in Mono. I know there is a more recent recording on Supraphon but I so enjoyed the sample of this I heard, I chose to get this recording for now. Full libretto included.


----------



## Judith

Bettina said:


> I'm a huge fan of Hough. If you like his take on Chopin, you might also enjoy his recordings of Franck and Liszt. His performance of Liszt's B minor sonata is my all-time favorite rendition.


Going to try and get those! Seeing Stephen again live at Harrogate in April! Can't wait!

There's a fantastic video of him on You Tube where he is performing "Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini" and he gives an explanation of it first! That's what I saw him perform the first time in Leeds!


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> Do you have the Hummel concertos already?


No. Not too familiar with Hummel though I will explore!


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> No. Not too familiar with Hummel though I will explore!


Please do and let us know know if you liked it.


----------



## hpowders

Haydn Paris Symphonies Complete, Kristjan Järvi.

Brahms String Quintets, Leipzig Quartet and guest.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> Please do and let us know know if you liked it.


I will let you know! Any good recordings?


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> I will let you know! Any good recordings?


http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Chandos/CHAN8507
Perhaps somewhere else it's cheaper but this is the one I like very much.


----------



## Heliogabo

Just ordered this gorgeous set, wich I've found at super bargain price on amazon.mx


----------



## FBerwald

Just ordered this ....


----------



## FBerwald

Judith said:


> No. Not too familiar with Hummel though I will explore!


I second Pugg .... This is one of the best introduction to Hummel's Concertos .


----------



## Pugg

FBerwald said:


> I second Pugg .... This is one of the best introduction to Hummel's Concertos .
> 
> View attachment 92704


That's the one, magnificent/ outstanding playing.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

$1 each at Dearborn Music in the dollar boxes:

Mostly Wagner on this one:


----------



## SixFootScowl

$1 at Dearborn Music today:








1. Faust: 'Le veau d'or'
2. La Damnation de Faust: 'Mephistopheles' Serenade'
3. Mefistofele: 'Ecco il mondo'
4. The Demon: 'Ne plach', ditya'
5. Patrie: 'Pauvre martyr obscur'
6. Thais: 'Voila donc la terrible cite'
7. Don Quichotte: Act V (Complete) - Massenet
8. Prince Igor: 'Ni sna, ni otdykha'
9. Boris Godunov: 'Dostig ya vysshei Vlasti'
10. Boris Godunov: 'Uf, tyazhelo! Dai dukh perevadu'
11. Das Rheingold: 'Abendlich strahlt der Sonne Auge'
12. Die Walkure: Wotans Scheidegruss und Feuerzauber
13. The Emperor Jones, Op. 36: 'Standin' In The Need Of Prayer'
14. Goethe: 'Pesnya Mefistofely o blokhe' - Mussorgsky


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

I just purchased the study score for Shostakovich 9th Symph. Eagerly awaiting it' arrival!


----------



## Pugg

Can't wait.


----------



## Guest

Expensive day yesterday,I'm broke but happy.










I like the way Leppard is handling Handel.


















The old LP set from the past.


----------



## hpowders

Johannes Brahms Two String Quintets
Leipziig String Quartet

Another great recording by this distinguished ensemble!


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Expensive day yesterday,I'm broke but happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way Leppard is handling Handel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old LP set from the past.


You are on fire Traverso.......
( I always have a sandwich if you want it)


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> You are on fire Traverso.......
> ( I always have a sandwich if you want it)


The Dufay was a long desire and the same goes for the Handel box.I am not so enthusiast about the HIP recordings (too much in a straightjacket)
The old fashsioned way is too heavy but the recordings with the English Chamber Orchestra are very fine.
When I listen there must be something inviting that makes me sing along or move my arms,in other words an uplifting experience wich is more than beauty only on the outside.
I hope that everything is in good condition,I had bad luck ,there was another bidder with the same good taste.


----------



## Pugg

​
Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos 1 & 2
Evgeny Sudbin.
Out March 30th.


----------



## Judith

I'm also broke Traverso. 

Ordered 

Dvorak Complete Symphonies
Conducted by Libor Pesek 

Hummel Piano Concerto in B Minor and A Minor 
Stephen Hough 
English Chamber Orchestra
Conducted by Bryden Thomson.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

$6.99 download on Amazon. 

Glazunov: The Complete Symphony Collection
Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra
December 24, 2011


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> I'm also broke Traverso.
> 
> Ordered
> 
> Dvorak Complete Symphonies
> Conducted by Libor Pesek
> 
> Hummel Piano Concerto in B Minor and A Minor
> Stephen Hough
> English Chamber Orchestra
> Conducted by Bryden Thomson.


I am so curious how you will like this one!


----------



## Pugg

​
I like Japanese pressing.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> I am so curious how you will like this one!


Arriving at weekend from Amazon. After you recommended him, I was impressed by Trumpet Concerto then found out Stephen Hough had recorded the piano concerto! Have you heard Stephen's recording?


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Arriving at weekend from Amazon. After you recommended him, I was impressed by Trumpet Concerto then found out Stephen Hough had recorded the piano concertos! Have you heard Stephen's recordings of them?


Yes I have, one of my all time favourite pianos CD'S .
Stunning playing.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> Yes I have, one of my all time favourite pianos CD'S .
> Stunning playing.


Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## Judith

Dvorak Symphonies 1-9
Orchestral Works

Libor Pesek

Wanted the 7th for a long time but does work out cheaper to buy the cycle. Probably be another symphony I'd want in a few days anyway!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Streaming via Apple music has started to shape my purchases.

I have three sets of Carl Nielsen's Symphonies (Paavo Berglund, Herbert Blomstedt and Colin Davis) but none of the other orchestral works of any kind (or Chamber Works but I'll address that further down the line).

These two recordings really caught my ear - the Dausgaard in particular, which had been on my wish list for some time.












​
My third and final disc, Chandos new release of songs by Sir Arthur Sullivan was influenced more by some of the song settings buy other British Composers including Hubert Parry and Charles Stanford.

A great combination of performers and an interesting selection of of songs. I look forward to this arriving.


----------



## Klassik

Judith said:


> Dvorak Symphonies 1-9
> Orchestral Works
> 
> Libor Pesek
> 
> Wanted the 7th for a long time but does work out cheaper to buy the cycle. Probably be another symphony I'd want in a few days anyway!


I recently purchased this re-released set from Erato/Warner. I suppose you ordered the Erato re-release and not the older Virgin Classics version, right?

Pesek did a good job with these performances. You can tell a slight difference between the performances from the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra and the ones from the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, but it's all good in the end. I think the audio quality is a bit on the thin side (this was not uncommon for late 1980s when most of these works were recorded), but just crank the volume up a little bit more. That pretty much took care of that for me.

We've all heard about Dvorak's Symphonies 7-9, but I found 6 to be truly remarkable as well. In fact, that might be my favorite outside the majestic 4th movement of the 9th that we all know about (I still have not listened to the CD of the 1st though). 5 is pretty great as well. I'm glad I went for the whole box set or else I might not have discovered some of those lesser discussed symphonies.


----------



## Pugg

AClockworkOrange said:


> My third and final disc, Chandos new release of songs by Sir Arthur Sullivan was influenced more by some of the song settings buy other British Composers including Hubert Parry and Charles Stanford.
> 
> A great combination of performers and an interesting selection of of songs. I look forward to this arriving.
> 
> View attachment 92969


I did hear some pieces on the Presto site, ordered it right away.


----------



## Guest

Just purchased this one.! Happily in perfect condition and a reasonable price.



















I found also this one with a little luck and new.:angel:


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Just purchased this one.! Happily in perfect condition and a reasonable price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I


Heavily sought after, in this site of the country at least.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Heavily sought after, in this site of the country at least.


How is the recording,does it sound nice.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> How is the recording,does it sound nice.


It sounds very good, my only "problem" is I don't have the booklet so I still don't know who recorded it.
I did get mine from one of the members of the orchestra, who was my piano teacher.


----------



## Judith

Klassik said:


> I recently purchased this re-released set from Erato/Warner. I suppose you ordered the Erato re-release and not the older Virgin Classics version, right?
> 
> Pesek did a good job with these performances. You can tell a slight difference between the performances from the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra and the ones from the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, but it's all good in the end. I think the audio quality is a bit on the thin side (this was not uncommon for late 1980s when most of these works were recorded), but just crank the volume up a little bit more. That pretty much took care of that for me.
> 
> We've all heard about Dvorak's Symphonies 7-9, but I found 6 to be truly remarkable as well. In fact, that might be my favorite outside the majestic 4th movement of the 9th that we all know about (I still have not listened to the CD of the 1st though). 5 is pretty great as well. I'm glad I went for the whole box set or else I might not have discovered some of those lesser discussed symphonies.


Mine is Erato as well. Is in an orange box! Just listened to 7th today! Enjoyed that one and will listen to 6th later in the week. Looking forward!


----------



## Klassik

Judith said:


> Mine is Erato as well. Is in an orange box! Just listened to 7th today! Enjoyed that one and will listen to 6th later in the week. Looking forward!


That's the same one I purchased. Enjoy! I'm sure you'll like it. I finished listening to the last CD in the set tonight, the first disc with the 1st symphony, so now I've heard the whole boxset. Dvorak's 1st symphony isn't particularly respected (it seems that even Dvorak himself was a bit ashamed of his first four symphonies) and it clearly isn't as polished or deep as some of his later symphonies. Still a really enjoyable symphony to listen to. I had not heard Dvorak's _The Wild Dove_ before and I enjoyed that too. The _Carnival Overture_ was a fun way to finish off listening to the set. So, anyway, I have no regrets buying the box. I also like that Warner puts a little more effort into the box art for these cheap boxsets than some other labels do.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

A little Rameau








plus, since one can never have enough Beethoven symphonies (and I just had to have this one after hearing the 7th last movement on youtube)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1
and solo piano works*

_Daniil Trifonov _(piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
Athur and Lucas Jussen .
Mozart/ Saint-Saëns / Say.


----------



## hpowders

Coming tomorrow, Bach's Sonatas and Partitas for Unaccompanied Violin.

After quite a few recent purchases of HIP inspired performances, it will be refreshing to hear what Kyung Wha Chung has to add in her mature phase.


----------



## Selby

Was looking for something new to sink my teeth into. Landed on this box:


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

As a huge Sibelius fan, I've been living on a steady diet of Ashkenazy, Davis (London), Vanska (Lahti) and Jansons (Oslo). Bought this Berglund set recently and I am very glad I did. Very impressed with the 2nd and 4th so far (still to listen to 3, 5, 6 and 7).









Oh and the Bernstein set is on its way. I guess you could say I am going through a Sibelius phase


----------



## Pugg

​
From: HMV Japan.


----------



## Jos

Two nice RCA read seals. The covers look their age, but the vinyl is very clean and undamaged.
Both from the late fifties.


free photo hosting


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

​Also Japan pressing!.
I am going broke.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Selby

Inspired by the 21st Century thread:


----------



## Guest

Today I ordered the Brahms Cycle of DVDs recorded by Franz Welser-Most and the Cleveland Orchestra from the Cleveland Orchestra store. This includes the four symphonies, the violin concerto (Julia Fischer) and the two piano concertos (Yefim Bronfman) along with the Tragic Overture, the Academic Festival Orchestra, and the Haydn Variations.

Does anyone else have this set? There are some reviews at Amazon, mostly good. It is backordered there.

I love Julia's recording of the violin concerto with Yakov Kreisberg and the Netherlands Philharmonic, so am curious to see how this compares.


----------



## Judith

Going to be skint again but worth it. 
Just ordered:-

In the Shadow of War - Steven Isserlis
Deutsches Symphonie Orchestra Berlin
Conducted by Hugh Wolff

Performs on this one
Schelomo Bloch
The Loneliest Wilderness Hough
Oration Bridge

Think it will be a CD to get my teeth into

Then the other two are

Mozart Piano Concertos Nos 17 and 20

Leif Ove Andsnes
Norwegian Chamber Orchestra

Inspired to buy this one after seeing him perform no 20 last week

Schubert String Quartets no 13 "Rosamunde" and no 14 "Death and the Maiden

Endellion String Quartet

Hoping to see them sometime this year. Met David Waterman and he is really nice!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I ordered 4 cd's of Denisov, 2 of which have arrived.


----------



## JohnD

Pugg said:


> ​
> From: HMV Japan.


I've got the Chopin/Rubenstein multi-CD set already, but dang! that is a handsome cover!


----------



## Pugg

​Does a present count? 
According to a friend, I had to have this one, so she gave it to me.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Thanks to the rare and out of print thread and Pugg locating a copy for me, I am now awaiting delivery of this gem:









This has mostly arias from the two operas I have on DVD (Dinorah and Haydee):









Here is one of the tracks as presented in the video:


----------



## Judith

Music is costing me a fortune lol.

Couldn't resist ordering

Peer Gynt Suites 1&2

Sakari Oramo
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra 

Haven't anything in my collection conducted by Sakari and I do like him!


----------



## Selby

Still on that 21st Century kick:


----------



## Julius Seizure

Haydn!! I try surpise symphon!


----------



## Julius Seizure

BTW FIRST TIME IT VEERY GOOD!!! i try i like


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Couldn't resist this bargain: 15 CDs of what appears to be all of Sibelius's orchestral works and many more. Many of them performed by Vanska and the Lahti SO. All of that for just $37 bucks!









Also, I had to buy this CD after hearing The Oceanides on YouTube. Segerstam with Helsinki SO


----------



## Pugg

​Recommend by Kontrapunctus .


----------



## Selby

Aerial was so good I had to go deeper:


----------



## laurie

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> As a huge Sibelius fan, I've been living on a steady diet of Ashkenazy, Davis (London), Vanska (Lahti) and Jansons (Oslo). Bought this Berglund set recently and I am very glad I did. Very impressed with the 2nd and 4th so far (still to listen to 3, 5, 6 and 7).
> 
> View attachment 93028
> 
> 
> Oh and the Bernstein set is on its way. I guess you could say I am going through a Sibelius phase


Yes! I just bought this also (I've just discovered Sibelius - thanks, *eeriest Tapiola* thread!) & I'm 
throughly enjoying it. Berglund was highly recommended in several past Sibelius threads, & at
less than $11 for 4 cds (!), it's an excellent bargain besides!


----------



## senza sordino

My latest purchases on my recent holidaymaking. I bought these at Armadillo Music on my way through Davis, CA last week.

Copland Appalachian Spring, Fanfare, El Salon Mexico, Danzon Cubano









Rimsky Korsakov Scheherazade, Capriccio Español, Bumblebee, Russian Easter Festival Overture, The Tale of the Tsar Suite, Symphony no 2 'Antar ' The Golden Cockeral Suite









I bought the Copland because it was cheap, I bought the RK because of the Russian Easter Festival Overture which I didn't own. I bought these to support small independent sellers. I posted here for a couple of people here.


----------



## Barbebleu

Walton Symphony #1 and Belshazzar's Feast - Sir Adrian Boult and LSO.
Complete Beethoven Sonatas - Ashkenazy.
Shostakovich 24 Preludes and Fugues - Ashkenazy.


----------



## Guest

Happy to find these two.:angel:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

2 more Denisov cd's for me. Clarinette chamber works & concerto on one, and celloconcerto, pianoconcerto & Chant d'Automne for soprano/orchestra on the other.


----------



## Bettina

senza sordino said:


> My latest purchases on my recent holidaymaking. I bought these at Armadillo Music on my way through Davis, CA last week.
> 
> Copland Appalachian Spring, Fanfare, El Salon Mexico, Danzon Cubano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rimsky Korsakov Scheherazade, Capriccio Español, Bumblebee, Russian Easter Festival Overture, The Tale of the Tsar Suite, Symphony no 2 'Antar ' The Golden Cockeral Suite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the Copland because it was cheap, I bought the RK because of the Russian Easter Festival Overture which I didn't own. I bought these to support small independent sellers. I posted here for a couple of people here.


Wow, I had no idea that you were traveling through Davis! I live in Davis and I hope you enjoyed your visit to this lovely little town! 

I'm glad that you enjoy supporting small businesses - there are many of them in downtown Davis and that's one of the things that I love about living here. Armadillo Music is indeed a nice shop and I buy many of my CDs there.


----------



## jegreenwood

I just received the the biggest bundle I've purchase in some time - mostly because of Warner's fire sale pricing.

The complete Beethoven Quartet Cycle by Takacs (including a semi hi-Rez (24/48) Blu-Ray disc).
6 Disc set of Renaissance Music by the Hilliard Ensemble (Warners)
Three Tchaikovsky Ballets - Previn (Warners)
Scarlatti recordings by Pletnev and Zacharias (Warners)
HvK's recordings of the Second Viennese School

Actually, I'm waiting for several more discs . . .


----------



## Pugg

jegreenwood said:


> I just received the the biggest bundle I've purchase in some time - mostly because of Warner's fire sale pricing.
> 
> The complete Beethoven Cycle by Takacs (including a semi hi-Rez (24/48) Blu-Ray disc).
> 6 Disc set of Renaissance Music by the Hilliard Ensemble (Warners)
> Three Tchaikovsky Ballets - Previn (Warners)
> Scarlatti recordings by Pletnev and Zacharias (Warners)
> HvK's recordings of the Second Viennese School
> 
> Actually, I'm waiting for several more discs . . .


Please let us know your opinion on this one if you find the time.


----------



## jegreenwood

jegreenwood said:


> I just received the the biggest bundle I've purchase in some time - mostly because of Warner's fire sale pricing.
> 
> The complete Beethoven Quartet Cycle by Takacs (including a semi hi-Rez (24/48) Blu-Ray disc).
> 6 Disc set of Renaissance Music by the Hilliard Ensemble (Warners)
> Three Tchaikovsky Ballets - Previn (Warners)
> Scarlatti recordings by Pletnev and Zacharias (Warners)
> HvK's recordings of the Second Viennese School
> 
> Actually, I'm waiting for several more discs . . .


And the second package arrived:

Debussy recordings of ABM
Prokofiev/Previn Romeo & Juliet
Mozart Trios Beaux Arts (and Brymer/Kovacevich/Ireland for the Kegelstatt)
Beethoven Cello Sonatas - Rosty/Richter
Italian Lute Music - Lindberg


----------



## Klassik

jegreenwood said:


> Prokofiev/Previn Romeo & Juliet


I have this on an EMI 2-CD set. I quite like it. This and the Maazel one are the most popular performances it seems. It'll be interesting to see how you like it.



jegreenwood said:


> I just received the the biggest bundle I've purchase in some time - mostly because of Warner's fire sale pricing.


I know what you mean about these new Warner Classics boxsets. They've certainly helped my wallet lose some weight here lately. Thumbs up to Warner Classics and Alain Lanceron for making good use of the EMI/Virgin back catalog that they brought to give us customers some good well priced options.


----------



## jegreenwood

Klassik said:


> I have this on an EMI 2-CD set. I quite like it. This and the Maazel one are the most popular performances it seems. It'll be interesting to see how you like it.
> 
> I know what you mean about these new Warner Classics boxsets. They've certainly helped my wallet lose some weight here lately. Thumbs up to Warner Classics and Alain Lanceron for making good use of the EMI/Virgin back catalog that they brought to give us customers some good well priced options.


The Previn Tchaikovsky box was just over 9 pounds.


----------



## Klassik

jegreenwood said:


> The Previn Tchaikovsky box was just over 9 pounds.


What a bargain! Did you get it from Presto or MDT? Do you have any issues ordering from overseas?

One thing I like about the Warner cheap boxsets compared to some others like Sony is that they include some good cover art with the boxes. Sometimes it includes the original artwork that the albums came with.


----------



## Blancrocher

Severac: Works for Piano (Ciccolini)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Selby said:


> Still on that 21st Century kick:


Cover image makes me think it is zombie music.


----------



## jegreenwood

Klassik said:


> What a bargain! Did you get it from Presto or MDT? Do you have any issues ordering from overseas?
> 
> One thing I like about the Warner cheap boxsets compared to some others like Sony is that they include some good cover art with the boxes. Sometimes it includes the original artwork that the albums came with.


MDT. I've never had any trouble with them. I just get impatient waiting for the discs to arrive (and no tracking mechanism). The cover art on the Tchaikovsky box is the Swan Lake cover art - I believe from the original release. The cardboard sleeves have the cover art for their respective ballets. And there's a small booklet. No plot summary, but I don't need that.


----------



## Klassik

jegreenwood said:


> MDT. I've never had any trouble with them. I just get impatient waiting for the discs to arrive (and no tracking mechanism).


Thanks. It's good to know of some good reputable options in addition to the familiar ones here in the US. Waiting can be difficult especially without tracking, but I guess it's okay as long as they get there in a reasonable amount of time.

I stopped by the Half Price Books near me that has a good selection of classical CDs. It's hard not to pick something up from there. The prices are usually good enough to gamble on some unknown recordings. Here's what I got today:


J.S. Bach - Goldberg Variations (Maggie Cole, harpsichord/Virgin Veritas) {New}
J.S. Bach - Brandenburg Concertos 1-6 (Belder/Musica Amphion/Brilliant Classics) {New}
Debussy - La Mer & Nocturnes (Tilson Thomas/Philharmonia/CBS-Columbia) {Used}
Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5 (Slatkin/St. Louis/RCA) {Used}

The Goldberg Variations recording should be good. I'm not sure what to expect from Belder's Brandenburg Concertos, but we'll see. I had a Karajan cassette with La Mer some time back, but the tape snapped off the leader and got crinkled in the process so I binned it. Good ole EMI/Capitol quality control there. They were terrible at one point. Anyway, I don't think this MTT recording would be considered a definitive recording, but MTT has done some good work before so I decided to gamble with this one. We'll see. I've heard good things about Slatkin's Prokofiev 5 so I'm pretty optimistic about that one.


----------



## hpowders

Louis Spohr, Four Clarinet Concertos with Michael Collins, clarinet.

J.S. Bach Unaccompanied Violin Partitas and Sonatas with Rachel Barton Pine, violin.


----------



## Judith

Just ordered

Tchaikovsky Rococo Variations

Steven Isserlis
The Chamber Orchestra of Europe

Conducted by John Eliot Gardiner

Spotted it on Amazon and is a "must have"!!


----------



## Triplets

jegreenwood said:


> I just received the the biggest bundle I've purchase in some time - mostly because of Warner's fire sale pricing.
> 
> The complete Beethoven Quartet Cycle by Takacs (including a semi hi-Rez (24/48) Blu-Ray disc).
> 6 Disc set of Renaissance Music by the Hilliard Ensemble (Warners)
> Three Tchaikovsky Ballets - Previn (Warners)
> Scarlatti recordings by Pletnev and Zacharias (Warners)
> HvK's recordings of the Second Viennese School
> 
> Actually, I'm waiting for several more discs . . .


I bought the Furtwangler Beethoven Symphony set and The Hungarian Quartet sets from Presto, both under $10. The HQ were my first Quartet recordings of any kind, on Seraphim, and remain my favorite Beethoven Q4 recordings. I had bought a CD set from France years ago, but at this price I'm hoping for a better remastering.
I've been tempted by the Takacs Blu Ray but I have the well recorded CDs.
I prefer Dorati to Previn in the Tchaikovsky ballets


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## gHeadphone

Ah im so excited. I just opened a box yesterday from Presto with 16 CDs, and I'm planning on listening half the night and none of my family or friends understand my strange obsession, so i need to tell somebody!

Full list:

Karl Bohm - Bruckner: Symphony No. 4
Pollini - Chopin: 24 Études
Solti - Mahler: Symphony No. 8
Kyung Wha Chung - Mendelssohn & Bruch: Violin Concertos

Borodin and Gabrieli Quartets - Borodin, Shostakovich & Tchaikovsky: String Quartets
Nigel Kennedy - Elgar: Violin Concerto & Introduction and Allegro
Horowitz in Moscow
Beaux Arts and Grumiaux Trio - Schubert - Complete Trios

Beaux Arts and Grumiaux Trio - Brahms: The Complete Trios
Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus, etc.
Hildegard of Bingen - A feather on the breath of God
Schnabel - Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-32 (Complete)

Carlos Kleiber and Richter - Dvorák: Piano Concerto & Schubert: Wanderer
Czech Phil w Karel Ancerl - Dvorak: Requiem & Biblical Songs
Barenboim - Verdi: Requiem
Martha Argerich & Daniel Barenboim: Piano Duos

Im so boring i feel like posting pics. Im incredibly excited though!


----------



## Guest

gHeadphone said:


> Ah im so excited. I just opened a box yesterday from Presto with 16 CDs, and I'm planning on listening half the night and none of my family or friends understand my strange obsession, so i need to tell somebody!
> 
> Full list:
> 
> Karl Bohm - Bruckner: Symphony No. 4
> Pollini - Chopin: 24 Études
> Solti - Mahler: Symphony No. 8
> Kyung Wha Chung - Mendelssohn & Bruch: Violin Concertos
> 
> Borodin and Gabrieli Quartets - Borodin, Shostakovich & Tchaikovsky: String Quartets
> Nigel Kennedy - Elgar: Violin Concerto & Introduction and Allegro
> Horowitz in Moscow
> Beaux Arts and Grumiaux Trio - Schubert - Complete Trios
> 
> Beaux Arts and Grumiaux Trio - Brahms: The Complete Trios
> Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus, etc.
> Hildegard of Bingen - A feather on the breath of God
> Schnabel - Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-32 (Complete)
> 
> Carlos Kleiber and Richter - Dvorák: Piano Concerto & Schubert: Wanderer
> Czech Phil w Karel Ancerl - Dvorak: Requiem & Biblical Songs
> Barenboim - Verdi: Requiem
> Martha Argerich & Daniel Barenboim: Piano Duos
> 
> Im so boring i feel like posting pics. Im incredibly excited though!


Congratulations !:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

gHeadphone said:


> Ah im so excited. I just opened a box yesterday from Presto with 16 CDs, and I'm planning on listening half the night and none of my family or friends understand my strange obsession, so i need to tell somebody!
> 
> Full list:
> 
> Karl Bohm - Bruckner: Symphony No. 4
> Pollini - Chopin: 24 Études
> Solti - Mahler: Symphony No. 8
> Kyung Wha Chung - Mendelssohn & Bruch: Violin Concertos
> 
> Borodin and Gabrieli Quartets - Borodin, Shostakovich & Tchaikovsky: String Quartets
> Nigel Kennedy - Elgar: Violin Concerto & Introduction and Allegro
> Horowitz in Moscow
> Beaux Arts and Grumiaux Trio - Schubert - Complete Trios
> 
> Beaux Arts and Grumiaux Trio - Brahms: The Complete Trios
> Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus, etc.
> Hildegard of Bingen - A feather on the breath of God
> Schnabel - Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-32 (Complete)
> 
> Carlos Kleiber and Richter - Dvorák: Piano Concerto & Schubert: Wanderer
> Czech Phil w Karel Ancerl - Dvorak: Requiem & Biblical Songs
> Barenboim - Verdi: Requiem
> Martha Argerich & Daniel Barenboim: Piano Duos
> 
> Im so boring i feel like posting pics. Im incredibly excited though!


I do hope all is going well and no regrets so far buying these recordings.


----------



## gHeadphone

Pugg said:


> I do hope all is going well and no regrets so far buying these recordings.


Not a one Pugg thank you. Ive been buried in Hildegard of Bingen and Allegri today so im pretty mellow.

Time for Dvorak Requiem on the way home, and then dip into some Kleiber


----------



## Janspe

Bartók's two violin concertos - played by Isabelle Faust and the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, led by Daniel Harding.









I've raved about this recording before, but now I finally bought it - and also got it signed by Faust herself, as I went to her concert today. She played the Berg concerto (one of her repertoire staples) and a little encore by Heinz Holliger who was conducting the concert. It was so nice meeting her, as I've been a huge fan for years!


----------



## Selby

When I got home from work there was a *Bear* on my front porch!!















*A Bearthoven!!!!*









Today is the US release date! I am happy I preordered!!


----------



## Classicalbum

*Maurice Ravel Boston Symphony ,Seiji Ozawa*

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fcps-static.rovicorp.com%2F3%2FJPG_500%2FMI0003%2F831%2FMI0003831941.jpg%3Fpartner%3Dallrovi.com&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.allmusic.com%2Falbum%2Fmaurice-ravel-bol%25C3%25A9ro-pavane-pour-une-infnate-d%25C3%25A9funte-une-barque-sur-loc%25C3%25A9an-alborada-del-gracioso-etc-mw0002732322%2Fcredits&docid=SC4X3FW6AOoLoM&tbnid=GEhjRj0XsVr2QM%3A&vet=10ahUKEwjc4qTg45PTAhUIOCYKHeZODGcQMwgpKA4wDg..i&w=500&h=500&hl=en-us&client=safari&bih=985&biw=768&q=ravel%20bolero%20boston%20symphony%20orchestra%20seiji%20ozawa&ved=0ahUKEwjc4qTg45PTAhUIOCYKHeZODGcQMwgpKA4wDg&iact=mrc&uact=8

Beautiful find second hand shop , Vinyl


----------



## Pugg

Classicalbum said:


> https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fcps-static.rovicorp.com%2F3%2FJPG_500%2FMI0003%2F831%2FMI0003831941.jpg%3Fpartner%3Dallrovi.com&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.allmusic.com%2Falbum%2Fmaurice-ravel-bol%25C3%25A9ro-pavane-pour-une-infnate-d%25C3%25A9funte-une-barque-sur-loc%25C3%25A9an-alborada-del-gracioso-etc-mw0002732322%2Fcredits&docid=SC4X3FW6AOoLoM&tbnid=GEhjRj0XsVr2QM%3A&vet=10ahUKEwjc4qTg45PTAhUIOCYKHeZODGcQMwgpKA4wDg..i&w=500&h=500&hl=en-us&client=safari&bih=985&biw=768&q=ravel%20bolero%20boston%20symphony%20orchestra%20seiji%20ozawa&ved=0ahUKEwjc4qTg45PTAhUIOCYKHeZODGcQMwgpKA4wDg&iact=mrc&uact=8
> 
> Beautiful find second hand shop , Vinyl


Reasonable price...if I may be so bold?


----------



## Judith

Judith said:


> Just ordered
> 
> Tchaikovsky Rococo Variations
> 
> Steven Isserlis
> The Chamber Orchestra of Europe
> 
> Conducted by John Eliot Gardiner
> 
> Spotted it on Amazon and is a "must have"!!


Arrived this morning and already played it.

Just Heaven! Such a beautiful album!


----------



## hpowders

Zino Francescatti Violin Concertos by Bruch, Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky, Sibelius and Lalo's Symphonie Espagnole.

Christopher Rouse Symphonies 3 & 4, New York Philharmonic, Alan Gilbert

Domenico Scarlatti 18 Sonatas, Yevgeny Sudbin

Sergei Taneyev Two String Quintets Utrecht String Quartet with Pieter Wispelwey


----------



## Klassik

Another Half Price Books visit, another new Bach harpsichord CD set:


J.S. Bach - Complete Harpsichord Concertos (Schornsheim & Glaetzner, Neues Bachisches Collegium Musicum; Belder, Musica Amphion/Brilliant Classics) {New}

$3.99 for 3 CDs new in the shrink wrap. It's hard to say no to that.


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Arrived this morning and already played it.
> 
> Just Heaven! Such a beautiful album!


Did the Hummel concertos arrived jet?


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> Did the Hummel concertos arrived jet?


They arrived a while ago and love them. Light on the ear and Stephen performs them beautifully! Thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## hpowders

I just ordered the re-make of Trevor Pinnock's Bach's Brandenburg Concertos.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: String Quintets K515 and K516 (L'Archibudelli)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Received both today. Listened to Beethoven symphony 3 by Bernstein, and loved it.


----------



## Pugg

Johnnie Burgess said:


> View attachment 93500
> 
> View attachment 93501
> 
> 
> Received both today. Listened to Beethoven symphony 3 by Bernstein, and loved it.


One can hatrley go wrong with those two, happy listening.


----------



## hpowders

gHeadphone said:


> Ah im so excited. I just opened a box yesterday from Presto with 16 CDs, and I'm planning on listening half the night and none of my family or friends understand my strange obsession, so i need to tell somebody!
> 
> Full list:
> 
> Karl Bohm - Bruckner: Symphony No. 4
> Pollini - Chopin: 24 Études
> Solti - Mahler: Symphony No. 8
> Kyung Wha Chung - Mendelssohn & Bruch: Violin Concertos
> 
> Borodin and Gabrieli Quartets - Borodin, Shostakovich & Tchaikovsky: String Quartets
> Nigel Kennedy - Elgar: Violin Concerto & Introduction and Allegro
> Horowitz in Moscow
> Beaux Arts and Grumiaux Trio - Schubert - Complete Trios
> 
> Beaux Arts and Grumiaux Trio - Brahms: The Complete Trios
> Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus, etc.
> Hildegard of Bingen - A feather on the breath of God
> Schnabel - Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-32 (Complete)
> 
> Carlos Kleiber and Richter - Dvorák: Piano Concerto & Schubert: Wanderer
> Czech Phil w Karel Ancerl - Dvorak: Requiem & Biblical Songs
> Barenboim - Verdi: Requiem
> Martha Argerich & Daniel Barenboim: Piano Duos
> 
> Im so boring i feel like posting pics. Im incredibly excited though!


Wow! Very nice! I'm the same way. When I get my CD delivery, I rush like a kid to my listening room!

A characteristic of classical music fanatics!!!


----------



## Pugg

​
Molter: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1-5 (complete)

Henk de Graaff (clarinet)

Amadeus Ensemble Rotterdam, Marien van Stalen.

Just arrived.


----------



## Judith

Just ordered

Bruckner 10 symphonies box set

Riccardo Chailly
Deutsches Symphony Orchestra 
Royal Concertgebouw

Impressed after seeing his 3rd performed live by Airedale Symphony Orchestra!

Cheaper to buy box set than the one symphony


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I just picked up an absolute bargain! 28 classical music CD for just $6 from my local church's thrift shop. I volunteer there and went on today to find someone had donated a treasure trove of cds. I've got Mahler, Scriabin, Beethoven, Elgar, Mozart, Wagner, Mendelssohn, Schoenberg, Brahms, Stravinsky, Dvorak, Rachmaninov, Liszt, Schubert, Saint-Saens, Vaughan Williams and more! I'm so happy with this!!


----------



## Klassik

Dave Whitmore said:


> I just picked up an absolute bargain! 28 classical music CD for just $6 from my local church's thrift shop. I volunteer there and went on today to find someone had donated a treasure trove of cds. I've got Mahler, Scriabin, Beethoven, Elgar, Mozart, Wagner, Mendelssohn, Schoenberg, Brahms, Stravinsky, Dvorak, Rachmaninov, Liszt, Schubert, Saint-Saens, Vaughan Williams and more! I'm so happy with this!!


Wow, what a haul. Someone must have died and their CD collection must have gone to the thrift. It's kind of sad how quickly the families dump those CDs, but at least someone else will enjoy them. I was at a thrift earlier this week and they had a bunch of Bruckner CDs. I didn't buy any since I have what I want from Bruckner, but many were from the Dohnanyi/Cleveland series and I've never heard their Bruckner symphonies before. I do have Welser-Most's Bruckner 5, but that was before he was with Cleveland. Perhaps not surprisingly, they had some Mahler CDs as well.


----------



## Vaneyes

Dave Whitmore said:


> I just picked up an absolute bargain! *28 classical music CD for just $6 *from my local church's thrift shop. I volunteer there and went on today to find someone had donated a treasure trove of cds. I've got Mahler, Scriabin, Beethoven, Elgar, Mozart, Wagner, Mendelssohn, Schoenberg, Brahms, Stravinsky, Dvorak, Rachmaninov, Liszt, Schubert, Saint-Saens, Vaughan Williams and more! I'm so happy with this!!
> View attachment 93514


*
"Hope yuh gave 'em a little extra for the effort."

*


----------



## Selby




----------



## Oldhoosierdude

$2.99 shipped from fleabay. No plastic case but artwork included. Not a mark on it.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Dave Whitmore said:


> I just picked up an absolute bargain! 28 classical music CD for just $6 from my local church's thrift shop. I volunteer there and went on today to find someone had donated a treasure trove of cds. I've got Mahler, Scriabin, Beethoven, Elgar, Mozart, Wagner, Mendelssohn, Schoenberg, Brahms, Stravinsky, Dvorak, Rachmaninov, Liszt, Schubert, Saint-Saens, Vaughan Williams and more! I'm so happy with this!!
> View attachment 93514


It's out there if you look. I find unmarked and sometimes still shrink wrapped cds at goodwill and yard sales.


----------



## Klassik

Oldhoosierdude said:


> View attachment 93517


A good ole Alfred Scholz recording. It's probably a "fake" CD in that that it was performed by someone else, but the quality may still be good. Those "fake" recordings are quite intriguing to me because some are good performances, but it's not always the case. It would be interesting to hear how you like the music on the CD. I'm sure there are some hidden gems under those "fake" names. Liszt's symphonic poems are usually an enjoyable listen anyway IMO.


----------



## Pugg

Dave Whitmore said:


> I just picked up an absolute bargain! 28 classical music CD for just $6 from my local church's thrift shop. I volunteer there and went on today to find someone had donated a treasure trove of cds. I've got Mahler, Scriabin, Beethoven, Elgar, Mozart, Wagner, Mendelssohn, Schoenberg, Brahms, Stravinsky, Dvorak, Rachmaninov, Liszt, Schubert, Saint-Saens, Vaughan Williams and more! I'm so happy with this!!
> View attachment 93514


Do enjoy your bargains, and happy listening.


----------



## Judith

Ordered

Saint Saens

The Complete Works for Piano & Orchestra

Stephen Hough
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra 
Conducted by Sakari Oramo


----------



## science

I bought something today for the first time in months:










Looking forward to hearing it! Unfortunately, I'll have to wait until 11 PM....


----------



## Merl

I bought this set, on a whim, for £1.27 yesterday (with postage). It's that super-budget Prism release from years ago but I had to have it to add to my Beethoven symphony cycles and I fancied having a good laugh at some of the performances. Tbf, I used to have the 9th from this budget set (until it got lost in a house move) and it was surprisingly bearable with some very enthusiastic playing from the mighty (lol) Georgian Simi Festival Orchestra (even if the ensemble playing was a bit chaotic at times). No doubt I will give you a review of this soon. I'm not expecting much, tbh, but 9 symphonies in 'Digital' sound for just over a quid was just too tempting to turn down. If it's utter crud I can use it as a doorstop for the spare room. Hahahaha


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Good quality sound through the headphones. Fake as in they made up the credits? How strange.


Klassik said:


> A good ole Alfred Scholz recording. It's probably a "fake" CD in that that it was performed by someone else, but the quality may still be good. Those "fake" recordings are quite intriguing to me because some are good performances, but it's not always the case. It would be interesting to hear how you like the music on the CD. I'm sure there are some hidden gems under those "fake" names. Liszt's symphonic poems are usually an enjoyable listen anyway IMO.


----------



## Klassik

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Good quality sound through the headphones. Fake as in they made up the credits? How strange.


Strange indeed! Here's more information about the oddity of Alfred Scholz: https://wiki.musicbrainz.org/Budget_recordings_of_Alfred_Scholz

That's good that it sounds good though. Some of those Scholz CDs were "fake digital" in that they were sold as being all digital recordings when they were really analog. That may not be a bad thing though as analog was probably better than many early digital recordings where they were still trying to figure out the new technology.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Get out of this city!
Thanks for that.
The recording seems fine. I never heard of this. How curious.


Klassik said:


> Strange indeed! Here's more information about the oddity of Alfred Scholz: https://wiki.musicbrainz.org/Budget_recordings_of_Alfred_Scholz
> 
> That's good that it sounds good though. Some of those Scholz CDs were "fake digital" in that they were sold as being all digital recordings when they were really analog. That may not be a bad thing though as analog was probably better than many early digital recordings where they were still trying to figure out the new technology.


----------



## Pugg

​
Salomon Jadassohn ; Chamber music.


----------



## Klassik

I had a coupon for Barnes & Noble so I decided to stop by one of the stores in town. This is what I ended up getting:


Richard Wagner - _Wagner Without Words_ (Szell/Cleveland Orchestra/CBS-Columbia) {New}

Off of the top of my head, this is probably one of the very few SPARS AAD CDs in my collection. Maybe I have more than I think, but usually they're DDD or ADD. No biggie though and the SPARS codes aren't always totally accurate.


----------



## Pugg

Klassik said:


> I had a coupon for Barnes & Noble so I decided to stop by one of the stores in town. This is what I ended up getting:
> 
> 
> Richard Wagner - _Wagner Without Words_ (Szell/Cleveland Orchestra/CBS-Columbia) {New}
> 
> Off of the top of my head, this is probably one of the very few SPARS AAD CDs in my collection. Maybe I have more than I think, but usually they're DDD or ADD. No biggie though and the SPARS codes aren't always totally accurate.


The idea of missing out on great artists just because a code.....


----------



## Richard8655

Pugg said:


> ​
> Salomon Jadassohn ; Chamber music.


This looks very original and interesting, and probably underappreciated. Will look for it.


----------



## Pugg

Richard8655 said:


> This looks very original and interesting, and probably underappreciated. Will look for it.


Look very good, some sellers asking €100.00


----------



## Klassik

Pugg said:


> The idea of missing out on great artists just because a code.....


It does not matter to me, but at one point in time some people really cared about SPARS codes. I'm not so sure if that's a thing these days or not, but I don't think it is. Still, an AAD CD published in 1990 seems a bit odd. It would have been less odd in 1984, but again, it's not of any great significance other than the oddity of it.


----------



## Pugg

Klassik said:


> It does not matter to me, but at one point in time some people really cared about SPARS codes. I'm not so sure if that's a thing these days or not, but I don't think it is. Still, an AAD CD published in 1990 seems a bit odd. It would have been less odd in 1984, but again, it's not of any great significance other than the oddity of it.


Misunderstood then, sorry.


----------



## Neward Thelman

What? No rock and roll?

Rock on, Severius!


----------



## AstoundingAmadeus

Going to be picking up the Graun: Opera Arias CD by Julia Lezhneva & Concerto Köln that was just released. Being recorded for the first time it'll be interesting to hear what this German composer of Italian opera has to offer. Seems there's plenty of great music unheard simply because of neglect or circumstance. Recommend it to any lover of baroque opera and those who admire the entrancing voice of Lezhneva.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Allan Pettersson complete symphonies. Mixed conductors and orchestras.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Thanks to TC member Pugg suggesting BookButler website I found a VG used copy for 98 cents!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Das Lied von der Erde, Bruno Walter, Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## Blancrocher

Takemitsu: Quotation of Dream etc. (Knussen); Boulez: In memoriam Bruno Madera etc. (Robertson)


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Thanks to TC member Pugg suggesting BookButler website I found a VG used copy for 98 cents!


Only seen this once in a small catalogue inserted in a double CD by Decca.


----------



## Adam Weber

Filling in my Mahler collection.


----------



## Judith

OK! Temptation got the better of me!

Mahler Complete Symphonies 1-10 & Songs

Simon Rattle
Berliner Philharmoniker
Wiener Philharmoniker
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra 

Been looking to get a Mahler Cycle for a while!

Also

Satie 
Pascal Roge



Blaming Classic FM Hall of Fame for making me skint lol! 

Looking through the Hall of Fame book and its giving me ideas!!


----------



## Selby

At the local used store:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Alban Berg Quartet, The complete Beethoven String Quartets.


----------



## Pugg

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Alban Berg Quartet, The complete Beethoven String Quartets.
> 
> View attachment 93680


Great buy Johnnie, give you hours of pleasure.


----------



## Judith

Just ordered the Tchaikovsky Symphony CDs performed by

RLPO
Conducted by Vasily Petrenko

Although I have the Riccardo Muti cycle, love this orchestra! Saw them live with Vasily last year and one of best concerts I had seen!


----------



## Pugg

​
Beethoven; Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus)
David Zinman


----------



## Dave Whitmore

My latest purchases today from the thrift store.


----------



## Judith

Keep telling myself "no more" but couldn't resist!

Just ordered 

Holst The Planets
Charles Dutoit
Montreal Symphony Orchestra

Got a copy on vinyl but not CD!


----------



## Sonata

Judith said:


> Keep telling myself "no more" but couldn't resist!
> 
> Just ordered
> 
> Holst The Planets
> Charles Dutoit
> Montreal Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Got a copy on vinyl but not CD!


Nice choice Judith


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bruno Walter conducts Mahler.


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Nice choice Judith


I missed you, not been ill I hope?


----------



## Pugg

​Inspired by: ShropshireMoos.


----------



## Klassik

Here are the latest purchases at the local Half Price Books store with a grand total under $10:


CPE Bach - The Organ Works (Arie Van Beek, cond.; Olivier Vernet, organ;, Orchestre D'Auvergne/Ligia) {New}
Contains: Sonates Wq 70/2-6, Prelude en ré majeur Wq 119/7, Fantasia et Fugue en ut mineur Wq 119/7, Fugues Wq 119/2-6; 'O Gott, du frommer Gott' H 336/1; 'Ich bin ja, Herr, in deiner Macht' H 336/2; 'Jesus, meine Zuversicht' H 336/3; 'Wer nur den lieben Gott läßt walten' H 336/4; 'Komm, heiliger Geist, Herre Gott' H 336/5; Chorale Prelude on 'Aus der Tiefe ruge ich' BWV Anh. 745; Chorale Prelude on 'Ich ruf zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ' BWV Anh. 1173; Adagio in D Minor H 352; Concerto en sol majeur Wq 34; Concerto en mi bémol majeur Wq 35.
Max Reger - Mozart Variations Op. 132 / Hiller Variations Op. 100 (Franz-Paul Decker, NZ Symphony Orchestra/Naxos) {Used}









Half Price Books sure knows how to keep me coming Bach for more!


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> I missed you, not been ill I hope?


Thank you for your concern 
I've a cold, but nothing more. We traveled downstate this weekend to visit family for Easter, and we're busy getting ready for my son's birthday party tonight (he just turned 7). So I just haven't been listening or posting as much as usual. I'll get back to it soon.


----------



## Adam Weber

Just got this in the mail today:


----------



## Blancrocher

Berio: Sequenzas (Naxos)


----------



## Selby

Apparently when you are out of albums to purchase by Stephen Hough you move on to Steven Osborne 



















I found this surprisingly affordable and decided to grab it. This box has the final 2 etudes, which were not included in the original two releases. Question is, what do I do with the other albums?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Shostakovich complete String Quartets. Quatuor Daniel.


----------



## Klassik

I had been looking for some of Schubert's late string quartets at the local Half Price Books stores. I finally found one that had them. They had a complete cycle. Hey, why not when it costs about as much as 1 or 2 CDs. I'm not familiar with the performers, but it was probably worth the gamble. We'll see if it's any good. Is anyone familiar with these recordings?


Franz Schubert - _The String Quartets_ 5 CDs (Quatuor Sine Nomine/Cascavelle) {New}


----------



## Adam Weber

More Ligeti! I'm really looking forward to hearing this.


----------



## Selby

Just pre-ordered!


----------



## Selby

This is a long time coming; I've been champion this release for some time; I won't have to check it out from the library again


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Franz Berwald. Symphonies, Neeme Jarvi leading the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
Lili Kraus plays Mozart Piano Concertos


----------



## Judith

Was in Leeds yesterday and bought from local CD store

Elgar

Enigma Variations 
Pomp & Circumstance
Marches Nos 1-5

London Symphony Orchestra
London Philharmonic Orchestra

Sir Adrian Boult


and the second CD is:-

Elgar 

Symphonies 1 & 2
Cockaigne In The South

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti


Both albums didn't cost a fortune so I was quite pleased


----------



## Judith

Just ordered:-

Grieg 
Lyric Pieces

Stephen Hough

Didn't know it had "Wedding Day at Troldhaugen" until I heard it on the radio. Love that piece


----------



## Pugg

​
Gundula Janowitz
A Voice of Silver & Gold


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler symphonies. Leonard Bernstein, The New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Pugg

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Gustav Mahler symphonies. Leonard Bernstein, The New York Philharmonic.
> 
> View attachment 93890


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

A Goodwill find. Still in plastic. Great sound , never heard of the composer.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Pietro Antonio Locatelli Complete Edition.


----------



## Judith

Please keep me away from all music stores and Amazon lol!

Just bought

Bach

Brandenburg Concertos
Orchestral Suites

ASMF
Neville Marriner


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann




----------



## Tchaikov6

Just bought a couple of CDs at a local store-

*Bach: English Suites Nos. 2, 4, 5 (Perahia)*

*Mozart: Gran Partita Serenade (Mackerras, Orchestra of St. Luke's)*

*Haydn: Surprise Symphony, Mendelssohn: Italian Symphony,Prokofiev: Classical Symphony, Beethoven: Choral Symphony (Davis, Mackerras, Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra, Muti, Westminster Choir, Philadelphia Orchestra*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphonies, Franz Bruggen and the Orchestra of the 18th Century.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Stanislaw Skrowaczewski: 90th Birthday Collectio










Johann Sebastian Bach, Christopher Hogwood, The Academy of Ancient Music
Brandenburg Concertos.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Romeo Cascarino: Orchestral Works (Philadelphia Philharmonia and JoAnn Falletta*

*Handel: Concerti Grossi, Op. 3 (Philharmonic Chamber Orchestra, Stuttgart, Gunther Wich*

*Respighi: Church Windows, Brazilian Impressions (The Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Simon)*

*Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending, Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis, Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E Minor, Tippett:
Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli (Iona Brown, Malcolm Latchem, Violins, Stephen Shingles, Viola, Denis Vigay, Violencello, Academy of St. Martin-in-the Fields, Neville Marriner*

*Ravel: Bolero, Piano Concerto in G (Radio Symphony Orchestra, Mee Chou Lee- piano, Anton Nanut- conductor*


----------



## Klassik

Tchaikov6 said:


> *Respighi: Church Windows, Brazilian Impressions (The Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Simon)*


Is this the Chandos one with the Roman Trilogy or just the one with those works? The one with the Roman Trilogy performed by Tortelier is the best performance of those impressive works that I've heard. Church Windows is a tremendous piece though and you'll really like it if you've never heard it before. I think Lopez-Cobos' recording has a better sounding organ in St. Gregory the Great, but it's still an excellent performance.



> *Ravel: Bolero, Piano Concerto in G (Radio Symphony Orchestra, Mee Chou Lee- piano, Anton Nanut- conductor*


It's good to see someone buy a Nanut CD. While I've never heard him do these performances specifically, he had some excellent ultra budget recordings.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Klassik said:


> Is this the Chandos one with the Roman Trilogy or just the one with those works? The one with the Roman Trilogy performed by Tortelier is the best performance of those impressive works that I've heard. Church Windows is a tremendous piece though and you'll really like it if you've never heard it before. I think Lopez-Cobos' recording has a better sounding organ in St. Gregory the Great, but it's still an excellent performance.
> 
> It's good to see someone buy a Nanut CD. While I've never heard him do these performances specifically, he had some excellent ultra budget recordings.


For the Respighi, it's only those two works... I have yet to listen to it yet, but I'm very excited, love Respighi.

For the Ravel: Yes, the Piano Concerto, while not my favorite recording of it, shows Nanut is good at paying attention to details, and creates a smooth, sophisticated sound- perfect for Ravel.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartók, Eötvös & Ligeti: Violin Concertos (Kopatchinskaja/Eötvös)


----------



## Alfacharger

This recording of Vaughan Williams' score "Scott of the Antarctic" claims to be complete with new parts from the estate. I will have to wait a while to get it from England.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Szymanowski*: Litany to the Virgin Mary, Stabat Mater & Symphony No. 3 'Song of the Night'
Aleksandra Kurzak (soprano), Agnieszka Rehlis (mezzo-soprano), Dmitry Korchak (tenor) & Artur Ruciński (baritone)

Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir, Jacek Kaspszyk


----------



## Merl

Grabbed these the other day. £2 each (supposedly secondhand). The Kosler Dvorak set has a tiny bit of damage to the box but cases and discs are pristine. The Brahms complete came in its original shrinkwrap - brand new. What a steal!!!


----------



## Merl

Also bought these 3 for the sum total of £1.50!!! All 'used' but practically new. Finally completed my full set of Pesek's Dvorak cycle.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> Gundula Janowitz
> A Voice of Silver & Gold


My first LP with Gundula Janowitz was the Ino cantata Telemann,I still have it!


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> My first LP with Gundula Janowitz was the Ino cantata Telemann,I still have it!


2. CD Telemann: Kantate „Ino" TWV 20: 41; Händel: 4 Arien & Duette aus "Der Messias"; Bach: 2 Arien aus Weihachtsoratorium BWV 248
It's in the box


----------



## Guest

I have to buy this box otherwise its almost impossible to find some cd's seperately.There is certainly enough other music to make it worthwile.50 cd's for 86 euro shipment included is not a bad bargain.
I shall try to sell a few cd's wich I purchased recently.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> 2. CD Telemann: Kantate „Ino" TWV 20: 41; Händel: 4 Arien & Duette aus "Der Messias"; Bach: 2 Arien aus Weihachtsoratorium BWV 248
> It's in the box


This is the one.....


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven symphonies, Herbert Blomstedt, Staatskapelle Dresden:










Beethoven string quartets, Takács Quartet:


----------



## Judith

Merl said:


> Also bought these 3 for the sum total of £1.50!!! All 'used' but practically new. Finally completed my full set of Pesek's Dvorak cycle.


I too have Dvorak Cycle conducted by Libor Pesek. Mine in a box set.

Symphonies 2,4,5 and 6 by Czech Philharmonic Orchestra and 1,3,7,8 and 9 by RLPO.

It is a box set with some other pieces as well!


----------



## Klassik

I went to the thrift store today and picked up a new, sealed classical cassette. It's not too often one finds a new, sealed classical cassette so I decided to spend the whopping 27 cents to buy it.


Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 2 (Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra/RCA-BMG) {New - Cassette}



Judith said:


> I too have Dvorak Cycle conducted by Libor Pesek. Mine in a box set.
> 
> Symphonies 2,4,5 and 6 by Czech Philharmonic Orchestra and 1,3,7,8 and 9 by RLPO.
> 
> It is a box set with some other pieces as well!


I have this boxset too with the 2016 re-release under the Erato/Warner Classics label. It's quite good and quite cheap for those who don't have it!


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Missa Solemnis conducted by Otto Klemperer.

I used to have this great performance on vinyl.

Time to replace it on CD, so I ordered it.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler Symphony 9 by Kurt Sanderling and the Berlin Symphony Orchestra:


----------



## Pugg

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Beethoven symphonies, Herbert Blomstedt, Staatskapelle Dresden:
> 
> Beethoven string quartets, Takács Quartet:


I am not saying that I regret this buying but I am still with Alban Berg Quartet.


----------



## Omicron9

Traverso said:


> I have to buy this box otherwise its almost impossible to find some cd's seperately.There is certainly enough other music to make it worthwile.50 cd's for 86 euro shipment included is not a bad bargain.
> I shall try to sell a few cd's wich I purchased recently.


I am most curious about this box. I have a few of the individual disks, but would love to have the whole set.


----------



## premont

Traverso said:


> I have to buy this box *otherwise its almost impossible to find some cd's seperately*.There is certainly enough other music to make it worthwile.50 cd's for 86 euro shipment included is not a bad bargain.
> I shall try to sell a few cd's wich I purchased recently.


Yes, this is what I concluded too.


----------



## Taggart

Praetorius, Guédron: Grand Bal à la cour d'Henri IV Soprano Ensemble Doulce Mémoire, Dir. d. Raisin-Dadre V. Bourin

Feeding our Praetorius addiction. Amazon at it's usual impenetrableness. The disc is French and out of print. We had a look at the UK and US sites but _way_ too expensive. Then saw it on the French site but sold by a _British_ company.


----------



## Guest

Omicron9 said:


> I am most curious about this box. I have a few of the individual disks, but would love to have the whole set.


Don't hesitate !  https://www.dodax.nl/muziek-cds-dvds-vinylplaten/kamermuziek/hogwood-medieval-renaissance-pdaqtjyx/

Shipment is included

Prices may differ in some countries.I once purchased a cd in France ( it was sold out in my country) without difficulties.


----------



## Judith

Klassik said:


> I went to the thrift store today and picked up a new, sealed classical cassette. It's not too often one finds a new, sealed classical cassette so I decided to spend the whopping 27 cents to buy it.
> 
> 
> Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 2 (Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra/RCA-BMG) {New - Cassette}
> 
> I have this boxset too with the 2016 re-release under the Erato/Warner Classics label. It's quite good and quite cheap for those who don't have it!


Listening to Dvorak ninth now! So full of life which is typical of RLPO!


----------



## Tallisman

Listening to Dvorak's 9th too! Istvan Kertesz with the LSO on Decca. Perfect.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## laurie

*Violin Lullabies -- Rachel Barton Pine w/ Matthew Hagle, piano*

In my never-ending search for music to help with my insomnia, I came across this CD by Rachel Barton Pine ( a wonderful musician "new discovery" for me; thanks_* hpowders*_!) This lovely album of lullabies was inspired by the birth of her first child, & she personally choose each of these 25 small musical gems, from a wide variety of 25 different composers; Gershwin, Respighi, de Falla, Sibelius, Grieg, Faure, to name just a few. I highly recommend this, & not just to babies! (bonus; the cd booklet is interesting, too)







.


----------



## Bettina

laurie said:


> *Violin Lullabies -- Rachel Barton Pine w/ Matthew Hagle, piano*
> 
> In my never-ending search for music to help with my insomnia, I came across this CD by Rachel Barton Pine ( a wonderful musician "new discovery" for me; thanks_ hpowders_!) This lovely album of lullabies was inspired by the birth of her first child, & she personally choose each of these 25 small musical gems, from a wide variety of 25 different composers; Gershwin, Respighi, de Falla, Sibelius, Grieg, Faure, to name just a few. I highly recommend this, & not just to babies! (bonus; the cd booklet is interesting, too)
> 
> View attachment 94221
> .


Great choice! I was so impressed with the musicianship, kindness and warmth that she displayed at her master class yesterday.


----------



## dillonp2020

My most recent purchases include: The Great Renata Tebaldi, Joshua Bell Bach, Tosca with Callas, Di Stefano, and Gobbi, and Brahms Ein Deutches Requiem.


----------



## hpowders

laurie said:


> *Violin Lullabies -- Rachel Barton Pine w/ Matthew Hagle, piano*
> 
> In my never-ending search for music to help with my insomnia, I came across this CD by Rachel Barton Pine ( a wonderful musician "new discovery" for me; thanks_* hpowders*_!) This lovely album of lullabies was inspired by the birth of her first child, & she personally choose each of these 25 small musical gems, from a wide variety of 25 different composers; Gershwin, Respighi, de Falla, Sibelius, Grieg, Faure, to name just a few. I highly recommend this, & not just to babies! (bonus; the cd booklet is interesting, too)
> 
> View attachment 94221
> .


Sure thing.

She is an excellent violinist.


----------



## Pugg

Tallisman said:


> Listening to Dvorak's 9th too! Istvan Kertesz with the LSO on Decca. Perfect.


This one stands still lonely at the top.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Sonata

dillonp2020 said:


> My most recent purchases include: The Great Renata Tebaldi, Joshua Bell Bach, Tosca with Callas, Di Stefano, and Gobbi, and Brahms Ein Deutches Requiem.


Some nice choices there


----------



## Pugg

​A bargain if ever I had one.
The Szymanowski are stunning.


----------



## Pugg

​€ 20,00 shipped from Switzerland .


----------



## Omicron9

Pugg said:


> ​€ 20,00 shipped from Switzerland .


Excellent purchase, Pugg. I hope someone you trust recommended this to you.  :lol:


----------



## Omicron9

Just nabbed the complete Schnittke solo piano works:

https://www.amazon.com/Alfred-Schnittke-Complete-Piano-Music/dp/B01FGQIRRK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1494424710&sr=8-1&keywords=schnittke+piano


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler Symphony 10: Rudolf Barshai, Junge Deutsche Philharmonie


----------



## laurie

.







............................


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Quartetto Italiano, the Complete Philips & Decca Recordings:


----------



## Pugg

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Quartetto Italiano, the Complete Philips & Decca Recordings:
> 
> View attachment 94322


Excellent choice. :tiphat:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Three recent orders...*

*British Tone Poems: Volume 1 (Alwyn, Bantock et al.)*
Rumon Gamba & the BBC National Orchestra of Wales

*William Alwyn: String Quartets No.10-13*
The Tippett Quartet

*Carl Nielsen: The Master Works Volume 2 - Chamber Music*
Various Artists


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart symphonies, 33, 36 & 39 by Eugen Jochum, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra:










Mahler Symphony 9 live by Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## Tallisman

Loving it, too.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Overtures from the British Isles: Volumes 1 & 2*
Rumon Gamba & the BBC National Orchestra of Wales

A follow on order after the arrival of the first volume of British Tone Poems. I have listened to Volume 1 on Apple Music and look forward to these arriving.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

On vinyl: 
Richard Strauss, Clemens Krauss - Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra* / Willi Boskovsky ‎- Ein Heldenleben









Pierre Monteux - Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique










Haydn, Boccherini, & Vivaldi, Munchinger Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra










Beethoven* / Mozart* - Eugene Ormandy, The Philadelphia Orchestra ‎- Symphony No. 5 In C Minor, OP 57 / Symphony No. 40 In G Minor, K. 550










all four for 1 dollar.


----------



## Pugg

Johnnie Burgess said:


> On vinyl:
> Richard Strauss, Clemens Krauss - Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra* / Willi Boskovsky ‎- Ein Heldenleben
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pierre Monteux - Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haydn, Boccherini, & Vivaldi, Munchinger Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beethoven* / Mozart* - Eugene Ormandy, The Philadelphia Orchestra ‎- Symphony No. 5 In C Minor, OP 57 / Symphony No. 40 In G Minor, K. 550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all four for 1 dollar.


I do hope the condition is good.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Pugg said:


> I do hope the condition is good.


All are in good condition.


----------



## dillonp2020

Verdi's Othello with Placido Domingo and Sherrill Milnes.


----------



## Pugg

dillonp2020 said:


> Verdi's Othello with Placido Domingo and Sherrill Milnes.


Good you added Milnes or else we had to guess four times at least.


----------



## Guest

A very fine box with the great Music of Purcell.


----------



## Judith

Just ordered 

Ravel

Yuja Wang
Tonhalle-Orchester Zurich
Conducted by Lionel Bringuier.

Seeing Ravel Piano Concerto in G being performed by local orchestra in June and not familiar with it!


----------



## Klassik

Traverso said:


> A very fine box with the great Music of Purcell.


I've purchased a few Belder CDs recently and have been quite impressed. I wasn't aware of this set, thanks for the recommendation.



Judith said:


> Seeing Ravel Piano Concerto in G being performed by local orchestra in June and not familiar with it!


You'll want to become familiar with this one! Some may consider this to be a dirty word, but the 2nd movement is..._beautiful_!


----------



## Hurrian

Gyorgy Ligeti: The Ligeti Project. An excellent anthology of his best works.


----------



## dillonp2020

Sviatoslav Ricter doing Beethoven's last three piano sonatas, and also Murray Perahia doing Bach's French suites.


----------



## Pugg

​
Schubert: The Song Collection / Robert Holl.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Brilliant+Classics/95111BR


----------



## Pugg

After urgent advice in another tread .
Shipped €5.00


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

On my way from Germany, the 2 latest albums by guitarhero Frank Bungarten.


----------



## Bettina

Mozart, Quintet K. 452 and Beethoven, Quintet Op. 16, with Brendel on piano. I bought it today at Armadillo Music (my local second-hand CD shop) for only $3. While I was there, I ran into one of my piano teacher colleagues...she saw me holding this CD and wished she had found it first! :lol:


----------



## laurie

I couldn't decide which_ one _to get next, so .....


----------



## Selby

^ Those Moeran selections are under appreciated; good picks!


----------



## Klassik

Here's a couple of used CDs I picked up from a local Half Price Books:


Mozart - Complete Horn Concertos -- Daniel Bourgue, horn, Ensemble Orchestral De Sofia, Dir. Debros Papazian (Arion) {Used}
J.S. Bach - Italian Concerto, French Overture, 4 Duetti (BWV 802-5), Chromatic Fantasy & Fugue --Christophe Rousset, harpsichord (Editions de L'Oiseau - Lyre) {Used}


----------



## Judith

Just arrived today 

Yuja Wang
TonHalle-Orchester Zurich
Conducted by Lionel Bringuier

Ravel

On the CD has

Ravel Piano Concerto in G Major
Fauré Ballade in F Sharp major for Piano Solo 
Ravel Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D Major

Going to see the first one performed with Mahler 1st symphony by Leeds Symphony Orchestra in two weeks and trying to familiarise myself with them both.

The second one not a purchase as such but came with the BBC Music Magazine 

Sir Mark Elder
The Hallé

Nielsen Symphony No 4
Shostakovich Symphony No 9

Thought the latter is a real bargain


----------



## Tchaikov6

Pugg said:


> After urgent advice in another tread .
> Shipped €5.00


I am enjoying Church Windows and Brazilian Impressions currently- Do tell me how you like this recording, I'm very interested in trying out new ones.


----------



## JeffD

I just ordered the Takacs Quartet box set of the Beethoven string quartets. I have been listening to the Guarneri recordings for years. 

On my list is to get more Respighi.


----------



## Klassik

I stopped at a thrift store during my lunch break today. Usually I won't find much in terms of music I like, but today was an exception when it came to cassettes:


Respighi - Pines of Rome, Roman Festivals, Fountains of Rome (Muti/Philadelphia Orchestra/EMI) {Used - Cassette}
Orchestral Spectaculars (Kunzel/Cincinnati Pops/Telarc) {Used - Cassette}

I also got a Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass A&M greatest hits cassette. All three were ~$1.50 combined. Not bad. I have multiple Roman trilogy recordings, but not Muti's even though I quite like hearing it through streaming. Now I have it. Also, I have all the music which is on the _Orchestral Spectaculars_ cassette (they're all crowd pleasing bon-bons), but it'll be interesting to see how they sound Telarc style. Sometimes it's great, sometimes not so much. Plus, one can never have too many recordings of Weinberger's Polka & Fugue from Schwanda and the Bagpiper! :lol: One interesting thing about the Telarc cassette is that it proudly advertises that it's recorded on TDK SA Type II tape. Oddly enough, it does not say what recording EQ was used so I'll either have to rely on the auto-detect holes or do some experimenting to see if it sounds better on the type I or II position.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Two more Beethoven Symphony cycles. Bernard Haitink and the London Symphony Orchestra and Arturo Toscanini, NBC Sympony Orchestra.


----------



## Pugg

​
Love unexpected presents .:angel:


----------



## JeffD

I turned in the winning bid for a Fratelli Vinaccia 1898 bowlback mandolin. The kind of heaven I am in!


----------



## Heliogabo

I can't get enough of Brahms in the last days, so I ordered this:









I already had all of this pieces (one, two or more versions), but didn't had any of this performances so...
I'm looking forward for the violin sonatas (Dumay/Pires), the cello sonatas (Rostro/Serkin) and the Hagen's string quintets. Can't wait...


----------



## Judith

Heliogabo said:


> I can't get enough of Brahms in the last days, so I ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already had all of this pieces (one, two or more versions), but didn't had any of this performances so...
> I'm looking forward for the violin sonatas (Dumay/Pires), the cello sonatas (Rostro/Serkin) and the Hagen's string quintets. Can't wait...


I have a bit of an obsession with Brahms. Own two symphony cycles, piano, violin, double concertos and various sonatas. Just recently posted a blog about him and his involvement with the Schumanns on TC!

Symphony cycles are

Simon Rattle 
Berliner Philharmoniker

Riccardo Muti
Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Heliogabo

Judith said:


> I have a bit of an obsession with Brahms. Own two symphony cycles, piano, violin, double concertos and various sonatas. Just recently posted a blog about him and his involvement with the Schumanns on TC!
> 
> Symphony cycles are
> 
> Simon Rattle
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> 
> Riccardo Muti
> Philadelphia Orchestra


Interesting, where's that blog you posted?

Haven't heard that symphony cycles, but I enjoy Karajan, Chailly and Abbado (my entrance). Should check soon Rattle and Mutti, and also Klemperer


----------



## Judith

Heliogabo said:


> Interesting, where's that blog you posted?
> 
> Haven't heard that symphony cycles, but I enjoy Karajan, Chailly and Abbado (my entrance). Should check soon Rattle and Mutti, and also Klemperer


On the TC blog pages! Only went on yesterday! Let me know when you find it!


----------



## Heliogabo

Judith said:


> On the TC blog pages! Only went on yesterday! Let me know when you find it!


That's a nice post, thanks Judith. In fact I was thinking about reading a Brahms biography.
That passionate (but repressed) love of Brahms to Clara Schumann always intrigued me as one of the affairs that with no doubt marked the style and language of a composer. Brahms in this case, and his self-contained fire.


----------



## Judith

Heliogabo said:


> That's a nice post, thanks Judith. In fact I was thinking about reading a Brahms biography.
> That passionate (but repressed) love of Brahms to Clara Schumann always intrigued me as one of the affairs that with no doubt marked the style and language of a composer. Brahms in this case, and his self-contained fire.


Had mixed opinions of whether there was more behind closed doors but also wondered that although Schumann had "mental health problems" and in an asylum, wonder if he knew how Brahms felt about his wife!!!


----------



## Tallisman

Petrenko is very good...


----------



## dillonp2020

Danill Trifonov Liszt Transcendental Etudes.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Trip to Dearborn Music today:








^ Sound Clips Here

And the following two from the dollar bin:


----------



## Pugg

dillonp2020 said:


> Danill Trifonov Liszt Transcendental Etudes.


You are going to love this one.....:cheers:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Library sale $1 USD:


----------



## Judith

Tallisman said:


> View attachment 94534
> 
> 
> Petrenko is very good...


Have the whole Shostakovich cycle by this wonderful orchestra and conductor! Seen them live and they were amazing!!


----------



## hpowders

Heliogabo said:


> I can't get enough of Brahms in the last days, so I ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already had all of this pieces (one, two or more versions), but didn't had any of this performances so...
> I'm looking forward for the violin sonatas (Dumay/Pires), the cello sonatas (Rostro/Serkin) and the Hagen's string quintets. Can't wait...


I can NEVER get enough Brahms chamber music!!!


----------



## Sonata

In preparation for my first Composer-of-the-month project, two by Dvorak:

Spectre's Bride









Saint Ludmila









Two lesser known works, I had them previously downloaded from emusic in a large complete "Dvorak Sacred Works" box, but the emusic update appeared to have eaten my music. GRRR. I already have several of the other pieces available in seperate performances so rather than repurchase the full box, I just selected these two individual works


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> In preparation for my first Composer-of-the-month project, two by Dvorak:
> 
> Spectre's Bride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Ludmila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two lesser known works, I had them previously downloaded from emusic in a large complete "Dvorak Sacred Works" box, but the emusic update appeared to have eaten my music. GRRR. I already have several of the other pieces available in seperate performances so rather than repurchase the full box, I just selected these two individual works


Looking very interesting....


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Richard Straus, Rudolf Kempe, Dresden Staatskapelle: Orchestral Works Box set










Mahler Symphony 2 by:
Mehta, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra:










Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Gustav Mahler Symphonies: Gary Bertini and Kolner Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester:


----------



## Judith

Excuse the pun but going to use it anyway, been Chopin or should I say ordered

Murray Perahia Plays Chopin (6 CD Box Set)

This amazing musician caught me recently when they played something of his on the radio

Evgeny Kissin

The Chopin Collection

This one was a real bargain and couldn't resist!


----------



## Melinda

It's not a purchase but a Christmas present from my sister: Tchaikovsky the Seasons on vinyl (she bought because I had mentioned before that i would like to have it). my last purchase was a Marketing book:lol:


----------



## Pugg

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 78 'Organ Symphony'

Just €1,00


----------



## Tallisman

hpowders said:


> I can NEVER get enough Brahms chamber music!!!


Complete chamber music... in a box set... Brahms... yum


----------



## Tallisman

Just bought this copy of Schubert's Death and the Maiden Quartet played by the 'Mandelring Quartet'. 
A little slow for me, but rather good otherwise:


----------



## Klassik

I've had the chance to visit several B&M shops in town who sell CDs over the last couple of weeks. Thus, a number of CDs have followed me home. Here's what I have:


Yo-Yo Ma plays Cello Masterworks (8 CDs) (Sony) {New}
J.S. Bach - Clavier-Übung 1 Six Partitas (Martin Gester - Harpsichord/Ligia) {New}
Louis Spohr - Three Duos for Two Violins, Op. 67 (Schunk & Petersen/cpo) {New}
Telemann - Six Trios 1718 (Camerata Koln/cpo) {Used}
M. Haydn - Incidental Music to Voltaire's _Zaïre_, Notturno solenne in E flat, Notturno in F major (J. Goritzki, Deutsche Kammerakademie Neuss/cpo) {Used}
Brahms - Sextet Nos. 1 & 2 (Kocian Quartet w/members of the Smetana Quartet/Denon) {Used}
Aldebrando Subissati - Violin Sonatas (1675) (A. Ciccolini - violin, G. Nasillo - violoncello, K-E Schroder - theorbo, L. Scandali - harpsichord & organ/Pan Classics) {New}

I'm looking forward to getting into the Yo-Yo Ma boxset. 8 CDs for ~$15 is a really good deal. It does not have the complete Bach cello suites, but that's not a problem for me as I have Yo-Yo Ma's complete recordings of that already.

I had no idea about Aldebrando Subissati. I saw the CD there in the racks and decided to take a gamble on it given the instrumentation and my general like for Italian Baroque music. I'm liking what I've heard so far! That's a good thing or else I would have wasted $7! Aldebrando Subissati seems extremely obscure though. He does not even have an English Wikipedia page and even Google does not turn up much about him! It seems that these violin sonatas are the only surviving works of his, but he may have been someone of significance at the time. I don't know. Does anyone here know anything about him?

Oh, and as I mentioned on another thread some days ago, I'm impressed yet again with Michael Haydn. Zaïre is interesting work. Those who like Turkish percussion ought to check it out. It seems to me from what I've heard so far that J. Haydn's drunk little brother had some musical talent!


----------



## Pugg

​Bargain price for me.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart The Symphonies: Karl Bohm, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## Pugg

​
Out June 9 on pre order. :cheers:

Summer Night Concert 2017

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/fu...ork=&performer=fleming&medium=all&label=&cat=


----------



## Portamento

Rontgen piano music:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Nimbus/NI5937

i will start listening to it tomorrow.


----------



## rpc732

Two box set purchases arrived today. (It's a good day! :lol

1. Jean Martinon, The Late Years (Erato and HMV recordings, 1968-1975)









2. Richard Strauss, Lieder 
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, baritone; Gerald Moore, piano


----------



## Portamento

I almost forgot I also ordered from amazon a week ago Billy Budd by britten


----------



## Pugg

rpc732 said:


> Two box set purchases arrived today. (It's a good day! :lol
> 
> 1. Jean Martinon, The Late Years (Erato and HMV recordings, 1968-1975)
> 
> View attachment 94694
> 
> 
> 2. Richard Strauss, Lieder
> Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, baritone; Gerald Moore, piano
> 
> View attachment 94695


The Strauss lieder is such a fine box, enjoy!


----------



## stejo

Rachmaninov second piano concert with Tharaud at the piano.
Flac 96/24


----------



## Ralphus

Complete Haydn Piano Trios & Complete Pink Floyd:













& The new Saint Etienne album pre-ordered:


----------



## dillonp2020

Today I was walking the streets of Montreal and found a Vinyl store that also carries CDS. I found the following
Les Contes D'Hoffman with Sutherland, Domingo, and Bacquier conducted by Bonynge
Chopin Piano Concertos no.1 and no.2, Martha Argerich and Charles Dutoit
Ravel Gaspard de La Nuit Vladimir Ashkenazy 
Gaspard de la Nuit and Prokofiev Piano Sonata no.6, Ivo Pogorelich
Les Troyens, Colin Davis
All for USD$19


----------



## rpc732

Pugg said:


> The Strauss lieder is such a fine box, enjoy!


Started with the first disc this morning, and it is delightful! Fischer-Dieskau seems to have put a good deal of thought into each song, and I always forget just how versatile his voice can be when I haven't listened to him in a while. That said, before I go any deeper into the box, I need to remedy the biggest problem of these Warner re-issues and dig up the lyrics....


----------



## Klassik

dillonp2020 said:


> Today I was walking the streets of Montreal and found a Vinyl store that also carries CDS. I found the following


I'm curious as to the name and location of this store if you don't mind. I'll be visiting Montreal soon and I wouldn't mind shopping for some CDs if there are good classical record store near my hotel downtown.


----------



## dillonp2020

Klassik said:


> I'm curious as to the name and location of this store if you don't mind. I'll be visiting Montreal soon and I wouldn't mind shopping for some CDs if there are good classical record store near my hotel downtown.


It is more of a rock place, but anyways, Cheap Thrills 2044 Metcalfe St, Montreal. Some nice recordings are left, I didn't take any of the von Karajan recordings, most of which I already have.


----------



## Pugg

dillonp2020 said:


> Today I was walking the streets of Montreal and found a Vinyl store that also carries CDS. I found the following
> Les Contes D'Hoffman with Sutherland, Domingo, and Bacquier conducted by Bonynge
> Chopin Piano Concertos no.1 and no.2, Martha Argerich and Charles Dutoit
> Ravel Gaspard de La Nuit Vladimir Ashkenazy
> Gaspard de la Nuit and Prokofiev Piano Sonata no.6, Ivo Pogorelich
> Les Troyens, Colin Davis
> All for USD$19


I would have paid double.


----------



## dillonp2020

Pugg said:


> I would have paid double.


Agreed. I would have paid the same, or even double, for just the operas.


----------



## Pugg

​
Couldn't resit for €25,00 shipped.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphonies: Simon Rattle, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## Sonata

Ralphus said:


> Complete Haydn Piano Trios & Complete Pink Floyd:
> View attachment 94707
> View attachment 94708
> 
> & The new Saint Etienne album pre-ordered:
> View attachment 94709


Great choice on the Haydn piano trios  I like every single one of them. And while I am not a fan of early Floyd, that's pretty sweet that there is a complete boxed set together, I'm sure it will give you much enjoyment


----------



## dillonp2020

I got some interesting vinyls today in Burlington VT. Indcluding:
Kleiber and Vienna Phil Beethoven symphony no.5
Horowitz and Reiner Beethoven Emperor Piano concerto
HvK and Vienna Phil Brahms symphony no1
Met opera Dialogues of the Carmelites
HvK Berlin Phil adagios albioni, pachebel, boccerherini, and respighi
All for $35


----------



## dillonp2020

dillonp2020 said:


> I got some interesting vinyls today in Burlington VT. Indcluding:
> Kleiber and Vienna Phil Beethoven symphony no.5
> Horowitz and Reiner Beethoven Emperor Piano concerto
> HvK and Vienna Phil Brahms symphony no1
> Met opera Dialogues of the Carmelites
> HvK Berlin Phil adagios albioni, pachebel, boccerherini, and respighi


The Kleiber is supposed to be the best recording of the Fifth, so I can't wait to put it on my turntable at home.


----------



## Judith

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Beethoven Symphonies: Simon Rattle, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra:


Got this set! Love it!


----------



## dillonp2020

I also love the set, as a set. For me the ninth left a little to be desired.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

dillonp2020 said:


> I also love the set, as a set. For me the ninth left a little to be desired.


So far it is better than Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic.


----------



## dillonp2020

Johnnie Burgess said:


> So far it is better than Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic.


Agreed, but still not as good as Von Karajan in my opinion.


----------



## Pugg

dillonp2020 said:


> I got some interesting vinyls today in Burlington VT. Indcluding:
> Kleiber and Vienna Phil Beethoven symphony no.5
> Horowitz and Reiner Beethoven Emperor Piano concerto
> HvK and Vienna Phil Brahms symphony no1
> Met opera Dialogues of the Carmelites
> HvK Berlin Phil adagios albioni, pachebel, boccerherini, and respighi
> All for $35





dillonp2020 said:


> The Kleiber is supposed to be the best recording of the Fifth, so I can't wait to put it on my turntable at home.


Going to be hours of wonderful music, enjoy.


----------



## Pugg

dillonp2020 said:


> Agreed, but still not as good as Von Karajan in my opinion.


The early DG set I presume you are talking about?


----------



## Ralphus

> Great choice on the Haydn piano trios I like every single one of them. And while I am not a fan of early Floyd, that's pretty sweet that there is a complete boxed set together, I'm sure it will give you much enjoyment


Thanks. I found myself in Seoul and the wife gave me permission to spend $50 (she's right to monitor...I could go nuts buying CDs!) so I treated myself to the Haydn set. I love Haydn's quartets and know some of the late trios, so I'm expecting wonderful things. As for the Pink Floyd, I agree with you, and listening so far to "The Piper at the Gates of Dawn" and "Saucerful of Secrets" has reinforced the impression. But the box was $100 second-hand and had all the original stickers and posters and the like. It even has "Wish You Were Here" in a black plastic bag as per the original release. I'm a sucker for those things.

I'm probably alone in my obsession for Saint Etienne. I'm a classical lover through and through. I love a lot of jazz and pop and rock and other stuff. But the one fan-boy-like obsession I have is Saint Etienne.


----------



## dillonp2020

Pugg said:


> The early DG set I presume you are talking about?


Yes. 1963 I believe.


----------



## dillonp2020

It seems I can't help myself this week. Today I picked up on Amazon the following:

JS Bach French Suites, Murray Perahia (2016)
Mozart Don Giovanni, Yannick Nezet-Seguin (2012)
PI Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto no.1, Ivo Pogorelich (1986)
Schubert Impromptus and Liszt Transcriptions, Murray Perahia (2005)
Ivo Pogerlich Complete Recordings on DG
Carl Orff Carmina Burana, Robert Shaw Atlanta SO and Chorus
Mozart Requiem, Robert Shaw ASO and Chorus
Beethoven Piano Sonatas 28,30,31,32, Sviatoslav Ricter (1971 for the 28 and 30. 1974 for 31 and 32
Vivaldi Four Seasons, Itzhak Perlamn (1992)
Verdi Requiem, Robert Shaw ASO and Chorus 
Mozart Mitiridate, Christophe Rousset and Cecilia Bartoli (1999)
Brahms and Stravinsky Violin Concertos, Hilary Hahn Neville Mariner Academy of St. Martin in the Fields (2001)
Grieg and Schumann Piano Concertos, Leif Ove Andsnes Berlin Phil(2003)
Paganini 24 Caprices, Julia Fischer (2010)
Prokofiev Cantata for the Twentieth Anniversary of the Russian Revolution, Moscow Phil 

If the date wasn't stated, it was unclear on the disc.


----------



## Judith

Ordered and going to be skint again lol!

Tchaikovsky
Quartets in D Opus 11 and F Opus 22. Also has Quartet Movement in B Flat on same CD!

Endellion String Quartet.

Heard the second movement of opus 11 on the radio the other day and was hooked!


----------



## Sonata

dillonp2020 said:


> It seems I can't help myself this week. Today I picked up on Amazon the following:
> 
> JS Bach French Suites, Murray Perahia (2016)
> Mozart Don Giovanni, Yannick Nezet-Seguin (2012)
> PI Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto no.1, Ivo Pogorelich (1986)
> Schubert Impromptus and Liszt Transcriptions, Murray Perahia (2005)
> Ivo Pogerlich Complete Recordings on DG
> Carl Orff Carmina Burana, Robert Shaw Atlanta SO and Chorus
> Mozart Requiem, Robert Shaw ASO and Chorus
> Beethoven Piano Sonatas 28,30,31,32, Sviatoslav Ricter (1971 for the 28 and 30. 1974 for 31 and 32
> Vivaldi Four Seasons, Itzhak Perlamn (1992)
> Verdi Requiem, Robert Shaw ASO and Chorus
> Mozart Mitiridate, Christophe Rousset and Cecilia Bartoli (1999)
> Brahms and Stravinsky Violin Concertos, Hilary Hahn Neville Mariner Academy of St. Martin in the Fields (2001)
> Grieg and Schumann Piano Concertos, Leif Ove Andsnes Berlin Phil(2003)
> Paganini 24 Caprices, Julia Fischer (2010)
> Prokofiev Cantata for the Twentieth Anniversary of the Russian Revolution, Moscow Phil
> 
> If the date wasn't stated, it was unclear on the disc.


What a delicious haul!


----------



## Sonata

Ralphus said:


> I'm probably alone in my obsession for Saint Etienne. I'm a classical lover through and through. I love a lot of jazz and pop and rock and other stuff. But the one fan-boy-like obsession I have is Saint Etienne.


I've never head of Saint Etienne, you've piqued my interest. I'll have to try.


----------



## Hurrian

Rochberg: Symphony No. 5 / Black Sounds / Transcendental Variations


----------



## Selby

Pre-order


----------



## Pugg

dillonp2020 said:


> It seems I can't help myself this week. Today I picked up on Amazon the following:
> 
> JS Bach French Suites, Murray Perahia (2016)
> Mozart Don Giovanni, Yannick Nezet-Seguin (2012)
> PI Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto no.1, Ivo Pogorelich (1986)
> Schubert Impromptus and Liszt Transcriptions, Murray Perahia (2005)
> Ivo Pogerlich Complete Recordings on DG
> Carl Orff Carmina Burana, Robert Shaw Atlanta SO and Chorus
> Mozart Requiem, Robert Shaw ASO and Chorus
> Beethoven Piano Sonatas 28,30,31,32, Sviatoslav Ricter (1971 for the 28 and 30. 1974 for 31 and 32
> Vivaldi Four Seasons, Itzhak Perlamn (1992)
> Verdi Requiem, Robert Shaw ASO and Chorus
> Mozart Mitiridate, Christophe Rousset and Cecilia Bartoli (1999)
> Brahms and Stravinsky Violin Concertos, Hilary Hahn Neville Mariner Academy of St. Martin in the Fields (2001)
> Grieg and Schumann Piano Concertos, Leif Ove Andsnes Berlin Phil(2003)
> Paganini 24 Caprices, Julia Fischer (2010)
> Prokofiev Cantata for the Twentieth Anniversary of the Russian Revolution, Moscow Phil
> 
> If the date wasn't stated, it was unclear on the disc.


O, dear, minding my own business, but you mind your bank account.


----------



## Ralphus

> I've never head of Saint Etienne, you've piqued my interest. I'll have to try.


I'd recommend the album, "Tiger Bay" to start with--or perhaps "Good Humor" or "Tales from Turnpike House".

I hope you enjoy


----------



## jimsumner

dillonp2020 said:


> It seems I can't help myself this week. Today I picked up on Amazon the following:
> 
> JS Bach French Suites, Murray Perahia (2016)
> Mozart Don Giovanni, Yannick Nezet-Seguin (2012)
> PI Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto no.1, Ivo Pogorelich (1986)
> Schubert Impromptus and Liszt Transcriptions, Murray Perahia (2005)
> Ivo Pogerlich Complete Recordings on DG
> Carl Orff Carmina Burana, Robert Shaw Atlanta SO and Chorus
> Mozart Requiem, Robert Shaw ASO and Chorus
> Beethoven Piano Sonatas 28,30,31,32, Sviatoslav Ricter (1971 for the 28 and 30. 1974 for 31 and 32
> Vivaldi Four Seasons, Itzhak Perlamn (1992)
> Verdi Requiem, Robert Shaw ASO and Chorus
> Mozart Mitiridate, Christophe Rousset and Cecilia Bartoli (1999)
> Brahms and Stravinsky Violin Concertos, Hilary Hahn Neville Mariner Academy of St. Martin in the Fields (2001)
> Grieg and Schumann Piano Concertos, Leif Ove Andsnes Berlin Phil(2003)
> Paganini 24 Caprices, Julia Fischer (2010)
> Prokofiev Cantata for the Twentieth Anniversary of the Russian Revolution, Moscow Phil
> 
> If the date wasn't stated, it was unclear on the disc.


Well, it is a holiday.


----------



## Judith

Not music this time but a book.

Trio
Boman Desai

Why in this thread you might ask???

It is about the relationship between Brahms and the Schumanns. The very subject that I am so interested in!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven symphonies: Riccardo Muti, Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen Box set, Import


----------



## SixFootScowl

Library Bookstore. Ex library CDs in decent condition at 50 cents each:


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

A must read, although a difficult find. I acquired mine after it was discarded from a library and listed on Amazon!








A common choice for people who are new to the composition. People often think that you *must* follow these guidelines for structure, but it isn't true. Not since 1908 with Schoenberg. Interestingly enough, he wrote this book! It goes over form, phrases, and how essential accompainment is. Really inspiring!


----------



## dillonp2020

Rostropovich conducts Shostakovich complete symphonies







Murray Perahia Complete Recording of Bach 







Rostropovich and NSO, Prokofiev Romeo et Juliette


----------



## Selby

Some good finds from Everyday Music in Portland, Oregon


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Selby said:


> Some good finds from Everyday Music in Portland, Oregon
> 
> View attachment 94972
> 
> View attachment 94971


I cannot comment on the first two items but that Bantock set is an excellent find Selby


----------



## Guest

My latest purchase is The Golden Ring a DVD made by the BBC,I am most curious.I found also a very cheap set ( new) of this ring,so,now I can judge for myself if I can notice any difference between the first and second remastering.
I had to pay ten times more for the first remastering.

I have to wait a few weeks,but by the end of this month I first start by watching the DVD.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> My latest purchase is The Golden Ring a DVD made by the BBC,I am most curious.I found also a very cheap set ( new) of this ring,so,now I can judge for myself if I can notice any difference between the first and second remastering.
> I had to pay ten times more for the first remastering.
> 
> I have to wait a few weeks,but by the end of this month I first start by watching the DVD.


Watch Birgit Nilsson on the DVD.....


----------



## Merl

Not the greatest Schubert symphony set but for £3 (with P&P) I couldn't turn it down. Tbh, it sounds much better than I remember. Big band Schubert with over-dominant strings but it's nice enough.


----------



## Barbebleu

Gary Bertini Complete Mahler Symphonies plus DLVDE.


----------



## dillonp2020

Had fun today:
1. Verdi Tenor Arias sung by Placido Domingo
2. Beethoven's Missa Solemnis Otto Klemperer
3. JS Bach St Matthews Passion, John Elliot Gardiner
4. Verdi Falstaff, Karajan
5. Verdi Otello, James Levine
6. Isaac Stern the Early concertos recordings vol 1 and 2
7. Mahler's 8th, Claudio Abbado (1995)


----------



## Judith

Skint!!

Indulged in 

Rachmaninov Symphonies 1-3

Andrew Litton
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Just started following Andrew (especially as he replies to my tweets on Twitter lol) and only have Rachmaninov 2nd symphony so it made sense to get this one!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven symphonies: Andre Cluytens, Berlin Philarmonic:


----------



## Judith

Just ordered 

Beethoven Cello Sonatas 

Steven Isserlis
Robert Levin

Never knew about this album until wkasimer mentioned it in a post. Thank you!


----------



## wkasimer

Judith said:


> Just ordered
> 
> Beethoven Cello Sonatas
> 
> Steven Isserlis
> Robert Levin
> 
> Never knew about this album until wkasimer mentioned it in a post. Thank you!


I hope that you like it as much as I do!

Thread duty: Bartok String Quartet #1, Tokyo Quartet (RCA)


----------



## Tchaikov6

Just got Brahms Symphony No. 4, Tragic Overture, and Academic Fetsival Overture with Szell and Cleveland Symphony. Very excited to listen to it!


----------



## Pugg

​
Ordered these months ago , never arrived, refund and now found two new ones.:angel:


----------



## SixFootScowl

The danger of putting stuff in the Ebay Watch List. They will send an email reminding you. So it popped up and I figured for $5 shipped, why not. Two of my favorite singers:


----------



## Heliogabo

Pugg said:


> ​
> Ordered these months ago , never arrived, refund and now found two new ones.:angel:


I love this duet playing Mozart (DG). This must be great too.


----------



## Pugg

Heliogabo said:


> I love this duet playing Mozart (DG). This must be great too.


Me too, before d you jump in, someone said last night to me that the same albums are now on Brilliant classics, much cheaper. 
All four disc in one box.


----------



## Pugg

​
Haydn Trio Eisenstadt

Delivered €10.00


----------



## dillonp2020

1. Bach Brandenburg concertos and Orchestral Suites, Trevor Pinnock
2. Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto no.2 and Etudes-Tableuax, Evegeny Kissing with the LSO conducted by Gergiev
3. Verdi Macbeth at La Scalla conducted by Abbado with Capuccilli, Verrett, Domingo, and Ghiaurov.
4. Beethoven Symphonies transcribed for Piano by Liszt, Caprien Kasaris.
5. Brahms Symphonies 1-4, CSO Solti. (My second set). 
6. Wagner Ring Cycle, Solti New Black and White edition.
7. Wagner Tristan und Isolde, Bohm conducting Bayreuther with Nillson, Windgassen, and Ludwig.


----------



## Selby




----------



## Hurrian

Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin, Transcribed and performed by Eliot Fisk


----------



## Guest

Winterreise with Max van Egmond ,a nice box with two cd's sung by Gerard Souzay and klarinetttenquintetten.


----------



## dillonp2020

Its been a good weekend. 
Mozart 225







Itzhak Perlman Complete Recordings on Warner/Emi







Hogwood and AAM Complete Bach Reccordings.


----------



## ww129

Picked up these LPs last week. The performance of Grumiaux was really fabulous ! Very touching !


----------



## Klassik

I was able to visit one of the Half Price Books stores in town which usually has some good Baroque/early Classical era CDs. I'm going to go Baroque if I keep visiting this store!


Francesco Maria Veracini - Complete Overtures and Concertos Volumes 1 & 2 (Alberto Martini/Accademia I Filarmonici/Naxos) {Used}
Veracini is an interesting character. It seemed that he was so upset with his patron that he jumped from the 3rd floor of the building he was at to try to commit suicide, but he failed. Some say that maybe it was a murder attempt where he was pushed off the building, but who knows. Anyway, the music is really good. 


William Lawes - The Royall Consort Suites - Premier recording of the complete suites (The Purcell Quartet/Musical Heritage Society (Chandos recordings)) {Used}
I've been looking for these Lawes recordings. I'm surprised that I was able to find them at Half Price Books. I know I'll enjoy those.


JS Bach, CPE Bach, JCF Bach, & WF Bach - Trio Sonatas (J-P Rampal, I. Stern, JS Ritter, & L. Parnas/CBS-Columbia) {Used}
I have a number of CDs from 1984, but this might be my first CD from 1983. The liner notes are interesting. They fold out and look like the back of an LP cover. It even says "Side 1" on the track listing.


Telemann - Trio Sonatas - Chamber Music with Bassoon (Parnassi musici/cpo) {Used}

So, anyway, a pretty good haul. I've already listened to a few of these CDs, but I'm looking forward to hearing them all.

I also came across an interesting Respighi CD at a thrift store near this Half Price Books, but the CD was made by PDO UK and the top of the CD was bronzed. I wanted to listen to the music since it had some stuff I wasn't familiar with, but I didn't want to mess around with a bronzed CD even though it was only $2. Maybe I would have if the checkout line wasn't so long, but oh well.


----------



## Pugg

ww129 said:


> Picked up these LPs last week. The performance of Grumiaux was really fabulous ! Very touching !


Another new member who loves vinyl, welcome to TalkClassical.


----------



## ww129

Pugg said:


> Another new member who loves vinyl, welcome to TalkClassical.


Thank you Pugg.


----------



## Nevohteeb

Every year since 2011, I take my annual trip to Toronto Ontario in Canada , to see my favorite musicians in concert, at the University of Toronto, Walter Hall. They are the Musicians From Marlboro. In past years, they have played at the Royal Conservatory on Bloor St. but have moved not too far away. I usually hit two places, when I go there. Remenyi Music, on Bloor St. almost right across from the Conservatory, where I pick up printed scores, and sheet music, and, Grigorian Music Store, in Yorkville, off Bay St. just about two blocks off Bloor. There I usually pick up about six, or seven cds Last February, I picked up, The Brahms, string quartets, piano quartets, and string quintets and sextets, by the Nash Ensemble, on Onyx, 4093. Also, I bought, Dvorak Piano Trios, ( i really, really love the F-, Op. 65), with the Suk Trio, on Supraphon, # SU 3545-2 (2 discs), the Brahms, Piano Concertos with Helene Grimaud. on Deutsche Gramophon #4791058, ( I heard her play the Brahms D-, with the Philadelphia Orchestra, this past Winter, (on my computer, live streaming, WRTI FM.). They are absolutely fantastic. Got Hummel, Piano Septet, in D-, for Piano, Strings & Winds, Op. 15, by the Nash Ensemble on CRD Records, # 3344. That is a delightful work. Poor Hummel, got lost under Beethoven's bush. Oh yes, the Mendelssohn, Piano Trio #2 in C-, and Smestana Trio in G-, with the Beaux Arts Trio, with Menahem Pressler, Isidore Cohen, and Peter Wiley, on Philips # 432-125-2. If you can't find these at your local store, Arkiv Music , on line will get them for you.


----------



## Dyna

Hello, I am new here :tiphat: and I would like to have help in identifying the worth of several classical records I have recently inherited. I had relatives that have owned record stores and one owned his own recording studio back in the 50's and many (if not all, I have not had a chance to go through them all) of these do not have dates as to when they were produced.

Several of the classical records I have are record sets, having 2 or more records. Most are the more common lighter weight 33 1/3rpm vinyl; however, some appear to be made of older heavier shellac compound and are probably 78rpms

This is a small list of what I have with as much description I can give without reading off the records themselves.

*Five Nights with the London Symphony Orchestra*
5 LP set, undated LPs. Complete Stereo Fidelity Long Play Records.
Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1
Sorcerer's Apprentice - Dukas
Brahms First Symphony
Ravel's Bolero
Beethoven Eroica Symphony
Marches of the Operas Verdi-Wagner-Mozart-Bizet
Manufactured by Budget Sound Company L.A Group

RCA Victor Red Seal Records
*Elgar Pomp and Circumstance Nos. 1,2,3, and 4.*
Toronto Symphony Orchestra
Sir Ernest MacMillan, Conductor
Cover art by Frank Decker

RCA Victor Red Seal Records
*Grieg Peer Gynt Suite No. 1*
Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra
Eugene Goossens, Conductor
Cover art by Frank Decker

*Der Rosenkavalier* (complete) Comedy for Music in Three Acts by Hugo von Hofmannsthal
Music by Richard Strauss
Deutsche Grammophon Gesellschaft
Marianne Schech - Princess von Werdenberg, the Feldmarschallin
Irmgard Seefried - Octavian, a young nobelman
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau - Herr von Faninal, a wealthy parvenu
Rita Streich - Sophie, his daughter
Kurt Böhme - Baron Ochs auf Lerchenau
Saxon State Orchestra
Dresden
Conductor, Karl Böhm
undedicated cover art appears to be a painting of a young aristocrat; printed in U.S.A.

I have more with me and several most that my mom is storing in her library.

Yes, these are for sale. Pictures and further descriptions available.

Please assist me in identifying the worth of all these records. Thank you very much.

Dyna


----------



## Pugg

Dyna said:


> Hello, I am new here :tiphat: and I would like to have help in identifying the worth of several classical records I have recently inherited. I had relatives that have owned record stores and one owned his own recording studio back in the 50's and many (if not all, I have not had a chance to go through them all) of these do not have dates as to when they were produced.
> 
> Several of the classical records I have are record sets, having 2 or more records. Most are the more common lighter weight 33 1/3rpm vinyl; however, some appear to be made of older heavier shellac compound and are probably 78rpms
> 
> This is a small list of what I have with as much description I can give without reading off the records themselves.
> 
> *Five Nights with the London Symphony Orchestra*
> 5 LP set, undated LPs. Complete Stereo Fidelity Long Play Records.
> Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1
> Sorcerer's Apprentice - Dukas
> Brahms First Symphony
> Ravel's Bolero
> Beethoven Eroica Symphony
> Marches of the Operas Verdi-Wagner-Mozart-Bizet
> Manufactured by Budget Sound Company L.A Group
> 
> RCA Victor Red Seal Records
> *Elgar Pomp and Circumstance Nos. 1,2,3, and 4.*
> Toronto Symphony Orchestra
> Sir Ernest MacMillan, Conductor
> Cover art by Frank Decker
> 
> RCA Victor Red Seal Records
> *Grieg Peer Gynt Suite No. 1*
> Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra
> Eugene Goossens, Conductor
> Cover art by Frank Decker
> 
> *Der Rosenkavalier* (complete) Comedy for Music in Three Acts by Hugo von Hofmannsthal
> Music by Richard Strauss
> Deutsche Grammophon Gesellschaft
> Marianne Schech - Princess von Werdenberg, the Feldmarschallin
> Irmgard Seefried - Octavian, a young nobelman
> Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau - Herr von Faninal, a wealthy parvenu
> Rita Streich - Sophie, his daughter
> Kurt Böhme - Baron Ochs auf Lerchenau
> Saxon State Orchestra
> Dresden
> Conductor, Karl Böhm
> undedicated cover art appears to be a painting of a young aristocrat; printed in U.S.A.
> 
> I have more with me and several most that my mom is storing in her library.
> 
> Yes, these are for sale. Pictures and further descriptions available.
> 
> Please assist me in identifying the worth of all these records. Thank you very much.
> 
> Dyna


It al depends on who is looking for these, I would put them on eBay if I where you and do not hold your breath.


----------



## deprofundis

Greetings ladie's & gentelmen of talk classical sphere, i feel joyfull in 3 days, i will host a party for me birthday, the boy 40 yrs june 16th, i invented good friends and cancel a guy which lack respect and could cause havoc, ruin my party, to make a story short.I got everything needed for partying i got some fine Brandy, food, we will order pizza at montreal best keot secret world fineest pizza.

Im anxious to see all my friends , i only invited 10 of them, i got plenty more but 10 is enought...

So to celebrated this day i bought goodies news cds, *Paul van Nevel Da Vinci* and the music of his time and *Richafort requiem,* So far the paul van nevel is incredible, Richafort i wanted a motets or missa cd but only can find the requiem darn.. but it'S ockay, farewell have a great wonderful bright sunny day, enjoy your passion Classical music.

Deprofundis would like to thank people that support and guided him over the years friends followers,enlighted strangers allelouia :tiphat: or eureka if your an atheist.

S


----------



## SixFootScowl

Disk content (per Amazon UK reviewer):
1. Arie D'Opera.Various Opera Arias.Sandrine Piau~Ann Hallenberg~Paul Agnew~Guillemette Laurens(64 minutes)
2. Arie per Basso.Recital Disc by Lorenzo Regazzo.Bass Baritone.(61 minutes)
3. In furore,Laudate pueri e concerti sacri.Sacred Works Recital.Sandrine Piau.Soprano.(62 minutes)
4. Arie Ritrovate.Recital Disc by Sonia Prina.Contralto(70 minutes).
5. Arie per tenore.Recital Disc by Topi Lehtipuu Tenor,.(65 minutes)
6. Recital disc by Nicole Lemieux.Mezzo~Soprano.(68 minutes)


----------



## Casebearer

1. Hans Werner Henze - Sinfonien nos. 1-6
2. Ligeti - Chamber concerto - Ramifications - String Quartet no.2 - Aventures - Lux aeterna
3. Elliott Carter - Oboe Concerto - Esprit Rude - A mirror on which to dwell - Penthode
4. Dutilleux - Sur le meme accord. Nocturne pour violon et orchestre - L'arbre des Songes /D'Haene - Concerto pour violon et orchestre


----------



## Portamento

1. Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest"
2. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
3. Nono: Prometeo, Tragedia dell'ascolto
4. Bentzon: The Tempered Piano

Four heavyweights of the 20th/early 21st centuries.


----------



## Judith

At the concert last night with the Endellion String Quartet, they were selling CDs so I bought 

Haydn String Quartets 

String Quartet in G Major Opus 76
String Quartet in D Major Opus 20
String Quartet in D Major (The Lark) Opus 64
String Quartet in D Minor (incomplete) Opus 103

Something to remind me of last night


----------



## ww129

Picked up this reissue LP at lunch yesterday:










..... and this 2nd hand LP box set last week as well:



















Except the box set which contains two wonderful performance by Szeryng and Krebbers, all the others are performed by my favour violinist, Grumiaux.


----------



## Ralphus




----------



## Hurrian

Th Patterson/Sutton CD makes for good light listening.


----------



## Klassik

I stopped by one of the local Half Price Books today. I saw an interesting 4 CD set in the clearance section for $2. I figured it was worth the gamble. The CDs are used, but I'm thinking that maybe HPB opened the CDs themselves and that they were not owned by anyone before.


Marin Marais - Pièces de violes, Book V (1725) (Rainer Zipperling, Ghislaine Wauters (viola da gamba); Pieter-Jan Belder (harpsichord)/Brilliant Classics) {Used}

Marais is an interesting character. He was a student of Lully. He was also a pioneer of program music. Perhaps his most famous work in that realm is _Le Tableau de l'Operation de la Taille_ (The Bladder-Stone Operation). This was also composed in 1725. It's music about bladder stones and surgery. Annotations for the music include, "The patient is bound with silken cords" and "He screameth." Now where are you going to get a better topic for program music than that? :lol:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marin_Marais

I've only listened to a little bit of Pièces de violes, Book V, but I'm really liking what I'm hearing so far.


----------



## Guest

Wagner: Der Fliegende Holländer - Georg Solti


----------



## ww129

Another two LPs that I picked up this afternoon:


----------



## dillonp2020

Opened my amazon packages this weekend. Included the following:
1. Shostakovich complete String Quartets performed by Emerson String Quartet.
2. Prokofiev Piano Concerto no.3 performed by Prokofiev and the LSO conducted by Piero Coppola.
3. Beethoven Piano Sonatas 30-32 performed by Maurizio Pollini.
4. Anee-Sophie Mutter and Lambert Orkis "The Silver Album".
5. Anne-Sophie Mutter live from Yellow Lounge "The Club Album".
6. Great Pianists of the 20th century Evgeny Kissin.
7. Dvorak Slavonic Dances performed by the Czech Phil under the baton of the late Jiri Behohlavek. 
8. Beethoven Complete Piano Sonatas performed by Maurizio Pollini.
9. Schumann Symphony Cycle with Gardiner conducting the ORR.
10. Albioni Adagio, and other things, performed by the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.
11. Maurizio Pollini Chopin recordings. 
12. Dmitri Hvorostovsky "Verdi Arias"
13. Elgar Cello Concerto performed by Alicia Weilerstein and the Staatskapelle Berlin conducted by Barenboim.
14. Prokofiev Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution, Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Neeme Jaarvi (third copy)
15. Rachmaninoff complete Piano Concertos played by Rachmaninoff and the Philadelphia Orchestra with Ormandy and Stokowski.
16. Complete Rossini Overtures, ASMF and Neville Mariner.
17. Prokofiev Symphony Cycle, LSO and Gergiev. 
18. Rachmaninoff Symphony Cycle, RCO conducted by Vladimir Ashkenazy.
19. Mahler Symphony Cycle, Berlin Phil and Lucerne Festival conducted by Abbado. 
20. Tchaikovsky Symphony Cycle, LSO conducted by Rostropovich.
21. Joaquin Rodrigo Concerto De Aranjuez, Pepe Romiero with ASMF conducted by Mariner. 
22. Liszt Dante Symphony, Berlin Phil conducted by Barenboim. 
23. Sviatoslav Richter Complete Recordings on Decca, DG, and Phillips.


----------



## hpowders

Handel Concerti Grossi, Op. 6 played by the Avison Ensemble.

Unfortunately, it's on back-order.


----------



## Pugg

18.06.2017 6499220 1 Richard Wagner (1813-1883): Der Ring des Nibelungen... 
18.06.2017 3134963 1 Israel Philharmonic Orchestra 
18.06.2017 7728336 1 Karajan Master Recordings - Brahms 
18.06.2017 9200327 1 Richard Wagner (1813-1883): Meistersinger - An... 
18.06.2017 1154620 1 Richard Wagner (1813-1883): Parsifal 
18.06.2017 5661966 1 Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy (1809-1847): Symphonie... 
18.06.2017 6034428 1 Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy (1809-1847): Symphonie... 

Latest from JPC


----------



## jimsumner

dillonp2020 said:


> Opened my amazon packages this weekend. Included the following:
> 1. Shostakovich complete String Quartets performed by Emerson String Quartet.
> 2. Prokofiev Piano Concerto no.3 performed by Prokofiev and the LSO conducted by Piero Coppola.
> 3. Beethoven Piano Sonatas 30-32 performed by Maurizio Pollini.
> 4. Anee-Sophie Mutter and Lambert Orkis "The Silver Album".
> 5. Anne-Sophie Mutter live from Yellow Lounge "The Club Album".
> 6. Great Pianists of the 20th century Evgeny Kissin.
> 7. Dvorak Slavonic Dances performed by the Czech Phil under the baton of the late Jiri Behohlavek.
> 8. Beethoven Complete Piano Sonatas performed by Maurizio Pollini.
> 9. Schumann Symphony Cycle with Gardiner conducting the ORR.
> 10. Albioni Adagio, and other things, performed by the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.
> 11. Maurizio Pollini Chopin recordings.
> 12. Dmitri Hvorostovsky "Verdi Arias"
> 13. Elgar Cello Concerto performed by Alicia Weilerstein and the Staatskapelle Berlin conducted by Barenboim.
> 14. Prokofiev Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution, Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Neeme Jaarvi (third copy)
> 15. Rachmaninoff complete Piano Concertos played by Rachmaninoff and the Philadelphia Orchestra with Ormandy and Stokowski.
> 16. Complete Rossini Overtures, ASMF and Neville Mariner.
> 17. Prokofiev Symphony Cycle, LSO and Gergiev.
> 18. Rachmaninoff Symphony Cycle, RCO conducted by Vladimir Ashkenazy.
> 19. Mahler Symphony Cycle, Berlin Phil and Lucerne Festival conducted by Abbado.
> 20. Tchaikovsky Symphony Cycle, LSO conducted by Rostropovich.
> 21. Joaquin Rodrigo Concerto De Aranjuez, Pepe Romiero with ASMF conducted by Mariner.
> 22. Liszt Dante Symphony, Berlin Phil conducted by Barenboim.
> 23. Sviatoslav Richter Complete Recordings on Decca, DG, and Phillips.


Whenever I think I'm overspending, I see a post like this an exhale quietly. There's hope yet.

I am curious as to why you ordered Pollini's complete LvB sonatas and also Pollini's recording of LvB's last three. Seems like overkill to me.


----------



## dillonp2020

jimsumner said:


> Whenever I think I'm overspending, I see a post like this an exhale quietly. There's hope yet.
> 
> I am curious as to why you ordered Pollini's complete LvB sonatas and also Pollini's recording of LvB's last three. Seems like overkill to me.


To quote Isaac Newton "Tact is the art of making a point without making an enemy". Words to live by.


----------



## Pugg

dillonp2020 said:


> To quote Isaac Newton "Tact is the art of making a point without making an enemy". Words to live by.


You have to put this one in : Wise sayings wanted thread. :tiphat:


----------



## Judith

dillonp2020 said:


> Opened my amazon packages this weekend. Included the following:
> 1. Shostakovich complete String Quartets performed by Emerson String Quartet.
> 2. Prokofiev Piano Concerto no.3 performed by Prokofiev and the LSO conducted by Piero Coppola.
> 3. Beethoven Piano Sonatas 30-32 performed by Maurizio Pollini.
> 4. Anee-Sophie Mutter and Lambert Orkis "The Silver Album".
> 5. Anne-Sophie Mutter live from Yellow Lounge "The Club Album".
> 6. Great Pianists of the 20th century Evgeny Kissin.
> 7. Dvorak Slavonic Dances performed by the Czech Phil under the baton of the late Jiri Behohlavek.
> 8. Beethoven Complete Piano Sonatas performed by Maurizio Pollini.
> 9. Schumann Symphony Cycle with Gardiner conducting the ORR.
> 10. Albioni Adagio, and other things, performed by the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.
> 11. Maurizio Pollini Chopin recordings.
> 12. Dmitri Hvorostovsky "Verdi Arias"
> 13. Elgar Cello Concerto performed by Alicia Weilerstein and the Staatskapelle Berlin conducted by Barenboim.
> 14. Prokofiev Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution, Philharmonia Orchestra conducted by Neeme Jaarvi (third copy)
> 15. Rachmaninoff complete Piano Concertos played by Rachmaninoff and the Philadelphia Orchestra with Ormandy and Stokowski.
> 16. Complete Rossini Overtures, ASMF and Neville Mariner.
> 17. Prokofiev Symphony Cycle, LSO and Gergiev.
> 18. Rachmaninoff Symphony Cycle, RCO conducted by Vladimir Ashkenazy.
> 19. Mahler Symphony Cycle, Berlin Phil and Lucerne Festival conducted by Abbado.
> 20. Tchaikovsky Symphony Cycle, LSO conducted by Rostropovich.
> 21. Joaquin Rodrigo Concerto De Aranjuez, Pepe Romiero with ASMF conducted by Mariner.
> 22. Liszt Dante Symphony, Berlin Phil conducted by Barenboim.
> 23. Sviatoslav Richter Complete Recordings on Decca, DG, and Phillips.


Have the Rossini set performed by ASMF too.


----------



## calvinpv

Holding fast to not spending on music for a few months, I finally caved in last night and bought what's been on my radar for a few years:








I've also been searching for music by Mark André and Pierluigi Billone, so I also got these:


----------



## dillonp2020

calvinpv said:


> Holding fast to not spending on music for a few months, I finally caved in last night and bought what's been on my radar for a few years:
> View attachment 95363
> 
> 
> I've also been searching for music by Mark André and Pierluigi Billone, so I also got these:
> View attachment 95364
> 
> 
> View attachment 95365


If I may ask, did you get the Liszt box on Amazon? I've been eyeing that one for awhile, but can't live with the price considering the label. I have a Hyperion box with the Schubert lieder, and I can't bring myself to spend $200-300 on another one of their products.


----------



## hpowders

Just ordered Midori doing the Bach Sonatas & Partitas for Unaccompanied Violin.

I previewed the set and it is a measured, highly personal account; just the way I like it!


----------



## agoukass

Recent purchases over the last two months: 

Haydn: Complete Piano Trios (Beaux Arts Piano Trio). 

William Kapell: Complete RCA Recordings.

Sviatoslav Richter: Complete DG, Philips, and Decca Recordings. 

All of these have been on my radar for a while.


----------



## Pugg

agoukass said:


> Recent purchases over the last two months:
> 
> Haydn: Complete Piano Trios (Beaux Arts Piano Trio).
> 
> William Kapell: Complete RCA Recordings.
> 
> Sviatoslav Richter: Complete DG, Philips, and Decca Recordings.
> 
> All of these have been on my radar for a while.


Those two are so good, can't tell you how much joy the have given me.


----------



## Tchaikov6

agoukass said:


> Recent purchases over the last two months:
> 
> Haydn: Complete Piano Trios (Beaux Arts Piano Trio).
> 
> *William Kapell: Complete RCA Recordings.*
> 
> Sviatoslav Richter: Complete DG, Philips, and Decca Recordings.
> 
> All of these have been on my radar for a while.


I don't have this, but I know Kapell's Prokofiev 3 recording very well- one of my favorite recordings of one of my favorite concertos. The Khachaturian Concerto and Shostakovich Preludes are excellent as well.


----------



## calvinpv

dillonp2020 said:


> If I may ask, did you get the Liszt box on Amazon? I've been eyeing that one for awhile, but can't live with the price considering the label. I have a Hyperion box with the Schubert lieder, and I can't bring myself to spend $200-300 on another one of their products.


Yeah, off Amazon. Every couple of months, I checked the price of this box set, and I've seen it fluctuate from $150 up to $400! I just bought it new for $260, which is pretty expensive, but it could have been much worse. Also, the used options claimed missing CD's, which pretty much left me no choice.


----------



## Pugg

calvinpv said:


> Yeah, off Amazon. Every couple of months, I checked the price of this box set, and I've seen it fluctuate from $150 up to $400! I just bought it new for $260, which is pretty expensive, but it could have been much worse. Also, the used options claimed missing CD's, which pretty much left me no choice.


I've been looking for quiet a long time now, the cheapest at this moment would be € 169.00 free delivered.
The only thing nagging me is : are I going to play all 99 CD'S.....


----------



## agoukass

Rachmaninoff - Complete Works for Piano / Ashkenazy (11 CDs)


----------



## Selby

agoukass said:


> Rachmaninoff - Complete Works for Piano / Ashkenazy (11 CDs)


I was not familiar with that set! I want it!!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Malcolm Arnold Complete Symphonies:

Richard Hickox and The London Symphony Orchestra on symphonies 1-6
Rumon Gambia and The BBC Philharmonic on symphonies 7-9:


----------



## Andolink

Two most recent purchases:


----------



## Pugg

​
Mozart: Quatuor Ebène.


----------



## Pugg

​David Jalbert.


----------



## Pugg

​Found this one for € 8.90 delivered, with thanks to Florestan.


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 95453


Five brand new CD's for 11 euro (and free shipping). Lovely bargain. Thanks for the tip Pugg!
https://www.jpc.de/


----------



## Pugg

Art Rock said:


> View attachment 95453
> 
> 
> Five brand new CD's for 11 euro (and free shipping). Lovely bargain. Thanks for the tip Pugg!
> https://www.jpc.de/


It's my pleasure, you didn't know them before?


----------



## Art Rock

No, new to me. Gonna be a regular customer from now on.


----------



## Omicron9

Alwyn: string quartets nos. 10 - 13.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Mozart: Divertimento For String Trio K.563--Stern, Zuckerman, Rose on Columbia lp
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas--Brendel on Philips lp
Haydn: Symphonies 36 to 48--Dorati/Philharmonia Hungarica on Decca lps


----------



## Blancrocher

Richter: The Russian Recital (disk 1: Tchaikovsky, 1983; disk 2: Rachmaninov, 1983/71)
Chopin: Piano Sonatas, Scherzo 3 (Argerich); Piano Concertos (Rubinstein)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Günter Wand: The Great Recordings:


----------



## rspader

Today's thrift store finds:


----------



## Klassik

Another day, another Half Price Books visit.


Ricercari - The Art of the Ricercar in 16th Century Italy (Liuwe Tamminga, organ/Accent Plus) {New}
Bruckner - Symphony No. 9 (Skrowaczewski/Minnesota Orchestra/Reference Recordings HDCD) {Used}
Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra, The Miraculous Mandarin, & Two Pictures for Orchestra (Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra/CBS-Columbia Sony) (Cassette) {Used}
Beethoven - Diabelli Variations (Barenboim, piano/Erato) {Used}

I must admit, I brought the Barenboim Diabelli Variations CD almost solely due to the hilarity of Barenboim's blazer on the back of the liner notes. The quality isn't great, but I scanned an image of it here. A red jacket and pants riding up that high? Even Beethoven could have dressed better than that! :lol:

Anyway, I think I'm going to enjoy this ricercar CD. I'm really looking forward to listening to that one.


----------



## stejo

Shostakovich Violin concertos Opus 99 & 129
NDR Elbphilharmonie / Alan Gilbert
Frank Peter Zimmerman

The first Concert is played significantly faster than Oistrakhs version and I like that.


----------



## Ralphus

The second release in Michael Sanderling's odd Beethoven-Shostakovich dual cycle. I'm enjoying the Eroica as I type. Great sound and orchestral clarity. Power not absent, either.

Also, the third Meret Luthi/Les Passions de l'ame CD I've acquired. Themed albums with very vibrant performances--overdone, even. This disc is Handel and Geminiani. Their other two are both Biber, Schmelzer, Fux predominately.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Well, it's an odd one. I was going through the CDs for something to listen to in bed this morning and I encountered this:








I don't remember buying it. I asked someone by email if I had borrowed it, but it seems not. So I must have bought it. Anyway it's great. There's an original composition by Trifonov on it too.


----------



## Pugg

Found this on for under 10 euro shipped


----------



## cimirro

Pugg said:


> Found this on for under 10 euro shipped


making these covers is a different kind of art, we are not ready for such... such... such... thing.


----------



## Pugg

cimirro said:


> making these covers is a different kind of art, we are not ready for such... such... such... thing.


I do this one is highly artistic-cal, one has to have eye not going "overboard" .

Lang-Lang in tight pink jeans, now that's gross .


----------



## cimirro

Pugg said:


> I do this one is highly artistic-cal, one has to have eye not going "overboard" .
> 
> Lang-Lang in tight pink jeans, now that's gross .


ah yeah, Lang-Lang the Bad-Bad showman, but I'm speaking about musicians and their CD covers :devil:
the photo you posted is not a problem
but is like to buy a chocolate In a bleach bottle, quite strange...

and Australia - Brandenburg - Haendel - Diving - is a lot fo mixture by the way :lol:


----------



## Ralphus

Dvorak: Stabat Mater (Belohlavek/DECCA)
Britten: String Quartets 2 & 3; Purcell: Chacony & Fantazias (Emerson SQ/DECCA)
Saxophone Sonatas by Decruck & Albright; Concertos by Michat & Ibert (Asya Fateyeva, saxophone/GENUIN)


----------



## Selby




----------



## ww129

Got these LPs yesterday:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Another one that was in my watch list on Ebay and popped up because it was ending soon, so I put in a bid and got it. Here are sound clips.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Andolink




----------



## Pugg

Fauré: The Complete music for cello & piano

Andreas Brantelid (cello) & Bengt Forsberg (piano)

present from my dearest :angel:


----------



## Klassik

There's one Half Price Books in town that is a little far out for me, but they almost always have some interesting classical CDs. This despite the fact that they don't have the biggest selection of HPBs around here. Anyway, I made a visit to this location today. I may have overdone it, but I came out with a lot of CDs! 


Vivaldi - Complete Chamber Concertos (3 CDs) (Bagliano - Collegium Pro Musica/Brilliant Classics) {New}
Carl Maria von Weber - Symphonies, Overtures, Concertos (4 CDs) (Marriner - Academy of St. Martin in the Fields; Blomstedt - Staatskaplle Dresden; Y-P Tortelier & G. Schwarz - English Chamber Orchestra; Suitner - Staatskaplle Berlin; Janowski - Staatskaplle Dresden/Brilliant Classics) {New}
Crusell - Clarinet Concertos (Per Billman, Clarinet, Gerard Korsten - Uppsala Chamber Orchestra/Naxos) {Used}
Telemann - 12 Fantasias for Violin & Gulliver Suite for Two Violins (Manze, Violin 1; Balding Violin 2/Harmonia Mundi Fr.) {Used}
Mozart - Serenade in D major & March in D major (Schroder, violin, Hogwood - The Academy of Ancient Music/Decca-L'oiseau-Lyre) {Used}
L. Spohr - Overtures (Frolich - Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin/cpo) {Used}

I've heard about Crusell's Clarinet Concertos, but I've never listened to them before today. Wow, what a revelation! These are fantastic IMO. I particularly like CC2. I'm not familiar with Weber's CCs either, but I now I have the opportunity to listen to them.

Some of this material is stuff I already have with other performers and on other audio formats, but the majority is new stuff to my collection. I'm really looking forward to getting into the Vivaldi CDs. Although I'm a big Vivaldi fan, I'm not familiar with all these works. Brilliant Classics calling this a "complete" collection might be misleading, but there's still a lot on here to listen to.

I spent less than $30 combined for all these CDs. I think I did okay. If nothing else, the Crusell discovery was worth it and that's the only CD I've listened to so far!


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> There's one Half Price Books in town that is a little far out for me, but they almost always have some interesting classical CDs. This despite the fact that they don't have the biggest selection of HPBs around here. Anyway, I made a visit to this location today. I may have overdone it, but I came out with a lot of CDs!
> 
> 
> Vivaldi - Complete Chamber Concertos (3 CDs) (Bagliano - Collegium Pro Musica/Brilliant Classics) {New}
> Carl Maria von Weber - Symphonies, Overtures, Concertos (4 CDs) (Marriner - Academy of St. Martin in the Fields; Blomstedt - Staatskaplle Dresden; Y-P Tortelier & G. Schwarz - English Chamber Orchestra; Suitner - Staatskaplle Berlin; Janowski - Staatskaplle Dresden/Brilliant Classics) {New}
> Crusell - Clarinet Concertos (Per Billman, Clarinet, Gerard Korsten - Uppsala Chamber Orchestra/Naxos) {Used}
> Telemann - 12 Fantasias for Violin & Gulliver Suite for Two Violins (Manze, Violin 1; Balding Violin 2/Harmonia Mundi Fr.) {Used}
> Mozart - Serenade in D major & March in D major (Schroder, violin, Hogwood - The Academy of Ancient Music/Decca-L'oiseau-Lyre) {Used}
> *L. Spohr - Overtures* (Frolich - Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin/cpo) {Used}
> 
> I've heard about Crusell's Clarinet Concertos, but I've never listened to them before today. Wow, what a revelation! These are fantastic IMO. I particularly like CC2. I'm not familiar with Weber's CCs either, but I now I have the opportunity to listen to them.
> 
> Some of this material is stuff I already have with other performers and on other audio formats, but the majority is new stuff to my collection. I'm really looking forward to getting into the Vivaldi CDs. Although I'm a big Vivaldi fan, I'm not familiar with all these works. Brilliant Classics calling this a "complete" collection might be misleading, but there's still a lot on here to listen to.
> 
> I spent less than $30 combined for all these CDs. I think I did okay. If nothing else, the Crusell discovery was worth it and that's the only CD I've listened to so far!


Great purchases! I've long been curious about Spohr's music, but I've never listened to much of it because I'm angry at him. He wrote a lot of mean things about Beethoven. As a loyal girlfriend, I try not to listen to anything composed by Beethoven's detractors. But please do let me know if Spohr is worth hearing and maybe I'll reconsider my position!


----------



## KenOC

Bettina said:


> Great purchases! I've long been curious about Spohr's music, but I've never listened to much of it because I'm angry at him. He wrote a lot of mean things about Beethoven. As a loyal girlfriend, I try not to listen to anything composed by Beethoven's detractors. But please do let me know if Spohr is worth hearing and maybe I'll reconsider my position!


Try Spohr's Nonet, my favorite of his works.


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> Great purchases! I've long been curious about Spohr's music, but I've never listened to much of it because I'm angry at him. He wrote a lot of mean things about Beethoven. As a loyal girlfriend, I try not to listen to anything composed by Beethoven's detractors. But please do let me know if Spohr is worth hearing and maybe I'll reconsider my position!


I will let you know, but it might be a while before I listen to it! I actually brought another Spohr cpo CD from that same Half Price Books a month or two back (Op.67 Duos for Two Violins). I have not listened to it yet!  I'm pretty backlogged in terms of listening to all the CDs I've brought over the last few weeks. You know my work schedule though so it's not purely through laziness. I've really enjoyed most of the CDs I have listened to.

As for Spohr, he did invent the chin rest. Of course, given Beethoven's double chin, he might have needed two of them! :lol::tiphat: Sorry, I had to get that in!


----------



## Selby

vol. 3 of this amazing project


----------



## Itullian

Bettina said:


> Great purchases! I've long been curious about Spohr's music, but I've never listened to much of it because I'm angry at him. He wrote a lot of mean things about Beethoven. As a loyal girlfriend, I try not to listen to anything composed by Beethoven's detractors. But please do let me know if Spohr is worth hearing and maybe I'll reconsider my position!


I enjoy his string quartets and quintets very much.


----------



## Pugg

Scopitone said:


>


Just ordered this one, € 9.00 shipped, thanks to Scopitone.


----------



## rhubarbsuburb

Pugg said:


> Fauré: The Complete music for cello & piano
> 
> Andreas Brantelid (cello) & Bengt Forsberg (piano)
> 
> present from my dearest :angel:


I've just discovered these fine works, mine performed by Gerhardt (who has become my second favorite contemporary cellist after Isserlis). With Licard on piano, on Hyperion label.


----------



## agoukass

Martha Argerich: The Complete Deutsche Grammophon Recordings (48 CD)









Evgeny Kissin: The Complete RCA Victor & Sony Recordings (25 CD)


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I just fell for yet another recording of Pictures at an Exhibition:









There is some fine playing on these 2 CDs, notable for fluid articulation without losing clarity. They are also a reminder of what Mussorgsky could do when he set his boozed-up mind to it. The short piece Meditation is really quite beautiful. In all, the less well-known short pieces reminded me somewhat of Alkan.


----------



## Klassik

Bettina said:


> Great purchases! I've long been curious about Spohr's music, but I've never listened to much of it because I'm angry at him. He wrote a lot of mean things about Beethoven. As a loyal girlfriend, I try not to listen to anything composed by Beethoven's detractors. But please do let me know if Spohr is worth hearing and maybe I'll reconsider my position!


I just listened to the Spohr overtures on the CD I brought. Overtures like Faust, Jessonda, and Der Berggeist are quite good. My favorite though is Der Alchymist. It's very dramatic, like the other ones, but it also has a dance-like quality to it. It's an odd dynamic, but one with excellent results for the listener IMO. It's not the best known work on the CD, but I think it's the closest one to a "must listen." I'm going to listen to it again since I liked it so much!

I'm not familiar enough with the works to judge the performance quality, but I will say the audio quality on this cpo CD is excellent! It's one of the better sounding CDs I've heard in a while.


----------



## Bettina

Klassik said:


> I just listened to the Spohr overtures on the CD I brought. Overtures like Faust, Jessonda, and Der Berggeist are quite good. My favorite though is Der Alchymist. It's very dramatic, like the other ones, but it also has a dance-like quality to it. It's an odd dynamic, but one with excellent results for the listener IMO. It's not the best known work on the CD, but I think it's the closest one to a "must listen." I'm going to listen to it again since I liked it so much!
> 
> I'm not familiar enough with the works to judge the performance quality, but I will say the audio quality on this cpo CD is excellent! It's one of the better sounding CDs I've heard in a while.


Thanks for the review! "Der Alchymist" sounds interesting - I think that the combination of drama with dance would appeal to me...maybe it's time to let go of my grudge and give Spohr a try!


----------



## hpowders

After waiting over a month for the Handel Concerti Grossi Op. 6 by the Avison Ensemble, I finally canceled the order and re-ordered it somewhere else.


----------



## Pugg

Finally found this in Japan.:angel:


----------



## DavidA

Sibelius Legends / Salonen

Got it for less than a pound. Terrific!


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> After waiting over a month for the *Handel Concerti Grossi Op. 6* by the Avison Ensemble, I finally canceled the order and re-ordered it somewhere else.


The Avison's a little lean for me. For HIP, I like PBO/McGegan, AAM/Manze. Overall, Guildhall String Ensemble. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Malcolm Arnold Complete Symphonies:
> 
> Richard Hickox and The London Symphony Orchestra on symphonies 1-6
> Rumon Gambia and The BBC Philharmonic on symphonies 7-9:


Outstanding recorded sound. I may even go as far as, "Demonstration".


----------



## Vaneyes

Judith said:


> At the concert last night with the Endellion String Quartet, they were selling CDs so I bought
> 
> Haydn String Quartets
> 
> String Quartet in G Major Opus 76
> String Quartet in D Major Opus 20
> String Quartet in D Major (The Lark) Opus 64
> String Quartet in D Minor (incomplete) Opus 103
> 
> Something to remind me of last night


And I'll add for your consideration, their Opp. 54, 74. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Portamento said:


> 1. Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest"
> 2. Wolfe: Anthracite Fields
> 3. Nono: Prometeo, Tragedia dell'ascolto
> 4. Bentzon: The Tempered Piano
> 
> Four heavyweights of the 20th/early 21st centuries.


I don't know Nos. 1 & 4. Thanks for mentioning. :tiphat:


----------



## Portamento

Vaneyes said:


> I don't know Nos. 1 & 4. Thanks for mentioning. :tiphat:


The Rădulescu is on YouTube; Niels Viggo might be a bit more elusive.


----------



## stejo

Shostakovich violin concert no1 with Oistrakh
Vinyl


----------



## Judith

Vaneyes said:


> And I'll add for your consideration, their Opp. 54, 74. :tiphat:


Thank you for that. Will look into it!


----------



## Selby

I'm going to boast a little... Alfred Cortot 40 disc anniversary edition. It had been sitting around US $55 for a long time, I kept holding off - then the price jumped! All of a sudden the cheapest on Amazon and eBay was $70!! What the what?!!? Just snagged a copy with shipping for $42. Feels alright; I would have been really disappointed if I had lost my opportunity. Looks like there is one copy left for £30 on Amazon UK if there is someone across the pond looking.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A couple of my recent purchases over the couple of months. The first two were picked up used and absolute bargains.































​


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Part 2 or my recent purchases...





























​


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Canteloube, Songs of the Auvergne etc. Having known and loved the De los Angeles recording for many years, I just got my hands on this earlier selection sung by the great Anna Moffo. The differences are fascinating. First of all, the orchestra is more prominent, as if Stokowski would have had it any other way, so the songs come across as an integration of voice and orchestra rather tan voice with orchestral accompaniment. I rather like it, as you get to hear the complex subtlety of Canteloube's orchestration. Second, Moffo's rich mezzo voice gives strength to the lower register that De los Angeles' more brittle soprano always lacked. Of the two, DLA scores for 'sweetness' of tone but I think Moffo's voice will grow on me.
On the other tracks, she is ideal for the Villa-Lobos and utterly wonderful in Vocalise, in which her large range and remarkable breath control really give her the edge over other performances.


----------



## Sonata

Rossini Cenerentola, with Joyce DiDonato









Rossini Il turco in italia, with Cecilia Bartoli









Verdi, Trovatore, with Leontyne Price









Rossini string sonatas, conducted by Neville Marriner


----------



## Judith

Just ordered 

Beethoven 1-9
Nicholas Harnoncourt
Chamber Orchestra of Europe

Have already a set performed by Vienna Philharmonic conducted by Simon Rattle but I wanted another Beethoven set.

Mendelssohn Grieg Hough Cello Sonatas
Steven Isserlis
Stephen Hough

This one features one of Stephens own compositions. Heard a couple of them before and I was impressed.


----------



## Selby

Nearly finishing my John Ogdon collection; all I'm really missing is the overpriced Sorabji (Opus Clavicembalisticum).





















Keith Jarrett's first solo album and his iconic recording of Alan Hovhaness' Lousadzak:


----------



## Pugg

Fritz von Bose: Piano Works.


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> Leonard Bernstein - Bernstein conducts Mahler (The Vinyl Edition) (180g)
> 
> Out now.


Someone bought my birthday present in Paris last week , I've seen the package in the back of the dressing room.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Francois Couperin, D'Hervelois, Forqueray, Siret*. Recorded 1995 in St. Andrew's Church, Toddington, Gloucestershire. Recording Engineer: Martin Haskell.


----------



## Pugg

Natalie Dessay sings Schubert. :angel:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Last night I ordered 3 CD's from Hyperion: 
Dohnányi, Enescu & Albert: Cello Concertos
Albéniz & Granados: Piano Concertos
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus (PRE-ORDER)
If I forget about it, I'll get a nice surprise in the mail soon


----------



## WVdave

I keep reading there are much better sounding versions of Le Sacre Du Printemps -- and that's fine. But I'm enjoying this one nonetheless.


----------



## Klassik

Another stop at one of the Half Price Books in town. The last three CDs were all on clearance and were $3 or less. Not too bad I think.


Buxtehude & ... Organ Works [Buxtehude, Radeck, Strunck, Scheidemann, H & J. Praetorius, Weckmann, Tunder & J. S. Bach] (3 CDs) (Kei Koito/Claves) {New}
Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole & Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 1 (Kyung Wha Chung, violin; Dutoit/Orchestre symphonique de Montréal/London-Decca) {Used}
Italian Flute Concertos (Antonio Piacentino Romano, Carlo Cecere, Giuseppe Matteo Alberti, & Giovanni Battista Sammartini) (J-P Rampal, Flute/I Solisti Veneti/Sony) {Used}
C.P.E. Bach - The Solo Keyboard Music, Vol. 10 - Sonatas & Suites 1749-1752 (Miklós Spányi, clavichord/BIS) {New}


----------



## SixFootScowl

$3.50 at John King Books in Detroit. They only have a very small CD selection so it was nice to find something like this. And it is in very good condition.


----------



## Bertali

more in next post...


----------



## Bertali

I really like these Pure Audio releases from DG and Decca.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> $3.50 at John King Books in Detroit. They only have a very small CD selection so it was nice to find something like this. And it is in very good condition.


It's in my box: The Philips years.
( not a fan from that voice)


----------



## alan davis

Pugg said:


> Someone bought my birthday present in Paris last week , I've seen the package in the back of the dressing room.


You're in for a treat. My set was a 65th birthday present (from myself).


----------



## Pugg

alan davis said:


> You're in for a treat. My set was a 65th birthday present (from myself).


Tomorrow I can tell you more. :angel:


----------



## Judith

Another book.
Eyewitness Companions
Classical Music.

It gives brief facts about composers and the music they performed, periods of music and instruments. Very good reference guide!


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> Someone bought my birthday present in Paris last week , I've seen the package in the back of the dressing room.


Happy birthday Pugg!


----------



## Guest

Happy birthday Pugg,may wisdom knock you on the head.:tiphat:


----------



## Sonata

Bertali said:


> more in next post...


Some really excellent purchases!


----------



## Judith

Was in a record shop in Leeds and on impulse bought

Mozart
Complete Symphonies Box Set

English Chamber Orchestra
Jeffrey Tate

Realised had not got a lot of Mozart in my music collection!


----------



## Klassik

Judith said:


> Was in a record shop in Leeds and on impulse bought
> 
> Mozart
> Complete Symphonies Box Set
> 
> English Chamber Orchestra
> Jeffrey Tate
> 
> Realised had not got a lot of Mozart in my music collection!


Well, that's a good start for a Mozart collection! I think you'll enjoy those recordings.


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Was in a record shop in Leeds and on impulse bought
> 
> Mozart
> Complete Symphonies Box Set
> 
> English Chamber Orchestra
> Jeffrey Tate
> 
> Realised had not got a lot of Mozart in my music collection!


One can never has too much Mozart in his collection.


----------



## Adam Weber

Sennheiser HD 650s. Not music, but... sort of. CDs sound a bit too quiet without a source. :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Eleven disks of delicious contralto singing I found like new for $7.55 shipped. Could not resist:


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Just ordered this one, thanks to Kontrapunctus.


----------



## Selby

^ I think BIS needs to re-consider how they do profile pictures for covers. Don't get me started on the pictures of Sudbin.


----------



## Pugg

​
L'Opéra: French Opera arias 
Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)

Bayerisches Staatsorchester, Bertrand de Billy


----------



## hpowders

I just purchased an all-Prokofiev CD: Violin Concerto No. 1 and the two Violin/Piano Sonatas.

The violinist is the great Steven Staryk.


----------



## Vaneyes

Selby said:


> ^ I think BIS needs to re-consider how they do profile pictures for covers. Don't get me started on the pictures of Sudbin.


Recently re BIS, I was surprised at two substandard performances (one orchestral, one solo piano) released. The covers were also mediocre. New pains/personnel for this label?

Sudbin's enormous talent cancels the covers.


----------



## rspader

Spent a total of $12 at the thrift store today:


----------



## Pugg

rspader said:


> Spent a total of $12 at the thrift store today:
> 
> View attachment 96103
> View attachment 96104
> 
> View attachment 96105
> View attachment 96106


I would have paid twelve dollar for the Tosca alone .


----------



## Judith

Just ordered 

Michael Lewin plays Liszt.



Discovered this pianist an unusual way.

He has been liking some of my tweets on Twitter and I like Liszt so thought, see what this album is about!!


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> I would have paid twelve dollar for the Tosca alone .


Lots of Leontyne on the forum lately  I like it!


----------



## hpowders

Just purchased James Ehnes performing the Bach Sonatas & Partitas for Unaccompanied Violin.

Yea me!!!


----------



## wkasimer

hpowders said:


> View attachment 96206
> 
> 
> Just purchased James Ehnes performing the Bach Sonatas & Partitas for Unaccompanied Violin.
> 
> Yea me!!!


This is a reissue, isn't it?


----------



## Selby

When Schönberg calls:

Pianophiles: if you are not paying attention to Cathy Krier, you should be.


----------



## Janspe

Some new arrivals:















I'm especially exited about the Dutilleux set - he's a composer I've grown to love very deeply over the course of a few months.


----------



## hpowders

wkasimer said:


> This is a reissue, isn't it?


Yeah. It's a remastering of an earlier release from 2001, I believe.


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms: The Four Symphonies - Vinyl Edition*

Symphonies Nos. 1-4 (Complete)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Selby

When Kurtág calls:

Pianophiles: if Fredrik Ullén isn't on your radar, he should be.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> View attachment 96206
> 
> 
> Just purchased James Ehnes performing the Bach Sonatas & Partitas for Unaccompanied Violin.
> 
> Yea me!!!


I brought this CD from a Renaud-Bray store here in Montreal today. It's the 15th anniversary edition. I paid half as much for it new as what Amazon wants for it not even factoring the currency conversion. I also picked up Hoffmeister's Complete Works for Viola performed by Ashan Pillai and Hogwood/Gulbenkian Orchestra on the Oehms Classics label.


----------



## agoukass

Gidon Kremer: Complete Concerto Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> View attachment 96206
> 
> 
> Just purchased James Ehnes performing the Bach Sonatas & Partitas for Unaccompanied Violin.
> 
> Yea me!!!





wkasimer said:


> This is a reissue, isn't it?





Klassik said:


> I brought this CD from a Renaud-Bray store here in Montreal today. It's the 15th anniversary edition. I paid half as much for it new as what Amazon wants for it not even factoring the currency conversion. I also picked up Hoffmeister's Complete Works for Viola performed by Ashan Pillai and Hogwood/Gulbenkian Orchestra on the Oehms Classics label.





hpowders said:


> Yeah. It's a remastering of an earlier release from 2001, I believe.


Can you give me a review, h? I won't be able to listen to this CD until I get home. Even then, it might be a while before I can listen to music.


----------



## Pugg

agoukass said:


> View attachment 96293
> 
> 
> Gidon Kremer: Complete Concerto Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon


Lets us know how you like it when it's arriving please.


----------



## hpowders

Earl Wild performs Schumann's Symphonic Etudes, Toccata in C and Fantasie in C.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Can you give me a review, h? I won't be able to listen to this CD until I get home. Even then, it might be a while before I can listen to music.


Okay, but I'm still waiting for it. Slow, inglorious bahstids!!!


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Okay, but I'm still waiting for it. Slow, inglorious bahstids!!!


Oh, I didn't realize you didn't have it yet. That sucks. I may have to give you a review them! 

The pricing at Renaud-Bray was strange. This CD was only ~$12 CAD, but they had a couple of run of the mill Naxos CDs for like $36 each!  Maybe the Ehnes CD gets some sort of Canadian discount? :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Carl Millöcker: Orchesterwerke


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Oh, I didn't realize you didn't have it yet. That sucks. I may have to give you a review them!
> 
> The pricing at Renaud-Bray was strange. This CD was only ~$12 CAD, but they had a couple of run of the mill Naxos CDs for like $36 each!  Maybe the Ehnes CD gets some sort of Canadian discount? :lol:


Maybe it will come today. Who knows?

From the timings, the performances are on the deliberate side. The Chaconne takes almost 16 minutes. Mainstream performances are from about 12.5-13.5 minutes. I knew this before I purchased the Ehnes set. I don't mind deliberate as long as the performer transmits profound "feeling". I heard an excerpt on YouTube and he does transmit passion....perhaps with slightly more vibrato than I would like to hear in Bach.

Update: It DID come today!

Played the first two Sonatas.

Thoughts: extemely slow in the introductory slow movements of each with a bit too much vibrato than I am comfortable with.

Magnificent in the two fugues.

Excellent in the finales of both.

A shame he spoils it all with the anachronistic vibrato in the slow sections.

This may or may mot bother you. It does, me.

I believe I can safely project that the other four works will follow along these same lines of interpretation.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Oh, I didn't realize you didn't have it yet. That sucks. I may have to give you a review them!
> 
> The pricing at Renaud-Bray was strange. This CD was only ~$12 CAD, but they had a couple of run of the mill Naxos CDs for like $36 each!  Maybe the Ehnes CD gets some sort of Canadian discount? :lol:


Yeah. That's the great thing about Canada. Americans get around a 30% discount on everything!

Perhaps I will start posting on a Canadian forum. I could always use a 30% discount off my posts.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Egmont (whole work, not just the overture), Ah Perfido, Leonore #3, and Choral Fantasy.


----------



## Judith

Help!! Going to be skint again

Schumann Complete Symphonies
Orchestre Révolutionaire et Romantique
John Eliot Gardiner

Found out about this CD through T Son of Ander. Thank you for that. Let you know what I think when it arrives

Pre-ordered

Steven Isserlis
Haydn Cello Concertos CPE Bach
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen

This one is out in September. Cannot wait.


----------



## Star

Beethoven Trios / Archduke and Ghost

Stern Rose Istomin


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: Symphonies
János Ferencsik and the Hungarian State Orchestra:










I had this set years ago and for 99 cents decided to buy it again.


----------



## KevinFromFrance

Just received my Schumann Symphonies 1-4 ! Was performed by academy St martin in the fields (Conducted by Neville Marriner).


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## hpowders

Within the next few days, the mammoth set of 7 CDs of Claudio Arrau performing the Schumann complete solo piano works should arrive at Chateau hpowders.

It was selling for $858 in one place, and I wound up buying it new somewhere else for only $67!!


----------



## Pugg

​http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Erato/9029586920

Chopin: The Piano Works
Samson François (piano)

Orchestre National de l'Opéra de Monte-Carlo, Louis Frémaux


----------



## Heliogabo

Pugg said:


> ​http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Erato/9029586920
> 
> Chopin: The Piano Works
> Samson François (piano)
> 
> Orchestre National de l'Opéra de Monte-Carlo, Louis Frémaux


Great set. Do you know if this recordings has been remastered?


----------



## Pugg

Heliogabo said:


> Great set. Do you know if this recordings has been remastered?


I really can't say, the info is not on the site, but for that price I just had to have it.


----------



## Judith

KevinFromFrance said:


> Just received my Schumann Symphonies 1-4 ! Was performed by academy St martin in the fields (Conducted by Neville Marriner).


I have that set. Although they are all performed beautifully, love the second!!


----------



## gardibolt

Amazon finally got the Mozart 225 box back in stock, I just got a pay increase, and I thought "what the hell." So I now have a 20+ pound box of Mozart awaiting my attentions.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphonies:







Symphony 1
Arturo Toscanini 1939
Bruno Walter 1958
Frans Brüggen 2011

Symphony 2
Felix Weingartner 1938
Artuto Toscanini 1951

Symphony 3
Herbert von Karajan 1952
Erich Kleiber 1950

Symphony 4
Carl Schuricht 1958
Josef Krips 1953

Symphony 5
René Leibowitz 1961
Herbert von Karajan 1948

Symphony 6
Erich Kleiber 1953
William Mengelberg 1937

Symphony 7 
Fritz Reiner 1958
Arturo Toscanini 1936

Symphony 8
Leonard Bernstein 1963 
Hermann Scherchen 1954

Symphony 9
Wilhelm Furtwängler 1942
Wilhelm Furtwängler 1951
Carl Schuricht 1958


----------



## Pugg

​ Richard Wagner (1813-1883) 
Der Ring - An Orchestral Adventure

3 CDs

Tristan & Isolde - An Orchestral Quest; Parsifal - An Orchestral Passion

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Edo De Waart


----------



## Adam Weber




----------



## Andolink

Some modernist Irish music by Frank Corcoran:


----------



## ST4

I brought this *Dowland* box yesterday, it's really good!


----------



## Guest

J.S.Bach I have to wait a little while for this very attractive box ,many hours of the greatest joy lies ahead.:angel:


----------



## Judith

Adam Weber said:


> View attachment 96582
> 
> 
> View attachment 96583
> 
> 
> View attachment 96584


Got the Stephen Hough Rachmaninov. Beautiful album. The third along with "Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini"are my favourites.


----------



## Sonata

A Native American flute:










I can't wait! Hope to have a lot of fun with it


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Since I ordered 2 metal CD's, I just had to get some more classical. Händel's op. 6 & Schütz "Schwanengesang"


----------



## Pugg




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

posted during fall out.


----------



## Pugg

double post, sorry.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


>


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

double post sorry


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven: Piano concertos ( cpt)

Hannes Minaar piano

Jan Willem de Vriend conducting.


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Is this a message Eddie?


----------



## hpowders

Vladimir Horowitz plays Schumann piano works.

Includes the Toccata, Kinderszenen and Kreisleriana.


----------



## Nevohteeb

For ten days, I soaked myself in Chamber Music (Aug. 4 to 13th), at the Marlboro Music Festival in Vermont. While there, I bought 4 cds. Bach's Orchestral Suites, and Fourteen Canons, on Goldberg Variations, with Pablo Casals, conducting the Marlboro Festival Orchestra (Sony #45892); Mozart, Serenades, #11, K. 375, & 12, K. 388, and Eine Kleine Nachtmusik, K. 525, with Casals, and Marlboro Festival Orchestra, (Sony #47295); and Mozart, Serenade, K. 388, Beethoven, Octet, Op. 103, and Dvorak, Serenade, Op. 44, with the Marlboro musicians, and Marcel and Louis Moyse, and the L.A. Philharmonic, with Pinchas Zukerman, (Sony 64212), and Beethoven, Symphony #4, and Schubert Symphony #5m with Casals, and Marlboro Festival Orchestra(Sony #46246). These also can be ordered on Arkiv Music.com.


----------



## Granate

*My first couple of Mahler / Bruckner boxes*

I had purchased the Simone Young Bruckner box back in June and it was really good looking. I've talked about and praised her interpretations for a long time in my Bruckner challenge. But I just wanted you to show how the box looked inside. I do have plenty of other Bruckner recordings on CD and the Thielemann Bruckner No.7 on CD by Profil is tempting me (but maybe it's used in the final Bruckner cycle because both the Profil and the C-Major BR share the same year).

The new arrival today, finally for 25€ was the 2011 Mahler Tennstedt set. Tennstedt is not actually my favourite Mahler conductor, but in order to collect the best editions of my favourite boxes, this one was ready to take. It's a pity that the delivery from Italy had an EMI print instead of some Warner Classics I've seen online.


----------



## Pugg

Just arrived


----------



## wkasimer

> It's a pity that the delivery from Italy had an EMI print instead of some Warner Classics I've seen online.


Why does that matter?


----------



## Granate

wkasimer said:


> Why does that matter?




















I like the logo of the new label... _Poca cosa..._


----------



## eljr

This week, so far:


----------



## eljr

continued:


----------



## eljr

continued:


----------



## Guest

Wagner der Ring des Nibelungen


----------



## Granate

Traverso said:


> Wagner der Ring des Nibelungen


You mean the 90s box? That one is big and I'm sure that you'll love the booklets (I've seen it is displayed in Jewel Cases for each opera).
Was that the reason you chose this release instead of the Eloquence 2016 box with a new remaster?


----------



## Guest

Granate said:


> You mean the 90s box? That one is big and I'm sure that you'll love the booklets (I've seen it is displayed in Jewel Cases for each opera).
> Was that the reason you chose this release instead of the Eloquence 2016 box with a new remaster?


No jewel cases but cardboard boxes.I did not made the purchase yet but I am going to.
Do they sound better (eloquence) or is it of no importance.
I understand that the editition I was planning to purchase was a remastering and reduced the hiss level.

















I am waiting for an answer from the seller.


----------



## Pugg

> Do they sound better (eloquence) or is it of no importance.


I read that Itullian like the Eloquence 2016 box , i believe in the new opera release thread.


----------



## alan davis

Have the Maria Callas "Complete Live Recordings" box on order from Amazon. A little over US$87 including shipping to Oz. Due for a mid September release.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I spy with my little eye...My first ever Schütz recording and surprisingly also my very own Händel concerto grossi


----------



## Guest

Finally decided that I purchase the eloquence set.I made my mind up with the friendly advise of a forum member who wants to remain anonymous.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bruno Walter conducts Beethoven (Columbia Symphony Orchestra)

Pierre Boulez conducts Bartók (New York Philharmonic & BBC Symphony Orchestra)

Dvorak: Mass in D & Te Deum
Antoni Wit & the Orquesta Sinfonica de Navarra et al.

Vaughan Williams: Costal Command, 49th Parallel (Prelude), The Story of a Flemish Farm and Three Portraits from the England of Elizabeth
Andrew Penney & the RTÉ Concert Orchestra*






​
Had a day out of town and picked these discs up. I have been thinning my Beethoven Symphonies down but I decided to make an allowance and add more Walter's cycle.

I have heard a lot of Bartók recently and picked up this discounted collection of recordings by Pierre Boulez to boost the Composer's orchestral presence in my collection.

The Dvorak is a recent release and I really enjoy his Choral Works. Wit has never disappointed me in other recordings so I snapped this up.

The Vaughan Williams was on offer if purchased with another Naxos disc (such as the Dvorak). RVW is a very interesting and versatile Comoser - far beyond the folk song and pastoral associations he bears. I have grown increasingly interested in select film scores by Classical Composers so taking a chance on this was quite easy.

As I am posting from my phone, I cannot seem to resize the image so my apologies there.


----------



## wkasimer

Traverso said:


> Finally decided that I purchase the eloquence set.I made my mind up with the friendly advise of a forum member who wants to remain anonymous.


Unless you need the libretti, a good choice - I think that it sounds slightly better than the 1990's issue. And if you decide that you need the deluxe packaging, check eBay - it's not hard to find a copy for $35 or so.


----------



## DavidA

Bach St Matthew Passion / Karajan

Unavailable now but I picked it up at a second hand shop. 

Yes I now it's not PC to like it but it sounds superb. Karajan conducted performances of the work every Easter. Good to hear it done this way sometimes.


----------



## DavidA

Traverso said:


> Finally decided that I purchase the eloquence set.I made my mind up with the friendly advise of a forum member who wants to remain anonymous.


Certainly the best conducted Ring on the market with soloists that are not like the usual Wagner canons


----------



## Alfacharger

Walter and Szell...


----------



## opus55

Received these as birthday gifts


----------



## Pugg

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88985393032


----------



## Guest

post deleted.......


----------



## Guest

DavidA said:


> Certainly the best conducted Ring on the market with soloists that are not like the usual Wagner canons


I really like the Parsifal by Karajan,an approach almost like a Bellini opera.I only know the Solti ring and the two Dohnanyi recordings.I like to empty my mind and try to avoid comparison while I listen.I like Janowitz,so different than Nilsson.


----------



## Judith

Uh Oh. Just ordered another Beethoven Box Set!

Riccardo Muti
Philadelphia Orchestra
Philharmonic Orchestra

Influenced to buy this cycle because I love his Brahms set especially the 4th symphony which is the best one that I have heard.


----------



## Taplow

opus55 said:


> Received these as birthday gifts


Hi opus55 ... please tell us how you like the Farnace when you've had a chance to listen to it. It's on my wishlist, but I'm afraid the jury is still out for me on Max Cencic. I have his Tamerlano, and a recital CD, but I can't make up my mind whether I like him or not.

I wish someone would give me birthday gifts like this.


----------



## DavidA

Traverso said:


> I really like the Parsifal by Karajan,an approach almost like a Bellini opera.I only know the Solti ring and the two Dohnanyi recordings.I like to empty my mind and try to avoid comparison while I listen.I like Janowitz,so different than Nilsson.


Janowitz is not in comparison with Nilsson. She sings Sieglinde while Brigit is Brunnhilde. Interesting comparison between Nilsson and Crispin though as rival Brunnhildes. Must confess Nilsson's voice is one I admire rather than love. Tremendous instrument but pretty cold


----------



## Pugg

Schubert: lieder.
Benjamin Appl.


----------



## opus55

Taplow said:


> Hi opus55 ... please tell us how you like the Farnace when you've had a chance to listen to it. It's on my wishlist, but I'm afraid the jury is still out for me on Max Cencic. I have his Tamerlano, and a recital CD, but I can't make up my mind whether I like him or not.
> 
> I wish someone would give me birthday gifts like this.


I listened to it once. I can certainly say that all singers and the orchestra performed well enough for me to be immersed in the music. I don't remember enjoying the other Vivaldi opera recordings as much as I did this one. I'll pm you after another listen.

My initial impression was very good but not among my favorite baroque operas (at least not yet ).


----------



## eljr




----------



## agoukass

I've lusted after both of these sets for a long time and have finally acquired them. With all of the music that I've bought this summer, I think it's time to take a break from buying and devote more time to listening.


----------



## Pugg

Rudolf Serkin: The Complete Columbia Album Collection
75 CD'S

Just pushed the buy button.


----------



## hpowders

Vassily Primakov plays Schumann Kreisleriana and Carnaval.

Jonathan Biss plays Schumann Fantasie in C and Kreisleriana.


----------



## Pugg

At last in a box, 4 CD for the price of 2.


----------



## Guest

I did a bit of shopping this morning,very glad that I found the Kodaly set with the cello sonata




































This is the LP


----------



## Guest

The Mozart sonatas with Paul Badura Skoda an not Bradura.


----------



## Judith

Just ordered 

Franck Symphony in D
Riccardo Muti
Philadelphia Orchestra

Realised when I looked in my collection, that I haven't got it. Chose Muti as rather fond of his performances!


----------



## Steve Wright

Bought somewhat cheaply (£22 + £3.50 p&p) from eBay.
I recently began what will undoubtedly be a lifelong obsession with these symphonies. 
I love the London (Bruggen, Davis, Harnoncourt, Bernstein, Herbig, Szell), Paris (Harnoncourt, Karajan) and perhaps especially Sturm und Drang (Pinnock) sets, and am now very much looking forward to getting to know the other 65-odd!
I'd been eyeing a full cycle for some time and, being perhaps slightly HIP-inclined when it comes to Haydn, was looking at the Hogwood/Bruggen joint effort recently released. But Fischer came up inexpensively and seems very well reviewed.


----------



## Taplow

Traverso said:


> I did a bit of shopping this morning ...


The Ingrid Haebler is quite rare, or at least used to be. Congrats on finding it! :tiphat: I wish you many hours of enjoyment.


----------



## Taplow

*Handel - Ode for St Cecilia's Day*, Harnoncourt, Concentus Musicus Wien


----------



## Taplow

Who can resist Rossini?


----------



## senza sordino

I've been away for nearly six weeks. In that time I went to a music camp, and then Oregon and California. I saw the eclipse. And in San Francisco and Berkeley I visited a few music shops. I bought the following fourteen CDs, each less than $4, most about $2. Amoeba Music and Rasputin Music was where I got most of this.

Three Kronos Quartet CDs: Black Angels, Different Trains and Piazzolla Five Tango Sensations

Moeran Symphony in Gm, Bournemouth, Naxos

Britten Cello Suites Timothy Hugh

Respighi Pines of Rome, Fountains of Rome, Roman Festivals, Sinopoli with New York, DG

Gubaidulina Canticle of the Sun, Music for Flute, Strings and Percussion, Rostropovich etc, EMI classics

Vivaldi, four seasons Nigel Kennedy

John Williams plays Barrios, (guitar guy) Sony

Poulenc chamber music volumes 1&2 Naxos

Elgar String Quartet and Piano Quintet, Chilingirian SQ with Bernard Roberts, EMI classics

and two none classical
Pat Methany 80/81
Weather Report Heavy Weather

I'll post pictures under current listening when I catch up in that thread


----------



## JCLEUNG

Andras Schiff - Complete J.S Bach keyboard works. box set.


----------



## Janspe

Not exactly a purchase, but I got this bad boy for my birthday from my boyfriend:









Needless to say, I was very pleased indeed! Boulez is my favourite conductor, and though his Mahler doesn't excite everyone, it is _the_ Mahler cycle for me. Shame he didn't do the 10th apart from the first movement, as he's very comprehensive otherwise: the nine symphonies, _Das Lied von der Erde_, _Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_, _Rückert-Lieder_, _Kindertotenlieder_, 12 songs from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ and even _Das klagende Lied_. Well, can't have everything I guess! Nevertheless, I'm so excited to finally own this set - I will surely cherish it for years to come.


----------



## The Wolf

View attachment 97223
View attachment 97224


Recently this and a pair of operas...


----------



## Pugg

The Wolf said:


> View attachment 97223
> View attachment 97224
> 
> 
> Recently this and a pair of operas...


Your attachment doesn't work .


----------



## Andolink




----------



## Pugg

Claude Debussy (1862-1918) / Samson Francois
Pianoworks (180g) Vinyl.


----------



## hpowders

Nelson Goerner, pianist, performing Schumann's Kreisleriana and Symphonic Etudes.


----------



## Guest

Taplow said:


> The Ingrid Haebler is quite rare, or at least used to be. Congrats on finding it! :tiphat: I wish you many hours of enjoyment.


Thank you for your kind words,indeed hard to find.If you are interested ,here is a link.
I like these more than the Uchida recordings (I have them too) De Larrocha is also very fine,and Eschenbach,Pires and Zacharias as well.What a treasure to have them all.

http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Mozart-Compl...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Guest

A few that I found


----------



## Judith

Just ordered 

Transcendental Daniil Trifonov plays Liszt

Wanted another Liszt recording as only one I have of Liszts short works are performed by Lang Lang and wanted someone better.


----------



## The Wolf

Pugg said:


> Your attachment doesn't work .

















Try now!!...sorry for the inconvenience. I post from my Smartphone XD


----------



## Taplow

Traverso said:


>


This exact LP was the first classical record my parents ever bought, back in about 1971 or 1972. Thus, it was my first real introduction to classical music. I will always have a soft spot for the 6th.

Apparently Monteux was rather indifferent to the idea of recording, and didn't give LPs much regard. The very first edition of the Penguin Stereo Record Guide (1977) had this to say: _"Monteux's version, too, is disappointing, in spite of good sound. Plainly the Vienna Philharmonic were not in the form they were for this conductor's account of the Eroica, and it is sad to find so little lilt in the first movement."_

However, I've often found the reviews of Messrs. Greenfield, Layton and March to be somewhat off. Richard Osborne, writing for Gramophone some 17 years later said, _"The Pastoral, in particular, is the kind of performance one more or less despairs of hearing nowadays. Textures, as always with Monteux, are beautifully clarified: woodwinds sing cleanly out, fiddles are divided left and right, the text is a good one, repeats all nicely in place. There is, in fact, a kind of 'period' purity about the performance; yet with nothing of the latter-day authenticists' untoward zeal in matters of rhythm."_

In the end, as always, the best critic is our own ears.


----------



## Granate

Janspe said:


> Not exactly a purchase, but I got this bad boy for my birthday from my boyfriend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I was very pleased indeed! Boulez is my favourite conductor, and though his Mahler doesn't excite everyone, it is _the_ Mahler cycle for me. Shame he didn't do the 10th apart from the first movement, as he's very comprehensive otherwise: the nine symphonies, _Das Lied von der Erde_, _Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_, _Rückert-Lieder_, _Kindertotenlieder_, 12 songs from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ and even _Das klagende Lied_. Well, can't have everything I guess! Nevertheless, I'm so excited to finally own this set - I will surely cherish it for years to come.


 That one is the next Mahler cycle I want to purchase (because the packaging is better than other sets). Boulez is incredibly consistent throughout all the symphonies. Very glad that you now have it. Great gift. I'm just waiting for the box to be cheaper but I also have priorities, like Celi's Bruckner or Mozart Operas by Gardiner.


----------



## Guest

Taplow said:


> This exact LP was the first classical record my parents ever bought, back in about 1971 or 1972. Thus, it was my first real introduction to classical music. I will always have a soft spot for the 6th.
> 
> Apparently Monteux was rather indifferent to the idea of recording, and didn't give LPs much regard. The very first edition of the Penguin Stereo Record Guide (1977) had this to say: _"Monteux's version, too, is disappointing, in spite of good sound. Plainly the Vienna Philharmonic were not in the form they were for this conductor's account of the Eroica, and it is sad to find so little lilt in the first movement."_
> 
> However, I've often found the reviews of Messrs. Greenfield, Layton and March to be somewhat off. Richard Osborne, writing for Gramaphone some 17 years later said, _"The Pastoral, in particular, is the kind of performance one more or less despairs of hearing nowadays. Textures, as always with Monteux, are beautifully clarified: woodwinds sing cleanly out, fiddles are divided left and right, the text is a good one, repeats all nicely in place. There is, in fact, a kind of 'period' purity about the performance; yet with nothing of the latter-day authenticists' untoward zeal in matters of rhythm."_
> 
> In the end, as always, the best critic is our own ears.


We meet again:tiphat:,I do have to wait a few days depending on the shipping service.
I purchased this LP for nostalgic reasons and to play it on my turntable.I miss the covers,what a chance the industry missed by choosing such small booklets.


----------



## Taplow

Traverso said:


> I miss the covers,what a chance the industry missed by choosing such small booklets.


Yes, just imagine if Philips and Sony, way back in 1979 when the Red Book standard was being codified, had chosen to make CDs the same size as laser discs. We could fit an entire Wagner opera on one CD, plus some bonus tracks.


----------



## laurie

hpowders said:


> View attachment 97057
> View attachment 97058
> 
> 
> Vassily Primakov plays Schumann Kreisleriana and Carnaval.
> 
> Jonathan Biss plays Schumann Fantasie in C and Kreisleriana.


Hi Hpowders! I see you're on quite a Schumann roll lately (what would Brahms think? :lol
Is he a "new" composer for you, or are you binging on an old favorite? I hate to admit it, but I have never listened to any of his work.

I like your new avatar, btw!


----------



## Guest

Taplow said:


> Yes, just imagine if Philips and Sony, way back in 1979 when the Red Book standard was being codified, had chosen to make CDs the same size as laser discs. We could fit an entire Wagner opera on one CD, plus some bonus tracks.


Or at least a box with the same size as the DVD,it would ( could) be so much more attractive.


----------



## hpowders

laurie said:


> Hi Hpowders! I see you're on quite a Schumann roll lately (what would Brahms think? :lol
> Is he a "new" composer for you, or are you binging on an old favorite? I hate to admit it, but I have never listened to any of his work.
> 
> I like your new avatar, btw!


Hi, Laurie.
As a kid, Schumann's piano music did nothing for me. About a month ago I played Schumann's Fantasie in C. I'm not sure why, but I loved it and expanded into all the Schumann solo piano works inspired by his love for Clara-all early works-the older he got, the less inspired his music became. Just the opposite of what one would expect. His flame burned so brightly, but not too long, unfortunately, but what he left; Kreisleriana, Fantasie in C, Papillions, Kinderszenen and Humoreske are incredible!

Thanks. We'll see how the avatar goes.


----------



## eugeneonagain

On Saturday I bought Schumann's piano concerto on an old Philips vinyl (one of those 10" records) in mono. It was only 50 cents and it's in good condition.
I've never been a great fan of Schumann apart from his _Kinderszenen_ and the odd piano piece, but I thought I would give it a whirl and listen to it.

The soloist is Claudio Arrau with the Concergeabouworkest under Dohnanyi. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## premont

Traverso said:


> The Mozart sonatas with Paul Badura Skoda an not *Bradura*.


Nor bravura?

But tell me, is it about his modern piano version or the pianoforte version? I suppose the former.


----------



## Joe B

Program: Symphony 1, 2, 3 (The Divine Poem), 4 (Poem of Ecstasy), 5 (Poem of Fire), Piano Concerto
Recorded in 1991, 1995, 1996
Performers: Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Peter Jablonsky
Conductor: Ashkenazy
3 CD (DDD--released 8/12/03)
Label: Decca


----------



## Pugg

The Wolf said:


> View attachment 97243
> View attachment 97244
> 
> 
> Try now!!...sorry for the inconvenience. I post from my Smartphone XD


All is good now, thanks.


----------



## Guest

premont said:


> Nor bravura?
> 
> But tell me, is it about his modern piano version or the pianoforte version? I suppose the former.


I can not give you a proper answer,I am still waiting.:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Mozart Complete Piano Sonatas
Klára Würtz, modern piano

I enjoyed Ms. Würtz' Schumann very much.

Now it's time to hear her Mozart.


----------



## Joe B

*This month's purchases.*


----------



## Joe B

*OK, I lied. I also ordered these:*


----------



## Pugg

Evgeny Kissin: Beethoven - Vinyl Edition


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Volume 14 of Naxos' "The English Song Series" featuring a collection of songs by Ralph Vaughan Williams, including:
- Songs of Travel (Robert Louis Stevenson)
- The House of Life (Dante Gabriel Rossetti)
- Linden Lea (W. Barnes)
- Four Poems by Fredegond Shove

The performers are Roderick Williams (Baritone) and Iain Burnside (Piano). Both collaborators are equally in tune with one another and the music. A fantastic collection of songs indeed.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> *This month's purchases.*
> 
> View attachment 97331
> View attachment 97332
> View attachment 97333
> View attachment 97334
> View attachment 97335


I own the top row. Not the 2 on the bottom. 

Very nice!

From Presto?

One week for delivery here in the states. Can't go wrong.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> *OK, I lied. I also ordered these:*
> 
> View attachment 97336
> View attachment 97337
> View attachment 97338
> View attachment 97339
> View attachment 97340


Now you have lapped me, I own one of these.


----------



## Guest

My purchases


----------



## Guest

I am not forgetting more recent music.


----------



## Pugg

:angel:


----------



## Jos

Entering the world of 20th century opera with Alban Berg. Couldn't resist the Haydn box for 2 euro's.
All of them seem to have never been played. The vinyl is immaculate. Booklets were also present.


----------



## Pugg

*Leontyne Price - Songs for Christmas* (180g)
Leontyne Price, Singverein der Gesellschaft der Musikfreunde Wien
Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan .
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Alfacharger

William's score for E T, the 35th anniversary edition issue from La La Land records.










TRACK LISTING:

DISC 1 
THE FILM SCORE PRESENTATION

1 Main Title 1:14 
2 Far From Home / E.T. Alone 6:57 
3 Bait for E.T. 1:45 
4 Meeting E.T. 2:08 
5 E.T.'s New Home 1:28 
6 The Beginning of a Friendship 2:53 
7 Toys 3:13 
8 I'm Keeping Him 2:20 
9 E.T.'s Powers 2:44 
10 The Closet * :53 
11 E.T. and Elliott Get Drunk 2:57 
12 Frogs 2:12 
13 At Home 5:38 
14 The Magic of Halloween 2:55 
15 Sending the Signal 3:58 
16 Searching for E.T. 4:18 
17 Invading Elliott's House 2:24 
18 Stay With Me * 2:24 
19 Losing E.T. 2:04 
20 E.T. Is Alive 4:22 
21 The Rescue and Bike Chase 8:07 
22 The Departure 7:07 
23 End Credits 3:55 
Disc One: Total Time: 77:57

DISC 2 
THE 1982 SOUNDTRACK ALBUM

1 Three Million Light Years From Home 3:01 
2 Abandoned and Pursued 3:02 
3 E.T. and Me 4:54 
4 E.T.'s Halloween 4:11 
5 Flying 3:25 
6 E.T. Phone Home 4:21 
7 Over the Moon 2:12 
8 Adventure on Earth 15:10

ADDITIONAL MUSIC

9 The E.T. Adventure * 4:12 
10 Far From Home / E.T. Alone (alternate) ** 7:00 
11 The Encounter * 1:49 
12 Meeting E.T. (alternate) * 2:20 
13 E.T.'s New Home (alternate) 1:27 
14 The Kiss * :49 
15 Levitation * :41 
16 Searching for E.T. (alternate) 4:19 
17 Invading Elliott's House (alternate) ** 2:24 
18 E.T. Is Dying 2:24 
19 The Departure (alternate) 7:06 
20 End Credits (alternate) 3:55 
Disc 2: Total Time: 78:42 
Total Album Time: 2:36:39

** Contains previously unreleased music 
* Previously unreleased music


----------



## WVdave

David Oistrakh, George Szell, The Cleveland Orchestra 
Brahms Violin Concerto In D
Angel Records ‎- SFO-36033, Vinyl, LP, US, 1970

This album caught my eye as I was leaving my local Salvation Army store just before it closed earlier today -- $1. What a tremendous recording.


----------



## dillonp2020

WVdave said:


> View attachment 97480
> 
> 
> David Oistrakh, George Szell, The Cleveland Orchestra
> Brahms Violin Concerto In D
> Angel Records ‎- SFO-36033, Vinyl, LP, US, 1970
> 
> This album caught my eye as I was leaving my local Salvation Army store just before it closed earlier today -- $1. What a tremendous recording.


Fantastic recording, and a good deal for the price. I tend to steer clear of US pressed Angel's because of quality, or in the case of Angel lack thereof, but sometimes a performance is so good as to make the bad pressing better.


----------



## Pugg

WVdave said:


> View attachment 97480
> 
> 
> David Oistrakh, George Szell, The Cleveland Orchestra
> Brahms Violin Concerto In D
> Angel Records ‎- SFO-36033, Vinyl, LP, US, 1970
> 
> This album caught my eye as I was leaving my local Salvation Army store just before it closed earlier today -- $1. What a tremendous recording.


One person loss is another man/ woman win, great buy , my local second hand shop gets in another 5000 L.P's 
Guess who's number one customer.


----------



## Taplow

Marriner & The Academy: 20th Century Classics









And what's in the box:


----------



## Pugg

Taplow said:


> Marriner & The Academy: 20th Century Classics


We use to have a shop in Rotterdam who had permission from Decca to use this as their L.P bag's, ( with their own name of course) it was a trademark in town if you bought in that shop.


----------



## Granate

*It's been so long since I last pushed the Buy button...* ^-^
I was going to buy the _Klaus Tennstedt Mahler No.2 (Live)_, but that added 12€ to the bill and that was excessive. The three Mahler items costed 37€ with taxes and standard delivery.


























It's a big spoiler for the Mahler Challenges I have to post in Current Listening. But I have no regrets.


----------



## realdealblues

I pre-ordered this one a while back but looks like it's finally shipping tomorrow...


----------



## DavidA

Bruckner Symphonies

Jochum / Dresden


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Great music and brilliant playing on this 2CD set "Entartete Musik" from saxophonist David Brutti and pianist Filippo Farinelli:


----------



## Granate

DavidA said:


> Bruckner Symphonies
> 
> Jochum / Dresden


The "Green box" is one of the most appealing sets in the current Bruckner discography (barely 20€). While it has a lot of fans, I have a "hate" relationship with the recording technique. Plus, the remasters are still from 1990. Howerver, it has the best No.2 on record and safe choices for the mature symphonies 7-9.
I'll wait to stream the complete Thielemann set with the 2010s Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## agoukass

Martha Argerich: Complete Warner Recordings


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler Complete Symphonies: Simon Rattle


----------



## Barbebleu

Latest purchases for August and September.

Arianna Savall - In Camino de Santiago
Boris Godunov, Covent Garden 1970 - Rozhdentsky, Christoff
The Last Recital in Memoriam Maria Callas - Gundula Janowitz
Parsifal Hamburg 1976 - Horst Stein
L'Orfeo - Emmanuelle Haim
Claudio Arrau - Chopin: The Complete Nocturnes and Impromptus
Renee Fleming - Poemes
Alice Coote - Mahler Song Cycles
Elgar - Dream of Gerontius - Daniel Barenboim
Carmen, Munich 1976 - Gabriel Chmura
Die Meistersinger, Dresden 1951 - Kempe
Tristan und Isolde, Milan 1951 - de Sabata
Leontyne Price sings Samuel Barber
Louise Alder - Through Life and Love (songs of Richard Strauss)
Sergei Leiferkus - Songs of Modest Mussorgsky
Tristan Und Isolde, Bayreuth 4th August 1966 (not the DG release)
Nicola Benedetti - Szymanowski Violin Concerto
Der Ring, Bayreuth 1962 - Kempe (4 individual opera releases on MYTO)

Oops. Forgot this one Fischer-Dieskau - Liederabend, Salzburg 1975 with Sawallisch on piano.

plus a lot of non classical stuff!

My wife says I have to stop now on pain of death!


----------



## Mal

Barbebleu said:


> My wife says I have to stop now on pain of death!


Tell her it's all the death threats that are forcing you to escape into music


----------



## Mal

I just bought Walcha's 12 Cd set Bach Organ Works for £12, second hand "used", sight unseen, held my breath, it just arrived, and it's like brand new! Happy day... hope the disks play...


----------



## hpowders

Mozart complete Keyboard Sonatas on fortepiano with Ronald Brautigam.


----------



## deprofundis

Fitzwilliam virginal book on aeons record sweet & lovely
Girolamo Frescobaldi Organ works by Franco Paturzo, wonderfful rendition of the italian master
Buxheimer organ book(thanks *Mandryka *for the info)
Antonio de Cabezon perform by Glenn Wilson Harpiscords, wow terrific stuff

I love keyboard music and i love you guys, i thanks friends and readers :tiphat:


----------



## wkasimer

Pfitzner's Palestrina with Wunderlich:

https://www.amazon.com/Pfitzner-Palestrina-3-CD-Set/dp/B0009HFP2C









Fortunately, I found a copy for $3.99...


----------



## Rach Man

I have been buying a lot of music in the last two months or so.

I started with these three. I bought them one at a time, liked them, then bought the other two.


----------



## Rach Man

So I thought I'd try some more Janowski and bought these. I thought these were all really good. Janowski's Symphonie Fantastique is my favorite Fantastique.


----------



## Rach Man

Then I thought, why not a box set or two. RealDealBlues gave me a nice suggestion so I bought this:









Then I had some money burning a hole in my pocket and bought this:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Rach Man said:


> Then I thought, why not a box set or two. RealDealBlues gave me a nice suggestion so I bought this:
> 
> View attachment 97608
> 
> 
> Then I had some money burning a hole in my pocket and bought this:
> 
> View attachment 97609


The Günter Wand set is great.


----------



## Joe B

Rach Man said:


> *Then I thought, why not a box set or two........Then I had some money burning a hole in my pocket and bought this:*
> 
> And I thought I was the only one who used this type of convoluted logic to justify my purchases.:lol:


----------



## Janspe

Got a b-day present from my friends weeks after the big day - but it was worth the wait! They gave me some money to use at the local record store, and this is what I got:









_Finally_ I could afford to buy this recording that I've been wanting to acquire for ages! Now I have both of Boulez' Berg opera recordings in my shelf.


----------



## Rach Man

Johnnie Burgess said:


> The Günter Wand set is great.


It really is a great set. Many times I look at a box set and even though the price seems good, there are at least half of the material that I am not totally enthralled with. The material of _Gunter Wand, The Great Recordings_ is packed with music that I absolutely love.


----------



## Rach Man

*Then I thought, why not a box set or two........Then I had some money burning a hole in my pocket and bought this:*

And I thought I was the only one who used this type of convoluted logic to justify my purchases.:lol:[/QUOTE]

It's also fun to receive positive mail!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Rach Man said:


> It really is a great set. Many times I look at a box set and even though the price seems good, there are at least half of the material that I am not totally enthralled with. The material of _Gunter Wand, The Great Recordings_ is packed with music that I absolutely love.


Who did you get it from. I got it from Presto Classical for under 50$.


----------



## Rach Man

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Who did you get it from. I got it from Presto Classical for under 50$.


I bought in on eBay, new, for $50. I saw a post on a TC thread that was very positive. For 29 CDs at $50, it was really a steal.


----------



## JJF

Been in a Venice state of mind recently.


----------



## Judith

Judith said:


> Uh Oh. Just ordered another Beethoven Box Set!
> 
> Riccardo Muti
> Philadelphia Orchestra
> Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Influenced to buy this cycle because I love his Brahms set especially the 4th symphony which is the best one that I have heard.


Further to this post, was still waiting for this box set. Found out yesterday there was another Muti Beethoven by Philadelphia Orchestra in a brown box so re-ordered.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin:* Préludes, Piano Sonata No. 2 & Scherzo No. 2

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## Granate

110€ from my savings. My parents are going to kill me.

50% discount in *Amazon France*.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

and this interesting devise,










Philip Glass: Buddha Machine - (in Blue case)


----------



## Taplow

Picked up these babies for a song! And all in mint condition. My fifth Ring cycle (plus bonus Meistersinger).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Preordered this one! Sanctuary by Mario Diaz de Leon. The website says it is Ambient | Drone | Experimental Modern Classical
Hope I like it


----------



## JJF

Not a purchase exactly, but a free download via Bowers and Wilkins.


----------



## Pugg

Taplow said:


> Picked up these babies for a song! And all in mint condition. My fifth Ring cycle (plus bonus Meistersinger).


It's a pity you didn't found the DVD's, even more exciting. :angel:


----------



## Taplow

Pugg said:


> It's a pity you didn't found the DVD's, even more exciting. :angel:


I am not a fan of opera on DVD. I'd rather watch it live. That having been said, I do have a number of medici.tv, vai and other opera videos sitting in my watchlist on amazon prime. I'll maybe get around to watching them one day.


----------



## Selby

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 97677
> 
> Preordered this one! Sanctuary by Mario Diaz de Leon. The website says it is Ambient | Drone | Experimental Modern Classical
> Hope I like it


Ooooh. This looks very interesting. I'm going to look it up.


----------



## Joe B

After listening to Pugg's post of Jonas Kaufmann in the thread "melody of the day" under "Vocal Music," I was inspired to acquire at least some of Kaufmann's work:


















And of course, like anyone at this site, I just had to have a couple more:


----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


> After listening to Pugg's post of Jonas Kaufmann in the thread "melody of the day" under "Vocal Music," I was inspired to acquire at least some of Kaufmann's work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, like anyone at this site, I just had to have a couple more:


Money well spend I would say :cheers:


----------



## Pugg

​
Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy (1809-1847)	
String symphonies 
L'Orfeo Barockorchester, Michi Gaigg


----------



## starthrower

From Presto Classical:

Bax: Octet, String Quintet, Concerto for Septet & other chamber works 
Bax - Orchestral Works Volume 3 Tintagel, The Garden Of Fand, November Woods 
Dallapiccola - Orchestral Works Volume 2 
Otaka: Fantasy for Organ & Orchestra/Takemitsu:Nami no Bon, Ran 
Summer Music for Wind Quintet-Barber, Carter, Villa Lobos, Schuller 
Alan Hovhaness: Symphony No. 1 ‘Exile’, Symphony No.50 "Mount Saint Helens"
Fantasy On Japanese Woodprints


----------



## Pugg

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/jascha-heifetz/hnum/6731438


----------



## Joe B

and to be sure Ms. Upshaw was not alone in her voyage:


----------



## Judith

Just ordered

Leif Ove Andsnes
Sibelius


Feel as though it is one of those "must haves" as seen it advertised alot but trust that it is a good album because it is performed by a wonderful pianist!


----------



## deprofundis

Dear folks at talk classical headquarter, i bought fews several purchased worth mentioning in the classical and non-classical repertoire
Hans Léo Hassler religieous and secular works currende ensemble( good recommandation i had) so this two cd of joy
Madrigals of madness: Featuring big name Gesualdo , monteverdi ect
Adam de la Halle : Lejeux de robin et marion ensemble Perceval
Thomas Morley : Elyzabethan madrigals 
The forgotten kingdom : Jordi Savall

In the non classical music i bought two excellent* Cecil Taylor* album
His live in paris
The world of Cecil Taylor

An finally i completed my *Irfan* album as i had it partially, the last opus of this bulgarian band.

Ifeel great lots of hour of pleasure diversified in taste all good stuff, what do you think hmmm..??? :tiphat:


----------



## Judith

A real bargain at Amazon

Robert Schumann
Live Complete Solo Piano Works

Dana Ciocarlie

Someone posted about this album on Twitter and couldn't resist. Not heard of the pianist but thought that I couldn't go wrong!!!


----------



## Owllistening

This was delivered two weeks ago. Surprising how difficult it is to listen to a whole Mahler symphony without interruption. I've only managed the 1st, so far.


----------



## Owllistening

I bought this two weeks ago and I've been thoroughly enjoying it. I heard a set of Vivaldi concerti recordings reviewed on BBC Radio 3 last year sometime and really hated it. Half-way through, they played a piece from this for comparison and I was instantly captivated. I immediately put it on an Amazon wish and I've finally got round to buying it - and it was well worth it.


----------



## Barbebleu

Garrick Ohlsson - Complete Chopin.


----------



## Itullian

Barbebleu said:


> Garrick Ohlsson - Complete Chopin.


I have that set. I love it.


----------



## Joe B

Owllistening said:


> This was delivered two weeks ago. Surprising how difficult it is to listen to a whole Mahler symphony without interruption. I've only managed the 1st, so far.


I know exactly what you mean. When I first started listening to Mahler symphonies I would only play them when I had at least two hours without interruption. For me, this was when I was doing aquarium maintenance, usually about a two to two and a half hour task. Fish have excellent hearing. The fish in the larger tank lived for just over a decade. I think they enjoyed Mahler's 5th the most. I tend more to number 6 myself, but who am I to judge.:wave:


----------



## Granate

Pff. I better not regret this. My Giulini Mahler 9 hasn't arrived yet (ordered 16 days ago), but my Abbado Mahler 7 (CSO) did.

And new orders in Amazon UK.
This is getting dangerous: a recording I appreciate the most and another that many fans of the composer rave.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Ordered this on a whim:










Again, impressive service from Hyperion: ordered it Thursday night, it arrived this morning.


----------



## Judith

Help!! Spent up again!!!

Been on another spending spree

Couldn't resist 

Scheherazade Rimsky Korsakov
Riccardo Muti
Philadelphia Orchestra

Having listened to one yesterday by L'Orchestre De La Suisse Romande conducted by Ernest Ansermet, was disappointed didn't have the "Wow" factor, so had a browse on Amazon(going to be on first name terms with them at this rate lol) and found Muti. Trust this one will. Also has Tchaikovsky 1812 which I already have on the Tchaikovsky set.


Elgar Symphony No 1
Cockaigne Overture
Vasily Petrenko
RLPO

Elgar Symphony No 2
Mina
Carissima
Chanson De Matin
Vasily Petrenko
RLPO

Another orchestra and conductor that I love. They were wonderful live too when I saw them a year and a half ago.


----------



## Barbebleu

Just got Renée Fleming and Jean Yves Thibaudet - Night Songs.


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Just ordered
> 
> Leif Ove Andsnes
> Sibelius
> 
> Feel as though it is one of those "must haves" as seen it advertised alot but trust that it is a good album because it is performed by a wonderful pianist!


Judith it's spinning now, it's stunning!!!


----------



## jegreenwood

Owllistening said:


> I bought this two weeks ago and I've been thoroughly enjoying it. I heard a set of Vivaldi concerti recordings reviewed on BBC Radio 3 last year sometime and really hated it. Half-way through, they played a piece from this for comparison and I was instantly captivated. I immediately put it on an Amazon wish and I've finally got round to buying it - and it was well worth it.


This may be the best sounding disc in my entire collection.


----------



## Andolink

Probably my favorite HIP ensemble in the world (and stunningly recorded by Christian Sager):


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> Judith it's spinning now, it's stunning!!!


Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Judith

To finish off my new Elgar set

Just ordered

Elgar
Sea Pictures
Polonia
Pomp & Circumstance Marches 1& 5
Sir Mark Elder
Alice Coote
Halle

That's it now. Not ordering again for a while (says she)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Been stalking this for a while as I wanted to compliment my recordings by Haitink and Rozhdestvensky of Shostakovich's 2nd and 14th symphonies.

Kondrashin's Melodiya recordings of Shoshakovich's symphonies are commanding high prices these days so I was more than happy to snare a used copy this for less than £8 inc. p & p. In my aim to obtain three preferred recordings of each of Shostakovich's symphonies the only missing piece of the jigsaw which remains is Kondrashin's Melodiya recording of the 4th so I need to keep a similar vigil...


----------



## Taplow

eBay finds:










Handel - Scipione, Les Talens Lyriques, Rousset.










Wagner - Lohengrin, Peter Schneider, Bayreuth










Mozart - Lucio Silla, Harnoncourt, Concentus Musicus Wien


----------



## Taplow

And some more:




























Mendelssohn - String Symphonies, Concerto Köln


----------



## starthrower




----------



## hpowders

Mozart Complete Piano Sonatas.

Heidi Lowy, modern piano.


----------



## deprofundis

Dall'Aquila da. Crema on naxos, precieous time whit lite music how divine and wonderfull, i love ancient lute music, this released is solid.

i thank the readers & friends have a nce sunny a bit windy day chill out whit instrumental music or explore polyphony depth.

:tiphat:


----------



## Taplow

This sheep has been safely grazing the green pastures of eBay.
Bach - *Cantatas 82, 202 & 208*, Parrot & Taverner, Goodman & Parley, Emma Kirkby et al.


----------



## Pugg

​
Brahms: Piano Trios Nos. 1-3 (Complete)

Leonidas Kavakos (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Emanuel Ax (piano)


----------



## hpowders

Mozart Piano Sonatas 1-6 performed on a piano of unequal temperament, as it would have been in Mozart's day, by Roberto Prosseda.


----------



## Joe B

Expanding the vocal collection and wind quintets.


----------



## Ras

I ordered the following:
- Parvo Jarvi's cd with Beethoven Overtures from RCA.
- Richard Egarr's recording of Bach's Johannes-Passion with the AAM. 
- Vol. 2 of the EMI live dvds with all of Beethoven's string quartets played by the ABQ.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Schubert: Symphony No.9 (LP)
Claudio Abbado & Orchestra Mozart*​








I have Abbado's Chamber Orchestra of Europe set so whilst this recording was on my radar, I haven't had a major impetus to actually buy it until now.

The LP was on sale locally reduced from what I would call an eye watering £28.99 to a much more appealing £12.99.

I haven't bought any other Classical music than this recently, as I am in the process of culling some of my collection (more on the Rock side but also a reasonable amount of the Classical side) to free up some much needed space.


----------



## Judith

Guilty Pleasure Time.

Joshua Bell 
The Classical Collection

Wanted this one even though got most of CD already, but if one of them wears or damages (such as "For the Love of Brahms" as play it so often) I have spares. There are a couple of recordings that I haven't got anyway!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ordered Osvaldo Golijov's Markus-passion and some melodic death metal


----------



## Granate

DarkAngel said:


> ^^^^ Not sure why the masterminds at Decca/Universal have not seen fit to give us a proper new remaster of 1966-67 Bohm Ring (like Solti and HVK Rings), a great document of 1960s Bayreuth that sounds very good now but could be better me thinks..........
> 
> Could also do a great remastered live Bohm Wagner boxset with Ring, Tristan, Dutch, Lohengrin, Meister etc.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There briefly was an import 2013 remaster of Bohm ring, but not cheap and hard to find now


I saw this post in the Rheingold CD thread by DarkAngel. I was not very convinced it was hard to find and I made a quick search in Bookbutler.










In Amazon.de this box was for 19€ plus delivery. I did not hesitate. 25€ for product+delivery to Spain. I - must - stop.
That would make me the owner of two live bayreuth rings: 1953 and 1966-67. And before even starting the Wagner challenge. I just couldn't resist the sales.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Ras

eljr said:


>


Rautavaara's Fantasia is a nice romantically flavored piece for violin and orchestra. Beautiful. It's on Spotify.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


>


Curious to know how you think this compares to "Szymanowski's Concerto #1" on the Chandos disc with Tasmin Little and the BBCSO.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Curious to know how you think this compares to "Szymanowski's Concerto #1" on the Chandos disc with Tasmin Little and the BBCSO.


Well.... I don't know yet as Amazon, again screwed me.

They took the pre-order but when it was not in yesterdays mail I went to check the order and once again, it's on back order! No estimated date for delivery.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> Well.... I don't know yet as Amazon, again screwed me.
> 
> They took the pre-order but when it was not in yesterdays mail I went to check the order and once again, it's on back order! No estimated date for delivery.


US release date was last Friday 10/6/17. Don't you hate it when they don't let you know an item is back ordered? Naxos Direct did the same thing to me on my last order. Why not tell you up front? Too much effort to communicate?


----------



## laurie

In the mailbox today .... thanks to Joe B for the recommendation.


----------



## Joe B

laurie said:


> View attachment 98110
> View attachment 98113
> 
> 
> In the mailbox today .... thanks to Joe B for the recommendation.


Give track #8 on the Newport Classic disc a listen: "Mother and Child" and let me know what you think. I love it!


----------



## laurie

Joe B said:


> Give track #8 on the Newport Classic disc a listen: "Mother and Child" and let me know what you think. I love it!


Oh, yes, I listened to the you-tube clip you posted earlier & actually bought the CD on the strength of that_ beautiful_ piece alone ~ I'm really looking forward to another listen (& the rest of the album, too) !


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn: 29 string quartets by Pro Arte Quartet:










Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 1-7

Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Helsinki University Male Choir, State Academic Male Choir of the Estonian S.S.R., Paavo Berglund


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Mozart: Divertimento No.2, K 131 and Symphony No.33, K 319. George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra. Epic stereo vinyl lp.


----------



## Judith

Just pre-ordered
The Cello in War time
Steven Isserlis
Connie Shih

Steven mentioned recording this album at his recital in Leeds


Schumann
Steven Isserlis
Denes Varjon

Having a Steven blitz this morning lol


----------



## Ras

Judith said:


> Just pre-ordered
> The Cello in War time
> Steven Isserlis
> Connie Shih


Judith

When you get that disc and if you can figure it out - please tell us what a *"trench cello"* is? 
It says: played on a trench cello on the cover...


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> US release date was last Friday 10/6/17. Don't you hate it when they don't let you know an item is back ordered? Naxos Direct did the same thing to me on my last order. Why not tell you up front? Too much effort to communicate?


I canceled the order.

I placed it in my Presto cart.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


>


Looking forward to your impressions of the Beethoven discs. Especially interested in the Kent Trittle disc performed by Musica Sacra. They are an excellent chorus.


----------



## Pugg

Ras said:


> Judith
> 
> When you get that disc and if you can figure it out - please tell us what a *"trench cello"* is?
> It says: played on a trench cello on the cover...


I am not Judith but this is Steven Isserlis with a trech cello


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn*: String Quartets Nos. 2 & 4

with Marianne Crebassa (mezzo-soprano)

Quatuor Arod


----------



## Ras

Pugg said:


> I am not Judith but this is Steven Isserlis with a trech cello


Thanks Pugg
RE: Trench cello: 
Looks funky - sort of like an oblong cigar box with strings on it...


----------



## Judith

Ras said:


> Judith
> 
> When you get that disc and if you can figure it out - please tell us what a *"trench cello"* is?
> It says: played on a trench cello on the cover...


I get CD in a fortnight so will let you know what it sounds like. I know Steven writes his own notes in CD booklets so all will be explained then.


----------



## Ras

Judith said:


> I get CD in a fortnight so will let you know what it sounds like. I know Steven writes his own notes in CD booklets so all will be explained then.


Thank you Judith!


----------



## hpowders

Mozart played by one of the original champions of the HIP movement, the late, great harpsichordist and fortepianist, Igor Kipnis, featuring the Mozart A Major Piano Sonata. He was a master at embellishing repeated sections in Bach and Mozart and this recording, made on an original 1793 fortepiano, should be delightful!


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Looking forward to your impressions of the Beethoven discs. Especially interested in the Kent Trittle disc performed by Musica Sacra. They are an excellent chorus.


Enjoyed all.

I think the Musica Sacra disc is something you would really enjoy. I know I did/am.

Be aware, there is ZERO metadata on the disc! So if you rip it, you need enter ever track yourself.

I enjoy the Virtuoso Series (two Beethoven discs) so I order any discs I do not already own from the series whenever they are less than $6.66 each, with shipping.

Sometimes a collection is about the collection.


----------



## eljr

Just pre-ordered these.....


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> Enjoyed all.
> 
> I think the Musica Sacra disc is something you would really enjoy. I know I did/am.
> 
> Be aware, there is ZERO metadata on the disc! So if you rip it, you need enter ever track yourself.


No worries about "ZERO metadata" as I only listen to discs. I just got through listening to samples at amazon.com and you are right, "it is something I would really enjoy". It's in my cart. Thanks for the feedback.

Order complete at amazon.com. And now the wait for it's arrival!


----------



## Pugg

Debussy: Sonatas & Trios

Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Edgar Moreau (cello) & Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Gerard Caussé (viola) & Marie-Pierre Langlamet (harp), Renaud Capuçon (violin)


----------



## Joe B

Better get outside and start stacking wood.....spending way to much money today on CD's.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Judith said:


> I get CD in a fortnight so will let you know what it sounds like. I know Steven writes his own notes in CD booklets so all will be explained then.


How long is a fortnight?


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

One of my recent acquisitions from Amazon. I have to admit that the cover is quite nice, but I also found her performance of the Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto excellent.


----------



## Pugg

​
Schubert: Trout Quintet

Daniil Trifonov ( piano, )Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello)


----------



## Owllistening

jegreenwood said:


> This may be the best sounding disc in my entire collection.
> 
> View attachment 97894


I think the violin must be the most personal instrument other than the human voice - no matter what the critics might say about performers, whether I love them or really dislike them seems to be quite beyond any logical analysis. It seems to be purely to do with my ears. The odd thing is that there are plenty of singers I'm indifferent to, but that doesn't happen with fiddlers - either I can listen with pleasure or I can't bear to listen at all.


----------



## Owllistening

Joe B said:


> I know exactly what you mean. When I first started listening to Mahler symphonies I would only play them when I had at least two hours without interruption. For me, this was when I was doing aquarium maintenance, usually about a two to two and a half hour task. Fish have excellent hearing. The fish in the larger tank lived for just over a decade. I think they enjoyed Mahler's 5th the most. I tend more to number 6 myself, but who am I to judge.:wave:


Ah - I don't have fish, I have a parrot - and cleaning her cage tends to be a very noisy undertaking. Also, I have to have her out of her cage and cuddle her to stop her squawking along with the music.

I've still only got round to the first three - 1 is my favourite so far, I think. The parrot hasn't expressed a preference ...


----------



## Joe B

Owllistening said:


> Ah - I don't have fish, I have a parrot - and cleaning her cage tends to be a very noisy undertaking. Also, I have to have her out of her cage and cuddle her to stop her squawking along with the music.
> 
> I've still only got round to the first three - 1 is my favourite so far, I think. The parrot hasn't expressed a preference ...


Once you work your way up to Symphonies 5 & 6 your parrot will no doubt voice her opinion. In the mean time, I've known several African Grey's who would jam out to Little Feat at any opportunity. It won't stop her squawking, but she may enjoy herself.


----------



## starthrower

Barber
Carter
Villa-Lobos, etc...


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## CDs

*Rachmaninov Symphonies #1-3
Andre Previn*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Judith

Just ordered 
Murray Perahia
Plays Handel and Scarlatti.

Had a talk at our music society about Handel and realised to my shame there was nothing in my "music library" (my name for collection. Sounds better lol) and not familiar with Scarlatti. 

Heard Perahia on radio and was impressed!


----------



## bharbeke

If you like what you hear there, try his Bach French Suites or Mozart Piano Concertos.


----------



## starthrower

Bought this for my wife.


----------



## Guest

I know nothing about the composer but I think it will give me a good time.

Michael Torke
The yellow pages; slate; adjustable wrench; vanada; rust

Torke, piano;
Pugliese, xylofoon;
Schall, marimba;
double edge pianoduo
Nagano and Miller, directed by


----------



## Taplow

Picked this up for a fraction of the ridiculous price it's fetching on the second hand market currently:










A nice companion to my box set of Haebler Mozart sonatas that I've treasured for years.


----------



## Taplow

eljr said:


>


What are these? Mini-discs?


----------



## Taplow

And also some bargain boxes:


























It's symphony time!


----------



## philoctetes

The Beginning of The End as they knew it...


----------



## philoctetes

I dreamed up a perfect Munch box and there it was...


----------



## Taplow

Schubert Symphonies - Claudio Abbado and the COE

My fourth complete Schubert cycle. Original packaging.


----------



## jegreenwood

Particularly excited about the Herreweghe.


----------



## Taplow

Reiner Conducts Strauss

I've had a couple of individual discs from this set on my wishlist for a while. But when I saw this set practically brand new for the price of just one CD, I couldn't resist!


----------



## hpowders

Mozart Complete Piano Sonatas & Variations as performed on fortepiano by Ronald Brautigam

Dumbest cover I've ever seen-so bright, I need sunglasses. Also who's the jackass who decided to cut off the M and T in "Mozart"?

The sacrifices I have to make for love of music.


----------



## Ralphus

All of Hanssler's Koechlin releases in 2 7CD boxes. I've become a huge fan since getting to know his Etudes for Saxophone. Believe it or not, I'd never heard the Durufle Requiem before obtaining this disc! It's beautiful.


----------



## Ralphus

I needed a Vaughan Williams set to supplement the Boult (which I don't really care for). My preference is for the darker or more "experimental" VW symphonies: 4, 6, 7, 8 & 9. Previn does these well. The sound quality is mixed, though. Good headphones and DAC/Amp improve things. I had never heard the 2 Piano Concerto before. Butterworth is a composer I've been curious about for a long time. This is a beautiful disc!


----------



## Ralphus

There have been a spate of saxophone transcription discs recently (including the Alliage Quintet). The Berlage disc is spectacularly well recorded and the arrangements work surprisingly well, but I feel that the performances are a little 'safe'. The Handel is for quintet (2 sopranos, alto, tenor, baritone: an unusual makeup) and organ.


----------



## Ralphus

A wonderful new Mozart Bassoon Concerto from Sergio Azzolini. Ax does Brahms with Kavakos and Ma: I've been a bit disappointed with Kavakos' recent releases but decided to give this a go. I haven't listenened to the Schubert completion yet. I was just curious. Deutsche Harmonia Mundi have released an excellent series of discs with L'Arte del Mondo of symphonies by obscure classical era composers. Sperger and Sterkel were released previously. The Sterkel is particularly interesting. I don't know the symphonies of Weinberg so I thought I'd try this new Warner release (I need another Prokofiev 5 like a hole in my head: Tennstedt Live remains my favourite [Hanssler profil]).


----------



## Tristan

Just got back from a record sale this morning. Here's my haul:










(The second up from the bottom is a recording of Haydn's late symphonies).


----------



## Rambler

Another batch of CD's arrived in the post this lunch time:






















*William Alwyn: Mirages, Divertimento, Naiades; Fantasy Waltzes and Sonata Alla Toccata* on Lyrita
A two CD set including a song cycle (Benjamin Luxon soloist), a solo flute work, a work for flute and harp, and then some solo piano music. A relatively conservative English composer, with music from 1939 to 1971 featured. He was a skilled flautist and set his own poems to music. He could paint too - self portrait on the cover!
*Liszt, Schumann and Chopin piano music* Played bt Nicholas Angelich on Erato. The disc is entitled 'Dedication' - consisting of Liszt's Piano Sonata dedicated to Schumann, Schumann's Kreisleriana dedicated to Chopin and Chopin Etudes Op,10 No10 and 12 dedicated to Liszt

*Bax The Symphonies* Boxed set of the symphonies performed by the BBC Philharmonic conducted by Vernon Handley on Chandos. I'm yet to be fully persuaded by Bax as a symphonist - but I'm not familiar with all of them. My current view (before I hear these discs) is that I prefer Bax's tone poems to his symphonies. Perhaps I'll revise my opinion?


----------



## DavidA

Chopin Piano concerto 1 / Pollini 

Copeland Orchestral music / Bernstein


----------



## Nocture In Blue

Lulu - Boulez


----------



## hpowders

Haydn London Piano Sonatas; Sylvia Berry, Broadwood fortepiano

Haydn 13 assorted Piano Sonatas amd 3 Piano Concertos; Emanuel Ax, modern piano.


----------



## Pugg

Quatuor Modigliani: Intuition

Quatuor Modigliani

Arriaga: String Quartet No. 3
Mozart: String Quartet No. 6 in B flat major, K159
Schubert: String Quartet No. 4 in C major, D46


----------



## Guest

The complete recordings of Klaus Tennstedt (boxed set) and the Complete Piano Sonatas of Beethoven played by Stephen Kovacevich (boxed set).


----------



## eljr




----------



## Taplow

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> The complete recordings of Klaus Tennstedt (boxed set) and the Complete Piano Sonatas of Beethoven played by Stephen Kovacevich (boxed set).


Sounds like you have a lot of great listening ahead of you.


----------



## Taplow

My latest used CD store haul:


----------



## Taplow

And three more:
























I guess I'd better fire up the CD player!


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> Quatuor Modigliani: Intuition
> 
> Quatuor Modigliani
> 
> Arriaga: String Quartet No. 3
> Mozart: String Quartet No. 6 in B flat major, K159
> Schubert: String Quartet No. 4 in C major, D46


That cover. The program looks interesting though


----------



## Pugg

Marinera said:


> That cover. The program looks interesting though


Their playing is stunning though, clips / pieces on You Tube.


----------



## eljr

BLu-Ray










--------------------------

SACD


----------



## eljr

Redbook CD




























------------------------

Flac Download


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


>


I'm sure I've seen this cover before, but can't remember where. Label? Artists?


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> I'm sure I've seen this cover before, but can't remember where. Label? Artists?


Christmas Music: A Collection of Christian Christmas Songs and Catholic Hymns
Musica Sacra

Label is also listed as Musica Sacra.

On one hand it is suggested that this is a CD-R yet it is listed as a CD.

So basically I do not know what it is I bought. Is this the same Musica Sacra from Eternal Reflections: Choral Works by Robert Patterson and Messages to Myself or not?

It is not listed in AllMusic or Discogs in the Musica Sacra Discography.

So I took a chance as it was not very expensive. Maybe I'll know more Wednesday when the disc arrives.


----------



## millionrainbows

Shostakovich String Quartets; Pacifica Quartet (8-CD/Cedille). It's 8 discs because it has a few other Russian quartets included, such as Prokofiev. I found this new, still sealed, for $21 and could not pass it up. It has great graphics, notes, and sound.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra:


----------



## Taplow

Seeing Johnnie Burgess's post, I am reminded that I also recently invested in this, which I saw on eBay:


----------



## Judith

Just ordered

Tchaikovsky The Seasons Olli Mustonen. Also has Rachmaninov Piano Sonata No 1.

Wanted another recording of this as the only one I have is Lang Lang. Did ask for recommendations and searched through Amazon and found this one. Chose Mustonen as a bit familiar with him as he accompanies Joshua Bell and Steven Isserlis. He's on some of the recordings that I have. Quite impressed.

Schubert Piano Sonatas
Stephen Hough

Got a set of Schubert symphonies and some quartets but not much in the sonata department. Hough is the obvious choice for me as he is one of my favourite pianists.


----------



## cougarjuno

Myaskovsky symphonies #23 and 24 on Alto


----------



## eljr

..........


----------



## eljr




----------



## Judith

Was in Harrogate yesterday and called in to HMV and bought
Berlioz
Symphonie Fantastique

London Philharmonic Orchestra 
Zubin Mehta

Has Roman Carnival and Overture to Béatrice and Bénédict on the same album

The something appropriate for Bonfire Night
Handel
Water Music with Music for the Royal Fireworks

London Classical Players
Roger Norrington

Both on Warner Classics Label


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

I decided I needed another Beethoven complete symphony cycle:

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Ingeborg Wenglor, Hans-Joachim Rotzsch, Theo Adam, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Ursula Zollenkopf & Franz Konwitschny


----------



## Taplow

This arrived today. Near-pristine condition.

Bruno Walter: Columbia Symphony Orchestra
The Complete Beethoven Symphonies


----------



## Granate

After today's feat (See CF).... I needed a reward I guess?

40€ alltogether. I could have chosen or the Solti or the Barenboim cycles with Chicago, or even my long-seeked Celibidache WC even for less price.

*Jochum DG* is one of my top 5 Bruckner cycles. Daring, exciting in almost all efforts, and with excellent sound unlike Karajan on DG.

Because I didn't like a lot any of the Jochum No.6, and I'm kinda collecting Wiener Philharmoniker Bruckner symphonies (Böhm No.7, No.8; Giulini No.9); *Stein No.6* could be the next with a recording that I quite liked back in my first Bruckner challenge (8th favourite recording). I think I could have bought one of my favourite No.6s: Skrowaczewski RSOS, but probably coherence wins...

Of the Decca Wiener Philharmoniker bundle for Bruckner symphonies, both Stein No.6 and Mehta No.9 ended very high in my challenge, even counting the two Böhms. No matter how many times I try them, they always bore me. Also, who needs Mehta No.9 owning Giulini already?

So many things in the basket... I could have spent 6€ more and buy the Mozart Operas box by JEG. But isn't it too much for these three months?


----------



## Pugg

> So many things in the basket... I could have spent 6€ more and buy the Mozart Operas box by JEG. But isn't it too much for these three months?


As long as the bank approves........


----------



## eljr




----------



## hpowders

Thanks to a timely inheritance check, I just ordered Haydn's complete solo keyboard music with Ronald Brautigam on fortepiano; also, assorted Haydn keyboard sonatas on modern piano with Andras Schiff and also, Markus Becker, plus the last recording of Nikolaus Harnoncourt, which happened to be a live performance of Beethoven's Missa Solemnis, done a few months before his death.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Newly discovered (for me) symphonic works:


----------



## Taplow

Vivaldi - Juditha Triumphans
Diego Fasolis: I Barocchisti, Coro della Radio svizzera

Finally managed to track down a very rare physical copy. Why would they make a CD so hard to obtain?


----------



## Eramire156

*In the mail today...*

Two CDs from *Toccata Classics*

















*Toccata *is having a sale on their older catalog so I just ordered


----------



## laurie

Just hit the "buy" button on these discs ... thanks (mostly) to Joe B!


----------



## Taplow

And for the 1000th item in my collection:










Kondrashin - Shostakovich
What more to say?


----------



## calvinpv

In light of the TC Top Electronic Music thread that I've been participating in, I just bought 8 albums of contemporary music (and absolutely destroyed my wallet). One is Francois Bayle's Erosphère; another is Toru Takemitsu's In an Autumn Garden:








View attachment 99246


I also purchased six albums of the Donaueschinger Musiktage: 1996, 1997, 1998, 2001, 2003, 2012. I got a piece or two of the following composers:

Peter Ablinger
Marc André
Louis Andriessen
Malin Bång
Franck Bedrossian
Luciano Berio
Antoine Beuger
Pierre Boulez
María Cecilia Villanueva
James Clarke
James Dillon
Dror Feiler
Silvia Fómina
Beat Furrer
Clemens Gadenstätter
Bernhard Gander
Georg Friedrich Haas
Arnulf Hermann
Toshio Hosokawa
Klaus Huber
Nicolaus A. Huber
Guus Janssen
Pierre Jodlowski
Mauricio Kagel
Georg Katzer
Johannes Kreidler
György Kurtág
Hanspeter Kyburz
György Ligeti
Benedict Mason
Wolfgang Mitterer
Isabel Mundry
Sergej Newski
Helmut Oehring/Iris ter Schiphorst
Younghi Pagh-Paan
Yoav Pasovsky
Brice Pauset
Robert HP Platz
Enno Poppe
Stefan Prins
Rolf Riehm
Wolfgang Rihm
Frederic Rzewski
Klaus Schedl
Dieter Schnebel
Martin Smolka
Manfred Stahnke
Günter Steinke
James Tenney
Michel van der Aa
Jörg Widmann
Christian Wolff
Iannis Xenakis
Fredrik Zeller


----------



## Pugg

​
Edda Moser - Complete Lieder & Arias (Electrola Collection) Box set
For €11.00 shipped.....bargain.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

James Levine conducts Mahler:


----------



## cougarjuno

Clara Schumann complete piano works CPO


----------



## Owllistening

I was quite surprised lately to realise I didn't have any Chopin CDs - I know I have some vinyl somewhere but I haven't had a turntable set up for years. So I went the whole hog and bought this:


----------



## Pugg

> I can't figure out why the image won't show; I can't figure out how one deletes a post on TalkClassical; I AM GETTING VERY ANNOYED!


You cant, you can edit it within a time limit otherwise ask the mods.


----------



## Owllistening

Pugg said:


> You cant, you can edit it within a time limit otherwise ask the mods.


Figured it out - I'd forgotten about putting in 'img' and '/img'. I'm surprised to find that one can't delete a post, though.


----------



## Guest

Owllistening said:


> Figured it out - I'd forgotten about putting in 'img' and '/img'. I'm surprised to find that one can't delete a post, though.


Within a time limit you can delete a post.It is not possible to delete a post of more than a day old.


----------



## Granate

Johnnie Burgess said:


> James Levine conducts Mahler:


Very good purchase. One of the often overlooked Mahler boxes. As good as Bernstein Sony, with the same sheer engineering, but more interesting to listen to. Also, consistent.


----------



## deprofundis

I just purchased this mmorning as soon as i woke up a suprise cd, i did not listen to it, i took chance it look rad motetti of italian renaissance called: *Giovanni Groce\ motetti & sacred cantiones,* it still seal and rap i can wait to heard this.

:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

^ I have that Levine set. Very nice. After last night's NYPO van Zweden Mahler 5, I couldn't resist this:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphonies 6, 8, 9: Walter Weller, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra:


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Judith

Just ordered 

Stravinsky 

Performed by 

CBSO
Simon Rattle with Peter Donohoe on piano

The Rite of Spring
Petrushka 
The Firebird
Apollo

on Warner Classics label.


Saw Firebird suite performed by local orchestra last night, was impressed, and saw Peter Donohoe live recently.


----------



## Guest

After years of searching at last.........
So difficult to find ,the Organ Works of Demessieux played bu Stephen Tharp.
I am very happy :angel:


----------



## gardibolt

The Furtwängler box from Audite using the original RIAS tapes rather than bootleg off-the-air recordings for the first time. Really excited to see/hear what improvement there is on these great performances.


----------



## Granate

gardibolt said:


> The Furtwängler box from Audite using the original RIAS tapes rather than bootleg off-the-air recordings for the first time. Really excited to see/hear what improvement there is on these great performances.


A Live Bruckner No.8 to die for. This and the Knappertsbusch set are historic documents.


----------



## SixFootScowl

A trip to Dearborn Music for the new Bob Dylan set, but could not resist some more classical too:


----------



## JeffD

I just got STING - Songs from the Labyrinth

Its music of John Dowland performed by Sting, and Edin Karamazov on lute.

Very nice. I have heard other versions of some of these songs, played so academically that all the music was drained out of them.


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile

I don't often buy recorded music any more due to deteriorated hearing. In fact early this year my ears had reached the point where I assumed I would never purchase recorded music again. Yet I still hear many performances, especially those requiring few forces, well enough to enjoy. I listen almost exclusively at YouTube, despite possessing a considerable physical disc library. For a couple of years I've been returning to this Nathalie Stutzmann performance of Schubert's "Death and the Maiden." It intrigued me so much I eventually tracked down its source, a three disc set of Schubert song cycles plus some standalone songs. One thing led to another until I ordered the set off Amazon not long ago. It's VERY nice, especially the earliest of the three included cycles, "Die schone Mullerin." (Personal opinion, of course.)


----------



## Pugg

JeffD said:


> I just got STING - Songs from the Labyrinth
> 
> Its music of John Dowland performed by Sting, and Edin Karamazov on lute.
> 
> Very nice. I have heard other versions of some of these songs, played so academically that all the music was drained out of them.


Try this one, clips on site.

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/7978523--edin-karamazov-the-lute-is-a-song


----------



## Pugg

Renee Fleming and Christian Thielemann in Concert

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Vienna Philharmonic, Staatskapelle Dresden, Christian Thielemann

Out December 29th


----------



## Granate

How different is that new release to this 2012 DVD?


----------



## Pugg

^^^
More Strauss songs as far as I could see.


----------



## Taplow

Three for two deal at Saturn this week:


----------



## Alfacharger

Another classic score by John Williams..


----------



## Josquin13

My latest order--trying something new:









I've been meaning to explore the music of composer Edmund Rubbra for some time now. This is the first recording I've bought, having read positive comments on Rubbra's 3rd Violin Sonata in one of the British rags. (I additionally caught a rare price break on this OOP CD). I've liked the violin playing of Krysia Osostowicz in the past, with the Domus piano quartet.


----------



## Rambler

*Bach: St. Matthew Passion* Berlin Philharmonic, Sir Simon Rattle








Just arrived today in the mail. It's on BluRay, but also includes 2 DVD's with the same content. I'm not convinced of the benefit of having both formats in the same package though. Apparently it's a hardback luxury edition.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

David Zinman: Great Symphonies. The Zurich Years 1995 -2014:


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Now that I have a job, it is more easy to me to buy CDs.

My latest purchases:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler Symphony 5: Sir John Barbirolli:


----------



## Art Rock

One of the amazing bargains from JPC (3 euro) - lovely to hear DFD in early recordings of these Mahler song cycles (1954/1955).


----------



## senza sordino

I haven't bought anything new for several months. I did buy some used CDs last summer, but nothing new for a while. And my parents gave me a $100 Visa card for my birthday, which has just passed.

Britten Cello Symphony and Death in Venice Suite









Dvorak Piano Quintet no 2, String Quintet 









Coleridge Taylor Concerto, Delius Suite, Haydn Wood Concerto


----------



## senza sordino

Three more
RVW Phantasy Quintet, String Quartets 









Tippett Symphony no 4, Fantasia Concertante on a theme of Corelli, Fantasia on a theme of Handel









Harris Symphonies 3&4


----------



## cougarjuno

Ligeti Concertos conducted by Boulez (DG)


----------



## Pugg

senza sordino said:


> I haven't bought anything new for several months. I did buy some used CDs last summer, but nothing new for a while. And my parents gave me a $100 Visa card for my birthday, which has just passed.
> 
> Dvorak Piano Quintet no 2, String Quintet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


This one is so stunning, 99% perfect.


----------



## Judith

Thanks to Pugg just ordered

Bruckner Symphony no 9
Riccardo Muti
Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Getting to know this symphony a bit and have the set by Riccardo Chailly and Royal Concertgebouw orchestra but am addicted to Muti. A wonderful conductor and now wondering what the powerful third movement will be like!!!


----------



## Tallisman

Judith said:


> Thanks to Pugg just ordered
> 
> Bruckner Symphony no 9
> Riccardo Muti
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Getting to know this symphony a bit and have the set by Riccardo Chailly and Royal Concertgebouw orchestra but am addicted to Muti. A wonderful conductor and now wondering what the powerful third movement will be like!!!


I just bought and am addicted to Karajan's recording of Bruckner's 9th. It might be Bruckner's best achievement... maybe...? I think it benefits from not having a classic Brucknerian chaotic finale. The climax is in the middle with that thrilling, hellish scherzo, which makes the final adagio that much more satisfying.


----------



## DavidA

Schubert Symphony 9

BBC SO / Boult

What a great (and often underrated) conductor Boult was! This is a great performance.


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Thanks to Pugg just ordered
> 
> Bruckner Symphony no 9
> Riccardo Muti
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Getting to know this symphony a bit and have the set by Riccardo Chailly and Royal Concertgebouw orchestra but am addicted to Muti. A wonderful conductor and now wondering what the powerful third movement will be like!!!


Judith: *Muti is conducting the V.P on New Years Day 2018 *


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> Judith: *Muti is conducting the V.P on New Years Day 2018 *


I know that. Will be watching on TV. Looking forward. 
Also recently come to love VPO as following one of their violinists on Twitter. ( Follows me too)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

English Symphonies collection:


----------



## Pugg

Present from last night.


----------



## Pugg

​
Must have for all vinyl collectors.


----------



## cougarjuno

Dyson: The Canterbury Pilgrims -- Hickox and London Symphony (Chandos)


----------



## Guest

My last


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven complete symphonies: Wilhelm Furtwängler:


----------



## Pugg

Brahms & Schumann - Chamber Music with Piano


----------



## Judith

Just ordered a Schumann symphony set to "die for"

Schumann
The Four Symphonies with
Manfred Overture
Genoveva Overture

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta


This will be my third set but was looking for the Manfred Overture as became fascinated by the story of Manfred after listening to Tchaikovsky Manfred Symphony and what better than this one.

The other two that I already have are:-

ASMF Neville Marriner
Orchestre Révolutionaire et Romantique John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vivaldi: Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione, L'estro armonico, La Stravaganza, Concerti con molti strumenti 1&2 Concerti con titoli, Concerti per viola d'amore by Fabio Biondi and Europa Galante:


----------



## DavidA

Schubert Complete Symphonies / Abbado


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Luigi Boccherini:

Boccherini: String Quintets, Op. 10, 11 & 13
Enrico Casazza & La Magnifica Comunità

mp3


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Great Cello Concertos:










Beethoven symphonies:


----------



## Granate

After more than 1 month from the purchase, my Bruckner Jochum set (DG) has arrived. It was sent from the UK alledgedly, but it could have been sent from planet Mars with that lapse.
It's even more compact than I could imagine, in a glossy box with pictures and oldstyle typography that looks much better in phisical than digital. The CD sleeves are more solid than they look on scans. Also, a thick multi-language booklet.

My Wagner Bayreuth canon purchase should be alltogether to avoid such impatience.


----------



## Pugg

On sale at Opera Rara, found them even cheaper.:angel:


----------



## LP collector

Pugg said:


> ​
> Must have for all vinyl collectors.


Agreed. Deep pockets required but worth every penny.


----------



## Star

Picked it up for a Christmas listen!


----------



## Star

Pugg said:


> ​
> Must have for all vinyl collectors.


Must confess I was glad when I swapped vinyl for CD as it's so much trouble.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart: Horn Concertos Nos. 1-4; Quintet K452 Dennis Brain: Mp3


----------



## Granate

Bravo, though the remastered edition has even more interesting performances:


----------



## Rambler

In the post today:


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some Beethoven, and a close contemporary.


----------



## Pugg

Robert Gamble said:


> Some Beethoven, and a close contemporary.
> 
> View attachment 100036


This is a great set, enjoy!!!!


----------



## Judith

Was in Leeds and bought

Endellion String Quartet
Beethoven complete String Quartets box set

Saw this wonderful Quartet live recently and got a CD autographed by all of them!


----------



## Guest

*Music between Sweelinck and Bach*










*My first Gretry*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vivaldi: Twelve Concertos, Op. 8 Includes the First Ever Recording of the Four Seasons


----------



## Blancrocher

Cosi fan tutte (Ivan Fischer)

My favorite film version


----------



## Pugg

Star said:


> Must confess I was glad when I swapped vinyl for CD as it's so much trouble.


I do collect vinyls still, new and used. :angel:
The book is more for the history though.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Charles Ives: The four symphonies, vinyl:


----------



## Guest

A nice present to myself I think


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

British Orchestral Collection:


----------



## Sonata

I built up my Bruckner collection yesterday, which was previously limited to the Gunter Wand set

*Eugene Jochum*: symphonies 1-9









*Herbert Von Karajan*: Symphonies 7&8

















More to come on the next post


----------



## Sonata

*Simone Young*: Bruckner 3









*Carlo Maria Guilini*: Bruckner 9


----------



## Pugg

​
Brahms: Cello Sonatas & Hungarian Dances

Alexandre Tharaud (piano) & Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)


----------



## Sonata

I figured I'd round out my Bruckner, as I did not have the Study symphonies


----------



## senza sordino

I've been on a spending spree. 
British Guitar Music

















Britten War Requiem 









Rebecca Clarke Viola Sonata and other selections


----------



## senza sordino

And three more. This will be my final purchase for a while

Dvorak Sonata in F for violin and piano, four romantic pieces for violin and piano; Suk four romantic pieces for violin and piano; Janacek Sonata for violin and piano









Dvorak and Tchaikovsky Serenade for Strings, Grieg Holberg Suite









Syzmanowski and Karłowicz Violin Concertos


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Judith

Was in a CD store today and bought

Dvorak Slavonic Dances opus 46 & 72
Nikolaus Harnoncourt 
Chamber Orchestra of Europe

Wanted opus 46 for a while so pleased I spotted it

Rachmaninov Preludes and Piano Sonatas 
Simon Trpceski
Familiar with this pianist as he sometimes performs with RLPO.

Both on Warner Classics with "His Masters Voice" logo on front (dog with gramophone)


----------



## Judith

Just pre-ordered

Debussy Piano Music
Stephen Hough

Saw him perform the music from this album live last year and so pleased the pieces have been recorded.

Looking forward to its arrival next week!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Karajan: Symphony Edition:


----------



## Pugg




----------



## LezLee

Just ordered 2 DVDs from Naxos at only *£5.00* with free delivery!

Still Life At The Penguin Café
Michael Nyman - Make It Louder Please

https://naxosdirect.co.uk/campaigns/boxing-day-sale-3031

Lots of operas available, though they won't be top notch singers.

Is there a thread for bargain offers anywhere?


----------



## Granate

Ridiculous Bargains, CDs and MP3


----------



## LezLee

Thank you, I thought I’d seen one somewhere.


----------



## Guest

Judith said:


> Just pre-ordered
> 
> Debussy Piano Music
> Stephen Hough
> 
> Saw him perform the music from this album live last year and so pleased the pieces have been recorded.
> 
> Looking forward to its arrival next week!


Going to see him in February.


----------



## Rach Man

There was a thread on talkclassical that asked if following talkclassical took a hit out of your wallet. I must say that over the last few months, suggestions and comments had me buying a few items. I do look for used CDs, though, on Amazon and eBay, and I usually find good deals.

Here are some of the sets that I bought recently. I bought these mostly from the recommendations on talkclassical.


----------



## Rach Man

Here are some of the single disc CDs that I bought recently,























plus this set that I just received today.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: 3 opera dvds (Royal Opera)


----------



## Kivimees

I recently bought a box set of Mahler symphonies, but I won't identify it by posting a picture of it until I'm assured I'm not violating the TofS.


----------



## Pugg

​
:angel:


----------



## Judith

dogen said:


> Going to see him in February.


Seen him twice. In a concert and recital. Amazing experience live. Managed to meet him after the recital and he was really nice.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Charles Ives: Bernstein Century: Ives - The Unanswered Question: Leonard Bernstein,










mp3


----------



## Taplow

Beethoven: Clarinet Trio, Septet
Nash Ensemble

Bought for the septet. Only just recently added to my wishlist, and found it in a second hand store today. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Oakey

*Opera, Bach and Haydn*




























Four nice additions on CD.


----------



## Judith

Thank you for any recommendations to this symphony but found for Sibelius 7th 

Neeme Jarvi
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra 

Have a Khachaturian album that he conducted and was impressed so don't think he'll let me down on this one!


----------



## Sonata

Blancrocher said:


> Mozart: 3 opera dvds (Royal Opera)


Nice! that's been on my wish list forever

For me, the latest Jonas Kaufmann album:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn: The Complete String Quartets Played on Period Instruments CD










mp3 but not from amazon for a great price for this set.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Fritz Kobus said:


>


So you have bought 2 Handel Messiahs in the last two days, which do you like?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Johnnie Burgess said:


> So you have bought 2 Handel Messiahs in the last two days, which do you like?


I am not sure. This one was on a whim after Pugg posted listening to it. I have Richter's sung-in-German set and so thought this would be nice and I like the singers on this, but frankly, I only listened very briefly to the four voice types in the clips. This one and the Solti set are said to be sung more operatically, which could be interesting. Other than that, I really like the Pearlman Messiah set.


----------



## Blancrocher

Gubaidulina: Stimmen...Verstummen; Stufen (Rozhdestvensky); Viola Concerto, with Kancheli's Styx (Bashmet/Gergiev)


----------



## laurie

I stumbled across this set (on eBay) while looking for discs to fill out my Barber & Copland collections,
& could_ not _pass it up ~ The *American Symphonies Collection*, on Naxos .
















A great selection of symphonies, from 20 American composers. 
(it's safe to click on; I don't know how to post it larger )

There are 25 ~ _*25 !*_ ~ discs in this box, & I got it for $38 bucks (shipped!) 
Score!!


----------



## Taplow

Rachmaninov: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 19
Heinrich Schiff, Elisabeth Leonskaja

A stunning rendition of the Rach. cello sonata. The best I've found in all my listening.


----------



## laurie

I recently realized that I had only _one_ *Respighi* CD (an excellent Pines of Rome by Reiner/Chicago S.O.), 
so I did a little shopping ....



























There ~ fixed it!


----------



## Taplow

laurie said:


> I recently realized that I had only _one_ *Respighi* CD (an excellent Pines of Rome by Reiner/Chicago S.O.),
> so I did a little shopping ....


I have some Respighi on my wishlist, too. I've made a new year's resolution to make some headway into that list this year.


----------



## Taplow

It's 2018, and I am in a buying mood! Today's haul:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

Fritz Kobus said:


>


Now you making me curious.............................


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Now you making me curious.............................


I bought the Solti Messiah which has the wonderful contralto voice of Anne Gjevang. Searching her name led me to a Rheingold DVD purchase (she is Erda), the Nielsen Saul & David opera (she is the witch, short part, but the opera looks great anyway), and this one, which is very musically beautiful, and along with Nielsen is something different than my normal fare. Still itching for that sung-in-German Boris Godunov too, just want to verify the holy fool is in it and hear how he sounds in German.


----------



## Art Rock

Arrived in the mail this morning (4 CD box).


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## laurie

Taplow said:


> I have some Respighi on my wishlist, too. I've made a new year's resolution to make some headway into that list this year.


Taplow, this is the Respighi recording that I've enjoyed for years ~ Fritz Reiner & the Chicago S.O. ~ 
& I enthusiastically recommend it; this _*Pines*_ is fantastic! ( & a very good _*La Mer *_as a bonus)


----------



## cougarjuno




----------



## SixFootScowl

Had to grab this for Huguette Tourangeau's contralto part.


----------



## Pugg

laurie said:


> Taplow, this is the Respighi recording that I've enjoyed for years ~ Fritz Reiner & the Chicago S.O. ~
> & I enthusiastically recommend it; this _*Pines*_ is fantastic! ( & a very good _*La Mer *_as a bonus)
> 
> View attachment 100590


For what's it worth, I agree, however I love the Muti recording the most, keeps one at the edge of his seat.


----------



## Taplow

laurie said:


> Taplow, this is the Respighi recording that I've enjoyed for years ~ Fritz Reiner & the Chicago S.O. ~
> & I enthusiastically recommend it; this _*Pines*_ is fantastic! ( & a very good _*La Mer *_as a bonus)
> 
> View attachment 100590


Yes, that is the one Respighi CD that I have also owned for some time. I don't know if there is a better one for the _Pines_ and _Fountains_. On my wishlist for this year are some _Ancient Airs and Dances_.


----------



## Judith

Just ordered

Brahms Sonata no 3 & Four Ballades

Stephen Hough

Sounds like a lovely combination. One of my favourite composers and one of my favourite pianists. Looking forward to listening to it!


----------



## Blancrocher

Monteverdi: L'Orfeo (DVD; Savall)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Johnnie Burgess said:


> So you have bought 2 Handel Messiahs in the last two days, which do you like?


The Solti Messiah set arrived the other day and I have listened to it several times and love it. That contralto is great.


----------



## Pugg

​I couldn't resist, so I pre ordered this. :angel:
Vinyl .


----------



## Guest

Hindemith
Complete String Quartets
Amar Quartet


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Taplow

Who's afraid of Hugo Wolf?










*Wolf*: Lieder
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Gerald Moore


----------



## Guest

Harvey and Harvey


----------



## Guest

Taplow said:


> Who's afraid of Hugo Wolf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wolf*: Lieder
> Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Gerald Moore


This is a realy fine set:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Couldn't resist. Is on sale at Presto Classical right now too. See contents listed on back of box.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Currently on sale at PrestoClassical for $6.31 + shipping.


----------



## Guest

Harvey









closely followed by Harvey


----------



## SixFootScowl

larger image here


----------



## Pugg

Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3 / Sudbin, Oramo, BBC Symphony Orchestra

:angel:


----------



## Granate

The fact I'm listening to Wagner insanely doesn't mean I don't remember the other great opera composer. With the 40€ they gave me on Christmas (January 6th), I took advantage of the accidental Prime subscription and purchased my favourite Verdi Operas in my favourite stereo versions:
























And then I thought, Oh no! I forgot Gardelli's _Nabucco_! I think I have _Il Trovatore_ and _La Traviata_ covered by Maria Callas.


----------



## DavidA

Granate said:


> The fact I'm listening to Wagner insanely doesn't mean I don't remember the other great opera composer. With the 40€ they gave me on Christmas (January 6th), I took advantage of the accidental Prime subscription and purchased my favourite Verdi Operas in my favourite stereo versions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I thought, Oh no! I forgot Gardelli's _Nabucco_! I think I have _Il Trovatore_ and _La Traviata_ covered by Maria Callas.


Glad you're choosing the better part!


----------



## Taplow

Some Maxim Vengerov:


----------



## Barbebleu

Alexei Lubimov - Works by C.P.E. Bach. 
Boulez, Polgár, Norman - Bartok, Duke Bluebeard's Castle
Maria Tipo - Bach, Six Partitas


----------



## Boothvoice

A post holiday binge buying spree...pigging out on Hogwood thanks to the Presto box set sale....picked up his complete Beethoven symphony box....his 22 cd Handel box....the 32 cd box of Haydn symphonies (incomplete but wow)....20 cd box of his Bach...and his 20 cd Vivaldi set.....RIP Christopher...thanks for all the great music!


----------



## Tristan

I just purchased this box set of Tchaikovsky's ballets conducted by Andre Previn:









Here's where this set gets interesting: I already have Previn's recording of Sleeping Beauty on a 2-disc EMI set, but it is incomplete. Nos. 27 (Pas berrichon) and 29 (Sarabande) are omitted, presumably to allow the recording to fit on 2 CDs. This recording claims that Previn's Sleeping Beauty is complete "for the first time" and the track listing includes the _Pas berrichon_ and _Sarabande_. So this is pretty awesome  There are so few complete recordings of Sleeping Beauty out there (I've often pointed out it is the longest work of non-operatic music and it seems to be true).

I also picked up this set of Vaughan Williams' complete symphonies:









This is the last set of symphonies by a major composer that I had yet to buy so I'm looking forward to listening to it (I've heard his 5th many times and heard the 4th, 6th, and 8th on vinyl, but never had a complete set).


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Found this for a song online - can't wait to start diving into it tomorrow.


----------



## Gentlementalman

Heard these online and loved it...picked up a copy earlier today

Schubert: Complete works for violin and piano









Alessandrinis Brandenburg Concertos


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Eugen Jochum: The complete EMI recordings: 20 cd's










Beethoven: Symphony No.9 (Ode To Freedom - Bernstein in Berlin): Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks & Leonard Bernstein


----------



## SixFootScowl

SOUND SAMPLES HERE: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B017YDJH4K/


----------



## Pugg

​Near mint , more then 60 LP'S
€35.00


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​Near mint , more then 60 LP'S
> €35.00


That's what I call a bargain,congratulations,is your wife also happy ?:lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> ​Near mint , more then 60 LP'S
> €35.00


If you went for the set in CDs I think it costs $2000. Here is where LP is a big advantage.


----------



## Pugg

Fritz Kobus said:


> If you went for the set in CDs I think it costs $2000. Here is where LP is a big advantage.


I was looking for this for quit a while, so I am very happy.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> I was looking for this for quit a while, so I am very happy.


I only have the Fidelio/Leonore set and it is Bernstein's Fidelio with Janowitz and Gardiner's mixture of 1805/1806 plus other revisions Leonore, which has a great booklet charting the differences between Gardiner's version and Beethoven's three versions.


----------



## agoukass

I purchased these two sets earlier this month. Berman's Rachmaninoff and Prokofiev recordings have been in heavy rotation since they got here and the Richter set is full of treasures. 

Lazar Berman: Complete Deutsche Grammophon Recordings.

Sviatoslav Richter: The Complete RCA and Columbia Album Collection (includes his 1960 Carnegie Hall recitals and the legendary Brahms Second Piano Concerto with Leinsdorf and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra).


----------



## JohnD

Pugg said:


> ​Near mint , more then 60 LP'S
> €35.00


Very cool! Just don't get a hernia trying to lift the whole set at once! ;-)


----------



## Pugg

JohnD said:


> Very cool! Just don't get a hernia trying to lift the whole set at once! ;-)


The same reply when I brought it home. :lol:


----------



## JohnD

Pugg said:


> The same reply when I brought it home. :lol:


That's funny! :lol:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven complete symphonies: Christopher Hogwood, The Academy of Ancient Music:


----------



## Art Rock

These arrived last Monday. Listening to the Faure right now. The Requiem is one of my all-time favourites, but this piano transcription is mind blowing.


----------



## Pugg

Art Rock said:


> View attachment 101091
> 
> 
> These arrived last Monday. Listening to the Faure right now. The Requiem is one of my all-time favourites, but this piano transcription is mind blowing.


Oh dear, I see the free shipping is still popular, rightfully so, my package arriving today.


----------



## Pugg

​
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...hilips-american-decca-recordings/hnum/8021455


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Judith

Just purchased today
Mahler
Complete Symphonies
Klaus Tennstedt

Sibelius
Complete Symphonies & Orchestral Works
Halle Orchestra
Sir John Barbirolli

Wanted another set of both these works as have them both conducted by Simon Rattle. Although he is not bad, why do I get the feeling there is something missing when listening to him?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 3 in E Flat Major, Op. 55 "Eroica": Jascha Horenstein, Pro Musica Symphony Vienna:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

From cd universe download I got: Shostakovich: Complete Symphonies Nos. 1-15 by Vasily Petrenko and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra:


----------



## cougarjuno

can't believe I got a brand new copy of this for $6


----------



## Uxbal




----------



## Taplow

An eBay purchase with free shipping. How can I say no?


----------



## Atomas

Dvorak's No8 - 9 conductor R. Kubelik. One from my favorite versions


----------



## Judith

Johnnie Burgess said:


> From cd universe download I got: Shostakovich: Complete Symphonies Nos. 1-15 by Vasily Petrenko and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra:


Have this one. Very well performed. Love anything by this wonderful orchestra and Petrenko.


----------



## Atomas

Thank you for this new name. Never heard before. Fontane Di Roma - completely amazing!


----------



## Atomas

laurie said:


> I recently realized that I had only _one_ *Respighi* CD (an excellent Pines of Rome by Reiner/Chicago S.O.),
> so I did a little shopping ....
> 
> View attachment 100549
> View attachment 100546
> View attachment 100547
> View attachment 100548
> 
> 
> There ~ fixed it!


Thank you for this new name (for me). Never heard before. Fontane Di Roma - completely amazing!


----------



## Pugg

​
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 'Emperor' & Choral Fantasy, Op. 80

Boris Berezovsky (piano)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra Örebro


----------



## agoukass

I've been looking forward to this for a long time.


----------



## Blancrocher

Debussy: Sonatas and Trios (Capucon, Chamayou, etc.)


----------



## Pugg

Blancrocher said:


> Debussy: Sonatas and Trios (Capucon, Chamayou, etc.)


One of the best discs from from recent days, do enjoy it , it's stunning.


----------



## Oakey

SACD signed by Liza Ferschtman


----------



## SixFootScowl

I have a whole box full of Beethoven Ninths (several dozen) as it was my first classical craze, but for $2 at the library sale I could not pass this up.


----------



## phyared

Bach's concertos by Angela Hewitt and Richard Tognetti

Usually excellent even though I am not sure why they don't choose their camp. It's not as bad as with Marriner / Gavrilov but there is a harpsichord continuo in addition to the piano and this has to be one of the strangest sound alliances attempted, and one I detest and that spoils an otherwise largely perfect collaboration. Another pet peeve is that the strings sometimes play in an "historically informed" manner with cat meows bowing. Why not leave these devices to Hantaï, Pinnock, Alessandrini and others who I love ...


----------



## Oakey

Fritz Kobus said:


> I have a whole box full of Beethoven Ninths (several dozen) as it was my first classical craze, but for $2 at the library sale I could not pass this up.


Nice coincidence  I also have several Ninths (not a box full, 8 or so), it is still my #1 classical piece, but could not resist buying this one yesterday for €1, also from the Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Judith

agoukass said:


> View attachment 101285
> 
> 
> I've been looking forward to this for a long time.


Absolutely adore this box set.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Oakey said:


> Nice coincidence  I also have several Ninths (not a box full, 8 or so), it is still my #1 classical piece, but could not resist buying this one yesterday for €1, also from the Cleveland Orchestra


That is a very good one!

EDIT: In fact, I recall noting that this is probably my second favorite Ninth ever, only after Fricsay's. So, you got yourself a GREAT buy!


----------



## Guest

*Locatelli*

I hope that this recording will be a nice alternative of my beloved I Musici recording .


----------



## Bill Cooke

I finally bit the bullet on this one...


----------



## Pugg

Bill Cooke said:


> I finally bit the bullet on this one...


Hours and hours of endless pleasure with good music, great buy.


----------



## Pugg

Andre Tchaikowsky - The Complete RCA Album Collection


----------



## cougarjuno

Listened to some of this on You Tube. Albeniz's orchestration is interesting. Another $6 brand new opera purchase. Despite the negative reviews, I thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## Pugg

​Bach / Levit.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonio Vivaldi, Trevor Pinnock, The English Concert:


----------



## Granate

More opera for my collection. I found this _Otello_ by chance, sampled the whole thing on Spotify and decided that I had to own it before it went OOP. I cannot believe no one had talked about it here yet. Review coming soon.

I had to own a _Tristan und Isolde,_ and it was hard to choose this incredible and heartbreaking Barenboim instead of the expansive and reflexive Furtwängler. 25€ altogether with postage.


----------



## Taggart

French inspired baroque.


----------



## Judith

Listening to a wonderful Brahms Piano Concerto no 2 performed by Stephen Hough, Mozarteuorchester Saltzburg and conducted by Mark Wigglesworth. How can anyone not love the beginning of first movement? So sublime.


----------



## eljr




----------



## agoukass

Jean Pierre Rampal - Complete HMV Recordings


----------



## Pugg

agoukass said:


> View attachment 101447
> 
> 
> Jean Pierre Rampal - Complete HMV Recordings


This looks very interesting, will do a search on it, thanks.


----------



## JohnD

Pugg said:


> ​Bach / Levit.


That is a classy cover!


----------



## Pugg

JohnD said:


> That is a classy cover!


It's arriving today, I do hope the playing is as classy as the critics say it is.


----------



## Judith

Judith said:


> Listening to a wonderful Brahms Piano Concerto no 2 performed by Stephen Hough, Mozarteuorchester Saltzburg and conducted by Mark Wigglesworth. How can anyone not love the beginning of first movement? So sublime.


Sorry. Reading through, think I've put on wrong thread. Meant to be "current listening" Feel free to move!


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Heliogabo

Pugg said:


> It's arriving today, I do hope the playing is as classy as the critics say it is.


It is. Delightful.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rodrigo: Concerto; Walton: 5 Bagatelles, orchestrated by Patrick Russ (Parkening/Litton)


----------



## Pugg

Tchaikovsky: The Complete Piano Works (Budget Box Set Series) CD
Viktoria Postnikova (Artist) 
Out March 2th


----------



## Bill Cooke

Miklos Rozsa: Piano Concerto; Leonard Pennario, piano; Wilfried Bottcher, conductor; Orcherster des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Miklos Rozsa: Cello Concerto; Janos Starker, cello; Moshe Atzmon, conductor; Munchner Philharmoniker

I got this for the piano concerto; a thrilling performance.


----------



## Guest

Lees
Piano Music


----------



## Judith

eljr said:


>


Have the Sibelius. Beautiful


----------



## Haydn man

Treated myself to this download from iTunes


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Antonín Dvorák Symphonies 8 & 9 : Wolfgang Sawallisch, The Philadelphia Orchestra:


----------



## laurie

Just ordered these ...








Asylum For Eve , Thomas William Hill
Thanks to MattB 









Thanks to Joe B !


----------



## eljr

laurie said:


> Just ordered these ...
> 
> Thanks to *Joe B* !


The guy is a real trouble maker... he has cost me tons of money too!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pugg

​
Brahms: The Complete Songs Volume 7 (Benjamin Appl)

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Graham Johnson (piano)


----------



## Gentlementalman

Purchased this a month ago and it finally arrived from the UK


----------



## Gentlementalman

eljr said:


>


These are great! I have them both.


----------



## laurie

laurie said:


> Just ordered these ...
> 
> Thanks to Joe B !





eljr said:


> The guy is a real trouble maker... he has cost me tons of money too!!!!!!!!


No kidding!!! _I_ greatly appreciate all of Joe B's recommendations ..... 
but I think my husband wants a word with him,  :lol: !


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> The guy is a real trouble maker... he has cost me tons of money too!!!!!!!!











Tell me about is, only one hour up and buying new CD'S already. :angel:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven complete symphonies: Bruno Weil, Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra:










mp3


----------



## Joe B

I posted this disc once before, but the order never happened.


----------



## Joe B

Ordered last night:


----------



## Joe B

Along with these:


----------



## Joe B

And I'm finally getting this on disc (had to order from Armenia):










Just one more cart to empty/purchase later today (I've held off for months buying and am making up for lost time....actually, delayed satisfaction just makes it all that much sweeter!).


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> And I'm finally getting this on disc (had to order from Armenia):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one more cart to empty/purchase later today (I've held off for months buying and am making up for lost time....actually, delayed satisfaction just makes it all that much sweeter!).


You'll need provide your opinion of each as you listen so I know which I MUST buy.

Some easy reference tool for the folks here who follow your recommendations would be nice. 

The only CD here I am familiar with is Winter Songs and that is very nice.


----------



## laurie

Joe B said:


> Ordered last night:....





Joe B said:


> Along with these:....





Joe B said:


> And I'm finally getting this on disc (had to order from Armenia):
> 
> Just one more cart to empty/purchase later today (I've held off for months buying and am making up for lost time....actually, delayed satisfaction just makes it all that much sweeter!).


Annnd ... _* this*_ is how you end up with a cd collection in the +1000's !! :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Joe B said:


> And I'm finally getting this on disc (had to order from Armenia):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one more cart to empty/purchase later today (I've held off for months buying and am making up for lost time....actually, delayed satisfaction just makes it all that much sweeter!).


There is more than enough joyous light in that portrait that the music hardly matters.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dearborn Music for $4.50 on 25% off used sale:


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Fritz Kobus said:


> There is more than enough joyous light in that portrait that the music hardly matters.


And, if you give this a listen, you'll hear the joyous light in her voice:


----------



## laurie

The latest orders; a little bit of everything!























For the _gorgeous_ Dark Pastoral for Cello ...








And this for the newly discovered (by me!) Cello Dreaming








.. to be continued ...


----------



## laurie

Only these two are Joe B's fault, _this_ time .... :lol:







 (from Amazon,_ "like new"_ ....  )
......


----------



## eljr




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven complete symphonies: Christoph von Dohnanyi, Cleveland Orchestra:


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1-9

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Bernard Haitink

Couldn't resists a bargain.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Johan Sebastian Bach: The Complete Works of Johann Sebastian Bach - Bachakademie 10th Anniversary Special Collection Box Set










Beethoven, complete symphonies: Claudio Abbado, The Vienna Philharmonic:










Tchaikovsky: Claudio Abbado, Chicago Symphony Orchestra:


----------



## Janspe

*Mitsuko Uchida plays Schumann*
- Carnaval, Op. 9
- Kreisleriana, Op. 16









After buying this CD I _finally_ have all of Uchida's four Schumann recordings. I really hope she continues to make new recordings of his music!


----------



## Pugg

Tip from a mate of mine, I was looking for ages for this box.


----------



## Blancrocher

Argerich and Kovacevich playing Bartok, Mozart, and Debussy

Myaskovsky's Cello Concerto and Cello Sonatas (Rodin/Krimets)


----------



## Judith

One a book, the other a CD. The story of ASMF. Tells the story of the beginning of the orchestra. Also with it, Beethoven symphonies 1& 2 by them conducted by Neville Marriner. Looking forward to both of them.


----------



## BachIsBest

Pre-order Stephen Layton's mass in B minor. Excited for this Friday when it arrives:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven: Complete symphonies Charles Munch/Boston Symphony: Authorized Bootleg.

Beethoven complete symphonies Charles Munch. I wonder how you have authorized bootlegs?


----------



## rw181383

This set finally arrived courtesy of a friend's contact in Japan:









DISC 1 (JPFO - 0001) Haydn: Symphony No. 100 "Army" (December 1957 December), Mozart: Music for Pantomime "Le Petit - Rian" (88 years Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter" (January 1966) 
DISC 2 (JPFO-0002) Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 (December, 1982) Symphony No. 4 (October 
1983 )
DISC 3 JPFO - 0003) Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 "Fate" (November, 82), Schubert: Symphony No. 5 (June 1959) 
DISC 4 (JPFO - 0004) Dvorak: String serenade Symphony No. 1 (April 1979) 
DISC 5 (JPFO - 0005) Dvorak, Symphony No. 7 (March, 1982), No. 8 (February 1966)　
DISC 6 (JPFO- 0006) R. Strauss: Symphonic poem "Life of Heroes" (May, 64), Hindemit: Symphony "Painter Mathis" (October 
1983)
DISC 7 (JPFO - 0007) MARARER: Symphony No. 1 "Giant" (January 1979) Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection" "First movement" (April 1978)　
DISC 8 (JPFO - 0008) Mahler: Symphony No. 2 (conclusion)
DISC 9 (JPFO - 0009) Mahler: Symphony No. 5 (April, 1980)　　
DISC 10 (JPFO - 0010) Frank ( 2) "Resurrection" "2nd - 5th movement" : Symphony (June 1962), Ravel: Ballet "La Vals" (June 1983) · Ballet "Daphnis and Chloe" second suite (November 1960)　
DISC 11 (JPFO - 0011) Iber: Prelude for celebration (February, 1966), Poulenc: Dance Suite "Hen" (December 1987), Ducasse: Butoh poetry "Pelli" (September 1997), Debussy: From I "picture" Iberia (January 1984)　
DISC 12 (JPFO - 0012) Kodaai: Galanta dance (June, 1962), Bartok: Dance suit (February 1965), Copland: El Salon · México (69 Symphony (March, 1997) ·　
DISC 13 (JPFO - 0013) Sibelius: Symphony No.1 (October '77) · Symphonic poem 'Tapiola' (February 1986) · Symphonic poem 'Finlandia "(September 1976) 
DISC 14(JPFO-0014) Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 (September 1976), No. 3 (August 1962) 
DISC 15 (JPFO-0015) Sibelius: Symphony No. 4 ( November 1987 · No. 5 (October 1965)　　
DISC 16 (JPFO-0016) Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 (July 1962) · No. 7 (June 1983) · Symphonic poem " En Saga "(October 1965)　
DISC 17 (JPFO - 0017) Rutsuawsky: a book for orchestras (November 80), Nielsen: Overture" Helios "(January 1979) · Symphony No. 2 Four dispositions "(February, 1967)　
DISC 18 (JPFO - 0018) Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 (September 1980) · No. 6" Sinfonia · Semplique "(February 1984)　
DISC 19 (JPFO - 0019 Kurihiro: Kalewara Suite (December, 1983), Petterson: Symphony No. 7 (November 1984)　
DISC 20 (JPFO - 0020) Tchaikovsky: Fantasy Overture "Romeo and Juliet" (March 1967) · Symphony No. 6 Number "Sorrow" (March, 1962)　
DISC 21 (JPFO - 0021) Scriabin: Symphony No. 4 "Poetry of Hou Earth" (November, 67), Rimsky = Korsakov: Spanish novelty song (November, 76) · Symphonic suite "Scherazade" (February 1966)　
DISC 22 (JPFO - 0022) Stravinsky: Ballet music "Petrushka" (June 1959) · Ballet music "Spring Festival" (September 1966)　
DISC 23 (JPFO - 0023) Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 (May May) · No. 9 (May 1966)　
DISC 24 (JPFO-0024) Akutagawa Yoshitshi: Ostinato · Symphonica (May 67th), Takemitsu Toru: Tree of the Tree (May 1961) Koyama Kiyomori: Symphony No. 2 (June 1978), Akio Yashiro: Symphony (April 
1977 )　
DISC 25 (JPFO - 0025) Shinichiro Ikebe: "Trias" - Symphony "(July 1979) , Shinoda Namio: Sinfonia (December 60), Noda Takayuki: Symphony (December 1966) 
DISC 26 (JPFO - 0026) Service Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 3 (September 62) 【* 2】 Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 (May 56 【3】
　Conductor / Watanabe Norio Orchestra / Japan Philharmonic Orchestra 
　【1】 soprano / Hisako Tsumonori, Alto / Viera · Saukpova, Chorus / Japan Pro Chorus group union 
　【* 2】 Violin / Shishido Ishii 【* 3】 Piano / Hiroshi Tamura


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

More good stuff from Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet; Six Studies In English Folk Song and his Violin Sonata. Performed by Hugh Bean, Violin and David Parkhouse, piano with The Music Group of London on EMI lp.


----------



## Pugg

Heard pieces on the radio, stunning!!!!


----------



## laurie

I'm happy to have just won this on Ebay, for $20.77 (!) total .... there's 22 discs in this set!


----------



## Rach Man

I went on a buying spree lately.
Don't you love it when you continue to want to buy CDs and your wife says, "Go ahead."


----------



## Rach Man

I recently went to see the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra perform two different concerts.
In one, I saw Kirill Gerstein, so I bought his CD.








Then I saw them this past weekend perform Bruckner Sym. #9, amazing and loud. :lol:
So I had to buy a Mahler CD. :lol:








Finally, this was just released under great reviews, and I concur. It is wonderful. (RIP Jiri Belohlavek)


----------



## eljr

I just ordered this CD because it was my very first classical purchase, about 1974. 
I only have it on LP so I want to rip it and make it part of my digital collection as well.


----------



## laurie

Rach Man said:


> I went on a buying spree lately.
> Don't you love it when you continue to want to buy CDs and your wife says, "Go ahead."


I am positive that I will _never_ hear my husband say that ... you're a lucky man! :lol:



Rach Man said:


> I recently went to see the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra perform two different concerts.
> In one, I saw Kirill Gerstein, so I bought his CD.
> View attachment 101895


We saw him in the fall with the Oregon Symphony, performing Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue;
he was fantastic!! He has a new CD of that; I have it on pre-order & should get it in a week


----------



## Joe B

Ordered these last night:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Sorry, major mis-post as can be seen in the next two posts. It would not be a bad set though as I see the Bohm Ring and there is a La Fanciulla del West among many other great sets. A bit too pricy for me though. Now it is where I intended it to be:
http://www.talkclassical.com/28254-new-releases-69.html#post1405013


----------



## Itullian

Fritz Kobus said:


> La Nilsson - Complete Decca, Philips & DG
> Release Date: 20th Apr 2018
> Limited Edition 79-CD + 2-DVD covering all the major roles Nilsson performed
> - 27 full-length operas including 2 full Wagner 'Ring' cycles.


Didn't know you were a Nilsson fan.
It looks like a beautiful set. Congrats.


----------



## Pugg

Fritz Kobus said:


> La Nilsson - Complete Decca, Philips & DG
> Release Date: 20th Apr 2018
> Limited Edition 79-CD + 2-DVD covering all the major roles Nilsson performed
> - 27 full-length operas including 2 full Wagner 'Ring' cycles.


Did you buy this one?????


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Did you buy this one?????


Oh boy. I really goofed up. I was trying to post that in new releases and so now what did I post in that thread? I better check it out and get things straightened out.

I see what happened. I pull threads up with Google and went to the wrong listing. Fixed it. Now it is in the correct thread:
http://www.talkclassical.com/28254-new-releases-69.html#post1405013


----------



## Gentlementalman

Just arrived in the mail today


----------



## Pugg

​Arriving tomorrow :clap:


----------



## eljr

*SACD's*


----------



## eljr

*CD's*



















*Download's (Flac)*


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> *SACD's*





eljr said:


> *CD's*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Download's (Flac)*


Hours and hours good music, congratulations.
( two pic's removed otherwise I could not reply.)


----------



## Captainnumber36

CD:

W.F. Bach Cantatas!


----------



## eljr

Download MP3:


----------



## eljr

*CD's:*


----------



## Pugg

Anton Eberl: Konzert op.45 für 2 Klaviere & Orchester








Carl Czerny: Konzert op.153 für Klavier 4-händig & Orchester


----------



## Marinera

Captainnumber36 said:


> CD:
> 
> W.F. Bach Cantatas!


Is it Brilliant classics double cd with Barbara Schlick in soprano part?


----------



## eljr

*Download .WAV*


----------



## senza sordino

I'm limiting myself to one purchase a month. A self imposed austerity program and because I'm running out of space.

Dutilleux and Lutosławski Cello Concerti, from my local cd shop.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Marinera said:


> Is it Brilliant classics double cd with Barbara Schlick in soprano part?


yes it is! 

fifteen characters!


----------



## Pugg

​
Johann Sebastian Bach: Sonaten & Partiten für Violine BWV 1004 & 1005

(180g vinyl ):angel:


----------



## Marinera

Captainnumber36 said:


> yes it is!
> 
> fifteen characters!


i think about adding it to my future purchases. I hope you'd share your opinion about it later but having Barbara Schlick there is really good.


----------



## Taplow

Pugg said:


> ​
> Johann Sebastian Bach: Sonaten & Partiten für Violine BWV 1004 & 1005
> 
> (180g vinyl ):angel:


I was not aware of this recording. Thanks for bringing it to my attention, I'll have to listen to it.

Chung's 1970 performance of the Tchaikovsky violin concerto with André Previn and LSO is still the only recording of that work to have. It never ceases to make the hairs on my neck stand up even after 300 listens. And this seems to be from about that same period.


----------



## Joe B

Just placed an order for this set of Stabat Mater's on the Brilliant Label:


















I have a few of these works in my collection already, but most will be new for me. Requiem Masses have always resonated with me, but settings of the Stabat Mater really drive home the mixed bag of feelings of love, loss, faith, sorrow, elation, etc.


----------



## Joe B

Ordered tonight:


----------



## Joe B

Along with:


----------



## Joe B

And finally:


----------



## laurie

Joe B said:


> Just placed an order for this set of Stabat Mater's on the Brilliant Label:
> .





Joe B said:


> Ordered tonight:





Joe B said:


> Along with:


There's some awesome stuff there! (good thing that Mrs. JoeB uses the library... for _free_! :lol


----------



## Joe B

laurie said:


> There's some awesome stuff there! (good thing that Mrs. JoeB uses the library... for _free_! :lol


I heard that! Also nice that I found out yesterday the size of my tax refund....a lot less guilt.


----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


> I heard that! Also nice that I found out yesterday the size of my tax refund....a lot less guilt.


I just send in mine, keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Pugg

​
Bernstein: Mass

Philadelphia Orchestra, Westminster Symphonic Choir, Temple University Concert Choir, The American Boychoir, Temple University Diamond Marching Band, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

March 16th

I just pre ordered my copy.:angel:


----------



## Taplow

Some Bach and son from Pugg's back yard ...










JS Bach: Concertos for Solo Cembalo
Melante Amsterdam: Bob van Asperen
Virgin: 5 22001 2










CPE Bach: Hamburg Concertos
Melante Amsterdam: Bob van Asperen
Virgin: 5 61913 2


----------



## eljr

Download MP3


----------



## Joe B

Michael Hurd's "Choral Music Volume 2" doesn't get released until 4/6/18


----------



## Joe B

*There are a few pieces on this Gjeilo CD which I do not have:*

















*Listened to some of Borenstein's music on this CD on youtube.com....excellent*
















*Trying to get my hands on as much of Bush's music as I can.....really good stuff.*


----------



## Guest

Taplow said:


> Some Bach and son from Pugg's back yard ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JS Bach: Concertos for Solo Cembalo
> Melante Amsterdam: Bob van Asperen
> Virgin: 5 22001 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPE Bach: Hamburg Concertos
> Melante Amsterdam: Bob van Asperen
> Virgin: 5 61913 2


Very fine choice.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

To repair the brain damage caused by the collapse of this site,I hope it will be enough.


----------



## eljr

*CD*



















*SACD*


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> I heard that! Also nice that I found out yesterday the size of my tax refund....a lot less guilt.


I am concerned about next year with no state or local tax or home interest deductions.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> I am concerned about next year with no state or local tax or home interest deductions.


"Render therefore unto Caesar the things which are Caesar's;" and spend whatever's left on great music.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> "Render therefore unto Caesar the things which are Caesar's;" and spend whatever's left on great music.


This tax cut will make Caesar richer with less left over for music.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> This tax cut will make Caesar richer with less left over for music.


Oh well......no time like the present! Remember, collections are acquired, not just bought.


----------



## Pugg

Zuill Bailey plays Prokofiev

Zuill Bailey (cello), Natasha Paremski (piano)

North Carolina Symphony Orchestra, Grant Llewellyn


----------



## eljr

Pugg said:


> Zuill Bailey plays Prokofiev
> 
> Zuill Bailey (cello), Natasha Paremski (piano)
> 
> North Carolina Symphony Orchestra, Grant Llewellyn





Joe B said:


> Oh well......no time like the present! Remember, collections are acquired, not just bought.


I feel so out of it... I have not ordered anything since yesterday...


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> I feel so out of it... I have not ordered anything since yesterday...


I understand....I'm with you. Long, slow, deep breaths. If it gets too tough, remember youtube.com is there as a low res surrogate.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> I understand....I'm with you. Long, slow, deep breaths. If it gets too tough, remember youtube.com is there as a low res surrogate.


YouTube?!!!!!!!!

I wind up ordering everything I see there too!


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> YouTube?!!!!!!!!
> 
> I wind up ordering everything I see there too!


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> YouTube?!!!!!!!!
> 
> I wind up ordering everything I see there too!


I really shouldn't say anything. Since I started ordering again the last couple of weeks, I begin to salivate when I hear the mail truck turn around in front of the house.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> I really shouldn't say anything. Since I started ordering again the last couple of weeks, I begin to salivate when I hear the mail truck turn around in front of the house.


Indeed. I never walk up the driveway to the mailbox unless I have been on an ordering spree.

In November and December I was "good"

Since the new year.... well, let's just say I have been off my diet.


----------



## Rach Man

*We saw him (Kirill Gerstein) in the fall with the Oregon Symphony, performing Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue;
he was fantastic!! He has a new CD of that; I have it on pre-order & should get it in a week *

laurie,

Did you receive the Gershwin/Kirill Gerstein CD?

How is it?


----------



## Pugg

​
Jacqueline du Pre - 5 Legendary Recordings on LP (180g) 
:angel:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B

This will pretty much round out my collection of choral music by Arvo Part.aaa


----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


> This will pretty much round out my collection of choral music by Arvo Part.aaa


The taxman/ woman seems to be really nice to you.


----------



## Pugg

Louis-Ferdinand Hérold: Four Concertos for Piano & Orchestra

Angeline Pondepeyre (piano)

WDR Rundfunkorchester Koln, Conrad Van Alphen


----------



## Joe B

This disc has been out of print for some time. It's costing me 3 times what it sold for originally, but with my twisted sense of priorities and an excellent tax refund, I'm going for it. I'm sure others understand "the need".

PS: and since my wife also love's Dawn's voice, I have the boss's blessing.


----------



## Josquin13

Here are my latest orders: I've added three more CDs from the BIS label's Vagn Holmboe series (I'm hoping to collect the whole series eventually), violinist Lisa Batiashvili playing Prokofiev, two vocal groups that are new to me--Apollo 5 & Ingenium Ensemble--performing the motet "Factum est autem" by Josquin Desprez and a parody mass based on Jean Richafort's motet "Quem di**** homines", which is possibly by Josquin, and finally, a documentary film on Claude Debussy:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07853QPKB/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0789G9WZ1/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000026AHL/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000027DUV/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000D9PK5/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DZQUJL6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Merl

For years I've put up with a glitchy copy of Wand's accounts of Beethoven's 2nd and 7th symphonies (it's always jumped in the Presto of the 7th). Finally replaced it with a new copy of that particular disc from ebay. Only cost me £1.63. Now I can once again listen to the whole set without putting up with that particular flaw.


----------



## Guest

Just purchased this interesting box.


----------



## Pugg

​
Couldn't resist for €4,99


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I have been enjoying this new purchase:









For all his quirks and oddities, Percy Grainger produced some fascinating original music and arrangements. This CD provides a good sample, in particular the arrangement of 'A Lincolnshire Posy', the tooth-rotting title of which conceals some dark and eerie moments. And the arrangement of 'Let's Dance Gay in Green Meadow' in G's original instrumentation is certainly different.

_Correction_ 'Posy' isn't on that CD. I was listening to it on YouTube:


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> ​
> Couldn't resist for €4,99


I could easily resist it even if they paid me €4.99 and offered to pay the postage!!:lol:


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> I could easily resist it even if they paid me €4.99 and offered to pay the postage!!:lol:


It was in my charity shop
( no shipping) and I love the Strauss/ Boskosky combination. 
Sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> It was in my charity shop
> ( no shipping) and I love the Strauss/ Boskosky combination.
> Sorry to disappoint you.


Not my favourite Strauss as you know! But you never disappoint me Pugg, each to his own.


----------



## Guest

I have to purchase this box with French music before it is deleted.










Very curious about this one.


----------



## Taplow

Some Sawallisch symphonies for Saturday and Sunday satisfaction.










A big Brahms bargain box bundle.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I suddenly ordered Mussorgsky "Chowanschtschina" and D D D Donna Summer dvd's


----------



## laurie

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I suddenly ordered Mussorgsky "Chowanschtschina" and D D D Donna Summer dvd's


What the heck are you drinkin' ?? :lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

laurie said:


> What the heck are you drinkin' ?? :lol:


HAHA! Nothing at all actually


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven complete symphonies: Osmo Vänskä, Minnesota Orchestra:










My 34 complete cycle with another one on the way.


----------



## Pugg

​
Earl Wild - The Complete RCA Album Collection


----------



## Guest

*Messiaen *

Another set of the organ works.


----------



## Granate

After hesitation, I purchased this _Nabucco_ for 15€ (with libretto included). I could have added a _Macbeth_ and Jewel cases to go over 29€, but it actually wasn't going to satisfy me.










Edit: Purchased the Muti Macbeth from Amazon UK (5€ cheaper). My Main Verdi collection is almost complete and I'll have on CD my favourite operas:

Nabucco: Giuseppe Sinopoli
Macbeth: Riccardo Muti
La Traviata: Gabriele Santini
Rigoletto: Tullio Serafin
Il Trovatore: Herbert von Karajan (1st)
Un Ballo in Maschera: Antonino Votto
La Forza del Destino: Tullio Serafin
Don Carlo: Carlo Maria Giulini
Aida: Herbert von Karajan (1st)
Otello: James Levine
Otello: Alberto Erede NHK

*Missing recordings:*
Simon Boccanegra: Claudio Abbado
--
Il Trovatore: Zubin Mehta
La Traviata: Georges Prêtre
La Forza del Destino: Riccardo Muti
Un Ballo in Maschera: Riccardo Muti
Rigoletto: Giuseppe Sinopoli
--
Aida: Riccardo Muti
Don Carlo: Georg Solti
Nabucco: Lamberto Gardelli
Otello: John Barbirolli


----------



## Marinera

Joe B said:


>


I attended I think it was a premiere of Code Breaker couple of years ago. I see that still only downoad is available. Nice, somewhat dramatic music, I particularly liked beautiful piano interludes amidst that wall of sound from chorus and orcherstra.


----------



## Joe B

Marinera said:


> I attended I think it was a premiere of Code Breaker couple of years ago. I see that still only downoad is available. Nice, somewhat dramatic music, I particularly liked beautiful piano interludes amidst that wall of sound from chorus and orcherstra.


Just so you know, I ordered the CD of the CodeBreaker from amazon.com

https://www.amazon.com/James-McCart...swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1521558184&sr=8-1


----------



## eljr

*Flac Downloads:*


----------



## eljr

*CD's:*


----------



## Selby

I've been looking at this Henze box for awhile. The tax man was kind to me and I had decided to buy it. I checked it this morning on Amazon US: US $77. I went back 2 hours later: US $119!!! What!! How does a box set jump $45 in the course of 2 hours. It had nothing to do with inventory; 3 were listed both times. Outrage! None available on eBay, Presto Classical, Discogs, or WERGO's site.

Anyway. Amazon *UK* is getting it to me for US $65. HA!! Even cheaper than I was planning to pay. Take that Amurica!!


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> *Flac Downloads:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


No 1 triple like,:angel:
No 2 once a present from a friend, did swap it for something else.


----------



## Judith

Spent up again

Beethoven. Complete Piano Concertos
Murray perahia
Royal Concertgebouw
Conducted by Bernard Haitink

Watched him perform Beethoven 4th piano concerto on u tube was very impressed 


Mozart. Clarinet Concerto Clarinet Quintet
Andrew Marriner
ASMF
Conducted by Sir Neville Marriner

Very curious to hear what Andrew is made of!


----------



## Marinera

Joe B said:


> Just so you know, I ordered the CD of the CodeBreaker from amazon.com
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/James-McCart...swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1521558184&sr=8-1


That's great news! Many thanks Joe


----------



## Pugg

​
Benny Goodman - Clarinet Classics
Bela Bartok, Benny Goodman, Joseph Szigeti, Nadia Reisenberg, Budapest String Quartet, Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra of New York, John Barbirolli
CD


----------



## Selby

Found a copy on Discogs, regretting not buying it years ago:


----------



## Selby

We should have a thread for recordings you are *re*-buying. Anyhoo, I guess I can't live without this one.


----------



## eljr

Selby said:


> We should have a thread for recordings you are *re*-buying. Anyhoo, I guess I can't live without this one.


Based on this post, I just placed this in my basket.


----------



## Pugg

Just ordered this one, thanks TurnaboutVox.


----------



## Selby

eljr said:


> Based on this post, I just placed this in my basket.


Fantastic!

This is the recording that sold me on Ms. Hahn. In the world of classical music, and classical recordings, a lot of highly talented, handsome faces emerge; new ones every year, younger and handsomer than their predecessors. Right or wrong, I usually just kind of ignore them. It is not a reflection of their talent, they are always highly talented, it's usually skepticism about their art, their ability to interpret a piece and bring something new to it.

Hilary Hahn long lived in this category for me. I just never really gave her my time. This is the recording that changed that. I read a review, I don't remember where - it may have even been a member here - that quipped how she is able to bring out the inherit _romanticism_ of the Schoenberg and the _modernism_ of the Sibelius. The performances show her to be for more than just technically gifted and personally beautiful, but also an artist. This, I believe, has been since proven time and again; her recording of the Charles Ives sonatas a few years later, the Encores recording, and the privilege of seeing her perform in concert. I truly believe she is one of our most gifted violinists.

I hope you like the recording! The more I think about it I really don't understand why I got rid of it the first time, but, like anyone with issues of accumulating media, sometimes I just purge. I'm excited to get it back.


----------



## Selby

Super cheap, been on a Schoenberg kick:


----------



## Guest

Bacewicz

Concerto for String Orchestra
Symphony for String Orchestra
Piano Quintet no.1


----------



## Guest

Borisova-Ollas

Synphony no.1 The Triumph of Heaven
Wings of the Wind
Roosters in Love
Im Klosterhofe
Silent Island


----------



## Pugg

​
Guastavino & Rachmaninoff

Martin Klett
A shop assistant was spinning this last night in the store, had to buy one .


----------



## larold

A rerun of great performances from the Mercury catalog.


----------



## Selby




----------



## Pugg

Big thank you to Joe B.


----------



## eljr

Pugg said:


> Big thank you to Joe B.


et tu Pugg?

I have had this in my basket since Joe B first tempted us all with it.
The guy is a legit trouble maker. 
I am being peer pressured into buying this!


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> et tu Pugg?
> 
> I have had this in my basket since Joe B first tempted us all with it.
> The guy is a legit trouble maker.
> I am being peer pressured into buying this!


Jacopone da Todi and I both get a 2% kick back for every Stabat Mater sold. We talked Brilliant into doing a compiliation, but we made sure they left out the more current, truly amazing Stabat Mater's like Paul Mealor's, Karl Jenkins', etc. because our kick back on those is a full 5%. Peer pressure? Just another marketing technique.


----------



## Joe B

Ordered tonight:


----------



## Joe B

Along with these:


----------



## laurie

Joe B said:


> Jacopone da Todi and I both get a 2% kick back for every Stabat Mater sold. We talked Brilliant into doing a compiliation, but we made sure they left out the more current, truly amazing Stabat Mater's like Paul Mealor's, Karl Jenkins', etc. because our kick back on those is a full 5%. Peer pressure? Just another marketing technique.


*Ha! *I _knew _it! And I'll bet you have a deal with the angel-voiced Isabel Bayrakdarian, too, 'cuz how many of _her _cds did you sell to us?! :lol:
Wait a minute! .... there _is_ no "tax refund", is there!?  That's just a cover story for how you're really funding your spree! 
Oh, you're a sly one, Joe B ....


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> et tu Pugg?
> 
> I have had this in my basket since Joe B first tempted us all with it.
> The guy is a legit trouble maker.
> I am being peer pressured into buying this!





Joe B said:


> Jacopone da Todi and I both get a 2% kick back for every Stabat Mater sold. We talked Brilliant into doing a compiliation, but we made sure they left out the more current, truly amazing Stabat Mater's like Paul Mealor's, Karl Jenkins', etc. because our kick back on those is a full 5%. Peer pressure? Just another marketing technique.


You see, we both felt for it.


----------



## laurie

Joe B said:


>


This cover is devastating ....


----------



## Pugg

​With a big thank you to member _wkasimer_


----------



## Taplow

Beethoven Symphonies
Ernest Ansermet: Orchestre de la Suisse Romande

An eBay find. Japanese pressing, but a nicer presentation than what's currently available in Europe. Cheap as chips!


----------



## Pugg

present for Easter . :angel:


----------



## deprofundis

Oh dearest gentelmen sweet kinded hearted women of this world, of talk classical lore... i bought lots of things see...
1-Harry partch volume 1
2- Master , monsterss, mazzes. 
3- Zephirus his sweet breeth
4- Les pprimitifs français de Philippe Auguste a Philipe Lebel
5-And on eartth ,peace :a chanticleer mass
6-Sublime chant vol 1 
7-Sublime chant vol 2
8-hor ,KristenHait!

Doyou think i caght big fishe's (awesome stuff here hmm ?) cheers deprofundis , im tired i had a late ''petit goutée nocturne'' whit a friend we eat some oka cheeze, and submarine filled whit steak nothing to fancy i provide the snnaack and some perrier.

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

*Jacob Handl - Gallus*

A must have....



















http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Lib/Handl-Jakob.htm


----------



## Taplow

Pugg said:


> present for Easter . :angel:


To yourself?


----------



## Pugg

Taplow said:


> To yourself?


No, from my significant better half, have to wait till Easter breakfast though.


----------



## Guest

*Mozart & Bach*


----------



## Judith

Skint again. Just ordered

Mozart Overtures
ASMF
Sir Neville Marriner

Got the inspiration to look for them after watching Amadeus recently on DVD. Loved the music,although thought the film was very exaggerated.

Beethoven
Egmont Overture/Brahms Symphony No 1
Christian Thielemann
Munich Philharmonic Orchestra

Seen Thielemann many times on U Tube conducting Beethoven with the Vienna Philharmonic and wanted the Egmont for a while.


----------



## AeolianStrains

All from Hyperion last night. The Holst and Haydn were on sale, and the Brahms was only £8. The downloading of the files was seamless. I had to do direct downloads, since I run Linux, but given my fast internet speeds, it was probably even quicker than trying to install their download manager.


----------



## Pugg

AeolianStrains said:


> All from Hyperion last night. The Holst and Haydn were on sale, and the Brahms was only £8. The downloading of the files was seamless. I had to do direct downloads, since I run Linux, but given my fast internet speeds, it was probably even quicker than trying to install their download manager.


Great taste, the Stravinsky recording is out of this world.:angel:


----------



## AeolianStrains

Pugg said:


> Great taste, the Stravinsky recording is out of this world.:angel:


Thanks! I'm enjoying it immensely. Not enough pieces are transcribed for four hands, I'd say.


----------



## Pugg

Finally a new series on piano............


----------



## Judith

Just ordered and now getting destitute lol

Murray Perahia
English Chamber Orchestra
Plays Mozart Box Set

Discovered this pianist on Classic FM and liked him since. Got a few of his recordings and this one will mean that I'll have a Mozart Piano Concerto Set!


----------



## Granate

Final Verdi purchase to own the main operas in mono and stereo. There were excellent offers on Bruckner cycles by Barenboim CSO and even Celibidache MPO, but I thought that with other two Bruckner sets on my shelves and opera business, I wouldn't use them enough. The Giulini Rigoletto was also an option, but it's not a work I usually come back to. I kind of want to own those "originals" releases before they sell out. An Elektra and Jenufa were an option too but the retailers weren't very trust-worthy. dodax will send me a recording again.


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> Finally a new series on piano............



Pic's seems to despairing.


----------



## Granate

Edit: I'm trying to cancel the Creation purchase. I don't think I will find the Barenboim Bruckner CSO cycle as cheap as now, so I'll get it instead... 

And if I'm more invested in time with that set than the Jochum DG, I may sell the latter.


----------



## Barbebleu

Just acquired Kiril Kondrashin's Shostakovich cycle so I'm looking forward to finding time to listen to it! Reviews have Ben very favourable.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Recent purchases:

*
Iannis Xenakis*
Complete String Quartets
Tetras
Tetora
St 4
Ergma*
The JACK Quartet* [Mode, 2016]










*
Joseph Haydn*
String Quartets Op. 64 nos. 1-6 "Tost III"
*Doric Quartet* [Chandos, 2018]










*
Anton Bruckner*
Motets*
Nicholas Wearne (organ); Choir of St Mary's Cathedral, Edinburgh & RSAMD Brass, Duncan Ferguson*
[Delphian, 2011]










*
Johannes Brahms*
Lieder und Gesänge, Op. 32
6 Lieder, Op. 85
4 Lieder, Op. 9
Vier ernste Gesänge, Op.121*
Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Christoph Eschenbach (piano)*
[Harmonia Mundi, 2016]










*
Salvatore Sciarrino*
V Sonata, con 5 finali diversi (finale di Salisburgo)
Due Notturni I, II
Notturno No. 3, No. 4
Duo Notturni Crudeli I and II
Polveri Laterali
V Sonata, con 5 finali diversi (finale definitivo)
*Nicholas Hodges, piano *[Metronome, 2006]


----------



## Judith

Couldn't resist

Ordered

Barry Douglas
Box Set
Brahms Complete Works for Solo Piano

Someone recommended this CD box set on Twitter


----------



## Art Rock

Over the past year or so, I heard a lot of positive things about William Schuman - a composer represented only by his 3d symphony in my collection. So I took advantage of a great offer and bought the symphonies set on Naxos (Seattle Symphony, Schwartz).


----------



## gHeadphone

Since i started streaming i really miss posting to this thread!

I'm not sure why i feel mournful about not purchasing physical artifacts, maybe its a conditioning that will loosen itself from my mind eventually.


----------



## Pugg

Mozart Live 1978

Jessye Norman (soprano), Hugh Maguire (violin), Alfred Brendel (piano)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Granate

It's odd. They haven't cancelled the Haydn Creation by Antal Doráti. That adds 7€ to the count.

What is crazy is that this week, one conteporary album I ordered plus the Muti _Macbeth_ should arrive home.
Both the Haydn _Creation_ and the Abbado _Simon Boccanegra_ are expected to arrive in 7 or 10 days. 
And the Barenboim Bruckner cycle would arrive home not later than the 14th of May.

I should change the Amazon password, write the code in a piece of paper and throw it inside a Volcano. No more money for CDs in a long time.


----------



## Malx

I plundered the recent Chandos CD sale £2.50 per disc my self restraint buckled as I ordered 10.

Three Arnold Symphony discs from Hickox.
Cyril Scott Chamber Works.
Szymanowski/Janacek String Quartets.
Haydn Piano Trios featuring fortepiano from Trio Goya.
Various string works from Peter Sculthorpe.
Respighi Piano Concertos.
Enescu, Symphony No 3.
French Choral works from the Choir of St Johns College Cambridge.

I could have ordered more but felt I had to be at least semi-sensible.

For those who haven't seen the offers - https://www.chandos.net/sale-cds


----------



## ramiot

Just got the Pierre Fournier 4 different recordings of the 6 Concerto Brandebourgeois (Accord, DG, Philips and TDK). I loved the TDK version of 1972. Great rythm and beautyfull sound.


----------



## Joe B

Taking advantage of Chandos' CD Deleted Titles Sale:






















]


----------



## Joe B

Along with these:


----------



## Judith

Thank you Pugg. 

Have ordered 

Mahler Symphony no 1
Riccardo Muti
Philadelphia Orchestra

My favourite Mahler and love Muti too. Can't wait to listen to this one


----------



## Art Rock

Yesterday I picked up over 20 CDs in excellent condition at the local thrift shop. These include a lot of rare organ CDs, but also a fascinating orchestral work by Mengelberg (Etchings by Rembrandt). All for 50 cents per CD.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Today, Dearborn Music, $1 bin:


----------



## Judith

Was in a music store and bought 

Beethoven Piano Sonatas which has
Hammerklavier and Moonlight
Murray Perahia

Was reading about these recordings in a magazine and when saw the CD in the shop, too good to resist


----------



## Art Rock

This is getting ridiculous. The thrift store here is now not only selling 2nd hand classical music CDs for 50 cents per piece, but multi-CD boxes go for 50 cents as well. I scored a 5CD box with live recordings of Elly Ameling, including such rarities as her take on Strauss' _Vier letzte Lieder_, and a complete CD of songs by 20th century Dutch composers. For 50 cents.


----------



## The Wolf

Record Store Day (Last Saturday)...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I haven't made many purchases this year as I intend to streamline my collection a little first. I will highlight two recent additions however.

My first is Pavo Berglund's Bournemouth Sibelius Cycle. I love Berglund's Sibelius and I have his Symphony Cycle recordings with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe and Helsinki as well as some loose recordings with the London Philharmonic Orchestra. I have often heard praise for the Bournemouth set and this set came up at the right price at the right time so I snapped it up. I cannot make comparisons yet but I have thoroughly enjoyed what I have heard so far.

My most recent addition arrived today, Colin Matthews' Orchestrations/Arrangements of Debussy's Preludes performed by Sir Mark Elder & the Hallé. This set has been sitting on my wish list and saved for later section of my online basket for some time ever since I heard _La cathédrale engloutie _on BBC Radio 3. As I have listened to more of Debussy including the Preludes in their original form, I felt the time was right to add this recording. It is simply a joy to listen to, full of shades, subtlety and atmosphere.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I actually walked into a recordstore on Saturday! Lawo by Oslo Concerthouse. Walked out after 5 minutes to reach the bus, with 2 cd's. Scriabin symphonies 3 & 4 with Petrenko/Oslo Phil. and one by contemporary Norwegian composer Eivind Buene called "Garland" with Norwegian chamber orch. I didn't listen to them yet...I couldn't spend so much money and didn't have much time. There was a composer student from the state academy working there, and he was helpful with the newest releases. Not often I'm in Oslo.


----------



## Guest

To be quite honest,this is a giant step for me but I surely want to give it a try.


----------



## Guest

*Richard Strauss*

What a lovely hobo concerto and what a genius Heinz Holliger is .


----------



## Selby

Traverso said:


> To be quite honest,this is a giant step for me but I surely want to give it a try.


Good for you! I love twentieth century classical music and still find Boulez a bit difficult. I highly recommend watching this analysis on YouTube about the second piano sonata. It is very in-depth and informative, offers a wonderful contextual introduction to Boulez' work:


----------



## Guest

Selby said:


> Good for you! I love twentieth century classical music and still find Boulez a bit difficult. I highly recommend watching this analysis on YouTube about the second piano sonata. It is very in-depth and informative, offers a wonderful contextual introduction to Boulez' work:


Thank you very much for recommending the analysis of Samuel Andreyev on youtube.You are the second person who gives me this information.:tiphat:


----------



## Selby

For those who missed the Haydn and Mozart releases; Hamelin is _fantastic_ playing classical repertoire. I'm really excited about this. He also - hold your breathe - prepare for outrage - *added a final coda* to the D935/1 Impromptu.


----------



## Pugg

Brahms: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Adam Laloum (piano)

Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Kazuki Yamada

Great plating.


----------



## Merl

I've just bought Tennstedt's Mahler cycle for £2.72 off ebay. Yes less than £3 for a new, still shrink-wrapped, 11 CD set. I still can't believe I got it. Just got to wait a few weeks for it to arrive from the US.


----------



## Granate

A combination of:


>


Anton Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 9 conducted by Günter Wand and played by the NDR Sinfonieorchester in live recordings in Lübeck Cathedral

I had a great memory of listening to this B8, and I had no chance to test his No.9. So I got it and maybe arrives in time for my final Bruckner challenge (only winner sets)

I still don't know if the next Bruckner release of Herbert von Karajan is going to gather all the spare symphonies and Te Deums with the Wiener Philharmoniker + Berliner Philharmoniker. It would be great.


----------



## eljr

Flac downloads:


----------



## eljr

Red book CD:


----------



## eljr

SACD:


----------



## Taplow

Some more amazon marketplace finds ...










*Beethoven: Complete Piano Trios*
Beaux Arts Trio
Philips: 432 381-2 (5 CD box set)










*Brahms: Piano Quintet Op. 34*
Andre Previn, Musikvereinsquartett
Philips: 412 608-2


----------



## eljr

Redbook CD:


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> Redbook CD:


You don't have to wait a whole year, spin it as soon as it arrived.


----------



## eljr

Redbook CD:


----------



## SixFootScowl

*AWESOME LIBRARY HAUL @ 50 CENTS EACH (TOTAL $17 USD). *

*Cecilia Bartoli:*
Rossini Arias
Art of Cecilia Bartoli
A Portrait
Opera Proibita
Live in Italy
Chant D'Amour
Italian Songbook
Mozart Portraits
Bartoli and Terfel Duets

*Renee Fleming:*
By Request
Renee Fleming
Sacred Songs
Homage the Age of the Diva
Bel Canto
The Beautiful Voice
Night Songs
Handel
Fleming Terfel Under the Stars
Schubert Album with Christoph Eschenbach

*Beverly Sills*:
Art of Beverly Sills (2 CD set)
The Great Recordings (2 CD set)
Bizet, Liszt, Delibes, Granados

*Marilyn Horne*:
The Golden Voice (2 CD set)
Handel, Rossini, Bizet (2 copies, one for a friend)

*Jessye Norman*:
Very Best of (2 CD set)
Amazing Grace

*Mahler*:
Das Lied w Norman Jerusalem
Lieder Baker Barbirolli
Symphony 9 Walter

*MISC*:
Leontyne Price reDISCOVERED
Ring without Words Maazel
Beethoven Missa Solemnis Solti
Bernstein Age of Anxiety (Symphony 2) Sitkovetsky


----------



## eljr

FLAC:


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Kobus said:


> *AWESOME LIBRARY HAUL @ 50 CENTS EACH (TOTAL $17 USD). *
> 
> *Cecilia Bartoli:*
> Rossini Arias
> Art of Cecilia Bartoli
> A Portrait
> Opera Proibita
> Live in Italy
> Chant D'Amour
> Italian Songbook
> Mozart Portraits
> Bartoli and Terfel Duets
> 
> *Renee Fleming:*
> By Request
> Renee Fleming
> Sacred Songs
> Homage the Age of the Diva
> Bel Canto
> The Beautiful Voice
> Night Songs
> Handel
> Fleming Terfel Under the Stars
> Schubert Album with Christoph Eschenbach
> 
> *Beverly Sills*:
> Art of Beverly Sills (2 CD set)
> The Great Recordings (2 CD set)
> Bizet, Liszt, Delibes, Granados
> 
> *Marilyn Horne*:
> The Golden Voice (2 CD set)
> Handel, Rossini, Bizet (2 copies, one for a friend)
> 
> *Jessye Norman*:
> Very Best of (2 CD set)
> Amazing Grace
> 
> *Mahler*:
> Das Lied w Norman Jerusalem
> Lieder Baker Barbirolli
> Symphony 9 Walter
> 
> *MISC*:
> Leontyne Price reDISCOVERED
> Ring without Words Maazel
> Beethoven Missa Solemnis Solti
> Bernstein Age of Anxiety (Symphony 2) Sitkovetsky


Did someone died?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> Did someone died?


Ladies at the library said the person moved to a retirement home and was getting rid of a lot of stuff. There was a lot more there, but I picked what looked the best to me. May get a few more next week. Store is open every Saturday noon to 4 pm.


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Kobus said:


> Ladies at the library said the person moved to a retirement home and was getting rid of a lot of stuff. There was a lot more there, but I picked what looked the best to me. May get a few more next week. Store is open every Saturday noon to 4 pm.


Horrible, I hope I can enjoy my retiring years listening the most of my collection and thank heaven my children are in to classical also.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> Horrible, I hope I can enjoy my retiring years listening the most of my collection and thank heaven my children are in to classical also.


I hope they made the choice voluntarily, though that still seems a bad choice.


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Kobus said:


> I hope they made the choice voluntarily, though that still seems a bad choice.


I never pushed my children in anything, only finishing school and stay away from drugs. In those I was very gentle fanatic. 
It helped I can say proudly, I must say most of them are streaming only the oldest is a fanatic collector.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Horrible, .


I agree.

With all my stuff ripped, if I ever need to move I can put all 5,000 albums in my pocket and take them with me.


----------



## eljr

Flac:


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> I agree.
> 
> With all my stuff ripped, if I ever need to move I can put all 5,000 albums in my pocket and take them with me.


I do hope my last final move will be towards the crematorium, after that, they can do what they like.


----------



## Joe B

From prestoclassical.com




































]


----------



## Joe B

Along with these (I pre-ordered the Korngold/Berstein disc from amazon.com back in March, and they still don't have any in stock):


----------



## Joe B

And these 2 discs from Delos:


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Joe B said:


> From prestoclassical.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Adam's Lament is among one of the best of Part's works.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

TD
Landed yesterday
Chailly's Bruckner in a very budgety re-issue, and PBS's Bosendorfer cycle


----------



## Josquin13

Here are my latest purchases:

https://www.amazon.com/Dufay-Specta...id=1526321921&sr=1-1&keywords=dufay+spectacle
https://www.amazon.com/Reflections-...1-1-fkmr0&keywords=reflections+julian+rubicon
https://www.amazon.com/Federico-Mom...8&qid=1526321949&sr=8-1&keywords=perez+mompou
https://www.amazon.com/Jose-Serebri...id=1526321976&sr=1-2&keywords=ned+rorem+naxos
https://www.amazon.com/Hans-Henkema...qid=1526322026&sr=8-1&keywords=hans+henkemans


----------



## starthrower

I picked up eleven CDs for eleven dollars from a library sale. Music by Bax, Gliere, Howard Hanson, R. Strauss, and Puccini on Sony, Delos, and Chandos labels. All in mint condition.


----------



## eljr

MP3:


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> MP3:


Is this just man on a flute or other instruments ?


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Is this just man on a flute or other instruments ?


That is just a man with a flute but the album music is not just a man with a flute. 

Sample: https://www.qobuz.com/gb-en/album/masters-of-traditional-music-vol1-persian-music-iran/3610155183762


----------



## Art Rock

I strolled into the local thrift shop when they just had received some fresh 2nd hand classical music CD's. I scored ten double CDs for 50 cents per double CD:

Bach - Christmas Oratorio (Gewandhausorchester, Chailly)
Bach - Christmas Oratorio (Netherlands Bach Society)
Bach - St John Passion (Netherlands Bach Society)
Bach - Mass (Netherlands Bach Society)
Durufle - Requiem, Mass - with works by Poulenc and Messiaen (Gents)

I had these works but in (totally) different versions.

Monteverdi - Vespro della beata vergine (Concerto Vocale)
King's Singers - Capella

All new to me.

And I threw in 3 pop compilation discs that looked mildly interesting for the car, but at this price even the slim-line 2CD jewel cases are worth 50 cents.....


----------



## eljr

Art Rock said:


> I strolled into the local thrift shop when they just had received some fresh 2nd hand classical music CD's. I scored ten double CDs for 50 cents per double CD:
> 
> Bach - Christmas Oratorio (Gewandhausorchester, Chailly)
> Bach - Christmas Oratorio (Netherlands Bach Society)
> Bach - St John Passion (Netherlands Bach Society)
> Bach - Mass (Netherlands Bach Society)
> Durufle - Requiem, Mass - with works by Poulenc and Messiaen (Gents)
> 
> I had these works but in (totally) different versions.
> 
> Monteverdi - Vespro della beata vergine (Concerto Vocale)
> King's Singers - Capella
> 
> All new to me.
> 
> And I threw in 3 pop compilation discs that looked mildly interesting for the car, but at this price even the slim-line 2CD jewel cases are worth 50 cents.....


This is like hitting Lotto!

Congratulations


----------



## Joe B

Just ordered these from amazon.com:








Thanks to Eljr


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Over the last couple of years I've been acquiring Supraphon's series of Dvorak boxes. Last night I ordered the only one I don't yet have.







Pity they don't have a box for the operas.

BTW, quickest way of finding them on Amazon is to use the search term Supraphon Dvorak.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

From Arkivmusic's one day sale


----------



## Taplow

This magnificent gentleman ...


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 103842


Halévy: La Reine de Chypre


----------



## Judith

Just ordered but not released until next month

Bruch
Scottish Fantasy
Joshua Bell
ASMF

Also has violin concerto no 1

Can't wait to hear this one


----------



## Jeffrey Smith




----------



## SixFootScowl

Saw it on TC. Now is coming to me in the mail. $15 shipped VG. Could not help myself!


----------



## Granate

Fritz Kobus said:


> Saw it on TC. Now is coming to me in the mail. $15 shipped VG. Could not help myself!


Good thing to know, Fritz. Yesterday night I was debating which labels should I buy before others. I decided that both *DG Originals* and *Walhall series* for Opera were the ones that were most likely to vanish sooner than later. This morning I made a list of all the Wagner mono recordings in the Archipel group that I should buy on CD and I calculated the price of the whole canon in New condition (10-14€ each): 125€ all included. 


*Opera**Conductor**Orchestra**Year**ASIN*DFHH. KnappertsbuschBayreuther Festspiele1955B000EGEZHOTanA. CluytensBayreuther Festspiele1955B000EGEZHYLHGA. CluytensBayreuther Festspiele1958B001MKE166TUIA. CluytensWiener Staatsoper1956B001DAYA8ODMvNA. CluytensBayreuther Festspiele1958B00JGCA43QDRGH. KnappertsbuschBayreuther Festspiele1957B0010V3M3UDWH. KnappertsbuschBayreuther Festspiele1958B001MKE15CSGFH. KnappertsbuschBayreuther Festspiele1957B0010V3M4EGDRH. KnappertsbuschBayreuther Festspiele1957B0010V3M4OParH. KnappertsbuschBayreuther Festspiele1952B00EYRT4XY

Funny that all of them are either Knappertsbusch or Cluytens. but of course there are others like:


*Opera**Conductor**Orchestra**Year**ASIN*LHGW. SchüchterNDR Sinfonieorchester1953B0006MT4VSLHGJ. KeilberthBayreuther Festspiele1953B0007ORDRMTUIH. von KarajanBayreuther Festspiele1952B00013UU06TUIW. FurtwänglerPhilharmonia Orchestra1952B0001E8C14


----------



## SixFootScowl

Granate said:


> Good thing to know, Fritz. Yesterday night I was debating which labels should I buy before others. I decided that both *DG Originals* and *Walhall series* for Opera were the ones that were most likely to vanish sooner than later. This morning I made a list of all the Wagner mono recordings in the Archipel group that I should buy on CD and I calculated the price of the whole canon in New condition (10-14€ each): 125€ all included.


That is an impressive list. Well if you feel you must have them, but while they may vanish, they will come back occasionally as folks purge their collections.


----------



## Taplow

I just have to crow about this beauty:










O, Amazon Marketplace
How do I love thee, let me count the ways.


----------



## agoukass

I received this set today. After I purchased it, I was very skeptical and even refusing the delivery. I needn't have worried, I have been listening to this set all afternoon and it is probably one of the best classical purchases I have made in a long time.


----------



## Score reader

just bought this on vinyl, VG for a fiver:


----------



## agoukass

Schubert, Schumann, Brahms, and Beethoven.


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 104117


Haydn: Symphonies

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Judith

Just bought today
Spohr
Symphonies 3 and 6 on Naxos label

Alfred Walter 
Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra 

Not a composer I'm familiar with but open to a challenge


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 104188


release on 1st June 2018


----------



## Joe B

Ordered these tonight from prestoclassical.com:


----------



## Joe B

Along with this from amazon.com:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Library used store for 50 cents each:

This first one is a four disk set!









These I only took because for 50 cents it is a no brainer:


----------



## Judith

Whilst in Ilkley, was in a bookshop where they sell Classical CDs and bought Saint Saens Complete Symphonies performed by
National Orchestra of France ( Orchestre National de l'Ortf) conducted by Jean Martinon. 
Orchestra and conductor not come across but will give them a listen. 
Incidentally, saw this set whilst browsing through Amazon and was going to order!


----------



## agoukass

I had been going back and forth about whether to buy this set or not for a while. However, the recordings that I have by Pollini are some of my favorites and I have listened to them many times over.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Judith said:


> Whilst in Ilkley, was in a bookshop where they sell Classical CDs and bought Saint Saens Complete Symphonies performed by
> National Orchestra of France ( Orchestre National de l'Ortf) conducted by Jean Martinon.
> Orchestra and conductor not come across but will give them a listen.
> Incidentally, saw this set whilst browsing through Amazon and was going to order!


And in the same bookshop, I just acquired:









I bought it mainly for Andsnes playing Greig, which brings out the detail of this much-under-rated concerto. But the real surprise was the Schumann, a concerto that I never really thought much of. Andsnes plays it with much more vitality and 'edge' than most, and it really brings the piece to life.


----------



## Granate

6CD jewel case (x10)








transparent single jewel case (x10)

21€. Glad I found an offer but I wish I had spent my money in an opera instead. 










Now I added 5€ to get a VG used 4 Last Songs by Jessye Norman. I hope the seller doesn't let me down.​


----------



## Marinera

> 21€. Glad I found an offer but I wish I had spent my money in an opera instead.


 That's my reasoning when spending money pretty much on anything. Talked myself out of many purchases and desserts and bought classical cds instead. The last batch of cds should've been a fancy spice rack.

Yes, and there was that nice jar with the solid oak lid, I considered two of them actually...have a nice 6CD Naïve box set now instead - Vivaldi - Sacred music. A lot more fun.


----------



## NjaP

I'm a huge fan of Chin's work and this is the first of her recordings I've managed to pick up (as opposed to all the others that I've been streaming).


----------



## haydnguy

Marinera said:


> That's my reasoning when spending money pretty much on anything. Talked myself out of many purchases and desserts and bought classical cds instead. The last batch of cds should've been a fancy spice rack.
> 
> Yes, and there was that nice jar with the solid oak lid, I considered two of them actually...have a nice 6CD Naïve box set now instead - Vivaldi - Sacred music. A lot more fun.


@Marinera- I have searched for that 6CD Naive set on Amazon but have not been able to locate it. Are there any performers you could mention here? Thanks.


----------



## KenOC

haydnguy said:


> @Marinera- I have searched for that 6CD Naive set on Amazon but have not been able to locate it. Are there any performers you could mention here? Thanks.


May well be this set.


----------



## Marinera

^

No this is not that..

This one  
and  amazon 









Cover picture white or black background that's because it's silver it doesn't scan well.

They're all with the original cover art and in jewel cases. One double album - Vespri per la festa dell'Assunzione di Maria Vergine - 6cd in total.

I was considering to buy the box above 'voices', but there are some duplicates with Vivaldi's sacred music box, and from the ones that don't duplicate I really want just the first one on the box - Vivaldi- Arie D'Opera with Sandrine Piau one of the performers. So I am going to purchase it separately.

*Another Update*: Albums in the set:

1-2 Vespri per la festa dell'Assunzione di Maria Vergine (Simboli, Bertagnolli, Invernizzi, Mingardo, etc. Rinaldo Alessandrini, Concerto Italiano)

3 - Motetti - RV 629, 631, 633, 623, 628, 630 (Anke Herrmann, Laura Polverelli, Academia Montis Regalis, Alessandro de Marchi)

4 - 'In furore', 'Laudate pueri' e concerti sacri (Sandrine Piau; Ottavio Dantone; Accademia Bizantina)

5 - Gloria (Sara Mingardo, Concerto Italiano, Rinaldo Alessandrini)

6 - Nisi Dominus, Stabat Mater (Philippe Jaroussky; Marie-Nicole Lemieux; Jean-Christophe Spinosi & Ensemble Matheus)


----------



## Rmathuln

I'll need a lot of quiet undisturbed time for this one.

Wondering how "better" it will be than the EMI compilation/box from long ago.

I have never sampled the Hyperion recordings though.










https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CF6X76Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## SixFootScowl

Library store used CDs at 50 cents each:









































And von Stade Portrait (not allowed to post more than 5 images).


----------



## haydnguy

Marinera said:


> ^
> 
> No this is not that..
> 
> This one
> and  amazon
> 
> View attachment 104562
> 
> 
> Cover picture white or black background that's because it's silver it doesn't scan well.
> 
> They're all with the original cover art and in jewel cases. One double album - Vespri per la festa dell'Assunzione di Maria Vergine - 6cd in total.
> 
> I was considering to buy the box above 'voices', but there are some duplicates with Vivaldi's sacred music box, and from the ones that don't duplicate I really want just the first one on the box - Vivaldi- Arie D'Opera with Sandrine Piau one of the performers. So I am going to purchase it separately.
> 
> *Another Update*: Albums in the set:
> 
> 1-2 Vespri per la festa dell'Assunzione di Maria Vergine (Simboli, Bertagnolli, Invernizzi, Mingardo, etc. Rinaldo Alessandrini, Concerto Italiano)
> 
> 3 - Motetti - RV 629, 631, 633, 623, 628, 630 (Anke Herrmann, Laura Polverelli, Academia Montis Regalis, Alessandro de Marchi)
> 
> 4 - 'In furore', 'Laudate pueri' e concerti sacri (Sandrine Piau; Ottavio Dantone; Accademia Bizantina)
> 
> 5 - Gloria (Sara Mingardo, Concerto Italiano, Rinaldo Alessandrini)
> 
> 6 - Nisi Dominus, Stabat Mater (Philippe Jaroussky; Marie-Nicole Lemieux; Jean-Christophe Spinosi & Ensemble Matheus)


Thank you for these posts above ^^^^^

I'm sorry I've been off the forum for several days but I'm back at it! I will look closer at the Vivaldi and see how I like it. I'm looking for some good Sacred Music at the moment.


----------



## haydnguy

*Purcell* (1659-1695)

Paul McCreesh, conductor
Gabrieli Consort and Players


----------



## Joe B

A few more discs ordered tonight from Chandos' CD sale:


----------



## Joe B

Along with these two:


----------



## agoukass

This is the latest of the big boxes that I have bought lately. I can't seem to stop myself, but this one is definitely worth the money.


----------



## Rmathuln

agoukass said:


> View attachment 104697
> 
> 
> This is the latest of the big boxes that I have bought lately. I can't seem to stop myself, but this one is definitely worth the money.


Just finished listening to the Dvorak op. 77, a great performance I have yearned for in CD form for decades.


----------



## Joe B

Ordered tonight from prestoclassical:
















and this pre-order


----------



## Granate

Except an opera recording, my R. Strauss 4 last songs by Jessye Norman and all my CD cases arrived today.

The Norman 4LS CD was used and I got it for almost 4€ altogether, but the product had a pretty old jewel case and the CD had lots of scratches. The booklet was alright. I played the whole CD and I enjoyed the work perfectly. There was no playback problem.

I got from Amazon Warehouse a box of 10 used jewel cases for 6CDs each. They are certainly used, with lots of stains and quite lightweight and vulnerable. I put my Parsifal 1952 CDs inside the best of them. Now it looks nice...

The new pack of 10 transparent single CD jewel cases is the opposite. I used two of them for my Norman 4LS and my broken Górecki No.3 CD.

My life is amazing, I'm running through cornfields with my imaginary friends....


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Marinera

Granate said:


> Except an opera recording, my R. Strauss 4 last songs by Jessye Norman and all my CD cases arrived today.
> 
> The Norman 4LS CD was used and I got it for almost 4€ altogether, but the product had a pretty old jewel case and the CD had lots of scratches. The booklet was alright. I played the whole CD and I enjoyed the work perfectly. There was no playback problem.
> 
> I got from Amazon Warehouse a box of 10 used jewel cases for 6CDs each. They are certainly used, with lots of stains and quite lightweight and vulnerable. I put my Parsifal 1952 CDs inside the best of them. Now it looks nice...
> 
> The new pack of 10 transparent single CD jewel cases is the opposite. I used two of them for my Norman 4LS and my broken Górecki No.3 CD.
> 
> My life is amazing, I'm running through cornfields with my imaginary friends....


 Well, if they sing like Jessye Norman, they can run in my fields too.

Only I heard one has to build something for them first for them to come. You know, on second thought, putting a cd on would be an easier option for me.


----------



## SixFootScowl

More from used store at my Library at 50 cents each:


----------



## Josquin13

I just bought a new box set of previously unreleased recordings by one of my favorite pianists:

"The Lost Recordings--Emil Gilels: the unreleased recitals at the Concertgebouw in Amsterdam", given between 1975-80. A 5 CD set (also available on LP) issued by the Fondamenta/Devialet label. The remasters sound excellent. Gilels was often a his best in concert, as opposed to the studio (though not exclusively so).

Presto Classical is charging $94 for the 5 CD set, shipping not included:

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c...-the-unreleased-recitals-at-the-concertgebouw

However, I found it on Amazon France for much less!, currently 31,99 Euros, so I bought 2 copies, as it may be a limited edition, not sure.

https://www.amazon.fr/Unreleased-Re...+the+unreleased+recitals+at+the+concertgebouw

Gilels fans, pounce!

P.S. My only disappointment is that there isn't a performance of Beethoven's last Piano Sonata, Op. 111.


----------



## Rmathuln

Took advantage of ArkivMusic Naxos 3 for $25 sale to get some "series" sets.

Martinu Piano Works on 7 CDs
Martinu Songs on 5 CDs
Ives Songs on 6 CDs
Weinberg Symphonies (6 CDs, so far with hopefully more to come)


----------



## Judith

Was in a music store and bought

Mozart 
Horn Concertos 1 - 4

and also has

Haydn 
Trumpet Concerto 

Claire Briggs Horn
Ian Balmain Trumpet
RLPO
Stephen Kovacevich

On 
Warner Essential Classics


----------



## senza sordino

Ives A Symphony New England Holidays, Three Places in New England, Central Park in the Dark, The Unanswered Question. This is volume two of the three CDs in this set, now I have all three. 









Dohnanyi Violin Concerti nos 1&2









Bacewicz Symphony for String Orchestra, Concerto for string orchestra, Piano Quintet no 1 orchestrated for string orchestra and piano


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 104842


I just ordered this, so excited now.


----------



## Rmathuln

Scribendum Casadesus collection on 30 CDs

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00L34MFAA/

An excellent bargain on Amazon.com right now from 3rd party sellers.


----------



## agoukass

I'm not really sure about the quality of the recordings that Brilliant Classics selects, but this looked like a very interesting set.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dearborn Music sale $5 used:


----------



## Urban Strata

My purchases tend to fall into two categories:

1. Recordings I really want to hear but aren't available on my subscription streaming service. Most recently bought "Fritz Reiner Conducts Richard Strauss" on RCA, Celibidache's "Ein Heldenleben" on DG, and the Tatrai Quartet's Haydn Op. 20 on Hungaraton.

2. Recordings I love so much and have listened to hundreds of times online, I should own the physical copy. Most recently bought Karajan's Bruckner 9 from 1975, Reich's original ECM vinyl pressing of "Music for 18 Musicians," and a vinyl copy of the old 1953 recording of "Tosca" with Maria Callas at La Scala. Dusty ... but terrific!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Library used store haul at 50 cents each:

Brahms Choral Works 2CD Blomstedt, Abbado, Preston
Prokofiev Symphonies 1 and 5 CSO Levine
Living Stereo Sea Shanties, Robert Shaw
Poulenec, Sacred Music for Unaccommpanied Choir, Marlow
Handel Coronation Anthems (with Janet Baker), Ledger and Willcocks cond.
Opera news Prima Voce Collection II Legendary Voices from the Met's Past
Murray Perahia Bach Goldberg Variations
Fanny Mendelssohn and Clara Schumann Piano Trios, Dartington Piano Trio


----------



## Joe B

Ordered yesterday from amazon:


----------



## Rmathuln

I finally splurged for the Melodiya Gilels 50 CDbox.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01L28UBUC/

Expensive, but if it is anything like Richter box in audio quality I will be very happy.
The boxes and sleeves could be of better quality given the price, which is my only complaint about them.

Sort of want the two Svetlanov orchestral boxes too, but lots of dulicates there with exact recordings I already own.


----------



## wkasimer

Dvorak Cello Concerto, Rostropovich/Talich/Czech PO:









Bought it a week or so ago, but didn't notice the autograph until this morning.


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 104842
> 
> 
> I just ordered this, so excited now.


I like it very much,good choice.


----------



## Guest

A new discovery, Luc Ferrari


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Just added this one:









I'm very fond of Arrau's recordings of the Nocturnes, and expect Pollini to be rather different. I'll report back!


----------



## Merl

Boyd and the Manchester Camerata - Beethoven Symphonies 4&7. Came in the post today. Very impressive recording from a set I am yet to hear all of.


----------



## Taplow

Just arrived in the post today. Very excited. 










Adams: Doctor Atomic
Gerald Finley, Julia Bullock etc.
BBC Symphony conducted by the composer
Nonesuch: 7559-79310-7


----------



## Granate

*Name day binge!*














































For my name day, they gave me a generous amount of money, so I thought about purchasing CDs. For 35€ I may have gotten my awaited Bernstein Mahler cycle at DG now we were talking about our favourite No.8s. The funny thing is I owned the Complete Tennstedt Mahler recordings at Warner Classics on CD and I wanted to have the live recordings at LPO too, especially No.2, No.3 and No.8. Although there is a complete box by LPO that has all those recordings, it would have been more expensive to get that plus the ICA No.3. I wasn't interested in the live No.1. The bill is really high for what I'm used to buy:

Mahler
*Symphonies Nos. 2, 3, 6 & 8*

Beethoven 
*Symphony No.5*

*London Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Tennstedt
LPO + ICA (Live recordings)*

Price: *63€ delivery included*


----------



## Granate

_Bernstein who?_


----------



## deprofundis

Greetings lady & gentelmen, i would like to wish a happy holliday to my fellows canadian , and i purchased 
*Ghiselin Dankerts : missa de beata virgine
Luzzasco Luzzaschi: madrigal, motets & instrumental music
*
both of these title are on Panclassic label, i had them in download numeric but i want the actual cds.

:tiphat: take care


----------



## Judith

Just ordered

Finzi Clarinet Concerto
Michael Collins
BBC Symphony Orchestra

Also has Arnold and Stanford clarinet concertos. 

Ashamed to say, have nothing in my collection composed by Finzi as he went to school in Harrogate which is not far from home.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ileana Cotrubas, Heather Harper, Herman Prey, Hans Sotin, et. al.


----------



## Granate

*Forget the other post*





































I had the bad (or good) luck to find a baragin price for the Mahler Tennstedt LPO box in Amazon Spain. I ordered it quickly and tried to cancel the Mahler CD orders that were already inside the black box. Hoping that the sellers would accept, with the saved money I clicked to buy the Dausgaard Mahler 10. The orders had not been shipped yet. This afternoon, the Amazon UK account showed that my orders had been cancelled and my money refunded. That's the reason why I post this again.

TBH, I didn't like the live No.1 + LEFG when I first listened to it. It also has a live No.2 from 1981.

These are the final items! 

Mahler
*Symphonies Nos. 1, 2, 3, 6 & 8
Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen*

Beethoven 
*Symphony No.5*

*London Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Tennstedt
LPO + ICA (Live recordings)*

Mahler
*Symphony No.10 (Cooke III Completion)*

*Seattle Symphony Orchestra
Thomas Dausgaard
Seattle Symphony Media*

Final Price: *64€ delivery included*


----------



## senza sordino

I bought these three used today. 
Ravel Piano Concertos 1&2, Valse nobles et sentimentales 









Schubert Arepeggione Sonata, Schumann Fünf Stücke im Volkston, Debussy Cello Sonata 









Strauss Sinfonia domestica, Macbeth


----------



## Joe B

Just ordered from amazon:


----------



## Rogerx

Arriving tomorrow .


----------



## agoukass

Statistically speaking, I now have more recordings of Richter than any other pianist in my collection. I've enjoyed most of the performances that I own and I'm glad to add this set to my collection.


----------



## Guest

*Messiaen*

Happy day,


----------



## Guest

Looks very exciting,no other choice than to purchase it.


----------



## Guest

*Hans Werner Henze*

16 CD

long overdue....


----------



## Rmathuln

Cashed in on the Tactus sale at MDT for all 13 volumes of Bossi organ music.

First five volumes:









































https://www.mdt.co.uk/catalogsearch...acinanti+Complete&t=general&order=most_viewed


----------



## Judith

Just ordered Scriabin and Janacek Poems performed by Stephen Hough 

Has

Scriabin 
Piano Sonatas 5 & 4
Poeme in F Sharp Major
Vers La Flamme poeme

Janacek
On the Overgrown Path 
Piano Sonata From the Street

Ashamed to say that I'm not familiar with either of these composers, and the only Scriabin I have is performed by Lang Lang, so think it needs rectifying. Looking forward to indulging.


----------



## runssical

This week.i got an advance copy of the upcoming Dynamic release of Davide Ferella's world premier recording of JS Bach's keyboard concertos arranged for mandolin.

This album has blown me away. The mandolin in place of the harpsichord provides a unique new perspective on these works. The mandolin has a cleaner sound than a harpsichord and it blends well worth the rest of the ensemble. There's a double concerto where two mandolins are used. From beginning to end this is a fantastic album! I think it is expected to be released in August so keep an eye out for it on Spotify in coming weeks!

https://i.imgur.com/1B4NNkr.jpg


----------



## Guest

A must have


----------



## Guest

Traverso said:


> A must have


The real must-have:










But once I got it, he made another recording! It's not safe to buy complete editions of performers who are still walking around!


----------



## Guest

Baron Scarpia said:


> The real must-have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But once I got it, he made another recording! It's not safe to buy complete editions of performers who are still walking around!


I purchased the right box,the music in this box ( 20th century) he plays it very well.:tiphat:
For other composers I have other choices.:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis

Morales :requiem for phillip 2 i just order it online woaw sounded awesome.


----------



## haydnguy

deprofundis said:


> Morales :requiem for phillip 2 i just order it online woaw sounded awesome.


Looks good! I'm sure it sounds great.


----------



## Granate

I didn't expect my Mahler/Tennstedt CD purchases to arrive... on time. Just 12 days, the least it takes to deliver Amazon CDs from the UK to the South of Spain.










My 9CD Tennstedt live box is sent by Amazon Spain and the minimun date is in seven days. I wouldn't believe it arrives in my post by that day. I've had so many purchases delivered so late...


----------



## Taplow

Just got this bad boy ...










*Brahms Complete Chamber Music*
Various Artists
11CD Box Set

I have the trios already, but I'm looking forward to listening to the rest.


----------



## Guest

Taplow said:


> Just got this bad boy ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brahms Complete Chamber Music*
> Various Artists
> 11CD Box Set
> 
> I have the trios already, but I'm looking forward to listening to the rest.


Congratulations with this fine box .I did choose the Hyperion edition.I have of course the Beaux Arts recordings.í ½í¸Š


----------



## Granate

I had to help my mother buy a gift for my father for his name-day by Amazon. I spent like 2 hours trying to find an CD item to reach the 29€ free-delivery option and that was worth the money (because it would be also easy to buy in other places for the same or less price).

I had checked out Mahler CDs (Mehta No.2 was a good candidate) and operas (Gregor's Jenufa would be perfect with free delivery) but they didn't reach the price I wanted and I started to feel worried for the amount of shelf room that I keep without listening (busy with Opera challenges), more like a collection.

But I came up with one of the boxes I had in wanted-list: the Kempe Dresden R. Strauss box for 25€ (free delivery with my father's gift)


----------



## Guest

Traverso said:


> I purchased the right box,the music in this box ( 20th century) he plays it very well.:tiphat:
> For other composers I have other choices.:tiphat:


Have you heard his recording of the late Beethoven Sonatas? In that repertoire there is Pollini, then there are other choices.


----------



## Guest

Baron Scarpia said:


> Have you heard his recording of the late Beethoven Sonatas? In that repertoire there is Pollini, then there are other choices.


Don't worry,I have the late Beethoven sonatas and the Chopin box.



















and this one of course,so I have plenty,I think.


----------



## Taplow

Granate said:


> But I came up with one of the boxes I had in wanted-list: the Kempe Dresden R. Strauss box for 25€ (free delivery with my father's gift)


The Kempe Strauss recordings are awesome. And a very nice price. I bought my EMI 'budget' box set for much more than that from memory. But I've never been disappointed. I do rank the Karajan Horn Concerto No.2 on DG as my preferred recording of that one work, however.










I haven't heard of the Warner remaster, I should check it out.


----------



## Guest

Traverso said:


> Don't worry,I have the late Beethoven sonatas and the Chopin box.


You are well stocked, then! That's his prime stuff. I have yet to listen to his Debussy, but I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Guest

I'm trying to restrain purchasing, but decided it is worth the expenditure to get my first discs by Xanikis and Ginastra



















The idea is to expand horizons with new composers that might make me uncomfortable.


----------



## Guest

Taplow said:


> The Kempe Strauss recordings are awesome. And a very nice price. I bought my EMI 'budget' box set for much more than that from memory. But I've never been disappointed. I do rank the Karajan Horn Concerto No.2 on DG as my preferred recording of that one work, however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard of the Warner remaster, I should check it out.


There is not much improvement, it has a higher volume but that is not a valid reason to purchase the remastered set.


----------



## GrotesqueFugue

I've recently purchased this, courtesy of a recommendation from a TC member (wonder if I can send them the bill?  ) and really rather enjoying it:


----------



## Taplow

A second-hand find ...










*Chabrier*: España, Suite Pastorale, etc.
John Eliot Gardiner: Vienna Philharmonic
DG: 447 751-2

One more thing to cross off my wishlist.


----------



## Joe B

Ordered tonight from prestoclassical.com:


----------



## agoukass

This came in the mail today and had been on my wishlist for a while. Alas, one of the corners was dented in shipping, but the rest of the packaging is in excellent condition. I'm very excited to listen to this great conductor I have never heard of.


----------



## Guest

agoukass said:


> View attachment 105740
> 
> 
> This came in the mail today and had been on my wishlist for a while. Alas, one of the corners was dented in shipping, but the rest of the packaging is in excellent condition. I'm very excited to listen to this great conductor I have never heard of.


I like that set. For something performed in a manner you would never hear today, listen to Ravel's "Pavane pour une infante défunte," the version from around 1950. You will never hear a horn play like that in a modern recording.


----------



## Guest

I'm trying to restrain my purchases, but I allowed my self this one because I obtained some funds by selling off redundant CDs in a used record shop.


----------



## Rmathuln

Ordered from ImportCds.com for $50 today (In Stock already)









Also ordered the newest volume in the ATMA Bach Cantata series from ImportCds


----------



## Azol

Luckily for me, there is Vol.2 of Louis Glass' works out so I grabbed that immediately!
And, as a fan of RVW, I expect some revelations from my 1st encounter with the complete score which was to become Sinfonia Antartica later on...


----------



## Granate

*My latest CD entries*

My last set to be delivered, the Tennstedt Mahler live recordings, arrived today at the post! One week ago, I got the Mahler and Tennstedt CDs I ordered, and yesterday the Kempe Strauss box arrived. Really fast.

Except the Abbado and Giulini Mahler CDs (October 2017), the Bruckner Wand CD and Masur Norman songs (May-June 2018), and the Tennstedt and Klemperer Mahler studio sets, these are my new CDs:

My favourite Beethoven No.5 played by Klaus Tennstedt, the Kempe Dresden recordings of the Richard Strauss orchestral works, so far my favourite Mahler 10 by Thomas Dausgaard, and finally the recordings that complete my collection of Mahler / Tennstedt / LPO CDs: Live recordings of Nos. 1-3, 6 & 8.

Because many struggle to find pictures of the LPO live Tennstedt set, I made comparison pictures of the insides. The Live set 43pg booklet is a treat for Tennstedt lovers, with exclusive pictures, biographies of the artist and orchestras. The ICA No.3 release doesn't have a lot else. I've been reading the booklet of the Dausgaard No.10.

Info: The Mahler studio and live sets by Tennstedt and the Strauss Kempe have matt texture. The Klemperer Mahler set has gloss texture.









_My R. Strauss cds plus Beethoven and Bruckner not shown here before. 
Both are Desert Island CDs for me._​








_My collection of Mahler CDs_​


















_OH. And the Live Mahler LPO set has *very* tight CD sleeves._​


----------



## Granate

*My latest CD entries II*



























_Mahler live LPO vs Mahler studio LPO_​


----------



## Guest

*Buxtehude*

I found this set ( at last ) for a reasonable price. Foccroulle was a bit of a disappointment,a bit dry and I like to have another set .At this moment is Vogel my favorite.


----------



## Rogerx

Václav Neumann conducting; Vanhal: Stabat mater & Symphony in D major

Natalia Melnik (soprano) & Marta Benackova (contralto)

Praguer Kammerchor & Kammmerorchester.


----------



## Guest

Baron Scarpia said:


> I'm trying to restrain purchasing, but decided it is worth the expenditure to get my first discs by Xanikis and Ginastra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea is to expand horizons with new composers that might make me uncomfortable.


The Xenakis is fantabulous. No need for discomfort!


----------



## Rmathuln

Granate said:


> My last set to be delivered, the Tennstedt Mahler live recordings, arrived today at the post! One week ago, I got the Mahler and Tennstedt CDs I ordered, and yesterday the Kempe Strauss box arrived. Really fast.
> 
> Except the Abbado and Giulini Mahler CDs (October 2017), the Bruckner Wand CD and Masur Norman songs (May-June 2018), and the Tennstedt and Klemperer Mahler studio sets, these are my new CDs:
> 
> My favourite Beethoven No.5 played by Klaus Tennstedt, the Kempe Dresden recordings of the Richard Strauss orchestral works, so far my favourite Mahler 10 by Thomas Dausgaard, and finally the recordings that complete my collection of Mahler / Tennstedt / LPO CDs: Live recordings of Nos. 1-3, 6 & 8.
> 
> Because many struggle to find pictures of the LPO live Tennstedt set, I made comparison pictures of the insides. The Live set 43pg booklet is a treat for Tennstedt lovers, with exclusive pictures, biographies of the artist and orchestras. The ICA No.3 release doesn't have a lot else. I've been reading the booklet of the Dausgaard No.10.
> 
> Info: The Mahler studio and live sets by Tennstedt and the Strauss Kempe have matt texture. The Klemperer Mahler set has gloss texture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _My R. Strauss cds plus Beethoven and Bruckner not shown here before.
> Both are Desert Island CDs for me._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _My collection of Mahler CDs_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _OH. And the Live Mahler LPO set has *very* tight CD sleeves._​


I finally ordered the LPO Tennstedt box through an Amazon reseller, received today. A few days after I placed my order BRO started carrying the box for $22!


----------



## Granate

Rmathuln said:


> I finally ordered the LPO Tennstedt box through an Amazon reseller, received today. A few days after I placed my order BRO started carrying the box for $22!


Wait, so what was the final price tag (box + delivery)? Do you really mean the LPO live Tennstedt Mahler set? I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## BobBrines

The other flute concertos - not contained in Op. 10









A Naxos give-away


----------



## Rmathuln

I paid just over $40 USD incl. S&H, but that was before it showed up at BRO for $22.
And yes, this is the Tennstedt Live LPO Mahler 9 CD box.


----------



## Granate

Rmathuln said:


> I paid just over $40 USD incl. S&H, but that was before it showed up at BRO for $22.
> And yes, this is the Tennstedt Live LPO Mahler 9 CD box.


Wow. That's a pity. I was just going to purchase the Nos.2, 6 and 8 from that box in individual CDs because Amazon UK offered the complete box for almost £40. I ordered, but just hours after that Amazon Spain was selling the item for just 25€. I cancelled the other items, purchased the black box, and made sure the next day that the sellers were actually cancelling my CDs. With the saved money, I purchased my copy of the only Symphony I didn't own: No.10 Cooke III.

Can't you do that too?


----------



## Art Rock

Picked up another complete Bach organ works box (by Stefano Molardi) to complement my Hurford. 15 CDs for less than 10 euro (jpc).


----------



## Guest

*Xenakis*


----------



## eugeneonagain

I have that Ginastera. I heard his concerto for strings before the string quartet from which it was constructed and I've been listening to the latter recently by Cuarteto LatinoAmericano and also the Enso Quartet. The concerto is probably better.

uh-oh, I'm responding to a post way back in the thread!


----------



## Don Camillo

W. A. Mozart "Overtures" (Emmanuel Krivine, Sinfonia Varsovia, PCM/Denon)
W. A. Mozart "Eine kleine nachmusik" (Emmanuel Krivine, Sinfonia Varsovia, PCM/Denon)

I have four CD's with the Mozart symphonies recorded by Emmanuel Krivine (The Philharmonia Ocrchestra and Sinfonia Varsovia). The first one I bought from a Salvation Army thriftstore, without having heard of either Krivne or The Philharmonia Orchestra. "Mozart Symphonies, good, I'll keep them in my car", I thought. But when I started to listen, I was thrilled. This is absolutely gold, these recordings are fantastic. Since then, I have bought three more CD's with the symphonies, and now the two mentioned above. And a bunch of other recordings by PCM/Denon. I love them all.


----------



## Joe B

After learning about ClassicSelect from a post by Oldhoosierdude yesterday under the thread "Ridiculous bargains, CD's, etc", I purchased these last night for just under $31 delivered:


----------



## Joe B

Along with these:


----------



## agoukass

Scarlatti: Complete Keyboard Sonatas 

Scott Ross, harpsichord


----------



## Rambler

*Buxtehude: Abendmusiken* Ensemble Masques; Oliver Fortin; Vox Luminis; Lionel Meunier on Alpha








I cycled to my local post delivery office to pick up this disc (plus in contrast Wagner's Parsifal). I'm listening to it now - quite delightful!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Electronic download, but is the entire Mahler symphony cycle and more by the Utah Symphony, Maurice Abravanel, conductor.


----------



## Guest

*Stockhausen*


----------



## Crawford Glissadevil

22 CD box set- Work of Stravinsky conducted by Stravinsky.


----------



## Rmathuln

Ordered from ImportCds.com for $50










Arrived today, phenomenal in all respects.
As expected the sound of the Blu Ray is spectacular. Relishing DFDs first Aria in BWV 030 as I write.
The book with multi language translations is of fine print and binding quality. It is well indexed too.

A big improvement over other UMG Blu Ray audio discs is the on screen selection by title. Other titles have required you know track number and navigate through a grid to the number. Not required here.

Highly recommended on counts.


----------



## Joe B

Ordered tonight from PrestoClassical:


----------



## Granate

Joe B said:


> Ordered tonight from PrestoClassical:


I love this one!


----------



## Taplow

To be perfectly Franck ...


----------



## Guest

*Busoni and Bruno Maderna*


----------



## eljr

SACD



















cd preorder


----------



## Judith

Just ordered 

Beethoven

Overtures 

Berlin Philharmonic
Herbert Von Karajan

On Deutsche Grammophon 

Realised, hadn't got all overtures and chose Karajan because I was impressed with some of his other recordings on radio


----------



## Joe B

Ordered from PrestoClassical two nights ago:










Along with this disc, I ordered another copy of "Poulenc: Voyage à Paris" which turned out to have playback issues on the last 6 tracks (on 3 different players).


----------



## jegreenwood

Broke my promise to myself - no more super mega-boxes. (First one in 4 years.) Arrives later this month.


----------



## Guest

.............................................


----------



## Granate

jegreenwood said:


> Broke my promise to myself - no more super mega-boxes. (First one in 4 years.) Arrives later this month.


I wonder... which was your last mega-box?


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 106265


Just arrived from the shop.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Oops, someone shared that the Montenegrin guitar duo just released the second CD of English suites by Bach, so I ordered it AND one with Gubaidulina AND preordered Magnus Lindberg's violin concerto no. 2...It's fun to wait for the mail to arrive...OH, yesterday I ordered "Nocturnal" with Lukasz Kuropaczewski right from the performer. It has a new guitar concerto by Krzysztof Meyer that I look forward to hearing


----------



## Ariasexta

Hacquart: Cantiones & Sonate 
Carolus Hacquart(1640-1701)
Ensemble Clematis; Label:Musica Ficta









An interest discovery of another lesser known 17th century master. Stark and mellifluous aria style of motets and stylus phantasticus sonatas. For those who like Buxtehude, this one will be a worthy addition.


----------



## jegreenwood

Granate said:


> I wonder... which was your last mega-box?


Super-mega box (50 discs or more) - Complete Rubinstein. About 140 discs - the largest set I've ever bought. And I still haven't listened to all of it.

I've bought two sets in the 30-40 disc range in the past 12 months: Quartetto Italiano and Herreweghe. Also, Kuijken's Bach Cantatas (19 discs).

The interesting thing is that the Szell set cannot be justified logically. I have his Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Schumann, and Brahms Symphonies, plus individual orchestral discs by several other composers and a number of concerto recordings. Many of them are improved remasters; about 10, including his Beethoven cycle, are SACDs.

Just call me sentimental.


----------



## jegreenwood

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Oops, someone shared that the Montenegrin guitar duo just released the second CD of English suites by Bach, so I ordered it AND one with Gubaidulina AND preordered Magnus Lindberg's violin concerto no. 2...It's fun to wait for the mail to arrive...OH, yesterday I ordered "Nocturnal" with Lukasz Kuropaczewski right from the performer. It has a new guitar concerto by Krzysztof Meyer that I look forward to hearing


I picked up the Montenegrin recording. As with the first one, I got it as a hi-res download (from Presto). No waiting required.


----------



## Joe B

Ordered tonight thanks to @eljr. This is what makes TC worthwhile.


----------



## Merl

Only had this on mp3 before but bought vol.1 of this on CD and received it today. Part of a great Beethoven HIP cycle.


----------



## Rmathuln

Finally got this set for a reasonable price of $57.50 USD incl S&H
From Amazon reseller Moscho Group.
Arrived today.









Now have several HIP sets of Mozart Piano Concerti with this set, Bilson, Zaccharias 2x, Brautigam, and van Immerseel


----------



## agoukass

I don't have a lot of vocal music in my collection, but I have always enjoyed Dame Janet Baker's singing and thought that this would be a worthwhile investment.


----------



## Taplow

In a Brahms mood ...


----------



## agoukass

More vocal music for the collection from a favorite singer.


----------



## haydnguy

Rmathuln said:


> I paid just over $40 USD incl. S&H, but that was before it showed up at BRO for $22.
> And yes, this is the Tennstedt Live LPO Mahler 9 CD box.


I always tell myself to never look back. You could not have known that would happen.


----------



## eljr

CD:










SACD:


----------



## Rogerx

New purchase.


----------



## agoukass

Another big box for the collection. Ordered on the day it was released because it was sold at a discounted price.


----------



## Rmathuln

Added some Satie sets, given I have very little Satie excepting the two integral solo piano sets contained in the great French EMI Ciccolini Box.














































Will I ever have the patience to listen to that much Satie? 
Time will tell.


----------



## Captainnumber36

From Half Price Books:

Karajan - St. Matthews Passion
Uchida - Mozart Piano Sonatas (complete)
Brendel - Assorted solo piano works by Liszt

From Amazon:

Gould - Goldberg Variations, Art of the Fugue, & The Well Tempered Clavier Books I and II.
Ian Morevac - Chopin Nocturnes
Ekaterina - Haydn Piano Sonatas (complete)


----------



## Itullian

For 35$ it's hard to beat.


----------



## Itullian

Great set!! $16 !


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

Arrives Wednesday from Amazon.de
$95 USD incl. S&H
Supposed to include a two CD sleeve on the outside with the two recordings that were accidentally left out, the 1958 Beethoven 7th and a recording of On the Waterfront.

https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2018/08/14/1112

Appears outcries about goofs like that do sometimes get the attention of management.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

Flac:


----------



## eljr

CD:


----------



## eljr

SACD:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## jtbell

jegreenwood said:


> Broke my promise to myself - no more super mega-boxes. (First one in 4 years.) Arrives later this month.
> 
> View attachment 106245


Mine arrived from Amazon a few days after I left on a solo road trip. My wife retrieved it from the doorstep and it sat on my table until I returned home a few days ago. Now I'm ripping the CDs into iTunes and starting to listen to them in sequence.

Like you, I can't really justify this purchase logically because I already have almost all of the material on previous releases, including Japanese SACDs and Lani Spahr's old private label CD-R's of mono and early stereo material that hadn't been otherwise reissued at that time. In fact, I think most of the items that I didn't have were on Spahr CD-R's that went bad on me before I ripped that batch. So I'm glad to have those back, and it's nice to have everything together in one place.


----------



## Rmathuln

Rmathuln said:


> Arrives Wednesday from Amazon.de
> $95 USD incl. S&H
> Supposed to include a two CD sleeve on the outside with the two recordings that were accidentally left out, the 1958 Beethoven 7th and a recording of On the Waterfront.
> 
> https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2018/08/14/1112
> 
> Appears outcries about goofs like that do sometimes get the attention of management.


Arrived today, and indeed does have the added two CDs.


----------



## jegreenwood

jtbell said:


> Mine arrived from Amazon a few days after I left on a solo road trip. My wife retrieved it from the doorstep and it sat on my table until I returned home a few days ago. Now I'm ripping the CDs into iTunes and starting to listen to them in sequence.
> 
> Like you, I can't really justify this purchase logically because I already have almost all of the material on previous releases, including Japanese SACDs and Lani Spahr's old private label CD-R's of mono and early stereo material that hadn't been otherwise reissued at that time. In fact, I think most of the items that I didn't have were on Spahr CD-R's that went bad on me before I ripped that batch. So I'm glad to have those back, and it's nice to have everything together in one place.


Already ripped mine.  Picking and choosing among the recordings I don't have.


----------



## eljr

Flac:


----------



## eljr

CD:


----------



## eljr

Blu-Ray Audio:


----------



## eljr

BLU-RAY AUDIO:










SACD:










CD:


----------



## Eramire156

*Another rare opera for the collection,*

found on vacation









In Arezzo in the Tuscan hills.

*Johann Simon Mayr
Saffo *


----------



## eljr

CD


----------



## eljr

CD:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Colin M

Just bought and listened to Chadwick Symphony 2 and 3 by the Detroit Symphony under Jarvi. Both beautifully done. 2 B Flat is also available with Northern Ballad by Horatio Parker by the Albany Symphony. Also quite nice. But for crispness especially 3 in F Major Detroit rules on this recording. Brass sounds amazing!


----------



## Rmathuln

Two SWR Rosbaud sets





































And there's a 10 CD Mozart set on the horizon

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07GGVXXZC


----------



## Granate

I ended really obsessed with owning this recording for weeks. This work was a slow burner for me and after a bumpy DVD visualization and several audio versions of the Opera, I came to love both the libretto and Mussorgsky's music. For the vocals, my favourite is the Dobrowen mono recording, but for the amazing music, the piano score version is the most satisfying for me and this orchestra is the one that plays it best.

I usually buy and own my favourite recordings of each opera, but recently some of those have left a cold impression on me. After listening the CD of my favourite mono Parsifal, I had new hopes. I may be wasting a lot of money on 3 CDs, because I have had to pay overall 18,66€.

My first Boris Godunov out of 3 I'd like to have (see challenge).


----------



## Art Rock

I had a field day at the local thrift shop this afternoon - they just had a new batch in. Scored 35 CD's of classical music (some new to me, some very useful for playing while the gallery is open) for 8 euro total. Listening to WF Bach cantatas just now (Brilliant Classics, 2CD, 50 cents), excellent.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

SACD:



















CD:


----------



## Itullian

I've been so happy with the other issues in this series (24 bit)
I had to order this one.
I love the classy packaging too.


----------



## eljr




----------



## AClockworkOrange

Rmathuln said:


>


This is a superb set and one of my few recent purchases.


----------



## hpowders

Josef Haydn Op. 64 String Quartets performed by the Quatuor Mosaïques ordered from Japan.

Hope I don't expire before it finally comes.

They are "slow-walking" it!!!


----------



## Rmathuln

Cannot believe this escaped my notice when it was released a few years ago.



















Ordered from ImportCDs.com

https://www.importcds.com/christoph-eschenbach-eloq-romantische-klaviermusik-chopin-mendelssoh/028947946243


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01C5PTU94


----------



## Rach Man

I've been on a buying spree over the last month or two. I thought I'd pick up some small sets from the lesser known conductors.








I found this very inexpensively at a used CD store,








so I picked this up, to compliment that, from Amazon.








I have a chance to see Blomstedt guest conduct a concert in the 2018-2019 season, so I picked up this set,








then a talkclassical member recommended that I try Blomstedt's Beethoven cycle, so I bought it.


----------



## Rach Man

I also decided to buy a couple of Czech sets.

















This is a nice CD set, but the cover picture does not do Miss Frank justice.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


> For 35$ it's hard to beat.


I paid £5 for it. Lol


----------



## Granate

Merl said:


> I paid £5 for it. Lol


I want to go shopping with you. You've got a nose for bargains.


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann

I am in Vienna this week, and in the Gramola shop down in Graben on ecan find interesting things...


----------



## Granate

Überstürzter Neumann said:


> I am in Vienna this week, and in the Gramola shop down in Graben on ecan find interesting things...


The *Wiener Philharmoniker gift shop* sells exclusively Salzburg Bruckner performances, according to abruckner.com

Thielemann Bruckner No.5 WPO (SAE 2014)
Jansons Bruckner No.6 WPO (SAE 2017)
Blomstedt Bruckner No.7 WPO (SAE 2018)

Maybe you'd like to own them!


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann

Why thank you very much. I wasn't aware of that, and it is much appreciated. 
Fortunately for me I am leaving only on Tuesday, so I will have time to look it up.


----------



## Itullian

English suites.


----------



## Itullian

Can't wait to hear this


----------



## Judith

Itullian said:


> Can't wait to hear this


Lovely album. Have this one


----------



## Judith

Ordered Bachs "Well Tempered Clavier" performed by Angela Hewitt 

The album contains all 48.

Was hooked after seeing Andras Schiff perform Book II on the proms and ashamed to say, haven't got any of it in my collection. 

Like Angela Hewitt after seeing her perform live about a year ago and seeing her again this coming season.


----------



## eljr




----------



## philoctetes

Already had v3 and it's not enough


----------



## geralmar

I've searched for this obscure L.P. from my early teens for many years. Found a stereo copy in very fine condition last night in a charity shop. I paid fifty cents. For some reason an Amazon seller wants $199.00 for a used mono copy. Nostalgia isn't worth that much.

screencapture


----------



## Rmathuln

*Mozart: Complete Violin Sonatas*
Cédric Tiberghien, Alina Ibragimova
Hyperion 10 CDs

Presto Classical alone has all 10 CDs in a single package
Nicely priced too



















Mozart Complete Violin Sonatas


----------



## andrzejmakal

Lovely lovely lovely recording.


----------



## Granate

Überstürzter Neumann said:


> Why thank you very much. I wasn't aware of that, and it is much appreciated.
> Fortunately for me I am leaving only on Tuesday, so I will have time to look it up.


So... did you buy recordings or not?


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

I'm a sucker for Brahms played by a Chamber Orchestra sized ensemble. The old Mackerras was sort of a dud for me, but I'm optimistic about Berglund.


----------



## eljr

CD:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Since I have publicly stated that Luigi Nono is a new favorite composer, I had to order something not available on spotify (at least I think so).


----------



## SixFootScowl

50 cents at my local library used store:


----------



## eljr

CD:


----------



## severance68

This will be my first exposure to Rachmaninov's recordings of his own work, after hearing Earl Wild, Van Cliburn, Vladimir Ashkenazy, et. al.
















Having heard so much about Mravinksy's interpretations of Tchaikovsky, I'm finally going to pick this up.









I'm discovering Schubert, and this is part of my education.


----------



## eljr

Flac Download:


----------



## eljr

CD:



















pre-order


----------



## eljr

SACD




























pre-order


----------



## Rmathuln

*ORDERED FROM PRESTO TODAY AT HYPERION SALE PRICES










And all 6 prior volume in the series










And all 6 prior volumes in the series

*


----------



## joen_cph

At very modest prices, the Zinman set was surprisingly good, the Nordheim violin concerto and supplementary Valen recording excellent.

Amalie Malling plays the Fantasiestücke and Faschingschwank Aus Wien very well, with a good deal of temper; the disc also includes a reconstruction of Schuman´s Piano Sonata no.4


----------



## Rogerx

Rmathuln said:


> *ORDERED FROM PRESTO TODAY AT HYPERION SALE PRICES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all 6 prior volume in the series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all 6 prior volumes in the series
> 
> *


I paid full price for both :scold:


----------



## agoukass

Alicia de Larrocha - Complete Decca Recordings (41 CDs) 

Emanuel Ax - Complete RCA Album Collection (21 CDs)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I've ordered some books about composers actually. Luigi Nono, Pierre Boulez and Edison Denisov, to broaden my horizon while listening. Also ordered a double CD of Promoteo by Nono. These guys are my favorite modernists at the moment.


----------



## bravenewworld

Two orders:









and









I eagerly anticipate their timely arrival  (I hold out little hope though, Australia Post being what it is)


----------



## joen_cph

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I've ordered some books about composers actually. Luigi Nono, Pierre Boulez and Edison Denisov, to broaden my horizon while listening. Also ordered a double CD of Promoteo by Nono. These guys are my favorite modernists at the moment.


Nice. Any Denisov works you like in particular?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

joen_cph said:


> Nice. Any Denisov works you like in particular?


For a long time I only knew the guitar sonata, which I'm scared of (never played it live), and 4 orchestral pieces on a BIS recording I bought early 90's. Those are pieces written in the 80's. Two pieces I discovered lately are Three Pictures after Paul Klee, and On the Surface of a Frozen Pond, that I've heard several times. Right now I regard him as my favorite modern composer. Also the flute and guitar sonata is really nice. I might by lying in the first sentence here...I also listened a lot to some flute/piano pieces  The Guitar Concerto and Chamber Symphonies are nice too. Unfortunately the man died after complications from a car accident in 1996. He seems to be overshadowed by his contemporaries Schnittke and Gubaidulina, whom I also like a lot...Just put on the Cello Concerto.


----------



## joen_cph

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> For a long time I only knew the guitar sonata, which I'm scared of (never played it live), and 4 orchestral pieces on a BIS recording I bought early 90's. Those are pieces written in the 80's. Two pieces I discovered lately are Three Pictures after Paul Klee, and On the Surface of a Frozen Pond, that I've heard several times. Right now I regard him as my favorite modern composer. Also the flute and guitar sonata is really nice. I might by lying in the first sentence here...I also listened a lot to some flute/piano pieces  The Guitar Concerto and Chamber Symphonies are nice too. Unfortunately the man died after complications from a car accident in 1996. He seems to be overshadowed by his contemporaries Schnittke and Gubaidulina, whom I also like a lot...Just put on the Cello Concerto.


'

Interesting, some works I don´t know, but I've got the Chamber Symphonies & quite like them. The Cello Concerto is great (if dark), agree; I have both the Georgian/Kityaenko recording, which I prefer, and the Vista Vera one. I´d choose it as a representative work as well.
The works for flute & piano on Vista Vera is among Denisov´s most approachable works, they sound quite French too.


----------



## haydnguy

On it's way, and then I play!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Was going to make a joke in the stupid ideas thread and googled unprepared piano!
...wowie, I missed, this should have been in current listening...


----------



## Rach Man

I just picked this up. It was released yesterday. I haven't had time to listen to it yet. But Honeck and the PSO had a great Beethoven 7th recently, Plus their recordings have amazing sound.


----------



## DavidA

Mozart Piano concertos - Bilson / Gardiner


----------



## Score reader

Picked up for £2.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Granate

Granate said:


> I made a list of all the Wagner mono recordings in the Archipel group that I should buy on CD and I calculated the price of the whole canon in New condition (10-14€ each): 125€ all included.
> 
> 
> *Opera**Conductor**Orchestra**Year**ASIN*DFHH. KnappertsbuschBayreuther Festspiele1955B000EGEZHOTanA. CluytensBayreuther Festspiele1955B000EGEZHYLHGA. CluytensBayreuther Festspiele1958B001MKE166TUIA. CluytensWiener Staatsoper1956B001DAYA8ODMvNA. CluytensBayreuther Festspiele1958B00JGCA43QDRGH. KnappertsbuschBayreuther Festspiele1957B0010V3M3UDWH. KnappertsbuschBayreuther Festspiele1958B001MKE15CSGFH. KnappertsbuschBayreuther Festspiele1957B0010V3M4EGDRH. KnappertsbuschBayreuther Festspiele1957B0010V3M4OParH. KnappertsbuschBayreuther Festspiele1952B00EYRT4XY
> 
> Funny that all of them are either Knappertsbusch or Cluytens. but of course there are others like:
> 
> 
> *Opera**Conductor**Orchestra**Year**ASIN*LHGW. SchüchterNDR Sinfonieorchester1953B0006MT4VSLHGJ. KeilberthBayreuther Festspiele1953B0007ORDRMTUIH. von KarajanBayreuther Festspiele1952B00013UU06TUIW. FurtwänglerPhilharmonia Orchestra1952B0001E8C14




















Brand new from the Rapace sale in Amazon. 15.24€ altogether. I think that was a bargain.

Ok, only 7 to go to complete the Wagner Bayreuth mono collection. 6 if we discount a Meistersinger I don't want to own and 2 if we discount the Membran Keilberth Ring I already have.


----------



## agoukass

Claude Debussy: Complete Works (Warner Classics)


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## DavidA

Schumann Piano works

W Kempff


----------



## Joe B

Ordered tonight:


----------



## Joe B

Along with:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Posted by Rmathuln...










Yes, I rather like the look of this one.


----------



## starthrower

First classical purchase in quite a while. I finished listening to my library copy yesterday, and I need a copy of this. I'd like to get the Solti CD/blu-ray set as well as soon as I spot a good deal on a used copy.


----------



## agoukass

More piano recordings for the collection.


----------



## DavidA

Kubelik complete

Master conductor


----------



## Rogerx

With thanks to Rmathuln.


----------



## eljr

CD


----------



## Rmathuln

All from HMV Japan at 40% discount.


----------



## eljr

CD


----------



## DavidA

Mahler Wunderhorn


----------



## eljr

SACD



















CD


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Joe B

Ordered last night:


----------



## senza sordino

I made a rather large purchase from Presto music a couple of weeks ago. I had a large list in the shopping cart for a long time but never actually hit the purchase button, until two weeks ago. I bought 15 CDs, and they were shipped from England to here very quickly. Impressively quickly sent but I'm not sure the price was worth it. They were cheaper than buying here, but once you factor shipping and taxes it's a close call. I bought items I couldn't buy immediately here. Most were on sale and a couple were out of print but somehow reissued by Presto. My Christmas and birthday present to myself.

Sibelius Tone Poems BIS
guitar recital Naxos
Under the Greenwood Tree Naxos
Hindemith Kammermusik Decca
Schoenberg Chamber Symphonies and Verklärte Nacht DG
Tippett Symphonies 1&2 Hyperion
Tippett Triple Concerto and Concerto for Orchestra Phillips 
Bacewicz String Quartets Chandos
English Guitar Concertos Chandos 
Bach Mass in Bm Erato
Hildegard of Bingen A Feather ... Hyperion 
Ives Violin Sonatas DG
Bridge Piano Trios Naxos
Barber Knoxville Naxos
Roussel and Franck Symphonies DG

You'll see the images slowly posted on current listening as I listen to them all.


----------



## SixFootScowl

50 cents at library sale









Others, I may or may not keep, for same price include:

Myra Hess, Great Pianists 2 CDs Various classical pieces

Yefin Bronfman, piano, Brahms Sontat #3, Scherzo

20th Century Piano Concertos including Prokofiev, Poulenec and Ravel

Andre Previn and Alicia de Larrocha, Mozart, Concerto for two Pianos, Sonata for Two Pianos

Evgeny Kissin Brahms Sonata in F minor, Intermmezzo in A minor, Capriccio in B minor, 5 Hungarian Dances

Verdi, Four Sacred Pieces; Stravinski, Symphony of Psalms, Robert Shaw, Atlanta Symphony

Poulenc Mass in G major Quatre Motets and Quatre Petites Prieres de Saint Francois

The King's Singers Greatest Hits (2 CD)


----------



## Joe B

Downloading now from 2L music store as 24/96 FLAC Files:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Half price day at library sale ($1 each):

Beethoven's 8th and 9th, Michael Tilson Thomas
Beethoven's 5th and 6th Norrington
Beethoven's 5th and 6th Karajan ('84)
Mahler 5 BBC Welsh Symphony Orchestra, Tadaaki Otaka
Beethoven Symphony 9, Barenboim
Favorite Soprano Arias--Luba Orgonasova (of my favorite La Sonnambula)
Daugherty's Metropolis Symphony, Zinman. The booklet says the Metropolis Symphony is bizarro, and from what little I sampled, it is. But I like it!


----------



## Joe B

Ordered tonight from Presto Classical:


----------



## eljr

CD's









(pre-order)


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> CD's


This should be really good. Glass's score to to Paul Schrader's film "Mishima" was excellent and was an integral part of the film.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Very Mahlerish sounding piece. Bought it for Orgonasova.


----------



## Rmathuln

ImportCds.com shipped last night.


----------



## Joe B

Ordered last night:


----------



## Joe B




----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> This should be really good. Glass's score to to Paul Schrader's film "Mishima" was excellent and was an integral part of the film.


Should be in the mailbox today.... I am pretty excited about it.


----------



## eljr

SACD


----------



## Blancrocher

Hans Abrahamsen - Let Me Tell You (Hannigan/Nelsons)


----------



## Rmathuln

Shipped by ImportCDs.com yesterday.


----------



## agoukass

Purchases from the last month or so:









Rafael Kubelik - Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon









Seiji Ozawa - The Philips Years









Romantic Piano Concertos - 40 CD anthology from Brilliant Classics


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Oops! Just ordered 3 cd's for 35 euro. 2 Boulez and 1 Nono. I received an e-mail about delay in my last order, so at least 3 more weeks for another Nono work. Maybe I'll get surprised.


----------



## Biwa

eljr said:


> SACD


Thanks for the heads up! :tiphat:

Just ordered one.


----------



## Biwa

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Oops! Just ordered 3 cd's for 35 euro. 2 Boulez and 1 Nono. I received an e-mail about delay in my last order, so at least 3 more weeks for another Nono work. Maybe I'll get surprised.


It'll be worth the wait.


----------



## philoctetes

Amazon discounted their last copy to $10, and I grabbed it. Four of my very favorite composers...










Now looking for that Praetorias...


----------



## Taplow

Haven't had a chance to listen to it yet, but very much looking forward to it!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Again I ordered a book...A Norwegian book on Fartein Valen. He is an angel! Also I'm eagerly awaiting an album from a Russian label, some hardcore black/death metal! Yes. I like to drive my car nicely with thundering metal. Not so angel...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...haha! This is what I'm waiting for!


----------



## Joe B

Joe B said:


> Ordered last night:


I ordered this last Saturday and just received the following shipping notification.....I just had to share this:

*(1) Kantorei: Pillars of Light

Your CD has been gently taken from our CD Baby shelves with sterilized contamination-free gloves and placed onto a satin pillow.

A team of 50 employees inspected your CD and polished it to make sure it was in the best possible condition before mailing. Our world-renowned packing specialist lit a local artisan candle and a hush fell over the crowd as he put your CD into the finest gold-lined box that money can buy.

We all had a wonderful celebration afterwards and the whole party marched down the street to the post office where the entire town of Portland waved "Bon Voyage!" to your package, on its way to you, in our private CD Baby jet on this day, October 19, 2018.

We hope you had a wonderful time shopping at CD Baby. In commemoration, we have placed your picture on our wall as "Customer of the Year." We're all exhausted but can't wait for you to come back to CDBABY.COM!!

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Sigh...
We miss you already. We'll be right here at http://cdbaby.com/, patiently awaiting your return.
--
CD Baby
The little store with the best new independent music.*

Absolutely BRILLIANT!


----------



## Blancrocher

Enescu: Octet/Quintet (Kremer/Kremerata Baltica)

I'd been meaning to get this for quite awhile--finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## Judith

Just ordered

Haydn 
Symphonies nos 44 45 49
ASMF
Iona Brown

Not got a lot of Haydn in collection and going to see no 49 perfomed by local ensemble in December so wanted to familiarise myself


----------



## Joe B

Just ordered from Delos:


----------



## Joe B

Along with these:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> I ordered this last Saturday and just received the following shipping notification.....I just had to share this:
> 
> *(1) Kantorei: Pillars of Light
> 
> Your CD has been gently taken from our CD Baby shelves with sterilized contamination-free gloves and placed onto a satin pillow.
> 
> A team of 50 employees inspected your CD and polished it to make sure it was in the best possible condition before mailing. Our world-renowned packing specialist lit a local artisan candle and a hush fell over the crowd as he put your CD into the finest gold-lined box that money can buy.
> 
> We all had a wonderful celebration afterwards and the whole party marched down the street to the post office where the entire town of Portland waved "Bon Voyage!" to your package, on its way to you, in our private CD Baby jet on this day, October 19, 2018.
> 
> We hope you had a wonderful time shopping at CD Baby. In commemoration, we have placed your picture on our wall as "Customer of the Year." We're all exhausted but can't wait for you to come back to CDBABY.COM!!
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you!
> 
> Sigh...
> We miss you already. We'll be right here at http://cdbaby.com/, patiently awaiting your return.
> --
> CD Baby
> The little store with the best new independent music.*
> 
> Absolutely BRILLIANT!


LOL, yeah, years ago I got that and had a problem so (I replied in kind, they were not amused)

Trust me, those 50 inspectors and gloves and pillow and jet and stuff are not the same folks as in customer service!


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## SixFootScowl

Rmathuln said:


>


Wow! What an awesome set!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Biography of Fartein Valen arrived in the mailbox today, took the whole space. Over 700 pages in Norwegian, and I'm Norwegian  Was struck by that the author, Berit Kvinge Tjøme, died in 2015, only 63 years old. It seems I have her life work in my hands...


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Kobus said:


> Wow! What an awesome set!


I am very curious witch Semiramide they are using in that box.


----------



## Granate

Rogerx said:


> I am very curious witch Semiramide they are using in that box.


----------



## joen_cph

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Biography of Fartein Valen arrived in the mailbox today, took the whole space. Over 700 pages in Norwegian, and I'm Norwegian  Was struck by that the author, Berit Kvinge Tjøme, died in 2015, only 63 years old. It seems I have her life work in my hands...


Noted. I´d love to have that book.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

joen_cph said:


> Noted. I´d love to have that book.


https://www.adlibris.com/no/bok/trekkfuglen-9788270996896
This is where I got my copy. You can probably read Norwegian in Copenhagen, right?


----------



## joen_cph

Det går fint!
We occasionally watch NRK down here, and I´ve cycled in Norway and visited Valevåg too. 

I'll probably wait a while, for an even lower price, though. But it must be interesting to read about that discreet composer, who nonetheless seems to have had so many interests, and even to be quite a bit eccentric too.

EDIT: Found one for SEK (?) 260. Tempting ... but then comes mail ... under consideration.


----------



## deprofundis

hello propeitia sybillariu lp pire and sample of franco-flemish day seem special!
:tiphat: g, thaan marenzio ,. palestrian monteverdi LPŜ a plenty frieinds!


----------



## DavidA

Mahler Symphony 7 / Abbado / BPO

Mahler Symphony 5 / Sinopoli / Philharmonia 

Mahler Symphony 8 / Chailly / RCO

Seems as if a Mahler fan gave a charity shop a field day. Got them all for £3


----------



## Kollwitz

Wagner, Die Meistersinger - Kubelik, BRSO

Having enjoyed Kubelik's Parsifal so much recently I thought I'd double down on pricy, belatedly released Wagner recordings. (Trying desperately to resist the allure of the Keilberth Ring cycle in Testament).


----------



## DavidA

Charity shop to0day

Mahler Symphony 2 (Klemperer) Symphony 7 (Rattle)


----------



## eljr

CD:


----------



## eljr

SACD


----------



## eljr

CD


----------



## SixFootScowl

50 cents each at library store:


----------



## Blancrocher

Stravinsky: Canticum Sacrum, Agon, Requiem Canticles (Gielen); Threni, Requiem Canticles (Herreweghe)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Cello/guitar album with one of my big favorite guitarists, Pablo Marquez. Also Norwegian contemporary composer around my age, Gisle Kverndokk.


----------



## Alfacharger

Ives, Biber and Telemann...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Since I am seeing Joyce DiDonato perform this in December, I thought I should get familiar with it. I was torn between this one and the one with contralto Nathalie Stutzmann, but Brigitte won out since she and DiDonato are both mezzos so I thought it would be better prep for the concert.


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Kobus said:


> 50 cents each at library store:
> 
> 
> ]


This one is in my CD player like now.....:angel:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## joen_cph

*Bertini*´s *Mahler* has somehow been under my radar so far, but buying and hearing the recording of the 6th symphony for a very modest price, and reading the reviews, made me invest in a relatively economical whole set.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2007/Jan07/Mahler_Bertini_3402382.htm

I´ll try to skip a couple of Mahler recordings I own, and am really looking forward to having that set ...


----------



## Rmathuln

Rmathuln said:


>


I am more excited about these BluRay Audio releases (with or without CDs) since I figured out how to extract the as hires FLAC files for incorporation in my online music library.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

CD:


----------



## Judith

Sibelius Symphony no 5 (Original & Final Versions)
Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vanska

Never knew about the other versions until I read the programme from last weekends concert. 

Mentioned it on Twitter and someone recommended this CD


----------



## eljr

SACD


----------



## eljr

CD:


----------



## starthrower

I scored some great stuff at my library's one dollar sale. Two bucks for the DVD set.

Leonard Bernstein Omnibus : Historic TV Broadcasts 4 DVD
Hugo Alfven Symphony No. 3 on Naxos
Malcolm Arnold's symphonies 1-6 on 3 Naxos CDs
Michael Murray organ CD on Telarc. Music of Franck, and Joseph Jongen. Jongen's symphonie concertante for organ and orchestra is beautiful if you haven't heard it.
Kodaly/Alfven/Enescu Baltimore Symphony
Jean Luc-Ponty - Enigmatic Ocean


----------



## agoukass

Radu Lupu: Complete Recordings









Richard Strauss: Complete Tone Poems and Concertos

Moriz Rosenthal: Complete Recordings


----------



## SixFootScowl

Awesome Alto rendition:


----------



## Dimace

Fritz Kobus said:


> Awesome Alto rendition:


*Very nice!!!!*

I have just written to another thread for the Winterreise and I just want to present you my copy of this works, which I believe is also very good. (I'm not a big fan of Schubert's songs... For me Schubert is 1. Piano Sonaten 2. Symphonies. 3. Klavierwerke.) But I can not resist from buying a good copy of his songs, as I also do with Mahler's.)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dimace said:


> *Very nice!!!!*
> 
> I have just written to another thread for the Winterreise and I just want to present you my copy of this works, which I believe is also very good. (I'm not a big fan of Schubert's songs... For me Schubert is 1. Piano Sonaten 2. Symphonies. 3. Klavierwerke.) But I can not resist from buying a good copy of his songs, as I also do with Mahler's.)
> 
> View attachment 109554


I am sure it is quite good but I rarely get any male voice sets other than I did grab this Fritz Wunderlich set at a great price (50 cents).


----------



## Blancrocher

Scriabin: Piano Sonatas (Marc-André Hamelin)


----------



## Dimace

Fritz Kobus said:


> I am sure it is quite good but* I rarely get any male voice sets *other than I did grab this Fritz Wunderlich set at a great price (50 cents).


1000 % with you! Lieder singing is better for female voice. Also in the opera ALL my beloved singers are women. ALL!!!!!


----------



## Dimace

Blancrocher said:


> Scriabin: Piano Sonatas (Marc-André Hamelin)


Scriabin with EVERYONE! The Canadian is great virtuoso. For composers like Alkan, maybe the best (He was good also with Busoni) Now he must play something which expressively is very demanding. Yes, this one is a go!


----------



## Malx

I have just ordered, and I trust it won't be cancelled, a SH copy of this box set for the princely sum of £14.90 incl P&P. I really don't care what condition the box is in as long as the discs are ok.

It may seem an odd choice for someone who already has an extensive collection but it offers me an opportunity to get some recordings that have long been gathering dust in a wish list but have never quite made it to the top - I reckon about 17 discs worth!
Including Bernstein's Vienna Schumann recordings - not everyone's taste but at the price why not.
Sinopoli conducting Elgar 2 & Liszt's Faust Symphony, and many others.


----------



## eljr

SACD


----------



## eljr

SACD


----------



## eljr

Blu-Ray:




























DVD:


----------



## eljr

CD


----------



## Alfacharger

Becoming available Tuesday and will order! New recording from Nic Raine and the City of Prague Philharmonic Orchestra and Chorus. Image is the old score recording.










A taste of things to come.


----------



## starthrower

8 CD Set


----------



## starthrower

eljr said:


> Blu-Ray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVD:


Did you get these from Presto Classical?


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Alfacharger

Just redeemed a gift card!


----------



## Joe B

Ordered tonight from Presto Classical:


----------



## starthrower

I'm trusting realdealblues on this one. He says it's the best Mozart sonata set he's listened to, and he owns a bunch. It's available from cdJapan.

I like Lili Kraus too. I can get it for less than half the price if I don't like the Haebler.


----------



## Blancrocher

Britten/Holst: Sinfonia da Requiem, Sea Interludes, Passacaglia, "The Perfect Fool" ballet suite, Egdon Heath (Previn/GROC)

A really superb cd, beginning to end--I can't believe I didn't already have it.


----------



## eljr

Flac 96/24:


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


> Blu-Ray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVD:


All of them, very beloved to me! Super choices!


----------



## Dimace

One of my copies is this one (latest purchase for this opera), from Sir Colin Davis Circle, with very good overall quality.


----------



## Rmathuln

*In today's mail














































*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Shipped today













































*


----------



## Rmathuln

*PreOrders unshipped



















*


----------



## Granate

I had been looking for some recordings plus Knappertsbusch Bruckner in Amazon, but tonight, I checked out that there was a 15% discount in 2/3 items from a Kentuky store with free shipping to Spain that was selling on Ebay (thanks to Music Snob).

31€ altogether, all new CDs with free shipping. That's only 10.50€ per set. While Amazon asks for 11-12.70€ each. They're arriving by Christmas.


----------



## senza sordino

An Amazon purchase along with some other items.

I listened to this on the weekend. I was so impressed I wanted a copy. 
Kallinnikov Symphonies 1&2









Michael Tippett A Child of Our Time. Colin Davis and BBC Symphony (recorded 1975)









Respighi Church Windows, Brazilian Impressions, Roman Festivals. 









I got this book from the library about a year ago. It's good, but dense, and lots to absorb. I barely started reading it before I had to return it. So I decided to buy it. It's not here yet, it's come from somewhere far away. 
The Other Classical Musics, ed by Michael Church. 15 different chapters about traditional music around the world: northern India, Southern India, China, Western Africa, SE Asia, Turkey etc









And from my local bricks and mortar shop a couple of days ago.
BBC music magazine from last January. The cd is Bernstein Serenade after Plato's Symposium performed by Anne Akiko Meyers, and Facsimile and Prelude Fugue and Riffs


----------



## Itullian

I love Hewitt's Bach.


----------



## eljr

pre order CD:


----------



## eljr

DVD:


----------



## Blancrocher

Bent Sorensen: 

Sterbende Garten, The Echoing Garden (Segerstam) 
La Notte (Schonwandt)


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## eljr

Materna Requiem	
1	
Introit
Rebecca Dale
Kantos Chamber Choir
4:09	
2	
Kyrie
Rebecca Dale
Kantos Chamber Choir
4:02	
3	
Pie Jesu
Rebecca Dale
Kantos Chamber Choir
3:54	
4	
Lacrimosa
Rebecca Dale
Kantos Chamber Choir
8:52	
5	
Agnus Dei
Rebecca Dale
Kantos Chamber Choir
2:22	
6	
Paradisum Interlude
Rebecca Dale
Kantos Chamber Choir
2:36	
7	
Ave Maria
Rebecca Dale
Kantos Chamber Choir
4:32	
8	
Dies Irae & Requiem Variations
Rebecca Dale
Kantos Chamber Choir
8:17	
9	
Libera Me
Rebecca Dale
Kantos Chamber Choir
3:47	
10	
In Paradisum: If I Should Go
Rebecca Dale
Kantos Chamber Choir
2:42


----------



## eljr

-----------------------------------:devil:-------------------------------


----------



## starthrower

From importcds 10 percent off sale:

Kodaly: Hary Janos / Bartok: Duke Bluebeard's Castle
Istvan Kertesz 

Pierre Boulez Conducts Schoenberg 11 CD

Sir Malcolm Arnold: The Complete Conifer Recordings 11 CD

Well-Tempered Clavier (Complete) Richter
J.S. Bach


----------



## Rach Man

Don't you just love 2nd hand music stores? I bought these three for under $5 (total).

























And I picked up a box set on on eBay(Netherlands) for a nice price.


----------



## runssical

*Composer: Gustav Mahler

Work: Symphony No. 6 in A Minor, "Tragic"

Artist: MusicAeterna, Teodor Currentzis

Recording Date: July 3-9, 2016

Recording Location: Dom Zvukozapisi (House of Audio Recording), Malaya Nikitskaya Street 24, Moscow, Russia

Catalog Number: 19075822952*


----------



## starthrower

Sibelius Incidental Music Turku Philharmonic/Leif Segerstam Naxos
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2273212


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## eljr

A new copy of a 1989 CD release, the women is my youngest's Godmother.










A CD pre-order:


----------



## Judith

Just ordered
Prokofiev Romeo & Juliet
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Riccardo Muti

Someone featured it on Twitter and it is a "must have"


----------



## DavidA

Brahms Pino Concertos 1&2 Kovacevich / Davis


----------



## eljr

Just saw this band perform "Where are you Christmas?" in the Macy's Day Parade so I had to order the CD.


----------



## DLOinQUEENS

Brahms SACD off ebay:









_


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## eljr

-------------------------------------------


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## eljr

CD


----------



## eljr

starthrower said:


> Did you get these from Presto Classical?


Yes

...................


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rmathuln

55 CDs for $92 USD from Amazon.de, including S&H


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Joe B

Grabbed a few of the Chandos CD's on sale while I debated about my Presto order:


----------



## Joe B

Along with these:


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Grabbed a few of the Chandos CD's on sale while I debated about my Presto order:
> 
> View attachment 110103
> View attachment 110104
> 
> View attachment 110105
> View attachment 110106


I just went to look too after seing this post but $17 to ship 4 cd's stopped me cold.


----------



## senza sordino

As I mentioned in the gripe of the day post, and Presto music thread, my local music shop is closing. I picked these up last week. They weren't great bargains (20% off), but I know I can't spread these purchases out over the next year, like I've done over the previous years.

Schoenberg String Quartets 2&4









Berlioz Requiem









Beethoven Piano Sonatas no 8 Pathetique, no 14 Moonlight, no 23 Appassionata, no 26 Les Adieux, no 17 Tempest, no 29 Hammerklavier (My first cd of LvB piano sonatas)









Bacewicz Violin Concerto no 1, Tansman Five pieces for violin and orchestra, Spisak Andante and Allegro for violin and orchestra, Panufnik Violin Concerto. 









Jordi Savall Elizabethan Consort Music (my first Jordi Savall cd)


----------



## senza sordino

Four more

Handel Messiah (my first and only recording of The Messiah)









Milhaud La Creation du monde, Four Dances from Saudades du Brasil, Le Boeuf sur le toit, Saudades du Brasil (complete)









Berio Quartre versoni originali della Ritrata Nortturna di Madrid di L. Boccherini, Calmo, Sinfonia 









Bruckner Symphony no 8 (my first Bruckner cd)









You'll see these over the next few weeks posted in current listening. I'll write my terse comments at that time. I'm off to that shop again today to see if there are any more bargains.


----------



## starthrower

Great haul, Senza! I'm about to pull the trigger on the Schoenberg string set on Chandos by the quartet of the same name. I love their playing. They bring out the romantic roots of the 2nd Viennese school.


----------



## Joe B

Ordered tonight from Presto Classical:


----------



## Joe B

Along with these:


----------



## Rogerx

I bought this one just now, delivery tomorrow.


----------



## haydnguy

*Various*

Gabriela Martinez, _piano_


----------



## haydnguy

*Strauss*
Aber der Richtige - Violin Concerto & Miniatures

Arabella Steinbacher, _violin_

WDR Symphony Orchestra
Lawrence Foster, conducting


----------



## Granate

*My second Beethoven CD set*

I kept thinking about how to spend my 5€ coupon on eBay for days, because I didn't really want to pay 10€ for an opera I wasn't going to listen to anyway. I realised that I had been longing to buy a _stereo_ *Beethoven cycle* for months, and was looking for the Bernstein NY set. But... I really had in mind buying the pricier Immerseel set. I had a look at the prices of my Top 10 Beethoven cycles (from my challenges) and saw three that could be a bargain with the coupon discount: Gardiner OReR (14€), Bernstein NYPO (12.50€) and surprisingly the recent Konwitschny LGO (13.10€). Böhm WPO (18€) was a bit far)

With Spotify Premium, I made a comparative listen of the Eroica in the three sets, and heard the differences. I thought I was going to give Bernstein advantage, but I preferred the Konwitschny take and listened to his cycle from 3-9 and 1-2 plus overtures. The experience was never exciting but very relaxing, close to star-gazing as Ralph Moore described in his review. The sound quality was problematic in almost every forte section of the strings and winds, but every slow section was a treat. It was even more enjoyable with low lights. The 4th was the least brilliant of them and the No.6 the most beautiful and the cleanest. Props to the magnificient orchestra. I know Merl wouldn't have reccomended this set but I also tried Blomstedt Dresden again and found the over-brilliance of the strings quite boring.

Then came the problems with the Bernstein NY (odd sound, particular performances of the No.4 & No.5 that weren't as thrilling as I recalled) and Gardiner OReR (best SQ and very clean playing, but too fast pace for my mood). In the end, I was in favour of a romantic and slow approach of Beethoven symphonies, I made sure that my parents weren't complaining about the financial balance of the month, and pressed the buy Button.










*13.10€* shipping included. Arriving by the end of December. No OperaDepot Black Friday, but 43€ spent on eBay in the last two weeks.

And off to the Vienna Waltzer challenge! (Kleiber 89 against Karajan against everyone else I guess).


----------



## starthrower

3 CD set I picked up for under 3 dollars. I didn't have any Perlman in my collection, so why not?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Discovered one of my favorite sopranos is on this so...


----------



## haydnguy

I just love Wozzek. I can't remember the DVD I have but it's the one where they put the DVD in the wrong packaging. (The packaging has the wrong performers on the box. If you order it, though, you will get the DVD with the actors that you actually want.


----------



## haydnguy

Rmathuln said:


> 55 CDs for $92 USD from Amazon.de, including S&H


I really like Chailly. You seldom hear him referred to ask the "best" of a given piece but on the other hand he's seldom referred to as the worst. Comments are usually positive. So for those on a limited budget or don't know, I would say he's a pretty safe bet. Others might disagree, of course.


----------



## starthrower

I wouldn't mind owning that Chailly box but I never buy those boat anchors. There isn't enough time to listen to all of that music. I do plan on picking up his Beethoven set. And I love his Varese set.


----------



## Blancrocher

Prokofiev: String Quartets 1-2; Overture on Hebrew Themes; Piano Quintet (Russian SQ)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


>


Outstanding! I have both and love them.
The Anda is beautiful.
The quartets are slightly reverberant, like listening in a small room.
Just fyi


----------



## starthrower

The Buchberger set sounded more reverberant so I went with the Angeles. In case anybody's interested, I found the lowest prices on these at the Grooves-Inc. site, and shp was free. Their search engine isn't the greatest so you have be creative to get the right titles to come up. If you type in Geza Anda / Camms you'll get the Mozart set.


----------



## geralmar

I searched for this stereo L.P. for more than three decades (relic of my youth). I believe Columbia/Epic Records licensed the recordings for their Perfect bargain label from Concert Hall/Musical Masterpiece Society, a mail order subscription label of the late 1950s. Nothing remarkable about the performances, which are on the relaxed side; but I like them-- not every recording has to be dazzling to satisfy me. An amazon.com seller has the L.P. listed for $199.00, which is absurd. I found my pristine copy in a thrift store priced at fifty cents.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## SixFootScowl

Here are sound clips.


----------



## starthrower

Have you listened to the Honegger yet? I've always liked his stuff.


----------



## SixFootScowl

starthrower said:


> Have you listened to the Honegger yet? I've always liked his stuff.


Just the clips so far. Probably out on You Tube though.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Library store brand new in shrink wrap $5 USD. Cheesy cover, great content.

















50 cents featureing Fisher-Dieskau, Janowitz, Prey, Seefried, Slader, Streich, Waicha, & Wunderlich singing, Bach, Handel, Corelli, Schubart, Mergner, Reger, Cornelius, Schumann, Gruber,


----------



## starthrower

Fritz Kobus said:


> Library store brand new in shrink wrap $5 USD. Cheesy cover, great content.


I have the Brahms set I got for 8 dollars. Similar soloists in Arrau and Szeryng.


----------



## SixFootScowl

starthrower said:


> I have the Brahms set I got for 8 dollars. Similar soloists in Arrau and Szeryng.


Yep, and this Beethoven set has many recordings I don't own. The only overlap is I have Haitink 5th and Solti 9th, but now I can sell those and probably get my $5 back!


----------



## Azol

Just ordered:

*Stanford: Orchestral Songs*








*
Parry: I Was Glad / Coronation Te Deum etc*


----------



## Itullian

A collection of Brendel's digital concertos


----------



## KenOC

An adventure: I ordered the 8-CD set of Murray Perahia's complete Sony Bach recordings (and it's great). But there was and is an oddity.

I had no interest in the physical CDs, just needed the MP3s. But the MP3s were $23. The CD's were $20 with free Prime shipping AND they came with the MP3s, available for instant download. This made no sense to me, but obviously I ordered the CDs, which just arrived today in their nice box.

Not sure how Amazon prices these things, but either way this is a great bargain. Perahia delivers beautiful performances of the solo keyboard concertos, the Goldbergs, the complete English Suites, the Partitas, and a few other things. Recommended without reservation, especially for $20!


----------



## starthrower

2 CD set

32 dollars used at Amazon, but I found one at Discogs for 7.00


----------



## Jhawn55

Was raised in a home without classical music, but tons of other music. Once I heard classical piano, I felt intoxicated with the sound. Earned degrees in piano and music ed. However, in recent years I’ve come to love blues, bluegrass and 40’s music. Not enough time in life to spend on music- so much to hear and learn.


----------



## Judith

KenOC said:


> An adventure: I ordered the 8-CD set of Murray Perahia's complete Sony Bach recordings (and it's great). But there was and is an oddity.
> 
> I had no interest in the physical CDs, just needed the MP3s. But the MP3s were $23. The CD's were $20 with free Prime shipping AND they came with the MP3s, available for instant download. This made no sense to me, but obviously I ordered the CDs, which just arrived today in their nice box.
> 
> Not sure how Amazon prices these things, but either way this is a great bargain. Perahia delivers beautiful performances of the solo keyboard concertos, the Goldbergs, the complete English Suites, the Partitas, and a few other things. Recommended without reservation, especially for $20!


You have convinced me. Was looking at this set just before I went on this site


----------



## Judith

KenOC said:


> An adventure: I ordered the 8-CD set of Murray Perahia's complete Sony Bach recordings (and it's great). But there was and is an oddity.
> 
> I had no interest in the physical CDs, just needed the MP3s. But the MP3s were $23. The CD's were $20 with free Prime shipping AND they came with the MP3s, available for instant download. This made no sense to me, but obviously I ordered the CDs, which just arrived today in their nice box.
> 
> Not sure how Amazon prices these things, but either way this is a great bargain. Perahia delivers beautiful performances of the solo keyboard concertos, the Goldbergs, the complete English Suites, the Partitas, and a few other things. Recommended without reservation, especially for $20!


Since my post this morning, just ordered. Hopefully will arrive next week


----------



## senza sordino

At the clearance sale of my local shop that is closing soon. This probably isn't the last time I'll go to the shop, but what's left is slim pickings. I guess it all depends on how much they lower their prices to rid themselves of their inventory.

William Walton Belshazzar's Feast, Orb and Sceptre, Crown Imperial 









Dohnanyi Piano Quintets









Duke Ellington orchestrated. Harlem, Black Brown and Beige, Three Black Kings, The River, Take The A Train 









Jordi Savall Ballet music for King Louis XIII









Nielsen Symphonies 4&5


----------



## Itullian




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Guest

The fact that I have ordered this just means I have finally given up hope of a complete Markevitch edition from DGG.










The guy was a genius. It'a a crime so many of his recordings are impossible to find.


----------



## Jacck

I ordered the Mass in B minor from Collegium 1704 (Václav Luks). Their interpretations of baroque music are fantastic
http://www.collegium1704.com/cs/e-shop/cd/johann-sebastian-bach-mse-h-moll-detail#cart


----------



## Art Rock

Oops... those are BIG pictures.... deleted them.

Anyway:

Complete string quartets Schubert (Hanssler, 8 CDs)
Complete string quartets Villa-Lobos (Brilliant, 6 CDs)
British orchestral premieres (Lyrita, 4 CDs)


----------



## BigTex Cowhand

KenOC said:


> An adventure: I ordered the 8-CD set of Murray Perahia's complete Sony Bach recordings (and it's great). But there was and is an oddity.
> 
> I had no interest in the physical CDs, just needed the MP3s. But the MP3s were $23. The CD's were $20 with free Prime shipping AND they came with the MP3s, available for instant download. This made no sense to me, but obviously I ordered the CDs, which just arrived today in their nice box.
> 
> Not sure how Amazon prices these things, but either way this is a great bargain. Perahia delivers beautiful performances of the solo keyboard concertos, the Goldbergs, the complete English Suites, the Partitas, and a few other things. Recommended without reservation, especially for $20!


Wow...mighty tempting...and I just saw the CD set on Amazon for $14.25!
https://www.amazon.com/Murray-Perah...l&keywords=urray+Perahia's+complete+Sony+Bach


----------



## eljr

SACD










CD


----------



## eljr

CD


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Blancrocher

The Lutoslawski Quartet playing the complete string quartets of Grazyna Bacewicz (Naxos, 2 disks). 

I only had the fourth (included on a very good Maggini recording of the Szymanowski string quartets). #4 remains the highlight for me, but I'm enjoying the whole set--generally well-reviewed performances and the sound is very good.


----------



## Rach Man

A visit to another 2nd hand CD store. (Such a great invention!)
The grand total for these was $7.

























I'm looking forward to many hours of wonderful listening.


----------



## starthrower

Seiji Ozawa The Philips Years Original Jacket Collection 50 CD

Ordered this for my wife. She wanted a big box to explore classical music, and she likes Ozawa. She'll be surprised on Christmas morning!


----------



## Dimace

starthrower said:


> Seiji Ozawa The Philips Years Original Jacket Collection 50 CD
> 
> Ordered this for my wife. She wanted a big box to explore classical music, and she likes Ozawa. She'll be surprised on Christmas morning!


Very nice. I hope it will be included the perfect 8th of Mahler. It is THE HAMMER!


----------



## starthrower

Dimace said:


> Very nice. I hope it will be included the perfect 8th of Mahler. It is THE HAMMER!


It includes all 10 Mahler symphonies.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Joe B

Found both CD's at hbdirect.com..........ordered tonight:


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic set.
All first class DDD recordings of the Czeck quartets.
And the Stamitz Quartet is a great one.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## eljr

DVD:










CD:


----------



## eljr

DVD:










CD:


----------



## eljr

CD:


----------



## eljr

CD:


----------



## eljr

CD:


----------



## Marinera

^
oh wow what a loot, eljr! Lots of wonderful music. I am nearly drooling here, from what you've got I have 8 cds in my own wishlist/basket, some new to me - will investigate and Anima Sacra still considering.


----------



## starthrower

Found these at a used bookstore.


----------



## Heliogabo

Just ordered this:










Can stop exploring Bach´s music and this seems to be a great ensemble...


----------



## Judith

eljr said:


> DVD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CD:


Love the Chopin Schubert sonatas


----------



## Mika

Brilliant Classics boxed set was not enough for me


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rach Man

Mika said:


> View attachment 110670
> 
> Brilliant Classics boxed set was not enough for me


Of course it wasn't. What would you listen to after lunch?


----------



## Blancrocher

Rachmaninov: Etudes-tableaux, op.39; Moments musicaux, op.16 (Boris Giltburg)


----------



## Rach Man

eljr said:


> DVD:


I want to buy this just for the CD cover. It looks like it would be a lot of fun!


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> DVD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CD:





Judith said:


> Love the Chopin Schubert sonatas


Count me in for Ensemble Organum on the "Le Chat Des Templiers" disc. Marcel Peres has this group in stellar form on all recordings.


----------



## haydnguy

A post by Joe B peaked my interest in Ancient Voices but I couldn't order just ONE!!!!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rach Man

2nd hand store


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: Piano Sonatas (Marc-André Hamelin)


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## eljr

Blancrocher said:


> Mozart: Piano Sonatas (Marc-André Hamelin)


Excellent choice!


----------



## senza sordino

Mark Anthony Turnage Your Rockaby (Saxophone Concerto from 1993), Night Dances (for offstage string quartet and orchestra from 1981), Dispelling the Fears (for two trumpets and orchestra from 1995). BBC orchestra, London Sinfonietta, Philharmonia Orchestra with Andrew Davis, Oliver Knussen and Daniel Harding









Vivaldi La Stravaganza









Mendelssohn Piano Trios, Variations Concertantes for Cello and Piano, Albumblatt for piano in Em, Song without words for Cello and Piano 









Martinu Concerto for two violins and orchestra, Rhapsody Concerto for Viola and orchestra, Concerto for Two Pianos and orchestra 









BBC music magazine December 2018, Messiaen Quartet for the end of time 









All from my local cd shop clearance sale. I'll return again but there's less and less that's of interest to me to get before their final day.


----------



## senza sordino

I returned from my local cd shop going out of business and picked up these three:

Beethoven Complete Violin Sonatas 









Telemann Twelve Fantasias for solo violin









Philip Glass Violin Concerto no 2 "The American Four Seasons"; Pärt Estonian Lullaby, Kancheli Ex contrario, Umebayashi (name of composer) Yumeji's Theme. I know nothing about this music, but Gidon Kremer is reliable and it was cheap.









And this book, The Other Classical Musics, ed by Michael Church finally arrived this week. I ordered it nearly two months ago from Amazon. I wasn't expecting it quickly, it wasn't a Prime membership two day shipping item, but shipping was still free. It came from the UK. We had a postal strike that stopped nearly all mail, particularly overseas packages. Anyway, it's now here. I did read a chapter when I got it from the library a year ago, but it's a big book and it'll take a long time to read and digest, so I thought I should buy it and take my time, especially since I'd like to go through the listening suggestions.

Each chapter is about a new region: South East Asia, Java, China, Chinese Opera, Japan, North India, South India, American Jazz, Europe, West Africa, North Africa, Eastern Arab world, Iran, Uzbekistan and Turkey etc. Instruments, modes, scales, theory, history and tradition.


----------



## gellio

Finally got this recording. I HATE Klemperer's Zauberflöte and Fidelio, but this is simply glorious!


----------



## starthrower

Complete Phase 4 Recordings 23 CD

I found a great price on this so I pulled the trigger.


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/ferdinand-ries-saemtliche-klaviersonaten-sonatinen/hnum/7426365








https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/havergal-brian-symphonien-nr-1-the-gothic-1-2-4-6-8-12-11-15-17-18-20-26-28-29-31-32/hnum/7899127








https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/josef-rheinberger-saemtliche-orgelwerke/hnum/7980190








https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/marcel-dupre-das-orgelwerk/hnum/8145846








https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/heitor-villa-lobos-symphonien-nr-1-4-6-12/hnum/8813647


----------



## Joe B

I finally found a box set of Rubbra's Symphonies (Chandos). Missed it the last time one was available. This one is mine!


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


>


Santa brought me this yesterday. :angel:


----------



## geralmar

Cheap Royal Philharmonic Beethoven symphony cycle, with several conductors and recorded when the orchestra briefly had its own label. I just ordered the set from Amazon U.S. The Membran label acquired the Royal Philharmonic recordings catalogue awhile back and issued two 30-CD sets. I bought the first set for about a dollar a disc; but the second set for some reason was priced considerably higher and I had to pass. I presume the Beethoven cycle was extracted from the two sets.


----------



## geralmar

Update: Instead of ordering the Beethoven set I should have kept scrolling. Amazon U.K. is selling set two and even though shipping charge to the U.S. is half again the price of the set, my total cost is still only a dollar a disc.





The Mahler Symphony 5, conducted by Frank Shipway, is something of a cult recording. Excepting perhaps also the Holst Planets found in box one, there doesn't seem to be much critical interest in any of the recordings in either set. Not that a consideration like that has ever deterred me from buying anything.


----------



## Blancrocher

Khachaturian/Kabalevsky: Violin Concertos (Mordkovich/Jarvi)


----------



## Granate

Granate said:


> I kept thinking about how to spend my 5€ coupon on eBay for days, because I didn't really want to pay 10€ for an opera I wasn't going to listen to anyway. I realised that I had been longing to buy a _stereo_ *Beethoven cycle* for months, and was looking for the Bernstein NY set. But... I really had in mind buying the pricier Immerseel set. I had a look at the prices of my Top 10 Beethoven cycles (from my challenges) and saw three that could be a bargain with the coupon discount: Gardiner OReR (14€), Bernstein NYPO (12.50€) and surprisingly the recent Konwitschny LGO (13.10€). Böhm WPO (18€) was a bit far.
> 
> With Spotify Premium, I made a comparative listen of the Eroica in the three sets, and heard the differences. I thought I was going to give Bernstein advantage, but I preferred the Konwitschny take and listened to his cycle from 3-9 and 1-2 plus overtures. The experience was never exciting but very relaxing, close to star-gazing as Ralph Moore described in his review. The sound quality was problematic in almost every forte section of the strings and winds, but every slow section was a treat. It was even more enjoyable with low lights. The 4th was the least brilliant of them and the No.6 the most beautiful and the cleanest. Props to the magnificient orchestra. I know Merl wouldn't have reccomended this set but I also tried Blomstedt Dresden again and found the over-brilliance of the strings quite boring.
> 
> Then came the problems with the Bernstein NY (odd sound, particular performances of the No.4 & No.5 that weren't as thrilling as I recalled) and Gardiner OReR (best SQ and very clean playing, but too fast pace for my mood). In the end, I was in favour of a romantic and slow approach of Beethoven symphonies, I made sure that my parents weren't complaining about the financial balance of the month, and pressed the buy Button.
> 
> *13.10€* shipping included. Arriving by the end of December. No OperaDepot Black Friday, but 43€ spent on eBay in the last two weeks.












The picture was made with my phone. I had receved this set from my mail two days ago but I wasn't really enthusiastic to post anything here. I don't want to make any comments about the performances I'm listening to (better in Current listening), but the matt packaging, the booklet and the LP recreations were worth the writing. I cannot help caressing it. But after a lot of Dvorak, what I'm listening to right now is outstanding. I didn't know if this purchase was going to be a failure, but it's like I need nothing else from him. I love these performances with all their misses and imperfections.

Franz Konwitschny, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
*Beethoven: 9 Symphonies & Overtures*
Berlin Classics


----------



## SixFootScowl

Soundtrack highlights:


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Kobus said:


> ]


Love this one, wonderful voices.


----------



## AlexD

Don Giovanni - A lovely box set from Harmonniamundi - conducted by Rene Jacobs.

It is a rather lively piece. Certainly I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I learned about the existence of the Salomon string Quartet and went straight to Hyperion records and ordered a 3 cd's with Mozart's Haydn Quartets.


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger. My first of the New Year!


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## DavidA

Interesting Nahler cycle. 16 CDs for less than £20


----------



## DavidA

Great performance but wish Berstein had used a mezzo rather than a baritone,


----------



## Granate

DavidA said:


> View attachment 111183
> 
> 
> Interesting Nahler cycle. 16 CDs for less than £20


I can't encourage people enough to get the Tennstedt Live recordings in the ICA and LPO editions. The Black Box is right now sold for 13$ in Like New condition in Amazon US (B013F9YDP0). If you don't like the studio No.3, try your luck with the ICA live recording (with Waltraud Meier). The only Elusive LPO live recording in the market is a 1980 Live performance of No.7 that was once released in BBC Legends.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Concert
Box Set, Live
London Philharmonic Orchestra (Artist), Gustav Mahler (Composer), Klaus Tennstedt (Conductor)










Wanted to hear his live ones.


----------



## eljr

Blu Ray:










SACD:


----------



## eljr

CD:


----------



## eljr

CD:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...So I did it today as well. Ordered Mozart string quartets and quintets from Hyperion records. Then I'll await all Mozart cd's With the Salomon quartet  Maybe I'll do some "listening research". Comparing one quartet in different recordings. Hyperion is not on spotify as I know it, so I think I made a good deal.


----------



## DavidA

Granate said:


> I can't encourage people enough to get the Tennstedt Live recordings in the ICA and LPO editions. The Black Box is right now sold for 13$ in Like New condition in Amazon US (B013F9YDP0). If you don't like the studio No.3, try your luck with the ICA live recording (with Waltraud Meier). The only Elusive LPO live recording in the market is a 1980 Live performance of No.7 that was once released in BBC Legends.


I noted the LPO live set is priced at around £40 and only contains 1, 2, 6 and 8

The EMI box is £19.99 and contains all the studio performances + Lied von der Erde and also live performances of 5, 6 and 7. So while the extra live performances may be desirable, my budget will not stretch.


----------



## realdealblues

DavidA said:


> View attachment 111185
> 
> 
> Great performance but wish Berstein had used a mezzo rather than a baritone,


Of all my Das Lied Von Der Erde recordings, that one is my favorite, and as years have gone by, I've found myself in the minority as I actually prefer the baritone to mezzo now.


----------



## eljr

SACD:










CD:


----------



## joen_cph

Completing my Monteverdi and William Schuman collection. That's the idea at least ...









meaning 
_L'Orfeo (3x), L'Incoronazione, Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria, Lamento d' Arianna; Vespers (3x); Selva Morale e Spirituale; Madrigals Books 1-9, Scherzi Musicali, Canzonette._









meaning
_Symphonies 3-10, Piano Concerto, Violin Concerto, 8 orchestral works, String Quartet no.3._


----------



## DavidA

Michelangeli - BBC legends

3 disc of recitals including Grieg, Debussy, Beethoven, Scarlatti, Chopin, Clementi

Incredible playing


----------



## Blancrocher

Scriabin: Complete Poems (Amoyel)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today I got my 5 cd's of Mozart quartets & quintets with the Salomon quartet and this book that I ordered in AUGUST...
fun fact (for me): violins played by the Salomons are made by David Rubio, also famous for his classical guitars 
...edit: there are 7 cd's! Quintets for my car


----------



## Guest

Just clicked on "Purchase Now" -









Contents
DVD 1 - The Orchestra - Claudio Abbado and the Musicians of the Orchestra Mozart
DVD 2 - Claudio Abbado - Hearning the Silence
DVD 3 - The Silence that follows the Music
DVD 4 - Shalom
DVD 5 - Lux Aeterna: Claudio Abbado in Rehearsal
DVD 6 - Prometheus
DVD 7 - Claudio Abbado and Berliner Philharmoniker in Japan
DVD 8 - Waldbühne 1996: Italian Night
DVD 9 - Johannes Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem
DVD 10 - New Year's Eve Concert 1997 - a Tribute to Carmen
DVD 11 - Europakonzert 1998 from Stockholm
DVD 12 - New Year's Eve Concert 1999 - Grand Finales
DVD 13 - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Requiem in D Minor, KV 626
DVD 14 - Europakonzert 2000 from Berlin
DVD 15 - New Year's Eve Concert 2000 - a Verdi Gala
DVD 16 - Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphonies 4 & 7
DVD 17 - Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphonies 1 & 6 & 8
DVD 18 - Europakonzert 2002 from Palermo
DVD 19 - Lucerne Festival 2003 - Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 2
DVD 20 - Lucerne Festival 2003 - Claudio Abbado concucts Debussy
DVD 21 - Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 9 - from Academia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia
DVD 22 - Claudio Abbado conducts Mahler and Schönberg
DVD 23 - Johann Sebastian Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
DVD 24 - Lucerne Festival 2009 - Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 1 & Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 3
DVD 25 - Lucerne Festival 2009 - Gustav Mahler Symphony No. 4 & Rückert Lieder


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Guest




----------



## JW3

After listening to it on YouTube I decided to buy Scriabin: Piano Music (Piano Classics). And whilst I was buying it online I also saw and ordered Pachelbel: Complete Keyboard Music (Brilliant Classics) as it was highlighted on the front page of the webhop. My first two classical album purchases


----------



## Granate

shirime said:


>


Did you really buy them outside the 50% sales?


----------



## Guest

Granate said:


> Did you really buy them outside the 50% sales?


Yeah I had some money and couldn't help myself.


----------



## Granate

shirime said:


> Yeah I had some money and couldn't help myself.


There's a Parsifal sale on Good Friday if you want to write a wishlist. I felt pity for your wallet.

You made a great decision buying the 1966 Parsifal. Go for the 1967 for more outstanding singing (with poor sound too), and for 1969 for the same cast as the Boulez commercial recording but with a much more relaxed pace.


----------



## Blancrocher

Scriabin: Piano Music (Melnikov)


----------



## haydnguy

JW3 said:


> After listening to it on YouTube I decided to buy Scriabin: Piano Music (Piano Classics). And whilst I was buying it online I also saw and ordered Pachelbel: Complete Keyboard Music (Brilliant Classics) as it was highlighted on the front page of the webhop. My first two classical album purchases


Congratulations on your purchases. Listening to classical music is a wonderful journey. Enjoy!


----------



## philoctetes

Scriabin for me too. Kind of an impulse purchase but economical.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Received this today:


----------



## Guest

Granate said:


> There's a Parsifal sale on Good Friday if you want to write a wishlist. I felt pity for your wallet.
> 
> You made a great decision buying the 1966 Parsifal. Go for the 1967 for more outstanding singing (with poor sound too), and for 1969 for the same cast as the Boulez commercial recording but with a much more relaxed pace.


 Thanks for the recommendations! I was thinking getting the 67 Parsifal, but the 70 Parsifal was recently added to Opera Depot....do you have an opinion on that one? Not too interested yet in getting Horst Stein's recording, though.

I actually almost bought Böhm's 1966 Ring because Opera Depot has a Theo Adam sale (RIP) but I ended up purchasing Wozzeck as an mp3 for the price of a coffee.


















EDIT: listening to it now and the first chord and a couple of oboe notes at the very very start are missing!!!!


----------



## Itullian

These pieces should be more widely known.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

My 36th Beethoven cycle arrived today.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Granate

I'm becoming a Knappertsbusch foodie! Help me! :lol:

*Bruckner Live recordings conducted by Hans Knappertsbusch*


*BR.S**Orch.**Date**Comment*No.3MPO16.1.64great, might prefer the BaySO 1954 performanceNo.4WPO12.4.64never heard it, may prefer WPO studio or BPO 44No.5MPO19.3.59fav, but I should need the M&A remasterNo.7WPO30.8.49might need the Orfeo remasterNo.8MPO24.1.63fav, I hope the remaster is as good as DreamlifeNo.9BPO30.1.50great, hoping remaster is as good as M&A

Since Profil has released a remastered box of Brahms and Bruckner symphonies conducted by Hans Knappertsbusch (with different performances). I made a quick stop to revise the Bruckner discography left by Kna. I was astonished by the sound quality of many of the recordings, much clearer and colourful than all the Beethoven and Bruckner performances by Furtwängler I remember. Even better than some of his Bayreuth performances. Not only sound-wise, but the performances were unique, even for mono.

The main interest of this Memories 6CD box was the mistery for the remaster, the inclusion of the Münchner 1963 No.8 and especially a WPO No.4 in 1964 that I have never listened to. There is also a rare 1964 No.3 that is quite powerful available in YouTube.

Other performances I really liked and that are not included here were:


No.3 BaySO 54 (individual or with Profil or M&A)
No.4 BPO 44 (only in M&A & Profil)
No.8 BPO 51 studio (only in M&A, Profil & Audite)
No.9 BPO 50 studio (exclusive in Audite and in Profil)
Maybe we are lucky ad Eloquence releases the Knappertsbusch studio recordings in Vienna. Not essential at the moment, unlike the MPO stereo recording of No.8 the same year.

Other purchases to complete the circle could be the best remaster of No.5, which suddenly steeped 4 pounds today (M&A 2002 single cd) and the Orfeo release of No.7 in Salzburg (the performance is special but maybe not as I recalled). I'll hear the remasters to find out if everything is decent, if I just need to get better copies of No.5 and No.7 or I completely wasted my money in a Japanese box with odd remasters.

The set was more expensive yesterday, starting from 19€ without delivery. I got it from a nice seller in Amazon.co.uk for 19.50€ shipping included. Yet another Bruckner set! Even his Beethoven symphonies sound interesting now, and Memories also sells his performances.

If you also want Knappertsbusch Bruckner symphonies, my advice is to leave the green Profil set out until the M&A box becomes OOP. The releases are very similar except for the No.5 and No.9. The M&A edition made a good effort with the remasters and you can listen to them on Spotify, but except for No.7, Holger Siedler did a very nice job with all the performances for Profil.

And I wanted to start buying Dvorak or even get the Giulini _Rigoletto._ But this draws me in.


----------



## Itullian

At 14 discs for $30 USD I figured what the heck, right?


----------



## Granate

Itullian said:


> At 14 discs for $30 USD I figured what the heck, right?


I was about to buy the Bernstein set for DG because the price had gone down to 23 pounds plus delivery, but when I saw the total price of 30€, I thought Tennstedt was too good to be ignored.

Boulez is one of the sets that I'm going to review this Summer in my Mahler final. It will be 3 years since I last listened to Kubelík DG and his recordings.


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> At 14 discs for $30 USD I figured what the heck, right?


Almost bought this the other day, but since I already had four of the discs I decided to buy a used copy of the 8th. I'm leaning towards the Gielen set now. I think you'll enjoy the detail that Boulez brings out in the scores even if he's not as romantic as other conductors. And the lieder disc with Von Otter is top shelf with great sound.


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> Almost bought this the other day, but since I already had four of the discs I decided to buy a used copy of the 8th. I'm leaning towards the Gielen set now. I think you'll enjoy the detail that Boulez brings out in the scores even if he's not as romantic as other conductors. And the lieder disc with Von Otter is top shelf with great sound.


Thanks!
I also liked that all the symphonies except one are complete on a single disc.


----------



## Merl

Johnnie Burgess said:


> My 36th Beethoven cycle arrived today.


36th? Is that all, Johnnie? :lol:


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> Thanks!
> I also liked that all the symphonies except one are complete on a single disc.


Yeah, that makes it easy! The Bernstein DG set is all over place.


----------



## Itullian

starthrower said:


> Yeah, that makes it easy! The Bernstein DG set is all over place.


Yeah, I have both Bernsteins. The DGG is a pain.
The Sony set is very good though.
Great remastered sound.


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> Yeah, I have both Bernsteins. The DGG is a pain.
> The Sony set is very good though.
> Great remastered sound.


Unfortunately, I don't have the Sony remastered set. I've got a bunch of the Bernstein Century CDs. But I'm missing 2 & 8.


----------



## starthrower

Found this at importcds for 47 dollars. Lowest price anywhere. So my new years resolution of no more CD buying is now kaput!


----------



## Art Rock

starthrower said:


> View attachment 111746
> 
> 
> Found this at importcds for 47 dollars. Lowest price anywhere. So my new years resolution of no more CD buying is now kaput!


Just ordered this for 19.99 euro (and free delivery) from JPC. The advantage of living here.


----------



## starthrower

Art Rock said:


> Just ordered this for 19.99 euro (and free delivery) from JPC. The advantage of living here.


Wow! That's an incredible price! I had to pay shp and sales tax. They just started with this lousy internet sales tax over here this year even for out of state residents.


----------



## Art Rock

In the same order I picked up










A six CD's box (new) for 7.99 euro (free shipping).

JPC often has incredible deals.


----------



## starthrower

Does jpc ship intl?


----------



## Art Rock

starthrower said:


> Does jpc ship intl?


Looks like they do:

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/home/static/-/page/porto.html


----------



## starthrower

Thanks, Art Rock! I just canceled my order and re-ordered from JPC. Saved 30 dollars!


----------



## Rmathuln

Art Rock said:


> Looks like they do:
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/home/static/-/page/porto.html


My last JPC order has been stranded in US Customs for over 10 days.
USPS says customs clearance is not impacted by the government shutdown.
I am not so sure.


----------



## starthrower

Rmathuln said:


> My last JPC order has been stranded in US Customs for over 10 days.
> USPS says customs clearance is not impacted by the government shutdown.
> I am not so sure.


For the price I paid I can wait. I've got plenty to listen to in the meantime.


----------



## Rogerx

Katherine Watson (soprano), Karine Deshayes (mezzo), Reinoud van Mechelen (tenor)

Le Concert Spirituel, Hervé Niquet performing; L'Opéra des Opéras.


----------



## Marinera

^
Le Concert Spirituel & Hervé Niquet are intriguing. The cover art is not. Actually it made into the 'strange covers' thread. Will have to listen to it.


----------



## Rogerx

Marinera said:


> ^
> Le Concert Spirituel & Hervé Niquet are intriguing. The cover art is not. Actually it made into the 'strange covers' thread. Will have to listen to it.


Some extra info:
To celebrate 30 years of the Concert Spirituel, Hervé Niquet pays homage to the French musical patrimony of the 17th and 18th centuries, to whose exploration he remains passionately devoted. In close collaboration of Benoit Dratwicki and the Centre de Musique Baroque de Versailles - which has also feted its 30th anniversary in 2018 - together they have devised an intriguingly unconventional programme idea. Following the example of Louis XIV who in 1671 asked Lully to create a Ballet of ballets consisting of extracts from the thirty or so ballets that the composer had put on at court, they have conceived An Imaginary Opera, a veritable 'Opera of Operas': around thirty extracts, with well-known repertoire alongside rarities - some completely unknown and unpublished - have been put together to create a plot centred around three dramatic archetypes of the period: a princess in love, a witch queen - her rival - and a courageous prince. All the themes of French baroque opera are illustrated in turn, according to the rules of the genre: battle, tempest, sorcery, love duets, religious invocations, and sleep… The virtuoso arias, dazzling ballets and imposing ceremonial choruses are by Lully and Rameau, naturally - but also by Campra, Marais, Bertin de La Doué, Destouches, Stück, Gervais, Colin de Blamont, Rebel, Francoeur, Montéclair, Leclair and Dauvergne… Brilliantly brought to life by the very finest of today's baroque lyric artists, this recording was made at the Opéra Royal de Versailles. And to illustrate the CD of this festive pastiche of a princess, a prince and a witch, what more appropriate than the famous trio from the 1970s series Bewitched, the 254-episode legendary TV classic!

Courtesy Presto site


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> Some extra info:
> To celebrate 30 years of the Concert Spirituel, Hervé Niquet pays homage to the French musical patrimony of the 17th and 18th centuries, to whose exploration he remains passionately devoted. In close collaboration of Benoit Dratwicki and the Centre de Musique Baroque de Versailles - which has also feted its 30th anniversary in 2018 - together they have devised an intriguingly unconventional programme idea. Following the example of Louis XIV who in 1671 asked Lully to create a Ballet of ballets consisting of extracts from the thirty or so ballets that the composer had put on at court, they have conceived An Imaginary Opera, a veritable 'Opera of Operas': around thirty extracts, with well-known repertoire alongside rarities - some completely unknown and unpublished - have been put together to create a plot centred around three dramatic archetypes of the period: a princess in love, a witch queen - her rival - and a courageous prince. All the themes of French baroque opera are illustrated in turn, according to the rules of the genre: battle, tempest, sorcery, love duets, religious invocations, and sleep… The virtuoso arias, dazzling ballets and imposing ceremonial choruses are by Lully and Rameau, naturally - but also by Campra, Marais, Bertin de La Doué, Destouches, Stück, Gervais, Colin de Blamont, Rebel, Francoeur, Montéclair, Leclair and Dauvergne… Brilliantly brought to life by the very finest of today's baroque lyric artists, this recording was made at the Opéra Royal de Versailles. And to illustrate the CD of this festive pastiche of a princess, a prince and a witch, what more appropriate than the famous trio from the 1970s series Bewitched, the 254-episode legendary TV classic!
> 
> Courtesy Presto site


Omg.. that description is like seeing a sumptuous cake while window shopping. Thank you!


----------



## agoukass

Riccardo Chailly: Symphony Edition (55 CDs) 

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf: Complete EMI Stereo Recitals (31 CDs) 

Rostropovich: Cellist of the Century (43 CDs + 2 DVDs) 

Richard Strauss: Lieder – Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau / Gerald Moore (6 CDs) 

The Menuhin Century: The Historical Recordings (13 CDs) 

Bartok: The Complete Piano Works – Zoltan Kocsis (8 CDs) 

Vladimir Ashkenazy: The Complete Concerto Recordings (46 CDs)


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-True-Wireless-Bluetooth-Fingertip/dp/B07J2WF2JW/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## Blancrocher

"Out of Russia" - Schnittke's 4th violin concerto and pieces by Stravinsky, Tchaikovsky and Arthur Vincent Lourié.


----------



## haydnguy

*Bacewicz*

String Quartets Vols. 1 and 2
Lutoslawski Quartet


----------



## Jacck

haydnguy said:


> *Bacewicz*
> 
> String Quartets Vols. 1 and 2
> Lutoslawski Quartet
> 
> View attachment 111806
> 
> View attachment 111807


Baczewicz string quartets are wonderful. I bought a different version
https://www.amazon.com/Bacewicz-Complete-Quartet-Premiere-Recording/dp/B077NLV1BL
https://www.amazon.com/Bacewicz-Complete-Quartet-Premiere-Recording/dp/B077NM1S8X/
https://www.amazon.com/Bacewicz-Complete-Works-String-Quartet/dp/B077VSDW7V/
can't compare since this is the only version I know


----------



## joen_cph

A bunch of 25 extremely cheap LPs, including rarities and interesting repertoire, and a signed copy of Nielsen's Violin Concerto with Menuhin/Wöldike from 1958 ...


----------



## joen_cph

continued ....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flonzaley_Quartet
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ossip_Gabrilowitsch
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harold_Bauer


----------



## haydnguy

My only complaint with this album is that it doesn't have the track listing anywhere.


----------



## haydnguy

Jacck said:


> Baczewicz string quartets are wonderful. I bought a different version
> https://www.amazon.com/Bacewicz-Complete-Quartet-Premiere-Recording/dp/B077NLV1BL
> https://www.amazon.com/Bacewicz-Complete-Quartet-Premiere-Recording/dp/B077NM1S8X/
> https://www.amazon.com/Bacewicz-Complete-Works-String-Quartet/dp/B077VSDW7V/
> can't compare since this is the only version I know


This composer is new to me. I got the Naxos versions after another member posted them. I listened to them and they sound very interesting.


----------



## Jacck

haydnguy said:


> This composer is new to me. I got the Naxos versions after another member posted them. I listened to them and they sound very interesting.


they are very good imho. The best SQ cycles of the 20th century IMHO are Bartok, Shostakovich, Hindemith, Schnittke and Baczewicz.


----------



## Red Terror

haydnguy said:


> My only complaint with this album is that it doesn't have the track listing anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 111814


What? Eicher is a sumb!tch.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I fell in love with the Leipziger-Quartett and ordered their complete Mozart box. MDG isn't on spotify so I'll have tons of Mozart in the car soon. Already driving around with the Salomon quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Finally found this one.


----------



## eljr

haydnguy said:


> My only complaint with this album is that it doesn't have the track listing anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 111814


Here ya go: https://www.allmusic.com/album/dobrinka-tabakova-string-paths-mw0002496777

1	
Insight, for string trio
Dobrinka Tabakova
Kristina Blaumane / Roman Mints / Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra / Maxim Rysanov
9:35	
Concerto for Cello & Strings	
2	
1. Turbulent, tense
Dobrinka Tabakova
Kristina Blaumane / Roman Mints / Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra / Maxim Rysanov
7:19	
3	
2. Longing
Dobrinka Tabakova
Kristina Blaumane / Roman Mints / Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra / Maxim Rysanov
8:42	
4	
3. Radiant
Dobrinka Tabakova
Kristina Blaumane / Roman Mints / Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra / Maxim Rysanov
4:53	
5	
Frozen River Flows, for violin, accordion & double bass
Dobrinka Tabakova
Kristina Blaumane / Roman Mints / Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra / Maxim Rysanov
6:13	
Suite in Old Style, for solo viola, harpsichord & strings	
6	
1. Prelude: Fanfare from the balconies. Back from hunting. Through mirrored corridors
Dobrinka Tabakova
Kristina Blaumane / Roman Mints / Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra / Maxim Rysanov
6:01	
7	
2. The rose garden by moonlight
Dobrinka Tabakova
Kristina Blaumane / Roman Mints / Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra / Maxim Rysanov
7:30	
8	
3. Riddle of the barrel-organ player. Postlude: Hunting and Finale
Dobrinka Tabakova
Kristina Blaumane / Roman Mints / Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra / Maxim Rysanov
5:04	
9	
Such different paths, for string septet
Dobrinka Tabakova
Kristina Blaumane / Roman Mints / Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra / Maxim Rysanov
16:57


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Adagietto

At this point the only thing I purchase is new art song releases, and Mahler's 9th and Song of the Earth releases I don't already have.

*Recent art songs (MP3s)...*
De Stefani: Childhood Songs for Soprano and Piano by Cristina Nadal & Igor Cognolato
Tosti: The Last Songs for Soprano & Piano by Riccardo Piacentini

*Recent Mahler...*
9th Symphony - Levine/Munich. I wasn't planning on ordering it because the reviews weren't great, but I liked Levine's Philadelphia recording, and Amazon had the Munich CD for $5.54 shipped new. I just heard it and thought it was great.

Just got three more Ludwig/Song of the Earth recordings, which I haven't heard yet. Ludwig/Bernstein/Israel, Ludwig/Reiner/Chicago, Ludwig/Kleiber/Vienna. I already had the Ludwig/Philharmonia and Ludwig/Berlin recordings.

I'm at the point where items on my wishlist can be a little more expensive than usual: The two Baker/BBC Song of the Earth recordings. Giulini's Mahler 9th (Swedish). Bernstein's Mahler 9th (Israel). Sinopoli's Mahler 9th (Philharmonia). Bertini's Mahler 9th (Cologne).


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Received today, after going to fed ex office to pick it up.










Took less than a week for it to be shipped to me from England. From Presto Classical.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Joe B




----------



## haydnguy

Adagietto said:


> At this point the only thing I purchase is new art song releases, and Mahler's 9th and Song of the Earth releases I don't already have.
> 
> *Recent art songs (MP3s)...*
> De Stefani: Childhood Songs for Soprano and Piano by Cristina Nadal & Igor Cognolato
> Tosti: The Last Songs for Soprano & Piano by Riccardo Piacentini
> 
> *Recent Mahler...*
> 9th Symphony - Levine/Munich. I wasn't planning on ordering it because the reviews weren't great, but I liked Levine's Philadelphia recording, and Amazon had the Munich CD for $5.54 shipped new. I just heard it and thought it was great.
> 
> Just got three more Ludwig/Song of the Earth recordings, which I haven't heard yet. Ludwig/Bernstein/Israel, Ludwig/Reiner/Chicago, Ludwig/Kleiber/Vienna. I already had the Ludwig/Philharmonia and Ludwig/Berlin recordings.
> 
> I'm at the point where items on my wishlist can be a little more expensive than usual: The two Baker/BBC Song of the Earth recordings. Giulini's Mahler 9th (Swedish). Bernstein's Mahler 9th (Israel). Sinopoli's Mahler 9th (Philharmonia). Bertini's Mahler 9th (Cologne).


You are the first person I have ever seen that has posted the Levine/Symphony #9. I thought that CD was fantastic. I am wondering what those people that didn't like it were saying.


----------



## RockyIII

Just today I bought a very nice recording of some Vivaldi double and triple concertos performed by Il Giardino Armonico. It is a 2016 reissue of a 1995 release.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112023


Antonio Vivaldi
Concerti for Diverse Instruments
Zefiro
Alfredo Bernardini, director
2000

This CD just arrived in the mail this morning. It includes the following concertos:

Double Trumpet Concerto for 2 trumpets, strings & continuo in C major, RV 537
Oboe Concerto, for oboe, strings & continuo in A minor, RV 461
Bassoon Concerto, for bassoon, strings & continuo in E minor, RV 484
Double Concerto, for oboe & bassoon, strings & continuo in G major, RV 545
Double Oboe Concerto for 2 oboes (or recorders), strings & continuo in D minor, RV 535
Double Horn Concerto, for 2 horns, strings & continuo in F major, RV 538
Concerto for 4 violins, strings & continuo in C major, RV 557

Rocky


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mozart is just unwrapped. Me and plastic guitar are old...


----------



## Blancrocher

Tristan Murail: Winter Fragments, Unanswered Questions, Ethers, Feuilles a travers les cloches, Le Lac (Argento Chamber Ensemble)


----------



## Granate

*Memories Reverence - Bruckner by Knappertsbusch*










































My Bruckner Knappertsbusch Memories set arrived yesterday, and I could take the pictures today during rest. It has almost exclusive performances (OOP in other releases) and some juicy issues to talk about, because they could be sued. I've been listening to excerpts and comparing with other sources and they look really suspicious.

*Hans Knappertsbusch* _conducts_
ANTON BRUCKNER

*Symphony No.3 in D minor* (1890 Schalk Version Ed. Raettig)
Münchner Philharmoniker, _January 16th 1964_
Unknown source

*Symphony No.4 in E flat major* (1888 Loewe Version Ed. Guttmann)
Wiener Philharmoniker, _April 12th 1964_
Melodram source most probably

*Symphony No.5 in B flat major* (1896 Schalk Version Ed. Doblingler)
Münchner Philharmoniker, _March 19th 1959_
Stolen M&A 2002 remaster!!!

*Symphony No.7 in E major* (1885 Version Ed. Guttmann)
Wiener Philharmoniker, _August 30th 1949_
Stolen Orfeo BR remaster???

*Symphony No.8 in C minor* (1892 Schalk Version Ed. Haslinger-Schlesinger-Lienau)
Münchner Philharmoniker, _January 24th 1963_
Stolen Dreamlife BR remaster???

*Symphony No.9 in D minor* (1903 Doblingler Version Ed. Loewe)
Berliner Philharmoniker, _January 30th 1950_
Unknown source, sounds nice.

I'm not the first one in the forum that got the set. There was once a member that got it and I spilled my past reviews of the recordings (I didn't know like three of them). I didn't think it was a worthy collection, but I changed my mind.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

A dreaded download purchase.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112123


This CD arrived this morning.

Rocky


----------



## josecamoessilva

Inspired by a post in the very thread (which will be the ruin of me…), I bought the Perahia Bach box set. Ordered on Dec 24, arrived yesterday, as Amazon said it would. But it included the AutoRip MP3s, so I've been listening to it since. BTW, and I've noticed this in many cases, the CDs+AutoRip MP3s were cheaper than the MP3s alone.









Now I'll be ripping the CDs in a lossless format to replace the MP3s.


----------



## Itullian

Should be interesting.









More Gould Bach









I wanted an 8th complete on a single cd, so.............


----------



## Zofia

Oldhoosierdude said:


> A dreaded download purchase.
> 
> View attachment 112119


I bought this from our Church sale box was badly broken but I replaced it. Good CD mein freund ୧( ⁼̴̶̤̀ω⁼̴̶̤́ )૭


----------



## Zofia

My Mother is sick with cancer just now I went to pick up some tea for her stomach pain. This was €14.99 a gift for her and she was very happy, I could cry with joy.


----------



## Bourdon

Zofia said:


> View attachment 112177
> 
> 
> My Mother is sick with cancer just now I went to pick up some tea for her stomach pain. This was €14.99 a gift for her and she was very happy, I could cry with joy.


Strength, music can be a great comfort.


----------



## Room2201974

Zofia said:


> View attachment 112177
> 
> 
> My Mother is sick with cancer just now I went to pick up some tea for her stomach pain. This was €14.99 a gift for her and she was very happy, I could cry with joy.


Does it bring your mother joy when you play?


----------



## Zofia

Bourdon said:


> Strength, music can be a great comfort.





Room2201974 said:


> Does it bring your mother joy when you play?


Thank you both so very much for your kindness. Yes it does @room we used to play togther as a family she misses those days but I tell her they will come again soon.

She is doing well it was found early and she replies well to the treatment.

Z x


----------



## Zofia

Itullian said:


> Should be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Gould Bach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted an 8th complete on a single cd, so.............


I see much hate for Gould on the Piano forum I visit. I do not think he is the best for Beethoven but he is certainly worth having especially the later Sonatas 31 - 32 my personal favourites of his.


----------



## Itullian

Zofia said:


> I see much hate for Gould on the Piano forum I visit. I do not think he is the best for Beethoven but he is certainly worth having especially the later Sonatas 31 - 32 my personal favourites of his.


i think the same.
i think it will be an interesting listen.


----------



## Judith

Just bought
Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique which also has Le Carnaval Romain and Beatrice at Benedict. Performed by London Philharmonic Orchestra and Zubin Mehta on Warner Classics label. Now looking forward to listening


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112227


This was released in November.

Rocky


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I suddenly tried to find a Luigi Nono album on iTunes. Eureka! I ordered "Prometeus" this fall but it got cancelled after a long time. I think the record company doesn't exist anymore. Now I have it  Just had to buy some stuff...


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rogerx

Rmathuln said:


>


Me too, without the #


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112266


I remember the old television commercial in which a doorbell rang and a woman's voice said, "Avon calling!" Nowadays it would be "Amazon delivery!"

How do you post just the album cover image without any comment? I see lots of posts like that, but when I try to do it I get a message saying my message is too short and needs to be at least 15 characters.

Rocky


----------



## Rogerx

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 112266
> 
> 
> I remember the old television commercial in which a doorbell rang and a woman's voice said, "Avon calling!" Nowadays it would be "Amazon delivery!"
> 
> _How do you post just the album cover image without any comment? I see lots of posts like that, but when I try to do it I get a message saying my message is too short and needs to be at least 15 characters._
> 
> Rocky


That's because you use the image upload, use https://imgur.com/ or https://postimg.cc/files


----------



## agoukass

I finally pulled the trigger on this today.


----------



## Adagietto

I still want the Bernstein/Boston Mahler 9th. There is a recording of the adagio at Archive.org, but the bitrate is only 160.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I downloaded Joshua from iTunes yesterday and got a kick! So I ordered Theodora and Susanna on CD today. My Volkswagen will be a driving oratorio soon


----------



## Judith

Went to a lunchtime recital the yesterday and they performed Bowen Viola Sonata no 1 and got hooked on this so much, have ordered it.

Bowen
Viola Sonatas 1 & 2 
Phantasy

Performed by 

The Bridge Duo

On Naxos Label


----------



## Blancrocher

Stravinsky: Petrushka, Symphonies of Wind Instruments, Orpheus (Jurowski)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112414


This recording had some mixed reviews. I'm looking forward to hearing it for myself, but it hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## starthrower

Found a second hand copy for half price.


----------



## haydnguy

> How do you post just the album cover image without any comment? I see lots of posts like that, but when I try to do it I get a message saying my message is too short and needs to be at least 15 characters.
> 
> Rocky


I think if you put the composers name in bold like *Bach* at the top before the graphic it should work. That's what I do.


----------



## haydnguy

> My Mother is sick with cancer just now I went to pick up some tea for her stomach pain. This was €14.99 a gift for her and she was very happy, I could cry with joy.


Saying a prayer for you and your mother. I hope she is healed quickly.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112448


Almost like magic, I opened the door and this was there.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Went back to the library sale today and there was another box of classical (got only an opera yesterday). They keep putting more out from the back room, so I grabbed classical and pop totalling $26 for 13 sets. I took 7 sets to Dearborn Music and the young lady offered me $13. My jaw nearly dropped, but the owner was there and he said she could offer me more and told her, because many were double disk sets, to give me $25. Whew! So it came out that for the dollar difference I got to keep 4 sets. Oh but I spent one more dollar while at Dearborn Music. Here is my haul:

Library net cost $1 for all this:

































And one from Dearborn Music dollar bin (two disk set):


----------



## Rach Man

Three from a 2nd Hand Store























And a set from Amazon


----------



## Zofia

Arrived while I was napping yesterday

Simon Preston - Bach Organ Works (14 Disc)


----------



## haydnguy

starthrower said:


> View attachment 111746
> 
> 
> Found this at importcds for 47 dollars. Lowest price anywhere. So my new years resolution of no more CD buying is now kaput!


I'm late to this party but would love to know what you think of this.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Third trip to the library sale where CDs are half off, so these were $1 each:










Tchaikovsky









Ok, I am a sucker for Beethoven Ninths! 
Symphonic Festival Orchestra and Choir (Orchestra), Magdalena Paloczaj (soprano), Eva Bandova (alto), Peter Kottwald (tenor), Josef Bacek (bass), Alberto Lizzo (Conductor). Could be a dud?









Don't know this work but the names are big. And a work with three female voices representing the three female vocal ranges is awesome!









No idea what I am getting into with this, but for a buck...


----------



## Zofia

*One Ring to rule them all...*

A gift for my future husband. He is reluctant to take me to see Wagner later this year the nerve! He has too much preconception of Wagner and has never actually listened in full. Therefor I start him here ᕙ(⇀‸↼‶)ᕗ:

*Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen​*
















Das Rheingold (CDs 1&2)
Die Walküre (CDs 3-6)
Siegfried (CDs 7-10)
Götterdämmerung (CDs 11-14)
An Introduction to Der Ring Des Nibelungen - Deryck Cooke (CDs 15&16)
Bonus CD-ROM - PDFs of Libretti w/ English & French Translations plus the transcript with musical examples & index of leitmotifs of Deryck Cooke's 'An Introduction to…' available - PDFs also available to download online
BOOKLET: Written Introductions to each opera by John Culshaw / Session Photos / Synopses in English and German.​


----------



## Zofia

So surprised email from Amazon.de

Got €10 credit because of the Wagner Box purchased OCD triggered must find CD exactly €10 OML

Bach Organ Works Completed - Helmut Walcha (10 Disc)


----------



## Rach Man

Zofia said:


> A gift for my future husband. He is reluctant to take me to see Wagner later this year the nerve! He has too much preconception of Wagner and has never actually listened in full. Therefor I start him here ᕙ(⇀‸↼‶)ᕗ:
> 
> *Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen​*
> 
> View attachment 112532
> 
> View attachment 112533
> 
> 
> Das Rheingold (CDs 1&2)
> Die Walküre (CDs 3-6)
> Siegfried (CDs 7-10)
> Götterdämmerung (CDs 11-14)
> An Introduction to Der Ring Des Nibelungen - Deryck Cooke (CDs 15&16)
> Bonus CD-ROM - PDFs of Libretti w/ English & French Translations plus the transcript with musical examples & index of leitmotifs of Deryck Cooke's 'An Introduction to…' available - PDFs also available to download online
> BOOKLET: Written Introductions to each opera by John Culshaw / Session Photos / Synopses in English and German.​


Good job. Start him on something mellow, like this. Then you can move forward.


----------



## Art Rock

The vendor came through in the end by reshipping (the first shipment ended up in a bizarre hiccup, and was not delivered, even though DHL claimed it was). All brand new, plastic wrapped.









17 CDs + 1 DVD, 19.99 euro









6 CDs + 1 DVD, 7.99 euro


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I bought a Glenglassaugh "Revival" single malt whisky that sounds like Israel in Egypt by Händel!


----------



## Zofia

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I bought a Glenglassaugh "Revival" single malt whisky that sounds like Israel in Egypt by Händel!


Sounds like a blue grass music group


----------



## Adagietto

I went ahead and ordered everything in my wish-list except for Bertini's Mahler: Symphonies No. 9 & 10, which would have been around $40 used. As soon as I see it under $25 I'll order it.


----------



## DavidA

Got hold of Bernstein's Mahler - 3 (NYPO) and 9 (BPO) 
Then Juruski's Mahler 2
All for under £12


----------



## haydnguy

Pulled the trigger. Bang!


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> Pulled the trigger. Bang!
> 
> View attachment 112620
> 
> 
> View attachment 112621


Great purchase, good on you. :cheers:


----------



## Joe B

Ordered tonight from Presto Classical:


----------



## S P Summers

I purchased that for the second time a few days ago.

10/10

https://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDA67711/2


----------



## Granate

*More historical Bruckner recordings...*










*Anton Bruckner conducted by Otto Klemperer*
Symphony No.4 (KRSO - 5/May/1954)
Symphony No.6 (RCO - 22/June/1961) (New Historical favourite)
Symphony No.7 (BPO - 3/Sep./1958)
Symphony No.8 (KRSO - 7/June/1957)
Symphony No.9 (NYPO - 14/Oct./1934)










*Anton Bruckner conducted by Wilhelm Furtwängler*
Symphony No.4 (WPO - 29/Oct./1951)
Symphony No.5 (WPO - 19/Aug./1951)
Symphony No.6 (BPO - 13/Nov./1943) (II-IV)
Symphony No.7 (BPO - 23/April/1951) (Cairo)
Symphony No.8 (BPO - 15/March/1949) (Favourite)
Symphony No.9 (BPO - 7/Oct./1944)

This is not exactly a blindfold purchase. I know some performances from these sets and they are fantastic for Bruckner. Both sets (11CDs) were on sale in Amazon UK and everything costed, shipping included, *25€!* I add this because of my new confidence on the label after the Knappertsbusch Bruckner recordings.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Finally received this via USPS (ugh) after a long Polar Vortex delay here in Chicago. Will be ripping to my music player tonight.


----------



## Zofia

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (version for orchestra and piano)​


----------



## Blancrocher

David Matthews, In the Dark Time / Chaconne (Jac van Steen/BBC SO)


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I recently fell in love with these guys!


----------



## haydnguy

*Barber, Korngold, Walton*

Violin Concertos

James Ehnes, violin
Vancouver Symphony Orchestra
Bramwell Tovey, conductor

Beautiful romantic style written in Modern times. Can't wait to get it.









*Chopin*

Chopin Evocations
Daniil Trifonov, piano


----------



## agoukass

This month so far:


----------



## lluissineu

Trifonov!!!!!


I was in a rehearsal in Amsterdam with RCO, and then in The concert. He perfotmed an incredible Prokofiev's third concerto


----------



## Alfacharger

Waiting for small scale Brahms Symphonies to arrive.










A future purchase in March. Film score composer goes serious!










[


----------



## JosefinaHW

For a variety of reasons.... I just purchased:

Wilhelm Furtwängler: The Radio Recordings 1939-1945 Remastered - 22 SACD - 184p book

Not quite sure when they will arrive but I did select the express shipping option.


----------



## Blancrocher

Faure, Piano Quartets (Nash Ensemble)


----------



## Joe B

Joe B said:


> Waiting to pull the trigger on these upcoming releases:
> 
> debut release:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debut release:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


Just ordered from Presto Classical.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven and Nielsen. You wait long enough you get a bargain!


----------



## SixFootScowl

25% sale at Dearborn Music:

$6 sale price double disk set with second disk having the conductor's discussion of each movement:









80 cents sale price:


----------



## Rogerx

Vinyl Record

State of the art is the exclusive full-length history of the legendary Yellow Label, based on unprecedented access to Deutsche Grammophon archives and featuring interviews with artists, historians, producers, engineers and former and current DG executives.

Richly illustrated with hundreds of photographs from Deutsche Grammophon's archive and many other sources This new edition is an extended and revised version of the book with the same title that was published around DG's 111th Anniversary in 2009


----------



## Joe B

Downloaded this morning (FLAC):









*Bliss: Investiture Antiphonal Fanfare, Prayer of St. Francis of Assisi and Morning Heroes*

The London Philharmonic, Brian Blessed
The Hertfordshire Chorus, East London Chorus, Harlow Chorus, Michael Kibblewhite


----------



## Merl

I've just paid £2 (Inc. P&p) on Walter's NYPO Brahms cycle. Couldn't turn it down for that price.


----------



## agoukass

Bought in the last couple of days:


----------



## StrE3ss

24 bits - 96.00 kHz


----------



## Rach Man

I picked up the following CDs/sets recently. I feel that I am buying too many these days. I am excited about these recordings, but I think I may cut back on my future purchases, unless they are 2nd hand store or library sales music. I need to start listening to all that I have rather than buying all that I see. :lol:


----------



## Rach Man

Continued from above post:


----------



## haydnguy

S P Summers said:


> View attachment 112674
> 
> 
> I purchased that for the second time a few days ago.
> 
> 10/10
> 
> https://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDA67711/2


Somehow I'm seeing Hyperion album covers that don't look like their beautiful standards.


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger....

I have that Hahn somewhere out in the garage and I don't know if I'll ever find it so I got it again because I really want that in my collection.


----------



## Joe B

I just got through playing a disc of William Grant Still's music to find a problem on the last track. I don't remember ever dropping the disc, but the scratch is there to see. Replacing it is a must for me, so while at Newport Classic, I ordered a couple of other discs to make the trip to the mailbox more alluring:


----------



## StrE3ss

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - Hans Knappertsbusch Conducts the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra








Bruckner Symphony No. 7 in E major - Southwest German Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hans Rosbaud, conductor


----------



## Granate

StrE3ss said:


> Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - Hans Knappertsbusch Conducts the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra




Hey. I think you made a fine purchase with the Knappertsbusch Vienna No.5 remastered. Why do you like it? I don't know the Rosbaud but SWR recently released an almost-complete cycle from the original tapes with good price in Europe. I see that in Canada it's not bad either. But if you're interested in Knappertsbusch, check out if you can get this bargain set from the UK shipped to Québec. I think it would be cheaper than getting it in Amazon canada directly. It was one of the best purchases I've made in a long time, ethics aside lol.

Welcome to Talk Classical, Stress.


----------



## Blancrocher

Webern, Orchestral Music (Sinopoli)


----------



## haydnguy

StrE3ss said:


> Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 - Hans Knappertsbusch Conducts the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
> View attachment 113461
> 
> 
> Bruckner Symphony No. 7 in E major - Southwest German Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hans Rosbaud, conductor
> View attachment 113462


Welcome to Talk Classical. Have Fun!


----------



## Joe B

Ordered from Presto this morning:


----------



## Forsooth

Bach Cantatas - Helmuts Rilling - 72-CD box set.


----------



## StrE3ss

Thanks for the welcome, this is my first record of Bruckner 5 than i can't compare. I bought this one because i read that Knappertsbusch Bruckner was really good. I have really appreciate this record. I'm just listening classical music from about a year. Have not sign-in before to talkclassical because my english is bad...


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger.


----------



## agoukass

More lieder and piano music:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Downloads from Hyperion records. Chamber music with flute by Villa-Lobos, Piano Trios by Saint-Saens and Complete violin music by Schubert.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bkeske

The Royal Concertgebouw Anthology Vol.6, on disc #12 'as we speak'. Extremely enjoyable. Like it so much I just purchased Vol. 5 as well.

View attachment 113670


----------



## haydnguy

Bkeske said:


> The Royal Concertgebouw Anthology Vol.6, on disc #12 'as we speak'. Extremely enjoyable. Like it so much I just purchased Vol. 5 as well.
> 
> View attachment 113670


-------------------------------
Nice One!


----------



## DavidA

Mahler Symphonies 1 and 2

LSO / Solti


----------



## Bkeske

Just came in the mail today, will hopefully listen to both before the night is out. (It seems I have new music coming in the mail almost daily....at least weekly....í ½í¸‰ )

View attachment 113711


View attachment 113712


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Got 2 more Beethoven symphony sets:
Georg Solti, Chicago Symphony Orchestra










Karl Böhm Wiener, Philharmoniker


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## StrE3ss

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink


----------



## SixFootScowl

A sampling of this lady's rich mezzo voice:


----------



## Joe B

Fritz Kobus said:


>


Excellent disc!


----------



## LAS

I hadn't bought any music for years. Then I got into reading TalkClassical a few weeks ago. (I've been a member for a while, but hadn't just browsed.) I followed a thread on best Haydn symphonies, and another on greatest string quartets. That led to the purchase of Haydn symphonies 92 and 88, Haydn string quartests 20/3, 74/1, and 76/1, and Mozart's Hunt and Dissonance. Finally, I posted a question about which Mahler symphony to listen to next after hearing Mahler 1 and finding it unexpected accessible. I'm now waiting for the deliver of Mahler 4 and 5.

Thanks, TalkClassical!!!!


----------



## LAS

I just ordered c. 1300 - c. 2000 by Jeremy Denk. Saw it advertised on our local PBS/NPR web site.


----------



## haydnguy

LAS said:


> I hadn't bought any music for years. Then I got into reading TalkClassical a few weeks ago. (I've been a member for a while, but hadn't just browsed.) I followed a thread on best Haydn symphonies, and another on greatest string quartets. That led to the purchase of Haydn symphonies 92 and 88, Haydn string quartests 20/3, 74/1, and 76/1, and Mozart's Hunt and Dissonance. Finally, I posted a question about which Mahler symphony to listen to next after hearing Mahler 1 and finding it unexpected accessible. I'm now waiting for the deliver of Mahler 4 and 5.
> 
> Thanks, TalkClassical!!!!


Welcome Back! We're certainly glad you're here.


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger.....

*Pleyel*

String Quartets, Op. 2 ,#4-6

Enso Quartet - Orchestra
Maureen Nelson - Performer









Next Title: Duo Sessions

*Ravel, Halvorsen, Kodaly, Schulhoff_Conductor*

Artists - Daniel Muller-Schott, Julia Fischer









*Debussy*

Complete Piano Works - Volume #2
Jean-Efflam Bavouzet


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Oops, just pre-ordered "Speak, Be Silent" with the Riot Ensemble. Oops because I just shouldn't buy more stuff...


----------



## haydnguy

Fritz Kobus said:


> A sampling of this lady's rich mezzo voice:


The disk is on my Want List. Does anyone know if there is a site that let's you download operas?


----------



## Bkeske

Enjoyed volume 6 so much, volume 5 just arrived in the mail. Can not wait to begin listening.

View attachment 113938


View attachment 113939


----------



## Judith

Just ordered

Rachmaninov
24 Preludes

Boris Giltburg

Saw this wonderful musician live recently for the second time (saw him two years ago in Leeds)in Huddersfield and very impressed. 

Album released next month


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

I got all of Mozart's piano sonatas on CDs last Thursday :>...


----------



## flamencosketches

I just ordered Böhm's classic Magic Flute. I don't have one in my library (not a big opera guy, but I do love Mozart) and being a huge fan of the tenor Fritz Wunderlich this seems like a good place to start. 

I recently bought a CD of Cortot playing Chopin's Preludes for my girlfriend. I burned it though and I think I've listened to it more than she has so far. So good.


----------



## Rogerx

With a big thank you to haydnguy


----------



## Bourdon

Seems to be a must have.


----------



## Itullian

Bourdon said:


> Seems to be a must have.


It is .............................


----------



## Itullian




----------



## calvinpv

Been lacking some Tristan Murail essentials:


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

StrE3ss said:


> View attachment 113833
> 
> 
> View attachment 113834
> 
> 
> Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
> Bernard Haitink


I just bought the Mahler set. I know how great these recordings are because I already had most of them in various formats, but it's good to have them all in one place. The remastered audio and the extra recording of the 1st symphony are an added bonus, as was the special price currently offered by Presto Classical.


----------



## vmartell

Rmathuln said:


>


Oh FANTASTIC - gotta tell you the truth - this kind of releases (specially the Universal bluray audio releases) always catch me by surprise - I am always finding out about them elsewhere from the Universal sites - I mean you can go the sites and search but even there, the releases are not always... hmm... emphasized... I mean - and I may be thick on this one - I just searched the DG site - I found the 3 LP version of this but not the Bluray... weird

AND THNX

v


----------



## Judith

Just arrived 

Rachmaninov Symphonies 1 & 3 on separate discs. 

Performed by
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vasily Petrenko

Already had no 2 so now completed set

Petrenko and RLPO never let me down


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled trigger.....

(Volume 3)


----------



## agoukass

More Fricsay:


----------



## StrE3ss

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> I just bought the Mahler set. I know how great these recordings are because I already had most of them in various formats, but it's good to have them all in one place. The remastered audio and the extra recording of the 1st symphony are an added bonus, as was the special price currently offered by Presto Classical.


Presto have done a error on price i bought the two set for 26$ canadian. They correct it the next day and now they are at 59$ for mahler and 48$ for the bruckner in flac.


----------



## Joe B

Ordered this morning from Presto Classical:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Couldn't pass up for $9.48 shipped new. (used box in second image not the one I bought:lol


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled trigger...


----------



## Judith

Skint lol.

Just ordered

Prokofiev
Romeo & Juliet

Oslo Philharmonic
Vasily Petrenko

Already have two different recordings but can't wait to listen to Petrenko's


----------



## SixFootScowl

haydnguy said:


> View attachment 114168


An awesome mezzo, if not contralto, voice. Hard to picture such a voice coming from such a petite lady.


----------



## Bourdon

I Just purchased this box it is time to explore more of Stravinsky than I have done so far.
I have only a few well known works,well I have solved that problem I think.


----------



## Granate

I've been very busy lately, and I had spent many weeks without buying anything. But yesterday I didn't sleep and I had a meeting with a professor. I had looked up two Classical Music posters by Hans Müller Brockmann made for the Tonhalle Orchestra Zürich and both featured Beethoven and Carl Schuricht.















I had been discussing my final masters project and talking about Beethoven and design. When I came back, I thought I would need the latest remasters of his studio Beethoven cycle to know more about his music-making. I was about to murder my bank card this morning. I had been thinking of purchasing the Knappertsbusch Beethoven recordings even if I wasn't excited with his Eroicas at all. Also, I was thinking about getting Furtwängler Beethoven recordings, and my favourite Ebay seller had his three sets on offer for 40€ altogether. I suddenly thought that I didn't need them at the moment, because they were already on Spotify (opposite to Schuricht) and I owned the Konwitschny cycle. I cancelled the Furtwängler basket and just went for these two things, which I hope that bring new light into my projects. It's 30€, but I hope I'm not wasting my money.


















Plus, more Bruckner to the basket. Everything remastered.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I got this for the Beethoven, obviously. But one unexpected hit for me is Mozart's 24th concerto.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 114216


Vocal works by *Gregorio Allegri* and other composers

Tenebrae
Nigel Short, director

2006

I can see why "Miserere" by Allegri is featured, as the singing is ethereal, but it is just one of the 13 excellent works on the album. I'm sure I saw it recommended here, but I forget who posted it.

EDIT: Oops, I meant to post this on the _Current Listening_ thread. Oh well, it is fine here too.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Before it goes.........


----------



## Zofia

*







Berlioz: L'Enfance Du Christ

AISN: B07MWQHNB3​*
Perhaps maybe my favourite Berlioz piece looking forward to listening to this. Also features one of our own TC members how cool!


----------



## Guest

^^^ hardly a feature, but I was glad to be a small part of this.


----------



## techniquest

I picked up a rather diverse batch of CD's a some charity shops in a nearby town a couple of days ago. I haven't seen this Shostakovich 15th recording before, so I was intrigued to hear it. I'm not disappointed.


----------



## joen_cph

deleted, sorry ..........................


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled trigger....


----------



## AeolianStrains

haydnguy said:


> View attachment 114342


How is this? I need more Mayer for sure.

I recently nabbed these four items from Hyperion:










Schubert: Sonatas (B flat D960, A minor D784, C major D613) by Stephen Hough










Brahsm: Sonata in F Minor (op 15) and Four Ballades (Op 10) by Stephen Hough










Schubert: Death and the Maiden by Takacs Quartet










Rachmaninov: Vespers, with Matthew Best conducting the Corydon Singers


----------



## peeweenl

calvinpv said:


> Been lacking some Tristan Murail essentials:
> 
> View attachment 113991


Never heard of him before. Am now listening to some of his music on Qobuz. Great stuff! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## peeweenl

Complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas by Richard Goode. Got it for 30 euros.


----------



## Zofia

https://www.amazon.de/Henryk-Góreck...ds=B07N43N948&qid=1552667906&s=gateway&sr=8-1

Beth Gibbons has nice voice I cannot wait to hear.


----------



## Itullian

Gonna check out the Doric's Haydn quartets


----------



## haydnguy

AeolianStrains said:


> How is this? I need more Mayer for sure.
> 
> I recently nabbed these four items from Hyperion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schubert: Sonatas (B flat D960, A minor D784, C major D613) by Stephen Hough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brahsm: Sonata in F Minor (op 15) and Four Ballades (Op 10) by Stephen Hough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schubert: Death and the Maiden by Takacs Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachmaninov: Vespers, with Matthew Best conducting the Corydon Singers


As far as the Mayer goes, I don't know. I haven't gotten it in the mail yet but it was referred to me by someone.


----------



## Blancrocher

Frank Martin: Concerto for 7 wind instruments, timpani, percussion, and strings; Petite symphonie concertante; Etudes (Ansermet)

Bartok: Piano Works (Kocsis; Philips 50 Great Recordings)


----------



## StrE3ss

Harp Concertos

Decca


----------



## Itullian




----------



## haydnguy

Pulled the trigger........


----------



## flamencosketches

Just returned to town and had both of these waiting for me:









 and....









Both great so far! Just listened to the Moravec and thoroughly enjoyed it. I love everything I've heard of his and his style is perfect in Debussy. Argerich is a favorite of mine and I'm pumped about having all these recordings of hers. Might need to buy the other DG collections with her concertos and chamber music, etc.


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz and Joe are so wild about this disc...

*€0.02* and *€6.00* shipping.:lol:


----------



## Taggart




----------



## flamencosketches

No.41... that finale is just ridiculous. Quite probably the greatest finale to any symphony.


----------



## Zofia

flamencosketches said:


> Just returned to town and had both of these waiting for me:
> 
> View attachment 114445
> 
> 
> and....
> 
> View attachment 114446
> 
> 
> Both great so far! Just listened to the Moravec and thoroughly enjoyed it. I love everything I've heard of his and his style is perfect in Debussy. Argerich is a favorite of mine and I'm pumped about having all these recordings of hers. Might need to buy the other DG collections with her concertos and chamber music, etc.


Such the great feeling when this happens love both. Especially Argerich such beauty in her playing.


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 114474
> 
> 
> No.41... that finale is just ridiculous. Quite probably the greatest finale to any symphony.


Meant to post this in current listening; I've had this one for several months now.

@Zofia, she is a favorite of mine too, definitely a major role model. Probably my favorite living pianist. Moravec on the other hand I feel is more underrated, and masterful in a different way than is Argerich. Luckily there is plenty of room in my life for both (and many more).


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Bourdon

Rmathuln said:


>


This is money well spend,congratulations!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Since my wife bought some clothes today, I suddenly felt like purchasing some iTunes stuff. I can do that, right? 2 albums from Hyperion with S. Taneyev and Arensky on both. 1 violin concertos and 1 piano quintets.


----------



## AeolianStrains




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Granate

The seller confirmed me today that my Bruckner Klemperer box edited by Memories had gone missing and never arrived to its destination. They don't have any more copies, so they gave me the refund.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Thanks to Art Rock's recommendation I am now the proud owner (and anticipating delivery of) this wonderful set for $18.51 (shipped!), Used VG:


----------



## Itullian

Fritz Kobus said:


> Thanks to Art Rock's recommendation I am now the proud owner (and anticipating delivery of) this wonderful set for $18.51 (shipped!), Used VG:


I have it. It's great.


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> I have it. It's great.


I, as well. Excellent cycle! I wouldn't buy another unless the Kondrashin set was re-issued.


----------



## RockyIII

starthrower said:


> I, as well. Excellent cycle! I wouldn't buy another unless the Kondrashin set was re-issued.


I think it's a wonderful set. I bought it last year and subsequently donated the individual recordings I had of some of the symphonies to the library.


----------



## SixFootScowl

RockyIII said:


> I think it's a wonderful set. I bought it last year and subsequently donated the individual recordings I had of some of the symphonies to the library.


Just bought the 7th (NAXOS) and will donate that to my son.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Manxfeeder

Stokowski.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> Stokowski.
> 
> View attachment 114620


Only when the wife is shopping?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> Only when the wife is shopping?


Ha! You've been reading my posts! Today she is upstairs sick, so I have the downstairs to myself.


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


>


I suppose you already owned the LPs. I purchased a while back the symphony edition.
They still sound very good, good buy.
Haitink is surely not faceless.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> Ha! You've been reading my posts! Today she is upstairs sick, so I have the downstairs to myself.


life can be merciful.:tiphat:


----------



## flamencosketches

Finally pulled the trigger. Have not listened yet.


----------



## Duncan

_"Between 1980 and 1998 Simon Rattle conducted no less than 934 concerts with the CBSO. Together they performed works by many 20th-century composers, as well as established favourites, and gave a total of 16 world premieres. Rattle also made 69 recordings for EMI with the orchestra. This box brings together that recorded legacy, which includes pieces by composers pivotal to his work, such as Mahler, Sibelius and Szymanowski, as well as some of the new compositions he championed - Nicholas Maw's Odyssy, Mark Anthony Turnage's Momentum, Three Screaming Popes and Drowned Out, and Thomas Adès' Asyla."_


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled trigger.....

*Mendelssohn*

















*Various Composers*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## rice

Some may prefer having separate recordings of each work but I think it's nice to have everything in one box as a reference.


----------



## StrE3ss

Vivaldi - la cetra


----------



## Blancrocher

Pletnev playing Scarlatti
Sudbin playing Haydn


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Judith

Rogerx said:


>


My copy is on order too. Wonderful pianist. Saw him live twice and met him both times


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Andolink

Five exceptionally talented women--


----------



## haydnguy

Andolink said:


> Five exceptionally talented women--
> 
> View attachment 114799


I'll tell you, that latest Autonomous 4 collection CD is one of the best I've purchased so far this year.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Received 2 more Beethoven symphony sets:


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger....


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> Just pulled the trigger....


It's working I see, I like his playing very much.


----------



## Art Rock

Picked this one up in a Mediamarkt in Germany this week (sort of Best Buy, if that still exists) for 1.50 euro (brand new).


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

I got these two earlier today:
http://i64.tinypic.com/2yudiya.jpg


----------



## Duncan

Have this on pre-order - if it wasn't for Claudio Abbado - Carlo Maria Giulini would be my favourite conductor... I'm virtually certain that sometime at the end of April you'll find me writing - "If it wasn't for Carlo Maria Giulini - Claudio Abbado would be my favourite conductor"... I'm nothing if not capricious...


----------



## Blancrocher

Purcell: Funeral Sentences, etc.; Odes to Saint Cecilia (Herreweghe)
Vivaldi: Late Violin Concertos (Carmignola/Marcon)
Haydn: Piano Sonatas (Feltsman) 
Mozart's Piano Concerto 18, Beethoven's 1st (Argerich/Ozawa/Jochum)


----------



## rice

Some Prokofiev goodness from this amazing pianist and virtuoso!
















I like Bernstein's Mahler
Already have the unitel dvd cycle, now to complete the collection


----------



## Itullian




----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled trigger....


----------



## Duncan




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rogerx

CHOPIN
Sonates 2 & 3
Nicolas van Poucke
Sponsored with crowd funding.


----------



## wkasimer

Rogerx said:


>


I just pulled the trigger on this one, too. Amazon dropped the price a little, which was just too tempting....


----------



## MarioDelMonacoViva

Recently started a new vinyl opera collection, (I'm 17). My most recently purchase (along with the 50 - 60 free records my local record shop gives out) is Handel's Giulo Cesare, but I've also got Beechams's Boheme, Mehta's Turandot, Giulini's Don Giovanni, a live recording of La forza del destino (La scala, Tebaldi, Di Stefano), Kleiber's Traviata, Karajan's Butterfly, Maazel's Porgy and Bess, Maazel's Trittico, Maazel's Otello (Domingo, of course), Wallberg's Merry Widow, a box set of Schubert Lieder, sung by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, the Dream of Gerontius (SNO, Alexander Gibson), Faure Reqiuem (de los Angeles, Fischer-Dieskau), Great Violin Concertos (Menuhin).

What I'm really looking out for next is Solti's ring. I'm off to uni later this year, so hopefully I can find a good record shop there. Anyone know one in Liverpool?


----------



## haydnguy

Wrong thread. Sorry.


----------



## SixFootScowl

PlacidoDomingo said:


> View attachment 115369
> 
> 
> Recently started a new vinyl opera collection, (I'm 17). My most recently purchase (along with the 50 - 60 free records my local record shop gives out) is Handel's Giulo Cesare,


You need to get the DVD of this same performance. Valerie Masterson is awesome, as are the other singers! Think it is on You Tube too but maybe no subtitles there.


----------



## Itullian

Modern instruments played in HIP style. Different but very well played and recorded.


----------



## Duncan

The Hilliard Ensemble, Kees Boeke Consort, Soloists from the Knabenchor Hannover, London Baroque


----------



## Bourdon

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 115420
> 
> 
> The Hilliard Ensemble, Kees Boeke Consort, Soloists from the Knabenchor Hannover, London Baroque


A fine box,I remember listening to the Matthew passion from Schütz,beautiful !

I hope you have also this one


----------



## Duncan

Bourdon said:


> A fine box,I remember listening to the Matthew passion from Schütz,beautiful !
> 
> I hope you have also this one


I do now! I had Presto add it to the order - my post should have stated that I had just pulled the trigger on that first one - My thanks for the recommendation! :tiphat:


----------



## Alfacharger

Milhaud and Elfman.


----------



## senza sordino

RVW

Fantasia on Greensleeves, English Folk Song Suite, Concerto Grosso, Romance for harmonica strings and piano, The Lark Ascending, Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus, Norfolk Rhapsody no 1, Partita for double string orchestra, In the Fen County, Fantasia on a theme by Tallis.

I have many of this pieces, but not all in one place. Nor do I have this played by ASMF.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Itullian

Brendel's first set.









20 bucks!









The old gentleman......


----------



## Joe B

******sorry, wrong thread*****


----------



## Granate

I don't know if I should spend already 25€ in a 7CD Sibelius set plus a recording of Dvorak's No.8. I would like to buy the complete Dvorak Symphonies set (21€) but that one is cheaper in Amazon Spain and the others in Amazon UK. The whole Brexit thing makes me wonder what is going to happen and if I will no longer be able to buy from the UK if the delivery rates rocket. Will the pound fall even more? It's only four units different from pound to euro.

This feels like no-decision Wednesday! And my English skills are collapsing. Sorry.


----------



## Bourdon

Itullian said:


> Brendel's first set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old gentleman......


I like the Gewandhaus-Quartet


----------



## Itullian

As you folks might have figured out, I LOVE the Beethoven string quartets.
I'm always looking for another set to explore. 
The samples on this set sounded fantastic so......


----------



## Itullian

Picked this one up new for $20 shipped


----------



## KenOC

Picked this one up for 99 cents downloaded. Actually it's a very good cycle excellently recorded!


----------



## Forsooth

It is only money and we can't take it with us. Just pulled the trigger on the following box sets:

Frederica von Stade - The Complete Columbia Recital Albums

Narciso Yepes: The Complete Concerto Recordings 

Narciso Yepes: The Complete Solo Recordings on Dg 

Hilliard Ensemble: Renaissance Music (England, Italy, Spain Mexico)

Hilliard Ensemble: Renaissance & Baroque Music (England, France, Flanders, Germany)

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi 100 Great Recordings


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger.....


----------



## Rmathuln

*Finally found New for less than $40USD.*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Got used from an Amazon Marketplace Seller for $20USD*


----------



## StrE3ss

need time to listen now


----------



## Hugo9000

Release-date delivery today from Amazon, 22-CD set:


----------



## Art Rock

Picked this 10CD box up second-hand (but in perfect condition) for 3 euro at a local thrift shop.


----------



## Judith

Itullian said:


> Picked this one up new for $20 shipped


Not heard of them until today when coincidentally, they were mentioned on Twitter


----------



## haydnguy

Hugo9000 said:


> Release-date delivery today from Amazon, 22-CD set:
> View attachment 115660
> 
> 
> View attachment 115661


That looks like a pretty good deal. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Score reader

I really enjoy Aitken's playing here.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Blancrocher

Bruckner, String Quintet and Intermezzo; Strauss, Prelude to Capriccio (Raphael Ensemble)
Borodin, String Quartets (St. Petersburg)


----------



## flamencosketches

KenOC said:


> Picked this one up for 99 cents downloaded. Actually it's a very good cycle excellently recorded!


Do you happen to have a link to that? May have to go for it. I'm starting to really appreciate Beethoven's quartets. (Edit: Disregard my laziness; I found it)

A few days ago I got Boulez's first Complete Webern set on Sony. Been loving that. Outside of that I'm waiting on some CDs in the mail: Brüggen's Haydn Paris Symphonies and Colin Davis' Haydn London Symphonies, Vol.2.


----------



## Common Listener

​
These are the three latest orders that are hopefully winging their ways towards me. (Another fourth one had better be, but that's a re-order of one that didn't show up last time.)

Mozart: Complete [Solo] Piano Concertos (English Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim)
Albinoni: Opus 5 (I Musici) [*not* a good cover but what can ya do]
Albinoni: Complete [Solo] Oboe Concertos (Collegium Musicum 90, Simon Standage, Anthony Robson)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven complete symphonies:

Charles Mackerras and Scottish Chamber Orchestra:










Not a good sign when on the back of the box it states symphony # 9 is in c major and not d minor.


----------



## Granate

*Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No.3
*Antonín Dvořák: *Complete Symphonies & Overtures; Symphony No.8
*Jean Sibelius:* Complete Symphonies, Tone Poems, Kullervo

*Colin Davis:* Sibelius
*Herbert von Karajan:* Brahms No.3 & Dvořák No.8
*Witold Rowicki:* Dvořák Complete Symphonies & Overtures

*London Symphony Orchestra:* Dvořák & Sibelius Complete Symphonies
*Wiener Philharmoniker:* Brahms No.3 & Dvořák No.8

*Delivery one: 33.06€ Free and 4-day Delivery from Amazon Spain:*
Brahms No.3 & Dvořák No.8 
Dvořák Complete Symphonies & Overtures

*Delivery two: 11.90€ Marketplace from Amazon UK, delivery from UK included:*
Sibelius Complete Symphonies, Tone Poems, Kullervo

I guess I'm only here for the likes and to prove I am alive, but I shouldn't be purchasing anything else in months, if any, the Knappertsbusch Bruckner No.3 in Münich (quite inexpensive from France).

I'm finishing my Schubert Symphonies Final challenge, with excellent recordings and great satisfaction. I was about to make an only-Schubert purchase because of the items in the UK, but I thought that if I really wanted to listen to a symphonist on CD, those would be Sibelius and Dvořák. I'm really afraid of a no-deal Brexit that can rocket the delivery prices to products from the UK. The only one is the Sibelius set which could just cross the border into the continent before April 12th. The Dvořák recordings had a very interesting price in Amazon Spain because purchased together they had free delivery and at a very similar price than marketplace.

This is actually a little spoiler from my finished Dvořák Symphony challenge and my upcoming Sibelius Symphonies Final challenge, but I don't think so far these are "definitive" sets, but I reckon the composers to have enough "Desert Island symphonies" to be worthy of a CD purchase. Also, I thought the London Symphony had done great efforts with them, so they could be my orchestral references.

Hope you are doing fine. Third semester will start today in my masters.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Received 3 more Beethoven symphony sets:

Jos van Immerseel, Anima Eterna Orchestra










Claudio Abbado, Berliner Philharmoniker










Carlo Maria Giulini, Filarmonica della Scala


----------



## Score reader

Just grabbed the Flac version of this from Presto, Kurtág's _Stele_ was missing from my collection (love the 3rd movement).


----------



## Duncan

*Riccardo Chailly - The Symphony Edition

Celebrating 40 Years on Decca*






https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8474782--riccardo-chailly-the-symphony-edition#about


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Received: Carlo Maria Giulini, Berliner Philharmoniker, to complete cycle with Giulini.










Received on more Beethoven cycle:

Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra, 1960 Live
Kempe Brahms symphonies 1-4


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I don't know the Giulini but feel sure you will enjoy the Klemperer/Kempe set greatly.


----------



## MarioDelMonacoViva

Went to my local record shop today and bought two great records:

- Rigoletto, Teatro alla Scala, Serafin, Callas, Gobbi, Di Stefano
- John Vickers - Italian arias


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger....


----------



## Blancrocher

Grieg, String Quartets (Auryn)


----------



## MarioDelMonacoViva

Purchased all of the following at a local car boot sale today (all LPs):
- Berlioz, L'Enfant du Christ, Sir Colin Davis, LSO, Dame Janet Baker, Sir Thomas Allen(Philips)
- Eric Coates, various (CFP)
- Beethoven, Symphony Nos. 6 & 8, Klaus Tenstedt, LPO (HMV Digital)
- Tchaikovsky, 1812, Marche Slave, Romeo and Juliet, Herbert von Karajan, BPO (Deutsche Grammophon)
- Gems of Music, Boris Mersson, Orchestra of the Vienna Promenade Concerts (Concert Hall)
- Ravel, Offenbach, Saint-Saens, Dukas, various, Lorin Maazel, ONF (Diamond Cut)
- Placido Domingo, Vienna City of My Dreams, Julius Rudel, ECO, Ambrosian Singers (HMV)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Enthusiast said:


> ^ I don't know the Giulini but feel sure you will enjoy the Klemperer/Kempe set greatly.


Listened to symphony 9 it started out slow and not as well recorded but did pick up in the last 3 movements.


----------



## flamencosketches

Waiting on this in the mail. Excited


----------



## StrE3ss

Haydn: The Complete Symphonies
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## flamencosketches

^I was just looking at this. Have you heard any of it yet? What I really wanted was the Dorati set, but it's freakin expensive now.

I got that Mendelssohn a few hours ago. Been loving it.


----------



## Itullian

flamencosketches said:


> ^I was just looking at this. Have you heard any of it yet? What I really wanted was the Dorati set, but it's freakin expensive now.
> 
> I got that Mendelssohn a few hours ago. Been loving it.


The Fisher set is excellent. I have both and like them both.


----------



## StrE3ss

Not listen, but at 12 $ on 7digital i go with this set for my first complete Haydn Symphonie. Il see if later ill try the Dorati set.


----------



## Itullian

I can't resist another Beethoven string quartet cycle


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> ^I was just looking at this. Have you heard any of it yet? What I really wanted was the Dorati set, but it's freakin expensive now.
> 
> I got that Mendelssohn a few hours ago. Been loving it.


The Dorati set is a classic but perhaps a little "old fashioned" now. The Fischer set is mixed but a lot of it is really excellent and most is at least very good. Ultimately you would need a better set of the London symphonies (probably true of the Dorati, too).

The Fischer set that StrE3ss has on order is very cheap but they are not discs that will play on most CD players. They are MP3 files. A bargain, though.


----------



## flamencosketches

I have the Davis/Concertgebouw set of London symphonies, and love them all. If the Dorati is "old fashioned" in that way then I'm interested. I have been told this is "big band" Haydn but it works just as well as the HIP Haydn that I've heard. But yeah, the Dorati set is like $200 on Amazon. I just don't have that kind of money.

Ah I noticed that they were MP3 discs. Not really interested in that.

What's that new Haydn set that's coming out soon? It was supposedly the first complete Haydn cycle recorded, coming back remastered.


----------



## Enthusiast

The Davis is a good one, I think. Others are Jochum (a favourite for me), Beecham (another favourite), Bernstein and Monkowski (a wonderful HIP set). By calling it old fashioned I merely meant that the Dorati set is not as sprightly as we generally prefer in Haydn these days and, for all the affectionate touches, can drag a little in places. It _is _a landmark and Dorati was an excellent conductor but I do think the Adam Fischer - also a fine conductor (try his recent Mahler!) - set is the better one. You don't have to buy the MP3 box - it is also available as normal CDs (for around $45 on Amazon.com).

View attachment 116318


I don't know which set is coming out remastered but I always thought that Dorati's was the first attempt at completeness.

Another way of thinking about acquiring Haydn's pre-Paris symphonies is to get smaller sets without aiming for completeness. The Pinnock Sturm und Drang set was a favourite (overall - not just for Haydn) of mine for a long time.


----------



## Common Listener

The thing coming out is the Ernst Märzendorfer set, I think. I have the Fischer up to #81 before completing it with other Paris-Between-London sets (I have the same Londons you do, flamencosketches) and I'm pretty happy, though ignorance may be being bliss there.


----------



## flamencosketches

Yes, Märzendorfer is what I was thinking of. In any case. Id rather have consistency in multiple sets than one complete cycle which drags in places. I'm waiting on Frans Brüggen's Paris symphonies too. That should be a good one.


----------



## rice

A beginner's purchase to some Shostakovich 

































Kondrashin's symphony cycle seems to be a very rare item now. Did melodiya just stopped printing it?
It's a pity as the set seems to be very well regarded.


----------



## NLAdriaan

rice said:


> A beginner's purchase to some Shostakovich
> 
> Kondrashin's symphony cycle seems to be a very rare item now. Did melodiya just stopped printing it?
> It's a pity as the set seems to be very well regarded.


You have a nice set of recordings there!

Personally, I also like the Petrenko set and I am looking forward to the completed Nelsons Boston cycle.

For the authentic Russian Shostakovich feel, I however think Kondrashin and Mravinsky are both equally relevant. Personally, I don't fancy the old Melodiya recordings, for their dreadful sound. However, there are some later releases by Kondrashin with European orchestras (13 with Bayerischen Rundfunk on Decca and 15 with Staatskapelle Dresden on Hansler) and Mravinsky with his own Leningrad Phil (8 on Regis and Alto and 8, 10 and 12 on Erato/Warner) which IMO sound better. Problem with Russian artists is that the better sounding recordings are usually fragmented. So you won't find a complete box.

Gergiev and his Mariinsky recordings are also very good (as you already have discovered).

If you would want a more European, less emotionally driven approach, for a change, Haitink's cycle is a reliable option


----------



## rice

NLAdriaan said:


> You have a nice set of recordings there!


I've just ordered these on amazon. Because of easter it's gonna take 2 weeks to get here. 
Vasily Petrenko's cycle from naxos, right? I'll definitely keep an eye on that and the others too.
How about Ashkenazy's?
I've just found out there's a local seller has this set at around $43 usd!!


----------



## NLAdriaan

rice said:


> I've just ordered these on amazon. Because of easter it's gonna take 2 weeks to get here.
> Vasily Petrenko's cycle from naxos, right? I'll definitely keep an eye on that and the others too.
> How about Ashkenazy's?
> I've just found out there's a local seller has this set at around $43 usd!!


Petrenko is on Naxos, indeed!

I don't know Ashkenazy's Shostakovich recordings, from reviews I read he wouldn't pop up in the league of Petrenko, Barshai and Nelsons.

Good luck in waiting for the postman


----------



## rice

NLAdriaan said:


> Petrenko is on Naxos, indeed!
> 
> I don't know Ashkenazy's Shostakovich recordings, from reviews I read he wouldn't pop up in the league of Petrenko, Barshai and Nelsons.
> 
> Good luck in waiting for the postman


edit: On second thought, I decided to grab this one instead of the ashkenazy set.


----------



## wkasimer

Itullian said:


> Picked this one up new for $20 shipped


Where did you score that deal?


----------



## rice

NLAdriaan said:


> Petrenko is on Naxos, indeed!
> 
> I don't know Ashkenazy's Shostakovich recordings, from reviews I read he wouldn't pop up in the league of Petrenko, Barshai and Nelsons.
> 
> Good luck in waiting for the postman











Bought this as well. 
I need some self restraint!


----------



## Itullian

wkasimer said:


> Where did you score that deal?


Amazon
Amazon global store UK.
It listed for $15


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler, Symphony # 6 and # 10 first movement:










George Szell, The Cleveland Orchestra: Vinyl










One more Beethoven symphony cycle: Charles Mackerras (Conductor), Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Mahler, Symphony # 6 and # 10 first movement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Szell, The Cleveland Orchestra: Vinyl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more Beethoven symphony cycle: Charles Mackerras (Conductor), Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra


That makes number.......??????


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger....


----------



## Art Rock

The complete WTC on harpsichord by Berben. No idea about the quality but for 50 cents I could not leave this 4CD box at the thrift store.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Rogerx said:


> That makes number.......??????


It is number 45. But I only have 37 different conductors.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

I got a 5CD collection of Prokofiev for the piano and some violin concertos of Tchaikovsky yesterday.


----------



## Granate

rice said:


> edit: On second thought, I decided to grab this one instead of the ashkenazy set.


Where did you buy it from?


----------



## StrE3ss

Erich Kleiber - Decca Recordings 1949-1955


----------



## Judith

Just ordered Clara Schumann piano concerto. Howard Shelley and Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra. Heard some of it on radio the other evening and was impressed


----------



## Enthusiast

I already had the famous Prague Spring Festival Kubelik recording but Ancerl can be revelatory and is almost always worth having so I had to have this. It has arrived!


----------



## apricissimus

Eagerly awaiting this.

I'm often tempted by the big mega box sets, but there's so much duplication in the repertoire. This is one of the few that doesn't just trot out the same old war horses that I'm sure we all have many recordings of already. There's a lot of 20th century music here, which is nice.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

This is not a new cycle for me. Had it with laserlight and now with capriccio.


----------



## flamencosketches

Pulled the trigger on this:









I have a couple CDs of Vänskä/Minnesota's Sibelius, but no full cycle. I like his conducting well enough, but I have heard from others that Berglund is the real deal and have enjoyed very much what I have heard (movements from the 1st and 5th). There's still a good 4 Sibelius symphonies that I haven't heard at all... excited to discover them.


----------



## Duncan

flamencosketches said:


> Pulled the trigger on this:
> 
> View attachment 116488
> 
> 
> I have a couple CDs of Vänskä/Minnesota's Sibelius, but no full cycle. I like his conducting well enough, but I have heard from others that Berglund is the real deal and have enjoyed very much what I have heard (movements from the 1st and 5th). There's still a good 4 Sibelius symphonies that I haven't heard at all... excited to discover them.


Just in case you can't wait -






Here's a link to the complete 4 CD set -






Enjoy!


----------



## paulbest

Henze Henze Henze Henze Henze Henze Henze past 3 weeks, Have almost all his works now on CD.Germany's greatest 20th C composer, one of the greatest late modern 20th C composers, right there Schnittke, Pettersson, Carter.


----------



## Blancrocher

Scriabin, Late Piano Pieces (Paul Crossley)


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> Pulled the trigger on this:
> 
> View attachment 116488
> 
> 
> I have a couple CDs of Vänskä/Minnesota's Sibelius, but no full cycle. I like his conducting well enough, but I have heard from others that Berglund is the real deal and have enjoyed very much what I have heard (movements from the 1st and 5th). There's still a good 4 Sibelius symphonies that I haven't heard at all... excited to discover them.


This seems to have gotten lost in the mail... damn it...


----------



## StrE3ss

Hans Rosbaud conducts Wagner Overtures

SWF-Sinfonieorchester, Hans Rosbaud


----------



## Malx

Finally pressed the button on a few items that had been gathering dust in my amazon basket, the prices finally dropped into place and the cash saved by not buying chocolate eggs has been wisely invested imho.

View attachment 116806


View attachment 116807


View attachment 116808


View attachment 116809


----------



## flamencosketches

Have you heard any of that Barenboim Beethoven yet? I've heard him described as the greatest living Beethoven conductor.

Personally, I'm not a fan of his pianism and have heard very little of his conducting, but like what I've heard (Wagner overtures). He seems like a knowledgable guy. I've seen a couple clips on youtube of him talking about various composers and he seems to generally know what's up.


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> Have you heard any of that Barenboim Beethoven yet? I've heard him described as the greatest living Beethoven conductor.
> 
> Personally, I'm not a fan of his pianism and have heard very little of his conducting, but like what I've heard (Wagner overtures). He seems like a knowledgable guy. I've seen a couple clips on youtube of him talking about various composers and he seems to generally know what's up.


I have heard a little - I sampled a couple of symphonies that are imo where a lot of cycles fall down those recordings were fine if not exceptional however it comes highly recommended and at the price its not much of a risk.

I have his Beethoven Sonatas and think they are fine but not the very best. 
I do like the way he conducts Wagner and Bruckner and as a general statement I believe he tries to let the music flow and he is in some ways similar to his hero Furtwangler in the way he approaches some pieces.

His chamber music recordings from the late sixties with his wife Jacqueline Du Pre and others are very interesting - perhaps a little dated in their style but always interesting and not too precious.


----------



## StrE3ss

Pachelbel: Canon & Gigue / Handel: The Arrival of the Queen of Sheba
The English Concert / Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Judith

rice said:


> View attachment 116346
> 
> 
> Bought this as well.
> I need some self restraint!


Love this set. RLPO and V Petrenko never let me down


----------



## AeolianStrains

After much delay, received these from Presto today.


----------



## calvinpv




----------



## paulbest

100% all Hans Henze, nothing else.


----------



## RockyIII

Malx said:


> Finally pressed the button on a few items that had been gathering dust in my amazon basket, the prices finally dropped into place and the cash saved by not buying chocolate eggs has been wisely invested imho.


The Rana Goldbergs CD is a favorite of mine.


----------



## StrE3ss

Dvorák: Symphony No. 7 in D Minor, Op. 70 - Franck: Symphony in D Minor
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Got the 12 cd box, has more than his Beethoven recordings.


----------



## StrE3ss

The addition is the two complete opera, no interest for me...


----------



## rice

Some *shocking* CD sleeves by Decca. I know it's marked "special-value price" on the front but I wasn't expecting driver discs!
Yes they're those sealed with adhesive so once you open them they are ruined.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Granate

rice said:


> Some *shocking* CD sleeves by Decca. I know it's marked "special-value price" on the front but I wasn't expecting driver discs!
> Yes they're those sealed with adhesive so once you open them they are ruined.
> View attachment 116962


I have many of those, and I prefer them to cardboard sleeves by a mile. They are lighter and they don't repeat the same cover of the box. Universal uses that system in all their budget boxes. I still don't own any of the new Collector's Edition releases (the white and square-design boxes with SansSerif plain texts), but Eloquence new boxes also use that system.

I'm yet to find a Warner box that doesn't use cardboard, but except the ongoing ICON series, they'be been designing all the covers really well, even for budget boxes.


----------



## rice

Granate said:


> I have many of those, and I prefer them to cardboard sleeves by a mile. They are lighter and they don't repeat the same cover of the box. Universal uses that system in all their budget boxes. I still don't own any of the new Collector's Edition releases (the white and square-design boxes with SansSerif plain texts), but Eloquence new boxes also use that system.
> 
> I'm yet to find a Warner box that doesn't use cardboard, but except the ongoing ICON series, they'be been designing all the covers really well, even for budget boxes.


I don't mind paper sleeves too much as long as they have some minimal design, like graphics or tracklist. (Although card sleeves are always preferred)
The problem with these is, they are sealed with adhesive!
The cheapest kind you'll normally find for *disposable* use, like free software.
After the first tear they are essentially worn out already. 
I'm a CAS guy so after the music is ripped, the discs are stored.
But imagine a CD player person who change CD often, the sleeves will become worn and filthy in no time.
For a $70 box I think simple cardboard sleeves aren't too much to ask?



> they don't repeat the same cover of the box


These are the generic white sleeves with pieces of plastic as windows.
I don't understand why you'd prefer these to any card sleeves, even they have the same design as the box.


----------



## Granate

rice said:


> The problem with these is, they are sealed with adhesive!
> After the first tear they are essentially worn out already.
> I'm a CAS guy so after the music is ripped, the discs are stored.


I know that the late 1990s Collectors edition by DG use paper sleeves with tracklist and no seal, open and compact.
All Universal (Decca & DG) 2010s Collectors edition sets have the same packaging design as you have paper sleeve with window and sealed with little glue
My Eloquence Wagner Ring box (2015) has paper sleeves with window, no text and open, not sealed.
Know nothing about the new Collectors Edition by Universal.



rice said:


> But imagine a CD player person who change CD often, the sleeves will become worn and filthy in no time.
> For a $70 box I think simple cardboard sleeves aren't too much to ask?


I've never teared a single paper sleeve (sealed or unsealed). However, I've slightly teared a couple of cardboard sleeves and I often hate how tight they are in some boxes. It's more difficult for me to take the disc out. How would paper sleeves get dirt with use?

Also, $70 is a lot of money, but I don't know if the price has to do with the composer and number of Discs, not the packaging quality. DG is selling their new Mahler Kubelík box for 40 pounds (it was sold for 25 pounds one week ago) and they have Blu-Ray and original cardboard jackets.


----------



## rice

Granate said:


> I've never teared a single paper sleeve (sealed or unsealed). However, I've slightly teared a couple of cardboard sleeves and I often hate how tight they are in some boxes. It's more difficult for me to take the disc out. How would paper sleeves get dirt with use?


Umm...I've never encountered card sleeves that are too tight. Some may require a gentle pull but not big problem.
Cardboards are much more durable than thin paper obviously. There ought to be some grease, sweat or dirt on people's hands!


> Also, $70 is a lot of money, but I don't know if the price has to do with the composer and number of Discs, not the packaging quality. DG is selling their new Mahler Kubelík box for 40 pounds (it was sold for 25 pounds one week ago) and they have Blu-Ray and original cardboard jackets.


So you see they can certainly do better







None of these are "budget" box. I'd expect at least something in the "OK" tier. Wouldn't cost them more than a dollar or 2 extra!


----------



## Red Terror

rice said:


> Some *shocking* CD sleeves by Decca. I know it's marked "special-value price" on the front but I wasn't expecting driver discs!
> Yes they're those sealed with adhesive so once you open them they are ruined.
> View attachment 116962


The Japanese put us to shame in the art of package design.


----------



## Granate

rice said:


> None of these are "budget" box. I'd expect at least something in the "OK" tier. Wouldn't cost them more than a dollar or 2 extra!


All but the Mahler Bernstein DG cd you have there are from Budget boxes. The Bernstein Mahler from Sony you have there is from the Complete symphonies box that is currently sold for 25 pounds more or less. The one that wasn't a budget release was the orange Carnegie Hall box that offered the Columbia new remasters for the first time.

I get that you don't like paper sleeves at all, but currently labels are selling Haydn and Shostakovich cycles for a lot of money compared to others like Mahler or Wagner. Even if Ashkenazy Shostakovich costed you $70, it's still a budget box.










Also, the term "budget" can also be related to the amount of information and design the box offers. I do have one box that cannot be considered "budget" but for sometime it was sold underpriced:


































What counts here is the amount of effort they put to write all the comments about the conductor and the symphonies. I also noticed way more effort in my Barenboim Bruckner box from Chicago than my Rowicki Dvorak box from London, both from the same Collectors Edition.


----------



## Granate

Red Terror said:


> The Japanese put us to shame in the art of package design.


They also are willing to pay three or four times the money we would pay in Europe or USA where budget editions put their value in mastering well the music inside CDs. Japanese buy also in SACD even if recordings are from WW2 LOL.
























More pictures of the long-time OOP LA Haydn String Quartets. This packaging has been a norm since the beginning of the century.

And by the way, a long time ago, I opened a thread that had to do with Packaging in Box sets:

*CURRENT Box sets you want to be reissued with better Packaging*

It's been almost 2 years, so I have changed my mind in some things.


----------



## Red Terror

Granate said:


> They also are willing to pay three or four times the money we would pay in Europe or USA where budget editions put their value in mastering well the music inside CDs. Japanese buy also in SACD even if recordings are from WW2 LOL.


I was referring strictly to package design. As far as the mastering, I'll take your word for it as I know nothing about it.


----------



## rice

Granate said:


> All but the Mahler Bernstein DG cd you have there are from Budget boxes. The Bernstein Mahler from Sony you have there is from the Complete symphonies box that is currently sold for 25 pounds more or less. The one that wasn't a budget release was the orange Carnegie Hall box that offered the Columbia new remasters for the first time.


If you put it this way, most box sets are "budget" releases, since they're definitely much cheaper than buying all separate discs!
But just as you mentioned, the sony set is not expensive, yet it's beautifully produced! Original jackets + LP style CDs. I like it a lot!
Budget or not, the point I tried to make is that the ashkenazy box could be done better. 


> I get that you don't like paper sleeves at all, but currently labels are selling Haydn and Shostakovich cycles for a lot of money compared to others like Mahler or Wagner. Even if Ashkenazy Shostakovich costed you $70, it's still a budget box.


I'm sorry if my original post sounded like rant. I was just shocked to receive sleeves that are sealed, as many other boxes I own are well made. As physical media is fading out I'm afraid corner-cutting is unavoidable for newer releases?


----------



## rice

Granate said:


> They also are willing to pay three or four times the money we would pay in Europe or USA where budget editions put their value in mastering well the music inside CDs. Japanese buy also in SACD even if recordings are from WW2 LOL.


https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Complete-Symphonies-SACD-Single-Layer/dp/B07DV6QW4J
I would have got this set if I actually own a SACD player!
That's a real collector's piece.



Granate said:


> More pictures of the long-time OOP LA Haydn String Quartets. This packaging has been a norm since the beginning of the century.


I'd be very happy to receive a box like this. Simple, efficient and durable.
Just not flimsy paper! The labels are really cheaping out in newer releases I think.
It's not like the re-issue would be any cheaper when the original release is out of print.


----------



## Malx

Given the amount of music we get now relative to money spent I can live with less than perfect packaging, do you not recall when one cd cost the same as many 10 disc boxes do now.

Maybe I'm just easy pleased!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

^I'm thinking about going for that new Borodin Quartet Shostakovich cycle... torn between that and the Pacifica cycle.

I was just looking at that Brahms CD on Amazon today. I really want to go for that too. I kinda like what I've heard of Brahms' quartets, love the Takács Qt., and LOVE András Schiff (but haven't heard him play any Brahms).


----------



## Itullian

flamencosketches said:


> ^I'm thinking about going for that new Borodin Quartet Shostakovich cycle... torn between that and the Pacifica cycle.
> 
> I was just looking at that Brahms CD on Amazon today. I really want to go for that too. I kinda like what I've heard of Brahms' quartets, love the Takács Qt., and LOVE András Schiff (but haven't heard him play any Brahms).


The samples of the Takacs Brahms sounded very good so I ordered it
The Pacifica vs the Borodins ?
No contest to me


----------



## flamencosketches

The older Borodin Qt. recordings are what I generally reach for when I listen to Shostakovich, so I'm intrigued by the idea of going for a new quartet's take on them. But just might have to check out what the old standby has to offer in their new traversal.

If I'm not mistaken, hasn't the Takács Quartet recorded the Brahms quartets twice? On Decca and then on Hyperion? Or are the Hyperion CDs reissues? I know at the very least they do the Piano Quintet with both Schiff and more recently Stephen Hough. Anyway, what I have heard of their Brahms is from the Hyperion release. A little reverb heavy for my tastes (in Brahms, anyway: I normally love reverb) but the playing is great.


----------



## Itullian

^^^the Borodin's have a long and great tradition.
I their earlier set too.
I also have their Chandos Beethoven cycle too, and it is excellent.


----------



## Itullian

A friend absconded with this so I HAD to reorder it.


----------



## flamencosketches

^Only thing I've heard from Klemperer is the German Requiem... surprisingly, I enjoyed it. I'm not big on Brahms symphonies though, and I'm afraid his (in)famously slow tempos in this repertoire would lull me right to sleep.


----------



## Rangstrom

For what it is worth, I use small scissors to trim the top edge of the sleeve of cds sets with glue sealed paper sleeves. Works better than tearing them open.


----------



## vmartell

rice said:


> Some *shocking* CD sleeves by Decca. I know it's marked "special-value price" on the front but I wasn't expecting driver discs!
> Yes they're those sealed with adhesive so once you open them they are ruined.
> View attachment 116962


yeah - I have that same set, same situation - wonder who got the bright idea... anyways, got rid of those and used replacement sleeves....

Editing because I read the comments on this - I am not sure why people think that you object to the paper sleeves. THEY ARE SEALED. SEALED. WITH GLUE. Anyone claiming that those can be opened without damaging them is probably a magician

I agree with you rice - that is very very very dumb. I CBF-ed to take a picture, but the Karajan budget Symphony box has also paper sleeves. They have no flap and they are not sealed with glue. That is fine - it works.

SEALED WITH GLUE. DUMB.

v


----------



## StrE3ss

Vivaldi x2
Adrian Chandler & La Serenissima


----------



## haydnguy

vmartell said:


> yeah - I have that same set, same situation - wonder who got the bright idea... anyways, got rid of those and used replacement sleeves....
> 
> Editing because I read the comments on this - I am not sure why people think that you object to the paper sleeves. THEY ARE SEALED. SEALED. WITH GLUE. Anyone claiming that those can be opened without damaging them is probably a magician
> 
> I agree with you rice - that is very very very dumb. I CBF-ed to take a picture, but the Karajan budget Symphony box has also paper sleeves. They have no flap and they are not sealed with glue. That is fine - it works.


I'm the odd man out here but I've gotten several with paper sleeves and never thought about it. I haven't had glue on my CD. (Of course my memory isn't what it used to be)


----------



## rice

vmartell said:


> yeah - I have that same set, same situation - wonder who got the bright idea... anyways, got rid of those and used replacement sleeves....
> 
> Editing because I read the comments on this - I am not sure why people think that you object to the paper sleeves. THEY ARE SEALED. SEALED. WITH GLUE. Anyone claiming that those can be opened without damaging them is probably a magician
> 
> I agree with you rice - that is very very very dumb. I CBF-ed to take a picture, but the Karajan budget Symphony box has also paper sleeves. They have no flap and they are not sealed with glue. That is fine - it works.
> 
> SEALED WITH GLUE. DUMB.
> 
> v


Thank you. That is exactly the point I was trying to make.



haydnguy said:


> I'm the odd man out here but I've gotten several with paper sleeves and never thought about it. I haven't had glue on my CD. (Of course my memory isn't what it used to be)


If they are just plain, flap-less paper sleeves I would not have bothered to post here in the first place!
Seems like quite a few people misunderstood.
Paper sleeves are fine
*Sealed* paper sleeves are ridiculous

I'd hate to derail this thread so I'm not going to post anymore about packaging
I have a few CDs coming maybe I'll post about my latest purchase when they arrive.


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger... (I had to buy a second copy of the Trifonov since I gave my first copy away.


----------



## Common Listener

rice said:


> Thank you. That is exactly the point I was trying to make.
> 
> If they are just plain, flap-less paper sleeves I would not have bothered to post here in the first place!
> Seems like quite a few people misunderstood.
> Paper sleeves are fine
> *Sealed* paper sleeves are ridiculous
> 
> I'd hate to derail this thread so I'm not going to post anymore about packaging
> I have a few CDs coming maybe I'll post about my latest purchase when they arrive.


I was inspired to start a thread on this sort of thing: Music Packaging: The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly.

I wouldn't say paper sleeves were fine (so much as tolerable) but I got your point about the glue right away. That's nuts - it must cost _more_ and can't do anyone any _good_.


----------



## rice

I heard people say this is one of the best


----------



## Rogerx

Thanks RockyIII


----------



## StrE3ss

Title: Elgar Symphony No. 1
Artist(s): Georg Solti & The London Philharmonic Orchestra
Recording Info: Transferred from a 15ips two track tape
Recorded by Decca Records
Producer - Ray Minshull 
Engineers: Kenneth Wilkinson & John Dunkerley
Date of Recording: 1972
Venue: Kingsway Hall, London

Need self control


----------



## flamencosketches

rice said:


> View attachment 117067
> 
> 
> I heard people say this is one of the best


Whoever engineered these recordings really did something special. For an early '60s Soviet production, it sounds great. Unfortunately I can't say the same about Tchaikovsky's music, which has not "clicked" for me yet and doesn't do much for me. But I don't think it's this recording which is to blame.


----------



## StrE3ss

rice said:


> View attachment 117067
> 
> 
> I heard people say this is one of the best


I agree with this. I'm not a fan of the 4 but 5 and 6 from Mravinsky is for me the best i listen


----------



## Malx

................


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger....


----------



## StrE3ss

Two more...


----------



## rice

A book of the great Rachmaninoff.


----------



## flamencosketches

This should be coming to me today


----------



## flamencosketches

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 117326
> 
> This should be coming to me today


AAAnd it did. I was worried; the last time I ordered something off Amazon, they lost it in the mail and I had to reorder it.

Good lookin box set... I'm way more excited than I reasonably should be


----------



## millionrainbows

​​
A. Saygun - Piano Music [CD New]


​​
GIUSEPPE SINOPOLI-SCHOENBERG: ERWARTUNG. PIERROT LUNAIRE / SKD...-JAPAN CD B63

​​
Marni Nixon : Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire; Yasinitsky: CD


----------



## Rubens

My own Brahms symphonies selections:
































So I end up with 2 versions of the 1st and 3 versions of the 3rd, lol. Buying the Eschenbach for the 1st, the Szell for the 2nd, the Chailly for the 3rd. And Kleiber 4th of course.


----------



## flamencosketches

^I have been eyeing that Sinopoli Pierrot Lunaire too. Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## rice

I was torn between the complete recordings and this one. I don't really like operas so this special deluxe set is perfect


----------



## flamencosketches

^Enjoy that! I love what little I've heard of Kleiber (and little there is, but I'm sure a box set like that one is hours of great recordings).

This Bernstein/Mahler box is beautifully crafted. Mini original LP jackets (complete with original liner notes) to house the CDs, which look like little Columbia records. I'm excited to get into it!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

flamencosketches said:


> AAAnd it did. I was worried; the last time I ordered something off Amazon, they lost it in the mail and I had to reorder it.
> 
> Good lookin box set... I'm way more excited than I reasonably should be


Did they lose or did the postal service lose it?


----------



## flamencosketches

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Did they lose or did the postal service lose it?


USPS, now that I think about it. They have been sending Prime items through the post again recently. I have had Amazon's own fulfillment team lose an item of mine in the past, though it's been some time.


----------



## Duncan

*Robert Casadesus - The Complete Columbia Album Collection*

"Sony Classical is pleased to release the first ever collection of the great French pianist-composer Robert Casadesus' recordings for Columbia Masterworks. This must have box set features x62 recordings that have been newly transferred, mixed and mastered from the original analogue discs and tapes using 24 bit/ 192 kHz technology. Included in the collection are stunning collaborations with some of the world's best musicians, and composers. This includes: x16 time Grammy winner, Leonard Bernstein; internationally renowned French virtuoso violinist, Zino Francescatti and British cellist and conductor Sir John Barbirolli. Featured on the box set are x61 CDs of Casadesus' recordings and 4 xCDs with recordings from the exceptional pianist and wife to Robert, Gaby Casadesus and their son Jean Casadesus."


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> ^I'm thinking about going for that new Borodin Quartet Shostakovich cycle... torn between that and the Pacifica cycle.
> 
> I was just looking at that Brahms CD on Amazon today. I really want to go for that too. I kinda like what I've heard of Brahms' quartets, love the Takács Qt., and LOVE András Schiff (but haven't heard him play any Brahms).


I believe (I heard it on the BBC) that the Pavel Haas Quartet are recording some Shostakovich. I don't know if they plan to record them all.


----------



## NLAdriaan

rice said:


> View attachment 117067
> 
> 
> I heard people say this is one of the best


It sure is, listen to the scherzo of the 4th for an incredible tense orchestral pizzicato.


----------



## MarioDelMonacoViva

I just bought these five box sets, all on vinyl:
- Manon, Massenet/Monteux/De Los Angeles
- Barber of Seville, Rossini/Gui/De Los Angeles/Alva/Bruscatini
- La Fanciulla del West, Puccini/Capuana/Tebaldi/Del Monaco
- Andrea Chenier, Giordano/Levine/Domingo/Scotto/Milnes









I love Victoria De Los Angeles, which is why I had to buy the first two records on this list. I now have four of her full opera recordings, the two above, Faust under Cluytens and of course La Boheme under Sir Thomas Beecham. I also love Luigi Alva's voice - a wonderful Mozartian (in Giulini's contemporaneous Don Giovanni) and a perfect Count Almaviva in this recording.









The Fanciulla was an absolute must - this is only my second full recording with Tebaldi, the other being a live recording from 1956 of La Forza Del Destino. More importantly, though this is my very first full recording featuring Mario del Monaco. I love his voice!









Andrea Chenier is perhaps one of my favourite operas - the love duet "Vicino a te" at the end certainly ranks among my favourites (along with the duet from Manon Lescaut, and Mimi and Marcello's duet from Boheme). This was also a must, especially with Domingo in the title role.


----------



## flamencosketches

Just came in 

Near mint condition too, got it for dirt cheap. Very excited to listen as I've only heard the prelude.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> View attachment 117445
> 
> 
> Just came in
> 
> Near mint condition too, got it for dirt cheap. Very excited to listen as I've only heard the prelude.


Hang on, your almost at the end.


----------



## StrE3ss

Grieg Peer Gynt - Borodin Prince Igor Polovtsian Dances - Sir Thomas Beecham Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Title: Grieg incidental music from Peer Gynt
Borodin Prince Igor Polovtsian Dances
Artist(s): Sir Thomas Beecham Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Recording Info: Transferred from a 2-track tape 15ips tape
Recorded by EMI Records Grieg 1957
Borodin recorded 1956
Choir - Beecham Choral Society
Chorus Master - Denis Vaughan
Soprano Vocals - Ilse Hollweg


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger....


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner and Mahler as usual*

Now, this was an expensive purchase. I'd been looking down these recordings for a long time, but since I got money soon ago, I pulled the trigger with almost the only recordings I needed to complete several collections of Bruckner and Mahler. Two of them would become rarities soon and have few copies left for a reasonable price. The other two were really cheap.










*Bruckner No.3
Hans Knappertsbusch 
Bayerischen Staatsorchester 1954*

This enrapturing recording completes my Historical Bruckner collection, which includes all Knappertsbusch Bruckner recordings in Memories plus a very good Furtwängler Bruckner 4 in Munich.










*Bruckner No.8
Herbert von Karajan
Wiener Philharmoniker 1988*

DG will release the remastered Bruckner cycle made by Karajan in Berlin, though I may not ever buy it, or it could pass a very long time (I'm not getting lone recordings for anything). However, they won't include any other Bruckner recording like the fan-favourite Vienna No.7 or the early Berlin No.9. I already own the second Te Deum. This pristine recording of No.8 is released in a single CD of 83 minutes, and would be a patch for the Studio cycle. But my main goal is to get the best late symphonies recorded by the Wiener Philharmoniker in my opinion. And this one completes the collection along Stein No.6, Böhm No.7, Karajan No.8 and Giulini No.9.










*Bruckner No.7
Sergiu Celibidache
Münchner Philharmoniker, Suntory Hall 1990*

The rarity I discovered last year. This performance is abnormal, not for its length. Overall it works much better than the EMI recording in Munich, and in a single CD. The most expensive CD of the lot, but the other Sony editions of the Celibidache Tokyo performances are almost rocketing. I feared it would go away. This would serve to complete the EMI Live cycle in Munich as a patch for the fine 1995 performance. However, it also is useful to complete my collection of Sony releases of the three late symphonies in grand acoustics and broad readings, next to Wand Lübeck (No.8 and No.9).










*Mahler No.6
John Barbirolli
Berliner Philharmoniker 1966*

It had been really long since I first listened to this recording, but never with the experience I have now, and taking into account the mess of the movement order. I still favour the order of Scherzo-Andante as it is in the Ratz edition followed by my dear Bernstein and Tennstedt. However, during comparisons of Mahler historical recordings through Spotify and Youtube, I've found a gem that for the first time, conciously, made the A-S order work for me. The structure of the whole concert was incredibly well-thought. The sound quality was astonishing. Becca, who I recommend this edition, preferred the Barbirolli Live recording in Royal Albert Hall, but this "stereo" recording was much more muffled for me although the performance is really similar. Everything expanded better in this mono recording and I thought it could be a great completion to rival my Tennstedt several No.6s.

*Bruckner Wiener Philharmoniker favourites*
No.6 Stein
No.7 Böhm
No.8 Karajan
No.9 Giulini
Te Deum Karajan

*Bruckner Late Expansive Sony*
No.7 Celibidache MPO Suntory Hall
No.8 Wand SOdNDR Lübeck Cathedral
No.9 Wand SOdNDR Lübeck Cathedral

*Bruckner Historical*
No.3 Knappertsbusch BaySO
No.4 Furtwängler WPO 51 Münich
No.5 Knappertsbusch MPO 59
No.7 Knappertsbusch WPO 49
No.8 Knappertsbusch MPO 63
No.9 Knappertsbusch BPO 50 Live

Sigh...


----------



## rice

Very expensive but worth it. It's a valuable collection.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

My 46th Beethoven symphony set:


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## AeolianStrains

Got it for pretty cheap on Amazon:


----------



## rice

Hungaroton released this valuable compilation in January. Although I already have some of it's content in separate discs, I don't have the hungaroton recordings of hungarian rhapsodies and transcendental études. The original releases are difficult to find now.
Cziffra = Pure piano virtuosity. I can't wait for this set to arrive!


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Sonata

Granate said:


> Now, this was an expensive purchase. I'd been looking down these recordings for a long time, but since I got money soon ago, I pulled the trigger with almost the only recordings I needed to complete several collections of Bruckner and Mahler. Two of them would become rarities soon and have few copies left for a reasonable price. The other two were really cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bruckner No.3
> Hans Knappertsbusch
> Bayerischen Staatsorchester 1954*
> 
> This enrapturing recording completes my Historical Bruckner collection, which includes all Knappertsbusch Bruckner recordings in Memories plus a very good Furtwängler Bruckner 4 in Munich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bruckner No.8
> Herbert von Karajan
> Wiener Philharmoniker 1988*
> 
> DG will release the remastered Bruckner cycle made by Karajan in Berlin, though I may not ever buy it, or it could pass a very long time (I'm not getting lone recordings for anything). However, they won't include any other Bruckner recording like the fan-favourite Vienna No.7 or the early Berlin No.9. I already own the second Te Deum. This pristine recording of No.8 is released in a single CD of 83 minutes, and would be a patch for the Studio cycle. But my main goal is to get the best late symphonies recorded by the Wiener Philharmoniker in my opinion. And this one completes the collection along Stein No.6, Böhm No.7, Karajan No.8 and Giulini No.9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bruckner No.7
> Sergiu Celibidache
> Münchner Philharmoniker, Suntory Hall 1990*
> 
> The rarity I discovered last year. This performance is abnormal, not for its length. Overall it works much better than the EMI recording in Munich, and in a single CD. The most expensive CD of the lot, but the other Sony editions of the Celibidache Tokyo performances are almost rocketing. I feared it would go away. This would serve to complete the EMI Live cycle in Munich as a patch for the fine 1995 performance. However, it also is useful to complete my collection of Sony releases of the three late symphonies in grand acoustics and broad readings, next to Wand Lübeck (No.8 and No.9).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mahler No.6
> John Barbirolli
> Berliner Philharmoniker 1966*
> 
> It had been really long since I first listened to this recording, but never with the experience I have now, and taking into account the mess of the movement order. I still favour the order of Scherzo-Andante as it is in the Ratz edition followed by my dear Bernstein and Tennstedt. However, during comparisons of Mahler historical recordings through Spotify and Youtube, I've found a gem that for the first time, conciously, made the A-S order work for me. The structure of the whole concert was incredibly well-thought. The sound quality was astonishing. Becca, who I recommend this edition, preferred the Barbirolli Live recording in Royal Albert Hall, but this "stereo" recording was much more muffled for me although the performance is really similar. Everything expanded better in this mono recording and I thought it could be a great completion to rival my Tennstedt several No.6s.
> 
> *Bruckner Wiener Philharmoniker favourites*
> No.6 Stein
> No.7 Böhm
> No.8 Karajan
> No.9 Giulini
> Te Deum Karajan
> 
> *Bruckner Late Expansive Sony*
> No.7 Celibidache MPO Suntory Hall
> No.8 Wand SOdNDR Lübeck Cathedral
> No.9 Wand SOdNDR Lübeck Cathedral
> 
> *Bruckner Historical*
> No.3 Knappertsbusch BaySO
> No.4 Furtwängler WPO 51 Münich
> No.5 Knappertsbusch MPO 59
> No.7 Knappertsbusch WPO 49
> No.8 Knappertsbusch MPO 63
> No.9 Knappertsbusch BPO 50 Live
> 
> Sigh...


Nice collection!!!


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger......










This was the CD that got me hooked on Sharon Bezaleys playing. Unfortunately it was one that I still haven't found since our move and it's one that I value enough to purchase it again (at a much lower price this time.)


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rogerx

€45 on a Belgium site, free delivering .


----------



## flamencosketches

^Thats a cool find. Certainly a good price. 

I haven't heard much of Bernstein's compositions. Pretty much just a piece I saw live, "3 meditations from Mass", which was a concertante work for cello and orchestra based on his Mass (which sounds like more of an opera?)

Anyway I have been enjoying his conducting lately a lot. He was an unorthodox conductor. How much of that set is the man himself at the podium? It seems others have not started performing Bernstein works much until recent years.


----------



## StrE3ss

Shostakovich Under Stalin's Shadow - Symphonies Nos. 5, 8 & 9; Suite From "Hamlet" (Live)
Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

A really lovely disc. If you love Schumann's chamber music (or the oboe) give it a try.


----------



## Rogerx

DrMike said:


> I went on an organ-purchasing spree last week, and a little Schubert:
> 
> View attachment 118000
> 
> [


Play it loud but mind the neighbors.


----------



## philoctetes

Want to explore Phantasm's Jenkins which ain't on Spotify so...


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

47th Beethoven symphony cycle:


----------



## MarioDelMonacoViva

Just yesterday I was digging in some charity and found these gems:

- The Kingdom, Elgar, conducted by Sir Adrian Boult, with soloists including the sublime Magaret Price









- Ivan Susanin or A Life For The Tsar, Glinka, conducted by Oscar Danon, National Opera, Belgrade. I don't know the music, but I love Ruslan and Ludmila, so I'm giving it a try, especially when this particular opera is considered the father of Russian opera.









- Petite Messe Solennelle, Rossini, Sawallisch conducting, with soloists including Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Peter Schreier and Brigitte Fassbaender.









- La Forza del Destino, Verdi, conducted by Sawallisch, with Maria Callas, Richard Tucker and Carlo Tagliabue. Bought this almost exclusively for Callas' performance (and partially for Serafin's conducting).


----------



## Judith

Just ordered
Rimsky Korsakov
The Symphonies

Neeve Jaarvi
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra

Realised have not got a lot by this composer and this CD has some other works on it including Capriccio Espagnol which I saw live at the concert last weekend


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger....


----------



## MarioDelMonacoViva

I just bought Antal Dorati's Nutcracker with the Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam. Haven't listened to it yet, but can't wait! I've cleaned it though - looks as if it has never been played.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Joseph Haydn String Quartets:










Aeolian String Quartet


----------



## Judith

Skint again lol

Sibelius Symphony and Tone poem box set
Neeme Jarvi
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra

Looking forward to this one


----------



## Itullian




----------



## rice

Two collections of the piano master Cziffra


----------



## flamencosketches

I've been spending tons of money on music lately...

Recent purchases:


----------



## rice

flamencosketches said:


> I've been spending tons of money on music lately...


Me too. If I count the number of CDs (including those in box sets), I think I have bought more than 200 since April....
The consolation is, classical music is probably the best, most decent hobby a person can have. I don't regret every single purchase


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## WildThing

Took advantage of a sale at operadepot.com and picked up a couple live opera recordings I've had my eye on. A performance of Don Carlo from Herbert von Karajan at the 1975 Salzburg festival, and a Tristan und Isolde under Carlos Kleiber at the 1976 Bayreuth festival.


----------



## rice

Piano version of my favourite symphony
Without the exquisite orchestration nor the chorus, it's still very beautiful music.


----------



## flamencosketches

^I just saw that on Amazon while looking for Bruno Walter orchestral recordings. That's amazing that he transcribed it for piano. Hell of a task! I wonder if his 4-hands transcription of that symphony had ever caught on at all back in the early 20th century, pre-recording days, among the few Mahler fans that existed.


----------



## haydnguy

Itullian said:


>


@ Itullian - How would you rate this boxed set? Also, what would you be your first choice in boxed sets of Mozart symphonies?


----------



## haydnguy

eljr said:


>


Being a chronic insomniac (I really am), I will never buy this CD.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Library sale this morning. $2 each VG condition.*


----------



## apricissimus

rice said:


> Piano version of my favourite symphony
> Without the exquisite orchestration nor the chorus, it's still very beautiful music.
> 
> View attachment 118432


I enjoy hearing new arrangements of familiar works. It's like hearing it fresh.


----------



## Blancrocher

Sibelius - Adagio in B minor, String Quartet op. 4, "Voces Intimae" op. 56, Andante Festivo (Tempera Quartet)


----------



## philoctetes

The fourth in a series of viol consort purchases - none by Jordi Savall! This oughtta keep me above water for awhile...


----------



## SixFootScowl

philoctetes said:


> The fourth in a series of viol consort purchases - none by Jordi Savall! This oughtta keep me above water for awhile...


I have never seen such a plant. If it is after a real plant, I wonder what plant it is?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Grabbed one more from library sale. Has original and revised 4th symphony. Tomorrow is half price day.


----------



## RockyIII

Fritz Kobus said:


> I have never seen such a plant. If it is after a real plant, I wonder what plant it is?


According to the website linked below, it's an artichoke thistle.

http://www.edithsherwood.com/voynich_botanical_plants/plant.php?id=37


----------



## Itullian

A bit disappointed in this Tate set.
The sound is not great.

I'd go with Bohm if you like full orchestra
or Marriner if you prefer a smaller force.


----------



## SixFootScowl

More library gets on half-off day so $1 each:








*Two disk set:*

































Also got four Opera DVDs for 50 cents each! Posting in Opera forum.


----------



## Duncan

"From its inception, Chandos has specialised in recording British music, and in bringing lesser-known (and unknown) music to public attention.

Released to celebrate the 40th Anniversary of the label, this handsomely packaged 40-disc set comprises 40 complete recordings from Chandos' extensive catalogue. Each of the four decades is represented, and each recording has been hand-picked by the Managing Director, Ralph Couzens, because it represents a turning point, or 'Landmark', in the development of the label."


----------



## Duncan

*Rafael Kubelík: The Munich Symphonic Recordings*

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelík


----------



## rice

I'm becoming addicted to Shostakovich since discovering his music last month


----------



## KenOC

rice said:


> I'm becoming addicted to Shostakovich since discovering his music last month


Careful! As Pravda says, your enthusiasm "may end very badly."


----------



## Enthusiast

Itullian said:


> A bit disappointed in this Tate set.
> The sound is not great.
> 
> I'd go with Bohm if you like full orchestra
> or Marriner if you prefer a smaller force.


Or there is Pinnock, who does a great job. I don't think the early symphonies do well with big orchestras (even if only ASMF sized). Or if you can accept merely the Great Symphonies (21-41) there is a fine set from Krips.


----------



## Duncan

*György Ligeti Masterworks
*
*Pierre-Laurent Aimard (piano), Irina Kataeva (piano), Elisabeth Chojnacka (harpsichord), Zsigmond Szathmáry (organ), Arditti Quartet, London Sinfonietta Voices, Philharmonia Orchestra, Terry Edwards*

"Sony Classical proudly announces an uncommonly attractive new batch of reissues from the CBS/Sony and RCA Victor/BMG back catalogues.

This latest installment of the popular series showcases the reissue of a path-breaking composer edition as well as recordings by some of the labels greatest artists of the last half century. Included in this batch are nine albums dedicated to one of the indisputable geniuses of modern music. Sony Classicals landmark Ligeti Edition, recorded under the great Hungarian composers supervision and first released on single albums in 1996, will now be available internationally in a complete set.

This famous project needs little additional commentary. Fanfare called it a must for any collector or interested listener. Enough to say that it features such authoritative interpreters of the composers endlessly fascinating works as Pierre-Laurent Aimard playing the staggeringly difficult and beautiful Études and other piano works, the Arditti Quartet giving benchmark readings of the String Quartets and Esa-Pekka Salonen conducting the orchestral works and the definitive recording of Ligetis operatic masterpiece Le Grand Macabre, which Gramophone called the key opera of the end of the twentieth century. Salonens ideally cast recording of the final revised version, sung in English, is the one to have Ligetis revisions are all improvements, and the performance is a fine one (Gramophone)."


----------



## Duncan

*Ana Sokolović: Sirènes*

*Danika Lorèn (soprano), Shannon Mercer (soprano), Magali Simard-Galdès (soprano), Caitlin Wood (soprano), Andrea Ludwig (mezzo-soprano), Krisztina Szabó (mezzo-soprano), Florie Valiquette (soprano), Marie-Hélène Breault (flute), Chloé Dominguez (cello), Martin Dubé (piano), Martin Gauvreau (clarinet)*


----------



## rice

Two more Mahler albums
Tennstedt's live collections and Bruno Walter's 2nd.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven's 9th - Evgeny Vovkushansky


----------



## flamencosketches

rice said:


> View attachment 118779
> 
> 
> View attachment 118780
> 
> 
> Two more Mahler albums
> Tennstedt's live collections and Bruno Walter's 2nd.


I really wanna hear Walter's Resurrection. That looks basically like a reissue of the original vinyl packaging, no? Do report back how it is after you hear it.


----------



## rice

flamencosketches said:


> I really wanna hear Walter's Resurrection. That looks basically like a reissue of the original vinyl packaging, no? Do report back how it is after you hear it.


It is a CD transfer of the original LP by the Japanese Sony. 
I think it's a great performance. I especially like the 3rd movement. Very good control and 'lyrical'.
(Sorry I don't have the knowledge nor writing ability to critique properly)
It's a pity that the dynamics is quite compressed. I don't know if the original LP suffers from the same problem or they overdid the remastering. Fidelity is good for a 1958 recording but the very limited dynamics leave something to be desired in the finale.


----------



## WildThing

Decided it was about time to expand my Handel opera collection beyond Giulio Cesare and Ariodante.


----------



## Itullian

This group is amazing


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## StrE3ss

Händel: Piano Concertos
Matthias Kirschnereit / Deutsche Kammerakademie Neuss / Lavard Skou Larsen

A try, i dont know the pieces, the people involve and my first album from CPO


----------



## flamencosketches

Damn, Handel wrote 16+ piano (keyboard) concertos? News to me. 

Please feel free to report back here on how you like it.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## haydnguy

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 118670
> 
> 
> View attachment 118671
> 
> 
> "From its inception, Chandos has specialised in recording British music, and in bringing lesser-known (and unknown) music to public attention.
> 
> Released to celebrate the 40th Anniversary of the label, this handsomely packaged 40-disc set comprises 40 complete recordings from Chandos' extensive catalogue. Each of the four decades is represented, and each recording has been hand-picked by the Managing Director, Ralph Couzens, because it represents a turning point, or 'Landmark', in the development of the label."


Amazon (US) says it will be available May 31, 2019.


----------



## philoctetes

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 118753


Just ordered the Ligeti, no hesitation.

Someone, Mandryka? posted another new Sony box with modern string quartets but I can't find that one on Amazon...


----------



## Itullian

Why this set?
1. Great DDD sound
2. All symphonies are complete on their own disc. No interruptions


----------



## CnC Bartok

Very pleasantly surprised by the quality of the transfers here, from vinyl. Original tapes lost forever, apparently....

Enjoyed the later Symphonies I have listened to so far.


----------



## Bourdon

philoctetes said:


> Just ordered the Ligeti, no hesitation.
> 
> Someone, Mandryka? posted another new Sony box with modern string quartets but I can't find that one on Amazon...


This is the one I have,the same content.










This one is also very attractive.


----------



## Itullian

I can't wait to hear this.
The Paganini caprices arranged for string quartet


----------



## haydnguy

Bourdon said:


> This is the one I have,the same content.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is also very attractive.


I have the second boxed set you posted plus I have a number of them with the cover like the one posted below. For some reason I have listened to series below (with ligeti standing in the door.) It's been awhile since I've listened to the complete boxed set.


----------



## starthrower

Those are the two Ligeti boxes to have. If you've got them, you don't really need the DG set.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

CnC Bartok said:


> Very pleasantly surprised by the quality of the transfers here, from vinyl. Original tapes lost forever, apparently....
> 
> Enjoyed the later Symphonies I have listened to so far.
> 
> View attachment 118880


Where did you get this set?


----------



## Blancrocher

Francois Couperin - Leçons de Ténèbres (Daneman, Petibon, Les Arts Florissants, Christie)


----------



## StrE3ss

Title: Schubert Symphony No. 5 in B flat major
Schubert Symphony No. 8 in B minor
Artist(s): Bruno Walter conducts The Columbia Symphony Orchestra
and the New York Philharmonic
Recording Info: Transferred from a 15ips tape
Recorded 1960 by Columbia Records


----------



## haydnguy

starthrower said:


> Those are the two Ligeti boxes to have. If you've got them, you don't really need the DG set.


Which one is the DG set?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Sale at Dearborn Music today:

$1









$2


----------



## philoctetes

haydnguy said:


> Which one is the DG set?


ST is right IMO I have the DG set and it's the #3 choice... it's called Clear or Cloudy... 4 discs, taken from older recordings, so it's not close to comprehensive... I'm ripping the Sony box right now while watching the NBA game...

The Sony started the Ligeti Project and Teldec picked it up, so there is no overlap between them...


----------



## Rogerx

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Where did you get this set?


Since you do not have an answer, yet I have, for one Presto have it.
You also can use SC818 in BookButler for other searches, good luck .


----------



## rice

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Where did you get this set?





Rogerx said:


> Since you do not have an answer, yet I have, for one Presto have it.
> You also can use SC818 in BookButler for other searches, good luck .


Or to better support a small label,
buy directly on their website.
http://www.scribendumrecordings.com/our-shop/4583959841/sc818-33cd---ernst-märzendorfer-haydn-complete-symphonies/11361140


----------



## joen_cph

https://www.danacordbutik.dk/advanc...fer&x=0&y=0&osCsid=kgu45jrtlih0vnjhrme7spar71

Cheap. Don't know their postage fees, customs also a factor.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Where did you get this set?


Scribendum are a UK based company, who specialise in the wonderful world of old vinyl recordings. I got these on Amazon UK for £75.

You can get them even cheaper in the States. Not a bad price for 33 CDs!

https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Comple...3&s=gateway&sprefix=Haydn+marz,aps,223&sr=8-1

Joen, assuming that's Krone, that IS good value!!!!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

CnC Bartok said:


> Scribendum are a UK based company, who specialise in the wonderful world of old vinyl recordings. I got these on Amazon UK for £75.
> 
> You can get them even cheaper in the States. Not a bad price for 33 CDs!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Comple...3&s=gateway&sprefix=Haydn+marz,aps,223&sr=8-1
> 
> Joen, assuming that's Krone, that IS good value!!!!


I ordered it from amazon us through amazon uk.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

rice said:


> Or to support such a small label in the best way,
> buy on their website.
> http://www.scribendumrecordings.com/our-shop/4583959841/sc818-33cd---ernst-märzendorfer-haydn-complete-symphonies/11361140


Presto had for about 10 dollars more than amazon.


----------



## joen_cph

CnC Bartok said:


> ... ... ...
> 
> Joen, assuming that's Krone, that IS good value!!!!


It is. They have a series of cheap Scribendum stuff advertised, at least.

#732 at Ridiculous bargains, CDs and MP3s thread


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Rogerx said:


> Since you do not have an answer, yet I have, for one Presto have it.
> You also can use SC818 in BookButler for other searches, good luck .


Thanks for the info. Haydn house also has it on one dvd as a mp3 at 256.


----------



## Judith

Itullian said:


> Why this set?
> 1. Great DDD sound
> 2. All symphonies are complete on their own disc. No interruptions


I have this set too and love it. All symphonies are wonderful performances


----------



## Itullian

Can never have enough Papa


----------



## Itullian

Yes, I am a Schumann junkie


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian, you are clearly a master of the core, Austro-Germanic classical repertoire. You are extremely well versed, not just in the works of these major composers (Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven, Schumann, etc), but it seems with every major work or cycle from a composer you have a couple dozen different recordings. But I'm curious, are you into more modern music at all? I don't see many of your posts here that would indicate that you are into much beyond late Romanticism, but I'd be curious to hear otherwise!


----------



## Itullian

^^^^I do like modern music.
My favorites are Schoenberg, Messiaen. Ligeti, Stravinski count?
Shostakovich? Prokofiev, Bartok, many others.


----------



## flamencosketches

Definitely counts! After reading your response, I realized that I believe I'm partially mixing you up with another user here – I definitely remember talking to you about Shostakovich and Stravinsky. So disregard that 

The only reason I'm asking is that sometimes, when I listen to nothing but modern music for X amount of time (or listen to nothing but Classical period music for some time, etc) I find it hard to get really into other styles. It is like going back and forth between languages. When I keep it a good blend of each, I don't seem to have this problem. It seems you are the same way.


----------



## jimsumner

StrE3ss said:


> View attachment 118838
> 
> 
> Händel: Piano Concertos
> Matthias Kirschnereit / Deutsche Kammerakademie Neuss / Lavard Skou Larsen
> 
> A try, i dont know the pieces, the people involve and my first album from CPO


Originally organ concertos.


----------



## Guest

Fritz Kobus said:


> Sale at Dearborn Music today:
> 
> $1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $2


I love that von Bingen album. Really wonderful!


----------



## Joe B

Ordered tonight from prestoclassical.com:


----------



## Joe B

....along with these:


----------



## StrE3ss

Eugene Ormandy Conducts Mozart Wind Concertos


----------



## StrE3ss

jimsumner said:


> Originally organ concertos.


This is why my audio software see her has organ concerto. I will search to find the organ version, i find these concerto really fun to listen.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

As some threads/comments of me already stated, I LOVE Tchaikovsky, so it's only nature I'm happy I got this one.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## rice




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Joseph Haydn symphonies: Ernst Märzendorfer, Vienna Chamber Orchestra


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger.....


----------



## Bourdon

*Finally got this one for an acceptable price*


----------



## Blancrocher

Louis Couperin, Piano Music (Pavel Kolesnikov)
Vivaldi, Arias (Cecilia Bartoli)


----------



## starthrower

Picked up used copies of both.


----------



## Itullian

I sampled a couple of discs of this cycle and liked it well enough to get them all.










Also, I couldn't pass this one up for 16 dollars


----------



## Enthusiast

I am not doing much buying at the moment but today two special offers for downloads were impossible to resist. The first was this lovely disc, which was today's eClassical bargain:









Then there was this, a set I have been wanting for a while but couldn't afford. Chandos had it at 50% off for an hour and there was only five minutes left. No time to think ... . It sounds good and what I have heard is beautifully played. But it will have to be more than that to survive in the company of some of the others sets I have!


----------



## Merl

How about these 3 for bargains? All 3 used for £10 in total. Couldn't believe it.


----------



## Blancrocher

Salonen, Cello Concerto (Ma/Salonen with LA Phil)


----------



## pianowillbebach

I found this thing called bandora (https://bandora.com/en/) which seems to be similar to band in a box. It's a lot cheaper, but I still haven't bitten the bullet. Has anyone used it, or does anyone have any advice on if it's a good investment?


----------



## Rach Man

I love Library Book/CD sales. I get excited. But one never knows what one might find. Sometimes it's good. Sometimes it's terrible. And sometimes one can strike gold!

Yesterday I struck gold.

For $1 a disc, including $1 for multiple disc CDs. I found a large group of classical CDs and no one but me was looking at them. I hope this isn't abusing the thread with the length. But this is what I bought for $41!

Bax: Symphony #1; In the Faery Hills; The Garden of Fand
David Lloyd-Jones: Royal Scottish National Orchestra

Bax: Symphony #3; The Happy Forest
David Lloyd-Jones: Royal Scottish National Orchestra

Bax Symphony#6; Into the Twilight
David Lloyd-Jones: Royal Scottish National Orchestra

Bax: Symphony #4; Tintagel
Bryden Thomson: Ulster Orchestra

Bax: Symphony #6, Tintagel, Overture to AdventureDouglas Bostock: Munich Symphony Orchestra

Bax: Symphony #7; Four Songs for Tenor
Martyn Hill; Bryden Thomson: London Philharmonic Orchestra

Bax: Winter Legends; Saga Fragment
Margaret Fingerhut; Bryden Thomson: London Philharmonic Orchestra

Beethoven: String Quartets #15,17
Bartok Quartet

Berlioz: Harold in Italy
Colin Davis: London Symphony Orchestra

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Lorin Maazel: The Cleveland Orchestra

Berwald: Symphonies #1-4 (2 CDs)
David Montgomery: Jena Philharmonic Orchestra

Brahms: The Complete Quintets (2 CDs)
Werner Haas: Berlin Philharmonic Octet

Bruckner: Symphony #8
Herbert Blomstedt: Gewandhausorchester Leipzig

Busoni: Piano Concerto
Garrick Ohlsson; Christoph von Dohnanyi: The Cleveland Orchestra

David Oistrakh: Bach, Brahms, Tchaikovsky Violin Concertos (2 CDs)
David Oistrakh, et. al.

Debussy; Ravel: Orchestral Works
Kurt Masur: New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Dvorak: Violin Concerto; Romance; "Carnival" Overture
Midori; Zubin Mehta New York Philharmonic

Elgar: Symphony #2; Cockaigne
Andre Previn: London Symphony Orchestra

Hindemith: Mathis der Maler; Symphony in E flat
Christoph Eschenbach: NDR Symphony Orchestra

Hovhaness: Symphony #48 "Vision of Andromeda"
Gerard Schwarz: Eastern Music festival Orchestra

Janacek: Sinfonietta; Taras Bulba (SACD)
Jonathan Nott: Bamberger Symphony

Janacek: Sinfonietta; Taras Bulba Shostakovich: Age of Gold
Charles Mackerras: Vienna Philharmonic; Bernard Haitink: London Philharmonic Orchestra

Leopold Stokowski: Maestro Celebre - Wagner (2 CDs)
Leopold Stokowski: The Philadelphia Orchestra

Liszt: The Complete Etudes
Claudio Arrau; Nikita Magaloff

Mendelssohn: Octet; Quintets #1,2; Quartet 2
Hausmusik London 

Mendelssohn,Bruch: Violin Concertos
Robert McDuffie(Autograph); Joseph Swenen: Scottish Chamber Orchestra

Mendelssohn Violin Concerto; Prokofiev Violin Concerto #3
Itzhak Perlman; Daniel Bernboim: Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Prokofiev: Symphonies #5,7
Andre Previn: London Symphony Orchestra

Rachmaninov Symphony #2; Vocalise
Andrew Litton: Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
Leopold Stokowski: Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Shostakovich: Symphonies #1,6
Leonard Bernstein: New York Philharmonic

Shostakovich: Symphony #4
Kirov Orchestra (Live Recording Mariinsky Theatre)

Shostakovich: Symphony #5 (SACD)
Rostropovich: London Symphony Orchestra

Shostakovich: Symphony #10; Passacaglia
Andris Nelsons: Boston Symphony Orchestra

Sibelius: The Complete Symphonies (4 CDs)
Osmo Vanska: Lahti Symphony Orchestra

Sibelius: Finlandia, 6 Tone Poems (2 CDs) 
Vladimir Ashkenazyhilharmonia Orchestra; Horst Stein: L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande

Scriabin: Symphony #2; Poem of Ecstasy
Evgeni Svetlanov: USSR Symphony Orchestra

Smetana: The Moldau; Dvorak: Slovanic Dances
Rafael Kubelik: Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra

Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4
Lorin Maazel: The Cleveland Orchestra

Tchaikovsky: Symphonies #4,5,6 (2 CDs)
Kurt Sanderling/Evgeny Mravinsky Leningrad Philharmonic

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D; Meditation in D minor
Joshua Bell; Michael Tilson Thomas: Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger...

(I couldn't wait.)


----------



## flamencosketches

Good luck in the garage, HG.

Some recent orders:










































I'm getting into a dangerous pattern of spending far too much money on CDs....

Recent vinyl LP purchases:









^Awesome find for $3... I additionally picked up Brendel's recording of the Hammerklavier on Vox (his first recording of 3), Barbirolli's recording with the Hallé of Sibelius' 1st, and a couple more of Gould from the bargain bin.


----------



## rice




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Piano music by Robert Schumann from Hyperion records. Marc-André Hamelin playing.


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> Good luck in the garage, HG.
> 
> Some recent orders:
> 
> View attachment 119876
> 
> 
> View attachment 119877
> 
> 
> View attachment 119878
> 
> 
> View attachment 119879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting into a dangerous pattern of spending far too much money on CDs....
> 
> Recent vinyl LP purchases:
> 
> View attachment 119880
> 
> 
> ^Awesome find for $3... I additionally picked up Brendel's recording of the Hammerklavier on Vox (his first recording of 3), Barbirolli's recording with the Hallé of Sibelius' 1st, and a couple more of Gould from the bargain bin.


Thanks. I'll post in the community forum to show what I'm up against.


----------



## flamencosketches

You've been teasing at it in your sig for months. I'm sure it's nothing less than a terrifying task. :lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The fruit of my latest Mozart obsession  Used from eBay...


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger....


----------



## agoukass

Purchases from the last month or so: 

Emerson String Quartet: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon (52 CDs) 

Busoni: Late Piano Works / Marc Andre Hamelin 

EMI Icons - John Ogdon (17 CDs) 

Marie Claire Alain: L'Orgue Francais (22 CDs) 

Britten: Complete Orchestral and Instrumental Works (13 CDs) 

Christian Thielemann: Complete Orchestral Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon (21 CDs) 

Anthology of the Recorder (26 CDs)


----------



## SixFootScowl

20% off sale today at Dearborn Music, used VG $16.95 after discount and with tax:


----------



## CrunchyFr0g

Rmathuln said:


>


What is this like? Are there other C20th composers you would equate him to?


----------



## agoukass

Robert Casadesus: Complete Columbia Recordings


----------



## CnC Bartok

Guess which conductor I'm going to be sick to death of in a couple of weeks time. :devil:

























On it's way:


----------



## StrE3ss

Vivaldi
Concerto Italiano, Rinaldo Alessandrini


----------



## Blancrocher

Ralph Vaughan Williams - Flos Campi, Oboe Concerto, Symphony 5 (Handley)


----------



## flamencosketches

@CNC Bartok, everyone keeps bludgeoning me to death with praise of this Gielen guy. Is he really that good, or is all this exaltation a reaction to his recent death? That Second Viennese School box set looks awesome. I'll have to sample it, if I like it, it'd be great to have all those works in a box under one conductor.


----------



## Bigbang

Topaz said:


> Re your last sentence, me too. I used to love pop, metal, rock, and country too. I still like a lot of it. My next concerts are Deep Purple and a Pink Floyd tribute band. I hasten to add, followed by Sleeping Beauty and Romeo & Juliet.
> 
> So don't feel you're somehow unique. I reckon most people who like classical like at least one other type of music. I bet too that most started out liking some kind of pop/rock. It's just that when you really do get the "classical" bug it can take over, sometimes completely.
> 
> You mention piano music. I hope you have seen the relevant threads elsewhere here. There are many recommendations there from various people who especially like the piano genre. Some pieces you most probably know, but there will be others (I guarantee it) you won't have heard of. It's all good stuff, and far better than taking pot luck.
> 
> The bad news with classical music is that it's in fixed supply (ignoring all the so-called modern classical "music"). The good news is that there's plenty of it. Just when you've exhausted Bach, there's Mozart. And it gets better: there's Beethoven and Schubert. Then Chopin, Schumann, Wagner, Brahms. It's a bit downhill after that but it's not bad (only joking you Mahler fans, not to mention Debussy fans!)
> 
> Topaz


Well, as far as I can tell on this "fixed" supply...I have yet to scratched the surface even over the last 30 years. It is not like classical music is all there is in life. For me, time is the issue not the limited supply. I cannot remember much of the music I listen to unless I hear it repeatedly. Then there is the issue (time) of hearing one work with different interpretations. Given all that, it is the lesser composers who I will not hear much on.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Blancrocher said:


> Ralph Vaughan Williams - Flos Campi, Oboe Concerto, Symphony 5 (Handley)


A wholly gorgeous disc, including one of the best Fifths ever recorded. Inspired purchasing!!


----------



## CnC Bartok

flamencosketches said:


> @CNC Bartok, everyone keeps bludgeoning me to death with praise of this Gielen guy. Is he really that good, or is all this exaltation a reaction to his recent death? That Second Viennese School box set looks awesome. I'll have to sample it, if I like it, it'd be great to have all those works in a box under one conductor.


Well, I like him, but considering I have just invested in 30+ CDs of his recordings, obviously my overview is at the moment anything but comprehensive! His Mahler is awesome, as is his Beethoven, and I have some of his Schoenberg already, which is well worthwhile, one could argue it's his genuine forte?

Difficult to characterise his conducting. Very clean and not very lush and romantic, but wonderfully balanced, far from cold and analytical, and always paced at a tempo that just seems right. Really clear on details, he revels in the orchestral colours as much as anything. Something I associate with another favourite conductor, Rafa Kubelík. More things seem to be going on at the same time with either of these chaps at the helm, if that makes any sense?

I like him, and my other CDs of him predate the announcement of his death, so it can't be a reaction to that!


----------



## flamencosketches

Ah I see! I have heard nothing of his but I like Kubelik's conducting, and the traits you described quite well characterize what I love about his Mahler. If Gielen is similar in his style then that sounds worthwhile. Ah, so many great conductors, pianists, violinists, orchestras, quartets etc (to say nothing of composers) to explore... so little time/money. I will have to check his Mahler and Schoenberg when I get a chance.. I still have yet to find a favorite conductor in Schoenberg, somehow I feel Boulez always just misses the mark.


----------



## StrE3ss

Corelli: The Complete Concerti Grossi
Gli Incogniti, Amandine Beyer


----------



## AClockworkOrange

It has been a long time since I have made any purchases. I still have an immense backlog which I am enjoying working through.

Anyway, I have been listening to a lot of Brahms and I relented and allowed myself a purchase. I bought *Brahms' Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4 arranged for Piano Duo on two Pianos, performed by Silke-Thora Matthies and Christian Köhn*.

I listened online before buying and it is remarkable how such a stripped down arrangement can make even such familiar works sound new again and reveal many different details. The performances are fantastic.

If if you enjoy Brahms' Symphonies, this is definitely worth a listen.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

I asked for symphonic recommendations in another thread, and received many good ones. These are the purchases I've made that are en route:


----------



## MatthewWeflen

As well as:


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger.....


----------



## haydnguy

Pulled the trigger again.....


----------



## Guest

This just arrived, Bach Organ works, Isoir










Any suggestions where to start? I usual begin with the St. Anne Prelude and Fugue.


----------



## Joe B

Ordered today from prestoclassical.com:









(pre-order)









(pre-order)


----------



## Blancrocher

Saariaho: Tocar, Cloud Trio, Light and Matter, Aure, Graal Theater (Jennifer Koh & co.)

"Dedication" by Nicholas Angelich: Liszt's Sonata, Schumann's Kreisleriana, and a couple Chopin etudes


----------



## Guest

haydnguy said:


> Pulled the trigger again.....


Better or worse than the Manze recording on Harmonia Mundi - because I love that recording?


----------



## Guest

Baron Scarpia said:


> This just arrived, Bach Organ works, Isoir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions where to start? I usual begin with the St. Anne Prelude and Fugue.


The BWV 582 Passacaglia in C minor - one of my absolute favorite organ works by any conductor.


----------



## Rach Man

MatthewWeflen said:


> I asked for symphonic recommendations in another thread, and received many good ones. These are the purchases I've made that are en route:
> 
> View attachment 120400
> View attachment 120401
> View attachment 120402


Good buys. I really like these three, especially the Dvorak with Belohlavek conducting.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Guest

DrMike said:


> The BWV 582 Passacaglia in C minor - one of my absolute favorite organ works by any conductor.


Yes, the Passacaglia in c minor is a favorite of mine as well.


----------



## Rach Man

Continuing on the Summer of 2019 Library Book/CD Sale Tour:























More on the next post


----------



## Rach Man

The great thing about cheap CDs is that I can buy music that I don't necessarily like now, but that I may like in the future.
I am not a big fan of chamber music. But I bought one because maybe I will learn to appreciate smaller scaled works.


----------



## Joe B

Rach Man said:


> Continuing on the Summer of 2019 Library Book/CD Sale Tour:
> 
> ....
> 
> View attachment 120553
> 
> View attachment 120554
> 
> 
> ....


From personal experience, these two discs are excellent!


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> From personal experience, these two discs are excellent!


do a lot of dancing do ya?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Robert Schumann complete symphonies:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Robert Schumann complete symphonies:


----------



## StrE3ss

Max Goberman - The Symphonies of Haydn


----------



## Guest

Rach Man said:


> The great thing about cheap CDs is that I can buy music that I don't necessarily like now, but that I may like in the future.
> I am not a big fan of chamber music. But I bought one because maybe I will learn to appreciate smaller scaled works.
> 
> View attachment 120555
> 
> View attachment 120556
> 
> View attachment 120557


The Jochum recording of the London symphonies is wonderful - my go to for those.
Brahms write some incredibly moving chamber music. His Sextets are amazing, but my absolute favorite is his Piano trio No. 1. The Beaux Arts Trio do a great job with it, even if they aren't my favorite.


----------



## Guest

DrMike said:


> The Jochum recording of the London symphonies is wonderful - my go to for those.
> Brahms write some incredibly moving chamber music. His Sextets are amazing, but my absolute favorite is his Piano trio No. 1. The Beaux Arts Trio do a great job with it, even if they aren't my favorite.


Amazing how taste can vary. I think of the Jochum/Haydn as the worst I have ever heard. The strings dominate the winds to an unacceptable margin. I certainly agree that the Philips Brahms Chamber music collection is excellent. I assume it has the Pollini/Italiano Piano Quintet.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Joe B

Ordered tonight:


----------



## vtpoet

Rach Man said:


> The great thing about cheap CDs is that I can buy music that I don't necessarily like now, but that I may like in the future.
> I am not a big fan of chamber music. But I bought one because maybe I will learn to appreciate smaller scaled works.
> 
> View attachment 120557


Gah! That Phillips cover... I don't know who their cover designer was, but he/she was one weird dude. Phillips used the same meme for their complete Mozart series. I mean, it's like I have Ozymandias flashbacks whenever I see these covers. I used to be a classical music buyer for Tower. I remember all these....


----------



## Rogerx

Ordered just now.


----------



## flamencosketches

Yeah that Mendelssohn is one odd cover. I saw a Schubert CD recently on Philips (the 9th, I forget the conductor/orchestra) that featured a bust of his head in front of a neon background, looking more like a vaporwave CD than anything classical.


----------



## joen_cph

N. Obouhow - _Piano works_ / Jay Gottlieb / CD

M. Gurlitt - _Goya Symphony, orchestral songs_ /Beaumont / CD

E. Schulhoff - _2 Piano sonatas etc._ / Babinsky / CD

P. Graener - _Works for piano trio _/ Hyperion3 / CD

E. Toch - _Cello Concerto, Bunte Suite_ etc. / Bruns / CD

G. Raphael - _Symphonies_ etc. / Gielen, Celibidache etc. 3CD

J.P. Rameau - _Harpsichord works, incl. Pieces en Concert_ / Belder / 3CD

J.P. Rameau - _'Piano' works _/ Paley / CD

I also have Marcelle Meyer and Tharaud in Rameau piano recordings, will stop here. Paley sounded really great in the MP3 samples, a lot of melodical sense, but he also plays very sweetly and slowly, and only extremely rarely there's any sense of agitation or drama.

Belder is OK in the _Pieces en Concert,_ good sound, but I prefer the more agitated style in an old LP of mine, with poorer sound.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

My 48 & 49 Beethoven symphony cycles:









Vinyl


----------



## vtpoet

Johnnie Burgess said:


> My 48 & 49 Beethoven symphony cycles:


So, I have to ask.... Is this a compulsion/hobby at this point or do you really enjoy and discriminate between all the different performances?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

vtpoet said:


> So, I have to ask.... Is this a compulsion/hobby at this point or do you really enjoy and discriminate between all the different performances?


Some I bought because I had one of the symphonies by the conductor and wanted to get the whole set. Others to get some of the newer ones.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

@Itullian, I’m curious about the Bernstein/NYPO Beethoven as well as the Barenboim Beethoven sonatas. Let me know what you think of those.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## StrE3ss

Title: Beethoven Sonata For Cello And Piano in F Major, Op. 5 No. 1 & No. 2 in G minor, Op. 5
Artist(s): Pierre Fournier cello - Friedrich Gulda piano 
Date of Recording: 1960









Title: Johann Sebastian Bach The Violin Concertos
Artist(s): Zino Francescatti and Régis Pasquier violin
Festival Strings Lucerne Rudolf Baumgartner conducting
Date of Recording: 1972









Title: Erick Friedman plays Violin Showpieces
Artist(s): Erick Friedman 
Tracks: 1,2,3,5,6
Conductor - Sir Malcolm Sargent
Orchestra - London Symphony Orchestra
Recorded by RCA 1964

Tracks: 4,7
Conductor - Walter Hendl
Orchestra - Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Recorded by RCA 1962









Title: Franz Liszt piano music - Gary Graffman, piano
Artist(s): Gary Graffman, piano
Recording Info: by RCA July 1960 .

The last to complete my set from Kubelik









Title: Schumann Symphony No 2 and the Manfred Overture
Artist(s): Rafael Kubelik conducts the Berlin Philharmonic
Recorded by Deutsche Grammophon 1964


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger.....


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> Just pulled the trigger.....


Wow, great choices .:clap:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Though this release was on my radar, I wouldn’t have bought it for some time had I not stumbled across a copy locally.

The purchase was Renée Fleming’s new album “Lieder”, featuring a number of Brahms’ Lieder as well as Schumann’s “Frauenliebe und-Leben” and Mahler’s “Rückert-Lieder”. The former performed with Hartmut Höll (Piano) and the Mahler with Christian Thielemann and the Munich Philharmonic.

I haven’t heard a great deal Schumann’s Lieder so this work is new to me.


----------



## flamencosketches

AClockworkOrange said:


> Though this release was on my radar, I wouldn't have bought it for some time had I not stumbled across a copy locally.
> 
> The purchase was Renée Fleming's new album "Lieder", featuring a number of Brahms' Lieder as well as Schumann's "Frauenliebe und-Leben" and Mahler's "Rückert-Lieder". The former performed with Hartmut Höll (Piano) and the Mahler with Christian Thielemann and the Munich Philharmonic.
> 
> I haven't heard a great deal Schumann's Lieder so this work is new to me.


Try and get your hands on Schumann's Dichterliebe. For me it might be the greatest Lieder cycle ever written.


----------



## Judith

Itullian said:


>


Have the Perahia Beethoven set and they are lovely performances. Enjoy


----------



## AClockworkOrange

flamencosketches said:


> Try and get your hands on Schumann's Dichterliebe. For me it might be the greatest Lieder cycle ever written.


Thanks for the recommendation but I should have been clearer, Dichterliebe is the one cycle of Schumann's I have heard.

I edited and rewrote part of my post and must have deleted it. I agree with you though in holding in high regard. Fritz Wunderlich was my introduction to this set of songs and it made me a fan of him immediately and is why I am curious to hear more. Herman Prey is also an excellent performer of this set too.

It has taken me a while to explore Schumann's Lieder further as I have a backlog of music to work through but I am getting there.

Thanks again though :tiphat:


----------



## flamencosketches

AClockworkOrange said:


> Thanks for the recommendation but I should have been clearer, Dichterliebe is the one cycle of Schumann's I have heard.
> 
> I edited and rewrote part of my post and must have deleted it. I agree with you though in holding in high regard. Fritz Wunderlich was my introduction to this set of songs and it made me a fan of him immediately and is why I am curious to hear more. Herman Prey is also an excellent performer of this set too.
> 
> It has taken me a while to explore Schumann's Lieder further as I have a backlog of music to work through but I am getting there.
> 
> Thanks again though :tiphat:


Fair enough! Yeah, it's the only song cycle of his I'm very familiar with, also through Wunderlich, though now that you mention Hermann Prey, I want to hear his too. In any case, it was probably a kind of obvious recommendation, but it's just such a beautiful work of art. I would also recommend Matthias Goerne's recent recordings of Schumann's Liederkreis op.24 and the Kerner-Lieder.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

flamencosketches said:


> Fair enough! Yeah, it's the only song cycle of his I'm very familiar with, also through Wunderlich, though now that you mention Hermann Prey, I want to hear his too. In any case, it was probably a kind of obvious recommendation, but it's just such a beautiful work of art. I would also recommend Matthias Goerne's recent recordings of Schumann's Liederkreis op.24 and the Kerner-Lieder.


Hermann Prey, when autocorrect allows the second N in his name, along with Wunderlich is one of my favourite Male singers. The difference in their registers creates a different experience and feel - neither better than the other - just different. Both are charismatic singers with a distinctive quality to their voice and delivery.

Thanks for the suggestions on the Liederkreis and Kerner-Lieder with Matthias Goerne, I'll definitely take a look at those :tiphat:


----------



## Tero

I found a La Serenissima CD, one of many, that I had bought and reviewed for Amazon. I look at Amazon reviews since they are the most numerous, even if I shop elsewhere. Anyway, i could not find the disc so I bought it again. I did not have it in iTunes either.

It has samples, if you are interested. The best disc by them is the Vivaldi x2, double concertos.
https://www.amazon.com/Gods-Emperor...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=R6MV2TVFMQ2TA80XYPC7


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## vtpoet

Deleted duplicate.


----------



## vtpoet

Sorry, second try. Third's a charm.


----------



## vtpoet

Crap. [Rolls eyes.] This is not intuitive. Okay. And third time:


----------



## Art Rock

On its way:










together with three Naxos CD's (Fuchs and Karlowicz), and a six CD box of Granados' piano music, this was only about 30 euro.

Even cheaper:










The complete 4CD box second-hand in mint condition for 50 cents.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rach Man

This has been a terrific year for library book sales CDs. Here are only a few from my most recent haul.


----------



## Rach Man

. . . continuing



































Before buying these, I had never heard Rachmaninoff's Elegiac Piano Trios.
These are wonderful.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Judith

Gone a bit mad after being away on hols. 

Well, wanted another Brahms Symphony set.

Ordered one by

RLPO
Marek Janowski

Not heard of conductor but love this orchestra

Then spotted this beauty

Brahms Symphonies 1 & 2
ASMF
Sir Neville Marriner

Two of my favourite orchestras so couldn't resist


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger....

Will be released July 12, 2019


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Among others; thanks for recommending Ravel to me!


----------



## flamencosketches

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> View attachment 121112
> 
> Among others; thanks for recommending Ravel to me!


That's a good performance of both piano concerti, enjoy. I have yet to see Ms. Wang in concert, but I saw the featured conductor on this recording, Lionel Bringuier, lead my local symphony when Lise de la Salle played Ravel's G major concerto and it was a great performance from soloist and orchestra alike.

As a bonus, there is a really good recording of Gabriel Fauré's Ballade in F-sharp major included on this CD.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

flamencosketches said:


> That's a good performance of both piano concerti, enjoy. I have yet to see Ms. Wang in concert, but I saw the featured conductor on this recording, Lionel Bringuier, lead my local symphony when Lise de la Salle played Ravel's G major concerto and it was a great performance from soloist and orchestra alike.
> 
> As a bonus, there is a really good recording of Gabriel Fauré's Ballade in F-sharp major included on this CD.


Though it was surprising to find a Chinese pianist, as Classical music is usually attributed to Europe...then again, I found a 1981 Japanese animation movie based off Swan Lake...do east Asians like European music? I was told Jazz has a strong grip in Japan, what about Classical music?


----------



## flamencosketches

This is the 21st century; there are classical musicians of every creed and color, all over the world. There are quite a few world-famous classical musicians of Chinese descent, you may have heard of Yo-Yo Ma, Lang Lang, etc. Classical music is big in China, and Japan as well for that matter.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

flamencosketches said:


> This is the 21st century; there are classical musicians of every creed and color, all over the world. There are quite a few world-famous classical musicians of Chinese descent, you may have heard of Yo-Yo Ma, Lang Lang, etc. Classical music is big in China, and Japan as well for that matter.


here in Israel the scene is quite weak, but then again Metal is too...people here are stuck with Oriental music, and I hate it!


----------



## rice




----------



## Blancrocher

Stravinsky, Les Noces & Other Works (James Wood)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ricardo Gallén playing all guitar sonatas 1-6 by Brouwer. Preordered just now after a promotional video on facebook. Gallén is FANTASTIC!


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Bach for solo organ, Purcell's "King Arthur", Rimsky-Korsakov's "Scheherazade", and two pieces by Stravinsky (thanks for recommending!).


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven symphony cycle # 50










Riccardo Chailly, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig


----------



## Mika

Just pulled the trigger


----------



## haydnguy

just pulled the trigger....

*Alwyn*

Lyra Angelica / Pastoral Fantasia / Tragic Interlude / Autumn Legend

City of London Sinfonia, orchestra
Richard Hickox, conductor

1962, 1992


----------



## haydnguy

just pulled the trigger......

*Britten*
Works for string orchestra
English String Orchestra
William Boughton, conducting
Roger Best, viola


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## StrE3ss

Rmathuln said:


>


Have you listened other of these set ? I was thinking to buy soon. It's good ?


----------



## Rmathuln

StrE3ss said:


> Have you listened other of these set ? I was thinking to buy soon. It's good ?


I just ordered it today from Presto Classical.
I fully expect it to be fully up to the high expectations created by the prior 7 volumes, all of which are magnificent.


----------



## Rogerx

Rmathuln said:


> I just ordered it today from Presto Classical.
> I fully expect it to be fully up to the high expectations created by the prior 7 volumes, all of which are magnificent.


Just want to add: Amen .
Haydn in particular .


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Judith

Went mad in Leeds last weekend. Well, shop is closing down so making most of it. 

Haydn
Symphonies 68 & 93-104
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Trying to build his symphony collection

Bruckner
Symphony no 4
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Karl Bohm

Love this symphony and wanted another recording


----------



## flamencosketches

^I've been listening to that Böhm Bruckner 4th, it's really good!


----------



## Joe B

From Presto Classical today:


















(pre-order)








(FLAC)


----------



## Joe B

I also grabbed a few more of the discontinued Chandos discs from their web site yesterday:


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## SONNET CLV

I purchased this 40 CD box set:

Landmarks: 40 Years of Chandos









CD 1 Bax Symphony No. 4 / Tintagel
CD 2 Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 5
CD 3 Rachmaninov Trios élégiaques Nos 1 and 2
CD 4 Shostakovich Piano Concerto No. 1, etc.
CD 5 Prokofiev Symphony No. 6 / Waltz Suite
CD 6 Respighi Belkis / Metamorphoseon
CD 7 Hummel Piano Concertos in A minor / B minor
CD 8 Handel Chandos Anthems Nos 1 - 3
CD 9 Shostakovich Violin Concertos Nos 1 and 2
CD 10 Walton Henry V: A Shakespeare Scenario, etc.
CD 11 Elgar Violin Sonata, etc.
CD 12 Black **** Mills Band The Complete Champions
CD 13 The King's Singers Original Debut Recording
CD 14 Grainger In a Nutshell, etc.
CD 15 Haydn Schöpfungsmesse, etc.
CD 16 Boulanger Faust et Hélène, etc.
CD 17 Vaughan Williams A London Symphony, etc.
CD 18 Purcell Dido and Aeneas
CD 19 Aquarelle Guitar Quartet Spirit of Brazil
CD 20 Gerald Finley Great Operatic Arias
CD 21 Ravel / Debussy / Massenet Piano Concertos, etc.
CD 22 Schumann Three String Quartets, Op. 41
CD 23 Ola Gjeilo Northern Lights
CD 24 Brodsky Quartet Petits-fours: Favourite Encores
CD 25 Saint-Saëns Orchestral Works
CD 26 Ben-Haim Chamber Works
CD 27 Xiayin Wang American Piano Concertos
CD 28 Tasmin Little British Works for Violin and Orchestra
CD 29 Sibelius Violin Concerto, etc.
CD 30 Central Band of the RAF British Classics
CD 31 Copland Ballets
CD 32 Janáček Glagolitic Mass, etc.
CD 33 Albéniz Piano Concerto No. 1, etc.
CD 34 Fauré Works for Solo Piano
CD 35 Mozart Piano Concertos, KV 453 and KV 456, etc.
CD 36 Reicha Reicha Rediscovered, Vol. 1
CD 37 Karayev The Seven Beauties, etc.
CD 38 Bacewicz Piano Quintets, etc.
CD 39 Scarlatti Sonatas, Vol. 1
CD 40 Gipps Symphonies Nos 2 and 4, etc.

A great set. I had bought the 30 year set and enjoyed it immensely. Thought I'd give the 40 a try. Well worth it.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Béla Bartók complete string quartets










Beethoven Symphonies set # 51


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/wartime-music-vol-1-10-1941-1945/hnum/9278385


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/joaquin-turina-saemtliche-klavierwerke/hnum/8986202


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/alfredo-casella-symphonische-werke/hnum/8915383


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/Joaquin-Rodrigo-1902-1999-Das-Orchesterwerk/hnum/2840827


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/Ferdinand-Ries-1784-1838-S%E4mtliche-Klavierkonzerte/hnum/1895621


----------



## StrE3ss

Title: Shostakovich Piano Concerto No. 1 With Trumpet Op. 35 &
Shostakovich Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 102

Poulenc Concerto For 2 Pianos And Orchestra In D-Minor

Artist(s): André Previn, piano William Vacchiano, trumpet Piano Concerto No.1
Bernstein piano and conducting Piano Concerto No. 2
Arthur Gold & Robert Fizdale, pianos Poulenc Piano Concerto 
Leonard Bernstein conducts the New York Philharmonic all tracks
Recording Info: Transferred from a 15ips 2-track tape
Shostakovich PC 1 & Poulenc PC released in 1962 recorded by CBS Records
Shostakovich PC 2 released in 1959 recorded by CBS Records


----------



## rice

Rmathuln said:


> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/wartime-music-vol-1-10-1941-1945/hnum/9278385


Did you get the whole set?
I'm quite tempted to buy this set too. All the exquisite Soviet music


----------



## Rmathuln

rice said:


> Did you get the whole set?
> I'm quite tempted to buy this set too. All the exquisite Soviet music


I ordered the whole set, yes.
Still waiting for it to ship.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Rued Langgaard the symphonies


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Rmathuln said:


>


I also purchased this. In addition, I've ordered the Bruckner. I am eager to see if the high-res remastering has cleaned things up and revealed more detail.


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger...

This will be my introduction to Bruch. Looking forward to exploring his music.


----------



## Granate

It's summer and I'm again diving for the last year in the world of Mahler Symphony recordings. Although I should do other things first. Just for 31€, I could have bought the Leonard Bernstein Mahler Symphonies for Deutsche Grammophon. But I still want to make good use of my great investment in the Tennstedt Mahler recordings (I'm just one Seventh away from owning all his performances in London). So I checked the two works that in my opinion Klaus didn't get really well.

The London Philharmonic had these two releases. I became really excited when they announced the Jurowski No.4. Also, I had listened to the YNS Das Lied von der Erde and I was amazed by the playing of the orchestra, with the same spirit of the 80s and enjoying much better recording quality. Maybe the singers are just nice but anything could be better than König and Baltsa.

I haven't listened completely to No.4 yet. I am going to challenge it with other great recordings of the symphony. But spotify at leasts proves me major playing improvements from the Tennstedt to the Jurowski recording, especially in the string section where I looked for the same feeling. I wish they were amazing but my main goal is to shut those naysayers that don't think a single conductor or orchestra has nailed all Mahler symphonies. I think the London Philharmonic has done it already, that's why I'm spending my money on them.


----------



## geralmar

Reissue. I ordered from Amazon UK, shipping included, for delivery to the U.S. for $92.24. Of course if I weren't so cheap I could have paid Amazon U.S. $124.00 and driven to the Amazon distribution center five miles away and picked it up today.

While I was at it I ordered the 65 CD box below for $68.63, shipping included:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I decided to hear many versions of Beethovens 3rd symphony, so just now I downloaded Beethoven Orchester Bonn/Stefan Blunier from iTunes. The latest version from Simon Rattle and the Berlin Phil. is on it's way in the mail.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

William Schuman:


----------



## flamencosketches

Too much... blowing all my money on CDs lately...

Today's haul includes: Bach B minor mass (Gardiner, English Baroque), Beethoven's 5th and 7th (Kleiber, Vienna), Kurtág Song cycles (Eötvös, Ensemble Modern), Mahler's 5th (Boulez, Vienna Philharmonic). Yesterday I picked up the Paray/Detroit CD with Saint-Saëns Organ symphony, Orff's Carmina Burana (Blomstedt, San Francisco), Bach organ works (E. Power Biggs), and Beethoven's op.130 and 133 quartets (Kodály Quartet). And I believe I have some CDs waiting for me in the mailbox as well. I have a problem...


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger....


----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


>


Keep us posted on how it is 

Are these pre-war recordings?


----------



## Rmathuln

Rmathuln said:


> I ordered the whole set, yes.
> Still waiting for it to ship.


Cancelled as delivery delayed for more than another week and was holding up other items in the same order. Will order again later when JPC has it in stock.


----------



## Joe B

Ordered tonight from Presto Classical:


----------



## rice

Bought a bunch of Mravinsky's recordings


----------



## rice

These precious rehearsal recordings are a bit tricky to find and pricey, but I still manage to purchase them.
The booklets have Japanese translation of all the dialogue of the maestro (in Russian of course) which is super nice.
Because of how strict Mravinsky was I wouldn't want to play under his baton, but it's brilliant to enjoy his music and hear how he rehearsed.

And I bought many other as well in the last month or so. Different versions of his Shostakovich 5th, 6th, 8th, Salmanov, Tchaikovsky etc. Also his biography


----------



## haydnguy

haydnguy said:


> Just pulled the trigger....


Amazon now says this is unavailable. They will email when it becomes available. /s


----------



## Bourdon

haydnguy said:


> Amazon now says this is unavailable. They will email when it becomes available. /s


This one is the same

https://www.ebay.nl/itm/Barbirolli-...244488?hash=item3650e25648:g:bvkAAOSwR7ldJ7He


----------



## premont

flamencosketches said:


> Keep us posted on how it is
> 
> Are these pre-war recordings?


https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8053194--beethoven-piano-sonatas-vol-1

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8053195--beethoven-piano-sonatas-vol-2

Recording dates can be found there.

This is the incomplete Saarbrücken cycle from 1947-50. The gaps are supplemented with a few items from the incomplete EMI cycle from the early 1950es.

Sonata n. 22 isn't included, as it was missing from both cycles.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I just had to spend some money on on iTunes for recordings not available on spotify...Berliner Philharmoniker with Nikolaus Harnoncourt and Schubert symphonies. Tried just the album with the Unfinished, but it sounded so good I had to get them all...


----------



## haydnguy

Bourdon said:


> This one is the same
> 
> https://www.ebay.nl/itm/Barbirolli-...244488?hash=item3650e25648:g:bvkAAOSwR7ldJ7He


I don't know what happened. Now Amazon says it's on it's way. I'm excited because I think this is going to be a good one!


----------



## rice

Complete symphonic works of Myaskovsky, conducted by Svetlanov.
Finally I have completed the set
Original olympia releases.:devil: Very expensive but worth it
(I heard that the warner reissue was outrageously poorly made.)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven set # 52:










Mieczyslaw Weinberg complete string quartets.


----------



## Itullian

^^^^^^^^^^^
I like Karajan's 80's set a lot.
Awesome sound!!!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Itullian said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> I like Karajan's 80's set a lot.
> Awesome sound!!!


Was not really looking to get it but found it at a price I could not turn down.


----------



## Itullian

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Was not really looking to get it but found it at a price I could not turn down.


Good things happen that way sometimes.
Check out the Eroica. Awesome


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Itullian said:


> Good things happen that way sometimes.
> Check out the Eroica. Awesome


Yes it is great.


----------



## StrE3ss

SCHUBERT Four Impromptus Op. 90, D.899
SCHUBERT Four Impromptus Op. 142, D.935
Studio recordings · 1950
Duration 57:18

Artur Schnabel, piano









SIBELIUS Symphony No. 2

Recorded in 1956
Total duration: 44:07

N.W.D.R. Symphony Orchestra of Hamburg
conducted by Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt


----------



## Itullian




----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger....


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## Itullian




----------



## starthrower

I couldn't decide on Crossley or Zimerman for Luto's piano concerto, so I bought used copies of both. This way I get different performances of the other pieces as well. The piano concerto performance that I have on Naxos sounds lackluster, so I hope these others suffice.


----------



## Jacck

after hearing her on youtube, I think she is better than Askenazy. So I had to buy arguably the best cycle of piano sonatas of the 20th century. I come to these sonatas as a fly to the honey.


----------



## flamencosketches

Jacck said:


> View attachment 122301
> 
> after hearing her on youtube, I think she is better than Askenazy. So I had to buy arguably the best cycle of piano sonatas of the 20th century. I come to these sonatas as a fly to the honey.


I think I'm going to buy this.



starthrower said:


>


This too. But I need to give my wallet a break for a few weeks...


----------



## starthrower

Listeners seem to love or hate the Lettberg set. I think it's decent, and it's a nice package at a bargain price. The Zimerman/Lutoslawski concerto comes in a few different configurations. The one I bought is a re-issue of the original DG release with one different piece. And then there's the more recent recording with Rattle that's paired with the 2nd symphony. I'm glad I grabbed the Crossley too because he's an excellent pianist, and Salonen is conducting.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vol 2


----------



## haydnguy

Jacck said:


> View attachment 122301
> 
> after hearing her on youtube, I think she is better than Askenazy. So I had to buy arguably the best cycle of piano sonatas of the 20th century. I come to these sonatas as a fly to the honey.


When that came out it was very expensive and I wondered why. I guess you just told me.


----------



## starthrower

haydnguy said:


> When that came out it was very expensive and I wondered why. I guess you just told me.


The DVD is nice too! Amazing to see it for 21 dollars now. It was 50 or 60 bucks several years ago.


----------



## rice

More Myaskovsky....nice!


----------



## haydnguy

just pulled the trigger....


----------



## Itullian




----------



## haydnguy

I just purchased this from Presto Classical. I have purchased this before but I believe that my first copy is in the garage and I believe this is an absolute must. I also have the EMI version so that's all I need I believe (unless someone else has another essential one).


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger....


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Handel's Italian cantatas. Wonderful performances by La Risonanza directed by Fabio Bonizzoni on Glossa:









I'd already had two recordings from this series, and enjoyed them. Now that all seven volumes have been released in a medium-price set, I couldn't resist.

As I type, I'm listening to the lovely aria "Fiamma bella" from _Aminta e Fillide_. You can sample it here:


----------



## flamencosketches

Managed to get this for free (used, but in great shape) at a local record store because the owner had not put a price tag on it. I briefly questioned that logic, especially on a valuable CD like this one, but I wasn't going to fight him on it


----------



## Bourdon

haydnguy said:


> I just purchased this from Presto Classical. I have purchased this before but I believe that my first copy is in the garage and I believe this is an absolute must. I also have the EMI version so that's all I need I believe (unless someone else has another essential one).


Well,I also purchased this set,I have the EMI box a Philips and a Brilliant box,this must be it I think.


----------



## Curmudgeon

I did not need another copy of Das Lied von der Erde.... but the cover spoke to me.... It happens, you know...


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony set 53.


----------



## Joe B

Purchased tonight at Presto Music:




































(pre-order)


----------



## Rogerx

[/url]


----------



## cougarjuno

I decided to augment my Beethoven symphony collection with the following:













































Also George Szell and Cleveland for the 6th symphony with no. 1 and Egmont Ovt. on Sony Essential Classics


----------



## Art Rock

No matter how many Mahler CD's I already have (and it is many), I could not resist this Brilliant Classics box of all completed symphonies with different orchestras and conductors (including Horenstein in the 3d) in mint condition (except for the cardboard box) at 3 EURO for 11 CDs at one of the local thrift stores. I have not played them yet, but a review I found is quite positive (link).


----------



## Merl

Art Rock said:


> No matter how many Mahler CD's I already have (and it is many), I could not resist this Brilliant Classics box of all completed symphonies with different orchestras and conductors (including Horenstein in the 3d) in mint condition (except for the cardboard box) at 3 EURO for 11 CDs at one of the local thrift stores. I have not played them yet, but a review I found is quite positive (link).


I have nearly all of that set. Although I've never got on with Horenstein's celebrated 3rd it's a good cycle. I particularly enjoy Simonov's lively 1st and Masur's 7th.


----------



## RockyIII

Rogerx said:


> [/url]


Roger, have you listened to this yet, and do you recommend it? I have it on a list of possible purchases.


----------



## flamencosketches

Look what showed up at my door:









Haven't heard any of it yet, but I have a feeling this is $20 well spent.


----------



## rice

Rachmaninoff's orchestral works by Jansons and St. Peterburg Phil. I wanted the original EMI version but this warner budget box is cheap...well.










Bought this Jochum box as well for the Bruckner, but it's great to have the Beethoven and Brahms cycles too.


----------



## flamencosketches

I want that Jochum set too, but it'll be a while before I can justify getting yet another big box set for a conductor I'm hardly familiar with.


----------



## rice

flamencosketches said:


> I want that Jochum set too, but it'll be a while before I can justify getting yet another big box set for a conductor I'm hardly familiar with.


I'm not familiar with him too. But to get familiar I have to start with something right?
I want to listen to some Bruckner so this is the first cycle I own. As the set is well praised by the fellow members I thought why not expand my library a bit more


----------



## flamencosketches

rice said:


> I'm not familiar with him too. But to get familiar I have to start with something right?
> I want to listen to some Bruckner so this is the first cycle I own. As the set is well praised by the fellow members I thought why not expand my library a bit more


I just got a Bruckner cycle too, my first and only one, but it's the Barenboim/Berlin Philharmonic. Very good stuff. I'm happy to be getting into Bruckner's great music at last. Jochum was a contender too when I was in the market but I decided against it at the minute. Can't say I regret my choice.


----------



## Rogerx

RockyIII said:


> Roger, have you listened to this yet, and do you recommend it? I have it on a list of possible purchases.


Not yet, last week August release.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

RockyIII said:


> Roger, have you listened to this yet, and do you recommend it? I have it on a list of possible purchases.


I don't yet have the Brahms, but if it helps I thoroughly enjoyed Ibragimova and Tiberghien in the Beethoven and Mozart violin sonatas, and their survey of Schubert's complete music for violin and piano is excellent. They're a great partnership.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I went to my library store after not being there for over a month and found tons of good stuff so here is what I got for $1 each:

Bach Mass in B Minor, Klemperer, Baker, Gedda, Prey, Crass, Giebel

Bach St Matthews Passion, Klemperer, Fisher-Dieskau, Schwarzkopf, Ludwig, Gedda

Elgar, Dream of Gerontius and Sea Pictures, Barbirolli, Baker

Messiah, Gabrieli Consort & Players, McCreesh

Prokofiev, Complete Concertos, Previn, Ashkenazy, Bell

Mendelssohn, Elijan, Shaw, Bonney, Quivar, Hadley, Hampson

Verdi Requiem, Solti, Sutherland, Pavarotti, Horne, Talvela


Others to resell:

Venetioan Vespers, McCreesh, Gabrieli Consort--SOLD $3.75

Rubinstein, The Chopin Collection, The Mazurkas--SOLD $3.75

Bernstein, Candide, conducted by Bernstein

Messiah, Davis, Battle, Quivar, Aler, Ramey

Bernstein, A Total Embrace: The Composer--SOLD $3.75

Copeland, The Essence of America: Tilson Thomas--SOLD $3.75


So based on selling four of these for $15, I am two dollars ahead and get to keep 9 sets free! I will see if my friend at work wants the Candide and Davis Messiah (I have that Messiah already), and will let her have them for a dollar each.


----------



## Itullian

On ebay, all major operas in an 18 disc clamshell box.
Gardiner
Couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Tero

Frank Zappa Orchestral Favorites 3 CD version arriving any day now.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## StrE3ss

Title: Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 1
Artist(s): Bruno Walter & The Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Recording Info: Transferred from a 15ips 2-track tape
Recorded by Columbia Records
Date of Recording: 1961
Venue: American Legion Hall, Hollywood, Calif.
DSD128


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> I want that Jochum set too, but it'll be a while before I can justify getting yet another big box set for a conductor I'm hardly familiar with.


It will be worth the wait. The Beethoven and Bruckner are justifiably praised, but the surprise hit for me was his Brahms.


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger.....


----------



## Blancrocher

Schnittke: Violin Concertos 2 & 3, Stille Nacht, Gratulationsrondo (Kremer / Eschenbach)


----------



## Joe B

Ordered last night:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

^I would like to hear both of those Brüggen cycles. He is good with Haydn. I have a feeling he may be good with Beethoven and especially Schubert too.

Let us know what you think of that Järvi Sibelius cycle. I always thought Järvi was a Finn until recently, but I reckon an Estonian should have a pretty good feel for the music too


----------



## Itullian

I have become a Gieseking fan llately.


----------



## Rogerx

DVD 1 Documentary "The Peaceful Revolution and German Reunification" (1999)

Documentary "Two Cities - One Maestro" (1992)

Documentary "Discovering Masterpieces" (2007)

120 mins | Deutsch - English| 4:3 NTSC | PCM Stereo

DVD 2 Kurt Masur conducts the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig (1993)

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig · Kurt Masur · Frank-Michael Erben violin

Modest Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition ∙ Felix Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 in A Major, Op. 90 "Italian"

71 mins | 16:9 NTSC | PCM Stereo

DVD 3 Mendelssohn Gala Concert from the Gewandhaus Leipzig (1997)

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig · Kurt Masur · Frank-Michael Erben violin

Felix Mendelssohn: "A Midsummer Night's Dream" (Overture and Wedding March) · Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in E minor, Op. 64 · Symphony No. 3 in A minor 'Scottish'

82 mins | DVD 4 Kurt Masur: A Life in Music - The Anniversary Gala from Leipzig (2007)

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig · Kurt Masur · Harald Schmidt host and soloist

Otto Nicolai: The Merry Wives of Windsor (Overture) · Stanislaw Moniuszko: Halka (Mazurka) · Johahnnes Brahms: Liebeslieder Walzer (No. 11 and 8) · Antonín Dvořák: Slavonic Dance in E minor, Op. 72, No. 2 · Pyotr. I. Tchaikovsky: Capriccio italien, Op. 45 · Leonard Bernstein: West Side Story (Mambo) · George Gershwin: Porgy and Bess (excerpts) · Paul Dukas: L'Apprenti sorcier · Georges Bizet: Carmen (Prélude) · Antônio Carlos Jobim: The Girl from Ipanema

90 mins | Deutsch - English| 16:9 NTSC | PCM Stereo, DD. 5.1, DTS 5.14:3 NTSC | PCM Stereo, DD. 5.1, DTS 5.1
DVD 5 Ode to Freedom - official concert of the fall of the Berlin Wall (1989)

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 ∙ Leonard Bernstein

June Anderson soprano ∙ Sarah Walker mezzo-soprano ∙ Klaus König tenor ∙ Jan-Hendrik Rootering bass ∙ The Bavarian Radio Chorus ∙ Members of the Rundfunkchor Berlin ∙ Dresden Philharmonic Children's Choir ∙ Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks | With Members of Staatskapelle Dresden ∙ Orchestra of the Kirov Theatre, Leningrad (now the Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre St. Petersburg) ∙ London Symphony Orchestra ∙ New York Philharmonic ∙ Orchestre de Paris

94 mins | Deutsch - English, French, Spanish | 4:3 NTSC | PCM Stereo, DD. 5.1, DTS 5.1

DVD 6 The Berlin Kroll Opera House - The middle of Germany (1990)

A film by Jörg Moser-Metius

59 mins | Deutsch - English | 16:9 NTSC | PCM Stereo


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

It's a day for Bruggen!

Haydn, Symphonies 90-92, Bruggen.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## rice




----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Kempe is set 54


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven set # 55


----------



## flamencosketches

^I must get that Klemperer Mahler set... 

... 55 Beethoven cycles is too much man... Even if I liked Beethoven that much, I'd have a hard time justifying further purchases after about 10 full cycles.


----------



## rice




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Janspe

Forgot to mention a few new items in my collection! My partner got me two for my birthday a few weeks ago:

Mitsuko Uchida's complete Schubert recordings (save for the _Müllerin_ she did with Bostridge for EMI):









Also, Isabelle Faust's Bartók violin sonata set, with the rhapsodies included as well:









These are recordings I've admired for a long time, so I'm very happy to finally have them in my collection! Being in a relationship is awesome...


----------



## haydnguy

Janspe said:


> Forgot to mention a few new items in my collection! My partner got me two for my birthday a few weeks ago:
> 
> Mitsuko Uchida's complete Schubert recordings (save for the _Müllerin_ she did with Bostridge for EMI):
> 
> View attachment 122936
> 
> 
> Also, Isabelle Faust's Bartók violin sonata set, with the rhapsodies included as well:
> 
> View attachment 122937
> 
> 
> These are recordings I've admired for a long time, so I'm very happy to finally have them in my collection! Being in a relationship is awesome...


Being in a relationship with someone that likes classical music is icing on the cake.:cheers:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

C.P.E. Bach


----------



## Granate

Ended up spending almost 50€ in a Second hand store in Madrid. I was looking mainly for Libretti, but I had forgotten that I already owned a Spanish Libretto for Die Zauberflöte :-( So no excuse for buying more CDs until two months I'm sure.

Verdi - La Traviata - Ghione, Lisbon 1958 (EMI ART Remaster)
Mozart - Die Zauberflöte - Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra 1964 (EMI ART Remaster)
Mozart - Don Giovanni - Böhm, Prague 1967 (DG Spanish Libretto Edition)
Beethoven - Complete String Quartets - Gewandhaus-Quartett (Membran)




































All in perfect condition. And my first String quartet purchase combines with my Konwitschny Beethoven Symphony cycle from the same place.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart, Complete Piano Sonatas (Perahia, Sony 2012)


----------



## Blancrocher

*edit* - I meant the concertos above.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Itullian

Johnnie Burgess said:


> C.P.E. Bach


Wow, that looks fantastic!


----------



## Bourdon

*Michael Rabin*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Itullian said:


> Wow, that looks fantastic!


So far I have enjoyed it.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## Mandryka

Mjbwxmwnnxsmxn ksa xsnx smack smhx ecmn


----------



## Judith

Help! I'm skint lol!
Seriously, went a bit mad again.

Ordered
Haydn
Symphonies 82-87
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Conducted by Sigiswald Kuijen

Saw this wonderful orchestra on the proms and was impressed. Loved the period instruments. 


Weinberg Symphonies nos 2 & 21
CBSO
Mirga Grazinyte-Tyla

Not familiar with this composer but again due to proms, they performed no 3 and was impressed. Went for this CD on recommendation from Twitter


----------



## starthrower

From JPC 4 Euros sale:

Pierre Jodlowski
Barbarismes für Elektronik-Ensemble

Johann Sebastian Bach
Kantate BWV 137 "Lobe den Herren"

Jose Maria Sanchez-Verdu
Alqibla für Orchester


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> From JPC 4 Euros sale:
> 
> Pierre Jodlowski
> Barbarismes für Elektronik-Ensemble
> 
> Johann Sebastian Bach
> Kantate BWV 137 "Lobe den Herren"
> 
> Jose Maria Sanchez-Verdu
> Alqibla für Orchester


I ordered from that sale too. Music by Feldman, Nono, and Messiaen all on the Kairos label. Excited to get it.


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> I ordered from that sale too. Music by Feldman, Nono, and Messiaen all on the Kairos label. Excited to get it.


Those Kairos recordings sound amazing. You got the Nono just in time. It's back up to 30 dollars now. The two non Bach's I ordered are also on Kairos.


----------



## Forsooth

-------- Image did not upload...will try again later


----------



## Rogerx

1.DVD Symphonien Nr. 3 & 9 (Karita Mattila, Violeta Urmana, Thomas Moser, Eike Wilm Schulte, Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado / 2002)
2.DVD Symphonie Nr. 5 inkl. Dokumentation (Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado / 2001)
3.DVD Missa solemnis op. 123 (Camilla Nylund, Birgit Remmert, Christian Elsner, Rene Pape, Chor der Staatsoper Dresden, Staatskapelle Dresden, Fabio Luisi / Konzertmitschnitt aus der Frauenkirche Dresden anlässlich des Wiederaufbaus 2005)
4.DVD Symphonie Nr. 6; Violinkonzert op. 61 (Isabelle Faust, Berliner Philharmoniker, Bernard Haitink / Festspiele Baden-Baden 2015)
5.DVD Fidelio (Jacquelyn Wagner, Norbert Ernst, Wojtek Gierlach, Opernchor St. Gallen, Sinfonieorchester St. Gallen, Otto Tausk / Mitschnitt aus dem Theater St. Gallen 2018)
6.DVD Klavierkonzerte Nr. 4 & 5 (Daniel Barenboim, Staatskapelle Dresden 2007)
7.DVD Streichquartette Nr. 4, 7, 14 (Juilliard String Quartet / 1975)
8. DVD Klaviersonaten Nr. 8 & 14 (Daniel Barenboim 1983 / 1984); Diabelli-Variationen op. 120 (Boris Berezovsky / Klavierfestival Ruhr 2006); Eroica-Variationen op. 35 (Friedrich Gulda / Beethovenfest Bonn 1970); Egmont-Ouvertüre (Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado / 2002); Romanzen Nr. 1 & 2 für Violine & Orchester / Kolja Blacher, Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado / 1996)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Chandos.net currently have 25% off download albums featuring the BBC Philharmonic, so I bought this set of the Enescu symphonies by Gennady Rhozhdestvensky:









I'm listening to the First Symphony right now. It's a lovely work, and is wonderfully performed here.


----------



## Forsooth

*Emma Kirkby sings Haydn Songs and Cantatas* (1 CD)
Marcia Hadjimarkos (fortepiano)
...because Emma Kirkby. And Haydn.

*Canciones españolas* (1 CD)
Sylvia Schwartz (soprano) & Malcolm Martineau (piano)
To my ear, Sylvia has a beautiful voice.

*Early Choral Music at Trinity College, Cambridge* (6 CDs)
Trinity College, Cambridge, His Majestys Sagbutts & Cornetts, Richard Marlow
(Music of Lasso, Victoria, Sweelinck, Monteverdi, Praetorius, Schutz)

*Lili Kraus plays Mozart Piano Concertos* (12 CDs)
Vienna Festival Orchestra, Stephen Simon
Listened to this on Qobuz before purchasing.

*JS Bach: Die Luther Kantaten* (4 CDs)
Musicus Köln & Das Neue Orcheste, Christoph Spering
"Half a millennium ago, on October 31, 1517, Martin Luther launched this movement [Protestant Reformation] by posting his 95 theses on the door of Wittenberg's Castle Church. Two centuries later, inspired by Luther's words, & fully in the spirit of the reformer's aim of spreading his theories via hymns, Johann Sebastian Bach composed what is probably the most significant body of cantatas based on Luther's texts."

*Harnoncourt: The Complete Sony Recordings*
Nikolaus Harnoncourt
(61 CDs + 3 DVD Videos + CD-Rom)
"The Complete Sony Recordings brings together for the first time Harnoncourt's complete recordings from 2002-2015 with his Concentus Musicus Wien, the Wiener Philharmonike, the Chamber Orchestra of Europe and the Symphonieorchester des Bayrischen Rundfunks."

Note: the Harnoncourt box measures 12 x 12 x 3.5 inches. When I first saw it, I thought I had ordered vinyl by mistake. 

:angel: Shoutout to *Presto*. Their packaging was superb -- everything was fully protected from any sort of forseeable mishap.


----------



## rice

Two legendary Bruckner sets:angel:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

HIP Haydn.


----------



## senza sordino

At a second hand shop in California

Bruckner Symphony no 4, Muti with Berlin 









Bernstein conducts Dukas, Saint Saens, Chabrier and Offenbach 









And at Barnes and Noble, August 2019 BBC magazine 









Which includes Ravel Scheherazade, Debussy Nocturnes, and Boulanger Faust and Helene


----------



## starthrower

Giving this one a try on Josquin13's recommendation. A used CD I found for a few bucks.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Itullian




----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger.....

This title will be released on October 11, 2019


----------



## starthrower

3 CD set









Picked up used copies of vols 1,3 & 7 for 3 dollars each!


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger....

A Karajan spree at good prices.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Blancrocher

Gielen conducts Lutoslawski, Strauss, and Berg (2 disks).

I bought it for the Lut double concerto, but I'm enjoying the whole program.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## Granate

I pulled the trigger once more, but not to focus on Dvorak or that Mahler 10 I'm looking to own on CD. Rather than I saw a big DG Originals sale in Amazon France with two opera recordings I admire and which editions were going OOP soon (they offer a libretto too).

There wasn't free delivery to Spain but each product was going to cost 8.50€. I got my first Mahler 9 on a Single CD and with a performance that enraptured me yesterday (it was like my third listen to that recording) plus what I consider the most impactful rendering of Sibelius No.4 on disc, pure audiophile bliss in darkness and angst. At least, one of the first to count with outstanding SQ and an accurate recording venue.


































Offer is still ongoing in Amazon France. Many of the Originals editions are on sale for 7€ plus delivery. 10€ if it counts with 3 CDs as Kleiber's _Tristan und Isolde._

In case Image links break:
Verdi: _Rigoletto_ (Giulini WPO) & _Macbeth_ (Abbado Scala) DG Originals (1990-2000s remastered editions)
Mahler: Symphony No.9 (Bernstein BPO 1979) DG Originals (1990-2000s remastered editions)
Sibelius: Symphonies No.4 & No.5 (Inkinen NZ) Naxos 2009


----------



## Judith

Was in a book and music shop in Ilkley N Yorkshire yesterday and bought 

Stravinsky
The Firebird
By RLPO and Vasily Petrenko

Also has 
Rimsky-Korsakov
The Golden Cockerel


----------



## rcstaats

As you are purchasing ... please consider supporting one of your own.

Our new album, "A Time to Go," comes out officially on Sept 30, but is available for pre-order on some of your favorite sites.

Please check it out:

https://www.zhalindor.com/ATtG/


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## Itullian

3.00 USD each, very good condition










8.00,very good condition


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


>


Wow that series is pricey. I wonder if they'll bring out a boxed set at some point?


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> Wow that series is pricey. I wonder if they'll bring out a boxed set at some point?


The last question I can't answer, for the first, use http://www.bookbutler.com/music/
type
Muller Schott Beethoven, you be surprised.


----------



## KenOC

haydnguy said:


> Wow that series is pricey. I wonder if they'll bring out a boxed set at some point?


You can get both CDs (the whole enchilada) for $16.87, used, including shipping. Not that bad, I think.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Granate

Three new operas with libretti, again from the DG Originals (this time Decca) sale in Amazon France. Like the five operas I have purchased now had released the expensive blu-ray book with cds. If any of you own these Blu-ray editions, may I ask you how do you fit them in your shelves? I find more comfortable to purchase the Originals recordings with Standard jewel-case, libretto inside and excellent remastering quality produced at a time record companies were not seeing the catastrophe CD retail was going to face in the first decades of the 21st century. I guess they are clearing stock so I don't want to miss these three from the Wiener Philharmoniker. Even if none of them are my first choices, I appreciate the Solti Elektra and listening to Nilsson this afternoon was the spark.


























And you know how much? It's 25,41€ altogether, delivery included, which will arrive in less than a week! Isn't it a no-brainer? It's like pay for two get three.


----------



## Rogerx

Granate said:


> Three new operas with libretti, again from the DG Originals (this time Decca) sale in Amazon France. Like the five operas I have purchased now had released the expensive blu-ray book with cds. If any of you own these Blu-ray editions, may I ask you how do you fit them in your shelves? I find more comfortable to purchase the Originals recordings with Standard jewel-case, libretto inside and excellent remastering quality produced at a time record companies were not seeing the catastrophe CD retail was going to face in the first decades of the 21st century. I guess they are clearing stock so I don't want to miss these three from the Wiener Philharmoniker. Even if none of them are my first choices, I appreciate the Solti Elektra and listening to Nilsson this afternoon was the spark.
> 
> And you know how much? It's 25,41€ altogether, delivery included, which will arrive in less than a week! Isn't it a no-brainer? It's like pay for two get three.


If I may ask....how do you find them on the Amazon site all together I mean. I search on DG Originals,I do see one or two for a bargain.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Rogerx said:


> If I may ask....how do you find them on the Amazon site all together I mean. I search on DG Originals,I do see one or two for a bargain.


You can scroll through the originals series on the DG site and then look for hits on Amazon.fr. I found Traviata and Tristan with Kleiber for €7 and €11 resp. Late Schubert sonatas with Pollini for €6. Great value (not for me, so far, as I have them all).


----------



## Blancrocher

Scriabin, Complete Preludes (Alexeev)


----------



## flamencosketches

Blancrocher said:


> Scriabin, Complete Preludes (Alexeev)


I was looking at this yesterday. Sounds great, but as I'm also considering the bigger Maria Lettberg Scriabin set, I'm not sure which to go for.


----------



## NLAdriaan

flamencosketches said:


> I was looking at this yesterday. Sounds great, but as I'm also considering the bigger Maria Lettberg Scriabin set, I'm not sure which to go for.


Lettberg, no doubt.


----------



## flamencosketches

NLAdriaan said:


> Lettberg, no doubt.


That was my original suspicion, but I've been told that Alexeev is a far superior pianist (at least with Scriabin), plus my gut instinct is to always go with the Russians. Lettberg is pretty much the only non-Russian Scriabin pianist that I like.


----------



## Rogerx

Blancrocher said:


> Scriabin, Complete Preludes (Alexeev)





flamencosketches said:


> I was looking at this yesterday. Sounds great, but as I'm also considering the bigger Maria Lettberg Scriabin set, I'm not sure which to go for.


There is noting wrong with this set



> Dmitri Alexeev's Scriabin cycle goes from strength to strength. I was impressed by his set of Études and now I have been completely blown away by this new set of the preludes. Alexeev seems the complete Scriabin pianist: he not only has the superb technique which is a necessity in these often very demanding pieces, he also knows how to shape them, how to clarify the complex textures with subtle voicing of the complex harmonies. His pedalling is fastidious, and he resists the temptation to drown the pieces in a wash of sound.





> In this third instalment in his survey of Scriabin's complete piano works, Alexeev's temperamental affinity once again comes paired with sovereign command of colours and intonations (in the Russian sense of musical eloquence). Giving the music its due quota of caprice and volatility, he never deviates into aggression or superficiality, conveying instead an overall impression of humane dignity and a powerful sense of journey.


----------



## flamencosketches

^Who are you quoting?


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> ^Who are you quoting?


From the Presto website.
Gramophone and Music web


----------



## WildThing




----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger.....


----------



## Granate

Rogerx said:


> If I may ask....how do you find them on the Amazon site all together I mean. I search on DG Originals,I do see one or two for a bargain.





NLAdriaan said:


> You can scroll through the originals series on the DG site and then look for hits on Amazon.fr.


Yeah, that is the way. I had to seach through discogs and other sites to get the list of Originals series both for Decca and DG. Then search the title and conductor in Amazon France. Next three CD's I'd like to get wouldn't be so many: *Pinnock's Vivaldi's Seasons* and *Handel's Messiah,* plus *Solti's Verdi Requiem.* Some of the Karajan Strauss CDs are also available for the same price. But I'm sure people who still don't own the operas or like the performances, should purchase these recordings.

However, should I really buy performances I don't like even if they offer libretti? I already have a libretto and CD for _Nabucco_ with Sinopoli, so I think the Gardelli recording isn't so attractive even though I prefer that performance and I still don't know if I really like this opera. Then Giulini's _Il Trovatore_ from Santa Cecilia. Not too sure but it has a libretto for the opera. And also, a not-referential _Tristan und Isolde_ from Carlos Kleiber. I should be certainly paying up to 10€ only for a libretto, since I already own two recordings I love.



NLAdriaan said:


> I found Traviata and Tristan with Kleiber for €7 and €11 resp. Late Schubert sonatas with Pollini for €6. Great value (not for me, so far, as I have them all).


Exactly. Any Western European who is on their way of building their CD collection should not look out this sale. I don't know which of these releases you consider desert-island, but so far I've bought a lot.


----------



## flamencosketches

Successful record store trip today. I got these CDs all cheap:





































The latter two I have been looking for, especially the Karajan Brahms Requiem, which I've heard great things about. As for Berwald, I've heard and enjoyed Kamu's Singulière but was considering more so the Järvi recordings, but I'm happy to have this Kamu CD now either way. The Norrington Beethoven 9th I was recently warned against by a member here, but my interest has been piqued :lol: What worries me, though, is that the finale is broken up into six different tracks, each with several tempo markings. This makes me think that Norrington is going to fluctuate the tempi like crazy in an earnest attempt to adhere strictly to Beethoven's metronome markings, which could end very poorly. We'll see!

The Entremont/Ormandy/Philadelphia Liszt is just excellent, I'm listening now! It was a random purchase, I picked it up and it looked good. Now, I really want to hear more from Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra, I'm becoming slightly obsessed with the "Philadelphia sound" (I should probably hear more Stokowski, too). I recently got the Ormandy/Philadelphia Beethoven Missa Solemnis, which I'm excited to hear. I want to get also the Bernstein/RCO, which I sampled and really enjoyed.


----------



## flamencosketches

Oh yeah, and these all came in the mail today too:





































I'll have a lot of good listening to do over the weekend...


----------



## calvinpv

I've been wanting to hear _Black Box Music_ for some time


----------



## Rogerx

Granate said:


> Yeah, that is the way. I had to seach through discogs and other sites to get the list of Originals series both for Decca and DG. Then search the title and conductor in Amazon France. Next three CD's I'd like to get wouldn't be so many: *Pinnock's Vivaldi's Seasons* and *Handel's Messiah,* plus *Solti's Verdi Requiem.* Some of the Karajan Strauss CDs are also available for the same price. But I'm sure people who still don't own the operas or like the performances, should purchase these recordings.
> 
> However, should I really buy performances I don't like even if they offer libretti? I already have a libretto and CD for _Nabucco_ with Sinopoli, so I think the Gardelli recording isn't so attractive even though I prefer that performance and I still don't know if I really like this opera. Then Giulini's _Il Trovatore_ from Santa Cecilia. Not too sure but it has a libretto for the opera. And also, a not-referential _Tristan und Isolde_ from Carlos Kleiber. I should be certainly paying up to 10€ only for a libretto, since I already own two recordings I love.
> 
> Exactly. Any Western European who is on their way of building their CD collection should not look out this sale. I don't know which of these releases you consider desert-island, but so far I've bought a lot.


Thank you, I did buy some , always good having a presents for starters or those I can do a pleasure with.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower

Used copy


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


>


I really want this for that sonata for harpsichord, oboe, cello, and flute, what a great piece! This is on Nonesuch, I take it? What do you think?


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> I really want this for that sonata for harpsichord, oboe, cello, and flute, what a great piece! This is on Nonesuch, I take it? What do you think?


I love it! I listened to the whole CD this morning. I found a mint used copy for 5 bucks. That store had at least 6 Carter CDs.


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> Successful record store trip today. I got these CDs all cheap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latter two I have been looking for, especially the Karajan Brahms Requiem, which I've heard great things about. As for Berwald, I've heard and enjoyed Kamu's Singulière but was considering more so the Järvi recordings, but I'm happy to have this Kamu CD now either way. The Norrington Beethoven 9th I was recently warned against by a member here, but my interest has been piqued :lol: What worries me, though, is that the finale is broken up into six different tracks, each with several tempo markings. This makes me think that Norrington is going to fluctuate the tempi like crazy in an earnest attempt to adhere strictly to Beethoven's metronome markings, which could end very poorly. We'll see!
> 
> The Entremont/Ormandy/Philadelphia Liszt is just excellent, I'm listening now! It was a random purchase, I picked it up and it looked good. Now, I really want to hear more from Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra, I'm becoming slightly obsessed with the "Philadelphia sound" (I should probably hear more Stokowski, too). I recently got the Ormandy/Philadelphia Beethoven Missa Solemnis, which I'm excited to hear. I want to get also the Bernstein/RCO, which I sampled and really enjoyed.


If you must choose between the Berwald symphonies I would get #2. The Jarvi recordings are excellent of course.


----------



## flamencosketches

^If I like this Naxos disc and decide I want the full cycle, then Järvi it is.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> ^If I like this Naxos disc and decide I want the full cycle, then Järvi it is.


I told you so, not so long ago.


----------



## Rogerx

For €7.50, no brainier.


----------



## samm

I haven't got any photos to attach and that's a shame because I picked up the cleanest 10" vinyls I've ever come across. Someone must have kept these in a vacuum chamber they're so clean! Inside and outer sleeves.

DG disc of harp works: Handel - Concerto for harp & orchestra; Debussy - Dance for harp & string orchestra.

Philips 'Musik für Sie'. Flute works: Telemann - Suite for flute & string quartet; Mozart - Andante for flute & orchestra.

The DG has a terrible plastic bag inner sleeve. Need to find a paper one.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Judith

Browsing through a CD Store, bought a lovely Mahlers Symphony no 5 by Daniel Harding and Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra. A real gem


----------



## RockyIII

Itullian said:


>


Thanks for posting this! After listening to a few samples, I just ordered it.

Rocky


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Blancrocher

Salonen, Wing on Wing

Culled this one years ago, but I enjoyed it more than I remembered when I revisited it on Spotify recently--bought a replacement.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


>


Any good? I'm a fan of his Mahler 5th with this orchestra.


----------



## Itullian

flamencosketches said:


> Any good? I'm a fan of his Mahler 5th with this orchestra.


Haven't received it yet, but there is a clip in my Brahms and Schumann thread.


----------



## Merl

flamencosketches said:


> Any good? I'm a fan of his Mahler 5th with this orchestra.


It's a damn fine cycle, FMCS.


----------



## flamencosketches

Merl said:


> It's a damn fine cycle, FMCS.


Awesome, I will be checking it out. I like what little I've heard of the conductor and orchestra (it's the same band who, under an earlier incarnation, recorded Bruckner with Wand and Mahler with Bertini, no?) and, as may be obvious, I have a recent infatuation with Brahms and his symphonies especially.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## haydnguy

Judith said:


> Browsing through a CD Store, bought a lovely Mahlers Symphony no 5 by Daniel Harding and Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra. A real gem


Nice find and it's nice you still have CD stores where you are.


----------



## Judith

Just ordered Haydn String Quartets Opus 54 1-3. by the wonderful Endellion String Quartet. Do like this SQ and looking forward to receiving this recording


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti - Lucas Debargue
4 CD box


----------



## Blancrocher

Marc-Antoine Charpentier - Te Deum, Missa "Assumpta es Maria," Litanies de la Vierge (Christie/Les Arts Florissants)


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> I told you so, not so long ago.


I don't know if you have the boxed set (Jarvi) but I just realized that the symphonies are listed in the wrong order on the back of the jewel case. They ARE correct on the booklet inside. Fortunately, #2 is in the correct position on the jewel case.


----------



## MusicSybarite

haydnguy said:


> Just pulled the trigger.....


When do you don't pull the trigger?


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> I don't know if you have the boxed set (Jarvi) but I just realized that the symphonies are listed in the wrong order on the back of the jewel case. They ARE correct on the booklet inside. Fortunately, #2 is in the correct position on the jewel case.


If I am not wrong it's still wrong in the DG double set.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

€ 19.00 shipped


----------



## haydnguy

just pulled the trigger....


----------



## Blancrocher

Penderecki: Music for Cellos and Orchestra (Wit/Naxos)


----------



## StrE3ss

glass - dreaming awake (2016)
glass
bruce levingston


----------



## Rmathuln

*Pre Ordered at ImportCds.com today*


----------



## Rmathuln

*
Pre Ordered at ImportCds.com today*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Pre Ordered at ImportCds.com today*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Pre Ordered at ImportCds.com today*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Pre Ordered at ImportCds.com today*


----------



## Blancrocher

Messiaen, Vingt Regards (Aimard)

Replaced an old disk. Thinking of also getting Aimard's recent Catalogue of Birds, but I'm uncertain after sampling.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

Ordered tonight from prestomusic.com:


----------



## Joe B

Along with these:


----------



## starthrower

Used CD


----------



## Rogerx

Rmathuln said:


> Pre Ordered at ImportCds.com today


Good site, do they have good service?


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

I got both for 50NIS, quite a deal!


----------



## millionrainbows

Right now, I'm trying to complete two Shostakovich String Quartet sets, the Borodin on EMI, and the St. Petersburg on Hyperion. I should have it completed soon.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Blancrocher

Messiaen, Catalogue of Birds (Ugorsky)


----------



## flamencosketches

Blancrocher said:


> Messiaen, Catalogue of Birds (Ugorsky)


Nice, I bought this last month. Still have yet to listen to it all though.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Blancrocher

Schnittke, Piano Sonatas (Tchetuev)


----------



## Blancrocher

flamencosketches said:


> Nice, I bought this last month. Still have yet to listen to it all though.


I used to own the work in a different recording, but it never became hardwired and eventually gathered dust. I'm now enjoying repetitive listening.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## millionrainbows

An impulse buy; saw it on the way to the register, and thought "SACD? Why not!"


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07WQ1NZ7M/

Only $28.93 USD!!! 

*


----------



## StrE3ss

Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
The Complete Chamber Music


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rmathuln said:


> [Pierre Monteux: Complete Decca Recordings ]
> Only $28.93 USD!!!
> 
> Can't find a listing of contents anywhere. Prestomusic.com says,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • Assembled together, for the first time, Pierre Monteux's complete recordings for Decca,Philips, Westminster and Decca/RCA.
> 
> • Including bonus disc of rehearsal material never before released, from producer Christopher Raeburn's archives (courtesy of the British Library) - including
> 
> Daphnis et Chloé and Beethoven Symphonies Nos. 3& 9.
> 
> • Includes the first international CD release of a Ravel disc conducted by Claude Monteux - Pierre's son.
> 
> 
> 
> If it includes the complete Beethoven symphony cycle it is an even greater deal!
Click to expand...


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Kobus said:


> Rmathuln said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Pierre Monteux: Complete Decca Recordings ]
> Only $28.93 USD!!!
> 
> Can't find a listing of contents anywhere. Prestomusic.com says,
> 
> If it includes the complete Beethoven symphony cycle it is an even greater deal!
> 
> 
> 
> If you want it, *buy it like now*, that price, it's a mistake, elsewhere it's much more expensive .
Click to expand...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> Fritz Kobus said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want it, *buy it like now*, that price, it's a mistake, elsewhere it's much more expensive .
> 
> 
> 
> Went through this before on a mispriced Handel complete set and ended up with a cancellation. I suspect being that it is the German Amazon site, here in the U.S.A. we'll be more than likely cancelled. I have Monteux' nine LvB symphonies anyway. Not sure that the German site would ship to me anyway. The foreign sites are variable on that depending on if the seller will ship overseas.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Kobus said:


> Rogerx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went through this before on a mispriced Handel complete set and ended up with a cancellation. I suspect being that it is the German Amazon site, here in the U.S.A. we'll be more than likely cancelled. I have Monteux' nine LvB symphonies anyway. Not sure that the German site would ship to me anyway. The foreign sites are variable on that depending on if the seller will ship overseas.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I did buy it, will see what happens. I let you know.
Click to expand...


----------



## haydnguy

Fritz Kobus said:


> Rogerx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went through this before on a mispriced Handel complete set and ended up with a cancellation. I suspect being that it is the German Amazon site, here in the U.S.A. we'll be more than likely cancelled. I have Monteux' nine LvB symphonies anyway. Not sure that the German site would ship to me anyway. The foreign sites are variable on that depending on if the seller will ship overseas.
> 
> 
> 
> I would complain if they cancelled over their own mistake. My thinking is that they would honor it. (Especially if they see that you are a very good customer.)
Click to expand...


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> Fritz Kobus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would complain if they cancelled over their own mistake. My thinking is that they would honor it. (Especially if they see that you are a very good customer.)
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking the same, however they can proof that it is a mistake, on all other Amazon sites: the price is right, give or take a few $ or € so lets see what happens .
Click to expand...


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Rmathuln said:


>


I recall a review of a Paillard CD - I think it was Handel's Water Music - where the reviewer remarked on his four-square conducting, making the memorable pun that the recording was a case of "Paillard squared".


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Blancrocher said:


> Thinking of also getting Aimard's recent Catalogue of Birds, but I'm uncertain after sampling.


Go for it. The set comes with excellent notes and Aimard's illuminating introductory videos on the bonus DVD; it's worth getting for those alone, but I also enjoyed Aimard's performances very much. Perhaps it doesn't quite supplant the sets by Håkon Austbø or Anatol Ugorski, but Aimard's is a superb reading in its own right.


----------



## Itullian

Thought I'd check out Feltsman's Bach.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

A few impulsive purchases recently:




























God knows I don't need any more Mahler, but these all sounded so great i couldn't resist.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Duncan

*Wilhelm Furtwängler - Complete DG & Decca Recordings*









*Wilhelm Furtwängler: The Radio Recordings 1939-1945*

*New digital transfers & remastering - 22 SACD - 180p book
Berliner Philharmoniker, Wilhelm Furtwängler*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

It has been quite a while since I made any Classical purchases.

*Kurt Weill - Symphonies et al.:* I found these by accident whilst streaming a playlist. Prior to this, I only knew of Weill via the songs performed by Ute Lemper. I couldn't decide which recording so in the end I chose both as each had differing accompanying pieces.

The works struck me whilst listening driving to work in the early hours of the morning and I look forward to listening to these further.

*Jean-Philippe Rameau - Harpsichord Works & "Une Symphonie Imaginaire": * Rameau is a recent discovery also by accident. I looked into the composer as a result of a thread on this forum (I think), initially for the keyboard works.

I investigated the keyboard works on streaming and found this set on Brilliant Classics. With the Harpsichord, I have found the sound of the instrument being played is a key factor - and this one sounds great to me, as does Pieter-Jan Belder and his associates. Where I prefer JS Bach on Piano however, I find I prefer Rameau on the Harpsichord. I can't quite put my finger on why though.

Regarding "Une Symphonie...", I wanted to hear some of Rameau orchestrally and again, after streaming this I chose to order a copy. The concept sounds odd on paper but sounds good on record.

























​


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I just received a pretty expensive audio interface, a Universal Audio twin mkII QUAD. Now I'll really get some good recordings! I want to practice first and look at some videos of famous producers talking about equipment and get a grip on the many plugins I have in Cubase. Well in the videos they show how to do many things, BUT they have any mic they want to demonstrate...I have my pretty new Røde NT4 stereo mic and an old Shure SM94. I decided to check out what famous classical producers do and found the most hightech gear ever, that you can rent from Soundmirror for recording sessions. Boy, I don't want to end up like some folks I know...Buying and selling equipment forever...


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Art Rock

In the past, I often bought CD's on (short or long) holidays. During our recent one week break to Dijon in France, I did once more. This organ CD, recorded on the Dijon cathedral organ, was for sale in the cathedral. And a new composer is always of interest.


----------



## haydnguy

just pulled the trigger....


----------



## flamencosketches

Just arrived today:


----------



## Ras

*Ton Koopman*

*Ton Koopman's Archiv Bach recordings in a box with 9 cds. * 17 Euros. 
Some of these recordings have never been released on cd before.
3 cds with organ works..
2 cds with harpsichord concertos
Violin sonatas (Monica Huggett on violin)
Flute works (Hunteler)
Motets.
CD no. 8 - hey, I don't even know what that is, but my motto is: Unheard Bach is good Bach! 















*Also ordered Koopman's Erato Bach recordings of the B minor mass and the two Passions. * 15 Euros


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: Flute Quartets (Pahud); Flute Concertos (Galway/Marriner)


----------



## Blancrocher

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Go for it. The set comes with excellent notes and Aimard's illuminating introductory videos on the bonus DVD; it's worth getting for those alone, but I also enjoyed Aimard's performances very much. Perhaps it doesn't quite supplant the sets by Håkon Austbø or Anatol Ugorski, but Aimard's is a superb reading in its own right.


I probably will. I haven't heard Austbø yet and want it. For that matter, I used to have Peter Hill, culled it, and now want it back. I'm getting addicted to the Birds--moreso, maybe, than to the Vingt Regards, which surprises me.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Håkon Austbø is my God.


----------



## Merl

Yeah, I know it's dull, bland and not a very good cycle at all. Yeah, I've given it some slagging on these boards but a complete LVB cycle for £2 (yes £2) at our local charity shop is hard to resist for a completist like me. Mrs Merl rolled her eyes, as usual. The cases are in a bad way but the discs and booklets are pristine and I have tons of spare, new cases to house them.


----------



## Eramire156

*Delivered this morning*









*Carl Nielsen: Selected Letters and Diaries *

Should keep me busy for awhile at some 800 pages, they had a single copy in stock I got it for less than thirty dollars now back up to eighty.


----------



## Blancrocher

Boulez: Notations; Structures for 2 Pianos, book 2; ...explosante...fixe (Boulez/Ensemble Intercontemporain)

Webern: Complete Works (Boulez's first set)


----------



## Blancrocher

Eramire156 said:


> View attachment 124820
> 
> 
> *Carl Nielsen: Selected Letters and Diaries *
> 
> Should keep me busy for awhile at some 800 pages, they had a single copy in stock I got it for less than thirty dollars now back up to eighty.


Maybe you could post some interesting tidbits in his Guestbook if you come across any.


----------



## calvinpv

Raphaël Cendo: Charge; Furia; Décombres; In Vivo; Tract
Bernhard Lang: Differenz/Wiederholung 2
Wolfgang Mitterer: Crush #1-5
Isabel Mundry: Non-Places
Stefan Prins: Generation Kill; Mirror Box Extensions; Piano Hero #1-4; Third Space; Not I; Infiltrationen 3.0

























I'm especially looking forward to this one:


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


>


Great artwork. I'm not familiar with the pianist, do tell how it is.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> Great artwork. I'm not familiar with the pianist, do tell how it is.


I heard_ some_ pieces from this disc on the radio just before going to sleep, it was wonderful .It will turn up one of these days in C.L thread.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## haydnguy

just pulled the trigger....

2019


----------



## joen_cph

calvinpv said:


> Raphaël Cendo: Charge; Furia; Décombres; In Vivo; Tract
> Bernhard Lang: Differenz/Wiederholung 2
> Wolfgang Mitterer: Crush #1-5
> Isabel Mundry: Non-Places
> Stefan Prins: Generation Kill; Mirror Box Extensions; Piano Hero #1-4; Third Space; Not I; Infiltrationen 3.0
> 
> View attachment 124905
> 
> 
> View attachment 124903
> 
> 
> View attachment 124904
> 
> 
> I'm especially looking forward to this one:
> View attachment 124902


Wonderfully esoteric ...


----------



## Blancrocher

Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy, Piano Concerto, Prometheus (Ashkenazy/Maazel)

"Kremer plays Schnittke": Concerto Grosso No. 1, Quasi una sonata, Moz-art a la Haydn, A Paganini


----------



## SixFootScowl

Double disk set for $1 at my library today:









Also found this double disk set that I had purchased at same library some months ago and stuck in a pile with a bunch of other CDs that I have not gotten to yet:


----------



## flamencosketches

Used CD/bookstore finds:





































... and a few more including the famous Bruno Walter/Kathleen Ferrier Das Lied von der Erde (for $0.99!), Vladimir Ashkenazy conducting Sibelius' 2nd, Brahms string quintets with the Juilliard SQ, and James MacMillan's Seven Last Words on Hyperion. I spent in total about $13.


----------



## calvinpv

So the other day there was a big used book sale where I live. At the sale, there's always a shelf of classical CDs. Mostly made up of the big names like Bach, Mozart, Chopin, etc., but there's usually some hidden gems. This is what I picked up this time:

Part 1:

































I've heard the names Stanford and Ippolitov-Ivanov, but I've never heard their music. Is it any good?


----------



## calvinpv

Part 2:

































I already own Boulez's Bartók on Deutsche Grammophone, which is excellent. How do his Sony recordings compare?


----------



## calvinpv

Part 3:


----------



## calvinpv

Part 4 (final):

I also found two urtext scores of some Bach:


----------



## Blancrocher

Wagner, Tristan and Isolde (Bohm, Bayreuther Festspiele 1966)

Strauss, 4 Last Songs and 12 Orchestral Lieder (Schwarzkopf/Szell)


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Fritz Kobus said:


> Rmathuln said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Pierre Monteux: Complete Decca Recordings ]
> Only $28.93 USD!!!
> 
> Can't find a listing of contents anywhere. Prestomusic.com says,
> 
> If it includes the complete Beethoven symphony cycle it is an even greater deal!
> 
> 
> 
> The listing for this Monteux set on Presto Classical does say that it includes the Beethoven symphonies 1-9 with the LSO and VPO, as well as Symphony 3 with the Concertgebouworkest (?) (although the Presto page is inconsistent in stating elsewhere that it includes Beethoven symphonies nos 3&9, perhaps just some sloppy editing. For some reason it is not listed at all on Decca's own website, but perhaps it will be once it's released on the 18th.
Click to expand...


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

This 5CD Melodiya set of Shostakovich playing his own music is Norman Lebrecht's "Album of the Week", and I can see why. So far I've listened to the Piano Concertos, the first book of Preludes & Fugues, and a stunning four-hand piano arrangement of the 10th Symphony played by Shostakovich and Mieczysław Weinberg, no less.


----------



## flamencosketches

At $4.21 brand new with free shipping, I'm afraid Amazon left me with no choice here.


----------



## KenOC

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> This 5CD Melodiya set of Shostakovich playing his own music is Norman Lebrecht's "Album of the Week", and I can see why. So far I've listened to the Piano Concertos, the first book of Preludes & Fugues, and a stunning four-hand piano arrangement of the 10th Symphony played by Shostakovich and Mieczysław Weinberg, no less.
> 
> View attachment 125268


That Shostakovich/Weinberg (usually spelled _Vainberg _in those days) performance of the 10th Symphony is still available in its ancient incarnation on the Russia Revelation label. It is very interesting to hear it played that way. I've read that it was Shostakovich's practice to arrange major orchestral works for piano four-hand so he could preview them to the Composers' Union, an important step for several reasons, not the least being the political cloud still hovering over his head in 1953. Stalin was dead but maybe not yet totally cold in the ground.

It's looking to me like almost all of the material on the "new" Melodiya box is taken from those old Russia Revelation discs. Search Amazon CDs for "Shostakovich Plays Shostakovich."


----------



## MusicSybarite

calvinpv said:


> So the other day there was a big used book sale where I live. At the sale, there's always a shelf of classical CDs. Mostly made up of the big names like Bach, Mozart, Chopin, etc., but there's usually some hidden gems. This is what I picked up this time:
> 
> Part 1:
> 
> View attachment 125185
> 
> 
> View attachment 125186
> 
> 
> View attachment 125187
> 
> 
> View attachment 125188
> 
> 
> I've heard the names Stanford and Ippolitov-Ivanov, but I've never heard their music. Is it any good?


Yes, their music is so pleasant, not groundbreaking, but they do possess charm and surely will give you enjoyment.


----------



## Itullian

Very excited.
Good price at Presto.


----------



## flamencosketches

^This makes the third entry in my collection of Antoni Wit's excellent traversal of Lutoslawski's orchestral music for Naxos. I already have arguably definitive recordings of the third symphony and the excellent vocal rhapsody Les Espaces du Sommeil, both with the Berlin Philharmonic conducted by the composer for Philips. But Wit is so intuitive and often revelatory with this music, that I just have to hear his recordings. The inclusion of the piano/orchestra version of the Paganini Variations is a plus, of course; in fact, it's the reason I bought the CD in the first place. I am also enjoying the _Paroles tissées_ song cycle for tenor and orchestra quite a lot. It's actually much better than I expected; on first listen, it may even be his best song cycle. My obsession with the music of Witold Lutoslawski expands and continues...










^Listened to the Wanderer-Fantasy as soon as I opened the CD. Brilliant performance from a pianist I'm quite obsessed with lately.









Been meaning to get some Mahler piano/voice recordings in my library for some time, and Ms. Norman's "Ich bin der Welt" here is just heart-stopping. Rest in peace.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## haydnguy

I just couldn't resist the price. the Flutissimo is not that good because the pieces that she plays does not challenge her abilities.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

KenOC said:


> It's looking to me like almost all of the material on the "new" Melodiya box is taken from those old Russia Revelation discs


I think you're right, Ken. It's just handy to have them in one set at a good price.


----------



## joen_cph

flamencosketches said:


> At $4.21 brand new with free shipping, I'm afraid Amazon left me with no choice here.


My favourite as regards the piano concerto ...


----------



## Guest

Phil in Magnolia said:


> Fritz Kobus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The listing for this Monteux set on Presto Classical does say that it includes the Beethoven symphonies 1-9 with the LSO and VPO, as well as Symphony 3 with the Concertgebouworkest (?) (although the Presto page is inconsistent in stating elsewhere that it includes Beethoven symphonies nos 3&9, perhaps just some sloppy editing. For some reason it is not listed at all on Decca's own website, but perhaps it will be once it's released on the 18th.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no editing mistake. The presto listing states that symphonies 1-9 are included (which are Decca recordings of 1-8 and a Westminster recording of 9). For 1-8 it couldn't be otherwise for "complete Decca recordings." For 9 they evidently consider Westminster to be under the "Decca" umbrella, since they acquired that catalog some time ago. The set also includes rehearsal sequences of 3 and 9.
> 
> It is a great set. I have most of it in a previous box set and individual releases. FWIW, I think the Beethoven is the least interesting part of it. It contains recordings with the Paris Conservatorie Orchestra from the 50's, including Petrushka and Rite of Spring which are absolutely unique.
> 
> The anomalously low price is gone however. Good luck to those of you who snatched it when the offer is available. Maybe Amazon will be generous and honor the deal, which was likely an error.
Click to expand...


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## Malx

I have pre-ordered this box which is due out in mid November which combines Paul Lewis's Beethoven Sonata cycle with his concerto cycle at a very reasonable price.


----------



## starthrower

I don't really like buying 30 year old CDs but this one supposedly sounds better than the remastered set. And it only cost a few dollars.


----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> I don't really like buying 30 year old CDs but this one supposedly sounds better than the remastered set. And it only cost a few dollars.


I've had this set for 20 years + and it sounds fine, I haven't heard the remastered recording that some dislike, largely down to the fact that I'm happy with this one. I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## geralmar

1957, L.P.

Thrift store purchase.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Newly-released: Handel's _Samson_ by John Butt and the Dunedin Consort, which looks set to become my favourite recording of this work.









There are two versions to purchase as downloads from the Linn website; one for small chorus (basically One Voice Per Part) and one for an authentically "large" chorus, which is what I'm listening to now. Stirring stuff.


----------



## Blancrocher

Birtwistle: Triumph of Time, Earth Dances, Panic (Boulez/Davis)

Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis (Käbi Laretei)


----------



## SixFootScowl

50 cents at the library today. Ex-library copy in good condition.


----------



## Rogerx

€ 50,00 near mint 
114 CD'S


----------



## Itullian

I'm with you Malx.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rmathuln

*Shipped from ImportCDs.com today*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Shipped from Amazon.de today, $28 USD total*


----------



## Rogerx

Rmathuln said:


> *Shipped from Amazon.de today, $28 USD total*


Me, too, it's on his way for that price, mind you they put the price up to normal standards.


----------



## Merl

Not many Bethoven cycles left to get now. This one was top of my list and has been rereleased and was selling for a ridiculous £10 with free p&p, brand new from Germany, on Amazon. Its since gone up in price to around £13 and there's no free p&p (the initial batch sold out pretty quick). I think they've realised they made a pricing error, lol. Once I've lived with it a few weeks I should have a review ready (I already have spare reviews for another 4 cycles). Happy man. Hope its as good as I've been told it is. One pisser is that the booklet that comes with it is all in German and I don't speak German.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## DavidA

The still sane young man. Some terrific playing here


----------



## flamencosketches

Big haul in the mail today. Incidentally, it's all *Mahler* :lol: ...:

























... and a CD I was really looking forward to getting that arrived with a small crack, unplayable...  ...:









... I need to slow my roll, this is ridiculous!!!


----------



## Blancrocher

Pierre-Laurent Aimard: Hommage a Messiaen


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Lorin Maazel, Cleveland Orchestra,










Only had a digital copy wanted a cd copy along with the piano concertos and the violin concerto.


----------



## Judith

My mission to find the perfect Beethoven Symphony no 5 has led me to order the one performed by
Klieber
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra

Heard excerpts of this one other day at Music Society and was very impressed. Also has symphony no 7


----------



## flamencosketches

Judith said:


> My mission to find the perfect Beethoven Symphony no 5 has led me to order the one performed by
> Klieber
> Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Heard excerpts of this one other day at Music Society and was very impressed. Also has symphony no 7


That's a pretty good one, but my new favorite Beethoven 5th is the Bernstein/New York. Check it out sometime!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Oh no...I spent money on cd's...I tried to get some I won't find on spotify. So some new music by Julian Anderson and Jonathan Harvey from NMC Recordings yesterday and Mozart piano concertos with Christian Zackarias on MDG, CPE Bach violin sonatas with Amandine Beyer, Baroque concertos with Irish Baroque Orchestra/Monica Huggett and last 3 Shostakovich quartets with the Fizwilliam quartet. So I only ordered 15 cd's...


----------



## joen_cph

Judith said:


> My mission to find the perfect Beethoven Symphony no 5 has led me to order the one performed by
> Klieber
> Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Heard excerpts of this one other day at Music Society and was very impressed. Also has symphony no 7


You won't regret it, for sure. The generally most satisfying IMO.


----------



## Merl

Judith said:


> My mission to find the perfect Beethoven Symphony no 5 has led me to order the one performed by
> Klieber
> Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Heard excerpts of this one other day at Music Society and was very impressed. Also has symphony no 7


Check out Honeck's 5th with Pittsburgh on Reference too. It's brilliant. The 7th it's coupled with is incredible.


----------



## jegreenwood

A couple of years ago, someone (probably on this forum) praised Maria Joao Pires' Bach. I had no recordings by her, so I decided to check it out. It didn't work for me, and since then I haven't paid much attention to her - until recently. In my music analysis class our instructor was using her DG Mozart sonata recordings to analyze several works. I thought the performances were great. I then listened to some of her solo Schumann, who is generally not a favorite of mine. Lo and behold, I said to myself, this is how you play Schumann! So now, I am waiting to complete my download of her complete solo works on DG. $39 for CD quality FLAC.

Maybe I'll even change my mind on her Bach.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

On advice by the ever friendly StrE3ss .


----------



## starthrower

My only classical purchase this month.


----------



## haydnguy

just pulled the trigger.....


----------



## haydnguy

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Lorin Maazel, Cleveland Orchestra,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only had a digital copy wanted a cd copy along with the piano concertos and the violin concerto.


I have that Greenberg/The Symphony. It's good. I have a bunch of Greenberg's stuff and highly recommend them, especially to people who have started exploring classical music and want to learn more. I believe you can stream it online now.


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> On advice by the ever friendly StrE3ss .


Many great things in that set. The recordings by the Florestan and Raphael Ensembles are among my favorite audio recordings.


----------



## joen_cph

haydnguy said:


> just pulled the trigger.....


Malediction is a surprising & good work, IMO.


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> just pulled the trigger.....


Money well spend . :cheers:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## BobBrines

I bought this album in MP3 from Amazon. I have seen a number of references to RV340 but never heard it. Turns out that there are only a couple of recordings available and this one seemed to be a good bet. Not!

The historical interest is that RV340 and RV213 are two of several works Vivaldi gave to Johann Georg Pisendel in 1717-18 to take back to Dresden. RV340 comes down to us as the compositional manuscript is Vivaldi's hand with edits by both Vivaldi and Pisendel. Vivaldi provides a short cadenza for the third movement. RV213 is a fair copy in Pisendel's hand. Pisendel provides a cadenza the suggests what Locatelli would do is his Op 3.

From Milstein's picture on the cover, this recording could be as old as the late 50's. It is a totally historically uninformed presentation. No harpsichord. Vibrato throughout the solo (vibrato was to be an ornament not a background). The first movement of RV565 is played deathly slow. The recording is horrible. Could be the original tape was not very good or the MP3 conversion is bad. Even if the former, likely the latter. Track seven contains the whole of RV213 and then tracks eight and nine are the separate second and third movements. Finally, LP's of the day usually contained four Vivaldi concertos. This one only has three.
I wish a modern Baroque performer would give RV340 and RV213 a go. I think they deserve it.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: Symphonies (Harnoncourt)


----------



## haydnguy

Johnnie Burgess said:


>


I have the first Haydn Edition that they released about 10 years ago. At the time there was talk that it wasn't the totally complete Haydn. I have read the reviews of this new one and see they have added a few things. Not really anything I'd be interested in but nevertheless it's more complete.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

haydnguy said:


> I have the first Haydn Edition that they released about 10 years ago. At the time there was talk that it wasn't the totally complete Haydn. I have read the reviews of this new one and see they have added a few things. Not really anything I'd be interested in but nevertheless it's more complete.


I have the edition with 150 cds, there is an edition from 2017 with 160 cds.


----------



## Rmathuln

*All from HMV Japan

https://www.hmv.co.jp/search/advanced_1/category_1%2C2%2C3%2C4%2C5%2C7%2C9%2C10%2C23%2C24%2C50%2C106/formattype_1/labelcode_%23ANV/sort_datedesc/*


----------



## Azol

Many hours of enjoyment ahead.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Arriving tomorrow!


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


>


Will wait until the price comes down but interesting.


----------



## haydnguy

just pulled the trigger....


----------



## flamencosketches

haydnguy said:


> just pulled the trigger....


That Górecki is a classic. I fell in love with that music long before I ever was into classical music at large.

Can't speak for the Podger Bach suites but that's really interesting that she's playing it on a violin. Has it been done before her, I wonder...? Do let us know how it is.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Arrived in my mailbox today, just in time when I drove to work.


----------



## Merl

50p charity shop buy. Bargain. Mint disc.


----------



## haydnguy

just pulled the trigger.....
(from Presto)


----------



## Rogerx

haydnguy said:


> just pulled the trigger.....
> (from Presto)


Mine was in the mail yesterday. :angel:


----------



## rice

Russian music:devil:


----------



## rice

Even more Russian music


----------



## starthrower

All used CDs.


----------



## Itullian

9cds, $25.


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> 50p charity shop buy. Bargain. Mint disc.
> 
> View attachment 126282


Thats a great buy Merl - I'm pretty sure you'll enjoy it.

As for myself I have finally pressed the buy button on the Chailly Beethoven Symphony box.


----------



## eljr

haydnguy said:


> just pulled the trigger....


About time!!!!!!!!!!!!
:tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## senza sordino

From Presto shipped halfway across the globe. I don't buy new CDs anymore so these are my first purchases of new CDs in many many months.

Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue, Summertime, Piano Concerto in F etc. A live recording, it sounds great. 









Elliott Carter Piano Concerto and Variations for orchestra. I have heard this a couple of times before on Spotify but I wanted to own it.









Suk Asrael, Fairy Tale (Pohadka) 









Ysaye Posthumous Sonata, Ravel Violin Sonata no 2, Debussy Clair de Lune, Ysaye Petite Fantasie romantique, Enescu Violin Sonata no 3, Ravel Berceuse in the name of Fauré, Enescu Hora Unirii. I've heard this twice now, most enjoyable. I really bought it for the Enescu Violin Sonata no 3, and it's all good.









Tippett Symphonies 3&4 and the first recording of his early symphony Symphony in Bb


----------



## senza sordino

Five more in the same purchase. Not cheap, but most of these were on sale.

Walton Symphony no 1 and Violin Concerto 









Walton Viola Concerto, Sonata for String Orchestra, Partita for Orchestra 









RVW Serenade to Music, Oboe Concerto, Flos Campi, Piano Concerto 









Bax Tintagel, The Garden of Fand, The Happy Forest, The Tale the Pine Trees Knew, November Woods









Ferguson Violin Sonata 2, Britten Suite, Walton Sonata for Violin and Piano, Walton Two Pieces









I'm going to enjoy getting to know these ten new CDs


----------



## Rogerx

Henryk Szeryng - Complete Philips, Mercury & Deutsche Grammophon Recordings


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven, Missa Solemnis (Herreweghe; Harmonia Mundi)


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Itullian said:


> 9cds, $25.


That is a great collection - it was also included with the earlier 'Complete Mozart' collection that Philips issued (and then re-issued). I have those performances and have enjoyed them very much.


----------



## Malx

Two new arrivals this week both pre-owned, both under £1 + p&p and the Symphony No 3 was brand new still in manufacturers wrapping.

















Looking at the images it must have been shrinkwrapping.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Library store for 50 cents:


----------



## Malx

Fritz Kobus said:


> Library store for 50 cents:


Some bargain Fritz - anything that features Lorraine Hunt is worthy of shelf space imo.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart, Symphonies 35-41 (Marriner)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Got this for 80 dollars off ebay. My 3rd complete Haydn symphony cycle.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## geralmar

1972. 8 L.P. set. Italian pressings; mail order edition.

Thrift store purchase.


----------



## flamencosketches

Just ordered this:


----------



## starthrower

I didn't know Karajan did Honegger. I want to pick up the Serge Baudo / Czech Philharmonic set.


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> I didn't know Karajan did Honegger. I want to pick up the Serge Baudo / Czech Philharmonic set.


His recording of the Liturgique is pretty famous. I like what I heard. The Baudo set sounds great too, I'll have to pick it up sometime. Honegger is an interesting composer. Milhaud once characterized him as "the product of German Romanticism", contrasting him from the others of "Les Six".


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> His recording of the Liturgique is pretty famous. I like what I heard.


Shows how much I know about Karajan which isn't much.


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> Shows how much I know about Karajan which isn't much.


Surprised me too when I heard about it. Karajan seldom strayed far from the standard repertoire. But when he did, the results were usually great. His Webern and Schoenberg are amazing at least.


----------



## starthrower

I have just a few Herbie recordings in Parsifal, the Carmen opera with Leotyne Price, and a Schoenberg disc. I don't know if I'd call the Schoenberg amazing but it's very lush and polished.


----------



## Merl

starthrower said:


> I have just a few Herbie recordings in Parsifal, the Carmen opera with Leotyne Price, and a Schoenberg disc. I don't know if I'd call the Schoenberg amazing but it's very lush and polished.


His Honneger is terrific, ST. Even some Karajan sceptics agree.

https://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-13257/


----------



## starthrower

Merl said:


> His Honneger is terrific, ST. Even some Karajan sceptics agree.
> 
> https://www.classicstoday.com/review/review-13257/


I already ordered the Baudo set, and I'll end up with a couple more versions in the Munch Warner box I'm picking up. The Munch box is about 40 percent 60s stereo and the rest is older mono but the recordings sound fascinating from what I've sampled. And I've had the Dutoit set for quite a few years. Paid 5 dollars for the 2 disc set which I've gotten a lot of mileage out of so far.


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> I already ordered the Baudo set, and I'll end up with a couple more versions in the Munch Warner box I'm picking up. The Munch box is about 40 percent 60s stereo and the rest is older mono but the recordings sound fascinating from what I've sampled. And I've had the Dutoit set for quite a few years. Paid 5 dollars for the 2 disc set which I've gotten a lot of mileage out of so far.


I really want that Munch box, man, and I'm sure you have a link to somewhere that I can get it for cheap. Please, sub-$20, shipping included...


----------



## starthrower

Not quite that cheap but it's 25 at Presto. Check out the samples to see if you like it. There's really only one piece on this that seems out of place and it's by Vivaldi.
https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...munch-the-complete-warner-classics-recordings


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> Not quite that cheap but it's 25 at Presto. Check out the samples to see if you like it. There's really only one piece on this that seems out of place and it's by Vivaldi.
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...munch-the-complete-warner-classics-recordings


Yeah that looks amazing. Those Dutilleux must be world première recordings, no? I didn't even realize they'd been written during Munch's lifetime.


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> Yeah that looks amazing. Those Dutilleux must be world première recordings, no? I didn't even realize they'd been written during Munch's lifetime.


The second symphony under Munch is superb! I think it blows away Tortelier. This one is also in the Dutilleux Centenary box. I'm glad I found the Munch Warner set since I already have everything else in the Dutilleux box. Le Double was completed in 1959, inspired by the success of No.1 which was received successfully by American audiences under the direction of Munch. I've been shuffling items in and out of my Presto shp cart like crazy lately but the Munch is staying put. I've got 5 more days to make up my mind before the Supraphon sale is over. The boxes will be on sale for two more months.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart: Divertimento K563 and Duo in B flat K424 (Leopold String Trio)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## Granate

^^

Were you able to get the 20 pounds Colin Davis box or you had to pay 60?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

30 dollars including shipping. It is now unavailable on US amazon site.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Blancrocher

Debussy: Preludes 1 & 2, Children's Corner (Kocsis)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger.....


----------



## starthrower




----------



## philoctetes

I think Munch is better with Honneger and Dutilleux than anybody, Roussel too from what I hear. They're all in that Warner box.

My latest:


----------



## starthrower

philoctetes said:


> I think Munch is better with Honneger and Dutilleux than anybody, Roussel too from what I hear. They're all in that Warner box.


I already ordered a copy. I got the Bernstein because I like the sound of the Heritage series.


----------



## joen_cph

Bernstein's Roussel 3rd is powerful indeed. Worth it, IMO (there's a later DG one as well, he was interested in that work).


----------



## joen_cph

starthrower said:


> I didn't know Karajan did Honegger. I want to pick up the Serge Baudo / Czech Philharmonic set.


Baudo would be my first choice too, and you get most of the orchestral works.


----------



## Blancrocher

Marcelle Meyer box (17 disks)

Been meaning to get this for a long time.


----------



## starthrower

On their way from Presto Classical:

*Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time/Chronochromie Dorati
1 CD
Quantity: 1 Label: Warner Classics

Honegger - Symphonies/Baudo
2 CDs
Quantity: 1 Label: Supraphon

Charles Munch - The Complete Warner Classics Recordings
13 CDs
Quantity: 1 Label: Warner Classics

Romantic Symphonies & Overtures/Klemperer
10 CDs
Quantity: 1 Label: Warner Classics

Martinu: Nipponari, Magic Nights & Czech Rhapsody
1 CD
Quantity: 1 Label: Supraphon

The Essential Sibelius / Vanska, Jarvi
15 CDs BIS*


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I just ordered a ticket to see Mahlers 9th with the Oslo Phil. and Vasily Petrenko. Been ages since I heard a symphony live! Alright!


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> On their way from Presto Classical:
> 
> *Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time/Chronochromie Dorati
> 1 CD
> Quantity: 1 Label: Warner Classics
> 
> Honegger - Symphonies/Baudo
> 2 CDs
> Quantity: 1 Label: Supraphon
> 
> Charles Munch - The Complete Warner Classics Recordings
> 13 CDs
> Quantity: 1 Label: Warner Classics
> 
> Romantic Symphonies & Overtures/Klemperer
> 10 CDs
> Quantity: 1 Label: Warner Classics
> 
> Martinu: Nipponari, Magic Nights & Czech Rhapsody
> 1 CD
> Quantity: 1 Label: Supraphon
> 
> The Essential Sibelius / Vanska, Jarvi
> 15 CDs BIS*


Hey, you finally pulled the trigger. Nice choices. I hope you ordered a new bookshelf too to store all that. :lol:


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger...

Debussy
Angela Hewitt

I've had this on my list since September so it's time.:tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Debussy: Images, 2 Arabesques, L'isle joyeuse, Berceuse Heroique (Kocsis)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## geralmar

1963, LP.

If not the first, one of the very first RCA Leinsdorf recordings with the Boston Symphony. RCA promoted the recording heavily in the record magazines and reviews were reverential. Of course nobody cares today.

Thrift store purchase.


----------



## rice

Just discovered this late-romantic pianist and composer. Stunningly beautiful music.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Final Piano Pieces/ Stephen Hough (piano)


----------



## starthrower

Bartok's are used CDs


----------



## flamencosketches

^Nice! I'm curious though, what drew you to the Monteux Beethoven cycle? Was there a really good performance you heard? I'm just curious because his is not a name that comes to mind when I think "Beethoven". But I don't really know much about Beethoven.


----------



## starthrower

The performances sound really good to my ears. I just felt an energy and vibe that I find very attractive. I don't think you could go wrong with Karajan '63 or '77 either but I just wanted to grab the Monteux set reissued on Eloquence. Got it from importcds for under 17 dollars. Same for the piano set. And I'm siked about the Bartok sets too. I have other versions but I wanted the Solti intensity, and Ashkenazy on the concertos sounds the best to my ears.


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> The performances sound really good to my ears. I just felt an energy and vibe that I find very attractive. I don't think you could go wrong with Karajan '63 or '77 either but I just wanted to grab the Monteux set reissued on Eloquence. Got it from importcds for under 17 dollars. Same for the piano set. And I'm siked about the Bartok sets too. I have other versions but I wanted the Solti intensity, and Ashkenazy on the concertos sounds the best to my ears.


Yeah that Ashkenazy/Solti Bartók sounds great. I do not have any of the Bartók piano concerti in my library. I need to get my hands on that disc. Ms. Kyung Wha Chung is very talented too. That set looks excellent.


----------



## Granate

Slowly finishing my Verdi collection. I was going to get soon the Solti one but this came for 10€ free shipping with other items. I prefer Elisabeth to Joan.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Wanted a physical copy, have an mp3 copy.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My two recent purchases:














The recording of Haydn transcriptions performed by Ivan Ilic are simply fantastic. I have really enjoyed listening to these performances and they have held a frequent presence in my Hi Fi.

I have waited a long time for these two Tchaikovsky Symphonies by Jurowski and the London Philharmonic Orchestra. I collected the remaining Symphonies disc by disc on release but for a while, these two Symphonies were only available as part of a boxed set which was incredibly annoying.

Up until these two were available like this, Jurowski's cycle with the LPO was by far my favourite cycle of Tchaikovsky's Symphonies. This disc completes the cycle and maintains the standards set in previous releases.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Blancrocher

Debussy: Suite bergamasque, Pour le piano, Estampes, Images oubliees (Kocsis)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## SixFootScowl

Even if I get the big 32-DC box, there is little overlap with this but for the symphonies and concertos (different conductors though).
$9.49 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00V63E05G/
or $8.99 www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HR5JMZR/
appears the same thing


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Fritz Kobus said:


> Even if I get the big 32-DC box, there is little overlap with this but for the symphonies and concertos (different conductors though).
> $9.49 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00V63E05G/
> or $8.99 www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HR5JMZR/
> appears the same thing


Agree, they both look identical. One of the challenges of Amazon shopping - multiple listings for the same thing, different prices, etc. In this case Vox seems to have placed it on Amazon twice so at least the seller/provider of the downloads is the same.

(I actually have this download from Amazon, although it looks like the price was considerably less when I purchased it - see my review on the first Amazon link you list).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Phil in Magnolia said:


> (I actually have this download from Amazon, although it looks like the price was considerably less when I purchased it - see my review on the first Amazon link you list).


Yes, some of the reviews note it once was 99 cents. But ah well, it is not that today and still a deal. I wanted the piano concertos and it would have cost about as much for that on CD. Here I get another set of symphonies too.

I did pick this one up some time ago for 99 cents. 
www.amazon.com/dp/B07B8M11J5/
Smaller but also a deal, and my music major friend says of it,


> Svetlanov is a fantastic conductor and was in charge of the Symphony Orchestra of the USSR for many years. Lots of very good recordings. That orchestra was right at the top.


This friend is a co-worker. He got a Bachelors and Masters in music, then decided to get a degree in something else so he could earn a living. Has a full sized grand piano in his living room!


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Fritz Kobus said:


> Yes, some of the reviews note it once was 99 cents. But ah well, it is not that today and still a deal. I wanted the piano concertos and it would have cost about as much for that on CD. Here I get another set of symphonies too.
> 
> I did pick this one up some time ago for 99 cents.
> www.amazon.com/dp/B07B8M11J5/
> Smaller but also a deal, and my music major friend says of it,
> 
> This friend is a co-worker. He got a Bachelors and Masters in music, then decided to get a degree in something else so he could earn a living. Has a full sized grand piano in his living room!


Yes, there are frequently great bargain downloads on Amazon. I've accumulated so many of them over the years that I don't really look for them much any more. I really enjoyed participating in the late lamented Amazon Classical Music forum and it led to lots of Amazon CD and download purchases too.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia

Fritz Kobus said:


> Yes, some of the reviews note it once was 99 cents. But ah well, it is not that today and still a deal. I wanted the piano concertos and it would have cost about as much for that on CD. Here I get another set of symphonies too.
> 
> I did pick this one up some time ago for 99 cents.
> www.amazon.com/dp/B07B8M11J5/
> Smaller but also a deal, and my music major friend says of it,
> 
> This friend is a co-worker. He got a Bachelors and Masters in music, then decided to get a degree in something else so he could earn a living. Has a full sized grand piano in his living room!


Fritz, your comments (and those of your friend) led me to pick up a few of Svetlanov's recordings on Apple Music. I'm listening to Scheherazade now (see the 'Current Listening' thread) and it is really superb.

Grand piano in his living room - outstanding!


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: Symphonies 88, 89, and 92 "Oxford" (Bohm)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Phil in Magnolia said:


> Fritz, your comments (and those of your friend) led me to pick up a few of Svetlanov's recordings on Apple Music. I'm listening to Scheherazade now (see the 'Current Listening' thread) and it is really superb.
> 
> Grand piano in his living room - outstanding!


I love listening to his stories, such as when he tells of Tchaikovsky, when his professor told him his composition had to be significantly altered, said "I will not alter a single note!" Thcaikovsky went on (I believe over Christmas break) to write a totally new composition to satisfy the professor's assignment.

Or when he tells of the cymbalist who had one note to play in the whole concert. Stood up and when the conductor gave the sign played his note, set the cymbals down, then (my friend standing up, makes all the gestures), yanks up the tails of his tuxedo and sits back down, all in one motion.

I heard him play a Rachmaninoff piece on the piano at one of the company Christmas parties and it was beautiful. The guy can really play well.


----------



## Judith

Was in Leeds, so bought a lovely CD.

Sibelius Symphonies 1, 2, 3, &5

Mariss Jansons
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra

In tribute to this wonderful conductor!!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## SixFootScowl

Phil in Magnolia said:


> Fritz, your comments (*and those of your friend*) led me to pick up a few of Svetlanov's recordings on Apple Music. I'm listening to Scheherazade now (see the 'Current Listening' thread) and it is really superb.
> 
> Grand piano in his living room - outstanding!


My friend also notes of Svetlanov,



> He also conducted on several recordings of the Shostakovich Symphonies. His recording of the 5th, 7th, 10th and 12th are excellent. Especially the 7th - my favorite version of that work.


The 7th is one of my friends favorite symphony and he can tell historical accounts of it, so he is very familiar with that one.


----------



## Joe B

Ordered from prestomusic.com this morning:


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

Johnnie Burgess said:


>


I wonder, is András Ligeti any relation to György?


----------



## Granate

Seems Ebay gives anually a 5€ discount for purchases over 10€. So I pulled the trigger in maybe the last Mahler recording I really need on CD before I get little by little a compilation of 21st century worthy performances in HD sound.

This Gamzou one is barely on streaming plattforms and it's time I can listen to it without ads. I hope the mail gets late so the post office can keep it enough days before I return from Christmas holidays.


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn: Symphonies 93-98; 99-104 (Beecham)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

flamencosketches said:


> I wonder, is András Ligeti any relation to György?


Could find no information on that.


----------



## Josquin13

I've been active lately, making a good number of purchases:

--Cypress Quartet--Beethoven SQ cycle. HIP Beethoven on modern instruments.

--Johannes Ockeghem, Complete Songs, volume 1, Blue Heron, led by Scott Metcalfe. This CD gets my vote for the best early music recording of 2019: https://www.amazon.com/Ockeghem-Com...ghem+blue+heron&qid=1575684735&s=music&sr=1-1

--Antoine Brumel, the world premiere recording of Brumel's newly discovered complete Lamentations of Jeremiah, sung by an all female choir, Musica Secreta. The music is beautifully sung, but, on first impression, I found myself longing to hear the usual blend of male & female voices that I've grown so accustomed to in Franco-Flemish polyphony. I'll have to listen more.

--Eduard Tubin, The Complete Symphonies, Neemi Jaarvi, BIS--Tubin is a composer that is relatively new to me.
--Eduard Tubin, Symphonies 2 & 5, played by the Estonian National S.O., conducted by Arco Volmer. I bought this CD to see how Volmer's Tubin compares to Jaarvi's, considering that Jaarvi is a conductor that occasionally disappoints me (being that there was a time when he over recorded, in my opinion).

--"Les Rarissimes: Magda Tagliaferro", a two CD set. I finally found this EMI set at a reasonable price ($10), after a lengthy search: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000CIWZHQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1.

--Tatiana Nikolayeva plays Bach Toccatas--her out of print 1986 Melodiya recording, reissued in Japan: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00005GVKC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

--Jean Sibelius: Works for Violin & Piano, played by a violinist that I've come to admire in the Scandinavian repertory (Englund, Heininen, etc.), Katjia Saarikettu, on the Alba label: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000AKWAK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

--Amadeus Webersinke plays Bach's Inventions & Sinfonias, recorded in 1978--a former East German pianist that is new to me: https://www.amazon.com/BACH-INVENTI...webersinke+bach&qid=1575684518&s=music&sr=1-3

--"Esa-Pekka Salonen conducts Nielson"--I finally sprung for Salonen's bargain set of the complete Symphonies 1-6 of Carl Nielsen: https://www.amazon.com/Esa-Pekka-Sa...salonen+nielsen&qid=1575684568&s=music&sr=1-2

--"Josquin & Antonello", lute transcriptions of the music of Josquin Desprez, played by Michele Cinquina (to add to my treasured Josquin recording by lutenist Jacob Heringman of the same): https://www.amazon.com/Labbraccio-n...inquina&qid=1575684620&s=music&sr=1-1-catcorr

--J.S. Bach: "Concertos for Pianos"--played by pianists Evgeni Koroliov, Anna Vinnitskaya, & Ljupka Hadzi Georgieva, and the Kammerakademie Potsdam, on the Alpha label: https://www.amazon.com/Concertos-Pi...ts=p_32:Ljupka+Hadzi-Georgieva&s=music&sr=1-1. So far, this set makes a very nice alternative to David Fray's brilliant recordings of the same.

Plus, three Renaissance biographies, two on Leonardo da Vinci, & one on the painter, Raphael:

1. Leonardo da Vinci: Flights of the Mind, by Charles Nichol.
2. Leonardo da Vinci, by Walter Isaacson.

I'm expecting to like the Nichol biography more, since I've read some of his other books & he's a brilliant researcher. But we'll see.

3. Raphael: A Passionate Life, by Antonio Forcellino.


----------



## Rmathuln

May lose on this one.

Paypal put the transaction on hold for 72 hours for random compliance audit, or so they say.


----------



## starthrower

I've been meaning to pick up this cycle for years. Bought some used CDs for 3 dollars each.


----------



## Blancrocher

Chopin: Etudes (Gavrilov)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Had a mp3 copy and got a physical copy.


----------



## Rmathuln

Rmathuln said:


> May lose on this one.
> 
> Paypal put the transaction on hold for 72 hours for random compliance audit, or so they say.


PayPal finally released the transaction.
ImportCDs still shows as In Stock.
And got shipment notice at 3:30 pm.

Hallelujah!


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> I wonder, is András Ligeti any relation to György?


According to Wiki, György had one son, Lukas Ligeti.


----------



## Blancrocher

Miguel Serdoura (Miguel Yisrael), Les Baricades Mistérieuses


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## SONNET CLV

In honor of the Master's 250th … I picked up two "complete" box sets to comb through during the upcoming year.

From NAXOS:









And from Warner Classics:















Yeah, I know I already have several "Complete Beethoven Edition" box sets and I really don't need another. But, heck! It's Beethoven!

By the way, the NAXOS set arrived in the mail today. Those of you curious about his set can look here: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2292995#review


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Heliogabo

I'm not familiar with this works; let's try...


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

This vinyl set has an lp with Robert Simpson describing the symphonies.


----------



## starthrower

SONNET CLV said:


> In honor of the Master's 250th … I picked up two "complete" box sets to comb through during the upcoming year.
> 
> From NAXOS:
> 
> View attachment 127636
> 
> 
> And from Warner Classics:
> 
> View attachment 127637
> View attachment 127638
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know I already have several "Complete Beethoven Edition" box sets and I really don't need another. But, heck! It's Beethoven!
> 
> By the way, the NAXOS set arrived in the mail today. Those of you curious about his set can look here: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2292995#review


Naxos set on sale for 87.74 at FYE
https://www.fye.com/


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> Naxos set on sale for 87.74 at FYE
> https://www.fye.com/


I didn't know FYE was still around. Last I was in one, in my hometown, I noticed they'd given their classical section the boot.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

FYI, HDTracks is running a 40% sale on Berliner Philharmoniker sets. I picked up this John Adams sets for $23.


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> I didn't know FYE was still around. Last I was in one, in my hometown, I noticed they'd given their classical section the boot.


I've never shopped at their stores. I really wanted that Beethoven complete edition on DG. But I can't spend over 200 on one set right now.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Kobus said:


>


Great buy Fritz


----------



## starthrower

This is on the Membran label and I believe it's out of print. I bought a cheap new copy from an Amazon UK vendor. It features Brahms 1,3 Beethoven 1-9 Bruckner 4,7,8. Brahms piano concerto no.2/Anda, Beethoven piano concerto no.4/Fleischer. All live 50s recordings.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger....


----------



## haydnguy

Just pulled the trigger...


----------



## Judith

Just ordered Haydn Symphonies 6, 7 and 8.

ASMF
Sir Neville Marriner

Seeing no 8 performed live in March by local orchestra and wanting to familiarise myself with this symphony


----------



## Zama

Begining with Mahler...









Incredible symphony.


----------



## Blancrocher

Gould playing Byrd, Gibbons, and Sweelinck

The Sweelinck fantasia (my favorite track on the cd) also appears on his Salzburg Concert disk (paired with Mozart, Schoenberg, and one of his three Goldberg recordings).


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I did it again...Bought more CD's. Mostly Mozart: Gran Partita, Divertimenti & Requiem from Linn records AND Horn Concertos/Quintet, Clarinet Concerto/Quintet & Cherubini Requiem/Marche Funebre from Hyperion records. That's 2 orders with 3 albums each. What I usually do now is to buy some metal albums to balance my future listening...maybe tomorrow


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## rice

Korstick's Kabalevsky is amazing. So I picked this Rachmaninoff album up as well. My favourite compositions in the piano repertoire!
Listened to the sonata on youtube briefly and was quite impressed.


----------



## geralmar

site for uploading photos
1966. 2-LP set.

Adding this to my collection makes me look "cultured". I'll never play it.

Thrift store purchase.


----------



## Josquin13

My recent binge continues with the following purchases:

1. "Bernstein conducts Beethoven", a 10 CD box set with new 2017-19 second generation 24-bit remasters of virtually all of Bernstein's New York Philharmonic Columbia recordings, but unfortunately his Choral Fantasia with Rudolf Serkin isn't included. The last 24-bit Bernstein Beethoven remasters were made in 2010 and came in this 2011 discount Sony release: https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Sy...rds=bernstein+beethoven&qid=1576697742&sr=8-2. But I gather the new 24-bit remasters are made from Columbia's original analogue tapes, and therefore superior?: https://www.amazon.com/s?k=bernstein+beethoven&ref=nb_sb_noss_1.

2. "Uto Ughi plays Beethoven"--a 1978 set of Beethoven's Violin Sonatas 1-10 by one of great violinists today, which was once available on LPs in Italy, but has never been issued on CD, until now. As a huge fan of Ughi's violin playing, I've been wanting to hear these recordings for many years now, so this bargain purchase was a no-brainer: https://www.amazon.com/Uto-Ughi-Pla...ords=Uto+Ughi+beethoven&qid=1576697944&sr=8-1

3. Bauldeweyn Masses, sung by the group Beauty Farm: https://www.amazon.com/Missa-N-BAUL...=bauldeweyn+beauty+farm&qid=1576698070&sr=8-1. I didn't care for this group's recording of Ockeghem Masses 1, but the Tallis Scholar's recent recording of a mass by Josquin Desprez that has now been attributed to Bauldeweyn (though maybe not definitely), has peaked my curiosity about this obscure Franco-Flemish composer. So I'm giving Beauty Farm another try...

4. Eduard Tubin, Last Symphonies (9, 10, 11), in volume 6 on Alba (a label that offers first class sound engineering)--performed by the Estonian National Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Arco Volmer: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000CDLE2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1, and volume 2 of Tubin's Symphonies 4 & 6 by the same forces: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004YUA8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1. So far, on first impression, I'm preferring Volmer's Tubin cycle to N. Jaarvi's, but that's not a conclusion yet.

5. Conductor Jaap van Zweden's Bruckner Symphony 1-9 cycle, with the Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, released on 11 hybrid SACDs by Challenge Classics--though the set includes Zweden's former Exton label Bruckner hybrid SACDs, which is the label that he started his Bruckner cycle on. Presto Classics has the set on sale for $68.75 (marked down from $91.75), which is presently less expensive than Amazon. I bought this set because I'm expecting it to have phenomenal sound quality (since Exton is one of my favorite labels for audiophile sound engineering), and because I've recently liked Zweden's two audiophile Stravinsky recordings on Exton, & find him to be a very good conductor:

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8179272--bruckner-symphonies-1-9
https://www.amazon.com/Stravinsky-P...nsky+sacd+exton&qid=1576699649&s=music&sr=1-1
https://www.amazon.com/Stravinsky-R...vinsky+sacd+exton&qid=1576699716&sr=8-1-fkmr2


----------



## JeffD

I just bought a bunch of piano works, Simona Dinnerstein, and James Rhodes.


----------



## Alfacharger

I just received these three boxed sets. Mozart, Vaughan Williams and Mahler.


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven: the complete piano sonatas, piano concertos, and diabelli variations (Paul Lewis)


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Blancrocher

Blancrocher said:


> Beethoven: the complete piano sonatas, piano concertos, and diabelli variations (Paul Lewis)


I just listened to disk 2 and it was defective. I assume nobody else has had problems with this box set?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rach Man

This CD came out last month. I haven't listened to the Khachaturian VC yet. But the Dvorak Violin Concerto is brilliant. Rachel Barton Pine shows her virtuosity while oozing emotion when needed. Plus the Royal Scottish National Orchestra, under the conductor Teddy Abrams, pair seamlessly throughout the piece. This is a really nice effort, so enjoyable to listen to.

I saw Rachel Barton Pine live several years back. She played wonderfully live. Why is she not paired with the bigger orchestras? I looked up her touring schedules and it is sad to see a woman of this talent not playing with the elite orchestras, under the elite conductors. Anyway, buy or listen to this performance. It is a top tier rendition.


----------



## Faramundo

splendid


----------



## Taplow

Johnnie Burgess said:


>


Congratulations! This is like sex on a little silver platter (or 9 of them).


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## Alfacharger

I snagged these two sets at the used CD store.



















I also picked this up.


----------



## Joe B

Ordered from prestomusic.com tonight:


----------



## Joe B

Along with:


----------



## flamencosketches

Johnnie Burgess said:


>


I just picked up these four Tchaikovsky concerti, only it's Karajan/Berlin, not Abbado...:










It's that time of year for Tchaikovsky, no...?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yet another order here. Bach Mass (Butt), Haydn London symphonies (Fischer) and Birtwistle orchestral works...


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> I just picked up these four Tchaikovsky concerti, only it's Karajan/Berlin, not Abbado...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's that time of year for Tchaikovsky, no...?


Yes, but then The Nutcracker.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Yes, but then The Nutcracker.


Damn, I should have gotten a copy of that. I don't have any of the Tchaikovsky ballets in my library.

Maybe you can help me: as a guy who does not like Tchaikovsky all that much, should I get the complete ballets? Or would it suffice to have the suites? I am something of a completist and also my tastes can be capricious, but I also don't want to spend money on something I'm not going to listen to.


----------



## BobBrines

If only the other three oratorios hadn't disappeared.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> Damn, I should have gotten a copy of that. I don't have any of the Tchaikovsky ballets in my library.
> 
> Maybe you can help me: as a guy who does not like Tchaikovsky all that much, should I get the complete ballets? Or would it suffice to have the suites? I am something of a completist and also my tastes can be capricious, but I also don't want to spend money on something I'm not going to listen to.


I should start with the suites, they are at bargain price at the market, explore them en see where you go from there.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Merry Christmas to me... ? An appalling lack of self-control on Presto Classical last night but eagerly awaiting the package nevertheless.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## SixFootScowl

My Christmas present to self:


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> I should start with the suites, they are at bargain price at the market, explore them en see where you go from there.


Probably a good idea! Thanks!


----------



## flamencosketches

Found this signed Evgeny Kissin CD at a local record shop for $4.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Granate

31 more euros spent in Classical Music, but none of them are works I didn't own before. I hope I don't regret it, because I want to get other historical recordings in danger of OOP and I never see the time to own them.


A fourth _Parsifal_ that no one would buy because of duplicates with the Stereo recording, but I wanted to get the last copy. Discussion here.
My second box of Richard Strauss orchestral recordings. This time, to prove right the rumour that the SQ is outstanding and could rival the Kempe Dresden ones, since the Karajans are becoming more difficult to catch recently. Dolby Surround sound with the Bavarian Radio Symphony. It could be a discovery.
Yet another Bruckner 7 recording, but one I think it is the most inspired try by Furtwängler. Could it beat the Salzburg Knappertsbusch one over time?


----------



## Taplow

Wading into some Khachaturian. Found this beauty on eBay:


----------



## Forsooth

*First order from JPC.de*



















Not in any particular order:

Richard Strauss - Lieder (Marie McLaughlin)
Pergolesi - Sabat Mater (Emma Kirkby)
Vivaldi - Sabat Mater (Emma Kirkby)
Joan Rodgers - Russian Songs
Johannes Brahms - Sämtliche Duette & Quartette (3 CDs)
Chailly in Leipzig - Johann Sebastian Bach (7 CDs)
Lisa Milne - Land of Heart's Desire
Veronique Gens - Tragediennes 1-3 "From Lully to Saint-Saens" (3 CDs)
Marin Marais - Pieces de Viole Buch 2 (1701) (5 CDs)
Box set - Große Liedkunst (Hänssler- & Profil-Aufnahmen) (15 CDs + DVD) (Exklusiv für jpc)*
* I can't read German, but evidently this is a box of lieder CDs by various singers. I listened to several samples and decided to take a chance because the cost was less than $1.00 per CD. I'm bound to like at least a few.


----------



## flamencosketches

Forsooth said:


> Not in any particular order:
> 
> Richard Strauss - Lieder (Marie McLaughlin)
> Pergolesi - Sabat Mater (Emma Kirkby)
> Vivaldi - Sabat Mater (Emma Kirkby)
> Joan Rodgers - Russian Songs
> Johannes Brahms - Sämtliche Duette & Quartette (3 CDs)
> Chailly in Leipzig - Johann Sebastian Bach (7 CDs)
> Lisa Milne - Land of Heart's Desire
> Veronique Gens - Tragediennes 1-3 "From Lully to Saint-Saens" (3 CDs)
> Marin Marais - Pieces de Viole Buch 2 (1701) (5 CDs)
> Box set - Große Liedkunst (Hänssler- & Profil-Aufnahmen) (15 CDs + DVD) (Exklusiv für jpc)*
> * I can't read German, but evidently this is a box of lieder CDs by various singers. I listened to several samples and decided to take a chance because the cost was less than $1.00 per CD. I'm bound to like at least a few.


Awesome. JPC is my favorite classical music retailer, probably, despite that I cannot read anything on their site. Great deals, great selection.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> Awesome. JPC is my favorite classical music retailer, probably, despite that I cannot read anything on their site. Great deals, great selection.


On the top of their site says: Switch to English.
Product descriptions in several languages.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach: French Suites (Gavrilov)
Mozart: Don Giovanni, Highlights (Giulini)


----------



## Judith

Just ordered the 12 CD set of Mozart symphonies by ASMF and Sir Neville Marriner. Am looking forward to these


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Taplow

Both Ton and Monica cutting fine figures on this ravishing cover:


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 4 (Horenstein)


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Original 1926 edition* of Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto 4


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## SixFootScowl

I am thinking New Year's Resolution is to stop buying so many CDs so since it is still 2019...


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Kobus said:


> I am thinking New Year's Resolution is to stop buying so many CDs so since it is still 2019...


Can we hold you to that promise ?


----------



## haydnguy

Rogerx said:


> Can we hold you to that promise ?


Just when he thought he'd broken the habit.


----------



## Guest

Couldn't resist, just $35 at Amazon.com. I have the 1997 master, in which they applied injudicious noise suppression to eliminate tape his, and threw out the baby with the bath water. Plus this edition has libretti with translation (and other material) on a CD-rom.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> Can we hold you to that promise ?


Well, I did say I was "thinking" New Year's Resolution. We'll see how far I get. :lol:


----------



## haydnguy

I just pulled the trigger on this one.

This is my first Ring so I thought I might as well go for broke. <cough> Plus, it has some goodies with it that make it attractive to a newbie.


----------



## flamencosketches

Everyone is getting Rings, lately. Probably going to get the Solti Ring myself, tho I have been told the older master is better, the one that comes in the big "brick", which also includes full libretti and such.


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> Everyone is getting Rings, lately. Probably going to get the Solti Ring myself, tho I have been told the older master is better, the one that comes in the big "brick", which also includes full libretti and such.


You might want to check out what this package comes with. For $35.00, for me, is a no-brainer.



> CD RECOMMENDATION:
> If you want Solti's Ring on CD, you have a choice between Version 1, 2, 3a or 3c.
> 
> Version 3c (reviewed on this page) is your best buy:
> Most critics prefer this CD remastering, plus it costs less than the others.
> + Libretti and translations in CD-ROM format.
> + 2 CDs devoted to Deryck Cooke's "Introduction to Der Ring Des Nibelungen".
> + Excerpts from John Culshaw's 1967 book 'Ring Resounding'.
> 
> If you have a lot of money and want the Deluxe Edition, buy Version 3a.
> The CD remastering is identical, plus you get a lot of extras (including the Blu-Ray, just in case you are curious).


----------



## flamencosketches

haydnguy said:


> You might want to check out what this package comes with. For $35.00, for me, is a no-brainer.


It's tempting for sure. The big concern for me is the digital libretti. I don't like reading screens for hours on end. Outside of that, I mean, the packaging is beautiful, it's remastered, and that price is amazing. I'm torn, certainly. I'm not even 100% settled on Solti; Barenboim, Böhm and Karajan are still options too.


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> Everyone is getting Rings, lately. Probably going to get the Solti Ring myself, tho I have been told the older master is better, the one that comes in the big "brick", which also includes full libretti and such.


The Solti ring was one of the first things Decca remastered for CD, for obvious reasons. That was in the 80's. The 1997 master employed overzealous application of what is now considered crude noise reduction to eliminate "tape hiss." That is the one that is almost universally hated. This issue, from 2012, dispenses with the noise reduction and the consensus seems to be that it sounds more like the first CD issue, with a bit more refinement due to the digital technology having been improved in the interim.

Karajan is still my most preferred Ring, but Bohm and Solti are nice alternatives in a more aggressive, less poetic style.


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> It's tempting for sure. The big concern for me is the digital libretti. I don't like reading screens for hours on end. Outside of that, I mean, the packaging is beautiful, it's remastered, and that price is amazing. I'm torn, certainly. I'm not even 100% settled on Solti; Barenboim, Böhm and Karajan are still options too.


Putting the digital libretti on a tablet to consult while listening sounds like a much more pleasant option to me than those silly little booklets that CDs come with.


----------



## flamencosketches

Baron Scarpia said:


> Putting the digital libretti on a tablet to consult while listening sounds like a much more pleasant option to me than those silly little booklets that CDs come with.


Speaking personally, give me ink on paper any day. I'm not much of a tablet guy. What I may do, though, is just buy the libretto separately, get a full-size book with all of it. Such a thing has got to be out there, no? With German and English on opposite pages, preferably...?


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> Speaking personally, give me ink on paper any day. I'm not much of a tablet guy. What I may do, though, is just buy the libretto separately, get a full-size book with all of it. Such a thing has got to be out there, no? With German and English on opposite pages, preferably...?


Without CD cues you will find yourself lost in an ocean of German verbiage....



The best option for actually following the plot and not just enjoying the music is a DVD or Blu-ray with subtitles.


----------



## Enthusiast

flamencosketches said:


> Speaking personally, give me ink on paper any day. I'm not much of a tablet guy. What I may do, though, is just buy the libretto separately, get a full-size book with all of it. Such a thing has got to be out there, no? With German and English on opposite pages, preferably...?


I'm not sure it is easy to find a Ring libretto with translation in book form. There was one published by Penguin but I am not sure copies are available now.

BTW I was a little amused that you are planning to get a Ring cycle as I think I remember your saying quite recently that operas are too long and squeeze out too many other listening opportunities. Now you are going for a work made up of four, including three of the longest! I am sure you will not regret it, though.


----------



## Taplow

flamencosketches said:


> Speaking personally, give me ink on paper any day. I'm not much of a tablet guy. What I may do, though, is just buy the libretto separately, get a full-size book with all of it. Such a thing has got to be out there, no? With German and English on opposite pages, preferably...?


Might I recommend the following:










https://www.amazon.de/dp/0500281947

(Just change the .de to your preferred Amazon store … .us, .ca, .co.uk etc.)


----------



## flamencosketches

Enthusiast said:


> I'm not sure it is easy to find a Ring libretto with translation in book form. There was one published by Penguin but I am not sure copies are available now.
> 
> BTW I was a little amused that you are planning to get a Ring cycle as I think I remember your saying quite recently that operas are too long and squeeze out too many other listening opportunities. Now you are going for a work made up of four, including three of the longest! I am sure you will not regret it, though.


I still think that! But the Ring is part of life and it's something I can't ignore forever! 

@Taplow, thanks! I'll check it out.


----------



## Bourdon

Baron Scarpia said:


> The Solti ring was one of the first things Decca remastered for CD, for obvious reasons. That was in the 80's. The 1997 master employed overzealous application of what is now considered crude noise reduction to eliminate "tape hiss." That is the one that is almost universally hated. This issue, from 2012, dispenses with the noise reduction and the consensus seems to be that it sounds more like the first CD issue, with a bit more refinement due to the digital technology having been improved in the interim.
> 
> Karajan is still my most preferred Ring, but Bohm and Solti are nice alternatives in a more aggressive, less poetic style.


Congratulations on this acquisition, but to say that the second edition is so bad I find it very exaggerated to say the least. I have both the first CD release and the second and both sound very good, better than any LP did before.
The third remastering that you purchased is based on the second remastering because the original tapes are now in a too bad condition to be used again.

I agree that Solti is more aggressive than Karajan and that the latter is therefore more friendly, suitable for long-term listening. Both have their strengths and ..... weaknesses


----------



## haydnguy

flamencosketches said:


> I still think that! But the Ring is part of life and it's something I can't ignore forever!


This is what I have thought too. I haven't gotten "into" the Ring earlier because I knew it would be a commitment of time. This seems like a good time for me now.


----------



## Guest

Bourdon said:


> Congratulations on this acquisition, but to say that the second edition is so bad I find it very exaggerated to say the least. I have both the first CD release and the second and both sound very good, better than any LP did before.
> The third remastering that you purchased is based on the second remastering because the original tapes are now in a too bad condition to be used again.
> 
> I agree that Solti is more aggressive than Karajan and that the latter is therefore more friendly, suitable for long-term listening. Both have their strengths and ..... weaknesses


You're right of course, the difference isn't huge, but I always thought the 1997 version I have sounded a bit weird compared to the Decca releases I was used to, due to the noise shaping.


----------



## Luchesi

Wagner's 15-hour Ring Cycle...in two and a half minutes


----------



## Rmathuln

SACD version.
One of my 10 never-let-it-go recordings (the Sibelius 2nd is TDF!!!)

*https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00005HS01/*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Preordered 2 albums with Mariss Jansons conducting Richard Strauss to honor my long time hero. Also it's ages since I bought any Strauss. Veir letze lieder with Diana Damrau and Also sprach Zarathustra, both with Bavarian RSO.


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> I still think that! But the Ring is part of life and it's something I can't ignore forever!
> 
> @Taplow, thanks! I'll check it out.


There is an ideal book to buy to accompany the Ring Cycle which has a full libretto and translation along with lots of other information. I have a few cycles with no librettos and use it all the time.

https://www.amazon.com/Wagners-Ring-Nibelung-Stewart-Spencer/dp/0500281947

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wagners-Ring-Nibelung-Stewart-Spencer/dp/0500281947/ref=sr_1_2?


----------



## Granate

Malx said:


> There is an ideal book to buy to accompany the Ring Cycle which has a full libretto and translation along with lots of other information. I have a few cycles with no librettos and use it all the time.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wagners-Ring-Nibelung-Stewart-Spencer/dp/0500281947/ref=sr_1_2?


Well, that's way cheaper than the second hand 1997 Solti Ring with all libretti! But what about the rest? I already have libretti for _Parsifal_, _Meistersinger_ and _Tristan und Isolde_.


----------



## Malx

Granate said:


> Well, that's way cheaper than the second hand 1997 Solti Ring with all libretti! But what about the rest? I already have libretti for _Parsifal_, _Meistersinger_ and _Tristan und Isolde_.


I thought the specific concern related to the Ring Cycle, which is the point I addressed.
As all the other Wagner recordings I have of the other operas are complete with libretti and translations I have never investigated the availibility of other books.
I'll leave that to others :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## tdc

Takemitsu - November Steps 


Poulenc - Chamber Music


----------



## Helgi

Bruckner's Mass in E minor & Motets
Polyphony/Stephen Layton/Britten Sinfonia

Bought this last night, just beautiful.


----------



## flamencosketches

Just ordered:









Very excited to explore this music. I have only heard a few of Shostakovich's symphonies but I have been enjoying his string quartets and concerti lately.


----------



## fluteman

A friend just gifted me this CD of music by Schubert with the piano part arranged for harp, including the Gesänge des Harfners aus "Wilhelm Meister" (not surprisingly), the D major violin Sonatina, three of the four great Op. 90 Impromptus, and the Arpeggione Sonata. Very nice, with terrific harp playing by Berlin Philharmonic principal harpist Marie-Pierre Langlamet.


----------



## rice

I quite like this lovely, fine piano sonata. I already have a recording of it played by Trapman released on "Piano Classics" (which is Brilliant Classics). Unfortunately the recording quality of that album was quite poor (for recordings done in the 2000s).
I'm confident hyperion has done a much better job on it. Quite excited to receive it!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Recent Purchases: 
- *Erich Wolfgang Korngold: Symphony Op.40, Theme & Variations Op.42 and Straussians*
John Wilson & the Sinfonia of London
- *Erich Wolfgang Korngold: Complete Songs*
Konrad Jarnot (Baritone), Adrianne Pieczonka (Soprano) and Reinild Mees (Piano)

I rediscovered Korngold thanks to the John Wilson recording of the Symphony. Korngold may be one of my favourite Composers at present. I cannot believe I neglected his music for so long. I have also been listening to other discs of his music in my collection - building up to some of his operas.

These two discs are fantastic.

I was also extremely fortunate and grateful this Christmas:
- *Hans Knappertsbusch & Berlin Philharmonic: the Complete RIAS Recordings (Audite)*
- *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: The Syring Quartets*
The Amadeus Quartet 
- *Sir Arthur Bliss: The Enchantress, Meditations on a Theme by John Blow & Mary of Magdala*
Dame Sarah Connolly (Mezzo), James Platt (Bass), Sir Andrew Davis& BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus.

I've only tried a little of the Knappertsbusch so far but I am really enjoying his performance here as well as that of the Orchestra. I will be looking at his work further this year.

The Amadeus Quartet is my favourite String a Quartet ensemble and they do not disappoint here in the music of their namesake.

The Bliss Album is a powerful disc. Dame Sarah Connolly sounds superb and the Orchestra is in excellent form.


----------



## starthrower

Sony Japan Edition includes Firebird Suite, and Tchaikovsky's Romeo & Juliet.









Sennheiser HD599 headphones. Got these during a half price holiday sale.


----------



## Blancrocher

Pierre Boulez: Le Marteau sans maître, Dérive 1, Dérive 2 (Boulez/Ensemble Intercontemporain)


----------



## fluteman

starthrower said:


> Sony Japan Edition includes Firebird Suite, and Tchaikovsky's Romeo & Juliet.
> 
> View attachment 128572
> 
> 
> Sennheiser HD599 headphones. Got these during a half price holiday sale.


Great choices. I grew up with and loved Bernstein's Rite on LP (still have it), and had Sennheiser HD590s, a predecessor of your model, for many years (13, maybe?). Loved those too, but couldn't see spending the $$$ Sennheiser wanted to fix them when they died. With the great deal you got on your 'phones, though, how long they last isn't much of an concern. Enjoy.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler: Symphony 3 (Horenstein)


----------



## rice

Two Bortkiewicz albums


----------



## Art Rock

Did I need this? With over 300 Bach CD's in the collection, including six complete St Matthew's Passions? Probably not.

Could I resist - all 3 CDs in pristine condition, booklet included, second hand for 50 euro cents total? Definitely not.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart - Mass in C minor (Herreweghe)


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Art Rock said:


> View attachment 128709
> 
> 
> Did I need this? With over 300 Bach CD's in the collection, including six complete St Matthew's Passions? Probably not.
> 
> Could I resist - all 3 CDs in pristine condition, booklet included, second hand for 50 euro cents total? Definitely not.


It would be practically criminal NOT to give it a good home!!! Lucky find.


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 128748

Very curious.


----------



## Judith

Well it's arrived. 

Stephen Hough
Brahms
The Final Piano Pieces

Lovely, soothing recording. Something to wind down to


----------



## Helgi

These two:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Granate

*Signing out my accounts for good - I*

List of recordings purchased, pictures below:

Konwitschny: Bruckner and Beethoven Live recordings
Furtwängler: Brahms and Mozart recordings
Knappertsbusch: Brahms live recordings
Erich Kleiber: Mozart recordings
Klemperer: Mozart recordings
Charles Münch: Mozart recordings

Oliviero de Fabritis: Verdi - Aida, Mexico 1951
Fritz Busch: Verdi - La Forza del Destino, Edinburgh 1951

Price: 92€ delivery included. 
Reason: last units of many of these, left out Toscanini and some Knappertsbusch, waiting for better offer on Bruno Walter. I also didn't have any Mozart symphony recordings on CD, and comparing in Spotify, these performances sounded amazing and vibrant. I also promised to get the two Verdi recordings before they disappeared.

If I ever want the purchase to be a bargain, I need to cut down on getting any recording in many months. I must be satisfied, and I shouldn't even be tempted to get any Macbeth, Traviata or Don Carlo in the future.

They will be delivered all by mid-February fortunately. I hope none gets lost.


----------



## Granate

*Signing out my accounts for good - II*














































Amount of CDs: 35, wow, scary.


----------



## Blancrocher

Arditti Quartet, Live at Wigmore Hall: Nancarrow's 3rd, Ligeti's 2nd, Dutilleux's Ainsi la Nuit


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dearborn Music today on 25% sale. After sale prices $5.99, $5.99, and $ 6.74 (Aleko brand new and with $17.94 sticker that was yellowing with age, but because I found it for $8.95 on Amazon shipped from Dearborn Music, they gave me the $8.98 when I called in and had them set it aside).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Two more today at library used store for 50 cents each:


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 128876


View attachment 128877


----------



## Azol

*Morton Feldman - For Philip Guston*
Wergo label
Julia Breuer, Matthias Engler & Elmar Schrammel

P.S. How you make those images from attachments look bigger than a thumbnail
P.P.S. Oops, I fixed it! It seems that removing all EXIF information from image file helps, maybe it kept an embedded thumbnail inside?


----------



## flamencosketches

Azol said:


> View attachment 128893
> 
> 
> *Morton Feldman - For Philip Guston*
> Wergo label
> Julia Breuer, Matthias Engler & Elmar Schrammel
> 
> P.S. How you make those images from attachments look bigger than a thumbnail?


I don't know how you make them so small. :lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

Sibelius: Symphonies 3, 6, 7 (Vanska/Minnesota)


----------



## starthrower

Ordered from Presto Classical


----------



## flamencosketches

^You're going to love that Klemperer Mahler. Enjoy!


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> ^You're going to love that Klemperer Mahler. Enjoy!


His Wagner blows me away too. I love the Wagner/Strauss box. It would have been great if he had done a big Wagner project for EMI at the end of his career. Act I from Die Walkure that he recorded is sublime. I picked up the Sacred Choral box too which I just received from JPC. The Beethoven Missa Solemnis is monumental! I would love to hear that performed live. Beethoven was out of his mind brilliant when he composed that monster.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## MatthewWeflen

FYI, there's a very nice sale on NAXOS label recordings at HDTracks going on presently:

https://www.hdtracks.com/music/label/view/?id=96&p=1

I picked up St. Saens symphonies and Beethoven Works for flute nice and cheap!


----------



## flamencosketches

edit: wrong thread.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## Helgi

MatthewWeflen said:


> FYI, there's a very nice sale on NAXOS label recordings at HDTracks going on presently:
> 
> https://www.hdtracks.com/music/label/view/?id=96&p=1
> 
> I picked up St. Saens symphonies and Beethoven Works for flute nice and cheap!


Thanks for the heads up, just bought this set for $20:










*Beethoven: Complete Symphonies*
Ádám Fischer and the Danish Chamber Orchestra

Bought it based on a recommendation from a recent Beethoven thread in the orchestral forum. Really enjoying it so far - I like his approach and the sound is excellent.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart, complete string quartets (Quartetto Italiano)


----------



## SixFootScowl

All four for $8.46 shipped. Check out seller *Secondspindisk* on Ebay. Buy 3 or more and they drop to $2 each with free shipping!


----------



## flamencosketches

Fritz Kobus said:


> All four for $8.46 shipped. Check out seller *Secondspindisk* on Ebay. Buy 3 or more and they drop to $2 each with free shipping!


Yes, I just ordered 3 discs from them for $6 the other day (including a little Rachmaninov). What a steal! Here's what I got:


----------



## jegreenwood

Decided on this instead of the Fischer Beethoven cycle.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## Helgi

Rostropovich and Britten play:
- Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
- Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102
- Debussy: Cello Sonata

Had no luck tracking down the hi-res files, though! Ended up buying AAC from iTunes.

Getting a bit obsessed with Rostropovich after watching the BBC documentary from 2011.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I ordered Donnerstag aus Licht by Karlheinz Stockhausen! 4 cd's and ca. 4 hours long. Hope it will be exiting!


----------



## flamencosketches

Helgi said:


> Rostropovich and Britten play:
> - Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
> - Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102
> - Debussy: Cello Sonata
> 
> Had no luck tracking down the hi-res files, though! Ended up buying AAC from iTunes.
> 
> Getting a bit obsessed with Rostropovich after watching the BBC documentary from 2011.


I think I need this. I share a recent obsession with Rostropovich, and an even more recent one with Britten.


----------



## Blancrocher

Messiaen: Des canyons aux étoiles... (Myung-Whun Chung)


----------



## flamencosketches

I just bought a copy of Marin Alsop conducting Bernstein's Symphonies 1 & 2 with the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, used, for about $2, and I just got it in the mail, and I now see that it's been signed by Marin Alsop. Awesome!


----------



## Alfacharger

Newbury Comics had some new used cds available that I picked up.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> I think I need this. I share a recent obsession with Rostropovich, and an even more recent one with Britten.


Don't think, should be in everybody's collection.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: The Five Piano Concertos


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Don't think, should be in everybody's collection.


You're not a good influence Rogerx, at least where my wallet is concerned 

Let us know what you think of that Gilels/Szell Beethoven set. I have been meaning to get that one too.


----------



## Granate

*Signing out my accounts for good - III*



















Another 20€, to complete the Furtwängler Brahms editions andto add the missing Toscanini Mozart, only the Bruno Walter remaining to complete the bet.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Das Lied - Mahler
Krips


----------



## txtrnl341

Metropolitan Opera's Parsifal with Siegfried Jerusalem and Waltraud Meier. I bought this particularly for act 2 as I can't imagine better performances and it's also visually stunning.


----------



## Rogerx

with a very big tank you fergusmcphail


----------



## Bourdon

After some consideration I purchased this voluminous Ciccolini box.


----------



## Malx

Two latest little boxed sets to arrive:


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> with a very big tank you fergusmcphail


this one is difficult to find even used copies


----------



## Rogerx

Marinera said:


> this one is difficult to find even used copies


I have an acquaintance who working in the distribution sales, he had one in stock, arriving tomorrow.
Arion (3325483687225) = the number .


----------



## Itullian




----------



## DavidA

BerliozSymphonie Fantastique - two versions by Fremaux and Bernstein

Saint Saens Symphony 3 / Frémaux

Rachmaninov Piano concertos 1 & 4 / Collard

Handel Concerti Grossi / Academy Martin Fields


----------



## DavidA

Itullian said:


>


Take some listening!


----------



## DavidA

Bourdon said:


> After some consideration I purchased this voluminous Ciccolini box.


Fine player of Liszt


----------



## Bourdon

DavidA said:


> Fine player of Liszt


That seems to be the case, I am very curious, hence the reason to purchase this box.
His Debussy also seems to be very special. As far as Satie is concerned, I have always stuck to the performances of Reinbert de Leeuw.
I might have some ear-cleaning to do.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Sung in English:


----------



## flamencosketches

Bourdon said:


> That seems to be the case, I am very curious, hence the reason to purchase this box.
> His Debussy also seems to be very special. As far as Satie is concerned, I have always stuck to the performances of Reinbert de Leeuw.
> I might have some ear-cleaning to do.


Ciccolini's Satie is the polar opposite of de Leeuw's, but no less profound for it, I think. You will enjoy what you hear!


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> That seems to be the case, I am very curious, hence the reason to purchase this box.
> His Debussy also seems to be very special. As far as Satie is concerned, I have always stuck to the performances of Reinbert de Leeuw.
> I might have some ear-cleaning to do.


No......those de Leeuw recordings are epic.


----------



## Helgi

I love Ciccolini's Satie, so clear and humble.

My latest purchase:










A new Brahms symphony cycle by Paavo Järvi and Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen.

Got this after watching The Brahms Code, a very enjoyable documentary about their approach to the Brahms symphonies:


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> I have an acquaintance who working in the distribution sales, he had one in stock, arriving tomorrow.
> Arion (3325483687225) = the number .


Thank you, Roger! However, I will be only window shopping now for a while, I can't spend anything on music untill March. Whathever discipline I had went to the dogs in the last couple of months, I overspent on cds, and also on the books.

It may sound like a silly question, but is this person's name or a company name?


----------



## Rogerx

Marinera said:


> Thank you, Roger! However, I will be only window shopping now for a while, I can't spend anything on music untill March. Whathever discipline I had went to the dogs in the last couple of months, I overspent on cds, and also on the books.
> 
> It may sound like a silly question, but is this person's name or a company name?


It's an old friend of mine , we go way back, so, fiends price.


----------



## Rogerx

Thank you Rmathuln .


----------



## Bourdon

Never thought purchasing a new set of Shostakovich symphonies,Haitink and Barshai seemed enough for me but I thought this set is a nice addition.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

SHM SACD version


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## elgar's ghost

Fritz Kobus said:


> Sung in English:


You found one! Heard it yet?


----------



## Blancrocher

Rachmaninov, Piano Concertos and Symphonies (Rudy/Jansons)


----------



## Rogerx

Rmathuln said:


>


Keeps you of the streets at night


----------



## starthrower

Picked up a used set.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## SixFootScowl

Somehow, with 4 bidders, I got this for $1.22 USD shipped on ebay.


----------



## Blancrocher

Wolfgang Rihm, _Jagden und Formen_ (Ensemble Modern/Dominique My)


----------



## AeolianStrains

Some recent pick ups from Presto's big sales:










Antoni Wit & Henryk Wojnarowski: Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir, _Dvorak's Requiem_ (2014)

Masterful, and fully deserving of Gramophon's editor's choice award. I'm not familiar with too many recordings of this work, but I really enjoyed it at least.




























Buncha Czerny discs from Tuck with Bonynge & the English Chamber. Still going through it all, so no solid opinions formed yet, but so far I'm enjoying it. I'm also now eyeing Czerny's non-etude piano music as well, but I have to explore these further first.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## rice




----------



## Rogerx

For €19.95 it's a no-brainer I think.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The arrival of my first Stockhausen occurred suddenly earlier today. This marks the new dawn of the light reaching my basement studio. Look how bright it shines!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rmathuln said:


>


I was under the impression that the score for _The Bedbug_ was mostly lost as only a short five-number suite was previously available. Also, I don't think that any of the music for _Love and Hate_ has previously surfaced in any shape or form, so this release is of double interest for fans of early Shosty.

Nice pic of DSCH and the ill-fated Vsevolod Meyerhold in less uncertain times.


----------



## starthrower

Glenn Gould - State Of Wonder, Bach: The Goldberg Variations 1955, 1981
Glenn Gould - Beethoven Piano Concertos
Edmund Rubbra - Symphonies 6 & 8 on Lyrita label


----------



## Blancrocher

Dutilleux: The Works for Piano (Anne Queffélec)


----------



## flamencosketches

Vlad Ashkenazy plays the Prokofiev piano concertos, with Previn and the LSO. Just got the Rachmaninov concertos from the same forces last week. Haven't heard any of it yet.


----------



## Josquin13

My recent purchases,

1. "Cafe au lait": Sharon Bezaly and Roland Pontinen. One of my favorite flautists playing a variety of rarely recorded repertory. She is accompanied by pianist Roland Pontinen, whose playing I've long admired & enjoyed: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00005YJCH/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

2. Leos Janacek: Piano Works--"On an Overgrown Path", "Into the Mists", Piano Sonata, Concertino, etc. played by Czech pianist Josef Palenicek. I had been listening to and liking Palenicek's Janacek for some time now on You Tube, and finally pulled the trigger on this 2 CD set: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009UBX4I/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1. His interpretations are remarkable, & different from both Rudolf Firkusny and Ivan Moravec's, so the set was a 'no-brainer' addition to my Janacek collection.

--Palenicek, "Into the Mists": 



--Palenicek, "On an Overgrown Path": 




3. "Suitner conducts Mozart": Otmar Suitner is one of the few principal conductors of the Staatskapelle Dresden whose recordings & tenure I hadn't explored (as it's my favorite orchestra in the world). However, I've been doing so over the past several months, with Suitner's Mozart operas and symphonies in Dresden, which are excellent. I finally found this Berlin Classics set at an affordable price, so I nabbed it: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BSNPMQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1. I'd be hard pressed to name another orchestra that plays Mozart as well as the Staatskapelle Dresden (only the Salzburg Mozarteum and English Chamber Orchestra come to mind).

--Suitner, Staatskapelle Dresden, Symphony no. 35, K. 385 "Haffner", first movement: 



--Suitner, Die Zauberflöte, K. 620: Overture: 




4. I also bought Suitner's Mozart "The Marriage of Figaro", after having been very impressed with "The Magic Flute" that he recorded in Dresden: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000035PC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1. Sometimes I think it's healthy to take a break from all the period instrument recordings that I listen to...

--Suitner, Le Nozze di Figaro, Overture: 




5. Anne Sofie von Otter - "La Bonne Chanson", French chamber songs. In my estimation, this CD is the only serious rival to Dame Janet Baker's classic 1960s recording of mostly the same music (though not exactly) with the Melos Ensemble of London. However, Otter has much better sound engineering than Dame Janet, which counts for a lot in this music. Of course, I had already owned a copy of this CD, but since it's a favorite, desert island disc of mine, I decided to buy an extra copy for back up protection! (something that I rarely do): https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000001GRC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1.

--Maurice Ravel: Trois Poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmè--As far as I know, this song cycle represents the only time in Ravel's career that he found himself in direction competition with Claude Debussy, who had acquired the rights to Mallarmè's three poems around the same time (actually shortly after Ravel, to Debussy's great annoyance). I'd say Ravel composed the better cycle, but Debussy's is great, too: 




6. A 2 CD set: comprised of music by Elliot Carter: his Violin Concerto, Three Occasions for Orchestra, & Concerto for Orchestra--conducted by the late Oliver Knussen; coupled with Knussen's Songs Without Voices, Whitman Settings, Sonya's Lullaby, Océan de terre, etc.--likewise conducted by Knussen: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004P8VHN2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1. To my surprise, I've actually found myself more fascinated by Knussen's music in this set, at least so far. I think Knussen may have been the most Debussy influenced contemporary composer, which keenly interests me, being a Debussy nut. Knussen was also a brilliant conductor, and a great champion of contemporary composers whose music interested him.

https://www.allmusic.com/album/elli...ra-oliver-knussen-océan-de-terre-mw0002130406

7. Dmitri Sitkovetsky playing Bach's Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, on the Orfeo label. This is a great set!, and it comes in excellent sound: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000028AYI/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1. On first impression, I'd say Sitkovetsky's set easily joins the list of my other favorite recordings--played on modern violins--by Uto Ughi, Josef Suk, Nathan Milstein (on DG), & Oleg Kagan, and is a top choice in this repertory. By the way, this is Sitkovetsky's second recording of this music. He had previously recorded another set for the Hännsler label, which I've not heard (but it's hard to imagine that it's any better than this).

--Dmitri Sitkovetsky, Bach Sonatas & Partitas:


----------



## Guest

Another Beethoven Quartet cycle, Belcea:










I really shouldn't be getting more Beethoven Quartet cycles but, amazingly, the samples I heard of this set were amazing, a must-have.

Got it as a lossless download.


----------



## Guest

flamencosketches said:


> Vlad Ashkenazy plays the Prokofiev piano concertos, with Previn and the LSO. Just got the Rachmaninov concertos from the same forces last week. Haven't heard any of it yet.


Vivid, in your face recordings. Great stuff.


----------



## Helgi

Baron Scarpia said:


> Another Beethoven Quartet cycle, Belcea:
> 
> I really shouldn't be getting more Beethoven Quartet cycles but, amazingly, the samples I heard of this set were amazing, a must-have.
> 
> Got it as a lossless download.


The sound is really something. I've been shopping around and this is on my list as a "lively/dramatic alternative" cycle.

Not sure I could live with it as an only set, but people seem to end up with _lots_ of recordings - and I'm beginning to understand why.


----------



## Blancrocher

John Luther Adams, _Become Ocean_


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> For €19.95 it's a no-brainer I think.


Is it still available for that price, and if so from which supplier?


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> For €19.95 it's a no-brainer I think.


It is not uncommon to see this set depreciated, but I like it a lot. I tend to listen to it in tandem with the Festetics set, which I also love.


----------



## DavidA

Handel's morality cantata. Marvellous!


----------



## Bluecrab

Josquin13 said:


> 5. Anne Sofie von Otter - "La Bonne Chanson", French chamber songs. In my estimation, this CD is the only serious rival to Dame Janet Baker's classic 1960s recording of mostly the same music (though not exactly) with the Melos Ensemble of London. However, Otter has much better sound engineering than Dame Janet, which counts for a lot in this music. Of course, I had already owned a copy of this CD, but since it's a favorite, desert island disc of mine, I decided to buy an extra copy for back up protection! (something that I rarely do)...


If you like this, you'll surely like the duet recording she did a few years ago with American jazz pianist Brad Mehldau, _Love Songs_ (I suspect that you're familiar with it). Her voice has never sounded better, the songs are top-caliber, and Mehldau's accompaniment is exquisitely tasteful throughout. This is one of the best albums I've heard in years.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## Rogerx

Malx said:


> Is it still available for that price, and if so from which supplier?


I am sorry, it's from a Belgium site where people can sell there stuff. www.tweedehands.be 
We have a friend in Antwerp and he picks it up and brings hit with him as he visits


----------



## Bigbang

Johnnie Burgess said:


> View attachment 129599
> 
> View attachment 129600


I heard the eroica by Kurt Masur on this cycle and cassette tape it of the radio...knew I had to have it. I still consider it to be my favorite, perhaps the best of this cycle. Not much else by Masur works with me. Yes, that was many years ago....I taped it.


----------



## millionrainbows

It came by mail...dirt cheap, wonderful set!


----------



## starthrower

I bought that Satie set a few years ago. A nice collection!


----------



## flamencosketches

millionrainbows said:


> It came by mail...dirt cheap, wonderful set!


Wow, that looks awesome. Not really the kind of thing I would expect from Sony, I hadn't realized they'd released so much Satie over the years. Will have to get it at some point.


----------



## fergusmcphail

2 packages arrived in the post while I was at work today. Looking forward to playing them Monday. The Rouders disc is most excellent. Glad to finally have a copy. The Dennis Brain disc I bought to feed my Hindemith fever. I don't know any of the works on it. I do know of Dennis Brain and am very familiar with his Mozart Horn Concertos. It's brand new and was only 99p. I might not like it but that's a cheap risk I'm willing to take.


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> I am sorry, it's from a Belgium site where people can sell there stuff. www.tweedehands.be
> We have a friend in Antwerp and he picks it up and brings hit with him as he visits


Not what I was hoping to hear - but thanks for the response.


----------



## Helgi

Well, I keep building my little library:










*Bach: Complete Cello Suites*
Jean-Guihen Queyras

The first of many I suspect. Others I have my eye on are Schiff and Zeuthen, but we'll see - one at a time!


----------



## SixFootScowl

DavidA said:


> View attachment 129588
> 
> 
> Handel's morality cantata. Marvellous!


Wonderful! I see it has three ladies (soprano, mezzo, and alto) and a tenor. I like it!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Johnnie Burgess said:


> View attachment 129599


I have this one and this Choral Fantasy recording is my absolute favorite ever (Brendel and Haitink). For those interested:

*Larger Cover Image Here*.

*Back Image Here*.


----------



## Bigbang

SixFootScowl said:


> I have this one and this Choral Fantasy recording is my absolute favorite ever (Brendel and Haitink). For those interested:
> 
> *Larger Cover Image Here*.
> 
> *Back Image Here*.


Mine too I think but I have a cd of this choral fantasy with Brendel/haitink--Emperor concerto


----------



## SixFootScowl

So I got Dutoit Rachmaninoff Symphony 1 and The Bells so figured to complete the cycle with these additions:


----------



## Rogerx

SixFootScowl said:


> So I got Dutoit Rachmaninoff Symphony 1 and The Bells so figured to complete the cycle with these additions:


Do you have the Rachmaninov: Vespers, Op. 37 already SixFootScow ?
I mean in general....


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> Do you have the Rachmaninov: Vespers, Op. 37 already SixFootScow ?
> I mean in general....


Just completing the Dutoit symphony cycle and consider The Bells and Symphonic Dances a part of a complete cycle. Yes, I have the Vespers in the big 28-disk set.


----------



## Helgi

Buying music on a whim is too easy 










*Mozart: Le Testament Symphonique (39-41)*
Jordi Savall, Le Concert des Nations

24 bit lossless


----------



## Bigbang

SixFootScowl said:


> Just completing the Dutoit symphony cycle and consider The Bells and Symphonic Dances a part of a complete cycle. Yes, I have the Vespers in the big 28-disk set.


Well I have The Bells by Dutoit on a cd with Spring Op 20..3 russian songs op.41...need to pull the wrapper off it and see what is inside....


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## Blancrocher

Verdi: Il Trovatore - La Traviata - Macbeth (Opus Arte DVD trilogy)


----------



## Paulby

Superb 1st symphony and my favourite En Saga


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## Captainnumber36

edited and deleted b/c of error.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Blancrocher

Blancrocher said:


> I just listened to disk 2 and it was defective. I assume nobody else has had problems with this box set?


I was just browsing on Amazon, and I see that multiple reviewers have since confirmed that the 2nd disk in the Paul Lewis box is/was defective. I handled the problem at the time by purchasing a used copy of the original release of that disk. Probably should have asked for a refund. In any case, I've enjoyed listening to the set.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Shostakovich's "Babi Yar" Symphony No 13, in a fabulous slow-burner of a performance by Riccardo Muti and the Chicago Symphony.


----------



## rice




----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven, Violin Sonatas (Kremer/Argerich)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler - Complete Symphonies, Lieder (Michael Gielen Edition; 17 disks + bonus DVD)


----------



## Rogerx

Blancrocher said:


> Verdi: Il Trovatore - La Traviata - Macbeth (Opus Arte DVD trilogy)


I hope you did buy it at Presto, super sale .


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## flamencosketches

^I've been looking at that Alexander Quartet Mozart. Let us know what you think.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Library sale today. $2 USD each! And the Rubinstein set was on my wish list too!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just took the plastic off a Harrison Birtwistle album I bought a while back. Night's Black Bird/The Shadow of Night/The Cry of Anubis for orchestra from NMC Recordings. Thrilling music! Will hear it again soon


----------



## Rmathuln

*Sibelius: The BIS Complete Sibelius Edition*
Volumes 1 , 2 , 4-10 , & 12. Already have Volumes 3, 11 , & 13.
Big acquisition I keep putting off.
Europadisc pricing and availability of all 10 volumes was too tempting.
Fulfills my completist obsession.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bruckner: Hans Knappertsbusch


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

flamencosketches said:


> ^I've been looking at that Alexander Quartet Mozart. Let us know what you think.


Listening to the last two and they are very well played. They need to finish the rest of Mozart's string quartets.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## SixFootScowl

Library sale $1 each today:


----------



## rice




----------



## rice




----------



## Duncan

Claudio Abbado & Wiener Philharmoniker: The Complete DG Recordings (58 CD set)









Sir John Barbirolli - The Complete RCA and Columbia Album Collection (6 CD set)


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

This isn't a purchase, because I don't buy physical music. But I found this collection on Spotify and am floored by the amount of great music and great performances contained within. I don't know what "BBC archives" they're referring to, but it contains Horenstein's great Mahler 8, Shostakovich recordings from Mravinsky and Rostropovich, amazing pianism from Richter, Gilels, Curzon, Rubinstein, Kempff, Michelangeli, and Annie Fischer (an incredible amount and variety of works), Markevitch's LSO Rite of Spring, wonderful performances from Beecham, Giulini, Monteux, and Toscanini; Janet Baker singing lieder, Dennis Brain playing horn chamber works, Oistrakh playing violin concerti, etc. Seriously. This is a treasure trove. Of course, most of the sound is mono but I didn't find it intolerable at all. Don't know how much it sells for, but worth a deep dive into either way!


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Granate

Two Beethoven rare cycles for 20€! Munch Boston is also available in this edition but it doesn't tempt me. Next should be the Furtwängler Andromeda (more expensive than 2 years ago).


----------



## Merl

Bought these two cycles yesterday for the tiny sum total of £7. Both mint. Bargain!

View attachment 130170


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## HenryPenfold

Crazy Melodia Bargains on Qobuz!

1) *Alexander Sladkovsky & Tatarstan National Symphony Orchestra *: Shostakovich: Complete Symphonies 24/96 Hi-Res Download *£14.99*
2) *Kondrashin* - Complete Shostakovich - 16 bit CD Quality download *£8.99
*3) *All Shostakovich 110th Anniversary *- 16 bit CD quality download *£8.99

*I saw the Sladkovsky set last year and it looked interesting, but I'd never heard of him! Because the set was about £85, I didn't even bother with it. At this price, I could not resist. On listening, I would say this set goes to the very top of all DSCH symphony cycles. A huge surprise. And the sound quality is possibly the best I have ever experienced in all my years of collecting music.
Kondrashin needs no words, and the 110th All Shostakovich set includes Maxim's premiere of the 15th, which has never been bettered by anyone.


----------



## Rach Man

Don't you love merchants who view classical music as garbage? I just found a flea market store that sells classical CDs at a price of 15 CDs for $10. I picked up these.

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta (Salonen LAPO)
Bartok: Piano Concertos #1-3 (Donohoe; Rattle CBSO)
Bartok: Violin Concerto #2 in B minor, Rhapsodies (Chung; Rattle CBSO)
Bax: Sym #2, November Woods (Lloyd-Jones RSNO)
Bax: Sym #5, Russian Suite (Thomson LPO)
Bax: Sym #6,Into The Twilight (Lloyd-Jones RSNO)
Bruckner: Sym #1 In C Minor (Solti CSO)
Bruckner: Sym #8 In C Minor "Apocalyptic" (Solti CSO)
Mahler: Sym #5 (Rattle BPO)
Mephisto Magic (Solti CSO)
Mussorgsky/Ravel: Pictures At An Exhibition, Borodin Sym #2 (Rattle BPO)
Previn: Violin Concerto, Bernstein Serenade (Mutter; Previn BSO)
Schonberg: Verklarte Night, 3 Piano Pieces, 5 Orchestral Pieces, 6 Little Piano Pieces (Barenboim CSO)
Shostakovich Sym #4 , Britten Russian Funeral March (Rattle CBSO)
Shostakovich: Sym #8 In C Minor (Litton DSO)

Also on the same day I picked up 19 CDs from a library sale (four of them were multiple discs). But I had to pay a whopping total $19 for the following CDs and sets. :lol:

Bach: Concertos for Harpsichord and Strings(Pinnock TEC)
Bax: Sym #2, Nympholept (Thomson LPO)
Bax: Sym #3, Dance of Wild Irravel (Thomson LPO)
Bax: Sym #6, Festival Overture (Thomson LPO)
Debussy: Orchestra Music (Haitink RCO - 2 CDs)
Dvorak: Sym #7, Overture "My Home" (Previn LAPO)
The Essential Falla (Dutoit, Rattle, etc. - 2 CDs)
Hanson: Sym #2, Barber: Violin Concerto (Slatkin SLSO)
Hanson: Sym #4, Suite "Merry Mount, etc. (Schwarz SSO)
Hanson: Sym #5, Sym #7, Piano Concerto (Schwarz SSO, etc.)
Haydn: Sym #82, 83,84 (Kuijken OAE)
Holst: The Planets (Dutoit MSO)
Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit, etc. (Ashkenazy)
Ravel: Orchestral Works (Dutoit MSO - 4 CDs)
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez, Rodrigo: Fantasia para un gentilhombre (Dutoit MSO, etc.)
Sibelius: Sym #3, 6 (Askenazy PO - 2 CDs)
Sibelius: The Tempest,Suites #1, 2 (Jarvi GSO)
Sibelius: The Complete Tone Poems (Gibson SNO)
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons (Hogwood AAM, etc.)


----------



## Rach Man

HenryPenfold said:


> Crazy Melodia Bargains on Qobuz!
> 
> 1) *Alexander Sladkovsky & Tatarstan National Symphony Orchestra *: Shostakovich: Complete Symphonies 24/96 Hi-Res Download *£14.99*
> 2) *Kondrashin* - Complete Shostakovich - 16 bit CD Quality download *£8.99
> *3) *All Shostakovich 110th Anniversary *- 16 bit CD quality download *£8.99
> *


*

Henry, thank you for posting this. I looked for the Kondrashin set and I found out that I can download the entire set for free from Amazon Prime Music. Without your post, I would not have known this.

Thank you.*


----------



## starthrower

Used CD


----------



## Helgi

Just ordered this - on CD as I couldn't find the whole set as a download. They're all on Presto Classical except for the disc with Nos. 3 & 8 for some reason, at least it's not available to me.










*Beethoven: The 9 Symphonies*
Paavo Järvi and Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## Helgi

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Don't know how much it sells for, but worth a deep dive into either way!


About €360 for both volumes as a lossless download


----------



## rice

Really interesting late-romantic Swedish music.
I read Rangström was a modernist composer. But after some brief listening of his symphonies on youtube, I think his compositions are still of late-romantic traditions, only with some modern touch. Very tuneful and expressive.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rach Man said:


> Henry, thank you for posting this. I looked for the Kondrashin set and I found out that I can download the entire set for free from Amazon Prime Music. Without your post, I would not have known this.
> 
> Thank you.


You're welcome, glad to have been of help!


----------



## HenryPenfold

rice said:


> Really interesting late-romantic Swedish music.
> I read Rangström was a modernist composer. But after some brief listening of his symphonies on youtube, I think his compositions are still of late-romantic traditions, only with some modern touch. Very tuneful and expressive.


I've had the Rangstrom set for a few years now, and I still don't get on with them!

Your comment about reading that he was a modernest composer is interesting. That's what I thought, and was quite disappointed to find that it's pretty much late romantic. If streaming had been available to me when I made the purchase .......

I bought the Atterberg set on CPO the same time. Don't get on with them either!


----------



## rice

HenryPenfold said:


> I've had the Rangstrom set for a few years now, and I still don't get on with them!
> 
> Your comment about reading that he was a modernest composer is interesting. That's what I thought, and was quite disappointed to find that it's pretty much late romantic. If streaming had been available to me when I made the purchase .......
> 
> I bought the Atterberg set on CPO the same time. Don't get on with them either!


I have the Atterberg set too and I love it:lol: His piano concerto and sinfonia are also amazing.
But that's just because my favourite is late-romanticism so they are exactly my cup of tea.
I always have a brief listen on youtube before making any purchase of unknown music. You can find most things on youtube these days
I thought I'd like Weinberg too. But after some listening on youtube, some of his works like the flute concertos are quite interesting but I find most of them are too modern to me!


----------



## Blancrocher

Berlioz - Harold in Italy, Tristia (Gardiner)


----------



## Joachim Raff

Blancrocher said:


> Berlioz - Harold in Italy, Tristia (Gardiner)


My favourite version


----------



## Joachim Raff

Lots of competition, but I love this new version of King Christian II Suite. Lovely music


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> Crazy Melodia Bargains on Qobuz!
> 
> 1) *Alexander Sladkovsky & Tatarstan National Symphony Orchestra *: Shostakovich: Complete Symphonies 24/96 Hi-Res Download *£14.99*
> 2) *Kondrashin* - Complete Shostakovich - 16 bit CD Quality download *£8.99
> *3) *All Shostakovich 110th Anniversary *- 16 bit CD quality download *£8.99
> 
> *I saw the Sladkovsky set last year and it looked interesting, but I'd never heard of him! Because the set was about £85, I didn't even bother with it. At this price, I could not resist. On listening, I would say this set goes to the very top of all DSCH symphony cycles. A huge surprise. And the sound quality is possibly the best I have ever experienced in all my years of collecting music.
> Kondrashin needs no words, and the 110th All Shostakovich set includes Maxim's premiere of the 15th, which has never been bettered by anyone.


Thanks Henry - I have been waiting years to find the Kondrashin Symphony set at a resonable price - lossless download will do nicely.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## Rogerx

Johnnie Burgess said:


>


The last one is very special Johnnie.


----------



## Granate

Another 23€ out of the wallet for these two opportunities. I don't know how the Memories Edition of the Toscanini 1939 cycle will sound. I hope it can be similar to M&A. It was also time to own a 4 Seasons CD after my challenge last winter.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Zama

Joachim Raff said:


> View attachment 130297
> 
> 
> Lots of competition, but I love this new version of King Christian II Suite. Lovely music


OMG it's really amazing!!! Thanks for your post and the information.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My three most recent purchases:

*Richard Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder* & Various Lieder*
Diana Damrau (Soprano)
* Mariss Jansons & the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks 
Helmut Deutsche (Piano)

*Robert Schumann: Myrthen *
Camilla Tilling (Soprano), Christian Gerhaher (Baritone) and Gerold Huber (Piano)

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Solo Piano Works*
Peter Donohoe


----------



## reinmar von zweter

Very strange things:


----------



## reinmar von zweter

Edited, double post...


----------



## rice




----------



## Paulby

Brahms: Cello Sonatas, Hungarian Dances


----------



## Helgi

Thanks to Enthusiast for posting this earlier today :tiphat:










*Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade*
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Thomas Beecham

Also bought Jordi Savall's Eroica and a couple of Les Síecles albums; Ravel's Daphnis et Chloé and Fauré/Poulenc/Debussy.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## reinmar von zweter

Decca Croatian sessions.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## Merl

£3 in my local charity shop. Mint.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Bruckner 6 *-Bergen Philharmonic, Thomas Dausgaard. 24/96 Hi-Res download (not listened to it yet).


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## flamencosketches

Merl said:


> £3 in my local charity shop. Mint.
> 
> View attachment 130692


I just bought that for like $8 brand new on eBay. I don't know why it's going so cheap. Haven't even broke into it yet.


----------



## Guest

Barber, Complete Orchestral Works, Alsop:










After listening to a variety of Barber orchestral works, I can't find anything he wrote that I don't like. At starthrower's suggestion I picked this one up, just to have everything.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

DVD.


----------



## flamencosketches

Baron Scarpia said:


> Barber, Complete Orchestral Works, Alsop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After listening to a variety of Barber orchestral works, I can't find anything he wrote that I don't like. At starthrower's suggestion I picked this one up, just to have everything.


I have two volumes of that set already. I wonder if it would make any sense to get the box now or just collect the remaining individual issues. In any case I feel similarly to you about Barber. I've been impressed with everything thus far.


----------



## Granate

So, I gave in. Maybe the old mozart I was most recommended. Bicentenary recordings conducted live and in studio by Bruno Walter for Columbia. I think all were issued and Sony should hold the rights of the original tapes, but the seller had reduced the overall price of these 3CDs to 15.43€ on Ebay. I had spent 14€ on digital files of ambient music yesterday (to composers that were alive), and I felt bad about this offer.

I hope that I can find a definitive mono Mozart among these together with Klemperer, Erich Kleiber, Toscanini, Munch, and some Furtwängler. So I haven't wasted any money on those boxes.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

18th century composer William Hamilton Bird resided 19 years in Hindustan after which he compiled and adapted favourite Indian airs for the harpsichord in 1789.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## DavidA

View attachment 130942


Got this from a charity shop. Convinced it was Mahler 3. Put it on and Mahler 6 came out the speakers! Read the label! :lol:

But glad I bought it as fantastic performance. Lennie at his best.


----------



## Blancrocher

Sibelius: Symphonies, Finlandia, Oceanides, Tapiola, Kullervo (Berglund/Helsinki)


----------



## flamencosketches

Blancrocher said:


> Sibelius: Symphonies, Finlandia, Oceanides, Tapiola, Kullervo (Berglund/Helsinki)


I have been looking at this (I already have the Berglund/Bournemouth cycle and have heard from some that the Helsinki is better), plus Vladimir Ashkenazy's cycle, plus Karajan's EMI cycle (incomplete)... Lord knows I do not need another Sibelius cycle, but... is it just me, or does this music really reward variety in interpretation?


----------



## Rogerx

GEMS OF THE POLISH BAROQUE (2CD)
Ensemble Giardino Di Delizie


----------



## Blancrocher

flamencosketches said:


> I have been looking at this (I already have the Berglund/Bournemouth cycle and have heard from some that the Helsinki is better), plus Vladimir Ashkenazy's cycle, plus Karajan's EMI cycle (incomplete)... Lord knows I do not need another Sibelius cycle, but... is it just me, or does this music really reward variety in interpretation?


I'm sure that most of us feel, at any given time, that it would be desirable to have another Sibelius cycle.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Brahms: Four Hans Piano Music
- Symphony No.1 and Triumphlied
- Ein Deutsches Requiem 
Silke-Thora Matthies & Christian Köhn (Piano)*

My interest in these Piano reductions by Brahms himself started with this Piano Duos recording of Brahms' Third & Fourth Symphonies on two Pianos. Both of these purchases are performed as four hands on one keyboard.

Initial concern over this was dispelled by the First Symphony & Triumphlied which arrived today. Though the Requiem won't arrive for a day or so yet, I'm confident it will equally impress.

Matthies & Köhn have me hooked so far in their interpretations and performances so I will be picking up further recordings they have made in the future. I find these reductions really fascinating - as though they offer a glance at the inner-workings of Brahms' music. It offers a fresh look at these works and to me are very enjoyable.


----------



## Selby

It is rare that a new Stephen Hough recording would slip by me. Apparently this came out in January. Using Hyperion's FLAC download option for the first time. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Guest002

I've had the Adam Fischer symphonies for years, carefully catalogued... and seldom listened to. Haydn has never 'done' it for me, I guess. Or maybe it was Fischer. Anyway: these new(ish) ones from Antonini are making me sit up and take notice of Haydn once more.

Not cheap, though. But this one was definitely worth it.


----------



## Judith

Selby said:


> It is rare that a new Stephen Hough recording would slip by me. Apparently this came out in January. Using Hyperion's FLAC download option for the first time. Fingers crossed.
> 
> View attachment 131029


Have this album and it is a pleasure to listen to it. Stephen Hough never lets me down


----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## Blancrocher

Shostakovich: Symphonies (Barshai)


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## starthrower

All used CDs


----------



## flamencosketches

^Nice, Star. I've heard good things about that Michael Tilson Thomas Mahler 7, and the Boulez Mahler 1. I'm not a fan of what I've heard of MTT, but if it was a cheap enough deal of a used CD I probably would have picked up that one too.


----------



## starthrower

I got a great deal on those three from World Of Books site. Free shp too!


----------



## flamencosketches

Nice, I've ordered plenty from their ebay store.


----------



## haydnguy

Johnnie Burgess said:


>


Nice Haul! ***********


----------



## starthrower

Picked up another M7 on this used CD. Rattle's 1991 live recording. I don't know if there's an ideal performance of this difficult work but I'm listening to Gielen, Tennstedt, Bernstein, Ozawa, Tilson Thomas, Rattle, and I may try Boulez, and Kubelik at some point. And I have Klemperer which I'm sure is going to be a highly idiosyncratic interpretation.


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> View attachment 131254
> 
> 
> Picked up another M7 on this used CD. Rattle's 1991 live recording. I don't know if there's an ideal performance of this difficult work but I'm listening to Gielen, Tennstedt, Bernstein, Ozawa, Tilson Thomas, Rattle, and I may try Boulez, and Kubelik at some point. And I have Klemperer which I'm sure is going to be a highly idiosyncratic interpretation.


Klemperer's is a good 20 minutes longer than any other. It is slower than hell. I love it when listening to the individual movements. I haven't tried to get through it all at once.


----------



## reinmar von zweter

Schreker, o love!


----------



## starthrower

reinmar von zweter said:


> View attachment 131257
> 
> Schreker, o love!


Very good opera! I have a different version on Challenge Classics.


----------



## Joe B

Oredered from presto tonight:


----------



## Forsooth

Rogerx said:


>










Dave Brubeck, 1972.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Had mp3 copy wanted a physical copy.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

haydnguy said:


> Nice Haul! ***********


Found all of them for great prices.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Ariasexta

What a moment! My complete Bach cantata Box(67Cd) is on the way, by Ton Koopman. And since it is by Mr Koopman, nothing is to be worried, he is always consistent with vocal music. It gonna be one of the most memorable purchases of my entire life.


----------



## Taplow

This duo of oldies:


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach, Concertos for Pianos (2 disks)

Evgeni Koroliov, Anna Vinnitskaya, Ljupka Hadzi Geogieva / Kammerakademie Potsdam


----------



## rice




----------



## Lilijana

Ring Cycles cond. Young, Kna (56), Thielemann (bayreuth)

Adorno: _In Search of Wagner_
Scruton: _The Ring of Truth_
Shaw: _The Perfect Wagnerite_ (dover paperback reprint)

Die Walküre, full score of the latest edition reprinted by Eulenburg. Will get another score at next pay day...


----------



## rice




----------



## flamencosketches

composer jess said:


> Ring Cycles cond. Young, Kna (56), Thielemann (bayreuth)
> 
> Adorno: _In Search of Wagner_
> Scruton: _The Ring of Truth_
> Shaw: _The Perfect Wagnerite_ (dover paperback reprint)
> 
> Die Walküre, full score of the latest edition reprinted by Eulenburg. Will get another score at next pay day...


Big Wagner phase, eh? I will be curious to see how this influence manifests itself in your music.


----------



## Helgi

Well, I've now *gasp* started a CD collection. The idea is to build a small physical collection to listen to in the living room, alongside my digital file-based collection.

My local record store has a clear-out on CDs they've opened to play in the store, but are otherwise like new. Today I picked up:


Beethoven Symphonies: Gardiner, ORR - Archiv (the shiny one)
Beethoven Violin Concerto Op. 61 and Romances: Menuhin and Furtwangler - Testament
Bach Magnificat: Herreweghe - Harmonia Mundi
Holst Planets and Elgar Enigma Variations: Karajan/WP, Monteux/LSO - Decca
Brahms Op. 116-19: Wilhelm Kempff - DG
Brahms Piano Quartets: Ax, Stern, Laredo, Ma - Sony
Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1 and Nutcracker Suite: Argerich, Abbado/BPO - DG
Beethoven Piano Sonatas: Michelangeli - Aura
Chopin recital: Michelangeli - Aura
Brahms Piano Concertos: Horowitz/Toscanini - APR
Haydn London Symphonies: Colin Davis, Concertgebouw - Philips
Brahms Symphonies etc.: Furtwangler - Music and Arts
Bach Mass in B minor: Gardiner, Monteverdi, English Baroque Soloists - Archiv
Haydn Nelson Mass: Pinnock, The English Concert - Archiv
R. Strauss Zarathustra, Don Juan, 4 Last Songs etc.: Karajan, BPO - DG
Sibelius Symphony No. 5: Lahti SO, Vanska - BIS

Plus a 14 CD box with radio recordings from Bernard Haitink and RCO, and the 56 CD Aldo Ciccolini box from EMI.

I'm mulling over a few others, including a Dvorak symphony cycle with Istvan Kertesz and LSO.


----------



## flamencosketches

Helgi said:


> Well, I've now *gasp* started a CD collection. The idea is to build a small physical collection to listen to in the living room, alongside my digital file-based collection.
> 
> My local record store has a clear-out on CDs they've opened to play in the store, but are otherwise like new. Today I picked up:
> 
> 
> Beethoven Symphonies: Gardiner, ORR - Archiv (the shiny one)
> Beethoven Violin Concerto Op. 61 and Romances: Menuhin and Furtwangler - Testament
> Bach Magnificat: Herreweghe - Harmonia Mundi
> Holst Planets and Elgar Enigma Variations: Karajan/WP, Monteux/LSO - Decca
> Brahms Op. 116-19: Wilhelm Kempff - DG
> Brahms Piano Quartets: Ax, Stern, Laredo, Ma - Sony
> Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1 and Nutcracker Suite: Argerich, Abbado/BPO - DG
> Beethoven Piano Sonatas: Michelangeli - Aura
> Chopin recital: Michelangeli - Aura
> Brahms Piano Concertos: Horowitz/Toscanini - APR
> Haydn London Symphonies: Colin Davis, Concertgebouw - Philips
> Brahms Symphonies etc.: Furtwangler - Music and Arts
> Bach Mass in B minor: Gardiner, Monteverdi, English Baroque Soloists - Archiv
> Haydn Nelson Mass: Pinnock, The English Concert - Archiv
> R. Strauss Zarathustra, Don Juan, 4 Last Songs etc.: Karajan, BPO - DG
> Sibelius Symphony No. 5: Lahti SO, Vanska - BIS
> 
> Plus a 14 CD box with radio recordings from Bernard Haitink and RCO, and the 56 CD Aldo Ciccolini box from EMI.
> 
> I'm mulling over a few others, including a Dvorak symphony cycle with Istvan Kertesz and LSO.


What a great and well rounded start to your collection. You're going to get a lot of joy out of that music. I'm thinking of getting that Kertesz/LSO Dvorak too, I don't have any Dvorak cycles in my library.


----------



## flamencosketches

duplicate post.......


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Lilijana

composer jess said:


> Ring Cycles cond. Young, Kna (56), Thielemann (bayreuth)
> 
> Adorno: _In Search of Wagner_
> Scruton: _The Ring of Truth_
> Shaw: _The Perfect Wagnerite_ (dover paperback reprint)
> 
> Die Walküre, full score of the latest edition reprinted by Eulenburg. Will get another score at next pay day...


I also bought Marek Janowski's Parsifal recording.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Had mp3 version and wanted a cd copy of the Haitink Beethoven symphonies.


----------



## Guest

Filling in Schumann:


----------



## Granate

With the last Mozart Walter set on Andromeda, my mono collection got really huge. Enough time without opening the cases, so it was time to take a picture in the brightest part of the house so I could show them.


----------



## Granate

And new purchases go from historical mono Beethoven, Brahms and Verdi to HD Sibelius music.

The 4 Seasons by Gli Incogniti and the Giulini Traviata arrived perfectly too.


----------



## Lilijana

_Inside Conducting_ by Christopher Seaman.

Also my Walküre score arrived recently; it's quite nice.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Merl

Bostock's underrated Nielsen cycle from Fleabay. I may have Blomstedt's set (and I'm a bit hit or miss with Nielsen anyway) but I couldn't turn it down for £1.70. This set got very mixed reviews when it came out but listening to the 1st symphony, again, last night I was more inclined to view it as Musicweb did when it was released, in a positive light. Certainly worth £1.70 of anyone's money and in mint condition.


----------



## starthrower

I found an inexpensive copy on eBay. After sampling the pieces at YouTube, they sounded good to me.


----------



## flamencosketches

^I am debating which Wuorinen to buy. Leaning toward the Tzadik disc with his cat on the cover.

I just ordered this:









... on your good word, Star. Excited to get it. I also randomly found another Stockhausen CD in a record store today:









It was one of only maybe 5 classical CDs in the whole store. Remembering that Mandryka once said he liked _Stimmung_ because it sounds like a bunch of stoned hippies trying to chant a mantra, I figured what the hell. Think I paid three dollars for it.


----------



## starthrower

I listened to a bit of Stimmung several years ago. I remember it being pretty weird. I'm sure you'll like the Gruppen CD. The Tzadik Wuorinen CD sounds pretty good. I like the acoustic pieces.


----------



## flamencosketches

I also found this at that same store:










Cage's 5th and final opera. Sorry, just a little bit more insanity than I can handle. I'll come back to it later in life. His explanation of the silly title: "For two hundred years the Europeans have been sending us their operas. Now I'm sending them back." What a goofy guy Cage was.

More yesterday purchases, from a different store:


----------



## Granate

Granate said:


> And new purchases go from historical mono Beethoven, Brahms and Verdi to HD Sibelius music.
> 
> The 4 Seasons by Gli Incogniti and the Giulini Traviata arrived perfectly too.


Ok, so Spanish Home office will only close land borders, but they may close air borders if needed. The order does not affect to cargo transportation. Time to wait...

I'll need to try to phone Correos to request that they don't deliver or make available my mail until the three different parcels are together, and then put them in low priority. Thing is that in all this time I haven't ever been able to find the order number either by Amazon or Ebay. Anyone knows?

*As an example, I recommend you to postpone any online purchase of phisical products until the thing calms down,
wherever you live.*


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Granate said:


> Ok, so Spanish Home office will only close land borders, but they may close air borders if needed. The order does not affect to cargo transportation. Time to wait...
> 
> I'll need to try to phone Correos to request that they don't deliver or make available my mail until the three different parcels are together, and then put them in low priority. Thing is that in all this time I haven't ever been able to find the order number either by Amazon or Ebay. Anyone knows?
> 
> As an example, I recommend you to postpone any online purchase of phisical products until the thing calms down,[/SIZE]
> ]wherever you live


I don't get this, when you buy something you always get a e-mail with /date /price etc?????


----------



## Granate

Rogerx said:


> I don't get this, when you buy something you always get a e-mail with /date /price etc?????


It's a long code of numbers and letters that the Mail Office uses to archive parcels. Amazon uses a code to name their orders that has nothing to do with the Mail Service, and ebay does the same. That is the only code they show. I guess it has to do with tracking service. Inside the office, when I request if one item is in the mail office ready to be delivered, they ask me for that code and I'm never able to reply because I've never found it anywhere. it starts like #ORD...


----------



## Rogerx

Granate said:


> It's a long code of numbers and letters that the Mail Office uses to archive parcels. Amazon uses a code to name their orders that has nothing to do with the Mail Service, and ebay does the same. That is the only code they show. I guess it has to do with tracking service. Inside the office, when I request if one item is in the mail office ready to be delivered, they ask me for that code and I'm never able to reply because I've never found it anywhere. it starts like #ORD...


Thank you now I understand what you mean, by the way, I just got a DVD from Amazon send last Friday from the U.K .
No track and trace but very quick service.


----------



## Lilijana

Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Janowski)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## Rogerx

Piazzólla - Tangos y Canciones

Ofelia Sala (soprano)

Munich Piano Trio

Makes you warm inside .


----------



## pianozach

I've been contracted to perform a concert of 19th Century female composers. The musicologist who's idea this is recommended a four part program something like this:

Piano sonata
Piano and violin 
Piano and cello
Piano trio

While our initial concert date was for June, with this lockdown, it appears we will likely postpone it.

She sent some materials over, which included 9 CDs:









2 CD set: *Chamber Works by Women Composers*; The Macalester Trio
. . . . . Clara Schumann: Trio for Piano, Violin & Cello in G minor, Op. 17, Nos. 1-4
. . . . . Amy Beach:  Trio for Piano, Violin & Cello, Op. 150 Nos. 1-3
. . . . . Germaine Tailleferre: Sonata for Violin & Piano in C# minor, I-IV.
. . . . . Lili Boulanger: Nocturne, Cortege
. . . . . Fanny Mendelssohn Nensel: Trio for Piano, Violin & Cello in D minor, Op. 11 Nos. 1-4
. . . . . Teresa Carreño: String Quartet in B minor, I-IV
. . . . . Cecile Chaminade: Trio for Piano, Violin & Cello No. 1 in G minor, Op. 11 Nos. 1-4









*The Women's Philharmonic* - Jo Ann Falletta, Angela Cheng, Gillian Benet, with Nina Flyer
. . . . . Lili Boulanger: D'un Soir Triste (1918), D'un Matin de Printemps (1918)
. . . . . Clara Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 7 Nos. 1-3 (1836)
. . . . . Germaine Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra, I-III (1927)
. . . . . Fanny Mendelssohn: Ouverture (c. 1830)









*Music for Cello and Piano by Female Composers of the 19th Century* - Thomas Blees, Maria Bergmann
. . . . . Louise Farenc: Sonata in Bb major, Op. 46
. . . . . Clara Faisst: Adagio consolante in Bb major, Op. 7 No. 1
. . . . . Juise Adolpha Lebeau: Romanze in E major, Op. 24 No. 1
. . . . . Emilie Mayer: Sonata in D major, Op. 47









*Luise Adolpha Le Beau: Kammermusik* - Thomas Blees, Maria Bergmann, Mendelssohn-Trio Zurich
. . . . . Luise Adolpha Le Beau: Sonate D-dur für Violoncello und Klavier, Op. 17 Nos. 1-3
. . . . . Luise Adolpha Le Beau: Drei Klavierstücke, Op. 57 Nos. 1-3
. . . . . Luise Adolpha Le Beau: Vier Stücke für Violoncello und Klavier, Op. 24 Nos. 1-4
. . . . . Luise Adolpha Le Beau: Trio d-moll für Violine, Violoncello und Klavier, Op. 15 Nos. 1-4









*Luise Adolpha Le Beau: Complete Works for Piano*; Ana-Marija Markovina (with downloadable bonus tracks)j
. . . . . 28 assorted tracks, including
. . . . . Drei klavierstücke, Op. 1 Nos. 1-3
. . . . . Sonate für Clavier, Op. 8 Nos. 1-4
. . . . . Acht Prälurdien für Klavier, Op. 12 Nos. 1-8
. . . . . Drei alte Tänze, Op. 48 Nos. 1-3
. . . . . Klavierstücke, Op. 57 Nos. 1-3


----------



## pianozach

[continued]

View attachment 132123


*Amanda Maier Meets Johannes Brahms* - Elmira Darvorova, Philip Myers, Bryan Wagorn
. . . . . Johannes Brahms: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in Eb major, Op. 40
. . . . . Amanda Maier: Sonata for Violin and Piano in B minor
. . . . . Johannes Brahms: Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 3 in D minor, Op. 108

View attachment 132124


*Mayer: Violin Sonatas - Aleksandra Maslovaric*
. . . . . Emilie Mayer: Sonata in E minor for Violin and Piano, Op. 19
. . . . . Emilie Mayer: Sonata in Eb Major for Violin and Piano
. . . . . Emilie Mayer: Sonata in A minor for Violin and Piano, Op. 18

View attachment 132125


*Piano Music by Cécile Chaminade, Vol. 3 - Peter Jacobs*
. . . . . Cecil Louise Stéphanie Chaminade: 22 assorted excerpts and fragments 
. . . . . includes 9 from Album des enfants, Opp. 123, 126, 127
. . . . . and all three movements of Piano Sonata in C minor, Op. 21


----------



## Helgi

I've been to the estate sale again... some highlights:


----------



## Helgi

Continued:


----------



## Merl

25p from my local charity shop. Result. Cover is a bit waterdamaged but disc is fine.


----------



## Rmathuln

The new recordings by Lief Segerstam have tempted me as they have been individually released. Using ImportCD 10% coupon last week made getting the whole set a no brainer to get those recordings and much more. $76 before tax and shipping. Shipped Friday.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

HDTracks sales and home quarantine are a dangerous mix.

-Wagner Overtures etc. by Janowski and the Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin
-Mendelssohn Piano Concertos and Rondo Brilliant, by Martin Helmchen and Herwige/Royal Flemish Philharmionic


----------



## Common Listener

Since that's kind of hard to read, it's Mozart's Haydn Quartets performed by the Juilliard Quartet.


----------



## Tristan

It's so difficult to find a recording of all of Tchaikovsky's string quartets as well as the Souvenir de Florence (version for sextet, not the orchestral version). But this recording has it all, excellent performances and audio quality:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 & Triple Concerto

Isabelle Faust (violin), Jean-Guihen Queyras (violoncello) & Martin Helmchen (piano)

Gewandhausorchester, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## Helgi

Just pre-ordered Víkingur Ólafsson's new album at my local record store (online).










Might have to pick it up drive-thru style on Friday, have them fling it into the car from a safe distance. We'll see.


----------



## flamencosketches

Helgi said:


> Just pre-ordered Víkingur Ólafsson's new album at my local record store (online).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to pick it up drive-thru style on Friday, have them fling it into the car from a safe distance. We'll see.


A few record stores in my city were still operating under similar conditions (order online, pick up in store) but I believe a recent "shelter-in-place" ordinance will shut them down entirely beginning today. I hope to see the city's small businesses survive these times. I'm sure many record stores will not survive two weeks, a month of downtime.


----------



## Helgi

Yep, same thing here with everything closing down except for grocery stores, pharmacies and the like.

This record store is a real gem. I hope they figure out a way to keep it going.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## pacret

Two last purchases


----------



## pacret

And before them :


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Bargain price 51 CD. €40.00


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Bargain price 51 CD. €40.00


Wow!! That isn't a bargain, it's a steal. I'm jealous!


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> Wow!! That isn't a bargain, it's a steal. I'm jealous!


I have to get it first, it's from Belgium, and the travel restrictions .


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> I have to get it first, it's from Belgium, and the travel restrictions .


Good luck!! I know you live right on the border, but I thought I'd heard the border was closed off at the moment. Is there a date that they will lift the restriction?


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Granate

Rogerx said:


> I have to get it first, it's from Belgium, and the travel restrictions .


Good luck too. I have like three other orders that haven't been dispatched, and they are in the US or in Spain. I still think there are no restrictions to cargo but post service must be much slower. Only thinks clearly dispatched are my items from Japan. I'm seeing lots of bargains now.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mozart - piano music


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> Good luck!! I know you live right on the border, but I thought I'd heard the border was closed off at the moment. Is there a date that they will lift the restriction?


Yes it's closed, but....our neighbor works in Belgium and is allowed in, so he is picking it up next Monday.
And...no, no end insight for the restrictions, alas.


----------



## Rogerx

Granate said:


> Good luck too. I have like three other orders that haven't been dispatched, and they are in the US or in Spain. I still think there are no restrictions to cargo but post service must be much slower. Only thinks clearly dispatched are my items from Japan. I'm seeing lots of bargains now.


See post 14458.............................................


----------



## Rmathuln

Rogerx said:


> See post 14458.............................................


I got a Japan eBay shipment yesterday (Blomstedt Dresden Beethoven on Tower Records produc ed SACDs)

A box from JPC shipped 20 days ago arrived and cleared US Customs in LA in the last 22 hours.

I received some CDs from UK Amazon.com seller last Friday, overall delivery less than a wee.

I have not seen any serious adverse eCommerce effects from COVID-19 outside the longer shipment times for Amazon Prime qualified orders.

Amazon has declared that their fulfillment operations given priority to essential merchandise when it comes to stocking their warehouses and fulfilling orders. Which means new releases can be delayed, and replenishment of out-of-stock items could wait a while.


----------



## Malx

As I am now officially furloughed and with the restrictions on movements in the UK I have just ordered a new set of headphones to further isolate myself from the current pandemic.
With a little on-line shopping around I managed to get £105 off the suggested price of these Grado SR325e's


----------



## Merl

Malx said:


> As I am now officially furloughed and with the restrictions on movements in the UK I have just ordered a new set of headphones to further isolate myself from the current pandemic.
> With a little on-line shopping around I managed to get £105 off the suggested price of these Grado SR325e's
> 
> View attachment 132470


 ....

Nice, Malx.. 
................


----------



## flamencosketches

^Nice. I thought about getting a pair of Grados to replace my Sennheiser HD280s. I love how these sound but they keep giving me problems, I feel like they make them too fragile. This is my third pair in as many years.


----------



## Granate

Granate said:


> Good luck too. I have like three other orders that haven't been dispatched, and they are in the US or in Spain. I still think there are no restrictions to cargo but post service must be much slower. Only things clearly dispatched are my items from Japan. I'm seeing lots of bargains now.




















I was notified that my two cds have been dispatched. I don't know if they are in the US or in Hong Kong. Both costed me 20.80€ thanks to the Ebay coupon.


















And these two sets only for 12€. They were also dispatched.


----------



## Malx

flamencosketches said:


> ^Nice. I thought about getting a pair of Grados to replace my Sennheiser HD280s. I love how these sound but they keep giving me problems, I feel like they make them too fragile. This is my third pair in as many years.


Sorry flamenco, I may be reading your post incorrectly - are you saying you have had three pairs of Grados?
I had a pair a while back and they lasted me about seven years before my daughter knocked them over then accidently trod on them - after that they did struggle!!!
But I admit you have to treat them kindly as they aren't the most robust headphones around. However the airy open sounstage they create is remarkable along with a tonal accuracy I love - just don't expect masses of bass, not ideal for organ aficionados.


----------



## flamencosketches

Malx said:


> Sorry flamenco, I may be reading your post incorrectly - are you saying you have had three pairs of Grados?
> I had a pair a while back and they lasted me about seven years before my daughter knocked them over then accidently trod on them - after that they did struggle!!!
> But I admit you have to treat them kindly as they aren't the most robust headphones around. However the airy open sounstage they create is remarkable along with a tonal accuracy I love - just don't expect masses of bass, not ideal for organ aficionados.


No, third pair of Sennheisers. They sound good but I'm afraid they aren't built to last, at least these entry-level ones, anyway. Thanks for the comments on the Grados. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Lilijana

Bought a bunch of books lately, but the music related ones were....

Alain Badiou: Five Lessons on Wagner
Norman Del Mar: Anatomy of the Orchestra


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## rice

More Mahler in the collection.


----------



## Blancrocher

Caroline Shaw, Orange (Attacca Quartet)


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## pacret

I am buying some Horowitz cds for the first time in my life


----------



## pacret

I also bought this one.


----------



## pacret

And this one.

Last week, I was entirely focused on Horowitz music.


----------



## pacret

The last Horowitz purchase for now.


----------



## flamencosketches

pacret said:


> View attachment 132642
> 
> 
> The last Horowitz purchase for now.


Pretty sure I have this somewhere. I ought to break it out one of these days.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Bach - WTC book 1 - Kimiko Ishizaka - piano


----------



## flamencosketches

Andrew Kenneth said:


> View attachment 132666
> 
> 
> Bach - WTC book 1 - Kimiko Ishizaka - piano


Nice, I got this recently too.


----------



## flamencosketches

Just came in. Excited to explore this music, much of which I've never heard and know nothing about.


----------



## Blancrocher

"The Tokyo String Quartet Plays Beethoven" (9 cd box)


----------



## rice

Some masses and a beautiful symphony:angel:


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## pacret

Thanks to the forum, I discovered Anner Bylsma yesterday.
Wonderful cellist !


----------



## Granate

_On picture: Otto Klemperer conducts Beethoven - Symphonies 2, 4, 5 & 7 with the Philharmonia Orchestra Live from the Royal Festival Hall on 1957 - Missa Solemnis with the Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester Köln (WDR) in 1955._

Total price: 40€

Only the Cologne Beethoven No.1 to complete the 50s Beethoven recordings I want. But it's not really important. Torino is quite better.


----------



## Rogerx

Granate said:


> _On picture: Otto Klemperer conducts Beethoven - Symphonies 2, 4, 5 & 7 with the Philharmonia Orchestra Live from the Royal Festival Hall on 1957 - Missa Solemnis with the Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester Köln (WDR) in 1955._
> 
> Total price: 40€
> 
> Only the Cologne Beethoven No.1 to complete the 50s Beethoven recordings I want. But it's not really important. Torino is quite better.


How is the fast/ slow is the delivery right now in Spain?


----------



## Granate

Rogerx said:


> How is the fast/ slow is the delivery right now in Spain?


You got me there. I'm still waiting for the delivery of the items ordered on March 10. I bet it is really slow, but the mail person is still coming to our street. And since it isn't an Amazon parcel, Amazon doesn't cancel it and it depends on the seller. In this case, they always leave a notification.

But prices are rising so fast (especially because of the change pound-euro) that bargains are worth it. I got the Missa Solemnis 3€ cheaper than the first seller that I saw. These ones should be expected by mid May.


----------



## Taplow

I decided I didn't have enough Michala Petri in my collection. So I filled the gap with some from her RCA days …


----------



## Luchesi

Andrew Kenneth said:


> View attachment 132666
> 
> 
> Bach - WTC book 1 - Kimiko Ishizaka - piano


Here she is on video. Very sensitive WTC performance.


----------



## Art Rock

Arrived today from jpc.de, amazing bargains:










5CD box










14CD box


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Hans Schmidt-isserstedt, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, LP
Beethoven complete symphonies









Had mp3 version of this and wanted a physical copy.









Symphony 5
Kiril Kondrashin, Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra
Symphony 10
Yevgeni Svetlanov, U.S.S.R. Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Lilijana

Another one to add to my ring cycles


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Lilijana said:


> Another one to add to my ring cycles


How many do you have?


----------



## Lilijana

Johnnie Burgess said:


> How many do you have?


Some of them are from opera depot but these are the audio recordings I have purchased (or been given) as of now:

Barenboim Bayreuth
Boulez 1976
Boulez 1977
Boulez 79/80 (philips)
Janowski's 2nd one
Keilberth 1955
Knappertsbusch 1956
Sawallisch 1968
Solti (studio)
Thielemann Bayreuth
Simone Young

So that's 11

The most glaring omission for me is Böhm, which I will get another time.


----------



## Lilijana

Forgot to mention i bought these recently as well


----------



## rice

Quite curious on how those Liszt transcription of Beethoven's symphonies would sound like on period instruments.


----------



## geralmar

1997, BMG


----------



## Granate

rice said:


> Quite curious on how those Liszt transcription of Beethoven's symphonies would sound like on period instruments.


Wow! I thought I was becoming a compulsive buyer! I hope you get all of these delivered. Did you get that Alpha Beethoven box for those 18 pounds? I hope neither of us are breaking the bank.


----------



## Granate

Lilijana said:


> The most glaring omission for me is Böhm, which I will get another time.


Yeah, I got my Böhm Ring (first on CD) before my challenges and it came close to the top after Boulez 76. It was the Eloquence 2013 remaster, considered the best today. Too bad it is already OOP.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## rice

Granate said:


> Wow! I thought I was becoming a compulsive buyer! I hope you get all of these delivered. Did you get that Alpha Beethoven box for those 18 pounds? I hope neither of us are breaking the bank.


Actually, those are only a small portion of what I ordered recently.:lol: There're like 2 dozens more coming:devil:

I paid the equivalent of 27 USD for the Beethoven box. I know amazon US had it for $18 (still does but out of stock) but I hesitated and missed the deal.  But then I think amazon US is having trouble to fulfill international orders at the moment? (I have an order placed 3 days ago but still not shipped) At least this set is arriving in a few days because it's from local


----------



## Granate

rice said:


> I paid the equivalent of 27 USD for the Beethoven box. I know amazon US had it for $18 (still does but out of stock) but I hesitated and missed the deal.  But then I think amazon US is having trouble to fulfill international orders at the moment? (I have an order placed 3 days ago but still not shipped) At least this set is arriving in a few days because it's from local


Don't really call victory. My order from Amazon seller (not third party) got cancelled and I was given a refund.


----------



## Lilijana

Granate said:


> Yeah, I got my Böhm Ring (first on CD) before my challenges and it came close to the top after Boulez 76. It was the Eloquence 2013 remaster, considered the best today. Too bad it is already OOP.


Damn, that 2013 remaster would be good to have!!!


----------



## Lilijana

Government stimulus package came through today hehehe

This is enough music to last me for quite a while (part 1):


----------



## Lilijana

(part 2)


----------



## Rogerx

Well presents to be honest .


----------



## Granate

Is the Bruckner Dresden Jochum in Digital? What I've seen so far is that I was right and goodhearted and Warner used the new Japanese remasters. I'm yet to listen to them. Prestoclassical offers them. It seems I will get this box eventually.

Omg Lilijana your good taste and also your wallet. I would love to have almost everything you got there except the Boulez Parsifal.


----------



## Lilijana

Granate said:


> Is the Bruckner Dresden Jochum in Digital? What I've seen so far is that I was right and goodhearted and Warner used the new Japanese remasters. I'm yet to listen to them. Prestoclassical offers them. It seems I will get this box eventually.
> 
> Omg Lilijana your good taste and also your wallet. I would love to have almost everything you got there except the Boulez Parsifal.


I honestly don't know which remaster is used, and, frankly, these are downloads which I purchased very cheaply! I don't usually buy recorded music as I tend to spend my money on live performances instead. But considering covid19 is a thing, I can't really do that. I kinda splurged on a few things today mainly because I got a bit overexcited with some of the extra money the government has just started giving me since I can't really continue my work as a casual teacher at the moment.

I've been reading a good number of your posts over the last couple of years btw, and whenever I have purchased recorded music it's often been informed by the things you've written on this site. Especially when I got Boulez's 1976 Ring which has become my favourite, just ahead of Keilberth 55 and Böhm.


----------



## Granate

Thank you!

I hope you got that Boulez Ring free when OD had it's Ring week, maybe in 2018.

I got for free the Sawallisch Rome Ring in the same Ring sale after lots of praise by Barbebleu. I haven't put myself to listen to it yet.

That Sibelius Set is amazing. I hope you enjoy it. I wanted to go cheaper with Colin Davis in London RCA although I'm not satisfied with the Symphonies yet (Tone Poems are beautiful). Since my new laptop plays modern recordings amazingly, I was thinking of getting the other three Inkinen Sibelius CDs I don't have.

To be fair, the Bruckner Cycle from Bayerischen Rundfunks is quite good, but I think you would have faired better getting the Mahler cycle from them instead even the Boulez one, while he's great too. I think the Bavarian Mahler box has way more advantages for Mahler than Bruckner. Although the Blomstedt Bruckner 9 is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Lilijana

I was lucky! During OD's Ring week I read a few reviews and decided to purchase the Boulez 77 at half price. And then the following day I received an email telling me Boulez 76 was up for free download! So now I have both! 

Segerstam's Sibelius is my favourite Sibelius. 

Also, are you referring to Jochum's earlier Bruckner on DG? I've listened to those on Spotify and I love them too, a bit more than the Dresden cycle in some accounts, but it evens out when I compare them. And do you also mean Kubelik's BRSO Mahler cycle? My favourite four Mahler conductors are Kubelik, Sinopoli, Gielen and Boulez.


----------



## Granate

Lilijana said:


> Also, are you referring to Jochum's earlier Bruckner on DG? I've listened to those on Spotify and I love them too, a bit more than the Dresden cycle in some accounts, but it evens out when I compare them. And do you also mean Kubelik's BRSO Mahler cycle? My favourite four Mahler conductors are Kubelik, Sinopoli, Gielen and Boulez.


I'm meaning these. It's not a cycle to enjoy for conducting. But for Sound Quality. However, you've been used to attending live performances and I've been always used to listening to lots of recordings. I was really surprised listening to the Jansons Mahler 1 outside that box. I'd like to get it in my collection of HD Mahler.



















By Jochum I mean Dresden.


----------



## Lilijana

Oh I see! I have Harding's Mahler 6 with BRSO which I think is excellent, but I haven't explored that box on Spotify yet to see if I like it enough to own. I think I did listen to Nézet-Séguin's Mahler 1 as well a while back.

I do love good sound quality, but I haven't really made this as much a priority when spending money on recordings. 

I haven't been a big fan of all the recent BRSO Bruckner recordings, though.


----------



## flamencosketches

Been on a Cage kick. There's a few more CDs of his music that I want to get too. There's so much of it, I'm just barely scratching the surface.


----------



## consuono

Probably my favorite cellist, barely edging out Rostropovich. (Actually, I love them both...and Starker, and Tortelier, and Maisky, and Ma, and Isserlis, and...)


----------



## Rogerx

With a big thank you to a fellow member.


----------



## Granate

Mahler symphonies mono collection from Memories

No.1: Rosbaud BPO 54 Live
No.1: Mitropoulos Minneappolis Symphony Orchestra 1940 Studio
No.3: Mitropoulos KRSO 60 Live
No.4: Rosbaud SWF 59 Studio
No.5: Rosbaud KRSO 51 Live
No.6: Rosbaud SWF 51 Studio
No.7: Rosbaud SWF 57 Studio
No.8: Mitropoulos WPO 60 Live
No.9: Rosbaud SWF 54 Studio
No.10 Adagio: Mitropoulos NYPO 60 Live
DLVDE: Rosbaud KRSO 55 Live

£21.96


----------



## ZeR0

I recently got Penderecki's St. Luke Passion performed by the Warsaw National Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra and conducted by Antoni Wit. A very nice recording indeed.


----------



## Malx

Nothing at all at present.
I was going to order a couple of box sets but decided instead to donate the £60 to a local foodbank to help those in need in the current difficult times - I can get the discs at some time in the future.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## Helgi

Bought two albums from Hyperion, both with Stephen Layton/Polyphony:


----------



## flamencosketches

Helgi said:


> Bought two albums from Hyperion, both with Stephen Layton/Polyphony:


Interesting artwork for the St. John Passion. I have the MacMillan, picked it up for a dollar at a local used book store a few months back, but I haven't listened to it yet.


----------



## Long02

I've brought these two recently to help me through the lockdown. I've only really heard Tchaikovsky's 6th before which is one of my favourite symphonies and I saw online the Mravinsky recordings are well reviewed.


----------



## Helgi

flamencosketches said:


> Interesting artwork for the St. John Passion. I have the MacMillan, picked it up for a dollar at a local used book store a few months back, but I haven't listened to it yet.


Yeah, it's a little unusual! Hyperion is usually more old-school.


----------



## Barbebleu

Lohengrin - Claudio Abbado, Jerusalem, Studer, Moll, Meier, VPO.


----------



## Granate

Granate said:


>


First delivery arrival since quarantine! They came by British Royal Post to Valencia, Spain.

The Japanese seller of the Memories Reverence sets notified me that one of my deliveries (other two should follow) had to be rearranged to enter the country by Airmail. I know nothing about the rest of deliveries.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Definitely not the last purchase from Hyperion, I like a lot of this label's recordings...


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Bach - WTC book 2 - Diana Boyle (Piano)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm waiting for 2 boxes with JS Bach from Amazon and jpc in Germany...one with 13 discs and one with 5


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Johnnie Burgess




----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Just bought these both today:


----------



## flamencosketches

I just ordered Bernstein’s DG Mahler cycle after a lot of back-and-forth on whether or not I was gonna get it. I found a copy for $20, shipping included, and I had to go for it. I’m trying to take a break from Lenny’s Mahler, but I figured for that price, what the hell. Buy it now, open it in a year.


----------



## Granate

flamencosketches said:


> I just ordered Bernstein's DG Mahler cycle after a lot of back-and-forth on whether or not I was gonna get it.


YES! Well done! New and sealed? Where?


----------



## flamencosketches

Granate said:


> YES! Well done! New and sealed? Where?


Yep! Brand new sealed, got it from a seller on ebay. The other sellers had it on sale for double or more. Not sure if it was a onetime thing or not.


----------



## Long02

These new purchases should help fill the quarantine blues.


----------



## flamencosketches

Long02 said:


> View attachment 134222
> 
> View attachment 134223
> 
> View attachment 134224
> 
> 
> These new purchases should help fill the quarantine blues.


Great choices! I have been looking at the Tennstedt Mahler set, but I ended up getting Bernstein DG instead. I already have Bernstein Sony so I'm wondering if I made a redundant choice, but nevertheless. There is always the future, for getting into Tennstedt and other conductors.


----------



## millionrainbows




----------



## Long02

flamencosketches said:


> Great choices! I have been looking at the Tennstedt Mahler set, but I ended up getting Bernstein DG instead. I already have Bernstein Sony so I'm wondering if I made a redundant choice, but nevertheless. There is always the future, for getting into Tennstedt and other conductors.


If you're interested in the Tennstedt cycle it's only £15 on Amazon at the moment which is great value for the complete set.


----------



## flamencosketches

Long02 said:


> If you're interested in the Tennstedt cycle it's only £15 on Amazon at the moment which is great value for the complete set.


That is a steal, but I'm in the United States. I'm not sure if Amazon UK ships to me. It's quite a bit more expensive than that on Amazon stateside.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Jacck




----------



## Granate

Let's see how this bet goes. 10.80€ for two more CDs of Klemperer Beethoven recordings. This time in late 60s and in Stereo. Live from Cologne.


----------



## Rogerx

I surrender


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> I surrender


it's about time!
:tiphat:


----------



## Merl

Only ever had this as a digital download but picked the set up on the cheap secondhand on t'internet for £5 so I couldn't say no.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Gardiner - Brandenburg Concertos


----------



## Taplow

Finally snagged myself a copy of this set. It's been on my wishlist for years!










Currently listening to H 1/55 "The Schoolmaster".


----------



## erki

*Göbel Trio* Modern Piano Trios. Mauricio Kagel, Boris Blacher, Heimo Erbse


----------



## Rmathuln

*
I ordered these from ImportCDs.com

Was shipped last week - delighted.

The package reached the Phoenix Distribution Center Monday night.

It has sat there ever since then. The destination is only one hop to Scottsdale.

Not sure if COVID 19 related delay, or the package has been damaged too much to allow remaining steps using full automated sorting/etc.

Anyone else having similar recent experience like this with USPS?

*


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

After wading through two dozen versions of Eroica, I picked these up today:




















I'm really new to the period/historical thing, but I really liked Harnoncourt. I'm still looking for a 'dead dude' recording of Eroica that I can live with the sound quality of, but I picked up Kleiber's for my dead dude of the fifth.


----------



## Itullian

BlackAdderLXX said:


> After wading through two dozen versions of Eroica, I picked these up today:
> View attachment 134516
> View attachment 134517
> View attachment 134518
> 
> 
> I'm really new to the period/historical thing, but I really liked Harnoncourt. I'm still looking for a 'dead dude' recording of Eroica that I can live with the sound quality of, but I picked up Kleiber's for my dead dude of the fifth.


Try Bruno Walter's Sony Eroica. It's fantastic.


----------



## Forsooth

BlackAdderLXX said:


> After wading through two dozen versions of Eroica....
> 
> I'm really new to the period/historical thing, but I really liked Harnoncourt. I'm still looking for a 'dead dude' recording of Eroica that I can live with the sound quality of, but I picked up Kleiber's for my dead dude of the fifth.


NY Times article was quoted on best individual Beethoven symphony versions:

1: Klemperer
2: Norrington
3: Bernstein/NYPO
4: Haitink/LSO
5: Boulez
6: C Kleiber
7: Honeck
8: Gardiner
9: Furtwangler

From this thread... Which Beethoven symphony cycle would you buy?


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Itullian said:


> Try Bruno Walter's Sony Eroica. It's fantastic.


I agree. I listened to it all the way through a couple of times. In the end I prefer a faster tempo. I appreciate the suggestion.



Forsooth said:


> NY Times article was quoted on best individual Beethoven symphony versions:
> 
> 1: Klemperer
> 2: Norrington
> 3: Bernstein/NYPO
> 4: Haitink/LSO
> 5: Boulez
> 6: C Kleiber
> 7: Honeck
> 8: Gardiner
> 9: Furtwangler
> 
> From this thread... Which Beethoven symphony cycle would you buy?


Thanks for that. I actually subscribed to that thread and picked quite a few versions to listen to on Amazon Music based on suggestions listed there. I think the only ones I haven't tried from that list are Boulez and maybe Norrington? I'd have to look at the album cover to see if I heard him. I ended up really loving the Honeck and getting that but I was thinking I may go with an older style recording from the era of the greats. My personal preference is a halfway decent recording quality and at least a moderate tempo. I really liked Walter and Barbirolli and could even deal with their SQ but the tempo was too slow for me. Scherchen and Cluytens were amazing, but the sound quality is right on the edge of being enjoyable to me. I just don't have the history with these beloved conductors that many here have so to me they're more of a historical study than something I'd enjoy repeat listening to.
Brahmsianhorn said in the Eroica thread:



> These are the 9 that I think are absolute musts to at least hear once:
> 
> Wilhelm Furtwängler (1944) (Tahra, Music & Arts, Orfeo, Preiser)
> Wilhelm Furtwängler (12/8/1952) (Tahra, Music & Arts, Audite)
> Otto Klemperer (1957) (Testament)
> Otto Klemperer (1959) (EMI)
> Arturo Toscanini (1939) (RCA, Music & Arts, Naxos)
> Sir John Barbirolli (Dutton)
> Herbert von Karajan (1984) (DG)
> Erich Kleiber (1950) (Decca)
> Paul van Kempen (Philips)


So I did all of those for the history part. I may end up going with Karajan or maybe Cluytens for my dead dude, but I'm still listening to others. 
TL;DR thanks for the response.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

flamencosketches said:


> That is a steal, but I'm in the United States. I'm not sure if Amazon UK ships to me. It's quite a bit more expensive than that on Amazon stateside.


If a third-party might not but I have gotten some items from amazon-uk even though I am in the US.


----------



## Ariasexta

Heinrich Scheidemann(1595-1663). Joseph Rassam(Performer) on organ and harpsichord.

Label:Brilliant.

Very fine performance, it is lucky for us Heinrich Scheidemanns oeuvres had survived the ravages of wars and fires, been long thought as lost untill 1990s. His works only recently rediscovered and rank among one of the most prolific keyboard composers of the Northern German school(Jan Sweelinck`s pupils and their tradition). The harpsichord used here is very intresting, the debut of the intrument is here, an anoymous french 17th century double manual harpsichord restored by Alain Anselm, the sound is brittle and bright. :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## vmartell

Rmathuln said:


> *
> I ordered these from ImportCDs.com
> 
> Was shipped last week - delighted.
> 
> The package reached the Phoenix Distribution Center Monday night.
> 
> It has sat there ever since then. The destination is only one hop to Scottsdale.
> 
> Not sure if COVID 19 related delay, or the package has been damaged too much to allow remaining steps using full automated sorting/etc.
> 
> Anyone else having similar recent experience like this with USPS?
> 
> *


Well, actually your experience puts me a bit at ease - it might definitely be crisis related delays - just experiencing something similar with a package from Acoustic Sounds. It sat about 4 days as received in KS. After that, it actually started moving. Package seems to have made it to the Los Angeles main office 3 days ago. Right now is showing "in transit". I assume there is one more hop, from the central L.A. location to the West L.A. office and is either stuck in the L.A. office or I assume de-prioritized for delivery in the West L.A. office, given that I made the mistake of requesting "USPS Media Mail" - should have paid a bit more for UPS or FedEx. So, while shared experience is no guarantee of success, at least it seems like a general issue...

v


----------



## SONNET CLV

I've known the complete Symphonies for many years and they are prizes in my collection.

So, I decided I should become more intimate with the String Quartets, and the Northern Flowers set seemed the way to go.


----------



## Merl

BlackAdderLXX said:


> After wading through two dozen versions of Eroica, I picked these up today:
> View attachment 134516
> View attachment 134517
> View attachment 134518


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Merl said:


> Good choices. Nice that you're looking at a wide range of recordings.


Thank you!
It had probably been 20 years since I had heard Eroica and I had forgotten about it. My taste in music is pretty broad so I'd consider myself a casual listener in quite a few genres, especially when compared to some of the folks here. That said, this piece just did something to me. The 1st and 3rd movements especially. It was nice to kind of dive into some other recordings or it and see what they had to offer. And I learned a lot about its history and perhaps more than I wanted to learn about metronomes and tempo markings! :lol:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

SONNET CLV said:


> I've known the complete Symphonies for many years and they are prizes in my collection.


I've only recently discovered Myaskovsky's symphonies via a box set of Evgeny Svetlanov's recordings, and I've really enjoyed what I've heard so far.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Orders received in the last week.









Mozart Haydn quartets by Julliard string quartet









Mahler Symphony # 6 Krarajan.


----------



## flamencosketches

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Orders received in the last week.


I'm thinking about getting that Karajan Mahler disc, despite the frequent criticism I've seen leveled against his "atrocious" recording of the 6th, to get my hands on the Lieder with Christa Ludwig, which I've heard before and really loved. Enjoy that Mitropoulos too, should be a very interesting experience, though I expect the sound will be God-awful.


----------



## HenryPenfold

flamencosketches said:


> I'm thinking about getting that Karajan Mahler disc, despite the frequent criticism I've seen leveled against his "atrocious" recording of the 6th, to get my hands on the Lieder with Christa Ludwig, which I've heard before and really loved. Enjoy that Mitropoulos too, should be a very interesting experience, though I expect the sound will be God-awful.


Regarding the Karajan 5, you should go for it. And btw, the 6th is a fabulous performance and recording - happily I have not come across any specific criticism of HvK's M6.

Edit: Not sure why I've mentioned HvK's M5!


----------



## Itullian

i like both Karajan 5th and 6th


----------



## flamencosketches

HenryPenfold said:


> Regarding the Karajan 5, you should go for it. And btw, the 6th is a fabulous performance and recording - happily I have not come across any specific criticism of HvK's M6.


I have the Karajan 5th, it's the 6th that I'm looking at for the included Lieder w/ Ms. Ludwig. Sorry, I should have clarified that. Karajan's Mahler seems to have far more than its fair share of ardent haters. I tried listening to his 5th the other day and didn't make it far enough, but on your good word I will try again ASAP, possibly tonight.

Hopefully, we can all agree that the Karajan Mahler 9 is spectacular.


----------



## Helgi

Picked this up today. Went to the record store to get his Beethoven set but they offered me this at a price I couldn't resist.

Only problem is the LP sized box!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

This place is literally the worst thing that's ever happened to me. And by worst thing ever I mean I love this place and hearing new music, but I've spent a bunch of money on new albums and I need to stop.


----------



## Rach Man

Helgi said:


> Picked this up today. Went to the record store to get his Beethoven set but they offered me this at a price I couldn't resist.
> 
> Only problem is the LP sized box!


If you like symphonies, this is the best bang for your buck out there. The works are the best symphonies and Gunter Wand directs extremely good orchestras for your listening pleasure. It doesn't have everything, but it has everything!


----------



## flamencosketches

BlackAdderLXX said:


> This place is literally the worst thing that's ever happened to me. And by worst thing ever I mean I love this place and hearing new music, but I've spent a bunch of money on new albums and I need to stop.
> View attachment 134658
> View attachment 134659


Good choice on the Walter. I thought about getting it myself but I settled for a few individual issues. For the price it's a bargain, as those Sony "white boxes" always are. It's only too bad they never include much as far as liner notes.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

flamencosketches said:


> Good choice on the Walter. I thought about getting it myself but I settled for a few individual issues. For the price it's a bargain, as those Sony "white boxes" always are. It's only too bad they never include much as far as liner notes.


It ended up being about the same price as two of the single recordings and I can't read anyway, so I figured why not! (;


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Goldberg Variations - Catrin Finch- harp


----------



## flamencosketches

This Naxos sale on Qobuz will spell ruin for me... Downloads today:



















Excited to explore the both of them. Panufnik and Esenvalds are both new additions to my library.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> This Naxos sale on Qobuz will spell ruin for me... Downloads today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excited to explore the both of them. Panufnik and Esenvalds are both new additions to my library.


Great buy, you won't regret it .


----------



## Judith

Merl said:


> Good choices. Nice that you're looking at a wide range of recordings.


Have the Kleiber CD because trying to find perfect Beethoven Symphony no 5 and was recommended that recording. It is the nearest that I could find to how I like the symphony performed


----------



## flamencosketches

Judith said:


> Have the Kleiber CD because trying to find perfect Beethoven Symphony no 5 and was recommended that recording. It is the nearest that I could find to how I like the symphony performed


It's all but perfect for me except the slow movement, which I think Kleiber doesn't really dig into enough. Still my favorite 5th of the few I've heard.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Just ordered these two =>


----------



## flamencosketches

I've finally "completed" my collection of all of Mahler's published works:









Wait, that's not true, there's still the Piano Quartet, & Lieder und Gesänge... plus about 50 more recordings I want of each symphony.  Well, I'm one step closer, anyway.


----------



## Granate

Digital sales in Qobuz. This was a big Bruckner purchase. The Asahina Last Recordings are 4,5,7,8,9, and they are only in CD quality. Each cd was for 4€. And I got news from a Zweden cycle I actually liked in the beginning but was really expensive then, and the complete symphonies download is still for 17€, in 24bit. Finally, Challenge Classics also put on sale the 24/96 recording of Parsifal for 13€. And that was all. I could spend this money in things useful for my job... but I guess I can't do it.


----------



## Helgi

Just ordered these two:


----------



## flamencosketches

A seller sent this to me by accident and told me to keep it. It wasn't even on my radar, but now, I'm excited to check it out. Goerne singing Mahler? Urlicht & Das himmlische Leben in the context of the Wunderhorn Lieder? Yes, please.


----------



## Rmathuln

Shipped today by ImportCDs.com


----------



## Rmathuln

Shipped today by ImportCDs.com


----------



## Rmathuln

Shipped today by ImportCDs.com


----------



## Rmathuln

Shipped today by ImportCDs.com


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I guess I need to face reality. Buying music all the time is the season of life I'm in. 
In all fairness, I just wanted the Beethoven 4th from Lenny, and this version of the NY cycle was the same price.


----------



## flamencosketches

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I guess I need to face reality. Buying music all the time is the season of life I'm in.
> In all fairness, I just wanted the Beethoven 4th from Lenny, and this version of the NY cycle was the same price.
> 
> View attachment 134878
> View attachment 134879
> 
> View attachment 134880
> View attachment 134881


I think you made a good purchase with the cycle. I've been collecting it as individual issues, soon I'll have all but the 9th. I'm sure they're all worth hearing. Lenny's Eroica is also great, not sure if you listened to it as part of your Eroica challenge last week.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

flamencosketches said:


> I think you made a good purchase with the cycle. I've been collecting it as individual issues, soon I'll have all but the 9th. I'm sure they're all worth hearing. Lenny's Eroica is also great, not sure if you listened to it as part of your Eroica challenge last week.


Well, I really wanted his 4th (you were right, it's excellent) and the entire cycle here was the same price as single so it was really a no brainer. Yeah, I plan to listen through the whole thing. Would you believe I still haven't listened to #1, #2, #7, and #8? I mean I probably did in college like 30 years ago, but I don't remember any of them.


----------



## Rogerx

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I guess I need to face reality. Buying music all the time is the season of life I'm in.
> In all fairness, I just wanted the Beethoven 4th from Lenny, and this version of the NY cycle was the same price.
> 
> View attachment 134878
> View attachment 134879


One of the best Quartets players in this time.


----------



## flamencosketches

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Well, I really wanted his 4th (you were right, it's excellent) and the entire cycle here was the same price as single so it was really a no brainer. Yeah, I plan to listen through the whole thing. Would you believe I still haven't listened to #1, #2, #7, and #8? I mean I probably did in college like 30 years ago, but I don't remember any of them.


You're in for a treat, they're all great, especially 7 & 8. The 8th is a favorite for me much like the 4th. I seem to go for the less famous ones these days. Beethoven is alleged to have once said, in response to a friend questioning why the 7th is so much more popular than the 8th, "it's because the 8th is so much better."


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Not that I have a wide frame of reference, but everything I have heard from them so far I have enjoyed greatly.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

flamencosketches said:


> You're in for a treat, they're all great, especially 7 & 8. The 8th is a favorite for me much like the 4th. I seem to go for the less famous ones these days. Beethoven is alleged to have once said, in response to a friend questioning why the 7th is so much more popular than the 8th, "it's because the 8th is so much better."


Well, Lord knows I now have a lot of options in hearing these since I joined up over here!


----------



## Joe B

Ordered tonight from prestomusic.com:


----------



## Joe B

Along with these:


----------



## Merl

BlackAdderLXX said:


> This place is literally the worst thing that's ever happened to me. And by worst thing ever I mean I love this place and hearing new music, but I've spent a bunch of money on new albums and I need to stop.
> View attachment 134658
> View attachment 134659


What else have you got to spend your money on? I justify it by saying its the petrol money I'm saving but I get more pleasure from thee purchases than burning diesel.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Merl said:


> What else have you got to spend your money on? I justify it by saying its the petrol money I'm saving but I get more pleasure from thee purchases than burning diesel.


True. I'm telling myself that since I've got Amazon Music I'm *NOT* buying a lot of stuff too. Hopefully I will never figure out that I'm not being quite honest.


----------



## Blancrocher

John Adams, _Naive and Sentimental Music_ (Salonen)


----------



## Art Rock

Reger: The Complete Works for Violin & Piano (CPO, 8 CD's box)









Mahler: Symphony 4 by Oistrakh (Melodiya)









Contemporary guitar music from Berlin's composers









Contemporary music in Rheinsberg (2 CDs)

Lovely bargains from JPC.


----------



## ZeR0

I just got a recording of Richter playing Grieg's Lyric Pieces in 1993 (I believe). His playing is painterly; I definitely recommend it.


----------



## Blancrocher

John Adams: Violin Concerto, Shaker Loops (Kremer, Nagano)


----------



## Art Rock

Today this one was in the mail:










Bruckner - All 11 symphonies by Stanislaw Skrowaczewski (Conductor) on Oehms.

I was tempted to buy the complete Skrowaczewski box at jpc for about 30 euro, but in the end decided that I did not need more interpretations of Beethoven, Brahms, Schumann, and what else is in the big box. I was mainly interested in the Bruckner works from that box, and fortunately they were available in a separate box for a bit over 10 euro.

That's my shopping done for a while - I still have stacks to listen to for the first time.


----------



## flamencosketches

More accidental Mahler...:










I ordered the Kletzki/Philharmonia w/ Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, and this is what they sent me. Again, not something that was even on my radar, but hopefully it's at least worth a listen. I asked for a refund but I'll rip it to my harddrive and give it a fair shot. I'm beginning to think that Karajan was much better with Mahler than he is often given credit for.

Anyway, this is apparently my seventh DLvdE  way too many... but there are so many variables with this work.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Art Rock said:


> ...in the end decided that I did not need more interpretations of Beethoven, Brahms, Schumann...


My wife must not know about such type of decision...


----------



## Art Rock

flamencosketches said:


> More accidental Mahler...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the Kletzki/Philharmonia w/ Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, and this is what they sent me. Again, not something that was even on my radar, but hopefully it's at least worth a listen. I asked for a refund but I'll rip it to my harddrive and give it a fair shot. I'm beginning to think that Karajan was much better with Mahler than he is often given credit for.
> 
> Anyway, this is apparently my seventh DLvdE  way too many... but there are so many variables with this work.


One of my favourite versions. YMMV of course.


----------



## flamencosketches

Art Rock said:


> One of my favourite versions. YMMV of course.


I really liked it! Somehow I felt underwhelmed by the very end of the Abschied, but just about everything else struck me as quite good, and we'll see how I feel with a couple more listens.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

flamencosketches said:


> More accidental Mahler...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the Kletzki/Philharmonia w/ Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, and this is what they sent me. Again, not something that was even on my radar, but hopefully it's at least worth a listen. I asked for a refund but I'll rip it to my harddrive and give it a fair shot. I'm beginning to think that Karajan was much better with Mahler than he is often given credit for.


Agreed - Karajan's DLvdE with Christa Ludwig and René Kollo is actually very good indeed.


----------



## flamencosketches

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Agreed - Karajan's DLvdE with Christa Ludwig and René Kollo is actually very good indeed.


They refunded me and said I could keep it so I'll be spending more time with this disc


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Received a couple Mahler Symphony # 5










Had this one on mp3 and wanted a physical copy of the Karajan:


----------



## Alfacharger

Recent discussions about Richard Strauss got me in the mood. First everyone seems to think Kempe is the one to get.










I also got some early Brahmsian symphonies by the young Strauss.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Helgi

Schumann symphony cycle with Robin Ticciati and Scottish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Mika

Just in time a few days before birthday.


----------



## Taplow

These days I'm adding more things to my wishlist that I am purchasing. Combination of rapidly running out of space and wanting to not spend quite as much. Doesn't stop the wanting. Still, added these fine examples of recorded excellence recently…


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Got a little bit of stuff off the wishlist today:


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

And a little more:


----------



## Joe B

Ordered tonight from prestomusic.com:


----------



## SixFootScowl

This is the mezzo who sings Nancy alongside Lucia Popp in the CD set of Flotow's Martha. 
It includes a track from Martha, sung in Italian. Nice assortment of tracks:
Stabat mater: Quae moerebat et dolebat
La clemenza di Tito, K.621, Act I: Parto, parto, ma tu ben mio
Tancred, Act I: Di tanti palpiti
La donna del lago, Act II: Tanti affetti in tal momento
Le siege de Corinthe, Act III: Avanziam
Maometto II, Act II Scene 4: Non temer: d'un basso affetto
L'Italiana in Algeri (The Italian Girl in Algiers): L'italiana in Algeri, Act I: Cruda sorte! Amor tiranno!
La favorite, Act III: Aria: Fia dunque vero … O mio Fernando
Martha: Martha, Act III: Esser mesto il mio cor
Les Huguenots, Act I: Nobles seigneurs, salut!
Carmen, Act I: L'amour est un oiseau rebelle, "Habanera"
Séhérazade: Sheherazade: II. La flute enchantee


----------



## Rogerx

SixFootScowl said:


> This is the mezzo who sings Nancy alongside Lucia Popp in the CD set of Flotow's Martha.
> It includes a track from Martha, sung in Italian. Nice assortment of tracks:
> Stabat mater: Quae moerebat et dolebat
> La clemenza di Tito, K.621, Act I: Parto, parto, ma tu ben mio
> Tancred, Act I: Di tanti palpiti
> La donna del lago, Act II: Tanti affetti in tal momento
> Le siege de Corinthe, Act III: Avanziam
> Maometto II, Act II Scene 4: Non temer: d'un basso affetto
> L'Italiana in Algeri (The Italian Girl in Algiers): L'italiana in Algeri, Act I: Cruda sorte! Amor tiranno!
> La favorite, Act III: Aria: Fia dunque vero … O mio Fernando
> Martha: Martha, Act III: Esser mesto il mio cor
> Les Huguenots, Act I: Nobles seigneurs, salut!
> Carmen, Act I: L'amour est un oiseau rebelle, "Habanera"
> Séhérazade: Sheherazade: II. La flute enchantee


So underrated, I do have this one and another one where she sings with Sutherland duets. :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Complete Symphonies

Staatskapelle Berlin, Otmar Suitner

For a tenner, can I finally get rid of my old east German pressing.
Horrible sound.


----------



## Helgi

Some Tenebrae for me as well, Joe B.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ingram Marshall - Fog Tropes, etc.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Helgi




----------



## Itullian

Ordered !!!!!!!!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bertali

My backlog is too big already, but I had to get these. Especially the Bruno Walter as the Sony collections are usually going OOP pretty fast.


----------



## Mika

This corona is becoming too expensive for me


----------



## Bertali

Also got these after my latest post


----------



## Blancrocher

Ingram Marshall, Dark Waters


----------



## Art Rock

Thanks to the Bruckner thread. Yet another complete Bruckner symphonies box in addition to Tintner, Gielen and Scrowaczewski. It should arrive later this week. I just checked, I still have 46 more CD's lying around (several boxes) from recent months that I have not had time to play yet. It's crazy, but I find comfort in the obvious fact that I'm not the only one here like that.....

EDIT: on the positive side, all these 46+10 CD's came at a price of just under 2 euro each average.


----------



## Open Lane

Authur Berger - Music

Donald Martino - Notturno etc

Arthur Berger/Stefan Wolpe - Form

Charles Ives - Symphony No. 4; Symphony No. 2

Charles Ives - Symphony No. 3; Washington's Birthday; Two Contemplations (2003)

Elliott Carter - Symphony No. 1; Piano Concerto (2004)

Elliott Carter - The Complete Music for Piano (1997) [Compilation]

Scott McGill - The Hand Farm (1997) (doesn't count as classical but i'm listing it because I just got it and it is amazing)

Charles Wuorinen - vol3

Charles Wuorinen - vol2

Charles Wuorinen - vol1

Charles Wourinen - Symphony 8 / Piano Concerto 4

Charles Wuorinen - second string quartet

Stefan Wolpe - vol5

Stefan Wolpe - midian man

Stefan Wolpe - from here on farther

Alex Masi - In the Name of Mozart (2004)

Alex Masi - In the Name of Beethoven (2005)

Alex Masi - In the Name of Bach (1999)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven cycle 65.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Just bought these today. My latest "can't live without" recordings...

Holst: The Planets
Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal and Charles Dutoit








Quatuor Hermès: Ravel, Dutilleux & Debussy








Debussy: Orchestral Music
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra & Bernard Haitink & Eduard van Beinum


----------



## flamencosketches

^Enjoy! I have long been eyeing that Haitink Debussy 2CD. I have the Martinon set on Erato and I'm more than satisfied with it, but Haitink does have a way with Debussy interestingly.


----------



## perdido34

I like that recording of the Planets, especially for the prominent organ where needed. Also, the rising organ scale at the end of Saturn is a great test for bass in your audio system--the volume should remain unchanged as the pitch rises.


----------



## Granate

Now that I have the fantastic Andromeda Collection of Post-War Beethoven symphonies conducted by Wilhelm Furtwängler, I wanted to patch the performances I didn't like so much. These cds include the Salzburg 54 No.7 and No.8, the Salzburg 50 No.3 and in another CD, the GROT release of the Bayreuth 51 No.9 in "good condition". I didn't want to spend much to get the four. And they are not the best editions you can get.

The Archipel CD has thinner SQ than the Orfeo mastertapes, and the EMI cd, though cheap, doesn't include the sound fixes the latest Warner cheap box has. And I preferred to prioritise shelf space to SQ. Because the Bayreuth No.9 was the only one I wanted from the set. I could have gotten the great studio No.6 but again preferred to hold up.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

flamencosketches said:


> ^Enjoy! I have long been eyeing that Haitink Debussy 2CD. I have the Martinon set on Erato and I'm more than satisfied with it, but Haitink does have a way with Debussy interestingly.


Thanks. Debussy is new to me, but I have loved this recording since the first time I played it.


----------



## Itullian

Available for about 30 usd on ebay.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Another Beethoven Lp symphony set.


----------



## Itullian

What the hell


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Merl

Itullian said:


> What the hell


Her name is mud to some people but I like her idiosyncratic performances, Itullian.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ At least she is dressed.


----------



## Itullian

Merl said:


> Her name is mud to some people but I like her idiosyncratic performances, Itullian.


Yeah, I'd like to hear something different.


----------



## Itullian

This should be interesting listening.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ordered some Bach & Mozart =>


----------



## Open Lane

Charles Ives - Sonata no2
Elliott Carter - Concerto for Orchestra
Milton Babbit - Concerto for Piano and Orchestra


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

From the moment I first heard the opening movement of the "American" string quartet I have loved Dvořák...now if I could only learn to pronounce his name...


----------



## Helgi

BlackAdderLXX said:


> From the moment I first heard the opening movement of the "American" string quartet I have loved Dvořák...now if I could only learn to pronounce his name...


Dvor_jacques_, n'est-ce pas?

As for recent Dvorjacques purchases I bought this from the current Presto sale:


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

^^ I actually found this pronunciation guide on http://www.antonin-dvorak.cz/ Now if I could only pronounce it how the native Czech speakers pronounce! 



Helgi said:


> As for recent Dvorjacques purchases I bought this from the current Presto sale:


How do you like it? I haven't heard him yet.


----------



## Helgi

I've only heard samples from it and they sounded promising. I'm looking forward to the concertos in particular.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Helgi said:


> I've only heard samples from it and they sounded promising. I'm looking forward to the concertos in particular.


I wasn't even aware of the sale. I'm going to look into this one, thanks.


----------



## Helgi

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/promotions/dg-decca-boxes

Some great deals, I bought a few boxes. Thankfully the shipping costs for the Bach 333 kept me from pulling the trigger on that one. Phew!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Helgi said:


> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/promotions/dg-decca-boxes
> 
> Some great deals, I bought a few boxes. Thankfully the shipping costs for the Bach 333 kept me from pulling the trigger on that one. Phew!


Yeah, but if you just break down the shipping costs to a per disc basis you're actually saving A LOT of money!


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Received in the last week.



























Had Mp3 version of this one and wanted a physical copy.


----------



## Judith

Just ordered Rimsky Korsakov recorded by 
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra 
VasilyPetrenko 

Capriccio Espagnol
Russian Easter Festival Overture
Scheherazade. 

Can't wait to get this one. Arriving middle of this month


----------



## Granate

You guys are buying great sets, also really pricy. But one CM fan on twitter warned of this Haydn Bargain in Amazon Spain and I also paired it with the Jochum Tristan und Isolde.

31€ I hope I'm not mistaken with that Haydn. I thought it was unmissable in any collection.


----------



## Helgi




----------



## Itullian

Granate said:


> You guys are buying great sets, also really pricy. But one CM fan on twitter warned of this Haydn Bargain in Amazon Spain and I also paired it with the Jochum Tristan und Isolde.
> 
> 31€ I hope I'm not mistaken with that Haydn. I thought it was unmissable in any collection.


What's to be warned about? It's a great set.


----------



## Granate

Itullian said:


> What's to be warned about? It's a great set.


That must be bad English. This guy sometimes checks on sets he already owns, on some Amazon sites. And this one came along and I pulled the trigger again. It looks that the current members today in TC also side with this set.

I'm sending both of them to my parents' house so I don't have to carry them when I move out from my current house in Valencia. I may look for a different flat if I move back here for work. A bit afraid of coronavirus conditions.


----------



## erki

*M. K. Čiurlionis* - Vilniaus Kvartetas ‎- Kūriniai Styginiam Kvartetui

I have been looking for this on LP for some time. I got it today and for 10 cents only. It is performed by Vilnius Quartet. Issued on Riga Melodiya label.

https://www.discogs.com/M-K-Čiurlionis-Vilniaus-Kvartetas-Kūriniai-Styginiam-Kvartetui/master/476472


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Duncan

*Sir John Barbirolli - The Complete Warner Recordings*

Spanning over 40 years, these recordings trace the career of Sir John Barbirolli, a conductor of proverbial warmth and generosity, a transformative force in British music and a legendary figure who collaborated with the greatest artists of his time. Shortly before his death in 1970 he completed a Sibelius cycle with the Hallé Orchestra, whose fortunes he had steered for nearly three decades, and among other composers closely linked with his name are Elgar, Delius, Brahms, Mozart, Mahler and Puccini. The wide-ranging contents of this landmark 109-disc set, which comprises all the recordings Barbirolli made for HMV and PYE, include previously unpublished items and documentary material. Everything has been remastered in high definition, LP-era recordings from the original tapes, and 78-era recordings from the best available sources.

This *109-disc* Warner Classics set comprises all the recordings Barbirolli made for the HMV and PYE labels. Spanning the years between 1928 and 1970, they were made with a variety of orchestras, including the Hallé, London Symphony, London Philharmonic, Philharmonia/New Philharmonia, Berliner Philharmoniker and Wiener Philharmoniker.

All the recordings originally released on LP have been remastered in high definition from the original tapes. Material from the 78 rpm era has been remastered - also in high definition - from the best sources available.

Soloists in orchestral music and songs/choral works include: Fritz Kreisler, Jascha Heifetz, Yehudi Menuhin, Mischa Elman, Guilhermina Suggia, Gregor Piatigorsky, Jacqueline du Pré (notably in the famous 1965 recording of the Elgar Cello Concerto), Evelyn Rothwell (the oboist who was Barbirolli's wife), Artur Rubinstein, Alfred Cortot, Edwin Fischer, Artur Schnabel, Wilhelm Backhaus, Daniel Barenboim, Dame Janet Baker, Montserrat Caballé and Jon Vickers.

Operatic recordings include: excerpts from Turandot, recorded live at Covent Garden in 1937, with Eva Turner and Giovanni Martinelli, and complete recordings of Madama Butterfly (Rome, 1966) with Renata Scotto and Carlo Bergonzi, Otello (London, 1968) with James McCracken, Gwyneth Jones & Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, and Dido and Aeneas (London, 1965) with Victoria de los Angeles and Peter Glossop. Also featured are arias recorded by some of the greatest singers of the 1920s and 30s, including Frida Leider, Beniamino Gigli and Fyodor Chaliapin.

The set, assembled with the help of the Barbirolli Society, also includes previously unpublished items and a CD of rehearsal material and interviews (marked with * in the index below) - some of which have not been previously released.

Pre-ordered - available June 19th...


----------



## Bertali

La Nilsson
79CD's and 2DVD's
27 Complete Operas


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.5*
Günter Wand & the BBC Symphony Orchestra 
(ICA Classics DVD)

*Giacomo Puccini: La Fanciulla Del West:*
(DVD) Barbara Daniels, Placido Domingo, Sherrill Milnes et al.
Leonard Slatkin & Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus

(CD) Carol Neblett, Placido Domingo, Sherrill Milnes et al.
Zubin Mehta & the Orchestra & Chorus of the Royal Opera House Covent Garden

*Wlihelm Stenhammar: Symphonies No's. 1 & 2, Piano Concertos No's. 1 & 2, Lodolezzi Sings (Suite), Interlude from 'The Song', Midwinter, Florez & Blanzeflor and Two Sentimental Romances*
Peter Mattei (Baritone), Ulf Wallin (Violin), Cristina Ortiz & Love Derwinger (Piano)
Neeme & Paavo Järvi, Göteborgs Konserthuskör & Symfoniker and Malmö Symfoniorkester

The Bruckner/Wand DVD has been on my radar for some time and I have finally made the purchase. I love the Symphony, especially Günter Wand's other recordings.

I've enjoyed "La Fanciulla Del West" ever since I saw it on a Met live screening at the Cinema last year. I've finally pulled the trigger on these recordings. I wish that live broadcast had been released as I haven't found that combination of leads - Jonas Kaufmann & Eve Maria Westbroek on any other recording. You can get one or the other but not both.

Wilhelm Stenhammar is a recent discovery. I've been streaming some of the music and intend to add some more CDs shortly. This 3 CD set from Brilliant Classics is superb with great performances.

I had originally listened to Herbert Blomstedt recording of Stenhammar's Symphony No.2 and Serenade in F. I've also listened the Stenhammar String Quartet playing their namesakes Sting Quartets No's.5 & 6 and a Quartet in F. These are on my wishlist to be my next purchase.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## BlackAdderLXX




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## cougarjuno




----------



## runssical

Itullian said:


>


Never heard of this conductor. How do you like this boxset?


----------



## Granate

Granate said:


> I'm sending both of them to my parents' house so I don't have to carry them when I move out from my current house in Valencia. I may look for a different flat if I move back here for work. A bit afraid of coronavirus conditions.












They arrived home yesterday. I won't be opening them until I can move out from Valencia to their house for the summer. I didn't have any proof to show them that they costed 31€ altogether. My father told me: "If you say so we believe you."

Yikes.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

The latest DG reissue of William Steinberg's Beethoven symphonies with the Pittsburgh Symphony (the complete set, not the incomplete one he started on EMI) - this the direct result of Merl's latest Beethoven symphony cycle review thread on the Orchestral Music forum.

This place is deadly.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Had these 2 in mp3 and wanted a physical copy.

























Got this to add to my collection of symphonies by Americans.


----------



## Joe B

Ordered tonight from prestomusic.com:


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Went a little nuts with the sale at Presto:


----------



## flamencosketches

Just ordered this for $7.99 on Amazon, brand new. Couldn't pass it up for this great price, plus this will be filling some gaps in my Haydn collection. That being said, I know absolutely nothing about this conductor and orchestra. But I enjoyed the little samples I heard, it sounds like great sound and somewhat slower tempi, but still with some good momentum. I'm excited about this find.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Got a couple of things today...


----------



## flamencosketches

Just arrived. I noticed that this live recording from Tennstedt and the LPO has almost identical timings to the Bernstein/DG Resurrection symphony, all of the movements. I wonder if the two totally different conductors took a similar approach to this music, or if it's pure coincidence.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Had mp3 and wanted a physical copy.


----------



## Judith

After recommendations on Twitter, have ordered another Beethoven set conducted by 
John Eliot Gardiner
Orchestre Revolutionaire et Romantique

Believe they are performed on period instruments which I love


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Just ordered Bernhard Lang's "ParZeFool".


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Arrived today:


----------



## Bertali

Gretry
Céphale Et Procris (2CD)

Dauvergne
La Venitienne (2CD)

Heritage Of Monteverdi (7CD)

Vitali
Ciaconna (CD)


----------



## Malx

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Had mp3 and wanted a physical copy.


Great selection - enjoy.


----------



## Malx

I have belatedly discovered a great Beethoven nine recording - don't ask me why I took 30 years to discover it + after extensive sampling over the last week I pressed the buy button on a Herreweghe box.


----------



## ethan417

I just bought the Very Best of Steely Dan - love Steely Dan.

My next purchase is going to be a set of the Beethoven Symphonies or maybe individual performances.
I'm slowly working my way through this.
When making a purchase - especially on that will/might shape my opinion/understanding, I try to make an informed choice.
I'm nerdy that way - but I thoroughly enjoy the process.
Knowing that there is no right answer, I also know that there a wrong answers - especially because I am an uninformed listener.

Here's what I own:
Szell
Harnoncourt
Osmo Vanska - 3, 4, 5, 8, 9 - I bought this before the set was readily available - sigh.
Karajan - symphony 9 - 1984
Norrington - symphony 3 - 1989

Thinking about - but open to suggestion
Wand 
Karajan '63 - but it's expensive
Norrington - Stuggart
Carlos Kleiber symphonies 5 and 7
Adam Fisher


Suggestions?

Warm wishes
- Ethan


----------



## Malx

ethan417 said:


> I just bought the Very Best of Steely Dan - love Steely Dan.
> 
> My next purchase is going to be a set of the Beethoven Symphonies or maybe individual performances.
> I'm slowly working my way through this.
> When making a purchase - especially on that will/might shape my opinion/understanding, I try to make an informed choice.
> I'm nerdy that way - but I thoroughly enjoy the process.
> Knowing that there is no right answer, I also know that there a wrong answers - especially because I am an uninformed listener.
> 
> Here's what I own:
> Szell
> Harnoncourt
> Osmo Vanska - 3, 4, 5, 8, 9 - I bought this before the set was readily available - sigh.
> Karajan - symphony 9 - 1984
> Norrington - symphony 3 - 1989
> 
> Thinking about - but open to suggestion
> Wand
> Karajan '63 - but it's expensive
> Norrington - Stuggart
> Carlos Kleiber symphonies 5 and 7
> Adam Fisher
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> Warm wishes
> - Ethan


Complete sets currently at reasonable prices - Chailly, Barenboim, Hogwood. Sample them all as they are different in style but all better than decent sets (imo).


----------



## Itullian

runssical said:


> Never heard of this conductor. How do you like this boxset?


Love it...................


----------



## Arrau1233

ethan417 said:


> I just bought the Very Best of Steely Dan - love Steely Dan.
> 
> My next purchase is going to be a set of the Beethoven Symphonies or maybe individual performances.
> I'm slowly working my way through this.
> When making a purchase - especially on that will/might shape my opinion/understanding, I try to make an informed choice.
> I'm nerdy that way - but I thoroughly enjoy the process.
> Knowing that there is no right answer, I also know that there a wrong answers - especially because I am an uninformed listener.


Very smart, I do that too. I think checking the websites grammophone.uk and classicfm.com is a good idea, there are also other websites that can help.



> Here's what I own:
> Szell
> Harnoncourt
> Osmo Vanska - 3, 4, 5, 8, 9 - I bought this before the set was readily available - sigh.
> Karajan - symphony 9 - 1984
> Norrington - symphony 3 - 1989
> 
> Thinking about - but open to suggestion
> Wand
> Karajan '63 - but it's expensive
> Norrington - Stuggart
> Carlos Kleiber symphonies 5 and 7
> Adam Fisher
> 
> Suggestions?


In the case of the Beethoven Symphonies, from what I've read, the best conductors are Karajan, Harnoncourt and C. Kleiber. Also there are well considered recordings from I. Fischer, Norrington, Klemperer, Böhm (6th) and Chailly (1-9, I've seen a lot of recommendations of this set). Apparently C. Kleiber's recording of the Symphonies No. 5 & 7 is considered a must-have, one of the best recordings in history. Conductors that I would avoid in this case would be Bernstein and Barenboim, although some like them.

You should check Grammophone's magazine "The 50 greatest Beethoven recordings", there is also a webpage dedicated specially to the 9th Symphony. There are also recommendations in the websites classical-music.com and classicfm.com.

I personally have
1, 2 & 9 Harnoncourt
3 & 4 Karajan
5 C. Kleiber
6 Giulini
7 & 8 Celibidache (I prefer slower tempos in this case)

Good luck!


----------



## adriesba

A whole bunch of random stuff:

View attachment 137928


(I don't normally buy highlights CDs, but it was only $1)

View attachment 137929


(seems very energetic so far)

View attachment 137930


(stands in the shadow of his earlier recording, a bit underrated IMO)

View attachment 137931


(superb! nice variety a pieces on this disc)

View attachment 137932


(LP. says "compatible stereo" on it. I'm not exactly sure what that means, but it sounded like mono to me. Exciting performance)

Overall, I'm really enjoying these so far!


----------



## Joe B

Ordered tonight from prestomusic.com:


----------



## Joe B

Along with these:













release on 26th Jun 2020


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

ethan417 said:


> I just bought the Very Best of Steely Dan - love Steely Dan.
> 
> My next purchase is going to be a set of the Beethoven Symphonies or maybe individual performances.
> I'm slowly working my way through this.
> When making a purchase - especially on that will/might shape my opinion/understanding, I try to make an informed choice.
> I'm nerdy that way - but I thoroughly enjoy the process.
> Knowing that there is no right answer, I also know that there a wrong answers - especially because I am an uninformed listener.
> 
> Here's what I own:
> Szell
> Harnoncourt
> Osmo Vanska - 3, 4, 5, 8, 9 - I bought this before the set was readily available - sigh.
> Karajan - symphony 9 - 1984
> Norrington - symphony 3 - 1989
> 
> Thinking about - but open to suggestion
> Wand
> Karajan '63 - but it's expensive
> Norrington - Stuggart
> Carlos Kleiber symphonies 5 and 7
> Adam Fisher
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> Warm wishes
> - Ethan


I love Steely Dan too. They've been one of my favorites my whole life.

I have the Harnoncourt cycle too. I love it. The one I end up listening to most though, is Bruno Walter (Columbia). I especially love his 4th and 6th.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Joe B said:


> Ordered tonight from prestomusic.com:
> 
> View attachment 138000


Fantastic work and recording. I think you'll really enjoy it. I know I certainly have.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Bought my first ever Fritz Reiner recording. My second and third as well.





















Also grabbed my second Kleiber album:


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Grabbed a couple of Martinu as well:


----------



## DaddyGeorge




----------



## Itullian

^^^^^His Brahms is excellent!!


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## adriesba

Rmathuln said:


>


Oh! I see this just came out!!!


----------



## Helgi

Just ordered from Europadisc:


----------



## Neo Romanza

I couldn't possibly post all of my latest purchases...well, I could, but I'm not, so I'll just post what arrives. This small Hyperion order came in today:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## rice




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Arrived this week:













































Had mp3 version and wanted a physical copy.


----------



## Neo Romanza

These arrived today:


----------



## vmartell

Rmathuln said:


>





adriesba said:


> Oh! I see this just came out!!!


Actually I cancelled my Amazon pre-order for this - they were promising it for a RELEASE DATE of August 7th - Decided to cancel and order from Presto, along with the Abbado Carmen - available NOW!  - my last order from Presto post-covid took about two weeks - thinking even with that I will come out ahead... I do not think this is COVID related - I believe Universal delays releases for the USofA...

v


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## The3Bs

Lots of gems I was looking for in single CD's... so end up getting this...


----------



## Itullian




----------



## The3Bs

Too good a price to pass... and another opportunity to sample what I have read here as great interpretations...


----------



## The3Bs

Great opportunity to sample the No.20 by another pianist (so far had no Ashkenazy Mozart in my collection)


----------



## Judith

Neo Romanza said:


> I couldn't possibly post all of my latest purchases...well, I could, but I'm not, so I'll just post what arrives. This small Hyperion order came in today:


Have the two performed by Steven Isserlis. Both wonderful but the Kabalevsky is amazing. Full of colour, texture and wild


----------



## Sonata

Well....I think my husband got sick of me falling off the wagon and buying so much music this month. He just purchased a Spotify subscription for the year :lol:


----------



## Helgi

Oh, if it were only that simple!

He'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Guest

A pre-order for the Aug 7 release (in the U.S.).










I'm supposed to be on hiatus from CD purchases, but I've been bemoaning the lack of a comprehensive Barbirolli edition for so long, I can't pass this up.


----------



## vincula

Last two purchases, one of them inspired by this wonderful forum 

















Regards,

Vincula


----------



## realdealblues

Received this one in the mail today:


----------



## Rogerx

Sonata said:


> Well....I think my husband got sick of me falling off the wagon and buying so much music this month. He just purchased a Spotify subscription for the year :lol:


This post makes my day!!:angel:


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Picked up a few thing I've had on the wishlist:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Picked up a few thing I've had on the wishlist:
> 
> View attachment 138631


I must dis this on up, they are exceptional good quartets .


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Rogerx said:


> I must dis this on up, they are exceptional good quartets .


The fact that Panocha had the Suk trio plus one on a couple of the pieces sold it for me. I was going to buy another album with that anyway. And Merl keeps going on about them so I figured why not.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Well, once again this place has exerted its gravitational forces upon my poor wallet...


----------



## DaddyGeorge

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Well, once again this place has exerted its gravitational forces upon my poor wallet...
> 
> View attachment 138829
> View attachment 138830
> View attachment 138831
> View attachment 138832
> View attachment 138833


Let it be your consolation that money basically cannot be spent better.


----------



## erki

*PREZIOSO String Quartet*
Interesting music and well played.






*Chloé Hanslip playing Godard Violin Concertos*


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

DaddyGeorge said:


> Let it be your consolation that money basically cannot be spent better.


You know what? You're right! 
:goes on presto and orders more music:


----------



## Granate

Apparently both the Beethoven Furtwängler cd and the Metropolitan Debussy Pelléas arrived home, but my Knappertsbusch Bayreuth 1957 Rheingold is 1 month late, no trace of it, and the 1958 Siegfried should arrive very soon if it ever was on time.

I guess my time purchasing CDs is almost over. I have requested several refunds and said farewell to my beloved Japanese seller.


----------



## Judith

As posted previously, ordered another Sibelius set recommended by a Twitter friend

Berglund 
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
On Warner label.

Wanted another set so looking forward to its arrival


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

So I did a thing...


----------



## Sonata

BlackAdderLXX said:


> So I did a thing...
> 
> View attachment 138927
> View attachment 138928
> View attachment 138929
> View attachment 138930


Not to put too fine a point on it, but you did several things :lol:


----------



## Helgi

Bought some stuff from SDG/Monteverdi, another _droplet_ in the bucket of lost concert revenue!


----------



## Helgi

Also this:


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Does this make me an "real" TC member? I received my first package from overseas...


----------



## Tinker2Evers2Chance

Jochum and London Philharmonic Haydn box. Birthday gift from my wife.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

I. - Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Hans Pfitzner
II. - Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Erich Kleiber
III. - Stuttgart Radio Orchestra / Joseph Keilberth
IV. - Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam / Willem Mengelberg
V. - Berliner Philharmonic Orchestra / Richard Strauss
VI. - BBC Symphony Orchestra / Arturo Toscanini
VII. - Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra / Rudolf Schulz-Dornburg
VIII. - New York Philharmonic Orchestra / Bruno Walter
IX. Tilla Briem / Elisabeth Höngen / Peter Anders / Rudolf Watzke
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Wilhelm Furtwängler


----------



## Rogerx

Johnnie Burgess said:


> I. - Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Hans Pfitzner
> II. - Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Erich Kleiber
> III. - Stuttgart Radio Orchestra / Joseph Keilberth
> IV. - Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam / Willem Mengelberg
> V. - Berliner Philharmonic Orchestra / Richard Strauss
> VI. - BBC Symphony Orchestra / Arturo Toscanini
> VII. - Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra / Rudolf Schulz-Dornburg
> VIII. - New York Philharmonic Orchestra / Bruno Walter
> IX. Tilla Briem / Elisabeth Höngen / Peter Anders / Rudolf Watzke
> Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Wilhelm Furtwängler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I do have this set, only no longer playable, worn out trough out the years.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Rogerx said:


> I do have this set, only no longer playable, worn out trough out the years.


Do you know date of recording of symphony 9?


----------



## Rogerx

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Do you know date of recording of symphony 9?


 22nd - 24th March 1942 as far I can find.


----------



## Guest

I felt to get this, the Monteux Decca Edition, although I have no idea when I will ever have time to listen to it.










It is hard to describe, but listening to his work I feel that his humanity comes through the music in a unique way. A great artist, one of the best.


----------



## Rach Man

I went to a flea market a few weeks ago. The price was 15 CDs for $10. I bought 45. I found out that 8 CDs were doubles in my collection. I was hurried and, no matter. I give these to people who are somewhat into classical music. Once again, I love people who do not think that classical music is valuable. Many of these were Naxos and Chandos CDs.
This is what I bought.

*Barber: Adagio, Symphony #1, Etc. *
Zinman: Baltimore Symphony Orchestra
*Berlioz: Les Troyens (Ballet Music) *
Colin Davis: London Symphony Orchestra
*Berlioz: Harold in Italy *
Colin Davis: London Symphony Orchestra
*Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique (1995)*
Barenboim Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
*Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique*
Simon Rattle: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
*Bliss: A Colour Symphony, Adam Zero*
David Lloyd-Jones: English Northern Philharmonia
*Borodin: The 3 Symphonies*
José Serebrier: RAI Symphony Orchestra Rome
*Brahms: Sym #1 In C Minor*
Bernard Haitink: London Symphony Orchestra
*Brahms: Sym #3 In F, Schumann Overture*
Neeme Jarvi: London Symphony Orchestra
*Bruckner: Sym #1 In C Minor "Vienna Version"*
Georg Tintner: Royal Scottish National Orchestra
*Bruckner: Sym #3 in D Minor*
Georg Tintner: Royal Scottish National Orchestra
*Bruckner: Sym #5 In B Flat*
Georg Tintner: Royal Scottish National Orchestra
*Dvorak: Sym #2 In B Flat*
Neeme Järvi: Scottish National Orchestra
*Dvorak: Sym #3 In E-Flat, *
Neeme Järvi: Scottish National Orchestra
*Dvorak: Sym #4, 10 Biblical Songs*
Neeme Järvi: Scottish National Orchestra
*Elgar: Enigma Variations; Kodály: Peacock Variations, Etc.*
Georg Solti: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
*Franck: Sym In D Minor, Poulenc: Organ Concerto In G Minor*
Seiji Ozawa: Boston Symphony Orchestra
*Mahler: Sym #5 in C# Minor*
Andrew Litton: Dallas Symphony Orchestra
*Mahler: Sym #6 In A Minor*
Antoni Wit: Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
*Mussorgsky/Stokowski: Pictures At An Exhibition, Night on Bald Mountain*
José Serebrier: Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
*Mussorgsky: Pictures At An Exhibition*
Neeme Järvi: Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Nielsen: Sym #1 & #6*
Colin Davis: London Symphony Orchestra
*Nielsen: Violin Concerto, Clarinet Concerto, Flute Concerto*
Kees Bakels: Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
*Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet (Complete Suites From The Ballet)*
Paavo Järvi: Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra
*Rachmaninov: Sym #2 In E Minor*
Stephen Gunzenhauser: Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra
*Ravel: Boléro, Rapsodie Espagnole, Pavane, Alborada Del Gracioso, Daphnis Et Chloe*
Daniel Barenboim: Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Roussel: Sym #3 in Gm, Ravel: Bacchus et Ariane/ Ravel, La Valse, Bolero*
Neeme Järvi: Detroit Symphony Orchestra
*Schmidt: Sym #2*
Neeme Järvi: Chicago Symphony Orchestra
*Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2, Sym #5 in Dm*
Andrew Litton: Dallas Symphony Orchestra
*Shostakovich: Sym #7 In C Major "Leningrad"*
Eduardo Mata: Dallas Symphony Orchestra
*Sibelius: Karelia Suite; Finlandia, Sym #1*
Charles Mackerras: Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
*Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings, Sym #4*
David Zinman: Netherlands Chamber Orchestra
*Vaughan Williams: Sym #4, Norfolk Rhapsody #1, Flos Campi*
Stuart Green, Etc. Paul Daniel: Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
*Vaughan Williams: Sym #5 & #9*
Kees Bakels: Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
*Vaughan Williams: Sym #4 & #8*
Ryan Wigglesworth/Vladimir Jurowski: London Philharmonic Orchestra
*Vaughan Williams: Sym #6 In E Minor*
Andrew Davis: BBC Symphony Orchestra
*Vaughan Williams: Sym #6, On Wenlock Edge; In the Fen Country*
Bernard Haitink: London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rach Man

I went back to the flea market last week. The owner said that he had better quality CDs this time. He raised the price to an outrageous 10 CDs for $15! :lol:
I bought 20, no doubles. I really don't need to buy these. But I love great deals on music CDs.
This time, I bought these CDs.

*Bartok/Lutoslawski: Concerto For Orchestra*
Christoph Von Dohnanyi: Cleveland Orchestra
*Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique (from Keeping Score)*
Michael Tilson Thomas: San Francisco Symphony Orchestra
*Borodin Symphonies 1 & 3 etc.*
Evgeny Svetlanov: Russian State Symphony Orchestra
*Brahms/Schumann: Violin Concertos*
Joshua Bell; Vladimir Ashkenazy: Cleveland Orchestra
*Bruckner: Sym #5 In B Flat*
Riccardo Chailly: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
*Bruckner: Sym #8 In C Minor*
Günter Wand: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
*Dvorak: Piano Concerto In Gm, Schumann Intro & Allegro Appas.*
Andras Schiff; Christoph Von Dohnányi: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
*Nielsen: Sym #2 & #3*
Herbert Blomstedt: San Francisco Symphony Orchestra
*Nielsen: Sym #4 & #5*
Herbert Blomstedt: San Francisco Symphony Orchestra
*Schubert: Sym #5 & #8*
Herbert Blomstedt: San Francisco Symphony Orchestra
*Schubert: Symphony #8 & #9*
Günter Wand: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
*Shostakovich: The Jazz Album*
Riccardo Chailly: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
*Shostakovich: Sym #1 & #6*
Yuri Temirkanov: St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra
*Sibelius: Karelia Suite, Tapiola, Nightride And Sunset*
Colin Davis: London Symphony Orchestra
*Sibelius: Sym #1 & #4*
Colin Davis: London Symphony Orchestra
*Sibelius: Sym #2 in D, Finlandia *
Vladimir Ashkenazy: Boston Symphony Orchestra
*Sibelius: Sym #4 & #5*
Vladimir Ashkenazy: Philharmonia Orchestra
*Smetana: Ma Vlast *
Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
*Tchaikovsky: Sym #4, 1812 Overture*
Christoph Von Dohnanyi: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
*Tchaikovsky: Sym #6 In B minor*
Vladimir Ashkenazy: Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## HenryPenfold

You got some great bargains. A number of those CDs will be at the core of many a collector's collection. I think your second haul is better than the first.

I shan't comment on the individual CDs, except to say that the Harnoncourt Ma Vlast is a very special performance indeed, IMHO. It's quite different from the performances that we have been accustomed to down the years. It has an ethereal quality to it and Harnoncourt really gets a flow into the music - it's actually hard to explain ....... I also got it at a real bargain price a few days ago. I fancy getting a Czech performance I only have Wit on Naxos and Davis on LSO Live, but they are coming up a bit expensive on CD, so for now, I'll stream. Does that guy in the flea market do downloads? :lol:


----------



## Rach Man

HenryPenfold said:


> You got some great bargains. A number of those CDs will be at the core of many a collector's collection. I think your second haul is better than the first.
> 
> I shan't comment on the individual CDs, except to say that the Harnoncourt Ma Vlast is a very special performance indeed, IMHO. It's quite different from the performances that we have been accustomed to down the years. It has an ethereal quality to it and Harnoncourt really gets a flow into the music - it's actually hard to explain ....... I also got it at a real bargain price a few days ago. I fancy getting a Czech performance I only have Wit on Naxos and Davis on LSO Live, but they are coming up a bit expensive on CD, so for now, I'll stream. Does that guy in the flea market do downloads? :lol:


No downloads. I think he bought a large collection for a song and now is trying to get some money for them.

I know I got lucky here. In the first group, I just picked pieces. Many without knowing how good they would be. The second group was a gold mine: Gunter Wand, Christoph von Dohnanyi, Colin Davis, Herbert Blomstedt. These are some of my most favorite conductors, with excellent orchestras. When I bought these I just thought, "I am going to have not hours of enjoyment, nor days, I am going to have weeks of enjoyment." Music does that to us, doesn't it?

I haven't listened to the Ma Vlast, but that pair of CDs excited me when I saw it. I'm hoping for a different interpretation. I really like Belohlavek's version. So Harnoncourt should be interesting. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rach Man said:


> No downloads. I think he bought a large collection for a song and now is trying to get some money for them.
> 
> I know I got lucky here. In the first group, I just picked pieces. Many without knowing how good they would be. The second group was a gold mine: Gunter Wand, Christoph von Dohnanyi, Colin Davis, Herbert Blomstedt. These are some of my most favorite conductors, with excellent orchestras. When I bought these I just thought, "I am going to have not hours of enjoyment, nor days, *I am going to have weeks of enjoyment." Music does that to us, doesn't it?*
> 
> I haven't listened to the Ma Vlast, but that pair of CDs excited me when I saw it. I'm hoping for a different interpretation. I really like Belohlavek's version. So Harnoncourt should be interesting. Thanks for the heads up.


Yes, we are blessed!!


----------



## starthrower

I found this at a great price so I ordered a copy. Includes the complete Beethoven violin sonatas and many other works by Brahms, Schumann, Mozart, Mendelssohn, Franck, Ravel, Debussy, and Grieg. I have only a couple of these pieces so this set will introduce me to much new music.


----------



## starthrower

Used CD


----------



## Rogerx

Baron Scarpia said:


> I felt to get this, the Monteux Decca Edition, although I have no idea when I will ever have time to listen to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to describe, but listening to his work I feel that his humanity comes through the music in a unique way. A great artist, one of the best.


Great set, never regret buying it , enjoy!


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Great set, never regret buying it , enjoy!


I'm sure I will. I have the old Decca "Original Masters" set which has about a quarter of this, and it is wonderful.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I've ordered quite a few things recently:
** Gustav Holst - The Planets & Richard Strauss - Also Sprach Zarathustra *
William Steinberg & the Boston Symphony Orchestra
**Ludwig Van Beethoven - The Symphonies *
William Steinberg & the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra 
** Ludwig Van Beethoven - Missa Solemnis* 
William Steinberg & the Kölner Rundfunk Sinfonie-Orchester et al.
** Edward Elgar - Symphonies No's.1 & 2, In the South & Cockaigne*
Georg Solti & the London Philharmonic Orchestra 
** Edward Elgar - Violin Concerto and Introduction & Allegro*
Nigel Kennedy (Violin), Vernon Handley & the London Philharmonic Orchestra

The purchase of the Steinberg Beethoven Symphonies and the Solti Elgar were as a direct result of listening to some of the works via streaming and really enjoying them.

The Steinberg ...Solemnis and Planets/Zarathustra came as a result of hearing Steinberg in Beethoven Symphonies liking his approach enough to include them in my order. Listening to the Holst & Strauss proved my hunch right in a very rewarding manner.

The Elgar Violin Concerto came from being a fan of Vernon Handley and Nigel Kennedy so in looking for a specific recording of the work, choosing this recording was straightforward and listening to this disc was enjoyable.

All of the Recordings here have jumped into my listening queue and are in the process of being listened to uncharacteristically quickly after arrival. Steinberg has made a very positive impression so far. Solti has really impressed me in Elgar - it has a different feel and energy to my usual Boult recordings (which I also regard highly).


----------



## aioriacont

someone please buy the Bach 333 box set and upload it in a torrent thanks


----------



## starthrower

Used CD, I'm looking forward to this one!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## starthrower

You're really going baroque, Itullian!


----------



## Itullian

Yeah, been in the mood lately 
i always loved Boccherini's stuff
and these Brilliant boxes are fantastic!!!

BTW if you like the Beethoven cello sonatas, i highly recommend the Gulda, Fournier set on DG. My favorite and i think the best out there.


----------



## starthrower

I haven't heard them yet so the Philps CD will be my introduction.


----------



## Guest

.................................


----------



## starthrower




----------



## sstucky

Debussy: La Demoiselle Elue Sadao; Ravel: Left Hand Concerto Casadesus/PO Ormandy (Columbia 1947)
Elgar: Organ Sonata and other works/Herbert Sumsion (Odeon, 1965)
Handel: Israel in Egypt/Leeds Festival, ECO Mackerras (Archiv, 1970)
Chorus of Chichester Cathedral/Birch (EMI, 1966)


----------



## The3Bs

New arrival... been tracking this one for a while and got it for a pinch..


----------



## Gentlementalman

> View attachment 138930


This is a great set. I sold one awhile back and can't find it anymore. I have the older 3 set.


----------



## The3Bs

New arrival...









Got it more for Sir Neville Marriner's ... was curious about his Stuttgart work...


----------



## vincula

Just collected from the mailbox:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Tristan

I've actually never had a complete set of Mozart's string quartets. Just purchased this one:


----------



## starthrower

Used CDs


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> View attachment 139905
> 
> 
> Used CDs


Good choice on that Argerich, it looks like it includes quite a bit of other good music outside of the Preludes. All of her Chopin recordings are worth a listen.


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> Good choice on that Argerich, it looks like it includes quite a bit of other good music outside of the Preludes. All of her Chopin recordings are worth a listen.


I received the Mendelssohn Trios and it's a great sounding CD. I chose this one over Trio Wanderer which sounded too bright to my ears. I'm looking forward to the Martha disc.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

It's been a slow couple of weeks, but I still managed to snag a couple of cycles.


----------



## JorgeDav

The Netherlands Bach Society - Mass in B Minor by J.S.Bach


----------



## vincula

A bit of Haydn love. Just placed an order on this set:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Granate

Orfeo is 50% off in Qobuz!

I bought all of this for only 45€


----------



## Granate




----------



## philoctetes

A 6-pack from BRO came today... including this new release


----------



## Helgi

Granate said:


> Orfeo is 50% off in Qobuz!


I've been holding off on some Orfeo purchases for awhile, and now I'm hundreds of km away from my computer!

For how long is the offer?


----------



## vincula

Granate said:


> Orfeo is 50% off in Qobuz!
> 
> I bought all of this for only 45€


I own that Furtwängler's Beethoven no.7/8 from Orfeo. Lovely renditions. Great sound too, which can be a real pain with Herr Wilhelm.

I'm very curious about your listening impressions of that Knappertsbusch _Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg_. I'm considering purchasing this album or Cluytens Bayreuth '58. There are several candidates, but I haven't decided on any yet.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Granate

Helgi said:


> For how long is the offer?


Until August 17th.

vincula. I bought the Kna meistersinger because the Phisical editions are either oop or too expensive, and this file was only 10€. I have been considering the Cluytens 1958 too because it's my favourite recording after the elusive Kubelík. But never pressed the button because it's not a favourite work of mine and I just want to complete the collection.

This is a great chance to get a fantastic performance, although not all like either Otto Wiener or Joseph Greindl.

The Fantastic Böhm Meistersinger from 1968 in Stereo is also for sale. If you accept a Meistersinger with Siegmund and Sieglinde instead of Walther and Eva.


----------



## vincula

Thanks a lot for the tips and recommendations, Granate. I listen to music on Spotify and YouTube. However, I buy physical editions only, mainly because all computers in my household are sponsored by my employer. A blessing in my ways, but a curse too. 

Must be a bargain to be had somewhere. I'll keep trying to sneak around those clever logarithms 

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Barbebleu

Mahler 3 Horenstein
Mahler 4 Kletzki
Mahler 4 Mengelberg


----------



## Granate

I may buy more, but this extremely expanded Don Carlos sounded gorgeous on my ears when I challenged it. 10€


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Recent arrivals:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## vincula

A little parcel with real Czech deli's arrived this morning :angel:

























Regards,

Vincula


----------



## adriesba

I'm not familiar with Schubert much, but this box was so unbelievably cheap where I saw it, I couldn't stand not to get it. Are these good performances?

View attachment 140213


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

One of my favorite Vaughan Williams pieces---the Oboe Concerto. For me, this Black/Barenboim conception outperforms Nicklin with Marriner. Also contains Zuckerman/Barenboim in VW's Lark Ascending. This is the finest Lark I've ever heard. The VW Tuba Concerto is included as well.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Yesterday I became the lucky owner of the ultimate 'Glenn Gould Remastered' 81 CD-box from 2015, found it on a local online marketplace and after a lengthy bargaining, got it for a very friendly price. It is truly a wonderful box with a great hardcover book with liner notes and great photography. But it is the remastering of Goulds (studio) recordings that really does the trick here. Whether from the fifties or from the eighties, the recordings are coming to life. And it shows that Gould was a real storyteller in the music he believed in. This box is now only available at absurd prices, which was absolutely not what I paid for it. Next month, the remastered Bach section will be released separately, but then you are really missing out on many other recordings. Hopefully, Sony wil re-release the entire box in a lean version for a decent price somewhere in the future.


----------



## CVan

Me:
Rachmaninov symphony 1-3 Gergiev and LSO
Mahler Symphony 2 Tennstedt and LPO
Tchaikovsky Project Bychkov Czech Phil
Mahler Complete Symphony Rattle
Mahler symphony 6 Currentzis Musicaeterna
Tchaikovsky Complete Symphony Petrenko RLPO
Smetana Má Vlast Belohlavek
Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla Weinberg

*Tennstedt Mahler 2 is crazy good imho
Also loving Bychkov’s Tchaikovsky Project
I’m a minor league audiophile and the sound on these is amazing.


----------



## flamencosketches

CVan said:


> Me:
> 
> Mahler Symphony 2 Tennstedt and LPO
> 
> *Tennstedt Mahler 2 is crazy good imho


Is it this one?










If so, I agree. Crazy good.


----------



## Judith

Arrived yesterday

Trout Quintet 
Trio Wanderer.

Trout was one of works studied on a course recently and wanted another copy.
This copy was recommended to me

Also has 
Hummel Quintet in E flat minor


----------



## CVan

flamencosketches said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, I agree. Crazy good.


YUP! That is the one. It sounds soooooo nice!


----------



## flamencosketches

CVan said:


> YUP! That is the one. It sounds soooooo nice!


Hell yeah it does! Quickly became a favorite. One of the best Urlichts I've ever heard w/ Jard van Nes (she is also great on the Haitink/Berlin Mahler 3 BTW). I need to hear more Tennstedt now. Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## starthrower

I really like nos. 1&2 from the Tennstedt box.


----------



## Itullian

I'm on a major Schumann piano works kick.
i absolutely love his piano works.


----------



## CVan

flamencosketches said:


> Hell yeah it does! Quickly became a favorite. One of the best Urlichts I've ever heard w/ Jard van Nes (she is also great on the Haitink/Berlin Mahler 3 BTW). I need to hear more Tennstedt now. Anyway, enjoy!


Thx! I checked out some of his other work. I wanted to like them but I couldn't get into it. It was probably good but I'm such **** guy when it comes to the recording sound. I wish his other stuff sounded as crisp as the Mahler 2...


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

My computer has been giving me trouble posting pictures here so I haven't posted much. Yesterday I bought a bunch of stuff on Presto:

Dvorak: Cello Concerto - Du Pre
Intimate Voices - Emerson String Quartet
Neeme Järvi & Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra box set
Seiji Ozawa & Boston Symphony Orchestra box set
Four Pieces - Four Pianos - Alexander Melnikov
Debussy: Préludes & La Mer - Alexander Melnikov
Debussy: Les Trois Sonates, The Late Works - Isabelle Faust
Deux - Patricia Kopatchinskaja
Franck: Violin Sonata & Chausson: Concert - Isabelle Faust
Suk: Asrael Symphony, Op. 27 - Askenazy


----------



## Itullian




----------



## The3Bs

NLAdriaan said:


> Yesterday I became the lucky owner of the ultimate 'Glenn Gould Remastered' 81 CD-box from 2015, found it on a local online marketplace and after a lengthy bargaining, got it for a very friendly price. It is truly a wonderful box with a great hardcover book with liner notes and great photography. But it is the remastering of Goulds (studio) recordings that really does the trick here. Whether from the fifties or from the eighties, the recordings are coming to life. And it shows that Gould was a real storyteller in the music he believed in. This box is now only available at absurd prices, which was absolutely not what I paid for it. Next month, the remastered Bach section will be released separately, but then you are really missing out on many other recordings. Hopefully, Sony wil re-release the entire box in a lean version for a decent price somewhere in the future.
> 
> View attachment 140254


Congrats!!!!
I have been looking for this at a reasonable price for some time .... unfortunately unsuccessfully!!! So have been acquiring some of the individual boxes when they appear.... 
I hope Sony does listen to you!!!!


----------



## The3Bs

Itullian said:


> I'm on a major Schumann piano works kick.
> i absolutely love his piano works.


It does indeed that your Schumann wave is really big... The other day the Dana Ciocarlie and now this!!!!

Look forward to you impressions!!!

Schumann's piano music is wonderful!!!!


----------



## starthrower

Used CDs


----------



## starthrower

adriesba said:


> I'm not familiar with Schubert much, but this box was so unbelievably cheap where I saw it, I couldn't stand not to get it. Are these good performances?
> 
> View attachment 140213


Enjoy it! I took a look at the roster and it's loaded with world class musicians and ensembles.


----------



## Itullian

The3Bs said:


> It does indeed that your Schumann wave is really big... The other day the Dana Ciocarlie and now this!!!!
> 
> Look forward to you impressions!!!
> 
> Schumann's piano music is wonderful!!!!


I have Demus' set too.


----------



## adriesba

starthrower said:


> Enjoy it! I took a look at the roster and it's loaded with world class musicians and ensembles.


Good to know. 
I listened to a bit of the piano music and enjoyed it. It says it's volume 1, so I wonder when the next volume will come out which would presumably would have vocal works.


----------



## starthrower

adriesba said:


> Good to know.
> I listened to a bit of the piano music and enjoyed it. It says it's volume 1, so I wonder when the next volume will come out which would presumably would have vocal works.


The only strange thing about that box is that symphony no.5 was left out.

Correction. Box listing is wrong. No.5 is included according to purchasers.


----------



## adriesba

starthrower said:


> The only strange thing about that box is that symphony no.5 was left out.
> 
> Correction. Box listing is wrong. No.5 is included according to purchasers.


Someone on Amazon thought symphony 5 was missing, and I didn't see it in the tracklist. But it might have been a a typo.


----------



## Barbebleu

Lohengrin, Karajan. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## starthrower

Picked up used copies of these sets.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

I collected Brautigam in the sonatas as they came out - they are very good - but never got this one until now. It is perhaps the crowning glory of the set.


----------



## Itullian

Will give her a listen.........


----------



## rice




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## vincula

As I've been lucky with my last purchases, I've just orderer this set. Coming all the way from Japan to daddy 









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Granate

Granate said:


>


This is just the beginning vincula!

Did you get the 1960 Vienna Beethoven cycle from Klemperer already?

I've been looking again in the seller's Memories catalogue and I was tempted by the Klemperer Live Brahms and the Schuricht live Bruckner. But there are other priorities in my wish list. So I'm pretty much done with what they offer.


----------



## vincula

Oh my :devil:! What a collection!

This is the only one I've got along with his Mozart:









If I ordered so many as you've done, I'd end up paying a lot of money in taxes and import duties. Handling fee alone's 22 Euro. Then VAT and so on. A pain. Doesn't matter how many times he/she writes "Free sample for musicians"... I know 'em.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Granate

Lovely! That's the one I love the most. Terrific performances. I never say it enough. I hope you like them as much as I do. And you try to get the better-sounding Vienna 1960 cycle for the same price.

I also ordered a bit by bit, and I'm not too happy with many of the cds you see there, like why did I buy so much Mozart if I'm just fine with Klemperer, Walter and Furtwängler; or those Konwitschny boxes that didn't do much for me. I was really lucky to find the Toscanini 1939 cycle, to be honest.

Too bad that the Medici edition of the Cologne Beethoven No.9 in 1958 is not available anymore on ebay.










If I don't end up purchasing the Sawallisch Bruckner cds, this Mitropoulos _Elektra_ will be my last purchase from the Orfeo Sale.

I would prefer to get on CD the Knappertsbusch Brahms No.4 in Cologne, the Salzburg Winterreise with DFD and Pollini, the Karajan Tchaikovsky No.4 with the Wiener Symphoniker and the Kubelík Tchaikovsky No.6 in Salzburg with the Wiener Philharmoniker.

That Brahms and the Klemperer Cologne No.1 should go first. But I've been buying lots of clothes for the summer apart from new underwear.


----------



## starthrower

Used CD sets


----------



## Granate

New CD purchases. I'm holding off the Kna Brahms 4 and the Klemperer Beethoven 1 to later when I'm in my new home. But I pulled the trigger for 40€ on these three recordings.

I completed my "Mono" section of the Tchaikovsky symphony challenge. I already owned my favourite recording of the 5th: the Karajan Philharmonia. And these two from Vienna and Salzburg satisfied me a lot.

I am still going to buy the Mitropoulos Elektra, but I don't know if I should get the Sawallisch Bruckner yet. In the meanwhile, the same seller had the also great 1952 Elektra in New York conducted by Fritz Reiner. That would complete the collection of one of the operas that fascinate me the most, since I also own the Solti/Nilsson recording in Stereo. I could have purchased the 1952 Don Carlo in the same venue, but I already own too many great recordings.


----------



## Granate

Granate said:


>












Final Qobuz purchases: Apart from the Mitropoulos Salzburg Elektra, Erased Tapes has a sale in many of their albums. I bough the digital 24/96 files of the Solo Remains album by composer Nils Frahm. I guessed it would fit here as modern minimalistic Classical Music. Just a piano. I absolutely enjoy playing this album at night. And I wanted to try the hi-res version with my audiophile headphones.


----------



## Russell Chee

I'm both ashamed and excited to share that the results of my ferreting around the forum a few months ago asking for recommendations on purchases ended up with these:

















I knowwww everyone always cautions against buying box sets, but since I get all my music on streaming platforms anyway I thought I'd get something that would look nice, keep well and have artistic value (in the form of the books and booklets, which actually have useful information unlike most sets today). Plus the Beethoven box was particularly tasty - so many of the performances were my reference recordings that I couldn't resist. I would dearly love to get the Bach 333, too - but my wallet is hmm


----------



## starthrower

Used CDs

Although I've had a tough time getting into Haydn's instrumental music, I love these vocal works.


----------



## rice

Russell Chee said:


> I knowwww everyone always cautions against buying box sets, but since I get all my music on streaming platforms anyway I thought I'd get something that would look nice, keep well and have artistic value (in the form of the books and booklets, which actually have useful information unlike most sets today). Plus the Beethoven box was particularly tasty - so many of the performances were my reference recordings that I couldn't resist. I would dearly love to get the Bach 333, too - but my wallet is hmm


There's nothing wrong with buying good box sets. They are fantastic for expanding one's music library. 
The boxes people warn about are those cheaply, poorly made ones or those contain only fragments which were marketed to amateurs/casual listeners as "Best compilations".


----------



## adriesba

rice said:


> There's nothing wrong with buying good box sets. They are fantastic for expanding one's music library.
> The boxes people warn about are those cheaply, poorly made ones or those contain only fragments which were marketed to amateurs/casual listeners as "Best compilations".


Box sets can also sometimes include recordings that are hard to find or unavailable elsewhere.


----------



## Joe B

Ordered tonight from prestomusic.com:


----------



## Joe B

^^^^
Along with these:


----------



## Itullian

Russell Chee said:


> I'm both ashamed and excited to share that the results of my ferreting around the forum a few months ago asking for recommendations on purchases ended up with these:
> 
> View attachment 141146
> 
> 
> View attachment 141147
> 
> 
> I knowwww everyone always cautions against buying box sets, but since I get all my music on streaming platforms anyway I thought I'd get something that would look nice, keep well and have artistic value (in the form of the books and booklets, which actually have useful information unlike most sets today). Plus the Beethoven box was particularly tasty - so many of the performances were my reference recordings that I couldn't resist. I would dearly love to get the Bach 333, too - but my wallet is hmm


No shame my friend. They look wonderful and beautiful.
Enjoy them for many years! :cheers:


----------



## vincula

Old-school Italian passion meets German Romanticism.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

This finally came in the mail after ordering two months ago 








And I got these yesterday


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Also picked up these


----------



## flamencosketches

BlackAdderLXX said:


> This finally came in the mail after ordering two months ago
> View attachment 141881
> 
> 
> And I got these yesterday
> View attachment 141882
> View attachment 141883
> 
> View attachment 141884
> View attachment 141885


Nice! Martin Fröst is great, and that Mozart CD is a classic.


----------



## flamencosketches

Finally adding this perennial classic to my library. I've been meaning to get a Messiah for a long time, and this one just seems to stand out from the others I checked out (the usual suspects, Pinnock, Gardiner, Hogwood) based on the samples, for its really rich sound and singing. Really excited to spend time with the music.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

flamencosketches said:


> Nice! Martin Fröst is great, and that Mozart CD is a classic.


I've been very impressed with him. And I agree, the Mozart is wonderful. The Nielsen disc is a bit of a stretch for me, but I am trying to stretch...


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I couldn't let the BIS sale close out without grabbing a couple more things:


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Also grabbed some other wishlist items:


----------



## BachIsBest

Just pre-ordered this set after listening to his Mahler 5 and being absolutely blown away:









Really excited to listen to the newly remastered Mahler 5 along with the other (some newly released) recordings!


----------



## Granate

Unfortunately, I think the Cologne No.5 is tree times better than all of the other Mahler recordings he made. The No.4 is quite good too.

I don't really think there were lots of great Historical Mahler *performances*. There were great performers but it wasn't as much in the repertoire.


----------



## BachIsBest

Granate said:


> Unfortunately, I think the Cologne No.5 is tree times better than all of the other Mahler recordings he made. The No.4 is quite good too.
> 
> I don't really think there were lots of great Historical Mahler *performances*. There were great performers but it wasn't as much in the repertoire.


Certainly, there are some great ones. Walter, Klemperer, Horenstein, etc. all gave great historical performances (along with their respective orchestras, of course). Generally, before about the '60s, conductors did Mahler because they personally liked the music rather than because he was part of the standard repertoire, which, I believe, lead to a fairly high hit-to-miss ratio of historical Mahler.

Plus, I don't believe Rosbaud's Mahler 6 has been released before. I did sample some of his Mahler 9 before buying and it certainly had some mistakes (the Mahler 5 is shockingly error-free for a performance from a so-so orchestra of the era) but still seemed to be a performance of great intensity. If nothing else, I will at least get the newly remastered performance of the 5th.


----------



## Granate

*Pentatone Shostakovich Part 1*

Crazy Pentatone sale at Qobuz. 80% off.

I ended up spending 36€ all in 24/96 releases. I wasn't going to buy any Tchaikovsky in the end. Because of the price, I gave up buying the Hi-res recordings of Orozco-Estrada Dvorak late symphonies in Houston. But I'n trying my luck on a very modern Alpensinfonie he recorded in Frankfurt, and especially spending money in a composer I still didn't have anything from: Dimitry Shostakovich. The Vassily Petrenko set is on sale too, but i didn't seem to have the same sound quality as these Pentatone recordings. I think I bought all the great Mahlerian inspired ones... Each sold for 3.60€ except the Pletnev Russian 4 plus 10 which costed 11€.


----------



## Granate

*Pentatone Shostakovich Part 2*


























I hope they are a pleasure to my ears! I especially hope to be right with the Shostakovich purchases. Babi Yar is still expensive and not too popular it seems.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Granate

I had passed through this recording that was on my wish list. Extraordinary renditions for Mahler works I didn't own yet.


----------



## Art Rock

This 6CD box from Brilliant classics with Brahms Lieder by Fischer-Dieskau and Moore, Sawallisch, Barenboim, and Richter. Originally on EMI. I already have a DG box of this repertoire with Fischer-Dieskau, but for 2 euro (complete box, mint condition) I could not resist. Thrift stores rock.


----------



## ELbowe

Please forgive if this is not the correct location for my question, I am new to the forum: With the terrible events at Notre Dame and Nantes Cathedrals over the past year or so, it prompted me to examine my music collection and see if I had recordings of the organs of both these churches. I found I had nothing of Nantes and just a few from Notre Dame (Olivier Latry) on the "Cavaille-Coll DVD/CD 2014?). Can anyone advise recordings the Nantes Organ? To my knowledge thankfully both instruments may be fully reparable. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## adriesba

ELbowe said:


> Please forgive if this is not the correct location for my question, I am new to the forum: With the terrible events at Notre Dame and Nantes Cathedrals over the past year or so, it prompted me to examine my music collection and see if I had recordings of the organs of both these churches. I found I had nothing of Nantes and just a few from Notre Dame (Olivier Latry) on the "Cavaille-Coll DVD/CD 2014?). Can anyone advise recordings the Nantes Organ? To my knowledge thankfully both instruments may be fully reparable. Many thanks in advance.


Hi, welcome!

This isn't something I'm familiar with, but I'd also be interested in seeing recommendations of what you are asking about. You could probably find more users with knowledge about this if you started a thread on it in the religious music section.


----------



## ELbowe

adriesba said:


> Hi, welcome!
> 
> This isn't something I'm familiar with, but I'd also be interested in seeing recommendations of what you are asking about. You could probably find more users with knowledge about this if you started a thread on it in the religious music section.


Many thanks.....good idea I will copy this over to that.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## vincula

Two albums I collected last week. Bargains.

















Sometimes life can be sweet. It's all about riding on the wave while it lasts...

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Elvis

*Fritz Reiner - The Complete Columbia Album Collection *

On pre-order - wont' be released until October 16, 2020.


----------



## Elvis

Some may know this - some may not...

*How to search for "New and Upcoming" Releases -
*
It's easiest to start at prestomusic.com - upon arriving click on "New and Future Releases" near the top of the page -

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/new-and-future-releases

Now you need to narrow down your search parameters - for example - Click on "New Releases - Next 90 Days" on the top left hand side.

You can narrow down your choices even further by "Number of discs" - "Era" - and "Music Type" -

In this example I chose "5 plus Discs" to see what box sets might be in the pipeline -

I clicked on "30 results per page" and found what will be my next purchase -









*The Art of Eduard van Beinum*

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8804905--the-art-of-eduard-van-beinum#about

which will be released on September 11, 2020.


----------



## Granate

Beethoven
Complete Symphonies & Overtures
Anima Etera Brugge
Jos van Immerseel

Alpha 
FLAC Edition + Digital Booklet
17.50€

I'm very stressed out, August ends. I would have liked to get this set on CD. In fact you know it is my favourite HIP Beethoven set. But I have so many cds from Furtwängler and Klemperer now that I don't care if I can't have the lythurgy of playing this set on CD. I wasn't going to buy it for a cheaper price in the future.


----------



## Rach Man

I picked up my first downloads from Qobuz. I wasn't sure if I wanted to use this service. But their PentaTone download prices were too good to pass up. And I especially like the recording quality of PentaTone. I picked up three PenatTone downloads and one Orfeo download.




























I am quite pleased with the ease of the sale and the recordings.


----------



## Jacck

I made a purchase at Supraphon of 10 physical CDs of Moravian folk music (the kind of Janáček was inspired by) - as a birthday present, and while I was at it, I bought a complete set of Mahler symphonies by Václav Neumann

https://www.supraphonline.cz/album/227374-mahler-symfonie-komplet/cd


----------



## MatthewWeflen

I recently picked up two box sets:

R. Strauss Complete Orchestral Works/Rudolf Kempe









and

WA Mozart 45 Symphonies/Adam Fischer.









I cannot overstate what lovely boxes these are, with terrific music making at a great price.


----------



## En Passant

*J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations - Lang Lang*​
4 CD Deluxe Edition I love the Goldbergs but I'd not have looked at Lang Lang's set (I thought his Rachmaninov). However for some reason when my partner ordered it for me it was £9.72 (pre-order) it's now gone up to £31.73. This isn't the first time we've got a bargain. :tiphat:


----------



## ELbowe

This may appear slightly shabby compared to the lovely clean items displayed but anyway here goes:
Thrift store visit today produced ($4 Cdn):

Mahler, Bernstein, Edinburgh Festival Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra - Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection" Recorded In Ely Cathedral, England 2xLP, Box. Box has a lot of wear but LPs are clean with no visible damage.
Mahler, The New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernstein & Bruno Walter Symphony No. 1, No. 4 and Das Lied Von Der Erde. 3xLP Box. Again box worn but LPs in very good condition.
CDs
Debussy: La Mer, Nocturnes- Michael Tilson Thomas, Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers - CBS Masterworks
Bach:St. John Passion - Richter, Münchener Bach-Chor, Münchener Bach-Orchester, Lear, Töpper, Haefliger, Prey, Engen 2 CD, Deutsche Grammophon
Handel: Messiah - Arias And Choruses. Richter, John Alldis Choir ○ London Philharmonic Orchestra Deutsche Grammophon
I usually only collect the full works but was completely unfamiliar with this recording.


----------



## ledzepp

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81AjBR6CjDL._SL1210_.jpg

Herreweghe- Harmonia Mundi Years (30 disc).


----------



## Holden4th

This is now my go to Eroica


----------



## Granate

Granate said:


> I completed my "Mono" section of the Tchaikovsky symphony challenge. I already owned my favourite recording of the 5th: the Karajan Philharmonia. And these two from Vienna and Salzburg satisfied me a lot.


My Orfeo CDs arrived! They are so shiny in that golden ink! I'm now sampling just the Adagio - Allegro ma non troppo from the Salzburg Tchaikovsky 6. It's absolutely much livelier than the EMI studio recording.



vincula said:


> As I've been lucky with my last purchases, I've just orderer this set. Coming all the way from Japan to daddy
> 
> View attachment 140987
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


Protagonista UK has been vanished for a week. Did it arrive?


----------



## Open Lane

Cds for month:

marty friedman - music for speeding (not classical but should be good)

evgny kissin - kissin plays liszt

evgny kissin - kissin plays schuman/liszt/chopin

Lang Lang - Liszt: my piano hero,

Various (Including Cziffra) - best of chopin.

Cziffra -plays liszt, chopin, others


----------



## ELbowe

From Ye Olde Thrift Store yesterday:

Haydn, Emanuel Ax ‎- Piano Sonatas Nos. 32 47 53 & 59
Sony Classical 1994

Andrei Gavrilov, London Symphony Orchestra, Simon Rattle - Ravel ‎- Concerto Pour Piano À La Main Gauche, Gaspard De La Nuit- 1987- EMI

Gustav Holst The Planets
CBS ‎- 1987
Conductor - Leonard Bernstein
Orchestra - New York Philharmonic


----------



## rice




----------



## flamencosketches

Excited to spend time with the music. I actually don't have a full English Suites at all on disc so it'll be a first for me. The Partitas will be my first harpsichord recording of the whole set. Who better than Leonhardt, the keyboardist who first sold me on the idea of period harpsichord music.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

I want to alert my fellow forum goers to what is either an incredible deal or a mistake.









Ronald Brautingam's complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas is listed at HDTracks.com for $21. All 11 hours. Every sonata. It goes for over $100 at Presto Classical.

https://www.hdtracks.com/#/album/5debf5a30a85f22d5e75eb38

I am in the midst of downloading it as I type this, and I can confirm is it every single track on the set for this price.


----------



## joen_cph

Elvis said:


> Some may know this - some may not...
> 
> *How to search for "New and Upcoming" Releases -
> *
> It's easiest to start at prestomusic.com - upon arriving click on "New and Future Releases" near the top of the page -
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/new-and-future-releases
> 
> Now you need to narrow down your search parameters - for example - Click on "New Releases - Next 90 Days" on the top left hand side.
> 
> You can narrow down your choices even further by "Number of discs" - "Era" - and "Music Type" -
> 
> In this example I chose "5 plus Discs" to see what box sets might be in the pipeline -
> 
> I clicked on "30 results per page" and found what will be my next purchase -
> 
> View attachment 142302
> 
> 
> *The Art of Eduard van Beinum*
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8804905--the-art-of-eduard-van-beinum#about
> 
> which will be released on September 11, 2020.


Some sell that Beinum 40CD one a lot cheaper, such as around 65 Euros + postage in the Danacord Butik in Copenhagen.


----------



## Itullian

Gonna do some comparative listening of these less expensive cantata sets


----------



## Itullian

Yep, I'm on a Bach & Baroque kick.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## WVdave

Here's a few items found at my local Goodwill this morning that were donated from a stash of classical LP's that were recently seen at the antique mall near me. I didn't want to pay the antique mall prices, but was more than happy to scoop these up for a $1 each today.

Always happy to add some more Horowitz to my collection. His catalog of huge, I wonder if there's anyone who has it all....


----------



## ELbowe

MatthewWeflen said:


> I want to alert my fellow forum goers to what is either an incredible deal or a mistake.
> 
> View attachment 142556
> 
> 
> Ronald Brautingam's complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas is listed at HDTracks.com for $21. All 11 hours. Every sonata. It goes for over $100 at Presto Classical.
> 
> https://www.hdtracks.com/#/album/5debf5a30a85f22d5e75eb38
> 
> I am in the midst of downloading it as I type this, and I can confirm is it every single track on the set for this price.


Thanks for this...just downloaded FLAC files ....my first time from this site.......$21US plus they gave me a first time discount of 20% off ....a deal.....Thanks again!!!


----------



## Granate

*Cologne Beethoven and Brahms*


















Some CD purchases I wanted to make for a long time, on CD. They will be the first delivery to my new apartment in the city. I hope they don't come by mid October.

Along a new Metropolitan Don Carlo, I paid 40€ for those three cd sets.


----------



## Itullian

Finally had to get it.
The price hurt though, but you know how that is, don't you.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## ELbowe

A few finds at Thrift shop Monday; 
unfortunately Disc #3 in the Menuhin Box was missing (Bruch and Brahms) ..but cant complain at just .25 cents for the box.

Yehudi Menuhin, The Great Violin Concertos Johann Sebastian Bach, Ludwig van Beethoven, Johannes Brahms, Max Bruch, Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart ‎- EMI Classics ‎3 CD(just 1 and 2… 3MIA), 1991

Vladimir Horowitz ‎-Horowitz Deutsche Grammophon 3CD, 1989

Johann Sebastian Bach, The Academy Of Ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood ‎- Brandenburg Concertos L'Oiseau-Lyre 2 × CD 1985


----------



## flamencosketches

^I have that Brandenburg, it's pretty good! But ultimately it's my least favorite of my three sets, and I think Hogwood was much more successful in the Orchestral Suites than in the Brandenburgs. Enjoy! That should all be great.


----------



## ELbowe

Arrived in mail from Europe: 
Bach : Organ Works 
Ton Koopman ‎- Teldec Classics Das Alte Werk -
16 × CD, 2009








Unexpectedly this 45 (and booklet) was inside the Libretto of the LP box set of "Wagner - Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert Von Karajan - Die Walküre" I found at Salvation Army a few weeks ago. 
Herbert von Karajan An Interview With The Conductor Herbert Von Karajan /The Valkyrie
1967 Deutsche Grammophon Vinyl, 7", 45 RPM, Stereo


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Here's some recents from Presto


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

And a few more


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

And these also


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

And finally these


----------



## Itullian




----------



## ELbowe

Salvation Army finds yesterday:

Puccini: La Bohème
Tebaldi, Bergonzi, Bastianini, Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Tullio Serafin 
London 2 CD, 1990








Really thrilled to find this...recordings of Notre Dame, Paris organ:
Bach: Organ Works Orgelwerke
Daniel Chorzempa (Organ of Notre Dame Paris & Organ of the Bovenkerk, Kampen Netherlands) 
Philips CD 1989


----------



## larold

The original soundtrack somewhat truncated by resoundingly effective, far better than the remake.








I don't usually go for new talent but new bassoonists don't come along very often. This guy has incredible technique and the program is very good.


----------



## ELbowe

BlackAdderLXX said:


> And these also
> 
> View attachment 142907
> View attachment 142908
> View attachment 142909
> View attachment 142910
> View attachment 142911


WOW that "Scheherazade" looks like an original 1960 "Living Stereo" press ...hope you got a great copy; sound could be amazing!


----------



## flamencosketches

ELbowe said:


> WOW that "Scheherazade" looks like an original 1960 "Living Stereo" press ...hope you got a great copy; sound could be amazing!


^Pretty sure BlackAdder is a digital music guy (CDs and downloads, and please correct me if I'm wrong!), but in any case the CD reissue uses the same cover, with the Living Stereo banner. It does sound amazing, however.


----------



## Barbebleu

Igor Levit - Beethoven Complete Piano Sonatas
Vikingur Ólafsson - Philip Glass Piano Music
Jonas Kauffman - Selige Stunde


----------



## ELbowe

flamencosketches said:


> ^Pretty sure BlackAdder is a digital music guy (CDs and downloads, and please correct me if I'm wrong!), but in any case the CD reissue uses the same cover, with the Living Stereo banner. It does sound amazing, however.


That is good to know....many thanks!!


----------



## flamencosketches

Just ordered:









Christmas is a good few months away, but considering this is a major, large scale work of Bach that was missing from my library, I took it upon myself to rectify that proactively.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

My Presto order finally came in...


----------



## Open Lane

lang lang - liszt my piano hero








kissin - plays liszt








cziffra - liszt and other

really enjoying all of these. I will say the kissin is my favorite. Wish he played la campanella here.


----------



## Rogerx

Inspired by Bourdon


----------



## Malx

BlackAdderLXX said:


> And finally these
> 
> View attachment 142912
> View attachment 142913
> View attachment 142914
> View attachment 142915


Have you left Presto with any stock


----------



## Itullian




----------



## ELbowe

*Just arrived in the Post from UK:
Hespèrion XX
Mateu Fletxa, Bartomeu Càrceres, Joan Cererols - La Capella Reial De Catalunya, , Montserrat Figueras, Jordi Savall ‎- El Cançoner Del Duc De Calàbria / Villancicos & Ensaladas / Missa Pro Defunctis · Missa De Batalla
Alia Vox 4 × CD, Box Set, Compilation 2013*


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


>


Let us know what you think. I just ordered her recording of the Bach harpsichord concertos.


----------



## Open Lane

Deleted this post. Forgot i already posted it


----------



## Joe B

Ordered tonight from prestomusic.com:


----------



## Joe B

Along with these:


----------



## rice




----------



## Open Lane

Stephen Kovacevich - Complete Beethoven Sonatas
Kissin - Beethoven Sonatas
Lang Lang - Liszt Now (dvd)
Cattle Decapitation - Atlas (not classical but i tend to order something non-classical with each order to shake things up)

Beethoven would be rolling in his grave if he saw my cart today. Lol.


----------



## consuono

Inspired by another thread I just ordered this. It's one of the cheap Dover reprints but at ~$19, what the heck.


----------



## ledzepp

Gunter Wand - Bruckner


----------



## Joe B

Ordered today:










The Choir of Royal Holloway presents the debut recording of Pierre Villette's Messe Da Pacem in a new arrangement for choir and organ by Rupert Gough. Alongside the Mass is Villette's well-known Hymne à la Vierge, and works by contemporary Parisian composer Yves Castagnet recorded here for the first time. The album opens with a new choral arrangement of Ravel's ever-popular Pavane pour une infante défunte. The Choir is joined by alumna, and award-winning soprano, Sarah Fox, and *accompanied on the newly restored Cavaillé-Coll organ of Notre-Dame d'Auteuil in Paris.*
Releases on Wednesday 9/23/20

This is only being released directly by Ad Fontes music. After writing a fan letter, I'm glad Rupert Gough informed me of its upcoming release.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Because you can never have enough Beethoven symphonies in your collection. At $25 for the whole set, it practically buys itself.


----------



## ELbowe

Arrived in post today ! 
Günter Wand Conducts Beethoven
RCA Red Seal ‎- Box Set, Compilation 5 CD 2018


----------



## ELbowe

Joe B said:


> Ordered today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Choir of Royal Holloway presents the debut recording of Pierre Villette's Messe Da Pacem in a new arrangement for choir and organ by Rupert Gough. Alongside the Mass is Villette's well-known Hymne à la Vierge, and works by contemporary Parisian composer Yves Castagnet recorded here for the first time. The album opens with a new choral arrangement of Ravel's ever-popular Pavane pour une infante défunte. The Choir is joined by alumna, and award-winning soprano, Sarah Fox, and *accompanied on the newly restored Cavaillé-Coll organ of Notre-Dame d'Auteuil in Paris.*
> Releases on Wednesday 9/23/20
> 
> This is only being released directly by Ad Fontes music. After writing a fan letter, I'm glad Rupert Gough informed me of its upcoming release.


Thanks for this ...it looks like an amazing release on so many levels what a cover plus restored organ to boot! Wonderful !


----------



## rice




----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

ELbowe said:


> Arrived in post today !
> Günter Wand Conducts Beethoven
> RCA Red Seal ‎- Box Set, Compilation 5 CD 2018
> View attachment 143380


My favourite Beethoven set, simply fantastic in every way.


----------



## VitellioScarpia

I just received this set today...


----------



## vincula

A bit of love for these old but masterful renditions.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Malx

Arrived in todays mail.


----------



## datadervish

Joe B said:


> Along with these:
> 
> View attachment 143314
> View attachment 143315
> 
> View attachment 143316
> View attachment 143317


The Duarte Lobo album by Cupertinos is fantastic, I've been listening to it a lot this week. Listen out for the O Magnum Mysterium responsory, which is perhaps my favourite part.

I'm a noob so I don't think I can post pictures, but my most recent buy included Dufay: Les messes à teneur by Cut Circle, and Machaut: The Dart of Love by The Orlando Consort, which are both remarkably good. There's also a few others, but I won't bore everybody by typing them out in full.


----------



## Joe B

datadervish said:


> The Duarte Lobo album by Cupertinos is fantastic, I've been listening to it a lot this week. Listen out for the O Magnum Mysterium responsory, which is perhaps my favourite part.
> 
> I'm a noob so I don't think I can post pictures, but my most recent buy included Dufay: Les messes à teneur by Cut Circle, and Machaut: The Dart of Love by The Orlando Consort, which are both remarkably good. There's also a few others, but I won't bore everybody by typing them out in full.


You probably can't post pictures because you haven't hit the magic 10 posts yet.
So by the way, *WELCOME TO TALK CLASSICAL!!!*
I've got the Cupertinos's first release on Hyperion which is great:









And don't take a self deprecating view that you will be boring others with posting discs you like and enjoy. I've got NO problem discovering great music which I haven't experienced.....yet.


----------



## ELbowe

VitellioScarpia said:


> I just received this set today...
> View attachment 143387


A few months ago Jonathan was the guest for a full week on BBC Radio 3 "Composer of the Week: Beethoven" It was most enlightening with his insight/analysis of Beethoven's Piano works...it may still be available on their site for play-back.


----------



## datadervish

Joe B said:


> You probably can't post pictures because you haven't hit the magic 10 posts yet.
> So by the way, *WELCOME TO TALK CLASSICAL!!!*
> I've got the Cupertinos's first release on Hyperion which is great:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't take a self deprecating view that you will be boring others with posting discs you like and enjoy. I've got NO problem discovering great music which I haven't experienced.....yet.


Thanks for the warm welcome! And yes, Cupertinos' Cardoso album is fantastic: I just mentioned it in a new topic on Cardoso that I posted in the Composers' Guestbook section, but it's waiting to be approved by a moderator!

Normally I would be happy to post all my purchases, but reading the titles is not quite the same as looking at the cover art.  Luckily, I'm not too far off the magical 10-post mark!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

So I discovered Bax. Then I discovered Bax was on sale:


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

And grabbed a few more things...


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Last but not least...


----------



## Rach Man

BlackAdderLXX said:


> So I discovered Bax. Then I discovered Bax was on sale:
> View attachment 143537
> 
> View attachment 143538
> 
> View attachment 143539
> 
> View attachment 143540


Where is Bax on sale?


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Rach Man said:


> Where is Bax on sale?


Presto. Here you go


----------



## ELbowe

*Salvation Army interesting finds, Boxes and Vinyl appear in good shape just need some cleaning:

An Introduction To Der Ring Des Nibelungen: With Extracts from The Complete Recording
Deryck Cooke, Vienna Philharmonic, Georg Solti ‎
London Records ‎- 3 × Vinyl, LP Box Set 1969

Das Rheingold: Solti with Vienna Philharmonic ‎- Flagstad, Svanholm, Neidlinger, etc
London Records ‎3 × Vinyl, LP, Box Set 1959

Moses Und Aron: Arnold Schoenberg, Hans Rosbaud ‎
Columbia Masterworks ‎ 3 × Vinyl, LP, Mono 1957*


----------



## ELbowe

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> My favourite Beethoven set, simply fantastic in every way.


Just listened to Symphony #2 ....it is, as you say, fantastic! Thanks!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## ELbowe

BlackAdderLXX said:


> So I discovered Bax. Then I discovered Bax was on sale:
> View attachment 143537
> 
> View attachment 143538
> 
> View attachment 143539
> 
> View attachment 143540


Some years ago I discovered Arnold Bax, not in a musical sense but in a completely non-musical literary thread. I was reading about the thriving and revolutionary literary Dublin circles circa 1916 and low and behold there he was.As an Englishman with no Irish connections (to my knowledge) there he appeared, a brave act considering the times and location. I further explored his music and was most impressed. Fascinating character!


----------



## Granate

I did my Brahms EDR mono challenge two weeks ago but I wanted to keep it secret until I decided to order on cd the dark horse of the complete lot of performances. This one, Klemperer in Vienna 1958, Wilma Lipp and Eberhard Wächter, for just 9€. (The pictures are not mine).

I'm still trying to make decisions about some cds on my wishlist which could cost together 31€, and trying to space out the purchases.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Granate

I got pretty important gems in Amazon Germany for 40€ altogether delivery included. In the end the recordings I could purchase for 30€ were not good enough for me. In the lot I get a very unstable Mahler cycle which is recorded in immense sound quality, a great Bruckner cycle in the definitive remaster and the first set of Brandenburg concertos I listened to and was on sale too. I had seen it go oop before.

I hope I really enjoy the Mahler on my equipment. For me, it's just a curiosity more than one of my wishes, like the Bernstein cycles which are found really cheap there. But it's really difficult to rival Tennstedt on interpretation.


----------



## flamencosketches

^That Richter Bach is really good! Great purchases!


----------



## Ariasexta

Canzoni villanesche. Neapolitan Love Songs of the 16th century.
Ensemble Daedalus, direction: Roberto Festa. Accent 2cd set.

Fantastic, recommended.


----------



## starthrower

Found these at a used bookstore.


----------



## ELbowe

*Salvation Army finds this morning:
LPs (3)
Benediktiner Der Abtei St. Maurice & St. Maur Zu Clervaux ‎- Resurrexi / Gregorianischer Gesang
Philips LP, Netherlands
Benediktiner Mönche Der Abtei Saint-Maurice & Saint-Maur ‎- Die Stille Von Clervaux - Vol I & II - Gregorianische Gesänge
Fontana LP, Album, Stereo Netherlands 1968*


----------



## ELbowe

*Found at Hospital Thrift Store
CDs
John Rutter ‎- Requiem
Choir Of Clare College Cambridge, Timothy Brown 
Naxos ‎- CD, UK 2003

Handel: Messiah
Ailish Tynan, Alice Coote, Allan Clayton & Matthew Rose
Choir of King's College Cambridge & Academy of Ancient Music, under Stephen Cleobury
Warner Classics CD (x2)

The Pearl Fishers Duet - Les Pecheurs De Perles Duo (Plus Duets And Scenes By Puccini And Verdi)
Bjoerling, Robert Merrill, Zinka Milanov, Licia Albanese, Renata Tebaldi ‎- 
RCA Victor Vocal Series -CD 1988*


----------



## Granate

How's this for 60€?  All new and sealed. In the end, the samples of the second movement of the Mahler 5th prompted me to add the Bertini cycle to the cart. That one costed 29€. I added the Kubelík Dvorak cycle for 10€ and the Haitink Missa Solemnis for 13€. Delivery for 6€ and could be on the mail in two days. I think you shouldn't see me around here for a long period of time. 150€ in one month is way over the limit I should put myself.

I should add that I listened to them all. I really wanted to own that Missa Solemnis and the Kubelík Dvorak cycle has masterpieces, especially the late symphonies. The real risk is in the Bertini cycle for me.


----------



## Joe B

Ordered tonight from prestomusic.com:


----------



## Joe B

Along with these:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## VitellioScarpia

Received this in the mail today...


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


>


Well,you have now a lot of Ave Maria's,hopefully not ordered bij Bol.com or JPC


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> Well,you have now a lot of Ave Maria's,hopefully not ordered bij Bol.com or JPC


Nope, I have my ways.


----------



## Open Lane

Beatrice Rana - Goldberg Variations

Murray Perahia - the awards collection


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

Book 2 was so good I had to get Book 1 as well.


----------



## Josquin13

Here are my recent purchases:

1. Darius Milhaud: Piano Music - Saudades do Brazil, Le Printemps Books 1 & 2, Trois Rag-Caprices, played by pianist William Bolcom. After hearing "Le Printemps" on You Tube, I was hoping this old Nonesuch LP would appear on CD, and apparently it was released in the 2007, I just missed it. So, I'm happy to have found it: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000005IVS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

For the curious, here's a link to Bolcom playing "Le Printemps", Books 1 & 2:





2. Isaac Albeniz, "Iberia", performed by pianist Rafael Orozco. This Valois recording by Orozco is sometimes cited as one of the finest Iberias in the catalogue, along with Rosa Sabater's out of print Decca set (which to my knowledge had never appeared on CD). There are also two fine recordings by Alicia de Larrocha. At the price that I just paid for the Orozco--$10.99 for an out of print set, I won't believe it until the 2 CDs actually show up at my door: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00008FYP4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1.






However, I'm not expecting to prefer Orozco to Rosa Sabater, whose incredible recording of Iberia has only ever been available in Spain on two Decca LPs (which represents an inexplicable, shameful omission from today's piano catalogue):






3. Robert Schumann--"Songs of Early Morning": Schumann's Opuses nos. 126, 133 and 16 for solo piano, played beautifully by the late pianist Dina Ugorskaja, who died tragically last year:




https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004762X94/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

4. "Les Chansons"--the complete chansons of Johannes Ockeghem, performed by Cut Circle, directed by Jessye Rodin: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08DBHCYSM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1. I've not heard these recordings yet, but they follow Blue Heron's superb Volume 1 of the same repertory (about a year or so ago). I'll be interested to hear how they differ from Blue Heron.

The new Cut Circle recording isn't on You Tube, but much of their competition is:

--Medieval Ensemble of London: 



--Blue Heron: 



--Le Main Harmonique (my personal favorite, though it's not complete):








--Romanesque: 




There's also a fine recording of Ockeghem's chansons from Capilla Flamenca in the following box set of Flemish Polyphony: https://www.amazon.com/Flemish-Poly...emish+polyphony&qid=1601767987&s=music&sr=1-8

I consider Ockeghem to be a major composer, one of the giants.

5. "Baltic Elegy": String Quartets by Vasks, Tüür, and Pärt, played by The Duke Quartet, on the now defunct Collins label: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000263FG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

6. The complete string quartets of Peteris Vasks, performed by the Spikeru String Quartet, on two WERGO CDs:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01C3MW8Y8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016Z8K9CY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1

7. "Of Arms & a Woman"--late Medieval wind music by Bedygham, Binchois, Ciconia, Cordier, Dufay, Landini, Machaut, Morton, Des Pres and Solage, performed by Blondel: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KZL2B5Y/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

8. Four Dances, music by Poul Ruders, conducted by Oliver Knussen: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002N5KEAQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

9. The chamber music of Nikolai Roslavets, performed by the Moscow Trio, on Brilliant: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003DZBXX2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

10. Darius Milhaud: The Complete String Quartets, performed by Quatour Parisii: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000632BP/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Rogerx

Vikingur Ólafsson (piano), Saeunn Thorsteinsdottir (cello)
Thanks eljr


----------



## Bourdon

This is a must I think,it will fill a wide gap in my collection.


----------



## consuono

Just arrived yesterday, and not bad at ~$25:


----------



## flamencosketches

consuono said:


> Just arrived yesterday, and not bad at ~$25:
> View attachment 143985


Tempting at that price. Enjoy.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## ELbowe

*Some unusual finds at Salvation Army yesterday:
Schoenberg - Gurre Lieder
Inge Borkh, Hertha Töpper, Kieth Engen, Lorenz Fehenberger, Herbert Schachtschneider, Hans Herbert Fiedler, Rafael Kubelik ‎- Deutsche Grammophon 2 × LP, Stereo. Germany 1965*








*and this ....LP cover is in poor shape and the LP needs some deep cleaning but I hope I can save it :
The Big Organ Of Riga Dom 
Pēteris Sīpolnieks / Leonarda Daine - 
LP, Мелодия 1981 USSR*


----------



## Granate

New order. A ultra HQ Mahler No.9 I had been seeking for a long time, for the cheapest price I could ever find: 11€.

It seems that the seller sold two copies for the same price: one was used in very good condition and the other was new. I don't know what I'll get. I hope it is really sealed.

With my Bertini and Sinopoli sets, I only need to find a worthy No.6 in Ultra High Sound Quality. I know I should get the Jansons SOdBR for No.1 and that the Gatti RCO No.2 is really expensive.

No.1: vacant
No.2: Bertini KRSO
No.3: Haitink SOdBR
No.4: Jurowski LPO
No.5: Bertini KRSO
No.6: vacant
No.7: Bertini KRSO / Sinopoli PO
No.8: Bertini KRSO / Sinopoli PO
No.9: Nott BmSO
No.10: Dausgaard Seattle
DLVDE: YNS LPO


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


>


In my cart at prestomusic.com. I need to put a few more items in to take advantage of their shipping policy.


----------



## Open Lane

Cziffra - Liszt : Oeuvres pour piano

Bach - Brandenberg Concertos


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

These just arrived:


----------



## BobBrines

----------------------------------


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## musichal

The Complete Haydn Concertos
Six-CD Box Set, Naxos
Cologne SO, Helmut Muller-Bruhl
Various Soloists

Enjoying them now.


----------



## Judith

Just ordered the new Tavener CD by Steven Isserlis and others. Looking forward to its release


----------



## Open Lane

https://www.amazon.com/Pianist-Cent...ywords=richter+complete&qid=1603136137&sr=8-5


----------



## flamencosketches

Open Lane said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Pianist-Cent...ywords=richter+complete&qid=1603136137&sr=8-5


Excellent choice. I've gotten tons of enjoyment out of this set, which I bought this time last year.


----------



## Open Lane

Thanks, man. Was a bit of an impulsive choice. Looking forward to it. Will post my thoughts!


----------



## Rogerx

Judith said:


> Just ordered the new Tavener CD by Steven Isserlis and others. Looking forward to its release


Lets us know what you think when it's arriving please Judith.


----------



## Barbebleu

The Record of Singing Volume Four - from 1939 to the end of the 78 era. 7cd box.


----------



## Granate

Granate said:


> New order. A ultra HQ Mahler No.9 I had been seeking for a long time, for the cheapest price I could ever find: 11€.
> 
> It seems that the seller sold two copies for the same price: one was used in very good condition and the other was new. I don't know what I'll get. I hope it is really sealed.


Got it on the mail today. It was definetely sealed. It's like a second hand sealed item with a promotional label from pizzicato.lu and "Supersonic", plus a silver label commemorating the 2009 Toblach Music Festival honouring the composer:










So it is the cheapest way I could get a sealed new copy of this fantastic performance.


----------



## Granate

Both FLAC Downloads for 15.77€, from that famous Czech online store. The Baroque stuff from DHM still doesn't persuade me, but I became interested in Monteverdi's _Vespro della Beata Vergine_. I wanted to get stuff that I didn't own as much as the post-romantic stuff. Like I could buy the really fine Maazel Mahler cycle in Vienna or the Janowski Wagner Ring, but it would make no difference from the pirate files that wander through the internet. I don't think that the Abbado Sony Catalogue is worth my time now, and once I have Strauss covered, the Reiner box is not really useful to me. The Classical and 20th century Boulez stuff however peaked my interest. I get some great recordings of middle Haydn symphonies and at least my favourite Debussy _Pelléas et Mélisande._ Many things inside that set that I don't know yet. Time will tell.

I'm waiting for two CD sets to arrive home to show you a big and risky investment I made. I thought it was the chance to collect some particular performances of a composer that form a singular language and that could go OOP soon. I'll upload a gif with the pictures when they all arrive.


----------



## Open Lane

I just finished ripping and organizing my 24 disc richter complete warner set. Holy crap, i've ripped larger sets but wow feeling burnt out lol.


----------



## Malx

Couldn't resist the JPC price after listening to Act I on Qobuz.


----------



## Mozart123

Mozart's Clarinet Concerto and Quintet by Thea King and Jeffrey Tate


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Took advantage of the Hyperion sale on presto:


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Also got some Takacs:


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

And a few other things:

























]


----------



## ELbowe

BlackAdderLXX said:


> And a few other things:
> 
> View attachment 144744
> View attachment 144745
> View attachment 144746
> View attachment 144748
> ]


*Would be interested in hearing your opinion on the Dvorak String Box.....I have been considering it for a time...The Panoch Quartet I have doing Janacek Quartets and they impress mightily. *


----------



## flamencosketches

Mozart123 said:


> Mozart's Clarinet Concerto and Quintet by Thea King and Jeffrey Tate
> 
> View attachment 144721


Looks brilliant. I need to check this out.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

ELbowe said:


> *Would be interested in hearing your opinion on the Dvorak String Box.....I have been considering it for a time...The Panoch Quartet I have doing Janacek Quartets and they impress mightily. *


Well, as you can see I have a lot of new stuff to go through! 
I've only had time to listen to their American so far and it was fantastic. I've had my eye on these since Merl turned me on to them a few months ago. And it may mean nothing but Hurwitz listed this as his #1 Dvorak SQ cycle.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Mahler #1. Walter and Kubelik


----------



## Merl

Thanks for the name check, Blackadder. I've championed that Panocha Dvorak set since it was released. Its a terrific set and puts the other main Dvorak sets in the shade (I have them too). I'd just say to anyone interested in great SQs and quartet playing "buy it". It's worth every penny.

I got 3 bargains yesterday, from a charity shop for the princely sum of £1 (total). I replaced my battered, ex-library copy of Rattle's Planets with a new shiny one, got a nice copy of Chailly's Mahler 5 (I only have that cycle digitally) and a brand new disc of Abbado playing some late Haydn. Well chuffed.


----------



## flamencosketches

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Mahler #1. Walter and Kubelik
> View attachment 144837
> 
> View attachment 144838


Yep, those are just about the two best Mahler 1sts, all right. Though I also love Bernstein/NY/Sony, an excellent start to a great cycle.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

flamencosketches said:


> Yep, those are just about the two best Mahler 1sts, all right. Though I also love Bernstein/NY/Sony, an excellent start to a great cycle.


Yeah I'm still kind of eyeing the Bernstein and also the Ivan Fischer. But I've loved each of the recordings I've heard so far: Ozawa, Honeck, Walter and Kubelik have all been fabulous.


----------



## Rmathuln

ELbowe said:


> *Would be interested in hearing your opinion on the Dvorak String Box.....I have been considering it for a time...The Panoch Quartet I have doing Janacek Quartets and they impress mightily. *


Panocha is best Dvořàk SQ box, hands down!
Don't wait - likely a limited edition.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

So apparently I'm hooked on buying new Mahler 1 recordings. Today's episode:


----------



## Ariasexta

To enhance my understanding of the musical matter, I ordered this book second handed for 50 USD, paperback. Since no rules specifying music CD only here, so musical books should not be infringing the thread.


----------



## Granate

*The Big Salzburg Mozart collection*










*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Serenades, Divertimenti, Piano Concertos, Cassations, Complete Symphonies*
Wiener Philharmoniker, Camerata Academica und Orchester des Mozarteum Salzburg
Sándor Végh, Hans Graf

Complete Symphonies: Used condition, 15€

Serenades, Divertimenti (Capriccio): 28€

Mozart Matinées 1988-1993: 15€

Symphonies 38 & 41: 12.65€

Symphonies KV 19a, KV 81, No.34, No.39: 11.54€

Symphonies No.39 & No.40 (Wiener Philharmoniker): 11.24€

I gathered all of them yesterday. It's a big Mozart investment, even if I had great mono recordings by Bruno Walter and Otto Klemperer. To put it short, it is the sound I liked the best out of all the streams in stereo. The Capriccio boxes were sold for a good price and many of the Orfeo single cds were not available anywhere else. But by far the purchase that was worth my money was the Matinées set.


----------



## Joe B

Ordered tonight from prestomusic.com:


----------



## Joe B

Along with these:



































FLAC


----------



## Joe B

And these:


----------



## ELbowe

Joe B said:


> Along with these:
> 
> View attachment 145181
> 
> View attachment 145182
> 
> View attachment 145183
> 
> View attachment 145184
> 
> View attachment 145185
> FLAC


Just watched a concert last night on Mezzo TV from Paris with Les Arts Florissants (WilliamChristie) Lea Desandre was one of the singers and she was wonderful: she stole the show. Not only a terrific voice but a riveting stage presence.


----------



## Granate

Brahms Symphony No.4 - Furtwängler- BPO - Studio 1948
Brahms Ein Deutsches Requiem - Furtwängler Lucerne Festival 1947
Mahler Symphony No.4 - Bertini DSOB 2004
Mahler Symphony No.6 - Bertini DSOB 1973

Crossing fingers so the Mahler symphonies by Bertini in Berlin overperform the ones of the Kölner Runfunk Sinfonie-orchester cycle. I would expect the No.4 to do better in terms of sonics.


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> Along with these:
> 
> View attachment 145181
> 
> View attachment 145182
> 
> View attachment 145183


The Devielle fever is spreading.....


----------



## vincula

This is my very last purchase. A merry reason to open the mailbox 









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Ariasexta

L'arte del Madrigale: La Venexiana
9CD Box.

The positive side picture is too large so I can only upload its reverse side. I got it for 55 USD, not cheap but worthy. Yet the booklet has not texts to the madrigals, not rich information about the individual composers and their works like the booklets from their original issues. Cds are of high quality made, all paint-coated on the upperside so relieving your trouble of cleaning the molds once a while. Recommended for collection purpose, but if you have not gotten some original issues you might need to search internet for more informations about the pieces recorded. Performance-wise, no problem, just a sit-tight- and-enjoy type of ensemble.


----------



## sstucky

The Shostakovich symphonies by Kondrashin and the Moscow PO on EMI/Melodiya LPs. The set, which is in excellent condition, cost about $230 US. You wouldn’t believe what the CDs are selling for.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

I just got this Franz Schmidt Complete Symphonies album for $10.75 on Presto. Very enjoyable, great sound.


----------



## Taplow

Britten, Bostridge, Berlin Philharmonic … what's not to like?


----------



## Open Lane

Horowitz - Great Sonatas (10 Discs)
Richter - Plays Rachmaninoff and Prokofiev (12 Discs)
Richter - Plays Liszt and Chopin (12 Discs)


----------



## Taplow

Not purchased, but found … Here in Germany, people leave unwanted items outside in a box for others to take. Today I found a 2-LP box set of Cavalleria Rusticana, with Rudolf Schock, Hildegard HIllebrecht, and Eberhard Wächter in a Deutschen Oper Berlin performance from 1964 (eurodisc):










And this LP of Gustav Leonhardt playing two dutch organs, with music by Bach, Couperin, Reinken, Schneidemann and de Grigny from 1968 (with a photo of a very young Gustav on the back):










The latter appears to be part of a series called "The Historic Organ" (Die Alte Orgel), and includes a card with specifications and a history of each organ played.

The Gustav Leonhardt disc smells like old people; The Cavalleria Rusticana smells like a perfume my mother used to wear in the '60s. But for the price I can't complain. Both are in excellent condition. :tiphat:


----------



## ELbowe

Taplow said:


> Not purchased, but found … Here in Germany, people leave unwanted items outside in a box for others to take. Today I found a 2-LP box set of Cavalleria Rusticana, with Rudolf Schock, Hildegard HIllebrecht, and Eberhard Wächter in a Deutschen Oper Berlin performance from 1964 (eurodisc):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this LP of Gustav Leonhardt playing two dutch organs, with music by Bach, Couperin, Reinken, Schneidemann and de Grigny from 1968 (with a photo of a very young Gustav on the back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latter appears to be part of a series called "The Historic Organ" (Die Alte Orgel), and includes a card with specifications and a history of each organ played.
> 
> The Gustav Leonhardt disc smells like old people; The Cavalleria Rusticana smells like a perfume my mother used to wear in the '60s. But for the price I can't complain. Both are in excellent condition. :tiphat:


Well done...especially on the Leonhardt disc....great to see it being rescued! That is in excellent condition..don't mind the smell....you will get used to it.....or so the Mrs tells me!


----------



## Gothos

Most recent acquisition.


----------



## Gothos

View attachment 145612


A recent purchase from Ebay


----------



## Gothos

View attachment 145614


A very well presented box set.


----------



## Judith

Rogerx said:


> Lets us know what you think when it's arriving please Judith.


Very different to what I'm used to but did enjoy it. Very well performed also


----------



## TheLibrarian

I've been purchasing albums that my Father owned when I was child. Among the Brubecks and Broadway musical soundtracks, I've recently purchased Handel's Messiah, recorded by the Philadelphia Orchestra with Eugene Ormandy and the Mormon Tabernacle Choir. I've listened to many a recording of this work, but the pull of nostalgia always brings me back to this one.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Guest002

I seem to have all his other scores, but not Symphony No. 7 for some weird reason. A fiver from Amazon, for whatever weird reason also. Maybe it was a Black Friday sale or something. Happy enough, anyway!


----------



## Helgi

Just ordered from Amazon DE, a big box of 7 inch vinyl


----------



## flamencosketches

Helgi said:


> Just ordered from Amazon DE, a big box of 7 inch vinyl


I think those are just CDs made to look like vinyl, no?


----------



## Helgi

I certainly hope so!

I'll try feeding them to my CD player and see what happens.

Joking aside I'm very excited about this box — the book looks promising


----------



## flamencosketches

Helgi said:


> I certainly hope so!
> 
> I'll try feeding them to my CD player and see what happens.
> 
> Joking aside I'm very excited about this box - the book looks promising


Just wanted to make sure you weren't gearing up for a major disappointment


----------



## adriesba

Helgi said:


> Just ordered from Amazon DE, a big box of 7 inch vinyl


They do look incredibly like vinyls from that picture! :lol:


----------



## vincula

Mmmmmm. What a beautiful & yummy Walter KING SIZE BOX 

I've just bought this album:









I have listened several times to Furtwängler's no.2 with the Stuttgart RSO on youtube and enjoy it a fair bit.

You can listen to this very same rendition on youtube:






Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Gothos




----------



## Grimalkin

Verdi's Aida by the Sophia Philharmonic


----------



## vmartell

adriesba said:


> They do look incredibly like *vinyls *from that picture! :lol:


Nope - They look like RECORDS... or LPs... 

(yes, being pedantic, but saw the open goal, had to shoot! )

v


----------



## flamencosketches

vmartell said:


> Nope - They look like RECORDS... or LPs...
> 
> (yes, being pedantic, but saw the open goal, had to shoot! )
> 
> v


Not LPs, in this case, but 7" singles.


----------



## adriesba

vmartell said:


> Nope - They look like RECORDS... or LPs...
> 
> (yes, being pedantic, but saw the open goal, had to shoot! )
> 
> v


Is vinyls not a word? I don't get it.


----------



## flamencosketches

adriesba said:


> Is vinyls not a word? I don't get it.


No, "vinyls" is not, properly speaking, a word. But I suspect it is one of those things where it will be misused so much that its use will eventually become common practice. To those older than us who grew up in the heyday of vinyl records, I suspect it's infuriating, because of course no one was calling them "vinyls" back then.


----------



## Mozart123

Mozart piano sonatas 8, 11, 16 & 18 - Uchida








Beethoven violin concerto - Zimmermann and Tate with ECO








Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Schubert - Septets and Octets - Melos Ensemble


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Lieder composed by Prince Albert (Queen Victoria's late husband)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mozart - Des Königs Zauberflöte
Orchester der Klangverwaltung
conductor :Enoch zu Guttenberg

blu-ray


----------



## Comity

Andrew Kenneth said:


> View attachment 146202
> 
> 
> Mozart - Des Königs Zauberflöte
> Orchester der Klangverwaltung
> conductor :Enoch zu Guttenberg
> 
> blu-ray


How is it?
{I javen't heard any blu-ray at all}


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Comity said:


> How is it?
> {I haven't heard any blu-ray at all}


I just ordered it. So, I can't tell you yet; but here's the trailer and a review =>






review => http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2018/May/Mozart_zauberflote_A108095.htm


----------



## adriesba

Andrew Kenneth said:


> View attachment 146202
> 
> 
> Mozart - Des Königs Zauberflöte
> Orchester der Klangverwaltung
> conductor :Enoch zu Guttenberg
> 
> blu-ray


Is this _Die Zauberflöte_ ? Why is the name different?


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

I've included a link to a review in my earlier post with more info.

But this is the gist of it => "In this performance of the Magic Flute Enoch zu Guttenberg has harked back to the mid nineteenth century when wealthy and aristocratic families would put on amateur performances of great German theatrical works.

In this production King Ludwig II is cast as Sarastro and the Emperor Franz Joseph as Tamino. (...)"


----------



## adriesba

Andrew Kenneth said:


> I've included a link to a review in my earlier post with more info.
> 
> But this is the gist of it => "In this performance of the Magic Flute Enoch zu Guttenberg has harked back to the mid nineteenth century when wealthy and aristocratic families would put on amateur performances of great German theatrical works.
> 
> In this production King Ludwig II is cast as Sarastro and the Emperor Franz Joseph as Tamino. (...)"


Ah, I see. Thanks!


----------



## Rogerx

Grimalkin said:


> Verdi's Aida by the Sophia Philharmonic


Who are the artist singing please?


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Gothos

I've found this series to be a reasonably priced way to acquire works I
haven't heard before.


----------



## Granate

Schubert: complete symphonies: Günter Wand, Kölner Runfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester, RCA
Schubert: late symphonies: Josef Krips, Wiener Philharmoniker, London Symphony Orchestra, Decca
Mozart: Serenade KV 320 Posthorn: Karl Böhm, Berliner Philharmoniker, DG


----------



## Gothos

My classical collection is growing.


----------



## Alfacharger

Picked these two up at Newbury Comics today.


----------



## Helgi

Spent some CZK


----------



## cougarjuno

Some rarely heard American Romantic orchestral works


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Bruckner - 1st symphony
Musica Saeculorum (Meran) - Philipp Von Steinaecker

(on original instruments)


----------



## Mozart123

Goldberg Variations - Perahia


----------



## Gothos

Purchased the Karajan(5 cd set) for 3$ at the local Goodwill.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## wkasimer

Alfacharger said:


> Picked these two up at Newbury Comics today.


In Norwood? I've been eyeing those...


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Granate

*Tchaikovsky:* Symphonies 1-6 & Orchestral Works, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado, Columbia
*Sibelius:* Symphonies 1-7 & Orchestral Works, Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Jukka-Pekka Saraste, RCA
*Nielsen:* Symphonies 1-6 & Orchestral Works, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen, Sony Classical

I've been lately trusting the issues made by Sony Classical a lot. Both the Nielsen and Tchaikovsky sets were running out of stock. The Sibelius was a recent addition to the catalogue that quite amused me for its style. I had to turn down the purchase of the complete Celibidache Munich set for these three.


----------



## Ulfilas

Some recent purchases I'm happy with:

Paavo Järvi's collected Telarc recordings 

The Lindsays play Schubert 

Tokyo Quartet Bartók (RCA)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Jacques Offenbach
Maître Péronilla


----------



## Gothos

This should keep me off the streets.


----------



## Gothos

Purchased for a dollar apiece at the local Goodwill.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## DuncanW

Amazon AU is currently selling the Adam Fischer/Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra complete Haydn symphonies (33 cd set) for AUD 36.77 (about 27 USD)


----------



## Gothos

Some 2$ discs from the Goodwill.


----------



## Judith

Just ordered "Vida Breve" performed by Stephen Hough . Seems like it's going to be a wonderful CD. Can't wait to hear it


----------



## Itullian

My Christmas presents


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest002

I wasn't sure if the discount shown was a computer error or not, but I've just re-checked and the offer to get the Michael Tippett biography from Amazon.co.uk at slightly over £16 off the asking price is still there (though YMMV, of course). And since when did hardbacks cost less than paperbacks?!

Mine arrived today: it is _enormous_! At over 750 pages, I think a penny a page is a bit of a steal!

I believe it's an excellent biography of a significant composer, too. So I'm glad to have spotted the bargain when I did.


----------



## brucknerian1874

Finally, a convincing 4 movement Bruckner 9


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Gothos

A couple of bargains.The fellow that owned the shop doesn't normally carry classical,but sometimes when he buys
a collection,he has to take all of it.
So I got these 2 for a good price.


----------



## Granate

*Latest Scenic purchases*


































*Schubert:* Unfinished and Great Symphonies, Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan, DG
*Sibelius:* Complete Symphonies, Kullervo, Tone Poems, Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Paavo Gerglund
*The world of Antal Doráti,* Decca - includes the LSO recordings of Dvořák Symphonies No.7 & No.8
*Dvořák:* Complete Symphonies, Requiem, Orchestral works, London Symphony Orchestra, Itsvan Kertész

Would another 67€ be too much on a single time? This time I'll finally complete my dream London Symphony Dvořák collection (the combination of the Rowicki and Kertész cycles plus the Doráti recordings. The Sibelius and the Schubert cds were dirt cheap on momox. So I finally get the Kullervo symphony I love the most. It wasn't any easy to find the Kertesz cycle as cheap as now, and it's the sound that attracted me more than the performances. I don't know if I'll like the Doráti CDs outside Dvořák.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

string quartets by
Fanny Mendelssohn & Marie Jaëll


----------



## bakechad

Strauss - Don Juan/Death and Transfiguration (Tod und Verklärung) - Ormandy - The Philadelphia Orchestra
1962 pressing


----------



## vincula

I've just purchased these two albums. A gift to myself 

















Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Merl

Couldnt turn this lot down for £15 in total. Already had the same Beethoven box but it only had a quarter of the discs (I originally found it in a charity shop many years ago for a couple of quid labelled as 'incomplete' - frustratingly the Guarneri set was always missing 2 discs).


----------



## Granate

*Dvořák:* 
Symphony No.9 "From the New World" (Wiener Philharmoniker) & Serenade for Winds in D minor (London Symphony Orchestra)
István Kertész, Decca

I really regret missing this CD release for my collection, and it's a bummer because I still want some Nielsen patches and I'll have to wait even more. It's a great companion to the Karajan Dvořák No.8 or either the early style of the Doráti recordings. Not the same orchestra but livelier. I had listened to my own rip of the Rowicki New World recording this morning and it was as polished and vibrant as I remember. Buying the Japanese pressing with the original cover costed like 4€ more.

I have no idea what can happen because it's expected to arrive when I'm not at home in the city, so they could either leave it inside the mailbox (I'd rather not) or just slide the notification in. Calculations are that I will pick it on time. Last surprising thing is to have paid just 10.75€ from Germany, without any additional cost.


----------



## haydnguy

*:*

*CD Title*: Silver Age
*Composers*: Stravinsky, Prokofiev, Scriabin

Danil Trifonov, piano
Marinsky Orchestra
Valery Gergiev

I'm rusty on posting images. For some reason when I tried to upload my two images from my driveto Postimages it said it didn't take my file type.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Bastien und Bastienne - Grabmusik
Mozart Singers Japan


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## ELbowe

*Still sealed CD Thrift shop.....25 cents
Rachmaninov: Suites Op. 5 & Op. 17 • Symphonic Dances Op. 45
Martha Argerich, Alexandre Rabinovitch
Label: Teldec Classics CD, Germany 1992*


----------



## ELbowe

*Bumper day at Hospital Thrift Shop for LPs (.50 each)

Sander van Marion ‎- Improviseert Op Het Orgel Van De Lutherse Kerk Te 's Gravenhage
Mirasound LP, Netherlands 1972

Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 9 (1958) / Fantasia On The "Old 104th" Psalm Tune
Sir Adrian Boult, The London Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus
Angel LP, Album, Stereo (1970?)

Toccata! An Organ Spectacular
Noel Rawsthorne ‎(Organ) An EMI LP Stereo UK 1971
Recorded at "Anglican Cathedral, Liverpool, Merseyside"

The Medieval Super Concert
David Munrow & The Early Music Consort of London ‎- 
London 2 × LP, Stereo 1977

Bach: Partiten Für Violine Solo No.2 D-moll • No.3 E-dur = Partitas For Solo Violin In D Minor • In E Major Nathan Milstein 
Deutsche Grammophon LP Germany 1976

The Goldberg Variations
Glenn Gould ‎
CBS Masterworks LP, Canada 1982

Haydn - Symphonies Nos. 92 & 104
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Hans Rosbaud 
Heliodor ‎LP, Stereo (from Mono) UK 1966*


----------



## SixFootScowl

I accidentally posted this in Current Listening, but actually only made the online purchase. However, to make things right, I listened to both on You Tube today. Blurry image but that is symphonies 2 & 4.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Another Monteux Beethoven symphony find. 
San Francisco Symphony 1952 & 1950


----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann - It's Christmas!

Early Christmas present .


----------



## AeolianStrains

Part 1 due to image limit:

Decided to go out with a big Naxos splurge since the discount is so good:










Corelli's Band - nice selection of violin sonatas from Corelli and his two students, Mossi and Carbonelli.










Haydn, Symphonies Vol. 6 (Ward) - nothing amazing here, but I do like the production and Ward's conducting.



















Farrenc, Symphonies (Konig) - Big fan of Farrenc, and I'm happy to see her getting some more love lately.










Rachmaninov, Piano Transcriptions and Arrangements (Biret) - Nothing groundbreaking, but a solid performance of some standard pieces.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Part 2










Swedish Romantic Violin Concertos (Willen, Ringborg) - Got it for the Stenhammar chiefly, but other two are pleasant as well. Speaking of which...










Stenhammar, Piano Works (Sivilov) - A good price without going the Lucia Negra route and getting everything, and besides there have been good reviews of this, too.










Faure, Violin Sonatas (Devoyon, Kang) - I've liked Devoyon's accompaniment with Isserlis on Faure's Cello Sonatas, and so far I like what I hear on this album, too.










Saint-Saens, Symphonies Vol. 3 (Soustrot) - Rounding out my set of three + the Cello Concertos.










Stanford, Symphony No. 1 & Piano Concerto - I know it's an unusual pairing, but it intrigued me and the sound was good, so I went for it.

I also purchased Schubert's Overtures I & II (Benda) to round out my collection.


----------



## Granate

Well... It costed 55€. I preferred to have more big-band Mozart on the shelf coupled with very good Haydn and Sibelius recordings. I also had good memories of the Dvorak recordings but when I revisited the No.7 and No.9 in Spotify I came to realise I had made a good purchase. I had no idea that I would respond so well to the Philips sound away from Haitink's early career. 2€ per disc, and probably all of them are worth even more money.


----------



## mparta

Itullian said:


>


i hope his Schubert masses are on there, I think they are very fine.


----------



## mparta

Been using this, works

https://postimages.org

copy and save your image, this will upload it and you can post the image here from the URL


----------



## mparta

i think Schmitt is little known, but there's some wonderful music. I just listened to this (not attentively) yesterday and liked it.

He wrote music for piano that I wouldn't normally pay much attention to, but it's very good and there's a transcription for solo piano and orchestra of one of the pieces on a disc by a French pianist, Vincent Larderet, that is a knockout.


----------



## mparta

Wonderful music, I think. I also really like the Ravel, in fact this may be my favorite Left Hand concerto, and that's saying something!!!


----------



## mparta

mparta said:


> View attachment 147925
> 
> 
> i think Schmitt is little known, but there's some wonderful music. I just listened to this (not attentively) yesterday and liked it.
> 
> He wrote music for piano that I wouldn't normally pay much attention to, but it's very good and there's a transcription for solo piano and orchestra of one of the pieces on a disc by a French pianist, Vincent Larderet, that is a knockout.


https://florentschmitt.com/2012/10/18/symphonie-concertante-when-florent-schmitt-came-to-america/


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Frédéric Chopin - Waltzes

Ikuyo Nakamichi

Waltzes recorded twice; first on a 1842 Pleyel and also on a Steinway

2 SACD-set


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ludwig Van Beethoven - the violin sonatas

Cyril Huvé - pianoforte
Jorja Fleezanis - violin


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Belated Christmas arrival. :angel:


----------



## ELbowe

rogerx said:


> belated christmas arrival. :angel:


*
wow!!.....................................wow!!*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Malx

I ordered two discs yesterday - the Buxtehude arrived today making it the last acquisition of 2020 the Beatrice Rana disc will arrive on Saturday so it will become the first of 2021.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Sir John Barbirolli - The Complete RCA and Columbia Album Collection









Sir John Barbirolli - The Complete Warner Recordings

Purchased for me as Christmas gifts!


----------



## Joe B

Ordered today from prestomusic.com:


----------



## Joe B

Along with these:


----------



## consuono

With all the Bruckner talk I had to do it:







Now I'm probably going to have to get a better audio setup to match. :lol:


----------



## ELbowe

Joe B said:


> Ordered today from prestomusic.com:
> 
> View attachment 148206
> 
> View attachment 148207
> 
> View attachment 148208
> 
> View attachment 148209
> 
> View attachment 148211


*What a wonderful selection!!!*


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## SixFootScowl

*SOUND CLIPS*


----------



## Rogerx

Sunburst Finish said:


> View attachment 148216
> 
> 
> Sir John Barbirolli - The Complete RCA and Columbia Album Collection
> 
> View attachment 148210
> 
> 
> Sir John Barbirolli - The Complete Warner Recordings
> 
> Purchased for me as Christmas gifts!


Looks very familiar.


----------



## GrosseFugue

Itullian said:


>


This is Daniel's latest and second time doing the cycle, correct? How are you liking them? Would you recommend this one or his earlier traversal?


----------



## flamencosketches

GrosseFugue said:


> This is Daniel's latest and second time doing the cycle, correct? How are you liking them? Would you recommend this one or his earlier traversal?


I believe this would be Barenboim's fourth (or fifth?) recording of the Beethoven sonatas cycle.


----------



## Rmathuln

flamencosketches said:


> I believe this would be Barenboim's fourth (or fifth?) recording of the Beethoven sonatas cycle.


Fourth audio, fifth if a video set is included.


----------



## GrosseFugue

flamencosketches said:


> I believe this would be Barenboim's fourth (or fifth?) recording of the Beethoven sonatas cycle.


Oh wow, now I remember some brouhaha from some critics who said this was not necessary given his other cycles. But surely he must've felt he had something new to say. I wonder which one people consider his best.


----------



## flamencosketches

GrosseFugue said:


> Oh wow, now I remember some brouhaha from some critics who said this was not necessary given his other cycles. But surely he must've felt he had something new to say. I wonder which one people consider his best.


Perhaps he's playing this on his new custom made piano? I'm not sure, I don't know much about Barenboim. Never been a fan of his pianism.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Bought and downloaded entire set in hi-res from Qobuz for $13 USD

Link:

Johann Sebastian Bach: Complete Organ Works - David Goode *


----------



## ELbowe

Rmathuln said:


> *Bought and downloaded entire set in hi-res from Qobuz for $13 USD
> 
> Link:
> 
> Johann Sebastian Bach: Complete Organ Works - David Goode *


That is a nice package!! Too bad can't access in Canada !! Well done!!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Wanted this (either one, but too expensive):
















Found it packaged with a few Bruckner symphonies for about 40% cheaper:
















Wilma Lipp sings Lady Harriet (Martha) on a Flotow Martha opera recording I have.


----------



## ELbowe

ELbowe said:


> Quote Originally Posted by Rmathuln View Post
> That is a nice package!! Too bad can't access in Canada !! Well done!!


PS.......Presto is offering download for $357 (FLAC) !!!!!!!!


----------



## Josquin13

Finally!, after waiting for several decades, French conductor Jean Martinon's comprehensive EMI cycle of Ravel orchestral music has been remastered (it's the 1st remaster since the 1980s, if you discount a briefly available single layer SACD Japanese release), and issued on 4 hybrid SACDs (which are playable on a conventional CD player). Unfortunately, the set is very pricey (& I expect it will become even more so when it goes OOP), as is usually the case with a Tower Records Japan import hybrid SACD box set, but for me, it was worth the extra money. These are among my favorite recordings of Ravel's orchestral music, and I'd consider this set a treasure in my collection (my pre-order has already arrived in the post). Martinon's orchestra is the Orchestre de Paris,

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ravel-Jean...d-TOWER-RECORDS-JAPAN-Pre-Order-/383878042100


----------



## consuono

No more buying for a while...have enough to keep me busy
.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Under the Arching Heavens
A Requiem by Alex Freeman


----------



## Malx

Prices dropped and I had a discount code on top - how can a guy resist?

Buy button pushed on these two - delivery due on Monday next:


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## consuono

Just to follow up a little, that Haitink-Concertgebouw Bruckner set is tremendous so far.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Helgi

Ordered a bunch of stuff yesterday, among others:


----------



## Shaughnessy

*On pre-order for February 12, 2021 -*









*Mahler: Symphonies Nos. 1-10 (Adagio)*

*Berliner Philharmoniker*

"In the symphonies of Gustav Mahler, the monumental stands next to the delicate, the spiritual to the profane, the tragic to the humorous, and despair to the hope of redemption. Each Mahler symphony unfolds a world of its own that captivates the listener. In their interpretation, the creation of these musical universes requires the greatest possible commitment and unconditional dedication.

The Berliner Philharmoniker can look back on a long Mahler tradition. Gustav Mahler himself conducted the orchestra at the premiere of his Second Symphony in 1895. The establishment of Mahler's symphonies in concert life can ultimately be traced in the work of the chief conductors of recent decades. The complete works of Mahler play a central role in the repertoire of Claudio Abbado, Sir Simon Rattle and Kirill Petrenko.

The edition includes ten CDs and video recordings on Blu-ray. The comprehensive booklet contains introductions to the individual symphonies plus detailed essays by Stephen Johnson and Barbara Vinken. The renowned American artist Robert Longo designed the top-quality hardcover."

Contents

Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D major 'Titan'
Berliner Philharmoniker
Daniel Harding

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'
Berliner Philharmoniker
Andris Nelsons

Mahler: Symphony No. 3
Berliner Philharmoniker
Gustavo Dudamel

Mahler: Symphony No. 4
Berliner Philharmoniker
Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Mahler: Symphony No. 5
Berliner Philharmoniker
Gustavo Dudamel

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'
Berliner Philharmoniker
Kirill Petrenko

Mahler: Symphony No. 7
Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle

Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'
Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle

Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Berliner Philharmoniker
Bernard Haitink

Mahler: Symphony No. 10 in F sharp major - Adagio
Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado


----------



## Baxi

New in my musicroom...


----------



## starthrower

A collector traded in 50+ titles to my local record store and I got these in mint shape.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Pre-ordered for release on the 22nd of January -









*Complete Grainger Edition *

*- 21 CD box set*

Released to mark the sixtieth anniversary of the death in 1961 of Percy Grainger, The Complete Grainger Edition contains all twenty-one Chandos albums of his works in a luxurious boxed set. The Australian-born composer and pianist was one of musics most original voices and his compositions, especially his arrangements of folksongs, include some of the worlds most well-loved pieces. He studied piano from an early age and, by the time he reached the age of twenty, had already thought out or formulated the majority of his compositions.

The following years saw him feverishly reworking and re-arranging these pieces for different forces; in fact it was Grainger who conceived the idea of elastic scoring: a wo rk having an almost limitless number of performable versions, all showing a wonderful sense of instrumental colouring. An enthusiastic participant in the English folksong movement, Grainger collected more than 500 folksongs, on which he drew both for his impressive original works and for his imaginative arrangements, Country Gardens and Molly on the Shore being among the best known. To wards the end of his life, Grainger b ecame fascinated with the idea of Free Music, music not limited by time or pitch intervals. The mechanical devices he created in partnership with the scientist Burnett Cross are today regarded as crude forerunners to the modern electronic synthesiser.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

*Amazon.com deal at only $68 USD right now.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08JB7M9QF/








*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Half Priced Books, $8 USD








*


----------



## consuono

It cost next to nothing so I couldn't resist:


----------



## Ad Astra

*Camille Thomas* - Saint-Saens, Offenbach\

£3.25 (free delivery) from eBay I could not resist at such a low price. Will post in current listening, my thoughts when it arrives.


----------



## consuono

After saying I wouldn't buy anymore I also bought this:







Bruckner's choral music has been a revelation.


----------



## vincula

I finally found this set at a spot price. Have been looking for it for a while:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## DuncanW

Latest acquisition with a nod to the Bargain CD thread. Back on Jan 9, I noticed Amazon AU was offering the 65 cd New York Philharmonic 175th Anniversary edition Sony release for just over 74 AUD, noting that it was "Temporarily Unavailable". At that price I wasn't surprised! Nothing ventured, nothing gained. Promptly placed my order for just over 92 AUD (about 71 USD) including shipping from Amazon UK. I thought at best I might have a lengthy wait (not a problem), and at worst Amazon would tell me it wasn't available. Well, a little over 2 weeks later, the Amazon box arrived on my doorstep yesterday, and I'm a happy camper!


----------



## consuono

Not a recording, but the sheet music for all of Mozart's piano concerti is due to arrive tomorrow. Booyah.


----------



## Rach Man

I placed this in the wrong section.


----------



## Malx

These four discs arrived today - cheap pre-loved but as they had all been sitting on my wish list for some time why not. Some more of the money saved from not buying coffee and cake during lockdown diverted.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ludwig Van Beethoven 
Piano Trios ( Op 1 -nrs. 1, 2 & 3 -Op 70 nrs. 1 & 2 ; Op 97 )
Trio Sora

3 cd set


----------



## Rmathuln

*Total cost including S&H and AZ sales tax $94.68

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072M4GVVB/*


----------



## ELbowe

Rmathuln said:


> *Total cost including S&H and AZ sales tax $94.68
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072M4GVVB/*


Just checked Amazon here.... $284 !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rmathuln

Rmathuln said:


> *Total cost including S&H and AZ sales tax $94.68
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072M4GVVB/*





ELbowe said:


> Just checked Amazon here.... $284 !!!!!!!!!!!!!


WOW!!

I guess I can happy to be an American today.


----------



## HenryPenfold

ELbowe said:


> Just checked Amazon here.... $284 !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just checked Amazon UK - £65 and free delivery!


----------



## Granate

*Mahler in Mono*


































*Gustav Mahler*
Symphony No.1, Bruno Walter, NYPO 1939
Symphony No.2, Otto Klemperer, RCO 1951
Symphony No.9, John Barbirolli, RAI 1960
Das Lied von der Erde, Bruno Walter, NYPO 1960

There are several other mono Mahler recordings I'd like to own, especially the Vienna Mahler No.4 from 1955, but these ones went off my radar and some Tennstedt tiredness made me think of these before they disappeared.


----------



## Merl

I ordered a single Smetana disc, for £2, from a major secondhand Ebay seller (see below) but the clowns messed up and sent the complete Brillant box set it came from. Lol. Major result.

*I ordered:
*








*I received*:









WOO HOO! :lol:


----------



## Luchesi

Here's the info I found helpful;

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 15 characters.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-...ef=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B072M4GVVB









*Total cost including S&H and AZ sales tax $94.68

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072M4GVVB/*[/QUOTE]


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## adriesba

*Carl Orff: Choral Works

*









I couldn't figure out where this is available to purchase, so I emailed Supraphon about it. Turns out it's a download on their website, but only the Czech website. Nice price at approximately $4.50. Yay!


----------



## Judith

Pre-ordered and arrives beginning of next month

Music from "Proust's Salons"
Steven Isserlis
Connie Shih

The works featured on this album were performed by them at their recital in Leeds last October


----------



## Joe B

Ordered this morning from prestomusic.com:


----------



## ELbowe

Joe B said:


> Ordered this morning from prestomusic.com:
> 
> View attachment 150379
> View attachment 150380
> View attachment 150381
> View attachment 150382
> View attachment 150383


Lovely eclectic selection !!


----------



## Bourdon

*Filling a huge gap in my collection with this Ballet music *


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Open Lane

Valadamir Horowitz - Plays Great Sonatas.


Really hitting the spot right now.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## consuono

Not suitable for HIPified tastes, but:







The 1958 Richter recording of the St Matthew Passion was the first I ever heard when I was a teenager -- I checked it out from the local library, I remember -- and I've been a Richter fan ever since.


----------



## vincula

At the give away price I couldn't resist:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## adriesba

/\ Good purchase. I have that set, and it's great!


----------



## Gothos

Second-hand purchase off Ebay.Very reasonably priced.


----------



## opus55

I decided to fill some holes in my collection.


----------



## vincula

opus55 said:


> I decided to fill some holes in my collection.


Absolutely beautiful works! I'm very fond of this record:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## opus55

vincula said:


> Absolutely beautiful works! I'm very fond of this record:
> 
> View attachment 150615
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


Kuijken, a highly regarded name in my book


----------



## ChrisDG

A stunning live performance.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rach Man

ChrisDG said:


> View attachment 150838
> 
> A stunning live performance.


How did you get a CD? I ordered from Amazon. But they seem to be back-ordered.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## ChrisDG

To Rach man: I bought it as a high res 24/192 download from Presto Classical here in the UK. I've just checked and they currently have the SACD in stock, together with a number of download options, all reasonably priced. Not sure about their export route, but I find them very helpful and efficient.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8866053--beethoven-symphony-no-9


----------



## Gothos

Seven Steps The Complete Miles Davis Columbia Recordings 1963-1964









The Complete Miles Davis-John Coltrane Columbia Recordings 1955-1961 6 CD's


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## starthrower

It was a toss up between this recording and the Rene Jacobs but the Herreweghe sounds just a tad better to my ears.


----------



## starthrower

A couple of used CDs I picked up.


----------



## Gothos

More CD's which I got for a very reasonable price.


----------



## SixFootScowl

bought this for The Ruins of Athens conducted by Klee, but a whole lot more comes with it for a reasonable priced download.
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8701869--beethoven-2020-works-for-the-stage-2


----------



## WNvXXT

Tokyo String Quartet / - Beethoven: The Early String Quartets Op. 18 Nos. 1-6


----------



## vincula

I finally found this fabulous album on Decca Legends at a bargain price. Just placed an order 









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## flamencosketches

Merl said:


> I ordered a single Smetana disc, for £2, from a major secondhand Ebay seller (see below) but the clowns messed up and sent the complete Brillant box set it came from. Lol. Major result.
> 
> *I ordered:
> *
> View attachment 150215
> 
> 
> *I received*:
> 
> View attachment 150216
> 
> 
> WOO HOO! :lol:


Score! :lol: I have that box, it's damn good!


----------



## flamencosketches

SixFootScowl said:


>


Hey, me too. Amazon Prime had it for 5 bucks. Looking forward to hearing it. I'm unfamiliar with the work.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ludwig Van Beethoven - Violin Sonatas - Mutter/Orkis


----------



## Judith

After debating, having a think, and asking, have gone ahead and ordered
Bruckner Symphonies 4 and 6

Riccardo Muti
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

Muti never lets me down


----------



## Malx

A few things I had been looking at reduced in price enough for me to push the button - so much for trying not to buy much this year!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> A few things I had been looking at reduced in price enough for me to push the button - so much for trying not to buy much this year!


A nice selection. I don't have that Haitink revamped Bruckner edition, but I'd be rather excited if I was awaiting its arrival. I can strongly vouch for the Weinberg discs, especially the Quatuor Danel on CPO. I have the whole survey and it is superb music, very well played and recorded. I also have the Silesian Quartet releases.


----------



## HenryPenfold

I have just ordered on Amazon Prime (so it will arrive tomorrow ) *Prokofiev* Symphonies 1-7 Neeme Jarvi Scottish Scottish National Orchestra Chandos (CDs). I have so little Prokofiev in my collection.

I don't have symphonies 6 or 7, nor the original version of symphony 4. I have the piano concertos, piano sonatas and the violin concertos (Kyung-Wha Chung, Previn, LSO), Scythian Suite, a couple of cantatas and some bits and pieces around suites and ballets, including Kije. Given the importance of Prokofiev as a Soviet composer, and the fact that we forum members have squillions of CDs, my Prokofiev compliment is poverty stricken by comparison.

When I consider that I have hundreds (!) of Shostakovich CDs (that's to say nothing of downloads) the 'neglect' I've bestowed on Prokofiev is startling. As a youngster, I found an vinyl LP of Lieutenant Kije and Harry Janos in my house (circa 1969/70) and played it to death, it's strange that Prokofiev didn't figure much in later life.

I took under an hour to decide which set to buy.

The contenders were: Gergiev, Weller, Kuchar, Ozawa, Rostropovich, Kosler, Kitajenko, Rozhdestvensky. Perhaps I should have asked the forum for a steer first, but I settled on the Jarvi taking into account sound quality, performance, availability and price (£16.59 all-in, which I think is very good).


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Carl Maria von Weber - Der Freischütz
Wiener Staatsoper - Karl Böhm 
(live recording - stereo)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I’ve just picked up the EMI Icons box set of Joseph Keilberth’s Telefunken Recordings 1953-1963. It has been on my Amazon wish-list for quite some time with the price fluctuating but the price came down when I checked so I pulled the trigger.

I’m looking forward to listening through this set, I’ll either be starting with Bruckner’s Sixth Symphony, Haydn’s Symphony No.85 “La Reine” or Brahms Second Symphony.


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> A nice selection. I don't have that Haitink revamped Bruckner edition, but I'd be rather excited if I was awaiting its arrival. I can strongly vouch for the Weinberg discs, especially the Quatuor Danel on CPO. I have the whole survey and it is superb music, very well played and recorded. I also have the Silesian Quartet releases.


Thanks for the endorsement Henry - and yes I am looking forward to the remastered Haitink set arriving even if I don't have the facility to play the Blue Ray disc.
If I can reciprocate - the Jarvi Prokofiev set was the first I bought, then lost (no idea how), then bought again - it is a very reliable set with the SNO's brass having great fun at times only weakness is possibly the first Symphony, probably because there is just so much competition.
I'm sure you will enjoy the set greatly.


----------



## vincula

HenryPenfold said:


> I have just ordered on Amazon Prime (so it will arrive tomorrow ) *Prokofiev* Symphonies 1-7 Neeme Jarvi Scottish Scottish National Orchestra Chandos (CDs). I have so little Prokofiev in my collection.
> 
> I don't have symphonies 6 or 7, nor the original version of symphony 4. I have the piano concertos, piano sonatas and the violin concertos (Kyung-Wha Chung, Previn, LSO), Scythian Suite, a couple of cantatas and some bits and pieces around suites and ballets, including Kije. Given the importance of Prokofiev as a Soviet composer, and the fact that we forum members have squillions of CDs, my Prokofiev compliment is poverty stricken by comparison.
> 
> When I consider that I have hundreds (!) of Shostakovich CDs (that's to say nothing of downloads) the 'neglect' I've bestowed on Prokofiev is startling. As a youngster, I found an vinyl LP of Lieutenant Kije and Harry Janos in my house (circa 1969/70) and played it to death, it's strange that Prokofiev didn't figure much in later life.
> 
> I took under an hour to decide which set to buy.
> 
> The contenders were: Gergiev, Weller, Kuchar, Ozawa, Rostropovich, Kosler, Kitajenko, Rozhdestvensky. Perhaps I should have asked the forum for a steer first, but I settled on the Jarvi taking into account sound quality, performance, availability and price (£16.59 all-in, which I think is very good).


I was looking at exactly the same little box and had the same dilemma too. In the end I didn't pressed the button. I'm looking forward to your impressions on this set. I'd like to invest on one but can't really make my mind up. My own contenders were Pärvi, Gergiev, Kitajenko and Rozhdestvensky.

Must keep listening on Spotify for a while. Lovely though tricky compositions by the Russian Mozart wunderkind.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Thanks for the endorsement Henry - and yes I am looking forward to the remastered Haitink set arriving even if I don't have the facility to play the Blue Ray disc.
> If I can resiprocate - the Jarvi Prokofiev set was the first I bought, then lost (no idea how), then bought again - it is a very reliable set with the SNO's brass having great fun at times only weakness is possibly the first Symphony, probably because there is just so much competition.
> I'm sure you will enjoy the set greatly.


Thanks for the reciprocal Malx!

Symphony no.1 is not played or rated very highly by me. So if that symphony is a weakness of the set, then I can live with it!


----------



## HenryPenfold

vincula said:


> I was looking at exactly the same little box and had the same dilemma too. In the end I didn't pressed the button. I'm looking forward to your impressions on this set. I'd like to invest on one but can't really make my mind up. My own contenders were Pärvi, Gergiev, Kitajenko and Rozhdestvensky.
> 
> Must keep listening on Spotify for a while. Lovely though tricky compositions by the Russian Mozart wunderkind.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


A nice coincidence. I didn't do any listening to inform my decision, I just went by what has been written about the sets. From a purely subjective point of view, I was drawn to the Gergiev because I've seen him in concert quite a few times and a number of discs that I have, like Shostakovich, Stravinsky, I rate highly. Good luck with your listening trials and do let us know your final decision!


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Gothos

Arrived today from Ebay.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Arnold Schönberg - Gurrelieder 
Philharmonia Orchestra - Esa-Pekka Salonen
live recoeding
2 SACD set


----------



## Joe B

Ordered this morning from prestomusic.com:


----------



## Rmathuln

Pre Ordered this past week from Amazon.fr
$168 USD incl. S&H


----------



## Rmathuln

Pre Ordered from ImportCds.com today
$200.91 plus tax and shipping. No special shipping surcharge despite weight


----------



## Rmathuln

Pre Ordered today from ImportCds.com
$43.35 plus tax and shipping


----------



## Rmathuln

vincula said:


> I was looking at exactly the same little box and had the same dilemma too. In the end I didn't pressed the button. I'm looking forward to your impressions on this set. I'd like to invest on one but can't really make my mind up. My own contenders were Pärvi, Gergiev, Kitajenko and Rozhdestvensky.
> 
> Must keep listening on Spotify for a while. Lovely though tricky compositions by the Russian Mozart wunderkind.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


I would sure like a Complete Prokofiev Recordings by Neeme Järvi boxed set from Chandos


----------



## Judith

Just ordered(at a bargain)
Bax
Symphony no 5
Royal Scottish National Orchestra
David Lloyd Jones

Naxos

Recommended by someone on Twitter


----------



## WNvXXT

Haydn: Complete Piano Trios, Beaux Arts Trio
Schubert: Piano Sonatas, Wilhelm Kempff


----------



## Gothos

Just received these off from Ebay this morning.


----------



## ELbowe

Gothos said:


> Just received these off from Ebay this morning.
> 
> View attachment 151823
> 
> 
> View attachment 151824
> 
> 
> View attachment 151825


Very nice combo......I just received the Faure box a few weeks ago and I am thrilled with it...hope you enjoy it and the others.


----------



## vincula

Pure uncorrupted BLISS :angel:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## WNvXXT

Beethoven - Complete Piano Trios [10 CD] Beaux Arts Trio
Beethoven: Complete Violin Sonatas Kreisler/Rupp


----------



## BoHed

Anyone even remotely interested in Deryck Cooke's performing version of Mahler's 10th should listen to this brand new recording on Bis with Osmo Vänskä and the Minnesota Orchestra. A magnificent recording both as interpretation och recording technique goes.
Highly recommended. In my view it even surpasses Rattles very successful recent recording with Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## Malx

Never having been one to let a bargain slip by I have just ordered the disc below by pianist Andrew Rangell. Its all about timing - I ordered the last available for £2.36 delivered on Amazon Prime. Price has just gone up to £14.89 on Prime.

Little victories like this make my day


----------



## Granate

*Rafael Kubelík: Complete HMV recordings*

I don't know about Igor Markevitch, but this box is coming home for 22€. Curious for the contents, although a reviewer says that some stereo recordings, especially the Vienna Philharmonic ones, have the same 1990 remaster.


----------



## Rogerx

Rhapsody - Varduhi Abrahamyan

Varduhi Abrahamyan (mezzo-soprano)


----------



## mparta

Hard for me to listen to this I have so much anticipation and expectation!!!!

This Schubert Sonata in G (Fantasie here) is beyond difficult. It has about 93 gradations of pianissimo indicated, and that's a lot of soft. It is Schubert to bring a sober person (too easy for a drunk) to tears.

Then Fray compounds the problem by putting the F minor Fantasy for 4 hands on to follow (played with Jacques Rouvier).

Verklemmt just thinking about it.

There is a wonderful F minor Fantasy with Perahia and Lupu. And Sokolov pretty much does the Sonata in G justice, as does a young man named Lifits (really very good but I know nothing else about him).

So when I'm in a place where emotional incontinence won't be noticed, off I go with Schubert. What could be better?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Never having been one to let a bargain slip by I have just ordered the disc below by pianist Andrew Rangell. Its all about timing - I ordered the last available for £2.36 delivered on Amazon Prime. Price has just gone up to £14.89 on Prime.
> 
> Little victories like this make my day


That looks like an amazing CD, and what a bargain!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Gothos

Just some odds and ends from a couple of music shops I like to visit.


----------



## Granate

*Sibelius:* Finlandia, Symphonies Nos. 1, 3, 6 & 7 - New Zealand Symphony Orchestra, Pietari Inkinen, Naxos
*Mahler:* Symphony No.4 & Das Lied von der Erde - Wiener Philharmoniker, Bruno Walter
*Mozart:* Symphony No.38, KV 504 - Wiener Philharmoniker, Bruno Walter

Got to purchase three items that have been in the wishlist for a very long time. I already had the Inkinen CD of Sibelius 4 and 5, so I almost complete the collection. The Andromeda CD completes my Mahler collection in mono at last.


----------



## adriesba

*Orff: Catulli Carmina and Trionfo di Afrodite*

Various artists (full list here) conducted by Franz Welser-Möst










My latest purchase. I think I like this particular recording of these works best. Nice sound with lots of energy. Plus, this one actually comes with the texts and translation!


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Manos Tsangaris - Batsheba. Eat the History!
SACD


----------



## Rmathuln

From Bookmans/Phoenix, $8.50 (2 CDs)


----------



## Rmathuln

Bookman's Phoenix
$25.00


----------



## fbjim

well, a few people I know recommended this to me, so...


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Johannes Brahms - 4 symphonies
Scottisch Chamber Orchestra - Robin Ticciati


----------



## Rogerx

The Peter Maag Edition
Peter Maag


----------



## Granate

*Berlioz:* Complete Colin Davis recordings with the London Symphony Orchestra 
FLAC Download in 44.1KHz for the Berlioz recordings + FLAC 24/96 Download for _Grande Messe des Morts_
14.83€

*Sibelius:* The Complete RCA Recordings by Jukka-Pekka Saraste and the Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
CD Box Set
17€

No booklets whatsoever, but real bargains.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Georg Friedrich Haas

Ein Schattenspiel 
string quartet nr. 4
string quartet nr. 7


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rmathuln

*Shipped from Germany to the USA today.*


----------



## Helgi

Granate said:


> No booklets whatsoever, but real bargains.


You can get the individual booklets for Colin Davis on eClassical:
https://www.eclassical.com/en/search.php?id=17116&op=search&text=berlioz+colin+davis&x=0&y=0


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Granate

Helgi said:


> You can get the individual booklets for Colin Davis on eClassical:
> https://www.eclassical.com/en/search.php?id=17116&op=search&text=berlioz+colin+davis&x=0&y=0


THANK YOU SO MUCH LOVELY FRIEND :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Pianomaniac

Purchased a couple of boxes and single discs during the last week - inspired by your posts that made me realize: I‘m not alone with my collecting obsession and with my never ending hunger for explorations.


----------



## Merl

I can't class these as purchases as ii got them locally from a woman clearing her late father's house after his death. She didn't want anything for them just wanted shut of them. About 40 cds (there's a pile of 10 crappy duds too) of which 30 are excellent. I've been after a CD copy of Haitink:s Schumann cycle for ages. I think this rates as my biggest ever bargain as all it cost me was 5 miles worth of diesel


----------



## WNvXXT

Presto Music CD order.


----------



## Rmathuln

*ImportCDs.com shipped this beautiful monster box today

*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mark Andre - chamber music
(SACD)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 5
Philharmoniker Hamburg - Simone Young
(SACD)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Donaueschinger Musiktage 2009

music by Beat Furrer, Jimmy Lopez & Salvatore Sciarrino


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## SixFootScowl

Puzzled, all the sets I look at are missing the 7th symphony, so 1-6, 8 and 9. But this one has the 7th but not the 9th. What gives? I am new to Shubert. Maybe it is just a numbering anomaly as the set below says they renumbered 8 and 9. Also what is up with that one that is said to be unfinished?


----------



## Itullian

There is no 7. It goes from 6 to 8 and 9.
here has been some confusion on numbering them and whether or not one was missing.
8 is the unfinished, 9 is "the great"


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Helgi




----------



## Rmathuln

*Was finally able to order this from Amazon France, where the price is almost of the price at other Amazon sites and JPC.

Final price, including tax and expedited shipping to the USA is $132

Other European sites base price is 180 euros. USA is $180

https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B08WPG53XD/


















*


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner:* Symphonies 3-9, Te Deum, Mass No.3 - Münchner Philharmoniker, Sergiu Celibidache, Warner Classics
*Complete Sacred Music and Opera recordings* - Münchner Philharmoniker, Sergiu Celibidache, Warner Classics
*Bruckner:* Symphonies 3-5 & 8 - Wiener Philharmoniker, Münchner Philharmoniker, Hans Knappertsbusch, Decca
*Complete RIAS Recordings 1950-1952* - Berliner Philharmoniker, Hans Knappertsbusch, Audite
*R. Strauss:* Also Sprach Zarathustra, Till Eulenspiegel, Don Juan - Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan, DG

Scary purchase in the latest days. Along items for my new phone. I've given up on the new Celibicache Box and just paid 46€ for the material I'm interested in. Plus, almost finishing the Knappertsbusch collection with the RIAS box and the Eloquence Bruckner. Before they run out of them. I've purchased the famous Karajan Zarathustra from 1971 and while the interpretation is different and more familiar to the idea I had, I'm still thinking the Kempe is much better recorded.


----------



## Malx

Finally found a used copy of this Sibelius disc at a reasonable price;


----------



## Rogerx

Thanks, Rmathuln


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## fbjim

Spent more than I really wanted, but pulled the trigger on this since I can't find it on streaming. Can't wait, even if it's "just" more Beethoven- legendary orchestra (Paris Conservatory Orchestra, the Bruckner is the VPO) that I haven't heard enough of yet.


----------



## Granate

Well done Jim. I hope you have paid less than I did years ago. It's a very valuable box although I don't like the recordings as much as the reviewers say. Worth exploring in detail. Beethoven 1 & 3 are outstanding and Bruckner 8 & 9 are one of the finest of the decade.


----------



## Ariasexta

Benedikt Anton Aufschnaiter (1665-1742)
Memnon Sacer Ob Oriente
(Vespers Opus.5 1709)

Musically unjustified forgotten due to 19th century counter-counter reformation by Josephinism, because the composer was a stout catholic, all his output was dedicated to this belief. Not untill recent decades, his works came into attention of musicologists for the remarkable quality and unique but influential position in the history of music. He called Giacomo Carissimi, Johann Kaspar Kerll as his models, as a close contemporary to JS Bach and a catholic, he can be an interesting juxtaposition to JS Bach in the light of conservatism against lutheranism.


----------



## Rogerx

Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau & Schreker: Der Geburtstag der Infantin

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## SixFootScowl

Only thing is that the liner notes are not in English in this set. Nice packaging, clamshell, cardboard sleeves, nice artwoork on the sleeves and disks.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Jean-Jacques Rousseau - Le Devin du Village (opera)
(1 cd set)

Mozart's "Bastien und Bastienne" is a remake of this opera.


----------



## Guest

I haven't purchased a classical recording in a long time, but could resist this one. I have been pining away over this long out-of-print recording for so long I could not pass it up. Badura-Skoda, Beethoven Piano Sonatas (on original instruments).










This is my second forte-piano set, after Brautigam, which I also enjoy a great deal.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

SixFootScowl said:


> Only thing is that the liner notes are not in English in this set. Nice packaging, clamshell, cardboard sleeves, nice artwoork on the sleeves and disks.


Just got mine had the notes in English but Symphony 9 on 2 disks.


----------



## Itullian

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Just got mine had the notes in English but Symphony 9 on 2 disks.


Yeah, I warned about that.
Really unforgivable.


----------



## Joe B

Ordered last night from Barnes & Noble after receiving a gift card from a student for Teacher Appreciation Week:


----------



## Joe B

Ordered tonight from prestomusic:


----------



## Itullian

Look out!


----------



## Sonata

Not CDs, but some sheet music. David Nevue's most requested pieces and some Bach preludes


----------



## Shaughnessy

Supporting the home town conductor -









*Riccardo Muti: The Complete Warner Symphonic Recordings - 91 CD Box Set*

It's just about the right time to listen more, write more, and post less...


----------



## Helgi




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Isabelle Faust & Alexander Melnikov
Sonatas for fortepiano and violin vol.3


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ellen Arkbro - Chords


----------



## Itullian




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphonie nr. 6
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin - Robin Ticciati


----------



## opus55

Supporting my used bookstore.


----------



## Celloman

I recently purchased my first complete sets of the Mozart and Haydn piano sonatas.

The "Mozart Complete Edition" 1991 release of the Mitsuko Uchida recording proved to be the cheapest option. That little piano in the cover art would appear to have been nearly squashed by a rather grim-looking plant. I'm not sure what to make of that.


----------



## Helgi

I have the Derzhavina box and it's great.

They had some fun with that Mozart collection - here's Figaro:


----------



## Merl

Just received this one in the post for the ridiculous price of £2.52 secondhand but the box and discs are mint. 7cds of Mendy symphonies and String Symphonies.


----------



## Rmathuln

Shipped by Amazon.fr yesterday


----------



## Rmathuln

Shipped by Amazon.fr yesterday


----------



## Rmathuln

First HMV Japan order since the COVID lockdowns started. My last order was in the Fall of 2019


----------



## Rmathuln

*Plaaced a sizeable order with Tower Japan today also

All of these are Tower Special Edition SACDs














































*


----------



## Rmathuln

And a few more

These three are actually 3 SACDs each, with the complete Jochum DG Stereo cycle:




























And a genuine rarity (not SACD though):


----------



## fbjim

Record store fun. The Bohm set isn't the most glamorous but it's solid, and if I'm going to get Mass, I want the Bernstein one (the original booklet is there, too!)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 9 (4 mvt. version)
Radio Sinfonie Orchester Frankfurt - Eliahu Inbal


----------



## WNvXXT

I was going to get the Martha Argerich Complete Recordings On Deutsche Grammophon box set on Amazon ( $126 ) and had it in my wishlist. Now it's gone and only $300+ sellers are available. Snooze you lose I guess. Maybe Amazon will get more?


----------



## Neo Romanza

A few recent purchases (certainly not all of them):


----------



## Neo Romanza

A few more:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought these two sets today:

















Per usual there will be some duplication in my Dvořák collection, but I don't own any of the Naxos recordings and the Warner set (_The Slavonic Soul_) will contain many performances I don't own as well. I have a large Dvořák collection already, but one can never have too much from this composer or, at least, this is my experience.


----------



## Merl

After getting an Amazon voucher as a gift, from an appreciative parent, I finally bit the bullet on the Takacs' excellent Britten quartets cycle. When I went online to order it from Amazon it was hugely reduced to £6 with free delivery (it's since gone back up to £14). As the voucher was for £20 I looked around for something to go with it. I stumbled upon the Artemis' wonderful Beethoven SQ cycle on special offer for £20 so I grabbed that too (I have it digitally on mp3 but wanted the physical set). A £6 extra outlay on my voucher seems a steal for two superb sets. Happy man.


----------



## Malx

Just ordered a box I've long thought about without pressing the button to order but when it turned up on ebay for £5.75 new including P&P I thought why not.

(Presto are currently offering the box for £23.25)


----------



## Azol

Sometimes you just want symphonic music to beat the living snouts out of you! This excellent recording fills the bill marvellously. Fine addition to Rome Trilogy CD by Ozawa/Boston SO (another fine way to blow out your window panes if you are not careful with that volume knob!)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Azol said:


> Sometimes you just want symphonic music to beat the living snouts out of you! This excellent recording fills the bill marvellously. Fine addition to Rome Trilogy CD by Ozawa/Boston SO (another fine way to blow out your window panes if you are not careful with that volume knob!)
> 
> View attachment 156694


The entire Respighi Neschling series on BIS is worth acquiring. I will say that in some instances he still doesn't displace Geoffrey Simon on Chandos.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought:


----------



## Neo Romanza

A few more:


----------



## starthrower

Used CDs


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> Used CDs


Two great discs right there. I think that whole Takemitsu Denon series is first-rate.


----------



## starthrower

Neo Romanza said:


> Two great discs right there. I think that whole Takemitsu Denon series is first-rate.


Yeah! Two of them were re-issued by Brilliant Classics with the title Spirit Garden.


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> Yeah! Two of them were re-issued by Brilliant Classics with the title Spirit Garden.


Yep, I bought all the Denon recordings as Japanese imports, but one of them was an SACD-only and I can only play it in my blu-ray player. This one:










On Amazon Japan where I bought it, they claimed that was a hybrid SACD, but it wasn't. I believe I ended up getting my money back on this one and I got to keep the recording.


----------



## starthrower

The Naxos Chamber Music disc is another superb recording! Those pieces are gorgeous and recorded beautifully.


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> The Naxos Chamber Music disc is another superb recording! Those pieces are gorgeous and recorded beautifully.


A great disc, indeed. I'd love to hear some Takemitsu in concert, but I'm afraid where I live, I doubt it'll happen.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bought three more to add to the previous order:


----------



## Azol

Neo Romanza said:


> The entire Respighi Neschling series on BIS is worth acquiring. I will say that in some instances he still doesn't displace Geoffrey Simon on Chandos.


Indeed, and that Chandos is in order as well, together with Respighi's Pini di Roma study score.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Azol said:


> Indeed, and that Chandos is in order as well, together with Respighi's Pini do Roma study score.


Great! I hope you enjoy that set as much as I have, although I own those Simon recordings in their original CD issues, too. I bought the 2-CD set mainly because these performances were remastered and a good bit of the murkiness in the original has been cleaned up considerably.


----------



## Granate

*Beethoven
Symphonies 1-9*
Sinfonieorchester des Norddeutschen Rundfunks, Günter Wand - RCA

*Beethoven
Symphonies 1-9*
Radio- Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart, Roger Norrington - SWR

Illnesses are forcing me to take a break from Young life, and making me advance further into my Mozart symphony challenge. I noticed that both in Amazon UK, Germany and Ebay, new copies from the OOP Günter Wand Beethoven cycle have emerged. At leas three units from the latest small cardboard box and two units from the late 90s box in Germany. I ordered the big older box, apparently in new condition, since it's the same remaster and cheaper than the new box. If you wanted to find it, it's your chance!

EAN 0190758188720

That should add to my Wand Schubert cycle, which I think it's superb and bought it when it was way cheaper than it is now. But I won't fall into the popular Bruckner cycle. That money will go for the upcoming reissue of the Barenboim Bruckner recordings in Berlin for Teldec.


----------



## Neo Romanza

A few more purchases:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Granate said:


> *Beethoven
> Symphonies 1-9*
> Sinfonieorchester des Norddeutschen Rundfunks, Günter Wand - RCA
> 
> *Beethoven
> Symphonies 1-9*
> Radio- Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart, Roger Norrington - SWR
> 
> Illnesses are forcing me to take a break from Young life, and making me advance further into my Mozart symphony challenge. I noticed that both in Amazon UK, Germany and Ebay, new copies from the OOP Günter Wand Beethoven cycle have emerged. At leas three units from the latest small cardboard box and two units from the late 90s box in Germany. I ordered the big older box, apparently in new condition, since it's the same remaster and cheaper than the new box. If you wanted to find it, it's your chance!
> 
> EAN 0190758188720
> 
> That should add to my Wand Schubert cycle, which I think it's superb and bought it when it was way cheaper than it is now. But I won't fall into the popular Bruckner cycle. That money will go for the upcoming reissue of the Barenboim Bruckner recordings in Berlin for Teldec.


Sorry to hear about your illnesses, I wish you a good recovery.

Two excellent LvB Symphony cycles you have there, and I'd also vouch for the Barenboim Bruckner set. We are so lucky to have so much amazing music available, so cheaply. Happy listening!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought:

















Aho is my favorite contemporary composer, but I'm not quite caught up with the BIS recordings --- there's still about 3 or 4 that I'm missing that I'd like to buy.


----------



## Granate

*Mega Summer Purchase Pt1*










*Verdi
Ernani*
Domingo, Freni, Bruson, Ghiaurov
Coro e Orchestra del Teatro Alla Scala, Riccardo Muti - WC










*Puccini
Turandot*
Caballé, Carreras, Freni, Plishka
Chœurs de l'Opéra du Rhin, Orchestre Philharmonique de Strasbourg, Alain Lombard - WC










*R. Strauss
Salomé*
Behrens, Van Dam, Ochman, K.W. Böhm, Baltsa
Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan - WC


----------



## Granate

*Mega Summer Purchase Pt2*










*Brahms
Symphonies 1-4, Double Concerto, Hungarian Dances, Ein Deutsches Requiem*
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Bruno Walter - Sony










*Mahler
Symphonies 1-9*
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein - DG










*Bruckner
Symphonies 1-9, Helgoland*
Berliner Philharmoniker, Daniel Barenboim - WC

Amazon DE gave the Bruckner set on Pre-Order and I will get it as soon as it's released at the end of August. If I paid just 4€ more than normal, I could get joint shipping for all the sets above. Many of them end collections like the Strauss and Verdi Operas I own. The site has almost all Warner Opera releases on sale, including the Giulini Mozart recordings! I had to get myself the Walter Brahms set to own something in stereo that it's worth it and also topped my Brahms challenge. And it was about time I got the DG Mahler set home.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Granate said:


> *R. Strauss
> Salomé*
> Behrens, Van Dam, Ochman, K.W. Böhm, Baltsa
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan - WC


This is an OUTSTANDING recording of _Salome_. Strauss is one of my favorite composers and if I had to take one recording of _Salome_ to the desert island, I wouldn't think twice about grabbing that Karajan recording (I also think quite highly of the Sinopoli recording on DG).


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought:










This recording has been lingering in and out of my shopping cart for years even well after my first Tchaikovsky 'phase' was over. Finally decided to buy it as I've heard excerpts from it and definitely wanted the work in its entirety.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rmathuln said:


> View attachment 156892
> 
> 
> View attachment 156893
> 
> 
> View attachment 156894


This looks like a nice set, but what are the recording dates for these?


----------



## Granate

Neo Romanza said:


> This looks like a nice set, but what are the recording dates for these?












It's the famous Furtwängler Rome Ring, recorded live in several dates on 1953. One Act a day. Sound is dodgy Radio Mono, even difficult to enjoy on the first two days (Rheingold complete and Die Walküre Act I), and the rest is well-recorded. The highlight of the Ring is the unique conducting by Furtwängler. And the Japanese Edition that Rmathuln has purchased (at what cost?) offers the best Sound Quality from the Original tapes to date. But it should be soon delivered internationally with the upcoming Warner Furtwängler Edition (contents unknown).


----------



## Rmathuln

Granate said:


> It's the famous Furtwängler Rome Ring, recorded live in several dates on 1953. One Act a day. Sound is dodgy Radio Mono, even difficult to enjoy on the first two days (Rheingold complete and Die Walküre Act I), and the rest is well-recorded. The highlight of the Ring is the unique conducting by Furtwängler. And the Japanese Edition that Rmathuln has purchased (at what cost?) offers the best Sound Quality from the Original tapes to date. But it should be soon delivered internationally with the upcoming Warner Furtwängler Edition (contents unknown).


It will NOT be in the Warner 55 CD set.
That box will only have studio recordings and those few live recordings that were made with the intent to issue them on commercial media, like the Bayreuth Beethoven 9th.

That is partly why I finally caved and bought this SACD set.

I have other releases of the set, including the awful international EMI/Warner version, Gebrardt, and Membran, but none sound nearly as enjoyable as this one.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Granate said:


> It's the famous Furtwängler Rome Ring, recorded live in several dates on 1953. One Act a day. Sound is dodgy Radio Mono, even difficult to enjoy on the first two days (Rheingold complete and Die Walküre Act I), and the rest is well-recorded. The highlight of the Ring is the unique conducting by Furtwängler. And the Japanese Edition that Rmathuln has purchased (at what cost?) offers the best Sound Quality from the Original tapes to date. But it should be soon delivered internationally with the upcoming Warner Furtwängler Edition (contents unknown).


Thanks for the feedback. I own four _Ring_ cycles, but my favorite of the ones I own is this one from Karajan:


----------



## Rmathuln

Neo Romanza said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I own four _Ring_ cycles, but my favorite of the ones I own is this one from Karajan:


I have three versions of that also.

I snagged the version shown in the Japan SHM format (Super High Material) on ebay for a bargain long ago. SHM is a disputed technique, but I think it is a valid improvement, minor though it be.

The box is identical to the one you have.

Then came the DG Karajan Opera set, which are likely exactly the same as what you have.










And then the BluRay Audio version, which uses the full 96k resolution source that all of these are derived from.










You know I am the very model modern day Completist (yes, I am a G&S fan) when I discuss two Ring Cycle recordings each of which I own three different releases of.


----------



## Rmathuln

Rmathuln said:


> I have three versions of that also.
> 
> I snagged the version shown in the Japan SHM format (Super High Material) on ebay for a bargain long ago. SHM is a disputed technique, but I think it is a valid improvement, minor though it be.
> 
> The box is identical to the one you have.
> 
> Then came the DG Karajan Opera set, which are likely exactly the same as what you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the BluRay Audio version, which uses the full 96k resolution source that all of these are derived from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I am the very model modern day Completist (yes, I am a G&S fan) when I discuss two Ring Cycle recordings each of which I own three different releases of.


Might help understand this post from last year regarding the size of my library.



Rmathuln said:


> How do you store your CDs, this is a huge collection!
> 
> Are you still buying CDs today?
> 
> Yes, I am still buying CDs today.
> Just order a little over 50 from ImportCds yesterday
> 
> I counted them all yesterday and this morning.
> 
> Total right now comes to 28,493
> 
> I don't have any pix right now, but I will try to put a set together between now and the end of the year.


----------



## Celloman

Orient Occident - Arvo Part

ECM label

Now I will have almost every release of Part's music from ECM - just one more to go.

Take me back to that twilight world where I find true calm and inner peace.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Neo Romanza

Bought some Aho I was missing from my collection (more than I initially thought):


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - La Flûte Enchantée (sung in french)
Le Concert Spirituel - Hervé Niquet
(2CD set + dvd + blu ray)


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> Bought some Aho I was missing from my collection (more than I initially thought):


Kudos for flying the Aho flag. I have none of those CDS.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 8
The Royal Danish Orchestra - Hartmut Haenchen


----------



## WNvXXT

WNvXXT said:


> I was going to get the Martha Argerich Complete Recordings On Deutsche Grammophon box set on Amazon ( $126 ) and had it in my wishlist. Now it's gone and only $300+ sellers are available. Snooze you lose I guess. Maybe Amazon will get more?


He who hesitates... Missed it again. Had it in my cart to checkout and the next day they sold out. Next time...


----------



## fbjim

Not bad for two bucks!


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> Kudos for flying the Aho flag. I have none of those CDS.


Yeah, he's my favorite contemporary composer. There is always such a unique mystique about his compositions that it's difficult to put into words. There's an emotion and intellectual appeal to his music for me.


----------



## flamencosketches

Neo Romanza said:


> A great disc, indeed. I'd love to hear some Takemitsu in concert, but I'm afraid where I live, I doubt it'll happen.


It's happening:

https://www.aso.org/events/detail/stephen-hough-plays-saint-saens-concerto


----------



## starthrower

HenryPenfold said:


> Kudos for flying the Aho flag. I have none of those CDS.


I have the bassoon disc but I prefer the Fagerlund concerto to Aho.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Richard Wagner - Siegfried Idyll
Johannes Brahms - Symphony nr. 4
Kölner Rundfunk Sinfonie Orchester - Hans Knappersbusch


----------



## Guest

The Heidsieck Edition










Just the sort of thing I can't resist.


----------



## Itullian

Baron Scarpia said:


> The Heidsieck Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the sort of thing I can't resist.


I have it. It's a great set!


----------



## Neo Romanza

flamencosketches said:


> It's happening:
> 
> https://www.aso.org/events/detail/stephen-hough-plays-saint-saens-concerto


Very nice. Thanks for sharing this program, which does look rather good I must say.


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> I have the bassoon disc but I prefer the Fagerlund concerto to Aho.


You're second person I've seen that mentioned they preferred the Fagerlund work to the Aho. It must be quite good, indeed.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Some recent purchases:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought:


----------



## Celloman

Bartok - string quartets

Takács Quartet


----------



## Ned Low

waiting for his Vienna cycle...


----------



## Azol

*Jan van Gilse: Symphony No. 3*

Pretty much excited to hear this work in full. Hey, Mr. Postman...


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought:


----------



## jambo

Cheap on Presto Music, loving it.


----------



## Granate

I found a seller that was offering nice delivery prices on Amazon and very cheap Orfeo CDs. So I will try my luck with Vegh's Late Haydn, and get the chance to have the legendary Karajan Bruckner No.5 CD from Vienna. The other two are my favourite recording of the 2nd Version of Prokofiev's Symphony No.4 and my favourite "traditional pitch/modern orchestra" recording of Vivaldi's Four Seasons.


----------



## Granate

Granate said:


> 9 - Claus Peter Flor - Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra


And ordered one of the last "cheap" copies of this great recording. I'm a sucker for *violent* New World recordings.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Stocked up on some Berlioz:































I already own the Warner Classics set released in 2019. I also have a set with Charles Munch and almost all of Colin Davis on Philips and LSO Live.


----------



## Malx

jambo said:


> Cheap on Presto Music, loving it.


Looks like a great bargain, but I had to chuckle when I saw one pianist named as Vincenzo Maltempo - a bit unfortunate


----------



## Azol

Ottorino Respighi - Church Windows / Brazilian Impressions
Geoffrey Simon, Yan Pascal Tortelier

This is the second Chandos CD in my experience that actually cracks when I try to pull it from the 2-CD jewel case (previous one was Fibich 2-CD set as well, also CD2 cracked when pulled out of the jewel case). Basically these were only CDs I have cracked in my collector's life. Both were CD2 of Chandos double CD series. Coincidence?
Doesn't look as if it was handled roughly in the mail, but the result is dismal.
Still, CD1 survives. Have to find me a replacement copy.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

An unplanned purchase was the new release by Leif Ove Andsnes - Mozart Momentum MM1785. I spotted it in stock locally and decided to pick it up. I haven’t read any reviews yet but I have always enjoyed some of his previous releases including his Beethoven Concertos also with the Mahler Chamber Orchestra (if memory serves) so I’m looking forward to hearing this.

I was also given an LP a friend spotted in a Charity Shop - a collection of Strauss Waltzes performed by Wolfgang Sawallisch and the Vienna Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bought some more Berlioz:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*EMI/Warner Classics - Carl Schuricht: Beethoven Complete Symphonies & Bruckner Symphonies 3, 8 & 9
Carl Schuricht & the Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire, Paris & the Wiener Philharmoniker*









This set has been on my wishlist for some time and I finally decided to make the purchase.


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Paul Ketzki: Milestones of a Conductor
Works by Sibelius, Brahms, Beethoven, Schubert, Schumann, Mendelssohn, Mahler, Tchaikovsky, Chopin, Rachmaninov, Debussy, Stravinsky and Schönberg.
Featuring the Israel Philharmonic, the Philharmonia et al.*









I found this set by accident and bought it if I'm honest based solely on his Beethoven Symphony Cycle with the Czech Philharmonic. Prior to this arriving, his Beethoven is all that I had heard of him and it is one of my top five Beethoven Symphony Cycles.

It's a budget set, no booklet but a brief introduction on the back of the case and track details are printed on the reverse of the disc sleeves (which is something I always appreciate regardless of booklet).

I've only had chance to test one disc so far - my current listening as I post - CD4 - which contains Mahler's Ninth Symphony. I can't comment as I am only moments into the first movement.

The contents of the set looks interesting though, quite varied so I'll enjoy exploring this set.


----------



## Guest

Tip another web site, deal of the day from classical.com, only $4.49 for standard resolution download.


----------



## Rach Man

I have to show this. I went to a second hand store hoping to find some CDs that I might like. I picked up a few CDs. Then I saw this.









I always liked her Bruckner. But I had to listen to them on YouTube.

So, I picked up the complete set. Looked at the price. The store wanted $1.99 for the complete set and each disc is in pristine condition!

You sometimes get very lucky at second hand stores.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rach Man said:


> I have to show this. I went to a second hand store hoping to find some CDs that I might like. I picked up a few CDs. Then I saw this.
> 
> View attachment 157692
> 
> 
> I always liked her Bruckner. But I had to listen to them on YouTube.
> 
> So, I picked up the complete set. Looked at the price. The store wanted $1.99 for the complete set and each disc is in pristine condition!
> 
> You sometimes get very lucky at second hand stores.


A great steal! I bought all of Young's recordings individually as they came out (they were all hybrid SACDs which surprisingly the box set isn't --- strange). Anyway, I think she's a pretty good Brucknerian, but she doesn't displace Karajan, Jochum or Haitink for me in terms of complete sets (although her's is obviously more complete than any of these conductors' surveys). I'll say also that some of the original Bruckner versions just don't gel too well for me and I believe editing was crucial in these monstrous works. Thankfully, wiser heads prevailed here.


----------



## Rogerx

With thanks to Haziz.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> With thanks to Haziz.


Cool and a nice looking set from Naxos. When I was ripping some of my Grieg collection to my computer, I was trying to figure out which set(s) to rip, but what I ended up with were these two:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

​
*Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé (Complete Ballet), Rapsodie Espagnole and Pavane pour une infante défunte*
Pierre Monteux & the London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden

*Ravel Orchestral Works Volume 3: Orchestrations of Chabrier, Debussy, Schumann and Mussorgsky* 
Leonard Slatkin & the Orchestre National de Lyon

*Ravel, Debussy & Fauré: String Quartets*
Quatuor Ebēn

*Ravel: The Complete Piano Music* 
Angela Hewitt

I have gotten hooked on the music of Maurice Ravel and I have chosen to supplement a Ravel set I have with some choice recordings following some sampling via streaming or in the case of Hewitt via the Hyperion Website.

The Orchestrations are not a part of the set I have so the collection on Volume 3 of the the Naxos' Orchestral Works series with Leonard Slatkin was an easy choice for me.

I am a big fan of Pierre Monteux. I have never been disappointed in a single recording of his that I have heard. His Beethoven Symphonies Cycle is one of my favourite sets. Daphnis et Chloé was the piece in my Ravel set (performed by Dutoit/Montreal) which turned my head to Ravel in first place. I listened to this Monteux recording and it was added to my basket before the album concluded.

The collection of Quartets by Ravel, Debussy and Fauré by the Quatuor Ebēne came partly based on a number of glowing recommendations and because I was particularly interested in the Fauré and the Debussy too.

I'm a fan of Angela Hewitt's work but I was unaware she had recorded Ravel's complete solo works for Piano. After listening samples as notes above, I knew I wanted it. This actually arrived first and having had chance to listen to the set once completely this morning and listening again now, I am really happy with my choice.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler Lieder*










































Among other works, naming here the Mahler ones I'm interested in.

*Lieder eines Fahrenden Gesellen*
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Philharmonia Orchestra, Wilhelm Furtwängler - 1952 EMI recording
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Wiener Philharmoniker, Wilhelm Furtwängler - 1951 Salzburg Festival Live performance
Christa Ludwig, Wiener Philharmoniker, Karl Böhm - 1969 Salzburg Festival Live performance

*5 Rückert-Lieder*
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Wiener Philharmoniker, Zubin Mehta - 1967 Salzburg Festival Live performance

*Kindertotenlieder*
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Berliner Philharmoniker, Rudolf Kempe - 1955 EMI recording
Christa Ludwig, Staatskapelle Dresden, Karl Böhm - 1972 Salzburg Festival Live performance

*Das Lied von der Erde*
Waldemar Kmentt, Hilde Rössel-Majdan, Wiener Philharmoniker, Rafael Kubelík - 1959 Salzburg Festival Live performance

After a listen, I really recommend these Orfeo Lieder CDs. The DFD Wayfarer in Salzburg is twice as powerful and moving than the Studio recording.


----------



## Guest

This is perhaps evidence of obsessiveness, but these two:










After hearing so many recordings of the Beethoven Quartets from Eastern European ensembles, I wanted something Gaelic. After a 30 second spot check, I think I am going to like this set a lot. (Realistically, it is only the late quartets that I am really interested in.)










Have had this set from an edition dating to the 1980's. It is important enough that I am curious to hear whether they have improved the sound in the 2017 remastering.


----------



## cougarjuno

Nice 5-cd set of Elgar, Stanford and Parry


----------



## fbjim

Local recordings are always nice.


----------



## JohnP

Piano music of Vladigerov played by Nadejda Vlaeva. Exciting music, most of it a discovery. Vlaeva is a superb pianist, and the recorded sound is first-rate.


----------



## SONNET CLV

This, upon recommendations through a current thread:

















And the positive recommendations were sound. The Dvorak/Szell/Fournier Concerto is definitely a must hear -- no hyperbole intended.

I'm glad I added this disc to my collection. It joins that other great Szell disc, the Dvorak Symphony "From the New World", on Epic, long a treasure.


----------



## Judith

Just ordered
Prokofiev Symphony no 5/Myaskovsky Symphony no 23

Prokofiev Symphony no 6/ Myaskovsky Symphony no 27

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra/Vasily Petrenko 

Not familiar with Myaskovsky so new ground for me


----------



## Helgi

I'm tempted to just order the entire Fischer/Budapest catalogue


----------



## Neo Romanza

Received today:










I needed another Shostakovich symphony cycle like I needed a whole in my head, but what little I've heard from this box set has impressed me. It was an expensive purchase, but so were Kondrashin and Rozhdestvensky.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## SONNET CLV

I'm surprised this performance escaped my attention for so long. Recordings from 2003 and 2004, Books I and II now combined in a single box set. Beautiful and fascinating, colorful and richly textured, passionate and intellectual. I've been spending the last couple of days with these discs and have been only awe struck by the interpretations. Right now I will say that if I had to live with only one recording of this Bach masterpiece, I wouldn't hesitate to make it this Barenboim reading. Highly recommended.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought via eBay:


----------



## Granate

*Sibelius*
Lemminkäinen Suite, Tapiola
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam - Ondine (1996)

*Schubert*
Winterreise
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Maurizio Pollini - Orfeo (Salzburg Festival 1978)

Qobuzfest is on and this time, instead of full catalogues, selected titles of lots of labels are on sale. I got these two on digital with booklets for 10€


----------



## Neo Romanza

Granate said:


>


One of the great performances of _Lemminkäinen Suite_ and _Tapiola_. Both could very well be reference recordings for me. Do check out Segerstam's other Sibelius recordings if you haven't already.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Domenico Scarlatti - Harpsichord Sonatas
Trevor Pinnock (Harpsichord)
*


----------



## Rmathuln

*
The Swedes did a real nice job with these.
Thec9 CDs come in unsealed paper sleeves.


But, all 9 original booklets from the jewel case versions are in the box too.


Thank you BIS!!!!*


----------



## Itullian

I just couldn't resist any more.
Been wrestling with it for a year.


----------



## Granate

*Schubert*
Symphony No.9 in C major
Wiener Symphoniker, Josef Krips, 1972 Live recording
Münchner Philharmoniker, Günter Wand, 1993 Live recording

*Mozart*
Requiem K.626
Irmgard Seefried, Hilde Rössel-Madjan, Anton Dermota, Gottlob Frick
Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Philharmoniker, Karl Böhm, 1955 Live recording

*R. Strauss *
Vier Letzte Lieder, Arias from Capriccio & Arabella
Lisa della Casa

*Mozart, Verdi, Strauss, Messiaen*
Arias & Scenes from Live Salzburg Opera performances
Dietrich Fischer Dieskau

A new batch of 5 CDs while the other five already arrived! Those two Great C-majors are not the last I'm going to buy. I'm always so insatisfied with everything I buy from Schubert! But at the same time there are so many good things out there...
Arias from Strauss by Lisa della Casa and DFD to complete my favourite Arabella scenes. And a Böhm Mozart Requiem that was so well-conducted and played I couldn't let it pass at that price. 49€ delivery included for the 5 discs.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Complete Nocturnes

Jan Lisiecki (piano)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Gilbert & Sullivan:
- The Pirates of Penzance - The D'Oyly Carte Opera Company & the New London Symphony Orchestra 
- H.M.S. Pinafore - D'Oyly Carte & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra 
- The Mikado - Sir Charles Mackerras & the Orchestra and Chorus of the Welsh National Opera

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.6 "Pathétique", Capriccio Italien and the Waltz & Polonaise from "Eugene Onegin"
Eugene Ormandy & the Philadelphia Orchestra*

All four were found in a local Charity Shop for the Air Ambulance for the total sum of £1.40. Though I am in the process of thinning down some of my collection including donating some to this Charity shop, I couldn't resist these.

The G&S works have been on my wish list for a while - albeit in the Mackerras recordings. I have heard excerpts of the D'Oyly recordings on a compilation previously though so I know what to expect.

The Tchaikovsky was bought out of curiosity for this recording. I've heard Ormandy praised but I haven't actually heard him so this will be my introduction. I know the works and love the "Pathétique" so I'm looking forward to listening to these.


----------



## Rogerx

Four Visions of France

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), DSO Berlin, Alexandre Bloch


----------



## Joe B

Purchased from prestomusic.com this morning:


----------



## Granate

Yet another Bruckner 4 purchase of an extremely fine performance from February 1975 (Studio recording in Dresden happened in December. I still don't know how much money I will need to pay to get this. Expected to arrive by October from Japan.


----------



## GrosseFugue

Surprised at how much I find myself liking this set, having just worked my way through the first 3 concertos. Yes, the forces are smaller and Andsnes plays with less power than more famous versions. But he has a certain nuance that appeals. And I like how the horns and timpani punch through the cleaner textures. And the woodwinds are nice too. I noticed details I hadn't before. This was a "dark horse" choice whose price on Presto ($17.50) was too awesome to resist. Good booklet too.
https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...the-beethoven-journey-piano-concertos-nos-1-5


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Neo Romanza

Purchased over the last couple of night:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continued:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continued:


----------



## Azol

Azol said:


> Ottorino Respighi - Church Windows / Brazilian Impressions
> Geoffrey Simon, Yan Pascal Tortelier
> 
> This is the second Chandos CD in my experience that actually cracks when I try to pull it from the 2-CD jewel case (previous one was Fibich 2-CD set as well, also CD2 cracked when pulled out of the jewel case). Basically these were only CDs I have cracked in my collector's life. Both were CD2 of Chandos double CD series. Coincidence?
> Doesn't look as if it was handled roughly in the mail, but the result is dismal.
> Still, CD1 survives. Have to find me a replacement copy.


With another copy finally secured (both CDs intact) I gave it several careful listenings (i.e. careful enough not to get my neighbours call the police, heh heh) and I can tell you The Roman Trilogy (conducted by Yan Pascal Tortelier) is quite exciting but not going to challenge the mighty Ozawa/Boston SO recording on DGG in any way. Only comparing different performances one is able to appreciate how important is the balance between different orchestra groups in such dense scores as these! Philharmonia Orchestra playing is immaculate but the result only hits near the mark. Also, some tempo fluctuations in the great procession (Pines of Appian Way) do not help to propel the music along. It's not terrible, it's not, but you'd get better performances elsewhere.
On the contrary, the pieces conducted by Geoffrey Simon (Church Windows, Belkis, Metamorphoseon, Brasilian Impressions) are all exquisite. Organ and percussion have been captured gloriously for Vertate di chiesa!


----------



## Granate

*Wand in Munich - Volumes 1-2*



















*Anton Bruckner*
Symphony No.5 in B flat Major (1995 Live composite recording)
Symphony No.8 in C minor (2000 September 15th Live recording)

*Franz Schubert*
Symphony No.8 in B minor, D. 759 (1999 September 28th Live recording)

Günter Wand, Münchner Philharmoniker - Profil-Hänssler

New condition delivery included: *14.24€*

Real bargains in Medimops, which also counted with the Live Bruckner No.4 from Munich that wasn't convincing me as much. I was really looking for the Berlin recording of Symphony No.8, but I found that the Munich CD was sold for a penny in new condition and it included the Unifinished Symphony by Schubert. I own now the Munich Great, and I really think that Wand is a fantastic Schubert conductor. The problem is that no streaming plattform shares the Unfinished Symphony at all, just duplicates of the Great C-Major. So I started to listen to the Bruckner symphonies quite interested, since Brahmsianhorn had made comments about Wand being a much better conductor when Bruckner turned more architectural, as in Symphonies No.5 and No.8. I was liking what I heard so I purchased both for that insane price (Only delivery costed 10€). Really looking forward to reunite that Late Schubert from Munich and combine it with the Cologne Studio recordings I own.


----------



## Judith

Just ordered the new CD Schumann by Stephen Hough. 

Recordings are:-
Arabeske
Kreisleriana
Fantasie

Looking forward to listening


----------



## Granate

*More insane Profil purchases*










*Schubert*
Symphony No.8 in B minor "Unfinished", D.759
*Bruckner*
Symphony No.9 in D minor

Günter Wand, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, 1993 Live recording


















*J.S. Bach*
35CD Collection
Various Artists, Profil-Hänssler

*New Condition, delivery included: 23.72€ + duties*

I'm still speechless. Did I just get a bargain? The Bach box in new condition costed less than 4€. And I'm being blown-away by the Berlin Bruckner No.9.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Judith said:


> Just ordered the new CD Schumann by Stephen Hough.
> 
> Recordings are:-
> Arabeske
> Kreisleriana
> Fantasie
> 
> Looking forward to listening


I really fancy that CD, but I've spent so much on music this month, I'd better back off!


----------



## Merl

I can't believe I picked up the Gewandhaus Beethoven SQ cycle for £10 secondhand. What a bargain for such a fine set. Amazing what you can find if you keep looking and stay alert.


----------



## Judith

Just ordered CD "A Poets Love". Contains pieces from Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet and Schumann Dichterliebe.
Performed by

Timothy Ridout and Frank Dupree. Discovered these two over a couple of years ago at a lunchtime concert in Leeds and was very impressed.

Timothy Ridout is a wonderful violist. He has been featured in the Wigmore Hall series on U Tube and as a "New Generation Artist" on BBC Radio 3


----------



## adriesba




----------



## Gothos

I purchased this on Ebay for around $75 Cdn.11 discs.








I thought this might prove to be a good primer.I own maybe 3 operas and I purchased this 6 cd set
for around $25 Cdn at a local Sunrise store.(I think Sunrise is owned by the same guy that purchased
the HMV chain in Britain.)


----------



## Celloman

Tristan und Isolde

Reginald Goodall/Welsh National Opera/John Mitchinson/Linda Esther Gray

This is my 8th audio recording of Tristan. Here are my seven other recordings:
Reiner 1936; Knappertsbusch 1950; Furtwangler 1952; Karajan 1952; Bohm 1966; Kleiber 1982; Pappano 2005


----------



## Helgi

I've been stockpiling baroque:


----------



## 1846

A new recording of Paul Hindemith's _Mathis der Maler _has been released this month, and according to the Amazon tracker, I should expect to find it in my mailbox tomorrow morning. It is an increasingly rare event in my house, to listen to an opera I've never heard before that is not a world premiere. I've been aware of this opera since I was young, but thus far I've never latched onto a copy of it, so I'm looking forward to having a go with it.


----------



## Rogerx

Out now and on it's way .


----------



## Granate

*Profil and Schubert/Wand*










*Schubert*
Symphony No.9 in C major "The Great", D.944
Günter Wand, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, 1993 Live performance

*New Condition + delivery: 13.80€*

This recording was apparently out of print, but two sellers got to offer the same item in new condition. With the previous order, I would now own both mature Schubert symphonies conducted by Günter Wand in Berlin, with that characteristic raw and powerful style. But I don't know if it's going to be enough.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I've picked up an album to fill a gap in my collection in the music of Carl Maria von Weber. The recording in question being *Weber's Complete Piano Sonatas* from Hyperion, performed by *Garrick Ohlsson*.

The set also includes "Aufforderung zum Tanz" (J269/Op.65), "Rondo Brilliante" (J252/Op.62) and the "Momento Capriccioso" (J56/Op.12).

I've really enjoyed revisiting Weber's music but these Sonatas are largely new to me beyond a quick listen to the first Sonata which I streamed in the car. Even in less than ideal circumstances though, the piece caught my ear and I look forward to listening these works in more detail.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> Out now and on it's way .


And such a hideous cover.


----------



## Rogerx

Neo Romanza said:


> And such a hideous cover.


Book / judging/ cover .


----------



## Granate

Neo Romanza said:


> And such a hideous cover.


I'd love that Profil released covers like that TBH.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> And such a hideous cover.


I think it's Fab 
(Ice Lolly, UK, circa 60s-70s).


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 4 (first printed edition 1889 - Gutmann) => the edition Knappertsbusch also used.
Orchestre de la Francophonie Canadienne - Jean-Philippe Tremblay


----------



## ben741

I just received the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra DG box set and Martha Argerich with Charles Dutoit and the Montreal Symphony doing Prokofiev Piano Concertos 1&3 with Bartok Piano Concerto 3.
After listening to the Argerich CD I'm three CDs into Orpheus. It's a Bartok-Prokofiev Saturday Afternoon.


----------



## Rondo

I haven't bought nearly as many CDs as I did before I got Spotify. The majority of the ones I have bought since are either out of print recordings, or expanded film scores. This particular expanded score is a beauty.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Stocked up on some Vasks:


----------



## Rmathuln

*

Shipped today by ImportCds.com to Arizona for $104.29, including tax and shipping

https://www.importcds.com/igor-markevitch-markevitch-the-philips-legacy/028948417445
*


----------



## Guest

Mainly for the Diamond.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Neo Romanza said:


> Received today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I needed another Shostakovich symphony cycle like I needed a hole in my head*, but what little I've heard from this box set has impressed me. It was an expensive purchase, but so were Kondrashin and Rozhdestvensky.


Hey, my head looks like it's been riddled with shotgun blasts -- multiple times! Don't feel bad. There are worse ways to be crazy. At least this one allows you to enjoy some sublime music.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Baron Scarpia said:


> Mainly for the Diamond.


I would have bought this mainly for the Harris. In fact, I did buy it for that reason.


----------



## Guest

SONNET CLV said:


> I would have bought this mainly for the Harris. In fact, I did buy it for that reason.


Thompson is odd man out, then.


----------



## Rmathuln

*31 SACDs delivered today from HMV Japan*




























The Walter NYPO Mahler 2 is on now.
Well worth the expense.
Playing SACD layer. Slightly better sound stage vs. 2020 remaster from the big box. Crisper brass, more dynamics.

I am very disappointed Sony elected to only go the SACD route with the stereo recordings. I would not hesitate to buy a similar set with the NYPO 1ST, 4TH, AND 5TH.


----------



## Gothos

More stuff from Ebay


----------



## Art Rock

Sinopoli - Mahler box on DG. My first purchase in many months. Did I need a ... 10th? 12? Mahler box? Probably not. But for 18 euro (12 CD's) I could not resist.


----------



## Malx

£1 well spent in an Edinburgh charity shop.


----------



## Granate

Rmathuln said:


> *31 SACDs delivered today from HMV Japan*




Hell Yeah! Enjoy! Worth every hundred dollars.


----------



## Granate

*Donizetti*
Lucia di Lammermoor
Chorus and Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden
Richard Bonynge, Decca

*Beethoven*
Symphony No.9 in D minor "Choral"
Berliner Philharmoniker, Ferenc Fricsay, DG

*F.J. Haydn*
Symphonies Nos. 92, 93, 97, 98, 99
London Symphony Orchestra, Colin Davis, 2011

*Mahler*
Symphonies Nos. 1, 5, 6, 9
Lieder (Janet Baker)
Hallé Orchestra, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Berliner Philharmoniker
John Barbirolli, WC

*Beethoven*
Symphonies Nos. 1-9
NBC Symphony Orchestra, Arturo Toscanini, RCA

Spending more money completing other halves like EMI's analogue Mahler (Barbirolli + Klemperer) and Toscanini Studio Beethoven. A Beethoven Choral I'm quite fond of, because I'm still trying to find a great "stereo" recording of that work. A Haydn CD I really wanted to get and an Opera I didn't own in Stereo, fearing it goes OOP.


----------



## Tempesta

The first recording in stereo of Rimsky-Korsakov's enchanting springtime love-story


----------



## Rogerx

Second hand €45,00


----------



## Granate

*F.J. Haydn*
Symphonies Nos. 82, 85 & 96*
Symphonies Nos. 94, 100 & 101†

* Sándor Végh, Camerata Academica des Mozarteums Salzburg, Orfeo
† Antal Doráti, Philharmonica Hungarica, Decca

Purchases in new condition to almost get a collection of London Symphonies. I needed Nos. 94-96 and No.100. But I could live without No.95. I think the Végh CD will be as outstanding as his other recordings. I just got the last sealed copy for a higher price than usual. Out of the modern playing performances, the Doráti Virtuoso CD had the most gripping performances for me, and was available for cheap.

*New sealed + delivery: €25.50*


----------



## Guest

Early Columbia Recordings, Juilliard String Quartet


----------



## Gothos

More from Ebay.


----------



## starthrower

Used CDs:
Messiaen: Des Canyons Aux Etoiles / London Sinfonietta, Esa-Pekka Salonen
Messiaen: La Transfiguration... Radio Symphonie Orkest Hilversum/ Reinbert de Leeuw 

New CDs:
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto/Symphony No.2/Edward Gardner, on Chandos
Kodaly: Concerto for Orchestra; Dances of Galanta, Peacock Variations/ Buffalo Philharmonic, on Naxos
Honegger: Honegger: Jeanne d'Arc au bucher / Knabenchor Collegium iuvenum Stuttgart, Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart, Radiosinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR, Helmuth Rilling


----------



## Judith

Just ordered 
Jeremy Denk 
The Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra
Mozart Piano Concertos
Has Piano Concertos nos 25 and 20
along with Rondo in A Minor. 
Looking forward to listening to this one!


----------



## Tempesta

Sony Classical's new _Bernstein Conducts Stravinsky_ box set


----------



## Neo Romanza

Tempesta said:


> Sony Classical's new _Bernstein Conducts Stravinsky_ box set
> View attachment 159625


A fine set. I wish Bernstein conducted more Stravinsky around this period. I would have loved to have heard in him in more of the Neoclassical and Serialist works.


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Verdi - A Italian legend


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> A fine set. I wish Bernstein conducted more Stravinsky around this period. I would have loved to have heard in him in more of the Neoclassical and Serialist works.


Don't you feel he murdered the Mass? All the beauty is in its austerity and the austerity is not something Bernstein got.


----------



## Judith

Just ordered

Steven Isserlis 
Mishka Rushdie Momen Piano

British Solo Cello Music

Featuring

Benjamin Britten
Sir William Walton
John Garner
Frank Merrick
Thomas Ades

Looking forward to listening to this one!


----------



## Guest

Becoming obsessed with performing traditions, I guess. Recordings from the early 1950's.


----------



## Taplow

Purchased second hand, but brand new and still in shrink wrap …


----------



## vtpoet

Made some money and went on an Isabella Faust and Faust/Melnikov buying spree. They're a great combination.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Wagner Ring Levine


----------



## Taplow

Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## Gothos

From Ebay


----------



## Gothos

...and more


----------



## Eramire156

*First trip to NYC since COVID*

So I had to stop at Academy Records, a mini record haul, first a CD set









then a couple LPs









I went back to Academy and found









a stop at Westsider records, yielded a single record


----------



## Guest

I've kept buying under control for a while, but two big indulgences:


















There was some consideration of the Markevitch Deutsche Grammophon legacy set, but an audit revealed that I have the great majority of the interesting stuff in a "Original Masters" box set and individual releases.

The Kubelik complements the complete HMV set I already have (from EMI, now Warner). The HMV set is worth it just for the blister recording of Martinu's concerto for two string orchestras. There is, in addition, a Kubelik complete Decca set, but I already own most of the interesting content from that set in individual releases.


----------



## Guest

HenryPenfold said:


> Wagner Ring Levine


CD or DVD?

.......................


----------



## Eramire156

*Part two of my NYC trip*

On my second visit to Academy









and last but not least


----------



## Merl

I just bought 60 cds for £35 from a guy who had no idea about classical music. Some absolute crackers in there but amongst them...









Harnoncourt's Haydn London Symphonies
Krivine's LVB cycle
8 discs of the Lindsays' Haydn SQs 
Boult's Elgar cycle.
Cherubini's Mendelssohn SQ cycle

.....and that's just a small proportion of what I got. Some of the chamber music discs I grabbed are well out of print and go for silly prices online. 90% of the discs are in excellent condition and the other 10% are at least in good condition. Cracking haul. I did a little happy dance when they arrived last week. 
. 
.


----------



## Art Rock

Wagner's Ring (Swarovsky) - 14 CD's for 9.99 euro
Sinopoli live in Dresden (Mahler, Strauss, et al) - 5 CD's for 9.99 euro
Archetypen - Bilder und Symbole in der Welt der Orgelmusik - 4 CD's for 3.99 euro
Lisa Delan - And if the Song be worth a Smile (songs by US composers) - 1.29 euro
McCabe - Symphony Nr.4 "Of Time and the River" - 3.99 euro

From jpc. Turned out I had not ordered from them in over a year. Given the size of my CD collection, I've been reluctant anyway to order more CD's unless they were so cheap I could not refuse.


----------



## HenryPenfold

baron scarpia said:


> cd or dvd?
> 
> .......................


cd

..............


----------



## vincula

These are my purchases on cd. A couple of historical recording of these Wagner operas at a spot price.

















Regards,

Vincula


----------



## FrankE

Sure, I know of other composers.


----------



## Itullian

$75 for all these operas. 
Not the greatest vocalists, but the sound and orchestral playing is fantastic.
Can't have everything.


----------



## vincula

I can see a good few of us turning into Wagnerian mood as Winter creeps in...

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Simon Moon

Bruno Maderna - The Oboe Concertos

I love Maderna, but I tend to like oboe more in a chamber ensemble, than concertos. And this CD contain all three of his oboe concertos.

So, we'll see how this one goes. Have not had a chance to listen yet, as I just bought it 2 days ago.


----------



## Taplow

At around 1.50€ per disc, I couldn't resist …


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Granate

*Classical Period CD purchases - Part I - Mozart*










































*Mozart*
Symphony No.13 in F Major, K.112 (Paumgartner, MzOS, 1957)
Symphony No.31 in D Major, K.297 (Hager, MzOS, 1979)
Symphony No.35 in D Major, K.385 (Böhm, WPO, 1957)
Serenade No.6 in D Major, K.239 "Serenata Notturna" (Wand, SOdNDR, 1990)
Serenade No.7 in D Major, K.250 "Haffner" (Soudant, MzOS, 1999)
Serenade No.9 in D major, K.320 "Posthorn" (Wand, SOdBR, 1978)
Flute Concerto No.1 in G Major, K.313 (Hager, MzOS, 1979)
Flute Concerto No.1 in G Major, K.313 (Wand, SOdNDR, 1988)
Concerto for 2 pianos, K.365 (Haskil/Anda, Paumgartner, MzOS, 1957)

*Schubert*
Symphony No. 8 in B Minor, D.759, "Unfinished" (Böhm, WPO, 1957)


----------



## Granate

*Classical Period CD purchases - Part II - Various composers*










































*Mendelssohn:* Symphony No.3 in A Minor, Op.56 "Scotish" (1953)
*Strauss:* Don Juan (1954)
*Falla:* The Three-Cornered Hat (1954)
Ataúlfo Argenta, Wiener Symphoniker

*Schubert:* Lieder
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Gerald Moore, Salzburg Festival (August 5th 1957)

*Mozart:* Requiem, K.626
Herbert von Karajan, Wiener Singverein, Berliner Philharmoniker (1961, DG)

*F.J. Haydn:* 
Symphony No.67 in F Major (McGegan, San Francisco, 2016)
Symphony No.91 in E-Flat Major
Symphony No.92 in G Major "Oxford"
René Jacobs, Freiburger Barockorchester (2005, HM)


----------



## Granate

*Classical Period CD purchases - Part III - Haydn*










































*F.J. Haydn*
Symphony No.34 in D Minor (Fey, Heidelberger Sinfoniker)
Symphony No.39 in G Minor (Fey, Heidelberger Sinfoniker)
Symphony No.40 in F Major (Fey, Heidelberger Sinfoniker)
Symphony No.50 in C Major (Fey, Heidelberger Sinfoniker)
Symphony No.88 in G Major (Furtwängler, WPO, 1951)
Symphony No.89 in F Major (Fey, Heidelberger Sinfoniker)
Symphony No.94 in G Major "Surprise" (Furtwängler, WPO, 1950)
Symphony No.95 in C Minor (Ansermet, SOdBR, 1962)
Symphony No.100 in G Major, "Millitary" (Jansons, SOdBR, 2013)
Symphony No.102 in B-Flat Major (Fey, Heidelberger Sinfoniker)
Symphony No.104 in D Major, "London" (Furtwängler, Colón, 1950)
Symphony No.104 in D Major, "London" (Jansons, SOdBR, 2013)
Sinfonia Concertante No.105 in B-Flat Major (Jansons, SOdBR, 2013)
Sinfonia Concertante No.105 in B-Flat Major (Fey, Heidelberger Sinfoniker)


----------



## Granate

*Classical Period CD purchases - Part IV - Haydn*










































*F.J. Haydn*
Symphonies Nos.48,49,50,82,83,84,85,86,87,101,102 (Roy Goodman, The Hannover Band)
Symphonies Nos.78,79,80,81 (Ottavio Dantone, Accademia Bizantina)

All are CD purchases, saving Haydn No.67 from McGegan, 91-92 by Jacobs and Nos.48-50 by Goodman, purchased from Presto-Classical sales and 7-Digital individual tracks.

Many of these CDs, especially the Goodman and Orfeo ones, were on sale by that Greek seller. The sight of the Ottavo Dantone CD at 9€ rushed me to purchase more CDs, like the Wand Posthorn Serenade from Munich, the Furtwängler Haydn performances, the Jansons 104 I was looking for. Both the Karakjan BPO 1 and Böhm Mozart Requiems were on sale in new condition, but I chose Karajan for the dramatic edges. I added more Haydn CDs to the growing collection. Two editions by Thomas Fey, a rare No.95 conducted by Ansermet, and lots of Goodman Haydn CDs, who is outstanding in the Paris Symphonies and both No.101 and No.102.

There's a rare Mendelssohn Symphony No.3 by Ataúlfo Argenta that I really liked, a Mozart double piano Concerto by Haskil and Anda, and then complementary purchases. A Soudant Mozart Haffner Serenade from 1999, the Hager Mozart Paris Symphony from 1979, the Böhm Mozart Haffner Symphony from 1957, and a Schubert Lieder evening in Salzburg by DFD and Moore, all extraordinary performances.

There's many Goodman recordings on CD and Digital download that I have rejected, especially the 70-78 symphonies, or even the 6-8 and the 90-92 that I've always tried to consider, but the excerpts proved really dull compared to other performances. 48-50 are a patch for my collection of Bruno Weil recordings but I think they do really well in the excerpts. And I was going to buy the Antonini Haydn Vol.5 with 80 and 81, superb in my ears, but Dantone showed up, even if he's a bit drier.

My Wallet hurts a lot, but that almost completes a CD sellection Symphonies for the Three core Classical composers: Schubert, Mozart and Haydn. In fact, I'm afraid that I won't need to pull the Adam Fischer box anymore since I'm way much happier with the latest month purchases.


----------



## vincula

Granate said:


> My Wallet hurts a lot, but that almost completes a CD sellection Symphonies for the Three core Classical composers: Schubert, Mozart and Haydn. In fact, I'm afraid that I won't need to pull the Adam Fischer box anymore since I'm way much happier with the latest month purchases.


What a _tour de force_! Great buys, but leave something for Christmas... :lol:

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Guest

I didn't get this because it seemed too expensive. A fools bargain.










Acquired as a lossless download.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Baron Scarpia said:


> I didn't get this because it seemed too expensive. A fools bargain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acquired as a lossless download.


I bought it a few years ago and yes, it was expensive - but worth every penny


----------



## Itullian

Couldn't resist for the low price at jpc.de


----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> Used CDs:
> Messiaen: Des Canyons Aux Etoiles / London Sinfonietta, Esa-Pekka Salonen
> Messiaen: La Transfiguration... Radio Symphonie Orkest Hilversum/ Reinbert de Leeuw
> 
> New CDs:
> Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto/Symphony No.2/Edward Gardner, on Chandos
> Kodaly: Concerto for Orchestra; Dances of Galanta, Peacock Variations/ Buffalo Philharmonic, on Naxos
> Honegger: Honegger: Jeanne d'Arc au bucher / Knabenchor Collegium iuvenum Stuttgart, Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart, Radiosinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR, Helmuth Rilling


Didn't realize you were such a big Messiaen fan.


----------



## Kiki

The new Netopil/CzechPO recording of Martinů's last 5 orchestral works is a necessity for me. Very satisfying.

Also a very satisfying completion of my Chailly/Gewandhaus Mahler cycle with #7. (Except #2, 3 & 4 which I am not interested in buying unless some shop would sell them at a bargain price, which is highly unlikely.)


----------



## Itullian

Used


----------



## JTS

Itullian said:


> Used


They are good. Gardiner comes up very fresh. There are of course other ways of doing them but this choir is superb. I remember hearing them many years ago when and they nearly took our heads off with their attack!


----------



## ClaudeP

I love that box set. It's a long time favorite of mine. I just can't believe they couldn't come up with a better looking front cover, though


----------



## ClaudeP

Just ordered. I heard her interpretation of Brahms' Alto Rhapsody last week and I was hooked.

Claude


----------



## Gothos

Ebay


----------



## Red Terror

Pulled the trigger.


----------



## JTS

50p on a market stall today!


----------



## JTS

Lovely performances. Even better - I paid just £1 for the set!


----------



## Gothos

JTS said:


> View attachment 160148
> 
> 
> Lovely performances. Even better - I paid just £1 for the set!


While I am a fan of Handel in general,I'm no fan of organ music.I don't mind it accompanying a choir,but otherwise not so much.
The like was for the fact that you got a bargain!


----------



## Granate

*F.J. Haydn*
Symphonies No.6 'Le Matin', No.7 'Le Midi', No.8 'Le Soir', No.73 'La Chasse', No.92 'Oxford' & No.96 'Surprise'
Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Jesús López-Cobos, Denon (1991,1998)


















*Debussy:* Jeux
*Mendelssohn:* Symphony No.4 in A Major, Op.89 'Italian'
*Milhaud:* Suite Française
Berliner Philharmoniker, Sergiu Celibidache

*Beethoven*
Symphony No.1 (1954)
Symphony No.5 (1943)
Berliner Philharmoniker, Wilhelm Furtwängler

Great bargains on German Momox again. Ordered the Haydn Tagensinfonien and the Berliner Philharmoniker CDs on New condition for just 21€. The extra is a FLAC download I'm listening to, the other Lausanne JLC Haydn recordings available for under 4€ on some sites.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphonies & Orchestral Works

Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich, Paavo Järvi


----------



## LeoPiano

Mahler: Symphonies nos. 1, 5, 6 & 9 - Lieder

Dame Janet Baker
Hallé Orchestra - New Philharmonia Orchestra
Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir John Barbirolli


----------



## FrankE

Berlioz: Les Troyens LSO, Davis








Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust - PO, Chung








Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin / Hvorostovsky · Focile · Shicoff · Borodina · Arkhipova · Orchestre de Paris · Bychkov







Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer - Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele, Karl Böhm

All used, VG. Ticks some boxes on the R3 BaL recommendations I keep a database on
I'd no recordings of the Berlioz or Tchaikovsky ones and they are the ones voted for by forum members or got a mention here:
The Talk Classical Most Recommended Opera CDs


----------



## 96 Keys

I just downloaded a hi-res file of this. Will listen to it shortly.


----------



## geralmar

120 monophonic CDs.

Caused a rare spat with my wife who claimed she sprained her back lifting it off the front porch after it was delivered. Then I almost threw my back out carrying it to my listening nook. The damned thing is criminally heavy.

NOTE: There is a mastering defect on CD #103 that cuts off the last few seconds of music at the end of the disc. Sony is aware of problem and will provide a free replacement CD on request.


----------



## Rogerx

Enescu & Mussorgsky: Piano Works

Alexander Krichel (piano)

Vinyl edition


----------



## 59540

I have the Fournier recording on CD, but not the Rostropovich. I got it yesterday.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quartets, Vol. 2

Doric String Quartet (string quartet)


----------



## Granate

*Chance with Beethoven Chorals*










































*Locatelli*
Concerti Grossi 2, 4, 7, 8, 9, 11
Freiburger Barokorchester, Gottfried von der Goltz

*Furtwängler:* 
Symphony No.2
RSO Stuttgart, Wilhelm Furtwängler, 1954

*Beethoven:*
Symphony No.1 (RSO Stuttgart, Wilhelm Furtwängler, 1954, Hänssler)
Symphony No.9 (Wiener Philharmoniker, Wilhelm Furtwängler, 1952, Tahra)
Symphony No.9 (Wiener Philharmoniker, Wilhelm Furtwängler, 1953, Archipel)
Symphony No.9 (Philharmonia Orchestra, Wilhelm Furtwängler, 1954, Audite)

I got to explore the internet and in different days I found the way to buy Sealed and New CDs of Furtwängler Beethoven Symphonies. First was the Lucerne Choral on Audite, at 13€, secondly, I found on Germany the Tahra rare copy of the 1952 Choral at 9,40€ which is less boring than I recalled. And to complete the collection, I had to buy the 1953 on the Archipel remaster for 11€, my favourite performance of the three Vienna Chorals.


----------



## Red Terror

Pulled the trigger. CPE is still unjustly neglected and perceived to be inferior to his father, which is completely ridiculous. He was and remains one of the greatest composers ever.


----------



## 59540

Michel Corboz/Lausanne. I love these performances and wanted the CD. Found it on Amazon for $6, free shipping.


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 160704


Arrived yesterday. :angel:


----------



## vincula

A nice found at the local charity shop









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Just bought this set.


----------



## Granate

*Mahler:* Symphony No.1 in D major "Titan"
*Brahms:* Schicksaslied, Op.54
Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam, Bruno Walter, 1947 (Tahra)

I wasn't sure if I had to buy it, but it is way better recorded compared to my New York 1950 performance of the Mahler symphony(apart from being a practically different way of conducting the Titan). New condition for 10,27€


----------



## gnail

In good SACD sound.


----------



## Malx

I pushed the button on this box set after some extensive sampling on Qobuz. I reckon a good number of the individual discs will likely go OOP as many do from the Alpha/ Zig-Zag Territoires / Outhere Music stable.

I was interested in the Guy Liszt two CD set along with the Goerner Debussy recital - this box has both and is cheaper to buy than the Guy set alone.


----------



## 59540

Another Corboz/Lausanne recording that I love, from 1972.


----------



## Helgi

I've been dithering over this one for a while, finally got it.


----------



## Granate

*Baroque and Classical deals*


































All new orders in new condition, except for the Brüggen Mozart CD that I really wanted to own, which should be in very good condition. More and more excited to celebrate listening challenges of Bach orchestral and Sacred works.


----------



## RobertJTh

I've got that Mozart/Davis cd too, pretty good rendition of the C-minor mass, but what's with that filler? The first 3 movements of the Credo mass, with no Sanctus, Benedictus or Agnus Dei? And no mentioning anywhere that it's incomplete? Utterly moronic.


----------



## Granate

^
Are you the Amazon reviewer? I got scared of buying it because I thought the ommision was in the C-minor Mass rather than the Credo. I noticed nothing strange in the C-minor recording on streaming.


----------



## KevinJS

Had a few turn up today.


----------



## KevinJS

A few more


----------



## Rogerx

The Little Mermaid

Czech National Ballet


----------



## Rogerx

JS Bach: The Cello Suites - Vinyl Edition

Pablo Casals (cello)


----------



## SixFootScowl

$2 at the library resale shop.


----------



## ELbowe

Rogerx said:


> The Little Mermaid
> 
> Czech National Ballet


This has been on Mezzo TV this week and while no aficionado of ballet I was captivated by the performance. Everything about it was first class! The "underwater" choreography was especially enthralling! Highly recommended on all levels!


----------



## Rogerx

ELbowe said:


> This has been on Mezzo TV this week and while no aficionado of ballet I was captivated by the performance. Everything about it was first class! The "underwater" choreography was especially enthralling! Highly recommended on all levels!


That is why I bought it .


----------



## Rogerx

Igor Markevitch: the Deutsche Grammophon Legacy

Igor Markevitch

Ding dong, the bell was ringing. :clap:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Malx

SixFootScowl said:


>


Nice .


----------



## Granate

I came looking in JPC for the Profil boxes on sale, but after an unsuccessful search on a Wand Bruckner No.4, I found the sale on the 1996 SHF Bruckner No.6 DVD. I listened to the NDR uploaded Youtube video and I was very interested. It was what I was looking for to study Wand's Late Bruckner better and cover the gap in that symphony and just wait for Profil to reissue their own NDR broadcasts in a bargain box. Then I should own myself a comprehensive selection of Wand's Bruckner 3-9.
I ordered an wishlisted Bruckner 6 by Skrowaczewski which I enjoy much more than Wand, plus Schubert and Tchaikovsky Symphony recordings by Wilhelm Furtwängler and the famous 1989 Wall concert performing Beethoven's PC No.1 and Symphony No.7 by Barenboim and the BPO. I have often heard it was their very favourite performance. Not sure I'll love it.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## FrankinUsa

I just ordered all of the Igor Markevitch;the Phillips,the Warner,and the DG. Finally overdue recognition for a great conductor


----------



## ELbowe

Magda Tagliaferro 
Falla - Granados - Albéniz - Villa-Lobos - Mompou - Debussy - Chopin - Schumann
EMI Classics 2 x CD, Compilation, Remastered, Stereo, Mono
France 1996
Found yesterday for 50 cents at Hospital Thrift shop.


----------



## Rogerx

Bargain price.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## starthrower

I've slowly collected most of Boulez's Mahler and this is the last one I had in mind. I saw a brand new copy on eBay so I took it as a sign.


----------



## Art Rock

Complete organ works by Reger (Kurt Rapf, MPS, 14 CDs)
Complete organ works by Walther (Simone Stella, Brilliant, 12 CDs)

Two JPC bargains I could not resist at 1 euro per CD.


----------



## Rogerx

Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings


----------



## Shea82821

A set of the 6-vol. series of Alfred Hill's string quartets, and in a bit of an odd circumstance at that. I saw someone who lives locally put out some stuff for free, and in the tote-crate they were using for it: there they were. Bit scuffed on the cases, but the discs were just fine. A miracle find if any, his music seems almost as unknown as it gets.

(may not quite count as "purchased" but it's the most recent of the sort I've had in quite some time)


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> I've slowly collected most of Boulez's Mahler and this is the last one I had in mind. I saw a brand new copy on eBay so I took it as a sign.


A fine choice. I own all of Boulez's Mahler individually, but I ended up buying the box set that came out several years ago, too. Yeah, it's difficult for me to resist Mahler box sets. 

The box set in question:


----------



## Art Rock

Shea82821 said:


> A set of the 6-vol. series of Alfred Hill's string quartets, and in a bit of an odd circumstance at that. I saw someone who lives locally put out some stuff for free, and in the tote-crate they were using for it: there they were. Bit scuffed on the cases, but the discs were just fine. A miracle find if any, his music seems almost as unknown as it gets.


I have those (Naxos I presume?). A very pleasant cycle. Good find!


----------



## starthrower

Neo Romanza said:


> A fine choice. I own all of Boulez's Mahler individually, but I ended up buying the box set that came out several years ago, too. Yeah, it's difficult for me to resist Mahler box sets.
> 
> The box set in question:


I don't need anymore Mahler but if I did buy another box I'd probably go for the Kubelik. Since I've already got five cycles I'll probably keep my sites on exceptional individual performances. Right now I'm listening to the small Klemperer box, and the two Bernstein sets.


----------



## Shea82821

Art Rock said:


> I have those (Naxos I presume?). A very pleasant cycle. Good find!


Indeed. Though it isn't to imply an abundance of choice, I've only found a couple recordings of any of them outside the set. One of a quartet they discovered recently, and then an old performance (1946 or 1947 I think?) of another. I mentioned them to a friend, and he added of having knowledge of a recording from the mid-70's. The 9th or 10th quartet I believe he said. But I can't confirm that even exists to begin with, let alone in an obtainable form.

But yeah, they do appear to be very fine and pleasing works. I've yet to listen to the majority of it, but my sampling of them after returning home that night, has proven promising. It'll shock me if I don't like them!


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> I don't need anymore Mahler but if I did buy another box I'd probably go for the Kubelik. Since I've already got five cycles I'll probably keep my sites on exceptional individual performances. Right now I'm listening to the small Klemperer box, and the two Bernstein sets.


Therein lies the difference between us: I always need more Mahler and you're content with what you own.  Kubelik would be a fine choice, although his recordings on Audite are better than his performances on DG, IMHO.


----------



## starthrower

Neo Romanza said:


> Therein lies the difference between us: I always need more Mahler and you're content with what you own.  Kubelik would be a fine choice, although his recordings on Audite are better than his performances on DG, IMHO.


Most normal people would be more than content with five complete cycles of the same symphonies. But I realized this is TC. And I'm sure there are many professionals here with larger amounts of disposable income and bigger houses. I'm just about out of room.


----------



## Michael122

Just picked up an older copy of Brahms' symphonies, cycle by Karajan, for $10.
This was recorded 1983 - 1988 with the Berlin Phil.
It's on DG and my copy appears to be the original release, 1989, bearing no re-mastering {which would help here} indications.
This may well be one of the last efforts released for Karajan before he passed away.
The orchestra doesn't seem as powerful as others have been and while there are better performances of Brahms' symphonies, {Szell, Levine, and Klemperer come to mind}, this cycle should, rightfully, be on most top 5 lists.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss and his Heroines

A Film by Thomas von Steinaecker

featuring Brigitte Fassbaender, Renee Fleming, Dame Gwyneth Jones, Christa Ludwig, Christian Strauss, Rufus Wainwright

Wilhelm Furtwängler

It's present time in Holland and Belgium. 
You have to set you shoe at the chimney, and the following morning you have a surprise, brought to you by St Nicolaas.
I know ridiculous but it's a very old tradition.


----------



## KevinJS

starthrower said:


> Most normal people would be more than content with five complete cycles of the same symphonies. But I realized this is TC. And I'm sure there are many professionals here with larger amounts of disposable income and bigger houses. I'm just about out of room.


Damn. It would suck to be normal. I wonder if people like that really exist. I'd offer storage space for your collection, but I've been full for months. Always seem to be able to find room for the few odds and ends that keep turning up, however, so the fun continues.


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> Most normal people would be more than content with five complete cycles of the same symphonies. But I realized this is TC. And I'm sure there are many professionals here with larger amounts of disposable income and bigger houses. I'm just about out of room.


I completely understand and I was just joking around with you. I have enough Mahler for 20 lifetimes. To be even more honest, my own buying has slowed down considerably and I imagine when Apple releases its' new classical streaming app, I'll be done buying physical releases. On my computer right now, I have over 560 GB of classical music that I've ripped from my physical collection and it's not even 75% of what I actually own. But I'm curious about this Apple classical app as I want to be able to keep up with new releases without actually buying them.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> Richard Strauss and his Heroines
> 
> A Film by Thomas von Steinaecker
> 
> featuring Brigitte Fassbaender, Renee Fleming, Dame Gwyneth Jones, Christa Ludwig, Christian Strauss, Rufus Wainwright
> 
> Wilhelm Furtwängler
> 
> It's present time in Holland and Belgium.
> You have to set you shoe at the chimney, and the following morning you have a surprise, brought to you by St Nicolaas.
> I know ridiculous but it's a very old tradition.


I hope you enjoy this film more than I did. I came away knowing even less about the composer. I've learned more from actually reading about Strauss than this documentary. I just wish someone would do a proper documentary about the composer and dig much deeper into his life both public and private.


----------



## Rogerx

Neo Romanza said:


> I hope you enjoy this film more than I did. I came away knowing even less about the composer. I've learned more from actually reading about Strauss than this documentary. I just wish someone would do a proper documentary about the composer and dig much deeper into his life both public and private.


First thing I thought this morning;

"Don't look a gift horse in the mouth" but as I have a Strauss mania it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> First thing I thought this morning;
> 
> "Don't look a gift horse in the mouth" but as I have a Strauss mania it's the thought that counts.


Strauss is in my 'Top 5' favorite composers and I, too, was curious about this film. Just letting you know my impressions.


----------



## FrankinUsa

I’ve been on a Igor Markevitch tear recently. The stars became aligned and some complete boxes have just come out. Received the Markevitch/Complete about a week ago. That’s a new release. Received the complete Markevitch on DG just today/New Release. DG had released a smaller box a number of years ago. Also bought received the complete Markevitch on EMI(Warner) which has been out. I also got the latest release from the Cleveland Orchestra own label. Prokofiev sym2 and Schnittke Concerto for Piano and Strings.


----------



## Guest

I've developed an interest in old performance tradition, particularly French orchestras going back to the Mono Era. I've added two sets. The complete Charles Munch/Decca, and the complete Desormieres/Decca.


----------



## Guest

Added one more item to my "old french orchestra" collection, the Munch/Warner (EMI and Erato Disque) collection










I'm making something of an effort not to get everything from Amazon. Found this one on Presto, previous order from an eBay seller.


----------



## Rogerx

Does a present count?


----------



## Malx

The Artemis Quartet Beethoven box has just arrived the others are on their way:


----------



## adriesba




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven complete symphonies: Takashi Asahina, New Japan Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## vincula

Found this set at a spot price and and snapped it up.









Looking forward to comparing it to my beloved San Francisco Symphony/H. Blomstedt.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Ariasexta

Michael East (1580-1648). Music for viols and voices
Fieri Consort & Chelys Consort

A little known composer from England, published 7 volumes of miscellanous works. His music is reservative toward William Byrd, but a bit more simpler in the harmonic texture, typical late Renaissance light music for private entertainment of the time. Not everyone is Shakespeare, but without his collegues, Shakespeare will not be immortal.


----------



## Judith

Skint again lol. 

Just pre-ordered 

Brahms 3 Sonatas
Michael Collins
Stephen Hough

Arrives beginning of January. 
Looking forward to listening!


----------



## Rogerx

Yann-Fanch Kemener, Doulce Mémoire (early music ensemble), Sandrine Piau (soprano), Carlo Vistoli, Raffaele Giordani, Salvo Vitale, Coro E Orchestra Ghislieri, Giulio Prandi, Choeur De Chambre De Namur, La Grande Ecurie et la Chambre du Roy (early music ensemble), Le Concert Spirituel (early music ensemble), Ensemble La Fenice (early music ensemble), Le Poème Harmonique (early music ensemble)

Vox Luminis, Denis Raisin Dadre, Jean-Claude Malgoire, Hervé Niquet, Jean Tubéry, Vincent Dumestre, Lionel Meunier


----------



## Granate

*November-December deals (I)*


































Mendelssohn Davis CD second-hand; Muti New Year's Concert 1993, Haydn 70,73,75 with Thomas Fey and Knappertsbusch Schubert Great C major in new condition.


----------



## Granate

*November-December deals (II)*


































Wand Bruckner No.4 in Berlin in used condition, the Wand Schumann CD, plus the Mozart Symphonies and Piano Concertos in new condition.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Merl

Malx said:


> The Artemis Quartet Beethoven box has just arrived the others are on their way:


All hugely recommended. You have great taste, Mr Malx. ;-)


----------



## Rogerx

Heard it on the radio .


----------



## Guest

Making an addition to my relatively small collection of Koechlin recordings. This CD including a ballade for piano and orchestra and the Seven Stars symphony, performed by the Orchestra Philharmonique de Monte Carlo. The latter employs Ondes Martenot, but in only one movement, I believe (and hope).










The recording is out of print, so I had to find it second hand.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Waehnen

I just bought the scores of Sibelius Symphonies 2, 3, 4, 6, and 7!

Might sound silly but I love to read scores and play the music in my head, kind of like a conductor. (One of the benefits of having studied music since childhood.)

Pohjolas´s Daughter and Rite of Spring have been my favourite good night sleep reading scores so far.

Now I can relax with the 7th Symphony Adagio. What a thought!


----------



## Rogerx

Early Christmas present


----------



## Granate

*Profil great boxes*


























*Bruckner:* Symphonies 3-5, 7-9
*Brahms:* Four Symphonies
*Mozart:* Serenade No.9 "Posthorn" & Symphony No.40
*Tchaikovsky:* Piano Concerto No.1
*Schumann:* Piano Concerto in A minor, Op.54
*Mussorgsky:* Pictures of an Exhibition
*Haydn:* Oboe Concerto in C major, Hob VIIG:C1
Sinfonieorchester des Norddeutschen Rundfunks
Günter Wand - Profil-Hänssler Editions 1 & 2

*Franck:* Symphony in D minor
*Respighi:* Pini di Roma
Wiener Symphoniker
Yuri Ahronovich - Live in 1985 - Profil-Hänssler

These orders costed their fortune (and shelf space). I still don't know when will they ship the Orange box but they will charge me as soon as it's set for delivery. I'll get the Lily one tomorrow. The Ahronovich CD is one of the last chances to get the Stereo version that has moved me the most.


----------



## FrankinUsa

I find ordering physical product(CD,some got hooked back into LP) has been increasingly different,challenging and almost impossible. In the past one would depend upon “record” stores to provide the classical consumer with the newest major releases. All you had to do was to walk in a store(a real bricks and mortar store). Now you have to search the internet for releases and it’s just all over the place. Streaming has helped a little in the sense that you can sample some of the newest releases as well as the classic recordings of yore. But streaming is somewhat unreliable. Some things appear and disappear. Even if you “buy” something you are not really sure if it yours as compared to buying a CD and holding the product in your hands. Streaming has its upsides and downsides.


----------



## Rogerx

Granate said:


> *Bruckner:* Symphonies 3-5, 7-9
> *Brahms:* Four Symphonies
> *Mozart:* Serenade No.9 "Posthorn" & Symphony No.40
> *Tchaikovsky:* Piano Concerto No.1
> *Schumann:* Piano Concerto in A minor, Op.54
> *Mussorgsky:* Pictures of an Exhibition
> *Haydn:* Oboe Concerto in C major, Hob VIIG:C1
> Sinfonieorchester des Norddeutschen Rundfunks
> Günter Wand - Profil-Hänssler Editions 1 & 2
> 
> *Franck:* Symphony in D minor
> *Respighi:* Pini di Roma
> Wiener Symphoniker
> Yuri Ahronovich - Live in 1985 - Profil-Hänssler
> 
> These orders costed their fortune (and shelf space). I still don't know when will they ship the Orange box but they will charge me as soon as it's set for delivery. I'll get the Lily one tomorrow. The Ahronovich CD is one of the last chances to get the Stereo version that has moved me the most.


Do you look at JPC, sometimes they have massive price cuts on Profil.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## FrankinUsa

Thank you to Rogerx. Posted a video of Benjamin Appl. Went and bought 3 CD’s.


----------



## FrankinUsa

Hard to believe but I just got a recording/CD that I thought was unavailable. Ozawa/BSO/A Midsummer Night’s Dream/DG/sung in English. Just got it and just listening. Loving it.


----------



## Rogerx

FrankinUsa said:


> Thank you to Rogerx. Posted a video of Benjamin Appl. Went and bought 3 CD's.


Always my pleasure happy listening .


----------



## Granate

Rogerx said:


> Do you look at JPC, sometimes they have massive price cuts on Profil.


Yes! But the Amazon were cheaper. Also, not too interested in the current Profil sales there.


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner:* Symphony No.5 - Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin - Günter Wand
*Bruckner:* Symphonies No.7 & No.8 - Berliner Philharmoniker - Carlo Maria Giulini

Cancelled the Orange Wand box. In the same period, I ordered more Bruckner from Berlin in new-condition at 15€ per CD delivery included. Someone reminded me of Giulini's strong Vienna performances but I liked the Berlin better. And found them very reasonably-priced.


----------



## indicator7

John Dowland: Complete Lute Music (Nigel North)


----------



## mikeh375

indicator7...I got that a few years back, it's great. Here's the thing that might annoy you though, I got it in a charity shop (all 4 CD's) for £1....sorry....


----------



## Rogerx

indicator7 said:


> John Dowland: Complete Lute Music (Nigel North)


Nice first post welcome to the site .


----------



## Malx

On Saturday I was fortunate enough to win an auction on ebay for the Mackerras/Scottish Chamber Orchestra Beethoven cycle - 5 cds described as 'like new'. Understandably I have yet to take delivery to check condition but I'm looking forward to see if my investment of '£0.80 inclusive of P&P' has proved worthwhile!
I have not made an error in my typing of the price - I couldn't believe my luck.


----------



## Guest

Another recording of Lalo's music, this collection seemed ideal since it has orchestral works I am interested in and avoids the war horses that I already have (Symphony Espagnol, Cello Concerto) and concertante works for Violin, which don't particularly interest me.










And a lossless download from Presto, Ruth Crawford Seeger (a collection which avoids vocal works).


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> On Saturday I was fortunate enough to win an auction on ebay for the Mackerras/Scottish Chamber Orchestra Beethoven cycle - 5 cds described as 'like new'. Understandably I have yet to take delivery to check condition but I'm looking forward to see if my investment of '£0.80 inclusive of P&P' has proved worthwhile!
> I have not made an error in my typing of the price - I couldn't believe my luck.


Fantastic! Well done!

I've been on the lookout for a reasonably priced set, but nothing's come up yet - I never think to look on eBay.

A little while ago Sixfootscowl nudged me in that direction to keep an eye ot for a Sawallisch Ring and I won the bid at £10.

Good job I didn't get into a bidding war with you on the Mackerras set - given the price willing to pay, you and I display in general, the price could have ended up at £2.50!!!


----------



## vincula

A pity Brexit has spoiled all my purchases coming from the UK, which was my preferred market when buying music. Import duties are ridiculous and make any purchase unviable. You still got the best prices and great music retailers there!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## HenryPenfold

vincula said:


> A pity Brexit has spoiled all my purchases coming from the UK, which was my preferred market when buying music. Import duties are ridiculous and make any purchase unviable. You still got the best prices and great music retailers there!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


Yes, it's spoilt one or two of my possible purchases in the last two years - but a small price to pay for political and economic freedom


----------



## Rogerx

vincula said:


> A pity Brexit has spoiled all my purchases coming from the UK, which was my preferred market when buying music. Import duties are ridiculous and make any purchase unviable. You still got the best prices and great music retailers there!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


See the Presto websites, seems there is something changed.


----------



## FrankinUsa

HenryPenfold said:


> Yes, it's spoilt one or two of my possible purchases in the last two years - but a small price to pay for political and economic freedom


Umm. What was the name of this thread??


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák's Prophecy: Film 3
The Souls of Black Folk' and the Vexed Fate of Black Classical Music



Dvořák's Prophecy: Film 5
Beyond Psycho - The Musical Genius of Bernard Hermann

Finally the last two from a interesting series.


----------



## Rogerx

THE UNKNOWN RICHARD STRAUSS



And this one


----------



## Guest

Rounding out my small collection of recordings of Lalo orchestral works works.



















There is a string quartet, and I have some notion of getting a recording of that piece at some point.


----------



## Rogerx

Otto Klemperer conducts the Concertgebouw Orchestra - Legendary Amsterdam Concerts 1947-1961

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV202 'Weichet Nur, betrübte Schatten' (Wedding Cantata)
Bach, J S: Orchestral Suite No. 2 in B minor, BWV1067
Bartók: Viola Concerto, BB 128, Sz. 120
Beethoven: Ah! Perfido, Op. 65
Beethoven: Leonore Overture No. 3, Op. 72b
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D major, Op. 123
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37
Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 'Eroica'
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 60
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 'Pastoral'
Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'
Beethoven: The Creatures of Prometheus, Op. 43: excerpts
Brahms: Variations on a theme by Haydn for orchestra, Op. 56a 'St Anthony Variations'
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in Eb Major 'Romantic'
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 in A major
Falla: Noches en los jardines de España
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice: Chaconne
Henkemans: Flute Concerto
Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
Janáček: Sinfonietta
Klemperer: Symphony No. 1
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'
Mahler: Symphony No. 4
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture, Op. 26
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 64
Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505
Mozart: Don Giovanni, K527: Overture
Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K165
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music in C minor, K477
Mozart: Oboe Concerto In C major, K314
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 22 in E flat major, K482
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 in G major, K525 'Eine kleine Nachtmusik'
Mozart: Symphony No. 25 in G minor, K183
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 in A major, K201
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 in C major, K551 'Jupiter'
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A major, K219 'Turkish'
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht, Op. 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 4 in C minor, D417 'Tragic'
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Op. 28
Stravinsky: Symphony in 3 movements
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Overture

Belated Christmas present .


----------



## John Zito

Downloaded this morning:


----------



## KevinJS

No pics, because the post would be huge. The latest haul:

CD:

A Baroque Tribute To RUSH

Wiener Sängerknaben - Mozart: Requiem/Ave Verum - Bruckner: Motetten (features Max Emanuel Cenčić, soprano)
Claudio Abbado - Mahler: Symphony #4 - Berg: 7 Early Songs
Franz Xaver Schnizer - Missa C-dur - Tölzer Knabenchor
Wiener Sängerknaben - Sacred Choral Music 7 CD box (Händel: Messias - Bach: Kantata BWV21 - Haydn: The Creation - Mozart: Coronation Mass/Requiem - Bruckner: Motets - WSK - Christmas Songs)
Haydn - Die Schöpfung (The Creation) - Wiener Sängerknaben - Chorus Viennensis - Symphonieorchester der Wiener Volksoper - Peter Marschik
Gluck - Orfeo Ed Euridice - Nancy Argenta - Michael Chance - Stefan Bechenbauer (soloist of the Tölzer Knabenchor)

Vinyl:

Händel - Dettinger Te Deum - Trierer Sängerknaben/Städtischesorchester Trier
Haydn - Missa G-Dur - Solisten und Kammerchor der Augsburger Domsingknaben
Mozart - Missa C-moll K. 139 - Knabenchor Hannover - Soprano: Sebastien Hennig - Conductor: Heinz Hennig
Pergolesi: Missa Romana - Escolania Montserrat/Tölzer Knabenchor


----------



## elgar's ghost

One of my final Paul Hindemith gaps (hopefully) plugged at long, long last thanks to a dramatic and quite unexpected drop in price for a used copy...as I'd been waiting to pounce for well over a decade it was now or possibly never. That said, I've only placed the order today so until it actually gets pushed through the letterbox it's not a done deal quite yet!


----------



## Azol

It's such a nice day!!!


----------



## vincula

I stumbled upon this album in my local record shop and snapped it up. Absolutely mint copy.









I'm partial to H. Kegel's conducting. I do believe he's underrated, probably because he didn't get as much exposure to Western audiences and labels. Unfortunately he committed suicide not long after the wall had fallen, so we'll never know how his career might have developed afterwards.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Can't wait .


----------



## Ariasexta

Banifazio Graziani(1604-1664)

Cantatas Op.25 
Consortium Carissimi, direction: Garrick Comeaux

This is a collection of moral and sacred cantatas in italian language, probably can be considered as "cantate spirituali" too, they are certainly a successor to those of the "madrigali spirituali" genre. Bonifazio Graziani was one of the most important composers of the roman school of the early 17th century, also a contemporary to Giacomo Carissimi(1605-1674). Stylistically, Graziani is a bit more conservative than Carissimi in terms of these works, lacking much declamatory passages, but quite qualitatively dense. The solid quality of the roman school can be heard here, very very uniquely interesting collection of early cantatas so far, but a little more in the fashionable background of Carissimi`s later works.


----------



## Waehnen

Waehnen said:


> I just bought the scores of Sibelius Symphonies 2, 3, 4, 6, and 7!
> 
> Might sound silly but I love to read scores and play the music in my head, kind of like a conductor. (One of the benefits of having studied music since childhood.)
> 
> Pohjolas´s Daughter and Rite of Spring have been my favourite good night sleep reading scores so far.
> 
> Now I can relax with the 7th Symphony Adagio. What a thought!


Have been enjoying one of the scores above every night since they arrived. There has been a lot to learn from each score, but admittedly for some reason I had no idea what the score of the 4th Symphony would look like. It is very chamber music like -- except for the finale which is even more complex once you see the score.

Even in the 7th Symphony -- which I thought I knew thoroughly in all it´s seeming transparency -- there is plenty of stuff I have "heard incorrectly" for 25 years. Quite unbelievably mind opening to see all these things that happen beneath the surface.

Back to the topic: just letting you guys know that I ordered the scores of Mahler Symphonies 5 and 6 last night! It will be absolutely thrilling to go through the scores.


----------



## Merl

Had the Beethoven Vermeer middle quartets digitally for many years but I always wanted the original Teldec early, middle and late quartet discs so I decided to try and pick them up secondhand. Happily I picked up....

Early Quartets £3
Middle Quartets £4.50
Late Quartets £5.50

Pretty pleased to finally get the whole set for £13 considering the rereleased cycle is currently showing up at £100 on Amazon UK.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rogerx

Ruth Slenczynska - Complete American Decca Recordings


----------



## Judith

Just pre-ordered box set
Haydns Symphonies 
Marriner/asmf

Looking forward to its arrival next month.


----------



## Rogerx

Judith said:


> Just pre-ordered box set
> Haydns Symphonies
> Marriner/asmf
> 
> Looking forward to its arrival next month.


They are so great, you going to enjoy them.
I ordered


----------



## vincula

Rogerx said:


> Ruth Slenczynska - Complete American Decca Recordings


Great purchase, Rogerx. I have it on my wish list, but haven't pressed the button yet. Please do write a little review of it once you start digging into the box. I beg ya' 

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## jambo

Found this cheap on Amazon (about $68 USD, but has since doubled after I bought the cheap copy)


----------



## Rogerx

Arriving today.


----------



## 89Koechel

Yes, indeed, RogerX ... Mr. KRAUSS ... from the days when Mr. Kleiber, Mr. Furtwangler and others made some excellent recordings. One of my favorites, of Krauss ... is a little-known performance/dub of Puccini - Il Tabarro - with the late Peter Anders, the exceptional German baritone - Mathieu Ahlersmeyer, from the 1930s, in Germany. Well, again, hope you enjoy that Krauss reissue set ... and thanks, also, for the Ruth Slenczysnka reissue,


----------



## Rogerx

89Koechel said:


> Yes, indeed, RogerX ... Mr. KRAUSS ... from the days when Mr. Kleiber, Mr. Furtwangler and others made some excellent recordings. One of my favorites, of Krauss ... is a little-known performance/dub of Puccini - Il Tabarro - with the late Peter Anders, the exceptional German baritone - Mathieu Ahlersmeyer, from the 1930s, in Germany. Well, again, hope you enjoy that Krauss reissue set ... and thanks, also, for the Ruth Slenczysnka reissue,


There are two also interesting releases. I am doubting about.
https://www.eloquenceclassics.com/forthcoming-releases/

The The Orchestral Edition is high on my radar.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My recent additions between the end of December and now shown below. Some of these - the Eric Coates recordings especially I have commented on in the Current Listening thread.

The Markevitch set has been on my radar for some time and I really happy to have finally picked up a copy. The Malcolm Sargent Icon set likewise has long been on my list and I finally took the opportunity to pick this one up to. I have only grazed the surface of these two sets but they sound fantastic so far and the Eric Coates albums are superb and wholly recommendable.






























​


----------



## Rogerx

Seven Days Walking (Limited Edition) De luxe box with 7 albums
Artiest(en): Ludovico Einaudi


----------



## ELbowe

Monday the Mrs brought these home from Hospital Thrift Store where she volunteers; .25cents each. I must say I'm looking forward to hearing Mr. Ts'ong I have not heard of him previously.

Chopin, Ivo Pogorelich - Préludes
Label:	Deutsche Grammophon 1990

Chopin, Fou Ts'ong - Mazurkas
Label:	Sony Classical 2 CD, Album, Reissue, Remastered, 1993

Beethoven - Nikolaus Harnoncourt, The Chamber Orchestra Of Europe - Symphony No. 2. / Symphony No. 5 on Teldec CD 1992

Danzi/Spohr/Sawallisch/Residenz-Quintett München - Kammermusik Für Bläser
Claves Label CD Switzerland 1987


----------



## fluteman

This one is on its way to me, thanks to the recommendation of member heck148.


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Liza Lim - How forests think
Aaron Cassidy - The wreck of former boundaries
Elision ensemble


----------



## marlow

As it was part of a 3 for £1 deal in a thrift shop then how can one lose?


----------



## 59540

I've listened to Casals' playing, of course, but never had the complete set:


----------



## fluteman

Three more wind band spectaculars featuring the late maestro Frederick Fennell. Thanks again to TC members and fellow wind players (both bassoonists, but I suppose that counts) arpeggio and Heck148. Those of you who aren't wind players, imagine yourself sitting in the middle of this maelstrom without ear plugs.:lol:


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> Can't wait .





Rogerx said:


>


Are you trying to rub it in our faces?  On a more serious note, I don't go for these performer-centric mega box sets, but enjoy nevertheless.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Liza Lim - Extinction Events and Dawn Chorus
Klangforum Wien


----------



## Selby

For the first time in a super long time, I bought new music! 5 artists that I am a fan of, seen two of them perform, all have new releases within the past year. I spent a few hours yesterday downloading and organizing it all into my digital library.

It just really lifted my spirits coming into my Monday morning workday. I imagine will lift me through the rest of the week.

1. Stephen Hough is my single favorite pianist and Chopin's nocturnes my single-favorite piano cycle. I was lucky enough to hear him perform the E-flat major, op9/2 as an encore a couple years ago. There was a time that I had a number in the 'teens' of complete nocturne cycles. I purged most of them, and certainly don't need another, but for Sir Hough I had to. This will join the Maria João Pires and Nelson Friere as my 'go-tos.'

2. To my ears, Hamelin's recordings of the Classical-era repertoire are superlative. His Mozart and Haydn surveys were the first time I felt genuine enthusiasm for those keyboard works. This double-disc addition of CPE Bach is no exception. All pieces I'm hearing for the first time and I'm already in love.

3. Cathy Krier is a young pianist I've been following with enthusiasm. Her recordings of Rameau/Ligeti, Janeček, and '20th Century' have each been fantastic. She is a natural fit for these Ligeti études and will take their place next recordings by Aimard and Ullén. After the first listen I'm impressed and really happy with the quality of the recording.

4. Angela Hewitt's first recording of D Scarlatti sonatas was a delight, and, you guessed it, the second is also a delight. Officially my favorite interpreter, surpassing Horowitz and Pogorelich.

5. Sorabji: 100 Transcendental études has been completed!! The album by Fredrik Ullén - a Swedish neuroscientist that specializes in research on the impact of music on the brain - is the final installment of the series, which I've been following since 2006 (!!!). I have not yet listened to the final massive hour-long Number 100, but am excited to do so.


----------



## Malx

Recently arrived - described by a fellow TCer as a 'steal' so much of a steal that he joined in the 'robbery'.

*Beethoven, Complete String Quartets - Ebene Quartet.*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: The Complete String Quartets

Modigliani Quartet (string quartet)


----------



## Selby

ELbowe said:


> Monday the Mrs brought these home from Hospital Thrift Store where she volunteers; .25cents each. I must say I'm looking forward to hearing Mr. Ts'ong I have not heard of him previously.
> 
> Chopin, Ivo Pogorelich - Préludes
> Label:	Deutsche Grammophon 1990
> 
> Chopin, Fou Ts'ong - Mazurkas
> Label:	Sony Classical 2 CD, Album, Reissue, Remastered, 1993
> 
> Beethoven - Nikolaus Harnoncourt, The Chamber Orchestra Of Europe - Symphony No. 2. / Symphony No. 5 on Teldec CD 1992
> 
> Danzi/Spohr/Sawallisch/Residenz-Quintett München - Kammermusik Für Bläser
> Claves Label CD Switzerland 1987
> View attachment 163814


Fou Ts'ong is great. I've not heard these Mazurkas but his interpretations of the Nocturnes are solid.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Clara Iannotta - A Failed Entertainment


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Neo Romanza

Malx said:


> Recently arrived - described by a fellow TCer as a 'steal' so much of a steal that he joined in the 'robbery'.
> 
> *Beethoven, Complete String Quartets - Ebene Quartet.*


An absolute joy of a set. I don't listen to Beethoven much, but when I do, it's usually those late SQs and the Quatuor Ébène play these works fabulously. Deeply moving performances.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Malx

Just ordered this set for less than £2 per disc, new including delivery - happy bunny!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


>


A thoroughly enjoyable set (I haven't finished it yet, but slowly making progress). Be aware of the infamous glitch on Disc 11 (the _Piano Quintet_ is affected only).


----------



## Itullian




----------



## pianozach

Someone passed away, and someone related to them decided to give away many of their belongings, which included a box full of CDs. There's American Songbook, a large collection of Classical/Pop Classical, notably Opera and Opera singers and guitar (Classical, Flamenco, etc.). There's also some Wedding Playlist CD-Rs.

Among the Classical:

8-CD set: Jordi Savall & Hespèrion XX - España Antigua
3-CD set: "Opera's Golden Moments"
2-CD set: Victoria de los Angeles/Jussi Björling/Sir Thomas Beecham - Puccini/La Bohème [EMI Classics]
Naciso Yepes/Los Romeros/Sir Neville Mariner - Rodrigo/Concierto de Aranjuez/Fantasia para un gentilhombre/ Concierto Andaluz

Opera Singers:

Andrea Bocelli - Viaggio Italiano
Placido Domingo - Bajo El Cielo Español (Under the Spanish Sky)
Luciano Pavarotti - Ti Amo: Puccini's Greatest Love Songs
Maria Callas - Callas Forever soundtrack
Il Divo - The Promise

Vocalists

Frank Sinatra - My Way The Best of Frank Sinatra (2-CD set)
Frank Sinatra - 16 Most Requested Songs
Tony Bennett - 16 Most Requested Songs
The Temptations - Icon
Celine Dion - Let's Talk About Love
Julio Iglesias - Hey! (1980)
Julio Iglesias - L Carretera (1995)
Julio Iglesias - My Life: The Greatest Hits (1998) (English/Spanish)
Julio Iglesias - My Life: The Greatest Hits (1998) (Spanish)

Others:

A CD-R titled The Sultan of Bagdad
A CD-R titled Antonio Molina
Some other CD-Rs evidently burned to use at some wedding reception

. . . and a Bose Wave Music System promotional demonstration disc.

Muddy Waters - Blues Legend
The Best of Broadway: The American Musical [random B'way songs from 1920-2003; original artists]
Javid - Gypsy Flame New Flamenco
The San Dieguito Jazz Ensemble and Friends - Jazz Abstractions
The Let GO - Hello. I'm Fine.

Guitar:

4-CD set: Esteban - By Request


----------



## Malx

Arrived today.


----------



## SixFootScowl

*EUR 9.99 from JPC* (for me, $13.24 USD shipped).


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## SONNET CLV

Responding to an ArkivMusic ad which featured works by Ukranian composers, purchase of which will add a contribution to Ukranian relief funds, I purchased the following two discs, the composer and music of which I was unfamiliar but intrigued about hearing:


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Itullian

Historic performance. Perfect cast.
Got it for 20 bucks at jpc


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Shostakovich String quartets and his contemporaries:


----------



## LeoPiano

Rachmaninov plays his 4 Piano Concertos and Paganini Rhapsody on Pristine Classical (they have a 20% sale until this Friday on all recordings with Stokowski to celebrate his 140th birthday). Listening to the download right now as I wait for the CDs to ship


----------



## Waehnen

I just ordered a Mahler biography by Fischer! It will be interesting to read it on summer holiday and listen to some symphonies by an unnamed composer. Now that I know the symphonies, have found suitable recordings of each and there is "no struggle" inside my head while listening... It is going to be nice.


----------



## Monsalvat

Waehnen said:


> I just ordered a Mahler biography by Fischer! It will be interesting to read it on summer holiday and listen to some symphonies by an unnamed composer. Now that I know the symphonies, have found suitable recordings of each and there is "no struggle" inside my head while listening... It is going to be nice.


I'm reading this one currently. It's pretty good. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Art Rock

On its way (took advantage of the monthly 'no shipping cost' promotion):


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Rummaging through heaps of 2nd hand CDs, I bagged an assortment of pieces by Arthur Bliss. Maybe not a top-rank composer for the ages, but never dull and often quite captivating.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Chibi Ubu

BMW C400GT








Whee!


----------



## Rogerx

Dutch Masters

Arthur Jussen (piano), Lucas Jussen (piano)

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Karina Canellakis


Andriessen, Louis (b.1939)
Henkemans, Hans (1913-95)
Loevendie, Theo (b.1930)
Pijper, Willem (1894-1947)
Roukens, Joey (b.1982)
Smit, Leo (1921-99)

Groups & Artists

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## agoukass

https://m.media-amazon.com/images/I/81gmxyRXmaL._SL1500_.jpg

Instead of purchasing the separate Rodzinski, Mitropoulos, and Walter boxed sets that have been coming out recently, I decided to go with this because it contains many of the performances that I wanted from those (Shostakovich's Tenth with Mitropoulos, Walter's Mahler 5, Rodzinski's Rachmaninoff Second, Prokofiev Fifth, and Walkure Act III).


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Messiaen: Vingt Regards sur l'Enfant-Jésus

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## Helgi

Europadisc has a sale on Dacapo, so I snagged a few:









Ockeghem/Sörensen Requiems, Paul Hillier and Ars Nova Cph.









Holmboe Chamber Symphonies, Lapland Chamber Orchestra/Storgårds
















Norgård symphonies, VPO/Oramo and Oslo PO/Storgårds

But maybe I should quit buying CDs and save my money for a nice scooter?!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

The complete chamber music of Taneyev.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## SONNET CLV

I just ordered this box set:


















I've long admired this conductor and am fortunate, I suspect, to have the complete 43 volume Supraphon "Gold Edition" CD collection featuring Ančerl with the Czech Philharmonic. Some stunning recordings in that collection. So I couldn't pass up _this_ set.

If you are one of those who _thinks _he recalls my saying I was going to cut down on purchasing CD collections due to my already overwhelming number of discs which are taking up precious space and literally pushing me out of my listening room, well, you're likely mistaken. That was probably somebody else. At least this week.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Tchaikovsky's _Pathétique_ Symphony, in this recently-released recording by Mitropoulous and the NY Philharmonic:









A truly electrifying performance from the 1950s, nicely captured in very good early stereo. I'll be giving Bernstein's 1986 recording a spin later; the contrast between mentor and protégé should be fascinating!


----------



## pianozach

Picked up a 2-CD set of *Dvorak* at a garage sale this morning.

Part of a Time-Life Music "Great Composers" series from 1990

Disc 1
Carnival Overture - London Symphony Orchestra, Istvan Kertesz 1966
Symphony No. 9 - Clevland Orchestra, Christoph von Dohnanyi 1986
Scherzo capriccioso, London Symphony Orchestra, Istvan Kertesz Op. 66 1963

Disc 2
Cello Concerto in B Minor, Op. 104 - Heinrich Schiff, Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam, Sir Colin Davis 1981
Serenade for Strings in E, Op. 22 - English Chamber Orchestra, Raymond Leppard 1976

They were actually separate releases (Disc 1 is labeled 'A', 2 labeled 'B'), each with their own jewel case, but oddly enough, the first is on London, while the second is on Philips.

I'll listen later today.


----------



## Bourdon

*A must have,ordered today....









*


----------



## Art Rock

A successful bicycle ride to the local thrift store this afternoon:










Two CD's with organ improvisations for 1 euro each.










Did I need yet another Mahler box? Honestly, no. Could I resist for 5 euro? Honestly, no.
I did check the box before buying, and indeed, one of the CD's is missing (the 5th symphony). As luck would have it, that's the only Inbal Mahler CD I actually already have on CD. 










And then this beauty for 3 euro, organ and harpsichord works by Georg Boehm, played by Stef Tuinstra. 3 CD's embedded in a book of 223 pages, full of information about the works and the instruments.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Complete Tone Poems

SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, François-Xavier Roth


20 euro for 5 discs


----------



## Great Uncle Frederick

Mahler Das Lied von der Erde - Janet Baker/Waldemar Kmentt/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Kubelik
Mahler 1st Symohony Solti/LSO.
50p each.


----------



## Malx

Great Uncle Frederick said:


> Mahler Das Lied von der Erde - Janet Baker/Waldemar Kmentt/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Kubelik
> Mahler 1st Symohony Solti/LSO.
> 50p each.


Nice


----------



## 59540

Speaking of DLVDE...this is probably my favorite recording of that work. I had it on LP (before I sold all my LPs years ago) and came across this pretty cheap CD version.


----------



## Red Terror

Anyone else own a copy of this monolith? Got my own copy recently so I guess there won't be any need to purchase additional Bach recordings for the rest of my life ... Right? Right.


----------



## jambo

Red Terror said:


> Anyone else own a copy of this monolith? Got my own copy recently so I guess there won't be any need to purchase additional Bach recordings for the rest of my life ... Right? Right.


I've heard nothing but great things about the hänssler set, so enjoy it!

I don't have that one, but I did get the Teldec/Warner set a couple of years ago.










I've finally started working through the Cantatas recently, 3 discs down with only 68 to go!

The only substantial Bach I bought after that was the Jean-François Paillard Complete Erato set, which has about 15 CDs worth of Bach.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Red Terror said:


> Anyone else own a copy of this monolith? Got my own copy recently so I guess there won't be any need to purchase additional Bach recordings for the rest of my life ... Right? Right.


I got after I found it on Amazon for 142$.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Marin Alsop, *Dvořák*, Symphony 7 & 8.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Red Terror

jambo said:


> I've heard nothing but great things about the hänssler set, so enjoy it!
> 
> I don't have that one, but I did get the Teldec/Warner set a couple of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've finally started working through the Cantatas recently, 3 discs down with only 68 to go!
> 
> The only substantial Bach I bought after that was the Jean-François Paillard Complete Erato set, which has about 15 CDs worth of Bach.


Nice purchase! The Warner/Teldec set also received great reviews ... and the packaging design is nicer.


----------



## jambo

Red Terror said:


> Nice purchase!


I went a bit box set crazy after I started listening to a lot more classical music in late 2020. I was constantly getting discounted box sets from Amazon and JPC. I've only gotten 2 or 3 in 2022 and I'm trying to hold out for specific ones (e.g. Ormandy stereo box) from now on, and work through listening to the ones I have already.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Itullian said:


>


I ordered this today.


----------



## geralmar

Greatest interest was the Fricsay Beethoven Symphonies #5 and #7 CD. (Amazon U.S., $24).


----------



## SixFootScowl

In spite of the cover, which I don't appreciate and has nothing to do with the music, I bought this because it sounds like a great modern recording of these concertos.
Samples: Rachmaninov: The Piano Concertos & Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini


----------



## Kiki

Got Ashkenazy's Stockholm Sibelius 6 & 7 disc when it came out some 15 years ago, but for some unfathomable reasons I did not get the rest, and had been regretting that for a long time since Exton discs often went obsolete in no time! Now, thanks to the 21st century's unfathomable world politics (yes, I am being sarcastic), Japanese yen is cheap right now, and the rest of Ashkenazy's cycle suddenly popped up in Amazon Japan with a stock count = 1 for each disc, I bit the bullet! I had to. I am looking forward to listening to them in the coming weeks!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

*Dvořák*, Symphony 9 'From the new world'

Marin Alsop, Baltimore Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

I don't normally post my purchases on this forum, but these were two special finds:


----------



## geralmar

67 CDs +1 DVD.

I had little Bohm in my collection and at the time this was a reasonably priced purchase. (My first brush with Bohm was in college and the fondly remembered purchase of the DG L.P. Beethoven Symphony #7 with the Berlin Philharmonic). Pleased to have the collection; but probably only a lukewarm recommendation. Some critics consider Bohm rather a routinier.


----------



## Rogerx

geralmar said:


> 67 CDs +1 DVD.
> 
> I had little Bohm in my collection and at the time this was a reasonably priced purchase. (My first brush with Bohm was in college and the fondly remembered purchase of the DG Beethoven Symphony #7 with the Berlin Philharmonic). Pleased to have the collection; but probably only a lukewarm recommendation. Some critics consider Bohm something of a routinier.



I have that box, never regretted it, however there's another one:










Karl Böhm: Complete Decca & Philips Recordings - CD | Opus3a


Plaklar, müzik CD'leri, müzik DVD ve BluRay'leri Türkiye'nin en büyük bağımsız müzik mağazası Opus3a'da.




www.opus3a.com





About 130 euro


----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Rogerx

Cult Opera of the 1970s (When Opera went Technicolor)
With works by: Gian-Carlo Menotti (1911-2007), Carl Maria von Weber (1786-1826), Jacques Offenbach (1819-1880), Albert Lortzing (1801-1851), Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791), Richard Wagner (1813-1883), Alban Berg (1885-1935), Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827), Krzysztof Penderecki (1933-2020) 
Contributors: Tom Krause, Arlene Saunders, Heinz Blankenburg, Hans Sotin, Nicolai Gedda, Anja Silja, Berhard Minetti, Peter Haage, Lucia Popp, Liselotte Pulver, Edith Mathis, Franz Grundheber und weitere


11 DVD'S for 23 euros, free shipping .


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn String quartets:

I had this in mp3, which I had gotten from CD universe.


----------



## geralmar

Symphony cycle, Libor Pesek, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic.

Funny thing is I don't remember ordering the box.


----------



## LeoPiano

Schubert: Winterreise
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Jorg Demus


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

1. Need to expand my horizons. Arrived today.









2. The best recording of the great 4th symphony, according to some. Arriving tomorrow


----------



## Rogerx

A belated gift.


----------



## Neo Romanza

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> 1. Need to expand my horizons. Arrived today.
> View attachment 169943
> 
> 
> 2. The best recording of the great 4th symphony, according to some. Arriving tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 169944


Excellent purchases! For me, the Varèse Chailly set is an essential acquisition. I wouldn't say Mravinsky is my favorite Tchaikovsky conductor, but this is an exciting and well-played set overall. Certainly rough-and-ready, which suits the music.


----------



## starthrower

SixFootScowl said:


> In spite of the cover, which I don't appreciate and has nothing to do with the music, I bought this because it sounds like a great modern recording of these concertos.
> Samples: Rachmaninov: The Piano Concertos & Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini


Looks classy to me. How many hundreds of goofy classical album covers have anything to do with the music?


----------



## starthrower

Michael Tippett symphonies/ Bournemouth Symphony: Richard Hickox


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought the Warner/Tower Records hybrid SACD set of Klemperer's Mahler:










I have an older French issued EMI set of this partial cycle and adore it, but figured this would be a nice upgrade.


----------



## geralmar

6 CDs

Only downside of the set is the splitting of movements of Symphonies 4&5 across two CDs. (Four CDs required to listen to two symphonies). Really inexcusable. It's not why we buy CDs. Should have just added a seventh CD.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

More string quartets:









This box does have a mistake on the back. It lists Janacek string quartet no 2 "Intimate letters" as string quartet 3.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I’ve made quite a few purchases recently over the last two months, picking up a few things I have had on my wish list for a while. A large part of this is made up of recordings by Charles Mackerras.

His Brahms has really impressed me. I had listened to the Serenades via streaming and I really enjoy these performances, so as soon as I spotted a copy I bought it. The Symphonies were bought used at the same time as the Serenades and we’re actually less expensive. These have also made a very positive impression. They don’t replace Klemperer as my favourite cycle but they do compliment it.

Mozart was my introduction to Mackerras with album of latter Symphonies with the SCO. It was easier and cheaper to pick up the collected set than the first volume of Symphonies and the Reauiem individually. The opera set was an accidental find whilst looking for the Symphonies but it was an easy purchase, excellent value.

What grabbed me in the above is the quality of the Scottish Chamber Orchestra. Their collaboration with Mackerras is phenomenal (especially including their Beethoven Symphonies Nos.1-8 on Hyperion).

The Kaleidoscope collection was an easy purchase too. It has such a broad range of music and is an en


----------



## AClockworkOrange

The Suk Trios Beethoven collection has been in my wish list for a long time and I finally ordered it. I wish I had bought this when I first saw it.









This pair of Simpson Symphonies slipped right past me, I first saw this mentioned in the Current Listening thread - possibly by the user Elgar’s Ghost. I look forward to comparing these with Handley’s recordings on Hyperion.









These Chamber Works by Stanford also slipped past me. I had the String Quartets and enjoyed them so when I found these Quintets, I knew I was going to buy them.










I’ve always enjoyed this Opera since my first viewing at a Cinema broadcast. I’v been curious about this recording by Giulini et al. for some time (as with the Sun Trios Beethoven) and finally decided to buy it.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I picked up the Naxos Vaughan Williams set to compliment the Boult & Haitink cycles after hearing some samples on one of Dave Hurwitz's videos and further listening via streaming. I have listened to parts of the Cycle so far and really enjoyed the performances. Both Kees Bakels and Paul Daniel are excellent.

The images have posted out of sequence but the above led to me being recommended a live recording of Symphonies Nos.5 & 6 on the ica Classics label. I’m a fan of Boult in this repertoire so it basically sold itself.

The Pappano caught my ear on BBC’s Building a Library series. I investigated further and then ordered a copy.


----------



## SixFootScowl

starthrower said:


> Looks classy to me. How many hundreds of goofy classical album covers have anything to do with the music?


I just prefer covers with more modestly clothed artists such as this on I just ordered:










Also just ordered this. Get a Beethoven sonata on each of these ("Moonlight" on the above set)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

More string quartets:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I finally found copies of these Celibidache Bruckner Sony recordings on CD and ordered them immediately. I have the DVDs of these performances but my TV audio is nowhere near as good as my HiFi and I wanted to listen to these on the go. They compliment the EMI Recordings beautifully. I wish I hadn’t hesitated in the past on ordering them but they are worth the wait. The recording of the Sixth Symphony went straight into my HiFi.



























This Brahms Cycle was an accidental find. I bought it used for less than £5. Unusually it was not as described - the case was smashed and the discs very scratched. I’ve tested two of the four discs and so far they work so I’ll let it slide this time for the price (and previously excellent service). I bought a new case and have really enjoyed what I have heard so far. I’m not overly familiar with Haitinks output - I mainly know of his wok from later releases in his career (his LSO Beethoven and some releases of Choral Works by Haydn/Beethoven post 2000).


----------



## Shaughnessy

Saw this one being played quite often by @Rogerx and decided to make the purchase as it fills in some of the gaps in my collection - My thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Rogerx

Shaughnessy said:


> Saw this one being played quite often by @Rogerx and decided to make the purchase as it fills in some of the gaps in my collection - My thanks for the recommendation!


I even started this morning with a disc: Mozart: Divertimenti III 
To be fair, member Bourdon also a big fan of that box..


----------



## Shaughnessy

Rogerx said:


> I even started this morning with a disc: Mozart: Divertimenti III
> To be fair, member Bourdon also a big fan of that box..


You're right - I just wasn't thinking - Too many things going on at the same time - It was indeed seeing the postings made by the both of you which led to the decision to purchase. Looking forward to the set - Again, my thanks!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Felix Mendelssohn: Geistliches Chorwerk (Sacred Choral Works)
Kammerchor Stuttgart & Frieder Bernius et al.*


----------



## Wigmar

DanielFullard said:


> Again the same vien as the listening thread, this works well on other forums and I have had some fantastic discussion in such threads. Simply post what you have been buying or are considering buying!
> 
> For me..


Haydn: string quartets op. 74, The Takacs Quartet. About to buy op 71 as well


----------



## Neo Romanza

AClockworkOrange said:


> I finally found copies of these Celibidache Bruckner Sony recordings on CD and ordered them immediately. I have the DVDs of these performances but my TV audio is nowhere near as good as my HiFi and I wanted to listen to these on the go. They compliment the EMI Recordings beautifully. I wish I hadn’t hesitated in the past on ordering them but they are worth the wait. The recording of the Sixth Symphony went straight into my HiFi.
> View attachment 170360
> 
> 
> View attachment 170362
> 
> 
> View attachment 170361


A magnificent partial Bruckner symphony cycle! I bought them all together as a set via Amazon Japan many months ago:

Bruckner Celibidache Japan


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought:


----------



## JeffD

I just purchased "The Brendan Voyage" It is a piece for orchestra and Uilleann pipes, composed by Shaun Davey. I heard this piece many years ago, in Scotland, one time, and never forgot it. It is surprisingly wonderful without even knowing the story behind it. The once thought to be strong and loud Uillean pipes fighting to be heard like St. Brendan in the vast ocean of the orchestra. Magnificent. The album I bought features Liam O'Flynn on the pipes. Something to check out.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

More Beethoven string quartets:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Neo Romanza said:


> A magnificent partial Bruckner symphony cycle! I bought them all together as a set via Amazon Japan many months ago:
> 
> Bruckner Celibidache Japan


I didn’t know a collected set existed otherwise I would have gone for that instead.

I’m still happy with what I have though and will keep an eye out for the Eighth Symphony.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Chilham




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bach cello suites


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bought last night:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Added to my Antheil collection with these CDs:


----------



## Merl

Yay, the final disc of my Beethoven Cleveland Quartet (Teldec) finally came in the post so it's complete at last (after 2 years) . Certainly not a new one but as a completist I needed it. Only cost me £5 with postage. A fine disc, btw


----------



## Art Rock

Just ordered:










Schubert's Winterreise for tenor and..... organ. Should be worth the 4 euro (free postage) even if it turns out to be just a curiosity.


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> Yay, the final disc of my Beethoven Cleveland Quartet (Teldec) finally came in the post so it's complete at last (after 2 years) .


Congrats


----------



## Rogerx

Arriving today


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Berlioz Symphonie fantastique


----------



## jambo




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Neo Romanza

Bought recently:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bruckner


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler:


----------



## Eramire156

another LP from the Newberry library book sale

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no.4










Sylvia Stahlman

Georg Solti
The Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam *


----------



## Yabetz

Got it pretty cheap. I have the Kna 1951 mono recording but I wanted the 1962 as well.


----------



## jambo




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Kalinnikov:


----------



## jambo

Found it cheap on Amazon, only heard good things.


----------



## Montarsolo

Back to work after 3 weeks holiday in France and visited local thrift shops during the lunch break yesterday. 22 euro's in total (that's 22,5 US dollars). 

Cd's 









Vinyl


















(Mussorsgky/Abbado: The seal on the inner sleeve had not yet been broken. So never played.)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Reinhard Goebel: Complete Recordings On Archiv Produktion Recordings*

I finally decided to pull the trigger on this one as I knew that if I waited any longer it would disappear and once it went out of print and was completely unavailable, I would become obsessed with trying to find a copy and would then pay three times as much for something that I could have gotten for a third of the price...


----------



## Montarsolo

Rogerx said:


>


Congratulations! High on my wish list! It's great this box has been released because many of her recordings were no longer available.


----------



## Rogerx

Ordered from his website.


----------



## jambo

Shaughnessy said:


> I finally decided to pull the trigger on this one as I knew that if I waited any longer it would disappear and once it went out of print and was completely unavailable, I would become obsessed with trying to find a copy and would then pay three times as much for something that I could have gotten for a third of the price...


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Montarsolo

This week I got a stack of vinyl records. Mainly sloppy, former library copies. So nothing for me. But there was one beautiful, good record in between. A beautiful record.


----------



## N Fowleri

I just ordered this large box "Leonard Bernstein Remastered." I bought a used set, so I am not paying full price. I hope it's good. Has anybody heard of this conductor? (J/K)


----------



## Montarsolo

N Fowleri said:


> Has anybody heard of this conductor? (J/K)


Haha 

Visited several thrift stores yesterday. Bought many vinyl records (photos to follow) and only one CD, Mozart, Grand Partita, Frans Bruggen.


----------



## N Fowleri

Montarsolo said:


> This week I got a stack of vinyl records. Mainly sloppy, former library copies. So nothing for me. But there was one beautiful, good record in between. A beautiful record.


I think somebody made a mistake with that LP cover, that's actually Johnny Cash.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Goldstone & Clemmow’s recording of Dvorak’s Symphony No.9 and Mendelssohn’s Symphony No.3 for Piano Duet was purchased as a result of Dave Hurwitz’s video on the recording. I love piano transcriptions of orchestral works and until that video I had no idea this existed. I have really enjoyed this disc, listening to it as soon as it arrived.

I also picked up a trio of ICA Classics DVDs used for a very good price which were:

Solti conducting Elgar’s Symphony No.2 and the Enigma Variations
Steinberg conducting Haydn’s Symphony No.55 and Beethoven’s Nos. 7 & 8
Munch conducting Bruckner’s Symphony No.7 and Haydn

I really enjoyed Steinberg’s Beethoven Cycle and this disc supports my positive impression of Steinberg. 

I haven’t watched the Solti & Munch yet. I have enjoyed Solti’s Elgar on CD so I look forward to watching this. My knowledge of Munch is limited to two of his Berlioz recordings on RCA if memory serves so I am very curious and interested in giving this DVD some viewing time.


----------



## Montarsolo

Visited several thrift stores this wednesday.


----------



## SixFootScowl

25 cents at library sale, still in shrink wrap.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Added this set to my collection this week.



















The ad material proved provocative enough to prompt me to spring for it. And while I'm on the subject of "spring", there are two recordings of Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_, a "modern" recording from Igor Markevitch and the Philharmonia Orchestra, and an "historical" recording featuring the original conductor Pierre Monteux in an early recording (1929) with the Grand Orchestre Symphonique.

With the exception of disc 22, which features "historical performances" including the Monteux recording cited above, the program is arranged by "seasons" -- the yearly seasons of the Ballets Russes from 1909, the beginning, to 1929, the end. One learns, for instance, that the most famous of these seasons, 1913, gave birth to not only a performance of the Stravinsky work which prompted a scandal, but also to Debussy's electrifying but somewhat tamer _Jeux_. The final season, 1929, featured Prokofiev's Le Fils prodigue (the recording in this box set with Marin Alsop and the Sao Paulo SO), which involved a scandal of its own, though perhaps on a lesser plane than that of the 1913 Stravinsky work.

The various works featured include both the well-known as the (by today's reckoning) obscure. Disc one, season one, 1909, features two works: Tcherepnin's _Le Pavillon d'Armide_, fantastic ballet, and Borodin's _Polovtsian Dances_. Giselle appeared in season 3 (CD 3) and Tchaikovsky's _Swan Lake_ in season 1911 (here recorded complete on two discs, CDs 6 and 7, with Andre Previn) as well as did _Petrouchka_ and the Dukas ballet _La Peri_. Strauss's _Til Eulenspiegel_ was danced in season 1916, Satie's _Parade_ in 1917, Three Cornered Hat in 1919, and both Stravinsky's _Rossignol_ and _Pulcinella_ in 1920. The music is all here. (There seems to be no 1918 season offering. Was there no season during that "war year"?)

Less familiar works include such pieces as Mily Balakirev's Thamar (season 1912, CD 9), Georges Auric's _Les Facheux_ (season 1924, disc 19), Henri Sauguet's _La Chatte _(season 1927, CD 20), and Satie's Mercure (season 1927, CD 20). Many many more wonderful things here, too. Well worth exploring, both the familiar and the less so.

Regardless of the scandals, I give this box set 5 stars out of 5, and offer a mental "thank you" to M. Diaghilev for all this wonderful art he worked to promote and produce.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Nielsen & Sibelius


----------



## Montarsolo

Just visited a music store and bought this CD new.










Then visited a thrift store and bought three vinyl records.










I am happy with this purchase. I borrowed this one as a CD from the local library as a teenager, youth sentiment. Inside the cover is a clipped review from a newspaper.









Bought this one because this recording got an award (Wiener flotenuhr)


----------



## jambo

On sale at JPC + an 8% discount code


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Two new additions from the fantastic Hyperion Label:


----------



## Malx

Just pushed the buy button on a new copy of the disc below, £4.99 incl delivery, ideal for an impecunious Scot.










Mahler 5 - Roth.


----------



## Rogerx

I ordered No 4


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven symphony on lp.


----------



## jambo

The Szell box arrived this afternoon, packaged fantastically as usual by JPC.

I'm not sure if it's the same for everyone, but my discs were split into 1-50 and then 51-106, which led to the right hand group of discs being wedged in quite tight. It's now split 1-53 and 54-106 and both sides are easy to get into.


----------



## Montarsolo




----------



## AClockworkOrange

A trio of purchases all found used. 

The two Mendelssohn discs came to around £2.60. The postage was actually more expensive. I’ve heard some other recordings by Benjamin Frith so I’m looking forward to listening to these. I’ve never heard the Concertos for two Pianos so I’ll listen to this disc first.


















Frieder Bernius has really made a mark on my listening thanks to some of his recordings of Cherubini and Mendelssohn’s Sacred Music and Choral Works. Unlike some of Beethoven’s works, I only have two recordings of the Missa Solemnis - the Klemperer and the Herreweghe. This was £3 plus postage which if his Cherubini & Mendelssohn is any indication will be a bargain.


----------



## Art Rock

My wife and I made a daytrip to the nearby Frisian cities of Sneek and Joure. We came back with five bags of clothes for my wife and one 0.99 euro CD for me.










Organ works by Zwart, Asma, Clausmann, Vierne, Kryzjanowski, and Liszt played by Feike Asme on the Maassluis organ.


----------



## Montarsolo

Astmatisch gehak


----------



## Art Rock

Arrived today from JPC, all four under 10 euro total (free shipping):


----------



## Rach Man

Art Rock said:


> My wife and I made a daytrip to the nearby Frisian cities of Sneek and Joure. We came back with five bags of clothes for my wife and one 0.99 euro CD for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Organ works by Zwart, Asma, Clausmann, Vierne, Kryzjanowski, and Liszt played by Feike Asme on the Maassluis organ.


Art, you broke even on the deal!


----------



## Monsalvat

Back in April, I had posted in the Current Listening thread about Claudio Abbado's Brahms cycle (the second one; the first one is hard to find, was done with four different orchestras, and I've been completely unable to locate his Third symphony). In post 8,903, Philidor suggested that I look at Harnoncourt's cycle and Rattle's cycle, which, like Abbado's cycle, were all done with the Berlin Philharmonic after Karajan. I already owned Rattle's cycle and I should probably give it another listen, actually. But the Harnoncourt eluded me a bit; I was able to find the recordings but not at CD quality and it was on a streaming service that I was only able to access through an institutional subscription (not ideal at all). I really enjoyed what I heard, though. So, taking advantage of the summer sale that Presto Music is offering for Warner Classics recordings (even though Teldec originally recorded these live), I went for the Harnoncourt Brahms cycle:









This includes the symphonies _and_ the piano concertos (with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra and Rudolf Buchbinder). My primary focus was the symphonies but I'm happy to get the piano concertos also. The CD notes feature excerpts of an interview Harnoncourt gave about Brahms, and a quick biography of Harnoncourt. It just came in the mail today so I'm sure that I'll be reporting my thoughts in the Current Listening thread in the days to come. Thanks again for the recommendation, Philidor!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphonies


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Hovhaness, Lou Harrison, and Schubert


----------



## Rogerx

Thanks to Bourdon .


----------



## Rogerx

For a tenner


----------



## Montarsolo

LP's




























And cd's. Yes, I bought that Aida for 2 euro's.


----------



## Anooj




----------



## Montarsolo

Nice purchases. That Mozart recording is praised. I once heard Klara Wurtz play live.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mozart symphonies:


----------



## hammeredklavier

Johnnie Burgess said:


> View attachment 174334


A fine recording for people who dislike repeats and fast tempos. I think it's good overall, except the K.504/ii and the K.550/i, especially the latter, which I feel is taken way too slowly.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

hammeredklavier said:


> A fine recording for people who dislike repeats and fast tempos. I think it's good overall, except the K.504/ii and the K.550/i, especially the latter, which I feel is taken way too slowly.


It was a cheap set, got it for 11$.


----------



## Montarsolo




----------



## eljr

Should be interesting. 



> DANCE by choreographer Lucinda Childs, composer Philip Glass, and film by Sol LeWitt. "See the music, hear the dance." Never was the great George Balanchine's exhortation more fully realized than in DANCE. DANCE is American dancer and choreographer Lucinda Childs's first major show, is set to an especially commissioned score by Philip Glass, and framed by a video by the visual artist Sol LeWitt. Three exponents of Minimalism in their respective fields thus come together to create something that was once justly described as "close to stage heaven." A work of uncompromising purity, its choreography meticulously follows every subtle nuance and shifting pattern of Philip Glass's score, so that you can see the music in the bodies of the 12-white clad dancers, the audiences two senses, sight and hearing, completely fused. LeWitt shot a film of the dance, and then cut, layered and floated it onto a scrim over the live performance. The dancers in Sol LeWitt's film, featuring Lucinda Childs herself, appear to flit through the live dancers. The result is one of the most popular ballets of the 20th century. Filmed in Paris in 2014 by the director Marie-Helene Rebois, produced by Daphnie Productions with the participation of France Televisions, the performance was produced by Pomegranate.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Furtwangler:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Another set got on sale:


----------



## jambo

Added the Walter box to the collection


----------



## starthrower

Mahler 7 : Boulez
Mahler 2 : Boulez
Mahler Das Klagende Lied : Boulez 
Shostakovich Nos. 1 & 7 : Bernstein/ CSO 
Shostakovich No.10 : Karajan/ BPO
Suk Asrael symphony: Pesek / RLP


----------



## Kiki

Taking advantage of a strong greenback tormenting cable and ninja at the moment - I found a UK seller on Amazon that was selling David Grimal's HIP Beethoven near-cycle, then I was shocked to find out that buying from this UK seller through Amazon Japan was 20% cheaper than through Amazon UK. It's a no-brainer then - buy from Japan, pay in yen, ship from the UK.


----------



## Montarsolo

Visited two thrift stores today.


----------



## Montarsolo

- error -


----------



## starthrower

Finally completed my Mahler Boulez set after several years of buying mostly used CDs.
Mahler No.4 / Boulez
Das Lied Von Der Erde / Boulez


----------



## SONNET CLV

A recent purchase, because the blurb on the back sleeve sounded interesting.


----------



## Merl

I finally got hold of a secondhand set of the New Budapest's Beethoven quartet cycle. The box is a bit bashed up but the discs are mint (it doesn't look like they've actually been played - there were no marks, scuffs, fingerprints or anything on the boxes inside and the discs. I couldn't say no for £12. I'll post an updated pic of the box when I've fixed it and tarted it up a bit (it's a lot worse than my rather complimentary, top-down photo makes it look - there are several large rips in the box sides) . It's currently sat drying on the table with the ragged, ripped parts joined together with Rizla papers and PVA glue.


----------



## Merl

After much gluing, re-shaping, fixing of multiple small and large rips, leaving to dry under weights and colouring in with Sharpies to cover all those ragged edges here's the final results. Took some slow easing back into the box to get the cds back in and stretch the card. The cat had to photo bomb the pic (he always appears if I start to take photos). Lol.


----------



## starthrower

I've never owned any of Piston's music so I decided to dive in with two Gerard Schwarz CDs. I also bought the recording of The Incredible Flutist.


----------



## Malx

Pressed the buy button on this one after seeing Momox selling one (new) for the ridiculous price of £1.77 & £1.26 P&P. The album was released in the UK mid August and will not be released in the US until October 8th.
I had the opportunity to stream significant parts on Qobuz before confirming the order.

















*Edit *- too good to be true they cancelled the order, but as it was ordered through Amazon I've got them on the case - don't hold out much hope but I'm no worse off than before I ordered, c'est la vie.


----------



## Kreisler jr

Merl said:


> After much gluing, re-shaping, fixing of multiple small and large rips, leaving to dry under weights and colouring in with Sharpies to cover all those ragged edges here's the final results.


But aren't these normal jewel cases inside the cardboard box? I'd just have thrown away the box... but your effort is certainly admirable...


----------



## Merl

Kreisler jr said:


> But aren't these normal jewel cases inside the cardboard box? I'd just have thrown away the box... but your effort is certainly admirable...


They are normal jewel cases but I wanted to save the box as I like it, Kreisler. Yeah, I know its sad but I just kept thinking "I've paid for the box so I'm going to save it". Plus Malx was winding me up saying that I'd never make it look passable. I was determined to prove him wrong. 😄


----------



## starthrower

*Product details*​















Prokofiev - Lieutenant Kijé​$6.00​
Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi​Format: CD​Label: Chandos​Quantity: 1​Catalogue Number: CHAN10481X​
















Martinu - Complete Symphonies​$10.00​
Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Bryden Thomson​Format: CD​Label: Chandos​Quantity: 1​Catalogue Number: CHAN10316(3)X​
















Prokofiev: Symphonies Nos. 1 - 7​$14.50​
Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi​Format: CD​Label: Chandos​Quantity: 1​Catalogue Number: CHAN10500(4)X​
















Prokofiev - Suites​$6.00​
Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi​Format: CD​Label: Chandos​Quantity: 1​Catalogue Number: CHAN10483X​
















Prokofiev: Ivan the Terrible: Concert Scenario​$6.00​
Linda Finnie (contralto) & Nikita Storojev (bass) Philharmonia Chorus & Philharmonia Orchestra, Neeme Järvi​Format: CD​Label: Chandos​Quantity: 1​Catalogue Number: CHAN10536X​








From Presto Classical. Chandos titles are 25% off until mid November.


----------



## Montarsolo

Thrift store. 0,10 euro per disc.


----------



## Monsalvat

Montarsolo said:


> Thrift store. 0,10 euro per disc.


Where can I go to find such good thrift stores? Amazing!


----------



## Montarsolo

In the Netherlands.  That may be an advantage of a small, densely populated country. In a village of 50,000 inhabitants I visited four thrift stores within one square kilometer. There was a promotion at one thrift store that week: 10 CDs for one euro. Fortunately, that store had a lot of CDs (therefore probably that action: to get rid of it).

Te Kanawa's CD comes from another thrift store. It cost 50 cents. I didn't have cash on me and asked if I could pay by card. The saleswoman said: take it as a present, that's a lot easier.


----------



## Montarsolo

Bought a number of CDs from someone in my hometown for 2 euros per CD.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Montarsolo

Mmmm, things are getting a little out of hand. A new thrift shop started a while ago at a 10-minute drive from my house. I thought; let me have a look.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphonies Nos. 1-13

Nieuw Sinfonietta Amsterdam, Lev Markiz


Love Thy Neighbour , for a packet of cigarettes,


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I completed the trilogy of Igor Markevitch box sets (already having the EMI/Warner and adding the Phillips/Decca set a few months ago) with the DG Eloquence edition. I already had a number of the recordings but this was the most straightforward way to acquire the recordings I didn’t have.


----------



## Montarsolo

During the lunch break, I visited the thrift store a few minutes from my office. Unbelievable, one euro each.


----------



## Montarsolo

Visited Utrecht today. Bought at an antiquarian Shostakovich 7 under Haitink for an appropriate amount of 7 euros.

Later visited a thrift store and paid about 60 cents per disc. A volunteer had just put down a crate of classical music CDs. I had the first choice.


----------



## Art Rock

Arrived today from JPC:





*Charles Tournemire: Organ Works
Heinrich Schütz: Sacred Works*

Both boxes (brand new) contain 4 CD's. Total costs 14 Euro (free shipping). Gotta love those JPC deals.


----------



## Montarsolo

Thrift store


----------



## Montarsolo

The Shostakovich/Haitink cd is from 1984. So a very early CD. On Ebay and Discogs they ask a lot of money for it (50 to 140 euros). But the Shostakovich/Rostropovich CD is from 1983 and you can buy it for 4 euros. A bit unclear what makes that so much money is being asked for that Haitink CD.


----------



## Judith

Just pre-ordered

A Golden Cello Decade
Recorded by Steven Isserlis and Connie Shih. Looking at details, it will be a lovely CD and can't wait for its arrival


----------



## MartinDB

Vaughan Williams, collectors edition, the old one. I bought this second hand from a UK charity online store. I was prompted to buy it after reading a review of the new Warner box on MusicWeb. That review expressed disappointment at the lack of anything new in the new box, or even much obvious effort to make it attractive. So I sprung for the old one at a significant discount to the new. I was also prompted as I am starting (belatedly) listening to Vaughan Williams' symphonies more carefully and enjoying them hugely.


----------



## NLaslow




----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 9 - State Symphony Orchestra of Russia, Mark Gorenstein.*

A disc I have been looking to add for a considerable length of time but up until now it has always been available at more than I wished to pay, when I spied it for £4.71, new, for the two discs including delivery, the buy button was quickly pressed. It's a recording I've been keen to add to my collection albeit one that isn't likely to be a first choice in any round up of recordings.
Gorenstein is not in a rush but he never loses momentum and for me it represents an excellent alternative view of the work. I'll happily admit it won't be to everyone's taste, but the last thing I need is another 'standard' performance I've already got plenty of them on the creaking shelves.


----------



## Rogerx

13 vinyl by Rubenstein, 35 euro ( includes shipping)


----------



## starthrower

From my local used bookstore.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

I bought box wit 30 CPO discs, very interesting cost me 15 euro


----------



## Neo Romanza

MartinDB said:


> Vaughan Williams, collectors edition, the old one. I bought this second hand from a UK charity online store. I was prompted to buy it after reading a review of the new Warner box on MusicWeb. That review expressed disappointment at the lack of anything new in the new box, or even much obvious effort to make it attractive. So I sprung for the old one at a significant discount to the new. I was also prompted as I am starting (belatedly) listening to Vaughan Williams' symphonies more carefully and enjoying them hugely.
> 
> View attachment 176490


Yeah, the Warner set is just a reissue of this older one and, to be honest, I didn't buy either one as I own most of these recordings in single issues. Anyway, glad you're enjoying the music!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Montarsolo said:


> Thrift store


That recording of Mahler's _Das Lied von der Erde_ from Haitink is my favorite performance of this masterpiece. I own this issue you have pictured above (sans the handwriting on the front cover), but also a newer remaster in the Mahler Haitink box set released a few years ago that also contained a Blu-ray audio disc of the cycle.


----------



## Neo Romanza

I haven't purchased but a few classical recordings over the last couple of months, but I'm getting to a point where I'm oversaturated and simply don't have the space for it. But I did buy these three discs recently:


----------



## Rogerx

Fantastic pianist .


----------



## Kiki

Boy oh boy, how did this fall off my radar?

Chanced upon it on youtude, it was released in 2015 by Hungaroton from my favourite Chopin pianist Tamás Vásáry, this 2003 recording will supplement his fantastic 1993 BBC recording very well. (His 1965 DG recording is a flop in comparison.)

OK. Looked at Amazon US and JP. No stock. Panic.

Amazon UK had it, but was asking for an arm and a leg, and it would not ship to my location! Panic!

Presto had it, hurray! Digital only, no problem. But, no digital booklet, wait, so no recording dates, er?! No no no no, that's not nice. Panic!!

Tower Records Japan also did not have stock, but as usual, it listed the recording dates/venues in details.

Bravo! Kudos to the Japanese again! I had my recording dates! Even though the only shop that would sell it to me was Presto, so they got my 10 pounds.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bought a few nights ago:


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

I got this for a few reasons. The opera recordings (particularly The Ring), Bruckner 3 and 4, the soloists in the concerti, and also because I am really enjoying DG Bohm box. These are mostly in mono and with the Vienna Phil or the Concertgebouw.


----------



## NLaslow




----------



## Neo Romanza

NLaslow said:


> View attachment 177869


A monumental set! But, also, a rather historic one. People can say what they want to about Bernstein's Mahler and I've read all the criticisms of it: self-indulgent, overtly emotional, etc., but there's little doubt about his love and passion for the composer. I don't think I could consider owning a proper Mahler CD collection without the inclusion of this set. The remastering is also some of the best I've heard and I own two other iterations of this set. If I'm not mistaken, these were the DSD remasters that were taken from this Japanese SACD set:










It's too bad that _Das Lied von der Erde_ wasn't included in the set you bought, but it is in this one:










If you enjoy his Mahler, then the DG cycle is also excellent and also very much worth your time:


----------



## jambo




----------



## Neo Romanza

Bought over the last night and today:


















The Mahler Sinopoli set is an import from Tower Records Japan. The Maazel has long been OOP, but I wanted this set instead of the reissue, which I believe my dad owns.


----------



## Neo Romanza

jambo said:


>


Surprised it made without being damaged. That shipping box looks like it's been through hell.


----------



## starthrower

Rautavaara: 8 Symphonies
Andre Previn Conducts Vaughan Williams

I expected the VW set to arrive in a clamshell box like most Sony bargain boxes but the CDs are housed in a flimsy fat jewel case. You might want to avoid this if you don't have a steady hand. It's not very easy to extract some of the CDs from their spindles. But it's a great sounding set of VW music that deserves better packaging.


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> Rautavaara: 8 Symphonies
> Andre Previn Conducts Vaughan Williams
> 
> I expected the VW set to arrive in a clamshell box like most Sony bargain boxes but the CDs are housed in a flimsy fat jewel case. You might want to avoid this if you don't have a steady hand. It's not very easy to extract some of the CDs from their spindles. But it's a great sounding set of VW music that deserves better packaging.


My copy of the RVW Previn set came in a clamshell box and I'm seriously surprised to read that your's didn't. And I totally agree, Previn's cycle deserves the deluxe treatment. For me, it's one of the great RVW symphony sets.


----------



## starthrower

Neo Romanza said:


> My copy of the RVW Previn set came in a clamshell box and I'm seriously surprised to read that your's didn't. And I totally agree, Previn's cycle deserves the deluxe treatment. For me, it's one of the great RVW symphony sets.


A reviewer at Amazon complained about this so I guess the recent pressings of this set are all housed in the cheap jewel box.


----------



## starthrower

They might actually be CD-Rs which is a rip off. The discs and labels do look very chintzy. I saw a new copy at Discogs and it says CDr. I found this discussion about it. SONY BURNED-TO-ORDER CDRs (narkive.com)


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> They might actually be CD-Rs which is a rip off. The discs and labels do look very chintzy. I saw a new copy at Discogs and it says CDr. I found this discussion about it. SONY BURNED-TO-ORDER CDRs (narkive.com)


I would've sent those back in a heartbeat, but that's just me.


----------



## Rogerx

I really can't wait.


----------



## starthrower

Neo Romanza said:


> I would've sent those back in a heartbeat, but that's just me.


If I could find the old RCA set I would but the 2016 set is the only one available.


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> If I could find the old RCA set I would but the 2016 set is the only one available.


Yeah, the older RCA set is difficult to find. I've looked around for you and couldn't find one for a decent price.


----------



## MartinDB

I just went for the vinyl option of Previn's RVW symphonies. The records are a little grubbier than the seller indicated and need a clean before I play them. In the meantime, I can simply appreciate the shirt.


----------



## starthrower

Neo Romanza said:


> Yeah, the older RCA set is difficult to find. I've looked around for you and couldn't find one for a decent price.


I have a new Marantz player that had a hard time reading the fourth disc. I'm going to burn the set onto some Maxwell CD-Rs so I have back ups. And I'll send an email to Deep Discount about this set.


----------



## Art Rock

*Mozart (completed by von Neukomm): Requiem*

Arrived today from jpc. I try to limit buying new CD's, but this one was less than 3 euro for the brand new CD.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Not a CD purchase but I bought these two books on Mahler and Ives a bit earlier:


----------



## jambo

Neo Romanza said:


> Surprised it made without being damaged. That shipping box looks like it's been through hell.


Some of the bottom corners are a but dented in, so Amazon gave me a $20 credit.

I mostly contact them to hopefully get the packaging improved, but it still keeps happening.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought this Mahler Jansons box set based on many audio samples I listened to, but it also seemed to garner good reviews from various online sources:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## MartinDB

My first visit to Concerto in Amsterdam on a short holiday. Concerto is (I now appreciate) a famous record store in the city, selling new and second-hand records and CDs.


----------



## Helgi

Hyperion haul today:


----------



## Neo Romanza

MartinDB said:


> My first visit to Concerto in Amsterdam on a short holiday. Concerto is (I now appreciate) a famous record store in the city, selling new and second-hand records and CDs.
> 
> View attachment 178239


Some nice choices there. The Strauss and Crumb are especially fine.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just placed an order with CD Japan:


----------



## Neo Romanza

I need another Shostakovich symphony cycle like I need a hole in my head, but I could no longer resist:


----------



## starthrower

Walton: Streichquartett a-moll; Klavierquartett d-moll
+Vaughan-Williams: Streichquartette Nr. 1 & 2; Phantasy Quintet
+Rubbra: Streichquartette Nr. 1-4; Amoretti für Stimme & Streicher op. 43; Klaviertrio Nr. 2; Ave Maria Gratia Plena
+Rawsthorne: Streichquartette Nr. 1-3; Thema & Variationen für 2 Violinen
+Moeran: Streichquartette a-moll & Es-Dur; Streichtrio G-Dur
+Ireland: Streichquartette Nr. 1 & 2
+Elgar: Streichquartett op. 83; Klavierquintett op. 84
+Britten: Streichquartette Nr. 1-3; 3 Divertimenti "Geh spiel, Junge, spiel"; Quartettino (1930); Alla Marcia (1933); Simple Symphony
+Bridge: Streichquartette Nr. 1-4; Phantasy für Klavierquartett; Phantasie Quartet; 3 Novelletten; 3 Idylls; Londonderry Air; Sir Roger de Coverly; Sally in our Alley; Cherry Ripe; 3 Pieces
+Bliss: Streichquartette Nr. 1 & 2; Klarinettenquintett; Streichquartett in A; Conversations für Flöte, Oboe, Violine, Viola & Cello
+Berkeley: Streichquartette Nr. 1-3
+Bax: Streichquartette Nr. 1-3; Lyrical Interlude für Streichquartett; Adagio ma non troppo aus Streichquartett Es-Dur
+Arnold: Streichquartette Nr. 1 & 2; Fantasie für Streichquartett "Vita Abundans"
+Alwyn: Streichquartette Nr. 1-3; Novelette; Allegro con brio aus Novelette


----------



## jambo

This is on the way thanks to some birthday money from family.


----------



## Neo Romanza

jambo said:


> This is on the way thanks to some birthday money from family.


Sweet! I think Mehta is an amazing conductor who had an outstanding career. Happy Birthday and enjoy!


----------



## Monsalvat

Wow I somehow never knew Mehta conducted _Salome_ but I see that it is in the picture. That recording looks like it has a promising cast; if you listen to it, I'd love to hear what you think. Happy birthday! Looks like a great present.


----------



## starthrower

I'm going baroque!



























The Biber Mystery Sonatas disc is a 2021 re-issue of the Arcana label release selling at a budget price for the 2 CD set. There are several good recordings of these works of which I listened to on YT but the playing of Gunar Letzbor sounded the best to my ears.


----------



## Neo Romanza

I just bought the Mahler Tennstedt studio LPO cycle in UHQCD format via CD Japan/Tower Records Japan. All of these recordings have been remastered. I own Tennstedt box set, but it hasn't been remastered in quite some time. The attachments will show all their covers.


----------



## Neo Romanza

One more:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Neo Romanza

Bought late last night:


----------



## MartinDB

starthrower said:


> Walton: Streichquartett a-moll; Klavierquartett d-moll
> +Vaughan-Williams: Streichquartette Nr. 1 & 2; Phantasy Quintet
> +Rubbra: Streichquartette Nr. 1-4; Amoretti für Stimme & Streicher op. 43; Klaviertrio Nr. 2; Ave Maria Gratia Plena
> +Rawsthorne: Streichquartette Nr. 1-3; Thema & Variationen für 2 Violinen
> +Moeran: Streichquartette a-moll & Es-Dur; Streichtrio G-Dur
> +Ireland: Streichquartette Nr. 1 & 2
> +Elgar: Streichquartett op. 83; Klavierquintett op. 84
> +Britten: Streichquartette Nr. 1-3; 3 Divertimenti "Geh spiel, Junge, spiel"; Quartettino (1930); Alla Marcia (1933); Simple Symphony
> +Bridge: Streichquartette Nr. 1-4; Phantasy für Klavierquartett; Phantasie Quartet; 3 Novelletten; 3 Idylls; Londonderry Air; Sir Roger de Coverly; Sally in our Alley; Cherry Ripe; 3 Pieces
> +Bliss: Streichquartette Nr. 1 & 2; Klarinettenquintett; Streichquartett in A; Conversations für Flöte, Oboe, Violine, Viola & Cello
> +Berkeley: Streichquartette Nr. 1-3
> +Bax: Streichquartette Nr. 1-3; Lyrical Interlude für Streichquartett; Adagio ma non troppo aus Streichquartett Es-Dur
> +Arnold: Streichquartette Nr. 1 & 2; Fantasie für Streichquartett "Vita Abundans"
> +Alwyn: Streichquartette Nr. 1-3; Novelette; Allegro con brio aus Novelette


I have this on the way too. There are some interesting omissions - Maxwell Davies and Tippett. The former they have recorded, the latter not (I believe).


----------



## starthrower

MartinDB said:


> I have this on the way too. There are some interesting omissions - Maxwell Davies and Tippett. The former they have recorded, the latter not (I believe).


The Maxwell Davies is a separate set so it's not an omission.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony nr. 3
Dresdner Philharmonie - Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos


----------



## MartinDB

starthrower said:


> The Maxwell Davies is a separate set so it's not an omission.


My mistake. Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## Joachim Raff

I wanted a physical copy as I had it on my streaming playlist for ages.


----------



## Montarsolo

New arrivals from my birthday last weekend. Got Prokofiev CD from a friend, bought Stotijn CD Saturday after a concert. I bought other CDs second hand. The Handel CD is old: jewel case with smooth edges.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Montarsolo said:


> New arrivals from my birthday last weekend. Got Prokofiev CD from a friend, bought Stotijn CD Saturday after a concert. I bought other CDs second hand. The Handel CD is old: jewel case with smooth edges.
> 
> View attachment 178752


Very nice --- Haitink's Shostakovich symphony cycle is quite fine. Do you own the rest of them?


----------



## Montarsolo

I have almost all of them now. But... a few weeks ago I bought the complete box for 5 euros at a thrift store....


----------



## Neo Romanza

Montarsolo said:


> I have almost all of them now. But... a few weeks ago I bought the complete box for 5 euros at a thrift store....


You're as bad as I am. I own the Shostakovich Haitink set plus all of the individual releases.

Thread duty -

Bought last night from Tower Records Japan:










This is a hybrid SACD set that contains: _Symphonies Nos. 1, 2 & 9_ and _Das Lied von der Erde_.


----------



## jambo

I ordered the Karl Böhm DG box from JPC.de this morning, hopefully it will get to Australia before Christmas!


----------



## NLaslow




----------



## MartinDB




----------



## Malx

Found a pre-loved copy for less than the cost of a coffee including delivery.


----------



## starthrower

ProductSum








Siegmund von Hausegger
*Symphonische Variationen über ein Kinderlied "Aufklänge"*
Medium: CD
Order no.: 3097605
Price: EUR 6,71
Amount: 1
Item in stock
+Symphonische Dichtung "Wieland der Schmied"; Symphonische Dichtung "Dionysische Phantasie"EUR 6,71








Siegmund von Hausegger
*Symphonische Dichtung "Barbarossa"*
Medium: CD
Order no.: 4963361
Price: EUR 6,71
Amount: 1
Item in stock
+3 Hymnen für Bariton & OrchesterEUR 6,71








Siegmund von Hausegger
*Natursymphonie*
Medium: SACD
Order no.: 7178470
Price: EUR 6,71
Amount: 1
Item in stockEUR 6,71Ordered these big romantic works from JPC. 


----------



## Neo Romanza

@starthrower do let me know what you think about those Hausegger recordings. I'm curious as I've read comparisons with Mahler. Thanks!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought:











The culmination of a 15-year project, conductor *Gabriel Feltz’s* complete Mahler Cycle with the Stuttgart Philharmonic and Dortmund Philharmonic is released as a 10 SA-CD box set on Dreyer-Gaido. This stunning edition includes an illuminating 108-page booklet with detailed notes on each of the works and the project by Feltz and Volker Hagedorn.

Gabriel Feltz is one of the most outstanding German conductors with a versatile career in the opera and symphonic repertoire and a great advocate for 19th and 20th century music.

Gabriel Feltz has been the General Music Director of the Dortmund Opera and Chief Conductor of the Dortmund Philharmonic Orchestra since 2013/14, with a contract renewal through 2024/25. He is also Chief Conductor of the Belgrade Philharmonic, a position he assumed in 2017/18, with contract renewal through 2024/25.

Highlights of the 2021/22 season will be the beginning of a new Ring Cycle in Dortmund (starting with _The Valkyrie_) directed by Peter Konwitschny. Gabriel Feltz will return to the Cologne Opera for two productions: Erich Wolfgang Korngold _Die tote Stadt_ directed by Tatjana Gürbaca (in celebration of its first performance that took place in Cologne 100 years ago) and a new production of Walter Braunfels _Die Vögel_. As Chief Conductor of the Belgrade Philharmonic, Gabriel Feltz will conduct eight programs, opening with Shostakovich Cello Concerto and Symphony No. 10.

*Selected praise for Gabriel Feltz’s Mahler: Complete Symphonies*

“Feltz has a superb team of soloists, well contrasted and all in form, who come into their own in the recitatives and ariosos of Part 2, sensitively recorded and accompanied with telling orchestral detail.”- _Gramophone

“A_ highly exciting performance in which Feltz succeeded from the first to the last bar, transforming the constantly changing…material into a pulsating stream of sound.” – Esslinger Zeitung

“This new recording now sits within the top five. Gabriel Feltz ‘gets’ Mahler’s idiosyncrasies and draws attention to them for all to enjoy.” – Jean-Yves Duperron

-----------------------------------------------------------

Also bought:


















And now I own all of Jansons' Mahler with the RCO on their house label.


----------



## starthrower

Neo Romanza said:


> @starthrower do let me know what you think about those Hausegger recordings. I'm curious as I've read comparisons with Mahler. Thanks!


It'll probably be a few weeks before I receive the CDs. I've listened to the Natursymphonie on YouTube and it's in the late romantic style. The recording quality is great too.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Also bought:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Two other purchases, but made directly through the Berliner Philharmoniker's webstore:

Beethoven/Berg/Bartók - Frank Peter Zimmermman w/ various conductors - CDs/Blu-rays










Mahler: _Symphonies 1-10_ w/ various conductors - CDs/Blu-rays


----------



## joen_cph

A fantastic lot of about 200 DVDs/BluRays and maybe 300 CDs (?), all delivered from a private seller with excellent taste and connections to France, for a total price of just DKK 1200, or 165 Euros.

1) About 200 DVD and Blurays of mainly operas and contemporary composer-, pianist- and conductor portraits. 
I had no such material before & considered it a bonus, but it seems to be very rewarding.


----------



## joen_cph

2) These CDs I chose to keep in my own collection, for various reasons. 
I'll have to check if some of the Argerich Lugano stuff is already there, though.


----------



## joen_cph

3) the same applies to these CDs

The Perahia box is incomplete, with 52 of the originally 67 CDs.


----------



## joen_cph

4) These however I won't keep, because I already had them, or because the recordings are of less interest to me.
Besides thoose pictured, there were some jazz CDs and various stuff on DVD and CD, that I'll try to explore further, but probably don't want to keep either.


----------



## Neo Romanza

joen_cph said:


> 4) These however I won't keep, because I already had them, or because the recordings are of less interest to me.
> Besides thoose pictured, there were some jazz CDs and various stuff on DVD and CD, that I'll try to explore further, but probably don't want to keep either.


If you're thinking of selling that Boulez _Complete Works_ box set --- @starthrower _might_ like to purchase it (I already own it). You got some great stuff in that CD lot by the way.


----------



## joen_cph

Thanks, I've got that Boulez box already & will be reselling it, as a single item. Prices vary a lot on the web ...


----------



## eljr

Neo Romanza said:


> Two other purchases, but made directly through the Berliner Philharmoniker's webstore:
> 
> Beethoven/Berg/Bartók - Frank Peter Zimmermman w/ various conductors - CDs/Blu-rays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahler: _Symphonies 1-10_ w/ various conductors - CDs/Blu-rays



fantastic! absolutely fantastic! Expensive though.


----------



## Neo Romanza

eljr said:


> fantastic! absolutely fantastic! Expensive though.


Indeed! All of these Berliner Philharmoniker recordings on their house label are expensive. I'm about to pick up Petrenko's Tchaikovsky's 6th.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Also bought:










I already own this force's Kabeláč symphony set, so definitely looking forward to this recording, especially since _Mystery Of Time_ hasn't been commercially available since Ančerl's landmark recording.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My most recent Classical purchases have been focussed on *Anton Bruckner* with Christian Thielemann’s recordings of Symphonies 2, 3 & 4 with the Vienna Philharmonic and also the composite Vienna Philharmonic Cycle by Decca.










I also streamed the Thielemann Symphony No.5 and decided not to order it for the moment. Symphonies Nos. 2-4 have all been very enjoyable but I want to give them some more listening time before commenting further.

What I have heard from the Decca set has been fantastic. This has been my introduction to Horst Stein and I am very interested in hearing more of his recordings - thankfully some are available to stream. 

I’ve heard Abbado’s later Lucerne Symphony No.1 so it will be interesting to hear this earlier recording. By contrast, I haven’t heard either of Bohm’s recordings in this set (Nos. 3 & 4), nor either of Solti’s (Nos.7-8), Maazel or Mehta. This is going to interesting to explore.

I also picked up the six Symphonies of *Anton Rubinstein*. I found these used for £2 per disc barring one which was unopened for £5. I’ve been curious about the Composer and seeing the works at this price was enough to take the chance.










I have listened to Symphonies Nos. 4 & 6 and my initial impressions are positive. That said, I need more listening time to comment further.


----------



## starthrower

Ordered the Jochum Dresden Bruckner cycle from Deep Discount. Got it for 16 dollars with the sale discount.


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> Ordered the Jochum Dresden Bruckner cycle from Deep Discount. Got it for 16 dollars with the sale discount.


Nice! I hope you enjoy it more than I did. I definitely prefer Jochum's DG cycle.


----------



## starthrower

Neo Romanza said:


> Nice! I hope you enjoy it more than I did. I definitely prefer Jochum's DG cycle.


The DG recordings sound good! I listened to some on YouTube. I couldn't pass up the Dresden for the price. I'm getting more into Bruckner lately and giving Mahler a rest.


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> The DG recordings sound good! I listened to some on YouTube. I couldn't pass up the Dresden for the price. I'm getting more into Bruckner lately and giving Mahler a rest.


I own Japanese hybrid SACD remasters of the Jochum DG cycle and they sound amazing. They were released in three separate sets by DG in conjunction with Tower Records Japan. Bruckner is great. I'm trying to take a break from Mahler for awhile, but I keep being drawn back in (not that I'm complaining since I love his music).


----------



## starthrower

Neo Romanza said:


> I own Japanese hybrid SACD remasters of the Jochum DG cycle and they sound amazing.


I don't have a SACD player. But I figured the Dresden set would be more of a contrast to my Skrowaczewski recordings which are very smooth sounding.


----------



## starthrower

I picked up a used copy of this set for half price. There's no point in buying the 2019 set unless one has a Blu-Ray player hooked up to a good audio system because the CDs are the same. I believe the improved Blu-Ray disc can be streamed or downloaded.


----------



## Rogerx

With Janine Jansen about making violins 


The Quest for Tonewood [DVD]


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just placed a rather large Mendelssohn order via Discogs and BIS:

Part 1 -


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continued:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Miscellaneous purchases:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Purchases continued:


----------



## Neo Romanza

A few more Mendelssohn purchases:


----------



## Monsalvat

Good Lord, you've been busy!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bought with some of my Christmas money - Part 1:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Part 2 -


----------



## Rogerx

Scott Joplin - The King of Ragtime: Complete Piano Works

Phillip Dyson
4 CD's


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought:


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Die Walküre

Birgit Nilsson (Brünnhilde), Hans Hotter (Wotan), Régine Crespin (Sieglinde), James King (Siegmund), Christa Ludwig (Fricka), Gottlob Frick (Hunding)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti





5 Vinyl Records


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought --- thanks for the alert @MartinDB!


----------



## Malx

Just arrived yesterday.
*Prazak Quartet, François Dumont*

*Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 in A flat major, Op. 105 (B193)*
*Franck, C: Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 14*
A new (Sept' 2021) Prazak recording of Dvořák's string quartet no 14 was the main attraction here for me, along with the price of a five pound note delivered for a new copy - and yes its a wonderful performance imo.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket




----------



## Rogerx

Can´t wait


----------



## Itullian




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Rogerx

Theodore Kuchar - Dvorák, Shostakovich, Smetana, Nielsen

15 Euro, free delivery


----------



## PeterKC

Picked it up on ebay for $9.00. Wonderful classic recordings.


----------



## starthrower

9 CD set

16 Euros at JPC


----------



## Rogerx

On DVD and vinyl .


----------



## jambo

Rogerx said:


> On DVD and vinyl .


I've never met a time traveller before...


----------



## Rogerx

jambo said:


> I've never met a time traveller before...


There is a time for everything


----------



## geralmar

"Holy grail cycle" for many of us old folk. Recently reissued on CD by DG, who now own the original Command tapes. Interestingly, the tape for the last movement of the ninth couldn't be.found so DG resorted to an L.P. copy for that movement. (I have both the CD set, and the original L.P. box set purchased decades ago. I can't detect any deficiency in the momentary switch to L.P.)


----------



## geralmar

Review:






I saw the review AFTER I bought the box; so I clam no influence.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bought over the last couple of days:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Placed another order:


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Need more versions of one of my favorite Shostakovich symphony, the 11th.


----------



## Neo Romanza

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> View attachment 180550
> 
> 
> View attachment 180551
> 
> 
> Need more versions of one of my favorite Shostakovich symphony, the 11th.


Fine choices, but I'm surprised you didn't spring for the entire Barshai set. I'm not sure how much it costs now, but when I bought many years ago, it was dirt cheap for new copy. The Berglund performances are great.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Neo Romanza said:


> Fine choices, but I'm surprised you didn't spring for the entire Barshai set. I'm not sure how much it costs now, but when I bought many years ago, it was dirt cheap for new copy. The Berglund performances are great.


I wanted to sample one symphony first. The set is reasonably priced: $52 for new and $32 for used on amazon (that's CAD).


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Neo Romanza said:


> I'm surprised you didn't spring for the entire Barshai set. I'm not sure how much it costs now, but when I bought many years ago, it was dirt cheap for new copy.


7digital (UK) has the complete Barshai set for download at £8.99 - OK, it's only 320kbps MP3/M4A, but it's an absolute bargain at that price.


----------



## Malx

My Christmas present to myself arrived today:

8 discs of Isabelle Faust playing Bach - I was delighted to see HM had retained the original sleeves, also included is a DVD of her playing in St Thomas's Church in Leipzig.

This has proved to be much less expensive than buying the 4 2CD sets


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought with the remainder of my Christmas money:


----------



## vincula

Two nice Christmas gifts I received today.



















And a happy bunny I am  !

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continued:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought:


----------



## That Guy Mick

Many fine purchases in past years, but none since starting a Prime Unlimited Music membership recently. I'm awash with Baroque artists that I never paid much attention in the past.

Tartini Violin and Cello albums
Bach's Orchestral, Cello, and Brandenburgs from various artists, such as AAM, Joshua Bell, Yo-yo Ma, and Casalas
Bocherrini Guitar and Oboe Quintets
Correlli, Danzi, Telemann, and many more

The albums are all offered in CD quality and some with Atmos and other surround formats.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bought last night and this morning:

Kopatchinskaja + Say + these composers = 


























And this will be my last purchase of a Shostakovich SQ cycle:










Aside from this cycle, I also own Borodin (Melodiya and their partial cycle on Chandos), Emerson, Pacifica, Brodsky (Teldec), Mandelring, Fitzwilliam and Rubio (which came in the Shostakovich Brilliant Classics set I purchased many years ago).


----------



## MartinDB

The last of the Weinberg quartets with the Silesian quartet have arrived and I am going to start listening to them a bit more carefully now. I want to get to know Weinberg better this year. As part of that, I have also just bought a cd of his solo cello sonatas.


----------



## starthrower

First purchase of 2023.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First order of the new year:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Also bought:


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

Excited about both of these.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bought last night:










I've been looking for a recording of _Duo for violin and cello_ for a couple of weeks as this was a work I didn't own in my Kodály collection. This recent Audite recording caught my attention, not only for the sound samples I heard and reviews I read, but also this video:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just placed an order with BIS:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bought last night:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just bought:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Sometimes I feel like the sole contributor to this thread...lol

Just bought via Hyperion's website:


----------



## Neo Romanza

A quick note: I just wanted to point out that everything I'm posting in this thread are the actual CDs. I don't do digital downloads.


----------



## Neo Romanza

I also made some pre-orders via Amazon:


----------



## Malx

Neo Romanza said:


> Sometimes I feel like the sole contributor to this thread...lol


Well, if you are ever inclined to redistribute some of your hard earned I'd gladly help and post freely how I've invested any windfall


----------



## Monsalvat

Neo Romanza said:


> Sometimes I feel like the sole contributor to this thread...lol
> 
> Just bought via Hyperion's website:





Malx said:


> Well, if you are ever inclined to redistribute some of your hard earned I'd gladly help and post freely how I've invested any windfall


Seconded! 

I had mentioned these Takács recordings in the _Current Listening_ thread and enjoyed them. The engineering is top-notch. I omitted the disc of string quintets but not on purpose; I remember that was a very good disc also. Hope you like them too!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Monsalvat said:


> Seconded!
> 
> I had mentioned these Takács recordings in the _Current Listening_ thread and enjoyed them. The engineering is top-notch. I omitted the disc of string quintets but not on purpose; I remember that was a very good disc also. Hope you like them too!


Thanks! I really admire the Takács, so I'm definitely looking forward to hearing these discs.


----------



## starthrower

used CDs


----------



## Rogerx

Bargain prices at JPC


----------

